# CHANEL CHIT CHAT Thread!



## Nat

Hi Ladies & Gents,

Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum! 

So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.

Have fun and enjoy!!


----------



## Nat

Drinking a cup of cappuccino all by my lonesome self....


----------



## MIffy27

Hello.........


----------



## boku

Cool!


----------



## hautecouture15

^I'll join you but make it a hot chocolate!


----------



## Nat

Welcome! It's getting cosy and warm in here 

We're having such cold and rainy weather here, a hot choco sounds good to me


----------



## Smoothoprter

I love this smilie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's so you Nathalie.


----------



## Nat

Hey Mon, good to see you! Thanks, I was just waiting for an excuse to use that smilie, finally found one, LOL!

How's the weather in California? Does it EVER get cold there?? Please say yes, haha!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Depends on what you think is cold.  It was 67 (F) in my house this morning and I had to turn on the heater - brrrr!  It gets to low 50's outside at night.  It is currently in the mid 70's outside.


----------



## burberryprncess

Great idea!  I love to chat!  It's never cold here in LA and I don't think we're ever going to have a winter here this year.  That's why I'm hitting North to Seattle, then Canada to experiment a white Christmas.  This will be my second Christmas in Canada.  The kids want to make a snowman.  My only problem is I can't wear any Chanel there.  With the unpredictable weather, I'll probably limited to only Burberry and LV damier.


----------



## Nat

Hey Sophie! Can I please stay at your house while you're in Seattle and Canada? 

It's 37 F/3 C here right now, wayyyy too cold for me!


----------



## burberryprncess

Nath, is 37 F/3 C consider cold?  I think my body's limit is -15 F.....great temperature for skiing but not for making a snowman.


----------



## SympathyDuet

It's been cold and very wet in NY. I hate that it gets dark already by 5pm. I can't wait for Spring!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

So I'm trying to pack as I type, HAAAHAAA.....can you tell I hate packing?   Then I realize I have nothing to wear that is suitable for the cold weather and as usual, I love to wait til the last minute to pack.  Maybe I should just bring an empty suitcase and buy everything new.


----------



## Nat

burberryprncess said:


> Nath, is 37 F/3 C consider cold? I think my body's limit is -15 F.....great temperature for skiing but not for making a snowman.


 
Yes, or at least to me. We have had these temperatures or lower for months now and we didn't really get to enjoy a good summer here in Europe. Lots of rainy weather and grey days. To me it feels like Fall already started back in Summer, if that makes sense?

I need some sunshine, you know?


----------



## cuteangel7777

sophie!
i thought u were gone!


----------



## Nat

SympathyDuet said:


> It's been cold and very wet in NY. I hate that it gets dark already by 5pm. I can't wait for Spring!!!


 
Me too! It's still dark outside when I go to work in the morning and it's already dark outside when I go home. It's not healthy, I tell ya!


----------



## cuteangel7777

its sunny, windy and not that cool in berkeley..
i wish i dont have exams so i can enjoy the weather..lol


----------



## burberryprncess

Beautylicious said:


> Yes, or at least to me. We have had these temperatures or lower for months now and we didn't really get to enjoy a good summer here in Europe. Lots of rainy weather and grey days. To me it feels like Fall already started back in Summer, if that makes sense?
> 
> I need some sunshine, you know?




You should move to Southern California, where the sun always shines and with only 1 1/2 seasons.   Rain is a luxury here.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, I should be on the west coast haha... I'm "cold" when it's 60 outside!   The other day it was 27F and I thought I would die!   I need to get my butt to the gym in a bit (gained a few pounds over the past month... that's what happens when you eat tons of chocolate!) and I'm picking up my cap/gown today!  I can't believe I have to wear both again haha!   Does anyone here regularly work out?


----------



## Nat

burberryprncess said:


> So I'm trying to pack as I type, HAAAHAAA.....can you tell I hate packing?  Then I realize I have nothing to wear that is suitable for the cold weather and as usual, I love to wait til the last minute to pack. Maybe I should just bring an empty suitcase and buy everything new.


 
I hate packing too. Sounds like a very good plan to me


----------



## burberryprncess

cuteangel7777 said:


> sophie!
> i thought u were gone!




My flight at LAX is this evening.  I still need to pick the kids up from school and DH has to come home from work.  Believe it or not, I'm done packing when I just started an hour ago for the 4 of us.  As I said, I'm leaving with 1 full suit case and 3 empties.  I've decided the best trip is when you leave empty handed and come back full.    Though DH is probably going to kill me when he hears of this.


----------



## KMBS

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, I should be on the west coast haha... I'm "cold" when it's 60 outside!  The other day it was 27F and I thought I would die!  I need to get my butt to the gym in a bit (gained a few pounds over the past month... that's what happens when you eat tons of chocolate!) and I'm picking up my cap/gown today! I can't believe I have to wear both again haha!  Does anyone here regularly work out?


 
I wish I could work out, I signed up for gym at work but still haven't been even once.  Although I must say I get tons of exercise running after my 4 and 1 year olds when I get home.

The weather in NY is terribly today, it's cold AND it's rainingush:ush:


----------



## burberryprncess

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, I should be on the west coast haha... I'm "cold" when it's 60 outside!   The other day it was 27F and I thought I would die!   I need to get my butt to the gym in a bit (gained a few pounds over the past month... that's what happens when you eat tons of chocolate!) and I'm picking up my cap/gown today!  I can't believe I have to wear both again haha!   Does anyone here regularly work out?




Oh you're graduating from school?  That's great!  

I don't work out other than jogging 30 minutes a day at 5:30 a.m. before the sun rises and lifting my 49 lb kid.  

Btw, I'm not good with gym membership.  I was a member of 3 different gyms.  I believe they were annual memberships, but I've only been there one or the most 3 times per membership.


----------



## cuteangel7777

sophie... i thought u arent gonna buy anything and be a good girl and DH store your CC! lol


----------



## cuteangel7777

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, I should be on the west coast haha... I'm "cold" when it's 60 outside!   The other day it was 27F and I thought I would die!   I need to get my butt to the gym in a bit (gained a few pounds over the past month... that's what happens when you eat tons of chocolate!) and I'm picking up my cap/gown today!  I can't believe I have to wear both again haha!   Does anyone here regularly work out?




Come visit me Minal!! we will have a blast! LOL... shopping is always fun right?
work out: i run to class everyday because i am always 5 mins late.. lol


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^Sophie, that sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *KMBS* and *Sophie*!   I always try to work out five days a week (alternate cardio with leg/arm/shoulders and back workouts), but it's been difficult to keep that up with holidays (and meals!!) and finals/projects! 

*KMBS *- Haha, I'm sure your workouts put mine to shame... chasing after both a 4 and 1 year old must be insane!   Ugh, I know... it's really awful outside... the kind of day that makes you want to stay in and never leave haha. 

*Sophie* - Yeah, I am!   I'll have my MBA and no job haha... I'm working on finding one asap!  That's why you're so slim... jogging and lifting (your kid)! 

Hi *Wai*!!  Haha, I'm always late too... story of my life!  I'd love to (I'll let you know if I'm ever in the area)... haha, and shopping is always fun... and a workout too!


----------



## shoogrrl

*Sophie *& *fieryfashionista* -- Do you guys find working out alone enough to slim down?  I have to admit that I've been pretty good at keeping up with my workout routine alternating between different cardio exercises and weight training but I just don't see results.  It's very discouraging. Now I'm trying to curb my eating habits to really try to shed pounds.  I really hate limiting myself with food b/c I love food.  Maybe it's because my age too... when you hit the mid-30s, your metabolism just ain't what it use to be. *sigh*


----------



## Syma

^Who needs expensive gym membership when shopping is so much exercise. Theres the train/subway stairs, pounding the streets to the boutiques (cardio) and carrying those damn heavy Chanel boxes in their carrier bags home (weightlifting). I think it's the perfect workout. Throw in trying to carry an umbrella in gail force winds and running after the kids and I think I'm all set.


----------



## Nat

Syma said:


> ^Who needs expensive gym membership when shopping is so much exercise. Theres the train/subway stairs, pounding the streets to the boutiques (cardio) and carrying those damn heavy Chanel boxes in their carrier bags home (weightlifting). I think it's the perfect workout. Throw in trying to carry an umbrella in gail force winds and running after the kids and I think I'm all set.


 
Haha, I like the way you think, Syma!!


----------



## burberryprncess

*Minal, *that's fantastic!  MBA is a great head start and I'm sure you'll find a job easily.  Maybe you should go on a trip first and perhaps try management trainee......for say Neiman Marcus or Chanel.  Hey, Chanel has an internship program.  

Yep, lifting my kid.  I loves to be hug and air lifted and swung around.  I'm surprise my back is still intact, but it's great for my upper body strength.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *shoogrrl*!   Hmm, well for me, it isn't.  I actually try to eat fairly healthy on a daily basis, so that helps a lot.  Everyday I eat/drink: organic skim milk, a luna bar (the chocolate pecan pie is AMAZING... I swear by these!), egg whites and salad (I make my own dressing with lemon juice/black pepper/oregano/garlic oil).   Obviously, I eat more than that haha, but those are the things I consistently eat. 

In high school, I weighed at least 20 lbs more, but I've been the weight I am now since '02!  I'm definitely not blessed with a high metabolism... the opposite, in fact.  I don't have great genes (lots of heart issues/diabetes on both sides of my family), so fitness/health is really important to me.  

I know (or at least, have read) that it's possible to lose weight just by eating healthy and not working out (or vice versa), but I'd rather eat my chocolate and cheese and work out haha. 

Hmm, well, you might have to cut the portion sizes (I find that's really important!) on a few things you eat.  I always make sure I take the food I want for dinner, sit down, and never go back for seconds.  What's your "poison" food?   For me, it's chocolate!  I eat it every single day!


----------



## burberryprncess

shoogrrl said:


> *Sophie *& *fieryfashionista* -- Do you guys find working out alone enough to slim down?  I have to admit that I've been pretty good at keeping up with my workout routine alternating between different cardio exercises and weight training but I just don't see results.  It's very discouraging. Now I'm trying to curb my eating habits to really try to shed pounds.  I really hate limiting myself with food b/c I love food.  Maybe it's because my age too... when you hit the mid-30s, your metabolism just ain't what it use to be. *sigh*




I prefer to work out alone if I'm jogging.  Jogging with someone tends to slow me down and my concentration would be talking and not focusing on my workout and breathing.  Jogging alone clears my mind so I can solve my problems by talking to myself.   

As for the gym, hmmmm.....it's a different story.  I work out alone and got bored, resulting in quitting before my memberships expired.  When it rains and I am unable to jog, I go to my treadmill and stairclimber......reading the  Purse Forum.  Now, that's a workout.  I can do it for 2 hours straight if I can because my mind in on the forum and not the workout.    I think I just hate exercising machines, so I need to find a way to focus on something else or I'll quit prematurely.  I just don't have the patience I guess and I don't like to be confined in a small space when exercising in the gym or at home.  Occasionally is fine but not for long term.  Jogging, on the other hand, is free to go wherever I want.....sort of like flying.  

If you want to speed up your metabolism and lose weight, try my method:  eat small portions every 2-3 hours and stay away from carbs.  Carbs are the worst.  Trust me, you will lose weight that way and maintain your ideal weight.  Metabolism will speed up as well.


----------



## burberryprncess

Syma said:


> ^Who needs expensive gym membership when shopping is so much exercise. Theres the train/subway stairs, pounding the streets to the boutiques (cardio) and carrying those damn heavy Chanel boxes in their carrier bags home (weightlifting). I think it's the perfect workout. Throw in trying to carry an umbrella in gail force winds and running after the kids and I think I'm all set.



   That's so true.  Shopping is the best little exercise.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, *Syma*, that's too funny!!   I gotta say though (minus the kids), I've been there!!  Juggling a Chanel bags, lots of shopping bag, and running around trying to take the subway/walk is hard work!! 

Aww, thanks *Sophie*!   Ohhhhhh, really?!   My dream would be to work for Chanel, in a marketing capacity!   I'm probably going to look for jobs in the city, and hopefully move there.   Wow, you must be cut haha ... my arms are one of my problem areas... maybe I can borrow your kid!


----------



## burberryprncess

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, *Syma*, that's too funny!!   I gotta say though (minus the kids), I've been there!!  Juggling a Chanel bags, lots of shopping bag, and running around trying to take the subway/walk is hard work!!
> 
> Aww, thanks *Sophie*!   Ohhhhhh, really?!   My dream would be to work for Chanel, in a marketing capacity!   I'm probably going to look for jobs in the city, and hopefully move there.   Wow, you must be cut haha ... my arms are one of my problem areas... maybe I can borrow your kid!




Chanel USA is in NY.  


You can borrow my kid or 2 anytime you're ready and I'll send him or them on their merry way to you.  Not a problem at all.  They don't require a lot of food, as long as they have their PS2 or Wii.  Finally, someone who wants to babysit, lol.


----------



## gators

Wow M...congrats on graduating!  How exciting!  Have you started job searching yet?  I think I'd enjoy the holidays first!

So, you workout 5 days/week?  That's great!  I try to get to the gym about 4 days/week.  I have 2 gym memberships and my husband thinks I'm nuts.  I wish I could eat as healthy as you.  My whole family has such a sweet tooth and I just can't say no to chocolate, cookies or anything sweet.  That doesn't include my carb addiction either.     One of my goals next year is to try to eat healthier.  Not so much losing weight, but just to eat a better diet.  Easier said then done though!


----------



## cuteangel7777

burberryprncess said:


> Chanel USA is in NY.
> 
> 
> You can borrow my kid or 2 anytime you're ready and I'll send him or them on their merry way to you.  Not a problem at all.  They don't require a lot of food, as long as they have their PS2 or Wii.  Finally, someone who wants to babysit, lol.



haha.. i will babysit if you trust me!! lol

hey.. i heard wii is a good way to lose weight..  but shopping and running to class (yes same story M!) is my only exercise and it shows so much when i go back to burma cause i only get on and out of car in burma and i cant control my weight at alll....

*Minal!* have to get back to you.. i know.. been soo busy.. i will in a bit! kk? and *BIG CONGRAT on your graduration!!  *and how do u keep your weight constant since highschool? i want to do that!! lol


----------



## burberryprncess

cuteangel7777 said:


> haha.. i will babysit if you trust me!! lol
> 
> hey.. i heard wii is a good way to lose weight..  but shopping and running to class (yes same story M!) is my only exercise and it shows so much when i go back to burma cause i only get on and out of car in burma and i cant control my weight at alll....




Yep!  That's exactly what my DS told me......in an effort to convince us to buy one for him.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Sophie*!  Ahh, I knew that (my brain is kinda mushy now)!   Ohhh, I think I'd be playing the Wii with your kids haha!  My dad (I nearly died cuz it was so funny/random!) decided we needed a Wii here after seeing my brother's... so in our basement (where we randomly have a dance floor haha), it's Wii central!   I love Wii tennis... I'm really good at it haha... it's like a drug (haven't played in a long time though)!  It's funny, cuz I play Wii tennis like actual tennis... I split step, bounce around, and work up a sweat!  I haven't played tennis in so long that it's my easy substitute! :-p  I think your kids would have fun here!  Hmm, and you can pay me with a Chanel bag haha! 

Hi* M*!  Aww, thank you!!   Well, I have started, but I still need to pass two finals haha, so I've been kinda preoccupied with that!  I think I'll do just that! 

Ohhh, wow, 2 memberships?!  That's awesome!  Are both gyms really different?  I go to Gold's (it's like a small country haha)! :-p  Wellll... I try to, but lately it's been more difficult to get my butt there five days/week!  Haha, ohhh man, I'd fit in with your family!  I'm always baking brownies and cookies (I'm trying not to do that so much anymore, cuz I end up eating too many!), and every day I have chocolate!  You know the Ghirardelli milk chocolate chip bags (sooo good)!?  I always have one around here!  My simple dessert is... I take some of the chips, add a little milk and microwave them (stir them after)... then, add a scoop of 1/2 fat extra creamy vanilla from Breyers and prepare to die haha! :-p  Also, cuz I need milk with anything chocolatey, I have a glass of milk with it! :-p

Carbs are my weakness too... I don't eat much rice at all (which, being Indian, is an anomaly! :-p), but there is this amazing pizza place near my gym (how's that for cruel and unusual punishment?!) and I get a slice of the margherita more often than I'd like!    Plus, we're always going to this amazing Italian restaurant, and I'm addicted to their pasta (bowties with tomato cream sauce... it's out of this world)!! 

I'm with you (though I do need to drop a few pounds)... much easier said than done!!


----------



## burberryprncess

I'm leaving for vacation shortly so in case I have no access to a computer ----

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year !


----------



## minami

^ Hi Minal - congrats too!!

btw, carbs are my weakness too but for me it's RICE!! OMG and noodles! OMG I guess being Chinese, it's pretty typical hahah..I cant do without rice - I think I have to go back to brown rice hahah

I have put on weight since being married  (I think) I bought an elliptical but hardly use it ! OMG I'm just soooo lazy, maybe listening to all you ladies will inspire me (Not only to buy Chanels but to exercise!) 

btw, we're bag twins now, I just got the DS Reissue in 227 hehe

I'm only belatedly realizing that I like the cruise red so I called my SA only today! OMG - I hope he can work some magic for me


----------



## burberryprncess

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *Sophie*!  Ahh, I knew that (my brain is kinda mushy now)!   Ohhh, I think I'd be playing the Wii with your kids haha!  My dad (I nearly died cuz it was so funny/random!) decided we needed a Wii here after seeing my brother's... so in our basement (where we randomly have a dance floor haha), it's Wii central!   I love Wii tennis... I'm really good at it haha... it's like a drug (haven't played in a long time though)!  I think your kids would have fun here!  *Hmm, you can pay me with a Chanel bag haha!*




You mean it's not FREE babysitting?


----------



## Nat

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family, Sophie! Have a wonderful vacation  

And don't worry, your house _and_ your Chanel collection will be in safe hands. Just leave the key under the mat for me, please. I'm planning my flight to California as we speak


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I was just kidding.. it's free!!   We can play the Wii haha. 



burberryprncess said:


> You mean it's not FREE babysitting?


----------



## burberryprncess

Beautylicious said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family, Sophie! Have a wonderful vacation
> 
> And don't worry, your house _and_ your Chanel collection will be in safe hands. Just leave the key under the mat for me, please. I'm planning my flight to California as we speak




  You're funny Nath.  Hey, you're welcome to my house anytime!


----------



## burberryprncess

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, I was just kidding.. it's free!!   We can play the Wii haha.




HAAAHAAA.....you are so cute!


----------



## pond23

*Minal: *A big congratulations on your impending graduation from Business School! I am so proud of you!  My sister is currently in her first year of getting her MBA. She is also working full-time, so she has been soooo busy since September. She can't wait to get a few weeks off for the holidays.

*Sophie:* Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family too! I wish that I could get away from the LA area for the holidays in order to to experience a white Christmas.


----------



## burberryprncess

Ok, I really have to log off now.  DH is coming home shortly, I still have to pick up the kids from school, and the shuttle will be coming soon.




Now, if you don't hear from me anymore, it's because I'm dead. .....DH is going to find out I only packed enough for 2 days.....1 full suitcase and 3 empties, so that we can do some shopping; otherwise, the trip is going to get a little boring, kwim?  Anyway, he doesn't know my plan and he will not find out until he lifts up the suitcases to the shuttle. By that time, it's too late to pack.  So girls, if you plan a long trip, try my method......and I'm sure you have no choice but to go shopping.   

Just my 2 cents......can't promise it will work.  


BIYA!


----------



## Nat

LOL Sophie, it's not fair to leave us with a cliffhanger!


----------



## True*Fidelity

This thread will get crowded, fast!

Have a Great Time, Sophie.


----------



## missydarla

i like this thread!  Hi everyone!


----------



## Nat

Hey girls, welcome to our very own CCC thread!


----------



## pond23

^^^ I love your little emoticon cheerleading squad *Nat*! So cute!!!

This chit chat thread is a great idea for all of the wonderfuls tPFers in the Chanel subforum!


----------



## cchan83

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *KMBS* and *Sophie*!   I always try to work out five days a week (alternate cardio with leg/arm/shoulders and back workouts), but it's been difficult to keep that up with holidays (and meals!!) and finals/projects!
> 
> *KMBS *- Haha, I'm sure your workouts put mine to shame... chasing after both a 4 and 1 year old must be insane!   Ugh, I know... it's really awful outside... the kind of day that makes you want to stay in and never leave haha.
> 
> *Sophie* - Yeah, I am!   I'll have my MBA and no job haha... I'm working on finding one asap!  That's why you're so slim... jogging and lifting (your kid)!
> 
> Hi *Wai*!!  Haha, I'm always late too... story of my life!  I'd love to (I'll let you know if I'm ever in the area)... haha, and shopping is always fun... and a workout too!


Hi Minal,

I also joined gym lately. I work out 4 days a week and signed up for personal training sessions. Very exhausted, but fun! Lets get fit together!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Syma said:


> ^Who needs expensive gym membership when shopping is so much exercise. Theres the train/subway stairs, pounding the streets to the boutiques (cardio) and carrying those damn heavy Chanel boxes in their carrier bags home (weightlifting). I think it's the perfect workout. Throw in trying to carry an umbrella in gail force winds and running after the kids and I think I'm all set.


 
EXACTLY!  

I haven't "worked out" since before my 6yo was born.  If I think about it too much I get depressed, so I usually avoid work-out threads.  Hopefully this won't become a diet/work-out thread.


----------



## Nat

^ Nooo, of course it won't. Let's talk about food then, shall we?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*minami *- Hey girl!  Aww, thank you!  Haha, brown rice is pretty good!  I literally eat a spoon of rice max with dinner (if it's Indian food), and after years of forgoing it, I don't even miss it!   Yum, I love noodles though!  Ohh, we have an elliptcial here too, but I still prefer the gym! :-p  Ohhh, you got the fall '08 DS?  Yay, congrats!!   I hope you score Miss Red too... I'm sure you'll be able to, since many pfers got on multiple lists! 

Aww, thank you *Steph*!!   Wow, your sister must be crazy busy.  I've been helping my dad out in his office, but I really can't say I've been doing it full time. :-p  I'm sure your sister is incredibly smart and driven.  

Wow, that's great *cchan83*!   Haha, sounds like a plan! 

Haha *Mon*, I don't think it will become one.   I'm sure having kids is a workout in and of itself (besides the shopping)! 

Hi *missydarla*!!


----------



## gators

> I haven't "worked out" since before my 6yo was born. If I think about it too much I get depressed, so I usually avoid work-out threads. Hopefully this won't become a diet/work-out thread.


 
LOL!  OK Mon, we can chat about something else....how is your christmas shopping going?  I think I'm about done.  I guess the one good thing about our bad economy is that I haven't had to fight the crowds.  I guess the only exception is Target. LOL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

So, has anyone seen any good movies recently?  

My friend told me I should see Changeling, and I saw it with my b/f the other day.   I think Angelina Jolie did an amazing job!   I'm not at all surprised she was nominated for a Golden Globe!  Hmm, and I also saw Twilight (twice haha), and while it got better the second time around (I stopped analyzing each and every scene and the discrepancies that pissed me off), IMHO, the book was much, much better! 

I want to see the Curious Case of Benjamin Button when it comes out, and I'm a huge, huge Leo fan (for almost half my life! ), so I can't wait for Revolutionary Road (and he was nominated for a Globe too, yay)!  Ohhh, and I want to see Slumdog Millionaire too... it's supposed to be really good!  Ohhh, and everytime I see the Confessions of a Shopaholic trailer, I get so excited haha (I loved every book)!


----------



## minami

*minal -*  OMG u have such great discipline re the rice. I love the naan and rotis that come with Indian food heheh
thanks, I love the DS definitely - even DH likes it..
I'm still crossing fingers on the red  still have not gotten call from SA though it's my fault, I just called him today hahhaha


----------



## gators

> brown rice is pretty good! I literally eat a spoon of rice max with dinner (if it's Indian food), and after years of forgoing it, I don't even miss it!  Yum, I love noodles though!


 
I love rice, noodles and mashed potatoes (with gravy).  Anything with carbs has my name on it!  I prefer the gym too.  I work out at Golds also (do body pump) and also do LA boxing :boxing:
OK enough workout talk.  I'd rather talk about food anyway!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^^Ohhh, well, if I'm at a restaurant, I can't resist a piece of garlic (you gotta try it!) naan... yum!!   My mom makes awesome rotis, but I do resist... although technically, it's pretty healthy... wheat flour, etc.   I'm actually vegetarian (my whole family happens to be), so I eat a lot of lentils, beans, veggies, etc.  I still think I'm Italian haha, because I could live on pasta.  

Ohhh, if your DH likes it, you know you picked a winner haha ... any men in my life would never notice a bag I'm carrying... they all look the same to them!   Aww, I hope your SA calls you soon... I'm crossing my fingers for you... I'm sure you'll get one!


----------



## Smoothoprter

gators said:


> LOL! OK Mon, we can chat about something else....how is your christmas shopping going? I think I'm about done. I guess the one good thing about our bad economy is that I haven't had to fight the crowds. I guess the only exception is Target. LOL!


 
Thanks Molly, I can always talk about shopping.  Tomorrow all of my boxes from Bloomingdales arrive - probably about half the stuff is going back because I got carried away.  I really believe I am done (except for the nanny's gift) and now my DH has to go do his shopping.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, I love grilled cheese, garlic mashed potatoes, and noodles too!!   I just try my best to stay away!   Haha, same here!   Other than the gym, I love, love belly dancing!   I've been doing it for two months now, and it's so much fun!!!   Haha, I agree... food is always a better topic! 





gators said:


> I love rice, noodles and mashed potatoes (with gravy).  Anything with carbs has my name on it!  I prefer the gym too.  I work out at Golds also (do body pump) and also do LA boxing :boxing:
> OK enough workout talk.  I'd rather talk about food anyway!


----------



## minami

^^ thanks *Minal* - have u tried roti canai? my DH loves that and it's kinda fattening i think coz there is ghee in it hahahha

it's great that u eat so healthy! I really should refrain from all the heavy foods haha

my SA's store just closed (east coast) and he didnt call so I emailed him..I'm crossing my fingers..now my mind is filled with images of me carrying the red jumbo with multiple outfits haha (I'm sure u know how it is) 

I really want to  myself!!! thanks for the well wishes though hehe

on movies, not exactly new, but I saw WALL-E, very cute I thought and I saw Narnia - Caspian Prince, plus Hancock starring Will Smith - all were pretty light entertaining and good


----------



## Smoothoprter

Carbs are my worst enemy - rice, beans, tortillas, it's so hard living in So. Cal. with all of the awesome Mexican food.


----------



## Nat

I love McDonalds. There, I said it! LOL!


----------



## minami

^^ hello there! I'm not a huge fan of mexican food hehe but being Chinese, I just eat so much noodles/ rice etc..it's my comfort food! carbs are my enemies too haha


----------



## fieryfashionist

^^Of course!   Hmmm... I don't think I have, but yeah, I'm pretty sure ghee plays a big part in it!   Everything bad for you tastes soo good!  

Well, I try to anyway haha... it's easy to eat badly being a vegetarian, cuz I love cheese and all that stuff... and in the winter, who doesn't like comfort food? 

Ohhh, okay... I'm sure he'll call tomorrow... no worries!   Haha, I just had all sorts of outfit thoughts after I saw Kate Walsh carrying hers in a thread! 

Aww, I see WALL-E too... my b/f is obsessed with it... it was definitely cute!  Ohhh, I didn't see any of those you mentioned... I should rent 'em!

*Mon*, I bet you have some amazing restaurants around you, wow!   I love anything with black beans and cheese. :-p  Ohhh... what did you get from Bloomies? 

*Nat* - Haha, everyone has their guilty pleasures! :-p


----------



## Roxana

I love McDonalds too! Though I love Burger King even better! yummie, this talk of food makes me hungry at midnight...


Btw I love this off topic thread


----------



## Nat

Roxana said:


> I love McDonalds too! Though I love Burger King even better! yummie, this talk of food makes me hungry at midnight...
> 
> 
> Btw I love this off topic thread


 
Hey, fellow thread killer!! Big Mac and French Fries are my favorites, but only once a month or so. But I agree, all this talk about food is no good...


----------



## 1gunro

I am sooo tired of making dinner!!! Just had to vent! Please, DH take me out!!!

tonight's menu:    broiled salmon (olive oil, lemon, salt, pepper, parsley
                        Rice pilaf (in rice cooker -  love those!)
                        Snap peas
                        Rolls

How boring!! But at least my kids will eat it!:okay:


----------



## pond23

I definitely want to see "Slumdog Millionaire" and "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"! I'm hoping they significantly widen the distribution of Slumdog now that it is receiving so much press and critical acclaim.


----------



## digchanel

ughhhh all my classmates are planning christmas getaways  poooooorr me christmas is about the chemistry test which is right after the holiday, boxing day(i hate it......but i love it too),wii,bed,laptop,making plans for my birthday which is in jan,and boyfriend saying,hey what are we eating tonight baby?!........................................


----------



## digchanel

*pond23* i love ur bunny lol


----------



## pond23

^^^ Thank you *digchanel*! His name is yum yum.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Steph*, I hope you're right!  When movies receive the amount of critical acclaim Slumdog has, they usually widen the distribution!   Last week it was showing in just one theater in nyc haha ... being where I am, my chances of seeing it are less than zero!  I'll have to see it when I go to the city!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hey Minal, mostly stuff for my girls and my husband.  Lots of Ed Hardy/Christian Audigier, a Kidrobot tote for my 12yo, I ordered a Le Sac diaper bag for the nanny (had a baby in August) but I'm thinking that's not personal enough of a gift.


----------



## vikianderson

**Beauty* you always have the best smilies !!  how cute are these ?! 
*





*PS it's -4 here in Scotland & it's like a snow globe outside !! sooo pretty !!  i'm surfing TPF while eating B&J's Cherry Garcia ~ never too cold for ice~cream 
*


----------



## Roxana

^oh no fair! That's too delicious! 

But I must say, I prefer to overindulge myself with hot Gluhwein with these temperatures, geh geh...


----------



## digchanel

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Thank you *digchanel*! His name is yum yum.


omg hes soooo cute:buttercup::buttercup::buttercup::buttercup::buttercup: how old is he?


----------



## habanerita

Mon, I literally gasped...........I thought I had read YOU HAD A BABY IN AUGUST!!!!then I read over it again........I could not figure out how you could have a baby without a tummy !!!!!

Nat....you can come visit me in Miami anytime............and bring your burnt orange goodie if you come...........

Somebody mentioned Indian food.......Yum Yum.....don't know how to spell it, but Chicken Tika Massala (sorry trying to do it phonetically), is absolutely my favorite together with the breads..........I am so hungry now.

How do you moms deal with todays homework????? just did homework with grandson no. 2, 1st grade.......and grandson no. 1, 5th grade.........OMG......I hated it with my own kids and paid for tutors and now with the grandkids I hate it even more when I have to help....this new math is obscenely weird............



Smoothoprter said:


> Hey Minal, mostly stuff for my girls and my husband. Lots of Ed Hardy/Christian Audigier, a Kidrobot tote for my 12yo, I ordered a Le Sac diaper bag for the nanny (had a baby in August) but I'm thinking that's not personal enough of a gift.


----------



## Purrrfect

Beautylicious said:


> I love McDonalds. There, I said it! LOL!



 Nothing wrong with a great burger every once in a while.
Now I am hungry......


----------



## missydarla

ooohhhh i love grilled cheese and noodles too!!!

I love belly dancing also but Im not doing it nowadays, I should get back....




fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, I love grilled cheese, garlic mashed potatoes, and noodles too!!  I just try my best to stay away!  Haha, same here!  Other than the gym, I love, love belly dancing!  I've been doing it for two months now, and it's so much fun!!!  Haha, I agree... food is always a better topic!


----------



## NY_fashionista

Ooh, how fun, a chat thread! It's cold and wet here in NYC and I decided I am not leaving my apartment until Saturday, when the sun comes out just in time for me to leave town _again_.

How are the Chanel ladies doing this evening?


----------



## vikianderson

*chicken tikka massala (sp?) ~ yummmm !! my fav indian dish ~ only 2000 calories a bite !! 
*


----------



## habanerita

I knew it...........if it is that good it has to be that many calories...but Oh so good!!!



vikianderson said:


> *chicken tikka massala (sp?) ~ yummmm !! my fav indian dish ~ only 2000 calories a bite !! *


----------



## joansie

Mon ~ we all saw your fab toned body from Miami pics ~ sure looks like you're a gym rat!
Cristina ~ so glad i'm not the only Chanel Grammy here ~ 
you guys don't really know me b/c i don't know how to post pics, sorry...
maybe learning should be a goal for the New Year!
i enjoy seeing all you gals!


----------



## evychew

Ahh, all this talk of food -- it's definitely making me hungry! And now that it's finals season, i'm already eating 24/7 LOL 

I swear, it's not the freshman 15...it's the finals week 15!!!!


----------



## pond23

*Digchanel:* Yum Yum just turned 2 years old in the beginning of December. The photo in my avatar is from last Christmas. I love your bunny ears emoticon!

*Minal:* "Slumdog Millionaire" is playing in 8 movie theaters in the LA area! One of the theaters is not that far from my house. Yay! I hope I get to see it soon.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, welll... my favorite is paneer tikka masala, which has to be like 5000 calories a bite!  *

Mon*, I bet your DH and girls will love the stuff you bought them!  Hmm, I think you may be right, although that's a very nice gift! 

*missydarla *- Hi! You should start again... it's so much fun (as you know)!!  

*Steph *- Ohhh, really?  Hmm, I should look into it again, because I'm sure it's playing in more theaters now!!  You'll have to let me know what you think of it!


----------



## x joie

Hahah just to jump in with the food talk, my absolute favorite thing in the world right now is chicken vindaloo!! My bf thinks it's sick how much I eat it-- the family who owns the restaurant I go to all recognize me and kind of giggle when they see how excited I am every time I order. I wish I could stop-- all that money getting take out adds up, not to mention the 71903805 calories!! LOL!


----------



## cuteangel7777

^^ soo u are still in your curry phase?


----------



## x joie

^^ Haha, thought I was out of it until school started getting miserable! 

I wish I could get into 'salad phase' or 'not eating phase' during finals...


----------



## habanerita

OMG Chicken Vindaloo........had forgotten........promise, no more food talk......H


----------



## Cyndee

Can I join in....this is a great thread!  All this talk about food and travel.  I'm headed to Vegas this weekend.  Plan to eat and shop my way thru to Tuesday!  lol!  Geez they have the best food AND shopping there!  I'm doomed.


----------



## Smoothoprter

habanerita said:


> Mon, I literally gasped...........I thought I had read YOU HAD A BABY IN AUGUST!!!!then I read over it again........I could not figure out how you could have a baby without a tummy !!!!!


 
LOL!

C, did you get my response to your FABULOUS multi-colored pearl strand!  You simply must keep it.  It is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.  Please email me back so I can know how much you paid for them (so I can start saving) and who your jeweler is.


----------



## Smoothoprter

joansie said:


> Mon ~ we all saw your fab toned body from Miami pics ~ sure looks like you're a gym rat!


 
I love you Joan!


----------



## shoogrrl

Wow, all this yummy food and gym talk... reminds me... I'm planning a 10 day trip to Hawaii for early next year!  We're taking my folks and the kids for some R&R.  I'm so looking forward to it cuz we're staying home this Christmas and New Years, so it'd be a nice vacation away.   We're hitting Maui and Oahu (i think), and I cannot wait to be holding a fruity drink and lounging under a cabana.  Of course, that's if my two toddlers would let me.  

What about the rest of the ladies?  Any travel plans for this holiday or in the near future?


----------



## pond23

I don't have any plans for this holiday season. I'm going to stay here in the LA area. I would love to go to NYC for Christmas, but it is not in the cards for me this year.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

I wanna join in the chat too! I'm so tired of school/work/essays! ush:




fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, welll... my favorite is paneer tikka masala, which has to be like 5000 calories a bite!



Talk about Indian cuisine... It's one of my favorites! Prawn masala, garlic naan and chicken briyani...  I'm drooling just thinking about them! LOL I'm going to Singapore soon and I can't wait to eat good ol' Roti Prata!


----------



## allbrandspls

yum yum indian food.......i made masala dosai on the weekend.....too much isn't to good for my hips and thighs. 
Nath, Mc Donalds hmm....i could have a choc sundae right now....yum.
Mon....i too thought you had a bb.....LOL Le sac diaper would be a great gift. You could also fill it up with bottles, nappies, lotions etc... 
Most of pfers must be in winter-wearing jumpers etc, i'm in Oz it's summer and raining and cold and i'm wearing long sleeves....how does that work?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh!!   Okay, so if you're a chocolate lover, you need to go to Ghirardelli's!!!!!!!   Even if you don't like chocolate, you'll find the best ice cream there!   It's right by Harrah's, and I swear I went there every single day when I was in Vegas.   The warm brownie sundae is literally heaven on earth!!!   I'm not kidding when I tell you that I have the menu taped on the outside of my bedroom door haha (wait, did I actually type that in a public forum)? 




Cyndee said:


> Can I join in....this is a great thread!  All this talk about food and travel.  I'm headed to Vegas this weekend.  Plan to eat and shop my way thru to Tuesday!  lol!  Geez they have the best food AND shopping there!  I'm doomed.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, Indian food is really popular haha!   No wonder, because it's so good!  *fleur-de-lis* - Ohhh, I hope you get to eat all the yummy food you want in Singapore!  

Omg, *allbrandspls*, I LOVE masala dhosa!!   That's so cool that you made it!  I may not be a southie (south indian :-p), but I could eat that and sambhar every day haha (funny, cuz my b/f is, and he hates sambhar but likes dhosa)!   I especially love mysore masala dhosa... it's extra spicy!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh, Indian food is really popular haha!  No wonder, because it's so good!  *fleur-de-lis* - Ohhh, I hope you get to eat all the yummy food you want in Singapore!
> 
> Omg, *allbrandspls*, I LOVE masala dhosa!!  That's so cool that you made it! I may not be a southie (south indian :-p), but I could eat that and sambhar every day haha (funny, cuz my b/f is, and he hates sambhar but likes dhosa)!  I especially love mysore masala dhosa... it's extra spicy!


 
Hi Minal, I'm hopeless with anything hot-spicy!!! I get a red mark around my lips from eating spicy food and always gussling down cups of water.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh, Indian food is really popular haha!   No wonder, because it's so good!  *fleur-de-lis* - Ohhh, I hope you get to eat all the yummy food you want in Singapore!



Yes *Minal* I hope so too! I miss the street food there and I can find nothing like that here in Nor-Cal ush: I've already asked my Indian friends in Singers to bring me to the good Indian restaurants when I fly in LOL.


----------



## Nat

Cyndee said:


> Can I join in....this is a great thread! All this talk about food and travel. I'm headed to Vegas this weekend. Plan to eat and shop my way thru to Tuesday! lol! Geez they have the best food AND shopping there! I'm doomed.


 
Oh, lucky you!! That's gonna be such a wonderful trip: shopping, eating, shopping, eating, etc. LOL!


----------



## stefeilnately

fleur-de-lis said:


> I wanna join in the chat too! I'm so tired of school/work/essays! ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about Indian cuisine... It's one of my favorites! Prawn masala, garlic naan and chicken briyani...  I'm drooling just thinking about them! LOL I'm going to Singapore soon and I can't wait to eat good ol' Roti Prata!


 

Hey when are you coming to the Sunnier side??? There's really lots of nice food here!!! lol


----------



## Expat

Well hello there! What a nice surprise to find a chit-chat thread here!! 

8 pages already, and I haven't read it all back.

So, we're onto food already?!

I've just come back from lunch with a Minister's wife and other ladies. We had THE most delicious yet light Xmas lunch. And a glass or two of vino  

DDs finished school and has gone to a sleepover - YAY! Just hoping DHs jetlag has gone so we can make the most of a kid-free evening...


----------



## fleur-de-lis

I'm flying late next week once the finals are over and done with! LOL Yes I love the street food in Singapore 



stefeilnately said:


> Hey when are you coming to the Sunnier side??? There's really lots of nice food here!!! lol


----------



## fleur-de-lis

*C*, your days always sound so interesting! 



Expat said:


> Well hello there! What a nice surprise to find a chit-chat thread here!!
> 
> 8 pages already, and I haven't read it all back.
> 
> So, we're onto food already?!
> 
> I've just come back from lunch with a Minister's wife and other ladies. We had THE most delicious yet light Xmas lunch. And a glass or two of vino
> 
> DDs finished school and has gone to a sleepover - YAY! Just hoping DHs jetlag has gone so we can make the most of a kid-free evening...


----------



## Nat

allbrandspls said:


> yum yum indian food.......i made masala dosai on the weekend.....too much isn't to good for my hips and thighs.
> Nath, Mc Donalds hmm....i could have a choc sundae right now....yum.
> Mon....i too thought you had a bb.....LOL Le sac diaper would be a great gift. You could also fill it up with bottles, nappies, lotions etc...
> Most of pfers must be in winter-wearing jumpers etc, i'm in Oz it's summer and raining and cold and i'm wearing long sleeves....how does that work?


 
Winny, I love choc sundae's too, but not right now, too cold. Really, are you Aussie girls having a bad Summer as well?


----------



## Nat

habanerita said:


> Nat....you can come visit me in Miami anytime............and bring your burnt orange goodie if you come...........


 
Will do, C! When Sophie gets back from Canada, OK?  And I will definitely bring my burnt orange Jumbo with me  Still no luck?


----------



## Expat

fleur-de-lis said:


> *C*, your days always sound so interesting!


 
Thank you sweetie, but rest assured they most certainly aren't . 
I only write about the ones that are  

Good luck with your finals


----------



## Nat

Expat said:


> I've just come back from lunch with a Minister's wife and other ladies. We had THE most delicious yet light Xmas lunch. And a glass or two of vino


 
Show off!  Haha, seriously, sounds interesting and fun!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Ohhh no!   Luckily Indian food can be mild, medium or spicy... it tastes damn good no matter how it's cooked haha.   I think I was born to eat spicy food!  My dad is hilarious though... if he's eating really spicy food, he looks like he's on the treadmill... I actually see sweat! 




allbrandspls said:


> Hi Minal, I'm hopeless with anything hot-spicy!!! I get a red mark around my lips from eating spicy food and always gussling down cups of water.


----------



## Expat

Nice ladies (and one gent) to talk to  
It made a huge change from talking about kids all the time.

So now my dilemma is... the wine is wearing off and I'm getting a headache. Is it wine o'clock yet?!


----------



## Nat

Expat said:


> Nice ladies (and one gent) to talk to
> It made a huge change from talking about kids all the time.
> 
> So now my dilemma is... the wine is wearing off and I'm getting a headache. Is it wine o'clock yet?!


 
Poor you, that's the price you have to pay  Hmm, not sure. What's the time in Tokyo?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, well in that case, your friends better give you the hook up haha!   You need your Indian food fix for sure!!   That's great that the street food is so good there... I haven't been to India too many times, but I was too chicken to try the street food any time I was there... I think my mom tried something and uhh... not a good idea... kinda scared me away haha.  




fleur-de-lis said:


> Yes *Minal* I hope so too! I miss the street food there and I can find nothing like that here in Nor-Cal ush: I've already asked my Indian friends in Singers to bring me to the good Indian restaurants when I fly in LOL.


----------



## Expat

4.35pm. But it is getting dark so it feels later.

I'd better wait for DH to come home to see if he wants to take me out tonight (unlikely).


----------



## Nat

Expat said:


> 4.35pm. But it is getting dark so it feels later.
> 
> I'd better wait for DH to come home to see if he wants to take me out tonight (unlikely).


 
Oh, sounds like wine o'clock to me  It's almost 8:40 am here, so I won't be joining you, if you don't mind


----------



## Expat

Ooh that is far too early for vino! 

I've decided to stick to tea... for now... I don't like hangovers. Never used to get them before having DD. Now the thought of hangover + child = NO WAY!


----------



## litlstrawberry

I like this thread and I just found out..... hum... I don't know what should i chat...maybe I need to go back to read everyone's post first.

haha......

I like coffee...  and I am thinking of getting a coffee maker... But why are they so expensive? Some of them cost more than a Chanel bag...... Will you give up one Chanel to get coffee maker first?? 
ha ha ...


----------



## chanelbaby

Where I work they installed a scanomat in the canteen, the Q for stuff on it are ever long as the machine makes 12 different types of hot drinks mmmmmmmmm


----------



## NanamiRyu

pond23 said:


> I wish that I could get away from the LA area for the holidays in order to to experience a white Christmas.


 
Steph~  I saw the movie "Holiday" last night.  So you wanting to take off from LA and experince a white Christmas had me visualizing you shivering in Surrey.  Lol.  Oh, we always want the opposite thing, huh?  I so wish I was somewhere warmer and sunnier.  But you want snow snow snow...

Then again, I of course wouldn't mind meeting someone like Jude Law as Cameron Diaz did in the movie.

Speaking of Christmas, I really love that pic of Yum Yum.  It is Yum Yum, right?  Not Puff Puff?  Puff is slightly darker, no?


----------



## lovesbmw

Hi everyone in tennessee it is cold,36 degrees weather is saying snow and ice, it"s looking alot like christmas,just wanted to say merry christmas and happy new year to all,be safe if traaveling,lovesbmw


----------



## NanamiRyu

fieryfashionist said:


> I want to see the Curious Case of Benjamin Button when it comes out, and I'm a huge, huge Leo fan (for almost half my life! ), so I can't wait for Revolutionary Road (and he was nominated for a Globe too, yay)! Ohhh, and I want to see Slumdog Millionaire too... it's supposed to be really good! Ohhh, and everytime I see the Confessions of a Shopaholic trailer, I get so excited haha (I loved every book)!


 
I think I would probably see Benjamin Button because I'm a fan of F. Scott Fitzgerald.  Oh, I had a feeling you might like the shopaholic series and I guess I was right!  I think the most hilarious part of the books were the letters Becky would write to the banks or accountants.  And their responses!  

But I see that they changed the story and set the movie based in NYC.  I think it would've been so much cooler if Becky and Luke would speak with British accents.  Then again, my fondness for British accents and people are too strong.

Minal...  Wanna hear something interesting?  They shot "Basketball Diaries" at my sister's HS.  So lucky sis actually got to see Leo in real life, even though that was way before he became the world star he is now.  I wish I saw him too but eh...  I went do a different HS from sis, so no such luck.


----------



## NanamiRyu

NY_fashionista said:


> Ooh, how fun, a chat thread! It's cold and wet here in NYC and I decided I am not leaving my apartment until Saturday, when the sun comes out just in time for me to leave town _again_.
> 
> How are the Chanel ladies doing this evening?


 
OMG, D...  I went shopping even in this horrible weather.  Can you believe it?  Are you going to Italy?  Isn't it supposed to be rainy season there as well?  Still, I hope the weather is milder than what we are having here.


----------



## Nat

lovesbmw said:


> Hi everyone in tennessee it is cold,36 degrees weather is saying snow and ice, it"s looking alot like christmas,just wanted to say merry christmas and happy new year to all,be safe if traaveling,lovesbmw


 
Oh, it's 36 degrees here too. Lots of fog, windy and very chilly, bah!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you


----------



## francyFG

Hello beautiful ladies... Can I join? 
It's 34 F today here... It's been raining for 3 days now... I can't take it anymore... I'm living in my wellies... Venice is flooded... Milan is covered by snow... Can't wait for xmas holidays... 

PS: I LOVE THIS THREAD! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

PPS: I'm gonna have lunch now... I'm starving... Talk to ya later!


----------



## Nat

Hey Francy, of course you can join!  The more the merrier 

Nooo, cold weather like that in beautiful, sunny Italy?? Gosh, what's happening with the weather, looks like it's the same all over Europe. 

Can't wait for the Christmas holidays too...


----------



## gators

Good morning ladies!  It's going to be another cold and windy day here in VA also.  At least the rain stopped for now.  My snowman in the front yard has blown over I don't know how many times.  I don't know why I bother with putting christmas decorations outside.ush:

Mon...great christmas gifts!  I like the gift for your nanny, but I can see your point.  Maybe a little something else would be a good idea.


----------



## francyFG

Beautylicious said:


> Hey Francy, of course you can join!  The more the merrier
> 
> Nooo, cold weather like that in beautiful, sunny Italy?? Gosh, what's happening with the weather, looks like it's the same all over Europe.
> 
> Can't wait for the Christmas holidays too...


 
Yeah, the weather is crazy here. We had a super hot summer and a super warm fall. Now we're going thru a freezing winter... It's been snowing and raining everywhere! Okay, it's not as cold as NYC but it IS cold!ush:


----------



## Smoothoprter

gators said:


> Mon...great christmas gifts! I like the gift for your nanny, but I can see your point. Maybe a little something else would be a good idea.


 
Thanks Molly. Here's the bag I ordered.  Originally $150 on sale for $63 - what do you think?  Too impersonal?


----------



## Cyndee

^^the diaper bag is very cute...maybe you can put something more personal inside as an extra little treat?!  



Beautylicious said:


> Oh, lucky you!! That's gonna be such a wonderful trip: shopping, eating, shopping, eating, etc. LOL!


 
Ya, but you know, after checking the weather forecast, it's almost as cold in Vegas as it is here in Canada!!  lol!


----------



## gators

> Thanks Molly. Here's the bag I ordered. Originally $150 on sale for $63 - what do you think? Too impersonal?



I think it's cute and very practical!  You could always throw in a gift card to either a restaurant and/or dept. store or better yet, treat her to a massage.


----------



## NY_fashionista

NanamiRyu said:


> OMG, D... I went shopping even in this horrible weather. Can you believe it? Are you going to Italy? Isn't it supposed to be rainy season there as well? Still, I hope the weather is milder than what we are having here.


Not going back to Italy until March. I'm just back from two weeks in Florida with my family and heading to San Francisco to see friends this weekend and then I am grounded in NYC until March (so I'll have money to shop with). And I _hate_ winter.

So what were you shopping for in the lousy weather we had yesterday?


----------



## jmen

SympathyDuet said:


> It's been cold and very wet in NY. I hate that it gets dark already by 5pm. I can't wait for Spring!!!


 
Ditto.  It's the same here in the northern panhandle of WVa. near southern PA, MD, VA.  Don't know why they fiddle with the time.  No wonder people gain weight -- because it's dark too early.   One year they actually left the time alone and it was way better.  With all the grey days and short daylight, SAD sets in.

Feels so lame feeding the dog her dinner at 3:30, 4 pm and rushing out for the walk just so I have light to plod along through the woods.  

Anyone want to switch houses for a season?  We've got a floor to ceiling stone fireplace and plenty of wood (as well as auxillary heating).  Just coz we're in WVa doesn't mean we're all hicks living in a cabin


----------



## digchanel

good morning sunshines  actually its almost 11am lol chemistry quiz today  im so dead!


----------



## NY_fashionista

jmen said:


> Anyone want to switch houses for a season? We've got a floor to ceiling stone fireplace and plenty of wood (as well as auxillary heating). Just coz we're in WVa doesn't mean we're all hicks living in a cabin


Oooh, how nice! A house with a stone fireplace sounds much more cosy than my apartment. But I couldn't switch with you because I don't drive, which limits me to cities with good public transportation... and you wouldn't want to spend winter in NYC, where the snow is gray and the old water mains freeze and break. I _hate_ winter.


----------



## habanerita

Mon, the bag is adorable, she will love it. Will pm you about the necklace....I am having such big guilties right now.........hope I get over them.

Cyndee.......have a blast in Vegas.....can we all chip in and have you play some numbers for us..???please tell us all you see at the Boutiques.....

Joanie.....I am dying to see your collection......., is New York gorgeous right now? .....wish I could go this Xmas.........so beautiful.....and BBBRRR
COLD!!!!

Sjunky.....D, jump in, you need to join us........H















Smoothoprter said:


> Thanks Molly. Here's the bag I ordered. Originally $150 on sale for $63 - what do you think? Too impersonal?


----------



## dinitegrity

Can I share I just got my wedding bands!!?? So excited..

But my wedding is like 2 yrs ltr... But my bf & I decided to wear it till before we wed then bring it back to polish & replate the ring..

Anyway I don allow him to wear now. Not till after he propose den are we allow to wear the wedding bands..

I know it sounds funny to you all. But I went down to jewelry shop to choose my proposal ring with him.. No matter which shop we enter I definitely will say 'Kindly give me your smallest diamond in your exclusive diamond range'.. Exclusive Diamond range as in, in Singapore, we have different jewelry shop, each jewelry shop has its own exclusive diamonds range which all has 100% upgrade value within 2 yr.. LOL.. Abit embarrassing to ask for smallest diamond.. But I am not diamond kind cos I am very rough & afraid if I knock onto something, the diamond fall off result to my heart tearing... I saw many guy alone buying proposal ring (huge ones @ least 1 carats).. Envy their Wife-to-be.. Too bad my HTB is not e romantic type..

So now the wedding bands are with me.. & e proposal ring is with him.. 

LOL...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I sure am!  I've read all the books and even got my good friend into them!  I agree, I wish they'd kept it authentic, and left the characters in London!  It's not SATC... it shouldn't be in NY!  I also wanted to hear Luke's British accent haha... I'm with you on the appeal of accepts (especially if the guy is cute... but sometimes the accent makes the guy more appealing haha)!  

OMG!!!!!   I LOVED Leo in the Basketball Diaries, and I cannot believe your sister saw him!!!!!  Wow, how amazing!!!!  It was the year before Romeo and Juliet came out, so he wasn't as famous, although he received a lot of critical acclaim (and rightfully so!) for his performance in Basketball Diaries!!  I would've given up a few Chanel bags for that opportunity haha! 





NanamiRyu said:


> I think I would probably see Benjamin Button because I'm a fan of F. Scott Fitzgerald.  Oh, I had a feeling you might like the shopaholic series and I guess I was right!  I think the most hilarious part of the books were the letters Becky would write to the banks or accountants.  And their responses!
> 
> But I see that they changed the story and set the movie based in NYC.  I think it would've been so much cooler if Becky and Luke would speak with British accents.  Then again, my fondness for British accents and people are too strong.
> 
> Minal...  Wanna hear something interesting?  They shot "Basketball Diaries" at my sister's HS.  So lucky sis actually got to see Leo in real life, even though that was way before he became the world star he is now.  I wish I saw him too but eh...  I went do a different HS from sis, so no such luck.


----------



## litlstrawberry

[B said:
			
		

> dinitegrity;[/B]8961219]Can I share I just got my wedding bands!!?? So excited..
> 
> But my wedding is like 2 yrs ltr... But my bf & I decided to wear it till before we wed then bring it back to polish & replate the ring..
> 
> Anyway I don allow him to wear now. Not till after he propose den are we allow to wear the wedding bands..
> 
> I know it sounds funny to you all*. But I went down to jewelry shop to choose my proposal ring with him.*. No matter which shop we enter I definitely will say 'Kindly give me your smallest diamond in your exclusive diamond range'.. Exclusive Diamond range as in, in Singapore, we have different jewelry shop, each jewelry shop has its own exclusive diamonds range which all has 100% upgrade value within 2 yr.. LOL.. Abit embarrassing to ask for smallest diamond.. But I am not diamond kind cos I am very rough & afraid if I knock onto something, the diamond fall off result to my heart tearing... I saw many guy alone buying proposal ring (huge ones @ least 1 carats).. Envy their Wife-to-be.. Too bad my HTB is not e romantic type..
> 
> So now the wedding bands are with me.. & e proposal ring is with him..
> 
> LOL...



hum.... that's interesting... but at least you will get what you really love. One of my mommy's friend's DH got her a ring w/ no diamonds one time and she got so upset that they want to go back to store to exchange...but I think maybe she realized that her DH picked up for her by himself which means something.....so she didn't exchange to a one w/ diamond at the end.  But I think at least her DH got the hint/lesson that even a small diamond or even paved diamond will do better next time. haha...

Congratulations. Can you show us the ring you picked??


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Thanks *C*, I just came back from one... ush: Anyhow keep writing! I love hearing all about those fun days. 



Expat said:


> Thank you sweetie, but rest assured they most certainly aren't .
> I only write about the ones that are
> 
> Good luck with your finals


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> Steph~ I saw the movie "Holiday" last night. So you wanting to take off from LA and experince a white Christmas had me visualizing you shivering in Surrey. Lol. Oh, we always want the opposite thing, huh? I so wish I was somewhere warmer and sunnier. But you want snow snow snow...
> 
> Then again, I of course wouldn't mind meeting someone like Jude Law as Cameron Diaz did in the movie.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas, I really love that pic of Yum Yum. It is Yum Yum, right? Not Puff Puff? Puff is slightly darker, no?


 
^^^ Hi *Justine*!  Yeah, I guess it is a situation of the grass is always greener... We're very lucky in southern CA to have warm, sunny weather year-round. But I miss the white winters that I used to experience in Boston before I moved to Los Angeles 3 1/2 years ago. I don't miss shoveling, walking or driving in slippery, snowy conditions at all (I really hurt my back the winter before I moved from all of the shoveling). 

But it just doesn't feel like *Christmas* here when everyone is wearing shorts and flip-flops. I know, I know, I shouldn't complain. I appreciate the nice weather, but I do miss the Northeast a lot too. I visited NYC last Christmas, and the city just felt so magical. All of the department store Christmas displays and lights are just so beautiful. You feel the giddy excitement of a child being there.

Thank you! That pic is of my little *Yum Yum*. He is now actually a slightly darker orange than *Puff Puff*. Puff Puff is very chubby and just bigger overall, even though she is a Holland Lop (a smaller breed of bunny). The 3 naughty bunnies are so interactive and full of personality. They really bring so much happiness and love me and to my family.


----------



## thegraceful1

Nat- nice thread! FYI: 70 degrees here today, you're welcome to visit me here in the OC, and you too Minal haha!!!


----------



## fleur-de-lis

LOL I totally get what you mean! I got a stomachache the other time eating street food in Thailand  But gosh I just have to try it 'cos it looked so delicious and authentic... 

I haven't been to India at all but I'd love to go to Goa someday! Or anywhere near the banks of the Narmada River (all thanks to Gita Mehta's expressive and sensual prose). My friend was telling me that most of the food's vegetarian but I'm hoping not since I'm such a carnivore. LOL I'm all "Give me my MEAT!" 




fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhh, well in that case, your friends better give you the hook up haha!   You need your Indian food fix for sure!!   That's great that the street food is so good there... I haven't been to India too many times, but I was too chicken to try the street food any time I was there... I think my mom tried something and uhh... not a good idea... kinda scared me away haha.


----------



## x joie

More on food!

The bf just dropped off some vanilla bean cheesecake to cheer me up with all the papers I have to write for next week. I know I should have just had a sliver but noooo...  I *had* to cut a good 1/4 of it and eat it while watching Out of Sight on TV. Gosh darn, George Clooney is so hot!! And the cheesecake was delish! 

I'm really getting a lot done today school-wise.... LOL!


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ can i come over and eat? I am in need of cheese cake? are u at this place? lol... i am sooo wanting cheese cake!! please let me eat a bit...lol~


----------



## NanamiRyu

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, I sure am! I've read all the books and even got my good friend into them! I agree, I wish they'd kept it authentic, and left the characters in London! It's not SATC... it shouldn't be in NY! I also wanted to hear Luke's British accent haha... I'm with you on the appeal of accepts *(especially if the guy is cute... but sometimes the accent makes the guy more appealing haha)!*
> 
> OMG!!!!!  I LOVED Leo in the Basketball Diaries, and I cannot believe your sister saw him!!!!! Wow, how amazing!!!! It was the year before Romeo and Juliet came out, so he wasn't as famous, although he received a lot of critical acclaim (and rightfully so!) for his performance in Basketball Diaries!! I would've given up a few Chanel bags for that opportunity haha!


 
Remember the character the guy who takes Juliet to *Portland* in "Lost" played in "Suddenly Susan?"  I'm wishing you'd know that show because you love tennis.  Lol.  Although it's got nothing related to the sport, it did star Brooke Shields and I know some friends watched it or at least knew about it just because she was married to Agassi.

Anyhoo, I remember an episode of "Suddenly Susan," when that character I mentioned was told he gets all the girls he wants mainly due to his thick accent.   And do you remember how a guy comes to US in hopes of hooking up with American girls who would love his accent in "Love Actually?"  I think it was stretched quite to the extreme, as the guy was so ugly and boring.  But YES!  I myself would also do a  at any kinds of British accents.  I mean, my fave character from "Lost" is Desmond and the only reason is because I love hearing how he talks.

Then again, I also like Sayid & Sawyer, so perhaps I like all kinds of accents, not just British.

I'm going on and on about pop culture here too long but I have to say, sis was over the top happy how she got to see Leo.  And it was all unexpected too because she didn't know he would be there.  The kids knew they were shooting the movie at the school but they just heard and cared about the other star who was ridiculously popular at that time, Mark Walhlberg.  Or I should really say Marky Mark, as he was called when he first came out showing his CK boxers.

Can you believe it, M?  Sis said everyone went bananas at the fact Marky Mark was there!  And my poor sis was the only one who was so excited Leo was standing right in front of her.  Well, it was way way before him hitting big, but she and I thought he was sooooooo cute as Luke from "Growing Pains."  

Oh my god...  I really do watch too much TV...:blink:


----------



## Nat

thegraceful1 said:


> Nat- nice thread! FYI: 70 degrees here today, you're welcome to visit me here in the OC, and you too Minal haha!!!


 
Aw N, that's so sweet of you to invite me I have 3 places to visit now, fabulous!


----------



## NY_fashionista

Beautylicious said:


> Aw N, that's so sweet of you to invite me I have 3 places to visit now, fabulous!


And you're always welcome here in NYC, if that's not already on your list.


----------



## Nat

NY_fashionista said:


> And you're always welcome here in NYC, if that's not already on your list.


 
Aw thanks! I would love to come and visit you in NYC one day - during Summer of course, LOL! Have to win the lottery first though, because NYC = shopping heaven


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohh no haha... that's how they suck you in!   My cousins in India kept going on and on about how I needed to try this potato/pomegranate (I was like huh - together?!) pressed sandwich, but I had visions of myself throwing up haha, so I passed. :-p  

Ohhh, you should definitely go to Goa!   I think I went ten years too early to fully appreciate it haha.  My friend who lives in India says there are a ton of clubs there... when I went, I was 13 haha, so clearly I didn't care about that. :-p  I remember it was absolutely beautiful though... we stayed in a hotel that was right on the ocean, with pretty villas... ahh, I can see it now!  

Haha, I'm sure you can find meat there!!   Lots of Indians eat meat... but  I think you'd have a hell of a time finding any in Gujarat (where my relatives are)... the residents of the state would probably kick your carnivorous a$$ back to the states haha (j/k)! 







fleur-de-lis said:


> LOL I totally get what you mean! I got a stomachache the other time eating street food in Thailand  But gosh I just have to try it 'cos it looked so delicious and authentic...
> 
> I haven't been to India at all but I'd love to go to Goa someday! Or anywhere near the banks of the Narmada River (all thanks to Gita Mehta's expressive and sensual prose). My friend was telling me that most of the food's vegetarian but I'm hoping not since I'm such a carnivore. LOL I'm all "Give me my MEAT!"


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks N!   I think I'm gonna buy my plane ticket tomorrow haha ... gotta escape the 20-30 degree weather! 




thegraceful1 said:


> Nat- nice thread! FYI: 70 degrees here today, you're welcome to visit me here in the OC, and you too Minal haha!!!


----------



## highroller

Today, a young woman came in to ship a Chanel bag. She only had it in the dustbag so I automatically knew what kind of bag it was based on the shape. It was a jumbo. I was like "is that the jumbo?" she was like "yes! how did you know?" I was like "I bought one yesterday with silver hw" she was like "you bought it from around here?" I was like "yes on 57th and Madison" she was like "did you get it for a good price?" I was like "It was $2650+tax" she was like "ohh ok"

:s Was homegirl trying to imply that I couldn't afford a real one?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, you're so funny!!  OMG, I LOVE Love Actually!!   I've literally seen that movie five times!  Hell, I might watch it again tomorrow (in between my attempt at studying for a final, of course)!  Those guys were so hilarious... of course, the chances of a dweeb like that scoring with not one, not two, but THREE hot chicks is less than zero!   Do you remember the couple that met in the most... unconventional way?!  Every time they would film their "film" scenes, I would die laughing!!  Of course, I was realllly distracted by the hotness that is Rodrigo Santoro... Carl needed a hell of a lot more screen time!!  What was the director thinking?!  Must have been a guy! 

Haha, Desmond is amazing... I teared up when he was reunited with Penny (although, my tearing up is nothing out of the ordinary... I could cry at a touching commercial)!  I love Sawyer too, but I gotta say... Kate and Jake all the way!!  I'm so excited for Lost to come back it's bordering on pathetically sad! :-p

Ahh, are you serious?  I don't care if Marky Mark (haha) was in his boxers dancing around... I would've made a beeline straight for Leo!!   I'm sure I would have been the crazy girl security would've told "Excuse me, Miss, your shrieking is so loud that my earplugs are totally useless!"  He was adorable as Luke on Growing Pains, and your sister is a wise woman (you too)!! 




NanamiRyu said:


> Remember the character the guy who takes Juliet to *Portland* in "Lost" played in "Suddenly Susan?"  I'm wishing you'd know that show because you love tennis.  Lol.  Although it's got nothing related to the sport, it did star Brooke Shields and I know some friends watched it or at least knew about it just because she was married to Agassi.
> 
> Anyhoo, I remember an episode of "Suddenly Susan," when that character I mentioned was told he gets all the girls he wants mainly due to his thick accent.   And do you remember how a guy comes to US in hopes of hooking up with American girls who would love his accent in "Love Actually?"  I think it was stretched quite to the extreme, as the guy was so ugly and boring.  But YES!  I myself would also do a  at any kinds of British accents.  I mean, my fave character from "Lost" is Desmond and the only reason is because I love hearing how he talks.
> 
> Then again, I also like Sayid & Sawyer, so perhaps I like all kinds of accents, not just British.
> 
> I'm going on and on about pop culture here too long but I have to say, sis was over the top happy how she got to see Leo.  And it was all unexpected too because she didn't know he would be there.  The kids knew they were shooting the movie at the school but they just heard and cared about the other star who was ridiculously popular at that time, Mark Walhlberg.  Or I should really say Marky Mark, as he was called when he first came out showing his CK boxers.
> 
> Can you believe it, M?  Sis said everyone went bananas at the fact Marky Mark was there!  And my poor sis was the only one who was so excited Leo was standing right in front of her.  Well, it was way way before him hitting big, but she and I thought he was sooooooo cute as Luke from "Growing Pains."
> 
> Oh my god...  I really do watch too much TV...:blink:


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Hey *Minal*! Potato/pomegranate?! Sounds really exotic but pardon me, I'm envisioning myself barfing too  I get sucked in a lot especially if they smell yummy (I try to tell myself looks don't matter - it's the content that counts - 'cos I'm such a glutton, LOL) but what I do is buy a portion first - if it's really good I'll go for seconds LOL. For example when I was first introduced to lassi I had many reservations 'cos it smells kinda nice but the content is weird-ish - yoghurt and spice - but it ended up quite alright. :shame:

Oooh your description of Goa is inflaming my wanderlust! Hotels and seaside places... Me likey very much  (Note to self: get my fat a** to Goa! LOL)

Yeah I was afraid I'd offend people if I ever went around and ask where the nearest non-vegetarian stall is  And worst of all, find none! I'll be suffering some sort of withdrawal symptoms without meat after some time ush: Loitering a little too close near the cowshed (totally blasphemous, I know! )


----------



## the_lvlady

Hi everyone! May I join in? 

I just saw this thread as I was sooo busy packing up yesterday. I just arrived here in LA for a 1 (or 2) month vacation!  I'm spending the holidays here with the rest of my family. It's been so looong since all my siblings and I have been together for Christmas, and this year should be so much fun!


----------



## NanamiRyu

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Hi *Justine*!  Yeah, I guess it is a situation of the grass is always greener... We're very lucky in southern CA to have warm, sunny weather year-round. But I miss the white winters that I used to experience in Boston before I moved to Los Angeles 3 1/2 years ago. I don't miss shoveling, walking or driving in slippery, snowy conditions at all (I really hurt my back the winter before I moved from all of the shoveling).
> 
> But it just doesn't feel like *Christmas* here when everyone is wearing shorts and flip-flops. I know, I know, I shouldn't complain. I appreciate the nice weather, but I do miss the Northeast a lot too. I visited NYC last Christmas, and the city just felt so magical. All of the department store Christmas displays and lights are just so beautiful. You feel the giddy excitement of a child being there.
> 
> Thank you! That pic is of my little *Yum Yum*. He is now actually a slightly darker orange than *Puff Puff*. Puff Puff is very chubby and just bigger overall, even though she is a Holland Lop (a smaller breed of bunny). The 3 naughty bunnies are so interactive and full of personality. They really bring so much happiness and love me and to my family.


 
Oh, I now see why you wish for a white Christmas soon.  I didn't realize you were a Boston girl.  Wait.  I think you might have mentioned it somewhere before now I think about it.  Yeeks...  My memory isn't how it used to be these days!

I do agree NYC does Christmas decos the best.  The first time I went to Paris was on Christmas day several years ago and I was doing a  at the horrible looking Christmas tree in front of Notre Dame.  It is soooo sad looking compared to what I was used to seeing in NY and I couldn't believe they'd do such thing for such a popular tourist attraction spot.  And the funny thing is, I went back for Christmas there few times after that and they have the same exact tree every time!

I posted the pic in travel forum before but this was the cutest looking Christmas display I ever saw in Paris...






Can you guess what the shop sells, Steph?  Yup~  It's an umbrella shop!  I think they actually hand make umbrellas there because I saw them sewing things around whenever I passed by it.

http://javascript<b></b>:void(0);


----------



## NanamiRyu

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, you're so funny!! OMG, I LOVE Love Actually!!  I've literally seen that movie five times! Hell, I might watch it again tomorrow (in between my attempt at studying for a final, of course)! Those guys were so hilarious... of course, the chances of a dweeb like that scoring with not one, not two, but THREE hot chicks is less than zero!  Do you remember the couple that met in the most... unconventional way?! Every time they would film their "film" scenes, I would die laughing!! Of course, I was realllly distracted by the hotness that is Rodrigo Santoro... Carl needed a hell of a lot more screen time!! What was the director thinking?! Must have been a guy!
> 
> Haha, Desmond is amazing... I teared up when he was reunited with Penny (although, my tearing up is nothing out of the ordinary... I could cry at a touching commercial)! I love Sawyer too, but I gotta say... Kate and Jake all the way!! I'm so excited for Lost to come back it's bordering on pathetically sad! :-p
> 
> Ahh, are you serious? I don't care if Marky Mark (haha) was in his boxers dancing around... I would've made a beeline straight for Leo!!  I'm sure I would have been the crazy girl security would've told "Excuse me, Miss, your shrieking is so loud that my earplugs are totally useless!" He was adorable as Luke on Growing Pains, and your sister is a wise woman (you too)!!


 
Hey, anything with Hugh Grant, I tend to love.  Lol.  So I gotta love "Love Actually."  It's such an odd movie when you think about it but it sure is entertaining.  I think I must have seen it about five times as well.  

And OMG, Minal...  You and I have too many things in common because I also think Rodrigo is soooo HOT!  How can the girl (I always forget her name.  I just keep remembering her as Frasier's last girlfriend, lol.) not fall in love with someone who is that handsome?  

But at least Rodrigo's screen time wasn't that short compared to his short lived life on "Lost."  I'm more mad at producers of "Lost" to have him play a dumb role like Paulo for few episodes and kill him off like that.  Why in the world did they suddenly put him in if they weren't going to feature him as one of the regulars?  He would've been my number 2 fave if they gave him a nicer charcater to play.  (Desmond would always be my number 1 all due to his Scottish accent.)

That very unconventional couple was indeed hilarious!  I of course did WTH at their first scene but they are so funny.  I heard that they actually edited their part when they showed the movie in Korea.  Even though nothing "naughty" is actually shown, the distributors in Korea thought the situation was not family friendly or something and edited out all their scenes, in order to make the film PG 13. 

I find it fascinating how the most talked about part of the movie in Korea was the story of the guy who secretly likes Kiera Knightly.  You know the scene he goes to see her and "talks" to her without speaking?  That was very much parodied all over in all kinds of media, including commercials.  I, in other hand, didn't care anything about it other than how pretty Kiera is.

I liked other stories much better, such as the prime minister's love interest.  Lol.  Not just because it was played by Grant, but because the whole thing was done with a bit of twisted humor, such as having American president hitting on the girl.  From how the character was set, it was obvious she is considered overweight.  And to have none other than American president (who btw, was obviously an womanizer) harassing poor girl felt like a satire.  I mean, we did have a history of having a certain president with notorious scandals after all.  The actress who played the role of the assistant was too pretty IMO but eh...  I guess they couldn't really have Hugh Grant being attracted to a truly ugly or so so looking girl.

And my most fave part of the movie is when the little girl Liam's step son likes sings on the stage.  What a performance!  I could totally see how that boy fell in love with her.


----------



## Nat

the_lvlady said:


> Hi everyone! May I join in?
> 
> I just saw this thread as I was sooo busy packing up yesterday. I just arrived here in LA for a 1 (or 2) month vacation!  I'm spending the holidays here with the rest of my family. It's been so looong since all my siblings and I have been together for Christmas, and this year should be so much fun!


 
Of course you may Oh, lucky you! Have lots of fun in LA with your family! 
And with shopping in LA of course


----------



## Nat

highroller said:


> Today, a young woman came in to ship a Chanel bag. She only had it in the dustbag so I automatically knew what kind of bag it was based on the shape. It was a jumbo. I was like "is that the jumbo?" she was like "yes! how did you know?" I was like "I bought one yesterday with silver hw" she was like "you bought it from around here?" I was like "yes on 57th and Madison" she was like "did you get it for a good price?" I was like "It was $2650+tax" she was like "ohh ok"
> 
> :s Was homegirl trying to imply that I couldn't afford a real one?


 
Not sure what she was trying to imply, but don't let it bother you. Just enjoy your new Jumbo 

But what do you mean by "came in to ship a Chanel bag"? Came in where?


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ Nat, I think she means she works in a courrier  service company such as Fed Ex?  

Anyhoo...  I too wouldn't think much about it.  I actually think that girl is odd for asking if you got your jumbo for good price.  What good price?  It's supposed to be the same in all US shops.  And why is it strange to buy it from "around here?"  NYC has 3 boutiques, 2 department stores and 1 authorized shop selling Chanel bags.


----------



## littlefish

Hello everyone! it's a good thread! seems like everyone is having fun here hahahha


----------



## louis fanatic

morning to anyone that's awake at this time. i'm trying to stay awake for work


----------



## francyFG

Good morning!!! It's almost lunch time here... And it is still raining...


----------



## NY_fashionista

Beautylicious said:


> Aw thanks! I would love to come and visit you in NYC one day - during Summer of course, LOL! Have to win the lottery first though, because NYC = shopping heaven


Yeah, NYC can be pretty cold in the winter. And the funny thing is, some people think this is the shopping capital of the world, but I do most of my shopping in Europe. Clothes in the U.K. (I love Marks and Spencer), accessories at the Italian outlets or Chanel anywhere (cheaper in Europe than buying in the U.S., even better now that the exchange rate improved). And of course we get a VAT refund, too. I hardly ever make major purchases here, unless it's a bag that is so hot, I'm afraid I won't find it when I get back to Europe.

Anyway, I'm a Europhile. I've lived in NYC my whole life and could never give it up entirely but sometimes I think everything is better on your side of the pond.


----------



## burberryprncess

Hello!  I managed to get hold of a laptop and now I'm typing away......

It's not too bad here in Seattle......specifically Redmond. 37 F, mostly cloudly, which is usual.  Tomorrow it's going to rain yet again and weather is forecast at 29 F.....so it's not that cold.  I have to do laundry daily since I only packed enough for 2 days.  ush:  DH blew up when he found out.......boy, what a temper!  Well, I haven't done any shopping yet......just eating, drinking and more eating.  I managed to convinced (actually forced since he hates shopping) my cousin to drive me to Nordie in Seattle to check out the Chanel sale and inquire about the whereabout of my red medium caviar flap.  No one seems to know anything about medium size.    I bet it's going to be extremely limited.


----------



## thegraceful1

the_lvlady said:


> Hi everyone! May I join in?
> 
> I just saw this thread as I was sooo busy packing up yesterday. I just arrived here in LA for a 1 (or 2) month vacation!  I'm spending the holidays here with the rest of my family. It's been so looong since all my siblings and I have been together for Christmas, and this year should be so much fun!


Welcome to L.A.!!, hope you'll enjoy visiting, have fun


----------



## thegraceful1

burberryprncess said:


> Hello! I managed to get hold of a laptop and now I'm typing away......
> 
> It's not too bad here in Seattle......specifically Redmond. 37 F, mostly cloudly, which is usual. Tomorrow it's going to rain yet again and weather is forecast at 29 F.....so it's not that cold. I have to do laundry daily since I only packed enough for 2 days. ush: DH blew up when he found out.......boy, what a temper! Well, I haven't done any shopping yet......just eating, drinking and more eating. I managed to convinced (actually forced since he hates shopping) my cousin to drive me to Nordie in Seattle to check out the Chanel sale and inquire about the whereabout of my red medium caviar flap. No one seems to know anything about medium size.  I bet it's going to be extremely limited.


 
Sophie-G/L with all the rain, I was there in March for a week and it rain everyday, but at least you'll have a beautiful white Christmas as for me ...I will be here until after Christmas (no white xmas)  and then go Texas to take my daughter back to college


----------



## highroller

NanamiRyu said:


> ^ Nat, I think she means she works in a courrier  service company such as Fed Ex?
> 
> Anyhoo...  I too wouldn't think much about it.  I actually think that girl is odd for asking if you got your jumbo for good price.  What good price?  It's supposed to be the same in all US shops.  And why is it strange to buy it from "around here?"  NYC has 3 boutiques, 2 department stores and 1 authorized shop selling Chanel bags.



 Exactly! And, we were minutes away from all the fifth avenue shops so when she asked if I got it from around here, I was just thinking ok, where else? Canal Street? ush: And yes I work for FedEx ! Nonetheless I am enjoying my bag and I'm already planning for my 2nd 

This forum is so informative. I love it.


----------



## burberryprncess

thegraceful1 said:


> Sophie-G/L with all the rain, I was there in March for a week and it rain everyday, but at least you'll have a beautiful white Christmas as for me ...I will be here until after Christmas (no white xmas)  and then go Texas to take my daughter back to college




That's what I'm afraid of, the rain for my entire stay.  The white Christmas would be fascinating in Canada.  WOW you have a college age daughter?  That's fantastic!  I can't wait for my kids to go off to college so DH and I can be home alone at last.


----------



## thegraceful1

burberryprncess said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, the rain for my entire stay. The white Christmas would be fascinating in Canada. WOW you have a college age daughter? *That's fantastic! I can't wait for my kids to go off to college so DH and I can be home alone at last*.


 Haha!! not so fast, I have only one that is 22 , but I have 3 more under 11 years old so I'm still wating to be alone w/ DH


----------



## burberryprncess

thegraceful1 said:


> Haha!! not so fast, I have only one that is 22 , but I have 3 more under 11 years old so I'm still wating to be alone w/ DH




^wow 4!  I can barely handle 2, ages 11 and 9.  I have a long way to go.


Ok, I'm outta here now.  DH keeps reminding me to think vacation and not Chanel red, lol.


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^LOL at Sophie and her medium Red hunt.  Don't give up Sophie, they may be hard to find but I'm sure they're out there.  They introduced very few mediums in red in 2007, and then they were only in lambskin.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's supposed to rain here in So. Cal. this weekend, and I'm tired of waiting.  I can see the rain clouds but I want to see the rain already, then I won't feel so guilty for sitting around here and not doing much.


----------



## the_lvlady

*thegraceful1* Thanks for the warm welcome! I always enjoy LA, I wast just here last May!  I miss my family so much so I try and visit as often as I can!

*Burberryprincess* I hope you find your medium red. I'm anxiously waiting for my red jumbo too! I hope to get it by tuesday.


----------



## pond23

*Justine:* That photo of the umbrella shop is the cutest Christmas display I've ever seen! The Christmas displays here in LA are really boring and uninspired, so you don't fully experience the whole holiday atmosphere and Christmas spirit. Right now, the weather is terrible in the Northeast, so I guess I'm glad I'm not there. In my dream world, I would be bicoastal, spending half the year in Boston & NYC and the other half in LA. 

*the_lvlady:* Welcome to LA! Unfortunately, the weather has taken a turn for the worse here. A cold front from Alaska is going to bring wet weather and cooler temperatures for at least a couple of days. Hopefully, the sunny and warm weather will be back soon so that you can really enjoy your time here!


----------



## the_lvlady

*Stephanie*, thank you! I'm actually enjoying the cold weather, I'm getting too much heat and sun in Manila! 

Went to Rodeo Drive today and looked around in LV and Chanel. Chanel had the turquoise reissue, it's stunning!  I opted to hold out though...I didn't want to be broke on my 1st day of vacation! LOL


----------



## Nat

Smoothoprter said:


> It's supposed to rain here in So. Cal. this weekend, and I'm tired of waiting. I can see the rain clouds but I want to see the rain already, then I won't feel so guilty for sitting around here and not doing much.


 
Mon, I would do a rain dance if I were you...


----------



## fufu

Hi hi ladies,

Xmas is coming, 2009 is around the corner, more happy moments are awaiting for us.

I am waiting for the red to come to SG!! I hope it does.


----------



## Nat

NY_fashionista said:


> Yeah, NYC can be pretty cold in the winter. And the funny thing is, some people think this is the shopping capital of the world, but I do most of my shopping in Europe. Clothes in the U.K. (I love Marks and Spencer), accessories at the Italian outlets or Chanel anywhere (cheaper in Europe than buying in the U.S., even better now that the exchange rate improved). And of course we get a VAT refund, too. I hardly ever make major purchases here, unless it's a bag that is so hot, I'm afraid I won't find it when I get back to Europe.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a Europhile. I've lived in NYC my whole life and could never give it up entirely but sometimes I think everything is better on your side of the pond.


 
Interesting. I love Marks and Spencer too and Harrods, of course. I love to shop in the UK, hopefully will go there again next summer.


----------



## Nat

fufu said:


> Hi hi ladies,
> 
> Xmas is coming, 2009 is around the corner, more happy moments are awaiting for us.
> 
> I am waiting for the red to come to SG!! I hope it does.


 
As far as I know the red caviar Jumbo came out in the US only. But hey, stranger things have happened, you never know!


----------



## IceEarl

Hi hi everybody .... I am having a bad migraine now ... but thought I should say hello to all my dear friends here... it's already at 13th page ... what a great idea to have a chat thread! thanks mods.
.... and I have to say I love Macdonalds too... said to say at my age I shouldn't be doing this, apart from having french fries with A LOT OF ketchup.... I dip the fries in the Sundae too... yumyum...

and yes... love indian food... roti and tandori chicken are my fav!
now... I am really missing food from my hometown... Laksa and mee siam... if you know what thay are  ... will only get to eat them when I visit home next month for Chiense new year ..

aiya.... pain in the head...


----------



## alfiebach

IceEarl said:


> Hi hi everybody .... I am having a bad migraine now ... but thought I should say hello to all my dear friends here... it's already at 13th page ... what a great idea to have a chat thread! thanks mods.
> .... and I have to say I love Macdonalds too... said to say at my age I shouldn't be doing this, apart from having french fries with A LOT OF ketchup.... I dip the fries in the Sundae too... yumyum...
> 
> and yes... love indian food... roti and tandori chicken are my fav!
> now... I am really missing food from my hometown... Laksa and mee siam... if you know what thay are  ... will only get to eat them when I visit home next month for Chiense new year ..
> 
> aiya.... pain in the head...


I had a migraine yesterday...I feel your pain.....But fries in sundae, i'm not sure lol....LV are on their 13th page..This is such a great idea. Hope you better soon


----------



## littlefish

Hi *Alfie ,* you are here too ! 

*IceEarl*, talked about the food, so can i guess you're from Malaysia or Singapore? i love Wendy's and Carls' juniors!I love coke  but tried to cut it down , as too much sugar will make me aged....LOL!

*Nat, *since you told, now only i know the jumbo red is only available in US!!! no wonder my SA has no idea what  i talked about.....


----------



## alfiebach

littlefish said:


> Hi *Alfie ,* you are here too !
> 
> *IceEarl*, talked about the food, so can i guess you're from Malaysia or Singapore? i love Wendy's and Carls' juniors!I love coke but tried to cut it down , as too much sugar will make me aged....LOL!
> 
> *Nat, *since you told, now only i know the jumbo red is only available in US!!! no wonder my SA has no idea what i talked about.....


 Hi LILLEFISH, he he i get everywhere......great idea...hope your okx


----------



## IceEarl

*alfiebach*... thanks I am back at work today....migrain is a once a month event  I just have to deal with it for the time being .

*littlefish,* I am a Singaporean but have worked in KL Malaysia for a few year, and now it's my 6th year in Hong Kong... i used to love Wendy's a lot untill they moved out from Spore...


----------



## lovesbmw

Hi everyone, it"s suppose to rain all week in tennessee, i just got the salt from last week snow off my car, oh well we need the rain, i got the jumbo in black, it was so huge on me, i returned it,i"m trying to be good for awhile,christmas is just around the corner,have a safe week,lovesbmw


----------



## alfiebach

IceEarl said:


> *alfiebach*... thanks I am back at work today....migrain is a once a month event  I just have to deal with it for the time being .
> 
> *littlefish,* I am a Singaporean but have worked in KL Malaysia for a few year, and now it's my 6th year in Hong Kong... i used to love Wendy's a lot untill they moved out from Spore...


 Glad your ok.I know mine was nerves, over drivingush:. But all ok now.Its a pain once a month, but at least you know whats going on


----------



## alfiebach

lovesbmw said:


> Hi everyone, it"s suppose to rain all week in tennessee, i just got the salt from last week snow off my car, oh well we need the rain, i got the jumbo in black, it was so huge on me, i returned it,i"m trying to be good for awhile,christmas is just around the corner,have a safe week,lovesbmw


 You had snow in Tennessee, wow...i thought the south was hot..it is south????. I have a xl jumbo....its a great size for me, but you tend to put to much it ush:. W hich is not good he he have a nice day


----------



## burberryprncess

Good morning from Seattle!  

Well, it's 25 F here in Seattle and no rain.  Bummer!!  That means I left my weekend home in Big Bear, which btw, has 'snow' for dry Seattle.  AHHHHH!!  

Here's a picture of my Big Bear house with snow, taken by my security camera.  I'm so jealous I'm not there.  

I was dreaming of a White Christmas.


----------



## pond23

the_lvlady said:


> *Stephanie*, thank you! I'm actually enjoying the cold weather, I'm getting too much heat and sun in Manila!
> 
> Went to Rodeo Drive today and looked around in LV and Chanel. Chanel had the turquoise reissue, it's stunning!  I opted to hold out though...I didn't want to be broke on my 1st day of vacation! LOL


 
*the_lvlady*: Happy to hear that you are having fun here in not-so-sunny LA! The turquoise reissue is a beautiful color! I wish they would make this color in caviar classic flaps. That would be a stunner!
Rodeo Drive is one of my favorite places in LA to go to! Where else are you planning to visit?


----------



## Nat

I've been away for the past few days, but I'm back now! Did anyone miss me?  No?  Yes?  






































Better be careful how you answer


----------



## NanamiRyu

Of course we missed ya, Nathalie. I was starting to wonder if you really went to Soph's for some time in the sun. Lol. Welcome back!


----------



## Nat

Haha, I had such a lovely time at Sophie's house, LOL  Thanks for the welcome back, I missed you too


----------



## the_lvlady

Hiya *Nat*! 

*pond23 (Stephanie)* ~ Maybe San Diego this weekend to visit my aunt. And I hope to visit Vegas again too!


----------



## pond23

*Nat*: Very happy to see you back sweetie! 

*the_lvlady*: Ooh, definitely try to visit Vegas! I'm hoping to go there soon! I can't believe that it snowed more than 3 inches there yesterday. I have relatives who live there, and they thought they would never see snow in that city. Hope you're having a great time on your trip!


----------



## IceEarl

Hi everybody, good morning from Hong Kong, I have been having a bad throat since Monday and the medicine from the doctor doesn't seem to work at all ..  ... it's company christmas outing and BBQ day today, and I have called in sick ... so am here having breakfast and reading tpf now... hope I will feel better tonight for the Christmas party


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Of course we missed you *Nat*! 

*IceEarl*, take care and get well soon! I've been having a bad flu too for weeks now (it just wouldn't go away!! ) so I totally understand what you mean. I'm gonna be flying off to Singapore tomorrow for Christmas and New Year so I hope a change of environment would help. Take lots of Vit C, I guess.


----------



## fufu

Nat: Welcome back 

fleur-de-lis: Welcome to Singapore soon ^^


----------



## the_lvlady

I  Singapore! I was there last year, had tons of fun shopping! LOL


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks .... Enjoy Spore!! I will be visiting home in Singapore during Chinese New year next month ... miss my mum's cooking and all the local food !!




fleur-de-lis said:


> Of course we missed you *Nat*!
> 
> *IceEarl*, take care and get well soon! I've been having a bad flu too for weeks now (it just wouldn't go away!! ) so I totally understand what you mean. I'm gonna be flying off to Singapore tomorrow for Christmas and New Year so I hope a change of environment would help. Take lots of Vit C, I guess.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

*fufu*, thanks! I can't wait to gobble up all the good food. Oops! :shame:

*the_lvlady*: How's it going in LA?  I love the weather there - so fine!

*IceEarl*: Aww that's fantastic! I'll be back in SF by Chinese New Year 'cos of SCHOOL


----------



## the_lvlady

*fleur* ~ It was very cold the past 2 days because it's been raining! Hopefully it won't rain today, we're driving down to San Diego to visit some relatives. Wow you're going to Singapore?! Have fun shopping! 

*IceEarl*~ I hope you're all better now!


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> Good morning from Seattle!
> 
> Well, it's 25 F here in Seattle and no rain. Bummer!! That means I left my weekend home in Big Bear, which btw, has 'snow' for dry Seattle. AHHHHH!!
> 
> Here's a picture of my Big Bear house with snow, taken by my security camera. I'm so jealous I'm not there.
> 
> I was dreaming of a White Christmas.


 
Sophie, sorry you traveled all the way to Seattle for rain when your house in BB is surrounded by snow.


----------



## NY_fashionista

Welcome back, Nat - you were missed!

IceEarl, I hope you feel better. I have a nasty cold myself and we're having a big snowstorm here in NYC, but I knew it was coming (both the snow _and_ the cold) and stocked up on lots of soup and cold medicine... I think I'm just going to hibernate until Spring.


----------



## cuteangel7777

i thought i lost this tread.. i was looking over the usual thread place. and didnt realized this is a sticky now.... lol iwill be back now


----------



## alfiebach

cuteangel7777 said:


> i thought i lost this tread.. i was looking over the usual thread place. and didnt realized this is a sticky now.... lol iwill be back now


 hi cutey me to, i wondered were it had gone...good job its a sticky.....ush:


----------



## scarletambience

I must be strange - I can't seem to appreciate the Chanel Classic flaps or Reissues - that whole style does not do anything for me *ducks* Granted I do have a Jumbo XL [vintage], but I keep being drawn to the likes of the Cambon ligne like the Reporter/Bowlers and I love the Bubble Quilt bowlers and the Reissue camera bags and totes too. I have the Cerf/Executive - the only "conventional" bag I love. 

Maybe those bags will grow on me..oh I don't know.


----------



## petlouie

scarletambience said:


> I must be strange - I can't seem to appreciate the Chanel Classic flaps or Reissues - that whole style does not do anything for me *ducks* Granted I do have a Jumbo XL [vintage], but I keep being drawn to the likes of the Cambon ligne like the Reporter/Bowlers and I love the Bubble Quilt bowlers and the Reissue camera bags and totes too. I have the Cerf/Executive - the only "conventional" bag I love.
> 
> Maybe those bags will grow on me..oh I don't know.


scarletambience, I have a couple of the classic flaps but I don't use it that much either...its doesn't go very well when I have my 8 1/2 months old baby girl.


----------



## Nat

IceEarl said:


> Hi everybody, good morning from Hong Kong, I have been having a bad throat since Monday and the medicine from the doctor doesn't seem to work at all ..  ... it's company christmas outing and BBQ day today, and I have called in sick ... so am here having breakfast and reading tpf now... hope I will feel better tonight for the Christmas party


 
Aw, so sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon! Did you make it to the Christmas party?


----------



## Nat

scarletambience said:


> I must be strange - I can't seem to appreciate the Chanel Classic flaps or Reissues - that whole style does not do anything for me *ducks* Granted I do have a Jumbo XL [vintage], but I keep being drawn to the likes of the Cambon ligne like the Reporter/Bowlers and I love the Bubble Quilt bowlers and the Reissue camera bags and totes too. I have the Cerf/Executive - the only "conventional" bag I love.
> 
> Maybe those bags will grow on me..oh I don't know.


 
Hey, don't worry, different people have differente tastes, right?

I wasn't into the reissues myself at all. Till this month that is, it's one of my favorite bags now. I used to like very rigid bags at first, then I suddenly seemed to prefer super slouchy bags and now I'm somewhere in between. Oh well, let's wait and see what I'll prefer next year, haha!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Soo... is anyone else in the middle of a full blown blizzard?!   It's atrocious here!  I ended up leaving the house for, of all things, a hair appt. haha.  I would've canceled if not for the fact that I have to wear that silly (and enormous!! ) graduation cap tomorrow, and curly hair doesn't work well with it (and my hair straightening skills are non-existent).   Anywhere on the west coast is looking really good now haha. 

Aww, I hope some R&R helps, *S*... being sick is awful!


----------



## NY_fashionista

fieryfashionist said:


> Soo... is anyone else in the middle of a full blown blizzard?!  It's atrocious here!


Hey Minal!

It snowed here in the city most of the day and switched to hail a little while ago. A friend just tried to get me to come uptown tonight and I refused - I have a cold and am not leaving my building until I absolutely _have_ to!

I had no idea your hair was curly; if I remember correctly, when I met you it was long and naturally straight-looking.


----------



## alfiebach

scarletambience said:


> I must be strange - I can't seem to appreciate the Chanel Classic flaps or Reissues - that whole style does not do anything for me *ducks* Granted I do have a Jumbo XL [vintage], but I keep being drawn to the likes of the Cambon ligne like the Reporter/Bowlers and I love the Bubble Quilt bowlers and the Reissue camera bags and totes too. I have the Cerf/Executive - the only "conventional" bag I love.
> 
> Maybe those bags will grow on me..oh I don't know.


 I think its good we dont all like the same...i only liked rigid type bags, and i have a vintage xl jumbo also.....But i'm being drawn to bubble quilts, and slouchy patent bags......i never liked grey, anything...after seeing the grey flaps i'm, hold i like these bags...So you can stop ducking lol.


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> scarletambience, I have a couple of the classic flaps but I don't use it that much either...its doesn't go very well when I have my 8 1/2 months old baby girl.


 I can imagine, you cant get much baby stuff in that....i seemed  take the kitchen sink when DD was small..just in case....not sure in case of what though


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> I can imagine, you cant get much baby stuff in that....i seemed take the kitchen sink when DD was small..just in case....not sure in case of what though


I know what you mean, lately when we go out, I've been putting my purse in her stroller basket...she doesn't like to sit in the stroller too long so I have to carry her around after awhile and I can't carry my purse and her at the same time...(she's like 23 lbs)...ush:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey Deb!  Ohhh wow, hail?!   I just checked, and it stopped snowing here finally (yay)!  Hopefully it won't be too difficult to dig my car out tomorrow!   Aww, being sick sucks... I hope you feel better soon!   I wouldn't venture out either (especially not with hail haha). 

Yes, my hair is very naturally curly!   The day we met each other, it was neither here nor there haha.  That's cuz I didn't wash it (slept on it!), and I'd gotten in around 4am the night before... I literally grabbed food with my friend, threw clothes on, and met up with you for the MA exhibit!   

Here is what my hair looks like everyday (I'm on the left of the screen):





Straight is like this (which I rarely do... don't have the patience or skill haha):












NY_fashionista said:


> Hey Minal!
> 
> It snowed here in the city most of the day and switched to hail a little while ago. A friend just tried to get me to come uptown tonight and I refused - I have a cold and am not leaving my building until I absolutely _have_ to!
> 
> I had no idea your hair was curly; if I remember correctly, when I met you it was long and naturally straight-looking.


----------



## Nat

NY_fashionista said:


> Welcome back, Nat - you were missed!
> 
> IceEarl, I hope you feel better. I have a nasty cold myself and we're having a big snowstorm here in NYC, but I knew it was coming (both the snow _and_ the cold) and stocked up on lots of soup and cold medicine... I think I'm just going to hibernate until Spring.


 
Aw, take good care of yourself Hope you feel better soon!

So do you think it's gonna be a white Christmas in NY?


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> I know what you mean, lately when we go out, I've been putting my purse in her stroller basket...she doesn't like to sit in the stroller too long so I have to carry her around after awhile and I can't carry my purse and her at the same time...(she's like 23 lbs)...ush:


 LOL, you need something like messenger...... 23 lbs does not sound much, but it is when its one person.....my right hip  is still sticking out more than the left,after perching her on it, and i still seem to rock when standing . she is 17 now lol.


----------



## alfiebach

lovley photo, why is that you have curly, but you straighten it, and mine is poker straight, but i would love curls.....you have lovely hair.....good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> LOL, you need something like messenger...... 23 lbs does not sound much, but it is when its one person.....my right hip is still sticking out more than the left,after perching her on it, and i still seem to rock when standing . she is 17 now lol.


 I saw your daughter's picture on Steffe's thread...she's beautiful.  Is she home yet?  I'd post a picture of my baby her but I'm not sure if its ok to do.


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> I saw your daughter's picture on Steffe's thread...she's beautiful. Is she home yet? I'd post a picture of my baby her but I'm not sure if its ok to do.


 
Hey Angie, I would love to see a picture of your baby girl


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> Hey Angie, I would love to see a picture of your baby girl


Here is my little baby girl


----------



## Nat

Ahhhhh, thanks for posting - she looks sooo cute! But your pic is a bit small, I can't enlarge it


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> Ahhhhh, thanks for posting - she looks sooo cute! But your pic is a bit small, I can't enlarge it


Thanks Nat. Let me see if this one is better.


----------



## petlouie

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=20852874&albumID=439591&imageID=48870657


----------



## Nat

Ang, if you're having trouble with posting pictures, here are some helpful threads on how to post them:

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

It's past midnight here, I'm off to bed  Will definitely check back in the morning. Good night from me!


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> Ang, if you're having trouble with posting pictures, here are some helpful threads on how to post them:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html
> 
> It's past midnight here, I'm off to bed  Will definitely check back in the morning. Good night from me!


 Nat, thanks for the threads.  I hope you can see the one I just posted.  I forgot to change my myspace profile to public so you can open it.  Good night...sweet dreams.


----------



## petlouie

petlouie said:


> Nat, thanks for the threads. I hope you can see the one I just posted. I forgot to change my myspace profile to public so you can open it. Good night...sweet dreams.


Hope this is better


----------



## IceEarl

Hi petlouie, your baby girl is super cute!! must be an angel!

And ladies, thanks so much for your sweet concern, I am not any better, still having that awefull sore throat and blocked nose, I hope I'll get better on Monday cause there will be more Christmas lunches and dinners, and I don't want to miss my favorite turkey....

Nat.. I did make it to the company christmas party but left pretty early ... well at least I was there 

Minal, we never have snow here in this part of Asia, the last I saw snow was when I visited Beijing in Jan 2001, winter in Hong Kong the most is around 7C/44F ...and that will be usually in the middle of the night. Guess snow is sometimes a love or hate thingy for you ya, to dig out the car and clearing the snow from the roads must be ...   ...lol, wish you all the best for your graduation !!


----------



## petlouie

IceEarl said:


> Hi petlouie, your baby girl is super cute!! must be an angel!
> 
> And ladies, thanks so much for your sweet concern, I am not any better, still having that awefull sore throat and blocked nose, I hope I'll get better on Monday cause there will be more Christmas lunches and dinners, and I don't want to miss my favorite turkey....
> 
> Nat.. I did make it to the company christmas party but left pretty early ... well at least I was there
> 
> Minal, we never have snow here in this part of Asia, the last I saw snow was when I visited in Beijing in Jan 2001, winter in Hong Kong the most is around 7C/44F ...and that will be usually in the middle of the night. Guess snow is sometimes a love or hate thingy for you ya, to dig out the car and clearing the snow from the roads must be ...  ...lol, wish you all the best for your graduation !!


 Hi IceEarl, thank you.  She is an angel...love her.  I'm sorry you're not feeling good.  Drink hot water with lemon and honey, it should help your sore throat.


----------



## drunky_krol

oh my! didnt know about this thread havent been here for a whilee already just like two weeks and all these new things! ill come back laterz just passing byyy...


----------



## Nat

Such a little angel, so adorable and Christmassy


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> I saw your daughter's picture on Steffe's thread...she's beautiful. Is she home yet? I'd post a picture of my baby her but I'm not sure if its ok to do.


 How sweet you remember.....Not home till Tuesday, cant wait.Goes back on the 1st. Hopefully will do her last year here in September, fingers crossed. Your DD is sooo cute, beautiful little thing, how i envy you, i wish i could go back, and have my DD small again.It was the best time ever. She looks a happy, contented little girl. I think we can do most things on here, just not religion or politics xxx


----------



## NanamiRyu

Is it only me who gets her computer frozen for a while whenever American Airline ad pops up there?   I've been flying with them for many years and yet the problem with the ad is making me hate them. 

But surely the ad campaigns are never a waste of money, as it reminded me to log on AA and check up on few things for upcoming trips.

*Angie*, your girl is just too incredibly adorable, I almost reached my hands out to the monitor trying to squeeze her cheeks.


----------



## alfiebach

NanamiRyu said:


> Is it only me who gets her computer frozen for a while whenever American Airline ad pops up there? I've been flying with them for many years and yet the problem with the ad is making me hate them.
> 
> But surely the ad campaigns are never a waste of money, as it reminded me to log on AA and check up on few things for upcoming trips.
> 
> *Angie*, your girl is just too incredibly adorable, I almost reached my hands out to the monitor trying to squeeze her cheeks.


 NO, but i keep clicking on the boots ad above, which drives me nuts.
But i have to say, every time i see your tele tubbie av, makes me think of my old cottage in the hills.....we were near the wind turbines. My nephews would watch to see if they would come out, it was so cute. We never told them, that they were not there. It was such fun, making up stories..I miss the little guys


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> Such a little angel, so adorable and Christmassy


 
Thanks Nat.  Thats was one of the pictures that we took for our christmas this year...she started to open one of the present that was in the picture.ush:


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> How sweet you remember.....Not home till Tuesday, cant wait.Goes back on the 1st. Hopefully will do her last year here in September, fingers crossed. Your DD is sooo cute, beautiful little thing, how i envy you, i wish i could go back, and have my DD small again.It was the best time ever. She looks a happy, contented little girl. I think we can do most things on here, just not religion or politics xxx


 
I bet she can't wait either.  I read about what happen with your MIL...I have your DH was able to calm her down.  How is your DH doing?  I know he's not feel good but I don't remember why?  Sorry.  Thank you, she is a very happy girl.  I wish she would stay small too.  She's getting too big so fast...


----------



## petlouie

NanamiRyu said:


> Is it only me who gets her computer frozen for a while whenever American Airline ad pops up there? I've been flying with them for many years and yet the problem with the ad is making me hate them.
> 
> But surely the ad campaigns are never a waste of money, as it reminded me to log on AA and check up on few things for upcoming trips.
> 
> *Angie*, your girl is just too incredibly adorable, I almost reached my hands out to the monitor trying to squeeze her cheeks.


 
Thanks NanamiRyn, funny you mention about squeeze her cheeks.  We went shopping in San Francisco yesterday and during lunch, the waitress would squeeze her cheeks everytime she came by our table.


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> I bet she can't wait either. I read about what happen with your MIL...I have your DH was able to calm her down. How is your DH doing? I know he's not feel good but I don't remember why? Sorry. Thank you, she is a very happy girl. I wish she would stay small too. She's getting too big so fast...


 Yes they grow way to fast, want them to stay small forever. DH has spoken with his mother, and they will start afresh in the New Year. DH handled it rather well, i on the other hand, have no patience he he. He is still the same, he has had a reaction to something, and his skin is on fire, he has seen 1 specialist, and now will see another. We have stopped all creams, apart from just a soother. Give your angel a big hug for me, and enjoy your Christmas, i take it she is the only one??? Bye for now


----------



## addisonshopper

hi ladies, I have misses you all these last 9 months or so.... i have not frequented you chanel ladies in so long...no need tempting myself with new bags and I had a new baby on the way....I have stayed on the pregnancy forum forever, along with the health and fitness forum. some of you wonderful ladies have commented in my thread over there... I have  a healthy baby boy now- Jacob Nahzeim. Born 12/03/08 at 10:50pm via c-section, 7lbs 1 oz... I hope i can post this hear, since it is general chit chat.... Now I missed all the hooplah of the new red jumbo.....and others.
I just feed my lil man.  Now to catch up on whats new here, if I can.. still got to chat with the wonderful ladies on the pregnancy forum...


----------



## alfiebach

addisonshopper said:


> hi ladies, I have misses you all these last 9 months or so.... i have not frequented you chanel ladies in so long...no need tempting myself with new bags and I had a new baby on the way....I have stayed on the pregnancy forum forever, along with the health and fitness forum. some of you wonderful ladies have commented in my thread over there... I have a healthy baby boy now- Jacob Nahzeim. Born 12/03/08 at 10:50pm via c-section, 7lbs 1 oz... I hope i can post this hear, since it is general chit chat.... Now I missed all the hooplah of the new red jumbo.....and others.
> I just feed my lil man. Now to catch up on whats new here, if I can.. still got to chat with the wonderful ladies on the pregnancy forum...


 Hi, Big congrats to you and your new addition, lovely name by the way. Its amazing how being pregnant can take over your whole world, nothing seems as important, but your back now. What a lovely christmas you will have, post pics when you can, thats allowed, we can all share your joy x


----------



## Nat

Toni, good to see you again, we missed you here!! Congratulations on your little baby boy Love his name!


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> Thanks Nat. Thats was one of the pictures that we took for our christmas this year...she started to open one of the present that was in the picture.ush:


 
Such a smart little girl


----------



## sickness

*aww, she's real cute petlouie. too cute for words.
*


----------



## vhdos

Congratulations addisonshopper on your new baby boy!  Nothing in life is better than kids!!!!  I can barely believe that my daughter is 4 1/2 and my son is 3 now!  It's really true when people tell you how quickly they grow up.  Enjoy every moment - I know sometimes it gets pretty difficult.


----------



## addisonshopper

thanks nat i will post his picture


----------



## addisonshopper

yes, a baby is a blessing and yes it changes your whole life.......no thinking about chanel... ha ha... i did drool over certain bags that could double as diaper bags....
i love my lil man


----------



## addisonshopper

Beautylicious said:


> Toni, good to see you again, we missed you here!! Congratulations on your little baby boy Love his name!


 
thanks nat... i love the name- I named the first name and daddy came up with the middle name.. it was kind of blah to me at first but i like it now..


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> Yes they grow way to fast, want them to stay small forever. DH has spoken with his mother, and they will start afresh in the New Year. DH handled it rather well, i on the other hand, have no patience he he. He is still the same, he has had a reaction to something, and his skin is on fire, he has seen 1 specialist, and now will see another. We have stopped all creams, apart from just a soother. Give your angel a big hug for me, and enjoy your Christmas, i take it she is the only one??? Bye for now


I will give her a big hug from you.  You enjoy your Christmas too.  Yes she is the only one.  How did you know?


----------



## petlouie

addisonshopper said:


> thanks nat i will post his picture


 Congrats to you...what a great xmas present


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> Such a smart little girl


She thought it was soo funny and tried to share it with her dog too


----------



## petlouie

sickness said:


> *aww, she's real cute petlouie. too cute for words.*


 thank you so much


----------



## the_lvlady

Awww such cute babies our tPFers have!  Thanks for sharing their pictures, they really put a smile on my face.


----------



## pond23

addisonshopper said:


> hi ladies, I have misses you all these last 9 months or so.... i have not frequented you chanel ladies in so long...no need tempting myself with new bags and I had a new baby on the way....I have stayed on the pregnancy forum forever, along with the health and fitness forum. some of you wonderful ladies have commented in my thread over there... I have a healthy baby boy now- Jacob Nahzeim. Born 12/03/08 at 10:50pm via c-section, 7lbs 1 oz... I hope i can post this hear, since it is general chit chat.... Now I missed all the hooplah of the new red jumbo.....and others.
> I just feed my lil man. Now to catch up on whats new here, if I can.. still got to chat with the wonderful ladies on the pregnancy forum...


 
^^^ A big congrats *addisonshopper* on your new bundle of joy! Jacob Nahzeim has quite a head of hair on him! He is so adorable!


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> I will give her a big hug from you. You enjoy your Christmas too. Yes she is the only one. How did you know?


 I think the 1st is special, and the way you spoke about her...I  was the 1st child, and on my own for 4 yrs till DB, came along, then 2 sisters. They dont love me more, but i know i'm special to them, and they made all their mistakes with me LOLxxx


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> I think the 1st is special, and the way you spoke about her...I was the 1st child, and on my own for 4 yrs till DB, came along, then 2 sisters. They dont love me more, but i know i'm special to them, and they made all their mistakes with me LOLxxx


 I was an only child for 18 years before my brother came along then my sister 3 years after that...so I'm ok with her being an only child if thats was we end up doing.  Sometimes its hard to think I can love another child more than her but you do when the next one comes along...so we'll see what happens down the line.


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> I was an only child for 18 years before my brother came along then my sister 3 years after that...so I'm ok with her being an only child if thats was we end up doing. Sometimes its hard to think I can love another child more than her but you do when the next one comes along...so we'll see what happens down the line.


WOW, 18 yrs.....yes your right you will love another, just as much. My sister is 10 yrs younger, and she was a delight, so cute. She is now my best freind in the whole world, i'm blessed. We never had any more after DD,  so there was no choice in the matter. What will be will be


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> WOW, 18 yrs.....yes your right you will love another, just as much. My sister is 10 yrs younger, and she was a delight, so cute. She is now my best freind in the whole world, i'm blessed. We never had any more after DD, so there was no choice in the matter. What will be will be


 well i figured if she's meant to have a brother or sister then it'll happen.  i'm gonna enjoy her in the meantime.


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> She thought it was soo funny and tried to share it with her dog too


 
I'm sorry, but I have to agree with her: it is funny


----------



## Nat

Toni, thanks so much for sharing. Your lil man is sooo adorable, look at his beautiful hair


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to agree with her: it is funny


it was funny to us too until i had to rewrap all the ones that she killed...heres one of the casualty...


----------



## petlouie

petlouie said:


> it was funny to us too until i had to rewrap all the ones that she killed...heres one of the casualty...


 sorry the picture is so little but you can tell that she's eating one of the gift


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> sorry the picture is so little but you can tell that she's eating one of the gift


 
Ooohhh, the wrapping must have tasted horrible! But she's such a cutie pie, it's hard to get mad at her


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> Ooohhh, the wrapping must have tasted horrible! But she's such a cutie pie, it's hard to get mad at her


 No your right, its hard to get mad at her so we took her to the mall after we took the pictures and got her alot of toys for xmas and we had to give her one of the gift cuz she was so good at the toy store


----------



## Smoothoprter

addisonshopper said:


> hi ladies, I have misses you all these last 9 months or so.... i have not frequented you chanel ladies in so long...no need tempting myself with new bags and I had a new baby on the way....I have stayed on the pregnancy forum forever, along with the health and fitness forum. some of you wonderful ladies have commented in my thread over there... I have a healthy baby boy now- Jacob Nahzeim. Born 12/03/08 at 10:50pm via c-section, 7lbs 1 oz... I hope i can post this hear, since it is general chit chat.... Now I missed all the hooplah of the new red jumbo.....and others.
> I just feed my lil man. Now to catch up on whats new here, if I can.. still got to chat with the wonderful ladies on the pregnancy forum...


 
Hey Toni, congratulations on your little man!


----------



## C.luxe

*hullo, lovelies!

i've just graduated from uni and am thinking of rewarding myself with a westminster pearl flap! just wanna' share my joy here! *


----------



## fufu

C.luxe: Congratulations ^^ Westminster pearl flap is very classy and elegant. Looking forward to your revealing pictures thread.


----------



## alfiebach

C.luxe said:


> *hullo, lovelies!*
> 
> *i've just graduated from uni and am thinking of rewarding myself with a westminster pearl flap! just wanna' share my joy here! *


 CONGRATS,a beautiful bag..dont forget the modelling pic x


----------



## Nat

C.luxe said:


> *hullo, lovelies!*
> 
> *i've just graduated from uni and am thinking of rewarding myself with a westminster pearl flap! just wanna' share my joy here! *


 
Congratulations! Keep us posted about the Westminster Pearl


----------



## Smoothoprter

So what is everyone doing for Christmas?  

I have more presents to wrap and I better finish tonight because my back is killing me from wrapping so many presents.  Tomorrow I have to work until noon, then go home and cook a four course meal for my family and my parents who are driving in to be with us for the Eve & Christmas Day.  

I can't wait for my girls to open their presents on the 25th! It's always so much fun for me to watch them open their presents.


----------



## sjunky13

Im going to my mothers house and all of my crazy family will be there. Its a blast. Lol. Everyone is a ball buster and makes fun of everyone, great place for my fiance. LOL! Mon what did you buy your girls? We are skipping gifts this year.


----------



## fufu

Today is xmas eve and I can't believe I actually gotten flu and sore throat


----------



## bagalogist

petlouie,
Your baby is super cute, the cutest ever! So adorable:kiss:

Enjoy her!


----------



## Smoothoprter

sjunky13 said:


> Im going to my mothers house and all of my crazy family will be there. Its a blast. Lol. Everyone is a ball buster and makes fun of everyone, great place for my fiance. LOL! Mon what did you buy your girls? We are skipping gifts this year.


 
Hey D! It's really about being with family anyway.

The big present is the Wii and Guitar Hero.  They're also getting clothes (mostly my 12yo), a turquoise TOY watch for my 12yo, an easy bake oven for my 6yo, etc.


----------



## habanerita

Xmas Eve will be at my house with the 5 grandkids, kids, friends of kids, friends of friends of kids, etc, etc., Cuban Style meal of Roasted Pork, Black Beans and Rice, plantains, different breads, typical cuban desserts, lots of drinks, smores on the outside fireplace and bedlam around 11:00 when the kids get the presents from the family. This year, there will be a lot less but we will still be together and crazy as usual..........A very non caloric meal, and lots of work but worth every minute............Hope everyone has a wonderful Xmas Eve.......FELICIDADES!!!!!H


----------



## True*Fidelity

Here's the plan:  We're all meeting at my sister's house during Christmas Eve for our annual party and gift-giving event. Christmas Day will be spent here at home with just our family. The kids are up early to open more gifts. They prepare the meals while DH & I relax for most of the day. A generally enjoyable time is had by all as we remember the Lord's birth .


----------



## Smoothoprter

habanerita said:


> Xmas Eve will be at my house with the 5 grandkids, kids, friends of kids, friends of friends of kids, etc, etc., Cuban Style meal of Roasted Pork, Black Beans and Rice, plantains, different breads, typical cuban desserts, lots of drinks, smores on the outside fireplace and bedlam around 11:00 when the kids get the presents from the family. This year, there will be a lot less but we will still be together and crazy as usual..........A very non caloric meal, and lots of work but worth every minute............Hope everyone has a wonderful Xmas Eve.......FELICIDADES!!!!!H


 
C! You are making me hungry.  On Saturday we are driving up to my parents house to exchange gifts with my sister's family.  My mother will prepare a traditional Colombian fritanga, arepas, empanadas, y aroz con pollo - YUMMY!  

But I'm also dreaming of your roasted pig, frijoles negros, aroz y platanos.


----------



## habanerita

Well, just come on down Mon......bring the family and we will have a cuban celebration.........and then Bal Harbour.....Arepas y arroz con pollo sound super yummy to me also....love them..MERRY XMAS to you and yours..........Carinos, H




Smoothoprter said:


> C! You are making me hungry. On Saturday we are driving up to my parents house to exchange gifts with my sister's family. My mother will prepare a traditional Colombian fritanga, arepas, empanadas, y aroz con pollo - YUMMY!
> 
> But I'm also dreaming of your roasted pig, frijoles negros, aroz y platanos.


----------



## petlouie

bagalogist said:


> petlouie,
> Your baby is super cute, the cutest ever! So adorable:kiss:
> 
> Enjoy her!


 Thank you bagalogist...she's a little lovebug


----------



## the_lvlady

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Nat

fufu said:


> Today is xmas eve and I can't believe I actually gotten flu and sore throat


 
Aw, I hear ya. Have not been feeling too well myself since Sunday. Sore throat, headaches etc. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## allbrandspls

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! Have a fantastic day!


----------



## IceEarl

Oh dear.. it's contagious!! fufu and Nat, take care and get well soon !!


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^I hope not.  Yes, definitely take care of yourselves girls.

Well it's Christmas Eve and I have to work today.  Thankfully the office closes at noon.


----------



## NY_fashionista

Beautylicious said:


> Aw, I hear ya. Have not been feeling too well myself since Sunday. Sore throat, headaches etc. Hope you feel better soon


Oh, no! I've heard about things spreading virally on the web, but this is ridiculous! Any more of us under the weather and we'll have to rename this the Chanel sick chat thread. Forget bags, let's discuss cold medicine. 

Get well soon, Nat!


----------



## hipnycmom

Merry Christmas everyone!

Thank you for a wonderful year!


----------



## sjunky13

Merry Christmas everyone! Mon I want that easy bake oven, lol. I loved mine when I was a kid. Habenarita omg I love the foodyou described. I used to live in Chelsea in NYC ande thier were so many good cuban places to get food,  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Yes I agree its all about the family. I seem to have gotten sick as well. Today DF and i are going to cook, watch movies, light a fire in our hibachi on the balcony, and I want to bake cookies for everyone as gifts. I think I am going to bake the cookies with the hershey kisses in the middle! I am making pizzelle's yay


----------



## Nat

NY_fashionista said:


> Oh, no! I've heard about things spreading virally on the web, but this is ridiculous! Any more of us under the weather and *we'll have to rename this the Chanel sick chat thread*. Forget bags, let's discuss cold medicine.
> 
> Get well soon, Nat!


 
Sick chat thread, that's too funny!  Thanks all for the get well wishes 






*Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!*


----------



## habanerita

OMG D, I want the cookies and pizelles..........sounds so yummy....Have a great Xmas.....H



sjunky13 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Mon I want that easy bake oven, lol. I loved mine when I was a kid. Habenarita omg I love the foodyou described. I used to live in Chelsea in NYC ande thier were so many good cuban places to get food, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Yes I agree its all about the family. I seem to have gotten sick as well. Today DF and i are going to cook, watch movies, light a fire in our hibachi on the balcony, and I want to bake cookies for everyone as gifts. I think I am going to bake the cookies with the hershey kisses in the middle! I am making pizzelle's yay


----------



## habanerita

Somewhere I  heard that a cold/flu at Xmas means a wonderful, happy New Year is coming..........ROFL..just in case, on New Years Eve, those that are home.........fill a bucket with water, and at midnight throw the water out the front door., and keep a broom inside right by the front door.........over night on New YEars eve........these are two absolutely proven ways to get all bad energies out of the home and assure all of us a wonderful new year...............LOL.........BUT I DO IT ANYWAY........

*Merry Xmas and thank you for being such great company during the entire year.......Joyeux Noel.....Nat, get well soon!*


----------



## LesChicsFilles

*ChicsFilles wish you a Merry Christmas !


*​ 
* See you soon on the purse forum with more news....*


----------



## True*Fidelity

*Merry Christmas, tPFers!*
Drive Carefully!


----------



## sjunky13

I need a good fondue recipie ! We are having fondue too. lol. Great, diet is out the window! I want the 7 fishes, but df hates fish


----------



## alfiebach

_MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY HOLIDAYS, AND A PEACEFUL 2009 TO ALL CHANEL FANS, HOPE SANTA BRINGS YOU ALL YOU ASKED FOR LOL ALFIE XXXX_
_get well to everyone with nasty colds and flu x_


----------



## pond23

Merry Christmas​ 
and​ 
Happy Holidays​ 
to everyone!​ 
​


----------



## fufu

Beautylicious: Thank you very much for your concern  I actually did fall sick  and request off today. But still, I'm in the mood of christmas ^^ Merry christmas to you 


A christmas poem for everyone in tpf forum^^ 

*Message From Santa Claus*

        If it were in my powers,
        I would bring peace and love,
        To this world of ours,
        But I don't have magic enough,
        I can cross the sky,
        and pass by the stars,
        But I can't seem to stop, 
        Any of hatred's wars,
        I see children on the street,
        With no hope left,
        in the eyes.
        So many homeless people 
        with no where to sleep.
        And my heart cries.
        I can't give the things they need, 
        Oh But God I would try.
        I'm only a fantasy,
        that once took wings to fly,
        Some are deceived,
        by the gifts that money can buy
        But those who truly believe,
        see the gift with the heart,
        not with the eye, 
        I sometime stop and go to my knees,
        and pause,
        and I too always pray,
        That we will find a end to wars,
        and live in peace one day.
        For all those who believe in me,
        I will continue my cause,
        Across the stars, 
        over the wars,
        On Christmas Eve,
        For the hearts that still believe,
        In Santa Claus

©Judy Arline Puckett

(Url: http://www.theholidayspot.com/christmas/poems/poetry_page_1.htm#time)


----------



## louis fanatic

merry x-mas everyone!! stay warm and eat so we can all shop the day after


----------



## sjunky13

fufu said:


> Beautylicious: Thank you very much for your concern  I actually did fall sick  and request off today. But still, I'm in the mood of christmas ^^ Merry christmas to you
> 
> 
> A christmas poem for everyone in tpf forum^^
> 
> *Message From Santa Claus*
> 
> If it were in my powers,
> I would bring peace and love,
> To this world of ours,
> But I don't have magic enough,
> I can cross the sky,
> and pass by the stars,
> But I can't seem to stop,
> Any of hatred's wars,
> I see children on the street,
> With no hope left,
> in the eyes.
> So many homeless people
> with no where to sleep.
> And my heart cries.
> I can't give the things they need,
> Oh But God I would try.
> I'm only a fantasy,
> that once took wings to fly,
> Some are deceived,
> by the gifts that money can buy
> But those who truly believe,
> see the gift with the heart,
> not with the eye,
> I sometime stop and go to my knees,
> and pause,
> and I too always pray,
> That we will find a end to wars,
> and live in peace one day.
> For all those who believe in me,
> I will continue my cause,
> Across the stars,
> over the wars,
> On Christmas Eve,
> For the hearts that still believe,
> In Santa Claus
> 
> ©Judy Arline Puckett
> 
> (Url: http://www.theholidayspot.com/christmas/poems/poetry_page_1.htm#time)


 What a beautiful poem! Thank you


----------



## zoopla

Merry Christmas one and all!!!!


----------



## missydarla

Merry christmas everyone!!!


----------



## RMR

Joyeux Noël ladies !


----------



## keodi

Happy holidays ladies! boy I miss posting in the chanel subforum!


----------



## burberryprncess

Hello!  I'm back in California from Seattle/Canada.  DH wanted to come home early to enjoy white New Year in our Big Bear home.  We have about 3-4 feet of snow.....was 5 ft from 2 weeks ago.  The temperature is freezing cold but the snow condition is nice and smooth for a nice snowboarding run.  Gosh, how I wish I bought a Chanel snowboarding set.   

We're still on vacation and heading to San Diego next weekend for New Year party and pot luck before heading back to LA.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Sophie, LOVE the picture of your Big Bear house!


----------



## missydarla

I agree Mon, the picture is so cute....


----------



## alfiebach

FUFU, thank you for the lovely poem.....makes you think. Hope you are feeling better x


----------



## IceEarl

Oh what a beautiful sight!!! Sophie Love your house and the snow....

Happy new year everyone!!! 



burberryprncess said:


>


----------



## pond23

petlouie said:


> sorry the picture is so little but you can tell that she's eating one of the gift


 
Your little girl is so adorable *petlouie*! She is beyond precious, and she has the most pinchable cheeks!


----------



## petlouie

pond23 said:


> Your little girl is so adorable *petlouie*! She is beyond precious, and she has the most pinchable cheeks!


 Thank you pond23!  Here is a new pic of my daughter that I told yesterday, she turned 9 months yesterday and we took her to the mall and movies.


----------



## Smoothoprter

petlouie said:


> Thank you pond23! Here is a new pic of my daughter that I told yesterday, she turned 9 months yesterday and we took her to the mall and movies.


 
She's beautiful


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> Thank you pond23! Here is a new pic of my daughter that I told yesterday, she turned 9 months yesterday and we took her to the mall and movies.


 Ah what a cutie.....9 mths, the time goes so fast, will post some of DD on cuties very soon he he x


----------



## Nat

Ah Angie, what a beautiful picture. Makes me wanna pinch her cheeks again, LOL!

Anyhoo, can't seem to get rid of this cold or flu or whatever it is. I'm still coughing my way through the day, so to speak  

So, just a few more days and then 2008 will be over and done with. Thanks for your tip, C! Sounds like a great tradition and good plan to me 




habanerita said:


> Somewhere I heard that a cold/flu at Xmas means a wonderful, happy New Year is coming..........ROFL..just in case, on New Years Eve, those that are home.........fill a bucket with water, and at midnight throw the water out the front door., and keep a broom inside right by the front door.........over night on New YEars eve........these are two absolutely proven ways to get all bad energies out of the home and assure all of us a wonderful new year...............LOL.........BUT I DO IT ANYWAY........


----------



## petlouie

Thanks Mon, Alfie and Nat.  She's usually really good about it when people come up to her and pinch her cheeks but sometimes she does give them the  look and tries to pinch them back 
 Mon, how was your holiday?  Did the kids like their presents?  What did you end up getting your nanny?

Alfie, post pics of your DD when you have a chance.

Nat, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pond23

petlouie said:


> Thank you pond23! Here is a new pic of my daughter that I told yesterday, she turned 9 months yesterday and we took her to the mall and movies.


 
^^^ She makes my heart melt! What a beauty! A happy 9 month birthday to your darling daughter *petlouie*!


----------



## Smoothoprter

petlouie said:


> Thanks Mon, Alfie and Nat. She's usually really good about it when people come up to her and pinch her cheeks but sometimes she does give them the  look and tries to pinch them back
> Mon, how was your holiday? Did the kids like their presents? What did you end up getting your nanny?
> 
> Alfie, post pics of your DD when you have a chance.
> 
> Nat, hope you feel better soon.


 

Hi Angie, Christmas was wonderful thank you for asking.  The kids are very busy playing their new Wii and Nintendo DS games.  I ended up giving the nanny a luxurious bath robe, it seemed more personal than the diaper bag.

How was your Christmas?  Did you get any Chanel from your DBF? 

My DH gave me a ring (not expensive, but that I picked out from NM Last Call) and a digital video camera.  Now I need to figure out how to use the darn thing.


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> Ah Angie, what a beautiful picture. Makes me wanna pinch her cheeks again, LOL!
> 
> Anyhoo, can't seem to get rid of this cold or flu or whatever it is. I'm still coughing my way through the day, so to speak
> 
> So, just a few more days and then 2008 will be over and done with. Thanks for your tip, C! Sounds like a great tradition and good plan to me


 Thats awful, you still have it .....there is a lot of it about...Lemon/honey always does the trick for me.....hope your feeling better for New Years Eve x


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> Hi Angie, Christmas was wonderful thank you for asking. The kids are very busy playing their new Wii and Nintendo DS games. I ended up giving the nanny a luxurious bath robe, it seemed more personal than the diaper bag.
> 
> How was your Christmas? Did you get any Chanel from your DBF?
> 
> My DH gave me a ring (not expensive, but that I picked out from NM Last Call) and a digital video camera. Now I need to figure out how to use the darn thing.


 That made me laugh, i'm still trying to work out, how the camera from last year works he he. I tried that Wii Fit....great fun...can keep you amused for hours, bath robe sounds good.....DD bought me loads, but also some YSL eye cream with a massager...he he nearly poked my eye out


----------



## petlouie

Smoothoprter said:


> Hi Angie, Christmas was wonderful thank you for asking. The kids are very busy playing their new Wii and Nintendo DS games. I ended up giving the nanny a luxurious bath robe, it seemed more personal than the diaper bag.
> 
> How was your Christmas? Did you get any Chanel from your DBF?
> 
> My DH gave me a ring (not expensive, but that I picked out from NM Last Call) and a digital video camera. Now I need to figure out how to use the darn thing.


My Christmas was great.  Its so much fun watching my daughter with all her presents.  She had a hard time deciding if she wanted to play with the toy that she just opened or open another one and Louie was helping her open a couple of them too.  My DBF decided that he's gonna pay the two Chanel makeup bags that I got from NM since I didn't find anything when we went to the two NM that we have here and also at the Chanel store.  I saw the Rodeo and I liked it alot but we didn't get it cuz it was white and I wanted a black one.  So maybe I'll get it later if we find one in black.  It was more about our daughter this Christmas than us.  You'll have to post a picture of your new ring here when you get a chance.


----------



## petlouie

pond23 said:


> ^^^ She makes my heart melt! What a beauty! A happy 9 month birthday to your darling daughter *petlouie*!


 Thank you.  She's getting so big so fast...everyday we look at her and she looks older.  Sometimes I wish I can stop time for just a bit so she can stay small alittle longer.


----------



## MonAmie

Hi! Hoping you girls can help me with this

I'm going to London in Jan, and I'm wondering about getting myself a black, large caviar flap with silver hw.
Do any of you know what the price is in the store?


----------



## Smoothoprter

petlouie said:


> My Christmas was great. Its so much fun watching my daughter with all her presents. She had a hard time deciding if she wanted to play with the toy that she just opened or open another one and Louie was helping her open a couple of them too. My DBF decided that he's gonna pay the two Chanel makeup bags that I got from NM since I didn't find anything when we went to the two NM that we have here and also at the Chanel store. I saw the Rodeo and I liked it alot but we didn't get it cuz it was white and I wanted a black one. So maybe I'll get it later if we find one in black. It was more about our daughter this Christmas than us. You'll have to post a picture of your new ring here when you get a chance.


 
Oh totally! I get a kick out of shopping for the girls and watching them open presents at Christmas.  

I'm going to email you.  I got a lead on a great bag.


----------



## vikianderson

**Sophie* your house is beautiful ~ this pic is just like a Christmas card 
*





*Happy New Year girlies when it arrives in your particular time zone  vxx*


----------



## alfiebach

vikianderson said:


> **Sophie* your house is beautiful ~ this pic is just like a Christmas card *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year girlies when it arrives in your particular time zone  vxx*


 Is that you baby in your av....my dog does that i love that they feel so comfy, and safe.... not on guard....cute pup x


----------



## nalgene

Happy New Year to all!! 

Thanks for the wonderful year~ 



Hope the new year will bring us to our HGs! 



disclaimer: it is not yet New year here but i will be out the whole day so just want to wish all the beautiful ladies here first! ​


----------



## burberryprncess

vikianderson said:


> **Sophie* your house is beautiful ~ this pic is just like a Christmas card
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year girlies when it arrives in your particular time zone  vxx*




Thanks Viki!  I love this picture.....but I can't take credit for taking the picture.  My neighbor, who is a professional photographer, took the picture for us and we made it into a Christmas card.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Bonjour, everyone! I hope you guys are enjoying the holidays. 

If anybody missed me, lol, I've been staying in Paris for about a week, and since I didn't bring a laptop, I wasn't able to log on.

I finally got my lazy behind to Printemps last night to check out the robot dolls of Mlle Chanel set up as Christmas displays.  It was sooooo much prettier than I expected but eh...  As you can guess, there were tons of people and I wasn't about to push around cutie little kiddies who were glued to the glass.

I'd like to let you know that I so broke my temporary ban and shopped in the way I wasn't supposed to.  I'll share the photos of my goodies with you ladies when I get back in two days.

And the last thing before I go...  Have any of you seen dark purple lamb of 08P?  I saw a mini flap at a boutique and it's tres jolie!

Talk to ya laters~


----------



## Smoothoprter

petlouie said:


> You'll have to post a picture of your new ring here when you get a chance.


 
Here are some pics Angie.  It's a Stephen Dweck "Green Moss Quartz in Bronze Bead Set" - retail was $375 but we got it on sale at NM Last Call for around $150.00


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Bonjour, everyone! I hope you guys are enjoying the holidays.
> 
> If anybody missed me, lol, I've been staying in Paris for about a week, and since I didn't bring a laptop, I wasn't able to log on.
> 
> I finally got my lazy behind to Printemps last night to check out the robot dolls of Mlle Chanel set up as Christmas displays. It was sooooo much prettier than I expected but eh... As you can guess, there were tons of people and I wasn't about to push around cutie little kiddies who were glued to the glass.
> 
> I'd like to let you know that I so broke my temporary ban and shopped in the way I wasn't supposed to. I'll share the photos of my goodies with you ladies when I get back in two days.
> 
> And the last thing before I go... Have any of you seen dark purple lamb of 08P? I saw a mini flap at a boutique and it's tres jolie!
> 
> Talk to ya laters~


 
Bonjour Justine.  Of course you have been missed.  I look forward to your tales of shopping with your glorious pictures.


----------



## pond23

Bonjour *Justine*!  So nice to hear from you! I knew it would be too tempting for you to stay on your temporary ban in Paris. Can't wait to see photos of your fab purchases!


----------



## petlouie

Smoothoprter said:


> Here are some pics Angie. It's a Stephen Dweck "Green Moss Quartz in Bronze Bead Set" - retail was $375 but we got it on sale at NM Last Call for around $150.00


 Very nice ring Monica...I wish I can wear something like that but my hands are really small so I can't wear big rings


----------



## the_lvlady

Gorgeous ring, *Mon! 

Justine*, I was wondering where you've been hiding! Well, inside the Chanel boutiques of course!  I can't wait to see what you got! 

*Sophie,* your home is just lovely! Thanks for sharing the pic.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! It's been a great year and I've really enjoyed hanging out here in the Chanel subforum. You ladies are a bunch of really friendly and fashionable ladies! Sending and  to everyone! 

 glenda


----------



## Smoothoprter

petlouie said:


> Very nice ring Monica...I wish I can wear something like that but my hands are really small so I can't wear big rings


 
I used to think the same thing when I was younger.  I notice that the older I get the bolder I like my jewelry.


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> I used to think the same thing when I was younger. I notice that the older I get the bolder I like my jewelry.


 Yes, i know what you mean, about when your younger, that is a lovely ring, and a good price


----------



## alfiebach

_happy new you to all of you lovely ladies.....here's hoping the thread grows from strength to strength xxxxx_


----------



## fufu

Happy new year to all. Over her we just celebrated the arrival of 2009!! YIPPIE


----------



## Nat

NanamiRyu said:


> I'd like to let you know that I so broke my temporary ban and shopped in the way I wasn't supposed to. I'll share the photos of my goodies with you ladies when I get back in two days.


 
Bonsoir Justine, can't wait to see your Paris goodies! Bonne Année, see you in 2009


----------



## Nat

alfiebach said:


> Thats awful, you still have it .....there is a lot of it about...Lemon/honey always does the trick for me.....hope your feeling better for New Years Eve x


 
That's so sweet of you, thanks  Still not feeling too well, but I'm not gonna let it ruin my New Years Eve!


----------



## Nat

*I'm off soon, so I wanna wish you all a Happy New Year. See you in 2009!*


----------



## petlouie

Smoothoprter said:


> I used to think the same thing when I was younger. I notice that the older I get the bolder I like my jewelry.


 lol i'll remember that next time i go jewelry shopping


----------



## sickness

happy new years to everyone on this forum.

dont have too much fun now


----------



## burberryprncess

HAPPY   NEW  YEAR
TO   ALL 

IN  HEALTH, HAPPINESS, AND PROSPERITY

    ​


----------



## mrsDIY88

wishing everyone a HAPPY new year!!!


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> That's so sweet of you, thanks  Still not feeling too well, but I'm not gonna let it ruin my New Years Eve!


 Hope you managed to have a good time.....DH stayed in...bless.I went out with DD....i bought some shiny leggings...was determined to wear a pair before i get to old lol


----------



## alfiebach

sickness said:


> happy new years to everyone on this forum.
> 
> dont have too much fun now


 we did have fun, but can i ask, have you a live chick????


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> lol i'll remember that next time i go jewelry shopping


 Yes, you must....got for bold in 2009. I know i will, i love what's on trend at the moment anything goes. Hope you had a great time what ever you did


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> Yes, you must....got for bold in 2009. I know i will, i love what's on trend at the moment anything goes. Hope you had a great time what ever you did


 Hi alfie, we stayed in last night with DD, we were thinking about going to SF to see the fireworks with some friends but changed our mind since it got cold last night and didn't want DD to get sick.  What did you and DD do last night?  I hope your DH is feeling better these days


----------



## Nat

alfiebach said:


> Hope you managed to have a good time.....DH stayed in...bless.I went out with DD....i bought some shiny leggings...was determined to wear a pair before i get to old lol


 
Yes, I did have a good time, thanks! 

 Shiny leggings, huh! You daredevil!!


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> Hi alfie, we stayed in last night with DD, we were thinking about going to SF to see the fireworks with some friends but changed our mind since it got cold last night and didn't want DD to get sick. What did you and DD do last night? I hope your DH is feeling better these days


 Jess and i went out, DH stayed home, just not up to it bless. He drove Jess back to Kent today, which is sad, but it has been wonderful he he.I dont blame you staying home, it has been cold,  she will enjoy fireworks more when older i feel x


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> Yes, I did have a good time, thanks!
> 
> Shiny leggings, huh! You daredevil!!


 Yes here is a photo as proof, i defo lost my mind, ALFIE AND DD


----------



## NanamiRyu

Bonne Année~

Guys, I'm back home!:greengrin: 

Dear Mon, Nat, Steph and G, let's keep the expectation low as my piggy bank was getting very skinny as I left.  As an example, I really liked purple mini flap I mentioned before but had to nay it when I thought about how much money I spent in December.  

However, yes, I of course cruised through every Chanel retailers I could get to while in Paris and came home with some goodies.  I'll try to take some pics and post either tomorrow or Saturday...  It was already getting pretty dark here around 5 pm.


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> Jess and i went out, DH stayed home, just not up to it bless. He drove Jess back to Kent today, which is sad, but it has been wonderful he he.I dont blame you staying home, it has been cold, she will enjoy fireworks more when older i feel x


 Don't be sad, she'll be home again soon.  That's rght, aren't they going to a game for your DH's bday?  Happy Birthday to him.  We're playing to take DD to Disneyland in LA next year so she can enjoy the fireworks show that they have at the end of the night.


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> Yes here is a photo as proof, i defo lost my mind, ALFIE AND DD


 alfie, you remind me of sharon osbourne in this picture.


----------



## gwentan

Hi all, I am contemplating on getting a Chanel petite tote or a Chanel Lax bag. Any suggestion? This will be my first Chanel bag.


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> Don't be sad, she'll be home again soon. That's rght, aren't they going to a game for your DH's bday? Happy Birthday to him. We're playing to take DD to Disneyland in LA next year so she can enjoy the fireworks show that they have at the end of the night.


 That will be nice, and she will be older....I have not been there in years. I'm going down in Feb.......Darlin Dad'd B day...he is 80. So i will see her then


----------



## alfiebach

gwentan said:


> Hi all, I am contemplating on getting a Chanel petite tote or a Chanel Lax bag. Any suggestion? This will be my first Chanel bag.


 For me it would have to be the tote, thats JMO.....Dont forget pics, when you have decided. Good luck x


----------



## scarletambience

Happy New Year everyone!

Does anyone else notice that most of the Pics posted [modelling shots] are taken in the Bathroom/Toilets? The juxtaposition of Chanels and toilet bowls/cleaners and messy sinks makes me smile every time! I get more distracted by the other stuff than the bags...anyone else?


----------



## alfiebach

scarletambience said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Does anyone else notice that most of the Pics posted [modelling shots] are taken in the Bathroom/Toilets? The juxtaposition of Chanels and toilet bowls/cleaners and messy sinks makes me smile every time! I get more distracted by the other stuff than the bags...anyone else?


 Yes  have noticed, i was so taken with someones towels, i forgot to commemt on the bag


----------



## Nat

Holy leggings, you look awesome!!  Your DD is such a pretty girl - love her fabulous pumps!!




alfiebach said:


> Yes here is a photo as proof, i defo lost my mind, ALFIE AND DD


----------



## Nat

NanamiRyu said:


> Bonne Année~
> 
> Guys, I'm back home!:greengrin:
> 
> Dear Mon, Nat, Steph and G, let's keep the expectation low as my piggy bank was getting very skinny as I left. As an example, I really liked purple mini flap I mentioned before but had to nay it when I thought about how much money I spent in December.
> 
> However, yes, I of course cruised through every Chanel retailers I could get to while in Paris and came home with some goodies. I'll try to take some pics and post either tomorrow or Saturday... It was already getting pretty dark here around 5 pm.


 
Welcome back, Justine! Can't wait to see your goodies! Shame of the purple mini flap though - it sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Nat

scarletambience said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Does anyone else notice that most of the Pics posted [modelling shots] are taken in the Bathroom/Toilets? The juxtaposition of Chanels and toilet bowls/cleaners and messy sinks makes me smile every time! I get more distracted by the other stuff than the bags...anyone else?


 
Haha, I always love looking at other people's toilets and bathrooms! Lots of pictures are taken in the bedroom as well, I always check out the bed sheets, LOL!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Originally Posted by alfiebach  View Post
> Yes here is a photo as proof, i defo lost my mind, ALFIE AND DD


You and you DD are BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Love the pic


----------



## alfiebach

Holy leggings, you look awesome!!  Your DD is such a pretty girl - love her fabulous pumps!!
Ah thanks BEAUTYLICIOUS, your to kind, holy leggings are very comfy, and DD says her pumps are as well, well she did not take them off.


----------



## alfiebach

Lady Chinadoll said:


> You and you DD are BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> Love the pic


 Thanks so much for your kind words, DD is just a sweetie, i adore her


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> Haha, I always love looking at other people's toilets and bathrooms! Lots of pictures are taken in the bedroom as well, I always check out the bed sheets, LOL!


 Mine is taken in a very messy hall, but no one noticed Alf lurking in the background, he cant bear to be out of the shot. When building work is finished, i will take my pics with pride he he


----------



## Nat

alfiebach said:


> Mine is taken in a very messy hall, but no one noticed Alf lurking in the background, he cant bear to be out of the shot. When building work is finished, i will take my pics with pride he he


 
Haha, you're right, I didn't even notice your Alfie in the background, that's too funny


----------



## Smoothoprter

scarletambience said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Does anyone else notice that most of the Pics posted [modelling shots] are taken in the Bathroom/Toilets? The juxtaposition of Chanels and toilet bowls/cleaners and messy sinks makes me smile every time! I get more distracted by the other stuff than the bags...anyone else?


 
ITA and yes I absolutely get distracted by the background in some of the modeling pictures.


----------



## MIffy27

I am not sure if this is the place to vent my spreen (sp?) but I guess I will do it here anyway. 

Ten years ago when I first registered as an ebay user, I picked a user name which was inspired by a song written by my favourite band. The number of "hate" mails I got (god knows why people didn't just concentrate on the things I was selling!!!) was staggering!!! In the end, I had to write a long "me" section to explain what my name is about and the hate mails finally stopped...

I registered as a user in bonazle.com recently using the exact user name. The site owner wrote to me and said they had to change my user name because they have received complaints from users of the site about my name........ 

Why oh why oh why? 

It's not as if my user name is something like "hey, Nazi is great" or "BNP hurrah!" or "no Chinese goods please". It's nothing like that. It's a neutral term, perhaps a bit pretentious in some ways but it's harmless. 

Luckily, the bonazle people understand where I am coming from and allow me to restore my original user name.


----------



## alfiebach

MIFFY, I'm intriuged, but you cant post your ID, but it must be a problem if both sites have had complaints, i'm wondering you mention BNP, so are you in the UK ???. I ask as i thought UK residents could not use bonazle????. I think you mean vent your spleen, i might be wrong. Interesting non the less. x


----------



## MIffy27

alfiebach said:


> MIFFY, I'm intriuged, but you cant post your ID, but it must be a problem if both sites have had complaints, i'm wondering you mention BNP, so are you in the UK ???. I ask as i thought UK residents could not use bonazle????. I think you mean vent your spleen, i might be wrong. Interesting non the less. x


 
Ahhh...my user name is lifted from a song written by the Manic Street Preachers. If the site was a UK site, I am pretty sure that no one would find that user name offensive!!! 

I am not aware that there is any restriction on bonazle. In fact, I saw a couple of UK sellers there. Did you have problem registering as a user? 

And thanks for correcting my spelling. I really need to learn to spell.


----------



## alfiebach

MIffy27 said:


> Ahhh...my user name is lifted from a song written by the Manic Street Preachers. If the site was a UK site, I am pretty sure that no one would find that user name offensive!!!
> 
> I am not aware that there is any restriction on bonazle. In fact, I saw a couple of UK sellers there. Did you have problem registering as a user?
> 
> And thanks for correcting my spelling. I really need to learn to spell.


 Hi, yes i did try to join, when i had restrictions, but they said at this time there service was not open to the UK.....They would contact me when it was...Your right in the UK, they dont sem to take a lot of notice of things. Its good you did not have to change your name....As for the spleen thing, i have not heard that saying for a long time he he.


----------



## vikianderson

* i've been a member since october & there's quite a few other UK members.  have you tried e~mailing Mark ?  a potential buyer wanted to join the other day but she was having problems typing in a UK postcode.  i e~mailed Mark & he was on it right away, drop him a line  support@bonanzle.com*


----------



## alfiebach

vikianderson said:


> * i've been a member since october & there's quite a few other UK members. have you tried e~mailing Mark ? a potential buyer wanted to join the other day but she was having problems typing in a UK postcode. i e~mailed Mark & he was on it right away, drop him a line  support@bonanzle.com*


 Yes it was an email from him, he said he would contact me. When Uk residents could join. I will try again.....Thanks for the info


----------



## vikianderson

*^ ^ really? how strange *


----------



## Claudia

I was just wondering................I don't cook.  just never learned, spent most of life on a diet anyway and dabbling with meal preparation in the kitchen was always a diet sabatage, mom was into quick little meals when we were growing up - cooking, especially creative, "chef" like cooking, wasn't something handed down to me and my siblings.

So,,,what happens?  I marry a man who loves cooking and does it very very well...coconut shrimp, duck, has perfected a "low cal"  fried chicken recipe in which he cooks it on vegie oil and uses no bad stuff, makes awesome biscotti and low cal muffins, and his pineapple upside down cake, bean dip, etc. - well, its amazing.  

Now, if this is you, do you ever feel guilty or embarrassed that DH is the one doing the cooking? (or DB, SO, whatever).   :shame:I do, sometimes it makes me feel unwifely..but hey, he is incredible at it, can duplicate a new dish at home, just from eating it once, and i don't really enjoy cooking... 

would love to hear..


----------



## IceEarl

^ Ohhhh, lucky you!! I don't have a SO/DH like that, guess you can do your part by cleaning up the house ....


----------



## petlouie

My DBF does the cooking in our house.  He's a stay at home dad with our DD and Im at work all day.  But even before DD was born and we were both working, he still did all the cooking


----------



## fufu

&#65321;&#12288;&#65367;&#65353;&#65356;&#65356;&#12288;want&#12288;&#65357;&#65369;&#12288;SO&#12288;&#65364;&#65359;&#12288;&#65347;&#65359;&#65359;&#65355; for me in future after we got married &#65294;&#12288;Personally, I don't know how to cook and I haven't develop this interest yet,  but I do enjoy my love one to cook for me, it's very thoughtful and sweet. 

Purse-onality: Please don't feel guilty, I believe you do other wonderful sweet things to your DH as well, something like laundry, ironing his clothes, preparing his baths and etc..


----------



## the_lvlady

I don't cook much either.  Don't feel guilty, I'm sure there are plenty of other things you are GOOD at, to compensate for this!


----------



## petlouie

Hi guys, just wanna post a couple new picures of my DD.  This one is from when we took her to her 9 months checkup. http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq159/twinkletoes_89/untitled08.jpg
and this one is from when I took her to Target to find a hat for our trip to Tahoe.
http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq159/twinkletoes_89/untitled03.jpg


----------



## True*Fidelity

*Both of you are so pretty, Angie!  *


----------



## petlouie

True*Fidelity said:


> *Both of you are so pretty, Angie! *


 Thank you T*F.  You can kinda see her two little teeth in the first picture


----------



## pond23

^^^ She is sooo cute! I love her two little teeth showing in the first photo!


----------



## petlouie

pond23 said:


> ^^^ She is sooo cute! I love her two little teeth showing in the first photo!


Thanks pond23, her teeth getting bigger now so we can actually see them in the pictures.


----------



## Smoothoprter

This is a great picture!


----------



## petlouie

Smoothoprter said:


> This is a great picture!


thanks Monica!  How are you doing?


----------



## burberryprncess

^Adorable picture!


----------



## joleen

oh my goodness pet louie, she's completely adorable!!  my youngest will be 2 in february and i miss him being that age!


----------



## chanellove21

aww. how old is your baby petlouie?  she's so adorable. I thought I'd share pictures of my little baby who is almost 8 months old! they grow so fast!


----------



## petlouie

chanellove21 said:


> aww. how old is your baby petlouie? she's so adorable. I thought I'd share pictures of my little baby who is almost 8 months old! they grow so fast!


 Thank you chanellove21!  My daughter is 9 1/2 months.  Your baby is very cute too.  Yes they do grow sooo fast.  Please post pictures of your baby when you can, love to see how they change as they grow.


----------



## petlouie

joleen said:


> oh my goodness pet louie, she's completely adorable!! my youngest will be 2 in february and i miss him being that age!


 Thanks Joleen, she's 9 1/2 months old but everyone thinks she's so much older cuz she have alot of hair since birth and she's a pretty big baby.  Most people thinks she's like 1 year old or older and are always surprise when I tell them how old she actually is.


----------



## petlouie

burberryprncess said:


> ^Adorable picture!


 thanks burberryprncess.  how are you doing?  hows the new job working out?


----------



## True*Fidelity

Awwww...here's another cutie-pie!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Hi, Angie. I am going to the hairdresser today, and I'm thinking of getting your hair color-- Luv it!


----------



## petlouie

True*Fidelity said:


> Hi, Angie. I am going to the hairdresser today, and I'm thinking of getting your hair color-- Luv it!


 Thank you.  Oh you'll have to post a pic after your back from the hairdresser.


----------



## burberryprncess

chanellove21 said:


> aww. how old is your baby petlouie?  she's so adorable. I thought I'd share pictures of my little baby who is almost 8 months old! they grow so fast!



Very cute baby!  Gosh, I miss infants.


----------



## burberryprncess

petlouie said:


> thanks burberryprncess.  how are you doing?  hows the new job working out?




I'm doing fine,thanks, how about you?  My new job......hmmmm.....I like my old one better.    Well, this job is only temporary until the real estate market turns around, at least I hope it will turn around.  I like Sales better, but Escrow is ok......I get to hear about the latest gossips (like who's sleeping with who, who's getting the latest Botox, who's getting a new boobs job.....oh the fun of working at Corporate America!   ).  Well, at least there's no pressure for not making a sale.....I can finally take my 2 30 minutes break and 1 hour lunch.....somethings I can't enjoy when I was in the sales office.


----------



## petlouie

burberryprncess said:


> I'm doing fine,thanks, how about you? My new job......hmmmm.....I like my old one better.  Well, this job is only temporary until the real estate market turns around, at least I hope it will turn around. I like Sales better, but Escrow is ok......I get to hear about the latest gossips (like who's sleeping with who, who's getting the latest Botox, who's getting a new boobs job.....oh the fun of working at Corporate America!  ). Well, at least there's no pressure for not making a sale.....I can finally take my 2 30 minutes break and 1 hour lunch.....somethings I can't enjoy when I was in the sales office.


LOL I know what you mean.  I get to hear all the gossips here tooo especially since there are only five of us in our office and four are females.  Sometimes its TMI if you know what I mean


----------



## Nat

Beautiful pictures, Angie and chanellove21!!


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> Beautiful pictures, Angie and chanellove21!!


Thanks Nat!  Check out the other pics of lola and louie that I posted on the Chanel Mommies Fun Thread.  How have you been?


----------



## Nat

Love your pictures, Angie


----------



## Nat

I posted this in General Discussion, but wanted to share here too. 

This is the latest (Dutch) Heineken commercial: house warming party, woman shows her walk-in closet and then.......

Check out the guy on the left


----------



## petlouie

Beautylicious said:


> I posted this in General Discussion, but wanted to share here too.
> 
> This is the latest (Dutch) Heineken commercial: house warming party, woman shows her walk-in closet and then.......
> 
> Check out the guy on the left


----------



## Smoothoprter

That commercial was hysterical Nathalie.


----------



## fufu

*Beautylicious: Very funny commercial, thanks for sharing  
*


----------



## burberryprncess

HAAHAA Nath, I  that commercial.  Reminds me of the guys at work.


----------



## pond23

LOL! Hilarious commercial *Nath*! So true, the differences between men and women. Hee hee.


----------



## lovensparkle

Beautylicious said:


> I posted this in General Discussion, but wanted to share here too.
> 
> This is the latest (Dutch) Heineken commercial: house warming party, woman shows her walk-in closet and then.......
> 
> Check out the guy on the left





I LOVE IT!   Thanks for a good laugh Nat!


----------



## IceEarl

Nat... thanks for sharing, this is holarious!! I sent it to my colleagues in the office and everybody had a good laugh.. including the men!


----------



## Nat

Glad it made you laugh, gals


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> Glad it made you laugh, gals


 lt made my day..Thanks for sharing Beauty


----------



## alfiebach

chanellove21 said:


> aww. how old is your baby petlouie? she's so adorable. I thought I'd share pictures of my little baby who is almost 8 months old! they grow so fast!


 Great pics of your precious angel


----------



## alfiebach

vikianderson said:


> *^ ^ really? how strange *


 sorry did not reply, been sick with this bug!!!!!! anyway, l have sent another message so i will let you know . The only thing i noticed is evrything is in $????.....If i get stuck l will pm you if you dont mind


----------



## alfiebach

Angie, hi...l love both your pics, but you to together is just lovely alf


----------



## gators

OMG...that commercial is hilarious!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Guys, I'm supposed to be packing for my long weekend trip to Vegas. But I never liked packing and decided to just go with clothes on my back. Lol. 

I really don't feel like packing, so I'm just going to wear whatever I buy there! Of course this little plan could backfire and I might end up having to wash my clothes every night in my hotel bathroom, lol. Hmmm... I guess I'll bring one extra outfit for that slim chance of me not finding anything I like.

I don't think it's likely I'd be getting something from Chanel on this trip but well, you never know.  And there's always that one in a billion chance of hitting a jackpot.  LOL.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hey Justine, where are you staying?  To find cheap clothes go to the Mile Mall inside of the Planet Hollywood hotel, or I guess you can go to the Fashion Mall.  

I'm going to Vegas this summer too with DH and MIL.  MIL has never been there and DH doesn't really like Vegas but I'm able to convince him to go since MIL wants to go.


----------



## NanamiRyu

I'll be staying at PH and Encore, so yup! You'll definitely find me at Mile Mall and Fashion Show. I think I'll probably just grab some clothes on sale from Macy's and etc. I can't believe I'm going with "Sophie's choice" about packing, lol, but not having that extra pressure of think about what to bring feels good so far. 

How cool you can travel with your MIL, Mon.  I can't even travel with my own mother as she and I disagree just about everything when we do.   Where are you thinking of staying?


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^The Venezia Tower at the Venetian most likely.  It's cental and nice enough.  My MIL is really low key and easy going, just like my own mother.  We'll drop my girls off at my parent's house on the drive up to Vegas.


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> Angie, hi...l love both your pics, but you to together is just lovely alf


 Thanks Alfie!  How are you feeling?  I stayed home from work today, was up nost of the night getting sick and have the worst headache ever.  Feeling alittle better now.


----------



## missydarla

Hey there! we will be checking at Encore also but on Sunday until Tuesday I think.  Im pretty sure you will get something nice at Chanel Encore.... they have a lot of nice stuff....  You can get a lot of clothes at Fashion Show Mall too... Have Fun!!!  buzz me if you need anything here in Vegas...






NanamiRyu said:


> I'll be staying at PH and Encore, so yup! You'll definitely find me at Mile Mall and Fashion Show. I think I'll probably just grab some clothes on sale from Macy's and etc. I can't believe I'm going with "Sophie's choice" about packing, lol, but not having that extra pressure of think about what to bring feels good so far.
> 
> How cool you can travel with your MIL, Mon. I can't even travel with my own mother as she and I disagree just about everything when we do. Where are you thinking of staying?


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> Thanks Alfie! How are you feeling? I stayed home from work today, was up nost of the night getting sick and have the worst headache ever. Feeling alittle better now.


 Take care, l going to venture out today!!!!!...l mean get dressed LOL


----------



## alfiebach

Everyone seems to be going to Vegas...........l loved it there, but we were in a C**p hotel apparently LOL...but they look nice in the pics....Have fun all


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> Take care, l going to venture out today!!!!!...l mean get dressed LOL


 Hi Alfie, feeling better today.  We just stayed home and rest today and lola's grandpa came and visited her for an hour.  Tomorrow we'll probably go to the stores for awhile.  Are you feeling better?  Hows your DD doing?


----------



## Cyndee

NanamiRyu said:


> Guys, I'm supposed to be packing for my long weekend trip to Vegas. But I never liked packing and decided to just go with clothes on my back. Lol.
> 
> I really don't feel like packing, so I'm just going to wear whatever I buy there! Of course this little plan could backfire and I might end up having to wash my clothes every night in my hotel bathroom, lol. Hmmm... I guess I'll bring one extra outfit for that slim chance of me not finding anything I like.
> 
> I don't think it's likely I'd be getting something from Chanel on this trip but well, you never know. And there's always that one in a billion chance of hitting a jackpot. LOL.



According to my husband, he says whenever we go to Vegas, all I need to pack is a toothbrush.  He knows how much I love to shop there. :shame: 
Have fun!  I'm dying to go back too, but we were JUST there.  Seriously, I could live there.


----------



## alfiebach

Cyndee said:


> According to my husband, he says whenever we go to Vegas, all I need to pack is a toothbrush. He knows how much I love to shop there. :shame:
> Have fun! I'm dying to go back too, but we were JUST there. Seriously, I could live there.


 l agree, l could live there......next time l go, thats what l will do


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> Hi Alfie, feeling better today. We just stayed home and rest today and lola's grandpa came and visited her for an hour. Tomorrow we'll probably go to the stores for awhile. Are you feeling better? Hows your DD doing?


 Never got out, still tired......glad you did not get it full blown. DD fine...but l miss her


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> Never got out, still tired......glad you did not get it full blown. DD fine...but l miss her


 im still tired too.  my headache is still lingering but not as bad as a couple days ago.  how about you?


----------



## alfiebach

petlouie said:


> im still tired too. my headache is still lingering but not as bad as a couple days ago. how about you?


 went out today, to see a friend...yes still have headache, but thanks its much better the tiredness is such a pain you take care angie....also had retail therapy on line....will reveal all on fun thread as not chanel....l have been naughty again x


----------



## NanamiRyu

Smoothoprter said:


> ^^The Venezia Tower at the Venetian most likely.  It's cental and nice enough.  My MIL is really low key and easy going, just like my own mother.  We'll drop my girls off at my parent's house on the drive up to Vegas.



Mon, I'm surprised to hear you are not thinking of Palazzo when you'll be at Ventian.  I haven't stayed there yet, but Ventian fans seem to love it.  

As for me, Encore turned out to be nice but hmmm...  For some reason I didn't really get wowed by it like the first time I stayed at Wynn.  Perhaps my expectation was too high?  And new Chanel boutique there is really small, maybe a tinsy bit larger than one on Madison?

I didn't get any bag at all so far but picked up few things from Bellagio & Wynn boutiques.  I so blame MIffy for getting me addicted to costume jewelleries!

I'm actually logging in from Fashion Show Mall.  Lol.  Can anybody guess where I'm using internet for free?

I'm writing this at Apple store.   It's where I check my emails for free when I'm in Vegas.   Gotta go shop shop shop more ladies!


----------



## Leopardprint

NanamiRyu --> Oh the Chanel stores are small in Vegas? I'm heading there in March...Thinking of getting something from there (Chanel of course)...hee hee... Where are the good places to shop? First time to Vegas for me!


----------



## petlouie

alfiebach said:


> went out today, to see a friend...yes still have headache, but thanks its much better the tiredness is such a pain you take care angie....also had retail therapy on line....will reveal all on fun thread as not chanel....l have been naughty again x


 oh retail therapy is always good...cant wait to see what you got


----------



## Smoothoprter

Leopardprint said:


> NanamiRyu --> Oh the Chanel stores are small in Vegas? I'm heading there in March...Thinking of getting something from there (Chanel of course)...hee hee... Where are the good places to shop? First time to Vegas for me!


 
I think the Chanel boutique at the Bellagio is bigger than the one at The Wynn.  I'll have to check out the one at Encore when I'm there in June.


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Mon, I'm surprised to hear you are not thinking of Palazzo when you'll be at Ventian. I haven't stayed there yet, but Ventian fans seem to love it.


 
Yeah, maybe we will - but the Venezia tower is closer to the Forum shops.


----------



## burberryprncess

Hiya folks!  Any of you still have your Christmas tree up?  








Embarrassingly so.....yes, me. :shame:  Last night DH asked me when I'm gonna take that down.  Well, I'm lazy when it comes to packing, so it's still up.    Well, it's artificial maybe it will live 4ever and never needs food or H2O so there's no point taking it down.


----------



## burberryprncess

Let me share some pictures of my Christmas tree before I take it down per DH's request.    I've been collecting ornaments since I was a kid and every year I add one or two more to my collection minus the ones my kiddies broke.


----------



## burberryprncess

Here are the stockings.  One for each person in the household.  I bet ya can't tell which is mine.


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> Here are the stockings. One for each person in the household. I bet ya can't tell which is mine.


 
You got me, I'm stumped!

I am lazy when it comes to that stuff as well.  DH on the other hand is type A and can't sit still for one minute.  He had me packing up our decorations and tree on New Years day.  I spent all morning putting everything away.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hey Sophie, here is my tree this year, and some of my favorite decorations.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Hey Sophie, here is my tree this year, and some of my favorite decorations.




Oh Mon, your decorations are so elegant.  Your house is so beautiful too!  Poor you for listening to your DH and taking it down on New Years Day.  Sometimes, it's nice to be deaf so everything our DHs whine about goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## burberryprncess

Mon, my DH is embarrassed by my childlike decorations.    Well, I'm a child at heart.


----------



## petlouie

Monica and Sophie, I love both your xmas trees and decorations.


----------



## burberryprncess

^thank you.


----------



## burberryprncess

I forgot about the whole tree.


----------



## alfiebach

wow, lovely christmas decorations, l does seem a shame to take them down, over in the UK they say they should be down by the 6th, 12th night....cant remember why???? x


----------



## alfiebach

mon, what is in the 3 boxes...looks interesting xxx


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Smoothoprter - *I love your nutcrackers!


----------



## NanamiRyu

missydarla said:


> Hey there! we will be checking at Encore also but on Sunday until Tuesday I think. Im pretty sure you will get something nice at Chanel Encore.... they have a lot of nice stuff.... You can get a lot of clothes at Fashion Show Mall too... Have Fun!!! buzz me if you need anything here in Vegas...


 
Hi!  What did you think of Encore now you must've checked out?  I thought the "living room" part of their all "suites" room were nice but because of that layout, the bedroom part fell cramped compared to Wynn rooms.  And ouch!  I definitely not had good time gambling at Encore.ush:  

The only bag I really liked from Encore was something from prefall.  But the price was so ridiculous for such a tiny bag, I really couldn't get it.  I got few little things from Bellagio & Wynn instead.




Cyndee said:


> According to my husband, he says whenever we go to Vegas, all I need to pack is a toothbrush. He knows how much I love to shop there. :shame:
> Have fun! I'm dying to go back too, but we were JUST there. Seriously, I could live there.


 
 Cyndee!  I ended up FORGETTING to bring even the toothbrush and had to get one from ABC.  LOL.  




Leopardprint said:


> NanamiRyu --> *Oh the Chanel stores are small in Vegas?* I'm heading there in March...Thinking of getting something from there (Chanel of course)...hee hee... Where are the good places to shop? First time to Vegas for me!


 
Oh no.  I only meant that the one at Encore is small.  The boutiques at Wynn and Bellagio are both quite large and nice.  Fashion Show Mall, which is right across from Wynn, have tons of shops to check out, including NM.  Shops at Palazzo and Ventian are nice too but Forum shops at Caesars is often thought as a must to do to many shoppers.




Smoothoprter said:


> Yeah, maybe we will - but the Venezia tower is closer to the Forum shops.


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> Mon, my DH is embarrassed by my childlike decorations.  Well, I'm a child at heart.


 
Oh don't listen to him.  When I saw your tree I was thinking "I wish I had collected ornaments since I was a little girl" - it seems so much more sentimental to me.


----------



## Smoothoprter

alfiebach said:


> mon, what is in the 3 boxes...looks interesting xxx


 
They are Sarabella Creations 6" glass ornaments.  

http://www.sarabellacreations.com/link_items.php?category=6 Inch Ornaments&subcategory=Christmas

One is the Kissing Ornament, one the Drummer Boy, and the last is the Bergdorf Goodman ornament -LOL!  Last year I tried to get the Saks ornament but it sold out before I could get one.  







Let me find pictures of the other ornaments.


----------



## Smoothoprter

This is the Bergdorf Goodman Sarabella Ornament.






This one is the Kissing Ball ornament:






I can't find a picture of the Drummer Boy ornament, but below is the one I missed on sale this year and now if I want it I have to pay full price:


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> This is the Bergdorf Goodman Sarabella Ornament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the Kissing Ball ornament:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a picture of the Drummer Boy ornament, but below is the one I missed on sale this year and now if I want it I have to pay full price:


 Just beautiful Mon, and do you get one every year to build a collection???
l would be frighten someone would touch them and break them, they are very special. I love the Valentine one....will you be getting that any time soon???? Thanks for the pics  x


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> Oh don't listen to him. When I saw your tree I was thinking "I wish I had collected ornaments since I was a little girl" - it seems so much more sentimental to me.


 Yes l agree, l agree. l should have collected a special one when DD was born every year, but l am not forward thinkingush: x


----------



## burberryprncess

*Mon, *you ornaments are beautiful and special.  They look so delicate, I'll be afraid to touch them.


----------



## Smoothoprter

alfiebach said:


> Just beautiful Mon, and do you get one every year to build a collection???
> l would be frighten someone would touch them and break them, they are very special. I love the Valentine one....will you be getting that any time soon???? Thanks for the pics  x


 
Not really, like anything else I get one when I find one I really want.  They come in huge velvet lined hard boxes.  The ornaments are very large.






Here is a picture of the Drummer Boy ornament.


----------



## burberryprncess

^That is so beautiful!  This is more in line with DH's taste.  He is sick of my goofy doll ornaments, lol.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I'm really liking this one too of the mother and her daughter on Christmas morning...






And here are some retired ornaments that are nice, and the Saks ornament that I missed out on for Christmas 2007...


----------



## burberryprncess

^Pretty!  I need to check them out in Oct/Nov when they sell.  Are they heavy?


----------



## baglady88

i really wanna get the GST tote..is it worth it? $2,150 bucks?? And im a college student with a part time job..should i get it or not? i dunno wat to do!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> ^Pretty! I need to check them out in Oct/Nov when they sell. Are they heavy?


 
Well they are always available for sale on the Sarabella Creations website.  Every year Frontgate online orders a few ornaments, and Neiman Marcus online orders one ornament to make them available to their customers.  I missed the Red Mink Santa when it was available on sale at Neiman's at the end of December.  One minute it was full price, the next it was on sale and sold out.


----------



## burberryprncess

baglady88 said:


> i really wanna get the GST tote..is it worth it? $2,150 bucks?? And im a college student with a part time job..should i get it or not? i dunno wat to do!!



If you have the funds, I don't see why not.  Ever consider a gently used one from Ebay?  You can save some $$$.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Well they are always available for sale.  Every year Frontgate and Neiman Marcus online order one ornament to make it available to their customers.  I missed the Red Mink Santa when it was available on sale at Neiman's at the end of December.  One minute it was full price, the next it was on sale and sold out.



How much are they?

Btw, I sent you an email, but you can ignore it since it's been resolved.  I was frantic earlier.


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> How much are they?
> 
> Btw, I sent you an email, but you can ignore it since it's been resolved. I was frantic earlier.


 
Hey Sophie, I got your email and responded.  I'm glad you got it sorted.


----------



## burberryprncess

Oh Mon, it was a good lesson for me.  Tomorrow I have to call Chanel BH to cancel my waitlist.....or I may end up with 3.


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> Not really, like anything else I get one when I find one I really want. They come in huge velvet lined hard boxes. The ornaments are very large.
> 
> cache.gettyimages.com/xc/75998758.jpg?v=1&c=ViewImages&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19328A71BF6FE301F7DBE9FAFDE272A83FD284831B75F48EF45
> 
> Here is a picture of the Drummer Boy ornament.


 They are all so beautiful, and how many have you collected so far ???.Did you have a real tree??? We had a fake this year ...when we lived in the mountains, they would cut a fresh one for us, the smell is divine, although the needles stay with you for awhile, but l dont mind that, as l have to hoover with my pooch anyway


----------



## NanamiRyu

Pretty ornaments, Mon!  

I'm actually really liking this BG one.  Lol.







Do they come come with those gold stand as shown in this pic?


----------



## alfiebach

baglady88 said:


> i really wanna get the GST tote..is it worth it? $2,150 bucks?? And im a college student with a part time job..should i get it or not? i dunno wat to do!!


 If you thiking about it, then no...lf you loved it you would just get it, it would be love at 1st sight....but l think its worth the money its a lovely bag...good luck with your decsion x


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Do they come come with those gold stand as shown in this pic?


 
Can you believe no!  You have to pay extra for those - sheesh!

The Bergdorf ornament was from 2006.  If you wanted one you might be able to special order it, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Smoothoprter

alfiebach said:


> They are all so beautiful, and how many have you collected so far ???.Did you have a real tree??? We had a fake this year ...when we lived in the mountains, they would cut a fresh one for us, the smell is divine, although the needles stay with you for awhile, but l dont mind that, as l have to hoover with my pooch anyway


 
I only have the three (BG, Drummer Boy, Kissing Ball).

Last year we invested in a fake tree.  We always bought real trees before then.


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> Can you believe no! You have to pay extra for those - sheesh!
> 
> The Bergdorf ornament was from 2006. If you wanted one you might be able to special order it, but I don't know for sure.


 ...Thats dreadful.....but they are pretty special though


----------



## MusicTherapist

Hellow, ladies ! How is everyone today? 

Mon, those are really pretty ornaments. I also prefer our fake Christmas tree over the real ones. So much "neater" .


----------



## habanerita

Ladies.......We are freezing down here in Miami......YIKES......had to put the heater on last night for the first time in ages........Really Cold.....you all must be freezing in the North.......don't know how you do it..........stay warm.......H


----------



## gators

Mon, your ornaments are beautiful.  I also love your krinkles display.  I have a bunch of krinkles.
I'm sorda anal about getting my christmas decorations down also.:shame:  At least my parents were in town to help me take everything down.  We always buy a real tree, but the older I get the more I want a fake tree.   I get really tired of continuously watering and sweeping up needles.



> Ladies.......We are freezing down here in Miami......YIKES......had to put the heater on last night for the first time in ages........Really Cold.....you all must be freezing in the North.......don't know how you do it..........stay warm.......H


 
We're having a heat wave now...about 40 degrees  I thought I was going to freeze last week and over the weekend.   When my daughter went to the bus stop last week one morning it was 8 degrees.
I lived in Gainesville for many years and loved florida in the winter, but the summers were miserable.  I'd still love to move back one day!


----------



## alfiebach

gators said:


> Mon, your ornaments are beautiful. I also love your krinkles display. I have a bunch of krinkles.
> I'm sorda anal about getting my christmas decorations down also.:shame: At least my parents were in town to help me take everything down. We always buy a real tree, but the older I get the more I want a fake tree. I get really tired of continuously watering and sweeping up needles.
> 
> 
> 
> We're having a heat wave now...about 40 degrees I thought I was going to freeze last week and over the weekend. When my daughter went to the bus stop last week one morning it was 8 degrees.
> I lived in Gainesville for many years and loved florida in the winter, but the summers were miserable. I'd still love to move back one day!


 Is Virginia, like New England???? sorry if dumb question....but do have 4 seasons like us????


----------



## gators

^^LOL! not a dumb question.  Yes, we have 4 seasons.


----------



## alfiebach

gators said:


> ^^LOL! not a dumb question. Yes, we have 4 seasons.


 Thanks.....Everyday on here, is like having a Geography, and History lesson....i wish school had been this fun


----------



## burberryprncess

We have 1 1/2 seasons.


----------



## lightyear

i am excited to have my 2nd purchase (chanel bag). MY first bag is a jumbo classic flap bag in black. I am clueless as to what to buy this time (online),whether a Grand Shopper tote,a large Cabas. I want a big bag which is convenient to use everyday. The chains though hurt my shoulder sometimes. Plsss help!  thanks


----------



## alfiebach

lightyear said:


> i am excited to have my 2nd purchase (chanel bag). MY first bag is a jumbo classic flap bag in black. I am clueless as to what to buy this time (online),whether a Grand Shopper tote,a large Cabas. I want a big bag which is convenient to use everyday. The chains though hurt my shoulder sometimes. Plsss help!  thanks


 I have always liked the GST, l love it in patent bordeaux, or the caviar...how do you buy online ?????.Let us know your choice and good luck


----------



## alfiebach

lightyear said:


> i am excited to have my 2nd purchase (chanel bag). MY first bag is a jumbo classic flap bag in black. I am clueless as to what to buy this time (online),whether a Grand Shopper tote,a large Cabas. I want a big bag which is convenient to use everyday. The chains though hurt my shoulder sometimes. Plsss help!  thanks


 Sorry l got confused, l do like the GST, but l was thinging of the Medallion Tote, when l mentioned Bordeaux....l checked the Cabas, they are nice bags, but do you want another chain strap ???? x


----------



## True*Fidelity

Do you have the Chanel Medallion tote in Bordeaux, Alfie?  Please show pics if you do.


----------



## alfiebach

True*Fidelity said:


> Do you have the Chanel Medallion tote in Bordeaux, Alfie? Please show pics if you do.


 LOL...my dear IF, l had one, you would be the 1st to see....the whole world would see...l wish i had not seen your black one kk


----------



## alfiebach

hi, l have done a search, but nothing comes up....a bag called the MAXIMO....any idea's would be great thanks xxx


----------



## alfiebach

alfiebach said:


> hi, l have done a search, but nothing comes up....a bag called the MAXIMO....any idea's would be great thanks xxx


 ok guys have found out lol.....you all call it the Maxi he he xxxx


----------



## LVLux

Wish it were the year of the DOG so that I could have many good fortunes this year!!! Happy New Year to all of the Ox's 2009-I have to wait until 2018!!!


----------



## alfiebach

LVLux said:


> Wish it were the year of the DOG so that I could have many good fortunes this year!!! Happy New Year to all of the Ox's 2009-I have to wait until 2018!!!


 Happy new year to you...how many are there..ie dog ox etc....l'm a rooster, when is that, do you know ????


----------



## LVLux

Rooster is born during these years 

1921, 1933, 1945, 1957, 1969, 1981, 1993, 2005

People born in the Year of the Rooster are deep thinkers, capable, and talented. They like to be busy and are devoted beyond their capabilities and are deeply disappointed if they fail. People born in the Rooster Year are often a bit eccentric, and often have rather difficult relationship with others. They always think they are right and usually are! They frequently are loners and though they give the outward impression of being adventurous, they are timid. Rooster people¡¦s emotions like their fortunes, swing very high to very low. They can be selfish and too outspoken, but are always interesting and can be extremely brave. They are most compatible with Ox,


----------



## Bri 333

I am also a dog and DH is a rabbit. Is that a good combination?


----------



## LVLux

Year Of The Rabbit

1915, 1927, 1939, 1951, 1963, 1975, 1987, 1999

People born in the Year of the Rabbit are articulate, talented, and ambitious. They are virtuous, reserved, and have excellent taste. Rabbit people are admired, trusted, and are often financially lucky. They are fond of gossip but are tactful and generally kind. Rabbit people seldom lose their temper. They are clever at business and being conscientious, never back out of a contract. They would make good gamblers for they have the uncanny gift of choosing the right thing. However, they seldom gamble, as they are conservative and wise. They are most compatible with those born in the years of the Sheep, Pig, and Dog.

I am a dog too: here is the description:Year of the Dog

1922, 1934, 1946, 1958, 1970, 1982, 1994, 2006

People born in the Year of the Dog possess the best traits of human nature. They have a deep sense of loyalty, are honest, and inspire other people¡¦s confidence because they know how to keep secrets. But Dog People are somewhat selfish, terribly stubborn, and eccentric. They care little for wealth, yet somehow always seem to have money. They can be cold emotionally and sometimes distant at parties. They can find fault with many things and are noted for their sharp tongues. Dog people make good leaders. They are compatible with those born in the Years of the Horse, Tiger, and Rabbit.

 GOOD MATCH for us both-My DH is a horse!!!


----------



## Cyndee

I was born in the year of the Ox.  I hope this is a good year for me!


----------



## alfiebach

LVLux said:


> Rooster is born during these years
> 
> 1921, 1933, 1945, 1957, 1969, 1981, 1993, 2005
> 
> People born in the Year of the Rooster are deep thinkers, capable, and talented. They like to be busy and are devoted beyond their capabilities and are deeply disappointed if they fail. People born in the Rooster Year are often a bit eccentric, and often have rather difficult relationship with others. They always think they are right and usually are! They frequently are loners and though they give the outward impression of being adventurous, they are timid. Rooster people¡¦s emotions like their fortunes, swing very high to very low. They can be selfish and too outspoken, but are always interesting and can be extremely brave. They are most compatible with Ox,


 wow thanks....so interesting.....some of it is spot on, but only the good bits lol jk x


----------



## Expat

Evening all!

I'm a Snake. DH is a Snake and... DD is a Snake! What are the chances of that?!

Hoping Ox year is a good one for us, I certainly need it.


----------



## nalgene

LVLux said:


> Y
> 
> I am a dog too: here is the description:Year of the Dog
> 
> 1922, 1934, 1946, 1958, 1970, 1982, 1994, 2006
> 
> People born in the Year of the Dog possess the best traits of human nature. They have a deep sense of loyalty, are honest, and inspire other people¡¦s confidence because they know how to keep secrets. But Dog People are somewhat selfish, terribly stubborn, and eccentric. They care little for wealth, yet somehow always seem to have money. They can be cold emotionally and sometimes distant at parties. They can find fault with many things and are noted for their sharp tongues. Dog people make good leaders. They are compatible with those born in the Years of the Horse, Tiger, and Rabbit.
> 
> GOOD MATCH for us both-My DH is a horse!!!



i am a dog as well and it is surprising true.


----------



## nalgene

Expat, thats just unbelievable. WOW!


----------



## Expat

But what does it mean??!! LOL!


----------



## luckycharms

Hi guys, 
I don't know where to post this but pls. can you help me name this Chanel bag ? Is this vintage or new and how much ? thanks


----------



## Expat

Milz!!! Hello babe! 

No idea on the bag, but did you see them IRL?????????


----------



## NanamiRyu

Expat said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I'm a Snake. DH is a Snake and... DD is a Snake! What are the chances of that?!
> 
> Hoping Ox year is a good one for us, I certainly need it.


 
How cool!  When I was young, I wanted to marry someone who's either same age as me or 12 yrs older and have a child born in the year of sign same as ours.  Lol.  I guess liked my sign too much?  I was born in year of dragon~

And Carole, Snakes are supposed to be the most powerful in year of Ox!  So 2009 should be uber good year for your family.


----------



## NanamiRyu

luckycharms said:


> Hi guys,
> I don't know where to post this but pls. can you help me name this Chanel bag ? Is this vintage or new and how much ? thanks


 
Pic is too small but it sort of looks like Rodeo Drive?  Anyone else agree?


----------



## IceEarl

Hi post this at the main Chanel forum,more people will see it there perhaps you'll get an answer there.

This chi chat thread is for non chanel topics . HTH.



luckycharms said:


> Hi guys,
> I don't know where to post this but pls. can you help me name this Chanel bag ? Is this vintage or new and how much ? thanks


----------



## Expat

NanamiRyu said:


> How cool! When I was young, I wanted to marry someone who's either same age as me or 12 yrs older and have a child born in the year of sign same as ours. Lol. I guess liked my sign too much? I was born in year of dragon~
> 
> And Carole, *Snakes are supposed to be the most powerful in year of Ox! So 2009 should be uber good year for your family.*


 
Thank god for that! I really, really need some good stuff to happen very soon. Realise I need to actually MAKE it happen, but still, a break would be good.

Wouldn't mind bumping into Brangelina while they are here... not sure how long they're here for, but I rather fancy stalking them and their gorgeous kiddies!


----------



## Nat

Hi *luckycharms*, it's a Cartier tote, not Chanel...


----------



## LVLux

alfiebach said:


> wow thanks....so interesting.....some of it is spot on, but only the good bits lol jk x



Same for me- it  says the dog is selfish and I give away more than I keep even to a fault!!!


----------



## LVLux

Expat said:


> Thank god for that! I really, really need some good stuff to happen very soon. Realise I need to actually MAKE it happen, but still, a break would be good.
> 
> Wouldn't mind bumping into Brangelina while they are here... not sure how long they're here for, but I rather fancy stalking them and their gorgeous kiddies!



Just look for the Ugliest blue dress and that will be her!!!


----------



## Expat

LVLux said:


> Just look for the Ugliest blue dress and that will be her!!!


 
I beg to differ  She would look stunning dressed in a sack and that blue dress was very classy compared to all the bling everyone else was wearing. She doesn't need to try as hard as them


----------



## big_gental_cat

Cyndee said:


> I was born in the year of the Ox.  I hope this is a good year for me!


Don't forget to wear red. It can be anything from underwear to accessories. It will help avoid bad luck and get good luck.


----------



## LVLux

Is wearing red for all signs or just for the OX???


----------



## big_gental_cat

just for OX this time. You wear red once it is your year. Something can be as simple as red string around wrist.


----------



## Smoothoprter

LVLux said:


> Just look for the Ugliest blue dress and that will be her!!!


 
I agree with Carole.  She could be wearing burlap and still be stunning.


----------



## LVLux

OK- I will not be in red then until 2018 I think- is the year of the dog!

Not for me on ANgelina-she is looking far too gaunt,drawn,pastee and her hair is too long,dark-no highlights nothing just drab dark =it all pulls her face down and then on top of that to put on a backwards dress w/ no belt, no personalization at all just did not cut it for me- I think she is a nice person but from a style point she has been needing a make over for the past few years- looking too much like her old Heroin days!


----------



## alfiebach

LVLux said:


> Same for me- it says the dog is selfish and I give away more than I keep even to a fault!!!


 l know l suppose its just a general thing.....what is 1953 ??? thats DH X


----------



## alfiebach

Have to say there is something about ANGELINA.....L saw her in an interview, and instantly liked her.....now brad l feel is gorg...oh yes x


----------



## LVLux

alfiebach said:


> l know l suppose its just a general thing.....what is 1953 ??? thats DH X



Oh- that just means people born between the years of 1944-1958 for instance are the year of the _____ fill in the blank.


----------



## NanamiRyu

alfiebach said:


> l know l suppose its just a general thing.....what is 1953 ??? thats DH X


 
1953 was year of the snake.

I never liked Jolie.  Okay.  Truth be told, I do think she looks perfect as Lara Croft.  Lol.  But never cared for as an actress and even disliked her as a person after Brangelina was formed.


----------



## alfiebach

NanamiRyu said:


> 1953 was year of the snake.
> 
> I never liked Jolie. Okay. Truth be told, I do think she looks perfect as Lara Croft. Lol. But never cared for as an actress and even disliked her as a person after Brangelina was formed.


 thanks....would that be good with Rooster ????
Yes she got a lot of bad press over that, l wonder why Brad got away with it,l always feel sorry for Jen.....She has never found happiness x


----------



## petlouie

what would be 1983 and 2008?


----------



## LVLux

Petlouie here is a fun site that lists all signs by their BD Year...http://www.c-c-c.org/chineseculture/zodiac/dog.html


----------



## LVLux

alfiebach said:


> thanks....would that be good with Rooster ????
> Yes she got a lot of bad press over that, l wonder why Brad got away with it,l always feel sorry for Jen.....She has never found happiness x



Yeah, I dn't dislike her but her behavior has been bizarre and after her Father came out and pleaded with her to get some Mental Health and a DR. mentioned that she had a Heroin problem it all just made sense that she is sometimes off a little-even adopting all of the kids sooo many seems unusual to me almost borderline mental-I was thinking the the reason that she had more kids of her own was because she worked out a deal with Brad that before they could adopt anymore he wanted to have more together??? Just my own thoughts about it-no facts to back it up KWIM???


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> Petlouie here is a fun site that lists all signs by their BD Year...http://www.c-c-c.org/chineseculture/zodiac/dog.html


 
thanks LVLux!


----------



## alfiebach

LVLux said:


> Yeah, I dn't dislike her but her behavior has been bizarre and after her Father came out and pleaded with her to get some Mental Health and a DR. mentioned that she had a Heroin problem it all just made sense that she is sometimes off a little-even adopting all of the kids sooo many seems unusual to me almost borderline mental-I was thinking the the reason that she had more kids of her own was because she worked out a deal with Brad that before they could adopt anymore he wanted to have more together??? Just my own thoughts about it-no facts to back it up KWIM???


 .....you are too funny...l love how you tell it straight......l did wonder about the vial of blood, now that was very odd


----------



## LVLux

Well, not to mention  french kissing her brother at the awards show!!! Still I think she has seemed to clean up and hope she is normal for the sake of all of thse kids!

OK- Back to cleaning up my closet!


----------



## scarletambience

Hi there! I was on a plane to Heathrow 2 nights ago from SNG and what a flight! I never expected to see London covered in SNOW! I am in Oxford now, and I am so glad I did not carry my Cerf. Brought a Medium Beige Canvas Tote instead, which is holding up nicely, what with the snow falling here. Oxford is so pretty. I'll be headed into London for the weekend and hope to buy a bag from the London stores.

Can't wait to wear my new Jacket! Can't believe how lucky I was to have found it - I love the SA's who got this for me. I got all gloomy and miserable when I lost out on all the Tweed jackets in Size 34 during the sales. Then this came up, and I had to have it. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11-sp...all-winter-2008-9-chanel-collection-look-33,4

I bought it without even trying it, and I am a Size 001/2 so was quite nervous about the amount of alterations that would be needed. Turns out, it fit me perfectly, I only had the sleeves taken up! The Jacket flares out at the bottom for a more dramatic look [created by detachable ruffles] which I love and has the signature quilted effect too! I had to share.....


----------



## IceEarl

^^ Ooooh, your jacket is beautiful, did you get it in the sale?  if you don't mind may i ask the prce? :-P it's a lovely jacket, would really love to see your modelling pics, could u take some for us, may be at the action thread, thanks.
It will look stunning in this cold snowy weather ... enjoy!


----------



## digchanel

hey ladies,ive been writing this personal statement of experience thing for university application..should i consider being a tpf member as an extracurricular activity??​


----------



## babevivtan

i like this!


----------



## alfiebach

digchanel said:


> hey ladies,ive been writing this personal statement of experience thing for university application..should i consider being a tpf member as an extracurricular activity??


 of course


----------



## alfiebach

scarletambience said:


> Hi there! I was on a plane to Heathrow 2 nights ago from SNG and what a flight! I never expected to see London covered in SNOW! I am in Oxford now, and I am so glad I did not carry my Cerf. Brought a Medium Beige Canvas Tote instead, which is holding up nicely, what with the snow falling here. Oxford is so pretty. I'll be headed into London for the weekend and hope to buy a bag from the London stores.
> 
> Can't wait to wear my new Jacket! Can't believe how lucky I was to have found it - I love the SA's who got this for me. I got all gloomy and miserable when I lost out on all the Tweed jackets in Size 34 during the sales. Then this came up, and I had to have it. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11-sp...all-winter-2008-9-chanel-collection-look-33,4
> 
> I bought it without even trying it, and I am a Size 001/2 so was quite nervous about the amount of alterations that would be needed. Turns out, it fit me perfectly, I only had the sleeves taken up! The Jacket flares out at the bottom for a more dramatic look [created by detachable ruffles] which I love and has the signature quilted effect too! I had to share.....


 stunning jacket, enjoy Oxford....hope the snow stops for you, but its quiet, so more room to shop.......the SA's at Selfridges are very good, my sister told me...have fun


----------



## Nat

*scarletambience*, your jacket is BEAUTIFUL, I love it! Enjoy Oxford/London and be careful in the snow!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Sigh...  I really must be getting old because it's snowing non stop here today and I'm so hating it.


----------



## LVLux

The Cold is definitely getting old-it is hard to see your cuteness when all bundled up-LOL I do like that are scarves are getting put to good use this winter!
Groundhog saw his shadow so 6 more weeks to go!


----------



## LVLux

Scarlettambience said" I bought it without even trying it, and I am a Size 001/2 so was quite nervous about the amount of alterations that would be needed. Turns out, it fit me perfectly, I only had the sleeves taken up! The Jacket flares out at the bottom for a more dramatic look [created by detachable ruffles] which I love and has the signature quilted effect too! I had to share.....[/QUOTE]

Size 001/2 Come here so I canYou!!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

LVLux said:


> The Cold is definitely getting old-it is hard to see your cuteness when all bundled up-LOL I do like that are scarves are getting put to good use this winter!
> Groundhog saw his shadow so 6 more weeks to go!


 
Yike!  I spent last 20 mins shoveling.  And as if it's not enough, it's going to keep snowing tomorrow.

Speaking of groundhog, NYC one bit mayor's finger on Groundhog Day!ush:


----------



## LVLux

IT'S TRUE -it was on the evening news-even the groundhog is Ticked about about having to freeze for 6 more weeks!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, ladies, I'm sick of the snow too!  My bell dancing class was canceled tonight!   My dad has a conference in Florida and I'm going with him on Wed... but it isn't even that warm there haha (still way better than here though, so I'll take it).   Ohhh, and I'm watching one of those gossip shows (Insider) and wtf happened to Christian Bale ... another talented actor has an "I'm holier than thou you all must bow down to me" moment (he *****ed out the photography director hardcore)!   Maybe he didn't get the memo that "American Psycho" was just a movie he starred in?


----------



## LVLux

a true mark of a Man!


----------



## Gamegurl

I need help - I went to the Chanel Boutique to buy something- I saw the new caviar clutch wallet with the little pocket on the back and the cc on the front the fold over clutch like wallet for $915 and I thought I love it- but when I told the SA I have another LV wallet at home I have not used and she saw my current wallet I was using - she said you probably don't need another wallet- so I bought the new Caviar agenda instead of $895....but then ....now I am home and still thinking about the wallet- should I return and get the wallet tomorrow? Or should I keep the Agenda which is pretty cool? It comes with 3 notebook inserts but then I may not want to write anything in it? What would I use an agenda for???/


----------



## LVLux

GO back and exchange it for the Wallet- you probably have so many wallets becasue it is what you love and what makes you happy!!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, ladies, I'm sick of the snow too! My bell dancing class was canceled tonight!  My dad has a conference in Florida and I'm going with him on Wed... but it isn't even that warm there haha (still way better than here though, so I'll take it).  Ohhh, and I'm watching one of those gossip shows (Insider) and wtf happened to Christian Bale ... another talented actor has an "I'm holier than thou you all must bow down to me" moment (he *****ed out the photography director hardcore)!  Maybe he didn't get the memo that "American Psycho" was just a movie he starred in?


 
Minal, take me with you!  I so wanna go to FL.  Who cares it's not _that warm_.  At least it won't be cold or snowing.

I know he's a hottie now (and Superhero, lol) but I think I'll always think of Christian Bale as the little boy who was in "Empire of the Sun."  LOL.


----------



## Expat

Justine... I have a bone to pick with you 

You are the WORST / BEST enabler ever. But you were supposed to SAVE me money!!

So how come I've somehow spent 4 times the amount I should have done??  
I know, I have no willpower 

Thank you, I think!


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Speaking of groundhog, NYC one bit mayor's finger on Groundhog Day!ush:


 
I heard about that.  It means you New Yorkers are screwed!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Expat said:


> Justine... I have a bone to pick with you
> 
> You are the WORST / BEST enabler ever. But you were supposed to SAVE me money!!
> 
> So how come I've somehow spent 4 times the amount I should have done??


 
So does it mean you got 3 pairs of shoes?

I hope everything goes through smoothly, including you getting to the package before T.  And if he does get to it before you, don't forget to remind him how much money you SAVED by not getting it in Omotesando boutique.




Smoothoprter said:


> I heard about that. It means you New Yorkers are screwed!


 
 

Monica, I'm gonna go start packing so I can live with you in sunny San Diego.


----------



## Expat

_So does it mean you got 3 pairs of shoes? _*Not exactly...!*

_I hope everything goes through smoothly, including you getting to the package before T. And if he does get to it before you, don't forget to remind him how much money you SAVED by not getting it in Omotesando boutique._

Yeah, fingers crossed eh?! Trouble is, FedEx telephoned me last time I did this and I had to pay before they would deliver! Now that wasn't a problem as I got to the phone first... But if the chappie comes to the door, we HAVE to pay cash. Yikes!

The other thing is - T needs to keep me sweet about something, so has promised to buy me shoes from Heathrow in May...!!! (pick me up off the floor!)
Wonder if I can get him to pay for these too or if I should demand another sweetener as well


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, sure, you can wedge yourself into my suitcase!   My mom and I are gonna go to Universal and Epcot and probably skip Disney, because we just have two days.  I'm supposed to be on a major diet, but no way in hell am I resisting my all time favorite brownie sundae at Ghirardelli's in downtown Disney ... which, unfortunately, happens to be right across from the hotel we're staying at!!  

Haha, ohhhh, I never saw that movie... I might have to check it out!   I can't wait for Confessions of a Shopaholic ... ohh, and He's Just Not That Into You seems cute too (haven't read the book though). 



NanamiRyu said:


> Minal, take me with you!  I so wanna go to FL.  Who cares it's not _that warm_.  At least it won't be cold or snowing.
> 
> I know he's a hottie now (and Superhero, lol) but I think I'll always think of Christian Bale as the little boy who was in "Empire of the Sun."  LOL.


----------



## IceEarl

*scarletambience, *size001/002 ? ... and you are worried the chanel 34 is too big for you?? I am just guessing ...need to see pics.. if not i'll join *LVLux*....lol

saw groundhog in the news over here in HK too, thought it's really intersting..... we don't get snow here .... envious you gals ...sometimes...shoveling souds like a great exercise in winter *J* :-P

and *Minal*... I want to join you in Miami too (Hmmm... transit at Tokyo and pick up *expat*), maybe we could call *Habanerita* out for shopping....lol... in my dreams! Enjoy your holiday *Minal*!!!

Work is sooooo busy/crazy after the CNY holiday.... I am actually taking a small break in the office now... (anyways it's 5.45pm) ....

*gamegurl,* return the agenda if you don't see yourself using it and get the wallet if it sings to your heart


----------



## Expat

This is my 1000th post!  
Do I get a prize? _*Cruise Red would be nice, thank you* _

Yep - I'll join you on a trip to the sun! It's sunny here, but also cold.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Expat said:


> The other thing is - T needs to keep me sweet about something, so has promised to buy me shoes from Heathrow in May...!!! (pick me up off the floor!)
> Wonder if I can get him to pay for these too or if I should demand another sweetener as well


 
Lol.  Oh, he must done something bad to make such promise!  Ho about raising the ante and demand a bag when you get to Heathrow? 




fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, sure, you can wedge yourself into my suitcase!  My mom and I are gonna go to Universal and Epcot and probably skip Disney, because we just have two days. I'm supposed to be on a major diet, but no way in hell am I resisting my all time favorite brownie sundae at Ghirardelli's in downtown Disney ... which, unfortunately, happens to be right across from the hotel we're staying at!!
> 
> Haha, ohhhh, I never saw that movie... I might have to check it out! I can't wait for Confessions of a Shopaholic ... ohh, and He's Just Not That Into You seems cute too (haven't read the book though).


 
Hehe.  That movie is from 1987, so you were just a tiny little thing back then.  Lol.

Did you ever see a TV show called "Fringe," Minal?  I didn't even know such thing existed but caught an episode last night because sis had Fox on TV to watch, what else?  American Idol.  And seeing Joshua Jackson all grown up was a nice surprise.  I used to think he'll grow up looking like Clooney when he was a teen in "Dawson's Creek."  Lol. 

I stayed at Downtown Disney area couple times myself.  I had quite a blast at the arcade there, which was included in my park ticket.  I beat every guys who challenge me in racing game.  I so envy you being able to fly off to Orlando.  I'm getting too sick of all the snow we are having.




IceEarl said:


> saw groundhog in the news over here in HK too, thought it's really intersting..... we don't get snow here .... envious you gals ...sometimes...shoveling souds like a great exercise in winter *J* :-P


 
The little guy actually looked quite cute in the pic featured on yesterday's newspaper.  He had certain "bad boy" appeal.


----------



## scarletambience

I am on a work trip till 23 Feb so I can't load pics at the moment. Will take pics when I get home. I am trying to upload 2 pics of the jacket sent by my SA some time ago of the front/back saved on my laptop but I guess the file is too big

I have tried several Size 34s and they tend to be a tad loose at the front [bust region] and shoulder which caused some initial reservation.


----------



## Expat

^^^ Oh you make me feel SO enormous! I tried on a 38 and that was too tight  

J  - Lol. Oh, he must done something bad to make such promise! Ho about raising the ante and demand a bag when you get to Heathrow?

Tempting, I agree, but then he'll know how much the bags cost...  So not worth the aggro. I wonder if the Moscow jewellery will be in by then? 

I'll possibly get a bag myself on the way home in August, depending on stock, nothing's really grabbing me at the moment tbh.

He hasn't actually DONE anything bad, but he's disappearing off to the UK for his BFF wedding - and I'm not invited . 

His trip has gone from the original 3 days up to 3 weeks, and he's being all very shady about it. I know why ('cos I am woman and I am not an idiot!) - he wants to go to the stag night, AND his ex-wife will be there too... 
Ergo, he needs to keep me sweet


----------



## cuteangel7777

NanamiRyu said:


> Minal, take me with you!  I so wanna go to FL.  Who cares it's not _that warm_.  At least it won't be cold or snowing.
> 
> I know he's a hottie now (and Superhero, lol) but I think I'll always think of Christian Bale as the little boy who was in "Empire of the Sun."  LOL.



J come here! its pretty warm over here!! i am even wearing a really short sun dress today and i didnt need a coat!!


----------



## cuteangel7777

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, sure, you can wedge yourself into my suitcase!   My mom and I are gonna go to Universal and Epcot and probably skip Disney, because we just have two days.  I'm supposed to be on a major diet, but no way in hell am I resisting my all time favorite brownie sundae at Ghirardelli's in downtown Disney ... which, unfortunately, happens to be right across from the hotel we're staying at!!
> 
> Haha, ohhhh, I never saw that movie... I might have to check it out!   I can't wait for Confessions of a Shopaholic ... ohh, and He's Just Not That Into You seems cute too (haven't read the book though).


Minall u are making me drool.... remember how i said i was gonna eat healthy food now.. guess what i had for dinner.. taro milk tea and french toast sticks from quickly, tofu soup and kimbap! gosh i miss korean food from 5th and 32nd.... they are just soo good!! it makes me drool just thinking about the,


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Monica, I'm gonna go start packing so I can live with you in sunny San Diego.


 
Come on down Justine, the weather is balmy here.  

I feel so bad for all of your Northeasterners buried in snow and ice.


----------



## gators

Oh Mon, what I wouldn't do for some CA sunshine right now.   You lucky girl! 
My thermometer said 12 degrees this morning  At least it's sunny and the snow has all melted here, but I'm so sick of being cold ALL the time.


----------



## big_gental_cat

Just went and browsed the eBay for some Jumbos. OMG, people start selling 09C red and navy caviar jumbos with insane prices.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Come on down Justine, the weather is balmy here.
> 
> *I feel so bad for all of your Northeasterners buried in snow and ice*.



Mon, I'm one of the few who loves to be buried in snow and ice.  We're getting snow again in Big Bear.    I guess I love 2 extremes.....warm during the week and icy cold during the weekend.  My body is finally learning to adjust fairly quickly.


----------



## burberryprncess

big_gental_cat said:


> Just went and browsed the eBay for some Jumbos. OMG, people start selling 09C red and navy caviar jumbos with insane prices.




I guess for some, it's easier to sell than to return.


----------



## burberryprncess

scarletambience said:


> I am on a work trip till 23 Feb so I can't load pics at the moment. Will take pics when I get home. I am trying to upload 2 pics of the jacket sent by my SA some time ago of the front/back saved on my laptop but I guess the file is too big
> 
> I have tried several Size 34s and they tend to be a tad loose at the front [bust region] and shoulder which caused some initial reservation.




34 is my size too....well, I don't believe there's such a thing is 32 or it would be a better fit for me.  Anyway, a loose fit is great too.  Congratulations!


----------



## burberryprncess

Speaking of cold, how's the gas bill?  Mine was a killer at 320 bucks.


----------



## NanamiRyu

burberryprncess said:


> 34 is my size too....*well, I don't believe there's such a thing is 32 or it would be a better fit for me.* Anyway, a loose fit is great too. Congratulations!


 
Okay, so it seems we have to  Sophie as well!




Smoothoprter said:


> Come on down Justine, the weather is balmy here.


 
Mon, now you are just showing off!  On one extremely cold night this week, I felt like there's no circulation whatsoever in my fingers and they are going to fall off from forstbites.ush:

To give you an idea how cold it has been, I have to tell you how we in NY are thrilled to hear the temp would go up to 50 this weekend.  FIFTY!  Us suckers are excited and looking forward to 50!:blink:


----------



## LVLux

definitely, here u go Sophia!


----------



## cuteangel7777

its raining in berkeley.. life is not good.. and thank god i have TPF and work to keep me warm at home.. i really would hate being on street today.. although i have to go in and return my maxi...


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> Speaking of cold, how's the gas bill? Mine was a killer at 320 bucks.


 
Mine is around $300 too.  I don't get it.  I only ever turn on the heater for about 1/2 hour in the morning, and we have solar heating on our roof to warm the pool.  Ugh, I don't know.


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Okay, so it seems we have to  Sophie as well!


 
I'll join you and Kelli in beating up on Sophie!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Smoothoprter said:


> Mine is around $300 too. I don't get it. I only ever turn on the heater for about 1/2 hour in the morning, and we have* solar heating on our roof to warm the pool*. Ugh, I don't know.


 
Perhaps your houses are just too big?  Okay, Mon.  Now I really need to go crash at your home.  I forgot all about the pool when I first mentioned of going.

Here's something new for a change of topic.  Did you guys have nice Christmas lights/displays last year?  People always say NYC does it great and well, I too must agree it's usually good.  But I wasn't that much impressed this year.  I actually prefered more things from London and Paris last Christmas.

For an example, seeing these lights made to look as giant sized bows on Old Bond Street made me smile.  (I'm very into bows.)





It's much prettier and impressive in real life but eh...  It was raining and I was too tired from walking to take a good pic.   My hopes of coming out with load of loots from the boutique there was crushed by not very helpful SAs but seeing those bows made me feel a tiny bit better.

I then got pissed again as the place I planned to have tea was not accepting any more customers!  But after taking a very tiring walk down Regent, I spotted my #1 fave Christmas decoration of that trip in an alley.





I tell ya, my taste is sooooo kiddie!


----------



## burberryprncess

:ninja::blink:


----------



## burberryprncess

Wow this is so neat.  DH is driving in the pouring rain as I type,,,,,,cool!  Beats sleeping in the car.  

Christmas last year was spent in Seattle and Canada so we had no light display.  But the good thing is I still have my tree.    Dh is hinting me to take it down.....but heck, I never listen to him.

You know it's hard to type in this bumpy truck.


----------



## jennot

Anybody know the name of this flap?


TIA


----------



## burberryprncess

jennot said:


> Anybody know the name of this flap?
> View attachment 669882
> 
> TIA




I can't see. Picture is very small but looks like a reissue?


----------



## burberryprncess

So Friday was an interesting day.  I took 1/2 day off because I turned in my letter of resignation to move on as an independent real estate agent working for the bank selling foreclosures, and even though my boss gave her full support of my decision and really can't blame me anyway for leaving.  The RE market sucks for builders these days.  So, in celebration, I went to South Coast Plaza with 3 colleagues to eat at this fine restaurant.  Love the food......too bad I need to lose the 3 lbs I gained over Christmas, though......but I tell myself it's ok to cheat a little.  Anyway, not only did I cheated on my diet, I also cheated on my Chanel SA for the past year since discovering the Purse Forum shopping section, lol.  Prior to Purse Forum, I was a loyal client of my SA at SCP.  Now I go with whomever can give me a deal.    I only bought one bag from my SCP SA last year, and when she called me about the s/s 08 sale, I didn't return her call......she thought I was super busy, but I had a hidden agenda.  ush:  So the restaurant was close to Chanel.....I had to pass by there.  Trying hard to avoid her by going to the second level (Chanel is on the first level), shugs, I bumped into her at the Nordstrom cafe. ush:  And guess what I was carrying?  A grey matte reissue that I purchased from the neighborhood Chanel at SCP Bloomingdale.  She stared at my bag and commented on its beauty.....but in reality, she was trying to find out which SA sold it to me.   I had to come up with a story that DH bought it from Bloomingdales, which was half true.  I did buy at Bloomies but it was me who paid for it, not DH.  So I stretched the truth a little.  Anyway, I told her I had to meet up with friends and SA wanted me to stop by Chanel after lunch.  Four hours later, I hesitated but went in Chanel.  Her fellow SA saw me and ask for my favorite SA.  As usual, she loves to show me new stuff.....unfortunately, I never remember to bring my camera.    Oh * Mon, Sam, Justine,* you're gonna love the s/s 09 RTW.  The jacket Justine posted and which Mon loves, it's GORGEOUS irl!  OMGosh!  And only like $4800 for the jacket.  The only problem is I'll get very little use out of it......too fancy for work and play.  SA was a bad enabler today, and because the mall was super slow, I practically tired on everything.  There was only one sales item left from F/W 08, the purple cardigan with contrasting gray and crystal buttons and deco.  This one was made famous by SJP.  So from $7400 down to $2900 ain't bad, but the problem is the crystals look so delicate and the size was bigger than my normal size, so I passed, but still I'm thinking (just thinking).  Well, my SA is an enabler, so I can never leave without buying something from her.  

I told SA that I know all RTWs will eventually go on sale and I would be quite sad to pay full price when I can wait a few more months for the sale.  I'm in no hurry.  Well, she wasn't too disappointed since she knows the truth about sale herself.  But I promised to buy a few RTWs from her if I get first pick on sales item in May for the June sale.    So in return, I bought a pair of rose camellia earrings with the black CC and a pink camellia card holder.  Justine, this is all your fault.    I couldn't resist.  Then SA spotted this tank top, which looks great with the rose camellia earrings and I suppose black jackets and jeans.  Hey, I think I can sell foreclosures dressed this way......a distressed look or poor look.    Well, pictures in the February purchase thread.  Now, since I plan on buying RTW in Junes, I guess it's purse ban for me.


----------



## Smoothoprter

This happens to me whenever I go into to visit the Chanel here in Neiman Marcus.  Mariela knows that I buy from other sales associates, and sometimes I think her feelings are hurt, but I have to go wherever it works out better for me.  I think she understands.

I saw your new stuff in the February reveal thread.  Very nice.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I love those Christmas light displays Justine.

We don't have anything like that here.  I work downtown and specifically in Little Italy and they do put Christmas lights up, but nothing like the pictures you posted.



NanamiRyu said:


> Perhaps your houses are just too big? Okay, Mon. Now I really need to go crash at your home. I forgot all about the pool when I first mentioned of going.
> 
> Here's something new for a change of topic. Did you guys have nice Christmas lights/displays last year? People always say NYC does it great and well, I too must agree it's usually good. But I wasn't that much impressed this year. I actually prefered more things from London and Paris last Christmas.
> 
> For an example, seeing these lights made to look as giant sized bows on Old Bond Street made me smile. (I'm very into bows.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much prettier and impressive in real life but eh... It was raining and I was too tired from walking to take a good pic. My hopes of coming out with load of loots from the boutique there was crushed by not very helpful SAs but seeing those bows made me feel a tiny bit better.
> 
> I then got pissed again as the place I planned to have tea was not accepting any more customers! But after taking a very tiring walk down Regent, I spotted my #1 fave Christmas decoration of that trip in an alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, my taste is sooooo kiddie!


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Perhaps your houses are just too big? Okay, Mon. Now I really need to go crash at your home. I forgot all about the pool when I first mentioned of going.


 
No, it's only a little over 3,000 square feet.  Everything is expensive in California that's the problem.


----------



## IceEarl

Hi Sophie... which jkt did Justine posted?? I need to look for it . 
I went to the local Chanel just today and bought myself the CC army dog tag ( Same as Justine's.... oh dear Justine and Miffy27...yes I've joined the cult) there are only a few SS09 rtw here, so far there's nothing catches my eyes yet, and I only want to buy something that I can wear for a long time ... hopefully I'll get to see more at the HK trunk show in March.... and yes just like you, I will only buy rtw when they go on sale... and I too feel a bit embarassed with my local SA too, she's been so sweet and patient with me, so I try to buy smaller things from her also brought a girlfriend there today and she bought a champaign maxi... so I know I am still bringing her some business... 



burberryprncess said:


> So Friday was an interesting day. I took 1/2 day off because I turned in my letter of resignation to move on as an independent real estate agent working for the bank selling foreclosures, and even though my boss gave her full support of my decision and really can't blame me anyway for leaving. The RE market sucks for builders these days. So, in celebration, I went to South Coast Plaza with 3 colleagues to eat at this fine restaurant. Love the food......too bad I need to lose the 3 lbs I gained over Christmas, though......but I tell myself it's ok to cheat a little. Anyway, not only did I cheated on my diet, I also cheated on my Chanel SA for the past year since discovering the Purse Forum shopping section, lol. Prior to Purse Forum, I was a loyal client of my SA at SCP. Now I go with whomever can give me a deal. I only bought one bag from my SCP SA last year, and when she called me about the s/s 08 sale, I didn't return her call......she thought I was super busy, but I had a hidden agenda.  So the restaurant was close to Chanel.....I had to pass by there. Trying hard to avoid her by going to the second level (Chanel is on the first level), shugs, I bumped into her at the Nordstrom cafe. ush: And guess what I was carrying? A grey matte reissue that I purchased from the neighborhood Chanel at SCP Bloomingdale. She stared at my bag and commented on its beauty.....but in reality, she was trying to find out which SA sold it to me. I had to come up with a story that DH bought it from Bloomingdales, which was half true. I did buy at Bloomies but it was me who paid for it, not DH. So I stretched the truth a little. Anyway, I told her I had to meet up with friends and SA wanted me to stop by Chanel after lunch. Four hours later, I hesitated but went in Chanel. Her fellow SA saw me and ask for my favorite SA. As usual, she loves to show me new stuff.....unfortunately, I never remember to bring my camera.  Oh *Mon, Sam, Justine,* you're gonna love the s/s 09 RTW. The jacket Justine posted and which Mon loves, it's GORGEOUS irl! OMGosh! And only like $4800 for the jacket. The only problem is I'll get very little use out of it......too fancy for work and play. SA was a bad enabler today, and because the mall was super slow, I practically tired on everything. There was only one sales item left from F/W 08, the purple cardigan with contrasting gray and crystal buttons and deco. This one was made famous by SJP. So from $7400 down to $2900 ain't bad, but the problem is the crystals look so delicate and the size was bigger than my normal size, so I passed, but still I'm thinking (just thinking). Well, my SA is an enabler, so I can never leave without buying something from her.
> 
> I told SA that I know all RTWs will eventually go on sale and I would be quite sad to pay full price when I can wait a few more months for the sale. I'm in no hurry. Well, she wasn't too disappointed since she knows the truth about sale herself. But I promised to buy a few RTWs from her if I get first pick on sales item in May for the June sale.  So in return, I bought a pair of rose camellia earrings with the black CC and a pink camellia card holder. Justine, this is all your fault.  I couldn't resist. Then SA spotted this tank top, which looks great with the rose camellia earrings and I suppose black jackets and jeans. Hey, I think I can sell foreclosures dressed this way......a distressed look or poor look.  Well, pictures in the February purchase thread. Now, since I plan on buying RTW in Junes, I guess it's purse ban for me.


----------



## burberryprncess

IceEarl said:


> Hi Sophie... which jkt did Justine posted?? I need to look for it .
> I went to the local Chanel just today and bought myself the CC army dog tag ( Same as Justine's.... oh dear Justine and Miffy27...yes I've joined the cult) there are only a few SS09 rtw here, so far there's nothing catches my eyes yet, and I only want to buy something that I can wear for a long time ... hopefully I'll get to see more at the HK trunk show in March.... and yes just like you, I will only buy rtw when they go on sale... and I too feel a bit embarassed with my local SA too, she's been so sweet and patient with me, so I try to buy smaller things from her also brought a girlfriend there today and she bought a champaign maxi... so I know I am still bringing her some business...




Here you go.  This jacket:



NanamiRyu said:


>




From the picture, it looks like a tiny jacket, but irl, it's big......well probably because the model is like close to 6' and I'm only 5'2".  Probably the reason you don't see too many S/S 09 RTW is because majority have not shipped to the store yet.  The stock you're seeing is probably mostly Cruise 09.


----------



## burberryprncess

Ok, well....that's good to hear that I'm not the only one who feels guilty about cheating on my SA.    I'm thinking about buying things that never go on sale from my regular SA at Chanel  and sales item from others.  Then I remember I now have two SAs at SCP.....one is my regular SA at Chanel and the other who now keeps bugging me to buy at Bloomies (bought 3 bags from her last year and we became friends).  Well, I shouldn't get too close to SAs anymore.  Maybe sometimes it's nice to be ignored at the store.  Hermes and Louis Vuitton are doing a great job at it.    They never say HI to me.


----------



## burberryprncess

OOOOK.....now I have to feel silly buying the things I bought yesterday at Chanel.....'cuz did you see it?  NM is having GC event that includes Chanel. Oh worse, I bought those at full blown price.  ush:  Well, that's Chanel boutique for you.  No wonder they were dead yesterday.  The SAs were just hanging around chit chatting.


----------



## LVLux

Oh, what is the SALE at NM??? I am going to go check out your new goodies and NM Sale!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

LVLux said:


> Oh, what is the SALE at NM??? I am going to go check out your new goodies and NM Sale!!!



Not a sale.  It's a GC or point vent.


----------



## LVLux

I just wrote to my SA- hope she gets back to me soon- is it the spend 2500 and get 250 GC?


----------



## burberryprncess

LVLux said:


> I just wrote to my SA- hope she gets back to me soon- is it the spend 2500 and get 250 GC?





here you go:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...otion-starting-11th-421099-2.html#post9657394


----------



## IceEarl

Oh Sophie .. yes, I did see this in the local Chanel, from the catalogue, it does look like a tiny fitted jkt to me, that's why I didn't even take a closer look ush: I'll must 'examine' it the next time I visit the store again ....lol. I am determine to get a non-black jkt this time though, as my first 2 were all black. 
Anyways, there's this 08A jkt that I have been eyeing on, according to my SA in US in December, it was all sold out... and my local Chanel still has one that fit me... price is , the sale price is still around USD3333, I will try it on everytime I went to the store, my SA is very patient with me and hope I will decide to buy it one day, it's a fitted long jkt at 34... she said not many pple can get into it and would probably be sent back to the warehouse one day...lol, see below pic Mira is wearing one:

http://


----------



## burberryprncess

*Sam,* I remember this jacket.  Isn't this the same style as the green version?  $3333 is quite high.  Wasn't it retailed at around $4800 or $5100?  By now, all 08A RTWs at the boutiques should be 60% off.  Some SAs give me BS telling me it is now 60% off but will return to full retail price in 2 weeks.  They must think I'm dumb enough to fall for this.    If it doesn't sell, try bargaining with them for a lower price since eventually things that don't sell will eventually go to the outlet.  BTW, if 34 is too small, you can always get it sized up to 36.


----------



## IceEarl

Yes Sophie... my SA in US offered me the green version which I don't really like, the chanel boutique here is quite strict, don't think I can bargain, I gave my the SA the story of how great the US sale is ... blah blah blah... lol. 
Ooops.. just reliased I got her name wrong, should be Miro for Miroslava :-P


----------



## **classy bitch~

hi! im sichie.. im planning to buy another chanel bag.. any suggestions.. i already have a classic flap bag..


----------



## burberryprncess

**classy *****~ said:


> hi! im sichie.. im planning to buy another chanel bag.. any suggestions.. i already have a classic flap bag..




Hi and welcome to the Chanel forum!  Hmmm.....a rather interesting username.  Since you have a classic flap, how about another classic flap or a reissue flap?    Well, I'm a flap girl so I tend to buy nothing but flaps these days.    It also depends on your style.  Are you classic (as your username implies), casual, sporty, trendy.....etc?  Have you been to a Chanel boutique or store recently to check out the new Spring 09 collection?  You should to check out the different styles and even check out the Chanel Reference Library to get some ideas.


----------



## **classy bitch~

burberryprncess said:


> Hi and welcome to the Chanel forum!  Hmmm.....a rather interesting username.  Since you have a classic flap, how about another classic flap or a reissue flap?    Well, I'm a flap girl so I tend to buy nothing but flaps these days.    It also depends on your style.  Are you classic (as your username implies), casual, sporty, trendy.....etc?  Have you been to a Chanel boutique or store recently to check out the new Spring 09 collection?  You should to check out the different styles and even check out the Chanel Reference Library to get some ideas.


thanks for the warm welcome! i just turned 20 and planning to build an empire of bag (hahaha!) i really need your help to making that happen.. is my bag a reissue? the one's in my avatar? im really confused.. help...


----------



## **classy bitch~

btw, im more of the classic..


----------



## burberryprncess

**classy *****~ said:


> thanks for the warm welcome! i just turned 20 and planning to build an empire of bag (hahaha!) i really need your help to making that happen.. is my bag a reissue? the one's in my avatar? im really confused.. help...




Your bag looks like a reissue if it has the chain strap without the interwoven leather, so maybe you should get a classic flap with the CC closure as your next bag.


----------



## **classy bitch~

sorry.. my knowledge about bags is very poor whats a cc closure?


----------



## alfiebach

**classy *****~ said:


> sorry.. my knowledge about bags is very poor whats a cc closure?


 hi there, CC closure, is like the one i my photo.....but newer ones are smaller


----------



## fufu

CC closures are the classic flaps 

I personally feel that it's good to earn both styles of 2.55
Reissue and classic flaps  
All we need is a bigger closet..


----------



## IceEarl

**classy *****~ said:


> sorry.. my knowledge about bags is very poor whats a cc closure?


 
classy *****, take a look at the below thread, it might help 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/please-help-me-buy-the-right-classic-flap-421752.html


----------



## **classy bitch~

im considering the valentine flap?


----------



## alfiebach

**classy *****~ said:


> im considering the valentine flap?


 Thats lovely, would you go for the Red?????? x


----------



## **classy bitch~

ill stick with the pink.. its gorgeous.


----------



## alfiebach

**classy *****~ said:


> ill stick with the pink.. its gorgeous.


 Are you have a shopping spree, l see you over on LV.....you are picking some nice bags


----------



## fufu

I have to share my joy here  

SO going to India tomorrow for 2 months and he surprised me something for advance Valentine Day. I felt really really touched... I be feeling very emo tomorrow onwards for the next 2 months   


He surprised me with ..






roses in a pot i think and a cute lamb soft toy.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Smoothoprter said:


> I love those Christmas light displays Justine.
> 
> We don't have anything like that here. I work downtown and specifically in Little Italy and they do put Christmas lights up, but nothing like the pictures you posted.


 
Oh, they got a place called Little Italy over there too?  There's one in NYC next to China Town.  

My fave Christmas display from London in 2007 was this...




BTW, I should mention that no Chanel boutiques I've been to last couple months had any signs of holiday spirit, at least from their window displays.


----------



## NanamiRyu

*Sophie*, come on! Seriously, 3 lbs? You are so skinny, I bet you can gain 30 lbs and everyone would still see you thin.

And while I'm on the subject, I just saw your modeling pic of CC Army necklace, *Sam*! I think Kelli and I shall add you to the list of girls we need to .


----------



## NanamiRyu

O~kay. So I just checked Feb thread and I love everything you got, Sophie! I think that tee was a good buy. If I learned one thing while shopping during sales, it's the fact cute things in small sizes are hard to come by. You should know that I'm a total pinkholic by now, lol. So I've been thinking about getting that card case myself. I bet it's selling out quickly. And those earrings! Welcome to Camellia Bouquet Cult, Soph~:devil:


----------



## burberryprncess

fufu said:


> I have to share my joy here
> 
> SO going to India tomorrow for 2 months and he surprised me something for advance Valentine Day. I felt really really touched... I be feeling very emo tomorrow onwards for the next 2 months
> 
> 
> He surprised me with ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roses in a pot i think and a cute lamb soft toy.





How cute!  Your SO is so sweet.


----------



## burberryprncess

NanamiRyu said:


> *Sophie*, come on! Seriously, 3 lbs? You are so skinny, I bet you can gain 30 lbs and everyone would still see you thin.



Ok, maybe I exaggerated a little.  It's the sodium intake I need to reduce to lose the extra 3 lbs.  But, I can't seem to help myself when it comes to Ramen, especially the Kimchi one from Costco.    So In order words, if it's between Chanel and Ramen, I probably choose Ramen...yummy!  




NanamiRyu said:


> O~kay. So I just checked Feb thread and I love everything you got, Sophie! I think that tee was a good buy. If I learned one thing while shopping during sales, it's the fact cute things in small sizes are hard to come by. You should know that I'm a total pinkholic by now, lol. So I've been thinking about getting that card case myself. I bet it's selling out quickly. And those earrings! Welcome to Camellia Bouquet Cult, Soph~:devil:



J, I'm a pinkaholic myself, so naturally, I can't pass up those cuties.  Definitely get the pink camellia card case, which btw, is dirt cheap at only $180.    It's hard to get anything Chanel these days for that price, except sales of course.  And one more thing J, you're very evil for opening the door to the Camellia Bouqet Cult.  :devil:


----------



## cuteangel7777

Sophie! guess what i am eating! kimchi ramen for lunch! gosh good way to lose weight..lol


----------



## NanamiRyu

^^ Soph, are you serious?  Card cases usually runs around $250.


----------



## cuteangel7777

IceEarl said:


> Oh Sophie .. yes, I did see this in the local Chanel, from the catalogue, it does look like a tiny fitted jkt to me, that's why I didn't even take a closer look ush: I'll must 'examine' it the next time I visit the store again ....lol. I am determine to get a non-black jkt this time though, as my first 2 were all black.
> Anyways, there's this 08A jkt that I have been eyeing on, according to my SA in US in December, it was all sold out... and my local Chanel still has one that fit me... price is , the sale price is still around USD3333, I will try it on everytime I went to the store, my SA is very patient with me and hope I will decide to buy it one day, it's a fitted long jkt at 34... she said not many pple can get into it and would probably be sent back to the warehouse one day...lol, see below pic Mira is wearing one:
> 
> http://






burberryprncess said:


> *Sam,* I remember this jacket. Isn't this the same style as the green version? $3333 is quite high. Wasn't it retailed at around $4800 or $5100? By now, all 08A RTWs at the boutiques should be 60% off. Some SAs give me BS telling me it is now 60% off but will return to full retail price in 2 weeks. They must think I'm dumb enough to fall for this.  If it doesn't sell, try bargaining with them for a lower price since eventually things that don't sell will eventually go to the outlet. BTW, if 34 is too small, you can always get it sized up to 36.




*Sophie! Ice!!  *This is my HG jacket! i thought this was vintage soo i didnt say anything about it.. so i can still buy this jacket? where ? is it on sale now?? can u let me know!

thankie!


----------



## Nat

fufu said:


> I have to share my joy here
> 
> SO going to India tomorrow for 2 months and he surprised me something for advance Valentine Day. I felt really really touched... I be feeling very emo tomorrow onwards for the next 2 months
> 
> He surprised me with ..
> 
> roses in a pot i think and a cute lamb soft toy.



That's so sweet of him, Joan  Two months is a long time, but he'll be back before you know it. We'll keep you company while he's gone


----------



## burberryprncess

NanamiRyu said:


> ^^ Soph, are you serious?  Card cases usually runs around $250.




Yes Mademoiselle.  It's $180.


----------



## burberryprncess

cuteangel7777 said:


> *Sophie! Ice!!  *This is my HG jacket! i thought this was vintage soo i didnt say anything about it.. so i can still buy this jacket? where ? is it on sale now?? can u let me know!
> 
> thankie!




It's completely sold out except for one that Sam found in size 34.  Asking price $3333, which imo, doesn't sound like a great deal, though.


----------



## burberryprncess

cuteangel7777 said:


> Sophie! guess what i am eating! kimchi ramen for lunch! gosh good way to lose weight..lol




Be careful.  It's a dieter's nightmare. Those innocent looking ramens are killers.  One package doesn't seem like much but it certainly packs on the pounds.


----------



## Smoothoprter

fufu said:


> I have to share my joy here
> 
> SO going to India tomorrow for 2 months and he surprised me something for advance Valentine Day. I felt really really touched... I be feeling very emo tomorrow onwards for the next 2 months
> 
> 
> He surprised me with ..
> 
> 
> roses in a pot i think and a cute lamb soft toy.


 
What a sweetheart.  Something to remember his by while he's gone.


----------



## IceEarl

Hi *Justine*, yeah!! I have joined the club (cult..lol) ... I hope to see more additions from you ya!

*fufu*... that's so sweet of your SO!!

*wai*, hope you'll find one that comes with a good sales tag... if you see an extra one in size 34/36, let me know ok 

*sophie*, didn't know CC card holder comes with such attractive price tag too..maybe I should start looking for one too ... re kimchi, I like it with hot soupy instant noodles, it's not that healthy as it seems I know, so I'll usually limit myself like once a month .. lol ...


----------



## LVLux

Ok Sam, This ones for you and well deserved I hear! 

fufu-so tender -he must have deep emotions about you leaving too!


----------



## fufu

burberryprncess: Thank you  

Beautylicious: Thanks ^^ I be coming in to this forum very often... 

Smoothoprter: He really touched my heart, surprised by his actions, never imagine he will actually do something for me before he left.

IceEarl: He will be in cloud number 9 when he see all these comments ^^ 

LVLux: He teared abit just now before I left him... He's very emotional and sentimental.


----------



## fufu

Grrr~ feeling real down now.

Make a big mistake of leathercare on my red lambskin and now the bottom flap has black patches on it. AHH~ why I made a grave mistake by using soft cloth to rub and I seriously think that the color on the bottom flap had came out... so sad~


----------



## nalgene

IceEarl said:


> Oh Sophie .. yes, I did see this in the local Chanel, from the catalogue, it does look like a tiny fitted jkt to me, that's why I didn't even take a closer look ush: I'll must 'examine' it the next time I visit the store again ....lol. I am determine to get a non-black jkt this time though, as my first 2 were all black.
> Anyways, there's this 08A jkt that I have been eyeing on, according to my SA in US in December, it was all sold out... and my local Chanel still has one that fit me... price is , the sale price is still around USD3333, I will try it on everytime I went to the store, my SA is very patient with me and hope I will decide to buy it one day, it's a fitted long jkt at 34... she said not many pple can get into it and would probably be sent back to the warehouse one day...lol, see below pic Mira is wearing one:
> 
> http://



this is really nice.. i am interested to know more details as well.


----------



## IntlSet

Hi everyone!  Can I sneak in! I used to be a regular here in the Chanel forum, but sort of dropped out... hope you're all well!


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^Of course!  Whatcha up to these days?  Which tPF subforums have you been hiding out in?


----------



## IntlSet

^^^
Hey Mon!! Just hanging out everywhere but the designer subforums! I've only been buying two bags a year so I have nothing to post about. But I live vicariously through you gals.


----------



## cuteangel7777

burberryprncess said:


> Be careful.  It's a dieter's nightmare. Those innocent looking ramens are killers.  One package doesn't seem like much but it certainly packs on the pounds.



hum.. now that's explain why i havent lose any even though i havnt eat much sooo i guess i have to find another jacket to like then.. oh well.. thats better.. i save more money.. lol...soo guess what i am gonna get today? its the card holder!


----------



## cuteangel7777

IceEarl said:


> Hi *Justine*, yeah!! I have joined the club (cult..lol) ... I hope to see more additions from you ya!
> 
> *fufu*... that's so sweet of your SO!!
> 
> *wai*, hope you'll find one that comes with a good sales tag... if you see an extra one in size 34/36, let me know ok
> 
> *sophie*, didn't know CC card holder comes with such attractive price tag too..maybe I should start looking for one too ... re kimchi, I like it with hot soupy instant noodles, it's not that healthy as it seems I know, so I'll usually limit myself like once a month .. lol ...



*I def will.*.. but seem like the one you saw is the only one left.. oh well.. may be u want to snatch that? i know the price sounds a little too high but oh well.. its one gorgeous jacket... if i am not thinking about paying my wedding gowns myself (cause i feel too guilty to let daddy or df pay such a high note) than i think i might have snatch that... lol..

he hee i like un healthy ramen too.. i think i eat it once a day.. so bad for me...


----------



## Smoothoprter

IntlSet said:


> ^^^
> Hey Mon!! Just hanging out everywhere but the designer subforums! I've only been buying two bags a year so I have nothing to post about. But I live vicariously through you gals.


 
And you contribute a lot of the celebrities w/Chanel thread - I love to check on it every day too.  

I'm trying not to buy any more bags, I have more than one person needs I think.  I'm going to concentrate on clothes and jewelry I think - oh and paying down my mortgage too.


----------



## foxycleopatra

IceEarl said:


> Oh Sophie .. yes, I did see this in the local Chanel, from the catalogue, it does look like a tiny fitted jkt to me, that's why I didn't even take a closer look ush: I'll must 'examine' it the next time I visit the store again ....lol. I am determine to get a non-black jkt this time though, as my first 2 were all black.
> Anyways, there's this 08A jkt that I have been eyeing on, according to my SA in US in December, it was all sold out... and my local Chanel still has one that fit me... price is , the sale price is still around USD3333, I will try it on everytime I went to the store, my SA is very patient with me and hope I will decide to buy it one day, it's a fitted long jkt at 34... she said not many pple can get into it and would probably be sent back to the warehouse one day...lol, see below pic Mira is wearing one:
> 
> http://



OMG this jacket was my HG too.  I did an extensive search for it and it turns out that only BG and NM bought this piece.  Chanel boutiques in the US did not, nor did Saks or Nordstrom (the A__Y__ #'s for this piece didn't even register in their database).  BG sold out of theirs at full-price and at first mark-down (30-40% off).  NM supposedly had one 34 & one 36 showing in their system when it was time to pre-sale for Last Call; my SA and I called the store showing availability (for both sizes) and they would not release it b/c it was on hold for a VIP client ......I called and followed up almost on a daily basis and it was not meant to be.

*IceEarl*, do you know if this jacket runs like the green one sizing-wise?  I know it appears to have the exact same cut, silhouette, and length (also the same A__ #, just different Y___ part), but I've never gotten a chance to try on this one and don't know for sure.


----------



## NanamiRyu

burberryprncess said:


> Yes Mademoiselle. It's $180.


 
OMG...  How can this be?  I now really gotta get that lil cutie!  Thanks for the pic, dear!




IceEarl said:


> Hi *Justine*, yeah!! I have joined the club (cult..lol) ... I hope to see more additions from you ya!


 
  Poor me is left with no $$ for more!  Oh, but I would be heading to Wodbury this weekend.  M tells me it's so much better than last time I went.  It's going to be a busy shopping weekend for me.  McQueen for Target is being released on Saturday, only for NYC.  




fufu said:


> Grrr~ feeling real down now.
> 
> Make a big mistake of leathercare on my red lambskin and now the bottom flap has black patches on it. AHH~ why I made a grave mistake by using soft cloth to rub and I seriously think that the color on the bottom flap had came out... so sad~


 
  Perhaps it's just due to the moisture?  You should try drying it out and see if the dark patches would go away.  I don't think the color would come off that easily.  And if it does, it shouldn't be black.  You should wait for it to dry and see how it is then.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Dear *Sophie*, *Sam*, and *Wai*...  It's so interesting to hear how you guys all love kimchi ramens when eh...  This Korean girl doesn't like anything made with kimchi.  I didn't like it when my mom tried to feed it to me at age of 2.  (Or so I was told) And my poor mommy finally gave up when I was about 4.  Then again, I didn't eat anything veggie except cucumbers, so I guess I was just a horribly picky eater as a child?


----------



## cuteangel7777

J! u arent the only one..i didnt eat any veggie until my DF forced feed me at the age of 16 or 17.. He was just so sick of me eating all meat.. and now i cant live without eating salad twice a week!! But hum... kimichi ramen.. i dont think there are much kimichi in it though.. i eat it with tons of bulgagi on top of it!! loll.. its the worst kinda food when u are on a diet.. lol


----------



## **classy bitch~

im so frustrated.. my valentine flap is not a flap at all.. it looks like  A  flap or a purse.. i dont like it.. help me find another chanel.. pppllleeeaasssee....


----------



## cuteangel7777

fufu said:


> Grrr~ feeling real down now.
> 
> Make a big mistake of leathercare on my red lambskin and now the bottom flap has black patches on it. AHH~ why I made a grave mistake by using soft cloth to rub and I seriously think that the color on the bottom flap had came out... so sad~



fufu.i am soo soo sooo sorry.. do u think chanel can fix it? i know it takes forever but may be worth a try?


----------



## burberryprncess

*Fufu, *you should definitely take it in to Chanel for fixing if the black patches do not go away after leathercare dries out.


----------



## burberryprncess

**classy *****~ said:


> im so frustrated.. my valentine flap is not a flap at all.. it looks like  A  flap or a purse.. i dont like it.. help me find another chanel.. pppllleeeaasssee....




Have you seen the 2009 pink lambsin classic flap?  It's very pretty.


----------



## burberryprncess

NanamiRyu said:


> Dear *Sophie*, *Sam*, and *Wai*...  It's so interesting to hear how you guys all love kimchi ramens when eh...  This Korean girl doesn't like anything made with kimchi.  I didn't like it when my mom tried to feed it to me at age of 2.  (Or so I was told) And my poor mommy finally gave up when I was about 4.  Then again, I didn't eat anything veggie except cucumbers, so I guess I was just a horribly picky eater as a child?




Well, J, I know many Koreans who don't like kimchi either.  My DH is Japanese and he hates sushi and sashimi.


----------



## burberryprncess

cuteangel7777 said:


> hum.. now that's explain why i havent lose any even though i havnt eat much sooo i guess i have to find another jacket to like then.. oh well.. thats better.. i save more money.. lol...soo guess what i am gonna get today? its the card holder!



Don't feel bad, since I eat ramen once a day (shame on me  ) I can't get rid of the 3 lbs of water retention.    Well, at least I'm enjoying life......til I'm diagnosed with high blood pressure.  I'm not into sweets but definitely love ramen.


----------



## burberryprncess

Seems like most of us are getting a  ........ .


----------



## missydarla

ooohh... I love ramen too!






burberryprncess said:


> Don't feel bad, since I eat ramen once a day (shame on me ) I can't get rid of the 3 lbs of water retention.  Well, at least I'm enjoying life......til I'm diagnosed with high blood pressure. I'm not into sweets but definitely love ramen.


----------



## burberryprncess

^^OoooH Good!  Lets have a Ramen Fan Club!


----------



## missydarla

Oh, your SO is so sweet!




fufu said:


> I have to share my joy here
> 
> SO going to India tomorrow for 2 months and he surprised me something for advance Valentine Day. I felt really really touched... I be feeling very emo tomorrow onwards for the next 2 months
> 
> 
> He surprised me with ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roses in a pot i think and a cute lamb soft toy.


----------



## Baggaholic

burberryprncess said:


> ^^OoooH Good!  Lets have a *Ramen* Fan Club!



I knew I smelled something good in this thread! 

Ramen "Stops" have become so popular here in NYC They are EVERYWHERE!!!! I love them! Such a delicious treat!

There is a restaurant in Soho that has a Ramen menu that is engulfed with CAVIAR! Ummmmmm.... I'm getting hungry!


----------



## nalgene

haha... can i join the ramen craze!? after a recent trip to japan.. me and bf is now all thing ramen.. hahaha... and we thought we will get sick of it after we are back from our japan trip..


----------



## missydarla

Im in  






burberryprncess said:


> ^^OoooH Good! Lets have a Ramen Fan Club!


----------



## fufu

cuteangel7777: Thanks for the concern ^^ Checked my bag just now, still has a little black stain but lesser obvious. My first application was terribly wrong and lucky that the consequence only came out on the bottom flap. The rest of the area is looking luxurious now. Local store doesn't do anything to recondition the leather, I may send the bag to professional bag cleaning place to seek help. 

missydarla: Thanks ^^ I'm loving the lamb, looking at the lamb, reminds me of Chanel Lambskin, lol~

I too wanna join the Ramen club ^^ Love Jap food..


----------



## burberryprncess

LOL
Then one of us should start a Ramen Fan Club.  Maybe in the Kitchen section to share recipe?  Sometime more healthy with less sodium.


----------



## burberryprncess

OK, I'll start a Ramen Fan Club if there is none already.  Gosh, can't wait to see how others make their ramen.  

Somehow, I think I'm going to regret this......start gaining weight.


----------



## burberryprncess

On another note, I'm on a shopping ban unless my SA can strike a great deal on a Chanel cardigan sweater.  

Well, it looks like my shopping ban didn't quite last as long as I hope for.  Goal was ban til Jun 2009 (except for food, gas, bills, mortgage, tax.....you know, the not so fun stuff).  But, I blew it last night by participating in a bidding war for a vintage doll of all things.    Well, I got overbid and moved on to hit BIN on another vintage doll.  DH is right, I can't go on a shopping ban, as I can't last.  :s


----------



## NanamiRyu

^  You know, I think my sis could be your long lost sister. She also collects dolls! When she and I went to Brussels few years ago, my luggage was mostly filled with these porcelain dolls she HAD to get.  

I'm not a big fan of ramens but sis loves them.  I shall ask her for tips.  However, I do remember that it's better to double cook them, as in boil it in just water once for short time and cook it again after draining out the water from first time.  It's supposed to be healthier that way.  And many says it even tastes better.


----------



## burberryprncess

NanamiRyu said:


> ^  You know, I think my sis could be your long lost sister. She also collects dolls! When she and I went to Brussels few years ago, my luggage was mostly filled with these porcelain dolls she HAD to get.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of ramens but sis loves them.  I shall ask her for tips.  However, I do remember that it's better to double cook them, as in boil it in just water once for short time and cook it again after draining out the water from first time.  It's supposed to be healthier that way.  And many says it even tastes better.




Yes, sounds like it.    Collecting dolls, liking RL......probably.     Asides from clothes and bags and shoes, I like to hang out at toy stores searching for the perfect doll to collect.    Oh, I even collect McDonalds happy meal toys.  

Yes, ask your sis for some tips.  I just swallowed the whole bowl of instant ramen from Costco.  I added a few left over chicken and pork pieces from yesterday's lunch.  I love to buy a box of 12-18 and stock up my office.  My boss laughs every time she sees the box.  My colleagues used to make fun of me......they say they can always spot where I'm located in the field by looking at the ramen box.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I'm back from the Neiman Marcus trunk show here in San Diego.  I was there for three hours!  I got there early and so I was kind of waiting around for Sabrina to show up.  

I used my NM gift card (from redeeming my 2008 points) towards the purchased of a strand of classic pearls.  Because I spent more than $500 I got a gift of some Roxanne Assoulin chandelier earrings.  Plus I got to put the remaining balance from the purchase on a 6 month payment plan with no interest

Sabrina arrived and we played around with the SS09 bags.  Only the dark silver metallic modern chain tote caught my eye.  The rest I was not very crazy about.  You've all seen all of the trunk show pictures by now.  Sabrina and I looked through the Act I & Act II look books (she for exotics, me for costume jewelry).  While we were looking through the books a customer was trying on the Camellia Bouquet pearl necklace and earrings, then Mariela (SA) pulls out the red Camellia ring to show the customer.  I scolded Mariela because I didn't realize she had the ring.  Luckily she had 3 of them available.  Sabrina and I were both going to get one, but first we went to the shoe department where Sabrina tried on the black & white booties from Cruise (worn by Solange) but neither of us realized retail was $1,325

We headed up to RTW where Sabrina tried on some jackets (so she would know her size for the June sale) and I fell in love with a LBD w/pearl belt.  The SA Mariela found me up there and escorted us back down to the handbags where Miss_H was waiting for us.  While Helena, Sabrina and I chatted, Mariela ordered the LBD from the Scottsdale Arizona store and I'll have it next week.  When it was time to charge the two red camellia rings I was having major guilt pangs and so only Sabrina got hers.  Hopefully she'll post pics so we can drool.


----------



## burberryprncess

Sounds exciting Mon!  I wish I were there but the drive to SD is too much for me to handle.  Dang, I wish you girls live closer.  What does the LBD w/ pearl belt look like again?  Did you see any good jackets or cardigans?  I'm dying for another earrings.....probably the black bow earrings.  Did you see any?


----------



## LVLux

What a fun filled day!!! WIsh I was there to have guilt pangs with you!!!


----------



## IceEarl

Oh Mon thanks for the report... and the LBD sounds beautiful, hope to see a pic


----------



## Smoothoprter

I thought I had a picture of the black dress w/pearls in a magazine but I haven't been able to locate it.  I did take some pictures of the dress on the hanger so I'll upload those now and post them here.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Sophie, here is a picture of the black dress on the hanger.  I am sure I have seen a picture of this dress in a catalog or magazine recently.  I'll keep looking...


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here are the earrings I received as a gift for spending $500+


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here are pictures of the bags at the trunk show.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Sophie, here is a picture of the black dress on the hanger.  I am sure I have seen a picture of this dress in a catalog or magazine recently.  I'll keep looking...




Oh Mon, this one is beautiful!  Congratulations!  I wish I can wear something like this but wouldn't dare to.......I have little boobs.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Picturse of the Maxi's and Sabrina modeling some bags for me.


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> Oh Mon, this one is beautiful! Congratulations! I wish I can wear something like this but wouldn't dare to.......I have little boobs.


 
Sophie, stop it!  It was a great deal for Chanel RTW at $2,155.  You pay $2,155 for the pearls alone as an accessory, kwim?


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Here are the earrings I received as a gift for spending $500+




Wow!  No wonder NM limit the number of invites to this event.


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> Wow! No wonder NM limit the number of invites to this event.


 
Actually the earrings were for anyone who spent $500+ in the store (while supplies last).


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Sophie, stop it!  It was a great deal for Chanel RTW at $2,155.  You pay $2,155 for the pearls alone as an accessory, kwim?




That's so true.


----------



## burberryprncess

Hey, I spot the jacket on the right.  What ya thing about it?  For $4850, I'm thinking about asking my SA to hold one for me til June 2009 sale.


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^Yes, it was the who ensemble - jacket and dress.  I really love it, but it's a short jacket and I don't think I'd get very much use from it.


----------



## burberryprncess

^Dang!  That means there's nothing in the Spring/Summer collection that really grabs me then.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Actually, I bet there will be.  I didn't know any of the ladies in RTW well enough to take more pictures of RTW.  I only took a picture of the dress that I was purchasing, sorry.


----------



## burberryprncess

I saw the RTW available at SCP and nothing grabs me but that jacket and the tank I bought.  I didn't really like the S/S 09 cardigans.  Maybe something will eventually show up.  I guess I have to be patient.  :s


----------



## sgraham

Wow, the trunk show sounds fantastic!  Thanks for posting those pics!  

I've seen the jacket at our Chanel boutique and its darling, but pricey!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hm... it's so odd, I can't even find a picture of this dress in the SS09 look book that Winterose posted.


----------



## fufu

Mon: Thanks for sharing the pictures, I believe the maxi on the right is Fuchsia? 

My post is going to be random... Displaying and decorating showcase at work today, quite happy with the result, just to share with all the wonderful ladies here


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> Sophie, here is a picture of the black dress on the hanger. I am sure I have seen a picture of this dress in a catalog or magazine recently. I'll keep looking...


 Beautiful LBD......will you show modeling pic's on strawberrys thread please......Also the earrings as well.....sounds like you had a great day.......You were very good not to buy the ring, how did you retrain yourself x


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> Mon: Thanks for sharing the pictures, I believe the maxi on the right is Fuchsia?
> 
> My post is going to be random... Displaying and decorating showcase at work today, quite happy with the result, just to share with all the wonderful ladies here


 wow did you do that????? l'm impressed, looks lovely....you must be very talented


----------



## Smoothoprter

alfiebach said:


> You were very good not to buy the ring, how did you retrain yourself x


 
Guilt.


----------



## alfiebach

Smoothoprter said:


> Guilt.


 .....l dont know that word is it in across the pond x


----------



## 880

I diddn't want to buy the metallic blue retail price because of some members' issues with the durability of metallic finish in general, but I saw this on luxury-shops.com for about the same price as the 2008 price of a metallic wallet (I usually drool in the H section without buying anything), (I paid 1052 USD) and Mario @ luxury-shops was super nice via email and I got free fed ex. Got it today -- and bought it Monday -- and I think it looks better than some stuff in the boutique - condition is beyond excellent! Is there a reputable sellers link in the chanel subforum where I can go to give great feedback (I am not affiliated in any way with Luxury-shops except as a happy happy customer) thanks!


----------



## alfiebach

880 said:


> I diddn't want to buy the metallic blue retail price because of some members' issues with the durability of metallic finish in general, but I saw this on luxury-shops.com for about the same price as the 2008 price of a metallic wallet (I usually drool in the H section without buying anything), (I paid 1052 USD) and Mario @ luxury-shops was super nice via email and I got free fed ex. Got it today -- and bought it Monday -- and I think it looks better than some stuff in the boutique - condition is beyond excellent! Is there a reputable sellers link in the chanel subforum where I can go to give great feedback (I am not affiliated in any way with Luxury-shops except as a happy happy customer) thanks!
> View attachment 675764


 try this thrad, you can post there...you did get a beauty
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/reliable-chanel-resellers-393709.html


----------



## burberryprncess

*Fufu, *that's a beautiful display.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 880

alfiebach said:


> try this thrad, you can post there...you did get a beauty
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/reliable-chanel-resellers-393709.html



thanks, alfiebach!


----------



## alfiebach

880 said:


> thanks, alfiebach!


  your welcome...x


----------



## burberryprncess

Look what I cook for dinner last night to go with my Ramen?  It's actually quite tasty.....Korean bouglersomething  (sorry can't spell it) over ramen.


----------



## burberryprncess

WTH!    I must click on to the wrong pic.  Well, here it goes.


----------



## burberryprncess

Hey, I just realized today is Friday the 13Th, so that picture served a purpose I guess.


----------



## cuteangel7777

boulgagi~~~ awww i always do that with my ramen too.. no wonder i am not losing any weight ! lol..

happy firday the 13th ladies~ there seem to be a lot of plan crushes today.. hum.. i guess it is really cursed then.

and happy valentine tomorrow! hope everyone  gets something chanel..


----------



## burberryprncess

Oooooh, that's how it's spelled.  Well, if you drain all the fat and discard all the skin and fat layer under it, it's actually healthy and low fat.


----------



## missydarla

yummy!




burberryprncess said:


> WTH!  I must click on to the wrong pic. Well, here it goes.


----------



## missydarla

I think its bulgogi for Koreans


----------



## burberryprncess

Ahhh, bulgogi.  The flavor is great for both beef, chicken and pork and a favorites of the Koreans next to kimchi.  I actually prefer bulgogi over teriyaki.


----------



## missydarla

I like bulgogi too but dh doesn't like it....


----------



## burberryprncess

^you're kidding?  I find it sweeter than teriyaki, which has a bitter taste if not enough sugar is added.  Well, maybe he's not into sweets.


----------



## scholastican

burberryprncess said:


> Look what I cook for dinner last night to go with my Ramen? It's actually quite tasty.....Korean bouglersomething (sorry can't spell it) over ramen.


 
*SOPHIE!* I swear if you don't quit it with this infernal(literally!) avatar I'm gonna die tonight from having nightmares of it staring me down everywhere I look! And the thought of you having cooked it for dinner last night to go with your ramen just made me laugh soooo hard my eyes are welling up with tears. Even my doggie woke up from me laughing so hard, oh man...

AND it's called BUL-GO-GI! I kept thinking boulangerie by what you typed up there! Oh now my stomach hurts from giggling so hard!


----------



## burberryprncess

I gather Schol doesn't like my sick sense of humor then.


----------



## scholastican

I needed a good laugh and it's been so darn long since I had one.


----------



## burberryprncess

The funny part is I"m actually looking forward to a 15 day w/ Miss California RED Jumbo.  Probably with a few fashion mishaps too.   But you know what?  I don't even care as it's all for fun!


----------



## burberryprncess

^Dang, I posted to the wrong thread.  ush:  Sorry folks, that was meant for the 'Mommies looking good in Chanel' thread.  :shame:

I guess Friday the 13th is not your usual day.


----------



## MusicTherapist

*Happy Valentine's Day, Everyone!!*


----------



## NanamiRyu

Yeah, Missydarla got it right.  It's bulgogi.  And correct pronunciation would be, bool-go-ghi.

While it doesn't necessarily have to be, but when a Korean person says he/she had bulgogi, it usually means marinated sliced beef, stir fried or bbqed.  Bulgogi with other kinds of meats would be noted, as is pork bulgogi.  Oh, and btw, the main ingredient for the pork one isn't same as just plain bulgogi, the beef kind.  It's not soy sauce, but hot pepper paste.

How interesting Soph and Wai had it with their ramens though!  Meat is pretty cheap in US and eaten practically everyday here but they are still a bit of luxury in Korea.  Things like bulgogi is more of a "nicer" dish, not an everyday thing like how meatloaf or burger would be in US, while ramen is the cheapest thing one can have.  So mixing two foods together doesn't happen much for Koreans.

I was actually supposed to fly off for a long weekend trip yesterday but that plan fell through about a week ago.  I didn't really like the idea of flying on a Friday 13, so I wasn't that disappointed though.  Still, as I had the day cleared already, I decided to use that opportunity for a trip upstate to Woodbury Common.  And yes ladies!  I got few something somethings!!


----------



## burberryprncess

^Hey J!  Thank you for sharing a little history about bulgogi.  I thought all Koreans eat it.  You're right, meat is cheap here.  In other countries, like China, people have to scramble for food and meat is consider fine luxury dining.  Well, at least that's what my grandma used to tell me when we wasted food.  

So what did you get at Woodbury Common?  Do they have cashmere cardigans?  I wish they do charge send, but oh well.


----------



## NanamiRyu

NanamiRyu said:


> While it doesn't necessarily have to be, but when a Korean person says he/she had bulgogi, it usually means marinated sliced beef, stir fried or bbqed. Bulgogi with other kinds of meats would be noted, as is pork bulgogi. Oh, and btw, the main ingredient for the pork one isn't same as just plain bulgogi, the beef kind. It's not soy sauce, but hot pepper paste.


 
  I am obviously too exhausted from my trip to Woodbury because I don't know what I was thinking when I wrote that paragraph.  So here it goes again.

Bul means fire and gogi means meat.  So it just means cooked meat if going with word by word translation.  The term bulgogi is usually meant for beef kind, even though there are other sorts used with other kind of "meats", that includes things like squids.  And for those other non beef bulgogis, one would specify it by calling it such as in case of pork bulgogi.  

Soph, my mom used to say I'm destined to come to US because of ridiculous price of meats in Korea.  I'm such a meat lover, I would've bankrupted my parents if I had to grow up there.

There are "cheap" beef in Korea but they are imported ones, Aussie or American.  And there's all this controversy over them, as those meats are supposedly unsafe, with possibility of mad cow disease.  Plus even before the whole current controversy, not many people liked the taste, as Korean cattles are supposed to be very different from "Western" ones.  But they are very expensive as the land itself is tiny and there aren't that many farms or farmers raising them.  I believe it's also very pricey in Japan too due to similar environmental reasons.  And I'm not talking about astronomically expensive beef coming from Kobe.

I didn't get many things from the outlets but heehee... Got something from CHANEL~  

Chanel outlet there usually has better RTW than selection of bags or shoes.  But this time, the selection of RTW were pretty bad.  The only nice thins from RTW were few cardis.  There was a denim dress sis thought was cute but eh...  I didn't appreciate it at all.  

I think you should still go check it out if you ever come to NY!  Even if you don't find anything you like from Chanel, their Burberry outlet is pretty nice.


----------



## Nat

MusicTherapist said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day, Everyone!!*



Thank you! Happy Valentine's Day to you too!


----------



## alfiebach

MusicTherapist said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day, Everyone!!*


 ...and to you...hope you had some romance, as l sadly did not...lol xx


----------



## LVLux

I had a little romance and off to a Valentine's Day Party-with a Mardi Gras Theme-Weird and the couple hosting it always throw bad parties-I wish they would quit inviting us!!!


----------



## IceEarl

Oh is that what's it's called? I bought bottle of ready mix marinated sauce from the supermarket, supposed to be for Korean BBQ, there are one for beef and one for pork (I can't really tell the difference in the taste), I use this sauce to marinate some beef ribs (boneless), add in pear (make into paste first), with carrots and radish, stew everything for at least 2 hours, yummy, the best dish I have made in 2008...lol.


quote=NanamiRyu;9760587]

Bul means fire and gogi means meat. So it just means cooked meat if going with word by word translation. The term bulgogi is usually meant for beef kind, even though there are other sorts used with other kind of "meats", that includes things like squids. And for those other non beef bulgogis, one would specify it by calling it such as in case of pork bulgogi. 

Soph, my mom used to say I'm destined to come to US because of ridiculous price of meats in Korea. I'm such a meat lover, I would've bankrupted my parents if I had to grow up there.

There are "cheap" beef in Korea but they are imported ones, Aussie or American. And there's all this controversy over them, as those meats are supposedly unsafe, with possibility of mad cow disease. Plus even before the whole current controversy, not many people liked the taste, as Korean cattles are supposed to be very different from "Western" ones. But they are very expensive as the land itself is tiny and there aren't that many farms or farmers raising them. I believe it's also very pricey in Japan too due to similar environmental reasons. And I'm not talking about astronomically expensive beef coming from Kobe.

[/quote]


----------



## fufu

omg~ i won something unexpectedly.. omg ..


----------



## burberryprncess

fufu said:


> omg~ i won something unexpectedly.. omg ..




What?  Any hints?


----------



## burberryprncess

NanamiRyu said:


> I am obviously too exhausted from my trip to Woodbury because I don't know what I was thinking when I wrote that paragraph.  So here it goes again.
> 
> Bul means fire and gogi means meat.  So it just means cooked meat if going with word by word translation.  The term bulgogi is usually meant for beef kind, even though there are other sorts used with other kind of "meats", that includes things like squids.  And for those other non beef bulgogis, one would specify it by calling it such as in case of pork bulgogi.
> 
> Soph, my mom used to say I'm destined to come to US because of ridiculous price of meats in Korea.  I'm such a meat lover, I would've bankrupted my parents if I had to grow up there.
> 
> There are "cheap" beef in Korea but they are imported ones, Aussie or American.  And there's all this controversy over them, as those meats are supposedly unsafe, with possibility of mad cow disease.  Plus even before the whole current controversy, not many people liked the taste, as Korean cattles are supposed to be very different from "Western" ones.  But they are very expensive as the land itself is tiny and there aren't that many farms or farmers raising them.  I believe it's also very pricey in Japan too due to similar environmental reasons.  And I'm not talking about astronomically expensive beef coming from Kobe.
> 
> I didn't get many things from the outlets but heehee... Got something from CHANEL~
> 
> Chanel outlet there usually has better RTW than selection of bags or shoes.  But this time, the selection of RTW were pretty bad.  The only nice thins from RTW were few cardis.  There was a denim dress sis thought was cute but eh...  I didn't appreciate it at all.
> 
> I think you should still go check it out if you ever come to NY!  Even if you don't find anything you like from Chanel, their Burberry outlet is pretty nice.




Ok, so maybe mine was Korean style teriyaki chicken, but DH tells me it's bolgogi.  You know, this sounds like the boogie man.  

One day I need to make a stop to Woodbury Commons.  Here in Socal, the only good outlets are Cabazon and Camarillo but I think Camarillo kind of sux whenever I go there.  We don't have Chanel outlet or Neimans Last Call.


----------



## alfiebach

LVLux said:


> I had a little romance and off to a Valentine's Day Party-with a Mardi Gras Theme-Weird and the couple hosting it always throw bad parties-I wish they would quit inviting us!!!


 ....please tell us about your Mardi Gras themed party, sound like it could be fun, for Valentines


----------



## fufu

burberryprncess said:


> What?  Any hints?



hehee~ secret secret,  still waiting for the seller to reply me. Still stunned and shocked by the word "You have won"


----------



## nalgene

congrats FUFU!! do keep us posted.


----------



## LVLux

Did you win the LV Luggage Giveaway??? The only thing I ever won was a radio and 5 minute grocery shopping trip!


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> hehee~ secret secret, still waiting for the seller to reply me. Still stunned and shocked by the word "You have won"


 this is exciting, hope you show pics


----------



## fufu

nalgene: No prob  But probably may take some weeks, seller is away in overseas, so i believe paymen and shipment will most likely delayed too.

LVLux: I didn't took part in the Giveaway  

alfiebach: I will  Still awaiting for the seller's replies for my requests and favors. Hopefully she is okay with it..


----------



## LVLux

oh- so not really WON-as in Free but You Won The Auction as in Must Pay!!! so happy you got the item you wanted-such a great feeling!!!


----------



## fufu

LVLux: I'm still facing a few percentages of dilemma, couldn't believe my eyes when I received the email. I was shocked. My priority was the fuchsia caviar jumbo, looks like I'm not fated to get this..


----------



## LVLux

Ohhh I want the fuchsia caviar too and am WL for it but am uncertain since some say it is soft & smooshy??? have you seen it IRL?


----------



## fufu

LVLux: Have not seen it in reality too, don't think it has arrived in SG yet. I'm too not doing it for the soft and smooshy caivar.


----------



## LVLux

so it's true-it's smooshy too- so sadThe glazed lambskin is about as smooshy as I want to buy and even that I am not real happy about but love the color  although I am relieved to know it beforehand-think about all of the people that do not read tpf and will buy it and be walking around the laughing stock of the town!!!

people whisper as she walks buy"oh,look at that sloppy bag-all crumpled in-must be a fake or very very old!!!"


----------



## burberryprncess

fufu said:


> hehee~ secret secret,  still waiting for the seller to reply me. Still stunned and shocked by the word "You have won"





Let me think.    Another red?


----------



## burberryprncess

LVLux said:


> so it's true-it's smooshy too- so sadThe glazed lambskin is about as smooshy as I want to buy and even that I am not real happy about but love the color  although I am relieved to know it beforehand-think about all of the people that do not read tpf and will buy it and be walking around the laughing stock of the town!!!
> 
> *people whisper as she walks buy"oh,look at that sloppy bag-all crumpled in-must be a fake or very very old!!!"*



  That's why I don't want a smooshy bag.


----------



## LVLux

Me either!!!!


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> nalgene: No prob  But probably may take some weeks, seller is away in overseas, so i believe paymen and shipment will most likely delayed too.
> 
> LVLux: I didn't took part in the Giveaway
> 
> alfiebach: I will  Still awaiting for the seller's replies for my requests and favors. Hopefully she is okay with it..


 Fingers crossed, you will get you requests, and favours...and be happy Then post pics


----------



## fufu

burberryprncess said:


> Let me think.    Another red?



not red


----------



## fufu

alfiebach said:


> Fingers crossed, you will get you requests, and favours...and be happy Then post pics



Thank you  I hope everything will go smoothly.


----------



## nalgene

haha fufu, i know what is it. i went to CC and have a peak at the chanel thread. 
but i am not telling.. it have to come from the horse mouth, thats where the fun is.. 

i am happy for you and i think it will suit you.. you seems like a really sweet gal from all your action pictures..


----------



## fufu

nalgene: Hehe~ you are very smart  Thanks for keeping this a secret ^^


----------



## nalgene

fufu, welcome.. since you say i am smart.


----------



## burberryprncess

fufu said:


> not red




OOOO I think I know but promise to not say anything.


----------



## fufu

burberryprncess: Hehe~ you are very smart too..


----------



## vikianderson

*are you So~Cal girlies having a snow storm ?  

i never believed that you ever had snow until dec 94 when we were caught in a blizzard at Disney Land ~ when we were forced into parading those yellow ponchos! 

stay indoors & keep cozy! or alternatively, stay warm & dry inside the malls! *


----------



## scholastican

^When I look out my backyard I have a good panoramic view of the mountains dusted with snow! This usually stays that way until April. Sadly I have to take DS to a moviedate w/his girlfriends in a couple of hours...plus he has orchestra practice tonight for 3 hours, BRRR!!! Ah well, at least DD and I can catch a showing of Confessiions of a Shopaholic. I hope it is as amusing as the book...


----------



## vikianderson

*^ ^ my dd & i are catching it tomorrow! ~ followed by lunch & then *He's Just Not That Into You* ~ we're having a Chick Flick Day while dh is away! *


----------



## burberryprncess

Snow storm now at Big Bear Lake.  Here are views from my security camera.    We just cleared out the snow last weekend.  













Want to join me in a snowboarding run or cross country skiing?


----------



## scholastican

Thanks to *Sophie*'s ramen club, I had cravings and just had to have my share. Saturday we went to Mitsuwa, a Japanese market with an awesome food court. They serve the best ramen according to DH's coworkers, so off we went! wjat's even more fun was to play name-that-handbag as there are plenty of handbag afficionados out there apparently!

I spotted:
metallic red resissue w/gh sz 227
large Le Marais flap
Rock and Chain (or wait, maybe it was a hidden chain? big CC's out front, big resin chains running alongside the bag's front too?)
deerskin tan YSL downtown, medium size
a couple of Goyard St. Louis totes, GM, one in geen, one in red?

I'd go "quick, metallic reissue at your 3 o'clock!" and it was fun. DS was amazed at my mad bag skills, hehehe...


----------



## scholastican

*Viki*, DS got asked by one his gf's to see He's Just Not That Into You today...so I thought DD and I can catch Shopaholic today(she's a little young for the other film at 12 yo)...O gosh, right now it's as if the heavens turned on their waterpipes and just let the tub overflow!!!


----------



## vikianderson

*WoW *Sophie* ~ it looks so beautiful tho 

no fun if you have to travel in it or clear it but looking out at it while drinking brandy by the fire side................bliss! (can you tell i'm a romantic! )*


----------



## burberryprncess

scholastican said:


> Thanks to *Sophie*'s ramen club, I had cravings and just had to have my share. Saturday we went to Mitsuwa, a Japanese market with an awesome food court. They serve the best ramen according to DH's coworkers, so off we went! wjat's even more fun was to play name-that-handbag as there are plenty of handbag afficionados out there apparently!
> 
> I spotted:
> metallic red resissue w/gh sz 227
> large Le Marais flap
> Rock and Chain (or wait, maybe it was a hidden chain? big CC's out front, big resin chains running alongside the bag's front too?)
> deerskin tan YSL downtown, medium size
> a couple of Goyard St. Louis totes, GM, one in geen, one in red?
> 
> I'd go "quick, metallic reissue at your 3 o'clock!" and it was fun. DS was amazed at my mad bag skills, hehehe...




HAAHAA, how funny on the bag story!    I wonder if you spotted a TPFer, that would be fun.    Yes, Mitsuwa has great ramen but so-so on sushi.  I love the ramen with temporary shrimp and veggies.   :yummy:


----------



## burberryprncess

Fortunately, we're back in LA/OC and missed the snow storm.  But I guess we're looking forward to yet another snow shoveling showdown between hubby and me ,.....to see who clears the snow the fastest.  

Oh, this weekend I have to make COCO the snow woman.  I've been dying to make one but never remember to bring my Chanel accessories with me to give COCO the snow woman Chanel eyes, nose, and mouth.


----------



## vikianderson

scholastican said:


> *Viki*, DS got asked by one his gf's to see He's Just Not That Into You today...so I thought DD and I can catch Shopaholic today(she's a little young for the other film at 12 yo)...O gosh, right now it's as if the heavens turned on their waterpipes and just let the tub overflow!!!



*mine is 10 *Schol* !! maybe too young for this movie then ? she is not street wise in the slighest so any inuendoes go way over her head ~ she adores Jennifer Aniston!  i really want to see Revolutionary Road with Leo (yum!)


your son plays music ? my dd does ballet,
she says that one day she'll dance for the Anaheim Ballet (i think it may be something to do with Disney Land being close by)! 


you girls *purse watch* too ?  where ever i go, i just can't help myself! *


----------



## burberryprncess

I purse watch daily.   The only problem is there are tons of fakes here.


----------



## vikianderson

*^ ^ yep, i know, but they're everywhere hon 

i rem reading about a place called *the alley* in downtown LA (it was featured in an episode of SATC), is it still there ?*


----------



## burberryprncess

^yes, you're right.  Fake LV seems to be notorious here....more than fake Chanels.  

I've never been to 'the alley'.


----------



## vikianderson

*apparently, you just let them know at the pay desk what *label* you want them to attach to the bag (CC, Dior etc) & they do it for you! sounds horrific!

why don't they just close 'em down ? *


----------



## burberryprncess

Oh that's right.  Now I remember.  Someone posted about this place.


----------



## vikianderson

*here in the UK we have street sellers but not actual shops (that i know of) or they would just be closed down 

anyhoo, i'm trying to stay awake for *yoganut* 's reveal pix 

stay warm & dry girlies!*


----------



## burberryprncess

^from my recollection of the story, everything was done in a hidden back room.  Customers come in and order, and the shop people will add the logo hardware and labels to bags ordered at the point of sale.


----------



## LVLux

burberry you are in a Blizzard!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

LVLux said:


> burberry you are in a Blizzard!!!




Ooooh, is that what they call it?  Sounds scary.


----------



## LVLux

Well, We had one this December and the News was calling it "ARTIC BLAST" Now, that was scary even the banks closed down!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

scholastican said:


> Rock and Chain (or wait, maybe it was a hidden chain? big CC's out front, big resin chains running alongside the bag's front too?)
> 
> I'd go "quick, metallic reissue at your 3 o'clock!" and it was fun. DS was amazed at my mad bag skills, hehehe...


 
Sounds like Modern Chain to me.  I also do "bag spotting" all the time.


----------



## scholastican

I've never been but have heard of that place in downtown LA. Is that Santi Alley? I don't even know if my spelling is correct...anyway, to my horror, on 2 separate occassions my bf's 18yr old daughter says to me "oh I have that but in red"-(lamb mini flap) and "oh I have the same bag but it's fake"-(jumbo vinyl gradient Melrose flap). I was so outraged I asked her why does she knowingly buy the fake crap in front of her mom. When they started to ask how much an authentic Chanel costs, I told them it varies, but it's more affordable if they stopped buying fakes, pooled their money and bought their 1st Chanel during the sales! GRRR!


----------



## scholastican

*viki* I thought the movie's dating concept and casual sexual innuendos a little mature for my DD. She and I are awaiting DS from seeing that particular movie as ours(shopaholic) got out 30min earlier. May I suggest you take your DD to see Shopshilic instead? It was very entertaining and funny. Even DS would laugh out loud at times...and he's a 16yo guy! He watched a bit of the start w/us as he awaited for his own movie to start next door. I wish it was a DVD I was watching, I wanted to start the movie over once it was finished. Definitely much much better than my expectations of a book's film adaptation.


----------



## big_gental_cat

I'm glad to hear that the movie Shopaholic is better than your expectations. I love the books of that series and have been looking forward to the movie since. Great.


----------



## vikianderson

*^ ^ yes *Schol*  ~ we gave *HNTIY* a miss & saw Bride Wars & the new Pink Panther movie instead !! dd loved them both.  we had Japanese for lunch & shopped 'til we dropped so we had a fab girlie day 

hope you're good & you all survived the snow storms! vx*


----------



## cuteangel7777

I just had bulgagi and ramen!


----------



## minami

^^ ohhh,, I want some too, please send some to my office! LOL


----------



## scholastican

vikianderson said:


> *^ ^ yes *Schol*  ~ we gave *HNTIY* a miss & saw Bride Wars & the new Pink Panther movie instead !! dd loved them both. we had Japanese for lunch & shopped 'til we dropped so we had a fab girlie day *
> 
> *hope you're good & you all survived the snow storms! vx*


 YAY, sounds like you guys had a fun time bonding together.

Kids had to slosh through their school day in raingear, boots and all!


----------



## scholastican

big_gental_cat said:


> I'm glad to hear that the movie Shopaholic is better than your expectations. I love the books of that series and have been looking forward to the movie since. Great.


 
The books were fun weren't they?


----------



## minami

^^ I have the books too - I have not watched the movie yet though, most of the time I find that the movies are never as good as the books..hmmm


----------



## scholastican

^ I agree. In this case, it's worth the tix and popcorn for the laughs.


----------



## scholastican

vikianderson said:


> *^ ^ yes *Schol*  ~ we gave *HNTIY* a miss & saw Bride Wars & the new Pink Panther movie instead !! dd loved them both. we had Japanese for lunch & shopped 'til we dropped so we had a fab girlie day *
> 
> *hope you're good & you all survived the snow storms! vx*


 
Now DS tries to get me all choked up from the giggles as I take a drink by chanting "JOJOBA! JOJOBA!", teeheehee.


----------



## minami

^^ thanks for the info


----------



## vikianderson

scholastican said:


> Now DS tries to get me all choked up from the giggles as I take a drink by chanting "JOJOBA! JOJOBA!", teeheehee.



*^ ^ 

Steve Martin is a hoot isn't he ?  next time i'm in Paris i'm going to order a *'ammbourrrrgerrrrr* in a silly French accent! 

*


----------



## scholastican

^Mais oui!


----------



## burberryprncess

I read all the Shopaholic books including the Undomesticated Goddess and Can You Keep A Secret?  Now all I need is catch the movie.  I doubt DH will go with me.  I forced him to go with me to see SATC movie, but I highly doubt he'll go for this one.    If he does, he'll probably freak out.


----------



## minami

^^ I told DH to pick either one:

1. watch Shopaholic with me
2. go shopping with me

he shouted 1 !!! HHAHAHAHA


----------



## scholastican

Hahaha!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

minami said:


> ^^ I told DH to pick either one:
> 
> 1. watch Shopaholic with me
> 2. go shopping with me
> 
> he shouted 1 !!! HHAHAHAHA




Not a bad idea!  I'll try that with DH.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Jen i watched it with my sis! we had so much fun! lol.. but i addicted to the books.. and of course the books are better!


----------



## minami

^ I wish I cld watch it with my sis too! but my sis and my close gfs are all in Malaysia 

btw, I really hope DH does not read what I type about him on TPF haha


----------



## minami

burberryprncess said:


> Not a bad idea! I'll try that with DH.


ok, Sophie, let me know if it works !!! hehe


----------



## burberryprncess

minami said:


> ok, Sophie, let me know if it works !!! hehe




No, it didn't.  He said he would rather get his tooth pulled.


----------



## minami

^^hahaha


----------



## IceEarl

burberryprncess said:


> No, it didn't. He said he would rather get his tooth pulled.


 
Haha, hilarious!!!

I love the shopaholic books too, but the movie is not showing in Hong Kong yet ... am looking forward to it!!


----------



## Bri 333

If DH totally puts up a fight, I'll go with you   My DH has already been saying "they made a movie about you..."  hahaha very funny 




minami said:


> ^ I wish I cld watch it with my sis too! but my sis and my close gfs are all in Malaysia
> 
> btw, I really hope DH does not read what I type about him on TPF haha


----------



## NanamiRyu

burberryprncess said:


> I read all the Shopaholic books including the Undomesticated Goddess and Can You Keep A Secret? Now all I need is catch the movie. I doubt DH will go with me. I forced him to go with me to see SATC movie, but I highly doubt he'll go for this one.  If he does, he'll probably freak out.


 
I also read all those books but eh...  I'm not going to see the movie.  I'm very disappointed how they changed the setting to NY.  Of course I love NYC but I so wanted British Becky and Luke.

Oh, btw, I hated the movie version of SATC.


----------



## minami

Bri 333 said:


> If DH totally puts up a fight, I'll go with you  My DH has already been saying "they made a movie about you..." hahaha very funny


 
hahah ok, let me know girl!


----------



## minami

NanamiRyu said:


> I also read all those books but eh... I'm not going to see the movie. I'm very disappointed how they changed the setting to NY. Of course I love NYC but I so wanted British Becky and Luke.
> 
> Oh, btw, I hated the movie version of SATC.


 
oh no, I didnt know that! I was hoping to see all my fav shopping haunts in London played out!


----------



## NanamiRyu

minami said:


> oh no, I didnt know that! I was hoping to see all my fav shopping haunts in London played out!


 
Me too!  And the funniest thing is the girl who plays Becky is of Scottish heritage and the guy who plays Luke is a British! 

Oh, my!  I just looked out the window and it just started snowing.  And it's not just snow.  It feels like someone up there is pouring down feathers or something because snow flakes are HUGE!

BTW, is that your dog in your avatar?  I told sis I wanted to show her the cutest dog I saw from tPF but she ruined it by saying how she thought "Minami's dog is the cutest."  I was  becuase I also meant your pup!!


----------



## minami

^^ ooh, you and your sister are soo kind! he is cute hehe and VERY naughty   thanks so much! I'm sure he thanks you both too! my mom will be so happy when I tell her tonight  btw, he is actually my mom's shih tzu who lives in Malaysia.

he also bit into my old teletubby (Po) - he wanted it LOL


----------



## honeypot01

Hi all... i m thinking of getting a jumbo chanel 2.55 in france and the shopper's tote.. Anyone knows the price there??? Thanks a lot!!!! ^^


----------



## burberryprncess

I can't understand why they chose NY over London for the shopaholic movie.  I wish they stick to the novel and I look forward to hearing Becky's British accent.  I can imagine it sounding like Emily Blunt's.


----------



## burberryprncess

honeypot01 said:


> Hi all... i m thinking of getting a jumbo chanel 2.55 in france and the shopper's tote.. Anyone knows the price there??? Thanks a lot!!!! ^^




Jumbo classic is $2850.  Which shopper's tote?


----------



## cuteangel7777

burberryprncess said:


> I can't understand why they chose NY over London for the shopaholic movie.  I wish they stick to the novel and I look forward to hearing Becky's British accent.  I can imagine it sounding like Emily Blunt's.




i cant either.. i think i nearly cried cause it was pretty bad..they ruin my rebecca brandon "nee bloomwood".. lol. do u know if she is gonna write more books?


----------



## burberryprncess

cuteangel7777 said:


> i cant either.. i think i nearly cried cause it was pretty bad..they ruin my rebecca brandon "nee bloomwood".. lol. do u know if she is gonna write more books?




Confessions of a Shopaholic & Troubled Shopaholic Teenage Daughter


----------



## honeypot01

Hi babe! Thanks for the reply!! I am totally new to chanel. 

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-large-shopping-bag-1,1,4,4

Am looking @ the large shopping bag.... 

Do u think it is more worthwhile to buy in france or london? Thanksssss........


----------



## burberryprncess

honeypot01 said:


> Hi babe! Thanks for the reply!! I am totally new to chanel.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7#7-large-shopping-bag-1,1,4,4
> 
> Am looking @ the large shopping bag....
> 
> Do u think it is more worthwhile to buy in france or london? Thanksssss........




I don't know.  I think it's around $2150 or so, but I have no idea of London and France pricing.  Since this thead is for chit chat of all sorts of topics, perhaps you'll get more replys if you post a new thread on the main Chanel forum.


----------



## nalgene

burberryprncess said:


> Confessions of a Shopaholic & Troubled Shopaholic Teenage Daughter


 
lol.. 


i guess all the pretty mommies here can contribute to this.


----------



## honeypot01

i see i see... u r very sweet! thank u!


----------



## NanamiRyu

burberryprncess said:


> I can't understand why they chose NY over London for the shopaholic movie. I wish they stick to the novel and I look forward to hearing Becky's British accent. I can imagine it sounding like Emily Blunt's.


 
Oh!  I think it would've been so cool if Emily Blunt played Rebecca and of course, base it in LONDON.  I still didn't see it yet but the movie sort of looked cheap from the commercials they keep showing on TV.  So I'm guessing it was the matter of cost that made the production to set the story in NY instead of London.  




cuteangel7777 said:


> i cant either.. i think i nearly cried cause it was pretty bad..they ruin my rebecca brandon "nee bloomwood".. lol. do u know if she is gonna write more books?


 
"Twenties Girl" is supposed to be out in August.  Have no idea what it is about though.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, I saw Shopaholic an opening day with my good friend!  I read every single book multiple times (including those written by the author outside of the series), and I have to say, the movie was okay, but not nearly as good as I hoped it would be.  I almost felt like I was watching a movie verrrrry loosely based on the book haha, instead of an adaptation!   It was entertaining enough, but there were so many inconsistencies and parts where I went "huh, wtf?!"  Obviously, inconsistencies are to be expected, but I think in this case they kind of shattered the integrity of the book by changing it so much.  Oh well, it's a popcorn/fun chick flick I shouldn't read so much into (I'm known to over analyze haha), but I was still disappointed.   I must say though, Isla Fisher is soo pretty, although she is not who I would have pictured as Becky!!


----------



## minami

hmmm..based on everyone's reviews here, I think I might just wait for DVD - will have to make DH do something else he doesnt like LOL


----------



## burberryprncess

I can't force my DH to see this one.  He lived through the Devil Wears Prada with a  and then another  with Sex and the City.  He can't take it any longer if he is forced into seeing Shopaholic.    Like I said, he would much rather get his tooth pull.  

Here's the story behind this.  Ok, so he went with me to see Prada and SATC with little embarrassment since there were a few couples at the movies.  It was not until at Lexus dealer waiting for our car service that he decided to never let me force him into this again. I was watching the Prada movie with my portable while DH read his newspaper.  Somewhere during the movie, DH glanced at the TV screen while the service advisor called us.  The dummy made a comment like "this is such as cute chick movie."  That embarrassed DH so much that I swear he'll never go with me again to watch yet another chick movie.  Thus, he would rather get his tooth pulled.


----------



## cuteangel7777

i guess.. i am lucky to have DF.. he is soo funny. he watch all chick flicks with me and when i ask him why.. he said.. "it make me happy when i see u laugh" soo theres the reason.. and its been good for 7 years.. dont know what it willl be after he become DH though..lol.. but i guess i have my partner in crime.. my sister to do things he doesnt wanna do with mee


----------



## cuteangel7777

NanamiRyu said:


> Oh!  I think it would've been so cool if Emily Blunt played Rebecca and of course, base it in LONDON.  I still didn't see it yet but the movie sort of looked cheap from the commercials they keep showing on TV.  So I'm guessing it was the matter of cost that made the production to set the story in NY instead of London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twenties Girl" is supposed to be out in August.  Have no idea what it is about though.



yep! the movie did look cheap!! seriously!! and now i cant wait for twenties girl but i want to read more of becky brandon! lol


----------



## burberryprncess

cuteangel7777 said:


> i guess.. i am lucky to have DF.. he is soo funny. he watch all chick flicks with me and when i ask him why.. he said.. "it make me happy when i see u laugh" soo theres the reason.. and its been good for 7 years.. dont know what it willl be after he become DH though..lol.. but i guess i have my partner in crime.. my sister to do things he doesnt wanna do with mee




Heehee Wai.  My DH was like your DF prior to marriage.  He used to go with me everywhere.....go shopping, watch girlie movies, act silly at amusement parks.....now he wants to act all maucho all the time.


----------



## cuteangel7777

burberryprncess said:


> Heehee Wai.  My DH was like your DF prior to marriage.  He used to go with me everywhere.....go shopping, watch girlie movies, act silly at amusement parks.....now he wants to act all maucho all the time.




aww.. i hope that never happened! i like DF the way he is now.. soo i can do everything i want.. i know thats probably why in laws hate me.. i totally took over his life.. and now.. all he does is talk to me, go out with his friends (they are my uncles but they were bff since they were really young), go to work or stay at my parents..  and i think he only goes to the in law house like once or twice a month.. sooo thats probably the reasons.. lol..


back to topic.. u know i was really sad when the scarf wasnt from dooney and george!! i wanted to see that brand.. lol.. and i wanted to see danny and her life as a personal shopper! and also micheal.. oh well.. i guess a movie is not a good end.. lol.. but my sister who never read the books thought it was entertaining


----------



## allbrandspls

burberryprncess said:


> I can't force my DH to see this one. He lived through the Devil Wears Prada with a  and then another  with Sex and the City. He can't take it any longer if he is forced into seeing Shopaholic.  Like I said, he would much rather get his tooth pull.
> 
> Here's the story behind this. Ok, so he went with me to see Prada and SATC with little embarrassment since there were a few couples at the movies. It was not until at Lexus dealer waiting for our car service that he decided to never let me force him into this again. I was watching the Prada movie with my portable while DH read his newspaper. Somewhere during the movie, DH glanced at the TV screen while the service advisor called us. The dummy made a comment like "this is such as cute chick movie." That embarrassed DH so much that I swear he'll never go with me again to watch yet another chick movie. Thus, he would rather get his tooth pulled.


LOL that's so funny. I'm not much of a chick flick gal and neither is my DH. We did loan a DVD out, Devil wears Prada and we both didn't mind it at all. I'm in the dental field and i think both myself and DH would rather avoid pulling a tooth and instead watch the chick flick


----------



## shadowyi

I just wanted to pop in here and say that I LOVE the Chanel subforum! Everyone in here is so friendly and nice, makes me wanna take up permanent residence! Hehehe.


----------



## peachbaby

Hi everyone! Been a big fan of this forum for a while, but never had much time to chat. My job recently ended so hopefully I could spend more time here.


----------



## thestig

hey everyone!

need help identifying this particular chanel bag. it's a gift from my mom.  it's a caviar ( tote, i think ) with gold hardware.  erial number starts with 6 and has 7 digits, so probably made between 2001 and 2002.  but i WE don't know what the name is.  and current value.  anyone please help!!!   thanks!


----------



## Swanky

hi, please stop posting this question everywhere.  You posted it in the right thread, please just be patient.


----------



## fufu

just to share 
i finally got my bachelor's degree final project result. ( i waited nearly 4 months)
but i'm kinda sad as the result is not what I expected to be..

but oh well, i've officially gotten a bachelor degree cert ^^


----------



## burberryprncess

fufu said:


> just to share
> i finally got my bachelor's degree final project result. ( i waited nearly 4 months)
> but i'm kinda sad as the result is not what I expected to be..
> 
> but oh well, i've officially gotten a bachelor degree cert ^^




Congratulations Fufu!  You must be so excited!  

Oh well if the result of the final project wasn't to your expectation, but look at the bright side, you're officially graduated with a bachelor degree and that's all that really matters.


----------



## LVLux

fufu said:


> just to share
> i finally got my bachelor's degree final project result. ( i waited nearly 4 months)
> but i'm kinda sad as the result is not what I expected to be..
> 
> but oh well, i've officially gotten a bachelor degree cert ^^



Oh Happy Day!!!! I am so glad that it is now yours-you have earned it! I remember when you thought it was too far away and now the day has arrived!!!

The results do not matter but that you acclomplished the goal does!!!


----------



## fufu

burberryprncess: Thank you  You are right, should look at the bright side ^^ 

Thank you LVlux ^^ Finally the day has arrived, and my next goal, I've to strive to achieve it ^^


----------



## cuteangel7777

FUFU!  *Big Congrat!!  *I know something things happen not as u wanted them too.. but still you are a gradurate now!! and u can always go back to grad school and do better!! 
*Big big big Congrat!*


----------



## alfiebach

Congrats fufu......dont be down.....l dont know how it works with you,(ie we have degree's blah blah) but you have it, and you done your best, so a time to celebrate, and be very proud  x


----------



## fufu

cuteangel7777, alfiebach: Thank you very much ladies for your encourage words  I bought something from chanel to celebrate for finally getting my bach.degree


----------



## burberryprncess

fufu said:


> cuteangel7777, alfiebach: Thank you very much ladies for your encourage words  I bought something from chanel to celebrate for finally getting my bach.degree




Congratulations on your new bag!  That's the spirit!  So what did you get?


----------



## fufu

burberryprncess: hehe~ u knew it already  Remember the "you are smart" a few pages back.. I will have another surprise bag in june, though it's like 3 months away...


----------



## nalgene

congrats fufu!! 

btw, ladies got a question to ask. do you think YSL Muse two bag(the one that Mira carried) is a classic bag? or it is a IT bag?
i am quite tempted to get it after i saw mira carrying it but i am just worried that i will get sick of it quite soon.. or u think i should just shelf the money and put it into my piggy bank for more chanel and birkin funds?

ETA: i hope i din post in the wrong place.. cause i just need an opinion and i trust you ladies..


----------



## IceEarl

Hmm... i think it's a beautiful bag but not a classic imo, esp the one the mira has,  I like this bag too, if I have extra funds I would get aa plain colored one.
But if you are building a fund for Chanel or H bag, I will skip the YSL.


----------



## IceEarl

fufu said:


> cuteangel7777, alfiebach: Thank you very much ladies for your encourage words  I bought something from chanel to celebrate for finally getting my bach.degree


 
Congrats fufu, waiting to see your reveal at the main forum


----------



## burberryprncess

fufu said:


> burberryprncess: hehe~ u knew it already  Remember the "you are smart" a few pages back.. I will have another surprise bag in june, though it's like 3 months away...



Oooo, ok.  Another bag in June huh.


----------



## cuteangel7777

nalgene said:


> congrats fufu!!
> 
> btw, ladies got a question to ask. do you think YSL Muse two bag(the one that Mira carried) is a classic bag? or it is a IT bag?
> i am quite tempted to get it after i saw mira carrying it but i am just worried that i will get sick of it quite soon.. or u think i should just shelf the money and put it into my piggy bank for more chanel and birkin funds?
> 
> ETA: i hope i din post in the wrong place.. cause i just need an opinion and i trust you ladies..



i think YSL Muse bag is an IT bag.. i was gonna get it then i saw it at half price (around 800?) at outlet and i decided not to


----------



## fufu

naglene, IceEarl: Thank you ladies for your kinds words  

nalgene: I too feel that YSL muse bag is considered IT bag, if you have a chanel bag in mind that you wanna get, i will say go for Chanel.


----------



## Caligal

nalgene said:


> congrats fufu!!
> 
> btw, ladies got a question to ask. do you think YSL Muse two bag(the one that Mira carried) is a classic bag? or it is a IT bag?
> i am quite tempted to get it after i saw mira carrying it but i am just worried that i will get sick of it quite soon.. or u think i should just shelf the money and put it into my piggy bank for more chanel and birkin funds?
> 
> ETA: i hope i din post in the wrong place.. cause i just need an opinion and i trust you ladies..




nalgene, I am new the Chanel but am in love with the Chanel Club now and i am just patiently (trying) to add to my very humble collection. However, i do own quite a few of YSL bags. I think the Muse 2 is a lovely bag but more gorgeous in pics then the actual bag. I gave up buying one as i do not think the bag is easy to close when you carry it on your shoulder.... errr i meant it is hard to reach and close your bag if you are carrying it on yr shoulder...if you know what i mean.

So... i would go for Chanel!!! Not to get me wrong, YSL still has wonderful bag and i love, love love my small easy and the besace 

Now... i am too am stuffing my piggy and waiting to get a really nice Chanel  L /XL jumbo preferable caviar    As for Birkin fund, afraid i cannot be with you!!!


----------



## Caligal

burberryprncess said:


> I can't understand why they chose NY over London for the shopaholic movie.  I wish they stick to the novel and I look forward to hearing Becky's British accent.  I can imagine it sounding like Emily Blunt's.



Oh, I found this thread. I agree with you burberryprncess!!!! I finished 4 books and now saving the last one for my plane ride to London in May or NY in March. I refrain from watching the movie as i do not want to destroy the nice experience i have thus far from the novels. I must say the trailer does not intrigue me at all, the cast, etc... Those of you who seen it, is it any good?


----------



## IceEarl

---ignore ---


----------



## nalgene

fufu, IceEarl, cuteangel7777, caligal: thanks ladies.. i know i can i always rely on you gals for great advice. 
i think i will just give up the idea of YSL. 

caligal: thanks for your great insight. i did read somewhere that the closing of the bag needs some getting used to. and welcome to Chanel. Once you get started it is difficult to stop.


----------



## fufu

I just found out some code on my chanel box (my black caviar med flap with silver hardware) that I don't know what it means..
NR/CAV/S

I think NR stands for No reserve? but don't understand the CAV/S 

anyone know what this means?


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> I just found out some code on my chanel box (my black caviar med flap with silver hardware) that I don't know what it means..
> NR/CAV/S
> 
> I think NR stands for No reserve? but don't understand the CAV/S
> 
> anyone know what this means?


 could it be caviar, s/h ???? just a guess


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> cuteangel7777, alfiebach: Thank you very much ladies for your encourage words  I bought something from chanel to celebrate for finally getting my bach.degree


 so pleased, so you bought 1 bag now, and another will be here in june????...you know how to shop my dear  x


----------



## fufu

alfiebach: oh yeah CAV could mean caviar and S for silver hardware but still unsure of what NR really is.  I try to find good deals usually  Can't bear to part my money in store, but i think for the next half of year, if possible, I really wanna get my first jumbo flap in store


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> alfiebach: oh yeah CAV could mean caviar and S for silver hardware but still unsure of what NR really is. I try to find good deals usually  Can't bear to part my money in store, but i think for the next half of year, if possible, I really wanna get my first jumbo flap in store


 well quessing...no return, no reserve, not runway...l dont know..but its a good game he he, yes l know what you mean.....we need to get as much value for money as possible x


----------



## betty_boop

congrats fufu.. now u are a graduate.. 

i finally got a job after 3 months of bumping..   guess i would be getting something chanel to celebrate.. haha..


----------



## fufu

alfiebach: Another forum friend told me that NR is NOIR, (i think it means black in French?) CAV is caviar and S is silver hardware. I can't believe I cannot figure that out when all the surround words in the box's label has all these words, silly me >_<

betty_boop: Thank you and big congrats on your new job


----------



## holly923

I&#8217;ll try to ask a question here as all the threads on this topic are closed, please redirect me if there is one open. 

the difference between the classic flap and reissue:

on the inside of the reissue there are 2 flaps?...one black and one the dark red colour?. the inside flap closes with a ''popper'' and the outside closes with the mademoiselle lock? (am i right?)-

 so my question is does the classic flap also have the double flap inside?(that i have described above) i have read that the jumbo size doesn't, so do all the other sizes have it?? I&#8217;ve looked at pictures and i really can't make it out if they do or not, I can&#8217;t even see on most reissues.


----------



## betty_boop

hi all, does the classic s/s09 camera bag comes in caviar? thanx..


----------



## IceEarl

you can actually post a new thread at the main forum if you can't find the answers u want after the search  I'll try to answer your questions here: 




holly923 said:


> Ill try to ask a question here as all the threads on this topic are closed, please redirect me if there is one open.
> 
> the difference between the classic flap and reissue:
> 
> on the inside of the reissue there are 2 flaps? YES
> ...one black and one the dark red colour? Not necessary true, some comes with dark red lining, some black,some silvery.
> the inside flap closes with a ''popper'' and the outside closes with the mademoiselle lock? (am i right?)-Yes
> 
> so my question is does the classic flap also have the double flap inside? (that i have described above) i have read that the jumbo size doesn't, so do all the other sizes have it?? Ive looked at pictures and i really can't make it out if they do or not, I cant even see on most reissues.
> Jumbo(12inch) doesn't have second flap, the medlarge(10inch) and small (9inch) flaps have second flap, only the ones made in black lambskin comes with dark red lining.


----------



## IceEarl

betty_boop said:


> hi all, does the classic s/s09 camera bag comes in caviar? thanx..


 
Don't think so.


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> alfiebach: Another forum friend told me that NR is NOIR, (i think it means black in French?) CAV is caviar and S is silver hardware. I can't believe I cannot figure that out when all the surround words in the box's label has all these words, silly me >_<
> 
> betty_boop: Thank you and big congrats on your new job


 LOL...sometimes, we cant see things that smack us in the face....that would make sense NR being Noir, which is black in frenchush:..at least you worked it out he he ....how are you is you DH/SO back yet ???? x


----------



## fufu

alfiebach: I think i have tunnel vision haha.  He's not back yet, but time passes very fast (much faster than I expected) he will be back on 1st of April if everything is fine. Hopefully, there's no extension...


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> alfiebach: I think i have tunnel vision haha. He's not back yet, but time passes very fast (much faster than I expected) he will be back on 1st of April if everything is fine. Hopefully, there's no extension...


 Well l keep my fingers crossed for you.....it will be April before we know it, and l find l lose days on here lol...plus all the other internet stuff.....no wonder nothing gets done in my house anymore he he....


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!!  How is everyone doing?   It's around 60 degrees here in NY (!!!), but I'm stuck inside, ahh.   Has anyone ever had their wisdom teeth removed?  Ugh, don't do it ... I look like a puffer fish!!   I'm kinda sad since tomorrow is my birthday (and I decided I don't want any more birthday's anyway haha), and now I look/feel like crap... oh well. 

*fufu *- Sorry I didn't get back to you (have been kinda out of it)!   I don't use anything to clean my patent bags, but wiping the bag down with a soft cloth helps to get rid of fingerprints, etc.  There are some products that help with shine, but I'm not too familiar with them. :shame:  Maybe someone else can chime in here?


----------



## alfiebach

> from fieryfashionsta
> Hi ladies!! How is everyone doing?  It's around 60 degrees here in NY (!!!), but I'm stuck inside, ahh.  Has anyone ever had their wisdom teeth removed? Ugh, don't do it ... I look like a puffer fish!!  I'm kinda sad since tomorrow is my birthday (and I decided I don't want any more birthday's anyway haha), and now I look/feel like crap... oh well.
> 
> Yes l have.....2 in hospital......dont remind me. Poor you, and you dont want another birthday ?????......Take care.....


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you!   Ohhh, I'm sorry... yeah, I'd love to forget after this is all over haha.   Eh, I'm done getting older is all.


----------



## alfiebach

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Aww, thank you!  Ohhh, I'm sorry... yeah, I'd love to forget after this is all over haha.  Eh, I'm done getting older is all.


 Join the club sweetie.....l'm going to be 35 again this year, l loved being in my 30's.......l would not mind  a bit of swelling on my face, pain free of course, you fill out the lines


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, I love that!   Ohhh, yes... definitely cheaper than restylane, collagen, etc.!   I'll be 27, and I think I'm going to stop there... forever.


----------



## peachbaby

^^ I had mine removed many, many years ago. I don't remembered much except my friend's constant reminder to take my pain pills or else I'll regret it. I'm glad that I listened to her! 

I know what you mean about not having anymore birthdays. That same friend and I decided to stay 29 forever and forever. We've continued to have celebrations each year, but it's 29 every year. It's gone on for so long that one of her nephews was finally old enough to get puzzled about it. This year he finally worked up the nerve to mention that we were both 29 last year   (His mother smiled and explained to him that it wasn't polite to ask a woman her age. )


----------



## alfiebach

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Haha, I love that!  Ohhh, yes... definitely cheaper than restylane, collagen, etc.!  I'll be 27, and I think I'm going to stop there... forever.


  defo cheaper, l checked out the prices for that stuff, l think its cheaper to go under the knife, although l dont think l could do that......gosh l wish l was 27 again, l hate getting old, coz my head isn't KWIM


----------



## alfiebach

peachbaby said:


> ^^ I had mine removed many, many years ago. I don't remembered much except my friend's constant reminder to take my pain pills or else I'll regret it. I'm glad that I listened to her!
> 
> I know what you mean about not having anymore birthdays. That same friend and I decided to stay 29 forever and forever. We've continued to have celebrations each year, but it's 29 every year. It's gone on for so long that one of her nephews was finally old enough to get puzzled about it. This year he finally worked up the nerve to mention that we were both 29 last year  (His mother smiled and explained to him that it wasn't polite to ask a woman her age. )


 YES l'm glad you listened, no point in being brave, when you have raging pain.....my cousin had her out in hospital also, and when to the doctor, as she had terrible chest pain and bruising.....He said the dentist must have put his knee on her chest to pull......oh my days, l was glad she told me after l had mine out, l was in my 20's and my mum came in he he .
l hate it went our nephews/nieces start getting cute and can add lol x


----------



## fufu

alfiebach: Now i really feel 24 hours is not enough for us  

fieryfashionist: It's okay  Thanks for the reply ^^ Still looking for sources to buy meltonian leathercare as it stated it can be used for patent leathers as well, but so far no luck yet..


----------



## alfiebach

fufu said:


> alfiebach: Now i really feel 24 hours is not enough for us
> 
> fieryfashionist: It's okay  Thanks for the reply ^^ Still looking for sources to buy meltonian leathercare as it stated it can be used for patent leathers as well, but so far no luck yet..


 Sad to say your right, need 36 hrs in the day....l have aged just sitting here lol....


----------



## Nat

*sings*

*Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you, dear Minal
Happy Birthday to you!!!! 

*How are you feeling today?


----------



## burberryprncess

Happy Birthday, Minal!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, so true!   I'm such a wuss when it comes to pain that I know I couldn't go under the knife either!   Aww, whatever, I'm sure you're gorgeous!   Age is just a state of mind, after all!   My only gripe is when I see older ladies dressing up like their teenage kids (worst is when they're rockin' Uggs, minis, etc. )... the super short skirts only work if your name is Tina Turner haha (IMHO)! 




alfiebach said:


> defo cheaper, l checked out the prices for that stuff, l think its cheaper to go under the knife, although l dont think l could do that......gosh l wish l was 27 again, l hate getting old, coz my head isn't KWIM


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, you're so sweet *Nat*, thank you!!     I feel a little better today... I can finally eat solid foods haha (with some discomfort, but hell, I'll take it), yay (so pasta for dinner)!   I'll probably go out next week, cuz the left side of my face looks a little too much like a puffer fish haha!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *Sophie*!!!


----------



## scholastican

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINAL! *


----------



## fieryfashionist

*fufu* - Aww, okay... I hope you're able to find it soon! 

Hi *peachbaby*!  Ohhhh, haha, good thing your friend was there to remind you... I know if I didn't take my pills I would have been beyond screwed!   Haha, that's so cute... I think I need to make a similar pact with my friend!   That's so cute about her nephew!   I love the response too, that's priceless (and so true)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *schol*!!


----------



## Nat

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, you're so sweet *Nat*, thank you!!     I feel a little better today... I can finally eat solid foods haha (with some discomfort, but hell, I'll take it), yay (so pasta for dinner)!   I'll probably go out next week, cuz the left side of my face looks a little too much like a puffer fish haha!



You're welcome! Aw, good to hear you're feeling a little bit better, Minal. Mine are luckily all removed. I tell you, my face was showing all the colors of the rainbow.....I looked awful! ush:


----------



## jofoliage

Happy B-day *Minal*

So our b-days are pretty close, mine is on this Wed, we are all Pisces  hope you are feeling better now. I had one of mine pulled out the year before and the swelling didn't go away until two weeks later. (i was vacationing at my home town that summer and was stuck at home pretty much throughout the whole vac cuz i was to embarrassed to go out with a single-sided puffy face.) just the thought of that makes my feel painful all over again. are you going to reward yourself with some chanel b-day gift teehee~~~


----------



## pond23

Happy Birthday *Minal*! 

What bad timing for your wisdom teeth extraction! I had mine removed several years ago too. The pain wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. The puffiness wasn't that attractive but it subsided quickly. I don't tolerate pain meds well (they give me a lot of nausea), so I had to make due with over the counter meds. One big upside to wisdom tooth extraction is that it gives many people a more sculpted cheekbone look. LOL! This helped me get through the pain. 

I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## IceEarl

Hi Minal, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! You'll be alright and pretty again in no time!!!

I had all 4 removed already ...  puffy and drank milk only for practically the first day ... the only good thing then was I got a day off everytime I had one removed ..lol


----------



## May22

Happy Birthday Minal... hope I'm not too late to greet you


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Nat*!   Haha, aww, I doubt that!  I have puffiness on one side though, so I look kinda ridiculous!   I was so excited to put on makeup today for no reason (I'm a huge makeup lover - well, addict haha ), so I felt a little bit more like myself!   Ohhhh... and a few Chanel goodies coming my way tomorrow cheered me up too! 

Hi *Steph*!!  Aww, thank you!!   Ugh, I think I got screwed over because my wisdom teeth (I had the top and bottom left ones removed; the doctor said there was no reason to touch the other side!) were impacted and erupted (sounds like a volcano haha), so the pain kinda sucks (better now though!)... I felt like Ozzy Osbourne (or Dr. House!) taking all that Vicodin haha.   Today I had pasta though (and a lil cake!), so I was happy!  Haha, omg, the sculpted cheekbone plus side is hilarious... although in my case, I hope not, because I'd have one sculpted and one not so sculpted side haha!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*jofoliage* - Aww, thank you!!   Wow, we're only two days apart!   I am feeling a lot better, yay!  I didn't really do anything fun today (not feeling 100% and I don't wanna look puffy on one side when I go out haha), but this weekend hopefully!  I had two pulled out (left side), but they were apparently really messed up (impacted, erupted and god knows what else haha), so it caused a lot of pain, yuck.  Ohhh no haha, I know exactly how you feel!  I haven't' gone anywhere the past few days... I only just put on makeup today (I put it on even when I'm not doing anything cuz I'm a huge makeup freak and it's an instant pick me up) and I instantly felt a little more like myself!  

Ohh, and I saw your thread... LOVE your new bags!!   Haha, hmm, I rewarded myself with a lot of Chanel goodies, which I should post soon... some things are coming tomorrow, and others I've had for a while (I've been too lazy to take everything out for pics)... maybe I'll do that tomorrow! 

Aww, thank you, *S*!!!   I felt a lot better today already (well, I had it done on Friday)!  Wow, all four?   I ended up having just two removed, but they were in bad shape, which I think caused even more pain both before and after.  Haha, I drank an entire gallon of chocolate milk in two days... now I think I'm sick of it! 

Aww, thanks so much *May22*!!


----------



## Cyndee

jofoliage said:


> Happy B-day *Minal*
> 
> So our b-days are pretty close, *mine is on this Wed*, we are all Pisces  hope you are feeling better now. I had one of mine pulled out the year before and the swelling didn't go away until two weeks later. (i was vacationing at my home town that summer and was stuck at home pretty much throughout the whole vac cuz i was to embarrassed to go out with a single-sided puffy face.) just the thought of that makes my feel painful all over again. are you going to reward yourself with some chanel b-day gift teehee~~~


 
Mine too!  lol!


----------



## scarletambience

Urrgh you've brought back horrific memories of my wisdom teeth extraction - did those on local bec I feared that I would die if I went under GA [yeah, I was paranoid!]. I could feel the pain right after and demanded another shot, took 2 'industrial strength' pain killers and the pain hit me again 45 min later - it felt like I was giving birth through my mouth!!! 

On the bright side, I just received my GST Bordeaux!!!!!!


----------



## alfiebach

scarletambience said:


> Urrgh you've brought back horrific memories of my wisdom teeth extraction - did those on local bec I feared that I would die if I went under GA [yeah, I was paranoid!]. I could feel the pain right after and demanded another shot, took 2 'industrial strength' pain killers and the pain hit me again 45 min later - it felt like I was giving birth through my mouth!!!
> 
> On the bright side, I just received my GST Bordeaux!!!!!!


 were are the pic's....l love Bordeaux Congrats


----------



## fufu

*scarletambience: Congrats!!!!!!! bourdeux is a lovely gorgeous color.. 
*


----------



## peachbaby

^^ there's nothing like Chanel to make it all better 

happy b-day fieryfashionist, jofoliage, cyndee!!!


----------



## fufu

Happy birthdays to dearies Cyndee, Minal & jofoliage


----------



## alfiebach

l hope this will not offend anyone, but l thought it was funny 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW0KsCHgYcQ


----------



## fufu

alfiebach: hahahaha very very funny, thanks for sharing


----------



## kai_415

Whoa, so many birthdays!   Here's a big fat collective happy birthday to: *fieryfashionist, jofoliage and cyndee*!  Here's wishing you health and happiness. :buttercup::buttercup:  :buttercup:
*
Fieryfashionista:*  (Can I call you Minal?)  Hope your head heals quickly.  I had mine extracted in south america with only general anasthesia... My head was an inflated balloon for a week and it looked like someone (or several someones) beat me up badly-- my face was purple and blue.  *shiver*  Bad memories! Hah hah!  Anyhow, hope yours was much easier.  Congrats on teh Chanel to make you feel better.  Can't wait to see the modeling shots or reveals!


----------



## kai_415

*Omg alfie:*  That is HIGH-larious!  Hah hah! 



alfiebach said:


> l hope this will not offend anyone, but l thought it was funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW0KsCHgYcQ


----------



## alfiebach

kai_415 said:


> *Omg alfie:* That is HIGH-larious! Hah hah!


 ...l know, so glad you and fufu like it.....some might find it a bit earthy kwim


----------



## peachbaby

alfiebach -  OMG!!! That's so funny!!!! I really needed a good laugh today


----------



## alfiebach

peachbaby said:


> alfiebach -  OMG!!! That's so funny!!!! I really needed a good laugh today


  glad you had a good laugh today


----------



## peachbaby

^^ thanks, that helped!! Just heard some bad news, but we're hanging in there.
BTW, love your signature. I know what you mean.


----------



## alfiebach

peachbaby said:


> ^^ thanks, that helped!! Just heard some bad news, but we're hanging in there.
> BTW, love your signature. I know what you mean.


 ..hope its not to serious.....fingers crossed for you .........thanks, l am looking for something really profound... l had thumpers from bambi, ........if you cant say nothing...but my pals thought someone had upset me ...so l changed it again.hope things work out for you


----------



## burberryprncess

Alfie, that video is hilarious!


----------



## Caligal

alfiebach said:


> l hope this will not offend anyone, but l thought it was funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW0KsCHgYcQ



Alfiebach, this is so funny !!! I must show DH. I am back early today..sick from a bad virus and this really helps. Thanks.


----------



## LVLux

My daughter posted this for me on my facebook page-too funny!


----------



## LVLux

Great-My New Caviar w/ghw is bugging me today-I am looking at it thinking "What is the big deal" It's not that special and after being in Love w/ghw think I should have gotten it in silver for casual days!!! I am scared very scared when I think like this!!!


----------



## pond23

LVLux said:


> Great-My New Caviar w/ghw is bugging me today-I am looking at it thinking "What is the big deal" It's not that special and after being in Love w/ghw think I should have gotten it in silver for casual days!!! I am scared very scared when I think like this!!!


 
^ What color is the caviar leather *LVLux*?


----------



## LVLux

It's black and when I look at it on my shoulder I do think-It's pretty but when it is sitting around the house I think-boring-it suddenly looks old or dated or something and I know it is a classic and I love the simplicity but it just feels plain-not like some lux soft leather tote or like the portobello-I love it-the ghw is a very soft gold not bright like on the caviar-kwim? I know it will pass and I will probably be in love w/it again tomorrow!


----------



## mizzchellie

hi, everyone. i'm new here. i dont even know how to post! can someone teach me how. i'm getting a little confused...


----------



## Nat

^ Hi and welcome! Well, your first post is official, so you must have done something right 

Here's a helpful thread for Chanel newbies: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-chanel-please-read-me-first-chanel-basics-421160.html

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## alfiebach

LVLux said:


> It's black and when I look at it on my shoulder I do think-It's pretty but when it is sitting around the house I think-boring-it suddenly looks old or dated or something and I know it is a classic and I love the simplicity but it just feels plain-not like some lux soft leather tote or like the portobello-I love it-the ghw is a very soft gold not bright like on the caviar-kwim? I know it will pass and I will probably be in love w/it again tomorrow!


  to bad, what will you do, buy s/h ????


----------



## alfiebach

mizzchellie said:


> hi, everyone. i'm new here. i dont even know how to post! can someone teach me how. i'm getting a little confused...


 hi......mizz, l was the same, but you will be fine ......welcome


----------



## alfiebach

Glad you all had a god laugh at Cougar Barbie.....it still makes me giggle when l see it, SOPHIE where has ebay Barbie gone, that was a good one ????


----------



## topsail

can anyone tell me if it is possible to get a box for a pink bowler hand bag and also a wallet box purchased at consignment store, also have read how to auth 
this has been a great help and feel 100% confident after reading thank you for this.  It will be a Christmas Present for my daughter and wont everything perfect.Just need a box for each item any help would be appreciated also a dust bag for wallet have the dust bag for handbag


----------



## pond23

LVLux said:


> It's black and when I look at it on my shoulder I do think-It's pretty but when it is sitting around the house I think-boring-it suddenly looks old or dated or something and I know it is a classic and I love the simplicity but it just feels plain-not like some lux soft leather tote or like the portobello-I love it-the ghw is a very soft gold not bright like on the caviar-kwim? I know it will pass and I will probably be in love w/it again tomorrow!


 
^ I have the black caviar jumbo with silver bijoux chain. It's one of my favorites and I'll probably never give it up, but once in a while I get bored of it too. So I tuck it away in its box and wear my other bags. It's not a very exciting bag because it is black and the leather is not lush or soft. But it is such a versatile and classic bag to have. I think your feelings about it are temporary, but they are definitely normal.


----------



## mizzchellie

oh yay! my profile picture showed up. i couldnt upload a main picture i think because it was too big but it works now yay! 

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF ANY CHANEL STORES STILL HAVE THE RED CHANEL JUMBO IN CAVIAR? I'M IN LOVE WITH THAT BAG BUT IT'S SO HARD TO FIND...


----------



## IceEarl

pond23 said:


> ^ I have the black caviar jumbo with silver bijoux chain. It's one of my favorites and I'll probably never give it up, but once in a while I get bored of it too. So I tuck it away in its box and wear my other bags. It's not a very exciting bag because it is black and the leather is not lush or soft. But it is such a versatile and classic bag to have. I think your feelings about it are temporary, but they are definitely normal.


 
Yeah... I have the same feeling with my Caviar jumbo flap in SH, but I know I will never let it go


----------



## IceEarl

mizzchellie said:


> oh yay! my profile picture showed up. i couldnt upload a main picture i think because it was too big but it works now yay!
> 
> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF ANY CHANEL STORES STILL HAVE THE RED CHANEL JUMBO IN CAVIAR? I'M IN LOVE WITH THAT BAG BUT IT'S SO HARD TO FIND...


 
Hi try posting this at the Chanel shopping forum, you might get more ideas there, or call the Chanel hotline, HTH


----------



## IceEarl

topsail said:


> can anyone tell me if it is possible to get a box for a pink bowler hand bag and also a wallet box purchased at consignment store, also have read how to auth
> this has been a great help and feel 100% confident after reading thank you for this. It will be a Christmas Present for my daughter and wont everything perfect.Just need a box for each item any help would be appreciated also a dust bag for wallet have the dust bag for handbag


 
Hi just check with your consignment store, some of them do provide both dust bag and box, I believe they would at least provide the original dust bag, just request for them.
Tell them the bags are presents, the store might be able to do more to help


----------



## LVLux

pond23 said:


> ^ I have the black caviar jumbo with silver bijoux chain. It's one of my favorites and I'll probably never give it up, but once in a while I get bored of it too. So I tuck it away in its box and wear my other bags. It's not a very exciting bag because it is black and the leather is not lush or soft. But it is such a versatile and classic bag to have. I think your feelings about it are temporary, but they are definitely normal.



So glad to not be alone-I was thinking"What is wrong with me" to even be thinking like that! It is so easy to use and I do love how durable it is but was just thinking that my Matte Reissue had more umph and I love my Lambskin Jumbo but with all of the rain have yet to be able to use it-LOL I did switch this week to a crazy LV Roses Speedy and whie it makes me happy to look at am definitely having to tone down my clothes to wear it-LOL


----------



## IceEarl

sorry maybe it's a bit rude for me to say this, but I just saw someone bumped up a few threads on a particular purse and start asking questions and making comments on everyone of it ... these threads are from 2008 .... just feel abit  and .... I am acting like a grumpy old lady ...lol... please excuse me, maybe I am too tired... I think I better go to bed now..


----------



## alfiebach

IceEarl said:


> sorry maybe it's a bit rude for me to say this, but I just saw someone bumped up a few threads on a particular purse and start asking questions and making comments on everyone of it ... these threads are from 2008 .... just feel abit  and .... I am acting like a grumpy old lady ...lol... please excuse me, maybe I am too tired... I think I better go to bed now..


 its good to vent, some threads drive me bonkers as well, such stupid ??????...go bed lol.....sweet dreams


----------



## Tartine

I have  been thinking for a while..and couldn't really find the answer..hope someone could enlighten me on this..

I understand there is metallic and distressed calfskin for REISSUE.
Ok, does the CC interlock EVER has metallic version (besides lambskin and caviar)?

Thank you for the clarification


----------



## bleedinglvoe

ladies, help me make decision

i really want a PTT in caviar and pink color, but sadly they dont have it for this season. I went to SCP yesterday and only black in stock...

Do you think I should pay around 1450 for a 6yrs old bag or wait maybe Uncle Karl will make it next season and pay 2125 for a brand new one?







 please


----------



## IceEarl

Hi Tartine and bleedinglvoe, I am afraid I don't have a good answer to your questions, perhaps you should post your questions at the Chanel Main Forum as a new thread, more people will see it.

This chanel chit chat thread is actually just for chitchatting for off topics, non chanel topics.
HTH.


----------



## Tartine

Thanks IceEarl.
Will do so 



IceEarl said:


> Hi Tartine and bleedinglvoe, I am afraid I don't have a good answer to your questions, perhaps you should post your questions at the Chanel Main Forum as a new thread, more people will see it.
> 
> This chanel chit chat thread is actually just for chitchatting for off topics, non chanel topics.
> HTH.


----------



## IceEarl

Hi ladies, the forum is kind of quiet these days.... or is it just me feeling this way ?

Anyways, I will be visiting LA in end May/early June, I am wondering if dear pfers at the LA area could give me some ideas on the places I can go shopping, my main purpose is to visit a gfriend living at Tustin (have no idea where), I should be staying with her for about a week as it's been many years since I last saw her, alot of catching up to do  
But before that I want to stay in the LA city for 2 days, thought I can do some shopping there first as I am going to bunk in with another gfriend (she'll be on business there) at her hotel room, The Georgian Hotel (any good?).... dear pfers, any suggestions on where I should go? and is Rodeo Drive far from the Hotel?

Ths last time I visited LA was more than 10 years ago  looking forward to it...

Thanks so much in advance... I thought I can just post thist here instead of the general shopping forum since we have our own chit chit thread now :-P


----------



## jofoliage

Hi *IceEarl*, i actually felt the same way and with all the bad financial news worldwide, i think people are just not buying as much and trying to stay away from luxury spending? and hence the tPF?? idk

anyways, i'm so excited just to hear that you are visiting LA. last time i was there is Christmas last year, i would say def go to Rodeo Drive to shop, they got all the boutiques you could ever desire, Chanel there is huge (but compared to HK, maybe not as much haha, i love all the boutiques in HK esp the one in Central..) and hollywood, Kodak theatrea is a must, i took so many pictures there with all the mascots, the guy dressed in King Kong costume freaked me out from behind but not as much as seeing Spider Man taking his mask off and having a coffee break...too funny

I felt a bit low these days (hope this chit chat thread is the right place to "rant"). i used to collect louis vuitton from bags to shoes to small leather goods and to their fancy jewleries, now they are just sitting in my closet quietly..i dont even know when will be the next time i would even use them (only items that got some use of are the scarves, like the monogram and leopard shawls...) anyways, so the other night, i took some of them out and thought about selling them, they are all in excellent conditions (not to brag myself but i baby my bags to a fairly extreme extent haha) i put some online already but i dont know if this would be the right thing to do, i have never sold any of my stuff before, i always thought that even if i dont love them anymore, i could just leave them in the closet and pass them to my daughter  but on the other hand, i'm trying to convince myself that my babies would probably be appreciated more if someone could adopt them and carry them everyday...ohhhh what to do ladies???:s


----------



## Nat

jofoliage said:


> Hi *IceEarl*, i actually felt the same way and with all the bad financial news worldwide, i think people are just not buying as much and trying to stay away from luxury spending? and hence the tPF?? idk



Could very well be, people are certainly more careful these days. I know I am. Some days are busier than others, though. Plus a lot of people have to pay their taxes around this time, yikes.

I've been looking for a new bag, but didn't want to spend too much money. I did some research in the other subforums and that's when I found *Ignes*. Wonderful company with a custom made service, where you can create your own handbag. They have the most amazing customer service, you can choose the leather, lining, hardware and other customizations. Ignacio and Maria (founders) are super nice and will work with you to make sure you are satisfied with your own design.

But....most importantly, it's totally affordable! There is also a first time tPFers incentive as well as a return customer incentive, which is really nice. Total costs of my new, personalised handbag: *only 235*!!! 

I ordered my first bag yesterday (the one in my signature), which should take about 4 weeks to arrive. Aarrrgghh, the waiting is the hardest part  Here's my Ignes thread, BTW: http://forum.purseblog.com/ignes/woo-hoo-just-placed-my-very-1st-order-441580.html

It's kinda funny to be a newbie in another subforum, but it's nice to meet other members.


----------



## Nat

jofoliage said:


> I felt a bit low these days (hope this chit chat thread is the right place to "rant"). i used to collect louis vuitton from bags to shoes to small leather goods and to their fancy jewleries, now they are just sitting in my closet quietly..i dont even know when will be the next time i would even use them (only items that got some use of are the scarves, like the monogram and leopard shawls...) anyways, so the other night, i took some of them out and thought about selling them, they are all in excellent conditions (not to brag myself but i baby my bags to a fairly extreme extent haha) i put some online already but i dont know if this would be the right thing to do, i have never sold any of my stuff before, i always thought that even if i dont love them anymore, i could just leave them in the closet and pass them to my daughter  *but on the other hand, i'm trying to convince myself that my babies would probably be appreciated more if someone could adopt them and carry them everyday...ohhhh what to do ladies??*?:s



Well, I have to agree with you on that. But only if you're absolutely sure you're not gonna use them anymore. I mean, you can't wear ALL of your stuff ALL the time, right? These decisions are soooo hard to make. What if you're gonna regret selling them later on? Lots of examples of people in this forum who have bought the same bag again


----------



## jofoliage

Hi Nat, thanks for answering my questions here!!! i know i know so that's why i was so torn and indecisive about selling them...and it's so true that i cant wear all my stuff all the time hehe, i thought back and ever since i got bitten by the chanel bug i havent had any chances to carry any of my lv bags, whenever i was choosing among my bags, i tend to choose chanel over lv which was why i doubt i would ever use any of my lv bags at all...i think i will just start selling some of the common items and kept the special/limited edition pieces for now... thx again for your kind thoughts..i'm such a newbie when it comes to selling. if only we could host a party with all the tpfers face to face and my fellow purse lovers could see my babies irl so that i dont have to write descriptions and give proofs about authenticities and etc, ah well i guess i'm just nagging here...



Beautylicious said:


> Well, I have to agree with you on that. But only if you're absolutely sure you're not gonna use them anymore. *I mean, you can't wear ALL of your stuff ALL the time, right?* These decisions are soooo hard to make. What if you're gonna regret selling them later on? Lots of examples of people in this forum who have bought the same bag again


----------



## jofoliage

Good to know this!! so interesting, will definitely check this out! thanks for the info!!



Beautylicious said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/ignes/woo-hoo-just-placed-my-very-1st-order-441580.html
> 
> It's kinda funny to be a newbie in another subforum, but it's nice to meet other members.


----------



## CAT06

hey IceEarl..if you are visiting in Tustin you probably have been already but if not you def. should stop by South Coast Plaza...it's like a mini rodeo drive.  THey have all the high end stores there.
And agree wtih jofoliage you should visit Kodak theater area, Rodeo, Melrose and Robertson Blvd.
Hope you enjoy your trip


----------



## Nat

jofoliage said:


> Hi Nat, thanks for answering my questions here!!! i know i know so that's why i was so torn and indecisive about selling them...and it's so true that i cant wear all my stuff all the time hehe, i thought back and ever since i got bitten by the chanel bug i havent had any chances to carry any of my lv bags, whenever i was choosing among my bags, i tend to choose chanel over lv which was why i doubt i would ever use any of my lv bags at all...*i think i will just start selling some of the common items and kept the special/limited edition pieces for now...* thx again for your kind thoughts..i'm such a newbie when it comes to selling. if only we could host a party with all the tpfers face to face and my fellow purse lovers could see my babies irl so that i dont have to write descriptions and give proofs about authenticities and etc, ah well i guess i'm just nagging here...



Selling the common ones sounds like a good plan to me  Selling your bags can be a real pain when it comes to taking pictures, writing descriptions, answering questions of potential buyers, etc. It takes a lot of time and energy.

And yes, a real life tPF purse party would be awesome


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> Could very well be, people are certainly more careful these days. I know I am. Some days are busier than others, though. Plus a lot of people have to pay their taxes around this time, yikes.
> 
> I've been looking for a new bag, but didn't want to spend too much money. I did some research in the other subforums and that's when I found *Ignes*. Wonderful company with a custom made service, where you can create your own handbag. They have the most amazing customer service, you can choose the leather, lining, hardware and other customizations. Ignacio and Maria (founders) are super nice and will work with you to make sure you are satisfied with your own design.
> 
> But....most importantly, it's totally affordable! There is also a first time tPFers incentive as well as a return customer incentive, which is really nice. Total costs of my new, personalised handbag: *only 235*!!!
> 
> I ordered my first bag yesterday (the one in my signature), which should take about 4 weeks to arrive. Aarrrgghh, the waiting is the hardest part  Here's my Ignes thread, BTW: http://forum.purseblog.com/ignes/woo-hoo-just-placed-my-very-1st-order-441580.html
> 
> It's kinda funny to be a newbie in another subforum, but it's nice to meet other members.


 Congrats, your bag is gorg, all that for just 235.....unbelieveable...l will keep checking the thread out......l'm shocked, how can they do????..l think you have got a great deal  x


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> Selling the common ones sounds like a good plan to me  Selling your bags can be a real pain when it comes to taking pictures, writing descriptions, answering questions of potential buyers, etc. It takes a lot of time and energy.
> 
> And yes, a real life tPF purse party would be awesome


 ITA.....you have to let some go.....its a shame if they are not used.....l wished my DD  was interested, but she only wants 2....1 chanel and 1 lv he he.....A party sounds a great idea


----------



## KimLvoe

Okay Ladies I really need some help. Im so confused about the chanel flaps. Can someone please provide me with some assitance in reference to the chanel flaps/

How Many different type of Jumbo Flaps are they. Is there a bigger size then the jumbo? What's the different names of the jumbo? I hear something about the Maxi what is that? I saw the kardashian with one, but i was confused because I thought it was called the Jumbo Flap. If you can, can you please provide some pictures of the different kind as well. Thanks for you help ladies!


----------



## Nat

KimLvoe said:


> Okay Ladies I really need some help. Im so confused about the chanel flaps. Can someone please provide me with some assitance in reference to the chanel flaps/
> 
> How Many different type of Jumbo Flaps are they. Is there a bigger size then the jumbo? What's the different names of the jumbo? I hear something about the Maxi what is that? I saw the kardashian with one, but i was confused because I thought it was called the Jumbo Flap. If you can, can you please provide some pictures of the different kind as well. Thanks for you help ladies!



Hi, the Maxi size is the biggest size at the moment. Pictures of the Maxi and Jumbo can be found in our reference library. Please check this thread for more info on the Chanel forum  

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-chanel-please-read-me-first-chanel-basics-421160.html


----------



## Nat

alfiebach said:


> Congrats, your bag is gorg, all that for just 235.....unbelieveable...l will keep checking the thread out......l'm shocked, how can they do????..l think you have got a great deal  x



Thanks Alf! Yes, it's an amazing deal! You can't even buy a decent Chanel wallet for that price 

Can't wait to see it IRL. Mine will be slightly different than the one in the picture; mine will come with a flat, plain strap instead of the braided one.


----------



## alfiebach

Beautylicious said:


> Thanks Alf! Yes, it's an amazing deal! You can't even buy a decent Chanel wallet for that price
> 
> Can't wait to see it IRL. Mine will be slightly different than the one in the picture; mine will come with a flat, plain strap instead of the braided one.


 ...to true, the way its going, you wont be able to get a loaf of bread soon....cant wait, for the reveal


----------



## KimLvoe

Beautylicious said:


> Hi, the Maxi size is the biggest size at the moment. Pictures of the Maxi and Jumbo can be found in our reference library. Please check this thread for more info on the Chanel forum
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-chanel-please-read-me-first-chanel-basics-421160.html


 

Thank you!!


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks ladies for replying to my question, I was down with migrain yesterday and couldn't really work on the computer at all...

Hi jofoliage, thanks for the suggestion, I would definitely check out rodeo drive, but I don't think I will have time for sight seeing this time round (well done that like 10 yrs ago :-P).  

it's ok to rant here , I do it too ..lol. As for bags, sell the ones that you no longer love and keep the ones that are the classics (like speedy or never full, which are my fav LV), and yes the shawls are the keepers, I love the leopard shawls have the brown one, am trying to get the other colors, but no luck. it's so useful and I totally adore it


----------



## IceEarl

CAT06 said:


> hey IceEarl..if you are visiting in Tustin you probably have been already but if not you def. should stop by South Coast Plaza...it's like a mini rodeo drive. THey have all the high end stores there.
> And agree wtih jofoliage you should visit Kodak theater area, Rodeo, Melrose and Robertson Blvd.
> Hope you enjoy your trip


 
Thanks CAT06, I would definitely do couth coast plaza, heard so much about it


----------



## IceEarl

Hi Nat, the Ignes bag looks great and the color is delicious, I will check out the thread too, now that's what we called value for mony :-P


----------



## foxyqt

Hello ladies, I have a question regarding the new Maxi flap.. is it going to be around for a while or will it only be available this season?


----------



## IceEarl

They will be launching new colors for maxi in the up coming season too
I think someone posted a thread on the new colors at the chanel main forum.


----------



## FlyGirl27

ooh I love the new Maxi ... am on ban, but totally want one =\


----------



## kareng

I am new to TPF, but since I have been a member I have bought two Chanel bags. A white caviar cerf and a black GST with gold hardware. My question is I am looking for a flap bag and am confused by the different sizes. My lifestyle is casual, so I thought I would look for a big one which I feel is less dressy. Please explain to me the difference in flap bags. Seems like some of the smaller ones go for the price of the large ones. Can you also explain the reissue. Thanks.


----------



## IceEarl

^ Hi Kareng, welcome. here are 2 threads for you, you shd be able to find most of the info you need there:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-chanel-please-read-me-first-chanel-basics-421160.html

If you still have any questions after reading the above threads, you can create your own thread and post them at the Chanel Main forum, HTH.


----------



## simone72

Hi Im not sure where to post this but has anyone bought any Chanel accessories from ebayer jjmcco0509? He seems to have an extensive inventory of vintage and very affordable....


----------



## Nat

simone72 said:


> Hi Im not sure where to post this but has anyone bought any Chanel accessories from ebayer jjmcco0509? He seems to have an extensive inventory of vintage and very affordable....



Hi, please repost your question in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-433300-207.html


----------



## Jahpson

does anyone know what a size 38 in a chanel RTW translates to? Is it a size 8? thanks


----------



## burberryprncess

Jahpson said:


> does anyone know what a size 38 in a chanel RTW translates to? Is it a size 8? thanks




Roughly a 6 but varies with the style.


----------



## Jahpson

^ thanks!

Its a cashmere cardigan sweater


----------



## burberryprncess

Jahpson said:


> ^ thanks!
> 
> Its a cashmere cardigan sweater




Which style?  I find them to run big.


----------



## Jahpson

burberryprncess said:


> Which style? I find them to run big.


 

this one from Larkie's post:



> coral cashmere cardi with puffy sleeves and gray trim:




LOL @ your avatar! good morning


----------



## burberryprncess

Jahpson said:


> this one from Larkie's post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ your avatar! good morning




I think this one runs small.

From my experience, cashmere without buttons run big on me, while the ones with buttons run small.


Good afternoon btw.


----------



## Jahpson

perfect! thanks ma ma


----------



## Expat

Evening!

Why are all the Mods banned? And all our counters at 0?

Anyway - reason I'm diving in here is (as usual!) I need HELP from you lovely, elegant, stylish ladies! 

I'm having my birthday party tomorrow at a really swanky restaurant

And I haven't a _thing_ to wear! Well, I have, but y'know... and I can't have a trying on session 'cos I will have workmen here 

I want to wear my black & white ballerinas which haven't yet seen light of day, but it's still cold here so need stockings, _eew_. 
What colour??? I only have black sheer, black solid or nudish. 

Or should I wear the gold & cream shoes?





Wonder if my HG choker is too much or if I should go for the gold standby? 





Dress will probably be a LBD with some kind of crochet-type top, I've got a variety.

Can you tell I don't get out much? LOL! Another outing for my Punk Clutch tho' 

I know I should have sorted this out sooner, but DD has been off sick with newly diagnosed asthma  so it's been a horrible week :cry:.

If I don't respond straight away it's 'cos I've just realised it's quarter to one in the morning and I need my beauty sleep like you wouldn't believe. Certainly looking far more than my age


----------



## kareng

Thanks for the two threads you suggested. It helped alot Ice Earl.


----------



## IceEarl

Hey Carole HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I'll choose the gold cream shoes (nude stocking) with the vintage gold necklace... plus the punk clutch... go ROCK IT tonight dear!!!


----------



## Expat

Thanks S! I'm off to play now the workman has gone


----------



## alfiebach

IceEarl said:


> Hey Carole HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I'll choose the gold cream shoes (nude stocking) with the vintage gold necklace... plus the punk clutch... go ROCK IT tonight dear!!!


 ITA.....love the gold/cream..have fun, sorry to hear about DD...hope it will be under control soon


----------



## babevivtan

*ITA with IceEarl and Happy BD to you, hun!*


----------



## Expat

Thank you ladies

I'm afraid in the end I ignored all your advice (I'm good at that  )

I wore a mid-length black handkerchief hem skirt which meant I didn't have to wear yukky stockings. Black vest and sparkly black crocheted cardi with plain black ballerinas. And my coloured collar  With my hair cerise atm, it was best to go all black in the end.

Had a fantastic teppanyaki, private room  Abalone, Kobe beef, and about 8 other courses, Bolly and some gorgeous gifts from my girlies. Oh, and the restaurant is on the top floor of the building that houses my Chanel mothership! 

Today, although it's my birthday, has not been so good - had to spend 2 hours at the docs with DD 'cos we can't get her newly diagnosed asthma under control. 

We're off to Bali in the morning so I'm hoping the change of air will help a lot.

See ya'll when I get back!! Will miss you xxx


----------



## babevivtan

*Sorry to hear abt the doc and DD; happy u had an awesome dinner and believe (from your description) u looked fab!  Have fun, darling!*


----------



## kaban

*Expat - *Happy birthday!


----------



## SheilaghNYC

Hi Ladies.....I had a Chanel resin cuff bracelet that i bought in Vegas in 2004..long story short..it is now in  two pieces and i am so upset!!!! i contacted chanel and they  wont do anything..which think stinks!  SOes anyone know where i can get another (ebay has one but it is white/pink)..i want the black with white CCs.......please anyone with any info...it will be greatly appreciated...TIA


----------



## babevivtan

eeeks, why can't they do anything abt it?  Repair, no?  Can't they try to help u locate one (altho it's been soooo long ago).  Sorry, can do a search on the bay?


----------



## SheilaghNYC

They just said they were sorry and didnt offer any advice on how/when/where to have it repaired..thats why im on here to get advice from the REAL EXPERTS!  So hoping someone can help....


----------



## habanerita

Oh My.....did it break in the middle?.....I have this cuff in black and white, that is black with white CC's and it is really, really tight to put on and take off, I am always afraid to stretch it too much for fear of breaking it., the only thing I can think off if it is a clean break would be to have a hinge put in on the break, I have other chanel cuffs with hinges and a metal piece covering the hinged part............just a thought............so sorry this happened...........H


----------



## SheilaghNYC

Yes, it cracked down the middle....it was very tight to get on and off, but when it was on my wrist it was too big and id squeeze it to fit...weird, i know...please cherish yours...i miss mine so very much!!!! thanks for helping.....


----------



## toni712

Hi everyone, im new here.  Does anybody know the available colors of the Chanel Caviar Flap bag (Jumbo) in Hong Kong?  I'll be going there about 2nd week of May  Coz i found one in Navy Blue here in Manila but i want to see if there are others in HK (like fuschia, particularly PURPLE).  Thank you!


----------



## mcb100

Hi everyone. I'm not new to Chanel or this forumn, but I guess I'm new to this thread.  

Toni712, I do not know but if I ever do find out the available colors I will let you know. 

LOL. I've been considering getting another puppydog, and I was considering Chanel as one of the names. But then I don't want to get the dog's name messed up with my purses, so I really don't know. It is a pretty name though.


----------



## angellina2281

i just wanted to say i love the forum!  No one has ever understood my love for designer handbags, now i know i am not abnormal! lol


----------



## cookie888

Hi all
I need to vent!
I went to a Chanel boutique in London today and they tell me they don't have the large caviar flap bag in navy anymore. They told me that they won't be getting any more and the rest of the Chanel boutiques in London won't have them either.
I'm upset as I found one in NYC a week ago but thought I should get it back home in London instead.
I'm so frustrated!
I want it, I want it, I want it!!!!!!
Can anyone else relate?


----------



## LVLux

So frustrating that you passed it up and now can not get it-call the boutique in NYC where you saw it and have them ship it to you-better than to lose out on it altogether!  Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi all,
Just want to say that I really love this forum, it's fantastic.
Love the stories and the pic's in this forum and you can learn also a lot here. And all the authenticators are great, they're so helpful for everybody who needs it.
I'm really happy to be here and that this forum exist.
 :tpfrox:


----------



## misspiggy_07

I am addicted to this forum and ebay now...


----------



## Nat

We love having you here!


----------



## LVLux

So irritated-went out to dinner last night and wore a bolder piece of Jewlery than I would normally wear /silver on top of that and was just planning on wearing my Jumbo/Lamb/Ghw but when I went to walk out the door all of the gold on the flap was just too much w/all of the silver on the necklace and it looked too busy-so I quickly scrambled in my closet and tried to find another bag but out of 25plus bags could find anything that was low key w/silver hw so ended up carrying a lamb Chanel Cosmetic that has  tiny silver cc's on the front -now all I can think about is that I need a Jumbo Caviar w/shw for times like these or maybe a Lady Dior Cannage(small one) and I was so sure I was done buying bags for awhile-really irratated but definitely understand why one bag is not nearly enough!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVLux said:


> So irritated-went out to dinner last night and wore a bolder piece of Jewlery than I would normally wear /silver on top of that and was just planning on wearing my Jumbo/Lamb/Ghw but when I went to walk out the door all of the gold on the flap was just too much w/all of the silver on the necklace and it looked too busy-so I quickly scrambled in my closet and tried to find another bag but out of 25plus bags could find anything that was low key w/silver hw so ended up carrying a lamb Chanel Cosmetic that has tiny silver cc's on the front -now all I can think about is that I need a Jumbo Caviar w/shw for times like these or maybe a Lady Dior Cannage(small one) and I was so sure I was done buying bags for awhile-really irratated but definitely understand why one bag is not nearly enough!!!!!


 LOL.  Sounds like an excellent reason to go shopping!


----------



## LVLux

I see another bag in my future-LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

^I see many, many bags in your future, LOL!


----------



## Samedi

Hi everybody, 
I'm new here, and have been a Chanel addict too for years now


----------



## purseinsanity

Welcome!  You're just getting in deeper...we're a bunch of enablers!


----------



## knn

Hello, just a small question girls, Does a large Chanel Paris Birarritz with no side pockets include a pouch inside it?  TIA


----------



## pro_shopper

Hi everyone,

i'm not sure if there is any info on this any where else. I coulndn't pull anything up on the search. I recently purchased the Chanel 07 Metallic Dark Silver Reissue in sz. 227 and i'm wondering if what kind of leather is this bag made out of? Lambskin or Caviar? Also does anyone have any tips on how to store these bags? Right now i have it stored with the chains pull in and tucked in the pocket behind the second flap. The bag is sitting upright in the dustbag and the box. Will the straps resting on top of the bag leave marks? any advice would be appreciated! TIA


----------



## minatol

^ It's made of calfskin.


----------



## pro_shopper

minatol said:


> ^ It's made of calfskin.


 
Ah! Thanks for the answer! i was wondering because it didn't feel soft enough to be lambskin!

Are all the metallic reissue bags made of calfskin?


----------



## wklara78

hello fellow fanatics, 

i have just recently bought a chanel reissue 2.55 sz 227 (like pro shopper) and i want to know if anybody else finds it heavy to wear after a while. I went shopping with it today for 3-4 hours and it started to hurt my shoulders. does any body else experience this or do i need to toughen up. Granted though... i did put all sorts of stuff inside... how do you carry your flaps, what do you put inside and have you ever felt that it gets a bit heavy? 

just curious
thanks!


----------



## C.luxe

wklara78 said:


> hello fellow fanatics,
> 
> i have just recently bought a chanel reissue 2.55 sz 227 (like pro shopper) and i want to know if anybody else finds it heavy to wear after a while. I went shopping with it today for 3-4 hours and it started to hurt my shoulders. does any body else experience this or do i need to toughen up. Granted though... i did put all sorts of stuff inside... how do you carry your flaps, what do you put inside and have you ever felt that it gets a bit heavy?
> 
> just curious
> thanks!



*My vintage XL Jumbo weighs quite a bit but I've gotten used to it. However, no matter how much I love my bags, health is more important to me. I try not to load it with too much stuff or alternate it with lighter bags on other days. 

The first time I took my vintage XL Jumbo out for the whole day, I had a terrible shoulder and backache the next day. ush:
*


----------



## Bichon Lover

Anybody have this bag?  Any thoughts? Thanks 

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-r...-tone-lambskin-with-interlaced-chain-1,1,5,17


----------



## young528

Bichon Lover said:


> Anybody have this bag?  Any thoughts? Thanks
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-r...-tone-lambskin-with-interlaced-chain-1,1,5,17




Personally, it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## sbelle

I've seen irl and it is pretty, but I wasn't even tempted to try it out.  It is so narrow I just knew that I'd never be able to get anything in or out of it easily.  I guess if you were just carrying around a small wallet and lipstick it might be ok.


----------



## nscwong

Bichon Lover said:


> Anybody have this bag?  Any thoughts? Thanks
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-r...-tone-lambskin-with-interlaced-chain-1,1,5,17


so so


----------



## purseinsanity

Bichon Lover said:


> Anybody have this bag? Any thoughts? Thanks
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-r...-tone-lambskin-with-interlaced-chain-1,1,5,17


 It reminds me of a gift bag for a bottle of wine.


----------



## lovesbmw

Happy mothers day to everyone on the purse forum


----------



## pina

Happy mothers day!!


----------



## pchan2802

The 2nd times I come to pick my Jumbo classic flap,hope to get it as a gift for the Mother's Day but I'm back home with empty hand...again.Can't believe I have to put my name on waiting list for it.Where is the recession???

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## MIffy27

I think the 2.55 bags are quite heavy, probably because of the chain. Mine are all in the medium size (226 to the americans) and therefore I cannot put too much things in it and so I don't find them as heavy. 

In any event, I always question the practicality of carrying one big bag.  And health is also important. If you feel that 227 is too heavy, just switch to a smaller 2.55 I would say. 






wklara78 said:


> hello fellow fanatics,
> 
> i have just recently bought a chanel reissue 2.55 sz 227 (like pro shopper) and i want to know if anybody else finds it heavy to wear after a while. I went shopping with it today for 3-4 hours and it started to hurt my shoulders. does any body else experience this or do i need to toughen up. Granted though... i did put all sorts of stuff inside... how do you carry your flaps, what do you put inside and have you ever felt that it gets a bit heavy?
> 
> just curious
> thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Bichon Lover said:


> Anybody have this bag? Any thoughts? Thanks
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-r...-tone-lambskin-with-interlaced-chain-1,1,5,17


 
The north-south bag:  like reaching into the black hole.   Never can find anything!


----------



## Pumpulikukka

Hi everyone! im new to chanel but while ago i saw a CC necklace IRL and cant stop thinking about it  i want one so badly! is the basic CC necklace (no other stuff, just the CC charm) always available on stores or is it seasonal? I dont have a Chanel boutique in my country so i was thinking about buying it from our trip to Italy this summer, and dont want to be all disappointed if they dont have it as a regular. And what's the price? TIA!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Bichon Lover said:


> Anybody have this bag? Any thoughts? Thanks
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-r...-tone-lambskin-with-interlaced-chain-1,1,5,17


 

Couldn't help myself.....got it, kept it,  love it   Pics in action thread


----------



## Lily Thai

I asked a sa at hirshleifers to send me photos of the new maxi that is coming out during their chanel trunk show there, when she sent it, it looks as though it's the same as the jumbo (Flaps are longer and the flap is curved not like the maxi out now) does anyone know if that is right?? 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## lallybelle

Yep. It looks just like a jumbo with the long flap, just a little bigger. Not a fan. I love that they are more structured, but they should have left the shape.


----------



## MadameFrancine

I have only just joined, so know this is a bit off-topic....but I want to know how to put my wanted list of purse items in my dialogue box when I type a post?

Thanks


----------



## Nat

MadameFrancine said:


> I have only just joined, so know this is a bit off-topic....but I want to know how to put my wanted list of purse items in my dialogue box when I type a post?
> 
> Thanks



Hi and welcome to tPF! 

Five days and five posts are the minimum requirement for PMs and signatures. This is to defend spammers.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## MadameFrancine

Thanks for letting me know this is the first forum I have ever joined and the first time I have posted. Oh and by the way I love your vintage Chanel


----------



## Nat

MadameFrancine said:


> Thanks for letting me know this is the first forum I have ever joined and the first time I have posted. Oh and by the way I love your vintage Chanel



You're welcome and thank you! This is a HUGE forum and I know that it can be quite overwhelming at first. We have many other designer and general sub forums, there is so much fun for everyone 

We have a Welcome To Chanel thread and a Feedback Dropbox section at the bottom of the main page, which might be helpful to you while finding your way around. 

Here you go: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-chanel-please-read-me-first-chanel-basics-421160.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/


----------



## MadameFrancine

Your right, I have been wondering from forum to forum (albeit virtually) - trying to figure everything out - so thanks for the tips.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Pumpulikukka said:


> Hi everyone! im new to chanel but while ago i saw a CC necklace IRL and cant stop thinking about it  i want one so badly! is the basic CC necklace (no other stuff, just the CC charm) always available on stores or is it seasonal? I dont have a Chanel boutique in my country so i was thinking about buying it from our trip to Italy this summer, and dont want to be all disappointed if they dont have it as a regular. And what's the price? TIA!


 
I don't believe their is a "basic CC necklace".  Every season there are new styles.  You better check eBay for the necklace you want and have the auction authenticated.


----------



## Pumpulikukka

*Smoothopter* ok, thank you!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Hello, everyone! I've been away from tPF for quite some time now, anyone noticed?

I feel so out of the loop but I'll try my best catching up!  I'm currently going through "how am I going to pay for all the things I want from prefall" phase.  And of course, lots of PMs to reply...


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Hello, everyone! I've been away from tPF for quite some time now, anyone noticed?
> 
> I feel so out of the loop but I'll try my best catching up! I'm currently going through "how am I going to pay for all the things I want from prefall" phase. And of course, lots of PMs to reply...


 
Hi Justine, welcome back.  I missed you terribly and it's good to see your post.  I can't wait to see pictures and read your posts of all of the beautiful CHANEL you get on sale.


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> Hello, everyone! I've been away from tPF for quite some time now, anyone noticed?
> 
> I feel so out of the loop but I'll try my best catching up! I'm currently going through "how am I going to pay for all the things I want from prefall" phase. And of course, lots of PMs to reply...


 
^ I'm so happy to 'see' you back Justine! I've missed you too sweetie! I can't wait to catch up with you.


----------



## snob4brands

Hi,

I had some questions, hope someone can help me 
My friend is selling off her camel patent classic med flap but I was wondering is patent leather high maintenance? Will it scratch easily?


----------



## Nat

NanamiRyu said:


> Hello, everyone! I've been away from tPF for quite some time now, anyone noticed?
> 
> I feel so out of the loop but I'll try my best catching up!  I'm currently going through "how am I going to pay for all the things I want from prefall" phase.  And of course, lots of PMs to reply...



Welcome back, Justine!! Good to see you 

Haven't been around much as well lately. There's so much catching up to do, don't know where to start


----------



## francyFG

NanamiRyu said:


> Hello, everyone! I've been away from tPF for quite some time now, anyone noticed?
> 
> I feel so out of the loop but I'll try my best catching up! I'm currently going through "how am I going to pay for all the things I want from prefall" phase. And of course, lots of PMs to reply...


 
My dear J!! Good to see you...


----------



## NanamiRyu

Dear Mon, Steph, Nat & Francy, thanks for the warm welcome!

I've been traveling quite often last two months and just came back from Milan last Monday.  (Were you away from home too, Nat?)  I actually got to visit so many different boutiques during those traveling days.  Lol.  But eh...  As I already told so to Mon, most of those visits to the boutiques were big disappointments and I came home almost (almost is the key word here ) empty handed each time.  And now I'm so frustrated from those trips, I decided to just stick with my trusty (and patient) SAs here at homeland.

I was pretty exhausted and laying low till yesterday, but off I went uptown to see my SA today to get a gift for sis.  Her milestone b-day is coming up (okay, this isn't really the fact but she "insists" it's a milestone in her book) and I promised to get her a couple items from prefall.  About an hour after, I felt so good to be back at the boutique on 57th, drooling over so many things I did not before. 

I was there for quite long and crowd thinned out later but when I first got there, store is packed with customers after customers and really, every SAs were soooooo busy!  Apparently, there's no sign of recession at Chanel on 57th!! 

I did my share of helping out the economy today by loading up on every matriochka jewelleries they received so far.  OMG.  I would've loved to get the clutch too, as it was super duper adorable.  But it's $6100!  And I didn't exactly plan to get all of the jewelleries too, you know?  When I headed to the boutique, I figured I'd be getting one or two.  Yet somehow, I came home with FOUR and I also put my name down for another piece they are going to receive soon.  I need help!  (And I feel like giving Miffy a good spanking for introducing me to the black hole that is Chanel costume jewellery.)


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> Dear Mon, Steph, Nat & Francy, thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I've been traveling quite often last two months and just came back from Milan last Monday. (Were you away from home too, Nat?) I actually got to visit so many different boutiques during those traveling days. Lol. But eh... As I already told so to Mon, most of those visits to the boutiques were big disappointments and I came home almost (almost is the key word here ) empty handed each time. And now I'm so frustrated from those trips, I decided to just stick with my trusty (and patient) SAs here at homeland.
> 
> I was pretty exhausted and laying low till yesterday, but off I went uptown to see my SA today to get a gift for sis. Her milestone b-day is coming up (okay, this isn't really the fact but she "insists" it's a milestone in her book) and I promised to get her a couple items from prefall. About an hour after, I felt so good to be back at the boutique on 57th, drooling over so many things I did not before.
> 
> I was there for quite long and crowd thinned out later but when I first got there, store is packed with customers after customers and really, every SAs were soooooo busy! Apparently, there's no sign of recession at Chanel on 57th!!
> 
> I did my share of helping out the economy today by loading up on every matriochka jewelleries they received so far. OMG. I would've loved to get the clutch too, as it was super duper adorable. But it's $6100! And I didn't exactly plan to get all of the jewelleries too, you know? When I headed to the boutique, I figured I'd be getting one or two. Yet somehow, I came home with FOUR and I also put my name down for another piece they are going to receive soon. I need help! (And I feel like giving Miffy a good spanking for introducing me to the black hole that is Chanel costume jewellery.)


 
^ I'm so happy to have you back *Justine*!  Sounds like you have had a lot of fun traveling around the globe lately. <Sigh> I have been experiencing wanderlust lately. I haven't taken a truly long, extended vacation in a while, especially overseas.

4 costume jewelry pieces? Wow! There are a lot of great stuff in the Paris-Moscow collection. I have my eye on way too many necklaces and rings. I have become obsessed with necklaces lately, especially longer and slightly chunkier styles.

Too many temptations this Fall! I think one by one we are all succumbing! Eek!


----------



## poptarts

I just got my Vine pearl necklace from Paris-Moscou. It is very beautiful. Going to wear her to work tomorrow!


----------



## francyFG

NanamiRyu said:


> Dear Mon, Steph, Nat & Francy, thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I've been traveling quite often last two months and just came back from Milan last Monday. (Were you away from home too, Nat?) I actually got to visit so many different boutiques during those traveling days. Lol. But eh... As I already told so to Mon, most of those visits to the boutiques were big disappointments and I came home almost (almost is the key word here ) empty handed each time. And now I'm so frustrated from those trips, I decided to just stick with my trusty (and patient) SAs here at homeland.
> 
> I was pretty exhausted and laying low till yesterday, but off I went uptown to see my SA today to get a gift for sis. Her milestone b-day is coming up (okay, this isn't really the fact but she "insists" it's a milestone in her book) and I promised to get her a couple items from prefall. About an hour after, I felt so good to be back at the boutique on 57th, drooling over so many things I did not before.
> 
> I was there for quite long and crowd thinned out later but when I first got there, store is packed with customers after customers and really, every SAs were soooooo busy! Apparently, there's no sign of recession at Chanel on 57th!!
> 
> I did my share of helping out the economy today by loading up on every matriochka jewelleries they received so far. OMG. I would've loved to get the clutch too, as it was super duper adorable. But it's $6100! And I didn't exactly plan to get all of the jewelleries too, you know? When I headed to the boutique, I figured I'd be getting one or two. Yet somehow, I came home with FOUR and I also put my name down for another piece they are going to receive soon. I need help! (And I feel like giving Miffy a good spanking for introducing me to the black hole that is Chanel costume jewellery.)


 
J hun, you spank Miffy and I spank you b/c you were the one who inspired me to start my brooch collection!!! Just kidding LOL.

Big hug


----------



## NanamiRyu

francyFG said:


> J hun, you spank Miffy and I spank you b/c you were the one who inspired me to start my brooch collection!!! Just kidding LOL.
> 
> Big hug


 
You know what, Francy?  You should  and moi!  I told myself I should save up money for now as I have another trip coming up very soon and there are tons of things I'd probably want for future seasons.  Yet this self imposed ban didn't last long because I made another big purchase last Friday!

I was so psyched to see how the seller (it's a second market item) shipped it right away, only less than 2 hours after I made the payment.  But OMG!  Now I'm sooooo pissed~!!  

I thought it was a bit off how the tracking showed the package to be at this odd place.  The record showed it would be delievered today though so I kept on waiting and waiting...  Till I checked an hour ago and saw how there was more update, which said "recipient not found."  

A call to FedEx was made of course, and they told me they somehow got the wrong zip code.  They apparently switched the third and fourth digits by accident and that's why darn FedEx guy couldn't "FIND" the address.  So my inkling about how the FedEx location that held my package was off was correct indeed.  I think it's the location they use for storing packages to be shipped to Brooklyn, as the "new" zip code directs them there.  Argh!  I know it's only a little error and it's not as if it's gone missing but I hate how I have to wait one more day for it.   I know zip code is important but I also think they are plain dumb not to realize the addy belongs in Brooklyn.  

AND now because of having to wait and sign for the package, I can't go to fall trunk show tomorrow as I planned!  (I think this is the part I don't like the most.  LOL.)


----------



## francyFG

NanamiRyu said:


> You know what, Francy? You should  and moi! I told myself I should save up money for now as I have another trip coming up very soon and there are tons of things I'd probably want for future seasons. Yet this self imposed ban didn't last long because I made another big purchase last Friday!
> 
> I was so psyched to see how the seller (it's a second market item) shipped it right away, only less than 2 hours after I made the payment. But OMG! Now I'm sooooo pissed~!!
> 
> I thought it was a bit off how the tracking showed the package to be at this odd place. The record showed it would be delievered today though so I kept on waiting and waiting... Till I checked an hour ago and saw how there was more update, which said "recipient not found."
> 
> A call to FedEx was made of course, and they told me they somehow got the wrong zip code. They apparently switched the third and fourth digits by accident and that's why darn FedEx guy couldn't "FIND" the address. So my inkling about how the FedEx location that held my package was off was correct indeed. I think it's the location they use for storing packages to be shipped to Brooklyn, as the "new" zip code directs them there. Argh! I know it's only a little error and it's not as if it's gone missing but I hate how I have to wait one more day for it. I know zip code is important but I also think they are plain dumb not to realize the addy belongs in Brooklyn.
> 
> AND now because of having to wait and sign for the package, I can't go to fall trunk show tomorrow as I planned! (I think this is the part I don't like the most. LOL.)


 
I'm so sorry that you can't go to check out the fall trunk show today. But I'm sure that your big purchase will definitely worth the wait 

PS: Can't wait to see your reveal!!!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Francy! My bag came early in the morning!! Yay~ And it looks much better than I expected.


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> Francy! My bag came early in the morning!! Yay~ And it looks much better than I expected.


 
^ That's great news Justine! What bag did you get? Are you going to do a reveal for us?


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ Hi, Steph!  I took some pics in the morning but the weather here has been rain every other day, so they didn't come out too great.  All I'm going to say now is that it's BLUE.  Mouhahahahah!


----------



## francyFG

NanamiRyu said:


> Francy! My bag came early in the morning!! Yay~ And it looks much better than I expected.


 
Yeah, I saw the pics and I almost died. That shade of blue is BREATHTAKING!!!! It definitely worth the wait. I'm so glad for you!


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> ^ Hi, Steph! I took some pics in the morning but the weather here has been rain every other day, so they didn't come out too great. All I'm going to say now is that it's BLUE.  Mouhahahahah!


 
^ That color is the perfect shade of blue *J*! I have been impatiently waiting for a caviar jumbo classic flap in that color (with the flat CC hardware) for years!


----------



## francyFG

I know this is complitely off topic but my cat just went missing. I'm so sad :cry: She was my little girl. I hope she's fine wherever she's now.


----------



## Nat

Oh no Francy, I'm so sorry! Maybe she will turn up soon, how long ago did this happen?


----------



## francyFG

^^ After 8 hours I found her. She was inside my bed, probably when my bed linens where changes she jumped in and the woman didn't notice her. Thank God she was fine. 

My bed is similar to this one so you can easily understand why I said inside.


----------



## Nat

Phew Francy, so glad to hear she's fine, what a relief!! 

Beautiful bed, BTW.


----------



## **shoelover**

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270406592231

should i or shouldn't i? am in 2 minds about this...this would be my 1st chanel


----------



## pond23

francyFG said:


> ^^ After 8 hours I found her. She was inside my bed, probably when my bed linens where changes she jumped in and the woman didn't notice her. Thank God she was fine.
> 
> My bed is similar to this one so you can easily understand why I said inside.


 
^ That's wonderful news *Francy*! I was really worried about her after I read your post!


----------



## francyFG

pond23 said:


> ^ That's wonderful news *Francy*! I was really worried about her after I read your post!


 
*Thanks!* She's like a daughter to me. I found her last year on the edge of the street, she was only 2 weeks old. 

Here's a pic of her last year


----------



## lallybelle

Aww...what a cutie. So happy you found her.


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's a pic of her last year






Awwww.......cute kitty!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Oh, Francy!  She's so adorable!  I'm so glad you found her.  What was her name?


----------



## pond23

francyFG said:


> *Thanks!* She's like a daughter to me. I found her last year on the edge of the street, she was only 2 weeks old.
> 
> Here's a pic of her last year


 
^ Aww! She is such cutie kitty *Francy*! What an adorable face and big eyes! I have 3 bunnies, and they're like kids to me too.  They're my precious fur babies!


----------



## francyFG

NanamiRyu said:


> Oh, Francy! She's so adorable! I'm so glad you found her. What was her name?



Her name is Paris (the city, not the heiress)&#8230;



pond23 said:


> ^ Aww! She is such cutie kitty *Francy*! What an adorable face and big eyes! I have 3 bunnies, and they're like kids to me too. [/FONTThey're my precious fur babies!



Animals are so special. Sometimes they&#8217;re even better than people. I really love animals and I think they deserve all the love of the world.


----------



## misschanel28

hellooooo, does anyone shop at Aritzia here? They're based in Vancouver, BC and I loooovveee their clothes....


----------



## jennified_

misschanel28 said:


> hellooooo, does anyone shop at Aritzia here? They're based in Vancouver, BC and I loooovveee their clothes....


 
Aritzia is awesome but sometimes overpriced! I find alot of young woman like to shop there, so its very easy to find someone else wearing the same thing! Yay another Vancouverite!


----------



## misschanel28

jennified_ said:


> Aritzia is awesome but sometimes overpriced! I find alot of young woman like to shop there, so its very easy to find someone else wearing the same thing! Yay another Vancouverite!



Hey jennified! I'm actually from T.O. - Aritzia's pretty big here - I love their TNA stuff...ya, their stuff is kinda overpriced but I just got a pair of R&R jeans from them for 50% off!!! I'm so happy they were in my size!!!!


----------



## jennified_

misschanel28 said:


> Hey jennified! I'm actually from T.O. - Aritzia's pretty big here - I love their TNA stuff...ya, their stuff is kinda overpriced but I just got a pair of R&R jeans from them for 50% off!!! I'm so happy they were in my size!!!!


 
LOL! Which ones did you get? I bought both the one with crystals and the one with the blue and pink stitching! Such a great deal =) I love wearing Wilfred pieces and TNA is sooo comfy


----------



## misschanel28

jennified_ said:


> LOL! Which ones did you get? I bought both the one with crystals and the one with the blue and pink stitching! Such a great deal =) I love wearing Wilfred pieces and TNA is sooo comfy


 
I got the crystal ones - I think the stitching has some pink in it haha. Ya they have really nice comfy clothes - I'm so glad they have the summer pre-sales


----------



## misschanel28

does anyone know what's up with the new eluxury? How come I can't find any stuff to buy?


----------



## Nat

^ They closed down on June 26. It's only a fashion ezine now, I think.


----------



## True*Fidelity

^ * Nat*, I can't copy and paste pictures on tPF.  What's going on?


----------



## Nat

Hey True, I didn't experience any problems with copying and pasting today.  Maybe the size is too large?


----------



## misschanel28

Nat said:


> ^ They closed down on June 26. It's only a fashion ezine now, I think.



Really? BOooo that sucks ....I didn't even buy anything on the last day .....


----------



## True*Fidelity

Thanks for the quick response.
I'm trying to copy and paste to comment on pics that a member has ALREADY posted, so size is not an issue.
Who do I contact re this problem?  It's been a problem since yesterday.




Nat said:


> Hey True, I didn't experience any problems with copying and pasting today.  Maybe the size is too large?


----------



## Nat

misschanel28 said:


> Really? BOooo that sucks ....I didn't even buy anything on the last day .....



That's a shame, especially since everything went on sale the last few weeks.

eLuxury didn't ship to Europe, so for me it doesn't make any difference if they're gone or not. But I bet a lot of the US ladies were sad to see them go.


----------



## Nat

True*Fidelity said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> I'm trying to copy and paste to comment on pics that a member has ALREADY posted, so size is not an issue.
> Who do I contact re this problem?  It's been a problem since yesterday.



It's best to start a thread on this in our Feedback Dropbox, here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/

Hopefully Vlad will take a look at it asap.


----------



## purseinsanity

^I had the same problem...I couldn't even copy and paste from photobucket.  I PM'ed Vlad and he responded back saying they've purposely disabled copy and paste due to problems with people using the function for fraudulent purposes.


----------



## Nat

I always use the yellow insert image button whenever I post pictures and it never gives me a problem.


----------



## devilangel

Hi Nat! I also have a problem when insering an image of a very long link.. it comes out to be gibberish code.. 

and also on an unrelated matter.. I just visited eluxury also and I got so confused why I couldn't go straight to my favourite brands and they are asking me to do votes and weird stuff!!! =.= 
Then of course I came straight to the trust TPF and found out they are otu of business !!! 
This seems so sudden to me.. what the heck happened to them ?!


----------



## Nat

devilangel said:


> Hi Nat! I also have a problem when insering an image of a very long link.. it comes out to be gibberish code..
> 
> and also on an unrelated matter.. I just visited eluxury also and I got so confused why I couldn't go straight to my favourite brands and they are asking me to do votes and weird stuff!!! =.=
> Then of course I came straight to the trust TPF and found out they are otu of business !!!
> This seems so sudden to me.. what the heck happened to them ?!



Hi! Please read Vlad's instructions on how to post pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...leys-and-attachments-480014.html#post11572040

eLuxury made the announcement a long time ago - back in January - here's a thread on this: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/eluxury-to-close-408235.html


----------



## devilangel

Nat said:


> Hi! Please read Vlad's instructions on how to post pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...leys-and-attachments-480014.html#post11572040
> 
> eLuxury made the announcement a long time ago - back in January - here's a thread on this: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/eluxury-to-close-408235.html


 

ooooo!! thanks for the eluxury link!

and as for the inserting image problem... I have read the thread but that's not quitte the problem i am having. -i have a REALL long URL for my image link.. then I wrap the [ img ] code wrong it.. and when i submit my msg, it won't actually link my image but it will turn out to be some gibberish code. 
I think the problem is the URL is too long...


----------



## finnfan

Hey, why is some of threads moved?


----------



## Nat

devilangel said:


> ooooo!! thanks for the eluxury link!
> 
> and as for the inserting image problem... I have read the thread but that's not quitte the problem i am having. -i have a REALL long URL for my image link.. then I wrap the [ img ] code wrong it.. and when i submit my msg, it won't actually link my image but it will turn out to be some gibberish code.
> I think the problem is the URL is too long...



You're welcome!

Oh right, you're probably hotlinking from another website? There are restrictions for that, please read here: http://forum.purseblog.com/news-and-announcements/image-posting-restrictions-409628.html


----------



## Nat

finnfan said:


> Hey, why is some of threads moved?



Hi! Mostly because they're posted in the wrong section. Or because we've merged them with another - already excisting - thread


----------



## devilangel

Nat said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Oh right, you're probably hotlinking from another website? There are restrictions for that, please read here: http://forum.purseblog.com/news-and-announcements/image-posting-restrictions-409628.html


 

OH YES!!!! So THAT"s why it doesnt' work!!!! Haha 
I read it, thanks. And I have suggested my site to Vlad. lol Well it's just Windows Live, hopefully it will be added to the list!


----------



## devoted7

Hi ladies! It's my first time posting in the Chanel Chit Chat thread! I think I'm swaying more to the Chanel side! I'm excited to announce that I finally purchased my first Chanel  It should arrive soon! I hope you and your families have a safe 4th of July!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Congrats!!  I second that...Happy and healthy fourth everyone!


----------



## 8mc8

Not sure if this belongs here...

Is LC's bag caviar or lambskin?
img37.imagehaven.net/img/thumbs/XBJJ8X4D7X_lauren-conrad-3309-3.jpg

What about Lo's? Caviar or lambskin?


----------



## pond23

^ I'm pretty sure Lo's is caviar leather.


----------



## purseinsanity

I think so too!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Guys, guys!  I might have something to show ya by the end of the week.  Well, I already have it but didn't get to take the pics.  Lol.  All I can say now is that it's OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive but also the most AMAZING thing ever!  Heehee.  At least in my view that is. 

Did everyone in US have a fab 4th of July?  Mine was spent in a dingy hotel but lol...  I had a pleasure of staying at quite a nicer one for few days before that.  I didn't get to shop much but of course did not come home empty handed.   I would do a "reveal" soon as I can get some decent pics.


----------



## pond23

^ Ooh! I can't wait to see this extravagant reveal Justine! Is it a piece of RTW or an exotic flap? Or maybe an exquisite necklace from the Paris-Moscow collection? I went to a French restaurant with the fam for July 4th, and then watched the fireworks near my house. Nothing super exciting, but nice nevertheless.


----------



## NanamiRyu

^ Hiya, Steph!  I'm not buying another piece of RTW till I successfully lose the pounds gained this year, so that's not it.  (Although seeing this simple cotton tees with little grosgrain ribbon detail on the sleeve on sale made me do a  last week)  

I saw many many many (had to say it three times because it was that many) gorgy exotics last week!  I especially loved this mint green alligator tote, I told myself I'm going to get that if I win BIG because...  I was in VIVA LAS VEGAS!  But noooo...  It came out to losing $200, so no gator for moi either.

Soooo~ What is it?  It's of course your third guess.  But out of all those amazing pieces from Paris Moscow, which one do you think it is?


----------



## Smoothoprter

NanamiRyu said:


> Soooo~ What is it? It's of course your third guess. But out of all those amazing pieces from Paris Moscow, which one do you think it is?


 
Is it the Matriochka clutch?  I saw it at the CHANEL at The Wynn hotel in Las Vegas two weeks ago.  I had the SA take it out so I could play with it.  It was a lot lighter than I expected.  Did you get the clutch?


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> ^ Hiya, Steph! I'm not buying another piece of RTW till I successfully lose the pounds gained this year, so that's not it. (Although seeing this simple cotton tees with little grosgrain ribbon detail on the sleeve on sale made me do a  last week)
> 
> I saw many many many (had to say it three times because it was that many) gorgy exotics last week! I especially loved this mint green alligator tote, I told myself I'm going to get that if I win BIG because... I was in VIVA LAS VEGAS! But noooo... It came out to losing $200, so no gator for moi either.
> 
> Soooo~ What is it? It's of course your third guess. But out of all those amazing pieces from Paris Moscow, which one do you think it is?


 
^ Hi sweetie! I would have to guess that you would like one of the Bolchoi or Byzantine necklaces. Am I right?


----------



## Possum

Hi, I'm not really sure where I should be asking this question, but I'm sure someone can help me (pretty please!) ... it's regarding ebay - I bought a pair of 6014 Chanel sunglasses - they seem genuine but I'm worried because box is NOT the usual textured box but a cheap looking smooth box with no item no, price etc. and the sunglasses seem too big for the case - which barely closes when the sunglasses are inside. Should I be worried??


----------



## NanamiRyu

Smoothoprter said:


> Is it the Matriochka clutch? I saw it at the CHANEL at The Wynn hotel in Las Vegas two weeks ago. I had the SA take it out so I could play with it. It was a lot lighter than I expected. Did you get the clutch?


 
Hiya Mon!  How was your Vegas trip?  I really didn't get to shop much this time around.  I think I spent more money on foods.  Lol. 

And noooooo~  It's not the clutch.  I'm praying it goes on sale, as it seems they are everywhere and not selling well.  BUT you are very close, my dear.  _Very_ close...




pond23 said:


> ^ Hi sweetie! I would have to guess that you would like one of the Bolchoi or Byzantine necklaces. Am I right?


 
Ooheeheehee~ See my reply to Mon above, Steph.  Now you get it?


----------



## Possum

Possum said:


> Hi, I'm not really sure where I should be asking this question, but I'm sure someone can help me (pretty please!) ... it's regarding ebay - I bought a pair of 6014 Chanel sunglasses - they seem genuine but I'm worried because box is NOT the usual textured box but a cheap looking smooth box with no item no, price etc. and the sunglasses seem too big for the case - which barely closes when the sunglasses are inside. Should I be worried??


 All's well that ends well - with the help of "Chanel Authenticity Tips" I found out the sunglasses are FAKE and the seller has refunded me! PHEW!!! Note to self - CHECK FIRST NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## pond23

NanamiRyu said:


> Hiya Mon! How was your Vegas trip? I really didn't get to shop much this time around. I think I spent more money on foods. Lol.
> 
> And noooooo~ It's not the clutch. I'm praying it goes on sale, as it seems they are everywhere and not selling well. BUT you are very close, my dear. _Very_ close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooheeheehee~ See my reply to Mon above, Steph. Now you get it?


 
^ Is it the Matriochka necklace Justine, the more ornate and expensive one?


----------



## Expat

Justine - if you're gonna do a reveal, PLEASE do it _before _Friday otherwise I'll miss it. Flying back to the UK and steam-driven internet connections. 


Am quite sad atm. I have enough money in US$ for a lovely new bag.  
But it's in PayPal and I cannot get it out  

If I transfer it to UK£ I will lose 10% and that's even without the possibility of it getting frozen 'cos apparently you can't transfer between two of your own accounts due to potential money laundering. 

I was SO looking forward to getting something nice on my London trip and now I don't think I can afford to. Am sulking. 


What I need is a Chanel SA in the States who takes PayPal LOL! 



On the up side, I took delivery of some Luvinmybags products and had a go at my "new" Vintage White Lambie - she's scrubbing up very well! Doing the leather between the chain handles will take a bit more elbow grease though...


----------



## gwentan

Hi,

I am wondering how much does it cost to repair the O-RING on the handle. It needs a screw. Thanks.


----------



## ewhitake

Hey - has anyone seen this?  Too bad they're not putting this bike into production.  I'm sure there is someone out there would love it!

javascript:wwd.slideshow.start('article','2216505','2216513')


----------



## peachy pink

Hey guys 

So I'm all new to this forum, but already lovin it. All those cute bags 
Since I'm "only" 18 I don't own a Chanel myself, but I can't wait to. My parents are not too rich (bohoo  ) but we definetely ain't poor either  it's just not enough to get a (really, really, reaaaaaaally cute) bag whenever I want to. 

Anywayyys I love to see that there are people who are in love with Chanel as I am- I could keep looking at those website pictures for ever! [Wow, this evening clutch with satin knot is soooo adorable! And the shopping totes, eeeeeks!!]

Oh, and by the way, I'm from Germany


----------



## Expat

Hi Peachy Pink! Welcome! I'm a bit nearer to you in Germany today than usual as I'm currently in the UK.

Just popping in to wave hi and miss ya! I have the worst DIAL-UP connection in the world here at my mum's. It's so slow it's painful so I can't browse at all - just here checking my email...

Off to London next week. So looking forward to getting away from doing gardening to help mum out.

Want a bag, but also want to see what's in T3... I can only afford one  I will have to buy at full VAT price if I find The One, rather than miss out altogether by risking it not being in Heathrow.

Ah well! Hi and Bye for now, see you all soon.


----------



## Johnrene19

Hi I saw this Chanel quilted flap bag, a reissue model, its in the xl or maxi size I think, thing is I'm very confused, the outside of the bag is perfect, looks like a normal chanel flap bag, but when I looked inside it has a satin lining. did chanel ever made these? even in their couture line. The bag is definitely gorgeous, I need your help guys..HEEELLLPPP!!!!

Thanks very much!!


----------



## candyny

I'm usually over in the glass slipper...I have a pink mini flap that is a few years old but never been used.  I want to put it on e-bay, but not sure what to charge.  They do not come up at all and the only one I've seen is listed for $1695.  Any suggestions?  tia


----------



## elieotero

i have a question about the quilting on the bags...i know it is supposed to line up on the front and back panels and on any pockets but should it also always line up with the side panels? TIA!


----------



## Miss Chanel x11

Hey everyone!
Recently I saw the new XL jumbo flap and I am really interested in it but of course I want to consult you experts about it before making that decision, opinions and all. =]  Have any of you seen it?  What do you think about it? Does anyone of you own it yet?  Feedback is appreciated.  Thanks! =]]


----------



## thegraceful1

gwentan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering how much does it cost to repair the O-RING on the handle. It needs a screw. Thanks.


^ Take it to any Chanel Boutique, they will replace the screw at no charge.


----------



## francyFG

Today in my city is so freaking hot... Thank God I'll be on vacation starting today at 6pm! I can't wait...


----------



## Nat

Hope you have a wonderful time, Francy! Enjoy your vacay


----------



## nae

Hi, 
does anyone know where can I buy this dusty blue color bag. 
Chanel Japan did not order this color.


----------



## bellybees

I'm aiming for a Chanel 2.55 Reissue.  Love love love it.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi there.

Is there any update on fake authenticity numbers. Are there any new ones to watch out for while we are all surfing the bay or bonanzle or whatever. If so, can someone please update the authenticity tips thread. 

Is fake serial number 12965832 the latest of the evil objects???s.

regards to all from a hot summer night in Japan.


----------



## chaneluver

hi everyone

i'm new to this forum but already addicted to it since i registered. Have been a Chanel fan for a few years but nvr knew there was this forum (omg where hv I been).

really informative forum n lots of BEAUTIFUL bags to drool over everyday.

really need help in locating the light pink caviar medium flap SHW. Hv been dying to  get one but no luck so far. Can anyone help? TIA


----------



## BChic

Hi ladies - does anyone have a rec for a good makeup primer? TIA!


----------



## pond23

^ I like Smashbox's makeup primers, both the original formula and the lighter oil-free one.


----------



## sjunky13

Hey Steph, are you getting the metallic grey lambskin. I am going to bring my grey jumbo and compair it to the new grey. I might get a maxi. Yes even though I said it was a nipple bag.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Steph, are you getting the metallic grey lambskin. I am going to bring my grey jumbo and compair it to the new grey. I might get a maxi. Yes even though I said it was a *nipple bag*.



^ LOL! Hi *D*, I am very close to pulling the trigger and getting the metallic grey lambskin "nipple bag" Maxi soon. I'm justifying it by saying that the 2 grey lambskin bags have very different chains, sizes, and undertones. I just cannot resist the siren's call of the metallic grey lambskin.  That is a great idea for you to take the 07 grey to the boutique for comparison. I now consider the 07 to be a bluish-grey and the 09A to be a pewter-purpleish grey. I hope you get one too!


----------



## yanina

Hello, i'm new to this forum and  it seems to me a foolish to create a separate topic that would ask my small question,
please tell me how long should be single strap in Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo?
                                                                           Mini Flap?
                                                                           2.55 reissue, 228?   

Thank you


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   I have that bag... it's a beauty!   Unfortunately, it's from a few years ago, and no longer in stores.   The good news is that you CAN find one... check out ebay, bonanzle, etc. and have it authenticated in Authenticate This thread before buying!   Good luck!! 





chaneluver said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i'm new to this forum but already addicted to it since i registered. Have been a Chanel fan for a few years but nvr knew there was this forum (omg where hv I been).
> 
> really informative forum n lots of BEAUTIFUL bags to drool over everyday.
> 
> really need help in locating the light pink caviar medium flap SHW. Hv been dying to  get one but no luck so far. Can anyone help? TIA


----------



## fieryfashionist

*BChic *- I second smashbox... I don't use a primer, but I'm a makeup ho and I know it's really good!!


----------



## pond23

fieryfashionist said:


> *BChic *- I second smashbox... I don't use a primer, but I'm a makeup ho and I know it's really good!!



^ Fellow makeup ho in da house! LOL!


----------



## spiralsnowman

I use the Smashbox primer too, it's quite good! Recommended. 

Does anyone know what to use to prevent makeup from melting under your eyes by the end of the evening? (Raccoon eyes, eep!)


----------



## Jenita143

i use smashbox too. i alternate with the dermalogica oil control lotion


----------



## CCKL

Hi girls!  I didn't want to start a new thread so i thought I would ask a quick question here   Can anyone breakdown the various seasons that Chanel has within one year.  I know its something like S/S, Cruise, FW...

TIA


----------



## chaneluver

hi fieryfashionist

thanks for the info.... will definitely look out for it cos it's on my wishlist


----------



## Jenita143

anyone know what type of material Chanel makes their fashion jewelry out of? the other day i was at NM and tried on one of their pearl necklaces. It felt really light and cheap but had a price tag of $510. I guess for that price, i expected it to feel less like plastic and have more weight to it. any insight on this? I love their styles, I just can't justify paying so much for something if it is cheaply made.


----------



## cparroyo777

hi ladies! i need your opinion. I'm thinking of getting an extra jumbo chanel flap(like Victoria Beckham's and Nicole Ritchie's), but i'm a bit hesitating 'cause I'm just 5'2' (petite frame). You think the XL flap is too big for me?


----------



## surienne

hi everyone, am very new to this and was wondering what does SHW/GHW mean?


----------



## CCKL

SHW - Silver Hardware

GHW - Gold Hardware


----------



## CCKL

cparroyo777 said:


> hi ladies! i need your opinion. I'm thinking of getting an extra jumbo chanel flap(like Victoria Beckham's and Nicole Ritchie's), but i'm a bit hesitating 'cause I'm just 5'2' (petite frame). You think the XL flap is too big for me?



I'm 5'2 and I just got the Maxi...I think you'll be fine


----------



## surienne

thanks CCKL


----------



## 8mc8

I'm not sure about all their fashion jewelry...but I had a $2000 pearl novelty necklace and the SA said it was not real pearls!  And if you search the threads, there have been issues of pearls falling out, etc  But the styles are so gorgeous that sometimes its worth it! LOL (I personally have had problems twice, but they fix it for you, so if you love the piece than it shouldn't really be a problem!) 



Jenita143 said:


> anyone know what type of material Chanel makes their fashion jewelry out of? the other day i was at NM and tried on one of their pearl necklaces. It felt really light and cheap but had a price tag of $510. I guess for that price, i expected it to feel less like plastic and have more weight to it. any insight on this? I love their styles, I just can't justify paying so much for something if it is cheaply made.


----------



## cparroyo777

CCKL said:


> I'm 5'2 and I just got the Maxi...I think you'll be fine



hi CCKL! maxi is the same size as the xl Jumbo right?


----------



## Angel77

Hi, 

I'm a newbie to Chanel. Does anyone knows what is the current price of the chanel cambon black on black Large? 

Thanks!


----------



## robertsn6534

hi *angel77*, I don't know the price but a lot of the prices are listed under the Current World Prices thread wheres theres a spreadsheet

does anyone know much about the chanel tweed bags?? Do they come out every so often and if so, when was the last time they came out? I saw one on ebay but not sure if its brand new as I always thought chanel tweeds were all vintage and they didn't make them anymore but I may be wrong...I just haven't seen any for a while tia!


----------



## CCKL

cparroyo777 said:


> hi CCKL! maxi is the same size as the xl Jumbo right?



I'm pretty sure they are...you can check the Chanel Reference library - theres a thread in there that has all of the dimensions for the Timeless Classics


----------



## cparroyo777

CCKL said:


> I'm pretty sure they are...you can check the Chanel Reference library - theres a thread in there that has all of the dimensions for the Timeless Classics




thank you!!!


----------



## gwentan

Hi,

Not sure where to ask this question. Just want to identify the color of this bag, is it a off white cream(ivory) bag? This is my first time getting something which is not black.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ampeefyed/items/Auth_CHANEL_Cream_Caviar_2_55_Flap_Quilted_Chain_Bag


----------



## centreville

Has anyone ever shopped on portero.com & are all their stuff really authentic?  Thinking about buying a chanel bag from them and just wanted to be sure.  Thanks!!!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

centreville said:


> Has anyone ever shopped on portero.com & are all their stuff really authentic? Thinking about buying a chanel bag from them and just wanted to be sure. Thanks!!!


 
I haven't purchased from them.  But you can have the bag authenticated here.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-500660-109.html


----------



## luvbag

with tax included, which city worldwide sells chanel the cheapest?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

luvbag said:


> with tax included, which city worldwide sells chanel the cheapest?


 
^ In the US, if you purchase a Chanel from a dept store & that dept store is not in the state in which you reside, you don't pay sales tax ---I read that it's cheapest in Hawaii.  As for other countries, I guess it would depend on the currency exchange rate ---but I think I read on here that Paris was the best?


----------



## Samedi

Chanel store is such a test


----------



## GTOFan

Hi, just wondered who all took/is taking advantage of the NM promo that gets you gift card for tiered purchases.

My SA said the GC should come in about 6 weeks, anyone told that?

TIA!


----------



## Rapunchel

Gah! Don't you just hate the waiting? My bag will be shipped from the US today, and I don't even want to think about when it will arrive to Sweden... The bay seller is going to email me the tracking number soon, guess who's gonna hang out on the USPS website next week?


----------



## _soho

I've been searching the forums for a while and found more than one answer, so does the combination *classic flap caviar + red interior* exist?


----------



## pilatesworks

I have been offered a vintage Chanel XL Jumbo ( from the 90's, not sure which year) that is in excellent condition....I have been trying to learn as much as I can about this bag in a short time.....I am a Balenciaga gal, venturing into Chanel territory for the first time!
Is there a difference between the Jumbo Flap, and the XL Jumbo?
Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, pls redirect me to the right thread! 
Any info would be appreciated....


----------



## cookie87

hi girls, i'm not sure where to post ... but jus wanna chekc if anyone of u know the price of a chanel gst in frankfurt/paris/italy/milan  ? thanks!!


----------



## Aikandy

Help
I recently purchased a satin coco cabas from portero.com for $598!  However, when it arrived, it was a bit wrinkly, the authenticity card was missing, as was the attached pouch.  I know this is almost a third of what the bag should have costs, but i now i am not so sure.  Also, i am no so soure as to what i can wear it with (besides the fur jacket and jeans that i had in mind in the first place......)

SHould i send it back or hold out for another good deal?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Do the Chanel bags go on sale?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

LouboutinSick said:


> Hi ladies - can anyone a rec for a good SA ?


 
Check out this thread for a list of SA.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/recommended-sales-associates-377506.html


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

_soho said:


> I've been searching the forums for a while and found more than one answer, so does the combination *classic flap caviar + red interior* exist?


 
^ Yes.  My 09C red caviar flap has the red interior.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

pilatesworks said:


> I have been offered a vintage Chanel XL Jumbo ( from the 90's, not sure which year) that is in excellent condition....I have been trying to learn as much as I can about this bag in a short time.....I am a Balenciaga gal, venturing into Chanel territory for the first time!
> Is there a difference between the Jumbo Flap, and the XL Jumbo?
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, pls redirect me to the right thread!
> Any info would be appreciated....


 
^ The jumbo flap is 12" while the XL jumbo is 13.5".  The current season flaps have smaller CCs & lighter gold hardware.  The vintage flaps have larger CCs & brighter gold hardware --this is no longer sold in stores.  Chanel has reproduced the XL version in the form of the "maxi" which is 13".  Check out the reference library for pics.  Be sure to get the bag authenticated on here before you buy.  HTH


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

wanxia said:


> hi girls, i'm not sure where to post ... but jus wanna chekc if anyone of u know the price of a chanel gst in frankfurt/paris/italy/milan ? thanks!!


 
^ Not sure.  Check out this thread for the price.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/current-worldwide-prices-no-chatting-428832.html


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

Aikandy said:


> Help
> I recently purchased a satin coco cabas from portero.com for $598! However, when it arrived, it was a bit wrinkly, the authenticity card was missing, as was the attached pouch. I know this is almost a third of what the bag should have costs, but i now i am not so sure. Also, i am no so soure as to what i can wear it with (besides the fur jacket and jeans that i had in mind in the first place......)
> 
> SHould i send it back or hold out for another good deal?


 
^ Hope you had the bag authenticated on here.  I would return it if you're not 100% happy with the bag.  It's just me---I'm not a fan of satin...too much high maintenance.  But I think you got a great deal on the bag.  I'm sure you'll be able to find a way to rock this bag with jeans, skirts, dresses...Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## pilatesworks

*So.Cal*girl said:


> ^ The jumbo flap is 12" while the XL jumbo is 13.5".  The current season flaps have smaller CCs & lighter gold hardware.  The vintage flaps have larger CCs & brighter gold hardware --this is no longer sold in stores.  Chanel has reproduced the XL version in the form of the "maxi" which is 13".  Check out the reference library for pics.  Be sure to get the bag authenticated on here before you buy.  HTH



Thanks so much, appreciate the info! 
I did get it authenticated, all the pics checked out!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ BTW, the chains on the vintage XL jumbo is much heavier.  The straps can dig into your shoulders if you carry too much.

I have both & actually prefer the vintage XL jumbo because I think it was made better & is more structured.  Don't forget to post pics if you get the bag.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^I have heard that....I have never seen a Chanel IRL, but have always wanted one....I do not now anything about the different styles, and decided to go for this one because i trusted the seller.....it is the biggest of the classic bags, I guess?
 I have heard that you can tie down the straps inside the bag, and use it more like a big clutch, have seen pics of the bag carried this way.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Reported!


----------



## chanelbliss

Hi this is wayyy of topic but...I just got some of my daughter's new model portfolio pics, and what is missing from this is her first Chanel bag, (CHANEL Vintage DOUBLE FLAP ICON CHAIN BAG PURSE RARE) which is on its way from Japan as I type.  Sorry to impose this on you, but I am so proud!  (see how her left hand is curled? I don't have to photoship on a purse, she will actually own one!)


----------



## mo-djoe

Just curious.... 

Maxi owners, can you fit A4 files in this bag?


----------



## robertsn6534

ladies I've got a question about the costumer jewellery in particular rings..none of them fit me unfortunately  but is there possibly a way to resize them at a jeweller? Is it worth it?


----------



## robertsn6534

^forgot to ask - whats the smallest size Chanel costume rings come in? Or are they all the same sz 7?


----------



## katyiiii

Hi everyone, I saw someone selling a 7 digits(on monogram sticker) Chanel Classic Flap M/L black Lambskin for US$2000, is that expensive?
And how do u relate the price with how many digits is there on the sticker?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

katyiiii said:


> Hi everyone, I saw someone selling a 7 digits(on monogram sticker) Chanel Classic Flap M/L black Lambskin for US$2000, is that expensive?
> And how do u relate the price with how many digits is there on the sticker?
> Thanks ladies!


 
^ I think it depends on you.  A mint black m/l lambskin flap runs around $1500-$1700 on ebay.  I think $2K is overpriced because a new one retails for $2495.  You're not really saving that much at that price.  Personally, I would rather buy a new one or keep looking.  You just have to be patient.

FYI:  I think pricing depends on the condition of the bag, rarity (color, leather, style) of the bag, & how much you're willing to pay for a bag.  The serial number only tells you approximately when the bag was made.  Since this particular style hasn't really changed that much over the years, you can buy pre-owned & save $$$.


----------



## sbelle

Does any one know what the name of the metal chain that is not the bijoux is called?  I've got a bag from 08P that has this chain.  Is it called the new chain?  I just can't remember!!


----------



## _soho

can anyone tell me what size the biggest double flap bag is? (if that makes any sense)


----------



## eggpudding

robertsn6534 said:


> ladies I've got a question about the costumer jewellery in particular rings..none of them fit me unfortunately  but is there possibly a way to resize them at a jeweller? Is it worth it?


 
I fell in love with the Paris Moscou Dimitri ring and it was unfortunately way too big for me as well! But the SA suggested I buy another cheap ring that fits and wear it over the too-big ring so it anchors/secures it in place. It works!


----------



## tresjoliex

Does anyone think double or triple point event at saks will be soon?


----------



## pilatesworks

I would love to know too!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

~1450 Euros in Italy



wanxia said:


> hi girls, i'm not sure where to post ... but jus wanna chekc if anyone of u know the price of a chanel gst in frankfurt/paris/italy/milan  ? thanks!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ssc*, sorry for the delayed response, new chain, haha


----------



## PANda_USC

*Does anyone ever feel Chanel greedy? It's all I can think about right now..oyy*


----------



## tresjoliex

PANda_USC said:


> *Does anyone ever feel Chanel greedy? It's all I can think about right now..oyy*



Yes, me toooo. Can't wait to buy!!


----------



## sbelle

PANda_USC said:


> *ssc*, sorry for the delayed response, new chain, haha


 
Thanks!!  Actually that's what I thought, but then it sounded kinda stupid --"new chain"--, so I was doubting myself!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*tresjolix*, did you make a shopping timeline too? I feel that's how bad my addiction is...I already laid out what I'm going to get and which month...oyy...trying to attain all of the Chanels and Christian Louboutins on my shopping list by November 2010. Nuts huh?


----------



## PANda_USC

*ssc*, how is the new chain? Do you prefer it over the regular Chanel chain? I love the collection from Printemps '08...recently tried on my future Jumbo Flap in Mango with New Chain from that collection and it was fabuloussss!


----------



## tresjoliex

PANda_USC said:


> *tresjolix*, did you make a shopping timeline too? I feel that's how bad my addiction is...I already laid out what I'm going to get and which month...oyy...trying to attain all of the Chanels and Christian Louboutins on my shopping list by November 2010. Nuts huh?


oh yeah! lol i can't wait to get my hands on chanel.  and a million other things that I want. but i want to get all the classic stuff first.


----------



## sbelle

PANda_USC said:


> *ssc*, how is the new chain? Do you prefer it over the regular Chanel chain? I love the collection from Printemps '08...recently tried on my future Jumbo Flap in Mango with New Chain from that collection and it was fabuloussss!


 
I do like it better than the regular chain, but it does kink every now and then!

OOHHH....the jumbo flap in mango with new chain sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## holiday_is_fun

hi anyone

would you kind telling me how much the chanel jumbo lambskin and caviar in Paris (in EURO) now?


thanks


----------



## PANda_USC

I think we need to make this chat thread more lively...-__-


----------



## Tooomz

PANda_USC said:


> *tresjolix*, did you make a shopping timeline too? I feel that's how bad my addiction is...I already laid out what I'm going to get and which month...oyy...trying to attain all of the Chanels and Christian Louboutins on my shopping list by November 2010. Nuts huh?



I think I need to make one too! I'm in love with all the Cruise 2010 colors and want everything NOW! Blue was my #1 choice but now I'm in love with patent red, and would love to have yellow & white jumbo/maxi.


----------



## PANda_USC

*tooomz*, yayaya! Someone else will be adopting my shopping tactics! ^_^. It's great to have things you want..and there's so many beautiful Chanel items around that it's hard to resist buying everything, but that means there's less money for going out, eating lots of food, going on trips etc(and I love going out to eat and traveling). That is why I've been so methodical about my spending on my future accessories! But meow, if you have a long list, and can only realistically get one, get the BLEU MAXI or the patent red!!!! The colors for next year are all so bold and rich!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Just want to pop in here and say hi and also bye for a while!   I'm going to India for just under two weeks (leaving early afternoon tomorrow) and it couldn't have come at a better time... very, very long story, but heartbroken+devastated+broken+hurt beyond words may come close (still not really, but oh well)... as they say, I need to put on a happy face (not sure how that will happen)... anyway, I hope you ladies have a great two weeks!


----------



## pond23

fieryfashionist said:


> Just want to pop in here and say hi and also bye for a while!   I'm going to India for just under two weeks (leaving early afternoon tomorrow) and it couldn't have come at a better time... very, very long story, but heartbroken+devastated+broken+hurt beyond words may come close (still not really, but oh well)... as they say, I need to put on a happy face (not sure how that will happen)... anyway, I hope you ladies have a great two weeks!



^ Oh *Minal*! I hope your vacation heals your broken heart sweetie! I hope you have a wonderful time in India, and you forget all your problems. I will miss you! Have a safe trip, and I hope you return to the US all rejuvenated!


----------



## PANda_USC

*minal*, I really hope that you're okay. I don't know if you're going to India for family/friend/getaway reasons, but whatever it is, I hope everyone is okay.  You're a tough cookie! Please take care, :: hugs:: It's okay to be a little unhappy and maybe..shed a tear or two, but meow, we're here for you in spirit Minal!!


----------



## gators

> Just want to pop in here and say hi and also bye for a while!  I'm going to India for just under two weeks (leaving early afternoon tomorrow) and it couldn't have come at a better time... very, very long story, but heartbroken+devastated+broken+hurt beyond words may come close (still not really, but oh well)... as they say, I need to put on a happy face (not sure how that will happen)... anyway, I hope you ladies have a great two weeks!



Awww...Minal, have a wonder time in India and I hope your vacation will help heal your broken heart.   to you.   Keep your chin up!  Things will get better!  Have a wonderful time.  Maybe that dream blue will have arrived when you get back!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Steph.  Thank you... really and truly.  I'm sitting her sobbing like an idiot... I don't think anything, at this point, will ever heal me... still, I'm grateful that I get to escape the crushing reality of the situation, if only for a bit.  I'll miss you too!   Well, if not rejuvenated, at least less miserable (hell, I'll take anything at this point)... I think the best way to try to feel happy is to pretend that you are... so I'll be doing that!  I'm actually going with two good friends and my mom for a college friend's wedding (that's during the last four days we're there).  This is probably the only time I'll ever be in India with an opportunity to sight see (we'll be in New Delhi) and do non-family stuff (and to be honest,the absolute last thing I can take right now is all the inevitable when are you getting married ********).  I'll "see" you soon! 



pond23 said:


> ^ Oh *Minal*! I hope your vacation heals your broken heart sweetie! I hope you have a wonderful time in India, and you forget all your problems. I will miss you! Have a safe trip, and I hope you return to the US all rejuvenated!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you... I guess I will eventually be, in a few years... but I don't even have that luxury.  I'm not really sure you ever get over your heart being shattered into a billion pieces, but maybe at some point you reach a point where functioning goes from impossible but necessary to doable... and maybe even to okay.  Who knows.  God knows that I don't.  Thank you...  



PANda_USC said:


> *minal*, I really hope that you're okay. I don't know if you're going to India for family/friend/getaway reasons, but whatever it is, I hope everyone is okay.  You're a tough cookie! Please take care, :: hugs:: It's okay to be a little unhappy and maybe..shed a tear or two, but meow, we're here for you in spirit Minal!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*minal*, oh no...I've definitely been there...I am extremely sensitive, emotional etc so when I'm heartbroken, I cant wake up in the morning and my eyes go raw...crumple to pieces....you will be okay..just take all the time you need...you are a wonderful, amazing person, resilient person and you deserve to be happy...whatever the issue is, I know you'll get through it. meow!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hey... yeah, it's just so debilitating and I have no idea how I will get through it.  It's been up and down and complicated as hell, but you don't just stop loving someone... I don't know, maybe you forget about them in time... I really don't know.  That's how I am too... I'm very loyal and very sensitive... I wear my heart on sleeve, which is probably both my worst and best quality.  My eyes have all these gross red spots and hurt to blink from crying so much... I obviously look like complete and utter crap, and I don't care at all.  I plan to take a pill and pass the hell out on the flight tomorrow... I never take pills, but in this case, a 14 hour flight with your thoughts to keep you in a state of agony... hell no.  Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## burberryprncess

Minal, {{{hugs}}}

Enjoy your trip to India.  I don't know the specifies, but hey girl, hang in there.  I've been there too and it takes time for the heart to heel, and in the beginning, it doesn't seem possible, but it will.  It's ok to cry.  Crying cleans the body of pain and it's always best to let it out.


----------



## Tooomz

*PANda_USC*, yes, there are TOO many! And now I hear that there will be a purple for Spring, I'm going to wind up super broke! I'm pretty sure I'm sticking to *bleu roi *but tempted to indulge in another color.  

*minal*, have a safe trip and hope that you feel better by the time you come back to us! *hugs* I've appreciated all the input I've gotten from you.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you.   The specifics are so detailed and crazy that it would take me hours to write about.   I didn't think my night could get worse, but it actually did.  One of my best friends called me tonight (she knew how upset I was and wanted me to come over)... but she was devastated herself and sobbing.  So, I just came from a several hour duel hysterical cry fest/hysterical "wow our lives are so awful let's just laugh about it" (that came way later though)... ahh.  I guess when it rains it really, really pours.  She's coming to India too... ohh man, we better get over our heartbreak, at least superficially (temporarily!), for two weeks!  Anyway, I'm done with men forever.  You're right though, as cliched as it sounds, time does (and god I hope so) heal even the deepest, most long lasting wounds.  Ohhh, I'm definitely a crier... my red a$$ face and eyes are proof!!  I'll "see" you when I get back!



burberryprncess said:


> Minal, {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Enjoy your trip to India.  I don't know the specifies, but hey girl, hang in there.  I've been there too and it takes time for the heart to heel, and in the beginning, it doesn't seem possible, but it will.  It's ok to cry.  Crying cleans the body of pain and it's always best to let it out.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Tooomz* - Hey girl... I appreciate it, thank you.  I think a distraction from reality is exactly what I need... so I will try to enjoy myself... or maybe trick myself into thinking I'm enjoying myself!!  I'm always glad to help however I can... anytime. 

Okay, night everyone!


----------



## peachbaby

*fieryfashionist* -  & have a good trip


----------



## petitechouchou

Minal, have a safe trip to India and you will be ok. Just give yourself some time to cry and to be sad as time will heal your wounds. Surround yourself with friends and family and you'll be as good as new


----------



## pilatesworks

Minal, I am not well-known in the Chanel Forum yet ( being a Bal afficionado, only one Chanel so far!) BUT I was reading your posts last night and I just wanted to let you know that you really touched me. 
I am thinking about you, I am glad you had a friend last night to have a good cry with.
I am 52 years young, and know that your heart WILL heal, and you WILL love again! I speak from experience......believe me. 
Give yourself time to cry and grieve, let yourself feel all the emotions now, it will help cleanse your soul.
Hang in there, and have faith that love is out there waiting for you to receive it. 
There are obviously many here sending you lots of love and good energy, myself included. Blessings to you, and try to enjoy your trip a little!


----------



## suzylyy

hi dear .. its was the 1st i post here...
i hv a question that hope anyone can help 

my fr want to sell me a chanel tote, but i cant find any matching at website ..
i only can found that black color its name 'surpique carryalls' .
could anyone tell me wats its this model and price ?? 

really thanks ~


----------



## pilatesworks

I too have a Chanel Question, and do not want to start a whole thread.....I have been doing research, and I am a little confused about sizes, tho I have been studying hard!
Forgive me for being a Chanel newbie! 
I have a Vintage Jumbo XL Flap, which is very big. I have the opportunity to buy a Black Reissue 226 Flap, with Gunmetal HW.
I am 5'8".....and I am wondering about the size....should I hold out for a 227? Is the 227 comparable to the Jumbo? 
TIA......


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ The 226 is the size in between a m/l & jumbo.  The 227 is comparable to the jumbo.  I think either one should work for you since you're tall.  The 226 can transition from day to night, casual or dressy...while the 227 is better for the day/casual events.  Try both on at the boutique or check out the reference library for action pics to see which look you prefer.


----------



## Tooomz

*Minal*, I hope you're feeling better! 

I'm learning new things here, thanks *Leslie *& **So.Cal*girl*! *Leslie*, I stumbled upon a thread in the Reference section that had all the sizes of various styles and their codes.


----------



## shadowyi

I had a cute encounter yesterday at the Neiman's at Tysons. I was hemming and hawing over some WOCs while the SA was helping another lady with a gorgy grey lambskin jumbo. I ended up leaving because I couldn't make up my mind, and went to the restroom after another intensive two hours of shopping.  Upon exiting the stall, who should I run to but the same lady again? We ended up having a long chat about whether or not I should get a WOC when I already had another one. I wonder if she's on TPF? *waves hello* I'm the girl in the suit you spoke to yesterday!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sshadowyi*, that would be crazy right??! If she is in our midst(a fellow tPFer) and you met her through a random encounter!


----------



## shadowyi

Hehe I know right *G*? I actually wanted to ask her but didn't want to come off as utterly creepy. I was eyeing her bag up in the store and felt I was being a big enough creepster already.


----------



## pilatesworks

Random question: Does Bing Cashback work for Chanel Bags on Ebay?


----------



## peachbaby

*shadowyi*, wouldn't that be something? I've never met a tpfer IRL, but would love to. know what you mean though, something similar has happened to me as well.


----------



## PANda_USC

*meow, let's liven up this thread!!!*


----------



## petitechouchou

peachbaby said:


> *shadowyi*, wouldn't that be something? I've never met a tpfer IRL, but would love to. know what you mean though, something similar has happened to me as well.


 
Yup, I've never met a fellow tP'er too IRL! I'm hoping it will be a awesome experience or else I'll sound like a nerd trying to make conversation


----------



## PANda_USC

huzzah!! more conversation!! The CL thread is always buzzing..why cant we have that too? lol


----------



## Tooomz

Okay, I won't let you down PANda_USC! I'm here to chat 

These new cruise colors are driving me crazy! I'm definitely getting the Bleu Roi Caviar Maxi but lately I have been wanting White/Red Patent/Black flaps too! I keep thinking White/Black are easy to find so I should go for Red Patent but it's a lot of $$$ for a bag I won't be able to carry all the time. Thoughts?


----------



## PANda_USC

*toomz*, why wouldn't you be able to carry around the patent red all the time? I know black and white are staple Chanel colors and easy to match, but red is also an amazing, vibrant hue that could add a **pop** of color to any outfit!


----------



## ponnee

hi ladies.. i'm a newbie in this forum..


have you guys see the new collection of chanel spring 2010?


----------



## Tooomz

PANda_USC said:


> *toomz*, why wouldn't you be able to carry around the patent red all the time? I know black and white are staple Chanel colors and easy to match, but red is also an amazing, vibrant hue that could add a **pop** of color to any outfit!



That's the thing, it's too loud for my daily life and work. The white & black can be a daily work bag, but can't really see bringing in the patent red to work. And I do want to get the most use out of it. What are you getting from Cruise? Was it the bleu roi medium?


----------



## Tooomz

ponnee said:


> hi ladies.. i'm a newbie in this forum..
> 
> 
> have you guys see the new collection of chanel spring 2010?



Hi Ponnee  I haven't seen Spring 2010, just Cruise 2010. Do a search and you'll find plenty of threads.


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponnee*, welcome to the Chanel forum!! There are a ton of threads with photos of the Cruise 2010 collection! Hope you find something you like!!

*tooomz*, oh...haha..I may get the red caviar..but I'm actually not feeling the cobalt from the collection..I have never liked royal blue on me..I am more of a purple, green, red, yellow person, ^_^...I see it on your list though!!  Hmm..maybe you should get a red caviar instead of the patent?


----------



## Tooomz

*PANda_USC*, red caviar looks great but not as bright as I had hoped it would be. Had you considered the yellow from Cruise? I have the Cruise '09 caviar red so that's why I'm only after patent or a staple color. 

Also I keep meaning to ask, why do you hate your BMW? I know you changed it but that's what made me realize I kept forgetting to ask you, haha!


----------



## PANda_USC

*tooomz*, hahaha..I hate my BMW because she cost me $4500 in repairs since June...a tow truck didn't put her on a flat bed and she's all-wheel drive..so she got really messed up..and then the motor in the rear, left window died..so I had to leave the window down all day...it's costing $700 to diagnose and repair..I really love the way my car handles but I am really considering buying a Lexus soon because as everyone says."German cars spend a lot more time in the shop"

The yellow from Cruise is nice but I like my yellows to have a bit more depth and saturation...plus I'm getting this really beautiful yellow in January...the Jumbo Mango with new Chain..here is the exact bag!!


----------



## Tooomz

^^ What a beauty! Congrats! Is that a 2010 bag? I love Yellows but I can't seem to carry them. I hear there is a purple coming out in 2010 spring. I can't wait for the Cruise colors to come out so we can see more of them on here. 

Ouch! That's a lot to spend on repairs! My friend has an X5 and it's always in the shop too. I'd recommend Lexus, they're very low-maintenance and a dream to drive.


----------



## PANda_USC

*toomz*, oh no, the bag is from printemps 08, but it's mint and fabulous! ^_^.

I heard about the purple too!! Now if only I could balance my newfound love for Louboutins with my love for Chanel flaps..sigh

Yeah yeah! More cruise!! I want to see this purple come out in a flap!! :: waits patiently::

P.S: how is your day going?


----------



## PANda_USC

*toomz*, I must bid you a bonne nuit...je suis tres fatiguee....(good night..I am very tired), ^_^. Thank you for livening up this chat thread! We need to get it more active!


----------



## ponnee

hi panda_usc
wow i love ur chanel bag.. that's lovely! ^^
is it the latest bag u buy? how much for that bag?


----------



## Tooomz

*PANda_USC*, it is fabulous  Congrats! Can't wait til you get it and show more photos! I am a Balenciaga addict and am trying to balance that with the Chanel bug. I fell for the Cruise colors! Wish I could have one of each. 

My day is okay. I got sent home from work because I wasn't feeling well. Bonne nuit! A demain!  We'll liven this thread up. My SA from NM is sending the cruise pre-order list today. Can't wait! It is a little late and I am on a couple of other lists but really curious to see if she has anything new to offer so I can be more indecisive, haha!


----------



## cookie87

hi girls,

any idea if chanel gonna increase price soon? cos i heard from my air stewardess friend tat chanel gonna increase price soon..


----------



## Tooomz

*wanxia*, someone posted in the forum that according to her SA there *won't* be a price increase


----------



## cookie87

*toomz* : sorry .. but any idea which country is it ? paris or ? cos my friend's SA told her will hv price increase ard 20th nov..


----------



## Tooomz

^^ sorry no idea. I've been trying to find the original post but with no luck. It was someone who was after a GST and another bag around Christmas and were glad to be on track.


----------



## asmellycow

hi ladies,

i'm new to chanel so please pardon my ignorance!   i've fallen in love with the reissue and i'm thinking between getting the black and gray. but i noticed that there are 2 shades of gray. the darker and lighter one (see pictures below. pictures taken from the color reference thread). 

is the darker gray only available in the 2005 reissue anniversary and the lighter one is what we can only buy now?


----------



## Tooomz

^^ I'm new too so I'm not sure. I hope you find out soon!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Toomz! 
I am desperatly trying to decide between a 226 and a 227....
How are you?


----------



## Tooomz

Hi *Leslie*! I'm good thanks, how is your day going? 

The 227 is larger, right? What are the pros/cons of each? I prefer larger bags so tend to gravitate towards those. Do you have a color in mind?


----------



## PANda_USC

*asmellycow*, I have no idea but I think the darker grey is nicer than the lighter grey!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, there's going to be an increase as there always is over time...but no one is quite sure when, hehe. I guess the cheapest time to buy would always be the present...unless there's some sort of sale..


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^ITA !
Yes Toomz, the 226 is smaller than the 227 ( heehee....we Balenciaga girls are both obviously learning about Chanel! ) 
I am tending towords Black/Gunmetal.....I am not sure of pros/cons, but for me I think a slightly larger bag makes more sense....


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilatesworks*, get the 227!! It's not too big but big enough..pretty spacious and since you're a B-girl, I'm assuming you'd still want that amount of space in bag, yes? ^_^..hehe..and welcome to the Chanel addiction!


----------



## petitechouchou

Panda, you're such an enabler!!! I love it!


----------



## PANda_USC

*petitechouchou* aka *T*, I am not! I just coax dreams and wishes into becoming reality. : P!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^you have a wonderful way with words, Panda! 
Yes, I am tending to agree, I do love some space in my bag.
I just this minute won my 2nd Chanel, an 07 Black Caviar Silver HW GST.....to join my vintage Jumbo XL with Gold HW!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilatesworks* aka *L*, ahhh, congrats on your second Chanel! There's no stopping you now, hehe. Do post modeling pics for us to fawn over, ^_^


----------



## Tooomz

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^ITA !
> Yes Toomz, the 226 is smaller than the 227 ( heehee....we Balenciaga girls are both obviously learning about Chanel! )
> I am tending towords Black/Gunmetal.....I am not sure of pros/cons, but for me I think a slightly larger bag makes more sense....



Haha! I know! There are so many more styles in Chanel I find myself quite overwhelmed! I love the black/gunmetal combo. I find the chain for the reissues really pretty but I'm drawn more towards the classic flaps with the CCs. I lean toward big bags as well.


----------



## Tooomz

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^you have a wonderful way with words, Panda!
> Yes, I am tending to agree, I do love some space in my bag.
> I just this minute won my 2nd Chanel, an 07 Black Caviar Silver HW GST.....to join my vintage Jumbo XL with Gold HW!



Congratulations! Let us know how you like the GST style when you get it.


----------



## Tooomz

*PANda_USC*, how are you doing today? I have decided that I will keep my white & black Chanel longings on the back burner for now and focus on whether I want patent red or not.


----------



## PANda_USC

*tooomz*, glad to see you back here, ^_^.  :: greets you with big hug and a cup of milk tea and a dish of cookies::

Ahh yes..I think the best thing to do is to chase the ones that are rarer/limited edition first..you can always come back and find the black or white or beige etc etc..

I am doing much better! I just found out the my Neiman Marcus will be carrying one of my Holy Grail shoes!! Loubies: Lady Claude in Fire Opal Strass..Just hope my SA can hold onto them for me until after the holidays..gotta buy x-mas gifts first!

Also, my BMW is fixed and I have to go pick up my older bro and sister in law from the airport in an hour or so..how was your day?


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : so u think i should buy now? but.. even if price increase.. would also be jus a few percent?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, absolutely. It's not like Chanel is going to get any cheaper...quite the opposite. What were you considering buying? If it's the GST in black caviar with silver hardware, they have quite a few of those on eBay and you can save a good chunk of money by buying pre-loved(pre-loved but mint).


----------



## Tooomz

*PANda_USC*, sorry for the lag! I check tPF at work and it's been a busy day so far! Big hug back! Thanks for the goodies! I'm ready to chat! 

Congrats on finding your holy grail shoes & fixing your BMW! Now I'm curious to see what they look like. Hope your bro & SIL got in safely. 

My SA told me she was sending photos of Chanel goodies yesterday and she never did  I want to know what she will be getting so I can finally make up my mind!


----------



## FancyDancy

A Chanel noob has spawn! and it is me 

& i need some insights before swiping the card.

what is 2.55?, whats a classic? and why do some have double flaps while others have single flaps??.. 

=/


----------



## PANda_USC

Welcome *fancydancy*!!

"the Chanel 2.55. A typical Chanel handbag you say? Well, helllooooo, it&#8217;s called an icon! History was made when Coco Chanel introduced this bag in February 1955 (as in, 2.55). Coco wanted a shoulder bag to free up her hands. Hey, she had other things to carry. The quilts were inspired by jackets worn by jockeys (yes, jockeys). This classic is being reissued for this season in white, black and silver, which we love the most. For the collectors out there, this is a must."-_Bagsnob_ 

The 2.55 has a mademoiselle lock..versus the classic Chanels which have the interlocked Double C's. Also, the classic flaps have the leather intertwined with chain, while the 2.55 has just metal for the chain...

The double flap is found on M/L's and ...I'm not sure which other ones..I try to stay away from the double flap bags because it's extra work to get to the stuff in your bag.  Jumbos and XL's do not have double flaps..don't think E/W do either..

P.S: someone correct me if I'm wrong..I am not 100% sure


----------



## pilatesworks

OMG, now I have just bought a Chanel Quilted wallet too....and am selling off many of my BBags because I am loving Chanel.....
( tho keeping some of my favorite BBags, but lets face it, I do not need over 30 BBags, RIGHT?! )


----------



## FancyDancy

PANda_USC said:


> Welcome *fancydancy*!!
> 
> "the Chanel 2.55. A typical Chanel handbag you say? Well, helllooooo, its called an icon! History was made when Coco Chanel introduced this bag in February 1955 (as in, 2.55). Coco wanted a shoulder bag to free up her hands. Hey, she had other things to carry. The quilts were inspired by jackets worn by jockeys (yes, jockeys). This classic is being reissued for this season in white, black and silver, which we love the most. For the collectors out there, this is a must."-_Bagsnob_
> 
> The 2.55 has a mademoiselle lock..versus the classic Chanels which have the interlocked Double C's. Also, the classic flaps have the leather intertwined with chain, while the 2.55 has just metal for the chain...
> 
> The double flap is found on M/L's and ...I'm not sure which other ones..I try to stay away from the double flap bags because it's extra work to get to the stuff in your bag.  Jumbos and XL's do not have double flaps..don't think E/W do either..
> 
> P.S: someone correct me if I'm wrong..I am not 100% sure




Hmmmph! I clearly have a lot to learn, it is good to have knowledge with Chanel handbags, so that i know that i deserve one if i tried well enough to get to know its history. thank you so much for your help! & cute pic btw!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilatesworks*, you've become Chanel-ified, ^_^!! :: puts a CC pin/brooch on you::

*fancydancy*, thanks! And uhm..here's a visual for you...the first is the 2.55 reissue...the other is the classic flap(jumbo size).. You can see the difference in chain and lock


----------



## pilatesworks

Ohh, I feel kinda guilty cheating on my BBags....but notice that is not stopping me!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilatesworks*, you're not cheating..you're just "spreading the love", ^_^


----------



## eggpudding

Instead of working on my essay for uni due Friday, I'm obsessively and aimlessly surfing TPF instead...somebody help!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*eggpudding*, what's the essay on? And haha..be a good college student..pull an all nighter the day before, hehehe


----------



## eggpudding

^AGHH it's on postcolonial literature..I'm an English lit student. Worst decision of my life lol, I loathe the course. I would much rather spend time on TPF deciding what Chanel I should get for my upcoming birthday  Heh yeah the only way I get things done is by pulling all nighters the day before!! Awful habit though because I'm not smart enough to produce really good work in so little time.. did you go to USC panda?


----------



## eggpudding

^Actually that's a silly question because it wouldn't be in your username otherwise...


----------



## PANda_USC

*eggpudding*, yep yep, graduated this past May. Enjoyyy your college years!!! I was actually really horrible at producing anything worth reading if I pulled an all nighter so haha, I wouldn't seriously recommend it.

Post-colonial literature sounds a bit dry...hehe..unless it's a lot of writings on the colonies' reactions to imperialism, versus the colonialists' reactions.  Best of luck with that, : P

O..what's on your birthday list?


----------



## eggpudding

Aw, so are you officially a working woman now? What did you major in? I'm in my last year but going to have to do another two years MA if I get accepted.. Will definitely enjoy these last few years of 'freedom'..sigh! The essay is actually on Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe, dont know if you've heard of him? Tres famous African writer.. anyway.. I'm seriously stuck but thanks for the luck! 

As for my birthday list...I only have about 1100-1200 pounds to spend on myself so I was thinking a black caviar WOC like the one Audrina Patridge has been carrying everywhere...seriously fallen in love with it.. or a navy glazed lambskin E/W I found on Yoogi's Closet...OR...Forget about Chanel and get a nice pair of Loubs instead (much cheaper)....sorry if I'm boring you!


----------



## eggpudding

Btw, just went on xe.com and I basically have 1800ish USD to spend. I have a vintage jumbo and reissue with GHW so I was thinking I seriously need something with SHW in my life.. the e/w bijoux chain is soo pretty but I'm not sure if the size and colour will work with my lifestyle and wardrobe..


----------



## PANda_USC

*eggpudding*, eh..yeah..working in downtown SF...hopefully start volunteering next Spring and apply for grad school when I'm 25..thinking the Ph.D. route..O..masters? Good luck!!

I have read that book! We analyzed it in sophomore year of high school when we were studying colonialism...I vaguely remember the book, hehe.

OO..e/w are a tad small..especially if you're used to your 226. I do like the distressed/tumbled leather with new chain though..beautiful combination!! Did you know that they have that in Mango(don't know if you're into yellows) on eBay? :: wink nudge:: We could match, lol. What is your lifestyle? WOC is good for on the go, carry some cash, cards etc. E/W iis deal for luncheons, dinners, clubbing, ^_^. Ooo..Loubies, my second love(right after Chanel). Which pair(s) are you considering? And yes..they're way cheaper than a Chanel bag on average


----------



## eggpudding

I'm the kind of girl who can't leave the house without bringing a LOT of stuff with me!! Gigantic makeup bag, camera, cigs, lipbalms, BB, big long wallet, pens, mirror etc..But I'm learning to downsize because I definitely can't fit everything I want into the 226!  

Maybe the WOC is better though because it's essentially a wallet and that frees up some space for me to put the essentials? It would be perfect for the upcoming party season and it's hands-free..I got kind of sick of carrying clutches going clubbing this summer because I tend to get a bit wild and lose my stuff.. also inconvenient for dancing, haha! 

I'm not into yellows unfortunately..but the mango lambskin is really yummy! 

As for Loubs, I'm eyeing the black patent Biancas or Lady Lynch as a possible replacement for my black Alti pumps..they got a bit beat up last Xmas from all the partying hehe.. OR possibly the black suede Mamanouk booties for everyday and going out, paired with tights.. siigh decisions decisions! 

How about you? Are the nude glitter NPs first to get on your list? Are they the new fine glitter?


----------



## PANda_USC

*eggpudding*, why yes they are! My shopping list isn't in timeline order though..that's on a word document I've made, hehe.  I like the new, fine glitter..more subtle(this coming from someone who loves Strass CL's), : P. Do you have any glitter CL's?  O.. I think the biancas would be the best choice!!

WOC is definitely ideal for clubbing..small...easy to wear...big enough for the essentials..but minus the make-up pouch(haha..I always need to have that on me)

Hope your paper is going well, heheh.


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : yea.. i'm considering the chanel GST black color with gold hardware.... but would prefer new ones...  do u think the price increase is gonna be huge ?


----------



## eggpudding

panda, you made a shopping list timeline on Word?? I'm impressed haha!!  Mine is just sort of vague in my head.. and changes constantly..I'm so indecisive..! I don't have any glitter Loubies yet, but someday. They're gorgeous but I feel like I don't have enough glam places/events to go to and they'd end up sitting in my closet..hope you get yours soon though! And the silver strass CLs are boootiful..the Samira Strass and Lady Claude strass...

My paper is going terribly actually..haha it's 4am here in London and I'm better off getting some sleep so I can focus tomorrow. Night, thanks for the chat!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, I really have no idea what the increase is going to be..I wish I could be of more help...

*eggpudding*, night night! You better finish your paper, haha


----------



## asmellycow

anyone using the reissue here? does the bottom of your bag have creases like this? does it take a lot of wear for the bag to have creases like that?


----------



## Tooomz

pilatesworks said:


> OMG, now I have just bought a Chanel Quilted wallet too....and am selling off many of my BBags because I am loving Chanel.....
> ( tho keeping some of my favorite BBags, but lets face it, I do not need over 30 BBags, RIGHT?! )



Haha, *Leslie*! I'm sure those in the Bbag forum would disagree  



eggpudding said:


> Instead of working on my essay for uni due Friday, I'm obsessively and aimlessly surfing TPF instead...somebody help!!



Good luck! I have a test tonight on Operations & Supply Management, yet here I am! 

*PANda_USC*, the chit-chat thread is chattering away Isn't it fantastic? I've finally decided I must get the red patent flap due to this post: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/cruise-2010-trunk-show-520424-8.html#post12942688


----------



## PANda_USC

*Tooomz*, yes, help liven up the chit chat thread, lol! Ahh, the patent *red *Chanel has seduced you! Everyone who has it seems very happy with their purchase. I'm sure you will be too! I've never been a fan of patent, but I am a huge fan of red, ^_^

P.S: My Neiman's isn't going to carry the Louboutin Lady Claude Strass I wanted...I'm so sad...gotta reserve it at a different store...but here's a photo so you can get an idea of what the style kind of looks like..still debating between gold/fire opal/nude.what do you think?


----------



## Tooomz

PANda_USC said:


> P.S: My Neiman's isn't going to carry the Louboutin Lady Claude Strass I wanted...I'm so sad...gotta reserve it at a different store...but here's a photo so you can get an idea of what the style kind of looks like..still debating between gold/fire opal/nude.what do you think?



I'm not a fan of patent either, but this one has got me head over heels! I'm also trying to find out what this black tote is called: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555-155.html#post12947425

I looove the CLs you posted! I think this color is gorgeous. I have no idea what is though! Is it gold? I have no idea what fire opal is. Have you found them at a different store yet?


----------



## Tooomz

asmellycow said:


> anyone using the reissue here? does the bottom of your bag have creases like this? does it take a lot of wear for the bag to have creases like that?



Sorry, I don't have one. Maybe it is not so much wear as it is storage?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Tooomz*, haha..I already saw your question about the Chanel black tote! ^_^. I hope you can find it! It would be a great everyday bag, meow! Oh Oh, I think it's a patent WOC the SA from Neiman's sent a pic of? I attached it...

the SA at Neiman Marcus is going to reserve the CL Lady Claude Strasses for me at a different store...man..I hope he gets some commission..I cant tell if they're gold..my options are a nudeish/gold color or a reddish orange(flame) color. He's so helpful! I'm also going to buy this pair in two weeks(when they get in the store)..CL. No. Prives in Nude Multiglitter


----------



## Tooomz

*PANda_USC*, thanks for the patent red WOC! The multiglitter CLs are nice but I prefer the Strauss ones.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Tooomz*, I love them both, hehehe.:: CL greedy:: What size patent red are you going to get?


----------



## Tooomz

Thinking of the Jumbo because I'm getting Bleu Roi in Maxi. I'm excited! My SA told me it should be arriving by the end of the week!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Tooomz*, heheh, am I sensing TWO reveals coming up next week?? :: wink nudge::


----------



## Tooomz

I wish! I'm waiting on the red patent from another SA and the bleu roi will take a few days to get to me.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Toooomz*, alright, I must be off to bed dear! Thank you for always keeping this insomniac company! Bonne nuit!!


----------



## Tooomz

Anytime  Good night & sweet dreams! See you tomorrow


----------



## lovesbmw

I"m at work, suppose to be a beautiful day. Off tomorrow and can"t wait to sleep a little longer, hope everyone has a safe halloween.


----------



## Tooomz

*lovesbmw*, it's cloudy and cool in my part of the world. Have a great halloween


----------



## ponnee

wanxia..

have you bought ur GST? how much for that bag? i really wanna have that bag too..


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : not yet.... still tinking if i should get the GST or the classic flaps.... as this is my 1st chanel...


anyone knows if the chanel GST is heavy when carrying ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, get the flap! P.S: retail for m/l flap is $2350, retail for GST is $2150..if I recall correctly.

And I recommend the flap because it's the signature Chanel bag.  It can be easily dressed up or down. A black caviar m/l flap with gold hardware if your want the luxe look, silver if you want the younger look.

I would not recommend the GST because it is extremely heavy on the shoulders. I'm 5'3", 95 lbs, and I have a petite frame and rounded shoulders so the bag kept slipping off my shoulders. The strap was uncomfy.  And think about it, this was when the bag was empty! If it was heavy empty, it would've been really painful for me to carry full of my stuff!  It also did not look good on my body size..it was a bit overwhelming.  I sold the GST immediately after purchasing it. I didn't wear it even once outside.  The GST is spacious though...


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* , oh gosh.. i didnt really went to "feel" the heavy-ness of the bag when i went to the boutique to try it on previously... 

cos i got a 16mnths old son... i need something more practical .. which is easy for me to carry/handle while i carry/handle my little terror....


----------



## ponnee

panda_usc, thanks for ur help. i think wanna buy 2 chanel bags. i think wanna buy the flap and GST. but since you said GST very heavy, i think gonna change my mind to but GST. 
yeah i think GST so heavy because of the big and thick chain. panda, you taller than me, i only 153cm around that. so maybe it won't suit me.
u are really expert in chanel, so maybe i can share with you. 

what about quilted cambon bag? is it nice?

wanxia, which color will you choose for ur 1st flap?


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : not sure if i'm getting the flap.... might be gettin the gst instead.. haha but i'm a very practical person.. i will get black color.. hahahaha


----------



## ponnee

wanxia, hahaha.. me too. i'm practical person. black very nice, but i love white also. white very east get dirty. 
do you know how much for PST and medallion?


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : i'm in singapore.. so i guess the price i got here is different from urs ? hehe! yes.. white bags are nice.. but very easy get dirty..


----------



## djrr

Vintage Red or Black Chanel zipper sling bag GHW or Black Cavier Medallion Tote w/ SHW? 
Which one should I pick??? I already got the black cavier flap GHW in both Jumbo and M/L. I wanna get the Medallion tote for more casual use... 
but I'm loving the vintage look as well. The vintage will be slightly smaller than M/L flap size. 
The vintage one will be under $1000 since it's second hand, but if I'm getting the medallion tote, 
I'll get a brand new one from the store, which will be over $2000. 
I can only pick one... Help!!!


----------



## ponnee

hi djrr, i love the medallion.. you can put everything inside that bag. i also planning to buy that one. how much for that bag? last time i saw the pink color also very pretty. looks very girly.


----------



## ponnee

wanxia, oh you in spore.  PST also cute. but GST also not bad. xixiii~


----------



## Tooomz

Hello everyone! How's the weekend so far?


----------



## asmellycow

i was suffering from withdrawal when tpf was down for maintenance!


----------



## Tooomz

Haha! Me too, *asmellycow*! Thankfully I had a forum to go to and when I got back it was back up & running.


----------



## sbelle

asmellycow said:


> i was suffering from withdrawal when tpf was down for maintenance!


 
Me too.  It was scary.  I thought "ok, it's down for a bit, no problem".  Then a couple of hours went by and I was thinking "what the heck?"  then I must of checked back another 10 times.  I don't think that is normal.


----------



## sbelle

PANda_USC said:


> I would not recommend the GST because it is extremely heavy on the shoulders. I'm 5'3", 95 lbs, and I have a petite frame and rounded shoulders so the bag kept slipping off my shoulders. The strap was uncomfy. And think about it, this was when the bag was empty! If it was heavy empty, it would've been really painful for me to carry full of my stuff! It also did not look good on my body size..it was a bit overwhelming. I sold the GST immediately after purchasing it. I didn't wear it even once outside. The GST is spacious though...


 
I feel exactly the same way about the GST, but never find anyone else that agrees with me!!  I have other issues with it too.  When I drive I usually put my bag on the passenger seat beside me.  Because the GST is so stiff and tall, it tips over very easily.  I found that annoying.  The strap slippage was annoying too.

I was silly enough to buy 2 at the same time!!  I used one of them once, and the other I never used.  I ended up selling them almost immediately.


----------



## sbelle

PANda_USC said:


> Ahh, the patent *red *Chanel has seduced you! Everyone who has it seems very happy with their purchase. I'm sure you will be too! *I've never been a* *fan of patent, but I am a huge fan of red,* ^_^


 
My SA sent me a picture of it yesterday and I responded the same waym that I am not a patent fan, but I love the red.  He said people were going wild over the red patent and he thought it would be gone very soon!


----------



## designergoodies

Hello Everyone,

Very happy to have found this forum and thank you for accepting me.

I really want to find out from you all please if a pair of Chanel sunglasses are authentic or not??

I see I have to wait for five days to be memeber.

Look forward to getting to know you all

With kind regards


----------



## cookie87

hi girls.. i went to the boutique again today to look at the GST and the classic flaps..

medium seems too small... cant put much things.. jumbo looks not bad.. and my friends say jumbo looks ok on me.. althought i am only around 156-158cm..

and this time round gst  really seems stiff to me ...


----------



## chaneluver

hi wanxia

it's me G 

hvin 2nd thoughts abt the GST?


----------



## cookie87

ya lor..... the SA say the gst looks mature.... my SIL say so too...

the SA say the jumbo looks nice on me.... 

but another friend of mine now telling me Jumbo not nice.. not classy cos very big like trying to show off.... 

so headache


----------



## asmellycow

just buy what you like!


----------



## cookie87

i'm very fickle minded!! haha

do u tink jumbo is suitable for those formal events or wedding dinners?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, the Jumbo is not that flashy..I have no idea what your friend is talking about, ehhehe. Carrying a Chanel, yeah, I guess it's "obvious" because it has the signature quilting and lock but I think since you have a kid, a Jumbo would be a great size for you! Jumbos are quite spacious!

*ssc*, we have the same tastes!! ^_^! :: high 5::  I think we'd be fantastic shopping buddies, he he he


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : actually... i dun carry my son's stuffs in my own bags.. i put it in his diaper bag... but jus tat.. i always got the thinking of i might need to carry extra stuffs .. tats y i nv got any small bags... and also.. i got a long wallet... and 2 phones... i'm afraid tat a M/L one would be too small ... especially sometimes my hubby likes to put his wallet + his 2 phones in my bag too... do u mind if i ask all the flaps tat u got are jumbos too?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, I have two jumbos and two M/L flaps(and I have an equal $# of Jumbos and M/L flaps on my shopping list)... I use my Jumbo flaps for carrying all of my stuff..phone..camera..make up bag..wallet..keys...sunglasses..all at the same time!  I use my M/L flaps and my jumbo flaps equally.. Since you're carrying your hubby's stuff too, I'd recommend the Jumbo.  Yes..bigger bags don't seem as appropriate for formal events, BUT hey, you have a lot of stuff to carry, and hey! It's a Chanel! It's going to be beautiful no matter what and the standard quilted flaps are classic!

*everyone!*It was weird when tPF was down for 10 hrs yesterday..I think it was a good breath of fresh air for me though..hehehe..I'm on tPF wayyy too much


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : hmmms.... so if i carry the jumbo to some wedding dinners... would it be ok? or will it look weird since it's big? oh.. anyway.. i do carrry my LV trevi to wedding dinner sometimes.. and i do see some girls carrying big bags to dinners too..


----------



## cookie87

*panda usc* : hmms... do u hv modelling pics of urself in jumbo and medium ? OH.. also do u hv black caviar flaps? wad HW did u get for the black caviar? SHW or GHW?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, the Jumbo would be fine for a wedding, hehe. Eh..I do not have a single caviar flap..just lambskin and tweed...I don't have a standard black Chanel bag..the closest thing is my Westminster which is equivalent in size to a M/L flap

**attached are pics of me with my jumbo(purple with silver hardware)
 and me with my two of my M/L flaps(the M/Ls are the tweed/rabbit fur bag and the black one with pearls and multiple strands)..hope the pics help as a sizing reference

P.S:  a lot of girls like the silver hardware on black. Some says it looks "younger". I personally prefer gold hardware with black.  I think it gives off a more hmm...luxe, classic look.


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : thanks sweetie! for posting the photos for me to compare. wow. u look tall... hehe! how tall are u btw? hmmms.. do u tink the jumbo will look weird when wearing a dress? anyway.. i love the dress u worn on the 3rd photo.. the one with the pearl chanel .. so cute yet sexy with the lace!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Wanxia*, the Jumbo wouldn't look awkward with a dress at all! It's a matter of convenience, right? And you mentioned that other women carry large bags to weddings etc.  The Jumbo can be dressed up or down..but probably not the best bag for clubbing in(if you do that) since it'll kind of get in the way.  I find M/L to be a bit small too..I cant fit my LV make-up pouch in it!

I'm not tall, believe me. 5'3", 95 lbs. It's probably the camera angle? hahaha Thanks for the compliment on my dress..I got it from Taiwan two years ago, ^_^.

Have you decided which color combo you want? Gold or silver hardware?


----------



## chiconomics

Hie all....Im helping a friend to sell her friend's handbag, however I need some assurance that the bag is authentic....please advice ...
http://img97.imageshack.us/g/12755164101998109546248.jpg/


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : den i guess u have a rreally good figure to make u look tall and slim.. hehe! oh! i hear tat the gold on the flaps are paler gold(compare to the gold on LVs, the flaps's gold are 50% less yellowish gold than LVs).... is tat really true? if so.. i guess i would be getting the black caviar with GHW.. cos somehow.. i feel tat silver looks cheap IMO... do u feel any difference in the GHW of the flaps(paler) compare to those on the GST(darker/yellow-er) ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, Chanel has been releasing pale gold hardware recently, but that's not to say that some pieces will have the regular, medium to dark gold hardware.  I think it's best to go to the Chanel store and see for yourself the differences between the gold. I think the paler gold is being used because it's very in between silver and gold hardware...I personally think the medium/dark gold looks nicer..I don't think the medium/dark gold hardware is used exclusively on the GST..


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : hehe! i tink i prefer the pale gold cos not tat loud.. haha
OH! and ytd at the boutique trying on the jumbo.. the SA tied the chanel white ribbon on the inside of the flap's chain to make the chain at different length... do u do tat too? and... how many ways can u carrry a jumbo? double straps as per normal... or sling? or any other ways?


----------



## Tooomz

*PANda_USC*, lovin' your boots in the 1st mod shot! 

Hi girls, how are you all doing?


----------



## asmellycow

hi everyone!

*wanxia*, are you still deciding which bag to buy? haha how often will you carry your chanel bag if you buy it? because from your signature, you seem to have other bigger bags. so if you do need a big bag, maybe you can carry your LVs but when you feel like going minimalistic, you can carry your chanel in M/L if you decide to get it?

i personally do not like the classic flap in black. i prefer the reissue more so i can't advise you if you should get it but i tend to lend towards silver hardware.. some people think that gold gives a more luxurious look but i personally feel it looks tacky! 

ladies, wish me luck!! i hope to get the beige clair M/L flap when i go to germany in december! hopefully the prices have not increased by then and that they'll have the bag in stock.  it's my chanel true love!!


----------



## cookie87

*asmellycow* : cos i want all my bags to be used equally.. as in.. wherever i go i want to carry which one i can jus carry which one.. not like hving to leave some bags specially for some occassions... so i tink jumbo would be more practical too?


----------



## PANda_USC

*tooomz*, thank you!! How are you doing?

*asmellycow*, best of luck getting your beige M/L flap!!!!! That color and size is also on my shopping list!! Do post mod pics when you snatch that beauty!

*wanxia*, I actually do not alter the chain lengths of my Chanels...I'm sure people do it though..and that sounds cute, having a Chanel bow on it, ^_^.  I use the double strap..never single, but I could imagine single strap would be more comfy for a day out shopping and if your hands are full(so the purse is out of the way). I know that with E/W flaps, they can often be used as clutches if you tuck in the straps, but that's because it is small.  I suppose if you want to alter the chain length, then the possible ways to wear your flap are practically infinite! and P.S: Jumbos are so much more practical than M/L flaps..especially if you have a lot of stuff to carry.


----------



## cookie87

panda_usc : alright.. hv decided on jumbo black caviar w GHW.. hehe! hope it turns out nice! anyway.. have u heard of a clasp which can be used to "clip" the chain and shorten the chain? read thru tpf.. some says only sold in asian market.. hehe! 
anyway.. do u know if this girl is carrying a jumbo or medium ? and.. i guess it's a lambskin ya? hehe


----------



## asmellycow

looks like jumbo to me.


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, the angle of the shot makes it a bit difficult to tell..but it looks like a Jumbo in Metallic Grey Lambskin (automne 09 color) with SHW

oh yeah! Congrats on your decision! You wont regret it, ^_^!


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : really hope the gold turns out to be pale gold instead of yellow gold! hahaha!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, will you get to see the item in real life before purchasing it? Is there any way an SA can send you photos?


----------



## Aylilith

wanxia said:


> panda_usc : alright.. hv decided on jumbo black caviar w GHW.. hehe! hope it turns out nice! anyway.. have u heard of a clasp which can be used to "clip" the chain and shorten the chain? read thru tpf.. some says only sold in asian market.. hehe!
> anyway.. do u know if this girl is carrying a jumbo or medium ? and.. i guess it's a lambskin ya? hehe



It's a jumbo for sure, I remember reading Velda's blog entry when she got the bag!


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : my local boutique dun hv gold only silver...  but.. photos and real life is different ya... but i really do hope tat the gold will be pale gold..... 


*aylilith* : i also think is jumbo! hehe


----------



## julies*shoes

PANda_USC said:


> I would not recommend the GST because it is extremely heavy on the shoulders. I'm 5'3", 95 lbs, and I have a petite frame and rounded shoulders so the bag kept slipping off my shoulders. The strap was uncomfy. And think about it, this was when the bag was empty! If it was heavy empty, it would've been really painful for me to carry full of my stuff! It also did not look good on my body size..it was a bit overwhelming. I sold the GST immediately after purchasing it. I didn't wear it even once outside. The GST is spacious though...


 
I am new to posting in the Chanel forum (usually hang out in the Louboutin subforum).  But, I had to chime in and agree with you about the GST.  My very first Chanel bag was a GST and I find it very uncomfortable.  I am not a small girl.  I am 5'8" and a size 10ish (not gonna say exact weight) .  I find the GST too big and bulky.  It is so heavy!  It is always slipping off my shoulder and if I put anything more than a wallet inside, I feel like I am carrying 25lbs of purse.  I just bought the Medallion Tote since it seems to be nice and roomy but not overly heavy like the GST.  I also am on a wait list for the red Jumbo flap and hope I am able to get one.  I would recommend both of them over the GST.  But, that is just me....


----------



## julies*shoes

wanxia said:


> panda_usc : alright.. hv decided on jumbo black caviar w GHW.. hehe! hope it turns out nice! anyway.. have u heard of a clasp which can be used to "clip" the chain and shorten the chain? read thru tpf.. some says only sold in asian market.. hehe!
> anyway.. do u know if this girl is carrying a jumbo or medium ? and.. i guess it's a lambskin ya? hehe


 
I was talking to my SA today about adjusting the chain length on the Jumbo.  She said many girls have gone to the hardware store (Home Depot or Lowes) and gotten a ring (like a key ring) that can be clipped onto the inside of the chain under the flap to shorten it to any length.  You can then take it off to let it be longer.  When I get my Jumbo, I am going to give that a try.


----------



## PANda_USC

*julie's shoes*, yes!! The GST does have its issues...but maybe it's our rounded or small shoulders? ^_^. Ahh, I hope you get your red Jumbo!!!


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ Yes, that could be it.  But I also didn't like the way it tips over and things spill out.  You can only zip the middle and mine always ended-up in the floor of my pasenger seat.  Lipstick would be rolling all over the place.  That is why I went with the Medallion since I can zip the entire top.


----------



## asmellycow

*panda_usc*, i noticed you have the reissue, is it heavy?


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : ARGH! i'm really confused! haha! another friend of mine commented tat GHW looks auntie-ish !! GOSH!


----------



## PANda_USC

*asmellycow*, no no no, that is on my shopping list, hehehe. I made albums for my shopping list..and my siggy is my shopping list. I have tried on a reissue though and they are not heavy, not in the least bit!

*wanxia*, maybe your friend was referring to the darker gold.  Some people think the darker gold looks more mature..but hey..purer gold is darker naturally anyways, ^_^.  The light gold hardware is very pale, really in between gold and silver, so I don't think it's auntie-ish.  It's really up to you! If you get something you don't like, you can always return it and get the bag with the hardware you want...everyone has different sentiments towards gold hardware. If you think it looks nice, you shouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks, meow!


----------



## djrr

I just checked in the chanel shopping page regarding current prices, and it says the medallion tote is us $2125, does anyone know if it's still that price? Thanks!


----------



## julies*shoes

djrr said:


> I just checked in the chanel shopping page regarding current prices, and it says the medallion tote is us $2125, does anyone know if it's still that price? Thanks!




Yes, it is.  Just priced it at Saks today.


----------



## asmellycow

PANda_USC said:


> *asmellycow*, no no no, that is on my shopping list, hehehe. I made albums for my shopping list..and my siggy is my shopping list. I have tried on a reissue though and they are not heavy, not in the least bit!


 
thanks panda_usc! what size was the reissue you tried on? i'm thinking of getting the 227!  but i'll have to get it blind since they don't have it in my boutique!


----------



## PANda_USC

*asmellycow*227, meow!


----------



## cookie87

*panda_usc* : alright! let's wait and see wad gold i got.. hahaha!


----------



## djrr

Does anyone have both GHW & SHW black flaps in the same size? I'm more into GHW, but lately, I've been thinking about getting a SHW black flap, but couldn't decide on the size. I got a jumbo and m/l flap both in black cavier GHW, and I kinda want to get a SHW for a more casual look... but I can't decide which size, or should I even be getting it. I really like the m/l size because it looks so cute when worn single strap, I can't do that w/ jumbo, but on the other hand, jumbo is much more roomy. Any ideas???


----------



## Jaded81

Really? When you get the clip, could you post a pic? I'm really curious as to how it looks like.



julies*shoes said:


> I was talking to my SA today about adjusting the chain length on the Jumbo.  She said many girls have gone to the hardware store (Home Depot or Lowes) and gotten a ring (like a key ring) that can be clipped onto the inside of the chain under the flap to shorten it to any length.  You can then take it off to let it be longer.  When I get my Jumbo, I am going to give that a try.


----------



## Jaded81

You should post this in the Authenticate This thread =)



chiconomics said:


> Hie all....Im helping a friend to sell her friend's handbag, however I need some assurance that the bag is authentic....please advice ...
> http://img97.imageshack.us/g/12755164101998109546248.jpg/


----------



## Jaded81

You should be able to get the clip from the boutique here in Singapore when you purchase your jumbo. Also, that bag is a jumbo. Not sure what it is though.. could be the metallic grey lambskin



wanxia said:


> panda_usc : alright.. hv decided on jumbo black caviar w GHW.. hehe! hope it turns out nice! anyway.. have u heard of a clasp which can be used to "clip" the chain and shorten the chain? read thru tpf.. some says only sold in asian market.. hehe!
> anyway.. do u know if this girl is carrying a jumbo or medium ? and.. i guess it's a lambskin ya? hehe


----------



## Jaded81

*G*: Sorry I haven't posted pics of my Burberry trench.. been soooo lazy! heheh It is lovely must so much longer on me than the model!!!


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : not getting my jumbo from sg boutique... tats y wanna see if they sell.. but they dun sell anymore.. sigh..


----------



## Jaded81

Really? Did you just ask them?


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, welcome to the chit chat thread!! ::Fanfare welcoming *A* and serves you tea and crumpets::We should chat through here from now on, hehe..

What happened to the Tweedy? It was so pretty!! I am looking at these other two tweed jackets(they're attached).What do you think?...how do Chanel tweed jackets fit? I haven't been to a boutique to try one on....I think I may get one that is bigger(size 36) and get it altered to my size. Do you think a 34 would fit me? 30" chest, 13.5" shoulder across, 23.5" waist?

Ooo..you can alter your Burberry trench right? The *dark purple/plum* color is beautiful!


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81 *: someone mentioned tat recently she went to ask and they dun sell it anymore..


----------



## Jaded81

I know.. I loved it but it didn't fit well! Just shipped it back today! Lost on shipping both ways! Grrr Oh well, at least I saved overall.

A 34 should fit you, but even then different jackets have different fits. So it is best to try it on. Sophie said she has gotten larger sizes and had it altered to fit her, so it is an option for you!

Yes the trench should be able to be altered. Still thinking about it. Not sure I trust the Burberry here in Singapore =P But it is an option


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, oh no! Was there no way to get the Chanel tweedy altered? Well it's good you saved money since your siggy says your clutch is up for adoption.

AHHH, and a few more days until Cobalty is in your possession!! I bet seeing all of the reveals of the Cobalt blue is revving you up for yours!

P.S: how are you doing? ^_^. Getting ready for winter?


----------



## Jaded81

*G*: It was just as well it didn't fit... save money! Yes I am still trying to rehome my dark silver clutch to cover the cobalt blue! The white has gone! *sob* To be honest I am really really really nervous about my 10c blue... not sure if I can carry it off! I love the colour but it may not be me. I bought this hot pink scarf like a month ago because I saw it on Jessica Alba and I loved the pop of colour... but when I received it, I thought it was too bright for me! Makes me worry now!!! Not winter here darling.. it is hot all year round. I bought the coat because I really need one! =D For holidays abroad. When I was in Paris I froze my butt off! Sure sign a need something warmer =P


----------



## Jaded81

BTW I like the first jacket you attached better than the second


----------



## Jaded81

I'm surprised that you have only just started liking the black reissue with GHW! Have you not seen it before?!?!?!


----------



## Jaded81

God it is so scary! I was just contacted by ebay saying that a person who had contacted me about my clutch had "recently found to have been accessed by an unauthorized third party, who may have used the account in an attempt to defraud other members. We've taken action to restore this account to the original owner, but wanted to let you know to be suspicious of any communication you may have received from them." Ebay is so freaking scary but the only avenue to sell.. I tried Bonanzle but no movement!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, thanks for your opinion on the jacket! I like the first one better too...I think I could wear it up or down

As for the reissue..I never used to fancy it because of the distressed look..but it's starting to grow on me. I saw *tally's* and my jaw dropped..it was like love at first sight..like how I reacted to Westminty and Violety.  I think I need the reissue in my life! And you have the reissue combo I want!! ULTIMATE LUXE LOOK!! Do you use the bag often? Is it heavy, easily creased or scuffed?

Yeah..Bonanzle isn't a good avenue for selling your stuff..oy..I'm sorry to hear about your clutch! I hope someone picks it up soon so you don't have to charge Cobalt...eBay is scary as are people!...someone supposedly hacked into my customer's account and had it shipped to her billing addy and then she demanded the money back from the bank and kept the purse...O_O...talk about the bank getting deceived by her..and Paypal too...

Ahh..I know what you mean..sometimes you see something on someone else and it looks amazing, and you wanna try it on too..but just because it looks good on someone else doesn't mean it's really your style...it's more of like an appreciation of that item on someone else. I am not much of a pink fan(are you?) but uhm..I think you could definitely match the cobalt blue with a lot of neutrals(blacks, whites, ivories, greys, tans) so that shouldn't be a problem! Do you wear a lot of neutrals?


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, oh yeah, and I saw pics of cobalty and the caviar actually looks really nice..almost an *ethereal* glow to the whole bag


----------



## Tooomz

Hello everyone! I am frustrated by my SA's communications skills (or lack of them). I went to Chanel a couple of days ago and saw a small metallic pink camera case and a matte black reissue 226 with silver hardware. The camera case was too small & pink and the reissue was a tad small! But I am in love with those styles! Is it difficult finding camera cases and matte black reissue 227s in stores now?


----------



## Jaded81

*F*: Check this thread out http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/2-55-black-reissue-size-227-gold-hardware-523326.html Btw, have you sent the email to the SA yet?


----------



## Jaded81

Haha I think I know what you mean. I find myself starting to like bags and colours I never used to ever like! But for me it kinda starts growing on me.. rather than a love at first sight thing!

I don't use the bag like everyday as I try to rotate my bags, but often enough I guess. And to be honest, I don't baby it as much as I do with my caviar! Funnily enough. In fact, I think it is hardier!!


PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thanks for your opinion on the jacket! I like the first one better too...I think I could wear it up or down
> 
> As for the reissue..I never used to fancy it because of the distressed look..but it's starting to grow on me. I saw *tally's* and my jaw dropped..it was like love at first sight..like how I reacted to Westminty and Violety.  I think I need the reissue in my life! And you have the reissue combo I want!! ULTIMATE LUXE LOOK!! Do you use the bag often? Is it heavy, easily creased or scuffed?
> 
> I hate selling stuff online but it is a necessary evil. The consignment shops here really rip you off big time!!!!
> 
> I'm not into pink, but some how that hot pink got to me =P
> 
> Yes I wear alot of neutrals... but am trying to incorporate more colours into my wardrobe. I guess I am just worried that it might be a little too loud for me!!
> 
> Yeah..Bonanzle isn't a good avenue for selling your stuff..oy..I'm sorry to hear about your clutch! I hope someone picks it up soon so you don't have to charge Cobalt...eBay is scary as are people!...someone supposedly hacked into my customer's account and had it shipped to her billing addy and then she demanded the money back from the bank and kept the purse...O_O...talk about the bank getting deceived by her..and Paypal too...
> 
> Ahh..I know what you mean..sometimes you see something on someone else and it looks amazing, and you wanna try it on too..but just because it looks good on someone else doesn't mean it's really your style...it's more of like an appreciation of that item on someone else. I am not much of a pink fan(are you?) but uhm..I think you could definitely match the cobalt blue with a lot of neutrals(blacks, whites, ivories, greys, tans) so that shouldn't be a problem! Do you wear a lot of neutrals?


----------



## Jaded81

I do love the colour! Just worried it is too _much_ for me!




PANda_USC said:


> *A*, oh yeah, and I saw pics of cobalty and the caviar actually looks really nice..almost an *ethereal* glow to the whole bag


----------



## cookie87

hey girls.. wondering if any of u use any leather protection thing on ur caviar bags? 

oh.. and how do u store ur flaps ? lay flat or stand up? stuffed or empty when stored?


----------



## Jaded81

Nope don't use anything on my caviar! I store it stuffed and on its back. I used to store it upright, but then my ex-White Jumbo started to sag a little at the sides. Since then I have started storing it up right.


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : wad did u stuffed ur flaps with?


----------



## Jaded81

That said, I might rotate it though.. on it's back then upright.. then on its back.... not sure. Some say that storing it on its back may cause the quilting on the back to deflate, but that is probably more relevant to lambskin flaps


----------



## Jaded81

When you purchase your Chanel flap from the store it should come with stuffing... or from whomever you bought it from. If it doesn't, you use the same kinda of paper stores  use to wrap clothing bought from the store.


----------



## Jaded81

Where are you getting your flap from and when are you getting it?


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : getting mine from haute.. hehe! should be arriving soon! oh.. so should we "hang" our bags so tat the back wont flat and the bag wont sag ? HAHAHA


----------



## Jaded81

the tpfer?

That thought did occur to me but I don't think I would feel comfortable hanging my bags all over the apartment heeheh


----------



## Tooomz

Jaded81 said:


> *F*: Check this thread out http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/2-55-black-reissue-size-227-gold-hardware-523326.html Btw, have you sent the email to the SA yet?



Thanks A!  Yes, I've gone ahead and sent the email but it's night in the US. I'll have to wait 5-6 hours for a response.


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : yeap... she's 1 of the tpfer .. hahaha! oh no... den how? u "rotate" ur bags everytime ? oh..den do u bring ur chanel out to kopitiams/foodcourts? u know..where the whole place smells of food.... lol


----------



## Tooomz

wanxia said:


> hey girls.. wondering if any of u use any leather protection thing on ur caviar bags?
> 
> oh.. and how do u store ur flaps ? lay flat or stand up? stuffed or empty when stored?



No *wanxia*, I never use any leather protection on my bags. I prefer to keep them natural. 

I have my Chanel bags stored standing up, stuffed with paper. My Balenciagas are stored lying down.


----------



## Jaded81

I try not to use one bag more than the other. Well I have brought it out to foodcourts or Eating Houses... but not that often =D


----------



## Jaded81

*F*: Goodluck! Hope you get you maxi blue!



Tooomz said:


> Thanks A!  Yes, I've gone ahead and sent the email but it's night in the US. I'll have to wait 5-6 hours for a response.


----------



## cookie87

*toomz* : if store the flaps standing up ... do u experience the bottom 4 corners "wrinkled" like i heard some ppl saying the GST will hv that..


*jaded81* : not scared that the bag will have food smell? hehehe


----------



## Jaded81

Hahah no lah! It is not THAT bad... and so far no problems heheh ANyways I hardly bring any of my bags to the foodcourt =P


----------



## Tooomz

I'm really confused about the color because people are saying it's lighter/darker than the photos! I wish someone would let me know!


----------



## Tooomz

*wanxia*, nope, never had anything wrong with the corners! 

*Jaded81*, the black reissue 227 w/ gh in the thread is gorgeous but how much does it retail for? Not sure I can afford it!


----------



## Jaded81

I know the feeling!!! Hahah I guess I will find out on Saturday!!!



Tooomz said:


> I'm really confused about the color because people are saying it's lighter/darker than the photos! I wish someone would let me know!


----------



## Jaded81

*F*: Here are the worldwide prices! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...prices-no-chatting-428832-7.html#post11656773



Tooomz said:


> *wanxia*, nope, never had anything wrong with the corners!
> 
> *Jaded81*, the black reissue 227 w/ gh in the thread is gorgeous but how much does it retail for? Not sure I can afford it!


----------



## asmellycow

Tooomz said:


> *wanxia*, nope, never had anything wrong with the corners!
> 
> *Jaded81*, the black reissue 227 w/ gh in the thread is gorgeous but how much does it retail for? Not sure I can afford it!



it's USD3095 if i'm not wrong. or around there. 

i love the reissue!!


----------



## Tooomz

Thanks *Jaded & asmellycow*! Appreciate the help! 

I never liked the reissue but have been loving it for the past few days. So is the camera case an old style? Did they stop making it in 2008?


----------



## Jaded81

Well when I went into the Chanel boutique and saw the tag, it stated 08.. But I think they still make it this year.



Tooomz said:


> Thanks *Jaded & asmellycow*! Appreciate the help!
> 
> I never liked the reissue but have been loving it for the past few days. So is the camera case an old style? Did they stop making it in 2008?


----------



## Jaded81

Btw... the reissue was also something that grew on me! Love it!! I also wanted to get the camera case at a point but heard from many members that it is a little slouchy and can have a squashed look. Kinda put me off =P


----------



## Tooomz

^^ Oh that might bother me, but I wouldn't want such a boxy bag under my arm either! The reissue and camera case only come in lambskin, right?


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey Girls! I am just waiting for my distressed Black 227 reissue with silver....and I am glad to hear the distressed lamb is sturdy! 
Have a great day ( or evening, wherever you are! )


----------



## Jaded81

Not sure... Good question.. didn't stop to ask if mine was lamb or calf?!?!



Tooomz said:


> ^^ Oh that might bother me, but I wouldn't want such a boxy bag under my arm either! The reissue and camera case only come in lambskin, right?


----------



## Jaded81

YAY!! It is a gorgeous bag! Please post modelling pics when you receive it! (It is night here BTW )



pilatesworks said:


> Hey Girls! I am just waiting for my distressed Black 227 reissue with silver....and I am glad to hear the distressed lamb is sturdy!
> Have a great day ( or evening, wherever you are! )


----------



## Jaded81

Wow! That early? 4 Teenagers? Goodluck to that! heheheheh


----------



## pilatesworks

yes, I will definitely post pics!
It is 7 am here , got to get my 4 teenagers up for school....


----------



## Jaded81

Ok not sure how I posted after you and my post is appearing first?!?!?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^You are clearly clairvoyant, LOL ! 
Tell me what lottery numbers I should pick!


----------



## Jaded81

Hehe If I were, I would have won the lottery already!!! Imagine all the Chanel bags and shoes I could buy?!?!?!


----------



## Tooomz

pilatesworks said:


> Hey Girls! I am just waiting for my distressed Black 227 reissue with silver....and I am glad to hear the distressed lamb is sturdy!
> Have a great day ( or evening, wherever you are! )



Congrats Leslie! I can't wait to see it! The 227 is my new love :d please let us know how sturdy it is and if it's delicate like Bal leather! 

It is nearly 6pm on my side of the world. One ofthe SAs told me blue caviar maxi will be at BG next week.


----------



## Jaded81

*F*: Trust me.. it is very sturdy!!! Not delicate at all!!!! YOU HAVE TO GET IT! Heheheh 

Ohhhh congrats, so you finally managed to get hold of the maxi blue? YAY!


----------



## PANda_USC

*good morning my fellow Chanel-ians!*


----------



## Jaded81

Morning G! It is 2.19am here.. just woke up for my midnight snack! Going to bed soon =P


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*!! You wake up from midnight munchies!?? That is so cute!!! Sleep well dear!


----------



## Jaded81

Yes! Every night like clockwork! Usually around 4am so I am early today =P hehe Thanks


----------



## Jaded81

Good morning! Or evening wherever you are!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, thanks for keeping this thread alive!

Let's choose a topic for every day..and of course discuss whatever everyone else wants to discuss.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi everybody! I just got my gorgy Black (with gunmetal HW ) distressed Lamb 227 reissue! 
WOWEEEEE! What a beauty! 
I was thinking about a 226, but I am glad I got the bigger size.....
I hope I am not too scared to wear this bag......so please tell me it is not delicate like the regular Lambskin! 
Ohhhh, so pretty, she is sitting right next to me on the couch keeping me company! 
How should I store this bag? Just stuffed with the tissue paper, sitting up in the dustbag? What about the chain strap? 
Sorry guys, for being so obsessive, LOL ! I know all about BBags, but nothing about Chanel! 
Hope everyone is having a good night/day!


----------



## Jaded81

Sounds great! But...... thinking of taking a little break when I receive my blue to think it over! heheh



PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thanks for keeping this thread alive!
> 
> Let's choose a topic for every day..and of course discuss whatever everyone else wants to discuss.


----------



## Jaded81

I refused to say anything until we get a modelling pic!!!!



pilatesworks said:


> Hi everybody! I just got my gorgy Black (with gunmetal HW ) distressed Lamb 227 reissue!
> WOWEEEEE! What a beauty!
> I was thinking about a 226, but I am glad I got the bigger size.....
> I hope I am not too scared to wear this bag......so please tell me it is not delicate like the regular Lambskin!
> Ohhhh, so pretty, she is sitting right next to me on the couch keeping me company!
> How should I store this bag? Just stuffed with the tissue paper, sitting up in the dustbag? What about the chain strap?
> Sorry guys, for being so obsessive, LOL ! I know all about BBags, but nothing about Chanel!
> Hope everyone is having a good night/day!


----------



## Jaded81

Is it working? heheh


----------



## Jaded81

again! look at our posts!


----------



## pilatesworks

Oh, you are such a meanie!


----------



## Jaded81

Well??? pics pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Jaded81




----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, taking a break after cobalty? You mean from tPF??!?


----------



## Jaded81

*G*: Yes from TPF.. need some time to think as to whether I want to keep her or not!!! Plus this time round after being active on TPF for the last month, I have bought 2 bags.. and counting!! TPF is a bad bad influence!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Awww, my DD took my Camera on a trip until this week-end.....so it's not my fault.....!
I promise I will post pics ASAP ! 








Jaded81 said:


> Well??? pics pics pics pics!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, ahh yes..seeing all of the bags and having people enable is not always a good thing..I absolutely agree! Take all the time you need to reflect on Cobalty and I hope you come back soon..I'll miss you..ahh..and if you want, you can always e-mail me!!! I wanna find tPFers I can discuss LIFE with..

The anomalous thing is that I've actually cut down on the number of bags I've wanted within the past month because I thought..hmm..buying Chanels within a 3 month span was a bit nuts..I didn't even really enjoy half of them...I went from my goal of *9* flaps by December 2010 to *5*(I think I've always been a bit greedy and indulgent though, without tPF's help, haha)


So our Yorkies and S.O's are coming with us to Paris right? ^_^


----------



## Jaded81

Will let it slide this time!!!

Ok down to business.. the reissue is definately NOT as delicate as the lambskin on the flaps, so don't worry about it! 

You should stuff your bag and lay her on her back to avoid sagginess (note that Chanel advises people to store it upright... but many here store their bags on their backs so it is really up to you!). 

How should I store this bag? Just stuffed with the tissue paper, sitting up in the dustbag? What about the chain strap? 
Sorry guys, for being so obsessive, LOL ! I know all about BBags, but nothing about Chanel! 
Hope everyone is having a good night/day![/QUOTE]


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Thanks sweetie !!!
I promise plenty of mod pics this week-end!


----------



## Jaded81

No worries! Also, about the chains, don't forget to wrap the chains to prevent the chains from marking the leather!! Here is a useful thread for you!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## Jaded81

Leslie, feel free to ask either here or through PM if you have any other questions.. or ask on the forum! That is what we are here for!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL you're actually worse than me! Hehehe but at least you cut down your list! Awhhhh yes do keep in touch. You have my gmail addy right? I usually check that and not the hotmail. Hotmail is for msn which I use occasionally!



PANda_USC said:


> *A*, ahh yes..seeing all of the bags and having people enable is not always a good thing..I absolutely agree! Take all the time you need to reflect on Cobalty and I hope you come back soon..I'll miss you..ahh..and if you want, you can always e-mail me!!! I wanna find tPFers I can discuss LIFE with..
> 
> The anomalous thing is that I've actually cut down on the number of bags I've wanted within the past month because I thought..hmm..buying Chanels within a 3 month span was a bit nuts..I didn't even really enjoy half of them...I went from my goal of *9* flaps by December 2010 to *5*(I think I've always been a bit greedy and indulgent though, without tPF's help, haha)
> 
> 
> So our Yorkies and S.O's are coming with us to Paris right? ^_^


----------



## Jaded81

*G*: Yes they are coming! We need the SOs to carry all our stuff and our yorkies to cuddle when it gets cold!! hehehehe


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, can I ask you about random stuff? I dunno..I've been feeling "meh" or "glum-bleberries" lately..


----------



## Jaded81

*G*: Of course!  What's the matter?


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, do you ever..get...sad for little to no reason? I haven't been excited about my purchases or hunting for them..and well..I just..am tired all the time


----------



## Jaded81

Yes I do =) I guess it is normal to have the blues every now and again... as long as it doesn't interfere with your life or your ability to function on a daily basis


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, well I actually have been diagnosed...bipolar!...I don't know..I miss my dbf and I don't have many friends up here..most of them are still in LA..and the house is empty..except for the two dogs...just me in a big house alone...it's such a dramatic change from college..

I really don't know how to go about making new friends....I'm not in school anymore and the people at my work are wayyy older than I am...40+..


----------



## Jaded81

brb phone


----------



## Jaded81

That is tough. Are you on meds? You don't live with your family? I know... it is alot harder to make friends after school! But you know, I have many friends from my ex-work place and they are all 40 ish too. But it is a little hard to connect because of the age difference!



PANda_USC said:


> *A*, well I actually have been diagnosed...bipolar!...I don't know..I miss my dbf and I don't have many friends up here..most of them are still in LA..and the house is empty..except for the two dogs...just me in a big house alone...it's such a dramatic change from college..
> 
> I really don't know how to go about making new friends....I'm not in school anymore and the people at my work are wayyy older than I am...40+..


----------



## Jaded81

You can always email me if you feel the need to talk =) I don't have bipolar, but I was diagnosed with clinical depression since 2004-5. So I know how you must feel sometimes.  And for me it is not so much about making friends.. as just retreating from everyone.. staying at home and not going out because it just takes too much effort to look normal and to try act as if everything is ok..


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, yeah..I am the same..one of the faces of bipolar is the depression..it's extremely intense and in flux with me..:: sigh:: High low..feeling really horrible about myself one day..then having a giant ego the next... I was on meds(lithium) but my best guy friend at the time and my ex bf said that I started acting even worse on the drugs...way more moody..

I live in the house I grew up in! But my Dad is away in Shanghai building a hotel..he's never around anyways, and my mom is taking care of family in Taiwan..my two sisters moved to Taiwan, my oldest brother lives in our other house across the city and my little brother is away for college...I didn't really keep in touch with any of my high school friends..I was very studious and introverted and depressed then so...

I was very social in college and now..I feel I'm reverting back to my former self..very homebody-ish and tired and..just want to sleep all day..and then I do the depressed extra eating and then I feel worse because then the tummy starts pouching out...

yeah..it's hard to connect with older co-workers..I wanna go clubbing and to lounges and I really think when I'm older I'll grow out of it..

Meow..*A*, I'm glad I encountered you! There's a lot of people on tPF but few that I can really relate to...and joke around with, hehe.


----------



## Tooomz

Good morning everyone! How are you all doing?


----------



## PANda_USC

::waves to *Toomz*:: Hi dear!!


----------



## Jaded81

*G*: I have a cousin who is bipolar and was on lithium and zoloft for 7 years. She recently got off it. I think if your mood is really affected you should explore other meds. It took me 5 years and tonnes of experimentation to finally settle on my current meds. Be patient! 

I am guessing that you perhaps feel that way at the moment because you are on your own and do not have a support system. Dogs are great (mine keeps me company all day long) but you really do need a person there. Maybe what you can do is to join some clubs etc so you will meet people with similar interests and make friends? If not, if it is too difficult, is moving back to LA an option for you?

Awhhh me too! You're such a sweetie!

To be honest I started being active again on TPF this last month because I too was feeling bleck and needed a distraction!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Hi *F*! Good afternoon!!


----------



## Tooomz

Hello *PANda_USC* & *A*! 

*PANda_USC*, I'm sorry you're feeling blue! I've been going through a rollarcoaster of emotions lately but have decided I need to deal with reality.


----------



## Bri 333

Hi everybody! I'd like to join this thread as to chat with fellow Chanel lovers. How is everyone's week going so far?


----------



## Tooomz

Welcome *Bri 333*!

Girls, I am torn between getting a *Patent Red Jumbo* and *black matte Reissue 2.55 in 227 s*ize. I can try to get the Patent Red sometime in the next two weeks or I can wait until February when I will go to the UK to get the Reissue. Will I save more if I wait to get the Reissue in the UK? With VAT refund, etc.?

I know I will not use the Patent Red as much as the Reissue but I love the color! I already have 09C Jumbo, so would that be too redundant?


----------



## Tooomz

^^ I know I'm really indecisive!


----------



## Jaded81

Bri 333 said:


> Hi everybody! I'd like to join this thread as to chat with fellow Chanel lovers. How is everyone's week going so far?



The more the merrier! What time is it where you are? It is 3.40pm over here!


----------



## Jaded81

Tooomz said:


> Welcome *Bri 333*!
> 
> Girls, I am torn between getting a *Patent Red Jumbo* and *black matte Reissue 2.55 in 227 s*ize. I can try to get the Patent Red sometime in the next two weeks or I can wait until February when I will go to the UK to get the Reissue. Will I save more if I wait to get the Reissue in the UK? With VAT refund, etc.?
> 
> I know I will not use the Patent Red as much as the Reissue but I love the color! I already have 09C Jumbo, so would that be too redundant?



Haha join the indecisive club! My SO says it is very endearing, but I think he is just being nice 

Well where are you located? If outside Europe then yes it would prob be cheaper. But do check the prices worldwide first. I am on my iPhone so it is hard to look up now.

To be honest, I think you should get the reissue. As you said, you already have a red flap and you prob won't use the patent much. No point buying such an expensive bag, only to keep her in the closet!


----------



## PANda_USC

:: shakes *bri333's* hand:: Welcome fellow Chanel-ian!! My week has been okay..been feeling a little down and out and even retail therapy cant help me. How is your week going?

*A*, aww thank you..I'm glad I'm not alone..I've been considering moving to L.A. but still need to wait a year..my mom asked me to stay here in this house so I could watch over it..or else no one would be living in it! Aww..you're so lucky your Yorkie boo boo stays with you all day..hehe..My bear bear is quite lethargic...are you at work dear?

*Toomz*, by the way, my name's Gina but people call me PANda...hehe. What's your name, just first is fine.  And I would say hold out for the reissue!!! It's beautifullll and classic. I am not a fan of patent...kind of looks plastic-y? And you already said you would love the reissue more. You already have a red Jumbo..try something different, like a reissue!!! And you can save a lot with VAT..I saved like...20% off a purchase in Paris...I like your taste! the 09C is on my shopping list and the reissue!! What color hardware for the reissue?


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, P.S: love your new avatar!!! ^_^


----------



## Jaded81

Hang in there! There are lots of ppl out there who have the same problem... You just have to root them out! Hehe Also, Just a year then you will be back in LA!

Btw, didn't realise you were getting the 09 red? Yay we will be bag twins! Though mine is with silver hardware!



PANda_USC said:


> :: shakes *bri333's* hand:: Welcome fellow Chanel-ian!! My week has been okay..been feeling a little down and out and even retail therapy cant help me. How is your week going?
> 
> *A*, aww thank you..I'm glad I'm not alone..I've been considering moving to L.A. but still need to wait a year..my mom asked me to stay here in this house so I could watch over it..or else no one would be living in it! Aww..you're so lucky your Yorkie boo boo stays with you all day..hehe..My bear bear is quite lethargic...are you at work dear?
> 
> *Toomz*, by the way, my name's Gina but people call me PANda...hehe. What's your name, just first is fine.  And I would say hold out for the reissue!!! It's beautifullll and classic. I am not a fan of patent...kind of looks plastic-y? And you already said you would love the reissue more. You already have a red Jumbo..try something different, like a reissue!!! And you can save a lot with VAT..I saved like...20% off a purchase in Paris...I like your taste! the 09C is on my shopping list and the reissue!! What color hardware for the reissue?


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, will need to wait until I can chase it down! Will need to buy pre-loved and such...gah..my head is all scrambled..I have 8 pairs of Loubies(all of which are over $1K each..darn my tastes!), 4 Herve Leger dresses and 5 Chanel purses to chase this coming year....maybe I;ll need some lecturing from you since I have little self-control!


----------



## cookie87

hey girls,

anyone of u use any applygarde rain&stain repellent spray and applegarde conditioner on ur caviar flaps?


----------



## Tooomz

*A*, I'm in Kuwait. We don't have any in stock here so I'd have to order it from abroad. Wondering if it's just cheaper to wait and get a VAT refund to save some money.

*G*, nice to meet you, I sent you a PM  I want the reissue with GH. My friend keeps telling me it looks like plastic but there's something about BRIGHT red that calls to me. That's a lot of money to save on the bag! I think you've talked me into waiting. The trick is, what if I wait and then don't find one?


----------



## Tooomz

*A*, 2 days to go!!! I can't wait to see your *bluuuuue*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*F*,if worst comes to worst. There are a ton of them in the U.S. You can ask an SA to track one down for you and you wont need to pay tax since your in Kuwait. ^_^. Ahh the reissue is so beautiful. Matte black or metallic black with GHW? Hehe..if you get yours and I get mine, we'll be twins!!! wt wt!

P.S: I have a friend with the same name!!

Oh yes, how are you doing today? Meow!


----------



## Tooomz

*G*, matte black for sure. I'm not into metallic black. Random but do you know if there are interior shots of the 227? Is it a double flap? 

I'm good, how about you? I'm at work, typing away


----------



## PANda_USC

*F*, I have nooo cluee...maybe you could ask someone who did a recent reveal of the reissue in 227? I've seen a few of them just this past week!

Okie, I am off to bed dear!! I will talk to you later, ^_^. Have a great day at work!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the compliment on my avatar!  OMG hand over your credit card now!!!! 




PANda_USC said:


> *A*, will need to wait until I can chase it down! Will need to buy pre-loved and such...gah..my head is all scrambled..I have 8 pairs of Loubies(all of which are over $1K each..darn my tastes!), 4 Herve Leger dresses and 5 Chanel purses to chase this coming year....maybe I;ll need some lecturing from you since I have little self-control!


----------



## Jaded81

You really need not put anything on your caviar. If there is any mark you can always use a baby wipe (unscented etc) to wipe it down. I am planning to get Meltonian (not available in SG) for cleaning my caviar. In the meantime, either a wet wipe or damp cloth!



wanxia said:


> hey girls,
> 
> anyone of u use any applygarde rain&stain repellent spray and applegarde conditioner on ur caviar flaps?


----------



## cookie87

jaded81 : meltonian is available in sg!! here -> http://www.lovingyourbags.com/
 but i tot it is best to 'protect' our bag ? haha!

i jus bought the applegarde rain and stain repellent and applegarde conditioner..

although the meltonian some ppl rave.. but most ppl still recommend the applegarde one.. also cos the meltonian got strong smell..


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhh thanks! Didn't know that!!! But it is soo expensive on that website! But it is good to know!!

Well the Caviar is pretty much waterproof, scratch proof etc hehehe so you really need not worry dear!


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81 *: cos i scare if i bring it out at a meal.. my food or gravy drip on it!! haha! i'm a kiasu singaporean!! LMAO! and the conditioner is to prevent the bag's leather from "drying" ...


----------



## Jaded81

Hahahah Then put your bag on a chair or behind you.. heheh that is what I do!! In case I spill stuff on it!


----------



## Jaded81

Me tooooooooooooooooooooo



Tooomz said:


> *A*, 2 days to go!!! I can't wait to see your *bluuuuue*!


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : if i put on chair... den someone walk over with their food.. den spill on my bg how!!!!! LOL!! normally i will use those foldable bag hook (like the photo below) ..


----------



## Jaded81

The Jumbo is pretty heavy! Is this foldable hook strong enough to withstand the weight?

If yes.... WHERE CAN I GET THIS?!?!?! I need it!!!


----------



## Jaded81

What stops the hook from sliding off the side of the table?


----------



## cookie87

can!! my Lv bag all stuff with lots of stuffs super heavy lei.... also can hold.. hehe! got alot designs.. i buy those with full of crystals!! u can get it from smh BP.. http://www.singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/581296/3104868.html?1257415426 
the bottom of the "head" got some rubber base so the hook wont slide off.. hehe!!

if u not familiar with smh.. i can help u get it too!!


----------



## Jaded81

Wow you are soooo resourceful!!!

What is smh BP? I thought you are supposed to order from that Oinkymom? I am confused at the format and what is for sale...


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : smh is tat forum's name.. bp = bulk purchase .. hehe! tat bp there alot of ppl selling lots of stuffs.. this is jus 1 of the BP thread over there.. anyway.. if u buying ready stocks.. and u stay near hougang.. u can go her hse to collect.. hehe!


----------



## Jaded81

ohhhh I seee! I am interested in getting a black one. Less conspicuous.. Will have a look at the thread. Thanks dear!!


----------



## Jaded81

Who do you usually buy the bag hooks from? Oinkymom? I did a quick search on ebay and there are some selling pretty nice ones out there...


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : haha! i love bling bling crystals.. tats y i got the full of crystal but flat kind.. u see got some 3D one.. i wonder who will get those.. take up space in ur bag! hahaha 
normally i get from oinky... the price is quite cheap and she got lots of design too.. and she got some as ready stocks.. so i no need to wait.. hehe!


----------



## Jaded81

We must meet up and you show me yours!!!! =D


----------



## cookie87

sure!! haha! show u photo 1st..

i got this .. middle pink.. and also got the all clear crystal one..

if u love crystals bling bling.. can get the crystals one.. in real life the crystals is those really bling one.. not those plastic crystal..


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhhhhh pretty.. but too girly for me =P heheheh


----------



## Jaded81

I'm not a girley girl heheh but not a tomboy either... neither here nor there!


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : den means u half girl half boy ah? HAHAHA!  so u seen any design u like ?


----------



## Jaded81

=P 

Well can't really see properly! If possible I want just a plain one.. no design etc =P


----------



## ponnee

hi girls, may i have any advice? what do you think chanel jumbo in grey color? is it nice? and the color is neutral? 
is it always available in every season?


----------



## Jaded81

Grey isn't out every season and grey is definately a neutral colour! As to whether it is nice... I am totally in love with the metallic grey jumbo!!!!




ponnee said:


> hi girls, may i have any advice? what do you think chanel jumbo in grey color? is it nice? and the color is neutral?
> is it always available in every season?


----------



## asmellycow

my reissue was shipped out early today. i hope i receive it soon! YIPPE!!!!!!  it's my first chanel but i'm sure not my last!!


----------



## angelsky

wanxia, i love the bp in smh   i had one for my bags too, but i never dare to take it out to use when i eat out.

ponnee, i think its a really nice color, but not too sure if the metallic is going to be like the metallic reissues with rubbing issues.  where i am from, its humid and rain comes and go, so lambskin is out because of rain marks, is this lamb or caviar?


----------



## Jaded81

WOOHOO!!! COngrats!!! Welcome to the reissue club!!!



asmellycow said:


> my reissue was shipped out early today. i hope i receive it soon! YIPPE!!!!!!  it's my first chanel but i'm sure not my last!!


----------



## Jaded81

The metallic grey I was talking about is lambskin... It is not like the metallic on the reissues, *V*! It is more like pearlized! So more durable than the regular lambskin! It is a really gorgeous colour!!




angelsky said:


> wanxia, i love the bp in smh   i had one for my bags too, but i never dare to take it out to use when i eat out.
> 
> ponnee, i think its a really nice color, but not too sure if the metallic is going to be like the metallic reissues with rubbing issues.  where i am from, its humid and rain comes and go, so lambskin is out because of rain marks, is this lamb or caviar?


----------



## purse-nality

umm, excuse me  ...question question for u.s residents...

do you guys have to pay state tax when receiving an item shipped from another country? 

TIA!


----------



## cookie87

*angelsky* : y u dun dare to take it out ? scare the crystals drop? hehehe


----------



## PANda_USC

*purse-nality*, I don't think so but you may have to pay customs/duties and a lot of shipping, hehe.


----------



## PANda_USC

*asmellycow*, congrats!!!!

*A*, I'm actually in between too..I don't really like very girly things..cant stand pink unless it's like a mauve..and I love playing sports and watching sports and video games and perverse humor, hahaha. wot!

*I hope everyone is having a good day!*


----------



## Bri 333

Hey there! I would get the matte reissue for sure. It will go with everything and you'll get a lot of use from it. Plus it sounds like this bag would be a better deal. Plus you already have the 09C jumbo. Personally, I prefer that red to the 10C red anyway. HTH. Let us know what you decide on. 




Tooomz said:


> Welcome *Bri 333*!
> 
> Girls, I am torn between getting a *Patent Red Jumbo* and *black matte Reissue 2.55 in 227 s*ize. I can try to get the Patent Red sometime in the next two weeks or I can wait until February when I will go to the UK to get the Reissue. Will I save more if I wait to get the Reissue in the UK? With VAT refund, etc.?
> 
> I know I will not use the Patent Red as much as the Reissue but I love the color! I already have 09C Jumbo, so would that be too redundant?


----------



## Bri 333

When you made this post it was 11:40pm my time. Was getting ready to go to bed soon 




Jaded81 said:


> The more the merrier! What time is it where you are? It is 3.40pm over here!


----------



## Bri 333

Hey there! We meet again! I know we are both on the general discussion threads too. It is nice to have a fellow Chanel-ian over there. Are you feeling better or still down? 




PANda_USC said:


> :: shakes *bri333's* hand:: Welcome fellow Chanel-ian!! My week has been okay..been feeling a little down and out and even retail therapy cant help me. How is your week going?
> 
> *A*, aww thank you..I'm glad I'm not alone..I've been considering moving to L.A. but still need to wait a year..my mom asked me to stay here in this house so I could watch over it..or else no one would be living in it! Aww..you're so lucky your Yorkie boo boo stays with you all day..hehe..My bear bear is quite lethargic...are you at work dear?
> 
> *Toomz*, by the way, my name's Gina but people call me PANda...hehe. What's your name, just first is fine. And I would say hold out for the reissue!!! It's beautifullll and classic. I am not a fan of patent...kind of looks plastic-y? And you already said you would love the reissue more. You already have a red Jumbo..try something different, like a reissue!!! And you can save a lot with VAT..I saved like...20% off a purchase in Paris...I like your taste! the 09C is on my shopping list and the reissue!! What color hardware for the reissue?


----------



## Bri 333

Not that I know of, but you may have to pay customs depending on the country it is coming from and what method of shipping they use. HTH, BTW, how are you doing and what are you getting 




purse-nality said:


> umm, excuse me  ...question question for u.s residents...
> 
> do you guys have to pay state tax when receiving an item shipped from another country?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Bri 333

Happy Thursday everyone! The weekend is almost here!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri 333*, thanks for the optimism!! AHHH, I am excited for the weekend, meow!
Oh..I am still feeling down..thank you for asking though. Maybe the graffiti class I'm taking tonight will get my mind off of things..I think it's one of those, "too much time to think and over-analyze" moments...

How are you doing? Hehe..care to chat about your Chanel wants? : P


----------



## nycgirl330

Can anyone tell me what size reissue this is?  225 or 226?


----------



## PANda_USC

*nyc*, maybe you could try the ID this Chanel thread? I am not sure..hard to tell in the photo, but maybe an expert who owns one could help!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey y'all!
 to you Panda....you are such a sweet gorgeous girl, keep your chin up. I have been thinking that it must be quite a difficult transition from school to work, esp if you are not around people your own age.
 It is great you are going out to a class, you are doing exactly the right thing. 
You obviously have many people that care about you and love you, tho they may be far away now. I am thinking about you, and sending lots of good positive energy! 

I have a Chanel question.....I do not know if this is the right place, or if we are allowed to ask about the price of bags?
I have the chance to have a gorgeous Black Cerf Tote, for 1899.00. I know it is authentic ( tho I would confirm again on the Forum ) .
There is the teeniest bit of wear on the corners, very minimal.
Is that a reasonable price? Or should I wait and buy a new one? It seems they are kinda HTF.....Thanks for any info!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilatesworks*, thank you for your kind words and all of the positive energy you've sent my way, ^_^!

You can discuss the price of bags on this site if you don't know what it is...it's not like you're advertising or selling., meow!  Hm..I don't know what the retail price is for a cerf tote, but maybe you could ask people that have them? I think a recent tPFer purchased a white one for her birthday... I heard the price increase really is happening..it has already happened in Asia so you might wanna track it down ASAP.  With any bags that have a bit of wear on them, maybe you could talk the seller down...I think she/he could knock off a few hundred since it's slightly flawed. I saw one on Malleries (a white one) New with tags and mint and going for $1800.  

If the retail for the cerf is around $2000, I'd go for a brand new one even if it's a little more expensive...at least it will be in pristine condition if you buy it yourself! Maybe you can find the cerf at one of those consignment stores in mint condition!

Best of Luck!!! And I see you're building your noir collection of bags, ^_^!


----------



## Jaded81

Another thing we have in common!!! Wow graffiti classes huh? Sounds awesome!!



PANda_USC said:


> *asmellycow*, congrats!!!!
> 
> *A*, I'm actually in between too..I don't really like very girly things..cant stand pink unless it's like a mauve..and I love playing sports and watching sports and video games and perverse humor, hahaha. wot!
> 
> *I hope everyone is having a good day!*


----------



## Jaded81

Looks like a 225 =)



nycgirl330 said:


> Can anyone tell me what size reissue this is?  225 or 226?


----------



## Jaded81

Tis Friday here!!!



Bri 333 said:


> Happy Thursday everyone! The weekend is almost here!!!


----------



## Jaded81

I agree with Panda! Good luck!! 



pilatesworks said:


> Hey y'all!
> to you Panda....you are such a sweet gorgeous girl, keep your chin up. I have been thinking that it must be quite a difficult transition from school to work, esp if you are not around people your own age.
> It is great you are going out to a class, you are doing exactly the right thing.
> You obviously have many people that care about you and love you, tho they may be far away now. I am thinking about you, and sending lots of good positive energy!
> 
> I have a Chanel question.....I do not know if this is the right place, or if we are allowed to ask about the price of bags?
> I have the chance to have a gorgeous Black Cerf Tote, for 1899.00. I know it is authentic ( tho I would confirm again on the Forum ) .
> There is the teeniest bit of wear on the corners, very minimal.
> Is that a reasonable price? Or should I wait and buy a new one? It seems they are kinda HTF.....Thanks for any info!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, meow, I hope you're still on around 8pm my time!! ^_^, I'm off to graffiti class!! Time to spray paint!!


----------



## Jaded81

*G* have fun! I hope so too!!!


----------



## crisn11

got my enthusiastic and diabolic polishes in the mail today!! So excited to relax and do my nails.. love the chanel polishes!


----------



## Jaded81

YAY!! Any pics? I know nothing about Chanel nail polishes! 



crisn11 said:


> got my enthusiastic and diabolic polishes in the mail today!! So excited to relax and do my nails.. love the chanel polishes!


----------



## pilatesworks

Have fun at class Panda!
And have fun doing a manicure, crisn11 !
I am about to help one of my kids with Chemistry HW....not a strong point of mine, but I am willing to give it a shot.....


----------



## Jaded81

Awwhhh so sweet! Speak later!!



pilatesworks said:


> Have fun at class Panda!
> And have fun doing a manicure, crisn11 !
> I am about to help one of my kids with Chemistry HW....not a strong point of mine, but I am willing to give it a shot.....


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> YAY!! Any pics? I know nothing about Chanel nail polishes!



^^^^^LOL, you want pics of everything!


----------



## Jaded81

I like pictures!!! 



pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^LOL, you want pics of everything!


----------



## pilatesworks

You know what they say, a picture is worth a thousand words! 
I have not forgotten I owe you some.....maybe my New Chanel Clutch will arrive tomorrow, and I will get pics of that too!


----------



## Jaded81

Leslie you bought a clutch too?? Which one?>?


----------



## crisn11

ha ha i am not very good at the uploading pics on here thing!! How do i attach a pic to a post? forgive my ignorance please


----------



## Jaded81

Click on "Go Advanced", then click on "Manage Attachments" then upload the pics!!



crisn11 said:


> ha ha i am not very good at the uploading pics on here thing!! How do i attach a pic to a post? forgive my ignorance please


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> Leslie you bought a clutch too?? Which one?>?



This one! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7179wt_1165

I know the seller, got my Black Vintage XL Flap from her. 
I decided to sell my Balenciaga Black GSH Envelope Clutch, and use this instead....but I have never seen one IRL.....


----------



## crisn11

hmm don't kill me Jaded81...where is go advanced?


----------



## crisn11

ha ok i see it now


----------



## Jaded81

WOW FANTABULOUS!! I have!! It is gorgeous!!!!! Looks like you are building your black collection hehehe. It is funny.. I never liked black bags.. then I bought the black reissue.. then now it seems like black might be taking over my collection soon!!!



pilatesworks said:


> This one!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7179wt_1165
> 
> I know the seller, got my Black Vintage XL Flap from her.
> I decided to sell my Balenciaga Black GSH Envelope Clutch, and use this instead....but I have never seen one IRL.....


----------



## crisn11

I clicked it but it's asking me for the link to the pic..can't I attach a pic that's on my mac?


----------



## Jaded81

You have to click "CHoose File" to upload a pic from your computer!


----------



## Jaded81

Don't foprget to click "Upload" after =P


----------



## Jaded81

Anyways ladies I have to run! Have tonnes of errands to run today! Tomorrow my Blue comes!! Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Bye for now, have a great day! 
Hope you have lots of pics of your NEW BLUE  tomorrow!


----------



## crisn11

Have fun!! i could'nt upload the files:cry:


----------



## Jaded81

Just popping in quickly to say hello again!!! Hehehe


----------



## Bri 333

Hi everybody. Work is done, went to the dentist (yuck, hate those appointments) then got a mani/pedi to make me feel better. So my hands and feet are ready for the weekend! Anyone have plans for this weekend?

*A: *Can't wait to see Miss Blue tomorrow


----------



## Bri 333

^ Wow that is certainly a handful.


----------



## pilatesworks

I can't wait to see Ms Blue, too!
I have 4 teenagers, so I probably have to drive them all around to various games and activities.....*sigh*.....all work and no play.....


----------



## Bri 333

Wow, that is certainly a handful


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri 333*, ahh, was it a regular visit, teeth cleaning etc ? or was it cavitiessss!! ::hides::

*Leslie*, still here? Chem was not my strong suit either..wonder why I dropped being pre-med? : P. Oh and come on..you know you love being a mommy. ^_^


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^LOL, I loved it more when my 4 snarky teens were sweet babies! 
They are 13,14,15 and 16....I love them dearly, but OMG, the hormones are raging at my house!


----------



## pilatesworks

Here is my son's band ( he is 13 and the lead guitarist on the singer's left) 
They are playing a gig in Austin.....he is my sweet boy, still loves his Mom!
( in other words, he is not a 'real' teen yet! ) 
He actually prefers to play the Blues, but loves to play out with the guys...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKy3clrwwsk&feature=related


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilatesworks*, your son is so talented!! Ahh yes..when kids are teenagers..hormones..attitude.. I hope your kids haven't been giving you too much grief. Haha..I really regret how I treated my mom..


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^You had better be nice to your Mom now to make up for it! 
How was our graffiti class?


----------



## asmellycow

pilatesworks said:


> This one!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7179wt_1165
> 
> I know the seller, got my Black Vintage XL Flap from her.
> I decided to sell my Balenciaga Black GSH Envelope Clutch, and use this instead....but I have never seen one IRL.....


 
if you do sell your clutch let me know!! i've been looking for one although i can't decide between the black and anthracite or a brighter color which pops


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilatesworks*, it was fun! I learned a lot about the laws of the land and techniques to use to spray...we're going to work on a mural together in two weeks...I'm gonna be a famous artist!!!

*Leslie*, what are you up to tonight?


----------



## asmellycow

hi ladies!

i'm supposed to be rushing my assignment but i couldn't help stop by tpf first. this is more addictive that i expected!


----------



## purse-nality

PANda_USC said:


> *purse-nality*, I don't think so but you may have to pay customs/duties and a lot of shipping, hehe.



aww, shux... thanks dear! i was hoping i could get away w/ it by having an item shipped to the u.s instead of my country... any idea on the amount?


----------



## PANda_USC

*purese-nality*, I'm sorry! I have nooo idea how much since I've never purchased Chanel from a store overseas


----------



## Bri 333

Regular cleaning and had 2 cavities filled. So it was a 2 hour appointment. Yuck! I get cavities even though I don't eat sugar. The Dentist said it is because my saliva is highly acidic and I probably have weak teeth. So I have to go to the dentist every 3 mos for a check up. 





PANda_USC said:


> *bri 333*, ahh, was it a regular visit, teeth cleaning etc ? or was it cavitiessss!! ::hides::
> 
> *Leslie*, still here? Chem was not my strong suit either..wonder why I dropped being pre-med? : P. Oh and come on..you know you love being a mommy. ^_^


----------



## purse-nality

Bri 333 said:


> Not that I know of, but you may have to pay customs depending on the country it is coming from and what method of shipping they use. HTH, BTW, how are you doing and what are you getting



hey sexiness! i'm good, thanks! and u? long time no mod pics. mommy thread 4 has been slow lately... guilty too! met w/ royalty 2 weeks ago... drop in queen mia's blog 

oh well, i'm trying to figure out which is a more cost-efficient way of receiving goods from overseas. my usual bay shipping add is actually in the u.s, but 2nd confirmed add in my country too. so i'm trying to weigh where i could save more. never had an experience shipping anything more than $200 here. though i've read our local customs/duties for a chanel could sum up to getting a 2nd bnew bag! crazy! i wonder if its the same there. i wish someone who got vintage chanels would chime in. i know they're usually sourced from resellers in japan... 

w/ regards to what, i've been forever on & off w/ my luv for the portobello. and then, enter wai's recent pics... boom! spark again! finally found it in a reseller's store... then come another tote dilemma for cruise... the new cells tote! ugh! decisions, decisions... which 1 and only chanel tote to get?


----------



## angelsky

wanxia said:


> *angelsky* : y u dun dare to take it out ? scare the crystals drop? hehehe



 Nope, dont like people to stare.  Then my lil girl will also grab and play with the hook.  So I keep it stored in my bag, but talking about it, I am trying to recall which bag did I store it with.


----------



## cookie87

hi girls... saw some photos of the jumbo flap... some look different..

some the flap ends "lower" ... but some of the flap ends "higher" ..  y is this so ?



higher (middle one)







lower


----------



## crisn11

Jaded81 said:


> YAY!! Any pics? I know nothing about Chanel nail polishes!



here are the pics of the polishes


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, I suppose no bag model is perfect? I think vintage jumbos look very different from current Jumbos.. : P

*crisn*, beautiful rainbow of Chanel nail polishes! I only have 4..which color do you use the most?


----------



## crisn11

Hey Panda..Lately I have using the green jade like every other week. Out of all the new green shades that came out this fall Chanel's green jade set the standard for me. the subtle shimmer make it so beautiful. Gondola has also been in heavy rotation. I keep my nails short and I don't do the LCN thing anymore so I like to sit and do my nails after I put the kiddies to bed. It's like therapy lol!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good afternoon my fellow Chanel-ians!!!* I hope you all are having a fabulous day!  It's raining here and my knees ache..will be leaving work early today, hehehe

*A*, you're getting your *cobalty* today no?!? AHHH, I'm so excited for you, hehehe.


----------



## nviedprincess

I hadn't been on this part of the forum before, but you ladies are nice! I had a bad day in the lab and reading thru the posts here cheered me up, along with my new Uggs and my new Levenger notebook


----------



## asmellycow

wanxia said:


> hi girls... saw some photos of the jumbo flap... some look different..
> 
> some the flap ends "lower" ... but some of the flap ends "higher" ..  y is this so ?
> 
> 
> 
> higher (middle one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower




if i'm not wrong the one in the first pic is not a jumbo but a maxi flap. and maxi flaps are bigger than jumbo flaps. but it also looks like a vintage to me..


----------



## PANda_USC

*nviedprincess*, I hope you're not too* glum*bleberries! We all like to chit chat here and support eachother, ^_^


----------



## Accetate

Hello,
can somebody explain how to paste pictures. I have some saved at my desktop, and I can't copy and paste them. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## crisn11

i had a hard time too, when you hit reply scroll down to the go advanced tab..then click on the manage attachments tab then upload your pics.


----------



## Jaded81

No plans.... other than seeing my BLUE!!!! I see her in about 4 hours!!!! I am sooooooooo nervous!!! What are your plans for the weekend?



Bri 333 said:


> Hi everybody. Work is done, went to the dentist (yuck, hate those appointments) then got a mani/pedi to make me feel better. So my hands and feet are ready for the weekend! Anyone have plans for this weekend?
> 
> *A: *Can't wait to see Miss Blue tomorrow


----------



## Jaded81

WOW!!! That is definately a whole house full of raging hormones!! I cant seem to see the link... am going to look later!!! Sounds amazing!!



pilatesworks said:


> Here is my son's band ( he is 13 and the lead guitarist on the singer's left)
> They are playing a gig in Austin.....he is my sweet boy, still loves his Mom!
> ( in other words, he is not a 'real' teen yet! )
> He actually prefers to play the Blues, but loves to play out with the guys...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKy3clrwwsk&feature=related


----------



## Jaded81

Hahah TPF is def addictive!!!! Goodluck with your assignment!!!



asmellycow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i'm supposed to be rushing my assignment but i couldn't help stop by tpf first. this is more addictive that i expected!


----------



## Jaded81

OUCH! Poor thing... I had cavities.. the sound of the drill on its own freaks me out!!!! 



Bri 333 said:


> Regular cleaning and had 2 cavities filled. So it was a 2 hour appointment. Yuck! I get cavities even though I don't eat sugar. The Dentist said it is because my saliva is highly acidic and I probably have weak teeth. So I have to go to the dentist every 3 mos for a check up.


----------



## Jaded81

Chanel bags are handmade so it varies from bag to bag, and also from season to season 



wanxia said:


> hi girls... saw some photos of the jumbo flap... some look different..
> 
> some the flap ends "lower" ... but some of the flap ends "higher" ..  y is this so ?
> 
> 
> 
> higher (middle one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower


----------



## Jaded81

Yay you finally uploaded it!! Holy moley!!! That is alot of nail polish!!!!! You can paint every toe a different colour! heheheh I LOVE the nail polish earrings!! Sooocute!!! Any modelling pics??? Yes I love pics 



crisn11 said:


> here are the pics of the polishes


----------



## Jaded81

Yes sooooonnnnnnnnnn *bites nails*



PANda_USC said:


> *Good afternoon my fellow Chanel-ians!!!* I hope you all are having a fabulous day!  It's raining here and my knees ache..will be leaving work early today, hehehe
> 
> *A*, you're getting your *cobalty* today no?!? AHHH, I'm so excited for you, hehehe.


----------



## Jaded81

WELCOME!!!!

Awwhhhh so sorry to hear that!! Pop in and chat when you have the chance!! Congrats on your new Uggs and notebook!!!! Retail therapy huh?



nviedprincess said:


> I hadn't been on this part of the forum before, but you ladies are nice! I had a bad day in the lab and reading thru the posts here cheered me up, along with my new Uggs and my new Levenger notebook


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : i tot those flap which ends higher is vintage? hmms... chanel really have too many choices .. makes me so confuse which is which sometimes.. haha! oh.. and how abt the difference in the double cc clasp ? some flat some rounded(which looks more pop up)..


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, hiiiyooo


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi y'all.....just popping in to say g'night  
Jaded81, I am dying to see your BLUE ! 
I hope everyone is doing well this evening/day !


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie!/B] Sweet dreams dear!*


----------



## ponnee

jaded81: 

yeah i also see the metallic grey so pretty.. oh yeah by the way may i know how many sizes of WOC? is it only in caviar? and how much for it? ^^

wanxia:

so how's ur bag? which one did you choose? ;D


----------



## Accetate

crisn11 said:


> i had a hard time too, when you hit reply scroll down to the go advanced tab..then click on the manage attachments tab then upload your pics.


thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## crisn11

your very welcome accetate!! Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone out there in Chanel land!!*


----------



## crisn11

Hey Panda! How are you today?


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey y'all! 
Popping in to say hi, then off to drive all the teens around all day, story of my life!
BUT I am going out with the girls tonight, and I will be carrying my new 227! 
I am dying to hear if Jaded got her BLUE ! Has anyone heard yet?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie*, we're all in the same boat, anxiously waiting to see if Jaded81 got her *blue* and fell in love!

Have a great day driving your kids around, hehehe. Hope they don't give you he11!


----------



## nviedprincess

Popping in to say hi! Film festival in town so I'm super excited about the movie I'm seeing tonight. There is a little red carpet and everything. I was thinking of debuting the wallet in a clutch-like fashion with all black. It all depends on the weather.


----------



## crisn11

nviedprincess said:


> Popping in to say hi! Film festival in town so I'm super excited about the movie I'm seeing tonight. There is a little red carpet and everything. I was thinking of debuting the wallet in a clutch-like fashion with all black. It all depends on the weather.


Sounds like fun..I'm home with my kiddies so take pics.. that will be my evening ha ha!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nvied*, have fun tonight!

*crisn*, aww, how old are your kids?


----------



## crisn11

PANda_USC said:


> *nvied*, have fun tonight!
> 
> *crisn*, aww, how old are your kids?




My boys Luke and roy are 6 and 2 in that order. I'm waiting for my Jumbo..it shipped Thursday from Michigan. Any idea on when i should get it?


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, aww two boys! They must be a handful, hehe. Hmm...I'm assuming it was sent Ground? You should received it probably by Wednesday/Thursday at the latest?


----------



## crisn11

thanks Panda.with all of these  wonderful revealing threads I'm getting anxious..and yes the 2 boys are a handful to say the least but they are my joy!! ha ha


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, which jumbo are you expecting!?!?!?!?! Something from Cruise?!


----------



## crisn11

No I wish.. I"m expecting black caviar with silver hardware. It's my first flap bag. Now i want to possibly sell my GST so i can get something in a color or even a beige. I love beige clair!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, oh, ahhh, what a wonderful first choice for a flap bag!! Oh, and you like the beige clair? I think that color is a beautiful neutral...what colored HW?


----------



## crisn11

I absolutely love the gold and beige combo but i tend not to wear as much gold. If i get a medium maybe I'd get it with the Gold..but probably silver. There is also a creamy beige I saw on bonanzle that was tdf. Right now I'm spent and I won't be getting another Chanel until I either sell the GST or in 6mths, when my wallet has a chance to recover from the holidays and what not. ha ha


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, I know what you mean...must..buy gifts..for others..before...self-indulgence..sets in...hehehe


----------



## Jaded81

Not necessarily so, some of the newer flaps have flaps that end higher. Also, how the CC look varies from season to season too. There is always a slight variation each season!!



wanxia said:


> *jaded81* : i tot those flap which ends higher is vintage? hmms... chanel really have too many choices .. makes me so confuse which is which sometimes.. haha! oh.. and how abt the difference in the double cc clasp ? some flat some rounded(which looks more pop up)..


----------



## can

it's my first time posting in this thread  

can anyone tell me what does "A" stand for in 09A? 
are there 3 seasons in chanel? A, C(cruise), P(prefall)


----------



## Jaded81

WOC comes in many different materials! They even have the WOC in the mettalic grey... or patent! I think WOCs only come in one size?




ponnee said:


> jaded81:
> 
> yeah i also see the metallic grey so pretty.. oh yeah by the way may i know how many sizes of WOC? is it only in caviar? and how much for it? ^^
> 
> wanxia:
> 
> so how's ur bag? which one did you choose? ;D


----------



## Jaded81

Sounds awesome! Let us know if you end up taking your baby out!!



nviedprincess said:


> Popping in to say hi! Film festival in town so I'm super excited about the movie I'm seeing tonight. There is a little red carpet and everything. I was thinking of debuting the wallet in a clutch-like fashion with all black. It all depends on the weather.


----------



## Jaded81

Wow you must be terribly busy running around all the time!!!! No clue about the bag sorry as I am located in Singapore!!




crisn11 said:


> My boys Luke and roy are 6 and 2 in that order. I'm waiting for my Jumbo..it shipped Thursday from Michigan. Any idea on when i should get it?


----------



## Jaded81

Ok ladies.... you must be anxiously awaiting word re Ms Blue. 

Well, guess what? I ripped open the box, wrapping, dustbag... and found that I was sent the NAVY!!!!! I was soooooooooooooooooooooo upset!!!!! Needless to say, I refused to pay for it because it was the WRONG BAG!!!!

But, there is a happy (well depends how you look at it=P) ending... I headed down to Chanel and bought 2 Bags - Jumbo and Small Black Caviar with Silver Hardware - and black ballerina flats!!! Now I am totally in debt =P


----------



## PANda_USC

*can*, A stands for Automne(Autumn), P stands for Printemps(Spring)

*A*, O_O. O.M.G. I cant believe that happened. What a shock and disappointment! Cobalt blue became navy!??! At least you did some retail therapy!!! ^_^ :: big hugs::..Oh..but not so happy about the debt missy!! BAD BAD!


----------



## Jaded81

*G*: I know! Was quite upset!! But am over it now hehe My purchases made up for it... and oh.. I also bought a purple Bottega coin purse hehehehe


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, ahahaha, well that certainly was some much needed retail therapy my dear! Oyy, you need to post your new haul!!


----------



## Jaded81

I cantttttt... SO took the camera with him!! Everyone will have to wait till next week!! hehe


----------



## Jaded81

But now I am in serious CC debt!! I know I shouldnt have spent so much, but was soooo upset and SO was away so I had to go console myself!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, it's okay..as long as you just put yourself on a big big ban and gradually pay it off, you'll be okay. I would've done the same thing...oy..what a shock..I still cant get over it...:: hugs hugs::

How else has your weekend been..?


----------



## Jaded81

Awwhh you are so sweet my darling.. Yes I have put myself on a MASSIVE BAN! No more until I have paid the CC debt off.... or most of it =P 

How was your graffiti class? Made any new friends?

This was basically my weekend =P Right now I am kinda worrying about my new purchases though... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/stupid-question-about-washed-caviar-flaps-525347.html#post13054016


----------



## angelsky

crisn, I am in Singapore and usually I get my bags within a week from states, if you are from the states, it should be faster.  Congrats on your new Chanel bag!


----------



## asmellycow

afternoon everyone. it's such a lazy sunday afternoon and i feel like staying in bed a little longer.. 

*jaded81* wow!!!! i can't believe you just went on a shopping spree in chanel!! i can just picture you swiping your credit cards $_$ hahahahaha. but is your cobalt blue not coming anymore?


----------



## angelsky

Jaded81 said:


> Awwhh you are so sweet my darling.. Yes I have put myself on a MASSIVE BAN! No more until I have paid the CC debt off.... or most of it =P
> 
> How was your graffiti class? Made any new friends?
> 
> This was basically my weekend =P Right now I am kinda worrying about my new purchases though...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/stupid-question-about-washed-caviar-flaps-525347.html#post13054016



You have been really busy .  i had the same worry when I got my black jumbo, so I reminded and reminded and reminded the SA not to send me the not so structured caviar, I must get the rigid one.  My jumbo is quite stiff and hard, is yours the same?  I do not have another classic to compare but I find it heavier than my reissues, it could just be me.  Thats why I always carry my reissues versus the classic flap.  But well SOs always think we have better things to worry about rather than bags.

There are so many gorgeous colors coming in for cruise, but I just don't have the impulse feeling to buy, maybe I am just not that into the classic flaps.  But the costume jewellery is another matter all together.


----------



## Jaded81

Stay in bed then!! Hehehe 

Yes I know.. I was a little possessed!! No not coming... my friends friend mucked it up. Now there is no chance of getting my hands on one. Oh well.. I guess it is a blessing in disguise.... I had been looking for a small black caviar flap. I wouldnt have found it if I hadnt gone on the shopping spree! And the shopping spree wouldnt have happened if I hadnt been upset!!!




asmellycow said:


> afternoon everyone. it's such a lazy sunday afternoon and i feel like staying in bed a little longer..
> 
> *jaded81* wow!!!! i can't believe you just went on a shopping spree in chanel!! i can just picture you swiping your credit cards $_$ hahahahaha. but is your cobalt blue not coming anymore?


----------



## can

ThankU *panda!* I was looking at red flaps..there're sooo many shades of red!

btw, U Look sooo sexy in the pics!!




PANda_USC said:


> *can*, A stands for Automne(Autumn), P stands for Printemps(Spring)
> 
> *A*, O_O. O.M.G. I cant believe that happened. What a shock and disappointment! Cobalt blue became navy!??! At least you did some retail therapy!!! ^_^ :: big hugs::..Oh..but not so happy about the debt missy!! BAD BAD!


----------



## Jaded81

Haha yea PANDA is pretty hot  But she needs to put on a little weight!!



can said:


> ThankU *panda!* I was looking at red flaps..there're sooo many shades of red!
> 
> btw, U Look sooo sexy in the pics!!


----------



## asmellycow

Jaded81 said:


> Stay in bed then!! Hehehe
> 
> Yes I know.. I was a little possessed!! No not coming... my friends friend mucked it up. Now there is no chance of getting my hands on one. Oh well.. I guess it is a blessing in disguise.... I had been looking for a small black caviar flap. I wouldnt have found it if I hadnt gone on the shopping spree! And the shopping spree wouldnt have happened if I hadnt been upset!!!



so it's a series of fortunate events? 

read your washed caviar flap thread, is there a way you can have your bags exchanged for the sturdier caviar?


----------



## PANda_USC

*can*, ::blushes:: thank you, ahahahahah. AHAHAHHA, I'm very awkward and unsexy IRL, ahahahaha. Me sexy? that makes even me laugh out loud.

Oh, as for shades of red, yes, Chanel offers a wide array of reds. You should check out 05 red(lipstick red), 07 red, 09C red(deeper red) and of course, 10C red(fire engine red).  What are you thinking of getting in red? Jumbo, WOC, GST etc?

*A*, : P. Shush you! I have plenty of leg meat to go around(used to run X-country). Aww *A*, I'm so glad you got a bunch of new lovelies. Make sure to rock them out with your Purple Burberry coat!!! I cant wait to see your Chanel in Action!!


----------



## Tooomz

Good morning everyone! How was the weekend?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

*Panda* has really sexy eyes too! 



can said:


> ThankU *panda!* I was looking at red flaps..there're sooo many shades of red!
> 
> btw, U Look sooo sexy in the pics!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

*Jaded* I'm so excited to see your new babies...modelling pics please! 



Jaded81 said:


> Ok ladies.... you must be anxiously awaiting word re Ms Blue.
> 
> Well, guess what? I ripped open the box, wrapping, dustbag... and found that I was sent the NAVY!!!!! I was soooooooooooooooooooooo upset!!!!! Needless to say, I refused to pay for it because it was the WRONG BAG!!!!
> 
> But, there is a happy (well depends how you look at it=P) ending... I headed down to Chanel and bought 2 Bags - Jumbo and Small Black Caviar with Silver Hardware - and black ballerina flats!!! Now I am totally in debt =P


----------



## PANda_USC

*Tooomz*, *SarahSheilaRae*, good morning lovelies!! What do you have planned for today?

*S*, gah, you and your compliments about my eyes...:: hides:: Thank you ::blushes intensely::


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Good afternoon *Tooomz! *Weekend was great...as usual me and the girls went out to wreak havoc on our credit cards! 

How was yours? 



Tooomz said:


> Good morning everyone! How was the weekend?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Good afternoon sexy *P!*  haha....I give compliments only when I mean it and you do have gorgeous peepers 

Ahh...the eternal question...it's Sunday in Singapore...been pretty much bumming around, but might just head down to the new shopping mall later in the evening.

Oh and also to check out the Christmas light ups! Heard decorations this year is so much better! Can't wait! 



PANda_USC said:


> *Tooomz*, *SarahSheilaRae*, good morning lovelies!! What do you have planned for today?
> 
> *S*, gah, you and your compliments about my eyes...:: hides:: Thank you ::blushes intensely::


----------



## asmellycow

*SarahSheilaRae*, i wish i could wreck havoc on my cards too. but nope!! i'm diligently saving up for my beige m/l flap. no unnecessary purchases till then ........ _i hope_


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

How about you *P*? What's your plans?


----------



## nviedprincess

Ah there was no debut today, as it wasn't cold enough for a jacket (pockets) and so I had no place for the essentials like my keys, cell, and gloss. This is why I need to travel with a man, so he has pockets to put what I need and I can carry what I want. It was neatly tucked away in my Speedy though since it was already packed and ready for an outing  The film was amazingly amazing and weird.


----------



## PANda_USC

*S*, it's Saturday night here and I'm about to see a few girls from my high school..going bar hopping..I haven't been out in sooo long...

*Tooomz*, my weekend has been okay..went downtown to Juicy to buy my sister her x-mas gifts and stopped at LV to buy my other sister an x-mas gift...

GAH..I'm so lonely in San Francisco...:: weeps::


----------



## PANda_USC

*nvied*, what movie was showing at the festival today?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

*asmellycow* I :salute: your discipline! Keep it up babe! 

As for myself, I know this might sound as an excuse, but there's just too many sales going on right now, we tried to resist, but temptation was too much so we splurged on cosmetics!


----------



## nviedprincess

PANda_USC said:


> *nvied*, what movie was showing at the festival today?



Mother and Child
Annette Benning, Kerri Washington, Naomi Wats, Samuel L. Jackson, and some others sprinkled in for good measure...


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

*P*, we went bar hopping on Friday night, shopped till we dropped on Saturday, and now, I am feeling the after effects (alcohol and steep decline in my savings likewise) LOL! 

Have a great time *P*, seeing you've not had the chance to go out..let your hair down and rock the night! Geez, that was corny, sorry! 

Aww, you're so sweet to your sisters! I wish you're my sis. I don't get gifts anymore...err I mean I do, but they are usually recycled. Families eh? 

*Gives P a hug* 



PANda_USC said:


> *S*, it's Saturday night here and I'm about to see a few girls from my high school..going bar hopping..I haven't been out in sooo long...
> 
> *Tooomz*, my weekend has been okay..went downtown to Juicy to buy my sister her x-mas gifts and stopped at LV to buy my other sister an x-mas gift...
> 
> GAH..I'm so lonely in San Francisco...:: weeps::


----------



## PANda_USC

*S*, ahhh, your Friday night sounded like a blast! Oh No, steep decline in savings and hangover?!?!?! Oh what did you get!?!? I wanna see what new goodies you have!

Oh I don't mind corniness. I tend to make horrible, cheesy puns..and I'm the only one laughing in the end..I should let my hair down..I've been stressed about...my future..career wise..and relationships...  My mom says I have the sould of a 40 year old..worrying all the time...-__-

Oo, how many siblings do you have? I have 4...two are flying from Taiwan to celebrate X-mas! I'm excited to see them. 

:: gives S a bigger hug:: Thank you for being so sweet! I just...I think I need to get out of my own head..I spend too much time overthinking..it's toxic really.


----------



## Jaded81

What leg meat? *rolls eyes*



PANda_USC said:


> *can*, ::blushes:: thank you, ahahahahah. AHAHAHHA, I'm very awkward and unsexy IRL, ahahahaha. Me sexy? that makes even me laugh out loud.
> 
> Oh, as for shades of red, yes, Chanel offers a wide array of reds. You should check out 05 red(lipstick red), 07 red, 09C red(deeper red) and of course, 10C red(fire engine red).  What are you thinking of getting in red? Jumbo, WOC, GST etc?
> 
> *A*, : P. Shush you! I have plenty of leg meat to go around(used to run X-country). Aww *A*, I'm so glad you got a bunch of new lovelies. Make sure to rock them out with your Purple Burberry coat!!! I cant wait to see your Chanel in Action!!


----------



## Jaded81

Hello F!!!



Tooomz said:


> Good morning everyone! How was the weekend?


----------



## Jaded81

I will! As soon as my SO comes back with the camera!!!




SarahSheilaRae said:


> *Jaded* I'm so excited to see your new babies...modelling pics please!


----------



## Tooomz

Hi, *A*! So where are the shots of hot blue?!


----------



## Tooomz

*A*, just caught last page! I'm so sorry about the blue! Can't wait to see your new lovelies though!

*G*, we start work on Sundays so I'm here at work. It's going to be a pretty boring day. What about you?

*Sarah*, Haha! I did too! Bought 1 gorgeous top, a jacket & loads of accessories. What did you get?


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, you haven't seen my legs..yet,lolol. I wish you could come visit me here. I would show you all the touristy spots and we'd pig out together and go shopping..but..only window for you missy!

*F*, I have a tummy bug but may still go drinking with some HS friends..ahahaha..stupid me...work..oh no! I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## PANda_USC

we should have a mourning ceremony for the A's *cobalty *that never was...
"he was a nice shade of blue..a very bright shade..he was loved by many..he brought light to all that encountered him.."


----------



## cookie87

*toomz* : wow! u start work on a sunday ? OMG! which country are u at ? 

*panda usc* : i think ur legs are slim and nice!!! where got "leg meat" !!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia* and *A*, who has seen my legs here?!?! No one!!! My photos are from torso up, : P! HMPH! 

Hope everyone is having a good night! I gotta run downstairs and pray at the Buddhist altar we have set up..my mom told me I need to do it to keep the house safe..meow!

UPDATE: no clubbing..tummy bug is acting up


----------



## cookie87

*panda* : wad's ur name ? haha! feel so weird calling u a panda when u are not !! OH! rem those photos u posted of u modeling the flaps .. ur legs look slim !!! buddhist altar? u are a chinese?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, oh yeah..ahahahha. It was the black and the boots, ^_^. Oh, you can call me Gina..but some of my dear friends call me Panda Princess, lolol. Panda for short!

What do you have planned for today? How's your little Prince doing? ^_^

What did you think I was(I'm part Chinese)? A lot of people say I looke Japanese or Korean...


----------



## cookie87

y they call u panda? :wondering

not sure wad i will be doing.... but i feel like going down to our local chanel and "lie" to the SA that my hubby bought a jumbo flap 2 weeks ago and he duno anything abt the shortening clasp and so didnt ask for any.. and then my friend manage to purchase the clasp last month .. and so wanna ask if i can purchase it (cos i fake that my hubby bought jumbo there) .. HAHAHA!

but i think they will expose my lie !!! 

BOO HOO!! SADDED!!

OH... that little terrorist is taking his nap.... FINALLY.. after messing up my room... 

u look like.... mix blood... chinese + angmoh ... and yes.. i tink u look like jap... haha


----------



## Tooomz

*Gina*, hope you feel better! 

*Wanxia*, I'm in Kuwait. The weekend is Fri/Sat 

I really want to get my hands on *cobalt*! Everyone keeps telling me next week!


----------



## cookie87

*toomz* : wow.... it's the 1st time i heard of sunday but need to work.. poor thing.. but well.. at least u got 2 days off work per week!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, it's worth a shot!!! Hahha..and if they catch you, just start giggling and run away like a little school girl. Then they'll just be confused...

How old is your little prince?

Oh, I get that a lot..people think I'm part Caucasian.._ang mo_..I just looked it on on wikipedia(not like it's a credible source) and they said it's a *racist, derogatory* term? Like devil? Panda looks like a devil!?!  Heheh...surprise...I'm actually Chinese and Taiwanese and a hint of Japanese...do you speak mandarin?

*F*, cant wait to see your *cobalty*!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

*P*, Ni hao!  so you're part Chinese? and what's the other half? No wonder you're so gorgeous! 

Friday night was fantastic!  It was one of those girlies night out. Haven't met my bunch of besties for like a zillion years!  

One of the big deparmental stores was having a 20% sale, so me and the girls decided to splurge on cosmetics and toiletries. I got loads of M.A.C stuff (from another departmental store) and toiletries from Clinique.

Maybe I'll try taking pics of them later hehe  I am on a sorta bag ban for now...saving for my Chloe Paraty and another Jumbo flap in beige in GHW...*swoons* 

Oh my gosh! Your mom is too cute! My niece says that about me too. Except the 40 year old became 60 year old.. LOL! 

I have 6 siblings (which I suspect are not really mine, might have been switched at birth hehe :lolots 

Oh wow I can imagine how excited you must be* P!* Do you live alone in SF? If you do, does your family come to visit you often?

And you are most welcome sweetheart *hugs hugs hugs P* Don't worry to much about overthinking. I feel that somehow it puts things in perspective. Maybe sometimes we just have to try to let go a bit, tone down a little and give ourselves room to breathe 




PANda_USC said:


> *S*, ahhh, your Friday night sounded like a blast! Oh No, steep decline in savings and hangover?!?!?! Oh what did you get!?!? I wanna see what new goodies you have!
> 
> Oh I don't mind corniness. I tend to make horrible, cheesy puns..and I'm the only one laughing in the end..I should let my hair down..I've been stressed about...my future..career wise..and relationships...  My mom says I have the sould of a 40 year old..worrying all the time...-__-
> 
> Oo, how many siblings do you have? I have 4...two are flying from Taiwan to celebrate X-mas! I'm excited to see them.
> 
> :: gives S a bigger hug:: Thank you for being so sweet! I just...I think I need to get out of my own head..I spend too much time overthinking..it's toxic really.


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

*Tooomz,* I splurged on M.A.C cosmetics and Clinique toiletries! They were on sale and I just couldn't resist!  

Oh no, you work on Sundays? If you don't mind me asking, what do you work as babes? 



Tooomz said:


> *A*, just caught last page! I'm so sorry about the blue! Can't wait to see your new lovelies though!
> 
> *G*, we start work on Sundays so I'm here at work. It's going to be a pretty boring day. What about you?
> 
> *Sarah*, Haha! I did too! Bought 1 gorgeous top, a jacket & loads of accessories. What did you get?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Aww * P*... how are you holding up now babes? 




PANda_USC said:


> *wanxia* and *A*, who has seen my legs here?!?! No one!!! My photos are from torso up, : P! HMPH!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night! I gotta run downstairs and pray at the Buddhist altar we have set up..my mom told me I need to do it to keep the house safe..meow!
> 
> UPDATE: no clubbing..tummy bug is acting up


----------



## ponnee

hi everyone.
have a great sunday! 

did you enjoy ur saturday nite? 

panda you are so pretty and gorgeous. got boyfriend already?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

My dearest lovelies... it breaks my heart that I have to leave you all for now...but I have to get my lazy bum off me bed and get ready to head on to town with my pesky niece to watch the christmas light ups! 

Might take some pics and post it up here later! Have a great weekend girls...God bless! 

Ciao!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ladies, update, bar hopping is on again! I will respond to everyone's questions comments tomorrow morning! :: big hugs and kisses:: *


----------



## can

*Panda*..Red in caviar m/l. No red was released in 06 and 08? 

I'm debating in between red and camel beige (discontinued one) Which chain (Gold/silver) will go better with those?





PANda_USC said:


> *can*, ::blushes:: thank you, ahahahahah. AHAHAHHA, I'm very awkward and unsexy IRL, ahahahaha. Me sexy? that makes even me laugh out loud.
> 
> Oh, as for shades of red, yes, Chanel offers a wide array of reds. You should check out 05 red(lipstick red), 07 red, 09C red(deeper red) and of course, 10C red(fire engine red). What are you thinking of getting in red? Jumbo, WOC, GST etc?
> 
> *A*, : P. Shush you! I have plenty of leg meat to go around(used to run X-country). Aww *A*, I'm so glad you got a bunch of new lovelies. Make sure to rock them out with your Purple Burberry coat!!! I cant wait to see your Chanel in Action!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*S*, oh thank you for the kind and generous words. You speak mandarin eh?

Is your avatar the Chloe bag? Ooo..beige with gold hardware! That's on my list too!!! It's such a wonderful, pristine looking combination.

6 siblings!! You have a giant family!! OyYy..how close are you all in age?

I live alone in a big house...my mom keeps flying back to Taiwan..little brother is in school..older brother lives across town..two sisters live in Taiwan...dad is in shanghai..and I didn't keep in touch with my high school friends so I'm a bit stuck up here...thank goodness I have two dogs or else I think I'd go nuts...

:: big hugs:: thank you for always listening to my woes! Meow!

*F*, thank you! I feel much better now! I think the Patron killed the tummy bug, haha. Hope work isn't giving you too much grief!

*ponneee*, hi hi! Did you have a good weekend? What did you end up doing? I stayed home for most of it..other than some x-mas shopping for my sisters...such a homebody right now. Oh..hehe..and thank you for the kind words, ::blushes:: Too much kindness in here!

*can*, red is released every year but the years I gave you are particularly coveted red years.  Those certain shades are said to be the most beautiful shades of red Chanel had released. Hm..the color of the hardware depends on either your jewelry that you normally wear or what color the bag is. I personally like gold hardware, and so red with gold to me is HOT and camel with gold is HOT. Both would also look fine with silver hardware, but I think camel would look best with gold hardware..matching warm tones together(gold and beige).


----------



## crisn11

Good Morning ladies..Jaded i cannot believe what happened but you certainly made up for it!! Can't wait to see your pics! Off to church soon. I'm gonna wear my GST so I'll yake some pics and post them when I get back. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## nviedprincess

SarahSheilaRae said:


> *P*, Ni hao!  so you're part Chinese? and what's the other half? No wonder you're so gorgeous!
> 
> Friday night was fantastic!  It was one of those girlies night out. Haven't met my bunch of besties for like a zillion years!
> 
> One of the big deparmental stores was having a 20% sale, so me and the girls decided to splurge on cosmetics and toiletries. I got loads of M.A.C stuff (from another departmental store) and toiletries from Clinique.
> 
> Maybe I'll try taking pics of them later hehe  I am on a sorta bag ban for now...saving for my Chloe Paraty and another Jumbo flap in beige in GHW...*swoons*
> 
> Oh my gosh! Your mom is too cute! My niece says that about me too. Except the 40 year old became 60 year old.. LOL!
> 
> I have 6 siblings (which I suspect are not really mine, might have been switched at birth hehe :lolots
> 
> Oh wow I can imagine how excited you must be* P!* Do you live alone in SF? If you do, does your family come to visit you often?
> 
> And you are most welcome sweetheart *hugs hugs hugs P* Don't worry to much about overthinking. I feel that somehow it puts things in perspective. Maybe sometimes we just have to try to let go a bit, tone down a little and give ourselves room to breathe



I wanted to have a mini cosmetics splurge is Sephora of all places yesterday, but the saleslady chick was just not nice.

Today it's busy, off to church, meeting someone for breakfast, off to the lab to try and do a mini experiment, the 10th anniversary showing of American Beauty, and a NAP!


----------



## cookie87

*G* , HAHA! i dunwan!! very embarassing!!! LOL! later i need to dig a hole to hide! hahaha

oh.. my son is 16months now.. hehe! 

oh no! here.. we normally call caucasian angmoh.. but of cos not in those racist terms .. is cos of 'short forms'.. hehe! maybe too use to it.. tats y we call tat.. 

WOW!! chi + tw + jap.. WA!! both ur parents are chi and jap ? yeap! i speak mandarin of cos!


----------



## Jaded81

I know! I was pretty upset so went a little mad.. hehehe My SO will be back Sat so prob post pics on Sunday!! 

Ohhh cant wait to see your sexy modelling pics!!!!!




crisn11 said:


> Good Morning ladies..Jaded i cannot believe what happened but you certainly made up for it!! Can't wait to see your pics! Off to church soon. I'm gonna wear my GST so I'll yake some pics and post them when I get back. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## pls5

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?  So sorry to hear re that mix up.  I was wondering where you were--actually started to get a little worried, moreso that you saw the bag and hated it and had buyer's remorse all over the place and couldn't get out of bed, not even to log on to tpf and peck at keys at your computer...  but THIS?!?!??!?!  That's craziness!!!  It sounds like you took care of it in style--enjoy your new purchases (I know you have been looking for the small for a while so obviously it was totally meant to be).  And as for the debt, go on a ban until you pay your CC down a bit and you will be fine.  And in the meantime I am sure your enjoyment of your purchases will make up for it.  It doesn't sound like you need cobalt blue now but one of my SAs did offer it to me in caviar (along with the other bags I requested and have not yet received--I am dying over here!!!  Bracing myself for the bill too), but I already ordered lambskin maxi...  so I think they are potentially out there still...  but again sounds like you got some pretty great items on your shopping spree.  Do you have photos yet??  



Jaded81 said:


> Ok ladies.... you must be anxiously awaiting word re Ms Blue.
> 
> Well, guess what? I ripped open the box, wrapping, dustbag... and found that I was sent the NAVY!!!!! I was soooooooooooooooooooooo upset!!!!! Needless to say, I refused to pay for it because it was the WRONG BAG!!!!
> 
> But, there is a happy (well depends how you look at it=P) ending... I headed down to Chanel and bought 2 Bags - Jumbo and Small Black Caviar with Silver Hardware - and black ballerina flats!!! Now I am totally in debt =P


----------



## Jaded81

*T* You are such a sweetheart!! 

Just I was really upset!! Had been soooo anxious and worrying for so long.. only to find out it was the wrong blue!!!! Yes I definately made up for it!! And YES I am on a HUGE ban!!! Will need to clear the debt off before buying anything else. But I am SOOOOO glad I finally found the small  Unfortunately no no more cobalt blue for me!! Jinxed  Unfortunately no pics because my SO took my camera and he wont be back till Saturday!! As for you, I am sooo excited for you! You have sooo many yummy bags coming your way!!!



pls5 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?  So sorry to hear re that mix up.  I was wondering where you were--actually started to get a little worried, moreso that you saw the bag and hated it and had buyer's remorse all over the place and couldn't get out of bed, not even to log on to tpf and peck at keys at your computer...  but THIS?!?!??!?!  That's craziness!!!  It sounds like you took care of it in style--enjoy your new purchases (I know you have been looking for the small for a while so obviously it was totally meant to be).  And as for the debt, go on a ban until you pay your CC down a bit and you will be fine.  And in the meantime I am sure your enjoyment of your purchases will make up for it.  It doesn't sound like you need cobalt blue now but one of my SAs did offer it to me in caviar (along with the other bags I requested and have not yet received--I am dying over here!!!  Bracing myself for the bill too), but I already ordered lambskin maxi...  so I think they are potentially out there still...  but again sounds like you got some pretty great items on your shopping spree.  Do you have photos yet??


----------



## pls5

I must say I am freaking out with anticipation over here re imminent arrival of so many bags!!!  I want them NOW!  I do fear that they will all arrive at once so the bill will feel that much more painful...  and less justifiable.  But of course, the bags themselves will set things straight...  of course  And it is all the same, just a psychological difference.  And then I am on a big ol ban too!  I just couldn't turn down the primary colors and well if there is a price increase soon I want to feel like I outsmarted it haha  which leads me back to thinking about a reissue on top of Cruise...  sigh...

Definitely get pics of your bags when you can!!!!  Yay


----------



## Jaded81

I think I understand where youre coming from  Am seriously thinking of taking a break from TPF though... since I became active again the last month, I have bought 3 bags and 2 pairs of shoes!! 




pls5 said:


> I must say I am freaking out with anticipation over here re imminent arrival of so many bags!!!  I want them NOW!  I do fear that they will all arrive at once so the bill will feel that much more painful...  and less justifiable.  But of course, the bags themselves will set things straight...  of course  And it is all the same, just a psychological difference.  And then I am on a big ol ban too!  I just couldn't turn down the primary colors and well if there is a price increase soon I want to feel like I outsmarted it haha  which leads me back to thinking about a reissue on top of Cruise...  sigh...
> 
> Definitely get pics of your bags when you can!!!!  Yay


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good afternooooonnn everyone!*

*A*, aww..I knew this moment would come...will be e-mailing you to see what you're up to when you're not on tPF

*pls5*, you got all the colors of Cruise right?(yellow, red, blue)..or were you still debating which ones to actually keep? Oo, what kind of reissue?!?!


----------



## pls5

I still don't have ANY in my hot little hands and it is driving me mad!!!  The yellow and red will be mine assuming there is nothing wrong with them when I go to pick them up (and pay for them).  And cobalt blue I ordered from Hirshleifer's so that too will be mine for sure, but not til January it seems.  As for reissue I want the smallest there is now?  black with gold hw...  started chatting with SA re this one but have yet to pull the trigger because of the other two Cruise items I have had in mind for some time...  but as I said before this really seriously honest to goodness would be it for a LONG time because the only other thing I would just have to have is purple caviar flap!  We'll see...  I don't think I can blame it on tpf minus the fact that I wouldn't have been as on top all of these hot colors--I am a sucker for bold primary colors to be sure!  I am currently back in school so I post while I work on papers and such and the bags keep me happy while I am so busy and stressed... maybe it's not the healthiest but that will not last forever and I know it.  And really tehse bags are for when I get my life back!  As long as you are aware of what you are doing no matter what it is I think it's all good...  I hope you don't disappear Ms Jaded...  you can still sit back and ogle and lend your advice to the ladies here who need it.  Because it shouldn't just be about what we want/don't have but also a celebration of what we have and the mere beauty of what exists


----------



## astar

anyone know which chanel kate is wearing?


----------



## PANda_USC

Black lambskin jumbo with SHW? Cant see the chains very clearly..could be Bijoux


----------



## crisn11

Jaded don't disappear..I was just getting to know you. LOL PLS5..nicely put!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, don't worry! She'll be back..oy..I know a lot of people who feel very enabled by tPF and seeing everyone's goodies, they want em too. It's tough to resist!


----------



## crisn11

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn*, don't worry! She'll be back..oy..I know a lot of people who feel very enabled by tPF and seeing everyone's goodies, they want em too. It's tough to resist!




Boy it sure is..I mean i thought I was obsessed before but now that I've come back to TPF I realize why it can be unhealthy for some!! ha ha my self included.


----------



## asmellycow

good morning everyone!


----------



## crisn11

Hi asmellycow, nice to meet you!


----------



## asmellycow

hi crisn11! how's your day! 

jaded81, hahaa i know how evil tpf can be. eekzz. which is why i only go to the christian louboutin section when i feel that my level of resistance is very high.


----------



## crisn11

asmellycow said:


> hi crisn11! how's your day!
> 
> jaded81, hahaa i know how evil tpf can be. eekzz. which is why i only go to the christian louboutin section when i feel that my level of resistance is very high.



Just put my kiddies to be and am enjoying the peace. Hubby is working and I am in a quiet house!


----------



## nycgirl330

Hi Ladies!  I was wondering if you could give your opinion on how useful a caviar white timeless clutch is.   I currently only have a black large caviar classic flap w/ SH and the jumbo black caviar classic flap.  I could see myself using it in the summer for going out or weddings.. just curious if other girls think it's a good buy or not.  Thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nycgirl*, you're so brave for wanting to buy white! The clutch would be perfect for weddings..light..neutral color...

have you considered the black clutch? I know you already have a black jumbo but for going out to lounges, bars etc, I think black would be safer!!! -__-. I had booze accidentally spilled on my Westminster twice..thank goodness she is black..you cant tell that anything happened to her.


----------



## cookie87

good afternoon *G* !! but i guess it's night over ur area ya?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, heyyy! Yes it is! How was your day? You at work?


----------



## cookie87

*G* , yeap.. but i'm at home... cos i work from home.. hehe! what time is it over there now ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, Ooo. what do you do?

it's 8:12pm but it feels so late here...oy...


----------



## cookie87

*G*, doing some admin & marketing stuffs.. hehe! free & easy!! 

but i'm eating snake now!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## ponnee

helllewww everyone.. 

how was ur sunday?
have a great day!



christmas is coming soon..!! i'm so excited.. sing a songg in christmas..  so happy....time goes by so fast. really! now november already.... fiuhh. getting old... wewww... 

hey hey *Panda*, think call you gina too? or G wud be better? i spent my sat nite at home babe, felt so tired to go out, so watching tv and online. sunday i went to church n out to dinner with mom. doing nothing everyday. really boring. 
wuooww.. living in a big house is really lonely. fortunately you have 2 doggies accompany you. what a sweet sister you are, buying xmas presents for bro n sis. 
are you still study *G*? how old are you? i'm 22.

*wanxia*, what's ur nickname? call you xia xia? hehehehehe.... upload ur son pic so we all can see him... i love kids so much... wishing cud get married soon.. HAHAHAHA.. kiddinnn.


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : HAHA! ya u can call me xia xia if u want.. my frens and my hubby's frens(even the guys) call me xia xia too.. and last time my teachers call me that also.. HAHA! :lolots: oh u can go to my blog(in my siggy) to view my son's photos.. but shall upload a few here for u too see..  hehe! aiyo! den u faster hint ur bf u wannt marry and hv kids!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, OO, snake? I want to try that...lots of little bones? How is it prepared?

*ponnee*, I'm so excited for Christmas too!! Ahh, the feeling in the air, cold weather, the cheer, the lights all around.  What do you want for Christmas?

O..what shows were you watching? Do you have siblings too? gifts to buy em?

Ohh, I'm the elder here! I'm 23! ^_^, already done with schoo(for now)l. Are you done with school?

Oh, youcan call me G, hehe


*What's on everyone's x-mas lists?*


----------



## asmellycow

hi everyone! how's everyone doing today?


----------



## asmellycow

nycgirl330 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I was wondering if you could give your opinion on how useful a caviar white timeless clutch is.   I currently only have a black large caviar classic flap w/ SH and the jumbo black caviar classic flap.  I could see myself using it in the summer for going out or weddings.. just curious if other girls think it's a good buy or not.  Thanks!



the white timeless clutch is quite nice, imo. but i don't like white bags/clutches/shoes because they get dirty pretty fast and i think all the hand oil etc. will show up on the white leather.


----------



## asmellycow

wanxia, your boy is so cute!!!! so pinch-able!


----------



## PANda_USC

*W*, cute pics!


----------



## cookie87

*asmellycow *: haha! yes! he loves to do funny/ugly faces! everytime he squeezes his face.. i will pinch his nose! :lolots::lolots:


*G* : haha. thanks!


----------



## asmellycow

LOL he's so cute and adorable! and i went to your blog..... and realized that we're the same age. OMG i would have never thought you were a mum!! and our birthdays aren't too far apart either


----------



## cookie87

*asmellycow* : ^5! hehe! oh.. actually... i got friends who are younger than me are already mum.. some are even mum of 2 !! OMG!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey. jaded81....here are pics as promised ( sorry , no mod pics yet) 
Black Reissue 227 :


----------



## pilatesworks

Here is another one! 
Black Timeless Clutch :


----------



## pilatesworks

I hope everyone had a great week-end! 
I had to work too much, so I am already pretty tired and my week has not yet begun.....!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie*, beautiful noir bag syndrome!!! :: hands you powerdrink for the rest of the week::

*asmellycow*, good morning/evening/afternoon!


----------



## Tooomz

pilatesworks said:


> Hey. jaded81....here are pics as promised ( sorry , no mod pics yet)
> Black Reissue 227 :



Leslie, gorgeous bag! Congratulations! Do you mind posting photos of the interior?


----------



## Jaded81

You better G! I will miss you loads! 




PANda_USC said:


> *Good afternooooonnn everyone!*
> 
> *A*, aww..I knew this moment would come...will be e-mailing you to see what you're up to when you're not on tPF
> 
> *pls5*, you got all the colors of Cruise right?(yellow, red, blue)..or were you still debating which ones to actually keep? Oo, what kind of reissue?!?!


----------



## Jaded81

*T* what are you studying atm?

The thing is, like the other ladies say, the problem is that I have totally no self control when it comes to Chanel!! The more I see, the more I want!! Which is not good for the wallet!!!



pls5 said:


> I still don't have ANY in my hot little hands and it is driving me mad!!!  The yellow and red will be mine assuming there is nothing wrong with them when I go to pick them up (and pay for them).  And cobalt blue I ordered from Hirshleifer's so that too will be mine for sure, but not til January it seems.  As for reissue I want the smallest there is now?  black with gold hw...  started chatting with SA re this one but have yet to pull the trigger because of the other two Cruise items I have had in mind for some time...  but as I said before this really seriously honest to goodness would be it for a LONG time because the only other thing I would just have to have is purple caviar flap!  We'll see...  I don't think I can blame it on tpf minus the fact that I wouldn't have been as on top all of these hot colors--I am a sucker for bold primary colors to be sure!  I am currently back in school so I post while I work on papers and such and the bags keep me happy while I am so busy and stressed... maybe it's not the healthiest but that will not last forever and I know it.  And really tehse bags are for when I get my life back!  As long as you are aware of what you are doing no matter what it is I think it's all good...  I hope you don't disappear Ms Jaded...  you can still sit back and ogle and lend your advice to the ladies here who need it.  Because it shouldn't just be about what we want/don't have but also a celebration of what we have and the mere beauty of what exists


----------



## Jaded81

It looks like a Black jumbo lambskin with silver hardware and a bijoux chain



astar said:


> anyone know which chanel kate is wearing?


----------



## Jaded81

Awwhhh you are such a sweetheart!! I will definately be back like Panda says heheh




crisn11 said:


> Jaded don't disappear..I was just getting to know you. LOL PLS5..nicely put!


----------



## Jaded81

So your weakness are CLs, huh? heheh I love them but I just cant wear them because of my problematic feet!!



asmellycow said:


> hi crisn11! how's your day!
> 
> jaded81, hahaa i know how evil tpf can be. eekzz. which is why i only go to the christian louboutin section when i feel that my level of resistance is very high.


----------



## Jaded81

I too have considered buying a white clutch, but decided against it because the thing is.. it is white and because you will be holding it most of the time, it will tend to be dirty!! 



nycgirl330 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I was wondering if you could give your opinion on how useful a caviar white timeless clutch is.   I currently only have a black large caviar classic flap w/ SH and the jumbo black caviar classic flap.  I could see myself using it in the summer for going out or weddings.. just curious if other girls think it's a good buy or not.  Thanks!


----------



## Jaded81

He is soooo adorable!! Cant believe you are a mom!!! You are soo young!!!



wanxia said:


> *ponnee* : HAHA! ya u can call me xia xia if u want.. my frens and my hubby's frens(even the guys) call me xia xia too.. and last time my teachers call me that also.. HAHA! :lolots: oh u can go to my blog(in my siggy) to view my son's photos.. but shall upload a few here for u too see..  hehe! aiyo! den u faster hint ur bf u wannt marry and hv kids!


----------



## Jaded81

*Leslie*! They are breathtaking!!! MODELLING PICS PLEASE!!!! heheheh


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* , u are "leaving" tpf ??!?!!? YYYYYYYY ?


----------



## Jaded81

Not leaving for good!! Just maybe taking a small break =P



wanxia said:


> *jaded81* , u are "leaving" tpf ??!?!!? YYYYYYYY ?


----------



## asmellycow

Jaded81 said:


> So your weakness are CLs, huh? heheh I love them but I just cant wear them because of my problematic feet!!



CLs are my recent obsession! especially the very prives. sigh.. they're so gorgeous but i doubt i'll pay so much for a pair of heels.... i could buy a bag for that price!  but don't they make the person wearing it look doubly hot!!!


----------



## Jaded81

ITA! hehe WHy not try ebay? You can get them as low as 1/2 price BNIB!!



asmellycow said:


> CLs are my recent obsession! especially the very prives. sigh.. they're so gorgeous but i doubt i'll pay so much for a pair of heels.... i could buy a bag for that price!  but don't they make the person wearing it look doubly hot!!!


----------



## ponnee

PANda_USC said:


> *wanxia*, OO, snake? I want to try that...lots of little bones? How is it prepared?
> 
> *ponnee*, I'm so excited for Christmas too!! Ahh, the feeling in the air, cold weather, the cheer, the lights all around.  What do you want for Christmas?
> 
> O..what shows were you watching? Do you have siblings too? gifts to buy em?
> 
> Ohh, I'm the elder here! I'm 23! ^_^, already done with schoo(for now)l. Are you done with school?
> 
> Oh, youcan call me G, hehe
> 
> 
> *What's on everyone's x-mas lists?*



*G*, hahhaha.. yahh right! i do really love christmas. lights all around, christmas tree also. full of happiness. this christmas i'll be in europe. but still dunno whether the visa will be approved or not. D:
so sad when i heard the winter sale will be started in january. i'll be leaving in early january.

i like watching E! channel. hahahaha.... 
yah i only got one brother. i'm the elder. i think i'll buy a gift for him when i'm in europe (if i got the visa..HAHAA)

are you the elder too G? yeah i'm done with my school, i've been graduated last april. so still fresh graduate. hahaha. so what's ur next plan? work yet?


----------



## ponnee

pilatesworks said:


> Hey. jaded81....here are pics as promised ( sorry , no mod pics yet)
> Black Reissue 227 :



*leslie*, loveeee it! gorgeous..

i'm so confused, dunno which one shud i choose in my shopping list. black jumbo lambskin or black reissue 226/227. 
how much for the timeless clutch by the way?


----------



## ponnee

wanxia said:


> *ponnee* : HAHA! ya u can call me xia xia if u want.. my frens and my hubby's frens(even the guys) call me xia xia too.. and last time my teachers call me that also.. HAHA! :lolots: oh u can go to my blog(in my siggy) to view my son's photos.. but shall upload a few here for u too see..  hehe! aiyo! den u faster hint ur bf u wannt marry and hv kids!



aww.. so cute he is. very talkative or not? hahahaha..young mommy with cute son. how old are you by the way? hahahaha.. xia xia sound so sweet.
no laa still so young to be a mom, not ready yet. are you in spore? i've been work in spore too for few months there. my job training. after finish in uni some of my friends continue work in spore again. now i do nothing after my graduation.


----------



## Tooomz

^^ such a cute boy! Mashallah!


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : i'm 23 this year.. yep! in singapore.. hehe! how abt u ? when was the last time u came to singapore? 


*tooomz* : haha! thanks!


----------



## ponnee

*xia*, woww you are still so young, only different one year. you are so young got married. i'm 22 this year. going to 23 next year.
last time i went there last year. maybe next year i'll go there for few days. if got time we meet up kay?


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : SURE!!! let's meet up if u come here again! hehe! anyway where are u from?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Wanxia.....OMG, you son is SO cute! I love all his funny faces!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good morning/afternoon/evening my lovely Chanel ladies!!!*

I love that this chat is finally moving!! 

*ponnee*, I'm the youngest girl, ehhehe. Oh Europe!! Fantastico!! Where are you thinking of visiting?! I hope you get the visa! Will it be your first time there?

*A*, big hugsss!!!! 

*asmellycow*, ahh, you're in the same boat as I am. I just started getting into CL's and now I'm hunting down all of the Strass, Studded and Glitters on my shopping list, sooo BAD. The next pair I am hoping to find is over 3K..I could buy a Chanel with that! the LC Strass..and well the Silver Strass  Pigalles..already have my eyes set on the pair on eBay...MUAHAHAHHA... somebody stop me!! : P


----------



## PANda_USC

*fieryfashionist* aka Minal, this is for your dear!!! I hope it brightens your day!

Guess who is calling you?!?!?!? *_ring ring_* I think you'd better pick up the phone!!

**imaginary conversation**
Jason: Minal, I think you're absolutely stunning and what everyman dreams of having. Would you do the honor of marrying me?
Minal: :: silence, shock and faints::


----------



## mo-djoe

Omg... look at the celebrity&chanel thread on page 191... Ms Beth Stern's Maxi looks so big--- I'm still in love though


----------



## Aylilith

*wanxia*: Your son is adorable! He looks very photogenic too!



PANda_USC said:


> *fieryfashionist* aka Minal, this is for your dear!!! I hope it brightens your day!
> 
> Guess who is calling you?!?!?!? *_ring ring_* I think you'd better pick up the phone!!
> 
> **imaginary conversation**
> Jason: Minal, I think you're absolutely stunning and what everyman dreams of having. Would you do the honor of marrying me?
> Minal: :: silence, shock and faints::



Aww.. I heard Jensen Ackles and his longtime girlfriend Danneel Harris are engaged though


----------



## PANda_USC

*Aylilith*, shhh...don't tell anyone, hahaha..don't tell Minal!!


----------



## Cari284

Hi everyone  It's my first time here!

*wanxia*, your boy is adorable! And those pictures are so great, that's the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, welcome fellow Chanel-ian!


----------



## crisn11

Hey everyone..hope everyone is enjoying their day..still waiting for my JUMBO


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, ahh you must be so excited!! Don't get too anxious, she'll be arriving safe and sound soon! And then you wont be able to take your eyes off of her!

The countdown for her arrival is...3 more days(excluding today) and counting!(I think I remember saying a possible Thursday arrival)?  Did you get any sort of tracking number?


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, oh yeahhh! I could so see you in Bird! Hot mama rockin' the black and white and greys.  Do you have any pieces from the collection?


----------



## crisn11

I'm dying to get the Crow Marini Blazer..I believe Zoe featured it in one of her daily mails. So cute. I am feeling the whole sequin thing right now.


----------



## danae

Hi everyone, I asked over at the identification thread but got no answer, could anyone kindly tell me what this style is, info on colors, sizes etc? Is it permanent in the reissue collection or just for this season?


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Danae! 
Maybe an Accordian Tote?


----------



## nviedprincess

wanxia, cute pics... I want some over the knee boots.


----------



## cookie87

*pilatesworks* : hahaha! thanks dear! yes.. he forever making funny faces. and i love to tie or clip his hair.. and hubby always nagging that i might make him into a sissy ... HAHAHA!


*aylilith* : thanks sweetie!

*
cari* : hehe thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good evening everyone!!* *W*, how's your day going?


----------



## asmellycow

^ good morning P!! haha my dad has just started but yours is ending!


----------



## cookie87

finally got my jumbo ytd!!  

i'm so so so glad that i got the GHW !! VERY NICE !!


----------



## asmellycow

YAY CONGRATS!!!! did you get it in SG?

it looks gorgeous!! modelling pics please!!


----------



## cookie87

*asmellycow* : nope.. didnt got it in sg.. the price in SG is crazy!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^ Beautiful! Congrats! I LOVE Caviar, so durable.... ( esp with a little one around! ) 
I wan to see some Mod pics!


----------



## cookie87

*pilatesworks* : thanks dear! will take mod pics once i put HER to use... but b4 that.. she need some facial and spa treatment(which i need to find time to do for her) b4 she can go out for a walk...hahahaha


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Good aftenoon my fellow Chanel lovers!

Sorry I've been out of action for the past three days. Was down with conjunctivitis. Eyes was all swollen and red...  

Hey *P*! Yes I can speak Mandarin rather fluently. I am of mixed parentage. Somewhere down the heritage line on my mum's part, we have Chinese blood in there  

*Wanxia* Congrats on your Jumbo! We are now bag twins! Where did you get yours from?


----------



## cookie87

*sarah* : got them from paris.. hehe! ello twin sister!! haha


----------



## PANda_USC

*W*, your Jumbo is beautiful! YES, you must post modeling pics with your new lovely!!

*S*, I missed you! Hahha..was wondering where you went missy!


----------



## cookie87

*G* , thanks dear!! yes! i promise to post mod pics ya! hehe!


----------



## ponnee

haiii everyone, have a good day!!

*G*, how was your day? aww, you are the youngest.... hoping will get the visa soon, thanks babe. i'll spend my holiday in rome, lucerne, paris, venice, and some other places. this is my second time. i went there first time when i was 12 if i'm not wrong. long time agooo. and i'm so excited, G! what bout you?

*xia*, wawwww..... congrats for you lovely jumbo! that's lovely!!


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : thanks sweetie!!


----------



## ponnee

*xia*, ur welcome darl~ look forward to see some more pics of ur jumbo!!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Aww *P* miss you too babe! How was the bar hopping? Hope you had loads of fun! It's raining heavily here, I've just taken my meds and am prolly falling asleep in 10...9...8...7.. 

*Wanxia*....ello ello my twin!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponnee*, my day was quite busy at work. I'm so excited to be getting my Louboutins tomorrow! And I organized the Purse Forum meet-up for the Bay Area!! It's gonna be tomorrow at my brother's restaurant, wahoo!

Ahh, I went to Lucerne too when I visited Europe a few years ago..went to Prague and all around Greece and Paris last year because I studied in Greece for a semester. Paris soooo fun and Venice is beautiful!! Have a fantastic time! Keep us updated on when you're going!!! Hehehehe

*S*, eh..bar hopping was not good..one of my friends was already really wasted when I got there and she went missing..I was quite worried about her(she left without telling us and took a cab home..and didn't answer our calls). Hope you're staying dry in the rain!!


----------



## asmellycow

wanxia said:


> *asmellycow* : nope.. didnt got it in sg.. the price in SG is crazy!


 
wow congrats! it's gorgeous! is it heavy?


----------



## Tooomz

Hello everyone!

I am impatient...I'm waiting on 2 Chanel bags and neither SA has emailed me to say the items are in yet. Is it bad that I'm already plotting my next purchases? I've decided I want a Black Matte 2.55 in the 227 with gold hardware, a white maxi with SH/GH (???), and a black jumbo with gold hardware. Would that be too many flaps? I already have 09C red jumbo! Should I switch up my style?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

PANda_USC said:


> *ponnee*, my day was quite busy at work. I'm so excited to be getting my Louboutins tomorrow! And I organized the Purse Forum meet-up for the Bay Area!! It's gonna be tomorrow at my brother's restaurant, wahoo!
> 
> Ahh, I went to Lucerne too when I visited Europe a few years ago..went to Prague and all around Greece and Paris last year because I studied in Greece for a semester. Paris soooo fun and Venice is beautiful!! Have a fantastic time! Keep us updated on when you're going!!! Hehehehe
> 
> *S*, eh..bar hopping was not good..one of my friends was already really wasted when I got there and she went missing..I was quite worried about her(she left without telling us and took a cab home..and didn't answer our calls). Hope you're staying dry in the rain!!



*P*...oh my gosh! I'm sorry to hear you didn't had a good time. But hey I am so envious! you gonna have a Purse Forum meet up? Waa... how I wish I'm living in the US!! 

 and I love Loubotins too! So sad the boutique in Singapore does not carry my size, so I have to order mine from Net a porter, and they are always, more often than not so darn expensive!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Tooomz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am impatient...I'm waiting on 2 Chanel bags and neither SA has emailed me to say the items are in yet. Is it bad that I'm already plotting my next purchases? I've decided I want a Black Matte 2.55 in the 227 with gold hardware, a white maxi with SH/GH (???), and a black jumbo with gold hardware. Would that be too many flaps? I already have 09C red jumbo! Should I switch up my style?



Good afternoon *Tooomz! *There's no such thing as too many flaps babe!  I am already planning my next purchase. I am eyeing the jumbo flap in beige caviar!


----------



## Tooomz

Hi *Sarah!* 

Beige clair or regular beige? I'm in love with the former! I'm also in love with Taupe, it's hopeless! What hardware do you want with it?


----------



## ponnee

*G*, wawww.... which loubou will you get? congrats babee for ur loubou tmrw!!!! dont forget to post ur pic with ur lovely one! can't waitttt! so what are you doing now besides online? 
OoowwwWW.... that will be great!!!!! i wish could be in US.
yeah venice really lovely. ohhhh i also wanna go to greece, dunno when i can go thr. before i plan to europe, i've planned to spend my holiday in greece and turkey. but i think it will be great if i can celebrate christmas in lucerne or venice and new year in paris.


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Hi *Tooomz!* I am undecided babe. What do you think is nice? Do you happen to have pictures of them so I can make a comparison. I already have the black jumbo caviar in GHW...so might settle for a silver one...hmmmm


----------



## ponnee

hollaa *Tooomz*!!

AwwWw.... i'm so excited for youu!! but will you really choose the white color? it's not easy to maintain though i love white one! and black jumbo with caviar or lambskin? i agree with ur black matte 227 with GHW!! keep updating to us!!!!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

I've seen the regular beige in GHW. Thought it looked really gorgeous, but didn't think it would have the same effect in SHW though... ahh damn I am getting muddled here!


----------



## Tooomz

*Sarah*, no photos, I'm sure there are some in the Reference section. 

*ponnee*, I only go for caviar. I'm not a fan of lambskin on flaps!


----------



## ponnee

*Tooomz*, keep updating tomz! black caviar looks nice!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Will check the reference section later...thanks *Tooomz*. Meds making me sleepy! Am off for an afternoon nap.

Will check in later. Have a great day all! Ciao! 



Tooomz said:


> *Sarah*, no photos, I'm sure there are some in the Reference section.
> 
> *ponnee*, I only go for caviar. I'm not a fan of lambskin on flaps!


----------



## PANda_USC

*S*, you love loubies too?!?! ^_^! :: perches beside S to admire the beige clair with gold hardware Jumbos:: (gold hardware highlights the yellow and cream undertones in the beige clair!)

*ponnee*, here's the pic of the one I'm getting. No Prives in Nude Glitter(fine glitter).  Do you have a fave. pair? I'm new to the addiction..these shoes hurt!!! and I'm flat footed!!!


----------



## cookie87

*asmellycow* : nope.. i dun tink the jumbo is heavy.. hehe!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, welcome fellow Chanel-ian!



Thank you so much


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> finally got my jumbo ytd!!
> 
> i'm so so so glad that i got the GHW !! VERY NICE !!




It's stunning, I love it! So many congratulations!


----------



## Cari284

And Good Morning everyone


----------



## cookie87

thanks *cari *!!!


----------



## ponnee

*G*, i do really love no prive a lot!! with the glitterr one also not bad, sexy look! actually i love the classic one. i love decollete, rolando, no prive, ron ron, lady calude in beige also gorgeous. OMG!
maybe you can get some more pairs in US during sale?


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> thanks *cari *!!!



I want one so bad now  Yours is stunning!


----------



## cookie87

*cari*, HAHA! ur GST makes me drool too!!


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> *cari*, HAHA! ur GST makes me drool too!!



Haha thank you so much  How do you find your Trevi now? Like it?


----------



## cookie87

*cari *: yes! still love my trevi of cos... hehe!


----------



## crisn11

Good Morning Everyone!! Big day ahead. Looking at possible locations for a potential business!! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## honeyspice

Sorry this is kinda random, but I didn't realize there's a sports accessories section up on Chanel's website, and I'm once again AMAZED by Karl's creativity and talent! I'd love to have a Chanel surfboard if I have 1)the money 2)ability to surf.


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Big day ahead. Looking at possible locations for a potential business!! Hope everyone is well.



I'll cross my fingers for you then!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Panda... I found it... thank you!   Unfortunately, it's true... my man is engaged.  




Aylilith said:


> *wanxia*: Your son is adorable! He looks very photogenic too!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. I heard Jensen Ackles and his longtime girlfriend Danneel Harris are engaged though


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Hi *M*! 
How is everyone today? I am off to work.....;- (


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn, Ooo,* O what kind of business?!?! Are you gonna be the boss? hehe

*Minal*, don't worry. Hollywood marriages don't last long, :: wink::

*Leslie*, have a great day at work!! I'm at work goofing off..kind of hungry...recovering from tortilla soup in my eye..I regret squeezing so much lime into it...

*honeyspice*, I don't think anyone actually uses their Chanel tennis rackets or surfboards..or fishing lines, lol. So you don't have to worry about not being able to surf, : P

*ponneee*, I'm flat-footed. Can you recommend the most comfy CL's to me? I've heard good things about ron rons, rolandos, and simples. Which shoe style is a pump that has a platform? I am looking at getting a *nude patent* pair! And I'm the opposite of you! I love anything glitter, studded or strass!! Anything that is a show stopper since I rarely wear heels..and if I do..it's gotta be a very very special occasion.  Here are a few of the ones on my shopping list!!*Oh Oh! Could you explain to me the different toe-shapes for CL's..like thei're pigalles which are sharp points, ron rons which are rounded...and some are half crescent and some are slight point? I'm confused!*


----------



## LabRatPhD

Hi Chanel ladies!

Normally I just lurk here but today I felt like coming out of lurkdom!

Ugh I am on pins and needles! My '10C red jumbo is supposed to be arriving today! I have been waiting for it for so long but I had it on hold for Saks triple points and it only got shipped out last Friday. Argh!

So glad I can post this here! My fiance just rolls his eyes at me when I mention my anticipation for a bag! 

Now I need to convince him to get me the Blue Roi jumbo for Christmas!


----------



## Cari284

LabRatPhD said:


> Hi Chanel ladies!
> 
> Normally I just lurk here but today I felt like coming out of lurkdom!
> 
> Ugh I am on pins and needles! My '10C red jumbo is supposed to be arriving today! I have been waiting for it for so long but I had it on hold for Saks triple points and it only got shipped out last Friday. Argh!
> 
> So glad I can post this here! My fiance just rolls his eyes at me when I mention my anticipation for a bag!
> 
> Now I need to convince him to get me the Blue Roi jumbo for Christmas!



You're welcome  Oh, you have to post pictures when you get it! I can't wait!

Haha that's what we're here for  Here you can talk to people who understands your "Chanel-needs"!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Labrat*, congrats on your 10C red jumbo!!! You gotta post modeling pics for us to admire!!! And hehehe, yes..I am sure there are ways to coax your DF into getting you something in blue roi, hehehehe


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> *cari *: yes! still love my trevi of cos... hehe!



And I still want it. But it still doesn't fit me..


----------



## crisn11

Cari284 said:


> I'll cross my fingers for you then!



Thank you!!


----------



## LabRatPhD

tee hee...the problem is my fiance already surprised me with an early birthday present (white 33mm J12 w/ diamond markers) so he may kick me out of the house if I ask for an Christmas gift!!


----------



## crisn11

LabRatPhD said:


> tee hee...the problem is my fiance already surprised me with an early birthday present (white 33mm J12 w/ diamond markers) so he may kick me out of the house if I ask for an Christmas gift!!



What a beautiful present! Congrats!!


----------



## LabRatPhD

crisn11 said:


> What a beautiful present! Congrats!!



Thank you! It was a total surprise because I told my fiance that I could go without any gifts this year since we are getting married next year and want to save for a really wonderful honeymoon! The watch came last Thursday out of nowhere! Now I feel really greedy for wanting to ask for Miss Blue Roi :shame: There is no way I can get her myself because I just got Miss Red and a bunch of clothes! Argh! Too much amazing stuff at one time!


----------



## crisn11

AHH what a problem to have!! ha ha. Wear it well it's a gorgeous timepiece! Love it


----------



## PANda_USC

:: pokes *crisn*:: How did it gooo? Location shopping that is


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> :: pokes *crisn*:: How did it gooo? Location shopping that is



Yes, I want to know as well. Did my finger crossing help at all?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*! What are you up to today? And where in Europe do you reside?(country)


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*! What are you up to today? And where in Europe do you reside?(country)



I've only been to school today, and not having an opportunity to wear my beautiful bag.. :wondering You? I live in Sweden, a little country far north in the Scandinavia


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, haha, thank you for the explanation of the location! Meow, any plans for the evening..is it evening over there? Meow! Oh yes, what's on your x-mas list?(I love asking people this question, hehe)


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, haha, thank you for the explanation of the location! Meow, any plans for the evening..is it evening over there? Meow! Oh yes, what's on your x-mas list?(I love asking people this question, hehe)



Haha no problem  It's about 11 pm over here now so I'm off to bed in a bit. What is the time for you? Haha, hm.. I was going to buy the LV Damier Alma, but then I fell in love with this new LV bag called Alma Epi Electric.. But now that I got my Chanel, I think I want one more haha  So maybe a Chanel for spring? (not really a christmas present, but as they don't have Chanel here, and as I'm not travelling anywhere this winter it'll have to wait to the spring/summer if it's going to be a Chanel..)

On you list? Maybe a pair of louboutins?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, you know me too well, lmao! A few CL's and a coat..that is a very short list for me!

O...A new Chanel? Ahh, once you go from LV to Chanel, it's hard to turn back! O..the LV electric..is it a big bag? Are you a big bag kind of person?

it's 2:04pm here..I'm at work...womp womp womp(sad music plays). If you're going to bed, I wish you a good night!! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, you know me too well, lmao! A few CL's and a coat..that is a very short list for me!
> 
> O...A new Chanel? Ahh, once you go from LV to Chanel, it's hard to turn back! O..the LV electric..is it a big bag? Are you a big bag kind of person?
> 
> it's 2:04pm here..I'm at work...womp womp womp(sad music plays). If you're going to bed, I wish you a good night!! Sweet dreams!



Haha that sounds great  I know. The Alma Epi Electric I think will come in the size that the Alma Vernis mm is in now and one smaller. Hm.. That's a hard question. I don't prefer big bags on me since I'm only 5'4", but I think the GST is a great size, I love my Neverfull mm and I think a Jumbo would fit me well. But I also like smaller bags! Not too small though.. Haha not such a good answer; not too big and not too small  You?

Poor *Panda*! Yes, I'm off to bed now. Hopefully we talk tomorrow! Have a great day, good night


----------



## crisn11

cari, Panda....it went ok..so much info in my brain right now and soo much work needs to be done as far as obtaining the business license and cco. It was encouraging and discouraging at the same time. It's something I know I can do but when you see the seriousness of it all you can't help but second guess yourself.


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, oy oy, I'm sorry you're all tumbled and jumbled. If you have a dream, go for it and at least you tried or else you'll be kicking yourself in the butt for it later....just take a deep breath, rerax and take care of one thing at a time! Yes..the serious part of the business...paying for things, licensing, liability, leasing etc..is no fun but it will be well worth it in the end! Meow, you can do it!


----------



## crisn11

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn*, oy oy, I'm sorry your all tumbled and jumbled. If you have a dream, go for it and at least you tried or else you'll be kicking yourself in the butt for it later....just take a deep breath, rerax and take care of one thing at a time! Yes..the serious part of the business...paying for things, licensing, liability, leasing etc..is no fun but it will be well worth it in the end! Meow, you can do it!


Thank you!I appreciate it. Like I said, in my heart I know it's something I have the ability to do. I will press on and hopefully when things come together a bit more I will feel better!


----------



## AndelynBoutique

Hey everyone, 
     I am new to the Forum but I am definatly a certified Handbag nut. I love them and have a couple. xxx Please read our rules 

Thanks guys


----------



## ponnee

LabRatPhD said:


> tee hee...the problem is my fiance already surprised me with an early birthday present (white 33mm J12 w/ diamond markers) so he may kick me out of the house if I ask for an Christmas gift!!



WaaAaw.. congrats!! hahhaaa.. you shud tell him first not to kick you if you ask for some more gifts..


----------



## ponnee

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn, Ooo,* O what kind of business?!?! Are you gonna be the boss? hehe
> 
> *Minal*, don't worry. Hollywood marriages don't last long, :: wink::
> 
> *Leslie*, have a great day at work!! I'm at work goofing off..kind of hungry...recovering from tortilla soup in my eye..I regret squeezing so much lime into it...
> 
> *honeyspice*, I don't think anyone actually uses their Chanel tennis rackets or surfboards..or fishing lines, lol. So you don't have to worry about not being able to surf, : P
> 
> *ponneee*, I'm flat-footed. Can you recommend the most comfy CL's to me? I've heard good things about ron rons, rolandos, and simples. Which shoe style is a pump that has a platform? I am looking at getting a *nude patent* pair! And I'm the opposite of you! I love anything glitter, studded or strass!! Anything that is a show stopper since I rarely wear heels..and if I do..it's gotta be a very very special occasion.  Here are a few of the ones on my shopping list!!*Oh Oh! Could you explain to me the different toe-shapes for CL's..like thei're pigalles which are sharp points, ron rons which are rounded...and some are half crescent and some are slight point? I'm confused!*



HOLLAaaaa ladies.. how are you guys today? ^___^
 
Hi *G, *how was ur work babe? hahaha....i thought you wear heels everywhere and everyday.. i'm a flat-footed as wel!! feels wearing flat is so much comfortable for me. i can walk around and shopping without feeling tired with flat. but recently i try to wear heels..hehehh
i love glitter as well, girly style.. i love ron ron with glitter!! looks very gorgeous!!! do you think so, G?
pigalle CL is very gorgeous as well, but i'm scared not comfy in wearing it. especially for us who always wearing flat. you may try ron ron, simple, decollete or patent slingback?
wAaaww clic clac!! very chinese one....


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponneee*, work was okay..was waiting for my new shoes to come in! Ahhh, I also organized tPF meet-up for the Bay Area and it was pretty fun! wooot!!

I do love the glitter ron rons. I saw them on the New CLs thread in multiglitter but the finer flitter.  Oo..I'm trying the same thing as you..wearing heels now even though I'm comfy in flats..

Are rolandos comfortable?

Clic Clacs..what can I say..it's the Chinese in me, lol!!

I wanna see what you're currently coveting!


----------



## ponnee

*G*, i'm chinese too.. hahahhaaaaa... but can't speak chinese very well. lol  and i like clic clac..xixixiiixixii~

can't wait for ur new CL! post us with ur sexy leg!!
yeah, i love wearing flats, but need to try wearing heels..

i dunno bout rolandos.. i plan to buy patent slingback or ronron or... decollete..... hmmm.. 

oh ya how was the purse forum that u met? did you guys chit and chat with lots of fun?


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponneee*, ohhh, do you speak cantonese or mandarin?

Ahh..I don't have sexy legs, -__-. Oh, I am revealing it right now on the CL thread, lololol.

Yes..heels are so pretty..and they make us taller!!!! hehe. 

The Purse Forum meet was great! Good food and good conversation! Already starting to plan for the December meet and a small secret Santa thing possibly!

How was your day dear?


----------



## Cari284

Good morning everyone 



crisn11 said:


> cari, Panda....it went ok..so much info in my brain right now and soo much work needs to be done as far as obtaining the business license and cco. It was encouraging and discouraging at the same time. It's something I know I can do but when you see the seriousness of it all you can't help but second guess yourself.



You "just" have to trust yourself. I know the feeling.. I think you will do great!




PANda_USC said:


> *ponneee*, ohhh, do you speak cantonese or mandarin?
> 
> Ahh..I don't have sexy legs, -__-. Oh, I am revealing it right now on the CL thread, lololol.
> 
> Yes..heels are so pretty..and they make us taller!!!! hehe.
> 
> *The Purse Forum meet was great! Good food and good conversation! Already starting to plan for the December meet and a small secret Santa thing possibly!*
> 
> How was your day dear?



Ah! I want to live in San Francisco as well


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, hehe, if you lived in SF, we'd be horrible together, LOL. All of the designer stores are within walking distance of eachother downtown..and I work downtown!!..and I live 5 blocks from the Marc Jacobs boutique!

Oh yes, good morning!! Hehhee


----------



## ponnee

*G*, hahaha.. i can't speak mandarin very well. hahahahahaaa..
you right! they make us taller!!! i'm only 152cm. so sad cant growing taller anymore.... hahahaha..
hahahha.. good for you guys.. wish could stay in SF too.. and meet you guys....how many people you guys?

my day was good.... i watched the city before went to bed.... huahhh.. sometimes also boring got nothing to do, havent work, just stuck at home or hang out with friends.. really cant wait for december winter holiday.

aWww..... which thread u reveal??


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponneee*, the Christian Louboutin thread!! It's called *Reveal* feeling a but NUDE..or something to that effect..I forgot already, haha

You should come visit the city, you and everyone else! I'd love to give you all a tour of my lovely hometown!! Fresh seafood and lots of shopping, he he he


----------



## ponnee

*G*, i already saw ur new reveal!! hahahhaa... gorgeous!! you try to walk around approx 2-3 hours, and tell me whether it is comfortable or not. hahhaaha.. you may wear it to work tomorrow..hehe

haha..wish cud be there..aWw..you're so nice, G! dunno when we can spend our holiday together with others too.. haha


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, hehe, if you lived in SF, we'd be horrible together, LOL. All of the designer stores are within walking distance of eachother downtown..and I work downtown!!..and I live 5 blocks from the Marc Jacobs boutique!
> 
> Oh yes, good morning!! Hehhee



Haha I would love that!  I hate that we don't have Chanel, or a Marc Jacobs store (just retailers for MJ) here.. They should really open a store here soon. The only good thing about that is that not everyone is walking around with Chanel bags!


----------



## crisn11

Cari284 said:


> Haha I would love that!  I hate that we don't have Chanel, or a Marc Jacobs store (just retailers for MJ) here.. They should really open a store here soon. The only good thing about that is that not everyone is walking around with Chanel bags!



Where exactly do you live Cari? and Panda NO fair!! I wan a TPF meeting here!! ha ha. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Where exactly do you live Cari? and Panda NO fair!! I wan a TPF meeting here!! ha ha. Good morning everyone!



As I told Panda before, I live in Sweden, one of the small countries in the north, in Scandinavia  Lovely city but a little bit too cold right now..


----------



## crisn11

Cari..     How cold is it now? It's been so back and forth here. one day 65-70..the next day 50..I wish it would just stay cool. I can't deal with the back and forth. you never know how to dress. ha ha


----------



## nviedprincess

Aw crisn, I hope all went well with your search yesterday. wanxia, congrats on the new bag! It's soooo rainy here today I wish I would have been able to stay in bed, but nope off to the lab!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Cari..     How cold is it now? It's been so back and forth here. one day 65-70..the next day 50..I wish it would just stay cool. I can't deal with the back and forth. you never know how to dress. ha ha



Oh, that's great weather for fall! You should be really happy! Right now we have around 32 f here.. And that's normal! In December/January it will be around 20/23 f (if we're lucky it wont get colder than that).. :cry: I want to move away from the cold!


----------



## crisn11

Cari284 said:


> Oh, that's great weather for fall! You should be really happy! Right now we have around 32 f here.. And that's normal! In December/January it will be around 20/23 f (if we're lucky it wont get colder than that).. :cry: I want to move away from the cold!



Have you ever visited the states? cari it would be so nice to have you around!! lol.


----------



## crisn11

nviedprincess said:


> Aw crisn, I hope all went well with your search yesterday. wanxia, congrats on the new bag! It's soooo rainy here today I wish I would have been able to stay in bed, but nope off to the lab!



Thank you..today is a new day..turning the page on my discouragement and forging ahead. God willing it will work out!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Have you ever visited the states? cari it would be so nice to have you around!! lol.



I went to New York with my mother, sister and aunt (girls shopping trip ) last spring (2008). And I love love loved it! I want to go back there soon! I've also been to Florida, and it was lovely, but I was a bit younger then. Haha thank you, then we could have TPF meetings all the time


----------



## crisn11

Cari284 said:


> I went to New York with my mother, sister and aunt (girls shopping trip ) last spring (2008). And I love love loved it! I want to go back there soon! I've also been to Florida, and it was lovely, but I was a bit younger then. Haha thank you, then we could have TPF meetings all the time



If you ever come back let me know!!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> If you ever come back let me know!!



Of course I will  It's so much fun that you really make new friends here


----------



## crisn11

Yes I know.. Chanel brings us together!! ha ha


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Yes I know.. Chanel brings us together!! ha ha



Haha that's true


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good morning/aftenoon/evening to all of the lovely Chanel-ians!!*


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Good morning/aftenoon/evening to all of the lovely Chanel-ians!!*



Good evening for me  Good morning for you?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

read the rules!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sleepy*, you can sell on tPF marketplace..but you need to have been a member for at least 5 months, and have 500 posts..You have to apply for it..takes a while for approval...also..an eBay account with good standing would also be helpful

*cari*, I love all of your outfits!! Oy..I'm at work..the daily grind..-__-. What are you up to? Oh yes..I could see you and *crisn* rockin' Juicy's Bird line!


----------



## LabRatPhD

Hi ladies!

Ahhhh, I just got the call for Miss Cobalt Blue!!! I think I am just going to buy her myself and give the heave-ho to another bag! The color is just too amazing to pass up!!

So excited!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*labrat*, ahh congrats!! Post pics when you get her!!!


----------



## LabRatPhD

PANda - I don't know what to do!! I still don't know if I love the color, especially in a Jumbo. I wish it were M/L! UGH, I have to make a decision soon b/c the waitlist is a mile long!


----------



## PANda_USC

*labrat*, no option for a M/L? Yeah..with really bright colors, I'd tend to take a smaller size so it's not as "in your face"...you know if worse comes to worst, you buy the Jumbo...wait until you find a M/L, and then sell the Jumbo...at least there's no chance of you missing out on *cobalt blue*! It's the most coveted color from Cruise!!! And you could use it a few times and still make a lot in return if you end up selling it(after finding the M/L)


----------



## Majara

Hello  Im in love with the H/W 2009 Quilted tweed pouch with leather strap and Mademoiselle rutn lock A47692 Y06221 94305. She is at the homeage from Chanel.

Are here some pics from the bag? I look in the Mademoiselle tread but I found nothing. Does anybody knows where i can look?


----------



## LabRatPhD

*PANda* - nope only M/L in lambskin, which I don't have the guts to carry on a regular basis. I love the color but I just don't know if I can do the jumbo. Plus I just bought cruise red - I usually only buy one bag per season! I need more time to think!


----------



## PANda_USC

*labratPHd*, you saw Minal's reveal right? She's small and she has the Cobalt Jumbo in Caviar and it looks fabulous on her!! I'm sure it would look great on you too! BUT, to be honest, there's going to be a lot of great colors released for 2010 so if you're unsure about cobalty in that size, then it's best to wait for another color!!

P.S: please don't be afraid of lambskin!!(I only own lambskin).  It really is beautiful soft, hehehe. I wouldn't want to deprive you the opportunity of getting a M/L Cobalty, even if it's in lambskin!

anddd..if money is the issue..yes yes..wait until the Spring/Summer line comes out...and the the Fall colors too!!


----------



## LabRatPhD

^^ The $$ is not an issue as long as I sell one of my bags (which is so hard to do!) and I have no idea what I would part with since I actually use everything!

Yes, Minal looks fab with her cobalt! That's what made me love it again! I am just not sure if I am sold on the color in caviar jumbo. I am afraid of lamb (haha!) because I don't baby my bags at all! Caviar is perfect for me because it is so sturdy!
I may actually pass on this since I am still on my cruise red high. Luckily I am almost guaranteed this bag at my NM so if I pass on this one (from the boutique), I still have the opportunity if I change my mind - or if my DF is feeling generous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*labrat*, yah, I think passing on it would be best. Enjoy your new red!! She's a beauty!!!! And and..more colors coming out this year that you'll probably swoon over!!

P.S: I don't baby my lambskin at all..horrid isn't it? lolol..I've actually had two different strangers accidentally spill booze on my Westminster(but surprisingly the damage doesn't show at all)


----------



## LabRatPhD

Wow! I have heard lambskin isn't that bad as far as care goes, but I have the Balenciaga moto jacket which is also lambskin is there is already a small scratch on it from my Chanel bag chain! It's not as noticeable since it is black but it makes me a bit nervous for further wear!

This is the thing with Chanel - for every TDF bag there is always at least another one around the corner the following season! I have yet to regret NOT having purchased a bag so I guess my judgment is fairly good about what works for me. I guess I felt like I HAD to get cobalt since it is the hottest color for cruise but if I feel this unsure about the available combo, it's probably not a good idea to splurge on it! 

Whew I feel better rationalizing this out!


----------



## PANda_USC

*labratPhD*, wooot wOot!!! And you must enjoy your new, lovely red.  She is absolutely stunning..I want a red Jumboooooooo

Yes yes, bask in the glory of your most recent purchase..oyy..it's so easy to get carried away with purses on tPF, hehehe


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *sleepy*, you can sell on tPF marketplace..but you need to have been a member for at least 5 months, and have 500 posts..You have to apply for it..takes a while for approval...also..an eBay account with good standing would also be helpful
> 
> *cari, I love all of your outfits!! Oy..I'm at work..the daily grind..-__-. What are you up to? Oh yes..I could see you and **crisn rockin' Juicy's Bird line!*



Thank you so much, you're so kind  Okay, I'm at my bf's now, logged on to TPF while he was busy playing the guitarr  Haha thank you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, Oooo.. acoustic or electric guitar? Or Rock Band guitar, lol


----------



## Cari284

*Panda*, haha! The acoustic


----------



## nviedprincess

someone tell me to get up and go make my chili since it has to mix and meld for an hour before I can eat it  I have no inspiration to get out of bed.


----------



## PANda_USC

*nvied*, get out of bed and make some chili..and make sure to bring me back some! I ruv chili!


----------



## crisn11

hey gals...what's the good word today? another stressful day for me but I made it..think I'm gonna do my nails tonight. Hmmm what color..? I'm thinking Enthusiast by my love..Chanel! ha ha


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good morning/afternoon/evening lovely ladies! *

*crisn*, I'm sorry you had a rough day. What color is "enthusiast"?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Good morning/afternoon/evening lovely ladies! *
> 
> *crisn*, I'm sorry you had a rough day. What color is "enthusiast"?




Good morning ladies 

*crisn*, I'm sorry as well. And I have to ask the same thing as Panda, what colour is that?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, good morning!! Are you off to class? I'm about ready for bed, hehe


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, good morning!! Are you off to class? I'm about ready for bed, hehe



I'm off to school in a bit, yes  Haha okay, perfect timing..  What's the time for you now?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, 12:32am...so you're about..7-8 hours ahead? wot wot, have a wonderful day at school!!! Will chat to you probably when I'm at work!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, 12:32am...so you're about..7-8 hours ahead? wot wot, have a wonderful day at school!!! Will chat to you probably when I'm at work!



About nine I think  Thank you so much! Yes probably!


----------



## crisn11

Panda , Cari enthusiast is a really hot red. Soo pretty but I didn't do my nails last night  I was too tired and decided to get some sleep. Maybe tonight will be the night! Today i should be getting my JUMBO!! So eccited. Is it too much for me to stand outside with a welcome sign for the UPS man? HA HA


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Panda , Cari enthusiast is a really hot red. Soo pretty but I didn't do my nails last night  I was too tired and decided to get some sleep. Maybe tonight will be the night! Today i should be getting my JUMBO!! So eccited. Is it too much for me to stand outside with a welcome sign for the UPS man? HA HA



Sometimes sleep is important as well, sometimes it's even more important than nails  Ahh! I'm so ecxited for you  I can't wait to see modeling pictures! Haha, I think he would love it. Maybe some fresh bakes muffins as well?


----------



## crisn11

HA ha!! Just prayiung it comes while I am home. After i drop off my older son to school i go to kickboxing..then I will be home again, but then I have to leave to pick him up at 3ish. Let's all say a prayer it comes in the evening when I will be home indefinitely!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> HA ha!! Just prayiung it comes while I am home. After i drop off my older son to school i go to kickboxing..then I will be home again, but then I have to leave to pick him up at 3ish. Let's all say a prayer it comes in the evening when I will be home indefinitely!



Haha I'll cross my fingers for you once more  How many children do you have?  And may I ask how old you are, you look very young in your avatar!  Ah, you do kickboxing? I've also done that for a few years ago!


----------



## crisn11

^ cari..I'm going to be 32 January 31st...I have 2 boys Luke and Roy. Luke is 6 and Roy is 2. Yes I love kickboxing. Before I had my 2nd son i used to teach in a teach..spin and a class called group power. When my younger son starts school next september I might start doing that again. For now he comes with me and it's all good. I wish i was younger ha ha. My 20's flew by.


----------



## asmellycow

hi everyone! hows your day?


----------



## cookie87

hey girls!!

any of u using applegarde or meltonian conditioner on ur chanel caviar flaps?

if u do... do u only apply on the outside or also the inside of ur flap? (cos the insides are also leather)


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> ^ cari..I'm going to be 32 January 31st...I have 2 boys Luke and Roy. Luke is 6 and Roy is 2. Yes I love kickboxing. Before I had my 2nd son i used to teach in a teach..spin and a class called group power. When my younger son starts school next september I might start doing that again. For now he comes with me and it's all good. I wish i was younger ha ha. My 20's flew by.



Really? You look like you're in your 20's in your avatar! That's so sweet  You should do so if you like it, that must be great for your body, I really should start going to the gym more often! ush: Haha, I just had a minor age crisis now that I turned 18 :shame:


----------



## Cari284

*asmellycow*, Hi there  Not so good, home. Doing school work, not so fun. You?

*wanxia*, I've read some stuff about it here on TPF, and thought that I would use it on my, but I don't really know how to apply it though..  Sorry!


----------



## cookie87

*cari* : jus need to pour the conditioner on a white soft cloth .. den apply in circular motion den leave it to dry.. haha! but now i'm wondering if i should apply the inside too.. LOL


----------



## asmellycow

Cari284 said:


> *asmellycow*, Hi there  Not so good, home. Doing school work, not so fun. You?
> 
> *wanxia*, I've read some stuff about it here on TPF, and thought that I would use it on my, but I don't really know how to apply it though..  Sorry!



aww. i understand how sucky that feels. i just stayed up for two days trying to finish my paper because i procrastinated too much during the semester  shucks. no more next semester!

i'm stressing out deciding what to wear! first date with a guy i really like tomorrow!


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> *cari* : jus need to pour the conditioner on a white soft cloth .. den apply in circular motion den leave it to dry.. haha! but now i'm wondering if i should apply the inside too.. LOL



Thank you for the tip  Yes, I see.. I really don't know. I'm not such an expert  But someone here should know!



asmellycow said:


> aww. i understand how sucky that feels. i just stayed up for two days trying to finish my paper because i procrastinated too much during the semester  shucks. no more next semester!
> i'm stressing out deciding what to wear! first date with a guy i really like tomorrow!



Poor you, two whole days?  Ohhh, that is so much more ecxiting than my essay! Tell me more, what are you choosing between? And how old are you buy the way?


----------



## crisn11

Cari284 said:


> Really? You look like you're in your 20's in your avatar! That's so sweet  You should do so if you like it, that must be great for your body, I really should start going to the gym more often! ush: Haha, I just had a minor age crisis now that I turned 18 :shame:



aww 18..that feels like ages ago!! after kids you learn to love the gym ha ha.


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> aww 18..that feels like ages ago!! after kids you learn to love the gym ha ha.



Haha, that's the funniest thing I've heard today  Anything new about the Jumbo?


----------



## crisn11

oh please i hust received a phone call!! My bag was never shipped!!!!!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> oh please i hust received a phone call!! My bag was never shipped!!!!!



What?!  Why?


----------



## crisn11

It was left in the corner...that's what i was told:cry:


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*,  they better give you something as compensation for not shipping it out quickly...ARGHLES!!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> It was left in the corner...that's what i was told:cry:



What? I'm so sorry for you  Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn*,  they better give you something as compensation for not shipping it out quickly...ARGHLES!!



I totally agree! And hello there Panda  At work?


----------



## crisn11

^^ Cari, Panda..UGH i'm so upset but what can I do. She said they would overnight it  so all I can do is wait. I got it from Michigan Saks.


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> ^^ Cari, Panda..UGH i'm so upset but what can I do. She said they would overnight it  so all I can do is wait. I got it from Michigan Saks.



I guess the only thing you can do is wait.. You really should get something for this.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I'm at the art gallery working. We have an exhibit opening tonight...one on Filipino folklore..quite exciting. Are you into urban/street art at all? ^_^


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I'm at the art gallery working. We have an exhibit opening tonight...one on Filipino folklore..quite exciting. Are you into urban/street art at all? ^_^



That sounds like so much fun! I would love to work at a gallery!  I think I like most art, I would like to see something like that sometime! I'm open to new things


----------



## crisn11

^^ So my bag was not shipped overnight..now I am told it was shipped 2nd day. All they are going to do is refund my shipping charges. I am really upset. the SA was very nice during the whole purchase process but now there is no compensation. I am not asking for anything drastic but I am disappointed!


----------



## eggpudding

Hello Chanel girls..

Just popping in to get your opinions - if you only had so much to spend, which one would you rather, a black caviar WOC or a Balenciaga City with giant silver or gold hardware (leather colour undecided)?


----------



## eggpudding

crisn11 said:


> ^^ So my bag was not shipped overnight..now I am told it was shipped 2nd day. All they are going to do is refund my shipping charges. I am really upset. the SA was very nice during the whole purchase process but now there is no compensation. I am not asking for anything drastic but I am disappointed!


 
Oh no! What bag did you get??


----------



## crisn11

I purchased my first flap, a black caviar jumbo w/silver hardware. i took advantage of the Saks promotion. I was told the bag was to be shipped last thursday and that I should receive it this week. I never received tracking info and so I have been waiting patiently. Tuesday i called just to get the tracking info but she was off. I felt terrible for even bothering her.She told me that she would call me the next day. i didn't hear anything from her so today I emailed her instead of calling, 2 mins. later she calls me and tells me my bag was never shipped, that it was left in the corner and that she would be shipping it overnight and would call me later w/tacking info. Well 5pm eastern rolls around and still no word so i called her only to hear that they didn't overnight it and I won't be getting it until Monday!


----------



## glistenpearls

Ohh are you serious?????
I got mine yesterday. I remember our bags were sent on the same day. I may have to exchange it to different colors soon though, so now I'm totally confused. I hope you get your bag soon.


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> ^^ So my bag was not shipped overnight..now I am told it was shipped 2nd day. All they are going to do is refund my shipping charges. I am really upset. the SA was very nice during the whole purchase process but now there is no compensation. I am not asking for anything drastic but I am disappointed!





crisn11 said:


> I purchased my first flap, a black caviar jumbo w/silver hardware. i took advantage of the Saks promotion. I was told the bag was to be shipped last thursday and that I should receive it this week. I never received tracking info and so I have been waiting patiently. Tuesday i called just to get the tracking info but she was off. I felt terrible for even bothering her.She told me that she would call me the next day. i didn't hear anything from her so today I emailed her instead of calling, 2 mins. later she calls me and tells me my bag was never shipped, that it was left in the corner and that she would be shipping it overnight and would call me later w/tacking info. Well 5pm eastern rolls around and still no word so i called her only to hear that they didn't overnight it and I won't be getting it until Monday!



That is not right of them.. When you spend so much money on a bag, you expect more. I'm so sorry for you. But at leat you will get your bag soon. I'm crossing my fingers for you  I can't wait for the reveal, it's going to be great  Try to stay positive!


----------



## crisn11

^^ Yes it was never shipped, i was told it was shipped but it turns out it was sitting in the corner unshipped.


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> ^^ Yes it was never shipped, i was told it was shipped but it turns out it was sitting in the corner unshipped.



I'm so so sorry  They should really give you something more for your trouble. I'm hoping the bag will come as soon as it can!


----------



## Cari284

Now I'm off to bed. Talk to you wonderful ladies in the morning 

(Sleeping with all my fingers crossed for you *crisn11*)


----------



## crisn11

Cari284 said:


> Now I'm off to bed. Talk to you wonderful ladies in the morning
> 
> (Sleeping with all my fingers crossed for you *crisn11*)



Nitey nite Cari! and thank you...won't know until monday


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

eggpudding said:


> Hello Chanel girls..
> 
> Just popping in to get your opinions - if you only had so much to spend, which one would you rather, a black caviar WOC or a Balenciaga City with giant silver or gold hardware (leather colour undecided)?


 
^ I would keep saving until I had enough $$$ for the bag that I absolutely loved.  Don't just settle because it's in your price range.  

But from your options, I'd go with the Balenciaga City with GH as I'm not a fan of WOCs.  Might I suggest opting for the black medium caviar instead?  You would get more bang for your buck ---it's really versatile: days/nights & casual/dressy.  I think that's a better investment bag.


----------



## PANda_USC

*eggpudding*, even though I'm not a bgirl, I'd go for the city. The city can hold way more than a WOC(I could never use one since I carry a lot of stuff and like big bags anyways).


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, oy oy, I hope they snuck in some no. 5 or something..a little gift pouch..those %^&$ers...really unprofessional..."sitting there in the corner" and only "2 day shipping"


----------



## crisn11

panda..what can you do. Mistakes happen..but now that I have had so much time to sit and think I am wondering if i should have gotten the Jumbo in beige since my GST is black caviar....ugh is the beige that delicate? meaning is it prone to tranfer stains from clothing and what not?


----------



## nviedprincess

Aw Crisn that sucks! On the flip side I have a RAVE about excellent customer service. So you know I got my new Levenger notebook last week, but I scratched it with my fingernail. I emailed them to see what I could do (if I could do anything) to fix the scratch and they offered to REPLACE it! I was taken aback bc I was not expecting something like that but wooohooo!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, it's not as prone to color transfer as white. It's probably equal to pink...it's harder to transfer color to caviar than to lambskin.  Beige is TDF but black was also a great, neutral, and a practical choice!


----------



## crisn11

nviedprincess said:


> Aw Crisn that sucks! On the flip side I have a RAVE about excellent customer service. So you know I got my new Levenger notebook last week, but I scratched it with my fingernail. I emailed them to see what I could do (if I could do anything) to fix the scratch and they offered to REPLACE it! I was taken aback bc I was not expecting something like that but wooohooo!


 That's amazing!! That's above anyone's expectations.


----------



## cparroyo777

hello ladies! Does anybody know how much is the le marais flap black/gold medium size? I know that the large one is $1795. I would love to know how much the medium size is. TIA!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> panda..what can you do. Mistakes happen..but now that I have had so much time to sit and think I am wondering if i should have gotten the Jumbo in beige since my GST is black caviar....ugh is the beige that delicate? meaning is it prone to tranfer stains from clothing and what not?



Ah, the beige is one of my favorite colours  But I don't think that it'll matter that you already have a black GST, they are so different bags  I think you will love your Jumbo once you get it. I'm also thinking about another black bag, I think it's just so classic!

And good morning to everyone


----------



## crisn11

Good morning lovely pf ladies!! Cold and rainy here...


----------



## nviedprincess

Aw crisn you're getting Ida remnants. We had them BAD for the past two days, I dunno what's up for today.


----------



## crisn11

^^ 
Nvied..where do you live? I'm in NJ.


----------



## nviedprincess

Va


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Good morning lovely pf ladies!! Cold and rainy here...



Here as well  Here it's about 35 f!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, stay dry!!!

*cari*, stay warm!!

Oy oy..it's 47 degrees F here but it feels really chilly..finger joints all stiff!

Who is excited for the weekend!?!?!?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn*, stay dry!!!
> 
> *cari*, stay warm!!
> 
> Oy oy..it's 47 degrees F here but it feels really chilly..finger joints all stiff!
> 
> Who is excited for the weekend!?!?!?



Haha thank you  I'm half excited, got a lot of schoolwork to do  But I think I'm going out with my Chanel tomorrow!  You?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, oyy, good luck with your school work!! I'm taking out my Chanel too..I have my Violet Jumbo with me at work today..tonight for my anniversary dinner, gonna take out my tweed flap!

how long have you been with dbf? Oh Oh! You going shopping this weekend? ^_^


----------



## LabRatPhD

Hi ladies!

I am excited for the weekend! It's been a long work week. Bleh! Tomorrow I have a hair appointment and am going to Neiman Marcus with my DF to pick out fabrics for his new suits. I will drag him to Chanel for sure!

*Glistenpearls* - hey fellow Austinite! Do you go to the Domain for your Chanel fix?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, oyy, good luck with your school work!! I'm taking out my Chanel too..I have my Violet Jumbo with me at work today..tonight for my anniversary dinner, gonna take out my tweed flap!
> 
> how long have you been with dbf? Oh Oh! You going shopping this weekend? ^_^



Thank you so much  Then you have to post in action pictures! I love your bags, and I want to see them more often  Anniversary dinner? Ahhw, cute! I want pictures then to! 

We have been together for almost 2 and a half years now. What are you and your dbf celebrating tonight?


----------



## Cari284

LabRatPhD said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am excited for the weekend! It's been a long work week. Bleh! Tomorrow I have a hair appointment and am going to Neiman Marcus with my DF to pick out fabrics for his new suits. I will drag him to Chanel for sure!
> 
> *Glistenpearls* - hey fellow Austinite! Do you go to the Domain for your Chanel fix?



I really need to get a hair appointment as well, I never have time.. That sounds like fun  I wish we had a Chanel store here. I would be drooling outside their window ever day then


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, Ooo that's a long time!! Everytime I date a guy, it only lasts 2 years max..I don't know..Maybe they have expiration dates, haha.

It's our 1 year, 2 month anniversary!! ^_^.  I will post pics up for u , hehehehehe.

Oy Oy, once you graduate from HS, you should take a trip to the States!! :: imagines Cari drooling in front of NYC's Chanel:: :: PANda helps wipe up drool::


----------



## PANda_USC

*labrat*, Ooo, what are you getting done to your hair?! I'm thinking of some dramatic changes for myself(brown hair and goldish highlights)


----------



## LabRatPhD

*Cari284* - yes I am overdue for a hair appointment. I am trying to grow out my hair for my wedding next year but it gets annoying as it gets longer!
Hehe, the Chanel is in the Neiman Marcus which is right next to the men's suit dept. DF can't escape it!

*PANda_USC* - I normally get a clear glaze put on (love it!) and a trim. My stylist really wanted me to try  highlights but I am too scared to! I have black hair (not jet black as it has some brown in it) but I feel like I am not very adventurous. The glaze helps make my hair super shiny but I get tired of the flat color.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, Ooo that's a long time!! Everytime I date a guy, it only lasts 2 years max..I don't know..Maybe they have expiration dates, haha.
> 
> It's our 1 year, 2 month anniversary!! ^_^.  I will post pics up for u , hehehehehe.
> 
> Oy Oy, once you graduate from HS, you should take a trip to the States!! :: imagines Cari drooling in front of NYC's Chanel:: :: PANda helps wipe up drool::



I know, it's long.. I'm even surprised myself! Hahah, then I will keep my fingers crossed for you this time  Ahw, thank you so much, can't wait for the pictures 

Hahahaha, you made me laugh out loud now!  Yes, I really want to come back there soon, I love it! I think my bf is going to California soon, I'll try talk him in to bringing me 




LabRatPhD said:


> *Cari284* - yes I am overdue for a hair appointment. I am trying to grow out my hair for my wedding next year but it gets annoying as it gets longer!
> Hehe, the Chanel is in the Neiman Marcus which is right next to the men's suit dept. DF can't escape it!
> 
> *PANda_USC* - I normally get a clear glaze put on (love it!) and a trim. My stylist really wanted me to try  highlights but I am too scared to! I have black hair (not jet black as it has some brown in it) but I feel like I am not very adventurous. The glaze helps make my hair super shiny but I get tired of the flat color.



I'm more than overdue ush: Really? When are you getting married?  Haha that's very smart!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, your dbf is coming to CA!!?!? Then it's settled, you're coming too!! ::tucks you away in one of his suitcases:: ^_^.

*labrat*, Oooo, does your hair naturally just get matte? Hehe..I have blackish brown hair too...looks brown in the sun..always turns orange when I try to dye it full brown..:: sigh::  Oh yes..and we all wanna hear about ur wedding plans!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, your dbf is coming to CA!!?!? Then it's settled, you're coming too!! ::tucks you away in one of his suitcases:: ^_^.
> 
> *labrat*, Oooo, does your hair naturally just get matte? Hehe..I have blackish brown hair too...looks brown in the sun..always turns orange when I try to dye it full brown..:: sigh::  Oh yes..and we all wanna hear about ur wedding plans!!!



Hahaha I would love to come there  I really have to talk to him. I can manage alone, or you could take care of me!  He can do whatever he wants to do, and then it would not be a problem for him anyway


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I would definitely love to show you around San Francisco!!! Great seafood/restaurants, nice, chilly weather, fabulous shopping..ehehehheheheh:: puts plotting hat on::


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I would definitely love to show you around San Francisco!!! Great seafood/restaurants, nice, chilly weather, fabulous shopping..ehehehheheheh:: puts plotting hat on::



That would be fantastic  Ahh, I love love love seafood, it's my favorite! Ahh, and Chanel! Haha you make me laugh everytime


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, now that you have your first Chanel, are you hooked? hehe..looking at other styles and colors? : wink nudge:

P.S: glad I could make some people on here smile! My dbf calls me "clown gnome"..clown because of my humor..gnome because of my height..


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, now that you have your first Chanel, are you hooked? hehe..looking at other styles and colors? : wink nudge:
> 
> P.S: glad I could make some people on here smile! My dbf calls me "clown gnome"..clown because of my humor..gnome because of my height..



I just know that I'm very very in love with the colour beige, but I don't know which bag I want in that colour.. I'm definitely hooked on Chanel, or at least every other brand have flown out of my head 

Haha, that's so cute  My dbf can't tease me about my hight, he's not that much taller than me  But that is a bit sad as well, because then I don't get to wear heels as much when I'm with him.. :wondering


----------



## glistenpearls

LabRatPhD said:


> *Glistenpearls* - hey fellow Austinite! Do you go to the Domain for your Chanel fix?


 
Sometimes hahah! But they normally don't have the colors that I want so most of the time I have to get it outside TX and it saves me some taxes $$

We should just go shopping together one day


----------



## LuckyDevil

I'm so excited!!! I just placed the orders for 2 Chanels!


----------



## LabRatPhD

glistenpearls said:


> Sometimes hahah! But they normally don't have the colors that I want so most of the time I have to get it outside TX and it saves me some taxes $$
> 
> We should just go shopping together one day



For sure! 

Yeah, the SAs are not as knowledgeable as I would have like. I tend to put my name on lists at Saks and the boutiques since the NM SAs have no idea what is going on. There was one SA who used to be the Chanel Specialist (who is no longer at our store) who was really knowledgeable. I just go to ogle the RTW a bit!


----------



## glistenpearls

I think I know who is that SA (her initial L?). Yeah I put my name at Saks too but I really dont have patient sometimes, I just want it like now now now


----------



## LabRatPhD

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, your dbf is coming to CA!!?!? Then it's settled, you're coming too!! ::tucks you away in one of his suitcases:: ^_^.
> 
> *labrat*, Oooo, does your hair naturally just get matte? Hehe..I have blackish brown hair too...looks brown in the sun..always turns orange when I try to dye it full brown..:: sigh::  Oh yes..and we all wanna hear about ur wedding plans!!!



Hahaha, yes my hair ends up looking kind of dull no matter how much I spend on products. The glazing treatment has improved the shine a lot!

My wedding is on Aug 7, 2010 and is going to be in Hershey, PA. The only things we have done so far are booking the venue and ordering my dress! I am in love with my dress - it is Carolina Herrera and has lace appliques and polka dots on the skirt portion! I LOVE polka dots! Now I am on the hunt for shoes. I am thinking CLs and the SA at CL Vegas told me there are going to be a lot of pretty wedding-appropriate shoes for resort. Here is a pic of my dress! I posted a pic of me in the dress when I tried on the sample but I can't find it! Plus this pic shows the details a lot better!


----------



## LabRatPhD

glistenpearls said:


> I think I know who is that SA (her initial L?). Yeah I put my name at Saks too but I really dont have patient sometimes, I just want it like now now now



I know L - she is super sweet and has helped me in the past. She is pretty good but there was an SA, P, who was really into Chanel and always knew what was going on. P helped my DF when he bought me a Chanel for my birthday a few years ago. I don't know what happened to her...

I know what you mean. Buying from NM is always instant gratification but it stinks that they don't always have a good selection. I am apparently the first person on the list for the only Blue Roi they are getting but I haven't gotten the call yet. I just turned down one at the boutique because I wasn't sure but DF may buy it for me as a Christmas present so now I am relying on NM to let me know!


----------



## Cari284

LabRatPhD said:


> My wedding is on Aug 7, 2010 and is going to be in Hershey, PA. The only things we have done so far are booking the venue and ordering my dress! I am in love with my dress - it is Carolina Herrera and has lace appliques and polka dots on the skirt portion! I LOVE polka dots! Now I am on the hunt for shoes. I am thinking CLs and the SA at CL Vegas told me there are going to be a lot of pretty wedding-appropriate shoes for resort. Here is a pic of my dress! I posted a pic of me in the dress when I tried on the sample but I can't find it! Plus this pic shows the details a lot better!



Ahh that's so exciting for you!  And I have to say that that dress is stunning, it's so timeless and beautiful. You really chose a stunner! CLs would be great to that dress, and it's perfect that they are getting "wedding-appropriate" shoes for resort! You have to show them to us once you get your hand on some pictures! And I would love to see you in that dress, so keep looking for those picture


----------



## glistenpearls

Now that you mention it, when I picked up my GST from NM few weeks ago, the SA "A" told me about the blue roi jumbo. He even showed me the look book and everything. He said he will talk to L about it. But I never heard again. I ended up choosing the Marine Blue with Saks, but now I'm having a second thought after seeing so many blue roi pictures. I'm now back on the list for blue roi with Saks, but because of this I cannot use my Marine Blue until I have my final decision (because if you use it that means you have to cut the tag; and if you cut the tag that means no return or exchange).

Congrats on your upcoming wedding! Beautiful gown~ I want to get married again looking at your picture.




LabRatPhD said:


> I know L - she is super sweet and has helped me in the past. She is pretty good but there was an SA, P, who was really into Chanel and always knew what was going on. P helped my DF when he bought me a Chanel for my birthday a few years ago. I don't know what happened to her...
> 
> I know what you mean. Buying from NM is always instant gratification but it stinks that they don't always have a good selection. I am apparently the first person on the list for the only Blue Roi they are getting but I haven't gotten the call yet. I just turned down one at the boutique because I wasn't sure but DF may buy it for me as a Christmas present so now I am relying on NM to let me know!


----------



## crisn11

LabRatPhD said:


> Hahaha, yes my hair ends up looking kind of dull no matter how much I spend on products. The glazing treatment has improved the shine a lot!
> 
> My wedding is on Aug 7, 2010 and is going to be in Hershey, PA. The only things we have done so far are booking the venue and ordering my dress! I am in love with my dress - it is Carolina Herrera and has lace appliques and polka dots on the skirt portion! I LOVE polka dots! Now I am on the hunt for shoes. I am thinking CLs and the SA at CL Vegas told me there are going to be a lot of pretty wedding-appropriate shoes for resort. Here is a pic of my dress! I posted a pic of me in the dress when I tried on the sample but I can't find it! Plus this pic shows the details a lot better!


What a beautiful dress!! Where in Hershey?


----------



## glistenpearls

Yipeee..I just want to say I'm happy it's Friday. I'm packing up, I'm so not going to stay in this office for another minute!


----------



## crisn11

Glisten have a great weekend.  It's cold, windy , and rainy here..I'm going to light a fire and watch a movie later..maybe a glass of Pinot.


----------



## glistenpearls

Teehee one minute has passed and I'm still here. Oooh...I wish it's cold here (I love cold, I hate summer), some pinot would have been excellent. I'm going to continue to watch the Surrogates movie at home.
Have a great weekend too Crisn11! (I'm sure we will be in the forum ahaha arent we sad).


----------



## Cari284

glistenpearls said:


> Yipeee..I just want to say I'm happy it's Friday. I'm packing up, I'm so not going to stay in this office for another minute!



Haha, I think you're doing the right thing  Here it's almost saturday now..


----------



## LabRatPhD

*Cari284* - Thank you! Yes, I am excited for the shoes now - the new CL glitters may be calling my name! I can't have anything too high though because DF is only a few inches taller than me and my feet hurt after 1 hour in very high heels! I will keep you posted! 

*glistenpearls* - Hmm...I think I know of A as well and he may be the one who put me on the list. I have never met him though so I don't know. Yeah, I am a little concerned about my status for Blue Roi. Is there a designated Chanel Specialist there anymore? Every time I go there, someone from handbags is always helping customers. It's annoying because I have been buying Chanel from this NM ever since it opened and I wish I had an SA who I could count on (now that P is gone). Is Saks getting Blue Roi in caviar? I was told by my Saks SA that they are only getting lamb...
Thanks for the compliments on the dress! I am pretty excited for the wedding! 

*crisn11* - Thank you! The reception is going to be at the Hotel Hershey. It is gorgeous there and I am so excited!


----------



## crisn11

Labrat The hotel hershey is beautiful. We were just there over the summer. The grounds of the hotel are picturesque and the Circular Dining room was divine! what an excellent choice!


----------



## glistenpearls

LabRatPhD said:


> *glistenpearls* - Hmm...I think I know of A as well and he may be the one who put me on the list. I have never met him though so I don't know. Yeah, I am a little concerned about my status for Blue Roi. Is there a designated Chanel Specialist there anymore? Every time I go there, someone from handbags is always helping customers. It's annoying because I have been buying Chanel from this NM ever since it opened and I wish I had an SA who I could count on (now that P is gone). Is Saks getting Blue Roi in caviar? I was told by my Saks SA that they are only getting lamb...
> Thanks for the compliments on the dress! I am pretty excited for the wedding!


 
I think if you keep calling and reminding him, it should be fine. I just dont have the patient to chase him that's why it doesn't bother me when he didn't call back. Funny because I bought a bag for him and I've seen him a couple times, but yet I received no news. I don't think there is designated Chanel Specialist there...well from what I see anyway. I hope the future Saks that will open next to NM will have bigger Chanel selection.

I called Saks FL, they will have blue roi in caviar but right now might only be in maxi (and they ordered 6), not jumbo. Saks MI said they will hv jumbo but there is no ETA at the moment.


----------



## Cari284

LabRatPhD said:


> *Cari284* - Thank you! Yes, I am excited for the shoes now - the new CL glitters may be calling my name! I can't have anything too high though because DF is only a few inches taller than me and my feet hurt after 1 hour in very high heels! I will keep you posted!
> 
> *crisn11* - Thank you! The reception is going to be at the Hotel Hershey. It is gorgeous there and I am so excited!



That sounds great  My dbf is just a few inches taller than me as well, so I don't get to wear heels as much either.. But I'm sure you will find something gorgeous! Yes, please do so


----------



## LabRatPhD

*Crisn11* - Thank you! As soon as I got engaged, my mom made calls to the Hotel Hershey about venue availabilities. LOL. I love it there - my mom and I go to the spa every time I come into town.

*glisten* - haha, I did not get a good vibe from A. It's frustrating to lose an SA. I have bought Chanel bags, costume jewelry, and RTW from that NM and I feel like they never let me know what is going on! After P left, I think my information was passed to her successor in fine apparel, R. R just rubs me the wrong way and I don't care to purchase anything from him! I don't care for any of the other SAs except for L but I haven't seen her around much lately. Maybe I should bug my Saks SA about Blue Roi...

*Cari* - haha it's almost nice to have a bf whose a few inches taller. Gives me an excuse to not suffer in heels!!


----------



## glistenpearls

LabRatPhD said:


> *glisten* - haha, I did not get a good vibe from A. It's frustrating to lose an SA. I have bought Chanel bags, costume jewelry, and RTW from that NM and I feel like they never let me know what is going on! After P left, I think my information was passed to her successor in fine apparel, R. R just rubs me the wrong way and I don't care to purchase anything from him! I don't care for any of the other SAs except for L but I haven't seen her around much lately. Maybe I should bug my Saks SA about Blue Roi...



I think L is not there as often as she used to because she's about to have a baby. Yeah A is actually new, but I find him quite inexperience. I know the prices of the bags better than him! haha But what put me off the most, he knew there is only going to be 1 blue roi. Yep, the store only order 1! but yet he said something can be done if I really want it. Oh well..I won't be too happy if I was in the list then next day my name is being crossed out. In a way I'm glad he didnt call me back.

Yeah if you want to be safe, you should put your names somewhere else too. Never hurt you know.


----------



## nviedprincess

LabRatPhD said:


> Hahaha, yes my hair ends up looking kind of dull no matter how much I spend on products. The glazing treatment has improved the shine a lot!
> 
> My wedding is on Aug 7, 2010 and is going to be in Hershey, PA. The only things we have done so far are booking the venue and ordering my dress! I am in love with my dress - it is Carolina Herrera and has lace appliques and polka dots on the skirt portion! I LOVE polka dots! Now I am on the hunt for shoes. I am thinking CLs and the SA at CL Vegas told me there are going to be a lot of pretty wedding-appropriate shoes for resort. Here is a pic of my dress! I posted a pic of me in the dress when I tried on the sample but I can't find it! Plus this pic shows the details a lot better!



prettttyyyy!!!


----------



## cookie87

hey girls.. i'm so depressed... 

got my jumbo last week.. and now i jus realise the stitching on the top (near the metal round eyelet, wher the chain comes out) came out(see photo the red dotted line)...  

nv even use it b4.. 

jus bring it to sg chanel jus now.. but they dun allow exchange.. sigh.. only repair..


----------



## asmellycow

i can't really see the stitching. but does it affect the functionality of the bag? how much does it cost to repair?


----------



## cookie87

*asmellycow* : the stitching came out.. and the string is "pointing" out lei... so ugly.. they repair free for me.. but y dun they do exchange ? 


and they told me they only do exchange like if ur hubby or fren buy from paris for u den u wanna change design or colors.. 
but for defect they only do repair.. WTH is this ? stupid logic, nv heard of this b4, shouldn't it be the other way round? (not to allow exchange for colors/design..only exchange for defect)

chanel policy really sucks.. at least LV do 1 to 1 exchange within 1 month regardless of exchange designs/colors or due to defects... sigh... 




here's a clearer pic to show where my stitching came off at..
*the stitching on the top eyelet (near the metal round thing with hole where the chain comes out) came out(see photo the red dotted line stitching the green circled up area is where my stitching came off)*


----------



## Cari284

LabRatPhD said:


> *Cari* - haha it's almost nice to have a bf whose a few inches taller. Gives me an excuse to not suffer in heels!!



That's quite smart though 



wanxia said:


> hey girls.. i'm so depressed...
> got my jumbo last week.. and now i jus realise the stitching on the top (near the metal round eyelet, wher the chain comes out) came out(see photo the red dotted line)...
> nv even use it b4..
> jus bring it to sg chanel jus now.. but they dun allow exchange.. sigh.. only repair..



No! I'm so sorry for you  Have you decided if you are going to send it to repair? This shoud  not happen


----------



## cookie87

they keep telling me can only do repair. fine. free repair anyway. and i tell them to get it done by friday. 
i hope i will see a "brand new lookalike" when i collect it on friday. if not they gonna get it from me. service really sucks. want to make up reasons/excuse also say in a more logic way la. give me this kind of lame excuse. WTH. but no matter wad. chanel's policy itself has got some problem. they should reflect on it! 

oh and the SA really need to go for some classes to buck up on their service! LOL!

nv had such problems with LV. 1st time buying chanel den this problem. wth.


anyway, they send for repair in SG not like LV repair is "fly" ur bag to paris to repair. i really doubt the quality of repair in SG for chanel. but i hope it turns out good. 


BUT!! i wonder how are they gonna stitch it back. since the strings came off at the "top" and if those who got a jumbo flap, right under the flap is another caviar meaning 2 pieces of caviar, 1 outer with diamond stitch & 1 under plain without diamond stitch.

are they gonna remove the 2 pieces of caviar, so can stitch the "top" part ? OMG! i cant imagine!!


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> they keep telling me can only do repair. fine. free repair anyway. and i tell them to get it done by friday.
> i hope i will see a "brand new lookalike" when i collect it on friday. if not they gonna get it from me. service really sucks. want to make up reasons/excuse also say in a more logic way la. give me this kind of lame excuse. WTH. but no matter wad. chanel's policy itself has got some problem. they should reflect on it!
> 
> oh and the SA really need to go for some classes to buck up on their service! LOL!
> 
> nv had such problems with LV. 1st time buying chanel den this problem. wth.
> 
> anyway, they send for repair in SG not like LV repair is "fly" ur bag to paris to repair. i really doubt the quality of repair in SG for chanel. but i hope it turns out good.
> 
> BUT!! i wonder how are they gonna stitch it back. since the strings came off at the "top" and if those who got a jumbo flap, right under the flap is another caviar meaning 2 pieces of caviar, 1 outer with diamond stitch & 1 under plain without diamond stitch.
> 
> are they gonna remove the 2 pieces of caviar, so can stitch the "top" part ? OMG! i cant imagine!!



I really hope it'll work out for you, you have to keep us posted. This is so unfortunate for you, I'm so sorry! I really really hope that they can fix it, you shouldn't even have to doubt it..


----------



## cookie87

i hope they really can. and i hope it turns out like new. if not i'm gonna demand a new piece. WTH policy is this!! 

i'm so pissed! 

all along i thought chanel CS/policy is good since it is so exp. but now. NO!

LV's CS/policy is way way way better!


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> i hope they really can. and i hope it turns out like new. if not i'm gonna demand a new piece. WTH policy is this!!
> 
> i'm so pissed!
> 
> all along i thought chanel CS/policy is good since it is so exp. but now. NO!
> 
> LV's CS/policy is way way way better!



Yes, you should. I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## asmellycow

wow. i think it's unreasonable service you can't do an exchange for a bag! if we're paying so much for a bag, we should be able to get our money's worth! this is so unfortunate. 

let us know when you receive the bag on friday. i hope it looks brand new!


----------



## Cari284

asmellycow said:


> wow. i think it's unreasonable service you can't do an exchange for a bag! if we're paying so much for a bag, we should be able to get our money's worth! this is so unfortunate.
> 
> let us know when you receive the bag on friday. i hope it looks brand new!



_I know, it's not like we're spending that kind of money to get a defected bag.._


----------



## cookie87

yes! tats y i say LV's policy/CS is 100000000000x better than chanel one! 

chanel hv stupid policy!


----------



## purse-nality

gals, fashionistahs! 

anyone can tell me what brand of glads are LC wearing...









choo's???


----------



## burberryprncess

I love the jade color nail polish.  So guess what happened last weekend.  DH saved me from getting a heart attack by giving me $100 to buy a new bottle of jade nail polish off eBay.  I had one, well technically still have, but almost ran out because DS was in desperate need for that color paint for his science project and no other green worked.    Little did both DH and DS know it wasn't a $10 bottle that you normally find at the stores.  I had to make several calls to get it from Chanel online when they had it up for sale.  Anyway, they didn't know and sometimes get into the habit of using my nail polish for their projects.     Well, with $100, the ongoing rate at eBay, I ain't getting it.  Oh well....life with kids and DH.


----------



## crisn11

^^ OMG that si very nice of you to let the little ones use it! Ha mine aren't allowed anywhere near my Chanel polishes..Jade is gorgeous. I've been alternating between that and Diabolic..love it!


----------



## LuckyDevil

Hello everyone!


----------



## Tooomz

Hello lovelies! Where is everyone?


----------



## Cari284

Tooomz said:


> Hello lovelies! Where is everyone?



Hello there  I know, it's been quite over here for some time now. Maybe because it's just been weekend for everyone.

*Panda*! I want to see anniversary pictures


----------



## asmellycow

hi everyone!!  how has everyone's day been?


----------



## crisn11

Cari284 said:


> Hello there  I know, it's been quite over here for some time now. Maybe because it's just been weekend for everyone.
> 
> *Panda*! I want to see anniversary pictures



Yes Panda PICS PLEASE!! ha ha Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Bri 333

Happy Monday!!! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Helloooooooo to all of my lovely fellow Chanel-ians!!*

*F*, hey hey dear! Long time no chat!

*asmellycow*, I'm at work!! Drove dbf to the airport at 5:30 AM today, woot! How's your day?

*cari*, ::runs away:: :: shouts:: "We didn't take any anniversary pics!! He was a bit glum this weekend...due to work and uncertain career goals..." How are you doing my Love?

*crisn*, you must be receiving your bag today!!!!!! AHHH, you must be so stoked..! It's going to look beautiful on you! You have a fab figure! (and dbf and I didn't take pics this weekend, >_<..we ate a lot and he wasn't in the best of moods...)

*bri*, I hope your weekend was fantastic as well! Mine was okay..a bit stressful but it has passed...what did you do this weekend?


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh my girls! I am in so much trouble! I recently got addicted to Louboutins and now I want more and more...getting greedy..does that ever happen to anyone?

These are the two pairs on my :: booming voice:: HOOOLLLLLLYYYYYY GRAIIIIIIILLLL list....(whenever I say "Holy Grail" I think of Monty Python)

Lemme get your feedback on the two...the first one comes in an orangey-red, white iridescent or nude clear swarovski crystals, and the second shoe comes in silver, pearl, gold, lilac, turquoise!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Helloooooooo to all of my lovely fellow Chanel-ians!!*
> 
> *F*, hey hey dear! Long time no chat!
> 
> *asmellycow*, I'm at work!! Drove dbf to the airport at 5:30 AM today, woot! How's your day?
> 
> *cari*, ::runs away:: :: shouts:: "We didn't take any anniversary pics!! He was a bit glum this weekend...due to work and uncertain career goals..." How are you doing my Love?
> 
> *crisn*, you must be receiving your bag today!!!!!! AHHH, you must be so stoked..! It's going to look beautiful on you! You have a fab figure! (and dbf and I didn't take pics this weekend, >_<..we ate a lot and he wasn't in the best of moods...)
> 
> *bri*, I hope your weekend was fantastic as well! Mine was okay..a bit stressful but it has passed...what did you do this weekend?



Oh no, poor dbf.. Hope everything works out for him then! But you still owe me some Chanel pictures  I love your bags, they are stunning! I'm doing all right.. I have a little cold right now, but I hope it'll go away tomorrow. How are you? 

*crisn*, ahhh that's tight Panda! Have you gotten the bag yet?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I hope so too! Thank you for the well wishes and thank you for the compliments on my bags! I am just waiting until I can get my newest addition..hopefully soon! I hope you feel better...oYy..I'm sure the weather is dark and dreary over there.  :: makes you some chicken noodle soup:: Oh Oh, how was your weekend!??!

I ate a lot this weekend, whoo!! Uhm..walked a lot...went to a lounge with my dbf Saturday night but he drank too fast and got sick! O_O. We couldn't even dance...:: le sigh:: I just looooove dancing. Anyways...hmm...at work and it's freezing and I'm not doing too well.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> Oh my girls! I am in so much trouble! I recently got addicted to Louboutins and now I want more and more...getting greedy..does that ever happen to anyone?
> 
> These are the two pairs on my :: booming voice:: HOOOLLLLLLYYYYYY GRAIIIIIIILLLL list....(whenever I say "Holy Grail" I think of Monty Python)
> 
> Lemme get your feedback on the two...the first one comes in an orangey-red, white iridescent or nude clear swarovski crystals, and the second shoe comes in silver, pearl, gold, lilac, turquoise!



Oh Panda, those two are stunning! I can understand your CL addiction  I love them, and I'm almost glad that my bf is a bit shorter than me becuse otherwise my money would be gone a long time ago, haha!

I have a soft spot for beige, nude and those kind of colours. And I think both of those shoes are gorgeous! Maybe the second pair are a little bit more different than the once you recently bought. But I think the first pair is amazing as well. Haha I'm not such a big help am I? Sorry!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, haha, don't worry. I think i'm feeling the second pair because it looks like python but..I don't think it is(which means it can be shipped to CA since we have stringent python laws) and I'm a Pisces so I love everything sea related..(they're called Poseidons).

Oy Oy Oy!! You must tell me about your day!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I hope so too! Thank you for the well wishes and thank you for the compliments on my bags! I am just waiting until I can get my newest addition..hopefully soon! I hope you feel better...oYy..I'm sure the weather is dark and dreary over there.  :: makes you some chicken noodle soup:: Oh Oh, how was your weekend!??!
> 
> I ate a lot this weekend, whoo!! Uhm..walked a lot...went to a lounge with my dbf Saturday night but he drank too fast and got sick! O_O. We couldn't even dance...:: le sigh:: I just looooove dancing. Anyways...hmm...at work and it's freezing and I'm not doing too well.



Ahh, who is you new baby going to be?  :: sluuurp sluurp, mm noodle soup :: My weekend was good, a friend just got a new appartment which is just stunning, so me and my dbf were over there to visit, and I actually cooked dinner for him and his mom as well!  And I also had dinner wih my dbf's brother and his girlfriend 

Hahah, I walked a lot as well! Oh no, poor dbf.. And then poor you because you couldn't dance!  Why isn't your work going so well?!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, haha, don't worry. I think i'm feeling the second pair because it looks like python but..I don't think it is(which means it can be shipped to CA since we have stringent python laws) and I'm a Pisces so I love everything sea related..(they're called Poseidons).
> 
> Oy Oy Oy!! You must tell me about your day!



Yes, they are so stunning! In what colour do you want them in?  I don't think they are python.. Do you really? I didn't know that. But do you buy your CL's over there in CA or from somewhere else? I'm a scorpio, also a water sign  And I loved loved loved The little Mermaid when I was young so I think I absolutely would love those shoes


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, , you cooked?!?! Are you an iron chef? ^_^. What did you prepare? Oh oh..do you have any siblings?

Dbf likes to drink his woes away..which concerns me...I hope things get better for him but I cant really stop him...Do you enjoy dancing as well? Work is going alright..I am just feeling a bit sick..when I stay out late..past 12am..I always manage to catch a small cold!

:zooms around: have any fun plans for the week?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I love the little mermaid too!! Awww. And you're a water sign! No wonder we get along, lol. My best friend from high school is also a scorpio and you two have similar fashion styles!

Oh yes..and CA..is one of those relatively liberal states that has a strong network for "green/environmentalist" groups and animal activists.  You could walk around in San Francisco with a pelt on and expect to get a bucket of paint poured on you, O_O!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, , you cooked?!?! Are you an iron chef? ^_^. What did you prepare? Oh oh..do you have any siblings?
> 
> Dbf likes to drink his woes away..which concerns me...I hope things get better for him but I cant really stop him...Do you enjoy dancing as well? Work is going alright..I am just feeling a bit sick..when I stay out late..past 12am..I always manage to catch a small cold!
> 
> :zooms around: have any fun plans for the week?



Yes I did  Haha actually me and my dbf always watch Top Chef, that's are favorite show except for The Office! I made fajitas with all the "accessories" to go with it! I actually got a lot of commendation for it! Yes I have a little sister who is 16 years old now. You? 

No, that's not good at all  Have you talked to him about it? Yes, I love dancing with all my girlfriends! Yes, I know what you mean, I'm an expert at catching small colds!

Hm.. I hope I'll get better tomorrow, so then it's school I'm afraid. Not so much fun.. I haven't made so much plans yet. You? 



PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I love the little mermaid too!! Awww. And you're a water sign! No wonder we get along, lol. My best friend from high school is also a scorpio and you two have similar fashion styles!
> 
> Oh yes..and CA..is one of those relatively liberal states that has a strong network for "green/environmentalist" groups and animal activists.  You could walk around in San Francisco with a pelt on and expect to get a bucket of paint poured on you, O_O!!!



You do?! Ahh, that was my favorite film when I was little! Haha! Really? That's cool  No, that's terrible! Not so nice at all. Here you may experience that if you wear a lot of fur in some areas..


----------



## Cari284

I'm off to bed now to get better for tomorrow  Talk to you some more tomorrow Panda, have a great day/evening! And cross your fingers for me to get better! Good night


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, Ooo, Top Chef is a great show. Andddd the Food network is one of my favorite channels..that and Cartoon Network, hehehe. Ahh, the Office. Have you seen "Arrested development"? If you like random humor, you'll love that show.

I have a few siblings...older sister, 33, older brother, 31, older sister, 27, younger brother, 22. Too bad we're all around the world..well not really..two sisters live in Taiwan...older bro across town, and younger bro is away for college.

: P. School, meh! J.K. I haven't made any plans yet...just uhm..work...then working on tPF meet up for December...and hmm..maybe see my best friend from high school this weekend? Party!!

What kind of music do you listen to? I was in Europe and they played a lot of trance in the clubs, haha. I am an ex-raver so I used to be into trance/techno/house...now I like alternative..more chill music..


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, Ooo, Top Chef is a great show. Andddd the Food network is one of my favorite channels..that and Cartoon Network, hehehe. Ahh, the Office. Have you seen "Arrested development"? If you like random humor, you'll love that show.
> 
> I have a few siblings...older sister, 33, older brother, 31, older sister, 27, younger brother, 22. Too bad we're all around the world..well not really..two sisters live in Taiwan...older bro across town, and younger bro is away for college.
> 
> : P. School, meh! J.K. I haven't made any plans yet...just uhm..work...then working on tPF meet up for December...and hmm..maybe see my best friend from high school this weekend? Party!!
> 
> What kind of music do you listen to? I was in Europe and they played a lot of trance in the clubs, haha. I am an ex-raver so I used to be into trance/techno/house...now I like alternative..more chill music..



Haha you do? We are so much alike  No I haven't, have to look at it tomorrow!

Oh, then you have many siblings! That's nice. Taiwan? That's so cool, but far away though.. tPF meet?! I want to go as well haha, you can fly to Sweden for your meet-up  That sounds great! My best friend is turning 18 next week so then I'm gonna party as well!

Yeah, me too. I like mot music, but my dbf has really got me into kind of indie music. He loves Bob Dylan, and I think Jack Johnson, The Kooks, Pheonix are great. My dbf is a music guru haha, he makes me listen to it all the time, but I kind of like it so it's okay 

But now, good night to you sweetie


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, night night, get well soon!


----------



## Cari284

Good morning (for me) ladies


----------



## ponnee

helleoww ladies..

how's ur day guys? have a wonderful day!!

i was out of town for few days.. hufff.. and i was sick yesterday! maybe too tired! >.<


----------



## Cari284

ponnee said:


> helleoww ladies..
> 
> how's ur day guys? have a wonderful day!!
> 
> i was out of town for few days.. hufff.. and i was sick yesterday! maybe too tired! >.<



Not so well, still have this cold and a sore throat.. You? Where have you been then?


----------



## ponnee

*cari*, woww.. you should drink more water and do not sleep too late !! sore throat really annoying.. sorry to hear that..  
i went to apply my visa europe. ohh, hope i can get my visa soon! 
by the way, i checked chanel price in my country, really expensive! oh gosh, for the jumbo it costs around $4000..!! 
what time is it now dear?


----------



## ponnee

oh i should get to sleep now! sleepy and tired!!

*cari*, get well soon.. 

good nite/good morning/good afternoon everyone..


----------



## Cari284

Thank you so much  Good night to you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Helloooooo everyone! I hope you're all doing well!*

:: waves at *Cari*::


----------



## Cari284

Heelloo *Panda*  :: waves back with both arms ::


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, how was school? Are you feeling better?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, how was school? Are you feeling better?



I didn't go to school today either.. I'm feeling a little bit better, but not all healthy yet I'm afraid! Today I just have a cold and I'm raucous, but I hope it will go away for tomorrow. How are you doing?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, I'm okieee..I was so restless last night..stressing about my future and what not...I feel a bit lost career wise...but anyways, positive thoughts!! I hope you get well soon! Has your dbf visited you to take care of you? : P!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, I'm okieee..I was so restless last night..stressing about my future and what not...I feel a bit lost career wise...but anyways, positive thoughts!! I hope you get well soon! Has your dbf visited you to take care of you? : P!



No, that's not good  Are you not happy at the gallery? I'm a bit stressed out as well. I have no idea what to do after I graduate.. My sister, who is two years younger asks me every day and says that I should know by now haha 

No, actually he hasn't.. But that's okay, he has a lot, a lot, going on at work right now so I'm understanding.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, aww..I'm sorry you're stressed...some people..it takes them a lifetime to figure out what they want to do..No rush...I guess..test the waters...try new things? Are you considering going to a university?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, aww..I'm sorry you're stressed...some people..it takes them a lifetime to figure out what they want to do..No rush...I guess..test the waters...try new things? Are you considering going to a university?



Yes, I know. I think I'm going to a university, but I think I want to travel and perhaps work a bit before  Do you want to stay at the gallery?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, eh..I want to do more social work..and go back to school and get my PhD..want to do research and lecture on immigration rights..second class citizens etc..displaced people...
O..where do you wanna travel to?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, eh..I want to do more social work..and go back to school and get my PhD..want to do research and lecture on immigration rights..second class citizens etc..displaced people...
> O..where do you wanna travel to?



Oh, that sounds so interesting. If that's what you want to do I think you should do it! I don't know yet.. But I want to visit New York again, and I want to visit CA since I've never been there! And I love France and Italy! But I really have no idea of what I'm going to do..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, o, traveling is a great idea after school. Everyone needs a break after being in a classroom for years upon years. Meow..any passions?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, o, traveling is a great idea after school. Everyone needs a break after being in a classroom for years upon years. Meow..any passions?



Yes, I think so as well! Right now I'm doing some extra work at Swedish Elle and I love it so far. So maybe I have found at least something I can imagine working with 

And when do I get to see some more pictures of you gorgeous bags?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*!! Oh dear, I know you want more pics but I've been feeling a bit glum and ugly, which translates into not wanting to take photos. Perhaps I will feel better around Christmas.

Swedish Elle!! You should be an editor or writer or or or just work in the fashion industry!! AHHH


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*!! Oh dear, I know you want more pics but I've been feeling a bit glum and ugly, which translates into not wanting to take photos. Perhaps I will feel better around Christmas.
> 
> Swedish Elle!! You should be an editor or writer or or or just work in the fashion industry!! AHHH



Yes, I feel a bit glum as well I'm afraid  I really hope you'll feel better soon! Haha well, we'll se what happens


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, big hugs!!! Let's join the circus


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, big hugs!!! Let's join the circus



Haha yes. So are you at work now?


----------



## Cari284

Good night Panda, I need to get some sleep to get away from this cold! I hope you have a great day


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, get well soon! :: bundles you up in covers and gives you a stuffed animal:: Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, get well soon! :: bundles you up in covers and gives you a stuffed animal:: Sweet dreams!!



Ahhww, that's so cute, thank you  Unfortunately I'm not better today either.. Well well, more time for tPF


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, oh no, you're still sick! Oy..I remember hating being sick because I'd be sooo behind in my school work..I was one of those kids that needed to read everything early so I could participate in class..and I was never satisfied with anything less than an A.

Meow meow! Is it just going to be laying in bed for you today?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, oh no, you're still sick! Oy..I remember hating being sick because I'd be sooo behind in my school work..I was one of those kids that needed to read everything early so I could participate in class..and I was never satisfied with anything less than an A.
> 
> Meow meow! Is it just going to be laying in bed for you today?



Yes  I'm practically the same, so it's a bit frustrating just sitting at home..

Well the time is absout seven pm here now, so I've already been laying in bed all day haha! What have you planned for today?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I have work.....then walk the dogs..eat some dinner...then I'm gonna work out! I'm feeling gross and pudgy! Hm..maybe I'll do some stamp carving, lololol.

Have you been at least keeping yourself busy by reading? Any good books to recommend? Hey, what's your fave movie?


----------



## lzyshampoo

Ok i'm new to the chanel bag ... i've always bought LV.  What does WOC mean  i'm a newbie.  I will be picking up my RED MAXI this Saturday i'm very excited


----------



## Cari284

WOC = Wallet On Chain


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I have work.....then walk the dogs..eat some dinner...then I'm gonna work out! I'm feeling gross and pudgy! Hm..maybe I'll do some stamp carving, lololol.
> 
> Have you been at least keeping yourself busy by reading? Any good books to recommend? Hey, what's your fave movie?



Dogs? Du you have more than your Yorki?  What's stamp carving? My dbf sent me the movie "The Ugly Truth" so I've been watching that one, and then he sent me som Office episodes and the new Pixar movie UP. So I've managed! I just finished "The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao" but it was quite sad.. So I'm now moving on to some lighter books haha! I awlays need a lighter book after reading a sad one  Now I'm going to start reading "Shopaholic and a Baby" haha! You?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, oh..I'm taking care of the maltipoo I bought my dbf for our one year anniversary. he's quite a handful..looks a bit like a wolf too for some reason. Attached is a pic! He makes strange sounds too..like a raccoon 

Stamp carving is where I cut into pieces of rubber, and I make designs and then use ink and stamp the design wherever I want...I have this metal scoop with different sizes of "scoop" so I can make minute details on my stamps.

Oh, do tell me if you like "Up"! I know a lot of people raved about it, but I thought it was rather contrived. hahaha. I'm such a downer, lol. Oh yay, you get to watch the Office! You still gotta check out Arrested Development if you like random, situational humor...

I haven't been reading much lately..I'm quite tired after work and then I am preoccupied with the dogs and food!! Oh but I love reading depressing books about the human condition and satires!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, oh..I'm taking care of the maltipoo I bought my dbf for our one year anniversary. he's quite a handful..looks a bit like a wolf too for some reason. Attached is a pic! He makes strange sounds too..like a raccoon
> 
> Stamp carving is where I cut into pieces of rubber, and I make designs and then use ink and stamp the design wherever I want...I have this metal scoop with different sizes of "scoop" so I can make minute details on my stamps.
> 
> Oh, do tell me if you like "Up"! I know a lot of people raved about it, but I thought it was rather contrived. hahaha. I'm such a downer, lol. Oh yay, you get to watch the Office! You still gotta check out Arrested Development if you like random, situational humor...
> 
> I haven't been reading much lately..I'm quite tired after work and then I am preoccupied with the dogs and food!! Oh but I love reading depressing books about the human condition and satires!



Ahhhh, that's the cutest thing I've ever seen! That one and S'mores  I really want a little doggie. We had one before, but when we moved into the city he went to live with my aunt. Now we have to fat cats haha!

Yes, I will, if I'm still home tomorrow I'll watch "Up"! Yes, I have to check it out. Me and dbf are actually looking for another series to start following! 

I can understand that. I HAD to read the Oscar Wao book for school otherwise I don't have time to just sit down and read a book cover to cover. Haha you do? Maybe you'll like that Oscar Wao book then!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, O cats! I'm allergic! What kind of puppy would you want?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, O cats! I'm allergic! What kind of puppy would you want?



My dbf is allergic as well, but not very! I love Yorkies, Pugs, Pomeranians, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, Papillons and Pekingeses! That's just a few  Well, I love most dogs! And my mother really wants one as well!


----------



## cookie87

*G* , ur dog is sooooo cute!!!! i love dogs too!! but i cant have 1.... hubby actually wanted to get me 1.. but then found out tat i'm preg.. so end up didnt get ... if not i need to tk cr of 2 babies!! hahaha


----------



## PANda_USC

*Wanxia*, oh thank you, lol! He's so naughty though..yes..he's like raising a child..a child that eats rocks and chews up cords and poops everywhere..

How have you been dear?!


----------



## cookie87

*G* , haha! my friend's dog also love to chew up cords and bite the sofa. hahaha! hmmm.. i'm missing my baby badly... will be collecting her tmr.... hehe!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, that's great news! Meow! Any plans for the week?


----------



## cookie87

*G* , nope.. not feeling well.. have been falling sick(fever) frequently.. duno wads wrong...  how abt u ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*wanxia*, oh no! I'm sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better! *Cari* is sick too and I have a bit of a cold...:: gives you some soup and blankies::

Is the black m/l flap on your wish list or is it a dif. color?


----------



## cookie87

*G* , oh my.. nowadays lots of viruses!!  hmms... maybe black ? or red or purple!! haha


----------



## PANda_USC

*W*, O, I bet red would look fantastic on you! It's such a fun color..I want a red flap!! Which red do you prefer, *09C/09A red* or *10C red*?


----------



## cookie87

*G* , yea.. but i afraid difficult to match my clothes.. hehe! oh.. i tink i prefer the 09 red... with GHW.. how abt u ?


----------



## Cari284

Good morning ladies  Still feeling sick.. This is starting to annoy me!


----------



## Marilistar

So i have a VTG Chanel, question for you ladies. Who out there has a vintage Chanel?What is the oldest you could find?  What era? I am looking for Info on older bags. I am most certain i have a real bag. but no markings. i think i think there was an adhesive tag. but this must of fell off. any answers to my questions, before i start posting photos.


----------



## JEKOBON

hello all, im new here and i dont know if this is the correct forum to post what im going to ask. Hopefully someone can direct me if im in the wrong forum.

What i would like to ask is, is luxedream.blogspot.com reliable for buying authentic chanel bags? anyone heard of it before?


----------



## Cari284

*JEKOBON*, you can find that kind of information here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/

And a thread which recommends different sellers (SA: s):

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/recommended-sales-associates-377506.html


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, Oh no!! You need to keep resting!!!


----------



## Marilistar

So i have a VTG Chanel, question for you ladies. Who out there has a vintage Chanel?What is the oldest you could find? What era? I am looking for Info on older bags. I am most certain i have a real bag. but no markings. i think i think there was an adhesive tag. but this must of fell off. any answers to my questions, before i start posting photos. I am all new to this world! Thanks.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Can't wait to see what vintage you have.  Love vintage Chanel!  IMO the quality is much better than the current season bags.  Mine is the vintage XL jumbo from the 90s.
Check out this thread for more info: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html
You can also do a search for documented Chanel markings.  The oldest Chanel bag I've seen thus far is from the early 80s, but I've read that other tPers have ones from as far back as the 40s.  Do a search & you'll see the different bags.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, Oh no!! You need to keep resting!!!



I know, I have been resting all day, I'm so bored right now! I saw "Up" today, and I'm sorry but I actually liked it  Haha I sat in my bed all alone and laughed out loud haha


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, oh no, where was your dbf?!?! Awww...laughing alone in bed...I sometimes do that too, but it's because I'm thinking of funny situations that occurred a few years ago...are you taking meds? Staying warm? 

Oh yes, and I read on another thread someone encouraging you to go to Shanghai. don't do it!!1 lol. Actually..the history is interesting and so is the architecture but bring friends and make sure to be careful about the food you eat. I went there with my ex to visit my dad..and I got FOOD POISONING even though I went to highly ranked restaurants....I was throwing up and..things were coming out the other way for 7 whole days...: (

So bored? HmMm....maybe dance dance to some music!!haha:: puts techno on::


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, oh no, where was your dbf?!?! Awww...laughing alone in bed...I sometimes do that too, but it's because I'm thinking of funny situations that occurred a few years ago...are you taking meds? Staying warm?
> 
> Oh yes, and I read on another thread someone encouraging you to go to Shanghai. don't do it!!1 lol. Actually..the history is interesting and so is the architecture but bring friends and make sure to be careful about the food you eat. I went there with my ex to visit my dad..and I got FOOD POISONING even though I went to highly ranked restaurants....I was throwing up and..things were coming out the other way for 7 whole days...: (
> 
> So bored? HmMm....maybe dance dance to some music!!haha:: puts techno on::



I've told him to stay away so he doesn't catch the cold as well, then we're just gonna juggle it back and forth.. Haha I felt so stupid just sitting there laughing  I'm just taking some "cold-pills" and trying to stay warm with my fuzzy pink slippers!

Okay, that doesn't sound so good at all. Maybe I'll skip that trip..

Haha if I were to dance now, I would faint on the spot!


----------



## crisn11

I hope you feel better..I think I am coming down with something too!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> I hope you feel better..I think I am coming down with something too!



Thank you, but I'm still sick today.. A little little bit better though! No, that's not fun at all. I hope you will avoid it!

What have you decided on for your new Jumbo?


----------



## Expat

Just popping in to say HI! 

Anxiously waiting for Japan to get the Cruise line in - we're always SO late here, it's incredibly frustrating. I don't even know which reds we're getting, but I WANT ONE!!!!!


AND... I'm meeting a lovely tPFer on Monday  A "blind date"


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Sounds like fun!  Will you be heading to the Chanel boutique?

Anyways, does anyone know what color blue this is?  I'm debating on which blue to add to my collection.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## PANda_USC

^Navy with SHW? Hard to tell!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Thanks *PANda_USC*!  I noticed that navy with GH was on your shopping list.  Have you ruled out the other blues?  I haven't seen any of the blues IRL & am trying to decide on a blue.  I want something that's a neutral with a pop of color.  This will be my one & only blue so I want it to be perfect.  So hard to decide...


----------



## PANda_USC

**So.Cal**, I've bought most of the pops of color that I wanted..the mango 08..the 06 violet..the dark green..so I'm going for more neutral colors(red, beige, black, navy). I wear a lot of jeans and so I wanted an everyday neutral, like Navy, to match that! I don't think Navy is that much of a pop of color, but it's certainly different and I think the GHW against it really enhances the color of the navy.  

I am not that fond of the cobalt blue for myself because it's a bit bright and I've never liked that bright of blues. Perhaps a turquoise or teal would be best for you if you want a pop of color? (but pop and neutral never go hand in hand, ahha, except for with respect to red) Here's a bag they have at Neiman's in SF...it's a turquoisey..blueish green..definitely stands out!


----------



## PANda_USC

*expat*, herro!! I hope you get your 10C red!!!

*cari and crisn*, I hope you both get well very very soon. I'm starting to worry about you Cari!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *expat*, herro!! I hope you get your 10C red!!!
> 
> *cari and crisn*, I hope you both get well very very soon. I'm starting to worry about you Cari!!!



I'm a bit better today, but I still have a huge cold! I sound ridiculous haha  I hope I'm better tomorrow. But I'm also kind of lucky, haven't had a fever or anything else! Thank you for caring Panda


----------



## cookie87

morning girls!! yay! finally collected my baby ytd!! hehe


----------



## ponnee

hellleww ladies..

how are you guys?

i spent my 2 days at home. feels so homey! ^o^
online and eating a lot.

*cari*, how are you dear? feel better?

*wanxia*, congrats xia! have you bring her shopping around?


----------



## cookie87

*ponnee* : not yet.. haha just got it ytd.... and i'm not desperately looking for the clasp to shorten the chain!! OMG!  hahaha


----------



## Cari284

ponnee said:


> hellleww ladies..
> 
> how are you guys?
> 
> i spent my 2 days at home. feels so homey! ^o^
> online and eating a lot.
> 
> *cari*, how are you dear? feel better?
> 
> *wanxia*, congrats xia! have you bring her shopping around?



Haha that's nice  I'm a bit better, thanks for asking! Now I just have a cold!


----------



## MayMay22

I check around boutiques in London today for Blue Roi Jumbo and seems that they are all sold out. Now I am not sure whether I made good decision to turn it down and grabbed 10C Red, and 10C Dark Beige instead when I was in Paris...Seems I have to turn to Bal side again for this Electric Blue colour


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ O no, I think you were right for going with the '10C red & taupe.  Both are beautiful neutral, colored bags that'll last you a lifetime.  I would've purchased those before I bought the bleu roi as well.  But if you want to purchase the bleu roi....Would you want to order from the US (not sure if it's worth it though)?  What size & leather are you looking for?  The caviar jumbo is more difficult to find, but the m/l & maxi in lambskin are readily available at NM, BG, Nordstrom...


----------



## MayMay22

Thanks a lot, So.Cal Girl... I am looking for blue roi in caviar jumbo... not sure whether I am able to order from US.... I used to call to Chanel Boutique there and they said I need to pay by the credit card issued in US.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^Hmm...I guess if you really wanted to (still not sure if it's worth it), you can try calling Nordstrom & check on its availability.  I already gave my info to my SA for the caviar jumbo & she said shipment should be soon (not sure when that'll be though).  You can call to reserve one.  I'm sure they take any major CC or you can open a Nordstrom card & get 10%-15% off your purchases for the day.  If I pass on mine, I can give you a heads up if you still haven't tracked it down by then.


----------



## MayMay22

thanks a lot :>


----------



## crisn11

Hey ladies.. hope everyone is well. Not feeling well went to doc, I am def sick but now that I'm on anti's I should be feeling better soon. Just praying i don't get my kids sick before thanksgiving


----------



## CDNinNYC

*So.Cal*girl said:


> ^ Sounds like fun!  Will you be heading to the Chanel boutique?
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know what color blue this is?  I'm debating on which blue to add to my collection.  Thanks in advance!



That blue looks like Mia's SS09 Act 2 Heather/Electric Blue lambskin medium with silver HW.

Here's Mia's photo of the Heather/Electric Blue with her Navy.  Hope she doesn't mind my posting.







http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/mias-got-blues-part-3-reveal-w-lots-431700-2.html


----------



## CDNinNYC

crisn11 said:


> Hey ladies.. hope everyone is well. Not feeling well went to doc, I am def sick but now that I'm on anti's I should be feeling better soon. Just praying i don't get my kids sick before thanksgiving



Hope you feel better soon, crisn.


----------



## crisn11

CDNinNYC said:


> Hope you feel better soon, crisn.



thank you!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

Thanks *CDNinNYC*!  That the bag looks like that in certain lighting & then seems to change to another color altogether.  It's frustrating trying to figure out what blue it is from pics since I haven't seen any of the blues IRL.  There's blue fonce, marine fonce, bleu roi,... ---so many to choose from.  I'm getting the blues just deciding on what blue to buy!

Feel better *crisn11*.  You need to be energized for the upcoming Chanel sales.  So excited to see what goes on sale!  Hope there are great finds this year.  My SA is already taking orders but I haven't had my eye on anything this year.  Don't want to get it just because it's on sale if I don't love it.


----------



## crisn11

no chance any mini flaps will go on sale huh?


----------



## CDNinNYC

*So.Cal*girl said:


> Thanks *CDNinNYC*!  That the bag looks like that in certain lighting & then seems to change to another color altogether.  It's frustrating trying to figure out what blue it is from pics since I haven't seen any of the blues IRL.  There's blue fonce, marine fonce, bleu roi,... ---so many to choose from.  I'm getting the blues just deciding on what blue to buy!



I hope you find it!


----------



## kainaat

I am really confused- I got a flap bag from the Paris Moscou colellction- it's the Stravisnky line black  flap bag. But I am really confused should I get the classic flap bag instead?

I like that the bag I got is limited edition- not going to be seen around very much, is still a flap bag, yet has a lot of young personality. But I am worried- what if I get bored in some time, and go lusting after the classic. Also the classic has a longer strap which is more attractive to me, but you see soooooooooo many classic flap bags being carried. Help me decide.

Here's a picture of the bag -doesn't give away much though: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=748358&d=1240482515

The pyramid detail can be seen from the picture here: http://www.voguehit.com/chanel-bag-a46981-y02419-10800-product-1292.html


----------



## lilyrosia0156

XXXX
you asked 3x and have broken our rules everytime.
read the rules please and asking once is plenty.


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Hey ladies.. hope everyone is well. Not feeling well went to doc, I am def sick but now that I'm on anti's I should be feeling better soon. Just praying i don't get my kids sick before thanksgiving



Oh no, I'm so sorry for you  But I'm sure you will be okay soon! I'm still a little bit ill as well unfortunately..


----------



## crisn11

^^ cari I am feeling a bit better after being on the antibiotics..hope you are 100% soon!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> ^^ cari I am feeling a bit better after being on the antibiotics..hope you are 100% soon!



That's great, congratulations  When is thanksgiving? Thank you so much


----------



## crisn11

Thanksgiving is Thursday the 26th. one of my favorite holidays!!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Thanksgiving is Thursday the 26th. one of my favorite holidays!!



That's soon! Is it? I've always wanted to celebrate that sometime, since I live in Sweden we don't have that tradition here.. I've only seen it in the movied and all the tv-shows, haha I love all the Thanksgiving Friends episodes


----------



## lolakitten

Cari284 said:


> That's soon! Is it? I've always wanted to celebrate that sometime, since I live in Sweden we don't have that tradition here.. I've only seen it in the movied and all the tv-shows, haha I love all the Thanksgiving Friends episodes


It's in October for us  I like having Thanksgiving in the heart of fall - so pretty!


----------



## Cari284

lolakitten said:


> It's in October for us  I like having Thanksgiving in the heart of fall - so pretty!



Aha, really? So Canada and US celbrates it in different months?


----------



## felicityy

hey babes,

just wondering, how much owuld you be willing to splurge on a 2nd hand chanel classic flap? Am given an offer of $1850usd for a med sized lambskin, GHW classic flap. Am contemplating, hard! an additional $800usd can get me a brand new one from the store. Having said that, $800usd can buy me a prada nylon bag :X

I can't decide! HELP!!


----------



## CDNinNYC

lolakitten said:


> It's in October for us  I like having Thanksgiving in the heart of fall - so pretty!



I get to celebrate it twice!


----------



## CDNinNYC

crisn11 said:


> ^^ cari I am feeling a bit better after being on the antibiotics..hope you are 100% soon!



Glad you're feeling a bit better.  Hopefully, you'll be fully recovered by Thursday.


----------



## crisn11

^^ thanks..been home all day and feeling better but now starting to go a lil crazy!! ha


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^ I noticed you started a new blog.  Congrats! It'll be great to have something to creatively work on, especially when you're going stir-crazy at home.


----------



## crisn11

^^ yes..I have always wanted to start one..to express myself through writing and share about the things that are going on in my life as well as the things that are of interest to me..so glad you checked it out! Thank you. It's a work in progress


----------



## astone702

Please forgive me if I've posted this question in the wrong thread.  I'm rather new to the lovely Chanel World, and wondered what kind of leather is Caviar?  I tried to Google it and unfortunately didn't find a thing.
Thank you so much Ladies.....oh and Happy Thanksgiving to you all...


----------



## kainaat

Pictures of my newbie.... to keep or to replace with classic flap???
Help


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> ^^ thanks..been home all day and feeling better but now starting to go a lil crazy!! ha



I know! I've been home for over a week now and I'm about to lose it!


----------



## lolakitten

Ok ladies, what should I do. I've been invited so far to 3 family events which people have decided to hold at "dog" houses - ie homes with large dogs..
I'm not a dog person to begin with, but I am thinking I'll have to leave my good shoes & Chanel at home incase the misbehaving dogs get to them 
Gah! I really wanted to dress nicely...


----------



## lolakitten

Crisn & Cari - I hope you guys feel better soon! Our whole family got flu shots this year so *fingers crossed* we stay un-sick.


----------



## Cari284

lolakitten said:


> Ok ladies, what should I do. I've been invited so far to 3 family events which people have decided to hold at "dog" houses - ie homes with large dogs..
> I'm not a dog person to begin with, but I am thinking I'll have to leave my good shoes & Chanel at home incase the misbehaving dogs get to them
> Gah! I really wanted to dress nicely...



Yes, I'm afraid I think you should leave the "good" shoes and bags at home.. The dog we had before got very very happy when he met new people and it's not unbelievable that you could get one or two scratches ..



lolakitten said:


> Crisn & Cari - I hope you guys feel better soon! Our whole family got flu shots this year so *fingers crossed* we stay un-sick.



Thank you! I'm crossing my fingers for you then  We are taking it this sunday!


----------



## Nat

astone702 said:


> Please forgive me if I've posted this question in the wrong thread.  I'm rather new to the lovely Chanel World, and wondered what kind of leather is Caviar?  I tried to Google it and unfortunately didn't find a thing.
> Thank you so much Ladies.....oh and Happy Thanksgiving to you all...



Hi and welcome!  You should definitely use our fabulous search feature, tons of threads on caviar in our CHANEL forum  Caviar is treated calfskin and the leather is pebbled. It's also very durable leather. More FAQs threads are mentioned here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/w...e-first-chanel-basics-421160.html#post9649894


----------



## Nat

kainaat said:


> Pictures of my newbie.... to keep or to replace with classic flap???
> Help



Hi, this is a general chat thread and a lot of people won't notice your question in this thread. Best to start a thread in our general CHANEL forum on this. Good luck!


----------



## lolakitten

Cari284 said:


> Yes, I'm afraid I think you should leave the "good" shoes and bags at home.. The dog we had before got very very happy when he met new people and it's not unbelievable that you could get one or two scratches ..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm crossing my fingers for you then  We are taking it this sunday!




Yeah we don't usually get the shot, but with DH on a plane every other week & me back to work, and the baby, we thought it would be wise..

Boo to big dogs. Even small ones - I had an ex-friend's cocker spaniel put a hole in my BRAND NEW 7famk jewelled jeans that I bought so I could feel sexy again after I had DD. I was crestfallen


----------



## Cari284

lolakitten said:


> Yeah we don't usually get the shot, but with DH on a plane every other week & me back to work, and the baby, we thought it would be wise..
> 
> Boo to big dogs. Even small ones - I had an ex-friend's cocker spaniel put a hole in my BRAND NEW 7famk jewelled jeans that I bought so I could feel sexy again after I had DD. I was crestfallen



Yes, we don't usually take it either..

I love dogs, but I totally agree, those things are horrible! My cat got a hold of my new fur scarf as well, not good..


----------



## lolakitten

Eeep!
My cat has a thing for my shoes (& only my shoes - I wonder why, lol), but she's declawed, so if I do accidentally leave one out, all she usually does it get it hairy, lol.


----------



## Cari284

lolakitten said:


> Eeep!
> My cat has a thing for my shoes (& only my shoes - I wonder why, lol), but she's declawed, so if I do accidentally leave one out, all she usually does it get it hairy, lol.



Haha one of my cats (the one who almost ate my scarf) also has a thing for ALL shoes! She just loves them, she is always rubbing herself on them. I just think it's weird


----------



## lolakitten

LOL, I think it's weird too.
 She also loves the smell of bleach. My kitty's such a little stoner, LOL.


----------



## Cari284

lolakitten said:


> LOL, I think it's weird too.
> She also loves the smell of bleach. My kitty's such a little stoner, LOL.



Haha


----------



## astone702

Nat said:


> Hi and welcome!  You should definitely use our fabulous search feature, tons of threads on caviar in our CHANEL forum  Caviar is treated calfskin and the leather is pebbled. It's also very durable leather. More FAQs threads are mentioned here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/w...e-first-chanel-basics-421160.html#post9649894


 
Thank you Nat for the fabulous information!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Hello all my lovely Chanel ladiessss! Been AIM from the chat for awhile..been a bit glumbleberries again..oy..family arguments and such..-__-:: plays sad violin::*


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Hello all my lovely Chanel ladiessss! Been AIM from the chat for awhile..been a bit glumbleberries again..oy..family arguments and such..-__-:: plays sad violin::*



Hello there Panda, I've missed you  No? That's too bad.. I'm sorry! We just had a big argument here as well, not fun, not fun..


----------



## Cari284

I've made some chocolate cupcakes for all of you sad/sick Chanel ladies out there  They are not so figure friendly, but you're aloud to enjoy these things when you feel a bit down! (I keep telling myself..) Hope that you like them! They are not as pretty as those I've seen here on tPF, but they sure are yummy


----------



## LuckyDevil

Thanks Cari! I'll have one 

I got my Bleu Roi Maxi today & I'm over the moon! I've already gotten plenty of compliments on it. It is not as bright as I thought it would be but it is still getting a lot of attention.


----------



## Cari284

*LuckyDevil*, you're welcome! Ahh, really?! You have to post pictures


----------



## LuckyDevil

There are so many beautiful photos on the forum I feel I will be redundant but I am trying to get some good photos with my blackberry.


----------



## Cari284

I'll take all the photos I can get  It doesn't matter, I take many pictures with my iPhone, and trust me, they are not that good, yet very appreciated


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, aww you're so sweet. I'm sorry about you and your boo too. :: big hugs:: (sad violin plays in the background) I hope you're feeling better woot woot


----------



## nviedprincess

Hye ladies,

I haven't checked in in a while bc I've been working on this fellowship application that is due next week. Just wanted to stroll in and look at some bag porn b4 going to work at it again. Wish me luck!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nvied*, best of luck!!! A fellowship for what kind of research?


----------



## nviedprincess

PANda_USC said:


> *nvied*, best of luck!!! A fellowship for what kind of research?



breast cancer


----------



## lolakitten

nviedprincess said:


> breast cancer


My mom had BC...


----------



## nviedprincess

lolakitten said:


> My mom had BC...



sorry to hear that lola. I've met a lot of women in the past year since I ran a race for breast cancer that have had it. It's had advances in recent years but still there is so much more to be done.


----------



## lolakitten

nviedprincess said:


> sorry to hear that lola. I've met a lot of women in the past year since I ran a race for breast cancer that have had it. It's had advances in recent years but still there is so much more to be done.


Thanks...
She had it at 33, she's 64 now so she's a survivor


----------



## PANda_USC

^same with my mom, not the age in which she got it, but she had it, has some tumors removed and it hasn't come back, ::Crosses fingers::


----------



## crisn11

Hey Gals!! Feeling a lot better than I was but it seems like everyone I know is getting sick. That awful h1n1 flu is going around like crazy here. Nevertheless I am getting into the Christmas spirit..yay. Hope all is well..Cari and Panda arguments stink..hope everything is resolved!


----------



## lolakitten

PANda_USC said:


> ^same with my mom, not the age in which she got it, but she had it, has some tumors removed and it hasn't come back, ::Crosses fingers::







Glad you're feeling better Crisn!!


----------



## crisn11

^^thank you...zpack did the trick! btw your daughter is adorable!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lolakitten*, :: big hugs::

*crisn*, christmas spirit!!!? Turkey day hasn't even happened yet, lol. Are you in the *FEASTING*, eating lots of "nom noms" spirit? ^_^.

And I'm glad you're feeling better, wOot wOot!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey everybody, I have been MIA getting ready for T-day, and doing lots of Xmas shopping.....
I am glad Crisn and Cari are feeling better, sorry y'all were sick! 
Does the holiday season get anyone down sometimes? I have found myself getting uncharacteristicly nostalgic lately! 
Are you feeling OK Panda? 
Lola, your DD is SO sweet!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> Hey Gals!! Feeling a lot better than I was but it seems like everyone I know is getting sick. That awful h1n1 flu is going around like crazy here. Nevertheless I am getting into the Christmas spirit..yay. Hope all is well..Cari and Panda arguments stink..hope everything is resolved!



Hi there  I'm feeling better as well  Going to school today! Christmas spirit already? You're fast! I haven't even start buying gifts..



pilatesworks said:


> Hey everybody, I have been MIA getting ready for T-day, and doing lots of Xmas shopping.....
> I am glad Crisn and Cari are feeling better, sorry y'all were sick!
> Does the holiday season get anyone down sometimes? I have found myself getting uncharacteristicly nostalgic lately!
> Are you feeling OK Panda?
> Lola, your DD is SO sweet!



I'm better, thank you  Ahhh, I have to buy presents!


----------



## crisn11

^^ Yes a bit early for the Xmas spirit but after Thanksgiving that's it..the count down begins. My little ones are soo excited because they know it's coming up. Going to decorate soon. maybe Wednesdy. Right now I am trying to talk myself into going to kickboxing. I know if I don't go I will regret it, especially with all of the eating I will do Thursday! ha


----------



## bonkers

Hello can anyone tell me when a Chanel sweater that i have was made its black & gold with gold embosed monogram letters thanks


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> ^^ Yes a bit early for the Xmas spirit but after Thanksgiving that's it..the count down begins. My little ones are soo excited because they know it's coming up. Going to decorate soon. maybe Wednesdy. Right now I am trying to talk myself into going to kickboxing. I know if I don't go I will regret it, especially with all of the eating I will do Thursday! ha



Yes, it's quite soon, ahh  That's so cute! I always loved christmas when I was little but my family always travelled to warmer places during the winter.. So I was over excited when we did the whole tree, decorating thing at last  Yes, I know the feeling..


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, kickboxing sounds amazing! No wonder you look so toned!! ^_^

*cari*, love your new belt and I'm glad you're feeling better my dear!!!

*pilates*, we missed you dear! :: big hugs::

I am feeling sooo much better today! I just need to stay positive and just relax more and I should be excited...will try to remember I have pretty things coming in the mail in January, wooot! Oh yes and my mom is coming home from Taiwan tonight, wotyw wot!


----------



## Cari284

*PANda_USC*, thank you so much! I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better! What are you expecting in the mail?  Tell us! 

Really? That's great! What are you two going to do? 

And Panda, you must check out the http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s...e-about-your-non-196885-256.html#post13236945 thread!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I already saw!! I'm not a fan of metallic blue anything but thank you for thinking of me sweetie! I already responded in the thread, lmao!!

:: big hugs:: You're so cute, hehehe.

I like reds and purples and hot pinks and greens much more than blues. What about you dear?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I already saw!! I'm not a fan of metallic blue anything but thank you for thinking of me sweetie! I already responded in the thread, lmao!!
> 
> :: big hugs:: You're so cute, hehehe.
> 
> I like reds and purples and hot pinks and greens much more than blues. What about you dear?



I just ment the model! That's the one you showed me right?  Haha, thank you so much!

Ahh, I love neutral colours but I also love reds, pink and purples  Actually now that I think about it, I don't think I have any blues in my clothing, bags and shoes closet.. And we are supposed to be water signs haha?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, hehehe, aww, we're color twins!!!! Yeah..I love wearing neutrals and then pops of reds, pinks, purples..greens...wahOOo. What can I say, we have wonderful taste, lmaooooo, jk

the model of shoe? Oh, you remembered!! Yes yes, they are louboutin lady claudes, and I will be expecting two pairs of Lady Claudes in January, but they'll be covered in Swarovski crystals..and one of the rhinestones looks like the pic attached. 

As for January..my debit card cries... 14K down the drain, ahahahaha. Three pairs of Louboutins with Swarovski crystals on them and my Chanel Mango Jumbo with New Chain...::looks at Cari with puppy eyes:: Will you hold me as my debit card and I cry?

Ahh, you're learning about Loubies!! :: recruits Cari for the Louboutin fan club::I could imagine you in some wonderful Loubie or Lanvin flats, ^_^


----------



## pilatesworks

crisn11 said:


> ^^ Yes a bit early for the Xmas spirit but after Thanksgiving that's it..the count down begins. My little ones are soo excited because they know it's coming up. Going to decorate soon. maybe Wednesdy. Right now I am trying to talk myself into going to kickboxing. I know if I don't go I will regret it, especially with all of the eating I will do Thursday! ha



Hey girl....I am 53 and have been teaching fitness classes since before you were born, LOL ! Keeps me young! 
I know you are also an instructor, and you know you gotta " just do it!"


----------



## pilatesworks

OMG.....my DD and a friend are planning a big fancy " mock-cocktail " party for 70 ( they are at a private school, and sort of have to invite everyone....)  for Dec 12th......Bartender, DJ, catering....we are swamped!
 I have a meeting with the other Mom today, to try and get this together....they want it 100% formal, too!


----------



## pilatesworks

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn*, kickboxing sounds amazing! No wonder you look so toned!! ^_^
> 
> *cari*, love your new belt and I'm glad you're feeling better my dear!!!
> 
> *pilates*, we missed you dear! :: big hugs::
> 
> I am feeling sooo much better today! I just need to stay positive and just relax more and I should be excited...will try to remember I have pretty things coming in the mail in January, wooot! Oh yes and my mom is coming home from Taiwan tonight, wotyw wot!



I have been keeping up with the thread, just no time to post.....I do live vicariously thru you guys, being a Mom to 4 teens gives me no time to get out much.....


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilates*, omg how cute!!! Wow that must be hectic, black tie and catering, hehehe. That sounds so fun! I remember how those parents went..I went to all girl, private school K-12 and attending galas and pseudo-cocktail parties were the norm but we only had 40 people in each grade! *AHHH, don't you LOVE event planning?*~?!!?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, hehehe, aww, we're color twins!!!! Yeah..I love wearing neutrals and then pops of reds, pinks, purples..greens...wahOOo. What can I say, we have wonderful taste, lmaooooo, jk
> 
> the model of shoe? Oh, you remembered!! Yes yes, they are louboutin lady claudes, and I will be expecting two pairs of Lady Claudes in January, but they'll be covered in Swarovski crystals..and one of the rhinestones looks like the pic attached.
> 
> As for January..my debit card cries... 14K down the drain, ahahahaha. Three pairs of Louboutins with Swarovski crystals on them and my Chanel Mango Jumbo with New Chain...::looks at Cari with puppy eyes:: Will you hold me as my debit card and I cry?
> 
> Ahh, you're learning about Loubies!! :: recruits Cari for the Louboutin fan club::I could imagine you in some wonderful Loubie or Lanvin flats, ^_^




Yes, I love that! Haha, we sure do 

Oh, that's absolutely stunning, I can't wait for your reveal! I love love love the Louboutins! No, that's so unfortunate.. I hate when my cc bill arrives haha. But luckily it arrives in the end of every month so I have to pay it right away! And actually I don't buy my bags/shoes/clothes with my cc that much, phu. I promise I'll hold your hand when you must pay that horrible bill! 

Ahhh I am learning, aren't I? ::a big big big smile spreading all over my face:: Haha thank you for the recruit! I think so as well  I would love that! I love the Louboutins and Lanvins, but I never take such good care of my flats I'm afraid (don't hate me), and I want to preserve them like new! But I would love to own a couple of high heels from Louboutin some day soon! Perhaps when my bf decides to get a bit taller


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *pilates*, omg how cute!!! Wow that must be hectic, black tie and catering, hehehe. That sounds so fun! I remember how those parents went..I went to all girl, private school K-12 and attending galas and pseudo-cocktail parties were the norm but we only had 40 people in each grade! *AHHH, don't you LOVE event planning?*~?!!?



Ahhh *I love love love event planning*  That's my other big love (besides bags)!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, meow! Don't worry, I wont be getting a bill. It's all going on the debit card(my ATM card) so I only spend the money I have in my checking account. I love debit cards, no hassle! ^_^..but still hold my hand anyways, :: 

Honey..I don't take care of my flats or Chanels very well, O_O! My tory burches are destroyed but I still love them. Meow, hey..shoes touch the ground and are meant to get some wear and tear..or as I call them, "love marks". Do you like Miu Miu? I think they have some flats that would be just up your alley! Bows and brooches on them, _tres classic chic_!

OMG, your future career! EVENT PLANNER!!! Decorating interiors, getting the catering and music, seeing your hard work come to life!! You would be the most chic event planner ever!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, meow! Don't worry, I wont be getting a bill. It's all going on the debit card(my ATM card) so I only spend the money I have in my checking account. I love debit cards, no hassle! ^_^..but still hold my hand anyways, ::
> 
> Honey..I don't take care of my flats or Chanels very well, O_O! My tory burches are destroyed but I still love them. Meow, hey..shoes touch the ground and are meant to get some wear and tear..or as I call them, "love marks". Do you like Miu Miu? I think they have some flats that would be just up your alley! Bows and brooches on them, _tres classic chic_!
> 
> OMG, your future career! EVENT PLANNER!!! Decorating interiors, getting the catering and music, seeing your hard work come to life!! You would be the most chic event planner ever!!



I also have a debit card (don't know all the american economic terms yet haha) that I always shop with! I think it's so easy and as you say, no hassle! I only use my cc when I purchase things online or when I'm purchasing something that my mom/dad are supposed to pay for.

Ah, that is such a relief to hear! I've always thought that I've mistreated my shoes haha! Oh I know, I love the Miu Miu flats  They are super cute! I've never treated myself to a pair of really really nice flats.. I've always spent my money on bags! 

Haha, thank you  I love love love to do those kind of things! I love when I get to pitch in with those kind of things at work. This Thursday we are actually having a event at a store here in Stockholm and I love every little bit of it. I'm a real planning freak haha


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*! I just did some brief research on some Miu Miu flats. Goodness..I want one of almost every pair and color but haha, focusing on Chanel, Herve Leger and Louboutin purchases first. I attached some eye candy for you, hehehe.

Cariii superstar coordinating high profile events!!

Have you ever considered being a WEDDING PLANNER? lol.


----------



## PANda_USC

More Miu Mius for you, lol


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*! I just did some brief research on some Miu Miu flats. Goodness..I want one of almost every pair and color but haha, focusing on Chanel, Herve Leger and Louboutin purchases first. I attached some eye candy for you, hehehe.
> 
> Cariii superstar coordinating high profile events!!
> 
> Have you ever considered being a WEDDING PLANNER? lol.



Thank you so much, they are absolutely stunning  I want them all  

Haha you're so sweet  I thought about that when I was younger and saw the movie "wedding planner"!


----------



## PANda_USC

:: hops in boat with *Cari*:: I want them all too!!!

Off to bed now dear?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> :: hops in boat with *Cari*:: I want them all too!!!
> 
> Off to bed now dear?



Yes, it's time for me to go to sleep now.. I have to be alert tomorrow! Have been planning (haha maybe that is my future career ) a very dear friends 18th (like 21 for you in us) birthday dinner! I hope she will love it!

Good night sweet Panda


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, sweet dreams!!! And hehe, yes yes, Cari=future event planner. Get to use lots of the creative faculties and such! I hope your friend's party is a smash!


----------



## robbinantono

Does anyone know how many color does Chanel Maxi has? Have anyone seen Yellow or Turquoise?


----------



## ponnee

helleeowww ladies..

havee a goood day!
hmmmmmmm..... finally i got my visa!!
*G,* i really love the flats!! i love flats so much.. but still trying to wear heels..


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponneee*, where have you been missy!?!?!?!? OH YAY, you got your visa, congrats!! Jet setter!!! Yeah, I love those flats too and am still trying to walk in heels..failing miserably but eh...

how have you been?


----------



## Nieners

edit - wrong topic


----------



## Bri 333

Happy Thanksgiving lovely Chanel ladies!!! Hope you all have a holiday filled with much happiness and joy. Thank for your friendship xxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Bri


----------



## crisn11

Just wanted to wish everyone the happiest Thanksgiving. Tpf is such a wonderful place filled with some fabulous ladies. So nice chatting and sharing our love for bags (CHANEL) he he and a lil bit of everything else. Appreciate all the help i have received here, so I am thankful for you guys this thanksgiving! XXOO


----------



## pilatesworks

I want to say Happy Thanksgiving to everyone too.....
I cherish my " cyber-friends" here on TPF, and wish the best for each and every one of y'all !


----------



## ponnee

*Happy thanksgiving everyoneee...* 

*G*, thanks baby! i can't wait for my holiday.. wanna grab chanel bags ASAP. i think i will buy JUMBO metallic grey. what do you think? any idea for other colors? 
oh yaaa! beige also gorgeous..... but beige very easy get dirty, i'm scared. fiuhhh.. i don't know whether can get the metalic grey in there or not.

how are you dear? how's ur work? 
hahaha... me also like those flats..! but the prices are not friendly, better save money for loubies. hahaha.. i also trying to wear heels to church or somewhere. i only can wear heels more than 4-5 hours.
by the way, do you like to wear UGG boots?


----------



## Cari284

*Happy thanksgiving to you as well*  (aahhhh! It's my first time saying that! Jippi! ) 

I'm so happy that I found this place and all of you lovely ladies


----------



## ponnee

hi *cari*, how are you? :kiss:
everything's going well?
hahahahhaaa.. i love this place too with all of you guys, with gorgeous chanel ladies....


----------



## PANda_USC

*Happy Holidays to my fellow Chanel-ians even if you don't celebrate Thanksgiving! I hope you and your loved ones are all together, having a fabulous time!*(and eating a lot, ahahaha)

*poneeee*, the metallic grey jumbo is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Hmm>.why not a red dear?!?!?! a 10C perhaps????!!

Good for you!! I have been practicing wearing heels but I still look ridiculous. You must get some Louboutins, ^_^. I heard Jimmy Choos and Manolos are kinder to the feet, : P. Oy Oy..there's this lizard green pair of Louboutins..absolutely stunning..I may have to pass on one of the pairs of Lady Claude Strass to get that and another Herve Leger tube dress, lol.

Ugg boots were quite trendy here 5 years ago and I guess they're warm, but they have no real shape or design and aren't very cute...quite stumpy looking. LOL. Are you thinking of getting a pair? They do keep the toes nice and toasty!


----------



## lolakitten

^^Are Manolos nice to feet? There's a pair that I *reeeeeeeely* want here. Nude Maryjanes 	  


Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!!
No lots of eating for me today... I have a terrible stomache ache that just keeps getting worse... I don't think my breakfast agreed with me


----------



## lzyshampoo

WOW few days ago I went into the Toronto Chanel boutique.  They had the 35K crocodile chanel classic maxi bag.  WOW it looked amazing


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, Oyy..I'm so sorry to hear about your tum tum! I hope you feel better soon!! And yes yes, I asked my friend(since I am new to heels) about which designers make the most comfy shoes.  She said Manolos!! You should definitely try on the nude MJ's..are they pointed toe with kitten heel?!!?


----------



## lolakitten

^^ Panda - I tried them ok today...they were ok. The ones w/ the red sole *wink wink* were MUCH more comfy....I see a new obsesion emerging 
I have some stuff on consignment - I hope it sells fast! I want to buy them!!

My tummy feels better - thanks  I have alot of scar tissue in there - it often gets...tangled, but eventually (usually) works itself out.


----------



## ponnee

*G*, ohhh i really fall in love with this metallic grey color! luxe looks.. and i can bring her it in every occasion. do you think so? absolutely i like the red one too my dear. gorgeous!! oh ya by the way, what's your opinion about PTT? i saw rachel bilson pics with her PTT. looks very nicee... 

about CL, ohh everything bout CL is absolutely gorgeous..!! CL very prive must have! i think VP is the signature of CL. i'm in love with rolandos, VP, decollete. ow oww.. please stopping me! oh you should get ur lady claude strass.. can't wait! 
oh really? so manolos much better than CL? hmmm... my oh my..
what did you get for ur thanksgiving dear?

i think wanna get UGG, coz look comfy n of course very warm. and you right, UGG have no shape actually. or maybe i will wear my flats.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, welcome to the Louboutin addiction!!! :: high 5:: Ooo, you must tell me which ones your considering!! I just started my addiction with CLs in October and well, I am going nuts for the resort and spring collections!!

I hope your stuff on consignment sells fast too! lola needs a new pair of shoes(or two, lol)

*ponneee*, the metallic grey is so versatile. It can be subtle enough for everyday because it's grey, but dressy enough for more formal events because of its metallic sheen!

The ptt looks a bit like the gst, which I never liked on me because it was huge and heavy. But that being said, the ptt looks small(so less heavy) and it's pretty cute!

Oy..I already reserved a pair of the Lady Claude in both Nude and Fire Opal strass..I'm actually in a predicament..give up the Nude strass pair so I can get CL Poseidons in Pearl and CL VPs in Green lizard or keep the nude strass..what do you think?

What did I get for thanksgiving? lots of food!! hehehe, what did you get?


----------



## Cari284

God morning to you lovely Chanel ladies 

*ponnee*, hi there! I'm well thank you, you? Yes I know, I love that I found this place


----------



## lolakitten

Panda - I dreamed about those shoes! (I also dreamed my DH left the sunroof open in the rain & soaked my flap, but that was more of a nightmare!) *sigh* I Reeeeely hope I can get them 
(they were the last ones & my size!) I don't know what they were called, but they were balck soft leather, rounded toe high heels 

G'morning Cari!


----------



## ponnee

hellowww ladies...

*G*, yes you are right, i think will choose the metallic grey color. hehehe... before i like this color, i have thought that i'll grab the black lambskin. oh ohhh.. i always change my mind....haha.
last time i went to chanel store, i saw the PTT and it looks so cute... oh ya and medallion tote in beige or pink. i need ur opinion about those bags *G*!! 

ow oww... hmmm... i think the poseidons and nude strass. they are awesome!!! VPs green very hard to match the clothes that you wearing.. you should tell me when they arrive.... wohooo...

*Cari*, i'm good..  thanks sweetie... how's your day? wish you had a good day...


----------



## Cari284

ponnee said:


> hellowww ladies...
> 
> *G*, yes you are right, i think will choose the metallic grey color. hehehe... before i like this color, i have thought that i'll grab the black lambskin. oh ohhh.. i always change my mind....haha.
> last time i went to chanel store, i saw the PTT and it looks so cute... oh ya and medallion tote in beige or pink. i need ur opinion about those bags *G*!!
> 
> ow oww... hmmm... i think the poseidons and nude strass. they are awesome!!! VPs green very hard to match the clothes that you wearing.. you should tell me when they arrive.... wohooo...
> 
> *Cari*, i'm good..  thanks sweetie... how's your day? wish you had a good day...



Thank you! I had a pretty good day, much in school though. You? 

I'm also thinking about the Medallion in beige.. I really want a Jumbo though, but I don't think I have that kind of money right now since I'm only in school and don't have a part time job.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, you better be 100% well now or else you and my "fists of fury" will have to have a long conversation, jk jk. Any fun plans this weekend dear? And a medallion in beige would look wonderful on you hun!

*lola*, ahhh, I hope they still have the Louboutins you wanted!! They sound beautiful and easy to match! and what a nightmare!!! I've never dreamed of a Chanel..but I've definitely dreamed of Loubies..weird huh? :: sprinkles magic water protectant dust on your Chanel:: Shopping today?

*ponnneee*, I'm so excited you'll be getting the metallic grey!! Post pics when you get ittt! She's a stunner! If you get the PTT, get it in black. If you get the medallion, get it into beige.  I may not be the right person to ask because I am not a fan of totes! I am head over heels for the flap bags!  Would you need to choose between the two? 

Oyy...dark green is one of my favorite colors!! And the thing is, the very prives in green lizard would be perfect with my Chanel vert fonce jumbo flap!! I guess I could match it with browns, greys, blacks, whites, ivories...

*Here is the predicament!!*

CL Poseidons in this silvery iridescent color and the Very Prives in dark green lizard($3300 for both pairs) OR the Lady Claudes in Nude Strass($3500-$3600 for one pair).  I will already be getting the Lady Claudes in Fire Opal Strass and Pigalles in Dorado Strass.  Should I get the nude strass lady claudes to build my strass collection or would it be overkill to have two strass colors in one style?  The lady claudes are guaranteed to be mine, but I would need to hunt and go on wait lists for the green lizards!!! :: cries:: Help help!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, you better be 100% well now or else you and my "fists of fury" will have to have a long conversation, jk jk. Any fun plans this weekend dear? And a medallion in beige would look wonderful on you hun!
> 
> *lola*, ahhh, I hope they still have the Louboutins you wanted!! They sound beautiful and easy to match! and what a nightmare!!! I've never dreamed of a Chanel..but I've definitely dreamed of Loubies..weird huh? :: sprinkles magic water protectant dust on your Chanel:: Shopping today?
> 
> *ponnneee*, I'm so excited you'll be getting the metallic grey!! Post pics when you get ittt! She's a stunner! If you get the PTT, get it in black. If you get the medallion, get it into beige.  I may not be the right person to ask because I am not a fan of totes! I am head over heels for the flap bags!  Would you need to choose between the two?
> 
> Oyy...dark green is one of my favorite colors!! And the thing is, the very prives in green lizard would be perfect with my Chanel vert fonce jumbo flap!! I guess I could match it with browns, greys, blacks, whites, ivories...
> 
> *Here is the predicament!!*
> 
> CL Poseidons in this silvery iridescent color and the Very Prives in dark green lizard($3300 for both pairs) OR the Lady Claudes in Nude Strass($3500-$3600 for one pair).  I will already be getting the Lady Claudes in Fire Opal Strass and Pigalles in Dorado Strass.  Should I get the nude strass lady claudes to build my strass collection or would it be overkill to have two strass colors in one style?  The lady claudes are guaranteed to be mine, but I would need to hunt and go on wait lists for the green lizards!!! :: cries:: Help help!



Haha just pretty stressful.. You really think so?  Since I can't try it on I just have to go on my gut feeling  Well tonight I'm off to my bf for some homecooked dinner (by him)! Tomorrow I'm going to my dear friend who turned 18 this week and is having an "open house" thing for friends and family, and perhaps we'll go out dancing after that  You?

That's a tuff CL issue.. I love the Very Prives, I think they would look gorgeous on you! The Poseidons I don't know I'm afraid.. Do you have a picture?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, here's the nude strass, the poseidons, and the toe of the green lizard vps!


----------



## lolakitten

Those first ones are stunning!! But I can't imagine spending that much on shoes...wow. If you get them - WE NEED PICS!!!
I thought the $700 for the ones I want were alot...I feel better


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, here's the nude strass, the poseidons, and the toe of the green lizard vps!



Oh the nude strass is absolutely amazing  I love them, and I want them as well.. But I also love the poseidons, they are stunning as well! And they fit our sign pretty well  I don't see so much of the vps, but I've seen them on another site, and I think they're gorgeous. That's a really tuff choice I'm afraid.. :: pats Panda on the head ::


----------



## eggpudding

Sorry to butt in!  But NUDE STRASS LC hands down panda!!! They are seriously too stunning to let go. I say build your strass collection!

And... ahh, it's good to be back on tpf. I was sick for almost a week and drove myself nuts wondering what was happening on here!


----------



## Cari284

eggpudding said:


> Sorry to butt in!  But NUDE STRASS LC hands down panda!!! They are seriously too stunning to let go. I say build your strass collection!
> 
> And... ahh, it's good to be back on tpf. I was sick for almost a week and drove myself nuts wondering what was happening on here!



You don't butt in  I know, they are to die for.. Ahh I love them 

Oh no, that's too bad.. I was sick last week as well, I thought I was going to go crazy if I were sick any longer! I'm glad your're better now!


----------



## eggpudding

Aww thank you Cari  Being sick sucks, hope you're better now too! It's the cold....brrrr ... it just got a lot colder here in the UK!

lolakitten, when I was a newbie I used to think $700 was a lot for shoes/Loubs too. Now that's considered cheap for Loubies siighhh


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, I'm glad I could make you feel better! LOL. Yeah...CL prices keep going up..the lizard vps in purple were 1400 a year ago or so..and now they're 1700..crazy! And if you're dreaming about the CLs..I think you know what you must do..use the force lola..use the force..^_^

*cari*, oh, the nude strass  lady claudes would go with any of of your outfits!! :: pats Cari on the head:: heheheh. What did dbf cook for you? I love it when my dbf cooks for me!

*eggpudding*, you're not butting in at all hun! I am glad you're feeling better! And oyy...everyone on the CL sub-forum said I should get the lizards and poseidons since I will already be getting the lady claudes in fire opal strass... here's what fire opal looks like(in first attached image)...haha..and I think if I really want the nude strass, I'll get them a little after January since they don't sell out fast and never go on sale
*
Oh yes..and these lady claude stars with rounded studs are also attached...these are next in line on my shopping list for February(the pigalles, the poseidons, the lizard vps are all for january)...what do you gals think? The price is not so pretty...$2100 including tax*


----------



## lolakitten

WOW!! (but I personally prefer the poseidons)

Panda - I did go shopping today - but at Gymboree for DD. I got her the most gorgeous silk dress w/ water colour roses & matching pjs  I wish there were teeny toddler size flaps for DD... like the LV pochette, hehehe. She's ready for her Santa pics.


----------



## ponnee

oHHH *G*!!! i'm so excited for you dear!! and sorry i change my mind... i'm fall in love with the green lizard, she is VERY GORGEOUS!! she have to be yours soon or you'll be regret...hahahahha... and yes i think poseidon and green lizard. which is the fire opal? 

yes i'm so excited too can't wait for my metallic grey.. woHoo.... but i'm afraid i can't find the color in there.... so i have to decide another color beside metallic grey if i can't find it... ohh sure i'll get the black one for PTT. maybe i'll choose PTT than medallion because PTT looks more luxe than medallion. do you think so? 
hahahaha... i can't choose one of them.. i love bags and heels! so do you?


----------



## ponnee

ohHHh yaaAa by the way guys..

anyone knows? does chanel flaps with bijoux chain still available nowadays? how much it costs? 
thanks....


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, awww, the dress for your dd sounds beautiful! And a flap for your dd? She's going to be a fashionista like her mama in no time!!

*ponnneee*, the new chain(similar to bijoux) isn't in stores currently but comes back every so often

I called the CL Boutique in Costa Mesa and there was a long wait list for the green lizards but they already called everyone on the wait list and I think because of the shade of green or price, most people passed on it so I got to reserve a pair for myself today!!!! ^_^!!  The fire opal looks exactly like the nude strass lady claude, BUT it has fire opal colored rhinestones.  I attached a photo of just the rhinestones in the post #2078. The stones change from red to orange to yellow depending on the light, just like fire, ^_^!!

and I absolutely agree with you on the ptt. It looks wayy nicer than the medallion. It's cute, rigid in structure and has the chain straps instead of an all leather handle strap. And as for the metallic..I see the metallic appear on eBay every now and then so if you cant find it in stores, you could always try there! That's what I do since I discovered Chanel so late and all of the colors I wanted weren't available in stores anymore(08 vert fonce, 06 violet, 08 mango)


----------



## Cari284

eggpudding said:


> Aww thank you Cari  Being sick sucks, hope you're better now too! It's the cold....brrrr ... it just got a lot colder here in the UK!
> 
> lolakitten, when I was a newbie I used to think $700 was a lot for shoes/Loubs too. Now that's considered cheap for Loubies siighhh



Yes I'm better now as well  Yes, it's really cold here in Sweden right now.. I want to move on to the summer 



PANda_USC said:


> *lola*, I'm glad I could make you feel better! LOL. Yeah...CL prices keep going up..the lizard vps in purple were 1400 a year ago or so..and now they're 1700..crazy! And if you're dreaming about the CLs..I think you know what you must do..use the force lola..use the force..^_^
> 
> *cari*, oh, the nude strass lady claudes would go with any of of your outfits!! :: pats Cari on the head:: heheheh. What did dbf cook for you? I love it when my dbf cooks for me!
> 
> *eggpudding*, you're not butting in at all hun! I am glad you're feeling better! And oyy...everyone on the CL sub-forum said I should get the lizards and poseidons since I will already be getting the lady claudes in fire opal strass... here's what fire opal looks like(in first attached image)...haha..and I think if I really want the nude strass, I'll get them a little after January since they don't sell out fast and never go on sale
> *
> Oh yes..and these lady claude stars with rounded studs are also attached...these are next in line on my shopping list for February(the pigalles, the poseidons, the lizard vps are all for january)...what do you gals think? The price is not so pretty...$2100 including tax*



Haha I know, that's the worst part. Haha Panda, you have gone shoe crazy!  That pair is amazing as well! They would look fantastic on you  Yes, the price hurts my eyes a bit..


----------



## Cari284

+ And *Panda*, dbf cooked a shripm pasta with pesto and tomatoes  Yummy!


----------



## eggpudding

*Cari*, I want to move onto summer already too!! And get my tan back! 

*panda* - Thank you  Oooh the Fire Opal strass looks amazing! And congrats on getting your lizard VP reserved. I guess you'll end up with the nude strass sooner or later anyway  Those LC stars are soo pretty, but maybe a little too similar to what you'll be buying for Jan?


----------



## ladysarah

... scary confession here... I am considering going to the dark side and getting myself a Hermes kelly bag.... what do you think?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Go for it!  I've been eyeing an H birkin myself.  Once I buy a blue Chanel (still undecided between the bleu roi & bleu fonce) I think I'll be done with my Chanel collection for now.  Hermes, here I come...


----------



## ladysarah

they are very expensive for me - and I do not like getting 2nd hand (ok ok pre owned!) as you never know with authenticity... Still I might go to Hemes next week for a little reconnaissance... I love CHANEL but when 14 year olds start carrying them I think time to move on....


----------



## lolakitten

ladysarah said:


> ... scary confession here... I am considering going to the dark side and getting myself a Hermes kelly bag.... what do you think?


I think if you can afford it - do it!! I'd like a Connstance one day too...
What size Kelly? I am partial to the small ones.


----------



## lolakitten

ladysarah said:


> they are very expensive for me - and I do not like getting 2nd hand (ok ok pre owned!) as you never know with authenticity... Still I might go to Hemes next week for a little reconnaissance... I love CHANEL but when 14 year olds start carrying them I think time to move on....


  I know how you feel... luckily around here noone carries them (I've only seen one other Chanel on a real life person) so I am enjoying it


----------



## lolakitten

Bring on Summer ladies!!!!!! I Haaaaaaaaaaaaaate winter 
I missed summer this year too...I was too distracted...


----------



## ladysarah

lolakitten said:


> I know how you feel... luckily around here noone carries them (I've only seen one other Chanel on a real life person) so I am enjoying it



In London you see them everywhere. Reissues and classics in proliferation. . Though I haven't noticed any 14year old yet - thankfully! A nice little Kelly for me actually - I was going to check out the portobello in January but might put the idea on hold now...


----------



## eggpudding

I was dreaming (seriously, seriously dreaming) and looking at Hermes kellys on ebay just now . God they are so beautiful. Go for it* ladysarah*! LOL, in London I see 14 year olds running around with the ugliest imitation/knock off Chanel bags  ever..


----------



## ponnee

*G*, oHhh.. that's the fire opal. she looks amazing Ginaa... love fire opal! hahaha.. by the way do you like clic clac? i saw it in barneys website on sale...
i'm in dilemma! jumbo beige also pretty! and... absolutely reissue as well. wOohOoo...
i saw the reissue in grey SHW, what do you think G? or better jumbo metallic grey? or..... hahahaha..
congrats dear for your green lizard. coming soon!! happy for you cos you got pairs of CL! that's great.. 
ohhh dear you spend a lot for your CL...


----------



## BagAngel

What is the name & season of this colour please, tia!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ladysarah*, yes yes! Go to the H side!! I will be right there with you when I turn 25 in a few years(decided to get myself 3 30-35cm birkins or one 25cm violet croc!) ^_^!

Which kelly are you considering?!? Color, texture, hardware? 

*lola*, I'm right there with you wishing for warmer weather..show off all our lovely things instead of fretting about getting doused in rain!

*ponnneee*, ahaha, when I see something I want, it doesn't matter what the cost..I will fixate on it until it is MINE!!! PANda is greedy like that, ahahaha. 

Oy Oy! The clic clacs are beautiful!! I actually wanted them when they first came out and tried them out at Barneys...sooo cute but I have stumpy, short legs and they would make me look shorter because they cut off right above the ankle..are you thinking of getting them?

As for the Chanels, I am not a fan of the grey reissue...it reminds me of the texture and color of a rhino or elephant..strange huh? I think the reissue looks much better in black!  And the metallic grey lambskin is absolutely amazing, versatile, and would catch my attention moreso than a grey reissue.  It's shiny and can be dressed up or down!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bagangel*, don;t know the season but it's a beige maxi with silver hardware!


----------



## ponnee

*G*, according to the pic, is it light beige?

clic clac is nice, but i can't make it, my legs too short for clic clac... ahahha.. i don't think your leg is short dear...
alright!! i have chosen which chanel that i have to grab! hahaha... maybe metallic grey, red, navy blue, or beige! oohh oh.... i'm thinking of the red and navy! ow ow owwwhhh... 
for PTT i'll get the black! done!
sounds great G, you got lots of money to spend..! wish i could be you!! what a wonderful life... hahahha... your mom knows your shopping habit?


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponnneee*, you made me add the metallic grey to my shopping list! Good thing I don't mind pre-loved bags as long as they are mint, lol.  And all of the colors you listed are on my shopping list too!! Oh yes..red and navy and beige are all classics...and black is definitely the way to go if you're getting the PTT.  Make sure to hunt down your metallic grey first since it's rarer. I usually go for my HGs first so then I don't go nuts looking for them forever..and since beige, a red, and a navy are all part of the permanent Chanel line, there's no rush to get them!!

My mom hm...she is very well aware of my spending habits...I used to buy a lot of clothes and never wear them..now I'm fixated on shoes and bags and so I buy less often but bigger purchases and I make sure to use what I buy...hmm....she used to say things when I got an allowance, but now I'm out of school and working so she cant really say much. -__-. Plus, my dad is generous enough to give a few thousand here and there(and my bday and Chinese New Year's is coming up) and my mom cant say much to that either, lol. 

Oh *ponneee*, you must post in the " Chanel in action" thread!! I wanna see your outfits with your bags and your heels!!! ^_^! How are all of the heels working out? meow?


----------



## ponnee

*G*, give me 5! for our metallic grey (coming soon)!  by the way for the red, naxy and metallic grey, do they always on sale? i afraid i can't find met. grey in paris. -.-"
is it right if we buy bags in rome and we can't get the tax refund at paris airport? if that's true, i should hunt the chanels only in paris since i can get the vat at airport when i fly back to my country.  

ohhHhhh  yayyy, you right! chinese new year is coming soon! so happy and valentine!
yeahhh yeahh you work now, so mom can't say much about your expenses!! i should work asap, so i can buy what i want without any permission with mom.
dad always give what we want and mom only give some comments and can't resist what we spent.


----------



## burberryprncess

Snow finally arrived in the mountains of Socal and with it comes fun time making a Chanel snowman, lol.  Well, I had nothing with me to create a face but my Chanel earrings, brooch, and diamond bracelet.  She is one happy snowwoman.


----------



## Tartine

OMG! This is so adorable! LOL
Great art *burberryprncess*!
I love it.
Sure a happy snow woman we have here! 





burberryprncess said:


> Snow finally arrived in the mountains of Socal and with it comes fun time making a Chanel snowman, lol. Well, I had nothing with me to create a face but my Chanel earrings, brooch, and diamond bracelet. She is one happy snowwoman.


----------



## Jaded81

OMG I love this too!!! SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! WIsh it snowed here in Singapore =( Would love a white Xmas!



burberryprncess said:


> Snow finally arrived in the mountains of Socal and with it comes fun time making a Chanel snowman, lol.  Well, I had nothing with me to create a face but my Chanel earrings, brooch, and diamond bracelet.  She is one happy snowwoman.


----------



## PANda_USC

*ponneee*:: high 5:: I think they always release a red, a navy and beige every year..whether they're in stock at every store is a different issue, lol.  As for the VAT refund, you can buy stuff in Rome, and when you're at the airport leaving Rome, you can do the whole VAT thing and get the refund.  Also, I think any country in the European Union does the VAT refund, so if you buy something in Rome and then fly to Paris and buy something there, when you're returning to your country, you can fill out all of the VAT forms for all of your purchases from both Rome and Paris.  You will not need to submit VAT forms at every airport except for your last destination before returning home.  Make sure to fill them all out for every item..I think every boutique deals with VAT differently..some will ask you to fill out a form which you need to hand in at the airport..other boutiques will give you the refund right there.

how old are you dear? In college still? I just graduated from 'SC and oyYy..it's rough out there.  My dad always gave me whatever I wanted too, but was never around so I guess that's the price we all paid...oy oy..I guess your mom was the level-headed one, lol. Mine is too, hehehe

*burberryprncess*, I love your snowman! He's all blinged out, lol. And is it snowing in Big Bear?


----------



## $1.10

hi, i need help pls, does anyone kn what is the new price for chanel classic code A01112 lamb skin in paris.


----------



## lolakitten

^^ yup - when I was shopping in Greece (H not Chanel) I got my refund in Amsterdam.



OMG cute snowman!


----------



## ponnee

Hi *Lola*, so if i buy bags in amsterdam then i can have a VAT refund in paris airport? if that's true.. it would be great! 
by the way, does CL got vat refund as well?
thank you for helping me ...


----------



## ponnee

*G*, wish me luck dear i can get the met grey.. oh by the way jumbo in red caviar or lambskin will you take? i think caviar is gorgeous right? oh i'm in dilemma..navy blue makes me drunk.. hahaha..
i saw CL phyton suede, that one is also not bad, you can take a look..anyway, can't wait for your new reveal with those fabulous CL!  woHoooo...

i'm 22 what bout you? i've just graduated too and doing nothing at home, online and look at the chanels really make me want more and more...i think i should find a job next year!! ohh.. my dad also always not around...


----------



## lolakitten

I was told that your last stop before leaving the EU can do it - or you can even mail it in, but that takes fooooreeeeeveeeer. I was also told that any one stop purchase over 120E (I think) is elligable, so that definitly includes CL  I got my refund even on perfume & Bournazos (Greek shoe), as well as some scarves. Just be prepared to have to show the refund people the actual items - not just the reciepts.


----------



## ladysarah

lolakitten said:


> I think if you can afford it - do it!! I'd like a Connstance one day too...
> What size Kelly? I am partial to the small ones.



not so keen on the big H though. I think if I got one it would have to be a Kelly.


----------



## ladysarah

Jaded81 said:


> OMG I love this too!!! SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! WIsh it snowed here in Singapore =( Would love a white Xmas!



how lovely!


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Snow finally arrived in the mountains of Socal and with it comes fun time making a Chanel snowman, lol.  Well, I had nothing with me to create a face but my Chanel earrings, brooch, and diamond bracelet.  She is one happy snowwoman.



very creative - love it! what bag is she actually using today?


----------



## ladysarah

eggpudding said:


> I was dreaming (seriously, seriously dreaming) and looking at Hermes kellys on ebay just now . God they are so beautiful. Go for it* ladysarah*! LOL, in London I see 14 year olds running around with the ugliest imitation/knock off Chanel bags  ever..



aah eggpudding - do not encourage me. I was thinking about a portobello in January but now I think I will go to Hermes instead. They have a waiting list don't they? so in the meantime I will have to carry a straw basket. I have been spared the sight of 14 year olds - how awful is that. I  have this theory that you can tell peoples personality from their handbag. I haven't quite tested it yet, but very interesting  psychology there...


----------



## burberryprncess

PANda_USC said:


> *ponneee*:: high 5:: I think they always release a red, a navy and beige every year..whether they're in stock at every store is a different issue, lol.  As for the VAT refund, you can buy stuff in Rome, and when you're at the airport leaving Rome, you can do the whole VAT thing and get the refund.  Also, I think any country in the European Union does the VAT refund, so if you buy something in Rome and then fly to Paris and buy something there, when you're returning to your country, you can fill out all of the VAT forms for all of your purchases from both Rome and Paris.  You will not need to submit VAT forms at every airport except for your last destination before returning home.  Make sure to fill them all out for every item..I think every boutique deals with VAT differently..some will ask you to fill out a form which you need to hand in at the airport..other boutiques will give you the refund right there.
> 
> how old are you dear? In college still? I just graduated from 'SC and oyYy..it's rough out there.  My dad always gave me whatever I wanted too, but was never around so I guess that's the price we all paid...oy oy..I guess your mom was the level-headed one, lol. Mine is too, hehehe
> 
> *burberryprncess*, I love your snowman! He's all blinged out, lol. *And is it snowing in Big Bear?*




Yep!  Ski season just started!


----------



## burberryprncess

Speaking of H, what do you guys prefer, Birkin or Kelly? I really like the style of the Kelly better but my SA tells me a Birkin is a better investment.


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> very creative - love it! what bag is she actually using today?




None because I only brought 2 Chanel bags with me to the mountains and neither one wants to get wet from the snow.  I was going to give Ms. Snow lady the WOC but it started to snow again.


----------



## Cari284

*eggpudding*, yes I absolutely agree 

*ladysarah*, absolutely, go for it!



PANda_USC said:


> *ladysarah*, yes yes! Go to the H side!! I will be right there with you when I turn 25 in a few years(decided to get myself 3 30-35cm birkins or one 25cm violet croc!) ^_^!



Ahh, I'm thinking about that as well  We have so much in common 

*burberryprncess*, that's the most stunning snowman I've every seen haha!


----------



## eggpudding

*ladysarah*, sorry to enable  I have no idea about waiting lists but don't let that put you off..!! Maybe see what they have instore in Jan?  I would pick Kelly over Portobello anyday if I could, far more timeless and elegant and defo worth the wait! 

*Sophie* - ahhh cutest snowman ever! So creative and s/he looks very pretty indeed with all your jewelry on haha. I also like the style of the Kelly much better than the Birkin . Not too clued up on H yet though, why does your SA say that?


----------



## eggpudding

*Cari* and *panda* - My drool will drown my keyboard when you acquire those babies!!


----------



## burberryprncess

eggpudding said:


> *ladysarah*, sorry to enable  I have no idea about waiting lists but don't let that put you off..!! Maybe see what they have instore in Jan?  I would pick Kelly over Portobello anyday if I could, far more timeless and elegant and defo worth the wait!
> 
> *Sophie* - ahhh cutest snowman ever! So creative and s/he looks very pretty indeed with all your jewelry on haha. I also like the style of the Kelly much better than the Birkin . Not too clued up on H yet though, *why does your SA say that?*




She told me if I order a Birkin, it will go up in value faster than a Kelly.


----------



## Cari284

eggpudding said:


> *Cari* and *panda* - My drool will drown my keyboard when you acquire those babies!!



Haha well I just turned 18 so it's some time left though.. But I can't wait ahh


----------



## lolakitten

burberryprncess said:


> Speaking of H, what do you guys prefer, Birkin or Kelly? I really like the style of the Kelly better but my SA tells me a Birkin is a better investment.


Definitly Kelly for me - more feminine. I'm not a fan of Birkin - looks too much like a briefcase - but the e/w ones are ok.


----------



## Cari284

I prefer the Birkin. But I would love to own a Kelly as well some day


----------



## ladysarah

I ve never tried either so hard to tell... will do a little bit of research I think before Christmas. Having said that I have this theory about handbags and personalities (not really well tested) The women I see carrying Birkins look so 'stressed' always worry lines in their faces and the bags are usually half open and shapeless... sort of things spilling out. Women who carry Kellys though usually look more at peace with themselves and 'together' (something I aspire to... ) Anyway I think we should move this to the H forum before we get busted.


----------



## lolakitten

ladysarah said:


> I ve never tried either so hard to tell... will do a little bit of research I think before Christmas. Having said that I have this theory about handbags and personalities (not really well tested) The women I see carrying Birkins look so 'stressed' always worry lines in their faces and the bags are usually half open and shapeless... sort of things spilling out. Women who carry Kellys though usually look more at peace with themselves and 'together' (something I aspire to... ) Anyway I think we should move this to the H forum before we get busted.


Y'know... I've noticed that too.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, you went to Greece?!!? Did you like the food? I studied in Athens for a semester(I was a Classics Minor)!!! Did you go to Kolonoki where all the boutiques are?

*ponneee*, ::wishes you luck on metallic grey:: I changed my wish list because I want to be able to go clubbing with my Chanels and I took my violet Jumbo last time and it was absolutely in the way. -__-.M/L would be a good size..even though I cant fit my make-up pouch in it..I actually prefer lambskin over caviar..but since Chanel's lambskin has been so floppy and slouchy lately, I'm gravitating towards the caviar for more structure. Oy, they have this beautiful red 07 lambskin jumbo on eBay right now..:: drools:: Will be good though since it's the holidays and January will hurt my check card.

As for the Chanels, hehehe, just get one at a time and pace yourself..no rush with red, or navy. I figure that if I don't get what I was looking for..I could always find it later or something even better than what I originally wanted. 

Best of luck with the job hunt!! I'm 23 and oyyy...graduating this past year was O_O. Job market isn't very good...whoever says we're out of a recession is lying, -__-. I'm considering going back to get my Masters and then a PhD...well..that was always the plan, lol.  I hope you find a job soon and can get all of the bags on your list! I think after my Louboutin splurges in Jan-Feb, I will go back to focusing all my energies on attaining the Chanels on my list. 

Hmm...how big is your family? My family is everywhere but here..it gets a bit lonely...I am living in this big house all alone but I want my family to be around!!!!

*ladysarah*, cant wait to see your H!!!! ^_^

*burberryprncess*, Birkin all the way!! And ski season eh? Do you ever snowboard? Goodness..I never took the opportunity to go to Big Bear when I was in LA..but maybe I should go to Tahoe this winter..to break my legs attempting to ski..-__-. Are you a good skier?

*cari*, ^_^!! We are so alike..so when are you coming to SF so we can go bananas downtown? B-A-N-A-N-A-S!!!!! Oyy, PANda must complete her Chanel collection before moving onto H. I know it's still early but which H colors are you looking at? Cyclamen, Rouge and Gris are my top choices..but will give them all up for a violet in shiny croc. Oh goodness Cari, have you seen the Birkins with diamonds!? My sorority sister says I'm on a fast track, one lane road towards H!!

*eggpudding*, :: hands you tissue to wipe off the drool::

*ladysarah*, in this chit chat thread, we can talk about almost anything!! I always talk about Loubies here even though there's a Loubies chat room...lol. I think H talk is also okay! ^_^.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, ^_^!! We are so alike..so when are you coming to SF so we can go bananas downtown? B-A-N-A-N-A-S!!!!! Oyy, PANda must complete her Chanel collection before moving onto H. I know it's still early but which H colors are you looking at? Cyclamen, Rouge and Gris are my top choices..but will give them all up for a violet in shiny croc. Oh goodness Cari, have you seen the Birkins with diamonds!? My sorority sister says I'm on a fast track, one lane road towards H!!



Hahaha  I would love to come there! My dad was talking about going there on a business trip this spring, and my jaw just dropped to the floor, the only word in my mind was P A N D A! Haha, so I'm going to nag at him until he says that he will bring me along 

Yes I know, I have to get some more Chanels before as well  But my goal is to have one for my 25th birthday (if not earlier)! I want a 35cm in etoupe, I haven't decided on the leather yet though! Oh they are all lovely colours  Yes, the Birkins with the diamonds made my jaw drop to the floor.. They are breathtaking! And the crocs are as well.. Haha I think you are  I'm so glad that my dbf understands me, he does because he wants a special watch (that watch is what a Birkin is to me haha). I've told him about my plan to buy a Birkin when I turn 25 and he just says, why not save up and do it now? I've tried to explain that I want some other bags first and then the lovely Birkin.. Ahh I can't wait


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, ::grabs your arms and dances with you:: AHHH, that would be sooooooo fun if you could come to San Francisco!!!!!

Etoupe is such a lovely neutral!! I could definitely see it being integrated into your wardrobe.  Oh yes, you're so lucky your dbf understands you and so he doesn't say anything about your purse lust! What watch is he pining for? My dbf grew up very poor and doesn't see the sense in having so many bags..even told me if we got married, he'd restrict me to two bags a year!! 

And meow! You can always get a Birkin later! I think once you go H, you don't go back to any of the designers you purchased before..: P!!! Oh oh, I saw this older black croc with pave(diamonds) and it was going for 90K! And I think I saw a shiny orange croc with pave going for 60K!  I'm going to assume they are from a few years ago or slightly worn, but oYyY...my dream bag would be a shiny black croc with pave...or a cyclamen croc with pave..what about you? Dream bags?


----------



## lolakitten

Panda - I've been there before - all my family is there  I don't like the food though - too heavy for me. My favorite restaurant there is French, LOL

Here's my dream bag...
http://thepaperbagprincess.avl.1stdibs.com/archivesC/jewelry/48/249/XXX_pinkbirk1.jpg
(but I'd prefer it in Kelly)


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, O, she's a beauty!!! Exotics all the way!! Hehe..if you're gonna get an *H*, might as well go all out!!!  Do you like smaller bags?

and you're telling me about the heavy food! I gained 5 lbs while I was there..but it could have been all of the liquor too, ahahha. (combined with gyros, pastitsio, spanakopita, moussaka)


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, ::grabs your arms and dances with you:: AHHH, that would be sooooooo fun if you could come to San Francisco!!!!!
> 
> Etoupe is such a lovely neutral!! I could definitely see it being integrated into your wardrobe.  Oh yes, you're so lucky your dbf understands you and so he doesn't say anything about your purse lust! What watch is he pining for? My dbf grew up very poor and doesn't see the sense in having so many bags..even told me if we got married, he'd restrict me to two bags a year!!
> 
> And meow! You can always get a Birkin later! I think once you go H, you don't go back to any of the designers you purchased before..: P!!! Oh oh, I saw this older black croc with pave(diamonds) and it was going for 90K! And I think I saw a shiny orange croc with pave going for 60K!  I'm going to assume they are from a few years ago or slightly worn, but oYyY...my dream bag would be a shiny black croc with pave...or a cyclamen croc with pave..what about you? Dream bags?




I know  I'm crossing my fingers for that to happen! 

I think Etoupe would go very well with my clothes, I love neutral colours, as you might have noticed! It's so much you have to learn before you get one, so it's good to start doing some research now! He really wants an Audemars Peugeot watch and is drooling over those as much as I'm drooling over bags  Really? I think I can understand where he's coming from.. It's not so usual that people understand how we can spend so much money on bags, shoes etc. That would be so so hard for you though, to just stick to two bags every year! But he haven't set any limits for your shoes yet? 

Ahh.. I think so as well. So once I get my Birkin there is no going back haha! But I think the Chanel bags are such timeless classics! So I'm not going to hurry, I know that it'll be there once I decide to get it  Like this one? http://www.bagsnob.com/BlackDiamondBirkin.jpg. Yes, that's so much more resonable than the original price. I would absolutely love love love to own a Birkin in ostrich leather. I just love that leather, it's so so beautiful!


----------



## lolakitten

^^^ LOL, I actually lost weight the month I was there because the food was so heavy I'd get sick from it. Luckily I found a specialyty store than had imported food from other countries.

Yup, I like little bags. I LOVE the mauvy colour of that one - if my whole life could be that colour, I'd be set, lol.


----------



## lolakitten

Cari - I like ostrich too! I saw a mauve ostrich once *sigh*


----------



## lolakitten

Panda - yes I went where the boutiques were! I practically lived there, lol. The rest of Athens is too dirty, so I hung out at Zonars & H, lol.
We were there for the Fashion Night Out, so I got the Tshirt too, lol.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, yeah..i should try to be more understanding of his perspective. It's not a lot of people that can spend the way we all do...two bags is simply difficult to imagine but I'd get used to it..plus kids are expensive so I would definitely cut back when I have little ones..he has NOT set any limits on shoes..I think that's because the only Chanels I'm chasing are flaps! Every shoe I want is a different style, different texture and color.  Would you get an etoupe colored one in Ostrich with PHW?

*lola*, mauve!! That is one of my fave colors..and in ostrich!!??:: faints::: Athens is quite dirty and smoggy...my skin turned so bumpy from all of the toxins in the air.  Oh meow meow!! So any word on the Loubies??!??!


----------



## Cari284

lolakitten said:


> Cari - I like ostrich too! I saw a mauve ostrich once *sigh*



Ahh.. I would love to see one in real life!



PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, yeah..i should try to be more understanding of his perspective. It's not a lot of people that can spend the way we all do...two bags is simply difficult to imagine but I'd get used to it..plus kids are expensive so I would definitely cut back when I have little ones..he has NOT set any limits on shoes..I think that's because the only Chanels I'm chasing are flaps! Every shoe I want is a different style, different texture and color.  Would you get an etoupe colored one in Ostrich with PHW?



You're so kind  No, I know.. And I never want to offend anyone with telling about what I spend on bags..  If you know what I mean. I think you would manage okay with two bags a year, that would make the purchases much more special  Oh, that's very true. They can really cost a lot and I can only imagine all the stuff I would want to get the baby if I have one someday haha! Aha okay, that makes sencse.. I can't wait until your CL reveal 

Oh, that would be absolutely amzing. But as I see it right now I would like to get a 35cm Etoupe with PHW (maybe in Togo leather?) around 25, and then a 35cm Black with GHW  Ahh.. Those bags are so so stunning. But right now I'm deciding what I should buy for this spring. Hmm..


----------



## BagAngel

PANda_USC said:


> *bagangel*, don;t know the season but it's a beige maxi with silver hardware!


Thanks Panda, just wondering is it the same as mine, it looks lighter but maybe just the pics. This is mine:


----------



## ponnee

lolakitten said:


> I was told that your last stop before leaving the EU can do it - or you can even mail it in, but that takes fooooreeeeeveeeer. I was also told that any one stop purchase over 120E (I think) is elligable, so that definitly includes CL  I got my refund even on perfume & Bournazos (Greek shoe), as well as some scarves. Just be prepared to have to show the refund people the actual items - not just the reciepts.



Ooww... *Lola*, thanks for the information!! i'm happy!


----------



## ponnee

PANda_USC said:


> *ponneee*, ::wishes you luck on metallic grey:: I changed my wish list because I want to be able to go clubbing with my Chanels and I took my violet Jumbo last time and it was absolutely in the way. -__-.M/L would be a good size..even though I cant fit my make-up pouch in it..I actually prefer lambskin over caviar..but since Chanel's lambskin has been so floppy and slouchy lately, I'm gravitating towards the caviar for more structure. Oy, they have this beautiful red 07 lambskin jumbo on eBay right now..:: drools:: Will be good though since it's the holidays and January will hurt my check card.
> 
> As for the Chanels, hehehe, just get one at a time and pace yourself..no rush with red, or navy. I figure that if I don't get what I was looking for..I could always find it later or something even better than what I originally wanted.
> 
> Best of luck with the job hunt!! I'm 23 and oyyy...graduating this past year was O_O. Job market isn't very good...whoever says we're out of a recession is lying, -__-. I'm considering going back to get my Masters and then a PhD...well..that was always the plan, lol. I hope you find a job soon and can get all of the bags on your list! I think after my Louboutin splurges in Jan-Feb, I will go back to focusing all my energies on attaining the Chanels on my list.
> 
> Hmm...how big is your family? My family is everywhere but here..it gets a bit lonely...I am living in this big house all alone but I want my family to be around!!!!


yes *G* you right! they will always many beautiful bags and we always can find the better one than before. 
hahaha..ohh so doing the chanels list also need lots of energies! you are so funny dear. you made me laugh because of your sense of humor. 
not so big family, only got one young brother. ohh i can feel the loneliness. how often your mom come to visit you?


----------



## Cari284

BagAngel said:


> Thanks Panda, just wondering is it the same as mine, it looks lighter but maybe just the pics. This is mine:



I think Withney's looks like a lambskin flap, and it looks brighter but as you say, maybe that's just the picture. I'm not an expert though.. But I think yours looks way more gorgeous, I love it  That one is on my list! May I ask what colour yours is in?


----------



## BagAngel

Cari284 said:


> I think Withney's looks like a lambskin flap, and it looks brighter but as you say, maybe that's just the picture. I'm not an expert though.. But I think yours looks way more gorgeous, I love it  That one is on my list! May I ask what colour yours is in?


 
Thanks cari  I think it is just light beige, I'm not a Chanel expert either, lol! Maybe someone with more knowledge will confirm.
My bag does look lighter in different lights, think it might be the same shade, wish it was a Jumbo though like hers.


----------



## Cari284

BagAngel said:


> Thanks cari  I think it is just light beige, I'm not a Chanel expert either, lol! Maybe someone with more knowledge will confirm.
> My bag does look lighter in different lights, think it might be the same shade, wish it was a Jumbo though like hers.



I like yours so much more


----------



## BagAngel

Cari284 said:


> I like yours so much more


 
Thanks Cari


----------



## lolakitten

PANda_USC said:


> So any word on the Loubies??!??!


----------



## Expat

Meh! Just popping in here to vent 'cos I know you'll understand!

We're SO behind here with getting the Cruise stuff in. I've been hassling my SA forever about getting the red. 
He finally called me last night to tell me the "big red bag" is in and he'll hold it for me... 

I had a dental appointment so couldn't get there til this afternoon... only to find he'd got the Maxi in red patent.  :s 
I don't want patent. I wanted caviar or lamb. Although the colour is gorgy! And there's only 4 in Japan... 

It's gonna be another 2 or 3 weeks before caviar arrives. And even then he doesn't know which size. 

On the up side (there has to be one somewhere!) I have now seen the medium in red lamb and don't like the colour so much. Fabulous structure though!


----------



## Cari284

Expat said:


> Meh! Just popping in here to vent 'cos I know you'll understand!
> 
> We're SO behind here with getting the Cruise stuff in. I've been hassling my SA forever about getting the red.
> He finally called me last night to tell me the "big red bag" is in and he'll hold it for me...
> 
> I had a dental appointment so couldn't get there til this afternoon... only to find he'd got the Maxi in red patent.  :s
> I don't want patent. I wanted caviar or lamb. Although the colour is gorgy! And there's only 4 in Japan...
> 
> It's gonna be another 2 or 3 weeks before caviar arrives. And even then he doesn't know which size.
> 
> On the up side (there has to be one somewhere!) I have now seen the medium in red lamb and don't like the colour so much. Fabulous structure though!



No poor you, that's so frustrating! I would love love love to have that red in caviar, it's such a stunning bag! I really hope tht you get the red bag that you want, and I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Expat

^^^ thank you!

BUT OMG!!!!!  

He's _just _called back: He called "The Office" and they've agreed to exchange the patent for the caviar. (I don't know quite what goes on as there's quite a language problem)

So it looks like I'm actually going to get the Caviar Maxi LOL! Gotta raise a bit more money somehow.  Well, I couldn't say no after all that, could I?  

Still haven't seen the caviar colour IRL - am a bit nervous now!  Should be next week...


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, hey dear!! How are you doing!? Thanks for the compliment on my dress..oy..I got an XXS and it's a bit loose in the waist area...still debating whether I should keep it or not...the Louboutin boutique at South Coast ordered Louboutin fuchsia lizard very prives and I was thinking, hey, if I returned this dress, I could buy those fuchsia lizards(I know you're an avid pink fan, heheheh)!! What do you think? I am already getting the emerald green ones(image attached)..would it be overkill having two of the same style in the same texture?

*lola*, does someone have something red soled under the tree?!!?!? Heheh..Santa dropping Loubies down your chimney? ::wink nudge::

*expat*, OOooo, I really hope you love your caviar maxi!!


----------



## Bri 333

^ woo hoo, me likey. Damn girl you are skinny, xxs. Gotta send you down here to San Diego so I can take you out to eat, lol. BTW, love the shoes. Do you have a pic of the pink ones?


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, LMAO. Oh hahaha, I will show you what eating is all about my friend! I will school you in eating! I don't have the nickname "pigbearcowdog" for no reason!!! BUT, if you're offering to take me out to eat..wining and dining me, I'd be more than happy to take some free grub, muahahahaha!

Oh Oh, I do not have photos of the fuchsia ones. I am going to call South Coast Plaza tomorrow to reserve my pair and will ask for photos to be emailed to me before I send payment.  If I receive photos of them, I'll definitely share them with you dear! And did you see the red ones? Maybe those would be of interest to you too? The heel of the red lizards is in the photo too, lol.  The lizard very prives are $1700 without tax and are available at the South Coast CL Boutique and the Horatio Boutique I think!


----------



## harvardalumna

Hope you'll get your Caviar Maxi very soon, *Expat*   I'm missing Tokyo quite a bit.  Used to live in Minato-ku,  Ark Hills. Walking distance to Roppongyi artyhat: & a very cute guy.  Sigh.

This is my *1ST* Chit Chat post,  if I'm off topic,  please forgive me.


----------



## PANda_USC

*harvard*, welcome to the chat: throws confetti your way::!! And you live in the Bay too! ^_^


----------



## harvardalumna

Hi *PANda_USC*   Thank you so much!  Yep,  I'm in Tiburon, very very small town though.  Awesome to meet someone from around here.  Still navigating around.  Did you go to USC?  We moved from Westwood not too long ago


----------



## PANda_USC

*harvard*, yes I did, just graduated this past May!  And you're a Crimson? ^_^

And I see you and your dear little ones are travelers too? Do you often venture to the city? Perhaps a shopping/lunch outing is in order?

Oh haha, my dbf is from Marin(San Anselmo).  Tiburon is a beautiful, quaint town!


----------



## harvardalumna

Congratulations!  *PANda_USC*   Yep, both my husband and I are Crimsons.  Hopefully, our daughter will be one too  

We do travel a lot.  Domestic and International.  And we take the ferry into the city quite often.  Driving/parking is a nightmare.  I'm so scared of getting another "gift" from the meter maid!  I've contributed so much to the city.  And do name a time and place 

Sorry to sound dumb,  but what is dbf?


----------



## PANda_USC

*harvard*, I hope your daughter is one too!! ^_^. How old is she now?

Parking is a nightmare, especially around the holidays, meh! No No No more parking tickets for you dear! Hmm..I shall have to think of a place. They finally re-opened the Chanel boutique(so it's not on Maiden Lane anymore)!  Anything on your current holiday wish list(Chanel and non-Chanel, hmmmm?) 

P.S: dbf=dear boyfriend, dd=dear daughter, dh=dear husband, df=dear fiance etc etc. I didn't learn this purse forum jargon until I was two months in, lol.


----------



## purse-nality

hey chit-chatters!

whoa, the reissue cam case sale thread has been like crazy today... sooo tempting to get it bec of the price! not sure if i should dive into the frenzy... though i really luv it eversince i saw pics of reese witherspoon/katie holmes toting theirs... hmmm 

what do you guys think? classic enough or... stick to flaps?!


^oh, *panda*, have you tried searching for reissue 226 yet? ...sorry can't help but notice... what a list!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pursenality*, Ooo, which color are you considering for your camera reissue?  I'm a huge fan of flaps but that's just me. If you like the style, I'm sure it will look great on you! Reissues are beautiful!

hehe, yes..my list is sooo long! I don't feel like I'll ever get everything because I'll keep adding new things..I actually haven't been looking for the Chanel flaps at all..I know all of them are still available in stores right now but I am prioritizing hunting down my Louboutins and then in March I think I'll go back to hunting down Chanels..and thank goodness the ones I want come out every year so no rush!


----------



## purse-nality

^i was thinkin matte gray... but then the dark silver is stunning as well... oooh, i dunno. i know i should veer away from shine and stick to classic finishes...

i guess, i've emailed enough people about its availability, don't want to pester more... so if one falls on my lap, it's meant to be! if not, i should focus more on finally getting black reissue 226. my 1st reissue flap! probly will be my only 1...

oooh, i wish to get my 1st pair of cl's too... though rare now, nude vp's w/ gold tips... i know, i'm sooo late! ...btw, i luv the nude glitters and nude crystal strass... can you tell i luv nudes? haha! i simply adore its subtle elegance! 

anyhoo, sleep tight *panda*!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, hey dear!! How are you doing!? Thanks for the compliment on my dress..oy..I got an XXS and it's a bit loose in the waist area...still debating whether I should keep it or not...the Louboutin boutique at South Coast ordered Louboutin fuchsia lizard very prives and I was thinking, hey, if I returned this dress, I could buy those fuchsia lizards(I know you're an avid pink fan, heheheh)!! What do you think? I am already getting the emerald green ones(image attached)..would it be overkill having two of the same style in the same texture?



I saw that now! I responded to the dress issue in the other thread. But as I said there if you're not 100% happy with it maybe it's not a keeper. I think it's look stunning on you, but i't important to feel like a hundred bucks yourself! Ahh, those shoes would be gorgeous on you!  And I actually think it wouldn't be an overkill to buy the same shoes in different colours since the colours are so very different from eachother.


----------



## Cari284

I need some help from you lovely ladies, I don't know which bag I want or should buy.. Here are my options: 
_(I know this is the Chanel forum, but I hope you could help me anyway..)_







1) The Chanel Jumbo I really want (now or someday soon), but as Chanel doesn't have a store in Stockholm it's kind of hard to get a hold of one and I would have to wait until I'm going on a trip where there is a Chanel store, which would be this summer.. Then I also would have the money to buy it and not be left on a "all-inclusive ban" afterwords! But that it's such a long time left until summer..

2) I could also buy the Chanel Medallion tote, in which colour I don't know yet.. That one I would buy pre-owned because the price is so much better (and we don't have a store here) when you buy a pre-owned. That one I could buy now or in the early spring. It's such a pretty bag and maybe in beige or another colour..

3) The Alma Vernis in the Amarante colour is very easy to get since I live so close to the LV store. That one I could also get now or in the early spring.. I've always thought it was too big on me but everytime I see it on my friend I fall in love all over again. I have tried it on in the store (just yesturday) and thought it actually looked good on me! Hard to tell though with all the fabric from my coat and scarf! 

So what do you guys think?  _(Or a totally different bag?)_


----------



## lolakitten

Cari - Y'know - I vote LV. That colour is stunning, and it sounds like you really love it! You have MANY years ahead of you to get your jumbo, and it's nice to have something a bit different. I really love that colour though... The vernis patent is so pretty too.
(does that get me kicked off Chanel forum??? lol)


----------



## Cari284

lolakitten said:


> Cari - Y'know - I vote LV. That colour is stunning, and it sounds like you really love it! You have MANY years ahead of you to get your jumbo, and it's nice to have something a bit different. I really love that colour though... The vernis patent is so pretty too.
> (does that get me kicked off Chanel forum??? lol)



Thank you, you're so kind  I know, that colour is gorgeous, I love it! Haha no, I think you are okay


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, thanks love for always giving me feedback and input! :: big hugs:: Oy Oy..I called the boutique that's getting the fuchsia lizards and they said the wait list is *6 PAGES LONG!!*  Thank goodness they also said I'd get priority since I filled out a customer agreement form stating that I am 100% committed to buying the fuchsia lizard VPS and no one else in my size had filled out the form.

Oo...that is a really tough decision Cari! If you were to get a flap, I'd want you to get a beige flap! I loveee flaps they're the classic Chanel bag and beige is a fabulous neutral that would match your wardrobe so well!  As for the medallion tote, I'm not a fan of the straps.  I like chains in my straps!  And as for the LV bag, I like the amarante color is it? But I am not a fan of patent on Chanels or vernis LVs..I actually had a vernis sunset clutch which I got rid of...patent and vernis look very plastic-y to me.


----------



## lolakitten

Panda - I'm behind on the chit chat! You have to get the Fushia  OMG so pretty!!! Yes  Santa brought me Loubies ... early 


*sigh* so I just had to pass up the dream deal of the year - Rose metallic reissue camera case on sale for SO CHEAP... 
Ladies - tell me I won't miss her... tell me I'll get over this!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, :: slaps you around:: "You'll get over it!"

And you know you'll get over it because there will be other bags released that will simply take your breath away, and you'll have no hesitations over buying them. And just look at a photo of a mauve colored birkin and you'll forget all about the camera bag, lololol.

heheh, glad to hear santa gave you some gifts early!! wahOo, welcome to the Loubie addiction!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Nononononononono......no dreaming of Birkin.. ESP not croc Birkin....waaay out of my price range for the forseeable future...

I hope I win the lottery though.... :groucho:


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, thanks love for always giving me feedback and input! :: big hugs:: Oy Oy..I called the boutique that's getting the fuchsia lizards and they said the wait list is *6 PAGES LONG!!* Thank goodness they also said I'd get priority since I filled out a customer agreement form stating that I am 100% committed to buying the fuchsia lizard VPS and no one else in my size had filled out the form.
> 
> Oo...that is a really tough decision Cari! If you were to get a flap, I'd want you to get a beige flap! I loveee flaps they're the classic Chanel bag and beige is a fabulous neutral that would match your wardrobe so well! As for the medallion tote, I'm not a fan of the straps. I like chains in my straps!  And as for the LV bag, I like the amarante color is it? But I am not a fan of patent on Chanels or vernis LVs..I actually had a vernis sunset clutch which I got rid of...patent and vernis look very plastic-y to me.



You're so welcome  That's crazy.. Well that's great, I'll cross my fingers for you and your fuchsia lizard VPS!

Ahh.. I love the beige flaps! But I'm not sure I would get a beige as my very first flap, I think a black would be safer (I know, I'm boring..) and then I would love to get a beige flap, but I rather get it in the size m/l. No, I'm not a fan of the Medallion straps as well.. Yes, it's the Amarante colour, and I'm in looove with that colour! Yes I know, but when I was in the store yesturday it looked really lovely.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lola*, no no, not croc, just mauve togo, hehehe!!! I hope you win the lottery too! Heck, I hope we all win the lottery!! Any new loubies you're eying? 

*cari*, waho, I am first in line for getting the fuchsia lizard vps in my size, wahOoo!!! And I know you love pink..hehe..do you happen to wear a 38? If you do, we can share shoes, ^_^!

Do you like hand held totes or do you prefer shoulder bags? I think the LV could carry a lot more than a Jumbo, BUT I personally don't like having things in my hands when I'm out, except for shopping bags, lolol.  It makes it a little less comfy carrying shopping bags and a handheld tote all at once.  I do love the dark cherry color though with the subtle shimmer!!!!!! Perfect for the coming holiday!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *lola*, no no, not croc, just mauve togo, hehehe!!! I hope you win the lottery too! Heck, I hope we all win the lottery!! Any new loubies you're eying?
> 
> *cari*, waho, I am first in line for getting the fuchsia lizard vps in my size, wahOoo!!! And I know you love pink..hehe..do you happen to wear a 38? If you do, we can share shoes, ^_^!
> 
> Do you like hand held totes or do you prefer shoulder bags? I think the LV could carry a lot more than a Jumbo, BUT I personally don't like having things in my hands when I'm out, except for shopping bags, lolol. It makes it a little less comfy carrying shopping bags and a handheld tote all at once.  I do love the dark cherry color though with the subtle shimmer!!!!!! Perfect for the coming holiday!!



That's so great, congrats! Ahhhh, I have 38/39 

Well I don't really care so much.. I like both the hand held and the shoulder bags! But when I've only carried sholder bags (Neverfull and GST) for quite some while now I've been missing the hand held bags.. I know, the colour is really to die for  I think it's amazing and I've had my eyes on that colour for quite some time now.


----------



## Bri 333

Okay, now I understand the nickname better. All those animals are quite good eaters, lol. But yes, if you are ever in San Diego, I will wine and dine you  Plus we'll hang out at Fashion Valley mall which has Saks, Nordstrom, Bloomies, and NM all in one mall. 

Definitely post pics of you new shoe babies once you get them. I also agree with Cari that if the dress isn't perfect, perhaps you should return it and get the shoes. The colors are different enough from each other to justify having the same style. 

xoxoxoxoxo





PANda_USC said:


> *bri*, LMAO. Oh hahaha, I will show you what eating is all about my friend! I will school you in eating! I don't have the nickname "pigbearcowdog" for no reason!!! BUT, if you're offering to take me out to eat..wining and dining me, I'd be more than happy to take some free grub, muahahahaha!
> 
> Oh Oh, I do not have photos of the fuchsia ones. I am going to call South Coast Plaza tomorrow to reserve my pair and will ask for photos to be emailed to me before I send payment. If I receive photos of them, I'll definitely share them with you dear! And did you see the red ones? Maybe those would be of interest to you too? The heel of the red lizards is in the photo too, lol. The lizard very prives are $1700 without tax and are available at the South Coast CL Boutique and the Horatio Boutique I think!


----------



## Bri 333

I know this is the Chanel forum, but my vote in this case goes to the LV. I am not a fan of the Medallion Tote (prefer the GST) nor the black flap in  cavair (prefer lambskin.) Plus the color of this LV is TDF!!! Let us know what you decide on.






Cari284 said:


> I need some help from you lovely ladies, I don't know which bag I want or should buy.. Here are my options:
> _(I know this is the Chanel forum, but I hope you could help me anyway..)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The Chanel Jumbo I really want (now or someday soon), but as Chanel doesn't have a store in Stockholm it's kind of hard to get a hold of one and I would have to wait until I'm going on a trip where there is a Chanel store, which would be this summer.. Then I also would have the money to buy it and not be left on a "all-inclusive ban" afterwords! But that it's such a long time left until summer..
> 
> 2) I could also buy the Chanel Medallion tote, in which colour I don't know yet.. That one I would buy pre-owned because the price is so much better (and we don't have a store here) when you buy a pre-owned. That one I could buy now or in the early spring. It's such a pretty bag and maybe in beige or another colour..
> 
> 3) The Alma Vernis in the Amarante colour is very easy to get since I live so close to the LV store. That one I could also get now or in the early spring.. I've always thought it was too big on me but everytime I see it on my friend I fall in love all over again. I have tried it on in the store (just yesturday) and thought it actually looked good on me! Hard to tell though with all the fabric from my coat and scarf!
> 
> So what do you guys think?  _(Or a totally different bag?)_


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, sounds like a plan!! teeheehee! Oyy..and I'll be returning the dress..and the lizard very prives I wanted..they're not getting fuchsia..only purple, which is still fantastic since one of my fave colors is purple!

*how is everyone doing today?*


----------



## nviedprincess

I hit submit on the fellowship today so cross your fingers!!!

Cari, I vote for the jumbo. I do not like the ALMA in real life as I feel it is too big to not have a shoulder strap (though I feel a shoulder strap would make it horrendous). I got an Alma once and took it back bc  I couldn't figure out how to carry it comfortably.

I'd like the medallian tote for myself, but it'd be like an everyday kind of bag, and that's not the feeling that I get you're going for with this bag? So yeah I vote the jumbo.


----------



## harvardalumna

*Cari284* - I LOVE the Alma (love big bags) and have the medallion.  I can't decide.  If I were me,  since I can't decide,  I'd get both 

*PANda_USC* - she's 19 mths, and super-duper hyper.  I do hate parking tickets!  The Chanel boutique is diagonally across from Neiman Marcus - that's not Maiden Lane?
After seeing so many wonderful colors here,  I'm really thinking that I should perhaps consider a Chanel in anything but black.  Don't really have a wishlist,  well, maybe my mother will finally let me inherit one of her birkins (asian croc, I think) early 

I just learnt from Jaded81 SO=Significant Other.  Had not idea!


----------



## harvardalumna

Well, actually, I do have 2 things on my wishlist:

1) I would like to fly on the A380 Suite or

2) My husband would take care of our daughter for 2 days (48 hrs), whilst I have my ME time (like before I had her,  the things I could do, alone)


----------



## PANda_USC

*harvard*, wow, those sound like fabulous wants!!! I think your DH should definitely take you up on that(taking care of the DD), and give you a Chanel too, lol.  Do you like the 10C red?  Most Asians look stunning in red, ^_^.  What colors are you considering?

Hmm..during your alone time, would you just relax and have a spa dayyy or a day of lunching with friends and shopping and watching movies or read some books?

Ooo birkin!! I have my eyes on a shiny violet birkin myself..only 25cm though..a bit small but hey, it's a violet croc birkin right? hahaha.


----------



## Cari284

Bri 333 said:


> I know this is the Chanel forum, but my vote in this case goes to the LV. I am not a fan of the Medallion Tote (prefer the GST) nor the black flap in  cavair (prefer lambskin.) Plus the color of this LV is TDF!!! Let us know what you decide on.



Yes, I really love my GST and the Medallion is pretty simular to it.Haha, I know I'm in love with the Amarante colour! I promise that I will, although it can take some time to choose one of them.. 



PANda_USC said:


> *how is everyone doing today?*



Good morning  I'm afraid that I woke up with a sore throat today.. But I don't feel anything now anyway. Hope I'm staying healthy! How are you today dear?



nviedprincess said:


> Cari, I vote for the jumbo. I do not like the ALMA in real life as I feel it is too big to not have a shoulder strap (though I feel a shoulder strap would make it horrendous). I got an Alma once and took it back bc I couldn't figure out how to carry it comfortably.
> 
> I'd like the medallian tote for myself, but it'd be like an everyday kind of bag, and that's not the feeling that I get you're going for with this bag? So yeah I vote the jumbo.



Thank you for your suggestion! I know, the Jumbo is absolutely amazing, I just don't know if I could wait all that time without buying a bag.. :wondering Maybe I'll could buy either the Alma or Medallion now and buy the Jumbo next fall?



harvardalumna said:


> *Cari284* - I LOVE the Alma (love big bags) and have the medallion.  I can't decide.  If I were me,  since I can't decide,  I'd get both
> 
> *PANda_USC* - she's 19 mths, and super-duper hyper. I do hate parking tickets! The Chanel boutique is diagonally across from Neiman Marcus - that's not Maiden Lane?
> After seeing so many wonderful colors here, I'm really thinking that I should perhaps consider a Chanel in anything but black. Don't really have a wishlist, well, maybe my mother will finally let me inherit one of her birkins (asian croc, I think) early
> 
> I just learnt from Jaded81 SO=Significant Other.  Had not idea!



Haha thank you! Yes, I love the Alma as well and the Medallion is such a pretty bag.. That would be a very good idea, but I can't do so right now since I'm just a high school student without a job and parents who are not understanding my crazy bag needs.. 

I learnt that from *Jaded81 *as well just a few days ago


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I'm feeling a bit glum and sleepy..and have a cold coming on..sigh...I'm glad you're feeling better hun!

but I'm so excited for x-mas! I cant wait to surprise everyone! I am going to give my dbf an empty Las Vegas photo album..the gift is a weekend in vegas where I pay for the Venetian suite for 3 nights and for all of the restaurants we go to!!

What are you getting everyone for the holiday?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I'm feeling a bit glum and sleepy..and have a cold coming on..sigh...I'm glad you're feeling better hun!
> 
> but I'm so excited for x-mas! I cant wait to surprise everyone! I am going to give my dbf an empty Las Vegas photo album..the gift is a weekend in vegas where I pay for the Venetian suite for 3 nights and for all of the restaurants we go to!!
> 
> What are you getting everyone for the holiday?



No, that's not good  I'm not feeling too good either now..

Ahh that's such a sweet present!  Gaahh I want to be your dbf, haha! He's going to be so so happy. I bought my dbf a trip to Italy for his 20th birthday this September and whe had such a good time! I don't know what to get him now though.. Any suggestions? But I'm quite happy though because me, my mother and my sister are going to Morocco during this christmas (my mother just surprised us) so I don't have to stress shopping for my whole family, we made an agreement to take it easy and relax in the heat instead


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, hehe, you wanna be my dbf?!?! or dgfff?!?!?!?!?! jk jk, Meow! I'm glad your dbf had a wonderful trip to Italy! And Morocco?! My dbf went there a few years ago..you should try the camel!! That'll be so fun! Take lots of pics!!!! And show me, lol.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, hehe, you wanna be my dbf?!?! or dgfff?!?!?!?!?! jk jk, Meow! I'm glad your dbf had a wonderful trip to Italy! And Morocco?! My dbf went there a few years ago..you should try the camel!! That'll be so fun! Take lots of pics!!!! And show me, lol.



Haha, yes of course! I've always wanted to live in San Francisco and go on trips to Vegas  Thank you so much, you're so kind! He was? Yes, I've done so one time in Turkey and I smelled like s**t like a week afterwords! But that is so much fun  Of course I will! But what to get for my dbf? 


edit: bed time for me here now, I'll answer tomorrow! Good night


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, LOLOLOL. If you lived in San Francisco, you could take trips to L.A., Las Vegas, and Lake Tahoe(for skiing, snowboarding) and Yosemite(for camping) all the time! And see your beloved Panda!:: wink nudge:: Is camel nummy!??!?! Hahah, and it gave you an odor?!?!  I'm glad you have an adventurous palette! Most people are too finicky about food but I want to try almost everything, except human that is..O_O!!!

Yes, what to get your dbf? What does he like..other than the office, watches and cooking? lol


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey girls,
what do you think of this 06 Red Lambskin Jumbo with SHW? It's mint and and and, it's the sturdy, non floppy lambskin!! I love the shade of red!


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> Hey girls,
> what do you think of this 06 Red Lambskin Jumbo with SHW? It's mint and and and, it's the sturdy, non floppy lambskin!! I love the shade of red!



I just saw this one on *bay too! I think it looks kinda like the 10C but maybe in a deeper shade like the 09A? I haven't seen it IRL, but I think the pic looks nice. Are you planning to get it???


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr*, haha, just worked out a plan with the seller and she accepted my offer. The red is kind of deep like *09 red*  which is good since this red paired with my mangojumbo(arriving in January) will be my school's colors!  I know that the lambskin since 08 has been rather squishy and just really unattractive on Jumbos(it puffs out on the sides) so I'd rather buy a pre-loved that is sturdy than a brand new that is floppy in shape.  I have a *violet 06A* lambskin Jumbo and wow, the difference between the lambskin in 06 and the lambskin now is crazy!!

*P.S: congrats on your new bags missy!*


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> *djrr*, haha, just worked out a plan with the seller and she accepted my offer. The red is kind of deep like *09 red*  which is good since this red paired with my mangojumbo(arriving in January) will be my school's colors!  I know that the lambskin since 08 has been rather squishy and just really unattractive on Jumbos(it puffs out on the sides) so I'd rather buy a pre-loved that is sturdy than a brand new that is floppy in shape.  I have a *violet 06A* lambskin Jumbo and wow, the difference between the lambskin in 06 and the lambskin now is crazy!!
> 
> *P.S: congrats on your new bags missy!*



Thanks! I looooove my new bags. 
Wow, another check off of your UHG wish list... that was fast! Do post pics when you get it. I've only got my first Chanel since this June, so I have no idea about the difference in lambskin from pre-08. However, I might be getting a vintage one, so I guess I'll be able to compare. 
And already another chanel coming for the beginning of 2010? Lucky you! what's a better way to start a new yr than getting a mango jumbo? 
Your 06A violet is very unique, I've never seen it IRL but the pics look stunning.

P.S. I see that you have Fushia SHW in your UHG list, I just got one in mini not long ago, and my friend has it in m/l, it is a really cute, fun & young looking color. Hope you'll be able to get one soon!


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr*, hehehe, I am sure you're coddling your new bags as we speak, : P! Such pretty primaries(the 10C collection).  The lambskin floppiness is only really obvious in the Jumbo size because the M/L size has the double flap which helps the bag keep its structure. I attached a pic of my 08A vert fonce lambskin Jumbo verus my 06A violet lambskin jumbo..you can see the violet stays rigid and tough even unstuffed..and my vert fonce is all squished! I don't carry it out often for that reason...

Oo, vintage!??! Yes, the quality of the older Chanel is much higher than the new Chanel bags. And if they're vintage, hehe, you may not feel the need to give them special care because they're wayy more durable.

As for the fuchsia, do you have the 09P one?  I am not looking for the 09 fuchsia(the one that looks close to red to me). I am looking for the hot pink that came out in 2004-2006..not sure which year..it's absolutely gorgeous..a pic of the fuchsia/hot pink I'm looking for is also attached!

Oh which Chanels do you have? And a belated welcome to the addiction!!!! hehehehehe(evil laughter)


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> *djrr*, hehehe, I am sure you're coddling your new bags as we speak, : P! Such pretty primaries(the 10C collection).  The lambskin floppiness is only really obvious in the Jumbo size because the M/L size has the double flap which helps the bag keep its structure. I attached a pic of my 08A vert fonce lambskin Jumbo verus my 06A violet lambskin jumbo..you can see the violet stays rigid and tough even unstuffed..and my vert fonce is all squished! I don't carry it out often for that reason...
> 
> Oo, vintage!??! Yes, the quality of the older Chanel is much higher than the new Chanel bags. And if they're vintage, hehe, you may not feel the need to give them special care because they're wayy more durable.
> 
> As for the fuchsia, do you have the 09P one?  I am not looking for the 09 fuchsia(the one that looks close to red to me). I am looking for the hot pink that came out in 2004-2006..not sure which year..it's absolutely gorgeous..a pic of the fuchsia/hot pink I'm looking for is also attached!
> 
> Oh which Chanels do you have? And a belated welcome to the addiction!!!! hehehehehe(evil laughter)



Ohh... I see what you meant by the floppiness in jumbos. Maybe it's a good thing that I only got jumbos in caviar and lambskin in m/l size. Your color choice is very nice and very diversified. I thought you were looking for the 09 fushia... guess I'm wrong. It does look close to red sometimes, if you don't compare it to red. I think the 04-06 one you're looking for is more of a true hot pink. *When did you start your collection*?? I hope I could get the vintage one I want... wanna use it as a daily bag and dun wanna baby it like I do to my other ones.

PS the violet looks like a grape purple in your pic... delicious!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

PANda_USC said:


> Hey girls,
> what do you think of this 06 Red Lambskin Jumbo with SHW? It's mint and and and, it's the sturdy, non floppy lambskin!! I love the shade of red!


 

Hi Panda! Oh that's the 06 red...more like a wine red in real! Think Bonanzle has the caviar version! So you bought it already??? I am so excited for you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr*, meow!  It was very, very smart of you to get the M/L in lambskin and anything bigger in Caviar(since caviar tends to be stiffer overall).

I started collecting in June 09.  I actually bought 9 Chanels in a row but sold a few of them..I went a bit nuts I'll admit but it was all paid via check/atm/debit card...I graduated from USC this past May and was given some graduation money and haha, some of it went towards Chanels.  I am trying to catch my HG's first and then I can get the other bags I want no rush(since the navy, the beige and the black reissue are part of the permanent line).  I am also currently chasing Christian Louboutins! Do you have a shoe obsession too? ^_^

The only HG I have not been able to reserve/catch is this hot pink Chanel bag!!! :: sigh::

Do you have any HG items too? Are you still in school? What part of the world are you from? ^_^

*oh yes, the violet 06 changes colors depending on the lighting..it was one of my HGs..it's a purple with red undertones..here's a better pic!

*E*, thank you!! I hope she follows through...It is like a deep red like 09 right? Exactly what I was looking for but with the sturdiness of the old lambskin, waho! I'm so excited!!  Do you have anything lined up soon, anything arriving from the postman? meow?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, LOLOLOL. If you lived in San Francisco, you could take trips to L.A., Las Vegas, and Lake Tahoe(for skiing, snowboarding) and Yosemite(for camping) all the time! And see your beloved Panda!:: wink nudge:: Is camel nummy!??!?! Hahah, and it gave you an odor?!?!  I'm glad you have an adventurous palette! Most people are too finicky about food but I want to try almost everything, except human that is..O_O!!!
> 
> Yes, what to get your dbf? What does he like..other than the office, watches and cooking? lol



Ahhh stop teasing me, I would love love love that  Gaaahhh! Yes, I smelled like a week after the camel ride, horrible odor, but it sure was fun though! Haha, I love to try new things but I agree with the human part.. Uyck. Haha!

Haha  He loves music, travel (can't afford right now), and yes.. Hmm.. He's going to LA on christmas (24th) so I have to giv him his present the day before.. Gaahh, panic!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> Hey girls,
> what do you think of this 06 Red Lambskin Jumbo with SHW? It's mint and and and, it's the sturdy, non floppy lambskin!! I love the shade of red!



I love it, it's stunning  Ahhh, and I love your violet flap, it's to die for. So so gorgeous! Did you buy the red one?!


----------



## stefeilnately

PANda_USC said:


> *djrr*, meow! It was very, very smart of you to get the M/L in lambskin and anything bigger in Caviar(since caviar tends to be stiffer overall).
> 
> I started collecting in June 09. I actually bought 9 Chanels in a row but sold a few of them..I went a bit nuts I'll admit but it was all paid via check/atm/debit card...I graduated from USC this past May and was given some graduation money and haha, some of it went towards Chanels. I am trying to catch my HG's first and then I can get the other bags I want no rush(since the navy, the beige and the black reissue are part of the permanent line). I am also currently chasing Christian Louboutins! Do you have a shoe obsession too? ^_^
> 
> The only HG I have not been able to reserve/catch is this hot pink Chanel bag!!! :: sigh::
> 
> Do you have any HG items too? Are you still in school? What part of the world are you from? ^_^
> 
> *oh yes, the violet 06 changes colors depending on the lighting..it was one of my HGs..it's a purple with red undertones..here's a better pic!
> 
> *E*, thank you!! I hope she follows through...It is like a deep red like 09 right? Exactly what I was looking for but with the sturdiness of the old lambskin, waho! I'm so excited!! Do you have anything lined up soon, anything arriving from the postman? meow?


 

Panda, it is actually a wine red with brown undertones. More brown than 09 red.


----------



## djrr

*PANda_USC* Wow, so we basically started the "madness" around the same time!
At first I thought, I will just need that one classic chanel (black caviar GHW) but I got it in jumbo cuz initially I thought m/l is too small. 
And then after I got it, I couldn't stop thinking about the m/l size... so I went ahead and got that couple of weeks later. And now I can't stop! 

I only have a pair of CL, the funny thing is, I had to get a pair of black heels for graduation (yes, I also graduated this May) and couldn't find a nice one, then the SA just recommended a pair for me, 
I bought it before I knew it was CL. So I guess no, I'm not very obsessed w/ shoes. 

I don't have a HG item yet... (that should be a good thing for me) but I know some day I will. 
I'm from Taiwan, but went to school in the US.

PS Nice pic once again! That violet definitely deserves to be in a HG list.


----------



## PANda_USC

*E*, her pics depicted the true color right? I'm okay with it if it's dark, I wanted an in-between burgandy and fire engine red. A happy median. My school's colors are cardinal and gold anyways, so the darker red jumbo and my soon to be mango would be my ideal! My school's colors yayayyaay!

*cari*, :: plugs nose:: I think the camel stench is still lingering my Love. lol. jk jk. :: pokes you:: Hmm..you could get him some cds and something connected to his guitar!!!! Maybe a concert!?!?!? hehehe. and Yes, the seller accepted my offer and ended the auction. She is going to hold it for me and let me pay it off slowly, yay!


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr*, oh, what's your first name if you don't mind my asking, hehe. I'm Gina, but you can call me G(for gangster)! I'm Taiwanese too!!! Where is your familia from(city)?  My family does a lot of business in Taipei, but we're originally from Kaohsiung. But I was born in San Francisco..Dad moved to the States to attend Columbia way back when. And which university did you attend? Oh, and if these questions are too personal you can PM me your responses, hehehe)


----------



## djrr

*PANda_USC* hey! just PMed you. do you know what the "friend" option does when you add people as friends? (like what kind of function it has) just wondering...


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr*, nothing..it just shows that you would be friends with that other person on your friends list...and other people could see that you're friends with them too. It doesn't really have any special function, lol. But I thought it would be nice if I extended the offer, ^_^


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *E*, her pics depicted the true color right? I'm okay with it if it's dark, I wanted an in-between burgandy and fire engine red. A happy median. My school's colors are cardinal and gold anyways, so the darker red jumbo and my soon to be mango would be my ideal! My school's colors yayayyaay!
> 
> *cari*, :lugs nose:: I think the camel stench is still lingering my Love. lol. jk jk. :: pokes you:: Hmm..you could get him some cds and something connected to his guitar!!!! Maybe a concert!?!?!? hehehe. and Yes, the seller accepted my offer and ended the auction. She is going to hold it for me and let me pay it off slowly, yay!



Ahhh congratulations  It's so so lovely. Yes I thought about that but he works at a record label company and get access to all the conserts  Not good..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, drats! Of course that would happen, -__-. :: plays sad harp::

Maybe a trip..but for in January, and give him a gift that is a hint to it?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, drats! Of course that would happen, -__-. :: plays sad harp::
> 
> Maybe a trip..but for in January, and give him a gift that is a hint to it?



Haha yes I know.. I've thought about that so many times and then remembered that haha.

No, he doesn't get a trip this time as well I'm afraid


----------



## djrr

ahhh... speaking of which, I also need to come up with a plan for DBF's bday gift...
I have no idea wut to get him.


----------



## PANda_USC

^bday and x-mas *A*!?!?!


----------



## djrr

*PANda* yeah... I guess. Or just bday, cuz we don't really do x'mas gifts. 
Help..........
He wants an nba jersey... but I thought that'll make a nice x'mas gift but not a bday gift?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, uhmmmm...does he have any other hobbies?! :: runs around frantically like a headless chicken::

*djrr*, what is he into? Maybe I can help? The jersey and a homemade gift would be nice for x-mas.  And don't you have work later today missy!?!?!


----------



## djrr

*PANda* - hmmm... nba, video games, cars, photography....... Yeah, I better go to bed now. I guess I shouldn't have had that coffee earlier..............


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, good night dear!! Coffee does the same thing for me...works for 12 hrs straight! Oyy..does he have a PS3 because I just bought my dbf some games and they got really high reviews on IGN(some gamer review site). And maybe a pie or cupcakes or cookies and a homemade card? ^_^


----------



## Cari284

Good night Panda 

*djrr*, are you also searching for a x-mas present for your dbf?


----------



## Cari284

Good night Panda 

*djrr*, are you also searching for a x-mas present for your dbf?


----------



## stefeilnately

PANda_USC said:


> *E*, her pics depicted the true color right? I'm okay with it if it's dark, I wanted an in-between burgandy and fire engine red. A happy median. My school's colors are cardinal and gold anyways, so the darker red jumbo and my soon to be mango would be my ideal! My school's colors yayayyaay!
> 
> *cari*, :: plugs nose:: I think the camel stench is still lingering my Love. lol. jk jk. :: pokes you:: Hmm..you could get him some cds and something connected to his guitar!!!! Maybe a concert!?!?!? hehehe. and Yes, the seller accepted my offer and ended the auction. She is going to hold it for me and let me pay it off slowly, yay!


 
Panda, yes its dark red with more brown undertones. I would say the 09 is bet the fire engine red and burgundy. The 06 leans more to burgundy. HTHs!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*E*, thanks so much for the clarification! It's so strange! I was looking through the colors thread about reds, and all of the 06 red shades look different! Some are a dark red, some look very brown. Thank you for clearing the red mystery up for me! A few months ago, I was looking at both a burgundy and a red flap. I think the 06 would perfectly satisfy my lust for both colors, hehehe.


----------



## Cari284

All right, over to another dilemma, haha. I'm so so sorry for all of the questions/dilemmas lately.. Please don't hate me :shame:

I bought this Fendi Twin tote for about a year ago in January, I used it about three times after I bought it and since then I haven't used it, it has just been laying around in my closet.. Should I sell the bag so I can put more money in my "dream-bag-Birkin-savings-account" or to buy other bags, or should I keep the bag? I'm afraid I'll regret selling it leter, maybe I want it when I get older.. Right now it's a little bit too big on me and it's very business-like.. Ladies what should I do? 












_(Mods, just to clarify, I'm not trying to sell anything, I'm just asking for help..)_


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*!! Meow..if you don't use it often..don't expect to fall in love with it later..that's usually not how it goes, hehe. It's usually: buy first and wear it a lot..and then later on, love it less and sell.  

I think it should go to your Birkin or Chanel fund!!!! wooHoo! Besides, a Birkin is very business-y looking and once you have your Birkin, you'll forget all about the Fendi, lol.


----------



## djrr

*Cari284* Hello, I'm actually looking for a bday gift... did you finally think of something for your dbf for x'mas? I'm still clueless right now...

I see you might be looking to sell the fendi bag? I used to own some other designer brands, but I've sold many of them to help me acquire my new love chanel... So I think you should definitely go w/ what you really like

*PANda* do you like the jumbo size better or the m/l size??


----------



## jjlucus

help!

need suggestion!  which do you think is better?  black cavier jumbo with silver chain or gold chain?  i've been hesitating for a while.  plus, if someone has info where i can find a gold chain, i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## stefeilnately

PANda_USC said:


> *E*, thanks so much for the clarification! It's so strange! I was looking through the colors thread about reds, and all of the 06 red shades look different! Some are a dark red, some look very brown. Thank you for clearing the red mystery up for me! A few months ago, I was looking at both a burgundy and a red flap. I think the 06 would perfectly satisfy my lust for both colors, hehehe.


 

Hi dear, yes...under natural light, it looks more like the 09. Chameleon! But I think it makes a perfect neutral red! 

Generally I prefer the older bags!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, I love the jumbo size for everyday shopping and running errands but the m/l for clubbing. What about you missy?!

*jjlucus*, I personally love the black with gold hardware. looks very luxe and sophisticated but a lot of people say that combo looks too mature, and usually go for black with SHW.  Also, it depends on if you want to match your jewelry. Do you usually wear gold or white gold/platinum/silver?

*E*, exactly! The 06 violet is the same way, like a Chameleon! It changes depending on the light..more purple or more reddish magenta.  I am in love with the 06 red!!!! I wanted a crimson, darker red but not quite burgundy. And I'm totally with you on the older bags. They are wayyy more sturdier than the newer lambskin bags!!


----------



## djrr

*PANda_USC* I love m/l more than jumbo surprisingly.... I used to love big big bags ....like I used to have balenciaga work & briefcase, which are huge and heavy for my size (I'm 5"0), but now I'm learning to use smaller bags such as the m/l and mini I'm just in love with the way they look! (Jumbo can look like a maxi on me) 

*jjlucus* I vote for GOLD! I think the combo of black & gold is just CLASSIC. 
Especially if you wanna get caviar, I think gold will make the bag look more eye catching than silver. I think the silver hardware is more modern, so if you're more into the modern & casual look, then maybe the silver? 

*Question:* Anyone here use leather protection products on their lambskin bags? 
I just purchased some... but still isn't brave enough to try them....
But I dun want my lambskin bags to get stained easily.... what to do?....


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, have you tried the lambskin specific kits that loving my bags offers?


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, have you tried the lambskin specific kits that loving my bags offers?



Really? I just got some lambskin products from them, too! 
How does it work on yours???


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, I haven't tried their products yet but hey, they're still in business and pretty popular in this forum so I guess it's worth a shot? like..try a little bit of the product on a discrete part of the bag so in case it does something bad, it wont be noticeable! P.S: responded to your PM, do you have AIM?


----------



## djrr

*PANda* Yeah... I guess I'll try them tomorrow. I'm desperate to carry my lambskin bags... Just responded to your PM.


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, get on gmail chat, lol


----------



## Bri 333

^that's funny. I am on that all the time with my TPF friends. Gmail must be popular!


----------



## Cari284

djrr said:


> *Cari284* Hello, I'm actually looking for a bday gift... did you finally think of something for your dbf for x'mas? I'm still clueless right now...
> 
> I see you might be looking to sell the fendi bag? I used to own some other designer brands, but I've sold many of them to help me acquire my new love chanel... So I think you should definitely go w/ what you really like
> 
> *PANda* do you like the jumbo size better or the m/l size??



Aha you are? No, I haven't found anything  I don't know what to do at all.. And christmas is coming closer and closer!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, PM me your gmail!! I will contact u, let's chat, lol


----------



## Cari284

I have gmail as well


----------



## PANda_USC

*CARI*, why didn't u frickin' say so!?!??! You've been holding out on me dear! I am on gmail chat ce moment, give me your e-mail!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *CARI*, why didn't u frickin' say so!?!??! You've been holding out on me dear! I am on gmail chat ce moment, give me your e-mail!!



Haha I'm so sorry :lolots:


----------



## Cari284

I'm off to school now  Let's chat later this day!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, will do dear!!! :: big hugs::


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, you weren't on gmail..:: pouts::


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, you weren't on gmail..:: pouts::



I'm sorry! Just had dinner, showered and now I'm preparing myself for dbf who is coming over


----------



## lolakitten

Cari - the Fendi looks 'mature' for you - I'd sell it.
Panda - I'm addicted....


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, :: boom chicka bow wowwww:: hehehehehehe, ^_^ :: lights a candle::

*lola*, the new CL Spring Collection is on the CL site now, _hurry hurry_ to check it out!! And oyyy...I'm really in deep trouble...I'm already on reserve for all of those CLs on my HG list(but am for sure getting the dorado pigalles, the green lizard vps, the purple lizard vps, the lady claude fire opal strass), and it's going to cost me $14K to get all 6 pairs..my check card cries, lol


----------



## Cari284

*lolakitten*, thank you!

*Panda*, hahahaha I almost peed my pants when I read your post! :lolots: Haha! Not so much canles and lights over here, a big t-shirt with jeans though haha  Not as romantic maybe.. It's actually our 2 years and 5 months anniversery today. Sh*t, maybe I should put in some more effort for this "date" than my washed away make up and a big t-shirt.. :wondering


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, nix the jeans and he'll be happy..guys love girls in big t-shirts, hehehe. Aww.. and happy anniversary! I am sure you look gorgeous without the make up, meow! Have fun!! :: boom chicka bow wow music trails off:: 

but just for effect, :: sprinkles red rose petals all over your bed and you:: hahhaha


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, nix the jeans and he'll be happy..guys love girls in big t-shirts, hehehe. Aww.. and happy anniversary! I am sure you look gorgeous without the make up, meow! Have fun!! :: boom chicka bow wow music trails off::
> 
> but just for effect, :: sprinkles red rose petals all over your bed and you:: hahhaha



Haha thank you. I actually just ran around in my rum lighting a couple of candles haha ::a little weak music starts playing again::  Now he's calling and wants me to come over there, gaahhh.. ::music stops::


----------



## Bri 333

Just sent it to you 




PANda_USC said:


> *bri*, PM me your gmail!! I will contact u, let's chat, lol


----------



## harvardalumna

May I please shamelessly join in the chat


----------



## Bri 333

Girl, you'd better post some eye candies here for us so we can drool over all of your new shoe babies 






PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, :: boom chicka bow wowwww:: hehehehehehe, ^_^ :: lights a candle::
> 
> *lola*, the new CL Spring Collection is on the CL site now, _hurry hurry_ to check it out!! And oyyy...I'm really in deep trouble...I'm already on reserve for all of those CLs on my HG list(but am for sure getting the dorado pigalles, the green lizard vps, the purple lizard vps, the lady claude fire opal strass), and it's going to cost me $14K to get all 6 pairs..my check card cries, lol


----------



## weyz

hey ladies! this is my sharing and im so excited to share my stud earrings collection, currently i have 5 pairs and will start to collect more =) here are the pictures:


----------



## cookie87

hi girls.. i'm wondering if the dustbag of ur chanel flaps is just right (fitting) for ur flaps?

cos the previous jumbo flap i got.. the dustbag (when string draw up) is just right/fitting for my jumbo flap (meaning no extra space) ..

but this new replacement jumbo flap that i just got.. the dustbag is bigger .. as in compare with the previous one i got.. when strings draw up.. there still alot extra space... like as if i can put in 2 jumbo flaps in..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, hmm..how did the "boom chicka bow wow" anniversary go? lol

*bri333*, hehe, I will definitely post my CLs here when I get them. I have no idea when they're supposed to arrive in stores..the SAs said anytime between Jan-March! Meow meow! Thanks for your e-mail, will be g-chatting with you forrr sureee..need to set up a time to meet on there, lol

*harvardalumna*, this chat is a free for all!! You can always chime in dear! Hope you're having a great weekend!

*weyz*, you have a gorgeous Chanel earring collection!!

*wanxia*, I have dust bags for my jumbos that vary in size too. I'm not sure what accounts for the big difference in jumbo dust bag sizes, but it's not something to get too worried about, hehe.


----------



## cookie87

*G*, so for those dustbag which ur jumbos have.. do u have those really big ones? like wad i have can put in 2 jumbos! it's HUGE! haha! i'm tinking of cut/sew to "alter" the size smaller.. haha!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, hmm..how did the "boom chicka bow wow" anniversary go? lol
> 
> *bri333*, hehe, I will definitely post my CLs here when I get them. I have no idea when they're supposed to arrive in stores..the SAs said anytime between Jan-March! Meow meow! Thanks for your e-mail, will be g-chatting with you forrr sureee..need to set up a time to meet on there, lol
> 
> *harvardalumna*, this chat is a free for all!! You can always chime in dear! Hope you're having a great weekend!
> 
> *weyz*, you have a gorgeous Chanel earring collection!!
> 
> *wanxia*, I have dust bags for my jumbos that vary in size too. I'm not sure what accounts for the big difference in jumbo dust bag sizes, but it's not something to get too worried about, hehe.




Haha it went quite good  Although I had to go to him and put out all the candles I just lit haha 

Gahh.. Everytime I look at your shopping list there is a big pool of drool on my keyboard  So many lovely CL and Chanel.


----------



## Bri 333

Yes, send me your chat link on gchat. I'm sure we will be on there at the same time more that you think, lol. I am on there a lot chatting with TPFers that I have become friends with   We're on there a lot 





PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, hmm..how did the "boom chicka bow wow" anniversary go? lol
> 
> *bri333*, hehe, I will definitely post my CLs here when I get them. I have no idea when they're supposed to arrive in stores..the SAs said anytime between Jan-March! Meow meow! Thanks for your e-mail, will be g-chatting with you forrr sureee..need to set up a time to meet on there, lol
> 
> *harvardalumna*, this chat is a free for all!! You can always chime in dear! Hope you're having a great weekend!
> 
> *weyz*, you have a gorgeous Chanel earring collection!!
> 
> *wanxia*, I have dust bags for my jumbos that vary in size too. I'm not sure what accounts for the big difference in jumbo dust bag sizes, but it's not something to get too worried about, hehe.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Good evening Chanel-ians!! Hope you all had a fabulous weekend!*


----------



## Cari284

Good morning (for me now ) Thank you, hope you had a great weekend as well!


----------



## Bri 333

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I am really sad it is over. Hate Mondays.


----------



## PANda_USC

^I invited you to google chat *bri*!!

Oy..it's raining in San Francisco..there was a brief hailstorm!! I watched the Harry Potter movies and wrapped gifts all weekend while eating ginger snaps, ^_^

Anddd..I need some advice on CLs once again! I had a minor panicky moment an hour ago regarding my future louboutin dorado strass pigalles...unsure about sizing but cant return them now, gah! Perhaps a cobbler could save them?

but now I want something new...photo courtesy of tPFer *CatNZ*...*Aurora Borealis Strass Pigalles*(pictured below)! WHY MONSIEUR LOUBOUTIN?! Why are your shoes so irresistible?!

*cari*, have a great day at school hun!


----------



## Cari284

Bri 333 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I am really sad it is over. Hate Mondays.



I know, I hate mondays as well..



PANda_USC said:


> ^I invited you to google chat *bri*!!
> 
> Oy..it's raining in San Francisco..there was a brief hailstorm!! I watched the Harry Potter movies and wrapped gifts all weekend while eating ginger snaps, ^_^
> 
> Anddd..I need some advice on CLs once again! I had a minor panicky moment an hour ago regarding my future louboutin dorado strass pigalles...unsure about sizing but cant return them now, gah! Perhaps a cobbler could save them?
> 
> but now I want something new...photo courtesy of tPFer *CatNZ*...*Aurora Borealis Strass Pigalles*(pictured below)! WHY MONSIEUR LOUBOUTIN?! Why are your shoes so irresistible?!
> 
> *cari*, have a great day at school hun!



That actually sounds a bit cosy, I love the Harry Potter movies  Here it's horrible weather as well, dark all the time and very cold outside.. I want spring and summer to come now!

I think a cobbler could save them, they can do wonders if you find the right one! Gaaahh. I'm stunned. Those shoes are absolutely amazing! That man can make some show wtopping shoes all right. I'm so happy I haven't gotten my first pair of CLs yet, then I would be hooked, and I don't think I can afford that as well haha! Anyway, those are amazing, and would look absolutely divine on you


----------



## Bri 333

*hey G: *Didn't get the invite to ghat. Here it is again in case I sent you the wrong one. It is spellegrino3@gmail.com

I love the CLs and think you should get them. They will go with a ton of stuff. 

Its raining down here too. I actually love it since it rarely rains in San Diego. We desparately need the rain. That sounds like a great weekend! I have yet to start my Christmas shopping  I know I am a procrastinator! Plan on starting this weekend  Got the house decorated last weekend and all my candles are in full force, lol. 




PANda_USC said:


> ^I invited you to google chat *bri*!!
> 
> Oy..it's raining in San Francisco..there was a brief hailstorm!! I watched the Harry Potter movies and wrapped gifts all weekend while eating ginger snaps, ^_^
> 
> Anddd..I need some advice on CLs once again! I had a minor panicky moment an hour ago regarding my future louboutin dorado strass pigalles...unsure about sizing but cant return them now, gah! Perhaps a cobbler could save them?
> 
> but now I want something new...photo courtesy of tPFer *CatNZ*...*Aurora Borealis Strass Pigalles*(pictured below)! WHY MONSIEUR LOUBOUTIN?! Why are your shoes so irresistible?!
> 
> *cari*, have a great day at school hun!


----------



## Bri 333

How was your Monday? Mine wasn't too bad. Hopefully tomorrow will be smooth at work too. What are you in school for?





Cari284 said:


> I know, I hate mondays as well..
> 
> 
> 
> That actually sounds a bit cosy, I love the Harry Potter movies  Here it's horrible weather as well, dark all the time and very cold outside.. I want spring and summer to come now!
> 
> I think a cobbler could save them, they can do wonders if you find the right one! Gaaahh. I'm stunned. Those shoes are absolutely amazing! That man can make some show wtopping shoes all right. I'm so happy I haven't gotten my first pair of CLs yet, then I would be hooked, and I don't think I can afford that as well haha! Anyway, those are amazing, and would look absolutely divine on you


----------



## PANda_USC

*S*, I re-invited you! Meow! I enjoy rain too..but it's been hailing here..temperature is going to hit 37 degrees later tonight...

As for the pigalles..oyy..I'm gonna wait until I get my dorado strass to see if this style is even comfy before I spend another $3K on a shoe in the exact same style but with different swarovski crystals on it.

You better start your x-mas shopping missy!!! Hehehe..what are your fave holiday customs? Who do you have to shop for?

*cari*!!! :: pours a ray of sunshine your way:: O_O! I'm sorry it's so cold there. I hope you stay bundled up and warm! No more getting sick dear! 

And thanks for the input on the CLs. 

Meow..I wonder what's on your wish list this year HMMMM?


----------



## tillie46

Goodnight to all my Chanel friends......


----------



## PANda_USC

*tillie*, bonne nuit!!!!


----------



## Bri 333

*G: *That is so weird, the gchat invite still didn't come through. Maybe you should PM or email me yours and I can send the invite. Not sure why it isn't working. I gchat with 3 TPFers pretty regularly so it should be working.

Woo, that is super cold. It is definitely colder up there than it is down here. I have to go up to Alameda for meetings every other month and usually freeze. Everyone at work up there teases me about how I wear a jacket or sweater all the time. I always remind them I am a So Cal girl so used to the heat 

That's a good idea for the CLs. All of your wishlist is TDF. If you are ever in So Cal, we have to go to SCP where there is a CL boutique so you can educate me on the world of CLs. Don't have a pair of those yet 

I know, I have to start Cmas shopping this weekend for sure. Have to buy for DH, mom, and 11 ppl who report to me. My favorite holiday customs are decorating the house, baking cookies, having tons of Cmas candles throughout the house, celebrating Cmas Eve at moms and Cmas day at our place. What are yours? 






PANda_USC said:


> *S*, I re-invited you! Meow! I enjoy rain too..but it's been hailing here..temperature is going to hit 37 degrees later tonight...
> 
> As for the pigalles..oyy..I'm gonna wait until I get my dorado strass to see if this style is even comfy before I spend another $3K on a shoe in the exact same style but with different swarovski crystals on it.
> 
> You better start your x-mas shopping missy!!! Hehehe..what are your fave holiday customs? Who do you have to shop for?
> 
> *cari*!!! :: pours a ray of sunshine your way:: O_O! I'm sorry it's so cold there. I hope you stay bundled up and warm! No more getting sick dear!
> 
> And thanks for the input on the CLs.
> 
> Meow..I wonder what's on your wish list this year HMMMM?


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, ALAMEDA?! That's right across the Bay Bridge!! :: skips for joy:: Do you ever come to the city or are you strictly there for work?

I haven't been to a CL boutique yet!!!! I wish they had one in San Francisco. Oh we should go to South Coast Plaza and visit the CL boutique AND Chanel!!:: evil cackle::

Holy smokes! You have a lot of people you need to shop for!! What kind of cookies do you bake?

My favorite traditions..decorating the house and tree, decorating a gingerbread house, wrapping presentssssss, and playing board games with the family!(cheesy, I know).  We may play some Wii Mario multiplayer this year...but we usually play Pictionary and Taboo...oh yes..another custom..Christmas eve dinner!!!! :: get in my belly!::


----------



## cookie87

hey girls!!

any of u has got a jumbo flap and wears it single strap (be it sling at 1 side or across body) ? mind to post photos too?


----------



## Cari284

Bri 333 said:


> How was your Monday? Mine wasn't too bad. Hopefully tomorrow will be smooth at work too. What are you in school for?



Our school had a volleyball tournament, which we actually won  But I cheered (read scremed) so much that my throat really hurts right now haha  I'm still in "high school" and am graduating this spring!




tillie46 said:


> Goodnight to all my Chanel friends......



Good night dear


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*!!! :: pours a ray of sunshine your way:: O_O! I'm sorry it's so cold there. I hope you stay bundled up and warm! No more getting sick dear!
> 
> And thanks for the input on the CLs.
> 
> Meow..I wonder what's on your wish list this year HMMMM?



I really need that, thank you  Yes at least I try to keep warm! I can't wait until we go away to Morocco this christmas  I need some sun and heat, for sure!

Yes, I have to say that those CLs is absolutely stunning. When I move (someday soon I at least hope!) to a warmer country I will fill my closet with some stunning CLs! 

Haha, I don't know if I should buy the LV Alma Vernis this January or if I should buy the Chanel Jumbo this summer (so long time until then, urgh..) or if I should buy the Medallion right now. Gaaahh frustrating! Help?


----------



## cookie87

*cari* : get the jumbo.. i dun like alma .. haha! alma kind of too structured and more for work... and very mature looking i think....


----------



## Jaded81

Get the JUMBO! I am only letting mine go because I can't take the weight!



Cari284 said:


> I really need that, thank you  Yes at least I try to keep warm! I can't wait until we go away to Morocco this christmas  I need some sun and heat, for sure!
> 
> Yes, I have to say that those CLs is absolutely stunning. When I move (someday soon I at least hope!) to a warmer country I will fill my closet with some stunning CLs!
> 
> Haha, I don't know if I should buy the LV Alma Vernis this January or if I should buy the Chanel Jumbo this summer (so long time until then, urgh..) or if I should buy the Medallion right now. Gaaahh frustrating! Help?


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> *cari* : get the jumbo.. i dun like alma .. haha! alma kind of too structured and more for work... and very mature looking i think....





Jaded81 said:


> Get the JUMBO! I am only letting mine go because I can't take the weight!



I know, I really really want it but then I have to wait until summer, and I don't know if I can hold to my money for that long.. I'm not going to go to a Chanel store until the summer because we don't have one here in Sweden..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, STAY FOCUSED HUN! It'll be sooo worth it in the end and you know it!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, STAY FOCUSED HUN! It'll be sooo worth it in the end and you know it!!



It's so so annoying that I know that you're right  Ahh.. I wish I could buy it for this spring though..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I know how you feel..I am all about the instant gratification. Patience is NOT my strong suit. But meow meow! You still have your beautiful GST that can temporarily tide you over!!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I know how you feel..I am all about the instant gratification. Patience is NOT my strong suit. But meow meow! You still have your beautiful GST that can temporarily tide you over!!!!



Yes, and it's so hard when I have to go abroad to get it as well.. I just really hope that I can hold on to my money and don't spend it before I can get my hands on a Jumbo.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, what you do is you plaster a photo of what you're dreaming of, the end goal, all around your room! On your mirrors etc..then you wont forget it. :: imagines Cari with her wallet and instead of pics of dbf or family inside, it's photos of different Chanels from her collection::


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, what you do is you plaster a photo of what you're dreaming of, the end goal, all around your room! On your mirrors etc..then you wont forget it. :: imagines Cari with her wallet and instead of pics of dbf or family inside, it's photos of different Chanels from her collection::



I'm going to the Louis Vuitton store when I get home from Morocco to look at the new Alma Vernis in the PM size (I've always thought that the mm size is a little bit too big on me..) and if I don't like that one it I'll try save my money for the Jumbo.. The Alma mm costs 2000 usd and the Jumbo costs 2900 usd and tand then I rather wait for the bag I really really want (if I can hold on until that )

Haha that's actually a good idea, I will paste a picture of the bag on my computer so that it can stop me from purchasing anything now! Gaahh this is going to be so so hard. My mother is going to think that I have lost it if she comes in my room and only see Chanel pictures everywhere 


And you don't think I should get the Medallion right now? (gaahh I told you I was bad at this!)


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, :: smacks you around:: get some sense in your woman! jk. 

Meow, no Medallion. You already have a GST which serves as a tote, and I know your heart is set on a flap. Don't settle!! The flap is wayy nicer than the medallion and you know it, heheh


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, :: smacks you around:: get some sense in your woman! jk.
> 
> Meow, no Medallion. You already have a GST which serves as a tote, and I know your heart is set on a flap. Don't settle!! The flap is wayy nicer than the medallion and you know it, heheh



Haha :lolots: I'm so glad I have you Panda  *pats Panda on the head* Yes I would love a Jumbo, but I would also love the Medallion and Alma. But I have to admit I want the Jumbo the most I think..


----------



## Bri 333

Hey Girl,

Yes, our Corporate office is in Alameda so I am up there all the time. Usually don't go the city (only once) since the ppl there complain about the traffic and parking. So I am usually stuck there. If you are ever in Alameda when I am, we'll have to meet one day  

You should check out the store list for South Coast Plaza. It is essentially just like Rodeo Drive Beverly Hills. So we go to all the designer boutiques. It is amazing and definitely the best mall in So Cal! It can be pretty dangerous, just like shopping in Vegas. 

I like to bake peanut butter, sugar, and chocolate chip cookies. So what are your favorite things to eat? I think we may be fellow foodies 





PANda_USC said:


> *bri*, ALAMEDA?! That's right across the Bay Bridge!! :: skips for joy:: Do you ever come to the city or are you strictly there for work?
> 
> I haven't been to a CL boutique yet!!!! I wish they had one in San Francisco. Oh we should go to South Coast Plaza and visit the CL boutique AND Chanel!!:: evil cackle::
> 
> Holy smokes! You have a lot of people you need to shop for!! What kind of cookies do you bake?
> 
> My favorite traditions..decorating the house and tree, decorating a gingerbread house, wrapping presentssssss, and playing board games with the family!(cheesy, I know). We may play some Wii Mario multiplayer this year...but we usually play Pictionary and Taboo...oh yes..another custom..Christmas eve dinner!!!! :: get in my belly!::


----------



## Bri 333

Enjoy your final year of HS. That one is usually the best and most fun. Are you going to college afterward?





Cari284 said:


> Our school had a volleyball tournament, which we actually won  But I cheered (read scremed) so much that my throat really hurts right now haha  I'm still in "high school" and am graduating this spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night dear


----------



## PANda_USC

*I just have to rant..some guys really have SOME NERVE*


----------



## Cari284

*Panda*, what happened?!




Bri 333 said:


> Enjoy your final year of HS. That one is usually the best and most fun. Are you going to college afterward?



Thank you  I've heard that as well. I think I'm going to study language abroad after high school and then go to college  What do you do?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*!! EMBRACE ME!! This guy who USED to be my best guy friend...we had a falling out...then we became friends again once he said he was over me..and then the rage he had...and his friends would tell him to stay away from me..and he wouldn't and they took his phone from him to delete my number and he got so upset he threw the phone onto the ground..he was really immature..then he betrayed my trust and everyone told me I shouldn't be friends with someone that hurt me so..and so I told him "too kindly", that we could be friends once he finally got over me..(he had liked me for three years or so)..and so he has a new gf..his new gf messaged me and was telling me to stay away..I said okay because I don't want to interfere or cause drama..and then he messages me months later and he wonders why I'm still upset over the fact that he violated my personal space and then he kept messaging me and I'm thinking..you have a gf..and you're not a nice person..and you have anger issues... I am staying away..and then he just messaged me via facebook...everytime he contacts me..I get very anxious and start shaking...I want him to leave me alone..I told him my final wish that he could grant was to leave me alone forever..but he refuses to! It's like he's not over me or he's bitter and wants to torment me..but he was the one that violated my personal space and really hurt me and he's lucky I didn't report him to the police...I just...I don't understand what he wants from me..I am a very sensitive person so it's hard to block out anything he says to me...it just gets under my skin....I mean..he really took advantage of me and I cant see why he would want to put me through more anguish..


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*!! EMBRACE ME!! This guy who USED to be my best guy friend...we had a falling out...then we became friends again once he said he was over me..and then the rage he had...and his friends would tell him to stay away from me..and he wouldn't and they took his phone from him to delete my number and he got so upset he threw the phone onto the ground..he was really immature..then he betrayed my trust and everyone told me I shouldn't be friends with someone that hurt me so..and so I told him "too kindly", that we could be friends once he finally got over me..(he had liked me for three years or so)..and so he has a new gf..his new gf messaged me and was telling me to stay away..I said okay because I don't want to interfere or cause drama..and then he messages me months later and he wonders why I'm still upset over the fact that he violated my personal space and then he kept messaging me and I'm thinking..you have a gf..and you're not a nice person..and you have anger issues... I am staying away..and then he just messaged me via facebook...everytime he contacts me..I get very anxious and start shaking...I want him to leave me alone..I told him my final wish that he could grant was to leave me alone forever..but he refuses to! It's like he's not over me or he's bitter and wants to torment me..but he was the one that violated my personal space and really hurt me and he's lucky I didn't report him to the police...I just...I don't understand what he wants from me..I am a very sensitive person so it's hard to block out anything he says to me...it just gets under my skin....I mean..he really took advantage of me and I cant see why he would want to put me through more anguish..



No, poor Panda  I have no idea why he doesn't stop contacting you.. If he has your best interest in mind, then I should really stop. You are doing the best you can, staying away from him and not contacting him and I don't know what more you can do. Does your current dbf know about this? What does he say? I'm so sorry this happened to you.. I really hope everything will work out for you, you shouldn't have to go through this. Is there some other of your friends that know about this?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, yeah..the best thing  I can do is block him from every means of communicating with me...my current bf does know about it and is very sympathetic and understanding...some of my friends know about it but I don't really keep in touch...haha...I should really keep in touch

meow, I hope you're having a great day/night hun!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, yeah..the best thing  I can do is block him from every means of communicating with me...my current bf does know about it and is very sympathetic and understanding...some of my friends know about it but I don't really keep in touch...haha...I should really keep in touch
> 
> meow, I hope you're having a great day/night hun!



That's good! Try to cut him out of your life if he's not over you yet. That's sweet of your dbf. Remember that you can send me a pm *anytime* you want to!

I had a great day, and now I'm heading over to dbf's for dinner and Top Chef-coziness haha!  I really hope you have a great day as well. Any plans?


----------



## cookie87

morning girls!!!


by the way.. any of u got a chanel wallet? and since chanel's bag quality like going downhill (lots of loose threads complains) ... i wonder.. is it worth/safe to get the wallet? since wallet is meant to be throw in bags..


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi y'all ! 
wanxia, I have a lambskin long wallet and I LOVE it! It gets thrown around in my bag all day long, and it is still in great shape, considering the use and abuse! 

I have just found out I have to get a back operation next Wednesday......I have a couple of herniated discs, and have been in alot of pain......
My DH has been really teasing me, as he is a 'couch potato', and I have owned Pilates studios and have been into fitness my whole life.....I have been very healthy until July, when I had Rotator Cuff surgery, and now back surgery! :cry:

On a happy note, I just bought a lovely Beige Caviar GST with Gold Hardware.....I LOVE my Black GST so much, I barely change out my bags anymore! 
I may need a Brown Caviar GST too.....I would definitely get a Brown  GST if I could find it with Gold Hardware, I have only seen it with Silver HW....


----------



## cookie87

*pilatesworks* : lambskin?! and u throw in ur bag jus like tat? no scratches or dents ? how old is ur wallet? mind posting photo of ur wallet now? wanna see its condition.. hehe! 

OMG! wad happen to u! back surgery for ur "discs" is tat a major op? my hubby's friend has got that problem too.. but he refuse to go for surgery..


----------



## pilatesworks

Yup, No scratches, no dents ! 
But to be fair, most of the time it is in the middle zip compartment of my GST, BUT I do throw it in with everything else in my Balenciagas, so far so good! 
Maybe I am just lucky? 
I will try and get you a pic right now, but I might have to help DD study for her Spanish test.....
It is not a big operation, just overnight in Hospital. I am in so much pain, I cannot avoid surgery, I'm afraid.....it is badly herniated. 
I used to be a competitive gymnast, lots of falls on my butt did me in, I guess.....


----------



## cookie87

*pilatesworks* : no prob! dun rush... hehe! omg.. u better take good care or ur health/body now... if not later on when getting older..... u will feel worst!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^LOL, I am already old.....I am 53! 
Here are some pics for you, my son is helping his sister for me.


----------



## pilatesworks

One more close up :


----------



## cookie87

*pilatesworks* : thanks for the photos!! WOW! the condition looks not bad! how old is ur wallet?


----------



## pilatesworks

I got it maybe 3 months ago?


----------



## cookie87

*pilatesworks* : woops! still new! hahaha! i'm worried abt loose threads on the wallets... since there are lots of loose threads complains for bag..


----------



## pilatesworks

Hahaha.....BUT I bought it used! 
So it was not new, and no loose threads as far as I can see, not yet.....


----------



## djrr

*wanxia* I also have a black lambskin camellia wallet, and I've owned it for about 1-1.5 yrs, and I didn't baby it at all! I've carried it in the rain and all that, so far it's been ok considering how much I "abused" it. lol. The lambskin does show wear and slight scratches, but I think it is definitely not as fragile as you imagine it will be. No loose thread.. (maybe becuz there's no quilting?) but I think I can be using it for another 2 yrs and there won't be a problem. HTH!


----------



## djrr

*panda* I'm sorry to hear about your story... hopefully that guy will finally stop disturbing you... cheer up!!


----------



## c1ro

Hi All,

Does anyone know home come people can sell brand new chanel below their retail price? 

Any answers are highly appreciated.



Regards,
c


----------



## Cari284

wanxia said:


> morning girls!!!
> 
> 
> by the way.. any of u got a chanel wallet? and since chanel's bag quality like going downhill (lots of loose threads complains) ... i wonder.. is it worth/safe to get the wallet? since wallet is meant to be throw in bags..




I don't own one yet I'm afraid but I've heard that many Chanel ladies actually stay with their LV wallets because they hold up much better. But that lambskin wallet looks gorgeous!


----------



## cookie87

*cari *!! u are here finally! hahaha

so u tink i should get a LV wallet instead? cos i hv a LV PTI now.. tinking of getting a smaller wallet.... but not too small also.. cos i dun like to fold my cash.. haha!

LV french purse either damier or vernis amarante OR a chanel caviar wallet..


----------



## Cari284

Haha  I actually don't know.. I would love to have a Chanel wallet but I don't know how well they hold up. If I would buy a Chanel wallet though, I think I would buy a caviar one since I'm to afraid of getting the lambskin scratched.. The "french purse" is so so cute, both in Damier, Vernis and Epi leather. But the Alexandra wallet is so cute as well  Gaahh, I guess I'm not helping you that much?


----------



## cookie87

cari , yea... u make me confuse also.. hahaha!

i'm also caught in between them den u also "support" my confusion... HAHA!


how how how ?


----------



## Cari284

Haha, I'm so so sorry  But maybe you should ask someone who has either of the wallets that you want? My mother has the LV zippy wallet and I just know that she loves it and that it's one year old now and looks brand new!


----------



## flyfab

Ok so I was doing my daily brownsing thru ebay and I stumbled on this :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTHENTIQUE-SAC-...MainFemmes?hash=item1c0ea18aee#ht_2630wt_1167

Seriously who's gonna buy that ???


----------



## pilatesworks

OMG, that poor bag! 
I don't even know if LMB could help this one!


----------



## tillie46

Good Night to all my new Chanel friends


----------



## pilatesworks

Good-night Tillie!


----------



## lovesbmw

I have 2 chanel wallets love both, great condition and no problems with tearing ,threads,etc. Go for a chanel wallet .


----------



## Cari284

Have a great weekend all you lolvely Chanel ladies


----------



## tillie46

Goodnight to all my Chanel Friends


----------



## cookie87

anyone know if chanel still selling this?

PTT (Petit Timeless Tote)
Style Code: A18004
Dimensions: 10" x 7" x 4.5"


----------



## rietje123

Does anyone know the price of this bag?
TIA

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-functional-business-tote-in-vinyl-with-side-pockets-1,1,7,19


----------



## tillie46

good morning, girls


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Tillie!
Hope everyone is having a great day......this evening my DD is having a party for 150.... it's  a formal Holiday Party, with Bartenders serving non-alcoholic drinks ( she was adamant about the fancy drinks in fancy glasses, LOL ! ) and a DJ..... we have pulled out all the stops ....hopefully noone will spike the punch!


----------



## crisn11

hey everyone..been missing for a while..had a minor surgery..hope everyone is doing well. Miss tpf!


----------



## Cari284

crisn11 said:


> hey everyone..been missing for a while..had a minor surgery..hope everyone is doing well. Miss tpf!



I've noticed that you've been missing for a while! We have missed you! I really hope that you are okay now!


----------



## crisn11

aww thanks cari, I am doing much better than I was thanks!


----------



## Cari284

Good to hear


----------



## asmellycow

sigh, i'm so sad. i've been wanting the beige clair caviar medium flap for ages but it's all out of stock where i am right now! i walked into the first chanel boutique only to be told it's a design from last season and they no longer have it. i think i felt my heart break. 

today i walked 20 minutes while it was snowing to the other chanel boutique and they don't have it too!!    this is saddening. 

now i'm thinking if i should wait for chanel to re-launch it or should i order overseas but that would cost me USD475 more and i could definitely put that extra money to better use. 

advice anyone?


----------



## djrr

*asmellycow* are you looking for the 09 beige clair? BG should still have some in stock.


----------



## sarafina77

crisn11 said:


> hey everyone..been missing for a while..had a minor surgery..hope everyone is doing well. Miss tpf!


 
Welcome back! TPF missed you too! Hope you're healing up!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Crisn, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Cari284

God morning ladies  Hope you're all feeling well! I'm home with two sprained toes! Haha I know, how do you manage? 



*asmellycow*, I really hope that you'll find that bag! I'm in love with it..


----------



## Nat

Cari284 said:


> God morning ladies  Hope you're all feeling well! I'm home with two sprained toes! Haha I know, how do you manage?



Oh no, what happened??


----------



## Cari284

I jumped off dbf's bed and landed on my two toes, so now I've been home for about two days


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, get well soon!! Klutz!!!!

*Sorry I haven't been chatting ladies! Hope you're all doing well! The holidays is keeping me quite busy, especially with a lot of my siblings being back.  Have a happy month!!!*


----------



## tillie46

Goodnight to all my Chanel friends


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, get well soon!! Klutz!!!!
> 
> *Sorry I haven't been chatting ladies! Hope you're all doing well! The holidays is keeping me quite busy, especially with a lot of my siblings being back.  Have a happy month!!!*



Haha  Thanks! I know, I've missed you around here, but I understand! Have a great holiday  And see you soon


----------



## tillie46

Goodnight Chanel Lovers


----------



## Cari284

Good morning for me


----------



## Cari284

Outside my window today.. It wont stop snowing!


----------



## tillie46

good morning, girls...


----------



## eggpudding

Good evening girls!

Oh my *Cari* that's a lot of snow! So pretty.. Ahh it's been snowing lightly here too, I really want it to stop though.. not nice being out and about with snow pelting on you lol. In other news, I'm also itching for a new Chanel accessory.. like a ring, or earrings, or flats.. someone please tell me to snap out of it because I really need to save for the holidays..


----------



## Cari284

eggpudding said:


> Good evening girls!
> 
> Oh my *Cari* that's a lot of snow! So pretty.. Ahh it's been snowing lightly here too, I really want it to stop though.. not nice being out and about with snow pelting on you lol. In other news, I'm also itching for a new Chanel accessory.. like a ring, or earrings, or flats.. someone please tell me to snap out of it because I really need to save for the holidays..



Yes, it's *a lot* of snow! It has? Where do you live?  I know, I don't like it. I really want to live in a warmer country soon! And the worst part is that I don't get to carry my Chanel as often since it shouldn't get wet..

Oohh I love their accessories! I would love a necklace, earrings or a pair of flats. I guess I didn't help you that much now, I'm sorry


----------



## eggpudding

^I'm in the UK! Brrr... and that is exactly why I despise the English weather! If it's not snowing then it's raining all the time, so I can never take my Chanels out either ...what's your go-to bag when it rains? I used to use my LV speedy without a care in the world when it was pouring, but I think I've grown out of LV, especially in the mono pattern..

Hehe you are totally enabling me instead.. but it's okay! I'm going to sleep on it some more.. I didn't see any earrings I liked.. well, a pair, the dark grey gunmetal CC's with crystals, but they were the same price as a pair of flats (the two tone ballerinas)


----------



## ponnee

wohoooo.... hellooww ladies.. how are you?

*cari*, owh owhhh... it must be so freezing out side dear.. i hate this cold weather, will get in europe this few days, and i heard the weather is not really good at there. paris -2. hoping it will be getting better.


----------



## tillie46

Goodnight, Chanel ladies


----------



## Cari284

eggpudding said:


> ^I'm in the UK! Brrr... and that is exactly why I despise the English weather! If it's not snowing then it's raining all the time, so I can never take my Chanels out either ...what's your go-to bag when it rains? I used to use my LV speedy without a care in the world when it was pouring, but I think I've grown out of LV, especially in the mono pattern..
> 
> Hehe you are totally enabling me instead.. but it's okay! I'm going to sleep on it some more.. I didn't see any earrings I liked.. well, a pair, the dark grey gunmetal CC's with crystals, but they were the same price as a pair of flats (the two tone ballerinas)



I understand you! We have snow storms here right now, and get so sad since I want to use my Chanel more often.. My "go-to bag" is actually my Louis Vuitton Damier Neverfull mm, it's such a great and easy everyday bag! I can fit a lot of stuff in there and I like the Damier pattern as well, a little bit more demure than the Monogram pattern! And of course, I can have it although it's raining o r snowing.

Haha  Ohh I love those two tone ballerinas, they are so so cute and such classics! I want a pair as well! Well, perhaps when it stops snowing over here 




ponnee said:


> wohoooo.... hellooww ladies.. how are you?
> 
> cari, owh owhhh... it must be so freezing out side dear.. i hate this cold weather, will get in europe this few days, and i heard the weather is not really good at there. paris -2. hoping it will be getting better.



It is freezing, horrible! I know, I think it's about -2/-3 in Paris right now, and snowing! Pack some really warm clothes


----------



## tillie46

Good morning............Chanel ladies


----------



## Cari284

Good morning and good evening for me


----------



## scarlet555

Ladies, may i ask for some help with a chanel wallet?  i just got my black caviar silver maxi and trying to decide on the quilted black caviar bifold versus the trifold?  i like the bifold, cuz it's acutally a little smaller.  but the trifold opens beautifully.  is the bifold that tight or is it roomy too?


----------



## tillie46

merry christmas and happy holidays to all my chanel friends!!  Love, tillie46​


----------



## Cari284

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you! I really hope you all will get a wonderful holiday with a lot of yummy food and lovely company!*

I'm going to Morocco tomorrow morning for a week of vacation so I'll see you all when I come back


----------



## Ms Rabbit

hi all, this my first visit here.. i am thinking of getting a channel bag, but not sure of which colour and style.  any recommendation? i am petite size and anti-BLACK colour in my wardrobe .


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Tell us a bit more about what you have in mind for this bag.  Days/nights, dressy/casual, shoulder bag/ handheld?  Check out the reference library before you visit the boutique.  If you don't like black, then might I suggest a red caviar flap or a burgundy reissue 226?


----------



## sarafina77

Good Morning everyone,

I just wanted to wish you all Happy Holidays! I hope they are great! 

Sara


----------



## LVOEnyc

Just wanted to hop over to the Chanel chit chat threat to wish you guys a very merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## pond23

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## eilho

Merry Xmas to all Chanel fanatics!!!


----------



## scorpchris19

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* to all lovely tPFers, Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## pilatesworks

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## peachbaby

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

Dear mom and dad,

If I ever recieve (or have to save up for...*grunt*) A Chanel Purse, I will die one fantastically happy girl.

Sincerely,
Alexandra.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

do you noe where is the  best tiem of the year or store to purchase a chanel bag for discount or GC?besides the bloomingdales open accoutn discount?


----------



## Tinn3rz

Happy Holidays everyone! Hope everyone got what they wished for for Xmas. : )


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

On the portero site, there is a chanel jumbo flap picture with gold HW picture on the first page.

But the quilting is swirled and not diamond like usual.

What is this called ? IT IS BEAUTIFUL!

http://portero.com/shop-by-category/vintage.html


----------



## X0X0

Just dropping in for a Chanel chit chat. Saw the play The Misanthrope in London featuring Keira Knightley and the set was Chanel heaven! I counted 3 Chanel bags and boxes and boxes of shoes on the set. The play was not that great but the Chanel eye candy sure was.


----------



## tillie46

Goodnight my Chanel friends!


----------



## pilatesworks

Good-night Tillie, and I hope you have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## tillie46

happy new year to all my chanel friends​


----------



## Cari284

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL *


----------



## scorpchris19

HAPPY NEW YEAR and wish everyone a fabulous Chanelstic year


----------



## Nat

*Happy New Year, everyone!!*


----------



## pond23

** *Happy New Year!* **

​


----------



## tillie46

Goodnight Chanel Pretties


----------



## pilatesworks

Good-night Tillie!


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone, out of curiousity- I was in Saks today and the lady at Chanel said on February first the classic Chanel bags are going up in price- is this true? I asked the lady at neimans and she is not sure, has anyone heard word about this?


----------



## pilatesworks

Yes, I was told the same thing at NM on Friday.


----------



## shopmagnet

Oh darn- I was hoping to get my first Chanel bag soon- I better find a way to get it soon.. I don't think I want to think about paying another $400... That is going to cover my wallet.. Blah.


----------



## Cari284

The prices are going up like mad.. I don't find that to be very pleasant


----------



## shopmagnet

Me neither  Is Louis Vuitton going up soon as well? My wishlost might be more expensive then I expected...


----------



## Cari284

I actually don't know. I haven't heard anything about it..


----------



## shopmagnet

Oh, ok... I have another question, what is everyones views on buying a Chanel bag in the store versus antique show.. I mean, you know both are real. I personally am saving up to buy my first bag in the store for the pleasant experience and to get my mom points at Neimans..


----------



## shopmagnet

It doesn't have to be only an antique show, I mean online or anywhere else where it has been used and is being resold..


----------



## Cari284

I think that nothing can beat the feeling you get when you buy the item brand new from the store, so that's what I would love to do with all my bags  

But sometimes you want a LE or a bag that the stores doesn't have anymore.. And the only way to get it is to buy from another person or online site, and I don't think that is bad. As long as you get the bag you want in the condition that you like  Or you have the same situation as me, that you don't have a store in your country. So either I have to wait until I go abroad, order it from the store or buy it online.


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> Oh, ok... I have another question, what is everyones views on buying a Chanel bag in the store versus antique show.. I mean, you know both are real. I personally am saving up to buy my first bag in the store for the pleasant experience and to get my mom points at Neimans..


 
I think it´s great to save up for it and actually get it at the store as opposed to ordering it, I just feel it gets so much more special to get the bag in person. However some people like myself are unfortunate enough not to have a chanel store close by, so obviously it gets a bit more difficult to purshase items. I´ve actually ordered a bag from the chanel store in Denmark which should be here in March. I will go to Denmark in the summer but as of this moment I´m kind of desperate to get the bag as soon as possible so I won´t wait! I´ve sent them numerous e-mails and they´ve all been answered within 24 h and the SAs are always to nice when I talk to them.

As of getting it at a antique store I think it´s a great option, and it will have a vintage feeling to it 
*
Edit:* of course it depends on how you like your bags, I prefer them in brand new condition so therefore I never buy them when they´ve been used by different owners. I do like the vintage look but only if I´ve broken them in myself as a result of several years of use!


----------



## shopmagnet

I agree, the antique show would be ideal for a stunning antique Chanel bag.. But as erinrose had said, I prefer to buy the bag in a brand new condition versus being handled and broken in buy a previous user. I am not saying I will never buy an antique Chanel, I am basically just stating that I want my first purchase to be a memorable moment at the Chanel store.


----------



## Cari284

I think all of us would agree with that  And especially if it's your first!


----------



## erinrose

Yes I got my first at the store aswell, I say get it at the store because then you´ll have a memory for life!


----------



## shopmagnet

But now I am stuck, prices for the Classic Chanel bags are going up around $400 dollars beginning February 1st, and I know for a fact, no matter how much Ebaying and whatnot I do, I will not have the money.. Should I still keep saving even though I am paying basically the price for my dream Burberry wallet to get the bag?


----------



## erinrose

I mean obviously it depends on in which condition you want the bag in. I personally don´t buy such large items from ebay but of course it´s an option. You could order the bag from Europe(maybe from paris), I believe the prices are lower then in the states. If you really want to get the bag in person from the store then I say keep saving. I think it´s better to get the bag in it´s condition in which you want it in later as opposed to getting it in a condition that you´re not quite sure about!


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> I mean obviously it depends on in which condition you want the bag in. I personally don´t buy such large items from ebay but of course it´s an option. You could order the bag from Europe(maybe from paris), I believe the prices are lower then in the states. If you really want to get the bag in person from the store then I say keep saving. I think it´s better to get the bag in it´s condition in which you want it in later as opposed to getting it in a condition that you´re not quite sure about!



Oh, I meant Ebay my items in order to save up for the bag.. I am intending to get the grande shopper at a Neiman Marcus Chanel store.. 
But I agree, I definitely am going to make my first Chanel store because it will have the most memories linked to it. 
I am hoping I can get an early birthday present to help pay off the bag.. I really do not want to pay that extra amount, but hey! The bag is definitely worth it.


----------



## philophobia

I am interested in making a purchase of my first classic wallet, does any one know the price range?


----------



## shopmagnet

philophobia said:


> I am interested in making a purchase of my first classic wallet, does any one know the price range?



I would say roughly 400 or more for a wallet.. That is including tax. Honestly though, I am not entirely sure because I am yet to look at wallets.


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> Oh, I meant Ebay my items in order to save up for the bag.. I am intending to get the grande shopper at a Neiman Marcus Chanel store..
> But I agree, I definitely am going to make my first Chanel store because it will have the most memories linked to it.
> I am hoping I can get an early birthday present to help pay off the bag.. I really do not want to pay that extra amount, but hey! The bag is definitely worth it.


 
Yes that´s sounds good to use the birthdays money to pay the bag! Good luck!


----------



## NYCavalier

philophobia said:


> I am interested in making a purchase of my first classic wallet, does any one know the price range?




totally depends on which wallet. size, leather, style, you can find a smaller wallet for $500ish, the lamb cardwallet (card holder)  is $290 or something close to that. And it goes up and up and up ..... the large flap lamb wallet is $915


----------



## NYCavalier

shopmagnet said:


> Oh, I meant Ebay my items in order to save up for the bag.. I am intending to get the grande shopper at a Neiman Marcus Chanel store..
> But I agree, I definitely am going to make my first Chanel store because it will have the most memories linked to it.
> I am hoping I can get an early birthday present to help pay off the bag.. I really do not want to pay that extra amount, but hey! The bag is definitely worth it.




You should print out a picture of the bag you want, and send it out to the people who ask you want you want for your birthday. And ask for anymoney towards your new bag. My sister does that all of them time, and I am happy to give her money towards something she really wants rather than buy something she will never use.


----------



## shopmagnet

Yeah- my goal to get the bag is by March 20th... I am hoping my family will spare me an early birthday and allow me to get the bag soon- that would be phenomenal! Is anyone here saving up for their dream bag? Or searching for one?


----------



## shopmagnet

Even better, does anyone doodle their dream bag when they should be working? I know that I caught myself today drawing my entire wishlist.


----------



## Cari284

Haha that's so funny  I'm not exactly sure which one I want yet but I have a whole bunch in my head all day long.


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> Yeah- my goal to get the bag is by March 20th... I am hoping my family will spare me an early birthday and allow me to get the bag soon- that would be phenomenal! Is anyone here saving up for their dream bag? Or searching for one?


 
 I´ve actually ordered the Grand Shopping Tote which will be here in March  But what I´m saving up for is the jumbo that I hope to get in Rome when I go in October on a school trip  Added the expense of the other bags I also want


----------



## PANda_USC

*Hey all of my lovely Chanel ladies! I am sorry I've been so absent. I've missed you all! The family has left and I'm back to Purse Forum-ing!!!*

*: big hugs to cari and erinrose, eggpudding, pilates, toomz: *


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Hey all of my lovely Chanel ladies! I am sorry I've been so absent. I've missed you all! The family has left and I'm back to Purse Forum-ing!!!*
> 
> *: big hugs to cari and erinrose, eggpudding, pilates, toomz: *



Ahhw my little *Panda* is back, I've missed you  I hope you had a wonderful holiday with family and friends!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Welcome back *Panda*!  Ok, so I just special ordered the Westminster Pearl flap for Prefall.  How is yours holding up?  How do you wear the straps (with the pearls & interlaced leather or do you let the pearl strand hang loose)?  Is the strap about as long as when the m/l classic flap is double strapped?  Thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

**so.cal**, OH CONGRATS! The westminster is probably one of the most beautiful bags Chanel has ever released since the flap and pearls are iconic Chanel(which must be why they're re-releasing this limited edition bag)!! The strap is about as long as a M/L flap's doublestraps. And don't shoot me! I am rather rough with my Westminster and she is still holding up fabulously! I've worn her about 25-30 times already and the straps are still sturdy and strong. Just don't put a lot of heavy things in the bag, as it adds more tension to the multiple straps and can cause the pearl straps to get really taut. And I wear all of the straps together..they are all thinner than a regular Chanel strap and so I wear all of the straps to ensure that the bag doesn't just slide off my shoulders. I've never thought about just having the pearls drape over the flap...you'd be able to avoid potentially breaking the string of pearls and it would look gorgeous!! Thanks for the idea! ^_^


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, how was morocco?!! Any camel? lol


----------



## pilatesworks

PANda_USC said:


> *Hey all of my lovely Chanel ladies! I am sorry I've been so absent. I've missed you all! The family has left and I'm back to Purse Forum-ing!!!*
> 
> *: big hugs to cari and erinrose, eggpudding, pilates, toomz: *



Yay! Panda is back!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, how was morocco?!! Any camel? lol



Ahh it was lovely, we had a great time  I needed to see the sun again. But unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) we didn't see or go camel riding


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, oh, so you don't stink this time, lol. How is everything else? BF, bag lusting, food-ness, new year's etc etc?!?! 

*Leslie*, how was your holiday!?


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *Hey all of my lovely Chanel ladies! I am sorry I've been so absent. I've missed you all! The family has left and I'm back to Purse Forum-ing!!!*
> 
> *: big hugs to cari and erinrose, eggpudding, pilates, toomz: *


 
Oh welcome back panda, you´ve been missed! Hope you had the best christmas and new year!


----------



## pilatesworks

You will laugh....I had back surgery Dec 16th, and I was literally 5 hours out of surgery on Morphine, and I pulled out my Ipod, started surfing Chanel on Ebay and saw a bag I was looking for! 
The seller thought I was nuts.....negociating a deal from my hospital bed.....BUT I ended up with a gorgeous Red Expandable Tote that night, just in time for Christmas! 
After that I rested for a bit, but I had a nice quiet Christmas with my family, and back to work/school just today, ugh! 

Did you have fun with your family? You had alot of people visiting, right? 
I hope noone has the Post-Holiday Blues......





PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, oh, so you don't stink this time, lol. How is everything else? BF, bag lusting, food-ness, new year's etc etc?!?!
> 
> *Leslie*, how was your holiday!?


----------



## erinrose

I think I might be getting the blues... christmas break is almost over.


----------



## pilatesworks

I feel a little let-down too, plus my mother-in-law is coming this evening for a visit.....uh-oh.....


----------



## erinrose

Oh my your mother-in-law, then you really must perky!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie*, that sounds like a great holiday(minus the surgery). I wish you a fast recovery..and uh oh, MIL, ::hides:: Hahaha. P.S: congrats on the lovely red expandable!!!

I am just catching a cold..feeling blah..but finally my long awaited shopping list is slowly being fulfilled!


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* - I must say I love your new avatar, you look so cute!!


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> I´ve actually ordered the Grand Shopping Tote which will be here in March  But what I´m saving up for is the jumbo that I hope to get in Rome when I go in October on a school trip  Added the expense of the other bags I also want



Wow! Congrats  What color?


----------



## shopmagnet

pilatesworks said:


> You will laugh....I had back surgery Dec 16th, and I was literally 5 hours out of surgery on Morphine, and I pulled out my Ipod, started surfing Chanel on Ebay and saw a bag I was looking for!
> The seller thought I was nuts.....negociating a deal from my hospital bed.....BUT I ended up with a gorgeous Red Expandable Tote that night, just in time for Christmas!
> After that I rested for a bit, but I had a nice quiet Christmas with my family, and back to work/school just today, ugh!
> 
> Did you have fun with your family? You had alot of people visiting, right?
> I hope noone has the Post-Holiday Blues......



Oh I definitely have the blues, going from waking up at 11 a.m. to 6.20 a.m. is a real let-down..


----------



## shopmagnet

Here is my very small Chanel collection. I dont think nail polish and make up counts  ... Sorry for the poor quality, took the pics with my iphone..


----------



## PANda_USC

*erin*, oh thank you love! And congrats on snagging a GST!! In Black I presume? Heheh, and did Miss *Cari* influence your decision? LOL


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, oh, so you don't stink this time, lol. How is everything else? BF, bag lusting, food-ness, new year's etc etc?!?!



Haha no I don't  Everything is great, but as Erin said, not so fun to start school again! Dbf is great as well, he's in California now and has been for about two weeks.. He's coming home this friday, so that I'm really looking forward to  How is your dbf?

Bag lusting is not going that great. I want them all, and preferably right now. Well I'm gazing the new Alma pm in Vernis from LV, but it hasn't arrived to the Stockholm store yet, so I'll have to wait a while to try it on. Right now I think I'll buy a bag in a month or two and then try to get the Jumbo as a graduation present to myself (good excuse to spend a lot of money on myself ) Any new lusts for you?

The holidays were great, I had a lovely and cozy time with my family! Did you have a good time with yours? 



PANda_USC said:


> *erin*, oh thank you love! And congrats on snagging a GST!! In Black I presume? Heheh, and did Miss *Cari* influence your decision? LOL



Haha :lolots: I promise, I didn't say a single word..


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> Wow! Congrats  What color?


 
Classic black!


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *erin*, oh thank you love! And congrats on snagging a GST!! In Black I presume? Heheh, and did Miss *Cari* influence your decision? LOL


 
Perhaps... She does wear it so well! And yes in black with caviar and shw!


----------



## shopmagnet

Awesome erinrose! That bag will look amazing!

- 
Cari, great choice! The Alma PM in Vernis is gorgeous! What color?


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Haha no I don't  Everything is great, but as Erin said, not so fun to start school again! Dbf is great as well, he's in California now and has been for about two weeks.. He's coming home this friday, so that I'm really looking forward to  How is your dbf?
> 
> Bag lusting is not going that great. I want them all, and preferably right now. Well I'm gazing the new Alma pm in Vernis from LV, but it hasn't arrived to the Stockholm store yet, so I'll have to wait a while to try it on. Right now I think I'll buy a bag in a month or two and then try to get the Jumbo as a graduation present to myself (good excuse to spend a lot of money on myself ) Any new lusts for you?
> 
> The holidays were great, I had a lovely and cozy time with my family! Did you have a good time with yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha :lolots: I promise, I didn't say a single word..


 
Dear Carin hope you and your dbf have a wonderful reunion with lots of love. I know bag lusting takes up a lot of my time.... but I´ve convinced myself that I need them, I´ll try to do the same with my parents. I do turn 18 in July and at first I was going for the cartier tank solo watch, but I can´t resist the jumbo  so that´s what I want!!

As of the GST, your action pics might have had something to do with it


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Perhaps... She does wear it so well! And yes in black with caviar and shw!



Thank you 



shopmagnet said:


> Awesome erinrose! That bag will look amazing!
> -
> Cari, great choice! The Alma PM in Vernier is gorgeous! What color?



Well, I'm not a 100% sure. I have to try it on first  But I want it in Amarante!


----------



## pilatesworks

shopmagnet said:


> Oh I definitely have the blues, going from waking up at 11 a.m. to 6.20 a.m. is a real let-down..



Me Too! 
Only some days I even slept past noon, lovely! 
But I usually get to sleep in until 6:30 tho !


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> Here is my very small Chanel collection. I dont think nail polish and make up counts  ... Sorry for the poor quality, took the pics with my iphone..


 
Love the glasses very jackie-o ish!


----------



## pilatesworks

erinrose said:


> Dear Carin hope you and your dbf have a wonderful reunion with lots of love. I know bag lusting takes up a lot of my time.... but I´ve convinced myself that I need them, I´ll try to do the same with my parents. I do turn 18 in July and at first I was going for the cartier tank solo watch, but I can´t resist the jumbo  so that´s what I want!!
> 
> As of the GST, your action pics might have had something to do with it



I have TWO GST's and I love them ! Last week I almost bought a Black with Gold HW GST.....even tho I have a Black with Silver....but then I thought that was a bit much, so I talked myself out of it ( at least temporarily.....)
I would LOVE to find a Dark Brown GST with Gold HW, I have only seen them with Silver? 
Cingrats, you will LOVE your new GST !


----------



## erinrose

Thank you, I think so too!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Dear Carin hope you and your dbf have a wonderful reunion with lots of love. I know bag lusting takes up a lot of my time.... but I´ve convinced myself that I need them, I´ll try to do the same with my parents. I do turn 18 in July and at first I was going for the cartier tank solo watch, but I can´t resist the jumbo  so that´s what I want!!
> 
> As of the GST, your action pics might have had something to do with it



Thank you, I hope so as well. I really miss him now.. 

That's sweet of you, thank you so much 

Haha I know, they are the most wonderful thing. I know how you feel, the Jumbo has stolen my heart as well  And wouldn't that be such a great graduation gift for myself? (or an amazing 18 gift for you? )


----------



## erinrose

Yes it would be!!!! I´m so exited to get it! Do you have in mind where you might get yours not having a store near by and all.


----------



## erinrose

Opps, the message got double posted! I´m too exited!


----------



## Cari284

shopmagnet said:


> Here is my very small Chanel collection. I dont think nail polish and make up counts  ... Sorry for the poor quality, took the pics with my iphone..



Those sunglasses are so pretty, congrats 



pilatesworks said:


> I have TWO GST's and I love them ! Last week I almost bought a Black with Gold HW GST.....even tho I have a Black with Silver....but then I thought that was a bit much, so I talked myself out of it ( at least temporarily.....)
> I would LOVE to find a Dark Brown GST with Gold HW, I have only seen them with Silver?
> Cingrats, you will LOVE your new GST !



I love love love mine as well  Haha!  Yes, that would be lovely.. I've never seen one though I'm afraid.


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Yes it would be!!!! I´m so exited to get it! Do you have in mind where you might get yours not having a store near by and all.



I think I'm going to Italy and France this summer so it would have to be then if I get it  Like a late graduation gift. Arrghh I hate that we don't have a store here.. So frustrating!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, Ooo jumbo!!! And awwww...being separated for a few weeks from the dbf is always really hard. Hehe..I visited Ian last weekend and may be visiting him this weekend too! He came up to San Francisco for a week and a half to visit his mum and we cooked, we exchanged gifts..we ate a lot and played video games...

it's weird..whole family is gone now...little brother went back to school..sisters flew back to Taiwan....Mom flying back to Taiwan tonight...:: lonely::

Did you do anything special with your familia other than travels? And amarante would be a gorgeous color on you, hehee.


----------



## erinrose

Yeah I know  I hope Rome has one when I go, I´m not feeling the love of being on the waitlist for six months in Denmark. Hopefully they´ll put one away for me in Italy


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* - I´m so happy you and your dbf had a great time together, so sweet of him to visit his mom!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, Ooo jumbo!!! And awwww...being separated for a few weeks from the dbf is always really hard. Hehe..I visited Ian last weekend and may be visiting him this weekend too! He came up to San Francisco for a week and a half to visit his mum and we cooked, we exchanged gifts..we ate a lot and played video games...
> 
> it's weird..whole family is gone now...little brother went back to school..sisters flew back to Taiwan....Mom flying back to Taiwan tonight...:: lonely::
> 
> Did you do anything special with your familia other than travels? And amarante would be a gorgeous color on you, hehee.



I can't keep my mind of the Jumbo so that one is still in my plans! And if I don't get it for graduation, I'll get it for fall. But I would really love it for graduation, it would make it more special for me as well  Yes I know, it really makes you miss them _a lot_! That's sounds so cute and cozy! Where is he now?

I understand that. To go from that many people to only yourself I can imagine would be lonely. But you had a great time, right? 

No, not that I could think of, no.. Since Morocco we have just been taking it easy and relaxing. Enjoying the last few days of a break. Thank you so much  I've always had a soft spot for the Amarante colour! And if the Alma pm doesn't happen, I have the Trevi as a back-up 




erinrose said:


> Yeah I know  I hope Rome has one when I go, I´m not feeling the love of being on the waitlist for six months in Denmark. Hopefully they´ll put one away for me in Italy



Yes, I know! I think I'll call before I go there to see if they have one..


----------



## erinrose

Do so  I´ll do the same!


----------



## Cari284

Yaay for us  We will be double bag twins then!


----------



## erinrose

Yep, and don´t forget the speedy azur 30 I´m getting soon


----------



## Cari284

Oh my. Then we might be bag triplets soon


----------



## erinrose

Definitely! I´m sensing we have the same taste in bags!


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari284 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a 100% sure. I have to try it on first  But I want it in Amarante!



Amarante is a beautiful color- by far, it looks like the prettiest color


----------



## erinrose

It is beautiful!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Definitely! I´m sensing we have the same taste in bags!



Haha I feel the same way  Are you going for SHW or GHW if you get the Jumbo? We really should meet up sometime!



shopmagnet said:


> Amarante is a beautiful color- by far, it looks like the prettiest color



I absolutely agree with you. I'm just in love with the Amarante colour


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Haha I feel the same way  Are you going for SHW or GHW if you get the Jumbo? We really should meet up sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you. I'm just in love with the Amarante colour


 
Since the medium flap and the GST are both silver I´m thinking gold But I´m not quite sure yet. And yes we absolutely should meet up!  Living so close and our schools aren´t that far away either!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, take me along too for the meet up, : shuffles into a suitcase:


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> Love the glasses very jackie-o ish!



Thanks - I got them two months ago I think...  I love them!


----------



## erinrose

Panda - Oh yes that would be great! I would love to meet you too!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Since the medium flap and the GST are both silver I´m thinking gold But I´m not quite sure yet. And yes we absolutely should meet up!  Living so close and our schools aren´t that far away either!



That's very smart.. I don't know either. I just love the silver hardware on the Jumbo (sorry *Panda* ) but I love the gold as well.. Gaah hard choice. Yes, we really should! I haven't met up anyone from tPF before, it would be so much fun 




PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, take me along too for the meet up, : shuffles into a suitcase:



Ahhw, I want to take you with me! That would be super fun!  We'll just have to come to San Francisco some time!


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari284 said:


> Those sunglasses are so pretty, congrats



Thank you


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> That's very smart.. I don't know either. I just love the silver hardware on the Jumbo (sorry *Panda* ) but I love the gold as well.. Gaah hard choice. Yes, we really should! I haven't met up anyone from tPF before, it would be so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhw, I want to take you with me! That would be super fun!  We'll just have to come to San Francisco some time!


 
I haven´t met anyone from tpf either, as far as I know not that many people from Sweden or Stockholm for that matter visit this site  And yes it would be fun or shall I say will 

About SF to go there would be a dream, I´ve never been to the states! And we would get to meet lovely Panda


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> Cari284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those sunglasses are so pretty, congrats
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me when you get your first chanel it will be worth it! So keep saving, that´s what I´m trying to do
Click to expand...


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> I haven´t met anyone from tpf either, as far as I know not that many people from Sweden or Stockholm for that matter visit this site  And yes it would be fun or shall I say will
> 
> About SF to go there would be a dream, I´ve never been to the states! And we would get to meet lovely Panda



Yaay, we'll have so much fun  Although I'm very busy this week and weekend, but soon we have to meet! 

I've only been to New York and Florida, I would love to see SF and *Panda* of course


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> shopmagnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me when you get your first chanel it will be worth it! So keep saving, that´s what I´m trying to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I think I might even have a plan to get the bag sooner then I expected
Click to expand...


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Yaay, we'll have so much fun  Although I'm very busy this week and weekend, but soon we have to meet!
> 
> I've only been to New York and Florida, I would love to see SF and *Panda* of course


 
Absolutely! Just pm me!


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> erinrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I think I might even have a plan to get the bag sooner then I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great! I´ll cross my fingers for you
Click to expand...


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari284 said:


> Yaay, we'll have so much fun  Although I'm very busy this week and weekend, but soon we have to meet!
> 
> I've only been to New York and Florida, I would love to see SF and *Panda* of course



I'm in south florida!  It is super cold though- it is like 48 degrees out!


----------



## erinrose

You should come to Sweden, it´s so cold right now, I think it´s around 61 F which is the same as 16 C!


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> shopmagnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great! I´ll cross my fingers for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha - thank you  I hope it works..
Click to expand...


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> You should come to Sweden, it´s so cold right now, I think it´s around 61 F which is the same as 16 C!



Wow I would love to go to Sweden- I think over the summer I might be going to Norway or France


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Absolutely! Just pm me!



Yaay 



erinrose said:


> You should come to Sweden, it´s so cold right now, I think it´s around 61 F which is the same as 16 C!



Well we had -10 degrees here today which is 14 F, so I think we have it a bit colder here than in Florida  But in spring and summer it's beautiful!

Good luck with your bag *shopmagnet*!


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari284 said:


> Yaay
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had -10 degrees here today which is 14 F, so I think we have it a bit colder here than in Florida  But in spring and summer it's beautiful!
> 
> Good luck with your bag *shopmagnet*!



Thanks! 
But yeah, all year round, even till mid-december it was hot but then BAM it got freezing cold and now I cant wait to warm my bones once again with some Florida heat..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari* and *erin*, ehehehe! I will wine and dine you both in my native city of San Francisco...andd we can check out the LV + Chanel boutiques..and if we're feeling really naughty, we will check out the Hermes boutique!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari* and *erin*, ehehehe! I will wine and dine you both in my native city of San Francisco...andd we can check out the LV + Chanel boutiques..and if we're feeling really naughty, we will check out the Hermes boutique!



Oooh, that's a lovely idea! I'll be there


----------



## philophobia

im looking into purchasing a wallet in the irvine area? possibly in south coast plaza or anywhere in the la area. do they have the classic wallets in the boutique? how much is this one? globalfashioninternational.com/images/WHITE_CHANEL_WALLET.jpg


----------



## jennifergunawan

I was at the chanel in singapore during new years, and the SA told me that they discontinued the OLD essential classic beige and now they have a newer and lighter one for 2010...does anybody have information on this? thanks so much


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *cari* and *erin*, ehehehe! I will wine and dine you both in my native city of San Francisco...andd we can check out the LV + Chanel boutiques..and if we're feeling really naughty, we will check out the Hermes boutique!


 
YAY! that´s sounds wonderful!  You can count me in for sure!


----------



## shopmagnet

Have you ever seen a bag like this? !!








It is a Chanel bag and $1425 on FashionPhile.com.. wow.


----------



## shopmagnet

philophobia said:


> im looking into purchasing a wallet in the irvine area? possibly in south coast plaza or anywhere in the la area. do they have the classic wallets in the boutique? how much is this one? globalfashioninternational.com/images/WHITE_CHANEL_WALLET.jpg



At the moment, I would probably say around $600-$700... But that is just an educated guess based off other wallets i have seen.


----------



## PANda_USC

*shopmagnet*, is it supposed to resemble a giant pearl? I did see some Chanel earrings exactly like that purse.


----------



## erinrose

I definitely think it resembles a pearl! It´s a fun evening purse!


----------



## shopmagnet

PANda_USC said:


> *shopmagnet*, is it supposed to resemble a giant pearl? I did see some Chanel earrings exactly like that purse.



Exactly! It represents a giant pearl, I think it is stunning, and so simple.


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> I definitely think it resembles a pearl! It´s a fun evening purse!



Oh definitely!


----------



## erinrose




----------



## Cari284

Do you guys know the answer to this..

I'm thinking of buying a Jumbo this summer. Will the price have gone up even more then or is it staying at about 2100 euro until then?


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari284 said:


> Do you guys know the answer to this..
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a Jumbo this summer. Will the price have gone up even more then or is it staying at about 2100 euro until then?



I think that due to the low production of bags and the economic impact of the company, Chanel bags will probably be going up once more on February first. I am pretty sure because I spoke to the lady at Saks and Neimans about this.  I hope they are wrong though. I really dont want the price to increase until, atleast, before March 20th.. *My deadline to get my first Chanel Bag*


----------



## Cari284

shopmagnet said:


> I think that due to the low production of bags and the economic impact of the company, Chanel bags will probably be going up once more on February first. I am pretty sure because I spoke to the lady at Saks and Neimans about this.  I hope they are wrong though. I really dont want the price to increase until, atleast, before March 20th.. *My deadline to get my first Chanel Bag*



Yes, I've heard that as well. Well I cross my fingers for you!


----------



## erinrose

Wait a minute before December 1st a jumbo was 1900£ in Rome and now it´s 2190£ something. The prices can´t increase twice within the period of 2-3 months, can it?


----------



## Cari284

No, I don't think so either


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> Wait a minute before December 1st a jumbo was 1900£ in Rome and now it´s 2190£ something. The prices can´t increase twice within the period of 2-3 months, can it?



Is that the only bag that increased? Maybe they are doing it in sections...


----------



## shopmagnet

I know this is random, but can anyone clue me in on different acronyms for different chanel bags and louis vuitton bags.. For example, what is the Chanel caviar SHW.. =/ I feel lame asking but I am kinda confused. I know the GST is grande shopping tote, so thats a start :shame:


----------



## Cari284

SHW = Silver Hardware
GHW = Gold hardware

Flap = Classic Chanel flap bag
WOC = Chanel wallet on chain
PST = Petit shopping tote
Mini = Mini Flap



Something more?


----------



## PANda_USC

^*Cari*, you're pro at this dear!!

and I had to had to share with you!! I just sealed the deal for my holy grail shoes!!!!!! Louboutin Samiras in Aurora Borealis Strass!! I am so happy!! :: big hugs to Cari princess::


----------



## erinrose

Oh Panda they are gorgeous  So happy that you finally got your HG! I bet they´ll look just amazing on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Erin princess*, how are you doing today my dear?


----------



## erinrose

I´m doing great hun!! 

*edit* I start school on Monday though, hope I won´t get the blues!

I hope you´re having a lovely day!!


----------



## erinrose

Gotta go, talk to you later love!


----------



## pinkberry1981

Hello.. Does anyone know how much is the current price for the Jumbo Lambskin??
Thank u ^^


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari284 said:


> SHW = Silver Hardware
> GHW = Gold hardware
> 
> Flap = Classic Chanel flap bag
> WOC = Chanel wallet on chain
> PST = Petit shopping tote
> Mini = Mini Flap
> 
> 
> 
> Something more?



Ill let you know.  Thanks!


----------



## shopmagnet

pinkberry1981 said:


> Hello.. Does anyone know how much is the current price for the Jumbo Lambskin??
> Thank u ^^



I believe $2875... Here is the chart I refer to 






If this doesnt have a price, because its kinda tricky to find a completely accurate chart, there is also this thread that helps me: 
World Wide Chanel Prices

-Good luck


----------



## shopmagnet

*Erinrose*, in your signature, do you mean this march for the Caviar GST w/ SHW?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> ^*Cari*, you're pro at this dear!!
> 
> and I had to had to share with you!! I just sealed the deal for my holy grail shoes!!!!!! Louboutin Samiras in Aurora Borealis Strass!! I am so happy!! :: big hugs to Cari princess::



Thank you!


Ahhhh oh my! Those are the prettiest shoes I've ever seen  I love love love them! I'm so happy for you Panda and that you finally could get a hold of them  And of course we'll need some modeling pictures as well


----------



## pilatesworks

OMG, those shoes are perfection...................
Mod pics, pronto!


----------



## PANda_USC

^^*Cari*, *leslie*, hahah, you'll have to wait until May..hehhe..but will have certain other pairs coming in hehehehehehhehe, sorry to disappoint gals


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> ^^*Cari*, *leslie*, hahah, you'll have to wait until May..hehhe..but will have certain other pairs coming in hehehehehehhehe, sorry to disappoint gals



Ahh I will wait until May, full of excitment  Gahh, other pairs as well?! Oh my, you're becoming the Louboutin queen! I can't wait


----------



## eminere

What does 10C and 10P mean...?


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari, you have the Black GST w/ GHW?


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> *Erinrose*, in your signature, do you mean this march for the Caviar GST w/ SHW?


 
Yes of course the GST in black caviar and silver hardwear! *edit* coming March of 2010! Yay



PANda_USC said:


> ^^*Cari*, *leslie*, hahah, you'll have to wait until May..hehhe..but will have certain other pairs coming in hehehehehehhehe, sorry to disappoint gals


 
Another pair from this gorgeous brand! You really are the queen of Louboutin!  And no disappiontment here love, just knowing you have finally got them brings me all the joy in the world


----------



## erinrose

shopmagnet said:


> Cari, you have the Black GST w/ GHW?


 
She has a lovely black caviar GST with silver hardwear 

(I hope it´s okay I answer for you my )


----------



## shopmagnet

erinrose said:


> She has a lovely black caviar GST with silver hardwear
> 
> (I hope it´s okay I answer for you my )



Wow, now I am confused. Lol, did you order the Black GST w/ SHW and it is coming march 2010? or is the bag coming out then? Because if the bag is coming out then, how does Cari have one...


----------



## erinrose

I ordered the black GST in caviar and silver hardwear and it´s coming in March 2010, we don´t have a chanel store in Sweden therefore I have to order it. I ordered it from the Denmark store but since there is a waitlist I have to wait until March (this year) 

Cari has the same bag I ordered aswell. She got it for her 18th birthday! Sorry for the confusion!

*edit* the bag is a part of the permanent collection so it´s been in the stores for a while now.


----------



## shopmagnet

Oh. I thought so, darn.. I was hoping it was just coming out (me being ignorant because I knew it was considered a 'classic' bag) so that I wouldn't stuck with the price increase. Blah..


----------



## erinrose

Yes I know the price increases get to all of us, darn those pirce increases!


----------



## shopmagnet

Seriously! I am hoping that Neiman Marcus will do an event similar to Saks that when you spend like 2,000 or more dollars, you get like $300 gift card for further shopping. That way, I can make that day a double point day and get the $300 back, which almost pays for the price increase.. Saks has an event going on like that on Jan. 14.. too bad I won't have the money by then. :wondering Then I would save $700!


----------



## erinrose

Yes 700$ is a lot of money...


----------



## shopmagnet

Yeah! But I think that they dont do those promotions on chanel and louis vuitton items.. Bummer, but even so- $400 is still a lot..


----------



## shopmagnet

Does anyone know how much this bag is? Or where I could find a thread that discusses the prices of the 09/10 Chanel Cruise Collection Bags?


----------



## Nat

We have a huge thread on this in the main forum, here you go:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...ith-pics-the-bags-512395-16.html#post13750354



shopmagnet said:


> Does anyone know how much this bag is? Or where I could find a thread that discusses the prices of the 09/10 Chanel Cruise Collection Bags?


----------



## shopmagnet

Thank you, I thought so- but I was having difficulty locating it.


----------



## Ana JB

Hello there! Bonjour!

The pre spring/summer CHANEL collection is already in Chanel website. What do you all think about it?!

I want to buy a Chanel bag but here in Montreal, in Chanel's store, there's no bag that I love. 

What you think about the GST or camera bag? I dont know...

Thanx!


----------



## shopmagnet

I love the Classic shopper, which one did you intend on purchasing?


----------



## monticelli

l have few question about chanel jumbo black lambskin :
the bag color inside is black which l see in the website mostly is burgundy?
and my flap is double ...


----------



## monticelli

monticelli said:


> l have few question about chanel jumbo black lambskin :
> the bag color inside is black which l see in the website mostly is burgundy?
> and my flap is double ...


shoul l attach the pic?


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> She has a lovely black caviar GST with silver hardwear
> 
> (I hope it´s okay I answer for you my )



No problem


----------



## Ana JB

I dont know yet. I dont like the colors of the "cameras" and I dont want another black Chanel. Ok, I would if the bag be different, edgy. 
I think I will wait a little bit.


----------



## shopmagnet

*Ana*, you should check out an antique show.. There is one I am going to in the first week of February and it is filled with vintage Chanels, Louis, etc. Maybe you should locate a boutique or a consignment shop.. If you are looking for 'not another classic Chanel' and something that will *pop*, I would definitely recommend a Vintage Chanel from a collection decades ago.  Besides- you tend to save like $500 on the price of the bag that way.


----------



## shopmagnet

monticelli said:


> shoul l attach the pic?



I guess so?


----------



## sarafina77

So lately I've been selling quite a few bags and paring down my collection. It's kind of a nice feeling.

I am thinking of selling a bunch more bags, and only having a select few to choose from. With this money I'm thinking of buying a Black Maxi, which in my opinion will go with everything.

My DH thinks I will miss the variety of constantly switching, but I'm not so sure.

I can't afford any new Chanel without getting rid of many other bags, but I just think the Maxi would be timeless enough to go with everything. 

I'd keep my red jumbo, and my white LAX tote also, and my LV Speedy Epi Cassis.

What do you guys think? Less is more when you really love everything??


----------



## shopmagnet

I don't know.. I like the idea of being full of variety, so I wouldn't sell them and just simply save up. But at the same time, selling the bags is a good idea, for it will bring in a bit of money as well as buy you an ultimate classic piece by Chanel. It is your call, but I would say that whether you sell the bags or not- both ideas aren't bad. Good luck? lol.


----------



## Cari284

sarafina77 said:


> So lately I've been selling quite a few bags and paring down my collection. It's kind of a nice feeling.
> 
> I am thinking of selling a bunch more bags, and only having a select few to choose from. With this money I'm thinking of buying a Black Maxi, which in my opinion will go with everything.
> 
> My DH thinks I will miss the variety of constantly switching, but I'm not so sure.
> 
> I can't afford any new Chanel without getting rid of many other bags, but I just think the Maxi would be timeless enough to go with everything.
> 
> I'd keep my red jumbo, and my white LAX tote also, and my LV Speedy Epi Cassis.
> 
> What do you guys think? Less is more when you really love everything??



I absolutely agree with you. I rather have a smaller amount of really good bags than a lot of "okay" bags. I think I'm doing the same right now. Getting rid of bags I don't *really* love any more and letting them come to a more loving home. 


The black Maxi would be an amazing choice and it would look gorgeous on you! 


I rather go for quality than for quantity!


----------



## erinrose

Yes I agree with that, I´d rather have a few bags that I truly love insteed of having many that I don´t quite feel the love for.


----------



## sarafina77

Thanks guys. My SA had put me on the wait list for it (haha!) Must be a sign or something. I think I'm going to sell a bunch.


----------



## shopmagnet

sarafina77 said:


> Thanks guys. My SA had put me on the wait list for it (haha!) Must be a sign or something. I think I'm going to sell a bunch.



Good luck!


----------



## PANda_USC

*::zooms around and spreads love and hugs to all of her fellow Chanelians::*

I'm off to Taiwan tonight...man..I'm so bad at keeping up with all of these threads..especially with this vicious cold and all of these travels coming up. ::winks at Cari, erinrose and Leslie::


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *::zooms around and spreads love and hugs to all of her fellow Chanelians::*
> 
> I'm off to Taiwan tonight...man..I'm so bad at keeping up with all of these threads..especially with this vicious cold and all of these travels coming up. ::winks at Cari, erinrose and Leslie::



Don't worry! Sometimes you just don't have the time for it!


Oh, Taiwan! To visit family?  Have a great and safe trip Panda! And I hope to hear from you soon again


----------



## erinrose

Have a lovely trip Panda, I hope you´ll have the best time in Taiwan!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Have a fun and safe trip Panda, we will miss you around here!


----------



## shopmagnet

Have a safe trip  Hope you have a blast in Taiwan!


----------



## ang2383

oh yay, i didn't know a chanel chat thread was created!  i'm usually in the gucci one, but i'll post here too =)  

hi ladies!  i'm heavily debating on buying a black lamb maxi GH flap before the price increase and the change of the tax exempt policy.  what to do what to do...


----------



## Ana JB

*Shopmagnet*, thanks for the help. One thing I know: I'd like the Chanel bubble quilt bag, but its (I think) a fall/2009 collection. They dont have here anymore...


----------



## erinrose

ang2383 said:


> oh yay, i didn't know a chanel chat thread was created! i'm usually in the gucci one, but i'll post here too =)
> 
> hi ladies! i'm heavily debating on buying a black lamb maxi GH flap before the price increase and the change of the tax exempt policy. what to do what to do...


 

:welcome2:
I think you should get the bag if you really like it


----------



## Miss Luana

Ana JB said:


> Hello there! Bonjour!
> 
> The pre spring/summer CHANEL collection is already in Chanel website. What do you all think about it?!
> 
> I want to buy a Chanel bag but here in Montreal, in Chanel's store, there's no bag that I love.
> 
> What you think about the GST or camera bag? I dont know...
> 
> Thanx!



Im from MTL too and they do have the GST in store. They had the GHW but I prefer the SHW...  Funny enough, GST and camera bag are my favs but I think GST might be a better choice, its roomy, the caviar leather last pretty much forever, its classic but with an edge. But if you are petite, maybe you'll find it pretty heavy.


----------



## princessxx

_Hi girls! im new on here from uk thought id get to know a few of ya's and join your chit chat. i love chanel im debating on what item i need to purchase? any must haves i should know about??_


----------



## TNBIB

Hi all, I'm new here! 25 in Washington, DC and I love all things Chanel!  When I had my first paid job at age 20 (an internship during a college semester), I took my very first ever paycheck and bought my first chanel purse, a Cambon which I still love to this day!  When I got my first "real" job after college, my first paycheck went to a 2.55 - which was my ultimate dream!

I don't have the biggest collection, but am content with my small but perfect  collection of:

Black Caviar 2.55 with Silver Chain
Black Cambon Bowler with Black CC
Black Classic Ballet Flats with Beige Cap Toe
And looooots of Chanel cosmetics & skincare : )

so nice to "meet" you all!!


----------



## Nat

Hi and welcome, *princesxx* and *TNBIB*! Nice to meet you too, enjoy your stay


----------



## shopmagnet

Ana JB said:


> *Shopmagnet*, thanks for the help. One thing I know: I'd like the Chanel bubble quilt bag, but its (I think) a fall/2009 collection. They dont have here anymore...



Ill look for it at the antique show.. I am going in the first weekend of February. Ill check for you.


----------



## TNBIB

and how could I forget!  I also have a black tweed Chanel jacket and skirt, and black Chanel sunglasses!





TNBIB said:


> Hi all, I'm new here! 25 in Washington, DC and I love all things Chanel!  When I had my first paid job at age 20 (an internship during a college semester), I took my very first ever paycheck and bought my first chanel purse, a Cambon which I still love to this day!  When I got my first "real" job after college, my first paycheck went to a 2.55 - which was my ultimate dream!
> 
> I don't have the biggest collection, but am content with my small but perfect  collection of:
> 
> Black Caviar 2.55 with Silver Chain
> Black Cambon Bowler with Black CC
> Black Classic Ballet Flats with Beige Cap Toe
> And looooots of Chanel cosmetics & skincare : )
> 
> so nice to "meet" you all!!


----------



## TNBIB

Thank you everyone for the kind welcome wishes!!


----------



## lvhuaele

Hello, everyone.

I am new to here and this is my first post. 

I need some help in locating CP with GHW in jumbo size. I called Atlanta saks, but they will charge tax so I didn't buy it. I am in TN. I hope to get it tax free. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Nat

lvhuaele said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I am new to here and this is my first post.
> 
> I need some help in locating CP with GHW in jumbo size. I called Atlanta saks, but they will charge tax so I didn't buy it. I am in TN. I hope to get it tax free.
> 
> Thank you all.



Hi and welcome. Best to post a separate thread on this in our Shopping forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/

I have no idea what a CP is, though? Do you mean a classic Jumbo flap or something else?


----------



## sweetdream

Hi I'm new to the forum as well! I don't have much of a handbag collection as of yet. I am really holding out now for the hand bag of my dreams, which will be a Chanel bag I'm sure of it.   Wouldn't mind a pair of earrings too while I'm at it, hehe! No good shopping in my area though so I'll have to see what I can find online that ships to Canada, hmm. But it's exciting just seeing the huge selection! *drools*


----------



## MissDaae

I have a quick question for all of you Chanel pros-

How can you tell a purse is a "Fauxnel?"


----------



## Nat

Hi *sweetdream* and welcome 



MissDaae said:


> I have a quick question for all of you Chanel pros-
> 
> How can you tell a purse is a "Fauxnel?"




Check out this helpful thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html


----------



## MissDaae

Nat said:


> Check out this helpful thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html


 

Thank you so much


----------



## Ana JB

*Miss Luana*, thanks and can you explain 4 me what is: GHW and SHW (im new w/ Chanel language  )
Im looking for a different chanel bag for now. The GST is classic...I have to wait, coz I went to the Chanel Store (MTL) and nothing made my heart jump/ scream!

*Shopmagnet*, thank you! I dont know if is there something like that (antique show) here, in Montreal.


----------



## lvhuaele

is it still possible to locate a black jumbo caviar before price increase?


----------



## Miss Luana

Ana JB said:


> *Miss Luana*, thanks and can you explain 4 me what is: GHW and SHW (im new w/ Chanel language  )
> Im looking for a different chanel bag for now. The GST is classic...I have to wait, coz I went to the Chanel Store (MTL) and nothing made my heart jump/ scream!
> 
> *Shopmagnet*, thank you! I dont know if is there something like that (antique show) here, in Montreal.



Im from MTL too... Actually, I think we exchanged messages on the purseblog regarding a Alexander Wang camera tote... (Im MissMe there... anyways !) GST = Grand Shopping Tote, I find it timeless yet edgy. Love it. Mais le prix vient d'augmenter, more than 2k for it... Gotta wait.  GHW = gold hardware as opposed to SHW = silver hardware. For a GHT, I prefer silver...  Je pense m'acheter un WOC aka Wallet on a chain, have you seen it at Holt ? Its versatile.... Do let me know if you saw it in MTL There's a whole thread on WOC, look it up, hope you'll fall in love ! If not, there's the Valentine...


----------



## poptarts

Just spoke to my SA about some spring 2010 bags, didn't want to hijack dear WinteRose's thread so I thought maybe I can share it here 

Chevron patent maxi in black, red, salmon pink
Chevron patent jumbo in black, coral 
Lambskin jumbo in black, blue (navy I heard), green (hunter green)
Lambskin maxi in chocolate brown GHW
Chevron patent WOCs in pink, coral
Studded patent WOC in black
Lambskin degrade jumbo in blue (same blue from 'Cruise)
Lambskin floral printed jumbo with coral and blue (same blue from 'Cruise)
Symbol patent wallets/card holders in black, pink, turquoise and more


----------



## twoodcc

i  am little upset right now cuz i had a fight with my best friend....
i just cant i can behave so idiotically sumtimes


----------



## twoodcc

i just want my friend kno that i love her... every one faces hardships in life i think i shudn't have lost my composure there.. i m really sorry


----------



## Ana JB

"...WOC aka Wallet on a chain, have you seen it at Holt ? Its versatile.... Do let me know if you saw it in MTL There's a whole thread on WOC, look it up, hope you'll fall in love ! If not, there's the Valentine... ".

Miss Luana, Its funny, l will start to pay attention on the WOCs. Thanx! And they r not going to buy the valentine bag this summer part 1. 
Merci pour votre aide! Bonne journée!


----------



## lolakitten

^^^ MTL Holts had WOCs last time I was there - a few different styles too...


----------



## PANda_USC

*Hello my lovely fellow Chanel-ians..I need a bit of a pick me upper tonight...meow..hope you are all doing well!*


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^hey Darlin! We missed you! What's going on?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Hello my lovely fellow Chanel-ians..I need a bit of a pick me upper tonight...meow..hope you are all doing well!*



Hi there! I've missed you around here. What has happened?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie!* *Cari!* One of my close friends killed himself..and I found out via facebook because his friends were holding a memorial service..and I saw that my friend..had IMed me the day he did it..or day before...and I didn't see his message..and I am feeling like I could have done something...


----------



## pilatesworks

Ohhhh no, I am so sorry to hear that....
please do not blame yourself. I know it is hard not to , but you must believe you had no power to stop him if it was what he chose to do. 
I know exactly what you are feeling, one of my very best friends took her own life last January 4th ( I mean a year ago january) .....and I too was not as available as I would have been had I known she was in such depths of despair. I am trying still to forgive myself, but I do feel that maybe had I been there for her, more than I was, perhaps I could have prevented this tragedy.
It is such a hard thing to think about, that someone we care about can be so secretly desperate to take their own life. 
I am so sorry sweetie, but please try not to be too hard on yourself, there was probably nothing anyone could have done at that point to save him.
{{hugs}}


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Leslie!* *Cari!* One of my close friends killed himself..and I found out via facebook because his friends were holding a memorial service..and I saw that my friend..had IMed me the day he did it..or day before...and I didn't see his message..and I am feeling like I could have done something...



Oh, I'm so sorry for you  I wish I could do something to make you feel a little bit better.. But you probably couldn't have done anything and you shouldn't blame yourself. You just have to be there for your friends who need it now. Take care of each other.


This monday I actually that an familyfriend (and little brother of my best friend of 15 year) got hit by a train and passed away.. It's horrible. I don't know what to do or what to say. The only thing I can do is just to be there for them. I've been home from school almost the whole week. It's just such a huge sorrow to loose someone.


----------



## tokku

Wow the fakes are getting even better than I thought. - -


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* dear this is horrible, I can´t imagine how you feel. My prayers go out to you and friend´s family. Keep in touch with your friends so that you can support each other through this difficult time.

*Cari* I´m too so sorry for your loss. I think when these horrible things happen it´s very difficult to find the right words, but all you can do is support each other.

If any of you ever need any advice or support I´m here.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately I knew he was suicidal and I talked him out of many "emo" moments...I just...I looked at my AIM convos and he had IMed me the day he did it(but I wasn't awake since he messaged me in the early morning)...and I just think..if I could've talked him out of it again..if I could've reminded him that he is a tough cookie and that I loved him...

*cari*, I'm so sorry hun for you and your friend's loss. I hope that you and your friend and your familias are okay. :: big hugs::

*erin*, thank you love, :: huggles::


----------



## pilatesworks

I am sure he knew you loved him....You helped him before, take comfort in that, and know you did the best you could......
And Cari, I am so sorry to hear that you too are having a tough time too..... It is so hard to know what to say when something like that happens....just be there for your friend, that is all you can do. I am so sorry....


----------



## erinrose

Panda love I think you did everything you could and I believe you´ve been an amazing friend helping him out of those difficult times. As pilateswork said I think it would be good for you to take comfort in knowing that you did everything you could to prevent this from happening. When these horrific incidens happen and I think it´s rather easy to put the blame on yourself but I still feel it´s important to remember that they are batteling their own demons and it´s very difficult to have an inpact on that. Of course you have to try but I definitely don´t think there was anything you could have done that you already hadn´t.


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> *Panda* dear this is horrible, I can´t imagine how you feel. My prayers go out to you and friend´s family. Keep in touch with your friends so that you can support each other through this difficult time.
> 
> *Cari* I´m too so sorry for your loss. I think when these horrible things happen it´s very difficult to find the right words, but all you can do is support each other.
> 
> If any of you ever need any advice or support I´m here.



Thank you. Yes, I try to be there all the time.




PANda_USC said:


> *Leslie*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately I knew he was suicidal and I talked him out of many "emo" moments...I just...I looked at my AIM convos and he had IMed me the day he did it(but I wasn't awake since he messaged me in the early morning)...and I just think..if I could've talked him out of it again..if I could've reminded him that he is a tough cookie and that I loved him...
> 
> *cari*, I'm so sorry hun for you and your friend's loss. I hope that you and your friend and your familias are okay. :: big hugs::
> 
> *erin*, thank you love, :: huggles::



You can't blame yourself. Then you're just gonna go on with life long pains. I promise that he knows that you love him.


Thank you Panda. Many and big hugs to you as well 




pilatesworks said:


> I am sure he knew you loved him....You helped him before, take comfort in that, and know you did the best you could......
> And Cari, I am so sorry to hear that you too are having a tough time too..... It is so hard to know what to say when something like that happens....just be there for your friend, that is all you can do. I am so sorry....



I know, that's all I can do.. Thank you so much!


----------



## peachy pink

Hello lovelies... here, too, I'm just stopping by to show you one of my smiley-creations you might like because tonight I created a LV-Smiley, and a hermès one. and for you, I did one, with a little chanel flap 






 Hope you like it, it might be added to the "standart smileys" sometime soon
xo, much love, v.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^^^I LOVE that smiley! Perfect!


----------



## hannahsophia

did anyone read madison ave spy's report on the chanel flap?


----------



## crisn11

PANda_USC said:


> *Leslie!* *Cari!* One of my close friends killed himself..and I found out via facebook because his friends were holding a memorial service..and I saw that my friend..had IMed me the day he did it..or day before...and I didn't see his message..and I am feeling like I could have done something...



Soo sorry to hear about your friend. Suicide always leaves people with soo many questions. You cannot carry that  guilt. I know that you feel it but there really is nothing that you could've done. Keep your chin up and keep his memory alive! Wishing you well


----------



## pond23

hannahsophia said:


> did anyone read madison ave spy's report on the chanel flap?


 
^ What did the report say? I am really curious!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crisn*, ::big hugs:: We miss you here at the forum! where have you been missy?

Alright, so lighter news girls! Even though I sometimes cry myself to sleep over my  good friend Phil, I've been trying to get my mind off of it because there's nothing I can do about it now. SOooo finally(and this is especially for you *cari* because you've been with me throughout this whole excitement and anticipation!), news to announce! My Louboutin lady claudes in fire opal strass and my Louboutin very prives in purple lizard are on their way to me right now!!!*(pics attached)*


----------



## crisn11

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn*, ::big hugs:: We miss you here at the forum! where have you been missy?
> 
> Alright, so lighter news girls! Even though I sometimes cry myself to sleep over my  good friend Phil, I've been trying to get my mind off of it because there's nothing I can do about it now. SOooo finally(and this is especially for you *cari* because you've been with me throughout this whole excitement and anticipation!), news to announce! My Louboutin lady claudes in fire opal strass and my Louboutin very prives in purple lizard are on their way to me right now!!!*(pics attached)*



I took a little hiatus..i was getting obsessed!! lol Your new CL's are HOT!!!!!


----------



## CDNinNYC

pond23 said:


> ^ What did the report say? I am really curious!



This is what Madison Avenue Spy posted yesterday:

Sold Out: Chanel's Classic Jumbo
Luxury companies have found themselves in quite a pickle ever since consumers decided to halt discretionary spending. In the case of Chanel, the answer to navigating a choppy economy is simple: Raise prices and bring production to a pace that creates mass demand.

Starting February 1st, Chanel will be raising prices. How much? As usual, it depends on with whom you speak. A sales person from the SoHo Chanel boutique said the increase is just $50 to $100 on classic style bags. A sales person on Madison, however, said that a Classic jumbo caviar leather bag is going to $2995 from $2650. That's closer to a 15% increase. Other experts are quoting a 20% rise.

Let's put the price increase to the sideline for a moment because it's nearly impossible to even get a classic jumbo-sized Chanel bag--and yes, that includes the popular Reissue/2.55. A sales person at Saks Fifth Avenue says they have a waiting list with a few hundred people. The Chanel boutique on 57th Street says their waiting list has between 30 to 35 people listed.

Even second-hand stores have seen a run on Chanel bags. Decades II, located in Los Angeles, has an email list of customers that is quickly growing. The popular West-coast boutique gives customers a 30% discount on Chanel bags that are "new" with tags. The sales person that we spoke to was vague but suggested that the email alert list isn't quickly filling the needs of all who want a bag.

Even on eBay, Chanel jumbos are in high demand. Most successful auctions for new bags closed at about $3000. That's about $350 more than the current retail price


----------



## CDNinNYC

crisn11 said:


> I took a little hiatus..i was getting obsessed!! lol Your new CL's are HOT!!!!!



Hey crisn11!  Haven't seen you in a while.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## crisn11

CDNinNYC said:


> Hey crisn11!  Haven't seen you in a while.  Hope all is well with you.



hey how are you? What new makeup have you purchased!! I finally got my hands on the Nars Baines Douches glitter pencil!! It was sold out everywhere.


----------



## shopmagnet

*Panda*, I am sorry to hear about your loss.. I really hope that you don't blame yourself for the loss of your friend. It always hurts to loose someone near and dear.. I am sure you did what you could to help your friend, and like Erinrose had said, it is important to understand that everyone fights there own battles and it is difficult to make an impact on something like this. I hope you will be ok.. 
and *Cari*, I am sorry to hear about your loss as well, it honestly sucks to lose someone you love..
Both of you, if you ever need to talk, you can contact me anytime..


----------



## shopmagnet

Panda, those Louboutins are amazing! If I saw someone wearing those on the street, my eyes would be transfixed on those shoes as they, no doubt, confidently strutted past me. lol.


----------



## shopmagnet

CDNinNYC said:


> This is what Madison Avenue Spy posted yesterday:
> 
> Sold Out: Chanel's Classic Jumbo
> Luxury companies have found themselves in quite a pickle ever since consumers decided to halt discretionary spending. In the case of Chanel, the answer to navigating a choppy economy is simple: Raise prices and bring production to a pace that creates mass demand.
> 
> Starting February 1st, Chanel will be raising prices. How much? As usual, it depends on with whom you speak. A sales person from the SoHo Chanel boutique said the increase is just $50 to $100 on classic style bags. A sales person on Madison, however, said that a Classic jumbo caviar leather bag is going to $2995 from $2650. That's closer to a 15% increase. Other experts are quoting a 20% rise.
> 
> Let's put the price increase to the sideline for a moment because it's nearly impossible to even get a classic jumbo-sized Chanel bag--and yes, that includes the popular Reissue/2.55. A sales person at Saks Fifth Avenue says they have a waiting list with a few hundred people. The Chanel boutique on 57th Street says their waiting list has between 30 to 35 people listed.
> 
> Even second-hand stores have seen a run on Chanel bags. Decades II, located in Los Angeles, has an email list of customers that is quickly growing. The popular West-coast boutique gives customers a 30% discount on Chanel bags that are "new" with tags. The sales person that we spoke to was vague but suggested that the email alert list isn't quickly filling the needs of all who want a bag.
> 
> Even on eBay, Chanel jumbos are in high demand. Most successful auctions for new bags closed at about $3000. That's about $350 more than the current retail price



I sure hope that the Soho lady is right, the 50-100 increase, too bad too many people already informed me of the 20% increase.. =/ Even the SA's lose there 30% off employee discount on the bags.


----------



## CDNinNYC

crisn11 said:


> hey how are you? What new makeup have you purchased!! I finally got my hands on the Nars Baines Douches glitter pencil!! It was sold out everywhere.



LOL, how did you know?  These are my most recent purchases:

Chanel quad Kaska Beige eyeshadow - 
          Khaki Doré eyeliner - 
          Tendresse np - 
          Particuliere np - 

The Nars pencil sounds fun!  I'll have to look up a swatch.


----------



## crisn11

CDNinNYC said:


> LOL, how did you know?  These are my most recent purchases:
> 
> Chanel quad Kaska Beige eyeshadow -
> Khaki Doré eyeliner -
> Tendresse np -
> Particuliere np -
> 
> The Nars pencil sounds fun!  I'll have to look up a swatch.



Love tendresse and Particuliere..have you tried Inattendu as well? It's also pretty fab for a neutral. The Kaska beige quad is so pretty..haven't gotten that one yet. Maybe sunday when i head into the city for my birthday. How are you otherwise fellow makeup junkie?


----------



## shopmagnet

Sorry if I am out of the blue for this, but yay 200th post!


----------



## diamondfericia

I don't wanna start a thread for finding a bag..

Anyone knows whether Chanel ever have a very small bag, smaller than mini flap, with a base and can sling across the body. What I saw was in black, double C logo is in gold on top of the magnet lock.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *crisn*, ::big hugs:: We miss you here at the forum! where have you been missy?
> 
> Alright, so lighter news girls! Even though I sometimes cry myself to sleep over my  good friend Phil, I've been trying to get my mind off of it because there's nothing I can do about it now. SOooo finally(and this is especially for you *cari* because you've been with me throughout this whole excitement and anticipation!), news to announce! My Louboutin lady claudes in fire opal strass and my Louboutin very prives in purple lizard are on their way to me right now!!!*(pics attached)*



Ahhhhh  Congratulations and yay for you Panda! Both pairs are *absolutely stunning*!  And they will look so so gorgeous on you! I can't wait to see modeling pictures of those! Just imagine those with a black simple dress! Those shoes could make any outfit complete  Ahh! This is such a great way to start the day!


----------



## Cari284

shopmagnet said:


> *Panda*, I am sorry to hear about your loss.. I really hope that you don't blame yourself for the loss of your friend. It always hurts to loose someone near and dear.. I am sure you did what you could to help your friend, and like Erinrose had said, it is important to understand that everyone fights there own battles and it is difficult to make an impact on something like this. I hope you will be ok..
> and *Cari*, I am sorry to hear about your loss as well, it honestly sucks to lose someone you love..
> Both of you, if you ever need to talk, you can contact me anytime..



Thank you


----------



## PANda_USC

:huggles and snuggles *cari*: Oy..another one to add to my expected deliveries! Louboutin Fetichas in Pink Satin with* Pink Strass* heel!
Hun..I wish I could have curls like you..::le sigh::


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> :huggles and snuggles *cari*: Oy..another one to add to my expected deliveries! Louboutin Fetichas in Pink Satin with* Pink Strass* heel!
> Hun..I wish I could have curls like you..::le sigh::



Oh my oh my Panda  Those pink are amazing! I want! I want! I want!  You can get my hair if I get your shoes  I can't wait to see modeling pictures of every pair! They will look gorgeous on you! He does shoes so amazingly well


----------



## PANda_USC

*CARI*, sooo hun. when are you coming to the States for a visit? Meow! Panda wants to show *Cari *boo around and shop shop shop and EAT num nums!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *CARI*, sooo hun. when are you coming to the States for a visit? Meow! Panda wants to show *Cari *boo around and shop shop shop and EAT num nums!



Oh I would love to come now, right away  But to you know where you are going when you'll visit Europe?


----------



## Crackberry

im thinking about changing jobs.

its my first real job so its sad.
and ive had so much fun but management has changed and im becoming bored.


----------



## PilotInspektor

Hi ladies
probably a very dumb question, but can I get a reissue 225 with a CC lock?


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* The shoes are amazing! Congrats! I want them too


----------



## shopmagnet

*Panda*- In love with those shoes!  Congrats!


----------



## shopmagnet

PilotInspektor said:


> Hi ladies
> probably a very dumb question, but can I get a reissue 225 with a CC lock?



I am honestly not sure, I don't think so though..

**Correction - I am yet to see one with a CC lock..


----------



## alondongirl

has anyone seen the green chevron quilted bag 2010? 
Love it but am not sure whether to buy it? so confused


----------



## shopmagnet

^ If you love it, then you should get it.. What would be the alternative to purchasing that bag? Do you have other Chanel bags?


----------



## ihavetoomany

Hey everyone- 

Debating on the following three bags:
- Medallion Tote in beige caviar leather
- Petite Shopper in beige caviar leather
- Camera bag in beige lambskin

Not sure how the price increase will effect each of those individually, but I love them all and need a new beige bag for s/s.  

I know they are all very different and the prices vary as well, but I am just conflicted on which one to get ... so much so that I missed sneaking in before the price increase because of indecisiveness.  

Any thoughts would be appreciated.  Also, sorry if this is the wrong thread for this type of question.  I am kind of new at this.


----------



## erinrose

I think you absolutely should get a medallion in beige, it´s an absolut gorgeous bag and would look amazing in beige caviar!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Hello ladies.. I guess I can post my questions... thoughts up here.  I have this little :devil: on my shoulder saying I should ask my mom if I can have her GST in caviar with G/H.  It's the one my grandma gave her because it was too heavy for her.  To make it clear, my mom gave my grandma $1000 for it.  My mom doesn't wear purses... she just shoves all her money and cards in her pockets.  She has never used the bag and the plastic metal protector stickers are still on the zipper pull.  Well... what I'm getting at here is ... Should I ask her if I can have it?  I was thinking maybe of offering her a new Louis instead.. something I know she would carry.  I have an  on my other shoulder telling me that it's my mom's bag... and even if she decides not to take it out often, it's her treasure... from her mom... and she deserves it, especially since she works so hard and doesn't buy things like that for herself.... 

OMG I think I just came to a realization and kinda know the right answer... What do you think?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ I think the bag holds a sentimental value.  If you like it that much, why not save up & buy another one for yourself.  If you think your Mom won't use it, why not offer to buy it from her (maybe at the price of a brand new bag so that she can use the $$$ to treat herself to something she really wants).


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

I think you are right... and the little angel in me was trying to tell me.  It does hold sentimental value.. and for me to ask and put her in an awkward position would be wrong.  I know her.. and know that she would give the world to me, so she would give it to me even if she kinda wanted to keep it.  I was thinking of offering her the full amount to let her get a new one... I think I will just buy one myself in S/H.  Thanks!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Maybe I will tell her one day that I'm going to buy one in S/H and see what she says.  She might say... "Why would you do such a thing... I don't like mine, you can give me the money and  take this."  I'd hate for the bag to go to waste" Even if it's g/h... I'm split between g/h and s/h anway, I could just use the G/H/

urgh......the little :devil: is whispering to me again...


----------



## lolakitten

^^ hmm our family dynamic is clearly different.. but between my mom and I - if I offered her $ she would be offended & if she didn't use something she'd gladly give it to her daughter, as would I for my daughter... we give each other things of ours all the time like that... and ok yes it might hold sentimemtal value, but if it were my daughter - giving something my mom gave me to my daughter makes it that much more special - that's how family heirlooms are made


----------



## lightdays

PANda_USC said:


> *Leslie!* *Cari!* One of my close friends killed himself..and I found out via facebook because his friends were holding a memorial service..and I saw that my friend..had IMed me the day he did it..or day before...and I didn't see his message..and I am feeling like I could have done something...



I am sorry about your loss. Definitely do not blame yourself. There's only so much you can do right now. One of my friend's best friend passed away as well. I'm not sure if he killed himself or not, but point is it's very sad and I lost someone that I used to talk to often. Hugs to you.


----------



## lightdays

Random thought, lol. Anybody in here hates high heels or can't stand them? I really don't like them for the sole reason is because they hurt like hell! Ahh!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Panda... I'm sorry for your loss... we had a member of our family (cousin) do the same... but never blame yourself... it is extrememly hard to deal with something like this... there are really no words... Everyone in life chooses their own path or sometimes it's chosen for them... I hope your friend is in a better place.


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

*lolakitten*... oh~ sorry... my family dynamic is the same as yours... money does not matter... my mom would surely give me the bag, but I wouldn't take it without giving her money for it... I'd feel bad... That's just me... She would never expect money for it.  My mom gave my grandma money for the same reason... my mother knows how much I love bags, and when she sees me swooning over a bag.. she sighs and says, "If I win the lotto, I would buy you everything you want". That's when I feel like a terrible poo and I tell her that I don't need that kinda stuff.  It's nice to have such a close bond, right? 

*lightdays*... I hate high heels because they hurt...  But I'm short and sometimes to complete an outfit they are needed.  Whenever I can though, I try to do without them.. especially when I go shopping or need to do a lot of walking around!


----------



## juicybrat

hey guys. does anyone know the year range for a 14xxxxxx series for a med lambskin flap bag?


----------



## ihavetoomany

lightdays said:


> Random thought, lol. Anybody in here hates high heels or can't stand them? I really don't like them for the sole reason is because they hurt like hell! Ahh!


  YES! I can't wear heels anymore- I have a Chanel kitten heel pump, but that's about as high as I can wear.  I had to sell a glorious pair of Chanel two-tone mary janes last year because I couldn't walk in them.   I don't see how some people do it!


----------



## LVLux

me either-I see them and imagine how hot & hip I would look in them but in reality always opt for comfort!

Hey,is there anyone out there that can talk me out of ordering the boring black cerf tote? I used to have it & sold it due to the fact that the strap and inside pocket were a hassle but for 2 weeks now it is all I can think about-should I just forget about it or put one back in my collection???


----------



## Nat

LVLux said:


> Hey,is there anyone out there that can talk me out of ordering the boring black cerf tote? I used to have it & sold it due to the fact that the strap and inside pocket were a hassle but for 2 weeks now it is all I can think about-should I just forget about it or put one back in my collection???



Hee hee, I know what you're talking about. Sold my first Cerf tote a couple of years ago, but I couldn't stop thinking about it. It's just a great classic and understated tote. Bought it again last year, yes a boring black one with silver hardware, LOL, and I'm so glad I did. I took it to work with me the last couple of days and I love how much it fits. I don't use the strap, but I do use the inside pocket, I keep my wallet and valuable things in there.


----------



## LVLux

So you are happy that you added it back? If you say yes,then I am going to call Damian and yell"CHARGE" before the day is done!!!!!!

It just seems like a pretty well constructed bag too compared to some of the flimsy jumbos that have been produced lately-Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> So you are happy that you added it back? If you say yes,then I am going to call Damian and yell"CHARGE" before the day is done!!!!!!
> 
> It just seems like a pretty well constructed bag too compared to some of the flimsy jumbos that have been produced lately-Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


 
its a great bag...i have one in black and one in brown.  you'll love it


----------



## LVLux

ok-I just sent off the email for the SA to 2nd day me one-I was so hoping that I was done buying bags and was just going to take some time off and wear the bags that I have but I guess I need to have this one in my collection.

everytime I asked the SA about it,he would just hem&haw and suggest other bags-LOL so I was thinking that I should keep looking for a newer style but honestly,I bought the tweedy tote and the quilted latch tote and they drove me nuts-just too fussy!
you are the Best Bunch of Enabler's I know!
XO


----------



## Nat

Yes!!  I'm very happy with it and I'll never let it go. This baby can take a LOT! Call Damian, LOL


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> ok-I just sent off the email for the SA to 2nd day me one-I was so hoping that I was done buying bags and was just going to take some time off and wear the bags that I have but I guess I need to have this one in my collection.
> 
> everytime I asked the SA about it,he would just hem&haw and suggest other bags-LOL so I was thinking that I should keep looking for a newer style but honestly,I bought the tweedy tote and the quilted latch tote and they drove me nuts-just too fussy!
> you are the Best Bunch of Enabler's I know!
> XO


 
im so happy and excited for you.  cant wait for you to get it


----------



## LVLux

It's a done deal with the exception that Damian said he is now driving home and will have to work on it tomorrow!!!!!!!!Hope that I don't change my mind before the morn!!!

Thanks for the big fat *YES*:kiss:


----------



## LVLux

I'm excited too-I got my SAKS rewards card in the amount of $503.84 that I have spent a million and one ways in my mindand just today used it towards the red quilted ballet flats so I think that I can officially stop shopping -The $$$ is goneeeeeeeeee but I got a new pair of shoes & the Cerf tote with my GC!!!
just practicing what I am going to say to DH when the boxes arrive-sounds like a pretty good story to me LOL!
Love y'all!


----------



## Nat

Woo hoo, I'm so happy for you, *K*!! Please don't change your mind, forget about the strap - throw it away or something - and just use it! You won't regret it, I'm sure. You can wear it hand held or on the crook of your arm or even on your shoulder if you're not wearing a thick coat.

Oh, I love the red quilted flats, what a great choice!


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> its a great bag...i have one in black and one in brown.  you'll love it



Just wanted to say: good to see you again, hun


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> I'm excited too-I got my SAKS rewards card in the amount of $503.84 that I have spent a million and one ways in my mindand just today used it towards the red quilted ballet flats so I think that I can officially stop shopping -The $$$ is goneeeeeeeeee but I got a new pair of shoes & the Cerf tote with my GC!!!
> just practicing what I am going to say to DH when the boxes arrive-sounds like a pretty good story to me LOL!
> Love y'all!


 
sounds good to me


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> Just wanted to say: good to see you again, hun


 
aww nat...big hugs to you too.  ive missed you.  how are you doing?


----------



## LVLux

I know-I have been MIA too-I got totally into my camera and buying new lenses and a professional printer so I am swimming in software programs right now and trying to up my technical skills in order to market my creative skills.  It has kept me busy and I appreciate it but when I need a break I poke in here to see what everyone is up to!
Hope the New Year has been good for you so far!


----------



## Nat

LVLux said:


> I know-I have been MIA too-I got totally into my camera and buying new lenses and a professional printer so I am swimming in software programs right now and trying to up my technical skills in order to market my creative skills.  It has kept me busy and I appreciate it but when I need a break I poke in here to see what everyone is up to!
> Hope the New Year has been good for you so far!



Oh, sounds interesting! But I totally understand, sometimes life just gets in the way of our purse obsession! It's great to have you back with us, though


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> I know-I have been MIA too-I got totally into my camera and buying new lenses and a professional printer so I am swimming in software programs right now and trying to up my technical skills in order to market my creative skills. It has kept me busy and I appreciate it but when I need a break I poke in here to see what everyone is up to!
> Hope the New Year has been good for you so far!


 
somtimes a break is good for us.


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> aww nat...big hugs to you too.  ive missed you.  how are you doing?



I'm doing fine, thanks for asking  Just have been busy and pre-occupied with stuff at work. How are you and Lola doing?


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> somtimes a break is good for us.



I agree. Don't get me wrong, I love tPF and the Chanel forum, but there are times when I think: give me a break.....literally and figuratively, LOL!


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> I'm doing fine, thanks for asking  Just have been busy and pre-occupied with stuff at work. How are you and Lola doing?


 
we're doing good.  lola is getting so big now...shes gonna be 2 next month...can you believe it?  this is her from a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Nat

OMG, she's growing up so fast, can't believe it!!


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> I agree. Don't get me wrong, I love tPF and the Chanel forum, but there are times when I think: give me a break.....literally and figuratively, LOL!


 
yeah i know.  im gonna try and be good this year and not go crazy buying bags...we'll see how that goes


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> yeah i know.  im gonna try and be good this year and not go crazy buying bags...we'll see how that goes



Haha, good luck with that, we'll see!


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> OMG, she's growing up so fast, can't believe it!!


 
this is her in her elmo costume


----------



## Nat

Oooohhhh, little Elmo, too cute!!


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> Haha, good luck with that, we'll see!


 
lol, i have her birthday trip coming up and we're gonna be in LA and there will be lots of shopping...somebody save me


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> Oooohhhh, little Elmo, too cute!!


 
she loves elmo...when elmo is on she doesnt care about anything or anyone else


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> lol, i have her birthday trip coming up and we're gonna be in LA and there will be lots of shopping...somebody save me



LMAO, I knew it!!


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> LMAO, I knew it!!


 
hehe the main thing for the trip is disneyland...shopping is just a side trip lol


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> hehe the main thing for the trip is disneyland...shopping is just a side trip lol



Sure, of course. Just a little side trip


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> Sure, of course. Just a little side trip


 
hehe dont you trust me???


----------



## Nat

petlouie said:


> hehe dont you trust me???



Yes, I do  LOL!

Wait a minute, is Miss Lola holding a Chanel bag in your avatar picture?


----------



## petlouie

Nat said:


> Yes, I do  LOL!
> 
> Wait a minute, is Miss Lola holding a Chanel bag in your avatar picture?


 
yeah she was playing with my VL bowler


----------



## LVLux

Oh Lola is an Adorable Baby Petunia-So Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> Oh Lola is an Adorable Baby Petunia-So Sweet!!!!!!



thanks hun.  do you have any little ones?


----------



## LVLux

My little ones are all grown now but I do have some adorable grandbabies!


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> My little ones are all grown now but I do have some adorable grandbabies!



awww how many grandbabies do you have?


----------



## LVLux

we have a  handful and another one on the way-I have so much fun with them-I took the little 3 year old out to a fast food place the other day for lunch and we had been playing a game for children on the computer game where you pick which item is bigger or smaller than the item to the left and so we sit down inside the mall at those tiny tables where you are only about 12" away from the next table and she looks over and sees a very large lady and says "WOW" she is a bigger one-she is a Real bigger one" I was so shocked as I would never want to make anyone uncomfortable and I know she said it because of the game we had been playing but if the lady overheard  her she might not have understood where she was coming from and it could have really been hurtful if she had self esteem issues (Not that she would necessarily have issues but I had no idea and felt sensitive) and so I proceeded to tell her that is what is so fun about the world-we are all different but the same-Kids say the darndest things-LOL!


----------



## petlouie

LVLux said:


> we have a handful and another one on the way-I have so much fun with them-I took the little 3 year old out to a fast food place the other day for lunch and we had been playing a game for children on the computer game where you pick which item is bigger or smaller than the item to the left and so we sit down inside the mall at those tiny tables where you are only about 12" away from the next table and she looks over and sees a very large lady and says "WOW" she is a bigger one-she is a Real bigger one" I was so shocked as I would never want to make anyone uncomfortable and I know she said it because of the game we had been playing but if the lady overheard her she might not have understood where she was coming from and it could have really been hurtful if she had self esteem issues (Not that she would necessarily have issues but I had no idea and felt sensitive) and so I proceeded to tell her that is what is so fun about the world-we are all different but the same-Kids say the darndest things-LOL!


 
oh i know...the stuff that comes out of their mouth lol


----------



## petlouie

morning everyone...tgif...yay.  hope you guys are having a great day.


----------



## shadowyi

TGIF indeed! TGIF night!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Happy Chinese New Year and Valentine's Day Everyone!!!!!*


----------



## Cari284

*Happy Valentine's Day to you all *


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Happy Chinese New Year and Valentine's Day Everyone!!!!!*



Panda! I need to see pictures of the shoes you're waiting for! 


You need to "CL educate" me some more


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari!!* Meow Meow!! The shoes I'm waiting for for the Fall 2010 CL collection aren't up yet! I don't have photos of them, meow! Well I have two photos..one of the gold version of the modified bridgettes(they're so crazy and fun looking) and one of the OTK ronfifi supras from a runway show!

**the last three pics are shoes coming to me soon(the blue jean lizard I will pick up from Vegas in three days), customized clic clacs with jet hematite strass, and Engin spikes in Nude Patent!

And hehe..I'd love to share in my shoe fetish with you! *Are you looking for something in particular my dearest?* My SA in Paris is the sweetest SA ever and she holds things for my friends when I ask her to, ^_^!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari!!* Meow Meow!! The shoes I'm waiting for for the Fall 2010 CL collection aren't up yet! I don't have photos of them, meow! Well I have two photos..one of the gold version of the modified bridgettes(they're so crazy and fun looking) and one of the OTK ronfifi supras from a runway show!
> 
> **the last three pics are shoes coming to me soon(the blue jean lizard I will pick up from Vegas in three days), customized clic clacs with jet hematite strass, and Engin spikes in Nude Patent!
> 
> And hehe..I'd love to share in my shoe fetish with you! *Are you looking for something in particular my dearest?* My SA in Paris is the sweetest SA ever and she holds things for my friends when I ask her to, ^_^!




Oh those are *hot hot hot* Panda!  I'm so happy for you! I love love love when your share your shoe fetish with me, it's really so much fun! I can't wait for modeling pictures of all of them  Yaay! You have to take a lot of pictures of them in Vegas!


Right now I'm not looking for anything specific.. Since my dbf is about two inches taller than me I almost never wear heels  And I love to wear them! So I just wish that he could grow a bit  In the meanwhile I have to live and love shoes through you haha! But thank you so much sweetie, I'll remember to ask you when I'm going to buy my first CLs!


----------



## djrr

*PANda_USC* hey, how did your chinese new year go? and v-day? i didn't get to go to boston cuz my dbf went back to tw... (sad  ) so I spent my new yr with my family. i see you're getting new CLs! the gold ones look really crazy! love the blue jean lizard, the color looks really soft and nice, great for spring! And you're going to Vegas? Where are you staying this time? Are you gonna be there just to visit the CL boutique


----------



## ochie

I ladies!  I am not sure if I am posting this on the right thread, I just need some help find the old thread about the vintage bags that teach you how to authenticate? I they have some tips at the authenticate thread, but I am looking for the more information on vintage bags.. Thanks ladies


----------



## Cari284

ochie said:


> I ladies!  I am not sure if I am posting this on the right thread, I just need some help find the old thread about the vintage bags that teach you how to authenticate? I they have some tips at the authenticate thread, but I am looking for the more information on vintage bags.. Thanks ladies



I actually don't know I'm afraid.. But I hope some experts will come and help you


----------



## ochie

*cari284*-thank you, I hope expert can help..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, haha, I knew you'd like the white HL but it's definitely not for family to see, hahaha. I really like the Marchesa gown!! And I will definitely take lots of pics in Vegas for you. Do you have facebook? PM me your e-mail!

*djrr*, hi hun! My Chinese New Year was okay..lots of food..went out with dbf and his mum for brunch..then ate dinner with my brother, SIL and co-workers. I hope you had a wonderful time with your family. Aww..you must miss your boo right now.:: pats you on the head:: I'm going because this was my x-mas gift to my dbf..an all expenses paid trip to Vegas..he's never been and he doesn't have much money so I thought a vacation would be a nice gift. We're staying at the Wynn..gonna watch Blue Man Group..going to 3 michelin star restaurants and we're gonna shoppppp..hehe..thank you for the compliments on my future blue jean lizzies! Meow! You need to get some loubsss!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, haha, I knew you'd like the white HL but it's definitely not for family to see, hahaha. I really like the Marchesa gown!! And I will definitely take lots of pics in Vegas for you. Do you have facebook? PM me your e-mail!
> 
> *djrr*, hi hun! My Chinese New Year was okay..lots of food..went out with dbf and his mum for brunch..then ate dinner with my brother, SIL and co-workers. I hope you had a wonderful time with your family. Aww..you must miss your boo right now.:: pats you on the head:: I'm going because this was my x-mas gift to my dbf..an all expenses paid trip to Vegas..he's never been and he doesn't have much money so I thought a vacation would be a nice gift. We're staying at the Wynn..gonna watch Blue Man Group..going to 3 michelin star restaurants and we're gonna shoppppp..hehe..thank you for the compliments on my future blue jean lizzies! Meow! You need to get some loubsss!!



Hahaha, no that HL dress would only be for friends to see  Yes I know, the Marchesa is absolutely gorgeous!


You have to take a lot of pictures in Vegas! Both of your outfits but also of the shopping goodies  I can't wait. Oh right! I've just ordered this Juicy trench below! I hope it will look gorgeous on as well 


I'll do that


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, OH YAY! I'm sure the coat will look marvelous on you! And haha, thanks for being my "fwend" on facebook, LOL


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, OH YAY! I'm sure the coat will look marvelous on you! And haha, thanks for being my "fwend" on facebook, LOL



I hope so, can't wait until spring now  Yaay! Of course! I love love love all the pictures od S'mores! I want one as well


----------



## Melaniepup

petlouie said:


> we're doing good. lola is getting so big now...shes gonna be 2 next month...can you believe it? this is her from a couple weeks ago...


 
She is so cute!!!!


----------



## petlouie

Melaniepup said:


> She is so cute!!!!


 
thanks melaniepup.  she was sitting at her new elmo table watching a movie


----------



## raradarling

Hi ladies!

I hope I am posting this in the correct thread. I am in LOVE with the lambskin Maxi's from S/S 09. They are the ones that had problems with "wings". I have attached a picture of the one I really love (altho I would like it in other colours too). I heard that they were deemed "defective" bc of the wings situation. Did this mean that they stopped selling them or did they all just sell out and they decided to not make any more?

Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one for sale? I check Malleries and eBay but they never seem to come up! Are they that rare? Do any of you have them - and if so  - do you love them or do the wings bother you?

thanks ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cari284

raradarling said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope I am posting this in the correct thread. I am in LOVE with the lambskin Maxi's from S/S 09. They are the ones that had problems with "wings". I have attached a picture of the one I really love (altho I would like it in other colours too). I heard that they were deemed "defective" bc of the wings situation. Did this mean that they stopped selling them or did they all just sell out and they decided to not make any more?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one for sale? I check Malleries and eBay but they never seem to come up! Are they that rare? Do any of you have them - and if so  - do you love them or do the wings bother you?
> 
> thanks ladies!!!!!!!!!



I'm afraid I actually don't know..  But as I said to another lady that posted here; hopefully the experts will come and help you out soon


----------



## LVLux

cari284 I don't believe that the Maxi's s/s 09 were ever deemed defective but Chanel did change/lengthen the flap which helped to eliminate the wing problem. I had one & sent it back because the soft collapsing look was not what I wanted in a more structured bag but other people did love the more relaxed style: soft less boxy feel/look.


----------



## Cari284

LVLux said:


> cari284 I don't believe that the Maxi's s/s 09 were ever deemed defective but Chanel did change/lengthen the flap which helped to eliminate the wing problem. I had one & sent it back because the soft collapsing look was not what I wanted in a more structured bag but other people did love the more relaxed style: soft less boxy feel/look.



To *raradarling*!


----------



## LVLux

:shame:oops-sorry-it is past my bedtime-LOL!


----------



## Cari284

LVLux said:


> :shame:oops-sorry-it is past my bedtime-LOL!



Haha! No problem


----------



## bdrmflr

ochie said:


> I ladies!  I am not sure if I am posting this on the right thread, I just need some help find the old thread about the vintage bags that teach you how to authenticate? I they have some tips at the authenticate thread, but I am looking for the more information on vintage bags.. Thanks ladies



Mods recently deleted that thread, because they feared that people were misusing the information to improve fakes, or something. You can read about it here. 



raradarling said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope I am posting this in the correct thread. I am in LOVE with the lambskin Maxi's from S/S 09. They are the ones that had problems with "wings". I have attached a picture of the one I really love (altho I would like it in other colours too). I heard that they were deemed "defective" bc of the wings situation. Did this mean that they stopped selling them or did they all just sell out and they decided to not make any more?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one for sale? I check Malleries and eBay but they never seem to come up! Are they that rare? Do any of you have them - and if so  - do you love them or do the wings bother you?
> 
> thanks ladies!!!!!!!!!



I don't think the new maxi was discontinued, i.e. it should still be in stores. If so, then that is news to me. I read on tPF that they've elongated the short flap so that it no longer "wings" on the newer models. Good luck in your search.


----------



## raradarling

Thanks to everyone for their help! I will see if they still have them in stores. I had asked one SA and was told they had been discontinued. but perhaps she wasn't clear about which bag I was asking about.

thx!


----------



## NYCavalier

raradarling said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope I am posting this in the correct thread. I am in LOVE with the lambskin Maxi's from S/S 09. They are the ones that had problems with "wings". I have attached a picture of the one I really love (altho I would like it in other colours too). I heard that they were deemed "defective" bc of the wings situation. Did this mean that they stopped selling them or did they all just sell out and they decided to not make any more?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas where I could find one for sale? I check Malleries and eBay but they never seem to come up! Are they that rare? Do any of you have them - and if so  - do you love them or do the wings bother you?
> 
> thanks ladies!!!!!!!!!



Hi!!!!!!! I am in the same boat as you!I love the soft (washed) caviar on the s/s 09 maxi's and jumbos! I went on a hunt about a month ago, and only found an ivory maxi. I bought it, but now I am itching for another color.... the fuchsia is my HG! It seems like the soft caviar flaps DID discontinue, because there are none left.. only the structured caviar now. But they pop up on resale sites -- that is where I found my ivory ...... 

Most people seem to prefer the structured look, which I also love, but I lovvvvvvve the slouchy look too!!!


----------



## bdrmflr

So, is the "new maxi" discontinued or _just_ the soft caviar version?


----------



## raradarling

NYCavalier said:


> Hi!!!!!!! I am in the same boat as you!I love the soft (washed) caviar on the s/s 09 maxi's and jumbos! I went on a hunt about a month ago, and only found an ivory maxi. I bought it, but now I am itching for another color.... the fuchsia is my HG! It seems like the soft caviar flaps DID discontinue, because there are none left.. only the structured caviar now. But they pop up on resale sites -- that is where I found my ivory ......
> 
> Most people seem to prefer the structured look, which I also love, but I lovvvvvvve the slouchy look too!!!




OMG!  Good for you! which site did you find your ivory maxi on?? I have been looking too and they are few and far between. Do you love it?? Any problems with 'wings'? Please post pics!!

Here's a fuchsia on eBay (not sure if it's what you're looking for):
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-CHANEL-09P-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item563654a83f


----------



## LVLux

OMG-Look at the price-I have never sold my bags for 1k over the selling price-it might be on there for awhile!


----------



## raradarling

I think you're right, *LVLux*!


----------



## NYCavalier

bdrmflr said:


> So, is the "new maxi" discontinued or _just_ the soft caviar version?



The soft caviar is discontinued .. not the maxi in general



raradarling said:


> OMG!  Good for you! which site did you find your ivory maxi on?? I have been looking too and they are few and far between. Do you love it?? Any problems with 'wings'? Please post pics!!
> 
> Here's a fuchsia on eBay (not sure if it's what you're looking for):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-CHANEL-09P-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item563654a83f



I was so excited when I found it!!! I found it on Ann's Fabulous Finds! Below retail!! And yes! That IS my HG on EvilBay! I look at that listing alll the time, but can't bring myself to go THAT over retail  I posted pics of my ivory maxi in the reference section but here it is:












I love it!!!!  I don't know why people were so against the soft caviar ..... No problems w/ the wings for me!


----------



## raradarling

Oh wow! it's fabulous.  Thank you for posting the pics for me!
I just checked out the site you mentioned - I'd never heard of it before. I guess with these 09 Maxi's it's just a matter of  keeping your eyes open and checking all the sites regularly. *sigh*

Are there any other sites that you recommend?

thx!


----------



## NYCavalier

raradarling said:


> Oh wow! it's fabulous.  Thank you for posting the pics for me!
> I just checked out the site you mentioned - I'd never heard of it before. I guess with these 09 Maxi's it's just a matter of  keeping your eyes open and checking all the sites regularly. *sigh*
> 
> Are there any other sites that you recommend?
> 
> thx!



Thanks so much! I agree, I think it is a matter of keeping your eye on re-sale sites. The sites I know of are Ann's, Malleries, Fashionphile, Portero, Yoogi's Closet............. that is all that I can think of.... I hope you find one!!! My SA also found me a light grey soft caviar maxi, but the color is sooooooooo close to ivory I did not get it. I can pm you his info if you want to find out if it is still around!


----------



## raradarling

NYCavalier said:


> Thanks so much! I agree, I think it is a matter of keeping your eye on re-sale sites. The sites I know of are Ann's, Malleries, Fashionphile, Portero, Yoogi's Closet............. that is all that I can think of.... I hope you find one!!! My SA also found me a light grey soft caviar maxi, but the color is sooooooooo close to ivory I did not get it. I can pm you his info if you want to find out if it is still around!




Wow! I can't believe they still have one. I'd love to get his info - at least to see a picture of the colour and go from there!

thx!!!


----------



## makeup_lover

hi ppl may i knw if u guys got any trustable sa from europe or us that i can buy chanel item from and ship to singapore. if i wanna buy some accessories, where can i see the catalog? thanks


----------



## Bornsocialite26

hi! anyone knows new colors for mini's? we have not heard from out SA's for like a week now...sigh....


----------



## stellargal

Hey all so apparently the Chanel boutique I went to last weekend is out of stock of the black caviar jumbo classic flap with sh. The SA told me I wouldnt be able to get one until at least May when the new collection ships. Is/has anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## Jaded81

Hi ladies!! About to head off to bed. Nighty night!!


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Hi ladies!! About to head off to bed. Nighty night!!



Good night to you


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, meow!! ::waves::I'm back from Vegas!!! And I got something H! lol.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, meow!! ::waves::I'm back from Vegas!!! And I got something H! lol.



Aaahhh  Show me now!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, hehe, will post what I picked up from Louboution, Herve Leger and Hermes later today, heheheh. The H item is small..just a croc CDC, meow!

How have you been missy!?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, hehe, will post what I picked up from Louboution, Herve Leger and Hermes later today, heheheh. The H item is small..just a croc CDC, meow!
> 
> How have you been missy!?



Louboution, Herve Leger and Hermes?!  Ahhh you have to show me now!  I'm off to bed in just a minute or so! CDC is NOT something small!


I've been okay. Have been working all weekend and now I've just gotten my cold back, plus a sore throat. I hate the winter over here!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*!! Oh no..please feel better my dear!! You must dress warmer! You're always getting colds!!! Please take care of yourself!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*!! Oh no..please feel better my dear!! You must dress warmer! You're always getting colds!!! Please take care of yourself!



I know! This weather is horrible! We had -4 F this morning  And both TV and radio says that you should stay home if it's possible since there is so much traffic caos right now due to the weather. It's absolutely terrible weather here and so so much snow 


I want to go to SF and stay with you instead  Where are you posting your new purchases later on?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, ::wraps you up in a down coat and cashmere scarf:: Meow! Sleep well!!

You should come visit! I would be more than happy to be your hostess! And I will be posting the purchases in that "Shhhhhh..." thread


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, ::wraps you up in a down coat and cashmere scarf:: Meow! Sleep well!!
> 
> You should come visit! I would be more than happy to be your hostess! And I will be posting the purchases in that "Shhhhhh..." thread



Thank you sweetie, you're always so kind 


Belive me, someday I'll come visit you  Oohh! Then I'll be keeping an eye on that one and it will be the first thing I'll do tomorrow morning


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, hehe, will post what I picked up from Louboution, Herve Leger and Hermes later today, heheheh. The H item is small..just a croc CDC, meow!
> 
> How have you been missy!?


 
Panda dear you´re back from Vegas!   Sounds like you had an amazing time, congrats on snagging all those faboulus goodies!  They all sound terrific, especially croc CDC! We want to see your stunning purshases soon love! 




Cari284 said:


> I know! This weather is horrible! We had -4 F this morning  And both TV and radio says that you should stay home if it's possible since there is so much traffic caos right now due to the weather. It's absolutely terrible weather here and so so much snow
> 
> 
> I want to go to SF and stay with you instead  Where are you posting your new purchases later on?


 
Carin both TV and radio are right, all the trains were cancled today due to the weather so almost non of my thechers could get to school while I sat stuck in trafic for 2 and a half hour. Hope your day was great dispite of the weather 

I miss living in kungsholmen...


----------



## PANda_USC

*erinrose*, ::huggles:: hello dear!! Hope you're staying warm too! Heheh..I will definitely post my stuff up sometime later, meow!!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Carin both TV and radio are right, all the trains were cancled today due to the weather so almost non of my thechers could get to school while I sat stuck in trafic for 2 and a half hour. Hope your day was great dispite of the weather
> 
> I miss living in kungsholmen...



I know, it's horrible.. Thank you!  I hope you'll manage out there as well!


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *erinrose*, ::huggles:: hello dear!! Hope you're staying warm too! Heheh..I will definitely post my stuff up sometime later, meow!!


 
Can´t wait love!!


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> I know, it's horrible.. Thank you!  I hope you'll manage out there as well!


 
It just occured to me we still haven´t met  We really should sometime to chat about bags and complain about Sweden´s weather!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> It just occured to me we still haven´t met  We really should sometime to chat about bags and complain about Sweden´s weather!



Haha yes we really should!


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Haha yes we really should!


 
We´ll decide on somthing when we both can!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> We´ll decide on somthing when we both can!



Absolutely


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey, where is Panda? !
I just ordered my first two pair of CL's......all because of you! 
Now, they are not the drop-dead gorgeous CL heels that you wear....I think I need to work my way up to those ! 
But I did love these sandals in Black, and pre-ordered White as well: 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24920749


Will post pics when they arrive!


----------



## pilatesworks

And I just got another Black GST, this one with Gold HW.....and a Black Lambskin CC holder too. 
The GST's are so versatile, the perfect bag for me......I now have Beige/Gold, Black/Silver, and Red/Silver and the new Black/Gold! 
Still searching for the elusive Brown/Gold GST......


----------



## Cari284

pilatesworks said:


> Hey, where is Panda? !
> I just ordered my first two pair of CL's......all because of you!
> Now, they are not the drop-dead gorgeous CL heels that you wear....I think I need to work my way up to those !
> But I did love these sandals in Black, and pre-ordered White as well:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24920749
> 
> 
> Will post pics when they arrive!



Ahhhh  Congratulations to you!




pilatesworks said:


> And I just got another Black GST, this one with Gold HW.....and a Black Lambskin CC holder too.
> The GST's are so versatile, the perfect bag for me......I now have Beige/Gold, Black/Silver, and Red/Silver and the new Black/Gold!
> Still searching for the elusive Brown/Gold GST......



Yes, I love love love my GST  That's a huge collection of GSTs, congrats


----------



## PANda_USC

*leslie*, two CL pairs?!?!? Congrats, hehehe! Which ones!! Did you know post them in the "Shhhhh thread?"


----------



## erinrose

Congrats on getting two pairs of CLs! I want a pair to badly!


----------



## pilatesworks

PANda_USC said:


> *leslie*, two CL pairs?!?!? Congrats, hehehe! Which ones!! Did you know post them in the "Shhhhh thread?"



These: 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...130731&index=16&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat00

Don't have them yet!


----------



## NYCavalier

pilatesworks said:


> And I just got another Black GST, this one with Gold HW.....and a Black Lambskin CC holder too.
> The GST's are so versatile, the perfect bag for me......I now have Beige/Gold, Black/Silver, and Red/Silver and the new Black/Gold!
> Still searching for the elusive Brown/Gold GST......



*pilatesworks* There was a brown/gold gst at bloomingdales at the end of Jan! Maybe it is still there?!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/anyone-looking-for-a-brown-gst-gh-552907.html


And those CL's are killer!!! Can't wait for you to post pics!!!! Congrats!


----------



## erinrose

*NYCavalier* Love your new avatar! Such a cute puppy!


----------



## pilatesworks

NYCavalier said:


> *pilatesworks* There was a brown/gold gst at bloomingdales at the end of Jan! Maybe it is still there?!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/anyone-looking-for-a-brown-gst-gh-552907.html
> 
> 
> And those CL's are killer!!! Can't wait for you to post pics!!!! Congrats!



Ohhhh, I missed your thread, and the GST is long gone.......

Please PM me if anyone spots one! 
At least now I know they are out there.....somewhere......


----------



## PANda_USC

someone stop me! I really want to pull the trigger on a red garance or olive green birkin, help help help! I am partially, not mentally ready for it!! ::hides::


----------



## erinrose

Panda a birkin  the world of H is opening up to you I see  Welcome to the slippery slope!  If I had the recources to get a birkin myself I would in a heart beat. I absolutly think you should get one, it would suit you so so well  but I don´t want to to regret getting one right now concidering the price tag. I will hopefully get one myself one day when I can. 

I think you should concider what it would mean for you it and I´m sure you´ll make the best decision possible for you! And if you don´t get it now, you can always get it later


----------



## PANda_USC

*erin*, okie! Not yet then! In a few months, maybe. Need to mentally prep self for the transition from CC to H, oYyy


----------



## erinrose

I think that´s a great decision dear! I´m prepering for the GST which should come within a month, after that the vuitton trevi awaits  I´m going to Italy in september of this year so I might be getting a pair of CLs, I feel it´s time for me to finally buy a pair after years of lusting  After seeing your beautiful mod pics of CLs I can no longer resist!


----------



## PANda_USC

*erin*, you're getting CLs!?!?!? WHICH ONES?!?! I'm so excited for you, wot!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I've totally become CL obsessed too!  Haven't pulled the trigger yet...none of the stores near me carry them, so need to figure out sizing.  DH is hoping I never will, LOL!


----------



## PANda_USC

*purseinsanity*, omg tell me when you pull the trigger! They're definitely not the most comfy of shoes but they have amazing designs! And meowww!! You have to check out the "CLs on the Runway" thread; some of the styles will be able to be purchased for the Fall 2010 collection!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Awesome!  Thanks Panda!  I'm drooling over your CL collection!  I love all the glitter!  Kicking myself for missing out on the oxblood/marine ones.  Oh well!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> someone stop me! I really want to pull the trigger on a red garance or olive green birkin, help help help! I am partially, not mentally ready for it!! ::hides::





PANda_USC said:


> *erin*, okie! Not yet then! In a few months, maybe. Need to mentally prep self for the transition from CC to H, oYyy



Ahhh that sounds so exciting  But I think you're making a very wise decision waiting just a little while. But the colour sounds amazing! Pictures?  I want to go down that beautiful H road as well, but not yet though. First the lovely Jumbo is on my list 

But you're not going to leave the C side totally behind? :cry:




PANda_USC said:


> *purseinsanity*, omg tell me when you pull the trigger! They're definitely not the most comfy of shoes but they have amazing designs! And meowww!! You have to check out the "CLs on the Runway" thread; some of the styles will be able to be purchased for the Fall 2010 collection!!



I know. I'm in that sub forum every day, lusting


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *erin*, you're getting CLs!?!?!? WHICH ONES?!?! I'm so excited for you, wot!!!


 
I would love love love to get my hands on the biancas or a pair of very prive in python...


----------



## erinrose

purseinsanity said:


> I've totally become CL obsessed too! Haven't pulled the trigger yet...none of the stores near me carry them, so need to figure out sizing. DH is hoping I never will, LOL!


 
I bet you´ll get a pair very soon! I´m hoping the same for myself too...



Cari284 said:


> I know. I'm in that sub forum every day, lusting


 
So am I!


----------



## Jaded81

Hi girls!


----------



## Jaded81

*G* been wanting to ask you.. have to totally gone off Chanel???


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Aww, I sure hope she hasn't !


----------



## Jaded81

Leslie, congrats again girl!!! When are you going to show us a portrait???


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, oh don't worry hun!! I still love the quilting on Chanels! I just..lately I haven't seen any really gorgeous colors that just take my breath away. I would love to get my paws on a hot pink flap, and a magenta purple flap but those seem like spring colors to me! It's kind of my personality to dive into one brand, get all the colors I want, get bored and then move onto another brand, .  Don't worry! I have a red 06 lambskin Jumbo SHW on its way! It should be here next week! And meow, don't worry. I don't think I'll ever sell any of my flaps! I am a Chanel fan at heart!

*Leslie*, oh don't worry. You were my first tPF buddies!! I'll never leave you girls!!


And especially you *A*! You have always been so kind and sweet even from the beginning when I was a newb at this forum.  We need to chat more about life!!! I remember when we both used to try to get into other girls' closets, haha. I think it was *purseinsanity's* in particular, hehe


----------



## Jaded81

Phew!!! Was worried you were leaving us!!! Ohhh lucky girl, congrats!!!! And shucks, you say the sweetest things!! We should! 



PANda_USC said:


> *A*, oh don't worry hun!! I still love the quilting on Chanels! I just..lately I haven't seen any really gorgeous colors that just take my breath away. I would love to get my paws on a hot pink flap, and a magenta purple flap but those seem like spring colors to me! It's kind of my personality to dive into one brand, get all the colors I want, get bored and then move onto another brand, .  Don't worry! I have a red 06 lambskin Jumbo SHW on its way! It should be here next week! And meow, don't worry. I don't think I'll ever sell any of my flaps! I am a Chanel fan at heart!
> 
> *Leslie*, oh don't worry. You were my first tPF buddies!! I'll never leave you girls!!
> 
> 
> And especially you *A*! You have always been so kind and sweet even from the beginning when I was a newb at this forum.  We need to chat more about life!!! I remember when we both used to try to get into other girls' closets, haha. I think it was *purseinsanity's* in particular, hehe


----------



## raradarling

NYCavalier - check it out. Isn't this your HG?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320495628474&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123


----------



## RayLinklater

hello (: 
i didnt really know where to post my question haha...
do chanel make wallets for men? or have they ever? becasue i think i might have been sold a fake whilst i was thinking it was real...
TIA for any answesr 
keep up the good work peoples!


----------



## bdrmflr

RayLinklater said:


> hello (:
> i didnt really know where to post my question haha...
> do chanel make wallets for men? or have they ever? becasue i think i might have been sold a fake whilst i was thinking it was real...
> TIA for any answesr
> keep up the good work peoples!



You should probably check with the Authenticate this CHANEL thread. I'm pretty sure Chanel wallets are unisex.


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, oh don't worry hun!! I still love the quilting on Chanels! I just..lately I haven't seen any really gorgeous colors that just take my breath away. I would love to get my paws on a hot pink flap, and a magenta purple flap but those seem like spring colors to me! It's kind of my personality to dive into one brand, get all the colors I want, get bored and then move onto another brand, . Don't worry! I have a red 06 lambskin Jumbo SHW on its way! It should be here next week! And meow, don't worry. I don't think I'll ever sell any of my flaps! I am a Chanel fan at heart!
> 
> *Leslie*, oh don't worry. You were my first tPF buddies!! I'll never leave you girls!!
> 
> 
> 
> And especially you *A*! You have always been so kind and sweet even from the beginning when I was a newb at this forum.  We need to chat more about life!!! I remember when we both used to try to get into other girls' closets, haha. I think it was *purseinsanity's* in particular, hehe


 
Panda you love vibrant colors, have you tried any balenciagas?  The colors of the leathers they use are full of life!


----------



## PANda_USC

*erin*, :: shakes head:: I'm definitely looking forward towards H. Balenciaga does have some amazing colors but their bags aren't my style, meow

ENABLER!


----------



## erinrose

okay  H does have amazing colors aswell, I´ve always loved the blue jean or their orange ohh their pink is so beautiful!  One of the reasons why I love H is because they always use such vibrant colors!

And yes I am an enabler! 

p.s love the cute little dog in your new avatar! She? is precious!


----------



## purseprincess32

I honestly don't understand why it takes so long or why no one has the classic quilted black WOC with the silver cc on the front. I'm on a waiting list at the Chanel Boutique on Newbury St in Boston, at Neiman's too and I called San Fran, NYC and no one has it.. Everyone is waiting but I don't know why its taking so long. I want this for my brother's  formal evening wedding I will be in and attending in April which is in MD. Ladies is this normal for it to take months ? I called the boutique last week and they said they are still waiting.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Try calling the Chanel 1-800 #.  They'll connect you to a store that has it in stock & send it to you.  You can also try other dept stores likes Nordstrom, Saks, BG, Hirschliefer's, or Bloomingdales.  If it's a popular bag (which I don't think this one is), it can take months for new shipment to come in.  Check out the recommended SA thread & post this in the Chanel shopping subforum to see if a tPer has spotted it.


----------



## Jaded81

Good evening ladies! I am totally bored out of my skull! Anyone here?


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Good evening ladies! I am totally bored out of my skull! Anyone here?



I'm bored! I'm bored! I'm bored!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL what time is it over there? I've been checking out the Chevron thread and munching on salt and vinegar crisps and chocolate!!! What are you up to?


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> LOL what time is it over there? I've been checking out the Chevron thread and munching on salt and vinegar crisps and chocolate!!! What are you up to?



The clock is just around 4 pm.. I'm home at bf's with a huge cold and watching old Sex and the City episodes


----------



## Jaded81

Oh no! Hope he is taking good care of you!!! It is 11pm over here!!!


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Oh no! Hope he is taking good care of you!!! It is 11pm over here!!!



He's at work..  So I'm alone right now. Aha okay. Did you have a nice evening?


----------



## Jaded81

Awwhhhhh keep warm and get well soon! I gave Snuggles a haircut! hehe He wasn't very happy about that!


----------



## Jaded81

No school today?


----------



## Jaded81

Going to head off to bed now! Rest well and get well soon Goldilocks!!! xoxo


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Awwhhhhh keep warm and get well soon! I gave Snuggles a haircut! hehe He wasn't very happy about that!





Jaded81 said:


> No school today?





Jaded81 said:


> Going to head off to bed now! Rest well and get well soon Goldilocks!!! xoxo



Haha I want a picture of Snuggles now  


No, we have a weaks break from school now  But unfortunately I got sick the week off  Good night sweetie and thank you


----------



## purse-nality

hey *A*! can't sleep? i see yer little girl icon still lighted... 230am


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, gahhh, my shoes!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, gahhh, my shoes!



I actually think you should speak up to her. That is not okay if she's a professional! She shouldn't have keeped on strassing the shoes, she should have called, ran out and gotten more or just ordered them herself! You should not be affected by this, I think you should get some money back at least.. *Since you have to finish the job by yourself!*


edit: but they are and will be absolutely stunning Panda, don't worry


----------



## PANda_USC

I did..Oyy...I dunno what she's gonna say....>_<


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> I did..Oyy...I dunno what she's gonna say....>_<



She is not gonna mess with my Panda so I hope she better says she'll give you some money back or that she's gonna do the rest for free!


----------



## Cari284

From the CL thread:



rilokiley said:


> G, I know you would feel bad... you are a very nice person, but that doesn't mean you should let someone take advantage of you.  I'm not saying you have to be a total b*tch either, but this is just not fair.  When you pay someone to do a job, you expect them to do the whole thing.  It's not YOUR problem that she ran out of small crystals.  That's what you paid her for!  As a business, she needs to make this right.  I would be polite but firm.



I have the exact same problem, I don't dare to be angry/*****y either. But don't let her get away with this.. I know it can be so so hard!


----------



## PANda_USC

*c*, i'm glad you understand! I don't like making anyone feel awful about it. I know she charges a lot because she has a lot of celeb clients and big designer companies she rhinestones for. But to have some of the rhinestones already fallen off of the shoe when I received them..and 30 small gaps..not okay!! Although I am a bit excited about the idea of doing a minor arts and crafts project, LOL


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *c*, i'm glad you understand! I don't like making anyone feel awful about it. I know she charges a lot because she has a lot of celeb clients and big designer companies she rhinestones for. But to have some of the rhinestones already fallen off of the shoe when I received them..and 30 small gaps..not okay!! Although I am a bit excited about the idea of doing a minor arts and crafts project, LOL



That is horrible! It should absolutely not be this way! I think it would be a fun project as well so the best would probably be if you could get some money back for a "bad job" and then do the rest yourself?


----------



## Jaded81

I left my computer logged on!!



purse-nality said:


> hey *A*! can't sleep? i see yer little girl icon still lighted... 230am


----------



## Jaded81

Good morning ladies!


----------



## erinrose

It´s 4.30 am here in Sweden, I´m up so late because I´ve been working on an essay about the common market within the EU, it´s due on Wed. This lovely forum has made the studying a lot more fun though!


----------



## Jaded81

Hello girl!! Yikes! That is late!!! Are you nearly done with your essay?


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> I left my computer logged on!!



heehee... i was up til 3 to meet u.s (seller) time diff... i found my chanel tote! 

oh what a good mawning it is!


----------



## erinrose

Almost! Thank god!


----------



## erinrose

purse-nality said:


> heehee... i was up til 3 to meet u.s (seller) time diff... i found my chanel tote!
> 
> oh what a good mawning it is!


 
Congrats to you!


----------



## Jaded81

Ahhhhh *S*! Erinrose is cute!


----------



## Jaded81

Really? Congrats!! Is it the portobello tote with grey? OoohHHH



purse-nality said:


> heehee... i was up til 3 to meet u.s (seller) time diff... i found my chanel tote!
> 
> oh what a good mawning it is!


----------



## erinrose

Thank you! I think so too!


----------



## Jaded81

Yay!!! Ahhhhh the days when I used to stay up writing essays.... I'm an old fart now!



erinrose said:


> Almost! Thank god!


----------



## erinrose

*J* you know what I just relized, thank you in swedish is tack, varsågod means you´re welcome. I think I´m getting a bit tired!


----------



## Jaded81

When in March are you getting your GST?!?!? It is March now!!!!!



erinrose said:


> Thank you! I think so too!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL it is ok.. your brains must be fried by now!!! Hahahah and my name starts with *A* but I forgive you because you must be sooo tired!



erinrose said:


> *J* you know what I just relized, thank you in swedish is tack, varsågod means you´re welcome. I think I´m getting a bit tired!


----------



## erinrose

Jaded81 said:


> Yay!!! Ahhhhh the days when I used to stay up writing essays.... I'm an old fart now!


 
:lolots:

I don´t think you´re an old fart at all! I´ve seen your mod pics and they´re all so stunning!


----------



## erinrose

Jaded81 said:


> LOL it is ok.. your brains must be fried by now!!! Hahahah and my name starts with *A* but I forgive you because you must be sooo tired!


 
Thank you! Yes I think they are too!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you.. but I am like 10 years older than you?!?!?! I'm 29 this year!!



erinrose said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I don´t think you´re an old fart at all! I´ve seen your mod pics and they´re all so stunning!


----------



## erinrose

I concider 29 to be very young! You´re still in the prime of your life! I´m turning 18 in a couple of months!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL thanks girl! Ahhhhhh you're still a weeeeeeeee baby!



erinrose said:


> I concider 29 to be very young! You´re still in the prime of your life! I´m turning 18 in a couple of months!


----------



## erinrose

*A*, Thank you dear! I think I´m going to bed now, hope you´ll have a lovely day!


----------



## Jaded81

You too!!!! Sweet dreams!!



erinrose said:


> *A*, Thank you dear! I think I´m going to bed now, hope you´ll have a lovely day!


----------



## Jaded81

*C* where are you? What are you getting?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?


----------



## erinrose

Thank you! Looking foward to finally getting some sleep after the essay, my dad is already making breakfest  Goodnight!!


----------



## Jaded81

You deserve it!! Wow your dad makes brekkie super early! Now go off to bed!



erinrose said:


> Thank you! Looking foward to finally getting some sleep after the essay, my dad is already making breakfest  Goodnight!!


----------



## purse-nality

thanks *erin*! i'm excited for you too! did you get old or new?

*A*, can't afford retail right now... but i got my 2nd most fave style! its an 09 w/ tweed (luv chanel tweed!). though it might not have made number 1 in the convenience department, i super luv its classic look! so meeeh ... i was actually deciding between it and a small bleu roi BQ flap (so cute). in the end, as usual, though boring for some, i stuck w/ another classic black bag!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Congrats! I love Portobellos! 
You guys make me laugh 
Y'all are spring chickens, I am the only genuine old fart around here, even tho I FEEL no more than 23! 
But I am a happy old fart, so that's good at least !


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks *Les*! i'm 31, w/ gams NOT even half as much as sultry as yours! gosh, they're truly amazing! 



night *Erin*! rest well!


----------



## Jaded81

*C*: Congrats!!! It may have black in it but it is gorgeous!!!!!!

*Leslie* and *C*: Awwwhhh sorry I didn't mean it that way.. just that sometimes I feel so old inside!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> *C*: Congrats!!! It may have black in it but it is gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> *Leslie* and *C*: Awwwhhh sorry I didn't mean it that way.. just that sometimes I feel so old inside!!!



aaw, no biggie! thanks again! best, i got it barely-used from a sweet pfer in about $900 less than retail! i swear, no more ebay thralling from here on... have to be prep for ms. RED!


----------



## pilatesworks

Awww, I totally understand sweetie ! 
You know, when I was in my 20's I felt older than I do now.....I guess it was because I was worrying about my future, what I would be doing, would I meet my soulmate, would I have kids, where would I end up living, would I have enough savings for my old age.....and on and on ! 
I was a real worry-wart! 
Now that it is all settled, I can finally relax and enjoy my life.....the only thing I wish is that I looked like you young'ins, LOL ! ( I do not mean the body, that is holding up well.....but the face......ah well, I figure I have EARNED these lines! )


----------



## Jaded81

I think I saw that listing! Congrats!!! Am downsizing my collection in anticipation of the perfect red and purple m/l caviar! If that ever happens! 



purse-nality said:


> aaw, no biggie! thanks again! best, i got it barely-used from a sweet pfer in about $900 less than retail! i swear, no more ebay thralling from here on... have to be prep for ms. RED!


----------



## Jaded81

Ahh yes I do worry alot about the future! Maybe that is why! Plus I have alot of health issues!!! Heck with a body like that, I doubt you look anything older than 30!!!!



pilatesworks said:


> Awww, I totally understand sweetie !
> You know, when I was in my 20's I felt older than I do now.....I guess it was because I was worrying about my future, what I would be doing, would I meet my soulmate, would I have kids, where would I end up living, would I have enough savings for my old age.....and on and on !
> I was a real worry-wart!
> Now that it is all settled, I can finally relax and enjoy my life.....the only thing I wish is that I looked like you young'ins, LOL ! ( I do not mean the body, that is holding up well.....but the face......ah well, I figure I have EARNED these lines! )


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Humph....well, I do.
But thanks for the compliment, does my heart good!


----------



## Jaded81

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^Humph....well, I do.
> But thanks for the compliment, does my heart good!


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> I think I saw that listing! Congrats!!! Am downsizing my collection in anticipation of the perfect red and purple m/l caviar! If that ever happens!



ya, aren't we all! i'm about to say bye-bye to another LV! heehee...


----------



## Jaded81

Oohhhh didn't know you had LVs? What other bags to you have? Anymore LVs?



purse-nality said:


> ya, aren't we all! i'm about to say bye-bye to another LV! heehee...


----------



## purse-nality

pilatesworks said:


> Awww, I totally understand sweetie !
> You know, when I was in my 20's I felt older than I do now.....I guess it was because I was worrying about my future, what I would be doing, would I meet my soulmate, would I have kids, where would I end up living, would I have enough savings for my old age.....and on and on !
> I was a real worry-wart!
> Now that it is all settled, I can finally relax and enjoy my life.....the only thing I wish is that I looked like you young'ins, LOL ! ( _*I do not mean the body, that is holding up well*_.....but the face......ah well, I figure I have EARNED these lines! )



holding up?! its so darn tight!!!


----------



## Jaded81

HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHA you sound a little enthusiastic for someone who is straight! hehehehehe



purse-nality said:


> holding up?! its so darn tight!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> Oohhhh didn't know you had LVs? What other bags to you have? Anymore LVs?




my official 1st luxury-brand purchase was an LV, i was 27 (late, i know!). got hooked, but glad i didn't let the LVoe last long! i don't own that many, only 8, 2 of which are pochettes and 1 wallet. currently 6, soon wll be down to 4! apart from that, 3 Gucci's (gifts), and 2 Prada's... hoping to add a bbag soon. been forever procrastinating!


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHA you sound a little enthusiastic for someone who is straight! hehehehehe



hahaha! whooopsie! pardon the lesbo moment!


----------



## Jaded81

Holy Cow! That's allotta LVs! You have quite a diverse collection! I occasionally get the urge to buy a BBag but my SO doesn't like them! So I can't  

Btw, I was wondering.. how often do you use your Chanels? Everyday, or weekends, or just special occasions?



purse-nality said:


> my official 1st luxury-brand purchase was an LV, i was 27 (late, i know!). got hooked, but glad i didn't let the LVoe last long! i don't own that many, only 8, 2 of which are pochettes and 1 wallet. currently 6, soon wll be down to 4! apart from that, 3 Gucci's (gifts), and 2 Prada's... hoping to add a bbag soon. been forever procrastinating!


----------



## Jaded81

Hahahahh don't worry about it. My SO says sometimes he wonders about me because I always check out other girls and drool over them! heheh



purse-nality said:


> hahaha! whooopsie! pardon the lesbo moment!


----------



## Cari284

Good morning to you all 

And *purse-nality*, congratulations to you


----------



## Jaded81

Morning girlie! How are you feeling today? Better I hope?


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Morning girlie! How are you feeling today? Better I hope?



Yes, I just have a small cold left  But my sister got sick yesturday night so I'm trying to stay away from home! How are you?


----------



## Jaded81

That's good! Oh dear... hopefully she doesn't get too sick!! I'm ok.. have a major headache though... been having constant headaches for awhile now! trying not to take too much panadol... don't want to kill my kidneys! maybe I spend too much time in front of the computer!!!



Cari284 said:


> Yes, I just have a small cold left  But my sister got sick yesturday night so I'm trying to stay away from home! How are you?


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> That's good! Oh dear... hopefully she doesn't get too sick!! I'm ok.. have a major headache though... been having constant headaches for awhile now! trying not to take too much panadol... don't want to kill my kidneys! maybe I spend too much time in front of the computer!!!



Well right now she's really sick so I just want to stay away. Have been hiding out at dbf all day yesturday and now I'll do so today as well 


Oh no, poor you. Perhaps! Some people get awful headaches when they sit in front of the computer for too long or don't wear glasses..


----------



## Jaded81

Oh dear... yes it is best that you stay at your dbf's. You wouldn't want to catch it again!!!

I really hate it! Maybe I should take a break from TPF for awhile... basically spend all my time here!! 



Cari284 said:


> Well right now she's really sick so I just want to stay away. Have been hiding out at dbf all day yesturday and now I'll do so today as well
> 
> 
> Oh no, poor you. Perhaps! Some people get awful headaches when they sit in front of the computer for too long or don't wear glasses..


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> Holy Cow! That's allotta LVs! You have quite a diverse collection! I occasionally get the urge to buy a BBag but my SO doesn't like them! So I can't
> 
> Btw, I was wondering.. how often do you use your Chanels? Everyday, or weekends, or just special occasions?



oh nooo, certainly not a lot enough in LV land! w/ the cost of 1 chanel small flap, you could already get 1 hi-priced AND 1 average LV's! so imagine for 3 flaps, already 6 LV's BAGS! their slg's practically cost like "change" for chanel 

i used to carry woc everyday, but it was contributing too much to my bags' weight so i finally got a new serious wallet (luv LV wallets!). the rest i use depending on my outfit. i guess you could say frequently to occasional (but not restricted to special).


----------



## Jaded81

REALLY??? I've had like a couple of LVs in the past but that was awhile ago. Don't know what the prices are like now! Chanel is DEF better than LV! One thing about Singapore is that practically every other girl has an LV or Gucci!! 

Ahhhh ok I've been using my vintage tote everyday now. Love that I can wear it messenger style and it is casual! I'm not too worried about deflating or wrinkling as it is like a casual bag. It is a different matter when it comes to flaps though... I don't like it if the flap looks anything other than pristine! That is also why I am reluctant to get a lamb flap!



purse-nality said:


> oh nooo, certainly not a lot enough in LV land! w/ the cost of 1 chanel small flap, you could already get 1 hi-priced AND 1 average LV's! so imagine for 3 flaps, already 6 LV's BAGS! their slg's practically cost like "change" for chanel
> 
> i used to carry woc everyday, but it was contributing too much to my bags' weight so i finally got a new serious wallet (luv LV wallets!). the rest i use depending on my outfit. i guess you could say frequently to occasional (but not restricted to special).


----------



## purse-nality

Cari284 said:


> Good morning to you all
> 
> And *purse-nality*, congratulations to you



thanks girl! got jumbo yet? i've been meaning to ask you too... have you considered getting beige clair 1st? i mean, since you have BLACK gst, you could go color for next... just a suggestion.

oh, i hope you feel better! definitely stay w/ dbf to keep you warm-ER


----------



## Jaded81

Actually that is a pretty good suggestion Cari! If you know for sure that you will get a beige clair jumbo, why not now??



purse-nality said:


> thanks girl! got jumbo yet? i've been meaning to ask you too... have you considered getting beige clair 1st? i mean, since you have BLACK gst, you could go color for next... just a suggestion.
> 
> oh, i hope you feel better! definitely stay w/ dbf to keep you warm-ER


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Oh dear... yes it is best that you stay at your dbf's. You wouldn't want to catch it again!!!
> 
> I really hate it! Maybe I should take a break from TPF for awhile... basically spend all my time here!!



Haha me too! First thing in the morning, last thing in the night 




purse-nality said:


> thanks girl! got jumbo yet? i've been meaning to ask you too... have you considered getting beige clair 1st? i mean, since you have BLACK gst, you could go color for next... just a suggestion.
> 
> oh, i hope you feel better! definitely stay w/ dbf to keep you warm-ER



No, I'm going to Milan in April so I'm getting the Jumbo then  Yes, I've actually thought about it. And I love it, it's just so so beautiful but due to the Swedish weather/seasons I would only be able to use it a few times..


----------



## Jaded81

What do you mean? What kind of weather is that? Snowy?



Cari284 said:


> Haha me too! First thing in the morning, last thing in the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm going to Milan in April so I'm getting the Jumbo then  Yes, I've actually thought about it. And I love it, it's just so so beautiful but due to the Swedish weather/seasons I would only be able to use it a few times..


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> What do you mean? What kind of weather is that? Snowy?



Yes.. Half of the year it's super dark, snowy and rainy  Do you think it would be a good choice to get it anyway? I just think the black would be more werable here. Or what do you think? 


And A! Do you have a picture of your red dream flap?


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> REALLY??? I've had like a couple of LVs in the past but that was awhile ago. Don't know what the prices are like now! Chanel is DEF better than LV! One thing about Singapore is that practically every other girl has an LV or Gucci!!
> 
> Ahhhh ok I've been using my vintage tote everyday now. Love that I can wear it messenger style and it is casual! I'm not too worried about deflating or wrinkling as it is like a casual bag. It is a different matter when it comes to flaps though... I don't like it if the flap looks anything other than pristine! That is also why I am reluctant to get a lamb flap!



yeah, same here! esp LV. its like 2 for every 3 sqm! 

at 1st i was scared too, but after reading members' experience w/ lamb, i changed my mind! also seeing nice taut vintage ones, though quality might not comapre, i'm sure the new ones are not that bad! i prefer to pick material based on how the color represents it, regardless durability... i think by now, i'm all for the looks above all!


----------



## purse-nality

*Cari*, gst already fills your black & sh requirements, so i definitely think beige would be a wise choice for a 2nd... it would sure liven up an otherwise melancholic weather! why not for a change?


----------



## Jaded81

Hmmmmm well I had no problems with my white caviar jumbo... plus I don't really care what season it is.. I wear my bags when I feel like it! But you should definately get what you are comfortable with!!!

Ahhhh I know I want something bright! I was thinking of the 05 red with pink undertones. But some people mentioned that the colour isn't very wearable... so I dunno. It is hard unless you can try it on IRL!!



Cari284 said:


> Yes.. Half of the year it's super dark, snowy and rainy  Do you think it would be a good choice to get it anyway? I just think the black would be more werable here. Or what do you think?
> 
> 
> And A! Do you have a picture of your red dream flap?


----------



## Jaded81

Tell me about it!

Well I dunno.. I get tempted sometimes.. then I think that the quilting will wrinkle and deflate eventually and that kinda puts me off!! 




purse-nality said:


> yeah, same here! esp LV. its like 2 for every 3 sqm!
> 
> at 1st i was scared too, but after reading members' experience w/ lamb, i changed my mind! also seeing nice taut vintage ones, though quality might not comapre, i'm sure the new ones are not that bad! i prefer to pick material based on how the color represents it, regardless durability... i think by now, i'm all for the looks above all!


----------



## Jaded81

But *Cari*.. the beige clair would look dreamy on you! Esp with your lovely golden curls!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Well I dunno.. I get tempted sometimes.. then I think that the quilting will wrinkle and deflate eventually and that kinda puts me off!!



when i think of that, i picture VB's vintage maxi in my mind! it looks so old and super deflated-flat, yet she carries it mighty well! 



....on a 2nd thought, she could carry a sack and magically turn it into an IT bag!


----------



## Cari284

purse-nality said:


> *Cari*, gst already fills your black & sh requirements, so i definitely think beige would be a wise choice for a 2nd... it would sure liven up an otherwise melancholic weather! why not for a change?





Jaded81 said:


> Hmmmmm well I had no problems with my white caviar jumbo... plus I don't really care what season it is.. I wear my bags when I feel like it! But you should definately get what you are comfortable with!!!
> 
> Ahhhh I know I want something bright! I was thinking of the 05 red with pink undertones. But some people mentioned that the colour isn't very wearable... so I dunno. It is hard unless you can try it on IRL!!



Thank you for your inputs  I will actually really think about it because everytime I see the beige clair my heart skips a beat! 




Jaded81 said:


> But *Cari*.. the beige clair would look dreamy on you! Esp with your lovely golden curls!!!



Haha thank you love!


----------



## purse-nality

mawning asia!


----------



## Jaded81

Morning girlie! Just saw your email! hehe


----------



## Hermes4ever

I just got the 2.55 reissue camera bag......... it's a metalic dusty pink. Do u think it's a new color?


----------



## Jaded81

I don't think so.... any pics?


----------



## djrr

I think the dusty pink color is from 08. but definitely not new.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Pleasant morning girls! I have a question, how do u paste the link of your handbag collection to your profile? Like that of purse-nality's which happens to be nothing short of spectacular


----------



## NYCavalier

the reissue camera case has been discontinued. The pale/dusty pink is from '08. B-E-A-UTIFIL color!!!!!!!! Congrats! When I got mine large cam case, I was torn between the dark silver and the pink..... I ended up getting dark silver but I am still in love w/ the pink!



Hermes4ever said:


> I just got the 2.55 reissue camera bag......... it's a metalic dusty pink. Do u think it's a new color?




How are all my Chanel girls on this lovely Sunday?!? It has been cold lately, but today in NYC the sun is shining, and it is so gorgeous! That means a day that is fit for lambskin!!!!


----------



## erinrose

Congrats on finally getting some sun  Here in Sweden it´s still snowing so we haven´t gotten a look at the sun for weeks, although it does pop out once in a while!


----------



## Oniomaniac

Hey everyone! I don't want to start a new thread for this, but can someone please explain to me what a 10C stands for? I'm new to Chanel so I'm still learning. Thanks soo much!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Cruise collection for 2010


----------



## Jaded81

It means 2010 Cruise collection


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Oh hi oniomaniac, can i ask when will lv's price increases? Sorry if not allowed here  just this once


----------



## Oniomaniac

Hello! As of right now the price increase was cancelled and they haven't told us anything on when they plan to reschedule. Once I find out, I'll be sure to let everyone know. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## purse-nality

^^oooh... LV intel here! sweet!

*bevy*, ... click "edit signature", somewhere down the left of your pm page.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thanks purse


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thanks oniomaniac!


----------



## Cari284

Hi there everyone 

As you know I'm off to buy the Jumbo in April. But now I'm thinking: is the maxi better? Tell me what you think! Jumbo or Maxi?


----------



## mojo

Cari284 said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> As you know I'm off to buy the Jumbo in April. But now I'm thinking: is the maxi better? Tell me what you think! Jumbo or Maxi?


 
hey cari, in my view, the maxi wins hands down.  but then I love roomy bags.  I've been using my jumbo and 227 over past few days and really miss the spaciousness of the maxi.  The largeness of the maxi also feels more contemporary and slightly more edgy to me.

Which skin/colour/hw combi are you after?


----------



## Cari284

mojo said:


> hey cari, in my view, the maxi wins hands down.  but then I love roomy bags.  I've been using my jumbo and 227 over past few days and really miss the spaciousness of the maxi.  The largeness of the maxi also feels more contemporary and slightly more edgy to me.
> 
> Which skin/colour/hw combi are you after?



I think I want the black one in caviar leather with ghw, but perhaps shw.. I haven't decided yet haha  But I think I'll go for black, since I always wanted that one in black.


----------



## Jaded81

Cari, do you carry alot of stuff? How tall are you?


----------



## Jaded81

Arrggggghhhhh it is 5.27pm! Where is the postmannnnnnn!!!!!??


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Cari, do you carry alot of stuff? How tall are you?



I'm 5'4" so I'm not that tall.. But I do carry some stuff around with me. I've always thought it was too big for me but than I saw some other pictures that where it looked really great.

Do you girls have any comparison pics/modeling pics?


----------



## Jaded81

Hmmmm I think a maxi might be a little too big on you... Jumbo might suit your frame better 



Cari284 said:


> I'm 5'4" so I'm not that tall.. But I do carry some stuff around with me. I've always thought it was too big for me but than I saw some other pictures that where it looked really great.
> 
> Do you girls have any comparison pics/modeling pics?


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Hmmmm I think a maxi might be a little too big on you... Jumbo might suit your frame better



That's what I thought as well  But then I saw these pictures (a Swedish blogger that just bought the Maxi):


http://blondinbella.se/files/2010/03/img_3204.jpg

http://blondinbella.se/files/2010/03/img_31961.jpg


Well.. I've always prefered the Jumbo, but the Maxi just caught my eye.


----------



## Jaded81

She is really pretty!! Who is she? Well how tall is she?




Cari284 said:


> That's what I thought as well  But then I saw these pictures (a Swedish blogger that just bought the Maxi):
> 
> 
> http://blondinbella.se/files/2010/03/img_3204.jpg
> 
> http://blondinbella.se/files/2010/03/img_31961.jpg
> 
> 
> Well.. I've always prefered the Jumbo, but the Maxi just caught my eye.


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> As you know I'm off to buy the Jumbo in April. But now I'm thinking: is the maxi better? Tell me what you think! Jumbo or Maxi?


 
I would go for the jumbo personally, I think it will fit you slightly better aswell concidering your frame, but you don´t have to make a decision right now, when you´re in the store try both on and then I think you´ll know for sure which is the best for you!


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> As you know I'm off to buy the Jumbo in April. But now I'm thinking: is the maxi better? Tell me what you think! Jumbo or Maxi?


 


Jaded81 said:


> She is really pretty!! Who is she? Well how tall is she?


 
She´s a swedish blogger named Isabella who goes by the name ``blondinbella`` which means like`` blond isabella`` I think she´s about 173 cm/5.8 which is a lot taller then me with my 158 cm/5.2


----------



## mojo

Cari284 said:


> I'm 5'4" so I'm not that tall.. But I do carry some stuff around with me. I've always thought it was too big for me but than I saw some other pictures that where it looked really great.
> 
> Do you girls have any comparison pics/modeling pics?


 
my maxi is off to be exchanged - when it gets back I'll post a compare with the jumbo.


----------



## Jaded81

Ita



erinrose said:


> i would go for the jumbo personally, i think it will fit you slightly better aswell concidering your frame, but you don´t have to make a decision right now, when you´re in the store try both on and then i think you´ll know for sure which is the best for you!


----------



## Cari284

mojo said:


> my maxi is off to be exchanged - when it gets back I'll post a compare with the jumbo.





Jaded81 said:


> Ita





erinrose said:


> I would go for the jumbo personally, I think it will fit you slightly better aswell concidering your frame, but you don´t have to make a decision right now, when you´re in the store try both on and then I think you´ll know for sure which is the best for you!



Thank you


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi *Cari284*!!

I have pictures of my maxi and jumbo together for you! I have both maxis and jumbos and I find that I use my maxis the most because they are just so convenient! I can fit everything I need, and also leaves a little more room if I need to stick anything else in it while I'm out. I agree w/ *Jaded81* and *erinrose* that the jumbo might be proportionally correct, but I am 5'6 and I am an avid maxi lover!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*waves to everyone!!*


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, thank you so so much sweetie  Both of your bags are drop dead gorgeous! I love them. I guess I have to wait until I come to the store to try them on, this is too hard 

*PANda_USC*, hi there Panda  What do you think about my dilemma?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, JUMBO! You're petite(skinny) and I wouldn't want the bag to overwhelm you!! The biggest I'd do is a Jumbo, meow..even though I've seen some celebs rock Maxis. A jumbo is big enough for all of your stuff!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, JUMBO! You're petite(skinny) and I wouldn't want the bag to overwhelm you!! The biggest I'd do is a Jumbo, meow..even though I've seen some celebs rock Maxis. A jumbo is big enough for all of your stuff!



Thank you dear  I'll try to get to try them both on!


----------



## purses & pugs

*NYCavalier*, thanks for letting me know you posted some comparison pics of the Maxi and Jumco here! Haven't tried any of these IRL but I'm a girl that needs room for my makeup bag, iphone, wallet, ciggies (for when I drink since I'm a party smoker!), an extra cardigan and a umbrella. Will a Jumbo be big enough??

And hi everyone! I'm usually at the Bal sub forums, but I sneak in the Chanels once and a while too


----------



## Jaded81

Hmmmm I think to fit an extra cardigan you will need a maxi! Everything else can fit in a jumbo!

Btw.... pleased you changed your WISHLIST! 



purses & pugs said:


> *NYCavalier*, thanks for letting me know you posted some comparison pics of the Maxi and Jumco here! Haven't tried any of these IRL but I'm a girl that needs room for my makeup bag, iphone, wallet, ciggies (for when I drink since I'm a party smoker!), an extra cardigan and a umbrella. Will a Jumbo be big enough??
> 
> And hi everyone! I'm usually at the Bal sub forums, but I sneak in the Chanels once and a while too


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Hi purses and pugs! 
I am usually in the Chanel sub-forum these days, but I sneak in a BBag now and then!


----------



## Jaded81

Hey Leslie, how are you feeling? Better I hope? *hugs*


----------



## pilatesworks

Ohhhh, no ....I am still feeling rotten! My head feels like it is going to explode, I think it must be sinus. 
I have allergies I think.....first time I have felt like this. Ugh! 
But thanks for asking, LOL !


----------



## Jaded81

Oh dear! Maybe you should see the doctor to have it checked out?


----------



## purses & pugs

Jaded81 said:


> Hmmmm I think to fit an extra cardigan you will need a maxi! Everything else can fit in a jumbo!
> 
> Btw.... pleased you changed your WISHLIST!


Thanks for letting me know! I saw someone here mentioned that the Jumbo is more proportional "right" than the Maxi, do you think so? I'm  5.7 and a US size 6 or 8, will the Maxi look too big?

And of course I had to change my wish list, don't know why I haven't thought about it before! Probably because I'm thinking about Bal so much, that might have to change a little though




pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^Hi purses and pugs!
> I am usually in the Chanel sub-forum these days, but I sneak in a BBag now and then!



Hi Leslie! Good to meet you here too! I know you have been here a lot lately. Every time you post a new Chanel in the "non-Bal purchases" thread I drool


----------



## Jaded81

What do you mean proportional "right"?

I think you can carry off the maxi. That said, you should definately try on both to see which size suits you better! 

Also, remember to call ahead to check if the store will be getting the bags in. They don't always have stock of the classics. Perhaps you can get them to reserve/order them in for you in advance?

Hhahaha yes! Def free up some thinking space for Chanel!!!! 



purses & pugs said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I saw someone here mentioned that the Jumbo is more proportional "right" than the Maxi, do you think so? I'm  5.7 and a US size 6 or 8, will the Maxi look too big?
> 
> And of course I had to change my wish list, don't know why I haven't thought about it before! Probably because I'm thinking about Bal so much, that might have to change a little though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leslie! Good to meet you here too! I know you have been here a lot lately. Every time you post a new Chanel in the "non-Bal purchases" thread I drool


----------



## purses & pugs

Jaded81 said:


> What do you mean proportional "right"?
> 
> I think you can carry off the maxi. That said, you should definately try on both to see which size suits you better!
> 
> Also, remember to call ahead to check if the store will be getting the bags in. They don't always have stock of the classics. Perhaps you can get them to reserve/order them in for you in advance?
> 
> Hhahaha yes! Def free up some thinking space for Chanel!!!!



Sorry, I just read the proportional thing very fast, maybe it was meant to sound like the Jumbo looked better in that size or something? Don't know and it's probably not a big thing IMO, both look gorgy!! I will try on both sizes and then I'll decide. 

Thanks for the advice with reserving a bag, will do that when I know where and when I will get it!


----------



## Jaded81

No worries!! GL!!


----------



## pilatesworks

purses & pugs said:


> Sorry, I just read the proportional thing very fast, maybe it was meant to sound like the Jumbo looked better in that size or something? Don't know and it's probably not a big thing IMO, both look gorgy!! I will try on both sizes and then I'll decide.
> 
> Thanks for the advice with reserving a bag, will do that when I know where and when I will get it!



Definitely try on both sizes.....I am 5'8" and I can wear a Jumbo, Maxi  ( and even a Vintage Jumbo XL, which is 13.5 inches long!  )


----------



## NYCavalier

*pilatesworks*: Aww I'm sorry you are sick! I hope you feel better soon!!! And I see you are waiting for the maxi!!!!!!!!! You are going to LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*: I sure will, but at this point I think I want the biggest one! Can't wait to see your red Maxi, will be soooooo jealous
*NYCavalier*: hi there sweetie! I'm thinking about your black caviar Maxi and this is probably my UHG


----------



## maria-mixalis

*Hello,*
*I want so so bad a portobello bag..I saw that there is a porto in S/S 2010 precollection, A47986 Y06501 94305,but do you know if it is available in store??Is it nice??*
*Or do you know where i can find an old style of porto??*
*Thank you!!*


----------



## erinrose

*purses & pugs* when do you think you might get a jumbo/maxi? Soon I hope 

*pilateswork* Hope you´ll feel better soon


----------



## purses & pugs

erinrose said:


> *purses & pugs* when do you think you might get a jumbo/maxi? Soon I hope
> 
> *pilateswork* Hope you´ll feel better soon



Well, BF has promised to buy me one BEFORE my birthday in October this year, so we'll see And I have to add that this is the first and probably last bag he will ever buy me! He probably is sick of hearing me talking about it - I've been wanting one for years...lol


----------



## NYCavalier

purses & pugs said:


> Well, BF has promised to buy me one BEFORE my birthday in October this year, so we'll see And I have to add that this is the first and probably last bag he will ever buy me! He probably is sick of hearing me talking about it - I've been wanting one for years...lol




I can't wait for you REVEALLLLLLL


----------



## purses & pugs

NYCavalier said:


> I can't wait for you REVEALLLLLLL



Oh, I promise you that I can't wait either!!! But it's up to BF when to get it LOL


----------



## erinrose

purses & pugs said:


> Oh, I promise you that I can't wait either!!! But it's up to BF when to get it LOL


 
You have something amazing to look foward to  That remindes me I´m still waiting for my GST, it hasn´t come to the store yet..  They said it would be here in March, so guess all there is for me to do is wait.


----------



## gratefull

hi purses and pugs,
I've been reading your posts here...
I know you'll be trying them on, but my 2 cents:

if you like the maxi its not too big!  I'm 5'6, about a size 8, and the maxi def. does not look too big on me.
The maxi would fit in the sweater and all that, jumbo gets tight


----------



## gratefull

they are both so gorgeous

that maxi black caviar flap is something else though!!!!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> You have something amazing to look foward to  That remindes me I´m still waiting for my GST, it hasn´t come to the store yet..  They said it would be here in March, so guess all there is for me to do is wait.



I'm crossing my fingers for it to arrive to the store as soon as possible


----------



## purses & pugs

*gratefull*, thanks for letting me know! I might lean towards the Maxi but I can't say for sure until I have tried them on.

*erinrose*, can't wait to see you new baby! Which store are getting it from?


----------



## Jaded81

*Purses & Pugs*.. BUG HIM TO DEATH!!!!!! You need it NOW NOW NOW!!!!

*Erinrose* Awhh I really hope it will come soon!


----------



## erinrose

*Cari, P&P, A* Thank you for crossing your fingers for me  I hope it´ll come soon!

*P&P* I agree bug your bf to death, maybe he´ll get it for you sooner!


----------



## erinrose

purses & pugs said:


> *gratefull*, thanks for letting me know! I might lean towards the Maxi but I can't say for sure until I have tried them on.
> 
> *erinrose*, can't wait to see you new baby! Which store are getting it from?


 
I´m getting it from birger christensen in Copenhagen, Danmark


----------



## pilatesworks

Hey everyone.....I sent my youngest away to Italy today, his 8th grade class trip......
He was so scared to be away in another country, and tho he is the 3rd one of my kids to go, he is the 'baby' and I am so worried tho I know he will be well looked after there. 
Ah well, it is so hard to let them go! 
I could have gone, but I know it will be very empowering for him to go all alone, so here I am in Texas. 
But I am feeling all better today, so at least I am not missing him AND feeling ill too!


----------



## pilatesworks

erinrose said:


> I´m getting it from birger christensen in Copenhagen, Danmark



Well it is March now, so I hope you get your GST soon!


----------



## NYCavalier

pilatesworks said:


> Hey everyone.....I sent my youngest away to Italy today, his 8th grade class trip......
> He was so scared to be away in another country, and tho he is the 3rd one of my kids to go, he is the 'baby' and I am so worried tho I know he will be well looked after there.
> Ah well, it is so hard to let them go!
> I could have gone, but I know it will be very empowering for him to go all alone, so here I am in Texas.
> But I am feeling all better today, so at least I am not missing him AND feeling ill too!



Awww *Leslie* that is so cute! Your son will have so much fun! It is only normal that he is scared, but when he is finally there and settled he will have a fabulous time with all of his classmates! And so glad to hear you are feeling better!! ........ I can't wait for your maxi!


----------



## Cari284

pilatesworks said:


> Hey everyone.....I sent my youngest away to Italy today, his 8th grade class trip......
> He was so scared to be away in another country, and tho he is the 3rd one of my kids to go, he is the 'baby' and I am so worried tho I know he will be well looked after there.
> Ah well, it is so hard to let them go!
> I could have gone, but I know it will be very empowering for him to go all alone, so here I am in Texas.
> But I am feeling all better today, so at least I am not missing him AND feeling ill too!



Yes, that's so sweet. It just makes me think of how my mother felt (and still feel) when I'm going abroad. I'm sure that he will have a wonderful time and that he will come home sooner than you know!


----------



## erinrose

pilatesworks said:


> Well it is March now, so I hope you get your GST soon!


 
Thnak you, so do I! 



pilatesworks said:


> Hey everyone.....I sent my youngest away to Italy today, his 8th grade class trip......
> He was so scared to be away in another country, and tho he is the 3rd one of my kids to go, he is the 'baby' and I am so worried tho I know he will be well looked after there.
> Ah well, it is so hard to let them go!
> I could have gone, but I know it will be very empowering for him to go all alone, so here I am in Texas.
> But I am feeling all better today, so at least I am not missing him AND feeling ill too!


 
I think it´s completly normal to be a bit scared when´re you´re going abroad at such a young age, but I´m absolutely sure that when he´s settled he will have an amazing time!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks everyone.....Max called me today (  right before he went to bed....) and he is having the best time. I feel so much better, knowing he is safe and happy. Phew! 
This is the third year on a row I have sent a child on this trip, but the other two kids are so self-sufficient, they left and did not look back! Max is still very much a little kid, even tho he is 14. 
But he will come back a little more grown-up, I am sure!


----------



## pilatesworks

I am posting this all over.....if you have a minute stop by and help me decide which watch to keep! 
Jeez, I am having a hard time deciding on things lately.....usually I know what I like right away. 
Thanks so much! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/please-help-which-ebel-watch-568072.html#post14572128


----------



## raradarling

hey ladies!

Just a quick question - if you wear the classic flap with a single chain, is the length of the Medium bag a lot longer than the length of the Small bag? The reason I ask is that I like the Medium bag size but I also like the length of the single chain on the Small bag!!! Dilemmas....

THX!


----------



## Jaded81

The length of the medium chain is slightly longer than the length of the small chain



raradarling said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> Just a quick question - if you wear the classic flap with a single chain, is the length of the Medium bag a lot longer than the length of the Small bag? The reason I ask is that I like the Medium bag size but I also like the length of the single chain on the Small bag!!! Dilemmas....
> 
> THX!


----------



## djrr

raradarling said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> Just a quick question - if you wear the classic flap with a single chain, is the length of the Medium bag a lot longer than the length of the Small bag? The reason I ask is that I like the Medium bag size but I also like the length of the single chain on the Small bag!!! Dilemmas....
> 
> THX!



I don't own a small flap, but i own the medium flap, and when i wear it single chain, the length is perfect, so it is definitely not very long (i'm short). the jumbo on the other hand, has much longer strap.


----------



## raradarling

thanks ladies!!


----------



## djrr

Hi everyone... i'm thinking about getting a black city... (Yes, I can't believe I don't own a black bal bag yet..!!!) but can't decide to get it in the classic hw, or shw, or ghw. I like the tassels and light weight of the classic hw, but dunno if the dark hw will look good with the black leather. I've owned some giant hw bal bags before... but sold them due to the heaviness, but none of them were city, they were in bigger sizes. The current two I own are all in classic hw. I had my mind set on classic hw, but now I'm having second thoughts. I know some ladies here also collect bal bags... so any suggestions?


----------



## Jaded81

You're welcome!



raradarling said:


> thanks ladies!!


----------



## Jaded81

Ahhhhh I'm dying over here!! Can't find anything on my wishlist  Esp dying to get my hands on that elusive 07 DS 225!!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Okay girls, it's official. No more Chanel for me. I just had an awful experience with the seller who sent me the red jumbo. She said it was mint but it just arrived with 3-4 scuffs on the top..where the lambskin is actually skinned off. I was about to cry when I saw it..I know it sounds petty, but I trusted her..we even chatted via messenger and everything like friends..gah...I am so upset!* I know it's not Chanel's fault(it's really that awful person's) but the fact that Chanel is decreasing in quality and increasing in price really turns me off from it..


----------



## gratefull

man I'm sorry to hear that panda

drrrrraaag


----------



## gratefull

hey pilatesworks,

glad about your son...having a good time
i can't relate, but I understand.  (my kid is only 2)

italy sounds great though.
Good he's out seeing the world.  It's so great to see the world and get out of your bubble when you're young.


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *Okay girls, it's official. No more Chanel for me. I just had an awful experience with the seller who sent me the red jumbo. She said it was mint but it just arrived with 3-4 scuffs on the top..where the lambskin is actually skinned off. I was about to cry when I saw it..I know it sounds petty, but I trusted her..we even chatted via messenger and everything like friends..gah...I am so upset!* I know it's not Chanel's fault(it's really that awful person's) but the fact that Chanel is decreasing in quality and increasing in price really turns me off from it..


 
Oh no my dear Panda  I feel so sad for you, how horrible of that girl to lie to you and send you a bag in that condition. I agree with you it´s awful how the quality decreases while the price increases. Is there any chance you could return it? Oh honey I hope you can return it meanwhile I bring flowers  and hugs


----------



## pilatesworks

Ohhhhhh no Panda, I am so sorry to hear that! You must try and send it back to her and get a refund......
It is so awful to have this experience! 
I have been thru it with a Balenciaga that was in awful condition......But that was no doubt MUCH less money.....
I am so sorry, I am sending you big hugs.....wish we were all there to commiserate and make you feel better!


----------



## PANda_USC

*gratefull*, thank you!!

*erin*, Oyy..no refunds! ::hugs you:: I will always come back to this thread and comment on everyone Chanel purchases!! Don't worry!

*Leslie*, :: huggles:: thank you so much for understanding! I will always hover around the Chanel thread and applaud everyone's new lovelies! But I was willing to pay this person so much because it was supposedly mint, and the older lambskin so more durable. Some people can be so sheisty.


----------



## gratefull

yup,  sheisty.

And sh*tty.   !!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

PANda_USC said:


> *Okay girls, it's official. No more Chanel for me. I just had an awful experience with the seller who sent me the red jumbo. She said it was mint but it just arrived with 3-4 scuffs on the top..where the lambskin is actually skinned off. I was about to cry when I saw it..I know it sounds petty, but I trusted her..we even chatted via messenger and everything like friends..gah...I am so upset!* I know it's not Chanel's fault(it's really that awful person's) but the fact that Chanel is decreasing in quality and increasing in price really turns me off from it..


 
oh my! is that why Im seeing more often on the H side
anyway so sorry to hear this babe, bad things happen for a good reason you know.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bornsocialite*, well that and I already amassed 6 collier de chien gator CDCs within 2 weeks and have my SA special ordering 4 of the colors on my wish list this summer, LOL. I think I'm going into the deep H end, -__-. And you're getting a new H bag too yes???!? I saw the thread,


----------



## djrr

*Panda*... I'm so sorry to hear that! Can't believe you won't be able to return the bag. Did you complain to the seller? I'm also seeing a lot of these quality issues on this forum, Chanel really needs to do something about it. I'll have to go see your reveals at the H forum then.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Okay girls, it's official. No more Chanel for me. I just had an awful experience with the seller who sent me the red jumbo. She said it was mint but it just arrived with 3-4 scuffs on the top..where the lambskin is actually skinned off. I was about to cry when I saw it..I know it sounds petty, but I trusted her..we even chatted via messenger and everything like friends..gah...I am so upset!* I know it's not Chanel's fault(it's really that awful person's) but the fact that Chanel is decreasing in quality and increasing in price really turns me off from it..



Oohh no, I'm so so sorry for you  I hope everything will work out!


No! Don't leave Chanel :cry: You still have to come here on regular basis though! Promise? You're one of my very first friends here Panda! And you've always helped me so much!  I'm not ready to go completely orange just yet, but I'll see you there soon as well  And perhaps in the CL forum too 


But visit OFTEN! Promise


----------



## gratefull

yeah panda, you gotta still hang out.
I enjoy your posts


----------



## PANda_USC

*gratefull*, ahahah, thank you dear, ^_^. 

*cari*!! You know I wouldn't leave you my cari boo boo! And I do hope to see you more in the CL forum and hehehe, eventually H, eheheheh. ::huggles:: I will always pop my head into the Chanel sub-forum to say hi to my gals and comment on all of the goodies, ^_^. :: big hugs::

And I like how you know the H colors already!! Gris T, such a gorgeous neutral!! Do you like etoupe as well?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^ *G*, if you left us, we would all have to abandon Chanel and run over to Hermes ASAP ! 
As for me, so far I am only interested in the CDC's.....so far......


----------



## gratefull

PANda_USC said:


> *gratefull*, ahahah, thank you dear, ^_^.
> 
> *cari*!! You know I wouldn't leave you my cari boo boo! And I do hope to see you more in the CL forum and hehehe, eventually H, eheheheh. ::huggles:: I will always pop my head into the Chanel sub-forum to say hi to my gals and comment on all of the goodies, ^_^. :: big hugs::
> 
> And I like how you know the H colors already!! Gris T, such a gorgeous neutral!! Do you like etoupe as well?



O.M.G.

Etoupe is to dieeeee for.   !!

And I'm not even obsessed with Hermes!

I saw it in the Hermes boutique window display last Fall.  I have to pass it to get to the Chanel boutique   hahahahah

Made me realize what a great color taupe is.
BTW I got a LV suhali bag in their taupe color,  I can't justify the Hermes $


----------



## gratefull

BTW Panda...the etoupe was so rich!  The leather was so saturated with the color.

I could see it a mile away.

Couldn't take my eyes off of it!    
And it's ok... I was happy to only look.

I do enjoy hearing about your purchases BTW


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie*, hehehe, I know, :: I'm sure you'd rock CDCs. But once you've dipped your toes in the sea of H, I don't think there's any way to come back!

*gratefull*, taupe is an amazing neutral!! And oyy.my H-obsession has just begun! ^_^....Ooo...I think I've seen that suhali bag before. The color is marvelous!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *gratefull*, ahahah, thank you dear, ^_^.
> 
> *cari*!! You know I wouldn't leave you my cari boo boo! And I do hope to see you more in the CL forum and hehehe, eventually H, eheheheh. ::huggles:: I will always pop my head into the Chanel sub-forum to say hi to my gals and comment on all of the goodies, ^_^. :: big hugs::
> 
> And I like how you know the H colors already!! Gris T, such a gorgeous neutral!! Do you like etoupe as well?



Good  Otherwise I'm going to miss you too much 


Hahaha, I know. I've done my research  Well, as you know I'm the biggest beige fan around and let's just say that my first Birkin will be in either Gris T or Etoupe  But I love love love that you're going for such strong colours, they would be perfect on you


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, :: blushes:: Thank you hunnie bunny! If you got the gris T, we would be twinnies!!!! ^_^. It's got this slight pink twinge to it.

Meow! How is your day going?

P.S: I have my eyes on small H accessories! Gah...Panda in trouble!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, :: blushes:: Thank you hunnie bunny! If you got the gris T, we would be twinnies!!!! ^_^. It's got this slight pink twinge to it.
> 
> Meow! How is your day going?
> 
> P.S: I have my eyes on small H accessories! Gah...Panda in trouble!



Yaayy  Oh, pink?  You know I love my beige and pink! Hahaha I'm actually wearing pink and beige today  I'm too predictable!


Well.. I woke up with a sore throat and a huge cold  But I've promised to help my mother at work today, so I'm off in a bit! You?


Oh?!  What H accessory?!


----------



## pilatesworks

Oh, Cari, I hope you feel better....do not work too hard!

Panda, more H accessories?! What now?!
I have located a Red PHW CDC, and think I have found a Black....but what I really want is an Ombre Lizard PHW ! 
Seen any of those around darlin? 
Uh oh, was spending time on that H Forum.....too tempting!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, an orange croc wallet, a fuchsia lizard wallet, and two black clutches, >_<..they're all maybes...still revving up for Louboutin Fall 2010, hahah. My boyfriend has been quite upset with me because of my spending my own money...

Dear! You're catching another cold?!!? ::makes you some soup and bundles you under the covers:: Take care of yourself Cari boo!!!!

*Leslie*, just wrote on your wall, hehe. Yes..being on the* H*-subforum is dangerous!!!


----------



## Cari284

pilatesworks said:


> Oh, Cari, I hope you feel better....do not work too hard!
> 
> Panda, more H accessories?! What now?!
> I have located a Red PHW CDC, and think I have found a Black....but what I really want is an Ombre Lizard PHW !
> Seen any of those around darlin?
> Uh oh, was spending time on that H Forum.....too tempting!



Thank you sweetie! I hope I won't get any worse since I'm going to Prague next week!




PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, an orange croc wallet, a fuchsia lizard wallet, and two black clutches, >_<..they're all maybes...still revving up for Louboutin Fall 2010, hahah. My boyfriend has been quite upset with me because of my spending my own money...
> 
> Dear! You're catching another cold?!!? ::makes you some soup and bundles you under the covers:: Take care of yourself Cari boo!!!!
> 
> *Leslie*, just wrote on your wall, hehe. Yes..being on the* H*-subforum is dangerous!!!



Ooohhh that sounds very tempting, but very expensive  Oh no. Is he feeling that you should save up a bit more? Is it savings or work money?


Yes! Unfortunately! My dbf has a huge cold and I guess I caught it from him.. I hate hate hate the weather here.. It's so cold and today it started snowing AGAIN! The past few days we have had sun and it has been okay, but now the snow has come back again  I hope the weather is a bit better in Prague when I'm going next week!


----------



## pilatesworks

Cari, I would love the cold!
It is getting warmer here, and I hate the summer.....One hundred degree days are coming! 
Be prepared to hear me b%$#h about the weather daily!

Oh Panda, it is your money, so just do whatever you want! 
My DH and I keep all our personal money separate (of course the savings and investments are in both out names) BUT not the small stuff.  He has zero say in what I buy or do with my cash, and vice versa. 
Makes for a more harmonious life.....lord knows there are plenty of other stressors with 4 teens.......
BUT it is true that these guys just do not understand our love of shoes, bags, etc, and probably never will.....oh well.....
I cannot wait to hear which H accessory you end up with! 
And thanks for the CDC tip!


----------



## Cari284

pilatesworks said:


> Cari, I would love the cold!
> It is getting warmer here, and I hate the summer.....One hundred degree days are coming!
> Be prepared to hear me b%$#h about the weather daily!
> 
> Oh Panda, it is your money, so just do whatever you want!
> My DH and I keep all our personal money separate (of course the savings and investments are in both out names) BUT not the small stuff.  He has zero say in what I buy or do with my cash, and vice versa.
> Makes for a more harmonious life.....lord knows there are plenty of other stressors with 4 teens.......
> BUT it is true that these guys just do not understand our love of shoes, bags, etc, and probably never will.....oh well.....
> I cannot wait to hear which H accessory you end up with!
> And thanks for the CDC tip!



Well here it's too cold  It's been around 5 F here, but now it's getting a bit better.. We have actually had around 33 F this week and hopefully it will get much warmer very soon! Oh no? You don't like the summer, I love love love the summer although I've never been to Texas during the summer, can imagine that it's pretty hot  Don't worry, we all complain!


----------



## gratefull

hey Panda, Cari and pilatesworks,

sayin' hi to y'all...  I'm eavesdropping haha

The H thing sounds amazing, tempting.. too scary for me knowing temptation haha

Cari, I'm sorry it's so cold..
Pilatesworks, I know what you mean about summer!  weird, huh?  people can't wait til summer, and I sit here and cringe!  Granted, I am in So. Cal. and you are in Texas -  I am in no way referring that it's as bad as Texas here!    
But I hear what you're sayin!  I personally like cooler weather.  Like say San Francisco would be jut right.
PS  We're going to see the inlaws near Austin in August..... uugghhh


----------



## PANda_USC

:uts *cari's boo* in a bubble:: I must isolate the germs so that you two don't get eachother perpetually sick! And meow..it's..uhm..$$ that has been gifted to me, lol. But I guess to be fair, I guess buying 6 of the same thing(6 CDCs),  spending over $11K, within two weeks is a bit hahah, excessive, >_<. I think he would've been okay if it was just 1 bag..instead of 6 CDCs

*Leslie*, lol. Oyy..the croc wallet I want is $5K, >_<. So gorgeous though..and I'm looking at this fuchsia lizard wallet, and two black clutches and a few accessories for my future birkins. . P.S: there's am ombre CDC on the Bay but the premium is a few hundred..meow!

*gratefull*, come out to San Francisco!!! The weather is fabulous here! Not too hot or cold..it's gonna be high 60's here soon, meow!


----------



## erinrose

6 CDCs is a lot, but I´ve always belived in buying what you love so I say go for it! When do you think it´s time for a birkin?  

I think spring will come to Sweden very soon, it was snowing in the morning, but after lunch the sun was out! Not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## PANda_USC

*erin*, Oh I hope it gets warmer over there for you!! And meow..Birkin will come when/if special order goes through. I want the perfect, fun, pop of color for my first. First birkin's ETA is 1 year


----------



## gratefull

panda!!!

Yes!  SF!!   Looove it!

Why am I not living there?!   

Ok I better watch it.  The minute I step on the same soil as you is the minute I am in biiiiig trouble.   Or my pocketbook that is.  
With your good taste!!

:greengrin:


----------



## gratefull

erinrose that sounds beautiful there!


----------



## gratefull

panda the H pop of color sounds  perfect

meow back  haha


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* You´ll so happy when you finally have your dreamy colorful birkin with you! Crossing my fingers for you! Thank you I really hope winter will go away soon, can´t imagine what SF is like now!


----------



## erinrose

gratefull said:


> erinrose that sounds beautiful there!


 
When the sun is out it´s lovely over here!


----------



## gratefull

PS   panda,
if I were coming to SF I would totally PM you!

Gotta wait til my toddler is a little older  lol

Otherwise I'd be in the park all day instead of the boutiques


----------



## gratefull

btw erinrose it's perfect where I am right now....

bright sun,  70's/ 80's...

enjoy your day


----------



## gratefull

panda what do you like to do for fun

besides shopping of course


----------



## PANda_USC

*erinrose*, 

*gratefull*, I love dancing..traveling..I'm starting to work out again..ice skating..badminton...drawing...sculpting toys..uhm...carving stamps..eating..eating some more...

you? How old is your babbbyyyy?


----------



## PANda_USC

*gratefull*, oh yes, for fun, I also volunteer as a tutor for inner-city middle schoolers and high schoolers...keeps the brain active, hehehehe.


----------



## purse-nality

oops... nvm!

hello anyway!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> :uts *cari's boo* in a bubble:: I must isolate the germs so that you two don't get eachother perpetually sick! And meow..it's..uhm..$$ that has been gifted to me, lol. But I guess to be fair, I guess buying 6 of the same thing(6 CDCs),  spending over $11K, within two weeks is a bit hahah, excessive, >_<. I think he would've been okay if it was just 1 bag..instead of 6 CDCs
> 
> *Leslie*, lol. Oyy..the croc wallet I want is $5K, >_<. So gorgeous though..and I'm looking at this fuchsia lizard wallet, and two black clutches and a few accessories for my future birkins. . P.S: there's am ombre CDC on the Bay but the premium is a few hundred..meow!
> 
> *gratefull*, come out to San Francisco!!! The weather is fabulous here! Not too hot or cold..it's gonna be high 60's here soon, meow!



Thank you so much for the bubble  I'm in bed now with a headache, a nose as huge as two Birkins together (not as pretty though) and "womanly troubles", not fun at all  I want to get better, so I'm just going to have an easy day today.. Dreaming about the Jumbo/Maxi or whatever it'll be!


Yes, I can understand that he thinks that is a bit too much, it _is_ a lot of money, although it's your money!




PANda_USC said:


> *erin*, Oh I hope it gets warmer over there for you!! And meow..Birkin will come when/if special order goes through. I want the perfect, fun, pop of color for my first. First birkin's ETA is 1 year



I love love love that you're choosing colour for your first, it will look gorgeous on you  I'm crossing my fingers for your special order. Do you want a different colour inside and of the stiching as well? I would love a Gris T/Etoupe Birkin with a purple or pink inside 


ETA? Do you mean that you can only purchase one Brikin at a time when you buy the first? I've also head that. Or that you have to wait around a year?


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, ahhh, ::gives you some chocolate and heat pad and cold meds and lots of blankies:: Get well soon hun!!

Oo, your combo sounds divine! I'm really not that concerned about the lining of my first H. Meow..and with special orders..since there's so many people on the list, it can take up to two years to get the bag of your dreams made! I think my SA knows that I'm very eager and committed to buying a few Birkins and is gonna let me slide with the whole special order thing(usually reserved to customers they've known for a long time). Meow! Gris T Gris T Cari!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, ahhh, ::gives you some chocolate and heat pad and cold meds and lots of blankies:: Get well soon hun!!
> 
> Oo, your combo sounds divine! I'm really not that concerned about the lining of my first H. Meow..and with special orders..since there's so many people on the list, it can take up to two years to get the bag of your dreams made! I think my SA knows that I'm very eager and committed to buying a few Birkins and is gonna let me slide with the whole special order thing(usually reserved to customers they've known for a long time). Meow! Gris T Gris T Cari!!



Thank you hun. My stomach hurts so bad :cry:

Well, I'm not sure if I'm going to have a special lining of my first, I'm afraid that would take some more time. But I want a fun lining of one of my future Birkins anyway 

Oh that's really good! Lucky you! I don't want to order one from the Hermés store here though.. They are so so boring and not so nice.. Do you pay for the bag when it arrives or when you order it? I've always wondered that.. Or a bit before and a bit after?..


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, when it arrives! ^_^! So it's best to always save up for that special day when it shows up. You can also pass on a special order you've made, meow!


----------



## annaspanna33

Hey ladies....wasn't really sure where to post so thought I'd try here - would be so grateful for any answers or ideas where better to post 

How much should you expect to pay for a vintage Mini Flap these days? Like a red lambskin, GHW?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, when it arrives! ^_^! So it's best to always save up for that special day when it shows up. You can also pass on a special order you've made, meow!



Ooh.. So perhaps it's a good to make your order some time before you actually want it  Yes, I know! But I could never do that


----------



## ntntgo

Evening Ladies,
I have a question that I'm hoping that one of you Vintage junkies can help me with.  I was given a pair of  OTK custom made, goatskin riding boots with the raised CC logo embriodered on the toe of the boot.  They must be vintage because my friend's dad had them made for her in Paris and he's been passed for over 20 years.  She only worn them once because they didn't fit and it bothered her to have them in her house anymore.  Knowing what a collector I am, she gave them to me. Does anyone know of anyone who can identify a pair of boots like this and tell me how old they are?
I am fascinated by them and am obsessed with finding out their origin.  Any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## ntntgo

Hi *Panda*


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> My current crush: Caroline Bromst



Jaded! She's Swedish


----------



## erinrose

Isn´t she outside of Birger jarlspassagen


----------



## Cari284




----------



## mojo

girlies, could I please have a quick consult????

I'm getting guilt pangs at the moment......

thanks to a complete and utter lack of self control, I am now in the midst of acquiring bag number 4 this year!  and they are all jumbos with 1 maxi.

GULP........

I am funding all these purchases with money which I work pretty hard to earn and not going into debt or starving my family or anything like that.

But, despite the "affordability", is it still too extravagant and self-indulgent????

Rather ashamedly, I should also confess that I am also hoping to buy this year another jumbo (any time later) and a maxi (won't be out till fall).

sigh..........


----------



## scorpchris19

*Mojo*, you're not alone ....... I've bought 5 Chanels (& sold 1) since July last year.  I also sold some of my other designer bags to fund the Chanel-purchase.  I'm telling myself to stop ..... but I CAN'T! 



mojo said:


> girlies, could I please have a quick consult????
> 
> I'm getting guilt pangs at the moment......
> 
> thanks to a complete and utter lack of self control, I am now in the midst of acquiring bag number 4 this year! and they are all jumbos with 1 maxi.
> 
> GULP........
> 
> I am funding all these purchases with money which I work pretty hard to earn and not going into debt or starving my family or anything like that.
> 
> But, despite the "affordability", is it still too extravagant and self-indulgent????
> 
> Rather ashamedly, I should also confess that I am also hoping to buy this year another jumbo (any time later) and a maxi (won't be out till fall).
> 
> sigh..........


----------



## Jaded81

I am totally in LOVE with her atm!!! My SO says it is a little disturbing! hehehe



Cari284 said:


> Jaded! She's Swedish


----------



## erinrose

My GST still hasn´t arrived at the store and it´s the end of March  When I spoke to the store manager a week ago he clearly stated that the they are expecting it during this month, but it still isn´t there. Is it normal for bags to be delayed?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Aw, I am so sorry you have to wait! 
I have never pre-ordered so I have no idea if this is the norm or not......


----------



## mojo

scorpchris19 said:


> *Mojo*, you're not alone ....... I've bought 5 Chanels (& sold 1) since July last year. I also sold some of my other designer bags to fund the Chanel-purchase. I'm telling myself to stop ..... but I CAN'T!


 
hiya scorp!  Heehee, we are such addicts........

I am so stopping after my blue roi chevron.....at least for a couple of months!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Hey dearie, I'm so sorry to hear that there has been a delay. Me too, I have no idea if this is the norm. Hope it'll arrive soon!!! *hugs*



erinrose said:


> My GST still hasn´t arrived at the store and it´s the end of March  When I spoke to the store manager a week ago he clearly stated that the they are expecting it during this month, but it still isn´t there. Is it normal for bags to be delayed?


----------



## cookie87

hi girls.. any one knows if this chanel earrings design... do they hv it in necklace ? and wad other colors are there?


----------



## gnourtmat

when i first joined purse forum, i was a chanel-virgin... i browsed  and contributed in the louis, gucci, prada and chanel forums but now that i finally popped my chanel cherry... i hardly go into the other forums! im a traitor


----------



## erinrose

Jaded81 said:


> Hey dearie, I'm so sorry to hear that there has been a delay. Me too, I have no idea if this is the norm. Hope it'll arrive soon!!! *hugs*


 
Thank you my lovely  Only two days remain of this month so I´m crossing my fingers and hoping it will come very soon


----------



## raradarling

hey ladies!

Does this ever happen to you? I recently sold one of my Chanels on eBay and the person who I sold it to turned around and re-listed it for almost $700 more!!  I was really upset when I saw it back on eBay mere days after I had mailed it to them. I didn't think they'd be able to get what they were asking but to my shock they did! And they didn't list any of the stains or scratches that the bag had either.

Maybe it's because the big sellers on eBay have the set-up to take better pictures so they are able to sell for more? But in the end it's the same bag! I almost feel sorry for the person who bought it at $700 over what I had sold it for 5 days prior!

Thanks for letting me rant! I feel better already.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow that's rude! OMG when I was in NYC over the weekend I can't tell you how many fake bags I saw people trying to sell while walking down Time Square along with LV. Eeek gross... And there were actually quite a few people buying them..  Gross


----------



## pilatesworks

raradarling, that same thing happened to me recently, tho the seller did not manage to sell the bag for double my selling price.....the listing ended with no bidders.
Of course it is the buyers perogative to do whatever they want with the bags they buy, but I guess I love each and every one of my bags, even if I sell them.....and I always hope they go to a loving home as opposed to someone just trying to make a buck.....KWIM? 
I am kind of silly and sentimental, I guess!


----------



## djrr

*raradarling* maybe you can just think of it as you selling to a consignment store... so you won't feel too bad. a lot of consignment/second hand stores do buy bags at a pretty low price and resell it for a high price.


----------



## Jaded81

Any word yet my dear? 



erinrose said:


> Thank you my lovely  Only two days remain of this month so I´m crossing my fingers and hoping it will come very soon


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhhh *hugs* I can imagine how annoyed you must feel! But at least you managed to sell you bag right? 



raradarling said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> Does this ever happen to you? I recently sold one of my Chanels on eBay and the person who I sold it to turned around and re-listed it for almost $700 more!!  I was really upset when I saw it back on eBay mere days after I had mailed it to them. I didn't think they'd be able to get what they were asking but to my shock they did! And they didn't list any of the stains or scratches that the bag had either.
> 
> Maybe it's because the big sellers on eBay have the set-up to take better pictures so they are able to sell for more? But in the end it's the same bag! I almost feel sorry for the person who bought it at $700 over what I had sold it for 5 days prior!
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant! I feel better already.


----------



## djrr

gnourtmat said:


> when i first joined purse forum, i was a chanel-virgin... i browsed  and contributed in the louis, gucci, prada and chanel forums but now that i finally popped my chanel cherry... i hardly go into the other forums! im a traitor



^ LOL. Chanel forum is very evil and addictive.


----------



## gnourtmat

djrr said:


> ^ LOL. Chanel forum is very evil and addictive.



lol i agree! i am glad i am not the only one!


----------



## bdrmflr

djrr said:


> ^ LOL. Chanel forum is very evil and addictive.



Agreed. I have one in the mail and am already looking into ordering/bidding on another one .


----------



## Jaded81

Arghhhhh was planning to take one of my Chanel babies out today, then it started raining just before I left the apartment!!! Grrrr!!! Oh well, a dry Chanel is def better than a wet one!!


----------



## raradarling

thanks ladies! I know it's one of those things that kinda comes with the territory when you sell a bag. Pilatesworks - I am also pretty sentimental when it comes to my bags so I know what you mean!


----------



## nycgirl330

has anyone seen the white envelope woc in person?  is it better w/ silver hardware or gold?  Thanks   I'm thinking about picking this up, but I would have to order it w/out ever seeing it first!  I currently only have chanels with silver hardware..


----------



## bdrmflr

*nycgirl330*, it looks a billion times better in SH, but that's my preference. IMO only few bags look good with GH especially not light colored ones.


----------



## erinrose

Jaded81 said:


> Any word yet my dear?


 
Yes I called today and guess what, they are experiencing some problems in Paris so the bag has been delayed and the worst part is they don´t know when it will come  It could take several months... They did offer to refund the money I´ve paid for it, but I won´t be going abroad anytime soon and therefore have no chance in getting it from another store so I declined and said I´ll just wait some more. I could get the money back and order it from a different country but it´s too much hassle.


----------



## nycgirl330

bdrmflr said:


> *nycgirl330*, it looks a billion times better in SH, but that's my preference. IMO only few bags look good with GH especially not light colored ones.



Thanks for the input!  I thought the white/gold looked a little too harsh.  Thanks


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari, erin, Leslie, A's*, I'm backkk!!! ^_^. I hope all of you have been doing well mes cheries!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

We all missed you, Panda! 
It is just not the same without you popping in! 
I am on my way to NYC for Easter, my DD's choir is singing at Carnegie Hall on Easter Sunday!
I am so ready to get out of town for a few days.....


----------



## PANda_USC

*L*, :: Oh my, congrats to your DD and you!! What an accomplishment, your DD performing in Carnegie Hall! Have fun in NYC and don't do anything I wouldn't do(yes, it's regarding splurging, lol), ehehehhehe.  Happy early Easter!!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Yes I called today and guess what, they are experiencing some problems in Paris so the bag has been delayed and the worst part is they don´t know when it will come  It could take several months... They did offer to refund the money I´ve paid for it, but I won´t be going abroad anytime soon and therefore have no chance in getting it from another store so I declined and said I´ll just wait some more. I could get the money back and order it from a different country but it´s too much hassle.



Oh no  But I think it will come sooner than you know  I'll cross all my fingers and toes for you!




PANda_USC said:


> *cari, erin, Leslie, A's*, I'm backkk!!! ^_^. I hope all of you have been doing well mes cheries!!!



Ahhh hi Panda  I'm back from Prague now as well!


----------



## bdrmflr

Regarding GH v. SH. Does anyone prefer the 2.55 with GH v. SH? I'm a SH girl all the way, but I'm thinking about getting the 227 with GH because it's more classic. But I fear it looking too "old." Should I try something new and go with GH? It is a lovely combo.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi everyone,
I am pulling an all-nighter ( first in MANY years....) as it is just not worth it to sleep for 2 hours to get up for a very early flight......
Wish me luck! 
I am bringing Katy's 3 brothers with me......my 17 YO is Autistic and I am kinda nervous as you never quite know what will happen....he does love to fly, so I am hoping all will be well. 
We are all excited as all the relatives will be there, many we have not seen in a long time!


----------



## bdrmflr

*pilatesworks*,  Sounds lovely. I love NYC, but have never been to Carnegie though it looks grand from the interstate. I'm currently in school... I can't remember the last time I slept a full night .

 Here's wishing you a safe trip. I'm sure I missed it, but are you taking any special-showstopping handbags with you esp. for the reunion time ?


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *cari, erin, Leslie, A's*, I'm backkk!!! ^_^. I hope all of you have been doing well mes cheries!!!


 
Welcome back dear Panda! 



Cari284 said:


> Oh no  But I think it will come sooner than you know  I'll cross all my fingers and toes for you!
> 
> Ahhh hi Panda  I'm back from Prague now as well!


 
Thank you love 



pilatesworks said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am pulling an all-nighter ( first in MANY years....) as it is just not worth it to sleep for 2 hours to get up for a very early flight......
> Wish me luck!
> I am bringing Katy's 3 brothers with me......my 17 YO is Autistic and I am kinda nervous as you never quite know what will happen....he does love to fly, so I am hoping all will be well.
> We are all excited as all the relatives will be there, many we have not seen in a long time!


 
Hope you´ll have a safe trip an amazing time!


----------



## pilatesworks

Yay! We are all at the Airport and all is well.....


----------



## Cari284

pilatesworks said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am pulling an all-nighter ( first in MANY years....) as it is just not worth it to sleep for 2 hours to get up for a very early flight......
> Wish me luck!
> I am bringing Katy's 3 brothers with me......my 17 YO is Autistic and I am kinda nervous as you never quite know what will happen....he does love to fly, so I am hoping all will be well.
> We are all excited as all the relatives will be there, many we have not seen in a long time!



I hope you'll have a wonderful trip  Have a safe and very fun trip!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Hello~~~ I just popped in to share some good news!  After a year of hard work, I finally got accepted into the teachers college of my choice! YAY!  I don't have to worry anymore~~~~~  Tomorrow I am going to Toronto on the train to meet up with my dbf
but not before I get my hair DONE!  Yay!  My hair is soooo gross at the moment!
I want to take my reissue 226 or double flap, but the last time I was at the hair salon, my hairdresser grabbed my bag and tried it on.  Plus, there are unknown chemicals all over and hair everywhere!  I'm thinking of just taking my Longchamp bag...

I gotta go~~~ It's gorgeous out!  I'm taking my dogs out for a walk!


----------



## NYCavalier

ohh *Leslie* you will have so much fun in the city over the Holiday weekend!!!! It is gorgeous here -- no rain in sight!!!
*luv2ownabirkin* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so amazing!! You must feel great; and you should!!! That is a huge accomplishment in itself!


I am squeelingggg with excitment over here right now... I was not a huge Chevron fan, but one color stopped me in my tracks! Well, that combined w/ triple points at NM today I was S-O-L-D!

Sooo... I have a chevron jumbo on it's way to me.......... I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will keep the color underwraps so there is a tiny element of surprise to come


----------



## purse-nality

testing... tpf closed????!!! :cry:


----------



## jessiephy

Hi everyone, 

Did anyone see the message on TPF?? 

or is this an april fool's joke??

What is going on??

"_Dear TPFer, 

After taking a good look at our lives, we realized that there was an urgency for drastic change. We decided to leave our passion for bags behind, move to the woods and engage in collecting yard gnomes.

Because of this, we will be closing down tPF and keeping everything as a locked archive. 

Please understand this is our time of change and finding our true selves. 


The TPF Administration_"


----------



## Bevyofpurses

jessiephy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Did anyone see the message on TPF??
> 
> or is this an april fool's joke??
> 
> What is going on??
> 
> "_Dear TPFer,
> 
> After taking a good look at our lives, we realized that there was an urgency for drastic change. We decided to leave our passion for bags behind, move to the woods and engage in collecting yard gnomes.
> 
> Because of this, we will be closing down tPF and keeping everything as a locked archive.
> 
> Please understand this is our time of change and finding our true selves.
> 
> 
> The TPF Administration_"




Same surprised reaction here  yes it's an april fool's joke


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

NYCavalier said:


> ohh *Leslie* you will have so much fun in the city over the Holiday weekend!!!! It is gorgeous here -- no rain in sight!!!
> *luv2ownabirkin* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so amazing!! You must feel great; and you should!!! That is a huge accomplishment in itself!
> 
> 
> I am squeelingggg with excitment over here right now... I was not a huge Chevron fan, but one color stopped me in my tracks! Well, that combined w/ triple points at NM today I was S-O-L-D!
> 
> Sooo... I have a chevron jumbo on it's way to me.......... I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will keep the color underwraps so there is a tiny element of surprise to come


 
Thanks so  much!  Can't wait to see your chevvvvvvron!


----------



## jessiephy

Bevyofpurses said:


> Same surprised reaction here  yes it's an april fool's joke



OMG!! I almost fell off from my chair when I saw that! Thank god it's a joke!


----------



## Cari284

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Hello~~~ I just popped in to share some good news!  After a year of hard work, I finally got accepted into the teachers college of my choice! YAY!  I don't have to worry anymore~~~~~  Tomorrow I am going to Toronto on the train to meet up with my dbf
> but not before I get my hair DONE!  Yay!  My hair is soooo gross at the moment!
> I want to take my reissue 226 or double flap, but the last time I was at the hair salon, my hairdresser grabbed my bag and tried it on.  Plus, there are unknown chemicals all over and hair everywhere!  I'm thinking of just taking my Longchamp bag...
> 
> I gotta go~~~ It's gorgeous out!  I'm taking my dogs out for a walk!



Oh I'm so happy for you! Congratulations 




NYCavalier said:


> ohh *Leslie* you will have so much fun in the city over the Holiday weekend!!!! It is gorgeous here -- no rain in sight!!!
> *luv2ownabirkin* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so amazing!! You must feel great; and you should!!! That is a huge accomplishment in itself!
> 
> 
> I am squeelingggg with excitment over here right now... I was not a huge Chevron fan, but one color stopped me in my tracks! Well, that combined w/ triple points at NM today I was S-O-L-D!
> 
> Sooo... I have a chevron jumbo on it's way to me.......... I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will keep the color underwraps so there is a tiny element of surprise to come



Gahhh I can't wait to see your reveal  Congratulations to you! 




jessiephy said:


> OMG!! I almost fell off from my chair when I saw that! Thank god it's a joke!



Haha


----------



## erinrose

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Hello~~~ I just popped in to share some good news! After a year of hard work, I finally got accepted into the teachers college of my choice! YAY! I don't have to worry anymore~~~~~ Tomorrow I am going to Toronto on the train to meet up with my dbf
> but not before I get my hair DONE! Yay! My hair is soooo gross at the moment!
> I want to take my reissue 226 or double flap, but the last time I was at the hair salon, my hairdresser grabbed my bag and tried it on. Plus, there are unknown chemicals all over and hair everywhere! I'm thinking of just taking my Longchamp bag...
> 
> I gotta go~~~ It's gorgeous out! I'm taking my dogs out for a walk!


 
Congrats to you! That´s an amazing accomplishment This calls for a toast  



NYCavalier said:


> ohh *Leslie* you will have so much fun in the city over the Holiday weekend!!!! It is gorgeous here -- no rain in sight!!!
> *luv2ownabirkin* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so amazing!! You must feel great; and you should!!! That is a huge accomplishment in itself!
> 
> 
> I am squeelingggg with excitment over here right now... I was not a huge Chevron fan, but one color stopped me in my tracks! Well, that combined w/ triple points at NM today I was S-O-L-D!
> 
> Sooo... I have a chevron jumbo on it's way to me.......... I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will keep the color underwraps so there is a tiny element of surprise to come


 
Can´t wait to see the color of the bag! Congrats to you!



jessiephy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Did anyone see the message on TPF??
> 
> or is this an april fool's joke??
> 
> What is going on??
> 
> "_Dear TPFer, _
> 
> _After taking a good look at our lives, we realized that there was an urgency for drastic change. We decided to leave our passion for bags behind, move to the woods and engage in collecting yard gnomes._
> 
> _Because of this, we will be closing down tPF and keeping everything as a locked archive. _
> 
> _Please understand this is our time of change and finding our true selves. _
> 
> 
> _The TPF Administration_"


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhhh I'm so sorry to hear that! It would be here before you know it! Will keep my fingers crossed too that it will come soon!!!!



erinrose said:


> Yes I called today and guess what, they are experiencing some problems in Paris so the bag has been delayed and the worst part is they don´t know when it will come  It could take several months... They did offer to refund the money I´ve paid for it, but I won´t be going abroad anytime soon and therefore have no chance in getting it from another store so I declined and said I´ll just wait some more. I could get the money back and order it from a different country but it´s too much hassle.


----------



## Jaded81

Hope you had a safe trip and have a great time in NYC!!



pilatesworks said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am pulling an all-nighter ( first in MANY years....) as it is just not worth it to sleep for 2 hours to get up for a very early flight......
> Wish me luck!
> I am bringing Katy's 3 brothers with me......my 17 YO is Autistic and I am kinda nervous as you never quite know what will happen....he does love to fly, so I am hoping all will be well.
> We are all excited as all the relatives will be there, many we have not seen in a long time!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! That is wonderful news!!!!



luv2ownabirkin said:


> Hello~~~ I just popped in to share some good news!  After a year of hard work, I finally got accepted into the teachers college of my choice! YAY!  I don't have to worry anymore~~~~~  Tomorrow I am going to Toronto on the train to meet up with my dbf
> but not before I get my hair DONE!  Yay!  My hair is soooo gross at the moment!
> I want to take my reissue 226 or double flap, but the last time I was at the hair salon, my hairdresser grabbed my bag and tried it on.  Plus, there are unknown chemicals all over and hair everywhere!  I'm thinking of just taking my Longchamp bag...
> 
> I gotta go~~~ It's gorgeous out!  I'm taking my dogs out for a walk!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL seems like alot of people got fooled!! 



jessiephy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Did anyone see the message on TPF??
> 
> or is this an april fool's joke??
> 
> What is going on??
> 
> "_Dear TPFer,
> 
> After taking a good look at our lives, we realized that there was an urgency for drastic change. We decided to leave our passion for bags behind, move to the woods and engage in collecting yard gnomes.
> 
> Because of this, we will be closing down tPF and keeping everything as a locked archive.
> 
> Please understand this is our time of change and finding our true selves.
> 
> 
> The TPF Administration_"


----------



## erinrose

Jaded81 said:


> Awhhhh I'm so sorry to hear that! It would be here before you know it! Will keep my fingers crossed too that it will come soon!!!!


 
Thank you my dear, we´ll see when it finally comes...


----------



## Jaded81

Welcome back Panda!


----------



## gnourtmat

is there a GST club thread??? f so, i want in! if not, should i start it up?


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! Can't wait to see which colour you picked 



NYCavalier said:


> ohh *Leslie* you will have so much fun in the city over the Holiday weekend!!!! It is gorgeous here -- no rain in sight!!!
> *luv2ownabirkin* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so amazing!! You must feel great; and you should!!! That is a huge accomplishment in itself!
> 
> 
> I am squeelingggg with excitment over here right now... I was not a huge Chevron fan, but one color stopped me in my tracks! Well, that combined w/ triple points at NM today I was S-O-L-D!
> 
> Sooo... I have a chevron jumbo on it's way to me.......... I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will keep the color underwraps so there is a tiny element of surprise to come


----------



## Jaded81

Am Booooorrrrreeeedddddd!!!!


----------



## jessiephy

Jaded81 said:


> Am Booooorrrrreeeedddddd!!!!



I'm watching an old korean movie, called "200 pounds beauty" on youTube! 
Try it if you haven't!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NSZO5cpl40&feature=related


----------



## Jaded81

I've watched it already... TWICE!



jessiephy said:


> I'm watching an old korean movie, called "200 pounds beauty" on youTube!
> Try it if you haven't!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NSZO5cpl40&feature=related


----------



## Cari284

gnourtmat said:


> is there a GST club thread??? f so, i want in! if not, should i start it up?



I have no idea. But you should start one if there isn't anyone!


----------



## gnourtmat

Cari284 said:


> I have no idea. But you should start one if there isn't anyone!



I started one up! I hope it went through! I'm using my cell phone


----------



## jessiephy

Jaded81 said:


> I've watched it already... TWICE!



*hahaha* It's quite nice isn't it


----------



## Jaded81

Yes it is! It is my fave korean movie!



jessiephy said:


> *hahaha* It's quite nice isn't it


----------



## Jaded81

Happy easter everyone!!!


----------



## erinrose

Happy easter!!


----------



## linnpinn

Hello  I joined in 2006.. and this is my first post; I JUST GOT A CHANEL! Soo happy. 

Haha.


----------



## erinrose

Congrats to you! Don´t forget to do a reveal!


----------



## linnpinn

I will! I got it yesterday at Rue Cambon i Paris, the last one they had... So exited. 
Was a great feeling waking up this morning in Oslo, Norway, seeing the white shopping bag and realizing that it wasn't all a dream!


----------



## erinrose

Congrats on getting the last one they had!


----------



## bdrmflr

*linnpinn*, welcome to the wonderful world of CHANEL! Share with us what you picked up?


----------



## gnourtmat

linnpinn said:


> Hello  I joined in 2006.. and this is my first post; I JUST GOT A CHANEL! Soo happy.
> 
> Haha.



congrats! time to do a reveal!


----------



## gnourtmat

& Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## jRoxy13

Happy Easter! 

Does everyone love Diet Coke and KL as much as I do? 
http://www.colette.fr/files/image_image_new_93914_fr.jpg
I want one!

The collector's set is a bit silly IMO, though (over $80):
http://www.colette.fr/files/image_image_new_94070_en.jpg

(fb)


----------



## linnpinn

bdrmflr said:


> *linnpinn*, welcome to the wonderful world of CHANEL! Share with us what you picked up?



A black maxi jumbo, caviar leather, gold hardware. It's my birthday tomorrow, I'm a lucky, lucky girl! 

It was between the Chanel and a Miu Miu bow, so happy I got the Chanel, now I don't have to steal my moms smaller one. 

I will do a reveal when I go back to my apartment, I don't have my camera cord here.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

linnpinn said:


> A black maxi jumbo, caviar leather, gold hardware. It's my birthday tomorrow, I'm a lucky, lucky girl!
> 
> It was between the Chanel and a Miu Miu bow, so happy I got the Chanel, now I don't have to steal my moms smaller one.
> 
> I will do a reveal when I go back to my apartment, I don't have my camera cord here.



Awww congrats linnpinn, can't wait to see your reveal and advance happy birthday!!

Chiming in to jaded and jessiephy's Korean novela theme conversation, I just finished watching the Filipino version of korea's "lovers in paris". It's such a charming tv/movie show. I became a fan of lee dong gun from then on


----------



## Cari284

*linnpinn*, congratulations!


----------



## jessiephy

Bevyofpurses said:


> Awww congrats linnpinn, can't wait to see your reveal and advance happy birthday!!
> 
> Chiming in to jaded and jessiephy's Korean novela theme conversation, I just finished watching the Filipino version of korea's "lovers in paris". It's such a charming tv/movie show. I became a fan of lee dong gun from then on



 Actually I don't watch a lot of korean movies, 200 pounds beauty and sex is zero are probably the ones I ever watched before  But I'm going to try the one you recommend *kekeke*...hopefully I won't get addicted to korean movies. 

You know what, talking about korean...my boss is a Korean.. 
To me, I think he is one of those good looking kind..:greengrin:
And after watching "200 pounds beauty", I think he kinda resemble the main actor.  
But he's not very tall, probably 5'3 i guess. 
Heh, Why am I talking about men now??  Okay, back to work!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi gals! Does anybody know if there is a Chanel store/department stores that sell Chanel in Edinburgh or Glascow? I'm going there in a month


----------



## alibee03

hey! does anyone know how much is a chanel wallet on a chain, model is the one on the chanel website under classics, no. 4!! does anyone know how much it costs in singapore boutiques, US boutiques and Italy?? wanna compare prices to see which is cheaper!! wanna get my first chanel! i'm such a newbie! help me pls!(:


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi *P&P*!! I don't know who sells Chanel in Edinburgh or Glascow, but I'm happy to see you in the Chanel forum and can't wait for your reveal when you finally get your classic flap


----------



## Bevyofpurses

NYCavalier said:


> Hi *P&P*!! I don't know who sells Chanel in Edinburgh or Glascow, but I'm happy to see you in the Chanel forum and can't wait for your reveal when you finally get your classic flap



You have a new avatar!! Is that gonna be the reveal later? Aww congrats candace, you finally scored your jumbo chevron. Is that the patent pink?


----------



## NYCavalier

Bevyofpurses said:


> You have a new avatar!! Is that gonna be the reveal later? Aww congrats candace, you finally scored your jumbo chevron. Is that the patent pink?



Yes it is!! I didn't do a reveal because it arrived at my apartment after I left for work today, so I ran back home and opened it; posted pictures... and now I'm back at work  I was too excited I could not wait!

I really love it! Thanks for all your lovely comments! Now, I really need to go on a ban! :ban: But after I saw your brilliant WOC.... I still have not been able to get it off my mind!


----------



## purses & pugs

NYCavalier said:


> Hi *P&P*!! I don't know who sells Chanel in Edinburgh or Glascow, but I'm happy to see you in the Chanel forum and can't wait for your reveal when you finally get your classic flap



*NYCavalier*, I do lurk at the Chanel forums from time to time, especially the Chanel in action thread
Wow, love your new bag! Gorgeous! And i certainly envy where you live - I would have given my right arm for living in Manhattan, NYC is my fav city in the whole world!!


----------



## Bri 333

Your new bag is so so lovely!! The shade of pink is gorgeous!!! BIG congrats to you!!! 





NYCavalier said:


> Yes it is!! I didn't do a reveal because it arrived at my apartment after I left for work today, so I ran back home and opened it; posted pictures... and now I'm back at work  I was too excited I could not wait!
> 
> I really love it! Thanks for all your lovely comments! Now, I really need to go on a ban! :ban: But after I saw your brilliant WOC.... I still have not been able to get it off my mind!


----------



## 604lvoe

hello everyone,

how come when i called chanel to ask if they had the medallion tote, the lady on the phone said there was no such thing... :/ 

what is it "really" called? tia


----------



## jessiephy

604lvoe said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> how come when i called chanel to ask if they had the medallion tote, the lady on the phone said there was no such thing... :/
> 
> what is it "really" called? tia



It is called the medallion tote  The lady is probably a new staff.


----------



## jessiephy

Hi Ladies,

I just went to my local chanel shop... (Didn't pick up any things today)
But I saw a few MAXI...Awwww...I think i'm in love 
I tried on it (Although it looks big on me), and I really really like to get one.
It's so gorgeous, especially in the new blue color..

But on a second thought, I always think it's hard to match blue color bag with my outfits. What do you ladies think??


----------



## NYCavalier

*jessiephy* Maxi is my favorite size!! I think it such a functional and amazing size. I have three of them and use them all the time!! 

I have a blue jumbo and a blue Bal city bag, and I actually use them a lot. Blue is easier to match than you think! But then again, I wear a lot of jeans and my eyes are blue.

If you love it, get it! xoxo!


----------



## Cari284

Hello all of you 

*jessiephy*, I think the Maxi is a stunning bag and a great choice! 


On to some sad news.. :cry:

It looks like my Milan trip will be canceled due to that my mother has too much work at the moment and can't go, which means no Chanel for me


----------



## mojo

oh no cari - so sorry to hear about milano!!  never mind, maybe something else better is in store for you!


----------



## mojo

jessiephy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just went to my local chanel shop... (Didn't pick up any things today)
> But I saw a few MAXI...Awwww...I think i'm in love
> I tried on it (Although it looks big on me), and I really really like to get one.
> It's so gorgeous, especially in the new blue color..
> 
> But on a second thought, I always think it's hard to match blue color bag with my outfits. What do you ladies think??


 
ooohhhh.....which blue maxi did you see???


----------



## can

Hi girls,

Whenever I make a posting on Chanel, I don't know if I should post it in "Chanel Shopping" or in "Chanel". Can anyone tell me which type of questions goes to which?


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Hello all of you
> 
> *jessiephy*, I think the Maxi is a stunning bag and a great choice!
> 
> 
> On to some sad news.. :cry:
> 
> It looks like my Milan trip will be canceled due to that my mother has too much work at the moment and can't go, which means no Chanel for me


 
That´s horrible I´m so sorry my dear  I was hoping you would come home with the jumbo, but if you´re going to France later this year you could maybe get it there? I´m still crossing my fingers and hoping you will get it soon even if it´s not in this month


----------



## ponnee

Holla ladies! 

have a great weekend!!


----------



## jessiephy

NYCavalier said:


> *jessiephy* Maxi is my favorite size!! I think it such a functional and amazing size. I have three of them and use them all the time!!
> 
> I have a blue jumbo and a blue Bal city bag, and I actually use them a lot. Blue is easier to match than you think! But then again, I wear a lot of jeans and my eyes are blue.
> 
> If you love it, get it! xoxo!



*NYCavalier *: Hahahaha, but I don't have blue eyes  Yeah, i think it's really functional. 
But I'm just worried about the weight, having heard that it might a big factor if you put lots of stuffs in there.



Cari284 said:


> Hello all of you
> 
> *jessiephy*, I think the Maxi is a stunning bag and a great choice!
> 
> On to some sad news.. :cry:
> 
> It looks like my Milan trip will be canceled due to that my mother has too much work at the moment and can't go, which means no Chanel for me



Dun feel sad *Cari * Think of it in a positive way, that can give you more time to save up for a chanel bag 



mojo said:


> ooohhhh.....which blue maxi did you see???


*Mojo *: Hmm..I think it's the new blue (not the degrade one) I heard some ladies were saying "this is the blue I'm been waiting for" in the shop. It's not a bright blue, something very natural..


----------



## NYCavalier

*jessiephy* : is this the blue you saw? I saw this at Bloomies and just stopped and  for a couple mins! (Borrowed the pic from the bay)


----------



## Nat

can said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Whenever I make a posting on Chanel, I don't know if I should post it in "Chanel Shopping" or in "Chanel". Can anyone tell me which type of questions goes to which?



Hi! General bag discussion, opinions, reveals, general questions etc. all go in the main forum. Inquiries about stock, prices, looking for..., stock availability all go in the shopping forum.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cari284

Thank you all for all of your kind words  


Yes, I'll try to see it in a positive way, and as you say *E* I can (hopefully) get it later this summer  I guess I'll just have to satisfy my needs with something else at the moment


----------



## erinrose

Maybe a Trevi Cari  or a pair of ray-ban aviators, I´m going to get a pair with an arista gold frame! We can be sunglasses twins


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Maybe a Trevi Cari  or a pair of ray-ban aviators, I´m going to get a pair with an arista gold frame! We can be sunglasses twins



Haha  The ray bans I'll definitely, I need new sunglasses  But I don't know. I love love love the Trevi and I want it. I just want to make sure that I can get the Chanel as well later on this summer


----------



## erinrose

Yeah, that of course, but the trevi must be tempting 

edit: I need new sunglasses too, haven´t bought a pair in two years


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Yeah, that of course, but the trevi must be tempting
> 
> edit: I need new sunglasses too, haven´t bought a pair in two years



Yes, the Trevi is really tempting 

Same here! I think we are worthy a pair of sunglasses


----------



## erinrose

I agree, we have to go sunglasses shopping!

I was looking at chanel glasses at NK, but the inventory is rather small and they didn´t have any I liked. Insteed the ray-ban aviators are my first choise! I´ve been wanting them for a while now! I´m going to go and look at them with my friend tomorrow!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> I agree, we have to go sunglasses shopping!
> 
> I was looking at chanel glasses at NK, but the inventory is rather small and they didn´t have any I liked. Insteed the ray-ban aviators are my first choise! I´ve been wanting them for a while now! I´m going to go and look at them with my friend tomorrow!



I feel exactly the same!  Haha this is too funny. Well, I think I'm going to go for them. Tried them on a few days ago and I looooved them. Really?!  I thought about going there tomorrow as well!


----------



## erinrose

Ohh maybe we´ll see each other!! That would be so fun!

We´ll be glasses twins!!

 NK had a pair of chanels that I first liked, but then I saw they had big pearls at the side which I´m not too sure about!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> Ohh maybe we´ll see each other!! That would be so fun!
> 
> We´ll be glasses twins!!
> 
> NK had a pair of chanels that I first liked, but then I saw they had big pearls at the side which I´m not too sure about!



Yes, and it's supposed to be nice weather tomorrow as well 

Haha yaay, but I think I'll get them in black


----------



## erinrose

Lovely weather at last!! Today was horrible, so grey.

They are stunning in black


----------



## jessiephy

NYCavalier said:


> *jessiephy* : is this the blue you saw? I saw this at Bloomies and just stopped and  for a couple mins! (Borrowed the pic from the bay)



YES! YES! YES!!!  This is exactly the one I saw! It's so lovely...
I love the CC logo as it's not very shiny... and the color is so natural...


----------



## mojo

NYCavalier said:


> *jessiephy* : is this the blue you saw? I saw this at Bloomies and just stopped and  for a couple mins! (Borrowed the pic from the bay)


 
this blue is gorgeous.......


----------



## Smoothoprter

I saw this on my commute to work this morning...


----------



## Nat

:coolpics: Chanel and VW Beetle, perfect combination


----------



## Smoothoprter

That's the second car I've seen in the last 12 months with a large CC logo on it.  Do you suppose it's some sort of sign?


----------



## jessiephy

Smoothoprter said:


> That's the second car I've seen in the last 12 months with a large CC logo on it.  Do you suppose it's some sort of sign?



I would think it's definitely a sign!!!


----------



## Cari284

Smoothoprter said:


> That's the second car I've seen in the last 12 months with a large CC logo on it.  Do you suppose it's some sort of sign?



Haha


----------



## Jaded81

I'm def going to have CC painted on our car when we get one!!

Whether SO likes it or not! hehehehe


----------



## Jaded81

AAAAAArrrgggggghhhhhh where is my parcellllll????


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^
I am waiting on something from overseas....and Fed Ex said that deliveries may be delayed due to the volcanic eruption! 
Of course, a delayed delivery pales in comparison to all the travellers that are stranded....but still very annoying!


----------



## Jaded81

You too????  Ohhhhh what are you getting?!?!?!?!

I know.. I would be annoyed if I were you too!!!



pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^
> I am waiting on something from overseas....and Fed Ex said that deliveries may be delayed due to the volcanic eruption!
> Of course, a delayed delivery pales in comparison to all the travellers that are stranded....but still very annoying!


----------



## Jaded81

Grrr mine arrived in Singapore Sat night... it is Monday morning now and they are STILL processing it at the post office! ARGH!!


----------



## pilatesworks

LOL, it is a secret for a while.....hee hee! 
I still am waiting to hear what YOU are getting too!


----------



## Jaded81

Me not telling either 

How has your day been dearie?



pilatesworks said:


> LOL, it is a secret for a while.....hee hee!
> I still am waiting to hear what YOU are getting too!


----------



## pilatesworks

Sooo, guess we will just have to be patient, hmmmmm?
My day is almost done.....I am pretty tired! 
Did the whole Mom thing.....driving around, helping with homework, making endless quantities of food for 3 teenage boys.....
Then, the kids drove me out of the house and straight to NM for some retail therapy......got a sexy/cool pair of CL's and a sensible pair of Toms.....
Our big project is building my 17 YO son a little house way out back, but still on our property......he is Autistic but feels the need to be a bit independent. 
It is quite a challenge as he has very definite ideas about what his house will look like, many of which are not architecturally possible.....
What about you? Hope you are having a great day! 
I gotta say that your latest action shot was stunning! Wow, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Jaded81

Just took a mini nap because I haven't been sleeping well lately and am going a little nuts pressing the refresh button to see if my parcel has left the post office yet!!!!!!

Congrats on your 2 new pair of shoes!! You def deserve to pamper yourself!!! That little house sounds amazing! You're such a sweet mom!!!! Are you and your DH building it yourselves??

Thanks for the compliment! You looked pretty hot yourself in the las action shot! Such a stylish mommy!!!!



pilatesworks said:


> Sooo, guess we will just have to be patient, hmmmmm?
> My day is almost done.....I am pretty tired!
> Did the whole Mom thing.....driving around, helping with homework, making endless quantities of food for 3 teenage boys.....
> Then, the kids drove me out of the house and straight to NM for some retail therapy......got a sexy/cool pair of CL's and a sensible pair of Toms.....
> Our big project is building my 17 YO son a little house way out back, but still on our property......he is Autistic but feels the need to be a bit independent.
> It is quite a challenge as he has very definite ideas about what his house will look like, many of which are not architecturally possible.....
> What about you? Hope you are having a great day!
> I gotta say that your latest action shot was stunning! Wow, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Jaded81

YAY! My baby is with the courier guy!!!!!!


----------



## Cari284

Gaaahh I can't wait to see both of your items


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im guessing Jaded has a new mini! or a med flap teeeeheee!


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> YAY! My baby is with the courier guy!!!!!!



Yay ! 
So, have you gotten it yet?!?!
As for Lex's house, my DH is designing it ( with Lex's help, since it is his house....) but he is hiring someone to build it. 
Thanks Jaded for your sweet compliment.....sometimes I just feel like an exhausted Mom, not at all stylish, tho I do try from time to time!


----------



## Jaded81

Hunny, I did a reveal this afternoon!! Like 5 hours ago!!!!!

Wow! Would love to see a pic when it is completed! Both you and DH sound like amazing parents!!!!

You gotta be joking! You always look stylish!!!! Heck I wanna live in your wardrobe!!!!



pilatesworks said:


> Yay !
> So, have you gotten it yet?!?!
> As for Lex's house, my DH is designing it ( with Lex's help, since it is his house....) but he is hiring someone to build it.
> Thanks Jaded for your sweet compliment.....sometimes I just feel like an exhausted Mom, not at all stylish, tho I do try from time to time!


----------



## Jaded81

Ahhhh now I understand what you meant in my reveal thread! hehehehe You're a cutie!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Im guessing Jaded has a new mini! or a med flap teeeeheee!


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> Hunny, I did a reveal this afternoon!! Like 5 hours ago!!!!!
> 
> Wow! Would love to see a pic when it is completed! Both you and DH sound like amazing parents!!!!
> 
> You gotta be joking! You always look stylish!!!! Heck I wanna live in your wardrobe!!!!



Huh? How did I miss it? 
( course I just woke up a couple of hours ago, and just got back from driving kids to school.....) 
I could not find a thread, and it was not in the April purchases thread? 
I am so confused, lol !


----------



## Jaded81

Hunny, it is right at the top!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/last-reveal-for-2010-a-580045.html


----------



## Bri 333

^ Your bag is beautiful. Gorgeous shade of dark silver. Perfect bag to go out with.


----------



## gnourtmat

Hello everyone! Is it just me or have you felt that the other forums are dead and boring once youve crossed over to the dark side?  

I think its just me or the fact no one responds as fast as they do over here! Maybe theyre all too busy lurking over here!


----------



## Cari284

gnourtmat said:


> Hello everyone! Is it just me or have you felt that the other forums are dead and boring once youve crossed over to the dark side?
> 
> I think its just me or the fact no one responds as fast as they do over here! Maybe theyre all too busy lurking over here!



I actually feel exactly the same  It's here where you get the fastest responses!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks again hun!



Bri 333 said:


> ^ Your bag is beautiful. Gorgeous shade of dark silver. Perfect bag to go out with.


----------



## Jaded81

I'm thinking that maybe the only way to stick to my ban is to stay away from TPF!! Don't know how I am going to do it otherwise!!!!!


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> I'm thinking that maybe the only way to stick to my ban is to stay away from TPF!! Don't know how I am going to do it otherwise!!!!!



I know, tPF contributes very much to my bag needs! But you can't leave us! I'll forbid it 

I'll miss you and your "in action" shots waaay too much! :cry:


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> I'm thinking that maybe the only way to stick to my ban is to stay away from TPF!! Don't know how I am going to do it otherwise!!!!!



NOOOOOOO! First Panda, and now maybe you will leave? 
I would be heartbroken.....:cry:
But I do understand......I fall in love with things I see on here every single day, that I otherwise would not know existed ! 
Stay on TPF and stay strong! We will help and talk you out of anything you are tempted to buy!


----------



## jessiephy

Jaded81 said:


> I'm thinking that maybe the only way to stick to my ban is to stay away from TPF!! Don't know how I am going to do it otherwise!!!!!



Hmmm... don't go evilbay or chanel boutique. That should help


----------



## Jaded81

Awwhhhhhh you're so sweet 



Cari284 said:


> I know, tPF contributes very much to my bag needs! But you can't leave us! I'll forbid it
> 
> I'll miss you and your "in action" shots waaay too much! :cry:


----------



## Jaded81

Panda is leaving TPF????? 

Awhhhhhh hun, thank you!!!! 



pilatesworks said:


> NOOOOOOO! First Panda, and now maybe you will leave?
> I would be heartbroken.....:cry:
> But I do understand......I fall in love with things I see on here every single day, that I otherwise would not know existed !
> Stay on TPF and stay strong! We will help and talk you out of anything you are tempted to buy!


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> Panda is leaving TPF?????
> 
> Awhhhhhh hun, thank you!!!!



Oh no, Panda is not leaving TPF, she just has been absent on Chanel recently, and has been spending her time elsewhere.....you know, H and CL......
Sorry for the mis-information! 
But it would be too quiet and boring with you gone as well! 
No offense to anyone else....I love you all and would miss each and everyone of you if you guys left as well!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL I think TPF is the main reason why we want more!!!!! All those beautiful pics!!!



jessiephy said:


> Hmmm... don't go evilbay or chanel boutique. That should help


----------



## Jaded81

Ooooh!!!

Awwhhhhh ok I'll stay, but will need to be kept in check!!!! Will have to add items that I want to my wish list instead of credit card statement!!! 



pilatesworks said:


> Oh no, Panda is not leaving TPF, she just has been absent on Chanel recently, and has been spending her time elsewhere.....you know, H and CL......
> Sorry for the mis-information!
> But it would be too quiet and boring with you gone as well!
> No offense to anyone else....I love you all and would miss each and everyone of you if you guys left as well!


----------



## pilatesworks

Whew! I am so relieved! 
OK, anytime you are tempted, I will talk you out of it, OK ?!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you!!! 

There is just too much enabling going on here on TPF!! hehehe




pilatesworks said:


> Whew! I am so relieved!
> OK, anytime you are tempted, I will talk you out of it, OK ?!


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Ooooh!!!
> 
> Awwhhhhh ok I'll stay, but will need to be kept in check!!!! Will have to add items that I want to my wish list instead of credit card statement!!!



Ahhh thank god you're not leaving!  I would miss you and all of your pictures too much! 




Jaded81 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> There is just too much enabling going on here on TPF!! hehehe



I know! But from now on I promise that I won't enable you


----------



## Jaded81

Awwwhhhhh both of you are definately my girls!! xoxo



Cari284 said:


> Ahhh thank god you're not leaving!  I would miss you and all of your pictures too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! But from now on I promise that I won't enable you


----------



## Jaded81

Btw Jessie, have you gone to the Chanel boutique yet?


----------



## Jaded81

Gosh I am soooooooo bored! Am waiting for my SO to be done with his appointment and my iPhone is about to die!!


----------



## jessiephy

Jaded81 said:


> Btw Jessie, have you gone to the Chanel boutique yet?



Hey jaded, I haven't got a chance to go down yet. Too busy with my work, it's really pulling me away from all the good stuffs in forum recently 
But I will definitely go down this friday


----------



## Jaded81

Let me know if you end up getting anything!!!!



jessiephy said:


> Hey jaded, I haven't got a chance to go down yet. Too busy with my work, it's really pulling me away from all the good stuffs in forum recently
> But I will definitely go down this friday


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey gals!! I realized I hadn't visited this thread in a while, :: winks:: And lo' and behold, Leslie is here missing me, ^_^!! :: huggles:: To be honest, I've been on tPF less overall..I used to log on for long periods of time but now I just take peaks at photos of what is to come and leave...it's that whole..buying stuff and coveting just isn't making me feel happy in the end deal...I need to figure out what I want to do career wise, >_<. Panda tired of her job(lucky she has one though) and misses her friends and dbf in LA...I know my lovely Chanel ladies understand..

P.S: this is the last year I'm following my CL lusts..going out with a bang, hahah. They are just too grueling on the feet and spending 2K average on a pair of shoes I'll only wear twice is >_<

P.P.S: Leslie has been bad and going to the H-side too! . CDCS CDCS and CLS!!! ehehehhe

*I'm sorry my lovelies!!* Anyone have exciting news??!! I wanna hear what's been going on with you all!!! Meow!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> Hey gals!! I realized I hadn't visited this thread in a while, :: winks:: And lo' and behold, Leslie is here missing me, ^_^!! :: huggles:: To be honest, I've been on tPF less overall..I used to log on for long periods of time but now I just take peaks at photos of what is to come and leave...it's that whole..buying stuff and coveting just isn't making me feel happy in the end deal...I need to figure out what I want to do career wise, >_<. Panda tired of her job(lucky she has one though) and misses her friends and dbf in LA...I know my lovely Chanel ladies understand..
> 
> P.S: this is the last year I'm following my CL lusts..going out with a bang, hahah. They are just too grueling on the feet and spending 2K average on a pair of shoes I'll only wear twice is >_<
> 
> P.P.S: Leslie has been bad and going to the H-side too! . CDCS CDCS and CLS!!! ehehehhe
> 
> *I'm sorry my lovelies!!* Anyone have exciting news??!! I wanna hear what's been going on with you all!!! Meow!!



Yaay, you're checking up on us 


Oh really? what do you think that you want to do then? Do you have anything you would like to do in mind? Of course you miss your dbf and friends! Why are they in LA, or do they live there? 


P.S: Oh really? Giving up on CLs? But I totally understand you. Can't be too much fun if you're only (or mostly anyway) looking at the shoes..


I have everything but exciting news  It looks like my Milan trip will be cancelled, due to that my mother has to work.. So I'm very sad, since I can't get my Jumbo in that case. And then I have *a lot* going on in school right now, so it's pretty stressful!


----------



## frieda

hello, What sad girl!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, meow!! Everything is up in the air! I know I shouldn't follow my boo boo but he's trying to find a new job..or apply for business school. I have been staying up here because I kind of want to go to Cal or Stanford for grad school..but my boo said he might go to NYC..and I've also considered NYU and Columbia...who knows....my family is in California and most of my friends are still in LA(they are going to grad school there..law or nursing or med school)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear that your Milan trip is canceled but you can always get your Jumbo another time Cari boo! ::huggles:: You're graduating soon!! YAYAYAY...please try to relax and take everything little by little, meow meow! Best of luck with all of your school work!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

How come I've never noticed this thread before? It's a great support system we have here in Chanel.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, meow!! Everything is up in the air! I know I shouldn't follow my boo boo but he's trying to find a new job..or apply for business school. I have been staying up here because I kind of want to go to Cal or Stanford for grad school..but my boo said he might go to NYC..and I've also considered NYU and Columbia...who knows....my family is in California and most of my friends are still in LA(they are going to grad school there..law or nursing or med school)
> 
> Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear that your Milan trip is canceled but you can always get your Jumbo another time Cari boo! ::huggles:: You're graduating soon!! YAYAYAY...please try to relax and take everything little by little, meow meow! Best of luck with all of your school work!!



Oh that must be so hard for you, I'm sorry.. You have?! Oh, I would like to go to school in NYC sometime as well! Perhaps we'll meet someday  But I understand, it must be such a though position to be in..


Thank you sweetie.. Yes, I'm really sad. I hope that I can get my Jumbo later this summer instead. I hate that we don't have a Chanel store here! Yes, it's very sooon now! Gaaahhh, crazy  I really have to try and relax a bit, these past few days have been super stressful.. Not got at all. Thank you so much honey 


How is it going with the stunning Birkin?  When is it coming?


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Hello all~~~ I'm usually not on the chat thread... but I didn't want to post a new thread.  I thought the chat forum would be better...  I haven't had any time for tpf lately... My life is really crazy at the moment.  But, I'm leaving for Korea on Sunday! Yay!  My dbf's parents are treating me...  They wanted to do it as a thank you gesture because my family's been good to him over the last oh.... 10 years or so... lol  They also told me to bring an empty suitcase because they will buy all my clothes for me there! (I've packed my clothes... I've said no to the bag my future father in law wanted to buy me... remember that ordeal?  I don't want them to buy me tons of clothes... I think I'll say yes to an outfit maybe... I can't refuse everything!)
I want to take one of my Chanels... You all know I've got a black reissue 226 with aged s/h and a medium classic double flap with g/h...  I don't want to take two... I'm scared I'll lose them or something will happen to them... Also... in case the plane goes down (knock on wood) I would rather leave one at home for my mom...  (Okay... I've got flying issues... I know I shouldn't say things like that...)  Well... I'm not sure which one I should take....  I was thinking about the reissue but then I'm leaning towards the medium classic caviar... At least the caviar is harder and won't get squished or damaged as easily... hmmm............ any suggestions lovely ladies?


----------



## eggpudding

^I would take the reissue.. it's more low-key with no obvious logo and the distressed calfskin is just as durable as caviar IMO  Enjoy your trip to Korea! Your future in-laws are so sweet!


----------



## Jaded81

Gosh it has been a stressful 2 days!!!


----------



## Jaded81

I would take the m/l caviar too as it is pretty durable! Have fun!



luv2ownabirkin said:


> Hello all~~~ I'm usually not on the chat thread... but I didn't want to post a new thread.  I thought the chat forum would be better...  I haven't had any time for tpf lately... My life is really crazy at the moment.  But, I'm leaving for Korea on Sunday! Yay!  My dbf's parents are treating me...  They wanted to do it as a thank you gesture because my family's been good to him over the last oh.... 10 years or so... lol  They also told me to bring an empty suitcase because they will buy all my clothes for me there! (I've packed my clothes... I've said no to the bag my future father in law wanted to buy me... remember that ordeal?  I don't want them to buy me tons of clothes... I think I'll say yes to an outfit maybe... I can't refuse everything!)
> I want to take one of my Chanels... You all know I've got a black reissue 226 with aged s/h and a medium classic double flap with g/h...  I don't want to take two... I'm scared I'll lose them or something will happen to them... Also... in case the plane goes down (knock on wood) I would rather leave one at home for my mom...  (Okay... I've got flying issues... I know I shouldn't say things like that...)  Well... I'm not sure which one I should take....  I was thinking about the reissue but then I'm leaning towards the medium classic caviar... At least the caviar is harder and won't get squished or damaged as easily... hmmm............ any suggestions lovely ladies?


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Thanks* eggpudding* and* jaded*~~~ 
Although now I'm even more confused... teehee~~ no matter~~~ I can't go wrong with either~~~


----------



## erinrose

*luv2ownabirkin* I would go for the black reissue 226, not quite sure why but I´m loving the reissues right now


----------



## gnourtmat

Cari284 said:


> I actually feel exactly the same  It's here where you get the fastest responses!



so much love here


----------



## pilatesworks




----------



## Jaded81

Afternoon Leslie! 

How was your day sweets?



pilatesworks said:


>


----------



## Jaded81

gnourtmat said:


> so much love here


----------



## pilatesworks

I had a busy day, but a very productive one! 
How bout you?


----------



## Jaded81

Work-wise? How's the little extension for your son coming along?

Haven't left the apartment yet, but going to catch Iron Man 2 this afternoon. Have you watched it yet??



pilatesworks said:


> I had a busy day, but a very productive one!
> How bout you?


----------



## pilatesworks

No, I have not see it yet! 
We are getting another home we own ready for tenants to move in May 1st, so Lex's house is on the back burner for a week.....but it should be done in 6-8 weeks, by July for sure!


----------



## Cari284

gnourtmat said:


> so much love here



Yes


----------



## Cari284

Yay, just got a bag that has been on my mind for quite some time now:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/long-time-no-see-but-whos-up-reveal-581830.html

I'm sorry, I cheated on Chanel.. :shame:


----------



## scorpchris19

Congrats Cari! Trevi is one of my favourites !



Cari284 said:


> Yay, just got a bag that has been on my mind for quite some time now:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/long-time-no-see-but-whos-up-reveal-581830.html
> 
> I'm sorry, I cheated on Chanel.. :shame:


----------



## Cari284

scorpchris19 said:


> Congrats Cari! Trevi is one of my favourites !



Thank you so much  Yes, I love the style.


----------



## Jaded81

SO booked the wrong movie so we ended watching BOUNTY HUNTER instead! It was only so so... some bits were funny but in general only OK!

Ahhhh ok! July isn't too far away, so I'm sure Lex wouldn't mind waiting just a little longer!



pilatesworks said:


> No, I have not see it yet!
> We are getting another home we own ready for tenants to move in May 1st, so Lex's house is on the back burner for a week.....but it should be done in 6-8 weeks, by July for sure!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats hun!!! I sneaked over to the LV forum to take a peak at your reveal!!! LOVELY!!!!!



Cari284 said:


> Yay, just got a bag that has been on my mind for quite some time now:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/long-time-no-see-but-whos-up-reveal-581830.html
> 
> I'm sorry, I cheated on Chanel.. :shame:


----------



## JeanGranger

hi Jaded did u get my PM?


----------



## Jaded81

Yes I did! Haven't read it yet. Sorry will go look at it now!! 



Mai1981 said:


> hi Jaded did u get my PM?


----------



## Jaded81

Just replied. Hope I answered all your questions on purchasing from the US!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone watch EXTREME MAKEOVER: HOME EDITION?

Oh my gosh... it made me tear...


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone watch EXTREME MAKEOVER: HOME EDITION?
> 
> Oh my gosh... it made me tear...



Hahaha, you're so cute 


edit: and congratulations on "afb"! It's amazing  I'm gonna get one when I get my Jumbo


----------



## Jaded81

No really! There was a family of 13 (the Rogers) living in this tiny little run down house in Alaska. All the kids were home schooled and the mom works part-time as a teaching assistant. The thing  that really got me was how much they loved each other and loved their mother.. and how happy they were when they were built a new home with a football field in their backyard!!

Very touching!!


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> No really! There was a family of 13 (the Rogers) living in this tiny little run down house in Alaska. All the kids were home schooled and the mom works part-time as a teaching assistant. The thing  that really got me was how much they loved each other and loved their mother.. and how happy they were when they were built a new home with a football field in their backyard!!
> 
> Very touching!!



Awhh, that's so cute  That show always make me tear up :shame:


----------



## Jaded81

It also made me feel really guilty about my Chanel addiction! :shame:


----------



## Cari284

Yes.. I know.


But congratulations on "afb"  Amazing! I'm going to buy one when I get my Jumbo!


----------



## Jaded81




----------



## mojo

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone watch EXTREME MAKEOVER: HOME EDITION?
> 
> Oh my gosh... it made me tear...


 
I love that show!!  and I adore Ty!!  such a hunk.....


----------



## Jaded81

Ty is the team leader? I've only watched it once so can't remember!



mojo said:


> I love that show!!  and I adore Ty!!  such a hunk.....


----------



## Jaded81

Good lord, where are the mods?


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Good lord, where are the mods?



Why do you ask?


----------



## Jaded81

You are obviously oblivious to all the drama that is going on over here!


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> You are obviously oblivious to all the drama that is going on over here!



What drama?


----------



## Jaded81

Don't worry about it  Better you not know anyways! It has become quite ridiculous!





Cari284 said:


> What drama?


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> Don't worry about it  Better you not know anyways! It has become quite ridiculous!



But where? I had no idea :weird:


----------



## Jaded81

LOL don't worry about it! You're really cute! Has anyone ever told you that?


----------



## Jaded81

:d


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> LOL don't worry about it! You're really cute! Has anyone ever told you that?



Haha I feel so behind and totally lost!


----------



## erinrose

What drama  Hope it´s nothing serious


----------



## Cari284

Jaded81 said:


> LOL don't worry about it! You're really cute! Has anyone ever told you that?



I just found out. I'm so sorry to hear all that. But promise to not care about that, ok?


----------



## Jaded81

*S* you're adorable too!! 

Anyways I'm off to bed. Nighty night my dears!!!



erinrose said:


> What drama  Hope it´s nothing serious


----------



## Jaded81

Cari284 said:


> I just found out. I'm so sorry to hear all that. But promise to not care about that, ok?


----------



## erinrose

Jaded81 said:


> *S* you're adorable too!!
> 
> Anyways I'm off to bed. Nighty night my dears!!!


 
Hihi thanks 

Sweet dreams love


----------



## jessiephy

Why am I so busy @ work everyday?? 
Feels so stressful.. and I think I grown much older because of that..
I really envy those who work in a nice environment with good colleagues.

My team make up of 3 male and i'm the only lady. 
No one knows anything about chanel here!! 
I want to work@ chanel!!

Sorry feeling a little frustrated, want to find some place and vent it out


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhhhhhh just hang in there until you find another job with (hopefully) better colleagues! 

Hahaha that is why you have TPF... you can talk Chanel all you want!! 



jessiephy said:


> Why am I so busy @ work everyday??
> Feels so stressful.. and I think I grown much older because of that..
> I really envy those who work in a nice environment with good colleagues.
> 
> My team make up of 3 male and i'm the only lady.
> No one knows anything about chanel here!!
> I want to work@ chanel!!
> 
> Sorry feeling a little frustrated, want to find some place and vent it out


----------



## jessiephy

Thanks Jaded! 

Yeah! This is first site I open up everyday to see if there's any reveals. 
And the only site (except google and yahoo) which I visit every afternoon.
And also one of the few sites which make me drool every night! :greengrin:



Jaded81 said:


> Awhhhhhhh just hang in there until you find another job with (hopefully) better colleagues!
> 
> Hahaha that is why you have TPF... you can talk Chanel all you want!!


----------



## Jaded81

HAHAHAH I practically LIVE online on TPF! I seriously need to spend less time online  




jessiephy said:


> Thanks Jaded!
> 
> Yeah! This is first site I open up everyday to see if there's any reveals.
> And the only site (except google and yahoo) which I visit every afternoon.
> And also one of the few sites which make me drool every night! :greengrin:


----------



## Jaded81

right back at ya! 



erinrose said:


> Hihi thanks
> 
> Sweet dreams love


----------



## Ilovebags25

Can Anyone Help with a good SA at Chanel who can send pics??

TIA


----------



## NYCavalier

Jaded81 said:


> HAHAHAH I practically LIVE online on TPF! I seriously need to spend less time online



Ohh I completely agree! I am here way too much... but I love it!


----------



## Cari284

NYCavalier said:


> Ohh I completely agree! I am here way too much... but I love it!



Me too


----------



## scarlet555

Cari284 said:


> Me too


 
Same problem here, and I haven't even started posting my bags!


----------



## scorpchris19

^ me too, totally addicted!


----------



## Jaded81

Hahhaha we are a bunch of addicts!!! 



NYCavalier said:


> Ohh I completely agree! I am here way too much... but I love it!


----------



## jessiephy

Jaded81 said:


> Hahhaha we are a bunch of addicts!!!



me too!


----------



## Cari284

No good hahaha  But we have very, very fun


----------



## eggpudding

jessiephy said:


> me too!



Me three 

I agree *Cari*, I have _too_ much fun in here, but I should really be working..


----------



## jessiephy

My wallet feels painful.... I just bought something completely not in my wishlist at all!!
Can't wait to go back home and carry it  hahahah.... Shhhh... (For those who know my sins)


----------



## Jaded81

Hahaha looking forward to your reveal later!!!!


----------



## scorpchris19

wow! do a reveal when you reach home, i'm waiting ....... 



jessiephy said:


> My wallet feels painful.... I just bought something completely not in my wishlist at all!!
> Can't wait to go back home and carry it  hahahah.... Shhhh... (For those who know my sins)


----------



## Bri 333

I saw your reveal thread. She is lovely 






jessiephy said:


> My wallet feels painful.... I just bought something completely not in my wishlist at all!!
> Can't wait to go back home and carry it  hahahah.... Shhhh... (For those who know my sins)


----------



## bonnie321

Hi all,
I've been on tpf for a little while now and see familiar names online now and would like to get to  know you.
i think i am addicted to this forum now, I don't do facebook or anything else, just this!
Am i an addict???
Seems like some of you "know" each other and would like to join in and make "friends" so hi to you anyone who wants to write back!
its a great release for those stressful (and happy!) days
My background: no huge Chanel collection, a mini camelia, ew blue flap, satin eve. bag, hmm, not a bad start after all!


----------



## chanel&More

Hi Bonnie,

I am an addict also. There is no cure for your addiction here. Are you just a chanel lover or are you addicted to any other designers.


----------



## Kaypa

Hi Bonnie, another addict here. I'm hooked ever since I found out about TPF. Checking in on the forum every single day if possible. Not sure how I will deal with my addiction if I go on holiday. Need to find out whether there is wifi in the apt there... 

Completely addicted to Chanel thanks to TPF. 

I think you can call yourself an addict as well.  Good thing is we can find support here with our fellow TPF-ers!


----------



## Nutella

Hi Bonnie! I'm an addict too. I feel like tpf chanel cheers me up a lil bit, and it's def the first site I browse when I have nothing to do. It's also the first site I browse when I'm busy. hahah. Nice to meet you


----------



## ~Princess~

Hi Bonnie, Nice to meet you!  TPF is addictive, and everyone here is so nice.


----------



## miyake0214

Hi Bonnie..
I admit, I am an addict too. The TPF has become part of my daily routine.


----------



## miu miu1

Hey Bonnie, nice too meet you. I´m addicted to miu miu and have just recently found my  for chanel.
TPF is soo the right place to be for us purse-junkies 
A don´t know when was the last time I had a day where I was´nt here.


----------



## platinum_girly

Hi Bonnie, i am so happy that after lurking for a while that you decided to join in, i am sure you will make some great friends here, i have not been a member for long but thanks to all these lovely girls i already feel a part of the family :tpfrox:

As for being a Chanel lover, i feel you there, i had a variable collection consisting of a classic jumbo flap in black with GHW, classic flap in baby pink with GHW, valentines flap bag in sky blue plus a vintage black flap, i loved them all but after learning what truly works for ME (instead of which ones i loved the look of or fell into the hype of) i am currently in the process of purging as my vintage flap is the one i adore the most as is the perfect size for me, style and i find myself always reaching for it...

So now (after a bit of financial difficulty) managed to order one of my wanted bags (that i had studied for 2 months straight, obsessive i know!) and am now on the road to starting a collection that is far more varied including lots of different designers and one that suits my personal lifestyle,

So after that book of an introduction i gave you i would like to say that your Chanel collection sounds divine, how are you finding them? are you into any other designers or just a chanel addict? i used to consider myself a chanel w***e as just switched from one chanel purchase to another lol! xoxo


----------



## Cari284

Hi there *Bonnie*! Welcome to tPF!


----------



## jmaemonte

Hi Bonnie!  Thanks for introducing yourself and admitting your addiction! :lolots: I too am an addict and proud of it!  I must admit that my addiction started early, literally, in infancy!  I found a profound love for my Grandmother's gold lame evening bag (it made a fabulous chew toy!) and ever since I have been addicted!  I got my first Gucci at 14 and have never looked back.  My collection consists of Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Dior and Burberry.  Of course my dream is Hermes but I am still wishing.  My "go to" bag of late is my LV Galliera simply because I have a 12 month old and I haul a lot of stuff around these days!  The Galliera is a great shoulder bag and is easy to get in and out of.  Everyone on TPF is so sweet, supportive, and knowledgeable that I find myself here several times a day so I am sure we will come across each other a lot!  Great to meet you!!


----------



## fashion_mom1

platinum_girly said:


> Hi Bonnie, i am so happy that after lurking for a while that you decided to join in, i am sure you will make some great friends here, i have not been a member for long but thanks to all these lovely girls i already feel a part of the family :tpfrox:
> 
> As for being a Chanel lover, i feel you there, i had a variable collection consisting of a classic jumbo flap in black with GHW, classic flap in baby pink with GHW, valentines flap bag in sky blue plus a vintage black flap, i loved them all but after learning what truly works for ME (instead of which ones i loved the look of or fell into the hype of) i am currently in the process of purging as my vintage flap is the one i adore the most as is the perfect size for me, style and i find myself always reaching for it...
> 
> So now (after a bit of financial difficulty) managed to order one of my wanted bags (that i had studied for 2 months straight, obsessive i know!) and am now on the road to starting a collection that is far more varied including lots of different designers and one that suits my personal lifestyle,
> 
> So after that book of an introduction i gave you i would like to say that your Chanel collection sounds divine, how are you finding them? are you into any other designers or just a chanel addict? i used to consider myself a chanel w***e as just switched from one chanel purchase to another lol! xoxo


 

I am finding that I really like vintage too. I don't own one, but it is at the top of my list. Right now I have a LAX, but i am not sure if I am feeling the love.


----------



## bonnie321

Nat said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum!
> 
> So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


 
Hi I'm still a little new here, I see my thread about "new Chanel friends" was moved here. what do you mean by one off topic chat in each designer forum? and I don't see my thread anymore...
I'd like to make some new chanel friends among the buddies here that all seem to know each other


----------



## bonnie321

Ohhhh now I get it i see all the messages above yours now......
HI everyone and so glad to hear from you! Everybody is soo nice! So we could be like an AA for tpf!! haha but happily support each others addiction. 
Hi Platinum I was lucky with the mini camilia. belive it or not I got it on sale! I was just walking around the store not finding anything I could afford and happened upon a customer telling the SA that this bag was on sale at Bloomingdales. All the SA asked was for how much and gave her the price. I aske for one too and luckily the had one left, that was my first Chanel and then .....uh oh hooked. O and it only cost$650 can you believe it!
Then I sold a few bags on ebay and bought an everyday black bag (dont' knw style not a classic) at the boutique. 
I was dying for a dinner bag so went to one of the tpf recommended sellers and found the  gorgeous ew blue bag with bijoux "modern" chain.....love it! so happy to have a color other than black.
I also have a fendi woc that i love....wasnt happy with Chanel's.


----------



## bonnie321

Oh and I bought from www.yoogiescloset.com they were great.
I am thinking of consigning some other bags (not chanels) that didn't sell on ebay.


----------



## bonnie321

Oh and what does "sticky this thread mean? I was always wondering what the stickys were.
so nice to just sit here and type after talking all day. I am a nutritionist/therapist and talk all day! nice to sit back and talk without talking!


----------



## bonnie321

~Princess~ said:


> Hi Bonnie, Nice to meet you! TPF is addictive, and everyone here is so nice.


 
Hi Princess! Your pic looks like my blue with the same chain! I'm so excited but the shape is more square is it a flap? And thats called the "modern" or bijoux chain? I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ~Princess~

bonnie321 said:


> Hi Princess! Your pic looks like my blue with the same chain! I'm so excited but the shape is more square is it a flap? And thats called the "modern" or bijoux chain? I LOVE IT!!!


 
Thanks Bonnie - this is my black matt reissue with gold hardware - it is a flap, in size 226 - and I love it too!  The chain is so pretty in real life, really detailed and the gold colour really stands out against the black.  I would love to see pics of your collection.  I only have 2 at the moment, but I only bought my first in September.


----------



## bonnie321

sure I'll take some pics later. Trying to find an avatar now thats "me"......um how to define myself interesting!


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi Bonnie! tPF is such an amazing/dangerous place!! So nice to meet you!!


----------



## Bri 333

Happy Monday ladies!!! Hope your week is getting off to a good start.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi to the new gals here!
(And hi to the 'old' ones too, not that any of you are actually old, haha!)
Hope everyone is having a relaxing evening!


----------



## mojo

Hi Bonnie, welcome!!


----------



## jessiephy

Good morning/evening to you ladies too! 
Hope you have a great week ahead! 
As usual, I'm still got tons of work to do.. 
But occasionally i will sneak in and see if there's any new threads or reveals!


----------



## Jaded81

Hi Bonnie, welcome to the wonderful world of CHanel!


----------



## Jaded81

Hi Bri and mama lion! Tis already Tuesday here in Singapore!!


----------



## Jaded81

Did you bring your BQ to work today? How's it going?



jessiephy said:


> Good morning/evening to you ladies too!
> Hope you have a great week ahead!
> As usual, I'm still got tons of work to do..
> But occasionally i will sneak in and see if there's any new threads or reveals!


----------



## JEKOBON

im having my first exam paper tmr and i really really cant stop lurking in the chanel forum. Have been on it ever since i woke up this morning LOL. This is really so very bad!!!


----------



## jessiephy

Jaded, I'm going to post some picts of my BQ. Tell me what you think of it 


Jaded81 said:


> Did you bring your BQ to work today? How's it going?


----------



## bonnie321

saw a woman carrying a gorgeous blue patent chevron had to compliment her! plus she was dressed so simply the bag didnt' look pretentious just cool!


----------



## princessOM

Hello everyone...I was in Paris over the weekend, and can you believe it, I was planning my trip to Chanel shops on Sat. and it was a public holiday in Paris, so ALL the Chanel shops were closed both Sat and Sunday


----------



## purseprincess32

Ooh no that's stinks and so sorry... Ugh.. To go all the way to Paris and to plan on going to a Chanel store and it being a holiday.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hello! Hope everyone had a great Tuesday. Just had to share my news with someone...I got accepted into art school and will be going back for my masters in fashion merchandising! Anyone here in the fashion industry? I'm an economics major so I really don't know what I'm doing yet, but I kno I want a career change. Any tips?


----------



## bag romance

hi peeps..

I'm new in this forum and my first post actually hehe...

Anyways..I'm in Indonesia and the chanel stores in my country is so freaking expensive, much much more expensive than in Europe. Anyone has any idea on the pricing of these items in France or Italy?

- classic, caviar, black, jumbo size (30cm), gold chain
- classic clutch, lambskin, black

do let me know please if any of you guys know...thanks in advance


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^^ :welcome2:  
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-prices-worldwide-450995-36.html


----------



## luciabugia

Hi, girls!  My first post on this Chit Chat thread..been doing the 'side-lining' (reading but never posting) on this thread and now decided to say hi, to all you lovely ladies!

Jaded, Cari and some others - yup, I agree, you girls practically live on this forum!  Way to go and keep the forum alive!

Pilateswork - I am living your life too!  I am a dedicated 'chauffer' to a pair of twin boys (11 yrs old), going :weird: with their school projects and homework and football practice..thank goodness for TPF,  a dose a day take me a long way! 

To the rest - Keep posting those nice reveals and modelling pictures for me to drool!

Thanks for letting me share my thoughts.  Great day to all!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Lucia, I hear ya! 
TPF is a bit of 'Me' time in a crazy day with kids......


----------



## Cari284

pilatesworks said:


> Hi Lucia, I hear ya!
> TPF is a bit of 'Me' time in a crazy day with kids......



Haha exactly!  But - kids and + school/work!


----------



## NYCavalier

Congrats *Tinn3rz*!! That is great!!!!!!!!!!!

Girls! I fell off the wagon! I am trying to be good and not buy anything until fall but the email Penney sent out this morning got me. Something is on its way..................

I need to be stopped!


----------



## gnourtmat

bonnie321 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been on tpf for a little while now and see familiar names online now and would like to get to  know you.
> i think i am addicted to this forum now, I don't do facebook or anything else, just this!
> Am i an addict???
> Seems like some of you "know" each other and would like to join in and make "friends" so hi to you anyone who wants to write back!
> its a great release for those stressful (and happy!) days
> My background: no huge Chanel collection, a mini camelia, ew blue flap, satin eve. bag, hmm, not a bad start after all!



:welcome2:


----------



## gnourtmat

chanel&More said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> I am an addict also. There is no cure for your addiction here.



 i totally agree!




JEKOBON said:


> im having my first exam paper tmr and i really really cant stop lurking in the chanel forum. Have been on it ever since i woke up this morning LOL. This is really so very bad!!!



i feel exactly the same way! procrastination and tpf go hand in hand!



Tinn3rz said:


> Hello! Hope everyone had a great Tuesday. Just had to share my news with someone...I got accepted into art school and will be going back for my masters in fashion merchandising!



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## gnourtmat

NYCavalier said:


> Congrats *Tinn3rz*!! That is great!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Girls! I fell off the wagon! I am trying to be good and not buy anything until fall but the email Penney sent out this morning got me. Something is on its way..................
> 
> I need to be stopped!




OOooo  what did you get??


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thanks *NYCavalier* and *gnourtmat*! Don't really know what im getting into, but i'm excited. 

I, too, am on a serious ban until July or August, but have pre-ordered Bal accessories for FW. Darn that bleu roi!


----------



## NYCavalier

gnourtmat said:


> OOooo  what did you get??



I bought one of the new belts ... I really shouldnt be spending so I can go on a little spree for fall... but I couldn't resist  

Can't wait until it comes!

I think I am going to hide this beauty and when the SO sees it I will be like "What? This old thing?!"


----------



## Cari284

NYCavalier said:


> I bought one of the new belts ... I really shouldnt be spending so I can go on a little spree for fall... but I couldn't resist
> 
> Can't wait until it comes!
> 
> I think I am going to hide this beauty and when the SO sees it I will be like "What? This old thing?!"



Hahaha  Congratulations


----------



## Tinn3rz

I wish that worked on my SO but he knows everything in my closet. 


NYCavalier said:


> I bought one of the new belts ... I really shouldnt be spending so I can go on a little spree for fall... but I couldn't resist
> 
> Can't wait until it comes!
> 
> I think I am going to hide this beauty and when the SO sees it I will be like "What? This old thing?!"


----------



## PANda_USC

*ATTENTION MISS CARI*, you have caused panda to be a very bad bad panda! You are under arrest, lol.


----------



## queenofchic

Tinn3rz said:


> Hello! Hope everyone had a great Tuesday. Just had to share my news with someone...I got accepted into art school and will be going back for my masters in fashion merchandising! Anyone here in the fashion industry? I'm an economics major so I really don't know what I'm doing yet, but I kno I want a career change. Any tips?


 
^ Congrats on your acceptance!  How exciting for you.  I'm going to be starting grad school in the Fall so I understand where you're at.  I'm excited & scared at the same time.  I think the best advice I've gotten is to follow my heart ---if you have a passion for it, then everything will fall into place.


----------



## Jaded81

LOL yea I am on TPF too much!! Trying to cut down my online time 



luciabugia said:


> Hi, girls!  My first post on this Chit Chat thread..been doing the 'side-lining' (reading but never posting) on this thread and now decided to say hi, to all you lovely ladies!
> 
> Jaded, Cari and some others - yup, I agree, you girls practically live on this forum!  Way to go and keep the forum alive!
> 
> Pilateswork - I am living your life too!  I am a dedicated 'chauffer' to a pair of twin boys (11 yrs old), going :weird: with their school projects and homework and football practice..thank goodness for TPF,  a dose a day take me a long way!
> 
> To the rest - Keep posting those nice reveals and modelling pictures for me to drool!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my thoughts.  Great day to all!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!!!! Ohhhhh what Bal accessories did you order???



Tinn3rz said:


> Thanks *NYCavalier* and *gnourtmat*! Don't really know what im getting into, but i'm excited.
> 
> I, too, am on a serious ban until July or August, but have pre-ordered Bal accessories for FW. Darn that bleu roi!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!!! Is it the red one that Schol bought recently??



NYCavalier said:


> I bought one of the new belts ... I really shouldnt be spending so I can go on a little spree for fall... but I couldn't resist
> 
> Can't wait until it comes!
> 
> I think I am going to hide this beauty and when the SO sees it I will be like "What? This old thing?!"


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *ATTENTION MISS CARI*, you have caused panda to be a very bad bad panda! You are under arrest, lol.



Hahaha  I'm so sorry! :shame:


----------



## Bri 333

^ What did she get?????


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I just had to tell someone...I may have to run a hotel..I know nothing about hospitality or the service industry..like..I may need to spearhead this hotel..in Europe, O_O!!! My family just completed the process in buying the rights to an international luxury hotel chain last month, meow!! I am so nervous about handling such a big task...may be sent to bordeaux or abu dhabi, O_O


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I just had to tell someone...I may have to run a hotel..I know nothing about hospitality or the service industry..like..I may need to spearhead this hotel..in Europe, O_O!!! My family just completed the process in buying the rights to an international luxury hotel chain last month, meow!! I am so nervous about handling such a big task...may be sent to bordeaux or abu dhabi, O_O



Ohh that sounds so exciting  I would love to do that! Actually my family (when my parents were still together) almost bought a hotel in Europe as well! (Not a whole chain though ) But the question is, would you like to do a thing like this?  I think it would be a great thing, if it's something that *you* would like to be a part of! And I promise that I'll come and visit you  What does boo boo say about this? Have you talked with him?


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, I bought 9 cute leather keychains is what, LOL

*cari*, meow, if I choose to be the exec/overseer in Bordeaux, France, puh-rease come visit me, lol. Oy maybe in Abu Dhabi, Bali, Maldives, eheheheh


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* Your family has bought a hotel chain  This is so fun and exciting! The perfect excuse to travel all over  Congrats to you and your family! I´ll come visit you too


----------



## PANda_USC

*erin*, yes, you come visit me too! I am still hesitant about jumping in to become an overseer of any of the hotels though...I would have to train where the "mothership" hotel is and that means I'd be away from my teddy boo..Asia quarantines dogs for a long time before they can be admitted into an Asian country..I don't know how my dbf's dog would hold up..or my dog S'mores for that matter..


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *erin*, yes, you come visit me too! I am still hesitant about jumping in to become an overseer of any of the hotels though...I would have to train where the "mothership" hotel is and that means I'd be away from my teddy boo..Asia quarantines dogs for a long time before they can be admitted into an Asian country..I don't know how my dbf's dog would hold up..or my dog S'mores for that matter..


 
Thank you my dear, I definitely will! 

Ahh of course that must be so difficult The dogs don´t want to be taken away from their homes, but as long as they get the proper amount of love they might manage  I think everything will work out eventually and you have us and your dbf to support you!


----------



## G&Smommy

I don't know if this is appropriate for this subforum, but I am looking for a new phone that has good e-mail and internet capability.  My current Palm cannot get any graphics and doesn't do well with e-mail attachments.  It would be a plus if I could use it to look at TPF!  I can't get an iPhone because I still have a contract with Sprint.  Any recommendations?   Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## PANda_USC

*G & S*, the "Android" phone? It's supposed to be like an iPhone but it's carried by carriers other than AT&T


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *bri*, I bought 9 cute leather keychains is what, LOL
> 
> *cari*, meow, if I choose to be the exec/overseer in Bordeaux, France, puh-rease come visit me, lol. Oy maybe in Abu Dhabi, Bali, Maldives, eheheheh



I really hope everything works out for you  Send me a PM if you want to talk. I told my dbf about your chance (I hope that was okay) and he is more than willing to help you with the job  And me too 

But seriously, I really hope everything works out and that you find a solution that will suit you


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, Panda.  I have been looking at Android phones and will need to do so more research.

Jennifer


----------



## gnourtmat

G&Smommy said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate for this subforum, but I am looking for a new phone that has good e-mail and internet capability.  My current Palm cannot get any graphics and doesn't do well with e-mail attachments.  It would be a plus if I could use it to look at TPF!  I can't get an iPhone because I still have a contract with Sprint.  Any recommendations?   Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer



hello Jennifer,

does sprint use sim cards for their phones? if so, you could possibly get an unlocked iPhone or any other unlocked phone that is compatible with sim cards. I am currently using an unlocked iPhone with tmobile service.

Or you can always get a blackberry or htc android!

Hope this helps!


----------



## gnourtmat

Do you girls wear your Chanels to the Chanel boutique? Yesterday, my mother and I coincidentally wore ours and we were at tysons galleria in VA so we stopped by the boutique.. For some reason some people were just staring... :shame:


----------



## gratefull

gnourtmat said:


> Do you girls wear your Chanels to the Chanel boutique? Yesterday, my mother and I coincidentally wore ours and we were at tysons galleria in VA so we stopped by the boutique.. For some reason some people were just staring... :shame:



Yes, I do, but that's usually because I'm carrying it anyway...

It's kinda fun, usually the SAs will make little comments -  like, oh, great color, or a comment on past season stuff or whatever


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks gnourtmat.  I am currently debating between BlackBerry and Android.  I need it for both business and personal so I would love to have one that is great with e-mail and attachments as well as web surfing.

Jennifer


----------



## Tinn3rz

Jaded81 said:


> Congrats!!!! Ohhhhh what Bal accessories did you order???



so late in responding...I've been trying to stay away for lack of discipline with this ban. : ) I ordered a mini purse and a triple tour bracelet. Can't wait!


----------



## Tinn3rz

gnourtmat said:


> Do you girls wear your Chanels to the Chanel boutique? Yesterday, my mother and I coincidentally wore ours and we were at tysons galleria in VA so we stopped by the boutique.. For some reason some people were just staring... :shame:



I did one time. I wore my one and only so far, an upside down tote, and the SA at the front just looked at it intently, probably trying to figure out if it was fake or something...guess she hasnt seen it before. Then she proceeded to follow me around to make sure I didn't break or steal anything...followed me all the way upstairs to RTW. Never said hello. If I wasn't on a ban, I woulda bought from the guy who greeted me upstairs.


----------



## pilatesworks

gnourtmat said:


> Do you girls wear your Chanels to the Chanel boutique? Yesterday, my mother and I coincidentally wore ours and we were at tysons galleria in VA so we stopped by the boutique.. For some reason some people were just staring... :shame:



I usually do when I stop by Chanel in NM....it is funny because if I happen to be wearing a Vintage bag, the SA's are VERY interested and often ask to take a look, and really examine it! 
Guess they do not see a lot of Classic Vintage Flaps?!


----------



## pilatesworks

Tinn3rz said:


> I did one time. I wore my one and only so far, an upside down tote, and the SA at the front just looked at it intently, probably trying to figure out if it was fake or something...guess she hasnt seen it before. Then she proceeded to follow me around to make sure I didn't break or steal anything...followed me all the way upstairs to RTW. Never said hello. If I wasn't on a ban, I woulda bought from the guy who greeted me upstairs.



Ohhh, I would've been PO'd!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari* and *erin*, meow meow!! Panda be a big time partier so you two better be down as well. Muahahaha. P.S.: You two have to come to California! Maybe a coordinated trip? : wink wink: We need to have a play date


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari* and *erin*, meow meow!! Panda be a big time partier so you two better be down as well. Muahahaha. P.S.: You two have to come to California! Maybe a coordinated trip? : wink wink: We need to have a play date



Absolutely  I'm absolutely up for it 


How is the decision going? Any news?


----------



## mojo

Tinn3rz said:


> I did one time. I wore my one and only so far, an upside down tote, and the SA at the front just looked at it intently, probably trying to figure out if it was fake or something...guess she hasnt seen it before. Then she proceeded to follow me around to make sure I didn't break or steal anything...followed me all the way upstairs to RTW. Never said hello. If I wasn't on a ban, I woulda bought from the guy who greeted me upstairs.


 
that's so annoying!!


----------



## Linn-Marie

Hi! Does anyone know if there's a Chanel Boutique in Vietnam? =)


----------



## Tinn3rz

I was! I guess it's because it was at the Rodeo Drive boutique and they probably get obnoxious tourists....but that's no reason to be rude. At least say hello and make conversation while you stalk me!


pilatesworks said:


> Ohhh, I would've been PO'd!



It totally is! It happens to me more often than not...i guess I put out an aura of "not gonna buy".....which is funny since I have no self discipline and usually can't restrain myself from not picking up a little something everywhere I go. 


mojo said:


> that's so annoying!!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

gnourtmat said:


> Do you girls wear your Chanels to the Chanel boutique? Yesterday, my mother and I coincidentally wore ours and we were at tysons galleria in VA so we stopped by the boutique.. For some reason some people were just staring... :shame:


 
^ I do.  I think people are going to stare because it's a Chanel.  I get all sorts of compliments from SA & other customers.  Sometimes I feel like a walking billboard in the boutique.  I would hear other customers asking the SA to see my bag....I love it when the SA says it's no longer available or sold out.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

Linn-Marie said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if there's a Chanel Boutique in Vietnam? =)


 
^ I think I read in the shopping subforum that a PFer was in the process of trying to open up a Chanel boutique there.  I don't know what became of that or how that's possible...but I think (don't quote me) that there is a boutique there.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, will not know or decide until June-August..I still am unsure..I had plans of going back to school..getting my PhD and doing research on the public school system in CA and minority rights....I still want to pursue that dream because I think I'd get more satisfaction..feel like I'm actually doing something to help, >_<. Managing a hotel would be mostly about how to increase efficiency and increase $$$...


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, will not know or decide until June-August..I still am unsure..I had plans of going back to school..getting my PhD and doing research on the public school system in CA and minority rights....I still want to pursue that dream because I think I'd get more satisfaction..feel like I'm actually doing something to help, >_<. Managing a hotel would be mostly about how to increase efficiency and increase $$$...



I absolutely understand. Oh my, you're inspiring! That sounds amazing. Well I know this is an amazing opportunity but I think you should do what *you* really want to do. I don't want you to regret anything.. Although both options are great ones! Let me know if I could help you in any kind of way G


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *cari* and *erin*, meow meow!! Panda be a big time partier so you two better be down as well. Muahahaha. P.S.: You two have to come to California! Maybe a coordinated trip? : wink wink: We need to have a play date


 
Ohh coming to California with Cari to visit you would be a dream  We would have so much fun! 



PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*, will not know or decide until June-August..I still am unsure..I had plans of going back to school..getting my PhD and doing research on the public school system in CA and minority rights....I still want to pursue that dream because I think I'd get more satisfaction..feel like I'm actually doing something to help, >_<. Managing a hotel would be mostly about how to increase efficiency and increase $$$...


 
I absolutely agree with Cari and think you should do whatever makes you happy dear. That´s what matters the most, getting an phD is a milestone in ones life and maybe you still can prioritize your education while helping with the hotels to some extent? You have a bright future ahead of you no matter what you decide to do, and I think you should listen to what your heart tells you to do


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari* and *Erin*, you gals are the best, eheheh. I will talk to ya later about the situation..oyy..currently arguing with dbf...not good..I think I offset one of his depressed moods..


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari* and *Erin*, you gals are the best, eheheh. I will talk to ya later about the situation..oyy..currently arguing with dbf...not good..I think I offset one of his depressed moods..



Oh no I'm so sorry.. Dbf and I have just gone through a little "dip" as well, not fun at all.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, oh no!! I am so sorry..was it anything serious? Mine was heavy, -__-. Past issues that hadn't been resolved..regarding lying, O_o


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, oh no!! I am so sorry..was it anything serious? Mine was heavy, -__-. Past issues that hadn't been resolved..regarding lying, O_o



Well yes because I've been thinking about those things we were fighting about for quite sometime now. And we don't usually fight so this was a big thing for us.. Oh no G! That sounds a bit worse.. I really hope everything will be alright and that you two will work things out


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari* and *Erin*, you gals are the best, eheheh. I will talk to ya later about the situation..oyy..currently arguing with dbf...not good..I think I offset one of his depressed moods..


 
We´ll be here for you when you want to talk 

Ohh no that doesn´t sound good, but I´m sure you can talk through it.  We all go through difficult times with our loved ones that gets us down but it usally works out in the end. I hope everything will be just fine with you and your dbf as soon as possible 



Cari284 said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry.. Dbf and I have just gone through a little "dip" as well, not fun at all.


 
I´m glad things are better now!


----------



## Linn-Marie

*So.Cal*girl said:


> ^ I think I read in the shopping subforum that a PFer was in the process of trying to open up a Chanel boutique there.  I don't know what became of that or how that's possible...but I think (don't quote me) that there is a boutique there.



Okey, thank you! =) I tried to google it, but no result..


----------



## Lillywantsa255

Hi ladies, 

I'm newbie. But I am a bagaholic and I finally want to buy my very own  Chanel 2.55. I want to have a Medium Classic Flap Blag Caviar with  golden hardware. My best friend owns a lambskin, but I love the feeling  of the caviar one. I've never been in a Chanel store before, its like  THE store of all stores and I always looked trough the shop windows like a  3-yearold infront of a candyshop! I checked the european prices, and its  1790 Euros. 

Are there any waiting lists for that classic flap bags? 

And why are a loads of the offers for vintage flap bags more expensice than buying a new one i a Chanel store?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Hi everyone! I'm kinda new at the Chanel thread because I usually spend most of my time at the Bal and H threads, but I am liking Chanel now for their sports line as well as the Coco Cocoon line! I'm looking forward to my first Chanel piece... =)


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I can't fall asleep. Hi everyone!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Lillywantsa255 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm newbie. But I am a bagaholic and I finally want to buy my very own  Chanel 2.55. I want to have a Medium Classic Flap Blag Caviar with  golden hardware. My best friend owns a lambskin, but I love the feeling  of the caviar one. I've never been in a Chanel store before, its like  THE store of all stores and I always looked trough the shop windows like a  3-yearold infront of a candyshop! I checked the european prices, and its  1790 Euros.
> 
> Are there any waiting lists for that classic flap bags?
> 
> And why are a loads of the offers for vintage flap bags more expensice than buying a new one i a Chanel store?



I believe only the jumbos have these waiting lists?


----------



## gnourtmat

just wanted to check in here and say hello to all you lovely ladies!

i was on a short break from tpf but im all done with finals now!


----------



## TheLioness

anyone use the Chanel skin care line? I love it! I wish I would've tried it sooner!
If anyone is interested check on their website! I use the ones that have the anti pollution...face wash..toner..and the lotion..well the face lotion is $125..but there is a less expensive one..


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ I did try the Chanel Skin Care line, but the only thing that bothered me about it was the strong perfume smell.....it was too much for me, so now I use Sisley/Sisleya which I love. 
I gotta say tho I love the MU and NailPolish!

Uh, and did I mention their bags.....pretty nice too.....


----------



## jessiephy

It's so quiet in the forum.. Is it just me or now is the low peak season?


----------



## pilatesworks

SO quiet! 
Maybe everyone is starting their summer vacays early?!
My kids are almost done with school, just a few more days....


----------



## jessiephy

Yeah i felt the same way too!
Well or maybe everyone is staying away from the "The Demon Forum" 

Heading anywhere for summer holidays? 


pilatesworks said:


> SO quiet!
> Maybe everyone is starting their summer vacays early?!
> My kids are almost done with school, just a few more days....


----------



## Cari284

jessiephy said:


> It's so quiet in the forum.. Is it just me or now is the low peak season?



I know, very very quiet here..


*edit:* but I should probably not talk  I haven't been around much lately due to graduating soon and having SO much work in school now!


----------



## jessiephy

Cari284 said:


> I know, very very quiet here..
> 
> 
> *edit:* but I should probably not talk  I haven't been around much lately due to graduating soon and having SO much work in school now!



 Be good and hope you complete your studies soon! 
Well, actually I think studying is better than working! Although I don't have any income, life is definitely more carefree then


----------



## TheLioness

I love the skin care line! It makes my skin look and feel amazing! The only time I wish it weren't so perfumey is when my sinus/allergies kick in! 

P.S does anyone know where I can find a Chanel mini handbag?


----------



## jayw

My partner knows i am obsessed with vintage Chanel but am broke. He has asked me which of these bags I prefer for my first Chanel! Opinions desperately needed. I am in my thirties and dress quite elegantly (i hope). Lots of dresses. Help appreciated xx


----------



## cparroyo777

hey ladies! just wonderin', does the chanel medallion tote's handles stay stiff (standing) or it becomes soft and falls after a long time?TIA


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*!!! Oyy..I'm being drawn back into Chanel, ^_^! There's this red m/l flap with bijoux chain that was released years ago. I am drooling over it!! Plus a black, beige, and navy jumbo flap before I slip into the eternal abyss of H...ehehhehe. 

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Cari*!!! Oyy..I'm being drawn back into Chanel, ^_^! There's this red m/l flap with bijoux chain that was released years ago. I am drooling over it!! Plus a black, beige, and navy jumbo flap before I slip into the eternal abyss of H...ehehhehe.
> 
> How are you doing hun?



Ohh that sounds very very tempting indeed!  Post pictures of the red one if you can find any! I absolutely thing you should satisfy some Chanel needs before leaving to the H side!


I'm doing great, I've just been so so busy lately due to graduating soon and everything! But I have found both of the dresses that I'll wear for the graduation so that's a huge relief! And this thursday and friday all my close friends graduates so that will be super exciting! How are you sweetie?


----------



## PANda_USC

bri333 has the red m/l with bijoux chain!! I found her photo of it..thanks *bri333* for the pic!!

Oh yay! A premature congratulations on your graduating hun! You must be so relieved! And onto the next big thing in your life, ^_^. Parties galore right? ::wink nudge:: And how is everything with your boo? 

P.S: any Chanel wants? eheheh.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> bri333 has the red m/l with bijoux chain!! I found her photo of it..thanks *bri333* for the pic!!
> 
> Oh yay! A premature congratulations on your graduating hun! You must be so relieved! And onto the next big thing in your life, ^_^. Parties galore right? ::wink nudge:: And how is everything with your boo?
> 
> P.S: any Chanel wants? eheheh.



Oh that bag is gooorgeous  I'm so sorry but it would look stunning on you :shame: Haha thank you so much  Yes, it will be so much fun! Well not exactly since I begin working the week after my graduation. My dad got me a job at the bank that he works at and I'm not super excited but oh well.. A little bit of partying I'll have time for 


Everything is great with him, he actually just went to work after sleeping over and last nigh he surprised me with his "H-knowledge" haha! He had been "studying" different colors and so on from the internet. I thought that was pretty sweet of him  How is yours? I saw some new pics on facebook  You're so so cute!


Haha I always have Chanel needs! Unfortunately.. I want that Jumbo. But it's so hard to get it since I live in Sweden, I don't want to put my name on an 8 months wait list.. So if I'm lucky I could get the bag when I go to France this summer or Italy this late summer. And then I think I need a new Neverfull, they are just such great "everyday throw around bags"!


How did it go with that pink Birkin that was coming to you?


----------



## AdamAlex

ooh... that red is absolutely gorgeous!!!



PANda_USC said:


> bri333 has the red m/l with bijoux chain!! I found her photo of it..thanks *bri333* for the pic!!
> 
> Oh yay! A premature congratulations on your graduating hun! You must be so relieved! And onto the next big thing in your life, ^_^. Parties galore right? ::wink nudge:: And how is everything with your boo?
> 
> P.S: any Chanel wants? eheheh.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, oh yay! You have a job lined up! Oyy..at the bank..sounds a bit boring but I'm sure it'll be a great learning experience! Have an inkling of an idea of what you wanna do in the future?

Your boyfriend has been researching H!!!?!? That is so sweet of him! I couldn't get my dbf to even consider looking at H for me. He said the bags are old ladyish and kind of ugly, lol. Oh well..

Oy..yes, you need that Jumbo. Whether it be black or beige! Would you ever consider a reseller on the Bay? I saw a tPFer who was selling a black jumbo with GHW and a black jumbo with SHW on bonanzle! I was even considering getting it, . 

Oh man..I've been so good..not buying anything new..but my lists of Louboutins is still sort of long and I am drooling over the birkins..will limit myself to 2-3 next year, . I've been looking at graduate schools..Oy..I have to tell you I'm so nervous. I need to start studying for the GREs and take a prep course....I feel like I've been out of the game for so long, haha.

What's new with you my doll face?

P.S: Chanel is calling me! I just saw this listed on the Bay. I lovee the color....not that fond of patent, but I think I'll overlook the patent part. What do you think?


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, oh yay! You have a job lined up! Oyy..at the bank..sounds a bit boring but I'm sure it'll be a great learning experience! Have an inkling of an idea of what you wanna do in the future?
> 
> Your boyfriend has been researching H!!!?!? That is so sweet of him! I couldn't get my dbf to even consider looking at H for me. He said the bags are old ladyish and kind of ugly, lol. Oh well..
> 
> Oy..yes, you need that Jumbo. Whether it be black or beige! Would you ever consider a reseller on the Bay? I saw a tPFer who was selling a black jumbo with GHW and a black jumbo with SHW on bonanzle! I was even considering getting it, .
> 
> Oh man..I've been so good..not buying anything new..but my lists of Louboutins is still sort of long and I am drooling over the birkins..will limit myself to 2-3 next year, . I've been looking at graduate schools..Oy..I have to tell you I'm so nervous. I need to start studying for the GREs and take a prep course....I feel like I've been out of the game for so long, haha.
> 
> What's new with you my doll face?
> 
> P.S: Chanel is calling me! I just saw this listed on the Bay. I lovee the color....not that fond of patent, but I think I'll overlook the patent part. What do you think?



Yes, the job will be quite boring I think, but it'll give me some extra money and as you say, learning experience!


Haha yes, that was very sweet of him! I'm learning about his interests cars and watches (I've actually become quite good at those things now) and he's learning about mine, bags! YES, i really really need that Jumbo. Yes, I think I would consider resellers since I already have a Chanel but it would be the best to find one in France  And since it's more expensive in the US.. Thank you for the tip!


Haha, good Panda! *pats Panda on the head* Oh, I've seen your CL wish list and oh my, those shoes are gorgeous  And those Birkins are absolutely amazing. I can't wait to get my first! I want it so so bad!


Oh, I hope everything goes well, and I'm sure that it will! but I understand it can be nerve-wracking! Gosh, I'm graduation next week, on the 10th of June and I'm horrible nervous! Every time I think about it my heart skips a beat and my stomach hurts 


Well there isn't so much new with me. Except for the graduation. It's taking so much time, planning fixing and everything. Plus that all of my friends and family friends are graduation tomorrow and on Friday so I'm going to drive around the whole country visiting receptions it feels like  A bit stressful! I'm so happy since I found my dresses that I'll wear and now the shoes as well  Yaay! 


That Chanel is gooorgeous! I haven't been such a fan of patent either but that one I would love to have! I think the patent is starting to grow a little bit on me!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari* boo boo!!

Extra money is always good! My spending is on serious lockdown since I'm saving $5K for my weekend trip to NYC with my dbf. It's almost our two year anniversary and I wanted to take him away from CA for a bit...ehehe..I know he couldn't afford it so I'm treating him...but it's hard balancing my anniversary plans with my long shopping list, LOL.

OO, what kinds of watches and cars does he like?? You're a very lucky girl, to snag  guy that is interested in your interests for the sake of you!

Oh Meow! I cant wait for you to get your first birkin! They are quite addicting, though not friendly on the bank account. >_<. ::gladly receives pat on head:: My cari boo! I need you to come visit me in SF pronto! Panda has lots of nummy seafood, cookies and chocolate for you, LOL.(why do I sound like a creeper saying that?)

P.S: the one I saw on Bonanzle was mint, seriously mint(at least from what I could tell), and going for $245X. And since it was from a few years ago, it's made of the stiffer caviar that keeps its structure! :: wink nudge::

And with respect to patent..perhaps we have similar tastes?!?!!? 

P.S: don't be nervous about graduation! You're almost done with school! You've accomplished a lot and your loving family is gonna be there cheering you on! Meow!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari* boo boo!!
> 
> Extra money is always good! My spending is on serious lockdown since I'm saving $5K for my weekend trip to NYC with my dbf. It's almost our two year anniversary and I wanted to take him away from CA for a bit...ehehe..I know he couldn't afford it so I'm treating him...but it's hard balancing my anniversary plans with my long shopping list, LOL.
> 
> OO, what kinds of watches and cars does he like?? You're a very lucky girl, to snag  guy that is interested in your interests for the sake of you!
> 
> Oh Meow! I cant wait for you to get your first birkin! They are quite addicting, though not friendly on the bank account. >_<. ::gladly receives pat on head:: My cari boo! I need you to come visit me in SF pronto! Panda has lots of nummy seafood, cookies and chocolate for you, LOL.(why do I sound like a creeper saying that?)
> 
> P.S: the one I saw on Bonanzle was mint, seriously mint(at least from what I could tell), and going for $245X. And since it was from a few years ago, it's made of the stiffer caviar that keeps its structure! :: wink nudge::
> 
> And with respect to patent..perhaps we have similar tastes?!?!!?
> 
> P.S: don't be nervous about graduation! You're almost done with school! You've accomplished a lot and your loving family is gonna be there cheering you on! Meow!



Oohh that sounds so much fun  I want to go to NYC with you guys as well! And that's so so nice of you, I'm sure you will have a fantastic time together!


haha you don't sound creepy! I want to come and visit  My friends sister is going there to study a year in high school! She just found out where she's going to study and live, it's called Groover Beach and is between LA and San Francisco! Gaahh I want to go there as well. I'm trying to talk my bf into go traveling with me this winter/fall and I want him to show me the west side of the US  I'll nag him some more about it 


Yes, I'm very happy that he tries. He has now bought an Audemars Piguet and now he wants a Pateck Philipe. He's craaazy! But I can't blame him haha, it's just like my bag needs!


Ahhaa, that must be why it's so expensive!


Thank you sweetie  I hope it will be nice weather and a wonderful day!


----------



## TheLioness

anyone know where I can find Chanel necklaces or rings?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi there, Chanel ladies! I have an inquiry ...I stopped by the Chanel boutique today to ask about their costume jewelry earrings, and they did not have a lot in stock. They didn't even have the crystal CCs or the pearl ones that I have seen around this forum! I asked the SA when they will get more shipment of their jewelry, and she said that she didn't know...it depends on the shipment. Is it THAT difficult to come across the classic Chanel earrings?? Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## lipgloss1029

TheLioness said:


> anyone know where I can find Chanel necklaces or rings?


Chanel boutiques or on ebay, if you can't get to a boutique. But jewelry sold on Ebay are usually marked up by about USD300 upwards.



Swe3tGirl said:


> Hi there, Chanel ladies! I have an inquiry ...I stopped by the Chanel boutique today to ask about their costume jewelry earrings, and they did not have a lot in stock. They didn't even have the crystal CCs or the pearl ones that I have seen around this forum! I asked the SA when they will get more shipment of their jewelry, and she said that she didn't know...it depends on the shipment. Is it THAT difficult to come across the classic Chanel earrings?? Thanks in advance! =)


Depends on your location. The classic earrings are always sold out in the Singapore boutique.


----------



## eggpudding

^Yup, classic/past season earrings are hard to come by in the UK too. Most of the gorgeous ones I've seen on TPF are nowhere to be found in any stores, it's so frustrating. The 10A earrings that some members have posted haven't even arrived here!


----------



## Bri 333

Hi everybody!!! Hope all you lovely Chanel ladies have had a good week. I am off to Vegas in a couple of weeks. Am really excited as I am going to finally be purchasing my bday present to myself. Have been saving up a year for it (hint it's an exotic.) It is my ultimate HG bag so can't wait to show everyone once she is mine  xoxo


----------



## PANda_USC

^oo ra raaaa, P.S: lemme know if you ever wanna get rid of your red m/l bijoux, LOL. I looked up the image of it on google and I found your pics, ^_^

Oh Oh, where are you staying in Vegas and what will you be eating?! And is your UHG croc!?!?!?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

TheLioness said:


> anyone know where I can find Chanel necklaces or rings?


 
 ^ Chanel boutiques or dept stores that carry Chanel (ie. Nordstrom, Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, etc..).  For preowned try ebay, malleries, bonanzle ---but be sure to have it authenticated here.  If you have a particular item in mind, check out the recommended SA or recommended resellers list.  HTH


----------



## jdhannaford

Hello ladies! Just came on to say hi, I'm new to the forum, and there doesn't seem to be a place for new people like myself to congregate and become familiar with tPF - that would be great! But I have had so much fun looking through all the threads and seeing some massive collections. I hope I get my first Chanel bag soon - I'm so excited for that day to do my own reveal  Fingers crossed!


----------



## christa

Hi ladies!  I never chit chat on TPF, so I'm not sure what kinds of stuff you discuss here.. I have tiny problem..and I don't know should I start a thread, or just ask for some advice from here 

So here goes.. I purchased my first Chanel, a classic flap..vintage, but pristine.. (Link to my reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/shes-old-shes-pristine-shes-here-my-first-595445.html) Since it's obvious the bag has been sitting in her dust bag for  long time, I thought she might need some moisturizing.. I used the Meguiar's Rich Leather Conditioner/Cleaner.. (does anyone have experience in this?). The cloth I used to apply the conditioner got serious color transfers, which is OK, but now after a day of the treatment it seems, that the bag still transfers color..I tried this gently with a dry cloth.. Maybe the conditioner still has to settle in? Is this normal? Can this mean the bag has been redyed at some point?


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hello and Happy Monday! Wanted to share my joy with the ladies who share my passion. I got engaged last night! I was thinking a Chanel-esque wedding theme...black, cream and pearls. What do u think?


----------



## christa

Congratulations!!!  Themes at wedding are quite rare up here in Finland I think, people are so traditional, but I love themes! And that Chanel-esque sound perfect. You can't go wrong with Chanel style-wise  



Tinn3rz said:


> Hello and Happy Monday! Wanted to share my joy with the ladies who share my passion. I got engaged last night! I was thinking a Chanel-esque wedding theme...black, cream and pearls. What do u think?


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thank you! Not so much a theme, but more the color scheme of black and cream. I definitely agree. Chanel is one to follow for timeless and classic. 


christa said:


> Congratulations!!!  Themes at wedding are quite rare up here in Finland I think, people are so traditional, but I love themes! And that Chanel-esque sound perfect. You can't go wrong with Chanel style-wise


----------



## 2style

Hey everyone!
Does anyone know the name/style of Whitney Port's beige chanel flap bag with the SHW.
Thanks in advance


----------



## akillian24

Bri 333 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Hope all you lovely Chanel ladies have had a good week. I am off to Vegas in a couple of weeks. Am really excited as I am going to finally be purchasing my bday present to myself. Have been saving up a year for it (hint it's an exotic.) It is my ultimate HG bag so can't wait to show everyone once she is mine  xoxo



We might be there at the same time. I leave next Friday and am eyeballing bags as well.  I hope you have a great time.


----------



## queenofchic

2style said:


> Hey everyone!
> Does anyone know the name/style of Whitney Port's beige chanel flap bag with the SHW.
> Thanks in advance


 
^ Hers is the classic flap in the maxi size (back then it was less structured & had "wings"....but Chanel has since fixed the problem).


----------



## lady70113

i just want to vent.... i don't know if it's me or my preggy hormones, but for some reason, i can't seem to find the perfect everyday chanel bag to use... i just bought the nature flap in L but its too big for everyday use...to make matters worse... each time I show an optional bag to my sis for her opinion... it's a flat out "no".... it's so frustrating...i only shop @ NM bc that's my only dept cc n palo alto is so limited... argh!


----------



## viciel

Does anyone know if there's a pink out there that's similar to the fuchsia pink?  I absolutely love the color, but would like it in rigid caviar and not the soft, since it wasn't produced in the rigid, i'm thinking of looking at older seasons (or future seasons if anyone has the info), thank you


----------



## akillian24

queenofchic said:


> ^ Hers is the classic flap in the maxi size (back then it was less structured & had "wings"....but Chanel has since fixed the problem).



The NM SA mentioned something about the flap bending outward on Chanel bags. Is that the case with all of them? Some of them? None of them now?


----------



## queenofchic

^ It's a problem on the older models when Chanel 1st introduced the maxi.  Read up on here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/wings-with-your-maxi-414282.html
Shouldn't be a problem anymore.


----------



## akillian24

queenofchic said:


> ^ It's a problem on the older models when Chanel 1st introduced the maxi. Read up on here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/wings-with-your-maxi-414282.html
> Shouldn't be a problem anymore.


 
Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## scarletambience

^ A good everyday bag is the Cerf/Executive Tote - if you want a good work bag. I would also suggest the GST. HTH!


----------



## queenofchic

*Happy Father's Day!* 
You don't need to be a Dad to remember all the special times you've spent with your own Dad.  Hope you are all enjoying today with your family (or someone you love).

ETA:  I need your help to size down my bag collection.  My rule of thumb is if I don't use it, then I should lose it.  Here's a list of what I'm thinking should go.  

LV Cherry Blossom Papillon:  Just a fan of the artwork.  Not a fan of the papillon shape.  This bag makes me feel teeny bopperish (& I'm not even that old yet!).
LV White Multicolor Speedy:  I've only used it maybe twice over the past 3 years.  The colors make me happy but it's so big & heavy!  I hate the darkening of the patina (it hasn't happened yet but it will).
Chanel Black Vintage XL Jumbo:  Love the vintage style (it's like a work of art), but I feel it's more like a briefcase on me.
Chanel Pink Jumbo Flap :  This is the older version.  Very structured, but feels more like a box than a purse.
Chanel Red Jumbo Flap:  This is the darker red from last year.  I want a brighter red.  There are minor imperfections that I sometimes can't get over.

I think these will eventually go.  It's just a matter of what order.


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks!!! Hope you had a good time. Here's my reveal thread for the bag I got 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-big-birthday-reveal-from-vegas-601750.html






akillian24 said:


> We might be there at the same time. I leave next Friday and am eyeballing bags as well. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Bri 333

You guessed right Panda. Here is my reveal thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-big-birthday-reveal-from-vegas-601750.html

We stayed at Paris since DH has his conference there. It was okay. I spent most of my time at Bellagio  Between the Chanel boutique and Tiffany next door, it is a dangerous place for me 

We ate at Bellagio, Venetian, the new hotel Aria and Paris. The sushi at Bellagio was amazing. 



PANda_USC said:


> ^oo ra raaaa, P.S: lemme know if you ever wanna get rid of your red m/l bijoux, LOL. I looked up the image of it on google and I found your pics, ^_^
> 
> Oh Oh, where are you staying in Vegas and what will you be eating?! And is your UHG croc!?!?!?


----------



## Bri 333

Congrats on your engagement!!! 





Tinn3rz said:


> Hello and Happy Monday! Wanted to share my joy with the ladies who share my passion. I got engaged last night! I was thinking a Chanel-esque wedding theme...black, cream and pearls. What do u think?


----------



## akillian24

Bri 333 said:


> Thanks!!! Hope you had a good time. Here's my reveal thread for the bag I got
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-big-birthday-reveal-from-vegas-601750.html



I saw that - AMAZING!!!!! Absolutely stunning. What a great story as well. Enjoy!


----------



## TheLioness

anyone know where I can find chanel jewelry online? thanks


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi again, just saw you over at the Bal forum!


----------



## chezmadame

Newbie here. What should my first purchase be?


----------



## poppers986

TheLioness said:


> anyone know where I can find chanel jewelry online? thanks


ebay, bonanzle and there asre also a bunch of consignment shops online, there's a list of them somewhere


----------



## queenofchic

^^*Bonjour chezmadame!* How exciting for you!  Be sure to check out the reference library to see what styles interest you.  If possible, definitely head on out to the boutique to try the bags on.  

Are you looking for an everyday bag or special occasion bag?  Shoulder or handheld?  

A classic everyday bag would be the caviar jumbo flap.  My personal favorite is the 226 reissue or m/l classic flap because these are versatile for both day/night, casual/dressy.  These bags are perfect proportion-wise on everybody.  A word of caution:  these bags don't hold a lot, so you might as well upgrade to the jumbo if you need the extra room.  This is what most tend to do after some use.

Keep us posted.


----------



## julyteal

i agree that m/l classic flap is perfect proportion on everybody. i am UK size 14 and i thought it still looks nice on me


----------



## devoted7

Hi everyone! I would like to purchase a Maxi sometime soon! Can anyone tell me what's 10CC Maxi?


----------



## queenofchic

^ Congrats!  10C = 2010 Cruise Collection.  Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## envyme

Never thought I wanted a flap, now I am feening for one. I blame my niece for carrying hers around me lol!!


----------



## scarletambience

I am feeling a little miffed. I asked an SA to locate a dress. She told me the dress was available and then sent me an e-mail stating the dress was sold-out [pre-sold]. So I moved on and got the dress elsewhere....a few days later, she sends me e-mails that she found the dress but because of the time difference, I do not receive it till much later. She informs me that she had charged my CC but will credit me if I change my mind.

Since I already have the dress, I tell her that I can't take the dress, I even attempt to get a sale for her in vain. So I think...she will credit me, right? Two days later I get another e-mail stating that she will only credit me when the dress arrives at her store. Huh???!!! 

Should I be mad?


----------



## queenofchic

^ I think that you're entitled to be mad for her misunderstanding.  I know I would be for all the problems she's created.  That said, I think it's only fair that she credits you when the dress arrives at the store.  I think it's really out of her control.  She can't just credit without the actual merchandise in the store.  You just have to be patient & sit tight for now.  Hope all turns out well.


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone, sorry is this is a dumb and out of the blue question, but are e/w flaps common at Chanel boutiques? or would i end up having to order one off a look book? :/
and are "m/l" flap bags the same size as medium flap bags?.. I would assume so, but I am unsure.


----------



## julyteal

*shopmagnet*, yes. m/l flap bags actually stands for medium/large. it is the medium flap bags, which is also known as the large flap bags in some countries. thus it is called medium/large


----------



## shopmagnet

julyteal said:


> *shopmagnet*, yes. m/l flap bags actually stands for medium/large. it is the medium flap bags, which is also known as the large flap bags in some countries. thus it is called medium/large



Wow, thank you for telling me.


----------



## compassion

scarletambience said:


> I am feeling a little miffed. I asked an SA to locate a dress. She told me the dress was available and then sent me an e-mail stating the dress was sold-out [pre-sold]. So I moved on and got the dress elsewhere....a few days later, she sends me e-mails that she found the dress but because of the time difference, I do not receive it till much later. She informs me that she had charged my CC but will credit me if I change my mind.
> 
> Since I already have the dress, I tell her that I can't take the dress, I even attempt to get a sale for her in vain. So I think...she will credit me, right? Two days later I get another e-mail stating that she will only credit me when the dress arrives at her store. Huh???!!!
> 
> Should I be mad?


 
Hi,
I wasn't even aware that they could credit your card befroe an item even arrived.Here in Melbourne,Australia,they are not allowd to accept any funds/money until the item is in store,and you purchase. I know this as I just purchased the 2010 Coramandel Cuff from the Paris Shanghai collection, and there were only three coming to Australia, and desperately wanted one,and they would under no circumstances accept any funds even full payment until item was in store.Are the rules diferent there?


----------



## s4ndid

Hi,

thanks the same experience that i have as well, they wont accept cash or credit card payment in advance. from what the SA told me they cant effort to commit as the demand is crazy


----------



## bagswithflowers

How can u tell if a chanel bag is real or not?


----------



## queenofchic

^ If you have questions about authenticity about a specific bag, post it in http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-595322-240.html .  The experts on there provide a valuable service to us all.  I'm so thankful that they're there.

If possible & for your own peace of mind, I would suggest buying at the boutique or dept stores that carry Chanel.  Keep saving up, it'll be totally worth the wait.


----------



## urvi

Hi,

had a question, someone told me there is an oversize maxi available, what does that mean?


----------



## GisGa

Hi Im Newbie .... 
Had question .... what kind of color for Red 10A ..coming soon in sept 2010? is it same color like Red 10c ??? Im Drooling with Red 10c (If someone get New color for 10A plis share ...)
and for Cocorain Lambskin Large size with Raincoat how many colors for this bag? and colors for raincoat its same in every country ?

Thanks before


----------



## cparroyo777

Hi ladies! I'm just wondering if it's normal that my caviar medallion's (series 7) leather is more stiff and rougher than my 2010 jumbo caviar flap? I noticed that my 2010 jumbo caviar has a softer leather. Is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## queenofchic

*urvi*  I don't know.  The maxi is the largest size flap that I'm aware of.  There were a few "oversize" ones I saw posted on the forum.  Maybe you can contact a SA via email or call them up to ask.  They'll have a better idea of what's available.

*GisGa* :welcome2:   I haven't seen the 10A red yet.  Hope it's a bright lipstick red.  You can check out the lookbook at your local Chanel boutique.  For questions, you can contact a SA via email or phone to ask (they'll be able to send you pics) & get yourself on the waitlist if you like it.  If not, keep checking this forum.  There's so much new information posted daily.  Sometimes I think we know more than the SAs.

*cparroyo777*  It's normal.  I find that the older bags are more stiff/structured than the current season bags.  Some ladies on here like it "hardy" & others like it soft.  It's a preference.  Personally, I like the vintage bags better.


----------



## cparroyo777

so nothing to worry about then. Thank you!


----------



## gnourtmat

how has everybody been?! ive been wayyyyy slacking on my posting! i checked my last post and it was in MAY! :shame:


----------



## R_R

Hello, 
I'm a Newbie, I LOVE TPF  ! Been hooked on it for the past couple of days, especially on the Chanel posts   
Does anyone happen to know what colors for the classic flaps would be available in august or September? 
TIA !


----------



## gnourtmat

R_R said:


> Hello,
> I'm a Newbie, I LOVE TPF  ! Been hooked on it for the past couple of days, especially on the Chanel posts
> Does anyone happen to know what colors for the classic flaps would be available in august or September?
> TIA !


:welcome2::welcome2::welcome2:


----------



## mvc_sassy

From Gossip Girl:  For all of Chanel loving gals out there, save  10-15% more for Cruise 2011 / Pre-christmas shopping. (That's a secret i can never tell. I know you love me xoxo)

J-M-J! Bummer! .... that is early November!


----------



## queenofchic

^ huh?  is that supposed to be a teaser?  wonder how that'll work...


----------



## sarahguz

mvc_sassy said:


> From Gossip Girl:  For all of Chanel loving gals out there, save  10-15% more for Cruise 2011 / Pre-christmas shopping. (That's a secret i can never tell. I know you love me xoxo)
> 
> J-M-J! Bummer! .... that is early November!



whaaaaaaaaaaaat?? do explain... i love saving!


----------



## gnourtmat

look what i found... does that "bag" look familiar to you

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=sale&product%5Fid=2080723050&showBACK=OK


----------



## sarahguz

^^ Yuck!  Take a look at their handbag section too... sooo many knockoffs!


----------



## Mg_Waif

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering why the silver CC Closure on my 09 fushia looks more rounded than the one on my Black Caviar Jumbo that I bought recently? Can anyone enlighten me please?

Thanks.


----------



## BagDilemma

Hi all ! Im a newbie here. Decided to join as I was searching to some infos for my chanel bag  
Have a nice day !


----------



## akillian24

:welcome2: BagDilemma! I love your name.  

So last night, I was telling DH that I'm down to the last 10lbs to lose after having DD.  I told him to say something motivating.... his response?  "Isn't there a Chanel purse you want?  If you reach your goal, how about we get you a new Chanel?"

Weeee!!!!  How's that for motivation?!?!?!  If anyone needs me I'll be --->  :boxing: until I get my next bag!


----------



## Mediana

HanryShown said:


> This will be my second Christmas in Canada. The kids want to make a snowman. My only problem is I can't wear any Chanel there. With the unpredictable weather.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## helladesigner

Hi ladies! I'm new to the Chanel subforum, usually over in the MJ section  

I did multiple searches and was unable to find an answer: Basically, I would like to catalog my new Chanel purchases (yay!) but am having trouble taking a photo of the serial number tag inside of my Caviar Jumbo Classic - I'm finding the leather a tad too stiff to maneuver around within the bag and using the flash is totally not working out. I wanted to ask if any of you have tips on taking photos of your serial tags, but didn't want to start a new thread for a question that is probably quite easy to answer. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Oh and if I posted in the wrong area please let me know where I should post this question   I was going to post in the "Authenticate" thread, but didn't think it was entirely appropriate since there is a guideline on how to ask for authenticity. Thanks for your help! Happy shopping!


----------



## helladesigner

^^ Nevermind, I figured it out. Feel a bit silly now


----------



## nad08

Hi, need some valuable opinions from TPFers.  There is a listing on ebay for a Jumbo XL and as I'll be in Sg in a couple of days, I was thinking of just meeting this ebayer and purchasing it off her when I meet her personally.  Do you think it's a wise move for me to purchase it off her personally, handing her cash or purchasing it off ebay and then arranging to meet her when I am in Singapore?  This is my first time purchasing a designer handbag off ebay and I just want to guard my interest.  I have communicated with the seller via emails and she is really quite accomodating. I have also posted the link on 'Authenticate This' thread and had been advised that 'bag is authentic as pictured'. Any opinions on my dilemma.


----------



## arkouneo

I have had my J12 for months and never realized the dials glow in the dark until late night.  Crazy.


----------



## Mg_Waif

I just got a jumbo patent rouge from Rome. My brother brought it back. According to the SA there, it is the latest rouge colour. The red is kind of deep red like burgundy. 

It is not the bright kind of rouge. Am just wondering if the fall reds are all so dark?


----------



## missb

Hello Chanel lovers,

Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask, but I'm wondering if anyone knows the retail price for this Chanel Modern Chain hobo?

This is the eBay link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Chanel-Whit...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5cc09b4d

I'm also thinking about purchasing this Camillia wallet, so I'd like to know the retail price of it too, so that I wouldn't overpay.

Here's the pic of the wallet:






Help is greatly appreciated 

TIA!!


----------



## scholastican

Ramen is the answer to all our Chanel classics price hike problems!



In a lighter(and yes, quite proudly, an inspired one as well) moment earlier today, _burberry prncess_ and I joked that at a mere 15 cents per serving, instant noodles could be our ticket to funding our Chanel habit further.

Truthfully however, unless my birthday comes up, I find myself in great difficulty reconciling my Chanel lust with the aggressive and exorbitant price increase of late. I'd like to know, how will you gals cope with what seems to be a regular price hike on Chanel's part? Work overtime? Have a side gig? Pawn the children(wait, that's my original plan of action)? Boycott?

Mssrs. Wertheimers, your attention, sil vous plait. Let's hear it for the boys, ladies!


----------



## purse-nality

scholastican said:


> Ramen is the answer to all our Chanel classics price hike problems!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know, how will you gals cope with what seems to be a regular price hike on Chanel's part? Work overtime? Have a side gig? *Pawn the children*(wait, that's my original plan of action)? Boycott?
> 
> Mssrs. Wertheimers, your attention, sil vous plait. Let's hear it for the boys, ladies!




i could be on front page for that! 

"MOTHER PAWNED CHILDREN FOR $$$$ BAG"  
next day... "MOTHER FOUND DEAD. DH PRIME SUSPECT" :lolots:


----------



## sweetie_sg

purse-nality said:


> i could be on front page for that!
> 
> "MOTHER PAWNED CHILDREN FOR $$$$ BAG"
> next day... "MOTHER FOUND DEAD. DH PRIME SUSPECT" :lolots:


----------



## LVOEnyc

Now there's an idea (Ramen)! hehe  I will be working extra hours and selling things (including bags) I no longer use.


----------



## sixela

Instead of pawning my children (when I do have one) I would look at long term investments. Nurture, love, give great education and hopefully I will have a good return on the investment. 

So for now, I have 2 jobs to support whatever I want! Oh and a fiance there to morally support me... that is until the holidays roll around which is when I think I will begin to accidentally leave the Chanel.com page open on my browser at home!


----------



## sixela

purse-nality said:


> i could be on front page for that!
> 
> "MOTHER PAWNED CHILDREN FOR $$$$ BAG"
> next day... "MOTHER FOUND DEAD. DH PRIME SUSPECT" :lolots:


 
 Haha... I'd like to edit..."MOTHER FOUND DEAD _CLINGING ONTO CHANEL BAG WHICH POLICE HAD TO PRY OUT OF HANDS._ DH PRIME SUSPECT"


----------



## pond23

Pawn my 3 bunnies? 

Any takers for Puff Puff, Yum Yum or Bunn Bunn? LOL!


----------



## burberryprncess

scholastican said:


> Ramen is the answer to all our Chanel classics price hike problems!
> 
> 
> 
> In a lighter(and yes, quite proudly, an inspired one as well) moment earlier today, _burberry prncess_ and I joked that at a mere 15 cents per serving, instant noodles could be our ticket to funding our Chanel habit further.
> 
> Truthfully however, unless my birthday comes up, I find myself in great difficulty reconciling my Chanel lust with the aggressive and exorbitant price increase of late. I'd like to know, how will you gals cope with what seems to be a regular price hike on Chanel's part? Work overtime? Have a side gig? Pawn the children(wait, that's my original plan of action)? Boycott?
> 
> Mssrs. Wertheimers, your attention, sil vous plait. Let's hear it for the boys, ladies!




OMGosh!  You are cracking me up!  :lolots:


----------



## Chi town Chanel

scholastican said:


> Ramen is the answer to all our Chanel classics price hike problems!
> 
> 
> 
> In a lighter(and yes, quite proudly, an inspired one as well) moment earlier today, _burberry prncess_ and I joked that at a mere 15 cents per serving, instant noodles could be our ticket to funding our Chanel habit further.



What ramen do you get for 15 cents?  I like the kimchee flavored kind which is about a dollar!


----------



## burberryprncess

Costco!!!  Buy them in boxes of 48 or 60!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

burberryprncess said:


> Costco!!!  Buy them in boxes of 48 or 60!



Wahhhh!  Costco doesn't have the flavor I like.  Oh well, I guess I'll get the ones at Costco for 15 cents.  I suffer enough for Chanel already, so it won't be much of a sacrifice.   I'll call DH and tell him that I'm canceling our dinner reservations...


----------



## burberryprncess

Chi town Chanel said:


> Wahhhh!  Costco doesn't have the flavor I like.  Oh well, I guess I'll get the ones at Costco for 15 cents.  I suffer enough for Chanel already, so it won't be much of a sacrifice.   I'll call DH and tell him that I'm canceling our dinner reservations...





Remember it's only food.  Goes in your mouth and out the other end.  Oooops....that sounds gross.    But in the long run, you get a great bag!


----------



## naebyllej

LOL, ramen, I just told a friend that the other day. That if I do end up keeping the Jumbo I just bought I'll be eating ramen noodles for a year.


----------



## gators

I love ramen!  I can live off noodles!  I'd pawn my kids, but once they hit teen years, as mine have, they aren't worth as much  I don't work either, so I'll have to come up with another plan of action


----------



## habanerita

Pawning the grandkids, and switching from Arroz con Pollo to Ramen......off to Costco..........


----------



## ceya

burberryprncess said:


> Remember it's only food.  Goes in your mouth and out the other end.  Oooops....that sounds gross.    But in the long run, you get a great bag!


It is what I have been doing all my life.  Save money from food to get luxury stuffs


----------



## nscwong

Just shot Wertheimers at their heads   Problem solved.


----------



## sarahguz

ceya said:


> It is what I have been doing all my life.  Save money from food to get luxury stuffs



And then it's like an instant diet! You get a new Chanel bag and LOSE 15 LBS!!


----------



## kai_415

All this ramen talk is making me hungry, ladies!  You guys are all cracking me up!


----------



## ceya

sarahguz said:


> And then it's like an instant diet! You get a new Chanel bag and LOSE 15 LBS!!


no food no need to diet.
 I do actually saved more if you are good with numbers 

within the last 8 months, I acquired 8 of Chanel' s purses.  So go figure


----------



## scholastican

habanerita said:


> Pawning the grandkids, and switching from Arroz con Pollo to Ramen......off to Costco..........


 

WHOA there, C! You're hardcore! And they aren't even your kids to pawn! Hee-hee....


----------



## skimmilk

woah i always thought ramen was fattening... i could do this diet but would just look fat with my CHANELs (oh well, at least they'll always fit


----------



## skimmilk

I just got a black caviar 31 drawstring tote from spring/summer... haven't had time to post pics! I wanted this bag originally in Feb when I saw it at BG in the gorgeous cobalt blue, but I already had the jumbo lambskin flap so I thought that was too much blue... Of course now blue is sold out but black is great, will go with anything...


----------



## burberryprncess

nscwong said:


> Just shot Wertheimers at their heads   Problem solved.




someone should go for it!


----------



## ceya

skimmilk said:


> woah i always thought ramen was fattening... i could do this diet but would just look fat with my CHANELs (oh well, at least they'll always fit


your nick is skimmilk.  So, you are in good shape already .

does skim milk cost more than plain water ?
I drink room temperature water only.  Save on power bill as well


----------



## burberryprncess

skimmilk said:


> woah i always thought ramen was fattening... i could do this diet but would just look fat with my CHANELs (oh well, at least they'll always fit



Not fattening if you cook in hot boiled water, stir it and drain out the water and fat.  Then repeat 2 more times until the hot water is clear and barely hints of fat.


----------



## burberryprncess

ceya said:


> your nick is skimmilk.  So, you are in good shape already .
> 
> does skim milk cost more than plain water ?
> I drink room temperature water only.  Save on power bill as well




I don't drink milk.....eeek.  Use tab water and a good water filter.

Water filter on sale at costco.


----------



## ceya

burberryprncess said:


> Not fattening if you cook in hot boiled water, stir it and drain out the water and fat.  Then repeat 2 more times until the hot water is clear and barely hints of fat.


You do really know how to cook Ramen huh?
no wonder you have that many of Chanels, Burberryprncess


----------



## burberryprncess

Hey guys, I go to Costco every other day for lunch while shopping.....absolutely F.R.E.E !!!!  They have plenty of samples so you don't need to starve and still get your Chanel bag!  The rest of the meal during the day......ramen!


----------



## burberryprncess

ceya said:


> You do really know how to cook Ramen huh?
> no wonder you have that many of Chanels, Burberryprncess


----------



## wingki

LMAO! i love this!!


----------



## kai_415

LOL!! 



burberryprncess said:


> Hey guys, I go to Costco every other day for lunch while shopping.....absolutely F.R.E.E !!!!  They have plenty of samples so you don't need to starve and still get your Chanel bag!  The rest of the meal during the day......ramen!


----------



## pro_shopper

burberryprncess said:


> Not fattening if you cook in hot boiled water, stir it and drain out the water and fat. Then repeat 2 more times until the hot water is clear and barely hints of fat.


 


burberryprncess said:


> Hey guys, I go to Costco every other day for lunch while shopping.....absolutely F.R.E.E !!!! They have plenty of samples so you don't need to starve and still get your Chanel bag! The rest of the meal during the day......ramen!


 
Thanks for the tip on ramen noodles! I always drained once..I will be sure to do it a few more times now! Lol at the Costco comment! I always joked that I should go there for lunch! So many yummy samples!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

burberryprncess said:


> Hey guys, I go to Costco every other day for lunch while shopping.....absolutely F.R.E.E !!!! They have plenty of samples so you don't need to starve and still get your Chanel bag! The rest of the meal during the day......ramen!


 
lmao!!

i shop at 99 cents


----------



## ceya

Hey ladies, You talked about ramen for yourself and the kids, what about those men? they may find other woman who feeds them right


----------



## lady70113

Lol love me some udon soup from Costco!!! Real talk: planning selling bags that I no longer use and admire from a far until something seems to catch my eye


----------



## Heatherlite

Hello , Ladies. My first post Reading through all your comments, I contacted 
Hirschlifers and purchased the Jumbo Purple Patent as a birthday gift. They were so amazingly accommodating. This is an amazing forum and I'm enthralled by your knowledge. THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## queenofchic

:welcome2: *Heatherlite!* 
What a great bday gift!   Can't wait to see pics of your new purple patent when you get it.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## nscwong

burberryprncess said:


> someone should go for it!


let's set up an assassination fund and hire someone to do the dirty job   who wanna contribute to the fund?


----------



## bluekit

scholastican said:


> Ramen is the answer to all our Chanel classics price hike problems!
> 
> 
> 
> In a lighter(and yes, quite proudly, an inspired one as well) moment earlier today, _burberry prncess_ and I joked that at a mere 15 cents per serving, instant noodles could be our ticket to funding our Chanel habit further.
> 
> Truthfully however, unless my birthday comes up, I find myself in great difficulty reconciling my Chanel lust with the aggressive and exorbitant price increase of late. I'd like to know, how will you gals cope with what seems to be a regular price hike on Chanel's part? Work overtime? Have a side gig? Pawn the children(wait, that's my original plan of action)? Boycott?
> 
> Mssrs. Wertheimers, your attention, sil vous plait. Let's hear it for the boys, ladies!


 
I'll most likely stop buying any purse until next year or when I get a raise!  

Although I said the Jumbo flap would be my last Chanel, I think I'll end up buying a GST down the line -- definitely not in the foreseeable future though!!

In the meantime, I will eat out less to feel less guilty about buying two Chanels in less than 2 month's time.


----------



## shoogrrl

*Schol* - So glad you're posting cuz I sure miss your humor.  I should check back on Chanel forum more often.    I can't keep up with the price-increase as well and that's why I'm making do with the little collection that I have.


----------



## r15324

Get everyone in the world to stop purchasing Chanel, and force them to lower the prices.


----------



## MIffy27

pond23 said:


> Pawn my 3 bunnies?
> 
> Any takers for Puff Puff, Yum Yum or Bunn Bunn? LOL!


 

Yes, please. ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!


----------



## Heatherlite

Am waiting for a picture of the Salmon patent jumbo...perhaps an early Xmas gift?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi everyone! I didn't want to start an unnecessary new thread but I really need some opionions. 

I wandered over here from the CL sub forum a few weeks ago. Decided to finally order my first Chanel before the price increase took affect. 

So I have a Black Jumbo caviar with SHW on the way. 
I'm also planning to buy a black caviar half moon WOC in the Spring when Hirsh gets them in again. Other then these two my plan was to save and wait for my trip to Paris in July 2011. However with the way prices are increasing I am doubting myself. I found a Black metallic reissue for a good price compared to what they are going for now. I don't know if I should get it. All three of my bags will be black, does this make sense or should I hold out until I go on my trip and look for something in another color? 

thank you!


----------



## gnourtmat

burberryprncess said:


> Hey guys, I go to Costco every other day for lunch while shopping.....absolutely F.R.E.E !!!!  They have plenty of samples so you don't need to starve and still get your Chanel bag!  The rest of the meal during the day......ramen!


----------



## Jenita143

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone! I didn't want to start an unnecessary new thread but I really need some opionions.
> 
> I wandered over here from the CL sub forum a few weeks ago. Decided to finally order my first Chanel before the price increase took affect.
> 
> So I have a Black Jumbo caviar with SHW on the way.
> I'm also planning to buy a black caviar half moon WOC in the Spring when Hirsh gets them in again. Other then these two my plan was to save and wait for my trip to Paris in July 2011. However with the way prices are increasing I am doubting myself. I found a Black metallic reissue for a good price compared to what they are going for now. I don't know if I should get it. All three of my bags will be black, does this make sense or should I hold out until I go on my trip and look for something in another color?
> 
> thank you!


 
I've been trying to hold out until my first trip to Paris next year but with all the rumors of another increase in February, i'm scared to wait. however, if you already have three black bags, i think you should go for another color.  It's better to save for something you really want versus a good deal.


----------



## dragonkicks

ummmm, hello everyone, i am rena


----------



## meeeks

hello ladies 

i need some help, or at least a little push.  As you all know, the prices have gone up, its becoming less and less a reality for me to get the one thing on my list. a m/l caviar flap.  however, i came across this http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300453424196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT  awweeesome price!!! 

it's not silver h/w.  i guess its not really a big deal... need help


----------



## Mrs Tipton

meeeks said:


> hello ladies
> 
> i need some help, or at least a little push.  As you all know, the prices have gone up, its becoming less and less a reality for me to get the one thing on my list. a m/l caviar flap.  however, i came across this http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300453424196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT  awweeesome price!!!
> 
> it's not silver h/w.  i guess its not really a big deal... need help



Hi Meeeks.  I've been watching that one and another one myself.  Here is my issue with that one.  Someone first asked for it to be authenticated on the thread, and the authenticator said she would prefer to see another pic of the hologram sticker.  Then, later (maybe a few days, I don't remember) someone else asked for it to be authenticated and this time it was.  So, I emailed the seller and asked for another pic of the hologram sticker just to be on the safe side.  She wrote back that she couldn't take another pic because she would damage the bag trying to get the picture.  Well, I know from reading this site for months that that is not true.  So, it was a red flag for me.  I am super cautious, though, and ultimately the awesome ladies on the Authenticate thread DID authenticate it.  Those are just my thoughts and I figured I'd share.   Let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out.


----------



## meeeks

Mrs Tipton said:


> Hi Meeeks.  I've been watching that one and another one myself.  Here is my issue with that one.  Someone first asked for it to be authenticated on the thread, and the authenticator said she would prefer to see another pic of the hologram sticker.  Then, later (maybe a few days, I don't remember) someone else asked for it to be authenticated and this time it was.  So, I emailed the seller and asked for another pic of the hologram sticker just to be on the safe side.  She wrote back that she couldn't take another pic because she would damage the bag trying to get the picture.  Well, I know from reading this site for months that that is not true.  So, it was a red flag for me.  I am super cautious, though, and ultimately the awesome ladies on the Authenticate thread DID authenticate it.  Those are just my thoughts and I figured I'd share.   Let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out.



im so confused, im thinking it is authentic, and it has been authenticated already.  but now since seeing your reply, im started to wonder now..


----------



## Mrs Tipton

meeeks said:


> im so confused, im thinking it is authentic, and it has been authenticated already.  but now since seeing your reply, im started to wonder now..



Yeah. I felt the same way.  I'm so sorry to confuse you, but I felt I should let you know, especially since I was going through the same thing as you.  

Ultimately, I decided not to bid on the bag, but that was a pretty easy decision for me because I pretty much knew I wanted lambskin instead of caviar.  I actually pulled the trigger on a medium lambskin tonight and I am super-excited but super-nervous, as well.  It was more than I wanted to spend and more than I've ever spent on eBay.   Please keep your fingers crossed for me that the whole thing goes well!

And I'll keep mine crossed for you that you make the right decision and end up with the perfect bag!  Good luck!


----------



## theabcd

hi mrs tipton and meeeks.... 

just sharing my views. 

i have a m/l black and beige caviar myself... after reading ur posts, i went to try to take pic of the hologram with my camera... hmm... it's indeed a little challenging... probably need another person to help and a place with very good lighting.... i dont know. it does has a challenge to get a good pic of it. 

the hologram sticker is pasted near the base of the bag the inner flap is in the way... it is not easy. 

of cos if u are not comfortable with the seller, then dont buy. it's alot of money if it's fake. check the seller's reputations and feedbacks.

good luck!


----------



## ceya

meeeks said:


> hello ladies
> 
> i need some help, or at least a little push.  As you all know, the prices have gone up, its becoming less and less a reality for me to get the one thing on my list. a m/l caviar flap.  however, i came across this http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300453424196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT  awweeesome price!!!
> 
> it's not silver h/w.  i guess its not really a big deal... need help


its serial contains 7 numbers, which is quite old.


----------



## sjx

anyone know is the red caviar 226 is exist? thanks ladies


----------



## Heatherlite

Mrs Tipton said:


> Yeah. I felt the same way.  I'm so sorry to confuse you, but I felt I should let you know, especially since I was going through the same thing as you.
> 
> Ultimately, I decided not to bid on the bag, but that was a pretty easy decision for me because I pretty much knew I wanted lambskin instead of caviar.  I actually pulled the trigger on a medium lambskin tonight and I am super-excited but super-nervous, as well.  It was more than I wanted to spend and more than I've ever spent on eBay.   Please keep your fingers crossed for me that the whole thing goes well!
> 
> And I'll keep mine crossed for you that you make the right decision and end up with the perfect bag!  Good luck!


I'm a newbie to ebay chanel sellers. Is there a list of sellers that you knowledgeable buyers trust?


----------



## queenofchic

^ You mean resellers, right?  
For preowned, check out this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...eller-websites-and-ebay-sellers-569186-5.html

For new, check out recommended SAs:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/recommended-sales-associates-377506-14.html


----------



## Pinkalicious

I only lurk in the Chanel forums because I only have 1 vintage chanel lambskin backpack.. but I finally found the Chanel I wanted! It's a Chanel Diamond Stitch Tote and I'm beyond ecstatic! Just thought I'd share with you ladies in here because my BF does not understand and neither do my real friends.

Btw what does everyone think of a Chanel lambskin backpack- in or out? 

It looks like this (this one is not mine, it's a pic from ebay)


----------



## Chanel-83

Hello every body 
I want to buy New classic chanel but I couldn't find one on ebay with less price Can any one help me to find good price and seller


----------



## scarletambience

So here goes...I've been checking out RTW listings on e-bay and then I spot a light metallic cardigan set that I liked from the previous season but I was mildly amused by the woman modelling the cardi - I wasn't sure if she did not have a bra on, on purpose! There they are OUT there for the whole world to see!!!! It is a see through cardi for Pete's sake!!! Seriously, what are you selling, woman??? Just had to share that.....


----------



## lapetite7

hey guys question- do they still make the cavier black WOC with the interlocking C's? (this one: http://www.2haute2handle.com/unsold/.../celebseen.jpg)

because I only saw the classic looking one at the Chanel store?


----------



## DivaCrat09

queenofchic said:


> ^ You mean resellers, right?
> For preowned, check out this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...eller-websites-and-ebay-sellers-569186-5.html
> 
> For new, check out recommended SAs:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/recommended-sales-associates-377506-14.html



Thanks! Time to go shopping!


----------



## DivaCrat09

Pinkalicious said:


> I only lurk in the Chanel forums because I only have 1 vintage chanel lambskin backpack.. but I finally found the Chanel I wanted! It's a Chanel Diamond Stitch Tote and I'm beyond ecstatic! Just thought I'd share with you ladies in here because *my BF does not understand and neither do my real friends.*
> 
> Btw what does everyone think of a Chanel lambskin backpack- in or out?
> 
> It looks like this (this one is not mine, it's a pic from ebay)



I have the same issue. I can't explain why I am so addicted to these interlocking C's... it must be


----------



## Rodeo

scarletambience said:


> So here goes...I've been checking out RTW listings on e-bay and then I spot a light metallic cardigan set that I liked from the previous season but I was mildly amused by the woman modelling the cardi - I wasn't sure if she did not have a bra on, on purpose! There they are OUT there for the whole world to see!!!! It is a see through cardi for Pete's sake!!! Seriously, what are you selling, woman??? Just had to share that.....



Hahahahaha! I saw that too!!!!! Too much information! hehehehe!


----------



## catsinthebag

OMG, I saw it too! Hope whoever buys that cardi takes it to the dry cleaner asap!


----------



## queenofchic

So I posted this in the LV forum...Which bag would you go for: 
*Black Chanel Medallion
LV Damier Trevi PM 
or Black  Balenciaga Part Time GGH*? 
 I'm looking for a classic bag.  Something that can transition from day to night.  *Please enable me!*


----------



## joope

i am sooooo... in love with a red aged calf reissue..... think theres one in 2006 and theres one in 2009 collection, Bordeaux/Bungundy reissue..... anyone spot this lately????


----------



## joope

hi girls, i start off with LV this july and i am now like a TOTAL convert!!!! goodness...... LV just dont excite me anymore..... when i see chanel...... my heart melts! love love love......


----------



## petlouie

queenofchic said:


> So I posted this in the LV forum...Which bag would you go for:
> *Black Chanel Medallion*
> *LV Damier Trevi PM *
> *or Black Balenciaga Part Time GGH*?
> I'm looking for a classic bag. Something that can transition from day to night. *Please enable me!*


 
the black chanel medallion


----------



## pilatesworks

* sigh* 
I love Chanel, but still if I had to choose one of the three, I would go for the Black GGH PT, as long as it was from 2007 and Chevre!


----------



## queenofchic

^ *pilatesworks* I'm a grad student & a total newbie when it comes to Bbags.  I'm looking for a bag that'll carry me through the day & night from such casual events as hanging out with my friends to going to parties/fraternity functions.  Would you still recommend the Bbag?  I've always had my eye on the black Part Time GGH, but a Chanel bag would always get in the way.  Why is the one from '07 the best?  How would I know it's from '07?  Did quality become an issue after that year?  Sorry about my newbie questions.  Just trying to be more informed.  Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## lesasue86

^ I'm waiting for the *pilatesworks* or any other expert to answer. I too have similar requirements


----------



## Pinkalicious

Agree with *pilatesworks*.. only if you get chevre leather! I'm a total sucker for chevre leather for Bals. Still wanting my HG 2005 rh city...

But I do love the Chanel medallion too. Chanel totes are my absolute favorite!!! *queenofchic* head over to the Balenciaga forum, there is a lot of info and experts there!


----------



## ersan

hi, my chanel classic flap has minor dents on the inner flap due to the zip. is there any way i can avoid this? Thank you


----------



## pilatesworks

queenofchic said:


> ^ *pilatesworks* I'm a grad student & a total newbie when it comes to Bbags.  I'm looking for a bag that'll carry me through the day & night from such casual events as hanging out with my friends to going to parties/fraternity functions.  Would you still recommend the Bbag?  I've always had my eye on the black Part Time GGH, but a Chanel bag would always get in the way.  Why is the one from '07 the best?  How would I know it's from '07?  Did quality become an issue after that year?  Sorry about my newbie questions.  Just trying to be more informed.  Thanks for your suggestions!



Sorry to be so late in replying! 

Yup, I would still recommend a Black GGH PT.
I just prefer the Chevre leather (goatskin) as opposed to the Agneau ( lambskin) that the current Balenciagas are made of.....it is purely a personal preference, just because I like the texture of the Chevre leather better.
The post-07 Bals are very well made, no quality issue at all, so do not worry about that.


Having said that , I do have a few beautiful Agneau Balenciagas too! 

Hop on over to the Balenciaga sub-forum, they talk about Chevre vs Agneau all day long over there, lol ! 


BUT do not get me wrong, I LOVE Chanel and have many, many Chanel bags.
 I especially love the Chanel Totes, esp the GSTs.
 I am not that familiar with the Medallion Tote, so I am sure that is why I am biased towords the Balenciaga PT!


----------



## NYCavalier

grrrr I am mad at myself and peeved right now and I need to vent! I went out this morning to grab cold drinks, threw the drinks (in a grocery plastic bag) in my balenciaga part time, and I GUESS the drinks were too cold or something because it made a mark on my 10C blue roi long flap wallet!! grr.. I think it is ruined..


----------



## mcb100

^Haven't posted in the Chanel forum in a while, but I just want to add that there are places you can send it to you that will clean it. If you are comfortable with mailing your bag out in the mail, there's this one place (forget the name?) that specializes in cleaning high end purses.


----------



## pilatesworks

NYCavalier said:


> grrrr I am mad at myself and peeved right now and I need to vent! I went out this morning to grab cold drinks, threw the drinks (in a grocery plastic bag) in my balenciaga part time, and I GUESS the drinks were too cold or something because it made a mark on my 10C blue roi long flap wallet!! grr.. I think it is ruined..



Awwww, I am so sorry that happened! 
There is always LMB, you could see what they could do, if the mark doers not disappear in 24 hours when the leather completely dries ( it might! ) .....


----------



## NYCavalier

pilatesworks said:


> Awwww, I am so sorry that happened!
> There is always LMB, you could see what they could do, if the mark doers not disappear in 24 hours when the leather completely dries ( it might! ) .....



Thanks *L* You're too sweet  fingers crossed!


----------



## queenofchic

NYCavalier said:


> grrrr I am mad at myself and peeved right now and I need to vent! I went out this morning to grab cold drinks, threw the drinks (in a grocery plastic bag) in my balenciaga part time, and I GUESS the drinks were too cold or something because it made a mark on my 10C blue roi long flap wallet!! grr.. I think it is ruined..



^ Oh no!  Maybe bring it into Chanel & see what they'd recommend?  Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm bummed everyone.. I just received my medium quilted ultimate soft and I'm not in love with it..... it's too small for me... should I keep it for those occassions when I need a smaller bag or sell it? Help!


----------



## queenofchic

^ If you're not loving it, then return/sell it.  No use in keeping it when you could use the $$$ to buy something that makes your heart sing.


----------



## NYCavalier

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm bummed everyone.. I just received my medium quilted ultimate soft and I'm not in love with it..... it's too small for me... should I keep it for those occassions when I need a smaller bag or sell it? Help!



you should return/sell it and buy the large !


----------



## scarletambience

I'm starting to feel a little Chanel burn-out....anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## serene

i have a dilemma  I found a bag that's been discontinued but it's in us.. and i'm in europe. What would be the best way to avoid duties/taxes? or could i ask is someone from here coming to europe soon so they could bring it with them and post it in europe to me?


----------



## ecmf

NYCavalier said:


> Thanks *L* You're too sweet  fingers crossed!


 

how did it go?? i hope it turned out to be ok


----------



## ecmf

im new to this thread, so sorry if im posting in the wrong section, but i wanted to ask...........

is the chanel symbols line perm??? or seasonal??? i thought it was only seasonal and i saw some pieces ages ago but i went to chanel last week and they have the wallets, agenda covers and cc holders in the symbols collection....

I saw some symbols pieces in red on the bay and think that was a seasonal colour???

i was thinking of adding the pochette to my wish list was just wondering what the go is with that collection 

tia


----------



## purseprincess32

Watching the news tonight and on Newbury Street in Boston they said that thieves stole a bunch of bags and ran out of the Chanel store. I live in Boston and this is crazy I think they said this happened during the day and it's scary. It makes me think twice about carrying my Chanel especially since was I carrying mine on Newbury Street, Copley mall last weekend. And I carry LV too so maybe I should be carrying my other designer bags that are much less noticeable. I work in downtown Boston I'm always on Newbury Street and downtown. Not good..


----------



## ecmf

^^ omg that's really scary. maby use your other bags for a bit


----------



## love_miu

You know, I just saw a picture on Elle.com. This lady from Paris Fashion Week was totally rocking this exact backpack! Coincidentally, I saw the same bag at a reseller shop during lunch as well and was totally bowled over by its beauty . 

If I were you, I would keep it. Chanel never really go out of fashion, it seems. 



Pinkalicious said:


> I only lurk in the Chanel forums because I only have 1 vintage chanel lambskin backpack.. but I finally found the Chanel I wanted! It's a Chanel Diamond Stitch Tote and I'm beyond ecstatic! Just thought I'd share with you ladies in here because my BF does not understand and neither do my real friends.
> 
> Btw what does everyone think of a Chanel lambskin backpack- in or out?
> 
> It looks like this (this one is not mine, it's a pic from ebay)


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

I had $400 worth of housework this summer to go towards a 2.55 AND NOW I ONLY HAVE $5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm so bad at saving


----------



## Bonnie_360

Hi, I'm new to this forum and would like to know where should I go to sell my Chanel 2.55 Maxi lambskin bag? As I realised that it's abit big considering I'm not very tall...tks!


----------



## mimibajiduh

i seriously want to cry right now.
i cant find my mother of pearl sunglasses, i have checked EVERYWHERE and i cant find them!!! :'( the last time i remember having them was about a week ago, when i last wore them.


----------



## imysworld

I just wanted to say, i have found this forum is *MORE* addictive than Facebook, yes i said it! I really do not know how that happened! lol


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Is that a Cocoon bag that Blake Lively is carrying in post 3857 on the "Celebrities and Chanel" thread?  Is that nylon or lambskin?


----------



## ladysarah

Pinkalicious said:


> I only lurk in the Chanel forums because I only have 1 vintage chanel lambskin backpack.. but I finally found the Chanel I wanted! It's a Chanel Diamond Stitch Tote and I'm beyond ecstatic! Just thought I'd share with you ladies in here because my BF does not understand and neither do my real friends.
> 
> Btw what does everyone think of a Chanel lambskin backpack- in or out?


very pretty! looove the relaxed non/chalant feel of it! in fact another lady with an extensive collection has posted this as her most successful chanel bbag! http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/your-best-chanel-bag-purchase-511667.html


----------



## joansie

Queenofchic ~
how's your wallet??  do hope it looks better after drying out??
i have black lamb so i dont worry as much...
good luck!


----------



## eminere

Calling Chanel experts!  Do any of you ladies (or gents) recall seeing this light turquoise/teal coloured jumbo flap or classic worn by a young Italian/European *male* blogger?  He has the most amazing style and flair and IIRC is quite a popular fashion blogger.  For the life of me I can't recall his name or the blog site... Does anyone know who I'm talking about?


----------



## barbiegirl87

i'm new to this forum but i have to say i completely agree with you


----------



## MyCocoCabas

eminere;16978099 said:
			
		

> Calling Chanel experts! Do any of you ladies (or gents) recall seeing this light turquoise/teal coloured jumbo flap or classic worn by a young Italian/European *male* blogger? He has the most amazing style and flair and IIRC is quite a popular fashion blogger. For the life of me I can't recall his name or the blog site... Does anyone know who I'm talking about?


 
I know exactly the blogger you are talking about and he is Spanish.  And it was a seasonal tweed bag.  Here's a link to a story about him...  http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2010/01/my-many-bags-trendspotting-74.html


----------



## eminere

MyCocoCabas said:


> I know exactly the blogger you are talking about and he is Spanish.  And it was a seasonal tweed bag.  Here's a link to a story about him...  http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2010/01/my-many-bags-trendspotting-74.html


Thank you so much!!! 

That bag looks amazing on him - then again, he _is_ rather easy on the eyes.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

hey how much are the chanel classic flap totes as of now for each sizes? they change too often. so how are the prices now if i buy it in new york at a local bloomies or saks or off the 5th ave chanel.


----------



## hermesctn

Hi all
I am not a regular poster so I am not sure if I am even in the right area (please advise if not), but I am looking for some advice on my chanel purse.

I bought it from Paris in July - a black lambskin Jumbo with silver hardware.  It is my first Chanel bag (generally I am an Hermes addict), and I love it.

But, something happened to it which I am worried is not fixable - and I was wondering if this happened to other Jumbo owners as well?  The flap part of the bag on top where the chains are has a crease - kind of like an envelope.  Looks permanently squooshed, instead of a nice soft round shape like when I bought it new.

I know I probably did it by tightly holding it under my arm when I had it in a crowded area, but it never bounced back. I took it to the shop and they said to try to keep it stuffed full for a couple months and maybe it would get a bit round again on top.  I tried it but no luck.  It's like the top part of the bag (where the chain handles go through) now have a permanent crease.

Has this happened to anyone else?  Anyway to fix it?  Does this happen to Caviar owners as well or just Lambskin leather?

Any advice appreciated, sorry for the long explanation.  I tried a search on this but couldn't find anything, maybe I am not using the right key words...

Thanks!!!


----------



## styleofrose

Hi all lovely TPFs

I was wondering does anyone tried www.japanauctioncenter.com before?? I wanted to get some second hand Chanel goodies from there as I have very limited budget 

I am so confused with all the fees    Can it get too expensive to ship to the UK?


----------



## gnourtmat

hey girlies! i just wanted to rant... i have a GST video on youtube where i sort of did a reveal and how i store my bag type thing.. and someone comments:


_"You probably only have one chanel that is why you take care of it&#65279; so much but its good to take care of your stuff."​_
... i dont know what the point of her comment was


----------



## eminere

gnourtmat said:


> hey girlies! i just wanted to rant... i have a GST video on youtube where i sort of did a reveal and how i store my bag type thing.. and someone comments:
> 
> 
> _"You probably only have one chanel that is why you take care of it&#65279; so much but its good to take care of your stuff."​_
> *... i dont know what the point of her comment was*


Hahahahaha what an absolutely random comment!


----------



## gnourtmat

eminere;17129818 said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha what an absolutely random comment!



i know! it came off kind of rude


----------



## gnourtmat

twinzluvagrl said:


> hey how much are the chanel classic flap totes as of now for each sizes? they change too often. so how are the prices now if i buy it in new york at a local bloomies or saks or off the 5th ave chanel.



hello! you can check current prices at the following thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-33.html


----------



## ardneish

http://www.vogue.co.uk/video/voguetv/player.aspx/exclusives/video,9973/Not sure were to post this forgive me if its already been put somewhere on the forum


----------



## pina

Thank you! that was great!!




ardneish said:


> http://www.vogue.co.uk/video/voguetv/player.aspx/exclusives/video,9973/Not sure were to post this forgive me if its already been put somewhere on the forum


----------



## foxyqt

Ladies, I'm becoming more and more obsessed with the vintage XL.. I need enablers!!

I already own a black caviar jumbo with gold hw.. Do you think the two bags are too similar?

What if I get the vintage flap but in patent, or striped leather instead of quilted? Maybe that would make a difference enough to own both. But the regular quilted XL is the most beautiful! aaaaaaah Im going crazy >.<


----------



## joansie

foxyqt ~
i have both bags you're speaking about & they r very different to me!
i say go with your heart!


----------



## queenofchic

foxyqt said:


> Ladies, I'm becoming more and more obsessed with the vintage XL.. I need enablers!!
> 
> I already own a black caviar jumbo with gold hw.. Do you think the two bags are too similar?
> 
> What if I get the vintage flap but in patent, or striped leather instead of quilted? Maybe that would make a difference enough to own both. But the regular quilted XL is the most beautiful! aaaaaaah Im going crazy >.<


 
^ I have both. I use my jumbo as a shoulder bag (double or single strap) & the vintage XL as a handheld bag (sometimes as a double strap). I must admit that I was thinking of consigning it, until I took it out recently & fell in love with it all over again. It's definitely a statement bag (larger CCs & darker gold hardware). You'll get noticed when you walk into the room & receive a ton of compliments. You'll love the quality of vintage Chanels. I was sold on it the minute I saw Victoria Beckham carry hers.  Go for it!  You won't regret it.


----------



## urvi

hi guys! anyone knows how to get a red maxi? i m just dying for one? i heard there was a red and fuschia out some time back and coming again for cruise '11?


----------



## lilmonkey

i just ordered the patent fuchsia in m/l but am worried about the color transfer : /


----------



## Tadi1984

I ordered a Chanel Reissue 226 with GHW , but I dunno , I've seen alot of them losing the gold plating   and have this silverish look :s

please help !

to the cuties who own a reissue w GHW , do u find such a problem? :s


----------



## joansie

i've never had a problem w gold hw but i dont own one from 2010 so not sure about declining quality - my newer bags r all silver hw...i prefer gold...


----------



## gnourtmat

hello ladies! i have been MIA on tPF because of my schoolwork overload! :reading:


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey Dolls! Does anyone know the price of the zipped wallet purse? I am new to this purse forum. Anyone can help, i would be well appreciated.
Thanks 
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fashion-accessories#8-zipped-wallet-purse-3,1,6,4


----------



## Vietchi

Hi, could any one please let me know the price of Classic Flap medium caviar and Jumbo caviar, gold hardware at the moment? Im new to Chanel so not really familiar with its pricing.Thannks alot!


----------



## fashionatic079

I just bought by jumbo caviar flap for 3700. Major price increase since august.


----------



## queenofchic

^ Congrats!  Get it while you still can before the next price increase.  Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## Vietchi

fashionatic079 said:


> I just bought by jumbo caviar flap for 3700. Major price increase since august.



Thanks alot for ur info.
Then Medium caviar flap shoud be a little bit cheaper,right? im still not sure which size im going to buy.We dont have Chanel here,that sucks


----------



## Bamboo_B

Hey all!

As you can see from my number of posts I am a newbie here. 

I am trying to understand the different lines of Chanel bags.

I apologize in advance if some of my question may sound naif or even silly but I'm a guy  

So basically at Chanel we have bags like the 2.55, the big Shopper, the Tote, the Camera bag or the Bowling bag but what are the lines?

Coco Cocoon and Cambon are lines, but what about Paris Biarritz, Paris Moscou (is it just a défilé?), Portobello, Chevron, Le Marais, Ultimate Soft, Lady Braid or Luxe?

If anyone could help me with this I would really apreciate it, thanks in advance.

E.


----------



## keirastone

I have bought a Chanel purse once and i never forgot that day , i just love the Chanel and Chloe dresses which are mostly time out of my range. so , i just love to watch them.


http://www.linella.dk/


----------



## serene

IIIIIIH! :girlwhack: I just purchased my first chanel (caviar medium black with shw) from berlin! They'll ship it tomorrow when they see the payment. Hopefully the shipment is as fast as what happened with my balenciaga (from milan) since I got it the next morning!

can't wait can't wait


----------



## **Chanel**

serene said:


> IIIIIIH! :girlwhack: I just purchased my first chanel (caviar medium black with shw) from berlin! They'll ship it tomorrow when they see the payment. Hopefully the shipment is as fast as what happened with my balenciaga (from milan) since I got it the next morning!
> 
> can't wait can't wait


 
Congratulations, very happy for you ! You picked a true classic, looking forward to see your reveal .

I went to Chanel last week to see if they still had these earrings but no luck for me...
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-fas...ings-embellished-with-an-agate-pearl-4,3,6,27
SA would do a search but haven't heard anything so far.
In the meantime, I'm drooling over the cute X-Mas packages on PF with that cute jacket charm, I want one, too !


----------



## serene

^thanks!

I know - the little cardigan is a must have. I asked for it just in case they would forget to add it with my bag 
First I thought about buying the bag in january since I would be in denmark already but.. then I wouldn't get the little cardigan and I don't think it's a good idea to have the flap at the dorm.


----------



## **Chanel**

serene said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> I know - the little cardigan is a must have. I asked for it just in case they would forget to add it with my bag
> First I thought about buying the bag in january since I would be in denmark already but.. then I wouldn't get the little cardigan and I don't think it's a good idea to have the flap at the dorm.


 
Lucky you that you'll get that cute charm .
Nah, you did good to buy it now, it's a great gift for yourself for X-Mas with that lovely charm as a bonus !
I'm sure you'll enjoy your new bag, it will go with everything!


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey guys, so my jumbo finally came in! Here it is! I love it! If anyone has recently ordered this can you tell me if inside the flap, the double C's are suppose to be stitched, i know the old style had like poofed up.... thank you!


----------



## lolalee

fashionatic079 said:


> Hey guys, so my jumbo finally came in! Here it is! I love it! If anyone has recently ordered this can you tell me if inside the flap, the double C's are suppose to be stitched, i know the old style had like poofed up.... thank you!



May I ask how tall you are for reference? And is it then new one with double flap?  It looks really nice on you.


----------



## **Chanel**

fashionatic079 said:


> Hey guys, so my jumbo finally came in! Here it is! I love it! If anyone has recently ordered this can you tell me if inside the flap, the double C's are suppose to be stitched, i know the old style had like poofed up.... thank you!


 
Looks lovely on you, congratulations !
I can't help you with the double C's but I'm sure one of the experts can help you with that. Enjoy your new bag !


----------



## fashionatic079

Thanks Lolalee and **Chanel**!  I just called my chanel boutique and indeed it is suppose to be stitched, i just thought it was different because my older one was poofed. 
And Lolaee, im 5'3, and yes its the new one with the double flap.


----------



## serene

I haven't heard anything from berlin even though I asked to email me back when they see my payment  and it takes only the following night when the money is transferred. I tried to email and call but no answers.. am I being too hasty or is this as bad as I think it is?  not a great first chanel experience. Thank god I found the phone number from chanel's website.. otherwise I would start to think that's not even a real chanel store.


----------



## serene

ok finally got through!
But they haven't got my transfer yet  which is wierd.. usually it takes only the following night and it will be there in the morning. I check the payment info and I put everything right.. hopefully it will appear there on monday


----------



## ChanelVictim

Hello everyone! I just registered a few days because I visit this forum and I find it great! Own today will go to buy (maybe) my first chanel! I am undecided between the GST and the PTT ... P.s. Sorry fornmy english but i'm italian


----------



## **Chanel**

ChanelVictim said:


> Hello everyone! I just registered a few days because I visit this forum and I find it great! Own today will go to buy (maybe) my first chanel! I am undecided between the GST and the PTT ... P.s. Sorry fornmy english but i'm italian


 
Welcome to TPF :welcome2:!

GST and PTT are both very nice and I hope you'll have your first Chanel soon .


----------



## **Chanel**

serene said:


> ok finally got through!
> But they haven't got my transfer yet  which is wierd.. usually it takes only the following night and it will be there in the morning. I check the payment info and I put everything right.. hopefully it will appear there on monday


 
Try not to worry too much . If you put everything right, I'm sure it will appear there on Monday or Tuesday .


----------



## ChanelVictim

Nooo ... they had already sold ... : (


----------



## lolalee

_deleted


----------



## serene

they finally got my payment  banks..


----------



## **Chanel**

serene said:


> they finally got my payment  banks..


 
I'm happy to hear that, hope your new bag will arrive soon now !


----------



## Arlete

hi everyone!
im new to this forum and i loveeeee chanel!!
just want to say hi!


----------



## queenofchic

:welcome2: *Arlete* What do you have in mind for your 1st Chanel?


----------



## FlipDiver

Welcome to TPF *Arlete!* 

I bought a gorgeous black patent quilted flap wallet w/silver Cs today.  It can double as a clutch b/c it fits my iPhone.  Pics soon!


----------



## Arlete

I have a small collection myself  and of course keep wanting more!
now thinking of getting a red jumbo flap (prefer dark red)... or blue Reissue 255... cant make up my mind


----------



## FlipDiver

I vote jumbo.  Of course, if you can't make up your mind, that might mean you should just get both.


----------



## Arlete

The brand new 08A Dark Red Jumbo with matte gunmetal hardware I'm THINKING of getting cost $3350.. you girls think I should go for it?


----------



## FlipDiver

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## serene

I got sudden urge to get jumbo bag in caviar so I called munich,frankfurt, hamburg, dusseldorf, vienna, milan and then I gave up  they either didn't have any jumbos or then just beige and black which I don't want.


----------



## Nat

Aw, sorry to hear that. Try calling the Rue Cambon boutique in Paris. They can check available stock all over Europe for you


----------



## serene

Nat said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that. Try calling the Rue Cambon boutique in Paris. They can check available stock all over Europe for you



I called and they had some kind of problem so I would have to call back..well, no chanel for my birthday


----------



## Nat

serene said:


> I called and they had some kind of problem so I would have to call back..well, no chanel for my birthday



Bummer, but I'm sure you'll find one soon. Keep us posted! 

Happy Birthday to you! artyhat:


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

hey girls, i figured i'd ask here for some opinions, but do you think beige clair looks good on girls with fair skin? i'm worried if i order mine, it will look like a weird extension of my body lolll. i love the color -- its so stunning and i love how girly it can look paired with an outfit. thanks!


----------



## queenofchic

^ A girl can be any color of the rainbow & a Chanel will still look good on her.  You should try it on at the boutique & see for yourself.  The beige clair is a gorgeous color!  I think it'll look feminine & glowing on your fair skin.


----------



## True*Fidelity

A Happy & Prosperous New Year to All !

:kiss:


----------



## petlouie

True*Fidelity said:


> A Happy & Prosperous New Year to All !
> 
> :kiss:


 
happy new year true!  how are you doing?


----------



## True*Fidelity

Hey, Angie. 
Fancy meeting you here 



petlouie said:


> happy new year true!  how are you doing?


----------



## petlouie

True*Fidelity said:


> Hey, Angie.
> Fancy meeting you here


 
missed chatting with you.  how are you?


----------



## True*Fidelity

^ Fine. We have a small party for Kristi  Brian this Sunday & we're looking forward to it.  
It's almost been a year since I became a MIL, can you believe it?


Saw one of my former Chanel bags on Fashionphile.
That felt rather odd.

BTW, how's Greek doing?


----------



## petlouie

True*Fidelity said:


> ^ Fine. We have a small party for Kristi  Brian this Sunday & we're looking forward to it.
> It's almost been a year since I became a MIL, can you believe it?
> 
> 
> Saw one of my former Chanel bags on Fashionphile.
> That felt rather odd.
> 
> BTW, how's Greek doing?



wow its been a year already?  time flies.  which chanel bag did you see on fashionphile?  its been ages since i last talked to greek.


----------



## ishop05

Hi.. Having chanel issues.. 
Has anyone heard of a chanel lipstick tote? Someone is selling me one and having authentication issues... I need help! Showed the bag to my sister and she said shes never seen this model...  Im new to chanel and i need all the help i can get


----------



## ishop05

Is fashionphile & spotfakehandbags.com a trust worthy website for authenticating chanels?


----------



## True*Fidelity

*Angie*: It was my small, black Chanel bag from several seasons ago.
The style is similar to the Coach cake-bag that I posted for you guys.


----------



## petlouie

True*Fidelity said:


> *Angie*: It was my small, black Chanel bag from several seasons ago.
> The style is similar to the Coach cake-bag that I posted for you guys.


 
i see.  have you chatted with anyone from the old group?


----------



## True*Fidelity

^ from here? Nope.


----------



## petlouie

True*Fidelity said:


> ^ from here? Nope.


 
yea me too.  seems like everyone is doing their own thing now.


----------



## serene

I just bought 09a red m/l caviar ghw  I won't be getting it for awhile since it locates in US but my friend picks it up and gives it to me later.
I feel so embarrased since I've been writing here that _I will not buy the same bag just in different color since it's silly_.. and now I did  but I guess there's a first time for everything


----------



## queenofchic

ishop05 said:


> Is fashionphile & spotfakehandbags.com a trust worthy website for authenticating chanels?


 
^ I don't know but I trust the authentication experts on here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...d-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047-42.html


----------



## queenofchic

serene said:


> I just bought 09a red m/l caviar ghw  I won't be getting it for awhile since it locates in US but my friend picks it up and gives it to me later.
> I feel so embarrased since I've been writing here that _I will not buy the same bag just in different color since it's silly_.. and now I did  but I guess there's a first time for everything


 
^ Congrats & welcome to the club (same bag, different colors)!  We're bag cousins (I have the jumbo).  It's a great neutral red.  Love it with the GH.  

Don't worry, it's not silly.  A lot of us here are like that.  I have the same bag in different sizes & even different colors.  Felt so guilty at first but I'm used to it now.  Since I love the reissues & flaps, there's no getting out of different variations of those bags.  At least they're classics.

Enjoy your new bag!  Don't forget to post pics when you get it.


----------



## FlipDiver

Should I get the jumbo reissue in metallic turquoise?  The color is so delicious...


----------



## ChanelVictim

Good morning dear "colleagues".
Friday I will celebrate my 28th birthday and my boyfriend asked me what I would like to receive a gift ... I immediately put to work! While waiting for my arrival so loved the GST, I thought of this purse
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/3-acc...-wallet-with-zipped-pocket-and-strap-3,1,2,29
or this...
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/3-accessori-moda#3-change-purse-3,1,2,4
or even
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/3-accessori-moda#3-change-purse-3,1,7,4
or this trousse
http://coco-cocoon.chanel.com/it_IT/#/it_IT/borse-chanel/trousse-a48614-y06883-44203
You know the prices of these little gems? Waiting for your suggestions!


----------



## serene

I' m just talking to my friend about chanel bags.. she said she found one that I have (m/l) for £900 and asks are they really that expensive when they are that small :shame: thank god she started this discussion online that I don't need to "lie" to her face.. I just said no comments.

I did let her know that chanels are cheaper than hermes and she was very suprised about that.


----------



## FlipDiver

^*serene*, your sig quote is so funny!  I say omg when I look at Chanels and Louboutins, while my husband says OMG when he sees the prices, lol!


----------



## serene

FlipDiver said:


> I say omg when I look at Chanels and Louboutins, while my husband says OMG when he sees the prices, lol!


----------



## akillian24

Do you live in a warmer climate? If so.. YES!!!
That color is fab and even when turquoise tries to fade out of style, it comes right back the following year. Beautiful pick.



FlipDiver said:


> Should I get the jumbo reissue in metallic turquoise?  The color is so delicious...


----------



## Seedlessplum

May I find out what is the chanel hobo bag this season? I saw one at chanel boutique which comes with a flap and the logo is in silver hardware. I can't make put the color but its light brown in calf leather. I couldnt find any pictures in chanel website or the WWW. Any kind soul can help? Thanks...


----------



## ladyshop

Hi there, does anyone know how often is the Chanel collection released? Like how many seasons and when do they hit the stores? Sorry if it's a repeated question, but I can't seem to find it in the FAQS section..


----------



## serene

ladyshop said:


> Hi there, does anyone know how often is the Chanel collection released? Like how many seasons and when do they hit the stores? Sorry if it's a repeated question, but I can't seem to find it in the FAQS section..



there's fall, spring and cruise


----------



## Kai Lien

Hi all! I think this is my first time reading this thread! Can't believe I missed it all this time. 



FlipDiver said:


> Should I get the jumbo reissue in metallic turquoise?  The color is so delicious...



Love the metallic turquoise color!! Ok, why not...get it. 




FlipDiver said:


> I say omg when I look at Chanels and Louboutins, while my husband says OMG when he sees the prices, lol!



HAhaha...That is so funny! 




ChanelVictim said:


> Good morning dear "colleagues".
> Friday I will celebrate my 28th birthday and my boyfriend asked me what I  would like to receive a gift ... I immediately put to work! While  waiting for my arrival so loved the GST, I thought of this purse
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/3-acc...-wallet-with-zipped-pocket-and-strap-3,1,2,29
> or this...
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/3-accessori-moda#3-change-purse-3,1,2,4
> or even
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/3-accessori-moda#3-change-purse-3,1,7,4
> or this trousse
> http://coco-cocoon.chanel.com/it_IT/#/it_IT/borse-chanel/trousse-a48614-y06883-44203
> You know the prices of these little gems? Waiting for your suggestions!



Happy B-day! I love the first one. The patent will be more durable than the others but beware of the light color might transfer. I don't like the look of the last trousse. So, my pick would be 1, 2 or 3. I believe the pink one is very very expensive though. For such a small pouch anyway. #2 is more classic than #3...sooo I think #2 would be the best bang for your bf's buck.


----------



## pellarin22

Does anyone have any pictures of the new flats for spring? I saw some pictured in the Chanel Shopping thread but they weren't close ups.


----------



## chanelee123

Hello... I realize that I look at this forum obsessively for a time period than I completely stay away than I become obsessed again.  I wish I am able to keep up with it and will try and actually post.  I am not good with forums as much but I love CHANEL!!!  Hopefully you ladies will be able to give me some help because I plan on building the perfect collection again (I was living in Korea for the past couple years and they do not have as good selection as the US does) and got rid of a lot of styles that I did not use or did not like as much.  How does everyone keep up with the forums everyday?


----------



## pinkfransis

my husband said the same thing! They just don't get it I guess!


----------



## FlipDiver

Is it wrong of me that I'd rather buy a new Chanel bag than go to Vegas for a friend's bachelorette party?


----------



## NicoletteRN

Not if she's not your bestie


----------



## FlipDiver

NicoletteRN said:


> Not if she's not your bestie



Definitely not!  Of course if I go it will give me an excuse to visit Chanel Encore, my favorite Chanel boutique, in which case a $1000 trip would turn into a $4000+ trip!  Tough decision...


----------



## Seedlessplum

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/Seedlessplum/Picture716A.jpg

I dunno how to post pictures! kept saying the size is too big. Not sure how to edit


----------



## Batforlashes_

Hello everybody!

This is my first post here and it has to go to chanel!  (Black maxi caviar in either Gold or sliver hardware.) 

I want to get my very first chanel ( my friend is going to paris) would ask him to get it for me but last december he went, they said it was all sold out! How could it be? Anybody knows whether they brought in stocks already?  Singapore is really wayyyyyyy pricer. 

Thank you so much everybody! Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

I just bought black maxi cavier in gold hardware!! Will try to upload the pic later . The maxi I bought is still single flap. Heard from SA that they r gg to phase out the single flap and will replace it with double flap soon which is gg to cost much more! Therefore, those who r contemplating and always dreaming to own a maxi, dun hesitate anymore!!

P.S can some kind soul teach me how to resize the pic so that I can upload on tPF?


----------



## djt_mom_of_3

I think my Chanel Maxi Flap has a defect, but I'm not sure. I purchased the Taupe Maxi Flap chain around. The bottom of the bag though looked a bit "off" to me... I know that no one is perfect, not even Chanel LOL, but do you think this is ok or should I return it? I don't know what other maxi flaps look like underneath so this may be normal but I don't know.

As you can see, the chain on the righthand side of the picture veers off the seam a bit and twists to the right. It's not noticeable when I'm carrying the bag but when I inspected it closely after buying it, that's when I noticed it. WWYD? Is it a defect or is this just a normal type of thing because of the way the bag is stitched?  (note: i had to size it down to upload it, but if you click on the attachment it should make it larger, i hope!!).


----------



## ilee18

just a quick question about CJ.. is it hard to find cc earrings from the boutiques? my boyfriend wants to get me one for this valentine's day (since someone stole my previous one and i've been looking for a replacement.. but those were gifts as well so i am not sure if they were easy to find) and I really want the large crystal cc earrings. he didn't know where to get them so i guess he looked into *bay first, and the price ranges from $350~450. I guess it is not too bad, but if I can get it from the boutique for a cheaper price with 100% authenticity guaranteed, why by it online? he says that the sellers claims that these are very hard to find and are sold out everywhere.. so he thinks he should just buy it from *bay.. 

please let me know if anyone has spotted one recently from the boutique.. OR know if they really ARE hard to find? the one i want saw i love is 11C A42175 Y02003 or anything similar!! TIA


----------



## serene

^ I think it should be very easy to find _some_ earrings - depends if you have certain design in your mind.


----------



## PriscillaW

I have a question and this seemed like the best thread to ask. I was wondering what the chains on the chanel bags are made of now. I know they used to be coated in gold, but not anymore. Are the chains now lighter than the vintage ones?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies!! I am a total newbie to Chanel and would love more info, pics, modeling pics etc on this bag...

I cannot find any using the name 'In and Out Tote' is there another name I should be searching for? Any links or hints would be fab... thanks!


----------



## queenofchic

*seedlessplum:  *Congrats on your new earrings. It's so versatile & classic. LOVE it! Yes, I can believe the maxi sold out. Each store only recieves a few so it's hit or miss in terms of stock. You should call the boutique ahead of time or put yourself on the waitlist. They'll call you when new shipment arrives.


----------



## queenofchic

*djt_mom_of_3*: Congrats on your new Chanel bag! Chanels are handmade so there are bound to be imperfections. I've seen worse on this bag. If it bothers you, then you should return it & wait for a more perfect bag. It costs too much $$$ if you're not 100% happy.


----------



## queenofchic

*ilee18:*  You should call the Chanel 1-800# & dept stores that have Chanels in them to check stock.  I would only resort to eBay if it's all sold out & you absolutely love or can't live without those earrings.  Personally, I would rather wait & see what comes out at the boutiques than buy online from a reseller.  The fun part is checking out stock at the boutiques!


----------



## queenofchic

PriscillaW said:


> I have a question and this seemed like the best thread to ask. I was wondering what the chains on the chanel bags are made of now. I know they used to be coated in gold, but not anymore. Are the chains now lighter than the vintage ones?


 
^ It's a mix of metals.  The chains are lighter than the vintage.  The gold color is also a lighter color than the vintage.


----------



## PriscillaW

queenofchic said:


> ^ It's a mix of metals.  The chains are lighter than the vintage.  The gold color is also a lighter color than the vintage.



oh ok, I see. I had gotten worried about the chain on my newer one. thank you!


----------



## djt_mom_of_3

Yeah I guess that's what it comes down to - I can't decide if it's bad enough to warrant going back to NM.   I live an hour from there, ugh!   I am pretty sure this bag is sold out, and who knows if they will get another one.    When I am carrying the bag there is no way to tell since it's underneath.   I guess I should leave well enough alone.   The rest of it is pristine.   Thanks so much, I think I'm just too in love with the bag to give it up


----------



## djt_mom_of_3

Bella - that bag is gorgeous!!!!  I don't know the name either but wow it's amazing!


----------



## queenofchic

^ :welcome2:  Post it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047-169.html


----------



## stephrfc

Hi

Can anyone tell me the prices of the following:

I have got the codes from the Chanel website

A33814 Y01480 C3906 - WOC
A49198 Y06727 61506 - Small flap in quilted lambskin with charms inspired from St Tropez
A49889 Y06994 61506 - Aged Lambskin classic messenger bag with chain all round.
A49364 Y07061 94305 - Small classic flap bag in Iridescent Lambskin


Thanks, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## queenofchic

^Try calling your local boutique or contact one of the SAs here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/recommended-sales-associates-377506-22.html
You can check for it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-37.html
Or try posting it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-prices-worldwide-ask-questions-here-450995-79.html


----------



## sassification

FlipDiver said:


> Is it wrong of me that I'd rather buy a new Chanel bag than go to Vegas for a friend's bachelorette party?



LOL

I'm the same! I'd rather buy that Chanel GST than to travel to EUROPE myself!!


----------



## FlipDiver

sassification said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm the same! I'd rather buy that Chanel GST than to travel to EUROPE myself!!


 
Glad I'm not the only one!  She's not one of my closest friends so I don't feel so bad...


----------



## ypph

Hello 

Didn't really noticed this thread till today hehe. First time for me, can we talk about anything related to chanel?


----------



## ypph

I'm so bored watching the bf play soccer.
Any big plans for vday girls?


----------



## sassification

FlipDiver said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!  She's not one of my closest friends so I don't feel so bad...




haha, den definitely the bag!!!


----------



## bagLoVera

Hi Ladies!
I am hoping you can help me, I tried the search thread but maybe I overlooked a thread. I was wondering if someone could please tell me the weight of the Caviar Jumbo when it's empty? I am really interested in purchasing one but I am concerned it's going to be too heavy for me. Currently, I have two Chanel bags, Cambon tote & Paris Barritz and there pretty lightweight. The heaviest bag I own is a Trevi PM and is probably the most weight I can handle. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Vera - the only heavy part of my jumbo is the chains, otherwise I find it pretty light, maybe 2 pounds? It doesn't weigh down my shoulder even when full. 

Speaking of my jumbo, I have a beige Clair and yesterday I noticed some spots that were darkened. They aren't blue denim transfers though, and a wet washcloth didn't fix the spots. The only color the spots match is my black Burberry trench...has anyone run into a similar problem where a black trenchcoat transferred color to their beige clair??


----------



## caroline123

Hi everyone!

I cant start my own threads yet so I ask here..

I was in our Chanel store yesterday, and noticed something I haven't thought of before. (I didn't check the classic flap medium size, its the one bag Ive done research on.) But on the other bags in the store the double cc seem to be thinner and higher/rounder, then on all the vintage bags on for example malleries or porteros. 
Anyone knows if they changed the cc on the bags recently? or when? I also didn't see one bag with the marks on the upper left corner on the cc´s. Please enlighten me! I just bought a vintage bag allegedly from 2003 so I was wondering a little how and when the changed the logos.

Thanks!
Caroline


----------



## queenofchic

^ :welcome2: Congrats on your new vintage! LOVE the quality of vintage bags.
Did a search for you. Here you go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/documenting-cc-markings-through-time-96562-13.html


----------



## clululu

Speaking of the chains...do you girls prefer the chains without the leather? I heard that the leather often comes apart. Is there any downside to chain only straps other than being a bit heavier? Thanks ahead =)


----------



## caroline123

Thank you queenofchic!
I was getting a little worried, that it didn't make sense with bag I just purchased.. 

Fell great to know the facts


----------



## caroline123

Hello everyone!

I have received my first Chanel bag, and it feels kind of unreal.. But a little scary..
I need to ask you all.. 

I'm worried first of all there is no authenticity card. I didn't think about it when i ordered the bag..

And then reading this:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2044772_identify-authentic-chanel-handbag.html

I was wondering about this:

"Look closely at the hardware on the strap of the bag. The Chanel name or logo should be engraved on the strap's hardware. If an engraving is missing, chances are the bag is a fake."

Is it really true, I have ordered a classic flap bag and i don't find any engraving anywhere on the strap. Also its appear like there is a end and a start on the leather inside the hardware is it suppose to be that.

And finally the zipper inside the flap, is a black zipper with a short leather bit on. I guess it can be like that on vintage bag? but any one know for sure. And finally, is it not suppose to be anything when you open the zipper. Because i can open and close the zipper but there is not space for anything inside. its basically just a zipper.

Please if you know let me know, so i can calm down.. 

Thank you all for taking time!

caroline


----------



## sassification

Babe I suggest taking more detailed pics n post in authenticate me thread!


----------



## Angelique84

Hey ladies, anyone knows for tourist purchasing chanel in Europe.
They are limited to how many items per passport? And is there a daily limit?
TIA!


----------



## caroline123

Well I got the bag authenticated already before I bought it..and it should be authentic.. but I don't know.. should it really be a zipper without a pocket  inside the flap bags flap, sorry don't know any better words to describe it..

Please girls with flap bags.. help me!


----------



## CokoDiva

Is there a Chanel All Jewelry Thread available?


----------



## FlipDiver

Yayy, my fave Chanel reseller on eBay is back from vacation and has some gorgeous bags posted!  Too bad I'm on a ban!


----------



## mugly

Hi!

I was planning to ask this in the authentication thread but it doesn't seem to fit in there... so sorry if i'm asking in the wrong place!

Anyway, I was once checking this jumbo flap at a consignment store, and i noticed that the authentication label at the bottom of the bag was "cut" diagonally...a very "clean" cut too..so no jagged edges...so it looks kinda like what two pieces of a puzzle put together would be like..the sticky tape(?) covering it was intact though....anyone heard of this before?


----------



## xxjoolisa

H... i dont know if I can ask this question here.. but i cant find a thread suitable for this one.

My friend helped me buy this pair of earrings, but i dont understand the meaning of the authentic stamp at the back. What's the meaning of the D and V?

Please help!


----------



## cnd

Hello! New to the forum! I was in NYC this past weekend and was just determined to get a Chanel bag from the actual Saks 5th Avenue store. Unfortunately, they were closing, the only bag they had had a defect so I had to wait to receive my FIRST Chanel via mail. Well, the thing is, I thought I bought a M/L classic caviar flap bag with silver hardware (he said the jumbo was too big for me).  When I get my bag, it looked bigger! Like they sent me a jumbo instead. My question is, does anyone have both, the M/L and the jumbo and can you post a picture so I can see the difference between the two?

Either way, I LOVE my bag!!


----------



## hazeltt

This may be an odd question to ask but does it bother you when the CC logo isn't perfectly centered on the quilting?


----------



## Crescent Shadow

hey babes, newbie here 

wanna ask....what is the latest serie for the cambon tote? is #8 old?
many thanks!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

*cnd* Congrats on your 1st Chanel! The m/l = 10" X 6" (price $3400) & the jumbo = 12" X 8" (price $3700). I'm sure you were sent the right one.

*hazeltt* It depends on how bad it is. This is saying a lot since I'm pretty anal with my bags. Chanels are handmade so as long as it's not glaringly off centered, then I'm good to go. My newest bag is slightly off & it did bother me at 1st, but it's only noticeable if you used a ruler to measure it. Everything else about the bag is perfect.

*Crescent Shadow* If the serial # started with an 8 then it was produced in ~ '03-'04. 

*FlipDiver* Why are you on a ban? I'm on a ban too, at least until I've saved enough for my 1st birkin/kelly. I'm content with my Chanel collection but I was itching to bid on the '06 purple flap (my HG) today. I wanted to do some real damage in that auction, but stopped myself. It was exhausting until the auction ended.


----------



## newmommy_va

**So.Cal*girl* and *FlipDiver*: Afer I saw *Bluekit's* HG reveal today, I've picked up the phrase "ban-wagon" from one of her posts. So add one to the Ban-Wagon Club  I have a little note taped to my laptop to help me keep my resolve! But I just love looking at all the beautiful things everyone else is purchasing...


----------



## hazeltt

*So.Cal*girl said:


> *hazeltt* It depends on how bad it is. This is saying a lot since I'm pretty anal with my bags. Chanels are handmade so as long as it's not glaringly off centered, then I'm good to go. My newest bag is slightly off & it did bother me at 1st, but it's only noticeable if you used a ruler to measure it. Everything else about the bag is perfect.



This is what I mean by it not being centred on the quilting. The CC is shifted to the left and it's quite noticeable. btw, it's a gorgeous red isn't it?


----------



## FlipDiver

*SoCal* - I'm on a semi-ban (barring some CL loopholes) b/c I've been on a ridiculous spending spree recently.  I'll see how long that holds up...

*Newmommy_va* - I want to join the Ban-Wagon Club!

*hazeltt* - I've never thought to look at whether the Cs are centered.  Now I have to inspect all my Chanels!


----------



## hazeltt

I think it doesn't bother some people but just wanted to know what you ladies think. =) Would you opt for a "perfect" one instead or take it regardless? This is currently the last one my SA has in stock.


----------



## Vietchi

Hello, Im new here so I dont know which topic should I ask this question. Im looking to buy Classic Jumbo,one of my friend told me Jumbo Classic also has double flaps but as I know only Medium classic has double flaps.
I saw this one in Ebay,its said that Jumbo classic but the seller say it has double flap,making me really confusing.
SO my question is: Do Jumbo classic have double flap or single flap?
Thank you very much!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

*newmommy_va* & *FlipDiver* I wanna join the Chanel Ban-Wagon Club too! Do you make exceptions & follow the 1-in-1-out rule? That never works for me. I always end up buying more bags or RTW instead. 

*hazeltt* That picture isn't showing up for me. If it bothers you (even if it's the last one or your HG color/bag), I'd still pass on it. It's always going to be in the back of your mind every time you carry it. You won't be able to enjoy your bag as much. 

*Vietchi* Chanel has discontinued the single flaps. There are a few if any floating around in the stores. The jumbo & maxi now have double flaps. This is the reasoning behind the price increase. I have both but I like the double flaps more because it's more structured (caviar seems more hardy), gives a more detailed style to the bag (not just plain bucket look), & is the original design (has the look of the m/l but with more room). Just a matter of preference.  ETA:  Be sure to have your bag authenticated before you buy online.


----------



## krawford

Vietchi said:


> Hello, Im new here so I dont know which topic should I ask this question. Im looking to buy Classic Jumbo,one of my friend told me Jumbo Classic also has double flaps but as I know only Medium classic has double flaps.
> I saw this one in Ebay,its said that Jumbo classic but the seller say it has double flap,making me really confusing.
> SO my question is: Do Jumbo classic have double flap or single flap?
> Thank you very much!


 
The new ones have double flaps.  Just bought a beige clair jumbo in caviar and it has a double flap.  My SA said that single flaps are hard to find now in the jumbo.  I love it.


----------



## newmommy_va

**So.Cal*girl* and *FlipDiver*: I think there are quite a few of us on the Ban-Wagon!

As for exceptions to the ban... I have one for the summer: a pair of black sandals. Other than that, I'm staying on the wagon! 

The 1 in/1 out rule is a nice reminder not to have more stuff than I can enjoy, but it doesn't always work for me. I have to admit, it's been nice to add to my designer collection without having to give up anything. On the other hand, some pre-designer stuff is still hanging out in a spare closet, waiting to be donated to charity when I can let them go.


----------



## hazeltt

*So.Cal*girl said:


> *hazeltt* That picture isn't showing up for me. If it bothers you (even if it's the last one or your HG color/bag), I'd still pass on it. It's always going to be in the back of your mind every time you carry it. You won't be able to enjoy your bag as much.



Is this better? Would it bother you?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ That's an amazing shade of red!  

It's a tough call.  I don't think it's cause for alarm.  I've seen worse.  But I'd still pass on it only because it would always be in the back of my mind & should it bother me to the point that I might need to sell it later, potential buyers might be critical of it as well.  

If you absolutely love it, then take it into Chanel to have them fix it (you're still under warranty).  It'll take ~ 4-6 weeks but it'll come back perfect.  That's what I'm thinking of doing with mine when my 1 year is almost up.  I want it absolutely perfect!

Depends on your comfort level & if you're willing to go through the trouble.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## hazeltt

*So.Cal*girl said:


> ^ That's an amazing shade of red!
> 
> It's a tough call.  I don't think it's cause for alarm.  I've seen worse.  But I'd still pass on it only because it would always be in the back of my mind & should it bother me to the point that I might need to sell it later, potential buyers might be critical of it as well.
> 
> If you absolutely love it, then take it into Chanel to have them fix it (you're still under warranty).  It'll take ~ 4-6 weeks but it'll come back perfect.  That's what I'm thinking of doing with mine when my 1 year is almost up.  I want it absolutely perfect!
> 
> Depends on your comfort level & if you're willing to go through the trouble.  Let us know what you decide.




It's something that can be fixed? And even if they took it off and placed it back on again, wouldn't there me a hole/mark on the leather? Did you get one with the same problem?

It's really gorgeous in this picture but I'm sure it has something to do with the bright boutique lights. I'll definitely take a closer look at it when it arrives on Monday.


----------



## snowcrocs

after seeing so many beautiful pics of chanel purses w/ the paper / wrappings still intact, i'm wondering do any of you carry your chanel daily ? or do some of you just keep them as eye candy at home ? or just use for special occasions ? i'm going to wear my woc as much as i can and hopefully i won't tear it up too much, i'll be treating my chanel like a precious baby....  how does the calfskin hold up in rain btw ?


----------



## Vietchi

Hi,thank u all for your comments.We dont have Chanel in here so its quite hard for me to update the news.Im thinking about buying it when i go to Sing this summer.Glad to hear that  the new Jumbo has double flaps coz i think the form looks better


----------



## wlionardi

Hi, I am new here.... My friend told me that there is a price list for Chanel in this forum. I am going to Rome and Milan next week. Want to prepare some $$ before I go. Thanks


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

*hazeltt*  You're right!  It would leave a mark.  Scratch that option off.  

The flaw seems magnified in the picture because it's so close so I don't know how/if it'll affect the overall "look" of the bag until you see it IRL.  I think the only person who'll notice it is you (& Chanel experts) because ordinary people just look at the bag & don't pay attention to the details.  

On my jumbo, the CC logo & the lock are slightly misaligned so when I close it, it leaves a dark mark.  It's common even in my bags that are aligned perfectly because of the friction when I open/close, but it kind of bothers me that a brand new one had this happen right off the bat.

Can't wait to see your new bag!  Don't forget to post pics.


*snowcros*  I use & rotate my bags.  If I don't use it, it's on my list to consign.  I would go with caviar leather for everyday use because it's low maintenance & pretty indestructible.


*wlionardi*  :welcome2:  Here you go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-39.html


----------



## newmommy_va

*snowcrocs:* When I go out, I wear a Chanel bag most of the time.

As for all the pics with wrapping- they're either pics from a "reveal", brand new, or brought out from storage for a quick pic. Here's the thread about how TPFers store their Chanels: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html

I did spill a bottle of water on my caviar Timeless flap once and I've gotten caught in the rain with my caviar Sevruga WOC. In both cases, I just wiped my bag dry as soon as I could, and they were good as new. 

HTH. And Congratulations on your WOC!


----------



## Linn-Marie

Ok, it' kinda embarrassing to ask this, but what is the difference between the Classic flap and the 2.55? :/


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ It's nothing to be embarrassed about. In a nutshell, the classic flaps have the CC closure while the 2.55 reissues have the mademoiselle lock closure. Read more about it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/reference-2-55-vs-classic-flaps-407757.html



For those of you who are new, check this out for links to FAQs:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-chanel-basics-faqs-read-me-search-before-421160.html


----------



## FlipDiver

Would you spend a couple hundred more for a pre-owned Chanel from an extremely trusted, reliable reseller, than save a couple hundred and buy the same bag from another seller you're not familiar with?  Both items have already been deemed authentic...


----------



## FreshLilies

FlipDiver said:


> Would you spend a couple hundred more for a pre-owned Chanel from an extremely trusted, reliable reseller, than save a couple hundred and buy the same bag from another seller you're not familiar with?  Both items have already been deemed authentic...



I would save a couple hundred with the other seller and buy a pair of CL's 
You're already buying pre-owned so, if the items are in the same condition, why not buy the lesser expensive one?


----------



## veritae

FreshLilies said:


> I would save a couple hundred with the other seller and buy a pair of CL's
> You're already buying pre-owned so, if the items are in the same condition, why not buy the lesser expensive one?



This made me laugh!  I love the way you think.


----------



## newmommy_va

*Flipdiver:* That's a tough question. I guess it's a question of whether or not peace of mind is worth the extra money. 

It's a toss up for me: if the quality is the same, I'd go with the cheaper one. Paying more for the same thing doesn't seem right, right?
If I thought worrying about giving a lot of money to someone I've never dealt with for a bag I haven't seen in person would drive me nuts: I'd pay the extra money for peace of mind.

OR: e-mail the trusted seller and see if they'll negotatie with you on the price. Who knows, right?

I don't know if that helps at all... But Good Luck on whatever you decide!



FlipDiver said:


> Would you spend a couple hundred more for a pre-owned Chanel from an extremely trusted, reliable reseller, than save a couple hundred and buy the same bag from another seller you're not familiar with? Both items have already been deemed authentic...


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks guys!  I'm just always so worried about potential scammers on eBay when I'm not familiar with the seller! But I like the idea of saving a couple hundred and using it to contribute towards another pair of CLs!


----------



## newmommy_va

I worry about scammers too... it's why I haven't taken the plunge to buy online... but that's not to say that I don't love flirting with the idea though! It's fun to look at all the Chanels on sale online! 



FlipDiver said:


> Thanks guys! I'm just always so worried about potential scammers on eBay when I'm not familiar with the seller! But I like the idea of saving a couple hundred and using it to contribute towards another pair of CLs!


----------



## myfirstchanel

I have justed purchased a M/L black cavier shw classic double flap bag as my first chanel do you guys think its a good choice?


----------



## newmommy_va

*myfirstchanel*: Congratulations on your first bag! I think the best choice is whatever you LOOOVE!! You can always _add _to your collection... most of us can't stop with just one


----------



## FlipDiver

I've officially fallen off the Chanel Ban-Wagon... reveal soon!!


----------



## newmommy_va

*FlipDiver*: Thank you SOOO much for this post! This is the first time I've actually laughed out loud from a post!! I can't WAIT to see your reveal! 

(btw, I haven't fallen off the Chanel Ban-Wagon yet, but sadly, I know it's just a matter of time... )



FlipDiver said:


> I've officially fallen off the Chanel Ban-Wagon... reveal soon!!


----------



## FlipDiver

newmommy_va said:


> *FlipDiver*: Thank you SOOO much for this post! This is the first time I've actually laughed out loud from a post!! I can't WAIT to see your reveal!
> 
> (btw, I haven't fallen off the Chanel Ban-Wagon yet, but sadly, I know it's just a matter of time... )



I justified it bc I just sold one of my Chanels, and two pairs of Louboutins.  I have no regrets


----------



## kuma_kuma

I had a dream last night about purchasing a pink 2.55 .. for $6700. I am completely obsessed, but not enough to pay that much!!! LOL


----------



## TexasST

kuma_kuma said:


> I had a dream last night about purchasing a pink 2.55 .. for $6700. I am completely obsessed, but not enough to pay that much!!! LOL


 
A pink 2.55 is a wonderful dream but $6700...YIKES!!


----------



## newmommy_va

*kuma_kuma*: I dream about Chanel too... at least dream Chanels don't break the dream budget, no matter how much they cost! 



kuma_kuma said:


> I had a dream last night about purchasing a pink 2.55 .. for $6700. I am completely obsessed, but not enough to pay that much!!! LOL


----------



## kuma_kuma

This was actually my second Chanel dream.  My first one was about purchasing a black Classic Flap...I think it's a sign, since I haven't had a dream about Balenciaga yet.. hmm...



newmommy_va said:


> *kuma_kuma*: I dream about Chanel too... at least dream Chanels don't break the dream budget, no matter how much they cost!


----------



## myfirstchanel

i am new to chanel could anyone plz tell me where i can get a m\l classic red flap? and also is it safe buying bags of ebay? thx u for the reply


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

*newmommy_va* How is your Chanel Ban-Wagon coming along? Hang in there. If it helps, rumor has it Chanel will increase prices in April. 

*FlipDiver* Oh no, you fell off the Ban-Wagon! I did too (sort of) because I needed a wallet (consigned the last of my LVs). Took advantage of Nordstrom triple points & got the timeless CC wallet that I've been eyeing since *mspera* posted pics. No more Chanels for me (except for the '06 purple jumbo). Can't wait to see what you got!

*myfirstchanel* The red m/l flap should be available at Chanel boutiques (South Coast Plaza in CA) or Hirsh in NY. I would only resort to eBay if you can find one in mint condition. Be sure to have it authenticated here before you buy.


----------



## newmommy_va

*kuma_kuma*: LOL!! 

**So.Cal*girl*: Oh no--- price increase?! I thought that was just for the J12s... UGH. I've only just gotten over the pretty price tag on my large reissue! I'm still hanging onto the Ban-Wagon... just barely. As long as I'm still on it, right?


----------



## myfirstchanel

thx for the reply and could someone also tell me how to upload pics?


----------



## newmommy_va

*myfirstchanel*: There's a thread in the FAQ section of TPF: http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html



myfirstchanel said:


> thx for the reply and could someone also tell me how to upload pics?


----------



## dyyong

Hi ladies, I am posting this hoping can raise as much as possible, please check this out! TIA: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...o-red-cross-doubled-living-social-670272.html


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

*newmommy_va*  You're right.  Maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part for prices to increase.  It'll help with the ban.


----------



## Dawn72

DisCo said:


> Reese Witherspoon w/ her grey Reissue Camera Case



How did Reese shorten the chain on this cambag? Just by slipping the chain behind that leather tab on the side? Does that stay put? TIA!


----------



## bebeheartlv

I am looking to buy my first two chanels in the caviar leather.  The lambskin looks very luxurious, but it more delicate.  I don't want to be bothered with the maintenance aspect and the quilts to be deflated over time.  Have you noticed your caviar leather quilt pieces to have deflated over time?  If so, how long have you had them?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Seedlessplum

I sent my chanel for clearning today at a professional cleaning shop. To my horror, i chanced upon a dirty flap that made me ponder hard on how did the owner really had used it!! Not only was the flap stained with dirt, the quilt was also very much deflated!! OMG!!! I would have treated my flaps with TLC!!


----------



## veritae

After having bought my first Chanel this month, I can't quite shake the itches of taking comfort in some Chanel retail therapy!  I've been good with controlling myself and not making any further purchases ... for now.


----------



## FlipDiver

I just wanted to give a big *THANK YOU * to all the wonderful, helpful, responsive ladies of *ETINCELER AUTHENTICATIONS*!!  

I was so close to bidding on a bag that, on second glance, looked all wrong... luckily for me I deided to let it go, and it was later deemed fake by *Michele*.  Saved by Etinceler and TPF!  

:tpfrox:


----------



## izis7883

Is it confirmed the price for chanel will increase on april? i'm planning to buy a GST...  pls help me...


----------



## PriscillaW

I am not trying to butt in here, but I have a question. I saw this black Chanel flap bag in my local Saks recently that had been a return (because we don't carry Chanel). The chains on the chain strap were really small compared to all the other flaps I have seen in person, it had a long zipper compartment on the back, and it was about the size of an east west flap. What is this bag and why the zipper compartment?


----------



## Nat

izis7883 said:


> Is it confirmed the price for chanel will increase on april? i'm planning to buy a GST...  pls help me...


 
We have a huge thread on this in our Chanel shopping forum, just make sure you check that thread regularly for updates. Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/next-price-increase-228758-296.html#post18492302


----------



## dotty8

Hey, girls, can somebody tell me what's the approximate price for *Chanel agendas*?  Do the Chanel stores always carry them or does this depend on the season?

tnx!


----------



## newmommy_va

*Nat: *Oh my goodness the quote on your signature had me laughing hysterically... LOVE IT!!! 



Nat said:


> We have a huge thread on this in our Chanel shopping forum, just make sure you check that thread regularly for updates. Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/next-price-increase-228758-296.html#post18492302


----------



## gymangel812

i found a green caviar m/l... and i love it. didn't think i would like it. such a gorgeous and unique color ... can't decide to get it. how does the soft caviar hold up?


----------



## Nat

newmommy_va said:


> *Nat: *Oh my goodness the quote on your signature had me laughing hysterically... LOVE IT!!!



Hahaha, glad to hear it gave you a laugh!!


----------



## FlipDiver

So, um, hmm... I am doing terribly on this ban.  I just bought my second Chanel since I joined the Chanel ban-wagon last month.  I'm sorry, wallet!


----------



## dotty8

dotty8 said:


> Hey, girls, can somebody tell me what's the approximate price for *Chanel agendas*?  Do the Chanel stores always carry them or does this depend on the season?
> 
> tnx!


 
Still wondering about this..... Are the agendas really over 500$ ?


----------



## tamebunny

anyone know whether its cheaper to buy chanel in new york??? a friend of mine is going in may & im thinking of asking her to help me buy their double c crystal necklace


----------



## newmommy_va

LOL. Oh but she's a beauty, *Flipdiver!*

My ban-wagon update: _technically_ I'm still on the _Chanel _ban-wagon, but I suffered from a bout of Sale and Outlet Fever.  Shoes (Prada, Burberry, Jimmy Choo: yay sales!!), outfits (phew: only contemporary designers, so easier on the wallet!), and of course my first Lady Dior!!!  So I think that counts as falling off some kinda wagon! (If my wallet could smack me on top of my head, I think it would!)

And... btw *Flipdiver*, I _love_ what you posted as your two _best_ Chanel purchases. Your vintage double flap and turquoise flap are _beautiful.  _

Now I'm totally back on the ban-wagon!! (Even though the fall season lignes are already available for the looking at least... )



FlipDiver said:


> So, um, hmm... I am doing terribly on this ban. I just bought my second Chanel since I joined the Chanel ban-wagon last month. I'm sorry, wallet!


----------



## FlipDiver

tamebunny said:


> anyone know whether its cheaper to buy chanel in new york??? a friend of mine is going in may & im thinking of asking her to help me buy their double c crystal necklace



Cheaper than what other place?  Where are you comparing it to?

Chanel prices themselves are higher in Hawaii, but the sales tax in NY is lower than, say, Illinois.


----------



## FlipDiver

newmommy_va said:


> LOL. Oh but she's a beauty, *Flipdiver!*
> 
> My ban-wagon update: _technically_ I'm still on the _Chanel _ban-wagon, but I suffered from a bout of Sale and Outlet Fever.  Shoes (Prada, Burberry, Jimmy Choo: yay sales!!), outfits (phew: only contemporary designers, so easier on the wallet!), and of course my first Lady Dior!!!  So I think that counts as falling off some kinda wagon! (If my wallet could smack me on top of my head, I think it would!)
> 
> And... btw *Flipdiver*, I _love_ what you posted as your two _best_ Chanel purchases. Your vintage double flap and turquoise flap are _beautiful.  _
> 
> Now I'm totally back on the ban-wagon!! (Even though the fall season lignes are already available for the looking at least... )



Thanks newmommy!  You've been quite busy yourself!  Congrats on all your new purchases, and you're sticking to the Chanel ban!

I just bought another Chanel yesterday bc the opportunity to get something rare popped up and if I passed, I knew I'd regret it.  But at least it's a new month.  I figure the Chanel count resets every first of the month.


----------



## tamebunny

FlipDiver said:


> Cheaper than what other place?  Where are you comparing it to?
> 
> Chanel prices themselves are higher in Hawaii, but the sales tax in NY is lower than, say, Illinois.



comparing with singapore & hk. SG selling for S$320 while HK cost HK$1700 at their airport. i do hope NY is cheaper


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Hi Ladies, 

I have a question but wasn't sure where to post it, and was afraid to start a whole thread... I'm in Dallas, TX and have my eye on a bag from one of the trusted re-sellers.  But, the reseller is in Hong Kong.  Can anyone tell me how that would go?  I've heard things about customs or duty or something?  Is it safe and is it more costly? 

Any info/advice will be appreciated.   

Thanks!!


----------



## Nat

Mrs Tipton said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a question but wasn't sure where to post it, and was afraid to start a whole thread... I'm in Dallas, TX and have my eye on a bag from one of the trusted re-sellers.  But, the reseller is in Hong Kong.  Can anyone tell me how that would go?  I've heard things about customs or duty or something?  Is it safe and is it more costly?
> 
> Any info/advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, if it's customs and tax you're worried about, then you might want to try this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...national-shopping-404461-13.html#post18534057

HTH!


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Nat said:


> Hi, if it's customs and tax you're worried about, then you might want to try this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...national-shopping-404461-13.html#post18534057
> 
> HTH!




Thanks Nat!!!  I should have done a search before posting the question...I know better than that!  Duh!!!  Thanks again!


----------



## Nat

Mrs Tipton said:


> Thanks Nat!!!  I should have done a search before posting the question...I know better than that!  Duh!!!  Thanks again!



You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## whateve

I saw this in Las Vegas, but they hadn't gotten it in black yet. Now I'm miles away, and I was wondering if anyone has seen it in black. Which color is better? I'm leaning towards the black but I can't find a picture of it anywhere, so if anyone has one, I would love to see it. I would feel better ordering it.
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd380/cjor3937/041.jpg


----------



## viciel

whateve said:


> I saw this in Las Vegas, but they hadn't gotten it in black yet. Now I'm miles away, and I was wondering if anyone has seen it in black. Which color is better? I'm leaning towards the black but I can't find a picture of it anywhere, so if anyone has one, I would love to see it. I would feel better ordering it.
> http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd380/cjor3937/041.jpg



Black is much better, you'll get tired of it less quicker.  The blue's a great pop of a color, but the excitement might wear out soon - plus it's not a 'black' black, nice sheen to it.  If it didn't have a huge metal CC on the front, I'd be all over this bag in a heartbeat!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ I have that bag in messenger version...in black.it's called the CC Glint ligne.I think blue will be hard to use...i prefer the black due to the natureof the leather( which looks like a sparkly suede irl!)


----------



## whateve

Beach Bum said:


> ^ I have that bag in messenger version...in black.it's called the CC Glint ligne.I think blue will be hard to use...i prefer the black due to the natureof the leather( which looks like a sparkly suede irl!)


thanks! do you think you could post a picture of yours?


----------



## whateve

chriseve said:


> Black is much better, you'll get tired of it less quicker.  The blue's a great pop of a color, but the excitement might wear out soon - plus it's not a 'black' black, nice sheen to it.  If it didn't have a huge metal CC on the front, I'd be all over this bag in a heartbeat!



I liked that the CC metal wasn't shiny, and had that interesting pattern to it. They could have made it a little smaller. But don't you think it will look less overwhelming in the black? What I really love is the softness and sheen of leather, and the interesting quilting. It looks like a Chanel, but it doesn't scream it. I also like the idea that I don't think I'll see anyone else carrying it.


----------



## queenofchic

^ I don't think you can go wrong either way, but I prefer the black more because I think you'll get more mileage out of it.  
Another tPFer started a poll about your black/blue dilemma.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/caught-cc-glint-bug-should-i-get-black-674376.html


----------



## bluetooth101

whateve said:


> I saw this in Las Vegas, but they hadn't gotten it in black yet. Now I'm miles away, and I was wondering if anyone has seen it in black. Which color is better? I'm leaning towards the black but I can't find a picture of it anywhere, so if anyone has one, I would love to see it. I would feel better ordering it.
> http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd380/cjor3937/041.jpg


 
Hi, I found a picture for you from the shopping thread! Hope this helps.


----------



## whateve

bluetooth101 said:


> Hi, I found a picture for you from the shopping thread! Hope this helps.


Thanks, the picture on the polling thread shows the glint pretty good. I think the CC looks better on the black. The CC is overwhelming on the smaller one - not too bad on this one.


----------



## Miss Haute

Hi ladies
since i cant make my own thread i might as well ask here
Which Chanel bags ( pref with chains )  go from 1000-2500 price range and How much does a black classic jumbo cost?
Sorry Im a total Chanel Virgin so maybe my questions are little dumb since there is tons of info in the forum but can someone help me out with prices and names?
Thank u dolls =)


----------



## queenofchic

^ :welcome2:  I think a WOC or clutch would fit your price range.  Check out the reference library.

Current retail for a jumbo single flap is $3500 (discontinued) or $3700 for a double flap.  Rumors have it prices will increase again soon.  If you're not against preowned, you can get a vintage jumbo in that price range.  Just be sure to get it authenticated before you buy.


----------



## newmommy_va

*Miss Haute*: Actually, quite a few bags are still available in your price range in the seasonal lignes. *BUT* very few classic pieces are in that price range, unless you're looking for a used bag.

Check out the *Chanel shopping* threads for current prices, availability, "looking for", retailers, etc. 

Check out the *color library* and *reference library* to see what other TPFers have purchased and prices at time of purchase. There are many seasonal bags in the library that have been purchased in your price range.

Check out the "stickies" in the main Chanel forum and subforums to see frequently asked questions answered (including yours, e.g. prices and names).

Good luck!



Miss Haute said:


> Hi ladies
> since i cant make my own thread i might as well ask here
> Which Chanel bags ( pref with chains ) go from 1000-2500 price range and How much does a black classic jumbo cost?
> Sorry Im a total Chanel Virgin so maybe my questions are little dumb since there is tons of info in the forum but can someone help me out with prices and names?
> Thank u dolls =)


----------



## queenofchic

^ Hey, just checked out your blog.  Your little one is adorable!


----------



## newmommy_va

*queenofchic: *Awwww... Thank you! (I think so too! )



queenofchic said:


> ^ Hey, just checked out your blog. Your little one is adorable!


----------



## queenofchic

Miss Haute said:


> Hi ladies
> since i cant make my own thread i might as well ask here
> Which Chanel bags ( pref with chains ) go from 1000-2500 price range and How much does a black classic jumbo cost?
> Sorry Im a total Chanel Virgin so maybe my questions are little dumb since there is tons of info in the forum but can someone help me out with prices and names?
> Thank u dolls =)


 
^ Just thought of another bag in your price range.  Check out the Coco Rider.  It's has the look of the vintage flaps.


----------



## DizzyFairy

WOW... 

$2300 for a vintage mini flap???!!! to me, tat is really really expensive. The price for this one usually sits around $1300 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-Vintage-...786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588d7607f2


----------



## FlipDiver

DizzyFairy said:


> WOW...
> 
> $2300 for a vintage mini flap???!!! to me, tat is really really expensive. The price for this one usually sits around $1300
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-Vintage-...786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588d7607f2



Yeah that's a little ridiculous.  I didn't pay more than 1K for mine...


----------



## mcb100

saving up for Chanel takes so much will power. I'm starting to learn that, unfortunately.


----------



## Sweetie2010

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase a Chanel 2.55 CC lock black caviar jumbo with gold hardware.
Are Chanel bag prices the same in all boutiques across the world?
If not, whereabouts will I find the lowest price in either the UK/France/Belgium/Luxembourg area?

Any help is appreciated,

Thanks all.


----------



## queenofchic

*DizzyFairy*   The price on that vintage is just ridiculous!  It's just the size of the mini & look at that color transfer.  Yikes!  I wouldn't want to go there.  Hope some unsuspecting newbie doesn't fall for it.  But you never know...

*FlipDiver*  Congrats on your new clutch!   I love the color.  It's classic & versatile.  I think you'll be able to get a lot of mileage out of it.  I've had my eye on a clutch for quite some time but just can't seem to justify the price because I don't have anywhere to carry it at the moment.  I'll just  over yours for the time being.

*mcb100*  I know what you mean.  But I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end.  What bag are you saving up for?  I'm saving up for a Chanel tweed jacket.   

*Sweetie2010*  I think prices are the same across the US, but differ worldwide.    I think I read somewhere that it was cheapest in Paris?  
Check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-40.html


----------



## gobby17

Can anyone advice me if chanel bag comes with individual serial number?


----------



## Nat

gobby17 said:


> Can anyone advice me if chanel bag comes with individual serial number?



Yes, each bag has its own unique serial number. If you would like to authenticate a bag you saw, then please post in this thread:


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html


----------



## cag

Dear Chanel lovers,

Has anyone experienced any difficulty with the turn lock on the flap bag? I have troubles turning mine sometimes


----------



## gobby17

Nat said:


> Yes, each bag has its own unique serial number. If you would like to authenticate a bag you saw, then please post in this thread:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...read-read-1st-page-before-posting-654047.html



Hi dear,

Thanks for the info 
Will need to look for mine then....


----------



## queenofchic

Sweetie2010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a Chanel 2.55 CC lock black caviar jumbo with gold hardware.
> Are Chanel bag prices the same in all boutiques across the world?
> If not, whereabouts will I find the lowest price in either the UK/France/Belgium/Luxembourg area?
> 
> Any help is appreciated,
> 
> Thanks all.


 
^ Sorry, here's a better link where you can ask Qs:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-prices-worldwide-ask-questions-here-450995-90.html


----------



## queenofchic

cag said:


> Dear Chanel lovers,
> 
> Has anyone experienced any difficulty with the turn lock on the flap bag? I have troubles turning mine sometimes


 
^   Only on my newest flap, it's a little harder to fit the lock into the hole but it's not that big of a deal.  If you're having a hard time with yours, maybe you can take it into Chanel?  I'm sure they can replace it in a jiffy.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## gobby17

Does all Chanel bags come with tags? 

My friend bought mine from Italy and wondering if the tag was cut or submitted for tax rebate?


----------



## FlipDiver

queenofchic said:


> *FlipDiver*  Congrats on your new clutch!   I love the color.  It's classic & versatile.  I think you'll be able to get a lot of mileage out of it.  I've had my eye on a clutch for quite some time but just can't seem to justify the price because I don't have anywhere to carry it at the moment.  I'll just  over yours for the time being.



Thanks *queenofchic*!  The metallic Timeless Clutch was supposed to be my only April purchase, but my temptation got the best of me and I have another bag arriving this Thursday!  Btw, I posted comparison pics of my two metallic Chanels in my collection thread!


----------



## gobby17

Does GST comes with a detachable pouch cos I saw that there is a attached hook to the GST?


----------



## newmommy_va

*gobby17*: No. As far as I know only the Cerf Executive Totes come with an interior detachable pouch. (There have been some seasonal bags w/exterior detachable "pouches".) The clip is for your keys. HTH



gobby17 said:


> Does GST comes with a detachable pouch cos I saw that there is a attached hook to the GST?


----------



## gobby17

newmommy_va said:


> *gobby17*: No. As far as I know only the Cerf Executive Totes come with an interior detachable pouch. (There have been some seasonal bags w/exterior detachable "pouches".) The clip is for your keys. HTH



 That certainly helps!!! Wonder if there is any chanel detachable pouch that I can buy to attach to the GST?...


----------



## newmommy_va

*gobby17*: You could look at Chanel small leather goods. They make little cosmetic pouches and cell phone pouches that you might like. You could always check them out in person to see if they can be clipped to a GST at a department store or boutique. This thread might give you some ideas... http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...nel-wallets-sm-leather-goods-here-313870.html  Good luck!



gobby17 said:


> That certainly helps!!! Wonder if there is any chanel detachable pouch that I can buy to attach to the GST?...


----------



## FlipDiver

Does anyone feel like they're "cheating" on their Chanel SA if you shop at another store, or if you buy a Chanel on eBay/Bonz?


----------



## newmommy_va

*FlipDiver:* or worse... if I'm wearing a handbag that is _not _Chanel. Whenever I'm carrying one of my Diors, I must admit that I avoid my favorite Chanel SA, because I feel a little bit like I'm "cheating" on Chanel and my favorite Chanel SA.   And I do have to admit, when I'm considering another Chanel, I think of my favorite Chanel SA first... even though I can buy Chanel at several different stores. It would take a very special Chanel for me to cheat on my favorite Chanel SA. 



FlipDiver said:


> Does anyone feel like they're "cheating" on their Chanel SA if you shop at another store, or if you buy a Chanel on eBay/Bonz?


----------



## Tk102

What is the retail value on the 2011 caviar bag, medium in either red or black?


----------



## FlipDiver

Tk102 said:


> What is the retail value on the 2011 caviar bag, medium in either red or black?



You can find current prices here, Post #593

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-or-chatting-here-428832-40.html#post18653827

Caviar medium flap is $3400


----------



## ehy210

I really like the chanel long cambon wallet with the pink lining. I think its really cute but a part of me thinks its out of style. I understand that it's a "classic" but it seems like not that many people are buying it anymore. I'm also looking at the Louis Vuitton Insolite wallet with the pink and white leopard print. I love pink! Please help me decide! Thanks!


----------



## etoil0601

ehy210 said:


> I really like the chanel long cambon wallet with the pink lining. I think its really cute but a part of me thinks its out of style. I understand that it's a "classic" but it seems like not that many people are buying it anymore. I'm also looking at the Louis Vuitton Insolite wallet with the pink and white leopard print. I love pink! Please help me decide! Thanks!


 
Between those two, I think I'll go with Cambon. I understand you feeling its a little bit outdated but they started to bring back the style again! And I really like that hot pink inside!!! I just wish that they would make it in small wallet again =( I love pink too!!! I have more pink bags than black bags 

And IMHO, I like Monogram Insolite with Pink Interior more than Leopard print one!


----------



## ehy210

thanks! one last question. I feel kind of stupid asking this question but can the chanel wallet on chain be actually used as a wallet to put inside a large bag? I know the compartments inside the WOC are very similar to a regular wallet. Would it be weird since it has a chain attached to it?


----------



## FlipDiver

ehy210 said:


> thanks! one last question. I feel kind of stupid asking this question but can the chanel wallet on chain be actually used as a wallet to put inside a large bag? I know the compartments inside the WOC are very similar to a regular wallet. Would it be weird since it has a chain attached to it?


 
I've tried but it's kinda awkward as an actual wallet inside a larger tote b/c the chain gets all tangled up around everything else in the bag. Unless you tuck the chain inside the WOC, in which case it takes up a lot of space inside. Either way, the chain makes it really heavy overall to use as just a wallet inside a bigger bag.

I think someone posted about maybe taking it to a cobbler and somehow making it so the chain can be taken on or off, but I'm not sure. You should check the WOC Must Have thread, lots of helpful info in there


----------



## SassieMe

ehy210 said:


> thanks! one last question. I feel kind of stupid asking this question but can the chanel wallet on chain be actually used as a wallet to put inside a large bag? I know the compartments inside the WOC are very similar to a regular wallet. Would it be weird since it has a chain attached to it?



I haven't tried that yet but I know that my tote is so heavy that adding the weight of the WOC would make it too much for me!


----------



## FlipDiver

Umm... is anyone else _disgusted_ by the upcoming price increase on June 1st?

*Classic Flaps*
Medium $3400 to $3900
Jumbo $3700 to $4300
Maxi $4000 to $4700

*2.55 Reissues*
small/225 $3400 tp 3900
medium/226 $3700 to 4300
jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700

No confirmation yet on WOCs, Cerf tote, etc... though I'm pretty sure at the Cerf is increasing in price.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I wonder If the camera bag is going up. I was hoping this would be my second Chanel.


----------



## SassieMe

FlipDiver said:


> Umm... is anyone else _disgusted_ by the upcoming price increase on June 1st?
> 
> *Classic Flaps*
> Medium $3400 to $3900
> Jumbo $3700 to $4300
> Maxi $4000 to $4700
> 
> *2.55 Reissues*
> small/225 $3400 tp 3900
> medium/226 $3700 to 4300
> jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700
> 
> No confirmation yet on WOCs, Cerf tote, etc... though I'm pretty sure at the Cerf is increasing in price.



I'm always disgusted by this kind of steep price increase because it looks arbitrary and (to me) seems manipulative.  It always makes me back away from a designer, but somehow, I always go back!


----------



## juneping

i think everytime when there's a price increase...many people said they're done but when i was looking at the monthly purchase thread....the buying power was/is still very strong. so i think all this bad feeling is all temporary...


----------



## veritae

I just received a bag that I bought off eBay (I AM SO EXCITED), and the dust bag that came with it is huge.  It's the 10" classic flap that I got, and the dust bag could fit about 3 of them in it.  Is this reasonable grounds for concern?  The only other dust bag I've seen for Chanel is just a tad bigger than the 10" bag so it fit in it perfectly.


----------



## queenofchic

^ Congrats on your new bag!  What did you buy?  
I would be more concerned about the authenticity of the bag rather than the size of the dust bag.  You're lucky it even fits!  I've purchased from the boutiques & some of mine barely covers or is too big for my bag.  It happens.  I'm fine as long as it serves its purpose.  If you're unhappy with it, maybe try contacting the seller?  
Can't wait to see your reveal...


----------



## veritae

queenofchic said:


> ^ Congrats on your new bag!  What did you buy?
> I would be more concerned about the authenticity of the bag rather than the size of the dust bag.  You're lucky it even fits!  I've purchased from the boutiques & some of mine barely covers or is too big for my bag.  It happens.  I'm fine as long as it serves its purpose.  If you're unhappy with it, maybe try contacting the seller?
> Can't wait to see your reveal...



The bag was authenticated, though the size of the bag had me a little doubtful.  I contacted the seller (who was absolutely awesome), and she said that the bags often get mixed up at the stores so that could be an explanation.  I don't mind one way or another as long as I know it's authentic; the size of the bag was just really confusing!  But like you said, as long as it does its job that's all that matters.

I probably won't be posting a reveal, but it's a dark red caviar in the 10" large size with SHW from '06.  It's beaaaaaautiful!


----------



## Linya

hi, I m new here, I bought a new CF bag online from America, but i cannot post new thread, can anyone help me to distinguish the bag for me?


----------



## Linya

how to post pics here? confusing......


----------



## newmommy_va

Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html



Linya said:


> how to post pics here? confusing......


----------



## ardj102

I already asked this on another thread but, quick question-- does a new chanel bought from Saks usually come with a tag attached to it?


----------



## Linya

newmommy_va said:


> Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


 
thank u!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

I've read this question before on another thread... feel free to do a search for the thread. As I recall, tags are attached at the store. A missing tag doesn't mean it was a return. HTH



ardj102 said:


> I already asked this on another thread but, quick question-- does a new chanel bought from Saks usually come with a tag attached to it?


----------



## ardj102

newmommy_va said:


> I've read this question before on another thread... feel free to do a search for the thread. As I recall, tags are attached at the store. A missing tag doesn't mean it was a return. HTH



Thanks you!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Lady Gaga is performing on SNL right now, and there's a black caviar Chanel flap (Jumbo?) w/SHW sitting on top of the piano


----------



## sexycombover

Hi ladies!

I'm new to the world of Chanel. Bought my first pair of Chanel earrings after wanting a pair forever went with a classic: the logos dangling from a chain. They're really cute and I'm really excited about my first Chanel purchase

I'm in love with the new chanel earrings with the gingko leaves, only to have my local boutique tell me that they don't have it in stock and they don't do special orders. This really put a damper on my day!


----------



## fleurfleur

ANY One knows if Paris still carries Chanel Mini Flap?
Has it been discontinued worldwide?


----------



## silly.wabbit

Anyone can help with the prices for the Paris Biarritz tote (A34210)? Particularly UK, US, HK and AU?

Thanks!


----------



## serene

argh I want the beige clair m/l caviar so bad!  but I really don't want to pay the full price.. now I'm even searching from the US for it and not just from EU..


----------



## lovechanel920

Question, I have a maxi and looking to get a bag I can wear cross body. Is the mini worth it, since they are so similar? I just can't seem to find a cross body that I like except this one.


----------



## b_chanel

Hey guys,

So I have been wondering, do you think a Chanel reissue medium 226(12 series) selling at $2300 is a good deal. The bag is in great used condition with a bit of wrinkles and smears but not very noticeable at all. Overall good condition. But I noticed the original price was probably only around $2800. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Myrkur

Does anyone know if these boots are in stores (Amsterdam/Paris) yet? How much they cost and if they come in black or in other colors? 

Sorry if this isn't the right thread to post, I'm new here!


----------



## cookie87

hi girls, would like to check if i purchase a cc item ytd in paris.. and if tmr i wanna bring it back (also in paris) to exchange to another item.. is it possible?

Thanks alot!


----------



## LatherAndRinse

Hi

How exciting - this is my first post   I am here to research my first Chanel purchase - for an upcoming big birthday.  I have seen photos of an unusual printed Chanel which looks (to my untrained eye) like a flap bag of some kind but I have no more ideas  . . .  is a kind of star print fabric? I hope I will have pasted a link to the owner's blog here  . . . .

http://wearingittoday.blogspot.com/2011/03/im-in-paris-today.html

Can anyone help with more info pretty please?  I am looking for classic with a twist and this kind of think is right up my street!

Thanks so much - I shall check back in later x


----------



## erikasan79

hi,

can anyone advise me if i shld do waterproofing on my chanel  Reissue Distressed Calfskin bag??


----------



## MayBabe

Hi,
I posted this on the identification thread but got no reply. I want to see if anyone here can help me out on this. I recently purchased a tote. Could anyone tell me what the name of this bag and the year was produced? I got for something like 700 pounds, was it a good deal? I am dying to know all the information about this bag love it. 
Thanks


----------



## mydestiny

Hi, do you think it's worth to trade-in my timeless 2.55 for the 2011 cruise bag, the one with a round bottom and the chain around it? Please advise, thank you.


----------



## queenofchic

erikasan79 said:


> hi,
> can anyone advise me if i shld do waterproofing on my chanel  Reissue Distressed Calfskin bag??


 
^ I don't think it's necessary as long as you're careful with your bag.  You can always send it into Chanel for spa treatment.  I've had mine for 6 years & it still looks perfect without any kind of extra treatment.



MayBabe said:


> Hi,
> I posted this on the identification thread but got no reply. I want to see if anyone here can help me out on this. I recently purchased a tote. Could anyone tell me what the name of this bag and the year was produced? I got for something like 700 pounds, was it a good deal? I am dying to know all the information about this bag love it.
> Thanks


 
^  Check the serial # to estimate when the bag was produced.  
To me, a bag is a good deal based on cost per wear.  If you think you'll use the bag a lot, then it's a good deal.  



mydestiny said:


> Hi, do you think it's worth to trade-in my timeless 2.55 for the 2011 cruise bag, the one with a round bottom and the chain around it? Please advise, thank you.


 
^ It depends.  Which bag do you love more & will use more often?  I'd stick with the classic.


----------



## mydestiny

Thank you. Actually I much prefer the chanel classic and 2.55, they're the bags I could carry to corporate events at all times, but both are lambskin..... too prone to scratches.


----------



## Linn-Marie

Sorry for this stupid question, but.. the gold hardware on the Chanel's, is it real gold?


----------



## Nat

Linn-Marie said:


> Sorry for this stupid question, but.. the gold hardware on the Chanel's, is it real gold?



It's got gold in the plating, but not pure gold, as far as we know. Here's an interesting thread on this topic: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/documenting-cc-markings-through-time-96562.html


----------



## ilovesundae

hi! not sure if this belongs here but am pretty much in the quandary.
I recently got myself a vintage jumbo and somehow i have already got the dissonance. Perhaps it's just me but i find the double CC logo clasp a tad loud and the look is kinda dated. And, i have a tendency to wear my bags like a workhorse.
What do you all think? Should i keep my bag or sell it off?

Thanks!


----------



## eviliss

Hi Ladies, I've been going through the entire forum but not sure where can I post my question, so i guess the chit chat thread wouldnt go wrong.

I've already collected 2 flaps and am now lemming to get a tote or shopping bag.

I'm wondering if the Portobello, Paris Biarritz Ligne or the Bubble Quilt Bowler/Large Flap is still sold in the stores? Seen some tpfers looking high and low for it, yet some just attained their new baby.

Anyone has the correct answer? TIA!


----------



## CocoNutty

lovechanel920 said:


> Question, I have a maxi and looking to get a bag I can wear cross body. Is the mini worth it, since they are so similar? I just can't seem to find a cross body that I like except this one.



Have you considered a wallet on chain? I just got one and now I'm hooked. You can wear it cross body, as a clutch or on the shoulder.


----------



## mioo

hii ladies, just want to know...navy blue and dark blue, are they the same colour ? thanks


----------



## FlipDiver

mioo said:


> hii ladies, just want to know...navy blue and dark blue, are they the same colour ? thanks



I think it depends on the season, collection, style, etc...


----------



## douxamere

i have a vintage chanel flap one single chain strap clutch purse however the gold plated chain part fo the strap is turned silver on some of the parts and makes the black just look really old and faded is there a way i can judt fis the metal plated part of it or get new chain straps for the bag at the chanel store. this is my first chanel purchase from a chanel cllector but i want to revive it somehow. hopefully does anyone know if i can get new chains replaced only or how i can clean the chains or color it back gold?? please help me


----------



## DizzyFairy

have a look at this listing !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-C...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33692b1ea2

700 bux for shipping !!! WOW

doesnt look real from the hologram too..


----------



## T20

hii lovelys

PLS  can someone help me and ID the bright blue GSP that was spotted w/ Mary-Kate ??
from which season ? wt the name of that colour !!!

thank you
sorry for troubling


----------



## newmommy_va

Hmmm... I think that color came out for spring (11P). It's the GST, btw. Yennie is a TPFer who posted hers in April or May 2011 purchases thread. You could try PMing her directly, looking in the Chanel reference library, or looking at the thread for purchases by month (try March, April, or May). Quite a few TPFers bought that bag. Good luck. 



T20 said:


> hii lovelys
> 
> PLS can someone help me and ID the bright blue GSP that was spotted w/ Mary-Kate ??
> from which season ? wt the name of that colour !!!
> 
> thank you
> sorry for troubling


----------



## little_jojosmom

halo ladies...want to ask your opinion. Anyone know about the price for Chanel Medium Python Shiny Classic flap bag? The color is red and it's gorgeous but the seller told me the price is about $7,000?? But im afraid she put overprice for this exotic item. Anyone help? Thank you


----------



## sachanyc

Which colour do you guys think should I get? I have one black one already in ghw... which one next?


----------



## Mkahbody

Hi Ladies,

My name is Marcie and I am now an owner of GST (as of yesterday). Always bought LVs, so this is my first Chanel.  I do need a not too expensive Wallet for it. What do you suggest? I can't find any prices online, and any Chanel store is about 2 hours away from me .

Thanks for the suggestions.

Marcie


----------



## LuckyLindy

Do any of the classic Chanel flap bags come in beige with the gold tone hardware?		
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Brigitta

LuckyLindy said:


> Do any of the classic Chanel flap bags come in beige with the gold tone hardware?
> Thank you for your help.



There's a m/l flap, beige with GHW on Fashiva.com.


----------



## bottegabaggirl

I recently joined the forum and I don't know where to ask this question so I apologize if this is the wrong place.  My older brother just recently became divorced.  His ex moved out of the country and she left a lot of really nice designer bags.  Since I am on summer vacation from school, and because he really doesn't want to go through her things, I am tasked with going through what she left. Some of the bags are from chanel.  I will be keeping some and so will my mother but we are going to sell the others.  Sorry for the long story but my two  questions are where is best place for me to try to sell the chanel bags, and where on the bag do I find the hologram sticker that I have seen mentioned in other threads. Thank you so much.


----------



## SassieMe

DizzyFairy said:


> have a look at this listing !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-C...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33692b1ea2
> 
> 700 bux for shipping !!! WOW
> 
> doesnt look real from the hologram too..



That's what some sellers do to avoid having to pay eBay so much - as I understand it, the fee that eBay charges is based on the sale price not the total price (which includes shipping).


----------



## Chi town Chanel

douxamere said:


> i have a vintage chanel flap one single chain strap clutch purse however the gold plated chain part fo the strap is turned silver on some of the parts and makes the black just look really old and faded is there a way i can judt fis the metal plated part of it or get new chain straps for the bag at the chanel store. this is my first chanel purchase from a chanel cllector but i want to revive it somehow. hopefully does anyone know if i can get new chains replaced only or how i can clean the chains or color it back gold?? please help me



You can get it refurbished at a Chanel boutique.  Attached is a price list which will give you more info.  It usually takes 2-3 months to get the bag back.  Don't give them the dustbag or cards, just the bag.  Good luck!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Mkahbody said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My name is Marcie and I am now an owner of GST (as of yesterday). Always bought LVs, so this is my first Chanel.  I do need a not too expensive Wallet for it. What do you suggest? I can't find any prices online, and any Chanel store is about 2 hours away from me .
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Marcie



Chanel wallet prices range from about $500-$1000 depending on the style.  You could opt for a card case which is about $250, but it won't hold much.  Don't worry about matching your wallet to your bag.  You can always use an LV wallet, Kate Spade or whatever.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

SassieMe said:


> That's what some sellers do to avoid having to pay eBay so much - as I understand it, the fee that eBay charges is based on the sale price not the total price (which includes shipping).



Hey fyi, now they also charge a percentage of the shipping cost too!  I think that policy just started this summer.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

bottegabaggirl said:


> I recently joined the forum and I don't know where to ask this question so I apologize if this is the wrong place.  My older brother just recently became divorced.  His ex moved out of the country and she left a lot of really nice designer bags.  Since I am on summer vacation from school, and because he really doesn't want to go through her things, I am tasked with going through what she left. Some of the bags are from chanel.  I will be keeping some and so will my mother but we are going to sell the others.  Sorry for the long story but my two  questions are where is best place for me to try to sell the chanel bags, and where on the bag do I find the hologram sticker that I have seen mentioned in other threads. Thank you so much.


 
It depends on where you are located.  The most common way is via ebay, but if you aren't an established seller and don't have tons of feedback, then buyers may not trust you.  You can take photographs and email them to local consignment shops or auction houses.  Call/look around on the internet to see which resellers/shops charge the least commission.  Depending on what city you are in, other PFers may be able to weigh in and give you some suggestions.  You can also sell through websites like Fashionphile (that have their own site as well as ebay).  There is a long list of websites that include consignment shops in the Chanel shopping reference section.  If one of the shops is physically close to where you live, it may be a good choice, otherwise you would have to ship the bags to them.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html

Where the hologram is located depends on what bag it is.  Some older vintage bags have holograms hidden inside of a zip pocket.  New flaps have a hologram in the bottom corner of the lining. Some seasonal bags have holograms stuck to leather tabs in the lining.


----------



## SassieMe

Chi town Chanel said:


> Hey fyi, now they also charge a percentage of the shipping cost too!  I think that policy just started this summer.



Wow - I didn't know that. But if that's the case, I really can't understand why that shipping price is like that!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

SassieMe said:


> Wow - I didn't know that. But if that's the case, I really can't understand why that shipping price is like that!



Maybe the seller didn't get the memo from evilbay LOL!


----------



## SassieMe

Chi town Chanel said:


> Maybe the seller didn't get the memo from evilbay LOL!



:giggles: maybe!


----------



## Shopholicmum11

Sorry...heard a gossip about chanel increasing price ....just need an info....is it true some chanel bags increasing in price at 10 august(today for USA)?


----------



## queenofchic

Shopholicmum11 said:


> Sorry...heard a gossip about chanel increasing price ....just need an info....is it true some chanel bags increasing in price at 10 august(today for USA)?


 
Yes.  Read here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/next-price-increase-690568-8.html


----------



## douxamere

Chi town Chanel said:


> You can get it refurbished at a Chanel boutique.  Attached is a price list which will give you more info.  It usually takes 2-3 months to get the bag back.  Don't give them the dustbag or cards, just the bag.  Good luck!



thanks for theinfo and the prices. i was wondering do you have to pay upfront for hte repairs or after the 2-3 months? thank you


----------



## douxamere

Chi town Chanel said:


> You can get it refurbished at a Chanel boutique.  Attached is a price list which will give you more info.  It usually takes 2-3 months to get the bag back.  Don't give them the dustbag or cards, just the bag.  Good luck!



thanks for theinfo and the prices. i was wondering do you have to pay upfront before the repairs or after the 2-3 months when the repair is finished? thank you


----------



## Chi town Chanel

douxamere said:


> thanks for theinfo and the prices. i was wondering do you have to pay upfront for hte repairs or after the 2-3 months? thank you



You pay when you pick up your bag after the repairs.


----------



## macaroonchica93

does anybody know when the next price increases might be?


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Chi town Chanel said:


> It depends on where you are located.  The most common way is via ebay, but if you aren't an established seller and don't have tons of feedback, then buyers may not trust you.  You can take photographs and email them to local consignment shops or auction houses.  Call/look around on the internet to see which resellers/shops charge the least commission.  Depending on what city you are in, other PFers may be able to weigh in and give you some suggestions.  You can also sell through websites like Fashionphile (that have their own site as well as ebay).  There is a long list of websites that include consignment shops in the Chanel shopping reference section.  If one of the shops is physically close to where you live, it may be a good choice, otherwise you would have to ship the bags to them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html
> 
> Where the hologram is located depends on what bag it is.  Some older vintage bags have holograms hidden inside of a zip pocket.  New flaps have a hologram in the bottom corner of the lining. Some seasonal bags have holograms stuck to leather tabs in the lining.




Thanks for the recommendations. I will definitely look into the consignment shops in my area.  My other brother actually has ebay account with good feedback so maybe I can try selling them there.  I still haven't been able to find the hologram anywhere. I am looking inside all the pockets.  I know the bag is real, but I'm starting to worry a little bit because I can't find the hologram. Do some of the bags not have them?


----------



## ktdavies6

Is $400.00 a good price for a used Chanel pny gold wallet?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

has anyone seen the new 2.55 python metallic blue flap? either fall or pre-fall. i am lusting for it and would love to see a real life photo of it.


----------



## vanessaw

..


----------



## dotty8

Girls, I need a little help, please!!  


I'm a complete newbie regarding the Chanel purses ( I own a couple of other Chanel items, though) and would like to know:* how many sizes does the classic flap bag come in*?? :shame:

Last week I was in Paris and I saw a gorgeous flap which was quite small, but one size up was too big for me... SA said that the first one is _the smallest_ - so which size was that, the one you girls call ''medium'' maybe??  I think it look kinda like that one: http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-classic-flap-bag-1,1,2,4#8-classic-flap-bag-1,1,2,4 Or maybe was it even a little smaller But it wasn't the new mini, I'm sure of that...


---> So are there only Medium, Jumbo and Maxi flaps or are there some other sizes?

TIA!


----------



## Shopholicmum11

dotty8 said:


> Girls, I need a little help, please!!
> 
> 
> I'm a complete newbie regarding the Chanel purses ( I own a couple of other Chanel items, though) and would like to know:* how many sizes does the classic flap bag come in*?? :shame:
> 
> Last week I was in Paris and I saw a gorgeous flap which was quite small, but one size up was too big for me... SA said that the first one is _the smallest_ - so which size was that, the one you girls call ''medium'' maybe??  I think it look kinda like that one: http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-classic-flap-bag-1,1,2,4#8-classic-flap-bag-1,1,2,4 Or maybe was it even a little smaller But it wasn't the new mini, I'm sure of that...
> 
> 
> ---> So are there only Medium, Jumbo and Maxi flaps or are there some other sizes?
> 
> TIA!




It comes with mini,small,medium/large,jumbo,maxi.....good luck


----------



## dotty8

Thank you girls!!  I guess that was the small then... the price was 2.300,00 EUR in Paris.. I'll try to go back to some Chanel store soon and try on different sizes to see which one fits best


----------



## HusbandtoHer

Hi to everyone! I just joined this wonderful forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. One of her favorite handbag designers is Chanel.. and she has quite a few in her closet. I joined here for all the inside info and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the latest and greatest bags! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource.. and to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!


----------



## Ana Noonsh

Hello Chanel ppl :greengrin:

I need your help 

Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )

Any suggestion?


----------



## jingga18

Ana Noonsh said:


> Hello Chanel ppl :greengrin:
> 
> I need your help
> 
> Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )
> 
> Any suggestion?


 
What sort of bag are you after? Day/evening? What size? Formal/casual?


----------



## evelynlwy

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me where is Europe has a higher chance of getting a JM lambskin or aged calf or caviar in bijoux chain? I love to have a navy blue lamb skin medium size in bijoux chain. If not, a carviar in any colour other than black in bijoux chain.


----------



## evelynlwy

there are people who told me that I might be able to get good deals from the mark down items in chanel when in europe. Is that true?


----------



## CC Interlock

HusbandtoHer said:


> Hi to everyone! I just joined this wonderful forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. One of her favorite handbag designers is Chanel.. and she has quite a few in her closet. I joined here for all the inside info and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the latest and greatest bags! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource.. and to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!



Welcome!  I am impressed with the way you describe your location. Your wife is one lucky woman.


----------



## kris_with_a_k

Hi everyone! I was just wondering if any of you have tips on how to resell your purses? I want to get rid of a couple and I've never done it before so any advice would be helpful! TIA!


----------



## bebeheartlv

I would like to get a classic quilt WOC in red lambskin to add to my small Chanel collection  (black m/l shw cavier, beige claire jumbo ghw cavier, black classic timeless clutch shw cavier).  Any thoughts if red will transfer or if the lambskin will not hold well in a few years?  Or whether I should get it in patent or cavier instead?  Decisions, decisions.

Any TPFs with a red WOC, please share your +/-.    TIA!


----------



## ztmh

Shopholicmum11 said:


> It comes with mini,small,medium/large,jumbo,maxi.....good luck



Out of curiosity..which bag did u get ?


----------



## ztmh

dotty8 said:


> Thank you girls!!  I guess that was the small then... the price was 2.300,00 EUR in Paris.. I'll try to go back to some Chanel store soon and try on different sizes to see which one fits best




Out of curiosity ... Which bag did u get? Any difficulty in finding yr wishlist in Chanel Paris? Pls share yr experience with us  TIA


----------



## ccharis

I'm looking for some enlightenment & kind inputs to help solve my dilemma... Basically my friend is offering to lug back something special for me & since my dear HB is going to get me an early X'mas present, I thot why not? Heheh!

(1) Is it true that Chanel is cheaper in London, as compared to Italy?
[She is currently in Italy and would head off for London in 3 days time]

(2) I've ever seen the Classic Jumbo in Matte Gold H/W -- is it seasonal/limited or it is a regular item as I'm hoping God would help me find that.

(2a) Can anyone confirm, am comparing the Matte Gold H/W with the 'Retro Chain' series -- are they the same type of hardware, as in the latter has the vintage/worn matte gold chain look?

(3) If you are given a choice, would you choose the Classic Jumbo (black) with Silver or Gold H/W -- thats if the Matte Gold H/W is not available?

Would love all your kind inputs!
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Shopholicmum11

ztmh said:


> Out of curiosity..which bag did u get ?



I got size small flap ghw lambskin,jumbo flap SHW lambskin and metallic grey chanel icons flap....it is similar with medium/large size but shorter....jumbo is a good size...it can be fitted more stuff.....medium/large could be fitted only purse and phone plus car keys


----------



## Ana Noonsh

jingga18 said:


> What sort of bag are you after? Day/evening? What size? Formal/casual?


Well .... a day one for work. Any great style XD


----------



## ginger30

Which is better, PST or GST?


----------



## AnneC

ginger30 said:


> Which is better, PST or GST?


 I like GST better.


----------



## Mich_t

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I've been lurking for awhile, just enjoying your conversations. I'm a newcomer to Chanel. I bought a small caviar flap (silver h/w) in Paris last month (which is no mean feat when you have to fly for 24 hours straight to get there!! ) and have a black GST with gold h/w on hold for me in Sydney.

Incidentally, would you believe that the flap is already at the spa? Two days after I bought it, I was jostled and pushed up against a brick wall at the British Museum and the turn-lock was scratched to hell. I was *not* happy.

Before I purchase it tomorrow, I just wanted to get your views. Is there another 'classic' Chanel bag I should consider around the AUD$3500 (I believe around USD3700 atm), or will I be pretty well-rounded with the small flap and GST?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jagger

Is it me - or does is feel like everyone is dumping their CHAIN AROUNDS at the same time? I see more of those being listed everyday --
To poster Mich_t above...maybe a Hobo ?


----------



## Brigitta

Mich_t said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I've been lurking for awhile, just enjoying your conversations. I'm a newcomer to Chanel. I bought a small caviar flap (silver h/w) in Paris last month (which is no mean feat when you have to fly for 24 hours straight to get there!! ) and have a black GST with gold h/w on hold for me in Sydney.
> 
> Incidentally, would you believe that the flap is already at the spa? Two days after I bought it, I was jostled and pushed up against a brick wall at the British Museum and the turn-lock was scratched to hell. I was *not* happy.
> 
> Before I purchase it tomorrow, I just wanted to get your views. Is there another 'classic' Chanel bag I should consider around the AUD$3500 (I believe around USD3700 atm), or will I be pretty well-rounded with the small flap and GST?
> 
> Thanks for your time!



I guess another classic is the 2.55 reissue.


----------



## Mich_t

Thanks very much for your feedback Jagger and Brigitta. I ended up getting the GST, black with GHW. I'm absolutely loving it!!


----------



## chercherry

I just found out that in Mexico the PST is about $400 usd cheaper than in the US, and the GST about $1000 usd cheaper. I wonder if the guy I talked to got confused... Anyways I am traveling to Mexico City at the end of the month and hopefully I will be buying my first chanel bag 

I really hope the prices that the SA gave me were correct


----------



## mommandy

HELP! Can someone tell me where I can purchase a black half moon WOC in caviar?  I have called all over & can't find one anywhere!! Thanks!!!


----------



## mommandy

I wanted the half moon WOC for a trip I'm about to take. I couldn't find one so now I need to decide between the patent leather black WOC or the timeless WOC in caviar! I can't choose! Thanks ladies


----------



## viciel

Jagger said:


> Is it me - or does is feel like everyone is dumping their CHAIN AROUNDS at the same time? I see more of those being listed everyday --
> ?



The bag's gorgeous, but I found out from someone who had them that unless it's in black, the leather is terrible for transfers - the maxi flap's gorgeous but apparently it's extremely heavy and digs into your shoulder.


----------



## Buttlet B

mommandy said:


> I wanted the half moon WOC for a trip I'm about to take. I couldn't find one so now I need to decide between the patent leather black WOC or the timeless WOC in caviar! I can't choose! Thanks ladies


I'm looking for the classic black WOC they sold out at all the Chanel. Where can I get one?


----------



## designerdiva40

Mich_t said:


> Thanks very much for your feedback Jagger and Brigitta. I ended up getting the GST, black with GHW. I'm absolutely loving it!!



Congrats that was my first Chanel & I love it, it keeps me well organised as there's a place for everything.


----------



## 124273

Hi! I am new to this forum and this is my first post. Will like to seek advice regarding a coco rain flap bag that I bought last year, and realised that it is rather "shapeless" as in when I carry it on my shoulder, the bag looks out of shape with the 2 sides jutting out and gap is visible at the two sides, and this happens even if I put lesser stuffs in the bag.  I tried using a bag organizer hoping it will stay in shape but that does help. I suppose when it is carried on the shoulder, the chains sort of pull up the soft flap up a little and the bag sags down a little, with the 2 sides widening creating a gap. I have also tried cutting thick cardboards to be inserted at the base and side and it helps a little bit. Appreciate any adviice on how can I make it look more "structured" ? Thanks!


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Buttlet B said:


> I'm looking for the classic black WOC they sold out at all the Chanel. Where can I get one?



Try Neimans, they might have one.


----------



## Buttlet B

bottegabaggirl said:


> Try Neimans, they might have one.



Thanks the NM in my area don't carry Chanel. Have you see it in any NM location I can have my SA call or I do a phone order. Thank you. 

I think you should get the classic WOC. The WOC is one of the three Chanel handbag that Co Co Chanel actually used while she's alive according to my SA.


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Buttlet B said:


> Thanks the NM in my area don't carry Chanel. Have you see it in any NM location I can have my SA call or I do a phone order. Thank you.
> 
> I think you should get the classic WOC. The WOC is one of the three Chanel handbag that Co Co Chanel actually used while she's alive according to my SA.



Neimans in Boston had one and I'm pretty sure that I saw one recently when I was at the Neimans in Beverly Hills.  Good luck.


----------



## Buttlet B

bottegabaggirl said:


> Neimans in Boston had one and I'm pretty sure that I saw one recently when I was at the Neimans in Beverly Hills.  Good luck.



Thanks. Hope you can decide on yours too.


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

Anyone went to Bloomies recently? I want to know what flap colors they have in stock now..


----------



## qtcoco

anyone know which Chanel boutique does international transactions?


----------



## bluekit

harbourf said:


> To bluekit and to others who would care to comment, thank you! I know she'll want the cc turnlock. But I need more of your suggestions since I want to buy the bag soon. While I realize choosing a bag depends on personal preference, I hope you will not mind these additional questions to help me narrow down which Channel 2.55 I should get.
> 
> 
> 
> Gold or silver hardware; is one better than the other in terms of keeping its shine/condition? Calf or lambskin? Knowing that the latter scratches easily, the mother in me says, "calfskin" but would that be the correct choice?
> 
> Single or double flaps, what's the advantage of one over the other?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance




harbourf, you are such a nice mom!  the gold versus silver hardware question is really a matter of personal preference, I'd make my decision based on the type of jewelry she has more of.  I don't believe in matching the Chanel hardware with my jewelry, but at least that's a good starting point to find out what your daughter prefers.  In terms of caviar versus lambskin, I'd probably go with caviar although I prefer lambskin over caviar for darker, saturated colors in general.  That being said, caviar is more care-free while lambskin requires slightly more maintenance.  I own more lambskin bags than caviar and I find them very durable overall!  
Most flaps, if not all, are made with double flaps now, especially if you are looking into getting the jumbo for her.  hope that helps!! GL!!


----------



## harbourf

bluekit said:


> harbourf, you are such a nice mom!  the gold versus silver hardware question is really a matter of personal preference, I'd make my decision based on the type of jewelry she has more of.  I don't believe in matching the Chanel hardware with my jewelry, but at least that's a good starting point to find out what your daughter prefers.  In terms of caviar versus lambskin, I'd probably go with caviar although I prefer lambskin over caviar for darker, saturated colors in general.  That being said, caviar is more care-free while lambskin requires slightly more maintenance.  I own more lambskin bags than caviar and I find them very durable overall!
> Most flaps, if not all, are made with double flaps now, especially if you are looking into getting the jumbo for her.  hope that helps!! GL!!



Thank you, bluekit.  She is a nice daughter, so we try and give her what she wants   As she is now gainfully employed, this will probably be the first and last Chanel we're buying for her.  But I might have caught the passion for Chanel after having stayed up 3 nights in a row in this site, so I'll still be around 

Back to topic, she does not like my gold jewelry and prefers silver.  And her recent Marc Jacobs' and Michael Kors' purchases are lambskin.  But she really likes the leather of the Gucci that she purchased in 2010 using her summer earnings, and that's not lambskin.  

Thanks again for your input...


----------



## yazzi

hot cocoa mmmmmmmmm it is rather chilly outside today


----------



## AEGIS

hi ladies....i am usually in the CL subforum but I hope to purchase my first chanel sometime soon   I'm thinking something vintage


----------



## Thatsfabulous

Hello Ladies

Can anyone please tell me is there any discount stores in the USA that sell Chanel?
I live in the UK so not aware of any stores that may do so if anyone could tell me id appreciate it.

Or the stores that do sales on there Chanel and times of year they usually do this?

Thanks


----------



## betty8154

sorry for a stupid question. i just bought a NEW chanel shoes on ebay. it looks auth to me, with box and dust bags...but does not included auth card. can anyone tell me does chanel shoes comes with auth card ?...srry it was my first pairs  ((it was CHANEL Classic CC Logo Ballerina Flats Shoes Combination of metallic dark purple leather and black leather , Rounded cap-toe with stitched "CC",Delicate tonal ribbon bow on upper))


----------



## Jagger

HusbandtoHer said:


> Hi to everyone! I just joined this wonderful forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. One of her favorite handbag designers is Chanel.. and she has quite a few in her closet. I joined here for all the inside info and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the latest and greatest bags! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource.. and to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!



Um, Husband of the Year!!!!!!


----------



## Jagger

little_jojosmom said:


> halo ladies...want to ask your opinion. Anyone know about the price for Chanel Medium Python Shiny Classic flap bag? The color is red and it's gorgeous but the seller told me the price is about $7,000?? But im afraid she put overprice for this exotic item. Anyone help? Thank you



Yeah - they usually run over 5k and that's for the small ones.
I have been quoted 6 before though. But red wow - you might be paying premium for that amazing color as well!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies!!!

I am new to the Chanel Chat thread but need help!!!

I NEED THESE CHANEL BOOTS IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!! All hands on deck, if you see them in a 38.5-39.... let me know pm me! I would be most grateful!


----------



## myu3160

Would any of you lovely ladies happen to know where one might be able to locate a diamond stitch tote and what the current price is?

How often do they usually show up on ebay, if at all?


----------



## macaroonchica93

Bonsoir Ladies, I have a question.
How rare or common are the Beige Caviar Flap ?


----------



## macaroonchica93

myu3160 said:


> Would any of you lovely ladies happen to know where one might be able to locate a diamond stitch tote and what the current price is?
> 
> How often do they usually show up on ebay, if at all?



I located a Vintage Diamond Quilted Flap, it's on portero.com


----------



## myu3160

macaroonchica93 said:


> I located a Vintage Diamond Quilted Flap, it's on portero.com



Thank you so much! Now the only question is, if its priced right for a vintage piece..


----------



## sugabritches

Hello Ladies, im thinking about selling my Chanel lambskin maxi flap 09P in beige with gold hardware and is brand new with tag attached. I tried looking online to see what it sells for now but i can't find it. Does anyone have any ideas what it sells for? Thanks!


----------



## Jagger

^^ Have you checked Bonanza or done a search on Ebay? Not sure!!


----------



## viciel

betty8154 said:


> sorry for a stupid question. i just bought a NEW chanel shoes on ebay. it looks auth to me, with box and dust bags...but does not included auth card. can anyone tell me does chanel shoes comes with auth card ?...srry it was my first pairs  ((it was CHANEL Classic CC Logo Ballerina Flats Shoes Combination of metallic dark purple leather and black leather , Rounded cap-toe with stitched "CC",Delicate tonal ribbon bow on upper))




Hey shoe twin!  I have the exact same shoes you're describing
Shoes do not come with authenticity cards, but it does comes with a small booklet/envelop sometimes.  At least that's my experience with them.  Every now and then, I've had to ask the SA to make sure there are shoe bags in the box - sometimes they get taken out and not replenished.


----------



## betty8154

chriseve said:


> Hey shoe twin! I have the exact same shoes you're describing
> Shoes do not come with authenticity cards, but it does comes with a small booklet/envelop sometimes. At least that's my experience with them. Every now and then, I've had to ask the SA to make sure there are shoe bags in the box - sometimes they get taken out and not replenished.


 

okay, THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!


----------



## betty8154

i wanna get a mini or medium....

and im wondering i can open an account @ bloomingdelas ( i heard get 15-20% off ) or not cuz i dont have social security number , im not a u.s citzen. just studying here.


----------



## aigen22

I want to buy a chanel vintage logo earrings and pendant from a vintage store. Do you think our chanel authenticators can authenticate them for me? The earrings doesn't have a chanel logo but an H marking, the pendant has a chanel logo but that's it. They really are pretty but I don't want to buy if they are not authentic.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

macaroonchica93 said:


> Bonsoir Ladies, I have a question.
> How rare or common are the Beige Caviar Flap ?


 
^ Beige clair is part of the permanent collection.  If you can't find one, just put yourself on the waitlist & they'll call you when the next shipment comes in.  However, other beige colors are seasonal.


----------



## mioo

ladies....i want to buy my first black chanel bag, which one better, jumbo caviar flap or large caviar mademoisalle.....


----------



## gnourtmat

it's been quite a while since i've been on tPF... i am itchin for a new chanel!


----------



## LadyCupid

^ Did you see some photos I uploaded at the "Authentic Chanel finds" thread? There are some really beautiful flaps over there.


----------



## flintstone55

Hiya all


----------



## mellisaphie

Hi ladies, I have a silly question here. Does all Chanel flap have the style no sticker on the box? Because mine doesn't. I just bought a black caviar jumbo GHW #15 from someone who was going to Europe. And now I'm not sure if it is jumbo or m/l. The size is 30cm x 20cm, which is the size of a jumbo. But seeing people's pictures in here, their m/l is like the same size with my jumbo, and their jumbo like bigger than mine. I would hate if I pay a m/l with jumbo price, because this is big money to me. I have some pictures if you need to see.

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, or should I post somewhere else? Thank you


----------



## vanilje

mellisaphie said:


> Hi ladies, I have a silly question here. Does all Chanel flap have the style no sticker on the box? Because mine doesn't. I just bought a black caviar jumbo GHW #15 from someone who was going to Europe. And now I'm not sure if it is jumbo or m/l. The size is 30cm x 20cm, which is the size of a jumbo. But seeing people's pictures in here, their m/l is like the same size with my jumbo, and their jumbo like bigger than mine. I would hate if I pay a m/l with jumbo price, because this is big money to me. I have some pictures if you need to see.
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, or should I post somewhere else? Thank you


In Europe the boxes often come without a sticker on the box.
The dimensions of the Jumbo are approximately 30cm x 20cm 
The dimensions of the M/L are approximately 25cm x 15cm.
Please don't worry, you have the Jumbo


----------



## mellisaphie

vanilje said:


> In Europe the boxes often come without a sticker on the box.
> The dimensions of the Jumbo are approximately 30cm x 20cm
> The dimensions of the M/L are approximately 25cm x 15cm.
> Please don't worry, you have the Jumbo


Thank you  I was very curious to know, that I made own thread. Lol. But I feel better as the more people telling me the bag is OK. I'm very much relieved now.


----------



## kateincali

Hi there. I've got a question I _should_ know the answer to, but I've managed to confuse myself.

I bought the Chanel temporary tattoos when they first came out, and now I would like another set. Ebay seems to be the only place they're available, but some listings have different photos and I can't remember what a correct set looks like. There's this but isn't there a sheet that looks like this? I can't figure out if there are sheets in different orders or if my memory is just _really_ going. I haven't been able to find a post from last year with a photo of a full set. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## macaroonchica93

Chanel Sunglasses.. worth the money?


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Ladies, 

I have a question... some of you might think this is kinda stupid but I'm a Chanel newbie 

So... I currently own an M/L black Lambskin with SHW which I purchased in 2010 so the quilting is still nice and puffy... so I wonder, will they flatten out eventually and look like this?

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-18589...n-leather-classic-medium-double-flap-bag.aspx

I don't know if these vintage chanel flaps were made looking like this or if they flatten over time 

Sorry I just have to ask... Thanks ladies!


----------



## 8bebe

Hello ladies ... Anyone can share bout Chanel3 bag pls  x TIA


----------



## jennlohpeipei

Heya everyone there.  I am desperately looking for a Chanel 255 blue colour with gold hardware.  Anyone there have seen one brand new one?  If yes, please reply me and please let me know where you have seen it.  Thanks yea

jenn


----------



## vastare

Can someone help me. I have my Jumbo with silver hardware. I dropped it on the street face down with the little lock knob(which crosses over the space within the C to close)hit the rough street floor. The knob is fully scratched luckily not broken. I'm so obsessed with my bag I want to get the knob replaced. Can it be done? Can someone share some insight. Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## 1xx3xy

macaroonchica93 said:


> Chanel Sunglasses.. worth the money?



They are worth every penny.  I had one for many years before it actually fell apart from wear and tear.  Make sure it is "love at first sight," otherwise you might not be happy with any purchase.  It is the golden rule I live by!


----------



## jamidee

I'm a Chanel noob as I've always loved from afar. Can someone kindly tell me what SHW means. Thanks in advance!


----------



## luxforme

SHW = Silver Hardware


----------



## edsbgrl

mrsMP said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a question... some of you might think this is kinda stupid but I'm a Chanel newbie
> 
> So... I currently own an M/L black Lambskin with SHW which I purchased in 2010 so the quilting is still nice and puffy... so I wonder, will they flatten out eventually and look like this?
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-18589...n-leather-classic-medium-double-flap-bag.aspx
> 
> I don't know if these vintage chanel flaps were made looking like this or if they flatten over time
> 
> Sorry I just have to ask... Thanks ladies!



I think that its time and wear that flattens out the quilting. I've seen vintage bags that were still puffy.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

vastare said:


> Can someone help me. I have my Jumbo with silver hardware. I dropped it on the street face down with the little lock knob(which crosses over the space within the C to close)hit the rough street floor. The knob is fully scratched luckily not broken. I'm so obsessed with my bag I want to get the knob replaced. Can it be done? Can someone share some insight. Thanks in Advance!!



Sorry this happened to your bag!! You can definitely take it to a Chanel boutique and they should be able to send it out and get the hardware replaced for you. I'm not sure how much it costs but that's definitely the way to go if you want to get new hardware! HTH!


----------



## sneezz

macaroonchica93 said:


> Chanel Sunglasses.. worth the money?



Yes imo.


----------



## chiccabee

hey everyone! I have been reading these forums and the blog for quite some time and finally decided to join today! I was hoping someone could help me since I am not allowed to make my own posts yet.

I am looking for a chanel expert to help me verify this bags authentincy.
I am a bit worried =S

Heres the link I would greatly appreciate it 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb8af18dc


----------



## 1xx3xy

chiccabee said:


> hey everyone! I have been reading these forums and the blog for quite some time and finally decided to join today! I was hoping someone could help me since I am not allowed to make my own posts yet.
> 
> I am looking for a chanel expert to help me verify this bags authentincy.
> I am a bit worried =S
> 
> Heres the link I would greatly appreciate it
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb8af18dc



I am no expert, but I would like to see the authenticity card included (I could be wrong, but I think this is a very important part in authenticating a bag)


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm starting to look for a chanel wallet. How well dose chanel's patent leather hold up? I was looking at a patent LV but I've noticed that some of them end up cracking/chipping on the edges so that kind of turned me off to them. Or would I be better off getting a cavier leather over a patent leather for a wallet?


----------



## chiccabee

unfortunatly the bag was purchased in the 90s so no card is left....... 0/


----------



## Droot89

Where can I find authentic Chanel jewelry online? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Droot89

I forgot to mention that i realize Chanel is not sold online through department stores and whatnot. Just wondering if perhaps anyone has found good deals on ebay or secondhand stores. Thanks again.


----------



## BagInVain

&#128531;carried my GST for the first time omg it was heavy


----------



## sliqt

Hi! I've been eyeing on a chanel cc swarovski gold stud earrings 2011 on ebay heres a link for reference  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CC-G...83437?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item5890391a4d - i just want to make sure how much do thery really cost inside the store. I dont really know where to ask this question since I cant find any thread for jewelry. Hope you guys can help me hear. thanks in advane!!!


----------



## vastare

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110753628417?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Im planning on buying this bag. I need some honest opinions. Would this consider a classic forever piece? Also, it says its small tote 9X5.5. Do you thing its very small? I feel medium flap is very small for me so would this be small too? Anyone has this bag would care to share some light. Anyone find pictures of modelling this bag would care to share. Thanks in advance for all your inputs!!


----------



## jensmalls

> I'm starting to look for a chanel wallet. How well dose chanel's patent leather hold up? I was looking at a patent LV but I've noticed that some of them end up cracking/chipping on the edges so that kind of turned me off to them. Or would I be better off getting a cavier leather over a patent leather for a wallet?



I have a Chanel black patent zip wallet and it is still in perfect shape! I have been using it everyday for five months and it still looks brand new! 

And... granted, Chanel>LV leather.


----------



## ccharis

Hi ladies,

Sorry to be intruding! I like to know if anyone could direct me to the series vs. year made. I remembered there used to be an informative thread like this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## diormilk

anyone know any thread in this forum can sell off my new chanel bag?


----------



## bottegabaggirl

diormilk said:


> anyone know any thread in this forum can sell off my new chanel bag?


As far as I know sales are not allowed on the forum


----------



## lil-lux

Does anyone know if the new Iridescent Reissues come in other colours? I love the more modern look of the reissue vs the classic flaps..and that iridescent leather! IN LOVE!
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...sic-flap-bag-in-iridescent-calfskin--1,1,5,33


----------



## oatmella

lil-lux said:


> Does anyone know if the new Iridescent Reissues come in other colours? I love the more modern look of the reissue vs the classic flaps..and that iridescent leather! IN LOVE!
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...sic-flap-bag-in-iridescent-calfskin--1,1,5,33



I'm not sure - that's the only color I've seen in person.  Maybe black as well?  That brown color is really pretty in person and the texture is silky!


----------



## lil-lux

oatmella said:


> I'm not sure - that's the only color I've seen in person. Maybe black as well? That brown color is really pretty in person and the texture is silky!


 
Thanks! I was really hoping for a light colour version since I have a plethora of black bags now! I have Peter from NYC looking for me! If he can't track more colours down noone can! LOL


----------



## oatmella

lil-lux said:


> Thanks! I was really hoping for a light colour version since I have a plethora of black bags now! I have Peter from NYC looking for me! If he can't track more colours down noone can! LOL



lol!  Good luck in finding a lighter color .  It is really a unique leather!


----------



## CoutureCat

oatmella said:


> I'm not sure - that's the only color I've seen in person.  Maybe black as well?  That brown color is really pretty in person and the texture is silky!



Im hoping to get the new mini in iridescent leather... would you be able to shed some light on what the leather is like?? Is it as durable as caviar? TIA!!


----------



## Myrkur

Anyone knows the stock in Antwerp (SN3)? I want to buy a Jumbo tomorrow, but since it's a Chanel store in a store with other brands selling I'm not so sure they have much in stock, I never been there before.


----------



## jasmin26

hi ladies! im new in this site..just wondering does anyone been using Estee Lauder skin care products?thanks


----------



## tinklebelle

hihi,

anyone can help identify tis bag carried by Mischa barton pls...need to koe if its cavier or lambskin n which 2011 season is tis frm, oso the color code too pls..TIA!

http://www.popsugar.com/Mischas-Hippie-Chick-40141


----------



## Seedlessplum

sighhhh, prices of chanel is so high now. Feel like moving to other brands. Anyone considering lady dior? I like the medium size. very elegant looking


----------



## Myrkur

Seedlessplum said:


> sighhhh, prices of chanel is so high now. Feel like moving to other brands. Anyone considering lady dior? I like the medium size. very elegant looking



I like lady dior, but I always thought those bags were really expensive or am I wrong?


----------



## leboudoir

Hi ladies just a quick one. Can someone confirm that the 227 reissue is the same as 'jumbo'? I just don't want to order the wrong size. TIA!


----------



## SweetLady08

Hi Ladies! I need advise. I usually only buy Louis Vuitton Designer bags but I decided I want a Chanel. I want a classic look but I don't know where to get one. Should I buy directly from a store? Is there any good sites for pre-owned Chanel bags that I can really trust? I don't want to spend more than $1,500...so is it even possible for me to get a Chanel for that much? Please help me! I'm new to the forum so I can't post my own thread and I was searching for something that was related to my issues but couldn't find it so I'm posting here. Any advice from you experts would really really really be appreciated. :greengrin:
:tpfrox:


----------



## vanilje

leboudoir said:


> Hi ladies just a quick one. Can someone confirm that the 227 reissue is the same as 'jumbo'? I just don't want to order the wrong size. TIA!


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html


----------



## Muslickz

tinklebelle said:


> hihi,
> 
> anyone can help identify tis bag carried by Mischa barton pls...need to koe if its cavier or lambskin n which 2011 season is tis frm, oso the color code too pls..TIA!
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Mischas-Hippie-Chick-40141




 To celebrate its 50th Anniversary, the Chanel 2.55 was re-released in  Fall 2005. The new version has a turn clasp instead of the CC clasp,  which makes it more discrete and perhaps even more appealing. 

Looks cute in purple...

-M


----------



## leboudoir

vanilje said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html



ah thanks no wonder. i appreciate it


----------



## piglett

welcome to TPF! 

depending on where your from...a brand new classic chanel flap usually cost from around $4500 and go up in price depending on the size. they never go on sale and i think it is said a price increase will be happening sometime around next year in jan/feb. 


you can either get one from the chanel boutique or look on ebay or online consignment stores....but make sure to get them authenticated first to ensure it is not a fake. 

if it is your first chanel i would personally go to the boutique to try on the different styles/colours/sizes and see which one you like best. HTH! 



SweetLady08 said:


> Hi Ladies! I need advise. I usually only buy Louis Vuitton Designer bags but I decided I want a Chanel. I want a classic look but I don't know where to get one. Should I buy directly from a store? Is there any good sites for pre-owned Chanel bags that I can really trust? I don't want to spend more than $1,500...so is it even possible for me to get a Chanel for that much? Please help me! I'm new to the forum so I can't post my own thread and I was searching for something that was related to my issues but couldn't find it so I'm posting here. Any advice from you experts would really really really be appreciated. :greengrin:
> :tpfrox:


----------



## SweetLady08

Thank you Piglett! I am going to head over to Neiman's to check out their Chanel store. I am pretty sure I want a smaller sized Flap bag (I'm really short) but I need to be sure. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ccbest

fashionphile.com/includes/images/CD18418/18418i.JPGsome zipper under the bag's flap has metal handle
some zipper has "chanel" logo
but some zipper only has leather
mine just like that way, i have double maxi caviar
do they make like that or for different size?
fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD16157/bd16157k.jpgfashionphile.com/includes/images/CD18418/18418i.JPG


----------



## kayti

SweetLady08 said:


> Hi Ladies! I need advise. I usually only buy Louis Vuitton Designer bags but I decided I want a Chanel. I want a classic look but I don't know where to get one. Should I buy directly from a store? Is there any good sites for pre-owned Chanel bags that I can really trust? I don't want to spend more than $1,500...so is it even possible for me to get a Chanel for that much? Please help me! I'm new to the forum so I can't post my own thread and I was searching for something that was related to my issues but couldn't find it so I'm posting here. Any advice from you experts would really really really be appreciated. :greengrin:
> :tpfrox:



You should consider a Wallet on a Chain (WOC). Check out the WOC thread. They are around $1500 and good for when you don't need to carry a lot..


----------



## SweetLady08

kayti said:


> You should consider a Wallet on a Chain (WOC). Check out the WOC thread. They are around $1500 and good for when you don't need to carry a lot..



THANK YOU! Thats right around my price range and they are super cute!


----------



## llyymyc

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I like lady dior, but I always thought those bags were really expensive or am I wrong?



Well lady dior is actually cheaper than the classic flap.. But it's heavier and you can't sling it as it's a handheld bag...


----------



## Shakirra

I am buying a pair of used Chanel sunglasses on Ebay. The seller says the lenses are scratched.

I'm thinking of getting the lenses replaced with polarized lenses once the sunglasses get here. What do you all think about that? Chanel lenses are not already polarized are they?

I can only find one website that offers this kind of service for about $30 (you mail in your sunglasses), but I bet if I could find a place to buy individual polarized lenses, I could take them to the mall and have them cut and inputted into the frames right away.


----------



## imanda

Shakirra said:


> I am buying a pair of used Chanel sunglasses on Ebay. The seller says the lenses are scratched.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the lenses replaced with polarized lenses once the sunglasses get here. What do you all think about that? Chanel lenses are not already polarized are they?
> 
> I can only find one website that offers this kind of service for about $30 (you mail in your sunglasses), but I bet if I could find a place to buy individual polarized lenses, I could take them to the mall and have them cut and inputted into the frames right away.



Luxxotica fixes Chanel sunnies. I don't have their number but any Chanel boutique can give you the number!


----------



## snowbell09

llyymyc said:


> Well lady dior is actually cheaper than the classic flap.. But it's heavier and you can't sling it as it's a handheld bag...



In Singapore, the classic Lady Dior is about S$2,000 cheaper than Chanel Classic flap M/L!!

There is a longer strap for the Lady Dior and I usually wear it on my shoulders.


----------



## CocoCaramel

Hi I need advice!

My hubby agreed to buy me a new purse for Xmas! I have been pining for a Chanel red flap. Today I went to Saks and saw a bag which looks like a 2.55 flap with a twist; it has cut out handles at the top that allow one to carry it like a handled clutch. I also saw the gorgeous fall 2011 deep red jumbo with gunmetal hardware. I loved the classic red one, but it's a bit price prohibitive for me at $4300. The Other bag is called "take away" and it costs is $3000.

Here's a link to a photo of it:

http://chicsfilles.blogspot.com/2011/06/chanel-winter-2011-2012-bags.html

I like that it mainly looks like a classic flap. 

Any opinions?


----------



## mzlesley

Hello all..

I ALSO need your help!! (I can't make a new thread..too new of a member, perhaps?).  I bit the bullet and decided last weekend to finally get a classic flap jumbo -- since they did not have the GHW anywhere, they let me get the SHW first (for promotion points purposes), and said when the GHW becomes available, I will be able to exchange it out..but now I'm in a small dilemma..what do I get?

Classic flap black jumbo in:
1) lambskin with GHW or
2) caviar with GHW

OR...ITB flap (I like that it only has 1 flap..something about the 2 flaps makes it seem inconvenient..do I sound crazy? I probably do..).

HELP! Thank you!!


----------



## queenofchic

mzlesley said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I ALSO need your help!! (I can't make a new thread..too new of a member, perhaps?). I bit the bullet and decided last weekend to finally get a classic flap jumbo -- since they did not have the GHW anywhere, they let me get the SHW first (for promotion points purposes), and said when the GHW becomes available, I will be able to exchange it out..but now I'm in a small dilemma..what do I get?
> 
> Classic flap black jumbo in:
> 1) lambskin with GHW or
> 2) *caviar with GHW*
> 
> OR...ITB flap (I like that it only has 1 flap..something about the 2 flaps makes it seem inconvenient..do I sound crazy? I probably do..).
> 
> HELP! Thank you!!


 
^ :welcome2:  Congrats on your new bag!
My pick would be #2 (I have this bag & love it!).  It's a classic, versatile, & low maintenance everyday bag.  

I'm not a fan of the ITB flap.  Check out the threads on here to read about how others have had problems with it.


----------



## mzlesley

thanks @queenofchic!


----------



## pinkydoodle

Help! im sooo torn which one to get a Lovely Grey Jumbo Caviar shw or the super hard to find Celine Luggage in Cobalt Blue???
Been waiting for the Grey Jumbo to come with the right price and finally someone offered it to me for a very reasonable price...and on the other hand,
For months now I've been searching high and low for this color the Cobalt Blue Mini luggage and now I found it and its Bnew!

i really wish Santa will give me both


----------



## imshopping_xo

I've been looking for the patent blue one! has it been discontinued?? if not..where can i get it in TORONTO or order it? been looking for it forever...=(

THANKS!


----------



## kimkimgo

Hi guys, im still new at this. can u pls help me. is there a chanel 227 double flap? someone is selling me one. im not too familiar with reissues. help pls


----------



## queenofchic

kimkimgo said:


> Hi guys, im still new at this. can u pls help me. is there a chanel 227 double flap? someone is selling me one. im not too familiar with reissues. help pls



^ :welcome2:  To answer your question:  Yes. 
Be sure to get it authenticated here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


----------



## Iheartsales

I just sold my gold leather chanel anklet purse - loved it but could never find a use for it. anyone else have better luck figuring out how to wear it?


----------



## kimkimgo

Thanks queenofchic


----------



## paris chic

has anyone here bought the new C3 bag already? how is it and would you guys buy C3 or the classic?help please


----------



## miki66

Saw a few classic flaps in neiman today. <- I thought they're supposed to be rare in store tho...
Color choices: pearl white, beige, "mature mango"

Also quite a few in chanel boutique....Aren't they controlling quantity!?


----------



## Jeeog57xx

Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone has had a Chanel canvas bag cleaned and if so where?? Does Chanel still offer their service total restoration? The bag is only about 8 years old and is a gorgeous pink canvas with only a few light stains-- Thanks in advance!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi All chanel bag lovers
Does anyone know any cosignment store or resellers in NYC area or near by NY that i can sell by brand new maxi chanel to??with a reasonable price. As i have no experience selling my stuff online or on ebay. I am a little bit short on cash now so going to sell some of my bags. any information is appreciated TIA.


----------



## NY-LON

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi All chanel bag lovers
> Does anyone know any cosignment store or resellers in NYC area or near by NY that i can sell by brand new maxi chanel to??with a reasonable price. As i have no experience selling my stuff online or on ebay. I am a little bit short on cash now so going to sell some of my bags. any information is appreciated TIA.


Hi there, I recommend A Second Chance on Lexington Avenue. They are one of the largest Chanel (and Hermes) resellers in NYC and pay cash (but more often will give you a check) for items from these respective fashion houses. Very professional.


----------



## kimkimgo

hey guys pls help me...i have a chanel that i want to upload in the "Authenticate this" thread but i cant upload the pictures why is that?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

NY-LON said:


> Hi there, I recommend A Second Chance on Lexington Avenue. They are one of the largest Chanel (and Hermes) resellers in NYC and pay cash (but more often will give you a check) for items from these respective fashion houses. Very professional.




Hi Do you have their contact number by any chance??


----------



## NY-LON

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi Do you have their contact number by any chance??


Not at hand (travelling at present) but they pop up quite easily on a Google search.


----------



## janed0e

Hi ladies,

So I received my black maxi caviar with SHW today and I found a couple fingernail scratches on the inner flap (I see about 3-4). Also, it did not come with a felt piece for the inner flap and the left side has "winged" out.

Would this bother you?


----------



## Noonoi

Hi everyone 
I'm looking for the red patent Reissue 225.  Does anyone know anywhere has it please please let me know. TIA


----------



## Bwilliamson88

Hi ladies
i am new to the purse forum. i am looking into buying my first Chanel bag and i won't be using it as an everyday bag. i know i want the classic double flap 2.55 in jumbo. however i am unsure of what colour and leather to get. i love the look of lamb skin, i think it looks absolutely gorgeous but i hear a lot of people says it can easily scratch?????? i take really good care of all my bags. i really like the look of the beige chanel as i have been looking on this thread. however im not sure if i sure get beige for my first chanel as it might get dirty really quickly. can anyone help or advice me from their own experience????? i just want to make the right decision as this will be my very first chanel and i will love and cherish for a very long time. xo


----------



## LadyCupid

Bwilliamson88 said:


> Hi ladies
> i am new to the purse forum. i am looking into buying my first Chanel bag and i won't be using it as an everyday bag. i know i want the classic double flap 2.55 in jumbo. however i am unsure of what colour and leather to get. i love the look of lamb skin, i think it looks absolutely gorgeous but i hear a lot of people says it can easily scratch?????? i take really good care of all my bags. i really like the look of the beige chanel as i have been looking on this thread. however im not sure if i sure get beige for my first chanel as it might get dirty really quickly. can anyone help or advice me from their own experience????? i just want to make the right decision as this will be my very first chanel and i will love and cherish for a very long time. xo



Black with GHW is the way to go for a first bag. I will say go for caviar because it is maintenance free, black because it is classic and no worry of color transfer, gold hardware because I think is it very classy and iconic for Chanel. 

From my personal experience, I find jumbo double flap very heavy even before loading the bag. If possible, maybe you should consider a aged calfskin reissue in either 226 or 227 with gold hardware as an alternative. 

Good luck.


----------



## LadyCupid

janed0e said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I received my black maxi caviar with SHW today and I found a couple fingernail scratches on the inner flap (I see about 3-4). Also, it did not come with a felt piece for the inner flap and the left side has "winged" out.
> 
> Would this bother you?



You should ask the SA to replace another one for you. Hold the one you have until he/she finds the replacement. There is really no way you should receive something like this for the price you pay. I hope it comes with new packaging too. If not, you will need to request the SA to send you new packaging.


----------



## LadyCupid

kimkimgo said:


> hey guys pls help me...i have a chanel that i want to upload in the "Authenticate this" thread but i cant upload the pictures why is that?



Is your picture in jpg format and less than 195 kb? CLick on "post reply" on the bottom of the page and you can enter your text, then attach pics by clicking on the "paper clip" icon on the top and then you should see a window with "browse" option.

If this does not work, upload your pictures to photobucket.com first. Then after you upload the photos, point your cursor to the picture and a window should pop up. Copy the last link with "img://....." and paste this link into the window you have created earlier together with your seller info, item number etc.


----------



## Bwilliamson88

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> Black with GHW is the way to go for a first bag. I will say go for caviar because it is maintenance free, black because it is classic and no worry of color transfer, gold hardware because I think is it very classy and iconic for Chanel.
> 
> From my personal experience, I find jumbo double flap very heavy even before loading the bag. If possible, maybe you should consider a aged calfskin reissue in either 226 or 227 with gold hardware as an alternative.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you so much for your help. Its really helpful. I do love the reissue but I love the classic 2.55 double flap more. xo


----------



## mymelody1

Does anyone have the Beijing backpack? How do you like it?


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Bwilliamson88 said:


> Hi ladies
> i am new to the purse forum. i am looking into buying my first Chanel bag and i won't be using it as an everyday bag. i know i want the classic double flap 2.55 in jumbo. however i am unsure of what colour and leather to get. i love the look of lamb skin, i think it looks absolutely gorgeous but i hear a lot of people says it can easily scratch?????? i take really good care of all my bags. i really like the look of the beige chanel as i have been looking on this thread. however im not sure if i sure get beige for my first chanel as it might get dirty really quickly. can anyone help or advice me from their own experience????? i just want to make the right decision as this will be my very first chanel and i will love and cherish for a very long time. xo


 

I am in the same boat! I am trying to decide which Chanel bag to get as my first. I usually carry very big bags so I am debating between the GST and the jumbo classic flap. However since this is my very first Chanel, I am also leaning towards the medium classic flap because it's THE classic Chanel bag (in my opinion). Although I'll eventually get both the GST and some variation of the classic flap...hehe...I am still so torn. Btw, I am planning on using this bag as an everyday bag. I won't be able to resist.


----------



## LadyCupid

Did everyone noticed the change in TPF background to black? That caught my attention because it was quite annoying to see the big bold "no purses for you" across the purse forum logo on the top left. LOL.


----------



## SassieMe

yodaling1 said:


> Did everyone noticed the change in TPF background to black? That caught my attention because it was quite annoying to see the big bold "no purses for you" across the purse forum logo on the top left. LOL.



I found it annoying at first - but to get to my fellow tPFers, I'd get used to anything!


----------



## chrixtabel

i wonder if the Chanel at Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) has the Spring Summer Pre collection of shoes came in?
i really want a pair of the sandals, calfskin salome 885mm with crystal heel


----------



## t.love

Do you ladies think a reissue 227 is too big to carry as a clutch for an evening out or formal event?


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

t.love said:


> Do you ladies think a reissue 227 is too big to carry as a clutch for an evening out or formal event?


I use mine all the time!!! I think it is a perfect size. I can get everything in it for the evening and never regret that something I need ( wallet, lipstick, phone and a few bandaids just in case) were left at home!!!


----------



## ln88

Hi everyone! Long time lover of Chanel but have only recently become financially able to afford these lovely bags. I have my heart set on the small black classic flap with ghw but also love the French Riviera flap in ivory caviar from cruise 2012 and the east west flap in beige with black piping from spring 2012. I'm wondering how long non classic/seasonal bags are available in stores and how common are they to come across after they are no longer in stores? I know I want my first bag to be the classic flap but if my bonus is smaller than expected, I may need to hold off on the 2nd bag for a bit! Any help would be appreciated, thanks ladies!


----------



## lenahc

chrixtabel said:


> i wonder if the Chanel at Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) has the Spring Summer Pre collection of shoes came in?
> i really want a pair of the sandals, calfskin salome 885mm with crystal heel



Hi chrixtabel

Why don't you give them a call? 03-2382 0691. Wouldn't wanna miss out on those beautiful shoes!


----------



## lenahc

ln88 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lover of Chanel but have only recently become financially able to afford these lovely bags. I have my heart set on the small black classic flap with ghw but also love the French Riviera flap in ivory caviar from cruise 2012 and the east west flap in beige with black piping from spring 2012. I'm wondering how long non classic/seasonal bags are available in stores and how common are they to come across after they are no longer in stores? I know I want my first bag to be the classic flap but if my bonus is smaller than expected, I may need to hold off on the 2nd bag for a bit! Any help would be appreciated, thanks ladies!




IMHO, I'd go for the seasonal bags first if they are in store at the moment. These bags are almost never seen again once sold. My biggest regret is not getting the jumbo reissue in metallic gunmetal back in 2007. I've not seen it again in the past 4-5 years


----------



## jadorechanel2.5

janed0e said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I received my black maxi caviar with SHW today and I found a couple fingernail scratches on the inner flap (I see about 3-4). Also, it did not come with a felt piece for the inner flap and the left side has "winged" out.
> 
> Would this bother you?



I'm not do picky and I know that those bags are hand made and u would not expect a perfect look anyway! As long they are brand new I'm happy! Imperfection shows that the skin is real! Just my opinion


----------



## queenofchic

jadorechanel2.5 said:


> I'm not do picky and I know that those bags are hand made and u would not expect a perfect look anyway! As long they are brand new I'm happy! *Imperfection shows that the skin is real!* Just my opinion



^ True.  I really like the way you think.  It simplifies things.  Unfortunately, that's easier said than done because I expect perfection (or at least close to it) when I'm spending that much money.


----------



## jadorechanel2.5

queenofchic said:
			
		

> ^ True.  I really like the way you think.  It simplifies things.  Unfortunately, that's easier said than done because I expect perfection (or at least close to it) when I'm spending that much money.



You got to go with ur heart my dear! I always do that! Just don't get so crazy cause at  the end is only a handbag ! But the most important you must love it and has to worth the money! Find an honest SA and you will see the difference! Good luck


----------



## XCCX

Hi I have a question for you Chanel lovers, was the flap ever made so that the chain holes are adjacent to each other? Mine has the hole infront of each other if that makes sense.. I'm just curious, a friend of mine once carried a flap with the 2 holes on each side adjacent to each other (like the one Nicky Hilton is carrying in a photo in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/nicky-hiltons-bag-727165.html) and thought that something was off!
I couldn't attach the specific photo I'm referring to for some reason, but if you scroll down, its the black flap I'm talking about..


----------



## XCCX

xactreality said:


> Hi I have a question for you Chanel lovers, was the flap ever made so that the chain holes are adjacent to each other? Mine has the hole infront of each other if that makes sense.. I'm just curious, a friend of mine once carried a flap with the 2 holes on each side adjacent to each other (like the one Nicky Hilton is carrying in a photo in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/nicky-hiltons-bag-727165.html) and thought that something was off!
> I couldn't attach the specific photo I'm referring to for some reason, but if you scroll down, its the black flap I'm talking about..


 
Anyone please?


----------



## anitol

When i go to Berlin this may I plan on bying my very first pair of chanel ballarinas 
I was woundering about the size  - are they true to size and do they stretch much?


----------



## queenofchic

xactreality said:


> Hi I have a question for you Chanel lovers, was the flap ever made so that the chain holes are adjacent to each other? Mine has the hole infront of each other if that makes sense.. I'm just curious, a friend of mine once carried a flap with the 2 holes on each side adjacent to each other (like the one Nicky Hilton is carrying in a photo in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/nicky-hiltons-bag-727165.html) and thought that something was off!
> I couldn't attach the specific photo I'm referring to for some reason, but if you scroll down, its the black flap I'm talking about..



^  It comes both ways.  The holes can be side to side or front & back.  I have both versions.  HTH.


----------



## missy18

hi i am new to the purse forum and will be buying my 1st chanel classic jumbo. can i know, if the seller is able to provide me with the receipt of the bag, it should mean the bag is authentic?


----------



## Anna_525

missy18 said:


> hi i am new to the purse forum and will be buying my 1st chanel classic jumbo. can i know, if the seller is able to provide me with the receipt of the bag, it should mean the bag is authentic?


 Welcome to tPF! If the receipt comes with the bag, it does NOT mean the bag is authentic. The best is to have the seller take several pictures of the bag and have the bag authenticated in this forum before you even buy the bag -- look at the Authenticate section and see what parts of the bag should photos be taken of. Beware of scammers! There are tons of them!


----------



## missy18

Anna_525 said:


> Welcome to tPF! If the receipt comes with the bag, it does NOT mean the bag is authentic. The best is to have the seller take several pictures of the bag and have the bag authenticated in this forum before you even buy the bag -- look at the Authenticate section and see what parts of the bag should photos be taken of. Beware of scammers! There are tons of them!



Thanks Anna! will ask the seller for pic of the bag and post on authenticate section


----------



## mymelody1

Question ladies..... Does Chanel's shoes generally run small? I'm a size 10 and I tried Chanel's flats today and it was too small. Should I get a 11? Is that a 41?? What is 11.5? Thx!


----------



## Rina337

Hi, 
I'm a new member, but I've been watching a few TPF threads for a few years before I finally bought my first Chanel as my graduation present- I worked my *** off for my degree (2.55 M/L in black caviar SHW).. 
x


----------



## missy18

does chanel box comes in 2 different colour, black and white? i saw a seller that got her bag from in Paris at 31 Rue Cambon boutique and the box is white instead of black.


----------



## MamaLi

Hi- I just became a member but have been following tpf for some time which allowed me to make my decision on buying my first Chanel flap (maxi).  Still waiting for shipment and super excited! It was hard to find, considering the upcoming price increase. Dumb question: Should I even worry about being authentic coming from NM? Should I inspect it at store?


----------



## queenofchic

Rina337 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a new member, but I've been watching a few TPF threads for a few years before I finally bought my first Chanel as my graduation present- I worked my *** off for my degree (2.55 M/L in black caviar SHW)..
> x



^ First & foremost, congrats on your degree!  That milestone should be rewarded with a Chanel.  You picked a classic bag for your 1st.  Don't forget to post pics when you get it.



missy18 said:


> does chanel box comes in 2 different colour, black and white? i saw a seller that got her bag from in Paris at 31 Rue Cambon boutique and the box is white instead of black.



^   Yes, Chanel boxes come in both colors.



MamaLi said:


> Hi- I just became a member but have been following tpf for some time which allowed me to make my decision on buying my first Chanel flap (maxi).  Still waiting for shipment and super excited! It was hard to find, considering the upcoming price increase. Dumb question: *Should I even worry about being authentic coming from NM?* Should I inspect it at store?



^ :welcome2:  No worries about authenticity if you purchased from NM.  Chanel bags are handmade so there are bound to be imperfections.  This should not be mistaken as the bag not being authentic.  Inspection at the store is nice for the experience & picking out a bag that is perfect to you, but it isn't necessary (especially if you have a good SA).  

Congrats on your new bag (& finding it before the price increase)!  Don't forget to post pics of it when it arrives.


----------



## Rina337

queenofchic said:


> ^ First & foremost, congrats on your degree!  That milestone should be rewarded with a Chanel.  You picked a classic bag for your 1st.  Don't forget to post pics when you get it.



Thank you, the bag's already a year old now (before the price increases)


----------



## princessDD

Hi... I purchased a black jumbo two years ago with single flap but regrettably sold it to another tpfer. Now with the price doubled what I originally bought it for, I ordered one this weekend. I was advised all jumbos are double flapped. When did this happened? I've followed chanel for awhile.


----------



## Myrkur

I had these beauties send away this morning to the chanel store (the one on the right), because the back (the piercing thingy) broke  I feel so saaaaad and have to wait like 2 months before they get back..


----------



## missy18

i saw a fellow TPF posted her camellia bi-fold wallet. i think it's in taupe and pink inside. is it a seasonal colour?


----------



## chrixtabel

HELP... has anyone seen this in store yet????

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/11-fa...ome-sandals-with-85-mm-crystal-heel-2,2,10,35

i went to Chanel Malaysia at KLCC, did not see... didnt see any shoes from this spring/summer 2012 either


----------



## luvmesumbags

Hi all! I am new to the forum and just bought a new reissue caviar 225.

I am quite nervous about the size, as I generally carry larger bags.  I do have the half moon woc that I love and carry often, so I thought a  225 would be a nice balance.

Anyhow, I bought it in white and it is pre-owned with slight soil to the bottom.  Is there any way I can clean it? What could I use?  Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## acn45

Hi, congrats on your new bag! 
Maybe you can use 'bye bye dye' from LMB.. I've never tried it myself though, but maybe someone else has and can provide you with some feedback?

http://www.lovinmybags.com/byebyedye.html


----------



## dragonroll

Hi, can anybody tell me what the name & what year this bag is? TIA

http://justjaredjr.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/458314/lauren-conrad-bday-getaway-09/fullsize/


----------



## DizzyFairy

hi all!! can anyone spot something wrong in the main picture in this listing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4600b928ff

i am pretty disgusted how this seller tried to "paintbrushed" the imperfection in this bag.. (hint: look at the quilt at the right hand corner)... BAD!!!!


----------



## dotty8

Hey, girls, I have a quetion 

----> Could you tell me why some lambskin classic flaps look *more 'fluffy'* than the others? Is this a special style or do all the lambskin flaps become less 'fluffy' / so much softer with time? 

I added some pictures (that have been posted by other TPFers on the forum) to show what I mean - the first plum flap looks more fluffy than the one in the second picture. Why is that?


And caviar leather looks less fluffy than lambskin even when brand new, right? I'm thinking of getting a black flap with SHW and still deciding on which leather to pick, that's why I need some advice  TIA!


----------



## ln88

DizzyFairy said:


> hi all!! can anyone spot something wrong in the main picture in this listing?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4600b928ff
> 
> i am pretty disgusted how this seller tried to "paintbrushed" the imperfection in this bag.. (hint: look at the quilt at the right hand corner)... BAD!!!!



this is hilarious! wow he didn't really put any effort into altering the image at all huh...


----------



## ValentineNicole

I got some amazing Chanel sandals yesterday and I wanted to show them off! $80 at Nordstrom Rack!!!!!


----------



## aquadisiacc

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> I got some amazing Chanel sandals yesterday and I wanted to show them off! $80 at Nordstrom Rack!!!!!



Amazing deal!! Congrats


----------



## nat74

ValentineNicole said:


> I got some amazing Chanel sandals yesterday and I wanted to show them off! $80 at Nordstrom Rack!!!!!


 
What??!! What a great deal! Which Rack location did you go too? Do you know if they had any left?


----------



## ValentineNicole

nat74 said:
			
		

> What??!! What a great deal! Which Rack location did you go too? Do you know if they had any left?



I was in Grand Rapids, MI. Sadly I think these were the only pair, but I can ask them to keep an eye open! They're looking for a few things for me - what size?


----------



## nat74

ValentineNicole said:


> I was in Grand Rapids, MI. Sadly I think these were the only pair, but I can ask them to keep an eye open! They're looking for a few things for me - what size?


 
Thank you so much! Size 37 please. I live in CA so I hope they are willing to ship? I have always ordered from Nordstrom online but never ordered anything directly from the Rack.


----------



## Thatsfabulous

WOW $80!! I've never seen Chanel at the Rack so it really was a great a find.


----------



## ktdavies6

Hello all! I have a question regarding my Chanel Diagonal. I have the larger accordian style from the diagonal ligne and it came with a makeup pouch attached inside of it (sewn in) that I do not use and it just gets in the way. I would like to remove it but I do not want to ruin my Chanel. What should I do?


----------



## chymera

dotty8 said:


> Hey, girls, I have a quetion
> 
> ----> Could you tell me why some lambskin classic flaps look *more 'fluffy'* than the others? Is this a special style or do all the lambskin flaps become less 'fluffy' / so much softer with time?
> 
> I added some pictures (that have been posted by other TPFers on the forum) to show what I mean - the first plum flap looks more fluffy than the one in the second picture. Why is that?
> 
> 
> And caviar leather looks less fluffy than lambskin even when brand new, right? I'm thinking of getting a black flap with SHW and still deciding on which leather to pick, that's why I need some advice  TIA!



The second purple that you showed is a different sort of quilting. I have that same one in black. Its made that way - Its not meant to be the bubbly styled of lambskin.


----------



## mymelody1

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> I was in Grand Rapids, MI. Sadly I think these were the only pair, but I can ask them to keep an eye open! They're looking for a few things for me - what size?



I would like a size 41 pls!


----------



## mcpro

luvmesumbags said:


> Hi all! I am new to the forum and just bought a new reissue caviar 225.
> 
> I am quite nervous about the size, as I generally carry larger bags.  I do have the half moon woc that I love and carry often, so I thought a  225 would be a nice balance.
> 
> Anyhow, I bought it in white and it is pre-owned with slight soil to the bottom.  Is there any way I can clean it? What could I use?  Any feedback is appreciated.
> Thanks!



take it to the chanel boutique for a spa..


----------



## dotty8

chymera said:


> The second purple that you showed is a different sort of quilting. I have that same one in black. Its made that way - Its not meant to be the bubbly styled of lambskin.


 
Oh, I see... Thank you for your explanation


----------



## marobertson14

ValentineNicole said:


> I got some amazing Chanel sandals yesterday and I wanted to show them off! $80 at Nordstrom Rack!!!!!


Beautiful Sandals! What a fabulous deal!


----------



## mytwocents

what's matelasse? There are a lot of Chanel bags that say Chanel Matelasse Chain? was this a style or something , it just looks like a regular Chanel


----------



## Taotube

Do any of you guys think CHANEL uses glue to stick its bags? My friend bought one GST from Saks fifth avenue and she just found the lining of her bag's zipper is fake! OMG she was so upset! Then she went to Saks fifth Ave and just returned her bag......I don't know how could this happened ...feeling so upset cause I just bought one GST for my mommy and she lives outside the U.S.! I just want to check my mom's bag immediately!!!!!! Hermes is way much better............i can post those pics if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## jacc

Taotube said:
			
		

> Do any of you guys think CHANEL uses glue to stick its bags? My friend bought one GST from Saks fifth avenue and she just found the lining of her bag's zipper is fake! OMG she was so upset! Then she went to Saks fifth Ave and just returned her bag......I don't know how could this happened ...feeling so upset cause I just bought one GST for my mommy and she lives outside the U.S.! I just want to check my mom's bag immediately!!!!!! Hermes is way much better............i can post those pics if anyone wants to see them.



Bane, do post some pics... Coz I hv a GST bought recently too


----------



## Taotube

jacc said:


> Bane, do post some pics... Coz I hv a GST bought recently too



p.twimg.com/Alj0gQnCIAELnXN.jpg:large


BTW, I just found this from PF!!! Now I know what's wrong with my friend's CHANEL! Maybe it is a returned replica from another guy...
HERE is the thread:http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/people-returning-replica-chanels-to-boutiques-700388.html


Errr!!!I don't know how to insert those pictures!
these are the URL links of my friend's GST:
https://p.twimg.com/Aljy7QsCQAA8BZW.jpg
https://p.twimg.com/Alj0gQnCIAELnXN.jpg:large


----------



## swtlove

Hi all,

I am still new to the forum but definitely happy that I join.  Well, since this is a chit chat forum I have a question or 2 to ask.  Any feedback would help.

I am a bit torn here.  I only owned 2 chanel bag (MC and recently the kisslock timeless).  Now I decided to get a classic flap so I pre-ordered the m/l and the jumbo in GHW at SAKs.  SAKs have 10% card member discount so I'll save a little from it.  I could afford both bag but my not sure if I want to see that much $ on my cc.  Should I just keep one and save up to buy the other one later?  Or just buy 2 used one?

Please help.  Thanks alot.


----------



## LadyAK

I was told there is a thread by burberryprincess which shows chanel authenticity cards through the years, anyone know the link? I have been searching ....and searching all threads started by her, to no luck?!! Did she remove it?


----------



## luvmesumbags

Hi all, I am new to the forum and to Chanel.

I am looking to purchase a caviar Maxi flap.  I have a chance to buy one for $2800.  The seller contacted me for a second chance offer via ebay.  The original buyer did not pay.  I am having it authenticated before deciding.  The price seems too good to  be true to me.  Is that the going price for a maxi caviar flap in new condition? I am nervous about the whole transaction because it's for a high dollar amount, the seller only has 19 feedback score, and we would be completing the transaction through paypal (without ebay).  I would appreciate any input.

Thanks!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Hello ladies....I was wondering if you can help me please. I cant seem to figure out how to post pictures to the wall.
Upload though a host and paste the link here. But it doesnt show up as an image only a link.

I used to be able to do it....did it change?


----------



## anitol

Hi
Does any of you have any experience with buying Chanel in Berlin?? Any SA's you can recommend?


----------



## woclover

luvmesumbags said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forum and to Chanel.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a caviar Maxi flap.  I have a chance to buy one for $2800.  The seller contacted me for a second chance offer via ebay.  The original buyer did not pay.  I am having it authenticated before deciding.  The price seems too good to  be true to me.  Is that the going price for a maxi caviar flap in new condition? I am nervous about the whole transaction because it's for a high dollar amount, the seller only has 19 feedback score, and we would be completing the transaction through paypal (without ebay).  I would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks!



don't! too good to be true! the seller can sell for much higher price if he/she really has one. y he/she has to lower the price for you. you are not his/her friends, right? also, try to ask for more pictures from the seller.


----------



## woclover

mcpro said:


> take it to the chanel boutique for a spa..



totally agree with mcpro. got to be professional! don't ever do it by yourself.


----------



## LadyAK

any of you have some good sellers on ebay that you have used at least 2 times??


----------



## vanilje

anitol said:


> Hi
> Does any of you have any experience with buying Chanel in Berlin?? Any SA's you can recommend?


 
Hi! I have purchased Chanel in Berlin 
I recommend you to go to the boutique at Kurfürstendamm rather than to the Chanel shop inside KaDeWe..


----------



## anitol

vanilje said:


> Hi! I have purchased Chanel in Berlin
> I recommend you to go to the boutique at Kurfürstendamm rather than to the Chanel shop inside KaDeWe..



Thanx for your reply!
Is the stock better in Kurfürstendam?
Can you recommend an SA there?


----------



## LadyAK

The Chanel 3way chain shoulder clutch...is it considered a 2.55 flap bag? it was said to be a limited ed bag in like 86


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!I have informed that the chanel have done some changes to the caviar flap,they said that the inside now is not only in the black bat if you want can have a dark red inside as the lambskin has!Is that true?And I an sure for the jumbo now is in dark red and douple flap,is the same for the caviar medium flap too?Inside can be red?
Thank you!


----------



## vanilje

anitol said:


> Thanx for your reply!
> Is the stock better in Kurfürstendam?
> Can you recommend an SA there?


 
The boutique in Kurfürstendamm is bigger, and the stock is better 
Sorry I don't know the name of the SA who helped me, but she was very friendly and helpful..


----------



## Peonies813

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Hello!!I have informed that the chanel have done some changes to the caviar flap,they said that the inside now is not only in the black bat if you want can have a dark red inside as the lambskin has!Is that true?And I an sure for the jumbo now is in dark red and douple flap,is the same for the caviar medium flap too?Inside can be red?
> Thank you!



I have seen just recently a caviar medium with a burgundy lining.  My jumbo caviar that I just bought also have burgundy lining as well.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

I have bought one chanel caviar medium flap from ebay,it's seems perfect and new,everything in her is ok but it's burgundy inside and I don't know,maybe is from the new chanel flaps:/


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Peonies813 said:


> I have seen just recently a caviar medium with a burgundy lining. My jumbo caviar that I just bought also have burgundy lining as well.


 
I have bought one chanel caviar medium flap from ebay,it's seems perfect and new,everything in her is ok but it's burgundy inside and I don't know,maybe is from the new chanel flaps:/


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Peonies813 said:


> I have seen just recently a caviar medium with a burgundy lining. My jumbo caviar that I just bought also have burgundy lining as well.


 
Yes but mine has the big logo inside the bag as it's in the lamb,I mean it's a little pit outside,it protrudes,the logo cc inside and in the new it's on the flap:/


----------



## anitol

vanilje said:


> The boutique in Kurfürstendamm is bigger, and the stock is better
> Sorry I don't know the name of the SA who helped me, but she was very friendly and helpful..



I'll be sure to visit the Kurfürstendamm store then! Hope they have the wallet and shoes I want


----------



## vanilje

anitol said:


> I'll be sure to visit the Kurfürstendamm store then! Hope they have the wallet and shoes I want


 
You could call them and ask.. If they haven't got the items you want, maybe they can get them from another C boutique in Germany and have them there waiting for you?


----------



## anitol

vanilje said:


> You could call them and ask.. If they haven't got the items you want, maybe they can get them from another C boutique in Germany and have them there waiting for you?



That is a great tip!! Haven't actually thought of doing that but that i a very good idea! That way I can be sure they have the items I want.
We don't have a Chanel boutique in Denmark any more so I have to do my Chanel shopping when I'm on holiday and it would be sooooo disappointing to go to Berlin and not get the wallet and/or shoes I've been dreaming of for so long


----------



## mcb100

hey, all! I posted a thread on this but was wondering if you guys would know. Anyone who's made recent Chanel purchases might be able to help me? Around how much tax do they (NM or anywhere) charge you on a Chanel handbag? I want to buy a jumbo in particular, but tax for any style would greatly be appreciated. Just so I could get an idea.


----------



## hunniesochic

Can someone direct me to a thread that has Chanel new prices? I was looking for a patent color WOC or is there a thread that discusses this seasons' colors?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DizzyFairy

hi all, i saw this bag on the *bay* ... it looks quite bad in condition. 






Do you know if leather conditioner or redye (back to original red) will save this bag?

thankyou!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello everyone!!I really need your help!I have bought a chanel caviar flap and everything seems great from the pics that the seller have send me BUT inside is burgundy as the new ones and she said that she bought the bag on 2005,who is that possible??:/ I am really confusted?A 2005 caviar flap with burgundy inside??:/


----------



## EndlessBagLove

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!!I really need your help!I have bought a chanel caviar flap and everything seems great from the pics that the seller have send me BUT inside is burgundy as the new ones and she said that she bought the bag on 2005,who is that possible??:/ I am really confusted?A 2005 caviar flap with burgundy inside??:/



My classic flap in m/l size, silver hardware and caviar leather has black interior. It's from year 2010. I don't believe classic flaps in caviar leather got burgundy lining in 2005. But I don't know seasonal flaps. They may have burgundy inside. Hope others can help you on this. I'm new here


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

EndlessBagLove said:


> My classic flap in m/l size, silver hardware and caviar leather has black interior. It's from year 2010. I don't believe classic flaps in caviar leather got burgundy lining in 2005. But I don't know seasonal flaps. They may have burgundy inside. Hope others can help you on this. I'm new here



 Welcome EndlessBagLove to the forum!!! Thank you very much for your help!!Yes,I have learn that the caviar flaps have burgundy from 2011,the seller said that has 2 bags onhe caviar and one lambm and she has made a mistake,her lamb is from the 2005 and the caviar from 2011,I wish that she said teh truth,I am waiting for the caviar now that is from 2011 with burgundy inside,the pursforum said that it is authentic,wish that it is!!


----------



## melaniejade

I need help deciding between lambskin or caviar leather for a maxi flap! Is one more durable than the other? What is everyone's preference?


----------



## miss miniskirt

The caviar is more durable then the lambskin, but the lambskin looks more dressy and special then the caviar..


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

melaniejade said:


> I need help deciding between lambskin or caviar leather for a maxi flap! Is one more durable than the other? What is everyone's preference?


 
I love the lambskin!It's true that it's more classic but I have seen how it can be some years ago,with some scraches and I didn't like!

Lamskin opposites: more classic and chic,also soft!
BUT years ago the black as it's in the nature of the lamb leather it's not black it's something between black-grey!
Caviar opposites:no scratches and no marks!The color is black,a really nice black color!
BUT it's less classy against the lamb,as the most people say(but I really believe that the caviar it's classic too)
I hope that I help you!


----------



## mommandy

Hi everyone!
I am desperately ISO a red jumbo! Anyone know any SA's that have them at the moment? I'd also take any other color than black! Thanks for the help! XOXO!


----------



## mommandy

melaniejade said:


> I need help deciding between lambskin or caviar leather for a maxi flap! Is one more durable than the other? What is everyone's preference?[/QUOT
> 
> Obviously caviar is more durable, but really nothing beats lambskin. I use my lambskin chanel 3 all the time & it has held up so well!


----------



## jax1529

Hi everyone!
Does anyone know if all authentic Chanel bags are supposed to have the logo somewhere along the strap's hardware?  I just purchased my first Chanel from a department store and I cannot seem to spot the logo anywhere along the strap.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## minnie17

jax1529 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Does anyone know if all authentic Chanel bags are supposed to have the logo somewhere along the strap's hardware?  I just purchased my first Chanel from a department store and I cannot seem to spot the logo anywhere along the strap.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Hi jax1529, 
I bought my classic flap from Chanel boutique and I don't see any logo at the hardware. Not sure about other bags strap though


----------



## jax1529

minnie17 said:
			
		

> Hi jax1529,
> I bought my classic flap from Chanel boutique and I don't see any logo at the hardware. Not sure about other bags strap though



Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## Alegory

Hi don't know where to go 
How can I get rid of pitting on my gold chain it's every where


----------



## samanthatyy

Hi all! Anyone able to provide me the model number of Medium Beige Claire Flap with GHW? My friend is in UK currently and I'm troubling her to buy the flap for me. I need the model number to provide to her to avoid confusion. TIA~!


----------



## LadyAK

Is it true... I was told Chanel stopped using gold on chain and therefore newer bags chain's are not as heavy???


----------



## lofty

Hi all, I need some help here. This is the first time I bought a brand new chanel bag off eBay. I just received it today, but I noticed that the chanel box doesn't have the sticker with the details of the bag. The bags that I buy from chanel boutiques always have the sticker label on the box. Does anyone know why?


----------



## LadyAK

What color besides black do you think is easy to keep clean??? I see some red bags looking blackish like its rubbing off ...


----------



## mc100

lofty said:


> Hi all, I need some help here. This is the first time I bought a brand new chanel bag off eBay. I just received it today, but I noticed that the chanel box doesn't have the sticker with the details of the bag. The bags that I buy from chanel boutiques always have the sticker label on the box. Does anyone know why?


 
I've bought a few bags from the Chanel boutique and department stores that don't come with the stickers. In the Chanel Hawaii, they took the tag and the sticker and I've found that they also often do that in Europe too. I've also gotten Chanel bags shipped from the BG NY warehouse, and one of them arrived with no stickers.


----------



## lofty

mc100 said:
			
		

> I've bought a few bags from the Chanel boutique and department stores that don't come with the stickers. In the Chanel Hawaii, they took the tag and the sticker and I've found that they also often do that in Europe too. I've also gotten Chanel bags shipped from the BG NY warehouse, and one of them arrived with no stickers.



Oh I see, thanks for replying!


----------



## nataliewee

hi guys i have a question. i notice that some of the chanel bag's ad in ebay has the word Chanel Matelasse.What is the difference between Matelasse and the classic 2.55 bag?


----------



## LadyCupid

mommandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am desperately ISO a red jumbo! Anyone know any SA's that have them at the moment? I'd also take any other color than black! Thanks for the help! XOXO!



Saw a few dark red caviar on Bonanza.


----------



## anitol

lofty said:


> Hi all, I need some help here. This is the first time I bought a brand new chanel bag off eBay. I just received it today, but I noticed that the chanel box doesn't have the sticker with the details of the bag. The bags that I buy from chanel boutiques always have the sticker label on the box. Does anyone know why?



I wouldn't worry about it. I bought a maxi in Rue Cambon last year and box didn't have any stickers on it either. The SA got a brand new one out for me from their stock and I could tell that the box had never even been opened before she opened it to make sure it was the SHW I wanted. I dont know why the take the stickers of. Maybe because it makes the box look more "clean" when it is all black?


----------



## LadyAK

I cant find this on internet. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## LadyCupid

LadyAK said:


> I cant find this on internet. Anyone heard of this?
> 
> View attachment 1623337



The picture looks like it's a petite timeless tote with zip??


----------



## dreamerdreamer

I saw someone today carrying a chanel bag and it was so nice
cant find what model it is

IT IS A NUDE COLOUR ABOUT 11 INCHES AND 

THE CC CROSS(dont know what its called) is HALF SILVER AND HALF GOLD
the rest of the hardware is gold
and the CC logo is flat type not the curvy one

apology for not knowing all the correct chanel term
Im not a big chanel fan merely because if the price
but that bag was so nice i wanted to browse through a picture if it

TIA!


----------



## LadyAK

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> The picture looks like it's a petite timeless tote with zip??



Ok it does have zipper thanksssss. Im looking to purchase and I typed all numbers off box on net and didn't c anything so I got worried ...THANKS! !


----------



## mommandy

Hi ladies-
My husband just bought me my first non-black chanel bag. It's a red lambskin jumbo & it terrifies me! I have several other lambskin bags but since they're black I feel their a bit more durable.  Any tips on how you all take care of your colored lambskin/how you clean & protect them?  Thanks!


----------



## PF2010

Check out this thread on lambskin care:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html


----------



## emily261

Hi all!

I'm looking at making my first big chanel purchase  
trying to decide between the sequin and tweed black flap bag:
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=c...7&tbnw=145&start=0&ndsp=62&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0

or a black velvet flap bag (unfortunately this one can only be worn long)

Any thoughts?


----------



## LadyAK

Are the authenticity cards circa 2001/2002 thick w/CHANEL in bottom right? I just purchased a bag off ebay...
I have an older bag and mine was thinner also signed president etc..

New card ...


----------



## ILoveC

Hi all-  I am looking to buy a jumbo flap with gold hardware and am trying to decide on the color to buy.  I already have a medium flap, black, silver hw and a 2.55 small antique calf, black, gold hw.  I know the jumbo comes in beige with the ghw but i'm scared it will get dirty- pen marks etc.


----------



## MamaLi

I've seen some jumbo & ML bags with and w/o side stitching on the flap. Why is that?


----------



## fleurdechair

It's weird to be new and full of burning questions, but unable to start my own thread or send a PM to another user who could help.

Going insane at the moment because I spotted an adorable vintage Chanel at a favourite vintage store today for an ABSURDLY low price and have no idea how to authenticate it! I'd guess it's from the seventies but its one of those older styles that doesn't have a name and isn't in production now... So I feel totally lost. 

Is there a book or website that has pictures of Chanel purse styles through the decades?

I work at a secondhand store where we never accept what we can't authenticate, so I think I'll go back with one of my higher-ups and see what they think. They're a little more experienced with older bags. If it were made within the last twenty years, I wouldn't have a problem. :/


----------



## Bbridget

I am also brand new with a burning question! Can't start a thread so thought I'd try here! Help! 
Found a light beige classic medium flap in caviar with gold hardware. SA says its a bag people get on wait lists for. Is this true? I think it is very lovely but do I need to buy it ASAP before someone else snatches it?


----------



## minnymouse

Hi Everyone, 

I'm not sure if this is the place to ask my question, but hope you gals can help me If I buy a chanel bag from Nordstrom, I've heard from some friends that I can save on sales tax if I ask the SA to ship it to another address for me? And the city I live in has a Nordstrom so I can't use that reason to save on tax. Is that true?


----------



## pina

How Do Chanel Make Their Famous Black Jackets? Watch The Video Here:

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/fashio...team-make-their-famous-black-jackets-see-.htm


----------



## akillian24

Classics (in the states) are getting more and more difficult to obtain. 
Not impossible, but it's not unreasonable to assume there could be a few weeks/month+ of waiting to get this particular bag. 



Bbridget said:


> I am also brand new with a burning question! Can't start a thread so thought I'd try here! Help!
> Found a light beige classic medium flap in caviar with gold hardware. SA says its a bag people get on wait lists for. Is this true? I think it is very lovely but do I need to buy it ASAP before someone else snatches it?


----------



## Jujubay

Bbridget said:


> I am also brand new with a burning question! Can't start a thread so thought I'd try here! Help!
> Found a light beige classic medium flap in caviar with gold hardware. SA says its a bag people get on wait lists for. Is this true? I think it is very lovely but do I need to buy it ASAP before someone else snatches it?



I was having problems too when I first join. You'll have to post 10 comments before getting full access to the site. & you SA right there are waiting list, I'm actually on one for the same bag but in jumbo.


----------



## OANHderful

Can someone explain to me why some patent leather WOC has a back pouch and some I've seen doesn't have a back pouch?

I saw a blue patent leather WOC without the pouch and a black patent leather WOC with the pouch. I am so confuse!


----------



## sneezz

OANHderful said:


> Can someone explain to me why some patent leather WOC has a back pouch and some I've seen doesn't have a back pouch?
> 
> I saw a blue patent leather WOC without the pouch and a black patent leather WOC with the pouch. I am so confuse!



The one without the back pocket is the brilliant WOC and has a curved flap with larger CCs. The one with the back pocket is the classic quilted one with a straight edged flap and smaller CCs. HTH!


----------



## OANHderful

sneezz said:


> The one without the back pocket is the brilliant WOC and has a curved flap with larger CCs. The one with the back pocket is the classic quilted one with a straight edged flap and smaller CCs. HTH!



You've help tremendously, thank you!


----------



## mellisaphie

Does Chanel change the good old boy bag into the new glazed calf and quilted bag? I mean, do they still produce the old style boy bag? I kinda like the old one more, and planning to buy it. But not in the near future


----------



## jax1529

Hey Everyone,
I'm new to the Chanel world and I have a question...

I purchased my first two bags recently from department stores - a black caviar ML flap with silver hardware and a black caviar quilted WOC with gold hardware.  The WOC is slightly newer than the ML flap and the numbers on the authenticity card, which start with 16, are smaller than the numbers on the flap bag.

Are the numbers on newer authenticity cards smaller or is this strange?

Thanks for your help


----------



## sneezz

Bbridget said:


> I am also brand new with a burning question! Can't start a thread so thought I'd try here! Help!
> Found a light beige classic medium flap in caviar with gold hardware. SA says its a bag people get on wait lists for. Is this true? I think it is very lovely but do I need to buy it ASAP before someone else snatches it?



Yes your SA is right they are HTF right now cuz Chanel has slowed production and distribution of classics. So long story short..I'd get it NOW if it's on your wishlist!


----------



## betty8154

wondering if chanel is going to have more shoes collection coming out soon? i wanna buy more summer shoes !


----------



## betty8154

SORRY for posting again , but I'm just wondering if it is truth that ANYthing we buy in Paris 31 rue cambon boutique will have special BOX, special camellia flower  etc ? I just bought a mini from someone who lives in paris and that's what she told me when I asked her why the box is white @@ haha thanks in advanced (^.^)


----------



## vanessaw

Hello 
can anyone help me with viewing Chanel shoes that are in London? 
My friend lives over there and I want to know if theres any website or anyone has photos of shoes / flats available in London??


Thank you


----------



## akillian24

OT: Is anyone else getting *** gobs ** *** marks?


----------



## Hotpot

akillian24 said:


> OT: Is anyone else getting *** gobs ** *** marks?



Yeah, I am! I think it's ** April fools joke... **** *** new content sensor.... I hope it's a joke anyways lol


----------



## denmar

Hotpot said:


> Yeah, I am! I think it's ** April fools joke... **** *** new content sensor.... I hope it's a joke anyways lol


I get those gobs too, it may be april fools day. I forgot about that day


----------



## herbabylove

Hello everyone .. New in this forum though signed up in 2008.. I am here solely for one reason though .. 

GET MY HANDS ON MY FIRST EVER CHANEL 

Really hope i am welcome and am postin this at the right place, else sorry in advance ...


----------



## jacc

herbabylove said:
			
		

> Hello everyone .. New in this forum though signed up in 2008.. I am here solely for one reason though ..
> 
> GET MY HANDS ON MY FIRST EVER CHANEL
> 
> Really hope i am welcome and am postin this at the right place, else sorry in advance ...



Welcome!!! I'm also very new here


----------



## herbabylove

Thanks .....


----------



## happymummy

Can i just brag a little? hehehe 

Hubby got me my 6th bag! Woot!

Addiction hard to cure! ush:ush:ush:ush:ush:
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/...6933266919_596261918_9321125_1856990170_o.jpg


----------



## jacc

happymummy said:
			
		

> Can i just brag a little? hehehe
> 
> Hubby got me my 6th bag! Woot!
> 
> Addiction hard to cure! ush:ush:ush:ush:ush:
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w108/missmyca/462606_10150656933266919_596261918_9321125_1856990170_o.jpg



Of coz u can happymummy!

Family portrait of ur chanel soon? Lol....


----------



## dotcomgirl

Sweet!

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## lianaxu

:lolots:


----------



## happymummy

jacc said:


> Of coz u can happymummy!
> 
> Family portrait of ur chanel soon? Lol....


Yes yes will post soon! ))


----------



## hlovair

Hi everyone! I am planning to buy another Chanel bag, but I don't know which one should I get. Should I get the classic which is in Black or should I buy another color? Right now I have Chanel Caviar Jumbo Flap Bag in black.


----------



## LadyCupid

Wonder who is the lucky person that got the 10C red M/L from AFF. Hope it is a tPF member.


----------



## LadyCupid

hlovair said:


> Hi everyone! I am planning to buy another Chanel bag, but I don't know which one should I get. Should I get the classic which is in Black or should I buy another color? Right now I have Chanel Caviar Jumbo Flap Bag in black.


Some other colors would be great addition to your collection since you already have black!


----------



## jan789

I already have Classic Jumbo Cavier in black. I am thinking about reissue 266! Is anyone see reissue in metallic black? how is it cuz i haven't seen in person what color should i get for everyday use? TIA


----------



## mtcardaropoli

Jan789 I got a black metallic 226 ghw gorgeous!!got it at neinam Marcus they had 2 of them


----------



## jan789

mtcardaropoli said:
			
		

> Jan789 I got a black metallic 226 ghw gorgeous!!got it at neinam Marcus they had 2 of them



Thank you! I just order mine but not in GHW


----------



## Blondinca

melaniejade said:


> I need help deciding between lambskin or caviar leather for a maxi flap! Is one more durable than the other? What is everyone's preference?



CAVIAR is the best !! you don't need to cut the nails before use it, you can wear your diamond ring also when U use it .. LOL

well depends on you, but Lamb is really sensitive, i had once and resell it, not happy at all


----------



## jwessels

Blondinca said:


> CAVIAR is the best !! you don't need to cut the nails before use it, you can wear your diamond ring also when U use it .. LOL
> 
> well depends on you, but Lamb is really sensitive, i had once and resell it, not happy at all


 
I agree!  get the caviar! the leather feels and looks amazing!


----------



## olena

Girls, could you tell me if this bag made of calf  or lamb leather?

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-flap-bag-i-64653-s-165.html?images=true#img2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emmaali

Hi..i'm new to tpf. I will be going to Italy (rome,venice,milan),Switzerland and Germany this June and is wondering whether any of you nice ladies in here have experience with any of the SA in any of the places mentioned above and could you please give me their email or contact number?

Been dying to get myself a Maxi Caviar before the price increases again and from what i heard there is always no stock on classic flaps if you just walk in without reserving any.

Thank you ladies in advance for your kind info.


----------



## saphire80

Hi, new to tpf here! 
I finally found the last maxi lambskin black single flap and the jumbo caviar beige both with swh in my local boutique. I tried them both on and liked them both. Which one should i get? Specially since I'm also considering the Large Miss Dior in lambskin as i found thei leather is not as easily scartched as Chanel. And the price is going up like crazy.

Help!


----------



## emmaali

Hi everyone. Could someone please tell me the exact code for these items together with the color code:

1) Chanel Red Maxi Caviar

2) Chanel Reissue 227 in Black with GHW

3) Chanel Boy Large Flap in Brick

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## curlyvogue

Good morning girls and guys, I am at the point of screaming!! I am purchasing a new-to-me Astrakan bowler and Caviar wallet for such a great deal. It's my first Chanel and I am over the moon!! I feel like I'm taking home a newborn sent from Chanel heaven.  I want to tell my friends, but they believe that its easier to carry fake than to spend on the real deal.  So, I'm telling y'all first, cuz someone out there will share in my enthusiasm. :giggles:


----------



## jacc

curlyvogue said:
			
		

> Good morning girls and guys, I am at the point of screaming!! I am purchasing a new-to-me Astrakan bowler and Caviar wallet for such a great deal. It's my first Chanel and I am over the moon!! I feel like I'm taking home a newborn sent from Chanel heaven.  I want to tell my friends, but they believe that its easier to carry fake than to spend on the real deal.  So, I'm telling y'all first, cuz someone out there will share in my enthusiasm. :giggles:



Congrats!! Rem to share some pics too!!

U r in the right plc where all Chanel lovers are at... I'm sure most of us are excited abt your purchase!


----------



## jafri786

Would anyone be able to help me with a question I have? I would like to purchase for my wife a Chanel Jumbo Flap for Anniversery/Birthday(which are a week apart from each other) and was wondering what size/color are considered "classic" and what I should expect to pay? I understand it will be over $4k and wondered if it matters whether I get it from the Chanel store or somewhere like Neimens, any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## flowersong

jafri786 said:


> Would anyone be able to help me with a question I have? I would like to purchase for my wife a Chanel Jumbo Flap for Anniversery/Birthday(which are a week apart from each other) and was wondering what size/color are considered "classic" and what I should expect to pay? I understand it will be over $4k and wondered if it matters whether I get it from the Chanel store or somewhere like Neimens, any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks



Hi!

First of all, I would like to say that it's very sweet of you to buy a Chanel Jumbo Flap for your wife!

Look at this thread at the Chanel Reference Library:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html

All the Style Codes and Dimensions of the Timeless Classics are here reviewed.

As for the prices, you can find it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-63.html

If you really want the "classics" of the "classics". That in my opinion is the Chanel 2.55 M/L flap in Black with gold hardware. (The bags come in silver hardware or gold hardware). The dimensions for the M/L flap are 10" x 6" x 2.5" and it's currently $4,400. The Jumbo is the same as the M/L flap, only the dimensions are bigger: 12" x 8" x 3" and $ 4700. The Jumbo is a lot bigger and you can use it for evening as day as well. But each has their own preference. So, I should say it's better if you see it in real.

As for your question about whether purchasing it at a Chanel boutique or at Neimans, I can't answer that, because I live in the Netherlands, and there they don't have a Neimans, Saks or Bloomies. There's only 1 Chanel boutique in the Netherlands, sadly 

The waiting list for the classics are very long, like, for example the waiting list for the Chanel 2.55 Jumbo with  gold hardware here in the Netherlands is 2 papers long. But it depends on the store and the country I guess, because the Netherlands is a small country and therfore they have a small stock. But the stores in the USA usually have a lot more stock. And if you visit Paris, then you should look there, the stock of the classics there are usually a lot more. So, I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## marenbore

I didn't find out where I should ask this question, but what is really the difference on a Chanel bag made for some years ago compared to one from 2011-2012?

This model for example http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3208891657...#ht_500wt_1054. I don't know witch year it is from, but will the difference be big? Thinking about buying a Chanel, and can see that the 2006-2008 is much cheaper than those from 2011


----------



## disxgrlxhustlin

flowersong said:


> Hi!
> 
> First of all, I would like to say that it's very sweet of you to buy a Chanel Jumbo Flap for your wife!
> 
> Look at this thread at the Chanel Reference Library:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html
> 
> All the Style Codes and Dimensions of the Timeless Classics are here reviewed.
> 
> As for the prices, you can find it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-63.html
> 
> If you really want the "classics" of the "classics". That in my opinion is the Chanel 2.55 M/L flap in Black with gold hardware. (The bags come in silver hardware or gold hardware). The dimensions for the M/L flap are 10" x 6" x 2.5" and it's currently $4,400. The Jumbo is the same as the M/L flap, only the dimensions are bigger: 12" x 8" x 3" and $ 4700. The Jumbo is a lot bigger and you can use it for evening as day as well. But each has their own preference. So, I should say it's better if you see it in real.
> 
> As for your question about whether purchasing it at a Chanel boutique or at Neimans, I can't answer that, because I live in the Netherlands, and there they don't have a Neimans, Saks or Bloomies. There's only 1 Chanel boutique in the Netherlands, sadly
> 
> The waiting list for the classics are very long, like, for example the waiting list for the Chanel 2.55 Jumbo with  gold hardware here in the Netherlands is 2 papers long. But it depends on the store and the country I guess, because the Netherlands is a small country and therfore they have a small stock. But the stores in the USA usually have a lot more stock. And if you visit Paris, then you should look there, the stock of the classics there are usually a lot more. So, I hope this helps. Good luck!




I'm not sure about the Reissues, but the classics do have an extremely long wait list. To buy ASAP, you should visit your local Chanel boutique or Saks, etc. Good luck and you're a wonderful husband!


----------



## Flyboy2

I have a question, Does anyone ever watch Designing women? I know its been off the air for almost 20 years but Delta Burke (Suzanne Sugarbaker) has this fabulous bag and I know she has been seen with a Chanel on certain episodes but this one bag on the Episode " Anthony Jr " is driving me nuts I was wondering if anyone possibly would know what it is.


----------



## Flyboy2

Since this is a Chit Chat form and I am still too new to be able to start a thread I figured I would see if someone in here would start one or point me in the right direction, I have been going on my local Craigslist here in the Chicago area and I am stunned to see how many knock off Chanel bags that the people are trying to push, First I know it is illegal to sell a fake and send it through the USPS but it is also just wrong, since there is no way to get a hold of anyone at craigslist I figured I would post in here. Now mind you it doesn't bother me if someone is selling a real Chanel and can show proof of owner ship or have a receipt but doesn't it bother you as well? Just thought I would vent a minuet  Anyway you all have a lovely day. 

Joel


----------



## bellissimo

hello  i have a question ... do u know there are 2 kinds of caviar leather for flap ?
just got my medium dark beige but the caviar leather is so soft, different with my jombo caviar  ... is it better the soft caviar ? thank you


----------



## bellissimo

Flyboy2 said:


> Since this is a Chit Chat form and I am still too new to be able to start a thread I figured I would see if someone in here would start one or point me in the right direction, I have been going on my local Craigslist here in the Chicago area and I am stunned to see how many knock off Chanel bags that the people are trying to push, First I know it is illegal to sell a fake and send it through the USPS but it is also just wrong, since there is no way to get a hold of anyone at craigslist I figured I would post in here. Now mind you it doesn't bother me if someone is selling a real Chanel and can show proof of owner ship or have a receipt but doesn't it bother you as well? Just thought I would vent a minuet  Anyway you all have a lovely day.
> 
> Joel


yeah...make me sick ....and fyi im stuck with fake chanel and im waiting for my money back from paypal


----------



## Flyboy2

bellissimo said:


> yeah...make me sick ....and fyi im stuck with fake chanel and im waiting for my money back from paypal



Oh no I am so sorry to hear that, This is one reason I don't go on to Craigs list anymore I Do on ebay but even that you have to be careful with, I had a friend that shelled out over $3000 on a bag only to find out it was a fake. Anyway I hope it all works out well for you


----------



## bellissimo

i know ...  so what happen with ur friend ...can u share ?
im waiting for about 2 weeks now ...to get my money back, paypal said up to 30 days to investigate hiks hiks


----------



## Flyboy2

bellissimo said:


> i know ...  so what happen with ur friend ...can u share ?
> im waiting for about 2 weeks now ...to get my money back, paypal said up to 30 days to investigate hiks hiks



oh my friend, lost her $3,000 there was nothing she could do. This was quite a few years ago that it happened


----------



## pursegirls

betty8154 said:


> View attachment 1661974
> 
> 
> SORRY for posting again , but I'm just wondering if it is truth that ANYthing we buy in Paris 31 rue cambon boutique will have special BOX, special camellia flower  etc ? I just bought a mini from someone who lives in paris and that's what she told me when I asked her why the box is white @@ haha thanks in advanced (^.^)


So beautiful


----------



## bellissimo

Flyboy2 said:


> oh my friend, lost her $3,000 there was nothing she could do. This was quite a few years ago that it happened


Ohh noo ...  
Anyways... Woohhoo I just got approval from paypal and shipped the bag back to the seller today, as soon as the seller received it then I should get my money back..
Hopefully everything goes smooth... Cross my fingers.


----------



## Flyboy2

bellissimo said:


> Ohh noo ...
> Anyways... Woohhoo I just got approval from paypal and shipped the bag back to the seller today, as soon as the seller received it then I should get my money back..
> Hopefully everything goes smooth... Cross my fingers.




Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you too


----------



## bellissimo

Flyboy2 said:


> Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you too


 thank youuu


----------



## Flyboy2

pursegirls said:


> So beautiful



well I don't know but that is the Mother store so it is very possible that they would have a special box.


----------



## DizzyFairy

i dispised this seller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4603680d57

always paintbrushing the imperfections on the bag and not disclosing it.. its been many times i noticed... BAD SELLER!!!!


----------



## evelynlwy

pursegirls said:


> So beautiful



I bought a bag from them but was a normal box. The paper bag has the rue cambon stamp on it. Haha. I should have requested for a special box. Haha!


----------



## crazybump

we should have a pictures of boy chanel thread in chanel reference forum.


----------



## bellissimo

hey girls... if anyone found medium caviar red with SHW please let me know  thank you ...

what do you think about chanel quad shadow Les Folies Noires ? too dark ?
thank you


----------



## iheartorange

Has anyone sold any bags to yoogiecloset? How reliable are they? How much did you get back from their selling price?

I m interested to see a bag and scared to sell on eBay as in not being to get money from buyer as well as all other fees. 

Any Rec for a reputable 2nd hand seller? Thanks


----------



## LadyCupid

Anyone from Bal Harbour area? I need to ask for help.


----------



## _blush_

Hey guys!

If you saw my reveal of the pearly WoC, tell me, if you had a chance to exchange it with the pearly mini, would you do it? considering you have a preloved beige with GHW lambskin 9" flap on its way to you? The WoC would add versatility to my collection, but the mini sounds like a HG item nowadays!!


----------



## mmarakesh

Hey guys, just had to vent about my experience shopping at Chanel today.  I walked in looking for a wallet to buy for my mother for mothers day.  I had already visited Prada, Louis Vuitton, Ralph Lauren, and Jimmy Choo, and I was keeping potential candidates in my mind.  I am black, so I am not fully oblivious of rude salespeople, but my Chanel experience was downright horrid.  I was looking at a navy wallet when a saleswoman approached my and asked point blank what I was looking at instead of the classic "do you need any help."  When I dold her I was looking at the wallet, she reluctantly opened the case and took it out, but declined my request to let me hold it.  She cited security purposes.  Then I started to say, "And its.."  and she immediatley snapped "1,000 dollars.  is that okay?"  My intention was to ask of it was caviar leather.  When I asked her that, she looked taken aback that I could possibly know the specifics of the wallet.  She then put the wallet away quickly and proceeded to show me to the sub-100 dollar trinkets near the front of the strore.  When I tried to walk back into the purse section, she said "Have a nice day!"  That was the last straw.  I just left and bought the Prada wallet.


----------



## evelynlwy

mmarakesh said:


> Hey guys, just had to vent about my experience shopping at Chanel today.  I walked in looking for a wallet to buy for my mother for mothers day.  I had already visited Prada, Louis Vuitton, Ralph Lauren, and Jimmy Choo, and I was keeping potential candidates in my mind.  I am black, so I am not fully oblivious of rude salespeople, but my Chanel experience was downright horrid.  I was looking at a navy wallet when a saleswoman approached my and asked point blank what I was looking at instead of the classic "do you need any help."  When I dold her I was looking at the wallet, she reluctantly opened the case and took it out, but declined my request to let me hold it.  She cited security purposes.  Then I started to say, "And its.."  and she immediatley snapped "1,000 dollars.  is that okay?"  My intention was to ask of it was caviar leather.  When I asked her that, she looked taken aback that I could possibly know the specifics of the wallet.  She then put the wallet away quickly and proceeded to show me to the sub-100 dollar trinkets near the front of the strore.  When I tried to walk back into the purse section, she said "Have a nice day!"  That was the last straw.  I just left and bought the Prada wallet.



You should write in to Chanel corporate office in your country. Did you manage to see the name tag of this SA? Not sure about your country, but
Chanel focuses a lot on customer service but sometimes there will still be one or two black sheeps. I stayed in Singapore and once they messed up my order but it was really a small problem and I wasn't even thinking it was an issue but to them, it was a serious matter.they did go an extra mile and that made me very happy.


----------



## curlyvogue

mmarakesh said:


> Hey guys, just had to vent about my experience shopping at Chanel today.  I walked in looking for a wallet to buy for my mother for mothers day.  I had already visited Prada, Louis Vuitton, Ralph Lauren, and Jimmy Choo, and I was keeping potential candidates in my mind.  I am black, so I am not fully oblivious of rude salespeople, but my Chanel experience was downright horrid.  I was looking at a navy wallet when a saleswoman approached my and asked point blank what I was looking at instead of the classic "do you need any help."  When I dold her I was looking at the wallet, she reluctantly opened the case and took it out, but declined my request to let me hold it.  She cited security purposes.  Then I started to say, "And its.."  and she immediatley snapped "1,000 dollars.  is that okay?"  My intention was to ask of it was caviar leather.  When I asked her that, she looked taken aback that I could possibly know the specifics of the wallet.  She then put the wallet away quickly and proceeded to show me to the sub-100 dollar trinkets near the front of the strore.  When I tried to walk back into the purse section, she said "Have a nice day!"  That was the last straw.  I just left and bought the Prada wallet.



Please let this not be any of the DC/VA stores! How rude! Being African American myself, I sometimes feel squeamish about my visits to high end stores, unsure of how my experience will be. It's so unfair that we are judged based on perception and not our love for the brand and willingness to buy. It even happens when dealing with an SA of the same color. My money is just as green as the next customer's, and I wouldn't be in that store in the first place if I didn't know what the cost entails. Hell, Hermes wouldn't even let Oprah into their stores after hours, and she's frickin Oprah lol! I'm sorry that you had to experience this foolishness, but that's one dumb SA's chance of getting close to his/her sales goal. Like Jay-z says "On to the Next One!" their loss.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Ido t know if this is the right spot for this post, do mods please move if you think so..

Anyway, I finally but the bullet and negotiated to purchase a Chanel bag and wallet from 2011. They are new but older stock and can definitely be identified as Chanel. Now, I have always loved  Chanel bags and kicking myself that I wasn't disciplined enough in the 80's to purchase a few classics. 

My family has never been well off. Just hard working g migrants who try and have the best we could afford. My parents siblings, OTOH, had a factory and always had plenty if money to splash around. My cousins made no bones about the fact that because I didn't wear designer clothes, they didn't think I was good enough etc.  Now, I find myself happily married with a LO and another on the way at the age if 39.. Able to afford Chanel. My cousins lost the factory, in dead end jobs and lonely. My uncle and aunt, struggling, yet still up themselves ... 

Anyway, I know it sounds wrong  and i shouldn't feel like this but I feel so smug! I am happy! I will flash my bag, sunnies, shoes, etc . 

Of course, in my life my hubby and children are the most important and I work hard at looking after them.., but it's ok, isn't it?


----------



## StylishFarmer

mmarakesh said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just had to vent about my experience shopping at Chanel today.  I walked in looking for a wallet to buy for my mother for mothers day.  I had already visited Prada, Louis Vuitton, Ralph Lauren, and Jimmy Choo, and I was keeping potential candidates in my mind.  I am black, so I am not fully oblivious of rude salespeople, but my Chanel experience was downright horrid.  I was looking at a navy wallet when a saleswoman approached my and asked point blank what I was looking at instead of the classic "do you need any help."  When I dold her I was looking at the wallet, she reluctantly opened the case and took it out, but declined my request to let me hold it.  She cited security purposes.  Then I started to say, "And its.."  and she immediatley snapped "1,000 dollars.  is that okay?"  My intention was to ask of it was caviar leather.  When I asked her that, she looked taken aback that I could possibly know the specifics of the wallet.  She then put the wallet away quickly and proceeded to show me to the sub-100 dollar trinkets near the front of the strore.  When I tried to walk back into the purse section, she said "Have a nice day!"  That was the last straw.  I just left and bought the Prada wallet.



This just shouldn't happen. Not in Chanel, not in a bargain shop.. Not anywhere !! Unfortunately because of the ignorance of some people, it does . I got similar "service" from a couple of stores here in my town because I am of European background and not Anglo!!! The mind boggles as to how people behave.


----------



## disxgrlxhustlin

mmarakesh said:


> Hey guys, just had to vent about my experience shopping at Chanel today.  I walked in looking for a wallet to buy for my mother for mothers day.  I had already visited Prada, Louis Vuitton, Ralph Lauren, and Jimmy Choo, and I was keeping potential candidates in my mind.  I am black, so I am not fully oblivious of rude salespeople, but my Chanel experience was downright horrid.  I was looking at a navy wallet when a saleswoman approached my and asked point blank what I was looking at instead of the classic "do you need any help."  When I dold her I was looking at the wallet, she reluctantly opened the case and took it out, but declined my request to let me hold it.  She cited security purposes.  Then I started to say, "And its.."  and she immediatley snapped "1,000 dollars.  is that okay?"  My intention was to ask of it was caviar leather.  When I asked her that, she looked taken aback that I could possibly know the specifics of the wallet.  She then put the wallet away quickly and proceeded to show me to the sub-100 dollar trinkets near the front of the strore.  When I tried to walk back into the purse section, she said "Have a nice day!"  That was the last straw.  I just left and bought the Prada wallet.


So sorry to hear that's happened to you but prejudice is directed toward any nationality. In my area (in the U.S.), the SAs make quick judgements about me too. I'm Asian, and even when I'm wearing a Chanel purse and going into a Chanel store, the SAs sometimes assume I will buy without me saying anything or they might treat me nicely. I think it all depends just on the employee. U would hope u get superior service regardless if u buy or not, but that's just life.


----------



## molmol4317

iheartorange said:


> Has anyone sold any bags to yoogiecloset? How reliable are they? How much did you get back from their selling price?
> 
> I m interested to see a bag and scared to sell on eBay as in not being to get money from buyer as well as all other fees.
> 
> Any Rec for a reputable 2nd hand seller? Thanks




I also hate dealing on Ebay.  So recently I've sold three items to Yoogiecloset.  (I did a direct sell, not consignment.)  They are friendly and the transaction was quick.  Turnaround time was within 2 weeks.  No problems for me


----------



## LaurenStephanie

Hello (:
I was wondering if any of you would possibly be-able to help me?
I'm looking into buying my first Chanel bag. Wanting to buy the *Classic 2.55 quilted bag* or the *Jumbo flap quilted bag*, in the Caviar leather with silver hardwear.
I'm struggling to find prices anywhere, I have looked in the price threads but most of them are unclear.
Does anyone know how much both these bags are in the UK? From Selfridges or Harrods?

many thanks!


----------



## TheLioness

iheartorange said:


> Has anyone sold any bags to yoogiecloset? How reliable are they? How much did you get back from their selling price?
> 
> I m interested to see a bag and scared to sell on eBay as in not being to get money from buyer as well as all other fees.
> 
> Any Rec for a reputable 2nd hand seller? Thanks


I am selling one of my Bals to them now..They offered me alot more then BBOS.
Which I have sold over 10 bags to in the past! Once I get paid from them I am putting it towards a Chanel WOC!


----------



## bellissimo

Hello ladies.. Plsss let me know if you know or u seen medium flap caviar black with SHW in good price  

And WOC quoilted .. With original box ... Thank you muaacchh


----------



## cielo70

Hello! do any of you know if the model Chanel Reissue Camera Case (medium or large) is still in production?

cielo 70


----------



## ktcao

I asked Fashiva.com where they get their Chanel merchandise from and here is the answer I got, "Most of the merchandise we have for sale is from high-end department stores
or a boutique in the United States. "  Is it possible for online store to get Chanel merchandise from high end stores?


----------



## gwentan

Does anyone knows if Penney from hirsch has any classic flaps in stock?


----------



## parkj56

gwentan said:


> Does anyone knows if Penney from hirsch has any classic flaps in stock?


i called for medium black caviar today and they didn't have it. they said they have beige medium but im not sure about other sizes!


----------



## parkj56

minnymouse said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask my question, but hope you gals can help me If I buy a chanel bag from Nordstrom, I've heard from some friends that I can save on sales tax if I ask the SA to ship it to another address for me? And the city I live in has a Nordstrom so I can't use that reason to save on tax. Is that true?


saks does what you are talking about, but im not sure about Norstrom... but BE CAREFUL! I bought a chanel bag at saks ny in person  as a gift and was supposed to pay no sales tax, (she said once it gets shipped, the tax will be eliminated)  but i ended up getting charged for it anyway.  SO ANNOYING!!

I'm mad and just hope that the SA can fix this ASAP!


----------



## Flyboy2

ktcao said:


> I asked Fashiva.com where they get their Chanel merchandise from and here is the answer I got, "Most of the merchandise we have for sale is from high-end department stores
> or a boutique in the United States. "  Is it possible for online store to get Chanel merchandise from high end stores?



They could get stuff from stores but I would be very careful and make sure you get everything checked before you buy. I would be worried if they have quite a few of the same style that it wouldn't be authentic


----------



## StylishFarmer

I am at least 600kms from a Chanel store and I am a bit scared to call the closest boutique.. so a quick question.

Is the Just Mademoiselle in XL still available? From what I can gather, it's about 17.5 inches across the bottom. Quite a large bag.


Thanks


----------



## jennyluvspurses

Hello ladies! I need your help deciding what I should do! I purchased a blak caviar ml bag on the 1st of may, today when I was using the bag, I realized a dent on the back of my bag, so I checked the video I recorded when I unwrapped the bag when it was new. Then I realized that the dent was there since the first day I bought it, however, Chanel's exchange policy is only 14days and today is already the 30th, I don't know what I should do and what I can do? PLEADE HELP!! (((


----------



## gwentan

jennyluvspurses said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! I need your help deciding what I should do! I purchased a blak caviar ml bag on the 1st of may, today when I was using the bag, I realized a dent on the back of my bag, so I checked the video I recorded when I unwrapped the bag when it was new. Then I realized that the dent was there since the first day I bought it, however, Chanel's exchange policy is only 14days and today is already the 30th, I don't know what I should do and what I can do? PLEADE HELP!! (((



You should try to talk to the SA that you bought the flap from and let her know about it. At least you have a video to prove your point. Hopefully they will be able to do an exchange for you. Worst case, they will repair it for free since you are within the one year warranty. GL


----------



## pursegirls

jennyluvspurses said:


> Hello ladies! I need your help deciding what I should do! I purchased a blak caviar ml bag on the 1st of may, today when I was using the bag, I realized a dent on the back of my bag, so I checked the video I recorded when I unwrapped the bag when it was new. Then I realized that the dent was there since the first day I bought it, however, Chanel's exchange policy is only 14days and today is already the 30th, I don't know what I should do and what I can do? PLEADE HELP!! (((
> 
> View attachment 1738697


Oh my god !! This is exactly what happen to my black m/l caviar as well, I got it from Nordstrom a month ago it has 4 dent  on each corner . I am not so happy with it at all and for some reason I can't return or exchange it so I just keep it, but every time I see it I just sick. So please, please let me know if u can find the best way to fix it. Thanks so much.


----------



## closetjunkie

Do chanel bags have 24k gold or gold plated hw... I just heard that and wanted to confirm... Lemme know guys! Thanks


----------



## jennyluvspurses

pursegirls said:
			
		

> Oh my god !! This is exactly what happen to my black m/l caviar as well, I got it from Nordstrom a month ago it has 4 dent  on each corner . I am not so happy with it at all and for some reason I can't return or exchange it so I just keep it, but every time I see it I just sick. So please, please let me know if u can find the best way to fix it. Thanks so much.



So I called the SA and he said for me to bring it in so they can take a look at it. But for some odd reason he sounded kind of weird and asked if I had gone in before to exchange for a jumbo (which I did but kept my ml), and he asked why didn't I see it last time in the store? I dunno this is feeling a bit weird and I don't want to be that super picky girl. Should I just keep it and try to ignore it?


----------



## pursegirls

jennyluvspurses said:


> So I called the SA and he said for me to bring it in so they can take a look at it. But for some odd reason he sounded kind of weird and asked if I had gone in before to exchange for a jumbo (which I did but kept my ml), and he asked why didn't I see it last time in the store? I dunno this is feeling a bit weird and I don't want to be that super picky girl. Should I just keep it and try to ignore it?


I think you should try take your purse in and will see what is going to be happen. BTW. If you think it ok for you then just keep it. But at lease try to exchange first.


----------



## nabuzzettomore

ktcao said:


> I asked Fashiva.com where they get their Chanel merchandise from and here is the answer I got, "Most of the merchandise we have for sale is from high-end department stores
> or a boutique in the United States. "  Is it possible for online store to get Chanel merchandise from high end stores?



They charge a restocking fee for returns. I personally considering anyone who charges a restocking fee dubious but that is just my opinion


----------



## nabuzzettomore

pursegirls said:


> I think you should try take your purse in and will see what is going to be happen. BTW. If you think it ok for you then just keep it. But at lease try to exchange first.



I would talk to the manager especially if you are a good customer


----------



## gwentan

jennyluvspurses said:
			
		

> So I called the SA and he said for me to bring it in so they can take a look at it. But for some odd reason he sounded kind of weird and asked if I had gone in before to exchange for a jumbo (which I did but kept my ml), and he asked why didn't I see it last time in the store? I dunno this is feeling a bit weird and I don't want to be that super picky girl. Should I just keep it and try to ignore it?



You should! I would expect good service from them for the price that I am paying. GL


----------



## lv13

pursegirls said:
			
		

> Oh my god !! This is exactly what happen to my black m/l caviar as well, I got it from Nordstrom a month ago it has 4 dent  on each corner . I am not so happy with it at all and for some reason I can't return or exchange it so I just keep it, but every time I see it I just sick. So please, please let me know if u can find the best way to fix it. Thanks so much.



Can you tell me why they won't accept the return or exchange if the item is damaged?  I thought Nordies had the best return exchange policy?  Is it different for Chanel items?

I want to buy from Nordies just because of the hassle free return or exchange in case there was some defect.  I have already seen 3 defects on 3 different bags and prefer to get a perfect bag.  

Like everyone here we deserve the perfect bag for the perfect price they charge us, right?!


----------



## TheLioness

ok so I finally got my Chanel mini/WOC combo! I can't use it til next month though! My birthday is at the end of July! Hubby is making me wait! I will have a reveal and story to go with it! Can't wait to share!!


----------



## LVGUCCICHANEL

Hello all! Obviously I am new but I am in the process of purchasing my very first Chanel (still searching for the right one) and I just wanted a few tips when buying from consignment shops and authenticating the preowned/vintage items without physically seeing them before purchase?


----------



## jaffe

lv13 said:


> Can you tell me why they won't accept the return or exchange if the item is damaged?  I thought Nordies had the best return exchange policy?  Is it different for Chanel items?
> 
> I want to buy from Nordies just because of the hassle free return or exchange in case there was some defect.  I have already seen 3 defects on 3 different bags and prefer to get a perfect bag.
> 
> Like everyone here we deserve the perfect bag for the perfect price they charge us, right?!



I'm wondering why they won't let her return it as well.  It sounds very strange.  The only reason I could think of is that she got the bag at Nordstrom Rack, which does have a 30-day return policy, but then if that Chanel bag had made it all the way downstream to the Rack, it would have been marked 30 to 60% off, and at that would have been worth the price even with defects!  

Even if it _wasn't_ defective, Nordies would still let you return.  Heck, my sister returned a pair of shoes she bought 15 years ago! I'm interested in learning why no return for her, because I myself am expecting a shipment from Nordies, expected delivery is tomorrow!!!


----------



## gwentan

LVGUCCICHANEL said:
			
		

> Hello all! Obviously I am new but I am in the process of purchasing my very first Chanel (still searching for the right one) and I just wanted a few tips when buying from consignment shops and authenticating the preowned/vintage items without physically seeing them before purchase?



You can post them on chanel authentication thread to let the ladies take a look at it. They are really know their stuff and are helpful. GL.


----------



## Treasurechanel

boku said:


> Cool!


Just love that!


----------



## bellissimo

Hi girls,
I have a question, have you seen jumbo caviar flap with CC lock tha has reissue chain??
Is it limited edition? 
Please hellpp 
Thank you very much


----------



## cloee

Hi. I just got my very first Chanel. PST with GHW. I wanted Silver but they didnt have any. The gold one was on display too. Just realized after seeing everyone else's reveal that my bag does not have the white Chanel tag. I got it from the Bloor boutique in Toronto. Do I go back for it? If I decide to sell it at some point, will I need that tag? I got too excited and didnt notice it wasnt there. 
Hope to hear your inputs. Thanks.


----------



## amag520

minnymouse said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask my question, but hope you gals can help me If I buy a chanel bag from Nordstrom, I've heard from some friends that I can save on sales tax if I ask the SA to ship it to another address for me? And the city I live in has a Nordstrom so I can't use that reason to save on tax. Is that true?



I have gone into Saks (and same goes for NM, etc) and purchased an item and had it sent to my house tax free. There is no tax reimbursement or anything, you simply are not charged tax. In some cases you will be charged shipping but it is still usually much less than tax.  The address of where you are sending the item to has to be in a state without the store. (ex. I purchased from Saks in Ohio, had it shipped to my home-state that has no Saks stores).  As long as you are sending to an address in a state without the store.


----------



## kittypearls

cloee said:
			
		

> Hi. I just got my very first Chanel. PST with GHW. I wanted Silver but they didnt have any. The gold one was on display too. Just realized after seeing everyone else's reveal that my bag does not have the white Chanel tag. I got it from the Bloor boutique in Toronto. Do I go back for it? If I decide to sell it at some point, will I need that tag? I got too excited and didnt notice it wasnt there.
> Hope to hear your inputs. Thanks.



Chanel on bloor never has any tags on it. My m/l flap and gst never had tags on them


----------



## cloee

Thanks kittypearls. Glad to know.


----------



## CVB

TheLioness said:


> ok so I finally got my Chanel mini/WOC combo! I can't use it til next month though! My birthday is at the end of July! Hubby is making me wait! I will have a reveal and story to go with it! Can't wait to share!!



Wow that is something to look forward to! Can't wait for the story...it's always nice to open a present. But - Chanel packaging is something extra special! And by the way - your profile picture is so cute!


----------



## LuxBagLVr

kittypearls said:
			
		

> Chanel on bloor never has any tags on it. My m/l flap and gst never had tags on them



I got a tag on mine which was purchased at hr bloor boutique,the tag was not attached however,it was just in the interior pocket....did you check the entire bag?


----------



## cloee

Yes I checked the entire bag. Called Chanel boutique in Bloor and the SA said those tags are not meant to be given to customers but only for their internal use. 
Even my box does not have a barcode or anything (maybe because it's a gift box?). 
The SA was rude. I'm never buying from him again. 

I'll check out Chanel at HR in Bloor the next time around. Thank you.


----------



## angeluv101

Hi, I got a friend to get me a pair of earrings from Europe and there is no black Chanel tag with the product code behind. Nothing on the box as well.  Wondering if this is normal for items bought from Chanel boutique in Europe? I only got the code on the receipt but how do I proof that belongs to the earrings?


----------



## drimmieus

Hi Everyone,
I have a classic lambskin double flap which i have used for a couple of time....and the zipper is making few dents on the smaller flap...i need help! what should i do to prevent such dent? thanks!!


----------



## ellena.

I couldn't find a thread but hope you girls can help! I got my first Chanel in April and bought the classic flap medium in cavier leather and because im from the UK its always raining. Is it still ok to use in the rain or am I best not too? I totally forgot what the SA said! Thanks x


----------



## cookie87

Hi girls! Anyone know the price of the aloha/camellia sandals in paris? Thanks!!


----------



## zaaz

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and hopefully first time Chanel owner in a couple of months. I have a (possibly dumb) question about stock availability. I am traveling to the US in a few months and I plan to purchase a Chanel bag while I'm there on vacation (my country does not have any Chanel stores or retailers). And I was wondering, how do I make sure they have the bag I want? I figure that possibly seasonal bags might get sold out and there might be waiting lists for certain items, but does this happen when it comes to classics? I just want to make sure I can find the bag because I'll be there for a limited amount of time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shoe_a_holic

zaaz said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and hopefully first time Chanel owner in a couple of months. I have a (possibly dumb) question about stock availability. I am traveling to the US in a few months and I plan to purchase a Chanel bag while I'm there on vacation (my country does not have any Chanel stores or retailers). And I was wondering, how do I make sure they have the bag I want? I figure that possibly seasonal bags might get sold out and there might be waiting lists for certain items, but does this happen when it comes to classics? I just want to make sure I can find the bag because I'll be there for a limited amount of time.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi zaaz!

I live in Los Angeles, and I was in the wait list since January for the classic jumbo to be available and I just got it at the end of May. I also waited on the GST last year. Regarding the other styles, most of them just come and go, it's like when you see it you have to grab it or it'll be gone right away. I purchased mine at the CHANEL store in Rodeo Drive. However, you can also check Neiman Marcus, some Nordstrom and Saks Fifth Ave. 

Goodluck! I hope you're able to get what you want.


----------



## zaaz

shoe_a_holic said:


> Hi zaaz!
> 
> I live in Los Angeles, and I was in the wait list since January for the classic jumbo to be available and I just got it at the end of May. I also waited on the GST last year. Regarding the other styles, most of them just come and go, it's like when you see it you have to grab it or it'll be gone right away. I purchased mine at the CHANEL store in Rodeo Drive. However, you can also check Neiman Marcus, some Nordstrom and Saks Fifth Ave.
> 
> Goodluck! I hope you're able to get what you want.


 

See, that's exactly what I was afraid of! I'm thinking that perhaps emailing the store or calling beforehand should be wise? Is it possible to get items held for you at all?


----------



## icesnow

Hihi,
I'm newbie in this forum. I will be flying to London in early July, anyone knows what is the VAT refund rate when leaving London?

TIA!


----------



## fashion50

Hi all! I'm new to this forum. Am I in the correct thread to ask questions about a patent leather Chanel wallet?


----------



## Tiffanymich

jaffe said:


> I'm wondering why they won't let her return it as well.  It sounds very strange.  The only reason I could think of is that she got the bag at Nordstrom Rack, which does have a 30-day return policy, but then if that Chanel bag had made it all the way downstream to the Rack, it would have been marked 30 to 60% off, and at that would have been worth the price even with defects!
> 
> Even if it _wasn't_ defective, Nordies would still let you return.  Heck, my sister returned a pair of shoes she bought 15 years ago! I'm interested in learning why no return for her, because I myself am expecting a shipment from Nordies, expected delivery is tomorrow!!!


I used to work at Nords and they have a no hassle return policy but since Chanel is usually a boutique inside of the store it's completely different from the stores actual return policy.


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Tiffanymich said:


> I used to work at Nords and they have a no hassle return policy but since Chanel is usually a boutique inside of the store it's completely different from the stores actual return policy.



will nordstrom let you make a return even if you don't have the receipt?


----------



## nussie

Hi guys.  I was wondering if anyone knew if the back pocket of a black Jumbo Double Flap is the same burgandy as the interior.  Thanks


----------



## Tiffanymich

bottegabaggirl said:


> will nordstrom let you make a return even if you don't have the receipt?



They have to be able to find some kind of proof. They have a system that they can look you up in. I used to call it "Our little black book" If you were asked for your information and the purchase is in the system then you are fine. Or if you have a tag that has the Nordstrom sticker you are also fine. 

They started cracking down on returns at the store I worked at but still they are considered a no hassle return store. And this is for the Nordstrom store itself, we didn't have boutiques in our store so that return policy may be different.


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Tiffanymich said:


> They have to be able to find some kind of proof. They have a system that they can look you up in. I used to call it "Our little black book" If you were asked for your information and the purchase is in the system then you are fine. Or if you have a tag that has the Nordstrom sticker you are also fine.
> 
> They started cracking down on returns at the store I worked at but still they are considered a no hassle return store. And this is for the Nordstrom store itself, we didn't have boutiques in our store so that return policy may be different.



But what if it was purchased by a relative, or if they cant find it in the system?  Does that mean I'm out of luck.  It still has tags but not the nordstrom tag. Thanks.


----------



## Tiffanymich

bottegabaggirl said:


> But what if it was purchased by a relative, or if they cant find it in the system?  Does that mean I'm out of luck.  It still has tags but not the nordstrom tag. Thanks.



If they can't look them up and it doesn't have the Nordstrom sticker on it then they won't let you because there is no proof. Doesn't hurt to try it but yeah...


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Tiffanymich said:


> If they can't look them up and it doesn't have the Nordstrom sticker on it then they won't let you because there is no proof. Doesn't hurt to try it but yeah...



Kinda figured as much, thanks anyways for answering my questions.


----------



## Tiffanymich

bottegabaggirl said:


> Kinda figured as much, thanks anyways for answering my questions.



It def doesn't have the Nordstrom sticker on it? Because literally nothing is allowed to leave Nordstrom without that sticker. Unless a SA was trying to get it so you couldn't return it AKA having a return on themselves since every department is commission. Do you mind me asking what it is...


----------



## Lvgirl71

nabuzzettomore said:
			
		

> They charge a restocking fee for returns. I personally considering anyone who charges a restocking fee dubious but that is just my opinion



I would bet their bags are not Authentic!! I do not buy Chanel from Anyone unless they are an Authorized seller, Chanel is very picky about who sells their merchandise!


----------



## Sprina

Hello ladies, I am wondering if Chanel medium flap can be worn crossbody? I am 5'1 / 155cm


----------



## vanilje

nussie said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone knew if the back pocket of a black Jumbo Double Flap is the same burgandy as the interior. Thanks


 
Yes it is.


----------



## amag520

Sprina said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, I am wondering if Chanel medium flap can be worn crossbody? I am 5'1 / 155cm



I got one and I'm 5'2". It's possible but it hit really high. I'll see if I can post a pic. I wouldn't really recommend it.


----------



## closetjunkie

experts plz help me out! Do chanel bags have 24k gold or gold plated hw... I just heard that and wanted to confirm... Lemme know guys! Thanks


----------



## nussie

vanilje said:
			
		

> Yes it is.



Thank you


----------



## Sprina

amag520 said:


> I got one and I'm 5'2". It's possible but it hit really high. I'll see if I can post a pic. I wouldn't really recommend it.



Awww it seems jumbo strap  is too long to be worn cross body, so I thought medium might be better


----------



## jaffe

Sprina said:


> Awww it seems jumbo strap  is too long to be worn cross body, so I thought medium might be better



I'm the same height you are (5'2") and the medium does not work as a crossbody unless your torso is the length of a child's.  I ended up not keeping medium due to this and other reasons.

Not sure about the jumbo as I've never seen one irl, but I did see the reissue (jumbo size) and it works perfectly cross-body.


----------



## Sprina

jaffe said:


> I'm the same height you are (5'2") and the medium does not work as a crossbody unless your torso is the length of a child's.  I ended up not keeping medium due to this and other reasons.
> 
> Not sure about the jumbo as I've never seen one irl, but I did see the reissue (jumbo size) and it works perfectly cross-body.



the length of my torso is definitely not anyway close to a child's. im afraid that reissue might look too mature on me, im 25, pretty much at an awkward age now


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Tiffanymich said:


> It def doesn't have the Nordstrom sticker on it? Because literally nothing is allowed to leave Nordstrom without that sticker. Unless a SA was trying to get it so you couldn't return it AKA having a return on themselves since every department is commission. Do you mind me asking what it is...



I can't see the tag anywhere.  I don't mind at all. It's a chloe large marcie hobo.    It sounds like I am out of luck but if you have any other suggestions, I would really appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## lshcat

Hi! Can anyone tell me which bag this is? I'm not too knowledgeable about the classics yet  Thanks!! http://tpfattach.purseblog.com/atta...e-fp_5675360_ang_cyrus_miley_090410.jpg?stc=1


----------



## lovelykatie

zaaz said:


> See, that's exactly what I was afraid of! I'm thinking that perhaps emailing the store or calling beforehand should be wise? Is it possible to get items held for you at all?



Hi,

I'm currently outside the US as well but will be going back to visit mid July. What I did was I called and emailed several SAs (CHANEL boutique, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Saks, Hirshleifers). One of the SAs found me the bag I want. I gave her my credit card (I didn't even use my US cc because my other CC from the country I'm currently in has better rewards). The SA was able to charge hold the bad for me. She said I can go pick it up when I get there or she can ship it to my house. However, it will be less than a month from when the CC was charged. I'm not sure whether it will be different in your case since you won't be there until several months. You can ask the SA if she/he can keep it for you until you get there.


----------



## zaaz

lovelykatie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently outside the US as well but will be going back to visit mid July. What I did was I called and emailed several SAs (CHANEL boutique, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Saks, Hirshleifers). One of the SAs found me the bag I want. I gave her my credit card (I didn't even use my US cc because my other CC from the country I'm currently in has better rewards). The SA was able to charge hold the bad for me. She said I can go pick it up when I get there or she can ship it to my house. However, it will be less than a month from when the CC was charged. I'm not sure whether it will be different in your case since you won't be there until several months. You can ask the SA if she/he can keep it for you until you get there.


 
That's very helpful, thank you! My only fear is that they will charge my credit card, since I am not planning on using that payment method. But I'm thinking they won't actually charge me until I get there, right?


----------



## islandgirl76

SOS!!!  Hey ladies! Could someone help me out, please? I posted this in the fake deals thread http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-HANDBAG-WALLET-CAMBON-BLACK-WHITE-QUILTED-/251101472457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76d066c9 and I reported it to *bay several days ago but they have done nothing about it. Could someone also help report it? I even notified the seller that it's fake and told her to take it somewhere to have it authenticated. She said she would, but I doubt that will happen. She says it was a gift to her. It's so obvious it's fake. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Chloe_c

Sprina said:


> the length of my torso is definitely not anyway close to a child's. im afraid that reissue might look too mature on me, im 25, pretty much at an awkward age now



I have a reissue in size 225 and it can be worn crossbody. I'm 5'2. Look for a seasonal colour that is not too mature. it's also the same price as the medium.


----------



## Sprina

Chloe_c said:


> I have a reissue in size 225 and it can be worn crossbody. I'm 5'2. Look for a seasonal colour that is not too mature. it's also the same price as the medium.



i am very tempted to get reissue in patent since it would look younger, but i love the chain design on classic flap. i think the chain is what makes me want to get a chanel flap. so yea, serious dilemma :wondering


----------



## purseprincess32

ok ladies... so I have to store several of my designer handbags along with my Chanel in a trunk in my apt because I will be having brokers tramp through my place for the couple of months and I have a lock on the trunk.. I have had stuff stolen out of my place before.. So my question is my trunk is going to be stored in a closet but it won't be air conditioned and I'm a bit concerned what can I put in the trunk with my bags that may prevent smell or if any condensation in case it gets hot.. Any ideas will be great since I'm concerned about my bags being ruined. Only my very expensive bags will be in the trunk because all my others don't fit..


----------



## Smiles1030

I am new to Chanel, but love love it!  I recently bought a pre loved small square black wghw in lambskin classic 1989 from Yoogi's closet. It is bigger than the mini and the smaller boy.  You can wear it cross body which I wanted...but I don't love it.  I have 30 days to return it but I fear I won't find another good cross body.  It is in good shape but it just looks touched up and the gold is very worn..it was $1700.  thoughts??  I also want the ml double flap cavier with silver.  thinking I should return in get that and the eve lv???


----------



## chloe speaks

Smiles1030 said:


> I am new to Chanel, but love love it!  I recently bought a pre loved small square black wghw in lambskin classic 1989 from Yoogi's closet. It is bigger than the mini and the smaller boy.  You can wear it cross body which I wanted...but I don't love it.  I have 30 days to return it but I fear I won't find another good cross body.  It is in good shape but it just looks touched up and the gold is very worn..it was $1700.  thoughts??  I also want the ml double flap cavier with silver.  thinking I should return in get that and the eve lv???



if you don't love it, and can return it, do it. the way i see it $1700 is too much to spend on something that doesn't sing for you. even if you have to pay more to get what you love, it's worth waiting for. imho, $1700 saved is part way to a dream bag!  

i'm just learning about the chanel bags, but there seems to be quite a few options for crossbody. i'm in the same boat as you, in that i'm wondering which shall be my first! i'm considering a WOC as a first bag - love crossbody - and the price is very reasonable, but am also wondering if i should just make a jump to a Reissue 226, perfect size and will cross body on me as i'm 5'5 and prefer a crossbody at high hip or waist level


----------



## closetjunkie

hi ladies i just bought the new large gst and one strap keeps falling off! im getting quite irritated... wanted to know if everyone has these problems and if it gets better... i havent used it yet so maybe if its heavier it will be better but im getting frustrated... any solutions????


----------



## jdmf

closetjunkie said:


> hi ladies i just bought the new large gst and one strap keeps falling off! im getting quite irritated... wanted to know if everyone has these problems and if it gets better... i havent used it yet so maybe if its heavier it will be better but im getting frustrated... any solutions????


Hi closetjunkie, I read that a few has had that problem but it was mentioned that if you overlap one strap over the other it'll help. I had the GST for a few days but decided to return it. Yes it does drop off. HTH. U can check the thread 'The GST Club'. May have info there.


----------



## LuxBagLVr

closetjunkie said:
			
		

> hi ladies i just bought the new large gst and one strap keeps falling off! im getting quite irritated... wanted to know if everyone has these problems and if it gets better... i havent used it yet so maybe if its heavier it will be better but im getting frustrated... any solutions????



Hi closetjunkie, i have the GST as well and this problem is easily solved by putting the outer strap under the inner strap.also,put heavier items in the back pocket.


----------



## LVizo

Have anyone ever come across a black tag that reads 'chanel sample'? any info? tia


----------



## amag520

LVizo said:
			
		

> Have anyone ever come across a black tag that reads 'chanel sample'? any info? tia



I'd do a search on here if you can. I've seen threads on that. Some samples are done for press, etc


----------



## Thandie

Hi everyone, i'm new to Chanel and currently looking to get my first classic flap, jumbo black caviar with gold hardware. I'm also thinking of getting a pre-loved one. Does anyone know what year chanel introduced the double flap?


----------



## Diamond2740

Hi anyone know where I can locate a light pink caviar leather flap, silver hardware.  medium size??


----------



## Pandora11

chloe speaks said:


> if you don't love it, and can return it, do it. the way i see it $1700 is too much to spend on something that doesn't sing for you. even if you have to pay more to get what you love, it's worth waiting for. imho, $1700 saved is part way to a dream bag!
> 
> i'm just learning about the chanel bags, but there seems to be quite a few options for crossbody. i'm in the same boat as you, in that i'm wondering which shall be my first! i'm considering a WOC as a first bag - love crossbody - and the price is very reasonable, but am also wondering if i should just make a jump to a Reissue 226, perfect size and will cross body on me as i'm 5'5 and prefer a crossbody at high hip or waist level



I was on the same boat a few week before. I just bit the bullet and bought Classic caviar medium flap in Black with SHW yesterday. (Reissue 226 is still on my wishlist ....it may be in there for a very long long time)

For me $1700 is still too much for WOC. I know the Classic flap price is more than double that (even more so for your reissue 226). These styles, however, are classic and will be with you forever. I think you can get more use out of reissue than WOC.  I can wear mine day/night, both side and crossbody (I'm 5'2", 118 lbs). When I put strap inside, I can get away with it as a clutch too. I know myself  if I got WOC first, I wouldn't settle for it. I would still yearn for the classic. That's my 2 cents though.


----------



## chloe speaks

Pandora11 said:


> I was on the same boat a few week before. I just bit the bullet and bought Classic caviar medium flap in Black with SHW yesterday. (Reissue 226 is still on my wishlist ....it may be in there for a very long long time)
> 
> For me $1700 is still too much for WOC. I know the Classic flap price is more than double that (even more so for your reissue 226). These styles, however, are classic and will be with you forever. I think you can get more use out of reissue than WOC.  I can wear mine day/night, both side and crossbody (I'm 5'2", 118 lbs). When I put strap inside, I can get away with it as a clutch too. I know myself  if I got WOC first, I wouldn't settle for it. I would still yearn for the classic. That's my 2 cents though.



i'm thinking the same as you, though it's tempting to just buy the WOC and have a Chanel already..but the more I think of it, the more I need to listen to my own advice. Since I have a limited budget - buying a WOC will take $1700 away from my $$$ saved for the bag I really want. I'm going to hold out for a Reissue 226, even if it's preloved...


----------



## Pandora11

chloe speaks said:


> i'm thinking the same as you, though it's tempting to just buy the WOC and have a Chanel already..but the more I think of it, the more I need to listen to my own advice. Since I have a limited budget - buying a WOC will take $1700 away from my $$$ saved for the bag I really want. I'm going to hold out for a Reissue 226, even if it's preloved...



Good luck in your search. Hope you find your dream bag soon.


----------



## taskelover

Hi ladies, I'm in the process to buy a classic flap bag in caviar, but I hope someone here can explain why there's a black or red lining on the inside flap. What's the different? 
Btw the one I'm going to buy has a black lining. 

TIA!


----------



## paris chic

I'm planning on purchasing a classic caviar jumbo single flap, what is making me think twice is the missing authenticity card. This has been my HG, I like the bag and the price and condition is ok, but it is bothering me, should I be bothered? Does the missing card diminish the value of the bag? What is it for anyways? Thanks and help please!


----------



## vink

I have one bag coming!!!! So excited I just wanna shout it out here!  Will do a reveal here later then.


----------



## mcb100

How rare is it for jumbos to be in NYC boutiques now, without waiting lists? (I'm thinking gray,beige, mahogany, red, or any color that I see is pretty in person.) But the thing is, I really don't know if I could do waiting lists. Even if I have to wait a whole year on a waiting list that's totally fine, but I'd want to know if I I'd be getting the bag or not in advance.......or at least a phone call that says "sorry you didn't get it, it went to someone else." 
    Yanno what I mean?


----------



## Berna03

hi ladies, does anyone knows if chanel make a personalized bags?? coz i bought a chanel bag to a person who works with a royal family of england. and this bag i havent seen the style. i just wonder if anyone knows about it. she said all the old bags of the one of the royal family give it away to the maids.


----------



## curatedcloset

taskelover said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in the process to buy a classic flap bag in caviar, but I hope someone here can explain why there's a black or red lining on the inside flap. What's the different?
> Btw the one I'm going to buy has a black lining.
> 
> TIA!


hey tia. hope this answers your question.  based on what a chanel SA told me, the dark red lining is the classic/original lining.  all the vintage bags are done in this color. there are two options because i guess some like to keep it classic.  i personally have a medium/large flap in the black lining and love it!

also, there is no price difference between the two.  good luck on your purchase!


----------



## curatedcloset

Sprina said:


> Hello ladies, I am wondering if Chanel medium flap can be worn crossbody? I am 5'1 / 155cm


hey sprina - here's a picture of me wearing my medium as cross-body.  i'm 5'4" and this is where the bag hits me.  it may fall lower on you since you're a little shorter. hope this helps!


----------



## jaffe

vink said:


> I have one bag coming!!!! So excited I just wanna shout it out here!  Will do a reveal here later then.



Vink, I've been eyeing that blue bag in your avatar...


----------



## nycgirl143

Hii ladies, I didn't want to keep posting in the authentication thread and take away from others needing help, so I though I'd post my question here...anyone know about Vintage Chanel bags? I have one that is stamped Made in France "coco" I was skeptical about this, but now know it is authentic, but was just curious as to why this is very uncommon? I have other vintage Chanel purses and have seen many but have never seen this before? Does anyone know the reasoning for this? Any opinions would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Sprina

curatedcloset said:


> hey sprina - here's a picture of me wearing my medium as cross-body.  i'm 5'4" and this is where the bag hits me.  it may fall lower on you since you're a little shorter. hope this helps!




Thanks for the pic! 
I think it will still look too short on me


----------



## chloe speaks

oh, i cannot bear looking at the beginning of each thread in the reference areas. i have yet to purchase a chanel and knowing that 5 years ago they were 50% of the cost now gives me :cry:


----------



## wilddaisy06

hello everyone

first time posting on purseforum, hoping to get some info on chanel purses, i've been wanting to get the classic flap bag but can never afford one. NOw  i'm considering pre-owned is it a good idea?


----------



## wilddaisy06

vanilje said:


> Yes it is.


is there a burghundy lining inside the back pocket of a black  medium classic flap bag?


----------



## wilddaisy06

taskelover said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in the process to buy a classic flap bag in caviar, but I hope someone here can explain why there's a black or red lining on the inside flap. What's the different?
> Btw the one I'm going to buy has a black lining.
> 
> TIA!


yes i have the same question too, i don't see these in stores but i have seen them on ebay, and i'm wondering if the ones with black lining is authentic


----------



## wilddaisy06

cavier or lambskin?


----------



## wilddaisy06

does chanel make classic medium/large flap bag in coco cream color


----------



## wilddaisy06

is there anyone having experiences  buying preowned chanel bags on ebay?please share


----------



## savvycollector

Caviar...Lambskin is harder to take care of (although it's beautiful).



wilddaisy06 said:


> cavier or lambskin?


----------



## savvycollector

They are going to get more expensive...think just 5 years from now it will increase another 50%.  I started out with Louis Vuitton bags 14 years ago and the first bag I bought has more than doubled...all luxury bags increase in value every year.



chloe speaks said:


> oh, i cannot bear looking at the beginning of each thread in the reference areas. i have yet to purchase a chanel and knowing that 5 years ago they were 50% of the cost now gives me :cry:


----------



## VintageShoe80

chloe speaks said:


> oh, i cannot bear looking at the beginning of each thread in the reference areas. i have yet to purchase a chanel and knowing that 5 years ago they were 50% of the cost now gives me :cry:



It is like you took the words right out of my mouth :_(


----------



## vink

Arg! She just told me it's not yet coming.  I still have to wait. I'm so dying inside.


----------



## vink

It's here and I'll have it tomorrow!  I'm so excited.  I somehow feel like this'll be my last Chanel bag for this year. 
Until cruise 2013 comes in, we shall see.


----------



## peak_wei88

Dear, has anyone see Chanel GST 12A red and Chanel reissue 226 in 12A red?
if yes, is the shade of both red is the same?


----------



## vink

She's here!!! I'm so happy.  Now, my mind's totally at ease.  She's so beautiful as every bit as I could have dream of.  I'm very happy with this purchase.  Will definitely do a reveal as I can get back to my computer. The app prevents me from posting any pix citing some wrong old plugins.


----------



## taskelover

curatedcloset said:


> hey tia. hope this answers your question.  based on what a chanel SA told me, the dark red lining is the classic/original lining.  all the vintage bags are done in this color. there are two options because i guess some like to keep it classic.  i personally have a medium/large flap in the black lining and love it!
> 
> also, there is no price difference between the two.  good luck on your purchase!



Hi there, thank you so much for replying! Nice picture of yours btw!


----------



## Fibi24

_xx no, please read our rules. _


----------



## piglett

Does anyone know if all camera bags can be wore both with 1 strap and with a double strap?


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies

anyone here bought 12A lady pearly bag?


----------



## chloe speaks

the year 2005 was a big one - i guess i was too busy falling in love with my now-husband. otherwise, i would have been shopping for bags - it was an amazing year for Balenciaga, Chanel (reissues!!!) and Louboutins (oh Clichy 120, where ARE you???)

thought i'd share a thought


----------



## Chanbal

I like a lot some of the new seasonal Chanel bags, but I'm afraid the new thicker chains will get easily outdated. Am I making any sense?


----------



## chloe speaks

Chanbal said:


> I like a lot some of the new seasonal Chanel bags, but I'm afraid the new thicker chains will get easily outdated. Am I making any sense?



They are cute - the ones with the brass chain right? 

I'm pretty sure that they will be outdated; seasonal bags are just that, meant to be enjoyed in the short term though I understand the sentiment - they sure cost like a long term! if you can, wait for them to go on sale, buy and enjoy them. You should read what they are saying in the 'are bags an investment?' thread, even classics will eventually be outdated


----------



## Chanbal

chloe speaks said:


> They are cute - the ones with the brass chain right?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that they will be outdated; seasonal bags are just that, meant to be enjoyed in the short term though I understand the sentiment - they sure cost like a long term! if you can, wait for them to go on sale, buy and enjoy them. You should read what they are saying in the 'are bags an investment?' thread, even classics will eventually be outdated



Thanks for the suggestion, wait is not a problem and I may do that. I believe the next Chanel sale is after Christmas, is that right? 

Chanel came out with some models in the past that I still enjoy despite being vintage, they aged well like a good wine. Not so sure about the ones I saw at SAKS a few days ago, it seems they may not last more than this year. :wondering Then again, I am probably wrong...


----------



## 4lv4

Dear Chanel experts, I need your help.. my sister is going to Paris in Dec and I'm asking her to buy my first Chanel.. To make her life so much easier, if i give her this code:
A01112  Y01295  94305 -> is this mean M/L classic flap in Lambs skin with GHW (in black leather)?

or do i have to give her more specific code? 

TIA


----------



## Chanbal

4lv4 said:


> Dear Chanel experts, I need your help.. my sister is going to Paris in Dec and I'm asking her to buy my first Chanel.. To make her life so much easier, if i give her this code:
> A01112  Y01295  94305 -> is this mean M/L classic flap in Lambs skin with GHW (in black leather)?
> 
> or do i have to give her more specific code?
> 
> TIA



I am not a Chanel expert, but every SA in Paris knows well the classic black flap M/L in lambskin with GHW (and many of them understand English well). Your sister shouldn't have any problem bringing home the right bag. Though, to make sure you may want to go with her.


----------



## 4lv4

Hi Chanbal.. hahaha.. good one.. i surely wish she takes me with her to Paris.. 

thanks for the info..


----------



## Joleenx3

Has the PTT been discontinued? It America/elsewhere in the world?


----------



## Chanbal

4lv4 said:


> Hi Chanbal.. hahaha.. good one.. i surely wish she takes me with her to Paris..
> 
> thanks for the info..



You can also print a picture of the bag from the internet and send it with your sister, if that makes you more comfortable. I still think that a trip to Paris makes sense , maybe next time!


----------



## 4lv4

chanbal, in that case, i have to nag my hubby to have holiday in europe.. 

if u were to get second chanel bag, what would you choose, a big GST/PST or WOC/mini? any idea?


----------



## Chanbal

4lv4 said:


> chanbal, in that case, i have to nag my hubby to have holiday in europe..
> 
> if u were to get second chanel bag, what would you choose, a big GST/PST or WOC/mini? any idea?



If the classic flap is going to be the first Chanel bag, I would choose a tote as the second bag. Totes are great for everyday use IMO.


----------



## 4lv4

thanks chanbal.. going to search GST thread to get more info..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

hi ladies just wondering  if you guys know if the maxi can hold up with weight??i decide to use as a school bag lol or is it too fragile??do you always fill up your bag??


----------



## Bri 333

^ It won't be able to handle schoolbooks. Can handle a lot of necessity items like you would carry in a purse normally.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I don't actually carry any books lol just a calculator n a small notebook( similar to a planner one ) &#57605;


----------



## Chanieish

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I don't actually carry any books lol just a calculator n a small notebook( similar to a planner one ) &#57605;



Should be find with a small notebook & calculator. I recommend Caviar as it is much hardier and can stand getting bumped in the hallway and put on the floor!

Beautiful school bag! Congratulations!


----------



## Chanbal

I read about the existence of Chanel outlets in one of the threads. However, when I tried to find their addresses on the internet, I came across sites like 'http://www.chaneloutletonline-official.com/', which seem to be selling non-authentic bags in a very official manner. I wonder if those are bags that end up on ebay for sale as authentic. Pretty scary!


----------



## rosie85

Joleenx3 said:


> Has the PTT been discontinued? It America/elsewhere in the world?


i spoke to a SA in the melbourne store 2 days ago and he said it was being discontinued. i was going to sell mine as i dont use it much, but i think i'll hold onto it now


----------



## Joleenx3

rosie85 said:
			
		

> i spoke to a SA in the melbourne store 2 days ago and he said it was being discontinued. i was going to sell mine as i dont use it much, but i think i'll hold onto it now



Oh no >_< I was thinking of getting one instead f the PST because I like that it zips close. I would definitely hold on to it!


----------



## Joleenx3

Chanbal said:
			
		

> I read about the existence of Chanel outlets in one of the threads. However, when I tried to find their addresses on the internet, I came across sites like 'http://www.chaneloutletonline-official.com/', which seem to be selling non-authentic bags in a very official manner. I wonder if those are bags that end up on ebay for sale as authentic. Pretty scary!



I ALWAYS authenticate Chanel handbags that I am interested in on the Authenticate this Chanel page. You just fill out the information they request and they usually respond within a few hours. I have made 2 Chanel purchases online with the help of the authenticators on the thread, they are very knowledgeable. I also heard that its a good idea to google the authenticity number as a lot of the fakes use the same numbers. Also the classics never go on sale so that's a give away if they're being sold at "outlet" prices. & also look up the website on here also, a lot of the times other member will post websites selling fakes. I hope this helps! (:


----------



## zaczoe

Hi everyone I was just wondering who has a classic flap bag 9 series? Do you have a plain snap button or there is chanel engraved on it? Thanks


----------



## hja

Can someone pls tell me the code for Reissue 226 in matte black distressed leather with ghw? Thanks!


----------



## jball

Hi there, I'm looking to buy my girlfriend a pair of Chanel earrings for our 1 year anniversary. I live in Canada and there is no Chanel outlet in my city and the Holt Renfrew does not carry Chanel here for some reason. Basically I'm looking for a legitimate place I can buy the earrings online with my credit card. The ones she wants are the CC logo with crystals which I believe retails for around $235. I have called Chanel stores in other cities here but they are very difficult to deal with, it's almost like they don't want my money. Anyways, if you could direct me to a site like I mentioned that would really help me out. Thanks and sorry if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## samanthatyy

Hi folks, I've a question but I do not know where or who can I ask. Hope someone can answer me on this question. My friend is now in UK, she doesn't have a credit card to help me purchase on the Mini Flap I want, can I read her the credit card number, expire date & security code and the merchant can charge to my card directly? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## casluvchanel

Hi ladies, if i'm purchasing 3 chanel bags from my trip to Paris next month, can u pls advice how to bring them back or how to safe guard them. Should i check them in or hand carry? If i hand carry them, how should i place it up in the cabin? Btw, if i'm claiming for VAT refund, will the officer there unpacked the lovely boxes in order  to check the goods? TIA for sharing.


----------



## zaraha

samanthatyy said:
			
		

> Hi folks, I've a question but I do not know where or who can I ask. Hope someone can answer me on this question. My friend is now in UK, she doesn't have a credit card to help me purchase on the Mini Flap I want, can I read her the credit card number, expire date & security code and the merchant can charge to my card directly?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I don't think Chanel or many stores will agree to this, for security reasons person or the owner of the credit card must be present when purchasing.  I try to do a phone order with Chanel store they didn't allow it.  Just my two cents.


----------



## NY-LON

casluvchanel said:


> Hi ladies, if i'm purchasing 3 chanel bags from my trip to Paris next month, can u pls advice how to bring them back or how to safe guard them. Should i check them in or hand carry? If i hand carry them, how should i place it up in the cabin? Btw, if i'm claiming for VAT refund, will the officer there unpacked the lovely boxes in order  to check the goods? TIA for sharing.



I recommend you hand luggage them. The inspectors at the VAT desk in London always ask to see Chanel when I go to their desk for a claim. A few months ago, a lady in front of me handed over GBP 10,000 of Chanel receipts, but did not have any of the items with her. The inspector did not stamp her receipts so she did not get a refund. I would also not risk checking luxury good items into hold luggage, particularly if you are travelling to a destination that requires your suitcase to remain unlocked for unofficial customs inspection. By all means, pack the boxes but keep the bags in their cloth bag in your hand luggage


----------



## NY-LON

samanthatyy said:


> Hi folks, I've a question but I do not know where or who can I ask. Hope someone can answer me on this question. My friend is now in UK, she doesn't have a credit card to help me purchase on the Mini Flap I want, can I read her the credit card number, expire date & security code and the merchant can charge to my card directly?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The UK boutiques are very rigid with their payment procedures, so your friend will not be able to purchase the flap unless she has a credit card/cash of her own. Can you not Western Union some money to her or purchase a Visa gift card with your credit card and FedEx it to her in London?


----------



## casluvchanel

NY-LON said:


> I recommend you hand luggage them. The inspectors at the VAT desk in London always ask to see Chanel when I go to their desk for a claim. A few months ago, a lady in front of me handed over GBP 10,000 of Chanel receipts, but did not have any of the items with her. The inspector did not stamp her receipts so she did not get a refund. I would also not risk checking luxury good items into hold luggage, particularly if you are travelling to a destination that requires your suitcase to remain unlocked for unofficial customs inspection. By all means, pack the boxes but keep the bags in their cloth bag in your hand luggage


Will do. TQ for the info Ny-Lon. Ur info is certainly helps.


----------



## casluvchanel

NY-LON said:


> The UK boutiques are very rigid with their payment procedures, so your friend will not be able to purchase the flap unless she has a credit card/cash of her own. Can you not Western Union some money to her or purchase a Visa gift card with your credit card and FedEx it to her in London?


Hi Ny-Lon, may i know how rigid are they? Are they going to match the credit card's name against the passport's holder? TIA


----------



## samanthatyy

NY-LON said:


> The UK boutiques are very rigid with their payment procedures, so your friend will not be able to purchase the flap unless she has a credit card/cash of her own. Can you not Western Union some money to her or purchase a Visa gift card with your credit card and FedEx it to her in London?



Is there such thing as Visa gift card?! OMG i didn't know about it!!!! I'm in Singapore, can I do so?


----------



## samanthatyy

zaraha said:


> I don't think Chanel or many stores will agree to this, for security reasons person or the owner of the credit card must be present when purchasing.  I try to do a phone order with Chanel store they didn't allow it.  Just my two cents.


Thank you for your info!!


----------



## NY-LON

samanthatyy said:


> Is there such thing as Visa gift card?! OMG i didn't know about it!!!! I'm in Singapore, can I do so?



If there are Visa gift cards in Singapore then that is probably the best solution. I know they are widely available in the UK and USA. Good Luck


----------



## NY-LON

casluvchanel said:


> Hi Ny-Lon, may i know how rigid are they? Are they going to match the credit card's name against the passport's holder? TIA



Yes, in most cases they will check the card and the passport.


----------



## srh106

hello ladies!! Does anyone know where I can buy a small chanel boy velvet in dark blue (electric blue)? TIA!!!


----------



## spiralsnowman

Does anyone know of a lookbook I can see for Fall 2012 Chanel merchandise? I had one bookmarked, but my old laptop crashed, and I lost all my info. Would love to see what is available...


----------



## Bartender

Nat said:


> Hey Mon, good to see you! Thanks, I was just waiting for an excuse to use that smilie, finally found one, LOL!
> 
> How's the weather in California? Does it EVER get cold there?? Please say yes, haha!



Like this Smiley!


----------



## mikogurl

hello ladies! is it still ok to wear vintage chanel flap year 2001? or it's too old? I need your opinions..


----------



## dotty8

^^ I don't think pieces from this millenium are already considered to be vintage  And of course, I think it's ok to wear it, it's a classic bag


----------



## chloe speaks

do you think it's somewhat unethical for sellers to sell their bags for over what they paid, if the bag is used and a few years old?

(i know, i know, it's a market economy and demand=price, but i wasn't talking about what does happen but what should happen)


----------



## jetsetheart

Hi everyone! I'm new here and wasn't sure where to introduce myself...can't make my own thread yet, but my name is Tristan and I love Chanel!  Right now, I'm drooling over the orange GST and red and dark blue reissues - hope to make a choice for my next purchase soon!


----------



## Cheapchicktoo

What a sad day in Houston. Need a consolation. Anybody think of one?


----------



## Cheapchicktoo

Loving the chanel boy In silver. But they are sooo pricey


----------



## Mpas

Does anyone know chanel is making a blue gst with ghw?? I'm in love with this combo!!


----------



## SofieR

Does anyone know what size flap Catherine Mc fee has on the Celebrity Photos thread?  thanks


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does anyone know where I can fix my channel earrings ? I hav a earing that one of the stone just went missing  plz tell me I can


----------



## Sabrina29

Nat said:


> Drinking a cup of cappuccino all by my lonesome self....


have a nice time....


----------



## Sabrina29

mikogurl said:


> hello ladies! is it still ok to wear vintage chanel flap year 2001? or it's too old? I need your opinions..


i think its not that old...
the older the better....


----------



## Sabrina29

Mpas said:


> Does anyone know chanel is making a blue gst with ghw?? I'm in love with this combo!!


no idea


----------



## absolutanne

SofieR said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what size flap Catherine Mc fee has on the Celebrity Photos thread?  thanks



Her bag is a black east west caviar with SHW.  I think the east west line has been discontinued in the US.  It is a cute bag that is a single flap.


----------



## stylistbydesign

moving my comment...accidentally typed it in wrong thread.


----------



## BklynBabe

Not sure where to post this but I want to thank everyone here for sharing their Chanel bags. I inherited one and am not considering my first actual purchase.Researching a little on the bag brought me to this forum. It's great!

 It is a little daunting but now I feel I have done my homework and I can get what I want. (It will be a Jumbo classic, with the cc's, and gold hardware,, not sure if I will order a SPring color or classic black smooth leather). Great reading here.

B*B


----------



## BoulevardHauss

Who do you guys think I should trust, chanel boutique or caroldiva? I bought a bag off ebay, chanel boutique says it's fake and caroldiva says it's real! I'm leaning towards chanel boutique, it was a manager to told me that too!


----------



## LadyEnoki

BoulevardHauss said:
			
		

> Who do you guys think I should trust, chanel boutique or caroldiva? I bought a bag off ebay, chanel boutique says it's fake and caroldiva says it's real! I'm leaning towards chanel boutique, it was a manager to told me that too!



I bought a wallet at a consignment shop that turned out to be fake and the manager didn't know anything. Just said it felt real and couldn't look it up in the system because DUH it had no hologram number. The consignment shop lady told me the owner said it was vintage and probably a different overseas collection since she got it in Europe. I reiterated this to said manager and she shrugged and said its possible. So no don't trust them straight off the bat. I did get my money back after etinceler inauthenticated it.


----------



## BoulevardHauss

LadyEnoki said:


> I bought a wallet at a consignment shop that turned out to be fake and the manager didn't know anything. Just said it felt real and couldn't look it up in the system because DUH it had no hologram number. The consignment shop lady told me the owner said it was vintage and probably a different overseas collection since she got it in Europe. I reiterated this to said manager and she shrugged and said its possible. So no don't trust them straight off the bat. I did get my money back after etinceler inauthenticated it.



What is DUH? 

Here is the link to the chanel flap 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290767045446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I think etinceler is better than caroldiva when it comes to chanels from what I've read.


----------



## BoulevardHauss

LadyEnoki said:


> I bought a wallet at a consignment shop that turned out to be fake and the manager didn't know anything. Just said it felt real and couldn't look it up in the system because DUH it had no hologram number. The consignment shop lady told me the owner said it was vintage and probably a different overseas collection since she got it in Europe. I reiterated this to said manager and she shrugged and said its possible. So no don't trust them straight off the bat. I did get my money back after etinceler inauthenticated it.



Here was caroldiva's response. I think she sounded so unsure about chanel, she was comparing it with LV. Also chanel refused it because they think it's fake, not because it's too worn or too old. 

290767045446~~I would consider this an authentic Chanel. I see nothing wrong with it.


Perhaps Chanel refused to fix it because of its age. I don't know Chanel's policy on repairing old bags. I do know LV puts a 15 year age limit on models that have been discontinued. Another reason they might have refused it was the wear on the corners.


I do believe this to be an authentic bag.


Best regards,

Carol


----------



## LadyEnoki

BoulevardHauss said:
			
		

> Here was caroldiva's response. I think she sounded so unsure about chanel, she was comparing it with LV. Also chanel refused it because they think it's fake, not because it's too worn or too old.
> 
> 290767045446~~I would consider this an authentic Chanel. I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Perhaps Chanel refused to fix it because of its age. I don't know Chanel's policy on repairing old bags. I do know LV puts a 15 year age limit on models that have been discontinued. Another reason they might have refused it was the wear on the corners.
> 
> I do believe this to be an authentic bag.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Carol



Duh as in they couldn't look it up on the system because no hologram number. 

It seems like Chanel didn't reject it. Just a manager. Who might be inexperienced with vintage bags. Can you take it to a different store?  I don't think Chanel has an age limit to fixing bags.


----------



## BoulevardHauss

LadyEnoki said:


> Duh as in they couldn't look it up on the system because no hologram number.
> 
> It seems like Chanel didn't reject it. Just a manager. Who might be inexperienced with vintage bags. Can you take it to a different store?  I don't think Chanel has an age limit to fixing bags.



Chanel did reject it, the manager said she knows the matelasse bags very well and she knows that's not how it's suppose to be like. So she's indirectly saying it's fake without being too harsh. 

No Chanel doesn't have age limit to fix bags I've brought bag that's are from the 80s 90s to fix. 

I don't think LV has age limit either from what the sales there told me, they will fix anything that's not too worn out. 

I am in Canada so other than the boutique there's just a Holt Renfrew store I don't think they do repair. 

I don't know how to ask them to authenticate other than repair... 

Did you get your money back through Paypal?


----------



## LadyEnoki

BoulevardHauss said:
			
		

> Chanel did reject it, the manager said she knows the matelasse bags very well and she knows that's not how it's suppose to be like. So she's indirectly saying it's fake without being too harsh.
> 
> No Chanel doesn't have age limit to fix bags I've brought bag that's are from the 80s 90s to fix.
> 
> I don't think LV has age limit either from what the sales there told me, they will fix anything that's not too worn out.
> 
> I am in Canada so other than the boutique there's just a Holt Renfrew store I don't think they do repair.
> 
> I don't know how to ask them to authenticate other than repair...
> 
> Did you get your money back through Paypal?



Etinceler inauthenticated the wallet I bought at a consignment store and the owner put the money back on my credit card after I gave her the story from my research and printed out email. She was nice about it. So the ladies at etinceler are good and you just need to send them photos. I didn't go to Caroldiva because etinceler specializes in Chanel. So I can't give an opinion on Caroldiva since I never used her services. I heard that some countries won't do certain repairs and so are suggested to try to send the bag to the US since they do total refurb for 256. 

I don't know your bag or anything about vintage  if you know an SA in the US maybe you can contact them about it? What I meant also by Chanel not being the one allowed to make the final call is that it's the repair centers that can truly make the call on its authenticity. The manager can refuse yes but they can make mistakes.


----------



## moonlight67

Can u buy Chanel bags off their website!? I tried to look but it didn't show prices or where I could order?! Thanks.. I have never bought one before..  Thanks


----------



## Christine¤

Hi! Has anyone bought from malleries before? Is it a safe site to buy from?


----------



## aq7588@

I am so bummed that missed out on getting the 12A red jumbo flap


----------



## misszhou

hi ladies, pls give me opinions, im in between two preowned bags, 
1. chanel red patent 10c jumbo #13 
2. chanel maxi red caviar #12 (im not sure which red, seller told me its kinda maroon)
and the chanel maxi red caviar is ofcourse more expensive...is #12 a little bit too old? the jumbo one is 3050usd , the maxi one is 3315. is the price too expensive?
please help me to decide!


----------



## misszhou

hi ladies, pls give me opinions, im in between two preowned bags, 
1. chanel red patent 10c jumbo #13 
2. chanel maxi red caviar #12 (im not sure which red, seller told me its kinda maroon)
and the chanel maxi red caviar is ofcourse more expensive...is #12 a little bit too old? the jumbo one is 3050usd , the maxi one is 3315. is the price too expensive?
please help me to decide!


----------



## Penelope1988

Hi ladies 
Today is my first day inthis forum


----------



## queenfrancesca

Hey Ladies!!

Where is the best place online to get used Chanel Bags??

Thanks!


----------



## pawankalyan

hi....
Arc Travels
Madurai Radha Travels
MJT Travels


----------



## Chanbal

queenfrancesca said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Where is the best place online to get used Chanel Bags??
> 
> Thanks!



Check the link below, it shows several recommended sellers. Good Luck with finding your bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html


----------



## lshcat

Oh dear I love this.. what is this bag? Thanks! http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-340.html#post23215145


----------



## roger1646

Cool


----------



## GirlLvsBags

Hello all~  I am looking for a new wallet because my wallet just get stolen >=( I happened to spot the zip around wallet in violet. but I think is sold out in stores and the only one I can find is on ebay.  I fall in love with that color on first sight!  here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...NG-WALLET-ZIP-CC-LOGO-/120843365737?pt=Wallet
Unfortunately, the price is little high@_@  Does anyone knows what's the original price for this specific color and what year was it?  And what will be the estimated market value for this now?  
Thanks in advance for sharing~!
btw, I also found a pre-owned in a different color(pink) for 1/3 of the violet's listing price =\  And it's tempting......


----------



## Bag2gal

I am new to this forum and am soooo excited to use it.  Love getting advice on bags from fellow bagaholics!!


----------



## mrsMP

Does anyone know if this Rita bag comes in another color? TIA!


----------



## Santyf

misszhou said:


> hi ladies, pls give me opinions, im in between two preowned bags,
> 1. chanel red patent 10c jumbo #13
> 2. chanel maxi red caviar #12 (im not sure which red, seller told me its kinda maroon)
> and the chanel maxi red caviar is ofcourse more expensive...is #12 a little bit too old? the jumbo one is 3050usd , the maxi one is 3315. is the price too expensive?
> please help me to decide!



i"ll go with chanel jumbo red/maroon caviar


----------



## misszhou

Santyf said:


> i"ll go with chanel jumbo red/maroon caviar



i finally ended up with black maxi caviar  its heavy but i love it...


----------



## iloveab

hi everyone, has the cruise 2013 collection being sold in the chanel shop in Vienna?


----------



## Xcouturelubb

I actually need immediate assistance.
I apologize for interrupting this thread.
I am not able to begin a thread due to being a new member.
(PURCHASING OVER THE PHONE THROUGH Neiman Marcus, CHANEL)
I live in Tennessee, we here have no Neiman Marcus.

Fortunately, I will not be charged for tax. However, since this purchase is being made over the phone, I cannot see what I am purchasing nor can i trust what I am being sent.
I know I sound just a wee bit paranoid but, I think this is normal and acceptable knowing that this is my FIRST Chanel flap bag, jumbo gold hardware, caviar. Its a huge purchase and investment, so I just want to make sure that I am not being cheated out of my money. This is my dream bag, so it is a big deal. My major question is, should i trust that I will be okay? That they will not replace my authentic bag with a fake? If anyone can give me a guideline about ordering over the phone, I'd truly appreciate it. Please understand this is a huge investment and and special purchase. Yes, I have been called after being on the waiting list for sometime. So now that its real, I am stoked and freaked out. I just want this to go smoothly and appropriately. I apologize for interrupting this thread, but I think of all handbag collectors, this is the forum that would understand most. I appreciate the help!

* I want to add that, I have yet seen an authentic black caviar flap bag, gold hardware, jumbo in person.
I have only seen, beige jumbo, gold hardware, lambskin.
burgundy lambskin, medium, gold hardware.
Maxi flap black, gold hardware, lambskin.
So i do not know what to expect. The makes caviar makes a huge difference especially with the interior.
Anyone with a Caviar, please fill me in. I truly appreciate it (:


----------



## irene83

Xcouturelubb said:


> I actually need immediate assistance.
> I apologize for interrupting this thread.
> I am not able to begin a thread due to being a new member.
> (PURCHASING OVER THE PHONE THROUGH Neiman Marcus, CHANEL)
> I live in Tennessee, we here have no Neiman Marcus.
> 
> Fortunately, I will not be charged for tax. However, since this purchase is being made over the phone, I cannot see what I am purchasing nor can i trust what I am being sent.
> I know I sound just a wee bit paranoid but, I think this is normal and acceptable knowing that this is my FIRST Chanel flap bag, jumbo gold hardware, caviar. Its a huge purchase and investment, so I just want to make sure that I am not being cheated out of my money. This is my dream bag, so it is a big deal. My major question is, should i trust that I will be okay? That they will not replace my authentic bag with a fake? If anyone can give me a guideline about ordering over the phone, I'd truly appreciate it. Please understand this is a huge investment and and special purchase. Yes, I have been called after being on the waiting list for sometime. So now that its real, I am stoked and freaked out. I just want this to go smoothly and appropriately. I apologize for interrupting this thread, but I think of all handbag collectors, this is the forum that would understand most. I appreciate the help!
> 
> * I want to add that, I have yet seen an authentic black caviar flap bag, gold hardware, jumbo in person.
> I have only seen, beige jumbo, gold hardware, lambskin.
> burgundy lambskin, medium, gold hardware.
> Maxi flap black, gold hardware, lambskin.
> So i do not know what to expect. The makes caviar makes a huge difference especially with the interior.
> Anyone with a Caviar, please fill me in. I truly appreciate it (:



Why would you think you'd be cheated if you are directly dealing with NM? I'm not sure if I understand what the concern is? Also you can send the bag back if you don't like what you've received.


----------



## ishop05

True.. If you are buying from stores as such.. For sure they sell authentic ones! Plus you can return if you dont like what you receive. No worries!


----------



## RKSP

Hi all! I'm a new PurseForum member and total Chanel-aholic. I just bought my very first one from BBOS private sale. It's a Classic 2.55 Quilted Caviar Leather Small Double Flap Shoulder Handbag in burgundy with GHW. I have yet to wear it because it's just so pretty. But now I want another one. This time new with the pretty box and everything. Your posts are helping me decide so thanks!


----------



## andrizpiz

im making my first Chanel purchase but am having trouble deciding!

Should I purchase a vintage Jumbo flap or classic 2.55 flap because: its cheaper, more unique. 
or
should I buy a brand new caviar GST? --> great cause itll be brand new, but more expensive. a bit more practical than a classic 2.55, but I could also opt for a vintage jumbo. hmmmm


----------



## Michele728

andrizpiz said:


> im making my first Chanel purchase but am having trouble deciding!
> 
> Should I purchase a vintage Jumbo flap or classic 2.55 flap because: its cheaper, more unique.
> or
> should I buy a brand new caviar GST? --> great cause itll be brand new, but more expensive. a bit more practical than a classic 2.55, but I could also opt for a vintage jumbo. hmmmm


I would purchase a classic 2.55 flap. You can find some on Ebay for a great price!


----------



## katie2512

Hi all,im also newbie to this forum and really need to buy a grey patent jumbo for my bday that coming up but its seem really hard to find and i dont live close to any NM or Saks. Could anyone help me to find it available somewhere and how could i buy it?i live in Atlantic city,NJ.


----------



## Slin2678

Hi. Not only am I a newbie to the forum, I am a clueless husband about purses in general. I'm just starting to do my research because my wife loves Chanel and has never owned a Chanel purse. I want to surprise her with one this Christmas but have no idea what style, where to buy, and what is a reasonable price. My questions are:

What is a good black starter purse for a first time owner ($1000-1500 price range)?
Is that a realistic price range for a good starter purse?
What are the most reliable online sites with the best value from your experience?

All I know is she wants a black purse and usually prefers a classic look. Any assistance is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sprina

hello ladies, may i know when is the next price increase? beginning of Dec?


----------



## ashin121

Slin2678 said:
			
		

> Hi. Not only am I a newbie to the forum, I am a clueless husband about purses in general. I'm just starting to do my research because my wife loves Chanel and has never owned a Chanel purse. I want to surprise her with one this Christmas but have no idea what style, where to buy, and what is a reasonable price. My questions are:
> 
> What is a good black starter purse for a first time owner ($1000-1500 price range)?
> Is that a realistic price range for a good starter purse?
> What are the most reliable online sites with the best value from your experience?
> 
> All I know is she wants a black purse and usually prefers a classic look. Any assistance is appreciated. Thanks in advance.



That's really sweet of you.  I just started collecting Chanel myself. So I've done quite the research.  The classic flap bags are currently priced at 4400 for the medium size and 4900 for the jumbo size and 5300 for the maxi. The mini is 2400 but in my opinion, its too small. there is a classic clutch with chain that came out that is 2600.  it has a classic look.  Most popular is the jumbo but med is great too!   They go up in price (~$600) about every 6 months so its quite the investment. For instance in 2010 the jumbo was 2650. 

The seasonal bags are less but still over 2000.  

As far as reliable sites.... Honestly reading these websites and forums ive realized that websites like eBay etc are risky. 

You can try eBay, malleries.com, etc and if you find one you like that is in good condition you can have it authenticated for free here on this forum under "authenticate this" as long as you provide the details required ( there are instructions).  Even then... It's risky because there have been stories of sellers posting pictures of authentic purses and then sending  fakes. Make sure you pay through Paypal so that if this happens you can easily file a dispute and get your money back. 

When getting a preowned bag .. Most people want the dust bag, hologram sticker inside the bag, authenticity card and box. The hologram and authenticity card is the most important.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Hello! I'm a new PurseForum member and it's my first post...hehe..
I'm so enjoying being here and your posts are all great...!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Thanks for the great info....


----------



## Slin2678

ashin121 said:


> That's really sweet of you.  I just started collecting Chanel myself. So I've done quite the research.  The classic flap bags are currently priced at 4400 for the medium size and 4900 for the jumbo size and 5300 for the maxi. The mini is 2400 but in my opinion, its too small. there is a classic clutch with chain that came out that is 2600.  it has a classic look.  Most popular is the jumbo but med is great too!   They go up in price (~$600) about every 6 months so its quite the investment. For instance in 2010 the jumbo was 2650.
> 
> The seasonal bags are less but still over 2000.
> 
> As far as reliable sites.... Honestly reading these websites and forums ive realized that websites like eBay etc are risky.
> 
> You can try eBay, malleries.com, etc and if you find one you like that is in good condition you can have it authenticated for free here on this forum under "authenticate this" as long as you provide the details required ( there are instructions).  Even then... It's risky because there have been stories of sellers posting pictures of authentic purses and then sending  fakes. Make sure you pay through Paypal so that if this happens you can easily file a dispute and get your money back.
> 
> When getting a preowned bag .. Most people want the dust bag, hologram sticker inside the bag, authenticity card and box. The hologram and authenticity card is the most important.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!



Thanks for your advice.  I will go and do a little more research.  Are there any seasonal bag styles that you like?


----------



## ashin121

Slin2678 said:


> Thanks for your advice.  I will go and do a little more research.  Are there any seasonal bag styles that you like?



This one below is a seasonal bag and is still has a flap but it's $2600.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/rainy-day-reveal-788142.html

The classic clutch with chain looks like a classic flap too and is $2600.  I would give her this one... if the m/l or jumbo classic flap is not an option.

I would just go to a Chanel boutique or SAKs or Neiman and just state that you limit is 2000-2500 and ask what there is.  YOu can get a wallet in the $1000s. 

There is a kisslock clutch that's not a flap (i know you mentioned your wife wanted the classic look.. meaning it has a flap), but it's $1900 i want to say... not sure on the price. it is one of the classics though.


----------



## rosyness

i was at n.m. in sf yesterday and saw an ice blue patent leather chanel bag.  it is haunting me! anyone know the color i'm talking about?


----------



## cmontoya1989

Does anyone know the current US price for the Classic Chanel Medallion Tote? I want in gold hardware and black caviar. . . .


----------



## jamamcg

Hello there. Does anybody know when the Métier dart collection will be in boutiques???


----------



## cmontoya1989

irene83 said:


> Why would you think you'd be cheated if you are directly dealing with NM? I'm not sure if I understand what the concern is? Also you can send the bag back if you don't like what you've received.


It's completely understandable that you're nervous.  I (along with many other ladies on this forum) have black jumbo caviar flaps in gold that we can show you.  Surely NM will have authentic ones so don't be worried about that!  You've made a wonderful first choice bag - they're beautiful!


----------



## cmontoya1989

irene83 said:


> Why would you think you'd be cheated if you are directly dealing with NM? I'm not sure if I understand what the concern is? Also you can send the bag back if you don't like what you've received.


oops sorry! lol wrong post!


----------



## cmontoya1989

Xcouturelubb said:


> I actually need immediate assistance.
> I apologize for interrupting this thread.
> I am not able to begin a thread due to being a new member.
> (PURCHASING OVER THE PHONE THROUGH Neiman Marcus, CHANEL)
> I live in Tennessee, we here have no Neiman Marcus.
> 
> Fortunately, I will not be charged for tax. However, since this purchase is being made over the phone, I cannot see what I am purchasing nor can i trust what I am being sent.
> I know I sound just a wee bit paranoid but, I think this is normal and acceptable knowing that this is my FIRST Chanel flap bag, jumbo gold hardware, caviar. Its a huge purchase and investment, so I just want to make sure that I am not being cheated out of my money. This is my dream bag, so it is a big deal. My major question is, should i trust that I will be okay? That they will not replace my authentic bag with a fake? If anyone can give me a guideline about ordering over the phone, I'd truly appreciate it. Please understand this is a huge investment and and special purchase. Yes, I have been called after being on the waiting list for sometime. So now that its real, I am stoked and freaked out. I just want this to go smoothly and appropriately. I apologize for interrupting this thread, but I think of all handbag collectors, this is the forum that would understand most. I appreciate the help!
> 
> * I want to add that, I have yet seen an authentic black caviar flap bag, gold hardware, jumbo in person.
> I have only seen, beige jumbo, gold hardware, lambskin.
> burgundy lambskin, medium, gold hardware.
> Maxi flap black, gold hardware, lambskin.
> So i do not know what to expect. The makes caviar makes a huge difference especially with the interior.
> Anyone with a Caviar, please fill me in. I truly appreciate it (:


It's completely understandable that you're nervous. I (along with many other ladies on this forum) have black jumbo caviar flaps in gold that we can show you. Surely NM will have authentic ones so don't be worried about that!  You've made a wonderful first choice bag - they're beautiful!


----------



## Slin2678

ashin121 said:


> This one below is a seasonal bag and is still has a flap but it's $2600.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/rainy-day-reveal-788142.html
> 
> The classic clutch with chain looks like a classic flap too and is $2600.  I would give her this one... if the m/l or jumbo classic flap is not an option.
> 
> I would just go to a Chanel boutique or SAKs or Neiman and just state that you limit is 2000-2500 and ask what there is.  YOu can get a wallet in the $1000s.
> 
> There is a kisslock clutch that's not a flap (i know you mentioned your wife wanted the classic look.. meaning it has a flap), but it's $1900 i want to say... not sure on the price. it is one of the classics though.



Thank you for the advice. I decided to just go to Nieman Marcus to get it. It's worth paying a little more for a new one. I'll post a pic when I get it.


----------



## ashin121

Slin2678 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I decided to just go to Nieman Marcus to get it. It's worth paying a little more for a new one. I'll post a pic when I get it.



Try the Clutch with Chain or the French Riviera. They look like the classic flap and is a good alternative. The Clutch with Chain is in the classic line so the value with keep increasing. The French Riviera is seasonal so it may be discontinued in the future. It's always better to go classic, but the classic clutch with chain is short single strap. if she wants more of the classic look with the ability to do a double strap or a single strap (i know you may not know what that means.. but it's a function of the classic flap).. then go with the French Riviera.  They are both 2600. The French riviera large is 2700, for the small it's 2600.  It comes in Black, which I would get if you want it to look more like the classic flap.  I go to Neiman Marcus too. The return policy is really good. So if your wife ends up wanting to exchange/return it.. it's really easy there.

Good luck! She's lucky!   My next purchase is a classic clutch with chain too


----------



## bgirl525

andrizpiz said:


> im making my first Chanel purchase but am having trouble deciding!
> 
> Should I purchase a vintage Jumbo flap or classic 2.55 flap because: its cheaper, more unique.
> or
> should I buy a brand new caviar GST? --> great cause itll be brand new, but more expensive. a bit more practical than a classic 2.55, but I could also opt for a vintage jumbo. hmmmm



I have a new GST and a vintage jumbo...I love both of them...I am currently wearing the jumbo.  The GST will not fit on my shoulder when I wear a thicker jacket.   Both are great and classic handbags.  Think about which one will you use more?  Good luck!


----------



## jazzi81

hey all  ...prob a really commonly asked question but i cant find any info i need in the authenticity section and faq's ect so im curious,ive heard of chanel vintage having a 3 circle etched zipper pull,but when i search on google...no pics??..and i couldnt find any exact links to posts on any pics in the entire forum,and im very curious to see what it looks like...are we talking THREE CIRCLES exactly ??...as ive also heard of swirly three??? as i have come accross a lovely black quilted tote with gold hardware with chain ect like the chanels vintage style that has a zipper pull that SOUNDS similar but prob isnt lol ...i cant find info typing in google so im curious to know exactly what this looks like as this bag has 3 circles on the zipper pull , pictured like the logo below is that a known zipper pull of some kind maybe??? TIA everyone


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Wat do you ladies think about the Chanel boy bag ? Do you think it going to be another classic bag n with increasing prices or it just going to be another seasonal bag ? Opinions


----------



## Baby_ann13

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> Wat do you ladies think about the Chanel boy bag ? Do you think it going to be another classic bag n with increasing prices or it just going to be another seasonal bag ? Opinions



I hope it becomes a classic! I think it's seasonal but I want one so bad and I can't afford one at the moment. I hope they continue making them though. I love the style, it's unique and beautiful.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does anyone know wat happens to all the boutique store in NYC for Chanel ? I tried to call and no one pick up . How can I reach them ?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Wow finally someone on 57 th in NYC pick up . They were like ok all we have is black n I can't check the other store inventory n I can't call u wen new bags come in . Now I noe why I always shop at department store  such an attitude !!


----------



## krittle323

Does anyone know what the names of these bags are called?  I think the quilted tote is the Cerf but am not sure since I've never seen a quilted one.

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...hatting-please-lucy-hale-urban-shopper-03.jpg

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...hanel-no-chatting-please-image-2446428103.jpg


----------



## Auriel

Hi everyone! New here and just wanna say hi! 
I just started on Chanel collection and say will continue to be a fan!


----------



## Doro Doro

Hi Everyone,

Please help. I am new to the forum. Not sure if this is the right place to post this question. I just got my first M/L Classic flap from Nordstrom. I have the authenticity card, but I cannot find the hologram sticker. Should I be concerned?


----------



## vanilje

Doro Doro said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please help. I am new to the forum. Not sure if this is the right place to post this question. I just got my first M/L Classic flap from Nordstrom. I have the authenticity card, but I cannot find the hologram sticker. Should I be concerned?



Hi, take a look at the left corner of the bag (The flap facing towards you.) 
It's very small, about the size of a fingernail.


----------



## scaredycat

Hi all..quick question, is the half moon flap bag (not the WOC), always available every season? Thanks!


----------



## Doro Doro

vanilje said:


> Hi, take a look at the left corner of the bag (The flap facing towards you.)
> It's very small, about the size of a fingernail.


Found it. Thanks!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

How much do the Chanel logo studs typically cost?


----------



## Lvnglife

I got a present from my DH but I prefer a different flap.  How do I exchange, he lost his receipt?


----------



## queenofchic

Lvnglife said:


> I got a present from my DH but I prefer a different flap.  How do I exchange, he lost his receipt?



^ Did he buy it at a Chanel boutique (within 14 days) or a dept store (varies)?  If he bought it at a dept store (NM, Nordstrom, etc..), the SA can look up the transaction with his card.  Call the store where he bought it & ask.


----------



## Lvnglife

queenofchic said:
			
		

> ^ Did he buy it at a Chanel boutique (within 14 days) or a dept store (varies)?  If he bought it at a dept store (NM, Nordstrom, etc..), the SA can look up the transaction with his card.  Call the store where he bought it & ask.



Thanks...it was @ boutique.  But more than 14 days.... Tags r still attached.  Do they make exceptions 4 Xmas gifts?


----------



## smartsoh

Just curious to know, do you think a Chanel bag is authentic if the serial number on the official receipt, authenticity card and hologram tag tally?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Probably purchasing my first Chanel piece tomorrow!!! I don't know why but I am kinda nervous. Any tips??


----------



## juicy935

Yoshi1296 said:


> Probably purchasing my first Chanel piece tomorrow!!! I don't know why but I am kinda nervous. Any tips??


just make sure you really really love it!


----------



## glamour7

Advice Please!

I currently have a black jumbo in caviar in ghw.
I am purchasing a medium flap, but I cannot decide between a red lambskin in shw or beige caviar with ghw.

I love both but,
I am worried that red lambskin will scratch easily and that it will lose it's shape in the future. 
I am also worried that the beige caviar will get dirty easily.

Can anyone with beige or lambskin flaps give me any advice? and which one I should buy? thanks!


----------



## rosyness

I have neither but both sound delish.  I'd probably go with the beige unless you are quite sure this is the ONLY chanel bag you'll ever own, then go red lambskin because scratches or not, I am guessing that one will age best.  Keep some scarves or tissues inside when you are not using it, to help it keep its shape.


----------



## mikomiko

Hi guys,

Am i idiot enough if I buy a Chanel jumbo flap bag from reseller who I found through IG? Funny fact is the seller only accept bank wire as she does not have paypal account. 

She sent me lots of picture but hologram sticker, because she does not want to ruin the bag and she knew she wont be able to get clear shoot of it.


----------



## tutushopper

mikomiko said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Am i idiot enough if I buy a Chanel jumbo flap bag from reseller who I found through IG? Funny fact is the seller only accept bank wire as she does not have paypal account.
> 
> She sent me lots of picture but hologram sticker, because she does not want to ruin the bag and she knew she wont be able to get clear shoot of it.



Post it in the "authenticate this Chanel" forum first.


----------



## SassieMe

mikomiko said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Am i idiot enough if I buy a Chanel jumbo flap bag from reseller who I found through IG? Funny fact is the seller only accept bank wire as she does not have paypal account.
> 
> She sent me lots of picture but hologram sticker, because she does not want to ruin the bag and she knew she wont be able to get clear shoot of it.



Maybe it's just me, but I would NEVER send a bank wire to someone I didn't know AND trust.  There are too many things here that would make me walk away from this - FAST!!


----------



## tutushopper

SassieMe said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I would NEVER send a bank wire to someone I didn't know AND trust.  There are too many things here that would make me walk away for this.



This, too +1


----------



## mikomiko

SassieMe said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I would NEVER send a bank wire to someone I didn't know AND trust.  There are too many things here that would make me walk away from this - FAST!!



yea my bf told me about all the risks, better to spend $1000 extra to get a brand new bag (RISK FREE) than paying cheaper price with too many risks. but at some point i want to believe this seller. lol

do you realize that there are lots of Chanel and Hermes reseller in IG. They have quite good collection and the price isnt too bad. I wonder if they are trusted seller.


----------



## teachgirl789

Hello Ladies.  Would any of you or have you ever purchased a Chanel bag from a major department store without the authenticity card?  Just curious...does it lower the value if the card is missing or doesn't match the hologram label, even if it is indeed authentic?


----------



## tutushopper

teachgirl789 said:


> Hello Ladies.  Would any of you or have you ever purchased a Chanel bag from a major department store without the authenticity card?  Just curious...does it lower the value if the card is missing or doesn't match the hologram label, even if it is indeed authentic?



It doesn't lower the value of the bag to _you_, but I have no idea about if you resell it down the road.  That said, there are authentication services that you can use that show the bag to be authentic, which you could use to put in your auction so help ease a potential buyer's mind.  It also would protect you, as you already have proof that it's authentic.

Department stores rotate their display bags often, but I would think they would still have the authenticity cards inside unless someone has taken them, which is a really ratty thing to do.

If it were a bag I really badly wanted and there was only one without the card, I'd buy it.


----------



## teachgirl789

tutushopper said:
			
		

> It doesn't lower the value of the bag to you, but I have no idea about if you resell it down the road.  That said, there are authentication services that you can use that show the bag to be authentic, which you could use to put in your auction so help ease a potential buyer's mind.  It also would protect you, as you already have proof that it's authentic.
> 
> Department stores rotate their display bags often, but I would think they would still have the authenticity cards inside unless someone has taken them, which is a really ratty thing to do.
> 
> If it were a bag I really badly wanted and there was only one without the card, I'd buy it.



Thanks for sharing! Those were interesting points to think about.


----------



## Chanelfanz

teachgirl789 said:


> Hello Ladies.  Would any of you or have you ever purchased a Chanel bag from a major department store without the authenticity card?  Just curious...does it lower the value if the card is missing or doesn't match the hologram label, even if it is indeed authentic?



I  have actually bought a GST  from Heathrow airport that has the hologram sticker missing( I didnt notice it at that time), it came with the authenticity card but has no sign of the sticker.  I have been trying to contact them over the phone but seems no one answer the phone forever


----------



## Myrkur

Going shopping tomorrow! Need a new wallet and maybe a boy flap if they have it hehehehe


----------



## teachgirl789

Chanelfanz said:


> I  have actually bought a GST  from Heathrow airport that has the hologram sticker missing( I didnt notice it at that time), it came with the authenticity card but has no sign of the sticker.  I have been trying to contact them over the phone but seems no one answer the phone forever


Oh no, missing a hologram sticker is a big deal!  Hopefully you're just overlooking where it is located...good luck to you


----------



## queenofchic

Chanelfanz said:


> I  have actually bought a GST  from Heathrow airport that has the hologram sticker missing( I didnt notice it at that time), it came with the authenticity card but has no sign of the sticker.  I have been trying to contact them over the phone but seems no one answer the phone forever



^ The hologram sticker is really small.  Try feeling around your bag & looking for it again.  A new bag purchased from the boutique shouldn't be like that.  Hopefully, you were able to find it.


----------



## Ange-

Does anyone use a felt organiser or insert in their classic flaps to stop the inside getting dented? I'm a bit worried about what my keys could do, but maybe I should put them in a little pouch.


----------



## tutushopper

I don't use any kind of insert, and don't really worry about inside dents.  I just toss what I use inside and enjoy the bag  but if you would be more comfortable with using a liner, you could do that, or else make a little key holder thing (or get a little pouch for your keys).


----------



## Blondinca

Ladies, i know its abit silly question, how to know the different of RED color in Chanel ? sometimes i read 12A or 12C or 9C, to be honest i dont understand, is it mentioned in box when we buy it ? Thank you if some of you would love to explain 
I only know when i bought my bag, i want RED color, then i get it i paid finish


----------



## tutushopper

Blondinca said:


> Ladies, i know its abit silly question, how to know the different of RED color in Chanel ? sometimes i read 12A or 12C or 9C, to be honest i dont understand, is it mentioned in box when we buy it ? Thank you if some of you would love to explain
> I only know when i bought my bag, i want RED color, then i get it i paid finish



Hi.  Chanel has different reds for each season.  They also have different leathers and hardware, for instance 12A is in caviar and 12C is in lambskin; both have silver hardware.  9C had gold hardware.  A stands for autumn/winter, C is cruise (comes out in winter), and P is spring/summer (which has two "acts" or release times).  The color on the box sometimes says rouge, red, or other names.  The main thing is if you love a particular red, then you should buy it and then you will be happy.


----------



## Blondinca

Thank you *tutushopper* so now i know my new red GST is 12A 



tutushopper said:


> Hi.  Chanel has different reds for each season.  They also have different leathers and hardware, for instance 12A is in caviar and 12C is in lambskin; both have silver hardware.  9C had gold hardware.  A stands for autumn/winter, C is cruise (comes out in winter), and P is spring/summer (which has two "acts" or release times).  The color on the box sometimes says rouge, red, or other names.  The main thing is if you love a particular red, then you should buy it and then you will be happy.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hi guys... Something I noticed about celebrities and vintage chanels.

They are like us, wearing vintage bags... Do you think they are also on the Internet bidding for a bag or going to consignment stores looking for one?

Or is it a hand me down ? Can't really imagine them sitting at home, bidding ...


----------



## mom4allboys

I'm hoping someone can help me figure out how to upload my photos from my iPhone or iPad. Every time I try to post photos, the site says I need to resize to 1200 x 0 which makes no sense. I even installed a resizing app and it will not work. I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun!  Thanks!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Officially decided to save up for a boy bag!!! Soooo excited!!


----------



## jlo110

teachgirl789 said:


> Hello Ladies.  Would any of you or have you ever purchased a Chanel bag from a major department store without the authenticity card?  Just curious...does it lower the value if the card is missing or doesn't match the hologram label, even if it is indeed authentic?


You bring up a very good question. I don't know if I would or not. I guess it depends on how bad I want the bag and if the bag was available elsewhere.


----------



## mom4allboys

mom4allboys said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me figure out how to upload my photos from my iPhone or iPad. Every time I try to post photos, the site says I need to resize to 1200 x 0 which makes no sense. I even installed a resizing app and it will not work. I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun!  Thanks!



Ok so I just realized this is an app so I think I can start sharing pics of my new obsession!


----------



## cassarahaven

Anyone here. Help me please.. Should i get chanel gst or lv tivoli pm plus gucci boston leather? I really want gst so bad. I love chanel sounds classy than lv and gucci. But i'm concern about people said gst will sagging and not hold up forever.. Help me.. TIA


----------



## tutushopper

cassarahaven said:


> Anyone here. Help me please.. Should i get chanel gst or lv tivoli pm plus gucci boston leather? I really want gst so bad. I love chanel sounds classy than lv and gucci. But i'm concern about people said gst will sagging and not hold up forever.. Help me.. TIA



Buy what you love:  the GST.


----------



## babycakes1234

Yoshi1296 said:


> Officially decided to save up for a boy bag!!! Soooo excited!!


hi yoshi, same here!!!! i want to get a boy bag quilted so desperately but they are sold out everywhere here in the UK.


----------



## cassarahaven

tutushopper said:


> Buy what you love:  the GST.



Thanks for the advice.. But is it worth to buy 1 bag instead of 2bag in same price?


----------



## natashajia

hi guys im thinking to get a bracelet, which one do you think better? buy chanel bracelet or just go straight to tiffany&co?


----------



## september0987

I am lucky enough to have someone with employee discount offer me a 30-40% off depends on which bag at Louis Vuiton. I do not own any LV before ( I do own a few designer purses, just not LV and I am saving up for a Chanel classic). So I am very curious if you could get one back from LV and price doesnt matter, what will be your pick? And if you are in my situation, will you buy the bag because of the discount you have or will you keep saving up for the CHanel classic flap bag?  Thank you in advance for your answer


----------



## tutushopper

september0987 said:


> I am lucky enough to have someone with employee discount offer me a 30-40% off depends on which bag at Louis Vuiton. I do not own any LV before ( I do own a few designer purses, just not LV and I am saving up for a Chanel classic). So I am very curious if you could get one back from LV and price doesnt matter, what will be your pick? And if you are in my situation, will you buy the bag because of the discount you have or will you keep saving up for the CHanel classic flap bag?  Thank you in advance for your answer



I would keep saving for the Chanel classic flap bag.


----------



## kellynt

september0987 said:


> I am lucky enough to have someone with employee discount offer me a 30-40% off depends on which bag at Louis Vuiton. I do not own any LV before ( I do own a few designer purses, just not LV and I am saving up for a Chanel classic). So I am very curious if you could get one back from LV and price doesnt matter, what will be your pick? And if you are in my situation, will you buy the bag because of the discount you have or will you keep saving up for the CHanel classic flap bag?  Thank you in advance for your answer



i'd save for chanel but if you have extra money to buy then u should get the lv empreinte artsy or the classic monogram artsy.  i never like lv but their artsy is an exception


----------



## kellynt

natashajia said:


> hi guys im thinking to get a bracelet, which one do you think better? buy chanel bracelet or just go straight to tiffany&co?



i'd pick tiffany over chanel when it come to jewelry, but i'd pick tacori over tiffany hence the quality are the same, tiffany just way too overpriced


----------



## tutushopper

cassarahaven said:


> Thanks for the advice.. But is it worth to buy 1 bag instead of 2bag in same price?



Quality (and desire) over quantity is usually best.    Unless you get them all.  Then that works.


----------



## tutushopper

kellynt said:


> i'd pick tiffany over chanel when it come to jewelry, but i'd pick tacori over tiffany hence the quality are the same, tiffany just way too overpriced



I had just typed out a long statement saying the same thing; fine jewelry over costume jewelry hands down (although I do love Chanel CJ), but if it's not something super special, you are paying a ton for the Tiffany name.  If you are looking at lower priced items especially, you will find way better deals elsewhere.  That said, I do love Tiffany & Co. and Cartier.


----------



## kellynt

tutushopper said:


> I had just typed out a long statement saying the same thing; fine jewelry over costume jewelry hands down (although I do love Chanel CJ), but if it's not something super special, you are paying a ton for the Tiffany name.  If you are looking at lower priced items especially, you will find way better deals elsewhere.  That said, I do love Tiffany & Co. and Cartier.



yes i totally agree, tiffany is just selling the name i love chanel jewelry but i dont own any because with that price i pay for at chanel, i can get something way better at a fine jewelry store and it lasted forever


----------



## missvero

Hey I just bought a mini chanel bag today and it has a mirror (well there was one) and I was wondering if you ever saw a mini chanel bag with a mirror inside?? im scared I just bought a fake bag... but everything else seems very genuine


----------



## september0987

kellynt said:


> i'd save for chanel but if you have extra money to buy then u should get the lv empreinte artsy or the classic monogram artsy.  i never like lv but their artsy is an exception


Thank you so much for your input. The only pattern that I am interested in LV is empreinte but since I am very petite that why I am debating on whether to get a Speedy or Artsy. LV never makes it to my to-buy-list but because it is a huge discount, I just feel the need to take advantage of it  I saw on your profile pic, is it a caviar medium flap bag with GHW? It is so gorgeous and you own such beautiful bags.. I am so jealous


----------



## kellynt

september0987 said:


> Thank you so much for your input. The only pattern that I am interested in LV is empreinte but since I am very petite that why I am debating on whether to get a Speedy or Artsy. LV never makes it to my to-buy-list but because it is a huge discount, I just feel the need to take advantage of it  I saw on your profile pic, is it a caviar medium flap bag with GHW? It is so gorgeous and you own such beautiful bags.. I am so jealous



i only like artsy from lv, the rest of their design i dont really care.  im really short too. i own an lv empreinte artsy in neige n i wear it well, the only down side is that it really heavy.  this bag is dif. from others, the more u wear it, the better shape i will get n look


----------



## tutushopper

missvero said:


> Hey I just bought a mini chanel bag today and it has a mirror (well there was one) and I was wondering if you ever saw a mini chanel bag with a mirror inside?? im scared I just bought a fake bag... but everything else seems very genuine



I really think you do need to get this authenticated.  Spending $5 is not so much for peace of mind.


----------



## Xcouturelubb

cmontoya1989 said:


> It's completely understandable that you're nervous. I (along with many other ladies on this forum) have black jumbo caviar flaps in gold that we can show you. Surely NM will have authentic ones so don't be worried about that!  You've made a wonderful first choice bag - they're beautiful!




I am so late on this reply. thanks so much for helping out  Ive had the bag for over two months now, i am, in love. however within the first month, ive gotten a SCRATCH! on the bottom of the bag.... i have no idea what to do. i feel ashamed, that my baby got hurt. really eats me up. but other than that my jumbo looks AMAZING . again thank you


----------



## cmontoya1989

Xcouturelubb said:


> I am so late on this reply. thanks so much for helping out  Ive had the bag for over two months now, i am, in love. however within the first month, ive gotten a SCRATCH! on the bottom of the bag.... i have no idea what to do. i feel ashamed, that my baby got hurt. really eats me up. but other than that my jumbo looks AMAZING . again thank you



OH NO! How did that happen?


----------



## BabyDollChic

I have a question for all you Chanel enthusiasts. Is the red M/L classic flap in caviar (either hardware) being made this season? I've been calling around to multiple stores (NM, Saks, and Beegdorfs) and have been told that it was only made in lambskin, but I think I've seen some posters on here that have purchased it. I've been going a little nuts with the price increase rumor!


----------



## ChanelLV0

excited to purchase my first chanel bag!! Im thinking jumbo caviar


----------



## tutushopper

BabyDollChic said:


> I have a question for all you Chanel enthusiasts. Is the red M/L classic flap in caviar (either hardware) being made this season? I've been calling around to multiple stores (NM, Saks, and Beegdorfs) and have been told that it was only made in lambskin, but I think I've seen some posters on here that have purchased it. I've been going a little nuts with the price increase rumor!



They made a red in soft caviar for fall (12A) and then they made a lambskin for cruise (13C) that were basically the same shade of red.  A new red is going to come out for act II of spring/summer (13P) that will be lambskin with ghw.  12A and 13C had shw.  Hope this helps.  The 12A soft caviar (not the usual stiff caviar) are long gone sad to say.


----------



## BabyDollChic

tutushopper said:


> They made a red in soft caviar for fall (12A) and then they made a lambskin for cruise (13C) that were basically the same shade of red.  A new red is going to come out for act II of spring/summer (13P) that will be lambskin with ghw.  12A and 13C had shw.  Hope this helps.  The 12A soft caviar (not the usual stiff caviar) are long gone sad to say.



Thank you so much! I was looking for a red in the regular caviar, guess I'll have to wait and see next season.


----------



## SuperGirly

I'm thinking about buying a Chanel (about time!).  Before trying picking one.... any suggestions on caviar vs. lambskin?  The old poll seems to suggest caviar,* but I'm not so sure.

* http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-vs-caviar-221623-49.html


----------



## tutushopper

BabyDollChic said:


> Thank you so much! I was looking for a red in the regular caviar, guess I'll have to wait and see next season.



Yes, there has not been a regular caviar flap bag for a while now; maybe 13A will bring one?  Who knows.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tutushopper

SuperGirly said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Chanel (about time!).  Before trying picking one.... any suggestions on caviar vs. lambskin?  The old poll seems to suggest caviar,* but I'm not so sure.
> 
> * http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-vs-caviar-221623-49.html



It really depends on what you like, what size you are looking for, what you will use it for, how hard you are on bags, what color it is, etc.  Many who buy jumbo size like the caviar for the ease of care & durability, while they prefer lamb in the M/L size.


----------



## SuperGirly

tutushopper said:


> It really depends on what you like, what size you are looking for, what you will use it for, how hard you are on bags, what color it is, etc.  Many who buy jumbo size like the caviar for the ease of care & durability, while they prefer lamb in the M/L size.



Most of my existing bags are small or medium... and I do a pretty good job taking care of 'em. For example, I've had the same pair of D&G sunglasses for like 8 years.  

Those smaller "classic" black Chanels look pretty iconic (very easily recognizable!).


----------



## tutushopper

SuperGirly said:


> Most of my existing bags are small or medium... and I do a pretty good job taking care of 'em. For example, I've had the same pair of D&G sunglasses for like 8 years.
> 
> Those smaller "classic" black Chanels look pretty iconic (very easily recognizable!).



If you take good care of your bags, and most are small to medium, then perhaps a lambskin M/L classic flap would be a great choice.  If you want a larger bag, then the jumbo might be the size you want.  I'd suggest going to a boutique or department store that has both and try them both on and let that be your guide.   Lambskin is iconic Chanel.


----------



## SuperGirly

tutushopper said:


> If you take good care of your bags, and most are small to medium, then perhaps a lambskin M/L classic flap would be a great choice.  If you want a larger bag, then the jumbo might be the size you want.  I'd suggest going to a boutique or department store that has both and try them both on and let that be your guide.   Lambskin is iconic Chanel.



That sounds like great advice.  Unfortunately... I'm in North Carolina -- not exactly a hotbed for high-end fashion.  :-/


----------



## tutushopper

SuperGirly said:


> That sounds like great advice.  Unfortunately... I'm in North Carolina -- not exactly a hotbed for high-end fashion.  :-/



Perhaps a road trip is in order!  This is a very big (and expensive) choice, so you really want to make the best one you can.  Plus it's a great excuse to get away for a day or two!  

There is a Chanel boutique inside Neiman Marcus in Charlotte, at 4400 Sharon Road.

(In looking at the map of all boutiques, either free standing or in department stores, there are many states that don't have one; I really must keep that in mind when I relocate!)


----------



## Samantha M

Hello all..

As an ardent lover of Chanel perfume - If I live to be a 100, I shall never use it all!
Possibly time to move on - Perhaps a Chanel handbag?


----------



## xaverians

Hello,
I'm deciding to get Chanel GST for every day use. Can I fit A4 files or papers in it? Please don't judge me, I'm gonna use it for uni, but not overload the handbag though. I'm choosing between Chanel GST and YSL medium Cabas Chyc. Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## KL1

Does any one know if Chanel still sell the In Business Flap? I don't live anywhere near a Chanel store & their website is far from the best.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I noe chanel can refurbish the bag but what about the puffiness of the leather ? I don't think they can fix that right ? Anyone have any idea ? Thinking about buying a preowned beige flap


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I noe chanel can refurbish the bag but what about the puffiness of the leather ? I don't think they can fix that right ? Anyone have any idea ? Thinking about buying a preowned beige flap



There is no way to put back the "puffiness" into a bag, once the quilts have deflated.  That would entail basically remaking the bag.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

should i get a beige claire with GHW??i noe it beautiful but i never carry any light color bags. does anyone regret about getting one??is it really easy to get dirty or scratch?


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> should i get a beige claire with GHW??i noe it beautiful but i never carry any light color bags. does anyone regret about getting one??is it really easy to get dirty or scratch?



I asked this in your duplicate post in the other thread; what bag and what size are you considering?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> I asked this in your duplicate post in the other thread; what bag and what size are you considering?


im thinking about getting a m/l or maybe jumble.


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> im thinking about getting a m/l or maybe jumble.



The larger the bag, the more likely it is for people to bump into it or for it to bump into things.  That said, many have this in jumbo and love it.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## StargazerLily

Hello guys! I just wanted to say hi as I'm new here. I just bought my first Chanel purse and am so excited to show it off soon!


----------



## tutushopper

StargazerLily said:


> Hello guys! I just wanted to say hi as I'm new here. I just bought my first Chanel purse and am so excited to show it off soon!



Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Ginly

wish to buy Chanel wallet , could anyone give me any good idea ?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ My friend's mom just gifted her a lovely bicolour pink one, light pink on the outside and darker pink inside. It's is the prettiest Chanel wallet I've ever seen (not a fan of their classic wallets).


----------



## Myrkur

LOL I had a Chanel dream again. I dreamed my mum gave me 13C red classic flats, pink camelia earrings and something else but I forgot lol ... Wish I really got the red flats ...... Hehehe


----------



## tutushopper

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ My friend's mom just gifted her a lovely bicolour pink one, light pink on the outside and darker pink inside. It's is the prettiest Chanel wallet I've ever seen (not a fan of their classic wallets).



That sounds really pretty.  Pink is one of my favorite colors, too!



Myrkur said:


> LOL I had a Chanel dream again. I dreamed my mum gave me 13C red classic flats, pink camelia earrings and something else but I forgot lol ... Wish I really got the red flats ...... Hehehe



You have fantastic dreams!  I hope your dream of the red 13C classic flats comes true for you!


----------



## Marnie4220

Hi I've been a member for around 12 months & have a question I would appreciate an answer to this query.  In the answers I receive when seeking authentication there is always a footnote referring me to the TPF rules & guidelines as set out.........  
I'm not sure if that is a standard footnote to every enquiry or am I unintentionally breaking the rules & guidelines in some manner.  I know I am following the correct format for my request.  I believe I search the Thread prior to submitting my request by entering the listing No. with an asterik * before & after the numbers.
Some time back I asked a question in the wrong section & since then have always been hesitant to move outside the boundaries of 'authenticate this'. but each time I see the footnote I fear maybe I am doing something wrong & if I am not complying with TPFs rules I certainly want to.    Any advice would be appreciated.... m


----------



## urvi

Hi! Do you know if the Chanel jumbo lambskin in black is a little shorter than the caviar jumbo? In some pictures where both are there, it appears to be a little longer... More rectangular as opposed to the caviar... Am asking someone to buy one for me so just wanted to be sure... Would love any help!!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Marnie4220 said:


> Hi I've been a member for around 12 months & have a question I would appreciate an answer to this query.  In the answers I receive when seeking authentication there is always a footnote referring me to the TPF rules & guidelines as set out.........
> I'm not sure if that is a standard footnote to every enquiry or am I unintentionally breaking the rules & guidelines in some manner.  I know I am following the correct format for my request.  I believe I search the Thread prior to submitting my request by entering the listing No. with an asterik * before & after the numbers.
> Some time back I asked a question in the wrong section & since then have always been hesitant to move outside the boundaries of 'authenticate this'. but each time I see the footnote I fear maybe I am doing something wrong & if I am not complying with TPFs rules I certainly want to.    Any advice would be appreciated.... m



If you mean the one about how to post, what photos to post, etc., that is standard for anyone; it doesn't mean you did anything wrong.


----------



## Marnie4220

Thank you tutushopper for replying.  I'm an airhead at the best of times - I've been back to my answered posts on 'authenticate this' & the footnote no longer shows - from memory now I believe it runs 'refer to guildelines...........'.  I'll pay attention & copy it down next 
time.
Again thank you ......marnie


----------



## ablackrabbit

Hi all! I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but is it true that white Chanel flaps, specifically the medium, are very hard to find? My friend told me they only make a couple of them a year and of course they go to the VIP customers.


----------



## tutushopper

ablackrabbit said:


> Hi all! I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but is it true that white Chanel flaps, specifically the medium, are very hard to find? My friend told me they only make a couple of them a year and of course they go to the VIP customers.



Not true.  However, the white is seasonal, and may not come in the particular combination that you want each time it is released (i.e. silver versus gold hardware, caviar versus lambskin, etc.).


----------



## ablackrabbit

Thank you. I'll keep note of that. in this case, do you know which season they come out in? I tried looking it up, but no info.


----------



## tutushopper

ablackrabbit said:


> Thank you. I'll keep note of that. in this case, do you know which season they come out in? I tried looking it up, but no info.



With Chanel now, it varies.  There is supposed to be a while coming out for act II of spring, 13P which will be arriving in the stores soon.


----------



## ablackrabbit

thank you tutushopper!!


----------



## tutushopper

ablackrabbit said:


> thank you tutushopper!!



You are welcome.


----------



## luvlatte

I wonder if the canvas espadrilles still selling right now in stores? Anybody knows? Or only leather only?


----------



## yslvchanel

luvlatte said:


> I wonder if the canvas espadrilles still selling right now in stores? Anybody knows? Or only leather only?



They are still available.  I just saw them at my local Nordstrom yesterday.


----------



## megustabrit

Hello everyone i would like to query u all about those who has the classic flap in black , which hardware do u own or prefer SHW or GHW ? And why? And how do they look after a period of time of usage ? the GHW becomes so orange-y ? Or the SHW becomes dull ?

I am having a problem of choosing the hardware for black color. I like them both its just i have to choose one. 

Thank you in advance all chanel lovers


----------



## tutushopper

megustabrit said:


> Hello everyone i would like to query u all about those who has the classic flap in black , which hardware do u own or prefer SHW or GHW ? And why? And how do they look after a period of time of usage ? the GHW becomes so orange-y ? Or the SHW becomes dull ?
> 
> I am having a problem of choosing the hardware for black color. I like them both its just i have to choose one.
> 
> Thank you in advance all chanel lovers



It really all depends on what you like.  My classic flaps are all but one in silver hardware, and I have had no problems with them becoming dull or changing over time (same for the one in gold).  I have several black with shw and obviously prefer that, as I wear platinum/white gold/silver jewelry and I just like the look of the silver as a bit more understated and modern, but it's all personal preference.


----------



## Swanky

Did you try a search by chance? We have a huge thread about it you may find helpful


----------



## KL1

I can't decide between a Maxi Classic or a Jumbo Classic. Which do you guys prefer and why?


----------



## tatar_r

hi everyone, i'm new to Chanel and would like to ask you guy a question.

I see that Black Caviar classic flap bag has the burgundy interior and I also notice that there CC logo on the red flap has 2 different style.

one is like a little pop out from the flap and has stitches around the logo, another one is a flat CC logo which only has stitches around it to form the CC logo. i usually see the flat one on Jumbo size but i don't know about the medium/large.
where are they different? is it because of the year or size?

thank you so much 

the flat one is the one as in this picture (i can't find the one in red but it looks like this)







and the pop-up one


----------



## stylemechanel

luvlatte said:


> I wonder if the canvas espadrilles still selling right now in stores? Anybody knows? Or only leather only?



They are also available at Nieman Marcus


----------



## mikomiko

Hi Ladies,

I have been wondering whether the pre-loved classic single flap with black interior has lower value than the classic double flap with burgundy interior. Anyone know about this? regardless of the condition of the bag, would you choose black or burgundy one?

Thanks


----------



## CVB

mikomiko said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been wondering whether the pre-loved classic single flap with black interior has lower value than the classic double flap with burgundy interior. Anyone know about this? regardless of the condition of the bag, would you choose black or burgundy one?
> 
> Thanks


Good question! Unfortunately I can't help you estimate the value. But I am sure other people on this blog can. As for the type; I own a double flap with a burgundy interior. Personally I really like the luxurious look of the colour, but also it sometimes comes in really handy to have the option to have for example, public transport tickets, up for grabs. But for your more personal belongings such as your wallet you have to open a different compartment. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Does anyone know when an authentication will look at the Chanel thread. It seems like a few days and I am panicking as my auction ends very soon. I dont want to bid unless I have some idea it's okay.


----------



## yslvchanel

Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone know when an authentication will look at the Chanel thread. It seems like a few days and I am panicking as my auction ends very soon. I dont want to bid unless I have some idea it's okay.



The ladies usually response promptly.  They may have overlook your post.  Try to repost it.


----------



## rosyness

I think I prolly posted this in the wrong section a minute ago -   trying again.  Does anyone know anything about the pretty patent leather and white logo design behind me?  Is it specific to a season or available all the time?  Any idea on prices for wallets?


----------



## *schmoo*

Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone know when an authentication will look at the Chanel thread. It seems like a few days and I am panicking as my auction ends very soon. I dont want to bid unless I have some idea it's okay.



It looks like they haven't been on there for a couple of days.  You can also try using an authenticating service for a nominal fee. They can email you a confirmation.


----------



## Mulberrygal

*schmoo* said:


> It looks like they haven't been on there for a couple of days.  You can also try using an authenticating service for a nominal fee. They can email you a confirmation.



Thanks but I have left it too late now......maybe it wasn't mean to be!!!


----------



## *schmoo*

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks but I have left it too late now......maybe it wasn't mean to be!!!



Maybe you'll find something better


----------



## tutushopper

rosyness said:


> I think I prolly posted this in the wrong section a minute ago -   trying again.  Does anyone know anything about the pretty patent leather and white logo design behind me?  Is it specific to a season or available all the time?  Any idea on prices for wallets?



It's seasonal and you have a response on the other post you did for this describing it (lipstick collection-seasonal); sorry, don't know the price for that piece.  Wallets range in price from around $600 up.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Frillylily

rosyness said:


> I think I prolly posted this in the wrong section a minute ago -   trying again.  Does anyone know anything about the pretty patent leather and white logo design behind me?  Is it specific to a season or available all the time?  Any idea on prices for wallets?



The wallet that is patent with the white logo design is currently now at Neiman's in King of Prussia. It is current merchandise.


----------



## Mulberrygal

*schmoo* said:


> Maybe you'll find something better



Yes you never know

I think if I had wanted it badly enough I would have bid. 

I loved it but was worried it might be too big and colours can be so deceptive when viewed on the screen. 

I have been disappointed too many times on Ebay, think I might be better going somewhere I can return it if its not quite right


----------



## Munchkinxx

-


----------



## Miss steel

Hi ladies!When I looked at chanel's website I noticed that they discontinued a lot of bags from the classics.I feel sad about this because i seem to like their classics.Any thoughts?


----------



## Qwabbles

Chanel.com just updated the website with new spring-summer collection!


----------



## lovesluxury

please help. I bought my chanel vintage from a trustworthy friend in Thailand and have been authorised that its authentic. The bag was sent to me ik UK. Now UKBA(UK CUSTOM) has informed me that the bag is actually counterfeit but i am certain that it is authentic. They want my consent to destroy the bag. I am in real panicking here. If anyone has any experienced or suggestion . Thank you


----------



## tutushopper

lovesluxury said:


> please help. I bought my chanel vintage from a trustworthy friend in Thailand and have been authorised that its authentic. The bag was sent to me ik UK. Now UKBA(UK CUSTOM) has informed me that the bag is actually counterfeit but i am certain that it is authentic. They want my consent to destroy the bag. I am in real panicking here. If anyone has any experienced or suggestion . Thank you



Please post this in the ebay forum, where there are many helpful people who have dealt with this before from other countries.  http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## Myrkur

I decided I'm going to get another flap this year, I think I'll get a black jumbo, want to use it for work since my m/l flap is a bit on the small side for work, hoping to get one in Paris over the summer!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Hi Ladies, just wanted to come join the chit chat! I just purchased my very first Chanel bag over the phone, I won't get to pick it up for about 2 weeks but I'm so excited :greengrin: I bought the trianon flap bag and I absolutely adore it.


----------



## Caz6674

Hello, I'm new to the forum... I love Chanel! I have 1 chanel at the moment and am currently saving to buy one when I go to the uk in the summer! Can't wait. I'm hoping to buy GST, PTT or PST...I'm hoping one of them will be available somewhere!? I'll call ahead before I go all over London   which would you go for? Thx


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Just wanted to post this bag up here.....its a beaitiful timeless cc in white caviar......love love love. !!!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Got this baby in patent a few months ago. Now im thinking about the white one too!!@


----------



## Jxx

Hi everyone is it hard to get caviar  jumbo gold chain in London now?


----------



## Blingy

Hi I just got myself a medium flap in ghw, had a hard time choosing between ghw and shw and finally settle for the former! But I just can't stop thinking of the shw too.. Now I'm thinking of getting either a GST or another patent classic in shw.. Which should I choose? Any suggestions?


----------



## sautdechanel

May I get a price estimate for this zip around wallet?


----------



## jj1

Ladies, I need advice and was not able to start a new thread because I am new to this site! I just purchased my first Chanel and am not sure if I made a mistake. Please any advice would be much appreciated. I am in love with the Classic, flap, who isn't but the size I wanted, Jumbo (bc I love a big bag) was $4,900. I wound up with the new Black cafskin, flap hampton instead. It is beautiful! And it was was $3,100, which is a fabulous price for a Chanel bag that size (same size as the jumbo). My dilema..Is this a timeless bag? Should I return it and save a little more and get the small or medium/large classic? The sales associate at Chanel told me I didn't make a mistake with my purchase and that all Chanel bags are timeless... Thoughts please.


----------



## tutushopper

jj1 said:


> Ladies, I need advice and was not able to start a new thread because I am new to this site! I just purchased my first Chanel and am not sure if I made a mistake. Please any advice would be much appreciated. I am in love with the Classic, flap, who isn't but the size I wanted, Jumbo (bc I love a big bag) was $4,900. I wound up with the new Black cafskin, flap hampton instead. It is beautiful! And it was was $3,100, which is a fabulous price for a Chanel bag that size (same size as the jumbo). My dilema..Is this a timeless bag? Should I return it and save a little more and get the small or medium/large classic? The sales associate at Chanel told me I didn't make a mistake with my purchase and that all Chanel bags are timeless... Thoughts please.



No, that's not a timeless Chanel, it's a seasonal bag.  Buy a bag because you love it, not just to have a certain kind.  If you love what you have, keep it.  If you don't, return it and save for the one you love.  It's your bag, not the SA's bag.  All Chanel bags are expensive, but that doesn't make them all timeless.


----------



## jj1

tutushopper said:


> No, that's not a timeless Chanel, it's a seasonal bag.  Buy a bag because you love it, not just to have a certain kind.  If you love what you have, keep it.  If you don't, return it and save for the one you love.  It's your bag, not the SA's bag.  All Chanel bags are expensive, but that doesn't make them all timeless.


Thank you so much for takung the time to respond.I do love the bag, it's beautiful! I just don't want to be disappointment in 5-10 years bc it's out if style. I mean its quilted, has the chains, flap and is black, so not much there goes out of style but its not the classic that is timeless and will never go out of style. I'm so torn, just don't know what to do... Have had this bag for three weeks almost and just can't make up my mind.


----------



## tutushopper

jj1 said:


> Thank you so much for takung the time to respond.I do love the bag, it's beautiful! I just don't want to be disappointment in 5-10 years bc it's out if style. I mean its quilted, has the chains, flap and is black, so not much there goes out of style but its not the classic that is timeless and will never go out of style. I'm so torn, just don't know what to do... Have had this bag for three weeks almost and just can't make up my mind.



It sounds as if your heart is not in love with this seasonal bag, and really yearns for the real true classic.  Since it's been 3 weeks, perhaps you need to admit this and return it and keep saving for what you truly want.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jj1 said:


> Ladies, I need advice and was not able to start a new thread because I am new to this site! I just purchased my first Chanel and am not sure if I made a mistake. Please any advice would be much appreciated. I am in love with the Classic, flap, who isn't but the size I wanted, Jumbo (bc I love a big bag) was $4,900. I wound up with the new Black cafskin, flap hampton instead. It is beautiful! And it was was $3,100, which is a fabulous price for a Chanel bag that size (same size as the jumbo). My dilema..Is this a timeless bag? Should I return it and save a little more and get the small or medium/large classic? The sales associate at Chanel told me I didn't make a mistake with my purchase and that all Chanel bags are timeless... Thoughts please.



If they were both the same price, which one would you choose? That's how I would think of it to decide.

If you are truly in love with the classic, then it would be worth it to wait a little longer to get what you really want. Even the less expensive bag is still a lot of money to just feel "okay" about. For that much money the bag should make your heart sing with joy 

On the other hand it seems like the classic flap is so praised that some women feel the need buy one even if it isn't really the best choice for them. Personally I feel that if it's a black quilted flap without too much crazy detail, how wrong can you go? Some seasonals are a bit kooky and will look dated but others I think have a very classic feel to them. I know that's total blasphemy on the chanel forum  just my personal opinion though.


----------



## tutushopper

BagsNBaubles said:


> If they were both the same price, which one would you choose? That's how I would think of it to decide.
> 
> If you are truly in love with the classic, then it would be worth it to wait a little longer to get what you really want. Even the less expensive bag is still a lot of money to just feel "okay" about. For that much money the bag should make your heart sing with joy
> 
> On the other hand it seems like the classic flap is so praised that some women feel the need buy one even if it isn't really the best choice for them. Personally I feel that if it's a black quilted flap without too much crazy detail, how wrong can you go? Some seasonals are a bit kooky and will look dated but others I think have a very classic feel to them. I know that's total blasphemy on the chanel forum  just my personal opinion though.



It's actually not blasphemous at all.  I regularly tell people to buy what makes their heart sing and that they love, not what the SA tells them to buy, or what other people buy, but what you really love.  Some seasonal bags are fabulous, and some not so much.  It really just depends on what _you_ love.  There are Chanel lovers here who don't own a single flap (thinking of you here, willeyi).  There are some who own only flaps.  There are many who own all kinds of Chanel bags, both classic flaps, reissue flaps, and seasonal bags, as well as classic totes.  

Try on many styles and go with what you love and will use.  Closet clutter that cost several thousand dollars isn't a good thing to buy.  Some classics are called that because they are.  The reissue is one that is this way.  It was timeless when it came out in 1955, and it's still timeless today.  I would suspect it will still be timeless when it's 100 years old.  But is timeless good for everyone?  Probably not.  Different bags for different folks.  That's why Karl Lagerfeld made the CC Classic flap in the 1980's and why they make seasonal bags every...season.   

Buy the bag you can't stop thinking about.  Buy the one you will happily carry for years and years and years.  It's a Chanel, and it should make you happy!


----------



## jj1




----------



## jj1

You're both so kind, I really appreciate the help in deciding whether to keep or not. Both of you have made some very valid points that I agree with and am still left with this indecisiveness. As you can see I attached a picture above. Give me your honest opinion! I love the style, perfect for every day use and is a good size, but is it a safe enough design that I will still love it in 5, 10 years? As you said tutushopper, thousands of dollars for closet clutter is not worth it. Do you like the leather c's outlined in the metal?


----------



## tutushopper

jj1 said:


> You're both so kind, I really appreciate the help in deciding whether to keep or not. Both of you have made some very valid points that I agree with and am still left with this indecisiveness. As you can see I attached a picture above. Give me your honest opinion! I love the style, perfect for every day use and is a good size, but is it a safe enough design that I will still love it in 5, 10 years? As you said tutushopper, thousands of dollars for closet clutter is not worth it. Do you like the leather c's outlined in the metal?



For me personally, I do not care for this look. But remember, it's going to be your bag.  I don't like the short flap nor the overly large quilting on this bag.  Sorry .


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jj1 said:


> You're both so kind, I really appreciate the help in deciding whether to keep or not. Both of you have made some very valid points that I agree with and am still left with this indecisiveness. As you can see I attached a picture above. Give me your honest opinion! I love the style, perfect for every day use and is a good size, but is it a safe enough design that I will still love it in 5, 10 years? As you said tutushopper, thousands of dollars for closet clutter is not worth it. Do you like the leather c's outlined in the metal?



I think it's a cute bag but the proportion of the flap is a little off to me. It looks like a tote with a flap over it, as opposed to a flap bag. Also I think it's telling that you're still feeling hesitant about it. I think you should go with a bag that you feel 100% confident about. I just bought my first Chanel... I tried it on in the store, went home, and couldn't stop thinking about it for a week. That's when I knew I had to go back and get it.


----------



## Happylove

Hi Ladies,

I just bought a Vintage Jumbo Maxi. It looks a lot like a Jumbo XL but its slightly smaller. Does anyone know what are the differences between Jumbo XL and Jumbo maxi? Also, i paid 2799USD for it... what do you girls think? Thanks!!!!


----------



## jj1

Ladies, I returned it over the weekend before seeing any of your posts. The things you both didn't love about it, were the same that I didn't love. Saving for my Classic Black Caviar Jumbo! Thanks again!


----------



## Allisonfaye

jj1 said:


> Ladies, I returned it over the weekend before seeing any of your posts. The things you both didn't love about it, were the same that I didn't love. Saving for my Classic Black Caviar Jumbo! Thanks again!



I definitely think you made the right choice.


----------



## jj1

Allisonfaye said:


> I definitely think you made the right choice.


 
Thank you! I do too! Sometimes you have to follow your gut!


----------



## emjetz

Again I'm not sure which to get..chanel medium or jumbo flap...for medium i thought it so limit the space that i can put my things into it..and for jumbo,space is great but i see it somehow looks too big on my body frame(5ft2)...i knew there's a bag in between like reissue 226? but i just love the look of classic cc lock.....The essentials that i tend to carry everyday is...gucci small wallet,tissue,wet tissue,keys,chanel compact powder,iphone4.
what should i do,anyone help please ? tia! @__@


----------



## summer1308

sautdechanel said:


> May I get a price estimate for this zip around wallet?


 
I got this yesterday for 620pounds - believe they are of the same price. Hope it helps


----------



## Jovi chic

Hi guys, Not sure where to post this as I'm new here.Would anyone know where I could find the chanel cassette clutch?? I've been searching for ages without any luck...not even ebay.Would anyone know of any consignment stores that may have this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thank you


----------



## tutushopper

Jovi chic said:


> Hi guys, Not sure where to post this as I'm new here.Would anyone know where I could find the chanel cassette clutch?? I've been searching for ages without any luck...not even ebay.Would anyone know of any consignment stores that may have this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thank you



I would advise you to keep an alert for this on ebay (where they send you an email if this comes up) and to also look on the resales sites such as Yoogi's Closet, Malleries, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Portero, and the like.  You can also ask that they contact you if they get one in, or for some sites you can set up alerts like on ebay, so they don't jack up the price knowing you want it!  Best of luck finding this, as it's been a while (2004), but things do have a way of showing up.  One just sold on ebay in September 2012.  

FYI:  The clutch is from 04A and the tag info is as follows:  A25514 Y03395 Z2000 Black


----------



## Jovi chic

Thank you so much for the info tutushopper......greatly appreciated


----------



## tutushopper

Jovi chic said:


> Thank you so much for the info tutushopper......greatly appreciated



You are very welcome; good luck in your hunt!


----------



## dds262

jj1 said:


>





jj1 said:


> Ladies, I need advice and was not able to start a new thread because I am new to this site! I just purchased my first Chanel and am not sure if I made a mistake. Please any advice would be much appreciated. I am in love with the Classic, flap, who isn't but the size I wanted, Jumbo (bc I love a big bag) was $4,900. I wound up with the new Black cafskin, flap hampton instead. It is beautiful! And it was was $3,100, which is a fabulous price for a Chanel bag that size (same size as the jumbo). My dilema..Is this a timeless bag? Should I return it and save a little more and get the small or medium/large classic? The sales associate at Chanel told me I didn't make a mistake with my purchase and that all Chanel bags are timeless... Thoughts please.



I agree with the other posters that the flap on this bag is a little off proportionally. I also think it looks like a lunch bag...so my answer on this bag is no. But that is MY opinion and YOURS is ultimately what is important.


----------



## moey

love love the patent 



Vtzshedevil said:


> Got this baby in patent a few months ago. Now im thinking about the white one too!!@


----------



## Livia1

Could anyone give me the dimensions of the box a Jumbo comes in, please?
I plan on going to London later this month to buy a Jumbo and I need to know if the box will fit in my carry-on luggage.


----------



## mel81

Hi, I'm new to the purse forum, I posted a question on the Chanel jewellery page but it got removed. Is that because I wasn't meant to ask a question on there or is it because I'm a new member? Can I ask questions on here? Have been a silent reader for a while, love looking at all your pictures of your purchases! I have a small collection of Chanel pieces but feel I'm now addicted as always thinking about my next purchase!


----------



## tutushopper

Livia1 said:


> Could anyone give me the dimensions of the box a Jumbo comes in, please?
> I plan on going to London later this month to buy a Jumbo and I need to know if the box will fit in my carry-on luggage.



14.25" x 11" x 5.25" for the magnetic box.


----------



## tutushopper

mel81 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the purse forum, I posted a question on the Chanel jewellery page but it got removed. Is that because I wasn't meant to ask a question on there or is it because I'm a new member? Can I ask questions on here? Have been a silent reader for a while, love looking at all your pictures of your purchases! I have a small collection of Chanel pieces but feel I'm now addicted as always thinking about my next purchase!



If you posted in the library section, you will notice that it has rules for no talking, only posting photos.    Perhaps that's why?  That's the only Chanel jewelry page I know of.


----------



## Livia1

tutushopper said:


> 14.25" x 11" x 5.25" for the magnetic box.


----------



## amypl

Hi ladies!!
I posted a question in another topic but didn't get an answer.

Has anyone seen Dark blue lambskin in M/L or jumbo? As for now I've only seen reveal of rectangle mini so far. I really want to get this color in M/L cause mini is too small for my needs. Thank you in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

Livia1 said:


>



You are very welcome


----------



## tutushopper

amypl said:


> Hi ladies!!
> I posted a question in another topic but didn't get an answer.
> 
> Has anyone seen Dark blue lambskin in M/L or jumbo? As for now I've only seen reveal of rectangle mini so far. I really want to get this color in M/L cause mini is too small for my needs. Thank you in advance!



Not yet.


----------



## Dellibop

Just felt the need to share with fellow bag lovers who understand...my long awaited first Chanel arrived today, it's a Luxe Ligne flap...I'm beyond in love!!! Thanks again to Nat who authenticated it for me, I can't wipe this idiotic grin off my face 

I just showed it to my grown up son, who just raised an eyebrow as if to say oh here we go again, not another bag...

Happy happy happy!!!


----------



## Nat

Dellibop said:


> Just felt the need to share with fellow bag lovers who understand...my long awaited first Chanel arrived today, it's a Luxe Ligne flap...I'm beyond in love!!! Thanks again to Nat who authenticated it for me, I can't wipe this idiotic grin off my face
> 
> I just showed it to my grown up son, who just raised an eyebrow as if to say oh here we go again, not another bag...
> 
> Happy happy happy!!!



Haha!! I'm glad to see you so happy!!


----------



## amypl

tutushopper said:


> Not yet.


Hi tutushoppper, do you know if this season will have blue lamb in m/l or jumbo? I'm debating between blue lamb and boy chanel and I don't know if I should wait for blue or just get a boy when is available


----------



## tutushopper

amypl said:


> Hi tutushoppper, do you know if this season will have blue lamb in m/l or jumbo? I'm debating between blue lamb and boy chanel and I don't know if I should wait for blue or just get a boy when is available



Yes, this season is supposed to have the beautiful *blue* lambskin in M/L and in jumbo!


----------



## tutushopper

Dellibop said:


> Just felt the need to share with fellow bag lovers who understand...my long awaited first Chanel arrived today, it's a Luxe Ligne flap...I'm beyond in love!!! Thanks again to Nat who authenticated it for me, I can't wipe this idiotic grin off my face
> 
> I just showed it to my grown up son, who just raised an eyebrow as if to say oh here we go again, not another bag...
> 
> Happy happy happy!!!



So excited for you!  What do guys know... congrats on your newest arrival!!!


----------



## amypl

tutushopper said:


> Yes, this season is supposed to have the beautiful *blue* lambskin in M/L and in jumbo!



Thank you! I can't wait till they come out


----------



## mel81

Thank you.. Think that must have been why then..!


----------



## mel81

Thanks to tutushopper I mean! Sorry new to all this & it's confusing!!


----------



## tutushopper

mel81 said:


> Thanks to tutushopper I mean! Sorry new to all this & it's confusing!!



You are very welcome; you will get the hang of it soon!


----------



## cjmiddleton

Dellibop said:


> Just felt the need to share with fellow bag lovers who understand...my long awaited first Chanel arrived today, it's a Luxe Ligne flap...I'm beyond in love!!! Thanks again to Nat who authenticated it for me, I can't wipe this idiotic grin off my face
> 
> I just showed it to my grown up son, who just raised an eyebrow as if to say oh here we go again, not another bag...
> 
> Happy happy happy!!!


Sorry I'm new, but just wanted to say congratulations! I am still yet to own my first Chanel but I'm so excited for when I do!

I was just wondering if you can still get hold of the nude jumbo Chanel 2.55? I apologise if this is a silly question, but I'm not that clued up yet, but just absolutely adore the bags, and wondered if they are still around to be purchased, as I haven't seen them in many Chanel stores recently, the most recent being in Harrods.

Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

cjmiddleton said:


> Sorry I'm new, but just wanted to say congratulations! I am still yet to own my first Chanel but I'm so excited for when I do!
> 
> I was just wondering if you can still get hold of the nude jumbo Chanel 2.55? I apologise if this is a silly question, but I'm not that clued up yet, but just absolutely adore the bags, and wondered if they are still around to be purchased, as I haven't seen them in many Chanel stores recently, the most recent being in Harrods.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, those have not been around for a while; your best bet would be the secondary market.


----------



## cjmiddleton

tutushopper said:


> Hi, those have not been around for a while; your best bet would be the secondary market.


Okay, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sweetvine

I just received my very first Chanel bag today. It is a Chanel Classic Medium Double Flap Lambskin bag, a vintage from 1994-1996 era. I had mixed emotions when I was unboxing the bag. Since the bag is almost 20 years old, I shouldn't expect it to be pristine. I am a bit OCD and perfectionist by nature and the slightest imperfections can bother me. Anyways, the bag looks very good from the front, the insides are very well kept, the back of the bag has some spots and scratch marks as well as on the inside of the flap. The bag was about 2000AUD cheaper than retail. 
Even though Chanel is my dream bag that I have yearned for ever since I can remember, being stingy and a constant bargain hunter, I would never have purchased it myself unless I was super duper rich. So it was my loving husband who bought this bag for me, as a surprise and a total shock which came out of nowhere for my birthday that just recently passed. When I learned that my husband first purchased the bag, I started to wonder if I should sell it again because I felt so guilty to have spent that much amount of money, even on a vintage bag that was sold at almost half the retail price. To sell or not to sell, or to keep it as a reminder of my husband's love for me and to remember it always as my very first Chanel bag, might even be my only which only time will tell...
Now I am thinking if I were to keep it, whether I should order the Meltonian and Cadillac Shoe care products from Ebay and pay the outrageous shipping fees because I can't find those products here in Australia. Hmmm...


----------



## tutushopper

Sweetvine said:


> I just received my very first Chanel bag today. It is a Chanel Classic Medium Double Flap Lambskin bag, a vintage from 1994-1996 era. I had mixed emotions when I was unboxing the bag. Since the bag is almost 20 years old, I shouldn't expect it to be pristine. I am a bit OCD and perfectionist by nature and the slightest imperfections can bother me. Anyways, the bag looks very good from the front, the insides are very well kept, the back of the bag has some spots and scratch marks as well as on the inside of the flap. The bag was about 2000AUD cheaper than retail.
> Even though Chanel is my dream bag that I have yearned for ever since I can remember, being stingy and a constant bargain hunter, I would never have purchased it myself unless I was super duper rich. So it was my loving husband who bought this bag for me, as a surprise and a total shock which came out of nowhere for my birthday that just recently passed. When I learned that my husband first purchased the bag, I started to wonder if I should sell it again because I felt so guilty to have spent that much amount of money, even on a vintage bag that was sold at almost half the retail price. To sell or not to sell, or to keep it as a reminder of my husband's love for me and to remember it always as my very first Chanel bag, might even be my only which only time will tell...
> Now I am thinking if I were to keep it, whether I should order the Meltonian and Cadillac Shoe care products from Ebay and pay the outrageous shipping fees because I can't find those products here in Australia. Hmmm...



Congratulations on your birthday!  Your husband was so very sweet to have purchased this for you!  Chanel bags are considered a luxury and an "investment" even by some, thus they have gained in value as the prices have risen.  Please don't feel guilty that your husband wanted you to have such a lovely gift.  I'm sure he really wanted to give you something so very special as a token of his love and affection to you.  

As to caring for it, perhaps you might inquire on the shopping forum about the products.  There are threads for UK, Paris, Malaysia, etc. and there may be one for Australia, too (I can't recall, but I'm pretty sure there is).  If you do a search there, you should find it.  Perhaps there are comparable products available so that you needn't spend on shipping fees.  I'd certainly check that avenue first before ordering.    Congrats again on your first Chanel and happy birthday!


----------



## Sweetvine

tutushopper said:


> Congratulations on your birthday!  Your husband was so very sweet to have purchased this for you!  Chanel bags are considered a luxury and an "investment" even by some, thus they have gained in value as the prices have risen.  Please don't feel guilty that your husband wanted you to have such a lovely gift.  I'm sure he really wanted to give you something so very special as a token of his love and affection to you.
> 
> As to caring for it, perhaps you might inquire on the shopping forum about the products.  There are threads for UK, Paris, Malaysia, etc. and there may be one for Australia, too (I can't recall, but I'm pretty sure there is).  If you do a search there, you should find it.  Perhaps there are comparable products available so that you needn't spend on shipping fees.  I'd certainly check that avenue first before ordering.    Congrats again on your first Chanel and happy birthday!


That's so very sweet of you  You also gave me an excellent idea! I shall certainly check that avenue. 
You know what? For me personally, I think buying a pre-loved bag that comes with its own set of imperfections is a much better option that spending retail on a new bag and have mini heart attacks every time I accidentally scratch it or harm it in some way or the other. It's much better for the health of my heart and my sanity


----------



## tutushopper

Sweetvine said:


> That's so very sweet of you  You also gave me an excellent idea! I shall certainly check that avenue.
> You know what? For me personally, I think buying a pre-loved bag that comes with its own set of imperfections is a much better option that spending retail on a new bag and have mini heart attacks every time I accidentally scratch it or harm it in some way or the other. It's much better for the health of my heart and my sanity



You are very welcome, and I'm glad I gave you a useful idea!  I think your conclusion about the pre-loved bag is a very wise one!    Enjoy your lovely Chanel and hubby!


----------



## Jamie Freed

summer1308 said:


> I got this yesterday for 620pounds - believe they are of the same price. Hope it helps


You are going to love that wallet. Got one as a gift a few years ago, enjoy!


----------



## Mondrianum

emjetz said:


> Again I'm not sure which to get..chanel medium or jumbo flap...for medium i thought it so limit the space that i can put my things into it..and for jumbo,space is great but i see it somehow looks too big on my body frame(5ft2)...i knew there's a bag in between like reissue 226? but i just love the look of classic cc lock.....The essentials that i tend to carry everyday is...gucci small wallet,tissue,wet tissue,keys,chanel compact powder,iphone4.
> what should i do,anyone help please ? tia! @__@


Hi, I've got the jambo one and I think it's great it can be used daily as well as for going out. I found medium just a bit too small which makes it an evening bag for me also I'm a bit taller 5.8". Although I've heard from the SA that you shall not put too many things in your classic flap as it might loose its shape. 
Good luck with your decision and hope I was helpful.


----------



## Dellibop

tutushopper said:


> So excited for you!  What do guys know... congrats on your newest arrival!!!



Hi Tutushopper, I know...he was more likely to be thinking 'she's spending my inheritance again' !!!


----------



## sherries

Hi Ladies,

Is there such thing as a Single Flap Chanel Jumbo bag?
It is said to be less common. Is that right?

Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## Lvnglife

sherries said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is there such thing as a Single Flap Chanel Jumbo bag?
> It is said to be less common. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks thanks thanks



If you are asking about the classic flaps, yes, single flaps exists.  They are no longer produced.  There are seasonal flaps that are produced with single flaps ie there is the easy caviar this season it has a single flap but also zipper looks like a classic flap and it is fabric lined. Hth


----------



## sherries

Lvnglife said:


> If you are asking about the classic flaps, yes, single flaps exists.  They are no longer produced.  There are seasonal flaps that are produced with single flaps ie there is the easy caviar this season it has a single flap but also zipper looks like a classic flap and it is fabric lined. Hth



Yes, it's the classic flap i'm refering to. Thanks for the clarification! 
Do you have a picture or a link to the seasonal flap mentioned above? It just suddenly piqued my interest


----------



## sonozen

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum (despite having joined eons ago...) and I need some help from all Chanel veterans out there! 

As my dear bf is going to Europe next month, he has promised to get me a classic flap, but the problem is I'm extremely... picky? I only like reds (and corals and salmon haha) but I have no idea if there are any red ones out there. The boutique here does not stock red ones and I was told that there isn't any this season. 

Could anyone please be so kind to let me know if there is any *red lambskin classic flap in medium, gold hardware* available in *Germany/ Italy*?? I've always wanted a red one; it's kind of like a colour obssession...  

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## cherrycookies

my upcoming europe trip, feel like going crazy in the Chanel store to get beige m/l flap, black jumbo & black cerf tote.  though i keep having this sense of guilty for spending $$ on BAGS!! no one in my life understands my shallow obsession with Chanel bags but i am thinking if i do need $$ in the future, i can always sell them right? or should i be practical and only get beige m/l flap cos that's the one i have the most use for cos i carry so little stuff with me when i go out. my most used bag now is WOC but i am in love with beige m/l flap, the black jumbo is so popular and i think i may need a tote in the future so i rather buy now than later.

just silly ramblings  cos i can't say them out loud in my real life without being judged.

p/s: does anyone know the nearest train station to 31 rue cambon? i planed a stopover in Paris and intend to take the train from cdg airport to the store.


----------



## tutushopper

sonozen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum (despite having joined eons ago...) and I need some help from all Chanel veterans out there!
> 
> As my dear bf is going to Europe next month, he has promised to get me a classic flap, but the problem is I'm extremely... picky? I only like reds (and corals and salmon haha) but I have no idea if there are any red ones out there. The boutique here does not stock red ones and I was told that there isn't any this season.
> 
> Could anyone please be so kind to let me know if there is any *red lambskin classic flap in medium, gold hardware* available in *Germany/ Italy*?? I've always wanted a red one; it's kind of like a colour obssession...
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!


There is a red lambskin classic flap this season with matte gold hardware.  It is an orange based red.  I have no idea if it's available in Germany or Italy; you might want to ask in the appropriate thread(s) on the Chane shopping forum, as they would know the stock there better.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/ Just look for a thread on Germany and Italy (you can just look a few pages or use the "search" to enter the countries to find threads).  

It's amazing how SA's can pass on incorrect information.  I know the red is available in other countries.  If you can't find it in Germany or Italy, there are stores in the U.S. that will ship internationally (Saks, Hirshleifers usually. and others).


----------



## tutushopper

cherrycookies said:


> my upcoming europe trip, feel like going crazy in the Chanel store to get beige m/l flap, black jumbo & black cerf tote.  though i keep having this sense of guilty for spending $$ on BAGS!! no one in my life understands my shallow obsession with Chanel bags but i am thinking if i do need $$ in the future, i can always sell them right? or should i be practical and only get beige m/l flap cos that's the one i have the most use for cos i carry so little stuff with me when i go out. my most used bag now is WOC but i am in love with beige m/l flap, the black jumbo is so popular and i think i may need a tote in the future so i rather buy now than later.
> 
> just silly ramblings  cos i can't say them out loud in my real life without being judged.
> 
> p/s: does anyone know the nearest train station to 31 rue cambon? i planed a stopover in Paris and intend to take the train from cdg airport to the store.



For train information, you can look it up on the internet, as I really don't know which train station is closest to 31 Rue Cambon, or you can ask on the shopping forum in the Paris thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/  Please keep in mind there are limits on the number of bags you can buy in Paris (usually a one bag limit), so you may not be able to buy all that you want if it's just you traveling (some have a hubby, boyfriend, or friend "buy" one to get around the limits).  You might also want to plan it out so you buy one in Paris, and another in a different country you plan to travel to.  Often, the bag you want is not in stock when you are there, so be aware of this as well.  You will find way more information in the shopping forum link I gave you above.  Just look for the Paris and European threads, and if you don't see them on the first couple of pages, you can use the search function to find them.  Have a super time in Europe and enjoy visiting Rue Cambon!


----------



## cherrycookies

tutushopper said:


> For train information, you can look it up on the internet, as I really don't know which train station is closest to 31 Rue Cambon, or you can ask on the shopping forum in the Paris thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/  Please keep in mind there are limits on the number of bags you can buy in Paris (usually a one bag limit), so you may not be able to buy all that you want if it's just you traveling (some have a hubby, boyfriend, or friend "buy" one to get around the limits).  You might also want to plan it out so you buy one in Paris, and another in a different country you plan to travel to.  Often, the bag you want is not in stock when you are there, so be aware of this as well.  You will find way more information in the shopping forum link I gave you above.  Just look for the Paris and European threads, and if you don't see them on the first couple of pages, you can use the search function to find them.  Have a super time in Europe and enjoy visiting Rue Cambon!



thanks tutushopper! you are always so helpful 

my hubby is coming along with me...
hmm... we are flying to switzerland with 2 stopovers in Paris on the 1st day and on the return flight, about 2 weeks later. Maybe i can split the bags purchases on the 2 days?

i can't find the info in tpf, maybe i am not using the search function correctly? i have also asked in another travel forum. i searched on the internet. the train station is Madeline station but i wonder if it's direct train ride from CDG paris airport or you have to walk through a maze to change trains?


----------



## tutushopper

cherrycookies said:


> thanks tutushopper! you are always so helpful
> 
> my hubby is coming along with me...
> hmm... we are flying to switzerland with 2 stopovers in Paris on the 1st day and on the return flight, about 2 weeks later. Maybe i can split the bags purchases on the 2 days?
> 
> i can't find the info in tpf, maybe i am not using the search function correctly? i have also asked in another travel forum. i searched on the internet. the train station is Madeline station but i wonder if it's direct train ride from CDG paris airport or you have to walk through a maze to change trains?



You are so very welcome; I do try!  Unfortunately, Paris has strict limits per person on bags within a specific time frame.  You can find more information (and perhaps ask about the train) here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...aris-other-chanel-paris-questions-233716.html. (There is also another thread on shopping in France there, too)  For train info, try here:  http://www.worldexecutive.com/locations/europe/france/paris/transport.html.  Hope this helps!


----------



## cherrycookies

tutushopper said:


> You are so very welcome; I do try!  Unfortunately, Paris has strict limits per person on bags within a specific time frame.  You can find more information (and perhaps ask about the train) here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...aris-other-chanel-paris-questions-233716.html. (There is also another thread on shopping in France there, too)  For train info, try here:  http://www.worldexecutive.com/locations/europe/france/paris/transport.html.  Hope this helps!



thanks tutushopper! you are always so nice


----------



## laureneveline

Dellibop said:


> Just felt the need to share with fellow bag lovers who understand...my long awaited first Chanel arrived today, it's a Luxe Ligne flap...I'm beyond in love!!! Thanks again to Nat who authenticated it for me, I can't wipe this idiotic grin off my face
> 
> I just showed it to my grown up son, who just raised an eyebrow as if to say oh here we go again, not another bag...
> 
> Happy happy happy!!!


congratulation for your new baby!


----------



## sonozen

tutushopper said:


> There is a red lambskin classic flap this season with matte gold hardware.  It is an orange based red.  I have no idea if it's available in Germany or Italy; you might want to ask in the appropriate thread(s) on the Chane shopping forum, as they would know the stock there better.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/ Just look for a thread on Germany and Italy (you can just look a few pages or use the "search" to enter the countries to find threads).
> 
> It's amazing how SA's can pass on incorrect information.  I know the red is available in other countries.  If you can't find it in Germany or Italy, there are stores in the U.S. that will ship internationally (Saks, Hirshleifers usually. and others).


Thank you *tutushopper*! 

I think the orange red classic flap you mentioned is the one in jumbo? I love that shade but not the size... I'm only 5ft you see.  =\ 

I try not to ship overseas as I'm paranoid, and shipping + taxes would cost a bomb, seeing that we need to pay taxes if the goods are above a certain amount (which the classic flap would definitely exceed by 10 times more haha). Hopefully they have it in Italy/ Germany when the bf goes over! It's a pity our stores don't stock the full range available


----------



## deltalady

I'm new to this sub-forum but excited to announce I just purchased my first Chanel, a vintage (0 series) medium lambskin flap w/ ghw in excellent condition!  I'm so excited


----------



## Belladiva79

I am looking to purchase my first chanel. I would love to get one that needs some work done. Can anyone tell me if the bags are usually lined w beige leather? I found a bag on ebay I am trying to figure out if its authenticate but it has beige lining? Thank!


----------



## Mrs Tipton

deltalady said:


> I'm new to this sub-forum but excited to announce I just purchased my first Chanel, a vintage (0 series) medium lambskin flap w/ ghw in excellent condition!  I'm so excited


 
Congrats!  I know that excited feeling! Is it being shipped...do you have to wait for it to arrive???  Post pics when you get her! Congrats again....a zero series, how cool!


----------



## deltalady

Mrs Tipton said:


> Congrats!  I know that excited feeling! Is it being shipped...do you have to wait for it to arrive???  Post pics when you get her! Congrats again....a zero series, how cool!



Thanks!  Yes, I must start the dreaded wait for the UPS guy. I will definitely post a reveal when I get her!


----------



## tutushopper

sonozen said:


> Thank you *tutushopper*!
> 
> I think the orange red classic flap you mentioned is the one in jumbo? I love that shade but not the size... I'm only 5ft you see.  =\
> 
> I try not to ship overseas as I'm paranoid, and shipping + taxes would cost a bomb, seeing that we need to pay taxes if the goods are above a certain amount (which the classic flap would definitely exceed by 10 times more haha). Hopefully they have it in Italy/ Germany when the bf goes over! It's a pity our stores don't stock the full range available



It comes in mini, mini rectangular, M/L, jumbo, and I'm not sure about maxi size, as well as clutch with chain and maybe wallet on a chain.  Best of luck finding one!


----------



## deltalady

I need some advice ladies.  I've recently purchased my first Chanel which is a vintage 0 series medium classic flap.  The outside is in excellent condition and the inside is for the most part, except the two slit pockets have peeling leather.  I know that I can take it in for liner replacement, but that means losing my hologram sticker.  What would you ladies do?  Lose the sticker for brand new lining or live with it but keep the sticker?


----------



## tutushopper

deltalady said:


> I need some advice ladies.  I've recently purchased my first Chanel which is a vintage 0 series medium classic flap.  The outside is in excellent condition and the inside is for the most part, except the two slit pockets have peeling leather.  I know that I can take it in for liner replacement, but that means losing my hologram sticker.  What would you ladies do?  Lose the sticker for brand new lining or live with it but keep the sticker?



Lose the sticker; if the liner is in such a condition as to be peeling and sticky; how would you use it?


----------



## sonozen

tutushopper said:


> It comes in mini, mini rectangular, M/L, jumbo, and I'm not sure about maxi size, as well as clutch with chain and maybe wallet on a chain.  Best of luck finding one!


OMG so it does come in M/L for spring 2013! Is it still in stock in the US? I wonder if Saks or Hirshleifers ship it internationally and for how much... Would need to pay few hundred bucks for taxes though!


----------



## mf19

Broad question, but what handbag options are less than 1400£ or 2100US$ other than woc and cwc?? is the easy in this price range?


----------



## hublot888

Hi Everyone.  Im new to this Forum.  Im waiting so I can post a pictures of the bag I bought my girlfriend for her Bday.  I want some input and advise to make sure its a real Chanel.  Thanks in Advance


----------



## tutushopper

sonozen said:


> OMG so it does come in M/L for spring 2013! Is it still in stock in the US? I wonder if Saks or Hirshleifers ship it internationally and for how much... Would need to pay few hundred bucks for taxes though!



Red with gold matte hardware is 13P/S Act II and still available.  Saks will ship internationally, Hirshleifers used to; not sure if they still do.  No idea how much international shipping is; probably depends on where it's going to.


----------



## tutushopper

hublot888 said:


> Hi Everyone.  Im new to this Forum.  Im waiting so I can post a pictures of the bag I bought my girlfriend for her Bday.  I want some input and advise to make sure its a real Chanel.  Thanks in Advance



Make sure you post the link to the auction on the "authenticate this Chanel" thread. If it was a private purchase, you can use authenticate4u or Etinceler authentications for a small fee.


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> Broad question, but what handbag options are less than 1400£ or 2100US$ other than woc and cwc?? is the easy in this price range?



The easy caviar, even in medium size, is out of that price range in the U.S.


----------



## hublot888

Question:  Is it normal to the have a barcode sticker with the Serial number of the bag on the box??  Just bought a Chanel Bag online and noticed that.  Thanks


----------



## mf19

tutushopper said:


> The easy caviar, even in medium size, is out of that price range in the U.S.



Thanks for your reply.  I guess my real budget is 1800 quid or $2700.. I'm just hoping to get it at Heathrow so it will come down to around what I said earlier when I ultimately buy it.  I'm not flying for a month but am trying to prepare already!  I found out they wont get anymore easy bags so if I want that I'd have to go directly to a boutique where it is 1800 quid for a jumbo.  

What do people think?  Get the jumbo easy or wait til I fly out from Heathrow and see what they have? I'm not really familiar with the seasonal bags and if they are in that price range.  I think I could get a woc and cwc for the price of a jumbo easy though.... but of course this depends on stock

PS.  Heathrow said they will start getting Pre fall act I mid June so I potentially could stop back on my flight back... I already love the brown handbag I saw on the pictures posted on the pre fall 2013 thread but I don't know if this is carried in store 

Sorry for so much questioning.. I'm very new to Chanel and want to make a good decision for my first purchase(s)


----------



## hublot888

tutushopper said:


> Make sure you post the link to the auction on the "authenticate this Chanel" thread. If it was a private purchase, you can use authenticate4u or Etinceler authentications for a small fee.


If the auction is over is it still possible to Authenticate??  Because I purchased the bag already.  Thanks Tutushopper


----------



## sherries

hublot888 said:


> If the auction is over is it still possible to Authenticate??  Because I purchased the bag already.  Thanks Tutushopper



You sure can!   Just post the required pictures of the bags such as the hologram stickers, the front view of the bag etc etc at the right place in this forum. I think it's called "authenticate this chanel". Or you can use third party service, etincelerauthentications.com or authenticate4u.com


----------



## sherries

Hello TPFers,

Do anyone know if the 12A Burgundy Caviar Chanel Jumbo w/ GHW is still being produce? 
I saw this charming bag on Ebay 1 or 2 months ago but let it slipped away  *bummed* *tears*


----------



## Peekabopee

Anyone knows whether is Chanel in Manila,Philippines cheaper than Hong Kong n Malaysia?


----------



## sonozen

tutushopper said:


> Red with gold matte hardware is 13P/S Act II and still available.  Saks will ship internationally, Hirshleifers used to; not sure if they still do.  No idea how much international shipping is; probably depends on where it's going to.


Thanks *tutushopper*! Hirshleifers isn't permitted to ship Chanel internationally so I'll have to ship it to the hotel where my bf's staying...

A bit out of topic but, does anyone know which kind of UPS next day shipping does Hirshleifers use? (UPS next day air early AM/ UPS next day air/ UPS next day air saver) Is it possible to request for UPS next day air early AM if I am willing to pay more? Thanks!


----------



## rapa112

Hi Everyone.  Im new to this Forum. I just bought chanel executive tote on ebay and i got the packagetoday  I also worry about Authenticate. Anyone can help me Authenticate this bag? 
Thank you !!!


----------



## mf19

Hey ladies - what aspects do you look for when inspecting a Chanel to buy?  I've read about looking for color quality and puffiness - but what else?  I want to be on my A game when I go haha so help a newbie out


----------



## skinnylovee

I'm interested in buying the wallet on chain in Italy when my brother goes this upcoming November. Does anyone know the current price and % tax? This would be my first Chanel / higher end purchase and I've been told the cheapest to buy Chanel is in Italy so i might as well go all out while i have the chance. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

sonozen said:


> Thanks *tutushopper*! Hirshleifers isn't permitted to ship Chanel internationally so I'll have to ship it to the hotel where my bf's staying...
> 
> A bit out of topic but, does anyone know which kind of UPS next day shipping does Hirshleifers use? (UPS next day air early AM/ UPS next day air/ UPS next day air saver) Is it possible to request for UPS next day air early AM if I am willing to pay more? Thanks!



You can ask them to send it overnight if you want to pay for it I believe.  I just used standard shipping.  Make sure you are home when they send it so you can collect it, as I know one person here did some form of expedited shipping and had to wait the weekend to Monday to get her package.  Just let Penny know what kind of shipping you want.


----------



## sonozen

tutushopper said:


> You can ask them to send it overnight if you want to pay for it I believe.  I just used standard shipping.  Make sure you are home when they send it so you can collect it, as I know one person here did some form of expedited shipping and had to wait the weekend to Monday to get her package.  Just let Penny know what kind of shipping you want.


Thanks much! I'm definitely going to use overnight shipping since my bf will only be staying in the hotel for only 3 days... The hotel front desk could receive it on behalf if my bf is out of the hotel (have already contacted their customer service). I'm just wondering if Penney could help to ship it out with the fastest mode of overnight shipping haha. 
(Cause Hirshleifers' site only stated that overnight shipping is USD50, but did not state which mode of overnight shipping...)

Penney only replies to mails on business days (i.e. Mon-Fri) right? Still waiting for her to reply me on shipping and to send me the PDF form for pre-order of my bag. Hopefully I can get my red lambskin in perfect condition safe and sound.


----------



## sonozen

Oh and another weird question but I don't know where else to post this query... Does anyone know if the medium classic flap can hold the LV Empreinte Curieuse wallet comfortably? Thanks!


----------



## kimariew

sonozen said:


> Oh and another weird question but I don't know where else to post this query... Does anyone know if the medium classic flap can hold the LV Empreinte Curieuse wallet comfortably? Thanks!



I'm not sure which wallet this is or how big it is, my medium holds my LV Sarah wallet, but not much room for anything else.  The smaller zcp works better or sometimes I just use a couple key pouches/card holders and no wallet to have more room for other stuff.


----------



## sonozen

kimariew said:


> I'm not sure which wallet this is or how big it is, my medium holds my LV Sarah wallet, but not much room for anything else.  The smaller zcp works better or sometimes I just use a couple key pouches/card holders and no wallet to have more room for other stuff.


Thanks *kimariew*! I suppose I can use the removable coin purse from the Curieuse wallet if need be... The medium can't fit much indeed but fits my petite size best! Time to downsize! (no bottles and spectacles and cosmetic pouch!)


----------



## jeNYC

Hello, does anyone know if Malleries only consign within USA?  I know they ship World Wide but I live in NY and do not want to buy overseas to avoid taxes and duties.  Thank you.


----------



## tutushopper

sonozen said:


> Thanks much! I'm definitely going to use overnight shipping since my bf will only be staying in the hotel for only 3 days... The hotel front desk could receive it on behalf if my bf is out of the hotel (have already contacted their customer service). I'm just wondering if Penney could help to ship it out with the fastest mode of overnight shipping haha.
> (Cause Hirshleifers' site only stated that overnight shipping is USD50, but did not state which mode of overnight shipping...)
> 
> Penney only replies to mails on business days (i.e. Mon-Fri) right? Still waiting for her to reply me on shipping and to send me the PDF form for pre-order of my bag. Hopefully I can get my red lambskin in perfect condition safe and sound.



I think she mainly works M-F.  If she hasn't yet replied, send her another email as perhaps she missed the first one.  I'm sure she will work with you to do the fastest shipping method.


----------



## backintheday

Peekabopee said:


> Anyone knows whether is Chanel in Manila,Philippines cheaper than Hong Kong n Malaysia?



I dont think theres a Chanel boutique in Manila you could try HK or Japan


----------



## MaryJoe84

Calling out to Chanel experts here:

I'm right now on a hunt for a red m/l classic flap in red (hoping for pre-fall/fall...), but when I completed this, I have a classic flap m/l in WHITE on my mind...

Now I have maybe a dumb question: Is white a colour that comes with every season (doesn't matter spring, summer, fall or cruise, etc) or is it a colour that comes mostly spring/summer (I would say that), since it's a light, fresh colour..
And furthermore: are there shades of white, I mean for example lighter or darker white? 

TIA


----------



## mf19

Does anyone know what styles of the classic (2.55 and cc) bags do not sit directly under the arm when in use?  I would like a lambskin bag eventually but would like something that hangs a bit lower so that it doesn't get flattened.  TIA!


----------



## Mondrianum

mf19 said:


> Does anyone know what styles of the classic (2.55 and cc) bags do not sit directly under the arm when in use?  I would like a lambskin bag eventually but would like something that hangs a bit lower so that it doesn't get flattened.  TIA!



Hi, I've got jumbo size and I think from the classic flaps jambo has got the longest chain (one of the reasons I preferred it).


----------



## mf19

Mondrianum said:


> Hi, I've got jumbo size and I think from the classic flaps jambo has got the longest chain (one of the reasons I preferred it).



Thank you!  

Anyone know about the M/L or Maxi - do these styles sit under the arm?


----------



## ckhoo

Hi, 

May I know when will the Fall collection bags be released? 

Thanks


----------



## 4n6diva

Hello, fellow Chanel lovers!

Does anyone have anything to say about Jill's Consignment? I happened across that website, and there are some items I am interested in. But I wanted to make sure that Jill's is a trustworthy place to buy pre-owned high end purses.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bgirl525

Hi gals!  I'm wondering if u can offer any insight on my question...I have a beige medallion, which I love to pieces , and I've just noticed that the edges are getting a tad bit worn.  If I take it to the chanel store for a total spa refurbishment would they be able to repair the worn edges to look like new?? Thank u so very much for ur time and reply!


----------



## sonozen

tutushopper said:


> I think she mainly works M-F.  If she hasn't yet replied, send her another email as perhaps she missed the first one.  I'm sure she will work with you to do the fastest shipping method.


Thanks *tutushopper*! Have exchanged a number of emails with her, but managed to get what I wanted in my local boutique instead!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

what do you ladies think of Chanel python classic bag and lady dior python in medium??which one ?? Plus i dont have any lady dior bag yet. So im thinking about getting a lady dior bag in python. And there is so many pretty colors now. I already have blue.few few black.fuschia in chanel. So thinking off maybe get another color in lady dior.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> what do you ladies think of Chanel python classic bag and lady dior python in medium??which one ?? Plus i dont have any lady dior bag yet. So im thinking about getting a lady dior bag in python. And there is so many pretty colors now. I already have blue.few few black.fuschia in chanel. So thinking off maybe get another color in lady dior.



I guess i should post the lady dior pics in the dior forum right??dont really see any python chanels in the store now.


----------



## New York City

How old were you ladies when you got your first Chanel? & what was it?


----------



## Kyra33

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> what do you ladies think of Chanel python classic bag and lady dior python in medium??which one ?? Plus i dont have any lady dior bag yet. So im thinking about getting a lady dior bag in python. And there is so many pretty colors now. I already have blue.few few black.fuschia in chanel. So thinking off maybe get another color in lady dior.


I would love you to get a new color........more Chanel options to coordinate with your clothes!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kyra33 said:


> I would love you to get a new color........more Chanel options to coordinate with your clothes!



lol..yeh i went to chanel and dior stores yesterday. both of them are lovely. How i wish that if money wasnt an issue.the chanel python was gorgeous so is the lady dior exotic skins. I saw a costom made lady dior in croc with swaroski charmes it was gorgeous as well.  I am still deciding and maybe i'll put the money towards a nice watch instead. And i guess i am own a shopping ban .


----------



## tutushopper

MaryJoe84 said:


> Calling out to Chanel experts here:
> 
> I'm right now on a hunt for a red m/l classic flap in red (hoping for pre-fall/fall...), but when I completed this, I have a classic flap m/l in WHITE on my mind...
> 
> Now I have maybe a dumb question: Is white a colour that comes with every season (doesn't matter spring, summer, fall or cruise, etc) or is it a colour that comes mostly spring/summer (I would say that), since it's a light, fresh colour..
> And furthermore: are there shades of white, I mean for example lighter or darker white?
> 
> TIA



White is not a given every year, but usually it's released in the spring or summer.  Sometimes there is an ivory that's released instead, depending on the bag.  Looks like there will be a lot of white for cruise 2014 in various bags.  Not sure about the classic; will have to wait and see.


----------



## tutushopper

bgirl525 said:


> Hi gals!  I'm wondering if u can offer any insight on my question...I have a beige medallion, which I love to pieces , and I've just noticed that the edges are getting a tad bit worn.  If I take it to the chanel store for a total spa refurbishment would they be able to repair the worn edges to look like new?? Thank u so very much for ur time and reply!



Yes, Chanel spa can do this.


----------



## tutushopper

ckhoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know when will the Fall collection bags be released?
> 
> Thanks



They are already showing up in the boutiques now, with more coming soon.


----------



## Nico_79

I got an invitation in the mail to a Chanel styling event. Has anyone been to one of these? What do you wear and what exactly is involved? This is the first one my SA is attending too, so we're both a little unsure of what to expect. TIA!


----------



## JacobMommy

anybody knows how to clean the color transferred from jeans???


----------



## mf19

What styles do you think will be in the sale??


----------



## mf19

How does tax work in the US on Chanel and other luxury goods work?  Do all states have a luxury tax or do states like Delaware have no tax even on these goods?  When you order an item from a store to be shipped to you do you pay that state's tax or the tax of the state it is being shipped to?  What state is best to shop in price wise?


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> How does tax work in the US on Chanel and other luxury goods work?  Do all states have a luxury tax or do states like Delaware have no tax even on these goods?  When you order an item from a store to be shipped to you do you pay that state's tax or the tax of the state it is being shipped to?  What state is best to shop in price wise?



It depends on which state/city/county/parish you live in as to how much tax you pay.  Some (most) states have a "use" tax, which means you pay tax on any purchase, even if the seller doesn't collect the tax when you buy the item.  You'd really have to consult each state's laws to determine which has what tax on which items.  Usually when you purchase online, you are charged the tax of the state the item ships to, but if you purchase in person, you pay the tax of the place you buy.  It's quite confusing!


----------



## mf19

tutushopper said:


> It depends on which state/city/county/parish you live in as to how much tax you pay.  Some (most) states have a "use" tax, which means you pay tax on any purchase, even if the seller doesn't collect the tax when you buy the item.  You'd really have to consult each state's laws to determine which has what tax on which items.  Usually when you purchase online, you are charged the tax of the state the item ships to, but if you purchase in person, you pay the tax of the place you buy.  It's quite confusing!



It is so confusing!  Thank you for your response.


----------



## Coco723

Anyone can tell me is this jumbo authentic ?


----------



## tutushopper

Coco723 said:


> Anyone can tell me is this jumbo authentic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194618
> View attachment 2194619
> View attachment 2194620
> View attachment 2194621





Coco723 said:


> View attachment 2194601
> View attachment 2194602
> View attachment 2194604
> View attachment 2194605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help!!! Anyone can tell me is this Chanel jumbo authentic ? Thx a lot ! Anyone can reply ASAP ?



Please post this in the "authenticate this Chanel" forum, as that's where the authenticators look when they do authentications.  They give a list of required photos and format to be used there. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html 

Also, you don't need to post in several places, as usually one of us will see a post no matter where it is.


----------



## Pomba

Does anyone find that not all their Chanel's have a strong leather smell?  My jumbo 2 years later still has a strong leather smell but my gst and brand new woc ( just bought it now) has no leather smell at all! I get all my Chanel's from Holts so are real.  Wondering if this is normal.  Ty in advance


----------



## tutushopper

All of mine still have that lovely leather smell, even the new Coco Sporran that I just bought.  I love the smell!  I know over time that smell diminishes, but it's so heavenly (the same with new shoes...mmmmmm love it!).


----------



## jamamcg

tutushopper said:


> All of mine still have that lovely leather smell, even the new Coco Sporran that I just bought.  I love the smell!  I know over time that smell diminishes, but it's so heavenly (the same with new shoes...mmmmmm love it!).



oh wow you have the coco sporran could you post some pictures of it.


----------



## tutushopper

jamamcg said:


> oh wow you have the coco sporran could you post some pictures of it.



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-little-fall-reveal-works-special-wee-bag-819329.html Photos are posted around page 4 I think.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

:cry::cry::cry:how long does a chanel bag refurbishment usually takes?i took in my bag just to polish the leather and nth else. it been more than 4 month i still havnt go my bag yet. is this normal??i miss my bag  the quoted time was 6 to 8 weeks but it went pass that already .


----------



## jamamcg

tutushopper said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-little-fall-reveal-works-special-wee-bag-819329.html Photos are posted around page 4 I think.



Just looked it up it is so cute. (Do you live in Scotland?). I would love to own something from the Paris-Edinburgh collection


----------



## jessica038

hi everyone,

I'm from Malaysia.

I will be going to Paris this year and i'm going to purchase a Chanel bag over there. There is a problem i don't know how to solve it. I will be travelling start from Paris end in London, so my flight will be at London. If i purchase a Chanel at Paris where should i claim my tax back? Which airport should i go claim back my tax? How many % i can claim back in Paris and London? Thank you everyone...waiting for the reply.


----------



## ilovecocochanel

Hello.  Haven't been on tpf in a long time.  So, getting back into handbags.   I was away on a self imposed exile.  Since i've been on here, I have acquired a m/l flap bag and just today my second chanel, a black quilted woc with ghw.  My question, i've seen some pics posted with a dustbag and I remember reading that woc's don't have dustbags.  The one i have does not have a dust bag, just a felt looking cloth.  is that correct?  should i go back and ask for a dust bag?  i am thinking that possibly the pictures with a dust bag are from other bags?  I got on a waitlist for a red woc as well.    Bunch of questions sorry, how difficult is it to get color flap bags?  I saw a light pink one that was adorable and would like a red jumbo.


----------



## Mondrianum

jessica038 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I'm from Malaysia.
> 
> I will be going to Paris this year and i'm going to purchase a Chanel bag over there. There is a problem i don't know how to solve it. I will be travelling start from Paris end in London, so my flight will be at London. If i purchase a Chanel at Paris where should i claim my tax back? Which airport should i go claim back my tax? How many % i can claim back in Paris and London? Thank you everyone...waiting for the reply.



Hi, if your last European destination is London you might not be able to claim tax in Paris. It's usually the last EU city you're travelling from. Flying from London you can claim your tax at any international airport. Heathrow has got a little extra a tax free Chanel boutique @ T3. If you are lucky to fly from there you could do some extra shopping!!! Sorry not sure about the % you get back. HTH


----------



## LadyEnoki

I think you can get back like 12%. They use the Pablo system which takes a percentage of your return as their fee for processing everything for you. Do t forget to get the paperwork from the store before you leave. You can do it in an airport or they have locations within the city. The booklet will tell you that they give you where you can go. You must get your paperwork stamped by the EU customs in order to finalize the refund. That line gets long at the airport so give it plenty of time.


----------



## LadyEnoki

ilovecocochanel said:


> Hello.  Haven't been on tpf in a long time.  So, getting back into handbags.   I was away on a self imposed exile.  Since i've been on here, I have acquired a m/l flap bag and just today my second chanel, a black quilted woc with ghw.  My question, i've seen some pics posted with a dustbag and I remember reading that woc's don't have dustbags.  The one i have does not have a dust bag, just a felt looking cloth.  is that correct?  should i go back and ask for a dust bag?  i am thinking that possibly the pictures with a dust bag are from other bags?  I got on a waitlist for a red woc as well.    Bunch of questions sorry, how difficult is it to get color flap bags?  I saw a light pink one that was adorable and would like a red jumbo.



WOCs don't come with dust bags. I don't know how some got one. I've never been on a wait list for a bag so I wouldn't know how difficult it is. Depends on stock availability and what season it is. Best you can do is to call around and see what's out there


----------



## Pomba

ilovecocochanel said:


> Hello.  Haven't been on tpf in a long time.  So, getting back into handbags.   I was away on a self imposed exile.  Since i've been on here, I have acquired a m/l flap bag and just today my second chanel, a black quilted woc with ghw.  My question, i've seen some pics posted with a dustbag and I remember reading that woc's don't have dustbags.  The one i have does not have a dust bag, just a felt looking cloth.  is that correct?  should i go back and ask for a dust bag?  i am thinking that possibly the pictures with a dust bag are from other bags?  I got on a waitlist for a red woc as well.    Bunch of questions sorry, how difficult is it to get color flap bags?  I saw a light pink one that was adorable and would like a red jumbo.



the woc does not come with a dustbag but your sa can give you a single shoe bag to use as a dustbag.  Thats what I got when I asked.  The felt cloth I use when storing it to keep chains off it.  I don't know how easy it is to get a coloured woc, keep asking or go on a list I say.


----------



## dk2504

I'm a little confused...I thought the Boy bag could not be worn cross body, yet I just saw this pic of SJP posted in the Celebrity thread- any ideas? 

Original image from zimbio


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

dk2504 said:


> I'm a little confused...I thought the Boy bag could not be worn cross body, yet I just saw this pic of SJP posted in the Celebrity thread- any ideas?
> 
> Original image from zimbio



Nonono,  it can be worn cross body,  especially if you are petite.  In Asia,  that's what the SA sell as a perk.


----------



## dk2504

PinkHermesQueen said:


> Nonono,  it can be worn cross body,  especially if you are petite.  In Asia,  that's what the SA sell as a perk.



Thanks hun! I will have to look for a Boy bag then


----------



## ilovecocochanel

thanks for the clarification   wore it today.  it such a convenient little thing.  whereas my flap, its hard to wear that day to day with a two month old an a 4 year old.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

does the lambskin bag for chanel always become so dry after repair??they basically just redye the bag for refurbishment right??got my bag today im so disapponted at the result. they feel like sand. the gentle touch of lambskin is totally gone. and the color looks a bit off too. Is there anything i can do to have that suppleness of the lamb back??


----------



## poohbag

ilovecocochanel said:


> thanks for the clarification   wore it today.  it such a convenient little thing.  whereas my flap, its hard to wear that day to day with a two month old an a 4 year old.



i'm totally with you on this one.  when i'm out with my kids (a 15 month old and a 3 1/2 year old), i almost always wear the woc.  i have two, the one i bought from the boutique did not come with a dust bag (which is the correct way) and the other i bought from a dept store came in a dust bag but only because it was the last one available on display.


----------



## LaurenStephanie

Hello, quick question for any Chanel experts out there! Anyone have any idea what size this Chanel bag is? Medium? Jumbo? what the name is? 
Thanks in advance! 

Please let me know if the link doesn't work...

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=de...Q&biw=1024&bih=690#biv=i|19;d|yfi6q737wGgPwM:


----------



## ilovecocochanel

poohbag said:


> i'm totally with you on this one.  when i'm out with my kids (a 15 month old and a 3 1/2 year old), i almost always wear the woc.  i have two, the one i bought from the boutique did not come with a dust bag (which is the correct way) and the other i bought from a dept store came in a dust bag but only because it was the last one available on display.



I am so in love with the woc.  on a waitlist for a red one


----------



## MvE

Hey Chanel-veterans  I'm new to Chanel and I thought I could ask my question here because the nearest boutique is about 2.5hours away from my home. Well, my question is does Chanel still sells them little CC earrings without rhinestones with a pearl dangling at the bottom of the earring? And how much does that pair cost? And do they also sell plain little CC earrings (without stones)? My last question is, do you think the price is worth the earrings? Because I read they turn green after a while...


----------



## poohbag

ilovecocochanel said:


> I am so in love with the woc.  on a waitlist for a red one



Yes a red one would be gorgeous! Can't wait to see the bag when you get it!


----------



## ViB

hi! im new here! just wanted some help. im going to be travelling to London in August and would love to buy a Chanel bag preferrably within 1800 pounds. anyone from uk any help? and also it would be great if it was a flap bag but i wouldnt mind any of  the seasonals either! thanks


----------



## TwiggySteph

Everyone,

I've been scouring the internet looking for Chanel bags--I stumbled upon this website...www.sumptousbag.com 

The bags are second hand and are in AMAZING condition...is this too good to be true? They seem to have a better selection than Mallaries or Portero!! Any insight?


----------



## MissBambina

TwiggySteph said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I've been scouring the internet looking for Chanel bags--I stumbled upon this website...www.sumptousbag.com
> 
> The bags are second hand and are in AMAZING condition...is this too good to be true? They seem to have a better selection than Mallaries or Portero!! Any insight?


I checked out the site and am curious about it, too?  Has anyone bought from there before?  The prices are quite reasonable & the bags look great.


----------



## jessica038

Mondrianum said:


> Hi, if your last European destination is London you might not be able to claim tax in Paris. It's usually the last EU city you're travelling from. Flying from London you can claim your tax at any international airport. Heathrow has got a little extra a tax free Chanel boutique @ T3. If you are lucky to fly from there you could do some extra shopping!!! Sorry not sure about the % you get back. HTH


Hi, thanks for the reply 

Im flying out from London back to my country. So i can drop by and shop at Chanel boutique inside the Airport right? If is like this means i brought from Paris Chanel get all the document and claim at London airport?


----------



## jessica038

LadyEnoki said:


> I think you can get back like 12%. They use the Pablo system which takes a percentage of your return as their fee for processing everything for you. Do t forget to get the paperwork from the store before you leave. You can do it in an airport or they have locations within the city. The booklet will tell you that they give you where you can go. You must get your paperwork stamped by the EU customs in order to finalize the refund. That line gets long at the airport so give it plenty of time.


Hi thanks for the reply.

Means i get all the document from the SA Chanel Paris and go any airport claim back my tax ?? Even at London airport also can??


----------



## wowow_piyo

hei everybody, may i ask what code for chanel black  jumbo classic double flap lambskin goldhardware.. because i want to tell my friend the code, so she doesn't misstaken

thans


----------



## March786

ViB said:


> hi! im new here! just wanted some help. im going to be travelling to London in August and would love to buy a Chanel bag preferrably within 1800 pounds. anyone from uk any help? and also it would be great if it was a flap bag but i wouldnt mind any of  the seasonals either! thanks


Hi there
Buying from heathrow on your departure is where you will find the best prices, I recently purchased a beige GST with gold hardware for £1333. They also have seasonal bags and you can call 24 hrs in advance to reserve.
Hope this helps


----------



## Mondrianum

jessica038 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply
> 
> Im flying out from London back to my country. So i can drop by and shop at Chanel boutique inside the Airport right? If is like this means i brought from Paris Chanel get all the document and claim at London airport?



You always claim at the last port when leaving EU. If you will try to claim in France they will ask you where are you flying and will tell you to do it in the UK. Heathrow is huge and busy so you will need plenty if time for claiming your tax refund and shopping.  you will have to show your purchases so make sure they are not packed in your checked in luggage. If you are flying from terminals 1&2 you will need a transfer to T3 if you wish to visit Chanel. HTH


----------



## TwiggySteph

ilovecocochanel said:


> I am so in love with the woc.  on a waitlist for a red one


I am dying to acquire a red camilia WOC (non-patent) or a quilted red WOC. Is this something that is seasonal? I was speaking with a SA in Vegas today. She told me that she has not seen the red camilia in a few years---is the red coming back as a Fall 2013 items? 

Any insight is appreciated!! I am DYING to acquire a red WOC...I had no idea you could get on a wait-list.


----------



## TwiggySteph

MissBambina said:


> I checked out the site and am curious about it, too?  Has anyone bought from there before?  The prices are quite reasonable & the bags look great.


I'm worried that it's too good to be true. I'm scared that it's a scam.  How can the bags be in that great condition and that affordable? AHHHHH!! I want multiple things from that site!!


----------



## TwiggySteph

MissBambina said:


> I checked out the site and am curious about it, too?  Has anyone bought from there before?  The prices are quite reasonable & the bags look great.


I had Colorful Belle authenticate a bag...she was suspicious. She thought the item I was interested had stolen pictures. The site has only been around for 89 days and had multiples of certain items. So, I'm going to refrain from making any purchases.  I was totally lured by the quality, quantity and affordable prices. I guess it was TOO GOOD to be true!! DANG IT!!! This new passion is pricey!!


----------



## APHRA

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...our-chanel-footwear-here-image-1860762949.jpg


http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...our-chanel-footwear-here-image-3691360971.jpg


does anyone know whatbthe serial number of these shoes?


----------



## MissBambina

TwiggySteph said:


> I had Colorful Belle authenticate a bag...she was suspicious. She thought the item I was interested had stolen pictures. The site has only been around for 89 days and had multiples of certain items. So, I'm going to refrain from making any purchases.  I was totally lured by the quality, quantity and affordable prices. I guess it was TOO GOOD to be true!! DANG IT!!! This new passion is pricey!!



  knew it had to be too good to be true..... I'm always skeptical about buying pre-owned, especially from sites that aren't well known.  The only site I really like is malleries 

Thanks for checking it out!!!


----------



## tutushopper

wowow_piyo said:


> hei everybody, may i ask what code for chanel black  jumbo classic double flap lambskin goldhardware.. because i want to tell my friend the code, so she doesn't misstaken
> 
> thans



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html


----------



## tutushopper

TwiggySteph said:


> I am dying to acquire a red camilia WOC (non-patent) or a quilted red WOC. Is this something that is seasonal? I was speaking with a SA in Vegas today. She told me that she has not seen the red camilia in a few years---is the red coming back as a Fall 2013 items?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated!! I am DYING to acquire a red WOC...I had no idea you could get on a wait-list.



You might want to check here first: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-wocs-here-635524.html then ask about this in the wallet on a chain thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/woc-aka-wallet-on-chain-must-have-544978.html   Best of luck!


----------



## BlizzKillz

Hi all!

I am new to Chanel, just purchased my first ever WOC in black caviar with silver hardware. Do you think this is a good bag to get? I haven't been able to find any WOC's in black, so when I saw it as Sak's I snatched it up! I have to say I am falling a little bit in love with it, just hope it holds up well with use.


----------



## tutushopper

BlizzKillz said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new to Chanel, just purchased my first ever WOC in black caviar with silver hardware. Do you think this is a good bag to get? I haven't been able to find any WOC's in black, so when I saw it as Sak's I snatched it up! I have to say I am falling a little bit in love with it, just hope it holds up well with use.



If it's traditional caviar, it will wear beautifully.  If it's the suede type iridescent caviar, not so much.  Hard to say without photos and code.  What's most important is if you love it; you must have to have snatched it up when you saw it!


----------



## senzafine

Hello everyone!
So I just sent my vintage jumbo xl in for refinishing and the SA wrote on the receipt "up to 12 weeks." Does anyone have any experiences with this? Does it ever come back quicker? I kind of regret sending it away now!


----------



## tutushopper

senzafine said:


> Hello everyone!
> So I just sent my vintage jumbo xl in for refinishing and the SA wrote on the receipt "up to 12 weeks." Does anyone have any experiences with this? Does it ever come back quicker? I kind of regret sending it away now!



That's a general time frame they will give so that you won't worry if it takes that long.  Many here have had their bags come back in just a few weeks; it really all depends on what needs to be done with your bag and how many others are ahead of you.  So, yes, they often do come back much quicker.


----------



## senzafine

tutushopper said:


> That's a general time frame they will give so that you won't worry if it takes that long.  Many here have had their bags come back in just a few weeks; it really all depends on what needs to be done with your bag and how many others are ahead of you.  So, yes, they often do come back much quicker.



Thanks! That makes me feel a but better about it. I only really needed it cleaned up a bit since it was just old and had scratches/fading. Hope they consider it a quick fix!


----------



## bhCartier

Hi,

I would like to buy this bag. It is made of lambskin in 1988, and in a very good condition. How much is this bag worth now?


----------



## wowow_piyo

can anyody help me, does it really difficult to find jumbo lambskin black ghw in france?


----------



## Lena186

Kindly help! I saw this Chanel tote and I liked the color and the style isn't bag also. I just need to know if this is a classic piece? Thanks


----------



## Lena186

Lena186 said:


> Kindly help! I saw this Chanel tote and I liked the color and the style isn't bag also. I just need to know if this is a classic piece? Thanks



Forgot to attach the pic.


----------



## natalie_jo

Hi ladies, 

Does anyone know when will this collection be launched & the price in Eur / Gbp?

1. Boy flap wallet - A68898 Y25024 C1962
2. Boy WOC - A68900 Y25024 C1962 

I just love them soooo much & can't wait !!!


----------



## tutushopper

Lena186 said:


> Forgot to attach the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226367



I'd not consider this a classic piece, and it's not part of the classic line, either.


----------



## Kristyleigh

_Hi natalie_jo, I don't know the price but I can definitely tell you that I saw the Boy WOC yesterday in the Chanel boutique in Selfridges Manchester - UK. It was getting a lot of attention!_


----------



## Pruudence

I need recommendations!! I am getting my first flap bag next month and I have pre-order the black classic flap with GHW. Only problem is I already own a black w/ GHW GST! and I'm really debating if I should get the Beige with GHW OR see what seasonal color they have for the flap????


----------



## Lena186

tutushopper said:


> I'd not consider this a classic piece, and it's not part of the classic line, either.


Many thanks


----------



## CLC913

I am new to TPF, although I have been reading for years I have not posted. 

I am a little concerned right  now about a recent purchase that I made and wanted a little feedback...

I live in CT and I am on vacation in Rhode Island and decided that I must order classic Maxi flap bag because I am scared of the price increase. I called a few stores and found one in black caviar with GHW that i wanted at a NM near Boston.  I ordered on Friday over the phone, the charges went through, but the SA still has not confirmed shipping. I called Monday and she seemed annoyed and rushed me off of the phone. Now it's Tuesday and I can't stop thinking about the bag. I'm afraid she is going to call me and tell me that she sold the bag to someone else instead. Am I being paranoid? I feel so restless and I'm going 

Any thoughts would be so much appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

CLC913 said:


> I am new to TPF, although I have been reading for years I have not posted.
> 
> I am a little concerned right  now about a recent purchase that I made and wanted a little feedback...
> 
> I live in CT and I am on vacation in Rhode Island and decided that I must order classic Maxi flap bag because I am scared of the price increase. I called a few stores and found one in black caviar with GHW that i wanted at a NM near Boston.  I ordered on Friday over the phone, the charges went through, but the SA still has not confirmed shipping. I called Monday and she seemed annoyed and rushed me off of the phone. Now it's Tuesday and I can't stop thinking about the bag. I'm afraid she is going to call me and tell me that she sold the bag to someone else instead. Am I being paranoid? I feel so restless and I'm going
> 
> Any thoughts would be so much appreciated!! Thanks



Call her back and ask for shipping information, since you have noticed that the charge went through.  Just be polite but assertive; it's your money, and your SA should check on this for you.


----------



## CLC913

tutushopper said:


> Call her back and ask for shipping information, since you have noticed that the charge went through.  Just be polite but assertive; it's your money, and your SA should check on this for you.


Thanks for the input. Wow this has been a nightmare of an experience purchase. I wont bore you with the details...  Some SAs are a real pain!


----------



## Tetard

I am new to purseforum but got my first Chanel flap bag through a recommendation on here and am very pleased (M/L black lambskin). One thing was a curiosity to me, (please see photo) I suppose that I had never seen how the lambskin leather is begun and ended in its weaving through the chain. I am guessing that is is the authentic way it is done.  I thought it was interesting and had not seen anyone else mention it so I thought I would bring it up.


----------



## natalie_jo

Kristyleigh said:


> _Hi natalie_jo, I don't know the price but I can definitely tell you that I saw the Boy WOC yesterday in the Chanel boutique in Selfridges Manchester - UK. It was getting a lot of attention!_


Hihi,

But how about the one in green ??? I'm dying to know ....


----------



## tutushopper

Tetard said:


> I am new to purseforum but got my first Chanel flap bag through a recommendation on here and am very pleased (M/L black lambskin). One thing was a curiosity to me, (please see photo) I suppose that I had never seen how the lambskin leather is begun and ended in its weaving through the chain. I am guessing that is is the authentic way it is done.  I thought it was interesting and had not seen anyone else mention it so I thought I would bring it up.



This is perfectly normal and how they are made; you can find many threads about this by searching if you wish, but rest assured your bag is fine.   Congrats on your first Chanel; you chose a gorgeous classic with the M/L lambskin flap!


----------



## BaoJuen

I am interested to know what is the name for this sandal and how much it cost?


----------



## purple_la

I am new to purse-forum and my friend ask me to sell this Chanel bag for her. Can anyone help me where can I get authentication for Chanel. I can't create new thread since I'm new. 
Thanks


----------



## Mondrianum

purple_la said:


> I am new to purse-forum and my friend ask me to sell this Chanel bag for her. Can anyone help me where can I get authentication for Chanel. I can't create new thread since I'm new.
> Thanks



You could try using a third party for a small fee. You can also do it on tPF "authenticate this Chanel" thread if it's a live auction! HTH


----------



## purple_la

thanks


----------



## tutushopper

purple_la said:


> I am new to purse-forum and my friend ask me to sell this Chanel bag for her. Can anyone help me where can I get authentication for Chanel. I can't create new thread since I'm new.
> Thanks



Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4u are great for authenticating Chanel; you can pay a small fee (about $5-6) and get an authentication plus if you ask ahead of time, an idea of the value.  Best of luck!  Most of the authenticators on the "authenticate this Chanel" don't authenticate private transactions, only those online (such as ebay, Malleries, etc.).  Hope this helps!


----------



## Mooimooi

BaoJuen said:


> I am interested to know what is the name for this sandal and how much it cost?


Nice sandals
Are they comfortable?


----------



## Mooimooi

bhCartier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to buy this bag. It is made of lambskin in 1988, and in a very good condition. How much is this bag worth now?


Wow
I have never seen this kind of chain


----------



## DonnaMartin

Hello - Can someone help me understand the authentication process?  I'm genuinely curious, and would like to learn more about how members differentiate between authentic and fake bags.  

 Apparently, I jumped to the false conclusion that the bag was fake based on the zipper pull and a couple other details (not the gold medallion, just the white pull and the teeth of the zipper).  I read somewhere that the Chanel pulls should feature the interlocking "C's" or "CHANEL." Is that only true after a certain year of production?  Are there seasonal bags without this feature? 

 I appreciate any input.  I'm not necessarily trying to became an authenticator of bags - one day job will suffice - but I love the bags and want to be a well informed purchaser. 

Edit - I just located some info. on vintage pulls:  http://handbag818.blogspot.com/2013/01/genuine-vintage-chanel-zippers.html
I guess some of the older bags did not display the features I mentioned above.


----------



## bellerose

BlizzKillz said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new to Chanel, just purchased my first ever WOC in black caviar with silver hardware. Do you think this is a good bag to get? I haven't been able to find any WOC's in black, so when I saw it as Sak's I snatched it up! I have to say I am falling a little bit in love with it, just hope it holds up well with use.


You're so lucky, I want a black woc.  They're so hard to come by


----------



## smb17

Does anyone know the price of a classic boucle jacket...like the one Alexa Chung is wearing?? Please let me know!


----------



## Fosbury40

tutushopper said:


> You might want to check here first: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-wocs-here-635524.html then ask about this in the wallet on a chain thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/woc-aka-wallet-on-chain-must-have-544978.html   Best of luck!


Where best to get a lost bag from the eighties identified?


----------



## indecisivenoura

i personally think that that is great


----------



## luvbagsinlv

CLC913 said:


> I am new to TPF, although I have been reading for years I have not posted.
> 
> I am a little concerned right  now about a recent purchase that I made and wanted a little feedback...
> 
> I live in CT and I am on vacation in Rhode Island and decided that I must order classic Maxi flap bag because I am scared of the price increase. I called a few stores and found one in black caviar with GHW that i wanted at a NM near Boston.  I ordered on Friday over the phone, the charges went through, but the SA still has not confirmed shipping. I called Monday and she seemed annoyed and rushed me off of the phone. Now it's Tuesday and I can't stop thinking about the bag. I'm afraid she is going to call me and tell me that she sold the bag to someone else instead. Am I being paranoid? I feel so restless and I'm going
> 
> Any thoughts would be so much appreciated!! Thanks


I know you posted this several days ago but I am curious.  Did you get the bag?


----------



## akaydub

Need to authenticate a chanel bag !!


----------



## indecisivenoura

Should I feel guilty or shallow that I always dream of buying designer goods? The only things I think about is fashion, bags, jewels... I just don't knowww


----------



## Lena186

indecisivenoura said:


> Should I feel guilty or shallow that I always dream of buying designer goods? The only things I think about is fashion, bags, jewels... I just don't knowww



I guess if one can afford the luxury and that he/she is doing also nice things for others, then a Chanel bag is not a bad thing it's like rewarding yourself and adding another taste of happiness into your life. So why not? Just be happy


----------



## indecisivenoura

Does anyone know the price of the classic Chanel flap wallet for 2013?


----------



## Nolia

Chanel Leather Care Question:

If I bought a Chanel second hand, could I still take it into a boutique for repairs?  Part of the leather in between the chains of my WOC is peeling, what should/can I ask for?  Also, it has a faint cigarette smoke odor (from previous ownder). Has anyone here took theirs in for the same issue? How much am I looking to spend on it?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

Nolia said:


> Chanel Leather Care Question:
> 
> If I bought a Chanel second hand, could I still take it into a boutique for repairs?  Part of the leather in between the chains of my WOC is peeling, what should/can I ask for?  Also, it has a faint cigarette smoke odor (from previous ownder). Has anyone here took theirs in for the same issue? How much am I looking to spend on it?  Thanks in advance!



Chanel will refurbish any Chanel even if you bought it second hand.  Do know that they recently increased the cost of this service due to so many second hand bags being brought in for this.  You can ask for the leather to be replaced in the chains, as well as a cleaning (to help with the smell).  I don't know the current prices, but if you look in the library at the sticky for these it's about double that cost now.  I think I have a photo I can attach of old prices (again, the new prices are about double what I will post).  When you take it in, ask for cleaning and replacement of the leather in the straps only; they will quote you a price when they receive it at the repair shop and you can approve it or not.


----------



## FashionistaUK

Best size for the classic chanel flap bag with gold detailing? I'm thinking the biggest as I enjoy carrying a big bag, but is it too big? Also, I'm quite short so do you think it will overpower me?

Need help!


----------



## Nolia

tutushopper said:


> Chanel will refurbish any Chanel even if you bought it second hand.  Do know that they recently increased the cost of this service due to so many second hand bags being brought in for this.  You can ask for the leather to be replaced in the chains, as well as a cleaning (to help with the smell).  I don't know the current prices, but if you look in the library at the sticky for these it's about double that cost now.  I think I have a photo I can attach of old prices (again, the new prices are about double what I will post).  When you take it in, ask for cleaning and replacement of the leather in the straps only; they will quote you a price when they receive it at the repair shop and you can approve it or not.



Thank you so much!


----------



## nesekiaga

I have a question, where can i get a small chanel earring box ?
anyone willing to sell one please? I lost mine when i travelled to oversea.


----------



## Loveshopz7

Hi just wondering, recently bought a jumbo caviar classic flap, am looking for the serial number sticker inside the purse to compare with the authenticity card, and i cannot find it...does that mean there are no serial number sticker on the new caviar flaps?


----------



## NavyRisa

Lovely place for all women.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Loveshopz7 said:


> Hi just wondering, recently bought a jumbo caviar classic flap, am looking for the serial number sticker inside the purse to compare with the authenticity card, and i cannot find it...does that mean there are no serial number sticker on the new caviar flaps?


 I just bought a Maxi Classic Double Flap and it is in the main compartment left corner in the front lining of the bag. I needed a small flashlight to see it.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

So did everyone see the news Chanel and Prada at www.Sears.com yes that was the big news story in San Francisco today. Hmmm They say they're going upscale.


----------



## Tinn3rz

^ they also have Hermes on sears.com


----------



## mf19

Is it normal to get indentations on the inner flap of a jumbo from the zipper under the outer flap? I have the felt material there but it's still creating a mark

Tia!


----------



## bag.buyer

Hello Everyone! I am new to TPF, I actually heard about it from one of my employees & sadly I just purchased a Chanel GST replica assuming it was a genuine buy from ebay. I did not know ebay was allowed to sell fakes! High quality replica but certainly still a REPLICA NONE THE LESS  I wish I had known about this forum before my purchase it could have saved me the price of the return shipping.


----------



## tutushopper

Loveshopz7 said:


> Hi just wondering, recently bought a jumbo caviar classic flap, am looking for the serial number sticker inside the purse to compare with the authenticity card, and i cannot find it...does that mean there are no serial number sticker on the new caviar flaps?



All Chanel bags and slg's come with serial stickers inside.


----------



## JamieN

ARE THESE REAL CHANEL HELP PLEASE!!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Vi...2?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item232d5e8fd2&_uhb=1


----------



## Myrkur

I need your opinion! Should I sell my lavender classic m/l flap to fund a red or black? It's not that I don't love it, I LOOVE IT. But I think I will get more use out of red or black, since they are a bit more classic styles + I want to get them in caviar leather, since my lavender is lambskin and I am afraid it will get dirty also because of the light color.


----------



## Jennifee

Myrkur said:


> I need your opinion! Should I sell my lavender classic m/l flap to fund a red or black? It's not that I don't love it, I LOOVE IT. But I think I will get more use out of red or black, since they are a bit more classic styles + I want to get them in caviar leather, since my lavender is lambskin and I am afraid it will get dirty also because of the light color.


I think you should keep the lavender!! You can always find red or black but I think lavender is special!!


----------



## tutushopper

Myrkur said:


> I need your opinion! Should I sell my lavender classic m/l flap to fund a red or black? It's not that I don't love it, I LOOVE IT. But I think I will get more use out of red or black, since they are a bit more classic styles + I want to get them in caviar leather, since my lavender is lambskin and I am afraid it will get dirty also because of the light color.



If you are not using the lavender and it's just a "closet ornament" then you might want to think about selling it to fund something you would use.  Chanel makes amazing reds, but you just have to know what you want in a red (i.e. true red, orange-red, dark red, etc.) and then wait for it.  Right now there is a beautiful dark red out in caviar (and a gorgeous red lamb).  Lambskin really isn't that delicate, so if it's just the lambskin that's worrying you, you really ought to just use the bag and enjoy it if you truly love the color as you did when you bought it.  There are no rules about what colors you must have; buy what you love and what goes with your wardrobe and lifestyle.


----------



## Lena186

tutushopper said:


> If you are not using the lavender and it's just a "closet ornament" then you might want to think about selling it to fund something you would use.  Chanel makes amazing reds, but you just have to know what you want in a red (i.e. true red, orange-red, dark red, etc.) and then wait for it.  Right now there is a beautiful dark red out in caviar (and a gorgeous red lamb).  Lambskin really isn't that delicate, so if it's just the lambskin that's worrying you, you really ought to just use the bag and enjoy it if you truly love the color as you did when you bought it.  There are no rules about what colors you must have; buy what you love and what goes with your wardrobe and lifestyle.



Well said. I agree


----------



## wowow_piyo

Im going to get my first chanel on this 20 august, i want a jumbo..,. I know the peice is 3450 in euro
I really scare there is a price increase, foes anybody hear any rumor about a price increase


----------



## wowow_piyo

Sorry all, i have one question more, is it really hard to find a jumbo black ghw in france? Iwant lambskin not caviar..... This is really my dream bag so im really nervous lol


----------



## Chanbal

Hi,
I'm sure this issue has been discussed here before, but I couldn't find any posts.
I'm considering to change the color of one of my beige Chanel purses to black. Does anybody have experience with this? Are there any recommendations? As far as I know Chanel doesn't provide this service. Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> Hi,
> I'm sure this issue has been discussed here before, but I couldn't find any posts.
> I'm considering to change the color of one of my beige Chanel purses to black. Does anybody have experience with this? Are there any recommendations? As far as I know Chanel doesn't provide this service. Thanks!



Chanel does not provide this service, and if you do change the color, you can never send it to Chanel for spa after doing so.  They refuse to refurbish altered bags.  That said, if you want to do it, make sure to get a recommendation for an excellent shoe repair shop (they are usually the ones who do this kind of thing).  I have read threads of people who dyed their own Balenciaga bags here on the forum, but I'd be way too scared to do this to a Chanel.


----------



## hedgwin99

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I just bought a Maxi Classic Double Flap and it is in the main compartment left corner in the front lining of the bag. I needed a small flashlight to see it.



Yes u have to go all the way to the bottom of the bag. I almost went nuts and call the SA who sold me the bag on the phone when I couldn't find it immediately. I had to calm myself down and relook again.


----------



## Chanbal

tutushopper said:


> Chanel does not provide this service, and if you do change the color, you can never send it to Chanel for spa after doing so.  They refuse to refurbish altered bags.  That said, if you want to do it, make sure to get a recommendation for an excellent shoe repair shop (they are usually the ones who do this kind of thing).  I have read threads of people who dyed their own Balenciaga bags here on the forum, but I'd be way too scared to do this to a Chanel.


Thanks tutu. Re-dyeing a Chanel is likely not a very good idea. I'm a little scared of using a shoe repair shop for purses. I've been sending my bags to Chanel for repair/cleaning, but once I had a strap fixed at a shoe repair shop and it didn't turn out as good as I wanted.


----------



## Jennifee

WoW interesting study on women who like lux items  Totally explains my closet....
http://scienceblog.com/64907/research-reveals-luxury-products-role-in-relationships/


----------



## Chanbal

Jennifee said:


> WoW interesting study on women who like lux items  Totally explains my closet....
> http://scienceblog.com/64907/research-reveals-luxury-products-role-in-relationships/



Thanks for sharing the article. Not sure if I agree with it, but it was fun to read. I would say that most of the purse forum members are way above "average woman acquiring three new handbags a year".


----------



## vink

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for sharing the article. Not sure if I agree with it, but it was fun to read. I would say that most of the purse forum members are way above "average woman acquiring three new handbags a year".



And that with the rate I'm buying, I guess I'm very jealous and protective of my husband. !


----------



## Jennifee

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for sharing the article. Not sure if I agree with it, but it was fun to read. I would say that most of the purse forum members are way above "average woman acquiring three new handbags a year".


Hahaha! Yeah I know a sample size of only 600 or so is not very big to represent the general population.....  However I have to admit when I do acquire that new Chanel bag or whatever it is I am very proud of my hubby for being the one who helps my dreams become a reality- certainly wouldn't want anyone to steal him away!


----------



## Pomba

I would disagree with the article as I find other women knowing that you carry luxury items would attract more women to want the man (regardless if you bought your own items or not).    

Wouldn't women without luxury brands want what you have if they perceive "he" buys it? I tend to see a lot of women fighting for men "of means" ...or maybe I watch too much reality tv, like rich housewives series...lol


----------



## admd

Hello, this is my first post on purseblog! I just purchased a classic jumbo flap in black caviar with GHW. The first bag I purchased had markings on the loops where the chains come out. I promptly exchanged for a new one. Now after having this bag for only two weeks, I see the same mark on one of the loops. Is this normal? Should this happen only 2 weeks after owning this bag? Is this attributable to only GHW? My GST black caviar with SHW has NO markings on it and I've used it constantly for two years! Should I switch to black with SHW--this is still an option because Saks has a 30 day exchange policy! I really appreciate any feedback as this is only my second Chanel purchase!


----------



## tutushopper

admd said:


> Hello, this is my first post on purseblog! I just purchased a classic jumbo flap in black caviar with GHW. The first bag I purchased had markings on the loops where the chains come out. I promptly exchanged for a new one. Now after having this bag for only two weeks, I see the same mark on one of the loops. Is this normal? Should this happen only 2 weeks after owning this bag? Is this attributable to only GHW? My GST black caviar with SHW has NO markings on it and I've used it constantly for two years! Should I switch to black with SHW--this is still an option because Saks has a 30 day exchange policy! I really appreciate any feedback as this is only my second Chanel purchase!



I don't know what you mean by "markings" on the loops.  Do you mean the metal of the chains is making dark marks on the leather?  Is there anyway you can put up photos or link to photos in an album on photobucket or such?


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> Is it normal to get indentations on the inner flap of a jumbo from the zipper under the outer flap? I have the felt material there but it's still creating a mark
> 
> Tia!



Anyone??


----------



## poohbag

mf19 said:


> Anyone??



Hi M! Yeah mine has them too. I place the felt when not using the bag but nothing to do about them when carrying it. I don't mind too much since they are signs of normal usage. Rubbing them helps a little bit.


----------



## smile4me6

mf19 said:


> Anyone??



Yep, mine does the same thing.... its hard to avoid when carrying!!


----------



## cmontoya1989

mf19 said:


> Anyone??


it's very normal! When I was buying my jumbo my SA made sure to warn me that lambskin flaps will be prone to indentations from the zipper and chain.


----------



## mf19

cmontoya1989 said:


> it's very normal! When I was buying my jumbo my SA made sure to warn me that lambskin flaps will be prone to indentations from the zipper and chain.











smile4me6 said:


> Yep, mine does the same thing.... its hard to avoid when carrying!!











poohbag said:


> Hi M! Yeah mine has them too. I place the felt when not using the bag but nothing to do about them when carrying it. I don't mind too much since they are signs of normal usage. Rubbing them helps a little bit.



Thank you all for your replies! I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong with my storage method. Glad to hear this is normal... I'm surprised it happened so quickly though!


----------



## admd

Here are the links to the pictures in my earlier post. There is a odd mark--sort of a scuff on one of the metal loops where the chains come out on my classic flap in black caviar with GHW. This happened on the first one I purchased as well so I had to exchange for this one. I've only had this 2 weeks and haven't worn it. Have I received two defective bags or is this normal? I'm really thinking about switching to SHW. 

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...604&sads=7PKcaInInBCSDwSowdZ0vWpJRQg&sadssc=1


----------



## tutushopper

admd said:


> Here are the links to the pictures in my earlier post. There is a odd mark--sort of a scuff on one of the metal loops where the chains come out on my classic flap in black caviar with GHW. This happened on the first one I purchased as well so I had to exchange for this one. I've only had this 2 weeks and haven't worn it. Have I received two defective bags or is this normal? I'm really thinking about switching to SHW.
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...604&sads=7PKcaInInBCSDwSowdZ0vWpJRQg&sadssc=1



Sorry, you need to link to someplace like picasa or photo bucket so that the photos can be seen without a password needed.


----------



## tnguyen87

I didn't want to start a new thread about this but I just wanted to share...

I was in Lake Charles, LA last night at L'Auberge Casino and there's a boutique there called Karma. I saw a vintage lamb skin maxi flap for sale and it was gorgeous. When I saw the asking price I had to look at it twice to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks with me. They wanted $14,000! I wish I could've taken a picture of it but I didn't. I also saw a LV Epi Speedy 25 in green for $2,000. I wonder if anyone is crazy enough to buy it..


----------



## tutushopper

tnguyen87 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread about this but I just wanted to share...
> 
> I was in Lake Charles, LA last night at L'Auberge Casino and there's a boutique there called Karma. I saw a vintage lamb skin maxi flap for sale and it was gorgeous. When I saw the asking price I had to look at it twice to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks with me. They wanted $14,000! I wish I could've taken a picture of it but I didn't. I also saw a LV Epi Speedy 25 in green for $2,000. I wonder if anyone is crazy enough to buy it..



That is truly insane; $12k for a maxi.  It would have to be an exotic to even come near to that price vintage or not.  Hopefully people know prices and someone doesn't get taken for a ride on that bag.


----------



## Lena186

tutushopper said:


> That is truly insane; $12k for a maxi.  It would have to be an exotic to even come near to that price vintage or not.  Hopefully people know prices and someone doesn't get taken for a ride on that bag.



Seriously 14k?! I wonder if they had a berkin how much it would be?!&#128563;


----------



## zaraha

Karma it is if anyone buy those crazy price tag bags .  I wonder if those are signed by Karl or some sort of rich and famous person.


----------



## julianorman

Jennifee said:


> WoW interesting study on women who like lux items  Totally explains my closet....
> http://scienceblog.com/64907/research-reveals-luxury-products-role-in-relationships/



Interesting article. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bags louvre

Hi all, 

Im a newbie on chanel bag. Could anyone inform me where or in which thread i can find topic about how to identify an original chanel bag especially a GST?

TIA


----------



## Lizzietish

I might have trouble explaining this well, but here goes. I have an authentic chanel 2.55 flap from the travel line. The interlocking "cc" closer is thick silver metal. I know for sure the bag is authentic. I also owned and recently sold a lambskin maxi with huge interlocking "cc". I am in the market to buy a jumbo caviar, but I have been told by several people that the "cc" closer should be thinner, more delicate looking. I have one that I'm in talks of purchasing and it has a thicker "cc" all other signs appear to be authentic. I also believe I have a pretty good eye for a faux bag. Are the newer bags thinner? And older models thicker? I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## Chaneller

Hi, I heard PST is back now with some modifications or improvements and a price increase, anyone know more about this and what might those modifications be? 

I'm going to France in a few weeks and cannot decide between GST and PST or the colour or the hardware  All I know is that I want one in caviar leather, and it also depends on what combinations they have in stock then.

The PTT version (the one with a zipper) remains discontinued, I guess?


----------



## Furiaa

I've lurked here for quite some time, but now I finally registered. At the moment, I'm waiting for my very first Chanel!! A gorgeous Chanel Classic Mini Flap, black, ghw. I bought it secondhand, but it is supposed to be in mint condition. If the DHL delivery guy hurries up a little, that would be great, can't wait 

And maybe my second Chanel won't take that long to arrive either; I'll be going to Italy next month and can hopefully check out some boutiques. Not sure about what to buy, I am considering a (perhaps beige) WOC, since that seems to be very practical, but I'm not sure if that really adds anything if I also have this mini flap. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## SuperGirly

tnguyen87 said:


> They wanted $14,000! I wish I could've taken a picture of it but I didn't.



Probably waiting for a big winner in the casino to get caught up in the moment...


----------



## SuperGirly

Chanbal said:


> Thanks tutu. Re-dyeing a Chanel is likely not a very good idea. I'm a little scared of using a shoe repair shop for purses. I've been sending my bags to Chanel for repair/cleaning, but once I had a strap fixed at a shoe repair shop and it didn't turn out as good as I wanted.



I too have heard that this is not suggested.... Of course, the sales rep simply suggested buying a new one to add to my collection (facepalm).


----------



## SuperGirly

Puttin On Ayers said:


> So did everyone see the news Chanel and Prada at www.Sears.com yes that was the big news story in San Francisco today. Hmmm They say they're going upscale.



Wow... that's confusing.  I don't generally equate sears with "upscale" (though apparently it was during my parents' day?).  Do you happen to have any links to that news story?  I just checked their hompage, and I couldn't find any designer listings (beyond perfume).


----------



## Chanbal

Furiaa said:


> I've lurked here for quite some time, but now I finally registered. At the moment, I'm waiting for my very first Chanel!! A gorgeous Chanel Classic Mini Flap, black, ghw. I bought it secondhand, but it is supposed to be in mint condition. If the DHL delivery guy hurries up a little, that would be great, can't wait
> 
> And maybe my second Chanel won't take that long to arrive either; I'll be going to Italy next month and can hopefully check out some boutiques. Not sure about what to buy, I am considering a (perhaps beige) WOC, since that seems to be very practical, but I'm not sure if that really adds anything if I also have this mini flap.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Great that you have decided to join. Congratulations on your Chanel mini and I'm sure it will be the first of many... I would recommend trying to buy the classic M/L or the reissue 226 during your upcoming trip to Italy. They have more room and you have already a mini.


----------



## Mondrianum

mf19 said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong with my storage method. Glad to hear this is normal... I'm surprised it happened so quickly though!



Hi, when I bought mine I was choosing between 2. As the first one I was shown had some marks there already.


----------



## bgirl525

This is a weird question and I hope someone can help me...I had a great SA named Christina who i did busy with in the past.  She was great by keeping me informed if sales and such by emailing me on my work email pics of new and sale items of Chanel and other high end brands which the department store carried.  I recently left my employment in Maryland because my husband and I are relocating to southern CA and I cannot find her contact kno anywhere.  

Does anyone know the contact info of a SA, named Christina??  Can someone help me?  I think she was with NM.  Many, many TIA!


----------



## Furiaa

Chanbal said:


> Great that you have decided to join. Congratulations on your Chanel mini and I'm sure it will be the first of many... I would recommend trying to buy the classic M/L or the reissue 226 during your upcoming trip to Italy. They have more room and you have already a mini.


Thanks! I think I have two more shops that I can visit (in Milan now), unfortunately the shop in Florence was closed when we were there. I did visit Venice. They had a separate classic store there, but I only checked for the WOCs, since I would also like one of those, in caviar (for when I go somewhere I think my lamb mini might get scratched), and if I understand correctly, that's one that is kind of more affordable. Unfortunately they only had lamb and calf there...


----------



## Natmini

Does anyone knows the price of a square mini in Europe or France? It costs about &#8364;2,000 in Singapore just for the square mini, is it worth the price? Or should I hold off and buy it in Europe? 

TIA


----------



## hedgwin99

Natmini said:


> Does anyone knows the price of a square mini in Europe or France? It costs about 2,000 in Singapore just for the square mini, is it worth the price? Or should I hold off and buy it in Europe?
> 
> TIA



Well I don't know where u r located my SA just sent me a picture of square mini in lambskin it's 2200 usd


----------



## poohbag

bgirl525 said:


> This is a weird question and I hope someone can help me...I had a great SA named Christina who i did busy with in the past.  She was great by keeping me informed if sales and such by emailing me on my work email pics of new and sale items of Chanel and other high end brands which the department store carried.  I recently left my employment in Maryland because my husband and I are relocating to southern CA and I cannot find her contact kno anywhere.
> 
> Does anyone know the contact info of a SA, named Christina??  Can someone help me?  I think she was with NM.  Many, many TIA!



Yes I think I know who you are referring to. I'm going to PM you her info.


----------



## vlsh

Natmini said:


> Does anyone knows the price of a square mini in Europe or France? It costs about 2,000 in Singapore just for the square mini, is it worth the price? Or should I hold off and buy it in Europe?
> 
> TIA


 
Hi the square mini in europe & France is Euro 1550...


----------



## wowow_piyo

Haiii, alll....
Finally i got my first chanel , jumbo classic flap in lambskin...
But i find it isnso hard to storage your bag properly...
I know i am asking a question that already has been ask several time.
But i really dont get, how we must store our chain in double flap?


----------



## tutushopper

wowow_piyo said:


> Haiii, alll....
> Finally i got my first chanel , jumbo classic flap in lambskin...
> But i find it isnso hard to storage your bag properly...
> I know i am asking a question that already has been ask several time.
> But i really dont get, how we must store our chain in double flap?



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278-37.html has many good ideas and photos of how to store your bag.   Congrats on your first Chanel bag!


----------



## cherrycookies

wowow_piyo said:


> Haiii, alll....
> Finally i got my first chanel , jumbo classic flap in lambskin...
> But i find it isnso hard to storage your bag properly...
> I know i am asking a question that already has been ask several time.
> But i really dont get, how we must store our chain in double flap?



Congrats! Welcome to the dark side, there will be more bags to come! 

Cos the chains will make dents on your lambskin flap if you don't store it properly. 

In the thread tutushopper has shown you, there are many ways to prevent that & solutions if that happens. Happy reading!


----------



## wowow_piyo

CHERRY COOKIES AND TUTU SHOPPER:

thank you for the response..

i'll already read that thread before i put on queestion..

in there so many pro and kontra about storage your chanel..

may i asked how about you two guys store your chanel?

thanks in advance

ps: yeah i think first chanel bring trouble, because you're always want more hihi


----------



## cherrycookies

My chains are kept inside the bags with the paper wrappings wrapped around them so they are nicely stuffed. The paper wrappings come with the bags when you buy from the store. The bags are in their dustbags inside my closet.

Not sure if this the best way to do it but that's how I keep my bags.

Oh yes, Chanel is so addictive, you can't stop at 1


----------



## wowow_piyo

Thanks cherry cookie....
Now mine i put the chain out side the dust bag, so i put my bag inside the dustbag,n i let the chain lay 
Outside the dustbag, and i protect my dustbag with towel , so the chain will not touch the bag haha...
Really stress with storage my chanel , and i stuff my chanel so it will not sag when i put it upright...


----------



## tutushopper

I keep the chains inside the bag for those bags that don't have a double flap (and this is how most Chanel stores store their bags, regardless of single or double flap).  For my double flap bags, I keep the chain outside the bag, wrapped up and with felt between the chain and bag, so they don't rub.  Some I just hang on a knob so they are handy to grab and go.


----------



## Keys3

Sore as anything, in a bad mood HELP ME


----------



## anasa

Random question, but I didn't want to start a new thread and this *is* a "chit chat" thread. I keep reading about that "boutique experience" that everyone finds so special, but I'm wondering what exactly that is? My one and only Chanel boutique experience was at the Harbour City branch in Hong Kong. Everyone there is really intense with luxury goods and there's always a long line to get into Chanel. In my case, I just asked to see the WOC's, picked one and they handed it to me in a paper bag. Didn't even know about the camellias or ribbons.  The SA's were nice enough, if a bit rushed. I'm curious as to what fancy "boutique experience" I missed out on, lol. &#128532;


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Random question, but I didn't want to start a new thread and this *is* a "chit chat" thread. I keep reading about that "boutique experience" that everyone finds so special, but I'm wondering what exactly that is? My one and only Chanel boutique experience was at the Harbour City branch in Hong Kong. Everyone there is really intense with luxury goods and there's always a long line to get into Chanel. In my case, I just asked to see the WOC's, picked one and they handed it to me in a paper bag. Didn't even know about the camellias or ribbons.  The SA's were nice enough, if a bit rushed. I'm curious as to what fancy "boutique experience" I missed out on, lol. &#65533;&#65533;



When you have a really good SA, they are kind of like your friend.  They know what you like and don't like, and they will spend time talking with you (these are the very special SA's of which my old one in CA was top notch), and wrap up your package so carefully.  They will talk with you while they do their accordion paper folding for the bag "cushion" and while they pack up the bag (wrapping up the chains, etc.), put the bag in the box, then wrap the box and put on the camellia.  I've also had the polar opposite where they just go in the back and come out with a box with no ribbon or anything, and I've had the in between where they wrap it up with ribbon but in the back again.  When you have a super SA as I like to call him, it makes the whole process so wonderful.  Yes, I'm talking about _you_ Steve at South Coast Plaza Chanel boutique!  He has made every visit since I was given his name so absolutely wonderful whether I've bought anything or just looked (and when he was off for a month...wow it was like night and day the service I received from other SA's).  I miss him!


----------



## cherrycookies

anasa said:


> Random question, but I didn't want to start a new thread and this *is* a "chit chat" thread. I keep reading about that "boutique experience" that everyone finds so special, but I'm wondering what exactly that is? My one and only Chanel boutique experience was at the Harbour City branch in Hong Kong. Everyone there is really intense with luxury goods and there's always a long line to get into Chanel. In my case, I just asked to see the WOC's, picked one and they handed it to me in a paper bag. Didn't even know about the camellias or ribbons.  The SA's were nice enough, if a bit rushed. I'm curious as to what fancy "boutique experience" I missed out on, lol. &#128532;



My best Chanel boutique experience was in Rue Cambon store. Were served OJ & water. My SA was very patient as I picked my stuff. I have asked for it to be wrapped nicely so she did a good job with camellia flowers, ribbons, Chanel handbook etc Was also shown their private shelves of many bags & wallets so I could decide which one i wanted.
It's a nice feeling to purchase from the store & no doubts of its authenticity. 

But my best luxury store experience was with LV. Was served champagne. We had several glasses as they keep asking if we wanted more. I only bought a DE speedy b & a wallet but felt giddy with happiness, probably more from the champagne. 

I think the boutique experience refers mainly being able to purchase from the store & having no doubts in its authenticity. You didn't miss out much  unless you are VIP I think 

I did buy from YSL when I was in HK for a holiday. Was served in the same way you described.


----------



## Myrkur

cherrycookies said:


> My best Chanel boutique experience was in Rue Cambon store. Were served OJ & water. My SA was very patient as I picked my stuff. I have asked for it to be wrapped nicely so she did a good job with camellia flowers, ribbons, Chanel handbook etc Was also shown their private shelves of many bags & wallets so I could decide which one i wanted.
> It's a nice feeling to purchase from the store & no doubts of its authenticity.
> 
> But my best luxury store experience was with LV. Was served champagne. We had several glasses as they keep asking if we wanted more. I only bought a DE speedy b & a wallet but felt giddy with happiness, probably more from the champagne.
> 
> I think the boutique experience refers mainly being able to purchase from the store & having no doubts in its authenticity. You didn't miss out much  unless you are VIP I think
> 
> I did buy from YSL when I was in HK for a holiday. Was served in the same way you described.



I agree with the Rue Cambon, recently purchases 2 boys (one for me and one for my sister) and had two different SA's because I bought one later then the other and both SA's were so nice and friendly, offered me drinks, wrapped everything up beautifully and would hold my stuff until I was finished looking through the store.  I will only buy my bags at Rue Cambon from now on, they had a great stock. My Chanel store here is not so nice compared to Rue Cambon, sometimes there are a lot of snobby SA's and they help multiple customers at once, wth? Luckily I live 5 hours away from Paris by car, so it's not that far


----------



## tutushopper

It really is kind of "interesting" that one's experience can vary so much from one SA or one store to another.  There should be a consistent treatment of everyone as special.  They never really know which person is about to drop $5k or $10k or even $100k.  The treatment at Chanel boutiques (and those inside stores) really should be about customer service, the way it is at Dior.  I've yet to walk into a Dior boutique and receive anything other than fabulous kindness and generosity of service.  Chanel could surely take a lesson from them.  Everyone should leave feeling fabulous, every time, no matter who the SA is.  The way it is, I'm afraid that's not the case.


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi~ I want to find out have anyone on the forum brought a vintage Chanel in a "eh" condition with dirt ,loose thread & part if strap broken but after purchase send to Chanel for spa and cleaning. Was the bag restore in a better or cleaner condition??


----------



## Cait1204

Question about the GST. I am planning to sell my black caviar GST with GHW however I have none of the original stuff including the authenticity card. Is there any way to authenticate a chanel based on the bag alone? I never planned on selling because its a classic bag, but honestly I don't like the way it looks when I carry it. Should I call Saks and see if I can get records indicating I purchased it there? Any suggestions otherwise?


----------



## stylemechanel

anasa said:


> Random question, but I didn't want to start a new thread and this *is* a "chit chat" thread. I keep reading about that "boutique experience" that everyone finds so special, but I'm wondering what exactly that is? My one and only Chanel boutique experience was at the Harbour City branch in Hong Kong. Everyone there is really intense with luxury goods and there's always a long line to get into Chanel. In my case, I just asked to see the WOC's, picked one and they handed it to me in a paper bag. Didn't even know about the camellias or ribbons.  The SA's were nice enough, if a bit rushed. I'm curious as to what fancy "boutique experience" I missed out on, lol. &#128532;



Hi anasa, you posted a great question and I had no idea that experiences could be so totally different from boutique to boutique and country to country. I have shopped consistently with the same SA for more than 10 years. There have been a few times it was with an SA at Neiman's or Nordstrom but I can count those times on one hand ( and they were different experiences but they were not bad). The first time I even bought a Chanel purse was at the Beverly Hills boutique. The SA that helped me was warm, caring , she took the time to educate me and make sure I was happy with my  choices. She wrapped them up like she was wrapping a baby in a swaddling blanket.   Two days later I got the most beautiful thank you note in the mail. About a month after that she called and told me about a particular purse and said if I wanted to start a  collection this purse was the one to buy. I did and she was right, it was one of 8 made worldwide and I still use it as closet jewelry. She even sent it over by messenger, a thank you note and a small gift.  Over the years our shopping experience together has blossomed. I am always offered a glass of wine, water or a juice. Now she asks if I want the magnetic box or the white Paris box. There is always an extra camellia or two inside the boxes and a thank you note that follows. 

I think  the key to all of this is finding and SA that makes you feel comfortable. I am so sorry that your experience wasn't the greatest. I hope the next one is everything you want it to be.


----------



## tutushopper

Cait1204 said:


> Question about the GST. I am planning to sell my black caviar GST with GHW however I have none of the original stuff including the authenticity card. Is there any way to authenticate a chanel based on the bag alone? I never planned on selling because its a classic bag, but honestly I don't like the way it looks when I carry it. Should I call Saks and see if I can get records indicating I purchased it there? Any suggestions otherwise?



You can contact Saks and see if you are still in their system, but you can also pay a small fee and have the bag authenticated by Etinceler authentications or authenticate4u.  You basically need the photos that are listed in the first two posts of "authenticate this Chanel" and you just pay the service and email the photos.  That's if you plan to sell online yourself.  If you plan to sell to a consignment shop, they should have authenticators in house, but I know they like to have the receipts and boxes as well.


----------



## anasa

tutushopper said:


> When you have a really good SA, they are kind of like your friend.  They know what you like and don't like, and they will spend time talking with you (these are the very special SA's of which my old one in CA was top notch), and wrap up your package so carefully.  They will talk with you while they do their accordion paper folding for the bag "cushion" and while they pack up the bag (wrapping up the chains, etc.), put the bag in the box, then wrap the box and put on the camellia.  I've also had the polar opposite where they just go in the back and come out with a box with no ribbon or anything, and I've had the in between where they wrap it up with ribbon but in the back again.  When you have a super SA as I like to call him, it makes the whole process so wonderful.  Yes, I'm talking about _you_ Steve at South Coast Plaza Chanel boutique!  He has made every visit since I was given his name so absolutely wonderful whether I've bought anything or just looked (and when he was off for a month...wow it was like night and day the service I received from other SA's).  I miss him!






cherrycookies said:


> My best Chanel boutique experience was in Rue Cambon store. Were served OJ & water. My SA was very patient as I picked my stuff. I have asked for it to be wrapped nicely so she did a good job with camellia flowers, ribbons, Chanel handbook etc Was also shown their private shelves of many bags & wallets so I could decide which one i wanted.
> It's a nice feeling to purchase from the store & no doubts of its authenticity.
> 
> But my best luxury store experience was with LV. Was served champagne. We had several glasses as they keep asking if we wanted more. I only bought a DE speedy b & a wallet but felt giddy with happiness, probably more from the champagne.
> 
> I think the boutique experience refers mainly being able to purchase from the store & having no doubts in its authenticity. You didn't miss out much  unless you are VIP I think
> 
> I did buy from YSL when I was in HK for a holiday. Was served in the same way you described.






stylemechanel said:


> Hi anasa, you posted a great question and I had no idea that experiences could be so totally different from boutique to boutique and country to country. I have shopped consistently with the same SA for more than 10 years. There have been a few times it was with an SA at Neiman's or Nordstrom but I can count those times on one hand ( and they were different experiences but they were not bad). The first time I even bought a Chanel purse was at the Beverly Hills boutique. The SA that helped me was warm, caring , she took the time to educate me and make sure I was happy with my  choices. She wrapped them up like she was wrapping a baby in a swaddling blanket.   Two days later I got the most beautiful thank you note in the mail. About a month after that she called and told me about a particular purse and said if I wanted to start a  collection this purse was the one to buy. I did and she was right, it was one of 8 made worldwide and I still use it as closet jewelry. She even sent it over by messenger, a thank you note and a small gift.  Over the years our shopping experience together has blossomed. I am always offered a glass of wine, water or a juice. Now she asks if I want the magnetic box or the white Paris box. There is always an extra camellia or two inside the boxes and a thank you note that follows.
> 
> I think  the key to all of this is finding and SA that makes you feel comfortable. I am so sorry that your experience wasn't the greatest. I hope the next one is everything you want it to be.



Thanks for sharing your experiences, everyone! As tutu said, it's interesting to see how SA relationships vary with each person. Although I wish I had a great relationship with one SA, or even offerings of juice or water, at least I know for sure that my bag is authentic since it was still purchased from the boutique. Also, I seem to encounter snobby SA's every time I visit the boutique or department stores here in SF. I'll take the brisk service of HK over that, any day!


----------



## Chaneller

cherrycookies said:


> My best Chanel boutique experience was in Rue Cambon store.



That's the one to go to  My favourite Chanel store. 
The shopping experience is beyond incredible there.


----------



## cherrycookies

Myrkur said:


> I agree with the Rue Cambon, recently purchases 2 boys (one for me and one for my sister) and had two different SA's because I bought one later then the other and both SA's were so nice and friendly, offered me drinks, wrapped everything up beautifully and would hold my stuff until I was finished looking through the store.  I will only buy my bags at Rue Cambon from now on, they had a great stock. My Chanel store here is not so nice compared to Rue Cambon, sometimes there are a lot of snobby SA's and they help multiple customers at once, wth? Luckily I live 5 hours away from Paris by car, so it's not that far






Chaneller said:


> That's the one to go to  My favourite Chanel store.
> The shopping experience is beyond incredible there.



Myrkur: Lucky you!! I would definitely only buy from Rue Cambon if it's only 5 hours car ride!! 

Myrkur & Chaneller: They should send all the SA's managers worldwide to Rue Cambon to learn what customer service is!! I wonder if the HQ know about the lack of customer service at stores outside of Paris!?


----------



## tutushopper

cherrycookies said:


> Myrkur: Lucky you!! I would definitely only buy from Rue Cambon if it's only 5 hours car ride!!
> 
> Myrkur & Chaneller: They should send all the SA's managers worldwide to Rue Cambon to learn what customer service is!! I wonder if the HQ know about the lack of customer service at stores outside of Paris!?



I've actually called corporate after particularly bad service whereby I had to basically run something down myself that I'd already paid for that was supposed to be shipped from another boutique and the SA and assistant manager dropped the ball completely.  Not only that, but then the item took the "scenic route" for a 40 mile journey, and I had to get it there myself, so after all of that, I called corporate to let them know.  I suspect I'm not the only one who has called, so they know.  They just don't seem to have any idea of how things should be (hello...just spend an hour in Dior and you'll know), or else don't care.


----------



## cherrycookies

tutushopper said:


> I've actually called corporate after particularly bad service whereby I had to basically run something down myself that I'd already paid for that was supposed to be shipped from another boutique and the SA and assistant manager dropped the ball completely.  Not only that, but then the item took the "scenic route" for a 40 mile journey, and I had to get it there myself, so after all of that, I called corporate to let them know.  I suspect I'm not the only one who has called, so they know.  They just don't seem to have any idea of how things should be (hello...just spend an hour in Dior and you'll know), or else don't care.



Oh my! I can't believe that even you don't get good service at Chanel stores when you have made so many purchases over the years. I would think that they should be giving you preferential treatment!! Glad you called corporate on this. 

But there must be a huge emphasis on customer service by corporate at the Rue Cambon store ( can't imagine other reasons why the SAs there are so nice), why didn't they care to make it a standard procedure at all stores worldwide? Tsk tsk


----------



## mcb100

Ladies, I have wanted a red jumbo chanel flapbag my whole life and I need some inspiration on how to save money. I believe that it's a good investment just because I've wanted one for the past four years. And I'd probably be buying a discounted used one online, so it wouldn't be quite as expensive. I just need some inspiration....lol


----------



## tutushopper

mcb100 said:


> Ladies, I have wanted a red jumbo chanel flapbag my whole life and I need some inspiration on how to save money. I believe that it's a good investment just because I've wanted one for the past four years. And I'd probably be buying a discounted used one online, so it wouldn't be quite as expensive. I just need some inspiration....lol



A *RED* Chanel is something very special indeed, and something that once you have it in your mind, it won't leave until you have "the one."  I looked for the "right" one for years, and finally snagged it this past winter.  I would save on as many things as you can, such as giving up coffee from a shop, making your lunch if you work outside the home, stop buying clothes and any other leather goods, don't buy shoes (gasp!), save up occasion money (birthday, holidays), save all your change in a jar (it really adds up over time), think of selling some items that you have and don't really use (other bags, whatever).  Any time you are tempted to spend, think of that *RED* Chanel at the end of the rainbow.  Put a photo of one in your wallet (since you are saving money, don't pay for laminating, use the scotch tape method of "laminating"), on your refrigerator, on your door so you see it as you leave, etc.  Just keep the goal in mind and think before you spend.  Perhaps you can think of a creative way of making money by selling a craft you can make, or take a second small job for a while to save if that would help (many businesses need help at the holidays).  Look through the red thread here in the library section and do searches for *RED* bags for inspiration.  You'll get there!


----------



## sexy888

Hi I just like to know what this model is called?


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Ladies, I took my daughter shopping last week while she was home for a quick visit. After we did all her shopping I decided to do a "drive by" of the Dior, Chanel, and Gucci boutiques at Nordstrom. My heart skipped a beat when we first walked into Chanel, there in front of my eyes was a most beautiful crocodile double flap bag. In my color!!! A delicious dark caramel with rhw. I tried it on, it looked like me, it fit my frame, it was my color.   And then...pure heartbreak. The interior leather was a disaster. It looked like someone had deliberately   scratched up in the inside over the double c's with a heavy  piece of jewelry or a very sharp nail. These were deep scratches. It was so very sad. The thing about it was if I had not opened the purse, not one SA would have said anything. They all knew but no one said a word. Then I noticed that the dust bag was black,not the white one that I thought comes with all classic flaps - especially one that costs $30,000 plus. When I asked about that they said if I buy the bag the would try and find one for me.  I asked if they had the original box, again they said they would try and find one for me. Really? I know this is not the normal experience  of shopping at Nordstrom but I don't believe this is the first time it has happened. I know Poohbag had a similar experience where one of the bag shipped to her was in poor shape - although I have no idea where she purchased it so I am not pointing fingers to any other merchant.

Ok, just wanted to share, I am sure I will get over it.


----------



## poohbag

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, I took my daughter shopping last week while she was home for a quick visit. After we did all her shopping I decided to do a "drive by" of the Dior, Chanel, and Gucci boutiques at Nordstrom. My heart skipped a beat when we first walked into Chanel, there in front of my eyes was a most beautiful crocodile double flap bag. In my color!!! A delicious dark caramel with rhw. I tried it on, it looked like me, it fit my frame, it was my color.   And then...pure heartbreak. The interior leather was a disaster. It looked like someone had deliberately   scratched up in the inside over the double c's with a heavy  piece of jewelry or a very sharp nail. These were deep scratches. It was so very sad. The thing about it was if I had not opened the purse, not one SA would have said anything. They all knew but no one said a word. Then I noticed that the dust bag was black,not the white one that I thought comes with all classic flaps - especially one that costs $30,000 plus. When I asked about that they said if I buy the bag the would try and find one for me.  I asked if they had the original box, again they said they would try and find one for me. Really? I know this is not the normal experience  of shopping at Nordstrom but I don't believe this is the first time it has happened. I know Poohbag had a similar experience where one of the bag shipped to her was in poor shape - although I have no idea where she purchased it so I am not pointing fingers to any other merchant.
> 
> Ok, just wanted to share, I am sure I will get over it.



Wow dear stylemechanel! I can't believe this happened to you too! I can imagine your utter shock and disappointment upon seeing the inside! It baffles me that a store would try to sell a damaged item as new, and we are talking about a big ticket item here! Do they seriously believe someone would just accept the bag as is and not say anything!???? 

My bad experience was with another department store. I returned the sad looking bag to my SA whom I work with closely at my home store (not the person who sold it to me over the phone as instructed by the out of state store) and my SA was equally shocked and said she would show her manager. May be I will follow up with her to see what he thought. 

Glad to hear you are now back home!


----------



## stylemechanel

poohbag said:


> Wow dear stylemechanel! I can't believe this happened to you too! I can imagine your utter shock and disappointment upon seeing the inside! It baffles me that a store would try to sell a damaged item as new, and we are talking about a big ticket item here! Do they seriously believe someone would just accept the bag as is and not say anything!????
> 
> My bad experience was with another department store. I returned the sad looking bag to my SA whom I work with closely at my home store (not the person who sold it to me over the phone as instructed by the out of state store) and my SA was equally shocked and said she would show her manager. May be I will follow up with her to see what he thought.
> 
> Glad to hear you are now back home!



Thank you my very dear friend!!!  It was so sad for me. It is not hard to find many beautiful classic Chanel's, but to find one that actually looks like it belongs to me, one that my DD says "it's you" is like the topping on a king cake - pure perfection.  It was heart breaking to see the damage and more so when the SA's tried to brush it off. It made me wonder if Chanel would really be OK with the way this was being represented. It made me feel for you even more with your most recent experience. I am so sorry!


Thank you for the hugs and the welcome back. I am so glad to have found the TPF family.


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, I took my daughter shopping last week while she was home for a quick visit. After we did all her shopping I decided to do a "drive by" of the Dior, Chanel, and Gucci boutiques at Nordstrom. My heart skipped a beat when we first walked into Chanel, there in front of my eyes was a most beautiful crocodile double flap bag. In my color!!! A delicious dark caramel with rhw. I tried it on, it looked like me, it fit my frame, it was my color.   And then...pure heartbreak. The interior leather was a disaster. It looked like someone had deliberately   scratched up in the inside over the double c's with a heavy  piece of jewelry or a very sharp nail. These were deep scratches. It was so very sad. The thing about it was if I had not opened the purse, not one SA would have said anything. They all knew but no one said a word. Then I noticed that the dust bag was black,not the white one that I thought comes with all classic flaps - especially one that costs $30,000 plus. When I asked about that they said if I buy the bag the would try and find one for me.  I asked if they had the original box, again they said they would try and find one for me. Really? I know this is not the normal experience  of shopping at Nordstrom but I don't believe this is the first time it has happened. I know Poohbag had a similar experience where one of the bag shipped to her was in poor shape - although I have no idea where she purchased it so I am not pointing fingers to any other merchant.
> 
> Ok, just wanted to share, I am sure I will get over it.



It really boggles the mind that they do this kind of stuff still, but it's not just at that one store.  I  have seen so many very expensive bags with "issues" that they are still selling.  I'm so sorry this happened to you, especially now when you need to just de-stress.  It is good that you are now home, and hopefully you will find your real and true "for you" special bag soon!


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> It really boggles the mind that they do this kind of stuff still, but it's not just at that one store.  I  have seen so many very expensive bags with "issues" that they are still selling.  I'm so sorry this happened to you, especially now when you need to just de-stress.  It is good that you are now home, and hopefully you will find your real and true "for you" special bag soon!



Tutushopper!!! Thank you so much for confirming my thoughts. I did not get an opportunity to shop when I was back east. I am heartbroken with the condition of this bag - as expensive as it is and as scratched up as it is - truly heartbreaking. I would just think that Chanel would not want something of this condition to hit the floor.

Tutshopper, thank you for being such a good friend and for your support.  I am grateful.


----------



## newbie7

Hi All - What is it about Chanel's cj earrings that I get very bad reaction on my earlobes every time?   I only have Chanel and Tiffany Co earrings.  I can wear Tiffany earrings for days without taking them off and have no problem.  However, with Chanel earrings, I only wear for an hour and my ears would get very swollen and even bled if wearing for longer than an hour.  I want to buy more Chanel earrings, but this problem is holding me back.


----------



## tutushopper

newbie7 said:


> Hi All - What is it about Chanel's cj earrings that I get very bad reaction on my earlobes every time?   I only have Chanel and Tiffany Co earrings.  I can wear Tiffany earrings for days without taking them off and have no problem.  However, with Chanel earrings, I only wear for an hour and my ears would get very swollen and even bled if wearing for longer than an hour.  I want to buy more Chanel earrings, but this problem is holding me back.



Tiffany & Co. earrings are either fine jewelry (18k gold, platinum) or sterling silver, but Chanel's cj earrings are not fine jewelry.  I have heard that more women are developing allergies to nickel and other metals used in cj these days.  I myself have had times when my ears would not tolerate anything but platinum, so it just varies.  If you find this to be a persistent problem, you might want to see an allergist and see if you are now allergic to the metals used in cj.  It sounds like you may be.


----------



## cyyan

I bought a Chanel boy bag unseen from Nordstrom in S.CA.  I was obsessed at the time so I said yes and they shipped it to N. CA.   I did not like the color so I returned to my locak Nordstrom store.  They looked at it & said we do not carry this.  I said yes you do and showed them the receipt.  They called the S. CA store and verified that I was not returning a fake bag.  It was truly appalling how they handled the bag.  They were throwing it around.  I told them you need to put the paper stuffing back along with the felt to keep the bag in selling condition. I was telling them how to keep the bag in good condition when all of them were SA in handbags department.   At least 4 SA came and looked at the bag wondering why I was returning it.  One of the SA took the bag and threw all the stuff into the box and said she was taking it to the Manager since she loves LV and Chanel.  Hmmm.  Can they do this when I leave the area? And to throw all the felt, stuffing and bag into the bag was truly appalling.


----------



## anasa

I'm getting so confused with measurements! If the seller says the bag is a medium 2.55 with measurements: 9inches (w) x 6inches (h) x 2.5inches (d) ... is this the same as the M/L classic flap?


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> I'm getting so confused with measurements! If the seller says the bag is a medium 2.55 with measurements: 9inches (w) x 6inches (h) x 2.5inches (d) ... is this the same as the M/L classic flap?



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html gives the measurements for all sizes; you might want to ask the seller to measure the length again.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

newbie7 said:


> Hi All - What is it about Chanel's cj earrings that I get very bad reaction on my earlobes every time?   I only have Chanel and Tiffany Co earrings.  I can wear Tiffany earrings for days without taking them off and have no problem.  However, with Chanel earrings, I only wear for an hour and my ears would get very swollen and even bled if wearing for longer than an hour.  I want to buy more Chanel earrings, but this problem is holding me back.



My friend is sensitive to earrings bc of the metal used. She just puts a coat or two of clear nail polish over the rods and lets them dry and she can wear them with no problem after that. She says if they still feel sensitive you can apply more coats... Hope that helps!


----------



## stylemechanel

cyyan said:


> I bought a Chanel boy bag unseen from Nordstrom in S.CA.  I was obsessed at the time so I said yes and they shipped it to N. CA.   I did not like the color so I returned to my locak Nordstrom store.  They looked at it & said we do not carry this.  I said yes you do and showed them the receipt.  They called the S. CA store and verified that I was not returning a fake bag.  It was truly appalling how they handled the bag.  They were throwing it around.  I told them you need to put the paper stuffing back along with the felt to keep the bag in selling condition. I was telling them how to keep the bag in good condition when all of them were SA in handbags department.   At least 4 SA came and looked at the bag wondering why I was returning it.  One of the SA took the bag and threw all the stuff into the box and said she was taking it to the Manager since she loves LV and Chanel.  Hmmm.  Can they do this when I leave the area? And to throw all the felt, stuffing and bag into the bag was truly appalling.



Sadly Cyyan, this sounds like a trend with Nordstom. I posted my experience just a few  days before on this thread for something very similar - see the August 27 post.  Poohbag had a similar experience with a bag that was in really poor shape, although I do not know where she bought it. I agree it is painful to watch them when they have what seems to be such total disregard for the care of these very expensive and beautiful bags. For me, it just reinforces why I buy my bags at the boutique exclusively.
I am sorry you had to witness the poor treatment of the bag - can you just imagine what the next buyer will think when the bag is purchased and or sent to them? 

As for them not recognizing the bag - so many stores carry different merchandise based on what the buyer feels will sell for that area and how big the Nordstrom is. And yes they do double check with other stores to make sure that bag came from that store. It is just how things go now. Glad you could return it!!


----------



## Lena186

I had a similar experience with another store.,but unfortunately I noticed the very visible scratch on my bag after purchase and I ended up keeping it!


----------



## newbie7

tutushopper said:


> Tiffany & Co. earrings are either fine jewelry (18k gold, platinum) or sterling silver, but Chanel's cj earrings are not fine jewelry.  I have heard that more women are developing allergies to nickel and other metals used in cj these days.  I myself have had times when my ears would not tolerate anything but platinum, so it just varies.  If you find this to be a persistent problem, you might want to see an allergist and see if you are now allergic to the metals used in cj.  It sounds like you may be.



Thanks so much tutushopper.  Your explanation makes perfect sense.  I wasn't quite sure what Chanel cj are made of.  I think I am also allergic to gold.  Sterling silver and platinum have been fine.  I am not surprised that I am allergic to some type of metals since I am already allergic to a lot of food.  I will add metals to my next allergy appointment.


----------



## newbie7

Cuteandcouture said:


> My friend is sensitive to earrings bc of the metal used. She just puts a coat or two of clear nail polish over the rods and lets them dry and she can wear them with no problem after that. She says if they still feel sensitive you can apply more coats... Hope that helps!



Hi Cuteandcouture - Thank you for a great tip.  Is a top or base coat same as a clear nail polish?  I will def. give this a try.


----------



## anasa

tutushopper said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html gives the measurements for all sizes; you might want to ask the seller to measure the length again.



Thanks, tutu! So the seller just replied and said that the 9" is the "smaller medium"? Is that possible?


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Thanks, tutu! So the seller just replied and said that the 9" is the "smaller medium"? Is that possible?



Is it a classic flap or a 2.55 "reissue" bag?


----------



## anasa

tutushopper said:


> Is it a classic flap or a 2.55 "reissue" bag?



Classic flap.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hey ladies 

I am contemplating on my next bag purchase and I was hoping you can enlighten me with your wisdom on bags. 

I am in the age and position that I can finally earn and save money to get the stuff I want. I always wanted to get an Hermes Evelyn for the longest time with a specific color mind (cobalt blue) but all of this changes after having my first taste of Chanel Venom.  I saw this 


at Chanel boutique last wednesday and I was smitten. The size is quite comfortable for guy to use and I like the camel color too. 

I don't know if I should devote my Hermes Evelyn fund for a seasonal piece of Chanel. Please help me.


----------



## tutushopper

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am contemplating on my next bag purchase and I was hoping you can enlighten me with your wisdom on bags.
> 
> I am in the age and position that I can finally earn and save money to get the stuff I want. I always wanted to get an Hermes Evelyn for the longest time with a specific color mind (cobalt blue) but all of this changes after having my first taste of Chanel Venom.  I saw this
> View attachment 2313986
> 
> at Chanel boutique last wednesday and I was smitten. The size is quite comfortable for guy to use and I like the camel color too.
> 
> I don't know if I should devote my Hermes Evelyn fund for a seasonal piece of Chanel. Please help me.


Buy what you really love and what works for your lifestyle, wardrobe, and what you need to carry.  Nobody should tell you that you "should" buy one or another.


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Classic flap.



If it's an older flap, it may be a size small:
Small Flap 
Style Code: A0113
Dimensions: 9" x 5.5" x 2"
or she may have the length wrong, since I think you said it was 9" x 6".


----------



## anasa

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am contemplating on my next bag purchase and I was hoping you can enlighten me with your wisdom on bags.
> 
> I am in the age and position that I can finally earn and save money to get the stuff I want. I always wanted to get an Hermes Evelyn for the longest time with a specific color mind (cobalt blue) but all of this changes after having my first taste of Chanel Venom.  I saw this
> View attachment 2313986
> 
> at Chanel boutique last wednesday and I was smitten. The size is quite comfortable for guy to use and I like the camel color too.
> 
> I don't know if I should devote my Hermes Evelyn fund for a seasonal piece of Chanel. Please help me.



I feel like you should maybe save for the Hermes Evelyn, just because it's been on your wish list for much longer... Or maybe think about the seasonal piece for a while and decide if you will still be happy with it once the initial excitement is gone.


----------



## Frillylily

The decision is your's  to make. I vote for the Hermes and then move on to a classic or messenger style Chanel! Let us know your ultimate decision!! Have fun!,


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Thanks ladies for that wonderful advice.

I asked few friends of mine about this and I also posted the same question at the Hermes thread.  Majority of the advice that I am receiving is that I should get the a Hermes Evelyne than a seasonal of Chanel. The reason of my confusion I think because of the frustration on waiting for that Cobalt blue Hermes Evelyne to come by that I am coveting for the longest time.

So my mission now is to track down that elusive cobalt blue Hermes Evelyne. 

Thanks again


----------



## anasa

tutushopper said:


> If it's an older flap, it may be a size small:
> Small Flap
> Style Code: A0113
> Dimensions: 9" x 5.5" x 2"
> or she may have the length wrong, since I think you said it was 9" x 6".



The seller hasn't gotten back to me yet but I have a feeling that you're right, it might be the small flap. Is there a huge difference in the amount of space inside the bag, between the small and medium? I'm looking at the reference thread for small flaps but there are so few photos. I love the look of this bag she's selling but it would be useless if I couldn't fit anything in there. Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> The seller hasn't gotten back to me yet but I have a feeling that you're right, it might be the small flap. Is there a huge difference in the amount of space inside the bag, between the small and medium? I'm looking at the reference thread for small flaps but there are so few photos. I love the look of this bag she's selling but it would be useless if I couldn't fit anything in there. Thank you!



I don't own the small size, but you are losing an inch of length, half an inch of height and depth.  New, the difference is $200.  So it's not much at all to go up to the next size.  I'd just have her make sure of the measurements to be sure.


----------



## anasa

tutushopper said:


> I don't own the small size, but you are losing an inch of length, half an inch of height and depth.  New, the difference is $200.  So it's not much at all to go up to the next size.  I'd just have her make sure of the measurements to be sure.



Thanks for the feedback.  I know the price difference isn't anything huge, but the bag I'm looking at has a unique antique hardware that I really like. I don't know if I can find it in M/L. I'll just wait for her reply re: sizing. Thanks again tutu! You're always so helpful.


----------



## vink

Ah.. I just have to rant. For the last month or more that I visited any boutiques, there's nothing new or attractive to see at all. The bags, the CJs, anything!!! But there're lots and loads on the resellers' website that I visit regularly. I don't know. Maybe just my luck. Or maybe Chanel is losing its magic on me.  I just feel sad.


----------



## aliheido

Hi, Does anyone have experience with a black suede Chanel bag in black? Will it rub off on clothes??


----------



## Chanbal

newbie7 said:


> Thanks so much tutushopper.  Your explanation makes perfect sense.  I wasn't quite sure what Chanel cj are made of.  I think I am also allergic to gold.  Sterling silver and platinum have been fine.  I am not surprised that I am allergic to some type of metals since I am already allergic to a lot of food.  I will add metals to my next allergy appointment.




I have a similar problem, my ears become very swollen with metals used in costume jewelry, including sterling silver. In the past, I had the posts of some sterling silver earrings replaced with gold posts and it worked. Nowadays, with the exception of a few costume necklaces and brooches, I only wear fine jewelry (which makes my DM very happy).


----------



## Chanbal

aliheido said:


> Hi, Does anyone have experience with a black suede Chanel bag in black? Will it rub off on clothes??



Unless the bag has been poorly dyed at some point, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## mcb100

Well ladies, I should have myself a jumbo Chanel before next year, by the looks of how I'm saving!


----------



## tutushopper

vink said:


> Ah.. I just have to rant. For the last month or more that I visited any boutiques, there's nothing new or attractive to see at all. The bags, the CJs, anything!!! But there're lots and loads on the resellers' website that I visit regularly. I don't know. Maybe just my luck. Or maybe Chanel is losing its magic on me.  I just feel sad.



Awww vink  just think of it as a respite for your wallet.  I'm sure it will pass (and darn those resellers who are ruining things for the primary buyers).


----------



## divnanata

cherrycookies said:


> Oh my! I can't believe that even you don't get good service at Chanel stores when you have made so many purchases over the years. I would think that they should be giving you preferential treatment!! Glad you called corporate on this.
> 
> But there must be a huge emphasis on customer service by corporate at the Rue Cambon store ( can't imagine other reasons why the SAs there are so nice), why didn't they care to make it a standard procedure at all stores worldwide? Tsk tsk


I have made a point of shopping Chanel boutiques wherever I go and the Rue Cambon experience was the creme de la creme with a camellia on top! My shopping hating DH was with me and even he was charmed by the cute French gals waiting on us. Then there was all that paperwork and I had to go to a special office where they treated me like a queen. Such a high! The only thing better  (I would have passed out!)  would have been a Kaiser Karl viewing. My worst boutique experience by far was in the New York Spring Street store.  They were gearing up for a remodel reveal and a big party happening a few days later and the place was mobbed. I waited patiently and made it to the counter where I was completely ignored for what seemed like an hour. Although I understood how that sort of chaos would be difficult for SA's to deal with,  a simple "Someone will be with you as soon as possible." would have gone a long way. It was just unbelievably rude! I walked out thinking they must not care about missed opportunities.

After that fiasco I was surprised at how lovely and attentive the SA's were in all the Southern California boutiques around LA. One sweetie from the Beverly Hills boutique insisted on having my popped out leather piece immediately repaired on the chain handle of my Jumbo. She had just finished complimenting me on my vintage Chanel jewelry and said she preferred it to the newer stuff herself! Imagine?! I somehow received even more attention than Kylie Jenner who was hanging around with a pack of teen gals all surveying the stock and I didn't even buy anything.

I've had friendly, chatty reps in Dallas and Chicago. I remember this one gorgeous, model like SA at the Michigan Avenue boutique who made you feel like you were shopping with a girlfriend as she insisted my sister and I try on all sorts of goofy things we all knew we would never buy! The boutiques inside stores like Neimans and Saks also are usually staffed with very friendly sorts who warmly remember you each time you pop in. There is nothing worse than having to deal with a cold, arrogant snob. That would be my Hermes experience.....


----------



## babyj768

Ladies!! Please Help me confirm that this bag is Fake! I noticed the circle tag on the left upper corner of this pic!!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## babyj768

Here's the close of the circle tag! The owner states it's authentic!!!


----------



## lovesbmw

mcb100 said:


> Well ladies, I should have myself a jumbo Chanel before next year, by the looks of how I'm saving!


I"m so excited for you what color are you going for?


----------



## EvrythingChanel

Awesome!


----------



## Locnguyen

I want to purchase a chanel jumbo bag online in excellent condition or new one if I can but I really don't know what is the trusted website to get one. Please help me with this thank you so much!


----------



## newbie7

Cuteandcouture said:


> My friend is sensitive to earrings bc of the metal used. She just puts a coat or two of clear nail polish over the rods and lets them dry and she can wear them with no problem after that. She says if they still feel sensitive you can apply more coats... Hope that helps!



I just want to give an update and thanks again for the tip.  It seems to work on me.  I was able to wear my earrings for a whole day.  My ears were only a bit irritated when I took the earrings off before before bedtime.  I think I will give another coat.


----------



## newbie7

Chanbal said:


> I have a similar problem, my ears become very swollen with metals used in costume jewelry, including sterling silver. In the past, I had the posts of some sterling silver earrings replaced with gold posts and it worked. Nowadays, with the exception of a few costume necklaces and brooches, I only wear fine jewelry (which makes my DM very happy).



Hi Chanbal - you and I have the opposite allergy  I am fine with silver, but not gold.  I just recently started to wear earrings.  My ears could be dropping hint for me to go the fine jewelry route


----------



## ia0622

My first post!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

...longest is the day when you know a Chanel has been delivered and is waiting to be opened...

(just needed to get that out, lol ------- am ashamed to admit that several "I need to leave work right away" reasons have crossed my mind over the last few hours.  I'm seriously twisted.

 20 minutes to go......... I will triumph!


----------



## Sweetvine

bag3164 said:


> Hope you get more sunshine there
> Can any one check if this is good price for chanel lambskin bag? $3,199.35
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-CHA...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd14801e8






bag3164 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh I really really want this bag !! but a bit expensive? or no? it's authentic and good quality, I cheched the detailed photos.



Looks good. Price sounds about right.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ia0622 said:


> My first post!


 
Welcome to tPF ia0622!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Is it wrong to be looking at minis for my daughter ? She's 14 months right now....


----------



## LoveHandbags!

StylishFarmer said:


> Is it wrong to be looking at minis for my daughter ? She's 14 months right now....


 

LOL, sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Chanbal

StylishFarmer said:


> Is it wrong to be looking at minis for my daughter ? She's 14 months right now....



Not at all. If she is already 14 months, you could have started much earlier. I've a son, so I'm thinking that he will eventually get married (in several years), have a daughter...  Those minis are really cute.


----------



## Chanbal

ia0622 said:


> My first post!


Welcome!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Chanbal said:


> Not at all. If she is already 14 months, you could have started much earlier. I've a son, so I'm thinking that he will eventually get married (in several years), have a daughter...  Those minis are really cute.



Lol. You're right! I am a bit late getting started with her. 

I found this gorgeous photo on Pinterest and its made me so enthusiastic about a bag for my dolly dolly girl ( that's what I call her.. or FouFou)


----------



## Chanbal

StylishFarmer said:


> Lol. You're right! I am a bit late getting started with her.
> 
> I found this gorgeous photo on Pinterest and its made me so enthusiastic about a bag for my dolly dolly girl ( that's what I call her.. or FouFou)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333366


It's so cute, I'm sure your dolly dolly girl will love it. Also, you never know what you can find on your trips to the store to look for the perfect mini... A nice brooch, scarf...  Good luck with your search.


----------



## iamivy

my 1st post! 

sold my 1st Chanel (it was a birthday present for myself) as it's too big on me (why don't i find it big when i tried it?? tsktsktsk) and i kept aside the money since! Finally, i'm getting my 2nd preloved Chanel tonight! 

I have been hunting for a 8" Mini Caviar in Black ever since!


----------



## iamivy

Ohhh Yess! I'm looking for a Chanel wallet too! or get a WOC better?


----------



## kattyagg

I hope my daughter who is now 12 doesn't read this- she is in love with Chanel. At age 2 she emptied the contents of her pink plastic Barbie purse and into a Burberry bag which her daddy had to buy for her!! Thank God Chanel is kept behind the counter!


----------



## Chanbal

I have decided to buy a few Chanel CJs (necklaces and brooches), but I've been very busy to go to the store and checked them on ebay. I was very surprised to see that several preowned items are more expensive online than new at the store.
I am going to the store, but I was wondering if anybody else has noticed the same.


----------



## bgirl525

Chanbal said:


> I have decided to buy a few Chanel CJs (necklaces and brooches), but I've been very busy to go to the store and checked them on ebay. I was very surprised to see that several preowned items are more expensive online than new at the store.
> I am going to the store, but I was wondering if anybody else has noticed the same.



I totally agree with u - I have noticed that as well.  I think mainly if it is a highly sought after piece which sells out quickly in the stores and basically the reseller is trying to make a profit.


----------



## Chanbal

bgirl525 said:


> I totally agree with u - I have noticed that as well.  I think mainly if it is a highly sought after piece which sells out quickly in the stores and basically the reseller is trying to make a profit.


Some older pieces are really gorgeous and I can see why they can cost more, but several other items are just regular, and they don't seem that rare to justify their prices, particularly with missing parts, rust... I was surprised.


----------



## Lynda tam

Hi Ladies, 

I'm wondering whether to get a Chanel Jumbo. Any advise? Thanks  
What's the price now for single flap? It's expensive and that's why i'm seeking advice from all of you...TIA


----------



## hedgwin99

Lynda tam said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering whether to get a Chanel Jumbo. Any advise? Thanks
> What's the price now for single flap? It's expensive and that's why i'm seeking advice from all of you...TIA



If u want single flap you might have to buy second hand. Chanel only makes double flap now. I paid $4900 for my double flap lambskin jumbo two months ago in USA


----------



## Natpat

Cool


----------



## wowow_piyo

Ladies help!!! My new jumbo black lambie is look less shinier and the black is not as black as i expected...
Do you guys ever have a problem like me?
And how to fixed it? Is it really need to put some cream on it?


----------



## Lynda tam

hedgwin99 said:


> If u want single flap you might have to buy second hand. Chanel only makes double flap now. I paid $4900 for my double flap lambskin jumbo two months ago in USA


 
Thanks....I have got a 2nd hand at about US$3.2K


----------



## Purseperson420

Is it possible to change the colour of your chanel bag? I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I have the light pink 13C square mini and am contemplating changing its color to black so I can wear it year round... Does chanel do this? And if so how much would it cost? Thanks for any info !


----------



## Joan1971

StylishFarmer said:


> Is it wrong to be looking at minis for my daughter ? She's 14 months right now....


Hello!!

My duaghter is 3,5 yrs old and the same thought has crossed my mind several times since she was 6 months old ! 
Although it's is a completely cute and justified thought, it's totally crazy as well! Think about the teething process and the Chanel purse used as a teething relief toy and you'll reconsider! 

As for me, I am waiting until she's 10 to buy her a personalized longchamp le pliage, and when she's 30 she'll get my own handbag collection!


----------



## CLW

Joan1971 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> My duaghter is 3,5 yrs old and the same thought has crossed my mind several times since she was 6 months old !
> Although it's is a completely cute and justified thought, it's totally crazy as well! Think about the teething process and the Chanel purse used as a teething relief toy and you'll reconsider!
> 
> As for me, I am waiting until she's 10 to buy her a personalized longchamp le pliage, and when she's 30 she'll get my own handbag collection!



I bought my daughter her first Chanel when she was 15 yrs old.  We were in Paris on vacation and i felt like it was a "must do" before we left.  When she wore it to school, someone asked her "Is that a _real Coach purse?"  UGH!!!   

She is in college now and her Chanel is safely at home waiting for her to graduate!!!_


----------



## Lena186

StylishFarmer said:


> Is it wrong to be looking at minis for my daughter ? She's 14 months right now....



My daughter is 4 years now, and she has LV and Dior bags.but can't just justify it to buy her a Chanel at this young age!  Although she appreciates her bags and tries to take care of them


----------



## tutushopper

Purseperson420 said:


> Is it possible to change the colour of your chanel bag? I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I have the light pink 13C square mini and am contemplating changing its color to black so I can wear it year round... Does chanel do this? And if so how much would it cost? Thanks for any info !



Chanel will not do this, and if you have it done (elsewhere) it will void your ability to have it repaired by Chanel should you ever need refurbishment.


----------



## HeartInHerPurse

fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1276599_10151906814977147_949806529_o.jpg

Um, this store is giving away an authentic Vintage Chanel 2.55 bag if you follow them on Instagram & Twitter! Dream come true?

Just thought I'd give all of my purse-bloggin' ladies a head's up.
instagram.com/amarcordvintage
twitter.com/amarcordvintage


----------



## anasa

Does anyone have an opinion on this "Rita" bag?
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-quilted-leather-rita-flap-bag.html

I was looking at the newest arrivals on Yoogi's and I saw this one. I've been holding out for a reasonably priced classic flap but this one is brand new, and within my price range. I can't find any information on it, though - maybe it's not actually called the Rita bag? I like the heat-stamped CC's, but I would've liked to be able to wear the bag longer/with a single strap. It doesn't look like you can adjust the straps. Would love to hear your thoughts on this!


----------



## Valerie Johnson

Nat said:


> Welcome! It's getting cosy and warm in here
> 
> We're having such cold and rainy weather here, a hot choco sounds good to me


hot coco and a coco chanel!  LOL


----------



## CLW

OMG!!!  I just stumbled across this photo . . . it's a cake!!  Maybe you've already seen it!


----------



## StylishFarmer

CLW said:


> OMG!!!  I just stumbled across this photo . . . it's a cake!!  Maybe you've already seen it!



That is seriously good work!!! Looks so real


----------



## vernis

Cake or bag... Both look superb


----------



## RealBrunetteNot

Seems to be always cold where I am


----------



## wowow_piyo

Dear all chanel lovers,


Do you have an experience to wash chanel dust bags?
Because mine is getting dirty


----------



## Muu9002

FYI this weekend Thursday-Sunday is triple points at NM for all chanel items. 
Great time to buy.. Esp because the rumored price increases in the upcoming week!


----------



## bubblyjane0523

legit check on this please. i believe it's a 12A...


----------



## bubblyjane0523

legit check this 12A please
http://i43.tinypic.com/i6m2qh.jpg
http://tinypic.com/r/5460l0/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2w7foyw/5
http://tinypic.com/r/anyf4i/5
http://tinypic.com/r/149z8yw/5


----------



## Carol Pearson

I just bought the most beautiful unused vintage Chanel jumbo caviar bag in NYC.  I love it so much!!! I feel so lucky.  Made my day!!!!!!


----------



## Purrrple

Carol Pearson said:


> I just bought the most beautiful unused vintage Chanel jumbo caviar bag in NYC.  I love it so much!!! I feel so lucky.  Made my day!!!!!!



I've been trying to find this type of bag! How much did you get it for? Do you have any mod pix?


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

CLW said:


> OMG!!!  I just stumbled across this photo . . . it's a cake!!  Maybe you've already seen it!


best birthday cake ever!!


----------



## channar

I just googled chanel birthday cake. Gosh, there are so many pretty cakes in different colors and look so real, now I want one for  my upcoming birthday!


----------



## Tuymiu

wowow_piyo said:


> Dear all chanel lovers,
> 
> 
> Do you have an experience to wash chanel dust bags?
> Because mine is getting dirty



I just washed 2 of mine this weekend and they're perfectly fine.  They're the black ones.  I also washed my white cleaning glove.  It's not as soft as it used to be but ok.


----------



## Gviktoriya

Nat said:


> Drinking a cup of cappuccino all by my lonesome self....


 Doing the same with the cup of tea


----------



## Gviktoriya

Purrrple said:


> I've been trying to find this type of bag! How much did you get it for? Do you have any mod pix?


 
Have the same in caviar leather jumbo I think w gold hardwear, got it for $2,800 worn once with box, receipt, etc...


----------



## andrea87

My first post ever.....I hope I posted this in the right thread.
I have a red reissue 266 from the shanghai collection 2010. Bronze hardware. It's in great shape! Im however selling it and got a offer for 2300dollars.  I have no clue what the resale value is so I'm wondering if any one could tell me if this is a fair price for it. Thanks so much!


----------



## MSaintH

Hi all! I'm new here because I just acquired a lovely Chanel bag (clearly vintage) but am not 100% certain it is authentic. 

Who would be willing to help me identify it? I haven't been able to find it online yet.

It appears to be lambskin. It is black, and more of a "satchel" type bag. It has a flap to close with a magnetic snap. It has 2 heavy gold chain straps. It has a tassel. The bottom of the purse has diamond cross stitching and there are roughly 13 stitches per side of the diamond. 
The Chanel logo is stitched on the flap as well as the very bottom of the purse. The inside, on the zipper compartment has a leather flap that has the Chanel emblem, and says Chanel and made in Paris. 

It appears to be well made but I am no purse expert! 

Please help!


----------



## Silviawho

andrea87 said:


> My first post ever.....I hope I posted this in the right thread.
> I have a red reissue 266 from the shanghai collection 2010. Bronze hardware. It's in great shape! Im however selling it and got a offer for 2300dollars.  I have no clue what the resale value is so I'm wondering if any one could tell me if this is a fair price for it. Thanks so much!


I think it should be able to sell at least 3000, if it's a black reissue should be able to get 3500 at least if it s in good condition. IMO.


----------



## elle_ecole

I posted this question previously...in the Reference thread and it got deleted (my bad, no chatter allowed there) so here goes again...

Does anyone know how to read year tags from Chanel clothes? I know the tags for years leading up to 2009 will have something like "09A" or "08C" denoting cruise collections and what not but I could not find any info on reading tags that come in 2010 and after...

any clue, anyone?


----------



## lovechanel920

Does anyone know which is the $4900 reissue? Is that the 227?


----------



## Zasha

lovechanel920 said:


> Does anyone know which is the $4900 reissue? Is that the 227?



Reissue 226-$4,900 &#128512;


----------



## jpham1458

Starting to get cold up here in New England too


----------



## chanel1212

Silviawho said:


> I think it should be able to sell at least 3000, if it's a black reissue should be able to get 3500 at least if it s in good condition. IMO.



I agree! $2300 sounds too low to me! Ur bag looks really new!!


----------



## Rosycheeks

Hi Lovely ladies,

I have been contemplating my next chanel bag and i have the chanel boy as one of the top contenders, my question is: is the Boy a classic or a trendy bag? I don't want to buy a bag i will start questioning in a few years. 

Sorry if this is a beaten topic, i did a search and didn't come up with anything. I will really appreciate if i can get some more insight. Thank you.


----------



## jennifer20098

love here. +this forum is super good.


----------



## jennifer20098

Rosycheeks said:


> Hi Lovely ladies,
> 
> I have been contemplating my next chanel bag and i have the chanel boy as one of the top contenders, my question is: is the Boy a classic or a trendy bag? I don't want to buy a bag i will start questioning in a few years.
> 
> Sorry if this is a beaten topic, i did a search and didn't come up with anything. I will really appreciate if i can get some more insight. Thank you.


yeah, I  also like Chanel boy. I like the neutrol style of this bag. It is more casual and even handsome.


----------



## HodorTheMenace

I'm new here and I need help locating a Chanel clutch as a birthday present to my mom. It is a pink/beige lambskin clutch adored with handmade porcelain buttons. The reference number is A67495Y0791931114.

The SA's I have contacted have all said this piece is unavailable (and seemingly impossible to get).

Any help is greatly appreciated, and thanks in advance!


----------



## chanlvr35

Rosycheeks said:


> Hi Lovely ladies,
> 
> I have been contemplating my next chanel bag and i have the chanel boy as one of the top contenders, my question is: is the Boy a classic or a trendy bag? I don't want to buy a bag i will start questioning in a few years.
> 
> Sorry if this is a beaten topic, i did a search and didn't come up with anything. I will really appreciate if i can get some more insight. Thank you.


Rosycheeks, I think the Boy bag is a great bag. I am a bit biased since I own one and do not have any of the Classic style Chanel bags... (Not yet at least)  I also think you can dress it up or down too. Bottom line though only you can really make the decision. One thing I do is have someone take a picture when I am trying a bag and then I can get a better sense of how I feel about the bag. Good luck and I look forward to hearing which bag you decide on!


----------



## poohbag

Rosycheeks said:


> Hi Lovely ladies,
> 
> I have been contemplating my next chanel bag and i have the chanel boy as one of the top contenders, my question is: is the Boy a classic or a trendy bag? I don't want to buy a bag i will start questioning in a few years.
> 
> Sorry if this is a beaten topic, i did a search and didn't come up with anything. I will really appreciate if i can get some more insight. Thank you.



To me no it's not a classic like the classic and reissue flaps which have stood the test of time and which I can easily picture myself still using 10 years from now. However it doesn't mean I like the boys any less! They are fresh, modern, and edgy and each collection introduces new amazing designs that fly off the shelves!   If you are concerned about longevity yet you love the boy, then perhaps you can go for the more classic looking pieces like the quilted boys. My SAs keep telling me they are considered classics. I interpret that statement as meaning each season in the foreseeable future will include a boy of some sort (rather than a seasonal which may not come back although a particular boy design will not get repeated) and that we shouldn't count on the boy bags going on sale easily.


----------



## Rosycheeks

ah, thanks for the insight, I love the boys, but right now i think i will be better off putting my resources to bags i will get more use out of. Thanks so much! truly appreciate your response. Hope you have a fab week. 





poohbag said:


> To me no it's not a classic like the classic and reissue flaps which have stood the test of time and which I can easily picture myself still using 10 years from now. However it doesn't mean I like the boys any less! They are fresh, modern, and edgy and each collection introduces new amazing designs that fly off the shelves!   If you are concerned about longevity yet you love the boy, then perhaps you can go for the more classic looking pieces like the quilted boys. My SAs keep telling me they are considered classics. I interpret that statement as meaning each season in the foreseeable future will include a boy of some sort (rather than a seasonal which may not come back although a particular boy design will not get repeated) and that we shouldn't count on the boy bags going on sale easily.


----------



## Rosycheeks

chanlvr35 said:


> Rosycheeks, I think the Boy bag is a great bag. I am a bit biased since I own one and do not have any of the Classic style Chanel bags... (Not yet at least)  I also think you can dress it up or down too. Bottom line though only you can really make the decision. One thing I do is have someone take a picture when I am trying a bag and then I can get a better sense of how I feel about the bag. Good luck and I look forward to hearing which bag you decide on!


Funny thing you say to try it on and take pictures, whenever i go into the store i try on the boys, but i will be sure to take a picture next time i go in. 

Right now my top contenders are- Le boy (undecided on color or style, more than likely black or a dark color)
Executive Cerf tote
GST

My birthday is fast approaching and i have commissioned my family to chip in for at least 2 (i have a better chance of getting the last two though), Hopefully i can get a color i love since christmas shoppers may reduce my pool of choices. Ha. Lol

Thanks for your input, i really appreciate it. :*


----------



## Rosycheeks

jennifer20098 said:


> yeah, I  also like Chanel boy. I like the neutrol style of this bag. It is more casual and even handsome.


Haha @ Handsome, it surely is. I have seen both sexes pull it off rather effortlessly. The boys are indeed beauties.


----------



## chanlvr35

Rosycheeks said:


> Funny thing you say to try it on and take pictures, whenever i go into the store i try on the boys, but i will be sure to take a picture next time i go in.
> 
> Right now my top contenders are- Le boy (undecided on color or style, more than likely black or a dark color)
> Executive Cerf tote
> GST
> 
> My birthday is fast approaching and i have commissioned my family to chip in for at least 2 (i have a better chance of getting the last two though), Hopefully i can get a color i love since christmas shoppers may reduce my pool of choices. Ha. Lol
> 
> Thanks for your input, i really appreciate it. :*


You are welcome Roseycheeks! My birthday is fast approaching as well too! But I have bought some Chanel in the past few months....It has been a long & early celebration! artyhat:


----------



## dlkim326

Just a question - with ur classics does the upper part not stick together?? Mine seems to have a bit of air btw the leathers and i was womdering if this was normal?.


----------



## Vtzshedevil

NM in Houston just recieved this bag!!! Up for grabs!!! 2.55 jumbo black caviar ghw 4900.00 pm me for SA info if ur interested.


----------



## dr.med.pamcake

HI!

I´m about to buy my very first Chanel and i found a nice one second hand. Its the medium size out of patent lambskin.
I wanted to ask you guys how much it is worth? (I am from Europe)

It is in a very good condition, no scratches! Dustbag and Authenticity card is included of couse, but i wanted to know if the price i am going to pay is okay, so pleaaase help me, because i am going to buy it in 12 hours allready 














(Looks better than in the pictures because of the flashlight.. there are actually no real scratches)


----------



## smile4me6

dr.med.pamcake said:


> HI!
> 
> 
> 
> I´m about to buy my very first Chanel and i found a nice one second hand. Its the medium size out of patent lambskin.
> 
> I wanted to ask you guys how much it is worth? (I am from Europe)
> 
> 
> 
> It is in a very good condition, no scratches! Dustbag and Authenticity card is included of couse, but i wanted to know if the price i am going to pay is okay, so pleaaase help me, because i am going to buy it in 12 hours allready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looks better than in the pictures because of the flashlight.. there are actually no real scratches)




You should get it authenticated by etincelers before purchase.  They can also tell you how much it's worth for about $6.


----------



## dr.med.pamcake

i am pretty sure it is original, the lady who sells it only has originals and sells them in a luxury second hand group on facebook. It has the sticker inside the bad and the authenticity card too!

But there are many people interested in the bad, thats why i dont have the time to do a big research because i think it is a good price, but i would be curious what you guys think since i am a chanel- newbe


----------



## anasa

Hmm, I know you're excited about getting the bag, but I would really encourage you to get it authenticated first. Even established sellers make mistakes and sell fakes some times. And I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want to pay thousands for a bag I'm only "pretty sure" is authentic. 


dr.med.pamcake said:


> i am pretty sure it is original, the lady who sells it only has originals and sells them in a luxury second hand group on facebook. It has the sticker inside the bad and the authenticity card too!
> 
> 
> 
> But there are many people interested in the bad, thats why i dont have the time to do a big research because i think it is a good price, but i would be curious what you guys think since i am a chanel- newbe


----------



## dorres

dr.med.pamcake said:


> HI!
> 
> I´m about to buy my very first Chanel and i found a nice one second hand. Its the medium size out of patent lambskin.
> I wanted to ask you guys how much it is worth? (I am from Europe)
> 
> It is in a very good condition, no scratches! Dustbag and Authenticity card is included of couse, but i wanted to know if the price i am going to pay is okay, so pleaaase help me, because i am going to buy it in 12 hours allready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looks better than in the pictures because of the flashlight.. there are actually no real scratches)



You should get it authenticated no matter what or else you'll be sorry! It doesn't look like a normal classic to me. But, I'm not an account expert.


----------



## tutushopper

dr.med.pamcake said:


> HI!
> 
> I´m about to buy my very first Chanel and i found a nice one second hand. Its the medium size out of patent lambskin.
> I wanted to ask you guys how much it is worth? (I am from Europe)
> 
> It is in a very good condition, no scratches! Dustbag and Authenticity card is included of couse, but i wanted to know if the price i am going to pay is okay, so pleaaase help me, because i am going to buy it in



I really hope you took the excellent advice offered here and got this authenticated as it really has some red flags and a good deal is not worth risking your hard earned money on if it's not authentic.


----------



## dr.med.pamcake

which red flags are you thinking of? 

It is this bag, isn´t it? 

http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-christmas-accessories.html

well, then i´m going to tell her, i am going to buy it, if I can get it authenticated first, so she doesn´t sell it so someone else.


----------



## dr.med.pamcake

ok, i went to the Chanel store with her and got it authenticated  Its original! Yay!

And ich think I payed a good price for it.. 1100$! It looks like new!

My first Chanellll


----------



## Lena186

dr.med.pamcake said:


> ok, i went to the Chanel store with her and got it authenticated  Its original! Yay!
> 
> And ich think I payed a good price for it.. 1100$! It looks like new!
> 
> My first Chanellll



Congrats! I'm happy for u


----------



## Drool@bags

Hi ladies, 

I am seeking for opinions on one Chanel 13A bag that I bought earlier this year. It is the Hampton flap bag but I'm not too sure about the material though the SA told me it's suede. It does feel like suede if you touch it but it also looks like a soft leather to me. And b'cos of the light color, I'm scared to use it, in fear of any possible color transfer esp if it's really suede. Any Hampton expert here who can advise? I asked the SA if there is a need to send it for a layer of protection before using it and the answer is no. But i read online that it is best to send suede material for a coat of protection before using it. I'm worried that the bag service shop may not do a good job on the suede and ends up ruining it. 

So u see, I have a bag for months that I'm afraid to use! 

Photos of the bag: http://deluxemall.com/chanel/155030-chanel-2013a-large-hamptons-bag-bnib-s-3-850-a.html


----------



## kitsune

Does anyone know if the easy flap is still available somewhere? So sad that its not available when I want it


----------



## Drool@bags

kitsune said:


> Does anyone know if the easy flap is still available somewhere? So sad that its not available when I want it



I read that it's available as part of the 2014C collection, someone got it in NYC Chanel. It's still available in black caviar, not sure about the other colours though. HTH!


----------



## poohbag

kitsune said:


> Does anyone know if the easy flap is still available somewhere? So sad that its not available when I want it



I saw both black and beige easy caviar last Friday at Saks NYC. If you need a SA, pls PM me.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anyone know how much is a Chanel python bag?? there is a blue one on the website looks like a medium or small class to me


----------



## poypoppy

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a new purse from chanel.
Any suggestion!


----------



## that_claudz

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to know whether you do up the snap button on the double flap? Is it only me that finds this cumbersome to do? I am currently only using the turn lock on my caviar jumbo to close my bag. Just curious as I find the snap closure button rather hard to close!


----------



## smile4me6

that_claudz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know whether you do up the snap button on the double flap? Is it only me that finds this cumbersome to do? I am currently only using the turn lock on my caviar jumbo to close my bag. Just curious as I find the snap closure button rather hard to close!




I never use the snap!!!!


----------



## that_claudz

smile4me6 said:


> I never use the snap!!!!




Thanks! Good to know I'm not the only one! I found it really inconvenient!


----------



## karamona

Hi everyone! Just wanna ask, anybody knows whether chanel reissue in caviar will be permanent in line or it is just a seasonal. I missed it, so i am not sure whether they can i pre order it. I thought i want to get reissue in caviar. But the boutique i inquired has no stock. So i proceed with the distressed calfskin.
Thanks


----------



## Mondrianum

Hello ladies, would like to ask for your experience and opinion. Is it a normal wear for a classic flap (see the photos below)? I've got some leather peeling off at the handle/chain. I guess it's because I sometimes use it as a double chain and sometimes as a long single one. This bag is less than a year old and was used less than 20 times. Thanks for your help!


----------



## TheCathmeister1

Mondrianum said:


> Hello ladies, would like to ask for your experience and opinion. Is it a normal wear for a classic flap (see the photos below)? I've got some leather peeling off at the handle/chain. I guess it's because I sometimes use it as a double chain and sometimes as a long single one. This bag is less than a year old and was used less than 20 times. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2416825
> View attachment 2416826


Is this lamb or caviar?  It's difficult to tell from the pic...


----------



## LadyPurple

First time buyer here. I just bought a Medium Lambskin 2.55. I went to a Chanel boutique cause I was too scared of all the replicas out there. But after reading some posts on TPF, esp about ppl who bought bags from stored but still got fakes, I'm totally paranoid now lol. I think I'm safe though cause I've pretty much watched and read every way and made sure my bag is indeed authentic.  Anyway just wondering if you guys went through this first time buyer stress too? Also how does Chanel keep tabs on all its boutiques, like I bought mine in Delhi, India. Is there anyone else here who has shopped there? I see a lot of Singapore buyers but none from India. How do they keep check??? Oops long post, Anyway just wanted to share thoughts.


----------



## FBIwife

poypoppy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a new purse from chanel.
> Any suggestion!


Hi, I am very new at purse forum (but I have own many chanel for years..) and this year I love easy caviar flap bag the best myself..it's really useful for dairy yet look classic and stylish.


----------



## FBIwife

that_claudz said:


> Thanks! Good to know I'm not the only one! I found it really inconvenient!


same here..i never use snap  I'd like to ask you and any ladies here if you're familiar with easy caviar flap..do you think easy caviar flap's zipper is easy or little inconvenience for anyone..?


----------



## Mondrianum

TheCathmeister1 said:


> Is this lamb or caviar?  It's difficult to tell from the pic...



Sorry forgot to mention it's lamb


----------



## minigingerbread

that_claudz said:


> Thanks! Good to know I'm not the only one! I found it really inconvenient!




And that's why I hesitated for so long to get a classic flap because I really dislike the double flap. Personally I find the extra flap serves no purpose, and adds unnecessary weight to the bag. So glad I got this in the end. It's unique and classy and best of all it's single flap. It's very lightweight. I've posted this on another thread but here it goes again...


----------



## graceandfaith

Hi ladies. I am new to this forum and wanted to share some information that might be of some use. I recently purchased my very first Chanel bag - a 1994-96 Vintage Jumbo large in black lambskin with oversized CC hardware!! Fell in love with the CC's !!! Excellent condition off of a Japanese seller. I did months of research to ensure authenticity and also had it authenticated by Michele at Etinceler Authentications who agreed that I got a great condition bag won for $2026 valued at $2800- $3300 market value. I am very happy with my purchase and the only thing that was not mint were the very tiny hairline scratches on the CC hardware. I contacted Chanel in NYC and was told they can replate for $195 but since they no longer use 
24kt gold in the hardware it would come back very light gold color and not match. I took it upon myself to find an industrial gold plating company who would replate in 24kt gold. They are going to strip, sand out all scratches, replate in brass and nickel and finally replate in the 24kt gold for $100 !!!!! I have overnighted the CC and will keep you all posted on the outcome. For all you ladies that have vintage bags and think there's no solution to repairing/ restoring the hardware- this May be the answer!!!!!! I hope I can have helped some of you ladies. I am posting a pic of my new love per repair


----------



## MsLVinDC

OMG!!! You are sooo lucky!! I've been hunting for this exact bag in this condition in the price range you paid. Can you share the seller's ID? I would appreciate it!




graceandfaith said:


> Hi ladies. I am new to this forum and wanted to share some information that might be of some use. I recently purchased my very first Chanel bag - a 1994-96 Vintage Jumbo large in black lambskin with oversized CC hardware!! Fell in love with the CC's !!! Excellent condition off of a Japanese seller. I did months of research to ensure authenticity and also had it authenticated by Michele at Etinceler Authentications who agreed that I got a great condition bag won for $2026 valued at $2800- $3300 market value. I am very happy with my purchase and the only thing that was not mint were the very tiny hairline scratches on the CC hardware. I contacted Chanel in NYC and was told they can replate for $195 but since they no longer use
> 24kt gold in the hardware it would come back very light gold color and not match. I took it upon myself to find an industrial gold plating company who would replate in 24kt gold. They are going to strip, sand out all scratches, replate in brass and nickel and finally replate in the 24kt gold for $100 !!!!! I have overnighted the CC and will keep you all posted on the outcome. For all you ladies that have vintage bags and think there's no solution to repairing/ restoring the hardware- this May be the answer!!!!!! I hope I can have helped some of you ladies. I am posting a pic of my new love per repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419544
> View attachment 2419545
> View attachment 2419546


----------



## MsLVinDC

Does anyone know a bonanza seller by the name of astone702?  They say they are a tpf member. If so, can you please let them know I am trying to contact them. TIA!!


----------



## graceandfaith

MsLVinDC said:


> OMG!!! You are sooo lucky!! I've been hunting for this exact bag in this condition in the price range you paid. Can you share the seller's ID? I would appreciate it!




Sure!! The seller on Ebay is ertc-japan179 . Hope you can find what you are looking for. Keep in mind that I am looking for the current style jumbo in good condition and for the right price am willing to sell/ trade this one to get it.


----------



## tutushopper

graceandfaith said:


> Hi ladies. I am new to this forum and wanted to share some information that might be of some use. I recently purchased my very first Chanel bag - a 1994-96 Vintage Jumbo large in black lambskin with oversized CC hardware!! Fell in love with the CC's !!! Excellent condition off of a Japanese seller. I did months of research to ensure authenticity and also had it authenticated by Michele at Etinceler Authentications who agreed that I got a great condition bag won for $2026 valued at $2800- $3300 market value. I am very happy with my purchase and the only thing that was not mint were the very tiny hairline scratches on the CC hardware. I contacted Chanel in NYC and was told they can replate for $195 but since they no longer use
> 24kt gold in the hardware it would come back very light gold color and not match. I took it upon myself to find an industrial gold plating company who would replate in 24kt gold. They are going to strip, sand out all scratches, replate in brass and nickel and finally replate in the 24kt gold for $100 !!!!! I have overnighted the CC and will keep you all posted on the outcome. For all you ladies that have vintage bags and think there's no solution to repairing/ restoring the hardware- this May be the answer!!!!!! I hope I can have helped some of you ladies. I am posting a pic of my new love per repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419544
> View attachment 2419545
> View attachment 2419546


Please let us know the company name/information that you use, as well as post plating photos, as this will be a welcome resource for many who wish to keep their vintage gold plated hardware as it came from Chanel.


----------



## graceandfaith

Absolutely I will. I overnighted it today and they told me about 3-5 days!! Another huge difference since I have heard Chanel takes MONTHS!!!  Chanel wanted to charge $195 for non-gold plating and I'm getting it down for $100 with real 24kt gold!!! I will post the name of the company and pics after I receive it back. I do not to want to compromise their work or anger them that they told me yes if they start getting bombarded with calls !! They may not be receptive to that although if this works it can only improve their business!! Haha. I can tell you that they are in the business of high end car parts replating of various metals: chrome, nickel , gold etc and I think we're very surprised by my call but consented. I hope this turns out well as we both stated this can open up a huge opportunity for all vintage owners to get back the workmanship from the Chanel bags of the 90's - something that Chanel just can't offer anymore!!


----------



## graceandfaith

Just heard from the company I sent the hardware to. They are going to replate something to ensure color of gold match before doing my hardware and can even chemical rearrange if needed to ensure perfection. I will be updated on Monday so I will keep you ladies informed. I did say that there was a forum of vintage Chanel bag owners that were interested in the results for themselves and he was very happy to help others in the future.


----------



## TChip5

cherrycookies said:


> My best Chanel boutique experience was in Rue Cambon store. Were served OJ & water. My SA was very patient as I picked my stuff. I have asked for it to be wrapped nicely so she did a good job with camellia flowers, ribbons, Chanel handbook etc Was also shown their private shelves of many bags & wallets so I could decide which one i wanted.
> It's a nice feeling to purchase from the store & no doubts of its authenticity.
> 
> But my best luxury store experience was with LV. Was served champagne. We had several glasses as they keep asking if we wanted more. I only bought a DE speedy b & a wallet but felt giddy with happiness, probably more from the champagne.
> 
> I think the boutique experience refers mainly being able to purchase from the store & having no doubts in its authenticity. You didn't miss out much  unless you are VIP I think
> 
> I did buy from YSL when I was in HK for a holiday. Was served in the same way you described.


My experience at the Rue Cambon store was horrific, September 2013.  I sat waiting for 2 hours until a SA was available.  Perfectly fine because I went to Paris specifically to purchase a Jumbo Caviar.  While sitting I touched a bag beside me on the counter and 2 security people immediately told me do not touch the bag!  I said, excuse me?  Everyone is touching the bags.  His unfriendly reply was those touching are with their SA.  I was dressed respectable and wearing Chanel shoes and really couldn't believe after sitting 2 hours and putting one finger on a bag to be treated like this.  I told my daughter, let's go I don't care if I ever see Paris again nd left.  She however continued to wait and purchased for me the bag.  I returned it out of principal  and will only purchase in the USA.  One experience ruined the love I had for Paris and Rue Cambon.


----------



## tutushopper

TChip5 said:


> My experience at the Rue Cambon store was horrific, September 2013.  I sat waiting for 2 hours until a SA was available.  Perfectly fine because I went to Paris specifically to purchase a Jumbo Caviar.  While sitting I touched a bag beside me on the counter and 2 security people immediately told me do not touch the bag!  I said, excuse me?  Everyone is touching the bags.  His unfriendly reply was those touching are with their SA.  I was dressed respectable and wearing Chanel shoes and really couldn't believe after sitting 2 hours and putting one finger on a bag to be treated like this.  I told my daughter, let's go I don't care if I ever see Paris again nd left.  She however continued to wait and purchased for me the bag.  I returned it out of principal  and will only purchase in the USA.  One experience ruined the love I had for Paris and Rue Cambon.



So sorry to hear how you were treated; I hope you contacted Chanel corporate and told them about this.


----------



## caramelchoco

Hi, I'm new to purseforum


----------



## cherrycookies

TChip5 said:


> My experience at the Rue Cambon store was horrific, September 2013.  I sat waiting for 2 hours until a SA was available.  Perfectly fine because I went to Paris specifically to purchase a Jumbo Caviar.  While sitting I touched a bag beside me on the counter and 2 security people immediately told me do not touch the bag!  I said, excuse me?  Everyone is touching the bags.  His unfriendly reply was those touching are with their SA.  I was dressed respectable and wearing Chanel shoes and really couldn't believe after sitting 2 hours and putting one finger on a bag to be treated like this.  I told my daughter, let's go I don't care if I ever see Paris again nd left.  She however continued to wait and purchased for me the bag.  I returned it out of principal  and will only purchase in the USA.  One experience ruined the love I had for Paris and Rue Cambon.




So sorry to hear about this! This is terrible! Did you see the "door *****"? She looks like of African origins with a wallkie talkie & she is the one who assigns the SAs to incoming customers. Kinda strange to have to wait 2h when there are so many SAs there. I was there early Aug & approached an SA who was serving a customer. She kindly told me to approach the lady who assigns the SAs & even checked back to see if I was eventually assigned one. The store was very crowded but I only waited about 20mins & were served drinks while waiting.

The next time you are in Paris, hope you can try again. Maybe it's just the security guards who are obviously not trained in customer service!


----------



## Zitro Oravla

Nat said:


> Drinking a cup of cappuccino all by my lonesome self....


always chanel

Always chanel


----------



## TChip5

cherrycookies said:


> So sorry to hear about this! This is terrible! Did you see the "door *****"? She looks like of African origins with a wallkie talkie & she is the one who assigns the SAs to incoming customers. Kinda strange to have to wait 2h when there are so many SAs there. I was there early Aug & approached an SA who was serving a customer. She kindly told me to approach the lady who assigns the SAs & even checked back to see if I was eventually assigned one. The store was very crowded but I only waited about 20mins & were served drinks while waiting.
> 
> The next time you are in Paris, hope you can try again. Maybe it's just the security guards who are obviously not trained in customer service!


Yes, I saw the African lady you referee to who put me in the chair for 2 hours.  It was fashion week and wish I had counted how many bags were sold while I waited my turn!  I will be going back to Paris in February but I am done with Chanel.  I waited OUTside the entrance to Galleries Lafayette standing in a cue as if I was in Disney...sociologically very interesting but standing anticipating when it will be my turn for an hour will never happen again.  Husband left....LOL


----------



## TChip5

tutushopper said:


> So sorry to hear how you were treated; I hope you contacted Chanel corporate and told them about this.


Hi,
I did not email Chanel corporate about the incident, what is the point?  Everything in the world can be purchased online today things from $1.00 to Millions.  Perhaps it is time Chanel jumps into the 21st century.  Just because they don't sell online doesn't make their products more exclusive in my opinion. It makes us desperate to find codes have bags authenticated in hopes we truly purchased a real Chanel bag if one doesn't have access to retail Chanel in their cities like me. I personally believe if they sold online they would help to decrease the illegal counterfeit bags that seem to be everywhere.


----------



## TChip5

dr.med.pamcake said:


> i am pretty sure it is original, the lady who sells it only has originals and sells them in a luxury second hand group on facebook. It has the sticker inside the bad and the authenticity card too!
> 
> But there are many people interested in the bad, thats why i dont have the time to do a big research because i think it is a good price, but i would be curious what you guys think since i am a chanel- newbe


Share the Facebook store/site please?


----------



## TChip5

dr.med.pamcake said:


> ok, i went to the Chanel store with her and got it authenticated  Its original! Yay!
> 
> And ich think I payed a good price for it.. 1100$! It looks like new!
> 
> My first Chanellll


Share the Facebook group name please?


----------



## Axix23

Hey, whats going on?  I joined this forum bc my gf has been bugging the crap out of me for a $5k Chanel purse.  I bought her a nice $2k LV bag last year.  I don't make that much money to be dropping $5k over a handbag in which I think its a complete waste of money.  She, herself doesn't make enough money to buy a Chanel purse either.  I feel like you should spend within your means.  Any advice please, but this issue doesn't seem like to go away?


----------



## StylishFarmer

Axix23 said:


> Hey, whats going on?  I joined this forum bc my gf has been bugging the crap out of me for a $5k Chanel purse.  I bought her a nice $2k LV bag last year.  I don't make that much money to be dropping $5k over a handbag in which I think its a complete waste of money.  She, herself doesn't make enough money to buy a Chanel purse either.  I feel like you should spend within your means.  Any advice please, but this issue doesn't seem like to go away?



Seriously? You're asking this in a Chanel forum? 

We are all enablers and addicts... The Chanel passion just doesn't 'go away'..

Why do you feel obligated to buy her a purse? Many of us here don't have the money to drop on a $5k purse on a regular basis but many do ( and good for them!) . Many ladies buy vintage or preloved. Also, many other save for a long time or wait till they can afford a purse themselves. 

If your GF is pressuring you to buy one for her, perhaps there's other issues in your relationship you need to work on first.

Just some friendly advice. No malice or ill intentions. 

Good luck


----------



## Belladiva79

I was wondering the name of the black on black classic bag? I thought the name was stealth? How hard are these to come by? Did they come in caviar as well? Sorry for all the questions but thanks so much in advance!


----------



## smile4me6

Belladiva79 said:


> I was wondering the name of the black on black classic bag? I thought the name was stealth? How hard are these to come by? Did they come in caviar as well? Sorry for all the questions but thanks so much in advance!




It's called the So Black and it was Lambskin.  It was extremely hard to come by bc it was limited and only sold in the boutiques.  The good news is, someone just found one so maybe there is hope!!


----------



## Belladiva79

smile4me6 said:


> It's called the So Black and it was Lambskin.  It was extremely hard to come by bc it was limited and only sold in the boutiques.  The good news is, someone just found one so maybe there is hope!!




Thanks so much! So it didn't come in caviar? Also did it come in different sizes? I was looking for the jumbo.


----------



## smile4me6

Belladiva79 said:


> Thanks so much! So it didn't come in caviar? Also did it come in different sizes? I was looking for the jumbo.




I don't think it ever came in Caviar.  I have seen pictures of the m/l online but I think it was a long time ago.  Jumbo is what size it has been coming in lately.


----------



## vmia

Blahh my chanel classic stud earrings have been in repair for 4 months!!! It's just missing a crystal and has a loose back. Isn't that absurd??


----------



## Frankjc81

Hello, I'm new here and I'm not sure if I'm in the correct place. I'm trying to buy my wife a Chanel wallet and need help to make sure I'm not buying a fake on ebay. Here is the item number: 141031340208 from ebay. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and happy holidays


----------



## anasa

Anyone else notice the influx of new members around sale season? -_-


----------



## Frankjc81

Axix23 said:


> Hey, whats going on?  I joined this forum bc my gf has been bugging the crap out of me for a $5k Chanel purse.  I bought her a nice $2k LV bag last year.  I don't make that much money to be dropping $5k over a handbag in which I think its a complete waste of money.  She, herself doesn't make enough money to buy a Chanel purse either.  I feel like you should spend within your means.  Any advice please, but this issue doesn't seem like to go away?


Buy her a pre owned Chanel bag


----------



## leeney84

Hi! I'm trying to decide between a black reissue in caviar (it's this season and it's quite smooth and pretty, and seems different from past seasons) and in aged calfskin. This will likely be my second and last Chanel (my first was a taupe lambskin) and I'm torn! I'd love to hear your thoughts!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mondrianum

Frankjc81 said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I'm not sure if I'm in the correct place. I'm trying to buy my wife a Chanel wallet and need help to make sure I'm not buying a fake on ebay. Here is the item number: 141031340208 from ebay. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and happy holidays



 Hi, there is a dedicated thread "authenticate this chanel" you can post your request there and the lovely authenticators will be happy to help you.  Good luck


----------



## poypoppy

Hi


----------



## MsLVinDC

anasa said:


> Anyone else notice the influx of new members around sale season? -_-




Is it an issue...? We need some new blood, opinions, and insight around here. The same people day after day gets a bit stale.


----------



## anasa

Not at all, as long as people contribute to other threads! &#128513; I just hope people aren't just joining for sale intel then leave, you know? I definitely love hearing new opinions too. 


MsLVinDC said:


> Is it an issue...? We need some new blood, opinions, and insight around here. The same people day after day gets a bit stale.


----------



## lovechanel920

leeney84 said:


> Hi! I'm trying to decide between a black reissue in caviar (it's this season and it's quite smooth and pretty, and seems different from past seasons) and in aged calfskin. This will likely be my second and last Chanel (my first was a taupe lambskin) and I'm torn! I'd love to hear your thoughts!! Thanks!!



Definitely calfskin!


----------



## tutushopper

leeney84 said:


> Hi! I'm trying to decide between a black reissue in caviar (it's this season and it's quite smooth and pretty, and seems different from past seasons) and in aged calfskin. This will likely be my second and last Chanel (my first was a taupe lambskin) and I'm torn! I'd love to hear your thoughts!! Thanks!!



The aged calfskin is classic, iconic, and much easier to care for than the pebbled calfskin (caviar).  If you ever get any marks on it, they will blend right in.  I love my aged calf 2.55 ("reissue") bags in aged calf.


----------



## Sidrah_cz

MsLVinDC said:


> Is it an issue...? We need some new blood, opinions, and insight around here. The same people day after day gets a bit stale.



I love ur puppy xxx


----------



## housewivesfan

Frankjc81 said:


> Buy her a pre owned Chanel bag



#1   You can visit the website of a reseller  if you don't dare tread the Ebay waters.  You can do searches on tPf for recommended resellers.   And get whatever you buy her authenticated !


----------



## vmia

Frankjc81 said:


> Buy her a pre owned Chanel bag




Never buy someone a used present, that's horrible.


----------



## babevivtan

TChip5 said:


> Hi,
> I did not email Chanel corporate about the incident, what is the point?  Everything in the world can be purchased online today things from $1.00 to Millions.  Perhaps it is time Chanel jumps into the 21st century.  Just because they don't sell online doesn't make their products more exclusive in my opinion. It makes us desperate to find codes have bags authenticated in hopes we truly purchased a real Chanel bag if one doesn't have access to retail Chanel in their cities like me. I personally believe if they sold online they would help to decrease the illegal counterfeit bags that seem to be everywhere.




They are working at Chanel whereas we are SHOPPING at Chanel. It's so strange that they can't seem to comprehend this simple concept. Honestly, bad and snobbish attitude of the sales staff could very well be one of the reasons (or excuses) some people have for buying counterfeits, in my opinion!


----------



## leeney84

tutushopper said:


> The aged calfskin is classic, iconic, and much easier to care for than the pebbled calfskin (caviar).  If you ever get any marks on it, they will blend right in.  I love my aged calf 2.55 ("reissue") bags in aged calf.




Thanks for the pictures and thoughts!


----------



## Axix23

Yeah, your right.  Pre-owned prolly not a good idea.  For around 3k,  it needs to be brand new..


----------



## Axix23

StylishFarmer said:


> Seriously? You're asking this in a Chanel forum?
> 
> We are all enablers and addicts... The Chanel passion just doesn't 'go away'..
> 
> Why do you feel obligated to buy her a purse? Many of us here don't have the money to drop on a $5k purse on a regular basis but many do ( and good for them!) . Many ladies buy vintage or preloved. Also, many other save for a long time or wait till they can afford a purse themselves.
> 
> If your GF is pressuring you to buy one for her, perhaps there's other issues in your relationship you need to work on first.
> 
> Just some friendly advice. No malice or ill intentions.
> 
> Good luck



Yeah.  Lol.


----------



## honeydaze

tutushopper said:


> The aged calfskin is classic, iconic, and much easier to care for than the pebbled calfskin (caviar).  If you ever get any marks on it, they will blend right in.  I love my aged calf 2.55 ("reissue") bags in aged calf.


 
Sigh...I love these!


----------



## mf19

I'm looking at a reissue that is coded as 00V but the color is silver - I thought 00V were just for the continuous colors - am I wrong?


----------



## Vtzshedevil

My SA from Houston NM has,,, classic jumbo black with SHW and Black Caviar GST w/ GHW available if anyone wants it pm me for SA INFO. jumbo is black caviar.  Thanks


----------



## Chelle04

Hi guys, im planning to buy my first chanel bag.. Any tips on what to look for. I read a couple of reviews of defects and bad quality. Im planning to buy a jumbo flap in caviar ghw.. Also, what is the current prices of the medium and large flap? Tnx


----------



## Littlemissjojo

Hello ladies, I'm new to the forum and have several questions regarding the difference in purchasing from the department store and from the boutique. Do they give you different boxes depending on where you purchase? What's the difference between the magnetic box and the original one? It's my first time purchasing a chanel bag and I realize they gave me a box that looks like a shoe box. Pretty much a black flimsy box with Chanel printed on top, but the side has a picture and description of the bag. Similar to a shoe box. It was also not wrapped with any ribbons and definitely no flower. I purchased the chanel three in the city from Bloomingdales about a month ago. 

I was hoping to get the "chanel experience" but that didn't happen. Kind of bummed. Anyone know the difference? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## smile4me6

Littlemissjojo said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new to the forum and have several questions regarding the difference in purchasing from the department store and from the boutique. Do they give you different boxes depending on where you purchase? What's the difference between the magnetic box and the original one? It's my first time purchasing a chanel bag and I realize they gave me a box that looks like a shoe box. Pretty much a black flimsy box with Chanel printed on top, but the side has a picture and description of the bag. Similar to a shoe box. It was also not wrapped with any ribbons and definitely no flower. I purchased the chanel three in the city from Bloomingdales about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get the "chanel experience" but that didn't happen. Kind of bummed. Anyone know the difference?
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Your wrapping depends on your purchase.  You get the magnetic box and white dustcover when you purchase a classic flap or reissue from a dept. store or from the boutique.  Your Chanel is a seasonal bag which in my experience never gets wrapped.


----------



## smile4me6

Littlemissjojo said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new to the forum and have several questions regarding the difference in purchasing from the department store and from the boutique. Do they give you different boxes depending on where you purchase? What's the difference between the magnetic box and the original one? It's my first time purchasing a chanel bag and I realize they gave me a box that looks like a shoe box. Pretty much a black flimsy box with Chanel printed on top, but the side has a picture and description of the bag. Similar to a shoe box. It was also not wrapped with any ribbons and definitely no flower. I purchased the chanel three in the city from Bloomingdales about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get the "chanel experience" but that didn't happen. Kind of bummed. Anyone know the difference?
> 
> Thank you in advance!




By the way, welcome to TPF!!!!!! You will have lots of fun here!!


----------



## jls44512

how can I find out what a bag I own is worth?


----------



## jls44512

smile4me6 said:


> By the way, welcome to TPF!!!!!! You will have lots of fun here!!


who knows what they do today........when I purchased mine it came in a heavy duty black box with large white Chanel letters across the top.  Inside it was wrapped in a dust bag.  I have purchased a lot of Chanel because I used to work for them and found it depends on the clerks a lot of the time, some care, some don't.


----------



## leeney84

tutushopper said:


> The aged calfskin is classic, iconic, and much easier to care for than the pebbled calfskin (caviar).  If you ever get any marks on it, they will blend right in.  I love my aged calf 2.55 ("reissue") bags in aged l
> 
> Hi Tutu. I was wondering how distressed your bag is? Is it less distressed than in past seasons as others have been saying? I'm just wondering if I should keep searching for more distressed ones as I love the distressed look or if it is no longer made that way so I should look instead at vintage ones. Thanks so much!


----------



## Darcia

Hi, everyone, I am Darcia,  Nice to see you guys in this heated forum on such a cold winter morning.


----------



## Catsandbags

Hi everyone! I'm looking to buy a wallet and would love any insight on some of your favorites


----------



## that_claudz

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone else here uses baby wipes to clean caviar leather? 

I was told by SA don't use anything&#8230; Just wanted to check how I could clean off finger marks on my red WOC where the opening and closing is.


----------



## Yijingchan

Catsandbags said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to buy a wallet and would love any insight on some of your favorites




I like the French wallets medium size. Not too big or small. Right size for all my Chanel bags. Enough for my essential cards


----------



## Littlemissjojo

Thank you smile4me6 and jls44512!!!


----------



## Catsandbags

Yijingchan said:


> I like the French wallets medium size. Not too big or small. Right size for all my Chanel bags. Enough for my essential cards



Thank you!


----------



## sweet2th

jls44512 said:


> how can I find out what a bag I own is worth?


^  Do you mean brand new bags or preowned bags?  If new, you can check the Chanel boutique.  If preowned, check out resale market value of closed auctions at online sites such as ebay.



Catsandbags said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to buy a wallet and would love any insight on some of your favorites


^  My favorite is the flap wallet.  I like that it matches my flap bags.  




that_claudz said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if anyone else here uses baby wipes to clean caviar leather?
> I was told by SA don't use anything Just wanted to check how I could clean off finger marks on my red WOC where the opening and closing is.


^ Some tPFers use baby wipes to clean light colored bags.  Others pretreat before using their bags.  I just use the white cloth that comes with the bag to clean my bags or maybe lightly moisten the cloth with water to spot clean.


----------



## that_claudz

Thank you sweet2th!


----------



## Dtown

anyone know anything abt this bag??


----------



## TChip5

anasa said:


> Anyone else notice the influx of new members around sale season? -_-


New member . And thrilled to have found this forum!  I feel like I went to purse university I have learned so much!  Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## anasa

&#128513; Welcome to TPF, TChip5! It's always nice to hear from new people who are just as obsessed with bags as I am. (My comment was aimed at the people who lurk around during sales time just to get deals and then never come back. I hope you weren't offended!)



TChip5 said:


> New member . And thrilled to have found this forum!  I feel like I went to purse university I have learned so much!  Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## TChip5

anasa said:


> &#128513; Welcome to TPF, TChip5! It's always nice to hear from new people who are just as obsessed with bags as I am. (My comment was aimed at the people who lurk around during sales time just to get deals and then never come back. I hope you weren't offended!)


Not offended at all!  I didn't even know Chanel had sales. NOw that I do I will sure keep my eyes on what I want and wait until sale time . I want the rain boots and hope they go on sale


----------



## MadForTheBags

I'm also new to TPF, after piggybacking off my sisters acct, had to final join. So addicting...
I'm no stranger to Chanel, but WOW so much info & love for Chanel!!! I'm so hooked!!!!


----------



## calrais

Hi everyone! I am new to the Chanel thread.. I have recently got so obsessed into Chanel vintage pieces. They are like the timeless classic.. They looked so pretty even when they are like 10-15 years old...


----------



## housewivesfan

Hello. This past year has found me obsessed with Chanel  and I have enjoyed reading everyone's past posts.   Any suggestions for caring for patent leather bags?  I clean/condition my lambskin bags with Apple Brand, but  when it comes to patent, I am unsure how to proceed.


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone have a BG SA besides Joseph? Really interested in a bag and for some reason, when I call BG, I get a voicemail.


----------



## cswanber

Does anyone know what other colors this bag comes in; TIA


----------



## cony

cswanber said:


> Does anyone know what other colors this bag comes in; TIA



I saw the pink and blue one in my local store. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## that_claudz

Hey all!

I noticed with my one month old jumbo that there's a thread sticking out. It looks like it's the end of a stitch and it's on the edge of the bag. When I inspected carefully again yesterday I found this in 2 locations. (Both on the edge)

The actual thread is only about 1mm long. DH reckons it's normal. What do you guys think? Should I get it checked out?


----------



## mcb100

I should be looking at my next (and last, for a while at least except for something smaller like a wallet or pair of earrings after this next  ) Chanel bag in summer or 2014, so I could not be more excited for that to come. Now it's just being patient while my savings build up, which is hard. I took a pay cut this year in order to do a job that I love (I'm a hairstylist), so after this bag in 2014 there won't be a lot more Chanel bags unless they're small accessories because my income decreased when I switched to doing this from another job field..but that's okay. The anticipation only builds my excitement for this bag this summer


----------



## Joellecookie

Hi does anyone knows what are the material of the sliver or gold chain ? Are they just metal or played gold ?


----------



## vinbenphon1

TChip5 said:


> New member . And thrilled to have found this forum!  I feel like I went to purse university I have learned so much!  Thank you everyone!!!


Not just sales season, but on LV thread these newbies are flooding the authentication thread, and always seems to be around Christmas


----------



## vinbenphon1

Anywho, I wanted some Chanel expertise on colour transfer. I bought a new patent leather wallet, and I know from LV forum that the vernis range sufferes this problem. Have any Chanel owners had similar experience? Or is Chanel immune from this disorder?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yellowish colour and coral colour.. Oops forgot to put the quote in.


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Anywho, I wanted some Chanel expertise on colour transfer. I bought a new patent leather wallet, and I know from LV forum that the vernis range sufferes this problem. Have any Chanel owners had similar experience? Or is Chanel immune from this disorder?





vinbenphon1 said:


> Yellowish colour and coral colour.. Oops forgot to put the quote in.



No patent leather item from any manufacturer is immune to either discoloration (particularly of light colors such as white) or from color transfer.  Once the patent leather has been discolored/had color transfer, there's really no way to get it "out" as the layer on top of the leather that makes it patent leather is not too cleanable.  Care must be taken to prevent patent items from touching other patent items, as well as materials such as receipts, newspaper, etc. It really just takes an ounce of common sense to prevent transfer; discoloration is another matter.  If you are speaking of the new 14C coral, it should be fine as far as discoloration.


----------



## vinbenphon1

tutushopper said:


> No patent leather item from any manufacturer is immune to either discoloration (particularly of light colors such as white) or from color transfer.  Once the patent leather has been discolored/had color transfer, there's really no way to get it "out" as the layer on top of the leather that makes it patent leather is not too cleanable.  Care must be taken to prevent patent items from touching other patent items, as well as materials such as receipts, newspaper, etc. It really just takes an ounce of common sense to prevent transfer; discoloration is another matter.  If you are speaking of the new 14C coral, it should be fine as far as discoloration.


Thanks tutushopper, I do have a habit of shoving receipts loose into my bag. I will definitely have to be more careful to put them in the wallet till I get home.


----------



## suddenlyC

calrais said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the Chanel thread.. I have recently got so obsessed into Chanel vintage pieces. They are like the timeless classic.. They looked so pretty even when they are like 10-15 years old...


Hi Calrais, I'm also new to forum and Chanel! just fall in love with her & bought a pre-owned shoulder bag at reseller's boutique  Seen a couple of vintage pieces too & I know what you meant by "they looked so pretty even when they are 10-15 years old..."  The one I saw was in beige caviar boston bag (serial#87xxx) which is still in tip condition! I didnt buy coz it is of smaller size.


----------



## Annie81

Hi all can anyone tell me when the next price increase is ? I'm dying to get a woc but need a few more weeks most likely to save just hope I beat the increase


----------



## calrais

suddenlyC said:


> Hi Calrais, I'm also new to forum and Chanel! just fall in love with her & bought a pre-owned shoulder bag at reseller's boutique  Seen a couple of vintage pieces too & I know what you meant by "they looked so pretty even when they are 10-15 years old..."  The one I saw was in beige caviar boston bag (serial#87xxx) which is still in tip condition! I didnt buy coz it is of smaller size.



Welcome suddenlyC! Yeah!! Am eyeing a few more but gotta save some money before getting my second one! Jus got one flap bag from malleries.. Cant wait for it to arrive... Then maybe will do a reveal!


----------



## karenab

First time posting in the Chanel forum and on the purse forum too in a ong time. 

I have a Chanel medium Boy in charcoal with silver hardware bought last year. I have a square mini caviar flap GHW coming. 

For years I have ALWAYS dreamed of having a 2.55 black lamb with GHW. About 9 or 10" wide (my Boy is 10"). 

Do you think adding a 2.55 now will overlap and I shouldn't get one? Or get it and see if the mini will go?

Let me know your thoughts. I don't like jumbos/totes. I love long straps to wear on shoulder or option to cross body. 

I am v new to Chanel so apologies in advance for any incorrect terms used!


----------



## Yijingchan

Anyone know the model of this bag?


----------



## suddenlyC

karenab said:


> First time posting in the Chanel forum and on the purse forum too in a ong time.
> 
> I have a Chanel medium Boy in charcoal with silver hardware bought last year. I have a square mini caviar flap GHW coming.
> 
> For years I have ALWAYS dreamed of having a 2.55 black lamb with GHW. About 9 or 10" wide (my Boy is 10").
> 
> Do you think adding a 2.55 now will overlap and I shouldn't get one? Or get it and see if the mini will go?
> 
> Let me know your thoughts. I don't like jumbos/totes. I love long straps to wear on shoulder or option to cross body.
> 
> I am v new to Chanel so apologies in advance for any incorrect terms used!


Hi Karenab! I'm also very new to Chanel & this forum. Personally I go will for 2.55 black lamb w GHW since it is something you have dream for a long time... Yes, it seems slightly overlapping with medium boy, but both have different 'style' & well "literally" different hardware  . Unless you like tote (which you don't) then perhaps a PST.


----------



## karenab

Thx SuddenlyC. I know that I will probably still get the 2.55 because I'll not rest until it's in my hands lol!!! 

I'll  decide from then what to do. Thx!


----------



## South Beach

smile4me6 said:


> Your wrapping depends on your purchase.  You get the magnetic box and white dustcover when you purchase a classic flap or reissue from a dept. store or from the boutique.  Your Chanel is a seasonal bag which in my experience never gets wrapped.




IME if never hurts to ask nicely for additional wrapping etc. My last purchase was a WOC and I asked politely for a flower ribbon etc. and my SA delivered. It was beautiful !


----------



## MsLVinDC

Hey ladies!! I'm venturing over on this side after living on the LV side for awhile. I am currently saving for a vintage maxi!!! I've been lusting after this since October. I probably won't be getting one until the summer, but I browse daily hoping that a great deal EUC falls in my lap. I tried on both the jumbo and the maxi and everyone thinks the maxi fits me best. What do you think?  I want to make sure that when I pull the trigger I have NO regrets.


----------



## that_claudz

MsLVinDC said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm venturing over on this side after living on the LV side for awhile. I am currently saving for a vintage maxi!!! I've been lusting after this since October. I probably won't be getting one until the summer, but I browse daily hoping that a great deal EUC falls in my lap. I tried on both the jumbo and the maxi and everyone thinks the maxi fits me best. What do you think?  I want to make sure that when I pull the trigger I have NO regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462578
> View attachment 2462582



I like both! I think it depends on how much stuff you want to carry in your bag, but honestly the jumbo is just as nice as the maxi on you! If you want to carry it at night though, the jumbo might be less overwhelming?


----------



## MsLVinDC

that_claudz said:


> I like both! I think it depends on how much stuff you want to carry in your bag, but honestly the jumbo is just as nice as the maxi on you! If you want to carry it at night though, the jumbo might be less overwhelming?




Thanks that_claudz!  For the money...I want to be able to carry it regularly. I typically carry an LV cles, cosmetic case, sunnies, LV zippy wallet, iPhone 4, LV 6 keys holder, and my work badge, oh an random envelopes with bills.

I don't do much evening affairs, and if I do I have other clutches etc that I can use. I don't want to spend that kind of money, not for my first Chanel, to only be used for special events.


----------



## that_claudz

MsLVinDC said:


> Thanks that_claudz!  For the money...I want to be able to carry it regularly. I typically carry an LV cles, cosmetic case, sunnies, LV zippy wallet, iPhone 4, LV 6 keys holder, and my work badge, oh an random envelopes with bills.
> 
> I don't do much evening affairs, and if I do I have other clutches etc that I can use. I don't want to spend that kind of money, not for my first Chanel, to only be used for special events.




Of course! Hence I got the jumbo because I want to wear it every day! The maxi is a little too heavy for my personal liking, hence I said go with what you think will be better for the times you carry! I feel the jumbo is also something I can carry into the evening with dinners and so forth. 

I fit in my jumbo my LV Sarah, mini pochette (for make up because my cosmetic case didn't fit), 2 x cles (one for keys, one for cards), phone, tissues and sunnies. It's not overloaded and plenty of room! 

You could definitely go either one!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all!
I am just curious, can you return an item at chanel and have an refund?


----------



## MsLVinDC

that_claudz said:


> Of course! Hence I got the jumbo because I want to wear it every day! The maxi is a little too heavy for my personal liking, hence I said go with what you think will be better for the times you carry! I feel the jumbo is also something I can carry into the evening with dinners and so forth.
> 
> I fit in my jumbo my LV Sarah, mini pochette (for make up because my cosmetic case didn't fit), 2 x cles (one for keys, one for cards), phone, tissues and sunnies. It's not overloaded and plenty of room!
> 
> You could definitely go either one!




I'm looking at the vintage single flap maxi. I hear is much lighter than the newer maxi and I get the same capacity.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^ I like you in the Jumbo, but I'm biased towards Jumbos lol.  I had a Maxi (the original version) a few years ago but sold it.  It was too bulky/heavy IMO.


----------



## Lena186

I would say Jumbo as well


----------



## MsLVinDC

Y'all are making my decision sooo difficult. Lol!! I was also looking at a vintage jumbo because I adore the large CC's!! However, vintage jumbos are much harder to find.


----------



## smile4me6

Jumbo, jumbo, jumbo!!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

smile4me6 said:


> Jumbo, jumbo, jumbo!!!




Hahaaa!


----------



## Rockystar

MsLVinDC said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm venturing over on this side after living on the LV side for awhile. I am currently saving for a vintage maxi!!! I've been lusting after this since October. I probably won't be getting one until the summer, but I browse daily hoping that a great deal EUC falls in my lap. I tried on both the jumbo and the maxi and everyone thinks the maxi fits me best. What do you think?  I want to make sure that when I pull the trigger I have NO regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462578
> View attachment 2462582


The jumbo looks better on you. More proportional than the maxi.


----------



## Yijingchan

Jumbo....


----------



## that_claudz

MsLVinDC, looks like you're getting lots of jumbo votes! Hehe. You'll have to let us know what you decide!


----------



## LVSTAR

Jumbo


----------



## Yijingchan

Ladies, am thinking of getting a pre owned caviar maxi. Which color do you think is better? I'm torn!! The red looks nice but may be a little dark. The champagne I'm worried about color transfer. Both are from 2010 I believe


----------



## suddenlyC

calrais said:


> Welcome suddenlyC! Yeah!! Am eyeing a few more but gotta save some money before getting my second one! Jus got one flap bag from malleries.. Cant wait for it to arrive... Then maybe will do a reveal!


Hi Calrais! finally managed to upload the photos... Minor episode with the reseller and changed to another bag & bought another yesterday with another reseller. Here are my 1st two lovers


----------



## Lena186

Yijingchan said:


> Ladies, am thinking of getting a pre owned caviar maxi. Which color do you think is better? I'm torn!! The red looks nice but may be a little dark. The champagne I'm worried about color transfer. Both are from 2010 I believe
> 
> View attachment 2465705
> View attachment 2465706



Very pretty red one


----------



## BagLovingMom

I know very little about Chanel sales, but I'm eyeing a bag from the Fall 2013 collection (not a classic/icon style).  Is there a chance it could go on sale?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Got a reissue bag from Neiman marcus before. and few stiches in the back came off. Do i havd to send to NM or i can take to any Chanel store for repair?


----------



## MsLVinDC

Yijingchan said:


> Ladies, am thinking of getting a pre owned caviar maxi. Which color do you think is better? I'm torn!! The red looks nice but may be a little dark. The champagne I'm worried about color transfer. Both are from 2010 I believe
> 
> View attachment 2465705
> View attachment 2465706




The champagne is gorgeous. I agree, the red is a bit dark.


----------



## poohbag

BagLovingMom said:


> I know very little about Chanel sales, but I'm eyeing a bag from the Fall 2013 collection (not a classic/icon style).  Is there a chance it could go on sale?



Yes I would say there's a _chance_! It'll depend on which seasonal style though. Most stores Saks NM Bloomingdales Nordstrom do sales of bags from at least a year ago I think, so fall 13 could potentially show up during the fall winter 2014 sales. BG seems to be the only one that puts current collection on sale.


----------



## suddenlyC

MsLVinDC said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm venturing over on this side after living on the LV side for awhile. I am currently saving for a vintage maxi!!! I've been lusting after this since October. I probably won't be getting one until the summer, but I browse daily hoping that a great deal EUC falls in my lap. I tried on both the jumbo and the maxi and everyone thinks the maxi fits me best. What do you think? I want to make sure that when I pull the trigger I have NO regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462578
> View attachment 2462582


Hi MsLVinDC! as I'm very new to Chanel, I'm not sure which is the jumbo or maxi. but I think u look fabulous with the 1st bag (dark blue or navy?)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hi gals. Does anyone know how much the jumbo and maxi run price wise? Thanks.


----------



## tutushopper

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hi gals. Does anyone know how much the jumbo and maxi run price wise? Thanks.



The jumbo is $4900 and the maxi is $5300 plus any applicable tax.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

tutushopper said:


> The jumbo is $4900 and the maxi is $5300 plus any applicable tax.



Thanks, tutushopper


----------



## karenab

I'm thinking about a white caviar jumbo flap but am worries about the dirt issue from clothes. Does anyone have a white caviar and if so do they get clothes colour rubbing off onto the bag ie denim etc? 

Are they easy to wipe clean if they do?


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> I'm thinking about a white caviar jumbo flap but am worries about the dirt issue from clothes. Does anyone have a white caviar and if so do they get clothes colour rubbing off onto the bag ie denim etc?
> 
> Are they easy to wipe clean if they do?



One way to avoid denim transfer is not to use the bag when you are wearing dark denim, or else wear it with the handles doubled.  I've had a caviar white flap and not had any worries with color transfer but I don't wear jeans often.  You can also spray it with a waterproof spray (or rub with similar products) to help this; the boutiques actually recommend this now.  Also, make sure the dyes are set in your clothes.


----------



## MsLVinDC

suddenlyC said:


> Hi MsLVinDC! as I'm very new to Chanel, I'm not sure which is the jumbo or maxi. but I think u look fabulous with the 1st bag (dark blue or navy?)




Thanks dear, that is the maxi!!!! Oh how I love thee!


----------



## calflu

Thank you Tutushopper!

You are so knowledgable!! I do spray on my bags and this is so reassuring!!




tutushopper said:


> One way to avoid denim transfer is not to use the bag when you are wearing dark denim, or else wear it with the handles doubled.  I've had a caviar white flap and not had any worries with color transfer but I don't wear jeans often.  You can also spray it with a waterproof spray (or rub with similar products) to help this; the boutiques actually recommend this now.  Also, make sure the dyes are set in your clothes.


----------



## londonrain

calflu said:


> Thank you Tutushopper!
> 
> You are so knowledgable!! I do spray on my bags and this is so reassuring!!


i also was worried about this issue with my beige chanel bag, what waterproof spray do you use?  please let me know.  thank you so much


----------



## calflu

I use Apple guard on my Balenciaga, Celine and Chanel bags. 

You can find more info on the care and maintenance thread. 

HTH



londonrain said:


> i also was worried about this issue with my beige chanel bag, what waterproof spray do you use?  please let me know.  thank you so much


----------



## Pookiefoof

_xx
There's no where to post your items for sale on tPF. _


----------



## tutushopper

londonrain said:


> i also was worried about this issue with my beige chanel bag, what waterproof spray do you use?  please let me know.  thank you so much



You can use Meltonian Water & Stain Protector http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Water-Stain-Protector/dp/B002TECJLS or Collonil Waterstop Spray http://www.footwearetc.com/Accessor...l-Waterstop-Spray-200Ml/#sthash.ZjPxc190.dpbs or any similar product. These are for caviar; I don't use anything on lambskin bags for waterproofing.  I have also used Blackrock Leather n Rich plus Obenauf's Heavy Duty to protect a pair of calfskin shoes and may use the same combination on my "beach bag" to waterproof it.


----------



## kaylen0210

Hi there! I was trying to search when did Chanel discontinued the Vintage Jumbo Flap Handbag??? Was it during the year of 96???  A friend of mine is selling her Vintage Jumbo flap and it starts with the 9series and I believe thats like 2004-2005. Any help will be greatly appreciated!!!! TIA!!!


----------



## abcgirl1

Hi lovely TPFers,

I am new to this forum, and am looking to purchase my first Chanel bag ever. A pre-owned (~2011-2012) Chanel cerf executive tote in black leather with SHW from a local seller. I've already authenticated the bag on TPF and its authentic. 
The seller is asking for $1450 USD for the bag but it is missing the dust bag. If the bag comes with authenticity card, box and original receipt, is it worth the price? The bag is in pretty good condition, according to the pictures


----------



## Chazzsmith

MsLVinDC said:


> Y'all are making my decision sooo difficult. Lol!! I was also looking at a vintage jumbo because I adore the large CC's!! However, vintage jumbos are much harder to find.


I love the Maxi on you! I think it' flatters your figure and doesn't compete with it like the jumbo does. This is my opinion. Aside from size, black is more versatile and unless you have boat loads of money to grow your collection anytime soon, you're better with a color that provides you with many options. Good luck looking for your beautiful vintage bag!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Chazzsmith said:


> I love the Maxi on you! I think it' flatters your figure and doesn't compete with it like the jumbo does. This is my opinion. Aside from size, black is more versatile and unless you have boat loads of money to grow your collection anytime soon, you're better with a color that provides you with many options. Good luck looking for your beautiful vintage bag!





Thanks Chazzsmith I'm definitely getting black.


----------



## Catsandbags

Hi guys, I have a quick question. My boyfriend ordered a wallet for me from the boutique about a month and a half ago (it was going to be a Christmas present). We have still yet to receive it. They called almost two weeks ago to let us know that it had shipped. My boyfriend went in a couple of days ago and asked them if they could track the wallet. They said it was "still in California". He threatened to cancel the order so they refunded his shipping. Is this normal? I'm starting to get very impatient with their "could care less attitude".


----------



## Jennifee

Hey Chanel lovers, I've noticed that my overall bag collection has seriously dwindled ever since having my daughter (almost 2 now).  I keep finding new Chanel bags but I seriously haven't bought anything but Chanel in two years.. Why is this a problem? Because I need a bag that I can throw down on the ground at a moments notice to go chasing after the little one.  I can't stand the thought of doing that with any of my Chanel bags.  I've thought about getting an LV but I've truthfully never been an LV girl so I'm still sitting on the fence with that.  Are there any that you ladies can recommend that are still luxe, classic, chic and can take a beating?    TIA


----------



## 57spring

Hi ladies, I need your expertise. I'm looking for a Chanel bag that can be worn as a cross body. I really love the perforated boy but concerned about how much it can fit.  I'm 5'2 so don't want a huge bag but looking for something durable and a good size that I can get some good use out of. Suggestions?


----------



## Lena186

Jennifee said:


> Hey Chanel lovers, I've noticed that my overall bag collection has seriously dwindled ever since having my daughter (almost 2 now).  I keep finding new Chanel bags but I seriously haven't bought anything but Chanel in two years.. Why is this a problem? Because I need a bag that I can throw down on the ground at a moments notice to go chasing after the little one.  I can't stand the thought of doing that with any of my Chanel bags.  I've thought about getting an LV but I've truthfully never been an LV girl so I'm still sitting on the fence with that.  Are there any that you ladies can recommend that are still luxe, classic, chic and can take a beating?    TIA



Medium Givenchy Antigona in shiny leather works for me, I don't need to baby it at all and the strap is comfortable. Good luck


----------



## MsLVinDC

Jennifee said:


> Hey Chanel lovers, I've noticed that my overall bag collection has seriously dwindled ever since having my daughter (almost 2 now).  I keep finding new Chanel bags but I seriously haven't bought anything but Chanel in two years.. Why is this a problem? Because I need a bag that I can throw down on the ground at a moments notice to go chasing after the little one.  I can't stand the thought of doing that with any of my Chanel bags.  I've thought about getting an LV but I've truthfully never been an LV girl so I'm still sitting on the fence with that.  Are there any that you ladies can recommend that are still luxe, classic, chic and can take a beating?    TIA




I think an LV In DE print would be perfect


----------



## syjentang

Jennifee said:


> Hey Chanel lovers, I've noticed that my overall bag collection has seriously dwindled ever since having my daughter (almost 2 now).  I keep finding new Chanel bags but I seriously haven't bought anything but Chanel in two years.. Why is this a problem? Because I need a bag that I can throw down on the ground at a moments notice to go chasing after the little one.  I can't stand the thought of doing that with any of my Chanel bags.  I've thought about getting an LV but I've truthfully never been an LV girl so I'm still sitting on the fence with that.  Are there any that you ladies can recommend that are still luxe, classic, chic and can take a beating?    TIA


 
I would never throw my Chanel bag on the floor.. maybe you should consider LV if you want to throw it on the floor.


----------



## Jennifee

MsLVinDC said:


> I think an LV In DE print would be perfect



What is the DE print?  I'm not familiar with the LV terms.


----------



## Lena186

Jennifee said:


> What is the DE print?  I'm not familiar with the LV terms.



It's the Damier Ebene. The checkered print in light and dark brown pattern


----------



## Chazzsmith

MsLVinDC said:


> Thanks Chazzsmith I'm definitely getting black.


Good call!!


----------



## CLW

Jennifee said:


> Hey Chanel lovers, I've noticed that my overall bag collection has seriously dwindled ever since having my daughter (almost 2 now).  I keep finding new Chanel bags but I seriously haven't bought anything but Chanel in two years.. Why is this a problem? Because I need a bag that I can throw down on the ground at a moments notice to go chasing after the little one.  I can't stand the thought of doing that with any of my Chanel bags.  I've thought about getting an LV but I've truthfully never been an LV girl so I'm still sitting on the fence with that.  Are there any that you ladies can recommend that are still luxe, classic, chic and can take a beating?    TIA



When my kids were little I had the Burberry large shopping tote in the Haymarket Check.  It was large enough to carry the essentials, casual enough for everyday trips with the kids, and it has pvc body with leather handles.  So, you at least get the leather on the handles, but the rest of the bag is durable and resistant to stains and dirt.  So, if you have to drop it, or it ends up in yucky places (changing tables, etc) you can easily clean and sanitize the outside without having to worry about ruining any leather.  

Then once your kids are old enough, you can again indulge in your Chanel obession!


----------



## karenab

So I have the opportunity to get one of my HG Chanel bags at retail: the jumbo lambskin with gold HW. Do you think I should wait to see if one pops up for slightly less online or pull the trigger and just get the ONE ONLY avail on reserve for me today?

I've been searching the net for weeks looking for one and haven't managed to get a minty one anywhere.  

Pull the trigger and just get it now brand new at retail or keep waiting for more weeks in the hope of being lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

karenab said:


> So I have the opportunity to get one of my HG Chanel bags at retail: the jumbo lambskin with gold HW. Do you think I should wait to see if one pops up for slightly less online or pull the trigger and just get the ONE ONLY avail on reserve for me today?
> 
> I've been searching the net for weeks looking for one and haven't managed to get a minty one anywhere.
> 
> Pull the trigger and just get it now brand new at retail or keep waiting for more weeks in the hope of being lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time?



I think it all depends if you are ok with preown bags. For me i only buy brand new bags. It a matter of personal preference.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does anyone have a Sa from bloomingdales that is willing to send out pics TiA. &#128540;


----------



## Jennifee

CLW said:


> When my kids were little I had the Burberry large shopping tote in the Haymarket Check.  It was large enough to carry the essentials, casual enough for everyday trips with the kids, and it has pvc body with leather handles.  So, you at least get the leather on the handles, but the rest of the bag is durable and resistant to stains and dirt.  So, if you have to drop it, or it ends up in yucky places (changing tables, etc) you can easily clean and sanitize the outside without having to worry about ruining any leather.
> 
> Then once your kids are old enough, you can again indulge in your Chanel obession!



Thank you for the advice!! It really helps!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

would you ladies sell your reissue 226 black with ghw and get a Chanel Le boy instead or get sth else??


----------



## anasa

Nope. The reissue (especially your version) is SO classic, and I like how it's not as obvious as the classic flap. I love love love the boy but I still wouldn't trade it for the reissue. 

OTOH, if you don't find your reissue to be useful for your lifestyle, then I guess it would be better to find a bag that you will use? 



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> would you ladies sell your reissue 226 black with ghw and get a Chanel Le boy instead or get sth else??


----------



## luckyc

^ i second that . I think the reissue is very classic and easy to dress up or down, but at the end it's your choice and how it fits your style. 

xx


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anasa said:


> Nope. The reissue (especially your version) is SO classic, and I like how it's not as obvious as the classic flap. I love love love the boy but I still wouldn't trade it for the reissue.
> 
> OTOH, if you don't find your reissue to be useful for your lifestyle, then I guess it would be better to find a bag that you will use?



i used to use it often. I guess there is certain stuff you get tired after a while lol..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

luckyc said:


> ^ i second that . I think the reissue is very classic and easy to dress up or down, but at the end it's your choice and how it fits your style.
> 
> xx



I think I'm going to take the ressue to the Chanel store for a refurbishment.
It just looks very beat up right now. And few stitches in the bag have came off.


----------



## luckyc

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I think I'm going to take the ressue to the Chanel store for a refurbishment.
> 
> It just looks very beat up right now. And few stitches in the bag have came off.




Do you have any problem with the reissue chain fading at all? I went to Nm to try it last time, and the bag just couldnt stand up properly by itself. Is it like that with yours too? Do you have any thoughts abt the reissue?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

luckyc said:


> Do you have any problem with the reissue chain fading at all? I went to Nm to try it last time, and the bag just couldnt stand up properly by itself. Is it like that with yours too? Do you have any thoughts abt the reissue?



i am not sure about chain. But the leather is fairly soft on the reissue and it harder to standup like patent or caviar. But it is much lighter too compare a classic.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I didn't know where to post but I need some advice for a friend. She has a 13C red lamb cwc she wants to resell. It's basically new...I told her eBay only because of the audience she would get...but she doesn't want the risk. I've never consigned or bought on the secondary market so I don't know which companies are best. But I told her you all would know...I'd hate to think she'd have to settle for 1/2 of the retail since this red was so special. I know names, Yoogis, Fashionphile but where will she realize the highest % from reputable a company. Anyone have experience with Ann's Fab Finds?
Thank you all so much and if there's a better place for my post, my apologies, mods, please move it.


----------



## tutushopper

Joyjoy7 said:


> I didn't know where to post but I need some advice for a friend. She has a 13C red lamb cwc she wants to resell. It's basically new...I told her eBay only because of the audience she would get...but she doesn't want the risk. I've never consigned or bought on the secondary market so I don't know which companies are best. But I told her you all would know...I'd hate to think she'd have to settle for 1/2 of the retail since this red was so special. I know names, Yoogis, Fashionphile but where will she realize the highest % from reputable a company. Anyone have experience with Ann's Fab Finds?
> Thank you all so much and if there's a better place for my post, my apologies, mods, please move it.



I'd suggest she contact all of the usual resellers (there is a thread on them on the Chanel shopping board, and they include the ones you've mentioned) and see which one will pay her the most.  I think it's good for her to stay off of ebay due to the scammers. I've personally sold stuff with Yoogi's Closet and it was all done very professionally.  Basically they have you send in photos, they give you a price, then you box up and send to them.  I sold my stuff, but you can also consign to get more money.


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> I'd suggest she contact all of the usual resellers (there is a thread on them on the Chanel shopping board, and they include the ones you've mentioned) and see which one will pay her the most.  I think it's good for her to stay off of ebay due to the scammers. I've personally sold stuff with Yoogi's Closet and it was all done very professionally.  Basically they have you send in photos, they give you a price, then you box up and send to them.  I sold my stuff, but you can also consign to get more money.





Joyjoy7 said:


> I didn't know where to post but I need some advice for a friend. She has a 13C red lamb cwc she wants to resell. It's basically new...I told her eBay only because of the audience she would get...but she doesn't want the risk. I've never consigned or bought on the secondary market so I don't know which companies are best. But I told her you all would know...I'd hate to think she'd have to settle for 1/2 of the retail since this red was so special. I know names, Yoogis, Fashionphile but where will she realize the highest % from reputable a company. Anyone have experience with Ann's Fab Finds?
> Thank you all so much and if there's a better place for my post, my apologies, mods, please move it.



+1 to what Tutushopper said. I also have sold numerous bag through Yoogi's Closet and have always been very happy every time. Each time they quoted me a price the sale of the bag was higher than their quoted price and so my check was higher and always a great surprise.

I agree with your friend completely - staying away from ebay will save her so much stress and grief. All she has to do is read the ebay community boards and the ebay sub-forum thread here to confirm her thoughts.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Maybe I'm a little bit off topic, but I really want to thank you all. 2 days ago, thanks to your help, I finally bought my first Vintage Chanel. I'll post some pics ASAP.

Thanks again to all tPF authenticators


----------



## karenab

I agree with Cacciatrice. I recently bought a black jumbo lambskin and wouldn't have trusted the eBay seller had I not seen their name approved on this forum first from more than one TPfer.  What a life saver this place is.


----------



## Gillslovexoxo

.


----------



## calflu

I have a question about Chanel 3 tote. Does anyone know how much it is? Is it a good alternative to GST? I found GST really boxy.


----------



## hbacking

GST


----------



## LabelLover81

I bought two Chanel bags (my first!) and a wallet all in January!  I'm officially DONE! (for this month)


----------



## fairylady

I sold one of my bag through ebay and now I'm regretting for not going to yoogis closet first.


----------



## MsLVinDC

fairylady said:


> I sold one of my bag through ebay and now I'm regretting for not going to yoogis closet first.




Why??


----------



## Chazzsmith

Anyone out there have a medium/large that successfully fits their ipad mini and daily essentials?


----------



## smile4me6

Chazzsmith said:


> Anyone out there have a medium/large that successfully fits their ipad mini and daily essentials?




Yes, my mini fits w/o it's case and a couple of other things
	

		
			
		

		
	




But I prefer the Jumbo!!


----------



## Chazzsmith

smile4me6 said:


> Yes, my mini fits w/o it's case and a couple of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487575
> View attachment 2487576
> 
> But I prefer the Jumbo!!


Thank you! Is this a mini or medium/large flap??


----------



## smile4me6

Chazzsmith said:


> Thank you! Is this a mini or medium/large flap??




M/l flap


----------



## MKLoverGirl

Does anyone else wish that they could have their favorite style in a rainbow of colors? If I could, I would have a rainbow of WOC's in a rainbow of colors, and then possibly a mini flap or two.


----------



## Chazzsmith

smile4me6 said:


> M/l flap


Thanks so much! My goodness, it is a tiny bag isn't it? Maybe I should go for jumbo but I love how classy this size is. I'm really not sure which to buy now that I see it fits so little. Does it bother you that you can't get a lot in?


----------



## smile4me6

Chazzsmith said:


> Thanks so much! My goodness, it is a tiny bag isn't it? Maybe I should go for jumbo but I love how classy this size is. I'm really not sure which to buy now that I see it fits so little. Does it bother you that you can't get a lot in?




I'm usually  a jumbo kind of girl!!!!  However, the m/l makes me downsize my junk!! Lol


----------



## calflu

Well, I can put my iPhone, pouch, wallet in there with a pack of tissues.

Some documents can also go between the flaps.

It doesn't fit a ton but it's enough for me!





Chazzsmith said:


> Thanks so much! My goodness, it is a tiny bag isn't it? Maybe I should go for jumbo but I love how classy this size is. I'm really not sure which to buy now that I see it fits so little. Does it bother you that you can't get a lot in?


----------



## Chazzsmith

smile4me6 said:


> I'm usually  a jumbo kind of girl!!!!  However, the m/l makes me downsize my junk!! Lol


Thanks again! You've given me something to ponder. Last night I went on Pinterest and found myself loving the M/L more! I've always been a big tote kinda girl but maybe it's time to stop thinking every bag has to fit every thing! It just looks fabulous styled up or down! So classy!


----------



## Chazzsmith

calflu said:


> Well, I can put my iPhone, pouch, wallet in there with a pack of tissues.
> 
> Some documents can also go between the flaps.
> 
> It doesn't fit a ton but it's enough for me!


Thank you so much! I love the look of the M/L more than the Jumbo and it's time for a change. I have a number of top handles and totes. I think it would be enough for me if I just choose to carry less. Doubt if I really need to fit the kitchen sink in it after all!


----------



## calflu

I have other totes and that's why I bought a m/l.

I love her very much and use it mostly during the weekend (although I did use her during the trip as well). Now I want a  Chanel tote for every day 




Chazzsmith said:


> Thank you so much! I love the look of the M/L more than the Jumbo and it's time for a change. I have a number of top handles and totes. I think it would be enough for me if I just choose to carry less. Doubt if I really need to fit the kitchen sink in it after all!


----------



## hedgwin99

Reaching out to all Chanel RTW experts-- lately I'm addicted to Chanel cardigan. Questions I have-- are these usually made of 100% cashmere??

If I'm looking to purchase these cardigan and I want more colorful design. Does these colorful design usually comes out in the spring?


----------



## stylemechanel

hedgwin99 said:


> Reaching out to all Chanel RTW experts-- lately I'm addicted to Chanel cardigan. Questions I have-- are these usually made of 100% cashmere??
> 
> If I'm looking to purchase these cardigan and I want more colorful design. Does these colorful design usually comes out in the spring?



Hi hedgwin!!!! I have more than I am willing to count of Chanel cardigans. Not all have been made of 100% cashmere, but the ones that are, are by far my favorites - always my go to sweaters and I use them over a tank for anytime and any place. In my experience the colors on the cardigans are dictated by the colors in the entire collection. Last year for fall my cardigans were black and white. This year for cruise I bought three - one red, white and blue, two - white and navy - one being primarily white, the other being primarily blue. They have several cardigans out right now that are not cashmere - not sure what they are but they feel like a silky nylon and they can snag easily.

I will be going to the spring/summer RTW event next Thursday at the boutique to place my order. I can let you know what the trend is there, if you are interested. Also I have seen a  solid cranberry and solid navy cardigan that was all wool at Nordstrom.

Sorry this may not be totally clear but I hope it helps.

I read a thread started by Lady Sarah last year called do you buy for your fantasy life or your real life? It has taken me a year to really focus on buying for my real life.Which is why I am focusing on cardigans and jackets. These  cardigans are my go to casual sweater. And I will tell you the ones I bought 7 years ago I can still wear. 

I can't wait to see what you buy!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

stylemechanel said:


> Hi hedgwin!!!! I have more than I am willing to count of Chanel cardigans. Not all have been made of 100% cashmere, but the ones that are, are by far my favorites - always my go to sweaters and I use them over a tank for anytime and any place. In my experience the colors on the cardigans are dictated by the colors in the entire collection. Last year for fall my cardigans were black and white. This year for cruise I bought three - one red, white and blue, two - white and navy - one being primarily white, the other being primarily blue. They have several cardigans out right now that are not cashmere - not sure what they are but they feel like a silky nylon and they can snag easily.
> 
> I will be going to the spring/summer RTW event next Thursday at the boutique to place my order. I can let you know what the trend is there, if you are interested. Also I have seen a  solid cranberry and solid navy cardigan that was all wool at Nordstrom.
> 
> Sorry this may not be totally clear but I hope it helps.
> 
> I read a thread started by Lady Sarah last year called do you buy for your fantasy life or your real life? It has taken me a year to really focus on buying for my real life.Which is why I am focusing on cardigans and jackets. These  cardigans are my go to casual sweater. And I will tell you the ones I bought 7 years ago I can still wear.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you buy!!!




Stylemechanel-- thank you very much for ur feedback!! I'm getting started on RTW!! I recently acquired a skirt at the end of winter sale and I love it!! I also scored a tweed suit and a jacket thru eBay. My next RTW I want to purchase ( besides a yellow boy &#128522 is Chanel cardiga. I just thought cardigan is easier to mix n match with my work clothes and casual days off.

I would greatly appreciate it of you can share what you will see in the preview. I'm a total sucker for colorful cardigans&#128513;&#128513;and like you I love 100% cashmere material. My skins are a bit allergic to wools

This is the cardigan that caught my eye while checking eBay listings


----------



## stylemechanel

hedgwin99 said:


> Stylemechanel-- thank you very much for ur feedback!! I'm getting started on RTW!! I recently acquired a skirt at the end of winter sale and I love it!! I also scored a tweed suit and a jacket thru eBay. My next RTW I want to purchase ( besides a yellow boy &#128522 is Chanel cardiga. I just thought cardigan is easier to mix n match with my work clothes and casual days off.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it of you can share what you will see in the preview. I'm a total sucker for colorful cardigans&#128513;&#128513;and like you I love 100% cashmere material. My skins are a bit allergic to wools
> 
> This is the cardigan that caught my eye while checking eBay listings
> 
> View attachment 2492286



Hi hedgwin! You are so welcome and I will try and take some photos next Thursday. After I wrote my post I remembered one cardigan in particular that I purchased last year for cruise. It is a 100% cashmere light pink with really pretty buttons. I looked on ebay but didn't see anything like it. I'll try and remember to take a photo of it and include it next week. 

I really love the cardigan you showed. It is a real classic and very similar in style to the first one I ever bought -  and it is red and navy. I wear it with jeans, skirts, or over a navy dress. Its just perfect with so many things.

I am so excited for you that you have started your RTW journey - it's so fun, but a slippery slope to having an entire closet filled with Chanel.


----------



## hedgwin99

stylemechanel said:


> Hi hedgwin! You are so welcome and I will try and take some photos next Thursday. After I wrote my post I remembered one cardigan in particular that I purchased last year for cruise. It is a 100% cashmere light pink with really pretty buttons. I looked on ebay but didn't see anything like it. I'll try and remember to take a photo of it and include it next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the cardigan you showed. It is a real classic and very similar in style to the first one I ever bought -  and it is red and navy. I wear it with jeans, skirts, or over a navy dress. Its just perfect with so many things.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you that you have started your RTW journey - it's so fun, but a slippery slope to having an entire closet filled with Chanel.




&#128513;&#128513;I'm working on the collection slowly. Right now I refrain from frivolous purchases thru out the year. The $$ I saved I use towards Chanel during the twice a year sale.

Thank you again!! I am really hoping there will be some beautiful color cardigans for the spring/summer


----------



## turfnsurf

new to PF- if I understand this correctly I need to post 5 to stay alive... (don't mean to annoy)


----------



## stylemechanel

hedgwin99 said:


> &#128513;&#128513;I'm working on the collection slowly. Right now I refrain from frivolous purchases thru out the year. The $$ I saved I use towards Chanel during the twice a year sale.
> 
> Thank you again!! I am really hoping there will be some beautiful color cardigans for the spring/summer



Hi Hedwin, I received an email from Chanel today for their Spring/Summer line for 2014. Here is the link :  

[URL="http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion/products/ready-to-wear/g.spring-summer-2014-pre-collection.c.14P.html[/URL]


I don't think it shows everything but it gives you some idea of whats coming. I am still planning on going Thursday for the event so I will be able to see the clothes and the colors much better. 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Hedwin, I received an email from Chanel today for their Spring/Summer line for 2014. Here is the link :
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion/products/ready-to-wear/g.spring-summer-2014-pre-collection.c.14P.html[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it shows everything but it gives you some idea of whats coming. I am still planning on going Thursday for the event so I will be able to see the clothes and the colors much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!!!




Thank you!! Looking forward to hear ur thoughts on the upcoming spring/summer collection of RTW&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## pinkbikini88

hi all

I'm a newbie on this forum.
And Im not a chanel expert

got a q

does 255 come in gold chain?


----------



## calflu

I assume you mean 2.55.

Yes the black and grey in caviar I've seen are in good chains!





pinkbikini88 said:


> hi all
> 
> I'm a newbie on this forum.
> And Im not a chanel expert
> 
> got a q
> 
> does 255 come in gold chain?


----------



## stylemechanel

hedgwin99 said:


> Reaching out to all Chanel RTW experts-- lately I'm addicted to Chanel cardigan. Questions I have-- are these usually made of 100% cashmere??
> 
> If I'm looking to purchase these cardigan and I want more colorful design. Does these colorful design usually comes out in the spring?



Hi Hedgwin!!! I wanted to let you know about the spring/summer clothing at Chanel. They had a private event on the fourth floor by appointment to order clothes. Of course they all looked beautiful on the models.

The only sweaters I saw on the fourth floor were cropped.  One was a medium mint green and the other a raspberry color. I didn't like either one. But on the RTW floor they had a few cardigans that were cute. I think these are Act One. One was a pink floral print and they had the same in blue. The blue one was super cute but the pink one just reminded be a Valentine day sweater. They came to the waist. They also had a few other cardigans that were longer - more to the thigh - also one light pink and one baby blue. They were just OK. I one I really did like was long - to the thigh - a true navy with white trim. I know at Nordstrom they have it in reverse - white with navy trim (these were knits). They had the same versions in camel but I think the material was silk and  a blend of something else. Hope that helps some!!!!

Oh and I ordered three dresses for the summer - a cream colored one, a navy with white trim, and a black and white knit that I love.


----------



## hedgwin99

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Hedgwin!!! I wanted to let you know about the spring/summer clothing at Chanel. They had a private event on the fourth floor by appointment to order clothes. Of course they all looked beautiful on the models.
> 
> 
> 
> The only sweaters I saw on the fourth floor were cropped.  One was a medium mint green and the other a raspberry color. I didn't like either one. But on the RTW floor they had a few cardigans that were cute. I think these are Act One. One was a pink floral print and they had the same in blue. The blue one was super cute but the pink one just reminded be a Valentine day sweater. They came to the waist. They also had a few other cardigans that were longer - more to the thigh - also one light pink and one baby blue. They were just OK. I one I really did like was long - to the thigh - a true navy with white trim. I know at Nordstrom they have it in reverse - white with navy trim (these were knits). They had the same versions in camel but I think the material was silk and  a blend of something else. Hope that helps some!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I ordered three dresses for the summer - a cream colored one, a navy with white trim, and a black and white knit that I love.




Wow that must have been a fun filled event!! Thank you for the update. I would love to see ur new dresses when u have them &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## steffy000

I have an etiquette question.  Is it bad form to get on several wait lists for the same bag.  

I figured that just being on the list does not guarantee you get the bag and I am fairly serious about wanting some specific bags this Spring/Spring.  

Thanks for any input!


----------



## MsLVinDC

steffy000 said:


> I have an etiquette question.  Is it bad form to get on several wait lists for the same bag.
> 
> I figured that just being on the list does not guarantee you get the bag and I am fairly serious about wanting some specific bags this Spring/Spring.
> 
> Thanks for any input!




I would say not because I'm doing the same thing. &#128539; a chanel SA told me yesterday that is was a good idea. He said go with whoever calls first. Lol!


----------



## pinkbikini88

calflu said:


> I assume you mean 2.55.
> 
> Yes the black and grey in caviar I've seen are in good chains!


thx


----------



## amq

hi all
can anyone tell me the best place to look for vintage chanel flap bags?
TIA


----------



## shiny jewels

hello


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Just so everyone knows, my SA @ NM  HOUSTON says they are getting the FUSHIA WOC  lamb And  patent in too if anyone want to be on the list PM ME!!!! Also light pink patent jumbo, and Maxi fushia  patent !!!! Soo excited!!!
Also shes getting CWC in Patent Blue, Fushia, Orange and Black if anyonr is interested let me know!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all, I'm in need of your wisdom.

I am been dreaming of Chanel Executive/Cerf tote lately and I am considering of getting one for my bday.
So my question, is this bag too feminine for me? I don't normally ask this question but because chanel have a very lady like vibe. Hope you help out to decide. TIA


----------



## tally

Hi everyone  

I've been away from Chanel for awhile, but I am ready for the next purchase.  Lately, I've been browsing through the forums for ideas on what to get for my next bag and wandered upon some bags that had matte gold hardware.  Does anyone know if matte gold hardware is available for the classic flap bags all season long? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## westcoastgal

Has anyone purchased one of the new Camilla wristlets? They come in three sizes and are in lamb skin. I believe they are Spring 2014 collection. I'm in love with the medium size one and wanted to see if anyone had purchased, and your experience with your purchase. Thanks.


----------



## calflu

I think they usually show up with boy from what I have seen so far.

But in spring act 2, SA told me that they will be getting black hardware. Not sure if you will consider that. 



tally said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been away from Chanel for awhile, but I am ready for the next purchase.  Lately, I've been browsing through the forums for ideas on what to get for my next bag and wandered upon some bags that had matte gold hardware.  Does anyone know if matte gold hardware is available for the classic flap bags all season long?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## calflu

I am not entirely sure how to address your concerns. Can you share more about why you feel this way?

I agree Chanel is probably more feminine comparing to say Balenciaga but it really depends which brand you compare. For example, I think Dior is more feminine than Chanel. 

As for the cerf tote, they are more formal IMO but not as feminine as classic flaps or reissues. 




jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi all, I'm in need of your wisdom.
> 
> I am been dreaming of Chanel Executive/Cerf tote lately and I am considering of getting one for my bday.
> So my question, is this bag too feminine for me? I don't normally ask this question but because chanel have a very lady like vibe. Hope you help out to decide. TIA


----------



## Vtzshedevil

My Sa is getting the Classic M/L in Black Caviar and Light Pink Caviar both in SWH if anyone is interested, PM me for SA info thanks.


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Vtzshedevil said:


> My Sa is getting the Classic M/L in Black Caviar and Light Pink Caviar both in SWH if anyone is interested, PM me for SA info thanks.



Sorry forgot to add, SA is from NM HOUSTON


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi all
I have a question. I was looking at this lovely bag on BBOS and noticed on of the pics has a label that says "PRESS". I've never seen that before. Does anyone know what it means or the significance?


----------



## Vtzshedevil

My SA from NM HOUSTON has One Classic Black Patent M/L w SHW, if anyone wants it, act fast!! Pm me for SA info


----------



## Vtzshedevil

SA from NM HOUSTON has this available for 4500. Lrge boy


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Pearl white  Boy clutch from NM HOUSTON,  2800.00


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Beige Boy 4100.00, White Mini 3600.00 from NM HOUSTON


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi there, can anyone recommend a good website for pre-owned chanel bags? Last year I purchased a new jumbo double flap with GHW in cavier leather but still haven't used it as I should have bought it in the medium large 10" x 6" size. I thought about selling the jumbo and buying a new m/l but I think I'd rather just try and get a pre-loved and keep the jumbo too. Any recommendations would be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Belladiva79

I'm curious can someone tell me what sac class Rabat uni mean? The bag looks just like a classic bag so I'm confused on what it means.


----------



## ann2014

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there, can anyone recommend a good website for pre-owned chanel bags? Last year I purchased a new jumbo double flap with GHW in cavier leather but still haven't used it as I should have bought it in the medium large 10" x 6" size. I thought about selling the jumbo and buying a new m/l but I think I'd rather just try and get a pre-loved and keep the jumbo too. Any recommendations would be highly appreciated. Thanks!



Have you tried these websites?
http://www.tradesy.com/bags/
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags?manufacturer=chanel&gclid=CM7Fmq-u8LwCFS1nOgodPWcAvw
http://www.portero.com/brand/chanel.html
hope this will help

watchfree.me/37/w.png


----------



## dioraddict15

ann2014 said:


> Have you tried these websites?
> http://www.tradesy.com/bags/
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags?manufacturer=chanel&gclid=CM7Fmq-u8LwCFS1nOgodPWcAvw
> http://www.portero.com/brand/chanel.html
> hope this will help
> 
> watchfree.me/37/w.png




Thank you, I'll check those out.


----------



## rouge13

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this topic, please let me know if I am. My 1st post.

Earlier this week, I bit the bullet and ordered a Caviar Classic Flap Jumbo Black w/ SHW, a gift for my mom's 50th bday.
I ordered it from Joseph at BG in NYC via phone call. 
The order came in today, not sure if it's common or I'm being too harsh.
1. Although promised to receive a physical copy of my receipt, I only got a gift receipt from BG.
2. Does it not have the CHANEL receipt/Camellia folder unless it's from a boutique?
3. I noticed that the stitching on the back of the bag where the flap opens, it's so tight that it cuts into the leather, only on one side. Is it normal??

https://www.dropbox.com/s/71bdzt9vqxp13ml/DSC03695.JPG 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wtxsp2j5bv10fso/DSC03696.JPG 

I honestly don't want to deal with returns/exchanges, I've only heard less than successful stories.

Thanks you so much!
Ru


----------



## Britishgirl94

I'm planning a trip to Paris within the next year. I was wondering if anyone have visited Coco Chanels apartment? Can you book or just ask when you are shopping? Do they even let people view it?! I love everything Chanel especially the history and how and where she got her ideas to create such amazing items!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Found this to be funny.... Watching the red carpet of the oscars with the hubs and he's spotting all the Chanel bags in the background... Like "oh! There's a Chanel bag! Right there behind so-n-so"..... "There's another one!!" Haha I trained him well!!!


----------



## calflu

Good job!!




Cuteandcouture said:


> Found this to be funny.... Watching the red carpet of the oscars with the hubs and he's spotting all the Chanel bags in the background... Like "oh! There's a Chanel bag! Right there behind so-n-so"..... "There's another one!!" Haha I trained him well!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Belladiva79 said:


> I'm curious can someone tell me what sac class Rabat uni mean? The bag looks just like a classic bag so I'm confused on what it means.



It translates into flap class bag (sac=bag).  There are many types of Chanel bags with flaps, so it doesn't really tell you much.


----------



## tutushopper

rouge13 said:


> I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this topic, please let me know if I am. My 1st post.
> 
> Earlier this week, I bit the bullet and ordered a Caviar Classic Flap Jumbo Black w/ SHW, a gift for my mom's 50th bday.
> I ordered it from Joseph at BG in NYC via phone call.
> The order came in today, not sure if it's common or I'm being too harsh.
> 1. Although promised to receive a physical copy of my receipt, I only got a gift receipt from BG.
> 2. Does it not have the CHANEL receipt/Camellia folder unless it's from a boutique?
> 3. I noticed that the stitching on the back of the bag where the flap opens, it's so tight that it cuts into the leather, only on one side. Is it normal??
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/71bdzt9vqxp13ml/DSC03695.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wtxsp2j5bv10fso/DSC03696.JPG
> 
> I honestly don't want to deal with returns/exchanges, I've only heard less than successful stories.
> 
> Thanks you so much!
> Ru



If the bag came from Bergdorf Goodman, then you will have a receipt from there, not from a Chanel boutique.  Often when you order over the phone or via email, they will email you the receipt.  1) Contact Joseph and ask for your receipt copy (2) it won't have the camellia folder unless it comes from the boutique (3) I didn't notice any irregularities.


----------



## rouge13

tutushopper said:


> If the bag came from Bergdorf Goodman, then you will have a receipt from there, not from a Chanel boutique.  Often when you order over the phone or via email, they will email you the receipt.  1) Contact Joseph and ask for your receipt copy (2) it won't have the camellia folder unless it comes from the boutique (3) I didn't notice any irregularities.



Thank you so much for the reply!! I will e-mail Joseph tomorrow for the receipt!
I'll give it to mom tomorrow! 

Ru


----------



## tutushopper

rouge13 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!! I will e-mail Joseph tomorrow for the receipt!
> I'll give it to mom tomorrow!
> 
> Ru



This is such an amazing gift for your mom.  You are so sweet to buy her this for her 50th.  I wonder if he didn't send the gift receipt as he heard you speak of gifting it to her perhaps?  In any case, he can send another receipt, but your mom is going to be so thrilled.  I'm sure this is going to be the birthday she remembers the most!


----------



## Belladiva79

tutushopper said:


> It translates into flap class bag (sac=bag).  There are many types of Chanel bags with flaps, so it doesn't really tell you much.




Thanks so much for the intel! I was curious as to why the boxes say that sometimes. I thought it was a different style flap or something.


----------



## ASC RESALE

Cuteandcouture said:


> Found this to be funny.... Watching the red carpet of the oscars with the hubs and he's spotting all the Chanel bags in the background... Like "oh! There's a Chanel bag! Right there behind so-n-so"..... "There's another one!!" Haha I trained him well!!!


You should be proud! haha


----------



## ASC RESALE

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all
> I have a question. I was looking at this lovely bag on BBOS and noticed on of the pics has a label that says "PRESS". I've never seen that before. Does anyone know what it means or the significance?


Hi! The press stamp indicates that the item was not meant for retail sale - it is a promotional sample for someone - a magazine editor, for example. Does the listing mention a hologram sticker?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

ASC RESALE said:


> You should be proud! haha



Hahah yes I know!! This was also the same guy who decided to model my jumbo for kicks!!


----------



## Yukerban

Hi,

I don' t know if this is the right place to post this but I can't seem to find any recent feedback from somebody who has bought a Chanel bag from ChanelTouch. Is there anyone out there that can share their recent experience with buying a handbag from them,be it directly or indirectly.
Thanks


----------



## calflu

Good job,CC! You have trained him well!!



Cuteandcouture said:


> Hahah yes I know!! This was also the same guy who decided to model my jumbo for kicks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529555


----------



## Yukerban

Hi,

I am debating between a s/m (9")Chanel 2.55 double flap bag and the 10" double flap. This handbag would not be an everyday bag. Any experienced suggestions on which route to go?

Please help.


----------



## anasa

Get the classic M/L size (10"). It's small enough as it is and there's hardly a price difference between the two. In the long run, if you ever decide to sell your bag the medium will hold it's value better too. 



Yukerban said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am debating between a s/m (9")Chanel 2.55 double flap bag and the 10" double flap. This handbag would not be an everyday bag. Any experienced suggestions on which route to go?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## Vdub78

anasa said:


> get the classic m/l size (10"). It's small enough as it is and there's hardly a price difference between the two. In the long run, if you ever decide to sell your bag the medium will hold it's value better too.




+1


----------



## Yukerban

anasa said:


> Get the classic M/L size (10"). It's small enough as it is and there's hardly a price difference between the two. In the long run, if you ever decide to sell your bag the medium will hold it's value better too.


Can a suggestion be provided about the lambskin vs caviar. I really like the elegance of the lambskin, and I wouldn't use it as an everyday bag. I know the caviar is more durable. But is the lambskin really that high maintenance?


----------



## MsLVinDC

Yukerban said:


> Can a suggestion be provided about the lambskin vs caviar. I really like the elegance of the lambskin, and I wouldn't use it as an everyday bag. I know the caviar is more durable. But is the lambskin really that high maintenance?




There are sooooooo many existing threads on this topic. I think it really depends on what you like. IMOH


----------



## Kitty S.

Saw this post on FB today. Lol!


----------



## hannahhnoel

Hello! I am new to purchasing Chanel, as I'm much more familiar with Louis Vuitton. But I want to purchase a Chanel bag for my mother this coming May. But at this point I'm slightly confused and their website is weird. I was looking at the Petite Shopper Tote or Medallion bag but at this point I can't even tell if it's available to purchase anymore. I would greatly appreciate some kind of guidance. I feel so lost haha 
Thank you very kindly!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

hannahhnoel said:


> Hello! I am new to purchasing Chanel, as I'm much more familiar with Louis Vuitton. But I want to purchase a Chanel bag for my mother this coming May. But at this point I'm slightly confused and their website is weird. I was looking at the Petite Shopper Tote or Medallion bag but at this point I can't even tell if it's available to purchase anymore. I would greatly appreciate some kind of guidance. I feel so lost haha
> Thank you very kindly!



You will need to go to a Boutique or NM, SAKS ,NORDSTROM, BG to purchase or have contact with an SA at any of those stores to purchase Chanel, they dont do online shopping for their handbags. The online shops that sells Chanel online are usually Consigment/Resellers. Hope that helps


----------



## hannahhnoel

Vtzshedevil said:


> You will need to go to a Boutique or NM, SAKS ,NORDSTROM, BG to purchase or have contact with an SA at any of those stores to purchase Chanel, they dont do online shopping for their handbags. The online shops that sells Chanel online are usually Consigment/Resellers. Hope that helps


I knew I would have to actually go to one of their stores to purchase, but was hoping I could at least look at the Chanel website to figure out which bags I would like to look for. Oh well. Onto the shops I go then. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vtzshedevil

If u have contact with an SA maybe in ur area, u can see what they have available or if they can order what u want to be sent to u, for ur convenience


----------



## calflu

Check out the reference library!

Or the spotted fashion.com 

These should give you good ideas


hannahhnoel said:


> I knew I would have to actually go to one of their stores to purchase, but was hoping I could at least look at the Chanel website to figure out which bags I would like to look for. Oh well. Onto the shops I go then. Thank you for your help.


----------



## tutushopper

hannahhnoel said:


> Hello! I am new to purchasing Chanel, as I'm much more familiar with Louis Vuitton. But I want to purchase a Chanel bag for my mother this coming May. But at this point I'm slightly confused and their website is weird. I was looking at the Petite Shopper Tote or Medallion bag but at this point I can't even tell if it's available to purchase anymore. I would greatly appreciate some kind of guidance. I feel so lost haha
> Thank you very kindly!



The PST is only available seasonally and last that I know of was fall.  The Medallion tote was discontinued a bit ago.  I really do recommend looking at the reference library section, as it has information and photos of so many types and colors of bags.  You should try to narrow down your budget, then you can decide if that budget better fits a new or pre-loved bag.  Does your mom like totes or smaller bags?  Does she have any other designer bags?  What color(s) does she like?  Think about all of these things when you look at the reference library, then check out the current prices on the website referenced earlier or on the prices thread.  It's so sweet you want to buy a Chanel for you mom, and it is overwhelming with the selection offered.  Just take your time and try to narrow down the options, then look through some threads here (you can use the search feature to bring up threads on specific bags).


----------



## calflu

Tutu is awesome and knowledgable


Just want to say that I saw a PST at NM in Jan. so you can still keep your eye out and there is still hope.





tutushopper said:


> The PST is only available seasonally and last that I know of was fall.  The Medallion tote was discontinued a bit ago.  I really do recommend looking at the reference library section, as it has information and photos of so many types and colors of bags.  You should try to narrow down your budget, then you can decide if that budget better fits a new or pre-loved bag.  Does your mom like totes or smaller bags?  Does she have any other designer bags?  What color(s) does she like?  Think about all of these things when you look at the reference library, then check out the current prices on the website referenced earlier or on the prices thread.  It's so sweet you want to buy a Chanel for you mom, and it is overwhelming with the selection offered.  Just take your time and try to narrow down the options, then look through some threads here (you can use the search feature to bring up threads on specific bags).


----------



## Yukerban

Hi,

I am looking at purchasing my first Chanel handbag, a 2.55 from a reseller. I just can't see myself spending that kind of money on a brand new purse. I have always loved Chanel and the 2.55 has been on my mind. Now comes a weird question, has anyone out there had buyer remorse or regrets when they spent in excess of $2000 for a Chanel handbag?


I have never spent this kind of money on a handbag,although I do love handbags.


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Honestly, I haven't seen a 2.55 bag sell resell for under 2000.00 unless its in a really bad condition. Classics usually keep their prices well though,


----------



## Kitty S.

Vtzshedevil said:


> Honestly, I haven't seen a 2.55 bag sell resell for under 2000.00 unless its in a really bad condition. Classics usually keep their prices well though,




+1. Anything less would be suspicious. 



Yukerban said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at purchasing my first Chanel handbag, a 2.55 from a reseller. I just can't see myself spending that kind of money on a brand new purse. I have always loved Chanel and the 2.55 has been on my mind. Now comes a weird question, has anyone out there had buyer remorse or regrets when they spent in excess of $2000 for a Chanel handbag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spent this kind of money on a handbag,although I do love handbags.




No regret whatsoever for my Chanel bags (except for not collecting them earlier before the prices quadruple!). But you should certainly pay for a bag at the price that you think it is worth to you (and I don't mean resale value, but rather how much you like it and would enjoy having it). That way you will not regret your purchase. Good luck!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

U know, some of the department stores that carry Chanel now have those promotional payment plans that may meet ur budget to pay over time now, so I hope that helps.


----------



## Yukerban

Vtzshedevil said:


> U know, some of the department stores that carry Chanel now have those promotional payment plans that may meet ur budget to pay over time now, so I hope that helps.


The issue, I have saved up the money and I am not sure I want  to let it go hahahah


----------



## Yukerban

Kitty S. said:


> +1. Anything less would be suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No regret whatsoever for my Chanel bags (except for not collecting them earlier before the prices quadruple!). But you should certainly pay for a bag at the price that you think it is worth to you (and I don't mean resale value, but rather how much you like it and would enjoy having it). That way you will not regret your purchase. Good luck!


Great advice.

Here is an odd question given that you own more than one, when you purchased your first Chanel, was it all that you imagined it would be (Did it meet your expectations etc.) seeing a you own more than one I guess the answer would be yes, but what was the satisfaction rating on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## tutushopper

Yukerban said:


> The issue, I have saved up the money and I am not sure I want  to let it go hahahah



If you're not sure, don't buy.  You should only buy something when you are sure of it and are totally in love with it (and have had it authenticated by someone like Etinceler or Authenticate4U).


----------



## D5791M

Anuynody has a good
experience with buying a handbag from*mytimelessluhuries.com?Thanks


----------



## Yukerban

tutushopper said:


> If you're not sure, don't buy.  You should only buy something when you are sure of it and are totally in love with it (and have had it authenticated by someone like Etinceler or Authenticate4U).


Hi

If I receive authentication through the purse forum,Would that be enough, or should I still go through one of the 2 sites you suggested.

This is all new to me,and I want to make sure I learn all I can from others.


----------



## cyyan

I would get it authenticated on TPF and the other sites.  I got scammed before and I would hate for anyone to go through what I went through.  Good luck!


----------



## Yukerban

cyyan said:


> I would get it authenticated on TPF and the other sites.  I got scammed before and I would hate for anyone to go through what I went through.  Good luck!


Thanks!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Yukerban said:


> Hi
> 
> If I receive authentication through the purse forum,Would that be enough, or should I still go through one of the 2 sites you suggested.
> 
> This is all new to me,and I want to make sure I learn all I can from others.



The authenticators here only authenticate live auctions, not finished ones or private transactions or consignment shops that aren't online.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladies, what are your thoughts of the daily zippy crossbody bag?


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> Ladies, what are your thoughts of the daily zippy crossbody bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533387
> 
> View attachment 2533388



I would read the thread on this bag "Daily zippy vs..."...apparently it holds less than a WOC and it's $2100.


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> I would read the thread on this bag "Daily zippy vs..."...apparently it holds less than a WOC and it's $2100.




Oh!! Checking now!! Thanks Tutu you are so full of knowledge!


----------



## MsLVinDC

tutushopper said:


> I would read the thread on this bag "Daily zippy vs..."...apparently it holds less than a WOC and it's $2100.




After reading the thread the jury is still out. Ugh!


----------



## tutushopper

MsLVinDC said:


> After reading the thread the jury is still out. Ugh!



I was considering it, as I think the color is really beautiful, but holding less than a WOC just doesn't fit my lifestyle so I'm going to pass.


----------



## Kitty S.

Yukerban said:


> Great advice.
> 
> Here is an odd question given that you own more than one, when you purchased your first Chanel, was it all that you imagined it would be (Did it meet your expectations etc.) seeing a you own more than one I guess the answer would be yes, but what was the satisfaction rating on a scale of 1 to 10?




I bought my first Chanel for my mom (odd answer isn't it?). At that time, I didn't believe in spending that much money in a bag either (and it was "cheap" back then compared to now!). So let me answer your question in a different way. I regret spending money on those designer bags because they were on sale, good bargains. I wish I had been able to think long-term, buy fewer but better quality classic pieces. 
I said I have no regret over my Chanel bags. That is right now. Who knows if my thinking will evolve as I get older or wiser?


----------



## Kitty S.

tutushopper said:


> I was considering it, as I think the color is really beautiful, but holding less than a WOC just doesn't fit my lifestyle so I'm going to pass.




Wow, hard to imagine a bag holds less than WOC... Then again, WOC can hold a surprising amount of stuff despite its appearance... I also can't go less than WOC.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Kitty S. said:


> Wow, hard to imagine a bag holds less than WOC... Then again, WOC can hold a surprising amount of stuff despite its appearance... I also can't go less than WOC.




Me neither....hmmm


----------



## GUCCILVCHANEL

Does anyone know if the WOC half moon in caviar black is available is still available?


----------



## MsLVinDC

GUCCILVCHANEL said:


> Does anyone know if the WOC half moon in caviar black is available is still available?




Nope &#128542;


----------



## georgiegirl27

I have a general question - hope I have posted it in the right place?

What exactly does the lifetime guarantee on Chanel bags cover?
e.g.  If the chain breaks or the colour wears off the chain etc - can this be replaced free of charge?

Thanks x


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> I have a general question - hope I have posted it in the right place?
> 
> What exactly does the lifetime guarantee on Chanel bags cover?
> e.g.  If the chain breaks or the colour wears off the chain etc - can this be replaced free of charge?
> 
> Thanks x



There's not really a "free lifetime guarantee."  For the first year, they will replace any defective parts not due to wear and tear with no fee charged.  After the first year, they do offer a spa service for needed repairs such as cleaning, new hardware (turnlocks and chain handles, etc.) and also redying if that's necessary.  The fee was about $265 until last summer Chanel doubled the price as too many people who didn't buy bags from Chanel were buying bags on ebay that were damaged, taking them in for spa and then flipping them (much as people buy fixer upper houses and fix them and flip them).  It was just getting out of hand and Chanel wasn't benefiting at all, as they were pretty much offering the service at cost.  I do wish they'd made a provision for those of us who did buy our bags from Chanel.


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> There's not really a "free lifetime guarantee."  For the first year, they will replace any defective parts not due to wear and tear with no fee charged.  After the first year, they do offer a spa service for needed repairs such as cleaning, new hardware (turnlocks and chain handles, etc.) and also redying if that's necessary.  The fee was about $265 until last summer Chanel doubled the price as too many people who didn't buy bags from Chanel were buying bags on ebay that were damaged, taking them in for spa and then flipping them (much as people buy fixer upper houses and fix them and flip them).  It was just getting out of hand and Chanel wasn't benefiting at all, as they were pretty much offering the service at cost.  I do wish they'd made a provision for those of us who did buy our bags from Chanel.


Thank you so much tutushopper - you really are ever so helpful  

Yes, I saw the hike in the Spa prices&#8230; sadly, we in the UK cannot take advantage of the Chanel Spa as they will no longer ship internationally, so it seems it is local Chanel repair or own repairer - which if I understand it correctly would void the Chanel warranty - guess this simply means then they will not work on the bag thereafter if ever requested to do so at any point?

Thanks so much again for the helpful response  x


----------



## Yukerban

I am reading these threads about people owning multiple Chanel bags. If only........ I am trying to find my first Chanel, a pre-loved one and am going through guilt of even entertaining one Chanel,even, if it is pre-owned.

My children came from school yesterday with a note requesting a donation of apples and oranges, so that the school can pass them on to a soup kitchen to hand out ( the school does this every so often, it is part of a program to teach kids about giving to those less fortunate). And here I am thinking of a Chanel purse.......

Now, don' t get me wrong, each to their own it is your money, we do things for ourselves and that is not a bad thing. When I brought up the idea of purchasing a Chanel to my friends, a very outspoken friend (who sometimes is a bit too honest), asked why a Chanel and not another purse of a more reasonable price. I gave my explanation of why I wanted one,and it is something I have wanted one for years,and not because of wanting to show off, but for myself. Anyways, at the end of my explanation,I didn't feel like of gave a real justification

Even though I have the funds.....Does this feeling of wanting / needing to justify go away? Do I need to justify why I am willing to spend over $2000 on a handbag? 

I am happy for all those who have one Chanel or even multiple Chanel's.


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> Thank you so much tutushopper - you really are ever so helpful
> 
> Yes, I saw the hike in the Spa prices&#8230; sadly, we in the UK cannot take advantage of the Chanel Spa as they will no longer ship internationally, so it seems it is local Chanel repair or own repairer - which if I understand it correctly would void the Chanel warranty - guess this simply means then they will not work on the bag thereafter if ever requested to do so at any point?
> 
> Thanks so much again for the helpful response  x



You are very welcome.  So sorry they don't do this in the UK.  Since they say they sometimes send the US bags to Paris, are you able to go to Paris and take your bag in for repairs?  Do they allow this?


----------



## calflu

You should buy what you want.

Buying Chanel bags and helping the unfortunate are not conflicting.

What our hearts want may not always well justified in terms of $$$ but you should be able to enjoy what you want when that's something you can afford



Yukerban said:


> I am reading these threads about people owning multiple Chanel bags. If only........ I am trying to find my first Chanel, a pre-loved one and am going through guilt of even entertaining one Chanel,even, if it is pre-owned.
> 
> 
> 
> My children came from school yesterday with a note requesting a donation of apples and oranges, so that the school can pass them on to a soup kitchen to hand out ( the school does this every so often, it is part of a program to teach kids about giving to those less fortunate). And here I am thinking of a Chanel purse.......
> 
> 
> 
> Now, don' t get me wrong, each to their own it is your money, we do things for ourselves and that is not a bad thing. When I brought up the idea of purchasing a Chanel to my friends, a very outspoken friend (who sometimes is a bit too honest), asked why a Chanel and not another purse of a more reasonable price. I gave my explanation of why I wanted one,and it is something I have wanted one for years,and not because of wanting to show off, but for myself. Anyways, at the end of my explanation,I didn't feel like of gave a real justification
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I have the funds.....Does this feeling of wanting / needing to justify go away? Do I need to justify why I am willing to spend over $2000 on a handbag?
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy for all those who have one Chanel or even multiple Chanel's.


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> You are very welcome.  So sorry they don't do this in the UK.  Since they say they sometimes send the US bags to Paris, are you able to go to Paris and take your bag in for repairs?  Do they allow this?


What a BRILLIANT idea!     I can certainly look into that one  

Thanks so much tutushopper  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

calflu said:


> You should buy what you want.
> 
> Buying Chanel bags and helping the unfortunate are not conflicting.
> 
> What our hearts want may not always well justified in terms of $$$ but you should be able to enjoy what you want when that's something you can afford


Hi Yukerban,

I know where you are coming from...for a number of years I looked longingly at Chanel and couldn't afford to purchase because life gave me other priorities (I imagine the same might apply to some of the other ladies on here too?)

Only you can make this decision, only you can decide if you are happy to spend the money on a Chanel and will be comfortable with the spend.   I would agree with Calflu however - buying Chanel bags and helping the unfortunate are not conflicting&#8230; do both! 

One may say that at the end of the day, it is, after all, just a handbag&#8230; but WHAT a handbag!!   I would venture to say however that it is more&#8230; For me at least, buying Chanel was something I had always wanted to do&#8230; once I bought one however, the quality was SO beautiful, I was hooked on Chanel! 

Some of the vintage bags are beautiful AND a little different - maybe the vintage/pre-loved market would be a place to start   (though I would suggest to always ask the kind ladies on here to authenticate just so you know you are spending your money on genuine Chanel!)  xx


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Does anyone have experience _selling  _Chanel bags to Yoogis Closet or any other designer consignment online stores in the U.S.? I don't know which place is best. I have 2 Summer flaps I got just over 3 years ago in fuchsia and red patent. They are so cute, but I never use them, maybe twice each in that time  They are in perfect condition. I want to sell them through a reputable place since I don't use eBay, and then I can buy another Boy 

Any suggestions or help would be very appreciated! TIA


----------



## c0uture

Hey, anyone know the retail price for Chanel ballerina flats now? Thanks!


----------



## smile4me6

girlsnstilletos said:


> Does anyone have experience _selling  _Chanel bags to Yoogis Closet or any other designer consignment online stores in the U.S.? I don't know which place is best. I have 2 Summer flaps I got just over 3 years ago in fuchsia and red patent. They are so cute, but I never use them, maybe twice each in that time  They are in perfect condition. I want to sell them through a reputable place since I don't use eBay, and then I can buy another Boy
> 
> Any suggestions or help would be very appreciated! TIA




I always use Yoogis Closet!! Very reputable...free shipping, get paid within a couple of days but be ready to lose money!!! I would rather lose money and get paid wo worry then chance fraud on eBay!!


----------



## hedgwin99

smile4me6 said:


> I always use Yoogis Closet!! Very reputable...free shipping, get paid within a couple of days but be ready to lose money!!! I would rather lose money and get paid wo worry then chance fraud on eBay!!




+1 
No hassle and worry free. You paid very fast if you choose paypal as payment method. If u can wait yoogie will consign the product in their website on urbehalf and u get a bit more money instead of outright sale to yoogie closet


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thank you!!! I'll send them some photos this week. I've heard they are very good, but I'm glad other people are confirming it who've had experience selling/consignment with them. 



smile4me6 said:


> I always use Yoogis Closet!! Very reputable...free shipping, get paid within a couple of days but be ready to lose money!!! I would rather lose money and get paid wo worry then chance fraud on eBay!!



I'm not in a rush to sell the bags, if I can get more $$ I might go the consignment route.  Thank you for the info! 



hedgwin99 said:


> +1
> No hassle and worry free. You paid very fast if you choose paypal as payment method. If u can wait yoogie will consign the product in their website on urbehalf and u get a bit more money instead of outright sale to yoogie closet


----------



## tutushopper

c0uture said:


> hey, anyone know the retail price for chanel ballerina flats now? Thanks!



$675 for standard; $795 for others and $1000+-$7000 for exotics


----------



## MsLVinDC

I saw an orange python boy today. It was $40k. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## lilss

Hi Ladies!!
Deciding between a Classic Black GHW Medium Classic Caviar Double Flap Bag in either mattee caviar or the regular shiny caviar. Any thoughts, recommendations, suggestions? Your opinions and feedback is greatly appreciated!! :help:


----------



## Chanbal

MsLVinDC said:


> I saw an orange python boy today. It was $40k. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



It must be beautiful!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Chanbal said:


> It must be beautiful!




It was but darn! The first thing I thought of was that's the price of a car!! The SA agreed. Lol!


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> $675 for standard; $795 for others and $1000+-$7000 for exotics





c0uture said:


> Hey, anyone know the retail price for Chanel ballerina flats now? Thanks!



Hi c0uture and tutushopper!

I got a call from the Beverly Hills boutique on Friday. Over the last year or so they have dropped carrying my size - a 34.5 so at times they have placed a special order for me. They come from Paris and there was a premium charge for the special order. Anyway, Friday they called telling me Chanel will be producing alligator flats for the fall. The price is closer to $7,800 and the colors will be light brown, khaki, grey, and black.


----------



## stylemechanel

girlsnstilletos said:


> Does anyone have experience _selling  _Chanel bags to Yoogis Closet or any other designer consignment online stores in the U.S.? I don't know which place is best. I have 2 Summer flaps I got just over 3 years ago in fuchsia and red patent. They are so cute, but I never use them, maybe twice each in that time  They are in perfect condition. I want to sell them through a reputable place since I don't use eBay, and then I can buy another Boy
> 
> Any suggestions or help would be very appreciated! TIA



Hi girlsnstilletos, I just wanted to reiterate what the others have said. I have only positive expierences with Yoogi's closet. I take very good photos to send and describe it as best as I can - with the date purchased, type of leather, etc. They have always quoted me more than I expected and they have consistently sold whatever it was at a higher price so my check was always bigger than expected.  I can't sing their praises enough - and I always sell my limited editions through them. You won't be disappointed.

By the way, I am not sure this has been discussed on the Chanel forum before but Chanel will not be producing any boys going forward for a while. So if there is one that you want buy it now. This is the info that I received both from the Beverly Hills boutique and New York offices.


----------



## calflu

Stylemechanel, I caught the keyword in last part of your post.

Are you saying Chanel won't be making boys for a while??? But they are still in fall runway.




stylemechanel said:


> Hi girlsnstilletos, I just wanted to reiterate what the others have said. I have only positive expierences with Yoogi's closet. I take very good photos to send and describe it as best as I can - with the date purchased, type of leather, etc. They have always quoted me more than I expected and they have consistently sold whatever it was at a higher price so my check was always bigger than expected.  I can't sing their praises enough - and I always sell my limited editions through them. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> By the way, I am not sure this has been discussed on the Chanel forum before but Chanel will not be producing any boys going forward for a while. So if there is one that you want buy it now. This is the info that I received both from the Beverly Hills boutique and New York offices.


----------



## stylemechanel

calflu said:


> Stylemechanel, I caught the keyword in last part of your post.
> 
> Are you saying Chanel won't be making boys for a while??? But they are still in fall runway.



Hi calflu, my understanding from both my SA at the Beverly Hills Boutique and from New York is that for a while they will not be producing boy bags - so that whatever is out there is what  you will be able to purchase. I was told that this was the "plan" all along. I suspect that it was to keep interest in the boys and not flood the market - my words not their's but nevertheless I heard it from numerous sources and numerous people. I have not seen the fall line but if there are boys that's what is out there.

My SA mentioned this last November but I just didn't believe it. But now that she has repeated it and I have heard it again and again, I just assumed others knew as well.An SA at Nordstom's said the same thing.


----------



## georgiegirl27

stylemechanel said:


> Hi calflu, my understanding from both my SA at the Beverly Hills Boutique and from New York is that for a while they will not be producing boy bags - so that whatever is out there is what  you will be able to purchase. I was told that this was the "plan" all along. I suspect that it was to keep interest in the boys and not flood the market - my words not their's but nevertheless I heard it from numerous sources and numerous people. I have not seen the fall line but if there are boys that's what is out there.
> 
> My SA mentioned this last November but I just didn't believe it. But now that she has repeated it and I have heard it again and again, I just assumed others knew as well.An SA at Nordstom's said the same thing.


Hi. Since I plan to go into Chanel on Wednesday of this week, that is an excellent heads up - Thank you! ) x


----------



## poohbag

stylemechanel said:


> Hi girlsnstilletos, I just wanted to reiterate what the others have said. I have only positive expierences with Yoogi's closet. I take very good photos to send and describe it as best as I can - with the date purchased, type of leather, etc. They have always quoted me more than I expected and they have consistently sold whatever it was at a higher price so my check was always bigger than expected.  I can't sing their praises enough - and I always sell my limited editions through them. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> By the way, I am not sure this has been discussed on the Chanel forum before but Chanel will not be producing any boys going forward for a while. So if there is one that you want buy it now. This is the info that I received both from the Beverly Hills boutique and New York offices.



Wow stylemechanel thanks for the heads up! I'm shocked to hear this news regarding the boy bags! I can't believe it!!! So many SAs have been saying the boy is a classic! Hopefully it's just a short hiatus! I don't want the boy with the bhw to be the swan song!!! :cry::rain:


----------



## stylemechanel

georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi. Since I plan to go into Chanel on Wednesday of this week, that is an excellent heads up - Thank you! ) x



You are welcome! Can't wait to see your reveal! Happy shopping.....


----------



## lilss

girlsnstilletos said:


> Does anyone have experience _selling  _Chanel bags to Yoogis Closet or any other designer consignment online stores in the U.S.? I don't know which place is best. I have 2 Summer flaps I got just over 3 years ago in fuchsia and red patent. They are so cute, but I never use them, maybe twice each in that time  They are in perfect condition. I want to sell them through a reputable place since I don't use eBay, and then I can buy another Boy
> 
> Any suggestions or help would be very appreciated! TIA


 
hi! 
Have you ever heard of poshmark? It's an app and it's a pretty cool site/app to sell you luxury items  I've sold a ton of my luxury bags, coats, shoes there. hope this helps!


----------



## tutushopper

smile4me6 said:


> I always use Yoogis Closet!! Very reputable...free shipping, get paid within a couple of days but be ready to lose money!!! I would rather lose money and get paid wo worry then chance fraud on eBay!!





hedgwin99 said:


> +1
> No hassle and worry free. You paid very fast if you choose paypal as payment method. If u can wait yoogie will consign the product in their website on urbehalf and u get a bit more money instead of outright sale to yoogie closet



I've also sold to them (wish I'd done the consignment as they went in minutes).  Some items they only buy outright, some they only consign, and others you have the choice.  They are quite worry free; ebay is filled with so many hassles these days.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## MsLVinDC

lilss said:


> hi!
> Have you ever heard of poshmark? It's an app and it's a pretty cool site/app to sell you luxury items  I've sold a ton of my luxury bags, coats, shoes there. hope this helps!




Really?? I find a ton of extreme lowballers on that site.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stylemechanel said:


> Hi girlsnstilletos, I just wanted to reiterate what the others have said. I have only positive expierences with Yoogi's closet. I take very good photos to send and describe it as best as I can - with the date purchased, type of leather, etc. They have always quoted me more than I expected and they have consistently sold whatever it was at a higher price so my check was always bigger than expected.  I can't sing their praises enough - and I always sell my limited editions through them. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> By the way, I am not sure this has been discussed on the Chanel forum before but Chanel will not be producing any boys going forward for a while. So if there is one that you want buy it now. This is the info that I received both from the Beverly Hills boutique and New York offices.



Thanks for the info about Yoogi's Closet!

Wow, I'm very surprised Chanel won't be making any Boys for a while since they are wildly popular! I wonder what their reasoning is, did they tell you? I'm very happy I got one when I did and I will buy another one this Summer if I can because I love them! 

I just read your new comment. So they may take a break with the Boys, but only temporarily....that's OK, at least they will still be made! Plus, the info is 2 years old, maybe they'll change their mind


----------



## stylemechanel

poohbag said:


> Wow stylemechanel thanks for the heads up! I'm shocked to hear this news regarding the boy bags! I can't believe it!!! So many SAs have been saying the boy is a classic! Hopefully it's just a short hiatus! I don't want the boy with the bhw to be the swan song!!! :cry::rain:



Hello Poohbag! You are welcome. I do know that the boy bags will not be gone permanently. It is only for a while - I just don't know how long that is and neither does my SA. She had told this two years ago but I had completely forgotten -  that at some point they would stop producing them and wait a little while before they start again. It reminds me of the Chanel Westminster purse I received last November. It had been released in 2009, then 2011, and then again 2013. 

Happy shopping my friend!!!!!! Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

lilss said:


> hi!
> Have you ever heard of poshmark? It's an app and it's a pretty cool site/app to sell you luxury items  I've sold a ton of my luxury bags, coats, shoes there. hope this helps!



I don't know why I don't get many of my quote notifications, some I do some I don't, and I have it set to receive them  I didn't get yours, I just happen to see it! 

Thanks for the info. My boyfriend convinced me to keep my red & fuchsia patent Summer Flaps. They are very cute, hopefully I'll get to use them more this Summer!


----------



## stylemechanel

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks for the info about Yoogi's Closet!
> 
> Wow, I'm very surprised Chanel won't be making any Boys for a while since they are wildly popular! I wonder what their reasoning is, did they tell you? I'm very happy I got one when I did and I will buy another one this Summer if I can because I love them!
> 
> I just read your new comment. So they may take a break with the Boys, but only temporarily....that's OK, at least they will still be made! Plus, the info is 2 years old, maybe they'll change their mind



Hello girlsnsteilletos...I think I may not have been clear enough. I hope I can explain it better - my SA told me two years ago that they would stop production at some point. In November she was encouraging me to start buying another boy as production was stopping now (2013-2014). So my SA is consistent and I had heard that from New York as well. I hope I was a little bit clearer.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stylemechanel said:


> Hello girlsnsteilletos...I think I may not have been clear enough. I hope I can explain it better - my SA told me two years ago that they would stop production at some point. In November she was encouraging me to start buying another boy as production was stopping now (2013-2014). So my SA is consistent and I had heard that from New York as well. I hope I was a little bit clearer.



Thanks stylemechanel! You are crystal clear  I'll get one more before they stop production for a while, that will be enough to get me through for a long time!


----------



## xoQueeenBee

Having a less than stellar experience with hirshleifers. Is this common?


----------



## MsLVinDC

xoQueeenBee said:


> Having a less than stellar experience with hirshleifers. Is this common?




Lately a few SAs from different stores have been on a Hermes CS kick. I haven't dealt with Hirshleifers though.


----------



## xoQueeenBee

MsLVinDC said:


> Lately a few SAs from different stores have been on a Hermes CS kick. I haven't dealt with Hirshleifers though.



This is my first purchase from them and I'm not sure if I want to do it again. I've gotten better CS at WALMART. Is asking for my tracking info too much?!


----------



## MsLVinDC

xoQueeenBee said:


> This is my first purchase from them and I'm not sure if I want to do it again. I've gotten better CS at WALMART. Is asking for my tracking info too much?!




I always have to ask multiple times if it's not automatically generated like NM. I don't understand it either. I had to ask my SA for a tracking number for the third time today. And why the heck do you have to do a screen shot??? I would think the stores would have better technology than this, especially if you have everyone walking around with iPhones and iPads n


----------



## xoQueeenBee

MsLVinDC said:


> I always have to ask multiple times if it's not automatically generated like NM. I don't understand it either. I had to ask my SA for a tracking number for the third time today. And why the heck do you have to do a screen shot??? I would think the stores would have better technology than this, especially if you have everyone walking around with iPhones and iPads n



Lol!!! Sucks  this purchase was completed last Thursday and was supposed to ship 2nd day air and I have yet to receive anything. All I know is that the purchase went through. They keep telling me they're gonna send it ASAP and that was like on Saturday. Still nada! I just want to know when it comes in case I need to make arrangements! Blah! How's bergdorf? Do you know?


----------



## MsLVinDC

xoQueeenBee said:


> Lol!!! Sucks  this purchase was completed last Thursday and was supposed to ship 2nd day air and I have yet to receive anything. All I know is that the purchase went through. They keep telling me they're gonna send it ASAP and that was like on Saturday. Still nada! I just want to know when it comes in case I need to make arrangements! Blah! How's bergdorf? Do you know?




Sorry I don't. That really sucks especially since they require a direct signature...what if you're not home..that's another day waiting.


----------



## xoQueeenBee

MsLVinDC said:


> Sorry I don't. That really sucks especially since they require a direct signature...what if you're not home..that's another day waiting.



Right?! Blah. I don't even know if it's FedEx or ups lol they have different schedules so depending on who's delivering I have to have someone here during that time


----------



## MsLVinDC

xoQueeenBee said:


> Right?! Blah. I don't even know if it's FedEx or ups lol they have different schedules so depending on who's delivering I have to have someone here during that time




Probably fedex.


----------



## xoQueeenBee

MsLVinDC said:


> Probably fedex.



Thanks. You've been wayyyy more helpful than my SA.  I've had better experiences with Hermes SAs come to think about it. Is is because they don't know me or that they don't care at all? Lol


----------



## MsLVinDC

Can the Chanel gods place a black half moon woc with shw in my lap, pleaaaaase!!!???


----------



## MsLVinDC

xoQueeenBee said:


> Thanks. You've been wayyyy more helpful than my SA.  I've had better experiences with Hermes SAs come to think about it. Is is because they don't know me or that they don't care at all? Lol




Oh, not a problem...my pleasure...we are just Chanel chattering away...


----------



## xoQueeenBee

MsLVinDC said:


> Oh, not a problem...my pleasure...we are just Chanel chattering away...



 what did you order?


----------



## MsLVinDC

xoQueeenBee said:


> what did you order?




What I thought was going to be my summer cross body but it's going right back, I'm not even opening the box. &#128530; the daily zippy cross body bag.


----------



## xoQueeenBee

MsLVinDC said:


> What I thought was going to be my summer cross body but it's going right back, I'm not even opening the box. &#128530; the daily zippy cross body bag.



Oh no! What happened?!


----------



## georgiegirl27

MsLVinDC said:


> Can the Chanel gods place a black half moon woc with shw in my lap, pleaaaaase!!!???


Giggling... Always worth an ask! lol x


----------



## georgiegirl27

I value good customer service and simply won 't buy if the customer service isn't there - especially on high end goods... :/ x


----------



## xoQueeenBee

georgiegirl27 said:


> I value good customer service and simply won 't buy if the customer service isn't there - especially on high end goods... :/ x



Same here! I don't expect bells & whistles but at least have the decency to communicate with a potential long-time customer. I decided to buy it here because I heard so many good things about it only to be snubbed and shunned. Customer service is LACKING big time!


----------



## georgiegirl27

xoQueeenBee said:


> Same here! I don't expect bells & whistles but at least have the decency to communicate with a potential long-time customer. I decided to buy it here because I heard so many good things about it only to be snubbed and shunned. Customer service is LACKING big time!


That's dreadful.  
I am a great believer in praising staff (and stores) when the service is good, but when it is NOT good (in particular, when the basics of courtesy and good manners are missing, then I (politely) say so - to the Manager!  Since the service you received was it seems sadly lacking, maybe ask to see the manager and bring it to his/her attention? x


----------



## xoQueeenBee

georgiegirl27 said:


> That's dreadful.
> I am a great believer in praising staff (and stores) when the service is good, but when it is NOT good (in particular, when the basics of courtesy and good manners are missing, then I (politely) say so - to the Manager!  Since the service you received was it seems sadly lacking, maybe ask to see the manager and bring it to his/her attention? x



I wish I could but this was an ecommerce order.  like, I would totally go up the chain of command. I have reached out to the "head" of the ecommerce department but I have yet to hear back from her. It's really.. I don't know. Odd? What a letdown. :/ I will try to contact them via the site's "contact us" and just let them know how their staff is doing.


----------



## lilss

MsLVinDC said:


> Really?? I find a ton of extreme lowballers on that site.


 
That's true too, i've had a bunch of low ball offers ullhair: but there's a group/community of chanel buyers/sellers that's pretty good and respectful with not doing that since they themselves own several chanel pieces and know the value. Doesnt hurt to try


----------



## MsLVinDC

lilss said:


> That's true too, i've had a bunch of low ball offers ullhair: but there's a group/community of chanel buyers/sellers that's pretty good and respectful with not doing that since they themselves own several chanel pieces and know the value. Doesnt hurt to try




Oh okay!  I've only tried reselling my LV and coach, and the disrespectful lowball offers I've gotten left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## deltalady

xoQueeenBee said:


> Having a less than stellar experience with hirshleifers. Is this common?



My experience was less than stellar also. I emailed them about a sale shoe since that was the only way to purchase it from their website. It took someone 5 days to respond and since it was that long, of course the shoe was gone. Same thing when I emailed about purchasing a GST. Won't be dealing with them any longer!!! Nordstrom Downtown Seattle on the other hand was phenomenal.


----------



## xoQueeenBee

deltalady said:


> My experience was less than stellar also. I emailed them about a sale shoe since that was the only way to purchase it from their website. It took someone 5 days to respond and since it was that long, of course the shoe was gone. Same thing when I emailed about purchasing a GST. Won't be dealing with them any longer!!! Nordstrom Downtown Seattle on the other hand was phenomenal.



I'm sorry you're having a sh*tty time too. Blah. You'd think at the caliber of the goods they're selling, they would have above par customer service.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Neiman Marcus has been the best to deal with so far for me. Unfortunately, they don't have what u want.


----------



## amanda.elaine

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks for the info about Yoogi's Closet!
> 
> Wow, I'm very surprised Chanel won't be making any Boys for a while since they are wildly popular! I wonder what their reasoning is, did they tell you? I'm very happy I got one when I did and I will buy another one this Summer if I can because I love them!
> 
> I just read your new comment. So they may take a break with the Boys, but only temporarily....that's OK, at least they will still be made! Plus, the info is 2 years old, maybe they'll change their mind


I am surprised that Chanel is not making boys either! I just bought my first boy and my first Chanel and I LOVE IT! it is so much edgier than the classic I find (which is also beautiful). As a result I am trying to sell a couple of other purses to pay for it haha but it's a chanel


----------



## xoQueeenBee

Still no word on my order confirmation/tracking info. What a joke. I feel like I'm getting scammed!


----------



## MsLVinDC

xoQueeenBee said:


> Oh no! What happened?!




The SA fudged the dimensions. I sent pics showing exactly what I needed it to hold.


----------



## xoQueeenBee

MsLVinDC said:


> The SA fudged the dimensions. I sent pics showing exactly what I needed it to hold.



Lulz. Wut. Siiiigh. And they're aware that they effed up? Btw, just as I suspected, a ups sticky was left by my door. Yaay &#128530;


----------



## lilss

BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Ladies,
I want to take a moment share my experiences with the seller $guitarbuyer$ on ebay. I was looking to purchase a Chanel Caviar Medium Flap bag, and was trying to authenticate the bag through here on purseforum. The lisiting did not have detailed pictures of the CC turnknob showing the 2 screws and CHANEL/PARIS engraving, and I know the authenticators look for this. When I messaged the seller for photos, this was his response: 
_"If you cannot judge whether this bag is authentic or not by looking at the detailed pictures in the description and our seller feedback, I would strongly recommend not buying any luxury goods online whether be it from us or any other seller."_

So I explained that in order for buyers to authenticate purses prior, it would be helpful to post these pictures, esp for a $4-5K bag. And his response was:
_"Any seller can send you a thousand pictures that can be found all over the internet with no problem. So now you have those pictures. Great!_
_What guarantees you that the item you will receive is the item that you were sent pictures of and had &#8220;Authenticated&#8221;?_
_What guarantees you that the seller even has the item and not going to send you a box of rocks?_

_You want me to tell you what guarantees you that you will receive exactly what is described and pictured? THE SELLER&#8217;S FEEDBACK!_

Look at how problematic you already are, and that&#8217;s BEFORE you even bought anything&#8230;
Imagine if we actually sold you something? No thank you!

_And good luck getting some pictures &#8220;Authenticated&#8221;&#8230;_
_Any seller can send you pictures of &#8220;Authentic&#8221; items and actually mail you a box of rocks&#8230;_
_Use a little common sense..."_

Please be very careful buying from this seller!!!


----------



## poohbag

lilss said:


> BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I want to take a moment to warn you from buying from $guitarbuyer$ on ebay. I was looking to purchase a Chanel Caviar Medium Flap bag, and was trying to authenticate the bag through here on purseforum. The lisiting did not have detailed pictures of the CC turnknob showing the 2 screws and CHANEL/PARIS engraving, and I know the authenticators look for this. When I messaged the seller for photos, this was his response:
> _"If you cannot judge whether this bag is authentic or not by looking at the detailed pictures in the description and our seller feedback, I would strongly recommend not buying any luxury goods online whether be it from us or any other seller."_
> 
> So I explained that in order for buyers to authenticate purses prior, it would be helpful to post these pictures, esp for a $4-5K bag. And his response was:
> _"Any seller can send you a thousand pictures that can be found all over the internet with no problem. So now you have those pictures. Great!_
> _What guarantees you that the item you will receive is the item that you were sent pictures of and had &#8220;Authenticated&#8221;?_
> _What guarantees you that the seller even has the item and not going to send you a box of rocks?_
> 
> _You want me to tell you what guarantees you that you will receive exactly what is described and pictured? THE SELLER&#8217;S FEEDBACK!_
> 
> Look at how problematic you already are, and that&#8217;s BEFORE you even bought anything&#8230;
> Imagine if we actually sold you something? No thank you!
> 
> _And good luck getting some pictures &#8220;Authenticated&#8221;&#8230;_
> _Any seller can send you pictures of &#8220;Authentic&#8221; items and actually mail you a box of rocks&#8230;_
> _Use a little common sense..."_
> 
> Please be very careful buying from this seller!!!



Geez!  That was totally uncalled for and rude :censor: when you've asked an absolutely legitimate question.  Have you posted this in the ebay forum and the dedicated thread/sticky in the shopping subforum where we can post fake bag listings?

Thanks for sharing this terrible experience.  I wouldn't touch any of this seller's stuff with a ten foot pole!


----------



## lilss

poohbag said:


> Geez!  That was totally uncalled for and rude :censor: when you've asked an absolutely legitimate question.  Have you posted this in the ebay forum and the dedicated thread/sticky in the shopping subforum where we can post fake bag listings?


 
I haven't because I'm not confident or sure if the item is actually fake, but wanted to share my experiences when requesting for additional photos for authentication


----------



## lilss

poohbag said:


> Geez!  That was totally uncalled for and rude :censor: when you've asked an absolutely legitimate question.  Have you posted this in the ebay forum and the dedicated thread/sticky in the shopping subforum where we can post fake bag listings?
> 
> Thanks for sharing this terrible experience.  I wouldn't touch any of this seller's stuff with a ten foot pole!


 


lilss said:


> I haven't yet but would definitely love to! I want to warn all ladies of this rude seller who is unhelpful, accusatory and extremely disrespectful.
> 
> If you have the link to the thread, I'll definitely post
> 
> thanks for the info!!


 
Also - i'm not sure if the item is necessarily "fake", it's just he was very rude


----------



## lillyn79

What are you actually warning us about? A rude seller or a seller that sells fakes? 

I


----------



## lilss

lillyn79 said:


> What are you actually warning us about? A rude seller or a seller that sells fakes?
> 
> I


 
More of a rude seller and seems extremely suspicious that he got so defensive over requesting additional pictures for authentication.


----------



## lillyn79

a rude seller does not make the item fake. If you needed additional photos to authenticate it how could you deem it as fake. Suspicion alone is not enough...did the authenticators actually tell you it was fake?

Sorry I don't mean to cause trouble, I'm just having a hard time understanding you "beware" post.


----------



## Chanbal

lilss said:


> BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I want to take a moment to warn you from buying from $guitarbuyer$ on ebay. I was looking to purchase a Chanel Caviar Medium Flap bag, and was trying to authenticate the bag through here on purseforum. The lisiting did not have detailed pictures of the CC turnknob showing the 2 screws and CHANEL/PARIS engraving, and I know the authenticators look for this. When I messaged the seller for photos, this was his response:
> _"If you cannot judge whether this bag is authentic or not by looking at the detailed pictures in the description and our seller feedback, I would strongly recommend not buying any luxury goods online whether be it from us or any other seller."_
> 
> So I explained that in order for buyers to authenticate purses prior, it would be helpful to post these pictures, esp for a $4-5K bag. And his response was:
> _"Any seller can send you a thousand pictures that can be found all over the internet with no problem. So now you have those pictures. Great!_
> _What guarantees you that the item you will receive is the item that you were sent pictures of and had &#8220;Authenticated&#8221;?_
> _What guarantees you that the seller even has the item and not going to send you a box of rocks?_
> 
> _You want me to tell you what guarantees you that you will receive exactly what is described and pictured? THE SELLER&#8217;S FEEDBACK!_
> 
> Look at how problematic you already are, and that&#8217;s BEFORE you even bought anything&#8230;
> Imagine if we actually sold you something? No thank you!
> 
> _And good luck getting some pictures &#8220;Authenticated&#8221;&#8230;_
> _Any seller can send you pictures of &#8220;Authentic&#8221; items and actually mail you a box of rocks&#8230;_
> _Use a little common sense..."_
> 
> Please be very careful buying from this seller!!!


Thanks for sharing this with us. I'll keep this seller on my 'stay away list'.


----------



## lilss

lillyn79 said:


> a rude seller does make the item fake. If you needed additional photos to authenticate it how could you deem it as fake. Suspicion alone is not enough...did the authenticators actually tell you it was fake?
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to cause trouble, I'm just having a hard time understanding you "beware" post.


 
No worries - I simply wanted to share information that if someone wanted to work with this seller, he will probably not want to provide additional photos for authentication - instead his responses were very defensive, insulting and rude about it

I am not reporting the item is fake, just sharing my experiences and his direct responses


----------



## Chanbal

For the ladies and gents that know a lot about fashion (not my case ), is that right that small bags and small watches are coming back to fashion? I heard that they would replace the oversized items that have been quite fashionable during the last years.


----------



## poohbag

lilss said:


> More of a rude seller and seems extremely suspicious that he got so defensive over requesting additional pictures for authentication.





lillyn79 said:


> a rude seller does make the item fake. If you needed additional photos to authenticate it how could you deem it as fake. Suspicion alone is not enough...did the authenticators actually tell you it was fake?
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to cause trouble, I'm just having a hard time understanding you "beware" post.





lilss said:


> Is this the correct sticky?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/fake-chanel-post-it-here-42018.html
> 
> Thanks doll!





lillyn79 said:


> What are you actually warning us about? A rude seller or a seller that sells fakes?
> 
> I



OK oops my bad so maybe OP shouldn't post it to the fake Chanel thread as I suggested   No one is saying the seller has a fake and we shouldn't assume.  I have never bought a bag from ebay but it's very helpful to hear about others' experiences here.  From what I have read, it seems in general, others have said that when sellers are this defensive and unwilling to help with a simple and legitimate request such as OP's, there may be something fishy going on and it's best to steer clear.


----------



## calflu

I think OP simply want to warn ppl.

We don't have enough info to say if the item is fake or not but based on seller's response, this is indeed one of those sellers that you don't want to work with, authentic or fake




lillyn79 said:


> a rude seller does not make the item fake. If you needed additional photos to authenticate it how could you deem it as fake. Suspicion alone is not enough...did the authenticators actually tell you it was fake?
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to cause trouble, I'm just having a hard time understanding you "beware" post.


----------



## calflu

So sorry you run into such a rude seller.

Happy that your wallet is safe for now until you find another friendly seller with authentic items!






lilss said:


> BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I want to take a moment share my experiences with the seller $guitarbuyer$ on ebay. I was looking to purchase a Chanel Caviar Medium Flap bag, and was trying to authenticate the bag through here on purseforum. The lisiting did not have detailed pictures of the CC turnknob showing the 2 screws and CHANEL/PARIS engraving, and I know the authenticators look for this. When I messaged the seller for photos, this was his response:
> _"If you cannot judge whether this bag is authentic or not by looking at the detailed pictures in the description and our seller feedback, I would strongly recommend not buying any luxury goods online whether be it from us or any other seller."_
> 
> So I explained that in order for buyers to authenticate purses prior, it would be helpful to post these pictures, esp for a $4-5K bag. And his response was:
> _"Any seller can send you a thousand pictures that can be found all over the internet with no problem. So now you have those pictures. Great!_
> _What guarantees you that the item you will receive is the item that you were sent pictures of and had Authenticated?_
> _What guarantees you that the seller even has the item and not going to send you a box of rocks?_
> 
> _You want me to tell you what guarantees you that you will receive exactly what is described and pictured? THE SELLERS FEEDBACK!_
> 
> Look at how problematic you already are, and thats BEFORE you even bought anything
> Imagine if we actually sold you something? No thank you!
> 
> _And good luck getting some pictures Authenticated_
> _Any seller can send you pictures of Authentic items and actually mail you a box of rocks_
> _Use a little common sense..."_
> 
> Please be very careful buying from this seller!!!


----------



## lilss

calflu said:


> So sorry you run into such a rude seller.
> 
> Happy that your wallet is safe for now until you find another friendly seller with authentic items!


 
Thank you so much! I've worked with a ton of great sellers, and whenever someone doesn't want to provide additional photos, i just move along, no problem. 

I was very close in purchasing and was ready to buy but after reading his alarming response, I was completely in shock.


----------



## lillyn79

lilss said:


> Thank you so much! I've worked with a ton of great sellers, and whenever someone doesn't want to provide additional photos, i just move along, no problem.
> 
> I was very close in purchasing and was ready to buy but after reading his alarming response, I was completely in shock.


This is a very common response from Hermes re-sellers ( not wanting to provide additional photos for authentication purposes). I completely  understand the situation now....they usually want to sell to people who know the brand. I saw the listing and their feedback, the listings look good and all their stuff is authentic...so at the end, you are just warning us about a rude seller. Got it! Not an actual buying experience.


----------



## lilss

lillyn79 said:


> This is a very common response from Hermes re-sellers ( not wanting to provide additional photos for authentication purposes). I completely  understand the situation now....they usually want to sell to people who know the brand. I saw the listing and their feedback, the listings look good and all their stuff is authentic...so at the end, you are just warning us about a rude seller. Got it! Not an actual buying experience.


Correct. I was merely sharing my experience regarding an attempt to verify and authenticate the chanel. And that may be true for Hermes re-sellers, however, it is very typical for chanel buyers to request pictures of the MADE IN and Chanel stamps, the markings on the back of CC lock and a close of the hologram. I'm certainly not an expert, but I am an experienced chanel buyer. I simply asked the seller if he could post additional detailed photos and that was the response I received. When I said I'd be sharing my experience, he then threatened to say he'd sue me for defamation and the $4-5k I so wanted to spend my dollars on will go to legal fees - which all in all is ridiculous because I'm directing quoting his responses. I am not claiming that his items are or are not authentic, but based on poor customer experience, authentic or not, no one appreciates to be insulted or attacked.  Thought it might be helpful to other buyers


----------



## lillyn79

You posted their eBay seller name on the "fake chanel" post.... No wonder they threaten you with legal action. You also started your OP with: "BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" As if they had scammed you, and other TPFrs responded that they are going to avoid this seller because of your posts...


----------



## steffy000

lillyn79 said:


> You posted their eBay seller name on the "fake chanel" post.... No wonder they threaten you with legal action. You also started your OP with: "BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" As if they had scammed you, and other TPFrs responded that they are going to avoid this seller because of your posts...


Threats of legal action under these circumstances are nonsense and clearly an attempt to bully her.  lilss, I applaud you for bringing a rude and combative seller to everyone's attention.  TPFers always discuss their good and bad service experiences.  I don't recall her saying his item was fake merely that he would not aide in her quest to determine authenticity.


----------



## BeautifiedM

Whether the bag is authentic or not, customer service is everything. Totally understand your experience.


lilss said:


> Correct. I was merely sharing my experience regarding an attempt to verify and authenticate the chanel. And that may be true for Hermes re-sellers, however, it is very typical for chanel buyers to request pictures of the MADE IN and Chanel stamps, the markings on the back of CC lock and a close of the hologram. I'm certainly not an expert, but I am an experienced chanel buyer. I simply asked the seller if he could post additional detailed photos and that was the response I received. When I said I'd be sharing my experience, he then threatened to say he'd sue me for defamation and the $4-5k I so wanted to spend my dollars on will go to legal fees - which all in all is ridiculous because I'm directing quoting his responses. I am not claiming that his items are or are not authentic, but based on poor customer experience, authentic or not, no one appreciates to be insulted or attacked.  Thought it might be helpful to other buyers


----------



## lilss

lillyn79 said:


> You posted their eBay seller name on the "fake chanel" post.... No wonder they threaten you with legal action. You also started your OP with: "BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" As if they had scammed you, and other TPFrs responded that they are going to avoid this seller because of your posts...


to clarify, the seller threatened me before i had even posted anything at all. these are my opinions and reviews and also direct quotes from the seller. sorry that i caused an alarm with my BEWARE!!! remark, I was just in shock. 

also - i quickly removed the post on the "fake chanel" thread because i realized the purpose of that thread wasn't to warn people of rude sellers, instead, its about fake products. that was my fault for jumping the gun when another TPFs recommended that approach. also, other TPFs have responded that I'm simply sharing the experience. additionally - in all my posts, i did say i am not claiming the item is fake, but that it was bad experience.


----------



## lilss

steffy000 said:


> Threats of legal action under these circumstances are nonsense and clearly an attempt to bully her.  lilss, I applaud you for bringing a rude and combative seller to everyone's attention.  TPFers always discuss their good and bad service experiences.  I don't recall her saying his item was fake merely that he would not aide in her quest to determine authenticity.


Thank you. That's was really my intent


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Does anyone know if we have to pay taxes (going through customs) returning back to the US? I will be leaving for Paris soon and have high hopes of purchasing some bags from Chanel and LV. I know that there is a bag limit of one per person? I will be going with my hubby. Let's say I purchase two or three bags, and if I claim them at customs, will I pay tax? Can anyone describe/explain their experience, or give advice on what to do? Although I have traveled outside the US plenty of times, I have never returned with expensive purchases that I would need to claim. TIA!!


----------



## MapleLuxe

PuccaNGaru said:


> Does anyone know if we have to pay taxes (going through customs) returning back to the US? I will be leaving for Paris soon and have high hopes of purchasing some bags from Chanel and LV. I know that there is a bag limit of one per person? I will be going with my hubby. Let's say I purchase two or three bags, and if I claim them at customs, will I pay tax? Can anyone describe/explain their experience, or give advice on what to do? Although I have traveled outside the US plenty of times, I have never returned with expensive purchases that I would need to claim. TIA!!



I am under the impression that items over a certain amount.. I think it is anything over 800USD must be declared at customs at your arrival. You will then pay a certain tax on that.

It all depends how you bring your goods home. I had a friend put all her shopping purchases in her 2 suitcases with the intention not to declare them. When the suitcases were opened (she was stopped randomly) she really shot herself in the foot by having brand new, unworn BOXED items with receipts in her possession. If they had been packed without boxes and invoiced as if they were her possessions I think she would have gotten away with it.

I personally am a total wuss. Id declare it and pay whatever just not to have any trouble. The only time I'd attempt the above is if it was shoes and I had worn them on my holiday so the soles looked used.


----------



## tutushopper

PuccaNGaru said:


> Does anyone know if we have to pay taxes (going through customs) returning back to the US? I will be leaving for Paris soon and have high hopes of purchasing some bags from Chanel and LV. I know that there is a bag limit of one per person? I will be going with my hubby. Let's say I purchase two or three bags, and if I claim them at customs, will I pay tax? Can anyone describe/explain their experience, or give advice on what to do? Although I have traveled outside the US plenty of times, I have never returned with expensive purchases that I would need to claim. TIA!!



The law is pretty clear about the amount of goods, and I do believe it's still $800.  If you get caught not declaring items you not only have to pay the tax but a penalty as well.  You could theoretically be convicted of a crime, but I think they just make you pay the fees & penalty.  I know some talk about not declaring things, but I'd go the safe route and declare what you bought.  To get the rebates you have to have the items unworn while you are in Paris.  I don't know if the customs in Paris has a connecting database to the US or not.  I'm like the above poster; I declare.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## Kitty S.

The exemption is still $800. You pay 3% for the next $1000 and higher % after that (according to some tariff schedule, which was 7 or 9% as of Feb coming back from Paris).
http://answers.usa.gov/system/templ.../Imports-Personal-Effects-and-Household-Goods


----------



## steffy000

why are people asking for series numbers on this forum?  isn't that your personal private number for your bag...to guarantee authenticity?  someone keeps asking for them, seemed quite odd to me....?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

hi all please help found a website, catwalk genius does anyone know it?? claims to sell chanel bags?


----------



## deltalady

PuccaNGaru said:


> Does anyone know if we have to pay taxes (going through customs) returning back to the US? I will be leaving for Paris soon and have high hopes of purchasing some bags from Chanel and LV. I know that there is a bag limit of one per person? I will be going with my hubby. Let's say I purchase two or three bags, and if I claim them at customs, will I pay tax? Can anyone describe/explain their experience, or give advice on what to do? Although I have traveled outside the US plenty of times, I have never returned with expensive purchases that I would need to claim. TIA!!



You and your hubby can combine the purchases and get an exemption of $1600.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Thank you for all your input. I am a wuss myself and am very paranoid. I will def. declare. Thanks for the info!


----------



## calflu

Most ppl ask for style code # 

I am not sure if I see the serial number questions. 



steffy000 said:


> why are people asking for series numbers on this forum?  isn't that your personal private number for your bag...to guarantee authenticity?  someone keeps asking for them, seemed quite odd to me....?


----------



## tutushopper

steffy000 said:


> why are people asking for series numbers on this forum?  isn't that your personal private number for your bag...to guarantee authenticity?  someone keeps asking for them, seemed quite odd to me....?



Serial numbers date a bag, so, say the 19xxxxxx is from 2014 and the 151xxxxx is from 2011 and 15xxxxx is from 1990 (the total number of digits matter, from 7 to 8).  There is some give in these time frames, as some bags ship at different times from Chanel and some also may sit in slow moving stores.  Sometimes people are trying to see if a given bag comes from the time the seller says it does, or they just want a bag from that time period.

The hologram sticker that you refer to is an inventory control number.  It does not guarantee authenticity as someone could put one into a fake bag.  There are several factors that determine if a bag is authentic or not.

Other times people may mistakenly refer to series as asking for the bag code, which is a series of numbers and letters that defines what a bag is, what material it comes in, and there is also a color code.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## pennypenny

Recently purchased chanel woc from paris. All along I thought woc on black caviar can also come in silver hw. However I've been to two of their boutiques (Rue Cambon and St Honore) and both mentioned that woc on caviar only comes in gold hw. So i ended up buying with gold hw. Is it true?

I love it too but I really wanted the silver hw better.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

deltalady said:


> You and your hubby can combine the purchases and get an exemption of $1600.



Thanks for the info. I've always read about ladies/gents that go to Europe and purchase their goodies and write about how much they saved with the VAT. However, none have really mentioned anything about paying custom taxes and then how much they really did save after everything was said and done.


----------



## steffy000

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thanks for the info. I've always read about ladies/gents that go to Europe and purchase their goodies and write about how much they saved with the VAT. However, none have really mentioned anything about paying custom taxes and then how much they really did save after everything was said and done.


interesting, I'm headed to Paris in a few weeks, so it sounds like it 's definitely not any cheaper and may be more expensive.....(trying to follow the convo, sorry if I got it wrong)


----------



## steffy000

tutushopper said:


> Serial numbers date a bag, so, say the 19xxxxxx is from 2014 and the 151xxxxx is from 2011 and 15xxxxx is from 1990 (the total number of digits matter, from 7 to 8).  There is some give in these time frames, as some bags ship at different times from Chanel and some also may sit in slow moving stores.  Sometimes people are trying to see if a given bag comes from the time the seller says it does, or they just want a bag from that time period.
> 
> The hologram sticker that you refer to is an inventory control number.  It does not guarantee authenticity as someone could put one into a fake bag.  There are several factors that determine if a bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Other times people may mistakenly refer to series as asking for the bag code, which is a series of numbers and letters that defines what a bag is, what material it comes in, and there is also a color code.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *rainbow!*


thanks for the info Tutu


----------



## janni8080

pennypenny said:


> Recently purchased chanel woc from paris. All along I thought woc on black caviar can also come in silver hw. However I've been to two of their boutiques (Rue Cambon and St Honore) and both mentioned that woc on caviar only comes in gold hw. So i ended up buying with gold hw. Is it true?
> 
> I love it too but I really wanted the silver hw better.



Black caviar woc with shw is seasonal, black caviar with ghw is now part of the permanent collection hth


----------



## BCD242

PuccaNGaru said:


> Does anyone know if we have to pay taxes (going through customs) returning back to the US? I will be leaving for Paris soon and have high hopes of purchasing some bags from Chanel and LV. I know that there is a bag limit of one per person? I will be going with my hubby. Let's say I purchase two or three bags, and if I claim them at customs, will I pay tax? Can anyone describe/explain their experience, or give advice on what to do? Although I have traveled outside the US plenty of times, I have never returned with expensive purchases that I would need to claim. TIA!!




I just bought my first Chanel handbag in Paris last month. It retails for $3300 in the US and for 2300 euro in Europe. The VAT is 11%. So we ended up paying $2047 euro (at the time it was the equivalent to about 2750 USD). Then when we flew home to the states, we declared the purchase and payed $60 in taxes (which when you really think about it, isn't much on that kind of purchase). I would definitely declare it and pay the tax, just for the piece of mind. 

Even with declaring the purchase in the states and the euro to dollar conversion, when everything was said and done, we still saved nearly $500. 

Hope this helps answer some of your questions.


----------



## georgiegirl27

BCD242 said:


> I just bought my first Chanel handbag in Paris last month. It retails for $3300 in the US and for 2300 euro in Europe. The VAT is 11%. So we ended up paying $2047 euro (at the time it was the equivalent to about 2750 USD). Then when we flew home to the states, we declared the purchase and payed $60 in taxes (which when you really think about it, isn't much on that kind of purchase). I would definitely declare it and pay the tax, just for the piece of mind.
> 
> Even with declaring the purchase in the states and the euro to dollar conversion, when everything was said and done, we still saved nearly $500.
> 
> Hope this helps answer some of your questions.


Thanks for that BCD242 - I am seriously considering nipping over to Paris for a handbag trip!   x


----------



## steffy000

BCD242 said:


> I just bought my first Chanel handbag in Paris last month. It retails for $3300 in the US and for 2300 euro in Europe. The VAT is 11%. So we ended up paying $2047 euro (at the time it was the equivalent to about 2750 USD). Then when we flew home to the states, we declared the purchase and payed $60 in taxes (which when you really think about it, isn't much on that kind of purchase). I would definitely declare it and pay the tax, just for the piece of mind.
> 
> Even with declaring the purchase in the states and the euro to dollar conversion, when everything was said and done, we still saved nearly $500.
> 
> Hope this helps answer some of your questions.


very helpful!  thanks!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Don't particularly like the bag but love the colours  x

(apologies for the quality of the photos - they are screenshots of the website viewed on a computer screen)


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Thank you, BCD242!! That helps a lot! When you think about the tax you paid, it really isn't a whole lot considering. And you are right, paying that gives you the peace of mind. I'm at the airport, sitting at my gate waiting for my flight to Paris!!!!!  I'm so excited.


----------



## georgiegirl27

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thank you, BCD242!! That helps a lot! When you think about the tax you paid, it really isn't a whole lot considering. And you are right, paying that gives you the peace of mind. I'm at the airport, sitting at my gate waiting for my flight to Paris!!!!!  I'm so excited.


OOooh, have a GREAT time in Paris!!  (and in Chanel!)   x


----------



## BCD242

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thank you, BCD242!! That helps a lot! When you think about the tax you paid, it really isn't a whole lot considering. And you are right, paying that gives you the peace of mind. I'm at the airport, sitting at my gate waiting for my flight to Paris!!!!!  I'm so excited.




Have a wonderful time in Paris! Hope you find some lovely Chanel goodies


----------



## MsLVinDC

Does anyone have a great Nordies SA you can recommend?  Please pm me!


----------



## tutushopper

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thank you, BCD242!! That helps a lot! When you think about the tax you paid, it really isn't a whole lot considering. And you are right, paying that gives you the peace of mind. I'm at the airport, sitting at my gate waiting for my flight to Paris!!!!!  I'm so excited.



Ooooh bon voyage and have a fabulous trip!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## that_claudz

What do you all think of the new yellow? (Pardon me, I don't know the name!) 

I just saw a yen timeless wallet in the yellow. I love it but DH doesn't! It's the last one and I don't know if I should take the plunge. 

Do you think the yellow will stand the test of time? I am also concerned colour transfer. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## tutushopper

that_claudz said:


> What do you all think of the new yellow? (Pardon me, I don't know the name!)
> 
> I just saw a yen timeless wallet in the yellow. I love it but DH doesn't! It's the last one and I don't know if I should take the plunge.
> 
> Do you think the yellow will stand the test of time? I am also concerned colour transfer.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



If you love it, get it!  That's all that counts.  It's a wallet and will be a happy cheery reminder every time you take it out!  I'd get it if it were me!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## that_claudz

tutushopper said:


> If you love it, get it!  That's all that counts.  It's a wallet and will be a happy cheery reminder every time you take it out!  I'd get it if it were me!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> chasing my *rainbow!*




Oh Tutu you enabler you! 

I actually went in to look for the new Fuchsia like your lovely bag but of course here down under we don't have it yet! 

I liked how bright it was but since it was a little on the fluro side, I am worried I will get over it eventually. And for that amount of money, I want it to be something I'll love forever?   

Do you know what other colours are coming out this season that I might like?


----------



## calflu

Fuchsia is gorgeous and can be worn year round

I found it looks different indoor and outdoor. 

Another great color will be turquoise! Light pink is beautiful too! 



that_claudz said:


> Oh Tutu you enabler you!
> 
> I actually went in to look for the new Fuchsia like your lovely bag but of course here down under we don't have it yet!
> 
> I liked how bright it was but since it was a little on the fluro side, I am worried I will get over it eventually. And for that amount of money, I want it to be something I'll love forever?
> 
> Do you know what other colours are coming out this season that I might like?


----------



## that_claudz

calflu said:


> Fuchsia is gorgeous and can be worn year round
> 
> I found it looks different indoor and outdoor.
> 
> Another great color will be turquoise! Light pink is beautiful too!




Do you know if they are making fuchsia in caviar? 

I think I saw the turquoise... It looked quite dark in person though but I was told it's current season. 

It's all too hard and I didn't want to buy it on impulse!


----------



## tutushopper

that_claudz said:


> Oh Tutu you enabler you!
> 
> I actually went in to look for the new Fuchsia like your lovely bag but of course here down under we don't have it yet!
> 
> I liked how bright it was but since it was a little on the fluro side, I am worried I will get over it eventually. And for that amount of money, I want it to be something I'll love forever?
> 
> Do you know what other colours are coming out this season that I might like?



I don't know what colors you like, but the fuchsia lamb is amazing, as is the patent metallic blue and fuchsia.  I know all of these are coming in some form of wallets (zip wallet for the patent metallic ones and the pink lamb fuchsia in long wallet, short wallet, card holder at least).  The yellow I thought was happy and bright, and if you love yellow, I don't think you'd tire of it.  I am still searching for my yellow from this season; if I don't find it soon, I'll be hunting down a wallet or something.  There is also a great orange patent, again happy and bright.  There is a turquoise that's amazzzzzzzzzzing in lamb and pretty darn happy and gorgeous in patent, too.  The green that's so elusive is a bright kelly green, which again, is a great true green.  I'm blowing it all on this rainbow this season, trying to complete as much as I can find.  I expect to use all that I buy forever, then hand it down to the next generation to enjoy as much as I have (once they pry them from my cold...well, you know).  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## calflu

I know UK gets beautiful raspberry boy. I don't know if US or Aus gets it but it so beautiful!!

Here is what I saw on IG






that_claudz said:


> Do you know if they are making fuchsia in caviar?
> 
> I think I saw the turquoise... It looked quite dark in person though but I was told it's current season.
> 
> It's all too hard and I didn't want to buy it on impulse!


----------



## that_claudz

Thanks Tutu! 

I would love a rainbow too! The only colour I'm not too fussed on is blue. But I'm adventurous with most other colours! 

I think the only thing that is making me timid is because I'm still relatively new to Chanel... I have been saving hard and want to make sure each piece I purchase will be loved by me for a long time to come!


----------



## georgiegirl27

calflu said:


> I know UK gets beautiful raspberry boy. I don't know if US or Aus gets it but it so beautiful!!
> 
> Here is what I saw on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544077


Mmmm&#8230; I keep thinking I should go back and get it when I see it again on here!   

tutushopper - do you happen to have a photo of the turquoise lambskin/patent please? x


----------



## calflu

Go for it!!

And this is the turquoise lamb skin 





georgiegirl27 said:


> Mmmm I keep thinning I should go back and get it when I see it again on here!
> 
> 
> 
> tutushopper - do you happen to have a photo of the turquoise lambskin/patent please? x


----------



## georgiegirl27

calflu said:


> Go for it!!
> 
> And this is the turquoise lamb skin
> View attachment 2544915


Oooooh&#8230;.. how gorgeous does THAT look!   

Thank you so much Calflu - that was very kind of you!  (if you find a pic of the patent too, please could you also add it? ))

Go for it??? Go for it???  I daren't even begin to tell you what my wish list is looking like at the minute!  haha..x


----------



## calflu

Someone post it in 2014 SS thread. You can look for it! I am having trouble finding it for you at the moment 

And you are not alone in terms of long wish list!!! I am having problem nailing down what I want to get for the season!!





georgiegirl27 said:


> Oooooh.. how gorgeous does THAT look!
> 
> Thank you so much Calflu - that was very kind of you!  (if you find a pic of the patent too, please could you also add it? ))
> 
> Go for it??? Go for it???  I daren't even begin to tell you what my wish list is looking like at the minute!  haha..x


----------



## georgiegirl27

calflu said:


> Someone post it in 2014 SS thread. You can look for it! I am having trouble finding it for you at the moment
> 
> And you are not alone in terms of long wish list!!! I am having problem nailing down what I want to get for the season!!


Thanks for the tip - over to look for it now  

I think that's a good sign - there are LOTS to choose from this season - we just have to be able to find them! lol x


----------



## impulsive

Here you go girls....


----------



## georgiegirl27

impulsive said:


> Here you go girls....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2545014
> View attachment 2545015


Aaaaaw,  Thank You so much impulsive  x


----------



## vivelebag

Hi ladies, this is a random question. I was organizing my bags and this fell out of my reissue box from the Paris flagship. Do these come with all the bags purchased at Rue Cambon?


----------



## anasa

I'm pretty sure that was part of their Christmas packaging a while back. (Maybe 2 years ago? Not sure.)



vivelebag said:


> Hi ladies, this is a random question. I was organizing my bags and this fell out of my reissue box from the Paris flagship. Do these come with all the bags purchased at Rue Cambon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2545023


----------



## vivelebag

anasa said:


> I'm pretty sure that was part of their Christmas packaging a while back. (Maybe 2 years ago? Not sure.)




Thanks for the insight! I purchased this in December 2012. It was my first Chanel and the experience was sublime!


----------



## Yukerban

I need some advice!  I am looking at buying my first pre-owned Chanel. I have noticed a lot of older ones do not have authenticity cards that come with the bag, even though they are confirmed to be authentic. Should I be hung up on this?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hello ladies.. I wonder if anyone put anything inside the boy bag when you use it. It the first time I'm using the boy Chanel bag but i realize that it is already dirty inside. What do you ladies do usually with this situation??Can you clean it??


----------



## tutushopper

Yukerban said:


> I need some advice!  I am looking at buying my first pre-owned Chanel. I have noticed a lot of older ones do not have authenticity cards that come with the bag, even though they are confirmed to be authentic. Should I be hung up on this?



So long as you have the bag authenticated here or by a reliable company such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U, then not having the card is not a big deal.  If you think you may down the line want to resell the bag, hold onto those authentications, as they will show the buyer that the bag is indeed authentic.  Usually the ones with no card will sell for less.  By having it authenticated, you will help raise the price a bit.


----------



## Yukerban

tutushopper said:


> So long as you have the bag authenticated here or by a reliable company such as Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U, then not having the card is not a big deal.  If you think you may down the line want to resell the bag, hold onto those authentications, as they will show the buyer that the bag is indeed authentic.  Usually the ones with no card will sell for less.  By having it authenticated, you will help raise the price a bit.


Thanks. You are always so helpful! May your day bring you lots of smiles!


----------



## ASC RESALE

calflu said:


> Go for it!!
> 
> And this is the turquoise lamb skin
> View attachment 2544915


So gorgeous! How could you resist?


----------



## D5791M

Hi everyone,what do you think or Chanel m/l beige caviar bag from 2011 in mint condition 3750 is a good price?
MINT (PRE-OWNED)Notes:**This bag was gently carried a few times, in MINT condition overall.* Quilts are puffy, shape is perfectly structured.* Caviar leather exterior is in mint and very clean condition, with no noticeable scratches or marks.* Corners appear just perfect from arms length, although when inspected very very closely there may be none to the slightest hint of rub on a couple of them, practically invisible and you have to looking really carefully to notice.* Gold hardware is shiny, there are no tarnish and no plating loss.* CC logo is almost without scratches.* Beige leather interior is pristine and very clean. *There are no stains, no discolorations, no odor. *This bag can be carried with single strap or double straps on your shoulder, or with shorter double straps as a handbag or a clutch.**


----------



## new love chanel

Hello, I could use some help, please.  I have been reading and reading about the Chanel bags but a few things I am still not clear about.  I want to buy my first Chanel bag.  I want the most classic and iconic so I am assuming that is the black flap bag.  Here are my concerns:

1.  I think I prefer lambskin over caviar.  I'm sure this is a personal thing but which is most popular or which do you prefer?

2.  I am totally confused on the flaps.  I see references to one flap and two flaps.  But when looking at pictures I really only see one flap when looking at the front of the bag.  Is the second flap inside somewhere?  I know there is a pocket on the back but that doesn't have anything to do with a flap, right?

3.  I'm also very confused on the sizing.  I went to the reference in this forum but I am still confused.  I don't want a mini.  There's a picture of a model holding three purses - the top white and the bottom two black.  I think I like the size of the white one.  I think it said 224, 225 and 226.  Does this mean the 224 is a "small".  I have been looking on ebay and I was thinking that I wanted the medium...or do all of you prefer the jumbo?  Again, I know this is personal preference but is there one that is the most popular size?  Is the small the mini?

4.  I see so many gorgeous ones from Taiwan and Japan....has anyone ordered from there?  Does ebay back up the buyer if the purse is never received?

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

D5791M said:


> Hi everyone,what do you think or Chanel m/l beige caviar bag from 2011 in mint condition 3750 is a good price?
> MINT (PRE-OWNED)Notes:**This bag was gently carried a few times, in MINT condition overall.* Quilts are puffy, shape is perfectly structured.* Caviar leather exterior is in mint and very clean condition, with no noticeable scratches or marks.* Corners appear just perfect from arms length, although when inspected very very closely there may be none to the slightest hint of rub on a couple of them, practically invisible and you have to looking really carefully to notice.* Gold hardware is shiny, there are no tarnish and no plating loss.* CC logo is almost without scratches.* Beige leather interior is pristine and very clean. *There are no stains, no discolorations, no odor. *This bag can be carried with single strap or double straps on your shoulder, or with shorter double straps as a handbag or a clutch.**



I think the price is ok.. But it not a steal price or cheap or anything.. I think you can get a better price.. For a little cheaper i rather get a brand new one.. dat just my POV.


----------



## tutushopper

new love chanel said:


> Hello, I could use some help, please.  I have been reading and reading about the Chanel bags but a few things I am still not clear about.  I want to buy my first Chanel bag.  I want the most classic and iconic so I am assuming that is the black flap bag.  Here are my concerns:
> 
> 1.  I think I prefer lambskin over caviar.  I'm sure this is a personal thing but which is most popular or which do you prefer?
> 
> 2.  I am totally confused on the flaps.  I see references to one flap and two flaps.  But when looking at pictures I really only see one flap when looking at the front of the bag.  Is the second flap inside somewhere?  I know there is a pocket on the back but that doesn't have anything to do with a flap, right?
> 
> 3.  I'm also very confused on the sizing.  I went to the reference in this forum but I am still confused.  I don't want a mini.  There's a picture of a model holding three purses - the top white and the bottom two black.  I think I like the size of the white one.  I think it said 224, 225 and 226.  Does this mean the 224 is a "small".  I have been looking on ebay and I was thinking that I wanted the medium...or do all of you prefer the jumbo?  Again, I know this is personal preference but is there one that is the most popular size?  Is the small the mini?
> 
> 4.  I see so many gorgeous ones from Taiwan and Japan....has anyone ordered from there?  Does ebay back up the buyer if the purse is never received?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!!



1.  It is indeed very personal. I prefer lamb, others prefer caviar (calf)
2.  Most classic flap bags are double flap.  There was a short time when Chanel made single flap Jumbo, & Maxi bags.  The second flap is underneath the outside one.  You are correct that the back pocket has nothing to do with a flap.
3. The 224, 225, 226, 227 and 228 refer to sizes of the 2.55 bag (commonly called the reissue flap).  The 228 is no longer made, and the 224 is hard to find.  For the classic flaps, the sizes are mini, medium, jumbo, and maxi.  

The Library has tons of photos so I'd heartily suggest looking around a bit more.

4.  Ebay does indeed back up a buyer if you don't receive an item.


----------



## new love chanel

Thank you tutushopper!I

I have been doing so much research and looking at pictures.  I thought I didn't want the jumbo...and now after seeing so many lovely ladies with their jumbo size bags...I'm thinking I might like those best  

I guess, since I am in the US, I was a bit afraid of ordering so far away - such as Japan, or actually anywhere outside the US, but if ebay stands behind it, then that's great.  If the waiting lists at the stores are so long, do most people here get their's on ebay? 

I guess I am just not quite ready and will continue to look at more pics and read posts!  This is a great place and I really appreciate your input!!


----------



## tutushopper

new love chanel said:


> Thank you tutushopper!I
> 
> I have been doing so much research and looking at pictures.  I thought I didn't want the jumbo...and now after seeing so many lovely ladies with their jumbo size bags...I'm thinking I might like those best
> 
> I guess, since I am in the US, I was a bit afraid of ordering so far away - such as Japan, or actually anywhere outside the US, but if ebay stands behind it, then that's great.  If the waiting lists at the stores are so long, do most people here get their's on ebay?
> 
> I guess I am just not quite ready and will continue to look at more pics and read posts!  This is a great place and I really appreciate your input!!



I highly recommend two things.  One is to read read and read more so that you really know all about the bag you are considering.  The second is to go to a store that carries Chanel if at all possible so that you can actually try on the bags in the sizes you are considering.  The jumbo in caviar is popular but it's quite heavy, and many don't figure that part of the equation into their purchase.  The 2.55 flaps are lighter than the classic flaps and come in sizes that are "in between" the sizes of the classic CC clasp flaps.  So that's another thing to consider.  Bag, size, color, leather are all important considerations you should narrow down, as well as what fits your lifestyle, your things you want to carry, etc.  This is a big purchase, so it requires some big investment of time for consideration.  The wait lists aren't as long as people think, and you can put in an order with some stores such as Hirshleifers and when it comes in, they will ship it to you.  You pay 1/2 when you order and 1/2 when you pick it up.  If you are looking for a certain size and material and have finalized your decision, then you start making calls and visiting boutiques to try on the bags again to be sure and asking if they have them.  Chanel boutiques don't ship classic bags anymore, but department stores do.  So if you are in a place near a Chanel, that's another resource.  Try them all.  Most don't go to ebay for their bags, they just do a lot of calling around.  If you are trying for a hard to find bag, you call more frantically.    If it's a regular bag, you can find it usually within a few weeks' time.  The WOC, which is a wallet on a chain, I understand does have a wait list, but again, you can order these from department stores.  If you aren't picky as to the hardware color, you'll find it more readily.  Yes, that's the other thing you've to decide, whether you want silver tone or gold tone hardware.


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> I highly recommend two things.  One is to read read and read more so that you really know all about the bag you are considering.  The second is to go to a store that carries Chanel if at all possible so that you can actually try on the bags in the sizes you are considering.  The jumbo in caviar is popular but it's quite heavy, and many don't figure that part of the equation into their purchase.  The 2.55 flaps are lighter than the classic flaps and come in sizes that are "in between" the sizes of the classic CC clasp flaps.  So that's another thing to consider.  Bag, size, color, leather are all important considerations you should narrow down, as well as what fits your lifestyle, your things you want to carry, etc.  This is a big purchase, so it requires some big investment of time for consideration.  The wait lists aren't as long as people think, and you can put in an order with some stores such as Hirshleifers and when it comes in, they will ship it to you.  You pay 1/2 when you order and 1/2 when you pick it up.  If you are looking for a certain size and material and have finalized your decision, then you start making calls and visiting boutiques to try on the bags again to be sure and asking if they have them.  Chanel boutiques don't ship classic bags anymore, but department stores do.  So if you are in a place near a Chanel, that's another resource.  Try them all.  Most don't go to ebay for their bags, they just do a lot of calling around.  If you are trying for a hard to find bag, you call more frantically.    If it's a regular bag, you can find it usually within a few weeks' time.  The WOC, which is a wallet on a chain, I understand does have a wait list, but again, you can order these from department stores.  If you aren't picky as to the hardware color, you'll find it more readily.  Yes, that's the other thing you've to decide, whether you want silver tone or gold tone hardware.




Tutu I think you are the go to for Chanel information. I think you advice is right on track and this forum is lucky to have you. Now I know where to go when I need Chanel advice!


----------



## Valentine2014

stylemechanel said:


> Tutu I think you are the go to for Chanel information. I think you advice is right on track and this forum is lucky to have you. Now I know where to go when I need Chanel advice!



I totally agree with stylemechanel said! Thanks for being such a great info source for us, Tutu!


----------



## impulsive

stylemechanel said:


> Tutu I think you are the go to for Chanel information. I think you advice is right on track and this forum is lucky to have you. Now I know where to go when I need Chanel advice!




100 percent agree!!


----------



## calflu

+1! Thank you Tutu


stylemechanel said:


> Tutu I think you are the go to for Chanel information. I think you advice is right on track and this forum is lucky to have you. Now I know where to go when I need Chanel advice!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> I totally agree with stylemechanel said! Thanks for being such a great info source for us, Tutu!


thirded&#8230;. can you third something I wonder?  Or is that fourthed now? &#8230;. lol  Well, whether you can or not, I agree what what the other two said hahahah&#8230;. really great that you are here tutu  x


----------



## Yijingchan

Hi ladies
I'm thinking if getting one of the Chanel long pearl necklaces. Wouldn't mind preloved since it's oos here and pretty expansive. Any suggestions if I should get a 3C or 2C length? Is there much difference? 
Also do you think the all cream pearls one look too formal?


----------



## D5791M

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I think the price is ok.. But it not a steal price or cheap or anything.. I think you can get a better price.. For a little cheaper i rather get a brand new one.. dat just my POV.


Thank you,i will search again.


----------



## D5791M

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I think the price is ok.. But it not a steal price or cheap or anything.. I think you can get a better price.. For a little cheaper i rather get a brand new one.. dat just my POV.


Maybe i will wait,when in the Saks will be event triple point,and will take a new one))))


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Tutu I think you are the go to for Chanel information. I think you advice is right on track and this forum is lucky to have you. Now I know where to go when I need Chanel advice!





Valentine2014 said:


> I totally agree with stylemechanel said! Thanks for being such a great info source for us, Tutu!





impulsive said:


> 100 percent agree!!





calflu said:


> +1! Thank you Tutu





georgiegirl27 said:


> thirded. can you third something I wonder?  Or is that fourthed now? . lol  Well, whether you can or not, I agree what what the other two said hahahah. really great that you are here tutu  x



You are all making me blush!  Thank you so much for the sweet words!  :shame:


----------



## tutushopper

Yijingchan said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm thinking if getting one of the Chanel long pearl necklaces. Wouldn't mind preloved since it's oos here and pretty expansive. Any suggestions if I should get a 3C or 2C length? Is there much difference?
> Also do you think the all cream pearls one look too formal?



You could get the look of the all cream pearls by buying inexpensive pearls, costume jewelry pearls of no name, or even freshwater pearls. I don't think pearls are necessarily too formal; it's how you put together your outfit that determines that.  I often mix real pearls with costume ones; that helps to tone it down to more casual I think.


----------



## dneatha

stylemechanel said:


> Tutu I think you are the go to for Chanel information. I think you advice is right on track and this forum is lucky to have you. Now I know where to go when I need Chanel advice!




Thanks for the advice. I'm in the market for a fuchsia jumbo. Is it the bag itself that's heavy or is it the material (patent, lamb, or caviar) that makes the bag heavy?


----------



## Valentine2014

dneatha said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm in the market for a fuchsia jumbo. Is it the bag itself that's heavy or is it the material (patent, lamb, or caviar) that makes the bag heavy?



I know that the caviar jumbo feels heavier than the lambskin. Not sure about patent.


----------



## dneatha

Valentine2014 said:


> I know that the caviar jumbo feels heavier than the lambskin. Not sure about patent.




Thanks... I'm going to try on bags tomorrow! Wish me luck. &#128515;


----------



## calflu

I feel caviar heavier than lamb. This is true also for m/l. 

I am not sure about patent though. I believe patent is actually calf skin with coating.




dneatha said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm in the market for a fuchsia jumbo. Is it the bag itself that's heavy or is it the material (patent, lamb, or caviar) that makes the bag heavy?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

calflu said:


> I feel caviar heavier than lamb. This is true also for m/l.
> 
> I am not sure about patent though. I believe patent is actually calf skin with coating.



Patent skin is heavier than lamb as well and more stiff... my caviar is heavier than my lamb too. It probably got to do with the single flap as well.


----------



## dneatha

You all are great! Thanks again for your advice'


----------



## calflu

All my m/l flaps are double flaps. 

I just recently got the lamb so I am more used to the weight of caviar. And the first time I pick up my lamb m/l, I feel it's so much lighter.

Also, I feel my beige fonce lamb m/l (or new medium as ladies here called it) is so much lighter than classic flaps when loaded up with same items. I think the lining also helps. 




sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Patent skin is heavier than lamb as well and more stiff... my caviar is heavier than my lamb too. It probably got to do with the single flap as well.


----------



## tutushopper

dneatha said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm in the market for a fuchsia jumbo. Is it the bag itself that's heavy or is it the material (patent, lamb, or caviar) that makes the bag heavy?





sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Patent skin is heavier than lamb as well and more stiff... my caviar is heavier than my lamb too. It probably got to do with the single flap as well.





calflu said:


> I feel caviar heavier than lamb. This is true also for m/l.
> 
> I am not sure about patent though. I believe patent is actually calf skin with coating.



Some of the patents this season are lamb underneath.  So with Chanel, you never really know.  Like all else Chanel.  

All jumbos are heavy to me, but caviar bags are heavier than lamb.  You are wise to go and try the various bags on so you can tell which are for you!  Good luck!


----------



## dneatha

Thank you.


----------



## Yukerban

Hello

I have another question. I have come across a. Chanel 2.55 on Ebay and there are tons of pictures the seller provided, except the seller has opted to cover a few digits of the authenticity code on both the inside part of the handbag and the card itself. They indicated they did this for security reasons. How can I confirm if this is the real deal? I have asked for the full digits but was only given two in addition to the two already shown.

Please help, I am new at this and do not know how to proceed. The seller has a return policy, which I guess provides some sort of assurance.do I bid? Any experiences or thoughts are appreciated.

Help!!!


----------



## calflu

You should go to authentication thread under shopping subforum and get it authenticated. 




Yukerban said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question. I have come across a. Chanel 2.55 on Ebay and there are tons of pictures the seller provided, except the seller has opted to cover a few digits of the authenticity code on both the inside part of the handbag and the card itself. They indicated they did this for security reasons. How can I confirm if this is the real deal? I have asked for the full digits but was only given two in addition to the two already shown.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help, I am new at this and do not know how to proceed. The seller has a return policy, which I guess provides some sort of assurance.do I bid? Any experiences or thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Help!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Yukerban said:


> Hello
> 
> I have another question. I have come across a. Chanel 2.55 on Ebay and there are tons of pictures the seller provided, except the seller has opted to cover a few digits of the authenticity code on both the inside part of the handbag and the card itself. They indicated they did this for security reasons. How can I confirm if this is the real deal? I have asked for the full digits but was only given two in addition to the two already shown.
> 
> Please help, I am new at this and do not know how to proceed. The seller has a return policy, which I guess provides some sort of assurance.do I bid? Any experiences or thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> Help!!!





calflu said:


> You should go to authentication thread under shopping subforum and get it authenticated.



+1 Always authenticate _before_ buying!


----------



## missjesf

I have been searching the forum for an exact answer and I can't seem to find one. 

Anyways, I am hoping someone out there can please help me out!

As embarrassing as it is, I am planning on returning a Chanel GST purchased inside NM. It is brand new with tags, stuffing paper, blue plastic (that protects the hardware), etc. At the time of my purchase, I bought the GST, a French Riviera, and a wallet. I have used the other two pieces except the GST. And as time passed, I bought other things, such as a Céline Phantom (which means I don't need anymore bags!). 

It seems that NM will take back anything in brand new condition but the problem is that my purchase was from late August of 2013... it's about to hit the 7th month  

The GST is not a seasonal piece (well, I bought it in Black w/ SHW) so I am hoping I won't be getting partial refund since they for sure can resell it. 

TIA!


----------



## calflu

I just saw a 12P patent purple CWC at my local NM. Same brand new and unused with tag on and it was a return as well! 




missjesf said:


> I have been searching the forum for an exact answer and I can't seem to find one.
> 
> Anyways, I am hoping someone out there can please help me out!
> 
> As embarrassing as it is, I am planning on returning a Chanel GST purchased inside NM. It is brand new with tags, stuffing paper, blue plastic (that protects the hardware), etc. At the time of my purchase, I bought the GST, a French Riviera, and a wallet. I have used the other two pieces except the GST. And as time passed, I bought other things, such as a Céline Phantom (which means I don't need anymore bags!).
> 
> It seems that NM will take back anything in brand new condition but the problem is that my purchase was from late August of 2013... it's about to hit the 7th month
> 
> The GST is not a seasonal piece (well, I bought it in Black w/ SHW) so I am hoping I won't be getting partial refund since they for sure can resell it.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## missjesf

calflu said:


> I just saw a 12P patent purple CWC at my local NM. Same brand new and unused with tag on and it was a return as well!



Thank you for your reply! I found my electronic copy of the receipt and it has the SA's email so I decided to email him. *FINGERS CROSSED*


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...




What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe


----------



## KristinaMarie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...
> 
> View attachment 2552911
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe


that looks really cool you did a great job!


----------



## *schmoo*

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...
> 
> View attachment 2552911
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe




wow, nice job!


----------



## jashie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...
> 
> View attachment 2552911
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe


 

Great Job!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

KristinaMarie said:


> that looks really cool you did a great job!






*schmoo* said:


> wow, nice job!






jashie said:


> Great Job!




Thanks girls  It took me 1 day to gather the stuff i need for this project and 4 hours doing this bag. Its not finish yet, i still need to put few extra details and chain straps.


----------



## Petra999

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...
> 
> View attachment 2552911
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe


I like this, Very Creative!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Petra999 said:


> I like this, Very Creative!




Thanks  this is my first time to work with acrylic paint or any paint for DIY.


----------



## bgirl525

E


----------



## tutushopper

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...
> 
> View attachment 2552911
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe



I think this is totally fabulous!  I might have a go with the tote bag, but my CC's will be turned into a butterfly as I'm not much on big logos (and I guess that way nobody would come after me for copyright issues, too).  You really did a great job, and I knew it could be done fairly inexpensively and a that one could have a really fun time doing so!  Well done!


----------



## stylemechanel

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...
> 
> View attachment 2552911
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe




 You did a great job!


----------



## Choo_Gal

Good morning Ladies. May I ask if anyone has ever had any experience buy from Auction Houses? Christies of London have an online auction of Chanel and Hermes and wondered how confident I can be of authenticity and condition. Many thanks for any advice.

https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/luxury-handbags-and-accessories/lots/53?PageSize=&ShowAll=true&Source=&SelectedAvailability=&SelectedAttributeValueIds%5B0%5D=&SelectedAttributeValueIds%5B1%5D=&SelectedAttributeValueIds%5B2%5D=&SortBy=LotNumber&pid=ecom_category_handbags_box2_All


----------



## georgiegirl27

Choo_Gal said:


> Good morning Ladies. May I ask if anyone has ever had any experience buy from Auction Houses? Christies of London have an online auction of Chanel and Hermes and wondered how confident I can be of authenticity and condition. Many thanks for any advice.
> 
> https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/luxury-handbags-and-accessories/lots/53?PageSize=&ShowAll=true&Source=&SelectedAvailability=&SelectedAttributeValueIds%5B0%5D=&SelectedAttributeValueIds%5B1%5D=&SelectedAttributeValueIds%5B2%5D=&SortBy=LotNumber&pid=ecom_category_handbags_box2_All


I am guessing that if it is Christie's you could be fairly certain that the bags will be authentic as it is a very reputable auction house.  If there is any doubt however I am sure (legally speaking if not for any other reason), they will have a disclaimer printed on the site somewhere saying they are not responsible for guaranteeing authenticity of the items being sold&#8230; if I intended to bid, I would probably telephone and ask - always best to get a direct answer if at all possible  x


----------



## that_claudz

Hey everyone,

Just out of curiosity, has anyone else here ever encountered loose threads with their bags? 

On my jumbo, I noticed a few threads sticking out. I have one on the back pocket right on the edge and one on the strap. The poke up about 2-3mm, but it's not unravelling or anything. 

I took it to Chanel but the SA said it was normal. (Even though my bag is less than 6 months old) She just said if it gets worse I can bring it in for repair. She suggested I just snip the ends off if it bothers me. 

What are your thoughts ladies?


----------



## ASC RESALE

that_claudz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has anyone else here ever encountered loose threads with their bags?
> 
> On my jumbo, I noticed a few threads sticking out. I have one on the back pocket right on the edge and one on the strap. The poke up about 2-3mm, but it's not unravelling or anything.
> 
> I took it to Chanel but the SA said it was normal. (Even though my bag is less than 6 months old) She just said if it gets worse I can bring it in for repair. She suggested I just snip the ends off if it bothers me.
> 
> What are your thoughts ladies?



Occasionally a thread from the quilting will get raised and come loose, or the threads on the seams of the interior pocket. I've seen this happen more with vintage bags that have a lot of use. I would just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse take them up on the offer! Hope this helps.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

tutushopper said:


> I think this is totally fabulous!  I might have a go with the tote bag, but my CC's will be turned into a butterfly as I'm not much on big logos (and I guess that way nobody would come after me for copyright issues, too).  You really did a great job, and I knew it could be done fairly inexpensively and a that one could have a really fun time doing so!  Well done!




Waaaa!!! I feel so giddy that Chanel subforum residence tutushopper like my diy experiment  i thought about changing the CC too but I like the big logo at the original version so I go for it plus I'm too lazy to think of design to replace it hahahaha. I like tote bag too and I think it would be a lot easier to do than the backpack. Thank you tutushopper  



stylemechanel said:


> You did a great job!




Yey!!! Thanks for approving  my sister wants me to make her one too but she wants in pink hue hahaha


----------



## that_claudz

ASC RESALE said:


> Occasionally a thread from the quilting will get raised and come loose, or the threads on the seams of the interior pocket. I've seen this happen more with vintage bags that have a lot of use. I would just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse take them up on the offer! Hope this helps.




Thank you! I guess I was just surprised that it happened so soon! I am not rough with my bags and I only use it on weekends! I will keep an eye on it and I know I can take it back to repair, but it's just a hassle! 

Anyone else experienced loose threads?


----------



## Raz_waz

hey guys 

can someone plz tell me what's the difference between the old chanel boy and the new one ??
i can't figure it out ! 

and is it classic? 
it's not on the classics on Chanel website !!


----------



## stylemechanel

jadeaymanalac said:


> Waaaa!!! I feel so giddy that Chanel subforum residence tutushopper like my diy experiment
> 
> 
> Yey!!! Thanks for approving  my sister wants me to make her one too but she wants in pink hue hahaha



When you paint the pink one will you please come back and show us??? I love painting, especially with acrylics. I can't wait to see you next project!!


----------



## Annie81

Can anyone tell me how much a small flap bag is around ? Trying to work out weather to get a quilted woc or a flap, thank you


----------



## ASC RESALE

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys  feeling crafty today so I decided to try to make a DIY of Chanel SS2014 backpack. With all the comment I read at purseblog post about Khloe Kardashian's Chanel bag that the readers can easily make a DIY version of the bag I challenge myself to do it myself. So now without further ado I give to you my version...
> 
> View attachment 2552911
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Did I did good? Hehehe



Wowee! I think you're onto something.


----------



## LaureW

I totally fell for this bag!! Someone know if its available in stores already?
Thanks


----------



## ggomes

LaureW said:


> I totally fell for this bag!! Someone know if its available in stores already?
> Thanks


Yes Las Vegas at encore had it about a month ago


----------



## StyledbyBTTR

I am looking for the perfect patent leather jumbo classic but can't find it I want it to be a color I can wear year around but not black and a statement piece .. Does anyone have anything in mine


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

StyledbyBTTR said:


> I am looking for the perfect patent leather jumbo classic but can't find it I want it to be a color I can wear year around but not black and a statement piece .. Does anyone have anything in mine



don't they have a turquoise patent jumbo right now??i think it'll be sth that is both you can wear all season and it a statement color


----------



## tutushopper

Annie81 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much a small flap bag is around ? Trying to work out weather to get a quilted woc or a flap, thank you



As I recall the small are about $4200 or so.


----------



## StyledbyBTTR

I need a sales associate at Neimans Chicago chanel boutique ... Please thank you


----------



## tutushopper

StyledbyBTTR said:


> I am looking for the perfect patent leather jumbo classic but can't find it I want it to be a color I can wear year around but not black and a statement piece .. Does anyone have anything in mine



What colors do you like?  There is right now a blue patent, an orange patent, a light pink patent, a tan patent Chanel 3, a fuchsia patent, and some patent 2.55 "reissue" bags.  Most of them can be worn year 'round.  You need to decide what colors you like and then see what's available by watching reveals and the finds thread.


----------



## StyledbyBTTR

tutushopper said:


> What colors do you like?  There is right now a blue patent, an orange patent, a light pink patent, a tan patent Chanel 3, a fuchsia patent, and some patent 2.55 "reissue" bags.  Most of them can be worn year 'round.  You need to decide what colors you like and then see what' available by watching reveals and the finds thread.



I want a jumbo classic in patent I wanted like a royal blue or something I'm not sure yet I might get lambs kin all though people say they get damaged quickly because I don't see any patent colors I like I didn't like that turquoise , light pink or beige one at all


----------



## YEANETT

Annie81 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much a small flap bag is around ? Trying to work out weather to get a quilted woc or a flap, thank you




The small is 4,000 m/l 4,300 jumbo 4,900 maxi 5,300


----------



## ASC RESALE

LaureW said:


> I totally fell for this bag!! Someone know if its available in stores already?
> Thanks



So cute! Hope you can snag one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Le Lion

Hello Ladies! I just want to share it with you: i will be able to pick up my first Chanel tomorrow! 

My SA called me today that it is now in the store. I am so nervous and happy! Thank you in this forum to help me choose with all your adivices and experience.

I will get the classic Flap Jumbo in caviar and golden hardware. I can't wait


----------



## georgiegirl27

Le Lion said:


> Hello Ladies! I just want to share it with you: i will be able to pick up my first Chanel tomorrow!
> 
> My SA called me today that it is now in the store. I am so nervous and happy! Thank you in this forum to help me choose with all your adivices and experience.
> 
> I will get the classic Flap Jumbo in caviar and golden hardware. I can't wait


Woo Hoo!!  What a LOVELY Saturday you will have!!   

Enjoy every moment - and don't forget to come reveal it to us all!   x


----------



## Yukerban

Hi

Has anyone had any recent dealings with grantatrade off of ebay? I would like to hear opinions.

Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

Yukerban said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone had any recent dealings with grantatrade off of ebay? I would like to hear opinions.
> 
> Thanks



I know nothing of this company/person but I'd highly recommend never taking a transaction off ebay.  With ebay you do have protection, and the seller is using ebay as a selling platform, therefore the sale should stay on ebay.


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> I know nothing of this company/person but I'd highly recommend never taking a transaction off ebay.  With ebay you do have protection, and the seller is using ebay as a selling platform, therefore the sale should stay on ebay.


Completely agree with tutshopper Yukerban  x


----------



## Yukerban

tutushopper said:


> I know nothing of this company/person but I'd highly recommend never taking a transaction off ebay.  With ebay you do have protection, and the seller is using ebay as a selling platform, therefore the sale should stay on ebay.


Thank you so much as usual. Can you check out my inquiry on the price increase thread for new Chanel handbags. Basically I am wondering , with the anticipated price increase for new Chanels does that mean the pre-owned prices will go up too? What has been the experience?


----------



## tutushopper

Yukerban said:


> Thank you so much as usual. Can you check out my inquiry on the price increase thread for new Chanel handbags. Basically I am wondering , with the anticipated price increase for new Chanels does that mean the pre-owned prices will go up too? What has been the experience?



I do believe I already responded to that on the other thread; you really don't need to post queries in two places.


----------



## PrincessCypress

tutushopper said:


> 1.  It is indeed very personal. I prefer lamb, others prefer caviar (calf)
> 2.  Most classic flap bags are double flap.  There was a short time when Chanel made single flap Jumbo, & Maxi bags.  The second flap is underneath the outside one.  You are correct that the back pocket has nothing to do with a flap.
> 3. The 224, 225, 226, 227 and 228 refer to sizes of the 2.55 bag (commonly called the reissue flap).  The 228 is no longer made, and the 224 is hard to find.  For the classic flaps, the sizes are mini, medium, jumbo, and maxi.
> 
> The Library has tons of photos so I'd heartily suggest looking around a bit more.
> 
> 4.  Ebay does indeed back up a buyer if you don't receive an item.





tutushopper said:


> I highly recommend two things.  One is to read read and read more so that you really know all about the bag you are considering.  The second is to go to a store that carries Chanel if at all possible so that you can actually try on the bags in the sizes you are considering.  The jumbo in caviar is popular but it's quite heavy, and many don't figure that part of the equation into their purchase.  The 2.55 flaps are lighter than the classic flaps and come in sizes that are "in between" the sizes of the classic CC clasp flaps.  So that's another thing to consider.  Bag, size, color, leather are all important considerations you should narrow down, as well as what fits your lifestyle, your things you want to carry, etc.  This is a big purchase, so it requires some big investment of time for consideration.  The wait lists aren't as long as people think, and you can put in an order with some stores such as Hirshleifers and when it comes in, they will ship it to you.  You pay 1/2 when you order and 1/2 when you pick it up.  If you are looking for a certain size and material and have finalized your decision, then you start making calls and visiting boutiques to try on the bags again to be sure and asking if they have them.  Chanel boutiques don't ship classic bags anymore, but department stores do.  So if you are in a place near a Chanel, that's another resource.  Try them all.  Most don't go to ebay for their bags, they just do a lot of calling around.  If you are trying for a hard to find bag, you call more frantically.    If it's a regular bag, you can find it usually within a few weeks' time.  The WOC, which is a wallet on a chain, I understand does have a wait list, but again, you can order these from department stores.  If you aren't picky as to the hardware color, you'll find it more readily.  Yes, that's the other thing you've to decide, whether you want silver tone or gold tone hardware.


Oh tutushopper, I wish I could have read these posts last year when I started looking for my first Chanel bag! These posts should be stickied for Chanel newbies, it is an excellent read and extremely helpful when it comes to interpreting Chanel lingo.


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> What colors do you like?  There is right now a blue patent, an orange patent, a light pink patent, a tan patent Chanel 3, a fuchsia patent, and some patent 2.55 "reissue" bags.  Most of them can be worn year 'round.  You need to decide what colors you like and then see what's available by watching reveals and the finds thread.



Hi tutu, I  have said this before, but you are clearly the best informed member here of all things Chanel. So I think you need to be recognized ... maybe Tutu of all thing Chanel, or Chanel ask Tutu, or Zar Tutu. I am seriously not tying to be flippant but you really are the encyclopedia of Chanel on this web site and I think we should recognize it Thank you!!! We all really appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## stylemechanel

Le Lion said:


> Hello Ladies! I just want to share it with you: i will be able to pick up my first Chanel tomorrow!
> 
> My SA called me today that it is now in the store. I am so nervous and happy! Thank you in this forum to help me choose with all your adivices and experience.
> 
> I will get the classic Flap Jumbo in caviar and golden hardware. I can't wait



Congratulation Le Lion!!!  I am so excited for you and I hope the entire day is everything you expect it to be. Now......when can we see the reveal???


----------



## cjl0413

Hi everyone,

I am desperately looking for a jumbo easy flap in black or a jumbo coco sporran in black as well. Does anyone know any store still has these bags? I've been looking for them for such a long time!!

Thanks!


----------



## impulsive

stylemechanel said:


> hi tutu, i  have said this before, but you are clearly the best informed member here of all things chanel. So i think you need to be recognized ... Maybe tutu of all thing chanel, or chanel ask tutu, or zar tutu. I am seriously not tying to be flippant but you really are the encyclopedia of chanel on this web site and i think we should recognize it thank you!!! We all really appreciate your knowledge.




+1


----------



## myredstaffy

Ladies, I don't want to start a new thread for my mini dilemma.  May I ask for your opinions at this chitchat thread?
Early February of 2012, just around Chanel's last price increase, I had a chance to get either a red or plum reissue in 226.  I chose the red.  When I realized I should have also gotten the plum, the price of the bag had increased to its current price of $4900.  I decided not to chase this flap with the whopping $600 increase.  
Two years later, as I was randomly checking online consignment today, I saw one in brand new condition at the 2012 pre-increase price.  No doubt, I love the metallic plum reissue!  And, knowing another price increase is due in soon, if I don't get it now, I know it will be even harder to find one at this price, even the bag is 2 yrs old brand new.  However, I am at a point in life that I know I don't need to get every color Chanel flap that is available out there.  So, I am uncertain if I should get it.  Dilemma.
What do you ladies think? Should I get it or move on?  Attached a pic borrowed from H (Penny's) inventory of the plum reissue for reference.


Among my reissues, I current have a blue tweed reissue, red calf reissue, both in 226, and an anniversary black calf reissue GHW in 224.  I am not hunting for any bag in particular now, but thinking I may like to add a black boy with black or ruthenium hardware when it becomes available in the future.


----------



## nashpoo

myredstaffy said:


> Ladies, I don't want to start a new thread for my mini dilemma.  May I ask for your opinions at this chitchat thread?
> Early February of 2012, just around Chanel's last price increase, I had a chance to get either a red or plum reissue in 226.  I chose the red.  When I realized I should have also gotten the plum, the price of the bag had increased to its current price of $4900.  I decided not to chase this flap with the whopping $600 increase.
> Two years later, as I was randomly checking online consignment today, I saw one in brand new condition at the 2012 pre-increase price.  No doubt, I love the metallic plum reissue!  And, knowing another price increase is due in soon, if I don't get it now, I know it will be even harder to find one at this price, even the bag is 2 yrs old brand new.  However, I am at a point in life that I know I don't need to get every color Chanel flap that is available out there.  So, I am uncertain if I should get it.  Dilemma.
> What do you ladies think? Should I get it or move on?  Attached a pic borrowed from H (Penny's) inventory of the plum reissue for reference.
> View attachment 2559442
> 
> Among my reissues, I current have a blue tweed reissue, red calf reissue, both in 226, and an anniversary black calf reissue GHW in 224.  I am not hunting for any bag in particular now, but thinking I may like to add a black boy with black or ruthenium hardware when it becomes available in the future.


I think you should get it! The fact that you stumbled upon it years later seems like it's meant to be! If you don't get it you may regret it once again! :]


----------



## calflu

This is a tough call.

Yes I'd think your chance of coming across the plum reissue at current price is thin.

But, how often do you use reissues you currently have since you talked about different life styles now vs before? Would you use the boy more often? 

If you pass the plum reissue now, you could get a boy now before price increase in pre fall. So which one will get more use a year from now? 







myredstaffy said:


> Ladies, I don't want to start a new thread for my mini dilemma.  May I ask for your opinions at this chitchat thread?
> Early February of 2012, just around Chanel's last price increase, I had a chance to get either a red or plum reissue in 226.  I chose the red.  When I realized I should have also gotten the plum, the price of the bag had increased to its current price of $4900.  I decided not to chase this flap with the whopping $600 increase.
> Two years later, as I was randomly checking online consignment today, I saw one in brand new condition at the 2012 pre-increase price.  No doubt, I love the metallic plum reissue!  And, knowing another price increase is due in soon, if I don't get it now, I know it will be even harder to find one at this price, even the bag is 2 yrs old brand new.  However, I am at a point in life that I know I don't need to get every color Chanel flap that is available out there.  So, I am uncertain if I should get it.  Dilemma.
> What do you ladies think? Should I get it or move on?  Attached a pic borrowed from H (Penny's) inventory of the plum reissue for reference.
> View attachment 2559442
> 
> Among my reissues, I current have a blue tweed reissue, red calf reissue, both in 226, and an anniversary black calf reissue GHW in 224.  I am not hunting for any bag in particular now, but thinking I may like to add a black boy with black or ruthenium hardware when it becomes available in the future.


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Hi ladies,


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Referring to the above pictures and my dilemma:

After owning 5 Chanel bags, I walked into the Chanel boutique yesterday hoping to purchase my first Chanel wallet. I was lucky to find this gorgeous Camellia wallet in dar bronze. It was the last piece, and I knew it was love at first sight.

This morning I unwrapped my new baby and took out the stuffing tissue paper and all 16 stuffing cards.

Thats when i noticed the imperfect finishing in the cardslots. The lambskin exterior meets the fabric interior in a sort of 'messy' way. The tip line is a mix of black and white (leather and fabric). It is not on one cardslot but all 16, so I doubt it's an error.

Is this normal? Or is this a faulty item? I am really confused and hope that somebody can help me by shedding light on this issue.. Most of you own Chanel wallets and/ or have much better experience on what to expect and quality..

My schedule does not allow me to drive back to the boutique for another week and also this wallet was the last piece. But if I have definitely been fooled then something has to be done; or am I overreacting?

Please help. Thank you sooo much


----------



## hedgwin99

Crazy4Hermes said:


> Referring to the above pictures and my dilemma:
> 
> 
> 
> After owning 5 Chanel bags, I walked into the Chanel boutique yesterday hoping to purchase my first Chanel wallet. I was lucky to find this gorgeous Camellia wallet in dar bronze. It was the last piece, and I knew it was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I unwrapped my new baby and took out the stuffing tissue paper and all 16 stuffing cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats when i noticed the imperfect finishing in the cardslots. The lambskin exterior meets the fabric interior in a sort of 'messy' way. The tip line is a mix of black and white (leather and fabric). It is not on one cardslot but all 16, so I doubt it's an error.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Or is this a faulty item? I am really confused and hope that somebody can help me by shedding light on this issue.. Most of you own Chanel wallets and/ or have much better experience on what to expect and quality..
> 
> 
> 
> My schedule does not allow me to drive back to the boutique for another week and also this wallet was the last piece. But if I have definitely been fooled then something has to be done; or am I overreacting?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help. Thank you sooo much




First I must say this a gorgeous/beautiful/pretty wallet!! Love the desgin. Have you tried to call the SA who sold u the wallet and inform him/her the imperfection within and ask them to do a worldwide search for inventory in other boutique?


----------



## calflu

agree with hedgwin99.

It looks a bit weird so I'd probably call the SA who sold the wallet and check. 




hedgwin99 said:


> First I must say this a gorgeous/beautiful/pretty wallet!! Love the desgin. Have you tried to call the SA who sold u the wallet and inform him/her the imperfection within and ask them to do a worldwide search for inventory in other boutique?


----------



## tutushopper

Crazy4Hermes said:


> Hi ladies,
> View attachment 2559863
> View attachment 2559865
> View attachment 2559866
> View attachment 2559867
> View attachment 2559869
> View attachment 2559872



It's how they fabricate the slots; they are joining the two leathers, so there will be a visible line if you put a macro view on the edge. This is completely normal.  Gorgeous wallet.


----------



## Valentine2014

myredstaffy said:


> Ladies, I don't want to start a new thread for my mini dilemma.  May I ask for your opinions at this chitchat thread?
> Early February of 2012, just around Chanel's last price increase, I had a chance to get either a red or plum reissue in 226.  I chose the red.  When I realized I should have also gotten the plum, the price of the bag had increased to its current price of $4900.  I decided not to chase this flap with the whopping $600 increase.
> Two years later, as I was randomly checking online consignment today, I saw one in brand new condition at the 2012 pre-increase price.  No doubt, I love the metallic plum reissue!  And, knowing another price increase is due in soon, if I don't get it now, I know it will be even harder to find one at this price, even the bag is 2 yrs old brand new.  However, I am at a point in life that I know I don't need to get every color Chanel flap that is available out there.  So, I am uncertain if I should get it.  Dilemma.
> What do you ladies think? Should I get it or move on?  Attached a pic borrowed from H (Penny's) inventory of the plum reissue for reference.
> View attachment 2559442
> 
> Among my reissues, I current have a blue tweed reissue, red calf reissue, both in 226, and an anniversary black calf reissue GHW in 224.  I am not hunting for any bag in particular now, but thinking I may like to add a black boy with black or ruthenium hardware when it becomes available in the future.



I saw a plum 226 reissue on an online consignment site. I am not sure if it is the same one that u r referring to. The one I saw says it's brand new, but the pic on the base of the bag shows some discoloration and a bit of wearing off of the plum color. If the one I saw is the one u r referring to, i would suggest that u ask for more close up pics of the base of the bag and ask about the condition of the base.


----------



## myredstaffy

Valentine2014 said:


> I saw a plum 226 reissue on an online consignment site. I am not sure if it is the same one that u r referring to. The one I saw says it's brand new, but the pic on the base of the bag shows some discoloration and a bit of wearing off of the plum color. If the one I saw is the one u r referring to, i would suggest that u ask for more close up pics of the base of the bag and ask about the condition of the base.




Great advice.  I'm sure it is the same plum we both see as I know the base have folds and creases.  But my red reissue has the same fold at the base, except no creases.  I will ask for enlarged photo to see if there are discoloration.  Thanks you Valentine2014.


----------



## Valentine2014

myredstaffy said:


> Great advice.  I'm sure it is the same plum we both see as I know the base have folds and creases.  But my red reissue has the same fold at the base, except no creases.  I will ask for enlarged photo to see if there are discoloration.  Thanks you Valentine2014.



I don't know if it's the lighting or what, but I saw some "yellowing" areas, and a whitish small spot in the middle of the base. I thought the rest of the bag looks great. The plum color and the hardware color looks like a nice combo. It would be a great buy if the base is perfect.


----------



## myredstaffy

calflu said:


> This is a tough call.
> 
> Yes I'd think your chance of coming across the plum reissue at current price is thin.
> 
> But, how often do you use reissues you currently have since you talked about different life styles now vs before? Would you use the boy more often?
> 
> If you pass the plum reissue now, you could get a boy now before price increase in pre fall. So which one will get more use a year from now?




Hi Calflu, thanks for sharing your comment.  
I use my reissues more than my classic flaps.  I don't own a boy bag yet, as I see it more edgy and trendy.   Maybe I will want to own a black with ruthenium /black hardware when it is released in the near furture.
My life style didn't change much, it is just that I am content with my collection and not having the desire to chase and hunt every single piece desired, though that was part of the fun of owning Chanel.   But, this piece was a special one that I once struggled /regretted not getting it when it was available at old price.  Now, it resurfaced, and described as brand new, just like what it was 2 yrs ago.  I know I am likely not going to get another bag at this price in a brand new condition after the upcoming price increase.  So, my heart is telling me "go, run and get it; my head, is however tranquilizing me saying "it's okay, it's just another Chanel".


----------



## myredstaffy

nashpoo said:


> I think you should get it! The fact that you stumbled upon it years later seems like it's meant to be! If you don't get it you may regret it once again! :]




Nashpoo, that's exactly what the little Devil in my heart is telling me!  Lol!!!


----------



## myredstaffy

Valentine2014 said:


> I don't know if it's the lighting or what, but I saw some "yellowing" areas, and a whitish small spot in the middle of the base. I thought the rest of the bag looks great. The plum color and the hardware color looks like a nice combo. It would be a great buy if the base is perfect.




Comes Monday, I will certainly ask for more photos.  Thanks for sharing your concerns.  Very helpful, Valentine2014!


----------



## calflu

Sounds like you really want the plum! Then go for it!

Prices of boy will go up soon and I feel them lighter than reissue. But you really should go for what you like deep down! So go get it




myredstaffy said:


> Hi Calflu, thanks for sharing your comment.
> I use my reissues more than my classic flaps.  I don't own a boy bag yet, as I see it more edgy and trendy.   Maybe I will want to own a black with ruthenium /black hardware when it is released in the near furture.
> My life style didn't change much, it is just that I am content with my collection and not having the desire to chase and hunt every single piece desired, though that was part of the fun of owning Chanel.   But, this piece was a special one that I once struggled /regretted not getting it when it was available at old price.  Now, it resurfaced, and described as brand new, just like what it was 2 yrs ago.  I know I am likely not going to get another bag at this price in a brand new condition after the upcoming price increase.  So, my heart is telling me "go, run and get it; my head, is however tranquilizing me saying "it's okay, it's just another Chanel".


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

hedgwin99 said:


> First I must say this a gorgeous/beautiful/pretty wallet!! Love the desgin. Have you tried to call the SA who sold u the wallet and inform him/her the imperfection within and ask them to do a worldwide search for inventory in other boutique?





calflu said:


> agree with hedgwin99.
> 
> It looks a bit weird so I'd probably call the SA who sold the wallet and check.





tutushopper said:


> It's how they fabricate the slots; they are joining the two leathers, so there will be a visible line if you put a macro view on the edge. This is completely normal.  Gorgeous wallet.



Thank you so much for replying  I feel much better now and totally in love with my beautiful new wallet.. Every time I took it out today I gave it an admiring smile  and I also compared it to my friend's caviar wallet with lambskin interior.. It has the exact same issue.. I think it's the Chanel drop in quality we have been hearing about in the threads.. I still love it to bittttss  thanks again ladies


----------



## D5791M

Hi,i need a help,i was looking for Chanel bag and found one on ebay,the pic has no hologram,no authentic card no number ,i contact the seller and ask her about that ,she said she do show the number on hologram because she afraid that somebody will take that number for replica..she said she can go with me to Chanel boutique to authentic over there.
I never heard before that SA in the Chanel gonna spend their time to do that?Second one she said only to serious buyer will see the card ,the price for 2013 patent jumbo is 4250 new with tag,she said she just bought in Paris and has everything attached.and ask me if i do not like that price what is my price? i do no what should i do?


----------



## smile4me6

D5791M said:


> Hi,i need a help,i was looking for Chanel bag and found one on ebay,the pic has no hologram,no authentic card no number ,i contact the seller and ask her about that ,she said she do show the number on hologram because she afraid that somebody will take that number for replica..she said she can go with me to Chanel boutique to authentic over there.
> 
> I never heard before that SA in the Chanel gonna spend their time to do that?Second one she said only to serious buyer will see the card ,the price for 2013 patent jumbo is 4250 new with tag,she said she just bought in Paris and has everything attached.and ask me if i do not like that price what is my price? i do no what should i do?




DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT buying a bag off of ebay without getting it authenticated FIRST!!!! To get it authenticated there are several pictures required!! SA usually do not authenticate bags for people!!!  I would be off to the next one....this seller sounds shady!!! I have been scammed on Ebay before sooo this is a sensitive subject to me!!!


----------



## anasa

+1

SO many red flags! I would avoid this seller.



smile4me6 said:


> DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT buying a bag off of ebay without getting it authenticated FIRST!!!! To get it authenticated there are several pictures required!! SA usually do not authenticate bags for people!!!  I would be off to the next one....this seller sounds shady!!! I have been scammed on Ebay before sooo this is a sensitive subject to me!!!


----------



## D5791M

smile4me6 said:


> DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT buying a bag off of ebay without getting it authenticated FIRST!!!! To get it authenticated there are several pictures required!! SA usually do not authenticate bags for people!!!  I would be off to the next one....this seller sounds shady!!! I have been scammed on Ebay before sooo this is a sensitive subject to me!!!


THANK YOU ,everyone yes i am not gonna even ask about i did not like how she sound too,i am new here but i try to read all post before buy something)


----------



## Scarlett1013

OkayI'm officially confused.  I've tried to do some searches before posting this but I couldn't really find a direct answer.  Is a classic 2.55 the same thing as a classic M/L?


----------



## anasa

2.55 is usually used for reissues, and M/L for the classic flap. 



Scarlett1013 said:


> OkayI'm officially confused.  I've tried to do some searches before posting this but I couldn't really find a direct answer.  Is a classic 2.55 the same thing as a classic M/L?


----------



## vettofixem

Nat said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum!
> 
> So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


Thanks, It is nice to just chat


----------



## luv2run41

Does anyone know if tying a ribbon or twist tie etc around chanel flap chain to temporarily "shorten" will harm chain or bag?  Does anyone know a link to provide different ideas for this? THANK YOU XOXO


----------



## San2222

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone know if tying a ribbon or twist tie etc around chanel flap chain to temporarily "shorten" will harm chain or bag?  Does anyone know a link to provide different ideas for this? THANK YOU XOXO




There is a thread here...search for "how to shorten the chain strap". There are some pretty good suggestions there that don't harm the chain or bag....!


----------



## Scarlett1013

anasa said:


> 2.55 is usually used for reissues, and M/L for the classic flap.




Ok. Just confused bc I see people referring to their bags as 2.55 classic flaps and they have the CC closure where the reissue has the mademoiselle. The 2.55 also looks larger to me than the m/l but it's def not a jumbo.


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know if you purchase a Chanel bag from a dept. store if later on you need maintenance on the bag would you go back to the dept. store or can you take it to Chanel?


----------



## Scarlett1013

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone know if you purchase a Chanel bag from a dept. store if later on you need maintenance on the bag would you go back to the dept. store or can you take it to Chanel?




You have to take it to Chanel. The dept stores don't do maintenance on Chanel bags.


----------



## spnova

(Amazing pic from Bentley1) 
Hi guys, please if someone see this Light Pink Woc let me know, I'm having a hard time trying to find this, I'm almost hopeless :/ thank you.


----------



## labellavita27

Scarlett1013 said:


> You have to take it to Chanel. The dept stores don't do maintenance on Chanel bags.



Thank you!


----------



## YEANETT

Scarlett1013 said:


> You have to take it to Chanel. The dept stores don't do maintenance on Chanel bags.



Most high end department stores DO offer this service. They will take care of you just like Chanel store&#128521;&#128522;


----------



## YEANETT

labellavita27 said:


> Thank you!




Depending on the department store most would offer the Spa CHANEL  service For your bag as well as the Chanel boutique&#128522;hth


----------



## YEANETT

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone know if tying a ribbon or twist tie etc around chanel flap chain to temporarily "shorten" will harm chain or bag?  Does anyone know a link to provide different ideas for this? THANK YOU XOXO




It won't, we have seen many ladies doing this to make strap shorter. I haven't seen or read any reports on damages do to that


----------



## labellavita27

YEANETT said:


> Depending on the department store most would offer the Spa CHANEL  service For your bag as well as the Chanel boutique&#128522;hth



Oh hmmm


----------



## StyledbyBTTR

How much do the small boy bags retail for I'm interested in the all gold please get back to me ASAP thanks


----------



## Scarlett1013

YEANETT said:


> Most high end department stores DO offer this service. They will take care of you just like Chanel store&#128521;&#128522;



Interesting. My SA at Chanel said dept stores do not do repairs. They send them to Chanel. Basically meaning, they (the dept store) will take the bag, but they are sending it to Chanel.  And the dept store is not going to pay for it. So in essence, I'd rather cut out the extra hassle of going through the dept store and head straight to Chanel.


----------



## Scarlett1013

StyledbyBTTR said:


> How much do the small boy bags retail for I'm interested in the all gold please get back to me ASAP
> 
> Small boys are $3700.


----------



## StyledbyBTTR

Scarlett1013 said:


> StyledbyBTTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much do the small boy bags retail for I'm interested in the all gold please get back to me ASAP
> 
> Small boys are $3700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank U
Click to expand...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Scarlett1013 said:


> Interesting. My SA at Chanel said dept stores do not do repairs. They send them to Chanel. Basically meaning, they (the dept store) will take the bag, but they are sending it to Chanel.  And the dept store is not going to pay for it. So in essence, I'd rather cut out the extra hassle of going through the dept store and head straight to Chanel.



I got mine repaired in Bloomingdales And i believe they send out to a Special leather spa.. And it came out almost looking brand new..Where in before it was all dry and beat up badly


----------



## Scarlett1013

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I got mine repaired in Bloomingdales And i believe they send out to a Special leather spa.. And it came out almost looking brand new..Where in before it was all dry and beat up badly




Glad to hear you had success. I'm starting to think my Chanel Boutique SA told me this so I would buy my bags only from her and not the dept stores. &#128513;


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Scarlett1013 said:


> Glad to hear you had success. I'm starting to think my Chanel Boutique SA told me this so I would buy my bags only from her and not the dept stores. &#128513;



That not true.. You can take it to your department stores or any Chanel boutique..It just that it free within a year or 2 depends on where you purchase the item..


----------



## YEANETT

Scarlett1013 said:


> Interesting. My SA at Chanel said dept stores do not do repairs. They send them to Chanel. Basically meaning, they (the dept store) will take the bag, but they are sending it to Chanel.  And the dept store is not going to pay for it. So in essence, I'd rather cut out the extra hassle of going through the dept store and head straight to Chanel.




That is correct! That is what I meant, they send it to their Chanel spa personal for repair. Department stores have the professionals to spa any Chanel. All department stores have a repair list just like a Chanel boutique as well. I don't remember how Chanel boutique handles it but I would think they would also send it to their correct professionals (spa/repair department). I have never seen a boutique that had inside a spa department . Where I love I have boutiques and department stores, the high end stores are closer to me than boutique so I buy most of my Chanel items through them, when I need any service for my Chanels, I always go to them just because they are closer to me. Hth


----------



## YEANETT

Scarlett1013 said:


> Interesting. My SA at Chanel said dept stores do not do repairs. They send them to Chanel. Basically meaning, they (the dept store) will take the bag, but they are sending it to Chanel.  And the dept store is not going to pay for it. So in essence, I'd rather cut out the extra hassle of going through the dept store and head straight to Chanel.



SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST!!! My iPhone played tricks on me:/



That is correct! That is what I meant, they send it to their Chanel spa personal for repair. Department stores have the professionals to spa any Chanel. All department stores have a repair list just like a Chanel boutique as well. I don't remember how Chanel boutique handles it but I would think they would also send it to their correct professionals (spa/repair department). I have never seen a boutique that had inside a spa department . Where I love I have boutiques and department stores, the high end stores are closer to me than boutique so I buy most of my Chanel items through them, when I need any service for my Chanels, I always go to them just because they are closer to me. Hth


----------



## vettofixem

Scarlett1013 said:


> Glad to hear you had success. I'm starting to think my Chanel Boutique SA told me this so I would buy my bags only from her and not the dept stores. &#128513;


What is the cost of the Spa treatment?


----------



## Scarlett1013

vettofixem said:


> What is the cost of the Spa treatment?




I don't know. I've never had to take a bag there. My SA just said it is "costly".


----------



## Tts1318

Hi


----------



## anasa

Need your advice, Chanel experts! 

I brought my caviar WOC out with friends today and we ended up spending most of the day at the beach. I didn't get any water or sand in it, so I thought it was fine. But when I got home I noticed my hair had nice beach waves from being by the water all day ... And then I realized that maybe it wasn't such a good idea to bring my WOC.  now I'm worried. Is there any chance something about being near the beach/saltwater that might ruin the leather? I know I'm being paranoid but I just want to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## SweetNavi

Does anybody know where I can buy this Chanel ring? 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BknC6RHCIAAF8fb.jpg

It's from the new collection but I only have 1 Chanel store in my country and they said it's not coming to this store  Did anybody see it in store?


----------



## StyledbyBTTR

Finally got me a chanel jumbo classic I have three wallet on the chains and two chain arounds only thing I want now is a medium boy bag :. I think the metallic ones are so beautiful but I heard that they have been peeling does anyone have any knowledge of that? Also how are the lambskin ones  do they get damaged easily?


----------



## cony

anasa said:


> Need your advice, Chanel experts!
> 
> I brought my caviar WOC out with friends today and we ended up spending most of the day at the beach. I didn't get any water or sand in it, so I thought it was fine. But when I got home I noticed my hair had nice beach waves from being by the water all day ... And then I realized that maybe it wasn't such a good idea to bring my WOC.  now I'm worried. Is there any chance something about being near the beach/saltwater that might ruin the leather? I know I'm being paranoid but I just want to be sure. Thanks!



Not exactly an expert here.. but I guess taking the cloth that comes with your WOC and gently wet a little area with plain water to wipe the bag will be good. Otherwise, if u are worried.. u can bring it to a bag spa and get professional conditioning on the leather. Hth!


----------



## ASC RESALE

YEANETT said:


> It won't, we have seen many ladies doing this to make strap shorter. I haven't seen or read any reports on damages do to that


Agreed, and the chain links hide any distortions to the leather.


----------



## calflu

Lamb skin isn't as fragile. Check out lamb vs caviar thread. I have a lamb boy and it's durable




StyledbyBTTR said:


> Finally got me a chanel jumbo classic I have three wallet on the chains and two chain arounds only thing I want now is a medium boy bag :. I think the metallic ones are so beautiful but I heard that they have been peeling does anyone have any knowledge of that? Also how are the lambskin ones  do they get damaged easily?


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Need your advice, Chanel experts!
> 
> I brought my caviar WOC out with friends today and we ended up spending most of the day at the beach. I didn't get any water or sand in it, so I thought it was fine. But when I got home I noticed my hair had nice beach waves from being by the water all day ... And then I realized that maybe it wasn't such a good idea to bring my WOC.  now I'm worried. Is there any chance something about being near the beach/saltwater that might ruin the leather? I know I'm being paranoid but I just want to be sure. Thanks!



You might want to just make sure by cleaning and conditioning it with some products (what is the leather?  If it's lamb, look at the lambskin care & maintenance thread for suggested products.  If it's patent, there is a cleaner/conditioner by Mooeysworth & Best.  If it's caviar or calf, you can use any of the products suggested in the lambskin thread as well).  Have fun on outings with your Chanel and don't worry, just make sure to clean out the sand and salt.


----------



## tutushopper

StyledbyBTTR said:


> Finally got me a chanel jumbo classic I have three wallet on the chains and two chain arounds only thing I want now is a medium boy bag :. I think the metallic ones are so beautiful but I heard that they have been peeling does anyone have any knowledge of that? Also how are the lambskin ones  do they get damaged easily?



Lambskin is pretty hearty, but have been reading some not so good things on the metallic bags; you might want to do some thread reading.


----------



## anasa

I was hoping you'd reply, tutu! It's caviar. I guess my question was more whether or not the ocean air affects the leather. I didn't place it in the sand and it didn't get wet or anything. I know it isn't too pricey but I'm not sure if I can splurge on any leather care items right now. Do you think running a damp wet (w/water) cloth over it will be enough? &#128547;


tutushopper said:


> You might want to just make sure by cleaning and conditioning it with some products (what is the leather?  If it's lamb, look at the lambskin care & maintenance thread for suggested products.  If it's patent, there is a cleaner/conditioner by Mooeysworth & Best.  If it's caviar or calf, you can use any of the products suggested in the lambskin thread as well).  Have fun on outings with your Chanel and don't worry, just make sure to clean out the sand and salt.


----------



## anasa

Thanks for the advice! I asked tutu as well. I hope water will suffice. I can't order any of the leather  conditioners for a couple more weeks. :/



cony said:


> Not exactly an expert here.. but I guess taking the cloth that comes with your WOC and gently wet a little area with plain water to wipe the bag will be good. Otherwise, if u are worried.. u can bring it to a bag spa and get professional conditioning on the leather. Hth!


----------



## Mondrianum

Hi ladies, need your help please. My black jumbo lambskin flap started to develop scuffs on the trim/ stitching of the back pocket (top of the back pocket). I guess because it's rubbing against the clothing. The bag is just a year old and is not used often (once a month or so). Is it normal wear for these bags? Am I a perfectionist? Am I expecting too much? Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> I was hoping you'd reply, tutu! It's caviar. I guess my question was more whether or not the ocean air affects the leather. I didn't place it in the sand and it didn't get wet or anything. I know it isn't too pricey but I'm not sure if I can splurge on any leather care items right now. Do you think running a damp wet (w/water) cloth over it will be enough? &#128547;



I think it will be fine.  As to the expense, you can just buy the little jar of Meltonian for around $3 and that will do you for a long time.  I'd not put water on a leather bag, though.


----------



## tutushopper

Mondrianum said:


> Hi ladies, need your help please. My black jumbo lambskin flap started to develop scuffs on the trim/ stitching of the back pocket (top of the back pocket). I guess because it's rubbing against the clothing. The bag is just a year old and is not used often (once a month or so). Is it normal wear for these bags? Am I a perfectionist? Am I expecting too much? Thanks



I've lambskin bags I've worn far more than this (like every day for months at a time) and not developed any scruffs on the back pocket.  What are you wearing them with that's causing these scuffs?  Photos?


----------



## Mondrianum

tutushopper said:


> I've lambskin bags I've worn far more than this (like every day for months at a time) and not developed any scruffs on the back pocket.  What are you wearing them with that's causing these scuffs?  Photos?




Hi tutu, thanks for your reply! Usually it would be a trench coat/ wool coat or jumpers/ cardigans. I've tried to take some photos and it's actually quite difficult to capture. Here is the one of the back of the flap 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And here are couple of closer shots 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Would like to hear your opinion! 
Sorry for the quality of the pictures took them with my phone. Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

Mondrianum said:


> Hi tutu, thanks for your reply! Usually it would be a trench coat/ wool coat or jumpers/ cardigans. I've tried to take some photos and it's actually quite difficult to capture. Here is the one of the back of the flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573415
> 
> And here are couple of closer shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573425
> 
> View attachment 2573427
> 
> Would like to hear your opinion!
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures took them with my phone. Thanks



Do you mean the top edge of the pocket?  That's so odd from just a coat or jumper/sweater.  I've worn mine with nearly everything and don't have any wearing of the top or any other part of the pockets.  Could it be something you've leaned against?


----------



## Mondrianum

tutushopper said:


> Do you mean the top edge of the pocket?  That's so odd from just a coat or jumper/sweater.  I've worn mine with nearly everything and don't have any wearing of the top or any other part of the pockets.  Could it be something you've leaned against?




I'm quite careful with my bags so the only possibility that comes to my head it's from rubbing against the clothing, leaning against something would be very unlikely. What do you think would be the best to do? Treat it with some sort of leather product? Contact the boutique?


----------



## ibeblessed

Scarlett1013 said:


> Ok. Just confused bc I see people referring to their bags as 2.55 classic flaps and they have the CC closure where the reissue has the mademoiselle. The 2.55 also looks larger to me than the m/l but it's def not a jumbo.



Over the years there have been many variations to the original design of the 2.55, including the leather/fabric, the chain  metal vs. interwoven leather, single flap vs. double flap, and the closure  mademoiselle vs. interlocking CC. The 2.55 refers to all flap-style bags, including variations of the original! The term classic flap commonly refers to the flap with the interlocking CC closure and the leather interwoven chain.

There is a page about this on forum if you want to read the rest.


----------



## ibeblessed

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone know if you purchase a Chanel bag from a dept. store if later on you need maintenance on the bag would you go back to the dept. store or can you take it to Chanel?



I know that NM, Nordstrom and Saks will send it out for you. If you purchased the bag there.


----------



## Juniper10

Hi! Don't think it merits a new thread...so I'll ask a question here...

I hear a lot that reissues are lighter than classic flaps.  Is this still true even though reissues also have double flaps? Confused as to how a reissue can be so much lighter.  Is it because he chains are lighter as well as shorter? Tia!


----------



## Valentine2014

Juniper10 said:


> Hi! Don't think it merits a new thread...so I'll ask a question here...
> 
> I hear a lot that reissues are lighter than classic flaps.  Is this still true even though reissues also have double flaps? Confused as to how a reissue can be so much lighter.  Is it because he chains are lighter as well as shorter? Tia!



It's true. I would say that my reissue 227 feels much lighter than jumbo classic flap.


----------



## tutushopper

Mondrianum said:


> I'm quite careful with my bags so the only possibility that comes to my head it's from rubbing against the clothing, leaning against something would be very unlikely. What do you think would be the best to do? Treat it with some sort of leather product? Contact the boutique?


I really don't understand how you could get rubbing just on the top edge of the pocket and nowhere else on the back of the bag; I'm stumped as to the cause.  Do you put things in and out of the pocket?  Although, I do that, and haven't noticed the same.  You can surely treat it with something like Meltonian delicate as that won't cause any harm, or the Cadillac or Meltonian lotions.  The boutiques use those.


Juniper10 said:


> Hi! Don't think it merits a new thread...so I'll ask a question here...
> 
> I hear a lot that reissues are lighter than classic flaps.  Is this still true even though reissues also have double flaps? Confused as to how a reissue can be so much lighter.  Is it because he chains are lighter as well as shorter? Tia!



They are indeed lighter than classic flaps.  If you look at the chains, you'll discover the reason.  Leather has weight to it, and the 2.55 (reissue) bags don't have leather entwined with the chains.


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> I really don't understand how you could get rubbing just on the top edge of the pocket and nowhere else on the back of the bag; I'm stumped as to the cause.  Do you put things in and out of the pocket?  Although, I do that, and haven't noticed the same.  You can surely treat it with something like Meltonian delicate as that won't cause any harm, or the Cadillac or Meltonian lotions.  The boutiques use those.
> 
> 
> They are indeed lighter than classic flaps.  If you look at the chains, you'll discover the reason.  Leather has weight to it, and the 2.55 (reissue) bags don't have leather entwined with the chains.


I completely agree.  That said, I love the weight of the chains.  For me it adds to the whole feel of the bag somehow  x


----------



## little tree

Hey girls. I just got myself a beige GST last week. It is so pretty and I couldn't move my eye away from it. I really want to use it for every single possible occasion but I was told by a friend that the colour is easy to get dirty. Is it true? May someone has GST tell me how long can her GST last in good condition? I was hoping it can last in good for at least five years. Do I need to pay extra extra attention to baby it? Can I use it as my daily bag??  Any experience sharing or advice is highly appreciated !!!


----------



## tutushopper

little tree said:


> Hey girls. I just got myself a beige GST last week. It is so pretty and I couldn't move my eye away from it. I really want to use it for every single possible occasion but I was told by a friend that the colour is easy to get dirty. Is it true? May someone has GST tell me how long can her GST last in good condition? I was hoping it can last in good for at least five years. Do I need to pay extra extra attention to baby it? Can I use it as my daily bag??  Any experience sharing or advice is highly appreciated !!!



Head on over to the lambskin care & maintenance thread and you'll find recommendations for products that you can use on your caviar beige GST, too. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403-67.html


----------



## little tree

tutushopper said:


> Head on over to the lambskin care & maintenance thread and you'll find recommendations for products that you can use on your caviar beige GST, too. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403-67.html




Thanks for the timely reply! I will definitely read it. Forgot to mention that mine is the caviar beige.


----------



## tutushopper

little tree said:


> Thanks for the timely reply! I will definitely read it. Forgot to mention that mine is the caviar beige.



You are welcome.  The GST is only made in caviar (unless it's a seasonal patent), so I knew it was caviar, but many of the same products can be used on both, and I had in mind the waterproofing.  You can also use Blackrock Leather N Rich and Obenauf's Leather Care on caviar since it's calf.  I used those two on a pair of caviar shoes.


----------



## little tree

tutushopper said:


> You are welcome.  The GST is only made in caviar (unless it's a seasonal patent), so I knew it was caviar, but many of the same products can be used on both, and I had in mind the waterproofing.  You can also use Blackrock Leather N Rich and Obenauf's Leather Care on caviar since it's calf.  I used those two on a pair of caviar shoes.




Omg. You are so professional !! I was reading someone used Applecare condition. Is that a good product to be used on caviar? Is there any suggestion on waterproofing products?


----------



## tutushopper

little tree said:


> Omg. You are so professional !! I was reading someone used Applecare condition. Is that a good product to be used on caviar? Is there any suggestion on waterproofing products?



Yes, please visit the link I provided for you.  I don't know about Apple products as I've not used them, but one person mentioned they changed the way the leather felt, and that's just not something I'm willing to risk.


----------



## little tree

tutushopper said:


> Yes, please visit the link I provided for you.  I don't know about Apple products as I've not used them, but one person mentioned they changed the way the leather felt, and that's just not something I'm willing to risk.



Thank you so so so much. I will consider it


----------



## calflu

Read the caviar thread. There are many discussions about  this already

And beige caviar isn't that delicate. 




little tree said:


> Omg. You are so professional !! I was reading someone used Applecare condition. Is that a good product to be used on caviar? Is there any suggestion on waterproofing products?


----------



## piam

little tree said:


> Hey girls. I just got myself a beige GST last week. It is so pretty and I couldn't move my eye away from it. I really want to use it for every single possible occasion but I was told by a friend that the colour is easy to get dirty. Is it true? May someone has GST tell me how long can her GST last in good condition? I was hoping it can last in good for at least five years. Do I need to pay extra extra attention to baby it? Can I use it as my daily bag??  Any experience sharing or advice is highly appreciated !!!


i have a beige GST and love it - i've had it for one year and i haven't had to baby mine. it's holding up beautifully  the caviar leather isn't delicate so enjoy your new bag!


----------



## little tree

piam said:


> i have a beige GST and love it - i've had it for one year and i haven't had to baby mine. it's holding up beautifully  the caviar leather isn't delicate so enjoy your new bag!




Thanks. I love it. I was planning to get a black one but I already have so many black bags. My husband suggested the Beige colour. I hesitated a while but now I am so happy that I listened to his advice. Love it.


----------



## Almaz

Hello everyone, I have a few questions about the cosmos flap, is it permanent or seasonal? If you happen to own one what do you think of it? I just lovvvve how it's the perfect mix between the Reissue and Boy


----------



## helenxu

Hey everybody! Just a quick question as it is my first Chanel item (black classic flap wallet in caviar leather). Is the stitching supposed to get a little furry looking? Also one of the stitches of the quilting on the wallet seems to be coming apart? just wondering if this is normal with use. wallet was purchased on the 27/03/2014. Thanks!


----------



## marylicious

So I've been doing some research bec I want to purchase a chanel woc, in particular the one w/ diamond design stitches. Is it true that authentic chanel should have 10 or more stitches in any diamond style stitches? I've been watching how to spot a fake chanel on YouTube. HELP! I'm trying to decide whether go on eBay or just go to the chanel boutique&#128532; one of the stores has me on their waiting list for the woc. Thanks!


----------



## helenxu

marylicious said:


> So I've been doing some research bec I want to purchase a chanel woc, in particular the one w/ diamond design stitches. Is it true that authentic chanel should have 10 or more stitches in any diamond style stitches? I've been watching how to spot a fake chanel on YouTube. HELP! I'm trying to decide whether go on eBay or just go to the chanel boutique&#128532; one of the stores has me on their waiting list for the woc. Thanks!



Hi, I am not completely sure but just letting you know from my experience (sorry it's not a lot). The wallet I used to have (bought from a Chanel boutique), before I exchanged it, had 9 stitched and it was a patent zippered wallet. The wallet I have now which is a classic flap wallet (also purchased from a boutique) has exactly 10 stitches. So I am guessing the stitching can vary but probably not far from 10 stitches, and the number of stitches is even through out the wallet. Hope this will help you on your purchase


----------



## tutushopper

marylicious said:


> So I've been doing some research bec I want to purchase a chanel woc, in particular the one w/ diamond design stitches. Is it true that authentic chanel should have 10 or more stitches in any diamond style stitches? I've been watching how to spot a fake chanel on YouTube. HELP! I'm trying to decide whether go on eBay or just go to the chanel boutique&#128532; one of the stores has me on their waiting list for the woc. Thanks!



Please have any purchase you make from the secondary market (ebay, Bonanza, Yoogi's, Malleries, etc.) authenticated either here in the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread or you can pay a small fee of $5-7 for online authentication from Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.  It's well worth the price to have peace of mind and try to figure it all out on your own.  Don't rely on youtube and out of date online guides.


----------



## tutushopper

helenxu said:


> Hey everybody! Just a quick question as it is my first Chanel item (black classic flap wallet in caviar leather). Is the stitching supposed to get a little furry looking? Also one of the stitches of the quilting on the wallet seems to be coming apart? just wondering if this is normal with use. wallet was purchased on the 27/03/2014. Thanks!



I've not known of stitches that get "furry" after less than a month.  You might want to take it down to Chanel and have them take a look, especially as it also has loose stitches.


----------



## tutushopper

Almaz said:


> Hello everyone, I have a few questions about the cosmos flap, is it permanent or seasonal? If you happen to own one what do you think of it? I just lovvvve how it's the perfect mix between the Reissue and Boy



The cosmos bag was seasonal and has now been discontinued.  They were included in the sale this past Dec/Jan/Feb, so you'll not find any likely unless it's at a Chanel boutique (which doesn't discount bags and sells them at full price even if department stores sold them at a discount).


----------



## marylicious

tutushopper said:


> Please have any purchase you make from the secondary market (ebay, Bonanza, Yoogi's, Malleries, etc.) authenticated either here in the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread or you can pay a small fee of $5-7 for online authentication from Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U.  It's well worth the price to have peace of mind and try to figure it all out on your own.  Don't rely on youtube and out of date online guides.


Thanks for the quick advise&#128512;


----------



## marylicious

helenxu said:


> Hi, I am not completely sure but just letting you know from my experience (sorry it's not a lot). The wallet I used to have (bought from a Chanel boutique), before I exchanged it, had 9 stitched and it was a patent zippered wallet. The wallet I have now which is a classic flap wallet (also purchased from a boutique) has exactly 10 stitches. So I am guessing the stitching can vary but probably not far from 10 stitches, and the number of stitches is even through out the wallet. Hope this will help you on your purchase


I appreciate all the assistance!


----------



## newcalimommy

There is a Chanel mini valentine flap on eBay for $6000!!! I couldn't believe my eyes &#128528;


----------



## tutushopper

newcalimommy said:


> There is a Chanel mini valentine flap on eBay for $6000!!! I couldn't believe my eyes &#128528;



There have been some truly insane price gouging going on lately with Chanel on ebay.  $10,000 for a $3600 bag, $8000 for a $4000 bag, $4000 for a $2000 bag, and now $6000 for a $3400 bag.  It's truly insane.  I surely hope nobody here pays those ridiculous amounts which are truly in another universe from selling with a reasonable profit and paying fees.  There are still V0day flaps to be found in the stores; someone posted one in authentic finds.


----------



## newcalimommy

tutushopper said:


> There have been some truly insane price gouging going on lately with Chanel on ebay.  $10,000 for a $3600 bag, $8000 for a $4000 bag, $4000 for a $2000 bag, and now $6000 for a $3400 bag.  It's truly insane.  I surely hope nobody here pays those ridiculous amounts which are truly in another universe from selling with a reasonable profit and paying fees.  There are still V0day flaps to be found in the stores; someone posted one in authentic finds.



It's unbelievable Tutu.  I don't get how people get away with it! So unfair but what can you do except what everyone does here and help each other out so we dont end up paying those outrageous prices.


----------



## tutushopper

newcalimommy said:


> It's unbelievable Tutu.  I don't get how people get away with it! So unfair but what can you do except what everyone does here and help each other out so we dont end up paying those outrageous prices.



This is why I try so hard to get people to not pay those prices and help them to find bags at retail price.  I do it in FB groups, too.  I just hope that the people I help don't turn around and sell them on ebay.  We all need to help each other to find what we seek, and there is a good core group here that does this, and I've been on the sharing and receiving end of information, and I appreciate it immensely, as I'm not in the market to sell what I buy.  It's a good feeling to help someone find what they want without seeing them pay an exorbitant amount for it (Chanel is already charging an arm and two legs compared to the prices just a few years ago).  

Some of the prices on ebay shock me, some sicken me.  It's just not right.  So we do what we can do.  It surely would help if some SA's weren't selling out the back door (I've been told more than a few do), and if Karl would distribute things a bit more evenly.  So onward we go, keeping an eye and an ear out!


----------



## Mondrianum

tutushopper said:


> I really don't understand how you could get rubbing just on the top edge of the pocket and nowhere else on the back of the bag; I'm stumped as to the cause.  Do you put things in and out of the pocket?  Although, I do that, and haven't noticed the same.  You can surely treat it with something like Meltonian delicate as that won't cause any harm, or the Cadillac or Meltonian lotions.  The boutiques use those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are indeed lighter than classic flaps.  If you look at the chains, you'll discover the reason.  Leather has weight to it, and the 2.55 (reissue) bags don't have leather entwined with the chains.




Thanks for your advice on the products. Have you tried any of the collonil products. Do you know which on would be the most similar to meltonian or Cadillac? Personally I don't use the back pocket of the flap, so I find all this quite upsetting. 

Btw I saw you got a yellow mini in lamb!  Major congratulations! I'm thinking about this one it's so yummy!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Mondrianum said:


> Thanks for your advice on the products. Have you tried any of the collonil products. Do you know which on would be the most similar to meltonian or Cadillac? Personally I don't use the back pocket of the flap, so I find all this quite upsetting.
> 
> Btw I saw you got a yellow mini in lamb!  Major congratulations! I'm thinking about this one it's so yummy!!!



You are welcome.  I have tried some of the Collonil products, and have a few more to try out as well.  I think their waterproofing spray is comparable to that of Cadillac and Meltonian, so their lotion should be as well.  They are all quality products, and seem to be fairly similar.  

Yes, I did get that lovely yellow lamb finally!  I'd have loved it in a M/L but am thrilled to have it in the mini.  Yellow was at the top of my list for this season, so it was a very important score!  Thank you!


----------



## labellavita27

Can anyone answer this for me? I couldn't get an answer earlier. 

Was the Chanel stamp always on one side for lamb skin jumbos? Or just this season? I'm new to  Chanel. Sorry


----------



## georgiegirl27

Heading to Chanel in London at the end of next week - let me know if anyone wants me to look out for anything in particular?   x


----------



## LVobsessed415

What color boy is Hillary duff wearing in this photo?


----------



## anasa

It's that metallic two-toned one. I know some members here have it .... Will edit my post if I remember where the reveals are. 


LVobsessed415 said:


> What color boy is Hillary duff wearing in this photo?


----------



## LVobsessed415

Thank you Anasa. Hope I can track one down before price increase.


----------



## georgiegirl27

LVobsessed415 said:


> Thank you Anasa. Hope I can track one down before price increase.


Hi,  Check out the the Chanel Le Boy thread - page 463, post number 6936?  Hope this helps  x


----------



## helenxu

tutushopper said:


> I've not known of stitches that get "furry" after less than a month.  You might want to take it down to Chanel and have them take a look, especially as it also has loose stitches.



Thanks  I am hesitant in taking it back because I just changed it (my last wallet had a cracking issue). I think a better word for what I can see on my wallet is fraying. Not sure if you can see it in the photo. I'm quite upset about this because I would hate to have to exchange this wallet once more but it is really bothering me. Is there a chance this could get worse and the stitching might unravel.


----------



## Glamrus

georgiegirl27 said:


> Heading to Chanel in London at the end of next week - let me know if anyone wants me to look out for anything in particular?   x



Georgie just curious if the still will have alot of the spring summer classic colors like the fuchsia and turquoise or even better yet colors we don't have here in the states!

Im Going in may  Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Glamrus said:


> Georgie just curious if the still will have alot of the spring summer classic colors like the fuchsia and turquoise or even better yet colors we don't have here in the states!
> 
> Im Going in may  Hope you have a wonderful trip!


Hi Glamrus,

I know they don't have anything at all in fuchsia in the New Bond Street store (which is the beautiful flagship store), though if memory serves me right I think they had a couple of fuchsia in one of the Chanel boutiques in Harrods?  They definitely had the maxi patent in fuchsia there a couple of weeks ago.

Both boutiques were still very full of bright colours though.  Let me know if there is anything in particular you would like me to keep an eye out for - if they have it I will take photos and post them on here for you x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Heading to Chanel in London at the end of next week - let me know if anyone wants me to look out for anything in particular?   x


 
Do u know if prices in the UK are increasing as well? I thought there won't be one given that there  was an increase at the end of last year when most of other countries did not have an increase. Could u ask your SA? Thanks!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Do u know if prices in the UK are increasing as well? I thought there won't be one given that there  was an increase at the end of last year when most of other countries did not have an increase. Could u ask your SA? Thanks!


Hi,  Will certainly ask Valentine 2014  

Ladies who have visited Manchester yesterday posted here that all the SA's there were saying there WILL be an increase on all classic bags, Boys, WOCs etc as from tomorrow, so it sounds like its a yes, but will check again with London on Friday x


----------



## anshort4angel

LVobsessed415 said:


> Thank you Anasa. Hope I can track one down before price increase.


BG has it in new medium... Lmk if you need SA info


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi,  Will certainly ask Valentine 2014
> 
> Ladies who have visited Manchester yesterday posted here that all the SA's there were saying there WILL be an increase on all classic bags, Boys, WOCs etc as from tomorrow, so it sounds like its a yes, but will check again with London on Friday x



Thanks!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Forgive my ignorance here please ladies, but who or what is Borsa Chanel please? x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Love the Purse Forum and love chatting to all you ladies, here but has anyone else here had an email telling them they have violated policy by posting in a no chat thread? So frustrating ... It's just after 5am here and it's the first thing I am greeted with  

I don't post there on purpose, I simply get caught up with what's on screen and reply/ respond to it... (sigh)

Why on earth don't the powers that be just tweak the software so that when you go to post in any such forum your letters come up in let's say red... or some other colour, so it reminds you... Or just have a NO CHAT runner in the typing box to remind you before you post?? 

Or am I the only one who forgets...  

Don't mean to whinge ladies/ moderators, but just really annoying when you get a note saying you've broken the rules because you asked the price of a python bag AND got a reminder point...! (feels like I am in school being told off!  (( x


----------



## PrincessCypress

georgiegirl27 said:


> Love the Purse Forum and love chatting to all you ladies, here but has anyone else here had an email telling them they have violated policy by posting in a no chat thread? So frustrating ... It's just after 5am here and it's the first thing I am greeted with
> 
> I don't post there on purpose, I simply get caught up with what's on screen and reply/ respond to it... (sigh)
> 
> Why on earth don't the powers that be just tweak the software so that when you go to post in any such forum your letters come up in let's say red... or some other colour, so it reminds you... Or just have a NO CHAT runner in the typing box to remind you before you post??
> 
> Or am I the only one who forgets...
> 
> Don't mean to whinge ladies/ moderators, but just really annoying when you get a note saying you've broken the rules because you asked the price of a python bag AND got a reminder point...! (feels like I am in school being told off!  (( x


I'm sorry to hear that upset you, georgiegirl27. I'm sure it's not the mods intention, but being a mod is a thankless job and they have to donate a lot of their time to oversee the site and make sure everything is going well. The reason that I read why they want "no chatting" in the finds thread is that many tPF-ers subscribe and get notification emails every single time a post is made. Imagine how frustrating it must be if you were to receive numerous emails throughout the day and some of them were "false alarms" meaning they did not contain a find.

That said, I am not one of the mods and I'm not an email subscriber either. I have done a couple of oopsies in that thread myself and I got the same reminder that you did. Now I'm just very aware to not post comments on that thread, but to PM anyone I have a question for. Every time I see the thread name, it reminds me because it says "NO CHATTER" (or is it "CHATTING"?) Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that you're not alone, don't let it offend you and just be careful in the future when reading that thread!


----------



## georgiegirl27

That's a lovely post Princess Cypress, Thank you  

I certainly do appreciate the job that the moderators do here - think I was just feeling niggled at having done it again! Great to hear I am not the only one though - Thank You  

Apologies to any ladies who got an email notification as a result of my post there - it was a genuine oversight - Guess I just enjoy chatting with you all so much that I completely forget it's a no chat thread in the moment of posting  x


----------



## PrincessCypress

georgiegirl27 said:


> That's a lovely post Princess Cypress, Thank you
> 
> I certainly do appreciate the job that the moderators do here - think I was just feeling niggled at having done it again! Great to hear I am not the only one though - Thank You
> 
> Apologies to any ladies who got an email notification as a result of my post there - it was a genuine oversight - Guess I just enjoy chatting with you all so much that I completely forget it's a no chat thread in the moment of posting  x


You're welcome!


----------



## anshort4angel

georgiegirl27 said:


> That's a lovely post Princess Cypress, Thank you
> 
> I certainly do appreciate the job that the moderators do here - think I was just feeling niggled at having done it again! Great to hear I am not the only one though - Thank You
> 
> Apologies to any ladies who got an email notification as a result of my post there - it was a genuine oversight - Guess I just enjoy chatting with you all so much that I completely forget it's a no chat thread in the moment of posting  x


You shouldn't take it personally  I got the same BC I didn't realize it at first. I'm fairly certain they just comb through and copy and paste the same alert to those who accidentally violated it. I doubt they take the time to see if you are a new user or not - there's too many for them to look into. So don't take it personally, it's just copy & pasted reminder for those who overlooked it or notification for those new.


----------



## anshort4angel

Whoops sorry that was so redundant, it's still early morning Monday over here lol


----------



## calflu

Geogiegirl 27, we all had our shares so hopefully you feel better


But I do appreciate the efforts they make to have Chanel forums more readable.

There are some other brands that I am very interested but their forums are not as organized and I can't find anything useful easily!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Indeed - and have slept since then so all in the past . I don't ever stay mad or upset for long - usually about 5 minutes!! Lol - thanks so much for all the lovely posts ladies  - that was lovely and meant a lot  x


----------



## Nkh1

I am seriously dieing trying to find either a clutch on chain ..a daily  zippy or a mini quilted  if ANYONE  knows anything pleaseeeee let me  know  even a quilted small would do!
So hard trying to find them before this price increase


----------



## dingdong79

nkouril said:


> I am seriously dieing trying to find either a clutch on chain ..a daily  zippy or a mini quilted  if ANYONE  knows anything pleaseeeee let me  know  even a quilted small would do!
> So hard trying to find them before this price increase


PM me if you want a daily zippy.


----------



## Nkh1

ok i will


----------



## South Beach

anshort4angel said:


> You shouldn't take it personally  I got the same BC I didn't realize it at first. I'm fairly certain they just comb through and copy and paste the same alert to those who accidentally violated it. I doubt they take the time to see if you are a new user or not - there's too many for them to look into. So don't take it personally, it's just copy & pasted reminder for those who overlooked it or notification for those new.






Good advice! I too have had a " correction " notice, but I get it and it is a great way to keep the threads in order, especially if you're seeking a certain red item for example. None the less, yeah it's an ouch moment - but for the greater good. Thanks moderators for all you do!

For the Love of HANDBAGS AND SLG's!  &#128525;&#127879;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#128508;
SB


----------



## peace1029

does the classic cc logo earrings come in diamond version? instead of crystal?


----------



## Juniper10

Hi!! Can I just pop in here to shout on the mountains that I finally checked out a reissue 226 in person and fell madly in love?! I'm bursting with excitement with no one to tell!

As I've never bought brand new before, I didn't realize I could not simply buy it then and there.  Silly me.  Now I have to wait until April 27 to pick it up. They took my cc info.  It will never be April 27!


----------



## calflu

Congrats! 

I think you prob got it at Saks and they did a pre sale for you! 

The wait will only make this more sweet! 




Juniper10 said:


> Hi!! Can I just pop in here to shout on the mountains that I finally checked out a reissue 226 in person and fell madly in love?! I'm bursting with excitement with no one to tell!
> 
> As I've never bought brand new before, I didn't realize I could not simply buy it then and there.  Silly me.  Now I have to wait until April 27 to pick it up. They took my cc info.  It will never be April 27!


----------



## ibeblessed

Juniper10 said:


> Hi!! Can I just pop in here to shout on the mountains that I finally checked out a reissue 226 in person and fell madly in love?! I'm bursting with excitement with no one to tell!
> 
> As I've never bought brand new before, I didn't realize I could not simply buy it then and there.  Silly me.  Now I have to wait until April 27 to pick it up. They took my cc info.  It will never be April 27!



Congrats!! What color did u get?


----------



## georgiegirl27

Congratulations! . This is the start of your Chanel journey - enjoy not just the destination, but every step along the way! (Including the wait - if you can)  x


----------



## Juniper10

georgiegirl27 said:


> Congratulations! . This is the start of your Chanel journey - enjoy not just the destination, but every step along the way! (Including the wait - if you can)  x



Thank you


----------



## Juniper10

calflu said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I think you prob got it at Saks and they did a pre sale for you!
> 
> The wait will only make this more sweet!



Thank you!!


----------



## Juniper10

ibeblessed said:


> Congrats!! What color did u get?


Thanks!

I got the basic black aged calfskin w gold hardware.  I wanted the original Chanel design.....can anyone confirm if her original design was GHW or the RHW? Tia!!


----------



## anshort4angel

Juniper10 said:


> Hi!! Can I just pop in here to shout on the mountains that I finally checked out a reissue 226 in person and fell madly in love?! I'm bursting with excitement with no one to tell!
> 
> As I've never bought brand new before, I didn't realize I could not simply buy it then and there.  Silly me.  Now I have to wait until April 27 to pick it up. They took my cc info.  It will never be April 27!


Congrats! ... but why do you have to wait? If they had it in store to show you, why couldn't you buy it?


----------



## Juniper10

anshort4angel said:


> Congrats! ... but why do you have to wait? If they had it in store to show you, why couldn't you buy it?



I know, I don't quite understand this quota thing either.  They HAVE it, it has been put aside for me, but I cannot have my card charged or pick it up til the 27th.  Stores apparently have a quota they can sell per month, and the 27th starts a new period.  But still...they have it! In principle, why do I have to wait for it? Maybe the business rationale is to create a sense of exclusivity in that they are hard to obtain?


----------



## vivelebag

I hope you get it at the pre-increase price!


----------



## calflu

This sounds interesting. They have been imposing limits for # of bags for what we can buy but I haven't heard of limits of # of bags they can sell

Did they tell you that they met their quota? I thought it was SA ringing you up for pre sale at Saks




Juniper10 said:


> I know, I don't quite understand this quota thing either.  They HAVE it, it has been put aside for me, but I cannot have my card charged or pick it up til the 27th.  Stores apparently have a quota they can sell per month, and the 27th starts a new period.  But still...they have it! In principle, why do I have to wait for it? Maybe the business rationale is to create a sense of exclusivity in that they are hard to obtain?


----------



## Poppet46

So lovely ladies, I just wanted to say I had a little bag envy earlier this week..
I don't own any Chanel but I was in Michael Kors in Covent Garden this week and spotted a girl carrying THE most beautiful bag.  
I think it was a BOY (only know that from the wealth of knowledge on this site) and it was a kind of bronze and green with gold/bronze HW. 
 I'm so not doing the bag justice ladies but WOW - I'm saving now and dreaming Chanel...


----------



## Yijingchan

Hi ladies
I'm so tempted to get a large boy. What material is best? I like fuss free. It is the same size as the classic jumbo or maxi?
Should I let go of my vintage to fund the boy?
DILEMMA!!!!


----------



## calflu

The new medium is about the size of jumbo while old medium is about the size of m/l

You can find the exact dimension on spotted fashion or simply google it

As for calf vs lamb, there are many many many threads about this already.  It is really a personal preference 





Yijingchan said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm so tempted to get a large boy. What material is best? I like fuss free. It is the same size as the classic jumbo or maxi?
> Should I let go of my vintage to fund the boy?
> DILEMMA!!!!


----------



## calflu

Welcome to Chanel, Poppet! 





Poppet46 said:


> So lovely ladies, I just wanted to say I had a little bag envy earlier this week..
> 
> I don't own any Chanel but I was in Michael Kors in Covent Garden this week and spotted a girl carrying THE most beautiful bag.
> 
> I think it was a BOY (only know that from the wealth of knowledge on this site) and it was a kind of bronze and green with gold/bronze HW.
> 
> I'm so not doing the bag justice ladies but WOW - I'm saving now and dreaming Chanel...


----------



## Poppet46

calflu said:


> Welcome to Chanel, Poppet!


Thanks calflu lovin Chanel xx


----------



## newcalimommy

There's a graffiti backpack on fashionphile for $7200.  Isn't that almost double the price....yikes.


----------



## lulilu

newcalimommy said:


> There's a graffiti backpack on fashionphile for $7200.  Isn't that almost double the price....yikes.



Speaking of graffiti backpacks, isn't Kris Kardashian a bit old to carry a backpack and wear combat boots (incessantly)?  It is not a chic look for a woman her age.


----------



## hedgwin99

lulilu said:


> Speaking of graffiti backpacks, isn't Kris Kardashian a bit old to carry a backpack and wear combat boots (incessantly)?  It is not a chic look for a woman her age.




you are talking about a woman who peddles her whole family in front of tv audiences for money and will have a soon to be Ex-husband who is "rumor " to be in the process of turning into a woman. I guess whatever works for her to get more time in the news and gossip magazine


----------



## D5791M

Hi is anynody know where to get leather espadrille?thank you


----------



## georgiegirl27

Chanel in London (both Harrods and in the boutiques) have what seems like a HUGE stock at the moment of all manner of bags!  Lots of minis. mini-minis, and in all manner of colours etc!  

I am on Ban Island so I wasn't able to buy a handbag, though I think  couple of other smaller things might just have leapt into my bag as I passed by!  hee hee&#8230; So, since I can't go to Ban Island until I have revealed my latest purchases, I will do a reveal later this week (I have to wait for something to arrive first!)  

Anyone need a stock check on the London stores?  x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Chanel in London (both Harrods and in the boutiques) have what seems like a HUGE stock at the moment of all manner of bags!  Lots of minis. mini-minis, and in all manner of colours etc!
> 
> I am on Ban Island so I wasn't able to buy a handbag, though I think  couple of other smaller things might just have leapt into my bag as I passed by!  hee hee So, since I can't go to Ban Island until I have revealed my latest purchases, I will do a reveal later this week (I have to wait for something to arrive first!)
> 
> Anyone need a stock check on the London stores?  x



I can't wait to see your new reveal! I am sure all the stores in the US will be well stocked after the price increase here as well. Argghhh! 
By the way, did u red shw minis in London? how much is the mini there after the price increase? I think it must be much more expensive there than here given how strong the pound is against the USD now.


----------



## calflu

I envy you!!! 
Minis are so hard to find here in US even way before price increase! 

Look forward to your reveal 



georgiegirl27 said:


> Chanel in London (both Harrods and in the boutiques) have what seems like a HUGE stock at the moment of all manner of bags!  Lots of minis. mini-minis, and in all manner of colours etc!
> 
> I am on Ban Island so I wasn't able to buy a handbag, though I think  couple of other smaller things might just have leapt into my bag as I passed by!  hee hee So, since I can't go to Ban Island until I have revealed my latest purchases, I will do a reveal later this week (I have to wait for something to arrive first!)
> 
> Anyone need a stock check on the London stores?  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> I can't wait to see your new reveal! I am sure all the stores in the US will be well stocked after the price increase here as well. Argghhh!
> By the way, did u red shw minis in London? how much is the mini there after the price increase? I think it must be much more expensive there than here given how strong the pound is against the USD now.



I feel very guilty that I didn't take any photographs this time&#8230;  I don't remember seeing the red mini with shw, but Harrods in particular seemed to have an awful lot of minis&#8230;!  

The Brompton Road Chanel had boarded up windows - apparently someone drove an Audi into the shop window in the early hours of Good Friday morning and stole all the handbags on display, so they were not happy about allowing photos in the Chanel stores over Easter.

The black lambskin mini was lovely - as was the mustard - they also had some of the minis AND some of the mini minis (hope that makes sense?)   I don't think I have seen them all so well stocked for a while!

The New Bond Street boutique also had a few fuchsia pieces (they didn't have any just a week or so ago), they also had a BEAUTIFUL fuchsia python jumbo which was VERY tempting!  ))

I was telling txrosegirl - my SA brought out a couple of unusual ones for me to look at that I haven't ever seen before.  One that had sold out across the country and hadn't been on display (grey lambskin with shw).  It was a cross between the GST and the flap but with the traditional Chanel barrel clasp yet also with the KL chain strap - that was SOOOOOO tempting!!  

The other was an extra long and extra wide soft sided bag in chevron stripes of black lambskin, brown lambskin and black suede&#8230; all with antiqued gold hardware - it was gorgeous!   x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> I feel very guilty that I didn't take any photographs this time  I don't remember seeing the red mini with shw, but Harrods in particular seemed to have an awful lot of minis!
> 
> The Brompton Road Chanel had boarded up windows - apparently someone drove an Audi into the shop window in the early hours of Good Friday morning and stole all the handbags on display, so they were not happy about allowing photos in the Chanel stores over Easter.
> 
> The black lambskin mini was lovely - as was the mustard - they also had some of the minis AND some of the mini minis (hope that makes sense?)   I don't think I have seen them all so well stocked for a while!
> 
> The New Bond Street boutique also had a few fuchsia pieces (they didn't have any just a week or so ago), they also had a BEAUTIFUL fuchsia python jumbo which was VERY tempting!  ))
> 
> I was telling txrosegirl - my SA brought out a couple of unusual ones for me to look at that I haven't ever seen before.  One that had sold out across the country and hadn't been on display (grey lambskin with shw).  It was a cross between the GST and the flap but with the traditional Chanel barrel clasp yet also with the KL chain strap - that was SOOOOOO tempting!!
> 
> The other was an extra long and extra wide soft sided bag in chevron stripes of black lambskin, brown lambskin and black suede all with antiqued gold hardware - it was gorgeous!   x



It's alright. U have been a great help to me already! Because of u, i found what i want that i can't find here. Just keeping my fingers crossed that my "courier" is coming to the US soon. If not, i will wait for another opportunity in July. Lol. Now with the mini n the gst costing almost the same, i am torn btw the two. Unfortunately my budget only allows for one of them.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> It's alright. U have been a great help to me already! Because of u, i found what i want that i can't find here. Just keeping my fingers crossed that my "courier" is coming to the US soon. If not, i will wait for another opportunity in July. Lol. Now with the mini n the gst costing almost the same, i am torn btw the two. Unfortunately my budget only allows for one of them.


I completely understand - and if they ARE about the same price, you get a lot of bag for your money on the GST, but of course the mini is gorgeous too    I don't envy you your decision!

Really sorry I am not visiting the US anytime soon, otherwise I would bring it over for you  x


----------



## Camellia Pearl

georgiegirl27 said:


> I feel very guilty that I didn't take any photographs this time  I don't remember seeing the red mini with shw, but Harrods in particular seemed to have an awful lot of minis!
> 
> The Brompton Road Chanel had boarded up windows - apparently someone drove an Audi into the shop window in the early hours of Good Friday morning and stole all the handbags on display, so they were not happy about allowing photos in the Chanel stores over Easter.
> 
> The black lambskin mini was lovely - as was the mustard - they also had some of the minis AND some of the mini minis (hope that makes sense?)   I don't think I have seen them all so well stocked for a while!
> 
> The New Bond Street boutique also had a few fuchsia pieces (they didn't have any just a week or so ago), they also had a BEAUTIFUL fuchsia python jumbo which was VERY tempting!  ))
> 
> I was telling txrosegirl - my SA brought out a couple of unusual ones for me to look at that I haven't ever seen before.  One that had sold out across the country and hadn't been on display (grey lambskin with shw).  It was a cross between the GST and the flap but with the traditional Chanel barrel clasp yet also with the KL chain strap - that was SOOOOOO tempting!!
> 
> The other was an extra long and extra wide soft sided bag in chevron stripes of black lambskin, brown lambskin and black suede all with antiqued gold hardware - it was gorgeous!   x



Hi Georgiegirl, may I ask what you saw in Fuschia? x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Camellia Pearl said:


> Hi Georgiegirl, may I ask what you saw in Fuschia? x


From memory - 

Patent fuchsia Jumbo (now called large).
Lambskin fuchsia Jumbo
Maxi patent fuchsia 
Fuchsia python Jumbo
Fuchsia Purses
Metallic pink/fuchsia BOY purses


There were definitely lambskin wocs in turquoise but I cannot remember if there were wocs in the fuchsia too - they definitely had some glitter wocs and I think one of those was pink/fuchsia (that was in Harrods).

Hope that helps a little?   x


----------



## Camellia Pearl

georgiegirl27 said:


> From memory -
> 
> Patent fuchsia Jumbo (now called large).
> Lambskin fuchsia Jumbo
> Maxi patent fuchsia
> Fuchsia python Jumbo
> Fuchsia Purses
> Metallic pink/fuchsia BOY purses
> 
> 
> There were definitely lambskin wocs in turquoise but I cannot remember if there were wocs in the fuchsia too - they definitely had some glitter wocs and I think one of those was pink/fuchsia (that was in Harrods).
> 
> Hope that helps a little?   x



Thank you! Do you know if the fuschia mini's have been and gone? x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Camellia Pearl said:


> Thank you! Do you know if the fuschia mini's have been and gone? x


Hi, I am not sure but I can ask tomorrow if you like - I am giving them a call to ask about prices on a couple of items?   x


----------



## Camellia Pearl

georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi, I am not sure but I can ask tomorrow if you like - I am giving them a call to ask about prices on a couple of items?   x



That would be fab, thanks so much! x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Camellia Pearl said:


> That would be fab, thanks so much! x


My pleasure - will post their reply tomorrow  x


----------



## calflu

The cross over between GST and flap, is that the one on post 8334? 
I think I saw this also on Germany reseller's FB
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-556.html

Oh...I envy you! Sounds like London have a lot of goodies



georgiegirl27 said:


> I completely understand - and if they ARE about the same price, you get a lot of bag for your money on the GST, but of course the mini is gorgeous too    I don't envy you your decision!
> 
> Really sorry I am not visiting the US anytime soon, otherwise I would bring it over for you  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

calflu said:


> The cross over between GST and flap, is that the one on post 8334?
> I think I saw this also on Germany reseller's FB
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984-556.html
> 
> Oh...I envy you! Sounds like London have a lot of goodies


Hi - assuming that was for me - 8334 on which thread please Calflu?   x


----------



## Minion89

Help me please &#128557;


----------



## calflu

Somehow the link was wrong!

Sorry it's post 8334 from this thread! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=422984



georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi - assuming that was for me - 8334 on which thread please Calflu?   x


----------



## calflu

What occasion do you want to use it for? 
Have you tried any on?

This will help answering your questions. And you are debating between beige and black? I thought you said you don't want another black? 




Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2587900
> 
> Help me please &#128557;


----------



## georgiegirl27

calflu said:


> Somehow the link was wrong!
> 
> Sorry it's post 8334 from this thread!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=422984


haha&#8230; that's ok - just seen the post - no, it wasn't like that one&#8230; imagine the barrel clasp in silver on a grey lambskin bag&#8230; grey and silver hardware and a flap front BUT a secure full length zipped section on the back of the bag&#8230; and the whole thing just a little smaller than a GST?  I will try to draw it tomorrow and post a pic - was VERY tempted by it - especially when he said it was the last one in the country!  x


----------



## Minion89

I dont want another big black thats why i am going for the medium size in black ghw&#9786;&#65039;

But Its the beige i cant decide the size:/
The medium is just so gorgeus in that colour :/


----------



## Minion89

But would it be stupid to buy both in medium size


----------



## calflu

Are you more of a tote girl? 

Flap really can't fit much (see recent thread of to flap or not). 

But yes every girl needs a flap. And you can say every girl needs a black and a beige flap. I have a beige flap myself and I love it

It's not crazy to get both colors but I think you need to try out in store to see if what you can put in there fits your needs. (Or you have tried both sizes and can't decide?)

Medium is a bit small for daily use IMO. But if you can cut down the essentials, you can use it for day bag. 


Lastly, welcome to the slippery slope of Chanel world. Don't worry what you get now cuz you will for sure get more! 





Minion89 said:


> But would it be stupid to buy both in medium size


----------



## georgiegirl27

calflu said:


> Are you more of a tote girl?
> 
> Flap really can't fit much (see recent thread of to flap or not).
> 
> But yes every girl needs a flap. And you can say every girl needs a black and a beige flap. I have a beige flap myself and I love it
> 
> It's not crazy to get both colors but I think you need to try out in store to see if what you can put in there fits your needs. (Or you have tried both sizes and can't decide?)
> 
> Medium is a bit small for daily use IMO. But if you can cut down the essentials, you can use it for day bag.
> 
> 
> Lastly, welcome to the slippery slope of Chanel world. Don't worry what you get now cuz you will for sure get more!


oh yes&#8230;. and more&#8230;. and more&#8230; lol  x


----------



## Minion89

I am a crazy shopper&#128514;
And i really typically just buy and dont Think &#128532;

I was thinking the beige in caviar ghw is really pretty and more like a evening bag?
Or Can the jumbo Also be used in the same Way????&#128533;


----------



## Minion89

I Can not decide the size&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;

The jumbo is rough more girly

The medium is more lady like


----------



## calflu

It's ok, girl! You are not alone

I think you can use jumbo for evening if that's what you prefer but I think a clutch works better for formal evening occasion. But if you are just hanging out with gfs or having dinner date with BF (or DH), then it's a personal preference of carrying a jumbo.

I have a jumbo lamb and I usually don't load it to full capacity so I don't burden the bag and my shoulder. Caviar jumbo will be heavier than lamb. 

Sorry I can't give you a straight answer but what is the main reason you go back and forth between sizes?  

I feel beige flap is a good all season all year round bag! Don't limit it to evening occasion if you ever decide to go with it. 




Minion89 said:


> I am a crazy shopper&#128514;
> And i really typically just buy and dont Think &#128532;
> 
> I was thinking the beige in caviar ghw is really pretty and more like a evening bag?
> Or Can the jumbo Also be used in the same Way????&#128533;


----------



## Lux_fashion

I need an opinion! I recently just purchased a vintage Chanel handbag put the lining inside has been replaced, so it has no serial number and Chanel or made in stamp. Do you think that the bag no longer have value because of that? I like the bag, but I don't know if I had made the wrong decision purchasing it.


----------



## iepuxp

where can I find a black old medium boy?? want it so much~~~


----------



## KBloveCC

Ladies, any thoughts on last years 13S pink. I was told it was just regular caviar and not the iridescent one... Thinking about getting another pink before price increase...

Thoughts?


----------



## Valentine2014

KBloveCC said:


> Ladies, any thoughts on last years 13S pink. I was told it was just regular caviar and not the iridescent one... Thinking about getting another pink before price increase...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588467



I wonder if it is the lighting... it looks more coral to me than pink.... it doesn't look like regular caviar to me though..... i hope the ladies who have the 13s pink can chime in.


----------



## calflu

V, I agree with you about the texture

KB, this looks like this season's jersey coral pink flap! But it's a beautiful color



Valentine2014 said:


> I wonder if it is the lighting... it looks more coral to me than pink.... it doesn't look like regular caviar to me though..... i hope the ladies who have the 13s pink can chime in.


----------



## KBloveCC

calflu said:


> V, I agree with you about the texture
> 
> KB, this looks like this season's jersey coral pink flap! But it's a beautiful color




Thank you ladies! Perhaps I'll ask her for the tag photo! I do love the color but worry it is not regular caviar...

Calflu, I'm not as familiar with iridescent caviar...can you please shed some light on what it's like?


----------



## calflu

KB, I am not an expert either but I think you can start from the thread below. 

Also I remember some TPFer mentioned that you can use some iridescent spray to protect the leather from dirt. Once it picks up dirt, you can't get rid of the dirt! 


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/iridescent-caviar-804183.html




KBloveCC said:


> Thank you ladies! Perhaps I'll ask her for the tag photo! I do love the color but worry it is not regular caviar...
> 
> Calflu, I'm not as familiar with iridescent caviar...can you please shed some light on what it's like?


----------



## KBloveCC

calflu said:


> KB, I am not an expert either but I think you can start from the thread below.
> 
> Also I remember some TPFer mentioned that you can use some iridescent spray to protect the leather from dirt. Once it picks up dirt, you can't get rid of the dirt!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/iridescent-caviar-804183.html




Thank you &#128522; I'll check it out!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Apologies - wrong forum  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

So sorry everyone&#8230; my computer /the site is doing something crazy&#8230; I post to one forum and it puts it in another!  lol x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Camellia Pearl said:


> Thank you! Do you know if the fuschia mini's have been and gone? x


Just spoken to one of the London stores re your question as to whether the minis have been and gone yet?

Apparently they haven't even received their fuchsia minis yet  

(They do have a waiting list though)

Hope this helps?  x


----------



## Valentine2014

KBloveCC said:


> Thank you ladies! Perhaps I'll ask her for the tag photo! I do love the color but worry it is not regular caviar...
> 
> Calflu, I'm not as familiar with iridescent caviar...can you please shed some light on what it's like?



I think there are different iridescent caviars or different caviars that are not the regular caviar. I actually prefer the 12A red iridescent caviar to the regular caviar. It's slightly softer n smoother than the regular. There's also the type of caviar on the easy caviar flap. I also like this type over the regular because it is soft n "bouncier". But there's a type that should be avoided which is the sueded type which has been described as dirt magnet. Yes, i think it is best to ask her for a pic of the tag so that we can try to figure out what material it is


----------



## YEANETT

georgiegirl27 said:


> From memory -
> 
> Patent fuchsia Jumbo (now called large).
> Lambskin fuchsia Jumbo
> Maxi patent fuchsia
> Fuchsia python Jumbo
> Fuchsia Purses
> Metallic pink/fuchsia BOY purses
> 
> 
> There were definitely lambskin wocs in turquoise but I cannot remember if there were wocs in the fuchsia too - they definitely had some glitter wocs and I think one of those was pink/fuchsia (that was in Harrods).
> 
> Hope that helps a little?   x




Georgiegirl27, thanks for so much info it looks like you saw a lot of beauties, now.. I am curious... Jumbo now called large???&#128563;


----------



## georgiegirl27

YEANETT said:


> Georgiegirl27, thanks for so much info it looks like you saw a lot of beauties, now.. I am curious... Jumbo now called large???&#128563;


Hi Yeanett,

Yes, when I purchased the jumbo turquoise patent a few weeks ago it was detailed as 'large' turquoise patent on my receipt.  I mentioned this to the SA and he said that Chanel were wanting to phase out the word 'Jumbo' and wanted to call it the 'large' from now on&#8230;  

And we wonder (with this and Boy bag size changes) why we get confused sometimes&#8230;.? lol x


----------



## YEANETT

Ummmm now it makes sense the whole confusion on the boy new old sizes and measurements right? Thank you for the info! I actually like the mini, small, medium/large, jumbo and maxi much more.. I wonder if they are going to take the L (large part) of the medium/large flap? &#128563;




georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi Yeanett,
> 
> Yes, when I purchased the jumbo turquoise patent a few weeks ago it was detailed as 'large' turquoise patent on my receipt.  I mentioned this to the SA and he said that Chanel were wanting to phase out the word 'Jumbo' and wanted to call it the 'large' from now on
> 
> And we wonder (with this and Boy bag size changes) why we get confused sometimes.? lol x


----------



## georgiegirl27

My thoughts too&#8230;. I think we will end up with 

Mini (for the very tiny one)
Small (for the current mini)
Medium (for the current medium/large)
Large (for the current jumbo) and
Extra Large (for the current Maxi)

Though whilst I can see the sense in what they are saying, like you I would prefer it to stay as it is!  x


----------



## YEANETT

So I guess they will discontinue the small flap? Hopefully will find out for sure soon, most probably after the increase &#128563;


georgiegirl27 said:


> My thoughts too. I think we will end up with
> 
> Mini (for the very tiny one)
> Small (for the current mini)
> Medium (for the current medium/large)
> Large (for the current jumbo) and
> Extra Large (for the current Maxi)
> 
> Though whilst I can see the sense in what they are saying, like you I would prefer it to stay as it is!  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

georgiegirl27 said:


> haha that's ok - just seen the post - no, it wasn't like that one imagine the barrel clasp in silver on a grey lambskin bag grey and silver hardware and a flap front BUT a secure full length zipped section on the back of the bag and the whole thing just a little smaller than a GST?  I will try to draw it tomorrow and post a pic - was VERY tempted by it - especially when he said it was the last one in the country!  x


Ok not too sure how this is going to work out, but let's see how it goes   

This was the *COLOUR* of the bag the clasp was also the same as the one on this bag and was in a high shine silver next post...


----------



## georgiegirl27

These were the HANDLES/STRAPS on the bag -  

BUT, the base was a concertina style and at the back of the bag, instead of the usual slip pocket, there was a full length, full height zippered pocket with a charm attached to the opener.

The bag was just a little smaller than the GST.

The SA said it was a limited edition hybrid that had the barrel clasp but the threaded straps.

Hope this makes some sense?  If anyone has seen the bag I am describing please do post a photo of it?  Thanks  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

This was the other bag I mentioned - with the chevrons?  In real life it is larger than it looks in this photo - and much nicer too I think, with its antiqued gold hardware  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Grrrrr&#8230;&#8230; I have just been looking at a few of the kind replies from Colourful Belle in the authenticate this Chanel forum&#8230; CB is without doubt a SUPERSTAR and has SUCH patience! 

I just can't help but wonder how the heck the fakers can sell bags complete with the dust bag, the card, the box - just about everything as if you were buying direct from the store!  

Looking at some of the postings - some of these fake bags are really  convincing!!


----------



## Camellia Pearl

georgiegirl27 said:


> Just spoken to one of the London stores re your question as to whether the minis have been and gone yet?
> 
> Apparently they haven't even received their fuchsia minis yet
> 
> (They do have a waiting list though)
> 
> Hope this helps? x


 
Thank you so much, I wasnt sure if I had missed them or not.  Now I need to decide if I want to join the list..  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Camellia Pearl said:


> Thank you so much, I wasnt sure if I had missed them or not.  Now I need to decide if I want to join the list..  x


I like those kinds of decisions&#8230;.  x


----------



## StreetChic

georgiegirl27 said:


> This was the other bag I mentioned - with the chevrons?  In real life it is larger than it looks in this photo - and much nicer too I think, with its antiqued gold hardware  x



Nice


----------



## Lux_Lover

Hi Everyone,

Just looking for your advice/opinions on getting my first Chanel bag. My dream bag is the 2.55 in black lambskin but I'm not sure if I should buy preloved or new?

I've found a good vintage preloved one and had it authenticated here on the forum but I'm not sure if I should purchase it or buy new?!

Any suggestions?


----------



## tutushopper

KBloveCC said:


> Ladies, any thoughts on last years 13S pink. I was told it was just regular caviar and not the iridescent one... Thinking about getting another pink before price increase...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588467



If this is last year's hot pink (tag says "pink") it's a hot mess.  It's iridescent (rubbery) caviar and they came in brand new with rubbed off pebbles.  It can't be refurbished by Chanel either.  Tag photo and I also posted a response about this bag on another thread.  There were several threads about this material.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...-chanel-purchases-862238-77.html#post26633231 links there.  Many thoughts, all bad.  It's not regular caviar.


----------



## Lylalila

lulilu said:


> Speaking of graffiti backpacks, isn't Kris Kardashian a bit old to carry a backpack and wear combat boots (incessantly)?  It is not a chic look for a woman her age.




I could not agree more! She needs to dress her age, I am sorry, but that is the truth. She just looks ridiculous. 

But personally I am not a fan of that graffiti backpack, so far I have only seen one person worn it well - Cara Delevingne, I think it is because of her personality and her funky/casual style, also it only looks good her because it is a backpack, it has nothing to do with Chanel. I do not enjoy the whole fabric-canvas look with the boy, backpack, water paint flap, etc. it just looks tacky and cheap to me. Chanel is about having fun and being luxurious at the same time.


----------



## Lylalila

Lux_Lover said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just looking for your advice/opinions on getting my first Chanel bag. My dream bag is the 2.55 in black lambskin but I'm not sure if I should buy preloved or new?
> 
> I've found a good vintage preloved one and had it authenticated here on the forum but I'm not sure if I should purchase it or buy new?!
> 
> Any suggestions?




Hello 

I do not know where you live, or if you plan on travelling anywhere soon, but the prices have increased recently all over (UK, Canada, etc), and will soon increase in the US, so make up your mind fast   I would buy a new one if it is your first Chanel and it is within your budget, it really does feel amazing to open the beautifully wrapped box, and if you buy the classic flaps (which I am assuming you are, as you said it is your first Chanel), the dust bag is quite lovely with a picture of coco chanel and it is white unlike the black ones with plain "Chanel" on it you get with other bags. 

A vintage one is great too if you truly love the bag, but not because it is Chanel. I personally do not own any vintage chanels, unless you call the first generation gst i took from my mother, I guess I am the type of person who also enjoys the experiences of shopping for the bag, as every bag for me means something and has a story behind it.


----------



## mrs_Kash

I'm thinking of selling a cruise 2014 bag from last year. Do you think I will get what I paid for it? I don't think I'll ever wear the bag but since it's my first I need some expert advice [emoji8]


----------



## KBloveCC

tutushopper said:


> If this is last year's hot pink (tag says "pink") it's a hot mess.  It's iridescent (rubbery) caviar and they came in brand new with rubbed off pebbles.  It can't be refurbished by Chanel either.  Tag photo and I also posted a response about this bag on another thread.  There were several threads about this material.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...-chanel-purchases-862238-77.html#post26633231 links there.  Many thoughts, all bad.  It's not regular caviar.




Thank you too! I appreciate it...as it turns out, the first photo SA sent me was an inaccurate color...completely off!!! First photo was bubblegummy pink with a hint of coral and SA said it was pink, then I asked for tag and it's called light red  so I was disappointed. But good thing is, I learned more about caviar throughout all this 

Thank you again for all the Chanel insight! I appreciate it


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> These were the HANDLES/STRAPS on the bag -
> 
> BUT, the base was a concertina style and at the back of the bag, instead of the usual slip pocket, there was a full length, full height zippered pocket with a charm attached to the opener.
> 
> The bag was just a little smaller than the GST.
> 
> The SA said it was a limited edition hybrid that had the barrel clasp but the threaded straps.
> 
> Hope this makes some sense?  If anyone has seen the bag I am describing please do post a photo of it?  Thanks  x



Where did u get the photo of this maxi? Do u know the color code? Is it 96559?


----------



## Valentine2014

KBloveCC said:


> Thank you too! I appreciate it...as it turns out, the first photo SA sent me was an inaccurate color...completely off!!! First photo was bubblegummy pink with a hint of coral and SA said it was pink, then I asked for tag and it's called light red  so I was disappointed. But good thing is, I learned more about caviar throughout all this
> 
> Thank you again for all the Chanel insight! I appreciate it


Is this the same bag? She sent me this pic when i was looking for red. I passed because it wasn't the red n size in leather type i wanted.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Valentine2014 said:


> Where did u get the photo of this maxi? Do u know the color code? Is it 96559?


I'll try to find it again and post the details  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

georgiegirl27 said:


> I'll try to find it again and post the details  x


Mmmm&#8230; typically I can't just find it now&#8230; 

Can you see the same colour on this list perhaps? 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...hanel+grey+flap+bags&rls=en&tbm=isch&imgdii=_


----------



## Lux_Lover

Lylalila said:


> Hello
> 
> I do not know where you live, or if you plan on travelling anywhere soon, but the prices have increased recently all over (UK, Canada, etc), and will soon increase in the US, so make up your mind fast   I would buy a new one if it is your first Chanel and it is within your budget, it really does feel amazing to open the beautifully wrapped box, and if you buy the classic flaps (which I am assuming you are, as you said it is your first Chanel), the dust bag is quite lovely with a picture of coco chanel and it is white unlike the black ones with plain "Chanel" on it you get with other bags.
> 
> A vintage one is great too if you truly love the bag, but not because it is Chanel. I personally do not own any vintage chanels, unless you call the first generation gst i took from my mother, I guess I am the type of person who also enjoys the experiences of shopping for the bag, as every bag for me means something and has a story behind it.


Hi Lylalila, I live in London, UK and will be travelling to Europe in the summer and US in December. I do want to get the classic flap bag, but have heard that the quality is different to older bags. I'm leaning towards buying new to make it my own heirloom and as you say get the experience.

I also have my eye on the GST, which I know i can buy tax free at Heathrow airport so that is a possibility this year as well.
I'm guessing you have a classic flap yourself?


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Mmmm typically I can't just find it now
> 
> Can you see the same colour on this list perhaps?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...hanel+grey+flap+bags&rls=en&tbm=isch&imgdii=_



I have Googled for that color code before but can't find it online.


----------



## Lylalila

Lux_Lover said:


> Hi Lylalila, I live in London, UK and will be travelling to Europe in the summer and US in December. I do want to get the classic flap bag, but have heard that the quality is different to older bags. I'm leaning towards buying new to make it my own heirloom and as you say get the experience.
> 
> I also have my eye on the GST, which I know i can buy tax free at Heathrow airport so that is a possibility this year as well.
> I'm guessing you have a classic flap yourself?




Hi Lux_Lover

So I am going to assume you are a British citizen, which means you won't be able to get any vat refund in the UK/Europe. I am American so I cannot give you any advice on claiming sales tax in the US I am afraid. Heathrow is great, but I have never seen any classic flaps or gst there myself, so you see one, grab it fast 

I have quite a few Chanels, I have been collecting them for years, so the prices are just ridiculous to me now as I started paying probably around $1500 for a m/l classic flap, and now its just crazy (around $4000 i believe). which also means that it will be a good investment for you if you decide to buy now. 

GST in my opinion is a great starter bag in Chanel, it is great for everyday use and you get a lot for your money, I am surprised the price has been relatively reasonable   (for chanel) without any drastic increases, and the classic flap will always be classic, it is just timeless. 

If you have any other questions, let me know. I hope you will find a Chanel that you love and will treasure for a very long time.  Happy shopping


----------



## calflu

Just want to say that you can't claim back sales tax credits in US since US sales tax goes to individual states. So  if I were you, I will def get it in UK or Heathrow! 

And second what you mentioned about GST




Lylalila said:


> Hi Lux_Lover
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going to assume you are a British citizen, which means you won't be able to get any vat refund in the UK/Europe. I am American so I cannot give you any advice on claiming sales tax in the US I am afraid. Heathrow is great, but I have never seen any classic flaps or gst there myself, so you see one, grab it fast
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few Chanels, I have been collecting them for years, so the prices are just ridiculous to me now as I started paying probably around $1500 for a m/l classic flap, and now its just crazy (around $4000 i believe). which also means that it will be a good investment for you if you decide to buy now.
> 
> 
> 
> GST in my opinion is a great starter bag in Chanel, it is great for everyday use and you get a lot for your money, I am surprised the price has been relatively reasonable   (for chanel) without any drastic increases, and the classic flap will always be classic, it is just timeless.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions, let me know. I hope you will find a Chanel that you love and will treasure for a very long time.  Happy shopping


----------



## ibeblessed

Question!  Where do we post what we are looking for if the desperately searching has been archived?


----------



## BoxerLuv

A new one has been started.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/iso-please-help-me-find-865279.html.


----------



## ibeblessed

BoxerLuv said:


> A new one has been started.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/iso-please-help-me-find-865279.html.



 Omg Thanks!!!


----------



## ibeblessed

I'm wondering can you crossbody a reissue 225? I'm 5'4 wondering if anyone has one my height?


----------



## Lux_Lover

Lylalila said:


> Hi Lux_Lover
> 
> So I am going to assume you are a British citizen, which means you won't be able to get any vat refund in the UK/Europe. I am American so I cannot give you any advice on claiming sales tax in the US I am afraid. Heathrow is great, but I have never seen any classic flaps or gst there myself, so you see one, grab it fast
> 
> I have quite a few Chanels, I have been collecting them for years, so the prices are just ridiculous to me now as I started paying probably around $1500 for a m/l classic flap, and now its just crazy (around $4000 i believe). which also means that it will be a good investment for you if you decide to buy now.
> 
> GST in my opinion is a great starter bag in Chanel, it is great for everyday use and you get a lot for your money, I am surprised the price has been relatively reasonable   (for chanel) without any drastic increases, and the classic flap will always be classic, it is just timeless.
> 
> If you have any other questions, let me know. I hope you will find a Chanel that you love and will treasure for a very long time.  Happy shopping


Hey Lylalila,

I am British. I do think the GST's are very reasonable for being such a classic bag and I might have to purchase that first. They seem sooo practical and chic.

The price hike is crazy, but I guess they'll put that down to going in line with inflation (which seems to be the excuse for everything else). A classic flap is first and foremost a great bag but also a good investment and heirloom 

When I get my first Chanel bag (I'm sure there will be many) I'll definitely share somewhere on the forum!


----------



## Lux_Lover

Lylalila said:


> Hi Lux_Lover
> 
> So I am going to assume you are a British citizen, which means you won't be able to get any vat refund in the UK/Europe. I am American so I cannot give you any advice on claiming sales tax in the US I am afraid. Heathrow is great, but I have never seen any classic flaps or gst there myself, so you see one, grab it fast
> 
> I have quite a few Chanels, I have been collecting them for years, so the prices are just ridiculous to me now as I started paying probably around $1500 for a m/l classic flap, and now its just crazy (around $4000 i believe). which also means that it will be a good investment for you if you decide to buy now.
> 
> GST in my opinion is a great starter bag in Chanel, it is great for everyday use and you get a lot for your money, I am surprised the price has been relatively reasonable   (for chanel) without any drastic increases, and the classic flap will always be classic, it is just timeless.
> 
> If you have any other questions, let me know. I hope you will find a Chanel that you love and will treasure for a very long time.  Happy shopping


Oh and I called the Chanel store at Heathrow yesterday and they told me they have both the GST and the PST at the store. Wanted to check what they have in stock before I travel so that I have an idea of what to get


----------



## Lux_Lover

calflu said:


> Just want to say that you can't claim back sales tax credits in US since US sales tax goes to individual states. So  if I were you, I will def get it in UK or Heathrow!
> 
> And second what you mentioned about GST


Thanks for clarifying re taxes! 

The GST seems really practical and a great everyday bag


----------



## Lylalila

Lux_Lover said:


> Oh and I called the Chanel store at Heathrow yesterday and they told me they have both the GST and the PST at the store. Wanted to check what they have in stock before I travel so that I have an idea of what to get




You have made a very good decision  If I may make one more suggestion, get it in a dark colour if you want to use it as an everyday bag, the colour transfer is a very common with light colours and I have written off two bags in the past because of it, so don't make the same mistake I did. Happy shopping and have fun on your trip!


----------



## Lux_Lover

Lylalila said:


> You have made a very good decision  If I may make one more suggestion, get it in a dark colour if you want to use it as an everyday bag, the colour transfer is a very common with light colours and I have written off two bags in the past because of it, so don't make the same mistake I did. Happy shopping and have fun on your trip!


I've already decided on black for both bags, more so because I'll get more use out of them when pairing outfits with them, but I will also be keeping your suggestion in mind re buying lighter bags. I was thinking about a pink WOC but will now carefully consider.

Thanks for your advice and suggestions


----------



## that_claudz

Lux_Lover said:


> Oh and I called the Chanel store at Heathrow yesterday and they told me they have both the GST and the PST at the store. Wanted to check what they have in stock before I travel so that I have an idea of what to get




Hey Lux_Lover, can't wait to see what you decide! 

Did you find out the prices of them at Heathrow by any chance? 

I went through there last year and the prices are amazing. Hehe. I am curious to know how much GSTs are there now.


----------



## Blackpatent

I notice that almost every celebrity owns a 2.55 shoulder bag-mostly black. This must cause some confusion at big Hollywood get-togethers, wouldn't you think?


----------



## Lux_Lover

that_claudz said:


> Hey Lux_Lover, can't wait to see what you decide!
> 
> Did you find out the prices of them at Heathrow by any chance?
> 
> I went through there last year and the prices are amazing. Hehe. I am curious to know how much GSTs are there now.


Hey,

The GST at Heathrow airport is currently £1462 which is minus the UK VAT. I'll almost definitely get one when I travel - its kind of a brainer! And they can also hold it for you at the airport and you can pick it up when you return from your holiday (if you live in the UK) which I'll do because I'll be shopping on holiday too (its kinda what I do)


----------



## TeresaM

Hello. I am hoping I am posting in the right place as I've just joined. This forum has been recommended as I am looking to buy a chanel flap. Getting used to finding my way round all the topics. So much to read. Great site and will be busy reading for a while I think! Nice to be here. T


----------



## that_claudz

Lux_Lover said:


> Hey,
> 
> The GST at Heathrow airport is currently £1462 which is minus the UK VAT. I'll almost definitely get one when I travel - its kind of a brainer! And they can also hold it for you at the airport and you can pick it up when you return from your holiday (if you live in the UK) which I'll do because I'll be shopping on holiday too (its kinda what I do)




Thanks! 

Yeah I did that last time I came through with my WOC. The GST was £1333 then, but none in stock. 

Here's to hoping I will have better luck this year! 

Hope you find what you're looking for and thanks for the update!


----------



## calflu

Welcome! Chanel is one slippery slope

I found this thread useful when I first started 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=421160






TeresaM said:


> Hello. I am hoping I am posting in the right place as I've just joined. This forum has been recommended as I am looking to buy a chanel flap. Getting used to finding my way round all the topics. So much to read. Great site and will be busy reading for a while I think! Nice to be here. T


----------



## Belladiva79

tutushopper said:


> If this is last year's hot pink (tag says "pink") it's a hot mess.  It's iridescent (rubbery) caviar and they came in brand new with rubbed off pebbles.  It can't be refurbished by Chanel either.  Tag photo and I also posted a response about this bag on another thread.  There were several threads about this material.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...-chanel-purchases-862238-77.html#post26633231 links there.  Many thoughts, all bad.  It's not regular caviar.




Pmed you.


----------



## CrystalKiwi

Lux_Lover said:


> Hey,
> 
> The GST at Heathrow airport is currently £1462 which is minus the UK VAT. I'll almost definitely get one when I travel - its kind of a brainer! And they can also hold it for you at the airport and you can pick it up when you return from your holiday (if you live in the UK) which I'll do because I'll be shopping on holiday too (its kinda what I do)


so the GST price in Europe hasn't increased? cool. I am going to Europe in May. Hopefully it still haven't increased by then? 
But the other bags such as classics, reissues, and wocs have already increased price in Europe?


----------



## Minion89

The jumbo in fuschia is it a limited edition?


----------



## saintgermain

Lylalila said:


> I could not agree more! She needs to dress her age, I am sorry, but that is the truth. She just looks ridiculous.
> 
> But personally I am not a fan of that graffiti backpack, so far I have only seen one person worn it well - Cara Delevingne, I think it is because of her personality and her funky/casual style, also it only looks good her because it is a backpack, it has nothing to do with Chanel. I do not enjoy the whole fabric-canvas look with the boy, backpack, water paint flap, etc. it just looks tacky and cheap to me. Chanel is about having fun and being luxurious at the same time.



I think that's probably the appeal they were going for- homeless chic!


----------



## bigwhitebear

Hi girls, I've been desperately looking for a patent fuchsia mini for a month, I'm on like a hundred waiting lists in the boutique, Saks, nm and Bloomingdales but still no news. Does anyone know a SA that might have it now?

TIA


----------



## bigwhitebear

bigwhitebear said:


> Hi girls, I've been desperately looking for a patent fuchsia mini for a month, I'm on like a hundred waiting lists in the boutique, Saks, nm and Bloomingdales but still no news. Does anyone know a SA that might have it now?
> 
> TIA



or a fuchsia patent woc?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Minion89

So Its a season colour?
I live in Europe Denmark more preciesly we dont even have chanel or Dior..&#128557;
So every time i need something i have too travel&#128557;


----------



## tutushopper

Minion89 said:


> The jumbo in fuschia is it a limited edition?



Very few bags made by Chanel are "limited edition."  Those that are will normally have a metal plaque inside the bag.  These would include such bags as were made for the opening of the Chanel boutique at Bellagio (the dice bag being an example).  Some exotics will also have this metal plaque as they are made in very limited numbers as well.  

Seasonal bags (bags which were produced only for a given season, say 14S (summer of 2014) of which the fuchsia color is an example were massively produced and sold all over the world, so they are considered a seasonal color but not a limited edition.  Many resellers love to tout their wares as limited edition just to hype the sale when they are not in fact limited at all.


----------



## tutushopper

bigwhitebear said:


> Hi girls, I've been desperately looking for a patent fuchsia mini for a month, I'm on like a hundred waiting lists in the boutique, Saks, nm and Bloomingdales but still no news. Does anyone know a SA that might have it now?
> 
> TIA





bigwhitebear said:


> or a fuchsia patent woc?  Any help would be appreciated.



You may want to post these in the "looking for" section of the Chanel shopping board thread.  That's where most will look when finding such bags and post.  Also, follow the "authentic finds" thread.  Best of luck.


----------



## Rora

First pair of chanel flats today! Doubting my colour choice though- all black or beige/black. Opinions asap please! X


----------



## georgiegirl27

Rora said:


> First pair of chanel flats today! Doubting my colour choice though- all black or beige/black. Opinions asap please! X


Beige/black for me - love the colour combination and so typically Chanel  x


----------



## YEANETT

Rora said:


> First pair of chanel flats today! Doubting my colour choice though- all black or beige/black. Opinions asap please! X




I have the beige/black all leather and it's my favor combo. So I vote for that! Gl deciding!


----------



## Helen84

Hi, im considering a 1990s jumbo xl in lambskin, however it is without the authenticity card. How important is this card?


----------



## smile4me6

Helen84 said:


> Hi, im considering a 1990s jumbo xl in lambskin, however it is without the authenticity card. How important is this card?




It's pretty important to me.....only bc I buy and sell.  I would not buy wo the card!!


----------



## Minion89

Hi guys

I want too buy my first chanel but i have a hard time choosing the colour...

I want a Classic flap bag i was really in love With the jumbo beige caviar With ghw...

But Then last Night i saaaw my sisters new black lam in jumbo and just fell in love...

However i need a light colour, and already have a lady Dior large &#128518;

Should i buy the beige first or the black lam With ghw first???
Its too expensive too buy both at first 

And i am afraid that their might come another Price increase!!!


----------



## Rora

Are the elastic flats seasonal or classic?


----------



## Helen84

smile4me6 said:


> It's pretty important to me.....only bc I buy and sell.  I would not buy wo the card!!


Thanks, my hubbie said the same Ill keep looking  the ideal is to get the vintage bag without worn/missing leather on the edges etc. in excellent condition! (I wish!)


----------



## georgiegirl27

Hi Ladies,

My SA has very kindly put this WOC on hold for me until tomorrow (it arrived with them today)  

I LOVE the look of it but just thought I would lean on the expertise and experience of the forum before I take the plunge this will be my first ever WOC and would be my summer WOC - what do you think ladies - is she coming home with me?   

I believe it is a gold lambskin.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts please ladies?  

Thank you so much!  x


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA has very kindly put this WOC on hold for me until tomorrow (it arrived with them today)
> 
> I LOVE the look of it but just thought I would lean on the expertise and experience of the forum before I take the plunge this will be my first ever WOC and would be my summer WOC - what do you think ladies - is she coming home with me?
> 
> I believe it is a gold lambskin.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your thoughts please ladies?
> 
> Thank you so much!  x



LOve it!


----------



## PrincessCypress

georgiegirl27 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA has very kindly put this WOC on hold for me until tomorrow (it arrived with them today)
> 
> I LOVE the look of it but just thought I would lean on the expertise and experience of the forum before I take the plunge this will be my first ever WOC and would be my summer WOC - what do you think ladies - is she coming home with me?
> 
> I believe it is a gold lambskin.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your thoughts please ladies?
> 
> Thank you so much!  x


I LOVE the way she looks, georgiegirl27! But my only concern is the metallic eventually coming off. I know there's been talk about that happening on the metallic boys, not sure how this one is as I have no experience with metallic Chanel bags. If this isn't a problem, I'd definitely get her, though.


----------



## Joan1971

> georgiegirl27
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My SA has very kindly put this WOC on hold for me until tomorrow (it arrived with them today)
> 
> I LOVE the look of it but just thought I would lean on the expertise and experience of the forum before I take the plunge this will be my first ever WOC and would be my summer WOC - what do you think ladies - is she coming home with me?
> 
> I believe it is a gold lambskin.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your thoughts please ladies?
> 
> Thank you so much!  x
> ATTACHED IMAGES
> File Type: jpg	gold woc.jpg



LOVE it! It's not only a summer purse though!


----------



## Joan1971

Hello ladies!

I am about to buy my second Chanel bag (my first is a 2009 unlimited drawstring tote in leather) and I was thinking of getting a WOC because my budget is limited (aroung 1400&#8364;/2000$). I would like to consult with you ladies. What is your opinion? Do I have other options (other than a WOC)? And, if not, which WOC should I prefere?

Thanks in advance!!!

Joan.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Where do I post to have a Chanel watch authenticated please ladies?  TIA x


----------



## georgiegirl27

For me at least, that is a very difficult question to answer as I am only just entering the world of WOCs, but I have just been reading through another thread about choosing between a Chanel WOC and a Dior pouchette&#8230; it is a very interesting discussion with lost of positive posts about the Dior bags and I have to say, it has got me thinking about whether my next purchase might just be a Dior?  So in answer to alternatives&#8230; perhaps reading this thread would help?  (then again, it might also confuse!!)  lol x

This is the link to the thread&#8230;
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/woc-or-miss-dior-large-pouch-865024.html


----------



## georgiegirl27

Thank you Valentine - that was my reaction too!   x


----------



## georgiegirl27

That was exactly where my head went to when I saw it was metallic!  lol
Apparently this gold is more of a colour than a coating so the peeling problems encountered by the Boys shouldn't occur.  That said, only time will tell, but like you, I do love the look of her ) x


----------



## georgiegirl27

I completely agree &#8230; my original intention was to buy a black woc (with ghw) and a lighter doc (with ghw) - the darker one for winter and the lighter one for summer, BUT, the more I think about it the more I realise that they would BOTH be very usable for BOTH seasons and for both day and night!  Do so love that gold colour  x


----------



## D5791M

Hi,is anybody know how to sell,over the paypal?i never sell anything before,never buy on ebay,i bought the WOC with ghw,and i paid my statement,i do not want have a credit,cause when i have credit i try to buy something else)))my first woc gave to my older girl,second one i bought again..its too small for me instead i just bought the bag wich i like more,Reissue.and do not know what to do,i do not want to cell over ebay,cause do not want loose money,just return mine,thanks for any help.


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> That was exactly where my head went to when I saw it was metallic!  lol
> Apparently this gold is more of a colour than a coating so the peeling problems encountered by the Boys shouldn't occur.  That said, only time will tell, but like you, I do love the look of her ) x



I think your gold lambi woc is like my silver mini. I don't see the potential for fading of color whatsoever on my silver mini. The metallic is in the color just like any matte colors.


----------



## Valentine2014

D5791M said:


> Hi,is anybody know how to sell,over the paypal?i never sell anything before,never buy on ebay,i bought the WOC with ghw,and i paid my statement,i do not want have a credit,cause when i have credit i try to buy something else)))my first woc gave to my older girl,second one i bought again..its too small for me instead i just bought the bag wich i like more,Reissue.and do not know what to do,i do not want to cell over ebay,cause do not want loose money,just return mine,thanks for any help.



If u paid your cc statement, u can always request the credit in your cc to be sent back to u in the form of a check.


----------



## calflu

If you sell over PayPal, you send buyer a request thru PayPal invoice. 

Same paypal guarantee applies (buyer and seller protection)

But there is a fee associated with PayPal service (~2%). And you get 1% cash back if you use PayPal debit card. 




D5791M said:


> Hi,is anybody know how to sell,over the paypal?i never sell anything before,never buy on ebay,i bought the WOC with ghw,and i paid my statement,i do not want have a credit,cause when i have credit i try to buy something else)))my first woc gave to my older girl,second one i bought again..its too small for me instead i just bought the bag wich i like more,Reissue.and do not know what to do,i do not want to cell over ebay,cause do not want loose money,just return mine,thanks for any help.


----------



## LexiaBlueStar

Hi everyone! Just got myself a vintage Chanel *Black Quilted Satin should flap mini bag* from the seller Fmasarovic at the malleries.com! Anyone who have bought a bag from this seller?  
It's a *Cc383*. I'm not sure how much they are worth? 
 
*
*


----------



## thanialove

Hello all.. I want to purchase my 2nd classic chanel. 
My 1st one was red jumbo caviar with shw. Now i want to buy classic in black. My personal shopper got 2 black, medium lambskin ghw, and jumbo caviar ghw. With different price around usd600. He bought before price increase.. 
I prefer the medium lambskin because its so elegant and can be wear to dinner or formal event. But my friend told me, the compartment is so small so better go with the jumbo instead.. So confuse
So which one do u guys think better to be my 2nd purchase of classic? Regarding the price and the beauty..
Ur answers would be much appreciated
Thx before


----------



## SweetNavi

Right now I'm on the waiting list for a medium black Chanel reissue 255 in caviar leather and GH. I also love Lambskin but I thought Caviar was a safer choice because I want the bag to last a long time for that price. Right now the prices have increased over here so the bag is 3450 euro. 

I'm following a site that claims all bags are authentic, I followed them for a long time but only saw jumbo's available and no mediums. When I got home from the Chanel store placing my order the website finally had a medium online! It's black with GH but not caviar but Lambskin and the price is 1800. The seller has the bag, the dustbag and the card, but no receipt or box. I've checked online for signs on how to spot a fake Chanel and all signs seems to be okay, I cant find anything that would suggest the bag is fake. I asked her if I could see it and that was no problem, I'm welcome at her place. She doesn't want to meet at the Chanel store because she is saying they don't do a checkup in the store anymore, they are shipping it to paris and it can take a couple of weeks. I can understand that Chanel doesn't want people coming all the time asking if a bag is real or fake so the story could be true, anybody knows? The number on the card starts with a 3 so it's a bag from the 90's

What do you think I should do?

I don't know if I'm allowed to place a link to the bag over here?


----------



## pca

There is a section on this site where wonderful volunteers authenticate online offerings, provided you follow the pretty simple instructions.


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm planning to buy an SLG at the Chanel in Bloomingdales.

Do they give you a dust bag for SLGs? Will they also wrap it with the pretty Chanel ribbon and camellia? I really like the pretty packaging and want to make sure I do get it.


----------



## mystical

Can someone post the light pink / baby pink chanel in caviar?  preferably with GOLD chain...


----------



## ashleykiyana

I am hoping to purchase my first Chanel bag by September. However I cant figure out which one would be a better purchase Jumbo or Maxi in black caviar GHW. I am 5'10 and tried on both and they both look great. However I know the maxi size is rare you don't see it everyday whereas the jumbo you can wear it day and night. What are you guys suggestions on what should be your first Chanel handbag size purchase?


----------



## wongsansan

hi, 

I have a SA at Chanel store put a Classic Flap medium, caviar leather, gold metal on hold for me. But i am considering to give up on it because I plan to buy a classic flap from Paris for a cheaper price. However my SA strongly recommended me to keep it because it is very hard to find. 

Now my question is should I keep it or not? Is it really hard to be found? Advise please.

Thank you. 

SSW
Los Angeles, California


----------



## Nikonina

I am debating to get a classic mini, I know I ca get a lot of use in the next few years as a weekend errand chasing my toddler and yet hands free but I don't know 10 years later when I turn 50, it will fit my life stye. Any suggestion and recommendation?


----------



## Nikonina

wongsansan said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a SA at Chanel store put a Classic Flap medium, caviar leather, gold metal on hold for me. But i am considering to give up on it because I plan to buy a classic flap from Paris for a cheaper price. However my SA strongly recommended me to keep it because it is very hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> Now my question is should I keep it or not? Is it really hard to be found? Advise please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> SSW
> 
> Los Angeles, California




If you really want it, you should get it now than wait till the Paris trip. The last time I went to Paris and looking for the exact bag your SA has for you, completely out of stock even at Rome. No guarantee you will get the exact bag. If you are open to something else, you should wait


----------



## Petra999

pca said:


> There is a section on this site where wonderful volunteers authenticate online offerings, provided you follow the pretty simple instructions.


Yes, there are several wonderful authenticators who spend their own time to help people like us! Be sure to follow the posting requirement/guidelines that is written at the beginning of the thread.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-862961.html


----------



## tutushopper

Nikonina said:


> I am debating to get a classic mini, I know I ca get a lot of use in the next few years as a weekend errand chasing my toddler and yet hands free but I don't know 10 years later when I turn 50, it will fit my life stye. Any suggestion and recommendation?



I think the Chanel bags are pretty timeless.  At one point, I felt the minis were too "cute" for those 30+ but I've changed my mind and am now buying back what I gave away.  They are small, they can be worn cross body, single or double strap (on one shoulder) and keep you from carrying too much junk, which is a good thing at any age.


----------



## South Beach

tutushopper said:


> I think the Chanel bags are pretty timeless.  At one point, I felt the minis were too "cute" for those 30+ but I've changed my mind and am now buying back what I gave away.  They are small, they can be worn cross body, single or double strap (on one shoulder) and keep you from carrying too much junk, which is a good thing at any age.




I am a late bloomer when it comes to the mini, however last week I saw two different demos carrying the bag - young and middle aged. It looked fabulous on both ladies. Now I love my WOC's , but the mini is just a tad bigger and I think very functional in that it might even accommodate eye glasses in a soft pouch vs. a case - which is practically impossible in WOC.


----------



## tutushopper

South Beach said:


> I am a late bloomer when it comes to the mini, however last week I saw two different demos carrying the bag - young and middle aged. It looked fabulous on both ladies. Now I love my WOC's , but the mini is just a tad bigger and I think very functional in that it might even accommodate eye glasses in a soft pouch vs. a case - which is practically impossible in WOC.



They will indeed, for those who don't wear contacts or do but not always, the mini will accommodate lenses in a small case with room for other things.


----------



## Nikonina

Thank you ladies for your feedback


----------



## Cheesecake810

Hi all, I'm new to purseforum so don't really know where to post this. I was hoping you guys can help me choose! I'm thinking of the medium size paris biarritz tote in black or a bottega large venetta hobo bag (probably in the classic ebano colour). What do you guys think? I'm more of a casual jeans and tee shirt sort of girl (I also tend to shun colours in bags and don't change my bags everyday). Or should I hold out for the chanel gst black in gold hardware? The gst is gorgeous but I'm not sure if it's practical for me everyday and I'm unsure about how it would look when it ages. It's also so much more expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## South Beach

Cheesecake810 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to purseforum so don't really know where to post this. I was hoping you guys can help me choose! I'm thinking of the medium size paris biarritz tote in black or a bottega large venetta hobo bag (probably in the classic ebano colour). What do you guys think? I'm more of a casual jeans and tee shirt sort of girl (I also tend to shun colours in bags and don't change my bags everyday). Or should I hold out for the chanel gst black in gold hardware? The gst is gorgeous but I'm not sure if it's practical for me everyday and I'm unsure about how it would look when it ages. It's also so much more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!






At the risk of being in the minority here... I don't have any Chanel bags that I would use as a workhorse type of bag. If you really want a durable more carefree bag look into the LV coated Egyptian canvas . I have the largest never-full and that bag is amazing and after 8 years with plenty of daily use and long trips too. I also have a GST , which I adore, but treat it much differently than the never-full. Don't  get me wrong I don't baby the GST like some other Chanel bags, I just don't think of it as a carefree type of bag. Hope this makes a little sense! Good luck and it's great that you are giving this thought too!

Best - SB


----------



## tutushopper

Cheesecake810 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to purseforum so don't really know where to post this. I was hoping you guys can help me choose! I'm thinking of the medium size paris biarritz tote in black or a bottega large venetta hobo bag (probably in the classic ebano colour). What do you guys think? I'm more of a casual jeans and tee shirt sort of girl (I also tend to shun colours in bags and don't change my bags everyday). Or should I hold out for the chanel gst black in gold hardware? The gst is gorgeous but I'm not sure if it's practical for me everyday and I'm unsure about how it would look when it ages. It's also so much more expensive.
> 
> Thanks!



It really just depends on what you carry and what type of bag you are comfortable with.  I use my flaps on a daily basis, because that's what I bought them for:  to use.  If you are more of a tote person, then you should definitely look at some of the seasonal totes and classic totes and see which feels right for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## Kitty S.

Cheesecake810 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to purseforum so don't really know where to post this. I was hoping you guys can help me choose! I'm thinking of the medium size paris biarritz tote in black or a bottega large venetta hobo bag (probably in the classic ebano colour). What do you guys think? I'm more of a casual jeans and tee shirt sort of girl (I also tend to shun colours in bags and don't change my bags everyday). Or should I hold out for the chanel gst black in gold hardware? The gst is gorgeous but I'm not sure if it's practical for me everyday and I'm unsure about how it would look when it ages. It's also so much more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I don't own the Paris Biarritz tote, but I have used my large Veneta and GST as my work horse bags at times. Like you, I don't like to change bags, so I would carry a bag from workdays into weekends for a few months before I switch out. Both Veneta and GST survive that sort of heavy usage very well. They are very different bags in term of style. One big difference is Veneta has only one zip and one open pockets inside, while GST has more compartments. I love them both &#128522;


----------



## Yijingchan

Cheesecake810 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to purseforum so don't really know where to post this. I was hoping you guys can help me choose! I'm thinking of the medium size paris biarritz tote in black or a bottega large venetta hobo bag (probably in the classic ebano colour). What do you guys think? I'm more of a casual jeans and tee shirt sort of girl (I also tend to shun colours in bags and don't change my bags everyday). Or should I hold out for the chanel gst black in gold hardware? The gst is gorgeous but I'm not sure if it's practical for me everyday and I'm unsure about how it would look when it ages. It's also so much more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I have Chanel GST and bottega maxi. Love both for work and weekends cos they hold tonnes. I also use them for at least week each before I change out to another bag.


----------



## alimacbon

Hi to everyone here,i am in the process of selling some of lv bags to fund another bag,and i am planning to get a chanel GST,i am only 5ft tall and most of the time i am in casual clothes only,i want to know what you think,will the bag suit me? I'll appreciate your opinions ladies,thank you very much in advance.


----------



## peach_pie

South Beach said:


> At the risk of being in the minority here... I don't have any Chanel bags that I would use as a workhorse type of bag. If you really want a durable more carefree bag look into the LV coated Egyptian canvas . I have the largest never-full and that bag is amazing and after 8 years with plenty of daily use and long trips too. I also have a GST , which I adore, but treat it much differently than the never-full. Don't  get me wrong I don't baby the GST like some other Chanel bags, I just don't think of it as a carefree type of bag. Hope this makes a little sense! Good luck and it's great that you are giving this thought too!
> 
> Best - SB


The "shopping fever" tote is a workhorse. It's Chanel's version of LV neverfull but caviar leather and has a zipper top if needed. Comes in black, blue, beige, white and like the neverfull comes in 3 sizes. Can be dressed up or down as an every day tote for work or weekend. It's way more functional than my GST. There are photos on several threads. Very new and limited supply.


----------



## GUCCILVCHANEL

Anyone know if the Halfmoon WOC is discontinued in the US?


----------



## Kendra123

Does Chanel make the Le Boy cube bag in a Black color or only in Navy? Thanks!


----------



## Annahuang999

Hi guys, I just purchased a Chanel classic in patent leather and I had realize that the bag is defected, this was my first chanel hang bag and I didn't realize I need to check for things like this or if it is a common issue with the patent bags.    It is a $5,500 hand bag and I don't expect this quality.  

I am within my exchange period, but I was wondering if they would even do the exchange since I have used my bag for one day.........

ATTACH]2611782[/ATTACH]


----------



## sam8433

Annahuang999 said:


> Hi guys, I just purchased a Chanel classic in patent leather and I had realize that the bag is defected, this was my first chanel hang bag and I didn't realize I need to check for things like this or if it is a common issue with the patent bags.    It is a $5,500 hand bag and I don't expect this quality.
> 
> I am within my exchange period, but I was wondering if they would even do the exchange since I have used my bag for one day.........
> 
> ATTACH]2611782[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611783



what defected?


----------



## calflu

GST is a good choice

I carry mine to work and it is very practical and classic




alimacbon said:


> Hi to everyone here,i am in the process of selling some of lv bags to fund another bag,and i am planning to get a chanel GST,i am only 5ft tall and most of the time i am in casual clothes only,i want to know what you think,will the bag suit me? I'll appreciate your opinions ladies,thank you very much in advance.


----------



## calflu

Can't see either

The leather gotta cut off somewhere 

Is that what OP mean "defect"?




sam8433 said:


> what defected?


----------



## Annahuang999

Here's a clearer picture, it's lifting up on the crack and starting to peel off, I only had it for 6 days now, and have only use it once.   I am not sure if this is the way the hand bag suppose to be made....   But it is defiantly not the part where it is folded at the end of the bag, it is in the middle of the chain.   This is my first chanel so I don't know what to do....please help guys.


----------



## ibeblessed

Cheesecake810 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to purseforum so don't really know where to post this. I was hoping you guys can help me choose! I'm thinking of the medium size paris biarritz tote in black or a bottega large venetta hobo bag (probably in the classic ebano colour). What do you guys think? I'm more of a casual jeans and tee shirt sort of girl (I also tend to shun colours in bags and don't change my bags everyday). Or should I hold out for the chanel gst black in gold hardware? The gst is gorgeous but I'm not sure if it's practical for me everyday and I'm unsure about how it would look when it ages. It's also so much more expensive.
> 
> Thanks!



You should take a look at the cc crave I think this bag would need little maintenance and at a cheaper price point for chanel. Let us know what you decide.  GL


----------



## ibeblessed

Annahuang999 said:


> Here's a clearer picture, it's lifting up on the crack and starting to peel off, I only had it for 6 days now, and have only use it once.   I am not sure if this is the way the hand bag suppose to be made....   But it is defiantly not the part where it is folded at the end of the bag, it is in the middle of the chain.   This is my first chanel so I don't know what to do....please help guys.
> 
> View attachment 2612218



You can still return it or have it shipped out for repair. Either way I would contact the SA that sold it to you.


----------



## Annahuang999

ibeblessed said:


> You can still return it or have it shipped out for repair. Either way I would contact the SA that sold it to you.




Which is better have it repair or exchange, I really like the bag, do you think they allow me to do an exchange?   Because like I said I used it once already, and I don't know if their return policy will allow the exchange....


----------



## impulsive

Annahuang999 said:


> Which is better have it repair or exchange, I really like the bag, do you think they allow me to do an exchange?   Because like I said I used it once already, and I don't know if their return policy will allow the exchange....




If it's a defect, I would exchange!  SA should hopefully be accommodating on this.


----------



## ibeblessed

Annahuang999 said:


> Which is better have it repair or exchange, I really like the bag, do you think they allow me to do an exchange?   Because like I said I used it once already, and I don't know if their return policy will allow the exchange....



Where did u buy this bag? Depending on the store. I do believe they will let u exchange it.   I would contact the SA right away tho. The sooner the better


----------



## tutushopper

Annahuang999 said:


> Here's a clearer picture, it's lifting up on the crack and starting to peel off, I only had it for 6 days now, and have only use it once.   I am not sure if this is the way the hand bag suppose to be made....   But it is defiantly not the part where it is folded at the end of the bag, it is in the middle of the chain.   This is my first chanel so I don't know what to do....please help guys.
> 
> View attachment 2612218



Is this where the strap was glued together? Or is this just a random place that suddenly ripped in two?


----------



## tutushopper

Annahuang999 said:


> Which is better have it repair or exchange, I really like the bag, do you think they allow me to do an exchange?   Because like I said I used it once already, and I don't know if their return policy will allow the exchange....



Since you have used it, most places will likely want to repair it.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi Ladies! Quick question: Do you think its a wise investment for guy like me on getting a Chanel Boy? I'm 30 years old now, do you think I can still rock carrying Chanel Boy 10 years from now without looking trying too hard? Helps me out.


----------



## Kendra123

I'm trying to Purchase a Le Boy Cube rom a Seller. Does Chanel make the Le Boy cube bag in a Black color or in Navy? Or in 4 colors Red, Gold, Black and Navy? Thanks!


----------



## calflu

I saw red, gold, black, navy and white





Kendra123 said:


> I'm trying to Purchase a Le Boy Cube rom a Seller. Does Chanel make the Le Boy cube bag in a Black color or in Navy? Or in 4 colors Red, Gold, Black and Navy? Thanks!


----------



## Kendra123

calflu said:


> I saw red, gold, black, navy and white



Thanks! Did every color come in every size? This is the cruise collection 2013/2014 Singapore/Paris collection cube bags? TY!


----------



## Sasha1254

I am not sure where to post/ ask so I will ask here. I have been wanting to get a Chanel flap for some time now. I am on a couple wait lists in my area. I was wondering if I will even get a call? What are the chances? I have never purchased from Chanel before, so I do not have a SA. I live in Az, I checked in San Diego with no luck. Is it due to the price increase that they are so limited? Any help would be great


----------



## shirrlz

Sasha1254 said:


> I am not sure where to post/ ask so I will ask here. I have been wanting to get a Chanel flap for some time now. I am on a couple wait lists in my area. I was wondering if I will even get a call? What are the chances? I have never purchased from Chanel before, so I do not have a SA. I live in Az, I checked in San Diego with no luck. Is it due to the price increase that they are so limited? Any help would be great


i dont think chanel is posting their prices online yet


----------



## cc1234

The Chanel on Robertson is pretty good. Also the chanel in Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills is good. If you're looking for a black flap, they usually go pretty quickly. Now that the price has just increased, some stores should be restocked with their flaps.


----------



## anshort4angel

Sasha1254 said:


> I am not sure where to post/ ask so I will ask here. I have been wanting to get a Chanel flap for some time now. I am on a couple wait lists in my area. I was wondering if I will even get a call? What are the chances? I have never purchased from Chanel before, so I do not have a SA. I live in Az, I checked in San Diego with no luck. Is it due to the price increase that they are so limited? Any help would be great


I had a friend who had the same issue and was on waitlists everywhere for months.  Finally she went into the Beverly Hills boutique, they took her credit card number down and told her she'd have it in two weeks.  Sure enough,  two weeks later they called her to pick it up! 

You can also do the same with Hirshleifers!


----------



## Kitty S.

Sasha1254 said:


> I am not sure where to post/ ask so I will ask here. I have been wanting to get a Chanel flap for some time now. I am on a couple wait lists in my area. I was wondering if I will even get a call? What are the chances? I have never purchased from Chanel before, so I do not have a SA. I live in Az, I checked in San Diego with no luck. Is it due to the price increase that they are so limited? Any help would be great




SA in any major department store with a Chanel boutique are usually very responsive to requests, especially if you have a store credit card.


----------



## Sasha1254

Kitty S. said:


> SA in any major department store with a Chanel boutique are usually very responsive to requests, especially if you have a store credit card.



Thank you for your help


----------



## Sasha1254

anshort4angel said:


> I had a friend who had the same issue and was on waitlists everywhere for months.  Finally she went into the Beverly Hills boutique, they took her credit card number down and told her she'd have it in two weeks.  Sure enough,  two weeks later they called her to pick it up!
> 
> You can also do the same with Hirshleifers!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sasha1254

cc1234 said:


> The Chanel on Robertson is pretty good. Also the chanel in Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills is good. If you're looking for a black flap, they usually go pretty quickly. Now that the price has just increased, some stores should be restocked with their flaps.


Thank you


----------



## Lily0990

Hi everyone, I live in Australia and this is the first time I have order a bag from NM in US. I just want to ask that the bag will come with paper bag, ribbon and camellia or not? What is the difference between buying from department store and chanel boutique?
Thank you !


----------



## berries75

Anyone know what the difference between a matelesse bag and a flap bag is? I see almost the same purses but one would be described as matelesse and the other flap. Curious. TIA!


----------



## Laurenbeth

Hi Everyone, I am very new to this! I do need some help, I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong thread.  Again, I am very new to this, a girlfriend suggested me posting the "Chanel Le Boy Mini" Black quilted Lamb with the silver hardware I purchased today. I did purchase the bag second hand, I was given a copy of the receipt, I was given a box, a Chanel booklet and an authenticity card.  The Hologram is not located in the bag? The person said she purchased the bag in 2012 she doesn't know how the Hologram came loose or off? Just wondering if anyone could help me.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Valentine2014

georgiegirl27 said:


> oh yes. and more. and more lol  x



Hey Georgiegirl27,
I remember u talking about a tote u saw recently. Is this the one that has a front pocket with the CC turnlock?


----------



## calflu

If you have doubt, go to the authentication thread under shopping subforum and follow the format there to get the bag authenticated




Laurenbeth said:


> Hi Everyone, I am very new to this! I do need some help, I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong thread.  Again, I am very new to this, a girlfriend suggested me posting the "Chanel Le Boy Mini" Black quilted Lamb with the silver hardware I purchased today. I did purchase the bag second hand, I was given a copy of the receipt, I was given a box, a Chanel booklet and an authenticity card.  The Hologram is not located in the bag? The person said she purchased the bag in 2012 she doesn't know how the Hologram came loose or off? Just wondering if anyone could help me.  Thank you so much!


----------



## theresasie

Valentine2014 said:


> Hey Georgiegirl27,
> I remember u talking about a tote u saw recently. Is this the one that has a front pocket with the CC turnlock?



Hai dear, what is the name of the flap bag? Not the tote bag but the one which is looked like a classic flap.. TIA


----------



## Valentine2014

theresasie said:


> Hai dear, what is the name of the flap bag? Not the tote bag but the one which is looked like a classic flap.. TIA



Some people say it is Duo color, others say it is Coco Duo. Check out more photos of the bag i posted on this thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=26761896


----------



## Laurenbeth

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Valentine2014

Sasha1254 said:


> I am not sure where to post/ ask so I will ask here. I have been wanting to get a Chanel flap for some time now. I am on a couple wait lists in my area. I was wondering if I will even get a call? What are the chances? I have never purchased from Chanel before, so I do not have a SA. I live in Az, I checked in San Diego with no luck. Is it due to the price increase that they are so limited? Any help would be great



Are u looking for the Classic flap black caviar ghw jumbo?  My Saks SA has it now. Old price at $4900 - old price valid for today only. Pm me for SA info if u r ready to buy it now.


----------



## Valentine2014

Sasha1254 said:


> I am not sure where to post/ ask so I will ask here. I have been wanting to get a Chanel flap for some time now. I am on a couple wait lists in my area. I was wondering if I will even get a call? What are the chances? I have never purchased from Chanel before, so I do not have a SA. I live in Az, I checked in San Diego with no luck. Is it due to the price increase that they are so limited? Any help would be great



My Saks SA also has the black caviar ghw m/l $4900. Pm me for SA contact if u r ready to buy now.


----------



## Sasha1254

Valentine2014 said:


> My Saks SA also has the black caviar ghw m/l $4900. Pm me for SA contact if u r ready to buy now.


Thanks, I actually finally got a call from Saks this week that it came in, so I will be getting it tomorrow . Thank you


----------



## Valentine2014

Sasha1254 said:


> Thanks, I actually finally got a call from Saks this week that it came in, so I will be getting it tomorrow . Thank you



Congratulations! I look forward to your reveal!


----------



## marylicious

Hi everyone! Do you guys recommend any personal property insurance company that will cover LV/chanel purses? I love my purses & I'm just worried if they get stolen. I worked hard to earn these bags & I need something that will cover these bags ....paranoid me! Thanks In Advance!


----------



## anshort4angel

marylicious said:


> Hi everyone! Do you guys recommend any personal property insurance company that will cover LV/chanel purses? I love my purses & I'm just worried if they get stolen. I need something that will cover these bags ....paranoid me! Thanks In Advance!



Are you in the US? From my understanding your home owners or renters insurance personal property declaration should cover it though you may need to increase the amount so it covers all your personal property including the bags. Also make sure to take photos of the bags and save a copy of the receipts somewhere safe. I know jewelery etc has a separate add-on for insurance but bags should still fall under your normal personal property... check with your agent when you increase the amount to make sure, of course.

HTH


----------



## anshort4angel

marylicious said:


> Hi everyone! Do you guys recommend any personal property insurance company that will cover LV/chanel purses? I love my purses & I'm just worried if they get stolen. I worked hard to earn these bags & I need something that will cover these bags ....paranoid me! Thanks In Advance!



Oh and as far as companies,  I use Travelers insurance


----------



## SweetNavi

My chanel classic flap medium in caviar with GHW is shipped!! I cant wait till it's here


----------



## marylicious

Yes I live in the US. Thanks for the advice. I just took pics of my purses & will call our insurance company to inquire. Thanks again!


----------



## Sculli

SweetNavi said:


> My chanel classic flap medium in caviar with GHW is shipped!! I cant wait till it's here




SweetNavi where did you order this bag?


Instagram: ping25


----------



## ClarieT

Hello! I'm new to this forum, hope this is not the wrong place to post this, but I have a question about Chanel bags I can't find the answer to anywhere, think I've searched through like the whole internet, haha.. So, the other day I was looking around Chanel bags on sites that sell authentic preowned bags, such as Malleries and eLADY, and I came across some Chanel 2.55 which flaps were not curved, instead straight. What I can tell from the serial numbers every bag I found with this straight flap was made around the 80s and 90s. My question is; what is this model called? The normal 2.55 bags have a curvy flap, so does this mean this straight one is a fake Chanel, or is it a model of the bag that is no longer made? I'm so confused! The reason I'm asking is because I really like this straight flap, but before I purchase one I would like to know about the model. And one other thing about these bags is that they have no zipper pocket, only five open inner pockets and one open outside pocket. 

Also, the sizes seem different from the sizes of the new ones today. I'll post a picture here of a bag from eLADY for example, which is 10,6" (27 cm) wide and 7.1" (18 cm) in height. This bag has a seven digit serial number 0734603, therefor this bag was made around 1986 - 1988 if I understand correct. I've also found bags that looks the same with seven digit serial numbers that starts with a 4, which from what I've learned mean they are made around 1996 - 1997.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2622252&stc=1&d=1400513427

Excuse me if my english is bad, I'm from Sweden. Hope someone can help! 
Kind regards


----------



## TIME FOR ME

Can we get Chanel watches authenticated somewhere on here please?


----------



## calflu

What do you do with the black boxes that come with the bags?

I have stored all my bags in dust bags based on the expert opinions here so the bags can breeze. Then I can't help wondering how everyone does with the boxes? I am running out of room in my closet to hide them from hubby &#128541;


----------



## maggiemq

calflu said:


> What do you do with the black boxes that come with the bags?
> 
> I have stored all my bags in dust bags based on the expert opinions here so the bags can breeze. Then I can't help wondering how everyone does with the boxes? I am running out of room in my closet to hide them from hubby &#128541;



I hide it in myself my wardrobe  
I don't put my bags inside the bag,  just store it in the dust bags provided.


----------



## 25wishes

Hi, 

Can someone help me with chanel hardwares? 

I just got my boy in ghw (pics to follow) &#128525;&#128525;, but it looks more like bronze? 

I mean, does it oxidizes? Or is it naturally like that? 

Any help will be great!

TIA


----------



## calflu

That's what I do too. So there isn't really a need to keep the boxes. Any thoughts? 




maggiemq said:


> I hide it in myself my wardrobe
> I don't put my bags inside the bag,  just store it in the dust bags provided.


----------



## Hikitten

marylicious said:


> Yes I live in the US. Thanks for the advice. I just took pics of my purses & will call our insurance company to inquire. Thanks again!



I had travelers too and they covered all my bags based on replacement cost. No need for an additional rider policy. They are the best.


----------



## trey402

Has anyone been to the stores in NYC? Would you recommend going to the Madison location or the one in Soho?


----------



## calflu

Does anyone know the difference between crossing time and daily zippy? They look extremely similar to me! 



http://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/09/27/chanel-crossing-times-flap-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## Helen84

Hi, does anyone know where I can find a list of authenticators of Chanel that can authenticate bags from the 15 series and beyond? 
Enticelers dont do after 15 series and authenticate4u havent replied.


----------



## aloveforbags

trey402 said:


> Has anyone been to the stores in NYC? Would you recommend going to the Madison location or the one in Soho?




Hi Trey402,
I have been to all three stores in NYC. Here are my choices in order with the most stock. 
1.57th store 
2. The Soho store
3. Madison Ave store
Ps the 57th street store & the Madison store isn't too far away from one another if you want to go to both. Happy shopping!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cambridge Girl

calflu said:


> That's what I do too. So there isn't really a need to keep the boxes. Any thoughts?


 
For the magnetic boxes I think you can store them flat so they occupy less space?


----------



## Thandie

ashleykiyana said:


> I am hoping to purchase my first Chanel bag by September. However I cant figure out which one would be a better purchase Jumbo or Maxi in black caviar GHW. I am 5'10 and tried on both and they both look great. However I know the maxi size is rare you don't see it everyday whereas the jumbo you can wear it day and night. What are you guys suggestions on what should be your first Chanel handbag size purchase?



I would go with the Jumbo. At 5'10 you can wear it as a day and night time bag. More versatile and an enduring classic.


----------



## poohbag

trey402 said:


> Has anyone been to the stores in NYC? Would you recommend going to the Madison location or the one in Soho?





aloveforbags said:


> Hi Trey402,
> I have been to all three stores in NYC. Here are my choices in order with the most stock.
> 1.57th store
> 2. The Soho store
> 3. Madison Ave store
> Ps the 57th street store & the Madison store isn't too far away from one another if you want to go to both. Happy shopping!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



+1.  I've always had excellent service at the 57th st store.  The SAs are nice and helpful, and always come up to offer their help before I see my regular SA there.  57th st can be mobbed.  Madison Ave is a lot quieter.  Service is excellent too.  I haven't been to the Soho store.  I seem to remember reading on here before that some had less than stellar experiences (I *think *they said the SAs were snooty?)


----------



## Raz_waz

Guys plz help me !!
I can't decide whether i want Chanel double flap bag or a boy  
I'm 19 years old and originally i'v been saving up for a Chanel boy. However, i hate its interior and the fact that it's not a classic !! On the other hand i love how i can have a Chanel classic double flap bag and wear it 10 years from now and still look as gorg , but the problem is when i tried it *the black double flap*  i felt it made me look older and kind of serious. in addition,  i see it with everyone and that's kind of irritates me :S soooo what should i do ??


----------



## trey402

poohbag said:


> +1.  I've always had excellent service at the 57th st store.  The SAs are nice and helpful, and always come up to offer their help before I see my regular SA there.  57th st can be mobbed.  Madison Ave is a lot quieter.  Service is excellent too.  I haven't been to the Soho store.  I seem to remember reading on here before that some had less than stellar experiences (I *think *they said the SAs were snooty?)


Thanks for your replies!

I've been meaning to visit, and possibly purchase a wallet, but haven't been able to get out of work early enough yet this week. Hopefully tomorrow or Friday i will be out in time to make a trip over.

My work is much closer to the Soho location, but after your suggestions I think i will take a trip up to 57th street!


----------



## 25wishes

Raz_waz said:


> Guys plz help me !!
> 
> I can't decide whether i want Chanel double flap bag or a boy
> 
> I'm 19 years old and originally i'v been saving up for a Chanel boy. However, i hate its interior and the fact that it's not a classic !! On the other hand i love how i can have a Chanel classic double flap bag and wear it 10 years from now and still look as gorg , but the problem is when i tried it *the black double flap*  i felt it made me look older and kind of serious. in addition,  i see it with everyone and that's kind of irritates me :S soooo what should i do ??





My vote is for the boy. You can always go for the classic, unless you are after the seasonal colors? (Even for the seasonal, colors do make a comeback after a few cycles) I'm "around" 19 too and I went for the boy instead. 

The Boy's interior is a shocker! For that amount I should be getting a full leather, but oh well. I am not carrying my bags inside out. 

Couldnt you get other color for the flap bag? Id have to say, black is waayyyy to common.


----------



## Helen84

Helen84 said:


> Hi, does anyone know where I can find a list of authenticators of Chanel that can authenticate bags from the 15 series and beyond?
> Enticelers dont do after 15 series and authenticate4u havent replied.


Hi authenticate4u had an issue with their emailing system which is now fixed  I'm very happy for their services and will use them in The future


----------



## m3ak

I like CHANEL


----------



## Juniper10

Hi, quick question...so chanel carried a reissue, correct? Does anyone know if it was 225 or 226 sized? Tia!


----------



## TIME FOR ME

Does anyone know if there is a place to get a Chanel watch authenticated please?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Juniper10 said:


> Hi, quick question...so chanel carried a reissue, correct? Does anyone know if it was 225 or 226 sized? Tia!



If you check the ref library u will see reissue have size from 225 to 227.228n etcs.which is like xs.s.m.l in a way..


----------



## shop955

Does anyone know how far items will be discounted in the upcoming sale at Chanel boutiques? Or what date the sale is? Thanks!


----------



## Nikki528

Helen84 said:


> Hi, does anyone know where I can find a list of authenticators of Chanel that can authenticate bags from the 15 series and beyond?
> Enticelers dont do after 15 series and authenticate4u havent replied.




Good question! Anyone have and answer?


----------



## doreen999

Does Chanel still make Black Square Mini with Gold Hardware (lamb or caviar)?

Thanks


----------



## foreverclassy

calflu said:


> What do you do with the black boxes that come with the bags?
> 
> I have stored all my bags in dust bags based on the expert opinions here so the bags can breeze. Then I can't help wondering how everyone does with the boxes? I am running out of room in my closet to hide them from hubby &#128541;


you have heard it's better to store the bags in just their dust bag? i've been storing mine in their dust bag in the box...not such a good idea??


----------



## calflu

I remember reading it on the forum several times before I owned my first Chanel. 

The idea is so the bags can breathe (they are lamb or calf skins). If you put them in the boxes, you have to take them out more often. 




foreverclassy said:


> you have heard it's better to store the bags in just their dust bag? i've been storing mine in their dust bag in the box...not such a good idea??


----------



## anshort4angel

calflu said:


> I remember reading it on the forum several times before I owned my first Chanel.
> 
> The idea is so the bags can breathe (they are lamb or calf skins). If you put them in the boxes, you have to take them out more often.



I've heard the same from chanel & LV SAs! The boxes dry out the leather. You only need to keep them in their dust bags.


----------



## foreverclassy

calflu said:


> I remember reading it on the forum several times before I owned my first Chanel.
> 
> The idea is so the bags can breathe (they are lamb or calf skins). If you put them in the boxes, you have to take them out more often.


thank you so much for the useful tip. better get mine out of their boxes ASAP!


----------



## foreverclassy

anshort4angel said:


> I've heard the same from chanel & LV SAs! The boxes dry out the leather. You only need to keep them in their dust bags.


thanks for sharing this useful info


----------



## Camellia Pearl

Hi! Are the plain black stretch spirit ballet flats still available in stores?  If so, does anyone know the style code? Thanks!


----------



## calflu

So what did you do with the boxes? Do you throw them away? 





anshort4angel said:


> I've heard the same from chanel & LV SAs! The boxes dry out the leather. You only need to keep them in their dust bags.


----------



## anshort4angel

calflu said:


> So what did you do with the boxes? Do you throw them away?


Oh no, I hoard them lol I decorate random shelves with them (either empty or stored with other knickknacks...)


----------



## YEANETT

calflu said:


> So what did you do with the boxes? Do you throw them away?




I put them under the bags like a decorative altar for them&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## calflu

That was what I did but I am running out of closet space to hide them from hubby. Sigh



YEANETT said:


> I put them under the bags like a decorative altar for them&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tocade

Has anyone seen any red boy bags from the latest collection?
Please post any pics you have.
I would like to buy a boy bag and I was thinking I might go for a red one, but I havent seen any lately so just wondering if anyone has any info on whats out there.
thanks in advance


----------



## Valentine2014

tocade said:


> Has anyone seen any red boy bags from the latest collection?
> Please post any pics you have.
> I would like to buy a boy bag and I was thinking I might go for a red one, but I havent seen any lately so just wondering if anyone has any info on whats out there.
> thanks in advance



Red boy with ghw in small, old medium, and new medium.
Whipstitch red boy in small.


----------



## BoxerLuv

Ladies!  I put my name on the wait list for a m/l black caviar SHW classic flap 4 weeks ago. I was under the impression that it would likely be a long wait which is why I went ahead and put my name on the list.  I got a call yesterday that's it's in.  The problem.....I purchased a reissue and WOC last month and I would feel very guilty buying a bag this month.  Someone please tell me that it's ok to let this one go - that I'll be able to find another one this fall when my husband has forgotten about the damage I did in the month of April.  It's just so pretty!  I need to stop thinking about it!!


----------



## Valentine2014

BoxerLuv said:


> Ladies!  I put my name on the wait list for a m/l black caviar SHW classic flap 4 weeks ago. I was under the impression that it would likely be a long wait which is why I went ahead and put my name on the list.  I got a call yesterday that's it's in.  The problem.....I purchased a reissue and WOC last month and I would feel very guilty buying a bag this month.  Someone please tell me that it's ok to let this one go - that I'll be able to find another one this fall when my husband has forgotten about the damage I did in the month of April.  It's just so pretty!  I need to stop thinking about it!!



Since it is classic flap in black caviar, another one will always come along when u r psychologically ready to buy.


----------



## Yijingchan

Hi ladies
I recently got  a preloved Chanel maxi with serial no starting with 15... However the receipt and booklet says it was bought in early 2013. Shouldn't serial no in 2013 be 17... Or 18...?


----------



## BoxerLuv

Valentine2014 said:


> Since it is classic flap in black caviar, another one will always come along when u r psychologically ready to buy.




Thanks for the moral support, Valentine!  I know that's the right thing to do.  I will enjoy it more when I get it if I wait a few months.


----------



## Scorpiobella

Hi there 

I need to authenticate a Chanel purse can anyone help??


----------



## calflu

You should go to the shopping subforum and follow the format of authentication thread. 






Scorpiobella said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> I need to authenticate a Chanel purse can anyone help??


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Hi! I'm fairly new to purseforum and I don't know where to post this so I thought I'd try here. 

I'm looking to buy the chanel jumbo flap in beige caviar with gold hardware - I was wondering if any of you have that bag and what your experiences have been with colour transfer and any other issues? I understand that colour transfer is a huge problem with lighter coloured leather, but I already have a black GST and a black lambskin medium flap so I kind of wanted to expand my horizons a bit. 

What do you guys think? I don't want this as an everyday/workhorse bag, but I don't want a bag that I'm afraid to use either - I baby my bags quite a bit but I don't want to buy this bag and just store it in my closet because I'm too scared to wear it.

If the beige isn't strongly recommended, are there any other colours (besides black) that youd suggest? I particularly want gold hardware, but I'm okay with patent as well as caviar. 

... Also on a totally different note, I'm (slightly) conflicted about whether to get the jumbo flap or a large boy - I've wanted the jumbo for ages but some of the boys are so pretty that they really test my resolve! Unfortunately I can only buy one of them for the next couple of months, so I don't know what to do! 

Id really appreciate any thoughts! Thanks very much


----------



## calflu

I have a beige caviar m/l and no issue for color transfer 

When I bought the bag, SA said I don't need to worry and she was right. 

I used it none stop for 8 days on the trip without any treatment and no issue at all. 

As for boy vs flap, I think it depends on what your heart sings to. The styles of boy will be different by season so if you pass the one you like, you may not be able to find it again. (But then, Chanel always comes up with great design). 







ladyfarquaad said:


> Hi! I'm fairly new to purseforum and I don't know where to post this so I thought I'd try here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy the chanel jumbo flap in beige caviar with gold hardware - I was wondering if any of you have that bag and what your experiences have been with colour transfer and any other issues? I understand that colour transfer is a huge problem with lighter coloured leather, but I already have a black GST and a black lambskin medium flap so I kind of wanted to expand my horizons a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I don't want this as an everyday/workhorse bag, but I don't want a bag that I'm afraid to use either - I baby my bags quite a bit but I don't want to buy this bag and just store it in my closet because I'm too scared to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> If the beige isn't strongly recommended, are there any other colours (besides black) that youd suggest? I particularly want gold hardware, but I'm okay with patent as well as caviar.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also on a totally different note, I'm (slightly) conflicted about whether to get the jumbo flap or a large boy - I've wanted the jumbo for ages but some of the boys are so pretty that they really test my resolve! Unfortunately I can only buy one of them for the next couple of months, so I don't know what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Id really appreciate any thoughts! Thanks very much


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Thanks so much for your reply, it's a relief to know that you haven't had problems with color transfer. 

I think your advice re boy vs. classic flap makes sense, I'm quite tempted by some boy designs but the reason I'm keen on the classic is because I know it will still be relevant 10 years from now!


----------



## taram2014

ladyfarquaad said:


> Thanks so much for your reply, it's a relief to know that you haven't had problems with color transfer.
> 
> I think your advice re boy vs. classic flap makes sense, I'm quite tempted by some boy designs but the reason I'm keen on the classic is because I know it will still be relevant 10 years from now!


Hello; i'm new to this forum but thought i will chime in.  I actually have two Jumbos in Beige with Gold Hard ware - one in lambskin; and one in caviar.  I find the lambskin to be beyond gorgeous but high maintenance (for example i'm reluctant to take it to nicer dinners around red wine etc).  The Jumbo in Caviar; while not as visually stunning to me is far more low key.  No transfer issues yet; and easily wipes off.  Please don't let fears of color transfer stop you from getting and enjoying this bag in caviar.

As far as the boy; I love it too and gorged on a few colors with this past seasons metallics; but it doesn't have that "classic" or elegant feel the beige flap with gold hardware does.

Good luck with your decision; but again the caviar isn't all that hard to maintain in beige.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Thank you so much taram2014! So happy to know that you'd recommend beige as well.

I totally agree with you about the caviar and lambskin issue, I have a medium lambskin flap which I love; but I have to be really careful with it in terms of scratches and stuff. This works out fine since I use it mainly as an evening bag because of the smaller size. I'm looking at the jumbo more as a day bag so I need it to be able to stand a little more abuse. 

I think you've sold me on the beige caviar classic flap, can't wait to get my bag now!! I'll treat myself to a boy later in the year haha


----------



## SweetNavi

Great advice about the beige flap, I'm actually thinking about getting a classic double flap in medium in beige with GHW. I think I want a lamb because it looks so classy and my black medium flap is already caviar, but I was also worried about color transfer with the lamb beige.


----------



## taram2014

ladyfarquaad said:


> Thank you so much taram2014! So happy to know that you'd recommend beige as well.
> 
> I totally agree with you about the caviar and lambskin issue, I have a medium lambskin flap which I love; but I have to be really careful with it in terms of scratches and stuff. This works out fine since I use it mainly as an evening bag because of the smaller size. I'm looking at the jumbo more as a day bag so I need it to be able to stand a little more abuse.
> 
> I think you've sold me on the beige caviar classic flap, can't wait to get my bag now!! I'll treat myself to a boy later in the year haha


Great.  I don't think you can go wrong either way.  I wish i could figure out how to attach pictures on this website to show you how new my Caviar Beige still looks (and i've had her for 3 years).   

Be careful with Jeans; no pens in the bag for ink marks; etc and its a gorgeous bag.


----------



## taram2014

SweetNavi said:


> Great advice about the beige flap, I'm actually thinking about getting a classic double flap in medium in beige with GHW. I think I want a lamb because it looks so classy and my black medium flap is already caviar, but I was also worried about color transfer with the lamb beige.


If you already have the caviar in black; i think it makes sense to get the beige lamb since it is not going to be your everyday bag.  

I agree with you  . . it is such a classy bag.


----------



## designerforever

Hi all,
When I purchased my classic bag, there was a point where they register the bag to me and all that. I recently purchased a boy and they did not do that. I'm wondering if it's only for classics? Or they should be registering all bags?


----------



## Heavykrush

Hello all. Joined this morning. I'm on the hunt for a medium caviar classic flap with S/h for my wife's birthday in July. Found a local seller on Craig's list but really struggling with the price. She's asking $3,200 and is willing to meet me at the Saks she purchased it from to authenticate. The serial number starts with 126 which I believe is 2008-2009. Again, trying to uncover if this is a good deal as I'm clearly a clean slate on matters of purse cost.

Thanks!


----------



## hedgwin99

Heavykrush said:


> Hello all. Joined this morning. I'm on the hunt for a medium caviar classic flap with S/h for my wife's birthday in July. Found a local seller on Craig's list but really struggling with the price. She's asking $3,200 and is willing to meet me at the Saks she purchased it from to authenticate. The serial number starts with 126 which I believe is 2008-2009. Again, trying to uncover if this is a good deal as I'm clearly a clean slate on matters of purse cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Saks will not authenticate any Chanel purse. You are better off buying new from Saks or you can pay for an authentication service


----------



## Heavykrush

hedgwin99 said:


> Saks will not authenticate any Chanel purse. You are better off buying new from Saks or you can pay for an authentication service


 The seller indicated that she contacted Saks because she purchased the bag from Saks they would verify its authenticity. Or maybe they'll verify she purchased the bag from Saks. Not sure. Why would I be better off buying new, is $3,200 a poor deal?

Thanks.


----------



## taram2014

Heavykrush said:


> The seller indicated that she contacted Saks because she purchased the bag from Saks they would verify its authenticity. Or maybe they'll verify she purchased the bag from Saks. Not sure. Why would I be better off buying new, is $3,200 a poor deal?
> 
> Thanks.


I think the recommendation to purchase from Saks directly is based on your authenticity concerns.  The way to be absolutely sure is to buy directly from the store/boutique.

Current retail now for a medium flap is $4900; but I got my first flap around that time frame (serial number 10****) and i think the price was around $2000.

The "deal" will really depend on the condition of the bag.  If it is virtually brand new; sure; but if it is really used and in poor condition; then you might be better off purchasing new from a department store.

Depending on where you live you might be able to get it tax free too.


----------



## hedgwin99

Heavykrush said:


> The seller indicated that she contacted Saks because she purchased the bag from Saks they would verify its authenticity. Or maybe they'll verify she purchased the bag from Saks. Not sure. Why would I be better off buying new, is $3,200 a poor deal?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I wouldn't trust the seller because no SA will authentic a bag from 2008-2009. Does not matter if it was purchase thru Saks or not. Also SA is not guarantee sourced of authenticator. There are new people on the sales floor each day. Not everyone have the knowledge or experience to provide the authentication 

If this is a gift I would recommend the purchase from dept stores. At least you know for sure it's authentic and in case your wife didn't like the color or hardware she has the option to return/exchange


----------



## Heavykrush

taram2014 said:


> I think the recommendation to purchase from Saks directly is based on your authenticity concerns.  The way to be absolutely sure is to buy directly from the store/boutique.
> 
> Current retail now for a medium flap is $4900; but I got my first flap around that time frame (serial number 10****) and i think the price was around $2000.
> 
> The "deal" will really depend on the condition of the bag.  If it is virtually brand new; sure; but if it is really used and in poor condition; then you might be better off purchasing new from a department store.
> 
> Depending on where you live you might be able to get it tax free too.


 Thanks Tara. I should have been more clear on that point. The seller indicated she could have Saks confirm it. I would have been happy to post pics of the bag here rather than find someone to authenticate it. The way the seller described it I imagined it was failry new. Only when I uncovered how to decode the serial number from this great forum is when I realized it was not as new as I thought. The pictures look good on the web, but clearly the proof will be in the hands on inspection. Thanks again.


----------



## Heavykrush

Quick question... As I continue to research Chanel bags, I'm seeing caviar leather with red inside flaps. I thought the caviar bags had a black inside flap? Is this a true indicator of a rep bag?


----------



## calflu

Black caviar has red interior. 

For your concerns, if you have pictures, you can go to shopping subforum and follow the rules to have it authenticated there. 

Or, you can ask seller to send you pictures and use services like authenticate4u. It's not expensive to get it authenticated. 

Lastly, it is very thoughtful for you for the gift to your wife. I hope things work out for you 




Heavykrush said:


> Quick question... As I continue to research Chanel bags, I'm seeing caviar leather with red inside flaps. I thought the caviar bags had a black inside flap? Is this a true indicator of a rep bag?


----------



## Heavykrush

Thanks cal!!


----------



## SweetNavi

Heavykrush said:


> Thanks cal!!



 Just FYI it can also have black, my bag is from 2010 and it has the black flap inside, i think they later changed it to red/burgundy


----------



## SweetNavi

taram2014 said:


> If you already have the caviar in black; i think it makes sense to get the beige lamb since it is not going to be your everyday bag.
> 
> I agree with you  . . it is such a classy bag.



Exactly, i'm not going to use it like my black caviar, and lamb is so pretty


----------



## febzy

Hi lovely ladies &#128538; can someone please help me out. I have a new to me vintage Chanel lambskin classic double flap in M/L size.. just wanted to know can anyone actually fit their lipstick in the lipstick compartment? I tried putting my Chanel lippie in and it does not fit. Tried another lippie and same thing. It seems that its just too small. Is this just me? Thanks for your help &#128522;


----------



## Heavykrush

SweetNavi said:


> Just FYI it can also have black, my bag is from 2010 and it has the black flap inside, i think they later changed it to red/burgundy


 Thanks Sweet. 

One other question, when buying a used bag from a private party, what's the typical payment method? I'm assuming cash.


----------



## taram2014

Heavykrush said:


> Thanks Sweet.
> 
> One other question, when buying a used bag from a private party, what's the typical payment method? I'm assuming cash.


I don't think you should pay cash unless you have 100% authenticated the bag.  If it turns out to be a fake; you have no recourse.


----------



## calflu

I agree. Even if you are buying  off eBay, you can still use PayPal for protection 



taram2014 said:


> I don't think you should pay cash unless you have 100% authenticated the bag.  If it turns out to be a fake; you have no recourse.


----------



## BirkinLover77

What is difference between Iridescent calfskin, Lambskin, verses Caviar leather in terms of scratch, stain, water drop and color transfer as it pertains to Chanel Classic double flap .
Also, for those of you that have classic double flap in Beige or Red Cavier leather, do you experience color transfer. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## calflu

I don't have red cf but my beige caviar cf is pretty worry free in terms of color transfer. Many TPFers asked this question so if you do a search for beige caviar color transfer you can find a lot of answers on this.


Some seasons of Iridescent leather are dust magnet but recent ones have been better. As for calf skin and lamb, you can go to the "how do I clean/care for lamb skin" thread. Many helpful tips there for how to take care of lamb skin. Not as bad as ppl thought





BirkinLover77 said:


> What is difference between Iridescent calfskin, Lambskin, verses Caviar leather in terms of scratch, stain, water drop and color transfer as it pertains to Chanel Classic double flap .
> Also, for those of you that have classic double flap in Beige or Red Cavier leather, do you experience color transfer. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## gail13

I fell in love with a dk white Chanel tote yesterday and have it on hold-Nordstrom won't allow me to take a pic per Chanel instruction  -(they are afraid someone will copy their bag).  It is made of iridescent calfksin.  I came home and googled this material and all I can say is I better stay away unless I plan on keeping that bag in my closet as a decorative item.  Too scary.

Why would you make a tote that is so delicate or can't be cleaned?


----------



## BirkinLover77

calflu said:


> I don't have red cf but my beige caviar cf is pretty worry free in terms of color transfer. Many TPFers asked this question so if you do a search for beige caviar color transfer you can find a lot of answers on this.
> 
> 
> Some seasons of Iridescent leather are dust magnet but recent ones have been better. As for calf skin and lamb, you can go to the "how do I clean/care for lamb skin" thread. Many helpful tips there for how to take care of lamb skin. Not as bad as ppl thought


Thank u for the information. I am going to get my reading on this sunny Sunday. Lol


----------



## thay

hi wonderful members of TPF - not sure this is the correct place, but i have a question - i love chanel costume jewelry so much or the more fab way to say it "bijoux fantaisie" anyway, i'm wondering if anyone can recommend any books on the history of Chanel CJ? TIA!!


----------



## helenhandbag

Random question - sorry if this is the wrong thread - but I'm wondering whether you can phone order from other boutiques in Europe and have it sent in case your local Chanel store doesn't have what you want?

I was at my local in Amsterdam today, and my quest for a coloured (preferably blue) bag seems to be a no-go there _for now_. Was advised by the SA to call her soon for any new arrival updates, but I want to keep all options open as I initially wanted something from the current collection...

Anyone got any experience in this?


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> Random question - sorry if this is the wrong thread - but I'm wondering whether you can phone order from other boutiques in Europe and have it sent in case your local Chanel store doesn't have what you want?
> 
> I was at my local in Amsterdam today, and my quest for a coloured (preferably blue) bag seems to be a no-go there _for now_. Was advised by the SA to call her soon for any new arrival updates, but I want to keep all options open as I initially wanted something from the current collection...
> 
> Anyone got any experience in this?



What bag are you looking for? Then I will check everytime I'm there!

Ps. Did you know the new collection arrives at 19/20th July, just wanted to let you know


----------



## helenhandbag

SweetNavi said:


> What bag are you looking for? Then I will check everytime I'm there!
> 
> Ps. Did you know the new collection arrives at 19/20th July, just wanted to let you know



My #1 is the blue jersey large flap bag from the s/s collection (the SA today who also sold me my GST looked puzzled when I mentioned it...), #2 is the blue/gold perforated boy from the pre s/s collection - the jersey I know I could probably get from London - I was too stupid not to take it along while I was there last month. In Amsterdam I remember seeing the mini green version only on display a while ago. But the boy I'm pretty sure it's sold out everywhere. 'Worst case' otherwise I'll just have to go through all their new goodies 

I was told that the new collection would come in next week at some point...did you mean 19 June perhaps, then we got the same info? If you get any more intel I'll be very grateful! Anyhow, I've got some time off so I'll call and walk by next week as well  The quest is very much on!


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> My #1 is the blue jersey large flap bag from the s/s collection (the SA today who also sold me my GST looked puzzled when I mentioned it...), #2 is the blue/gold perforated boy from the pre s/s collection - the jersey I know I could probably get from London - I was too stupid not to take it along while I was there last month. In Amsterdam I remember seeing the mini green version only on display a while ago. But the boy I'm pretty sure it's sold out everywhere. 'Worst case' otherwise I'll just have to go through all their new goodies
> 
> I was told that the new collection would come in next week at some point...did you mean 19 June perhaps, then we got the same info? If you get any more intel I'll be very grateful! Anyhow, I've got some time off so I'll call and walk by next week as well  The quest is very much on!



Whoops ofcourse it's 19/20 june and not july :shame: I will keep an eye out and let you know if I see the bags! I'm definitely going there for the new collection as soon as they have it. I didn't see the mini green version anymore last weekend, the store was almost empty because they sold a lot of stuff but didn't got anything new because they are waiting for the new collection.


----------



## helenhandbag

SweetNavi said:


> Whoops ofcourse it's 19/20 june and not july :shame: I will keep an eye out and let you know if I see the bags! I'm definitely going there for the new collection as soon as they have it. I didn't see the mini green version anymore last weekend, the store was almost empty because they sold a lot of stuff but didn't got anything new because they are waiting for the new collection.




Perfect thanks! Feel free to let me know of anything you're after as well, maternity leave is wonderful around these times 
The store was indeed very empty yesterday, left within 5 minutes! That's so unlike any other visit...


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> Perfect thanks! Feel free to let me know of anything you're after as well, maternity leave is wonderful around these times
> The store was indeed very empty yesterday, left within 5 minutes! That's so unlike any other visit...



Ooohhh you're pregnant?  congrats! I'm still looking for the double ring with the camelia and CC logo, if you ever see it please let me know! :kiss:

Do you know when the sale start at Chanel? I've never seen sale but the last time they said they do have sale sometimes but only on the really "exotic" products that nobody ever buys, but I've never seen seasonal bags or shoes on sale like in America


----------



## helenhandbag

SweetNavi said:


> Ooohhh you're pregnant?  congrats! I'm still looking for the double ring with the camelia and CC logo, if you ever see it please let me know! :kiss:
> 
> Do you know when the sale start at Chanel? I've never seen sale but the last time they said they do have sale sometimes but only on the really "exotic" products that nobody ever buys, but I've never seen seasonal bags or shoes on sale like in America



Will do! 

I've this feeling that the sale will start when the new collection comes in next week. It would be the most logical timing right? I'm afraid you're right on what's going on sale here in Amsterdam, did think it was weird they had so little stock regardless. In Paris and London they usually have sales like the US. Maybe I'll try calling the London store next week as well to try and find things out...


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> Will do!
> 
> I've this feeling that the sale will start when the new collection comes in next week. It would be the most logical timing right? I'm afraid you're right on what's going on sale here in Amsterdam, did think it was weird they had so little stock regardless. In Paris and London they usually have sales like the US. Maybe I'll try calling the London store next week as well to try and find things out...



Okay! I will keep an eye out and let you know if I hear anything!


----------



## malle1985

Hi u guys! A little question about vintage Chanel
And prices.. (I dunno wherelse to ask this). I am about to buy a vintage chanel in good/excellent condition from 1989-1991 in black lambskin. Medium double flap. The price set is 1400 gbp. What do i guys think about this price on such an old bag? Is the price fair or too high??
Thanks


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hi, everyone!

I'm Jimmy! I'm coming over here to look to pop my Chanel cherry! I'm not sure when I will be purchasing her because my Chanel knowledge is very limited and I have lots of reading and learning to do before I can confidently walk into the boutique and make a purchase. Well bag purchase because I have tons of Chanel polish, glossimers, and makeup lol. 

Anyway, I normally stick to LV and Gucci. I've always wanted a Chanel but I always got side tracked lol. I'm a little underwhelmed by Gucci and LV now so decided that I will come over here and find the love of my life. 

I'm thinking for my first a PST or GST, but I'm really not sure. PST seems a bit small. I'm short 5'2 but I do like medium sized bags. Maybe a flap? I want my first to be a bag I can carry regularly so it will be black. I want a classic also that will last a long time so I can bequeath it to my future daughter lol (no, I'm not pregnant). Just doing what I wish my mom would've done for me! I don't baby my bags but I don't treat them badly either and I take great care of them! 

What was your first? Where should I start? Any pointers will be helpful! TIA


----------



## SweetNavi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm Jimmy! I'm coming over here to look to pop my Chanel cherry! I'm not sure when I will be purchasing her because my Chanel knowledge is very limited and I have lots of reading and learning to do before I can confidently walk into the boutique and make a purchase. Well bag purchase because I have tons of Chanel polish, glossimers, and makeup lol.
> 
> Anyway, I normally stick to LV and Gucci. I've always wanted a Chanel but I always got side tracked lol. I'm a little underwhelmed by Gucci and LV now so decided that I will come over here and find the love of my life.
> 
> I'm thinking for my first a PST or GST, but I'm really not sure. PST seems a bit small. I'm short 5'2 but I do like medium sized bags. Maybe a flap? I want my first to be a bag I can carry regularly so it will be black. I want a classic also that will last a long time so I can bequeath it to my future daughter lol (no, I'm not pregnant). Just doing what I wish my mom would've done for me! I don't baby my bags but I don't treat them badly either and I take great care of them!
> 
> What was your first? Where should I start? Any pointers will be helpful! TIA



Hi Jimmy!

I think for your first bag you should think about what you want to do with your bag. in a PST you can fit more stuff than in a medium flap, also the PST is much cheaper. If you want a really classic bag I would go for the medium flap.
I've made a blogpost about hte PST vs GST maybe it helps: http://www.demelzasworld.com/fashion-chanel-petite-shopping-tote-pst-vs-grand-shopping-tote-gst/
I use my GST for work and if I have to carry a lot of stuff, and for dinners and stuff  I use my flap


----------



## calflu

I have a GST and use it as my work bag.

It really depends on how much you carry. PST comes in two sizes and the XL PST is roughly the same size as GST (but in different shape). The biggest difference is PST doesn't have a zipped compartment. I prefer zipped compartments so things don't fall off. So I chose GST over PST. 

You should go to the store and try on the GSTs or flaps. Flaps don't fit that much so it really comes down to how much you carry. I used to be a tote girl and have changed into more of a minimalist after switching to Chanel. 



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm Jimmy! I'm coming over here to look to pop my Chanel cherry! I'm not sure when I will be purchasing her because my Chanel knowledge is very limited and I have lots of reading and learning to do before I can confidently walk into the boutique and make a purchase. Well bag purchase because I have tons of Chanel polish, glossimers, and makeup lol.
> 
> Anyway, I normally stick to LV and Gucci. I've always wanted a Chanel but I always got side tracked lol. I'm a little underwhelmed by Gucci and LV now so decided that I will come over here and find the love of my life.
> 
> I'm thinking for my first a PST or GST, but I'm really not sure. PST seems a bit small. I'm short 5'2 but I do like medium sized bags. Maybe a flap? I want my first to be a bag I can carry regularly so it will be black. I want a classic also that will last a long time so I can bequeath it to my future daughter lol (no, I'm not pregnant). Just doing what I wish my mom would've done for me! I don't baby my bags but I don't treat them badly either and I take great care of them!
> 
> What was your first? Where should I start? Any pointers will be helpful! TIA


----------



## Run2004

Hi everyone,
I joined the forum few days ago and found it very helpful.
Such as,I learned that I did damage to my brand new patent leather tote by myself ( not exactly what first came to my mind). By hanging it on the door nob with my vinyl Moscow collection bag ((
I'm tempting of buying replacement in darker color since I love everything about the bag.
Any thoughts? Good/bad idea? Is darker color prone to color transfer as much as light color?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

SweetNavi said:


> Hi Jimmy!
> 
> 
> 
> I think for your first bag you should think about what you want to do with your bag. in a PST you can fit more stuff than in a medium flap, also the PST is much cheaper. If you want a really classic bag I would go for the medium flap.
> 
> I've made a blogpost about hte PST vs GST maybe it helps: http://www.demelzasworld.com/fashion-chanel-petite-shopping-tote-pst-vs-grand-shopping-tote-gst/
> 
> I use my GST for work and if I have to carry a lot of stuff, and for dinners and stuff  I use my flap



Hi! I actually looked at your blogpost last night. Do you have any model pics?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

calflu said:


> I have a GST and use it as my work bag.
> 
> It really depends on how much you carry. PST comes in two sizes and the XL PST is roughly the same size as GST (but in different shape). The biggest difference is PST doesn't have a zipped compartment. I prefer zipped compartments so things don't fall off. So I chose GST over PST.
> 
> You should go to the store and try on the GSTs or flaps. Flaps don't fit that much so it really comes down to how much you carry. I used to be a tote girl and have changed into more of a minimalist after switching to Chanel.



Hi! Thanks! 
 During the day I'm a tote person but at night I definitely don't carry as many things. At night one cell, lipgloss, compact, ID, CC, and 
a little cash. 
I don't necessarily carry bags to work so it's really more of an everyday bag after work. In the day after work I do carry a makeup bag, fem personals bag, wallet, wristlets, two cell phone, keys, and not to mention when we go anywhere together Mr. Jimmy loves to throw in his sunglass case, iPad mini, his phone and wallet too lol. I know the flap will not fit all of that so it's not mandatory that I get a bag that will accommodate everything that I carry. I have tons of other bags for that lol. I'm eventually going to go to the store but I do feel like I need to learn a little more. I'm so used to knowing more than the SAs that I would feel like I'm in a foreign country if I go to a boutique with the limited knowledge that I have now lol.

After I get a little more knowledge about the totes then I will go into the store and compare. What about the medallion? Are those still being made? I see I'm leaning towards a tote first and then maybe I will upgrade to the flaps. I'm already planning bag #2 and hadn't gotten #1 lol. Goodness.


----------



## rajneon01

does anyone own a new boy medium?
how do you like it size wise. is it bigger than the old mediums?
thanks


----------



## calflu

Chanel is a slippery slope so welcome to the dark side! 

For what you need to carry, sounds like a m/l flap is enough for you. (Just tell DH he needs to take care of his own stuff....). 

For Chanel totes, I love GST so I can keep important stuff in the zipped compartment. Or, chic and soft tote (seasonal tote) is a good choice although it's a bit pricy ($4100). You can find reveal pictures on the forum if you google chic and soft tote. Shopping fever is similar to neverfull but with a zipped top. It's also an economical choice in terms of pricing (~$2100 ish??). But don't know if you will find it similar to your LV collection. 


Good luck with your decision and make sure come back with your reveals




jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi! Thanks!
> During the day I'm a tote person but at night I definitely don't carry as many things. At night one cell, lipgloss, compact, ID, CC, and
> a little cash.
> I don't necessarily carry bags to work so it's really more of an everyday bag after work. In the day after work I do carry a makeup bag, fem personals bag, wallet, wristlets, two cell phone, keys, and not to mention when we go anywhere together Mr. Jimmy loves to throw in his sunglass case, iPad mini, his phone and wallet too lol. I know the flap will not fit all of that so it's not mandatory that I get a bag that will accommodate everything that I carry. I have tons of other bags for that lol. I'm eventually going to go to the store but I do feel like I need to learn a little more. I'm so used to knowing more than the SAs that I would feel like I'm in a foreign country if I go to a boutique with the limited knowledge that I have now lol.
> 
> After I get a little more knowledge about the totes then I will go into the store and compare. What about the medallion? Are those still being made? I see I'm leaning towards a tote first and then maybe I will upgrade to the flaps. I'm already planning bag #2 and hadn't gotten #1 lol. Goodness.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

calflu said:


> Chanel is a slippery slope so welcome to the dark side!
> 
> For what you need to carry, sounds like a m/l flap is enough for you. (Just tell DH he needs to take care of his own stuff....).
> 
> For Chanel totes, I love GST so I can keep important stuff in the zipped compartment. Or, chic and soft tote (seasonal tote) is a good choice although it's a bit pricy ($4100). You can find reveal pictures on the forum if you google chic and soft tote. Shopping fever is similar to neverfull but with a zipped top. It's also an economical choice in terms of pricing (~$2100 ish??). But don't know if you will find it similar to your LV collection.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your decision and make sure come back with your reveals




Yea he has not problem carrying his own stuff. It's just that when/if I have a big bag he's like why not?! 
I see can it be a slippery slope. I am pretty good with limiting myself to 2 (maybe 3) bags a year. I went pretty crazy with shoes a while ago and I promised to never have a closet full of stuff that I don't wear. Besides, we still like to travel and eat out a LOT so I don't want spend all of the extra money on bags . And, Chanel prices are the cost of 2 LVs lol.

Hmm shopping fever? I hadn't heard of that one. I'm going to have to look that up. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## helenhandbag

The shopping fever totes are indeed super spacious and I loved the blue colours on display this season, although to be honest I did actually skip it due to the shape looking a lot like a LV Neverfull, which I already have. Maybe if you don't own one it could be a nice first choice, that indeed is also less painful to your bank account!


----------



## calflu

My strategy is to carry smaller purses and buy jackets with pockets for him. So I can use his pockets as my overflow!  &#128513; so far it works great


Good luck with your quest and happy to help



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea he has not problem carrying his own stuff. It's just that when/if I have a big bag he's like why not?!
> I see can it be a slippery slope. I am pretty good with limiting myself to 2 (maybe 3) bags a year. I went pretty crazy with shoes a while ago and I promised to never have a closet full of stuff that I don't wear. Besides, we still like to travel and eat out a LOT so I don't want spend all of the extra money on bags . And, Chanel prices are the cost of 2 LVs lol.
> 
> Hmm shopping fever? I hadn't heard of that one. I'm going to have to look that up. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## adriennem88

Can someone please help me authenticate this Chanel vintage caviar tote bag? I purchased this exact same bag online from a different website and it feels and looks authentic to me but I am not 100% sure because it is vintage. Is this bag in the pictures of chanelandmore.com website real or fake? Thanks in advance!

http://www.chanelandmore.com/vintage-chanel-shopping-tote-black-caviar-leather/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

helenhandbag said:


> The shopping fever totes are indeed super spacious and I loved the blue colours on display this season, although to be honest I did actually skip it due to the shape looking a lot like a LV Neverfull, which I already have. Maybe if you don't own one it could be a nice first choice, that indeed is also less painful to your bank account!




Ok thanks for the suggestion! I surprisingly don't have a NF lol so this may be a good option.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

calflu said:


> My strategy is to carry smaller purses and buy jackets with pockets for him. So I can use his pockets as my overflow!  &#128513; so far it works great
> 
> 
> Good luck with your quest and happy to help




Good plan! He will be fine. I can't plan my bag purchases around him and his needs too lol.


----------



## helenhandbag

Random Saturday chit chat: so I was just showing the hubby various styles I'm after over the coming collections. Upon seeing a gorgeous blue new medium Boy: 'Hmm, loks like a cheap version of your latest bag (GST). I first lolled, then decided he'll not be invited to join me on any trips to the boutique any time soon


----------



## SweetNavi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi! I actually looked at your blogpost last night. Do you have any model pics?



Not right now but I'll try to make some


----------



## thay

hi - not sure where to post this... i was in chanel @ bloomingdales 59th st (nyc) today and my awesome SA mentioned a great party they are having on tuesday from 6-8 to celebrate the new opening of the chanel boutique there as well as the paris-dallas collection if anyone is around nyc i think it will be lots of fun!! also they have triple points for presale, apologies if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## peace1029

was browsing in a local second hand store over the weekends. tried a medium double flap and a jumbo single flap.
the "medium" was sooo much smaller, 10cm shorter in length at least, than the jumbo.
i'm wondering if the seller has mistaken a small flap to be medium instead, is that possible?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hey all!  I did a search for the "crossing times" bag but my (phone app) search was unfruitful.  I can, however, identify all the threads where we've used the term "crossing my fingers"! Is there really no thread dedicated to this bag? Not even a reveal? If you can recall one could you be so kind as to link me?  TIA!!


----------



## Pazdzernika

thay said:


> hi - not sure where to post this... I was in chanel @ bloomingdales 59th st (nyc) today and my awesome sa mentioned a great party they are having on tuesday from 6-8 to celebrate the new opening of the chanel boutique there as well as the paris-dallas collection if anyone is around nyc i think it will be lots of fun!! Also they have triple points for presale, apologies if this has already been mentioned.




omg triple points!!


----------



## thay

Pazdzernika said:


> omg triple points!!



yes!! i've just come home and it was lots of fun! i got a lovely gift from my amazing SA, i'm watching now... it was a book called the return - lots of lovely pics and info and then a movie by karl laerfeld, i'm watching now - learning so much! i may go back tomorrow just to try on RTW for the pre-sale, i don't think this is my year to finally realize my dream of a chanel jacket - but it would be fun to just go and see! i'm so glad i went tonight - love the clothes in this movie!!


----------



## LinNg

adriennem88 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Chanel vintage caviar tote bag? I purchased this exact same bag online from a different website and it feels and looks authentic to me but I am not 100% sure because it is vintage. Is this bag in the pictures of chanelandmore.com website real or fake? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.chanelandmore.com/vintage-chanel-shopping-tote-black-caviar-leather/


I think you posted in wrong thread.


----------



## karenab

Someone wants to buy a Chanel fom me on eBay but they only have ONE FEEDBACK!! Would you sell to them? How do I protect myself??? What do I ask them??


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hi all! A q -- I purchased a pair of shoes (last size in the model), at a Chanel boutique in Europe but they are a bit snug.  I'm visiting in the US now.   (My feet apparently are wider in California!!) Would I be able to bring them into a Chanel boutique in the US for at least store credit, even if it's an international purchase? I bought them two weeks ago.  Is there a 14 day or 30 day policy?  Thanks!


----------



## helenhandbag

Pazdzernika said:


> Hi all! A q -- I purchased a pair of shoes (last size in the model), at a Chanel boutique in Europe but they are a bit snug.  I'm visiting in the US now.   (My feet apparently are wider in California!!) Would I be able to bring them into a Chanel boutique in the US for at least store credit, even if it's an international purchase? I bought them two weeks ago.  Is there a 14 day or 30 day policy?  Thanks!




It should be a 14 day policy if it's from Europe. You could try calling a boutique locally, then again from other brands I know they won't do it as they're back by different regional sales offices (different pricing, legal structures etc.). Worst case surely you'll be able to sell them - sorry to hear though they don't fit as well as in store! Out of curiosity, what shoes did you get?


----------



## Pazdzernika

helenhandbag said:


> It should be a 14 day policy if it's from Europe. You could try calling a boutique locally, then again from other brands I know they won't do it as they're back by different regional sales offices (different pricing, legal structures etc.). Worst case surely you'll be able to sell them - sorry to hear though they don't fit as well as in store! Out of curiosity, what shoes did you get?




Oh, I guess I'll hang onto them.  I think you're right about the regional thing.  They're sandals that technically fit but unless I'm paying close attention things drift and it looks like I have toe overhang (IYKWIM)!! LOL one of my pet hates with sandals!


----------



## helenhandbag

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, I guess I'll hang onto them.  I think you're right about the regional thing.  They're sandals that technically fit but unless I'm paying close attention things drift and it looks like I have toe overhang (IYKWIM)!! LOL one of my pet hates with sandals!



LOL yes I know exactly what you mean! Double-sided stickytape underneath your toes then


----------



## Catsandbags

Guys! Just grabbed a pair of leather espadrilles. If anyone wants canvas or leather -The Westchester Neiman Marcus just received a shipment . Ask for Priscilla, tell her Meredith sent you


----------



## Catsandbags

kimie820 said:


> What colors are there? If u know what sizes they have as well? Thanks!!!!



they had all black leather and I think the canvas was beige and black . I know they had all large sizes . Not sure about small.


----------



## sueism

karenab said:


> Someone wants to buy a Chanel fom me on eBay but they only have ONE FEEDBACK!! Would you sell to them? How do I protect myself??? What do I ask them??



You can email that person and asked if she/he is serious of buying. Explain why you asked as she/he only have one feedback. If she/reply means they serious if not don't sell it. Hope that help.


----------



## gail13

Pazdzernika said:


> Hi all! A q -- I purchased a pair of shoes (last size in the model), at a Chanel boutique in Europe but they are a bit snug.  I'm visiting in the US now.   (My feet apparently are wider in California!!) Would I be able to bring them into a Chanel boutique in the US for at least store credit, even if it's an international purchase? I bought them two weeks ago.  Is there a 14 day or 30 day policy?  Thanks!



I was able to exchange a bag I bought in Paris upon my return home to LA.  I returned it due to a defect I hadn't noticed.  It was however a bit of a hassle and I had to pay the US price difference which was a bummer.  It's always worth a try tho.


----------



## Lorde

I'm deciding between black boy and black classic flap - both, with gold hardware. I have this black flap with silver hardware from 2010. I love the boy, but I'm worried I'll keep wanting the classic flap in black too. At the same time, I find the Boy so chic and like that it's more distinctive!


----------



## peace1029

h





Lorde said:


> I'm deciding between black boy and black classic flap - both, with gold hardware. I have this black flap with silver hardware from 2010. I love the boy, but I'm worried I'll keep wanting the classic flap in black too. At the same time, I find the Boy so chic and like that it's more distinctive!




that's a very unique flap u have there.
personally, I prefer a classic flap to the boy


----------



## candescent

Does anyone know where to buy and how much this Chanel boy is in London or Austria? Also, how much are taxes in those countries? Please help. Tia!


----------



## ibeblessed

Lorde said:


> I'm deciding between black boy and black classic flap - both, with gold hardware. I have this black flap with silver hardware from 2010. I love the boy, but I'm worried I'll keep wanting the classic flap in black too. At the same time, I find the Boy so chic and like that it's more distinctive!



If you are building a collection I would say get the classic flap first. You won't have regrets or second thoughts.  20yrs from now u won't regret u bought it. After u purchase the classics u want then I would invest in more trendy pieces. Just my opinion


----------



## March786

Totally agree with ibeblessed : )
Build your classic collection first &#9786;


----------



## sueism

ibeblessed said:


> If you are building a collection I would say get the classic flap first. You won't have regrets or second thoughts.  20yrs from now u won't regret u bought it. After u purchase the classics u want then I would invest in more trendy pieces. Just my opinion




Glad i read this as I just get me a classic flap  now I am waiting for it to come in .


----------



## March786

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy looking forward to your big reveal &#128522;


----------



## sueism

March786 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyy looking forward to your big reveal &#128522;




Will do


----------



## South Beach

ibeblessed said:


> If you are building a collection I would say get the classic flap first. You won't have regrets or second thoughts.  20yrs from now u won't regret u bought it. After u purchase the classics u want then I would invest in more trendy pieces. Just my opinion


+1 the classics and well everything keep going up in price. Plus not that you would but for resale value, should you ever want that option . The classics hold their resale value extremely well.


----------



## Valentine2014

Does anyone know the name or code for this bag? I saw a lady carrying this bag in black patent ghw and in a square version. I love it so much! Is this model still coming out?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I feel conflicted about the boy and classic flap.  I did buy the jumbo classic lambskin GHW (my first this past sunday) but every time I see the pics of the boy I feel it is more functional for everyday and distinctive.


----------



## peachy1010

Just purchased a very good condition vintage Chanel jumbo in caviar ghw for $3200 from Fashionphile.  Currently in transit. Good deal or too much for vintage?


----------



## sueism

peachy1010 said:


> Just purchased a very good condition vintage Chanel jumbo in caviar ghw for $3200 from Fashionphile.  Currently in transit. Good deal or too much for vintage?




Can't tell yet need to reveal the pic


----------



## Swanky

Valentine2014 said:


> Does anyone know the name or code for this bag? I saw a lady carrying this bag in black patent ghw and in a square version. I love it so much! Is this model still coming out?



You may want to post this in the ID thread


----------



## Valentine2014

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You may want to post this in the ID thread



Thanks! I did that after remembering about the ID thread.  Do u know anything about this bag? I was too thin-skinned to ask the lady whom i saw wearing the black patent ghw squarish version of it.


----------



## peachy1010

Here's a picture of the jumbo. It also comes with a "newer" box, dust bag, booklet and authenticity card. I don't really understand how a vintage bag may have a newer box though.


----------



## sueism

peachy1010 said:


> View attachment 2664409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the jumbo. It also comes with a "newer" box, dust bag, booklet and authenticity card. I don't really understand how a vintage bag may have a newer box though.




Yes , me too I can't comprehend the newer box, but I does look good hope the seniors in this thread will let u know if it worth it. As I myself is new in chanel thingy


----------



## South Beach

peachy1010 said:


> Just purchased a very good condition vintage Chanel jumbo in caviar ghw for $3200 from Fashionphile.  Currently in transit. Good deal or too much for vintage?




I am by NO means an expert, but if the bag is in good condition that sounds like a very good price . I did not look at that site - rats! I found a couple on mall aires and yogis for about 4900. That didn't seem like much of a savings to me, so I purchased new - arg! Yes, I really really wanted this bag! Oh and after the price increase too ... Like a moron . I can't wait to see your jumbo!


----------



## South Beach

peachy1010 said:


> View attachment 2664409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the jumbo. It also comes with a "newer" box, dust bag, booklet and authenticity card. I don't really understand how a vintage bag may have a newer box though.




Did the seller tell you what the authenticity number starts with? That certainly helps to identify how old the bag is.


----------



## sueism

South Beach said:


> I am by NO means an expert, but if the bag is in good condition that sounds like a very good price . I did not look at that site - rats! I found a couple on mall aires and yogis for about 4900. That didn't seem like much of a savings to me, so I purchased new - arg! Yes, I really really wanted this bag! Oh and after the price increase too ... Like a moron . I can't wait to see your jumbo!





Yeah like me a moron just spend $4900 for med .


----------



## calflu

boys don't fit as much IMO unless you go for new medium. That's a comparable size to jumbo. 

They are different to me but Chanel is a slippery slope! Don't worry. You are going to get both eventually




CaribeanQueen said:


> I feel conflicted about the boy and classic flap.  I did buy the jumbo classic lambskin GHW (my first this past sunday) but every time I see the pics of the boy I feel it is more functional for everyday and distinctive.


----------



## calflu

I don't understand the pricing for sites like Malleries or fp.

For pristine conditions, they are priced almost at retail prices. Plus FP put sold layaway bags on display in stores so everyone can touch and play with the bag you bought and potentially cause more dent/scratches. 





South Beach said:


> I am by NO means an expert, but if the bag is in good condition that sounds like a very good price . I did not look at that site - rats! I found a couple on mall aires and yogis for about 4900. That didn't seem like much of a savings to me, so I purchased new - arg! Yes, I really really wanted this bag! Oh and after the price increase too ... Like a moron . I can't wait to see your jumbo!


----------



## South Beach

calflu said:


> boys don't fit as much IMO unless you go for new medium. That's a comparable size to jumbo.
> 
> They are different to me but Chanel is a slippery slope! Don't worry. You are going to get both eventually




WORD! Well stated ... Where there is one Chanel there are many more to come. I purchased the old med LeBoy FIRST and I will say it is a small bag. I do enjoy it, but not for everyday , not even once a week. That said I do enjoy the CC crave and use it several times a week. My new jumbo just arrived and like usual I have to stare at it awhile before I actually use it , plus it has to be a pretty day etc.! I think I will put another new medium on my wish list or just go on a long chanel hiatus and work toward a Birkin - OMG I 
really have lost my mind!


----------



## peachy1010

South Beach said:


> Did the seller tell you what the authenticity number starts with? That certainly helps to identify how old the bag is.




It was a 4 series...I'm guessing 1996-97ish?


----------



## peachy1010

South Beach said:


> I am by NO means an expert, but if the bag is in good condition that sounds like a very good price . I did not look at that site - rats! I found a couple on mall aires and yogis for about 4900. That didn't seem like much of a savings to me, so I purchased new - arg! Yes, I really really wanted this bag! Oh and after the price increase too ... Like a moron . I can't wait to see your jumbo!




Nothing compares to a brand new bag though....I'm still dreaming of the day I actually will own a brand new Chanel.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

calflu said:


> boys don't fit as much IMO unless you go for new medium. That's a comparable size to jumbo.
> 
> They are different to me but Chanel is a slippery slope! Don't worry. You are going to get both eventually


you are so right, it is a slippery slope with Chanel.I haven't even unboxed the jumbo and looking for the woc and the new medium boy...SMH,


----------



## Lorde

March786 said:


> Totally agree with ibeblessed : )
> Build your classic collection first &#9786;


Thanks loves!


----------



## Heathersauer




----------



## SweetNavi

Do you think these earrings are real? 
http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...n/m809511665-chanel-oorbellen-met-doosje.html

She is saying they are and wants to sell them for 165. I've been looking for these for a while but doubting since she doesn't have the receipt.


----------



## calflu

Maybe it's best to post in authentication thread? 




SweetNavi said:


> Do you think these earrings are real?
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...n/m809511665-chanel-oorbellen-met-doosje.html
> 
> She is saying they are and wants to sell them for 165. I've been looking for these for a while but doubting since she doesn't have the receipt.


----------



## SweetNavi

calflu said:


> Maybe it's best to post in authentication thread?



Oh sorry I posted it here because I thought jewelry wasn't authenticated in that tread. I will go check.


----------



## SweetNavi

calflu said:


> Maybe it's best to post in authentication thread?



Found it, thank you!


----------



## helenhandbag

SweetNavi said:


> Do you think these earrings are real?
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...n/m809511665-chanel-oorbellen-met-doosje.html
> 
> She is saying they are and wants to sell them for 165. I've been looking for these for a while but doubting since she doesn't have the receipt.



Such a weird place to advertise Chanel earrings on Marktplaats? But they look really good, if it's fake someone did a good job forging it.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hiya! Another q - I have a jacket from 14S.  I was told that "current season" jackets purchased from boutiques can be altered for free. How do I know when 14S "officially" ends?


----------



## wetlily

Hi All 

I just purchased a chanel studded boy bag and im trying to find the pros and cons of keeping the bag. What do you girls think should I keep her. The SA at the boutique says its unique and I wont see another person with the same bag because they are limited. Im trying to justify the almost 6 thou price tag :/ this is my 1st chanel by the way


----------



## helenhandbag

wetlily said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just purchased a chanel studded boy bag and im trying to find the pros and cons of keeping the bag. What do you girls think shoulder I keep her. The SA at the boutique says its unique and I wont see another person with the same bag because they are limited. Im tring to justify the almost 6 thou price tag :/ this is my 1st chanel by the way




Well...if it bothers you more than that you can enjoy the bag, then it's not yours. Can you remember why YOU wanted to buy the bag? I think it's pretty, but it's your bag and your money


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> Well...if it bothers you more than that you can enjoy the bag, then it's not yours. Can you remember why YOU wanted to buy the bag? I think it's pretty, but it's your bag and your money



+1

If your not sure return it and get something that you absolutely love. The bags are too expensive to just lay in your closet


----------



## calflu

+2

If the $$$ bothers you so it sits in your closest then don't keep it. It's a beautiful bag tho




helenhandbag said:


> Well...if it bothers you more than that you can enjoy the bag, then it's not yours. Can you remember why YOU wanted to buy the bag? I think it's pretty, but it's your bag and your money


----------



## Nikonina

calflu said:


> +2
> 
> If the $$$ bothers you so it sits in your closest then don't keep it. It's a beautiful bag tho




+3 if in doubt, return it


----------



## wetlily

helenhandbag said:


> Well...if it bothers you more than that you can enjoy the bag, then it's not yours. Can you remember why YOU wanted to buy the bag? I think it's pretty, but it's your bag and your money


Its not that im afraid to use the bag because of the price tag. What orignally made me love the bag is that it really stood out among the rest of the chanel bags. I have never really been a big fan of chanel bags lol. Really nice bags but not something that I swoon over.  I went into NM to purchase the espadrilles with the flowers and saw the bag and kinda fell in love. I had bag fever (bag constantly on my mind) for several days. 
My real issue is the bag really worth the price tag?? In a year will I really be able to get what I paid for it if not more (if so sure I'll keep her). 

Heres a pic i found on the internet (I haven't unboxed her or I would post my own pic)


----------



## helenhandbag

wetlily said:


> Its not that im afraid to use the bag because of the price tag. What orignally made me love the bag is that it really stood out among the rest of the chanel bags. I have never really been a big fan of chanel bags lol. Really nice bags but not something that I swoon over.  I went into NM to purchase the espadrilles with the flowers and saw the bag and kinda fell in love. I had bag fever (bag constantly on my mind) for several days.
> My real issue is the bag really worth the price tag?? In a year will I really be able to get what I paid for it if not more (if so sure I'll keep her).
> 
> Heres a pic i found on the internet (I haven't unboxed her or I would post my own pic)



Well...assume you *may* get the same price if you keep it in mint - say virtually unused - condition, but certainly not anything more. When I look at vintage sites the minis or WOCs if any will go for pretty much what they cost at the time. I'm still hearing doubts whether it fits you though, if you really loved it I don't think you'd be so concerned with earning the money back in a year


----------



## wetlily

helenhandbag said:


> Well...assume you *may* get the same price if you keep it in mint - say virtually unused - condition, but certainly not anything more. When I look at vintage sites the minis or WOCs if any will go for pretty much what they cost at the time. I'm still hearing doubts whether it fits you though, if you really loved it I don't think you'd be so concerned with earning the money back in a year


lol.. Your not hearing me say it fits me or I love it cause I haven't used it. I hate when people return things that they say they only wore once. If I'm paying this kind of money I would be mad if I was sold something that someone else used lol.

 The Studded boy bag definitely suits me and my style most days I'm casual jeans and a nice shirt. That is what I love about his bag is its low key unpretentious dress her up or down. Shes a classy bag that doesn't shout look at me Im a chanel! and yet she is chanel 

SA told me and others have said the bag is a good investment but that is just sales talk ....Im trying to find out from the really owners is this true. Don't plan on selling her but if I decide 6 months to 1yr that the bag is not getting enough use or I find I really don't like her that there are other options


----------



## wetlily

http://mbrandbuy.com/wp-content/upl...hite-Boy-Chanel-Studded-Bag-Pre-Fall-2014.jpg


----------



## helenhandbag

wetlily said:


> lol.. Your not hearing me say it fits me or I love it cause I haven't used it. I hate when people return things that they say they only wore once. If I'm paying this kind of money I would be mad if I was sold something that someone else used lol.
> 
> The Studded boy bag definitely suits me and my style most days I'm casual jeans and a nice shirt. That is what I love about his bag is its low key unpretentious dress her up or down. Shes a classy bag that doesn't shout look at me Im a chanel! and yet she is chanel
> 
> SA told me and others have said the bag is a good investment but that is just sales talk ....Im trying to find out from the really owners is this true. Don't plan on selling her but if I decide 6 months to 1yr that the bag is not getting enough use or I find I really don't like her that there are other options



Well I can't read your mind, just interpret (or misinterpret) what you write  
It's always going to be a question re: selling it if you wanted to. *Most* Chanels are great investments but no, not all will eventually sell on well. I've no clue what I'd get if I sold any of mine, am assuming less in any event though as I heavily use them all. You're quite right on the 'sales talk' I think. Wouldn't just take SA's words for it. Good luck deciding what you want to do with the bag, it still is cute!


----------



## wetlily

helenhandbag said:


> Well I can't read your mind, just interpret (or misinterpret) what you write
> It's always going to be a question re: selling it if you wanted to. *Most* Chanels are great investments but no, not all will eventually sell on well. I've no clue what I'd get if I sold any of mine, am assuming less in any event though as I heavily use them all. You're quite right on the 'sales talk' I think. Wouldn't just take SA's words for it. Good luck deciding what you want to do with the bag, it still is cute!


Thanks for all your help Helen and everyone else who commented. I appreciate all your comments


----------



## MLM

wetlily said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just purchased a chanel studded boy bag and im trying to find the pros and cons of keeping the bag. What do you girls think should I keep her. The SA at the boutique says its unique and I wont see another person with the same bag because they are limited. Im trying to justify the almost 6 thou price tag :/ this is my 1st chanel by the way



It's a cool bag and I like it. However, for your first chanel if you want a boy I would get one that is plain. I am boring like that. Get the black caviar that is out now or wait and see if a quilted calf or lamb boy w/o studs is going to be released for fall act 2. The grey caviar out now is really nice. Something plain which will go w/ more will help justify the price because you will use it more and I think it will stay in style longer. Don't trust the SA - most just want to make the sale. Take a look at the boys in the boy thread and the modeling pics posted to assist you making your decision. I am not you though. If you love the bag keep it. To me that bag would only be something I'd purchase if I had other Chanels and wanted to mix up my collection or would not mind using the bag for only a few seasons.


----------



## doggylover

Hi. I am thinking of purchasing a bag with matte gold hardware. Any ideas on how this type of hardware is over time (chipping, scratching, tarnishing)? Thanks!


----------



## Yy0727

My new Chanel Pre-Fall 2013 Portobello Bag!

Description: Daily bags with contrasting shoulder strap in aged calfskin with aged ruthenium

A67766-Y04150  Large quilted tote with burgundy shoulder strap in grey 9x10x5.5

Absolutely loving it!


----------



## qudz104

Hello all,
Thus may be a very silly silly question but would i be able to get any Chanel (non jewelery) item for under $500? From the store, not used. Like a slg/wallet etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Yy0727 said:


> My new Chanel Pre-Fall 2013 Portobello Bag!
> 
> Description: Daily bags with contrasting shoulder strap in aged calfskin with aged ruthenium
> 
> A67766-Y04150  Large quilted tote with burgundy shoulder strap in grey 9x10x5.5
> 
> Absolutely loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2674888
> View attachment 2674889


beautiful...nice and puffy


----------



## channar

qudz104 said:


> Hello all,
> Thus may be a very silly silly question but would i be able to get any Chanel (non jewelery) item for under $500? From the store, not used. Like a slg/wallet etc. Thanks in advance!



yes, you can get a keyholder, coin purse or card holder. All under $500


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I just spoke to a SA at a Nordstrom and she wanted me to provide my cc and billing information through text. I told her I was uncomfortable with doing that and said she was fine if I gave it to her over the phone.  As soon as she was about to take my info, she said a customer walked in and she had to attend to them and the store was closing in 3 minutes. BUMMER!!! getting the item is cool but protecting my information is more important.


----------



## kittymoomoo

qudz104 said:


> Hello all,
> Thus may be a very silly silly question but would i be able to get any Chanel (non jewelery) item for under $500? From the store, not used. Like a slg/wallet etc. Thanks in advance!



I bought a cute card holder in  red caviar silver cc, it was $310.00.


----------



## Ftrend

Hi all, 

I'm a newbie on this forum and to Chanel. Need some insight. Please help. 
I just got my first Chanel. It's a reissue 277 navy distressed patent leather. Bought it per-loved but like new condition. The bag looks very nice but the leather on the flap doesn't feel smooth, I can feel the wrinkle on the its distressed leather, but the rear of bag feel smooth. It this normal for distressed patent leather type? As this is my first Chanel I don't know how is supposed to feel like. 
Thank you....


----------



## Ftrend

I attach photo of the bag.


----------



## helenhandbag

Ftrend said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie on this forum and to Chanel. Need some insight. Please help.
> I just got my first Chanel. It's a reissue 277 navy distressed patent leather. Bought it per-loved but like new condition. The bag looks very nice but the leather on the flap doesn't feel smooth, I can feel the wrinkle on the its distressed leather, but the rear of bag feel smooth. It this normal for distressed patent leather type? As this is my first Chanel I don't know how is supposed to feel like.
> Thank you....



It can become smoother if the previous owner used it a lot by wearing it on her shoulder - then I can imagine some of the creases of the distressed leather can smooth out.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hiya!  Does anyone own a card case (the one with a flap closure, not the flat one with four exterior slots) ? Can someone let me know about how many credit cards can fit, max? TIA!!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

Yy0727 said:


> My new Chanel Pre-Fall 2013 Portobello Bag!
> 
> Description: Daily bags with contrasting shoulder strap in aged calfskin with aged ruthenium
> 
> A67766-Y04150  Large quilted tote with burgundy shoulder strap in grey 9x10x5.5
> 
> Absolutely loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2674888
> View attachment 2674889


Oh my isn't that such a pretty and versatile bag. Congrats it looks really nice


----------



## msalisjah

Pazdzernika said:


> Hiya!  Does anyone own a card case (the one with a flap closure, not the flat one with four exterior slots) ? Can someone let me know about how many credit cards can fit, max? TIA!!




I have one and it can fit quite about 10 cards with space for some notes too.


----------



## Pazdzernika

msalisjah said:


> I have one and it can fit quite about 10 cards with space for some notes too.




Thank you so much msalisjah! This info is super helpful! I was worried my q would get lost in the shuffle so I really appreciate you answering! &#128144;


----------



## calflu

I saw the post in 2014 sale thread that Saks has additional items for markdown. 

I approached my SA and she said no one told them about this and one girl sold them all! 


What a brutal world!


----------



## SweetNavi

calflu said:


> I saw the post in 2014 sale thread that Saks has additional items for markdown.
> 
> I approached my SA and she said no one told them about this and one girl sold them all!
> 
> 
> What a brutal world!


I can't stand these things -_-


----------



## helenhandbag

calflu said:


> I saw the post in 2014 sale thread that Saks has additional items for markdown.
> 
> I approached my SA and she said no one told them about this and one girl sold them all!
> 
> 
> What a brutal world!




I do wish Chanel SA's were a little more consistent and not being so selective in who they share info with sometimes...it's all (yet another) trick!


----------



## Ftrend

helenhandbag said:


> It can become smoother if the previous owner used it a lot by wearing it on her shoulder - then I can imagine some of the creases of the distressed leather can smooth out.


Thank your for the input. Hope it does smooth out from using.


----------



## Valentine2014

calflu said:


> I saw the post in 2014 sale thread that Saks has additional items for markdown.
> 
> I approached my SA and she said no one told them about this and one girl sold them all!
> 
> What a brutal world!





SweetNavi said:


> I can't stand these things -_-





helenhandbag said:


> I do wish Chanel SA's were a little more consistent and not being so selective in who they share info with sometimes...it's all (yet another) trick!



I had an SA telling me that she couldn't find the bag after she texted me about it. I had asked her for the dimensions and she tried to find it to measure it. She thought that another SA had sold it. Some days later, she told me that she found it. Guess what? One of her colleagues hid the bag! Unbelievable!


----------



## SweetNavi

To be honest, I keep having more and more moments where I can't stand Chanel. If I see something I like and they don't have it in stock it's just too bad. If it's a classic bag you can wait till they receive new stock and then they call you, but that's the only thing they do. If it's a seasonal item they don't check other stores and get the bag from you there, if it's jewelry they do nothing, they never have a lot of things in the store, they don't share information like price increases or something. 

When I go to for example Louis Vuitton and they don't have what I want they order it. They try different stores and make sure that it gets here. Also they have much more in stock so usually when I want to get something they just have it and I can bring it home. I feel they do much more for their customers.


----------



## South Beach

I agree they do seem to operate in a disconnected mode. I think that will change down the road as the economy continues to improve and more folks have discretionary dollars at their

 disposal. Look how far Chanel has come with respect to technology in the last year... Inventory to view on iPads in their stores, web site redesign etc. They will have to get more cohesive in their overall delivery or be left behind. It's frustrating to finally have the means to acquire Chanel and then they place roadblocks... SMH


----------



## stylecloseup

SweetNavi said:


> To be honest, I keep having more and more moments where I can't stand Chanel. If I see something I like and they don't have it in stock it's just too bad. If it's a classic bag you can wait till they receive new stock and then they call you, but that's the only thing they do. If it's a seasonal item they don't check other stores and get the bag from you there, if it's jewelry they do nothing, they never have a lot of things in the store, they don't share information like price increases or something.
> 
> When I go to for example Louis Vuitton and they don't have what I want they order it. They try different stores and make sure that it gets here. Also they have much more in stock so usually when I want to get something they just have it and I can bring it home. I feel they do much more for their customers.



I feel that this delivery problem with the stores mainly affects the "smaller stores" in the Chanel empire. For example our store in Munich is super small - They have few bags and shoes but almost nothing from the RTW and they never order sth for you. Shopping there has nothing to do with luxury! Its only depressing! I don't go there anymore!!! We mainly go to Paris for Chanel shopping either rue Cambon or Montaigne. They have an incredibly huge selection in store, a perfect alteration service that fixes everything and order from other stores for you. They also have a German speaking SA ; (PS: for some infos on the newest Chanel products please visit my blog http://www.stylecloseup.net)


----------



## South Beach

stylecloseup said:


> I feel that this delivery problem with the stores mainly affects the "smaller stores" in the Chanel empire. For example our store in Munich is super small - They have few bags and shoes but almost nothing from the RTW and they never order sth for you. Shopping there has nothing to do with luxury! Its only depressing! I don't go there anymore!!! We mainly go to Paris for Chanel shopping either rue Cambon or Montaigne. They have an incredibly huge selection in store, a perfect alteration service that fixes everything and order from other stores for you. They also have a German speaking SA ; (PS: for some infos on the newest Chanel products please visit my blog http://www.stylecloseup.net)




So true regarding Rue Cambon - definitely in a different league . When I visited last year - they could have not have been nicer about locating items. However I did get scolded from guards a few times for picking up items off the display shelf. Definitely  not like in the US, although my Saks does not have a huge selection they do not scold their customers. So I guess there is ying and yang to whatever store you shop... The point is they could all learn from the nordstrom model of customer care.


----------



## stylecloseup

South Beach said:


> So true regarding Rue Cambon - definitely in a different league . When I visited last year - they could have not have been nicer about locating items. However I did get scolded from guards a few times for picking up items off the display shelf. Definitely  not like in the US, although my Saks does not have a huge selection they do not scold their customers. So I guess there is ying and yang to whatever store you shop... The point is they could all learn from the nordstrom model of customer care.



This is sth I didn't mention but I experienced at rue Cambon as well. It was some years prior to Christmas - we had bought 2 jackets at the store (That means we spend a huge amount of money!!!)- our sales assistant carried the bags until the end of the RTW department and handed them to us. So we had to walk the rest to the door alone. While passing the security detection there was a loud sound and the guard asked us quite unfriendly, where we got the bag and to immediately show the recipes. It lasted ca. 15 min until another SA (not ours) arrived and disappeared with our bags.  It lasted another 15min until she came back and told us that everything is fine right now. No excuse for the long wait at the door, no nothing!!! Yes this was really an experience at rue Cambon that made me upset! But this happened just once and was before we had a real contact person at rue Cambon store! Afterwards we never had problems again, no one said anything not even when my son started to take out Chanel bags from the display to take a closer look at them while I talked with my SA about some accessories! (for some informations and inspirations regarding the most recent Chanel collections please visit my blog: http://www.stylecloseup.net)


----------



## Tassel Hassel

I had a wonderful SA assist me in my Chanel boutique and when I purchased my boots, I got home and found to my (pleasant) surprise that, along with my purchase, there was a 'CHANEL On Art' hardcover book in my Chanel shopping bag. I am wondering: is this a normal thing? 

Thanks!


----------



## anshort4angel

Does anyone have this Crossbody Clutch Bag?



(photo via PandaMom)

I've been searching for mod shots & inside photos to no avail  If anyone has it or any links to additional photos, I'd really appreciate it!! Really interested but I've never seen any other angles or what it looks like on... TIA!!


----------



## zeeni26

Hi fellow chanel lovers and tpfers I would really like you to keep an eye out for the canvas blue espadrilles in a 38 I completely missed out on them and cannot seem to find them anywhere I borrowed my moms leather ones and they are the most comfortable things in the world...I would really like a pair please please please dm me if you see them


----------



## calflu

Omg...2014 SS brand new fuchsia lam skin jumbo on FP for $6395 and used but in good condition pattern jumbo $5950? You gotta be kidding me!

Can someone remind me again why most posts say they get bargins out from FP? Maybe the listings are not in USD?


----------



## Valentine2014

calflu said:


> Omg...2014 SS brand new fuchsia lam skin jumbo on FP for $6395 and used but in good condition pattern jumbo $5950? You gotta be kidding me!
> 
> Can someone remind me again why most posts say they get bargins out from FP? Maybe the listings are not in USD?



Lol. Those prices r ridiculous!


----------



## threeboysmama

I guess this is the last lambskin new medium boy bag left in the entire company at saks. LAMBSKIN is hard to come by? Well here is the very last one if anyone was looking! My awesome saks sa has one and only!


----------



## raerae13

Hi TPFers,

I've recently joined TPF in a bid to research before buying my first Chanel. Is there a minimum number of posts I must make before I can post a new thread? In any case, I don't seem to be able to, so I thought I'd just ask it here..

I'm currently torn between the *Chanel boy in black caviar* (leaning towards the new medium size) and the J*umbo Classic Flap* (in black caviar as well) with SHW. Honestly before reading this forum, I was strongly leaning towards the Chanel boy, because I feel it suits my style pretty well, and is far less common than the Jumbo flap (at least where I live!). However, I keep reading suggestions that I should get a classic as my first Chanel, especially in the light of future price increases (my lovely mother is buying this as a present but any future Chanels would take months of saving on my part!)

 I'm in my early 20s, about to start work in a pretty conservative work environment, but I'm not really planning to bring my Chanel to the office (probably not appropriate at entry level!). The bag would be used on weekends, and potentially travel as well (hence the caviar leather). 

My current collection of bags leans towards 'edgy' - for example, I have a nightingale in black and a bal day in anthracite, but I also have several feminine bags like bal and P.S. clutches and mulberry Lilys that will take me to nighttime, so I don't really need this Chanel to 'take me to nighttime'. I also tend to dress fairly casually - almost always in jeans, leggings or shorts and ballet flats.

I guess my question is (and thank you if you've been reading this far!): should I go for the bag that suits my style _now_ or go for the bag that will suit me better in a few years? Do you think the Chanel boy can be taken to work (I would be less averse to taking it to work as it is slightly less ostentatious) or is it strictly casual only? 

Looking forward to your responses! x


----------



## San2222

raerae13 said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> I've recently joined TPF in a bid to research before buying my first Chanel. Is there a minimum number of posts I must make before I can post a new thread? In any case, I don't seem to be able to, so I thought I'd just ask it here..
> 
> I'm currently torn between the *Chanel boy in black caviar* (leaning towards the new medium size) and the J*umbo Classic Flap* (in black caviar as well) with SHW. Honestly before reading this forum, I was strongly leaning towards the Chanel boy, because I feel it suits my style pretty well, and is far less common than the Jumbo flap (at least where I live!). However, I keep reading suggestions that I should get a classic as my first Chanel, especially in the light of future price increases (my lovely mother is buying this as a present but any future Chanels would take months of saving on my part!)
> 
> I'm in my early 20s, about to start work in a pretty conservative work environment, but I'm not really planning to bring my Chanel to the office (probably not appropriate at entry level!). The bag would be used on weekends, and potentially travel as well (hence the caviar leather).
> 
> My current collection of bags leans towards 'edgy' - for example, I have a nightingale in black and a bal day in anthracite, but I also have several feminine bags like bal and P.S. clutches and mulberry Lilys that will take me to nighttime, so I don't really need this Chanel to 'take me to nighttime'. I also tend to dress fairly casually - almost always in jeans, leggings or shorts and ballet flats.
> 
> I guess my question is (and thank you if you've been reading this far!): should I go for the bag that suits my style _now_ or go for the bag that will suit me better in a few years? Do you think the Chanel boy can be taken to work (I would be less averse to taking it to work as it is slightly less ostentatious) or is it strictly casual only?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses! x



For your first, I would go with what best suit your style and what you would get the most use out of. Chanel in general has been increasing in price so no matter the boy or classics, it is bound to increase another two years, if not sooner. 

The way I like to look at it is not so much the total cost of bag but cost per use...so the higher the usage, the cheaper the cost per use.  And yes, the boy is more casual than classics and personally, I would be more inclined to use for work than classics.

Good luck but it really sounds like you already know which to get! Looking forward to your reveals!


----------



## raerae13

San2222 said:


> For your first, I would go with what best suit your style and what you would get the most use out of. Chanel in general has been increasing in price so no matter the boy or classics, it is bound to increase another two years, if not sooner.
> 
> The way I like to look at it is not so much the total cost of bag but cost per use...so the higher the usage, the cheaper the cost per use.  And yes, the boy is more casual than classics and personally, I would be more inclined to use for work than classics.
> 
> Good luck but it really sounds like you already know which to get! Looking forward to your reveals!


Thanks for your input, the cost per use is a great rule (: Heh, yes I'm still strongly leaning towards the Boy because I think I'll use it the most.. I think I'll make my decision when the caviar Boy finally launches in London and I can actually get a proper feel for it!


----------



## anshort4angel

raerae13 said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> I've recently joined TPF in a bid to research before buying my first Chanel. Is there a minimum number of posts I must make before I can post a new thread? In any case, I don't seem to be able to, so I thought I'd just ask it here..
> 
> I'm currently torn between the *Chanel boy in black caviar* (leaning towards the new medium size) and the J*umbo Classic Flap* (in black caviar as well) with SHW. Honestly before reading this forum, I was strongly leaning towards the Chanel boy, because I feel it suits my style pretty well, and is far less common than the Jumbo flap (at least where I live!). However, I keep reading suggestions that I should get a classic as my first Chanel, especially in the light of future price increases (my lovely mother is buying this as a present but any future Chanels would take months of saving on my part!)
> 
> I'm in my early 20s, about to start work in a pretty conservative work environment, but I'm not really planning to bring my Chanel to the office (probably not appropriate at entry level!). The bag would be used on weekends, and potentially travel as well (hence the caviar leather).
> 
> My current collection of bags leans towards 'edgy' - for example, I have a nightingale in black and a bal day in anthracite, but I also have several feminine bags like bal and P.S. clutches and mulberry Lilys that will take me to nighttime, so I don't really need this Chanel to 'take me to nighttime'. I also tend to dress fairly casually - almost always in jeans, leggings or shorts and ballet flats.
> 
> I guess my question is (and thank you if you've been reading this far!): should I go for the bag that suits my style _now_ or go for the bag that will suit me better in a few years? Do you think the Chanel boy can be taken to work (I would be less averse to taking it to work as it is slightly less ostentatious) or is it strictly casual only?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses! x



Get what you love! My first Chanel was a boy bag (lambskin) and although I like the classics, I don't love them as much for me and my wardrobe. The boy fits my style better! I keep thinking if I got a classic, it wouldn't be the classic color so they wouldn't really be the classic look anyway. 

Plus boy bag prices increase just as much and theyre on their way to being classics too! 

Good luck!


----------



## raerae13

anshort4angel said:


> Get what you love! My first Chanel was a boy bag (lambskin) and although I like the classics, I don't love them as much for me and my wardrobe. The boy fits my style better! I keep thinking if I got a classic, it wouldn't be the classic color so they wouldn't really be the classic look anyway.
> 
> Plus boy bag prices increase just as much and theyre on their way to being classics too!
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the reassurance! I got a call that the boy was in, and once I got there, the jumbo had no chance.... It was the boy for sure. I think a navy or gray jumbo in the future is on the cards though...


----------



## foreverclassy

calflu said:


> Omg...2014 SS brand new fuchsia lam skin jumbo on FP for $6395 and used but in good condition pattern jumbo $5950? You gotta be kidding me!
> 
> Can someone remind me again why most posts say they get bargins out from FP? Maybe the listings are not in USD?


sorry but what does FP stand for?


----------



## deltalady

foreverclassy said:


> sorry but what does FP stand for?



Fashionphile


----------



## sminmin99

found this beautiful beautiful classic bag!!! Couldn't breath! Cream with GHW, soooo elegant and feminine, wish I could get it but my shoulder never allow me to use a shoulder bag wish they could make mini in this combo


----------



## South Beach

raerae13 said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> I've recently joined TPF in a bid to research before buying my first Chanel. Is there a minimum number of posts I must make before I can post a new thread? In any case, I don't seem to be able to, so I thought I'd just ask it here..
> 
> I'm currently torn between the *Chanel boy in black caviar* (leaning towards the new medium size) and the J*umbo Classic Flap* (in black caviar as well) with SHW. Honestly before reading this forum, I was strongly leaning towards the Chanel boy, because I feel it suits my style pretty well, and is far less common than the Jumbo flap (at least where I live!). However, I keep reading suggestions that I should get a classic as my first Chanel, especially in the light of future price increases (my lovely mother is buying this as a present but any future Chanels would take months of saving on my part!)
> 
> I'm in my early 20s, about to start work in a pretty conservative work environment, but I'm not really planning to bring my Chanel to the office (probably not appropriate at entry level!). The bag would be used on weekends, and potentially travel as well (hence the caviar leather).
> 
> My current collection of bags leans towards 'edgy' - for example, I have a nightingale in black and a bal day in anthracite, but I also have several feminine bags like bal and P.S. clutches and mulberry Lilys that will take me to nighttime, so I don't really need this Chanel to 'take me to nighttime'. I also tend to dress fairly casually - almost always in jeans, leggings or shorts and ballet flats.
> 
> I guess my question is (and thank you if you've been reading this far!): should I go for the bag that suits my style _now_ or go for the bag that will suit me better in a few years? Do you think the Chanel boy can be taken to work (I would be less averse to taking it to work as it is slightly less ostentatious) or is it strictly casual only?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses! x




When I have been in previous bag acquisition dilemmas , I envision myself having already purchased one and then go to my closet and decide what I am going to wear / pair it with - I may do this for a few weeks on and off - remember these bags are 5k plus. Ok, so you get the picture now and then I envision all my out fits and if the one I picked meets all my criteria  terms of look styling etc., as well as if I am still yearning for the other bag. If I am still yearning for the other bag - then that's it for me - I go with the other choice. My theory is the heart wants what the heart wants. However in your case you really can't go wrong - no matter what both are going to have price increases and some people think the boy bag is omits way to being a classic - for what that is worth. What we know for sure right now is that the classics hold their value especially if you care for them nicely. What an amazing present to receive - you are very fortunate! Please let us know what you decide! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## South Beach

hey fellow tpfers - this may have been addressed before, but i will risk throwing it out again.

To those of you with large ( let's say 5 or more or over 20k in value) designer bag collections, do you carry a separate rider on your insurance?

MERCI!


----------



## Lux_Lover

Yy0727 said:


> My new Chanel Pre-Fall 2013 Portobello Bag!
> 
> Description: Daily bags with contrasting shoulder strap in aged calfskin with aged ruthenium
> 
> A67766-Y04150  Large quilted tote with burgundy shoulder strap in grey 9x10x5.5
> 
> Absolutely loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2674888
> View attachment 2674889


Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Minion89

Hi every one
I am going too milan in august and i am going too buy my first chanel bag

The Classic flap bag in jumbo size.
I am considering a beige caviar With ghw or black lam With ghw?
I already have a black large lady dior With shw?
Can any one come With suggestion too which one too choose


----------



## Mizz J

Beige w/gh sounds gorgeous... It'll look really chic!


Searching for my first chanel....


----------



## Minion89

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;Thank you&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## xianfang

Do we have to go to the chanel boutique often just to check the bag that we want? I am wanting the classic flap in red caviar and SA said that is seasonal color. And chanel web doesnt show it too. I dont like going there personally bcos most of time they are sooo cold in answering questions. 
Im dying for that baggg


----------



## missTeresaDee

xianfang said:


> Do we have to go to the chanel boutique often just to check the bag that we want? I am wanting the classic flap in red caviar and SA said that is seasonal color. And chanel web doesnt show it too. I dont like going there personally bcos most of time they are sooo cold in answering questions.
> Im dying for that baggg



Don't think they made a red caviar this season


----------



## xianfang

Do you know where to find the current info whenever that seasonal bags we want are in store, without going to the store? It seems tricky and every store got different bags selections.


----------



## Momokou Lux

Lux_Lover said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!


Totally agree!!


----------



## South Beach

xianfang said:


> Do you know where to find the current info whenever that seasonal bags we want are in store, without going to the store? It seems tricky and every store got different bags selections.




Search the forum for 2014 pre fall or whatever Act you're seeking. There are threads devoted to what some stores ordered and when the anticipated " in store" date is. It's still a very archaic system compared to everything else you can find online at your finger tips.
 It's just not easy.


----------



## missTeresaDee

xianfang said:


> Do you know where to find the current info whenever that seasonal bags we want are in store, without going to the store? It seems tricky and every store got different bags selections.



I think if you search for the prefall thread? Some ladies included the list for the current season items for hirsh and I included bloomies. Otherwise u need to have a good relationship with a SA to tell u what they are receiving or remember to call u when what u want arrives


----------



## xianfang

Thku for the info. I guess im still new to chanel.thats why im so so lost...


----------



## tutushopper

South Beach said:


> hey fellow tpfers - this may have been addressed before, but i will risk throwing it out again.
> 
> To those of you with large ( let's say 5 or more or over 20k in value) designer bag collections, do you carry a separate rider on your insurance?
> 
> MERCI!



I don't know why, but most insurance companies only do riders for jewelry, furs, art, coins, guns, musical instruments...I think that's the most of them.  I've asked mine and let them know how much these cost, but they just put them under the regular insurance.  It's the same with shoes.  If you search, however, there are specialty insurance companies that write policies for very high end clients that do provide riders for bags and shoes.


----------



## myapple

i like this thread! Hi everyone!


----------



## LovesCoco

South Beach said:


> hey fellow tpfers - this may have been addressed before, but i will risk throwing it out again.
> 
> To those of you with large ( let's say 5 or more or over 20k in value) designer bag collections, do you carry a separate rider on your insurance?
> 
> MERCI!




Hi South Beach! Ours also falls under household items, but having just recently acquired a safe deposit box your post gave me the idea to put photos and receipts of our watches and my purse in there. Thanks!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> I don't know why, but most insurance companies only do riders for jewelry, furs, art, coins, guns, musical instruments...I think that's the most of them.  I've asked mine and let them know how much these cost, but they just put them under the regular insurance.  It's the same with shoes.  If you search, however, there are specialty insurance companies that write policies for very high end clients that do provide riders for bags and shoes.



with regular insurance.. how does it work exactly?do they pay you amount on the receipt?
as i begin to getting more bags and expensive shoes.. this become a concern as well.


----------



## Catsandbags

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> with regular insurance.. how does it work exactly?do they pay you amount on the receipt?
> as i begin to getting more bags and expensive shoes.. this become a concern as well.




Would live to know as well. I currently have a policy but would like to know if I need to do anything special for my chanel items.


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> with regular insurance.. how does it work exactly?do they pay you amount on the receipt?
> as i begin to getting more bags and expensive shoes.. this become a concern as well.


It depends on if you have replacement cost coverage (I do).  If not, I'm not sure how they work it (i.e. if they depreciate the bag as they do cars).


Catsandbags said:


> Would live to know as well. I currently have a policy but would like to know if I need to do anything special for my chanel items.


Photograph them, photograph the receipts and the hologram and card, and the booklet if the SA actually writes in there (for classic bags; most of my SA's have failed to stamp and write in there).


----------



## South Beach

tutushopper said:


> It depends on if you have replacement cost coverage (I do).  If not, I'm not sure how they work it (i.e. if they depreciate the bag as they do cars).
> 
> 
> 
> Photograph them, photograph the receipts and the hologram and card, and the booklet if the SA actually writes in there (for classic bags; most of my SA's have failed to stamp and write in there).




Tutu thank you, that is an excellent point/ question - replacement coverage. I know that, I have it on the structure of my home, but I am not sure about contents and any limitations - going to investigate . We all probably take time to insure a piece of jewelry and many of these treasures are as much or more as a piece of jewelry.


----------



## tutushopper

South Beach said:


> Tutu thank you, that is an excellent point/ question - replacement coverage. I know that, I have it on the structure of my home, but I am not sure about contents and any limitations - going to investigate . We all probably take time to insure a piece of jewelry and many of these treasures are as much or more as a piece of jewelry.



Indeed, and most insurance companies don't know that Manolo, Choo, Caovilla, Louboutin, Chanel, Dior, and other high end brand shoes cost a lot (they've never heard of most of them), or that Chanel/Dior/Hermes/etc. bags cost a lot of money.  I know when I called mine they hadn't a clue.  There are some insurance companies that will actually write policies for high end items like shoes/bags/jewelry/etc.  You again photograph them (plus receipts--appraisals for jewelry of course), and send that in and they determine the cost for the insurance.  I always have replacement coverage for my home contents, but it's usually limited by a percentage of the value of the home, which may not be enough to cover these items, thus the need for separate policies with other companies.  I have one for jewelry alone, and am looking into one for my shoes & bags (as soon as I can unpack).  I should probably put some of my antiques on it, too.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi everyone
I'm pretty new to the Chanel Forum
(Usually hanging out at Mulberry)
I have taken a sudden liking to Chanel and would like to have maybe one classic bag.
I do know Chanel classic flaps really hold their prices so was wondering if anyone could advise me as to how much I should reckon to pay for a preloved jumbo in great condition 
I'm in the UK so wouldn't want to have to pay import duties on top of the price.
At a rough guess how much (GBP) say for a bag 3 - 4 years old but in ex condition?
Thanks very much for any help.
Loving all your beautiful reveals by the way


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm pretty new to the Chanel Forum
> (Usually hanging out at Mulberry)
> I have taken a sudden liking to Chanel and would like to have maybe one classic bag.
> I do know Chanel classic flaps really hold their prices so was wondering if anyone could advise me as to how much I should reckon to pay for a preloved jumbo in great condition
> I'm in the UK so wouldn't want to have to pay import duties on top of the price.
> At a rough guess how much (GBP) say for a bag 3 - 4 years old but in ex condition?
> Thanks very much for any help.
> Loving all your beautiful reveals by the way




Sorry I think I've posted in the wrong place. Please just ignore if I have, will post on UK thread as I should have done


----------



## TChip5

Hey everyone,

When one purchases a sale item is it supposed to be wrapped with a ribbon and camellia?  I purchase a bag and shoes from the winter sale and shoes and handbag from this spring summer sale.  None have ever arrived with a bow and camellia  

Just curious?


----------



## Valentine2014

TChip5 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> When one purchases a sale item is it supposed to be wrapped with a ribbon and camellia?  I purchase a bag and shoes from the winter sale and shoes and handbag from this spring summer sale.  None have ever arrived with a bow and camellia
> 
> Just curious?



My Chanel boxes for bags n SLGs, both sale n non-sale items from the departmental stores were always wrapped with ribbons. When I purchase classic bags, they come  in a magnetic box with a ribbon n a camellia. I think this is the standard practice of departmental stores. I haven't bought from a standalone Chanel boutique, so i don't know what their standard practice is.


----------



## Arlene619

South Beach said:


> When I have been in previous bag acquisition dilemmas , I envision myself having already purchased one and then go to my closet and decide what I am going to wear / pair it with - I may do this for a few weeks on and off - remember these bags are 5k plus. Ok, so you get the picture now and then I envision all my out fits and if the one I picked meets all my criteria  terms of look styling etc., as well as if I am still yearning for the other bag. If I am still yearning for the other bag - then that's it for me - I go with the other choice. My theory is the heart wants what the heart wants. However in your case you really can't go wrong - no matter what both are going to have price increases and some people think the boy bag is omits way to being a classic - for what that is worth. What we know for sure right now is that the classics hold their value especially if you care for them nicely. What an amazing present to receive - you are very fortunate! Please let us know what you decide! &#9786;&#65039;



Welcome to TPF! How exciting!! Imo.. since you are still young and your style is 'edgy'.. I would definitely go for the boy. I myself just purchased my first Chanel. (Boy in black caviar RHW) I love it so much. I too consider my style edgy. The Chanel classic flap is just as beautiful but to me looks more dressy... that's just my opinion. I have seen ladies wear it with casual clothing and it still looks great but the boy seems to look more exciting to me &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; either way you will have a classic that will last for years to come!


----------



## Arlene619

SweetNavi said:


> To be honest, I keep having more and more moments where I can't stand Chanel. If I see something I like and they don't have it in stock it's just too bad. If it's a classic bag you can wait till they receive new stock and then they call you, but that's the only thing they do. If it's a seasonal item they don't check other stores and get the bag from you there, if it's jewelry they do nothing, they never have a lot of things in the store, they don't share information like price increases or something.
> 
> When I go to for example Louis Vuitton and they don't have what I want they order it. They try different stores and make sure that it gets here. Also they have much more in stock so usually when I want to get something they just have it and I can bring it home. I feel they do much more for their customers.



I know. I have had great experience with LV as well. They will try and locate the item you're looking for. Whereas Chanel... you have to continuously call and search for your item. At least for me.. I only own 2 Chanel bags. I guess the more you buy,  the more they take care of you. Whatever. I had to search high and low for my boy bag in the exact size and hw. I didn't depend of an SA to find one for me.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I was at Nordstroms today and saw this bag! So similar to the So Black Boy!! 







Sad.....by Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## raerae13

South Beach said:


> When I have been in previous bag acquisition dilemmas , I envision myself having already purchased one and then go to my closet and decide what I am going to wear / pair it with - I may do this for a few weeks on and off - remember these bags are 5k plus. Ok, so you get the picture now and then I envision all my out fits and if the one I picked meets all my criteria  terms of look styling etc., as well as if I am still yearning for the other bag. If I am still yearning for the other bag - then that's it for me - I go with the other choice. My theory is the heart wants what the heart wants. However in your case you really can't go wrong - no matter what both are going to have price increases and some people think the boy bag is omits way to being a classic - for what that is worth. What we know for sure right now is that the classics hold their value especially if you care for them nicely. What an amazing present to receive - you are very fortunate! Please let us know what you decide! &#9786;&#65039;




I ended up getting the boy in caviar with RHW.. I do exactly the same thing (envisaging it with my current wardrobe!) once I got the call from my SA I went down to have a look and fell in love instantly. The classic never stood a chance ... Maybe in the future though!


----------



## raerae13

Arlene619 said:


> Welcome to TPF! How exciting!! Imo.. since you are still young and your style is 'edgy'.. I would definitely go for the boy. I myself just purchased my first Chanel. (Boy in black caviar RHW) I love it so much. I too consider my style edgy. The Chanel classic flap is just as beautiful but to me looks more dressy... that's just my opinion. I have seen ladies wear it with casual clothing and it still looks great but the boy seems to look more exciting to me &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; either way you will have a classic that will last for years to come!




I guess we're bag twins then! I love mine so much, been using it every day, and even my mom (who has a much more elegant and classic style than me) says that the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Yijingchan

Anyone knows where I can get this online? It's sold out in Singapore.


----------



## magdalinka

Hello fellow Chanel lovers. Can anyone recommend which Chanel location in NYC is the best one to take my bag for a chain replacement? 
Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## TChip5

Valentine2014 said:


> My Chanel boxes for bags n SLGs, both sale n non-sale items from the departmental stores were always wrapped with ribbons. When I purchase classic bags, they come  in a magnetic box with a ribbon n a camellia. I think this is the standard practice of departmental stores. I haven't bought from a standalone Chanel boutique, so i don't know what their standard practice is.


Thanks for your reply.  My purchases have been from NM and Saks and have never benn wrapped with a ribbon.  Of well!


----------



## Arlene619

Can someone please give me some input. I just purchased my first Chanel piece. . I opted for the Caviar leather because of the durability. (I don't quite baby my bags, lol) has anyone noticed if the pebbled leather starts to wear/flatten out over time? Just a question. Thanks


----------



## South Beach

http://chanel-news.chanel.com/dam/c...on/chanel-fall-winter-campaign-2014-15-13.jpg

Thought this was worth sharing... Oh the colors, so beautiful !


----------



## impulsive

South Beach said:


> http://chanel-news.chanel.com/dam/c...on/chanel-fall-winter-campaign-2014-15-13.jpg
> 
> Thought this was worth sharing... Oh the colors, so beautiful !




Anyone know what the purple-blue classic looking flap is on the left in the middle?


----------



## Valentine2014

impulsive said:


> Anyone know what the purple-blue classic looking flap is on the left in the middle?



A tpfer recently posted a pic of it in the Finds thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=27163495


----------



## impulsive

Valentine2014 said:


> A tpfer recently posted a pic of it in the Finds thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=27163495




Thank you!   Velvet is a no go.


----------



## Valentine2014

impulsive said:


> Thank you!   Velvet is a no go.



U r welcome! The color is so lovely! Yep, unfortunately, it's velvet...


----------



## hedgwin99

South Beach said:


> http://chanel-news.chanel.com/dam/c...on/chanel-fall-winter-campaign-2014-15-13.jpg
> 
> Thought this was worth sharing... Oh the colors, so beautiful !




I can only dream to be the face of Chanel!! All those goodies these models probably get for free or a discount .....&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## helenhandbag

The yellow classic flap, is that also a velvet bag? Please say it's leather...


----------



## Plife2013

any have issues on caviar leather creasing on the back when you open the flap? I have a blue caviar that I have not even used yet and I see creases when I open the blap. I noticed the black maxi caviar does not crease? what is your experience?


----------



## Plife2013

anyone have issues on caviar leather creasing on the back when you open the flap? I have a blue caviar that I have not even used yet and I see creases when I open the blap. I noticed the black maxi caviar does not crease? what is your experience?


----------



## South Beach

raerae13 said:


> I ended up getting the boy in caviar with RHW.. I do exactly the same thing (envisaging it with my current wardrobe!) once I got the call from my SA I went down to have a look and fell in love instantly. The classic never stood a chance ... Maybe in the future though!




Awh... A boy! Congratulations, did you post a picture I missed?


----------



## South Beach

Joyjoy7 said:


> I was at Nordstroms today and saw this bag! So similar to the So Black Boy!!
> 
> View attachment 2701030
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701033
> 
> 
> Sad.....by Rebecca Minkoff




Holy smokes! I had to do a double take. That's really close to the boy design.


----------



## South Beach

tutushopper said:


> Indeed, and most insurance companies don't know that Manolo, Choo, Caovilla, Louboutin, Chanel, Dior, and other high end brand shoes cost a lot (they've never heard of most of them), or that Chanel/Dior/Hermes/etc. bags cost a lot of money.  I know when I called mine they hadn't a clue.  There are some insurance companies that will actually write policies for high end items like shoes/bags/jewelry/etc.  You again photograph them (plus receipts--appraisals for jewelry of course), and send that in and they determine the cost for the insurance.  I always have replacement coverage for my home contents, but it's usually limited by a percentage of the value of the home, which may not be enough to cover these items, thus the need for separate policies with other companies.  I have one for jewelry alone, and am looking into one for my shoes & bags (as soon as I can unpack).  I should probably put some of my antiques on it, too.




Ok, to all that are interested in insuring our precious bags. I called my insurance provider and they indicated yes, they would add it to my jewelry rider - simply take pictures and provide the bill of sale. For reference i was quoted $500.00 a year  on 53,000.00 of replacement insurance. HTH


----------



## Liali

Hey everyone  
I am considering buying my first Chanel bag in September when I'm in London  - I want to get a black le boy bag, caviar leather, medium sized (As I'm quite new to Chanel I am a little confused about the size arrangements, I know that there's an old and a new medium I think).
May I ask if someone could give me the current prices for this model in the UK? I'd be happy about any help  thank you so much!


----------



## Valentine2014

Minor differences btw East Coast n West Coast?


----------



## calflu

Very true!!! Ppl wear jeans and hoodies to work here! Or, bring their surf boards to work in the case of San Diego! 



Valentine2014 said:


> Minor differences btw East Coast n West Coast?


----------



## Valentine2014

calflu said:


> Very true!!! Ppl wear jeans and hoodies to work here! Or, bring their surf boards to work in the case of San Diego!



Lol.


----------



## leboymm

the new velvet medium leboy looked gorgeous, does anyone know if it gets bald from use?


----------



## januaryred

Does anyone have any thoughts on the mini flap bag?


----------



## calflu

Here is the thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=873185



leboymm said:


> the new velvet medium leboy looked gorgeous, does anyone know if it gets bald from use?


----------



## daisydai

Valentine2014 said:


> Minor differences btw East Coast n West Coast?


 
One day, my chief stopped me on the hallway and told me that one of my colleague complained that I weared jeans to work.  In fact, it was "jean-like" pants... I was so mad as this is not her business at all!!!
Anyway, I am at Boston, MA


----------



## MASEML

Does anyone know how far in advance dept stores and boutiques place their orders for inventory? I'm looking for a particular bag and customer care said saks put in an order for this item in 2012 (yet this color is for Fall 2014)


----------



## tutushopper

januaryred said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the mini flap bag?



There is an entire thread devoted to mini bags here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/mini-mini-mini-mini-flap-thread-530748-633.html  .


----------



## mytwocents

I don't want to start a whole thread on this because I am not normally a complainer.  I don't believe things are perfect and I buy bags to use them BUT My jumbo's loops are starting to chip after about 20 wears. I searched and it's happened to GSTs ( oddly I use my gst more and those loops are fine??) 

So is this normal wear on jumbos after wearing a bit? 
ATTACH]2721051[/ATTACH]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mytwocents said:


> I don't want to start a whole thread on this because I am not normally a complainer.  I don't believe things are perfect and I buy bags to use them BUT My jumbo's loops are starting to chip after about 20 wears. I searched and it's happened to GSTs ( oddly I use my gst more and those loops are fine??)
> 
> So is this normal wear on jumbos after wearing a bit?
> ATTACH]2721051[/ATTACH]


This is a no no. Take it back to where you purchase and exchange. It's unacceptable.


----------



## mytwocents

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is a no no. Take it back to where you purchase and exchange. It's unacceptable.




I appreciate your response. 
Problem is I bought it 3 years ago but only really started wearing it.  (I  have been wearing my gst and my Lvs which I bought around the same time) 

Now I will have to pay to get it fixed and wait months to get it back. 
I don't mind that I guess but what will be different with the new grommet, they are the same so I feel  it will happen again. 

So lesson is to wear your bags as soon as you buy them so this type of problem shows while it's still exchangeable or returnable.


----------



## calflu

I am not 100% sure but Saks hasn't got their buy books yet Hirishifer already got theirs so I'd think saks has already placed orders for some cruise items as well! Shouldn't be at least a year before based on the timing of all fashion shows? 





MASEML said:


> Does anyone know how far in advance dept stores and boutiques place their orders for inventory? I'm looking for a particular bag and customer care said saks put in an order for this item in 2012 (yet this color is for Fall 2014)


----------



## raerae13

Liali said:


> Hey everyone
> I am considering buying my first Chanel bag in September when I'm in London  - I want to get a black le boy bag, caviar leather, medium sized (As I'm quite new to Chanel I am a little confused about the size arrangements, I know that there's an old and a new medium I think).
> May I ask if someone could give me the current prices for this model in the UK? I'd be happy about any help  thank you so much!




Hi, I got my black caviar boy in new medium in London recently for £2990. I believe the old medium is £2690. Prices are before vat refund!


----------



## lovemycloset711

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know Chanel sells Samples please?

I found a seller sells a lot of 'Pre-production Sample' at Hongkong yahoo auction.  Please see the link :

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.co...0?r=1111163266

I am not sure is it true.  But this seller does have 100% positive and sold quite a few 'samples'.

Please help.


----------



## Mslizzy

Hi Everyone

Was wondering if someone could help with a serial number question?  Should a bag from 14C start with a serial number of 19?  I purchased it pre loved and the seller included the tags and receipt.  The receipt shows the bag was purchased December 2013.  Was wondering because I saw where someone posted that 19 serial number was for bags from 2014. I did not know if they meant bags produced in 2014 or bags that were part of 2014 collection.  Any assistance appreciated.  TIA


----------



## helenhandbag

OK dilemma time: my birthday's coming up and I want to treat myself to some Chanel - yes, I'm still banned for bags, although in the meantime I've been buying enough other things that could've bought me a WOC...whoops  (well a girl needs more pretty things besides bags right...).

There are 2 things on my mind that I 'need': 
1. a nice keychain with pouch, currently my house key's sitting loose in the back of my bag and I constantly lose other loose keys (I'm terrible with keeping things in one spot)
2. a pair of ballerinas - I'm one of the happy women whose feet grew and stayed half a size bigger after giving birth (girls who don't have kids, this is no joke, it happens :-S). So right now I'm only wearing one pair of TOMS, all my nice shoes are too small...

What'd make you happier to get for yourself (or to receive) as a gift?


----------



## Une_passante

helenhandbag said:


> OK dilemma time: my birthday's coming up and I want to treat myself to some Chanel - yes, I'm still banned for bags, although in the meantime I've been buying enough other things that could've bought me a WOC...whoops  (well a girl needs more pretty things besides bags right...).
> 
> There are 2 things on my mind that I 'need':
> 1. a nice keychain with pouch, currently my house key's sitting loose in the back of my bag and I constantly lose other loose keys (I'm terrible with keeping things in one spot)
> 2. a pair of ballerinas - I'm one of the happy women whose feet grew and stayed half a size bigger after giving birth (girls who don't have kids, this is no joke, it happens :-S). So right now I'm only wearing one pair of TOMS, all my nice shoes are too small...
> 
> What'd make you happier to get for yourself (or to receive) as a gift?


Shoes for me


----------



## tutushopper

helenhandbag said:


> OK dilemma time: my birthday's coming up and I want to treat myself to some Chanel - yes, I'm still banned for bags, although in the meantime I've been buying enough other things that could've bought me a WOC...whoops  (well a girl needs more pretty things besides bags right...).
> 
> There are 2 things on my mind that I 'need':
> 1. a nice keychain with pouch, currently my house key's sitting loose in the back of my bag and I constantly lose other loose keys (I'm terrible with keeping things in one spot)
> 2. a pair of ballerinas - I'm one of the happy women whose feet grew and stayed half a size bigger after giving birth (girls who don't have kids, this is no joke, it happens :-S). So right now I'm only wearing one pair of TOMS, all my nice shoes are too small...
> 
> What'd make you happier to get for yourself (or to receive) as a gift?



Shoes!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Mslizzy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Was wondering if someone could help with a serial number question?  Should a bag from 14C start with a serial number of 19?  I purchased it pre loved and the seller included the tags and receipt.  The receipt shows the bag was purchased December 2013.  Was wondering because I saw where someone posted that 19 serial number was for bags from 2014. I did not know if they meant bags produced in 2014 or bags that were part of 2014 collection.  Any assistance appreciated.  TIA



The dates are a rough guideline. Yes, a number starting with 19 sounds right for 14C.


----------



## helenhandbag

Une_passante said:


> Shoes for me





tutushopper said:


> Shoes!!!!!



Thanks ladies, well crossing fingers now, going to check for my size from next week! Please let there be a good black pair...


----------



## Mslizzy

tutushopper said:


> The dates are a rough guideline. Yes, a number starting with 19 sounds right for 14C.


Thank you tutushopper, was hoping you would see my post.  You have so much knowledge regarding chanel.  Thanks again


----------



## MASEML

helenhandbag said:


> OK dilemma time: my birthday's coming up and I want to treat myself to some Chanel - yes, I'm still banned for bags, although in the meantime I've been buying enough other things that could've bought me a WOC...whoops  (well a girl needs more pretty things besides bags right...).
> 
> There are 2 things on my mind that I 'need':
> 1. a nice keychain with pouch, currently my house key's sitting loose in the back of my bag and I constantly lose other loose keys (I'm terrible with keeping things in one spot)
> 2. a pair of ballerinas - I'm one of the happy women whose feet grew and stayed half a size bigger after giving birth (girls who don't have kids, this is no joke, it happens :-S). So right now I'm only wearing one pair of TOMS, all my nice shoes are too small...
> 
> What'd make you happier to get for yourself (or to receive) as a gift?



Shoes!


----------



## missikky

hi, everyone. This is my first post and I am currently looking for a Medium Quilted BOY, but there are so many fakes online... which makes me confused...and most of them do have a serial number and authenticity card and they all look so real!! trust me, I know how to distinguish fake serial number and card...does anyone here could give me some tips how to spot a fake BOY?


----------



## calflu

I'd probably buy from stores rather than online. 

And here we don't talk about how to spot fakes so we don't give resellers more clues. A lot of time resellers sell bags at nearly or above retail prices so I'd encourage you to do some homework first. And welcome to Chanel




missikky said:


> hi, everyone. This is my first post and I am currently looking for a Medium Quilted BOY, but there are so many fakes online... which makes me confused...and most of them do have a serial number and authenticity card and they all look so real!! trust me, I know how to distinguish fake serial number and card...does anyone here could give me some tips how to spot a fake BOY?


----------



## *schmoo*

missikky said:


> hi, everyone. This is my first post and I am currently looking for a Medium Quilted BOY, but there are so many fakes online... which makes me confused...and most of them do have a serial number and authenticity card and they all look so real!! trust me, I know how to distinguish fake serial number and card...does anyone here could give me some tips how to spot a fake BOY?




Before you buy any pre-owned bag, just get it authenticated by an expert.


----------



## missikky

Yeah, buying from boutique is the safest way!!! I am living in Australia and the prices here for CHANEL is just so CRAZY! I wish one day I could be an expert just like Belle and helping people buy real CHANEL


----------



## MASEML

Has anyone noticed that the cc on the gold hw is larger (or at least looks larger) and is more flat than silver?


----------



## Chanbal

Does anybody know if Yoogi's Closet has a relationship with eLuxuryGarageSale? It seems that items sold to Yoogi's (consignment) appear for sale at this other site for a lot more  money (>3X) than what Yoogi's paid for them.


----------



## compassion

Has anyone heard about/or have photos of the "Around Pocket"?


----------



## calflu

Here you go

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=877842



compassion said:


> Has anyone heard about/or have photos of the "Around Pocket"?


----------



## compassion

calflu said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=877842



ThankyouThats great information...


----------



## jessiccawabbit

I find so much value in TPF, I hope I can return something to this great community


----------



## Lena186

jessiccawabbit said:


> I find so much value in TPF, I hope I can return something to this great community



+1 &#128522;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## designerforever

Hi everyone! 
I'm looking to purchasing a wallet that would be practical fit for my classic jumbo and medium boy both in patent leather. What type of wallet would be nice?


----------



## lovemycloset711

designerforever said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm looking to purchasing a wallet that would be practical fit for my classic jumbo and medium boy both in patent leather. What type of wallet would be nice?


Hi, I personally like flap wallet.  It is trifold, with 6 cards, coins, and large notes compartment.


----------



## Miche88

Hi ladies,

I'm heading to Finland, Heldinki & Lapland in Nov. Would like to check if anyone knows if there's any Chanel boutique in Helsinki and in its airport? Thanks.


----------



## xianfang

I hv a question about having my name on the list for a bag. Does it mean that i have to buy it once my name is called? Would you feel bad to the SA? Because im still waiting for the perfect classic red caviar in the future. I wish i could get 2 bags &#128547;


----------



## LovesCoco

My SA said if she finds a bag I've requested then she expects me to be ready to purchase, but being on the list to see a particular bag that comes in doesn't have as much pressure to purchase. Just the opportunity to purchase.


----------



## Miche88

Any kind lady can advice me on my que above? Thanks much.


----------



## Passau

Anyone into Jennifer Behr hair accessories?  They have an awesome summer sale going on, and I'm trying not to buy everything that's on sale..hehe.. I'm home recovering from carpel tunnel surgery.....


----------



## mystique_nyc

hi everyone - i recently stumbled upon the Chanel Elegance Flap. i called the store to see what the price is, and it is seasonal, doesn't come in till dec. does anyone have an idea as to how much it retails for? thx so much!


----------



## french123

Hi everyone do you guys and gals know where the chanel sac lego was made?  France or Italy ?


----------



## cathy_1005111

hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?


----------



## MASEML

cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?



Hmmm, other ladies are reporting that their button isn't 100% horizontal either. So no need to feel alarmed about that unless it irks you. 

With regards to the sticker falling off, I'm not sure. Mine haven't ever lost it's stickiness, but other tpfers have said theirs have fallen off over the years. Though, since yours is new, should still be sticky IMO. 

You might want to post this on one of the other threads...not sure how many read this one?


----------



## cathy_1005111

MASEML said:


> Hmmm, other ladies are reporting that their button isn't 100% horizontal either. So no need to feel alarmed about that unless it irks you.
> 
> With regards to the sticker falling off, I'm not sure. Mine haven't ever lost it's stickiness, but other tpfers have said theirs have fallen off over the years. Though, since yours is new, should still be sticky IMO.
> 
> You might want to post this on one of the other threads...not sure how many read this one?


hi lovely many thanks for yoru reply.. actually i wanna start a thread but my account is not allowed to i dont know why ;( my sticker was obviously taken off by others would it possible that SA took it off when packing my bag? if this is not a issue I will not exchange it tomorrow


----------



## MASEML

cathy_1005111 said:


> hi lovely many thanks for yoru reply.. actually i wanna start a thread but my account is not allowed to i dont know why ;( my sticker was obviously taken off by others would it possible that SA took it off when packing my bag? if this is not a issue I will not exchange it tomorrow



Mmm, i think that if the SA took it off while packing it then it makes me wonder how rough was she handling your bag? The sticker is pretty buried in the bag...I would be surprised if the SA did it. That said, I think you should have a bag in pristine condition. 

I can't say whether it's an issue...it would bother me for sure, and to be honest if you one day decide to sell it, your bag may have a lower resale value bc potential customers may have the very same questions as you have now (and maybe the possibility of it being counterfeit?)

I would definitely exchange it if there's another one available.


----------



## Valentine2014

cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?



I would just return the bag since there's an issue with the hologram sticker. U can always buy a perfect one from elsewhere easily. 

Worst case scenario is that a customer bought an authentic bag from the boutique and then took off the hologram sticker from the authentic bag n then stuck it to a superfake bag n then returned the superfake to the boutique. The serial number on the hologram matches the serial number on the authenticity card and the serial number on the receipt, but the bag itself is a superfake counterfeit bag. N u r the unlucky person who bought it. You are paying too much money to risk this worst case scenario.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hi, is there a sub forum to authenticate Chanel sun glasses?
 Thank you


----------



## calflu

I am with Masel about the turn lock

But my sticker is almost glued down on the flap so I can't imagine it falls off. Have you contacted your SA???



cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?


----------



## hyaokasin

I bought a Lambskin old medium and a Calfskin new medium.

Should I keep them both or no?  What do you guys think?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

both are stunning.  which one suits you more?  that is the one you should go with. Personally, I prefer the new medium because it holds more and the lambskin is divine


----------



## hyaokasin

CaribeanQueen said:


> both are stunning.  which one suits you more?  that is the one you should go with. Personally, I prefer the new medium because it holds more and the lambskin is divine




I am for sure keeping the old medium. I was just wondering if I should keep the new medium also since they are both black. What do you think?


----------



## shopjulynne

Hi ladies, I have a question about Chanel shoes. What does it mean when they put a "C" after the size on the outsole? Thanks!


----------



## MASEML

shopjulynne said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question about Chanel shoes. What does it mean when they put a "C" after the size on the outsole? Thanks!




Is that to indicate the width?


----------



## shopjulynne

MASEML said:


> Is that to indicate the width?



oh that might be it, thank you!


----------



## PinkTulip

Does anyone know when the Resort 2015 colors will be released?


----------



## bugn

In chanel/celeb thread/stickie - post #8716 - Please what is the name of Sofia Vergara's black tote w/ the chain looping around the edges? I have to have it!!!  ~ Every soft tote I google looks nothing like this.

UPDATE **** nevermind found it: "chain around hobo"


----------



## workerannt

hyaokasin said:


> I bought a Lambskin old medium and a Calfskin new medium.
> 
> Should I keep them both or no?  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748503


Wow beautiful! I personally have the old medium and love it. It fits my frame well and holds the essentials. I think really depends on what look you like and how much you need to carry. Both are beautiful so definitely win win.


----------



## hyaokasin

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27405944


----------



## workerannt

Hi everyone - I am debating about purchasing the chanel perfect edge bag (the smaller size) in black. It attracted me due to the classic look with a slight edge with with chains and that it can hold more than the m/l. I searched the forum and didn't find too much about the bag so was wondering if anyone has this bag and can let me know how you are enjoying it? Pros/cons? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## kcarmona

Hi everyone! I also posted this in the identify thread but thought I'd have some luck here. Very excited about this purchase, but would love some more info! I just purchased this vintage double flap. Is this a vintage version of a M/L, because of the dimensions (9.8 x 6.6")? Also, the serial sticker has been rubbed off so if anyone has any idea on the age I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## kcarmona

kcarmona said:


> hi everyone! I also posted this in the identify thread but thought i'd have some luck here. Very excited about this purchase, but would love some more info! I just purchased this vintage double flap. Is this a vintage version of a m/l, because of the dimensions (9.8 x 6.6")? Also, the serial sticker has been rubbed off so if anyone has any idea on the age i'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Marylin

Where is the sticker on my classic flap. I've looked everywhere, is there a certain spot I'm just missing? Thank you, ladies, for your help!


----------



## jashie

cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!! i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal? means it has been used by others? or it is a displayed bag?


 

I have also just purchased a Chanel Medium/Large flap a few days ago and my authenticity sticker came off. I was so confused because it never happened to me before so i took my bag back to Chanel and then gave me another one.


----------



## South Beach

Marylin said:


> Where is the sticker on my classic flap. I've looked everywhere, is there a certain spot I'm just missing? Thank you, ladies, for your help!




Depends on when it was made. Try looking deep inside the main compartment in the extreme right or left side.


----------



## chanelwish

Dear ladies, maybe somebody here can help.. I am wondering why these little things, that holds the lock  (have no idea how professionals call them) look different on this bag (picture number 1)? is that normal? most of the bags i see they look different like picture number 2..


----------



## Darling_Archie

Hi everyone,

I just bought a Boy WOC, but the date code starts with 20.
Has anybody seen this before in a bag from 2014?


----------



## Marylin

South Beach said:


> Depends on when it was made. Try looking deep inside the main compartment in the extreme right or left side.



Thank you South Beach, I found it!


----------



## hyaokasin

Keep or return?  What do you guys think? TIA


----------



## dioraddict15

hyaokasin said:


> Keep or return?  What do you guys think? TIA
> View attachment 2760887
> 
> View attachment 2760882
> View attachment 2760883
> View attachment 2760884
> View attachment 2760885
> View attachment 2760886




If you're only going to have one boy then I would personally rather get a more classic colour like black. Also, depends I what you wear it with.


----------



## Sillistar

Does anyone know why all the Chanel classic double flaps in sold boutiques come with only the black version of the second interior flap? I thought the pop of red inside was so gorgeous and what makes the classic flaps special.


----------



## labellavita27

Hi Ladies,

Do any of you know which dept store carries more medium flaps in general? Saks? Neimans? Nordstrom?


----------



## kalpanich

i would like to get Le Boy in Medium Black calfskin, as I am visiting Spain next week. When does the stock usually come in? I am scared that the shop won't have what I want!! 

Merci


----------



## Cecebags

The R.Minkoff love crossbody bag is really cute and very similar to the Chanel boy woc. Anyone out there have both bags and can give me their thoughts/comparisons? I can't decide if I want to take the splurge on a woc or save $$$ and go for the love crossbody. Or get both in different colors 

Thanks!


----------



## Bazzadiction

Hi all, this is my first official post on purseforum.

I'm not sure whether this question belongs here (please feel free to tell me if it doesn't).

I recently engaged the services of an authenticator, Entinceler to be precise, and I've been wondering ever since, how does one become an authenticator?

Is there some sort of qualification for this title? Very curious... I think it would be an awesome job!!


----------



## tiffany089

i bought a vintage chanel xl jumbo on ebay recently. i had it authenticated on here before i bought it, and i had it authenticated on etincelerauthentications.com when i received it. the back of the purse still concerns me even though it's been authenticated twice.

does anyone else's chanel quilted bags not line up perfectly like they're supposedly always are? i'll include a picture to show what i'm talking about. the area in question is above the pocket opening on the right side.


----------



## xianfang

tiffany089 said:


> i bought a vintage chanel xl jumbo on ebay recently. i had it authenticated on here before i bought it, and i had it authenticated on etincelerauthentications.com when i received it. the back of the purse still concerns me even though it's been authenticated twice.
> 
> does anyone else's chanel quilted bags not line up perfectly like they're supposedly always are? i'll include a picture to show what i'm talking about. the area in question is above the pocket opening on the right side.



Mine is also not aligned. See on the left. It bothered me alot 1st time i got it. But then got over it. If u not happy, better return it.


----------



## xianfang

Another pic.


----------



## tiffany089

xianfang said:


> Mine is also not aligned. See on the left. It bothered me alot 1st time i got it. But then got over it. If u not happy, better return it.



thanks for showing me yours! i'm not unhappy with it at all. i was just worried that it wasn't authentic if it wasn't lined up perfectly. i'm guessing it's because it's vintage and maybe stretched over time. hopefully that's the case!


----------



## titis

Darling_Archie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought a Boy WOC, but the date code starts with 20.
> Has anybody seen this before in a bag from 2014?


I bought a Castle Rock bag in June in Venice- Italy and also have de serial code start with 20, is this normal??


----------



## iS2Chanel

Ok... I want everything in this photo &#128523;


----------



## Kfoorya2

Hello my dear chanel loves,

I saw this m/l flap in velvet black on black and just loved it. However I don't own any velvet bags so I am not sure how is that going to be. I am definitely not intending to wear it everyday, just wondering if I should go ahead and buy with no worries! 

Thanks!


----------



## 4Elegance

iS2Chanel said:


> Ok... I want everything in this photo &#55357;&#56843;
> 
> View attachment 2773141


 
So do I.  The bracelets are amazing and so is the bag.  I can't wait for spring items to start appearing in stores.


----------



## Woclover11

The bracelets are amazing and i must find them when the arrive!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

4Elegance said:


> So do I.  The bracelets are amazing and so is the bag.  I can't wait for spring items to start appearing in stores.







Woclover11 said:


> The bracelets are amazing and i must find them when the arrive!!





I hope they're still around near late December. That's when I'm planning my next trip. If you do get any, remember to post so we can admire them!!! &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Hi everyone! I hope I'm posting this thread in the right place -

I live in a city without a Chanel store, but I'm going to be traveling to London and Paris in December for my honeymoon, and I really want to buy an exotic chanel while I'm there, either a classic flap or a boy. I have a few "normal" (caviar/lambskin) Chanels, but this will be my first foray into exotic leather so I have a few questions. 

1. Is there any particular bag or skin you guys would suggest? (I'm leaning towards Python, purely because I think croc would be a lot more expensive - is this typically true?)

2. How easy is it to find an exotic chanel bag in store? I'm hoping that since London and Paris are big cities with a huge chanel presence, it might be possible? 

3. How does one go about asking to see an exotic bag? I don't know if I've ever noticed one displayed in store, so do they hide them in the back and only show them to special people, or are they normally in plain sight? 

Sorry for all the questions, and I hope some of you experienced Chanel fans will be able to help me out!! 

Thanks so much


----------



## calflu

Welcome to the dark side! 




KeepCalmCouture said:


> I'm new so I don't really know how all of this works.... but hi everyone! I'm glad to being joining a community that loves bags as much as I do! I'm starting to think that everyone at work thinks I'm insane


----------



## calflu

This is not the right place

You should get it authenticated thru third party! 





Rn0712 said:


> I tried to ask this in the appropriate thread but the thread was too old  buttt they were saying they think the caviar quality is declining-What do you All think about this one i own. I dont recall the series as I dont hae the card atm and the sticker is worn :x does it look too puffy, shiny or like a fake


----------



## calflu

You do get notifications to your email accounts

And be sure to read rules and FAQs




KeepCalmCouture said:


> Thank you! I'm glad to be here. I hear you all have bags
> 
> So, question: Do we get notifications if someone replies to our post or do we just have to come back to the thread and look for comments?


----------



## tiffany089

I got this email from my SA at Neiman. Did anyone else get this? Light-up pumps? What in the what?


----------



## hasana

hyaokasin said:


> I bought a Lambskin old medium and a Calfskin new medium.
> 
> Should I keep them both or no?  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748503


Love the boy bags! I'm 5"2 and I think the medium and small suited my body perfectly, the new medium is too big IMO, but not sure how tall you are


----------



## iS2Chanel

tiffany089 said:


> I got this email from my SA at Neiman. Did anyone else get this? Light-up pumps? What in the what?




I think they look cool on the show. That's about it lol


----------



## tiffany089

iS2Chanel said:


> I think they look cool on the show. That's about it lol



oh, i didn't watch the show. did they show any new style of espadrilles?


----------



## iS2Chanel

tiffany089 said:


> oh, i didn't watch the show. did they show any new style of espadrilles?




I don't recall sorry... Wasn't close up enough to notice. I noticed the light up shoes and another style of flats with a pointy shoe and strap. They looked comfy!


----------



## Woclover11

Does anyone know if SAKS friends and family included chanel sunglasses?? TIA


----------



## darleeeeeeeen

Anyone want to help me with prices? im thinking of buying a Chanel wallet when im in Hawaii in jan. is it considerably cheaper then US prices? and what are some of the US prices for example the flap wallet in quilted calfskin ?


----------



## georgiegirl27

Ooooh&#8230;&#8230;Just seen the Spring Summer 2015 Collection - it has some LOVELY things in it!    x


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Hello lovely ladies! Im new here at the chanel forum. I just want to ask if some chanel shoes have crooked stitiching like in this picture? Your opinions would mean a lot. Thank you in advance! &#128522;&#128591;


----------



## JadaStormy

Do the boutiques have the Chanel stud earrings? Are there designs other  than the crystal studs? Anyone know the price? I think I saw $350  somewhere? 

I do plan to call a boutique, I just don't want to sound ignorant or use incorrect terminology, so I wanted to ask here first.


----------



## j93c

I couldn't find the answer anywhere else so I thought I could ask here. 
Is it possible to fit a LV zippy wallet into the M/L flaps?


----------



## Brandlover2000

I have seen few authentic bags in store really don't have quilting line up perfectly nowadays.


----------



## georgiegirl27

JadaStormy said:


> Do the boutiques have the Chanel stud earrings? Are there designs other  than the crystal studs? Anyone know the price? I think I saw $350  somewhere?
> 
> I do plan to call a boutique, I just don't want to sound ignorant or use incorrect terminology, so I wanted to ask here first.


Hi,

Yes there are lots of different designs of stud earrings (including the traditional diamante C's in different sizes and containing different coloured stones and with different C's (some twined effect, some rope effect etc &#8230;

When I visit the New Bond Street store my SA always brings out the trays of earrings as I love mooching at what has come in!   

There are often just a few on display but if you ask they will bring out a draw/try full of lovely ones in all different shapes and sizes  

Hope that helps?  Happy shopping!  x


----------



## beautec

I am so excited to soon be owning my first maxi in caviar leather &#128525;

I recently bought a Celine croc phantom in the large size and it's already began loosing it's shape.

What would you experts recommend? The options are selling it and purchasing a boy and a maxi. Or just keeping it instead of the boy. Or the naughty option, keeping the Celine and giving it some pals?


----------



## South Beach

ladyfarquaad said:


> Hi everyone! I hope I'm posting this thread in the right place -
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city without a Chanel store, but I'm going to be traveling to London and Paris in December for my honeymoon, and I really want to buy an exotic chanel while I'm there, either a classic flap or a boy. I have a few "normal" (caviar/lambskin) Chanels, but this will be my first foray into exotic leather so I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is there any particular bag or skin you guys would suggest? (I'm leaning towards Python, purely because I think croc would be a lot more expensive - is this typically true?)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. How easy is it to find an exotic chanel bag in store? I'm hoping that since London and Paris are big cities with a huge chanel presence, it might be possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. How does one go about asking to see an exotic bag? I don't know if I've ever noticed one displayed in store, so do they hide them in the back and only show them to special people, or are they normally in plain sight?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, and I hope some of you experienced Chanel fans will be able to help me out!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much




Go to the chanel web site and get all the telephone numbers to the stores in your trip path, call the stores about a week out from your arrival to inquire about your bag options. You will need to ask in French for the France stores, however simply request in French someone who speaks your language. I have seen exotic bags displayed in the France stores - do not think you will have a problem finding, just deciding which one you love the most...


----------



## tiffany089

this has probably been asked and answered before, but how come most vintage chanel earrings are clip ons? just curious!


----------



## tutushopper

tiffany089 said:


> this has probably been asked and answered before, but how come most vintage chanel earrings are clip ons? just curious!



This is because in the past piercing one's ears wasn't so very common. Most earrings were clip on style.


----------



## tiffany089

tutushopper said:


> This is because in the past piercing one's ears wasn't so very common. Most earrings were clip on style.



that makes sense. i have no idea why i didn't think of that lol. thanks.


----------



## thuhang

Hi Ladies,

I have a dilemma, I hope you guys can give me your suggestion. I was planning to buy the 15C Classic Flap Bag in Red Lambskin with shiny Ruthenium hardware in M/L. I have been waiting for it for a few months, but yesterday my SA said a Red Caviar with SHW in Jumbo came in. Should I just get the Jumbo Red or wait for the M/L? I'm not picky with the leather, its the size that I'm sure about. I already have Black Caviar SHW in Maxi, Black WOC GHW, Timeless Clutch; that's why I really wanted the M/L but I'm scare if I don't take it, it will be gone and the M/L I want won't even come it. I'm thinking that Red is already flashy and with the Jumbo its in your face. 

So the question is do you ladies prefer Red in Jumbo or M/L?

Thanks.


----------



## Marmarides

I personally would prefer a red CHANEL in M/L.


----------



## 3g girl

Get the one you really want. Wait for the M/L


----------



## luvprada

M/l


----------



## LMHS

thuhang said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a dilemma, I hope you guys can give me your suggestion. I was planning to buy the 15C Classic Flap Bag in Red Lambskin with shiny Ruthenium hardware in M/L. I have been waiting for it for a few months, but yesterday my SA said a Red Caviar with SHW in Jumbo came in. Should I just get the Jumbo Red or wait for the M/L? I'm not picky with the leather, its the size that I'm sure about. I already have Black Caviar SHW in Maxi, Black WOC GHW, Timeless Clutch; that's why I really wanted the M/L but I'm scare if I don't take it, it will be gone and the M/L I want won't even come it. I'm thinking that Red is already flashy and with the Jumbo its in your face.
> 
> So the question is do you ladies prefer Red in Jumbo or M/L?
> 
> Thanks.


Get exactly what you want, otherwise you will have a jumbo and still be wanting the M/L.


----------



## elva10323

Hello,

My husband just gave me a black jumbo Classic Flap Chanel in lambskin, and this is my first Chanel purse, so I am very excited about it. However, I am a little bit concern about the size. I am 5'3'' and the jumbo appears a little bit too large when I put it on my shoulder. I went to the store to check out the m/l one, but then that one appears a little too small...... Apparently the SA told me that there is nothing in between the Jumbo and M/L, so I would like to ask your opinion on which one I should get for daily use, and also as a first Chanel purse owner, which size should one must have? Thanks.


----------



## calflu

Welcome to the dark side

For classic flaps, there is nothing between m/l and jumbo

But reissue 226 is between between m/l and jumbo as well as new medium boy. 


For m/l vs jumbo, you can check out this thread. There is a lot of sharing already 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=885643



elva10323 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just gave me a black jumbo Classic Flap Chanel in lambskin, and this is my first Chanel purse, so I am very excited about it. However, I am a little bit concern about the size. I am 5'3'' and the jumbo appears a little bit too large when I put it on my shoulder. I went to the store to check out the m/l one, but then that one appears a little too small...... Apparently the SA told me that there is nothing in between the Jumbo and M/L, so I would like to ask your opinion on which one I should get for daily use, and also as a first Chanel purse owner, which size should one must have? Thanks.


----------



## Bibi25260

ladyfarquaad said:


> Hi everyone! I hope I'm posting this thread in the right place -
> 
> I live in a city without a Chanel store, but I'm going to be traveling to London and Paris in December for my honeymoon, and I really want to buy an exotic chanel while I'm there, either a classic flap or a boy. I have a few "normal" (caviar/lambskin) Chanels, but this will be my first foray into exotic leather so I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is there any particular bag or skin you guys would suggest? (I'm leaning towards Python, purely because I think croc would be a lot more expensive - is this typically true?)
> 
> 2. How easy is it to find an exotic chanel bag in store? I'm hoping that since London and Paris are big cities with a huge chanel presence, it might be possible?
> 
> 3. How does one go about asking to see an exotic bag? I don't know if I've ever noticed one displayed in store, so do they hide them in the back and only show them to special people, or are they normally in plain sight?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, and I hope some of you experienced Chanel fans will be able to help me out!!
> 
> Thanks so much


I was in Paris last May and searching for a red bag and they asked if I was interested in a phyton. So said sure to show me, but is was a dark purple one! So not all exotics are on display.
Just ask and like someone already suggested phone ahead, you will be fine!


----------



## nanotube

Hello! Can someone tell me if NM attach the tag to the bag or just leave it inside the internal pocket? I saw one gst today and almost got it but the shape didn't look boxy enough to me. I'm wondering if a customer used it and returned it?
Thanks!!


----------



## SunBunny

nanotube said:


> Hello! Can someone tell me if NM attach the tag to the bag or just leave it inside the internal pocket? I saw one gst today and almost got it but the shape didn't look boxy enough to me. I'm wondering if a customer used it and returned it?
> Thanks!!




At NM I've seen them both ways, tag loosely tucked inside the bag or attached to the strap.


----------



## maisroma

thuhang said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a dilemma, I hope you guys can give me your suggestion. I was planning to buy the 15C Classic Flap Bag in Red Lambskin with shiny Ruthenium hardware in M/L. I have been waiting for it for a few months, but yesterday my SA said a Red Caviar with SHW in Jumbo came in. Should I just get the Jumbo Red or wait for the M/L? I'm not picky with the leather, its the size that I'm sure about. I already have Black Caviar SHW in Maxi, Black WOC GHW, Timeless Clutch; that's why I really wanted the M/L but I'm scare if I don't take it, it will be gone and the M/L I want won't even come it. I'm thinking that Red is already flashy and with the Jumbo its in your face.
> 
> So the question is do you ladies prefer Red in Jumbo or M/L?
> 
> Thanks.


I will go for the jumbo!!!! Post pictures if you get it.


----------



## maisroma

elva10323 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband just gave me a black jumbo Classic Flap Chanel in lambskin, and this is my first Chanel purse, so I am very excited about it. However, I am a little bit concern about the size. I am 5'3'' and the jumbo appears a little bit too large when I put it on my shoulder. I went to the store to check out the m/l one, but then that one appears a little too small...... Apparently the SA told me that there is nothing in between the Jumbo and M/L, so I would like to ask your opinion on which one I should get for daily use, and also as a first Chanel purse owner, which size should one must have? Thanks.


I prefer jumbo, I think the M/L it's too small.


----------



## SunBunny

elva10323 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband just gave me a black jumbo Classic Flap Chanel in lambskin, and this is my first Chanel purse, so I am very excited about it. However, I am a little bit concern about the size. I am 5'3'' and the jumbo appears a little bit too large when I put it on my shoulder. I went to the store to check out the m/l one, but then that one appears a little too small...... Apparently the SA told me that there is nothing in between the Jumbo and M/L, so I would like to ask your opinion on which one I should get for daily use, and also as a first Chanel purse owner, which size should one must have? Thanks.


 
I agree with calflu, the reissue 226 is in between the classic m/l and jumbo and it's a really nice size. The 226 is also lighter than the jumbo, although both are beautiful!


----------



## littles mom

SunBunny said:


> I agree with calflu, the reissue 226 is in between the classic m/l and jumbo and it's a really nice size. The 226 is also lighter than the jumbo, although both are beautiful!


Hi! I would say either jumbo or reissue 226. The reissue is beautiful and understated. The jumbo is amazing yet different and will hold a lot. Once you carry it a bit, you will see it is not too big for everyday. You cannot go wrong with either.
M/l is quite a bit smaller and better IMO for evening and special occasions.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies,

I'm not sure where to post this but I have an urgent question:

I have a jumbo classic on hold for me right now and the series # is 2025xxxxxx  - Is this the most recent one?  I'm not familiar with how the numbering goes so somebody please help!?  TIA!!


----------



## steffy000

ladyfarquaad said:


> Hi everyone! I hope I'm posting this thread in the right place -
> 
> I live in a city without a Chanel store, but I'm going to be traveling to London and Paris in December for my honeymoon, and I really want to buy an exotic chanel while I'm there, either a classic flap or a boy. I have a few "normal" (caviar/lambskin) Chanels, but this will be my first foray into exotic leather so I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is there any particular bag or skin you guys would suggest? (I'm leaning towards Python, purely because I think croc would be a lot more expensive - is this typically true?)
> 
> 2. How easy is it to find an exotic chanel bag in store? I'm hoping that since London and Paris are big cities with a huge chanel presence, it might be possible?
> 
> 3. How does one go about asking to see an exotic bag? I don't know if I've ever noticed one displayed in store, so do they hide them in the back and only show them to special people, or are they normally in plain sight?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, and I hope some of you experienced Chanel fans will be able to help me out!!
> 
> Thanks so much


I purchased a python last winter in NYC, there were multiple on display and when I expressed interest in the bag, the SA brought out even more options.  I recall they also had Croc bags on display but at around 30K+ they were out of my price range.  I think my python bag was around 8k, and I love it!  I recall seeing the same python bag on display at Saks and Neimans and two days ago I say a gorge black Croc bag on display at Neimans.  So they do display them but there are always MORE options in the back so I would ask!  Hope this helps!


----------



## strawberriedinh

i came accross a pic that shows the distance bw the Stamp ' CHANEL' and the quilted CC inside the flap bag is 1.5cm. But mine is 2cm. 

do you guys have any ideas? mine is A01112!


----------



## tiffany089

i'm in a dilemma! ok, not really, but i'm undecided on what to do. i wanted to get a woc before a price increase, and i'd have to be put on a waiting list. not sure how long i'd be on one before a price increase. i really wanted a caviar woc with silver hw. 

i was also thinking of getting a chanel mini instead of the woc, but i'm undecided on which one i want. i definitely don't think i need both. 

i just got a message from a SA off this shopping app i use that she found a caviar woc for me but it's with gold hw. i'm tempted to just buy it because who knows how long i'd be on a wait list. i basically just don't want to pay more for an item if i can get it now. 

should i just get it or wait it out? also, is the mini a better and more practical option? thoughts?


----------



## JessLovesTim

tiffany089 said:


> i'm in a dilemma! ok, not really, but i'm undecided on what to do. i wanted to get a woc before a price increase, and i'd have to be put on a waiting list. not sure how long i'd be on one before a price increase. i really wanted a caviar woc with silver hw.
> 
> i was also thinking of getting a chanel mini instead of the woc, but i'm undecided on which one i want. i definitely don't think i need both.
> 
> i just got a message from a SA off this shopping app i use that she found a caviar woc for me but it's with gold hw. i'm tempted to just buy it because who knows how long i'd be on a wait list. i basically just don't want to pay more for an item if i can get it now.
> 
> should i just get it or wait it out? also, is the mini a better and more practical option? thoughts?




Do you follow the chanel WOC thread? Sometimes people post what their SAs have and you never know it might be what you want! I personally would wait and get what you want


----------



## tiffany089

JessLovesTim said:


> Do you follow the chanel WOC thread? Sometimes people post what their SAs have and you never know it might be what you want! I personally would wait and get what you want



thanks. i just started following them.


----------



## Nkh1

I did the same exact thing and after being in the store and tried in the woc and the mini I told myself I would get more use out of the mini so I got the mini . My opinion is ... If u don't put much in your purse but a phone and a card and will wear it a lot go with the woc other wise get the mini and you can fit more .


----------



## tiffany089

nkouril said:


> I did the same exact thing and after being in the store and tried in the woc and the mini I told myself I would get more use out of the mini so I got the mini . My opinion is ... If u don't put much in your purse but a phone and a card and will wear it a lot go with the woc other wise get the mini and you can fit more .



i really don't put much in my purses, so i can see a woc working for me too. i just wish this woc she found for me had silver hw. i really would rather have silver hw since i already own a jumbo flap with gold hw.


----------



## Nkh1

Ohhh I see . Yes , def don't settle . Get the bag you really want . &#128515;


----------



## tiffany089

nkouril said:


> Ohhh I see . Yes , def don't settle . Get the bag you really want . &#128515;



you're right. i'm just afraid of the big bad price increase lol. i hate those things! with my luck, i'll finally find the perfect bag just when they do the increase.


----------



## Nkh1

Wait wait im confused is there going to be another increase ??? Because the woc went from 1600 to 2100 roughly right ? If there's a increase coming im going to start a spree lol


----------



## tiffany089

nkouril said:


> Wait wait im confused is there going to be another increase ??? Because the woc went from 1600 to 2100 roughly right ? If there's a increase coming im going to start a spree lol



haha i have no idea! i didn't even know the woc existed until like a month ago. so there probably wont be.


----------



## tiffany089

and jesus christ on a cracker, that's a huge increase.


----------



## Nkh1

I know!! That's why I was freaking out for a minute lol not another increase !! Nooo lol .


----------



## tiffany089

haha sorry. don't listen to a newb like me! i think i just need to calm down and wait for the bag i really want. i don't think i'll be on a wait list for years if an sa found one for me today.


----------



## peace1029

glad that the forum is up again!

is there gonna be a price increase? nooo.. i haven't gotten my jumbo!


----------



## JessLovesTim

tiffany089 said:


> thanks. i just started following them.




Also I would call around to other stores to see if you can get on their waitlists- you never know! &#128522; I personally don't think they are as rare as people make them out to be.


----------



## tiffany089

JessLovesTim said:


> Also I would call around to other stores to see if you can get on their waitlists- you never know! &#128522; I personally don't think they are as rare as people make them out to be.



thanks, i will. i'm just too impatient for my own good.


----------



## JessLovesTim

tiffany089 said:


> thanks, i will. i'm just too impatient for my own good.




&#128515;I know the feeling all too well! I'll keep an eye out for you! There was someone on the Woc thread 4 days ago saying their SA had a camellia black woc with SHW but I know you wanted caviar...


----------



## tiffany089

JessLovesTim said:


> &#128515;I know the feeling all too well! I'll keep an eye out for you! There was someone on the Woc thread 4 days ago saying their SA had a camellia black woc with SHW but I know you wanted caviar...



aw, that's nice of you! i guess i don't mind lambskin. i've just never owned a chanel with caviar leather. i kind of wanted to try something different than i already own.


----------



## mimz1

Id say get both if you can. Get the woc in shw and the mini in gold!! U can never habe enough chanel!! Honestly though if you cant get both then id wait it out and get what ur heart really wants xxx


----------



## tiffany089

mimz1 said:


> Id say get both if you can. Get the woc in shw and the mini in gold!! U can never habe enough chanel!! Honestly though if you cant get both then id wait it out and get what ur heart really wants xxx



enabler! jk.


----------



## thecindy

Hi ladies!  I'll be going to Paris for the first time this December!  So excited!!!! I'm going to be stopping by the original Chanel store on Rue Cambon and cannot wait!! I'll also be visiting Rome as my last stop and wondered if anyone knows if the selections in Paris will be better than in Rome.

Any thoughts?


----------



## missjenn

tiffany089 said:


> enabler! jk.




Don't settle!! Wait for the one you want. I'll ask my SA to keep an eye out for one for you


----------



## tiffany089

missjenn said:


> Don't settle!! Wait for the one you want. I'll ask my SA to keep an eye out for one for you



thanks! i've taken all you ladies great advice, and i will not settle. i appreciate it!


----------



## calflu

I personally find WOC more useful than mini since I can throw in WOC to bigger bags 

I'd say if you really want a black caviar with silver hw then stick to it

They are very hard to find cuz they are seasonal but I'd say get what you want! 





tiffany089 said:


> i'm in a dilemma! ok, not really, but i'm undecided on what to do. i wanted to get a woc before a price increase, and i'd have to be put on a waiting list. not sure how long i'd be on one before a price increase. i really wanted a caviar woc with silver hw.
> 
> i was also thinking of getting a chanel mini instead of the woc, but i'm undecided on which one i want. i definitely don't think i need both.
> 
> i just got a message from a SA off this shopping app i use that she found a caviar woc for me but it's with gold hw. i'm tempted to just buy it because who knows how long i'd be on a wait list. i basically just don't want to pay more for an item if i can get it now.
> 
> should i just get it or wait it out? also, is the mini a better and more practical option? thoughts?


----------



## tiffany089

calflu said:


> I personally find WOC more useful than mini since I can throw in WOC to bigger bags
> 
> I'd say if you really want a black caviar with silver hw then stick to it
> 
> They are very hard to find cuz they are seasonal but I'd say get what you want!



thanks!


----------



## iS2Chanel

tiffany089 said:


> thanks! i've taken all you ladies great advice, and i will not settle. i appreciate it!




Just keep in mind the mini has a turnlock and the WOC a button closure. I really prefer the mini over the WOC because of this. You can easily buy a card case and put that inside a mini. Just food for thought


----------



## agumila

Hey guys, I have a random question. I just bought a charcoal jumbo classic flap. Do I need a little pouch for my keys? Do keys usually scratch the interior of the bag? I only carry 2 keys: my car key is electronic so it doesn't have sharp edges but my house key is a typical key. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## allure244

agumila said:


> Hey guys, I have a random question. I just bought a charcoal jumbo classic flap. Do I need a little pouch for my keys? Do keys usually scratch the interior of the bag? I only carry 2 keys: my car key is electronic so it doesn't have sharp edges but my house key is a typical key. Thanks in advance for your input!



It can scratch the interior slightly. I use a jewelry pouch (for example like the tiffanys blue pouch) to store my keys when I want to protect the interior of my purse from scratches.


----------



## agumila

allure244 said:


> It can scratch the interior slightly. I use a jewelry pouch (for example like the tiffanys blue pouch) to store my keys when I want to protect the interior of my purse from scratches.


Okay cool, that's a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## kittymoomoo

agumila said:


> Hey guys, I have a random question. I just bought a charcoal jumbo classic flap. Do I need a little pouch for my keys? Do keys usually scratch the interior of the bag? I only carry 2 keys: my car key is electronic so it doesn't have sharp edges but my house key is a typical key. Thanks in advance for your input!



I always use my LV 6 key holder whenever I'm using my handbags, also it'll protect your wallets too.


----------



## allure244

agumila said:


> Okay cool, that's a good idea. Thanks!



No problem. I actually got the idea from other tpfers.


----------



## baghagg

thecindy said:


> Hi ladies!  I'll be going to Paris for the first time this December!  So excited!!!! I'm going to be stopping by the original Chanel store on Rue Cambon and cannot wait!! I'll also be visiting Rome as my last stop and wondered if anyone knows if the selections in Paris will be better than in Rome.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I don't have first hand knowledge,  but from what I've read here on the forum in recent months, Italy (all locations ) doesn't have nearly the selection that Paris has. hth


----------



## thecindy

baghagg said:


> I don't have first hand knowledge,  but from what I've read here on the forum in recent months, Italy (all locations ) doesn't have nearly the selection that Paris has. hth




Thanks for the tip!  I've been reading the same here and there but I guess I was hoping.


----------



## ashi112211

Good evening ladies,

Hope you're all well and enjoying your friday evening. I've a quick question about Chanel repair and not sure if this is the right place to ask. So, I need to get one of my bag refurbished which is made of caviar leather.The piping of the bag is damaged and would also like to get the hardware polished . I'm not sure whom and where to contact for Chanel repair service.

I'd appreciate if someone can let me know the contact email/phone etc for repairs department or forward me to the correct thread if it's not the right place to ask.

Thanks so much for your help and have a great weekend.


----------



## calflu

You can call up boutique and they have repair specialist that can help you 


ashi112211 said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all well and enjoying your friday evening. I've a quick question about Chanel repair and not sure if this is the right place to ask. So, I need to get one of my bag refurbished which is made of caviar leather.The piping of the bag is damaged and would also like to get the hardware polished . I'm not sure whom and where to contact for Chanel repair service.
> 
> I'd appreciate if someone can let me know the contact email/phone etc for repairs department or forward me to the correct thread if it's not the right place to ask.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and have a great weekend.


----------



## Alienished

Hello everyone, I bought a chanel bag in bangkok for my girlfriend 2 weeks ago, however when I do the tax refund at the airport they took away my original receipt... Is there anyway to get it back?

I will be going to bangkok again end of december, is it possible for the store to print another copy? I paid by credit card. I emailed thailand chanel and suvarnabhumi airpot 2 weeks ago but they never gave me a reply yet... hope someone can help... Have a nice day people.


----------



## rose26

hi guys,

i have a quick question, i am a chanel newbie and am really confused about the sizing. with the black classic flap what is the difference between 'm/l' , 'jumbo' and 'maxi'- sorry if this is a really silly q but its not clearly written on the website!


----------



## calflu

Welcome! 

You should check out reference library 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...mensions-of-the-timeless-classics-485001.html


There are some others in reference library that you should check out and read



rose26 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have a quick question, i am a chanel newbie and am really confused about the sizing. with the black classic flap what is the difference between 'm/l' , 'jumbo' and 'maxi'- sorry if this is a really silly q but its not clearly written on the website!


----------



## purselover2244

This is so not healthy-think I'm totally developing a Chanel bag addiction!  Saved up for a classic flap, finally got it....and now am already jonesing for a Boy Bag!!


----------



## navnav

Can anyone tell me where i can get this? Thx!


----------



## allure244

navnav said:


> Can anyone tell me where i can get this? Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820582




Nordstrom got this in the small size for cruise 2015 but don't know if they have any left.


----------



## navnav

allure244 said:


> Nordstrom got this in the small size for cruise 2015 but don't know if they have any left.




tq so much for the info! &#128522;


----------



## belleendings

I'm going to Paris for spring break and I wanted to know how much a chanel medium classic flap bag is in euros at Paris. What store should I buy it in?


----------



## xianfang

I just wanna share my experience today. I went to the boutique with my m/l black flap. Becos the leather strap is peeling a little bit. It's really like 2mm. But it bothers me alot. My SA was nice to send it for chain replacement, she said if it bothers me.  But she also mentioned that it will happen sometimes with usage, it gets strecthed. So, even i got it changed, it will happen again.
i should hv taken a pic to show here.
anyway, it's gonna take 2mths at least.

Thennn i overheard someone came in and told chanel that her bag's chain is also broken,  and it's only been 3months since she bought it.

Also the boutique uses cadillac for leather lotion.

Just wanna share my experience &#9786;


----------



## tiffany089

$8,800?! 

i don't get this one....


----------



## JessLovesTim

tiffany089 said:


> $8,800?!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825528




Lol me either- but I guess if you are into collector pieces...


----------



## tiffany089

JessLovesTim said:


> Lol me either- but I guess if you are into collector pieces...



i like the one with the pink gummy bears in it, but 1. i wouldn't spend over $1000 for it, and 2. i'm almost 32. i don't think i can pull it off with anything in my closet lol.


----------



## JessLovesTim

tiffany089 said:


> i like the one with the pink gummy bears in it, but 1. i wouldn't spend over $1000 for it, and 2. i'm almost 32. i don't think i can pull it off with anything in my closet lol.




Where is that one? I don't see the gummy bears


----------



## JessLovesTim

tiffany089 said:


> i like the one with the pink gummy bears in it, but 1. i wouldn't spend over $1000 for it, and 2. i'm almost 32. i don't think i can pull it off with anything in my closet lol.



Oh I think you meant this one. I'm 26 and I don't think I can pull it off either lol


----------



## tiffany089

JessLovesTim said:


> Oh I think you meant this one. I'm 26 and I don't think I can pull it off either lol
> View attachment 2825612



yeah, that one! on second thought... i don't think i like it as much as i thought. i'm sure someone out there can rock it though!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tiffany089 said:


> $8,800?!
> 
> i don't get this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825528


lol... meet neither!  :giggles:

Some of the items Chanel bring out are GORGEOUS, some are so gorgeous you can't resist trying to buy them!  Some however are... well... just a  bit confusing?  lol 

Like you say though - someone out there will now model this very bag and make it look FAB!   x


----------



## tiffany089

i think candy crush saga should sue chanel, because i'm getting major CCS vibes.


----------



## tiffany089

question: do some chanel bags have cardboard in them to keep them structured?


----------



## georgiegirl27

tiffany089 said:


> i think candy crush saga should sue chanel, because i'm getting major CCS vibes.


Hahahaha....x


----------



## fmfv1

tiffany089 said:


> i think candy crush saga should sue chanel, because i'm getting major CCS vibes.





Quick question to all, have you seen the black Reissue both in ghw and shw/rhw in real life? How do they compare?  Which looked the most awesome? TIA!


----------



## Magv111

burberryprncess said:


> Great idea!  I love to chat!  It's never cold here in LA and I don't think we're ever going to have a winter here this year.  That's why I'm hitting North to Seattle, then Canada to experiment a white Christmas.  This will be my second Christmas in Canada.  The kids want to make a snowman.  My only problem is I can't wear any Chanel there.  With the unpredictable weather, I'll probably limited to only Burberry and LV damier.


I'm from Ottawa Canada and we just received 8 inches of snow on Dec 11....so yes I agree don't bring your Chanel bags to Canada


----------



## tutushopper

fmfv1 said:


> Quick question to all, have you seen the black Reissue both in ghw and shw/rhw in real life? How do they compare?  Which looked the most awesome? TIA!



It really just depends on which_ you_ like.


----------



## winks

what's on your chanel wishlist for 2015? 

For me:
*Chanel Le Boy Large in Black with SHW
*Espadrilles, all black Leather


----------



## Minion89

I have been waiting for a year know for my chanel... 
I reserved it and travelled all the Way too italy and they Then Said they made a mistake and the bag was not available &#128532;
Know Its finaly their and reserved and i Will get it next month&#128525;
My Classic flap bag jumbo size in beige caviar With gold hardware i am so happy&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
It Will be my first chanel bag&#128525;


----------



## Minion89

Does any one know if the red Classic flab bag in bright red With ghw is a Classic item?


----------



## Purselovn

How exciting. Merry cmas everyone! I thk im on chanel high. Purchased two chanel preloved bags in few months from eachother. I was curious to know anyones thoughts on a vintage flap from 1986-1990. Its in good condition right now w some scratches. Do u think the vintage pieces are more delicate or the same as the newer lambskins now? Thank u in advance.


----------



## MollieO

winks said:


> what's on your chanel wishlist for 2015?
> 
> For me:
> *Chanel Le Boy Large in Black with SHW
> *Espadrilles, all black Leather



Chanel Boy in Red SHW
Chanel Boy Chevron in Black GHW
Chanel Boy WOC- Black
Chanel WOC- Red patent 
Chanel 15 statement necklace 
Chanel ballet flats- pink
More and more Chanel crystal studs- I'm up to 8 pair now! 

I'll be lucky to get 2 on the list- I have house upgrades this year!


----------



## navnav

Hi, i juz bought this boy 2 days ago and only to realise that the flap is not aligned properly and the side view of the bag looks ridiculous. Is this normal for a small sized boy? Omg.. I feel so sad now. What should i do? Pls help me! &#128546;


----------



## aliciasomething

Hi, new member here. I apologize in advance for posting this here, but the "Chanel Serial Numbers" and "Chanel Hologram Stickers" thread seem dead, so it's unlikely that I would get answer. A few days ago, I bought my first Chanel bag, a medium flap in black caviar with silver hardware from the Chanel store at Yorkdale Mall in Toronto. It came with a serial card, but was lacking any sort of numbers in the bag's interior - so no hologram sticker. I know it's an actual Chanel store... but should I be concerned? 

In addition, there were 2 of the black caviar with silver hardware medium flaps in stock and the two leathers seemed to vary in that 1 seemed softer. 

Thanks.


----------



## poppers986

It's definitely in there, sometime its small and hidden in one of the pockets. It's not always on an extra piece of leather, check the pocket of the bag on the inside


----------



## aliciasomething

poppers986 said:


> It's definitely in there, sometime its small and hidden in one of the pockets. It's not always on an extra piece of leather, check the pocket of the bag on the inside


I did search all of the pockets and compartments, but I definitely didn't search thoroughly enough because I just found it with the use of a flashlight. Thanks so much!


----------



## Martini0317

I'm debating on getting rid of my Jumbo Classic Flap in Black Caviar SHW. I NEVER use it! I think it's just too flashy/impractical for every day use, but not fancy enough for special evening events. For every day use I prefer my Chanel tote, and evening events I prefer my m/l classic flap. Do you all think that the Jumbo flap is classic enough to keep even though i never use it now?


----------



## deltalady

Martini0317 said:


> I'm debating on getting rid of my Jumbo Classic Flap in Black Caviar SHW. I NEVER use it! I think it's just too flashy/impractical for every day use, but not fancy enough for special evening events. For every day use I prefer my Chanel tote, and evening events I prefer my m/l classic flap. Do you all think that the Jumbo flap is classic enough to keep even though i never use it now?



If you don't use it, sell it. It's wasted money in your closet.


----------



## georgiegirl27

deltalady said:


> If you don't use it, sell it. It's wasted money in your closet.


+1 - If you really don't use it and you don't see that situation changing anytime soon - sell it and use the money to buy something you WILL use and enjoy  x


----------



## Martini0317

Thanks guys! I'm just worried in 5-10 years I may change my mind and regret selling,  and my then the price will be through the roof!


----------



## belovaldi

Ladies, just wondering if anyone can help me quickly. Is there any Chanel store that open on Sunday in Paris? I will be in Paris this Sunday Jan 4th and left early Monday morning so Sunday is my only chance to score a new Reissue 

TIA!


----------



## belovaldi

And happy new year to everyone!!!


----------



## xianfang

aliciasomething said:


> Hi, new member here. I apologize in advance for posting this here, but the "Chanel Serial Numbers" and "Chanel Hologram Stickers" thread seem dead, so it's unlikely that I would get answer. A few days ago, I bought my first Chanel bag, a medium flap in black caviar with silver hardware from the Chanel store at Yorkdale Mall in Toronto. It came with a serial card, but was lacking any sort of numbers in the bag's interior - so no hologram sticker. I know it's an actual Chanel store... but should I be concerned?
> 
> In addition, there were 2 of the black caviar with silver hardware medium flaps in stock and the two leathers seemed to vary in that 1 seemed softer.
> 
> Thanks.



Its at the main compartment and locatedat bottom left side of the bag. I actually used my cell and snap the pic &#128522;. U should be able to find it.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

belovaldi said:


> Ladies, just wondering if anyone can help me quickly. Is there any Chanel store that open on Sunday in Paris? I will be in Paris this Sunday Jan 4th and left early Monday morning so Sunday is my only chance to score a new Reissue
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




No, not my knowledge but if you're flying out from CDG then there is a Chanel in terminal 2E. Hth!


----------



## belovaldi

PrettyPeanut said:


> No, not my knowledge but if you're flying out from CDG then there is a Chanel in terminal 2E. Hth!



Thanks Pretty Peanut, can I find Chanel bag too in the airport? Or just cosmetics?


----------



## PrettyPeanut

belovaldi said:


> Thanks Pretty Peanut, can I find Chanel bag too in the airport? Or just cosmetics?




You can buy bags, SLGs, RTW, shoes, etc. but no classics. I believe there's a thread under "Shopping" that discusses the CDG Chanel.


----------



## Martini0317

Martini0317 said:


> I'm debating on getting rid of my Jumbo Classic Flap in Black Caviar SHW. I NEVER use it! I think it's just too flashy/impractical for every day use, but not fancy enough for special evening events. For every day use I prefer my Chanel tote, and evening events I prefer my m/l classic flap. Do you all think that the Jumbo flap is classic enough to keep even though i never use it now?


So I decided to KEEP my jumbo flap... It's so classic and I feel I will regret it. Now I really want the Kisslock Timeless Clutch in Black Caviar but it's NOWHERE to be found...


----------



## ashflower

Hi guys, new member here. I just wanted to know you guys' opinion on young people wearing chanel. Does it bother you if you see a young person wearing chanel? 

It's just that I'm still young myself, but I work hard and I've been financially independent since I was 17 and I manage my finances well. However, it does bother me when I go out in public and hear people commenting about my clothing and bags and my age, and their first presumption is that I am spoiled by my parents, that I have a sugar daddy, or that I get my money by doing shady stuff, and none of this is true at all. :/ I don't find that I overdue it either, because I usually dress moderately, but do you guys find it appropriate for a young person to wear high-end things? (Objectively speaking and all; I know most shoppers here buy for themselves and not to please others, but that's another case in itself.)


----------



## kittymoomoo

ashflower said:


> Hi guys, new member here. I just wanted to know you guys' opinion on young people wearing chanel. Does it bother you if you see a young person wearing chanel?
> 
> It's just that I'm still young myself, but I work hard and I've been financially independent since I was 17 and I manage my finances well. However, it does bother me when I go out in public and hear people commenting about my clothing and bags and my age, and their first presumption is that I am spoiled by my parents, that I have a sugar daddy, or that I get my money by doing shady stuff, and none of this is true at all. :/ I don't find that I overdue it either, because I usually dress moderately, but do you guys find it appropriate for a young person to wear high-end things? (Objectively speaking and all; I know most shoppers here buy for themselves and not to please others, but that's another case in itself.)



I'm in my 50's and I love seeing young women carrying a Chanel bag. I'll often go up and say " I love your handbag".  When in was younger Chanel was carried mainly by older women. I'm so happy that has all changed!  Darling wear your Chanel with pride, it proves that you have style. I'm positive Coco Chanel would tell you the same thing.


----------



## misspanda88

I love it! I am 26yo going 27
and I think Chanel is just very sophisticated for a girl to carry.
So far I have a medium classic, gst and jumbo. dreaming of getting the boy but still saving up my hard work cash for that &#128513;


----------



## bunnyr

kittymoomoo said:


> I'm in my 50's and I love seeing young women carrying a Chanel bag. I'll often go up and say " I love your handbag".  When in was younger Chanel was carried mainly by older women. I'm so happy that has all changed!  Darling wear your Chanel with pride, it proves that you have style. I'm positive Coco Chanel would tell you the same thing.




Luxury goods has definitely changed its ways a lot and is more easily accessible to just about anyone, which isn't necessary a bad thing. As you said you worked hard for them so wear them proud!


----------



## addicted19

Hi all, new member here. I'm considering buying my first chanel piece - a wallet. I really really love the boy zip wallet and the store on castlereagh st sydney have one in. It's in lamb skin. I'm worried about it not being durable as I want something that will last me many years with everyday use. Does anybody know if they made the boy zip wallet in a grained type leather or is it only available in the lamb skin?


----------



## Arlene619

navnav said:


> View attachment 2844497
> View attachment 2844498
> 
> 
> Hi, i juz bought this boy 2 days ago and only to realise that the flap is not aligned properly and the side view of the bag looks ridiculous. Is this normal for a small sized boy? Omg.. I feel so sad now. What should i do? Pls help me! &#128546;




Omg what a gorgeous bag! &#128525;. Unfortunately I can't confirm if it's normal for the flap to stick out (that much) like that.. But I highly doubt it is. I have an old medium boy rhw n mine doesn't do that. I would definitely bring it back to Chanel and have a sales associate take a look at it. You pay so much for a bag you would expect it to be damn near perfect! Wish you the best. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## LovesCoco

Arlene619 said:


> Omg what a gorgeous bag! &#128525;. Unfortunately I can't confirm if it's normal for the flap to stick out (that much) like that.. But I highly doubt it is. I have an old medium boy rhw n mine doesn't do that. I would definitely bring it back to Chanel and have a sales associate take a look at it. You pay so much for a bag you would expect it to be damn near perfect! Wish you the best. Let us know how it works out.




I noticed several small wallets and a small boy bag at my local Sak's store with alignment issues. To me, it ruins the look and for that kind of money, it shouldn't be that way. I would take it back and exchange. It is a stunning bag, by the way!


----------



## mimz1

misspanda88 said:


> I love it! I am 26yo going 27
> and I think Chanel is just very sophisticated for a girl to carry.
> So far I have a medium classic, gst and jumbo. dreaming of getting the boy but still saving up my hard work cash for that &#128513;




Im 28yo 29 in aug, i agree with you chanel is sophisticated its timeless, i have a classic flap, boy bag, mini flap, woc and a few slg's im in love with chanel and sold all my LV and mulberry to by chanel and all in the last 6 months...kill me now!!! Im wanting another woc in caviar now as i dnt have any caviar in my collection and also another mini flap i think thats me done then....


----------



## mimz1

Just remembered may i ask some of you ladies that are more familiar with lambskin whether the leather transfers inside. I have the mini in black lambskin but my slg's that i want to use are a hot pink card hder and turquoise ocase both lambskin too would they get colour transfer from the bag. Thankyou all


----------



## kadyooo

Hi Ladies~  I have call chanel and it told me none of the chanel boutique or department store in the U.S. has this tweed bag  have anyone seem this  bag anywhere? maybe other country??? I want it so bad...........


----------



## laughtogether

hi! I'm new here and don't even know if I'm posting this in the right thread?! 

anyhow.. couple of days ago i order my self a pre-loved chanel le boy in beige lambskin old medium. and according to the site, who also has a store in stockholm (I live in sweden), the bag is in excellent condition and it was on the market for 30995 SEK ( 3248 EUR/3846 USD/2537 GBP) 

i picked up the bag yesterday at my local postoffice and when i opened it all up and saw the bag i was a bit disappointed. It has scratches on the inside of the flap and on the bag (where the flap closes). The scratches are perhaps from nails .. looks like it. according to the stores website pictures of the bag it only showed "light wear" like a bit of fading on the back, you know the wear you get from everyday use.

i contacted the store and they offered me 2700SEK (282EUR,335USD,221GBP) discount on the bag.. and now I'm torn, should i return it or be happy with the discount? 

Am i paying to much for this bag? What should i do? 

Sandra


----------



## sarahlouise06

laughtogether said:


> hi! I'm new here and don't even know if I'm posting this in the right thread?!
> 
> anyhow.. couple of days ago i order my self a pre-loved chanel le boy in beige lambskin old medium. and according to the site, who also has a store in stockholm (I live in sweden), the bag is in excellent condition and it was on the market for 30995 SEK ( 3248 EUR/3846 USD/2537 GBP)
> 
> i picked up the bag yesterday at my local postoffice and when i opened it all up and saw the bag i was a bit disappointed. It has scratches on the inside of the flap and on the bag (where the flap closes). The scratches are perhaps from nails .. looks like it. according to the stores website pictures of the bag it only showed "light wear" like a bit of fading on the back, you know the wear you get from everyday use.
> 
> i contacted the store and they offered me 2700SEK (282EUR,335USD,221GBP) discount on the bag.. and now I'm torn, should i return it or be happy with the discount?
> 
> Am i paying to much for this bag? What should i do?
> 
> Sandra


At the end of the day, if you're not 'EEEEEE ohmygoshaaaah' excited in love with your bag then there's no point in keeping it even if you feel sad at the thought of selling it on. That's my two cents anyway! There's no point in wasting money on something you won't completely love, cherish or use.


----------



## sarahlouise06

mimz1 said:


> Im 28yo 29 in aug, i agree with you chanel is sophisticated its timeless, i have a classic flap, boy bag, mini flap, woc and a few slg's im in love with chanel and sold all my LV and mulberry to by chanel and all in the last 6 months...kill me now!!! Im wanting another woc in caviar now as i dnt have any caviar in my collection and also another mini flap i think thats me done then....


I totally agree, Chanel is so timeless. I sold my 2.55 on ages ago and now I'm selling my Mulberry to fund my future jumbo caviar. I can't part with my Prada or LV just yet, ok I'll never part with my LV maybe the Prada but yes I'll do what I can do get this Chanel hehe


----------



## laughtogether

sarahlouise06 said:


> At the end of the day, if you're not 'EEEEEE ohmygoshaaaah' excited in love with your bag then there's no point in keeping it even if you feel sad at the thought of selling it on. That's my two cents anyway! There's no point in wasting money on something you won't completely love, cherish or use.



thank you! this bag is so gorgeous and i love it! i have a black boy bag new medium caviar leather which i use basically every day! and the beige one is perfect for summer. I'm gonna keep it!


----------



## that_claudz

Hi everyone! 

I am a new owner to a gorgeous Boy and I have posted at the Boy thread with no answer so was hoping someone could help! 

I have tried to search with no luck. Can anyone share tips or even better photos of how you store your Boy? 

I'm so used to tucking the chains in on my Classic Flap I'm not entirely sure what to do with my new bag! 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mimz1

sarahlouise06 said:


> I totally agree, Chanel is so timeless. I sold my 2.55 on ages ago and now I'm selling my Mulberry to fund my future jumbo caviar. I can't part with my Prada or LV just yet, ok I'll never part with my LV maybe the Prada but yes I'll do what I can do get this Chanel hehe




Im hoping to branch out to other brands and im wanting a couple of mini bags. I just fell out of love with LV due to the sheer number of fakes. I may get an LV in the future but something low key. Id love a jumbo too but ill be going down the preloved route when my funds have healed from the bashing i gave them &#128514;


----------



## sarahlouise06

mimz1 said:


> Im hoping to branch out to other brands and im wanting a couple of mini bags. I just fell out of love with LV due to the sheer number of fakes. I may get an LV in the future but something low key. Id love a jumbo too but ill be going down the preloved route when my funds have healed from the bashing i gave them &#128514;


Hehe I know I feel your pain I went a little spending mad last year, if I didn't want to travel as much as I do then I could buy more bags but since I do take trips it means I have to cut down be sensible. Boohoo! My obsession with makeup doesn't help matters either  

I considered going down the preloved route for a Chanel caviar jumbo in SHW but eventually decided against it, there seem to be SO many fakes and even a lot of preloved ones I stumble on are pretty worn which sucks. If I found a preloved one in amazing condition then I'd be all over that like I don't know what!!!


----------



## beanybaker

kadyooo said:


> Hi Ladies~  I have call chanel and it told me none of the chanel boutique or department store in the U.S. has this tweed bag  have anyone seem this  bag anywhere? maybe other country??? I want it so bad...........


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Tw...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item259cf8019c

It's got about 2 hours remaining, it looks great to me...... It's not my listing or anything, just saw this and trying to help


----------



## kadyooo

beanybaker said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Tw...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item259cf8019c
> 
> It's got about 2 hours remaining, it looks great to me...... It's not my listing or anything, just saw this and trying to help



Omg!!! it works through this link! the link you sent me through pm wasn't working, I am happy, will try to bid on it!!! many thanks~~


----------



## sarahlouise06

kadyooo said:


> Omg!!! it works through this link! the link you sent me through pm wasn't working, I am happy, will try to bid on it!!! many thanks~~


Hope you got it


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies!  Quick question as in my area I normally purchase my Chanel from NM or Saks as we do not have a boutique in my state.  I'm trying to order a relatively inexpensive piece of costume jewelry from one of the boutiques and they won't sell it to me since my name is not in their computer system.  Is this accurate?  It seems so backwards can someone advise?  Thanks!


----------



## TIME FOR ME

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies!  Quick question as in my area I normally purchase my Chanel from NM or Saks as we do not have a boutique in my state.  I'm trying to order a relatively inexpensive piece of costume jewelry from one of the boutiques and they won't sell it to me since my name is not in their computer system.  Is this accurate?  It seems so backwards can someone advise?  Thanks!


I don't know if you are resident in the UK or in the USA, but for the UK this sounds correct - at least in some of the boutiques.  

I have always purchased in boutique up until this year, but I do remember once asking when I visited a new boutique (not the one I usually visit), if a particular item could be ordered from home at a later date and if I could have the item posted out to me.  I was told that if my details were already in the system as a previous customer then yes.  If not, then no.

I don't know if the same applies in the USA, although I have since discovered that if you speak to the boutique a number of times or become familiar with an SA there, they can I think make it happen sometimes ...x


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies!  Quick question as in my area I normally purchase my Chanel from NM or Saks as we do not have a boutique in my state.  I'm trying to order a relatively inexpensive piece of costume jewelry from one of the boutiques and they won't sell it to me since my name is not in their computer system.  Is this accurate?  It seems so backwards can someone advise?  Thanks!







TIME FOR ME said:


> I don't know if you are resident in the UK or in the USA, but for the UK this sounds correct - at least in some of the boutiques.
> 
> I have always purchased in boutique up until this year, but I do remember once asking when I visited a new boutique (not the one I usually visit), if a particular item could be ordered from home at a later date and if I could have the item posted out to me.  I was told that if my details were already in the system as a previous customer then yes.  If not, then no.
> 
> I don't know if the same applies in the USA, although I have since discovered that if you speak to the boutique a number of times or become familiar with an SA there, they can I think make it happen sometimes ...x



Thanks for your fast response, TimeForMe!

Yes, I'm in the USA. I'm wanting to purchase from a USA boutique and the SA I'm dealing with is a referral from another TPFer. SA says it's corporate policy now that you have to be in 'the system' or their hands are tied.


----------



## TIME FOR ME

authenticplease said:


> Thanks for your fast response, TimeForMe!
> 
> Yes, I'm in the USA. I'm wanting to purchase from a USA boutique and the SA I'm dealing with is a referral from another TPFer. SA says it's corporate policy now that you have to be in 'the system' or their hands are tied.


hmmmm - is there any way one of your NM or Saks SA's could source the item?  

Can you pm me details, code, price etc of the item and I will try for you also if you like?   x


----------



## TIME FOR ME

authenticplease said:


> Thanks for your fast response, TimeForMe!
> 
> Yes, I'm in the USA. I'm wanting to purchase from a USA boutique and the SA I'm dealing with is a referral from another TPFer. SA says it's corporate policy now that you have to be in 'the system' or their hands are tied.


I just PM'd you  x


----------



## authenticplease

TIME FOR ME said:


> I just PM'd you  x



Thanks, TimeForMe


----------



## blondechild

I want a Maxi! :'( 

Finding one is harder than finding a Birkin! lol 

Regarding shipping policies, I've shopped at the boutique in the UK for years and they're always happy to ship and take my orders.

 However, boutiques in Paris are a bit tougher :/ They refuse to ship and deduct tax, I have to pay + tax and then have someone pick the purchase up from the boutique and ship it to me.


----------



## allure244

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies!  Quick question as in my area I normally purchase my Chanel from NM or Saks as we do not have a boutique in my state.  I'm trying to order a relatively inexpensive piece of costume jewelry from one of the boutiques and they won't sell it to me since my name is not in their computer system.  Is this accurate?  It seems so backwards can someone advise?  Thanks!




Yes. This is what I've been told by my local Chanel boutique. They will not sell and then ship an item if you do not have any purchase history and are not in their system.


----------



## Jujuma

I've been on the wait list for a black jumbo caviar flap whw since the first of the year...feels like forever.  How long do you think I'll have to wait? Was difficult to pick what I wanted, I had the lambskin in my paws, it probably would of been fine but I have a casual lifestyle and really didn't want to have to worry, still justifying choice! So...how long do you think I'll be waiting? Hate to drive my SA crazy! So anxious though!


----------



## beanybaker

Been waiting for a WOC so long now decided against it altogether, its almost impossible to buy anything this time of year, the stores i go to or call anyway have no stock after Christmas.

I did post this request on boy thread,,, if someone could answer please 
I'm trying to work out the practicality of the small boy (instead of WOC) and can find the overall measurements but not the internal space size.... if someone could measure it PLEASE or tell me if it will fit rayban sunglasses case xx


----------



## deltalady

beanybaker said:


> Been waiting for a WOC so long now decided against it altogether, its almost impossible to buy anything this time of year, the stores i go to or call anyway have no stock after Christmas.
> 
> I did post this request on boy thread,,, if someone could answer please
> I'm trying to work out the practicality of the small boy (instead of WOC) and can find the overall measurements but not the internal space size.... if someone could measure it PLEASE or tell me if it will fit rayban sunglasses case xx



Try searching on YouTube. I'm sure there are some videos that show what fits in a small boy bag. Mel Seldora comes to mind. I believe she posted one a few months back.


----------



## beanybaker

deltalady said:


> Try searching on YouTube. I'm sure there are some videos that show what fits in a small boy bag. Mel Seldora comes to mind. I believe she posted one a few months back.


Done YouTube, no good as I just need to know about Raybans as that's my main problem as the case is chunky


----------



## sarahlouise06

My heart has sank reading this, there's no way I'll get a jumbo caviar in SHW before summer and I don't want to buy preloved.


----------



## South Beach

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies!  Quick question as in my area I normally purchase my Chanel from NM or Saks as we do not have a boutique in my state.  I'm trying to order a relatively inexpensive piece of costume jewelry from one of the boutiques and they won't sell it to me since my name is not in their computer system.  Is this accurate?  It seems so backwards can someone advise?  Thanks!


Yes, that has been my experience.

SB


----------



## iS2Chanel

Hi ladies - is there a valentine bag coming out this spring? Do you know when valentine bags are usually released? I have read they are seasonal and it's not guaranteed one will be released every year. Thanks


----------



## Tsundere

iS2Chanel said:


> Hi ladies - is there a valentine bag coming out this spring? Do you know when valentine bags are usually released? I have read they are seasonal and it's not guaranteed one will be released every year. Thanks




I don't know, but I reeeeally hope so. I may have to cave and buy one, even though I told myself I was done. Guess I didn't really specify _how long_ I was done for. 
Every time I see a Valentine's bag, my heart flutters a little.. 

If one shows up in really really light pink ...oh boy.


----------



## Manhasset1

Hello all! Bought the red caviar WOC at CHANEL on rodeo drive after being told none were available at Saks a couple of blocks away. Perfect bag for Valentine's day!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Manhasset1 said:


> Hello all! Bought the red caviar WOC at CHANEL on rodeo drive after being told none were available at Saks a couple of blocks away. Perfect bag for Valentine's day!



Congratulations, I have a red one too.  Funny how Saks said none are available. Sometimes it pays to keep checking different sources.  Enjoy your woc, and yes we are both ready for Valentine's day!!


----------



## SunBunny

beanybaker said:


> Been waiting for a WOC so long now decided against it altogether, its almost impossible to buy anything this time of year, the stores i go to or call anyway have no stock after Christmas.
> 
> I did post this request on boy thread,,, if someone could answer please
> I'm trying to work out the practicality of the small boy (instead of WOC) and can find the overall measurements but not the internal space size.... if someone could measure it PLEASE or tell me if it will fit rayban sunglasses case xx




I have a small boy and the inside measures about 6 to 7 inches in length (since the sides fold inward and mine isn't broken in yet or anything) and the width is a little less than 2.5 inches. HTH!


----------



## iS2Chanel

Tsundere said:


> I don't know, but I reeeeally hope so. I may have to cave and buy one, even though I told myself I was done. Guess I didn't really specify _how long_ I was done for.
> Every time I see a Valentine's bag, my heart flutters a little..
> 
> If one shows up in really really light pink ...oh boy.




 I hear you xo maybe if we both cross our fingers one will show up for for each of us!!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

Manhasset1 said:


> Hello all! Bought the red caviar WOC at CHANEL on rodeo drive after being told none were available at Saks a couple of blocks away. Perfect bag for Valentine's day!






kittymoomoo said:


> Congratulations, I have a red one too.  Funny how Saks said none are available. Sometimes it pays to keep checking different sources.  Enjoy your woc, and yes we are both ready for Valentine's day!!




I know... But I want the trinklets!!!!!! Haha


----------



## beanybaker




----------



## beanybaker

SunBunny said:


> I have a small boy and the inside measures about 6 to 7 inches in length (since the sides fold inward and mine isn't broken in yet or anything) and the width is a little less than 2.5 inches. HTH!


 you are amazing...... Thanks so much


----------



## CC4ME

kittymoomoo said:


> Congratulations, I have a red one too.  Funny how Saks said none are available. Sometimes it pays to keep checking different sources.  Enjoy your woc, and yes we are both ready for Valentine's day!!


The WOC in red is beautiful.   I happen to see one at Neimans in Scottsdale just last week, ended up purchasing the large Golden Class Flap Bag due to having considerably more room, although thinner than most others its size.  I bought the red, you just can't be without at least one red bag in your collection!!!!   Enjoy


----------



## kittymoomoo

CC4ME said:


> The WOC in red is beautiful.   I happen to see one at Neimans in Scottsdale just last week, ended up purchasing the large Golden Class Flap Bag due to having considerably more room, although thinner than most others its size.  I bought the red, you just can't be without at least one red bag in your collection!!!!   Enjoy



Congratulations on your golden class flap. I totally agree the more Chanel red the better!!!


----------



## South Beach

D5791M said:


> Thank you very much)i will check right now




I just listed a bag on Tradesy for the first time late Friday night and already have two offers. However it's not a Chanel, but another high end designer bag.


----------



## angeles.cafe

iS2Chanel said:


> Hi ladies - is there a valentine bag coming out this spring? Do you know when valentine bags are usually released? I have read they are seasonal and it's not guaranteed one will be released every year. Thanks


 You've read my mind. I'm looking for a Valentine bag, bc this year is very special to me.


----------



## San2222

angeles.cafe said:


> You've read my mind. I'm looking for a Valentine bag, bc this year is very special to me.



Yup there is one in spring act I...I know Saks ordered it but this year, it's in exotic skin...


----------



## 3g girl

Shop hers.com


----------



## Jujuma

Oh no!!! A blizzard is on the way and my very first Chanel is due to be delivered tomorrow, a black caviar jumbo flap with whw. Will it make it to me in time?? Will I have to wait out the storm??? Stay tuned!


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> Oh no!!! A blizzard is on the way and my very first Chanel is due to be delivered tomorrow, a black caviar jumbo flap with whw. Will it make it to me in time?? Will I have to wait out the storm??? Stay tuned!



Oh Jujuma hopefully it will get to you before it gets really bad out.  Does the carrier typically come to you early or late in the day?   If it's coming from NM or BG they typically use fedex here.  Good luck,  I'll be thinking of you,  keep us posted.


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> Oh Jujuma hopefully it will get to you before it gets really bad out.  Does the carrier typically come to you early or late in the day?   If it's coming from NM or BG they typically use fedex here.  Good luck,  I'll be thinking of you,  keep us posted.




I didn


----------



## Jujuma

Opps! I didn't get tracking info but Saks by UPS, I think. But going to my friends then I have to pick up there. It's going to be close!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

angeles.cafe said:


> You've read my mind. I'm looking for a Valentine bag, bc this year is very special to me.




Like San2222 said its in exotic this year - i think Python. It's a bit too special in Python for me so I'm going to give it a skip. Plus python is banned in Australia. If you get it show us a picture, pretty please!!!!


----------



## angeles.cafe

iS2Chanel said:


> Like San2222 said its in exotic this year - i think Python. It's a bit too special in Python for me so I'm going to give it a skip. Plus python is banned in Australia. If you get it show us a picture, pretty please!!!!


Thank you iS2Chanel and San222. I stopped by at NM, and the SA showed me the pic in her book. It's a light pink python with charm on it (if I remember correctly). The other one for Valentine is a big red patent zipped pouch with a little heart and a lady bug on it, I saw it in person, but I'm not getting either of them. I wish they have a pink or red flap with heart charm on it as they did last year. I'm dieing to have a red or pink caviar flap.


----------



## iS2Chanel

angeles.cafe said:


> Thank you iS2Chanel and San222. I stopped by at NM, and the SA showed me the pic in her book. It's a light pink python with charm on it (if I remember correctly). The other one for Valentine is a big red patent zipped pouch with a little heart and a lady bug on it, I saw it in person, but I'm not getting either of them. I wish they have a pink or red flap with heart charm on it as they did last year. I'm dieing to have a red or pink caviar flap.




Oh I haven't seen a pic of the Python! What kind of charm is it? 

I have seen the o-case. It's cute, but I'm not a fan of the patent red. 

I'm totally with you - a pink, red or black in mini would be perfect &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## angeles.cafe

iS2Chanel said:


> Oh I haven't seen a pic of the Python! What kind of charm is it?
> 
> I have seen the o-case. It's cute, but I'm not a fan of the patent red.
> 
> I'm totally with you - a pink, red or black in mini would be perfect &#10084;&#65039;


Honestly I don't remember the charm, because I know that I'm not gonna get the Python (it's so delicate and expensive), so I didn't pay attention to it.

I haven't had any flap yet, so I'm hunting one now.


----------



## FBIwife

Hi TPFers, I have a question and I was curious...

Do you know there are ever exist any, "Chanel meet- up" DC, VA, MD area TPF Chanel lovers members??
I sometimes go to Tyson VA area for shopping and often seen ladies who carries their beautiful Chanels ( include myself..i always carry my Chanels 
and I was just wondering if there are such fun group exist 

I probably should open my own thread for this question once but I don't come here often and wanted to ask here quickly if it is the right place to ask, but please correct me if i was wrong...Thanks!


----------



## Cmbrs

Hi, Does chanel small lambskin silver hardware 'made in france' stamp definitely has to be the opposite of 'chanel' stamp inside? Help please. Thank you &#128522;


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> Opps! I didn't get tracking info but Saks by UPS, I think. But going to my friends then I have to pick up there. It's going to be close!!



Anything Jujuma??


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> Anything Jujuma??




Got it! But with this silly storm I can't get 5 min alone to play and post pics but i will!!! Although my son is saying we will be losing power and I will be losing Internet so stay tuned!! Love it so far.


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> Got it! But with this silly storm I can't get 5 min alone to play and post pics but i will!!! Although my son is saying we will be losing power and I will be losing Internet so stay tuned!! Love it so far.



So happy for you. . Ps. I SO know the feeling of being couped up with dh, kids, pets, etc without 5 minutes alone to check out the new bag  (for some reason,  mine always come to me on a Friday or Saturday when everyone's home .  Looking forward to the reveal


----------



## lovemelon

Does anyone know if finding a patent ml Chanel in black is rare? Or does stores normally carry it?


----------



## South Beach

lovemelon said:


> Does anyone know if finding a patent ml Chanel in black is rare? Or does stores normally carry it?




I just received one last month, not to hard at all. If your are in the states I would try BG or NM first. Btw she is beautiful and I just love her! Good luck, SB


----------



## lovemelon

South Beach said:


> I just received one last month, not to hard at all. If your are in the states I would try BG or NM first. Btw she is beautiful and I just love her! Good luck, SB




I just got one. I love it but I like more hard to find colors/designs... So I'm not too sure about it


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> So happy for you. . Ps. I SO know the feeling of being couped up with dh, kids, pets, etc without 5 minutes alone to check out the new bag  (for some reason,  mine always come to me on a Friday or Saturday when everyone's home .  Looking forward to the reveal




Pics will come. Rushing to get out today but I noticed indentations on the outside back of my bag where the flaps meet on the inside. SA said this is normal. True? I can't believe I didn't notice first thing! TIA


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> Pics will come. Rushing to get out today but I noticed indentations on the outside back of my bag where the flaps meet on the inside. SA said this is normal. True? I can't believe I didn't notice first thing! TIA



I think it happens on brand new bags when they are put away without the felt in place to take the brunt of the stress of chains when closed; brand new fresh out of the box at store normally have felt in place, so perhaps this one was sold then returned...  This will happen over time (perhaps) with everyday use.  I always put my bags away with felt to prevent, or at least minimize, this circumstance.


----------



## georgiegirl27

baghagg said:


> I think it happens on brand new bags when they are put away without the felt in place to take the brunt of the stress of chains when closed; brand new fresh out of the box at store normally have felt in place, so perhaps this one was sold then returned...  This will happen over time (perhaps) with everyday use.  I always put my bags away with felt to prevent, or at least minimize, this circumstance.


I would agree with baghagg, I noticed this happening on one of my bags.  It was fine in the store and then when I got it home, the marks were there, but it was obviously because the felts had been removed - I just replaced the felts and it has been fine ever since  

Store well and ensure the protective felts are in place the indentations should be kept to a minimum  x


----------



## vivelebag

Just recently the SA brought me a never before unwrapped bag. When boxing it back up for purchase she removed the felt as if to throw it away and I had to ask her for it back!


----------



## rei35

*Is Pink PTT available for this season??* I just saw this girl I follow on IG put up a pic of it and said she got it today.


----------



## georgiegirl27

There was a photo recently on the forum of a black chevron flap with gold hardware but I can't find it now - could anyone point me to it please?  Thank x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Ignore last post please ladies - I just found it - Thank You  x


----------



## Jujuma

Thanks everyone for responding to my panic! Stopped by the Chanel boutique today, not where I bought it, because I felt they would be less biased if something was wrong. All bags do indeed have what I'm talking about. It's the stitching where the flaps meet on the inside of the bag. I have no idea why I never noticed before!
	

		
			
		

		
	



That picture looks the most extreme because of the sunlight and angle. I will post a picture of my new bag at it's most beautiful the very second I take a selfie I don't hate. I def need help in the selfie department, everybody else's always looks so beautiful! I was just at the mall and ran into a friend who said I looked extremely chic. I just had on new trouser sweats but with a nice sweater, long black coat and of course my beautiful bag which could make a paper bag look chic. So I ran to the nearest bathroom to try and get a picture, couldn't get it. Not giving up yet. Stay tuned...


----------



## angeles.cafe

Hello Experts!

I'm interested in these mini, do you think they are worth the price. I want an easy everyday used. Here they are:
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-rectangular-mini-flap-black-74713

https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-iridescent-caviar-quilted-mini-flap-pink-new-64570

Thank you very much for your respond!


----------



## luvprada

Jujuma said:


> Thanks everyone for responding to my panic! Stopped by the Chanel boutique today, not where I bought it, because I felt they would be less biased if something was wrong. All bags do indeed have what I'm talking about. It's the stitching where the flaps meet on the inside of the bag. I have no idea why I never noticed before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877900
> 
> That picture looks the most extreme because of the sunlight and angle. I will post a picture of my new bag at it's most beautiful the very second I take a selfie I don't hate. I def need help in the selfie department, everybody else's always looks so beautiful! I was just at the mall and ran into a friend who said I looked extremely chic. I just had on new trouser sweats but with a nice sweater, long black coat and of course my beautiful bag which could make a paper bag look chic. So I ran to the nearest bathroom to try and get a picture, couldn't get it. Not giving up yet. Stay tuned...



I have the same problem so if anyone has a trick to take a selfie it would be appreciated. Any I've tried went into the trash


----------



## Jujuma

Yes^^^^. At least I know it's not just me! Have any of you seen the cartoon on utube of the little cartoon characters where the wife/gf is explaining to the husband/bf why she needs a Chanel classic for Christmas? It is hysterical, when I showed my husband he was laughing so hard he was actually crying, dangerous cuz he was on the treadmill at the time! I would link it but parts of it have really bad language so don't watch if that offends you. I think if you just put Chanel Christmas cartoon in Utube search it should come up. But please if bad language offends don't watch. My husband could relate to the line about how I was "saving him money by buying my Chanel now" and here I thought it was so original!


----------



## Jujuma

Another warning about the cartoon, it is poking fun at Chanel but they also hit Starbucks, Subway, airplane flight attendants/customers. You just have to take it with a grain of salt. Now I wish I didn't post. I have a Chanel, just got it, love it, want more, was not offended. It is in the Southpark branch of humor, so please be forewarned.


----------



## Jujuma

Alright I watched it again without my husband laughing, I live in a house of all men. It's language is very very very bad. Please don't watch unless you live with all men and are use to Southpark and family guy. Please don't ban me...I was just staring to feel at home. Should of watched it without my husbands laugh track! So sorry. But the characters are cute so what comes out of their mouths is even more shocking! Let's just ignore my last three posts and put it up to I was up all night with a bad tooth and was at the dentist at 8am. Will be good from now on and think before I post. Remember I love Chanel and carry one, everyday since the second I got it.


----------



## Candicetran

Hi can someone tell me if my boy is calf or lamb? I bought it on dec 2014 in hongkong. Thanks!


----------



## South Beach

Jujuma said:


> Thanks everyone for responding to my panic! Stopped by the Chanel boutique today, not where I bought it, because I felt they would be less biased if something was wrong. All bags do indeed have what I'm talking about. It's the stitching where the flaps meet on the inside of the bag. I have no idea why I never noticed before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877900
> 
> That picture looks the most extreme because of the sunlight and angle. I will post a picture of my new bag at it's most beautiful the very second I take a selfie I don't hate. I def need help in the selfie department, everybody else's always looks so beautiful! I was just at the mall and ran into a friend who said I looked extremely chic. I just had on new trouser sweats but with a nice sweater, long black coat and of course my beautiful bag which could make a paper bag look chic. So I ran to the nearest bathroom to try and get a picture, couldn't get it. Not giving up yet. Stay tuned...




You are just too cute!  Ok I am going to need to know what kind off footwear you wore with your sweat trousers? I love the ST look, but get stuck with what footwear to wear!

Oh and your bag is beautiful and yes all the bags are stitched in that manor. I too had to do a double take when I purchased my first classic.

TIA and enjoy your new Chanel!


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> Thanks everyone for responding to my panic! Stopped by the Chanel boutique today, not where I bought it, because I felt they would be less biased if something was wrong. All bags do indeed have what I'm talking about. It's the stitching where the flaps meet on the inside of the bag. I have no idea why I never noticed before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877900
> 
> That picture looks the most extreme because of the sunlight and angle. I will post a picture of my new bag at it's most beautiful the very second I take a selfie I don't hate. I def need help in the selfie department, everybody else's always looks so beautiful! I was just at the mall and ran into a friend who said I looked extremely chic. I just had on new trouser sweats but with a nice sweater, long black coat and of course my beautiful bag which could make a paper bag look chic. So I ran to the nearest bathroom to try and get a picture, couldn't get it. Not giving up yet. Stay tuned...



I totally misunderstood your description. .  You  meant the stitching on the outside where it looks pinched.  So sorry,  Jujuma.  I could have saved you the trouble... totally normal.


----------



## MaryJoe84

Candicetran said:


> Hi can someone tell me if my boy is calf or lamb? I bought it on dec 2014 in hongkong. Thanks!



looks like lambskin to me!


----------



## dxs

Hi everyone, just looking for a tote from chanel. I can't believe chanel pricing. I live in asia, and I saw this seasonal tote 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I thought it is cute, casual, and blue. But the price is in my local boutique is USD 4,880. I was so shocked !! For comparison, m/l classic flap is USD 6,000. This tote is more expensive than GST. &#128532;.  I tried the GST and PST and they both does not work for me. I was lookihg for timeless tote too but they dont have it in stock. It is a very casual chic bag though.


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> I totally misunderstood your description. .  You  meant the stitching on the outside where it looks pinched.  So sorry,  Jujuma.  I could have saved you the trouble... totally normal.




I know, I explained it bad. It bothers me a little bit. Only because, and I love my bag, I think the flap is unnecessary. The bag would be lighter without it and those marks wouldn't be on the outside. That said it does make a good spot for a card case and money.


----------



## Jujuma

South Beach said:


> You are just too cute!  Ok I am going to need to know what kind off footwear you wore with your sweat trousers? I love the ST look, but get stuck with what footwear to wear!
> 
> Oh and your bag is beautiful and yes all the bags are stitched in that manor. I too had to do a double take when I purchased my first classic.
> 
> TIA and enjoy your new Chanel!




Going off topic here. I think it's about finding the right sweat trousers for your body first. I'm short and have never looked good in sweats, always looked dumpy. Mine our the skinny trouser sweat from JCrew. The leg is narrow and they are slouchy on top with back pockets that help out the rear view. They also have a little tight cuff around the ankle, for some reason that looks better when you roll it once. The day my friend saw me I had them tucked into short moto boots. I have an outfit in mind I can't wait to wear, the pants (which are a dark gray, almost like a flannel trouser), a tight deep v beaded tank in gray tones, a blackish gray oversize cardigan (thick and kinda hangs off the shoulder with thumb holes) and black suede round toe wedge pumps. I have no idea where to wear it, but it looks really good on, lol. But these pants really look good with everything from short boots to ballet flats. Since you are "South Beach" they'd probably work with all kinds of sandals too, you lucky girl!


----------



## mellymel

Hi, does anyone knows what's the price for this key pouch in France and London? Thanks a lot


----------



## mellymel

Kindly let me know if you know the price of this wallet too. Thank you!


----------



## San2222

mellymel said:


> Kindly let me know if you know the price of this wallet too. Thank you!



Euro 670 incl tax


----------



## jenniferx430

I was wondering if I can use my 3 year old's passport to buy another bag in Europe? Thanks for any info!


----------



## sassytexan15

Hi All,

I will be traveling to Paris from the US in about 2.5 weeks. I want to purchase either the Classic Flap Small or Medium/Large or the Reissue 2.55 Small. I called the Chanel customer service line and they said there is a wait list for all 3 handbags in the US, as I wanted to know what the current prices are. However, I called my local Chanel store and they have 1 of each in stock. When I calculate the price difference between the US and the Euro, it's almost $1000 USD which is HUGE (once you get back the 13% post VAT return). Is this actually realistic or am I calculating incorrectly?

For example, the classic flap small is 3400 Euros. Is the VAT already included or do I add the 20%?  However, if the price difference is not really more than $200, I would rather buy it in the states so I won't have to deal with the customs tax upon re-entering the US. I also plan on purchasing a Louis Vuitton and Goyard bag while in Paris, but I would love the experience of the Rue Cambon store.

Help, please.


----------



## jenniferx430

sassytexan15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be traveling to Paris from the US in about 2.5 weeks. I want to purchase either the Classic Flap Small or Medium/Large or the Reissue 2.55 Small. I called the Chanel customer service line and they said there is a wait list for all 3 handbags in the US, as I wanted to know what the current prices are. However, I called my local Chanel store and they have 1 of each in stock. When I calculate the price difference between the US and the Euro, it's almost $1000 USD which is HUGE (once you get back the 13% post VAT return). Is this actually realistic or am I calculating incorrectly?
> 
> For example, the classic flap small is 3400 Euros. Is the VAT already included or do I add the 20%?  However, if the price difference is not really more than $200, I would rather buy it in the states so I won't have to deal with the customs tax upon re-entering the US. I also plan on purchasing a Louis Vuitton and Goyard bag while in Paris, but I would love the experience of the Rue Cambon store.
> 
> Help, please.




3400 euros is what you will be paying.  3409 is already including the 20% vat.  At the airport you get partial of the vat back.  

Definitely shop at the rue cambon store, they have special packaging that is only offered at rue cambon.


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi all, does anyone know what year my m/l lambskin double flap with GHW is from if the authenticity card 8 digit number begins with 13? I no longer have the receipt but just can't remember how old it is. Thank you.


----------



## ml143

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know what year my m/l lambskin double flap with GHW is from if the authenticity card 8 digit number begins with 13? I no longer have the receipt but just can't remember how old it is. Thank you.




It's from 2009-2010


----------



## dioraddict15

ml143 said:


> It's from 2009-2010




Thank you so much.&#127799;


----------



## KatCampbell

Dumb question, but I have never bought from a boutique before, only NM. In the NY (57th) store, do they automatically wrap your bags in ribbon/camellias or must I ask? I'm planning on buying either a small rocks bag or a coco shine (maybe a mini too, but only if they have any that aren't chevron, which is doubtful).


----------



## georgiegirl27

KatCampbell said:


> Dumb question, but I have never bought from a boutique before, only NM. In the NY (57th) store, do they automatically wrap your bags in ribbon/camellias or must I ask? I'm planning on buying either a small rocks bag or a coco shine (maybe a mini too, but only if they have any that aren't chevron, which is doubtful).


All Chanel boutiques in the UK gift wrap all purchases with the full regalia of boxes, ribbons and Camellias 

I hope you have a GREAT day at the boutique - it is a lovely experience  xx


----------



## KatCampbell

georgiegirl27 said:


> All Chanel boutiques in the UK gift wrap all purchases with the full regalia of boxes, ribbons and Camellias
> 
> I hope you have a GREAT day at the boutique - it is a lovely experience  xx



Thank you dear! I am very excited!


----------



## georgiegirl27

KatCampbell said:


> Thank you dear! I am very excited!


You should also get the lovely CHANEL letterheaded sales invoice too - they are not usually available at the department stores as receipts there are usually Bloomingdales, Saks, NM receipts  

The only thing that you should be aware of is that in the stores the refund and exchange policy usually matches the STORE policy.  In the boutiques, the policy can be different - they usually have a notice near to the payment desk so make sure you take a look as it can sometimes offer an exchange but no refund?    Hope that helps  x


----------



## KatCampbell

georgiegirl27 said:


> You should also get the lovely CHANEL letterheaded sales invoice too - they are not usually available at the department stores as receipts there are usually Bloomingdales, Saks, NM receipts
> 
> The only thing that you should be aware of is that in the stores the refund and exchange policy usually matches the STORE policy.  In the boutiques, the policy can be different - they usually have a notice near to the payment desk so make sure you take a look as it can sometimes offer an exchange but no refund?    Hope that helps  x



Yes, that helps a lot! You are too kind!


----------



## sassytexan15

jenniferx430 said:


> 3400 euros is what you will be paying.  3409 is already including the 20% vat.  At the airport you get partial of the vat back.
> 
> Definitely shop at the rue cambon store, they have special packaging that is only offered at rue cambon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882656



Now I am trying to figure out how much the duty tax will be, once I return to the US. Right now with the exchange rate and after the VAT, the price is $3500. Does that sound right for a classic flap?


----------



## jenniferx430

sassytexan15 said:


> Now I am trying to figure out how much the duty tax will be, once I return to the US. Right now with the exchange rate and after the VAT, the price is $3500. Does that sound right for a classic flap?




Have you always paid a duty tax?


----------



## sassytexan15

Sadly, you have to pay upon your return to the States. $800 individual or $1600 for a couple is what you are allowed before paying duty.

If you don't declare your all of your purchases, they can: 1.) A very expensive bag will be confiscated 2.) You will be on their list every time you go through customs for questioning 3.) Pay an extremely big fine for lying to the customs official.

$3400 sounds too good to be true. I am wanting the classic or reissue, and it is at least $5000 USD for the small classic. Especially since the Euro is almost 1 to 1 to USD.


----------



## xianfang

I dont get it..what if we carry the chanel bag from usa and then coming back to usa again? How do they know if we bought it in usa (we paid tax already)?
even if we bought the bag outside usa, how do they know it?


----------



## jenniferx430

sassytexan15 said:


> Sadly, you have to pay upon your return to the States. $800 individual or $1600 for a couple is what you are allowed before paying duty.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't declare your all of your purchases, they can: 1.) A very expensive bag will be confiscated 2.) You will be on their list every time you go through customs for questioning 3.) Pay an extremely big fine for lying to the customs official.
> 
> 
> 
> $3400 sounds too good to be true. I am wanting the classic or reissue, and it is at least $5000 USD for the small classic. Especially since the Euro is almost 1 to 1 to USD.




I always declare my goods and on the back I list the items too.  But I guess it's up to customs if they decide to tax you.


----------



## sassytexan15

xianfang said:


> I dont get it..what if we carry the chanel bag from usa and then coming back to usa again? How do they know if we bought it in usa (we paid tax already)?
> even if we bought the bag outside usa, how do they know it?


If you are a U.S. resident and purchased a bag in Paris, you have to declare your items in order to re-enter the U.S. Your passport number is used for the VAT and they can track you down. You will run the risk of having your purchases taken away and will forever be gone. Customs will figure it out and you will get caught. It is different if you bought it in the states or already paid the duty tax.


----------



## sassytexan15

jenniferx430 said:


> I always declare my goods and on the back I list the items too.  But I guess it's up to customs if they decide to tax you.


How much did you save buying there versus US? That is what will make me decide


----------



## gail13

sassytexan15 said:


> How much did you save buying there versus US? That is what will make me decide



I bought a classic flap in Paris a few years ago and I think we saved about $500.  However the night before we left,  I noticed a issue with my bag that I had overlooked in my excitement at finally finding something I wanted.  It was a real nightmare as the boutiques were closed and upon our return to the US, I had to find someone to take pity on me from Chanel US, and they are not obligated to do so.  I did eventually talk to a regional mgr who exchanged the bag-but it was not for the one I really wanted.  It was on the brink of a price increase so I bought a jumbo in another color.  Any of the funds we saved were wiped out and the hassle factor was huge.

Be very sure of the bag you buy.  Chanel Paris and Chanel US operate differently.  I felt the Paris SA pulled a fast one on me by giving me a bag that had a issue a novice wouldn't notice.  I also found the SA's to not be as patient there.  

I would buy a bag again, but only after very careful inspection.  I am now a more educated buyer thanks to TPF.

I did declare it but customs didn't make us pay anything upon entry back into the US.


----------



## Han0007

Hello 

I´m new here 

Trying to learn more about Chanel, among others. I live in Norway, we don&#8217;t have a Chanel store or any good vintage stores that sells Chanel. The online marked (and pay a lot of taxes), or going to others counties is the only opportunities for a Norwegian girl that has fallen in love with Chanel, hihi 

I hope to get tips, learn a lot and get inspiration from this forum


----------



## ml143

Han0007 said:


> Hello
> 
> I´m new here
> 
> Trying to learn more about Chanel, among others. I live in Norway, we dont have a Chanel store or any good vintage stores that sells Chanel. The online marked (and pay a lot of taxes), or going to others counties is the only opportunities for a Norwegian girl that has fallen in love with Chanel, hihi
> 
> I hope to get tips, learn a lot and get inspiration from this forum




Hi Han0007  I'm also new here and I live in Denmark. You can try to look at www.trendsales.dk, I think it also has a norweigan site. You can find some authentic vintage chanels there and that way you don't have to pay extra taxes  hope it helps


----------



## angeles.cafe

Today I saw pictures of fake Chanel bags that a friend of mine (I know her via FB) post and have people order. I feel sick in my stomach. I know buying authentic or fake one depend on ourselves, but I don't know why I can't stand seeing ads for fake.


----------



## sweetbeans

Hello ladies, I'm a newbie here planning on purchasing my first chanel soon. I just checked with two Saks and neither of them has a CF in black caviar/gold hardware. :/ Does anyone know any SA who might have one? Also, has anyone been on a wait list and bought the bag, and if so, how long did it take for you?


----------



## Vaninnocent

sweetbeans said:


> Hello ladies, I'm a newbie here planning on purchasing my first chanel soon. I just checked with two Saks and neither of them has a CF in black caviar/gold hardware. :/ Does anyone know any SA who might have one? Also, has anyone been on a wait list and bought the bag, and if so, how long did it take for you?


Hey! Post this question in the "In Search Of" thread in the shopping forum and someone should be able to help you out! When I got my m/l in black caviar and silver, I literally "waited" on the list for 4 days. Hopefully you'll have a similar experience-- good luck!


----------



## sweetbeans

Vaninnocent said:


> Hey! Post this question in the "In Search Of" thread in the shopping forum and someone should be able to help you out! When I got my m/l in black caviar and silver, I literally "waited" on the list for 4 days. Hopefully you'll have a similar experience-- good luck!




Thank you for directing me to the right thread! Will do.


----------



## calflu

I saw your post in ISO. 

You don't have PM function yet so I can't pm you. Pls keep posting and responding and you will get pm function when you hit 10 posts

Getting on reserve list is the best way. 


Saks have them in stock. Usually Saks SAs can pull inventory from other stores thru location orders. And stores with inventory will fill the orders but I know right now no saks stores are willing to give up their classic flaps to other stores. 


So I had to call up 3 SAs before I hit one that had it in store. &#128532;





sweetbeans said:


> Hello ladies, I'm a newbie here planning on purchasing my first chanel soon. I just checked with two Saks and neither of them has a CF in black caviar/gold hardware. :/ Does anyone know any SA who might have one? Also, has anyone been on a wait list and bought the bag, and if so, how long did it take for you?


----------



## calflu

Welcome!! 


I thought Chanel ships within Europe! Don't forget to check out reference library. &#128513;



Han0007 said:


> Hello
> 
> I´m new here
> 
> Trying to learn more about Chanel, among others. I live in Norway, we dont have a Chanel store or any good vintage stores that sells Chanel. The online marked (and pay a lot of taxes), or going to others counties is the only opportunities for a Norwegian girl that has fallen in love with Chanel, hihi
> 
> I hope to get tips, learn a lot and get inspiration from this forum


----------



## Han0007

calflu said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> 
> I thought Chanel ships within Europe! Don't forget to check out reference library. &#128513;



Thank you!


----------



## Han0007

ml143 said:


> Hi Han0007  I'm also new here and I live in Denmark. You can try to look at www.trendsales.dk, I think it also has a norweigan site. You can find some authentic vintage chanels there and that way you don't have to pay extra taxes  hope it helps



Hei! 

I have looked at trandsales, and there is some good stuff there  It seems like the best tings mostly are from Denmark and Sweden, but beside the taxes, there are possible to do a scoop there  
Maybe you also have some tips for good vintages stores in Copenhagen or Berlin? Going to Berlin next weekend, and would love to take a weekend trip to Copenhagen in the spring


----------



## ml143

Han0007 said:


> Hei!
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at trandsales, and there is some good stuff there  It seems like the best tings mostly are from Denmark and Sweden, but beside the taxes, there are possible to do a scoop there
> 
> Maybe you also have some tips for good vintages stores in Copenhagen or Berlin? Going to Berlin next weekend, and would love to take a weekend trip to Copenhagen in the spring




Yeah, you can find some pretty good stuff in there. &#128522; 
hmm, I've never been in Berlin yet, so I don't know, but I would love to go there one day, so at that time you can maybe recommend me some vintage shops, hehe..
But Copenhagen has many small vintage shops, such as Magnolia's Luksus 2ndhand, Lula 2ndhand Luxery, Times Up Vintage, Decor, Haberdash and Bakkekilde Vintage & Jewellry. There are also 2 vintage shops at northern Copenhagen, but I haven't been at those before. The Bakkekilde Vintage has an Instagram profile, you could look them up if you want: bakkekildecph. &#128522;


----------



## sweetbeans

calflu said:


> I saw your post in ISO.
> 
> You don't have PM function yet so I can't pm you. Pls keep posting and responding and you will get pm function when you hit 10 posts
> 
> Getting on reserve list is the best way.
> 
> 
> Saks have them in stock. Usually Saks SAs can pull inventory from other stores thru location orders. And stores with inventory will fill the orders but I know right now no saks stores are willing to give up their classic flaps to other stores.
> 
> 
> So I had to call up 3 SAs before I hit one that had it in store. &#128532;



oops, I didn't know my PM function wasn't working. Were you able to get one?


----------



## calflu

you don't have enough # of posts yet. once you reach it you will get it.
Yes I got mine!



sweetbeans said:


> oops, I didn't know my PM function wasn't working. Were you able to get one?


----------



## Han0007

ml143 said:


> Yeah, you can find some pretty good stuff in there. &#128522;
> hmm, I've never been in Berlin yet, so I don't know, but I would love to go there one day, so at that time you can maybe recommend me some vintage shops, hehe..
> But Copenhagen has many small vintage shops, such as Magnolia's Luksus 2ndhand, Lula 2ndhand Luxery, Times Up Vintage, Decor, Haberdash and Bakkekilde Vintage & Jewellry. There are also 2 vintage shops at northern Copenhagen, but I haven't been at those before. The Bakkekilde Vintage has an Instagram profile, you could look them up if you want: bakkekildecph. &#128522;



Thank you for all the tips! Will visit them when I go to Copenhagen again  Maybe I should write a small recommendation after I have visited Berlin


----------



## ml143

Han0007 said:


> Thank you for all the tips! Will visit them when I go to Copenhagen again  Maybe I should write a small recommendation after I have visited Berlin




Yes, you should do that &#128525; and you're welcome &#128522;


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I just purchased this Chanel bag from Yoogis Closet and wanted to get your opinions. It will be my first Chanel bag...do you guys think the price ($2700) is fair for the condition? Or do you guys think that condition is terrible and I would be better off waiting or purchasing a new one? Thank you so much!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-quilted-lambskin-leather-classic-jumbo-flap-bag-47003.html


----------



## kittymoomoo

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I just purchased this Chanel bag from Yoogis Closet and wanted to get your opinions. It will be my first Chanel bag...do you guys think the price ($2700) is fair for the condition? Or do you guys think that condition is terrible and I would be better off waiting or purchasing a new one? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-quilted-lambskin-leather-classic-jumbo-flap-bag-47003.html



I spotted this earlier today.  To me it looks like the average condition of wear. The quilts still look nice and puffy, and the hardware looked pretty good.  Too bad it didn't have the authenticity card, but many people don't mind it. That doesn't mean it's not authentic if it's missing. I have a brown flap from the same year '96-'97 and the lambskin is butter soft!!  I'm sure you'll fall in love when you get it. As far as the price I feel it's personal preference. What I might think is fair others may feel it's too much.


----------



## krism805

have u ladies seen this? an SA sent me a photo. According to her, this is a new style.


----------



## k5ml3k

kittymoomoo said:


> I spotted this earlier today.  To me it looks like the average condition of wear. The quilts still look nice and puffy, and the hardware looked pretty good.  Too bad it didn't have the authenticity card, but many people don't mind it. That doesn't mean it's not authentic if it's missing. I have a brown flap from the same year '96-'97 and the lambskin is butter soft!!  I'm sure you'll fall in love when you get it. As far as the price I feel it's personal preference. What I might think is fair others may feel it's too much.




Yeah, I would prefer to have an authenticity card but I don't know how often that happens with vintage bags. If you have any idea, please share, because if it's common to have an authenticity card even with vintage bags then that might be a selling point for me.

Did you buy your vintage pre-loved too? If so, did yours have an authenticity card? And how is it holding up? Thats kinda why I was fine with the lamb skin...as much as I worry about the scratching, etc but it's just so beautiful! Glad to hear that you're enjoying yours and that the leather is still in great condition! 

Sorry for all the questions but I would really appreciate your input!


----------



## kittymoomoo

k5ml3k said:


> Yeah, I would prefer to have an authenticity card but I don't know how often that happens with vintage bags. If you have any idea, please share, because if it's common to have an authenticity card even with vintage bags then that might be a selling point for me.
> 
> Did you buy your vintage pre-loved too? If so, did yours have an authenticity card? And how is it holding up? Thats kinda why I was fine with the lamb skin...as much as I worry about the scratching, etc but it's just so beautiful! Glad to hear that you're enjoying yours and that the leather is still in great condition!
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I would really appreciate your input!



I actually bought mine from yoogies too. It came with auth.card and luckily everything else. Honestly I'm not sure how often this happens, but I can tell you that I used 
etincelerauthentications.com  to have it authenticated, they are super fast and nice.  I haven't had any issues with scratches. Yoogies has a great 30 day return so you'll have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## k5ml3k

kittymoomoo said:


> I actually bought mine from yoogies too. It came with auth.card and luckily everything else. Honestly I'm not sure how often this happens, but I can tell you that I used
> 
> etincelerauthentications.com  to have it authenticated, they are super fast and nice.  I haven't had any issues with scratches. Yoogies has a great 30 day return so you'll have plenty of time to decide.




Yeah that's why I wasn't too concerned. I'm planning on getting it authenticated once I get the bag. Well, I wanna decide whether or not to keep it...no point in getting it authenticated and paying my money if I decide not to keep it. Whenever i look at it, it just looks so nice. I really can't wait to get it and I just hope it's in great condition...just not sure how much these bags normally go for and what's consider a "good" deal...


----------



## Lady JS

hi everyone... well im in a dillema.. i need ur opinion about this....
i have a chanel pst beige ghw and its my first chanel purchase(now i have woc black caviar ghw and med red lambskin o case)... so i have been going back and forth on selling it since last year because now i have a baby boy (1 year old) and its just so hard to carry my baby and the bag as well... hence its just sitting in my closet... 

so i thought of selling it and maybe buy a classic flap that would probably fit to my present lifestyle... but the one im eyeing is a vintage classic flap medium black lambskin ghw.... so my question is, is it worth it to sell my 4 years old pst that i bought from the boutique and replace with a good condition vintage flap?... and honestly with all the price increase i really cant afford to buy a new flap from the boutique so preloved is the only way...

hmmm.... what makes it so hard for me to sell because its my first chanel but i dont even use it now... please i need an opinion... thanks everyone... have a good day...


----------



## Bibi25260

Lady JS said:


> hi everyone... well im in a dillema.. i need ur opinion about this....
> i have a chanel pst beige ghw and its my first chanel purchase(now i have woc black caviar ghw and med red lambskin o case)... so i have been going back and forth on selling it since last year because now i have a baby boy (1 year old) and its just so hard to carry my baby and the bag as well... hence its just sitting in my closet...
> 
> so i thought of selling it and maybe buy a classic flap that would probably fit to my present lifestyle... but the one im eyeing is a vintage classic flap medium black lambskin ghw.... so my question is, is it worth it to sell my 4 years old pst that i bought from the boutique and replace with a good condition vintage flap?... and honestly with all the price increase i really cant afford to buy a new flap from the boutique so preloved is the only way...
> 
> hmmm.... what makes it so hard for me to sell because its my first chanel but i dont even use it now... please i need an opinion... thanks everyone... have a good day...


I would not sell the pst, you can always use the bag later when your little boy don't have to be carried anymore.


----------



## Lady JS

well that is a good point... thanks for your reply...


----------



## luvprada

I have a PST and bought preloved as I don't think they are available any longer.  My suggesrion would be to use caviar pst when your little one is older as it will take the wear better than lambskin


----------



## Zojja

Hi all, I'm researching non leather bags and since I can't find Chanel online to buy or list materials, I don't want to go to a store if all they have is leather.  I saw on their website that they had a cute denim bag.  I was wondering if any of you guys know if they have some completely non-leather handbags?


----------



## Bibi25260

Lady JS said:


> well that is a good point... thanks for your reply...


You're welcome!


----------



## CheapChicPurses

Hello.  I have not posted on here before and hope I am doing it correctly. 

I have a general question and was hoping one or more of you may be able to provide me with an answer and/or additional information.

I recently came across a quilted fabric Chanel Handbag and on the interior the word CHANEL is stamped in gold with the registered symbol.  On the opposite interior side the words MADE IN FRANCE on the top line and COCO with the registered symbol underneath.   

It appears to be a vintage bag.

My question is:  Did Chanel ever make any bags that displayed the COCO name?  If so, can you provide any additional information regarding the bags that did display the COCO name.

Thank you so much for any assistance you can provide!!!


----------



## CheapChicPurses

Hello.  I have not posted on here before and hope I am doing it correctly. 

I have a general question and was hoping one or more of you may be able to provide me with an answer and/or additional information.

I recently came across a quilted fabric Chanel Handbag and on the interior the word CHANEL is stamped in gold with the registered symbol.  On the opposite interior side the words MADE IN FRANCE on the top line and COCO with the registered symbol underneath.   

It appears to be a vintage bag.

My question is:  Did Chanel ever make any bags that displayed the COCO name?  If so, can you provide any additional information regarding the bags that did display the COCO name.

Thank you so much for any assistance you can provide!!!


----------



## Lady JS

luvprada said:


> I have a PST and bought preloved as I don't think they are available any longer.  My suggesrion would be to use caviar pst when your little one is older as it will take the wear better than lambskin



really good reason there.. thanks dear for your opinion...


----------



## Jujuma

Lady JS said:


> hi everyone... well im in a dillema.. i need ur opinion about this....
> 
> i have a chanel pst beige ghw and its my first chanel purchase(now i have woc black caviar ghw and med red lambskin o case)... so i have been going back and forth on selling it since last year because now i have a baby boy (1 year old) and its just so hard to carry my baby and the bag as well... hence its just sitting in my closet...
> 
> 
> 
> so i thought of selling it and maybe buy a classic flap that would probably fit to my present lifestyle... but the one im eyeing is a vintage classic flap medium black lambskin ghw.... so my question is, is it worth it to sell my 4 years old pst that i bought from the boutique and replace with a good condition vintage flap?... and honestly with all the price increase i really cant afford to buy a new flap from the boutique so preloved is the only way...
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.... what makes it so hard for me to sell because its my first chanel but i dont even use it now... please i need an opinion... thanks everyone... have a good day...




I don't think you'll use a lambskin classic flap with a 1 year old either. Well, when you go out without the one year old yes, but then you can use the PST then too. So based on that go with the one you like the best.


----------



## Bibi25260

Zojja said:


> Hi all, I'm researching non leather bags and since I can't find Chanel online to buy or list materials, I don't want to go to a store if all they have is leather.  I saw on their website that they had a cute denim bag.  I was wondering if any of you guys know if they have some completely non-leather handbags?


Hi, this is a tough one. 
Even the bags that are mostly from other material than leather have some leather, like the leather interwoven in the chains, on the zipper or inside the bag.

Is this the bag you mean?: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...llished-with.15P.A90720Y105072A160.c.15P.html

I have a nylon Chanel bag and there are some leather trims.


----------



## Coco4Life

I live in the USA. I'm looking for a Chanel item sold in Europe. Can someone recommend a shopping concierge or service  in Paris that will ship to USA?


----------



## CheapChicPurses

Hello. I have not posted on here before and hope I am doing it correctly. 

I have a general question and was hoping one or more of you may be able to provide me with an answer and/or additional information.

I recently came across a quilted fabric Chanel Handbag and on the interior the word CHANEL is stamped in gold with the registered symbol. On the opposite interior side the words MADE IN FRANCE on the top line and COCO with the registered symbol underneath. 

It appears to be a vintage bag.

My question is: Did Chanel ever make any bags that displayed the COCO name? If so, can you provide any additional information regarding the bags that did display the COCO name.

Thank you so much for any assistance you can provide!!!


----------



## pennypenny

Hello. I have a quick question I hope someone will be ablt to help. I  called a Chanel boutique and asked if they have Chanel Easy Caviar Flap  bag. The SA mentioned that this season it's called "Casual" something...  and my line keeps breaking (office line so bad). Hence I didn't  understand what she said. Would anyone know the new name this season for  Easy Caviar Flag bag? Thanks!


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely Chanel lovers!

I am new to this forum and hope I am posting in the right place. If not, please be so kind to redirect me. 

I have been on a very long hunt for my very first authentic Chanel black leather vintage quilted shoulder bag with gold hardware. I hit the jackpot (or so I thought) - I had it authenticated and then was the winning bidder in an ebay auction.

It just arrived today and I am devastated to discover that the bag actually appears to be brown leather. As I am new to Chanel, I am unsure if perhaps some discolouration occurs with vintage bags, but I'm doubtful that's likely. However, I thought I would seek some advice before seeking recourse from the seller.

I attach photos of the bag, along with a comparison photo of it against another black leather handbag of mine.

Thank you soooo much for your wisdom, even if it means back to the drawing board for my first bag...:cry:


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely Chanel lovers!
> 
> I am new to this forum and hope I am posting in the right place. If not, please be so kind to redirect me.
> 
> I have been on a very long hunt for my very first authentic Chanel black leather vintage quilted shoulder bag with gold hardware. I hit the jackpot (or so I thought) - I had it authenticated and then was the winning bidder in an ebay auction.
> 
> It just arrived today and I am devastated to discover that the bag actually appears to be brown leather. As I am new to Chanel, I am unsure if perhaps some discolouration occurs with vintage bags, but I'm doubtful that's likely. However, I thought I would seek some advice before seeking recourse from the seller.
> 
> I attach photos of the bag, along with a comparison photo of it against another black leather handbag of mine.
> 
> 
> Thank you soooo much for your wisdom, even if it means back to the drawing board for my first bag...:cry:



I am sorry to hear this happened to you and I would have the same thoughts.  Is it possible the bag faded from sun damage-the leather looks dry in the closeup pic.  I do think it is possible that improper storage could cause fading.  There is another thread in the Chanel forum where another TPFer found trying to redye a Chanel bag thru an unautherized source can cause authenticity problems, so you'd want to be careful about that.  Hopefully someone else will weigh in...


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> I am sorry to hear this happened to you and I would have the same thoughts.  Is it possible the bag faded from sun damage-the leather looks dry in the closeup pic.  I do think it is possible that improper storage could cause fading.  There is another thread in the Chanel forum where another TPFer found trying to redye a Chanel bag thru an unautherized source can cause authenticity problems, so you'd want to be careful about that.  Hopefully someone else will weigh in...


Thanks for your feedback gail13.  I considered poor storage might cause fading, but I would have thought it would have produced a more inconsistent appearance than this. This seems exactly the same colouration all over. For instance, I've seen vintage bags that show wear, and fading has only occurred in patches, not in uniform way like this. 

If anyone else has any ideas, I'd really welcome them.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Thanks for your feedback gail13.  I considered poor storage might cause fading, but I would have thought it would have produced a more inconsistent appearance than this. This seems exactly the same colouration all over. For instance, I've seen vintage bags that show wear, and fading has only occurred in patches, not in uniform way like this.
> 
> If anyone else has any ideas, I'd really welcome them.



Do you know if this bag was in the seller's possession-wondering if they would know.  The off color may not have been apparent to them.  Are you considering keeping the bag?


----------



## dioraddict15

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely Chanel lovers!
> 
> I am new to this forum and hope I am posting in the right place. If not, please be so kind to redirect me.
> 
> I have been on a very long hunt for my very first authentic Chanel black leather vintage quilted shoulder bag with gold hardware. I hit the jackpot (or so I thought) - I had it authenticated and then was the winning bidder in an ebay auction.
> 
> It just arrived today and I am devastated to discover that the bag actually appears to be brown leather. As I am new to Chanel, I am unsure if perhaps some discolouration occurs with vintage bags, but I'm doubtful that's likely. However, I thought I would seek some advice before seeking recourse from the seller.
> 
> I attach photos of the bag, along with a comparison photo of it against another black leather handbag of mine.
> 
> Thank you soooo much for your wisdom, even if it means back to the drawing board for my first bag...:cry:




So sorry this has happened to you but it definitely looks brown. You should ask for a refund if you're not happy as you have to love your first Chanel!


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Do you know if this bag was in the seller's possession-wondering if they would know.  The off color may not have been apparent to them.  Are you considering keeping the bag?


Yes, it was definitely in their possession. They are a married couple and I had a lot of ebay message communication with them. They told me they packaged it personally, so they had to have seen the colour of it.


----------



## dmand2

dioraddict15 said:


> So sorry this has happened to you but it definitely looks brown. You should ask for a refund if you're not happy as you have to love your first Chanel!


Thank you dioraddict15. I'm glad I'm not going crazy and others can see it is brown not black. So disappointed because I have been trying for so long to purchase my first Chanel, but I'm not prepared to settle for brown when I want black. :cry: Now I have to deal with the sellers...


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Thank you dioraddict15. I'm glad I'm not going crazy and others can see it is brown not black. So disappointed because I have been trying for so long to purchase my first Chanel, but I'm not prepared to settle for brown when I want black. :cry: Now I have to deal with the sellers...



Let us know what happens, I hope you can send it back with few hassles and be onto your next bag.


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Let us know what happens, I hope you can send it back with few hassles and be onto your next bag.


I'm so upset (and so relieved we have this forum for support ). I contacted the seller really nicely and said I didn't want to leave bad feedback for her or open a paypal dispute and just requested she accept a return and refund my money. She insisted the bag is black and that I'd photographed it under false lighting (WTF?!?) and that I'd have to leave it to ebay to decide. I responded in a polite manner that I'd hoped we could resolve it amicably, but that I would now turn it over to ebay. She's since asked me to split the cost of the return postage cost to her. Aren't there honest, decent ebay sellers like myself??


----------



## georgiegirl27

dmand2 said:


> I'm so upset (and so relieved we have this forum for support ). I contacted the seller really nicely and said I didn't want to leave bad feedback for her or open a paypal dispute and just requested she accept a return and refund my money. She insisted the bag is black and that I'd photographed it under false lighting (WTF?!?) and that I'd have to leave it to ebay to decide. I responded in a polite manner that I'd hoped we could resolve it amicably, but that I would now turn it over to ebay. She's since asked me to split the cost of the return postage cost to her. Aren't there honest, decent ebay sellers like myself??





I know what you mean and can only sympathise with what has happened. 

My initial thought was to suggest that you look at the colour of the leather INSIDE the bag - if there was a colour change due to sun damage then the  inside of the bag would likely remain a true black... however, things have moved on since then...

The main thing to remember is this - it doesn't really matter if it is brown or any other colour - the fact is that it appears it isn't black (which is what you thought you had purchased) and you should, genuinely love your first Chanel, so if you don't, if it's not the one for you? then it has to go back  

Check the description the seller posted - if it says 'black' anywhere in the description and if it clearly isn't, (which it doesn't appear to be in the couple of photos we have seen), then I think you will find that ebay will be very supportive to a return and refund of the purchase price paid as the bag is not as described.

Let us know how things progress and don't worry - if this bag isn't for you the next one very well might be  xx


----------



## dioraddict15

dmand2 said:


> I'm so upset (and so relieved we have this forum for support ). I contacted the seller really nicely and said I didn't want to leave bad feedback for her or open a paypal dispute and just requested she accept a return and refund my money. She insisted the bag is black and that I'd photographed it under false lighting (WTF?!?) and that I'd have to leave it to ebay to decide. I responded in a polite manner that I'd hoped we could resolve it amicably, but that I would now turn it over to ebay. She's since asked me to split the cost of the return postage cost to her. Aren't there honest, decent ebay sellers like myself??




That's terrible. I'm an ebay seller and although I specify no returns to stop people messing me about, I do accept returns if I know the buyer is unhappy with my item (which has not yet happened). This is an item not as described so will be easy for you to get your money back through ebay. I know it's unfair, but It may be better to split the postage if the seller is offering this option as ebay do take a while to sort it out. But if you're happy waiting then do that. Good luck&#128515;


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> I'm so upset (and so relieved we have this forum for support ). I contacted the seller really nicely and said I didn't want to leave bad feedback for her or open a paypal dispute and just requested she accept a return and refund my money. She insisted the bag is black and that I'd photographed it under false lighting (WTF?!?) and that I'd have to leave it to ebay to decide. I responded in a polite manner that I'd hoped we could resolve it amicably, but that I would now turn it over to ebay. She's since asked me to split the cost of the return postage cost to her. Aren't there honest, decent ebay sellers like myself??



I know you paid by paypal but did you use a CC for this purchase?  If so, you can easily cancel the payment to her by calling your CC company.  I did this last year=the CC companies are very much in support of the buyer in these cases.


----------



## dmand2

georgiegirl27 said:


> I know what you mean and can only sympathise with what has happened.
> 
> My initial thought was to suggest that you look at the colour of the leather INSIDE the bag - if there was a colour change due to sun damage then the  inside of the bag would likely remain a true black... however, things have moved on since then...
> 
> The main thing to remember is this - it doesn't really matter if it is brown or any other colour - the fact is that it appears it isn't black (which is what you thought you had purchased) and you should, genuinely love your first Chanel, so if you don't, if it's not the one for you? then it has to go back
> 
> Check the description the seller posted - if it says 'black' anywhere in the description and if it clearly isn't, (which it doesn't appear to be in the couple of photos we have seen), then I think you will find that ebay will be very supportive to a return and refund of the purchase price paid as the bag is not as described.
> 
> Let us know how things progress and don't worry - if this bag isn't for you the next one very well might be  xx


Thank you so much georgiegirl27.  It's one where the interior is burgundy so I really can't see the issue being a sun/storage damage issue.

The seller described the bag as black in the listing title, description, and item specifics, so I'm sure I'm protected. I'm just so disappointed, because it's otherwise a beautiful bag and purchased at a reasonable price, but I definitely want black, not brown.

I've already started making enquiries about other viable options - asking them to confirm their bags are in fact black despite how they look in pictures (even if it makes me sounds crazy!). I never thought I'd have to worry about anything other than authenticity!


----------



## dmand2

dioraddict15 said:


> That's terrible. I'm an ebay seller and although I specify no returns to stop people messing me about, I do accept returns if I know the buyer is unhappy with my item (which has not yet happened). This is an item not as described so will be easy for you to get your money back through ebay. I know it's unfair, but It may be better to split the postage if the seller is offering this option as ebay do take a while to sort it out. But if you're happy waiting then do that. Good luck&#128515;


Thanks dioraddict15. I'm an ebay seller too and adopt the same approach. I guess it's a principle thing, but she's demanding express postage with signature etc so even half price wouldn't be cheap, and I'm not convinced she'll refund me at that point anyway. Also, I was a purchaser in good faith who has been mislead, so I think I'd rather put up with the delay than allow someone like this to profit from being dishonest and put myself further out of pocket and time.


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> I know you paid by paypal but did you use a CC for this purchase?  If so, you can easily cancel the payment to her by calling your CC company.  I did this last year=the CC companies are very much in support of the buyer in these cases.


Hi gail13

I hadn't even thought of that. I did pay by CC. I'll contact them tomorrow and see if that's a quicker route. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## dioraddict15

dmand2 said:


> Thanks dioraddict15. I'm an ebay seller too and adopt the same approach. I guess it's a principle thing, but she's demanding express postage with signature etc so even half price wouldn't be cheap, and I'm not convinced she'll refund me at that point anyway. Also, I was a purchaser in good faith who has been mislead, so I think I'd rather put up with the delay than allow someone like this to profit from being dishonest and put myself further out of pocket and time.




You are right to do that if the seller is being unhelpful as that way it's  official every step of the way. I hope you get all your money back soon and get your dream bag. &#128512;


----------



## libertygirl

dmand2 said:


> I'm so upset (and so relieved we have this forum for support ). I contacted the seller really nicely and said I didn't want to leave bad feedback for her or open a paypal dispute and just requested she accept a return and refund my money. She insisted the bag is black and that I'd photographed it under false lighting (WTF?!?) and that I'd have to leave it to ebay to decide. I responded in a polite manner that I'd hoped we could resolve it amicably, but that I would now turn it over to ebay. She's since asked me to split the cost of the return postage cost to her. Aren't there honest, decent ebay sellers like myself??



This is so awful! I'm so sorry your first Chanel experience isn't working out! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi gail13
> 
> I hadn't even thought of that. I did pay by CC. I'll contact them tomorrow and see if that's a quicker route. Thank you for the tip!



If I remember correctly, you have to give the seller a few days to respond etc but no worries, those CC companies are good for something in this case!  Let us know what they say.

Did they say anything on EBAY about color or condition?  DId they call it black, etc?


----------



## baghagg

Has anyone seen this IRL?  How did you like it?


----------



## ml143

Hi everybody. &#128522; I'm a newbie in Chanel and just got my first medium classic flap. But I have a question. Does anyone know if you can get different strap lenght in medium classic flap or are they all the same lenght? 
TIA!! &#128522;


----------



## allure244

ml143 said:


> Hi everybody. &#128522; I'm a newbie in Chanel and just got my first medium classic flap. But I have a question. Does anyone know if you can get different strap lenght in medium classic flap or are they all the same lenght?
> TIA!! &#128522;




All are supposed to be the same length (too short to wear crossbody)


----------



## ml143

allure244 said:


> All are supposed to be the same length (too short to wear crossbody)




Ok, thanks. The below picture must be a jumbo then, right? I really like the lenght of the strap in this one. Hmm, I wonder if I should get a jumbo too...


----------



## Tsundere

My crossbody strap for my jumbo falls right there. It's a great length.


----------



## allure244

ml143 said:


> Ok, thanks. The below picture must be a jumbo then, right? I really like the lenght of the strap in this one. Hmm, I wonder if I should get a jumbo too...
> 
> View attachment 2891520




Yes the strap length does look like that of a jumbo. I can wear jumbo crossbody but not med/large classic. I think it's hard for even the most petite ladies to wear med/large crossbody because the strap is so short.  

I can't tell if the purse in the pic is a jumbo though. Unless it is a medium/large that has been altered? Or a seasonal purse that looks like a classic?


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> If I remember correctly, you have to give the seller a few days to respond etc but no worries, those CC companies are good for something in this case!  Let us know what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say anything on EBAY about color or condition?  DId they call it black, etc?




Thanks for the advice and I'll get the specifics from my CC company.

Yes, the seller definitely described the bag as black in several places in the listing, including the the title, description, and item specifics.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi gail13
> 
> I hadn't even thought of that. I did pay by CC. I'll contact them tomorrow and see if that's a quicker route. Thank you for the tip!



Hi there-Any luck with your EBay sellers today and obtaining a refund for your brown not black bag?


----------



## ml143

allure244 said:


> Yes the strap length does look like that of a jumbo. I can wear jumbo crossbody but not med/large classic. I think it's hard for even the most petite ladies to wear med/large crossbody because the strap is so short.
> 
> I can't tell if the purse in the pic is a jumbo though. Unless it is a medium/large that has been altered? Or a seasonal purse that looks like a classic?




That's what I think too. The purse doesn't look like a jumbo for me either. It must have been altered or something.


----------



## ml143

Tsundere said:


> My crossbody strap for my jumbo falls right there. It's a great length.




Yeah, I think it's a great length too. To bad my m/l strap is not that long. Can I ask if the size of your jumbo purse looks like that in the picture? Because it doesn't look like a jumbo in the picture though.


----------



## Jujuma

It was pointed out to me in another thread line by MaryAndDogs that we should look at our bags closely while they are still in the warranty period to make sure there is nothing wrong with them. I didn't even know there was a warranty period and just assumed Chanel would stand behind there merchandise. So I heard about strap issues and decide I would give my new jumbo (1/26) a look. I found this. It looks like an area where the strap leather pieces overlap. Normal or not?
	

		
			
		

		
	





The first picture is the whole piece, then there is a picture of each end. Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.


----------



## dmand2

dioraddict15 said:


> You are right to do that if the seller is being unhelpful as that way it's  official every step of the way. I hope you get all your money back soon and get your dream bag. &#128512;


Thank you ALL!. I am happy to advise that after sending a final pleading request to the seller suggesting she visit my Ebay store where I sell items at $1,000 and over and have a feedback score of 100% with very positive reviews, and placing a return request, she has finally (reluctantly) agreed to accept my return AND pay the return postage. In return, I have agreed not to leave bad feedback for her. What a relief after a very upsetting experience.

I can't emphasise enough how amazing the support of this community has been. Your comments and concern etc are so extremely appreciated.


----------



## dmand2

libertygirl said:


> This is so awful! I'm so sorry your first Chanel experience isn't working out! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you libertygirl. It was a really nasty experience for my first Chanel bag purchase, but I'm not going to let it prevent me from obtaining my dream bag.

On that note, I'm now focussing my efforts on finding a Chanel medium (10" x 7" x 3") bag with CC turn lock, double straps, *black* leather in diamond pattern, with interior burgundy leather. What do you ladies think?? ​


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> Ok, thanks. The below picture must be a jumbo then, right? I really like the lenght of the strap in this one. Hmm, I wonder if I should get a jumbo too...
> 
> View attachment 2891520


Wow, this looks fabulous! I want the bag...and to look just like the model wearing it!! :lolots:


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> Wow, this looks fabulous! I want the bag...and to look just like the model wearing it!! :lolots:




Haha! Me too &#128522;


----------



## bonelda

Hi - Considering a vintage bag that the seller states has a musty smell. Does anyone know of anyway to get rid of the odor? I notice a lot of the Japan ebaye sellers have bags that say musty or mold. Has anyone ever bought one like that and found it wasn't a problem - or stay away? Thanks for any help or opinions.


----------



## dioraddict15

bonelda said:


> Hi - Considering a vintage bag that the seller states has a musty smell. Does anyone know of anyway to get rid of the odor? I notice a lot of the Japan ebaye sellers have bags that say musty or mold. Has anyone ever bought one like that and found it wasn't a problem - or stay away? Thanks for any help or opinions.




I would definitely stay away. I once purchased a beautiful red epi leather LV speedy (which are discontinued) in amazing condition. It had a musty damp smell that the seller did not declare in the listing and I loved the bag so much that I kept it. I aired for days on end, but the smell would not go away. I tried everything, but failed and ended up selling at a loss.


----------



## ml143

bonelda said:


> Hi - Considering a vintage bag that the seller states has a musty smell. Does anyone know of anyway to get rid of the odor? I notice a lot of the Japan ebaye sellers have bags that say musty or mold. Has anyone ever bought one like that and found it wasn't a problem - or stay away? Thanks for any help or opinions.




I bought my m/l classic flap in Japan that the seller said had a musty smell, but it wasn't that much a problem for me. The smell dissapeared when I let it hang in a hanger for a couple of days and used it. But I guess it can vary from person to person.


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> I bought my m/l classic flap in Japan that the seller said had a musty smell, but it wasn't that much a problem for me. The smell dissapeared when I let it hang in a hanger for a couple of days and used it. But I guess it can vary from person to person.


I've always been wary of the "vintage smell" warning - makes me feel like I'd be taking over the bag from a little old lady and pulling hard candy out of it! :lolots:


----------



## Bibi25260

pennypenny said:


> Hello. I have a quick question I hope someone will be ablt to help. I  called a Chanel boutique and asked if they have Chanel Easy Caviar Flap  bag. The SA mentioned that this season it's called "Casual" something...  and my line keeps breaking (office line so bad). Hence I didn't  understand what she said. Would anyone know the new name this season for  Easy Caviar Flag bag? Thanks!


Could be causal journey.


----------



## maikokazumi

Hey guys I'm new here nice to meet everyone &#128513;


----------



## bonelda

thanks for everyone's response about the musty smell - I have a feeling they write that to protect themselves against people asking for refunds. might take a chance and hope it airs out like some of you said - then again if they don't take refunds might not!!


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> I've always been wary of the "vintage smell" warning - makes me feel like I'd be taking over the bag from a little old lady and pulling hard candy out of it! :lolots:




LOL! For me, I see it like a homeless puppy that needs a home and to be loved and played &#128525;&#128522;


----------



## ml143

allure244 said:


> Yes the strap length does look like that of a jumbo. I can wear jumbo crossbody but not med/large classic. I think it's hard for even the most petite ladies to wear med/large crossbody because the strap is so short.
> 
> I can't tell if the purse in the pic is a jumbo though. Unless it is a medium/large that has been altered? Or a seasonal purse that looks like a classic?




Ok, I got it confirmed. It's a jumbo double flap &#128522;


----------



## South Beach

maikokazumi said:


> Hey guys I'm new here nice to meet everyone &#128513;




Welcome!!!


----------



## kittymoomoo

maikokazumi said:


> Hey guys I'm new here nice to meet everyone &#128513;



Welcome dear


----------



## Zojja

Hi all,

After spending at most $700 on a handbag (mostly less), this week I've gone a little crazy and bought 2 Chanel's.  I ordered a pre-loved black nylon bag which is coming tomorrow and I ordered a new multicolor nylon bag that the store said should arrive on Monday.   I really decided that I love bags and I wanted something more fashionable than the bag I've been carrying (Tom Bihn bag... don't ask.. not fashionable but very practical).     I also don't wear leather so I wasn't even sure I could find a non-leather Chanel bag but I did find a few.  Now my next hunt may be a canvas tote 

I will have to temper myself for a few months before I think about another one... I'm just glad my husband doesn't know how much stuff costs


----------



## kittymoomoo

Zojja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After spending at most $700 on a handbag (mostly less), this week I've gone a little crazy and bought 2 Chanel's.  I ordered a pre-loved black nylon bag which is coming tomorrow and I ordered a new multicolor nylon bag that the store said should arrive on Monday.   I really decided that I love bags and I wanted something more fashionable than the bag I've been carrying (Tom Bihn bag... don't ask.. not fashionable but very practical).     I also don't wear leather so I wasn't even sure I could find a non-leather Chanel bag but I did find a few.  Now my next hunt may be a canvas tote
> 
> I will have to temper myself for a few months before I think about another one... I'm just glad my husband doesn't know how much stuff costs



Good for you dear,  sounds like you've found just what your looking for.  I believe that Chanel has something special for everyone. The multi-colored one sounds great!


----------



## dmand2

maikokazumi said:


> Hey guys I'm new here nice to meet everyone &#128513;


Welcome!


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> LOL! For me, I see it like a homeless puppy that needs a home and to be loved and played &#128525;&#128522;


Awww, I'll never think of it the same way again - super cute.


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> Ok, I got it confirmed. It's a jumbo double flap &#128522;


Now I'm so torn - go medium or go jumbo?!?


----------



## flik

dmand2 said:


> Now I'm so torn - go medium or go jumbo?!?



My vote is for jumbo!


----------



## dmand2

Zojja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After spending at most $700 on a handbag (mostly less), this week I've gone a little crazy and bought 2 Chanel's.  I ordered a pre-loved black nylon bag which is coming tomorrow and I ordered a new multicolor nylon bag that the store said should arrive on Monday.   I really decided that I love bags and I wanted something more fashionable than the bag I've been carrying (Tom Bihn bag... don't ask.. not fashionable but very practical).     I also don't wear leather so I wasn't even sure I could find a non-leather Chanel bag but I did find a few.  Now my next hunt may be a canvas tote
> 
> I will have to temper myself for a few months before I think about another one... I'm just glad my husband doesn't know how much stuff costs


One benefit of being single - no judgement for my shoe, bag or clothing expenditures!!  (Except from some friends who just don't understand! .)


----------



## dmand2

flik said:


> My vote is for jumbo!


I like it - go big or go home!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## flik

dmand2 said:


> One benefit of being single - no judgement for my shoe, bag or clothing expenditures!!  (Except from some friends who just don't understand! .)



Yup, I'm right there with ya!


----------



## flik

dmand2 said:


> I like it - go big or go home!  Thanks for the advice.



Once again, yup. That's my personal motto too.


----------



## SharniBear

Hi ladies I have just purchased my first Chanel bag (a vintage) and it doesn't come with a dust bag unfortunately. I'm wondering if any of you ladies know where I can purchase one as I want to take special care of my baby. Thanks in advance &#128149;


----------



## Purrsey

Will like to get the jumbo nude in Paris in March. Anyone knows if Paris carries this? Thanks.


----------



## dmand2

flik said:


> Once again, yup. That's my personal motto too.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Now I'm so torn - go medium or go jumbo?!?


I remain really undecided and would love some input from those who have actually worn these bags as this is my first Chanel purchase and I want to get it right (especially after my first very bad bag experience!).

I'm really looking for a classic bag primarily for evening use where I want something more substantial than a clutch. I'm definitely going vintage black lambskin double flap and probably the 2.55 style. I'm just undecided about whether to go medium or jumbo (and it's so hard to tell since I can't access stores to try these on).

I'm worried the jumbo might be too large for an evening bag and better as a day bag, but I also don't want to go too small...

My current everyday bag is about 38 x 35 x 16cms, which is bigger than the jumbo (which is 34 x 24 x 10) and definitely seems too big for what I'm after. A Louboutin clutch with shoulder strap I have (25 x 14 x 4) is good, but too small, but the medium Chanel is about 25 x 18 x 8 so the length is okay and I'm thinking the extra width and height might make it okay...

HELP!!! ullhair:


----------



## cartouche

The jumbo double flap would hold substantially less than a jumbo with single flap; I've found that the vintage jumbos, though, are a little bigger than the current season ones. Even my 2006 reissue is about a .75 inch wider than my 2015 reissue, and it holds about 25% more. 

I have jumbos and maxis, and really tried to make a medium work, but it only fit my long wallet and a phone, and not much else (I could not put my car key fob in it). The jumbo double-flap fits my wallet, my iphone, car keys, a lipgloss, pack of gum, and pack of tissues. My maxi fits all of the above, plus my sunglasses case and room to spare. 

If you have a short/small wallet, then the medium may work as an evening bag. You may also want to take a look at the clutch with the chain, as that may work out better for you, as it would be slimmer. 



dmand2 said:


> I remain really undecided and would love some input from those who have actually worn these bags as this is my first Chanel purchase and I want to get it right (especially after my first very bad bag experience!).
> 
> I'm really looking for a classic bag primarily for evening use where I want something more substantial than a clutch. I'm definitely going vintage black lambskin double flap and probably the 2.55 style. I'm just undecided about whether to go medium or jumbo (and it's so hard to tell since I can't access stores to try these on).
> 
> I'm worried the jumbo might be too large for an evening bag and better as a day bag, but I also don't want to go too small...
> 
> My current everyday bag is about 38 x 35 x 16cms, which is bigger than the jumbo (which is 34 x 24 x 10) and definitely seems too big for what I'm after. A Louboutin clutch with shoulder strap I have (25 x 14 x 4) is good, but too small, but the medium Chanel is about 25 x 18 x 8 so the length is okay and I'm thinking the extra width and height might make it okay...
> 
> HELP!!! ullhair:


----------



## dmand2

cartouche said:


> The jumbo double flap would hold substantially less than a jumbo with single flap; I've found that the vintage jumbos, though, are a little bigger than the current season ones. Even my 2006 reissue is about a .75 inch wider than my 2015 reissue, and it holds about 25% more.
> 
> I have jumbos and maxis, and really tried to make a medium work, but it only fit my long wallet and a phone, and not much else (I could not put my car key fob in it). The jumbo double-flap fits my wallet, my iphone, car keys, a lipgloss, pack of gum, and pack of tissues. My maxi fits all of the above, plus my sunglasses case and room to spare.
> 
> If you have a short/small wallet, then the medium may work as an evening bag. You may also want to take a look at the clutch with the chain, as that may work out better for you, as it would be slimmer.


Thanks so much for your thoughts.  The jumbo in particular I'm looking at is a CHANEL VINTAGE BLACK CLASSIC JUMBO XL LAMBSKIN GOLD HARDWARE 2.55 BAG, which is about 10-30 years old and 34cms x 24cms x 10cms in size (not sure what that equates to in inches). I'm not actually sure if this is a double flap.

I want to be able to hold a small-ish wallet, keys, some makeup, a few tissues, and iphone, without it bulging at the seams.

I get the impression the jumbo is the way to go, but I just am concerned it's going to be too bulky as an evening bag, particularly with a cocktail dress for eg. Am I being silly? I am a total girl when it comes to dimensions and I just can't get an accurate idea without physically seeing these things and unfortunately where I live I just don't have this option.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts.  The jumbo in particular I'm looking at is a CHANEL VINTAGE BLACK CLASSIC JUMBO XL LAMBSKIN GOLD HARDWARE 2.55 BAG, which is about 10-30 years old and 34cms x 24cms x 10cms in size (not sure what that equates to in inches). I'm not actually sure if this is a double flap.
> 
> I want to be able to hold a small-ish wallet, keys, some makeup, a few tissues, and iphone, without it bulging at the seams.
> 
> I get the impression the jumbo is the way to go, but I just am concerned it's going to be too bulky as an evening bag, particularly with a cocktail dress for eg. Am I being silly? I am a total girl when it comes to dimensions and I just can't get an accurate idea without physically seeing these things and unfortunately where I live I just don't have this option.


Just checked and it's a single flap.

The mediums I've been looking at are double flaps.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## dmand2

SharniBear said:


> Hi ladies I have just purchased my first Chanel bag (a vintage) and it doesn't come with a dust bag unfortunately. I'm wondering if any of you ladies know where I can purchase one as I want to take special care of my baby. Thanks in advance &#128149;


I'd love some guidance about this issue too, thanks.


----------



## Zojja

dmand2 said:


> One benefit of being single - no judgement for my shoe, bag or clothing expenditures!!  (Except from some friends who just don't understand! .)



Actually, my friends would be more ununderstanding than my husband, but they either don't know how much stuff I buy costs or they just look the other way. 

My husband is just a very frugal guy that doesn't spend a dime on himself.   If he needs something (like a watch, jacket, work clothes or even a computer), I have to figure that he needs it and buy him something.  My husband has never said anything about my large shoe/clothing collection nor my bag collection (I have lots of bags, luggage, a variety of mostly inexpensive purses).  I know he just overall doesn't know what things cost but he might think me a little insane for spending more than a few hundred on a purse.  And there is the fact that I also decided to start a Tiffany jewelry collection as well but I also just got a large raise so figure its time to celebrate


----------



## cartouche

dmand2 said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts.  The jumbo in particular I'm looking at is a CHANEL VINTAGE BLACK CLASSIC JUMBO XL LAMBSKIN GOLD HARDWARE 2.55 BAG, which is about 10-30 years old and 34cms x 24cms x 10cms in size (not sure what that equates to in inches). I'm not actually sure if this is a double flap.
> 
> I want to be able to hold a small-ish wallet, keys, some makeup, a few tissues, and iphone, without it bulging at the seams.
> 
> I get the impression the jumbo is the way to go, but I just am concerned it's going to be too bulky as an evening bag, particularly with a cocktail dress for eg. Am I being silly? I am a total girl when it comes to dimensions and I just can't get an accurate idea without physically seeing these things and unfortunately where I live I just don't have this option.


The vintage jumbo XLs are little bigger than the current season jumbos (but a little smaller than the maxi) - it may be a little bigger than what you are looking for.


----------



## dmand2

Zojja said:


> Actually, my friends would be more ununderstanding than my husband, but they either don't know how much stuff I buy costs or they just look the other way.
> 
> My husband is just a very frugal guy that doesn't spend a dime on himself.   If he needs something (like a watch, jacket, work clothes or even a computer), I have to figure that he needs it and buy him something.  My husband has never said anything about my large shoe/clothing collection nor my bag collection (I have lots of bags, luggage, a variety of mostly inexpensive purses).  I know he just overall doesn't know what things cost but he might think me a little insane for spending more than a few hundred on a purse.  And there is the fact that I also decided to start a Tiffany jewelry collection as well but I also just got a large raise so figure its time to celebrate


I once made the mistake of telling a friend how much I paid for a pair of Louboutins and she almost fell of her chair and asked me how I could possibly spend that on shoes. Clearly not a shoe aficionado like me!

Sounds like you've got a great arrangement with your husband, and if you just got a big raise, you go girl and knock yourself out with a bit of retail pleasure!! 

PS I want to raid your closet!!


----------



## dmand2

cartouche said:


> The vintage jumbo XLs are little bigger than the current season jumbos (but a little smaller than the maxi) - it may be a little bigger than what you are looking for.


Thank you for your thoughts. It's all so confusing and just so difficult when I can only go by measurements and pictures on websites. I wish I could just get both!!


----------



## dioraddict15

dmand2 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. It's all so confusing and just so difficult when I can only go by measurements and pictures on websites. I wish I could just get both!!




Why don't check out some YouTube reviews and comparisons? There's a lovely lady who does a comparison on both these and her YouTube channel called trinasaddiction. Failing that you could cut out the dimensions on a cardboard, glue together and try to see if your stuff fits inside (making a small allowance for the second flap which takes up some of the room and the fact that bag won't be as stiff as cardboard). Just an idea&#128516;


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts.  The jumbo in particular I'm looking at is a CHANEL VINTAGE BLACK CLASSIC JUMBO XL LAMBSKIN GOLD HARDWARE 2.55 BAG, which is about 10-30 years old and 34cms x 24cms x 10cms in size (not sure what that equates to in inches). I'm not actually sure if this is a double flap.
> 
> I want to be able to hold a small-ish wallet, keys, some makeup, a few tissues, and iphone, without it bulging at the seams.
> 
> I get the impression the jumbo is the way to go, but I just am concerned it's going to be too bulky as an evening bag, particularly with a cocktail dress for eg. Am I being silly? I am a total girl when it comes to dimensions and I just can't get an accurate idea without physically seeing these things and unfortunately where I live I just don't have this option.




Personally, I think the vintage jumbo single flap will be to big as an evening bag, like others said it's bigger than the current one. Whereas it seems like that the current jumbo double flap can easily be used for both evening and day bag, and I like that you can wear it cross body. I haven't seen it personally though, so it's based from what I have seen from different blogs. 
I have the medium double flap and it's perfect for my needs as I don't carry a lot, but I wish the strap was longer though :/ 
Anyway, below pictures are what I normally have in my bag (blotting paper, key pouch, credit cards wallet, lip balm and iPhone), so you can have an idea of how much space they take in the medium double flap. 
I normally have my iPhone in the first pocket cause it's easier to take, but as you can see, there is still space for some make up or something. &#128522;


----------



## luvprada

I have a small/medium double flap.  It is about 20 years old and I love it.  The chain which still had real gold in it, looks much richer than the newer gold chains.

I compared by small/medium with MIL's jumbo.  IMHO the jumbo would be a great day bag.  Of course it is classy enough to carry at night but large.  

The medium/large double flap would be a perfect size and I would have bought that size if I didn't purposely try to downsize my bag as much as possible.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Zojja

I think it is personal preference but jumbos look way too big to me.  I like smaller purses though.


----------



## SharniBear

Hi ladies I have just received my first vintage Chanel, while looking through the bag and verifying authenticity (everything is a-okay) I saw this on a pocket and am stumped. What is this?


----------



## dmand2

dioraddict15 said:


> Why don't check out some YouTube reviews and comparisons? There's a lovely lady who does a comparison on both these and her YouTube channel called trinasaddiction. Failing that you could cut out the dimensions on a cardboard, glue together and try to see if your stuff fits inside (making a small allowance for the second flap which takes up some of the room and the fact that bag won't be as stiff as cardboard). Just an idea&#128516;


You ladies are so clever!! What an amazing idea. Thanks.


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> Personally, I think the vintage jumbo single flap will be to big as an evening bag, like others said it's bigger than the current one. Whereas it seems like that the current jumbo double flap can easily be used for both evening and day bag, and I like that you can wear it cross body. I haven't seen it personally though, so it's based from what I have seen from different blogs.
> I have the medium double flap and it's perfect for my needs as I don't carry a lot, but I wish the strap was longer though :/
> Anyway, below pictures are what I normally have in my bag (blotting paper, key pouch, credit cards wallet, lip balm and iPhone), so you can have an idea of how much space they take in the medium double flap.
> I normally have my iPhone in the first pocket cause it's easier to take, but as you can see, there is still space for some make up or something. &#128522;
> View attachment 2897102
> View attachment 2897103
> View attachment 2897104


Thank you so much! This visual really helps give an idea of actual sizing.  This looks perfect for my needs, although I agree that the jumbo is lovely in its capacity to be worn crossbody.


----------



## dmand2

luvprada said:


> I have a small/medium double flap.  It is about 20 years old and I love it.  The chain which still had real gold in it, looks much richer than the newer gold chains.
> 
> I compared by small/medium with MIL's jumbo.  IMHO the jumbo would be a great day bag.  Of course it is classy enough to carry at night but large.
> 
> The medium/large double flap would be a perfect size and I would have bought that size if I didn't purposely try to downsize my bag as much as possible.  Let us know what you decide.


Thank you so much for sharing your experience.  I'm beginning to think I might have to be totally outrageous and get the vintage single flap jumbo as a day bag AND a classic medium double flap as originally intended as an evening bag...


----------



## dmand2

Zojja said:


> I think it is personal preference but jumbos look way too big to me.  I like smaller purses though.


I initially thought that, but those recent photos that were posted showing the bag worn crossbody really appealled to me. However, it might turn out to be too large for an evening bag, but I do want the option of a bag where a clutch (which essentially hold nothing) isn't adequate.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience.  I'm beginning to think I might have to be totally outrageous and get the vintage single flap jumbo as a day bag AND a classic medium double flap as originally intended as an evening bag...


I've even started looking at wallets...Yes, I have a shopping problem! :shame:


----------



## ml143

SharniBear said:


> Hi ladies I have just received my first vintage Chanel, while looking through the bag and verifying authenticity (everything is a-okay) I saw this on a pocket and am stumped. What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897864




I've seen this before on some vintage bags. I think it's the date that the bag was bought. December 17, 1990


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> Thank you so much! This visual really helps give an idea of actual sizing.  This looks perfect for my needs, although I agree that the jumbo is lovely in its capacity to be worn crossbody.




You're welcome! I look forward to see what you've decided &#128522;


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> I've even started looking at wallets...Yes, I have a shopping problem! :shame:




Haha! Chanel is so addicting! &#128514;&#128513;


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> Personally, I think the vintage jumbo single flap will be to big as an evening bag, like others said it's bigger than the current one. Whereas it seems like that the current jumbo double flap can easily be used for both evening and day bag, and I like that you can wear it cross body. I haven't seen it personally though, so it's based from what I have seen from different blogs.
> I have the medium double flap and it's perfect for my needs as I don't carry a lot, but I wish the strap was longer though :/
> Anyway, below pictures are what I normally have in my bag (blotting paper, key pouch, credit cards wallet, lip balm and iPhone), so you can have an idea of how much space they take in the medium double flap.
> I normally have my iPhone in the first pocket cause it's easier to take, but as you can see, there is still space for some make up or something. &#128522;
> View attachment 2897102
> View attachment 2897103
> View attachment 2897104


Is this a 2.55 double flap bag? If not, are you able to explain the difference to me? Thanks.


----------



## Zojja

My first chanel arrived  I haven't taken pics yet, my second bag (pre-loved) will arrive tomorrow..

I didn't take a picture yet but this is the link on the chanel site: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...lon-flap-bag.14K.A92644Y0929899999.c.14K.html

It is so soft, I would've never guessed it is made of nylon.


----------



## SharniBear

ml143 said:


> I've seen this before on some vintage bags. I think it's the date that the bag was bought. December 17, 1990




That would make sense but strange, I tried googling with no help. Thank you very much for your reply


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> You're welcome! I look forward to see what you've decided &#128522;


I know I'm very close to pulling the trigger as I have some good options. I'll definitely share the great news with everyone when I finally get my first baby (or two...or three...)


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> Haha! Chanel is so addicting! &#128514;&#128513;


Tell me about it! However, to be fair, pretty much all shopping is addictive to me.  I prefer to think of it as a "passion" rather than an "obsession".


----------



## Zojja

Good luck dmand2 

I don't think it is a coincidence but got an email this morning that my Amex credit limit was increased, ha!  I guess they were like 'hey this girl is buying Chanel, let's give her more credit!' Silly Amex.  (I pay off my CC monthly)


----------



## dioraddict15

dmand2 said:


> Tell me about it! However, to be fair, pretty much all shopping is addictive to me.  I prefer to think of it as a "passion" rather than an "obsession".




Lol I hear you sista! &#128515;


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> Tell me about it! However, to be fair, pretty much all shopping is addictive to me.  I prefer to think of it as a "passion" rather than an "obsession".




So true! LOL! &#128522;


----------



## dmand2

Zojja said:


> Good luck dmand2
> 
> I don't think it is a coincidence but got an email this morning that my Amex credit limit was increased, ha!  I guess they were like 'hey this girl is buying Chanel, let's give her more credit!' Silly Amex.  (I pay off my CC monthly)


It must be kismet - both my AMEX AND my mastercard increased my limits. What's a girl to do?!?


----------



## luxebaglover

I saw this picture on IG, intrigued by the sizes of the last two bags from left to right. Anyone knows what are they? Is the last one a maxi? &#128563;


----------



## PrincessCypress

luxebaglover said:


> I saw this picture on IG, intrigued by the sizes of the last two bags from left to right. Anyone knows what are they? Is the last one a maxi? &#128563;
> View attachment 2899601



Looks like a Jumbo and Maxi at the end to me, as a non-expert Chanel lover.


----------



## dmand2

luxebaglover said:


> I saw this picture on IG, intrigued by the sizes of the last two bags from left to right. Anyone knows what are they? Is the last one a maxi? &#128563;
> View attachment 2899601


I don't care what they are - I want that couch and everything that comes with it!! TDF!


----------



## angeles.cafe

Do you know if there'll be pink classic Caviar or Lamb coming out in Summer? I usually go to VA in Summer, so I think I would visit Chanel in Tyson Corner, and it would be nice if there is any pink...


----------



## allure244

angeles.cafe said:


> Do you know if there'll be pink classic Caviar or Lamb coming out in Summer? I usually go to VA in Summer, so I think I would visit Chanel in Tyson Corner, and it would be nice if there is any pink...




I didn't see any classic quilted designs in the books I looked through for spring/summer act 1 and 2. Seems like it's all about chevron. I want a light pink caviar m/l Classic too


----------



## angeles.cafe

allure244 said:


> I didn't see any classic quilted designs in the books I looked through for spring/summer act 1 and 2. Seems like it's all about chevron. I want a light pink caviar m/l Classic too



Thank you, allure244. Maybe that's a good excuse for me to save until next year :sly:


----------



## georgiegirl27

luxebaglover said:


> I saw this picture on IG, intrigued by the sizes of the last two bags from left to right. Anyone knows what are they? Is the last one a maxi? &#128563;
> View attachment 2899601


My best guess would be from right to left - Maxi, Jumbo, Large? M/L, small? square mini, rectangular mini then extra mini?

Some of these are old sizes now of course so not all are currently available  x


----------



## deltalady

luxebaglover said:


> I saw this picture on IG, intrigued by the sizes of the last two bags from left to right. Anyone knows what are they? Is the last one a maxi? &#128563;
> View attachment 2899601



Last four from left to right is the medium/large, clutch with chain, jumbo, then maxi. Hope that helps!


----------



## LovEmAll

angeles.cafe said:


> Do you know if there'll be pink classic Caviar or Lamb coming out in Summer? I usually go to VA in Summer, so I think I would visit Chanel in Tyson Corner, and it would be nice if there is any pink...




There is a hot pink chevron....the pic was posted in the authentic thread and the spring act 2 thread.  It is TDF!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

luxebaglover said:


> I saw this picture on IG, intrigued by the sizes of the last two bags from left to right. Anyone knows what are they? Is the last one a maxi? &#128563;
> View attachment 2899601




I think the bags are: a small seasonal bag; an extra mini; a square mini; a rectangular mini; the m/l; a seasonal flap (notice there seem to be no grommets on the top and you can't see the chain); a jumbo; and a maxi.

I too want that couch and everything on it!!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## PrincessCypress

LovEmAll said:


> I think the bags are: a small seasonal bag; an extra mini; a square mini; a rectangular mini; the m/l; a seasonal flap (notice there seem to be no grommets on the top and you can't see the chain); a jumbo; and a maxi.
> 
> I too want that couch and everything on it!!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;



I agree with deltalady regarding the clutch with chain (CWC) as the bag between the m/l and jumbo, but I agree with you on everything else. The first bag, I am not sure of what it's called...an extra-extra mini?


----------



## LovEmAll

PrincessCypress said:


> I agree with deltalady regarding the clutch with chain (CWC) as the bag between the m/l and jumbo, but I agree with you on everything else. The first bag, I am not sure of what it's called...an extra-extra mini?




Oh yeah....you both are correct...it is a clutch!  I keep thinking what it could be because the chain didn't show on the top.  Thanks!


----------



## Zojja

That is an awesome comparison of all the bag sizes.  Although It might be nice to have something like someone wear them to show a comparison as well.


----------



## georgiegirl27

deltalady said:


> Last four from left to right is the medium/large, clutch with chain, jumbo, then maxi. Hope that helps!


Aaaaah, clutch with chain, of course!!!!  Well done  x


----------



## angeles.cafe

LovEmAll said:


> There is a hot pink chevron....the pic was posted in the authentic thread and the spring act 2 thread.  It is TDF!!!



Thank you LovEmAll!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Hello Chanel owners and GST lovers. I have posted this on GST club but dont know exactly if it was the right thread, I hope you can help me here. 

m planning to get a preloved black gst which is series 10xxxxxx but I noticed a difference on size of the outside pocket compared to the latest series and also the size of the hardware 'rings' that connects the straps compared to the latest series that has a thicker ring with CHANEL emgraved on it. I would like to know if this is correct? I am concered with the authenticity altough the seller is a legit one. I tried to do some research and saw the same on 11xxxx series up to 13xxxxxx series. Can anybody help me confirm this?


----------



## Zojja

Although I plan to use my chanel bags as daily bags, I had a good reason to use my new first bag yesterday.  A friend of mine came up to help with a volunteer activity and to wait out traffic, we went out to dinner.  We went to a restaurant 'chain' that we like and although it is more casual (jeans and suits alike eat there), chanel bags wouldn't be out of place among the clientele.  We had a great time and she had a rough day so we both drank wine   (I normally don't drink myself but once in a while, a wine is good)


----------



## simplyhappy

Hi all, I've been eagerly awaiting my first Chanel purchase from NM through a tip I read on TPF! It just arrived! Photo is attached. My question is, does caviar leather soften over time & use? 

I'm surprised to feel the leather and it's a bit dry and stiff, and also very light. I'm wondering if lambskin may be a better choice for me. I'm typically not someone that will buy an item without seeing it IRL, but Chanel stores are not common where I am, and the store I did go to does not sell these slg's. Thanks for your help!


----------



## calflu

Is this made in France?

I've seen recently made in France flaps being dull and dry and not as black and your pic fits all of these...





simplyhappy said:


> Hi all, I've been eagerly awaiting my first Chanel purchase from NM through a tip I read on TPF! It just arrived! Photo is attached. My question is, does caviar leather soften over time & use?
> 
> I'm surprised to feel the leather and it's a bit dry and stiff, and also very light. I'm wondering if lambskin may be a better choice for me. I'm typically not someone that will buy an item without seeing it IRL, but Chanel stores are not common where I am, and the store I did go to does not sell these slg's. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902044


----------



## simplyhappy

Aww &#128549; so this is heard of.  No it's actually made in Spain. 

I really didn't want to say this because I've been coveting this for months, but I'm a bit underwhelmed. That's why I'm thinking lamb would be better, but I also want to avoid returns/exchanges/wait time for the HTF ghw....  And I think I have to pay return shipping with NM.

Oh and by "light" I meant lightweight  Color seems ok, but definitely in my photo weird. 



calflu said:


> Is this made in France?
> 
> I've seen recently made in France flaps being dull and dry and not as black and your pic fits all of these...


----------



## gail13

i'm not sure if this SLG is a wallet or card case but it most likely will get alot of use and lambskin is delicate.  Can you see if there is another one in the system and try for an exchange?


----------



## simplyhappy

It's considered a card holder, the tag says O-case. I emailed the SA saying the leather is dry and asking if they have lambskin in stock. She's checking today so hopefully I hear back, but doubt they'll have it. When I bought this, I thought she was sending it from her California store, but it actually came from the NM Texas warehouse so she can't inspect them for me beforehand. I believe they do have more, but I don't want to go through the exchange and wait time if it turns out it's exactly the same.  

When I buy Louis Vuitton there are specific things I know to look out for before I buy it at the store, but the actual main canvas or leather is usually not one of those things, it's either stitching or hardware. I'm just surprised with Chanel that I also have to inspect different qualities of leather for the same wallet. I thought for such a simple item like this I would only be making sure the CCs are straight. Now I'm just disappointed in their caviar leather, but don't know enough about Chanel to say that across all their products. 

Based on some other threads here, seems like this dry, fake leather feel and light Black color is part of Chanel's diminishing quality, and I think I need to see it in person when I decide to purchase, or move to lambskin. At least with lamb I know it will be soft, the opposite of how this one feels. :/  This is my first Chanel and the item just didn't feel or look luxurious to me at all. I'm going to see if it grows on me before I do anything else. Thanks. 



gail13 said:


> i'm not sure if this SLG is a wallet or card case but it most likely will get alot of use and lambskin is delicate.  Can you see if there is another one in the system and try for an exchange?


----------



## gail13

I have a card holder on hold, made of calf and I want to inspect it first.....


----------



## simplyhappy

gail13 said:


> I have a card holder on hold, made of calf and I want to inspect it first.....




Good luck with yours! Can you tell us how it turns out? I had to email SA again, but the store was too busy for her to check, waiting again tomorrow.


----------



## MADD APPLES

Nice


----------



## gail13

simplyhappy said:


> Good luck with yours! Can you tell us how it turns out? I had to email SA again, but the store was too busy for her to check, waiting again tomorrow.



I did pick up my SLG black calf card holder in camillia.  Will post pics a bit later..


----------



## luvprada

Bought a card holder for a surprise for MIL. She was shocked and loves it.
DH doesn't know.


----------



## simplyhappy

luvprada said:


> Bought a card holder for a surprise for MIL. She was shocked and loves it.
> DH doesn't know.




Aww how sweet of you! When will DH know? lol


----------



## georgiegirl27

luvprada said:


> Bought a card holder for a surprise for MIL. She was shocked and loves it.
> DH doesn't know.


That was a lovely thing to do  x


----------



## simplyhappy

I went to the Chanel boutique inside Nordstroms today, and they actually had a card holder there! It was black caviar with silver HW. It did appear a bit darker black than mine, but still felt dry. I think it's a good idea to inspect these before committing to one.



gail13 said:


> I did pick up my SLG black calf card holder in camillia.  Will post pics a bit later..


----------



## msxannie

simplyhappy said:


> I went to the Chanel boutique inside Nordstroms today, and they actually had a card holder there! It was black caviar with silver HW. It did appear a bit darker black than mine, but still felt dry. I think it's a good idea to inspect these before committing to one.




I have the lambskin and I love it to bits. It is more delicate but for me it's worth it since I don't mind a bit of scratches.


----------



## simplyhappy

Oh that looks lovely! I want it!   I held a lambskin full size wallet in the store today and just knew I wanted that instead. I will embrace scratches!! lol



msxannie said:


> I have the lambskin and I love it to bits. It is more delicate but for me it's worth it since I don't mind a bit of scratches.
> View attachment 2904779


----------



## angeles.cafe

Good morning!
Does anyone know the price of 224 reissue now?
Thank you !


----------



## SunBunny

angeles.cafe said:


> Good morning!
> Does anyone know the price of 224 reissue now?
> Thank you !



Last time I checked it was $4700


----------



## angeles.cafe

SunBunny said:


> Last time I checked it was $4700



Thank you SunBunny!


----------



## gail13

Does anyone have this jumbo/xl  reissue bag/tote or seen it etc?  I'm not sure of it's name but I love the two tone color and soft gold chain. I'm wondering how it is for comfort.....  I appreciate any input.

I was wondering if it's too large to be worn crossbody-wondering if the chain can be pulled thru and worn singly.  The bag is 13x9x6 but if it's soft it wouldn't matter.  The bag is calf which I think is so pretty.


----------



## smilesansan

i wonder how can i sell my brand new chanel bag. any suggestion?


----------



## gail13

smilesansan said:


> i wonder how can i sell my brand new chanel bag. any suggestion?



Hello, if you search these threads you'll find ideas on reputable places to sell your bag, but we are not allowed to try and sell any bags here on the forum.


----------



## kittymoomoo

smilesansan said:


> i wonder how can i sell my brand new chanel bag. any suggestion?



I've had good experience using fashionphile.com  and Yoogiescloset.com.


----------



## dmand2

Hi ladies

I am so happy to update you all that I have FINALLY purchased my first beloved Chanel bag. I went for the vintage black quilted lambskin XL single flap 2.55 jumbo with gold hardware. I cannot even begin to describe how amazing it is - it was love at first sight!!  It sits perfectly as a double strap and also looks fabulous cross-body. OMG I am soooo in love!!

Now, as you correctly anticipated, this is perfect for everyday wear and probably a lot of evening events, but it is too large for a cocktail dress type occasion.

So, I'm a bit torn and would love your advice (since it has been hugely helpful to date!! ):

1. Do I go for the same bag - black lambskin 2.55 with gold hardware in a medium?
2. Do a similar bag - black lambskin flap shoulder bag, which is a bit smaller than the 2.55 medium, has a snap (not turnlock closure), single strap, and no half moon pocket on the back.
3. Try something a bit fun/different and go for a red leather quilted wallet on chain crossbody bag/clutch with silvertone hardware, which appears the same as the 2.55 (back half moon pocket etc), but has built in credit card slots etc and is smaller (19 x 12 x 4cm with 62cm single chain drop)?
3. Go for a different, non-Chanel altogether and hold out for that next special Chanel bag that grabs my attention?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice. It has been so helpful and now made me the proud momma bear of the most beautiful bag in the world!!


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am so happy to update you all that I have FINALLY purchased my first beloved Chanel bag. I went for the vintage black quilted lambskin XL single flap 2.55 jumbo with gold hardware. I cannot even begin to describe how amazing it is - it was love at first sight!!  It sits perfectly as a double strap and also looks fabulous cross-body. OMG I am soooo in love!!
> 
> Now, as you correctly anticipated, this is perfect for everyday wear and probably a lot of evening events, but it is too large for a cocktail dress type occasion.
> 
> So, I'm a bit torn and would love your advice (since it has been hugely helpful to date!! ):
> 
> 1. Do I go for the same bag - black lambskin 2.55 with gold hardware in a medium?
> 2. Do a similar bag - black lambskin flap shoulder bag, which is a bit smaller than the 2.55 medium, has a snap (not turnlock closure), single strap, and no half moon pocket on the back.
> 3. Try something a bit fun/different and go for a red leather quilted wallet on chain crossbody bag/clutch with silvertone hardware, which appears the same as the 2.55 (back half moon pocket etc), but has built in credit card slots etc and is smaller (19 x 12 x 4cm with 62cm single chain drop)?
> 3. Go for a different, non-Chanel altogether and hold out for that next special Chanel bag that grabs my attention?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice. It has been so helpful and now made me the proud momma bear of the most beautiful bag in the world!!




Yay! Congrats!! Post some pictures of your new baby. &#128522; 
My vote is for number 3 &#128522;


----------



## ml143

Hello Ladies! 
Has anyone heard or seen a Chanel single flap with a plastic chain strap before? Did Chanel ever made a plastic chain strap? It's from 4-series. Everything else looks okay but I'm a bit concern about the strap. It's from a trusted seller though, but I also tried googling about it but no result.


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Does anyone have this jumbo/xl  reissue bag/tote or seen it etc?  I'm not sure of it's name but I love the two tone color and soft gold chain. I'm wondering how it is for comfort.....  I appreciate any input.
> 
> I was wondering if it's too large to be worn crossbody-wondering if the chain can be pulled thru and worn singly.  The bag is 13x9x6 but if it's soft it wouldn't matter.  The bag is calf which I think is so pretty.


 
I don't have this exact bag, but my recent purchase is a similar item. See details below and I'll be posting pics too. Mine is actually larger and looks fabulous as a double chain and crossbody as a single chain. This one might actually be a bit short to be worn crossbody. Probably, you'd do single chain on your side. Do you have the chain drop length?



kittymoomoo said:


> I've had good experience using fashionphile.com  and Yoogiescloset.com.


 
Ebay is always an option too.



ml143 said:


> Yay! Congrats!! Post some pictures of your new baby. &#55357;&#56842;
> My vote is for number 3 &#55357;&#56842;


 
I will post pics soon!!

Appreciate your advice and the pop of red is fun! I also have Louboutin black clutch where I don't need to carry much. Would also really love the opinions of others as to my next addition. THANKS.


----------



## flik

smilesansan said:


> i wonder how can i sell my brand new chanel bag. any suggestion?



I've used Bonanza.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> I don't have this exact bag, but my recent purchase is a similar item. See details below and I'll be posting pics too. Mine is actually larger and looks fabulous as a double chain and crossbody as a single chain. This one might actually be a bit short to be worn crossbody. Probably, you'd do single chain on your side. Do you have the chain drop length?
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay is always an option too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pics soon!!
> 
> Appreciate your advice and the pop of red is fun! I also have Louboutin black clutch where I don't need to carry much. Would also really love the opinions of others as to my next addition. THANKS.



The bag I posted is too short to be worn cross body, and I am trying to determine how useful it would be in my wardrobe as much as I love it.  I did also buy this clutch/crossbody which could work for you as well.  I borrowed the pic from another TPFer who posted her finds.  It is larger than  a WOC and made of calf.


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> The bag I posted is too short to be worn cross body, and I am trying to determine how useful it would be in my wardrobe as much as I love it.  I did also buy this clutch/crossbody which could work for you as well.  I borrowed the pic from another TPFer who posted her finds.  It is larger than  a WOC and made of calf.


This is cute and a bit different, and by the way, your entire outfit looks amazing!!


----------



## dmand2

ml143 said:


> Yay! Congrats!! Post some pictures of your new baby. &#55357;&#56842;
> My vote is for number 3 &#55357;&#56842;


Okay all, time to reveal the pics of my beautiful new baby!!!

I'll break it up into two sets - the bag itself, and then it being worn. Enjoy... 

PS Apologies for my attire. I'd just returned from a massage, but wanted to get these pics up for you stat. Not exactly a Chanel worthy ensemble. :giggles:

(Apologies in advance for my long signature as a result of the double post.)


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Okay all, time to reveal the pics of my beautiful new baby!!!
> 
> I'll break it up into two sets - the bag itself, and then it being worn. Enjoy...
> 
> PS Apologies for my attire. I'd just returned from a massage, but wanted to get these pics up for you stat. Not exactly a Chanel worthy ensemble. :giggles:
> 
> (Apologies in advance for my long signature as a result of the double post.)


 
Pics of the bag being worn...in my stunning t-shirt and shorts!


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Pics of the bag being worn...in my stunning t-shirt and shorts!



That bag is gorgeous!  Good find and congrats.  I am looking at the same style!


----------



## libertygirl

dmand2 said:


> Pics of the bag being worn...in my stunning t-shirt and shorts!



The Chanel makes the outfit... doesn't matter if it's a ballgown or *just* a shirt and shorts! 

It looks totally fabulous on you!!


----------



## libertygirl

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am so happy to update you all that I have FINALLY purchased my first beloved Chanel bag. I went for the vintage black quilted lambskin XL single flap 2.55 jumbo with gold hardware. I cannot even begin to describe how amazing it is - it was love at first sight!!  It sits perfectly as a double strap and also looks fabulous cross-body. OMG I am soooo in love!!
> 
> Now, as you correctly anticipated, this is perfect for everyday wear and probably a lot of evening events, but it is too large for a cocktail dress type occasion.
> 
> So, I'm a bit torn and would love your advice (since it has been hugely helpful to date!! ):
> 
> 1. Do I go for the same bag - black lambskin 2.55 with gold hardware in a medium?
> 2. Do a similar bag - black lambskin flap shoulder bag, which is a bit smaller than the 2.55 medium, has a snap (not turnlock closure), single strap, and no half moon pocket on the back.
> 3. Try something a bit fun/different and go for a red leather quilted wallet on chain crossbody bag/clutch with silvertone hardware, which appears the same as the 2.55 (back half moon pocket etc), but has built in credit card slots etc and is smaller (19 x 12 x 4cm with 62cm single chain drop)?
> 3. Go for a different, non-Chanel altogether and hold out for that next special Chanel bag that grabs my attention?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice. It has been so helpful and now made me the proud momma bear of the most beautiful bag in the world!!



I personally wouldn't go for anything too similar - I've found from experience that having a well rounded collection of bags serving different functions/ purposes is more useful than just variations of the same bag. The red WOC sounds simply gorgeous but even though it's one of Chanel's more reasonably priced bags - it's still a lot of money for something SO small! 

If your heart isn't in it, then maybe wait? I know I've bought for the sake of buying before and then found myself unable to buy when something I really loved came up. Talk about kicking myself!!

Hope this helps - let us know what you decide to do!!


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> That bag is gorgeous!  Good find and congrats.  I am looking at the same style!


 
Thank you so much!! I'm so in love with it.  I hope you find your special bag too.



libertygirl said:


> The Chanel makes the outfit... doesn't matter if it's a ballgown or *just* a shirt and shorts!
> 
> It looks totally fabulous on you!!


 
I love your attitude!  And thank you so much for the compliment. I have to admit, even in my most casual gear, putting on my darling bag made me feel like a million dollars!! 



libertygirl said:


> I personally wouldn't go for anything too similar - I've found from experience that having a well rounded collection of bags serving different functions/ purposes is more useful than just variations of the same bag. The red WOC sounds simply gorgeous but even though it's one of Chanel's more reasonably priced bags - it's still a lot of money for something SO small!
> 
> If your heart isn't in it, then maybe wait? I know I've bought for the sake of buying before and then found myself unable to buy when something I really loved came up. Talk about kicking myself!!
> 
> Hope this helps - let us know what you decide to do!!


 
Thank you so much for your advice Libertygirl. I really appreciate it. I totally agree, and have come to the same decision, to avoid going for something too similar - ie 2.55 bag in medium or black flap bag. 

The red WOC is really growing on me. It's new, and the dimensions were what I was originally after for an evening bag. I also like that it has silvertone hardware and is a fun pop of colour, so I can imagine it going really well with my leather jackets with silver buckles etc for daywear. I think if I can get it at a reasonable price, I'll go for it. Otherwise, I'll take your sage advice and take a breather and wait for the next 'the one' to call to me...

THANK YOU again.


----------



## libertygirl

dmand2 said:


> Thank you so much!! I'm so in love with it.  I hope you find your special bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your attitude!  And thank you so much for the compliment. I have to admit, even in my most casual gear, putting on my darling bag made me feel like a million dollars!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice Libertygirl. I really appreciate it. I totally agree, and have come to the same decision, to avoid going for something too similar - ie 2.55 bag in medium or black flap bag.
> 
> The red WOC is really growing on me. It's new, and the dimensions were what I was originally after for an evening bag. I also like that it has silvertone hardware and is a fun pop of colour, so I can imagine it going really well with my leather jackets with silver buckles etc for daywear. I think if I can get it at a reasonable price, I'll go for it. Otherwise, I'll take your sage advice and take a breather and wait for the next 'the one' to call to me...
> 
> THANK YOU again.



Happy to help  It sounds like you are loving the WOC so go for that if you think you'll get a lot of use out of it! I'm currently trying to hang on for a red Chanel jumbo having missed out the last couple of times... the wait is torture!!


----------



## simplyhappy

dmand2 said:


> Okay all, time to reveal the pics of my beautiful new baby!!!
> 
> I'll break it up into two sets - the bag itself, and then it being worn. Enjoy...
> 
> PS Apologies for my attire. I'd just returned from a massage, but wanted to get these pics up for you stat. Not exactly a Chanel worthy ensemble. :giggles:
> 
> (Apologies in advance for my long signature as a result of the double post.)




This leather is beautiful!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ml143

dmand2 said:


> Pics of the bag being worn...in my stunning t-shirt and shorts!




Wow! It's so gorgeous!!! Congrats again! &#128522;


----------



## Jujuma

libertygirl said:


> The Chanel makes the outfit... doesn't matter if it's a ballgown or *just* a shirt and shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks totally fabulous on you!!




Totally agree! Chanel makes every outfit special!


----------



## Zojja

Glad you got your bag dmand2!  I totally rocked my new Chanel in my sweaty gym clothes yesterday at the store.


----------



## Zojja

I'm so addicted to bags, it is ridiculous.  I have a lot of them from cheap to now pretty pricey.  I was ordering from Eddie Bauer today and they had a 50% off sale on their travex bags, making one I liked $15.  I resisted so hard just due to clutter not to buy it but now I think I should've haha.


----------



## dmand2

libertygirl said:


> Happy to help  It sounds like you are loving the WOC so go for that if you think you'll get a lot of use out of it! I'm currently trying to hang on for a red Chanel jumbo having missed out the last couple of times... the wait is torture!!


 
I do REALLY appreciate it as I'm new to bags and don't want to make mistakes I'll regret. The red WOC is pretty fab and I think I would get use out of it as a casual fun bag and also an evening clutch. Where the sizing is too small, I have my jumbo baby for everything else!! 

Oh, wow, a red jumbo would be incredible!! Please post photos when you manage to get this one. 



simplyhappy said:


> This leather is beautiful!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


 
Thank you! I wish there was feel-o-messaging so you could get the full experience! 



ml143 said:


> Wow! It's so gorgeous!!! Congrats again! &#55357;&#56842;


 
Oh, thank you sooo much. 



Zojja said:


> Glad you got your bag dmand2!  I totally rocked my new Chanel in my sweaty gym clothes yesterday at the store.


 
Thank you Zojja. It was a tough road, but worth the wait! 

I love it. Would have loved to see that image. 

That was actually something I was going to ask everyone. Do you really use your Chanel day bags for literally everyday wear (work, shopping, gym, dinner, drinks, brunch, visiting friends etc) or only for 'special occasions'?



Zojja said:


> I'm so addicted to bags, it is ridiculous.  I have a lot of them from cheap to now pretty pricey.  I was ordering from Eddie Bauer today and they had a 50% off sale on their travex bags, making one I liked $15.  I resisted so hard just due to clutter not to buy it but now I think I should've haha.


 
Seems your bag addiction is the equivalent of my shoe addiction!  Although, it seems I've caught the bag bug, which is pretty scary (for the CC anyway!). 

I wouldn't even blink twice at $15! Jump back online and buy that sucker!! :giggles:


----------



## Zojja

I've been using the bags I bought every day.  When going to work, I took a small chanel and put it in my bag so it wasn't really out at work but then took it out when I went to the store after work.  I figure, why not?


----------



## dmand2

Zojja said:


> I've been using the bags I bought every day.  When going to work, I took a small chanel and put it in my bag so it wasn't really out at work but then took it out when I went to the store after work.  I figure, why not?


Is this how everyone else uses their Chanel?

Do you find it begins to show wear on the leather/hardware and are there things to do to minimise this?

Thanks - I'm a newbie to the designer brand bag club!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> I do REALLY appreciate it as I'm new to bags and don't want to make mistakes I'll regret. The red WOC is pretty fab and I think I would get use out of it as a casual fun bag and also an evening clutch. Where the sizing is too small, I have my jumbo baby for everything else!!
> 
> Oh, wow, a red jumbo would be incredible!! Please post photos when you manage to get this one.


 
Well, ladies, I did it - I just purchased the red quilted WOC with silver hardware. Chanel No. 2 is on its way!  I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Tall1Grl

dmand2 said:


> Well, ladies, I did it - I just purchased the red quilted WOC with silver hardware. Chanel No. 2 is on its way!  I'll post pics when it arrives.



Yay!!!! Congrats!!&#128147;


----------



## dmand2

Tall1Grl said:


> Yay!!!! Congrats!!&#128147;


Thanks so much Tall1Grl.


----------



## dmand2

Warning - don' drink and ebay!  
Earlier this evening a beautiful black quilted 2.55 medium double flap bag with gold hardware was going for a very good price, and despite our earlier SOBER and SENSIBLE decisions that I should buy something very different for my next bag after scoring my fabulous black single flap jumbo (and subsequently my gorgeous red quilted red WOC), my alcohol induced brain thought it was a good idea to enter into bidding!  Thank goodness, as I realised the error of my ways as I was the highest bidder and very much regretting my decision, someone stepped in with 3 seconds to spare on the auction and outbid me!!! Phew!!! 

Be warned fellow designer item lovers on ebay who combine this obsession with their passion for a tipple or two...or three!!


----------



## jsteiner0123

Hi, Im new to this website but I was told if I ever needed information on a purse that this is the place to go. Okay so here is my question, I purchased a Chanel at an estate sale but Im on the border about it being real.. So, I've done countless hours of research about how to identify an authentic Chanel and the purse i purchased shows signs of it being authentic as well as some iffy things that i'm hoping someone(ANYONE) can help me. My first question is would the lining of an authentic Chanel tear? It almost looks forced but I just figured that an authentic bag would use a more substantial fabric than that, right? Because of the 'tear' I am unable to find a serial number &/or tag.):


----------



## simplyhappy

Hahaha, you are SO lucky! &#128518;&#128518;



dmand2 said:


> Warning - don' drink and ebay!
> Earlier this evening a beautiful black quilted 2.55 medium double flap bag with gold hardware was going for a very good price, and despite our earlier SOBER and SENSIBLE decisions that I should buy something very different for my next bag after scoring my fabulous black single flap jumbo (and subsequently my gorgeous red quilted red WOC), my alcohol induced brain thought it was a good idea to enter into bidding!  Thank goodness, as I realised the error of my ways as I was the highest bidder and very much regretting my decision, someone stepped in with 3 seconds to spare on the auction and outbid me!!! Phew!!!
> 
> Be warned fellow designer item lovers on ebay who combine this obsession with their passion for a tipple or two...or three!!


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Warning - don' drink and ebay!
> Earlier this evening a beautiful black quilted 2.55 medium double flap bag with gold hardware was going for a very good price, and despite our earlier SOBER and SENSIBLE decisions that I should buy something very different for my next bag after scoring my fabulous black single flap jumbo (and subsequently my gorgeous red quilted red WOC), my alcohol induced brain thought it was a good idea to enter into bidding!  Thank goodness, as I realised the error of my ways as I was the highest bidder and very much regretting my decision, someone stepped in with 3 seconds to spare on the auction and outbid me!!! Phew!!!
> 
> Be warned fellow designer item lovers on ebay who combine this obsession with their passion for a tipple or two...or three!!



Lucky and funny!!!!


----------



## Zojja

jsteiner0123 said:


> Hi, Im new to this website but I was told if I ever needed information on a purse that this is the place to go. Okay so here is my question, I purchased a Chanel at an estate sale but Im on the border about it being real.. So, I've done countless hours of research about how to identify an authentic Chanel and the purse i purchased shows signs of it being authentic as well as some iffy things that i'm hoping someone(ANYONE) can help me. My first question is would the lining of an authentic Chanel tear? It almost looks forced but I just figured that an authentic bag would use a more substantial fabric than that, right? Because of the 'tear' I am unable to find a serial number &/or tag.):



You can use an authentication service.  If there is no chanel tag or even writing that says chanel, I'd be a little concerned.  I've heard that sometimes women would tear out the serial number tag.  

I'd use a service like this:
http://etincelerauthentications.com


----------



## angeles.cafe

Since I can't go to Chanel to see this in person. Can you please tell me if this is a mini size or extra mini? This one is available at the boutique, so I think it's not Spring Act II. I'm waiting for the pink one in Spring Act II, but don't know when they come.

@Calflu: I can't attach this pic in the message for you, so I post it here. 

I have SS Galaxy Note 3. It fits in my reissue 224, do you think it will fit in the mini?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## dmand2

jsteiner0123 said:


> Hi, Im new to this website but I was told if I ever needed information on a purse that this is the place to go. Okay so here is my question, I purchased a Chanel at an estate sale but Im on the border about it being real.. So, I've done countless hours of research about how to identify an authentic Chanel and the purse i purchased shows signs of it being authentic as well as some iffy things that i'm hoping someone(ANYONE) can help me. My first question is would the lining of an authentic Chanel tear? It almost looks forced but I just figured that an authentic bag would use a more substantial fabric than that, right? Because of the 'tear' I am unable to find a serial number &/or tag.):


Welcome! 

For a small price ($7 just for authentication, $8 for authentication and estimate of value) Etincelerauthentications will authenticate it for you. Look them up on the web, then email them the required photos and pay via PayPal and they can give you the reassurance you need. Good luck!


----------



## dmand2

angeles.cafe said:


> Since I can't go to Chanel to see this in person. Can you please tell me if this is a mini size or extra mini? This one is available at the boutique, so I think it's not Spring Act II. I'm waiting for the pink one in Spring Act II, but don't know when they come.
> 
> @Calflu: I can't attach this pic in the message for you, so I post it here.
> 
> I have SS Galaxy Note 3. It fits in my reissue 224, do you think it will fit in the mini?
> Thanks ladies!


 
OMG - Sorry, I can't answer your query, but this bag is soooo adorable!! 



gail13 said:


> Lucky and funny!!!!


 


simplyhappy said:


> Hahaha, you are SO lucky! &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


 
I thought you girls would get a kick out of that one so I had to share!! :lolots:


----------



## allure244

angeles.cafe said:


> Since I can't go to Chanel to see this in person. Can you please tell me if this is a mini size or extra mini? This one is available at the boutique, so I think it's not Spring Act II. I'm waiting for the pink one in Spring Act II, but don't know when they come.
> 
> @Calflu: I can't attach this pic in the message for you, so I post it here.
> 
> I have SS Galaxy Note 3. It fits in my reissue 224, do you think it will fit in the mini?
> Thanks ladies!




Looks like an extra mini to me.


----------



## angeles.cafe

dmand2 said:


> OMG - Sorry, I can't answer your query, but this bag is soooo adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you girls would get a kick out of that one so I had to share!! :lolots:



I love the color and style, too. But my cuz said it was small, so I may pass.


----------



## angeles.cafe

allure244 said:


> Looks like an extra mini to me.




Thank You, allure 244. So I pass it then.


----------



## calflu

Yes this is extra mini and one thing I'd add is the bag is prettier in person than in pic!

&#128516;


angeles.cafe said:


> Since I can't go to Chanel to see this in person. Can you please tell me if this is a mini size or extra mini? This one is available at the boutique, so I think it's not Spring Act II. I'm waiting for the pink one in Spring Act II, but don't know when they come.
> 
> @Calflu: I can't attach this pic in the message for you, so I post it here.
> 
> I have SS Galaxy Note 3. It fits in my reissue 224, do you think it will fit in the mini?
> Thanks ladies!


----------



## angeles.cafe

calflu said:


> Yes this is extra mini and one thing I'd add is the bag is prettier in person than in pic!
> 
> &#128516;



My cuz - who sent this pic to me, said it wasn't her style, and it was too small. Thanks for your opinion, Calflu!


----------



## Tuned83

No idea if has been discussed already but was just looking at the chanel website and I came upon girl chanel. Anyone seen these bags and what r ur opinions?


----------



## dmand2

angeles.cafe said:


> Thank You, allure 244. So I pass it then.


 
Oh, what a shame. 



calflu said:


> Yes this is extra mini and one thing I'd add is the bag is prettier in person than in pic!
> 
> &#55357;&#56836;


 
I can't even imagine it looking more adorable than it does in the pic!!


----------



## dmand2

Hi ladies

Have any of you had experience with Chanel sunglasses? I came across this pair (see pics) and thought they were pretty. The seller said they weren't cateye, but that seemed to be the style to me...

Would love your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## i love louie

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Have any of you had experience with Chanel sunglasses? I came across this pair (see pics) and thought they were pretty. The seller said they weren't cateye, but that seemed to be the style to me...
> 
> Would love your thoughts. Thanks!



I have 2 pair of sunglasses. those do look cateye to me. Have you authenticated yet? I love the quilting  gorgeous


----------



## dmand2

i love louie said:


> I have 2 pair of sunglasses. those do look cateye to me. Have you authenticated yet? I love the quilting  gorgeous


Thanks i love louie! I thought they were cateye too, but the seller was very certain they weren't. They're from a reputable consignment store that assures authenticity. I love the look - I'm after cateye and that's how they appear to me, and rather big, which is what they look like, and agree the quilting is stunning! 

My only concern is lack of ability to try them on to see how they look, but I'm fortunate in that I have an oval face so all styles work for me, so I might take a gamble and give them a go...


----------



## i love louie

dmand2 said:


> Thanks i love louie! I thought they were cateye too, but the seller was very certain they weren't. They're from a reputable consignment store that assures authenticity. I love the look - I'm after cateye and that's how they appear to me, and rather big, which is what they look like, and agree the quilting is stunning!
> 
> My only concern is lack of ability to try them on to see how they look, but I'm fortunate in that I have an oval face so all styles work for me, so I might take a gamble and give them a go...



They have no return policy?  If you buy them post a pic=)  I love them.


----------



## dmand2

i love louie said:


> They have no return policy?  If you buy them post a pic=)  I love them.


They do, but it's really expensive - international return postage plus 10% restocking fee.  Cheaper for me to buy, then sell myself if they don't work for me. 

I'll definitely post a pic if I buy them.

Does anyone else have any thoughts on these??


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi ladies! I have a black caviar Chanel jumbo with GHW. However, I always wish I'd bought it with silver hardware as its better for everyday use. I've been looking around to see if I can find a single flap with silver hardware, but not many about other than on ebay. Do you think I should just be happy with what I have and simply use it or sell it and buy a pre-owned single flap. I'd love some input from owners of single flap jumbos, particularly why you prefer single/double flap and whether you find it easier with gold/silver hardware? Thank you in advance&#128077;


----------



## luvprada

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a black caviar Chanel jumbo with GHW. However, I always wish I'd bought it with silver hardware as its better for everyday use. I've been looking around to see if I can find a single flap with silver hardware, but not many about other than on ebay. Do you think I should just be happy with what I have and simply use it or sell it and buy a pre-owned single flap. I'd love some input from owners of single flap jumbos, particularly why you prefer single/double flap and whether you find it easier with gold/silver hardware? Thank you in advance&#128077;



I've seen single flaps on some of the recommended reseller sites as well.


----------



## dioraddict15

luvprada said:


> I've seen single flaps on some of the recommended reseller sites as well.




Thankyou. I'm based in London and there aren't as many reputable resellers as in the States. I just wanted advice as to whether it's worth the hassle looking for one or just keeping mine.


----------



## flik

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a black caviar Chanel jumbo with GHW. However, I always wish I'd bought it with silver hardware as its better for everyday use. I've been looking around to see if I can find a single flap with silver hardware, but not many about other than on ebay. Do you think I should just be happy with what I have and simply use it or sell it and buy a pre-owned single flap. I'd love some input from owners of single flap jumbos, particularly why you prefer single/double flap and whether you find it easier with gold/silver hardware? Thank you in advance&#128077;



I have the black lambskin jumbo w/ ghw (double flap) & I love it. The bag you have is so beautiful. Also, you don't know if you'll be able to find a single flap pre-loved in good condition and/or if you'll be able to sell your jumbo for a good price. I'd just use it and enjoy it.


----------



## simplyhappy

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Have any of you had experience with Chanel sunglasses? I came across this pair (see pics) and thought they were pretty. The seller said they weren't cateye, but that seemed to be the style to me...
> 
> Would love your thoughts. Thanks!




Unfortunately I have zero knowledge here, but regarding cat eye style, they do look like it, but not a totally pulled up cat eye. So maybe that's why the seller denied it was? Or does Chanel have a specific cat eye style category, and she is just claiming it's not from that series? Either way, you can see the style best from your 2nd photo from the back, looks like a large rounded cat eye, and with your oval face it will work! I'm oval too, but small


----------



## dioraddict15

flik said:


> I have the black lambskin jumbo w/ ghw (double flap) & I love it. The bag you have is so beautiful. Also, you don't know if you'll be able to find a single flap pre-loved in good condition and/or if you'll be able to sell your jumbo for a good price. I'd just use it and enjoy it.




Thank you, it's beautiful indeed. It's only the hardware I find a bit too dressy for everyday. I have the m/l also with GHW but I only ever use that during the evening so it's perfectly dressy. I'm probably just being silly and won't get my money selling it or finding a decent single flap. I have the old medium boy too with shw so I guess I could use that for more casual wear even though I tend to use that in the evenings too. &#128516;


----------



## dmand2

simplyhappy said:


> Unfortunately I have zero knowledge here, but regarding cat eye style, they do look like it, but not a totally pulled up cat eye. So maybe that's why the seller denied it was? Or does Chanel have a specific cat eye style category, and she is just claiming it's not from that series? Either way, you can see the style best from your 2nd photo from the back, looks like a large rounded cat eye, and with your oval face it will work! I'm oval too, but small


Sounds like we have twin faces!  I agree, I don't think it's a dramatic cateye, but certainly of that style. I've just bought a pair of absolute cateye Valenitno RS sunglasses, so I'll see how those look on me...and then probably end up buying these anyway! :giggles:


----------



## flik

dioraddict15 said:


> Thank you, it's beautiful indeed. It's only the hardware I find a bit too dressy for everyday. I have the m/l also with GHW but I only ever use that during the evening so it's perfectly dressy. I'm probably just being silly and won't get my money selling it or finding a decent single flap. I have the old medium boy too with shw so I guess I could use that for more casual wear even though I tend to use that in the evenings too. &#128516;



Wow, nice little collection you got there! No, you're not being silly just overly critical! What's wrong with a little bling everyday. If you buy preloved, besides the condition issue there is the authenticity concern.  As the old saying goes "a bird in the hand ..."


----------



## dioraddict15

flik said:


> Wow, nice little collection you got there! No, you're not being silly just overly critical! What's wrong with a little bling everyday. If you buy preloved, besides the condition issue there is the authenticity concern.  As the old saying goes "a bird in the hand ..."




Thank you, you're right I'm being overly critical. I should enjoy what I have. I also have a WOC and a patent coco shine with SHW. [emoji1]


----------



## Purrsey

I am trying to attach pics.. oh I am having problemsss... trying to figure all these out.

Need some advice.  Does anyone know what model this is? Is it a vintage piece (actually I don't know what exactly is meant by vintage. I just see this term popping out sometimes. lol)? Is it worth to collect this (pre-loved)?


----------



## Purrsey

Sorry if the pics don't look quite clear.

What year is it made based on the authenticity card? Thanks for the help.


----------



## iloveallpurses

Hi


----------



## Purrsey

May I ask what you think of this too? I did a research and got to know a little about the year it is made based on the code. 

I have been wanting a red chanel (but always not certain on size). I have been doing some readings and it appears that vintage appeals more to me. Would you pay about usd1400 for this number? From reliable source with the complete set (other than box).


----------



## Alibali

What do you think of this:

http://s76.photobucket.com/user/alibali6/media/chanel%20bag_zpsqtoxgqzy.jpg.html


----------



## Tlauren55

Ladies which chanel woc should I get ?! The red.... Or....


----------



## Tlauren55

Or.......The burgundy ???


----------



## i love louie

Tlauren55 said:


> Or.......The burgundy ???




I love the red more. It's a lovely shade of red and pops more in my opinion [emoji16]


----------



## Tlauren55

That's what I tell myself as well..... But then I love dark colors like burgundy, chanel is not cheap so I'm trying to make the right decision. LoL
Thanks for your opinion


----------



## i love louie

Tlauren55 said:


> That's what I tell myself as well..... But then I love dark colors like burgundy, chanel is not cheap so I'm trying to make the right decision. LoL
> 
> Thanks for your opinion




Omg no it's not cheap at all. Your welcome [emoji4]asked hubby and he said if he was buying it for me then I would be getting burgundy lol


----------



## Tlauren55

LOL men are funny


----------



## gail13

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2919590
> 
> View attachment 2919591
> 
> View attachment 2919592
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pics don't look quite clear.
> 
> What year is it made based on the authenticity card? Thanks for the help.



Nice bag!  According to the code this is from approx 89-91.


----------



## simplyhappy

Tlauren55 said:


> Ladies which chanel woc should I get ?! The red.... Or....




Red! You should try both on and see which one suits you, they're both lovely. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Purrsey

Anyone knows if euro is still 3950 for Jumbo?


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi ladies it's my first time posting in the chanel forum I'm after some advice please, I've been looking for a chanel bag (preloved) for a while and came across the 3 bag? I'm not sure if that's the correct name, it has three inner compartments, can anyone tell me how big this bag is and how much fits into it please? Also what would be a good price to pay for one preloved in £ 

Thanks so much 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dmand2

i love louie said:


> I love the red more. It's a lovely shade of red and pops more in my opinion [emoji16]


 


simplyhappy said:


> Red! You should try both on and see which one suits you, they're both lovely. [emoji5]&#65039;


 
My vote's also for the red.  I recently acquired a similar one myself and adore it sooo much. It's just great to have that pop of colour and use that for more 'fun' outfits. I use my classic Chanel quilted black with gold hardward jumbo for general wear and more elegant looks. However, it's always a matter of personal opinion. Be sure to let us know what you decide and post pics.


----------



## angeles.cafe

Hello Ladies.
May I ask you a question. Is it hard to take care a python bag? I'm eyeing on one, but really nervous about taking a good care of it (my SA said it's delicate). This one maybe the last one for a while. Thanks a ton, ladies!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi may anyone share what you know about this bag? I know it is limited edition. Which year is it made? I've been looking for a Single flap jumbo and chance upon this (never used). I never like the new double flap. Should I take the plunge ?


----------



## gail13

handbagahholic said:


> Hi ladies it's my first time posting in the chanel forum I'm after some advice please, I've been looking for a chanel bag (preloved) for a while and came across the 3 bag? I'm not sure if that's the correct name, it has three inner compartments, can anyone tell me how big this bag is and how much fits into it please? Also what would be a good price to pay for one preloved in £
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is maybe an accordian bag style, do you have a picture to share?


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks dear. This is not an accordion. Unfortunately it's the only pic I have for now. 

I'm torn between getting this which is BN or the one here which is preowned that needs a bag spa due to a little color transfer at the back. Any advice?


----------



## Purrsey

Oh dear that unlimited edition one has been sold. I wanna cry. 

Anyway I do prefer gold hardware. Hee.


----------



## Purrsey

What does a bag spa do to clean out color transfer ? Can be fixed cleanly?


----------



## Purrsey

Hi me again to ask more about bags! May I know what models these are called? What series? Thanks.


----------



## Zojja

You might want to try on the 'identify this chanel' thread as people may look at that thread that might not look here.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks! Ooh I didn't know that thread exists. Hopping over.


----------



## cuselover

Hi my friend just purchased a handbag from paris. It do3snt come with the dust bag would chanel have extra?


----------



## Alibali

www.asecondchanceresale.com has some white chanels for sale!

They are legit...i have sold a couple of chanels to them in the past and all their vintage collections are great!


----------



## Purrsey

Anyone owns a medium and jumbo flap at the same time? What occasions do you decide which to use? I'm eyeing on both at the same time preloved!


----------



## dmand2

Purrsey said:


> Anyone owns a medium and jumbo flap at the same time? What occasions do you decide which to use? I'm eyeing on both at the same time preloved!


I was initially of the same mind, but on the advice from the lovely ladies on this thread, I decided against going down this path and am glad that I did. Instead, I purchased an incredidble vintage single flap XL jumbo black quilted lambskin with gold hardware and a red quilted WOC with silver hardware. Adore them both!  
The jumbo is perfect for a day bag and for certain evening events. For very formal cocktail events, it is too large, and for now I use my sleek Louboutin black clutch.

My WOC is also fun for daywear, but can also be used as an evening clutch with the chain placed inside.

Now I can channel my funds into broadening my collection - I'm looking to the beautiful new pink that is coming, perhaps a nude/white, and some of the other special vintage options.

However, with everything, it is always one's personal preference, and, I guess, a question of how much disposable shopping money you have! 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Purrsey

Dmand2, thanks for sharing. That's a good perspective


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi  has anyone seen a beige gst with gold HW preloved in the uk? Suddenly have a hankering for This bag! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dmand2

Purrsey said:


> Dmand2, thanks for sharing. That's a good perspective


No worries Purrsey. Ultimately, it comes down to personal preference (and financial capacity), but this is the approach I've taken and I'm pleased that I have. Best of luck and be sure to share your goodies with us!!


----------



## pursefinatic

Should I purchase a Chanel Black Maxi Caviar Leather Double Flap Bag or a Chanel Black Lambskin Quilted Classic Small Flap Bag? Help!! Can't decide


----------



## March786

pursefinatic said:


> Should I purchase a Chanel Black Maxi Caviar Leather Double Flap Bag or a Chanel Black Lambskin Quilted Classic Small Flap Bag? Help!! Can't decide



I would definitely go for the caviar leather......it means I'm not worried about getting it scratched &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## pursefinatic

March786 said:


> I would definitely go for the caviar leather......it means I'm not worried about getting it scratched [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Really??? This will be my first Chanel which is another reason I am not sure which to choose!


----------



## March786

pursefinatic said:


> Really??? This will be my first Chanel which is another reason I am not sure which to choose!



Thats what i would dooo.....
..another option would be to go to the store and have a look at the difference between the leather and style.....it really depends which one you fall in love with and which one suits your style......then go home sleep on it a few days before you buy.........all i can add is i love using my jumbo in caviar with no worries &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; good luck


----------



## anniekins127

What do you ladies think? I was texting with a BG SA last night and confirmed that I wanted the one Chanel WOC in caviar with GHW that they had. She took my CC info and told me she would ring it up when she was in in the morning (today). Sounds like the US price increase is happening today...will I get the previous price or the new one?

She said she isn't in today and her manager is ringing it up, but I haven't received confirmation of that, so she might ring it up tomorrow. I'm buying the bag either way, but of course it would have been nice to get the pre-increase price if I could! Funny that I was buying it at the last second without knowing.


----------



## pursefinatic

March786 said:


> Thats what i would dooo.....
> ..another option would be to go to the store and have a look at the difference between the leather and style.....it really depends which one you fall in love with and which one suits your style......then go home sleep on it a few days before you buy.........all i can add is i love using my jumbo in caviar with no worries [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] good luck




Such a hard decision! I've tried familiarizing myself with Chanel as much as possible. Would any of these two bags be considered "vintage"?


----------



## Purrsey

I personally love love love lambskin. It has such luxurious feel to it. If I can, I want all my chanel to be lambskin!

However, caviar is more practical surely. I live by what a lovely YouTuber shared in her channel. For bigger bag, eg Jumbo the least, go for caviar. Smaller items, lambskin. Because bigger items we tend to likely knock them on something or catch them in the rain (harder to shield) etc. Smaller ones we kind of able to protect better. 

I take good care of my leather goods and I actually enjoy being extra careful around it


----------



## karr0tstick

Purrsey said:


> I personally love love love lambskin. It has such luxurious feel to it. If I can, I want all my chanel to be lambskin!
> 
> However, caviar is more practical surely. I live by what a lovely YouTuber shared in her channel. For bigger bag, eg Jumbo the least, go for caviar. Smaller items, lambskin. Because bigger items we tend to likely knock them on something or catch them in the rain (harder to shield) etc. Smaller ones we kind of able to protect better.
> 
> I take good care of my leather goods and I actually enjoy being extra careful around it


I recently bought the classic flap medium size in caviar leather, and I kind of wish I got it in lambskin! The SA's, I feel like, are always trying to talk you out of lambskin, but I agree with you, lambskin is so luxurious!


----------



## gail13

pursefinatic said:


> Should I purchase a Chanel Black Maxi Caviar Leather Double Flap Bag or a Chanel Black Lambskin Quilted Classic Small Flap Bag? Help!! Can't decide



Are you looking for everyday, or occasional use?  Have you considered looking at the calf?  I just purchased a Reissue in calf and I feel it's a good compromise.  I have a lambskin jumbo that I love but don't use often.  People seem to be divided upon what they like best.  Caviar obviously will be less care, but lambskin def feels more luxurious.  I also just bought a vintage lambskin tote from the early 80's and the lamb looks incredible.   It has some areas that are showing wear, but overall the leather feels like butter and has a beautiful sheen to it.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> I was initially of the same mind, but on the advice from the lovely ladies on this thread, I decided against going down this path and am glad that I did. Instead, I purchased an incredidble vintage single flap XL jumbo black quilted lambskin with gold hardware and a red quilted WOC with silver hardware. Adore them both!
> The jumbo is perfect for a day bag and for certain evening events. For very formal cocktail events, it is too large, and for now I use my sleek Louboutin black clutch.
> 
> My WOC is also fun for daywear, but can also be used as an evening clutch with the chain placed inside.
> 
> Now I can channel my funds into broadening my collection - I'm looking to the beautiful new pink that is coming, perhaps a nude/white, and some of the other special vintage options.
> 
> However, with everything, it is always one's personal preference, and, I guess, a question of how much disposable shopping money you have!
> 
> I hope this helps.



I love your vintage bag!!!!  It started me looking for one too.  I agree on the nude color bag-I love that color and it goes with everything.


----------



## dmand2

pursefinatic said:


> Really??? This will be my first Chanel which is another reason I am not sure which to choose!


 


Purrsey said:


> I personally love love love lambskin. It has such luxurious feel to it. If I can, I want all my chanel to be lambskin!
> 
> However, caviar is more practical surely. I live by what a lovely YouTuber shared in her channel. For bigger bag, eg Jumbo the least, go for caviar. Smaller items, lambskin. Because bigger items we tend to likely knock them on something or catch them in the rain (harder to shield) etc. Smaller ones we kind of able to protect better.
> 
> I take good care of my leather goods and I actually enjoy being extra careful around it


 


karr0tstick said:


> I recently bought the classic flap medium size in caviar leather, and I kind of wish I got it in lambskin! The SA's, I feel like, are always trying to talk you out of lambskin, but I agree with you, lambskin is so luxurious!


 


gail13 said:


> Are you looking for everyday, or occasional use?  Have you considered looking at the calf?  I just purchased a Reissue in calf and I feel it's a good compromise.  I have a lambskin jumbo that I love but don't use often.  People seem to be divided upon what they like best.  Caviar obviously will be less care, but lambskin def feels more luxurious.  I also just bought a vintage lambskin tote from the early 80's and the lamb looks incredible.   It has some areas that are showing wear, but overall the leather feels like butter and has a beautiful sheen to it.


 
Without any hesitation, my vote is 100% for lambskin - any size, any style!! New and reissue caviar bags are often tough and stiff to the touch, whereas lambskin is just sooo luxurious - swoon.  If you're after a bag that is going to take a beating, grab a decent Kate Spade or Michael Kors or similar, but for 'normal' outings, you just can't go past the qaulity of lambskin. However, this is, as always, a matter of personal opinion, so you need to go with what works with you.

Best of luck with your first purchase, and please be sure to share your find with us!


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> I love your vintage bag!!!!  It started me looking for one too.  I agree on the nude color bag-I love that color and it goes with everything.


Thank you Gail! I so adore my vintage bag too and it was just a diamond in the rough that I found after searching and searching. I will treasure it for many years to come. 

I definitely think the nude is amazing - my only hesitation is the upkeep as this will show wear/marks much quicker/easier than your darker bags.


----------



## Rina337

Is it true, has there been a Chanel price drop in Hong Kong?


----------



## silverundertow

Anyone know how much the mini cc silver crystal studs are? 
Looking to get a pair when I go to Boston this summer.


----------



## San2222

Rina337 said:


> Is it true, has there been a Chanel price drop in Hong Kong?



Yes refer to this thread..

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-decrease-in-chanel-899098.html


----------



## Rina337

San2222 said:


> Yes refer to this thread..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-decrease-in-chanel-899098.html




Thanks!


----------



## Zojja

Oh lordy, I need to stay out of the authentic finds thread, someone was posted totes with chunky chains, they look great.  I'm on a bag ban for the next few months at least.


----------



## AAxxx

Zojja said:


> Oh lordy, I need to stay out of the authentic finds thread, someone was posted totes with chunky chains, they look great.  I'm on a bag ban for the next few months at least.



LOL! I saw your March haul which were very impressive!! Hope that keeps you content for awhile. Chanel is so addictive! I too just bought 4 new Chanel bags since January and now contemplating whether to get the reissue before the price increase &#128513;


----------



## Zojja

AAxxx said:


> LOL! I saw your March haul which were very impressive!! Hope that keeps you content for awhile. Chanel is so addictive! I too just bought 4 new Chanel bags since January and now contemplating whether to get the reissue before the price increase &#128513;



Yeah always an excuse!


----------



## Leonie Vallon

cuselover said:


> Hi my friend just purchased a handbag from paris. It do3snt come with the dust bag would chanel have extra?


Each bag is sold with the corresponding dust bag so in principal they shouldn't have any extra ones lying around but they probably do because some customers don't take them. I'm sure that if you are extra nice about asking them for one they will probably find one for you.


----------



## Imsoketch

Hello. I'm newbie here &#128517; Can anyone help me authenticate my medallion caviar ghw.


----------



## Zojja

Imsoketch said:


> Hello. I'm newbie here &#128517; Can anyone help me authenticate my medallion caviar ghw.



There is an authentication thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008-117.html

But they don't authenticate bags currently in your possession and the primary experience authenticator is on a break right now.  So your best bet is to use a service like Authenticate4U or etincelerauthentications.


----------



## leeleeleep

Can anyone tell me what is the percentage increase noted on April 8?


----------



## tutushopper

leeleeleep said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the percentage increase noted on April 8?



20% for those in Euro countries.


----------



## dmand2

AAxxx said:


> LOL! I saw your March haul which were very impressive!! Hope that keeps you content for awhile. Chanel is so addictive! I too just bought 4 new Chanel bags since January and now contemplating whether to get the reissue before the price increase &#55357;&#56833;


 
I hadn't heard of a price increase.  Do you know when it is coming and how much to expect? 



San2222 said:


> Yes refer to this thread..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/price-decrease-in-chanel-899098.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, what are we all waiting for - group shopping trip to Hong Kong stat?!?!


----------



## cloudatlas

Hi there,

There's been a 23% decrease in S.Korea, on the three main bag lines (classic, boy & vintage). It went into effect three days ago and there's been a 3x increase in sales, apparently.


----------



## cloudatlas

Rina337 said:


> Is it true, has there been a Chanel price drop in Hong Kong?


Hi there,

There's been a 23% decrease in S.Korea, on the three main bag lines  (classic, boy & vintage). It went into effect three days ago and  there's been a 3x increase in sales, apparently.


----------



## calliesun

Hello everyone, I had a question regarding the stock that is available in some of the department stores and boutiques.  I've noticed that some past season bags (like from 13P, 12F etc.) are available.  Does that mean that these bags are quite a few years old or does it mean that the past season bags were produced recently?  

I guess I don't mind if a bag is a year old and living in the stockroom, but I wouldn't want a bag that's been returned or sitting under a light for a few years.  Does anyone have experience buying a past season bag?  TIA.


----------



## bunnyr

calliesun said:


> Hello everyone, I had a question regarding the stock that is available in some of the department stores and boutiques.  I've noticed that some past season bags (like from 13P, 12F etc.) are available.  Does that mean that these bags are quite a few years old or does it mean that the past season bags were produced recently?
> 
> I guess I don't mind if a bag is a year old and living in the stockroom, but I wouldn't want a bag that's been returned or sitting under a light for a few years.  Does anyone have experience buying a past season bag?  TIA.




They do not manufacture bags in 2015 and tag it 2013 or something. If you find anything before 2015 then whatever tags labeled is the year manufactured. They could have been sitting in a stock room or on display. Someone could have returned it, you'd never know. And just because it's got a past season label doesn't mean it gets marked down either.


----------



## calliesun

bunnyr said:


> They do not manufacture bags in 2015 and tag it 2013 or something. If you find anything before 2015 then whatever tags labeled is the year manufactured. They could have been sitting in a stock room or on display. Someone could have returned it, you'd never know. And just because it's got a past season label doesn't mean it gets marked down either.


Oh, interesting. That's what I thought after thinking about it, but wasn't sure.  Wish they did mark down the past seasons.    I just love the smell of brand new leather and I'm not sure it would be there after 2+ years.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## bunnyr

calliesun said:


> Oh, interesting. That's what I thought after thinking about it, but wasn't sure.  Wish they did mark down the past seasons.    I just love the smell of brand new leather and I'm not sure it would be there after 2+ years.  Thanks for letting me know!




I've also seen some same sale items that kept showing up during the past 3 sales that were 2011 items. Sale prices have actually gone up. For instance I bought a 2011 sale belt in 2014 for $300s but it showed up again during 2015 sale (holiday) and price went up by $50.


----------



## gail13

I am always curious why anyone would want to buy a brand new bag or nearly new on Ebay at full price, rather than get one at the boutiques.  Some may not live near a boutique, but most could find one at a store that would be much more reputable.  With all the problems with Ebay and superfakes who would want to take that chance?


----------



## tutushopper

gail13 said:


> I am always curious why anyone would want to buy a brand new bag or nearly new on Ebay at full price, rather than get one at the boutiques.  Some may not live near a boutique, but most could find one at a store that would be much more reputable.  With all the problems with Ebay and superfakes who would want to take that chance?



Someone who lives far from a boutique, or someone who wants a particular hard to find bag that sold out in their area, or was never offered in their area will often buy from ebay.  Before the price "normalization" some reseller prices were still lower than their home boutiques; this is no longer the case for most areas.


----------



## gail13

tutushopper said:


> Someone who lives far from a boutique, or someone who wants a particular hard to find bag that sold out in their area, or was never offered in their area will often buy from ebay.  Before the price "normalization" some reseller prices were still lower than their home boutiques; this is no longer the case for most areas.



This I understand, but I think some just don't know pricing or availability and get taken advantage of.  I guess to each their own, but to save a small amount of money when you get peace of mind along with the bag, box etc, it just doesn't seem worth the worry and hassle.


----------



## tutushopper

gail13 said:


> This I understand, but I think some just don't know pricing or availability and get taken advantage of.  I guess to each their own, but to save a small amount of money when you get peace of mind along with the bag, box etc, it just doesn't seem worth the worry and hassle.



It's not something I personally would do (well, unless it was for a bag I really really really *needed*), but I can see why some do.  I'd rather just pay new and buy at the boutique or from a department store.  People in other countries are lucky they have that latter option, as it doesn't work both ways:  we can't order up from London, Paris, or Hong Kong to get those pretty *fuchsia* patent ballerina shoes we still want (darn you Karl).


----------



## gail13

It is said that everything old is new again at some point.  I see the Cambon bags-the Reporters, and I remember wanting them but not being able to spend the $$$.  I wonder since they are affordable now, if they will ever be a cool Chanel look again?  Or are they destined to be banished away with the large over the top CC's?   Thoughts?


----------



## tutushopper

gail13 said:


> It is said that everything old is new again at some point.  I see the Cambon bags-the Reporters, and I remember wanting them but not being able to spend the $$$.  I wonder since they are affordable now, if they will ever be a cool Chanel look again?  Or are they destined to be banished away with the large over the top CC's?   Thoughts?



I think it's a very personal thing.  I don't care for big logos, preferring those that are discreet, so I'd not carry one.  I didn't like the Cambon ligne when it came out, so I'm not liking it now either, but some did and do.  They say it all comes around again, so don't be surprised to see them back on a runway in the near future.  So many of the bags from the past couple of years are from vintage bags, down to almost the last details.

Bucket bags are back in, too, so it really does come around again and again.


----------



## Purrsey

Can I know if Europe has harmonized the prices for boy? If say I wanna get a boy in Paris now, would the price be better than in Singapore after Singapore harmonizes the boy? And what's the current euro for the medium? Thanks.


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi, I'm sorry I know this is a silly question but I'm new to chanel and am possibly buying a jumbo tomorrow (so black-please keep your fingers crossed) can anyone tell me is it single or double flap? Thank you


----------



## Purrsey

Hihi. It's going at double.


----------



## handbagahholic

Purrsey said:


> Hihi. It's going at double.




Thanks- can anyone post pics of interior? Won't get to see it before I buy and Haven't seen a jumbo before thanks


----------



## gail13

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks- can anyone post pics of interior? Won't get to see it before I buy and Haven't seen a jumbo before thanks



Take a look here.  If you search the the referece threads/forum, you'll find more.
forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-jumbo-classic-flap-here-635545-3.html?highlight=jumbo+double+flap#post20872148


----------



## glampirabovary

I'm new to the forum and I have a question about Chanel bags. Are any of them still made in france or are they all done in italy? My friend has an original 2.55 that is from France, but the one Chanel I have is the travel line nylon tote and it's an italy one. I am considering buying some used chanel on ebay and want to make sure I don't buy a knockoff. Thanks so much.

Taylor


----------



## tutushopper

glampirabovary said:


> I'm new to the forum and I have a question about Chanel bags. Are any of them still made in france or are they all done in italy? My friend has an original 2.55 that is from France, but the one Chanel I have is the travel line nylon tote and it's an italy one. I am considering buying some used chanel on ebay and want to make sure I don't buy a knockoff. Thanks so much.
> 
> Taylor



Bags are made in France and Italy, and some small leather goods are made in Spain as well. Make sure to authenticate any purchase BEFORE you buy it; Etinceler Authentications or Authenticate4U are the two recommended authenticators for Chanel and their fees are about $7.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Hi just purchased my first chanel should.be here.tomorrow... Ebay purchase.new with tags.. The authentication site mentioned above will they authenticate if you live in the UK? Ty eileen.. Pic attached can't wait!!


----------



## kittymoomoo

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi just purchased my first chanel should.be here.tomorrow... Ebay purchase.new with tags.. The authentication site mentioned above will they authenticate if you live in the UK? Ty eileen.. Pic attached can't wait!!



I believe Authenticate4U.com is actually in the UK.  I've used their services.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Oh lovely ty I'll give them a try


----------



## JadedEyes21

Hi! So I'm pretty new to the world of Chanel, but I just ordered my first classic double flap in medium. I'm almost 100% sure that my purse is authentic, but there is one thing that is throwing me off because I heard in youtube reviews that the two flathead screws on the back of the lock should not align and if they do the bag is fake? ..and in the purse that i just bought they do. I'm confused because on another site - one that explains what to look for in an authentic bag, theres an image of a bag where the screws do line up perfectly and they state that the bag is authentic. Can some one please clarify this issue for me. The seller I bought from has 100% positive feedback and has sold several chanel bags with perfect feedback where people state that he bags were authentic and authenticated. She also is waiting to receive authentication from authenticate4u to give to me, but said if she doesn't get a reply by the time I receive the bag, she will pay to get it authenticated from my poupette. Everything else on the bag checks out great, but for the price of the bag I need to have some kind of peace of mind. If someone can answer that for me - i'd be greatly appreciated! Thank youu.


----------



## gail13

JadedEyes21 said:


> Hi! So I'm pretty new to the world of Chanel, but I just ordered my first classic double flap in medium. I'm almost 100% sure that my purse is authentic, but there is one thing that is throwing me off because I heard in youtube reviews that the two flathead screws on the back of the lock should not align and if they do the bag is fake? ..and in the purse that i just bought they do. I'm confused because on another site - one that explains what to look for in an authentic bag, theres an image of a bag where the screws do line up perfectly and they state that the bag is authentic. Can some one please clarify this issue for me. The seller I bought from has 100% positive feedback and has sold several chanel bags with perfect feedback where people state that he bags were authentic and authenticated. She also is waiting to receive authentication from authenticate4u to give to me, but said if she doesn't get a reply by the time I receive the bag, she will pay to get it authenticated from my poupette. Everything else on the bag checks out great, but for the price of the bag I need to have some kind of peace of mind. If someone can answer that for me - i'd be greatly appreciated! Thank youu.



Hello-Did you post your bag for authentication if the 'authenticate this forum'?  I know that many of the posters are being told to look for outside authentication, but if there was a post with pics, someone may be able to help you.  Also, did you try looking at pics of other bags like yours that are posted there-it may help your peace of mind....there is lots of conflicting info out there.


----------



## JadedEyes21

Hello! i did! Thanks for the response.. i'm waiting for a response from the authentication forum. I was going to use etinceler, but they don't authenticate chanel classic flaps with date codes past 15 series or something and mine has a date code of 16. The seller said she getting my bag authenticated for me though A4U, but she said its taking some time for them to get back to her. She told me if she doesn't hear back from them by the second day I have it, she will pay for me to get it authenticated by my poupette. She's been very reassuring about anything and told me she will have no problem if i am unhappy in anyway and would like to return it. I have looked at pics of the bag but have been struggling to find an answer.


----------



## tutushopper

JadedEyes21 said:


> Hello! i did! Thanks for the response.. i'm waiting for a response from the authentication forum. I was going to use etinceler, but they don't authenticate chanel classic flaps with date codes past 15 series or something and mine has a date code of 16. The seller said she getting my bag authenticated for me though A4U, but she said its taking some time for them to get back to her. She told me if she doesn't hear back from them by the second day I have it, she will pay for me to get it authenticated by my poupette. She's been very reassuring about anything and told me she will have no problem if i am unhappy in anyway and would like to return it. I have looked at pics of the bag but have been struggling to find an answer.



Mypoupette isn't a recommended authentication service for Chanel.  Authenticate4U is your option as they still authenticate bags from 15million and above.


----------



## JadedEyes21

tutushopper said:


> Mypoupette isn't a recommended authentication service for Chanel.  Authenticate4U is your option as they still authenticate bags from 15million and above.



Thank you for letting me know! Ill just tell her to wait till A4U gets back to her I'll also go ahead and do it myself through them if it takes too long.


----------



## AAxxx

So I called my local boutique to enquire availability of the reissue 226 black calfskin in GHW. First of all the SA didn't understand 'reissue' and said they only have classic or 2.55. Then they asked what size I'm looking for and I said 226 and she laughed and said there is no bag called 226 only 2.55 and they come in small, medium and large. Urgh!! I'm so annoyed and she had the cheek to laugh!! [emoji35]


----------



## missjenn

AAxxx said:


> So I called my local boutique to enquire availability of the reissue 226 black calfskin in GHW. First of all the SA didn't understand 'reissue' and said they only have classic or 2.55. Then they asked what size I'm looking for and I said 226 and she laughed and said there is no bag called 226 only 2.55 and they come in small, medium and large. Urgh!! I'm so annoyed and she had the cheek to laugh!! [emoji35]




Haha you should have laughed back and educated her


----------



## calliesun

AAxxx said:


> So I called my local boutique to enquire availability of the reissue 226 black calfskin in GHW. First of all the SA didn't understand 'reissue' and said they only have classic or 2.55. Then they asked what size I'm looking for and I said 226 and she laughed and said there is no bag called 226 only 2.55 and they come in small, medium and large. Urgh!! I'm so annoyed and she had the cheek to laugh!! [emoji35]


I'm so sorry that happened to you!  It sounds like that sales associate might need more training in several areas.    Or maybe she should just read a few threads here.  That's what I did for the past few weeks now and even I know what a 226 is.  

I hope it did not deter you from getting your beautiful bag!


----------



## San2222

AAxxx said:


> So I called my local boutique to enquire availability of the reissue 226 black calfskin in GHW. First of all the SA didn't understand 'reissue' and said they only have classic or 2.55. Then they asked what size I'm looking for and I said 226 and she laughed and said there is no bag called 226 only 2.55 and they come in small, medium and large. Urgh!! I'm so annoyed and she had the cheek to laugh!! [emoji35]



Oh honestly..same thing happened when I called Paris to check stock and later I confirmed with Saks sa that the name is 2.55, Europe dont go by reissue. And the sizing, they dont go by numbers, they are referred to as small medium large and jumbo. My Saks sa said that the reissue is what the street refers them as...not official by chanel....


----------



## Purrsey

Hi ladies, for those who own reissue and CF like caviar, what's your review on them? I own a caviar jumbo and I keep changing mind on my 2nd bag which I intend to get soon. One moment I was thinking of a boy, then I think maybe a lambskin jumbo, but now I'm looking at a reissue. Haa. I can't decide really for now. So like to hear more on this.


----------



## gail13

I just got a 2005 calf reissue and I love it-so light.  I love that it's understated.  I also have a caviar timeless tote which I love too- carefree and the tote is convenient.  The CF flaps are beautiful but I don't find them great every day bags.


----------



## Purrsey

I have my beige jumbo which I haven't even use it because I need to find a wardrobe that doesn't risk color transfer. I love it still of course. 

I need a black bag next and I like the understated look of reissue.


----------



## gorgeous02

Hi ladies! I just bought a brandnew chanel medium flap in lamb leather from a reseller. Is it ok for a brandnew chanel flap bag to have a serial number 14xxxxxxx when it's already 2015?  It has its tag attached to the bag though and still smells like new leather, but it also  still has the old black dust bag.
Does this really happen in chanel boutiques?? I received it just this morning and I have not texted her since I do not know if I should be honest to her that I'm a little bothered of the serial number of the purse.


----------



## gail13

gorgeous02 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought a brandnew chanel medium flap in lamb leather from a reseller. Is it ok for a brandnew chanel flap bag to have a serial number 14xxxxxxx when it's already 2015?  It has its tag attached to the bag though and still smells like new leather, but it also  still has the old black dust bag.
> Does this really happen in chanel boutiques?? I received it just this morning and I have not texted her since I do not know if I should be honest to her that I'm a little bothered of the serial number of the purse.



I guess that depends what you paid for it. Did you buy it from a chanel boutique and pay full, current price for it?


----------



## gorgeous02

I got it from a reseller, like a personal shopper. I paid higher than the full price since I also have to pay for her service as a personal shopper.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

gorgeous02 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought a brandnew chanel medium flap in lamb leather from a reseller. Is it ok for a brandnew chanel flap bag to have a serial number 14xxxxxxx when it's already 2015?  It has its tag attached to the bag though and still smells like new leather, but it also  still has the old black dust bag.
> 
> Does this really happen in chanel boutiques?? I received it just this morning and I have not texted her since I do not know if I should be honest to her that I'm a little bothered of the serial number of the purse.




Hello, sometimes people buy Bags and never use them and they are sold as new with tags.  14 series are a from a few seasons ago.  The bags in the stores right now range from 2014 to present range from 19-21 series.  Although it is possible for someone to return a bag but for the Chanel boutique the return policy is 14 days.  Department stores like Bergdorf and Neiman have more generous return policies.  You also check the forum for when 14 series came out...I think it was 2010 or 2011, but I am not sure


----------



## gorgeous02

CaribeanQueen said:


> Hello, sometimes people buy Bags and never use them and they are sold as new with tags.  14 series are a from a few seasons ago.  The bags in the stores right now range from 2014 to present range from 19-21 series.  Although it is possible for someone to return a bag but for the Chanel boutique the return policy is 14 days.  Department stores like Bergdorf and Neiman have more generous return policies.  You also check the forum for when 14 series came out...I think it was 2010 or 2011, but I am not sure


But you think this isn't a big issue to return the purse? If you were me would you return or just keep the purse? Help please..should I just tell the reseller honestly that I'm bothered that it's from the 14 series? I have not texted her since this morning that I received the bag because I honestly don't know what to tell her.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

gorgeous02 said:


> But you think this isn't a big issue to return the purse? If you were me would you return or just keep the purse? Help please..should I just tell the reseller honestly that I'm bothered that it's from the 14 series? I have not texted her since this morning that I received the bag because I honestly don't know what to tell her.




If sounds like you are bothered that it is not from a current season.  The bag may sell for current retail price because it could have been an high demand bag, or a highly desired color.Is there a particular reason why you used the reseller instead of buying from a boutique or department store?  Does the reseller have a return policy?  If you are uncomfortable with your purchase the you should address it with the personal shopper


----------



## gorgeous02

CaribeanQueen said:


> If sounds like you are bothered that it is not from a current season.  The bag may sell for current retail price because it could have been an high demand bag, or a highly desired color.Is there a particular reason why you used the reseller instead of buying from a boutique or department store?  Does the reseller have a return policy?  If you are uncomfortable with your purchase the you should address it with the personal shopper



You are right , I think I better tell her that I'm not comfortable with its series instead, I just hope that she would consider. I asked a reseller to look for it, because I always get my stuffs from a personal shopper, I'm just used that way. It's a medium classic flap bag in black lamb.


----------



## gail13

gorgeous02 said:


> You are right , I think I better tell her that I'm not comfortable with its series instead, I just hope that she would consider. I asked a reseller to look for it, because I always get my stuffs from a personal shopper, I'm just used that way. It's a medium classic flap bag in black lamb.



The only thing that would make me uncomfortable is that is a bag from 2010-11 and at that time the bag would have cost quite a bit less.  I would question where the bag came from, what kind of return policy it had-depending upon the source, and I would hope the PS wasn't making alot of money off of you-money that you could put towards something else.....


----------



## gorgeous02

gail13 said:


> The only thing that would make me uncomfortable is that is a bag from 2010-11 and at that time the bag would have cost quite a bit less.  I would question where the bag came from, what kind of return policy it had-depending upon the source, and I would hope the PS wasn't making alot of money off of you-money that you could put towards something else.....



Very true! Between 2010 and 2015? Imagine how many price increases between those years..that will be another mini for me hehehe..maybe I'll just have to tell her how I'm feeling bout my purchase. 
Thank you ladies for your input.


----------



## gail13

gorgeous02 said:


> Very true! Between 2010 and 2015? Imagine how many price increases between those years..that will be another mini for me hehehe..maybe I'll just have to tell her how I'm feeling bout my purchase.
> Thank you ladies for your input.



There is the chance your shopper is unaware of this, but I wonder where she sourced it from?   But yes, I would ask about the price.  Most personal shoppers work off a per hr fee or commission.


----------



## Purrsey

Can I check for authentic chanel, does the reverse side of the cc clasp always have the same position of "chanel" n "Paris"? Can it be like paris on the left and chanel on the right and vice versa?

I saw two different versions in some YouTube clips. One says Chanel should be on left. Then another authenticator in another clip showed a real chanel but I see the Chanel engrave is on the right while Paris is on the left (but the Chanel seems to be always on top of Paris). 

I'm confused.


----------



## gail13

Purrsey said:


> Can I check for authentic chanel, does the reverse side of the cc clasp always have the same position of "chanel" n "Paris"? Can it be like paris on the left and chanel on the right and vice versa?
> 
> I saw two different versions in some YouTube clips. One says Chanel should be on left. Then another authenticator in another clip showed a real chanel but I see the Chanel engrave is on the right while Paris is on the left (but the Chanel seems to be always on top of Paris).
> 
> I'm confused.



I've noticed the same thing; I think it depends on how they are photographing it.  Is the shot straight on, or other?


----------



## Purrsey

thanks. Like shown here, this is authentic. But I saw an authentic bag in you tube and chanel paris engrave are switched. But Chanel is still on top of paris. I wonder if I can be enlightened.


----------



## rebpin

Is it a common problem that the stitching at back pocket does not align perfectly for flaps? I just bought an reissue and found out that one spot from the back pocket, the stitching is about 2-3mm not aligned. I bought the bag at chanel store and am now afraid that there will be risk people think it's fake due to the problem of the stitching alignment when reselling the bag in future. Please advice.


----------



## gail13

rebpin said:


> Is it a common problem that the stitching at back pocket does not align perfectly for flaps? I just bought an reissue and found out that one spot from the back pocket, the stitching is about 2-3mm not aligned. I bought the bag at chanel store and am now afraid that there will be risk people think it's fake due to the problem of the stitching alignment when reselling the bag in future. Please advice.



It usually helps if you post a picture so we can see the issue.  If you search this thread you may also find some information to help you.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...ighlight=stitching+not+lining+up#post27633088


----------



## Birdfan56

Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts . 

 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?


Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
 Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy


----------



## South Beach

1 - I never discuss what my bags cost ... Never. If someone  wants to know they can figure it out on their own . 2 - everyone I care about - friends & family know I love bags and have since I was 2 years old 3 - my husband and I are not wealthy either , he loves to buy me bags/jewelry - yes I am lucky and I am ever so thankful. 4 - I buy most of my own bags - cash . I'm in sales and we all know how that goes . Lastly, yes I always have some remorse and or interior refection after every bag purchase, for me it's a sign that I am not taking them for granted and don't expect the purse train to continue. Life can throw curve balls so maybe my last beautiful Chanel bag is the last - it's okay I am good with that. Oh and I am conscious of where I use my bags - for me there's always a time and place that's just right. Please do enjoy your beautiful bag and the fact that YOU paid for it ! HTH- SB


----------



## Birdfan56

South Beach said:


> 1 - I never discuss what my bags cost ... Never. If someone  wants to know they can figure it out on their own . 2 - everyone I care about - friends & family know I love bags and have since I was 2 years old 3 - my husband and I are not wealthy either , he loves to buy me bags/jewelry - yes I am lucky and I am ever so thankful. 4 - I buy most of my own bags - cash . I'm in sales and we all know how that goes . Lastly, yes I always have some remorse and or interior refection after every bag purchase, for me it's a sign that I am not taking them for granted and don't expect the purse train to continue. Life can throw curve balls so maybe my last beautiful Chanel bag is the last - it's okay I am good with that. Oh and I am conscious of where I use my bags - for me there's always a time and place that's just right. Please do enjoy your beautiful bag and the fact that YOU paid for it ! HTH- SB




It is funny that you mentioned price because other than my 4 sisters I never tell anyone what I paid for a bag. Sometimes I don't even tell my sisters. Co-workers and extended family just guess and I smile at them. Co-workers..none of their business but I see some of them looking and some ask if they are real and I simply tell them yes.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
> The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
> I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts .
> 
> 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
> 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
> 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?
> 
> 
> Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
> Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy




I made my first Chanel purchase a woc last July.  I own a few bags from LV, Gucci and Fendi.  My sister has always told me to stop spending money buy low cost bags and put my money to buying a limited number of quality pieces. I have since gone on to purchase a few more bags but I am very careful to add pieces that will last me for a long time.  My hubby is very good about buying jewelry but not handbags. I don't mind either, I just get them for myself.  I only have a couple of friends who are into luxury goods and they understand and don't judge.  My motto is: stay out of my pocketbook because I don't get into yours(meaning I don't watch your money so don't watch mine). I don't plan to keep buying Chanel and only have 1-2 items I would like to add because the prices are getting out of control and the quality is not keeping up with the prices.  
I do have an SA at Saks Chevy Chase that I work with but I will buy from others to get what I want, sometimes it is hard to get stuff from one store, SA etc because the inventory is not the same or consistent.


----------



## South Beach

CaribeanQueen said:


> I made my first Chanel purchase a woc last July.  I own a few bags from LV, Gucci and Fendi.  My sister has always told me to stop spending money buy low cost bags and put my money to buying a limited number of quality pieces. I have since gone on to purchase a few more bags but I am very careful to add pieces that will last me for a long time.  My hubby is very good about buying jewelry but not handbags. I don't mind either, I just get them for myself.  I only have a couple of friends who are into luxury goods and they understand and don't judge.  My motto is: stay out of my pocketbook because I don't get into yours(meaning I don't watch your money so don't watch mine). I don't plan to keep buying Chanel and only have 1-2 items I would like to add because the prices are getting out of control and the quality is not keeping up with the prices.
> I do have an SA at Saks Chevy Chase that I work with but I will buy from others to get what I want, sometimes it is hard to get stuff from one store, SA etc because the inventory is not the same or consistent.




Well said- what is it with people whom feel this need to judge how others spend their EARNED money?

Oh and regarding Chanel on sale, yes - you can acquire pieces on sale, but to the best of my knowledge never a classic piece. Go peruse the sale threads - you have to  A. Have a few SA's to work with because IMO you don't get turned on so to speak to the seasonal sale items UNTIL you are an established client and even then sometimes the Pickens are not so great - the seasonal items left over that very few people wanted to pay full price for. B have a discipline to make the calls and seek out particular items and or have the SA,s text you with all the items - seriously it's a whole lot of work, I DK  I love a good sale, but the older I get it just seems like the items I purchase because they were on sale get very little use or no use and then get donated...HTH  Best SB


----------



## mzlesley

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
> The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
> I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts .
> 
> 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
> 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
> 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?
> 
> 
> Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
> Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy





I have always loved bags as well. My husband actually got me my very first miu miu when I graduated with my professional degree. Good man! Over the years, I've accumulated quite a number of designer purses, but I am always careful to pick classics from brands that I know I will be able to use forever. My husband knows I work hard and we are careful with our money always. So he never objects when I want to make a bag purchase (maybe 1 or 2 a year usually). I have a few friends who know I'm really into purses, but no one has ever asked me how much my purses are. I think a lot of them don't know the brands well bc I typically don't buy logo purses..except maybe chanel. Pretty hard to miss the CC. I say do what makes you happy. Don't worry about what others think as long as you and your hubby are in agreement. There's no amount of bags that you can purchase that is worth it if they are ruining your marriage. Know what I mean? My husband actually saw a gently used hermes Evelyne at a local consignment store. He asked me if I wanted it and I said no bc I had bought another bag few months ago in Paris. He went after work and got it for me anyway bc he knew it was something I didn't have and was a classic. He just recently also convinced me to get mini instead of WOC bc he thought for the extra $$ it was more worth it. Lol. He is a really good man [emoji173]&#65039; we are expecting our first baby soon, so I know the bag buying will be on hold for awhile. But I am happy with what I have collected over the last few years.


----------



## glampirabovary

Chanel's never go on sale. Don't feel guilty though. You can also get used Chanel bags for a couple grand. The bags are well made and go with almost any outfit. I am constantly buying new bags, but few are designer. Many are used vintage bags that i buy for about $50. As long as you don't buy tons of them, you are fine. I am saving right now for a Chanel. Many people don't understand luxury bag prices, but the the thing is that you get what you pay for. A chanel will last 100 times longer than an H&M or Zara bag, and will help the environment since cheap bags aren't constantly being ruined and thrown out. Everyone has their thing they splurge on. Whether it is cars, food, bags, collectible toys, fine candies, or something else. It is always something with everyone. No need to feel guilty


----------



## Joan1971

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
> The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
> I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts .
> 
> 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
> 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
> 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?
> 
> 
> Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
> Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy


Hey Birdfan56! Please do not feel guilty for indulging in such a pleasure as a new Chanel handbag. As a matter of fact you should not feel guilty at all when you do something that pleases you with your well earned money! We all have the right to spend our money as we chose! 

I never share info about the amounts I pay for my handbags. Of course I get questions from friends and colleagues. A Chanel handbag is very well known to be a very expensive one. And as I am not wealthy as well, it makes people curious (and sometimes nasty). But I don't think I should explain myself or my actions to anyone. 

Personally I usually buy a new designer handbag every year. But last year I went a little crazy and bought four (an LV speedy 35, a Zac Posen bow clutch, a Michael Kors purse and a Chanel WOC). So this year (and probably next year as well) I will... behave! 

Enjoy your new Chanel!


----------



## South Beach

glampirabovary said:


> Chanel's never go on sale. Don't feel guilty though. You can also get used Chanel bags for a couple grand. The bags are well made and go with almost any outfit. I am constantly buying new bags, but few are designer. Many are used vintage bags that i buy for about $50. As long as you don't buy tons of them, you are fine. I am saving right now for a Chanel. Many people don't understand luxury bag prices, but the the thing is that you get what you pay for. A chanel will last 100 times longer than an H&M or Zara bag, and will help the environment since cheap bags aren't constantly being ruined and thrown out. Everyone has their thing they splurge on. Whether it is cars, food, bags, collectible toys, fine candies, or something else. It is always something with everyone. No need to feel guilty




Chanel pieces go on sale twice year- seasonal pieces - December and June- please visit the Chanel sale threads.


----------



## Andy1612

Hi!
I'm not sure if this is the right thread, please tell me where I can post it if I'm wrong. 
I'm thinking about getting my first Chanel bag and I would love to get your opinions about which bag is the best "entry piece" haha  

I was thinking about the WOC but I think it's to expensive for the size.


----------



## Birdfan56

Andy1612 said:


> Hi!
> I'm not sure if this is the right thread, please tell me where I can post it if I'm wrong.
> I'm thinking about getting my first Chanel bag and I would love to get your opinions about which bag is the best "entry piece" haha
> 
> I was thinking about the WOC but I think it's to expensive for the size.


 
Hi Andy,
    I do have one sister who would never buy a really expensive bag....but she bought a WOC and LOVES it! I need a bag with room and I love Totes so that is usually what I buy.
If you would use a WOC a lot then I would say it is a good starter. I never used the Classic I bought used because there is not enough room for me. If you need something a bit bigger then hold off for a classic small/medium. My sister uses her WOC all the time!


----------



## Purrsey

Bags purchase from 31 Rue Cambon : I know the paperbag is white. How about the box? Any difference from black box with white Chanel?


----------



## iS2Chanel

Have to admit - this is really cute - I really really want one now haha [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## iS2Chanel

Purrsey said:


> Bags purchase from 31 Rue Cambon : I know the paperbag is white. How about the box? Any difference from black box with white Chanel?




They give white boxes too - all the reveals have white boxes - I hope to visit one day [emoji2]


----------



## Purrsey

iS2Chanel said:


> They give white boxes too - all the reveals have white boxes - I hope to visit one day [emoji2]




Woooo...I guess then the tissue is also white! Looking forward to receive mine. 

And yes I hope to visit there some day too.


----------



## VernisCerise

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
> The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
> I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts .
> 
> 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
> 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
> 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?
> 
> 
> Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
> Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy




Welcome to the club i don't have a close friend, who appreciates bags as much as I do, so I've been hanging out here lately.
I think you just get used to using your bags and feel that you deserve them after a while. Most people think that my husband buys everything for me and I'm a "high maintaince" wife. But I prefer for him to save $ for vacation and other things, rather than paying for my expensive taste.

1. Not very often, it depends what life has to bring.
2. I just recently met a nice Chanel SA, I hope to buy from her soon.
3. I haven't had anybody comment negatively about my bags. Again they think my husband is making tons of $.
4. Others responded about sales and classics. There are ways to avoid paying full retail by openning Saks credit card and getting 10% off or by buying from NY department stores to avoid taxes (Bergdorf Goodman, Hirshleifer, Jeffrey's)

Please enjoy your bags Birdfan !


----------



## VernisCerise

Andy1612 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right thread, please tell me where I can post it if I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting my first Chanel bag and I would love to get your opinions about which bag is the best "entry piece" haha
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the WOC but I think it's to expensive for the size.




It depends what you're planning to use it for. I just got WoC about 2 months ago and it's been one of my most used purses. GST is a popular entry bag, it's being discontinued in the US soon. Let us know what you pick


----------



## Andy1612

VernisCerise said:


> It depends what you're planning to use it for. I just got WoC about 2 months ago and it's been one of my most used purses. GST is a popular entry bag, it's being discontinued in the US soon. Let us know what you pick


Thank you for the tip! I'm thinking about buying a classic medium double flap or the jumbo. I'm thinking of buying preloved and because of that the difference between a new WOC and a preloved classic medium/jumbo isn't to big and then I'm just really unsure which is the best bag. I like to use both big and small bags, some days you just need to carry more and other days it's best to just keep it simple. 

But for the price of the WOC now (and after the price increase) would you buy a new WOC or a preloved classic medium or jumbo?


----------



## Andy1612

Birdfan56 said:


> Hi Andy,
> I do have one sister who would never buy a really expensive bag....but she bought a WOC and LOVES it! I need a bag with room and I love Totes so that is usually what I buy.
> If you would use a WOC a lot then I would say it is a good starter. I never used the Classic I bought used because there is not enough room for me. If you need something a bit bigger then hold off for a classic small/medium. My sister uses her WOC all the time!


Thank you! 
Thats just what I was thinking, the WOC seems just as an super simple small "bag" that you can just wear with anything. I'm a bit concern that I would baby a classic/jumbo to much and therefore not use it as much. 
But the thing that holds me back is the price, the price of a new WOC and a preloved classic/jumbo isn't far apart and then maybe it's best to get a "real" bag? Uuh I'm just so confused haha


----------



## Purrsey

Personally I feel if you start off with a WOC, you will likely want to get a 2nd chanel (bigger) for other days ( not as if you may stop after getting say a jumbo. Lol. I don't know what I'm saying). 

I guess it really depends what you like to bring out of the house. For me a WOC won't work as I need more things.


----------



## libertygirl

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
> The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
> I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts .
> 
> 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
> 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
> 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?
> 
> 
> Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
> Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy



Congrats on your new Chanel! To answer your questions...

1. It varies. I had a break of about 2 years without buying a Chanel and then I bought like 3 in a month! I think it just depends on whether I'm in a saving mood or not.
2. I always use different SA's. In the UK I find it matters less to have one regular SA since you can't put your name on waitlists. Plus, all SA's should be treating you well regardless of how often you buy from them!
3. Yup, all the time! My family and boyfriend get it though - bags are my thing  I don't really discuss my bags or my shopping with my friends though; they all earn a fair bit less than me and wouldn't dream of spending the kind of money I do on a bag so I find it best not to mention it.

My boyfriend sounds the same as your husband  He will happily humour me with my insane purchases but he would never consider buying me a bag, which I'm happy with. I work hard to ensure I can afford to buy my own stuff and that I don't have to rely on anyone else (plus, it's good to have one sensible person in the relationship!!)

Don't feel guilty - I often find people who judge will happily spend money on things that they don't consider luxuries, like holidays, nights out etc. It doesn't seem expensive because it's not all in one go but that stuff mounts up! I would much rather save my money and buy one nice bag that I can appreciate for years - but some people just don't think that way 

Variety is the spice of life as they say so don't let other people's comments get to you - to each their own!


----------



## VernisCerise

Andy1612 said:


> Thank you for the tip! I'm thinking about buying a classic medium double flap or the jumbo. I'm thinking of buying preloved and because of that the difference between a new WOC and a preloved classic medium/jumbo isn't to big and then I'm just really unsure which is the best bag. I like to use both big and small bags, some days you just need to carry more and other days it's best to just keep it simple.
> 
> But for the price of the WOC now (and after the price increase) would you buy a new WOC or a preloved classic medium or jumbo?




I don't know about WoC price increase. Are you in Europe?
You can def save some money buying preloved. M/l pop up very often on reseller's websites. There used to be single flap jumbos, I think it's a good choice. I'd go to boutique or department store to compare the sizes. And try to think what you're going to use it for. Some people see Chanel as special occasion bag, others think life is a special occasion and use Chanel every day


----------



## Stylegeek

I'm so sorry trusted TPF'ers, but I just need to get my frustration out of my body, with someone who will understand how I feel. I went for a peaceful drink with a friend today, and some guy managed to spill an entire glass of wine over me and my (only boutique buy Chanel) WOC. Of course I told him I was fine, it's only a bag, but on the inside I was screaming. Luckily it's caviar leather, and I went home shortly after and wiped it down, but I can't help but feeling annoyed. Sorry for venting, just needed to get it out of my system..


----------



## South Beach

Stylegeek said:


> I'm so sorry trusted TPF'ers, but I just need to get my frustration out of my body, with someone who will understand how I feel. I went for a peaceful drink with a friend today, and some guy managed to spill an entire glass of wine over me and my (only boutique buy Chanel) WOC. Of course I told him I was fine, it's only a bag, but on the inside I was screaming. Luckily it's caviar leather, and I went home shortly after and wiped it down, but I can't help but feeling annoyed. Sorry for venting, just needed to get it out of my system..




Oh my thoughts are with you. I am so sorry that happened. My husband won't let me bring any of my bags into a Mexican restaurant - we love our margaritas and he's convinced he will spill something on one of my bags - lol!
Yes caviar thank goodness can take a little abuse. I sure hope she is ok.


----------



## San2222

Stylegeek said:


> I'm so sorry trusted TPF'ers, but I just need to get my frustration out of my body, with someone who will understand how I feel. I went for a peaceful drink with a friend today, and some guy managed to spill an entire glass of wine over me and my (only boutique buy Chanel) WOC. Of course I told him I was fine, it's only a bag, but on the inside I was screaming. Luckily it's caviar leather, and I went home shortly after and wiped it down, but I can't help but feeling annoyed. Sorry for venting, just needed to get it out of my system..



So sorry to hear and relieved it was caviar...wiping it down right away will def help! Make sure to also look inside, hope no wine had touched the interior fabric.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I usually  buy only one good bag a year. I have 3 NM and two Chanel Boutiques within 20 mins but they have varying stock so I don't have a particular SA. I have one friend into designer bags and we will discuss prices and sales. The rest think its nuts. Many times if I am out with them I will carry a Michael Kors or Kate Spade. They think those are expensive so Chanel is . . .? My husband just shakes his head but as long as they are paid off when the bill comes he lives with it. It's a personal thing. I love bags and watches and always have. I don't spend a lot on clothes.


----------



## Stylegeek

South Beach said:


> Oh my thoughts are with you. I am so sorry that happened. My husband won't let me bring any of my bags into a Mexican restaurant - we love our margaritas and he's convinced he will spill something on one of my bags - lol!
> Yes caviar thank goodness can take a little abuse. I sure hope she is ok.




Thank you! I think she survived thankfully. I was very undeceive about getting lambskin leather or  caviar, but now I'm really glad that I went with the caviar. Haha, that's funny! I should take your husband's advice next time I go out


----------



## Stylegeek

San2222 said:


> So sorry to hear and relieved it was caviar...wiping it down right away will def help! Make sure to also look inside, hope no wine had touched the interior fabric.




Thank you! And thank you for your advice! I didn't do that, but luckily nothing had spilled inside


----------



## LovesCoco

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
> The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
> I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts .
> 
> 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
> 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
> 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?
> 
> 
> Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
> Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy




1-I don't really plan out my bag purchases. If I become interested in a bag, I research it and decide from there. Or if I have an event/trip I want a particular bag for I use that as a purpose. 
2-Not really. I'm not in an area where there are many shopping options. 
3-husband is closest and he bought me my first double flap. A couple of friends that carry MK and Kate Spade think those as extravagant enough and designer bag prices are nuts. So I don't discuss prices, but don't hide what I have either. They've got things they buy that I wouldn't spend "crazy" money on too. There are a few times when I opt to carry a Longchamp tote instead of a Chanel or Prada. [emoji6]


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Birdfan56 said:


> Okay Ladies I have 2 questions. I just purchased my second brand new Chanel. The first was in 2013 and was around 2900/3000 dollar range (bought in Switzerland don't know what the exact exchange was against the Swiss franc was.
> The second was 2 weeks ago at the Chanel Boutique at Tysons Corner VA 4800.00 with tax.
> I make good money and so does my husband but we are not "wealthy". I never ask him to buy, always buy for myself. Now I'm not meaning this to be rude so please don't take it that way. I feel pretty guilty about spending that money on a bag..but I wanted it! I sold a Chanel that I wasn't going to use (classic's are too small for me) cleaned off my CC and then bought the bag. I don't feel as guilty as I did, people I work with and my sister's and extended family think I'm nuts .
> 
> 1.How often do you purchase new bags?
> 2. Do most of you have SA's that you work with all the time?
> 3. Okay 3 questions   Do people close you think you are a bit nutty and do they tell you?
> 
> 
> Do Chanel bags ever go on sale, anywhere  (4 questions). No Outlet in NY anymore.
> Thanks, this is the only place I feel like people understand and BTW my hubby loves my bags he just can't drop that kind of money on a bag...or anything really...but I love him he still thinks I'm a bit daffy


I am planning to buy a Chanel bag in May; most likely a WOC because it fits my lifestyle and is a classic little piece.  Researching this quite a bit, I have found that though the Chanel WOC is expensive for the size, I think you get more bang for the buck as compared to other designers who are marketing the same style.  I pinch pennies on just about everything, and this bag will be my treat.
The last bag I bought was a leather satchel at a Nordstrom Rack sale. It was a bit over 80% off, a fantastic size, and great leather.  It will last a very long time. I wasn't looking for it, but it was calling me so I bought it.
Like South Beach said, you get what you pay for and everyone has something they think is worth paying a premium price to own.  Your something is not going to be someone else's something.

And it is not your obligation to share everything with everybody. 

If you were out buying Chanel bags at the expense of not paying your mortgage or buying food, that would be a problem, but I don't think you are doing that.
Have a great day and enjoy your pretty bag!


----------



## Lynntqy

Hi ladies, just wanna check on something, do the SAs actually get commission from the stuff we purchased from the boutique?


----------



## kulasa87

I have been a member for a couple of years and did a lot of research about Chanel bags. So Last month on my bday I decided to splurge and bought myself two "brand new"Chanel bags (GST and vintage chic flap) from Chanel inside Bloomies at Southcoast Plaza and posted a reveal.  Last Friday another member private message and said that the"preloved" GST I posted on my reveal "is not authentic and I may want to return it." I thought it was April fools!!! Both bags are brand new!  I was bummed out for a minute but why would someone contact you unsolicited and give opinions about authenticity?  Like other ladies in this forum I am not wealthy but worked hard and saved money.  I buy all my Chanel bags at Neimans or Bloomies so I don't have to deal with questions about authenticity. Thanks for listening&#128542;


----------



## gail13

kulasa87 said:


> I have been a member for a couple of years and did a lot of research about Chanel bags. So Last month on my bday I decided to splurge and bought myself two "brand new"Chanel bags (GST and vintage chic flap) from Chanel inside Bloomies at Southcoast Plaza and posted a reveal.  Last Friday another member private message and said that the"preloved" GST I posted on my reveal "is not authentic and I may want to return it." I thought it was April fools!!! Both bags are brand new!  I was bummed out for a minute but why would someone contact you unsolicited and give opinions about authenticity?  Like other ladies in this forum I am not wealthy but worked hard and saved money.  I buy all my Chanel bags at Neimans or Bloomies so I don't have to deal with questions about authenticity. Thanks for listening&#128542;




It's too bad someone made a comment like that and took away your excitement.  I just looked at your post and can't imagine why someone would think they were fake.  The bags you purchased look like two great choices!  Lucky girl!!!! You are prob one of the last to get the beloved GST in black Caviar here.


----------



## gail13

Lynntqy said:


> Hi ladies, just wanna check on something, do the SAs actually get commission from the stuff we purchased from the boutique?



Heck ya!!!!  I know they make good money too-whether in the dept stores or the boutiques.  I thought it would be a fun job but a bit too dangerous for me.  MY SA told me it's a roller coaster-she can take a day off and come back to 20k worth of returns and commish deducts-I guess thats only 4 bags, but adds up.


----------



## kulasa87

gail13 said:


> It's too bad someone made a comment like that and took away your excitement.  I just looked at your post and can't imagine why someone would think they were fake.  The bags you purchased look like two great choices!  Lucky girl!!!! You are prob one of the last to get the beloved GST in black Caviar here.



Thanks for your kindness! I just have to vent and say something.  I actually ended up exchanging the vintage chic flap for a classic caviar jumbo. For now my collection is complete!


----------



## gail13

kulasa87 said:


> Thanks for your kindness! I just have to vent and say something.  I actually ended up exchanging the vintage chic flap for a classic caviar jumbo. For now my collection is complete!



Wow! I love that you can wear the jumbo crossbody.    I love the OC store although its a bit dangerous to go too often.


----------



## Lynntqy

gail13 said:


> Heck ya!!!!  I know they make good money too-whether in the dept stores or the boutiques.  I thought it would be a fun job but a bit too dangerous for me.  MY SA told me it's a roller coaster-she can take a day off and come back to 20k worth of returns and commish deducts-I guess thats only 4 bags, but adds up.



haha!!! Yeah sales line is always a risk... good to hear cause it gives me a reason to always go back to the SA then


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I'm just wonder are there no Chanel Boutiques in the areas with department stores that sell Chanel Handbags? My Nordstrom, Bloomingdales and Saks do not sell bags just shoes and RTW. I sure would love to take advantage of the double points and gift card events.


----------



## bunnyr

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I'm just wonder are there no Chanel Boutiques in the areas with department stores that sell Chanel Handbags? My Nordstrom, Bloomingdales and Saks do not sell bags just shoes and RTW. I sure would love to take advantage of the double points and gift card events.




Not necessarily true. It costs a lot of $ to have a Chanel boutique inside a dept store (selling bags) so they need to be at a demographic of enough customers.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I am told not the a demographic issue ( one of the largest and wealthiest cities in this country) just a licensing issue since there is a Boutique.


----------



## missjenn

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I am told not the a demographic issue ( one of the largest and wealthiest cities in this country) just a licensing issue since there is a Boutique.




I really think it depends market to market. Where I am we used to have  chanel inside Saks but they pulled out recently as they believe the mall is not high end enough and does not have the clientele it is looking for, although location wise this chanel is closer to the richest neighborhood than the chanel at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Zojja

We have 1 Chanel Store and 2 boutiques within NM, 1 boutique within Saks and I heard they are building a brand new store.  This is within a 15 mile radius?  I hope they don't pull out of Saks when they build the brand new store.


----------



## South Beach

All this store consolidation could be in prep for their e-commerce launch in 2016 ? They may have had contractual obligations to fulfill prior to exiting.


----------



## mia55

Hello ladies. Hope you're all well. I've a quick question about price of the bag and wonder if you can help me.

So the story is one of my friend is moving to a different country and has a navy caviar jumbo. She is interested in selling it and I'm looking forward to buy my first Chanel. When I told her I'm interested, she got it authenticated from etincelerauthentications as well so I've my peace of mind. Bag has serial number starting from 12XXXXXX

When I saw (read inspected) the bag, I noticed three issues:

1) Loose stitch in the handle.
2) One loose stitch at the side of the bag
3) Creasing (heavy) at the back of the flap.

Other than these issues bag looks great. No corner wear watsoever. I know jumbo sells for close to 5k these days and I don't think I'll be able to buy them at that price.

Based on these issues I wonder how much will you offer for the bag? My friend said she's expecting 2.5k or more. do you think it's the right price to purchase my first Chanel?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## StyleBlogCA

Ever wonder how a Chanel bag is made?

See what goes on behind the scenes at the Chanel factory: http://styleblog.ca/2015/04/07/discover-chanel-how-chanel-bags-are-made-chanel-factory-paris/


----------



## VernisCerise

StyleBlogCA said:


> Ever wonder how a Chanel bag is made?
> 
> See what goes on behind the scenes at the Chanel factory: http://styleblog.ca/2015/04/07/discover-chanel-how-chanel-bags-are-made-chanel-factory-paris/




Thanks for sharing, very unique photos!
I'm wondering though whether all Chanel factories follow the same procedures and quality control "by hand".


----------



## Purrsey

mia55 said:


> Hello ladies. Hope you're all well. I've a quick question about price of the bag and wonder if you can help me.
> 
> So the story is one of my friend is moving to a different country and has a navy caviar jumbo. She is interested in selling it and I'm looking forward to buy my first Chanel. When I told her I'm interested, she got it authenticated from etincelerauthentications as well so I've my peace of mind. Bag has serial number starting from 12XXXXXX
> 
> When I saw (read inspected) the bag, I noticed three issues:
> 
> 1) Loose stitch in the handle.
> 2) One loose stitch at the side of the bag
> 3) Creasing (heavy) at the back of the flap.
> 
> Other than these issues bag looks great. No corner wear watsoever. I know jumbo sells for close to 5k these days and I don't think I'll be able to buy them at that price.
> 
> Based on these issues I wonder how much will you offer for the bag? My friend said she's expecting 2.5k or more. do you think it's the right price to purchase my first Chanel?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.




Congrats on your coming first Chanel!

The threshold for preloved condition is very personal I think. I also got my jumbo in black preloved (I specifically wanted a single flap). I can accept it has some crease at the back of the flap (where it folds open) and a scratch in the inner zip pocket. It also has very very minor white stain in the inner flap. But I couldn't stand there were scratches at the silver cc lock so I took it in to Chanel to have it replaced at some cost (she is still there). 

Those loose stitches sound like it can be fixed at the boutique. For the crease, I doubt you can do anything. But once you own it, you have to look beyond the flaws and love it like your own. And I find the price is awesome. My vote is go for it!


----------



## mia55

Purrsey said:


> Congrats on your coming first Chanel!
> 
> The threshold for preloved condition is very personal I think. I also got my jumbo in black preloved (I specifically wanted a single flap). I can accept it has some crease at the back of the flap (where it folds open) and a scratch in the inner zip pocket. It also has very very minor white stain in the inner flap. But I couldn't stand there were scratches at the silver cc lock so I took it in to Chanel to have it replaced at some cost (she is still there).
> 
> Those loose stitches sound like it can be fixed at the boutique. For the crease, I doubt you can do anything. But once you own it, you have to look beyond the flaws and love it like your own. And I find the price is awesome. My vote is go for it!



Congrats for your Jumbo. My first love is Black jumbo too but I can't find it anywhere less than 4k. I think I'll pull the trigger for this navy caviar as the condition is fine except for the loose threads. After seeing your comment I looked at the CC pic again and seems like it doesn't have scratches either. I've told her I'll buy it and will be getting it today. So excited . yayyy !

Thanks again for your help


----------



## pinpintan

Dear all I'm new here. Have anyone here ever purchase so called authentic rejected Chanel flap bag??


----------



## i love louie

pinpintan said:


> Dear all I'm new here. Have anyone here ever purchase so called authentic rejected Chanel flap bag??




What do you mean? The seller told you it was a reject bag from chanel?? It that's the case then I would run far away from this seller and bag!!


----------



## kittymoomoo

pinpintan said:


> Dear all I'm new here. Have anyone here ever purchase so called authentic rejected Chanel flap bag??



I've never heard of that term.  Just doesn't sound good to me. Rejected by who ?


----------



## ML12

Hey ladies,
Anyone know when the price for mini flap is going up?


----------



## pinpintan

The seller said the bags was rejected due to minor flaws.. Weight.. Stamping etc. The sellers collect the bag 'underground' repair it and resell with 50% cheaper price compared to the retail shop. The bags come with everything except the serial code have been removed n no authentic card. .


----------



## PrincessCypress

pinpintan said:


> The seller said the bags was rejected due to minor flaws.. Weight.. Stamping etc. The sellers collect the bag 'underground' repair it and resell with 50% cheaper price compared to the retail shop. The bags come with everything except the serial code have been removed n no authentic card. .



Sure sounds like a scam to me. Buyer beware.


----------



## kittymoomoo

pinpintan said:


> The seller said the bags was rejected due to minor flaws.. Weight.. Stamping etc. The sellers collect the bag 'underground' repair it and resell with 50% cheaper price compared to the retail shop. The bags come with everything except the serial code have been removed n no authentic card. .



So she's saying these bags are from Chanel ?  No way !!!


----------



## Msacs

Anybody here knows the current price of the Classic Flap in medium caviar leather in Hong Kong after the re-pricing? Ive been recieving some info that it went down. Thanks


----------



## gail13

StyleBlogCA said:


> Ever wonder how a Chanel bag is made?
> 
> See what goes on behind the scenes at the Chanel factory: http://styleblog.ca/2015/04/07/discover-chanel-how-chanel-bags-are-made-chanel-factory-paris/




Loved this, thanks for sharing.  Wish we could arrange for a private TPF tour!


----------



## gail13

pinpintan said:


> The seller said the bags was rejected due to minor flaws.. Weight.. Stamping etc. The sellers collect the bag 'underground' repair it and resell with 50% cheaper price compared to the retail shop. The bags come with everything except the serial code have been removed n no authentic card. .



This comes up every once in a while; it's hard to believe it can be true.  They are probably high quality fakes with no authenticity cards and they are easy to pass off since they are sold as 'seconds'.  Chanel has always said it doesn't sell seconds.  The only thing I could see is a refurbished bag found at Nordstrom Rack here and there but that's about it.


----------



## luvprada

gail13 said:


> This comes up every once in a while; it's hard to believe it can be true.  They are probably high quality fakes with no authenticity cards and they are easy to pass off since they are sold as 'seconds'.  Chanel has always said it doesn't sell seconds.  The only thing I could see is a refurbished bag found at Nordstrom Rack here and there but that's about it.



Sounds like the ones offered in NY when someone stops you and says I have this really great deal, but it's in their trunk and they don't want anyone else to notice the knock off they are selling. Been there, seen this.  No cards, refurbished seconds? I bet they laugh all the way to the bank after they get your hard earned money. Run the other way when you get a offer to buy a handbag like this.


----------



## Joan1971

StyleBlogCA said:


> Ever wonder how a Chanel bag is made?
> 
> See what goes on behind the scenes at the Chanel factory: http://styleblog.ca/2015/04/07/discover-chanel-how-chanel-bags-are-made-chanel-factory-paris/


Amazing!


----------



## gelat0

Hi all! I am very new to this forum and Chanel, looking to own my first Chanel flap 
Have been eyeing this vintage from #3 series, love how the quilts are still puffy after the years ^^
Would appreciate some valuable opinions from you girls please...is USD 2580 a good price for the condition (with visible authenticity seal + card)? or otherwise let me know what you think would be a reasonable price please? 
Thank you so much


----------



## i love louie

pinpintan said:


> The seller said the bags was rejected due to minor flaws.. Weight.. Stamping etc. The sellers collect the bag 'underground' repair it and resell with 50% cheaper price compared to the retail shop. The bags come with everything except the serial code have been removed n no authentic card. .




There is no such thing as a chanel underground [emoji107] this is a scam and please do not buy!!


----------



## beanybaker

i love louie said:


> There is no such thing as a chanel underground [emoji107] this is a scam and please do not buy!!



+1 unfortunately there's alot of scammers out there


----------



## rajneon01

I'm Curious to know if we are allowed to sell our our own personal bags on purse forum


----------



## Arlene619

rajneon01 said:


> I'm Curious to know if we are allowed to sell our our own personal bags on purse forum



No. I'm pretty sure Tpf will ban you. They send you warnings if you accidently comment on a thread where you're not supposed to chit chat. Lol . Darn rules. I've learned from experience
 You should try poshmark or mercari.


----------



## lovesbmw

beanybaker said:


> +1 unfortunately there's alot of scammers out there


This is so sad that we have to worry about others being so dishonest.


----------



## rajneon01

Thank you arlene619,
It's a shame we can't 
Some people have bags we don't use anymore 
Would've been great
Have a wonderful day


----------



## Andy1612

This may sound like a stupid question but I was wondering if you guys wear your chanels on the subway? I'm thinking about getting a jumbo but I don't really know how it would work in my life. I don't know if I would feel stupid with a big chanel bag on a subway/bus (not because of security). Maybe its just me that is thinking too much


----------



## kittymoomoo

When I'm in a place that I'm a little un-easy I'll turn the front of my jumbo towards me so the cc is unseen. I prefer to drive myself around if I had to take public transportation I would probably leave it home.


----------



## Andy1612

kittymoomoo said:


> When I'm in a place that I'm a little un-easy I'll turn the front of my jumbo towards me so the cc is unseen. I prefer to drive myself around if I had to take public transportation I would probably leave it home.



Mm but I live in a big city and work/study in the middle of the city so public transportation is my only option


----------



## kittymoomoo

Andy1612 said:


> Mm but I live in a big city and work/study in the middle of the city so public transportation is my only option



I know what you mean, I live in the heart of San Francisco and sometimes it's just easier to zip about with public transportation.  Enjoy wearing your bags however to get around. Just be careful.


----------



## tiffany089

Andy1612 said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but I was wondering if you guys wear your chanels on the subway? I'm thinking about getting a jumbo but I don't really know how it would work in my life. I don't know if I would feel stupid with a big chanel bag on a subway/bus (not because of security). Maybe its just me that is thinking too much



you can always buy a cheap tote that can easily fold and fit into your jumbo, that way, when you're going somewhere you don't want to hold your chanel, you can slip it inside your tote. just an idea.


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies and gents, is it me or Chanel bag smell is addicting?


----------



## Andy1612

tiffany089 said:


> you can always buy a cheap tote that can easily fold and fit into your jumbo, that way, when you're going somewhere you don't want to hold your chanel, you can slip it inside your tote. just an idea.



Thank you! That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Woclover11

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies and gents, is it me or Chanel bag smell is addicting?




Omg yes!!! I tell my hubby this all the time and he thinks I'm crazy!! I have a GST hanging on my kitchen chair on/off for over a year and every time I walk by it, it still smells devine!


----------



## xianfang

Andy1612 said:


> Thank you! That sounds like a good idea



I thought of getting a cheaper seasonal chanel bag that i can wear everywhere. But this tote idea is great, but must make sure its not color transfer.


----------



## Andy1612

xianfang said:


> I thought of getting a cheaper seasonal chanel bag that i can wear everywhere. But this tote idea is great, but must make sure its not color transfer.



Mm color transfer on a jumbo wouldn't be fun


----------



## tiffany089

xianfang said:


> I thought of getting a cheaper seasonal chanel bag that i can wear everywhere. But this tote idea is great, but must make sure its not color transfer.



i was thinking that too after i suggested the tote lol. you could find a tote that's dust bag material. or carry the dustbag as well, that way you can put it in the dustbag, then in the tote. i don't think it should take up too much room unless you pack your jumbo to the max.


----------



## VernisCerise

Woclover11 said:


> Omg yes!!! I tell my hubby this all the time and he thinks I'm crazy!! I have a GST hanging on my kitchen chair on/off for over a year and every time I walk by it, it still smells devine!




Haha, so funny  my hubby prob thinks the same this made me remember Alexa Chung licking her Chanel bag The great thing that the smell stays in bags for a while, otherwise, I'd have to buy a new bag every time


----------



## Andy1612

VernisCerise said:


> Haha, so funny  my hubby prob thinks the same this made me remember Alexa Chung licking her Chanel bag The great thing that the smell stays in bags for a while, otherwise, I'd have to buy a new bag every time



Haha good to hear that I'm not the only one that does this with my bags


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely ladies

Sharing my latest bit of bling!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Can someone advise me if a 9" flap from 2014 is a small or medium?

I thought medium was approx 10x6 and small 9 x 5.5". I am being advised by a seller they have a medium 9" so I am confused.


----------



## mia55

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all enjoying your sunday morning. Mine started with a question in my head and wondering if anyone can help me with it. I wanted to know if Chanel navy jumbo (soft/washed caviar) was a seasonal bag or classic?. It's serial number starts from 12XXXXXX.

Thanks


----------



## rumdrop

Hello,

I am a newbie to the wonderful world of Chanel. I am getting addicted, and I too, like many ladies here, stare at my Chanel bags, just with the purpose of staring at them. 

I am hoping one of Ms.Chanels can help me. 
I have been looking everywhere for the camellia WOC where the camellia flowers are embossed all over the WOC, with silver HW. 
Ive called like 5 to 6 Chanel boutiques with no luck. All of them told me that they didnt receive any shipments for the sprin and summer, so with any luck, maybe they will get it in the fall/winter. 
Has anyone seen this lately? Has it been discontinued?

Thank you!


----------



## calflu

It's a seasonal color!


Classic colors are black and beige 




mia55 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your sunday morning. Mine started with a question in my head and wondering if anyone can help me with it. I wanted to know if Chanel navy jumbo (soft/washed caviar) was a seasonal bag or classic?. It's serial number starts from 12XXXXXX.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## calflu

It's not discontinued but I think stores had them like 2 months ago in US

I think they are pretty much sold out in US by now 




rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a newbie to the wonderful world of Chanel. I am getting addicted, and I too, like many ladies here, stare at my Chanel bags, just with the purpose of staring at them.
> 
> I am hoping one of Ms.Chanels can help me.
> I have been looking everywhere for the camellia WOC where the camellia flowers are embossed all over the WOC, with silver HW.
> Ive called like 5 to 6 Chanel boutiques with no luck. All of them told me that they didnt receive any shipments for the sprin and summer, so with any luck, maybe they will get it in the fall/winter.
> Has anyone seen this lately? Has it been discontinued?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## skyeskye

Last I checked (2 weeks ago), the Paris, London, Florence Chanel boutiques had this available. Hong Kong Airport Chanel boutique had a red and black. The red one is sitting happily now in my wardrobe 

I believe its pretty much sold out in the US, and it apparently hasn't been seen in Australia since August 2014... 



rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a newbie to the wonderful world of Chanel. I am getting addicted, and I too, like many ladies here, stare at my Chanel bags, just with the purpose of staring at them.
> 
> I am hoping one of Ms.Chanels can help me.
> I have been looking everywhere for the camellia WOC where the camellia flowers are embossed all over the WOC, with silver HW.
> Ive called like 5 to 6 Chanel boutiques with no luck. All of them told me that they didnt receive any shipments for the sprin and summer, so with any luck, maybe they will get it in the fall/winter.
> Has anyone seen this lately? Has it been discontinued?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## mia55

calflu said:


> It's a seasonal color!
> 
> 
> Classic colors are black and beige



Thanks so much calflu, I recently bough one and wanted to know more about it


----------



## rumdrop

calflu said:


> It's not discontinued but I think stores had them like 2 months ago in US
> 
> I think they are pretty much sold out in US by now


 
Thank you so much! When they are sold out, it is pretty much just luck to see if they will get more?!


----------



## rumdrop

skyeskye said:


> Last I checked (2 weeks ago), the Paris, London, Florence Chanel boutiques had this available. Hong Kong Airport Chanel boutique had a red and black. The red one is sitting happily now in my wardrobe
> 
> I believe its pretty much sold out in the US, and it apparently hasn't been seen in Australia since August 2014...


 
OMG jealous~~!!!! The red is also so stunning!! 
So if it is sold out, we never know if we are getting them any more? Im not very familiar with how shipments work at Chanel boutiques. It is only sheer luck that I should hold onto now?


----------



## skyeskye

rumdrop said:


> OMG jealous~~!!!! The red is also so stunning!!
> So if it is sold out, we never know if we are getting them any more? Im not very familiar with how shipments work at Chanel boutiques. It is only sheer luck that I should hold onto now?



I asked 2 different Melbourne Chanel SA's the same question. The answer I received were "we don't know, it could arrive next week it could arrive next month, it may never arrive"... helpful... I know... 
The advice I received were to reach out to the stores internationally and ask if they have it in stock. 
Unfortunately when I contacted the Paris boutique they do not allow international orders. My cousin found the red for me transiting through Hong Kong airport. It was the last one they had. They also had a black in stock.

I think your best bet is to see if you have a good friend in a country that still has the Camellia WOC in stock. 

Good luck! It is absolutely worth having! If you can get your hands on a red one, I absolutely recommend it. 

Are you located in Australia? I might be able to help, as I will be travelling to Asia in a week or so, I can check the boutiques for you when I transit through Hong Kong and in Shanghai.


----------



## rumdrop

skyeskye said:


> I asked 2 different Melbourne Chanel SA's the same question. The answer I received were "we don't know, it could arrive next week it could arrive next month, it may never arrive"... helpful... I know...
> The advice I received were to reach out to the stores internationally and ask if they have it in stock.
> Unfortunately when I contacted the Paris boutique they do not allow international orders. My cousin found the red for me transiting through Hong Kong airport. It was the last one they had. They also had a black in stock.
> 
> I think your best bet is to see if you have a good friend in a country that still has the Camellia WOC in stock.
> 
> Good luck! It is absolutely worth having! If you can get your hands on a red one, I absolutely recommend it.
> 
> Are you located in Australia? I might be able to help, as I will be travelling to Asia in a week or so, I can check the boutiques for you when I transit through Hong Kong and in Shanghai.


 
Wow...I guess it is pretty much the same shipment situations in any brand that gets shipments from overseas....
Yes, I shall seek out my friends so that I could get my hands on this beautiful bag! 

I wish I lived in Australia, but sadly I live in California  
Thank you so much for the information and your insight!! Im really grateful!!


----------



## k5ml3k

I'm on a search for a vintage jumbo but I wanted to ask you guys, did the caviar jumbo ever come with the large CCs? I've seen them in the lambskin but was just recently told the caviar leather never had the big CCs. TIA!!


----------



## VernisCerise

rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a newbie to the wonderful world of Chanel. I am getting addicted, and I too, like many ladies here, stare at my Chanel bags, just with the purpose of staring at them.
> 
> I am hoping one of Ms.Chanels can help me.
> I have been looking everywhere for the camellia WOC where the camellia flowers are embossed all over the WOC, with silver HW.
> Ive called like 5 to 6 Chanel boutiques with no luck. All of them told me that they didnt receive any shipments for the sprin and summer, so with any luck, maybe they will get it in the fall/winter.
> Has anyone seen this lately? Has it been discontinued?
> 
> Thank you!




I saw this popped up in Bergdorf Goodman or Hirshleifer a month or so ago, it was in authentic finds thread. I saw one in PS Dept app around that time as well. They show up once in a blue moon on Fashionphile. 
I was on a hunt for one, when it appeared I changed my mind to classic caviar. There's a way to find it with some patience. GL


----------



## Mulberrygal

rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a newbie to the wonderful world of Chanel. I am getting addicted, and I too, like many ladies here, stare at my Chanel bags, just with the purpose of staring at them.
> 
> I am hoping one of Ms.Chanels can help me.
> I have been looking everywhere for the camellia WOC where the camellia flowers are embossed all over the WOC, with silver HW.
> Ive called like 5 to 6 Chanel boutiques with no luck. All of them told me that they didnt receive any shipments for the sprin and summer, so with any luck, maybe they will get it in the fall/winter.
> Has anyone seen this lately? Has it been discontinued?
> 
> Thank you!





VernisCerise said:


> I saw this popped up in Bergdorf Goodman or Hirshleifer a month or so ago, it was in authentic finds thread. I saw one in PS Dept app around that time as well. They show up once in a blue moon on Fashionphile.
> I was on a hunt for one, when it appeared I changed my mind to classic caviar. There's a way to find it with some patience. GL



Yes patience Rumdrop, if you can't find a new one a "pre-loved" will turn up at some point.  I'd been looking for a pink one for so long, finally a beauty in excellent condition turned up. I am absolutely thrilled. I had my doubts how much I'd use her but such a handy little size when you want to be totally hands free, she's coming on holiday with me next month, perfect size for a passport too.


----------



## VernisCerise

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes patience Rumdrop, if you can't find a new one a "pre-loved" will turn up at some point.  I'd been looking for a pink one for so long, finally a beauty in excellent condition turned up. I am absolutely thrilled. I had my doubts how much I'd use her but such a handy little size when you want to be totally hands free, she's coming on holiday with me next month, perfect size for a passport too.




Gorgeous Mulberrygal! I might still get a red one later


----------



## Mulberrygal

VernisCerise said:


> Gorgeous Mulberrygal! I might still get a red one later



Yes it's gorgeous in red.  I was very tempted when one came up just before mine but managed to resist as I have a gorgeous Boy in red. It was difficult at the time, because I so wanted one and didn't want to miss out but knew I shouldn't .....................immensely relieved I didn't when pinky turned up a few weeks later     She's small enough not to be too much baby pink  and a very neutral for my wardrobe


----------



## dmand2

Further bling to share...


----------



## gail13

k5ml3k said:


> I'm on a search for a vintage jumbo but I wanted to ask you guys, did the caviar jumbo ever come with the large CCs? I've seen them in the lambskin but was just recently told the caviar leather never had the big CCs. TIA!!



I saw one not long ago on the Boutique Patina site but it was very pricey.  Theresa told me it would probably sell to a collector.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Further bling to share...



Nice....did you get any purple to add to the collection, or still thinking?


----------



## skyeskye

VernisCerise said:


> Gorgeous Mulberrygal! I might still get a red one later





Mulberrygal said:


> Yes it's gorgeous in red.  I was very tempted when one came up just before mine but managed to resist as I have a gorgeous Boy in red. It was difficult at the time, because I so wanted one and didn't want to miss out but knew I shouldn't .....................immensely relieved I didn't when pinky turned up a few weeks later     She's small enough not to be too much baby pink  and a very neutral for my wardrobe



The red one is stunning! I was debating between a medium pink / fuschia coloured before deciding on the red. Waiting for a pink one to turn up now. 

There is actually a red one on ebay at the moment!


----------



## VernisCerise

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes it's gorgeous in red.  I was very tempted when one came up just before mine but managed to resist as I have a gorgeous Boy in red. It was difficult at the time, because I so wanted one and didn't want to miss out but knew I shouldn't .....................immensely relieved I didn't when pinky turned up a few weeks later     She's small enough not to be too much baby pink  and a very neutral for my wardrobe




Haha, I have similar process when I choose a new bag enjoy it!



skyeskye said:


> The red one is stunning! I was debating between a medium pink / fuschia coloured before deciding on the red. Waiting for a pink one to turn up now.
> 
> 
> 
> There is actually a red one on ebay at the moment!




Those ebay prices are ridiculous sometimes. I hope you'll find a pink one soon!


----------



## VernisCerise

dmand2 said:


> Further bling to share...




These are gorgeous!!


----------



## skyeskye

VernisCerise said:


> Haha, I have similar process when I choose a new bag enjoy it!
> 
> Those ebay prices are ridiculous sometimes. I hope you'll find a pink one soon!



Thank you! 
Going by the ebay listing I'm pretending I got mine on sale....


----------



## SunBunny

Can someone tell me the price of the old medium denim patchwork boy (with ghw)? I know the small is $4400, but I'm trying to find the price for the old medium one. TIA!


----------



## Mulberrygal

skyeskye said:


> The red one is stunning! I was debating between a medium pink / fuschia coloured before deciding on the red. Waiting for a pink one to turn up now.
> 
> There is actually a red one on ebay at the moment!



Fuchsia sounds gorgeous, hope one turns up soon for you



VernisCerise said:


> Haha, I have similar process when I choose a new bag enjoy it!
> 
> Those ebay prices are ridiculous sometimes. I hope you'll find a pink one soon!



Sadly I think that's the norm now, with Chanel's huge price increases over the last  few years everyone thinks they can charge far more than they ever paid in the first place


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Chanel fine jewellery just went live online with a pop up shop in Net a Porter! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/Shop/Designers/Chanel_Fine_Jewelry


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Nice....did you get any purple to add to the collection, or still thinking?


 
Thanks Gail. I've added a purple rhinestone CC and silver clasp bracelet and will probably add matching CC purple earrings...then some pops of pink too. 



VernisCerise said:


> These are gorgeous!!


 
Thank you so much VernisCerise. 



Mooshooshoo said:


> Chanel fine jewellery just went live online with a pop up shop in Net a Porter!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/Shop/Designers/Chanel_Fine_Jewelry[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the tip Mooshooshoo - time to go shopping!


----------



## splishy

South Beach said:


> 1 - I never discuss what my bags cost ... Never. If someone  wants to know they can figure it out on their own . 2 - everyone I care about - friends & family know I love bags and have since I was 2 years old 3 - my husband and I are not wealthy either , he loves to buy me bags/jewelry - yes I am lucky and I am ever so thankful. 4 - I buy most of my own bags - cash . I'm in sales and we all know how that goes . Lastly, yes I always have some remorse and or interior refection after every bag purchase, for me it's a sign that I am not taking them for granted and don't expect the purse train to continue. Life can throw curve balls so maybe my last beautiful Chanel bag is the last - it's okay I am good with that. Oh and I am conscious of where I use my bags - for me there's always a time and place that's just right. Please do enjoy your beautiful bag and the fact that YOU paid for it ! HTH- SB


 
this is such good advice, I completely agree with you on all points!


----------



## Melange

Hello Ladies 
Im new to this forum and hopefully i will feel more like one of you as soon as i get my own Chanel soon &#128563;&#128525;


----------



## tiffany089

Melange said:


> Hello Ladies
> Im new to this forum and hopefully i will feel more like one of you as soon as i get my own Chanel soon &#128563;&#128525;



you are one of us with or without a chanel. i say, if you love purses of any kind, you're welcome here.


----------



## Purrsey

Melange said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Im new to this forum and hopefully i will feel more like one of you as soon as i get my own Chanel soon [emoji15][emoji7]




It's a fun thread with or without owning one 

What are you eyeing on?


----------



## anniekins127

Melange said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Im new to this forum and hopefully i will feel more like one of you as soon as i get my own Chanel soon [emoji15][emoji7]




Welcome!! [emoji4]


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Welcome from Ban island


----------



## Melange

Purrsey said:


> It's a fun thread with or without owning one
> 
> What are you eyeing on?




Thank you everyone.

Im puchasing a vintage limited 2.55 edition with the two gold chains, but i will ask if its authentic first in that specified thread, eventhough im pretty sure it is


----------



## candiesgirl408

rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a newbie to the wonderful world of Chanel. I am getting addicted, and I too, like many ladies here, stare at my Chanel bags, just with the purpose of staring at them.
> 
> I am hoping one of Ms.Chanels can help me.
> I have been looking everywhere for the camellia WOC where the camellia flowers are embossed all over the WOC, with silver HW.
> Ive called like 5 to 6 Chanel boutiques with no luck. All of them told me that they didnt receive any shipments for the sprin and summer, so with any luck, maybe they will get it in the fall/winter.
> Has anyone seen this lately? Has it been discontinued?
> 
> Thank you!




Hey rumdrop, 

I don't know if you would be interested but a local designer shoe/handbag boutique called Joseph in Houston has a pre-loved WOC you're looking for in red with silver hardware... They get bags from a very well known consignment shop in NYC called What Comes Around Goes Around. 

It was $3700 I think. It is priced ridiculously high but I'm assuming it may drop since I've seen it there in the case for a long time. It's in pretty good condition but it's tag is high. As for a new one, I went into the boutique today and didn't see one.


----------



## dmand2

Melange said:


> Hello Ladies
> Im new to this forum and hopefully i will feel more like one of you as soon as i get my own Chanel soon &#128563;&#128525;


Welcome to the group!


----------



## Purrsey

Melange said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Im puchasing a vintage limited 2.55 edition with the two gold chains, but i will ask if its authentic first in that specified thread, eventhough im pretty sure it is




Sounds like a great number to own as first piece. I'm very much looking forward to seeing your new found love.


----------



## libertygirl

tiffany089 said:


> you are one of us with or without a chanel. I say, if you love purses of any kind, you're welcome here. :d



+1!!!


----------



## StyleBlog

I was very lucky to visit the CHANEL handbag factory outside of Paris in March...and actually saw the Girl Bags being made, which made me want to get one! I am still saving up for the Boy though, so maybe not right now...but I have to say - the tweed used to make these bags is beyond! SO BEAUTIFUL. I wrote a full post about my handbag experience, but here's a snapshot of what we got to see


----------



## gail13

This was an interesting article featured in an online newsletter I subscribe to called the Business of Fashion.

http://www.businessoffashion.com/co...-the-modern-world/chanel-saviour-savoir-faire


----------



## ingher

Came across this video on youtube today, and I have to say those two le boy bags look fake to me. The second "large" le boy bag looks like is from the 2013 cruise collection, but looks different than the photos. Opinion?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b211oHiDmBU


----------



## Melange

Purrsey said:


> Sounds like a great number to own as first piece. I'm very much looking forward to seeing your new found love.



It is a beautiful one indeed. Cant wait to share it with you


----------



## March786

StyleBlog said:


> I was very lucky to visit the CHANEL handbag factory outside of Paris in March...and actually saw the Girl Bags being made, which made me want to get one! I am still saving up for the Boy though, so maybe not right now...but I have to say - the tweed used to make these bags is beyond! SO BEAUTIFUL. I wrote a full post about my handbag experience, but here's a snapshot of what we got to see




StyleBlog i read your article on it and i was soooooooooo excited for you!!! I was overly excited imagining the whole experience through your eyes&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; 
my career is as an accessories buyer/product developer and i have been to many factories, but to go to chanel would b a dreaaaaammmm. I loooveee love love my job &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
I look forward to more of your articles &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## March786

gail13 said:


> This was an interesting article featured in an online newsletter I subscribe to called the Business of Fashion.
> 
> http://www.businessoffashion.com/co...-the-modern-world/chanel-saviour-savoir-faire



Thankyou Gail13 this is why i love Chanel.....they understand how precious such craftsmanship is and what is required to keep it alive......&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## lovesbmw

March786 said:


> Thankyou Gail13 this is why i love Chanel.....they understand how precious such craftsmanship is and what is required to keep it alive......&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


I too want to say Thank You for letting us read and see this article.


----------



## gail13

March786 said:


> Thankyou Gail13 this is why i love Chanel.....they understand how precious such craftsmanship is and what is required to keep it alive......&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



You would enjoy reading this daily newsletter, especially with your job that sounds like a dream!


----------



## March786

gail13 said:


> You would enjoy reading this daily newsletter, especially with your job that sounds like a dream!



Thankyou gail13 because of your link i am now subscribed to the newsletter&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
I have to agree with you my job is my dream job &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## StyleBlog

March786 said:


> StyleBlog i read your article on it and i was soooooooooo excited for you!!! I was overly excited imagining the whole experience through your eyes&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> my career is as an accessories buyer/product developer and i have been to many factories, but to go to chanel would b a dreaaaaammmm. I loooveee love love my job &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> I look forward to more of your articles &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Hi March786! Glad you enjoyed the article! It was truly a special experience...Apparently it was the first time they allowed bloggers at the factory, so I literally had to pinch myself. Haha.

Your job sounds very very exciting! I think I would probably trade my CHANEL experience to have a career in buying...Sadly, my day job is much more boring - financial analysis ...but I've been dreaming of switching careers to buying. I hear it's pretty demanding, but if you love what you do, it doesn't feel like work. Is that true?


----------



## love will thaw

Can you fit a moleskine notepad in the m/l classic flap?


----------



## March786

StyleBlog said:


> Hi March786! Glad you enjoyed the article! It was truly a special experience...Apparently it was the first time they allowed bloggers at the factory, so I literally had to pinch myself. Haha.
> 
> Your job sounds very very exciting! I think I would probably trade my CHANEL experience to have a career in buying...Sadly, my day job is much more boring - financial analysis ...but I've been dreaming of switching careers to buying. I hear it's pretty demanding, but if you love what you do, it doesn't feel like work. Is that true?



Hellloooo styleblog, you were exceptionally lucky to have such an opportunity......honestly people would pay to go see the Chanel factory &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;
Buying is demanding but it really depends on the setup of the institution you work for....i loved my job because its hands on, working with designer, developing the bags and negotiations on prices and margin.......i love it sooo much it has never felt like work.......i have always gone with the ethos love your work&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;.....my advice make the change and good luck......infact you have already made a change by blogging.....you now have the opportunity to write for fashion  magazines......


----------



## deviens

ingher said:


> Came across this video on youtube today, and I have to say those two le boy bags look fake to me. The second "large" le boy bag looks like is from the 2013 cruise collection, but looks different than the photos. Opinion?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b211oHiDmBU



looks fake to me too. but then again who knows...
i didn't know boy bags have phone pocket?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

love will thaw said:


> Can you fit a moleskine notepad in the m/l classic flap?


 what size is the notepad? I can see. Did you look at the what's in my bag thread? You really have to pack a M/L it is pretty small for daily use.


----------



## tiffany089

ingher said:


> Came across this video on youtube today, and I have to say those two le boy bags look fake to me. The second "large" le boy bag looks like is from the 2013 cruise collection, but looks different than the photos. Opinion?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b211oHiDmBU



the cc's looks really thin, but i'm not a chanel authenticator, so i'm not entirely sure.


----------



## love will thaw

Puttin On Ayers said:


> what size is the notepad? I can see. Did you look at the what's in my bag thread? You really have to pack a M/L it is pretty small for daily use.




3.5 x 5.5 inches. I have not checked there yet!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

love will thaw said:


> 3.5 x 5.5 inches. I have not checked there yet!


 Yes it will fit but then you'll need something small like a card case for a wallet.


----------



## Zojja

I have no where else to post this but I took my priciest bag out today for a spin (227 reissue) and it was lovely   I wasn't sure how comfortable I would feel but I wasn't worried/nervous at all.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Zojja said:


> I have no where else to post this but I took my priciest bag out today for a spin (227 reissue) and it was lovely   I wasn't sure how comfortable I would feel but I wasn't worried/nervous at all.


 I'm glad you enjoyed it. A Chanel should be carried


----------



## snowbubble

ingher said:


> Came across this video on youtube today, and I have to say those two le boy bags look fake to me. The second "large" le boy bag looks like is from the 2013 cruise collection, but looks different than the photos. Opinion?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b211oHiDmBU




Yah those two boy bags are definitely not authentic. 
Watching the video it sound like she doesn't know.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Has anyone ever heard of a Chanel sample handbag? I was looking on Ebay for a Maxi.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Ivor...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5172fb95


----------



## VernisCerise

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a Chanel sample handbag? I was looking on Ebay for a Maxi.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Ivor...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5172fb95




I've never seen anything like this. And the seller can't locate the hologram inside the bag. I wouldn't not purchase.


----------



## norahyah

Not sure where to post this question without starting a new thread... But really hope for some input!  

My mom just bought her first classic flap (actually her first Chanel, she's a Fendi fan.) a couple of weeks ago and she is really disappointed.  Her bag looked completely normal in the boutique when she bought it, but as soon as she started using it, the wings of the outer flap wouldn't lay flat... Is this a common problem?  Is it defective?  Below is a picture, hope it shows up.. 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7601/17055122268_c78761cb9c_z.jpg

She took it into the boutique in Taipei (she bought the bag in Hong Kong but is currently visiting Taipei) but the SA just told her to put pressure on it... Which hasn't really worked.  She says she'll try to arrange things to put pressure on the sides without crushing the bag and leave it for a few days, and it will look nice immediately after, but as soon as she uses it the flaps start to swing up again... 

She has admired the bag for a while before she decided to buy it...  And really expected such an expensive purchase to be pretty close to perfect, so is a little upset.  I feel really bad too because I kind of nudge her into buying it (b/c of the world wide price adjustments).  Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## San2222

norahyah said:


> Not sure where to post this question without starting a new thread... But really hope for some input!
> 
> My mom just bought her first classic flap (actually her first Chanel, she's a Fendi fan.) a couple of weeks ago and she is really disappointed.  Her bag looked completely normal in the boutique when she bought it, but as soon as she started using it, the wings of the outer flap wouldn't lay flat... Is this a common problem?  Is it defective?  Below is a picture, hope it shows up..
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7601/17055122268_c78761cb9c_z.jpg
> 
> She took it into the boutique in Taipei (she bought the bag in Hong Kong but is currently visiting Taipei) but the SA just told her to put pressure on it... Which hasn't really worked.  She says she'll try to arrange things to put pressure on the sides without crushing the bag and leave it for a few days, and it will look nice immediately after, but as soon as she uses it the flaps start to swing up again...
> 
> She has admired the bag for a while before she decided to buy it...  And really expected such an expensive purchase to be pretty close to perfect, so is a little upset.  I feel really bad too because I kind of nudge her into buying it (b/c of the world wide price adjustments).  Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?



I'm not seeing what u r referring to?  Can you send a clearer photo?


----------



## norahyah

Ummm... Maybe another photo to compare would make what I'm asking more clear.  

She wants the bag to look like this when it's closed:
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8754/17243228201_5032d05926_z.jpg

But instead, it looks like this:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7601/17055122268_c78761cb9c_z.jpg

(The first picture was taken immediately after she had the wings of the flap pinned down for a few days.)


----------



## VernisCerise

norahyah said:


> Ummm... Maybe another photo to compare would make what I'm asking more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> She wants the bag to look like this when it's closed:
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8754/17243228201_5032d05926_z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> But instead, it looks like this:
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7601/17055122268_c78761cb9c_z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> (The first picture was taken immediately after she had the wings of the flap pinned down for a few days.)




I see the problem, I don't think my flap does it. Do you have the side view?


----------



## AngieBaby15

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a Chanel sample handbag? I was looking on Ebay for a Maxi.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Ivor...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5172fb95



I have seen a seller (who has sold authentic Chanel bags for years) listed before a "sample" Chanel bag. I can't find the listing now but I remember seller's picture showed " VIP 2015 (or 2014 - sorry forgot the year)" right above the CHANEL logo imprinted inside (it's a jumbo) the flap and there's no hologram.




Puttin On Ayers said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. *A Chanel should be carried*



+1




ingher said:


> Came across this video on youtube today, and I  have to say those two le boy bags look fake to me. The second "large" le  boy bag looks like is from the 2013 cruise collection, but looks  different than the photos. Opinion?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b211oHiDmBU



I'm not an authenticator and certainly not an expert in Chanel bags but those 2 bags look off to me.


----------



## k5ml3k

Would you guys purchase from a seller thats not responsive? Luckily, for the most part the sellers that I've contacted are very responsive. I do, however, have this one that has not responded to my questions, offers, or requests for additional pics. It's irritating bc this is the bag that I've been looking for. What would you guys do?


----------



## flik

k5ml3k said:


> Would you guys purchase from a seller thats not responsive? Luckily, for the most part the sellers that I've contacted are very responsive. I do, however, have this one that has not responded to my questions, offers, or requests for additional pics. It's irritating bc this is the bag that I've been looking for. What would you guys do?



Run away. Run far far away!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

flik said:


> Run away. Run far far away!!!




Thank you! The bag actually just sold but I would still be interested in your thoughts in case this was to happen again. I'm just upset bc I've been wanting this specific bag but maybe I dodged a bullet...


----------



## flik

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! The bag actually just sold but I would still be interested in your thoughts in case this was to happen again. I'm just upset bc I've been wanting this specific bag but maybe I dodged a bullet...



Personally, I wouldn't do business with any company, online or brick & mortar, who isn't responding to my inquiries regarding a product I wanted to buy from them. If this seller didn't have the decency to reply to you, even if the bag was sold, they're not interested in your business, or, something fishy may be going on. It doesn't matter.  Don't be upset--keep looking, "your" bag is out there somewhere!


----------



## k5ml3k

flik said:


> Personally, I wouldn't do business with any company, online or brick & mortar, who isn't responding to my inquiries regarding a product I wanted to buy from them. If this seller didn't have the decency to reply to you, even if the bag was sold, they're not interested in your business, or, something fishy may be going on. It doesn't matter.  Don't be upset--keep looking, "your" bag is out there somewhere!




Thank you so much for the reply! I actually just heard from Shop-hers (where the bag was listed) that the seller was new to their site. I guess whoever bought the bag had Shop-hers contact the seller and then it sold. But how was I suppose to know that?! I'm just so upset with Shop-hers especially since I spoke with a couple of their associates, which never told me about this.


----------



## norahyah

VernisCerise said:


> I see the problem, I don't think my flap does it. Do you have the side view?



I don't have a side view right now, but I'll ask my mom to take one!


----------



## South Beach

deviens said:


> looks fake to me too. but then again who knows...
> i didn't know boy bags have phone pocket?




Agree - look fake. I've never seen the interior flap so wrinkled either .


----------



## phyohtet

Hi has anyone heard of or familiar with Chanel Crackled Calfskin? How does it compare to other leathers in terms of look, feel and durability?


----------



## rumdrop

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hey rumdrop,
> 
> I don't know if you would be interested but a local designer shoe/handbag boutique called Joseph in Houston has a pre-loved WOC you're looking for in red with silver hardware... They get bags from a very well known consignment shop in NYC called What Comes Around Goes Around.
> 
> It was $3700 I think. It is priced ridiculously high but I'm assuming it may drop since I've seen it there in the case for a long time. It's in pretty good condition but it's tag is high. As for a new one, I went into the boutique today and didn't see one.


 
Hi! Sorry for such a delay.
Thanks so much for the info. I think I would prefer the black one  Tho the red does bring out the camellia more beautifully IMO. 

I just got word from several local Chanel boutiques that they will get more in a month or so! Hopefully theyre right!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

I'm very new to Chanel. Does anyone have a guess when the red GSTs are coming back? Saving for something similar to 13C.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

OneMoreDay said:


> I'm very new to Chanel. Does anyone have a guess when the red GSTs are coming back? Saving for something similar to 13C.


 There a few floating around Neiman Marcus. You can see some of the pictures in the "GST CLUB" thread. Don't wait to long the GST are being discontinued in the USA or so we are told so there has been a rush to get what is left


----------



## OneMoreDay

Puttin On Ayers said:


> There a few floating around Neiman Marcus. You can see some of the pictures in the "GST CLUB" thread. Don't wait to long the GST are being discontinued in the USA or so we are told so there has been a rush to get what is left


I'm not in the US of A.  Though I do wish I had NM's Chanel available to me. We don't even have a boutique in my state, let alone the island of Borneo. I'm looking for the exact shade of 13C.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

OneMoreDay said:


> I'm not in the US of A.  Though I do wish I had NM's Chanel available to me. We don't even have a boutique in my state, let alone the island of Borneo. I'm looking for the exact shade of 13C.


 Good luck. I haven't noticed a lot of color with the GSTs until this year the US Stores did red, ivory, and blue. Usually we only see beige and black. I even went to a large Boutique yesterday to see if they could find one and no luck. Only made for retail stores here. The one this season is an orange red but not as orange as the 15P red. Good Luck. Where would you be able to buy a Chanel in your Country?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Good luck. I haven't noticed a lot of color with the GSTs until this year the US Stores did red, ivory, and blue. Usually we only see beige and black. I even went to a large Boutique yesterday to see if they could find one and no luck. Only made for retail stores here. The one this season is an orange red but not as orange as the 15P red. Good Luck. Where would you be able to buy a Chanel in your Country?


Kuala Lumpur. And i guess a day trip or a weekend to Singapore depending on the budget and time. But stocks fly off the shelves because both countries only have a few stores (and lots of big spenders, lol).

Chopped Chanel liver for moi as I live in Sabah totally separated from West Malaysia by the South China Sea.

Unless I go the personal shopper route.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

OneMoreDay said:


> Kuala Lumpur. And i guess a day trip or a weekend to Singapore depending on the budget and time. But stocks fly off the shelves because both countries only have a few stores (and lots of big spenders, lol).
> 
> Chopped Chanel liver for moi as I live in Sabah totally separated from West Malaysia by the South China Sea.
> 
> Unless I go the personal shopper route.


 I just looked at the 13c red and it is pretty orangy red. Have you seen the 15C red it is very similar? IMO I have 4 Boutiques very near by so shopping is not a problem. It is the saving up for them Pic from shopping forum


----------



## OneMoreDay

Oh, my heart. Palpitations! Thanks! You've relit the red flame!


----------



## afashionista

I just received my boy today and was wondering if it is normal that my tag was not on the bag but on the inside and the ink was slightly rubbed off and looked faded on the tag?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

afashionista said:


> I just received my boy today and was wondering if it is normal that my tag was not on the bag but on the inside and the ink was slightly rubbed off and looked faded on the tag?


 What season is on the tag? is it an older bag? The Boutique here puts the tag in the pocket but NM attaches it to the bag. Where I live it just depends.


----------



## Allstar1

My Boy's (15c)tag  was attached to the bag when I received it. Maybe yours was a returned bag. As long as it looks perfect I wouldn't have a problem with the tag not being attached.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I just looked at the 13c red and it is pretty orangy red. Have you seen the 15C red it is very similar? IMO I have 4 Boutiques very near by so shopping is not a problem. It is the saving up for them Pic from shopping forum


Still can't stop thinking about that red GST. Can you give me some general guide as to what kind of reds appear with each season of Chanel?


----------



## afashionista

Puttin On Ayers said:


> What season is on the tag? is it an older bag? The Boutique here puts the tag in the pocket but NM attaches it to the bag. Where I live it just depends.





Allstar1 said:


> My Boy's (15c)tag  was attached to the bag when I received it. Maybe yours was a returned bag. As long as it looks perfect I wouldn't have a problem with the tag not being attached.



Mine is also 15c and is from Saks. I attached the tag here. I noticed it also says flap bag.. Thank you for your insight!


----------



## Embemillie

I am new can't PM yet. I am interested in beige Chevron Boy WOC


----------



## snowbubble

afashionista said:


> Mine is also 15c and is from Saks. I attached the tag here. I noticed it also says flap bag.. Thank you for your insight!




I've had tags that looked like this as well.


----------



## South Beach

phyohtet said:


> Hi has anyone heard of or familiar with Chanel Crackled Calfskin? How does it compare to other leathers in terms of look, feel and durability?




Yes, I have a crinkled calf bag called CC Crave from 2013 and it wears fabulous. I still love her!


----------



## dollarsandsense

Good Day Everyone,

How much is the classic flap bag in Paris right now? I will be going to the greatest city in the world in a month.

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...d-lambskin-.0V.A58600Y01295C3906.sto.ico.html

$4700 euro? 

Also, is vat included in that $4700?

Thanks!


----------



## iamfranciskiko

hi everyone.....where can you recommend to buy a GST chanel bag? When it comes to price is it cheaper to buy in Asia or I really don't know....I would gladly appreciate your help thank you


----------



## Cmr3pro

Someone delete this message please, I was asking a questions but I was able to resolve it.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Hi everyone! Back in January I saw a stunning classic flap I can't get my mind off of. The SA said it was Charcoal Grey with Antique Gold hw. I've tried searching Tpf but couldn't find anything. Can anyone tell me what the official color bag and hardware is called?


----------



## Tulip2

What would you do?  I posted a pic of a pre-loved Chanel that I purchased from FashionPhile here on the Forum and a new (very new member 4/14/2015) said that it doesn't look right and looks like a fake?

Needless to say, I'm very upset.  I've always trusted FP and Yoogi's to authenticate their items and know what they're talking about.

What would you do?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Tulip2 said:


> What would you do?  I posted a pic of a pre-loved Chanel that I purchased from FashionPhile here on the Forum and a new (very new member 4/14/2015) said that it doesn't look right and looks like a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm very upset.  I've always trusted FP and Yoogi's to authenticate their items and know what they're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do?




I know it can be upsetting when someone says your stuff is fake or look fake, which is not an assessment one can do from just one photo.  I think you should get authentication even if you purchased from a reputable reseller which Fashionphile certainly is one of them.  I am saying this not because I think they sell fakes but just good practice when purchasing pre-loved and the cost is so minimal $7-$15 most.  Don't let someone upset you who may not have the expertise or knowledge.  I am sure it will be fine and you can enjoy your bag [emoji1]


----------



## Tulip2

CaribeanQueen said:


> I know it can be upsetting when someone says your stuff is fake or look fake, which is not an assessment one can do from just one photo.  I think you should get authentication even if you purchased from a reputable reseller which Fashionphile certainly is one of them.  I am saying this not because I think they sell fakes but just good practice when purchasing pre-loved and the cost is so minimal $7-$15 most.  Don't let someone upset you who may not have the expertise or knowledge.  I am sure it will be fine and you can enjoy your bag [emoji1]



Thanks CQ.  I feel much better about it now.  In the photo I posted I'm carrying it today and it's stuffed full with all of my "essentials".  I'm sure that's why the stitching may not line up exactly.  I had been looking for this handbag for quite a long time and paid a pretty penny for it.  It came with a full set too.

I guess I can pay $7 to get it authenticated to ease my mind, but I know it's not a fake so what's the point?  Just to prove another member wrong?  I just don't know...

But thank you for your kind words.


----------



## pjhm

Tulip2 said:


> Thanks CQ.  I feel much better about it now.  In the photo I posted I'm carrying it today and it's stuffed full with all of my "essentials".  I'm sure that's why the stitching may not line up exactly.  I had been looking for this handbag for quite a long time and paid a pretty penny for it.  It came with a full set too.
> 
> I guess I can pay $7 to get it authenticated to ease my mind, but I know it's not a fake so what's the point?  Just to prove another member wrong?  I just don't know...
> 
> I put my money on your judgment rather than the new poster who isn't an expert. You've been a wise purchaser of bags, so I would not let her comments get you down. I'd spend the $7 though just to clear your mind and please report back.


----------



## Tulip2

pjhm said:


> Tulip2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CQ.  I feel much better about it now.  In the photo I posted I'm carrying it today and it's stuffed full with all of my "essentials".  I'm sure that's why the stitching may not line up exactly.  I had been looking for this handbag for quite a long time and paid a pretty penny for it.  It came with a full set too.
> 
> I guess I can pay $7 to get it authenticated to ease my mind, but I know it's not a fake so what's the point?  Just to prove another member wrong?  I just don't know...
> 
> I put my money on your judgment rather than the new poster who isn't an expert. You've been a wise purchaser of bags, so I would not let her comments get you down. I'd spend the $7 though just to clear your mind and please report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PJ!  I appreciate your support!
Click to expand...


----------



## Birdfan56

Hello Ladies
I have a very annoying problem. All od sudden I have these annoying advertisements showing up all over TPF. When I read the posts the ad sits on the left side and all writing is on the right. I have no tool bars or add on to my browser.


Does anyone else have this problem? I've run all my scans, search through all my temp files deleted...and I can't figure it out.  Thanks for listening to me complain


----------



## kittymoomoo

Birdfan56 said:


> Hello Ladies
> I have a very annoying problem. All od sudden I have these annoying advertisements showing up all over TPF. When I read the posts the ad sits on the left side and all writing is on the right. I have no tool bars or add on to my browser.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? I've run all my scans, search through all my temp files deleted...and I can't figure it out.  Thanks for listening to me complain



On the very bottom there's a note saying " desk top version" click on it. Maybe this will help.


----------



## gail13

Does anyone here have the Chanel messenger from last fall; I think it was called the Bubble CC Messenger?  I really wanted one but they were sold out.  I may have found one, and just wondering if anyone can attest to loving it etc...?


----------



## imlvholic

So in love with my Black Caviar WOC GHW, my go to bag for my current trips [emoji4] I also brought my RED Caviar Woc & will definitely alternate. 
The Acropolis, Athens, Greece today.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Birdfan56 said:


> Hello Ladies
> I have a very annoying problem. All od sudden I have these annoying advertisements showing up all over TPF. When I read the posts the ad sits on the left side and all writing is on the right. I have no tool bars or add on to my browser.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? I've run all my scans, search through all my temp files deleted...and I can't figure it out.  Thanks for listening to me complain


 I noticed the same thing yesterday when I logged on from my tablet.


----------



## sweetbeans

Does anyone know which year a CF was produced that starts with a serial number 21?


----------



## kittymoomoo

sweetbeans said:


> Does anyone know which year a CF was produced that starts with a serial number 21?



The 21 series is from 2015.


----------



## Birdfan56

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I noticed the same thing yesterday when I logged on from my tablet.


I have no idea now  Sometimes they show up and sometimes they don't


----------



## baghagg

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I noticed the same thing yesterday when I logged on from my tablet.



It's been happening to me off and on since the forum was shut down and rebooted a few months ago; in all likelihood these advertisements are meant to be here all the time


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Can someone explain why people buy "pre-loved" aka used Chanel handbags from the online consignment stores? Almost all the prices are only 5-10% lower than retail. Many are higher than retail and I don't mean for an item that is no longer available new. I just don't get it. I must have missed something about buying from Fashionphile and yoogiscloset because I have yet to find any kind of deal.


----------



## BagLady14

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Can someone explain why people buy "pre-loved" aka used Chanel handbags from the online consignment stores? Almost all the prices are only 5-10% lower than retail. Many are higher than retail and I don't mean for an item that is no longer available new. I just don't get it. I must have missed something about buying from Fashionphile and yoogiscloset because I have yet to find any kind of deal.



It makes no sense.  I see this a lot with LV items, too.  A friend texted to let me know that they found a used LV sunglass case for only $340.  They were surprised when I told them that the brand new ones cost less.  I assume people just don't know.  They don't research prices?


----------



## sweetbeans

kittymoomoo said:


> The 21 series is from 2015.




Thank you for your answer.


----------



## sweetbeans

Can anyone explain this? My bag from Saks came with its tag not attached to the bag, but inside the pocket. Is this usual? Or does it mean it's a returned bag?


----------



## sweetbeans

CaribeanQueen said:


> I know it can be upsetting when someone says your stuff is fake or look fake, which is not an assessment one can do from just one photo.  I think you should get authentication even if you purchased from a reputable reseller which Fashionphile certainly is one of them.  I am saying this not because I think they sell fakes but just good practice when purchasing pre-loved and the cost is so minimal $7-$15 most.  Don't let someone upset you who may not have the expertise or knowledge.  I am sure it will be fine and you can enjoy your bag [emoji1]



What is this authentication process? And how do i get this done, if I may ask?


----------



## libertygirl

BagLady14 said:


> It makes no sense.  I see this a lot with LV items, too.  A friend texted to let me know that they found a used LV sunglass case for only $340.  They were surprised when I told them that the brand new ones cost less.  I assume people just don't know.  They don't research prices?



+1 I mean, people must buy them otherwise they wouldn't be sold but I just don't understand why... unless they are under the assumption that the retail prices are higher. 

It's a crazy world


----------



## tiffany089

so is this not a good deal? it lists the est. retail price, but i don't know if that's the actual cost of the bag. it will go down in price by 30% if it doesn't sell before then.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Can someone explain why people buy "pre-loved" aka used Chanel handbags from the online consignment stores? Almost all the prices are only 5-10% lower than retail. Many are higher than retail and I don't mean for an item that is no longer available new. I just don't get it. I must have missed something about buying from Fashionphile and yoogiscloset because I have yet to find any kind of deal.



The only time I buy from both of them is when it's a color that's from seasons or even years past, that I can't get out if my mind I know I'll find it there.  Not so much that I believe I'll get a bargain.   I'm on the hunt for a single flap jumbo in caviar so that's where I'll have to go to find it.   However any regular items in constant production for chanel or lv  I buy brand new.


----------



## Leonie Vallon

sweetbeans said:


> Can anyone explain this? My bag from Saks came with its tag not attached to the bag, but inside the pocket. Is this usual? Or does it mean it's a returned bag?


The proper place for the price ticket is inside the inner pocket. The price tag should never be attached to the handle of a bag after it's sold and sales associates are always instructed to remove them before being shown to a customer or sold.


----------



## dioraddict15

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Can someone explain why people buy "pre-loved" aka used Chanel handbags from the online consignment stores? Almost all the prices are only 5-10% lower than retail. Many are higher than retail and I don't mean for an item that is no longer available new. I just don't get it. I must have missed something about buying from Fashionphile and yoogiscloset because I have yet to find any kind of deal.




I completely agree with you and would only buy Chanel directly from Chanel as there's no point in making such a small saving. However, I wouldn't have a problem buying pre-owned LV as I can pretty much authenticate their bags and wouldn't have a problem buying from eBay if it was in a great condition and great price. The only other time I'd buy pre-owned is if it was a piece that was no longer available or difficult to get hold of. I think some people feel too intimidated to go to Chanel/LV etc or don't know the price of the item so they think they're getting a bargain. Some people feel better about buying preowned as they don't have to baby it.


----------



## simplyhappy

imlvholic said:


> View attachment 2980342
> 
> So in love with my Black Caviar WOC GHW, my go to bag for my current trips [emoji4] I also brought my RED Caviar Woc & will definitely alternate.
> The Acropolis, Athens, Greece today.




Love this photo! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## gail13

I borrowed this pic from another TPF'er-I love this bag but is Chanel now doing these very thin C's?  I prefer the thicker C's but maybe this is the new style?


----------



## ThisVNchick

I searched this forum high and low but doesn't seem like anyone has asked this question before. Is Chanel jewelry also made in Germany or is it exclusively France and Italy?


----------



## Taro

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this pic from another TPF'er-I love this bag but is Chanel now doing these very thin C's?  I prefer the thicker C's but maybe this is the new style?



I think it's just for the jumbo that they have these thin cc, the m/l seems to have thicker/smaller cc's. (Maybe it's not really thicker, just proportionally doesn't look as thin as do these on the jumbo) But yes this looks like the current style! I recently looked at jumbos and the cc's look exactly like that.


----------



## bunnyr

ThisVNchick said:


> I searched this forum high and low but doesn't seem like anyone has asked this question before. Is Chanel jewelry also made in Germany or is it exclusively France and Italy?




I recall seeing mostly made in Italy jewelry


----------



## gail13

Taro said:


> I think it's just for the jumbo that they have these thin cc, the m/l seems to have thicker/smaller cc's. (Maybe it's not really thicker, just proportionally doesn't look as thin as do these on the jumbo) But yes this looks like the current style! I recently looked at jumbos and the cc's look exactly like that.



Thank you; honestly, if I saw one with CC's like that I would have thought it was a replica!  Now I know better.


----------



## that_claudz

Hey all,

I had a loose thread (2 mm or so) sticking out on the strap of my jumbo. I noticed it only about a week or so after purchase and when I took it back the SA simply offered to cut the thread. I didn't want her to do that, so I left and have been using my Jumbo with the chain of the loose strap pulled to be hidden rather than on the shoulder if that makes sense. 

It's been awhile now and it hasn't gotten worse but I can't stop worrying about it. Any advice? 

I am from Australia and not sure what the Chanel after service is like here?


----------



## dmand2

Taro said:


> I think it's just for the jumbo that they have these thin cc, the m/l seems to have thicker/smaller cc's. (Maybe it's not really thicker, just proportionally doesn't look as thin as do these on the jumbo) But yes this looks like the current style! I recently looked at jumbos and the cc's look exactly like that.




I think this is actually the new style feature. My vintage XL jumbo has the much larger CC, which I personally prefer on the larger style bags. I think this is fine for a WOC or a small bag, but I don't know how I'd feel about it for a larger bag.


----------



## dmand2

Hi ladies


I'd love some recommendations as to attractive and practical key fobs/pouches to protect my precious bags from my keys scratching them. I had a lot of bag luck in this regard. I found the perfect pretty pink Miu Miu one, which was found to be defective after I'd placed the order and then sold out so I missed out on that. Then a nice Cartier option didn't work since it wasn't able to fit my large car key. More recently I went for a cheaper choice and selected what seemed to be a nice snakeskin style pink/purple kate spade version, which on receipt was nothing like the photos - it was pure pink and like a bright disco ball. So tacky. That's gone back! I'd love some success stories in this regard as I'm getting desperate and giving up hope! Thanks ladies. xx


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> I'd love some recommendations as to attractive and practical key fobs/pouches to protect my precious bags from my keys scratching them. I had a lot of bag luck in this regard. I found the perfect pretty pink Miu Miu one, which was found to be defective after I'd placed the order and then sold out so I missed out on that. Then a nice Cartier option didn't work since it wasn't able to fit my large car key. More recently I went for a cheaper choice and selected what seemed to be a nice snakeskin style pink/purple kate spade version, which on receipt was nothing like the photos - it was pure pink and like a bright disco ball. So tacky. That's gone back! I'd love some success stories in this regard as I'm getting desperate and giving up hope! Thanks ladies. xx



Hi Demand-

I have been using one of my older purse organizers and putting my key fob in that when I need to-otherwise my bags with outer/inner pockets hold them.  I did make a purchase of a SLG from Chanel that holds a small amount of money and maybe a key could go in there, but the key holders are $$$ and I'd rather put that money towards another bag or pair of shoes.

It seems that the need for keys is getting less, now that most cars use a remote?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> I'd love some recommendations as to attractive and practical key fobs/pouches to protect my precious bags from my keys scratching them. I had a lot of bag luck in this regard. I found the perfect pretty pink Miu Miu one, which was found to be defective after I'd placed the order and then sold out so I missed out on that. Then a nice Cartier option didn't work since it wasn't able to fit my large car key. More recently I went for a cheaper choice and selected what seemed to be a nice snakeskin style pink/purple kate spade version, which on receipt was nothing like the photos - it was pure pink and like a bright disco ball. So tacky. That's gone back! I'd love some success stories in this regard as I'm getting desperate and giving up hope! Thanks ladies. xx


 I bought a Coach Key holder and it works well. Designed like the older styles tri fold with gold hooks and reasonably priced. I looked at these last week. $470. I agree I'd rather have a pair of shoes


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Hi Demand-
> 
> I have been using one of my older purse organizers and putting my key fob in that when I need to-otherwise my bags with outer/inner pockets hold them.  I did make a purchase of a SLG from Chanel that holds a small amount of money and maybe a key could go in there, but the key holders are $$$ and I'd rather put that money towards another bag or pair of shoes.
> 
> It seems that the need for keys is getting less, now that most cars use a remote?




Thanks Gail.  (Sorry, for some reason my smilies aren't working.) I agree the designer made ones, while often really attractive, are super expensive and, like you, I'd rather put the money to something else. However, I do want a sturdy, non-ugly option I can use. 


I'd probably like two - one really small one for my tiny clutches for night's out (I currently use a jewellery pouch) where I just need the three keys to enter my home; and then another larger, prettier and stronger one for everyday use to protect my large Chanel, Prada and Valentino bags and this would hold lots of keys (home keys, big car key - remote lock and key, which retracts into it, work keys, gym swipe card, parents' spare keys). I want these to prevent interior scratches, marks, rips in my bags. Ideas??



Puttin On Ayers said:


> I bought a Coach Key holder and it works well. Designed like the older styles tri fold with gold hooks and reasonably priced. I looked at these last week. $470. I agree I'd rather have a pair of shoes




Thanks Puttin On Ayers!  I appreciate the Coach tip and will check it out. The Chanel is gorgeous - love the colour and the hardware, but definitely prefer to put that money to shoes too since this will get seen very little whereas my shoes will get at LOT of attention!!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Thanks Gail.  (Sorry, for some reason my smilies aren't working.)


 
Hi lovely ladies


A little off-post, but as noted in my message to Gail13, I'm unable to use my smilies for some reason. The 'disable smilies in text' button isn't checked. I can open the smilies and select them as normal, but then they don't appear in my messages. Is anyone able to provide any advice about how to fix this?? THANKS!!


----------



## Minion89

Anyone know if their is a Grey boy bag this season?


----------



## Tuned83

Saw this on authentic finds thread. is it a defo a classic? From pre-fall?? Any info greatly appreciated Xx


----------



## allthingsblack

Tuned83 said:


> Saw this on authentic finds thread. is it a defo a classic? From pre-fall?? Any info greatly appreciated Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990819



I'm interested in the silver bag right next to it!!! Is it from prefall also???


----------



## Minion89

Hi
Whats the difference between a medium large? And a jumbo???


----------



## Branforddiemaus

Tuned83 said:


> Saw this on authentic finds thread. is it a defo a classic? From pre-fall?? Any info greatly appreciated Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990819




It's a classic flap from 15C, if I'm not mistaken. I think I have the same one.


----------



## pinpintan

The size of cos. The m/l is so much smaller compared to jumbo . m/l more suitable for dinner / special occasion cos it cant hold much stuffs n more elegant look while jumbo more suitable for outing/ shopping/ everyday use.


----------



## calflu

Yes 

My BG SA has them...they are posted in authentic find thread 


So temping [emoji13]


Minion89 said:


> Anyone know if their is a Grey boy bag this season?


----------



## calflu

Perhaps you want to read our FAQ post first and get familiar with Chanel styles and dimensions


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-to-chanel-basics-and-faqs-read-me-421160.html





Minion89 said:


> Hi
> Whats the difference between a medium large? And a jumbo???


----------



## aienhannah

I posted this in another thread, but just want to look for opinions on the coco boy camera bag since I couldnt find many. I've bought the large size on impulse during our trip to Spain and didnt think I'd keep it. But it's starting to grow on me. What do you guys think? Is it worth to keep? I'd probably use it mostly as a weekend or night out bag since it looks too casual for work.


----------



## SouthTampa

aienhannah said:


> I posted this in another thread, but just want to look for opinions on the coco boy camera bag since I couldnt find many. I've bought the large size on impulse during our trip to Spain and didnt think I'd keep it. But it's starting to grow on me. What do you guys think? Is it worth to keep? I'd probably use it mostly as a weekend or night out bag since it looks too casual for work.


I really like.    It is Chanel but with a twist.


----------



## Arlene619

aienhannah said:


> I posted this in another thread, but just want to look for opinions on the coco boy camera bag since I couldnt find many. I've bought the large size on impulse during our trip to Spain and didnt think I'd keep it. But it's starting to grow on me. What do you guys think? Is it worth to keep? I'd probably use it mostly as a weekend or night out bag since it looks too casual for work.



It's a beautiful bag! I saw this irl. I would wear this anytime of day . Congrats and she's definitely a keeper &#128522;


----------



## VernisCerise

aienhannah said:


> I posted this in another thread, but just want to look for opinions on the coco boy camera bag since I couldnt find many. I've bought the large size on impulse during our trip to Spain and didnt think I'd keep it. But it's starting to grow on me. What do you guys think? Is it worth to keep? I'd probably use it mostly as a weekend or night out bag since it looks too casual for work.




It's edgy, I like it a lot. I saw it IRL as well, looks gorg!!


----------



## mm178

Minion89 said:


> Anyone know if their is a Grey boy bag this season?




Here is a new medium (m/l) grey boy bag this season



The classic old medium (medium) black with gold hardware is back!!! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]



Oh and this beauty red boy with gold hardware [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



My SA has them, contact him for further details [emoji6]
Thomas Kissell
Thomas_kissell@s5a.com
+12674538641

[emoji134]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127995;


----------



## Minion89

Mm178
Lovely were in the World is he i live in Denmark [emoji17]


----------



## mm178

Minion89 said:


> Mm178
> Lovely were in the World is he i live in Denmark [emoji17]




He is at Saks US. Saks ship to outside US to. I think its around $50 for the shipping


----------



## Minion89

Is that his e-mail? I Will write too him


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Got my new to me jumbooo. I bought it from a friend for only $2,000!


----------



## afashionista

mrsMsunshine said:


> Got my new to me jumbooo. I bought it from a friend for only $2,000!


Congrats! Beautiful bag & even better price


----------



## Madison Ave

Tuned83 said:


> Saw this on authentic finds thread. is it a defo a classic? From pre-fall?? Any info greatly appreciated Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990819


This is a Timeless Classic large lambskin flap bag from Cruise 2015.


----------



## Tuned83

Madison Ave said:


> This is a Timeless Classic large lambskin flap bag from Cruise 2015.




Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Hi everyone,  I don't know if this is the right place to post this.  I have been on purse blog for a few years now and have enjoyed all of your chanel posts. Yet,  i dont own a chanel bag. I loved the classic jumbos, but just couldn't get myself to justify it at 6k.  Until i saw the chevron. I am completely in love with the medium/large/jumbo lambskin chevron w gold hardware from this season. If any of you see it in store please please let me know.  I need it asap!  I would actually pelrefer to buy it from neimans I am also looking for a very large camelia wallet (not w zip) in yellows/mustards, pinks, blues. Basically, any color other than black.  Thank you all.  Now im going to go enjoy all of your  chanel family portraits.


----------



## gail13

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Hi everyone,  I don't know if this is the right place to post this.  I have been on purse blog for a few years now and have enjoyed all of your chanel posts. Yet,  i dont own a chanel bag. I loved the classic jumbos, but just couldn't get myself to justify it at 6k.  Until i saw the chevron. I am completely in love with the medium/large/jumbo lambskin chevron w gold hardware from this season. If any of you see it in store please please let me know.  I need it asap!  I would actually pelrefer to buy it from neimans I am also looking for a very large camelia wallet (not w zip) in yellows/mustards, pinks, blues. Basically, any color other than black.  Thank you all.  Now im going to go enjoy all of your  chanel family portraits.




Under the Chanel Shopping category, there is a sticky for ISO-help me find.  I would repost this request there!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Thanks!


----------



## minime1388

Hi everyone, does anyone know If there will be any reissues in champagne/ gold colour or metallic grey in aged calf with rhw in the coming fall/ winter  collection ? Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## blueberryfats

Hey gorgeous people  ! Where can I buy Chanel SLG online? I live in Bahrain but I have a mailing address in the US and in Europe, any recommended websites?


----------



## mm178

minime1388 said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know If there will be any reissues in champagne/ gold colour or metallic grey in aged calf with rhw in the coming fall/ winter  collection ? Thanks in advance !!!




Is this the one you looking for? I think Nordstrom has it now


----------



## minime1388

mm178 said:


> Is this the one you looking for? I think Nordstrom has it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002400


Thanks for finding that for me !  I'm after more of a darker grey.... And am in hopes that fall winter would have 2.55 in good colours !! Been waiting for a year now


----------



## gail13

I went to make a return and fell in love with the color, size of this bag. Thoughts?

I also love the gold chain....


----------



## AngieBaby15

blueberryfats said:


> Hey gorgeous people  ! Where can I buy Chanel SLG online? I live in Bahrain but I have a mailing address in the US and in Europe, any recommended websites?



Are you looking for brand new ones from boutiques or pre-owned ones? Most department stores only carry Chanel offline but if you are looking for pre-owned then there are quite a few reputable consignment stores.


----------



## baghagg

gail13 said:


> I went to make a return and fell in love with the color, size of this bag. Thoughts?
> 
> I also love the gold chain....



Is it aWOC?


----------



## LVBagLady

My friend and I were shopping in Boston today and we came across these vintage Chanels in Club Monaco.


----------



## gail13

baghagg said:


> Is it aWOC?



No. it's about the size of a med/lg.  My SA today told me this has not been a popular style altho the color was really nice.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I've read that the hardware of Chanel bags "shouldn't" tarnish; however, I just got a vintage (about 20 years old) and I love it but I was wondering is this normal and/or can it be fixed? I love the gold and wouldn't want to get the newer version if they were to replace it but I thought I'd ask you guys. Thanks!!


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Hello all, I purchased a pre owned bag and received it today. None of the photos offered by the seller informed me that the lining in the bag was unattached or that there are red nail polish marks and makeup on the inside of the zipper compartment. Is it okay for me to be upset, and want to contact the seller? What are my options?
Thanks for your help :rain:


----------



## DrFancyFashion

mrsMsunshine said:


> Got my new to me jumbooo. I bought it from a friend for only $2,000!


it's so pretty!! the white caviar is so on trend for Memorial Day!


----------



## BagLady14

LVBagLady said:


> My friend and I were shopping in Boston today and we came across these vintage Chanels in Club Monaco.



What a surprise to find vintage chanel at a retail clothing store at the mall!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone

I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all. 

I hope someon can help. X


----------



## becreative

There is nothing common about a Chanel bag. I also am a fashion lover and have lots of handbags by different designers.  It is a matter of preference.  Look around at the different designers, their styles, colors, and prices and pick the designer that fits your fashion sense and pocketbook the best.  It might be a good idea to start with a pre-loved.  That way you can invest in a bag at a lower price.  Louis Vuitton is much more common than Chanel.  Good luck.


----------



## baghagg

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all.
> 
> I hope someon can help. X



I think if depends on your geography...  I don't see many where I live and in the immediate vicinity; however, when I travel North approx 40 miles, Chanel becomes more popular.


----------



## gail13

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all.
> 
> I hope someon can help. X



I guess it depends what someone means by common.  Chanel bags tend to be simpler in their look, relying on beautiful design and craftsmanship-that may not appeal to someone who wants more bling or equates designer fashion with a busier look.  Most of us go thru phases in our handbag love.  I know as I've learned more about Chanel and handbags in general, I prefer the more discreet designer bags.  But some prefer the look of a bag that is more obvious designer and that's fine too.


----------



## allthingsblack

DrFancyFashion said:


> Hello all, I purchased a pre owned bag and received it today. None of the photos offered by the seller informed me that the lining in the bag was unattached or that there are red nail polish marks and makeup on the inside of the zipper compartment. Is it okay for me to be upset, and want to contact the seller? What are my options?
> Thanks for your help :rain:



Yes contact the seller. Do you still want the bag? Is it possible to get your money back?


----------



## LMHS

gail13 said:


> Does anyone here have the Chanel messenger from last fall; I think it was called the Bubble CC Messenger?  I really wanted one but they were sold out.  I may have found one, and just wondering if anyone can attest to loving it etc...?



I have a black Bubble CC messenger in the small size.  I LOVE, LOVE ,LOVE it!  A SA told me they are only making them in patent leather this season.  I saw two in patent leather in the Tysons Corner, VA boutique about 3 weeks ago.  There is also a black, glazed calf on eBay   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a516c7178


----------



## gail13

LMHS said:


> I have a black Bubble CC messenger in the small size.  I LOVE, LOVE ,LOVE it!  A SA told me they are only making them in patent leather this season.  I saw two in patent leather in the Tysons Corner, VA boutique about 3 weeks ago.  There is also a black, glazed calf on eBay   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a516c7178



I especially love the gold hardware which is so hard to find these days....


----------



## Purrsey

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all.
> 
> I hope someon can help. X




Brand preference is very personal, despite being "main stream or "common" (again, everyone has their definition on these). Perhaps ask yourself If you LIKE a Chanel bag; what looks good on you (classic or boy). Personally I don't like boy as it doesn't suit me. But it looks good on some others. Someone mentioned geography. I have to agree like taking LV for example. Over here, LV has mellowed a lot.  I hardly see LV much anymore here but alot of youtubers (in USA especially) are still raving on this brand. It may not be "common" here in my country anymore but then, I never really was or am a LV gal. 

I feel fashion is how one carries it. Not what it is made of or how many people in the same room own it.


----------



## gail13

LMHS said:


> I have a black Bubble CC messenger in the small size.  I LOVE, LOVE ,LOVE it!  A SA told me they are only making them in patent leather this season.  I saw two in patent leather in the Tysons Corner, VA boutique about 3 weeks ago.  There is also a black, glazed calf on eBay   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a516c7178



thanks,glad to hear you love the bag...


----------



## Tuned83

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all.
> 
> I hope someon can help. X




I see a lot more LV and mulberry where I live. There r also more subtle/less well known chanel bags. I have seen one chevron on a lady in london so far this year. Whether or not u buy shd be decided on if u love it. Most of us are handbag ppl and I coveted for years before getting mine. Look around the forum if there is something else u prefer go try that on as well and then decide. GL.


----------



## March786

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all.
> 
> I hope someon can help. X



Hellooooo
Firstly and most importantly you should buy something you will love and a bag which will make your heart skip a beat every time you see it&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; any designer bags are expensive and in my case they are an investment. Secondly i wouldn't go by what others say, you need to decide what and why you want to buy.
I personally love both the chanel bags, i have the classic and my next one is going to be a boy bag. I have been saving for a year for it and its something I'm truly excited about and loooooooove it.
I wish you all the best in your decision, good luck &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## DrFancyFashion

allthingsblack said:


> Yes contact the seller. Do you still want the bag? Is it possible to get your money back?


Hi! yeah, i wouldn't mind keeping the bag, I just dont think I would've paid the price I did knowing that the lining was falling apart and that nail polish and makeup were spilled in the inside


----------



## Bohochicfille

Thanks to all you lovely people for replying. It was really helpful. I agree, I should be buying the bag for myself and not what others think. I love the Chanel bag, have been wanting to get it for the last four years, finally have the money to get it and now I'm acting weird. lets just hope I find the one I like and I'm definitely purchasing it then. 

 xxx


----------



## Tuned83

Bohochicfille said:


> Thanks to all you lovely people for replying. It was really helpful. I agree, I should be buying the bag for myself and not what others think. I love the Chanel bag, have been wanting to get it for the last four years, finally have the money to get it and now I'm acting weird. lets just hope I find the one I like and I'm definitely purchasing it then.
> 
> xxx




Looking forward to the reveal [emoji4]


----------



## March786

Bohochicfille said:


> Thanks to all you lovely people for replying. It was really helpful. I agree, I should be buying the bag for myself and not what others think. I love the Chanel bag, have been wanting to get it for the last four years, finally have the money to get it and now I'm acting weird. lets just hope I find the one I like and I'm definitely purchasing it then.
> 
> xxx



Soooooo excited for you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## topglamchic

Hello fellow bag lovers, 

I'm new to Chanel and just bought first WOC (cobalt) last month. While making my purchase I also saw an extra mini in charcoal that I cannot get out of my mind. 

Can anyone tell me the history of the extra mini's and whether it is likely to come back again?  I would also love to hear from those in Europe as I will be passing through Heathrow and maybe I can find it in the European market. 
Thanks


----------



## kellydean

Last week I took my mini flap bag into a Chanel boutique to be sent off for refurbishing. the dust bag had the ID card in it but also the sales receipt. Bought in Sept. 1990 for $692 with tax. Now $2900!!!  I hadn't used the bag in years because of the size but love it so I want to keep it looking it's best for her age (lol)  I also had to look around of course and now after years of not craving a Chanel I have the fever. I want a jumbo but do you think a red one will stand the test of time? I have another smaller black (not flap) and a smaller gold-silver (not flap)  do you think red would be  versatile enough for everyday? I really don't want another black and beige sounds like too much fear about transfer? what does anyone think?


----------



## shi1

LVBagLady said:


> My friend and I were shopping in Boston today and we came across these vintage Chanels in Club Monaco.




I saw this in the Club Monaco in Montreal as well! I was so surprised they were carrying vintage designer items!


----------



## LVBagLady

shi1 said:


> I saw this in the Club Monaco in Montreal as well! I was so surprised they were carrying vintage designer items!



They had Rolex watches and some Hermès scarves, also.


----------



## allure244

LVBagLady said:


> My friend and I were shopping in Boston today and we came across these vintage Chanels in Club Monaco.





shi1 said:


> I saw this in the Club Monaco in Montreal as well! I was so surprised they were carrying vintage designer items!



I saw some vintage Chanel in a store in LA too (Club Monaco at the Beverly Center)


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

kellydean said:


> Last week I took my mini flap bag into a Chanel boutique to be sent off for refurbishing. the dust bag had the ID card in it but also the sales receipt. Bought in Sept. 1990 for $692 with tax. Now $2900!!!  I hadn't used the bag in years because of the size but love it so I want to keep it looking it's best for her age (lol)  I also had to look around of course and now after years of not craving a Chanel I have the fever. I want a jumbo but do you think a red one will stand the test of time? I have another smaller black (not flap) and a smaller gold-silver (not flap)  do you think red would be  versatile enough for everyday? I really don't want another black and beige sounds like too much fear about transfer? what does anyone think?


 Yes red will stand the test of time IMO


----------



## Misskey24

Still learning how to work this site! &#128540;


----------



## simplyhappy

After reading this I hunted down Club Monaco in Montreal today, confirmed they have a glass display of vintage items! Chanel bags, scarves and gloves (I'm guessing those are the Hermès).  The sales lady told me they had a Kelly bag in recently and someone swooped it up. It was $12k.

I tried on a couple bags, good to brand-new condition. Prices were ok, for instance a m/l vintage single flap black lamb bag was around $4900 (circa 1991-94). It wasn't put out for display yet. The beige m/l double flap in calf or lamb was in the $3-4k range, shown in the photo. I don't remember exact pricing, but around these amounts. 

They work with WhatGoesAroundNYC and bring pieces in for each flagship store locations, so not all Club Monacos. She said a few customers have already given her their contact info for when new items arrive.


----------



## UpTime

Is there a club monacos in California?


----------



## UpTime

My friend just told me not to buy Chanel because Im too casual for the brand. sad


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> My friend just told me not to buy Chanel because Im too casual for the brand. sad



Don't listen to her-Chanel can be dressed up or dressed down and there are many styles of bags.  Just because you wear Chanel doesn't mean you attend black tie dinners-what kind of Chanel bags do you like?


----------



## UpTime

I own a beige GHW GST and a cavier blk Ghw WOC. My wishlist has a Camera bag, a classic flap cavier jumbo and a reissue small. All I want will be blk & ghw. I dont think what I choose are for dressy. I will use jumbo for work as Im a CPA.


----------



## allure244

Yes.


----------



## allure244

Yes there are. Not sure where in California you are located but you can probably find locations on their website.


----------



## allure244

UpTime said:


> Is there a club monacos in California?



Oops forgot to quote you. See my post above.


----------



## Rina337

UpTime said:


> My friend just told me not to buy Chanel because Im too casual for the brand. sad




S/he doesn't sound like much of a friend, more bitter witch.  if Chanel makes you happy and you can afford it, then why not!


----------



## BagLady14

UpTime said:


> My friend just told me not to buy Chanel because Im too casual for the brand. sad



Actually, now that you say that, I think I am too casual for the brand, too.  I got one anyway.  It's like adding a piece of nice jewelry to a plain outfit.  Somehow it works.  Don't be sad.  Go for it.


----------



## UpTime

Rina337 said:


> S/he doesn't sound like much of a friend, more bitter witch.  if Chanel makes you happy and you can afford it, then why not!



I think I know why she doesnt like Chanel because where she lives 80% chanel bags on the street are fake. Also we are in the US usually dress casual compare to others like HK, Japan, Korea, Europe so to her, Jean & Tshirt is not good enough to carry Chanel.


----------



## UpTime

allure244 said:


> Yes there are. Not sure where in California you are located but you can probably find locations on their website.



Thanks I found one. I will check it out


----------



## UpTime

BagLady14 said:


> Actually, now that you say that, I think I am too casual for the brand, too.  I got one anyway.  It's like adding a piece of nice jewelry to a plain outfit.  Somehow it works.  Don't be sad.  Go for it.



Hi, I like Jean & tshirt or blouse on non working days and dress & pants/shirt for work day. i like simple and comfortable like Massimo Dutti brand. With 2 tolders, comfortable outfits are better for mom & kids. I dont think I'm too cadual neither. She has no kids so she dress up with heals at all times, I kinda get it.


----------



## tiffany089

i wore a chanel purse with straight up sweats and a baggy t. i didn't give a... 

just buy what makes you happy and feel good!


----------



## jennyf71

boo! i say buy what makes you happy, it's your money not hers  



UpTime said:


> My friend just told me not to buy Chanel because Im too casual for the brand. sad


----------



## flik

UpTime said:


> My friend just told me not to buy Chanel because Im too casual for the brand. sad



And, you're actually gonna listen to her??? Seriously?!!!


----------



## UpTime

flik said:


> And, you're actually gonna listen to her??? Seriously?!!!



Hahaha, no, Im already looking into a toy....


----------



## Meesh202

UpTime said:


> My friend just told me not to buy Chanel because Im too casual for the brand. sad



That is sad. I had a friend like that once. Note had. I told her that I was sorry she felt that way and I had no idea that what I had purchased and how I dressed mattered so much in her life.  Lol. Whatever. Haters always gonna hate. I live in an area where I never see Chanel. I wear my bags all the time including in sweats. Buy what u like. Your friend can call my former friend and they can be miserable and jealous together.... Lol


----------



## UpTime

Meesh202 said:


> That is sad. I had a friend like that once. Note had. I told her that I was sorry she felt that way and I had no idea that what I had purchased and how I dressed mattered so much in her life.  Lol. Whatever. Haters always gonna hate. I live in an area where I never see Chanel. I wear my bags all the time including in sweats. Buy what u like. Your friend can call my former friend and they can be miserable and jealous together.... Lol



You made me laugh so hard. Thanks


----------



## Meesh202

UpTime said:


> You made me laugh so hard. Thanks



&#128536; hee hee glad I could make you laugh. The next time a hater says something smart just politely respond with I'm sorry you feel blah blah blah. It'll take them a little bit before they get it


----------



## ieynn1

Agree with others. Buy chanel  if it makes u happy.. It's your choice, not others.. Cheers!!


----------



## UpTime

Meesh202 said:


> &#128536; hee hee glad I could make you laugh. The next time a hater says something smart just politely respond with I'm sorry you feel blah blah blah. It'll take them a little bit before they get it



Thanks ladies. 







ieynn1 said:


> Agree with others. Buy chanel  if it makes u happy.. It's your choice, not others.. Cheers!!


----------



## UpTime

Hi Chanel ladies, I hear it is difficut to get the classic bags. Is it true? How hard it was for you? If it is so hard then should I start looking for it like 2 mths before Im ready to buy?


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> Hi Chanel ladies, I hear it is difficut to get the classic bags. Is it true? How hard it was for you? If it is so hard then should I start looking for it like 2 mths before Im ready to buy?



I would try to build a relationship with a SA/SA's and educate yourself on what you want.  If there is a classic available, it won't last long and you'll have to buy it quickly-most likely.  It can be more beneficial to buy from a dept store with points and a more generous return policy, but sometimes the boutiques are the only ones to have what you want.

Do you know which style, leather etc you are looking for?  We also have a thread titled 'authentic Chanel finds' which may help you to know whom has what inventory.


----------



## Shorty2cute

So I may be the last to find out, but Chanel doesnt have 24k gold guilded straps anymore??!! Does anyone know? I am hearing only the vintage ones do


----------



## bonelda

There is no one more casual than me - and I love my CHANELS. I am never dressed up unless its for a black tie affair or something like that. I wear them all with leggings and long tunic tops! You buy whatever you love and don't listen to any of them - only your heart!


----------



## UpTime

bonelda said:


> There is no one more casual than me - and I love my CHANELS. I am never dressed up unless its for a black tie affair or something like that. I wear them all with leggings and long tunic tops! You buy whatever you love and don't listen to any of them - only your heart!



Me too. I like simple and comfortable, light make up...


----------



## simplyhappy

I have an unusual question! This photo is how I can best explain it. How many years does it take for a new lambskin bag to become deflated and appear vintage, like the above and below flap bags?




I actually like the deflated vintage look, like the reissue, and curious to know if I bought lamb new, that eventually I would live to see this effect. [emoji1] Thanks!


----------



## MademoiselleD

I think it really depends on how much you use it..but usually at least 10 years I would say


----------



## simplyhappy

MademoiselleD said:


> I think it really depends on how much you use it..but usually at least 10 years I would say




Ok, ten years. I can live with that. Thank you!


----------



## Joan1971

Hello ladies!

I visited my Chanel boutique today (in Athens, Greece) to check out the new pre-fall Boys (which were not there yet) and I was surprised to see that they had an impressive bunch of GSTs and in many colors too (black, red, ivory, white, ginger, navy blue...)!! It was a surprise really because it has been almost two years since the last time they had any GSTs at all! 
What I wanted to share with you all is that my SA informed me that if I wanted to purchase a GST this is a last chance to get one because Chanel is DISCONTINUING the model for good!!!!!!!!!!!
The price of the GST here in Greece is 2800 euros.

My SA also said that there will be only a few Boys each season from now on. There will not be any designs other than the seasonals and they are going to be a lot less pieces available worldwide. She said that Chanel wants to make the Boy bag more limited and special than it is now.

I had read all about it in Purseblog but I got the same info from Chanel themselves and I thought I should share!!


----------



## SAS_Small

Hi everyone,

Does anyone own a nylon travel line bag (east west) and know how to clean it? I'm thinking of buying one but have no clue how to maintain it. Dry cleaners? Upholstery cleaner?


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi everyone!  I'm on decision island (lol).....currently deciding between buying a classic flap medium GHW in beige......or a Celine nano in some shade of grey (not overly sure what yet). Two totally different bags for totally different occasions. I feel like I am cheating on Chanel


----------



## Joan1971

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm on decision island (lol).....currently deciding between buying a classic flap medium GHW in beige......or a Celine nano in some shade of grey (not overly sure what yet). Two totally different bags for totally different occasions. I feel like I am cheating on Chanel


Hey Sarahlouise06, 

I think you have already decided but you forgot! 
Check out the top of your wish list (below your message) and you'll remember!

In my opinion, although the Celine is a beautiful bag, you should get the Chanel because it will hold its value! We can't say the same for Celine.


----------



## bonelda

as far as cleaning the travel bag - I have one and contacted Chanel and they were not helpful at all - there really isn't a way to clean it. I would just take a non alcohol baby wipe and lightly go over it.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Joan1971 said:


> Hey Sarahlouise06,
> 
> I think you have already decided but you forgot!
> Check out the top of your wish list (below your message) and you'll remember!
> 
> In my opinion, although the Celine is a beautiful bag, you should get the Chanel because it will hold its value! We can't say the same for Celine.


Dang - you are a wise lady


----------



## gimme_purses

So glad there is a chat thread.  Anyone else waiting on a preorder?  I am waiting for two I have preordered from the fall line and the waiting is horrible.  It is exciting but also quite nervewracking.

I am constantly looking at the prefall thread and looking at people's reveals to help tide me over 

Time frame for delivery is July - Oct.  Zoics.  After this, I think I am done with Chanel.  I am not good with waiting.  Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## LaChocolat

Is is silly to bring in a bag to spa just to get a new white dustbag and box?   I got my jumbo before the new dust bags came out and it seems like the white ones come with a cover for the straps?  Is that true?  I guess it depends on how much they'll charge me to see if it's worth it because the purse is in tip-top condition.  

My poor WOC, on the other hand, badly needs surgery.  Some of the stitching on the inside where the strap goes in frayed and with heavy use it's gotten worse.  I'm hoping they can fix it in spa and I also would love a proper dust bag and box.  I got no box and only a stupid open wraparound felt for dust purposes when I bought it from a leased Chanel boutique in a department store.  I was so happy to find a black WOC that I bought it even though they "didn't have" the box or proper bag (or was it that WOCs didn't come with those things back in 2012?)  Anyway ...


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hello everyone! 

I have been considering buying a Chanel flap bag for a while now but haven't been able to make a decision. Initially I wanted to get a Chanel classic flap but realised that it's too much money for a bag that's everywhere is is far too.common now. Sorry no offence to anyone, 
This will be my first Chanel or any designer bag what so ever. 
I have now been thinking of the reissue bag, but I don't know if I'm cool enough to pull off the aged calfskin look. Is there any reissue bag that's not aged? And what is everyone's view on the reissue bag? Is it quite common? 

Thanks x


----------



## ayumiken

Nat said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum!
> 
> So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


Happy to join chit chat Chanel thread


----------



## love will thaw

I am worried about the rumors about a new price increase... I am going to vacation to Côte D'azur this summer and was hoping to catch a ml caviar shw (been wanting one since I was a kid) but now I am afraid of the price increase.. being a student and all ... the struggle!!!!


----------



## Andy1612

love will thaw said:


> I am worried about the rumors about a new price increase... I am going to vacation to Côte D'azur this summer and was hoping to catch a ml caviar shw (been wanting one since I was a kid) but now I am afraid of the price increase.. being a student and all ... the struggle!!!!



A new price increase so soon? I really hope not


----------



## luvprada

Bohochicfille said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been considering buying a Chanel flap bag for a while now but haven't been able to make a decision. Initially I wanted to get a Chanel classic flap but realised that it's too much money for a bag that's everywhere is is far too.common now. Sorry no offence to anyone,
> This will be my first Chanel or any designer bag what so ever.
> I have now been thinking of the reissue bag, but I don't know if I'm cool enough to pull off the aged calfskin look. Is there any reissue bag that's not aged? And what is everyone's view on the reissue bag? Is it quite common?
> 
> Thanks x



It's not about 'cool' as what is cool to you may not be for someone else. Buy what you are comfortable wearing. Don't worry about others opinions. Just enjoy


----------



## Arlene619

Will reveal when I get home &#128518;


----------



## Rina337

Arlene619 said:


> Will reveal when I get home &#128518;




Are you home yet?! :groucho:


----------



## Arlene619

Rina337 said:


> Are you home yet?! :groucho:



Stuck in the worst traffic everrrr&#128557;


----------



## Rina337

Arlene619 said:


> Stuck in the worst traffic everrrr&#128557;




Noooooo! &#128557;&#128073;&#127969;!


----------



## purseprincess32

Has anyone purchased the new Chanel Blue Phone cases with a chain? What do you think of it? I like the blue one for spring/summer.


----------



## Arlene619

Rina337 said:


> Noooooo! &#128557;&#128073;&#127969;!



Finally home! Lol. I went to the Chanel boutique in Orange county,  about 1.5 hr away .. then add traffic . Gonna whip up some dinner for the family real quick &#128518;


----------



## Arlene619

I went with the boy in dark grey, old medium in lambskin &#128518;&#128518;

It's soo much lighter than my caviar, I never realized how heavy that bag was until I carried this one. I hope I don't scratch it, the leather feels really soft .


----------



## UpTime

Its beautiful. I PM you.


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> Its beautiful. I PM you.



Thank you. I responded back &#128522;


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> I went with the boy in dark grey, old medium in lambskin &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> It's soo much lighter than my caviar, I never realized how heavy that bag was until I carried this one. I hope I don't scratch it, the leather feels really soft .



What a great way to spend the day, I haven't been to that Chanel in ages,  and need to go.  Nice bag.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Arlene619 said:


> I went with the boy in dark grey, old medium in lambskin [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> It's soo much lighter than my caviar, I never realized how heavy that bag was until I carried this one. I hope I don't scratch it, the leather feels really soft .




Pretty color [emoji7] congratulations on your new beauty!!!!


----------



## Rina337

Arlene619 said:


> Finally home! Lol. I went to the Chanel boutique in Orange county,  about 1.5 hr away .. then add traffic . Gonna whip up some dinner for the family real quick &#128518;







Arlene619 said:


> I went with the boy in dark grey, old medium in lambskin &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> It's soo much lighter than my caviar, I never realized how heavy that bag was until I carried this one. I hope I don't scratch it, the leather feels really soft .




Oh Lordy! She's a beaute! Congratulations lovely! Hope you had a delicious dinner (idda been hugging that bag at the table haha)


----------



## Arlene619

Rina337 said:


> Oh Lordy! She's a beaute! Congratulations lovely! Hope you had a delicious dinner (idda been hugging that bag at the table haha)



Lol thanks. Now I'm debating on whether or not to keep it. It's beautiful and all but the leather seems so delicate it scares me. My SA told me its the new lambskin thats supposedly more durable. Today was my  first time touching lambskin, and if thats the newer version I can only imagine how delicate the previous versions were! I've always wanted a lambskin bag but knowing myself I may do some damage to it. &#128533; while I was waiting for my SA to ring me up, I was touching the lambskin CL. I looked inside and whoa that bag must've been the display because it had scratches galore! Idk, I will think about it. I must be the most indecisive person in the world.


----------



## Ammsan

Heylo everyone, 

I just ordered a Jumbo single flap after authenticating here.

http://www.luxedh.com/products/used...o-single-flap-bag-authentic-pre-owned-2397004

Seems it has only single strap option. Is this the case? I thought all Chanels can be worn single & double chained. Please help

Thanks


----------



## gail13

Ammsan said:


> Heylo everyone,
> 
> I just ordered a Jumbo single flap after authenticating here.
> 
> http://www.luxedh.com/products/used...o-single-flap-bag-authentic-pre-owned-2397004
> 
> Seems it has only single strap option. Is this the case? I thought all Chanels can be worn single & double chained. Please help
> 
> Thanks



There was a very extensive thread in the Ebay forum recently of a TPF member who bought a vintage jumbo assuming it could be worn crossbody.   The seller who was reputable, had measured and listed the strap drop incorrectly and the bag barely went over her armpit. The seller denied any wrongdoing, saying that the pics explained everything...  Long story short she won the fight on Ebay.....This bag says it has a 11 in drop or so and clearly it;s longer than that from the pics.  I would verify this info-it certainly looks as though it can be worn crossbody.  They may referring to the 11 in drop when the chain is doubled.

You may want to ask if the strap has been altered.  Someone mentioned that some of the vintage bags were made with a shorter strap and you never can know if a previous owner did something with it....


----------



## gail13

Ammsan said:


> Heylo everyone,
> 
> I just ordered a Jumbo single flap after authenticating here.
> 
> http://www.luxedh.com/products/used...o-single-flap-bag-authentic-pre-owned-2397004
> 
> Seems it has only single strap option. Is this the case? I thought all Chanels can be worn single & double chained. Please help
> 
> Thanks



I would also ask if the strap can be worn doubled as current bags are-it looks like this jumbo may only have two grommets, not sure if you'd have to tie inside with a ribbon etc to wear dbled....the vintage bags may be designed differently.


----------



## Ammsan

gail13 said:


> I would also ask if the strap can be worn doubled as current bags are-it looks like this jumbo may only have two grommets, not sure if you'd have to tie inside with a ribbon etc to wear dbled....the vintage bags may be designed differently.


Sure Gail. Would check it.
I am hoping this isnt fake as CB authenticated herself.


----------



## gail13

Ammsan said:


> Sure Gail. Would check it.
> I am hoping this isnt fake as CB authenticated herself.



It's not a question of being fake-it's that vintage bags may not be the same as modern day styles and you need to look very carefully.  It was good that you noticed this.  Another buyer may not care if it can be carried both ways....it looks to me as though maybe the strap drop is incorrect?  It looks to be about 18-20"  It's hard to know what size mannequin they use for photo's.


----------



## Ammsan

gail13 said:


> It's not a question of being fake-it's that vintage bags may not be the same as modern day styles and you need to look very carefully.  It was good that you noticed this.  Another buyer may not care if it can be carried both ways....it looks to me as though maybe the strap drop is incorrect?  It looks to be about 18-20"  It's hard to know what size mannequin they use for photo's.




*Sighs relief* for NO FAKE.

I've sent an email to them already; I am 5'4", so a longer strap is ok for me. But would have loved the double chain option as well. Its ok, I always wanted a Vintage caviar.. and from the pics, bag looks decent.


----------



## love will thaw

Is the inside burgundy on the caviar flap with silver hardware? I saw a video where the inside was black.


----------



## gail13

I saw this pic on a online store-what does this look like to you at first glance?


----------



## Purrsey

Oh gail13, haha looks like something I do see/use few x a day. Lol.


----------



## gail13

Purrsey said:


> Oh gail13, haha looks like something I do see/use few x a day. Lol.




I can't believe this is a Chanel bag design?  Or maybe it's not, I'm not sure the website is legit-bougielux....


----------



## Bibi25260

gail13 said:


> I can't believe this is a Chanel bag design?  Or maybe it's not, I'm not sure the website is legit-bougielux....


Yes it is! I have seen this bag in a other color in a Chanel boutique.


----------



## Ammsan

gail13 said:


> I saw this pic on a online store-what does this look like to you at first glance?


I've seen this Chanel bag in a celebrity. Somethng similar. Tryng to get tht pic. Will post here as soon as I find one


----------



## jennyf71

Fall 2013


----------



## tiffany089

what a fancy toilet paper holder, i mean purse.


----------



## UpTime

Does anyone know what this little thing is for? It comes with the reissue. Thanks


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> I saw this pic on a online store-what does this look like to you at first glance?



Beautiful hardware! A Toilet paper holder, fit for a queen &#128514;


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> Does anyone know what this little thing is for? It comes with the reissue. Thanks



Yes you put your hand in it and use it to clean/dust/polish your bag. &#128522;


----------



## UpTime

Arlene619 said:


> Yes you put your hand in it and use it to clean/dust/polish your bag. &#128522;



Thank you. I guess that count a portion in that 5500.


----------



## gail13

Purrsey said:


> Oh gail13, haha looks like something I do see/use few x a day. Lol.





tiffany089 said:


> what a fancy toilet paper holder, i mean purse.





Arlene619 said:


> Beautiful hardware! A Toilet paper holder, fit for a queen &#128514;



I was thinking how fun it would be if Chanel did make home accessories.  Toilet paper holder, trash cans, whatever-we want it!


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> Thank you. I guess that count a portion in that 5500.



I know right.. lol. &#128514;


----------



## tiffany089

gail13 said:


> I was thinking how fun it would be if Chanel did make home accessories.  Toilet paper holder, trash cans, whatever-we want it!



if you look on etsy, you can pretty much add the chanel logo to anything. not that i agree with it, but it's an option for some. 

i think i'll stick to my simple human trash can for now. i mean, i have it hidden behind a wall because, it's a trash can.


----------



## Madison Ave

UpTime said:


> Does anyone know what this little thing is for? It comes with the reissue. Thanks


It's to clean and polish the leather of your Chanel handbag with out damaging it.


----------



## Madison Ave

UpTime said:


> Hi Chanel ladies, I hear it is difficut to get the classic bags. Is it true? How hard it was for you? If it is so hard then should I start looking for it like 2 mths before Im ready to buy?


It's a lot harder to find them in department stores. Chanel boutiques pretty much always have them though maybe not in every size.


----------



## GeeGe

I finally got a classic jumbo single flap in black caviar with GHW but now I want to get rid of it. I get no joy from it!!!  There's not enough room for all the stuff I like to carry around. [emoji22]


----------



## UpTime

Madison Ave said:


> It's a lot harder to find them in department stores. Chanel boutiques pretty much always have them though maybe not in every size.



The boutique in SF ( closest to me) said all classics are out of stock in all sizes , both colors even the WOC. They dont even havev1 to display.


----------



## BagLady14

GeeGe said:


> I finally got a classic jumbo single flap in black caviar with GHW but now I want to get rid of it. I get no joy from it!!!  There's not enough room for all the stuff I like to carry around. [emoji22]



That's too bad.  It seems that capacity is a factor with a lot of Chanel styles.  What's plan B?  What will you get next after you "get rid" of the jumbo?


----------



## GeeGe

BagLady14 said:


> That's too bad.  It seems that capacity is a factor with a lot of Chanel styles.  What's plan B?  What will you get next after you "get rid" of the jumbo?




Haha isn't that sad that I'm "getting rid of" a classic flap?  I'm going for another GST, which I adore. I have it in white and want it in black. I think I'm also getting an LV mon monogram Neverfull MM. My "have to Have" list is sooooo long!


----------



## BagLady14

GeeGe said:


> Haha isn't that sad that I'm "getting rid of" a classic flap?  I'm going for another GST, which I adore. I have it in white and want it in black. I think I'm also getting an LV mon monogram Neverfull MM. My "have to Have" list is sooooo long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023945



Well you know what you want and what you DON'T want.  I read on tpf (or maybe it was youtube?) recently that the LV Pochette Metis holds more than a CF jumbo! I was really surprised by this because I own a PM and was considering a jumbo as a 'bigger' bag.  I guess not?  The Jumbo as the bag name is not really descriptive.


----------



## GeeGe

BagLady14 said:


> Well you know what you want and what you DON'T want.  I read on tpf (or maybe it was youtube?) recently that the LV Pochette Metis holds more than a CF jumbo! I was really surprised by this because I own a PM and was considering a jumbo as a 'bigger' bag.  I guess not?  The Jumbo as the bag name is not really descriptive.




My bag before the GST was the Artsy which is huge but it was perfect for me. I love the pochette Metis on other people but I think I'm learning that a flap isn't for me. I need easy access!  (:


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

GeeGe said:


> I finally got a classic jumbo single flap in black caviar with GHW but now I want to get rid of it. I get no joy from it!!!  There's not enough room for all the stuff I like to carry around. [emoji22]


 _ I feel that way about my M/L and skipped right to a Maxi. A purse should be functional and if it isn't for you sell it and get another._


----------



## GeeGe

I agree completely!


----------



## UpTime

Puttin On Ayers said:


> _ I feel that way about my M/L and skipped right to a Maxi. A purse should be functional and if it isn't for you sell it and get another._



Not applicable to me though. I love carry a lot of stuff but I look terrible in big bag because I'm petite 5' height. I just have to train myself using smaller bag


----------



## GeeGe

UpTime said:


> Not applicable to me though. I love carry a lot of stuff but I look terrible in big bag because I'm petite 5' height. I just have to train myself using smaller bag




I don't think that being petite precludes you from carrying a big bag. I'm 5'4" and adore my LV Artsy! For me the flap just isn't comfortable to carry and get stuff out of. And of course it's so small. 
With thay being said, I really want a mini or a M/L for going out!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

One day when TPF figures a safe way... seems like a lot us could benefit from a purse swap


----------



## GeeGe

Omg so true!!  I'm hoping that one day the girl who bought that blue Hampton I'm obsessed with shows up here, takes pity on me, and offers to trade me!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I feel that way about the woman that posted she hated her blue maxi and wanted a m/l. Mine is perfect condition because it is too small for me to use. Now I can't find a blue Maxi. I'd be willing to add some cash to the deal!


----------



## GeeGe

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I feel that way about the woman that posted she hated her blue maxi and wanted a m/l. Mine is perfect condition because it is too small for me to use. Now I can't find a blue Maxi. I'd be willing to add some cash to the deal!




Any interest in a black jumbo single flap?


----------



## UpTime

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I feel that way about the woman that posted she hated her blue maxi and wanted a m/l. Mine is perfect condition because it is too small for me to use. Now I can't find a blue Maxi. I'd be willing to add some cash to the deal!



It wont hurt to ask girls out to ...you know....starbucks perhap







GeeGe said:


> Any interest in a black jumbo single flap?


----------



## GeeGe

UpTime said:


> It wont hurt to ask girls out to ...you know....starbucks perhap




I think we're all so geographically diverse that it wouldn't work. Plus the beauty of this medium is how we can reach so many people! I love this forum!


----------



## UpTime

GeeGe said:


> I think we're all so geographically diverse that it wouldn't work. Plus the beauty of this medium is how we can reach so many people! I love this forum!



You never know...maybe your are chating to your neighbor


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

UpTime said:


> You never know...maybe your are chating to your neighbor


 Howdy neighbor


----------



## xianfang

UpTime said:


> The boutique in SF ( closest to me) said all classics are out of stock in all sizes , both colors even the WOC. They dont even havev1 to display.



Wow...i got my black caviar from there, just waiting for1 week. I think they always got new shipment very often. I always buy from there. Maybe i sgould go to nm across the street for better choices and better return period.


----------



## UpTime

xianfang said:


> Wow...i got my black caviar from there, just waiting for1 week. I think they always got new shipment very often. I always buy from there. Maybe i sgould go to nm across the street for better choices and better return period.



Oupsie, did I just do a bad thing lure you from the C boutique to department stores? Yes, again, I dislike 14 days return policy.


----------



## xianfang

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;this is hilarious...i should avoid u then....btw, is ur sa from nm in sf? Is she/he nice?


----------



## UpTime

xianfang said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;this is hilarious...i should avoid u then....btw, is ur sa from nm in sf? Is she/he nice?



No, I have to drive an hour to get there. I dont live in the city. I think most SA at NM are nice. But what can I say? I have no idea of the city. Check it out and tell me your story.


----------



## UpTime

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Howdy neighbor



Hello 500 miles away neighbor.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I've been trying to get a vintage Chanel authenticated with Elady and thought I would share their thoughts on taking pictures that the TPF and  etincelerauthentications.com need to provide an authentication. None of their flaps have the necessary pictures and they are unwilling to provide them. 



Thank you for your patience.
We are sorry, but we checked and we cannot take new photos of the bag, since the item is already packed and ready to be shipped.

In any case, we are attaching the photos that we already provided on the product page, to this email. 

Thank you for your interest in our items. 



[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Kind regards,[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Daria[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Customer Service Team[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]eLADY global[/FONT]


----------



## FendiBagLady

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but...I need advice!  I am debating selling my Chanel Timeless Accordion flap bag.  I own 4 other Chanels that I love, but I don't use the Accordion flap much...I got an offer of $1200 from Rebagg, which is less than I wanted.  

Any thoughts?  I don't want to sell it then regret it!  I was thinking of getting a WOC instead, but I know these are super hard to find...


----------



## Marlena13

hi everyone


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Marlena13 said:


> hi everyone


 

Hi and welcome to the purse forum. :welcome2:


----------



## UpTime

Marlena13 said:


> hi everyone



Good morning


----------



## SweetNavi

FendiBagLady said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but...I need advice!  I am debating selling my Chanel Timeless Accordion flap bag.  I own 4 other Chanels that I love, but I don't use the Accordion flap much...I got an offer of $1200 from Rebagg, which is less than I wanted.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I don't want to sell it then regret it!  I was thinking of getting a WOC instead, but I know these are super hard to find...




If you don't use the bag sell it, somebody else can love the bag and use it and you can invest your money in a woc or an other bag that you will use

I would suggest also checking other places to sell your bag if you're not happy about the price that the website is giving you, there are many more websites that resell chanel bags


----------



## Arlene619

Marlena13 said:


> hi everyone



Hi &#128522; welcome!


----------



## FendiBagLady

> If you don't use the bag sell it, somebody else can love the bag and use it and you can invest your money in a woc or an other bag that you will use
> 
> I would suggest also checking other places to sell your bag if you're not happy about the price that the website is giving you, there are many more websites that resell chanel bags



Thank you!  Yes, I will do more research.  I don't think I'm ready to sell it...


----------



## simplyhappy

Hmm that's really interesting in an odd way. I'm always anxious to pack up my items for shipping when I put something on sale, like on eBay. But, I always wait just in case that one person asks for a specific detail I missed, or for authentication purposes. The fact they won't unbox it bothers me. My guess is that they do so much volume they don't have time....but I can think of a few online retailers and smaller shops that would go out of their way still. 



Puttin On Ayers said:


> I've been trying to get a vintage Chanel authenticated with Elady and thought I would share their thoughts on taking pictures that the TPF and  etincelerauthentications.com need to provide an authentication. None of their flaps have the necessary pictures and they are unwilling to provide them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> We are sorry, but we checked and we cannot take new photos of the bag, since the item is already packed and ready to be shipped.
> 
> In any case, we are attaching the photos that we already provided on the product page, to this email.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our items.
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Kind regards,[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Daria[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Customer Service Team[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]eLADY global[/FONT]


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies and gents!

I saw this old listing and wondered whether this umbrella ever existed?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Vip-gift-Camellia-flower-umbrella-55662871ea3f364b41016c29


----------



## gail13

So there is a bag on Ebay that I suspect may be a fake-I have asked the seller for more pics and the new pics are just as hard to see.  But I don't remember ever seeing this style-does anyone else?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121671972604?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I don't want to post as a fake bag unless I know for sure it is. Any thoughts?  There are alot of bids on this bag.


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> So there is a bag on Ebay that I suspect may be a fake-I have asked the seller for more pics and the new pics are just as hard to see.  But I don't remember ever seeing this style-does anyone else?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121671972604?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I don't want to post as a fake bag unless I know for sure it is. Any thoughts?  There are alot of bids on this bag.



I've never seen this bag before! If i'm not mistaken, the serial number indicates it's for fall 2014. I've been stalking the Chanel websites during that time too. Hmmm, I'm not too sure about that one.


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> I've never seen this bag before! If i'm not mistaken, the serial number indicates it's for fall 2014. I've been stalking the Chanel websites during that time too. Hmmm, I'm not too sure about that one.



I like the name of the bag Uni flap?!!

There are 33 bids up over 2k now.  I also don't like the looks of a couple things.  The other pics I got are so small I can't see anything in detail and the seller didn't upload them to the listing. Something seems off but I'm not sure....or not sure what to do really.


----------



## San2222

Is there a sales thread started yet for this season? Can't wait


----------



## Arlene619

San2222 said:


> Is there a sales thread started yet for this season? Can't wait




Neither can I! Even though I can't buy anything right now it's nice to know [emoji4] lol I love seeing everyone's bags.


----------



## Joan1971

gail13 said:


> So there is a bag on Ebay that I suspect may be a fake-I have asked the seller for more pics and the new pics are just as hard to see.  But I don't remember ever seeing this style-does anyone else?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121671972604?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I don't want to post as a fake bag unless I know for sure it is. Any thoughts?  There are alot of bids on this bag.


Hey gail13. I'm no expert but I don't like the stitching on this bag and the diamond shapes of the quilting seem smaller than they should be. I counted 8 stitches per "diamond" side and there should be at least 9 or 10 I think. I don't like the fact that the diamond shapes on the flap are not aligned with those on the body of the bag (and I don't think it's because of the photo). And I also don't like the chain strap. It looks thinner than it should.
The overall shape of the bag reminds me a little of the Accordion flap but I don't remember it having a back pocket with a zipper. I am pretty sure that the Accordion has the exact same pocket as the classic flap. So, it can't be the accordion.. The seller says it's the UNI flap which is something I haven't heard of..

I don't know.. Like I said I'm no expert.. I hope you think it well before you buy it. Why don't you try to authenticate it to an online authentication service?


----------



## gail13

Joan1971 said:


> Hey gail13. I'm no expert but I don't like the stitching on this bag and the diamond shapes of the quilting seem smaller than they should be. I counted 8 stitches per "diamond" side and there should be at least 9 or 10 I think. I don't like the fact that the diamond shapes on the flap are not aligned with those on the body of the bag (and I don't think it's because of the photo). And I also don't like the chain strap. It looks thinner than it should.
> The overall shape of the bag reminds me a little of the Accordion flap but I don't remember it having a back pocket with a zipper. I am pretty sure that the Accordion has the exact same pocket as the classic flap. So, it can't be the accordion.. The seller says it's the UNI flap which is something I haven't heard of..
> 
> I don't know.. Like I said I'm no expert.. I hope you think it well before you buy it. Why don't you try to authenticate it to an online authentication service?



I don't want to buy it.  I have asked for more photo's but the ones I got were very small and really unusable.  just trying to save someone from buying a fake.


----------



## k5ml3k

Do you guys know when the boy bag was initially released? I want one from 2005 but I wasn't sure if they made it back then...thank you!


----------



## Arlene619

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys know when the boy bag was initially released? I want one from 2005 but I wasn't sure if they made it back then...thank you!



It was first introduced in 2011 or 2012 &#128522;


----------



## k5ml3k

Arlene619 said:


> It was first introduced in 2011 or 2012 [emoji4]




Aw ok, thank you! Trying to narrow down my wish list lol


----------



## mm178

The most coveted Chanel classic flap in caviar!! Both black m/l size and jumbo beige are available [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;

Contact my SA for more info, they both in caviar!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Thomas Kissell:
[emoji390]&#8234;(267)*453&#8209;8641&#8236;
[emoji391]Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com


----------



## luxebaglover

Hi, could anyone help me identify which season are these chanel sunglasses? Dying to get them!


----------



## missmoimoi

Fallen in love with these sneakers - especially the boucle versions!  Seattle Nordstrom. Did not try on. Does Chanel footwear fit true to size?  My Chloe Susanna booties are roomy but I bought my typical size 37. How does Chanel fit?  My Ferragamo flats are tight for 37.


----------



## gail13

Look at these, I saw them at Neimans.  I think they were dk blue flannel and abt $1700.


----------



## niccin804

OSURxTN said:


> Is the only Navy espadrilles that is out right now in canvas?  I really love the Navy with black toe in lambskin.  I wear a 41.  Is there anywhere to track these down or will they be released again in the future?




I love the Espadrilles, picked up a couple pairs in Feb In grey suede and black leather. I believe their are both canvas and leather navy with black espadrilles avail now - Your lucky because your in the larger size...  and 40,41's are still avail- when all the smaller sizes are sold out. My SA mentioned some of the Chanel shoes should be going on sale soon and should include spring espadrilles,  so you should get on her list...Call her :Holly at 714-356-5333...


----------



## gail13

niccin804 said:


> I love the Espadrilles, picked up a couple pairs in Feb In grey suede and black leather. I believe their are both canvas and leather navy with black espadrilles avail now - Your lucky because your in the larger size...  and 40,41's are still avail- when all the smaller sizes are sold out. My SA mentioned some of the Chanel shoes should be going on sale soon and should include spring espadrilles,  so you should get on her list...Call her :Holly at 714-356-5333...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033616



For some reason the grey suede were at my Neimans in a sz 41 which is what I needed.  They were still full price today but I better make sure they don't go on sale tomorrow.


----------



## niccin804

gail13 said:


> For some reason the grey suede were at my Neimans in a sz 41 which is what I needed.  They were still full price today but I better make sure they don't go on sale tomorrow.




Def check with your SA and see if they go on sale.. You will LOVE the grey suede.  So freaking comfortable, I wish the leather ones would break in like the suede ones.  I wonder how the canvas espadrilles wear? Anyone?  I'm SO SOLD on the suede ....my SA is working on finding me any colors left in suede in my size...


----------



## Arlene619

niccin804 said:


> I love the Espadrilles, picked up a couple pairs in Feb In grey suede and black leather. I believe their are both canvas and leather navy with black espadrilles avail now - Your lucky because your in the larger size...  and 40,41's are still avail- when all the smaller sizes are sold out. My SA mentioned some of the Chanel shoes should be going on sale soon and should include spring espadrilles,  so you should get on her list...Call her :Holly at 714-356-5333...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033616



Omg I loveeee the grey ones!! Those are tdf&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## niccin804

Arlene619 said:


> Omg I loveeee the grey ones!! Those are tdf[emoji7][emoji7]




Grey espadrilles  SOOO comfy!!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

niccin804 said:


> Grey espadrilles  SOOO comfy!!!!!



Do you happen to know the style # they're gorgeous! If you don't mind, could you tell me how much they are?


----------



## niccin804

Arlene619 said:


> Do you happen to know the style # they're gorgeous! If you don't mind, could you tell me how much they are?






	

		
			
		

		
	
bought these I want to say in Feb...?


----------



## niccin804

Arlene619 said:


> Do you happen to know the style # they're gorgeous! If you don't mind, could you tell me how much they are?




Arlene, what size do you take in Chanel flats, say the ballet style?  Have u ever tried the espadrilles.?


----------



## Arlene619

niccin804 said:


> Arlene, what size do you take in Chanel flats, say the ballet style?  Have u ever tried the espadrilles.?



I have never tried on chanel flats, but I wear a size 6-6.5us. Or 36 in valentino rs if that makes a difference


----------



## niccin804

Arlene619 said:


> I have never tried on chanel flats, but I wear a size 6-6.5us. Or 36 in valentino rs if that makes a difference




I went up a half size  in espadrilles because I have a high arch.  I usually wear 40.5 in flats like Valentino rock studs or Chanel ballet flats and fit 41 in Espadrilles.


----------



## Arlene619

niccin804 said:


> I went up a half size  in espadrilles because I have a high arch.  I usually wear 40.5 in flats like Valentino rock studs or Chanel ballet flats and fit 41 in Espadrilles.



Ok thanks. That helps alot! I have a wider foot though &#128533;, do you think there's still hope finding them?


----------



## niccin804

Yes. My feet are a lil wide too. It's my arch that causes issues, especially with the leather ones for some reason.. They are super soft just across top of my foot starts to hurt.  Suede ones are like butter....I hear they are coming out In fall with velvet espadrilles.... Can't wait for those!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

niccin804 said:


> Yes. My feet are a lil wide too. It's my arch that causes issues, especially with the leather ones for some reason.. They are super soft just across top of my foot starts to hurt.  Suede ones are like butter....I hear they are coming out In fall with velvet espadrilles.... Can't wait for those!!!!



Omg, the espadrilles never crossed my mind, until I saw your grey ones! They are gorgeous&#128525; thanks again for the advice and introducing me to those. My wallet won't be too happy I'm sure. Lol


----------



## Andrea777

So excited just purchased first chanel. Lambskin chocolate bar medium tote black. So can't wait!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Andrea777 said:


> So excited just purchased first chanel. Lambskin chocolate bar medium tote black. So can't wait!


 very exciting indeed. please post some pics


----------



## ehighquality

new iphone 7 gossip rollup: Intense steel! Fingerprints! A sort of-sorta-could be let go of night out!

Before it even comes out, would you believe there are people so interested in Apple and all of its works that they want to know whats going on with the next generation of the iPhone? My publishers guarantee me that right here is the claim. So, despite the obvious lunacy of the idea - I mean, surely its enough to know that there will probably be another one coming out at some point, right? - I am just moving in to provide the most up-to-date scuttlebutt of what might or might not really do the apple iphone 7.

Most likely the largest headlines happens to come, precisely as it typically tends to, from KGI Securities analyst Ming-Chi Kuo, as their most up to date study notice signifies that your next development iphone 4 is certainly presented of the identical 7000-range light weight aluminum included in modern tools exactly like the Apple inc Monitor in addition to the F-22 Raptor.

The 7000 selection of lightweight aluminum alloys is observed as the inclusion of zinc, and they are generally by far the most typically identified alloys for top-power-to-extra fat-percentage uses, like armed forces plane and potential customer gadgets belonging to clumsy families. How much that will affect the unit costs of the iPhone 7 remains to be seen, even though such alloys are also likely to be more expensive.

The analysts be aware also expected the option of a increased-rare metal style of the product, and possibly a minimal improvement in how big is the product to match the haptic strength-sensing Force Touch presentation rumored because of it.

Ming-Chi Kuo is known as a iNostradamus within the Apple inc society - Cult of Apple computer named him the most specific Apple inc seer somewhere around, and also remarked that hes far away from infallible, so make on this what you should. Often, armed forces-standard, really-cost manufacture resources? Increased-precious gold coatings? Absolutely sure appears like Apple company.

A give off day? A tired dslr camera? A-hunka-hunka-burnin absolutely love?

Technician web publication Geeksnack states that your i iphone cases 7 should be produced in Mar 2016, and also the minute development of Apple inc Wrist watch, as you move the apple iphone 6S will arrive outside in October on this year or so, citing anonymous companies within a small business.  

According to Geeksnacks sources, the iPhone 7 will have DSLR-level photography capabilities, incorporate the TouchID fingerprint sensor into the main screen - doing away with the home button - and adopt a slightly different design language,.

Its worth noting that Apple isnt exactly given to making big, seismic changes in product design, even though obviously, its not clear what a slightly different design language could look like. Some thing is certainly squared-out that is round prior to, or anything has its ends beveled in a different way, and presto - a a little a number of create foreign language.

The prestigious viewer of Apples green tea foliage, previously inside the thirty days, also explained that a future smart phone - more than likely the apple iphone 6S, not the iphone 4 7 - will wrap up 2GB of LPDDR4 Memory. That is the equivalent method of Memory utilised by the Samsung Galaxy S6, as well as sizeable improve across the 1GB of LPDDR3 Memory into the new iphone iPhone and 6 6 Moreover. Apples obviously not indifferent in to the improving efficiency space amongst Samsungs greatest and latest and it is have main variations.


----------



## tiffany089

oh.


----------



## gail13

ehighquality said:


> new iphone 7 gossip rollup: Intense steel! Fingerprints! A sort of-sorta-could be let go of night out!
> 
> Before it even comes out, would you believe there are people so interested in Apple and all of its works that they want to know whats going on with the next generation of the iPhone? My publishers guarantee me that right here is the claim. So, despite the obvious lunacy of the idea - I mean, surely its enough to know that there will probably be another one coming out at some point, right? - I am just moving in to provide the most up-to-date scuttlebutt of what might or might not really do the apple iphone 7.
> 
> Most likely the largest headlines happens to come, precisely as it typically tends to, from KGI Securities analyst Ming-Chi Kuo, as their most up to date study notice signifies that your next development iphone 4 is certainly presented of the identical 7000-range light weight aluminum included in modern tools exactly like the Apple inc Monitor in addition to the F-22 Raptor.
> 
> The 7000 selection of lightweight aluminum alloys is observed as the inclusion of zinc, and they are generally by far the most typically identified alloys for top-power-to-extra fat-percentage uses, like armed forces plane and potential customer gadgets belonging to clumsy families. How much that will affect the unit costs of the iPhone 7 remains to be seen, even though such alloys are also likely to be more expensive.
> 
> The analysts be aware also expected the option of a increased-rare metal style of the product, and possibly a minimal improvement in how big is the product to match the haptic strength-sensing Force Touch presentation rumored because of it.
> 
> Ming-Chi Kuo is known as a iNostradamus within the Apple inc society - Cult of Apple computer named him the most specific Apple inc seer somewhere around, and also remarked that hes far away from infallible, so make on this what you should. Often, armed forces-standard, really-cost manufacture resources? Increased-precious gold coatings? Absolutely sure appears like Apple company.
> 
> A give off day? A tired dslr camera? A-hunka-hunka-burnin absolutely love?
> 
> Technician web publication Geeksnack states that your i iphone cases 7 should be produced in Mar 2016, and also the minute development of Apple inc Wrist watch, as you move the apple iphone 6S will arrive outside in October on this year or so, citing anonymous companies within a small business.
> 
> According to Geeksnacks sources, the iPhone 7 will have DSLR-level photography capabilities, incorporate the TouchID fingerprint sensor into the main screen - doing away with the home button - and adopt a slightly different design language,.
> 
> Its worth noting that Apple isnt exactly given to making big, seismic changes in product design, even though obviously, its not clear what a slightly different design language could look like. Some thing is certainly squared-out that is round prior to, or anything has its ends beveled in a different way, and presto - a a little a number of create foreign language.
> 
> The prestigious viewer of Apples green tea foliage, previously inside the thirty days, also explained that a future smart phone - more than likely the apple iphone 6S, not the iphone 4 7 - will wrap up 2GB of LPDDR4 Memory. That is the equivalent method of Memory utilised by the Samsung Galaxy S6, as well as sizeable improve across the 1GB of LPDDR3 Memory into the new iphone iPhone and 6 6 Moreover. Apples obviously not indifferent in to the improving efficiency space amongst Samsungs greatest and latest and it is have main variations.



It would be helpful if info about Apple was written so that one could understand it and then posted in the right forum.  I have no idea of where that would be, but I highly doubt it's in the Chanel chit chat thread.  Unless of course Apple is going to collaborate with Chanel on a new bag.


----------



## kittymoomoo

gail13 said:


> it would be helpful if info about apple was written so that one could understand it and then posted in the right forum.  I have no idea of where that would be, but i highly doubt it's in the chanel chit chat thread.  Unless of course apple is going to collaborate with chanel on a new bag.



+ 1


----------



## pennypenny

I am dying to get my hands on boy medium in black caviar. But the SA says it's seasonal hence no stock & no info when there will be. Anyone who were able to buy one recently and where? Thanks!


----------



## Andrea777

pennypenny said:


> I am dying to get my hands on boy medium in black caviar. But the SA says it's seasonal hence no stock & no info when there will be. Anyone who were able to buy one recently and where? Thanks!



I wanted a GST but I had budget limit and that wasn't in it this time.


----------



## gail13

I like the new shopping tote they came out with to replace the GST, it's not as structured and it's even lined with leather.  But the price is quite a bit higher, I want to say $3800.  It's the bag on the left....


----------



## Arlene619

pennypenny said:


> I am dying to get my hands on boy medium in black caviar. But the SA says it's seasonal hence no stock & no info when there will be. Anyone who were able to buy one recently and where? Thanks!



My sa said the same thing, maybe next season &#128533;


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> I like the new shopping tote they came out with to replace the GST, it's not as structured and it's even lined with leather.  But the price is quite a bit higher, I want to say $3800.  It's the bag on the left....



Have you seen the other new tote? It is gorgeous!! I have no idea what the name of it is. It also has feet. A youtuber named breakfast tiffanys just bought one. I have never seen this style before but it's gawjusss&#128525;


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> Have you seen the other new tote? It is gorgeous!! I have no idea what the name of it is. It also has feet. A youtuber named breakfast tiffanys just bought one. I have never seen this style before but it's gawjusss&#128525;



I just looked it up and it IS nice.  The one I saw is made of washed caviar and is so nice and soft....


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> I just looked it up and it IS nice.  The one I saw is made of washed caviar and is so nice and soft....




Wow, I really wish I waited for that tote instead of another boy.


----------



## gail13

I'm in love with these two bags.....seasonal and some calf hair on the front.  I know there are many threads on calf hair, some have had good, some bad experiences.  Has anyone else seen these bags?  There are variations out there.  Not that I need an everyday workhorse bag, I have plenty, but I wonder if a bag with calf hair is a mistake if I want it to last a long, long time....  I know the cows do all right with it!


----------



## tiffany089

anyone going to get anything?


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> I'm in love with these two bags.....seasonal and some calf hair on the front.  I know there are many threads on calf hair, some have had good, some bad experiences.  Has anyone else seen these bags?  There are variations out there.  Not that I need an everyday workhorse bag, I have plenty, but I wonder if a bag with calf hair is a mistake if I want it to last a long, long time....  I know the cows do all right with it!




I've seen the top bag irl. Tbh I don't like the look of it. I just don't understand the extra flap on the top. [emoji53]


----------



## Dluvch

arlene619 said:


> i've seen the top bag irl. Tbh i don't like the look of it. I just don't understand the extra flap on the top. [emoji53]



+1


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> I've seen the top bag irl. Tbh I don't like the look of it. I just don't understand the extra flap on the top. [emoji53]





Dira919 said:


> +1



I had seen this bag in other flat colors and it was boring.  The thing that makes this bag is the beautiful coloring.  The extra flap is a zipper and it opens to another compartment.  It also had a great zipper compartment on the back; it can be worn crossbody.  I can see where if you are a more classic Chanel gal this wouldn't appeal to you.  I wish they would do this great coloring on other bags.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

tiffany089 said:


> anyone going to get anything?


 I bought a pair of sandals. Besides shoes my boutique had a jewelry box on sale.


----------



## Andrea777

tiffany089 said:


> anyone going to get anything?



I'm in nj and could but my hub would not be thrilled. I wish I could get away with it


----------



## Andrea777

tiffany089 said:


> anyone going to get anything?



WhAt locations


----------



## Andrea777

I read. First experience with chanel. No handbags discounted I just learned


----------



## ak3

Does anyone know which specific Chanel stores have the sale in NYC?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

ak3 said:


> Does anyone know which specific Chanel stores have the sale in NYC?


 Some of the sale stores and items are posted here. BG is on the list http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/2015-spring-summer-sale-thread-907969-new-post.html   HTH


----------



## gail13

I recently was looking for a new, smaller wallet.  I just heard about this cool new card that allows you to convert all your cards to this-I wonder if this will be the new future and allow us to downsize our wallets and bags?  Does anyone have it yet?

https://onlycoin.com/


----------



## ak3

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Some of the sale stores and items are posted here. BG is on the list http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/2015-spring-summer-sale-thread-907969-new-post.html   HTH



Thank you, I meant the boutique locations sorry for any confusion


----------



## poohbag

ak3 said:


> Thank you, I meant the boutique locations sorry for any confusion



All the NYC boutiques (57st, Madison, and Soho) are having the sale on seasonal shoes and RTW.


----------



## Dluvch

Can someone tell me what rtw stands for?


----------



## Dluvch

Ready to wear?


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> Can someone tell me what rtw stands for?



Ready To Wear  (clothing)


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

The only leather item I found on sale was a jewelry case


----------



## ak3

poohbag said:


> All the NYC boutiques (57st, Madison, and Soho) are having the sale on seasonal shoes and RTW.



Thank u!


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> Ready To Wear  (clothing)



Ty


----------



## greyskies

Hi Ladies, this is a confession of a new Chanel addict.  I bought a Boy couple weeks ago, then a WOC which is still en route to me (estimated delivery tomorrow, yay!!), and just paid for another mini  I love my Boy and Im pretty sure Ill love the rest, but this is getting a little out of hand, right?!?  

How do you all curb your obsessions or plan your budget/purchases?


----------



## greyskies

gail13 said:


> I recently was looking for a new, smaller wallet.  I just heard about this cool new card that allows you to convert all your cards to this-I wonder if this will be the new future and allow us to downsize our wallets and bags?  Does anyone have it yet?
> 
> https://onlycoin.com/



I'm waiting for mine but we've been using my husband's.  It's kind of neat, you click through to select the card you want to charge.  So far no problems at the couple of shops and restaurants we've been to.  Have you signed up for one?


----------



## UpTime

greyskies said:


> Hi Ladies, this is a confession of a new Chanel addict.  I bought a Boy couple weeks ago, then a WOC which is still en route to me (estimated delivery tomorrow, yay!!), and just paid for another mini  I love my Boy and Im pretty sure Ill love the rest, but this is getting a little out of hand, right?!?
> 
> How do you all curb your obsessions or plan your budget/purchases?



Omg, same boat here. Seem like uncontrolable. What can I do? ...ask myself few times a day lol


----------



## Arlene619

greyskies said:


> Hi Ladies, this is a confession of a new Chanel addict.  I bought a Boy couple weeks ago, then a WOC which is still en route to me (estimated delivery tomorrow, yay!!), and just paid for another mini  I love my Boy and Im pretty sure Ill love the rest, but this is getting a little out of hand, right?!?
> 
> How do you all curb your obsessions or plan your budget/purchases?



Omg you lucky lady!! Well, my "funds" situation is what's holding me back, I'm trying to save for a down payment on a home. Luckily, my hubby let me purchase my second boy bag, so im on ban island for a while. Lol. Pls share your lovely purchases! I love seeing everyone's new bags&#128518;


----------



## March786

greyskies said:


> Hi Ladies, this is a confession of a new Chanel addict.  I bought a Boy couple weeks ago, then a WOC which is still en route to me (estimated delivery tomorrow, yay!!), and just paid for another mini  I love my Boy and Im pretty sure Ill love the rest, but this is getting a little out of hand, right?!?
> 
> How do you all curb your obsessions or plan your budget/purchases?



Greyskies it's sooooo easy to get a little obsessed&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; my rule is 2  bags a year and I save up for them as a birthday treat, mothers day treat and anniversary treat &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;. I have a set budget and set list of bags that I would like. This year I wanted the black gst with shw, which I purchased in april/may. Next is a boy bag which I'm hoping to purchase v v soon! I'm building my classic collection so it only covers the pieces I really really want &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## niccin804

greyskies said:


> Hi Ladies, this is a confession of a new Chanel addict.  I bought a Boy couple weeks ago, then a WOC which is still en route to me (estimated delivery tomorrow, yay!!), and just paid for another mini  I love my Boy and Im pretty sure Ill love the rest, but this is getting a little out of hand, right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you all curb your obsessions or plan your budget/purchases?




The way I rationalize my handbag collection is this: I could have it so much worse ie: a drug problem or something like that. These are fabulous pieces of art that go up in value if cared for properly, they are classic, timeless and will be just as fabulous on our arm when you are 85... I'm happy wearing my best Chanel bag (2015 Maxi caviar dbl flap in petrol blue) with a basic white T and jeans.  As long as you are not hurting yourself or anyone else in the process of acquiring your collection, I see NO wrong in doing so.  I notice I go through phases where I am hot to buy bags then I simmer down a bit.

It's ok.  We've all been there and we are here for you. [emoji6]


----------



## Dluvch

greyskies said:


> Hi Ladies, this is a confession of a new Chanel addict.  I bought a Boy couple weeks ago, then a WOC which is still en route to me (estimated delivery tomorrow, yay!!), and just paid for another mini  I love my Boy and Im pretty sure Ill love the rest, but this is getting a little out of hand, right?!?
> 
> How do you all curb your obsessions or plan your budget/purchases?



I tell myself enjoy the things you have but enjoy the people we love more!  And I live vicariously through my fellow purse forum members!  I enjoy their pics and reveals


----------



## Andrea777

Just got my chocolate bar tote. It's tiny, I'm used to bal work and big gucci bags it may have to go back even though leather is so nice, wallet doesn't fit!


----------



## UpTime

March786 said:


> Greyskies it's sooooo easy to get a little obsessed&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; my rule is 2  bags a year and I save up for them as a birthday treat, mothers day treat and anniversary treat &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;. I have a set budget and set list of bags that I would like. This year I wanted the black gst with shw, which I purchased in april/may. Next is a boy bag which I'm hoping to purchase v v soon! I'm building my classic collection so it only covers the pieces I really really want &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



I also planed 1-2 bags per year. Then I excuse myself since wallets are not bags right? Then, oh little micro bags are not bags neither ... WOC also doesn't count as a bag. Am I right ladies?


----------



## March786

UpTime said:


> I also planed 1-2 bags per year. Then I excuse myself since wallets are not bags right? Then, oh little micro bags are not bags neither ... WOC also doesn't count as a bag. Am I right ladies?



Lol your right for the woc and SLG&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; and jewellery and shoes.....my limit is only on bags &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## greyskies

It&#8217;s so nice here because you all understand!  

I usually let myself go for 1-2 bigger buys per year, and only when there are bags I really want otherwise I&#8217;ll go without.  These recent purchases round out my collection, which is quite non-classic I think (all seasonals).  Will definitely post pix once they arrive!


----------



## UpTime

March786 said:


> Lol your right for the woc and SLG&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; and jewellery and shoes.....my limit is only on bags &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Glad I'm not the only one. You make me feel a lot better.


----------



## gail13

greyskies said:


> I'm waiting for mine but we've been using my husband's.  It's kind of neat, you click through to select the card you want to charge.  So far no problems at the couple of shops and restaurants we've been to.  Have you signed up for one?



We are going to, I think it makes perfect sense and would certainly lighten my load.  I've come to realize how much weight those big wallets are....


----------



## shi1

greyskies said:


> Hi Ladies, this is a confession of a new Chanel addict.  I bought a Boy couple weeks ago, then a WOC which is still en route to me (estimated delivery tomorrow, yay!!), and just paid for another mini  I love my Boy and Im pretty sure Ill love the rest, but this is getting a little out of hand, right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you all curb your obsessions or plan your budget/purchases?




Care to share what mini you were able to get your hands on? I've been searching hi and lo for one! I ended up with a patent medium flap today out of desperation?! Still debating if I should wait for a mini or keep this one...


----------



## greyskies

shi1 said:


> Care to share what mini you were able to get your hands on? I've been searching hi and lo for one! I ended up with a patent medium flap today out of desperation?! Still debating if I should wait for a mini or keep this one...





Of course! Check out top of Ann's Fab Finds and it's the argent mini near the top. I've had a seamless experience with AFF before so feel comfortable buying from them.  I debated a bit as I know I want both a rectangular mini and a square mini, and one of them to be black with ghw and the other one in some casual/fun color.  The brushed silver on this was just too pretty and I'm a fan of grey/silver, so this will be my fun bag!

Now the trouble is I'm on a waiting list for the black and the burgundy minis for fall!!. Haha, will cross that bridge when we get there!. Have you asked your local boutiques about their fall items?. You might try calling the SF boutique.

Would love to see your patent flap!!!


----------



## shi1

greyskies said:


> Of course! Check out top of Ann's Fab Finds and it's the argent mini near the top. I've had a seamless experience with AFF before so feel comfortable buying from them.  I debated a bit as I know I want both a rectangular mini and a square mini, and one of them to be black with ghw and the other one in some casual/fun color.  The brushed silver on this was just too pretty and I'm a fan of grey/silver, so this will be my fun bag!
> 
> Now the trouble is I'm on a waiting list for the black and the burgundy minis for fall!!. Haha, will cross that bridge when we get there!. Have you asked your local boutiques about their fall items?. You might try calling the SF boutique.
> 
> Would love to see your patent flap!!!




It's super cute! I've been seeing mini flaps in fall collection with gold hardware and little gold studs along the quilting. I don't think they'll have just the normal one in the fall collection but I can't be sure of course. I saw somebody had just posted a black patent mini w SHW available at a NM in the mini flap thread so I could be wrong. Here's the patent medium I found. It's from the pre spring/summer collection so it's a seasonal one.


----------



## UpTime

My hair dresser told my husband I have gotten many new bags. Ladies, if you get to see me right now, you probably can see the smoke coming out from the top of my head since I am really really mad right now.


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> My hair dresser told my husband I have gotten many new bags. Ladies, if you get to see me right now, you probably can see the smoke coming out from the top of my head since I am really really mad right now.



Omg.. this is a no-no SMH! I can just imagine how furious you are... I would be too! I'm sorry about that, hope your hubby doesn't get upset.


----------



## UpTime

Arlene619 said:


> Omg.. this is a no-no SMH! I can just imagine how furious you are... I would be too! I'm sorry about that, hope your hubby doesn't get upset.



No, He doesn't have a problem with me spending money. He just doesn't like others to tell him about his personal matters.


----------



## baghagg

UpTime said:


> My hair dresser told my husband I have gotten many new bags. Ladies, if you get to see me right now, you probably can see the smoke coming out from the top of my head since I am really really mad right now.



I never bring Chanel to the hair salon,  so afraid it will get ruined, chemicals,  etc


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

UpTime said:


> My hair dresser told my husband I have gotten many new bags. Ladies, if you get to see me right now, you probably can see the smoke coming out from the top of my head since I am really really mad right now.


 I would be furious and wonder what her motives were. Sounds like she is a little bit envious. IMO


----------



## UpTime

baghagg said:


> I never bring Chanel to the hair salon,  so afraid it will get ruined, chemicals,  etc



Agree. I went few times with bags when she did hair for my kids. I'm usually nervous whem she touches too because her nails and tools might hurt my bags. I will not do that again


----------



## UpTime

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I would be furious and wonder what her motives were. Sounds like she is a little bit envious. IMO



It was a shock. I didn't think she is so stupid.


----------



## Jujuma

UpTime said:


> My hair dresser told my husband I have gotten many new bags. Ladies, if you get to see me right now, you probably can see the smoke coming out from the top of my head since I am really really mad right now.




That breaks some serious hair dresser code my friend. What is said and what we do at the hair dresser is sacred. Time to look for someone new. Nobody is that good and nobody is irreplaceable. If she does you and your kids I would still take in my kids and then take myself somewhere else to send a message. Not cool.


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> That breaks some serious hair dresser code my friend. What is said and what we do at the hair dresser is sacred. Time to look for someone new. Nobody is that good and nobody is irreplaceable. If she does you and your kids I would still take in my kids and then take myself somewhere else to send a message. Not cool.



Lol +1, well said Jujuma


----------



## robtee

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all.
> 
> I hope someon can help. X


 I live in Southern California and when I go to my local mall I might see one or two people caring a Chanel bag. What I think is to mainstream/common is those MK bags. Everybody and their mother is caring one and I personally think they are hideous but I would never say that to someone I know that might like them. Unless your friends are caring a Hermes Birkin Bag I say there might be a little jealousy. I love my Chanel Bags I own 3 and cant wait to get another.


----------



## gail13

I was in Saks BH this aft and saw Floyd Mayweather and his entourage shopping up a storm.  He bought 3 Chanel bags for his 12 yr old daughter......


----------



## gail13

robtee said:


> I live in Southern California and when I go to my local mall I might see one or two people caring a Chanel bag. What I think is to mainstream/common is those MK bags. Everybody and their mother is caring one and I personally think they are hideous but I would never say that to someone I know that might like them. Unless your friends are caring a Hermes Birkin Bag I say there might be a little jealousy. I love my Chanel Bags I own 3 and cant wait to get another.




I have noticed the abundance of MK bags out there and I detest them.  I will never buy a MK bag, I find them obnoxious and devoid of designer detail..  Whenever I see someone carrying one, I just know their taste is....shall we say lacking.... I know that's kind of mean but I really can't stand the MK let's copy everyone else... and put our logo on it..


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I do see a lot of Michael (MK) handbags around because they make a line for their outlet and they are inexpensive as far as contemporary bags go. However I do like the Michael Kors bags and I don't see nearly as many of those as Chanels where I live. Still in search of a unique handbag so it looks like its going to be vintage something.


----------



## Andrea777

March786 said:


> Greyskies it's sooooo easy to get a little obsessed&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; my rule is 2  bags a year and I save up for them as a birthday treat, mothers day treat and anniversary treat &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;. I have a set budget and set list of bags that I would like. This year I wanted the black gst with shw, which I purchased in april/may. Next is a boy bag which I'm hoping to purchase v v soon! I'm building my classic collection so it only covers the pieces I really really want &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



I understand. I just bought chocolate bar tote and now looking to buy GST because tote was way to tiny. I have more bags than I will ever use. It's just to look at them in my closet. I have to stop after this GST also.


----------



## Andrea777

gail13 said:


> I have noticed the abundance of MK bags out there and I detest them.  I will never buy a MK bag, I find them obnoxious and devoid of designer detail..  Whenever I see someone carrying one, I just know their taste is....shall we say lacking.... I know that's kind of mean but I really can't stand the MK let's copy everyone else... and put our logo on it..



It's sheep trash like coach was before it and something else will be after. It's for people who can't thing for themselves and think "look everyone else has MK I should too"


----------



## Andrea777

Jujuma said:


> That breaks some serious hair dresser code my friend. What is said and what we do at the hair dresser is sacred. Time to look for someone new. Nobody is that good and nobody is irreplaceable. If she does you and your kids I would still take in my kids and then take myself somewhere else to send a message. Not cool.



All secrets are not safe. Unless he is master colorist that you love and can't find new dump the stylist


----------



## greyskies

shi1 said:


> It's super cute! I've been seeing mini flaps in fall collection with gold hardware and little gold studs along the quilting. I don't think they'll have just the normal one in the fall collection but I can't be sure of course. I saw somebody had just posted a black patent mini w SHW available at a NM in the mini flap thread so I could be wrong. Here's the patent medium I found. It's from the pre spring/summer collection so it's a seasonal one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045626




Hi shi1, this is beautiful! There's the functional considerations, how much it'll hold, how often and where you'll use it, etc.  Or it may come down to what you'll love and enjoy more if you don't plan on both. I think you can't go wrong either way!!


----------



## luvprada

Jujuma said:


> That breaks some serious hair dresser code my friend. What is said and what we do at the hair dresser is sacred. Time to look for someone new. Nobody is that good and nobody is irreplaceable. If she does you and your kids I would still take in my kids and then take myself somewhere else to send a message. Not cool.



I wouldn't go back or take kids back to her. She showed no class when she shared with your DH


----------



## UpTime

luvprada said:


> I wouldn't go back or take kids back to her. She showed no class when she shared with your DH



Thanks. 
Good thing he doesnt let others effect our relationship. He came home from the hair cut (well, she cuts his hair too) and told me what she said. Then he laughed. He wouldn't bother about bags but he didn't like how anyone talk bad about his wife. That was what bother him. Both my husband & I don't appreciate unecessary gossip. 






Jujuma said:


> That breaks some serious hair dresser code my friend. What is said and what we do at the hair dresser is sacred. Time to look for someone new. Nobody is that good and nobody is irreplaceable. If she does you and your kids I would still take in my kids and then take myself somewhere else to send a message. Not cool.




I texted her with a short message that I got what she told my husband and she just went over the acceptable border. I made it short but directly to the point. I think she got it. She won't make anymore money out of me for sure.




baghagg said:


> Lol +1, well said Jujuma






Andrea777 said:


> All secrets are not safe. Unless he is master colorist that you love and can't find new dump the stylist



No. She is just an average hair dresser. She just happens to be at same age with me and we like to talk and laugh chit chat so I let my family used her service. She did my nails more than my hair. Well, the same store has other nice ladies, I can go back and just not use her. Or I can just go somewhere else. 

Thanks everyone for letting me vent.


----------



## Dluvch

UpTime said:


> Thanks.
> Good thing he doesnt let others effect our relationship. He came home from the hair cut (well, she cuts his hair too) and told me what she said. Then he laughed. He wouldn't bother about bags but he didn't like how anyone talk bad about his wife. That was what bother him. Both my husband & I don't appreciate unecessary gossip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I texted her with a short message that I got what she told my husband and she just went over the acceptable border. I made it short but directly to the point. I think she got it. She won't make anymore money out of me for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. She is just an average hair dresser. She just happens to be at same age with me and we like to talk and laugh chit chat so I let my family used her service. She did my nails more than my hair. Well, the same store has other nice ladies, I can go back and just not use her. Or I can just go somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent.




Good for you, you came off as having class, something she obviously lacks.  I'm sorry to hear what she told your husband, that is upsetting.


----------



## flik

Andrea777 said:


> It's sheep trash like coach was before it and something else will be after. It's for people who can't thing for themselves and think "look everyone else has MK I should too"



Coach, a long time ago, made some beautiful full grain leather bags. It was that cheap grotesque logo crap that brought them down.


----------



## gail13

Andrea777 said:


> Just got my chocolate bar tote. It's tiny, I'm used to bal work and big gucci bags it may have to go back even though leather is so nice, wallet doesn't fit!



I just got a small O case so that I can ditch my big wallet.  I realized how heavy it is and I don't need all that every day.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> My hair dresser told my husband I have gotten many new bags. Ladies, if you get to see me right now, you probably can see the smoke coming out from the top of my head since I am really really mad right now.



What possible reason could she have for doing this?  When you no longer go to her maybe she will rethink that decision.  I would be tempted to call her out on that-serious client breach of confidentiality.  I'm curious how you hubby reacted?  Hopefully he showed he didn't care.....


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> Thanks.
> Good thing he doesnt let others effect our relationship. He came home from the hair cut (well, she cuts his hair too) and told me what she said. Then he laughed. He wouldn't bother about bags but he didn't like how anyone talk bad about his wife. That was what bother him. Both my husband & I don't appreciate unecessary gossip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I texted her with a short message that I got what she told my husband and she just went over the acceptable border. I made it short but directly to the point. I think she got it. She won't make anymore money out of me for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. She is just an average hair dresser. She just happens to be at same age with me and we like to talk and laugh chit chat so I let my family used her service. She did my nails more than my hair. Well, the same store has other nice ladies, I can go back and just not use her. Or I can just go somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent.



Actually I would just start going to someone else in the same salon.  And bring in a Chanel as often as you can!!!!


----------



## UpTime

gail13 said:


> Actually I would just start going to someone else in the same salon.  And bring in a Chanel as often as you can!!!!



Thanks. I'd like to do that. I will go get my nails done by another girl there. The owners like me a lot, everytime I went in, the couple ,who owns the shop, stand right next to me to chit chat the entire time. Everyone will know what go wrong when I decide to let some one else takes care of me.


----------



## Andrea777

gail13 said:


> What possible reason could she have for doing this?  When you no longer go to her maybe she will rethink that decision.  I would be tempted to call her out on that-serious client breach of confidentiality.  I'm curious how you hubby reacted?  Hopefully he showed he didn't care.....



Your husband is most likely very attractive and she's jealous of your life and purse collection


----------



## UpTime

Andrea777 said:


> Your husband is most likely very attractive and she's jealous of your life and purse collection



Hehehe, thank you. He is very quiet. I think she was trying to get him talk. But she just isn't smart enough.


----------



## UpTime

I found this pix this morning. Can we store our bags like this? Will they be damaged?


----------



## Dluvch

UpTime said:


> I found this pix this morning. Can we store our bags like this? Will they be damaged?



 I love the Reds and no I would at least store them in dustbag and not so close to other bags.


----------



## muluver

What a beautiful collection! I would not store my bags like this with the heavy chains pressing against the leather and the leathers touching each other (that would be a disaster for my patent bags).


----------



## kittymoomoo

UpTime said:


> I found this pix this morning. Can we store our bags like this? Will they be damaged?



Such a beautiful and well rounded collection of colors and styles. However they are way too close to each other and on top of each other.  They need some elbow room.


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> I found this pix this morning. Can we store our bags like this? Will they be damaged?




Wow, that collection is tdf! I wouldn't store them like that though, I'd give them some room to breathe lol


----------



## Andrea777

UpTime said:


> I found this pix this morning. Can we store our bags like this? Will they be damaged?[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that jackie o or Diana's chanel closet wing


----------



## Dluvch

Andrea777 said:


> UpTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pix this morning. Can we store our bags like this? Will they be damaged?[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that jackie o or Diana's chanel closet wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever's closet that is I would love to play in it for a day
Click to expand...


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies and gents, I didn't find any current threads on this, please direct, if necessary. I noticed the hole on my beige clair m/l looks, which is bigger than just from a needle. Will it get worse over time? My jumbo looks perfectly fine. TIA


----------



## flik

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies and gents, I didn't find any current threads on this, please direct, if necessary. I noticed the hole on my beige clair m/l looks, which is bigger than just from a needle. Will it get worse over time? My jumbo looks perfectly fine. TIA
> 
> View attachment 3048656



Whatever that is, VC, it's unacceptable. I wouldn't risk it and return, if possible.


----------



## VernisCerise

flik said:


> Whatever that is, VC, it's unacceptable. I wouldn't risk it and return, if possible.




Thank you for chiming in Flik! I'll see maybe someone had the same experience and then decide what to do.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

i saw this I a fall catalogue today, im just wondering if anyone else gets a little irritated or is it just me? It's one thing for there to be people who straight up knock off Chanel bags out there, but when mainstream "designers" do it, I feel like, where's their talent? This is a Rebecca minkoff straight up looking like a Chanel chevron boy... Why?? I realize RM has followers who will buy this and not even know or care that it looks like Chanel, but she is a bag designer, who is this unique in any way?? And it's $295, that is not cheap IMO. Idk why but it kinda gets under my skin. MK does it too!!!


----------



## UpTime

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 3048818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this I a fall catalogue today, im just wondering if anyone else gets a little irritated or is it just me? It's one thing for there to be people who straight up knock off Chanel bags out there, but when mainstream "designers" do it, I feel like, where's their talent? This is a Rebecca minkoff straight up looking like a Chanel chevron boy... Why?? I realize RM has followers who will buy this and not even know or care that it looks like Chanel, but she is a bag designer, who is this unique in any way?? And it's $295, that is not cheap IMO. Idk why but it kinda gets under my skin. MK does it too!!!



Yes, I saw another pix almost the same on the front page of nordstrom cataloge. I was shock and thought will need to post on here. yes, that was also Rebecca Minkoff as well. What a shame.


----------



## UpTime

Dira919 said:


> Andrea777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever's closet that is I would love to play in it for a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be in there forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UpTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pix this morning. Can we store our bags like this? Will they be damaged?[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that jackie o or Diana's chanel closet wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever that is better to have insurance for her bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlene619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that collection is tdf! I wouldn't store them like that though, I'd give them some room to breathe lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, seem so crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful collection! I would not store my bags like this with the heavy chains pressing against the leather and the leathers touching each other (that would be a disaster for my patent bags).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +1.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## UpTime

kittymoomoo said:


> Such a beautiful and well rounded collection of colors and styles. However they are way too close to each other and on top of each other.  They need some elbow room.



Thanks. If I have the moneys to own all these bags, I would have money to build a bigger closet for them too.







Dira919 said:


> I love the Reds and no I would at least store them in dustbag and not so close to other bags.



Is there a proper way to store and show off at the same time. I feel sad putting my bag in the dustbag though.


----------



## Arlene619

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 3048818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this I a fall catalogue today, im just wondering if anyone else gets a little irritated or is it just me? It's one thing for there to be people who straight up knock off Chanel bags out there, but when mainstream "designers" do it, I feel like, where's their talent? This is a Rebecca minkoff straight up looking like a Chanel chevron boy... Why?? I realize RM has followers who will buy this and not even know or care that it looks like Chanel, but she is a bag designer, who is this unique in any way?? And it's $295, that is not cheap IMO. Idk why but it kinda gets under my skin. MK does it too!!!



I hear ya. I saw this bag last year and I had to take a double take.. the Chanel boy is on another level compared to this one.. it's funny because someone posted on Chanel finds a new style Chanel bag that looks just like the LV Artsy.


----------



## Andrea777

So excited ups man on way with timeless tote. Hope it's big enough for my meaningless clutter. Has wear on all corners does chanel fix if I send or should I do rago brothers in Morristown nj?


----------



## novembernight

Question for you guys... does this look a little lopsided to you? I feel like the quality of Chanel has deteriorated a bit in the past few years... but maybe it is just me. I might be looking too much into it, but if I'm paying 5000+ for a bag I would like if it was perfect!!

Anyone else feel the same way about the quality of new bags not holding up?


----------



## gail13

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 3048818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this I a fall catalogue today, im just wondering if anyone else gets a little irritated or is it just me? It's one thing for there to be people who straight up knock off Chanel bags out there, but when mainstream "designers" do it, I feel like, where's their talent? This is a Rebecca minkoff straight up looking like a Chanel chevron boy... Why?? I realize RM has followers who will buy this and not even know or care that it looks like Chanel, but she is a bag designer, who is this unique in any way?? And it's $295, that is not cheap IMO. Idk why but it kinda gets under my skin. MK does it too!!!



Yes it is irritating.  RM along with MK are one of those designers I don't care for.  At least RM isn't a total copycat like MK who does almost nothing original.  I can't even get started about that brand.  I can see why someone would copy the Chevron idea as it was so popular.  Only a few Nordstrom stores carry Chanel so they wouldn't really care if it was a knock off....But you couldn't pay most Chanel lovers to take that bag, I'm sure the quality won't be great and there will be tons of them out there.


----------



## BagLady14

novembernight said:


> Question for you guys... does this look a little lopsided to you? I feel like the quality of Chanel has deteriorated a bit in the past few years... but maybe it is just me. I might be looking too much into it, but if I'm paying 5000+ for a bag I would like if it was perfect!!
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way about the quality of new bags not holding up?



I've heard of this misalignment problem before...

https://youtu.be/H2C9Qh6_YWE


(She talks about the crooked flap at about 4 1/2 minutes.)


----------



## Arlene619

novembernight said:


> Question for you guys... does this look a little lopsided to you? I feel like the quality of Chanel has deteriorated a bit in the past few years... but maybe it is just me. I might be looking too much into it, but if I'm paying 5000+ for a bag I would like if it was perfect!!
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way about the quality of new bags not holding up?



It's a gorgeous bag! Congrats on this beauty i love the caviar against the shw&#128525;. I do notice it's slouching lower on the right. It's only noticeable in the second pic though.  I understand how you feel, 5k is a lottt to pay for a bag, yoy expect it to b perfect or very close. Did you just purchase the bag? I just saw the exact one you own on authentic Chanel finds page 923 post#9223. Maybe you could exchange it if it bothers you. In all honesty that would bother me though. &#128533;Only have two boy bags which I purchased this year and last so I can't compare the quality.


----------



## Andrea777

novembernight said:


> Question for you guys... does this look a little lopsided to you? I feel like the quality of Chanel has deteriorated a bit in the past few years... but maybe it is just me. I might be looking too much into it, but if I'm paying 5000+ for a bag I would like if it was perfect!!
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way about the quality of new bags not holding up?



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## baghagg

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to buying Chanel or any designer bag for that matter. I have decided to buy a designer bag and I thought I should go with a Chanel. But lately I have been unsure about it. I don't want to offend any one, but a few people have been telling me that it's too mainstream/ common to own a Chanel bag. I'm super confused. If someone could advise me that would be amazing. Should I get the classic flap or the boy bag as it's more edgy and less common? Or should I get another brand altogether. I'm not a brand lover I'm more a fashion lover person so anything pretty appeals to me even if it's super cheap. Again, I'm sorry if my post offends anyone, that is not the intention at all.
> 
> I hope someon can help. X



I will say that I'm seeing mostly Hermès  bags all over television programming this year,  so maybe Hermès has replaced Chanel in terms of (mainstream) media popularity..


----------



## akuang129

Hi everyone! I am new here, I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find the Chanel Le Boy Chateau cruise 2013 or direct me to a thread that I can ask this question? Any color is fine. Thanks for the help! ^^


----------



## Dluvch

baghagg said:


> I will say that I'm seeing mostly Hermès  bags all over television programming this year,  so maybe Hermès has replaced Chanel in terms of (mainstream) media popularity..



+1 have noticed the same thing


----------



## LVaddictJT

I am literally lusting over the boy woc. I want it so bad! I've been saving for a while and I'm torn between it or a vacation. Hmmm...... if anyone has it can you give me advice and if you love it or not?


----------



## Arlene619

LVaddictJT said:


> I am literally lusting over the boy woc. I want it so bad! I've been saving for a while and I'm torn between it or a vacation. Hmmm...... if anyone has it can you give me advice and if you love it or not?



The boy woc is a great piece! I think it's gorgeous but it doesn't fit much imo. Have you considered a boy bag?I wouldn't know what to tell you.. if you haven't taken a vacation in a while... I would go for that. Where were you planning on going?


----------



## tiffany089

i'd say vacation, then maybe save for the bag next! life is too short to skip out on vacay!


----------



## LVaddictJT

Me and my boyfriend were thinking nyc


----------



## niccin804

Arlene619 said:


> The boy woc is a great piece! I think it's gorgeous but it doesn't fit much imo. Have you considered a boy bag?I wouldn't know what to tell you.. if you haven't taken a vacation in a while... I would go for that. Where were you planning on going?




Is there a way u can do a less expensive vacation,say at a friends house or go to a relatives house close to a fun neighborhood?  

They say we remember experiences more than things, but I have to say there's nothing like the feeling getting a NEW bag!!! I'm trying to vote for BOTH.  I'm not much for compromise.

The other thing I do when I really really want something is I sell off an older piece and put that towards my new bag or perhaps a garage sale.  You will find the harder you work towards making this happen, it will kind of fall in to place.  
My favorite quote is "the harder you work the luckier you get" this applies to all aspects of your life-Just have faith!!!


----------



## niccin804

niccin804 said:


> Is there a way u can do a less expensive vacation,say at a friends house or go to a relatives house close to a fun neighborhood?
> 
> They say we remember experiences more than things, but I have to say there's nothing like the feeling getting a NEW bag!!! I'm trying to vote for BOTH.  I'm not much for compromise.
> 
> The other thing I do when I really really want something is I sell off an older piece and put that towards my new bag or perhaps a garage sale.  You will find the harder you work towards making this happen, it will kind of fall in to place.
> My favorite quote is "the harder you work the luckier you get" this applies to all aspects of your life-Just have faith!!!




AND I agree with Arlene, the WOC is very small but cute.


----------



## LVaddictJT

I thank you all for the wonderful advice! I'm the type of guy that buys stuff and has remorse and returns it, I think the vacation will be worth it and that I can ask for the woc for anniversary present


----------



## Arlene619

LVaddictJT said:


> I thank you all for the wonderful advice! I'm the type of guy that buys stuff and has remorse and returns it, I think the vacation will be worth it and that I can ask for the woc for anniversary present



Me too! Impulse shopper here &#128521; I bought two dresses last month from Nordies... I never took them out of the bag and have been lagging to return them lol. Yes ofcourse a vacay will be worth it... how about this. Go on your vacay, if possible, stop by a Chanel boutique, and get your anniversary gift early lol &#128518;


----------



## LVaddictJT

Arlene619 said:


> Me too! Impulse shopper here &#128521; I bought two dresses last month from Nordies... I never took them out of the bag and have been lagging to return them lol. Yes ofcourse a vacay will be worth it... how about this. Go on your vacay, if possible, stop by a Chanel boutique, and get your anniversary gift early lol &#128518;



I'm gonna try and talk my fiancé into it. Might take a little persuading but I usually get what I want from him  I don't know why I'm still calling him my bf, but  he proposed saturday. So maybe a proposal gift/early wedding gift  lol


----------



## LVaddictJT

Would the boy woc hold as much as say the Lv pochette?


----------



## Arlene619

LVaddictJT said:


> I'm gonna try and talk my fiancé into it. Might take a little persuading but I usually get what I want from him  I don't know why I'm still calling him my bf, but  he proposed saturday. So maybe a proposal gift/early wedding gift  lol



Congrats on your engagement! How exciting!  I wish you both a lifetime of love and happiness!Well either way, you will get your bag and vacation . &#128522;


----------



## LVaddictJT

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats on your engagement! How exciting!  I wish you both a lifetime of love and happiness!Well either way, you will get your bag and vacation . &#128522;



Thank you so much!!! He told me since we can now get married that he wanted to spend eternity with me! I was shocked! It feels like a dream!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

LVaddictJT said:


> Thank you so much!!! He told me since we can now get married that he wanted to spend eternity with me! I was shocked! It feels like a dream!


 Celebrate and vacation now. A WOC will be around later.


----------



## Dluvch

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Celebrate and vacation now. A WOC will be around later.



I agree enjoy life!  The other stuff is always around, but memories last a lifetime congrats!


----------



## UpTime

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Celebrate and vacation now. A WOC will be around later.



+ 1 go have fun with your spouse. There are WOCs always. WOCs wont go away. But your time will. So spend your time with your love one. At the end, choose the bag over your hubbby? Hihihi, I dont know you, but I won't.


----------



## LVaddictJT

Thank you guys for the advice  I talked to my fiance and he said that on our honeymoon we will get the woc  soooo happy!


----------



## UpTime

LVaddictJT said:


> Thank you guys for the advice  I talked to my fiance and he said that on our honeymoon we will get the woc  soooo happy!



See, he is a very nice guy. Lucky you. Now you can have both.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi gals!  I heard reissue size 228 has been discontinued so I tried to find preloved but can't find any. Do u think 228 is very hard to find in preloved market?


----------



## chanelchic18

casseyelsie said:


> Hi gals!  I heard reissue size 228 has been discontinued so I tried to find preloved but can't find any. Do u think 228 is very hard to find in preloved market?



I think I saw a few on eBay and Tradesy a week ago or so.   226 and 227 are definitely more popular.   Hope it helped some.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

casseyelsie said:


> Hi gals!  I heard reissue size 228 has been discontinued so I tried to find preloved but can't find any. Do u think 228 is very hard to find in preloved market?


 Yes because I am looking for one too. All the ones I have found have been metallic gold or silver but they are out there.  I am looking for blue too many black Chanels already but here is one.


http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-...lap-bag.html?gclid=CLTQ6-_Su8YCFVSSfgodlaEP9w


----------



## casseyelsie

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Yes because I am looking for one too. All the ones I have found have been metallic gold or silver but they are out there.  I am looking for blue too many black Chanels already but here is one.
> 
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-...lap-bag.html?gclid=CLTQ6-_Su8YCFVSSfgodlaEP9w




Yeah I just saw 3 preloved from Instagram reseller. 2 are metallic and another one in patent. I do not want metallic or patent. Heard metallic color will fade over time n patent is just too much to baby.


----------



## LVaddictJT

I went to Chanel today and I was just looking and I saw a card case that caught my eye! I wanted it in caviar so I had my SA call another boutique and they had it in stock! I got the card holder in black caviar with ghw!!! Now I'm playing the waiting game as I wait till it gets to my doorstep!


----------



## BagLady14

LVaddictJT said:


> Me and my boyfriend were thinking nyc



I think it's better to go on vacation with an old purse than to stay home with a new one.


----------



## Dluvch

BagLady14 said:


> I think it's better to go on vacation with an old purse than to stay home with a new one.



Well said!


----------



## Arlene619

LVaddictJT said:


> I went to Chanel today and I was just looking and I saw a card case that caught my eye! I wanted it in caviar so I had my SA call another boutique and they had it in stock! I got the card holder in black caviar with ghw!!! Now I'm playing the waiting game as I wait till it gets to my doorstep!



Congrats!pls share your reveal with us. I'm looking for the same one but in shw. Those are hard to find &#128533;


----------



## LVaddictJT

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats!pls share your reveal with us. I'm looking for the same one but in shw. Those are hard to find &#128533;



Oh I will!!!!


----------



## Ammsan

novembernight said:


> Question for you guys... does this look a little lopsided to you? I feel like the quality of Chanel has deteriorated a bit in the past few years... but maybe it is just me. I might be looking too much into it, but if I'm paying 5000+ for a bag I would like if it was perfect!!
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way about the quality of new bags not holding up?


I've been hearing the quality issue for quite sometime. Thats Y I went for a Vintage caviar Flap.. Got it last month and its from 1993. Not a single scratch; I am super impressed.


----------



## Yisi

Hi ladies! Can I check if any one of you actually did a measurement on your classic flap bags? I had a jumbo double flap one and I did a measurement on it. The actual dimension actually differs a bit from the one given from the official website.


----------



## Yisi

Opps, actually I realized it was me who measures it wrongly.


----------



## UpTime

Hi girls, do you know how the Ballerine Flap bag looks? Please show me a pix. Thanks


----------



## blueangel22

Hello ladies! I just want to ask if you have ever seen a classic with a reissue chain. I received a bag from my sister, who got it from her husband's aunt who's a purse collector. The aunt just died so there's no one to ask if it's authentic or not. I can't put it up for authentication because it doesn't have a sticker, auth card or dustbag. I will post some pics below. Please let me know what you all think. Thank you!


----------



## Andrea777

My new passenger, love her.


----------



## casseyelsie

blueangel22 said:


> Hello ladies! I just want to ask if you have ever seen a classic with a reissue chain. I received a bag from my sister, who got it from her husband's aunt who's a purse collector. The aunt just died so there's no one to ask if it's authentic or not. I can't put it up for authentication because it doesn't have a sticker, auth card or dustbag. I will post some pics below. Please let me know what you all think. Thank you!




I've seen classic with reissue chain on online preloved site, but I can't remember which site.  I was also wondering about the authenticity when I saw it.


----------



## pennypenny

Im having dilemma on buying a chanel bag from a consignment shop. Tomorrow Im picking up a chanel 2.55 jumbo, which the shop says it's authentic and new (user never carried). It's cheaper than buying a brand new, but too much if you're unknowingly buying a fake one. Did some research about the shop and I don't see any negative feedback so far. However nowadays even the online authenticity services are saying they cannot authenticate newer versions of classic flaps (15xxxxxx / 17xxxxxxxx onwards) via photo submission anymore due to very good quality of fakes recently. 

Am I the only only one having this dilemma? am i being too paranoid? i don't want my 5000 bucks go to waste, at the same time I cannot afford a bnew and i badly want it!! :cry:


----------



## CaribeanQueen

pennypenny said:


> Im having dilemma on buying a chanel bag from a consignment shop. Tomorrow Im picking up a chanel 2.55 jumbo, which the shop says it's authentic and new (user never carried). It's cheaper than buying a brand new, but too much if you're unknowingly buying a fake one. Did some research about the shop and I don't see any negative feedback so far. However nowadays even the online authenticity services are saying they cannot authenticate newer versions of classic flaps (15xxxxxx / 17xxxxxxxx onwards) via photo submission anymore due to very good quality of fakes recently.
> 
> Am I the only only one having this dilemma? am i being too paranoid? i don't want my 5000 bucks go to waste, at the same time I cannot afford a bnew and i badly want it!! :cry:




Is the consignment shop price $5000? I think you would try to save up the remaining amount for a new one from the boutique since it is not much savings between the consignment shop price and the new bag. For the 2.55 Jumbo it is $5500 plus tax new and depending on where you live if in the USA you can order from Bergdorf, Hirshleifer or Jeffrey's and save on taxes.  I hope this helps.


----------



## pennypenny

CaribeanQueen said:


> Is the consignment shop price $5000? I think you would try to save up the remaining amount for a new one from the boutique since it is not much savings between the consignment shop price and the new bag. For the 2.55 Jumbo it is $5500 plus tax new and depending on where you live if in the USA you can order from Bergdorf, Hirshleifer or Jeffrey's and save on taxes.  I hope this helps.




Thanks for your input. Exactly what I'm thinking also but, Chanel so expensive I want so get it in lower price possible. Yes it's the consignment shop price. Im in Singapore and the price is S$5800. Bnew here is S$7450.


----------



## kittymoomoo

pennypenny said:


> Im having dilemma on buying a chanel bag from a consignment shop. Tomorrow Im picking up a chanel 2.55 jumbo, which the shop says it's authentic and new (user never carried). It's cheaper than buying a brand new, but too much if you're unknowingly buying a fake one. Did some research about the shop and I don't see any negative feedback so far. However nowadays even the online authenticity services are saying they cannot authenticate newer versions of classic flaps (15xxxxxx / 17xxxxxxxx onwards) via photo submission anymore due to very good quality of fakes recently.
> 
> Am I the only only one having this dilemma? am i being too paranoid? i don't want my 5000 bucks go to waste, at the same time I cannot afford a bnew and i badly want it!! :cry:



Hi penny, have you tried authenticate4u.com.  It's my understanding they will help with newer bags. Don't rush into this, you can always find jumbos in the preloved market. Check out the "recommended online consignment " thread.  I know it's hard to be patient but you don't want to lose your money if it's a fake. They should be willing work with you on this. If not walk away and save your money.


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi penny, have you tried authenticate4u.com.  It's my understanding they will help with newer bags. Don't rush into this, you can always find jumbos in the preloved market. Check out the "recommended online consignment " thread.  I know it's hard to be patient but you don't want to lose your money if it's a fake. They should be willing work with you on this. If not walk away and save your money.



I agree, it doesn't even sound like you are getting a great deal.  I would save up for a new one or at least get it authenticated first before purchasing.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone

I'm thinking of buying this boy bag. Has any one seen this in the store? And what are your opinions on it? I have been wanting to buy the boy bag, but I want a limited edition piece so I thought this I would fit the bill. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## niccin804

pennypenny said:


> Im having dilemma on buying a chanel bag from a consignment shop. Tomorrow Im picking up a chanel 2.55 jumbo, which the shop says it's authentic and new (user never carried). It's cheaper than buying a brand new, but too much if you're unknowingly buying a fake one. Did some research about the shop and I don't see any negative feedback so far. However nowadays even the online authenticity services are saying they cannot authenticate newer versions of classic flaps (15xxxxxx / 17xxxxxxxx onwards) via photo submission anymore due to very good quality of fakes recently.
> 
> Am I the only only one having this dilemma? am i being too paranoid? i don't want my 5000 bucks go to waste, at the same time I cannot afford a bnew and i badly want it!! :cry:




Another option, if consignment store will allow it, is to use a good credit card Like AMEX that will guarantee your purchase should you have issues.  This way should you find bag was not as it was represented and "authentic" they will file a claim with store.  There is definitely peace of mind buying from a large retailer and ALWAYS knowing your bag is AUTHENTIC!!!!
I understand your dilemma.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

pennypenny said:


> Thanks for your input. Exactly what I'm thinking also but, Chanel so expensive I want so get it in lower price possible. Yes it's the consignment shop price. Im in Singapore and the price is S$5800. Bnew here is S$7450.


 So from the prices you posted it sounds like it is about 1/3 off which is a good savings if it can be authenticated. Do you know what the serial numbers is? Maybe it can be authenticated via e-mail.


----------



## Yisi

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi penny, have you tried authenticate4u.com.  It's my understanding they will help with newer bags. Don't rush into this, you can always find jumbos in the preloved market. Check out the "recommended online consignment " thread.  I know it's hard to be patient but you don't want to lose your money if it's a fake. They should be willing work with you on this. If not walk away and save your money.




I agreed with your advise too. Don't jump into buying such an expensive bag without sufficient research as well as authenticating the bag first! I personally would save up a bit more to get it from the boutique though. The feeling of getting from the boutique is really different. And you don't have to worry about the authenticity and there's one year warranty for the bag.


----------



## UpTime

Hi gals, just watch the movie "coco before chanel". I love it and love my BOY more when I knows its story.


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, just watch the movie "coco before chanel". I love it and love my BOY more when I knows its story.



Ooh I need to watch this! I don't think it's possible for me to love my boy more than I already do. Lol&#128540;


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, just watch the movie "coco before chanel". I love it and love my BOY more when I knows its story.



Did you watch it online?  I tried to buy the movie a while ago after viewing it on TV but I could only find french versions.  Good movie tho.


----------



## UpTime

gail13 said:


> Did you watch it online?  I tried to buy the movie a while ago after viewing it on TV but I could only find french versions.  Good movie tho.



I have no idea how my husband did. He downloaded it and then found subtitle then put them together . it works.


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello everyone x
I bought my first Chanel accesory .. its such a cute , little item ...but I thought I would share my happiness with you xx Its sitting nicely in the box with ribbon and camellia flower on the top ... I don't want to open it ! ..omg  I think I will keep  my goodie in the box for the next few days  haha  resents


----------



## Dluvch

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello everyone x
> I bought my first Chanel accesory .. its such a cute , little item ...but I thought I would share my happiness with you xx Its sitting nicely in the box with ribbon and camellia flower on the top ... I don't want to open it ! ..omg  I think I will keep  my goodie in the box for the next few days  haha  resents



Let's take a peek


----------



## UpTime

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello everyone x
> I bought my first Chanel accesory .. its such a cute , little item ...but I thought I would share my happiness with you xx Its sitting nicely in the box with ribbon and camellia flower on the top ... I don't want to open it ! ..omg  I think I will keep  my goodie in the box for the next few days  haha  resents



Ya, lets see...


----------



## Sarenkaldn

as you wish


----------



## Sarenkaldn

I have opened the box  finally !!  I thought i would post it here while this is not a huge reveal


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Ok,  there she is , my small pouch in beautiful caviar leather with silver signature cc ... 
I am in love x


----------



## Arlene619

Sarenkaldn said:


> Ok,  there she is , my small pouch in beautiful caviar leather with silver signature cc ...
> I am in love x



I love it! Congrats on this beauty&#128525; Do you mind sharing the style# and the price?


----------



## LVaddictJT

I posted pics of my new beauty on the chanel forum


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Thank you very much xx   I live in UK and the price for this little one is £245. It is called  a small O -case . I love the look of lambskin more although I am aware that it is very delicate leather .Maybe too delicate for an item which will remain in my handbag most of the time 
 On the other hand , I would love to add to my collection  mini flap in lambskin ...


----------



## kittymoomoo

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank you very much xx   I live in UK and the price for this little one is £245. It is called  a small O -case . I love the look of lambskin more although I am aware that it is very delicate leather .Maybe too delicate for an item which will remain in my handbag most of the time
> On the other hand , I would love to add to my collection  mini flap in lambskin ...



Congratulations dear, I have one in red caviar.  You'll get so much use from this beauty.


----------



## Sarenkaldn

kittymoomoo said:


> Congratulations dear, I have one in red caviar.  You'll get so much use from this beauty.



Thank you     I will be using her tomorrow with my small handbag .I like versatility  of the case , it can be used either for cash , cards or keys


----------



## Bolissawillis20

This is a fake channel. The first thing unless it's the lighting on the pick, channel NEVER MIXES GOLD AND SILVER.


----------



## Arlene619

Bolissawillis20 said:


> This is a fake channel. The first thing unless it's the lighting on the pick, channel NEVER MIXES GOLD AND SILVER.



Yes they do..I've seen the interlocking CC mixed with silver and gold. Chanel has done that with vintage bags


----------



## HotMama2007

I don't think it's fair to call out a bag being fake if you're not an authenticator. That isn't what this thread is about.


----------



## casseyelsie

Bolissawillis20 said:


> This is a fake channel. The first thing unless it's the lighting on the pick, channel NEVER MIXES GOLD AND SILVER.




Wow I was shocked when I saw this comment. Even if I think a bag is fake, I will not dare to say it out here. When I saw super obvious fake LV speedy bags on the street, I never go tell that person I think her bag is fake either! I wouldn't dare to judge authenticity of above bag even if I have same model. Firstly because I am not Authenticator, second I don't own hundreds of I Chanel bag to claim I know so much about this brand. But that's just me. [emoji3]


----------



## pennypenny

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, just watch the movie "coco before chanel". I love it and love my BOY more when I knows its story.


I've seen this movie. I am so happy was able to visit 31 Rue Cambon during our Paris trip last year. I was like "I was there! I was there!" inside my head while watching it. Lol.


----------



## UpTime

pennypenny said:


> I've seen this movie. I am so happy was able to visit 31 Rue Cambon during our Paris trip last year. I was like "I was there! I was there!" inside my head while watching it. Lol.



OMG, now you make me wanna go. Bad girl. :sly:


----------



## czk317

they say that chanel doesn't make real gold plant anymore, how about this year's ones with aged antique gold hw? are those real gold?


----------



## AngieBaby15

HotMama2007 said:


> I don't think it's fair to call out a bag being fake if you're not an authenticator. That isn't what this thread is about.



+1

We don't call out a bag fake even in the authenticate thread (for those of us who are not authenticators but frequent that thread) because no matter how sure we are, we are not experts and in the case calling out a fake bag wrong can be both bad to the seller and the TPF'er. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Yisi

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank you very much xx   I live in UK and the price for this little one is £245. It is called  a small O -case . I love the look of lambskin more although I am aware that it is very delicate leather .Maybe too delicate for an item which will remain in my handbag most of the time
> 
> On the other hand , I would love to add to my collection  mini flap in lambskin ...




Hi dear! Do you happen to know the exact model code for your small O -case? It looks stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Yisi said:


> Hi dear! Do you happen to know the exact model code for your small O -case? It looks stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you  very much    It didn't come with a price tag( strange ) however  I can find a code on a receipt: . O- case A69253Y06500C3906   The  pictures were taken at night time and it is hard to see but the colour of zipper and cc logo is silver


----------



## Yisi

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank you  very much    It didn't come with a price tag( strange ) however  I can find a code on a receipt: . O- case A69253Y06500C3906   The  pictures were taken at night time and it is hard to see but the colour of zipper and cc logo is silver




Thank you so much for the information! It looked absolutely stunning! Great taste!


----------



## Andrea777

So at work..getting a little attitude with my GTT. Hey, don't hate me because you have 10 ugly coach bags in your closet and I choose one black beauty to carry.


----------



## Yisi

Andrea777 said:


> So at work..getting a little attitude with my GTT. Hey, don't hate me because you have 10 ugly coach bags in your closet and I choose one black beauty to carry.




That's the attitude! You go girl! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## HotMama2007

casseyelsie said:


> Wow I was shocked when I saw this comment. Even if I think a bag is fake, I will not dare to say it out here. When I saw super obvious fake LV speedy bags on the street, I never go tell that person I think her bag is fake either! I wouldn't dare to judge authenticity of above bag even if I have same model. Firstly because I am not Authenticator, second I don't own hundreds of I Chanel bag to claim I know so much about this brand. But that's just me. [emoji3]



Totally agree!


----------



## HotMama2007

AngieBaby15 said:


> +1
> 
> We don't call out a bag fake even in the authenticate thread (for those of us who are not authenticators but frequent that thread) because no matter how sure we are, we are not experts and in the case calling out a fake bag wrong can be both bad to the seller and the TPF'er. Just my 2 cents.



I agree I just thought it was unfair for Bolissawillis20 to say someone's item was fake.


----------



## Megs

Bolissawillis20 said:


> This is a fake channel. The first thing unless it's the lighting on the pick, channel NEVER MIXES GOLD AND SILVER.



Hi, first off, welcome to tPF! We hope you find your way around the forums and enjoy yourself. 

Please note, we do not call members out in public about authenticity of their bags. If you are concerned a bag is fake, you are welcome to report it. We do have an authenticate this thread in Chanel where members can ask others for help on authenticating Chanel bags, but the only people who can authenticate are member trusted authenticators that have over 500 posts and show extensive knowledge of the brand. 

Also, sometimes over a forum it is hard to know how someone is feeling when they type up responses - but we always want members to be kind and respectful of one another. You're welcome to PM me if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## UpTime

yisi said:


> that's the attitude! You go girl! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



+1


----------



## Tulip2

pennypenny said:


> Im having dilemma on buying a chanel bag from a consignment shop. Tomorrow Im picking up a chanel 2.55 jumbo, which the shop says it's authentic and new (user never carried). It's cheaper than buying a brand new, but too much if you're unknowingly buying a fake one. Did some research about the shop and I don't see any negative feedback so far. However nowadays even the online authenticity services are saying they cannot authenticate newer versions of classic flaps (15xxxxxx / 17xxxxxxxx onwards) via photo submission anymore due to very good quality of fakes recently.
> 
> *Am I the only only one having this dilemma?* am i being too paranoid? i don't want my 5000 bucks go to waste, at the same time I cannot afford a bnew and i badly want it!! :cry:



No, you are not alone in this conundrum!  I also have second and third thoughts about buying on the secondary market on 15XXX and up.  I like to save $$$ as much as the next girl, but I have to admit - I'm afraid too.

At this point, I'm trying to scale down my LV collection and trying to work extra hard and buy new.


----------



## Tulip2

Sarenkaldn said:


> Ok,  there she is , my small pouch in beautiful caviar leather with silver signature cc ...
> I am in love x



Gorgeous!  Aren't you glad you opened it?  Now, when will you be loading her up and taking her for a spin?


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous!  Aren't you glad you opened it?  Now, when will you be loading her up and taking her for a spin?



Yes , she is absolutely stunning  Perfect size for my small handbags ! ... however....... I have noticed some irregular stitching on one side of the pouch .. I know it is not a handbag but only a small item. Is this normal for a o case to have stitching like this?


----------



## Arlene619

Sarenkaldn said:


> Yes , she is absolutely stunning  Perfect size for my small handbags ! ... however....... I have noticed some irregular stitching on one side of the pouch .. I know it is not a handbag but only a small item. Is this normal for a o case to have stitching like this?




What a beautiful piece! Is the o case stuffed? It looks like it was probably stitched too tight or too far apart, then pulled tight, if that makes any sense. Either way shes gorgeous.


----------



## graceandfaith

Just to correct you: Chanel absolutely does mix gold and silver. I visited the Chanel boutique in Short Hills Mall , NJ just two days ago and saw a beautiful accordion bag-  the CC clasp is indeed mixed with gold and silver as is the handle rings. I agree that unless you are an authenticator you do not have the expertise to comment and condemn an item. Please keep your insults to yourself unless you obtain the correct credentials.


----------



## Arlene619

graceandfaith said:


> Just to correct you: Chanel absolutely does mix gold and silver. I visited the Chanel boutique in Short Hills Mall , NJ just two days ago and saw a beautiful accordion bag-  the CC clasp is indeed mixed with gold and silver as is the handle rings. I agree that unless you are an authenticator you do not have the expertise to comment and condemn an item. Please keep your insults to yourself unless you obtain the correct credentials.



+1 I know they've done that with vintage Chanel too . What a gorgeous bag woww


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> +1 I know they've done that with vintage Chanel too . What a gorgeous bag woww



I have been eyeing that bag-its a re release of one that was popular a few yrs ago.  Made of calf, easy in and out, good price, two tone hardware- what's not to love


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Arlene619 said:


> What a beautiful piece! Is the o case stuffed? It looks like it was probably stitched too tight or too far apart, then pulled tight, if that makes any sense. Either way shes gorgeous.



Yes , its full of cards , keys , coins and cash and there is still plenty space to use  I just wanted to know if it is common that stitching is not "straight " on both sides . It seems that I don't have to worry about too much ... This is how it looks  when it is stuffed


----------



## Dluvch

Sarenkaldn said:


> Yes , its full of cards , keys , coins and cash and there is still plenty space to use  I just wanted to know if it is common that stitching is not "straight " on both sides . It seems that I don't have to worry about too much ... This is how it looks  when it is stuffed



This is gorgeous! Very versatile and hard to get. Congrats Hun!


----------



## Dluvch

Arlene619 said:


> +1 I know they've done that with vintage Chanel too . What a gorgeous bag woww



+2 very angry to read what that person has written. That was not nice or true at all.


----------



## Salski

Hello Experts. Do you hapen to know if in vintage chanel bags on the zipper inside the bag can be written blitz? Thank you already


----------



## Yisi

Sarenkaldn said:


> Yes , its full of cards , keys , coins and cash and there is still plenty space to use  I just wanted to know if it is common that stitching is not "straight " on both sides . It seems that I don't have to worry about too much ... This is how it looks  when it is stuffed




You naughty girl! Stop tempting me to get this cute little pouch! Omg! *resist* *resist*


----------



## graceandfaith

gail13 said:


> I have been eyeing that bag-its a re release of one that was popular a few yrs ago.  Made of calf, easy in and out, good price, two tone hardware- what's not to love



I've been eyeing it too. Would you get this bag over a caviar jumbo flap in black ??? I can only get one as my first Chanel . &#128513;


----------



## tiffany089

i need advice. i'm thinking of buying a chanel purse for my mom for her birthday. she's in her late 50's and she's a very casual dresser. i don't think she would like the classic flap or anything too crazy. i was leaning toward a GST but i heard they are discontinued? is there anything like the GST in looks and in price that chanel currently carries? i'm planning on going to a boutique sometime next month (when i find the time!) to see what they have in stock. if i can't find anything, i may just have to get her something from LV, but i already bought her something from LV, so i wanted to introduce her to something else now.


----------



## SouthTampa

tiffany089 said:


> i need advice. i'm thinking of buying a chanel purse for my mom for her birthday. she's in her late 50's and she's a very casual dresser. i don't think she would like the classic flap or anything too crazy. i was leaning toward a GST but i heard they are discontinued? is there anything like the GST in looks and in price that chanel currently carries? i'm planning on going to a boutique sometime next month (when i find the time!) to see what they have in stock. if i can't find anything, i may just have to get her something from LV, but i already bought her something from LV, so i wanted to introduce her to something else now.


Have you considered a Chanel wallet?


----------



## tiffany089

SouthTampa said:


> Have you considered a Chanel wallet?




not really. i did think about the woc, but i don't think she would use it much. her favorite purse to use in a black MK tote with silver hardware. so i'm leaning toward a tote of some kind.


----------



## San2222

tiffany089 said:


> not really. i did think about the woc, but i don't think she would use it much. her favorite purse to use in a black MK tote with silver hardware. so i'm leaning toward a tote of some kind.




There's quite a few totes for act 1, def drop by stores to find one!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tiffany089 said:


> i need advice. i'm thinking of buying a chanel purse for my mom for her birthday. she's in her late 50's and she's a very casual dresser. i don't think she would like the classic flap or anything too crazy. i was leaning toward a GST but i heard they are discontinued? is there anything like the GST in looks and in price that chanel currently carries? i'm planning on going to a boutique sometime next month (when i find the time!) to see what they have in stock. if i can't find anything, i may just have to get her something from LV, but i already bought her something from LV, so i wanted to introduce her to something else now.




How sweet of u to be buying a chanel bag for ur moms birthday! Very thoughtful! How about the cerf tote? Since you mentioned she already carries a tote, the cerf tote may be a great option. It's priced around USD 3000 similar to GST which is USD 2900. May be you can check the cerf tote clubhouse thread for more info? All the very best. And whatever u decide I am sure ur mom will love it because it came from her thoughtful daughter [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## gail13

graceandfaith said:


> I've been eyeing it too. Would you get this bag over a caviar jumbo flap in black ??? I can only get one as my first Chanel . &#128513;



I think I'd get the jumbo since it will keep going up in price-a seasonal will always be around so to speak.


----------



## gail13

There is a soft tote replacement for the GST, or so I was told by the SA in Neimans.  I think it was called simply 'shopping tote'.  It was a soft sided tote, not as bulky as the GST and lined in leather.


----------



## graceandfaith

gail13 said:


> I think I'd get the jumbo since it will keep going up in price-a seasonal will always be around so to speak.



Very good point. Thank you !!! Didn't even think of that!!! 
I'm so on the fence. My dream bag is a cobalt blue caviar jumbo but who knows when that's going to ever come back. I'm thinking of getting a jumbo black caviar with silver hardware because although I don't mind waiting for a blue , the prices will continue to go up. They might be up to $8000 by the time the blue comes back around. Do you agree ?


----------



## tiffany089

thanks everyone for the suggestions! i hope she'll like whatever i end up finding for her.


----------



## gail13

graceandfaith said:


> Very good point. Thank you !!! Didn't even think of that!!!
> I'm so on the fence. My dream bag is a cobalt blue caviar jumbo but who knows when that's going to ever come back. I'm thinking of getting a jumbo black caviar with silver hardware because although I don't mind waiting for a blue , the prices will continue to go up. They might be up to $8000 by the time the blue comes back around. Do you agree ?



I hope not that high, but yes I would go for the classic black now.


----------



## graceandfaith

gail13 said:


> I hope not that high, but yes I would go for the classic black now.



Thanks for the advice. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## pennypenny

Tulip2 said:


> No, you are not alone in this conundrum!  I also have second and third thoughts about buying on the secondary market on 15XXX and up.  I like to save $$$ as much as the next girl, but I have to admit - I'm afraid too.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I'm trying to scale down my LV collection and trying to work extra hard and buy new.




I ended cancelling the purchase. Somehow I feel relieved. Maybe it's really not for me yet. Let's not lose hope finding that right Chanel. Second hand market or brand new. We'll get it. &#128522; (good vibes)


----------



## hypnotiq

Hi everyone, I just want to vent. My hubby can't really understand why it's affecting me so much lol but yea today, I received my boy woc. I thought the search was over. But to my dismay, one of the stitches on the side is broken :cry: I'm crushed


----------



## UpTime

hypnotiq said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to vent. My hubby can't really understand why it's affecting me so much lol but yea today, I received my boy woc. I thought the search was over. But to my dismay, one of the stitches on the side is broken :cry: I'm crushed



I'm sorry.


----------



## hypnotiq

UpTime said:


> I'm sorry.



Thank you, Uptime. On a happier note, I received my espadrilles today


----------



## kittymoomoo

hypnotiq said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to vent. My hubby can't really understand why it's affecting me so much lol but yea today, I received my boy woc. I thought the search was over. But to my dismay, one of the stitches on the side is broken :cry: I'm crushed



He should be happy that you found it before it becomes worse. I'm so sorry that happened, I'm sure they can repair or replace it.


----------



## UpTime

hypnotiq said:


> Thank you, Uptime. On a happier note, I received my espadrilles today



Is it perfect as it should be?


----------



## hypnotiq

kittymoomoo said:


> He should be happy that you found it before it becomes worse. I'm so sorry that happened, I'm sure they can repair or replace it.



Hi kittymoomoo! He is actually glad that I caught it. In fact, he was trying to console me by telling me that I should be happy I caught it before it got worse. What I meant was, he can't understand why I'm depressed; after all, it's just a purse hehe well I guess it's because I've been wanting one so bad. Anyway, I've decided I'm going to return it. Someday, I'll find the perfect one 



UpTime said:


> Is it perfect as it should be?



Yes! No problems this time **big smile**


----------



## kittymoomoo

hypnotiq said:


> Hi kittymoomoo! He is actually glad that I caught it. In fact, he was trying to console me by telling me that I should be happy I caught it before it got worse. What I meant was, he can't understand why I'm depressed; after all, it's just a purse hehe well I guess it's because I've been wanting one so bad. Anyway, I've decided I'm going to return it. Someday, I'll find the perfect one
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! No problems this time **big smile**



Aww what a sweetheart he is to console you. Sometimes my husband doesn't understand how emotionally I'm connected to my bags. I'm so happy he's understanding. I truly hope you'll get your new woc real soon dear.


----------



## Dluvch

hypnotiq said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to vent. My hubby can't really understand why it's affecting me so much lol but yea today, I received my boy woc. I thought the search was over. But to my dismay, one of the stitches on the side is broken :cry: I'm crushed



Is it lambskin or caviar?  I'll ask my SA to keep an eye out for you.


----------



## hypnotiq

kittymoomoo said:


> Aww what a sweetheart he is to console you. Sometimes my husband doesn't understand how emotionally I'm connected to my bags. I'm so happy he's understanding. I truly hope you'll get your new woc real soon dear.



Thank you for your kind words 



Dira919 said:


> Is it lambskin or caviar?  I'll ask my SA to keep an eye out for you.



It's calfskin. Thank you so much for caring


----------



## UpTime

I walked in NM today and checked in with my SA. She was introducing me a mini then I heard someone asked questions from my back. I continued studying the bag while my SA looked up to answer questions. For like half minute after that, I also looked up and turned around. OMG, I saw someone I did not plan or prepared to meet. I turned back to the shelf, dropped the bag in SA's hands, and.....just walked. I just walked, and walked as far as fast as I could. Then I realized I was at the door to the wrong exit. But I couldn't turn around to meet the person, so I turned and walked to the side of the store. I got into the shoes area where I ended up with 3 pairs if final mark down price. My heart jumped so hard and costantly for more than an hour. I got home telling my mom who I just met. I lost myself for a short time uncontrollably. What a shopping day. Oh, I texted my SA to apology. She unsderstood. I feel bad for how I acted to her.


----------



## TChip5

UpTime said:


> I walked in NM today and checked in with my SA. She was introducing me a mini then I heard someone asked questions from my back. I continued studying the bag while my SA looked up to answer questions. For like half minute after that, I also looked up and turned around. OMG, I saw someone I did not plan or prepared to meet. I turned back to the shelf, dropped the bag in SA's hands, and.....just walked. I just walked, and walked as far as fast as I could. Then I realized I was at the door to the wrong exit. But I couldn't turn around to meet the person, so I turned and walked to the side of the store. I got into the shoes area where I ended up with 3 pairs if final mark down price. My heart jumped so hard and costantly for more than an hour. I got home telling my mom who I just met. I lost myself for a short time uncontrollably. What a shopping day. Oh, I texted my SA to apology. She unsderstood. I feel bad for how I acted to her.


Hi,
Who did you meet?


----------



## newcalimommy

UpTime said:


> I walked in NM today and checked in with my SA. She was introducing me a mini then I heard someone asked questions from my back. I continued studying the bag while my SA looked up to answer questions. For like half minute after that, I also looked up and turned around. OMG, I saw someone I did not plan or prepared to meet. I turned back to the shelf, dropped the bag in SA's hands, and.....just walked. I just walked, and walked as far as fast as I could. Then I realized I was at the door to the wrong exit. But I couldn't turn around to meet the person, so I turned and walked to the side of the store. I got into the shoes area where I ended up with 3 pairs if final mark down price. My heart jumped so hard and costantly for more than an hour. I got home telling my mom who I just met. I lost myself for a short time uncontrollably. What a shopping day. Oh, I texted my SA to apology. She unsderstood. I feel bad for how I acted to her.




Yeah who did you meet? Are u ok?


----------



## UpTime

TChip5 said:


> Hi,
> Who did you meet?



You probably think it was an Ex. No, a family member whom hurted my family emotionally. I heard indirect apology (although there was maybe a direct one through email but I blocked this mail so I didnt get it) but in my heart, I know I just can't forgive yet. Not for now...so I really wasn't prepare for a face- to -face






newcalimommy said:


> Yeah who did you meet? Are u ok?



Out of nowhere, the hurtful feeling comes back. I know I still care and love. Time will heal I think or want to think so.

Thanks for letting vent. Really really help.


----------



## newcalimommy

UpTime said:


> You probably think it was an Ex. No, a family member whom hurted my family emotionally. I heard indirect apology (although there was maybe a direct one through email but I blocked this mail so I didnt get it) but in my heart, I know I just can't forgive yet. Not for now...so I really wasn't prepare for a face- to -face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nowhere, the hurtful feeling comes back. I know I still care and love. Time will heal I think or want to think so.
> 
> Thanks for letting vent. Really really help.




Haha I thought it might be your hubby hunting you down cuz you're buying another Chanel! Lol seriously though this has happened to me at my local nordys where I ran into a former best friend.  She moved away and we ended on horrible terms with her wishing a family member of mine death and my father in law then actually passed away.  That's all upto a higher force though but she called me the day he passed away and said she never wished that on me (which she of course did). It took me years to move past her and when I ran into her I felt disturbed and left nordys instantly.  Point is Its okay everyone has their moments.  You're strong and the best is to let it go.  I know it's really hard to sometimes but it's the only way to get rid of the negativity inside.  Time does heal, sometimes it just takes longer than you think/want.  [emoji8][emoji8] if you keep telling yourself that in the end nothing's worth it, life is short the past will start to fade away.  The more the person sees you're hurt, the more power and control they have.  Trust me I've learnt that the hard way.


----------



## UpTime

newcalimommy said:


> Haha I thought it might be your hubby hunting you down cuz you're buying another Chanel! Lol seriously though this has happened to me at my local nordys where I ran into a former best friend.  She moved away and we ended on horrible terms with her wishing a family member of mine death and my father in law then actually passed away.  That's all upto a higher force though but she called me the day he passed away and said she never wished that on me (which she of course did). It took me years to move past her and when I ran into her I felt disturbed and left nordys instantly.  Point is Its okay everyone has their moments.  You're strong and the best is to let it go.  I know it's really hard to sometimes but it's the only way to get rid of the negativity inside.  Time does heal, sometimes it just takes longer than you think/want.  [emoji8][emoji8] if you keep telling yourself that in the end nothing's worth it, life is short the past will start to fade away.  The more the person sees you're hurt, the more power and control they have.  Trust me I've learnt that the hard way.



Oh my...really ? That was really really nasty curse. I learn that words come out of our mouths are so powerful, especial negative wordings. It even can turn someone life up side down. So 1) I like this forum a lot that almost everyone supports each other and so far I only hear 1 bad comment. 2) at my brother's wedding this coming week, I will give him & her one advice that do not say things that could hurt the other even when we are angry.


----------



## newcalimommy

Words do hurt and are powerful but not that powerful that they can cause death.  Plus they only work if I had actually felt hurt which I didn't I was more disturbed.  I felt bad for her for being in such a horrible place to actually think something like that and furthermore actually tell me this.  Her karma is her own doing and can't be taken back.  That's scary to me.

Anyway I'm sorry to the other ladies for veering off Chanel as the topic! Back to our regularly scheduled program =)


----------



## mashedpotato

newcalimommy said:


> Haha I thought it might be your hubby hunting you down cuz you're buying another Chanel! Lol seriously though this has happened to me at my local nordys where I ran into a former best friend.  She moved away and we ended on horrible terms with her wishing a family member of mine death and my father in law then actually passed away.  That's all upto a higher force though but she called me the day he passed away and said she never wished that on me (which she of course did). It took me years to move past her and when I ran into her I felt disturbed and left nordys instantly.  Point is Its okay everyone has their moments.  You're strong and the best is to let it go.  I know it's really hard to sometimes but it's the only way to get rid of the negativity inside.  Time does heal, sometimes it just takes longer than you think/want.  [emoji8][emoji8] if you keep telling yourself that in the end nothing's worth it, life is short the past will start to fade away.  The more the person sees you're hurt, the more power and control they have.  Trust me I've learnt that the hard way.


I thought it was an ex-lover that you suddenly met there. To forgive is to forget. To forgive means to set yourself free from the emotional stress caused by that relative of yours.


----------



## UpTime

mashedpotato said:


> I thought it was an ex-lover that you suddenly met there. To forgive is to forget. To forgive means to set yourself free from the emotional stress caused by that relative of yours.



I dont think I ever can forget. But I look forward to one day I can put it aside and hang out like the old days. My parents always remind us to not give up on anyone special relatives. One day I will make it. Thanks


----------



## UpTime

newcalimommy said:


> Words do hurt and are powerful but not that powerful that they can cause death.  Plus they only work if I had actually felt hurt which I didn't I was more disturbed.  I felt bad for her for being in such a horrible place to actually think something like that and furthermore actually tell me this.  Her karma is her own doing and can't be taken back.  That's scary to me.
> 
> Anyway I'm sorry to the other ladies for veering off Chanel as the topic! Back to our regularly scheduled program =)



Hahaha, It was at chanel wasnt it? I think I should go back to my SA and buy something for her


----------



## mallb

Hey ladies what are your thoughts on this bag


----------



## March786

Hello ladies, does anyone have a classic flap with authenticity code starting with 17? If so when did you purchase it?
I'm a little confused, I've read back through all the codes and which years they represent, however it's still not 100% clear to me. I'm purchasing a preloved classic flap, purchased in UK end of 2011, where the code starts with 17, can anyone help clarify that's correct? Thankyou in advance


----------



## mashedpotato

mallb said:


> Hey ladies what are your thoughts on this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062560


I am not into gold however that bag could be the reason for me liking gold hehe. It is very nice.


----------



## HotMama2007

March786 said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone have a classic flap with authenticity code starting with 17? If so when did you purchase it?
> I'm a little confused, I've read back through all the codes and which years they represent, however it's still not 100% clear to me. I'm purchasing a preloved classic flap, purchased in UK end of 2011, where the code starts with 17, can anyone help clarify that's correct? Thankyou in advance



I'm not an expert but from my understanding 17 is a bag made between 2012-2013. If it was made in 2011 it would start with 15 or 14. I get my date code info from the yoogis closet website.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

March786 said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone have a classic flap with authenticity code starting with 17? If so when did you purchase it?
> I'm a little confused, I've read back through all the codes and which years they represent, however it's still not 100% clear to me. I'm purchasing a preloved classic flap, purchased in UK end of 2011, where the code starts with 17, can anyone help clarify that's correct? Thankyou in advance


 Sounds about right to me. I have a Maxi that had just come in July 2013 that has an early 18 s/n. Plus an early 2010 that is a 13 s/n. HTH


----------



## HotMama2007

HotMama2007 said:


> I'm not an expert but from my understanding 17 is a bag made between 2012-2013. If it was made in 2011 it would start with 15 or 14. I get my date code info from the yoogis closet website.



Here's what I was trying to explain


----------



## March786

HotMama2007 said:


> I'm not an expert but from my understanding 17 is a bag made between 2012-2013. If it was made in 2011 it would start with 15 or 14. I get my date code info from the yoogis closet website.




Thankyou HotMama I had checked that website too, which is why I was confused. I went back through a lot of the purseforum threads and some bags do have serial code with 17, starting end 2011. Thanks again for your reply [emoji4]


----------



## March786

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Sounds about right to me. I have a Maxi that had just come in July 2013 that has an early 18 s/n. Plus an early 2010 that is a 13 s/n. HTH




Thankyou Puttin On Ayers, it should be arriving today or tomorrow so I will double check it against my jumbo from the same year. Just to make sure I will get it authenticated at the boutique [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; Thankyou for your reply


----------



## HeiressA

Super super love CHANEL RESORT 2015 collection !

Too bad i was on a long worthy cause trip in Cambodia when it hit the stores . Enjoyed Cambodia alot 

But anyway , really hope that they'll do something like this again .

Might look too 'for the runway' on the models but its actually quite wearable !

They had a few pieces left but sadly wasn't the ones i wanted and not in my size sigh 

Ladies , what do you think of the collection ? 

http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/resort-2015/chanel/collection

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-week/861761/chanel-resort-2015/


----------



## eruck

would I be able to fit all of this in the Woc or small or medium boy bag?


----------



## love will thaw

No classic flap shw caviar in neither Cannes, Monaco or nice  I'm desperate! They told me to call everyday so I will and the Cannes store said they had a guy who will call
My on Thursday so he can hold it for me do they keep those promises? She gave me a card


----------



## Arlene619

eruck said:


> View attachment 3063325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would I be able to fit all of this in the Woc or small or medium boy bag?




I'm not sure if the sunglasses would fit in the woc with everything else, but for sure it would fit in the small boy. I can fit a lot more than that in my old medium boy so you should be fine with that size as well. I love your Chanel wallet[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

love will thaw said:


> No classic flap shw caviar in neither Cannes, Monaco or nice  I'm desperate! They told me to call everyday so I will and the Cannes store said they had a guy who will call
> My on Thursday so he can hold it for me do they keep those promises? She gave me a card




I'm sorry to hear that.. I'm not sure if this goes for all Chanel bags but for the boy bags no caviar this season or next. I did see a small classic flap caviar the ghw 2 weeks ago at the boutique in South coast plaza mall, Southern California


----------



## HotMama2007

I was wondering if anyone can answer my question. I was wondering if you need repairs/service for a Chanel bag and you take it to the boutique what all does someone have to bring with the bag? I'm not the original owner so I do not have the original receipt. TIA


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

blueangel22 said:


> Hello ladies! I just want to ask if you have ever seen a classic with a reissue chain. I received a bag from my sister, who got it from her husband's aunt who's a purse collector. The aunt just died so there's no one to ask if it's authentic or not. I can't put it up for authentication because it doesn't have a sticker, auth card or dustbag. I will post some pics below. Please let me know what you all think. Thank you!


 hey I thought you would like to see Manolos21 on Instagram that Chanel thread post 1501. Classic looking flap with a bijoux chain.


----------



## AnnaFreud

HotMama2007 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can answer my question. I was wondering if you need repairs/service for a Chanel bag and you take it to the boutique what all does someone have to bring with the bag? I'm not the original owner so I do not have the original receipt. TIA




One of the grommets came undone on my preloved maxi flap. I just took the bag in. They took it to the back for a few minutes. I'm guessing to inspect it to make sure it's real. Then they came back out with my bag. I filled out a form and left the bag with them. I don't think you need a receipt. As long as the bag is authentic, you can get the repairs done. What kind of service/repair does your bag need?


----------



## HotMama2007

AnnaFreud said:


> One of the grommets came undone on my preloved maxi flap. I just took the bag in. They took it to the back for a few minutes. I'm guessing to inspect it to make sure it's real. Then they came back out with my bag. I filled out a form and left the bag with them. I don't think you need a receipt. As long as the bag is authentic, you can get the repairs done. What kind of service/repair does your bag need?



Nothing yet but I thought about having it taken in to get freshened up/spa treatment I think it's called.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

AnnaFreud said:


> One of the grommets came undone on my preloved maxi flap. I just took the bag in. They took it to the back for a few minutes. I'm guessing to inspect it to make sure it's real. Then they came back out with my bag. I filled out a form and left the bag with them. I don't think you need a receipt. As long as the bag is authentic, you can get the repairs done. What kind of service/repair does your bag need?


 
Good to know it was that easy. Also one my grommets came undone on a 94-96 jumbo and I called my SA. Turns out they screw together kind of like a nut and bolt. Just screwed it back in from under the flap. No need for a trip.


----------



## Andrea777

mashedpotato said:


> I thought it was an ex-lover that you suddenly met there. To forgive is to forget. To forgive means to set yourself free from the emotional stress caused by that relative of yours.



I thought it was a celebrity.


----------



## blueangel22

Puttin On Ayers said:


> hey I thought you would like to see Manolos21 on Instagram that Chanel thread post 1501. Classic looking flap with a bijoux chain.



Thank you Puttin On Ayers! I saw her post (her bag is uhmazing!) but the chain is different from mine. I wonder if somebody can shed some light about this. But then again I'm not entirely sure this bag is authentic. &#128542;


----------



## Andrea777

HeiressA said:


> Super super love CHANEL RESORT 2015 collection !
> 
> Too bad i was on a long worthy cause trip in Cambodia when it hit the stores . Enjoyed Cambodia alot
> 
> But anyway , really hope that they'll do something like this again .
> 
> Might look too 'for the runway' on the models but its actually quite wearable !
> 
> They had a few pieces left but sadly wasn't the ones i wanted and not in my size sigh
> 
> Ladies , what do you think of the collection ?
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/resort-2015/chanel/collection
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-week/861761/chanel-resort-2015/



I thought was very wearable


----------



## calflu

Should be fine for woc except for sunnies






eruck said:


> View attachment 3063325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would I be able to fit all of this in the Woc or small or medium boy bag?


----------



## eruck

Looking for an old medium black calfskin boy with GHW (preferably from bergdorfs or bloomingdales) Just pm me if you know if a store has one in stock, thanks!


----------



## hypnotiq

eruck said:


> Looking for an old medium black calfskin boy with GHW (preferably from bergdorfs or bloomingdales) Just pm me if you know if a store has one in stock, thanks!



Hi, theres a thread under shopping named ISOlease help me find. You can post items you are seeking there


----------



## urge_to_splurge

Hi there! anybody from canada who ordered online from fashionphile? How much did you pay for shipping and did you pay for customs/tax etc?


----------



## gail13

I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!




Happy Birthday!![emoji323][emoji512][emoji320] what a sweet hubby! Yummy that cake is gorgeous


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!


 What a fabulous hubby you have. He really put some thought in to your birthday. I hope you enjoyed your day and pretty cake.


----------



## Miss H

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!



What a sweet hubby you have, that was so nice of him. Happy Birthday!


----------



## calflu

[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] 


gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!


----------



## luvprada

miss h said:


> what a sweet hubby you have, that was so nice of him. Happy birthday!



+ 1


----------



## Tulip2

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!



Wow Gail this is fabulous!  How unique & thoughtful of DH.  It looks almost perfect and I'm glad it was delicious too!

Happy Birthday!    I think this is one that you will never forget!


----------



## TChip5

Arlene619 said:


> Happy Birthday!![emoji323][emoji512][emoji320] what a sweet hubby! Yummy that cake is gorgeous


Happy Birthday!  Love the cake!!


----------



## Handbagmenageri

How sweet!!! Extremely thoughtful hubby!


----------



## eternallove4bag

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!




Omg!!! What a gorgeous cake!! Many happy returns of the day!!!! This cake I would probably frame it. One of a kind [emoji176]


----------



## _purseaddict_

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!




He is so thoughtful and truly understand your passion for bags. Such a great husband. Hopefully I will meet such boyfriend or husband in future! Lol.


----------



## _purseaddict_

[emoji512][emoji512] Happy Birthday to you! [emoji512][emoji512]


----------



## Andrea777

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!



Not technically perfect? It's amazingly perfect. Happy birthday, wonderful husband treat him well! He'll overlook more chanel in your closet


----------



## Andrea777

_purseaddict_ said:


> He is so thoughtful and truly understand your passion for bags. Such a great husband. Hopefully I will meet such boyfriend or husband in future! Lol.



Honestly it took me 3 husbands, I'm on number 4 and he is the most wonderful man ever, great dad and friend, no chanel cake but several bags. It also helps that I'm 40 now and wouldn't think I deserve any less.  Don't settle for a men with less degrees than you have, always a problem later. If you have masters he better have at least that or doctorate.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow! Cool birthday cake!


----------



## k5ml3k

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!




Belated happy birthday Gail!!


On another note, I have a question for anyone...between a WOC and a GST, which would you choose?


----------



## eternallove4bag

k5ml3k said:


> Belated happy birthday Gail!!
> 
> 
> On another note, I have a question for anyone...between a WOC and a GST, which would you choose?




Would depend on what u may need it for. WOC is more when I want to be hands free like going to the grocery store or out in the park with my kids etc.. GST would be more for work because it can fit in so much! I returned my GST the day I bought it because my straps kept falling off when I tried them on. I bought another tote and these days I use my WOC as a wallet inside the tote when I go to work so that if I have to run errands I just leave the tote in the car and take my WOC with me! Both have their purposes and together they complement each other the way I use them[emoji4]


----------



## gail13

k5ml3k said:


> Belated happy birthday Gail!!
> 
> 
> On another note, I have a question for anyone...between a WOC and a GST, which would you choose?



Thanks everyone for all the well wishes and love for my cake, which is now mostly eaten!  

I would choose the WOC-the GST is very bulky, while the WOC is quite small.  It depends what you need to carry on a daily basis.  I have eliminated the need for large bags for the most part, by having an extra lipgloss etc in my car or desk so I don't have to carry with me.  

Chanel has a few cute totes that aren't as heavy and boxy as the GST-I think they are simply called the shopping tote.  The GST may work for you if you need a work bag.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I see we have a Chanel Act 1 thread this PreFall threAd. I thought PreFall and Act     1 were the same?


----------



## San2222

CaribeanQueen said:


> I see we have a Chanel Act 1 thread this PreFall threAd. I thought PreFall and Act     1 were the same?



Uhm I think they are diff....my understanding is 6 seasons...spring act 1, act 2, prefall, fall act 1, act 2 and cruise....or maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

San2222 said:


> Uhm I think they are diff....my understanding is 6 seasons...spring act 1, act 2, prefall, fall act 1, act 2 and cruise....or maybe I'm wrong


 I can only keep first of year straight with Cruise, Pre Spring, then Summer. I'm lost after that.


----------



## Tulip2

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I can only keep first of year straight with Cruise, Pre Spring, then Summer. I'm lost after that.



  I know what you mean!  I try to keep up... but every year I forget exactly how it goes.


----------



## axelixel

Hi.. please help me.. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-stitching-issue-on-my-new-classic-flap-915906.html


----------



## Doraeve

Hi, 

Not sure if this is the right place to post this? Does jumbo classic flap caviar comes with such a bottom construction? That is, 2 joint lines are at the sides? 
This is serial 13xxbag


----------



## Doraeve

I thought all jumbo will come with a bottom that is clean and flat with just a middle separation line?


----------



## Andy1612

Hi!
I'm on a hunt for my first chanel bag  My HG bag is a chanel jumbo in caviar but I wont be getting that bag at this point. But I have been looking at a cheaper bag the iridescent flap bag (preloved) but I haven't been able to find more info about it, how it holds up, etc. I do love the relaxed look of this bag but not sure if it is a good "investment" 
http://www.thebrownpaperbag.net/col...idescent-calfskin-leather-chic-flap-bag-1989c

Would you guys recommend this bag?


----------



## acoolbag

Doraeve said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this? Does jumbo classic flap caviar comes with such a bottom construction? That is, 2 joint lines are at the sides?
> This is serial 13xxbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075643





Doraeve said:


> I thought all jumbo will come with a bottom that is clean and flat with just a middle separation line?



helloooo me again!
I found this post on tradesy that has a picture of a jumbo flap without the middle stitch. 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chanel-shoulder-bag-black-2166943/?tref=category

Note: Also not associated with this seller! I'm in search of a bag and I remembered yall when I saw this    Also, authenticity has not been verified on purseforum. The seller's pictures are terrible as well  Why do you think people will buy your merchandise if you aren't going to show it in the best light  new peeve.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Did anyone else get a Chanel magazine in the mail? I never have before but one came last week. Fall Winter 2015/16 issue 12


----------



## rakhee81

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Did anyone else get a Chanel magazine in the mail? I never have before but one came last week. Fall Winter 2015/16 issue 12




I got one too-I've never had one before either [emoji4]


----------



## FunBagz

I got one too. I think that means I've been doing too much shopping this year. LOL


----------



## kittymoomoo

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Did anyone else get a Chanel magazine in the mail? I never have before but one came last week. Fall Winter 2015/16 issue 12



I got one too.


----------



## Dluvch

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Did anyone else get a Chanel magazine in the mail? I never have before but one came last week. Fall Winter 2015/16 issue 12



Me too, quite surprised as well. I immediately tossed it as I am on a no spend mode for the next 6 months :banned:


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I do think it is from too much shopping but I did enjoy the pictures. Not many handbags though. So it looks like Karl is doing some marketing. Hmmm


----------



## UpTime

Me too. Got 1. So suprised I hide it right away because I dont want my hubby thinks I'm going bananas with Chanel. True is I am.


----------



## jiawerntt

Hi ladies ! I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I have been searching high and low for a Chanel Boy Braided in white. If any of you ladies is selling or stumble upon anyone who is, please keep me in mind . I'd truly appreciate it. 

PS : Does this purse forum have a buying and selling thread? I have been scanning , but can't seem to find an appropriate place to post


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

jiawerntt said:


> Hi ladies ! I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I have been searching high and low for a Chanel Boy Braided in white. If any of you ladies is selling or stumble upon anyone who is, please keep me in mind . I'd truly appreciate it.
> 
> PS : Does this purse forum have a buying and selling thread? I have been scanning , but can't seem to find an appropriate place to post


 If you post a picture that would be helpful and selling is prohibited on TPF but there is a "Authentic Finds" thread and ISO thread (in search of) both are very helpful. Oh and welcome


----------



## gail13

Nordstrom Topanga Canyon is moving into their newely remodeled Chanel space in about 2 weeks.  They are going to be getting in some exotics around the 20k price tag according to my SA. Bring your wallet (Chanel) 

Neimans BH just moved into their remodeled space and they have some gorgeous exotics and OOAK pieces too.


----------



## acoolbag

I was just told that Chanel Classic Flaps still had GHW gold plated in 18 K. 

And then I got a second opinion. Second opinion said no.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

acoolbag said:


> I was just told that Chanel Classic Flaps still had GHW gold plated in 18 K.
> 
> And then I got a second opinion. Second opinion said no.


 I wonder where this information is coming from. You're the 3rd person that has mentioned this this week. One even bought a bag but not form Chanel


----------



## acoolbag

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I wonder where this information is coming from. You're the 3rd person that has mentioned this this week. One even bought a bag but not form Chanel



my info comes from two SA's. one is terribly misinformed. can any one break the tie?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

acoolbag said:


> my info comes from two SA's. one is terribly misinformed. can any one break the tie?


 After I hard it for the second time I called a large Boutique to see if they had one or had heard on it and they said no


----------



## hayzelnut

gail13 said:


> I had to share the Bday cake my hubby got for me; it is not technically perfect-but it was really cute and I loved the fact that he considered my love for Chanel-the chain was really well done and quite delish!



Happy belated birthday Gail! I love your cake! You have such a sweet hubby! All the best to you


----------



## AnnaFreud

Does anyone own the medium easy flap? Can you wear it crossbody?


----------



## love will thaw

look what happened to my less than a month flap [emoji44][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] in the photo I secreted it by putting the leather in the metal thing but it is broken. The thread just broke? 
I don't live in a country that has any Chanel shops either so this will take long time to solve. I am so disappointed and sad


----------



## San2222

AnnaFreud said:


> Does anyone own the medium easy flap? Can you wear it crossbody?



You mean the ones with zipper? They reach to around hip bone for me. I'm around 5 feet 2.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

love will thaw said:


> View attachment 3089879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what happened to my less than a month flap [emoji44][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] in the photo I secreted it by putting the leather in the metal thing but it is broken. The thread just broke?
> I don't live in a country that has any Chanel shops either so this will take long time to solve. I am so disappointed and sad


 I've had that happen and it is an easy fix with a few stitches. Do you have a cobbler that works on better shoes? Try not to worry that you can't get it to Chanel.


----------



## love will thaw

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I've had that happen and it is an easy fix with a few stitches. Do you have a cobbler that works on better shoes? Try not to worry that you can't get it to Chanel.




Thanks for the tip but I will send it to them. After spending that much money on it they should fix it it is the principe [emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## Lolaxoxo

Hello. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Pink-S...THENTIC-card-and-box-/281352829956?nav=SEARCH


Can someone please identify this bag? (what it's called) 
I want to buy this bag on eBay but i would want black one and in lambskin. I've seen that this type of bag leather that is supposed to be lambskin is a bit different (like less shiny than the classic flap, why's that?) 
Does this bag even exist in black lambskin? 

Please!
I would really appreciate it

Thank you.


----------



## Lolaxoxo

Also could someone send me a photo of this bag in black lambskin?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Lolaxoxo said:


> Hello.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Pink-S...THENTIC-card-and-box-/281352829956?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Can someone please identify this bag? (what it's called)
> I want to buy this bag on eBay but i would want black one and in lambskin. I've seen that this type of bag leather that is supposed to be lambskin is a bit different (like less shiny than the classic flap, why's that?)
> Does this bag even exist in black lambskin?
> 
> Please!
> I would really appreciate it
> 
> Thank you.


 
It's a square mini, one of the most sought after bags. There is a clubhouse for it with pictures. I~MINI~MINI! Mini Flap Thread


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Lolaxoxo said:


> Also could someone send me a photo of this bag in black lambskin?


 Be careful it is one of the most counterfeited Chanels


----------



## maddie

Hi all! My classic caviar WOC's snap button is loose. Gentle lift and the flap is opened. Anyone has the same experience? Any quick fix? Or do I have to send it back to Chanel? &#128546;


----------



## Arlene619

maddie said:


> Hi all! My classic caviar WOC's snap button is loose. Gentle lift and the flap is opened. Anyone has the same experience? Any quick fix? Or do I have to send it back to Chanel? &#128546;



Is it new? Either way I'm sure they would fix it. That's not acceptable at all. Hopefully someone here can chime in.


----------



## Lolaxoxo

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Be careful it is one of the most counterfeited Chanels



Thank you so so so much! I'm new to everything, it's second Chanel bag 

http://i62.tinypic.com/25q8wo7.jpg
I bought this bag on eBay about a month ago but I wasn't able to check it before because I was on vacation 
It's quite different, I mean the lining near logo (sorry for my bad English) 
To the bag that you have shown me but like you see I posted link to eBay auction that has bag like mine but in pink caviar (the same lining near logo) so I thought it's older one, vintage ish?
Because I'm not specialist but the umm leather is less shiny ? It supposed to be lambskin but it's like different but then I've seen some of the bags with like exact leather & it's supposed to be lambskin but it's like I said less shinny to classic flap? So maybe it's older bag it's why the leather and lining is different (like the one I linked from eBay)
I really wanted to get it cheaper so I bought on the eBay now I'm really confused 

I would really appreciate help


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Lolaxoxo said:


> Thank you so so so much! I'm new to everything, it's second Chanel bag
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/25q8wo7.jpg
> I bought this bag on eBay about a month ago but I wasn't able to check it before because I was on vacation
> It's quite different, I mean the lining near logo (sorry for my bad English)
> To the bag that you have shown me but like you see I posted link to eBay auction that has bag like mine but in pink caviar (the same lining near logo) so I thought it's older one, vintage ish?
> Because I'm not specialist but the umm leather is less shiny ? It supposed to be lambskin but it's like different but then I've seen some of the bags with like exact leather & it's supposed to be lambskin but it's like I said less shinny to classic flap? So maybe it's older bag it's why the leather and lining is different (like the one I linked from eBay)
> I really wanted to get it cheaper so I bought on the eBay now I'm really confused
> 
> I would really appreciate help


I think you should get the bag you bought authenticated so you will know if it is real. It looks off to me but just IMHO. Also here is a link to pictures of one closer to the style you bought http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-rectangular-mini-flap-dark-pink-92650


----------



## Arlene619

Lolaxoxo said:


> Thank you so so so much! I'm new to everything, it's second Chanel bag
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/25q8wo7.jpg
> I bought this bag on eBay about a month ago but I wasn't able to check it before because I was on vacation
> It's quite different, I mean the lining near logo (sorry for my bad English)
> To the bag that you have shown me but like you see I posted link to eBay auction that has bag like mine but in pink caviar (the same lining near logo) so I thought it's older one, vintage ish?
> Because I'm not specialist but the umm leather is less shiny ? It supposed to be lambskin but it's like different but then I've seen some of the bags with like exact leather & it's supposed to be lambskin but it's like I said less shinny to classic flap? So maybe it's older bag it's why the leather and lining is different (like the one I linked from eBay)
> I really wanted to get it cheaper so I bought on the eBay now I'm really confused
> 
> I would really appreciate help



The quilts look overly puffy,  if that makes any sense.. it does look a bit off. How does the interior look?  I only own one lambskin bag and it's the boy so I'm no expert.  I'm sorry but I would definitely have it authenticated &#128533; does the seller have the receipt? If it was purchased from the boutique, the receipt has the serial number on it that matches the bag. I hope that helps .


----------



## gail13

Lolaxoxo said:


> Thank you so so so much! I'm new to everything, it's second Chanel bag
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/25q8wo7.jpg
> I bought this bag on eBay about a month ago but I wasn't able to check it before because I was on vacation
> It's quite different, I mean the lining near logo (sorry for my bad English)
> To the bag that you have shown me but like you see I posted link to eBay auction that has bag like mine but in pink caviar (the same lining near logo) so I thought it's older one, vintage ish?
> Because I'm not specialist but the umm leather is less shiny ? It supposed to be lambskin but it's like different but then I've seen some of the bags with like exact leather & it's supposed to be lambskin but it's like I said less shinny to classic flap? So maybe it's older bag it's why the leather and lining is different (like the one I linked from eBay)
> I really wanted to get it cheaper so I bought on the eBay now I'm really confused
> 
> I would really appreciate help



You can post this in the authenticate this thread-please check the first few posts so that you know what pics are needed.    Receipts and authenticity cards can be faked.


----------



## maddie

Arlene619 said:


> Is it new? Either way I'm sure they would fix it. That's not acceptable at all. Hopefully someone here can chime in.



It is not new. Been 3-4 years but I used it less than 15 times I think. Will check with the shop.


----------



## maddie

maddie said:


> It is not new. Been 3-4 years but I used it less than 15 times I think. Will check with the shop.



Just checked at the shop. It cost $130 (approx.  USD100) to replace a set of the snap button. Free replacement if purchase is within a year.  Expensive!


----------



## calflu

Welcome

It's best to have any purchases not from Chanel authenticated and we ask all authentication questions to be posted in authentication thread

Pls read and follow the format of post 1

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html





Lolaxoxo said:


> Thank you so so so much! I'm new to everything, it's second Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/25q8wo7.jpg
> 
> I bought this bag on eBay about a month ago but I wasn't able to check it before because I was on vacation
> 
> It's quite different, I mean the lining near logo (sorry for my bad English)
> 
> To the bag that you have shown me but like you see I posted link to eBay auction that has bag like mine but in pink caviar (the same lining near logo) so I thought it's older one, vintage ish?
> 
> Because I'm not specialist but the umm leather is less shiny ? It supposed to be lambskin but it's like different but then I've seen some of the bags with like exact leather & it's supposed to be lambskin but it's like I said less shinny to classic flap? So maybe it's older bag it's why the leather and lining is different (like the one I linked from eBay)
> 
> I really wanted to get it cheaper so I bought on the eBay now I'm really confused
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate help


----------



## Noller

Hi.

Can any body tell me how much a 2015 model classic old medium size boy in calve leader should weigh? I have looked at a bag and in my opinion the chain is not as heavy as I reminder it should be... Otherwise the bag looks to be a 100% real. 

Also does the silver metallic hardware come in different kind of shades? I have seen one, where the silver hardware is very dark almost dark grey/black...? Also a new 2015 model.

I hope somebody can help me 

Thanks, Mette


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Noller said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can any body tell me how much a 2015 model classic old medium size boy in calve leader should weigh? I have looked at a bag and in my opinion the chain is not as heavy as I reminder it should be... Otherwise the bag looks to be a 100% real.
> 
> Also does the silver metallic hardware come in different kind of shades? I have seen one, where the silver hardware is very dark almost dark grey/black...? Also a new 2015 model.
> 
> I hope somebody can help me
> 
> Thanks, Mette




I don't know how much a real boy weights but I have seen a lot of fake boys.


----------



## Andrea777

Just sold my chocolate bar small tote to lady with 0 on eBay she will never pay, why do people bother? drives me crazy.


----------



## Handbagmenageri

I'm 5'7 and I'm wondering if jumbo is the only size I should purchase? I only have vintage Chanel but was thinking of a chevron m/l. Would that be too small?


----------



## Andrea777

Andrea777 said:


> Just sold my chocolate bar small tote to lady with 0 on eBay she will never pay, why do people bother? drives me crazy.



Of course she email me too expensive and changed her mind, why is that allowed!


----------



## Tuned83

I really want chanel to to compact wallets with an area to keep notes.


----------



## calflu

No...wocs minis should be all good on you!!!





Handbagmenageri said:


> I'm 5'7 and I'm wondering if jumbo is the only size I should purchase? I only have vintage Chanel but was thinking of a chevron m/l. Would that be too small?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Do people really think that they are going to get a "Brand New Chanel Classic Flap" for half price? What do you think is going to be in the box? Rant over!


----------



## Tuned83

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Do people really think that they are going to get a "Brand New Chanel Classic Flap" for half price? What do you think is going to be in the box? Rant over!




This made me laugh out loud  I understand ur frustration but still grateful for ur input on the AT chanel thread


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Tuned83 said:


> This made me laugh out loud  I understand ur frustration but still grateful for ur input on the AT chanel thread


 Thank you it just hurts to hear them report later that they were scammed out of thousands of dollars.


----------



## gail13

Is there anyone who has the City Rock bag give me some input?  I know it's not crossbody, but it looks like a great bag and I'm looking for opinions....It is made of goat skin I  believe.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

gail13 said:


> Is there anyone who has the City Rock bag give me some input?  I know it's not crossbody, but it looks like a great bag and I'm looking for opinions....It is made of goat skin I  believe.


 I know it comes in two sizes and was told it wad goatskin. Very pretty bag.


----------



## gail13

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I know it comes in two sizes and was told it wad goatskin. Very pretty bag.



It has made me stop and take a look but I know there isn't much time to consider it.  I always prefer the function of crossbody and shoulder, but we that option is hard to find.  I do like the sound of the durability of goat skin-altho I have never had a bag made from it.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

gail13 said:


> It has made me stop and take a look but I know there isn't much time to consider it.  I always prefer the function of crossbody and shoulder, but we that option is hard to find.  I do like the sound of the durability of goat skin-altho I have never had a bag made from it.


 My SA sent some modeling pics and I posted them in the GST Club


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know which store/location carried the black lambskin CF with Ruthenium Hardware (The bag with the black interior )?  Also if anyone  knows from which year /season it is? ?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## calflu

Do you have a pic of it? 





gail13 said:


> Is there anyone who has the City Rock bag give me some input?  I know it's not crossbody, but it looks like a great bag and I'm looking for opinions....It is made of goat skin I  believe.


----------



## gail13

calflu said:


> Do you have a pic of it?



I borrowed this from Brag My Bag


----------



## calflu

I saw modeling shots in GST club!!


Very nice but I like another one that's coming up in fall act 2

They are called city shopping and they are zipped totes







gail13 said:


> I borrowed this from Brag My Bag


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this from Brag My Bag


 This is the City Rocks flap in dark  silver. I think this is a beautiful bag and good price. I bought a clutch in this color and love it.


----------



## Livi777

Hi dear all,

I've been noticing that the quilting on the left side of medium flap does not aligned with body of the bag. 

I'm about to get mine after waiting for several months and I'm worry that it is not normal. This happens on most of new bags that I've been seeing on PF.

Can you advice? Thanks!


----------



## FunBagz

Livi777 said:


> Hi dear all,
> 
> I've been noticing that the quilting on the left side of medium flap does not aligned with body of the bag.
> 
> I'm about to get mine after waiting for several months and I'm worry that it is not normal. This happens on most of new bags that I've been seeing on PF.
> 
> Can you advice? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098018



Someone else with more knowledge might want to chime in on this, but in my experience the quilts can look off in photos based on the angle that the photo is taken when in fact the quilting is perfectly in line on the bag when looking at it straight on without tricky camera angles.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Does anyone think that this blue reminds them of the 10C bleu Roi?  The one that got away from me in a Maxi.


----------



## divababe

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Does anyone think that this blue reminds them of the 10C bleu Roi?  The one that got away from me in a Maxi.




This looked lighter to me (it may be the photo). The 10c looks richer and deeper in blue.


----------



## divababe

So....I was browsing the evil bay trying to see what's out there and whether to purchase a vintage...as I was browsing...there's one seller mcy_intl who has all the hottest and most sold out bags out there...how did they get all the items? I need to know their secret!


----------



## auntynat

I was wondering the same thing, I am contemplating three and need to narrow it down to one but keep wondering how all these bags from different seasons have come to be in one place!


----------



## divababe

auntynat said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I am contemplating three and need to narrow it down to one but keep wondering how all these bags from different seasons have come to be in one place!




I know right? It's crazy!!! I am jealous of the bags that the seller has!!!


----------



## Tulip2

Livi777 said:


> Hi dear all,
> 
> I've been noticing that the quilting on the left side of medium flap does not aligned with body of the bag.
> 
> I'm about to get mine after waiting for several months and I'm worry that it is not normal. This happens on most of new bags that I've been seeing on PF.
> 
> Can you advice? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098018



I've noticed this too.  Brand new bags in the shop and the front is not aligned.  I just don't let it bother me because I know it's authentic.  Of course I try to find one that is exactly aligned, but if it's the only one available and I really want it I just go ahead and get it.  



Puttin On Ayers said:


> Does anyone think that this blue reminds them of the 10C bleu Roi?  The one that got away from me in a Maxi.



I think it does too.  I wish they would bring that color back in a M/L or Jumbo.  I would be all over that!


----------



## chicceline

Hi all,

As a newbie to Chanel I really need your help. Are any of you familiar with the Casual Journey? What would approx. the price in store and is there anyway I can spot a fake easily? I'm onto a preloved one and it looks really good. The buyer says she has the receipt, but I haven't seen pictures of it, nor the authenticity card or codes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gail13

chicceline said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As a newbie to Chanel I really need your help. Are any of you familiar with the Casual Journey? What would approx. the price in store and is there anyway I can spot a fake easily? I'm onto a preloved one and it looks really good. The buyer says she has the receipt, but I haven't seen pictures of it, nor the authenticity card or codes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi there!  

Well, spotting a fake is tricky especially with the newer bags.  As this bag is a seasonal and not a classic, our authenticator may be able to help you if you post in the AT thread. 

But receipts are easily faked, don't fall for that.  Honestly, unless it's a super deal or you don't live near a store, it may be better to purchase from a boutique or at least a reputable seller.

Read the first few posts in the Authenticate This thread so you know what info to post.  There are also threads on reputable sellers on the Chanel Shopping page and also the Ebay forum.

If you do a search, you will find info and pics about the Casual Journey,  it's a great bag.


----------



## aloveforbags

divababe said:


> So....I was browsing the evil bay trying to see what's out there and whether to purchase a vintage...as I was browsing...there's one seller mcy_intl who has all the hottest and most sold out bags out there...how did they get all the items? I need to know their secret!




Yes Divababe 
She has the so black Chervon mini I want. She has everything. She must have a great SA!!


----------



## chicceline

gail13 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Well, spotting a fake is tricky especially with the newer bags.  As this bag is a seasonal and not a classic, our authenticator may be able to help you if you post in the AT thread.
> 
> But receipts are easily faked, don't fall for that.  Honestly, unless it's a super deal or you don't live near a store, it may be better to purchase from a boutique or at least a reputable seller.
> 
> Read the first few posts in the Authenticate This thread so you know what info to post.  There are also threads on reputable sellers on the Chanel Shopping page and also the Ebay forum.
> 
> If you do a search, you will find info and pics about the Casual Journey,  it's a great bag.


Thanks Gail for the info. I'm researching now and waiting for the pics so I can authenticate the bag. I do hope it is the real deal!


----------



## divababe

aloveforbags said:


> Yes Divababe
> She has the so black Chervon mini I want. She has everything. She must have a great SA!!




She has many bags that I want too!!! I would love to have the same SA! We can only hope!


----------



## Livi777

Tulip2 said:


> I've noticed this too.  Brand new bags in the shop and the front is not aligned.  I just don't let it bother me because I know it's authentic.  Of course I try to find one that is exactly aligned, but if it's the only one available and I really want it I just go ahead and get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it does too.  I wish they would bring that color back in a M/L or Jumbo.  I would be all over that!




Just got mine and it looks great! I waited 5 months for this as 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
special order. I'm so happy that I don't have to search/wait for another one! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Shan29

Hi hi, first time posting here. Any one has experience buying from fashionhpile? And also what is the current pice of a chanel extra mini now? Im in loveeeeee with the metallic goatskin mini but I thought the price is above what we can find in boutiques now. Any comments? 

http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-metallic-goatskin-quilted-mini-flap-pink-87173

Please advise if this is a good buy!!


----------



## gail13

Shan29 said:


> Hi hi, first time posting here. Any one has experience buying from fashionhpile? And also what is the current pice of a chanel extra mini now? Im in loveeeeee with the metallic goatskin mini but I thought the price is above what we can find in boutiques now. Any comments?
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-metallic-goatskin-quilted-mini-flap-pink-87173
> 
> Please advise if this is a good buy!!



I saw this and love the color!


----------



## newcalimommy

aloveforbags said:


> Yes Divababe
> She has the so black Chervon mini I want. She has everything. She must have a great SA!!




I've been checking out his/her bags too but the person completely disappeared from evil bay.. Odd there's no listings there when you check mcy_intl.  I wonder what happened.   Evil bay is becoming a lot more difficult for sellers...


----------



## aloveforbags

newcalimommy said:


> I've been checking out his/her bags too but the person completely disappeared from evil bay.. Odd there's no listings there when you check mcy_intl.  I wonder what happened.   Evil bay is becoming a lot more difficult for sellers...




I just checked & she's gone? That's weird. I wonder if anyone purchased from her before? 
(Evil bay) that is too funny!


----------



## chicceline

Livi777 said:


> Just got mine and it looks great! I waited 5 months for this as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special order. I'm so happy that I don't have to search/wait for another one! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## newcalimommy

aloveforbags said:


> I just checked & she's gone? That's weird. I wonder if anyone purchased from her before?
> (Evil bay) that is too funny!




Definitely odd! Yeah I was wondering as well if someone's bought off her.


----------



## gail13

I would have loved this but at $3500 ......


----------



## divababe

newcalimommy said:


> Definitely odd! Yeah I was wondering as well if someone's bought off her.




I kept thinking how big of a mark up it is send checked out all previous sales...seemed like a lot of ppl are buying the bags from this seller!



aloveforbags said:


> I just checked & she's gone? That's weird. I wonder if anyone purchased from her before?
> (Evil bay) that is too funny!




I checked out the previous sales from the feedback and definitely saw ppl buying the bags at high mark ups! 



newcalimommy said:


> I've been checking out his/her bags too but the person completely disappeared from evil bay.. Odd there's no listings there when you check mcy_intl.  I wonder what happened.   Evil bay is becoming a lot more difficult for sellers...




Rest assured that the seller will be back! I asked a question of a bag and they responded that the listings will be taken off while they are gone on a vacation!


----------



## newcalimommy

Ah ok makes sense!! Not sure if I'm willing to pay that much of a mark up but I think they're just covering seller fees. Thank you for the info!


----------



## gail13

They have to mark it up enough to cover fees and their time, sort of like a personal shopper. No reason to sell it for no profit.  With some of these pieces so hard to get, I'm not surprised people will pay for it!


----------



## newcalimommy

gail13 said:


> They have to mark it up enough to cover fees and their time, sort of like a personal shopper. No reason to sell it for no profit.  With some of these pieces so hard to get, I'm not surprised people will pay for it!




Yeah agreed.  Btw I love the necklace you posted but 3500 is steep.  I would wait for it to go on sale lol


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, just found that there's some chipping on my vintage jumbo. I was wondering, is there anything that I could do to prevent it from getting worse? I'm sure I'll be able to bring it in to Chanel to get it fixed but as of right now, it's bad but not THAT bad...so I just want to minimize or slow it from getting worse. Thank you!!


----------



## Cocogirl43

Hello, I am new to purse forum and this is my first post, I bought my first Chanel bag from Portero, its a vintage weekender/overnight bag, same kind Rachel Zoe and Ashley Simpson was carrying around a few years ago, I noticed the CC logo does not  have a stamp on it , could this be a fake bag?


----------



## gail13

Cocogirl43 said:


> Hello, I am new to purse forum and this is my first post, I bought my first Chanel bag from Portero, its a vintage weekender/overnight bag, same kind Rachel Zoe and Ashley Simpson was carrying around a few years ago, I noticed the CC logo does not  have a stamp on it , could this be a fake bag?



Hi Cocogirl, welcome to TPF!!!    We have a thread called "Authenticate This' on the Chanel page and if you refer to the first few posts in that thread, you will see what info we need to help you authenticate the bag.  Many TPF'ers authenticate their bags even though they are bought from reputable sellers-it is another layer of protection.

Vintage bags do come with their quirks and not all are the same.  .


----------



## LVjudy

gail13 said:


> I would have loved this but at $3500 ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100280
> View attachment 3100281



saw that on PSDept but they only showed the back & not the front for some reason.  LOVE... but for $3500 i will be loving from afar... LOL!


----------



## Bella2015

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this from Brag My Bag


I like this bag but i prefer the shopper tote version of this bag.


----------



## gail13

Bella2015 said:


> I like this bag but i prefer the shopper tote version of this bag.



I wish they had made the Rock City a combo shoulder/crossbody.  Whenever they can do that, it makes the bag more functional.


----------



## Marleah

I have a random question - do dept stores ship the classic flaps? I was told by my SA that Nordstrom doesn't ...  Wondering if other dept stores would.  Thanks


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Marleah said:


> I have a random question - do dept stores ship the classic flaps? I was told by my SA that Nordstrom doesn't ...  Wondering if other dept stores would.  Thanks


 I have had them shipped form, NM, Nordstrom and Boutiques. The Boutique I had shopped with before. The only item I had problems with is Nordstrom and Balenciaga. So it may depend on the SA. My NM SA with ship as soon as you give him a credit card.  and he has some in stock as of yesterday.


----------



## newcalimommy

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I have had them shipped for, NM, Nordstrom and Boutiques. The Boutique I had shopped with before. The only item I had problems with is Nordstrom and Balenciaga. So it may depend on the SA. My NM SA with ship as soon as you give him a credit card.  and he has some in stock as of yesterday.




Sorry to interrupt but did your Neimans SA get the camel in a jumbo? I've seen it in the WOC but not the jumbo size.  Would be grateful for any info.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

newcalimommy said:


> Sorry to interrupt but did your Neimans SA get the camel in a jumbo? I've seen it in the WOC but not the jumbo size.  Would be grateful for any info.


 I haven't seen a camel jumbo flap yet just the Boy.


----------



## Valentine2014

Marleah said:


> I have a random question - do dept stores ship the classic flaps? I was told by my SA that Nordstrom doesn't ...  Wondering if other dept stores would.  Thanks



Saks, BG, NM, Hirshleifers, Jeffrey's all ships classic flaps, and everything else.


----------



## Bella2015

newcalimommy said:


> Sorry to interrupt but did your Neimans SA get the camel in a jumbo? I've seen it in the WOC but not the jumbo size.  Would be grateful for any info.




I asked my SA at Neimans yesterday. They don't know yet.


----------



## lovemelon

S
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
saw this gorgeous woc at Chanel. Anyone see any other style made in silver patent this season? Unfortunately I'm too short for the woc


----------



## gail13

I've been in Chicago for the last 5 days and have paying attention to the bags I see being carried.  Anyone care to guess what number one is? 

I saw two Chanel bags the entire time.  I wore my Chanel fanny pack a few times-the rest of the time I carried my crossbody Evelyn.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

lovemelon said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this gorgeous woc at Chanel. Anyone see any other style made in silver patent this season? Unfortunately I'm too short for the woc


 
OMG, this is so cute! Where did you see it of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Marleah

gail13 said:


> I've been in Chicago for the last 5 days and have paying attention to the bags I see being carried.  Anyone care to guess what number one is?
> 
> I saw two Chanel bags the entire time.  I wore my Chanel fanny pack a few times-the rest of the time I carried my crossbody Evelyn.



I predict the black caviar GST and black caviar jumbo ...

Btw: I'm going to Chicago this coming weekend ( we are flying from Oregon to see the FooFighters concert - hubby's Christmas present ) 

I assume there are Chanel boutiques in Chicago? Did you visit any? Worth going? I would have to drag my entire family, and most likely not get anything...but really want to "go take a look"


----------



## Marleah

Marleah said:


> I have a random question - do dept stores ship the classic flaps? I was told by my SA that Nordstrom doesn't ...  Wondering if other dept stores would.  Thanks



Thank You to everyone who took the time to answer my question - much appreciated


----------



## gail13

Marleah said:


> I predict the black caviar GST and black caviar jumbo ...
> 
> Btw: I'm going to Chicago this coming weekend ( we are flying from Oregon to see the FooFighters concert - hubby's Christmas present )
> 
> I assume there are Chanel boutiques in Chicago? Did you visit any? Worth going? I would have to drag my entire family, and most likely not get anything...but really want to "go take a look"



The 'designer' bag I saw most often and I use that term loosely, was Michael Kors.  It was everywhere...sigh....

The boutique on Michigan Ave was great.  I went into Saks and Nordstroms but there were no Chanel stores in them since the boutique was so close.  The staff was very nice there.


----------



## mmaya

gail13 said:


> I've been in Chicago for the last 5 days and have paying attention to the bags I see being carried.  Anyone care to guess what number one is?
> 
> I saw two Chanel bags the entire time.  I wore my Chanel fanny pack a few times-the rest of the time I carried my crossbody Evelyn.


MICHAEL KORS????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gail13

mmaya said:


> MICHAEL KORS????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I don't mean to be snotty, it's not about price.  But boy is that bag everywhere.


----------



## divababe

gail13 said:


> I don't mean to be snotty, it's not about price.  But boy is that bag everywhere.




I see what you mean! In the south, the brand is replacing coach and Tory burch! It's become so popular that every girl i saw carries a MK! They have a tote that's similar in style with LV neverfull, they also have a bag similar to the prada saffiano lux tote, and I saw a similar bag to the Chanel GST.


----------



## March786

gail13 said:


> I don't mean to be snotty, it's not about price.  But boy is that bag everywhere.




I completely agree with you, not very keen on Michael kors at all!


----------



## bh4me

gail13 said:


> I don't mean to be snotty, it's not about price.  But boy is that bag everywhere.


 
Yeah... The similarity of the style to the higher end brands draws a lot of women to it. Instead of spending a lot of money, they can get the look for less.


----------



## BoyBags

I was looking around online and pre-loved Chanel Le Boy bags, and saw that the interiors are very different, especially on classic Black Caviar w/ GHW.

I see that some of the interiors have black lining with a black tag where it reads "Chanel, Made in France," but some have grey with grey, others have grey with black tags. Are ALL of these correct interiors for the black caviar w/ GHW? Does it depend on the year? 

Personally I like the contrast of the black tag with the grey interior, but like the black/black as well.

Thank you in advance for the help!

Xo


----------



## Bella2015

BoyBags said:


> I was looking around online and pre-loved Chanel Le Boy bags, and saw that the interiors are very different, especially on classic Black Caviar w/ GHW.
> 
> I see that some of the interiors have black lining with a black tag where it reads "Chanel, Made in France," but some have grey with grey, others have grey with black tags. Are ALL of these correct interiors for the black caviar w/ GHW? Does it depend on the year?
> 
> Personally I like the contrast of the black tag with the grey interior, but like the black/black as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Xo




I actually got two boys these year one is a maroon interior for a new medium calf skin and the other is a old medium lamb w black interior. I like both and prefer them to the light grey interior because they hide stains better given the boy bags are cloth interior.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

BoyBags said:


> I was looking around online and pre-loved Chanel Le Boy bags, and saw that the interiors are very different, especially on classic Black Caviar w/ GHW.
> 
> I see that some of the interiors have black lining with a black tag where it reads "Chanel, Made in France," but some have grey with grey, others have grey with black tags. Are ALL of these correct interiors for the black caviar w/ GHW? Does it depend on the year?
> 
> Personally I like the contrast of the black tag with the grey interior, but like the black/black as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Xo


I don't know about the real ones as I am not a fan of the boy bags but the black lamb and caviar with gwh and rhw are heavily counterfeited.


----------



## BoyBags

Bella2015 said:


> I actually got two boys these year one is a maroon interior for a new medium calf skin and the other is a old medium lamb w black interior. I like both and prefer them to the light grey interior because they hide stains better given the boy bags are cloth interior.





Puttin On Ayers said:


> I don't know about the real ones as I am not a fan of the boy bags but the black lamb and caviar with gwh and rhw are heavily counterfeited.




Thanks for the info! I appreciate it greatly. I didn't even think about the authenticity side of things (new to Chanel bags). X


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I have noticed that the counterfeiters in my area have started using older serial numbers 13-14XXXXXX. 2010 seems to be the year of choice so there are lots of "NEW" single flap bags and other styles and colors form 10C being sold as replicas. Beware of old bags in perfectly new condition. They even replicated the older tags.


----------



## lovemelon

MaryAndDogs said:


> OMG, this is so cute! Where did you see it of you don't mind me asking?




Chanel in Tyson's galleria in virginia. Think it was exactly $2400 without tax


----------



## Valentine2014

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I have noticed that the counterfeiters in my area have started using older serial numbers 13-14XXXXXX. 2010 seems to be the year of choice so there are lots of "NEW" single flap bags and other styles and colors form 10C being sold as replicas. Beware of old bags in perfectly new condition. They even replicated the older tags.



The counterfeiters are probably avid readers of tpf. lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I have noticed that the counterfeiters in my area have started using older serial numbers 13-14XXXXXX. 2010 seems to be the year of choice so there are lots of "NEW" single flap bags and other styles and colors form 10C being sold as replicas. Beware of old bags in perfectly new condition. They even replicated the older tags.



Chanel was apparently a very avid supporter of counterfeit items, including knock-offs of her own stuff. She'd be happy.


----------



## axelixel

The counterfeit items really scary me. With so many 2nd hand offers every where.. 
I bought reissue #14xxxx and just few days ago the bag have delivered to me. The seller has 100% money back guarantee if she sell a fake bag. But who knows? So I post pics on authentication forum but still no answer


----------



## bh4me

axelixel said:


> The counterfeit items really scary me. With so many 2nd hand offers every where..
> I bought reissue #14xxxx and just few days ago the bag have delivered to me. The seller has 100% money back guarantee if she sell a fake bag. But who knows? So I post pics on authentication forum but still no answer


 
Another option, in addition to our tpf experts, is to get it authenticated via paid online service for peace of mind as well. You may want to check http://etincelerauthentications.com/ You can check with them if they can authenticate your bag with just pictures. I think they may still do it with 14x series. You're not in the US but they take payments via paypal anyway. I don't know the conversion rate but if it is not too much, then perhaps it's worth it.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

axelixel said:


> The counterfeit items really scary me. With so many 2nd hand offers every where..
> I bought reissue #14xxxx and just few days ago the bag have delivered to me. The seller has 100% money back guarantee if she sell a fake bag. But who knows? So I post pics on authentication forum but still no answer


Yes another option to waiting for TPF authenticator 


*Recommended online authentication services for a small fee:*
 Etinceler Authentications (etincelerauthentications.com) - based in United States
 Authenticate4U (authenticate4u.com) - based in the UK


----------



## axelixel

Yes.. already emailed them and Im waiting for good news. Thanks..


----------



## Aschu

Hi. I live in Chicago and work on Michigan Avenue.  You are so totally right about MK.  I walk up and down Michigan Abe and see no Chanel's. My Maxi will be here Tuesday and I aim to change that.  )))
PS-- we do have style in Chicago, don't judge us on MK)


----------



## gail13

Aschu said:


> Hi. I live in Chicago and work on Michigan Avenue.  You are so totally right about MK.  I walk up and down Michigan Abe and see no Chanel's. My Maxi will be here Tuesday and I aim to change that.  )))
> PS-- we do have style in Chicago, don't judge us on MK)



Chicago has tons of style-it's the tourists who are lacking....

I loved the store on Michigan as well as the staff.  I did buy myself a little something, will be posting upon my return home.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

gail13 said:


> Chicago has tons of style-it's the tourists who are lacking....
> 
> I loved the store on Michigan as well as the staff.  I did buy myself a little something, will be posting upon my return home.


 Looking forward to seeing your goodies


----------



## calflu

I agree with you Chicagoans have styles if it's not winter time 


It's all black jackets all over during winter!!





gail13 said:


> Chicago has tons of style-it's the tourists who are lacking....
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the store on Michigan as well as the staff.  I did buy myself a little something, will be posting upon my return home.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

A surprise gift from my SA.


----------



## Allstar1

Nice gift!


----------



## Andy1612

I'm looking at a preloved chanel jumbo soft. Does anyone know the difference between the usual jumbo and the soft version? Because the price difference is quite large


----------



## gail13

Puttin On Ayers said:


> A surprise gift from my SA.



Oh so nice.....I haven't gotten any gifts but would sure like some!


----------



## Dluvch

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Yes another option to waiting for TPF authenticator
> 
> 
> *Recommended online authentication services for a small fee:*
> Etinceler Authentications (etincelerauthentications.com) - based in United States
> Authenticate4U (authenticate4u.com) - based in the UK



The problem is if it is a super fake, the authentication process will say authentic but how do we really know?


----------



## gail13

Dira919 said:


> The problem is if it is a super fake, the authentication process will say authentic but how do we really know?



Super fakes can be detected if a trained authenticator inspects them.  The newer bags are harder to detect via photo's only which is why they need to be viewed in person.


----------



## simplyhappy

I was at the Chanel store inside Holt Renfrew in Montreal yesterday. The nice SA said they're sold out of mini's. I did see black woc's & other tote styles I haven't seen here before.  She's getting new inventory stock on Sept. 8, I believe. But that location seemed to have a lot of various items for being a store inside a department store.


----------



## Dluvch

gail13 said:


> Super fakes can be detected if a trained authenticator inspects them.  The newer bags are harder to detect via photo's only which is why they need to be viewed in person.



This is true.  I meant from pictures.


----------



## aa12

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone here can help me!

I recently just purchased a small wallet ( black caviar flap card case) and I was looking at it the other day and I noticed when I opened the flap it just showed the Chanel Logo stamped and it doesn't say 'Made in _____" I looked throughout the wallet in case it would be somewhere else, but I can't seem to find anything. I bought it at the boutique and It has all the authenticity items with the wallet. I was just wondering if this is normal or if anyone else has ever seen this before as I am not too familiar with Chanel small leather goods.

Thank you in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Melow

Hello does anybody know how much the o-case large caviar is in USD?


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Good morning, can anyone tell me if Bloomingdales sells Chanel handbags?


----------



## bh4me

DrFancyFashion said:


> Good morning, can anyone tell me if Bloomingdales sells Chanel handbags?


 
Yes, some stores have a Chanel boutique in them.


----------



## gail13

I saw these tweed high heels today at Neimans and they had a pic of the flats.  Has anyone else seen or bought these?  Wondering if they could be dressed up/down-I liked the CC in different color metallics woven into the shoe.


----------



## divababe

Reading this article and saw this pic. This makes my want to hug my bags!


----------



## kittymoomoo

divababe said:


> Reading this article and saw this pic. This makes my want to hug my bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116954



This totally warmed my heart !!  I'm going to do the same thing too


----------



## Bella2015

divababe said:


> Reading this article and saw this pic. This makes my want to hug my bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> Awe the joy our bags bring to us  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aa12

aa12 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone here can help me!
> 
> I recently just purchased a small wallet ( black caviar flap card case) and I was looking at it the other day and I noticed when I opened the flap it just showed the Chanel Logo stamped and it doesn't say 'Made in _____" I looked throughout the wallet in case it would be somewhere else, but I can't seem to find anything. I bought it at the boutique and It has all the authenticity items with the wallet. I was just wondering if this is normal or if anyone else has ever seen this before as I am not too familiar with Chanel small leather goods.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any feedback!


Bump


----------



## pjhm

aa12 said:


> Bump


Yes, I have a lavender caviar wallet bought some years back and it has the exact same marking inside the flap--just the Chanel logo.


----------



## Helen84

Hello [emoji4] need help! wondering if anyone has experienced the same as me with slg patent leather? I have barely used the card holder with zipper because i used the caviar one instead. But then when I wanted to use the patent instead, I noticed that the patent is starting to make air bubbles from the inside??? On both sides. What should I do? Options? I bought it a year ago in Berlin and back now for the weekend. Is it possible to fix? Any input much appreciated


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know how to tell what kind of hardware you have? For instance, if your bag is antique gold vs brassed gold vs shiny gold vs distressed gold etc? Is there a way to tell by the tags? I'm so confused [emoji26]


----------



## aa12

aa12 said:


> Bump


thank you o much!


----------



## laneybaby

Long rant ahead:

I'm a little annoyed most recent shopping experience.

My SA placed a locator order for a jumbo caviar flap bag last Thursday. I got confirmation from her and the system that the order was completed on Saturday. My SA said she'd overnight the bag to her store so she could check it out and make sure everything was OK with the bag. FedEx delivered the bag to her store Tuesday morning, she sent me pics first thing Wednesday morning and said she would ship it out that day and email me my tracking number.

I reached out to her yesterday (Thursday) afternoon (because I realize I'm not her only customer and that she's more than likely very busy) to let her know that I hadn't received my tracking number yet. She informed me that she had JUST dropped my package off in the shipping room and that I should have the bag some time next week and told me to look out for her email with my tracking number.   

I'm annoyed that her store is about 4 hours from my home, I paid for the bag on Saturday, she has had the bag since Tuesday and now I won't be getting it until next week. Oh and It's Friday and I still haven't received my tracking number. Oh and Monday is a holiday so no delivery (I think..)

I'm not complaining about her just venting. I do love my SA. I just wish I could have my bag during my trip this weekend. I feel like I'd be less annoyed if I could at least track my bag and have an estimate of when its scheduled to arrive. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning [emoji37]


----------



## ave2sg

laneybaby said:


> Long rant ahead:
> 
> I'm a little annoyed most recent shopping experience.
> 
> My SA placed a locator order for a jumbo caviar flap bag last Thursday. I got confirmation from her and the system that the order was completed on Saturday. My SA said she'd overnight the bag to her store so she could check it out and make sure everything was OK with the bag. FedEx delivered the bag to her store Tuesday morning, she sent me pics first thing Wednesday morning and said she would ship it out that day and email me my tracking number.
> 
> I reached out to her yesterday (Thursday) afternoon (because I realize I'm not her only customer and that she's more than likely very busy) to let her know that I hadn't received my tracking number yet. She informed me that she had JUST dropped my package off in the shipping room and that I should have the bag some time next week and told me to look out for her email with my tracking number.
> 
> I'm annoyed that her store is about 4 hours from my home, I paid for the bag on Saturday, she has had the bag since Tuesday and now I won't be getting it until next week. Oh and It's Friday and I still haven't received my tracking number. Oh and Monday is a holiday so no delivery (I think..)
> 
> I'm not complaining about her just venting. I do love my SA. I just wish I could have my bag during my trip this weekend. I feel like I'd be less annoyed if I could at least track my bag and have an estimate of when its scheduled to arrive. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning [emoji37]


I know the feeling, hope you get your baby real soon!!!


----------



## calflu

(hug)


Days are longer when you look forward to new bags and only told they are still on their way when they are supposed to be with you already!!! Totally get your frustration 


Please be sure to come back with reveal! [emoji1]




laneybaby said:


> Long rant ahead:
> 
> I'm a little annoyed most recent shopping experience.
> 
> My SA placed a locator order for a jumbo caviar flap bag last Thursday. I got confirmation from her and the system that the order was completed on Saturday. My SA said she'd overnight the bag to her store so she could check it out and make sure everything was OK with the bag. FedEx delivered the bag to her store Tuesday morning, she sent me pics first thing Wednesday morning and said she would ship it out that day and email me my tracking number.
> 
> I reached out to her yesterday (Thursday) afternoon (because I realize I'm not her only customer and that she's more than likely very busy) to let her know that I hadn't received my tracking number yet. She informed me that she had JUST dropped my package off in the shipping room and that I should have the bag some time next week and told me to look out for her email with my tracking number.
> 
> I'm annoyed that her store is about 4 hours from my home, I paid for the bag on Saturday, she has had the bag since Tuesday and now I won't be getting it until next week. Oh and It's Friday and I still haven't received my tracking number. Oh and Monday is a holiday so no delivery (I think..)
> 
> I'm not complaining about her just venting. I do love my SA. I just wish I could have my bag during my trip this weekend. I feel like I'd be less annoyed if I could at least track my bag and have an estimate of when its scheduled to arrive. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning [emoji37]


----------



## pennypenny

I wonder if i can buy chanel bag dustbags from boutiques. Anyone tried to inquire before?


----------



## Bella2015

laneybaby said:


> Long rant ahead:
> 
> I'm a little annoyed most recent shopping experience.
> 
> My SA placed a locator order for a jumbo caviar flap bag last Thursday. I got confirmation from her and the system that the order was completed on Saturday. My SA said she'd overnight the bag to her store so she could check it out and make sure everything was OK with the bag. FedEx delivered the bag to her store Tuesday morning, she sent me pics first thing Wednesday morning and said she would ship it out that day and email me my tracking number.
> 
> I reached out to her yesterday (Thursday) afternoon (because I realize I'm not her only customer and that she's more than likely very busy) to let her know that I hadn't received my tracking number yet. She informed me that she had JUST dropped my package off in the shipping room and that I should have the bag some time next week and told me to look out for her email with my tracking number.
> 
> I'm annoyed that her store is about 4 hours from my home, I paid for the bag on Saturday, she has had the bag since Tuesday and now I won't be getting it until next week. Oh and It's Friday and I still haven't received my tracking number. Oh and Monday is a holiday so no delivery (I think..)
> 
> I'm not complaining about her just venting. I do love my SA. I just wish I could have my bag during my trip this weekend. I feel like I'd be less annoyed if I could at least track my bag and have an estimate of when its scheduled to arrive. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning [emoji37]




Ohh I've had this happen to me too. The suspense killed me and drove me crazy [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]. Don't worry she's coming home soon to you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bella2015

pennypenny said:


> I wonder if i can buy chanel bag dustbags from boutiques. Anyone tried to inquire before?




When I got my boy bags they didn't come w the classic dust bags that I loved but I asked my SA if she could give them to me and she was sweet to do so. I guess you just have to ask.


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey People! I have a really dumb question but I'm so new to Chanel. Does anyone know the price of the flap mini in Dubai? Why does the chain (gold) color comes off?


regards
steph


----------



## gail13

Helen84 said:


> Hello [emoji4] need help! wondering if anyone has experienced the same as me with slg patent leather? I have barely used the card holder with zipper because i used the caviar one instead. But then when I wanted to use the patent instead, I noticed that the patent is starting to make air bubbles from the inside??? On both sides. What should I do? Options? I bought it a year ago in Berlin and back now for the weekend. Is it possible to fix? Any input much appreciated



Do you have a pic you can post?  Might help you get a better response.


----------



## gail13

Stephanie*** said:


> Hey People! I have a really dumb question but I'm so new to Chanel. Does anyone know the price of the flap mini in Dubai? Why does the chain (gold) color comes off?
> 
> 
> regards
> steph



In answer to your first question, you can check this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-no-questions-or-chatting-here-428832-89.html

To get an answer to your second question, you might try doing a search in the forum or posting a pic.


----------



## jannececilie

CC4ME said:


> The WOC in red is beautiful.   I happen to see one at Neimans in Scottsdale just last week, ended up purchasing the large Golden Class Flap Bag due to having considerably more room, although thinner than most others its size.  I bought the red, you just can't be without at least one red bag in your collection!!!!   Enjoy



I would love to see some photos of your red Golden Class! Am considering it myself, but wont be able to see it live before I purchase so if you would like to post some photos that would be great


----------



## pennypenny

Bella2015 said:


> When I got my boy bags they didn't come w the classic dust bags that I loved but I asked my SA if she could give them to me and she was sweet to do so. I guess you just have to ask.




Thanks! Will try to drop by.


----------



## Shananana

pennypenny said:


> I wonder if i can buy chanel bag dustbags from boutiques. Anyone tried to inquire before?




Good luck.  Maybe with your SA as a favor.  Chanel at Neiman Marcus in Newport Beach was so rude when I inquired, cut me off-"We have NO EXTRA DUSTBAGS".  The San Diego boutique had squashed my bag into a dust bag that was too small.  :/


----------



## bh4me

Shananana said:


> Good luck.  Maybe with your SA as a favor.  Chanel at Neiman Marcus in Newport Beach was so rude when I inquired, cut me off-"We have NO EXTRA DUSTBAGS".  The San Diego boutique had squashed my bag into a dust bag that was too small.  :/


Perhaps try going back to the SD store to ask for the appropriate size. They will probably give it to you if you got it from them. It does not seem right anyway that they used a smaller bag. 

I was able to get an extra bag when I got my reissue. My SA just gave it without me asking. However, she forgot to put the dust cloth so I had to pick it up separately. Some other SA gave it. She did not really bother to check if I truly made a purchase at the store. Guess it depends on the person.


----------



## Denisecsm

Can all the Camellia experts please help me out with a few enquiries on the Chanel Camellia wallet? 

May I know whether the arrangement of the flowers are standardised or they differ from wallet to wallet?

Another question is, if the wallet is black in colour, is it possible that some have black interior, and some are of other colours?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pennypenny

Shananana said:


> Good luck.  Maybe with your SA as a favor.  Chanel at Neiman Marcus in Newport Beach was so rude when I inquired, cut me off-"We have NO EXTRA DUSTBAGS".  The San Diego boutique had squashed my bag into a dust bag that was too small.  :/



Oh that's sad.. I hope you're bag is sitting on it's appropriate dust bag now.


----------



## niccin804

Standing in line with all my friends at Galleries Lafayette- Paris... I will report what goodies I find.  I've already been told GST has been discontinued in Europe as well... Sheeeesh!!!! [emoji85]


----------



## niccin804

bh4me said:


> Perhaps try going back to the SD store to ask for the appropriate size. They will probably give it to you if you got it from them. It does not seem right anyway that they used a smaller bag.
> 
> I was able to get an extra bag when I got my reissue. My SA just gave it without me asking. However, she forgot to put the dust cloth so I had to pick it up separately. Some other SA gave it. She did not really bother to check if I truly made a purchase at the store. Guess it depends on the person.





That's just unacceptable behavior from any SA,  I've heard the Chanel boutique is going through a lot of changes. 
For FUTURE Purchases Call my SA at NM Newport Beach, she will go above and beyond for you... 
Call/text 714-356-5333.


----------



## simplyhappy

niccin804 said:


> Standing in line with all my friends at Galleries Lafayette- Paris... I will report what goodies I find.  I've already been told GST has been discontinued in Europe as well... Sheeeesh!!!! [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3121700




Hi - your line is huge! Looks longer than Monday's line up. What time did you arrive? And how long did you wait?  I think I'm going to try first thing in the morning next time. [emoji6]


----------



## Bella2015

simplyhappy said:


> Hi - your line is huge! Looks longer than Monday's line up. What time did you arrive? And how long did you wait?  I think I'm going to try first thing in the morning next time. [emoji6]




Is it common to have a line outside of the Chanel stores in Paris?


----------



## simplyhappy

Bella2015 said:


> Is it common to have a line outside of the Chanel stores in Paris?




I have limited history with shopping Chanel in Paris, so only using this week to judge, I would say No. I've been to 4 stores during weekdays and there have been no lines outside the store. Only Galeries Lafayette had a long line like the one pictured earlier. Rue Cambon allowed me to walk right in, but once inside if you need SA assistance with bags/wallets, there is a short line inside that department. But by the time I lined up and was helped, I was the last person and no one else was waiting. I think I waited 5 minutes, it was around 3:30pm.

Once I buy "my bag" I will not keep returning for more, so I can't wait to be over this constant Chanel hunting, lol!! [emoji38]


----------



## Bella2015

simplyhappy said:


> I have limited history with shopping Chanel in Paris, so only using this week to judge, I would say No. I've been to 4 stores during weekdays and there have been no lines outside the store. Only Galeries Lafayette had a long line like the one pictured earlier. Rue Cambon allowed me to walk right in, but once inside if you need SA assistance with bags/wallets, there is a short line inside that department. But by the time I lined up and was helped, I was the last person and no one else was waiting. I think I waited 5 minutes, it was around 3:30pm.
> 
> Once I buy "my bag" I will not keep returning for more, so I can't wait to be over this constant Chanel hunting, lol!! [emoji38]




Thanks. Looking forward to seeing any purchases - I'm on ban island until next year and I need to live vicariously through the ladies on TPF. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## niccin804

simplyhappy said:


> Hi - your line is huge! Looks longer than Monday's line up. What time did you arrive? And how long did you wait?  I think I'm going to try first thing in the morning next time. [emoji6]




I didn't arrive til around 1:00 pm. And inventory strange to say the least. I was looking for classic small or medium with Ghw and one SA would say they did not have while another would bring same bag out.  I usually don't even attempt to shop at Chanel inside Galleries Lafayette or Printemps and usually go straight to Rue Cambon.  

I found that my regular SA in California has pretty much the same if not a few different pcs without the hassle.  

Was in line for approx 1 hour.  [emoji53]. Here's a trick / tip that might work at Chanel Galleries Lafayette.  Go to front of line and say you need to see your SA named AGnes (she is an older women, brunette red lipstick and glasses) and when Agnes comes out say hi and she will take you back... Worth a try...

Did pick up gorgeous LV Vernis Alma for almost $1000 less than in the states.  My tip for LV store inside Printemps:  enter LV boutique in men's section and tell them you are there to see your SA - Kaixuan Hou  #01 53 32 20 60. Super sweet (yes I know this is Chanel chit chat, will share on LV as well)

Good luck ladies!  It's a JUNGLE out there!!!

And if all else fails call/text my SA at NM Newport Beach 
Holly 714-356-5333

She is Amazing!!!!!


New kicks that were just released by Chanel!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## niccin804

Bella2015 said:


> Is it common to have a line outside of the Chanel stores in Paris?




Yep!!!  Usually more so at boutiques inside dept stores. If you are a true Chanel lover you should go to the location on Rue Cambon anyway, which seems to have a line less often. It's the location of Gabrielle Chanel's original apartment...


----------



## simplyhappy

niccin804 said:


> I didn't arrive til around 1:00 pm. And inventory strange to say the least. I was looking for classic small or medium with Ghw and one SA would say they did not have while another would bring same bag out.  I usually don't even attempt to shop at Chanel inside Galleries Lafayette or Printemps and usually go straight to Rue Cambon.
> 
> I found that my regular SA in California has pretty much the same if not a few different pcs without the hassle.
> 
> ......




Hah thanks for that sneaky tip!! [emoji6] I'm not sure I'm bold enough to try this yet, but I'll keep it in my back pocket. 

And I totally agree about your US based SA. Just reading the AFT on tPF and using people's SA info is so much easier than going to each of the stores here. Each store has different stock and of course no one can say when restock happens. 

If you're looking for a black lambskin Classic GHW in a Small, both Montaigne and Printemps have it. I think it's a size Small, but they called it Meduim, price was 4250.


----------



## Tulip2

gail13 said:


> It is said that everything old is new again at some point.  I see the Cambon bags-the Reporters, and I remember wanting them but not being able to spend the $$$.  *I wonder since they are affordable now, if they will ever be a cool Chanel look again?*  Or are they destined to be banished away with the large over the top CC's?   Thoughts?





tutushopper said:


> I think it's a very personal thing.  I don't care for big logos, preferring those that are discreet, so I'd not carry one.  *I didn't like the Cambon ligne when it came out, so I'm not liking it now either*, but some did and do.  They say it all comes around again, so don't be surprised to see them back on a runway in the near future.  So many of the bags from the past couple of years are from vintage bags, down to almost the last details.
> 
> Bucket bags are back in, too, so it really does come around again and again.



I agree with you tutu.  I didn't like them at first and I still think they're not worth the money even if they are cheap on the Secondary market now.

I don't think they looked cool when they were released and they're not cool now either.  But that's JMHO.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Cocogirl43 said:


> Hello, I am new to purse forum and this is my first post, I bought my first Chanel bag from Portero, its a vintage weekender/overnight bag, same kind Rachel Zoe and Ashley Simpson was carrying around a few years ago, I noticed the CC logo does not  have a stamp on it , could this be a fake bag?



I bought this same bag from a reputable seller and I still got it authenticated for peace of mind. I used etinceler authentications.


----------



## gail13

Anyone else anxious to see the Embroidered Boys that are coming?


----------



## calflu

gail13 said:


> Anyone else anxious to see the Embroidered Boys that are coming?




How do they look like?


----------



## gail13

calflu said:


> How do they look like?



I haven't seen it in person yet, I'm talking about these-pic borrowed from the Purse Blog


----------



## calflu

gail13 said:


> I haven't seen it in person yet, I'm talking about these-pic borrowed from the Purse Blog




Ohhh! It reminds me of another boy with similar look 


I'm old school! I like the quilted boys [emoji13]


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Gail13 I just realized I saw Silver and Black


----------



## gail13

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Gail13 I just realized I saw Silver and Black



Hi POA!  I think the gold and black looks better in person


----------



## Valentine2014

gail13 said:


> I haven't seen it in person yet, I'm talking about these-pic borrowed from the Purse Blog



They look like kitchen counter backsplash to me...


----------



## dmand2

Hi all

I would be so grateful if you could share your wisdom regarding the best products (creams, sprays, oils) to use to protect (waterproof, prevent colour transfer, reduce drying/creasing, etc) both patent leather and regular leather (lamb, calf) Chanel bags.

I want to care for my precious beauties properly! 

THANK YOU so much in advance!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

dmand2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would be so grateful if you could share your wisdom regarding the best products (creams, sprays, oils) to use to protect (waterproof, prevent colour transfer, reduce drying/creasing, etc) both patent leather and regular leather (lamb, calf) Chanel bags.
> 
> I want to care for my precious beauties properly!
> 
> THANK YOU so much in advance!!


 

This is the best for moisturizing Cadillac cream or wipes
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cadilla...s_strategy=4&recs_referringPageType=item_page


----------



## gail13

Saw this new color at the Chanel boutique today; it's copper brown in person.  Love the color, hate the price.  I do love the aged gold hardware.


----------



## newcalimommy

gail13 said:


> Saw this new color at the Chanel boutique today; it's copper brown in person.  Love the color, hate the price.  I do love the aged gold hardware.




Omg Gail this is stunning! That hardware is crazy bright but I kinda love it!


----------



## calflu

dmand2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would be so grateful if you could share your wisdom regarding the best products (creams, sprays, oils) to use to protect (waterproof, prevent colour transfer, reduce drying/creasing, etc) both patent leather and regular leather (lamb, calf) Chanel bags.
> 
> I want to care for my precious beauties properly!
> 
> THANK YOU so much in advance!!




You might want to check out this thread 


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/links-to-chanel-care-maintenance-threads-749163.html


----------



## dmand2

Puttin On Ayers said:


> This is the best for moisturizing Cadillac cream or wipes
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cadilla...s_strategy=4&recs_referringPageType=item_page





calflu said:


> You might want to check out this thread
> 
> Thank you so much Puttin On Ayers and Calflu! I'll definitely look into to these and really appreciate your super fast and helpful guidance.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/links-to-chanel-care-maintenance-threads-749163.html





gail13 said:


> Saw this new color at the Chanel boutique today; it's copper brown in person.  Love the color, hate the price.  I do love the aged gold hardware.



Gail, stunning taste AS ALWAYS!


----------



## gail13

How is it that I haven't seen anything posted on this bag-the Enchained Accordian tote?  I checked the clubhouse chain around thread and nothing there either.  The color is called dk brown but it has a mauve/purple undertone and it looks pretty.  I love accordian bags like this that can be worn over the shoulder or crossbody.  I have seen them in other colors.  Anyone tried one on?


----------



## baghagg

gail13 said:


> How is it that I haven't seen anything posted on this bag-the Enchained Accordian tote?  I checked the clubhouse chain around thread and nothing there either.  The color is called dk brown but it has a mauve/purple undertone and it looks pretty.  I love accordian bags like this that can be worn over the shoulder or crossbody.  I have seen them in other colors.  Anyone tried one on?



I've seen this bag on the Authentic Finds thread in the recent past...  my NM SA had it in black and red a few months ago,  it is stunning.  The red one had ruthenium hardware.    If i didn't already have a red lamb jumbo w/rhw i would have snapped the red version right  up!  The only thing i wasn't  crazy about was the chain was narrow  (the one attached to the perimeter  bag ).  However,  it all worked together.


----------



## gail13

baghagg said:


> I've seen this bag on the Authentic Finds thread in the recent past...  my NM SA had it in black and red a few months ago,  it is stunning.  The red one had ruthenium hardware.    If i didn't already have a red lamb jumbo w/rhw i would have snapped the red version right  up!  The only thing i wasn't  crazy about was the chain was narrow  (the one attached to the perimeter  bag ).  However,  it all worked together.



The good thing about the narrow chain is it's not heavy.  I know when I tried on the chain around me's, they seemed heavy.  It was very disciplined of you not to buy another red with ruth


----------



## calflu

gail13 said:


> How is it that I haven't seen anything posted on this bag-the Enchained Accordian tote?  I checked the clubhouse chain around thread and nothing there either.  The color is called dk brown but it has a mauve/purple undertone and it looks pretty.  I love accordian bags like this that can be worn over the shoulder or crossbody.  I have seen them in other colors.  Anyone tried one on?






Looks like you've been eyeing on totes [emoji16]

I've seen this at NM but I've not paid a lot of attention to it 


It seems Chanel has released a few accordion style bags


----------



## gail13

calflu said:


> Looks like you've been eyeing on totes [emoji16]
> 
> I've seen this at NM but I've not paid a lot of attention to it
> 
> 
> It seems Chanel has released a few accordion style bags



DH has been out of town alot lately which left me with some shopping excursion time for shoes and bags.   

I've seen this bag at all the dept stores but mostly in black and navy.  As the chain arounds are popular, I was surprised not to hear much about it.


----------



## niccin804

gail13 said:


> How is it that I haven't seen anything posted on this bag-the Enchained Accordian tote?  I checked the clubhouse chain around thread and nothing there either.  The color is called dk brown but it has a mauve/purple undertone and it looks pretty.  I love accordian bags like this that can be worn over the shoulder or crossbody.  I have seen them in other colors.  Anyone tried one on?




Love this bag, I believe Its the same one I tried at the Paris boutique... The one I tried was cross body and It was a grayish blue color.   I was just concerned because leather seemed so soft and unstructured.


----------



## niccin804

I'm still jet lagged, didn't finish my thought.  I do LOVE this bag just been looking for more structured bags to add to my collection since I do have quite a few unstructured bags now.


----------



## Littlegiraffe

Can anyone help me to authenticate these chanel flats? I got them on eBay http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161817164872 

There's no serial numbers inside the shoes, but all my other chanel flats do!

Thanks!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

During the last days of the GST craze Neiman Marcus lost my handbag for a month. As an apology they sent me 3 orange gift cards. Does anyone know what they are good for? There are no designer exclusion on the back just no leased departments. They expire at the end of September and total $125. :help: Hate to not use them but I don't shop there much.


----------



## SouthTampa

Puttin On Ayers said:


> During the last days of the GST craze Neiman Marcus lost my handbag for a month. As an apology they sent me 3 orange gift cards. Does anyone know what they are good for? There are no designer exclusion on the back just no leased departments. They expire at the end of September and total $125. :help: Hate to not use them but I don't shop there much.


Unfortunately Chanel is a leased department.   Generally housewares is not excluded, so I have picked up some nice table books and Waterford vase.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

SouthTampa said:


> Unfortunately Chanel is a leased department.   Generally housewares is not excluded, so I have picked up some nice table books and Waterford vase.




Thank you! Finally found my SA can't seem to find anything that I could use them on. Excludes beauty, restaurants and parking. Oh and thank NM for giving GC for Chanel purchase that cannot be used for anything. Also have to purchase double the value.


----------



## vivi75003

Hello ladies, I just got this maxi in Bordeaux from Paris cambon shop and I have a little bit doubt on my choice as I wonder if this color fits everyday and every style easily ? Doesn't it look a bit for old ladies ...? I always wanted a Bordeaux bag but once got it I am not so sure ...
Please give your opinion should I return it back ?


----------



## March786

vivi75003 said:


> Hello ladies, I just got this maxi in Bordeaux from Paris cambon shop and I have a little bit doubt on my choice as I wonder if this color fits everyday and every style easily ? Doesn't it look a bit for old ladies ...? I always wanted a Bordeaux bag but once got it I am not so sure ...
> 
> Please give your opinion should I return it back ?




I will b very honest, I loooooooooove this colour and although it's not as versatile as black, it can still work v well in any wardrobe with tweaks, it's gorgeous!!!
Congrats on such a beautiful bag x


----------



## CaribeanQueen

vivi75003 said:


> Hello ladies, I just got this maxi in Bordeaux from Paris cambon shop and I have a little bit doubt on my choice as I wonder if this color fits everyday and every style easily ? Doesn't it look a bit for old ladies ...? I always wanted a Bordeaux bag but once got it I am not so sure ...
> 
> Please give your opinion should I return it back ?




Beautiful bag, beautiful color. I think if you have any doubts about how much you can use the bag with your wardrobe and personal style then you should return it. Is getting a smaller size (m/l or mini) an option to wear on special occasions or getting around town?  Then you can add a black or another neutral bag to your collection it if makes you more comfortable.


----------



## gail13

vivi75003 said:


> Hello ladies, I just got this maxi in Bordeaux from Paris cambon shop and I have a little bit doubt on my choice as I wonder if this color fits everyday and every style easily ? Doesn't it look a bit for old ladies ...? I always wanted a Bordeaux bag but once got it I am not so sure ...
> Please give your opinion should I return it back ?



The color is beautiful, but I am wondering about the size.  If you got the jumbo, it could also be worn crossbody which might make it a bit more 'hip'?


----------



## bonelda

I love the color!!


----------



## dmand2

March786 said:


> I will b very honest, I loooooooooove this colour and although it's not as versatile as black, it can still work v well in any wardrobe with tweaks, it's gorgeous!!!
> Congrats on such a beautiful bag x





gail13 said:


> The color is beautiful, but I am wondering about the size.  If you got the jumbo, it could also be worn crossbody which might make it a bit more 'hip'?





bonelda said:


> I love the color!!



I agree with all the positive comments. The colour is sublime and extremely versatile. Definitely works as an all day and night bag. If you're happy with the size and your only concern is with the colour, definitely KEEP it - it's gorgeous!!  Black will always be available, but this is a special tone that you can make all yours.


----------



## calflu

vivi75003 said:


> Hello ladies, I just got this maxi in Bordeaux from Paris cambon shop and I have a little bit doubt on my choice as I wonder if this color fits everyday and every style easily ? Doesn't it look a bit for old ladies ...? I always wanted a Bordeaux bag but once got it I am not so sure ...
> 
> Please give your opinion should I return it back ?




I love this color but maxi or even jumbo is too heavy for me and my shoulders 

But they are good for daily use if you carry more than essentials. 

I'd pick jumbo over this due to weight. To me, Jumbo fits a lot already


----------



## pennypenny

Bibi25260 said:


> Could be causal journey.



You're right. Thanks!


----------



## vivi75003

dmand2 said:


> I agree with all the positive comments. The colour is sublime and extremely versatile. Definitely works as an all day and night bag. If you're happy with the size and your only concern is with the colour, definitely KEEP it - it's gorgeous!!  Black will always be available, but this is a special tone that you can make all yours.


 Thank you soooo much  I want definitely maxi size as personally I feel jumbo looks small on me ( note I am only 5'5" ) so the size is not the issue... my only concerns was only the color, I always wanted a Bordeaux one and when my Cambon shop shoed me this I was like WOOOWWW....and I bought it immediately, and then when I got back home the other day I just had a little bit doubt on the color maybe too mature ( lol ...I am 48 years old so even if it's too mature it fits my age ...lol ) 
Thanks for all your lovely comments which erased my stupid doubts ~~~


----------



## Bibi25260

pennypenny said:


> You're right. Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## UpTime

Ladies, I wonder when and how I can say "enough is enough" to all my bags. I cant control it anymore knowing I should not buy but I can not Not have it. I stay in my closet for a long long time almost every day for the last week asking myself if I need to let go a bag, which it is. But I couldnt pick one to let go. So that tell me I love all of them, I dont regret getting any of them. But...but...but feel guilty for having so many....blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Bella2015

UpTime said:


> Ladies, I wonder when and how I can say "enough is enough" to all my bags. I cant control it anymore knowing I should not buy but I can not Not have it. I stay in my closet for a long long time almost every day for the last week asking myself if I need to let go a bag, which it is. But I couldnt pick one to let go. So that tell me I love all of them, I dont regret getting any of them. But...but...but feel guilty for having so many....blah, blah, blah...




Ohh I know that feeling but I say life is short and we work so hard so we deserve to splurge and enjoy them without the guilt [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dmand2

vivi75003 said:


> Thank you soooo much  I want definitely maxi size as personally I feel jumbo looks small on me ( note I am only 5'5" ) so the size is not the issue... my only concerns was only the color, I always wanted a Bordeaux one and when my Cambon shop shoed me this I was like WOOOWWW....and I bought it immediately, and then when I got back home the other day I just had a little bit doubt on the color maybe too mature ( lol ...I am 48 years old so even if it's too mature it fits my age ...lol )
> Thanks for all your lovely comments which erased my stupid doubts ~~~


Very happy to help.  I see this as being an amazing bag that would carry you through the work day with style and transition nicely to after work drinks. 

At the end of the day, everyone has different tastes and you need to do what is right for your personal style - and that includes what you feel is right for your age, which is only a number!  If your heart tells you YES, then the answer is simple, but you do need to listen when there are any doubts as these are pieces you want to love for a very long time. Sometimes you just need to voice those doubts to realise your original gut instinct was right!

Please let us know what you decide and post some mod shots if you do indeed keep it.


----------



## dmand2

UpTime said:


> Ladies, I wonder when and how I can say "enough is enough" to all my bags. I cant control it anymore knowing I should not buy but I can not Not have it. I stay in my closet for a long long time almost every day for the last week asking myself if I need to let go a bag, which it is. But I couldnt pick one to let go. So that tell me I love all of them, I dont regret getting any of them. But...but...but feel guilty for having so many....blah, blah, blah...





Bella2015 said:


> Ohh I know that feeling but I say life is short and we work so hard so we deserve to splurge and enjoy them without the guilt [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Oh, UpTime, sounds like you've have one of those days. My solution - buy a gorgeous bag!  In all honesty, I totally agree with Bella2015, and if you've done an inventory of your bags and love them all, it shows you purchase with care and will cherish and use all your bags - just as was intended!  If that ever changes, sure, let that one go. Until then, embrace this wonderful passion - and share your joy with us, GUILT free.


----------



## vivelebag

vivi75003 said:


> Hello ladies, I just got this maxi in Bordeaux from Paris cambon shop and I have a little bit doubt on my choice as I wonder if this color fits everyday and every style easily ? Doesn't it look a bit for old ladies ...? I always wanted a Bordeaux bag but once got it I am not so sure ...
> 
> Please give your opinion should I return it back ?




It is a gorgeous color!!! I usually dislike the look of maxis but this one looks divine!


----------



## vivelebag

UpTime said:


> Ladies, I wonder when and how I can say "enough is enough" to all my bags. I cant control it anymore knowing I should not buy but I can not Not have it. I stay in my closet for a long long time almost every day for the last week asking myself if I need to let go a bag, which it is. But I couldnt pick one to let go. So that tell me I love all of them, I dont regret getting any of them. But...but...but feel guilty for having so many....blah, blah, blah...




"I can't control it," "should not buy," and "guilty" set off some warning bells to me. I've struggled with shopping addiction and collecting/hoarding ever since I caught the CC bug about 4 years ago. Please don't take offense, I do hope that you get much use and joy out of your bag collection and that it has no negative consequences on your financial and emotional wellbeing or relationships. But it can be a serious problem often enabled by the forums, thus something worth thinking about and discussing.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Very happy to help.  I see this as being an amazing bag that would carry you through the work day with style and transition nicely to after work drinks.
> 
> At the end of the day, everyone has different tastes and you need to do what is right for your personal style - and that includes what you feel is right for your age, which is only a number!  If your heart tells you YES, then the answer is simple, but you do need to listen when there are any doubts as these are pieces you want to love for a very long time. Sometimes you just need to voice those doubts to realise your original gut instinct was right!
> 
> Please let us know what you decide and post some mod shots if you do indeed keep it.





dmand2 said:


> Oh, UpTime, sounds like you've have one of those days. My solution - buy a gorgeous bag!  In all honesty, I totally agree with Bella2015, and if you've done an inventory of your bags and love them all, it shows you purchase with care and will cherish and use all your bags - just as was intended!  If that ever changes, sure, let that one go. Until then, embrace this wonderful passion - and share your joy with us, GUILT free.



Such great advice!


----------



## UpTime

dmand2 said:


> Oh, UpTime, sounds like you've have one of those days. My solution - buy a gorgeous bag!  In all honesty, I totally agree with Bella2015, and if you've done an inventory of your bags and love them all, it shows you purchase with care and will cherish and use all your bags - just as was intended!  If that ever changes, sure, let that one go. Until then, embrace this wonderful passion - and share your joy with us, GUILT free.




Oh I love every single of them. I wonder if one day we will get tired of Cc?






Bella2015 said:


> Ohh I know that feeling but I say life is short and we work so hard so we deserve to splurge and enjoy them without the guilt [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, yeah I started with thinking life is short. Then , now I think what if my life will be longer than I thought  of couse I still think time flies so fast, feeling short for sure.


----------



## UpTime

vivelebag said:


> "I can't control it," "should not buy," and "guilty" set off some warning bells to me. I've struggled with shopping addiction and collecting/hoarding ever since I caught the CC bug about 4 years ago. Please don't take offense, I do hope that you get much use and joy out of your bag collection and that it has no negative consequences on your financial and emotional wellbeing or relationships. But it can be a serious problem often enabled by the forums, thus something worth thinking about and discussing.



No, no offense at all. From time to times, we need some one to smack in our face like "HEY, snap out of it"


----------



## cy13497

any opinions about the new chanel boy with handle?


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Such great advice!


Thanks Gail13.


----------



## dmand2

UpTime said:


> Oh I love every single of them. I wonder if one day we will get tired of Cc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah I started with thinking life is short. Then , now I think what if my life will be longer than I thought  of couse I still think time flies so fast, feeling short for sure.


I think that is one of the best qualities of Chanel, especially the 'classics' - they are timeless and will never date. I supplement these with other bags that I know will go in and out of fashion and at some point will no longer suit my personal style, but I am confident in 20+ years my Chanels will still be regulars in my outfit accessorising.


----------



## vivi75003

dmand2 said:


> I agree with all the positive comments. The colour is sublime and extremely versatile. Definitely works as an all day and night bag. If you're happy with the size and your only concern is with the colour, definitely KEEP it - it's gorgeous!!  Black will always be available, but this is a special tone that you can make all yours.


 


dmand2 said:


> Very happy to help.  I see this as being an amazing bag that would carry you through the work day with style and transition nicely to after work drinks.
> 
> At the end of the day, everyone has different tastes and you need to do what is right for your personal style - and that includes what you feel is right for your age, which is only a number!  If your heart tells you YES, then the answer is simple, but you do need to listen when there are any doubts as these are pieces you want to love for a very long time. Sometimes you just need to voice those doubts to realise your original gut instinct was right!
> 
> Please let us know what you decide and post some mod shots if you do indeed keep it.


 I cherish your advice  ~~~ thankssss soooo much ~
I decide to keep it and I start to use her aleady ))


----------



## dmand2

vivi75003 said:


> I cherish your advice  ~~~ thankssss soooo much ~
> I decide to keep it and I start to use her aleady ))


Thanks for sharing the pic!  You are rockin' it giiiirrrrl (and I think you must have mis-typed your age).


----------



## kittymoomoo

vivi75003 said:


> I cherish your advice  ~~~ thankssss soooo much ~
> I decide to keep it and I start to use her aleady ))



Wonderful  !! I'm so happy you kept her. This color is TDF


----------



## SunBunny

cy13497 said:


> any opinions about the new chanel boy with handle?




I love it! Several members have posted pics of theirs. It's such a beautiful bag with the leather lacing. Are you considering getting one?


----------



## cy13497

SunBunny said:


> I love it! Several members have posted pics of theirs. It's such a beautiful bag with the leather lacing. Are you considering getting one?



i already got one myself its my first chanel bag. in my place everyone from their mother and grandmother have the classic and the normal boy. so when i see the new boy i was like is think this might be my new baby i as trying to post pics but the file keep failing to upload 

i got the all black one not the coloured one


----------



## twistandkiss

I am in a dilemma pls help!! I have a jumbo that im contemplating to sell to get a medium instead. Reason being i dont use it much, maybe twice in a month or so. But i love how it fits so much!! It just doesnt seem appropriate to bring a large bag for evenings out. 
Its a great day bag though!! But i have lots of day bag that can fit much more. [emoji24][emoji24] i cant decide. Help!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

twistandkiss said:


> I am in a dilemma pls help!! I have a jumbo that im contemplating to sell to get a medium instead. Reason being i dont use it much, maybe twice in a month or so. But i love how it fits so much!! It just doesnt seem appropriate to bring a large bag for evenings out.
> Its a great day bag though!! But i have lots of day bag that can fit much more. [emoji24][emoji24] i cant decide. Help!!


 
Other than the $$$ one doesn't have much to do with the other. Most day bags are too large for evening bags. Have you considered just getting an evening bag. So instead of losing so much by selling your jumbo get an affordable evening bag. If you want it to be Chanel maybe a foldover clutch $1300-1400 depending on leather. If you're just really unhappy with your jumbo though sell it


----------



## UpTime

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Other than the $$$ one doesn't have much to do with the other. Most day bags are too large for evening bags. Have you considered just getting an evening bag. So instead of losing so much by selling your jumbo get an affordable evening bag. If you want it to be Chanel maybe a foldover clutch $1300-1400 depending on leather. If you're just really unhappy with your jumbo though sell it



I cant agree more.


----------



## gail13

So, the Girl bag has been out for a while now...has anyone seen it being worn?  I saw one woman last week wearing it and it was cute on her.  It made me wonder if anyone had changed their mind or purchased one...


----------



## Rainbowfish85

vivi75003 said:


> Hello ladies, I just got this maxi in Bordeaux from Paris cambon shop and I have a little bit doubt on my choice as I wonder if this color fits everyday and every style easily ? Doesn't it look a bit for old ladies ...? I always wanted a Bordeaux bag but once got it I am not so sure ...
> Please give your opinion should I return it back ?



Honestly its one of the most beautiful colours I have seen on this forum. I find it hard to move away from black but I would buy this colour definitely - its very classic


----------



## Rainbowfish85

twistandkiss said:


> I am in a dilemma pls help!! I have a jumbo that im contemplating to sell to get a medium instead. Reason being i dont use it much, maybe twice in a month or so. But i love how it fits so much!! It just doesnt seem appropriate to bring a large bag for evenings out.
> Its a great day bag though!! But i have lots of day bag that can fit much more. [emoji24][emoji24] i cant decide. Help!!



I wouldn't sell it tbh as you might regret it. I think the Jumbo is my favourite chanel piece as its so versatile. I would either get a ML as well for evening or as Puttin on Ayers suggested get an evening bag. I like the medium o case for evening


----------



## SunBunny

cy13497 said:


> i already got one myself its my first chanel bag. in my place everyone from their mother and grandmother have the classic and the normal boy. so when i see the new boy i was like is think this might be my new baby i as trying to post pics but the file keep failing to upload
> 
> 
> 
> i got the all black one not the coloured one




The handle boy is a beautiful piece to have! And the all black one matches everything  I have been fighting myself to add one to my collection, lol. Hopefully your pics will load soon so we can see your boy!


----------



## helenhandbag

Is it OK to feel a little frustrated to see that the woman who haggled hard and bought a new Boy bag off you at a loss is now trying to sell the same bag for a few hundred euros OVER the current store price? It's a free market and all that and I just wanted to get rid of it quick to get a different bag, but somehow I wish she won't sell it for that much. I ID'd it as I still have pics of the serial number...all I know is that I won't sell to her again.


----------



## gail13

helenhandbag said:


> Is it OK to feel a little frustrated to see that the woman who haggled hard and bought a new Boy bag off you at a loss is now trying to sell the same bag for a few hundred euros OVER the current store price? It's a free market and all that and I just wanted to get rid of it quick to get a different bag, but somehow I wish she won't sell it for that much. I ID'd it as I still have pics of the serial number...all I know is that I won't sell to her again.



Yes, that would bug me too.  Is she selling it on the same platform she bought it from you?  Hopefully you still got a decent price for it.  But yes, it would be a better feeling to know someone who bought it was loving it.


----------



## helenhandbag

gail13 said:


> Yes, that would bug me too.  Is she selling it on the same platform she bought it from you?  Hopefully you still got a decent price for it.  But yes, it would be a better feeling to know someone who bought it was loving it.




Yes she is, and I know from our conversations that another Boy she's offering at the same huge price was also bought from there, so I know I'm not the only one she played well. I did get a decent enough price for it as the platform we use out here only charges a relatively low ad fee, I guess it's indeed more the principle of that if you're selling something you love, you want it to go to someone who really wants it. I won't share too many details here as I should stand above this, but glad I can vent a little here! [emoji4]


----------



## gail13

helenhandbag said:


> Yes she is, and I know from our conversations that another Boy she's offering at the same huge price was also bought from there, so I know I'm not the only one she played well. I did get a decent enough price for it as the platform we use out here only charges a relatively low ad fee, I guess it's indeed more the principle of that if you're selling something you love, you want it to go to someone who really wants it. I won't share too many details here as I should stand above this, but glad I can vent a little here! [emoji4]



I guess that gave you permission to ask for more next time!  We all would feel the same way.


----------



## anilemb31

Hello !

I'm a new member and I taught maybe it was a good idea to say hi on this topic  
I bought my very first Chanel bag (classic double flap w/ caviar leather) last saturday in Brussels, and I'm so in love with it. I still can not believe that I own a Chanel bag 

Have a nice day !


----------



## rakhee81

anilemb31 said:


> Hello !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a new member and I taught maybe it was a good idea to say hi on this topic
> 
> I bought my very first Chanel bag (classic double flap w/ caviar leather) last saturday in Brussels, and I'm so in love with it. I still can not believe that I own a Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day !




Hi and welcome! Congrats on your first Chanel-it's very likely with all the wonderful ladies revealing goodies all the time on the forum that like many here, it won't be your last! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji4]


----------



## anilemb31

rakhee81 said:


> Hi and welcome! Congrats on your first Chanel-it's very likely with all the wonderful ladies revealing goodies all the time on the forum that like many here, it won't be your last! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji4]


Thank you rakhee81 ! 

I'll post some pictures of my bag in action tomorrow!


----------



## kittymoomoo

anilemb31 said:


> Hello !
> 
> I'm a new member and I taught maybe it was a good idea to say hi on this topic
> I bought my very first Chanel bag (classic double flap w/ caviar leather) last saturday in Brussels, and I'm so in love with it. I still can not believe that I own a Chanel bag
> 
> Have a nice day !



Hi anilemb, huge congratulations dear !! It's the most wonderful feeling in the world to own a Chanel classic flap.  Your going to have so much fun wearing it. get ready for all the complements


----------



## cy13497

SunBunny said:


> The handle boy is a beautiful piece to have! And the all black one matches everything  I have been fighting myself to add one to my collection, lol. Hopefully your pics will load soon so we can see your boy!



thank you. why you need to fight for it? is it sold out in your area? 

i've try both from my laptop(mac) and my phone it keep saying upload of file failed :cry: any way to help the uploading of pics?


----------



## cy13497

finally i can post the pic turns out the  resolution of the pic is to high


----------



## SunBunny

cy13497 said:


> thank you. why you need to fight for it? is it sold out in your area?
> 
> i've try both from my laptop(mac) and my phone it keep saying upload of file failed :cry: any way to help the uploading of pics?


 
I'm not sure if it's sold out, but I've been fighting myself because I want it but can't decide which color combo (tricolored or all same color) =P I know I've bought too many bags so I don't _need_ it, but it's so beautiful and different. 


Is the file too big? Sometimes you need to make the file smaller. That's what happened to me before.


----------



## littles mom

gail13 said:


> Saw this new color at the Chanel boutique today; it's copper brown in person.  Love the color, hate the price.  I do love the aged gold hardware.



I just purchased this the other day ! It is so elegant and classy. It is like a chocolate brown patent with a bit of metallic in the sunlight. I can't wait to use it and purchased LV slg's to match.


----------



## gail13

littles mom said:


> I just purchased this the other day ! It is so elegant and classy. It is like a chocolate brown patent with a bit of metallic in the sunlight. I can't wait to use it and purchased LV slg's to match.



Congrats, its a beauty!


----------



## littles mom

gail13 said:


> Congrats, its a beauty!



Thank you, gail13! Love reading your posts by the way! Very helpful and fun!


----------



## anilemb31

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi anilemb, huge congratulations dear !! It's the most wonderful feeling in the world to own a Chanel classic flap.  Your going to have so much fun wearing it. get ready for all the complements


Hi kittymoomoo  You can call me Melina. Thank you for your lovely message. You have a beautiful collection of Chanel bags


----------



## dmand2

twistandkiss said:


> I am in a dilemma pls help!! I have a jumbo that im contemplating to sell to get a medium instead. Reason being i dont use it much, maybe twice in a month or so. But i love how it fits so much!! It just doesnt seem appropriate to bring a large bag for evenings out.
> Its a great day bag though!! But i have lots of day bag that can fit much more. [emoji24][emoji24] i cant decide. Help!!





Puttin On Ayers said:


> Other than the $$$ one doesn't have much to do with the other. Most day bags are too large for evening bags. Have you considered just getting an evening bag. So instead of losing so much by selling your jumbo get an affordable evening bag. If you want it to be Chanel maybe a foldover clutch $1300-1400 depending on leather. If you're just really unhappy with your jumbo though sell it





kn85 said:


> I wouldn't sell it tbh as you might regret it. I think the Jumbo is my favourite chanel piece as its so versatile. I would either get a ML as well for evening or as Puttin on Ayers suggested get an evening bag. I like the medium o case for evening



Hi twistandkiss

I recently contemplated this exact thing. I have a gorgeous vintage black quilted XL jumbo single flap with gold hardware in mint condition that I considered selling to fund other Chanel purchases. A very wise person (you know who you are ) gave the same advice as kn85. After thinking long and hard and caressing my beautiful bag, despite having received offers in excess of $6KUSD, I KNEW I would regret the sale.

The beauty of this bag is its versatility. It goes with EVERYTHING and fits so much. It can be worn single or double strap; on the shoulder or cross-body. The leather is supple. It's a iconic bag and in one word - PERFECTION. Taking stock on all this reminded me why I'd first fallen in love with this bag and bought it in the first place.  I immediately wore it that same day. Here is the beauty of it - one can wear the most casual outfit like I have (or dress to the nines) and it works! (I apologise for the quality of the photos. First, my mirror needs a good cleaning and second, I'm very tall, so add heels and it's very hard to get a head to toe shot of me, but the key thing is you can see the BAG!)

I'd recommend you do a soul search like I did and see if you come to the same conclusion. If you don't, and you truly feel confident you will feel no regret letting it go, only then sell it.

For me, I agree with Puttin on Ayers and kn85 and would instead suggest holding onto this versatile gem and adding a smaller evening bag - be it Chanel or another designer.

I hope my rant is of some help in making this difficult decision. 

Puttin on Ayers, please let me know the details of that incredible bag. It is stunning!!


----------



## dmand2

helenhandbag said:


> Yes she is, and I know from our conversations that another Boy she's offering at the same huge price was also bought from there, so I know I'm not the only one she played well. I did get a decent enough price for it as the platform we use out here only charges a relatively low ad fee, I guess it's indeed more the principle of that if you're selling something you love, you want it to go to someone who really wants it. I won't share too many details here as I should stand above this, but glad I can vent a little here! [emoji4]



Vent, vent, and vent some more! Many of us have had experiences where we've had to sell a beloved item due to financial circumstances etc and one never receives back what the item is worth, so it does come down to a genuine desire that it goes to a loving home. I am always appalled by this kind of person who flips items for profit reasons under the guise of making it a personal purchase! I'm very sorry for your experience. 



anilemb31 said:


> Thank you rakhee81 !
> 
> I'll post some pictures of my bag in action tomorrow!



Welcome anilemb31!  Very much looking forward to seeing your new bag. 



cy13497 said:


> finally i can post the pic turns out the  resolution of the pic is to high



Ooh, I like this!  Patent can be difficult to care for (and one needs to be careful as it can be sticky so colour transfer etc can be an issue, which is where darker colours are better), but it gives such a lovely finish. 



gail13 said:


> Congrats, its a beauty!



+ 2 



littles mom said:


> Thank you, gail13! Love reading your posts by the way! Very helpful and fun!



Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers




----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi twistandkiss
> 
> I recently contemplated this exact thing. I have a gorgeous vintage black quilted XL jumbo single flap with gold hardware in mint condition that I considered selling to fund other Chanel purchases. A very wise person (you know who you are ) gave the same advice as kn85. After thinking long and hard and caressing my beautiful bag, despite having received offers in excess of $6KUSD, I KNEW I would regret the sale.
> 
> The beauty of this bag is its versatility. It goes with EVERYTHING and fits so much. It can be worn single or double strap; on the shoulder or cross-body. The leather is supple. It's a iconic bag and in one word - PERFECTION. Taking stock on all this reminded me why I'd first fallen in love with this bag and bought it in the first place.  I immediately wore it that same day. Here is the beauty of it - one can wear the most casual outfit like I have (or dress to the nines) and it works! (I apologise for the quality of the photos. First, my mirror needs a good cleaning and second, I'm very tall, so add heels and it's very hard to get a head to toe shot of me, but the key thing is you can see the BAG!)
> 
> I'd recommend you do a soul search like I did and see if you come to the same conclusion. If you don't, and you truly feel confident you will feel no regret letting it go, only then sell it.
> 
> For me, I agree with Puttin on Ayers and kn85 and would instead suggest holding onto this versatile gem and adding a smaller evening bag - be it Chanel or another designer.
> 
> I hope my rant is of some help in making this difficult decision.
> 
> Puttin on Ayers, please let me know the details of that incredible bag. It is stunning!!



The bag looks great on you!  Someday I hope to find my mint one too.  Are those RS on your feet?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

dmand2 said:


> .
> 
> Puttin on Ayers, please let me know the details of that incredible bag. It is stunning!!


 
Photos of your CHEVRON items here!


----------



## gail13

Puttin On Ayers said:


>



Beautiful, I love that dark silver goes with anything.


----------



## YY25

Hello~~~


----------



## dmand2

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Photos of your CHEVRON items here!



Thank you so much Puttin On Ayers! I cannot believe the pricing of this incredible beauty. Going on WISH LIST!! 



YY25 said:


> Hello~~~



Greetings!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

YY25 said:


> Hello~~~


 
Welcome to tPF Chanel Edition


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Vent, vent, and vent some more! Many of us have had experiences where we've had to sell a beloved item due to financial circumstances etc and one never receives back what the item is worth, so it does come down to a genuine desire that it goes to a loving home. I am always appalled by this kind of person who flips items for profit reasons under the guise of making it a personal purchase! I'm very sorry for your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome anilemb31!  Very much looking forward to seeing your new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I like this!  Patent can be difficult to care for (and one needs to be careful as it can be sticky so colour transfer etc can be an issue, which is where darker colours are better), but it gives such a lovely finish.
> 
> 
> 
> + 2
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more!!



mine is not a patent its lambskin and i've scratch it already


----------



## EVGal

Hi all! I just wanted to make a quick post because most of the time I'm just lurking around the Chanel forums admiring all your gorgeous bags and I wanted to say hi .  Anywho, I'm planning to purchase my very first Chanel within the next couple of months and trying to decide which one to get is making my head spin! I can only afford one - do I go classic or seasonal? An everyday bag or an evening bag? Vintage or new?? Sometimes I think just about any Chanel would make me happy, while other times I feel like I should definitely invest in a classic.  I have a lot of bags so it's not like I NEED anything specific, so I can really go any way I want.  I've been wanting a Chanel bag since I was 15 (I'm now 31) and I'm making myself crazy trying to decide! Any suggestions???

Thanks for letting me share and for letting me admire all your pretty bags


----------



## bh4me

EVGal said:


> Hi all! I just wanted to make a quick post because most of the time I'm just lurking around the Chanel forums admiring all your gorgeous bags and I wanted to say hi .  Anywho, I'm planning to purchase my very first Chanel within the next couple of months and trying to decide which one to get is making my head spin! I can only afford one - do I go classic or seasonal? An everyday bag or an evening bag? Vintage or new?? Sometimes I think just about any Chanel would make me happy, while other times I feel like I should definitely invest in a classic.  I have a lot of bags so it's not like I NEED anything specific, so I can really go any way I want.  I've been wanting a Chanel bag since I was 15 (I'm now 31) and I'm making myself crazy trying to decide! Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for letting me admire all your pretty bags


 
How exciting! I would go for a classic that you can use on a regular basis. For the money that will be spent on it, I would want it to be part of my daily life when possible and not just something for special occasions. Go for new if it is within budget. Good luck deciding!


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> The bag looks great on you!  Someday I hope to find my mint one too.  Are those RS on your feet?



Sorry Gail13 - I missed your question somehow. But of course these are RS.  Leopard print calf hair RS heels. A girl can't do casual without Chanel and Valentino! :giggles: Check out the Valentino Glass Slipper page and you'll see LOTS more. 



cy13497 said:


> mine is not a patent its lambskin and i've scratch it already



Hi cy13497! Oh, I thought the one in the picture was patent, but I take it you got it in the lambskin version? Sorry about the scratch.  Most of mine are lambskin too. I personally ADORE this - so supple.  However, you do need to be careful in protecting it well. I found the care and advice forum really useful for this. 



bh4me said:


> How exciting! I would go for a classic that you can use on a regular basis. For the money that will be spent on it, I would want it to be part of my daily life when possible and not just something for special occasions. Go for new if it is within budget. Good luck deciding!



+2! I definitely agree with bh4me. For the first, I'd highly recommend investing in a classic, staple piece that works with your style and closet options. This will never date and if cared for will hold its value or even appreciate over time. Best of luck and please share pics when you finally pull the trigger.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EVGal said:


> Hi all! I just wanted to make a quick post because most of the time I'm just lurking around the Chanel forums admiring all your gorgeous bags and I wanted to say hi .  Anywho, I'm planning to purchase my very first Chanel within the next couple of months and trying to decide which one to get is making my head spin! I can only afford one - do I go classic or seasonal? An everyday bag or an evening bag? Vintage or new?? Sometimes I think just about any Chanel would make me happy, while other times I feel like I should definitely invest in a classic.  I have a lot of bags so it's not like I NEED anything specific, so I can really go any way I want.  I've been wanting a Chanel bag since I was 15 (I'm now 31) and I'm making myself crazy trying to decide! Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for letting me admire all your pretty bags



since you already have a lot of bags i'd say to pick the Chanel style that most resembles the bag you presently love. is that a tote? a zip? a hobo? something in black or a color? etc. decide based on what you already have that you love. chances are higher you'll use the bag if it's going to be useful and similar to a style you already own. my first piece was a seasonal... it looked more useable (to me) than classics. i also figured i'd get classic first but didn't. have fun deciding! it's exciting to buy Chanel bags


----------



## dmand2

Okay ladies, I have to share my recent acquisitions. I've been busy - no judgements please! 

First - Beige Double Flap 9.84" Shoulder Bag with Gold HDW.
Second - Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
Third - Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag



(It will only let me post one pic per post - sorry!)

I'll post mod pics soon!!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Okay ladies, I have to share my recent acquisitions. I've been busy - no judgements please!
> 
> First - Beige Double Flap 9.84" Shoulder Bag with Gold HDW.
> Second - Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
> Third - Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> (It will only let me post one pic per post - sorry!)
> 
> I'll post mod pics soon!!


Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Okay ladies, I have to share my recent acquisitions. I've been busy - no judgements please!
> 
> First - Beige Double Flap 9.84" Shoulder Bag with Gold HDW.
> Second - Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
> Third - Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> (It will only let me post one pic per post - sorry!)
> 
> I'll post mod pics soon!!


Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag


----------



## Rainbowfish85

dmand2 said:


> Hi twistandkiss
> 
> I recently contemplated this exact thing. I have a gorgeous vintage black quilted XL jumbo single flap with gold hardware in mint condition that I considered selling to fund other Chanel purchases. A very wise person (you know who you are ) gave the same advice as kn85. After thinking long and hard and caressing my beautiful bag, despite having received offers in excess of $6KUSD, I KNEW I would regret the sale.
> 
> The beauty of this bag is its versatility. It goes with EVERYTHING and fits so much. It can be worn single or double strap; on the shoulder or cross-body. The leather is supple. It's a iconic bag and in one word - PERFECTION. Taking stock on all this reminded me why I'd first fallen in love with this bag and bought it in the first place.  I immediately wore it that same day. Here is the beauty of it - one can wear the most casual outfit like I have (or dress to the nines) and it works! (I apologise for the quality of the photos. First, my mirror needs a good cleaning and second, I'm very tall, so add heels and it's very hard to get a head to toe shot of me, but the key thing is you can see the BAG!)
> 
> I'd recommend you do a soul search like I did and see if you come to the same conclusion. If you don't, and you truly feel confident you will feel no regret letting it go, only then sell it.
> 
> For me, I agree with Puttin on Ayers and kn85 and would instead suggest holding onto this versatile gem and adding a smaller evening bag - be it Chanel or another designer.
> 
> I hope my rant is of some help in making this difficult decision.
> 
> Puttin on Ayers, please let me know the details of that incredible bag. It is stunning!!




   Your vintage jumbo is simply stunning!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

EVGal said:


> Hi all! I just wanted to make a quick post because most of the time I'm just lurking around the Chanel forums admiring all your gorgeous bags and I wanted to say hi .  Anywho, I'm planning to purchase my very first Chanel within the next couple of months and trying to decide which one to get is making my head spin! I can only afford one - do I go classic or seasonal? An everyday bag or an evening bag? Vintage or new?? Sometimes I think just about any Chanel would make me happy, while other times I feel like I should definitely invest in a classic.  I have a lot of bags so it's not like I NEED anything specific, so I can really go any way I want.  I've been wanting a Chanel bag since I was 15 (I'm now 31) and I'm making myself crazy trying to decide! Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for letting me admire all your pretty bags



I would go for a classic. My first chanel was a M/L in black caviar with gold hardware and I love it. I also love vintage chanel pieces. I only have one but I purchased it in absolutely mint condition (never used) and chose to buy that at the time over another classic piece. The vintage pieces are so beautiful but I would really only but only buy one in pristine condition as I like having new bags


----------



## twistandkiss

kn85 said:


> I wouldn't sell it tbh as you might regret it. I think the Jumbo is my favourite chanel piece as its so versatile. I would either get a ML as well for evening or as Puttin on Ayers suggested get an evening bag. I like the medium o case for evening







UpTime said:


> I cant agree more.







Puttin On Ayers said:


> Other than the $$$ one doesn't have much to do with the other. Most day bags are too large for evening bags. Have you considered just getting an evening bag. So instead of losing so much by selling your jumbo get an affordable evening bag. If you want it to be Chanel maybe a foldover clutch $1300-1400 depending on leather. If you're just really unhappy with your jumbo though sell it







dmand2 said:


> Hi twistandkiss
> 
> 
> 
> I recently contemplated this exact thing. I have a gorgeous vintage black quilted XL jumbo single flap with gold hardware in mint condition that I considered selling to fund other Chanel purchases. A very wise person (you know who you are ) gave the same advice as kn85. After thinking long and hard and caressing my beautiful bag, despite having received offers in excess of $6KUSD, I KNEW I would regret the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty of this bag is its versatility. It goes with EVERYTHING and fits so much. It can be worn single or double strap; on the shoulder or cross-body. The leather is supple. It's a iconic bag and in one word - PERFECTION. Taking stock on all this reminded me why I'd first fallen in love with this bag and bought it in the first place.  I immediately wore it that same day. Here is the beauty of it - one can wear the most casual outfit like I have (or dress to the nines) and it works! (I apologise for the quality of the photos. First, my mirror needs a good cleaning and second, I'm very tall, so add heels and it's very hard to get a head to toe shot of me, but the key thing is you can see the BAG!)
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend you do a soul search like I did and see if you come to the same conclusion. If you don't, and you truly feel confident you will feel no regret letting it go, only then sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I agree with Puttin on Ayers and kn85 and would instead suggest holding onto this versatile gem and adding a smaller evening bag - be it Chanel or another designer.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my rant is of some help in making this difficult decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin on Ayers, please let me know the details of that incredible bag. It is stunning!!




Thank you so much for the advices ladies!! I got a good offer after putting her up for sale the last couple of days.. And i backed out! Couldnt bear to part with it afterall [emoji28]

Anyways yes Ayers! I've decided to invest in another evening bag. But not sure with designer yet! 

Dmand2, thanks for the photos! You look really tall, and the bag looks gorgeous on you [emoji5]&#65039; heres a pic of my jumbo! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kittymoomoo

dmand2 said:


> Okay ladies, I have to share my recent acquisitions. I've been busy - no judgements please!
> 
> First - Beige Double Flap 9.84" Shoulder Bag with Gold HDW.
> Second - Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
> Third - Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> (It will only let me post one pic per post - sorry!)
> 
> I'll post mod pics soon!!





dmand2 said:


> Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition





dmand2 said:


> Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag


Wow dmand, all three are drop dead gorgeous  !!!  Especially the gold reissue


----------



## DemureCouture

Hi does anyone know what kind of hardware MSHLG is? Is it regular gold? Matte gold? 
Thank you


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> Is it OK to feel a little frustrated to see that the woman who haggled hard and bought a new Boy bag off you at a loss is now trying to sell the same bag for a few hundred euros OVER the current store price? It's a free market and all that and I just wanted to get rid of it quick to get a different bag, but somehow I wish she won't sell it for that much. I ID'd it as I still have pics of the serial number...all I know is that I won't sell to her again.



I saw the bag and already wondered if it was yours but I forgot to ask in the Netherlands topic. I don't think it's fair of her but there is nothing you can do about it. Just ignore her if she wants to buy anything from you next time and try not to think of it, you now have the bag you want and love so screw her


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Okay ladies, I have to share my recent acquisitions. I've been busy - no judgements please!
> 
> First - Beige Double Flap 9.84" Shoulder Bag with Gold HDW.
> Second - Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
> Third - Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> (It will only let me post one pic per post - sorry!)
> 
> I'll post mod pics soon!!



Wow beautiful finds.  You are going to love how light the reissue is!


----------



## EVGal

Thanks for all the input  I think I will probably wind up with something classic.  I will for sure be sharing lots of pictures on here once I bite the Chanel bullet!!


----------



## helenhandbag

SweetNavi said:


> I saw the bag and already wondered if it was yours but I forgot to ask in the Netherlands topic. I don't think it's fair of her but there is nothing you can do about it. Just ignore her if she wants to buy anything from you next time and try not to think of it, you now have the bag you want and love so screw her




No I'm over it - fair play to her if she wants to try and sell bags at a profit, after all it's her bag now, she just played me in a way which was not very nice. And my new bag is waaaaaaay nicer [emoji23]


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> No I'm over it - fair play to her if she wants to try and sell bags at a profit, after all it's her bag now, she just played me in a way which was not very nice. And my new bag is waaaaaaay nicer [emoji23]



she already went lower with her price &#128514; I wouldn't be surprised if she won't sell it for a while or she has to go much lower, the new darker red color that is in the store is much better than this bright red


----------



## dmand2

kn85 said:


> Your vintage jumbo is simply stunning!



Thank you so much kn85. 



twistandkiss said:


> Thank you so much for the advices ladies!! I got a good offer after putting her up for sale the last couple of days.. And i backed out! Couldnt bear to part with it afterall
> 
> Anyways yes Ayers! I've decided to invest in another evening bag. But not sure with designer yet!
> 
> Dmand2, thanks for the photos! You look really tall, and the bag looks gorgeous on you [emoji5]&#65039; heres a pic of my jumbo!
> 
> You made the right decision twistandkiss. What an incredible bag!  You've got to start using it more - this needs to be worn proudly!
> 
> Thank you for the lovely compliments.  I had to squat down to take the pics!
> 
> View attachment 3138522





kittymoomoo said:


> Wow dmand, all three are drop dead gorgeous  !!!  Especially the gold reissue





gail13 said:


> Wow beautiful finds.  You are going to love how light the reissue is!



Thank you kittymoomoo and gail13! I can't wait to receive the reissue and enjoy this new experience! 



EVGal said:


> Thanks for all the input  I think I will probably wind up with something classic.  I will for sure be sharing lots of pictures on here once I bite the Chanel bullet!!



Looking forward to seeing your special purchase.


----------



## UpTime

Bum in to this photo on Google. I want to make friend to whoever the owner is , just so I can visit her closet.


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> wow dmand, all three are drop dead gorgeous  !!!  Especially the gold reissue



+1


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Okay ladies, I have to share my recent acquisitions. I've been busy - no judgements please!
> 
> First - Beige Double Flap 9.84" Shoulder Bag with Gold HDW.
> Second - Grey Python Leather Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
> Third - Gold 2.55 Reissue Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> (It will only let me post one pic per post - sorry!)
> 
> I'll post mod pics soon!!



congrats congrats  all of them are very lovely bags.


----------



## dmand2

UpTime said:


> Bum in to this photo on Google. I want to make friend to whoever the owner is , just so I can visit her closet.



I am right there with you!! And these are just the blacks...



Dira919 said:


> +1





cy13497 said:


> congrats congrats  all of them are very lovely bags.



Thanks Dira919 and cy13497!

Mod shots of first bag to follow!


----------



## dmand2

Took my new Chanel Beige Double Flap 9.84 Shoulder Bag out for a spin yesterday! Wore it with neutrals - Louboutin nude Degraspike pumps, Rag & Bone origami nude skirt, Saba cocoon white tee, House of Harlow oversized statement ring, YSL monogram Cassandre cuff, and Valentino tortoiseshell RS sunnies. Sorry some of the images are a bit blurry  not the best at the photo taking!


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Took my new Chanel Beige Double Flap 9.84 Shoulder Bag out for a spin yesterday! Wore it with neutrals - Louboutin nude Degraspike pumps, Rag & Bone origami nude skirt, Saba cocoon white tee, House of Harlow oversized statement ring, YSL monogram Cassandre cuff, and Valentino tortoiseshell RS sunnies. Sorry some of the images are a bit blurry  not the best at the photo taking!



 at the stacks of shoeboxes and i love your hair is it strawberry blonde? the whole outfit fit in with the bag


----------



## dmand2

cy13497 said:


> at the stacks of shoeboxes and i love your hair is it strawberry blonde? the whole outfit fit in with the bag


I know cy13497, I'm a disaster!! My 'shoe room' overfloweth and so now my loubis and rockstuds are stacking up in my bedroom - and keep in mind I'm 5.7" so you can imagine how many boxes there are!! :giggles: 

My hair is blonde and I've got a fun bright pink tint in it that catches the light and just shines really pretty in the sunlight. We've just started spring so this seemed like a bit of pretty sunshine. 

Also, really like to coordinate my outfits so glad this one hit the mark.


----------



## UpTime

dmand2 said:


> Took my new Chanel Beige Double Flap 9.84 Shoulder Bag out for a spin yesterday! Wore it with neutrals - Louboutin nude Degraspike pumps, Rag & Bone origami nude skirt, Saba cocoon white tee, House of Harlow oversized statement ring, YSL monogram Cassandre cuff, and Valentino tortoiseshell RS sunnies. Sorry some of the images are a bit blurry  not the best at the photo taking!



So pretty.


----------



## aa12

I would love to get any advice opinions from all of you 

I fell in love with the coco handle flap in the large size in black,when I first saw it in Canada. I had ordered it and the boutique had my credit card, etc and I had to go on a business trip and my SA sold it the day before I got back, needless to say I was disappointed...

I found another boutique in the US who can ship it to me, but because you need to sign for it etc, I have to make sure to take off work to be there ( this is in the US so no duties), but because the canadian dollar is at an all time low right now I preferred to buy it in Canada.

Now another boutique in Canada had offered to see if they can special order it for me, but they will only receive a response in two weeks and they said that they can usually get things special ordered if its clothes, but she will try her best for the bag, so I am torn what to do and if I should wait the two weeks or buy it from the boutique in the US ( with the awful exchange), as in two weeks she could come back with a 'no', its a possibility.

I love the bag and think it would work great for everyday as opposed to a Chanel tote etc. 

I would love to hear any feedback and what all of you would recommend as I'm not sure what to do! Thank you!


----------



## SouthTampa

aa12 said:


> I would love to get any advice opinions from all of you
> 
> I fell in love with the coco handle flap in the large size in black,when I first saw it in Canada. I had ordered it and the boutique had my credit card, etc and I had to go on a business trip and my SA sold it the day before I got back, needless to say I was disappointed...
> 
> I found another boutique in the US who can ship it to me, but because you need to sign for it etc, I have to make sure to take off work to be there ( this is in the US so no duties), but because the canadian dollar is at an all time low right now I preferred to buy it in Canada.
> 
> Now another boutique in Canada had offered to see if they can special order it for me, but they will only receive a response in two weeks and they said that they can usually get things special ordered if its clothes, but she will try her best for the bag, so I am torn what to do and if I should wait the two weeks or buy it from the boutique in the US ( with the awful exchange), as in two weeks she could come back with a 'no', its a possibility.
> 
> I love the bag and think it would work great for everyday as opposed to a Chanel tote etc.
> 
> I would love to hear any feedback and what all of you would recommend as I'm not sure what to do! Thank you!


I am not sure about the actual bag.   It would be a shame to miss out if you are unable to obtain in Cananda.   I just wanted to mention that I work full time plus (&#55357;&#56832 amd would never be home for deliveries.  I just came back from New York and went a little crazy with the shopping.  I have things delivered to my office address.   Never seems to be an issue.   Good luck with your decision.


----------



## aa12

Thank you, I know it would be, but I try to rationalize that there will always be another bag, but I do love it! I actually tried that, but I guess because its the boutique versus department store its very strict in terms of shipment and they said that it has to match billing address from the credit card used.


----------



## Marleah

gail13 said:


> I haven't seen it in person yet, I'm talking about these-pic borrowed from the Purse Blog



I love this! Totally gorgeous


----------



## gail13

aa12 said:


> I would love to get any advice opinions from all of you
> 
> I fell in love with the coco handle flap in the large size in black,when I first saw it in Canada. I had ordered it and the boutique had my credit card, etc and I had to go on a business trip and my SA sold it the day before I got back, needless to say I was disappointed...
> 
> I found another boutique in the US who can ship it to me, but because you need to sign for it etc, I have to make sure to take off work to be there ( this is in the US so no duties), but because the canadian dollar is at an all time low right now I preferred to buy it in Canada.
> 
> Now another boutique in Canada had offered to see if they can special order it for me, but they will only receive a response in two weeks and they said that they can usually get things special ordered if its clothes, but she will try her best for the bag, so I am torn what to do and if I should wait the two weeks or buy it from the boutique in the US ( with the awful exchange), as in two weeks she could come back with a 'no', its a possibility.
> 
> I love the bag and think it would work great for everyday as opposed to a Chanel tote etc.
> 
> I would love to hear any feedback and what all of you would recommend as I'm not sure what to do! Thank you!



Can it be sent to a boutique near your house?  Have you exhausted your search with dept stores in the U.S?  If I really wanted the bag, I would go with who can get it and pay a little extra or take the day off.


----------



## aa12

SouthTampa said:


> I am not sure about the actual bag.   It would be a shame to miss out if you are unable to obtain in Cananda.   I just wanted to mention that I work full time plus (&#65533;&#65533 amd would never be home for deliveries.  I just came back from New York and went a little crazy with the shopping.  I have things delivered to my office address.   Never seems to be an issue.   Good luck with your decision.





gail13 said:


> Can it be sent to a boutique near your house?  Have you exhausted your search with dept stores in the U.S?  If I really wanted the bag, I would go with who can get it and pay a little extra or take the day off.



I have, unfortunately the dept stores didn't buy it in black in the large size only the grey. Seems like the boutiques purchased the black. I'm just wondering if I should wait the two weeks to see if its a possibility, but then the US boutiques may be completely sold out, not sure...


----------



## gail13

aa12 said:


> I have, unfortunately the dept stores didn't buy it in black in the large size only the grey. Seems like the boutiques purchased the black. I'm just wondering if I should wait the two weeks to see if its a possibility, but then the US boutiques may be completely sold out, not sure...



I would do both and see which one comes thru.  I would not wait-you may lose out.


----------



## aa12

gail13 said:


> I would do both and see which one comes thru.  I would not wait-you may lose out.



I actually thought of doing that, but I believe the boutique's return policy is 14 days, conveniently!


----------



## tally

aa12 said:


> I would love to get any advice opinions from all of you
> 
> I fell in love with the coco handle flap in the large size in black,when I first saw it in Canada. I had ordered it and the boutique had my credit card, etc and I had to go on a business trip and my SA sold it the day before I got back, needless to say I was disappointed...
> 
> I found another boutique in the US who can ship it to me, but because you need to sign for it etc, I have to make sure to take off work to be there ( this is in the US so no duties), but because the canadian dollar is at an all time low right now I preferred to buy it in Canada.
> 
> Now another boutique in Canada had offered to see if they can special order it for me, but they will only receive a response in two weeks and they said that they can usually get things special ordered if its clothes, but she will try her best for the bag, so I am torn what to do and if I should wait the two weeks or buy it from the boutique in the US ( with the awful exchange), as in two weeks she could come back with a 'no', its a possibility.
> 
> I love the bag and think it would work great for everyday as opposed to a Chanel tote etc.
> 
> I would love to hear any feedback and what all of you would recommend as I'm not sure what to do! Thank you!




Is this a must-have bag for you? If yes, can you justify paying more to get the bag? Will you have regrets if you miss out on this bag? How much inventory does the US boutique have in stock?   What does a special order entail?


----------



## aa12

tally said:


> Is this a must-have bag for you? If yes, can you justify paying more to get the bag? Will you have regrets if you miss out on this bag? How much inventory does the US boutique have in stock?   What does a special order entail?



I'm sure I will be upset if I miss out on it, but as everyone always says there will always be another? I'm not sure how much inventory the US boutiques have, but right now I know there are only a few left, I don't have an exact number. The Canadian boutique is trying to order it, but they may come back with a 'No', which is why they said it would take at least 2 weeks to get a response, because they said they would try their best, but I believe they are trying to special order from a different country, and its 50/50.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aa12 said:


> I would love to get any advice opinions from all of you
> 
> I fell in love with the coco handle flap in the large size in black,when I first saw it in Canada. I had ordered it and the boutique had my credit card, etc and I had to go on a business trip and my SA sold it the day before I got back, needless to say I was disappointed...
> 
> I found another boutique in the US who can ship it to me, but because you need to sign for it etc, I have to make sure to take off work to be there ( this is in the US so no duties), but because the canadian dollar is at an all time low right now I preferred to buy it in Canada.
> 
> Now another boutique in Canada had offered to see if they can special order it for me, but they will only receive a response in two weeks and they said that they can usually get things special ordered if its clothes, but she will try her best for the bag, so I am torn what to do and if I should wait the two weeks or buy it from the boutique in the US ( with the awful exchange), as in two weeks she could come back with a 'no', its a possibility.
> 
> I love the bag and think it would work great for everyday as opposed to a Chanel tote etc.
> 
> I would love to hear any feedback and what all of you would recommend as I'm not sure what to do! Thank you!



i would wait. it sounds like it wasn't meant to be the first time, and you are hesitant now again during this second opportunity b/c of the exchange rate and delivery process. if there is any hesitation it's usually better to just sit tight. imho. it's only 2 weeks and she could come back with a yes.


----------



## aa12

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i would wait. it sounds like it wasn't meant to be the first time, and you are hesitant now again during this second opportunity b/c of the exchange rate and delivery process. if there is any hesitation it's usually better to just sit tight. imho. it's only 2 weeks and she could come back with a yes.



Thank you, I've thought about that as well, that perhaps it was a sign it didn't work out the first time and the delivery was so difficult, I definitely don't want to read into it more than it is. I would love if she came back with a 'yes', but unfortunately by that time it will most likely be sold out in the US, which is why I've been going back and forth


----------



## ml143

Hi Ladies! 
I'm looking for some advice. Hope you can help me. I just bought a vintage Chanel mini from 1 series. Everything looks great but the extra metal on the CC lock got me worried as my other vintage Chanel doesn't have those extra metal around the CC hole. Have you seen this on your vintage Chanel before?


----------



## Andrea777

Can anyone help? So upset my wallet with change purse snap closure just pulled off because I put too much in my wallet. Don't really want to close my chanel wallet with rubber bands


----------



## Andrea777

Andrea777 said:


> Can anyone help? So upset my wallet with change purse snap closure just pulled off because I put too much in my wallet. Don't really want to close my chanel wallet with rubber bands



Here she is! Any help would be appreciated


----------



## cy13497

Andrea777 said:


> Here she is! Any help would be appreciated



if it was me, i would go to a chanel boutique and they usually do repair i just took my bag there and they said it will take about 6 weeks to repair but i don't know how long it will take for wallet


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Hi ladies and gents! I have a member here since 2010 and have been an admirer of all of your pictures, stories and advice, but haven't had much interaction. I hope this is the right place ask for info on a bag that I saw several years ago on eBay but didn't trust the authenticity. Since then, I have added a calf Enchained med boy and a lamb quilted Banane waist bag to my collection! I am wondering if anyone knows the info on the attached pic? I hoping to find this bag someday! Any help is appreciated and I am looking forward to getting involved with more posts will all of you!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I have a member here since 2010 and have been an admirer of all of your pictures, stories and advice, but haven't had much interaction. I hope this is the right place ask for info on a bag that I saw several years ago on eBay but didn't trust the authenticity. Since then, I have added a calf Enchained med boy and a lamb quilted Banane waist bag to my collection! I am wondering if anyone knows the info on the attached pic? I hoping to find this bag someday! Any help is appreciated and I am looking forward to getting involved with more posts will all of you!
> View attachment 3141742


 
Looks like they come up for sale so I would post on the ISO thread. Create an alert at these consignment stores that have sold them recently. HTH
http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-square-quilted-chain-fringe-pochette-black-83382
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...n-leather-chain-fringe-small-evening-bag.html


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Thank you Puttin On Ayers! I will do that! I also need to figure out how to respond to posts like everyone else and navigate the app better! Haha! Again, thank you!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kcc982

Please help! I bought a classic medium double flap bag in cavier leather and gold hardwarefrom chanel nordstrom. The lining on the bottom is not flat! I went back to the chanel store and asked the SA if it's suppose to be like that. His answer is 'I cannot tell you, all bags are made differently.also chanel changes how the bags are made so there will be no conterfeit'' What kind of help is that? Below is a picture of the bottom interior lining. Can u guys please let me know if this is the norm for the 2015 classic double flap bags? Thank u!


----------



## calflu

Kcc982 said:


> Please help! I bought a classic medium double flap bag in cavier leather and gold hardwarefrom chanel nordstrom. The lining on the bottom is not flat! I went back to the chanel store and asked the SA if it's suppose to be like that. His answer is 'I cannot tell you, all bags are made differently.also chanel changes how the bags are made so there will be no conterfeit'' What kind of help is that? Below is a picture of the bottom interior lining. Can u guys please let me know if this is the norm for the 2015 classic double flap bags? Thank u!




Nope this is not acceptable. 


I had one mini coming in like this! I sent it back 

Def not normal!


----------



## Kcc982

How long ago did you buy your mini?


----------



## Kcc982

calflu said:


> Nope this is not acceptable.
> 
> 
> I had one mini coming in like this! I sent it back
> 
> Def not normal!



How long ago did you buy your mini? My SA made the excuse that Chanel changes their classics so there will be no conterfeit which I find is a really bad excuse


----------



## calflu

Kcc982 said:


> How long ago did you buy your mini? My SA made the excuse that Chanel changes their classics so there will be no conterfeit which I find is a really bad excuse




No that's lame excuses 

It has nothing to do with counterfeit 

The bottom is supposed to be flat. 

I'd return and get a new SA

You can do a search on the forum and you'll see similar complaints 


This came up from time to time. Not new issue but doesn't mean it's not defect


----------



## gail13

Kcc982 said:


> How long ago did you buy your mini? My SA made the excuse that Chanel changes their classics so there will be no conterfeit which I find is a really bad excuse



That is a ridiculous statement and I would also work with another SA.  A good SA wants you to be happy with your bag.


----------



## Kcc982

Thank you guys. I examined the whole entire bag and everything about it was perfect except for that lining. I will be sad to let it go. Do any of you know the nordstrom return policy for chanel bags? The SA I spoke with said I can return it if I'm not satisfied with it.


----------



## Kcc982

I was wondering if anyone has a pic for comparison?


----------



## eckardcl

nice form over here, will learn a lot =]


----------



## gail13

Kcc982 said:


> Thank you guys. I examined the whole entire bag and everything about it was perfect except for that lining. I will be sad to let it go. Do any of you know the nordstrom return policy for chanel bags? The SA I spoke with said I can return it if I'm not satisfied with it.



Yes you can return if tags are attached.  I don't think they have a time limit within reason.  You may be able to find another if you call around-the Nordstrom stores don't share good merchandise like that so you can't transfer one in.


----------



## Kcc982

gail13 said:


> Yes you can return if tags are attached.  I don't think they have a time limit within reason.  You may be able to find another if you call around-the Nordstrom stores don't share good merchandise like that so you can't transfer one in.


 

That is good news. They better accept the return or I will go off on the SA


----------



## Andrea777

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I have a member here since 2010 and have been an admirer of all of your pictures, stories and advice, but haven't had much interaction. I hope this is the right place ask for info on a bag that I saw several years ago on eBay but didn't trust the authenticity. Since then, I have added a calf Enchained med boy and a lamb quilted Banane waist bag to my collection! I am wondering if anyone knows the info on the attached pic? I hoping to find this bag someday! Any help is appreciated and I am looking forward to getting involved with more posts will all of you!
> View attachment 3141742



That is gorgeous hope you find Her


----------



## axelixel

@Kcc982 you better hurry if you want to return. Last time I return my jumbo, they said exchange can only be made in 14 days (2 weeks).


----------



## Kcc982

axelixel said:


> @Kcc982 you better hurry if you want to return. Last time I return my jumbo, they said exchange can only be made in 14 days (2 weeks).



Where did you buy your chanel?


----------



## Kcc982

axelixel said:


> @Kcc982 you better hurry if you want to return. Last time I return my jumbo, they said exchange can only be made in 14 days (2 weeks).



I called the chanel botique at nordstrom and they told me that I can return anytime as long as I have the tag in place.


----------



## axelixel

Kcc982 said:


> Where did you buy your chanel?



Bought my jumbo from C store in Singapore. I live in Indonesia and when I ask for exchange policy, they have same policy with Singapore.


----------



## South Beach

Kcc982 said:


> Please help! I bought a classic medium double flap bag in cavier leather and gold hardwarefrom chanel nordstrom. The lining on the bottom is not flat! I went back to the chanel store and asked the SA if it's suppose to be like that. His answer is 'I cannot tell you, all bags are made differently.also chanel changes how the bags are made so there will be no conterfeit'' What kind of help is that? Below is a picture of the bottom interior lining. Can u guys please let me know if this is the norm for the 2015 classic double flap bags? Thank u!




I would ask for another bag. Up to you.
Never settle unless you can embrace the non conformity.


----------



## Bella2015

Kcc982 said:


> Please help! I bought a classic medium double flap bag in cavier leather and gold hardwarefrom chanel nordstrom. The lining on the bottom is not flat! I went back to the chanel store and asked the SA if it's suppose to be like that. His answer is 'I cannot tell you, all bags are made differently.also chanel changes how the bags are made so there will be no conterfeit'' What kind of help is that? Below is a picture of the bottom interior lining. Can u guys please let me know if this is the norm for the 2015 classic double flap bags? Thank u!




I had this issue recently with a 15B red jumbo. I returned it immediately.


----------



## Kcc982

Bella2015 said:


> I had this issue recently with a 15B red jumbo. I returned it immediately.



What is a 15b? Sorry I am new to this community


----------



## Kcc982

South Beach said:


> I would ask for another bag. Up to you.
> Never settle unless you can embrace the non conformity.



Thank u I will defiantly ask for another bag


----------



## LauraFlorence

Hi ladies,
last month I bought my first chanel m/l classic. Now I'm seeing that it has a problem with the leather near the chain (caviar leather). I know that other girls had had this problem, Can you tell me your experience? I'm so sad &#128542;. My DH tells me that the strap "movement" that has caused this issue, but it is normal? I have used my bag only 3 times


----------



## LauraFlorence

Second photo


----------



## LauraFlorence

Please, give me your advice


----------



## Sculli

helenhandbag said:


> No I'm over it - fair play to her if she wants to try and sell bags at a profit, after all it's her bag now, she just played me in a way which was not very nice. And my new bag is waaaaaaay nicer [emoji23]




i experienced the same like you on the same site while selling my black chainaround, I recognized the serial number. The seller is apparently designerdesired. I even lowered the price, because she seemed Sincere. And I can't believe she sold it for a higher price and somebody was buying that too. People living like this [emoji23].


----------



## aa12

Hi everyone, for anyone who has a chanel wallet, I would love to know which style you recommend? 
I like the boy ( with snap closure/checkbook length), but it seems very difficult to find it in the caviar leather here in the US and the lambskin makes me a little nervous! 

Any particular style that you recommend and shows little to no where? 

When I was in the boutique I saw the smaller style ( classic with a the button snap closure), but not the full size and the SA said she wouldn't recommend it because it becomes very bulky..


----------



## calflu

Kcc982 said:


> What is a 15b? Sorry I am new to this community



Welcome! 

Perhaps you'd like to read out FAQ to get familiar with different seasons of Chanel collections 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-to-chanel-basics-and-faqs-read-me-421160.html


----------



## calflu

You might want to check out this thread


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/what-card-case-key-holder-coin-pouch-do-877569.html


Boy doesn't come in caviar. Only classic styles do





aa12 said:


> Hi everyone, for anyone who has a chanel wallet, I would love to know which style you recommend?
> I like the boy ( with snap closure/checkbook length), but it seems very difficult to find it in the caviar leather here in the US and the lambskin makes me a little nervous!
> 
> Any particular style that you recommend and shows little to no where?
> 
> When I was in the boutique I saw the smaller style ( classic with a the button snap closure), but not the full size and the SA said she wouldn't recommend it because it becomes very bulky..


----------



## newcalimommy

LauraFlorence said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> last month I bought my first chanel m/l classic. Now I'm seeing that it has a problem with the leather near the chain (caviar leather). I know that other girls had had this problem, Can you tell me your experience? I'm so sad [emoji20]. My DH tells me that the strap "movement" that has caused this issue, but it is normal? I have used my bag only 3 times




This does not seem normal.  I would contact your SA if u have one or take into store.  After three wears it should not be doing this..


----------



## Munchkinxx

Looking into purchasing a new wallet. Is it cheaper in Australia with GST refund or Singapore?

Does stock vary between countries? I've jumped onto their website and noticed there isn't any wallets with the CC logo in metal. Is this old stock and not available anymore?

I'm currently using Prada saffiano leather and I really like the durability. Does lambskin need to be babied? Should I be looking into caviar instead?


----------



## Andrea777

Can anyone help with broken wallet snap, I live in New Jersey but at least 2 hours from chanel boutique and bought pre loved so I don't know if chanel would repair?


----------



## LauraFlorence

newcalimommy said:


> This does not seem normal.  I would contact your SA if u have one or take into store.  After three wears it should not be doing this..



Yes, I'll contact my SA, I hope she can help me. Thank so much newcalimommy


----------



## miss miniskirt

Andrea777 said:


> Can anyone help with broken wallet snap, I live in New Jersey but at least 2 hours from chanel boutique and bought pre loved so I don't know if chanel would repair?




They repair at your own cost if you did it but it can be fixed as I broke mine due to over fill on woc & the boutique had it repaired took 6 wks.


----------



## dmand2

UpTime said:


> So pretty.



Thank you UpTime. 



SouthTampa said:


> I am not sure about the actual bag.   It would be a shame to miss out if you are unable to obtain in Cananda.   I just wanted to mention that I work full time plus (&#65533;&#65533 amd would never be home for deliveries.  I just came back from New York and went a little crazy with the shopping.  I have things delivered to my office address.   Never seems to be an issue.   Good luck with your decision.





aa12 said:


> Thank you, I know it would be, but I try to rationalize that there will always be another bag, but I do love it! I actually tried that, but I guess because its the boutique versus department store its very strict in terms of shipment and they said that it has to match billing address from the credit card used.



Regarding this - I get around it by making my billing address the same as my work address and I've never had a problem before, so you might want to try that. Taking a whole day off work seems to defeat the purpose of saving money. 



aa12 said:


> I actually thought of doing that, but I believe the boutique's return policy is 14 days, conveniently!





aa12 said:


> Thank you, I've thought about that as well, that perhaps it was a sign it didn't work out the first time and the delivery was so difficult, I definitely don't want to read into it more than it is. I would love if she came back with a 'yes', but unfortunately by that time it will most likely be sold out in the US, which is why I've been going back and forth



If you have enough money on hand now, I'd go with Gail's suggestion and buy it in the US. (I live in Australia, so trust me, I know the agony of the currency conversion!! ). By this point, you'll have your 14 days in which to make the return (and if you have a nice SA, they usually give you a bit of grace on that anyway). This way, since it seems you do LOVE this bag, you are covered. Best case scenario - you get the bag from Canada and save money.  (Then return the US bag.) Worst case, you pay a little extra for the US bag, but at least you don't miss out. Just my two cents on top of some already fabulous advice.


----------



## dmand2

cy13497 said:


> if it was me, i would go to a chanel boutique and they usually do repair i just took my bag there and they said it will take about 6 weeks to repair but i don't know how long it will take for wallet



+ 1



rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I have a member here since 2010 and have been an admirer of all of your pictures, stories and advice, but haven't had much interaction. I hope this is the right place ask for info on a bag that I saw several years ago on eBay but didn't trust the authenticity. Since then, I have added a calf Enchained med boy and a lamb quilted Banane waist bag to my collection! I am wondering if anyone knows the info on the attached pic? I hoping to find this bag someday! Any help is appreciated and I am looking forward to getting involved with more posts will all of you!
> View attachment 3141742



Adore the fringing on this bag!!  Please post mod shots of your bags. We'd love to see them. And let us know how you go with your hunt for this bag. (The advice provided below is really great!)



Kcc982 said:


> That is good news. They better accept the return or I will go off on the SA



And you would be so well within your rights to do so! Totally unacceptable. 



LauraFlorence said:


> Please, give me your advice



LauraFlorence, this is awful! So sorry for you. Not sure how to advise, but can certainly give my sympathy.



aa12 said:


> Hi everyone, for anyone who has a chanel wallet, I would love to know which style you recommend?
> I like the boy ( with snap closure/checkbook length), but it seems very difficult to find it in the caviar leather here in the US and the lambskin makes me a little nervous!
> 
> Any particular style that you recommend and shows little to no where?
> 
> When I was in the boutique I saw the smaller style ( classic with a the button snap closure), but not the full size and the SA said she wouldn't recommend it because it becomes very bulky..



Hi aa12

Have you considered a WOC? I LOVE mine as the ability to easily organise everything into the CC and cash slots plus the versatility of being able to wear it as a shoulder or crossbody bag or carry it as a clutch or pop it into a larger bag in great. 

I know some people are cautious about lambskin, but the majority of my bags are lamb and so long as you take good protective and care measures with it, it not only looks and feels great, but actually is quite durable. Personally, I find that, while caviar leather might be a bit more sturdy, I don't like it's appearance as much and it tends to more easily attract dirt etc. Just my opinion.

If you're after a pure wallet, I find the Camellia and classic CC logo long snap closure styles really nice. 

Best of luck and please let us know what you decide!


----------



## LauraFlorence

newcalimommy said:


> This does not seem normal.  I would contact your SA if u have one or take into store.  After three wears it should not be doing this..



Dmand2 and Newcalimommy, my SA has given me a new bag &#9786;&#65039; Your opinion has been very helpful for me, I didn't want to go at chanel boutique and now I have got a new beautiful bag


----------



## dmand2

LauraFlorence said:


> Dmand2 and Newcalimommy, my SA has given me a new bag &#9786;&#65039; Your opinion has been very helpful for me, I didn't want to go at chanel boutique and now I have got a new beautiful bag


LauraFlorence, I'm really relieved to read this. Thank you for sharing. You need to receive this quality of service and bag!


----------



## LauraFlorence

dmand2 said:


> LauraFlorence, I'm really relieved to read this. Thank you for sharing. You need to receive this quality of service and bag!


----------



## Andrea777

LauraFlorence said:


> Yes, I'll contact my SA, I hope she can help me. Thank so much newcalimommy



Thanks for advice, went to Short Hills boutique and SA took great care. $25 or less she quotes and will be shipped to me


----------



## koc2themo

Hi all you lovelies! What do you think  is the chance of the coco handle making a return in future seasons, being that it was so popular? I may have missed the boat to get a small black or grey  it'll be my one and only Chanel bag and part of me thinks it was meant to be because I really prefer shiny silver hardware.


----------



## LauraFlorence

Someone knows the price of this boy? &#128522;


----------



## dmand2

LauraFlorence said:


> Someone knows the price of this boy? &#128522;


Sorry, I can't help, but you have fabulous taste!! This is gorgeous. If you do find out the price, please share as I want this TDF bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

dmand2 said:


> Sorry, I can't help, but you have fabulous taste!! This is gorgeous. If you do find out the price, please share as I want this TDF bag!




Agreed!  Such a fab boy


----------



## SunBunny

LauraFlorence said:


> Someone knows the price of this boy? [emoji4]




Small is $6800


----------



## LauraFlorence

SunBunny said:


> Small is $6800



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## LauraFlorence

dmand2 said:


> Sorry, I can't help, but you have fabulous taste!! This is gorgeous. If you do find out the price, please share as I want this TDF bag!



My DH loves my taste too, but I don't knows if he likes the price &#128513;


----------



## dmand2

LauraFlorence said:


> Thank you &#128536;



+ 1 



LauraFlorence said:


> My DH loves my taste too, but I don't knows if he likes the price &#128513;



I really adore it when guys show a genuine interest in fashion...and be grateful for scissors - price tags disappear very quickly!!


----------



## Andrea777

dmand2 said:


> + 1
> 
> 
> 
> I really adore it when guys show a genuine interest in fashion...and be grateful for scissors - price tags disappear very quickly!!



That's a great saying!


----------



## simplyhappy

I know all you lovely tPFers can help me answer a silly curiosity..! [emoji1] Can someone explain to me the difference in style name between these classic Chanel flap bags? I put together a photo showing what I mean because it's rather difficult to explain. The top two photos have a smooth edge towards the end of the flap & sides. The bottom two photos show extra stitching that creates a little "lip" along the edges.  Are these considered "Timeless Classic" Flap bags? And does "timeless" and "classic" mean the same thing, like they're interchangeable?

I have read the Reference thread already, but could not locate an answer. [emoji4] Thanks in advance! (Photos from Google search.)


----------



## LauraFlorence

dmand2 said:


> + 1
> 
> 
> 
> I really adore it when guys show a genuine interest in fashion...and be grateful for scissors - price tags disappear very quickly!!


----------



## fally

LauraFlorence said:


> Thank you &#128536;



Hello there LauraFlorence, someone on Youtube posted the black version if you would like to view it for yourself. Here is the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maBc9ueAqfA


----------



## LauraFlorence

fally said:


> Hello there LauraFlorence, someone on Youtube posted the black version if you would like to view it for yourself. Here is the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maBc9ueAqfA



So so nice, thanks fally, I'm really in love and that is a problem &#128514;


----------



## fally

LauraFlorence said:


> So so nice, thanks fally, I'm really in love and that is a problem &#128514;



Good Evening LauraFlorence, oh you're welcome sweetie, I love it as well just not enough to justify the price.


----------



## LovingLV81

Ahhhh !! I am so excited !! I just found a pre loved medallion tote in beige Claire W / GH on Yoogis Closet . I can't wait for it to get here ! It will be a great addition to my brown chocolate one I have ! 




This a pic of it I will do a proper reveal when I get it in my hot little hands !! Ha ha


----------



## gail13

I borrowed this pic from TPF member Chanel316  as I forgot to take my own pic at the boutique.  I was in today looking at the new tile bags which didn't interest me that much-pretty but really expensive.

My regret is not buying any chevron items while they were around-and then my SA brings out this clutch w gold hardware  Do you think this is considered a classic?  It is not oov on the label.  I can also get a quilted version, but the Chevron is just a little something different.

Thoughts?

I do not have any really nice bags for evening-my lifestyle is pretty casual but once in a while a girl needs some nice pieces.  Does anyone have this and use it quite a bit?


----------



## SouthTampa

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this pic from TPF member Chanel316  as I forgot to take my own pic at the boutique.  I was in today looking at the new tile bags which didn't interest me that much-pretty but really expensive.
> 
> My regret is not buying any chevron items while they were around-and then my SA brings out this clutch w gold hardware  Do you think this is considered a classic?  It is not oov on the label.  I can also get a quilted version, but the Chevron is just a little something different.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do not have any really nice bags for evening-my lifestyle is pretty casual but once in a while a girl needs some nice pieces.  Does anyone have this and use it quite a bit?


I think it is stunning!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this pic from TPF member Chanel316  as I forgot to take my own pic at the boutique.  I was in today looking at the new tile bags which didn't interest me that much-pretty but really expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> My regret is not buying any chevron items while they were around-and then my SA brings out this clutch w gold hardware  Do you think this is considered a classic?  It is not oov on the label.  I can also get a quilted version, but the Chevron is just a little something different.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any really nice bags for evening-my lifestyle is pretty casual but once in a while a girl needs some nice pieces.  Does anyone have this and use it quite a bit?




Gorgeous.  I love Chanel Chevron


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this pic from TPF member Chanel316  as I forgot to take my own pic at the boutique.  I was in today looking at the new tile bags which didn't interest me that much-pretty but really expensive.
> 
> My regret is not buying any chevron items while they were around-and then my SA brings out this clutch w gold hardware  Do you think this is considered a classic?  It is not oov on the label.  I can also get a quilted version, but the Chevron is just a little something different.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do not have any really nice bags for evening-my lifestyle is pretty casual but once in a while a girl needs some nice pieces.  Does anyone have this and use it quite a bit?


 
I think its gorgeous and yes a girl needs some classic pieces.


----------



## gail13

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I think its gorgeous and yes a girl needs some classic pieces.



POA, always the voice of reason


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

simplyhappy said:


> I know all you lovely tPFers can help me answer a silly curiosity..! [emoji1] Can someone explain to me the difference in style name between these classic Chanel flap bags? I put together a photo showing what I mean because it's rather difficult to explain. The top two photos have a smooth edge towards the end of the flap & sides. The bottom two photos show extra stitching that creates a little "lip" along the edges.  Are these considered "Timeless Classic" Flap bags? And does "timeless" and "classic" mean the same thing, like they're interchangeable?
> 
> I have read the Reference thread already, but could not locate an answer. [emoji4] Thanks in advance! (Photos from Google search.)
> 
> View attachment 3149467


 
The top two and bottom left are all classic flap bags. The difference is the leather. Caviar classics have the stitching around the edges and the current lambskin classics do not. Older classic flaps in lambskin do have the stitching around the edges. HTH


----------



## simplyhappy

Puttin On Ayers said:


> The top two and bottom left are all classic flap bags. The difference is the leather. Caviar classics have the stitching around the edges and the current lambskin classics do not. Older classic flaps in lambskin do have the stitching around the edges. HTH




Ohh thank you, yes this does help me understand it better. However, I've been drooling over this IG friend's new mini flap bag, which is a black Caviar, and it doesn't have the edge stitch. So, I would then guess newer styles don't have it on any leather, but I'm certain I've seen new reveal bags that do have stitching. I'm really curious to know only because I'll be purchasing a flap soon, with any luck, and thought I was well informed except for this last detail. Thanks again for answering me! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Babybear_bags

simplyhappy said:


> Ohh thank you, yes this does help me understand it better. However, I've been drooling over this IG friend's new mini flap bag, which is a black Caviar, and it doesn't have the edge stitch. So, I would then guess newer styles don't have it on any leather, but I'm certain I've seen new reveal bags that do have stitching. I'm really curious to know only because I'll be purchasing a flap soon, with any luck, and thought I was well informed except for this last detail. Thanks again for answering me! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3150237




I have classic flaps in both stitched variations and I much prefer the newer caviar styles as well; they're much more plush and full, it has the look of the lambskin with the durability of being made with caviar leather. In my opinion, you get the best of both worlds!


----------



## Jenny.K

LovingLV81 said:


> Ahhhh !! I am so excited !! I just found a pre loved medallion tote in beige Claire W / GH on Yoogis Closet . I can't wait for it to get here ! It will be a great addition to my brown chocolate one I have !
> 
> View attachment 3150015
> 
> 
> This a pic of it I will do a proper reveal when I get it in my hot little hands !! Ha ha


in love


----------



## Jenny.K

simplyhappy said:


> Ohh thank you, yes this does help me understand it better. However, I've been drooling over this IG friend's new mini flap bag, which is a black Caviar, and it doesn't have the edge stitch. So, I would then guess newer styles don't have it on any leather, but I'm certain I've seen new reveal bags that do have stitching. I'm really curious to know only because I'll be purchasing a flap soon, with any luck, and thought I was well informed except for this last detail. Thanks again for answering me! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3150237



love this bag


----------



## Jenny.K

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this pic from TPF member Chanel316  as I forgot to take my own pic at the boutique.  I was in today looking at the new tile bags which didn't interest me that much-pretty but really expensive.
> 
> My regret is not buying any chevron items while they were around-and then my SA brings out this clutch w gold hardware  Do you think this is considered a classic?  It is not oov on the label.  I can also get a quilted version, but the Chevron is just a little something different.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do not have any really nice bags for evening-my lifestyle is pretty casual but once in a while a girl needs some nice pieces.  Does anyone have this and use it quite a bit?



I don't, but I think she will work our for you


----------



## Jenny.K

LovingLV81 said:


> Ahhhh !! I am so excited !! I just found a pre loved medallion tote in beige Claire W / GH on Yoogis Closet . I can't wait for it to get here ! It will be a great addition to my brown chocolate one I have !
> 
> View attachment 3150015
> 
> 
> This a pic of it I will do a proper reveal when I get it in my hot little hands !! Ha ha



Gorgeous! however I'll be concerned about wearing it often since she would get dirty easily because of the light leather color... 
Like her though


----------



## Dluvch

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this pic from TPF member Chanel316  as I forgot to take my own pic at the boutique.  I was in today looking at the new tile bags which didn't interest me that much-pretty but really expensive.
> 
> My regret is not buying any chevron items while they were around-and then my SA brings out this clutch w gold hardware  Do you think this is considered a classic?  It is not oov on the label.  I can also get a quilted version, but the Chevron is just a little something different.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do not have any really nice bags for evening-my lifestyle is pretty casual but once in a while a girl needs some nice pieces.  Does anyone have this and use it quite a bit?



This bag is breathtaking and the lambskin makes it so elegant and luxurious looking.


----------



## LovingLV81

Jenny.K said:


> Gorgeous! however I'll be concerned about wearing it often since she would get dirty easily because of the light leather color...
> Like her though




I was thinking it might need some extra care .. I am not to worried I don't put my bags on the floor or set them done very often on surfaces that I don't know about ! I am super excited it will be here tomorrow ! [emoji8]


----------



## flik

gail13 said:


> I borrowed this pic from TPF member Chanel316  as I forgot to take my own pic at the boutique.  I was in today looking at the new tile bags which didn't interest me that much-pretty but really expensive.
> 
> My regret is not buying any chevron items while they were around-and then my SA brings out this clutch w gold hardware  Do you think this is considered a classic?  It is not oov on the label.  *I can also get a quilted version,* but the Chevron is just a little something different.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do not have any really nice bags for evening-my lifestyle is pretty casual but once in a while a girl needs some nice pieces.  Does anyone have this and use it quite a bit?



Yes, a classic indeed! And, yes again, a lady needs a proper evening bag. If you don't mind, I'd love to know where this quilted clutch is located. PM me if you'd rather. Much thanks.


----------



## dmand2

Andrea777 said:


> That's a great saying!





LauraFlorence said:


>



Glad you appreciate my sense of humour Andrea777 and LauraFlorence! 



LovingLV81 said:


> Ahhhh !! I am so excited !! I just found a pre loved medallion tote in beige Claire W / GH on Yoogis Closet . I can't wait for it to get here ! It will be a great addition to my brown chocolate one I have !
> 
> View attachment 3150015
> 
> 
> This a pic of it I will do a proper reveal when I get it in my hot little hands !! Ha ha



LovingLV81, this is such a great day bag and the colour is perfect.  Can't wait for the mod shots!



CaribeanQueen said:


> Gorgeous.  I love Chanel Chevron





Puttin On Ayers said:


> I think its gorgeous and yes a girl needs some classic pieces.





gail13 said:


> POA, always the voice of reason



Hey Gail13, totally agree with the feedback of SouthTampa, CaribeanQueen, and Puttin On Ayers. I have a personal bias for the Chevron style and this is a really nice take on it. What a stunning bag.  It definitely gets my vote!


----------



## dmand2

Jenny.K said:


> Gorgeous! however I'll be concerned about wearing it often since she would get dirty easily because of the light leather color...
> Like her though





LovingLV81 said:


> I was thinking it might need some extra care .. I am not to worried I don't put my bags on the floor or set them done very often on surfaces that I don't know about ! I am super excited it will be here tomorrow ! [emoji8]



I have a Beige Double Flap 9.84 Shoulder Bag (pic attached) and so long as you use quality protective products and treat any marks/stains immediately (again with the correct products), you'll be fine.


----------



## dmand2

Hi all!

Here's my latest beauty to join my pretty little Chanel family: a vintage black lambskin chevron evening flap bag - medium size. 

Mod shots to be posted with glee when she arrives.


----------



## calflu

dmand2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest beauty to join my pretty little Chanel family: a vintage black lambskin chevron evening flap bag - medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod shots to be posted with glee when she arrives.




Congrats!!!!! And welcome


----------



## gail13

Hey Gail13, totally agree with the feedback of SouthTampa, CaribeanQueen, and Puttin On Ayers. I have a personal bias for the Chevron style and this is a really nice take on it. What a stunning bag.  It definitely gets my vote![/QUOTE]

Ah dmand2, my other voice of reason and persuasion!!!


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here's my latest beauty to join my pretty little Chanel family: a vintage black lambskin chevron evening flap bag - medium size.
> 
> Mod shots to be posted with glee when she arrives.



I love this.  Perhaps our Chevrons can all meet sometime soon.


----------



## dmand2

calflu said:


> Congrats!!!!! And welcome



Thank you calflu! 



gail13 said:


> Hey Gail13, totally agree with the feedback of SouthTampa, CaribeanQueen, and Puttin On Ayers. I have a personal bias for the Chevron style and this is a really nice take on it. What a stunning bag.  It definitely gets my vote!



Ah dmand2, my other voice of reason and persuasion!!![/QUOTE]

Sorry, perhaps a helpful, albeit dangerous influence. 



gail13 said:


> I love this.  Perhaps our Chevrons can all meet sometime soon.



I can't wait for their first play date!! :giggles:


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here's my latest beauty to join my pretty little Chanel family: a vintage black lambskin chevron evening flap bag - medium size.
> 
> Mod shots to be posted with glee when she arrives.



congrats on your newest arrival


----------



## cy13497

i've been thinking of getting another chanel, should i do it or not? my collection of bags is decent but i only own one chanel so far a chanel boy. i'm thinking of the blu chanel flap in a criss cross pattern what all of you think about that or a medium classic black?


----------



## i love louie

cy13497 said:


> i've been thinking of getting another chanel, should i do it or not? my collection of bags is decent but i only own one chanel so far a chanel boy. i'm thinking of the blu chanel flap in a criss cross pattern what all of you think about that or a medium classic black?




Are u talking about the chevron ? Out of the two I would go with the classic flap. It never goes out of style which is important when your spending that much money! [emoji16]a classic flap and a boy sounds like a great chanel collection to me [emoji106]


----------



## cy13497

i love louie said:


> Are u talking about the chevron ? Out of the two I would go with the classic flap. It never goes out of style which is important when your spending that much money! [emoji16]a classic flap and a boy sounds like a great chanel collection to me [emoji106]



i agree that a classic flap is a great bag but here, so many peoples wear them  
its this one 
http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fashion...kin-flap-bag.15K.A93097Y073262A833.c.15K.html

for that price its actually cheaper than a classic flap but, it is not a classic style so if i ever want to sell it the value might not hold up


----------



## i love louie

cy13497 said:


> i agree that a classic flap is a great bag but here, so many peoples wear them
> 
> its this one
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fashion...kin-flap-bag.15K.A93097Y073262A833.c.15K.html
> 
> 
> 
> for that price its actually cheaper than a classic flap but, it is not a classic style so if i ever want to sell it the value might not hold up




That is true but, I guess you have to decide if you buy for possible resale value or for love [emoji7]. That blue is gorgeous btw.


----------



## LovingLV81

[ QUOTE LovingLV81, this is such a great day bag and the colour is perfect.  Can't wait for the mod shots QUOTE]


Thank you ! I will be sure to post some !!



dmand2 said:


> I have a Beige Double Flap 9.84 Shoulder Bag (pic attached) and so long as you use quality protective products and treat any marks/stains immediately (again with the correct products), you'll be fine.




Thank you ! I always treat my bags and make sure they are properly loved ! I mean it isn't going to last if you don't take care of it !! Love your double flap !


----------



## dmand2

cy13497 said:


> congrats on your newest arrival



Thank you cy13497! 



i love louie said:


> Are u talking about the chevron ? Out of the two I would go with the classic flap. It never goes out of style which is important when your spending that much money! [emoji16]a classic flap and a boy sounds like a great chanel collection to me [emoji106]



+ 1. A classic flap in jumbo or medium (depending on the size of your boy) is iconic, will never date, and will complement everything! 



i love louie said:


> That is true but, I guess you have to decide if you buy for possible resale value or for love [emoji7]. That blue is gorgeous btw.



I absolutely agree i love louie. The new season bags are beautiful and reminiscent of the chevron and these blue tones are lovely. If this will complement your wardrobe and personal style and be something you see yourself getting a lot of wear out of, then go for it! However, I'd be cautious about buying a bag with its resale value already in mind. Personally, I buy out of love and because I MUST have a particular bag. If you're thinking about the purchase in this way, it probably means you haven't found THE ONE yet so perhaps hold off until you do. Just my opinion of course. 



LovingLV81 said:


> [ QUOTE LovingLV81, this is such a great day bag and the colour is perfect.  Can't wait for the mod shots QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you ! I will be sure to post some !!
> 
> 
> Thank you ! I always treat my bags and make sure they are properly loved ! I mean it isn't going to last if you don't take care of it !! Love your double flap !



I know, you need to treat them like precious little babies.  

Thank you LovingLV81.


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Thank you cy13497!
> 
> 
> 
> + 1. A classic flap in jumbo or medium (depending on the size of your boy) is iconic, will never date, and will complement everything!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree i love louie. The new season bags are beautiful and reminiscent of the chevron and these blue tones are lovely. If this will complement your wardrobe and personal style and be something you see yourself getting a lot of wear out of, then go for it! However, I'd be cautious about buying a bag with its resale value already in mind. Personally, I buy out of love and because I MUST have a particular bag. If you're thinking about the purchase in this way, it probably means you haven't found THE ONE yet so perhaps hold off until you do. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, you need to treat them like precious little babies.
> 
> Thank you LovingLV81.




i'm going to the store soon when i have the time. i'll try both bags and decide what suits me more  but the blue bag is always in my mind and theres a saying if you keep thinking about it then buy it  my chanel boy is in medium 

thanks for the advice dmand2


----------



## dmand2

cy13497 said:


> i'm going to the store soon when i have the time. i'll try both bags and decide what suits me more  but the blue bag is always in my mind and theres a saying if you keep thinking about it then buy it  my chanel boy is in medium
> 
> thanks for the advice dmand2



Happy to help cy13497!  That's definitely a great basis on which to make a decision. If you can't get that bag out of your mind, it's clearly calling to you and it needs to be yours... Looking forward to seeing what decision you make!


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Happy to help cy13497!  That's definitely a great basis on which to make a decision. If you can't get that bag out of your mind, it's clearly calling to you and it needs to be yours... Looking forward to seeing what decision you make!



have you read about this 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-to-stop-refinishing-refurbishing-bags-over-5-a-922611.html

now i'm scared to buy another chanel  cause the my chanel boy handle became unglue just in a week


----------



## chanelloverz

Hello chanel friends! Just need your advice on this...  ivw been wanting a mini flap and I found a vintage lambskin mini bag on the Internet... my question is, do you think it's worth buying a vintage bag worth 1000$? Arw the vintage lambskin tougher than the lambskin now?  I own caviar jumbo and slg so I have no idea on lambskin. Thanks


----------



## i love louie

chanelloverz said:


> Hello chanel friends! Just need your advice on this...  ivw been wanting a mini flap and I found a vintage lambskin mini bag on the Internet... my question is, do you think it's worth buying a vintage bag worth 1000$? Arw the vintage lambskin tougher than the lambskin now?  I own caviar jumbo and slg so I have no idea on lambskin. Thanks




It might be. What kind of condition is it in? Can you post some pics or a link to where you saw it? That way the ladies on here can offer you advice [emoji3]


----------



## LauraFlorence

dmand2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here's my latest beauty to join my pretty little Chanel family: a vintage black lambskin chevron evening flap bag - medium size.
> 
> Mod shots to be posted with glee when she arrives.



Very nice Dmand &#128525;


----------



## dmand2

LauraFlorence said:


> Very nice Dmand [emoji7]




Thanks so much LauraFlorence.  I couldn't believe my luck is finding this precious gem (I have a soft spot for vintage). I can't wait to share lots of photos soon.


----------



## cy13497

i just visit a chanel boutique to see the blue flap bag. somehow i'm disappointed with the actual bag the length of the strap is perfect for me but they stitch the side of the bag in the middle and make the side's centre wrinkled


----------



## chanelloverz

i love louie said:


> It might be. What kind of condition is it in? Can you post some pics or a link to where you saw it? That way the ladies on here can offer you advice [emoji3]



Good morning! Eekkk, I can't post any photo... don't know why


----------



## i love louie

chanelloverz said:


> Good morning! Eekkk, I can't post any photo... don't know why


  ohh sorry  is it from ebay or something?


----------



## helenhandbag

Question for you ladies: would it bother you if your preloved classic flap came with a black dustbag? Am looking at some but the owners chose to supply a black dustbag and probably keeping the white one themselves. Rest of bag, hologram and card all intact, great shape etc., just the dustbag being swapped.


----------



## i love louie

helenhandbag said:


> Question for you ladies: would it bother you if your preloved classic flap came with a black dustbag? Am looking at some but the owners chose to supply a black dustbag and probably keeping the white one themselves. Rest of bag, hologram and card all intact, great shape etc., just the dustbag being swapped.




It would not bother me [emoji2] as long as the flap is beautiful then I could get past it


----------



## LauraFlorence

i love louie said:


> it would not bother me [emoji2] as long as the flap is beautiful then i could get past it



+ 1


----------



## CforCoco

Hi guys! new here =) I'm wondering if I would be able to actually purchase the Chanel Slingback in Toronto (I live in San Francisco but have bought at this Chanel here) and they ship to me? They aren't answering their phones today =( They had my size in stock!


----------



## calflu

helenhandbag said:


> Question for you ladies: would it bother you if your preloved classic flap came with a black dustbag? Am looking at some but the owners chose to supply a black dustbag and probably keeping the white one themselves. Rest of bag, hologram and card all intact, great shape etc., just the dustbag being swapped.




 I'd ask owner why it came with black dust bag. 

It will bother me if the flap is in light color


Good sellers will accommodate your request 

But again it depends on your relationship with SAs. Sometimes good SAs can give you one extra that fits your classic flap!


----------



## calflu

CforCoco said:


> Hi guys! new here =) I'm wondering if I would be able to actually purchase the Chanel Slingback in Toronto (I live in San Francisco but have bought at this Chanel here) and they ship to me? They aren't answering their phones today =( They had my size in stock!




Chanel barely ships within the country


No cross border shipments for any Chanel


----------



## mindyvest

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271988921148

Does anyone think this is real?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mindyvest said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271988921148
> 
> Does anyone think this is real?



Hi! I have responded to your post in the LV forum. please post this request under the shopping section in the authenticate this Chanel thread/section.


----------



## mk lover

Hi ladies,, ive posted this in id chanel thread but no 1 response.. Sorry to take time pls help me id this bag.. Never see it b4. So hard to find info in this.. Hope u all can help


----------



## gail13

mk lover said:


> Hi ladies,, ive posted this in id chanel thread but no 1 response.. Sorry to take time pls help me id this bag.. Never see it b4. So hard to find info in this.. Hope u all can help



You need to post this in the authenticate this Chanel thread.  Please refer to the first two posts for format and content, this picture is not enough info.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

helenhandbag said:


> Question for you ladies: would it bother you if your preloved classic flap came with a black dustbag? Am looking at some but the owners chose to supply a black dustbag and probably keeping the white one themselves. Rest of bag, hologram and card all intact, great shape etc., just the dustbag being swapped.




It will bother me if the bag was originally come with white dust bag. Older year of classic flap (with serial 12) came with black dust bag. If the bag is newer, it will come with white dust bag. I'm kinda picky though. If I buy preloved bag, I love to have full package.


----------



## helenhandbag

Thanks for all your replies ladies! Guess I'm right there with you. It bothers me even though it's on the border of old/new dustbag, and reading back on the forum around 2012 there were quite some people then actually asking for black dustbags.


----------



## calflu

mindyvest said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271988921148
> 
> Does anyone think this is real?




For Chanel authentication request, 

Please post to Chanel Authentication thread & read rules for posting to this thread in post #1 and 2
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


----------



## gail13

I gotta say, I know I am crazy for what I spend on things and to each their own. But I just don't see how anyone can spend $1350 on these....I pulled this from the net....I saw a girl today with one of these on her Chanel tote.


----------



## dmand2

cy13497 said:


> have you read about this
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-to-stop-refinishing-refurbishing-bags-over-5-a-922611.html
> 
> now i'm scared to buy another chanel  cause the my chanel boy handle became unglue just in a week



Yes, sadly I am aware of this new policy...though cannot understand it. Anyone knows that a beloved, well cared for Chanel will last more than five years and require attention during that time!

It shouldn't frighten you off entirely (the policy is bags after five years), but it is something to be aware of.

I think it's just another example of brands getting too big for their boots and as their success goes up, service (inclu pricing, customer care, quality etc) goes down. 



chanelloverz said:


> Hello chanel friends! Just need your advice on this...  ivw been wanting a mini flap and I found a vintage lambskin mini bag on the Internet... my question is, do you think it's worth buying a vintage bag worth 1000$? Arw the vintage lambskin tougher than the lambskin now?  I own caviar jumbo and slg so I have no idea on lambskin. Thanks



Hi chanelloverz! Short answer (without seeing specific bag) is - definitely yes.  However, it will of course be based on the nature of the bag. Well cared for lambskin is just as supple and beautiful vintage as it is new. You may get some deflating, and at that price, you'd expect wear around corners/hardware etc, but lambskin is my preferred choice and it's beautiful new and vintage - IF treated properly. Hope this helps. 



cy13497 said:


> i just visit a chanel boutique to see the blue flap bag. somehow i'm disappointed with the actual bag the length of the strap is perfect for me but they stitch the side of the bag in the middle and make the side's centre wrinkled



Sorry this didn't live up to your expectations cy13497.  Does this open you up to the classic flap option or will you wait until something else grabs your heart and lives up to its appeal?



ashopaholicgirl said:


> It will bother me if the bag was originally come with white dust bag. Older year of classic flap (with serial 12) came with black dust bag. If the bag is newer, it will come with white dust bag. I'm kinda picky though. If I buy preloved bag, I love to have full package.



+ 1. WOCs often come with a black dust bag.



gail13 said:


> I gotta say, I know I am crazy for what I spend on things and to each their own. But I just don't see how anyone can spend $1350 on these....I pulled this from the net....I saw a girl today with one of these on her Chanel tote.



Yes, Gail13, I must confess - it was me...these are the dangers of combining alcohol and shopping. :lolots:


----------



## UpTime

gail13 said:


> I gotta say, I know I am crazy for what I spend on things and to each their own. But I just don't see how anyone can spend $1350 on these....I pulled this from the net....I saw a girl today with one of these on her Chanel tote.



Im dont like this tyle & letter K so I dont buy it but I just preorder a backpack charm for using all my bags (majority are Chanel) yes I do feel crazy & guilty when it costs so much but I cant resist :what:


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Yes, sadly I am aware of this new policy...though cannot understand it. Anyone knows that a beloved, well cared for Chanel will last more than five years and require attention during that time!
> 
> It shouldn't frighten you off entirely (the policy is bags after five years), but it is something to be aware of.
> 
> I think it's just another example of brands getting too big for their boots and as their success goes up, service (inclu pricing, customer care, quality etc) goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi chanelloverz! Short answer (without seeing specific bag) is - definitely yes.  However, it will of course be based on the nature of the bag. Well cared for lambskin is just as supple and beautiful vintage as it is new. You may get some deflating, and at that price, you'd expect wear around corners/hardware etc, but lambskin is my preferred choice and it's beautiful new and vintage - IF treated properly. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this didn't live up to your expectations cy13497.  Does this open you up to the classic flap option or will you wait until something else grabs your heart and lives up to its appeal?
> 
> 
> 
> + 1. WOCs often come with a black dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Gail13, I must confess - it was me...these are the dangers of combining alcohol and shopping. :lolots:



i've seen the classic flap in store as well in the medium caviar. but the bag doesn't scream to me to take it home  i think because it doesn't fit my style i'm only 18 so i usually go for something more edgy. maybe when i hit 25 the bag will scream at me


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> Im dont like this tyle & letter K so I dont buy it but I just preorder a backpack charm for using all my bags (majority are Chanel) yes I do feel crazy & guilty when it costs so much but I cant resist :what:



The monsters are kinda cute.  You'll have to post a pic

I just don't know about that Karl charm.....hope Chanel doesn't go that direction!


----------



## UpTime

gail13 said:


> The monsters are kinda cute.  You'll have to post a pic
> 
> I just don't know about that Karl charm.....hope Chanel doesn't go that direction!



It is super huge. I dont like the size. Will post pic when I get it.


----------



## XCCX

Hello lovelies!

I have a question/concern that you might find very paranoid but ill just go ahead and express it 
I have some dresses/tops with sequins say over the shoulder or chest and ofcourse i carry my chanels on the shoulder or crossbody.... It irritates me when the chain comes in contact with the sequins! I fear they will scratch it???? Im worried about the leather part of it and my bags are all caviar.. Thoughts?


----------



## UpTime

gail13 said:


> The monsters are kinda cute.  You'll have to post a pic
> 
> Do you find the chain ofthe bronze cceyelets is a bit challenge? I cant seem to make the should pad in the middle fast whenI switch from double straps to one strap. So annoy to me.


----------



## gail13

UpTime said:


> gail13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The monsters are kinda cute.  You'll have to post a pic
> 
> Do you find the chain ofthe bronze cceyelets is a bit challenge? I cant seem to make the should pad in the middle fast whenI switch from double straps to one strap. So annoy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had this problem, I wonder what is catching on your strap?  Can you exchange it for another one?
Click to expand...


----------



## dmand2

xactreality said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> I have a question/concern that you might find very paranoid but ill just go ahead and express it
> I have some dresses/tops with sequins say over the shoulder or chest and ofcourse i carry my chanels on the shoulder or crossbody.... It irritates me when the chain comes in contact with the sequins! I fear they will scratch it???? Im worried about the leather part of it and my bags are all caviar.. Thoughts?



Hi xactreality. Please never feel silly or embarrassed about asking ANYTHING here. It's an open forum and no questions are off limits. That's one of the great things about it. No judgement. 

I had to laugh to myself when reading your post as I am similar - I have several items of clothing that are embellished...but my concern is damage to the clothing!  When I am wearing delicate clothing and opt for a chain strap bag, for a small bag, I'll slip the chain in the bag and carry it as a clutch and for a larger bag, I'll wear it in the crook of my arm to prevent damage to both clothing AND bag.  

If you're very keen on wearing your bags crossbody or over the shoulder while wearing such clothes, the only advice I can give is to take the best protective measures with the leather (applying leather protectors etc) and be gentle when putting on/taking off the bag/minimise movement so as to reduce scratching of the hardware. Best of luck!!




cy13497 said:


> i've seen the classic flap in store as well in the medium caviar. but the bag doesn't scream to me to take it home  i think because it doesn't fit my style i'm only 18 so i usually go for something more edgy. maybe when i hit 25 the bag will scream at me



My rule is to NEVER buy what's on-trend and to only get what 'calls to you' and suits your style. (Plus age is just a number - some 18 year olds dress as though they are extremely mature, professional 30-somethings!  ). Sounds like you might be into a WOC or cool smaller Chevron style in a bright colour like cobalt blue, red, yellow or pink. These carry the iconic features, but are fun and young and can really add a pop of colour to any outfit (casual or dressy). Happy to share ideas if this is the kind of thing that might work for you? 

At the end of the day, it all depends on the person - individual style, personal taste, etc. I know some love really subdued classics and pastels, while others like loud and modern piece. It may just take you a while to find your 'groove'...but watch out because then it's addictive!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone.  This is my old Maxi single flap bought many years ago.  I really don't like how the top looks pointed (triangle).  I don't have this issue with my other Chanel flap bags which has nice rounded curve.  I think it is caused by constant pulling of the chain.  N it effect single flap more than double flap??  Does any of u face similar issue?  Any advise what I can do to this bag?  Thanks for any input or advise! [emoji8]


----------



## EVGal

Hi!! A couple weeks ago I posted about being confused as to which Chanel to purchase as my very first.  Just wanted to come back and say...I bit the bullet!  After way too much deliberation, I realized the WOC would be the bag I got the  most use out of. So here she is!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cy13497

dmand2 said:


> Hi xactreality. Please never feel silly or embarrassed about asking ANYTHING here. It's an open forum and no questions are off limits. That's one of the great things about it. No judgement.
> 
> I had to laugh to myself when reading your post as I am similar - I have several items of clothing that are embellished...but my concern is damage to the clothing!  When I am wearing delicate clothing and opt for a chain strap bag, for a small bag, I'll slip the chain in the bag and carry it as a clutch and for a larger bag, I'll wear it in the crook of my arm to prevent damage to both clothing AND bag.
> 
> If you're very keen on wearing your bags crossbody or over the shoulder while wearing such clothes, the only advice I can give is to take the best protective measures with the leather (applying leather protectors etc) and be gentle when putting on/taking off the bag/minimise movement so as to reduce scratching of the hardware. Best of luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rule is to NEVER buy what's on-trend and to only get what 'calls to you' and suits your style. (Plus age is just a number - some 18 year olds dress as though they are extremely mature, professional 30-somethings!  ). Sounds like you might be into a WOC or cool smaller Chevron style in a bright colour like cobalt blue, red, yellow or pink. These carry the iconic features, but are fun and young and can really add a pop of colour to any outfit (casual or dressy). Happy to share ideas if this is the kind of thing that might work for you?
> 
> At the end of the day, it all depends on the person - individual style, personal taste, etc. I know some love really subdued classics and pastels, while others like loud and modern piece. It may just take you a while to find your 'groove'...but watch out because then it's addictive!



thanks for the advice  colors will be great i love sky blue and apple green. last time i saw a green woc but its from velvet and i'm scared the velvet will get dirty so i didn't get it. but i love the classic chanel just not in black. for me the black one with burgundy inside look somewhat old ( no offense for peoplesthat own them ). maybe because my grandma and my mom have and carry them.


----------



## cy13497

EVGal said:


> Hi!! A couple weeks ago I posted about being confused as to which Chanel to purchase as my very first.  Just wanted to come back and say...I bit the bullet!  After way too much deliberation, I realized the WOC would be the bag I got the  most use out of. So here she is!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



congratulations  enjoy  her in good health


----------



## UpTime

gail13 said:


> UpTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had this problem, I wonder what is catching on your strap?  Can you exchange it for another one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the blue stickers cause it? I still leave all blue stickers on
Click to expand...


----------



## EVGal

cy13497 said:


> congratulations  enjoy  her in good health



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dmand2

EVGal said:


> Hi!! A couple weeks ago I posted about being confused as to which Chanel to purchase as my very first.  Just wanted to come back and say...I bit the bullet!  After way too much deliberation, I realized the WOC would be the bag I got the  most use out of. So here she is!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats EVGal! Great choice - this will be so versatile and allow you so much use and fun for many years to come!  Looking forward to some mod shots. 



cy13497 said:


> thanks for the advice  colors will be great i love sky blue and apple green. last time i saw a green woc but its from velvet and i'm scared the velvet will get dirty so i didn't get it. but i love the classic chanel just not in black. for me the black one with burgundy inside look somewhat old ( no offense for peoplesthat own them ). maybe because my grandma and my mom have and carry them.



Always happy to help cy13497. Why don't you hold out for a classic flap or a new seasonal style in a pastel/sky blue, green, or other colour you love and go with that? These will be available in regular and patent leather (so you don't need to worry about the velvet issue). They might be a bit harder to find, but if it's more rare, it's all that more special.  Best of luck on your search!


----------



## fille2

Hi everyone  I have a question that I hope you could help me with  I am desperately searching for the chanel small classic flap in black caviar and with gold hardware. I have tried calling stores, but it seems that they will not get that bag again. It also seems imposible to find a pre owned in good condition. Is there any chance that any of you know a store where I could find it? Or do anybody have an email adress to Chanel in BERLIN or a store in London?  hope that someone can help, I would really appreciate it  thanks!!


----------



## UpTime

fille2 said:


> Hi everyone  I have a question that I hope you could help me with  I am desperately searching for the chanel small classic flap in black caviar and with gold hardware. I have tried calling stores, but it seems that they will not get that bag again. It also seems imposible to find a pre owned in good condition. Is there any chance that any of you know a store where I could find it? Or do anybody have an email adress to Chanel in BERLIN or a store in London?  hope that someone can help, I would really appreciate it  thanks!!



PM me, My SA still receives small size. Are u in the US?


----------



## fille2

UpTime said:


> PM me, My SA still receives small size. Are u in the US?



I have sent you a PM


----------



## calflu

fille2 said:


> Hi everyone  I have a question that I hope you could help me with  I am desperately searching for the chanel small classic flap in black caviar and with gold hardware. I have tried calling stores, but it seems that they will not get that bag again. It also seems imposible to find a pre owned in good condition. Is there any chance that any of you know a store where I could find it? Or do anybody have an email adress to Chanel in BERLIN or a store in London?  hope that someone can help, I would really appreciate it  thanks!!




You can find their email addresses on Chanel website 

Berlin usually has good stock! Same as London 

It's best you call them


----------



## Annie81

EVGal said:


> Hi!! A couple weeks ago I posted about being confused as to which Chanel to purchase as my very first.  Just wanted to come back and say...I bit the bullet!  After way too much deliberation, I realized the WOC would be the bag I got the  most use out of. So here she is!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congratulations on your first channel ! I think you chose well ! I have the same as you though I went for GHW instead. I think black is a great starter and goes with everything. I  won't be able to purchase another Chanel for awhile so blacks great plus I find I have used it for every wedding, christening , kitchen tea and formal dinners for the past year . Hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Someone. Any Chanel lovers!!! Please help me locate this item and any kind soul able to recommend me an SA who can purchase it for me/help me purchase this item. I've been hunting it down but to no avail and I'm near to tears not being able to find it ( dramatic, I know !!) HELP! [emoji254]


----------



## dmand2

SuhanaHarith said:


> View attachment 3161661
> 
> 
> 
> Someone. Any Chanel lovers!!! Please help me locate this item and any kind soul able to recommend me an SA who can purchase it for me/help me purchase this item. I've been hunting it down but to no avail and I'm near to tears not being able to find it ( dramatic, I know !!) HELP! [emoji254]



Sorry I can't help SuhanaHarith, but I hope someone else can help you find this - stunning!!


----------



## EVGal

Annie81 said:


> Congratulations on your first channel ! I think you chose well ! I have the same as you though I went for GHW instead. I think black is a great starter and goes with everything. I  won't be able to purchase another Chanel for awhile so blacks great plus I find I have used it for every wedding, christening , kitchen tea and formal dinners for the past year . Hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it



Thank you!! I agree - it's the perfect first Chanel.  I also will be on a ban for sometime, but I think this will hold me over just fine.  Enjoy yours as well!!


----------



## EVGal

dmand2 said:


> Congrats EVGal! Great choice - this will be so versatile and allow you so much use and fun for many years to come!  Looking forward to some mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm a little shy but as I soon as I use her for the first time I will be snapping away!! (just have to get past that stage of being afraid to take her out of the dust cover


----------



## xianfang

Ok...i saw 2 reveals on the red caviar boy!!! Is it coming back????


----------



## UpTime

xianfang said:


> Ok...i saw 2 reveals on the red caviar boy!!! Is it coming back????



Where? No sign of cavier boys ever


----------



## xianfang

1 is in 1 of the thread paris haul. The other one i saw in the oc5ober reveals. I must look it up again &#128522;&#128522;
Here 1
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reveal-my-little-chanel-haul-in-paris-924413.html


----------



## Dluvch

xianfang said:


> 1 is in 1 of the thread paris haul. The other one i saw in the oc5ober reveals. I must look it up again &#128522;&#128522;
> Here 1
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reveal-my-little-chanel-haul-in-paris-924413.html



I think it was the bag she was wearing when she to buy the purchases in the store.


----------



## simplyhappy

To Die For RED Chanel mini bag! I follow this lovely lady on IG and saw her blog post where she purchased this bag preloved (shalicenoel.com photos from her site). What is the name/style/color/price of this bag?!?  I think it's a perfect rustic red & a nice casual vibe with the hardware. Do you think it's available new? Love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dmand2

EVGal said:


> dmand2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats EVGal! Great choice - this will be so versatile and allow you so much use and fun for many years to come!  Looking forward to some mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm a little shy but as I soon as I use her for the first time I will be snapping away!! (just have to get past that stage of being afraid to take her out of the dust cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling. You'll get past it and then you'll reach the stage where you need others to pry her out of your hands so you can sleep without getting chain imprints on your body!! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> simplyhappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Die For RED Chanel mini bag! I follow this lovely lady on IG and saw her blog post where she purchased this bag preloved (shalicenoel.com photos from her site). What is the name/style/color/price of this bag?!?  I think it's a perfect rustic red & a nice casual vibe with the hardware. Do you think it's available new? Love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3162755
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love, love, love!!!  Ready to throw my WOC in the bin NOW for this instead!
Click to expand...


----------



## xianfang

Dira919 said:


> I think it was the bag she was wearing when she to buy the purchases in the store.



You are right!!!my mistake!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
But theres 1 definitely new in oct reveals heheheh...unicorn i guess


----------



## simplyhappy

dmand2 said:


> Love, love, love!!!  Ready to throw my WOC in the bin NOW for this instead!




Hahaha and I, my hope for finding a classic black mini...screw it! [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## ak3

simplyhappy said:


> To Die For RED Chanel mini bag! I follow this lovely lady on IG and saw her blog post where she purchased this bag preloved (shalicenoel.com photos from her site). What is the name/style/color/price of this bag?!?  I think it's a perfect rustic red & a nice casual vibe with the hardware. Do you think it's available new? Love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3162755



This is the same bag but beige n larger. I have it in this size n love it  http://annsfabulousfinds.com/products/chanel-beige-urban-day-flap


----------



## simplyhappy

ak3 said:


> This is the same bag but beige n larger. I have it in this size n love it  http://annsfabulousfinds.com/products/chanel-beige-urban-day-flap




Ahh thank you for finding this for me! [emoji4] Do you find the chain straps heavy, similar to a Boy bag?


----------



## ak3

simplyhappy said:


> Ahh thank you for finding this for me! [emoji4] Do you find the chain straps heavy, similar to a Boy bag?



I think the bag is light, lighter then the boy bag.


----------



## jascharess

I've just bought this beautiful girl....
I'm not sure if it's a 2, 3 or 4 series as sticker has rubbed off.
I'm not even sure if she's a jumbo, maxi or jumbo xl but she measures at 13.5x8.5x4 inches. 
What confuses me though is that there is no top stitching along the edges of the flap as with other vintage bags of this style i've seen.
Can anyone throw some information my way...


----------



## dmand2

simplyhappy said:


> Hahaha and I, my hope for finding a classic black mini...screw it! [emoji38][emoji38]



I'll be right there with you!! 



ak3 said:


> This is the same bag but beige n larger. I have it in this size n love it  http://annsfabulousfinds.com/products/chanel-beige-urban-day-flap



LOVING it!


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Ladies!!! Are the sewing of the base for Chanel Classics meant to be like this? I thought their sewing should "synchronised"? I'm sorry if it is a silly question but it would be great that I clear my doubt else I wouldn't be able to sleep!!! Kisses to all, thanks in advance!


----------



## Kcc982

Hi guys! I recently bought a medium classic double flap with ghw at a chanel botique at waikiki hawaii. My SA was super friendly. When I came back to l.a, I noticed that the inner flap is not even. Is that normal? One side of the flap is raised. My SA was super friendly and patient with me & attentive. I would hate for him to loose his comission when I return and find a replacement for the bag. Is there a way for me to buy a new bag and him to receive the comission?


----------



## Kcc982

SuhanaHarith said:


> View attachment 3164043
> View attachment 3164044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Are the sewing of the base for Chanel Classics meant to be like this? I thought their sewing should "synchronised"? I'm sorry if it is a silly question but it would be great that I clear my doubt else I wouldn't be able to sleep!!! Kisses to all, thanks in advance!



The base and side of the bag are not synchronize with the rest of the bag. Yours look fine  that's how my classic looks.


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Kcc982 said:


> The base and side of the bag are not synchronize with the rest of the bag. Yours look fine  that's how my classic looks.



Thanks so much. It's so comforting to know this. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## aa12

Hi All, for anyone who has the cc delivery bag, what do you think? Do you still
Love it? Did you tire of it easily?  Does it wear well for everyday use? 

I would love to hear any opinions or feedback as I know it's not the most popular Chanel!


----------



## aa12

What does everyone think of this bag? http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...bags/products/chanel-black-pocket-in-the-city


----------



## gail13

aa12 said:


> What does everyone think of this bag? http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...bags/products/chanel-black-pocket-in-the-city



It looks like a great tote or everyday bag if you like a larger bag.  Did you buy it?


----------



## aa12

gail13 said:


> It looks like a great tote or everyday bag if you like a larger bag.  Did you buy it?



I didn't! I think I just missed it, but I found another site that has it. I've been looking at the CC delivery, thoughts?


----------



## jascharess

First outing with my vintage baby and my not so vintage baby.


----------



## jascharess

aa12 said:


> What does everyone think of this bag? http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...bags/products/chanel-black-pocket-in-the-city



That's a gorgeous, practical bag aa!
And look at the condition its in too. 
Wow


----------



## mizcolon73

Hi all

Needed some assistance
Husband purchased me a brand new Chanel tote in caviar with rhw, I personally didn't like it so I had him return it. Now I'm looking for something else to get. Needed some feedback on whether to get a new or consigned piece. Don't want to spend more than $4k on a new bag.. Just not sure what to do... Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## jascharess

mizcolon73 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Needed some assistance
> Husband purchased me a brand new Chanel tote in caviar with rhw, I personally didn't like it so I had him return it. Now I'm looking for something else to get. Needed some feedback on whether to get a new or consigned piece. Don't want to spend more than $4k on a new bag.. Just not sure what to do... Any suggestions? TIA



Personally i'd go straight to the 2nd hand market. 
There are many online consignment sites and trusted sellers on ebay also whom have some gorgeous limited edition pieces. 
Just remember to get it authenticated.
$4k can buy you a beautiful bag.
Wish i was stuck with your dilemma!
:giggles:


----------



## Kcc982

Are any chanel wallets made from france? I only see Spain when im in the store


----------



## Kcc982

What wallet goes well with medium classi. double flap bag


----------



## gail13

Anyone else get this yet? I think it's actually a record adverting new watches


----------



## SunBunny

Kcc982 said:


> Are any chanel wallets made from france? I only see Spain when im in the store



I'm wondering about that too. I have the studded lamb envelope flap, glazed lamb distressed/crackle black on black boy yen, and large zip around reissue and they are all made in Italy.


----------



## cartouche

something like this? Saks usually orders one every cruise collection.


----------



## k5ml3k

cartouche said:


> something like this? Saks usually orders one every cruise collection.




Do you know what the inside of this little cutie look like? Thanks!


----------



## cartouche

k5ml3k said:


> Do you know what the inside of this little cutie look like? Thanks!







There are some pics floating around the forum. But here is the back

It fits credit card sized items. Is a coin purse

Only 2 compartments


----------



## Kcc982

cartouche said:


> View attachment 3174597
> 
> 
> There are some pics floating around the forum. But here is the back
> 
> It fits credit card sized items. Is a coin purse
> 
> Only 2 compartments



It's a beauty


----------



## Bella2015

gail13 said:


> Anyone else get this yet? I think it's actually a record adverting new watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172114




I got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello~ Does anyone have a Perfect Edge by any chance? I was planning on getting a different bag, perhaps a classic flap, but I saw the Perfect Edge and fell in love. For those of you who have it, how do you enjoy it? I don't see too much written about it on here or elsewhere. 

Perhaps I should add that resale value doesn't mean anything as I don't sell my bags. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## gail13

Kyokei said:


> Hello~ Does anyone have a Perfect Edge by any chance? I was planning on getting a different bag, perhaps a classic flap, but I saw the Perfect Edge and fell in love. For those of you who have it, how do you enjoy it? I don't see too much written about it on here or elsewhere.
> 
> Perhaps I should add that resale value doesn't mean anything as I don't sell my bags. Thanks to anyone who can help.



I don't have it but I like it!  Seems like a very functional bag to me.  It has caught my eye.


----------



## tnt134

Can someone tell me what type of leather this is ? Thanks


----------



## orangeaddict

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 3177729
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of leather this is ? Thanks




Caviar


----------



## kittymoomoo

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 3177729
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of leather this is ? Thanks



It looks like a matte or iridescent caviar to me. Hth


----------



## Livi777

Kyokei said:


> Hello~ Does anyone have a Perfect Edge by any chance? I was planning on getting a different bag, perhaps a classic flap, but I saw the Perfect Edge and fell in love. For those of you who have it, how do you enjoy it? I don't see too much written about it on here or elsewhere.
> 
> Perhaps I should add that resale value doesn't mean anything as I don't sell my bags. Thanks to anyone who can help.




I love mine very much! I use it more often than my m/l classic. I'm not a fan of boy bags and it gives me abit of edge that I need plus it is a good size for both everyday use and some formal events.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kyokei

Livi777 said:


> I love mine very much! I use it more often than my m/l classic. I'm not a fan of boy bags and it gives me abit of edge that I need plus it is a good size for both everyday use and some formal events.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you! It helps to hear someone uses it more than their M/L.


----------



## angeles.cafe

I have it, and love it a lot. I use it more regular than my 224 and my classic M/L.


----------



## cartouche

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 3177729
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of leather this is ? Thanks




The wallets from13s were iridescent caviar. This one looks to be in ok condition, but I have seen ones -brand new- that were very faded and overall low quality caviar. Saks and neimans still have some in stock.


----------



## rose_mary

hi everyone so i dont own any chanel bags YET a good friend of mine is selling me this beauty and i am torn what do you think of it


----------



## bh4me

rose_mary said:


> hi everyone so i dont own any chanel bags YET a good friend of mine is selling me this beauty and i am torn what do you think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178931


This is an interesting bag. I've never seen it before. Personally, I don't like my things displayed for everyone to see   I'd say skip it and find one that is more versatile. But if this does not bother you and you really love the bag, go for it.


----------



## rose_mary

thats what i thought at first you are right then i was like umm.. slg's look really cute in it but like you said it would be kind of like a special occasion bag or summer bag maybe i dont know[emoji23]


----------



## AdventureFox

bh4me said:


> This is an interesting bag. I've never seen it before. Personally, I don't like my things displayed for everyone to see   I'd say skip it and find one that is more versatile. But if this does not bother you and you really love the bag, go for it.



I agree. Not sure where you live but seems like you'd be asking for trouble if you're in a major city, like NYC for example. Versatility is a major issue too. I doubt you'll get major usage out of it. If you had many I'd be less inclined to say no, however this one doesn't seem to be the best way to break into CC ownership. If you like it though ignore me!


----------



## pennypenny

I started using my Maxi DF in Caviar and although yes the caviar leather is almost indestructible, the interior however i am so afraid i will scratch it every single time i have to pull in/out my stuff. Specially with my nails! Anyone feeling the same way?


----------



## rose_mary

exactly!! i live in a small town in louisiana  so it wouldnt be a big deal but like you said i dont think i would get much use out of it only thing it was a great deal so i am still thinking about it i might keep saving up for a different one thank you for you guys opinion helped me tons[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Sculli said:


> i experienced the same like you on the same site while selling my black chainaround, I recognized the serial number. The seller is apparently designerdesired. I even lowered the price, because she seemed Sincere. And I can't believe she sold it for a higher price and somebody was buying that too. People living like this [emoji23].




I completely understand you. I sold some of my items to the same seller as yours and the she took advantage to resell for a lot higher price. I thought she bought for herself but no!


----------



## Purseaddictnun

I just got hired at Macy's . Does anyone know if I can use my employee discount on Bloomingdales Chanel boutique . Thank your


----------



## dmand2

Hi all!

Finally debuting one of my latest gorgeous acquisitions - dubbed by me 'the Golden Baby', this is my gold reissue 2.55 . Worn with:

* Rag & Bone black leather skorts
* Saba silk ruffle detail v-neck tank
* Christian Louboutin black kid leather Daffodile
* Valentino black and gold rockstud cuff
* Karen Millen double gold with crystal angle ring
* Large gold hoop earrings with diamond sprinkles

Mod shots of my other new beauties will be added soon!!


----------



## mmaya

pennypenny said:


> I started using my Maxi DF in Caviar and although yes the caviar leather is almost indestructible, the interior however i am so afraid i will scratch it every single time i have to pull in/out my stuff. Specially with my nails! Anyone feeling the same way?


Yes I am afraid too.. I have nothing loose inside my Classics, everything has its place inside a SLG and I am super careful to turn my rings so that they do not scratch the interior of the bag as am getting in and out.. 

I have heard that keys are the biggest problems so I keep them inside my LV Clay.. I do not even use the interior compartments so they do not stretch out.. 

I have major OCD, hope others can post how they keep their interior bags pristine..


----------



## TChip5

Reading here makes me feel guilty because I never cared what happens to the inside of my bags. . I am never going to sell because I have daughters waiting for me to say this one is too heavy it's yours. The worst enemy is my house keys but i am not gonna pouch them before I put them in. . Car key never moves outside if my bag.


----------



## kittymoomoo

TChip5 said:


> Reading here makes me feel guilty because I never cared what happens to the inside of my bags. . I am never going to sell because I have daughters waiting for me to say this one is too heavy it's yours. The worst enemy is my house keys but i am not gonna pouch them before I put them in. . Car key never moves outside if my bag.



I use my 6 key case, it even has a small pocket in the inside and back for cards. It's in my bags everyday no scratches.


----------



## Dluvch

mmaya said:


> Yes I am afraid too.. I have nothing loose inside my Classics, everything has its place inside a SLG and I am super careful to turn my rings so that they do not scratch the interior of the bag as am getting in and out..
> 
> I have heard that keys are the biggest problems so I keep them inside my LV Clay.. I do not even use the interior compartments so they do not stretch out..
> 
> I have major OCD, hope others can post how they keep their interior bags pristine..



I use my Lv mini pouchette (I suck at spelling), key holder, coin holder, lambskin card hold, and l zip wallet.  Yep, I'm OCD too my friend . I use a soft case for my sun glasses.


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> I use my 6 key case, it even has a small pocket in the inside and back for cards. It's in my bags everyday no scratches.



I have this one too, I love it and yes kittymoomoo is absolutely correct it doesn't scratch.   I almost got the caviar one, so glad I got the lambskin as it looks so much more luxurious


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Finally debuting one of my latest gorgeous acquisitions - dubbed by me 'the Golden Baby', this is my gold reissue 2.55 . Worn with:
> 
> * Rag & Bone black leather skorts
> * Saba silk ruffle detail v-neck tank
> * Christian Louboutin black kid leather Daffodile
> * Valentino black and gold rockstud cuff
> * Karen Millen double gold with crystal angle ring
> * Large gold hoop earrings with diamond sprinkles
> 
> Mod shots of my other new beauties will be added soon!!



This is a great looking ensemble my dear, and you will love this bag!  Congrats and looking forward to seeing the other reveals, esp the purple...


----------



## tnt134

orangeaddict said:


> Caviar







kittymoomoo said:


> It looks like a matte or iridescent caviar to me. Hth







cartouche said:


> The wallets from13s were iridescent caviar. This one looks to be in ok condition, but I have seen ones -brand new- that were very faded and overall low quality caviar. Saks and neimans still have some in stock.




Thanks guys

I'm returning this one. Just want to know so I won't get it next time. It does have that matte feel/touch and very low quality compared to the lambskin and shiny caviar.


----------



## LMHS

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 3177729
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of leather this is ? Thanks



It's more like a soft suede caviar.  I have a crossbody bag from the same season made from the same type of leather.


----------



## TChip5

Thanks for your reply!  As a senior citizen every item I put into my bags contributes to the weight of the bag. . I have one of these key holders that I no longer use... 'weight' . You won't be able to understand my statement until you are retired


----------



## pennypenny

mmaya said:


> Yes I am afraid too.. I have nothing loose inside my Classics, everything has its place inside a SLG and I am super careful to turn my rings so that they do not scratch the interior of the bag as am getting in and out..
> 
> I have heard that keys are the biggest problems so I keep them inside my LV Clay.. I do not even use the interior compartments so they do not stretch out..
> 
> I have major OCD, hope others can post how they keep their interior bags pristine..




Yeah i had to buy chanel key pouch for this bag. I also attempted to use a bag organizer but i find it too bulky already.


----------



## kulasa87

Thinking of buying a reissue tote can anyone tell me if that's a good replacement for a GST? And how do you like it?


----------



## jsmdesign

Thinking of selling my GST and getting the Riviera. Love my GST but thinking I might get more use out of the Riviera. Is that a stupid move? I would love any input!


----------



## gail13

Fashionluxs said:


> I just prepared two Chanel purse for my girlfriends , I bought from China and received it this morning ! it's Thanksgiving gift ! Looks great anyway .. here is the website I bought from www.kissdiy.es



We don't support 1:1., fakes or inspired items here.


----------



## kyj77

I finally took the plunge and purchased my first Chanel... I wanted to share with all the enthusiasts because it is such a big moment for me [emoji16]

Jumbo in black caviar leather, silver hardware [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dmand2

kittymoomoo said:


> I use my 6 key case, it even has a small pocket in the inside and back for cards. It's in my bags everyday no scratches.



Kittymoomoo, I am so kicking myself as I was talked out of purchasing this as I was advised it would not fit my large electronic car key, but clearly it holds that with ease and more!  Definitely have to re-visit this now after seeing your lovely pics! 




kyj77 said:


> I finally took the plunge and purchased my first Chanel... I wanted to share with all the enthusiasts because it is such a big moment for me [emoji16]
> 
> Jumbo in black caviar leather, silver hardware [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3182283



Congratulations kyj77!! Gorgeous! 



gail13 said:


> This is a great looking ensemble my dear, and you will love this bag!  Congrats and looking forward to seeing the other reveals, esp the purple...



Thank you so much Gail!  Here are some teasers...


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Kittymoomoo, I am so kicking myself as I was talked out of purchasing this as I was advised it would not fit my large electronic car key, but clearly it holds that with ease and more!  Definitely have to re-visit this now after seeing your lovely pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations kyj77!! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Gail!  Here are some teasers...



Oh my, I would take either of these off of your hands....


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Oh my, I would take either of these off of your hands....


You're so thoughtful!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> I have this one too, I love it and yes kittymoomoo is absolutely correct it doesn't scratch.   I almost got the caviar one, so glad I got the lambskin as it looks so much more luxurious



I agree 100% dira the lamsbskin is butter soft.  I was scared it would get scratched up from daily use, but it's still in excellent shape.  Sometimes it's the small things that make a huge difference


----------



## kittymoomoo

kyj77 said:


> I finally took the plunge and purchased my first Chanel... I wanted to share with all the enthusiasts because it is such a big moment for me [emoji16]
> 
> Jumbo in black caviar leather, silver hardware [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3182283



Hi kyj77, congratulations on your gorgeous jumbo !!  She's beautiful. Your going to love wearing it.


----------



## gail13

We installed keyless locks on our doors a while ago-no need to carry keys anymore.  Life is so much easier.


----------



## kittymoomoo

gail13 said:


> We installed keyless locks on our doors a while ago-no need to carry keys anymore.  Life is so much easier.



Now that's a great idea Gail !!  This would make my life so much easier :true:


----------



## luvbags29

kittymoomoo said:


> I agree 100% dira the lamsbskin is butter soft.  I was scared it would get scratched up from daily use, but it's still in excellent shape.  Sometimes it's the small things that make a huge difference



I'm hoping to purchase my first Chanel lambskin piece in a wallet... but wondering if there is anyway to keep it looking nice?  What do the SA recommend using on this type of leather or is there something you wonderful ladies recommend using to keeping it beautiful?  I would love any advice before making the plunge as I'm a little nervous about lambskin.

Thanks!!


----------



## kittymoomoo

luvbags29 said:


> I'm hoping to purchase my first Chanel lambskin piece in a wallet... but wondering if there is anyway to keep it looking nice?  What do the SA recommend using on this type of leather or is there something you wonderful ladies recommend using to keeping it beautiful?  I would love any advice before making the plunge as I'm a little nervous about lambskin.
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi luvbags29, I use Cadillac leather conditioner on all my bags caviar and lambskin. It was my S.A. that recommended it to me. I found it at Nordstrom and Amazon,  it's been a lifesaver for me.  I wouldn't have bought my lambskin boy if I didn't have this.  Honestly lambskin isn't as delicate as you think. Can't wait to see what you get !!


----------



## luvbags29

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi luvbags29, I use Cadillac leather conditioner on all my bags caviar and lambskin. It was my S.A. that recommended it to me. I found it at Nordstrom and Amazon,  it's been a lifesaver for me.  I wouldn't have bought my lambskin boy if I didn't have this.  Honestly lambskin isn't as delicate as you think. Can't wait to see what you get !!



Thanks so much Kitty!!
I'm looking at buying my first Chanel lambskin wallet in black.  I only own caviar but love the look of lambskin, just afraid of scratching and other unwanted marks.  Does this Cadillac leather conditioner take away scratches and keep it looking pristine?  Do you use it on the inside of your items as well?


----------



## gail13

kittymoomoo said:


> Now that's a great idea Gail !!  This would make my life so much easier :true:



We bought them on Amazon, DH installed them in less than an hr.  They look like the ones you see at nicer resorts.


----------



## kittymoomoo

luvbags29 said:


> Thanks so much Kitty!!
> I'm looking at buying my first Chanel lambskin wallet in black.  I only own caviar but love the look of lambskin, just afraid of scratching and other unwanted marks.  Does this Cadillac leather conditioner take away scratches and keep it looking pristine?  Do you use it on the inside of your items as well?



I found that is smooths out small scratches and scuffs. I'm lucky I haven't had deep scratches but I think it would at least help it.  I do use it inside and out, especially on the inside flaps that can get scuffs from reaching inside. Also, you might want to check out the "care and maintenance of lambskin " thread ", it has some other recommendations as well.


----------



## kittymoomoo

gail13 said:


> We bought them on Amazon, DH installed them in less than an hr.  They look like the ones you see at nicer resorts.



Wow I'm totally bringing this up with DH !!!  Thanks dear.:urock:


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> We installed keyless locks on our doors a while ago-no need to carry keys anymore.  Life is so much easier.


Wow, scary technology! I was impressed with a pouch to protect my bag from keys. A world *without keys*...


----------



## Arlene619

Hi, I hope everyone is having a good day so far..&#128075; 3:18pm in S. California, does anyone know the name of this bag, and what season it's from? I was just wondering if you think this is something you can wear on a day to day basis. I own two boy bags, because I dress casual almost all the time lol. Anyway, do you think this looks too dressy? I'm also considering the CF mini but my SA only has the one with ghw, but I prefer the shw because it makes the bag look more casual.. does anyone here wear this (cf with ghw) with casual attire?


----------



## Arlene619

Sorry I forgot to add the front pic of the bag


----------



## k5ml3k

cartouche said:


> View attachment 3174597
> 
> 
> There are some pics floating around the forum. But here is the back
> 
> It fits credit card sized items. Is a coin purse
> 
> Only 2 compartments




Can I ask what your thoughts are on this card case?


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is having a good day so far..&#128075; 3:18pm in S. California, does anyone know the name of this bag, and what season it's from? I was just wondering if you think this is something you can wear on a day to day basis. I own two boy bags, because I dress casual almost all the time lol. Anyway, do you think this looks too dressy? I'm also considering the CF mini but my SA only has the one with ghw, but I prefer the shw because it makes the bag look more casual.. does anyone here wear this (cf with ghw) with casual attire?



I think the first bag is called Korean Garden or something-it is a new seasonal piece from 16 C, I like it alot.  I found it to be really small for everyday and really $$$,but very beautiful.  If the size and price work for you, I would carry it often.  

The mini with gold hardware is a bit dressier with the gold but not so much that it couldn't be worn casually.  Are you considering both-they are both beautiful bags.


----------



## cartouche

k5ml3k said:


> Can I ask what your thoughts are on this card case?
> 
> View attachment 3183928




The ones from 13c are still floating around but the caviar was very washed and faded. 

The ones from 2014 were better in terms of caviar quality. It's fairly tiny in person - i think it was 4 inches in length and one inch in depth. It is a little pricy - i believe it's 695 or 675.


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> I think the first bag is called Korean Garden or something-it is a new seasonal piece from 16 C, I like it alot.  I found it to be really small for everyday and really $$$,but very beautiful.  If the size and price work for you, I would carry it often.
> 
> 
> 
> The mini with gold hardware is a bit dressier with the gold but not so much that it couldn't be worn casually.  Are you considering both-they are both beautiful bags.




thanks so much! I've never seen the korean garden one before, it is unique.. I am considering one of the two but I haven't seen either one in real life yet. I am going tomorrow to check it out. I did have my heart set on the classic flap but with shw. I do love the korean garden bag because it sort of has the edgy look of the boy bags.. which I love. I dont know what to do, I can only choose one of them. The cf is 3100 I believe and the other is 2800. I just wanted a small bag to carry my phone (s6 edge plus, it's smaller than the iphone 6plus, my car keys and a small key cles) Which one would you choose for yourself? Thanks in advance, I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Dluvch

Hi everyone,  did you hear the news, we now can place phone orders for classics!  My SA told me the news yesterday.


----------



## Arlene619

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone,  did you hear the news, we now can place phone orders for classics!  My SA told me the news yesterday.



Wow that's awesome! Can we call ourselves or does the sa have to do it for you? Does this include the classic mini?


----------



## k5ml3k

cartouche said:


> The ones from 13c are still floating around but the caviar was very washed and faded.
> 
> The ones from 2014 were better in terms of caviar quality. It's fairly tiny in person - i think it was 4 inches in length and one inch in depth. It is a little pricy - i believe it's 695 or 675.




Wow, thank you so much for such a detailed response! I was actually looking at this one specifically...can you give me your thoughts on it? 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-quilted-caviar-compact-coin-wallet.html

Thank you! And is it smaller than the regular, classic card case?


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone,  did you hear the news, we now can place phone orders for classics!  My SA told me the news yesterday.



Hi Dira,  do you mean the 1-800 number, and will they mail it to you ?  Now that would be fantastic  !!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is having a good day so far..[emoji112] 3:18pm in S. California, does anyone know the name of this bag, and what season it's from? I was just wondering if you think this is something you can wear on a day to day basis. I own two boy bags, because I dress casual almost all the time lol. Anyway, do you think this looks too dressy? I'm also considering the CF mini but my SA only has the one with ghw, but I prefer the shw because it makes the bag look more casual.. does anyone here wear this (cf with ghw) with casual attire?



I think you can wear gold casually especially on a mini



Arlene619 said:


> Sorry I forgot to add the front pic of the bag




I like the style of the bag. What is the name and how much is it?


----------



## Arlene619

CaribeanQueen said:


> I think you can wear gold casually especially on a mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the style of the bag. What is the name and how much is it?



Thanks so much . Gail13 said she thinks it's called Korean garden, my sa told me it is 2800usd. I am going to check it out tomorrow &#128522;


----------



## gail13

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi Dira,  do you mean the 1-800 number, and will they mail it to you ?  Now that would be fantastic  !!



I wonder if the ulterior motive is to have more info on purchasers-trying to be more accessible to consumers hasn't typically been Chanel's MO.

I'm not typically suspicious of so much but these last few weeks there have been some interesting developments in the world of Chanel that just leave me wondering.


----------



## kittymoomoo

gail13 said:


> I wonder if the ulterior motive is to have more info on purchasers-trying to be more accessible to consumers hasn't typically been Chanel's MO.
> 
> I'm not typically suspicious of so much but these last few weeks there have been some interesting developments in the world of Chanel that just leave me wondering.



Great point Gail, is it for our benefit or theirs?


----------



## gail13

kittymoomoo said:


> Great point Gail, is it for our benefit or theirs?



Well, lets think about that.....


----------



## kyj77

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi kyj77, congratulations on your gorgeous jumbo !!  She's beautiful. Your going to love wearing it.




Thank-you! And Thank-you dmand2!  I'm sure this will be the beginning of a long obsession [emoji16]


----------



## Dluvch

Arlene619 said:


> Wow that's awesome! Can we call ourselves or does the sa have to do it for you? Does this include the classic mini?



Yes and you need to call the SA I believe.


----------



## Dluvch

gail13 said:


> I wonder if the ulterior motive is to have more info on purchasers-trying to be more accessible to consumers hasn't typically been Chanel's MO.
> 
> I'm not typically suspicious of so much but these last few weeks there have been some interesting developments in the world of Chanel that just leave me wondering.



Hmmmm, this has me wondering too.....


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi Dira,  do you mean the 1-800 number, and will they mail it to you ?  Now that would be fantastic  !!



No my dear friend, you need to contact the SA I believe.


----------



## Roku

this is totally random but in the spirit of chanel I purchased the coolest iphone case with a woven chain

posted about it here


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> No my dear friend, you need to contact the SA I believe.



Last year I filled out a form at my boutique that keeps my cc information on file. This way when I want something I can call   I did this for my black jumbo. I'm not sure if the department stores do this.  It makes it easier to buy, although that can be a good or bad thing hahaha.


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> Last year I filled out a form at my boutique that keeps my cc information on file. This way when I want something I can call   I did this for my black jumbo. I'm not sure if the department stores do this.  It makes it easier to buy, although that can be a good or bad thing hahaha.



I know this is dangerous


----------



## kiah15

Hello everyone!
I have a question regarding The CF and need your Chanel knowledge
So my cousin recently bought a preowned CF from 2009 I think? It is in caviar skin but I find it a little odd or surprising that the bag doesn't have the infamous "love letter pocket", which is usually a Common thing for CF bags? I mean even the vintage bags have one. So is this normal? As in authentic?
Thanks!


----------



## Arlene619

Dumb question.. but hoping to get an answer. It's regarding lambskin. I was wondering would it damage the bag if you got caught in the rain/drizzle/any form of liquid? It rarely rains where I'm from but I'm paranoid of anything happening to my bags. I'm not sure if the color of your bag would make a difference, I own a dark grey and a black lambskin. If it did get wet, Do I spot dry or let it air dry? Tia!


----------



## gail13

kiah15 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a question regarding The CF and need your Chanel knowledge
> So my cousin recently bought a preowned CF from 2009 I think? It is in caviar skin but I find it a little odd or surprising that the bag doesn't have the infamous "love letter pocket", which is usually a Common thing for CF bags? I mean even the vintage bags have one. So is this normal? As in authentic?
> Thanks!



Why don't you post it in the AT thread and you'll know for sure!


----------



## cat man do

Thanks for posting the pic of the Chanel Korean garden bag. It comes in two sizes.  I saw the small one in person that is about the size of a woc. I am on the wait list for the larger size thats about 6x9x3. What size is the one you posted in the picture?
I really like the art deco look of it.


----------



## bh4me

Arlene619 said:


> Dumb question.. but hoping to get an answer. It's regarding lambskin. I was wondering would it damage the bag if you got caught in the rain/drizzle/any form of liquid? It rarely rains where I'm from but I'm paranoid of anything happening to my bags. I'm not sure if the color of your bag would make a difference, I own a dark grey and a black lambskin. If it did get wet, Do I spot dry or let it air dry? Tia!



I dont think its a good idea to air dry any leather after it got rained on. Leaving the water to soak in without wiping it off may cause water spots. I have seen lambskin bags on reseller sites with water spots...not good. If water gets on it, I would wipe it dry immediately. Don't let the water sit and get absorbed.

Some tpfrs also spray their bag with product to protect from the rain. I don't really do this so can't speak to that. There should be posts about this in the care thread as well. hth


----------



## dmand2

kyj77 said:


> Thank-you! And Thank-you dmand2!  I'm sure this will be the beginning of a long obsession [emoji16]




Very happy to help kyj77.  



Dira919 said:


> Hmmmm, this has me wondering too.....




All very dodgy these latest developments. Why are these high end designer brands implementing changes that make life so difficult for loyal devotees of their brands?!?



Roku said:


> this is totally random but in the spirit of chanel I purchased the coolest iphone case with a woven chain
> 
> posted about it here




LOVE it Roku! Thanks for sharing. 



Arlene619 said:


> Dumb question.. but hoping to get an answer. It's regarding lambskin. I was wondering would it damage the bag if you got caught in the rain/drizzle/any form of liquid? It rarely rains where I'm from but I'm paranoid of anything happening to my bags. I'm not sure if the color of your bag would make a difference, I own a dark grey and a black lambskin. If it did get wet, Do I spot dry or let it air dry? Tia!




Hi Arlene. Bag care is VERY important. For detailed info see the Chanel care thread-lots of great tips!

For your specific query-it's important to apply a suitable leather protector/waterproofer prior to first use and at regular intervals after 4-6 wks). 

Any spots due to stains (wine, minor colour transfer, dirt) can be cleaned with gentle baby wipes or clean cloth depending on damage. Obviously get to it as quickly as possible. NEVER spot dry with hair dryer etc; always allow to air dry. And always store in dust bag (once dry).

This kind of care will keep your bags in mint condition and give you years of joy!! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Arlene619

cat man do said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of the Chanel Korean garden bag. It comes in two sizes.  I saw the small one in person that is about the size of a woc. I am on the wait list for the larger size thats about 6x9x3. What size is the one you posted in the picture?
> I really like the art deco look of it.



I'm not sure which size it is but I'm almost positive it's the bigger one. It has two compartments on the inside. I had the CF mini next to it and they look like they hold about the same amount, it's pretty spacious. You should contact the Chanel boutique inside Nordstroms  at the Fashion Valley Mall in San Diego. I'm sure it's still there!


----------



## Arlene619

cat man do said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of the Chanel Korean garden bag. It comes in two sizes.  I saw the small one in person that is about the size of a woc. I am on the wait list for the larger size thats about 6x9x3. What size is the one you posted in the picture?
> I really like the art deco look of it.



Sorry I forgot to add a pic of the interior of the garden bag


----------



## Arlene619

dmand2 said:


> Very happy to help kyj77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All very dodgy these latest developments. Why are these high end designer brands implementing changes that make life so difficult for loyal devotees of their brands?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE it Roku! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arlene. Bag care is VERY important. For detailed info see the Chanel care thread-lots of great tips!
> 
> For your specific query-it's important to apply a suitable leather protector/waterproofer prior to first use and at regular intervals after 4-6 wks).
> 
> Any spots due to stains (wine, minor colour transfer, dirt) can be cleaned with gentle baby wipes or clean cloth depending on damage. Obviously get to it as quickly as possible. NEVER spot dry with hair dryer etc; always allow to air dry. And always store in dust bag (once dry).
> 
> This kind of care will keep your bags in mint condition and give you years of joy!!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks so much. My sa recommended the Cadillac conditioner but I'm too afraid of using chemicals on the leather &#128533;( bad experience wth loving my bags)


----------



## cat man do

Thanks Arlene619 that's helpful. It must be the bigger one (in the pic) because the small one is only about five inches wide on the two inside compartments. This is what I need it to fit in the bag, small wallet, phone, keys, cles, glasses and a lipstick. The glasses are always the deal killer breaker with these small bags and the one item I can't go without. Would you say it fits the same or more then the Chanel mini rectangular bag that's 5x8x3?


----------



## gail13

cat man do said:


> Thanks Arlene619 that's helpful. It must be the bigger one (in the pic) because the small one is only about five inches wide on the two inside compartments. This is what I need it to fit in the bag, small wallet, phone, keys, cles, glasses and a lipstick. The glasses are always the deal killer breaker with these small bags and the one item I can't go without. Would you say it fits the same or more then the Chanel mini rectangular bag that's 5x8x3?



I saw a few of these at Nordstrom Topanga-I would call and ask a SA.  I too loved the design of the bag but there was no way I'd be able to use it often and I too carry only a little.  LMK if you need a SA contact.


----------



## Arlene619

cat man do said:


> Thanks Arlene619 that's helpful. It must be the bigger one (in the pic) because the small one is only about five inches wide on the two inside compartments. This is what I need it to fit in the bag, small wallet, phone, keys, cles, glasses and a lipstick. The glasses are always the deal killer breaker with these small bags and the one item I can't go without. Would you say it fits the same or more then the Chanel mini rectangular bag that's 5x8x3?



Hi there I would say it fits more than the mini. The Korean bag can expand, it has more give.  Yes it should fit those items no problem


----------



## XCCX

Hello ladies 

Does the hardware on different jumbos look different? Or is it a seasonal thing?

I had my local boutique change replace my hardware as thd older one discolored (humidity to blame i guess!) they replaced it in the boutique locally as they had spare parts..

I don't know does it look different or is it just me? Im just concerned they may have accidentally used a m/l lock instead?


----------



## XCCX

Looks like the arms of the c's are thicker and curvature is less on the new one?


----------



## handbagahholic

Hey ladies I wonder if anyone can help me? I've spotted a beautiful Chanel riviera bag on line in calfskin beige, is this the same beige as the gst? I'm wondering how light it is? Any pics would be fab [emoji8]


----------



## Passau

Pray that all TPFers in Paris are safe....My prayers are with all the people in France..


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Passau said:


> Pray that all TPFers in Paris are safe....My prayers are with all the people in France..




Take care!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179]


----------



## lenaf4ever

Hey girls! I am new to purse forum but already is trying to seek some valuable advice. I've been eyeing this le boy handle but am not sure how people feel about it. It's certainly a lot more edgy then the other boys I've seen. I'm debating about getting this in a small size...would it be possible to see opinions and how people feel about it?

Thanks!


----------



## VegasCyn

lenaf4ever said:


> Hey girls! I am new to purse forum but already is trying to seek some valuable advice. I've been eyeing this le boy handle but am not sure how people feel about it. It's certainly a lot more edgy then the other boys I've seen. I'm debating about getting this in a small size...would it be possible to see opinions and how people feel about it?
> 
> Thanks!


I love this bag. See YouTube video by LisaLisaD1 she bought this bag a month ago and did a review.


----------



## calflu

lenaf4ever said:


> Hey girls! I am new to purse forum but already is trying to seek some valuable advice. I've been eyeing this le boy handle but am not sure how people feel about it. It's certainly a lot more edgy then the other boys I've seen. I'm debating about getting this in a small size...would it be possible to see opinions and how people feel about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I think several TPFers asked the same question if you do a search 

Personally I think it's cute but I prefer regular boys 
Over time I feel the handle isn't so cool..and wish it can be pulled down


----------



## tiffany089

I recently bought a house so I had to pack all my stuff, as you do, but of course I made sure to take special care of my Chanel family. 

Do you guys keep the shopping bags your purchases came in? I saved the bags, the boxes, and all the ribbon and flowers over the years I've been buying Chanel. I'm definitely keeping the boxes, but I'm thinking I don't need the bags. Especially since a lot just look like a wrinkled mess now. I feel like I'm just hoarding meaningless things.

What do you do with all your chanel packaging?


----------



## may0112

tiffany089 said:


> I recently bought a house so I had to pack all my stuff, as you do, but of course I made sure to take special care of my Chanel family.
> 
> Do you guys keep the shopping bags your purchases came in? I saved the bags, the boxes, and all the ribbon and flowers over the years I've been buying Chanel. I'm definitely keeping the boxes, but I'm thinking I don't need the bags. Especially since a lot just look like a wrinkled mess now. I feel like I'm just hoarding meaningless things.
> 
> What do you do with all your chanel packaging?



*I flatten out the chanel black bag and keep it at random places. Dust bag, cleaning cloth are kept inside the box. I threw away the ribbons and flowers because they are wrinkled and torn. 
Auth card is kept inside my Chanel bag *


----------



## dmand2

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks so much. My sa recommended the Cadillac conditioner but I'm too afraid of using chemicals on the leather &#128533;( bad experience wth loving my bags)



Sorry about your bad experience Arlene619 . You need to do what you feel comfortable with personally. I use Tana on my regular leather and Waproo ultra shine neutral on my patent leather (bags and shoes) and find these work a treat. 

I guess the most important thing is to spot dry your bag with a clean chamois cloth very gently and to NEVER use a hairdryer or heater or store your bag while wet.

The care thread is very helpful with various forms of advice and a good leather specialist who you can trust will assist you also.



lenaf4ever said:


> Hey girls! I am new to purse forum but already is trying to seek some valuable advice. I've been eyeing this le boy handle but am not sure how people feel about it. It's certainly a lot more edgy then the other boys I've seen. I'm debating about getting this in a small size...would it be possible to see opinions and how people feel about it?
> 
> Thanks!



I think this is a super fun style, but I'm not sure if the small size bag is overpowered by the very chunky strap. 



tiffany089 said:


> I recently bought a house so I had to pack all my stuff, as you do, but of course I made sure to take special care of my Chanel family.
> 
> Do you guys keep the shopping bags your purchases came in? I saved the bags, the boxes, and all the ribbon and flowers over the years I've been buying Chanel. I'm definitely keeping the boxes, but I'm thinking I don't need the bags. Especially since a lot just look like a wrinkled mess now. I feel like I'm just hoarding meaningless things.
> 
> What do you do with all your chanel packaging?



Don't feel like a hoarder Tiffany! I do the same with all my bags and shoes.  If anything is actually destroyed, I'd let it go, but otherwise I always like to keep the whole package.



Arlene619 said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is having a good day so far..3:18pm in S. California, does anyone know the name of this bag, and what season it's from? I was just wondering if you think this is something you can wear on a day to day basis. I own two boy bags, because I dress casual almost all the time lol. Anyway, do you think this looks too dressy? I'm also considering the CF mini but my SA only has the one with ghw, but I prefer the shw because it makes the bag look more casual.. does anyone here wear this (cf with ghw) with casual attire?



Hi Arlene! I always lean towards gold HDW and the majority of my bags have this. I feel this works fine for casual wear. I go by the rule - if you look and feel confident, you can wear anything! Go for what makes you feel good! 

I'll add a post below of a super casual look, but with what can also be a pretty glam bag with gold HDW. (It will not let me upload it here.) 

At the end of the day *you* need to feel comfortable with what you're wearing, but in my opinion, gold HDW can be casual or dressy. Hope this helps!


----------



## dmand2

Hi Arlene! I always lean towards gold HDW and the majority of my bags have this. I feel this works fine for casual wear. I go by the rule - if you look and feel confident, you can wear anything! Go for what makes you feel good! 

I'll add a post below of a super casual look, but with what can also be a pretty glam bag with gold HDW. (It will not let me upload it here.) 

At the end of the day *you* need to feel comfortable with what you're wearing, but in my opinion, gold HDW can be casual or dressy. Hope this helps! [/QUOTE]


----------



## dmand2

Hi all

Debuting my beautiful black vintage chevron evening flap bag with gold hardware paired with a sleeveless Karen Millen bodycon midi-dress and Christian Louboutin black patent 120 So Kate pumps. 

Perfect size!


----------



## Arlene619

dmand2 said:


> Hi Arlene! I always lean towards gold HDW and the majority of my bags have this. I feel this works fine for casual wear. I go by the rule - if you look and feel confident, you can wear anything! Go for what makes you feel good!
> 
> I'll add a post below of a super casual look, but with what can also be a pretty glam bag with gold HDW. (It will not let me upload it here.)
> 
> At the end of the day *you* need to feel comfortable with what you're wearing, but in my opinion, gold HDW can be casual or dressy. Hope this helps!


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much.  I feel better &#128522; you are rocking that outfit!  Love your whole outfit .. your bag is tdf and those valentinos.... !!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Debuting my beautiful black vintage chevron evening flap bag with gold hardware paired with a sleeveless Karen Millen bodycon midi-dress and Christian Louboutin black patent 120 So Kate pumps.
> 
> Perfect size!



Looking great dmand!


----------



## dmand2

Thanks so much.  I feel better &#128522; you are rocking that outfit!  Love your whole outfit .. your bag is tdf and those valentinos.... !!&#128525;&#128525;[/QUOTE]



gail13 said:


> Looking great dmand!



I'm glad Arlene, and thanks so much Arlene and Gail!!


----------



## gail13

Can anyone please tell me what the retail price of the so black chevron jumbo was ?


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> Can anyone please tell me what the retail price of the so black chevron jumbo was ?



Got this from bragmybag.com, don't quote me, but I heard it's  same price as the CF jumbo. Hth! &#128522;

As per November 2015:
Price EUR: 3950 > 4750
Price USD: $5500 > no price increase yet
Price GBP: £3425 > no price increase yet
Price CAD: $6100 > no price increase yet
Price AUD: $7730 > $7980


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> Got this from bragmybag.com, don't quote me, but I heard it's  same price as the CF jumbo. Hth! &#128522;
> 
> As per November 2015:
> Price EUR: 3950 > 4750
> Price USD: $5500 > no price increase yet
> Price GBP: £3425 > no price increase yet
> Price CAD: $6100 > no price increase yet
> Price AUD: $7730 > $7980



Thank you so much; I must have missed it


----------



## dmand2

Arlene619 said:


> Got this from bragmybag.com, don't quote me, but I heard it's  same price as the CF jumbo. Hth! &#128522;
> 
> As per November 2015:
> Price EUR: 3950 > 4750
> Price USD: $5500 > no price increase yet
> Price GBP: £3425 > no price increase yet
> Price CAD: $6100 > no price increase yet
> Price AUD: $7730 > $7980


Why do I have to live in Australia?!?


----------



## Arlene619

dmand2 said:


> Why do I have to live in Australia?!?



I hear ya .lol. right now I'm wishing I lived in Singapore so I can get my hands on the new caviar minis&#128533;


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> I hear ya .lol. right now I'm wishing I lived in Singapore so I can get my hands on the new caviar minis&#128533;



Me too!


----------



## dmand2

Arlene619 said:


> I hear ya .lol. right now I'm wishing I lived in Singapore so I can get my hands on the new caviar minis&#128533;





gail13 said:


> Me too!



Girls trip! I can score me some Loubis while I'm there too!!


----------



## Jordon1989

Hi all!
I am travelling to Paris in a fortnight and wanted to get some Chanel trainers or ballet flats. I'm interested in the trainers with the logo in the side in the dark grey colour they did.. Does anybody know if they still have this colour in stock or it's still being produced? 

Has anybody also got an idea of the prices of the trainers in Paris!??


----------



## UpTime

Arlene619 said:


> I hear ya .lol. right now I'm wishing I lived in Singapore so I can get my hands on the new caviar minis&#128533;



Hear ya


----------



## dmand2

Finally the debut of my now most favourite bag - the exquisite violet satin Croco Coco reissue 226 with gold hardware.   Worn with Louboutin So Kate Optic Mosaico 120 pumps, a cute little playsuit, gold multi-strand necklace, and an Hermes Anemone CDC.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Finally the debut of my now most favourite bag - the exquisite violet satin Croco Coco reissue 226 with gold hardware.   Worn with Louboutin So Kate Optic Mosaico 120 pumps, a cute little playsuit, gold multi-strand necklace, and an Hermes Anemone CDC.




Gorgeous!!!  How do you like the feel of the satin compared to leather?  It looks like you took this pic in the stockroom of Louboutin


----------



## studentinneed

bit of an odd question, but do wallets come with care manuals like bags do?
purchased a wallet on monday and realised i have no idea to look after it! and realised from watching reveals some seem to come with a little card thing?
thanks!


----------



## Arlene619

studentinneed said:


> bit of an odd question, but do wallets come with care manuals like bags do?
> purchased a wallet on monday and realised i have no idea to look after it! and realised from watching reveals some seem to come with a little card thing?
> thanks!



I noticed the same thing watching unboxings, I've even seen it come with bags and I've never gotten them with any of my purchases. It's a small square booklet right? I only have one SLG and it came with a rectangular pamphlet.


----------



## studentinneed

Arlene619 said:


> I noticed the same thing watching unboxings, I've even seen it come with bags and I've never gotten them with any of my purchases. It's a small square booklet right? I only have one SLG and it came with a rectangular pamphlet.



Yeah that's it! Was wondering what I was missing out on as its my first SLG. I didn't even get a pamphlet  what's in yours?


----------



## Arlene619

studentinneed said:


> Yeah that's it! Was wondering what I was missing out on as its my first SLG. I didn't even get a pamphlet  what's in yours?



This is what I got. Just a care booklet


----------



## Arlene619

Sorry forgot to add pic


----------



## studentinneed

Arlene619 said:


> Sorry forgot to add pic



Thanks for posting!
Don't suppose you could let me know what it states, and if there's anything in particular for caviar leather?


----------



## carebearz

UpTime said:


> Hear ya



I'm I'm Singapore but I wish I was in Tokyo! The yen has dropped so much, that Chanel seems to be the cheapest there now, even cheaper than Paris.
And the variety they have, it's just amazing!


----------



## UpTime

carebearz said:


> I'm I'm Singapore but I wish I was in Tokyo! The yen has dropped so much, that Chanel seems to be the cheapest there now, even cheaper than Paris.
> And the variety they have, it's just amazing!



No wonder the Hawaii' boutique said they loss Janpanese tourist


----------



## heiress-ox

I'm finally going to pick up my first CF on Friday & I've heard of ladies passing up bags for the perfect one at the boutique. Since this is my first Chanel purchase and I am a complete newbie, I'm just wondering what do you ladies look for when selecting a bag? Or what would make you pass it up? I just want to make sure I leave with the best quality!

I wasn't sure where to ask this, so I figured I'd drop the question here


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Hi ladies and gents! I need some solid advice...since I obviously have no self control or sense!

With the help of Fashionphile, I have been steadily ending my love affair with LV and am down to one bag and one wallet. Two years ago, I saw and fell in love with the Chanel Enchained. One popped up on Fashionphile a few months ago, and I bought it immediately and LOVE IT!!! Since then...I have purchased the Banane Waist Bag, a small boy wallet to match the Enchained, Chanel combat boots, Chanel ankle boots and knee high boots, two vintage Chanel jackets, Chanel brooch, and a Chanel wrap/shawl...I also impulsively purchased a Fendi monster tote in yellow to replace my two year old sons diaper bag. Hence the complete lack of self control or sense...

Though I know I need therapy, medication, and to have my checking account taken away, I keep drooling over the Deauville tote in denim. To make things worse, my SA keeps getting them in and texting me...this is the third one she has gotten in and says this is the last one.

So my questions are:

Does anyone have one? How do they wear? I have seen some pretty faded ones on the resale sites and it worries me that it will not wear well. I am thinking I need to be sent directly to ban island and maybe just need someone to tell me that? Is the Deauville worth getting or should I hold out for something else??? Someone recently posted an amazing new tote (don't know the name of it) on another thread, maybe I should hold out for that instead?!? HELP!!!! Proof reading this before hitting send makes me realize that I might be psycho...lol! [emoji23]


----------



## rubyscowgirl

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I need some solid advice...since I obviously have no self control or sense!
> 
> With the help of Fashionphile, I have been steadily ending my love affair with LV and am down to one bag and one wallet. Two years ago, I saw and fell in love with the Chanel Enchained. One popped up on Fashionphile a few months ago, and I bought it immediately and LOVE IT!!! Since then...I have purchased the Banane Waist Bag, a small boy wallet to match the Enchained, Chanel combat boots, Chanel ankle boots and knee high boots, two vintage Chanel jackets, Chanel brooch, and a Chanel wrap/shawl...I also impulsively purchased a Fendi monster tote in yellow to replace my two year old sons diaper bag. Hence the complete lack of self control or sense...
> 
> Though I know I need therapy, medication, and to have my checking account taken away, I keep drooling over the Deauville tote in denim. To make things worse, my SA keeps getting them in and texting me...this is the third one she has gotten in and says this is the last one.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> Does anyone have one? How do they wear? I have seen some pretty faded ones on the resale sites and it worries me that it will not wear well. I am thinking I need to be sent directly to ban island and maybe just need someone to tell me that? Is the Deauville worth getting or should I hold out for something else??? Someone recently posted an amazing new tote (don't know the name of it) on another thread, maybe I should hold out for that instead?!? HELP!!!! Proof reading this before hitting send makes me realize that I might be psycho...lol! [emoji23]




After reading my crazy request...I decided to tell my SA no thank you and put myself on a spending freeze until the new year. I hope that you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving! [emoji8]


----------



## mrsgrd

Hi there guys! New to purse forum and loving the chat!! Just wondering what the thoughts are on new or preloved jumbo in caviar, I have the option of a 2012 for £2750, should I hold out and buy new? Is the quality as good as it used to be? Sorry to interrupt !! Total newbie here xxx


----------



## mar_png

i wish i can afford the chanel bag one day


----------



## clarkda

Does anyone know what the vip christmas gift is this year?


----------



## calflu

mrsgrd said:


> Hi there guys! New to purse forum and loving the chat!! Just wondering what the thoughts are on new or preloved jumbo in caviar, I have the option of a 2012 for £2750, should I hold out and buy new? Is the quality as good as it used to be? Sorry to interrupt !! Total newbie here xxx




Welcome 
This is a personal preference I'd say 

Some said older ones have better qualify but some are not happy when they get brand new but older bags from boutiques


Here is a thread that members discuss extensively about buying pre-owned vs new 


HTH

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/lets-be-honest-is-it-best-to-buy-661253.html


----------



## JagGal

Hi there, I've just bought a vintage double faced jumbo flap bag, lamb skin, from 1997. It's in beautiful condition from a reputable seller on eBay. I negotiated from £1995 down to £1850. Not sure if that was a good deal but it's so adorable, I'm not too bothered! &#128522; What I'd actually like to ask is, how much were these bags new? Are they still available from new and are they desirable?

Many, many thanks.


----------



## pretzelandcooki

JagGal said:


> Hi there, I've just bought a vintage double faced jumbo flap bag, lamb skin, from 1997. It's in beautiful condition from a reputable seller on eBay. I negotiated from £1995 down to £1850. Not sure if that was a good deal but it's so adorable, I'm not too bothered! &#128522; What I'd actually like to ask is, how much were these bags new? Are they still available from new and are they desirable?
> 
> Many, many thanks.



Does anyone know when the chevron herringbone boy will come out again?


----------



## Kisa

pretzelandcooki said:


> Does anyone know when the chevron herringbone boy will come out again?



I believe there's an off-white or grey chevron boy at saks for spring 2016


----------



## Jaterichanel

So, just curious about the appearant price drop of the Chanel Golden Class. I bought one two years ago for $3,2000 including tax. 

http:// http://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-gold-class-double-cc-bag/

Today I go to the Chanel site & see they're selling the very similar bag in black leather & gold HW, silver leather & silver HW, and black leather & silver HW for $2,100? 

postimg.org/image/8adsynchb/

That's an $1,100 difference what I paid at Chanel boutique.


----------



## Chanbal

I came across this article from 2008 about the purseforum and its members. How we are seen  by others!  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...n-goes-undercover-woman-handbag-chatroom.html


----------



## allure244

Jaterichanel said:


> So, just curious about the appearant price drop of the Chanel Golden Class. I bought one two years ago for $3,2000 including tax.
> 
> http:// http://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-gold-class-double-cc-bag/
> 
> Today I go to the Chanel site & see they're selling the very similar bag in black leather & gold HW, silver leather & silver HW, and black leather & silver HW for $2,100?
> 
> postimg.org/image/8adsynchb/
> 
> That's an $1,100 difference what I paid at Chanel boutique.




I think the price you paid is for the larger size. There is one that's smaller in size. Even if the price went down it shouldn't be a $1000 difference. I know the boy woc went down in price by maybe $300. Not sure if price of golden class went down


----------



## gail13

Chanbal said:


> I came across this article from 2008 about the purseforum and its members. How we are seen  by others!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...n-goes-undercover-woman-handbag-chatroom.html



That's pretty funny, thanks for sharing!

(I added the exclamation point since the author mentioned it has importance on the forum.)


----------



## Chanbal

gail13 said:


> That's pretty funny, thanks for sharing!
> 
> (I added the exclamation point since the author mentioned it has importance on the forum.)


You are welcome! We must look strange to many. 

"How far will conspicuous consumption be tolerated among these strange people? "


----------



## chocolateturtle

Would it be redundant if I added another perfect edge in medium black, even though I already have one in the large burgundy? I need more color variety...Or should I get another bag style. I love the perfect edge style though.


----------



## xianfang

chocolateturtle said:


> Would it be redundant if I added another perfect edge in medium black, even though I already have one in the large burgundy? I need more color variety...Or should I get another bag style. I love the perfect edge style though.



Many people here have classics, ssame sizes or different sizes, in different colors.
&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Kyokei

chocolateturtle said:


> Would it be redundant if I added another perfect edge in medium black, even though I already have one in the large burgundy? I need more color variety...Or should I get another bag style. I love the perfect edge style though.




If the style is one that works for you and the color is different it isn't redundant at all. The perfect edge is a great bag.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I had an item authenticated by etinceler. I always get Michelle and she's great but this time I got Monica. Just curious if any of you guys have worked with her. Thank you!


----------



## cartouche

chocolateturtle said:


> Would it be redundant if I added another perfect edge in medium black, even though I already have one in the large burgundy? I need more color variety...Or should I get another bag style. I love the perfect edge style though.




If u love the style, sure. I have 2 black maxis, one in lamb and other in caviar. Both ghw


----------



## Iama101

Hello everyone, need your help and I hope to find some answers here. I have fallen in love with the vintage Diana flap in small size, lamb skin, black with ghw. I wanted it to replace and retire my woc. Used to love the woc and used it everyday, but now I have a baby and have a little more to carry with me. 

1. I am presented with an opportunity to buy a size medium Diana flap, should I take the chance even though I think a small size fits me better? 

2. Should I sell my woc? I don't think I will have any use for it in the next 5 years, but I'm really afraid that once I sold it I will miss it terribly, esp if I settled with a medium size flap bag. 

For your reference, I already have a medium classic flap in shw, cavira skin and i only use it for special occasions. So my husband asks me how likely I will use the Diana bag when lamb skin is more delicate. But i feel that i want a lamb skin Chanel in my collection as I currently don't have one. And if I got it for a really good price, I won't feel too bad in case I racked it. Hahahah... If that makes any sense at all. Your thoughts will be helpful!


----------



## parisianescape

Iama101 said:


> Hello everyone, need your help and I hope to find some answers here. I have fallen in love with the vintage Diana flap in small size, lamb skin, black with ghw. I wanted it to replace and retire my woc. Used to love the woc and used it everyday, but now I have a baby and have a little more to carry with me.
> 
> 1. I am presented with an opportunity to buy a size medium Diana flap, should I take the chance even though I think a small size fits me better?
> 
> 2. Should I sell my woc? I don't think I will have any use for it in the next 5 years, but I'm really afraid that once I sold it I will miss it terribly, esp if I settled with a medium size flap bag.
> 
> For your reference, I already have a medium classic flap in shw, cavira skin and i only use it for special occasions. So my husband asks me how likely I will use the Diana bag when lamb skin is more delicate. But i feel that i want a lamb skin Chanel in my collection as I currently don't have one. And if I got it for a really good price, I won't feel too bad in case I racked it. Hahahah... If that makes any sense at all. Your thoughts will be helpful!



To be honest with you, I wouldn't settle for anything else, since you truly know what you want. You'll still be thinking of the bag you didn't get in the future! Now, if you have  plenty of spare cash then by all means get both, but if you don't,  then just stick to the one you really want: the smaller size Diana bag. As for the WOC I would definitely keep it. Right now even 10-year-old versions are  selling for the price of new on eBay and other resellers. Besides you never know when you maybwant to be hands-free with a little bag for adjust your keys and the lipstick! I hope that helps


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  How do you like the feel of the satin compared to leather?  It looks like you took this pic in the stockroom of Louboutin



Thanks Gail!  Well, I am always very delicate when unwrapping all my new Chanels and holding them for the first time, but I must admit I was VERY tentative with this one. 

It is difficult to compare satin with leather (most of mine is lambskin). This does have that beautiful silky smooth finish that is amazing against the skin - like a silk nightie. Perfect for breezy summer weather. 

I mean, I seriously LOVE this bag and had to stop myself from molesting it!  However, I do know it will be much less forgiving than leather as stains will be very difficult to remove. So this for me will be a luxury/special bag rather than an everyday bag. 

Having said that, for anyone considering one, after getting a classic leather bag, which I think should be a foundation for a good collection, this is seriously a beautiful piece. It's feminine, yet not girly. Just perfection - truly.  

And I must give a huge shout out thank you to Roku who made this purchase possible. :urock:


(Sorry about all the boxes. My 'shoe room' overfloweth and normally I cover these up with a blanket or sheet, but I'd been very unwell and fortgot. You're about the sixth person to think this was taken in a shoe stockroom!  - I'll probably take that as a compliment!)


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Thanks Gail!  Well, I am always very delicate when unwrapping all my new Chanels and holding them for the first time, but I must admit I was VERY tentative with this one.
> 
> It is difficult to compare satin with leather (most of mine is lambskin). This does have that beautiful silky smooth finish that is amazing against the skin - like a silk nightie. Perfect for breezy summer weather.
> 
> I mean, I seriously LOVE this bag and had to stop myself from molesting it!  However, I do know it will be much less forgiving than leather as stains will be very difficult to remove. So this for me will be a luxury/special bag rather than an everyday bag.
> 
> Having said that, for anyone considering one, after getting a classic leather bag, which I think should be a foundation for a good collection, this is seriously a beautiful piece. It's feminine, yet not girly. Just perfection - truly.
> 
> And I must give a huge shout out thank you to Roku who made this purchase possible. :urock:
> 
> 
> (Sorry about all the boxes. My 'shoe room' overfloweth and normally I cover these up with a blanket or sheet, but I'd been very unwell and fortgot. You're about the sixth person to think this was taken in a shoe stockroom!  - I'll probably take that as a compliment!)



It is of course meant as the hugest of compliments!!!!


----------



## Iama101

parisianescape said:


> To be honest with you, I wouldn't settle for anything else, since you truly know what you want. You'll still be thinking of the bag you didn't get in the future! Now, if you have  plenty of spare cash then by all means get both, but if you don't,  then just stick to the one you really want: the smaller size Diana bag. As for the WOC I would definitely keep it. Right now even 10-year-old versions are  selling for the price of new on eBay and other resellers. Besides you never know when you maybwant to be hands-free with a little bag for adjust your keys and the lipstick! I hope that helps



Thank you for your time and feedback. I had no idea woc can sell for that much! I'm keeping it for sure then. You are right, who knows if one day I want to wear it! And if I regret it by I won't be able to buy it at the price I paid!


----------



## Chiri

Anyone bought / seen the new Chanel Grosgrain and Satin Flap Bag? Will the material be lasting enough?


----------



## VNgirl

Hi


----------



## VNgirl

Iam new her, can somebody help me? I have a Chanel bag but I don't know it a fake or real? Can somebody help me to know my bag


----------



## VNgirl

My bag


----------



## VNgirl

2


----------



## VNgirl

3


----------



## VNgirl

4


----------



## VNgirl

5


----------



## VNgirl

6


----------



## VNgirl

7


----------



## VNgirl

I'm hope someone can help me the this bag... I'm worried now


----------



## kittymoomoo

VNgirl said:


> My bag



Hi VNgirl, here's where you need to post 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html

Be sure to follow all the instructions on page one.


----------



## VNgirl

Thank you kittymoomoo


----------



## Kt00381n

If anyone sees old medium boy quilted Lambskin ghw  black or red at Saks nyc please let me know. Want to get one but have not decided yet on the color. Thank you


----------



## AnaTeresa

Two quick questions for you all (hope this is the right place!) - I saw the most gorgeous straw bag at  Chanel in Saks, Columbus, Ohio about six years ago. It was some sort of flap bag made of tan and black woven straw. I loved that bag, but I was a student and couldn't afford it. However, I have no idea what style it was. Does this ring any bells?

If so, has anyone seen one recently? I stalk a lot of consignment sites, but I've not seen a hint of one in the past year. It's the bag of my dreams, and I'm afraid I've missed my shot at it.


----------



## calflu

VNgirl said:


> Iam new her, can somebody help me? I have a Chanel bag but I don't know it a fake or real? Can somebody help me to know my bag




Please post authentication request to 

Chanel Authentication thread & read rules for posting to this thread in post #1 and 2
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html

Again, please make sure you follow the instructions in post 1 and 2

Just click multiple pics and they'll upload


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> It is of course meant as the hugest of compliments!!!!


----------



## Hon4lyfe

Hello all - I don't know if this is the right place to post this but since I don't have thread starting access as of yet I'll just leave it here.. So I'm doing some last minute Christmas shopping for my girlfriend (I know, bad! I should've handled this earlier but you know how work is), can you gals help me out? 

I'm your typical guy that is oblivious to female fashion trends, usually the saleswoman helps me out but since it's the holiday season I'd rather ask here to get better input. 

Do you have any recommendations for a bag to my long term girlfriend? She has the Chanel GST in that peach color already and was wondering if I should get her another Chanel or another designer? I was also considering jewelry (got her the Hermes bracelet last year) but not sure if she's really into it since she never wears earrings. Any help would be appreciated! I'm located in SoCal and will be shopping at South Coast Plaza if thats any help! Thank you


----------



## AnaTeresa

Hon4lyfe said:


> Hello all - I don't know if this is the right place to post this but since I don't have thread starting access as of yet I'll just leave it here.. So I'm doing some last minute Christmas shopping for my girlfriend (I know, bad! I should've handled this earlier but you know how work is), can you gals help me out?
> 
> I'm your typical guy that is oblivious to female fashion trends, usually the saleswoman helps me out but since it's the holiday season I'd rather ask here to get better input.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for a bag to my long term girlfriend? She has the Chanel GST in that peach color already and was wondering if I should get her another Chanel or another designer? I was also considering jewelry (got her the Hermes bracelet last year) but not sure if she's really into it since she never wears earrings. Any help would be appreciated! I'm located in SoCal and will be shopping at South Coast Plaza if thats any help! Thank you



On the one hand, you can never go wrong with Chanel. On the other, handbags can be such a personal thing - everyone has a preference on size, style, etc. If she doesn't have a Chanel wallet, what about a wallet to coordinate with her GST?


----------



## Hon4lyfe

AnaTeresa said:


> On the one hand, you can never go wrong with Chanel. On the other, handbags can be such a personal thing - everyone has a preference on size, style, etc. If she doesn't have a Chanel wallet, what about a wallet to coordinate with her GST?


Wallet is a great idea but she recently purchased a wallet, I was thinking a smaller Chanel bag since the GST is a bit too cumbersome for a night out. What do you think of the Boy Chanel bag (although I don't know which style/color)? or the Classic Flap? Both are a bit pushing on price but I can make it work.


----------



## AnaTeresa

Hon4lyfe said:


> Wallet is a great idea but she recently purchased a wallet, I was thinking a smaller Chanel bag since the GST is a bit too cumbersome for a night out. What do you think of the Boy Chanel bag (although I don't know which style/color)? or the Classic Flap? Both are a bit pushing on price but I can make it work.



Shoot! Didn't she realize she was limiting your Christmas gift ideas? 

I am a Classic Flap girl myself - but I love the look of Boy, too. In terms of style/color, I think that depends on her personal preferences. What sort of colors does she normally wear?


----------



## FunBagz

Hon4lyfe said:


> Wallet is a great idea but she recently purchased a wallet, I was thinking a smaller Chanel bag since the GST is a bit too cumbersome for a night out. What do you think of the Boy Chanel bag (although I don't know which style/color)? or the Classic Flap? Both are a bit pushing on price but I can make it work.



What a very thoughtful gesture!  My opinion is since she already has a GST, which is a more classic style, a M/L classic flap is probably a safe bet and can be dressed up or down.  The boy is a great bag, but some people find the style a bit trendy or to their liking and it doesn't dress up as much a Classic Flap.  I'm sure whatever you chose, your girlfriend will be thrilled that you've put so much thought and effort into it.


----------



## Hon4lyfe

AnaTeresa said:


> Shoot! Didn't she realize she was limiting your Christmas gift ideas?
> 
> I am a Classic Flap girl myself - but I love the look of Boy, too. In terms of style/color, I think that depends on her personal preferences. What sort of colors does she normally wear?



Haha seriously! See..that's where I lack fashion sense, I know she wears a lot of muted colors like black, white, and occasional peach/burgundy? I was thinking of just playing it safe and going with black.



FunBagz said:


> What a very thoughtful gesture!  My opinion is since she already has a GST, which is a more classic style, a M/L classic flap is probably a safe bet and can be dressed up or down.  The boy is a great bag, but some people find the style a bit trendy or to their liking and it doesn't dress up as much a Classic Flap.  I'm sure whatever you chose, your girlfriend will be thrilled that you've put so much thought and effort into it.



Thank you for the kind words, I hope she sees this in the same light as you do. The classic flap does look timeless so I'm leaning towards that...Usually I'm pretty decisive but for her, it's difficult for me. 

She also needs shoes - what brands are currently trendy? Last year she was looking at Valentino heels but never got them, is there anything else that's more in style now?  I suck at this.


----------



## AnaTeresa

I think a black M/L flap would be lovely. I know I'd be over the moon to receive such a thoughtful gift!


----------



## Kt00381n

Girls I need your help! 3 weeks ago I bought jumbo caviar. I loved it at first sight but the past week I keep thinking if I should of went with Lambskin. I keep coming back to this thought. Considering that this is my first chanel I never saw Lambskin jumbo in real life. But after looking at pictures I think my bag is not that black ))) but more greyish.... 

Please help! Should I return and switch to Lambskin? I plan to use this bag very often maybe as my daily bag.

And I'm not a very carefull person if you know what I mean lol


----------



## Kt00381n

More pics


----------



## Kt00381n

One more


----------



## orangeaddict

Kt00381n said:


> Girls I need your help! 3 weeks ago I bought jumbo caviar. I loved it at first sight but the past week I keep thinking if I should of went with Lambskin. I keep coming back to this thought. Considering that this is my first chanel I never saw Lambskin jumbo in real life. But after looking at pictures I think my bag is not that black ))) but more greyish....
> 
> 
> 
> Please help! Should I return and switch to Lambskin? I plan to use this bag very often maybe as my daily bag.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not a very carefull person if you know what I mean lol




The lambskin is a beautiful and puffy black look. But I'm  sway more towards the caviar because I'm very careless as well. 

If you can deal with little scratches here and there and the bag not being as puffy cos of daily use, I would go with the lambskin. If not I would advise on the caviar. 

I honestly do use my caviar more vs my lambskin.


----------



## fifiluxe

hello ladies,

having had purchased my beautiful Chanel GST in caviar with silver HW (over two years ago); I am now on the hunt for the classic flap...though I'm happy with small or medium size; don't think I could carry the jumbo or maxi sizes but am hoping to find a black one with gold HW with SINGLE flap...(I'm so hoping to find one..am I dreaming??) and also want it vintage (prior to 2009) due to change in gold HW used (previously made with 24K gold and now 18K gold - pls correct me if I'm wrong)

anyone know of any reputable places I could hunt down my ideal Classic Flap??

thank you so much!!!


----------



## kittymoomoo

fifiluxe said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> having had purchased my beautiful Chanel GST in caviar with silver HW (over two years ago); I am now on the hunt for the classic flap...though I'm happy with small or medium size; don't think I could carry the jumbo or maxi sizes but am hoping to find a black one with gold HW with SINGLE flap...(I'm so hoping to find one..am I dreaming??) and also want it vintage (prior to 2009) due to change in gold HW used (previously made with 24K gold and now 18K gold - pls correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> anyone know of any reputable places I could hunt down my ideal Classic Flap??
> 
> thank you so much!!!



Hi fifiluxe,  my 3 favorite resellers are yoogiescloset.com fashionphile.com and Anns Fabulous finds.  Also take a look at recommended resellers on this thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html


----------



## beachkaka

Kt00381n said:


> Girls I need your help! 3 weeks ago I bought jumbo caviar. I loved it at first sight but the past week I keep thinking if I should of went with Lambskin. I keep coming back to this thought. Considering that this is my first chanel I never saw Lambskin jumbo in real life. But after looking at pictures I think my bag is not that black ))) but more greyish....
> 
> 
> 
> Please help! Should I return and switch to Lambskin? I plan to use this bag very often maybe as my daily bag.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not a very carefull person if you know what I mean lol




If you are as careless as me, then you may still get scratch on your caviar too, I've got few bags in caviar, yes I scratched them, but luckily I got them in caviar so the marks are not that obvious but still noticeable. But I have to say lamb skin is the "classic Chanel" to me, I will defiantly get a lambskin one for my occasional go to bag in the future.


----------



## San2222

orangeaddict said:


> The lambskin is a beautiful and puffy black look. But I'm  sway more towards the caviar because I'm very careless as well.
> 
> If you can deal with little scratches here and there and the bag not being as puffy cos of daily use, I would go with the lambskin. If not I would advise on the caviar.
> 
> I honestly do use my caviar more vs my lambskin.



+1, caviar is so much more hassel free esp if it's going to be a daily bag.


----------



## fifiluxe

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi fifiluxe,  my 3 favorite resellers are yoogiescloset.com fashionphile.com and Anns Fabulous finds.  Also take a look at recommended resellers on this thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html



Thank you kittymoomoo!!! I'm based in Australia so am also trying to find something local where possible!

Thanks again lovely!


----------



## VernisCerise

Hi ladies and gents! Does anybody know how much these earrings would cost? I found them in fine jewelry section, no diamonds, 18K gold



TIA


----------



## glamour girl

Can anyone who has a 2010 -2011 Chanel Maxi Double Flap tell me if their bag still smells like leather? I am considering a pre-owned bag, but it smells odd...chemical and perfume. Not at all like leather. Was wondering if the leather smell goes away after time. Thanks!


----------



## *MJ*

glamour girl said:


> Can anyone who has a 2010 -2011 Chanel Maxi Double Flap tell me if their bag still smells like leather? I am considering a pre-owned bag, but it smells odd...chemical and perfume. Not at all like leather. Was wondering if the leather smell goes away after time. Thanks!




I have a 2010 Black Caviar Maxi double flap, and it smells like leather, like it always has.


----------



## glamour girl

*MJ* said:


> I have a 2010 Black Caviar Maxi double flap, and it smells like leather, like it always has.





Sounds like this my be a counterfeit! Thanks so much!


----------



## Pearl999

Hi Ladies,
I am a new Chanel owner (Vintage Jumbo Singel Flap) and I was wondering about some sellers on Ebay.
Do anyone of you know if this ebay seller: Hannari (from Japan) is a trustworthy seller, selling authentic Chanel handbags? Link to the seller:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/hannari/m.ht...p2047675.l2562

I was thinking of maybe buying something from that seller but would approeciate to know if you know if it is a trustworthy seller on ebay. I have seen the reviews the seller has and there are some negative reviews so I would appreciate any input you may have  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hazeleyes25

Pearl999 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am a new Chanel owner (Vintage Jumbo Singel Flap) and I was wondering about some sellers on Ebay.
> Do anyone of you know if this ebay seller: Hannari (from Japan) is a trustworthy seller, selling authentic Chanel handbags? Link to the seller:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/hannari/m.ht...p2047675.l2562
> 
> I was thinking of maybe buying something from that seller but would approeciate to know if you know if it is a trustworthy seller on ebay. I have seen the reviews the seller has and there are some negative reviews so I would appreciate any input you may have
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi Pearl,
How are you. I purchased a mini flap from Hannari 2 years ago.  They bag was just as described, packaged well and arrived quickly via EMS from Japan.  I have seen a few of their bags authenticated by colourful belle(previous Chanel authenticator) and they were always authentic as was mine. For your peace of mind,****************** before purchase.  best of luck to you and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Kt00381n

Girls thank you so much for all your replies! However I decided to order Lambskin ( unfortunatelly can't travel to the store this or next week) and I will have a week to decide which bag I like better.... Both bags are from Saks. But before I buy I just want to make sure they have 30 return policy. Can someone pls confirm if this is true?


----------



## Hon4lyfe

Thanks for all your help, I went into the Chanel store last night (south coast plaza) and after looking at the Flap and Boy bag, I went with the Boy. My girlfriend is in her 20's and I think it suits her style much better than the classic style. Unfortunately, they were out of black so I just went with the blue and if she wants she'll be able to return it and place an order for the black. 

dresschicforme.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/dsc_0066-e1410110181948.jpg

Found a random picture online since it's all wrapped up. What do you all think? I was going to go with white but they only had a display available.


----------



## Kt00381n

Hon4lyfe said:


> Thanks for all your help, I went into the Chanel store last night (south coast plaza) and after looking at the Flap and Boy bag, I went with the Boy. My girlfriend is in her 20's and I think it suits her style much better than the classic style. Unfortunately, they were out of black so I just went with the blue and if she wants she'll be able to return it and place an order for the black.
> 
> dresschicforme.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/dsc_0066-e1410110181948.jpg
> 
> Found a random picture online since it's all wrapped up. What do you all think? I was going to go with white but they only had a display available.



It's beautiful! I think she will love it)


----------



## J.A.N.

Is this Lambskin or calfskin it's a Large Ltd ed Boy in black and cream and also what year was it manufactured pls.?


----------



## jukilove

Does anyone have experience with Chanel suede? I'm wondering if these from 16C are more or less durable than lambskin.


----------



## miumiumews

Help me choose a color in the mini! Which one? Gold or rose gold? Help!


----------



## Arlene619

miumiumews said:


> Help me choose a color in the mini! Which one? Gold or rose gold? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225976
> View attachment 3225978




If the rose gold is the first pic then I would choose the rose gold[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miumiumews

Yes that is the rose gold!  Thanks!


----------



## classygoal93

miumiumews said:


> Help me choose a color in the mini! Which one? Gold or rose gold? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225976
> View attachment 3225978


Gold!


----------



## pretzelandcooki

Bought the gold one myself


----------



## bonelda

rose gold!!


----------



## miumiumews

Leaning towards the rose gold but both are so pretty. 

Prezelandcooki - do you find yours pretty durable?


----------



## gail13

miumiumews said:


> Help me choose a color in the mini! Which one? Gold or rose gold? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225976
> View attachment 3225978



What color hardware is on the rose gold bag?  I am leaning towards rose gold myself since it's different.  Do you have another gold bag?


----------



## miumiumews

Hardware is silver. No metallic bags in my collection atm.


----------



## auntynat

For me it would be rose but think about what colours you wear and what will, best suit you. Have you tried these on? If not try them, you may know immediately!


----------



## Vanana

In hope that someone can help post a photo/describe how one can "hook" a purse charm that has a keychain ring/hook to your Chanel Classic flap, reissue bag, and boy bags? 


Bought a lot of nice bag charms and can't figure out how to do this without doing it on the chain (which limits the ability to move/shift the chain). 


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## HeiressA

rose gold &#127801;&#128081;


----------



## miumiumews

Thanks all! Went with the rose gold!


----------



## cat1967

Hello ladies.

May I ask, would any of you consider buying a Chanel bag from a site if it didn't have a hologram (because it was unstuck) and no authenticity card, at a good price and from a site which authenticates before delivery?  

TIA


----------



## Pearl999

Thank you so much for your help and info &#128522;


----------



## Pearl999

hazeleyes25 said:


> Hi Pearl,
> How are you. I purchased a mini flap from Hannari 2 years ago.  They bag was just as described, packaged well and arrived quickly via EMS from Japan.  I have seen a few of their bags authenticated by colourful belle(previous Chanel authenticator) and they were always authentic as was mine. For your peace of mind,****************** before purchase.  best of luck to you and Happy Holidays.



Thank you so much for your input and advice!


----------



## Arlene619

cat1967 said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> May I ask, would any of you consider buying a Chanel bag from a site if it didn't have a hologram (because it was unstuck) and no authenticity card, at a good price and from a site which authenticates before delivery?
> 
> TIA



Hi hun. Happy New Year! For me, it wouldn't really matter. Ofcourse like everyone else, I would much prefer to have that with my bag, but if it's from a consignment shop such as fashionphile, I wouldn't mind purchasing. I believe they have a guarantee that they will take the bag back if it ever comes back as a replica. I would just make sure all my bases are covered when buying preloved without hologram/authenticity card. Good luck &#10084;


----------



## cat1967

Arlene619 said:


> Hi hun. Happy New Year! For me, it wouldn't really matter. Ofcourse like everyone else, I would much prefer to have that with my bag, but if it's from a consignment shop such as fashionphile, I wouldn't mind purchasing. I believe they have a guarantee that they will take the bag back if it ever comes back as a replica. I would just make sure all my bases are covered when buying preloved without hologram/authenticity card. Good luck &#10084;



Thank you for your response and Happy New Year to you too.  It is from Vestiaire Collective and they do accept returns if the bag proves to be fake.  They also have a quality control team who examine the bags before they ship as the buyer ships to them first.  So I guess I am covered.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

cat1967 said:


> Thank you for your response and Happy New Year to you too.  It is from Vestiaire Collective and they do accept returns if the bag proves to be fake.  They also have a quality control team who examine the bags before they ship as the buyer ships to them first.  So I guess I am covered.



If you're buying from vestiare collective I would also get the bag authenticated independently by ecinteler authenticators as Vestiare have been known to sell fakes. they have even relisted bags that have been returned because they were fake. If you do a search on here you will see other peoples experiences.


----------



## cat1967

kn85 said:


> If you're buying from vestiare collective I would also get the bag authenticated independently by ecinteler authenticators as Vestiare have been known to sell fakes. they have even relisted bags that have been returned because they were fake. If you do a search on here you will see other peoples experiences.



Thank you so much for your advice.  I will definitely have it authenticated by a specialist.  If I buy it from Vestiaire as I am put off now.


----------



## koc2themo

Question to those who have bought minis second hand. All of the authenticators do not authenticate minis from recent years due to super fakes. How do you confirm it is indeed authentic? I'm asking because I'm getting very impatient waiting for a caviar retangular mini to come around but my husband is really against me buying from consignment for the rightful reason that the minis can't be authenticated. He wants me to buy from the boutiques. How do you ladies and gents proceed?


----------



## AngieBaby15

koc2themo said:


> Question to those who have bought minis second hand. All of the authenticators do not authenticate minis from recent years due to super fakes. How do you confirm it is indeed authentic? I'm asking because I'm getting very impatient waiting for a caviar retangular mini to come around but my husband is really against me buying from consignment for the rightful reason that the minis can't be authenticated. He wants me to buy from the boutiques. How do you ladies and gents proceed?


From what I understand, it's not that minis (and a few other styles) can't be authenticated. It's just that a lot of authenticators do not authenticate based off pictures of the item because the super fakes are getting so good that it's difficult to authenticate based only on pictures of a particular bag (which is the majority of how authentication services authenticate, unless you happen to be near the company or are willing to ship your bag to them for a physical authentication). If you are buying pre-owned, pick a reputable consignment store. But if you are not 100% comfortable with this, buy directly from dept stores or boutiques. It will give you the peace of mind.


----------



## katiebal

koc2themo said:


> Question to those who have bought minis second hand. All of the authenticators do not authenticate minis from recent years due to super fakes. How do you confirm it is indeed authentic? I'm asking because I'm getting very impatient waiting for a caviar retangular mini to come around but my husband is really against me buying from consignment for the rightful reason that the minis can't be authenticated. He wants me to buy from the boutiques. How do you ladies and gents proceed?



I buy from AFF, Boutique Patina, Yoogis, Fashionphile, and reputable Ebay sellers. If a popular item pops up (caviar minis are one) I buy first and authenticate later, because these items sell FAST. All of these sellers offer returns and Ebay has their 30 day protection plus the additional 180 day PayPal protection if you use PayPal. After I receive the bag I have it authenticated by authenticate4u (they will authenticate current high serial number bags through photos) and depending on where I purchased it, I sometimes will send the bag to Leather Surgeons just to double check ( I can be a little paranoid about buying a fake) I have never purchased a fake before, but when I first got into Chanel I really studied the brand, so I knew what to look for in regards to authenticity. I would look in the shopping section for recommended consignment/Ebay sellers if you decide to go that route. Good luck!


----------



## qwertyword

Thinking of getting a velvet Boy or WOC.. Does anyone have a velvet Chanel and worry about the corners/edges getting worn quickly? I plan on using it fairly regularly and don't want to baby it to the point that I would only use it occasionally


----------



## gail13

This would not be a bag I would buy to wear often; I think the velvet are on the delicate side.


----------



## qwertyword

That's too bad..


----------



## CaribeanQueen

qwertyword said:


> Thinking of getting a velvet Boy or WOC.. Does anyone have a velvet Chanel and worry about the corners/edges getting worn quickly? I plan on using it fairly regularly and don't want to baby it to the point that I would only use it occasionally




Someone posted about getting color transfer on their velvet woc, so you may need to think about that.


----------



## studentinneed

Does anyone know if UK stores have new items in yet? In search of a caviar small o-case.


----------



## keishabuchanan

Is Chanel 11.12 flap bag(  chevron quilting) and Chanel so black chevron two diffrent bag ?


----------



## gail13

keishabuchanan said:


> Is Chanel 11.12 flap bag(  chevron quilting) and Chanel so black chevron two diffrent bag ?



There is a chevron flap that looks a bit different-the chevrons have stitching between them ( I believe), and the hardware is in a silver or gold metal.  The so black has black hardware.


----------



## FunBagz

Who wants to help with a Chanel dilemma?  My Chanel collection currently includes a number of Classic Flaps in various sizes, a seasonal tote, a WOC, and one Boy (iridescent purple w/rainbow HW), all quilted.  My bag wish list includes two specific bags (i) a tan/dark beige CF in caviar or Reissue (size 225 or 226), and (ii) Reissue 225 in black (or possibly a dark grey/charcoal).  I am currently on the Saks list for the Act I Reissue 226 in camel w/GHW, but I have no photos, so I'm not even sure I it will work for me.  

Then I saw the Boy below (black chevron calf w/SHW) and found it so striking that I immediate got on the list for it in the old medium size.  To further complicate matters, we are traveling to Paris in a few months and I am sure I will want to pick up at least one bag there.  But having been before, I know the crap shoot it will be finding any bags that are actually on my list.  

Seeing as I don't need 4 (or more!) new bags within the first six months of the year, I need help deciding on how to proceed.  Do I stay on the lists for the black chevron Boy and camel Reissue 226 or pass on both (or one?) and take my chances in Paris?   I am leaning towards staying on the list for the camel Reissue 226 and looking for the black Reissue 225 and possibly a Boy (although I doubt the one I am on the list will be available) in Paris, but any thoughts, input, insight, etc. is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## qwertyword

See what's available in Paris - is it a better value there with the exchange rate and wouldn't it be tax free?


----------



## cindycxc

I know this is a chanel thread, but i'm having a huge dilemma! To choose in between chanel mini square in black caviar or mini diorama in either champagne, black or metallic colour :/... Can anyone help me choose? Currently got no dior or chanel... T.T


----------



## Arlene619

FunBagz said:


> Who wants to help with a Chanel dilemma?  My Chanel collection currently includes a number of Classic Flaps in various sizes, a seasonal tote, a WOC, and one Boy (iridescent purple w/rainbow HW), all quilted.  My bag wish list includes two specific bags (i) a tan/dark beige CF in caviar or Reissue (size 225 or 226), and (ii) Reissue 225 in black (or possibly a dark grey/charcoal).  I am currently on the Saks list for the Act I Reissue 226 in camel w/GHW, but I have no photos, so I'm not even sure I it will work for me.
> 
> Then I saw the Boy below (black chevron calf w/SHW) and found it so striking that I immediate got on the list for it in the old medium size.  To further complicate matters, we are traveling to Paris in a few months and I am sure I will want to pick up at least one bag there.  But having been before, I know the crap shoot it will be finding any bags that are actually on my list.
> 
> Seeing as I don't need 4 (or more!) new bags within the first six months of the year, I need help deciding on how to proceed.  Do I stay on the lists for the black chevron Boy and camel Reissue 226 or pass on both (or one?) and take my chances in Paris?   I am leaning towards staying on the list for the camel Reissue 226 and looking for the black Reissue 225 and possibly a Boy (although I doubt the one I am on the list will be available) in Paris, but any thoughts, input, insight, etc. is appreciated. Thanks!



I hope you have a wonderful time in Paris! I bet it will be amazing&#128522;. If it were my decision to make, I would stay on the waiting list for the black chevron boy om(I've wanted this bag forever! But I was impatient and settled for something else), I would keep my name on the list for the reissue bags, and also try my luck in Paris. My friend went there and couldn't find anything she wanted.  Or I would try to contact a Paris boutique right before you leave and ask if they have your specific bag(s), and possibly ask them to hold it for you &#128518; good luck!


----------



## ddeliciouz

Hi everyone!
I'm a bit torn between getting the Classic flap in blk or beige in medium or jumbo. All of course with ghw. I already have a blk 2.55 227 with ghw and a blk mini with rhw. I really want to diversify my collection but something about not getting a classic flap blk ghw feels wrong. It'll be my last $$$ bag for awhile, just became full time mom. [emoji24]


----------



## kittymoomoo

ddeliciouz said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a bit torn between getting the Classic flap in blk or beige in medium or jumbo. All of course with ghw. I already have a blk 2.55 227 with ghw and a blk mini with rhw. I really want to diversify my collection but something about not getting a classic flap blk ghw feels wrong. It'll be my last $$$ bag for awhile, just became full time mom. [emoji24]



Hi ddeliciouz, since you have both 2.55 and mini in black I think getting the beige Claire jumbo sounds like a great idea. I have both blk and beige claire jumbos in caviar /gold hardware.  I've had my beige for almost 3 years and haven't had any problems with color transfer. I don't wear it with dark denim.  Hope your enjoying your red boy as much as I am enjoying mine dear


----------



## ddeliciouz

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi ddeliciouz, since you have both 2.55 and mini in black I think getting the beige Claire jumbo sounds like a great idea. I have both blk and beige claire jumbos in caviar /gold hardware.  I've had my beige for almost 3 years and haven't had any problems with color transfer. I don't wear it with dark denim.  Hope your enjoying your red boy as much as I am enjoying mine dear




Hi moomoo!!![emoji8]
I love my red! It's so cute cross body with a plaid button up and some torn up jeans!! The color is deep and rich enough that it goes well with both warm and cool colors! So glad I got it! We're going to France this year, hopefully that's when I'll snatch up the beige...if they have in stock


----------



## CindyKim

Hi ladies! Help me decide on my next bag please   So I just got a little raise and wanted to splurge on myself hehe.  I want a statement Chanel bag since I already have the classics in the black and beige.

Should I get this gorgeous Chanel Black Jumbo or this cute little red Chanel Chevron Bag?

p.s.   ICYMI:  SnobSwap is having another Chanel sale, 20% off up to $400 off with the code: DREAM. Ends tomorrow.


----------



## qwertyword

CindyKim said:


> Hi ladies! Help me decide on my next bag please   So I just got a little raise and wanted to splurge on myself hehe.  I want a statement Chanel bag since I already have the classics in the black and beige.
> 
> Should I get this gorgeous Chanel Black Jumbo or this cute little red Chanel Chevron Bag?
> 
> p.s.   ICYMI:  SnobSwap is having another Chanel sale, 20% off up to $400 off with the code: DREAM. Ends tomorrow.




I vote for red Chevron. I'm not familiar with SnobSwap - are they legit? Have u had good experiences with them?
*edit* I change my mind, didn't look at the pics before. Not really a fan of jersey so I'd go for the vintage jumbo


----------



## CSamoylov

SnobSwap is legit. I authenticate Chanel items for them from time to time


----------



## FunBagz

qwertyword said:


> See what's available in Paris - is it a better value there with the exchange rate and wouldn't it be tax free?





Arlene619 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time in Paris! I bet it will be amazing&#128522;. If it were my decision to make, I would stay on the waiting list for the black chevron boy om(I've wanted this bag forever! But I was impatient and settled for something else), I would keep my name on the list for the reissue bags, and also try my luck in Paris. My friend went there and couldn't find anything she wanted.  Or I would try to contact a Paris boutique right before you leave and ask if they have your specific bag(s), and possibly ask them to hold it for you &#128518; good luck!



Thank you both for your opinions and well wishes.  I've decided to hold off on the Boy, make the decision on the Reissue once I see a picture, and take my chances in Paris for a Boy (and/or something else that catches my eye).  I was very lucky last year in Paris when I was able to find both pieces on my list, but I know how difficult it can be.  Fingers crossed!  Thanks again!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Hi! I am hoping to get some opinions! I have been searching for a black caviar timeless. The older style with the rounded top. I don't love the new style with the more squared top. I found one on eBay and am waiting for a response from the authentication thread. The seller says the bag is in excellent condition but I noticed some scratches on the kiss lock in the pics. The seller sent me the close up pic that I have attached as well as the original pic from the listing. So my question is, would these scratches bother anyone here? The seller told me that the scratches look worse with the photo flash and aren't as noticeable in person. What do you think??? Thank you in advance for reading this and responding! [emoji7]


----------



## qwertyword

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi! I am hoping to get some opinions! I have been searching for a black caviar timeless. The older style with the rounded top. I don't love the new style with the more squared top. I found one on eBay and am waiting for a response from the authentication thread. The seller says the bag is in excellent condition but I noticed some scratches on the kiss lock in the pics. The seller sent me the close up pic that I have attached as well as the original pic from the listing. So my question is, would these scratches bother anyone here? The seller told me that the scratches look worse with the photo flash and aren't as noticeable in person. What do you think??? Thank you in advance for reading this and responding! [emoji7]




If it's significantly less than retail, I wouldn't mind the scratches.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

qwertyword said:


> If it's significantly less than retail, I wouldn't mind the scratches.




Thanks for your input. I think I am being a little psycho about the scratches now. She is asking a fair price, below retail. I might go for it once I hear back from the authentic thread. I hope I hear soon, the auction expires tomorrow. [emoji51]


----------



## Arlene619

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi! I am hoping to get some opinions! I have been searching for a black caviar timeless. The older style with the rounded top. I don't love the new style with the more squared top. I found one on eBay and am waiting for a response from the authentication thread. The seller says the bag is in excellent condition but I noticed some scratches on the kiss lock in the pics. The seller sent me the close up pic that I have attached as well as the original pic from the listing. So my question is, would these scratches bother anyone here? The seller told me that the scratches look worse with the photo flash and aren't as noticeable in person. What do you think??? Thank you in advance for reading this and responding! [emoji7]



I would definitely go for it! I was selling my bag and when I took pics the scratches looked worse on pictures than it did irl. Tbh the bag looks great! You will love it, especially at a great price!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Arlene619 said:


> I would definitely go for it! I was selling my bag and when I took pics the scratches looked worse on pictures than it did irl. Tbh the bag looks great! You will love it, especially at a great price!




Thanks Arlene619! I am patiently waiting for it to be authenticated...the auction ends tomorrow. If it gets the ok, I'm going to get it! Though the seller seems trustworthy, I am a nervous nelly about eBay purchases. [emoji51]


----------



## dmand2

Hi all

Just wanted to share one of my latest new additions - my sexy red Boy with gold HDW! So in love.


----------



## ddeliciouz

Ladies! Is it true Chanel discontinued the light beige classic flap??? Why!???


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to share one of my latest new additions - my sexy red Boy with gold HDW! So in love.



Love and you look adorable!  Looks like some Loubi heaven behind you as well.


----------



## gail13

rubyscowgirl said:


> Thanks Arlene619! I am patiently waiting for it to be authenticated...the auction ends tomorrow. If it gets the ok, I'm going to get it! Though the seller seems trustworthy, I am a nervous nelly about eBay purchases. [emoji51]



Our authenticator gets busy with traveling; you may want to opt to get it authenticated via one of the recommended online authenticators.  You can also find out more info on the Ebay threads about buyer protection.


----------



## dmand2

ddeliciouz said:


> Ladies! Is it true Chanel discontinued the light beige classic flap??? Why!???



This is the rumour I have heard too, although it seems it may live on in Australia...Yet to be confirmed.

I have no idea why they would get rid of this gem! Crazy.



gail13 said:


> Love and you look adorable!  Looks like some Loubi heaven behind you as well.



Aww, thanks Gail13.  Yes, I always forget to cover these up before I take my pics (:shame. Loubi is indeed my other love!!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

gail13 said:


> Our authenticator gets busy with traveling; you may want to opt to get it authenticated via one of the recommended online authenticators.  You can also find out more info on the Ebay threads about buyer protection.




Thanks gail13! I am getting ready to spend a much needed day alone with the hubby and no kids! Woohoo!!!! So I know the authenticator has a life too! Hehe!!! The listing ends in three hours...maybe it's not meant to be this time?!? If she relists the bag, I will definitely follow your advise and have it authenticated before I purchase it! My gut (scary right?!?) is telling me it is authentic and she has guaranteed authenticity in the listing, so I will check ebay's buyer protection too! Thank you again and have a great Sunday! [emoji7]


----------



## rubyscowgirl

gail13 said:


> Our authenticator gets busy with traveling; you may want to opt to get it authenticated via one of the recommended online authenticators.  You can also find out more info on the Ebay threads about buyer protection.




Heard back from Roku! Bag is authentic but she said the bag has been used a lot...just as I thought. How could kiss lock be so scratched and the leather be perfect as seller told me in private message? I'm passing. Thank goodness for you gals and all your help and advise!!! Thanks again!


----------



## calflu

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi! I am hoping to get some opinions! I have been searching for a black caviar timeless. The older style with the rounded top. I don't love the new style with the more squared top. I found one on eBay and am waiting for a response from the authentication thread. The seller says the bag is in excellent condition but I noticed some scratches on the kiss lock in the pics. The seller sent me the close up pic that I have attached as well as the original pic from the listing. So my question is, would these scratches bother anyone here? The seller told me that the scratches look worse with the photo flash and aren't as noticeable in person. What do you think??? Thank you in advance for reading this and responding! [emoji7]




The first one looks much worse than second one

I'd ask seller to take pics without flash

Sometimes dishonest sellers trick you with pics


----------



## calflu

ddeliciouz said:


> Ladies! Is it true Chanel discontinued the light beige classic flap??? Why!???




There's a thread about this with lots of discussion 

And it's confirmed at least in U.S.


----------



## March786

Any ladies from Chicago? Is there a Chanel boutique there? Plzzzz


----------



## rubyscowgirl

calflu said:


> The first one looks much worse than second one
> 
> I'd ask seller to take pics without flash
> 
> Sometimes dishonest sellers trick you with pics




Thanks calflu! I am just going to pass. There is one out there for me somewhere! With all of the going back and forth I have done with the seller, it's not worth it anymore. &#128580;


----------



## calflu

March786 said:


> Any ladies from Chicago? Is there a Chanel boutique there? Plzzzz




You can find listing of Chanel boutiques as well as dept store locations carrying Chanel on Chanel website 


I believe there's a Chanel inside NM on Michigan Ave.


----------



## calflu

rubyscowgirl said:


> Thanks calflu! I am just going to pass. There is one out there for me somewhere! With all of the going back and forth I have done with the seller, it's not worth it anymore. &#128580;




Good call!!! I feel the seller is prob not very honest judging from the pics!


----------



## March786

calflu said:


> You can find listing of Chanel boutiques as well as dept store locations carrying Chanel on Chanel website
> 
> 
> I believe there's a Chanel inside NM on Michigan Ave.




Thankyou so much calflu, would you know if it's a big store and carries a good selection?


----------



## bowwave

Hello guys!
I need help with custom jewels RING sizes.... What sizes do they do? I'd love to buy one but my fingers are big so Before I get to the store I want to make sure they have Different sizes!
Thanks


----------



## gail13

Has anyone noticed that Chanel seems to be bringing back the big CC's on several bags?


----------



## calflu

March786 said:


> Thankyou so much calflu, would you know if it's a big store and carries a good selection?




I'm not sure. You can call store before getting in & find out


----------



## calflu

gail13 said:


> Has anyone noticed that Chanel seems to be bringing back the big CC's on several bags?




I think Chanel tends to put big CCs on half of their seasonal bags! [emoji38] like the hobo bag we both like and the diamond CC collection!


----------



## gail13

calflu said:


> I think Chanel tends to put big CCs on half of their seasonal bags! [emoji38] like the hobo bag we both like and the diamond CC collection!



I took a look at the Hampton collection you mentioned also and it's nice.  I was surprised to see any large CC's since many seem to favor the understated look.  However, the jewelry still has many large CC's front and center!


----------



## Roku

gail13 said:


> I took a look at the Hampton collection you mentioned also and it's nice.  I was surprised to see any large CC's since many seem to favor the understated look.  However, the jewelry still has many large CC's front and center!



I thought the hobo you posted reminded me of the sensual ligne. 

Do you remember if the CC's were filled with leather inside the CC or were they just outlines in hardware?


----------



## gail13

Roku said:


> I thought the hobo you posted reminded me of the sensual ligne.
> 
> Do you remember if the CC's were filled with leather inside the CC or were they just outlines in hardware?



Yes, it reminds me of that also-there is flat quilted stitching on the sides and bottom; I think the CC's may have leather, but I'd have to dbl check, thanks for the link.


----------



## March786

calflu said:


> I'm not sure. You can call store before getting in & find out



That's great Thankyou, my sister is in Chicago at the moment, so if it's not tooooooooo freeeezing I will ask her to pop in &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## rubyscowgirl

calflu said:


> Good call!!! I feel the seller is prob not very honest judging from the pics!




Wanted to update everyone that helped me with my decision! My SA at Neimans found a similar caviar clutch and it is on the way to me! I'm so thankful for all your input. Sometimes emotions take over and good decisions go right out the window! I am so glad I listened to your comments, passed on the eBay seller, and am getting a NEW clutch! I think I will be much happier! Again, thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## bagarella

I have to say this somewhere. I am watching a video on eBay of someone who sells Chanel and in the video  (which is embedded in the description) they are literally like dragging the chanel across a surface of wood which looks like it's aged wood so not an even surface. 
As they are turning the bag they are literally dropping it over and over against the table. 
I was considering to buy one from them until I saw the video and the terrible way they are treating the bags they want to sell. 
I mean I put my purses on the floor and even I am disgusted by how this seller is showing the bag. Yikes. 
I mean it's 4000k and you are slamming it against the table over and over? Dragging it across the table?
Also they are selling a handful of bags for 3k 4k etc and then there is an one item that is buy it now for $1 , some sample face lotion or something. HUH??
My mind is hurting.


----------



## gail13

What is the point of doing this to the bag?  Who is the EBay seller, sounds odd?


----------



## rubyscowgirl

gail13 said:


> What is the point of doing this to the bag?  Who is the EBay seller, sounds odd?




Good question! I would love to know that too! [emoji15]


----------



## bagarella

gail13 said:


> What is the point of doing this to the bag?  Who is the EBay seller, sounds odd?





rubyscowgirl said:


> Good question! I would love to know that too! [emoji15]




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Jumb...987996?hash=item280fd0191c:g:07kAAOSwZ1lWddwg

The video I watched was this one. 
I am not insulting the item as it is a beautiful item but again I just cannot appreciate the way it's being presented. I think a video should help you sell the item not hurt you. kind of defeats the purpose. 

Again I am not easy on bags and I am just thinking it's weird, what do you think, do you flip your Chanel around like this?


----------



## rubyscowgirl

bagarella said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Jumb...987996?hash=item280fd0191c:g:07kAAOSwZ1lWddwg
> 
> 
> 
> The video I watched was this one.
> 
> I am not insulting the item as it is a beautiful item but again I just cannot appreciate the way it's being presented. I think a video should help you sell the item not hurt you. kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Again I am not easy on bags and I am just thinking it's weird, what do you think, do you flip your Chanel around like this?




I watched the video. It looks like a faux surface to me and almost sounds like vinyl (?) when she is scooting the bag around. She has a laptop and picture frame on the surface, maybe a desk top? I would hope if it was an uneven rough wood surface, she wouldn't be sliding it around. Maybe not the best presentation, but I don't think it is damaging the bag? Gail13, do you agree?


----------



## rubyscowgirl

rubyscowgirl said:


> I watched the video. It looks like a faux surface to me and almost sounds like vinyl (?) when she is scooting the bag around. She has a laptop and picture frame on the surface, maybe a desk top? I would hope if it was an uneven rough wood surface, she wouldn't be sliding it around. Maybe not the best presentation, but I don't think it is damaging the bag? Gail13, do you agree?




I also think, that for sellers and SA's, these beautiful things that we covert, are just a job or source of income for them. They might lose sight of the fact that people like me, have to scrimp and save, and a Chanel bag is a HUGE purchase for me! I would never slide my bags intentionally and I try to take great care of them. To them, it is just something they sell to make money, similar to selling widgets?!?

Funny story; I was picking up the StrapYou that I purchased from my lovely Fendi SA. I had my two year old boy with me. He was getting restless while we were chatting. My SA handed him a $1500 monster bag buggie to occupy him while we chatted! I had about 12 heart attacks and couldn't even focus on what we were chatting about anymore! I finally relaxed when he gave her back the bug, all fur attached, and not covered in boogers! Haha! To her, it was no big deal! [emoji23]


----------



## qwertyword

bagarella said:


> I have to say this somewhere. I am watching a video on eBay of someone who sells Chanel and in the video  (which is embedded in the description) they are literally like dragging the chanel across a surface of wood which looks like it's aged wood so not an even surface.
> As they are turning the bag they are literally dropping it over and over against the table.
> I was considering to buy one from them until I saw the video and the terrible way they are treating the bags they want to sell.
> I mean I put my purses on the floor and even I am disgusted by how this seller is showing the bag. Yikes.
> I mean it's 4000k and you are slamming it against the table over and over? Dragging it across the table?
> Also they are selling a handful of bags for 3k 4k etc and then there is an one item that is buy it now for $1 , some sample face lotion or something. HUH??
> My mind is hurting.




Initially I thought you were overreacting but after watching the video I tend to agree with you. I cringed watching it. I don't baby my bags but even I wouldn't drag and drop my Chanel around like that. If you purchase from that seller I would ask for detailed pics.


----------



## Kt00381n

bagarella said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Jumb...987996?hash=item280fd0191c:g:07kAAOSwZ1lWddwg
> 
> The video I watched was this one.
> I am not insulting the item as it is a beautiful item but again I just cannot appreciate the way it's being presented. I think a video should help you sell the item not hurt you. kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> Again I am not easy on bags and I am just thinking it's weird, what do you think, do you flip your Chanel around like this?



I don't think this is wood floor. I think it is a piece of paper for the presentation. But I do agree that the seller should of made presentation differently. I don't think I would buy from this seller after watching this video.


----------



## tiffany089

bagarella said:


> I have to say this somewhere. I am watching a video on eBay of someone who sells Chanel and in the video  (which is embedded in the description) they are literally like dragging the chanel across a surface of wood which looks like it's aged wood so not an even surface.
> As they are turning the bag they are literally dropping it over and over against the table.
> I was considering to buy one from them until I saw the video and the terrible way they are treating the bags they want to sell.
> I mean I put my purses on the floor and even I am disgusted by how this seller is showing the bag. Yikes.
> I mean it's 4000k and you are slamming it against the table over and over? Dragging it across the table?
> Also they are selling a handful of bags for 3k 4k etc and then there is an one item that is buy it now for $1 , some sample face lotion or something. HUH??
> My mind is hurting.



the video you posted didn;t look that bad to me, but i did watch her other one with the red chanel flap, and she tossed that around a lot more lol. i do like the idea of including a video with an ebay listing, that way if you received the bag with a mark not shown on the video, you could easily point out that it was not on the video and you'd have evidence on how it was treated.


----------



## cherylene

Hi.. i am new here n i totally love Chanel... who doesn't. Haha. Will hope to b able to post a pic of 1 chanel i wished to buy but seller said the bag is not in Sg hence i can view before purchasing. Making me very nervous to place a deposit. So i m here to authenticate it but dont have the previledge to post a new thread. So yay.. i m chatting with whoever is here today. Hehe


----------



## calflu

cherylene said:


> Hi.. i am new here n i totally love Chanel... who doesn't. Haha. Will hope to b able to post a pic of 1 chanel i wished to buy but seller said the bag is not in Sg hence i can view before purchasing. Making me very nervous to place a deposit. So i m here to authenticate it but dont have the previledge to post a new thread. So yay.. i m chatting with whoever is here today. Hehe




Welcome to Chanel and TPF!!! 

Please post authentication request to 

Chanel Authentication thread & read rules for posting to this thread in post #1 and 2
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html

We don't discuss authentication details individually and authentication questions are only allowed in Chanel authentication thread.


----------



## sassification

Hi- anyone owns the chanel zippy wallet with 8 card slots, caviar skin? Any reviews on how lasting it is for everyday use? 

I saw pics of the corners scruffing aft pehaps 2 years of usage.. I would think caviar would last better than that?


----------



## tiffany089

I hope someone can offer some quick advice for me.

I am selling a Chanel handbag on ebay and it's my first time selling a designer bag on ebay. Is there any tips for selling designer bags to avoid fraud or scams? Should I video myself packaging the bag so they can't claim the item was not as described? What do you usually do to avoid scams? Thanks!


----------



## kittymoomoo

tiffany089 said:


> I hope someone can offer some quick advice for me.
> 
> I am selling a Chanel handbag on ebay and it's my first time selling a designer bag on ebay. Is there any tips for selling designer bags to avoid fraud or scams? Should I video myself packaging the bag so they can't claim the item was not as described? What do you usually do to avoid scams? Thanks!



Hi tiffany,  I've never sold on ebay, but you should look at the eBay forum. I had posted a question a few months back and received wonderful help.  Good luck selling dear.


----------



## Kology10

Hello, 
I am seeking some help and hope that you all can point me in the right direction or to the right thread. I am looking for 2012/2013 Maxi Elastic Flap. I don't care the color. I've tried yoogi's, fashionphile, eBay, and other sites, no luck. I really want the bag! HELP!


----------



## gail13

Kology10 said:


> Hello,
> I am seeking some help and hope that you all can point me in the right direction or to the right thread. I am looking for 2012/2013 Maxi Elastic Flap. I don't care the color. I've tried yoogi's, fashionphile, eBay, and other sites, no luck. I really want the bag! HELP!



Hi, it's always helpful to post pictures-and we have a thread called ISO-in search of where you can post items you're looking for!


----------



## Joyous28

Hey babes and Chanel lovers out there! I was hoping to get some advice. I have a Chanel bag that I never use and I would like to sell and get another model. It has been sitting in my closet for over 3 years and not been used, it is such a waste as I'd like for someone who is going to appreciate and love it!! 

Does anyone have experience selling their Chanel bags to consignment stores or online? What's your experience like and what other options are there aside from these consignment stores and eBay? I know eBay has tons of fakes so I don't want to give that perception by selling there. However consignment stores take up to 30% which is ALOT! Appreciate your feedback  

P.S. Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post this. If so, please point me to the right thread, thanks so much!!


----------



## gail13

Joyous28 said:


> Hey babes and Chanel lovers out there! I was hoping to get some advice. I have a Chanel bag that I never use and I would like to sell and get another model. It has been sitting in my closet for over 3 years and not been used, it is such a waste as I'd like for someone who is going to appreciate and love it!!
> 
> Does anyone have experience selling their Chanel bags to consignment stores or online? What's your experience like and what other options are there aside from these consignment stores and eBay? I know eBay has tons of fakes so I don't want to give that perception by selling there. However consignment stores take up to 30% which is ALOT! Appreciate your feedback
> 
> P.S. Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post this. If so, please point me to the right thread, thanks so much!!



If you do a search on the Chanel forums you'll find advice for recommended consignment stores etc and lots of advice on selling.  The Ebay threads also have tons of info for safe selling on Ebay and other sites.


----------



## cat1967

Hi ladies!
Could any of you who own a lambskin classic flap tell me if the bag looks less and less puffy in time?  I wouldn't want to end up with a flat bag.  I love the puffiness it has but I have seen some preowned bags which are completely flat.  I take very good care of my bags and I wouldn't store it with other bags on top.  I just want to know if this is normal before I purchase a new one.
TIA


----------



## Rainbowfish85

sassification said:


> Hi- anyone owns the chanel zippy wallet with 8 card slots, caviar skin? Any reviews on how lasting it is for everyday use?
> 
> I saw pics of the corners scruffing aft pehaps 2 years of usage.. I would think caviar would last better than that?



I have the zippy in caviar and I use it every day. It looks great after over a year of constant use but I would be wary of getting the same wallet in lambskin. I don't baby the caviar and I'm constantly moving it around and using it but I think lambskin wouldn't be able to withstand the same use. Lambskin would be ok for handbag or a wallet thats used occasionally but not not for a wallet thats used daily.


----------



## chocolux

Anyone ever had issues finding a 100% flawless black caviar classic flap (medium or jumbo)?  It seems like every single one I've come across so far has a few flaws?  What would you say are the most critical things I should look for?  Such as uneven flaps, scratches, minor nick on leather, loose-looking stitches, chain issues, flat quilts, dull color, etc?  Would you say the overall color and puffiness of caviar are the most critical?  Thanks!


----------



## cat1967

Is it possible for a Chanel Jumbo Caviar of 2008 or 2009, with the mark on the CC lock to be Made in Italy?


----------



## sassification

kn85 said:


> I have the zippy in caviar and I use it every day. It looks great after over a year of constant use but I would be wary of getting the same wallet in lambskin. I don't baby the caviar and I'm constantly moving it around and using it but I think lambskin wouldn't be able to withstand the same use. Lambskin would be ok for handbag or a wallet thats used occasionally but not not for a wallet thats used daily.




Yes i would agree as well! I would never dream of using lambskin wallet everyday.. I saw the attached pics from a 2 yrs old caviar wallet and it made me unsure of using it as an everyday wallet.. Is there someway to prevent the below from happening? I cannot imagine having to always baby the wallet ard..


----------



## sassification

cat1967 said:


> Is it possible for a Chanel Jumbo Caviar of 2008 or 2009, with the mark on the CC lock to be Made in Italy?




I thought i read before that the mark only exists for vintage ones.. But then i am no expert! Lol 

I have 2 vintage pieces, 1- and 2- series and they both have the mark


----------



## maggievnlove

I everyone. I will be going to italy next month and i would really really really like to buy a mini bag, it would be my first chanel.  If anyone has any recommendation regarding boutique it would be so nice.
I'm very nervous cause i heard the minis are really hard to find, and sometime SA in italy can be mean.


----------



## Tiffnatl

I would love some advice..just returned from first trip to Paris and purchased my first Chanel. Wanted the Boy in black lamb skin in RHW but they only had the brass so I bought it but I don't wear any gold. Then came across this limited edition large Paris-Salzburg with RHW but it's hard calfskin. I can only keep one..which one should I keep? I would like to carry as more of an everyday, does calfskin hold up better than lamb? I'm thinking lamb skin will hold its resale better? Please help!!!


----------



## cat1967

May I ask if anyone knows, the new double flap Jumbo Caviar bags (2014 - 2014) have only the burgundy interior, or is it possible to have the black interior?  

TIA


----------



## calflu

cat1967 said:


> May I ask if anyone knows, the new double flap Jumbo Caviar bags (2014 - 2014) have only the burgundy interior, or is it possible to have the black interior?
> 
> TIA




Seasonal -> black

Classic -> burgundy

Nothing to do with years


----------



## cat1967

calflu said:


> Seasonal -> black
> 
> Classic -> burgundy
> 
> Nothing to do with years



Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## gail13

Tiffnatl said:


> I would love some advice..just returned from first trip to Paris and purchased my first Chanel. Wanted the Boy in black lamb skin in RHW but they only had the brass so I bought it but I don't wear any gold. Then came across this limited edition large Paris-Salzburg with RHW but it's hard calfskin. I can only keep one..which one should I keep? I would like to carry as more of an everyday, does calfskin hold up better than lamb? I'm thinking lamb skin will hold its resale better? Please help!!!



I agree with you that the quilted lamb will hold it's resale value better.  Many of the ladies on here feel the Boys with lamb seem quite sturdy.  I've seen that calfskin ltd edition and to me it seems it would scratch and show those so easily with the hard surface.

As far as not wearing gold-maybe this is a time to start to add a few pieces but your jewelry need not match.  That being said, are you still happy with the bag or maybe you should get on a waiting list for the silver which is what you really want....


----------



## rumdrop

Hello ladies,

I have posted in wrong thread and someone was kind enough to respond to me there, but thought I would ask the question here and may be able to get more responses!! 

Do you think $4900 is expensive for a 14 series Chanel classic double flap jumbo, in caviar, black leather with gold hardware? 
I live in Cali, so with the 9% tax, it turns out to be $5300 ish, which is about only $650 or so cheaper than the retail ($5500 + tax = $5995). I'm wondering as to whether this $650 is worth the money I save, especially now that I hear that Chanel does not repair bags that are older than 5 years old? 
If it helps, the bag is in like new condition, with the only flaw being some hair line scratches on the hardware. Comes with dust bag, auth card and the magnetic box. 

I have 2 people saying I should just go and buy a 2016 version because it makes more sense. And I am almost sure that that is what I will probably do, but any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## jascharess

rumdrop said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have posted in wrong thread and someone was kind enough to respond to me there, but thought I would ask the question here and may be able to get more responses!!
> 
> Do you think $4900 is expensive for a 14 series Chanel classic double flap jumbo, in caviar, black leather with gold hardware?
> I live in Cali, so with the 9% tax, it turns out to be $5300 ish, which is about only $650 or so cheaper than the retail ($5500 + tax = $5995). I'm wondering as to whether this $650 is worth the money I save, especially now that I hear that Chanel does not repair bags that are older than 5 years old?
> If it helps, the bag is in like new condition, with the only flaw being some hair line scratches on the hardware. Comes with dust bag, auth card and the magnetic box.
> I have 2 people saying I should just go and buy a 2016 version because it makes more sense. And I am almost sure that that is what I will probably do, but any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



I'd say the price quoted is on the steep side.
It it were me, I'd pay a little extra and buy new.
I only buy second hand pieces which are hard to come buy or if I'm saving big bucks - and by big bucks, I mean over $1500.
Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Has anyone been to the Chanel boutique in Lisbon and/or Barcelona? I am trying to figure out which place will be our travel destination in April and have narrowed it down to these two places. TIA!


----------



## Andy1612

PuccaNGaru said:


> Has anyone been to the Chanel boutique in Lisbon and/or Barcelona? I am trying to figure out which place will be our travel destination in April and have narrowed it down to these two places. TIA!



I haven't been in the actual store in Barcelona but I did order my Chanel Jumbo there and got it shipped to the store in Madrid. They had excellent service


----------



## YEANETT

rumdrop said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have posted in wrong thread and someone was kind enough to respond to me there, but thought I would ask the question here and may be able to get more responses!!
> 
> Do you think $4900 is expensive for a 14 series Chanel classic double flap jumbo, in caviar, black leather with gold hardware?
> I live in Cali, so with the 9% tax, it turns out to be $5300 ish, which is about only $650 or so cheaper than the retail ($5500 + tax = $5995). I'm wondering as to whether this $650 is worth the money I save, especially now that I hear that Chanel does not repair bags that are older than 5 years old?
> If it helps, the bag is in like new condition, with the only flaw being some hair line scratches on the hardware. Comes with dust bag, auth card and the magnetic box.
> 
> I have 2 people saying I should just go and buy a 2016 version because it makes more sense. And I am almost sure that that is what I will probably do, but any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance




IMHO, I do not think it has anything to do with series number but more about high end brand, condition and type/style of bag. IMHO, if that bag is better than a brand new one or as good as one new, then saving 650.00 sounds good to me. CHANEL is CHANEL! About the five years spa service, again IMHO I always hope my bags don't really have to go there but if they do, and they are over the 5 years regulation, they are plenty of well know professionals that would repair your bag if needed. If you love your bag, enjoy her and congrats on getting one!!!


----------



## Miss.Peke

jascharess said:


> i'd say the price quoted is on the steep side.
> 
> It it were me, i'd pay a little extra and buy new.
> 
> I only buy second hand pieces which are hard to come buy or if i'm saving big bucks - and by big bucks, i mean over $1500.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase.




+1


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Andy1612 said:


> I haven't been in the actual store in Barcelona but I did order my Chanel Jumbo there and got it shipped to the store in Madrid. They had excellent service



Great, thanks for your response!!


----------



## devinedesigns

cat1967 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Could any of you who own a lambskin classic flap tell me if the bag looks less and less puffy in time?  I wouldn't want to end up with a flat bag.  I love the puffiness it has but I have seen some preowned bags which are completely flat.  I take very good care of my bags and I wouldn't store it with other bags on top.  I just want to know if this is normal before I purchase a new one.
> TIA


They shouldn't lose their puffiness over time, but it depends how well they are looked after. I have a few vintage quilted Lambskin, 20 - 40 years old, and still puffy. Always kept with dust cover, then stuffed with tissue paper when not being used, chains covered inside flap with tissue so it won't indent the leather. And not squashed in a cupboard. So nothing too tricky in caring for them.


----------



## cat1967

devinedesigns said:


> They shouldn't lose their puffiness over time, but it depends how well they are looked after. I have a few vintage quilted Lambskin, 20 - 40 years old, and still puffy. Always kept with dust cover, then stuffed with tissue paper when not being used, chains covered inside flap with tissue so it won't indent the leather. And not squashed in a cupboard. So nothing too tricky in caring for them.



That's good to know.  I just bought a preloved 2008 Jumbo Caviar nice and puffy.  I will take good care of it.  I was just thinking of buying a lambskin Medium and I wanted to know.  I see some really flat ones.  Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## squidgee

cat1967 said:


> That's good to know.  I just bought a preloved 2008 Jumbo Caviar nice and puffy.  I will take good care of it.  I was just thinking of buying a lambskin Medium and I wanted to know.  I see some really flat ones.  Thank you so much for your reply.


Just an fyi, some of the vintage flaps really do have flatter quilts, I think it applies mostly for 80's to early 90's. I compared my vintage m/l to a newer version, and while the vintage quilts did deflate a bit, I could tell they never were made to be as puffy as the newer version.


----------



## xianfang

Imo...it is too expensive for a preloved bag. U could get a new one with just saving a little bit more. Is there a particular/special reason why you want this preloved bag?


----------



## sleeping

rumdrop said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have posted in wrong thread and someone was kind enough to respond to me there, but thought I would ask the question here and may be able to get more responses!!
> 
> Do you think $4900 is expensive for a 14 series Chanel classic double flap jumbo, in caviar, black leather with gold hardware?
> I live in Cali, so with the 9% tax, it turns out to be $5300 ish, which is about only $650 or so cheaper than the retail ($5500 + tax = $5995). I'm wondering as to whether this $650 is worth the money I save, especially now that I hear that Chanel does not repair bags that are older than 5 years old?
> If it helps, the bag is in like new condition, with the only flaw being some hair line scratches on the hardware. Comes with dust bag, auth card and the magnetic box.
> 
> I have 2 people saying I should just go and buy a 2016 version because it makes more sense. And I am almost sure that that is what I will probably do, but any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


Can you post a picture?


----------



## cat1967

squidgee said:


> Just an fyi, some of the vintage flaps really do have flatter quilts, I think it applies mostly for 80's to early 90's. I compared my vintage m/l to a newer version, and while the vintage quilts did deflate a bit, I could tell they never were made to be as puffy as the newer version.


Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## dmand2

Sharing two of my beloved items.

The first - my brand new Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo - !

The second - a lovely faux pearl with coloured and clear rhinestone embellished spheres and crescent CCs. 

Drawing inspiration from the classic sophistication of women of style such as Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## dmand2

This is a handy, easy to read overview of Boy bags and the whole 'new medium', 'old medium' and other sizing and style guide: http://www.********.com/the-boy-craze-chanel-boy-bag-reference-guide/. 

(Sorry if this has already been posted.)


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Sharing two of my beloved items.
> 
> The first - my brand new Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo - !
> 
> The second - a lovely faux pearl with coloured and clear rhinestone embellished spheres and crescent CCs.
> 
> Drawing inspiration from the classic sophistication of women of style such as Audrey Hepburn.



I love your Dubai collection pearls and the BF jumbo is superb; love the outfit-so chic.  Well done!


----------



## Roku

dmand2 said:


> Sharing two of my beloved items.
> 
> The first - my brand new Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo - !
> 
> The second - a lovely faux pearl with coloured and clear rhinestone embellished spheres and crescent CCs.
> 
> Drawing inspiration from the classic sophistication of women of style such as Audrey Hepburn.



Wow, she is stunning, and I so love your ensemble. My FAVE combo - blues and beige/browns! Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

dmand2 said:


> Sharing two of my beloved items.
> 
> The first - my brand new Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo - !
> 
> The second - a lovely faux pearl with coloured and clear rhinestone embellished spheres and crescent CCs.
> 
> Drawing inspiration from the classic sophistication of women of style such as Audrey Hepburn.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Jujuma

dmand2 said:


> Sharing two of my beloved items.
> 
> 
> 
> The first - my brand new Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo - !
> 
> 
> 
> The second - a lovely faux pearl with coloured and clear rhinestone embellished spheres and crescent CCs.
> 
> 
> 
> Drawing inspiration from the classic sophistication of women of style such as Audrey Hepburn.




Gorgeous. You can never go wrong with classics!


----------



## Khaleesicat

dmand2 said:


> Sharing two of my beloved items.
> 
> The first - my brand new Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo - !
> 
> The second - a lovely faux pearl with coloured and clear rhinestone embellished spheres and crescent CCs.
> 
> Drawing inspiration from the classic sophistication of women of style such as Audrey Hepburn.



So pretty! I love Audrey Hepburn! You nailed it with this outfit, definitely reminds me of her style.


----------



## mmaya

dmand2 said:


> Sharing two of my beloved items.
> 
> The first - my brand new Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo - !
> 
> The second - a lovely faux pearl with coloured and clear rhinestone embellished spheres and crescent CCs.
> 
> Drawing inspiration from the classic sophistication of women of style such as Audrey Hepburn.


Just Lovely!!!! Your whole outfit and the pearls are BEAUTIFUL... Makes me want to take my beige claire out for a spin!!!


----------



## caglape

Hello Chanel lovers i just want to see your opinions. I recently got a mini flap in lamb leather here is the photo. But the other store had the caviar one with gold hardware. Which one would you pick? I also have the half moon in shw and two more vintage chanels which i'll post photo as well.


----------



## caglape




----------



## caglape

this is the one i gor just recently


----------



## caglape

This is the gokd with caviar one that the other store has.


----------



## Minkas

caglape said:


> View attachment 3269609


I would pick the black caviar GHW because I prefer that colour and leather... but it looks like you already have that vintage bag with GHW, so maybe stay with the silver?


----------



## caglape

Thanks for your reply yes that's what i thought too that's the reason i got the silver. And silver seems more sporty which is my style mainly but i'm just afraid of scratching the bag


----------



## caglape

It would have been perfect with caviar leather but i didnt run into it so well...


----------



## calflu

caglape said:


> Thanks for your reply yes that's what i thought too that's the reason i got the silver. And silver seems more sporty which is my style mainly but i'm just afraid of scratching the bag




Lamb isn't as fragile as most ppl think 


Most scratches you can buff them off


But you should go with what you love not what's available


----------



## caglape

I dont want to wait any longer


----------



## daughtybag

hello ladies,
I would like to ask if I can ask for your opinion regarding my maxi caviar flap?. I have noticed that their is wrinkling on the sides? Is this just natural when worn for some time? Thanks


----------



## 26Alexandra

Hello TPF'ers,
I'm thinking about buying a Chanel brooch. I'm just not sure if I'll get a lot of wear out of it. 
What are your experiences?
Does anybody know the price range of a classic brooch?
Thanks!


----------



## gail13

I love brooches.  I wear them in my hair, on a scarf, pinned onto a soft bag, on a hat, over a strand of faux or real pearls and I have an instant statement necklace.  As a more traditional use, on a coat lapel or in the middle of a blouse at the neck.

They range from about $550-800 for a large size, the smaller ones a hundred or so less.....  The stone encrusted are most expensive.   I consider one or two brooches a must have.


----------



## Keren16

26Alexandra said:


> Hello TPF'ers,
> I'm thinking about buying a Chanel brooch. I'm just not sure if I'll get a lot of wear out of it.
> What are your experiences?
> Does anybody know the price range of a classic brooch?
> Thanks!




The use you'll get depends on your style & if you like the look.
Also, would you rather have a brooch or a wallet or scarf at a comparable price?


----------



## caglape

I have another dilemma. I got the black mini square with silver hardware. But then the SA came up with this one. Which one would you pick? The blue rect or the blue square mini?


----------



## caglape

Here is a side by side.


----------



## Arlene619

caglape said:


> Here is a side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271416




Congrats on your square mini! I had the choice between the two, I opted for the rectangular mini.. It's just my taste. Good luck on your decision !


----------



## caglape

Argghh so hard to decide thanks @arlene619


----------



## Arlene619

caglape said:


> Argghh so hard to decide thanks @arlene619


I know hun, if money weren't an issue for me, I would be leaving with both lol


----------



## caglape

[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] unfortunately cant do that


----------



## UpTime

Omg, Im on tralvel. In Asia now. and in 3 days I spot so many fake bags: classic flaps in leather and python, coco handle, even Hermes kelly...well.at least I dont see this many in the US. Just want to go home now to my chanel collection


----------



## caglape

[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] hope you'll be back soon


----------



## bag4U

Hi Ladies,

Please help this newbie with Chanel 101. 
I saw on the list of Act 2 have some Chanel Chevron O Mini bags, some of them are listed $2100 & some are listed $2900, are they the mini, woc, or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## calflu

bag4U said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help this newbie with Chanel 101.
> 
> I saw on the list of Act 2 have some Chanel Chevron O Mini bags, some of them are listed $2100 & some are listed $2900, are they the mini, woc, or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Wocs are called O mini by Chanel if you look at the tag 
So $2100 is classic quilted wocs or boy wocs 

Not sure what you meant by $2900 but could be special edition woc like lucky charm! 


It will be less confusing if you simply quote the post and ask the question in act 2 thread


----------



## Cblv17

Hi ladies! I was wondering if someone wouldn't mind sharing their opinion with me! I have a green boy bag from the cruise collection with iridescent hardware in old medium. I now just tracked down a new medium bronze with iridescent hardware in new medium and bought it too [emoji85] I adore this collection but do you think the look is too similar?


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> I love your Dubai collection pearls and the BF jumbo is superb; love the outfit-so chic.  Well done!





Roku said:


> Wow, she is stunning, and I so love your ensemble. My FAVE combo - blues and beige/browns! Beautiful, congrats!!





MsLVinDC said:


> Gorgeous!





Jujuma said:


> Gorgeous. You can never go wrong with classics!





Khaleesicat said:


> So pretty! I love Audrey Hepburn! You nailed it with this outfit, definitely reminds me of her style.





mmaya said:


> Just Lovely!!!! Your whole outfit and the pearls are BEAUTIFUL... Makes me want to take my beige claire out for a spin!!!



Aww, thank you so much for your incredibly lovely comments gail13, Roku, MsLVinDC, Jujuma, Khaleesicat, and mmaya. 

Get that BC out there and show us some mod shots mmaya!


----------



## dmand2

calflu said:


> Lamb isn't as fragile as most ppl think
> 
> 
> Most scratches you can buff them off
> 
> 
> But you should go with what you love not what's available



+ 1



caglape said:


> Here is a side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271416



Loving the blue!! 



Arlene619 said:


> I know hun, if money weren't an issue for me, I would be leaving with both lol



+ 1 



Cblv17 said:


> Hi ladies! I was wondering if someone wouldn't mind sharing their opinion with me! I have a green boy bag from the cruise collection with iridescent hardware in old medium. I now just tracked down a new medium bronze with iridescent hardware in new medium and bought it too [emoji85] I adore this collection but do you think the look is too similar?



I died over this collection too and definitely don't think this would be too much. I have the purple CF and would definitely add a WOC in the same colour or maybe the grey since this is just such an incredible range. I great investment too - I think if you tire of these pieces and decide to pass them on, you'll get a great return.


----------



## dmand2

Loving me some red for Valentine's Day!! 

Red Boy with gold HDW and red quilted WOC w silver HDW (along with my Chanel aviators).


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Loving me some red for Valentine's Day!!
> 
> Red Boy with gold HDW and red quilted WOC w silver HDW (along with my Chanel aviators).



Great Looks as usual.  Love the romper!


----------



## devinedesigns

caglape said:


> I have another dilemma. I got the black mini square with silver hardware. But then the SA came up with this one. Which one would you pick? The blue rect or the blue square mini?


I would go with the rectangle one personally. I had the square one once and hardly used it, as I couldn't fit much inside. Reading or sun glasses etc might fit, but only diagonally, then it takes up all the space. But we all adapt and compromise if we want something for the way it looks!


----------



## Cblv17

dmand2 said:


> + 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I died over this collection too and definitely don't think this would be too much. I have the purple CF and would definitely add a WOC in the same colour or maybe the grey since this is just such an incredible range. I great investment too - I think if you tire of these pieces and decide to pass them on, you'll get a great return.




Thank you so much, that makes me feel better! Just was debating if I should get something more practical rather than 2 boys with iridescent HW [emoji85]


----------



## calflu

dmand2 said:


> Loving me some red for Valentine's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> Red Boy with gold HDW and red quilted WOC w silver HDW (along with my Chanel aviators).




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]you look awesome


----------



## calflu

Cblv17 said:


> Hi ladies! I was wondering if someone wouldn't mind sharing their opinion with me! I have a green boy bag from the cruise collection with iridescent hardware in old medium. I now just tracked down a new medium bronze with iridescent hardware in new medium and bought it too [emoji85] I adore this collection but do you think the look is too similar?




Pictures pictures pictures!!!

I think they are two very different ones so you should be fine!!


One is rainbow hardware and one is leather effect


----------



## Cblv17

calflu said:


> Pictures pictures pictures!!!
> 
> I think they are two very different ones so you should be fine!!
> 
> 
> One is rainbow hardware and one is leather effect




I will definitely post photos as soon as I get back home! Am away for the weekend  

The bronze I got also has the iridescent hardware... I'm concerned I went cruise crazy and they're too similar! [emoji85]


----------



## Handbagmenageri

dmand2 said:


> Loving me some red for Valentine's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> Red Boy with gold HDW and red quilted WOC w silver HDW (along with my Chanel aviators).




So gorgeous!


----------



## jascharess

Cblv17 said:


> I will definitely post photos as soon as I get back home! Am away for the weekend
> 
> The bronze I got also has the iridescent hardware... I'm concerned I went cruise crazy and they're too similar! [emoji85]


----------



## xyzboy

Hi Ladies,
Can anyone tell if the Chanel Reissue 2.55 size 227 in navy patent only came in gold hardware? Or are one's with silver hardware just hard to find?
Thanks.


----------



## ThingsBeautiful

daughtybag said:


> hello ladies,
> I would like to ask if I can ask for your opinion regarding my maxi caviar flap?. I have noticed that their is wrinkling on the sides? Is this just natural when worn for some time? Thanks


Hi daughtybag, it's natural. I have a single flap Maxi for six years now and the slouch on the sides are much less pronounced than yours. The slouch on yours look pretty much like mine on my GST which I have for close to 10 yrs now. Bear in mind that caviar leather can be a bit different from year to year. If you take general care of your bag it should hold up fine over the years. The slouch is inevitable as leather does stretch and soften overtime. Also, I don't stuff anything inside when storing it which prevents unnecessary stretching to the sides. I wouldn't worry too much about it, just enjoy your beautiful Maxi. FYI there is a maxi thread in the Chanel Clubhouse.


----------



## gazux

I am looking for a rectangle mini flap bag. Perfer caviar leather. PM me if u have any Info about this. Thank u so much!!!


----------



## daughtybag

ThingsBeautiful said:


> Hi daughtybag, it's natural. I have a single flap Maxi for six years now and the slouch on the sides are much less pronounced than yours. The slouch on yours look pretty much like mine on my GST which I have for close to 10 yrs now. Bear in mind that caviar leather can be a bit different from year to year. If you take general care of your bag it should hold up fine over the years. The slouch is inevitable as leather does stretch and soften overtime. Also, I don't stuff anything inside when storing it which prevents unnecessary stretching to the sides. I wouldn't worry too much about it, just enjoy your beautiful Maxi. FYI there is a maxi thread in the Chanel Clubhouse.



Hello ThingsBeautiful! Thank you for your reply!!! I want to see some  pictures of your maxi flap too , if you don't mind at all and yes I will be checking on that thread on Maxis!


----------



## drukayla

C
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
an anyone help me find this in the US??


----------



## onipie

Hello Everyone!  I'm new and a little bit lost here  where can I find the chanel shopping forum?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

onipie said:


> Hello Everyone!  I'm new and a little bit lost here  where can I find the chanel shopping forum?


Hi Onipie,

Shopping forum is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/


----------



## calflu

onipie said:


> Hello Everyone!  I'm new and a little bit lost here  where can I find the chanel shopping forum?






Saw your post

I'm not sure why you want to buy on eBay when you can buy directly from US department stores 

I also know London has old medium purple boy as of a week ago

And it's relatively easy to find a small purple boy in U.S. directly! 

Saks BG and NM all ship to UK


----------



## onipie

I'm not after just a purple boy, I'm after the iridescent or chameleon boy from the C16 collection which has been sold out here in London since Nov/Dec, I've called all the Boutiques in London over and over, as well as Paris, Barcelona and Manchester and Birmingham and this is bag is unavailable anywhere &#128528;


----------



## newcalimommy

onipie said:


> I'm not after just a purple boy, I'm after the iridescent or chameleon boy from the C16 collection which has been sold out here in London since Nov/Dec, I've called all the Boutiques in London over and over, as well as Paris, Barcelona and Manchester and Birmingham and this is bag is unavailable anywhere [emoji52]




I have this boy and have never used it because the size is kinda small in the old medium.  It was too late for me to return to Saks because I ordered it while out of the country.  If you haven't already I would try the old medium size out and see how comfy you feel with it. Hope you find your dream bag [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## dannycyf

newcalimommy said:


> I have this boy and have never used it because the size is kinda small in the old medium.  It was too late for me to return to Saks because I ordered it while out of the country.  If you haven't already I would try the old medium size out and see how comfy you feel with it. Hope you find your dream bag [emoji106]&#127996;



I want to buy a chanel bag pricing 4000 - 6000 for a 20 years old girl

Which bag is best for her?


----------



## UpTime

dannycyf said:


> I want to buy a chanel bag pricing 4000 - 6000 for a 20 years old girl
> 
> Which bag is best for her?



I would buy a Medium classic flap so she will have 80 yrs of life to use it ($4900). Or a Old Medium boy so she can have Chanel fun at young age (4700).


----------



## listojunio

just checking, anyone know the pricing for boy chanel in Australia as I'm travelling to there in April? Also, is there any price difference in Melbourne and Sydney?


----------



## rubyscowgirl

uptime said:


> i would buy a medium classic flap so she will have 80 yrs of life to use it ($4900). Or a old medium boy so she can have chanel fun at young age (4700).




+1


----------



## mondaystran

Hello TPFers! I am on the verge of buying a M/L flap beige in lambskin with GHW. Can anybody tell me if it is as hard it is to maintain as i've been reading? any one with the exact bag can tell me their two cents? thanks a lot!


----------



## calflu

mondaystran said:


> Hello TPFers! I am on the verge of buying a M/L flap beige in lambskin with GHW. Can anybody tell me if it is as hard it is to maintain as i've been reading? any one with the exact bag can tell me their two cents? thanks a lot!




If you check out the lamb skin care thread and maintenance FAQ, you'll learn from Chanel oldies that lamb or beige isn't hard to take care. 

A lot of time new Chanel owners just say light color lamb bags are hard to take care as they don't know how and inherently think light colors are prone to color transfers



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/links-to-chanel-care-maintenance-threads-749163.html


----------



## Doodles78

uptime said:


> i would buy a medium classic flap so she will have 80 yrs of life to use it ($4900). Or a old medium boy so she can have chanel fun at young age (4700).



+1


----------



## bonelda

Hi everyone - Need some advice for the future

I saw a bag on eBay that I was pretty sure was fake so I posted in the Authenticate This thread and sure enough it was. So I reported it to eBay and told them the hologram sticker was fake but they never removed it!! Now after over 60 people bid on it, someone bought a fake bag and spent their hard earned money on a fake.  My question is - was there anything else I could have or should have done? Thanks for you input.


----------



## bonelda

So just spoke to Ebay and they say they do not remove the item during the listing - they wait until it is purchased and then escalate the case.


----------



## jascharess

listojunio said:


> just checking, anyone know the pricing for boy chanel in Australia as I'm travelling to there in April? Also, is there any price difference in Melbourne and Sydney?



Small boy AUD$5750
Medium boy AUD$6250
Seasonal ones all vary in price.
The price is same all over  Australia, just depends on availability.


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey ladies!!
I'm thinking about to get a Chanel bag. It would be my first Chanel purchase.
I'd be interested in a bag with gold hardware/chain. My question: Wether gold or silver, does the color turn black after use? Like it happends to non-real-jewlery?


----------



## calflu

bonelda said:


> Hi everyone - Need some advice for the future
> 
> I saw a bag on eBay that I was pretty sure was fake so I posted in the Authenticate This thread and sure enough it was. So I reported it to eBay and told them the hologram sticker was fake but they never removed it!! Now after over 60 people bid on it, someone bought a fake bag and spent their hard earned money on a fake.  My question is - was there anything else I could have or should have done? Thanks for you input.




Did you post it here ? This is where to report so eBay can remove the listings


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/fake-chanel-post-it-here-42018.html


----------



## gayaffa

Not sure if I post the right place, but wanted to ask about Chanel bag prices in Russia or Europe. I am going to fly soon, so want to buy a new boy bag from Russia, and I think due to currency exchange it should be cheaper than here in us. Does anybody know?


----------



## caglape

Yes they are cheaper than Us. I just bought a mini from TUrkey much cheaper. @gayaffa


----------



## k5ml3k

Did Chanel make caviar bags back in the mid 80s? I'm looking for a 0 series, preferably in caviar but I wasn't sure if they made it back then. If not, this will make my search a little easier...thank you!!


----------



## dmand2

calflu said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]you look awesome





Handbagmenageri said:


> So gorgeous!





gail13 said:


> Great Looks as usual.  Love the romper!



Thank you so much calflu, Handbagmenageri, and Gail13! I'll post images of my stunning new fuchsia chevron and jumbo cobalt CF both with gold HDW soon, plus my exotic grey python skin bag, and _maybe_ the new lilac high shine Boy...


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Hi! Sorry in advance for the loooong post! I am hoping to get your opinions. I want to replace my Fendi monster tote and have sent pictures in for quotes. I need a tote that I can use everyday and am tired of the monster. I found a reasonably priced black GST in gently used condition and ordered it. Several hours after ordering (I should not have been looking!), I found a blue shopping fever tote in like new condition. Because I love the color, I ordered the shopping fever too. I am planning on returning one, or if I can make up my mind, cancelling one order tomorrow before they ship out. I am not crazy about the CC on the GST because it is so big. I love the blue color of the shopping fever but worry that it isn't neutral and I can't carry it with everything. I would love to hear from ladies that have GST's, do or did the CC's bother you? Will it grow on me? I thought the GST was more versatile, both casual but elegant, and the shopping fever looks more casual? Is the GST more timeless, or since being discontinued in the US, will go out? BTW, I am definitely on a pre loved budget!


----------



## cat1967

Hello ladies!  
Please have a look at the picture below and tell me if this not straight stitching above the CC lock would make you not purchase a preloved bag.
Your opinion is highly appreciated 
TIA


----------



## gail13

cat1967 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Please have a look at the picture below and tell me if this not straight stitching above the CC lock would make you not purchase a preloved bag.
> Your opinion is highly appreciated
> TIA



I don't really notice anything....I wonder if you took a picture from farther away if it would be more apparent?


----------



## cat1967

gail13 said:


> I don't really notice anything....I wonder if you took a picture from farther away if it would be more apparent?



I have the picture from further away and it is not that noticeable.  I wish I know how to put a red circle around the diamond but if you look closely it is on the diamond above the CC lock on the lower left line of stitches.  They are not straight IMO.


----------



## calflu

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi! Sorry in advance for the loooong post! I am hoping to get your opinions. I want to replace my Fendi monster tote and have sent pictures in for quotes. I need a tote that I can use everyday and am tired of the monster. I found a reasonably priced black GST in gently used condition and ordered it. Several hours after ordering (I should not have been looking!), I found a blue shopping fever tote in like new condition. Because I love the color, I ordered the shopping fever too. I am planning on returning one, or if I can make up my mind, cancelling one order tomorrow before they ship out. I am not crazy about the CC on the GST because it is so big. I love the blue color of the shopping fever but worry that it isn't neutral and I can't carry it with everything. I would love to hear from ladies that have GST's, do or did the CC's bother you? Will it grow on me? I thought the GST was more versatile, both casual but elegant, and the shopping fever looks more casual? Is the GST more timeless, or since being discontinued in the US, will go out? BTW, I am definitely on a pre loved budget!




Yes big CC on GST bothers me so I usually wear it with pocket side out!

I like GST cuz it's more elegant than shopping fever! I was also going to buy shopping fever but its really not as "Chanel looking" as GST though I like the CC charm (no in your face big CC).


----------



## calflu

cat1967 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Please have a look at the picture below and tell me if this not straight stitching above the CC lock would make you not purchase a preloved bag.
> Your opinion is highly appreciated
> TIA




Can't tell.....but the flap and angle that the pic was take didn't line up! It's hard to say in this pic


----------



## cat1967

calflu said:


> Can't tell.....but the flap and angle that the pic was take didn't line up! It's hard to say in this pic



That is true.  Let me find other pictures.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## cat1967

How about this one ...





Maybe i am paranoid.


----------



## cat1967

cat1967 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Please have a look at the picture below and tell me if this not straight stitching above the CC lock would make you not purchase a preloved bag.
> Your opinion is highly appreciated
> TIA



I think this is the best picture.  The two left diamonds don't have straight lines.  Could it be a defect?  Is that possible with Chanel?  Also are 10 stitches possible?  Aren't they 11 always?


----------



## Arlene619

cat1967 said:


> How about this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i am paranoid.


I see what you're talking about and it's more noticeable here, it looks like the two diamonds above the CC aren't stitched straight, more like a curve. Did the seller prove authenticity ?


----------



## cat1967

Arlene619 said:


> I see what you're talking about and it's more noticeable here, it looks like the two diamonds above the CC aren't stitched straight, more like a curve. Did the seller prove authenticity ?



It was Authenticated by Roku and by an authenticator in Disigner Vault (whom I know from FB) but since this one is a 15 series and as I have read they make super fakes, I just noticed this and it didn't seem right.  I don't know.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

calflu said:


> Yes big CC on GST bothers me so I usually wear it with pocket side out!
> 
> I like GST cuz it's more elegant than shopping fever! I was also going to buy shopping fever but its really not as "Chanel looking" as GST though I like the CC charm (no in your face big CC).




Thank you calflu! I ended up cancelling the shopping fever and am keeping the GST because I agree that the SF isn't as Chanel looking. I will probably wear the GST pocket side out as well, great idea! The GST is a little more used than I had hoped for, but I'm going to try the ironing tip that was on another thread, I think it was you that came up with that? Thank you for your input! [emoji8]


----------



## cat1967

rubyscowgirl said:


> Thank you calflu! I ended up cancelling the shopping fever and am keeping the GST because I agree that the SF isn't as Chanel looking. I will probably wear the GST pocket side out as well, great idea! The GST is a little more used than I had hoped for, but I'm going to try the ironing tip that was on another thread, I think it was you that came up with that? Thank you for your input! [emoji8]



That arose my curiosity.  What is the iron tip?  Would you like to share?


----------



## Arlene619

cat1967 said:


> It was Authenticated by Roku and by an authenticator in Disigner Vault (whom I know from FB) but since this one is a 15 series and as I have read they make super fakes, I just noticed this and it didn't seem right.  I don't know.


Ah I see. It's such a gorgeous bag, tbh it would bother me. Especially since it's in the middle.. but that's just me. I understand these bags are made by people and not everything will be perfect, but that bag is so expensive and I would at least want it to be close to perfect.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

cat1967 said:


> That arose my curiosity.  What is the iron tip?  Would you like to share?




Here is the link to the thread [emoji7]

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-reversed-the-sagging-of-my-gst-916732.html


----------



## cat1967

Arlene619 said:


> Ah I see. It's such a gorgeous bag, tbh it would bother me. Especially since it's in the middle.. but that's just me. I understand these bags are made by people and not everything will be perfect, but that bag is so expensive and I would at least want it to be close to perfect.



That is what I also believe.  If it were at the back it would be a different thing.  However, we do search for perfection since it is such a lot of money involved.  Thank you so much for your opinion.  I am glad I am not the only one who thinks like that.


----------



## cat1967

rubyscowgirl said:


> Here is the link to the thread [emoji7]
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-reversed-the-sagging-of-my-gst-916732.html



Thank you very much.  I will check it out right now


----------



## cat1967

rubyscowgirl said:


> Here is the link to the thread [emoji7]
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-reversed-the-sagging-of-my-gst-916732.html



The result was unbelievable!  Bravo and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

cat1967 said:


> How about this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i am paranoid.




Is the bag in your possession or are you just looking at the pictures online? If you haven't ordered it, do they accept returns? I wonder if it looks distorted in the picture but will be fine IRL? If they accept returns, you could order it and if it is noticeable and bothers once you see it in person, then return it? It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Arlene619

rubyscowgirl said:


> Is the bag in your possession or are you just looking at the pictures online? If you haven't ordered it, do they accept returns? I wonder if it looks distorted in the picture but will be fine IRL? If they accept returns, you could order it and if it is noticeable and bothers once you see it in person, then return it? It is a beautiful bag!


+1 that's a great idea!


----------



## cat1967

rubyscowgirl said:


> Is the bag in your possession or are you just looking at the pictures online? If you haven't ordered it, do they accept returns? I wonder if it looks distorted in the picture but will be fine IRL? If they accept returns, you could order it and if it is noticeable and bothers once you see it in person, then return it? It is a beautiful bag!



I haven't ordered it yet.  The site where I found it had some issues and I couldn't make the payment so I am waiting for the problem to be fixed.  They accept returns yes.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

cat1967 said:


> The result was unbelievable!  Bravo and thanks for sharing.




The result was fabulous and the thanks goes to calflu for the great tip! I am so glad that I saved the link! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cat1967

rubyscowgirl said:


> The result was fabulous and the thanks goes to calflu for the great tip! I am so glad that I saved the link! [emoji173]&#65039;



I saved it too after I saw the results yes.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

cat1967 said:


> I haven't ordered it yet.  The site where I found it had some issues and I couldn't make the payment so I am waiting for the problem to be fixed.  They accept returns yes.




Since they allow returns, i would order it and if it is noticeable and bothers you in person, then return and start looking for another one. It would be sad to pass this up especially if it is just the pictures that may be distorting the stitch. [emoji4]


----------



## calflu

rubyscowgirl said:


> Thank you calflu! I ended up cancelling the shopping fever and am keeping the GST because I agree that the SF isn't as Chanel looking. I will probably wear the GST pocket side out as well, great idea! The GST is a little more used than I had hoped for, but I'm going to try the ironing tip that was on another thread, I think it was you that came up with that? Thank you for your input! [emoji8]




Good choice!!! I put my GST away for rotation and recently took it out!! I fell in love instantly again!


Another tote that I can't help thinking this season is this one


----------



## rubyscowgirl

calflu said:


> Good choice!!! I put my GST away for rotation and recently took it out!! I fell in love instantly again!
> 
> 
> Another tote that I can't help thinking this season is this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289064
> View attachment 3289065




I Saw it online and LOVE it! I should probably go check it out in the boutique.


----------



## TChip5

Hi, 
Like u I don't like the big CC''s on the tote but Iike the style better than the blue one.  Enjoy which ever one u choose!


----------



## TChip5

Hi,  they are both awesome but for me it has to fit my Samsung Note 5 and iPhone 6plus. I like big phones.


----------



## cat1967

rubyscowgirl said:


> Since they allow returns, i would order it and if it is noticeable and bothers you in person, then return and start looking for another one. It would be sad to pass this up especially if it is just the pictures that may be distorting the stitch. [emoji4]



They said they allow returns only if the item is not as described or if proven fake, which is impossible since they also authenticate, so no, I wouldn't be able to return it if I just didn't like the stitching.  It is a beautiful bag and at a good price and maybe I am picky but although I do accept some wear as it is preloved the bad stitching might bother me.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

cat1967 said:


> They said they allow returns only if the item is not as described or if proven fake, which is impossible since they also authenticate, so no, I wouldn't be able to return it if I just didn't like the stitching.  It is a beautiful bag and at a good price and maybe I am picky but although I do accept some wear as it is preloved the bad stitching might bother me.




That is unfortunate. [emoji53] Maybe you should pass on the bag then? If the stitch is truly not straight, and not just distorted by the pictures, it will bother you and you won't be happy. Have you expressed your concern to them and asked for additional pictures of the area of the crooked stitch?


----------



## cat1967

rubyscowgirl said:


> That is unfortunate. [emoji53] Maybe you should pass on the bag then? If the stitch is truly not straight, and not just distorted by the pictures, it will bother you and you won't be happy. Have you expressed your concern to them and asked for additional pictures of the area of the crooked stitch?



Since there is a problem with their banking system and payment and they said it is going to take some days, I can ask them for additional pictures.


----------



## cat1967

OK I asked for more pictures of the specific diamonds on the flap and they are going to send them tomorrow.  That is so good.  This site is incredibly fast in replying and sending more pictures.  I have asked them again for additional pictures and i received them within the hour even very late in the evening as they seem to be working from home.  It is a small Belgian site which sells within Vestiaire Collective as well.  And they have great communication.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

cat1967 said:


> OK I asked for more pictures of the specific diamonds on the flap and they are going to send them tomorrow.  That is so good.  This site is incredibly fast in replying and sending more pictures.  I have asked them again for additional pictures and i received them within the hour even very late in the evening as they seem to be working from home.  It is a small Belgian site which sells within Vestiaire Collective as well.  And they have great communication.




I hope the additional pictures help you make your decision! [emoji4]


----------



## k5ml3k

Would you guys ever consider buying a white bag? I found a beautiful vintage one but I'm still debating whether or not to buy it. I was debating between the white or beige but was leaning more towards the beige initially bc I thought it would be easier to take care of and would go with more stuff. However, when I found this one, I'm not so sure what to do anymore. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## gail13

I would buy a white bag; I bought an ivory calfskin last yr.  I don't use it much, but I love it.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

k5ml3k said:


> Would you guys ever consider buying a white bag? I found a beautiful vintage one but I'm still debating whether or not to buy it. I was debating between the white or beige but was leaning more towards the beige initially bc I thought it would be easier to take care of. However, when I found this one, I'm not so sure what to do anymore. Thoughts? Thank you!




I have always admire ladies that carry beautiful white bags, they look so elegant! A white bag is on my bucket list for the future but doesn't fit my lifestyle right now, having a toddler with sticky, dirty fingers 95% of the time! Haha! I would think that white vs beige would be similar to care for because they are both light colored? My vote is, if you love it, get it!!! [emoji7]


----------



## k5ml3k

gail13 said:


> I would buy a white bag; I bought an ivory calfskin last yr.  I don't use it much, but I love it.







rubyscowgirl said:


> I have always admire ladies that carry beautiful white bags, they look so elegant! A white bag is on my bucket list for the future but doesn't fit my lifestyle right now, having a toddler with sticky, dirty fingers 95% of the time! Haha! I would think that white vs beige would be similar to care for because they are both light colored? My vote is, if you love it, get it!!! [emoji7]




Thanks guys!! I'm still debating...it really is so pretty. Just not 100% sure if I can commit to a white bag [emoji31] first world problems...lol


----------



## anee1987

Can any one let me know if Chanel ever made the Casino charm key pouch (0-case coin purse) in cavaiar leather?? Can some respond quickly.. Thanks!


----------



## calflu

anee1987 said:


> Can any one let me know if Chanel ever made the Casino charm key pouch (0-case coin purse) in cavaiar leather?? Can some respond quickly.. Thanks!




No only lamb


----------



## rubyscowgirl

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm still debating...it really is so pretty. Just not 100% sure if I can commit to a white bag [emoji31] first world problems...lol




Let us know and see what you decide on!!! [emoji7]


----------



## anee1987

calflu said:


> No only lamb


@Calflu.. I am debating as to buying a lambskin key pouch is worth or not, I intend to use it inside another bag and I am worried that it might scratch. 

Any one using a lambskin key pouch or card holder inside their chanel bags, what do you prefer Lambskin or caviar..

Thanks!


----------



## anee1987

calflu said:


> No only lamb


@Calflu.. I am debating as to buying a lambskin key pouch is worth or not, I intend to use it inside another bag and I am worried that it might scratch. 

Any one using a lambskin key pouch or card holder inside their chanel bags, what do you prefer Lambskin or caviar..

Thanks!


----------



## SBunz25

I love the gst so much more than blue.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

rubyscowgirl said:


> I Saw it online and LOVE it! I should probably go check it out in the boutique.




Update: the GST came today. It is beautiful but covered with wrinkles and is sagging. The ironing tip wouldn't work, I would have to use an industrial press at the hubby's shop to get those bad boys out! [emoji23] Packed her up to go back tomorrow. Good news: I do LOVE the GST and put one on layaway on FP. Figured it was worth it to spend more since it is discontinued in the US. I am looking forward to adding my own wrinkles when I can get her "out of hawk"! Thanks to everyone that helped with my decision! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Stacy31

Hello! Does anybody know if the Chanel Black Caviar Chevron Jumbo SHW will be available at Saks?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## l4bitz

I am confused,  why would anyone sell their brand new Chanel bag but without tag ?  and that being an obvious,  people still buy .......??????????


----------



## Arlene619

l4bitz said:


> I am confused,  why would anyone sell their brand new Chanel bag but without tag ?  and that being an obvious,  people still buy .......??????????


I don't understand why someone would sell their bag without a tag, unless they're hiding something lol.


----------



## queen4boss

Arlene619 said:


> I don't understand why someone would sell their bag without a tag, unless they're hiding something lol.


Some bags don't come with tag.  My coco handle bag was shipped from the boutique in Hawaii and it didn't have a tag.


----------



## Arlene619

queen4boss said:


> Some bags don't come with tag.  My coco handle bag was shipped from the boutique in Hawaii and it didn't have a tag.


I was responding to the above post, I think she's saying someone has the tag for the bag she's selling, but won't include it with the sale.. I hope I'm understanding correctly. [emoji53] 
Wow, I've always received a tag for my items.


----------



## TChip5

My bags from Rue Cambon had no tags.


----------



## SunBunny

My situation was the same as queen4boss. My wallet from the Chanel boutique in Hawaii did not come with the tag. Perhaps some sellers don't include the tag because they never received one.


----------



## gail13

I saw this lovely bracelet today.  Can anyone can speak to owning bracelets with tiny stones in them and how they wear?  My heart is saying yes, but my head is saying no....sure, Chanel will replace a stone but the hassle of doing that would not be fun.  Would love to buy one knowing it's well made.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

gail13 said:


> I saw this lovely bracelet today.  Can anyone can speak to owning bracelets with tiny stones in them and how they wear?  My heart is saying yes, but my head is saying no....sure, Chanel will replace a stone but the hassle of doing that would not be fun.  Would love to buy one knowing it's well made.




That is a beautiful bracelet! I would also love to hear from others about their experience with the stones and repair issues.


----------



## calflu

gail13 said:


> I saw this lovely bracelet today.  Can anyone can speak to owning bracelets with tiny stones in them and how they wear?  My heart is saying yes, but my head is saying no....sure, Chanel will replace a stone but the hassle of doing that would not be fun.  Would love to buy one knowing it's well made.




How pretty!!


----------



## Brandon4268

Just got my first chanel bag today, super excited! I was walking out of the store when a cuff bracelet also caught my eye & i ended up going with my instinct ^_^


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Brandon4268 said:


> Just got my first chanel bag today, super excited! I was walking out of the store when a cuff bracelet also caught my eye & i ended up going with my instinct ^_^




That is beautiful, congratulations on your first of many Chanel's! [emoji7]


----------



## DecadentDreams

Just about to buy my first classic flap bag (if they have one I fall in love with!) eek! Wish me luck.


----------



## DecadentDreams

DecadentDreams said:


> Just about to buy my first classic flap bag (if they have one I fall in love with!) eek! Wish me luck.




False alarm  They only had a couple available and the caviar they had didn't impress me  the lambskin was gorgeous but was told I couldn't use it every day. Also pretty unhelpful SA - I wanted it to be special and not remember it for the wrong reasons. Will happen eventually.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

DecadentDreams said:


> False alarm  They only had a couple available and the caviar they had didn't impress me  the lambskin was gorgeous but was told I couldn't use it every day. Also pretty unhelpful SA - I wanted it to be special and not remember it for the wrong reasons. Will happen eventually.




The perfect one will come along! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cat1967

Does anyone from Europe know a price for this bag please?

http://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/pr...graine-rouge.16S.A01112Y605982B491.c.16S.html

Thank you in advance


----------



## carmen56

cat1967 said:


> Does anyone from Europe know a price for this bag please?
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/pr...graine-rouge.16S.A01112Y605982B491.c.16S.html
> 
> Thank you in advance





In the UK it's retailing for £3075.


----------



## cat1967

carmen56 said:


> In the UK it's retailing for £3075.



Thank you very much.  So it is the same price as the classic flap.  Too bad for me.  I had seen another model from the 2016 Cruise which looked like the classic flap but had a stitching line parallel to the flap and it was much less expensive and I thought this one could be too.


----------



## DecadentDreams

rubyscowgirl said:


> The perfect one will come along! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you   You're right. I heard on Friday about the UK price increase so I was doing everything I could to get it last minute before the price went up (on Monday) but it just wasn't to be, and there's no point forcing it and then being unhappy. Frustrating that the price will be more but it's just one of those things. I'm sure I'll adore it when the right one finally comes along.


----------



## cat1967

DecadentDreams said:


> Thank you   You're right. I heard on Friday about the UK price increase so I was doing everything I could to get it last minute before the price went up (on Monday) but it just wasn't to be, and there's no point forcing it and then being unhappy. Frustrating that the price will be more but it's just one of those things. I'm sure I'll adore it when the right one finally comes along.



I think you made the right decision.  Better not hurry and regret your purchase later.  It would be ideal if there wasn't a price increase yet but it is going to hit the rest of Europe soon.  I heard about the UK too and I expect France and the rest are going to increase.   I decided to buy preloved again as I cannot follow these prices increases.


----------



## Tuned83

DecadentDreams said:


> False alarm  They only had a couple available and the caviar they had didn't impress me  the lambskin was gorgeous but was told I couldn't use it every day. Also pretty unhelpful SA - I wanted it to be special and not remember it for the wrong reasons. Will happen eventually.




Where did u go just out of interest? Sorry u didn't get what u wanted.


----------



## calflu

anee1987 said:


> @Calflu.. I am debating as to buying a lambskin key pouch is worth or not, I intend to use it inside another bag and I am worried that it might scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one using a lambskin key pouch or card holder inside their chanel bags, what do you prefer Lambskin or caviar..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I don't have key pouch but you can see lots of TPFers using lamb card holders in SLG club threads. Not seeing any complaints so far and mine are in good conditions!


----------



## xbli5s

Hi ladies!
i have found a chanel boy tbat i love but im SO torn because its WHITE. &#128552;
Whats your take on it?
This will be my first ever chanel, but the white is just so beautiful but i would also lke a black someday...
HELLLPPPPP &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## cat1967

xbli5s said:


> Hi ladies!
> i have found a chanel boy tbat i love but im SO torn because its WHITE. &#128552;
> Whats your take on it?
> This will be my first ever chanel, but the white is just so beautiful but i would also lke a black someday...
> HELLLPPPPP &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;



Hello to you too!
Personally I wouldn't buy this model because I have tried it and it hurts my shoulder.  I find this thick chain really uncomfortable when I put it on the table.  But that is only my opinion.  As far as the color is concerned, as i baby my bags a lot I have found that very light colors make my life difficult.  There is a possibility of color transfer all the time and once any color goes on the stitches that's it.  Even if you clean the leather, the stitches will look bad I am sure.  Same thing with dirt.  IMO better find another color which could be light but not white.  White is the most prone to dirt color.


----------



## 0603

Does anyone know if the Chanel a68777 style wallet has been discontinued? It looks exactly like the regular sized L-Zip French wallet but smaller. Any idea?


----------



## Doodles78

xbli5s said:


> Hi ladies!
> i have found a chanel boy tbat i love but im SO torn because its WHITE. &#55357;&#56872;
> Whats your take on it?
> This will be my first ever chanel, but the white is just so beautiful but i would also lke a black someday...
> HELLLPPPPP &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;



Ohhh....it depends on how you treat the bag but even if you baby it, it will probably show dirt, color transfer, stains, etc. You may not be happy in the long run. But I do not want to rain on your parade if you have your heart set on it! It could be true love.
I would get the black and see how you like your bag/if you can baby it/if little scratches or the like get you really upset before you get a white. Just my opinion.


----------



## bklner2014

anee1987 said:


> @Calflu.. I am debating as to buying a lambskin key pouch is worth or not, I intend to use it inside another bag and I am worried that it might scratch.
> 
> Any one using a lambskin key pouch or card holder inside their chanel bags, what do you prefer Lambskin or caviar..
> 
> Thanks!



Anee1987, I saw the the casino charms lambskin key pouch 2 weeks ago and loved it!  The charms were so pretty and irresistable and the size of the pouch was perfect.  But I finally decided on a caviar card holder instead.  Not because of the lambskin in and of itself, but because it was clear that the charms would scratch the lambskin whenever I put the pouch in my bag. HTH!


----------



## dmand2

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm still debating...it really is so pretty. Just not 100% sure if I can commit to a white bag [emoji31] first world problems...lol



White is definitely on my wish list/radar and something I will be sure to add soon - so chic. I definitely wouldn't make it my 'everyday' bag, but for certain outfits, they look _sublime_!

I recently acquired the Beige Clair jumbo caviar and have a beige medium lambskin bag and really, if you give them the R&R and protection they need, they travel very well. I'm sure the same would be true for white. 

Best of luck and please let us know what you decide...and share mod shots! 



gail13 said:


> I saw this lovely bracelet today.  Can anyone can speak to owning bracelets with tiny stones in them and how they wear?  My heart is saying yes, but my head is saying no....sure, Chanel will replace a stone but the hassle of doing that would not be fun.  Would love to buy one knowing it's well made.



OMG Gail13 - buy this, buy this now...and get one for me!!!!!!!  This is out of this world stunning! I have many, many, many pieces of Chanel jewellery (rings, earrings, bracelets, cuffs) with stones in them. None quite as bling as this, but still! I've never had an issue in losing any stones as yet (knock wood now I've said that) and this even includes vintage pieces. Since Chanel will replace missing stones, personally, for me, this is a no-brainer. *BUY IT!!!!* 



rubyscowgirl said:


> That is a beautiful bracelet! I would also love to hear from others about their experience with the stones and repair issues.



Absolutely rubyscowgirl! Totally agree. I've never had to repair anything since all my stones have remained intact in various pieces, including vintage ones. 



rubyscowgirl said:


> That is beautiful, congratulations on your first of many Chanel's! [emoji7]



+ 1 



DecadentDreams said:


> False alarm  They only had a couple available and the caviar they had didn't impress me  the lambskin was gorgeous but was told I couldn't use it every day. Also pretty unhelpful SA - I wanted it to be special and not remember it for the wrong reasons. Will happen eventually.



DecadentDreams it wasn't meant to be this time around. Definitely sounds like a bad set of circumstances so you made the right decision. I can't wait for you to share your purchase in due course! Best of luck.


----------



## dmand2

Hi all

Just sharing my prized exotic - my light grey/silver python skin classic flap with silver hardware.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just sharing my prized exotic - my light grey/silver python skin classic flap with silver hardware.




Beautiful!


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Gail13!!


----------



## Keeria

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask but can a mini (both the rectangular and square) fit a Louis Vuitton small cosmetic pouch? Thanks!


----------



## March786

Ladies where is the best online company to sell your Chanel items on? With the least fees?


----------



## Msacs

Hi Ladies, would like to ask your opinion on Perforated Leather. Saw this WOC and im wondering if its a Yay or Nay? What do you think?


----------



## rubyscowgirl

March786 said:


> Ladies where is the best online company to sell your Chanel items on? With the least fees?




Hi! I would check out this thread for some great reseller recommendations! [emoji4]

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Msacs said:


> Hi Ladies, would like to ask your opinion on Perforated Leather. Saw this WOC and im wondering if its a Yay or Nay? What do you think?




I have never had a perforated leather bag but I do think that this WOC is beautiful! I think the decision is is yours to make, do you love this and does it make your heart sing? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## FunBagz

Keeria said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask but can a mini (both the rectangular and square) fit a Louis Vuitton small cosmetic pouch? Thanks!



I cannot speak to the square, but my rectangular mini holds a LV mini pochette, slim card case and sunglasses in a soft pouch with a bit of extra room left.  

The small LV cosmetic pouch is significantly larger than the mini pochette, so I don't think it would fit comfortably in the rectangular mini...especially if you want some room left.  Even the toiletry pouch 15 might be a tight fit.  

HTH


----------



## Msacs

rubyscowgirl said:


> I have never had a perforated leather bag but I do think that this WOC is beautiful! I think the decision is is yours to make, do you love this and does it make your heart sing? [emoji173]&#65039;



Thats just it. Me too! Never had a Perforated Calfskin Leather bag so i have no idea on the wear and tear of this type of leather. Got worried a bit coz I searched for videos and posts but have not come across anything about a perforated WOC...at all. Is it bec people think its ugly or cheap or maybe there are issues with the leather? I honestly dont know&#128551; But its definitely lighter than Caviar. I love the color on this WOC!


----------



## Keeria

FunBagz said:


> I cannot speak to the square, but my rectangular mini holds a LV mini pochette, slim card case and sunglasses in a soft pouch with a bit of extra room left.
> 
> The small LV cosmetic pouch is significantly larger than the mini pochette, so I don't think it would fit comfortably in the rectangular mini...especially if you want some room left.  Even the toiletry pouch 15 might be a tight fit.
> 
> HTH



Thank you


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Msacs said:


> Thats just it. Me too! Never had a Perforated Calfskin Leather bag so i have no idea on the wear and tear of this type of leather. Got worried a bit coz I searched for videos and posts but have not come across anything about a perforated WOC...at all. Is it bec people think its ugly or cheap or maybe there are issues with the leather? I honestly dont know[emoji47] But its definitely lighter than Caviar. I love the color on this WOC!




Hopefully someone that has the perforated leather will give their opinion! I don't think it is ugly or cheap! [emoji7]


----------



## Msacs

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hopefully someone that has the perforated leather will give their opinion! I don't think it is ugly or cheap! [emoji7]



Thanks! Your opinion helps alot &#9786;


----------



## gail13

Msacs said:


> Thats just it. Me too! Never had a Perforated Calfskin Leather bag so i have no idea on the wear and tear of this type of leather. Got worried a bit coz I searched for videos and posts but have not come across anything about a perforated WOC...at all. Is it bec people think its ugly or cheap or maybe there are issues with the leather? I honestly dont know&#128551; But its definitely lighter than Caviar. I love the color on this WOC!



I don't think the perforated is in any way ugly, but I feel the other leathers are in higher demand.  I see the perforated as more seasonal, maybe for warmer weather?


----------



## Msacs

gail13 said:


> I don't think the perforated is in any way ugly, but I feel the other leathers are in higher demand.  I see the perforated as more seasonal, maybe for warmer weather?



Thanks gail13!


----------



## March786

rubyscowgirl said:


> Hi! I would check out this thread for some great reseller recommendations! [emoji4]
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html




Thankyou rubyscowgirl, I will look into this thread now [emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Line to get into Chanel boutique in Dubai


----------



## pursecrusader

I saw this short piece on the making of off 4 luxury good items of one them being a Chanel bag.The part about Chanel starts around 15.27 and the second part around 37.00.The other three  luxury goods are the making of a Hermes scarf ,a Chaumet ring  and a Weston boots.

https://m2m.tv/watch/luxury-goods-workshop/films


----------



## notmeow

pursecrusader said:


> I saw this short piece on the making of off 4 luxury good items of one them being a Chanel bag.The part about Chanel starts around 15.27 and the second part around 37.00.The other three  luxury goods are the making of a Hermes scarf ,a Chaumet ring  and a Weston boots.
> 
> https://m2m.tv/watch/luxury-goods-workshop/films



Wow. Really interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmand2

Msacs said:


> Hi Ladies, would like to ask your opinion on Perforated Leather. Saw this WOC and im wondering if its a Yay or Nay? What do you think?



Hi Msacs. LOVING the colour of this WOC, but personally I'm not a fan of the current perforated leather trend. I'd take lambskin, caviar, the new high shine style, or an exotic over this any day. BUT that's just me. YOU need to find and rock your own style. Hope this helps. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Line to get into Chanel boutique in Dubai
> View attachment 3299748



Wow! Does this make anyone else want to race to the airport?!? 



notmeow said:


> Wow. Really interesting. Thanks for sharing!



+ 1


----------



## dmand2

Sharing a long awaited major love - my new fuchsia chevron with gold HDW.


----------



## miniobsession

dmand2 said:


> Sharing a long awaited major love - my new fuchsia chevron with gold HDW.




Wow gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## bonelda

What a beautiful color!! congrats.


----------



## bonelda

Hi - having a major problem getting a bag I purchased authenticated due to blurry pics but today i was able to take a pic with my phone of the CHANEL stamp and i think it is clear enough. Now, how do I attach that pic from my phone to the request on authentication thread? major computer illiterate person here. thanks for any help!!


----------



## J.A.N.

gail13 said:


> Beautiful!




Hi Gail would kindly like to ask do you know when they will authenticate on the thread as there is quite a back log on the Chanel thread when or how long they will take to authenticate pls and is my post on the correct format I've put it on twice. I've been waiting for this bag for st least two years that's why i am asking. 
A4U are also snowed down with a backlog I don't  where to turn. Any ideas?


----------



## gail13

J.A.N. said:


> Hi Gail would kindly like to ask do you know when they will authenticate on the thread as there is quite a back log on the Chanel thread when or how long they will take to authenticate pls and is my post on the correct format I've put it on twice. I've been waiting for this bag for st least two years that's why i am asking.
> A4U are also snowed down with a backlog I don't  where to turn. Any ideas?



Roku travels often for business and has been dealing with some family matters.  Usually she gets to authentications within a few days.  It looks like you've posted the same item several times?  and while you are anxious for an answer,  it just clogs the thread.

The pics are correct but Roku or other may ask for a better closeup of the Chanel and made in stamp. Since you are wanting this bag, perhaps purchase and authenticate after?


----------



## J.A.N.

gail13 said:


> Roku travels often for business and has been dealing with some family matters.  Usually she gets to authentications within a few days.  It looks like you've posted the same item twice?  and while you are anxious for an answer,  it just clogs the thread.
> 
> The pics are correct but Roku or other may ask for a better closeup of the Chanel and made in stamp. Since you are wanting this bag, perhaps purchase and authenticate after?



Thanks Gail so much appreciated. I know but I could do that but it's too much of a risk to make and then return and pay customs  so I will wait patiently for Roku and ask the seller for a clear close up of the Chanel stamp in the meantime and then repost to ab sure.


----------



## gail13

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks Gail so much appreciated. I know but I could do that but it's too much of a risk to make and then return and pay customs  so I will wait patiently for Roku and ask the seller for a clear close up of the Chanel stamp in the meantime and then repost to ab sure.



Just a thought have you checked to see if this bag is really sold out?


----------



## G&G100

That's what I did. I purchased one and posted it on here. Now it's en route and I'm freaking out. I will contact Etinceler as soon as it gets here so they can authenticate it.


----------



## workerannt

Hi! Does anyone know what this bag is called or have any opinions positive/negative? I been wanting a red chanel bag and decision between this or WOC. Thanks!


----------



## J.A.N.

&#129303;


----------



## J.A.N.

gail13 said:


> Just a thought have you checked to see if this bag is really sold out?



Yes it did unfortunately when it came out in Dec.


----------



## J.A.N.

gail13 said:


> Just a thought have you checked to see if this bag is really sold out?



One less to worry about lol
Carol Diva has just authenticated it
Thanks for all your help though it's much appreciated Gail &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Tbs717

Hey ladies! Check out amuze.com !! Lots of Chanel shoes for steals! Sizes and inventory is limited


----------



## simplyhappy

workerannt said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what this bag is called or have any opinions positive/negative? I been wanting a red chanel bag and decision between this or WOC. Thanks!




I know it's part of the recent season. I tried on the black color of this bag and it was really beautiful and sophisticated. But it wasn't what I was looking for. I think I recall a reasonable price tag too. There might be one on the AFT from a few days ago.


----------



## gail13

J.A.N. said:


> One less to worry about lol
> Carol Diva has just authenticated it
> Thanks for all your help though it's much appreciated Gail &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;



so glad it worked out!!!


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Sharing a long awaited major love - my new fuchsia chevron with gold HDW.



I don't know which I want more-that bag or those legs!!!!!:greengrin:


----------



## gail13

bonelda said:


> Hi - having a major problem getting a bag I purchased authenticated due to blurry pics but today i was able to take a pic with my phone of the CHANEL stamp and i think it is clear enough. Now, how do I attach that pic from my phone to the request on authentication thread? major computer illiterate person here. thanks for any help!!



Did you download the app for the TPF-from there you just upload the pics.


----------



## J.A.N.

gail13 said:


> so glad it worked out!!!



So am I phew &#128517;
Thanks gail13 you guys are gr8 &#128076;
A4U agree also but will send them the actual pics when I get it and receive the cert also so I'm satisfied. 
Can't wait my dream Jumbo.&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## workerannt

simplyhappy said:


> I know it's part of the recent season. I tried on the black color of this bag and it was really beautiful and sophisticated. But it wasn't what I was looking for. I think I recall a reasonable price tag too. There might be one on the AFT from a few days ago.




Yea the price is close to the mini flaps. I am not sure about the partly smooth partly quilted look. Pardon my ignorance, what is AFT?


----------



## simplyhappy

workerannt said:


> Yea the price is close to the mini flaps. I am not sure about the partly smooth partly quilted look. Pardon my ignorance, what is AFT?




AFT is Authentic CHANEL Finds Thread, it's really helpful, you should check it out!


----------



## minimimii

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Line to get into Chanel boutique in Dubai
> View attachment 3299748




Hi Sheikha Latifa, How come there was a lineup to enter Chanel in Dubai? I just moved to Dubai I was at the Mall of the Emirates Chanel before yesterday and it didn't seem overly busy at all.


----------



## bonelda

gail13 said:


> Did you download the app for the TPF-from there you just upload the pics.



i did gail but still don't understand, but ok for now as got it authenticated at etinceler. thanks for everything.


----------



## gail13

bonelda said:


> i did gail but still don't understand, but ok for now as got it authenticated at etinceler. thanks for everything.



Take a look at the bottom of this page under support.  It will help you and this is something everyone should know-it's not hard!!!!


----------



## ialwaysdream

Does anyone know if the authenticity card is always in the language of the country it is being sold in? I'm looking to buy a bag and it has all the receipts and documents but the only thing is that the authenticity card is in French but the person says the bag was bought in the Bond Street store in London... Should this be ringing alarm bells? I desperately want to buy this bag so any info would be amazing! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## calflu

ialwaysdream said:


> Does anyone know if the authenticity card is always in the language of the country it is being sold in? I'm looking to buy a bag and it has all the receipts and documents but the only thing is that the authenticity card is in French but the person says the bag was bought in the Bond Street store in London... Should this be ringing alarm bells? I desperately want to buy this bag so any info would be amazing! Thank you so much!!!




When it comes to buying pre-owned, we always recommend you to ******************. 

We don't discuss authentication details individually and authentication questions are only allowed in Chanel authentication thread 

Feel free to post authentication request to Chanel Authentication thread AND read rules for posting to this thread in post #1 and 2
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


----------



## bagloverjm9

Hello all! I am new to this thread and I hope I am posting this in the right spot. I am thinking about purchasing my first Chanel bag. I visited the boutique today, and I am also looking online at pre-loved pieces. 

I was specifically looking for feeback on the beige clair caviar leather. Does it tend to hold up nicely? I baby my bags, but I have never had a leather in this light of a shade before.


----------



## kittymoomoo

bagloverjm9 said:


> Hello all! I am new to this thread and I hope I am posting this in the right spot. I am thinking about purchasing my first Chanel bag. I visited the boutique today, and I am also looking online at pre-loved pieces.
> 
> I was specifically looking for feeback on the beige clair caviar leather. Does it tend to hold up nicely? I baby my bags, but I have never had a leather in this light of a shade before.



Hi bagloverjm,  I have a beige clair caviar in jumbo and a gst.  Both for about 3 years. I absolutely adore this color.  I also baby my bags and haven't had any problems at all. My corners are still in great condition. Now I don't carry it when I'm wearing dark clothing. You might want to check out the care and maintenance of caviar leather thread it's full of great advise.  Good luck finding your first Chanel piece.  Actually my first Chanel purchase was my beige claire gst.


----------



## baghagg

bagloverjm9 said:


> Hello all! I am new to this thread and I hope I am posting this in the right spot. I am thinking about purchasing my first Chanel bag. I visited the boutique today, and I am also looking online at pre-loved pieces.
> 
> I was specifically looking for feeback on the beige clair caviar leather. Does it tend to hold up nicely? I baby my bags, but I have never had a leather in this light of a shade before.



Mine is 4 years old, a jumbo with ghw, is perfect,  no wear,  no color transfer, never babied.


----------



## katieny

My first Chanel is on the way. The tracking last night said that it was in customs. When I got home from lunch there was a slip on the door from the Post Office. I would have stayed home if tracking had said that it was out for delivery. Argh. 
 I can't wait to get my hands on this bag.


----------



## Acherousian

katieny said:


> My first Chanel is on the way. The tracking last night said that it was in customs. When I got home from lunch there was a slip on the door from the Post Office. I would have stayed home if tracking had said that it was out for delivery. Argh.
> I can't wait to get my hands on this bag.




Im currently waiting for my first Chanel as well! Which one did you buy[emoji7]?


----------



## katieny

Acherousian said:


> Im currently waiting for my first Chanel as well! Which one did you buy[emoji7]?



I got a vintage flap with black lambskin. What about you?


----------



## yayuii

So I'm currently 21 years old.. do you think there is something wrong with a young girl owning a Chanel bag?


----------



## EMDOC

yayuii said:


> So I'm currently 21 years old.. do you think there is something wrong with a young girl owning a Chanel bag?




Not at all. My daughter will inherit mine some day and she'll probably be younger than that!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

yayuii said:


> So I'm currently 21 years old.. do you think there is something wrong with a young girl owning a Chanel bag?




Absolutely not! My daughter is 21 and loves Chanel and LV! She currently has two LV's, given to her for her 16th and 18th birthday's. She still carries both bags and takes great care of them! My husband and I are planning on gifting her the Chanel bag that she wants for her college graduation.

I think that it is wiser to have a few timeless bags over a closet full of cheap bags that either go out of style or don't hold up. That is something I wish I had been told in my 20's!

Life is short, if you can afford it - get it, don't let others opinions keep you from enjoying the things that you love! [emoji7]


----------



## Keight@8

I agree, better to invest in one timeless piece you love than 10 bags you feel meh about. Wear your bag with pride at any age!!


----------



## Acherousian

katieny said:


> I got a vintage flap with black lambskin. What about you?



Me too! according to my tracking number the bag will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Traclyn

rubyscowgirl said:


> Absolutely not! My daughter is 21 and loves Chanel and LV! She currently has two LV's, given to her for her 16th and 18th birthday's. She still carries both bags and takes great care of them! My husband and I are planning on gifting her the Chanel bag that she wants for her college graduation.
> 
> I think that it is wiser to have a few timeless bags over a closet full of cheap bags that either go out of style or don't hold up. That is something I wish I had been told in my 20's!
> 
> Life is short, if you can afford it - get it, don't let others opinions keep you from enjoying the things that you love! [emoji7]




I've been a bad collector since I was 13, I'm now 30.  My father bought me my first Chanel bag, a black caviar M/L flag with GHW, in Paris when I was 19. I still wear that bag to this day and it still looks amazing.


----------



## JoeyLouis

I was in Club Monaco (apparel shop) yesterday, and they had some vintage Chanel bags on display. I asked if they were just display... The gal said that they were for sale. What?!!


----------



## Inglam2016

Etincelerauthentications is my favorite Chanel authentication - they are knowledgeable and very reasonable with price.


----------



## Cxchloexc

Hi, I don't know if I can post this question here but I need advice. I recently sent my bag back to Chanel boutique for a minor repair. But it has been 5 days they didn't give me any receipt or proof that they are going to send to the leather surgeon. Is that how they deal with customs not giving any paperwork? I mean what if something accidentally happen and I don't even have any evidence. Please HELP! Thanks.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

rubyscowgirl said:


> Absolutely not! My daughter is 21 and loves Chanel and LV! She currently has two LV's, given to her for her 16th and 18th birthday's. She still carries both bags and takes great care of them! My husband and I are planning on gifting her the Chanel bag that she wants for her college graduation.
> 
> I think that it is wiser to have a few timeless bags over a closet full of cheap bags that either go out of style or don't hold up. That is something I wish I had been told in my 20's!
> 
> Life is short, if you can afford it - get it, don't let others opinions keep you from enjoying the things that you love! [emoji7]



Are you adopting? Lol.

I actually grew up poor. Didn't even buy a bag above $100 until I was 20.  Your daughter is very lucky and you are very generous parents!


----------



## bubbletrouble

JoeyLouis said:


> I was in Club Monaco (apparel shop) yesterday, and they had some vintage Chanel bags on display. I asked if they were just display... The gal said that they were for sale. What?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307483



Wow that is interesting!
Which Club Monaco did you see these at? (City?)
Thanks!


----------



## UpTime

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Are you adopting? Lol.
> 
> I actually grew up poor. Didn't even buy a bag above $100 until I was 20.  Your daughter is very lucky and you are very generous parents!



+1 me too, except I didnt buy any bag over $100 until I was 33. Only when my dad died that year that (i think the shocking event is ) the stressor that triggered my CC purchases. Now I cant stop .


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

UpTime said:


> +1 me too, except I didnt buy any bag over $100 until I was 33. Only when my dad died that year that (i think the shocking event is ) the stressor that triggered my CC purchases. Now I cant stop .



Sorry to hear about your father. Life is short. We should enjoy some of it.


----------



## UpTime

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Sorry to hear about your father. Life is short. We should enjoy some of it.



Yes, it is now one of my excuse of buying CC. Can't agree more. Life is short and we dont know how much time we have left so live like we r going to die tomorrow.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Hello. I'm hoping to get some thoughts on the castle rock handbag. It has been on my mind off and on for awhile. Thank you for your time.


----------



## bubbletrouble

UpTime said:


> +1 me too, except I didnt buy any bag over $100 until I was 33. Only when my dad died that year that (i think the shocking event is ) the stressor that triggered my CC purchases. Now I cant stop .



I'm sorry for your loss!
My most expensive bag was the Kate Spade Evangeline a few years ago for around $180 (?). Before that all of my bags were below $100 too. lol   Then all of a sudden at 32 i'm into Chanel, one of the main reason is that I was going back to work after taking off for a while to have kids.  It's kinda nice to celebrate with something luxurious


----------



## gail13

Does anyone know what collection this is from?  My  SA pulled this older piece from the system but it's still full price, which is annoying.  Trying to decide.....


----------



## gail13

1Kellygirl said:


> Hello. I'm hoping to get some thoughts on the castle rock handbag. It has been on my mind off and on for awhile. Thank you for your time.



I like this bag!  It looks like a good everyday useful piece.


----------



## bh4me

bubbletrouble said:


> Wow that is interesting!
> Which Club Monaco did you see these at? (City?)
> Thanks!



Yeah...They are selling it. The one that I know of is in South Coast Plaza in CA. I never went to the store to check out the vintage bags but my SA told me about it with her eyes rolling... lol.


----------



## pursepleasure1

Hello everyone,
I need to get a chanel bag authenticated but when i click on the thread it says it's closed. Can someone please kindly share the link for the current Authenticate this Chanel thread?
Many thanks!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

pursepleasure1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need to get a chanel bag authenticated but when i click on the thread it says it's closed. Can someone please kindly share the link for the current Authenticate this Chanel thread?
> 
> Many thanks!




http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-937412.html

[emoji4]


----------



## pursepleasure1

pursepleasure1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need to get a chanel bag authenticated but when i click on the thread it says it's closed. Can someone please kindly share the link for the current Authenticate this Chanel thread?
> Many thanks!


I think i found it! Sorry and thank you


----------



## pursepleasure1

rubyscowgirl said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-937412.html
> 
> [emoji4]


many thanks!!


----------



## xyzboy

Hi Everyone,
I needed a Chanel authenticated but don't have enough posts to get it authenticated on the PF so I reached out and was told to try Authenticate4U. It's been three week since I paid and downloaded my photobucket and I haven't heard a word about my bag, and every time I reach out to Authenticate4U they are never available (I realize they are based in the UK). Anyone have a similar experience or any suggestions for me? I'd appreciate it. I'm truly frustrated.
Thanks all.


----------



## bubbletrouble

xyzboy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I needed a Chanel authenticated but don't have enough posts to get it authenticated on the PF so I reached out and was told to try Authenticate4U. It's been three week since I paid and downloaded my photobucket and I haven't heard a word about my bag, and every time I reach out to Authenticate4U they are never available (I realize they are based in the UK). Anyone have a similar experience or any suggestions for me? I'd appreciate it. I'm truly frustrated.
> Thanks all.


 
Hi there, i'm sorry that they didn't reply to you.  I don't have experience with them to speak of.  But if you really need the bag authenticated, try Etinceler Authentication.  It takes $7 and they reply within a day or two.  I have had 3, 4 bags authenticated by them.  One time they even credited me to authenticate another bag since the one I asked for was sold out before they could authenticate. Very professional.
Hope that helps!

Another thing to note is to check their website to make sure the bag you need authenticated doesn't fall into the ones that they don't offer service on (Which in most case are the Classic Flaps, and Boys from series 17xxxxxx and up).


----------



## Fashiongirl567

I`m watching a movie , huh!


----------



## Fashiongirl567

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi there, i'm sorry that they didn't reply to you.  I don't have experience with them to speak of.  But if you really need the bag authenticated, try Etinceler Authentication.  It takes $7 and they reply within a day or two.  I have had 3, 4 bags authenticated by them.  One time they even credited me to authenticate another bag since the one I asked for was sold out before they could authenticate. Very professional.
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Another thing to note is to check their website to make sure the bag you need authenticated doesn't fall into the ones that they don't offer service on (Which in most case are the Classic Flaps, and Boys from series 17xxxxxx and up).


You should look at typical thing that makes it fake. Beware, I hope you can authenticate it.


----------



## Fashiongirl567

Fashiongirl567 said:


> You should look at typical thing that makes it fake. Beware, I hope you can authenticate it.


You could also contact them and ask


----------



## Fashiongirl567

or just check out their website, thats a good idea too


----------



## Fashiongirl567

hope u will find it out


----------



## Fashiongirl567

can someone please tell me the name of this chanel bag, please help haha.


----------



## gail13

xyzboy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I needed a Chanel authenticated but don't have enough posts to get it authenticated on the PF so I reached out and was told to try Authenticate4U. It's been three week since I paid and downloaded my photobucket and I haven't heard a word about my bag, and every time I reach out to Authenticate4U they are never available (I realize they are based in the UK). Anyone have a similar experience or any suggestions for me? I'd appreciate it. I'm truly frustrated.
> Thanks all.



I help on the authenticate this Chanel thread and I don't think we've turned anyone away recently because they didn't have enough posts?  I took a look at your posts and many are for authentication requests on various items; some authenticators like to see participation on the forum.....In any case, if you read thru the requirements, perhaps we can help.


----------



## JoeyLouis

bh4me said:


> Yeah...They are selling it. The one that I know of is in South Coast Plaza in CA. I never went to the store to check out the vintage bags but my SA told me about it with her eyes rolling... lol.


Yes, it was South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA (the vintage Chanel for sale at Club Monaco)


----------



## mondaystran

Hi ladies!!

has anyone seen this particular envelope wallet on a chain in black on any consignment sites? Please let me know! in desperate need for this specific bag! thanks


----------



## kittymoomoo

mondaystran said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> has anyone seen this particular envelope wallet on a chain in black on any consignment sites? Please let me know! in desperate need for this specific bag! thanks



I'm not sure if your only searching in the U.K.  but there's 2 on fashionphile.com.  Hth


----------



## Piggyinpink88

Hi, I have got a question to ask. Does anyone knows if one could exchange a Chanel bag which was bought overseas, in another country Chanel? I recently bought a Chanel boy bag in Spain and realised there is quite a deep scratch on the hardware when I was back in Singapore and would like to exchange it in the Chanel in Singapore. I have not use the bag yet. Is it possible to exchange if they have the same piece in Singapore? I heard that it is possible but I have got to pay the price difference between euros and sgd. Is it true? Need some advice. Thank you.


----------



## xyzboy

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## linette.ll

Hi, i have a question. I'm eyeing on a boy bag on ebay, and seller actually sent me the photograph of the receipt + authenticity card. The receipt is from Chanel 31 rue Cambon Paris, and i can't find the serial number on it. Is it supposed to be like that? 

Let me know.. Thank you.


----------



## gail13

Piggyinpink88 said:


> Hi, I have got a question to ask. Does anyone knows if one could exchange a Chanel bag which was bought overseas, in another country Chanel? I recently bought a Chanel boy bag in Spain and realised there is quite a deep scratch on the hardware when I was back in Singapore and would like to exchange it in the Chanel in Singapore. I have not use the bag yet. Is it possible to exchange if they have the same piece in Singapore? I heard that it is possible but I have got to pay the price difference between euros and sgd. Is it true? Need some advice. Thank you.



It will depend upon the rules your Chanel wants to enforce.  I would try-if you are told no, ask for a store mgr or area mgr.  That's what I had to do.


----------



## gail13

linette.ll said:


> Hi, i have a question. I'm eyeing on a boy bag on ebay, and seller actually sent me the photograph of the receipt + authenticity card. The receipt is from Chanel 31 rue Cambon Paris, and i can't find the serial number on it. Is it supposed to be like that?
> 
> Let me know.. Thank you.



Don't use receipts for authenticity; they are easily bought and sold online.


----------



## LVoely1

JoeyLouis said:


> Yes, it was South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA (the vintage Chanel for sale at Club Monaco)


Wait, I'm late to the party... who is selling vintage Chanel in Club Monaco? Did I miss something?


----------



## Shorty2cute

mondaystran said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> has anyone seen this particular envelope wallet on a chain in black on any consignment sites? Please let me know! in desperate need for this specific bag! thanks



Check yoogiscloset.com If they dont have it now they will later. I see that woc on there from time to time.


----------



## pigrabbit

Hi all,

When you put your name on the reserve list from Saks, does your credit card show a pending charge from Stripe.com? The SA told me I won't get charged and it's to hold my spot on the reserve list. I have a pending charge from Stripe and wondering if it's actually from Saks? I'd like to know if it's something I need to dispute with my credit card company for fraud protection. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arlene619

linette.ll said:


> Hi, i have a question. I'm eyeing on a boy bag on ebay, and seller actually sent me the photograph of the receipt + authenticity card. The receipt is from Chanel 31 rue Cambon Paris, and i can't find the serial number on it. Is it supposed to be like that?
> 
> Let me know.. Thank you.


Hmm not sure, I know the bags I've purchased from the boutiques always had the serial# on the receipt. Hopefully someone that's purchased from Rue Cambon can chime in.


----------



## UpTime

pigrabbit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When you put your name on the reserve list from Saks, does your credit card show a pending charge from Stripe.com? The SA told me I won't get charged and it's to hold my spot on the reserve list. I have a pending charge from Stripe and wondering if it's actually from Saks? I'd like to know if it's something I need to dispute with my credit card company for fraud protection. Thanks in advance.



No, I think Stripe.com is something else, not Saks


----------



## JoeyLouis

LVoely1 said:


> Wait, I'm late to the party... who is selling vintage Chanel in Club Monaco? Did I miss something?


Not sure of the "who," but there were some vintage Chanel bags for sale at Club Monaco @South Coast Plaza in CA.


----------



## pigrabbit

UpTime said:


> No, I think Stripe.com is something else, not Saks




Thanks for letting me know. I called my cc company and they replaced a new card for me.


----------



## calflu

Piggyinpink88 said:


> Hi, I have got a question to ask. Does anyone knows if one could exchange a Chanel bag which was bought overseas, in another country Chanel? I recently bought a Chanel boy bag in Spain and realised there is quite a deep scratch on the hardware when I was back in Singapore and would like to exchange it in the Chanel in Singapore. I have not use the bag yet. Is it possible to exchange if they have the same piece in Singapore? I heard that it is possible but I have got to pay the price difference between euros and sgd. Is it true? Need some advice. Thank you.




You may bit it really depends on store policy 

Usually you can ask for equal exchange


----------



## calflu

linette.ll said:


> Hi, i have a question. I'm eyeing on a boy bag on ebay, and seller actually sent me the photograph of the receipt + authenticity card. The receipt is from Chanel 31 rue Cambon Paris, and i can't find the serial number on it. Is it supposed to be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know.. Thank you.






When it comes to buying pre-owned, we always recommend you to ******************.

We don't discuss authentication details individually and authentication questions are only allowed in Chanel authentication thread.


Bags can be fake and so can receipts!


----------



## linette.ll

okie thank you for replying. appreciate it alot. 

i will get it authenticated first. thank you so much.


----------



## Piggyinpink88

calflu said:


> You may bit it really depends on store policy
> 
> Usually you can ask for equal exchange



Hi, I called up the two Chanel stores in Singapore today. The Ngee Ann outlet initially said I could exchange the boy in the SAME model but different Colours of the leather or hardware w/o having to top up any money. Mine is the Chanel boy in black quilted leather with ruthenium hardware and they currently don't have this model in stock.

I then call up the Marina Bay Sands (MBS) Chanel outlet next to check whether they carry this model but they too don't have this in stock. However, the staff at this outlet doesn't allow an equal exchange saying I should have check properly before purchasing and that even if they have it in stock, I will have to pay the tax in sgd as I have already claim the VAT refund.

This is not in consistent with the Chanel outlet in Ngee Ann City and I wonder who actually defines the Chanel policy, the staffs or the company?

I then call up the Ngee Ann Outlet again and told her what the staff at MBS outlet said and she put me on hold to check it out. She then return to say that they only allow an equal exchange in the same model, same size, same Colour, same leather and same hardware. If I wanted to exchange for a different Colour leather or hardware, I'll have to top up the difference in amount of the bag price between euros and sgd. In which I have to pay sgd$2000++. It wouldn't be worth exchanging the bag after all.

So disappointed with Chanel inconsistent returns and exchange policy. Looks like I have to keep my defect Chanel. What's more it is my first Chanel.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Is it me or are fashionphile.com prices on Chanel higher than current retail?


----------



## calflu

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Is it me or are fashionphile.com prices on Chanel higher than current retail?




They are usually over priced. There's a thread about this if you search for it


----------



## Maddy007

Hi everyone
I am looking at purchasing a chanel maci double flap.... So excited


----------



## LVoely1

JoeyLouis said:


> Not sure of the "who," but there were some vintage Chanel bags for sale at Club Monaco @South Coast Plaza in CA.


Thank you! I did a bit of detective work and found out-- http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/club-monaco-is-selling-vintage-chanel-890797.html

Apparently A Second Chance supplied them.


----------



## superblur

The usual closure for Chanel bags are turn lock, will a bag with magnetic closure cause a chanel bag to have lower resale value?


----------



## Erynies

Hi ladies!
Anyone seen a black rectangular mini with black hw?

Thank you!


----------



## calflu

superblur said:


> The usual closure for Chanel bags are turn lock, will a bag with magnetic closure cause a chanel bag to have lower resale value?




Resell values are different by styles not cuz of locks


----------



## sweetpea33

Piggyinpink88 said:


> Hi, I have got a question to ask. Does anyone knows if one could exchange a Chanel bag which was bought overseas, in another country Chanel? I recently bought a Chanel boy bag in Spain and realised there is quite a deep scratch on the hardware when I was back in Singapore and would like to exchange it in the Chanel in Singapore. I have not use the bag yet. Is it possible to exchange if they have the same piece in Singapore? I heard that it is possible but I have got to pay the price difference between euros and sgd. Is it true? Need some advice. Thank you.


Hi, just read your posting.
I have exchanged same model, but different colour square mini (bought black overseas, but changed to blue at MBS). No top up required, just need to bring in full set and original receipt. Did the exchange about a year ago. Bag was unworn and in new condition with no defect. They were particular about the no defect point and took the bag behind for inspection. Different store have different policy, I guess. It also depends on how 'popular' your bag is for them to accept the change (so that they can re-sell). Perhaps you can post this in Singapore thread. The ladies there can share their experiences. Also, since it is a hardware problem, maybe the boutique can replace the scratched part? May have to pay for it, but at least you will have a 'new' bag?


----------



## Piggyinpink88

sweetpea33 said:


> Hi, just read your posting.
> I have exchanged same model, but different colour square mini (bought black overseas, but changed to blue at MBS). No top up required, just need to bring in full set and original receipt. Did the exchange about a year ago. Bag was unworn and in new condition with no defect. They were particular about the no defect point and took the bag behind for inspection. Different store have different policy, I guess. It also depends on how 'popular' your bag is for them to accept the change (so that they can re-sell). Perhaps you can post this in Singapore thread. The ladies there can share their experiences. Also, since it is a hardware problem, maybe the boutique can replace the scratched part? May have to pay for it, but at least you will have a 'new' bag?



Hi,
Where can I post this in sg thread? I called the mbs outlet and the lady say they won't exchange because I should have check properly before purchasing. The lady at NgeeAnn outlet said they can only equal exchange, meaning in same model, colour of leather and hardware. And they currently don't have my bag model in stock, which is chanel boy in black quilted calfskin ruthenium hardware. They only have it in gold hardware. And if I were to change to another colour or hardware, I will have to top up the price to sgd. The two chanel in sg were inconsistent in their exchange policy. I don't know what to do now. Should I just bring the bag down despite what the lady said? I have only got 1 more day left before the 14 days exchange policy is over.


----------



## Magdelene

Piggyinpink88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I post this in sg thread? I called the mbs outlet and the lady say they won't exchange because I should have check properly before purchasing. The lady at NgeeAnn outlet said they can only equal exchange, meaning in same model, colour of leather and hardware. And they currently don't have my bag model in stock, which is chanel boy in black quilted calfskin ruthenium hardware. They only have it in gold hardware. And if I were to change to another colour or hardware, I will have to top up the price to sgd. The two chanel in sg were inconsistent in their exchange policy. I don't know what to do now. Should I just bring the bag down despite what the lady said? I have only got 1 more day left before the 14 days exchange policy is over.




Perhaps you can speak to their manager? Because when I purchased my WOC, the SA told me it's under one year warranty, which mean in the event where hardware have any problem or any other issue which I can't recall now because I was rushing that day, I can always bring it back to them. I don't know if it applicable to all leather goods, but it's worth a try since you've paid so much for it. Cheers and good luck!


----------



## Magdelene

Piggyinpink88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I post this in sg thread? I called the mbs outlet and the lady say they won't exchange because I should have check properly before purchasing. The lady at NgeeAnn outlet said they can only equal exchange, meaning in same model, colour of leather and hardware. And they currently don't have my bag model in stock, which is chanel boy in black quilted calfskin ruthenium hardware. They only have it in gold hardware. And if I were to change to another colour or hardware, I will have to top up the price to sgd. The two chanel in sg were inconsistent in their exchange policy. I don't know what to do now. Should I just bring the bag down despite what the lady said? I have only got 1 more day left before the 14 days exchange policy is over.




Oh yeah, I don't know if stores make any difference, but the SA who told me about the one year warranty is from nac. And when I was getting my mini sq in mbs just now, the lady didn't mention anything reg warranty, of course I forgot to ask too [emoji16][emoji379] pls let me know if you got the ans! Thanks


----------



## Piggyinpink88

Magdelene said:


> Perhaps you can speak to their manager? Because when I purchased my WOC, the SA told me it's under one year warranty, which mean in the event where hardware have any problem or any other issue which I can't recall now because I was rushing that day, I can always bring it back to them. I don't know if it applicable to all leather goods, but it's worth a try since you've paid so much for it. Cheers and good luck!



Hi,
Is it true that chanel bags has one year warranty? Cuz when I purchased my bag the SA in spain didn't mention this. So I'm not sure if I can exchange my bag with scratch on the hardware. Cuz they may simply say I should have check my bag before purchasing and I'll be speechless cuz it's indeed my fault for not checking properly.


----------



## Magdelene

Piggyinpink88 said:


> Hi,
> Is it true that chanel bags has one year warranty? Cuz when I purchased my bag the SA in spain didn't mention this. So I'm not sure if I can exchange my bag with scratch on the hardware. Cuz they may simply say I should have check my bag before purchasing and I'll be speechless cuz it's indeed my fault for not checking properly.



I'm not too sure is it applicable to all the chanel bags as that was told by the SA in NAC when I purchased the woc. But like i said, when I purchased my mini sq in mbs just now, the SA never mention anything reg the warranty. I'm wondering too :/ Mmm..perhaps you should just head down to the store and check it in personal? At least you try


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Hi, 

I'm wondering if anybody owns/seen anything about Chanel Quilted Calfskin Retro Flap?? Like what season or year it came out?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jbiz

Hi everyone!! Forgive me if I am posting in the wrong area... I am new to this!  I am going to be purchasing my first designer bag... Who better than Chanel, right? My question is: do I go with the bag I can use every day dropping kids off at school, running errands (boy woc) or do I get the jumbo flap bag...a bag I've wanted forever, but won't be using as much? Thanks so much!


----------



## Tuned83

Jbiz said:


> Hi everyone!! Forgive me if I am posting in the wrong area... I am new to this!  I am going to be purchasing my first designer bag... Who better than Chanel, right? My question is: do I go with the bag I can use every day dropping kids off at school, running errands (boy woc) or do I get the jumbo flap bag...a bag I've wanted forever, but won't be using as much? Thanks so much!




I have used my jumbo everyday for the last 2 weeks. To work, to shop, to eat out. It works as an everyday bag too in my opinion (the one I use regularly is caviar). I would get ur what u have wanted forever and add the others on later. Bear in mind the ever increasing prices for classic bags.


----------



## Jbiz

That's what I was leaning towards.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Krissy14

Hi Ladies, I have a question not sure where to post this. I recently bought a easy flap in small but I also wanted a mini chanel. Can someone tell me if it's worth it to buy the mini when I already have a small and it pretty much fits about the same except my small is probably an inch or two bigger?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Krissy14 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a question not sure where to post this. I recently bought a easy flap in small but I also wanted a mini chanel. Can someone tell me if it's worth it to buy the mini when I already have a small and it pretty much fits about the same except my small is probably an inch or two bigger?



you will find that the mini is much smaller than your small easy, especially if you are considering the square.


----------



## Krissy14

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you will find that the mini is much smaller than your small easy, especially if you are considering the square.




Thanks ccbagirl89 for the reply but would you still consider getting the mini if you already owned the small?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Krissy14 said:


> Thanks ccbagirl89 for the reply but would you still consider getting the mini if you already owned the small?



it depends on what you want to use it for. i have an easy and i sold my mini last year. the mini was just too small for my lifestyle. it really depends on your lifestyle.. if you have use for it and see it fitting w/your life, then consider one. if you think your easy is spacious, then you'd probably like a mini. if you find your easy too small, then the mini is probably not a good choice. they are adorable though, which is why so many of us love them!


----------



## Krissy14

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it depends on what you want to use it for. i have an easy and i sold my mini last year. the mini was just too small for my lifestyle. it really depends on your lifestyle.. if you have use for it and see it fitting w/your life, then consider one. if you think your easy is spacious, then you'd probably like a mini. if you find your easy too small, then the mini is probably not a good choice. they are adorable though, which is why so many of us love them!




Could not agree with you more! The mini is so beautiful. I just can't decide if it's going to be worth it for me or not.


----------



## topglamchic

Hi all, for some reason I am in love with this adorable bag. It's tiny (extra mini) in size, and large in price but it steals my heart. My SA has it on hold for me. What are your opinions on the Chanel flower power bag 2015
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you


----------



## topglamchic

Better picture.


----------



## Arlene619

topglamchic said:


> Hi all, for some reason I am in love with this adorable bag. It's tiny (extra mini) in size, and large in price but it steals my heart. My SA has it on hold for me. What are your opinions on the Chanel flower power bag 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314197
> 
> 
> Thank you




I'm going to be honest with you, when I first saw this bag online. I didn't like it at all, especially with the price tag. It's funny you mentioned this bag because I had seen it at the boutique a few months ago and I asked my SA if I could take a look at it. The print is gorgeous and the bag feels so luxurious! My goodness the pictures online does not do it justice. I went in there to buy another bag, if I had enough money I would've gotten that one too. I say go for it. It's beautiful![emoji4]


----------



## topglamchic

Thanks for your honesty Arlene619, the picture doesn't do it justice I agree. But the price tag is absolutely incredible for this tiny bag. I should know better however, I really really love this bag. 

I'm sort of embarrassed that I am considering spending so much on this bag but by the same time I'm really in love with the colors and the feel of it. My SA said "I know you don't need it but it's really you". And it is really me. 


Thanks. I welcome any and all opinions.


----------



## gail13

topglamchic said:


> Thanks for your honesty Arlene619, the picture doesn't do it justice I agree. But the price tag is absolutely incredible for this tiny bag. I should know better however, I really really love this bag.
> 
> I'm sort of embarrassed that I am considering spending so much on this bag but by the same time I'm really in love with the colors and the feel of it. My SA said "I know you don't need it but it's really you". And it is really me.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I welcome any and all opinions.



I love this bag too and would love to own it,  it is very different from the many other bags out there.  Is this the mini mini, or is it the mini?  I don't recall the price.  You may be able to hold out and find one on consignment, in fact I saw this somewhere recently.  But it may be the bag you regret not getting.  If you can buy this from a store that allows returns, I'd say get it and think about it, so you don't miss out.


----------



## simplyhappy

topglamchic said:


> Hi all, for some reason I am in love with this adorable bag. It's tiny (extra mini) in size, and large in price but it steals my heart. My SA has it on hold for me. What are your opinions on the Chanel flower power bag 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314197
> 
> 
> Thank you




I felt this one in store last summer and it was one of the first lambskin bags I tried on. It's incredibly soft!! It's unlike the classic lamb bags, it's even softer and more puffy; in my opinion, the true definition of "feels like butter". [emoji38]


----------



## topglamchic

This bag is the extra mini (yes extra mini!) at $3400[emoji24][emoji31][emoji23][emoji32]. I do believe I will need to get the bag. It is from a store that I can return it to. I think ultimately I don't want it to be the "bag that gets away."  Once I have it in my possession I can make a decision. Honestly though, I think I will probably keep it. It is such a lovely material and the colors are happy

Well this may be my bag for the year....oh my what have I gotten myself into[emoji23]


----------



## simplyhappy

topglamchic said:


> This bag is the extra mini (yes extra mini!) at $3400[emoji24][emoji31][emoji23][emoji32]. I do believe I will need to get the bag. It is from a store that I can return it to. I think ultimately I don't want it to be the "bag that gets away."  Once I have it in my possession I can make a decision. Honestly though, I think I will probably keep it. It is such a lovely material and the colors are happy
> 
> Well this may be my bag for the year....oh my what have I gotten myself into[emoji23]




I think I saw this exact one today, it was in a display box, I was surprised.


----------



## ScottyGal

I have a feeling I may be getting my first Chanel shortly! 

My boyfriend keeps asking me if I would like one (as ive ssid for yesrs that i want a classic flap) and he has a business trip coming up shortly.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Tuned83

_Lee said:


> I have a feeling I may be getting my first Chanel shortly!
> 
> My boyfriend keeps asking me if I would like one (as ive ssid for yesrs that i want a classic flap) and he has a business trip coming up shortly.. fingers crossed!




That's awesome. ensure he knows size, hardware colour and type of leather of ur dream bag and fingers crossed


----------



## Jujuma

Just want to share...I went to an event in NYC last night. Entertainment based, a lot of industry behind scenes people, and I would say the majority of the women there were carrying some form of black(I did say NY&#128578Chanel Flap.  My husband is so funny, I of course noticed but did not say anything, and he started pointing them out to me and counting. I have to say I love the fact that the vintage ones looked just as good as the new ones. Of course my caviar jumbo looked the best, I just love her! I told him on the way home my next mission is to find a vintage, single flap in a neutral or accent shade. I am just so afraid of the second hand market and getting ripped off. Of course I am the dummy who passed on an excellent condition Kelly at an unbelievable price and have never recovered, so I should know better. I was running late when I was getting ready, of course, and almost didn't take time to change bags and I'm so glad I did. Chanel pride!


----------



## Janskie

Hi y'all. Just wanted to invite y'all to check out my Youtube | WIMB Red Chanel Le Boy with Shiny GHW in the size medium.

Love Chanel and meeting Chanel addicts, lovers, and luxuryaddicts!!! jajajaj =)

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YBFvGvd9gQ


----------



## skyeskye

Hi ladies, I'm looking for some suggestions. 
When I first started full time work, i got myself a lambskin CF in the M/L with SHW. This was 10 years ago... (time flies!)
I adore the bag and have a strong sentimental attachment to it since its my first ever Chanel. But I just don't use it much at all. I'm terrified of hurting the lambkins. In the past 10 years I can count using it less than a dozen times. 

Recently hubby got me a red chevron CF in jumbo and I've already started using it. Its caviar so much much more durable. 

My question is, should I let the lambkin flap go? And... what should I replace it with? I'm stuck between Le Boy and Dior Be Dior at the moment... but any suggestions will be much appreciated!


----------



## Arlene619

skyeskye said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking for some suggestions.
> When I first started full time work, i got myself a lambskin CF in the M/L with SHW. This was 10 years ago... (time flies!)
> I adore the bag and have a strong sentimental attachment to it since its my first ever Chanel. But I just don't use it much at all. I'm terrified of hurting the lambkins. In the past 10 years I can count using it less than a dozen times.
> 
> Recently hubby got me a red chevron CF in jumbo and I've already started using it. Its caviar so much much more durable.
> 
> My question is, should I let the lambkin flap go? And... what should I replace it with? I'm stuck between Le Boy and Dior Be Dior at the moment... but any suggestions will be much appreciated!



Wow! I would love to see how your cf has held up over the years! If it were my decision to make, I would keep the cf, especially since it has sentimental value. I couldn't bring myself to sell it, especially since it was my first Chanel bag. My first was the caviar boy,(I'm never letting that go).
Ugh, I think the both bags are gorgeous.. but I would go for the boy [emoji87]  Goodluck on your decision!


----------



## skyeskye

Thank you! Its held up very well considering I hardly used it. 
I took a few pictures last night. I have to say the new dust bag and boxes are so much nicer.
I'm falling in love with it all over again.....



Arlene619 said:


> Wow! I would love to see how your cf has held up over the years! If it were my decision to make, I would keep the cf, especially since it has sentimental value. I couldn't bring myself to sell it, especially since it was my first Chanel bag. My first was the caviar boy,(I'm never letting that go).
> Ugh, I think the both bags are gorgeous.. but I would go for the boy [emoji87]  Goodluck on your decision!


----------



## ArielNature

Hello ladies,
I might be asking this on the wrong site but I didn't knew where else to ask. I am contemplating about getting a new Chanel bag and o remember some stores like NM or Saks used to have sales. Is this still going on? Thank you


----------



## AngieBaby15

ArielNature said:


> Hello ladies,
> I might be asking this on the wrong site but I didn't knew where else to ask. I am contemplating about getting a new Chanel bag and o remember some stores like NM or Saks used to have sales. Is this still going on? Thank you


Chanel bags don't really go on sale. RTW and shoes do though.
You can always take advantage of the reward points that some dept stores offer, ex now Saks is doing triple points.


----------



## AngieBaby15

skyeskye said:


> Thank you! Its held up very well considering I hardly used it.
> I took a few pictures last night. I have to say the new dust bag and boxes are so much nicer.
> I'm falling in love with it all over again.....


For 10 years, you've kept it really good.  Love how puffy it is!
If there's a strong sentimental value to the bag, I say keep it. Plus it's such a beautiful classic piece.


----------



## JoeyLouis

I saw this on a shopping blog - Bloomies FF sale starts on Monday and you can earn Power Points that (supposedly) includes Chanel:

"If you're interested in buying designer merchandise, including Chanel, we suggest you take advantage of Bloomingdale's power points. For the term of friends and family you can earn $25 Power Points for every $100 you spend. That means that if you purchase a $2000 Prada boots, you will receive a $500 gift card that can be applied in 60-days to anything in the store. To get your Power Points you must be a loyalist but that really means just signing up for a bonus card."


----------



## dmand2

miniobsession said:


> Wow gorgeous! Congrats!!





bonelda said:


> What a beautiful color!! congrats.





gail13 said:


> I don't know which I want more-that bag or those legs!!!!!:greengrin:



Thank you so much miniobsession, bonelda and gail13! 

Gail13, I'll trade you both for your lion head bag, your incredible skin, smile and, while I'm at it, your whole face!, and your insane nails!!  Unfair trade I know...but I'm greedy.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Thank you so much miniobsession, bonelda and gail13!
> 
> Gail13, I'll trade you both for your lion head bag, your incredible skin, smile and, while I'm at it, your whole face!, and your insane nails!!  Unfair trade I know...but I'm greedy.



:giggles: You crack me up, hope things are well for you this evening....at least I think it's evening for you Aussies!


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> :giggles: You crack me up, hope things are well for you this evening....at least I think it's evening for you Aussies!


Glad someone's smiling.  It is indeed evening...so you're welcome to join me in a drink...or several!


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Glad someone's smiling.  It is indeed evening...so you're welcome to join me in a drink...or several!



Well it's the weekend here too.


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Well it's the weekend here too.


Bottoms up then!! :tispy:


----------



## katemeehan

Hi Chanel lovers! I'm new here and have a quick question if anyone could please help. 

Do any of you know whether the black WOC with silver hardware has been discontinued in the UK?

I'm on the Chanel GB website right now and all the Classic Flaps etc are shown in both gold and silver, but the WOC is only showing gold.


----------



## Arlene619

katemeehan said:


> Hi Chanel lovers! I'm new here and have a quick question if anyone could please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you know whether the black WOC with silver hardware has been discontinued in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the Chanel GB website right now and all the Classic Flaps etc are shown in both gold and silver, but the WOC is only showing gold.




I doubt that they discontinued the woc in shw. That would be a shame &#128577;Are you referring to the classic quilted wocs?


----------



## calflu

katemeehan said:


> Hi Chanel lovers! I'm new here and have a quick question if anyone could please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you know whether the black WOC with silver hardware has been discontinued in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the Chanel GB website right now and all the Classic Flaps etc are shown in both gold and silver, but the WOC is only showing gold.




Chanel doesn't show everything on the website 

That's all!


----------



## caglape

I dont think it would discontinue...


----------



## caglape

I also have a question to UK customers. Do you know how much is the woc in Heathrow airport? If you have a SA contact if you can share i can also contact them thank you in advance.


----------



## caglape

I wouldnt sell but use that bag @skyeskye  i also think the new lamb skins are much more delicate than older ones. Do you really think its that delicate? I'd keep this and get the boy in a different color in calfskin say a navy or burgundy. But on the other hand its not easy to find calfskin boy anyways. Yours is a classic chanel and it will always be a classic. I'd use it not as an everyday bag but for dinner nites etc


----------



## topglamchic

caglape said:


> I also have a question to UK customers. Do you know how much is the woc in Heathrow airport? If you have a SA contact if you can share i can also contact them thank you in advance.




I can always call they are quite friendly and helpful on the phone. They will also give you an idea whether an item is likely to be in stock (i.e. Whether it's a classic item that they regularly keep in stock).  

Another alternative is to use the personal shoppers option at heathrow. They can do a lot of the groundwork for you before you travel.


----------



## mmaya

calflu said:


> Chanel doesn't show everything on the website
> 
> That's all!


So true their website doesn't show all they have at the store.. Wish it did...


----------



## katemeehan

calflu said:


> Chanel doesn't show everything on the website
> 
> That's all!


I was hoping that would be the case! I don't live near a Chanel store so it's hard to keep up haha. Thank you!


----------



## auntynat

skyeskye said:


> Thank you! Its held up very well considering I hardly used it.
> 
> I took a few pictures last night. I have to say the new dust bag and boxes are so much nicer.
> 
> I'm falling in love with it all over again.....




Hi, I have the same lambskin ml bought in NY many years ago on holiday and it was my first Chanel classic. Like you it tends to go in the closet and the resurface, be in high use, then go back (I live in Sydney and tend to use it more in winter). But, I would never sell it as a) whenever I take it out I fall in love with it all over again b) I think the quality is a lot better than newer classics - the puffy quilts are still amazing, and finally c) the price to replace it now is three times more than I paid for it....good luck deciding!


----------



## auntynat

skyeskye said:


> Thank you! Its held up very well considering I hardly used it.
> 
> I took a few pictures last night. I have to say the new dust bag and boxes are so much nicer.
> 
> I'm falling in love with it all over again.....




Ps I agree the boxes are a lot nicer now!


----------



## SummerSun

skyeskye said:


> Thank you! Its held up very well considering I hardly used it.
> I took a few pictures last night. I have to say the new dust bag and boxes are so much nicer.
> I'm falling in love with it all over again.....



So beautiful.

This reminds me why I love the classic flap - seeing yours makes me long for one.  I actually recently bought one through Vestiare Collective - paid and waited for it to arrive - realised it was also being sold on eBay and the seller never cancelled the auction and it sold (for less money) but the buyer never sent the bag to VC and they've still got my money so I can't do anything about it until that's resolved and I have my money back - but I'm devastated. I was so excited to finally be receiving my classic flap. 

I've also been thwarted at my desperate attempts to get a rectangular mini for an upcoming special occasion so I feel fated at the moment with my Chanel :-/

Anyway back to your beautiful bag - it's gorgeous. If you will use it (even if not that regularly) then I would say keep it. If you really won't use it then maybe think about selling to put towards something you will. It's sad to have bags just sitting there


----------



## MsLVinDC

SummerSun said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> This reminds me why I love the classic flap - seeing yours makes me long for one.  I actually recently bought one through Vestiare Collective - paid and waited for it to arrive - realised it was also being sold on eBay and the seller never cancelled the auction and it sold (for less money) but the buyer never sent the bag to VC and they've still got my money so I can't do anything about it until that's resolved and I have my money back - but I'm devastated. I was so excited to finally be receiving my classic flap.
> 
> I've also been thwarted at my desperate attempts to get a rectangular mini for an upcoming special occasion so I feel fated at the moment with my Chanel :-/
> 
> Anyway back to your beautiful bag - it's gorgeous. If you will use it (even if not that regularly) then I would say keep it. If you really won't use it then maybe think about selling to put towards something you will. It's sad to have bags just sitting there



Rectangular mini's are all over eBay. &#128521;


----------



## skyeskye

Thank you for all your lovely messages. 
You are all right. Its such a special piece. My cousin purchased the same bag last year and ended up paying 3 times the price, its crazy! 

I think the piece is special enough for me to keep and pass down as a family heirloom 



auntynat said:


> Hi, I have the same lambskin ml bought in NY many years ago on holiday and it was my first Chanel classic. Like you it tends to go in the closet and the resurface, be in high use, then go back (I live in Sydney and tend to use it more in winter). But, I would never sell it as a) whenever I take it out I fall in love with it all over again b) I think the quality is a lot better than newer classics - the puffy quilts are still amazing, and finally c) the price to replace it now is three times more than I paid for it....good luck deciding!





auntynat said:


> Ps I agree the boxes are a lot nicer now!






SummerSun said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> This reminds me why I love the classic flap - seeing yours makes me long for one.  I actually recently bought one through Vestiare Collective - paid and waited for it to arrive - realised it was also being sold on eBay and the seller never cancelled the auction and it sold (for less money) but the buyer never sent the bag to VC and they've still got my money so I can't do anything about it until that's resolved and I have my money back - but I'm devastated. I was so excited to finally be receiving my classic flap.
> 
> I've also been thwarted at my desperate attempts to get a rectangular mini for an upcoming special occasion so I feel fated at the moment with my Chanel :-/
> 
> Anyway back to your beautiful bag - it's gorgeous. If you will use it (even if not that regularly) then I would say keep it. If you really won't use it then maybe think about selling to put towards something you will. It's sad to have bags just sitting there





caglape said:


> I wouldnt sell but use that bag @skyeskye  i also think the new lamb skins are much more delicate than older ones. Do you really think its that delicate? I'd keep this and get the boy in a different color in calfskin say a navy or burgundy. But on the other hand its not easy to find calfskin boy anyways. Yours is a classic chanel and it will always be a classic. I'd use it not as an everyday bag but for dinner nites etc


----------



## Arlene619

I'm hoping to get my first Classic flap, I have the mini, now I'm ready for the bigger version, I just wish Chanel would release the single flap again. I went in store to try on a double flap,I'm not too fond of the flap getting in the way of getting in and out of the bag, but I guess I can get used to it. Does anyone find the double flap annoying? I don't want a pre loved bag, I prefer being the first owner. Which size is best for everyday? Tia!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Arlene619 said:


> I'm hoping to get my first Classic flap, I have the mini, now I'm ready for the bigger version, I just wish Chanel would release the single flap again. I went in store to try on a double flap,I'm not too fond of the flap getting in the way of getting in and out of the bag, but I guess I can get used to it. Does anyone find the double flap annoying? I don't want a pre loved bag, I prefer being the first owner. Which size is best for everyday? Tia!




I'm with you on the double flap irk. Though it's beautiful, I find that I rarely use my ML classic flap because of that!


----------



## SummerSun

MsLVinDC said:


> Rectangular mini's are all over eBay. &#128521;




Thank you yes I have been looking on there (just not sure I can justify the huge markups - the retail price is bad enough  ) but I will keep looking.


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm toying between a pair of Chanel or Louboutin trainers. I have a Gucci pair already so wanted to branch out in to another brand..

I found this pair for sale on VC and I quite like them - can anyone advise of which would be better quality & more comfortable, the Chanel or Louboutin? Or are they both on par?


----------



## Ljlj

Janskie said:


> Hi y'all. Just wanted to invite y'all to check out my Youtube | WIMB Red Chanel Le Boy with Shiny GHW in the size medium.
> 
> Love Chanel and meeting Chanel addicts, lovers, and luxuryaddicts!!! jajajaj =)
> 
> Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YBFvGvd9gQ




Janskie, I enjoy watching your videos. So fun and informative!


----------



## UpTime

Arlene619 said:


> I'm hoping to get my first Classic flap, I have the mini, now I'm ready for the bigger version, I just wish Chanel would release the single flap again. I went in store to try on a double flap,I'm not too fond of the flap getting in the way of getting in and out of the bag, but I guess I can get used to it. Does anyone find the double flap annoying? I don't want a pre loved bag, I prefer being the first owner. Which size is best for everyday? Tia!



Hi, I want to share with you my opinion. At first, before I purchased my first one, I thought the same. But after deep in research I end up like the double flap more. You have the mini, so you know how one flap is. when you buy a classic you plan to use it for a long time, dont you? double flap helps to keep it shapes curvy on the top and also help to keep your stuff more secure as it has   big opening with no zip. Hope it make sense. I dont plan to go with one flap as I love the top flap as how it should be, I really dont want to loose that top curve . Otherwise, I would buy a seasonal. Just my 2 cents


----------



## HowAreYou123

auntynat said:


> Hi, I have the same lambskin ml bought in NY many years ago on holiday and it was my first Chanel classic. Like you it tends to go in the closet and the resurface, be in high use, then go back (I live in Sydney and tend to use it more in winter). But, I would never sell it as a) whenever I take it out I fall in love with it all over again b) I think the quality is a lot better than newer classics - the puffy quilts are still amazing, and finally c) the price to replace it now is three times more than I paid for it....good luck deciding!




Totally agree, lambskin is just so luxurious . I admit I don't use it very much, I've had mine for five years now. But every time I took it out of the dust bag, the quilt are still so puffy and shiny, it's just so beautiful! My husband can never understand why I pay so much for a bag I don't use very much at all, but I am just happy to take it out of the dust bag and look at it once a while and use it for a special occasion!


----------



## calflu

Arlene619 said:


> I'm hoping to get my first Classic flap, I have the mini, now I'm ready for the bigger version, I just wish Chanel would release the single flap again. I went in store to try on a double flap,I'm not too fond of the flap getting in the way of getting in and out of the bag, but I guess I can get used to it. Does anyone find the double flap annoying? I don't want a pre loved bag, I prefer being the first owner. Which size is best for everyday? Tia!




There's lots of discussions on the forum about double vs angle and you can look for them

Basically it's a personal choice

But double flaps tend to hold shape better and it never bothers me!


----------



## cat1967

I have the Jumbo single flap Caviar Gold hw and I am planning on getting the M/L double flap lambskin now.  I like that the single flap is lighter but I have to be careful not to put pressure on the bag or else it won't look rounded on the top of the flap.  I wouldn't want that.  So I think the double flap is more carefree in that aspect.  I know the single is lighter but I don't carry my bags for hours and hours and if I had to I would get another bag like LV or Balenciaga that I have.  My Chanel bag (bags soon to be) is so special to me that I don't use it every day.  Even in the closet, I am glad I have this bag.


----------



## Acctt

Hi everyone!
I am considering buying a Chanel WOC, and I already have a Classic flap caviar black in medium, and although I love lambskin I am afraid that it will be hard to take care of it and that I will not enjoy this piece that much, what do you think about caviar VS Lambskin for a WOC?

If you have a Lambskin woc does the interior zipper (for the love letters) marks the leather a lot?

Thanks


----------



## mellymel

Hi! Does anyone knows the name and price of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## bubbletrouble

mellymel said:


> View attachment 3320020
> 
> 
> Hi! Does anyone knows the name and price of this bag? Thanks!


 
That is the  Mademoiselle Vintage Flap.  It came out Fall 2015, I believe, and will come back in Pre-Fall.
My SA said there are Small for $2900, Medium for $3100, and Large for $3200.  There is also a Tote for $3500.


----------



## gail13

_Lee said:


> I'm toying between a pair of Chanel or Louboutin trainers. I have a Gucci pair already so wanted to branch out in to another brand..
> 
> I found this pair for sale on VC and I quite like them - can anyone advise of which would be better quality & more comfortable, the Chanel or Louboutin? Or are they both on par?



You might get more feedback in the shoe threads; I have a pair of Chanel high tops and like them.  Personally, after reading about so many problems on VC, I would not buy anything there....


----------



## rumdrop

Hi,
So, I'm wanting to purchase a Chanel continental flap wallet that's patent leather and in red on some auction site.
And on this practically new wallet, I noticed that there are 2 tiny tiny black spots on the front and 1 another tiny black spot in the back of the wallet. The spots are visible when only zoomed in, but still visible. 
When I inquired about the spots, the seller went to Chanel and was told that these black spots (they are like almost like pen stab points/spots, but really literally just a spot) are natural grains of the leather and are there from the beginning.

Is this true? 
Has anyone with Chanel patent leather goods come across similar issues?
If so, do these 'natural grains in the leather' marks increase in time, or is this something that is just there truly from the beginning and I wont get more of these marks anymore? 
I own several patent leather items (bags, pouches, shoes, etc.) in light colors, but I never noticed these spots before. 
I know first hand that the stains or marks on patent leather is almost impossible to remove, and this wallet is bound to get stained, scuffed, color-transferred and marked if it's going to be carried in a big bag full of random stuffs, but still, I want it in its best condition when first bought!  so I wanted to know what I'm up against before making any moves!!


Thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

rumdrop said:


> Hi,
> So, I'm wanting to purchase a Chanel continental flap wallet that's patent leather and in red on some auction site.
> And on this practically new wallet, I noticed that there are 2 tiny tiny black spots on the front and 1 another tiny black spot in the back of the wallet. The spots are visible when only zoomed in, but still visible.
> When I inquired about the spots, the seller went to Chanel and was told that these black spots (they are like almost like pen stab points/spots, but really literally just a spot) are natural grains of the leather and are there from the beginning.
> 
> Is this true?
> Has anyone with Chanel patent leather goods come across similar issues?
> If so, do these 'natural grains in the leather' marks increase in time, or is this something that is just there truly from the beginning and I wont get more of these marks anymore?
> I own several patent leather items (bags, pouches, shoes, etc.) in light colors, but I never noticed these spots before.
> I know first hand that the stains or marks on patent leather is almost impossible to remove, and this wallet is bound to get stained, scuffed, color-transferred and marked if it's going to be carried in a big bag full of random stuffs, but still, I want it in its best condition when first bought!  so I wanted to know what I'm up against before making any moves!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hmmm, I really don't know if it's "natural grains" I will say that my patent pink jumbo has two of those black dots on it though. But I do know that those dots weren't on there when i first purchased it. Sorry I can't really help!


----------



## rumdrop

nashpoo said:


> Hmmm, I really don't know if it's "natural grains" I will say that my patent pink jumbo has two of those black dots on it though. But I do know that those dots weren't on there when i first purchased it. Sorry I can't really help!


Thanks so much Nashpoo! It is really helpful!!
hmmm so it is something that appears all of a sudden... I've never really heard of these issues in the Chanel forums, so Im wondering if it's a common thing.... 
do these black spots bother you? to the extent where you think it would be nice to be able to remove it if possible, or even if possible, you wouldnt even bother?!

thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

rumdrop said:


> Thanks so much Nashpoo! It is really helpful!!
> hmmm so it is something that appears all of a sudden... I've never really heard of these issues in the Chanel forums, so Im wondering if it's a common thing....
> do these black spots bother you? to the extent where you think it would be nice to be able to remove it if possible, or even if possible, you wouldnt even bother?!
> 
> thanks!




It's honestly hardly noticeable. But that might be because it's on my light pink jumbo so it's a really large surface haha. I'll post pictures tomorrow


----------



## Arlene619

rumdrop said:


> Hi,
> So, I'm wanting to purchase a Chanel continental flap wallet that's patent leather and in red on some auction site.
> And on this practically new wallet, I noticed that there are 2 tiny tiny black spots on the front and 1 another tiny black spot in the back of the wallet. The spots are visible when only zoomed in, but still visible.
> When I inquired about the spots, the seller went to Chanel and was told that these black spots (they are like almost like pen stab points/spots, but really literally just a spot) are natural grains of the leather and are there from the beginning.
> 
> Is this true?
> Has anyone with Chanel patent leather goods come across similar issues?
> If so, do these 'natural grains in the leather' marks increase in time, or is this something that is just there truly from the beginning and I wont get more of these marks anymore?
> I own several patent leather items (bags, pouches, shoes, etc.) in light colors, but I never noticed these spots before.
> I know first hand that the stains or marks on patent leather is almost impossible to remove, and this wallet is bound to get stained, scuffed, color-transferred and marked if it's going to be carried in a big bag full of random stuffs, but still, I want it in its best condition when first bought!  so I wanted to know what I'm up against before making any moves!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure about the spots,  it may sound dumb, but it could be like a mole or something? Could you share a pic of the wallet? I doubt more spots would form.
I've noticed something similar with my Grey boy bag in lambskin. I thought it was a spot but it looks like a tiny hole made by a thin needle or something.  Tbh it doesn't bother me, I noticed it when I got home after inspecting the bag, you wouldn't notice it unless your face is up against the bag. I didn't even bother to tell my sa about it. Hth.


----------



## rumdrop

Arlene619 said:


> I'm not sure about the spots,  it may sound dumb, but it could be like a mole or something? Could you share a pic of the wallet? I doubt more spots would form.
> I've noticed something similar with my Grey boy bag in lambskin. I thought it was a spot but it looks like a tiny hole made by a thin needle or something.  Tbh it doesn't bother me, I noticed it when I got home after inspecting the bag, you wouldn't notice it unless your face is up against the bag. I didn't even bother to tell my sa about it. Hth.


Hi Arlene619! Thanks so much for your response.
I think it is a spot, underneath the clear patent coating.


----------



## niccin804

Look at these beauties my SA sent me today.
	

		
			
		

		
	




















Message me if you would like my SA's number!

Hugs. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## niccin804

I'm LOVING THE CAVIAR REISSUE... I just have soooo many navy bags. And my NEXT Chanel has to have gold hard ware...


----------



## Ldragon

Hi ladies! I don't know if I am being paranoid. I just bought this bag and I can see two front quits are uneven. The left quilt has two stitches and the right one has one stitch. Would this bother you? Should I exchange the bag?


----------



## Arlene619

rumdrop said:


> Hi Arlene619! Thanks so much for your response.
> I think it is a spot, underneath the clear patent coating.


Oh I see, it doesn't look bad at all! I wouldn't worry about it. [emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ldragon said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know if I am being paranoid. I just bought this bag and I can see two front quits are uneven. The left quilt has two stitches and the right one has one stitch. Would this bother you? Should I exchange the bag?




It wouldn't bother me. But if it bothers you, go ahead and exchange, why not?


----------



## Arlene619

Ldragon said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know if I am being paranoid. I just bought this bag and I can see two front quits are uneven. The left quilt has two stitches and the right one has one stitch. Would this bother you? Should I exchange the bag?


Congrats on your cf! It wouldn't bother me at all, but if it bothers you then I would exchange it, that bag is too expensive to have second thoughts about.


----------



## Babybear_bags

rumdrop said:


> Hi,
> So, I'm wanting to purchase a Chanel continental flap wallet that's patent leather and in red on some auction site.
> And on this practically new wallet, I noticed that there are 2 tiny tiny black spots on the front and 1 another tiny black spot in the back of the wallet. The spots are visible when only zoomed in, but still visible.
> When I inquired about the spots, the seller went to Chanel and was told that these black spots (they are like almost like pen stab points/spots, but really literally just a spot) are natural grains of the leather and are there from the beginning.
> 
> Is this true?
> Has anyone with Chanel patent leather goods come across similar issues?
> If so, do these 'natural grains in the leather' marks increase in time, or is this something that is just there truly from the beginning and I wont get more of these marks anymore?
> I own several patent leather items (bags, pouches, shoes, etc.) in light colors, but I never noticed these spots before.
> I know first hand that the stains or marks on patent leather is almost impossible to remove, and this wallet is bound to get stained, scuffed, color-transferred and marked if it's going to be carried in a big bag full of random stuffs, but still, I want it in its best condition when first bought!  so I wanted to know what I'm up against before making any moves!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!




So I thought I was the only one who experienced this as I've never seen any other tpfers post about this with their patent items. These little "black dots" will be less likely to appear if you are the type to baby your bags, but as of last year I had a change of mentality and decided I was going to actually use my bags. I brought my baby pink jumbo bag with me on vacation and regretted it after because after that trip I noticed a lot of those little black dots everywhere. 

The same thing has happened to my orange mini, but it's not as noticeable as it's a much smaller bag with a lot less surface area. The thing that I've noticed with patent bags is that they literally attract any bit of dust, speckle and sparkle (yes, I've had little bits of sparkle/glitter stuck on my bag). I guess because the patent can be rather sticky and once a speck of dirt gets embedded into the patent, you can't remove it. There have been times where if I'm diligent and clean my bag immediately after an outing, I can remove any dots that I find on my bag using clear scotch tape. You can literally see the the tape pick up the bits of dirt and specks, but that's only if you remove it before it gets stuck on the bag permanently. 

With that being said, I think this is bound to happen if you plan to really use your items. At least that's what I'm reminded of when I see those irritating little specks. They're just bags and they're meant to be used, at least you can have comfort knowing you were the one to use it and get it dirty [emoji85]. I think patent is better in darker, more saturated colours (preferably in m/l or mini size), but going forward, think I would rather stick with caviar or lambskin.


----------



## Ldragon

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It wouldn't bother me. But if it bothers you, go ahead and exchange, why not?


Thanks for your reply! Its just so hard to find classic flap without flaws these days(


----------



## Ldragon

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats on your cf! It wouldn't bother me at all, but if it bothers you then I would exchange it, that bag is too expensive to have second thoughts about.


Thank you! I still have one week to decide.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Arlene619 said:


> I'm not sure about the spots,  it may sound dumb, but it could be like a mole or something? Could you share a pic of the wallet? I doubt more spots would form.
> I've noticed something similar with my Grey boy bag in lambskin. I thought it was a spot but it looks like a tiny hole made by a thin needle or something.  Tbh it doesn't bother me, I noticed it when I got home after inspecting the bag, you wouldn't notice it unless your face is up against the bag. I didn't even bother to tell my sa about it. Hth.



Funny you mention it cause I noticed same on my pink lamb xmini from last year! I thought they were just spots at first but I couldnt remove them when I wiped it gently clean ..now thinking they might be teeny tiny holes as you say like a fine needle


----------



## zhen32

Is Chanel fever tote still available?


----------



## Acctt

Ldragon said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know if I am being paranoid. I just bought this bag and I can see two front quits are uneven. The left quilt has two stitches and the right one has one stitch. Would this bother you? Should I exchange the bag?



that happened to me and since I spent so much money on the bag I decided to exchange it!


----------



## Ldragon

Acctt said:


> that happened to me and since I spent so much money on the bag I decided to exchange it!


Thats what I did today. I went to their boutique and exchanged it. My SA was trying to convince me that every bag is handmade so those flaws are normal. I still think that for the price we pay they have to be perfect. They had two flaps left in stock. One bag had flaws as well &#128547; the flap inside the bag was misaligned and the exterior had some rough uneven line throughout the length. Another bag she brought looked better, the leather was shinier and softer (compared to all the classic flaps I've seen in their stock before) The lining has some excessive leather though but I am ok with that. Also I like that the leather is not as dull and its softer than the bag I brought to exchange. So this is my story of buying the perfect Chanel bag &#128517;


----------



## Acctt

Ldragon said:


> Thats what I did today. I went to their boutique and exchanged it. My SA was trying to convince me that every bag is handmade so those flaws are normal. I still think that for the price we pay they have to be perfect. They had two flaps left in stock. One bag had flaws as well &#128547; the flap inside the bag was misaligned and the exterior had some rough uneven line throughout the length. Another bag she brought looked better, the leather was shinier and softer (compared to all the classic flaps I've seen in their stock before) The lining has some excessive leather though but I am ok with that. Also I like that the leather is not as dull and its softer than the bag I brought to exchange. So this is my story of buying the perfect Chanel bag &#128517;



OMG The same thing happened to me :o !!!
And the one I ended up getting also had some excess leather in the lining so I guess I am not the only one that has this problem, however I think that this is better than having a flap that is not perfect in the exterior


----------



## cat1967

Ldragon said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know if I am being paranoid. I just bought this bag and I can see two front quits are uneven. The left quilt has two stitches and the right one has one stitch. Would this bother you? Should I exchange the bag?



It wouldn't bother me and probably I wouldn't have noticed it.  But if you see it and your eye falls on it all the time then you should exchange it.  I know how it is.  Sometimes when one of my bags has a flaw I see it all the time.  Just make sure the exchange bag is ok and does not have another more serious flaw.  It has happened to me and I had to exchange for a third time.  It is annoying though that in order to find the perfect bag you have to go through this.  All of them should be perfect to pass quality control.  I understand that handmade items cannot be the same but they shouldn't have flaws especially items sold at this price.  However, I wouldn't consider a stitch that serious so as to exchange the bag.  Make sure the rest of it is ok though.


----------



## ddebartolo

Hello everyone I'm in desperate need of help. I have no idea where to post my comment as I had it deleted last night for no reason. I have an issue with a faulty authentication service and I want to warn everyone not to use it. Where is the appropriate forum for me to post this? I've scoured this site and have no idea where to discuss this


----------



## ScottyGal

Ldragon said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know if I am being paranoid. I just bought this bag and I can see two front quits are uneven. The left quilt has two stitches and the right one has one stitch. Would this bother you? Should I exchange the bag?




I wouldn't worry about it - not noticeable (to me personally), however given the cost of these bags, if it is REALLY bugging you, go back and exchange.


----------



## cat1967

ddebartolo said:


> Hello everyone I'm in desperate need of help. I have no idea where to post my comment as I had it deleted last night for no reason. I have an issue with a faulty authentication service and I want to warn everyone not to use it. Where is the appropriate forum for me to post this? I've scoured this site and have no idea where to discuss this




I think it is ok here but it is up to the admins.  Or probably in the Authenticate thread.  Which auth. service was it?  This is very serious.  Please tell us.


----------



## ddebartolo

cat1967 said:


> I think it is ok here but it is up to the admins.  Or probably in the Authenticate thread.  Which auth. service was it?  This is very serious.  Please tell us.




I sold a Chanel tote on eBay that was definitely authentic as it was purchased from the Chanel
Boutique and I included the receipt. Well the buyer sends me an email saying it's fake and that she used authenticatemybag.com and that they said it was fake! The issue here is this: it is a 17 series tote but was purchased last October. They still had one in stock. The authentication service is saying that a bag bought in October should start with 20 and not 17!!! They based authenticity on when the bag was purchased!!! Now I look like a fraud and am going to lose a ton of $ in shipping fees and possibly get bad feedback when I had 100% positive. Plus I spent the $ on bills (which is why I sold the bag) so I don't have the $ until it resells. I'm so upset about this I didn't sleep at all last night and my mind is not present at work this morning. BEWARE OF AUTHENTICATEMYBAG.COM AS THEY ARE NOT TRUSTWORTHY!!!


----------



## cat1967

ddebartolo said:


> I sold a Chanel tote on eBay that was definitely authentic as it was purchased from the Chanel
> Boutique and I included the receipt. Well the buyer sends me an email saying it's fake and that she used authenticatemybag.com and that they said it was fake! The issue here is this: it is a 17 series tote but was purchased last October. They still had one in stock. The authentication service is saying that a bag bought in October should start with 20 and not 17!!! They based authenticity on when the bag was purchased!!! Now I look like a fraud and am going to lose a ton of $ in shipping fees and possibly get bad feedback when I had 100% positive. Plus I spent the $ on bills (which is why I sold the bag) so I don't have the $ until it resells. I'm so upset about this I didn't sleep at all last night and my mind is not present at work this morning. BEWARE OF AUTHENTICATEMYBAG.COM AS THEY ARE NOT TRUSTWORTHY!!!



This is outrageous!!!  The number shows when the bag was manufactured not when it was purchased!  So if a bag stays in store for a year or two it becomes fake???  The problem is that you are taking all the bad feedback etc.  plus you have spent the money which of course you did since it was YOURS after the sale.  I would call eBay AND that service and have a good talk with them.  Especially the service!!!  They did the same thing to one of my buyers.  I sold once a Balenciaga with all the paper tags and the original receipt from the Boutique in Paris.  Two years later the buyer emails me to tell me that she tried to give it to consignment, I think it was Tradesy and they told her it was not authentic because the leather tag didn't look ok to them.  Thank God the buyer was a lovely tPFer who had bought 4 of my bags and trusted me.  She asked me if I had any proof as the receipt she sent them had faded.  She was lucky I had listed the bag in a European site then and the listing was still there as unavailable so I sent her the picture of the receipt.  Also I was going to Paris in 10 days so I could get her a copy of the original receipt from the Boutique.  Apparently with my picture the problem was solved as she didn't tell me she didn't sell it.

I think you shouldn't lose sleep.  I know exactly how you feel as I felt the same even after two years.  We know we buy authentic and it is so unfair when we are told otherwise especially by specialists.  You should call the auth. service and put your foot down.

Please keep us updated of what happens.  And try to stay calm.  I know it is not easy especially when you have to refund the buyer.  Contact the buyer again and explain as their excuse was just RIDICULOUS.


----------



## ddebartolo

cat1967 said:


> This is outrageous!!!  The number shows when the bag was manufactured not when it was purchased!  So if a bag stays in store for a year or two it becomes fake???  The problem is that you are taking all the bad feedback etc.  plus you have spent the money which of course you did since it was YOURS after the sale.  I would call eBay AND that service and have a good talk with them.  Especially the service!!!  They did the same thing to one of my buyers.  I sold once a Balenciaga with all the paper tags and the original receipt from the Boutique in Paris.  Two years later the buyer emails me to tell me that she tried to give it to consignment, I think it was Tradesy and they told her it was not authentic because the leather tag didn't look ok to them.  Thank God the buyer was a lovely tPFer who had bought 4 of my bags and trusted me.  She asked me if I had any proof as the receipt she sent them had faded.  She was lucky I had listed the bag in a European site then and the listing was still there as unavailable so I sent her the picture of the receipt.  Also I was going to Paris in 10 days so I could get her a copy of the original receipt from the Boutique.  Apparently with my picture the problem was solved as she didn't tell me she didn't sell it.
> 
> I think you shouldn't lose sleep.  I know exactly how you feel as I felt the same even after two years.  We know we buy authentic and it is so unfair when we are told otherwise especially by specialists.  You should call the auth. service and put your foot down.
> 
> Please keep us updated of what happens.  And try to stay calm.  I know it is not easy especially when you have to refund the buyer.  Contact the buyer again and explain as their excuse was just RIDICULOUS.




Thank you SO MUCH for your response. The buyer is absolutely clueless here and is convinced it's a fake. I can't call the authentication service as I didn't see a phone number but I did email them. I have little
Hope that they will admit fault here. I also spoke to eBay and as we ALL know, they only care about their buyers and said if she says it's not authentic then I have to accept the return. I have a large negative Paypal balance now that I cannot pay until the bag gets resold. I'm so devastated!


----------



## cat1967

ddebartolo said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for your response. The buyer is absolutely clueless here and is convinced it's a fake. I can't call the authentication service as I didn't see a phone number but I did email them. I have little
> Hope that they will admit fault here. I also spoke to eBay and as we ALL know, they only care about their buyers and said if she says it's not authentic then I have to accept the return. I have a large negative Paypal balance now that I cannot pay until the bag gets resold. I'm so devastated!



Don't mention it!

Yes, eBay is always with the buyer.  I have never sold there, never will especially with their return policy of 180 days.  That is ridiculous too.  So someone can keep your bag for 6 months and then return for some reason.

I hope the auth. service admits they were wrong so that you can resell it to her maybe or to someone else.  Try listing it to other sites too.  Selling can be a huge headache I know.  Especially when you have used the money.  I always sell one or two bags to refund another so TG nothing like this has happened.  Try to be calm as I said and be patient.  Sometimes things like this are resolved and you do get your money.

I will pray that things go well for you.


----------



## gail13

ddebartolo said:


> Hello everyone I'm in desperate need of help. I have no idea where to post my comment as I had it deleted last night for no reason. I have an issue with a faulty authentication service and I want to warn everyone not to use it. Where is the appropriate forum for me to post this? I've scoured this site and have no idea where to discuss this



Your comments were not deleted, they were moved to the Ebay thread where we tried to get you to go for help.  The people on that forum should be able to guide and help you.  It's here and tells the story of another TPFer who had a issue with their services.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/authenticatemybag-com-fraud-939012.html


----------



## ddebartolo

Thank you both for your help!!!


----------



## ddebartolo

cat1967 said:


> Don't mention it!
> 
> Yes, eBay is always with the buyer.  I have never sold there, never will especially with their return policy of 180 days.  That is ridiculous too.  So someone can keep your bag for 6 months and then return for some reason.
> 
> I hope the auth. service admits they were wrong so that you can resell it to her maybe or to someone else.  Try listing it to other sites too.  Selling can be a huge headache I know.  Especially when you have used the money.  I always sell one or two bags to refund another so TG nothing like this has happened.  Try to be calm as I said and be patient.  Sometimes things like this are resolved and you do get your money.
> 
> I will pray that things go well for you.




Thank you. I definitely need prayers here.


----------



## vyoana

Hi, guys, may i know what is price in Korea for classic medium and new medium price? Thanks


----------



## Valentine2014

ddebartolo said:


> I sold a Chanel tote on eBay that was definitely authentic as it was purchased from the Chanel
> Boutique and I included the receipt. Well the buyer sends me an email saying it's fake and that she used authenticatemybag.com and that they said it was fake! The issue here is this: it is a 17 series tote but was purchased last October. They still had one in stock. The authentication service is saying that a bag bought in October should start with 20 and not 17!!! They based authenticity on when the bag was purchased!!! Now I look like a fraud and am going to lose a ton of $ in shipping fees and possibly get bad feedback when I had 100% positive. Plus I spent the $ on bills (which is why I sold the bag) so I don't have the $ until it resells. I'm so upset about this I didn't sleep at all last night and my mind is not present at work this morning. BEWARE OF AUTHENTICATEMYBAG.COM AS THEY ARE NOT TRUSTWORTHY!!!



since it's a tote, it's a seasonal piece. Thus, the tag or the sticker on the box would show the year and season in which  it was offered. the authenticator should be looking at matching the serial number with the year and season the bag was offered, not the date on which it was purchased.


----------



## UpTime

ddebartolo said:


> I sold a Chanel tote on eBay that was definitely authentic as it was purchased from the Chanel
> Boutique and I included the receipt. Well the buyer sends me an email saying it's fake and that she used authenticatemybag.com and that they said it was fake! The issue here is this: it is a 17 series tote but was purchased last October. They still had one in stock. The authentication service is saying that a bag bought in October should start with 20 and not 17!!! They based authenticity on when the bag was purchased!!! Now I look like a fraud and am going to lose a ton of $ in shipping fees and possibly get bad feedback when I had 100% positive. Plus I spent the $ on bills (which is why I sold the bag) so I don't have the $ until it resells. I'm so upset about this I didn't sleep at all last night and my mind is not present at work this morning. BEWARE OF AUTHENTICATEMYBAG.COM AS THEY ARE NOT TRUSTWORTHY!!!



Im so sorry to hear all happens to you at Ebay & this unpleasant transaction. I totally understand and know how you feel as I had a bad transaction as well this past week and I was so not happy about it. But thanks God it is solved just yesterday. I hope it will go well for you too. Cheers


----------



## ddebartolo

Valentine2014 said:


> since it's a tote, it's a seasonal piece. Thus, the tag or the sticker on the box would show the year and season in which  it was offered. the authenticator should be looking at matching the serial number with the year and season the bag was offered, not the date on which it was purchased.




That was exactly my point! Sadly, this fake authenticator didn't know that [emoji20]


----------



## ddebartolo

UpTime said:


> Im so sorry to hear all happens to you at Ebay & this unpleasant transaction. I totally understand and know how you feel as I had a bad transaction as well this past week and I was so not happy about it. But thanks God it is solved just yesterday. I hope it will go well for you too. Cheers




Oh I'm so happy to hear that yours was resolved. I hope mine will be soon as well. I've sent the buyer several emails and have heard NOTHING since the initial interaction. This scares me...


----------



## cat1967

ddebartolo said:


> Oh I'm so happy to hear that yours was resolved. I hope mine will be soon as well. I've sent the buyer several emails and have heard NOTHING since the initial interaction. This scares me...



Many times buyers or sellers don't reply.  Since her problem was fixed and she got a refund I wouldn't expect anything from her.  You make sure you get your issue resolved by eBay and try to sell it to another person.  Also make sure you get your positive feedback back to make it easier for you to sell your bag.  I truly pray that very soon your problem will be resolved and that you sell the bag so that you get the money you need.


----------



## ddebartolo

cat1967 said:


> Many times buyers or sellers don't reply.  Since her problem was fixed and she got a refund I wouldn't expect anything from her.  You make sure you get your issue resolved by eBay and try to sell it to another person.  Also make sure you get your positive feedback back to make it easier for you to sell your bag.  I truly pray that very soon your problem will be resolved and that you sell the bag so that you get the money you need.




Oh no you misunderstood. Her problem is not fixed. She requested to return the bag. I proved it was authentic then told her to send it back so I can resell it because I already have potential buyers. She hasn't responded. She still has the bag and my PayPal has a hold on my account until I can get it back and refund her!


----------



## ddebartolo

Oh one more thing I forgot to show you all. I emailed authenticatemybag and explained why they were wrong in saying it was a fake and sent them my letter of authentication. Their response was that basically they were unsure and couldn't really say if it was authentic or not!!!!! i included a screen shot of that email!


----------



## cat1967

ddebartolo said:


> Oh no you misunderstood. Her problem is not fixed. She requested to return the bag. I proved it was authentic then told her to send it back so I can resell it because I already have potential buyers. She hasn't responded. She still has the bag and my PayPal has a hold on my account until I can get it back and refund her!



I see.  I was scared for a minute she got the refund and had the bag as well.

That is actually good for you.  You may have your money on hold by PP but still she hasn't got a refund.  So you should contact PP as well.  She has to return the bag.


----------



## ddebartolo

cat1967 said:


> I see.  I was scared for a minute she got the refund and had the bag as well.
> 
> That is actually good for you.  You may have your money on hold by PP but still she hasn't got a refund.  So you should contact PP as well.  She has to return the bag.




Yes exactly. But I'm worried at her silence. If she wanted to return it then why isn't she responding to me? Just return the bag then! Makes me worried she's upto something.


----------



## cat1967

ddebartolo said:


> Yes exactly. But I'm worried at her silence. If she wanted to return it then why isn't she responding to me? Just return the bag then! Makes me worried she's upto something.



Let's hope she is not a scam and plays tricks.  You are right.


----------



## Arlene619

Hi everyone, I purchased my Chevron woc at the boutique,  three weeks ago. I love it, I've used the heck out of it. I just inspected it today, and I already noticed the leather on the chain strap is lifting.. or the glue isn't adhering,.. I'm not sure. This is my first woc and I'm really annoyed that it's already wearing at three weeks. It probably had that issue before I bought it.. now I'm kicking myself for not inspecting my bag when I purchased it. Regardless of that , I didn't expect to have any issues like this so soon. I have 3 other Chanel bags, no issues at all. The oldest one is almost 2 yrs old and it looks the same as the day I bought it. Any thoughts? For reference, my woc was made in Italy.


----------



## UpTime

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased my Chevron woc at the boutique,  three weeks ago. I love it, I've used the heck out of it. I just inspected it today, and I already noticed the leather on the chain strap is lifting.. or the glue isn't adhering,.. I'm not sure. This is my first woc and I'm really annoyed that it's already wearing at three weeks. It probably had that issue before I bought it.. now I'm kicking myself for not inspecting my bag when I purchased it. Regardless of that , I didn't expect to have any issues like this so soon. I have 3 other Chanel bags, no issues at all. The oldest one is almost 2 yrs old and it looks the same as the day I bought it. Any thoughts? For reference, my woc was made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324200



Oh no. I would bring back.to the store to see what they say. I want at least it to be fixed. Keep us posted


----------



## calflu

ddebartolo said:


> Yes exactly. But I'm worried at her silence. If she wanted to return it then why isn't she responding to me? Just return the bag then! Makes me worried she's upto something.




There's a reason why your thread is moved to eBay.

I suggest you read thru some of similar threads there and also members there will have more experience and can help you better


----------



## cat1967

UpTime said:


> Oh no. I would bring back.to the store to see what they say. I want at least it to be fixed. Keep us posted



Bring it back to the store and see what they say about it.  I am sure they will fix it for you.  It is nothing serious really.  All it needs is some glue.


----------



## ddebartolo

calflu said:


> There's a reason why your thread is moved to eBay.
> 
> I suggest you read thru some of similar threads there and also members there will have more experience and can help you better




Thank you Calflu. Do you have any idea why I don't get notifications when someone comments to my posts on here? I tried to change my settings and also in my iPhone it has notifications allowed but I never know when someone comments on here.


----------



## ialwaysdream

Hi I'd love some input as to what you think I should do. 

I purchased a classic flap on VC that was almost brand new for £2500. To cut a long story short the person also had the item listed on eBay (which I didn't realise when I paid for it) and it finished the next day. The item hasn't been sent to VC so I'm guessing they sold it to the person on eBay -- annoyingly VC still have my money and back won't cancel the order until the 21st. 

When I finally get my money back I can't decide whether to bite the bullet and just buy a brand new classic flap lambskin (approx £3300). Or I desperately want a caviar rectangular mini and have found someone selling one but it will work out £700 over retail... (approx £2800) Is that a stupid amount to pay? I would desperately like a caviar mini and might even go for square if I could get one but there's none around that aren't stupid prices. 

Do you think it's silly spending so much on a mini and a classic flap would be better investment or do you think the mini is worth it?

Thank you


----------



## cat1967

ialwaysdream said:


> Hi I'd love some input as to what you think I should do.
> 
> I purchased a classic flap on VC that was almost brand new for £2500. To cut a long story short the person also had the item listed on eBay (which I didn't realise when I paid for it) and it finished the next day. The item hasn't been sent to VC so I'm guessing they sold it to the person on eBay -- annoyingly VC still have my money and back won't cancel the order until the 21st.
> 
> When I finally get my money back I can't decide whether to bite the bullet and just buy a brand new classic flap lambskin (approx £3300). Or I desperately want a caviar rectangular mini and have found someone selling one but it will work out £700 over retail... (approx £2800) Is that a stupid amount to pay? I would desperately like a caviar mini and might even go for square if I could get one but there's none around that aren't stupid prices.
> 
> Do you think it's silly spending so much on a mini and a classic flap would be better investment or do you think the mini is worth it?
> 
> Thank you



I also shop from VC and I know how it is.  They should refund you immediately as the sale was cancelled.  

Now about the mini, I would stick to my original choice.  I have done that before, buying something else instead of the bag I really wanted because something happened and I didn't have the time to buy it.  You don't know how many times I have sent a link for authentication and by the time I do that the bag is already sold.  You shouldn't compromise with the next best thing as this is a lot of money and when you receive it you should have no regrets.  I am sure another bag like the one you originally wanted will come back.  I have been waiting for a M/L Caviar Silver HW for months and now I am thinking about it as I know the one I really want is not in lambskin but caviar.  I force myself not to buy the lambskin although the price is tempting but I know i will enjoy the caviar much more and I will be more carefree to use it.  So my advice to you would be to wait for another bag, the bag you have been dreaming of for a long time.


----------



## calflu

ialwaysdream said:


> Hi I'd love some input as to what you think I should do.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a classic flap on VC that was almost brand new for £2500. To cut a long story short the person also had the item listed on eBay (which I didn't realise when I paid for it) and it finished the next day. The item hasn't been sent to VC so I'm guessing they sold it to the person on eBay -- annoyingly VC still have my money and back won't cancel the order until the 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> When I finally get my money back I can't decide whether to bite the bullet and just buy a brand new classic flap lambskin (approx £3300). Or I desperately want a caviar rectangular mini and have found someone selling one but it will work out £700 over retail... (approx £2800) Is that a stupid amount to pay? I would desperately like a caviar mini and might even go for square if I could get one but there's none around that aren't stupid prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's silly spending so much on a mini and a classic flap would be better investment or do you think the mini is worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




£700 over retail is too much for me to pay 

I'd wait it out and don't settle!


----------



## calflu

ddebartolo said:


> Thank you Calflu. Do you have any idea why I don't get notifications when someone comments to my posts on here? I tried to change my settings and also in my iPhone it has notifications allowed but I never know when someone comments on here.




If you log in thru web then you can enable the setting under your account and you'll get notification when someone quotes you

Or you can drop by TPF feedback forum and let Vlad know. He can look into it for you


----------



## TChip5

Has anyone seen the shoes?  Price?


----------



## UpTime

TChip5 said:


> Has anyone seen the shoes?  Price?



My SA has them $1950. pm me if you want


----------



## TChip5

Thanks you are amazing at hoping everyone find what they are looking for.  Your model is different than my picture which I know wasn't very good because I took a picture of the shoe from Vogue.  It is a closed toe shoe.  
Thanks again!


----------



## UpTime

TChip5 said:


> Thanks you are amazing at hoping everyone find what they are looking for.  Your model is different than my picture which I know wasn't very good because I took a picture of the shoe from Vogue.  It is a closed toe shoe.
> Thanks again!



She may have these too. They are same collection and usually come out in the same period. I just dont have all pix as Im not a SA


----------



## Maddy007

Hi
Do u think its ok for me to use my chanel maxi double flap in black with silver hardware for everyday work and weekend
I work in an office


----------



## shayzon

So I was at my local boutique yesterday and saw two black calfskin reissues with ruthenium, one in size 226 and the other in size 227. I didn't get photos, but side by side, they looked really different.

The 227 had very beautiful wrinkly leather. And the top of the flap had that crease across. The 226 was very smooth and a bit stiffer looking. And the top of the flap was rounded across due to the stiffness.

At closer inspection, the chains were different. The 227 had slightly longer, bigger, sloppier links in general while the 226 links were more tightly woven, which looked cleaner.

Well, I looked inside both bags and saw that the 226 was made in France, and the 227 was made in Italy. If I could have combined the beautiful Italian leather with the meticulous French chain, it would have been perfect. 

I wonder if this is a recent thing with the chains? My 12 series made in Italy reissue has an identical chain to my made in France anniversary chain. Anyone else notice differences with their reissues?


----------



## UpTime

Maddy007 said:


> Hi
> Do u think its ok for me to use my chanel maxi double flap in black with silver hardware for everyday work and weekend
> I work in an office



Thats a perfect work bag & perfect for your purpose


----------



## ddebartolo

calflu said:


> If you log in thru web then you can enable the setting under your account and you'll get notification when someone quotes you
> 
> Or you can drop by TPF feedback forum and let Vlad know. He can look into it for you




Thank you!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Hi, im usually over in the LV forums but I was wondering if anyone bought the cute little chanel quilted backpack? I saw it at Saks the other day and I just love it. I am seriously considering it for my 30th birthday however I already have an LV backpack and an Alexander Wang backpack so not sure if I really need another but it was amazing.


----------



## Arlene619

SpeedyJC said:


> Hi, im usually over in the LV forums but I was wondering if anyone bought the cute little chanel quilted backpack? I saw it at Saks the other day and I just love it. I am seriously considering it for my 30th birthday however I already have an LV backpack and an Alexander Wang backpack so not sure if I really need another but it was amazing.


I thought it was cute! I went into Chanel, i wanted to purchase a backpack or a mini flap. I saw it in store, went straight to it    but when I tried it on, it didn't look right on me[emoji53] . It's so gorgeous too, I saw the silver chevron one(the one without the flap) the black chevron, and the black quilted backpack. I ended up with a boy bag.


----------



## gail13

Did anyone see this sell for $8800 today on the RealReal?!!


----------



## Ldragon

Acctt said:


> OMG The same thing happened to me :o !!!
> And the one I ended up getting also had some excess leather in the lining so I guess I am not the only one that has this problem, however I think that this is better than having a flap that is not perfect in the exterior


You are not the only one  The funny thing is that I've never had these problems with any other designer bag.



cat1967 said:


> It wouldn't bother me and probably I wouldn't have noticed it.  But if you see it and your eye falls on it all the time then you should exchange it.  I know how it is.  Sometimes when one of my bags has a flaw I see it all the time.  Just make sure the exchange bag is ok and does not have another more serious flaw.  It has happened to me and I had to exchange for a third time.  It is annoying though that in order to find the perfect bag you have to go through this.  All of them should be perfect to pass quality control.  I understand that handmade items cannot be the same but they shouldn't have flaws especially items sold at this price.  However, I wouldn't consider a stitch that serious so as to exchange the bag.  Make sure the rest of it is ok though.


My new bag has some excess lining in the main compartment on one side, not too bad though. My SA said that I can only make an exchange once  It looks like every cf has flaws these days and with my OCD about bags I can see them right away. But as long as the exterior is perfect I'm ok. Also the bag that I exchanged had a serial number that started from 22 and my new one starts from 21. Does it mean it was made in 2015?


----------



## Ldragon

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased my Chevron woc at the boutique,  three weeks ago. I love it, I've used the heck out of it. I just inspected it today, and I already noticed the leather on the chain strap is lifting.. or the glue isn't adhering,.. I'm not sure. This is my first woc and I'm really annoyed that it's already wearing at three weeks. It probably had that issue before I bought it.. now I'm kicking myself for not inspecting my bag when I purchased it. Regardless of that , I didn't expect to have any issues like this so soon. I have 3 other Chanel bags, no issues at all. The oldest one is almost 2 yrs old and it looks the same as the day I bought it. Any thoughts? For reference, my woc was made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324200


Wow I would bring it back to the store. Is it patent leather woc?


----------



## calflu

SpeedyJC said:


> Hi, im usually over in the LV forums but I was wondering if anyone bought the cute little chanel quilted backpack? I saw it at Saks the other day and I just love it. I am seriously considering it for my 30th birthday however I already have an LV backpack and an Alexander Wang backpack so not sure if I really need another but it was amazing.




This may help you

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-backpack-in-chevron-or-quilted-938283.html

IMO...Chanel backpack is different from
LV and Alexander Wang.


----------



## cat1967

Ldragon said:


> You are not the only one  The funny thing is that I've never had these problems with any other designer bag.
> 
> 
> My new bag has some excess lining in the main compartment on one side, not too bad though. My SA said that I can only make an exchange once  It looks like every cf has flaws these days and with my OCD about bags I can see them right away. But as long as the exterior is perfect I'm ok. Also the bag that I exchanged had a serial number that started from 22 and my new one starts from 21. Does it mean it was made in 2015?



I suppose so but I am not an expert.  Maybe ask this in the Authentication or date code thread?  If it older than the previous one maybe they brought it from another store that is why.


----------



## SpeedyJC

calflu said:


> This may help you
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-backpack-in-chevron-or-quilted-938283.html
> 
> IMO...Chanel backpack is different from
> LV and Alexander Wang.



Thank you! I actually did do a search for backpack on here but I didn't see anything come up. 



Arlene619 said:


> I thought it was cute! I went into Chanel, i wanted to purchase a backpack or a mini flap. I saw it in store, went straight to it    but when I tried it on, it didn't look right on me[emoji53] . It's so gorgeous too, I saw the silver chevron one(the one without the flap) the black chevron, and the black quilted backpack. I ended up with a boy bag.



Congrats on your boy bag!


----------



## Leahgrl

Hi, I'm searching for someone who professionally authenticates Chanel handbags online.  I thought there was a list on PF, can't seem to find it.  TIA


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

I would like to know, as well.


----------



## bubbletrouble

Leahgrl said:


> Hi, I'm searching for someone who professionally authenticates Chanel handbags online.  I thought there was a list on PF, can't seem to find it.  TIA



Have you tried Etinceler Authentications?  They do it for a small fee.


----------



## Leahgrl

bubbletrouble said:


> Have you tried Etinceler Authentications?  They do it for a small fee.


Thank you!


----------



## TChip5

Follow this link. . The purse fourm has Authentication 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-937412.html


----------



## cat1967

Hi ladies!  Please help me decide.  I found a M/L Caviar Silver that I have been looking for for so long.  It is sold half price.  But ... no dustbag, no box, no card, no receipt  ... and ... both stitches which hold the bag's flap from the side (the ones that you see at the back of the bag) very loose to torn, rubbing at the corners.  The outside appearance is very good, the damage doesn't show only when you open the bag.

Would you buy this bag?  I really appreciate your opinions.

TIA


----------



## ddebartolo

cat1967 said:


> Hi ladies!  Please help me decide.  I found a M/L Caviar Silver that I have been looking for for so long.  It is sold half price.  But ... no dustbag, no box, no card, no receipt  ... and ... both stitches which hold the bag's flap from the side (the ones that you see at the back of the bag) very loose to torn, rubbing at the corners.  The outside appearance is very good, the damage doesn't show only when you open the bag.
> 
> Would you buy this bag?  I really appreciate your opinions.
> 
> TIA




For me personally, if the overall condition of the bag is good and there aren't many scratches or rubbing on the corners, I would buy it if it were something I've been wanting for a long time and the price was right. If you plan on keeping it a and not reselling it then I say yes! The stitching can easily get fixed with a trip to Chanel repair and the other stuff really doesn't matter. I'm one to want the full set with dust bag, auth card etc but for that price I'd definitely seriously consider it depending on condition!


----------



## cat1967

ddebartolo said:


> For me personally, if the overall condition of the bag is good and there aren't many scratches or rubbing on the corners, I would buy it if it were something I've been wanting for a long time and the price was right. If you plan on keeping it a and not reselling it then I say yes! The stitching can easily get fixed with a trip to Chanel repair and the other stuff really doesn't matter. I'm one to want the full set with dust bag, auth card etc but for that price I'd definitely seriously consider it depending on condition!



I thought so too.  Thank you so much for your fast reply!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

cat1967 said:


> Hi ladies!  Please help me decide.  I found a M/L Caviar Silver that I have been looking for for so long.  It is sold half price.  But ... no dustbag, no box, no card, no receipt  ... and ... both stitches which hold the bag's flap from the side (the ones that you see at the back of the bag) very loose to torn, rubbing at the corners.  The outside appearance is very good, the damage doesn't show only when you open the bag.
> 
> Would you buy this bag?  I really appreciate your opinions.
> 
> TIA




Get it authenticated first


----------



## cat1967

CaribeanQueen said:


> Get it authenticated first



The site provides authentication as the bag is not shipped directly to the buyer, it goes to the consignment store, it is authenticated by their quality control team and from them it is shipped to the buyer.  But I will ask her for more pictures so as to authenticate here.  I always do that.  However, until I get my pictures (as it takes about two days for them to be moderated by the site) and until it is authenticated I might lose it.


----------



## calflu

cat1967 said:


> Hi ladies!  Please help me decide.  I found a M/L Caviar Silver that I have been looking for for so long.  It is sold half price.  But ... no dustbag, no box, no card, no receipt  ... and ... both stitches which hold the bag's flap from the side (the ones that you see at the back of the bag) very loose to torn, rubbing at the corners.  The outside appearance is very good, the damage doesn't show only when you open the bag.
> 
> Would you buy this bag?  I really appreciate your opinions.
> 
> TIA




The price sounds too good to be true. So I'm with CB on this particularly from a consignment store. 

I'd get it authenticated first and also understand the return policy if the bag later is found unauthentic


----------



## ddebartolo

CaribeanQueen said:


> Get it authenticated first




Yes I should've said that also definitely get it authenticated. As you know I've used Authenticate4U and I thought they were wonderful.


----------



## Arlene619

I love watching unboxing/reveal videos, and I came upon this one. I feel so bad, the lady has a replica woc, she didn't mention where she purchased it, but I could tell from the packaging (ribbon and the shopping bag) that it was fake, then she showed her authenticity card and the location of the serial code. &#128533; Any thoughts ? I'm hoping she didn't pay full price for this. 

https://youtu.be/JqKgnOzgwwU


----------



## lapetite7

Hi all,

So I want to buy my first Chanel, but I think my first and even second choice options aren't realistic because of the wait. Any other suggestions?

1st choice rectangle mini black 
2nd choice classic WOC black 

I want a small bag, preferably a price that is reasonable for what you get...

Help!


----------



## cat1967

calflu said:


> The price sounds too good to be true. So I'm with CB on this particularly from a consignment store.
> 
> I'd get it authenticated first and also understand the return policy if the bag later is found unauthentic



Yes, of course.  I asked for additional pictures so as to have it authenticated.


----------



## Arlene619

lapetite7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I want to buy my first Chanel, but I think my first and even second choice options aren't realistic because of the wait. Any other suggestions?
> 
> 1st choice rectangle mini black
> 2nd choice classic WOC black
> 
> I want a small bag, preferably a price that is reasonable for what you get...
> 
> Help!


I guess you could say I was lucky, I walked into the boutique and they had two minis there, and for my woc I was on the waitlist for three days. I would go for the mini! The woc is nice but you will get more use out of the mini, I use my woc for theme park days, sons karate or grocery stops. I love the mini because although it's small, you can fit a little more than just cards, your phone and keys., yes there is a big difference in price, 1k, but it's worth it. I can wear both crossbody, (5'2") Good luck on your decision. Hth!


----------



## lapetite7

Arlene619 said:


> I guess you could say I was lucky, I walked into the boutique and they had two minis there, and for my woc I was on the waitlist for three days. I would go for the mini! The woc is nice but you will get more use out of the mini, I use my woc for theme park days, sons karate or grocery stops. I love the mini because although it's small, you can fit a little more than just cards, your phone and keys., yes there is a big difference in price, 1k, but it's worth it. I can wear both crossbody, (5'2") Good luck on your decision. Hth!



Thnks for your response!  when did you buy your mini? An SA(NY) I spoke to today told me there are none in America right now


----------



## Arlene619

lapetite7 said:


> Thnks for your response!  when did you buy your mini? An SA(NY) I spoke to today told me there are none in America right now


In November last year. Chanel on Robertson in LOS Angeles had this one last Tuesday and they also had a black rectangle mini, lambskin classic . I don't remember the hw though. You should try them, it's worth a shot!


----------



## gail13

lapetite7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I want to buy my first Chanel, but I think my first and even second choice options aren't realistic because of the wait. Any other suggestions?
> 
> 1st choice rectangle mini black
> 2nd choice classic WOC black
> 
> I want a small bag, preferably a price that is reasonable for what you get...
> 
> Help!



Where  are you located?  I was in a Chanel boutique last week and I saw a black WOC, not sure of the chain color though.  PM me for more info.


----------



## lapetite7

Thanks I will! You are so seriously amazing (helpful, resourceful) !! Xoxo


----------



## madeofdreams

May I know whether CC is currently in Spring Summer season? Also, which collection will be featured in June - would this be SS Act 2, or Cruise? Thanks!!


----------



## lapetite7

Anyone have SA in NY that they can provide me the cell number of ? (If you don't mind)


----------



## Doodles78

Boy Chanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the *Purse Forum* my name is John _salut!_ I'd love your opinion on a possible *Chanel* purchase.
> 
> I currently own a some *Mulberry*. I have a *"Bayswater"* that I've had for a while and I was recently given a *Mansur Gavriel* "_red-lined bucket bag_" by my best friend after mentioning that I quite liked it.   I'm now aware that this is an "IT" bag apparently but I didn't know that at the time I hadn't even heard of the brand at the time.
> 
> I'd like to buy my first *Chanel* bag and I'd really like you to give me your opinion on what you think about my choices and also your experience in buying from the house.  I won't be running off to *Chanel* right now as I gave my Grandmother £1500 and I am not a rich man.
> 
> I like *"Chanel Boy"* & *"The Classic Flap"*.  Now I could buy both but to be honest I wouldn't use both or at least get my money out of both.  I am not a well man (yes obviously I am a man I will get to that in a second) so it's not the best use of one's money to buy something I feel I wouldn't appreciate fully no matter how much I want it.  Plus I like to make sure my Grandmother is ok she is a pensioner and has only a small state pension.
> 
> My main issue is I'm a man I'm in my mid 20s and the *Chanel* bag are quintessentially feminine while at the same time bordering on the masculine in varying degrees.  It's this androgynous spirit that has always attracted me to *Chanel* even as a child.  I am not gay not that it matters but I know some would assume that I was carrying such a bag.  I do not care much about this but I do care that I don't look stupid or silly.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Finally I love my local *Chanel* staff all of them are lovely I mean all of them all 8 are so that I am on first and surname terms with.  However for personal reasons I would love to go to *31 rue Cambon* before it is too late and I am unable.  One of the girls has agreed to come with but I'm scared I don't know what's it like shopping in such a place?
> 
> My post is far too late for a chat thread I didn't mean too go on and on sorry but this had been eating away at me for weeks.
> 
> Love,
> 
> *B. x*



Salut, John! Glad you wrote. First, I am really, truly sorry to hear you are not well. I hope that whatever bag you choose, eventually, it brings you joy to carry.
I think the boy bag is a fantastic idea, personally. Or maybe something like the city rock bag? Also the cerf tote could be cool.
Looking forward to hearing others´ advice. 
Finally, it is normal to be nervous when shopping in high-end stores (I still get nervous and I own several Chanels). But you belong there as much as anyone and deserve the best treatment! I am not familiar with the Rue Cambon store. Others here definitely are, though.
XO


----------



## TChip5

Arlene619 said:


> I love watching unboxing/reveal videos, and I came upon this one. I feel so bad, the lady has a replica woc, she didn't mention where she purchased it, but I could tell from the packaging (ribbon and the shopping bag) that it was fake, then she showed her authenticity card and the location of the serial code. &#128533; Any thoughts ? I'm hoping she didn't pay full price for this.
> 
> https://youtu.be/JqKgnOzgwwU


I felt sad when. Watched that because.it is a really good fake or is it fake?


----------



## TChip5

Hi John,
You will love 31 rue Cambon! I have been there many times . Each and every customer is treated equally and with patience and respect.  Famous, not famous, high fashion attire of  scruffy jeans and flip flops each customer is severed as if there are  numbers (there are no numbers) but the manager knows who entered when and whose turn it is to be served.  The infamous stairwell of Coco Chanel is amazingly! 
Hope you enjoy whatever you finally choose and your health improves.


----------



## calflu

lapetite7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> So I want to buy my first Chanel, but I think my first and even second choice options aren't realistic because of the wait. Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 1st choice rectangle mini black
> 
> 2nd choice classic WOC black
> 
> 
> 
> I want a small bag, preferably a price that is reasonable for what you get...
> 
> 
> 
> Help!




My Saks NYC SA has good access to black classic wocs as well as my BG SA

But for rect mini...recently I've only seen square!

PM me if you want my SA contacts


----------



## calflu

Welcome!!! If you search on the forum, there are some modeling shots of guys with boy bags

I'd think you can pull off large boy bags and look good

I'd recommend you to start from there! 




Boy Chanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the *Purse Forum* my name is John _salut!_ I'd love your opinion on a possible *Chanel* purchase.
> 
> I currently own a some *Mulberry*. I have a *"Bayswater"* that I've had for a while and I was recently given a *Mansur Gavriel* "_red-lined bucket bag_" by my best friend after mentioning that I quite liked it.   I'm now aware that this is an "IT" bag apparently but I didn't know that at the time I hadn't even heard of the brand at the time.
> 
> I'd like to buy my first *Chanel* bag and I'd really like you to give me your opinion on what you think about my choices and also your experience in buying from the house.  I won't be running off to *Chanel* right now as I gave my Grandmother £1500 and I am not a rich man.
> 
> I like *"Chanel Boy"* & *"The Classic Flap"*.  Now I could buy both but to be honest I wouldn't use both or at least get my money out of both.  I am not a well man (yes obviously I am a man I will get to that in a second) so it's not the best use of one's money to buy something I feel I wouldn't appreciate fully no matter how much I want it.  Plus I like to make sure my Grandmother is ok she is a pensioner and has only a small state pension.
> 
> My main issue is I'm a man I'm in my mid 20s and the *Chanel* bag are quintessentially feminine while at the same time bordering on the masculine in varying degrees.  It's this androgynous spirit that has always attracted me to *Chanel* even as a child.  I am not gay not that it matters but I know some would assume that I was carrying such a bag.  I do not care much about this but I do care that I don't look stupid or silly.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Finally I love my local *Chanel* staff all of them are lovely I mean all of them all 8 are so that I am on first and surname terms with.  However for personal reasons I would love to go to *31 rue Cambon* before it is too late and I am unable.  One of the girls has agreed to come with but I'm scared I don't know what's it like shopping in such a place?
> 
> My post is far too late for a chat thread I didn't mean too go on and on sorry but this had been eating away at me for weeks.
> 
> Love,
> 
> *B. x*


----------



## calflu

madeofdreams said:


> May I know whether CC is currently in Spring Summer season? Also, which collection will be featured in June - would this be SS Act 2, or Cruise? Thanks!!




You may want to check out our FAQ for four seasons of Chanel


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/welcome-to-chanel-basics-and-faqs-read-me-421160.html


And also shopping forum for latest discussions


----------



## gail13

Boy Chanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the *Purse Forum* my name is John _salut!_ I'd love your opinion on a possible *Chanel* purchase.
> 
> I currently own a some *Mulberry*. I have a *"Bayswater"* that I've had for a while and I was recently given a *Mansur Gavriel* "_red-lined bucket bag_" by my best friend after mentioning that I quite liked it.   I'm now aware that this is an "IT" bag apparently but I didn't know that at the time I hadn't even heard of the brand at the time.
> 
> I'd like to buy my first *Chanel* bag and I'd really like you to give me your opinion on what you think about my choices and also your experience in buying from the house.  I won't be running off to *Chanel* right now as I gave my Grandmother £1500 and I am not a rich man.
> 
> I like *"Chanel Boy"* & *"The Classic Flap"*.  Now I could buy both but to be honest I wouldn't use both or at least get my money out of both.  I am not a well man (yes obviously I am a man I will get to that in a second) so it's not the best use of one's money to buy something I feel I wouldn't appreciate fully no matter how much I want it.  Plus I like to make sure my Grandmother is ok she is a pensioner and has only a small state pension.
> 
> My main issue is I'm a man I'm in my mid 20s and the *Chanel* bag are quintessentially feminine while at the same time bordering on the masculine in varying degrees.  It's this androgynous spirit that has always attracted me to *Chanel* even as a child.  I am not gay not that it matters but I know some would assume that I was carrying such a bag.  I do not care much about this but I do care that I don't look stupid or silly.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Finally I love my local *Chanel* staff all of them are lovely I mean all of them all 8 are so that I am on first and surname terms with.  However for personal reasons I would love to go to *31 rue Cambon* before it is too late and I am unable.  One of the girls has agreed to come with but I'm scared I don't know what's it like shopping in such a place?
> 
> My post is far too late for a chat thread I didn't mean too go on and on sorry but this had been eating away at me for weeks.
> 
> Love,
> 
> *B. x*



Hello-

It's nice to have a guy on the forum!  We have far too few.....

I would think this season's airplane collection would be perfect for you.  Some of the propeller styles etc seem to have a more masculine vibe.  

Rue Cambon is quite an experience, as are the other stores nearby in Paris;the windows are also amazing to look at.  

I hope your health improves.  We look forward to seeing a reveal and more posts from you!


----------



## UpTime

Boy Chanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the *Purse Forum* my name is John _salut!_ I'd love your opinion on a possible *Chanel* purchase.
> 
> I currently own a some *Mulberry*. I have a *"Bayswater"* that I've had for a while and I was recently given a *Mansur Gavriel* "_red-lined bucket bag_" by my best friend after mentioning that I quite liked it.   I'm now aware that this is an "IT" bag apparently but I didn't know that at the time I hadn't even heard of the brand at the time.
> 
> I'd like to buy my first *Chanel* bag and I'd really like you to give me your opinion on what you think about my choices and also your experience in buying from the house.  I won't be running off to *Chanel* right now as I gave my Grandmother £1500 and I am not a rich man.
> 
> I like *"Chanel Boy"* & *"The Classic Flap"*.  Now I could buy both but to be honest I wouldn't use both or at least get my money out of both.  I am not a well man (yes obviously I am a man I will get to that in a second) so it's not the best use of one's money to buy something I feel I wouldn't appreciate fully no matter how much I want it.  Plus I like to make sure my Grandmother is ok she is a pensioner and has only a small state pension.
> 
> My main issue is I'm a man I'm in my mid 20s and the *Chanel* bag are quintessentially feminine while at the same time bordering on the masculine in varying degrees.  It's this androgynous spirit that has always attracted me to *Chanel* even as a child.  I am not gay not that it matters but I know some would assume that I was carrying such a bag.  I do not care much about this but I do care that I don't look stupid or silly.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Finally I love my local *Chanel* staff all of them are lovely I mean all of them all 8 are so that I am on first and surname terms with.  However for personal reasons I would love to go to *31 rue Cambon* before it is too late and I am unable.  One of the girls has agreed to come with but I'm scared I don't know what's it like shopping in such a place?
> 
> My post is far too late for a chat thread I didn't mean too go on and on sorry but this had been eating away at me for weeks.
> 
> Love,
> 
> *B. x*



Hi, welcome on board. I must say I didn't want to say anything as I suspect you may be a journalist spying on us. But who care, whatever, enjoy while you re on here.

I always think the maxi classic flap is  a perfect piece for guys. 

Or the backpack airplan collection like the attached pix below my SA just sent me. Once I saw the pix, I thought of you right away. 

Have fun shopping. 

PS: Dont be nervous going to the store as you pay for your item, you don't rob from them.


----------



## Valentine2014

Boy Chanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the *Purse Forum* my name is John _salut!_ I'd love your opinion on a possible *Chanel* purchase.
> 
> I currently own a some *Mulberry*. I have a *"Bayswater"* that I've had for a while and I was recently given a *Mansur Gavriel* "_red-lined bucket bag_" by my best friend after mentioning that I quite liked it.   I'm now aware that this is an "IT" bag apparently but I didn't know that at the time I hadn't even heard of the brand at the time.
> 
> I'd like to buy my first *Chanel* bag and I'd really like you to give me your opinion on what you think about my choices and also your experience in buying from the house.  I won't be running off to *Chanel* right now as I gave my Grandmother £1500 and I am not a rich man.
> 
> I like *"Chanel Boy"* & *"The Classic Flap"*.  Now I could buy both but to be honest I wouldn't use both or at least get my money out of both.  I am not a well man (yes obviously I am a man I will get to that in a second) so it's not the best use of one's money to buy something I feel I wouldn't appreciate fully no matter how much I want it.  Plus I like to make sure my Grandmother is ok she is a pensioner and has only a small state pension.
> 
> My main issue is I'm a man I'm in my mid 20s and the *Chanel* bag are quintessentially feminine while at the same time bordering on the masculine in varying degrees.  It's this androgynous spirit that has always attracted me to *Chanel* even as a child.  I am not gay not that it matters but I know some would assume that I was carrying such a bag.  I do not care much about this but I do care that I don't look stupid or silly.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Finally I love my local *Chanel* staff all of them are lovely I mean all of them all 8 are so that I am on first and surname terms with.  However for personal reasons I would love to go to *31 rue Cambon* before it is too late and I am unable.  One of the girls has agreed to come with but I'm scared I don't know what's it like shopping in such a place?
> 
> My post is far too late for a chat thread I didn't mean too go on and on sorry but this had been eating away at me for weeks.
> 
> Love,
> 
> *B. x*



I think the caviar boy coming soon in prefall season would be great for you, particularly in black with ruthenium hardware. It definitely displays the androgynous spirit you like. Ask your SA to keep a lookout for you because this is a very popular bag and gets sold out pretty fast when it's offered.


----------



## Arlene619

TChip5 said:


> I felt sad when. Watched that because.it is a really good fake or is it fake?


Unless Chanel changed where they put the hologram sticker on the woc, that woc is definitely a fake. Did you notice how red the interior is? Instead of burgundy? I feel so bad, I don't think she has any idea. [emoji20]


----------



## Arlene619

Boy Chanel said:


> I'm sorry to intrude in your conversation *Arlene619* but I felt really sad after reading this comment.  I just can't imagine if I owned a counterfeit item I'd want to know there is no doubt about that.  However the disappointment when I or if she ever finds out would be crushing; The poor thing...
> 
> *Boy.* x


No, you're not intruding at all. I know right ? I feel so bad, did you see the video? When she showed the authenticity card, then the serial sticker, it wasn't even in the right place!


----------



## mintyvintage

hello all

I came across this 16c herringbone envelope vintage style flap while on the hunt for a rect mini/woc.. but as you know the rect mini isn't in season and I haven't seen it irl.. however ive a small quilted flap so maybe the rectangular mini would be quite similar to it unless I get a chevron rect mini in future. I also have a chevron old medium boy purchased recently. but I found myself still looking for a smaller bag.

now the herringbone envelope flap is lovely but I found that the price was abit ex Sgd5340. I couldn't take any mod pics but this could be worn double strapped, shoulder, and cross body (altho abit bulky). it's abt 10" across as they didn't bring in the 8". what do you guys think abt it for the price? it's lambskin but not the quilted type of soft lambskin. 

it came with an inner flap cardholder which didn't seem to do much for me but overall is rather spacious. I like that it's not shouting Chanel which makes it a "I can carry to work" bag, but at the same time, for the 5k price tag, I wondered I could get sth more classic incase of buyer's regret.

Long story short (sorry!) I left with the seasonal red mini square in lambskin SHW.. while it is absolutely my dream 2 years ago, I have some concerns if it would be hard to match for dress down weekends because of the color and lambskin. help! I know I'm so indecisive.

but should I pay more for this vintage flap or exchange for a woc which could get me more wear on the weekends but put less things? oh and last thought, part of this stems from knowing it is easier to get a woc in future compared to a red mini with the SHW that I like (or at least it seems that way to me for my country).

appreciate Any thoughts at all


----------



## Arlene619

mintyvintage said:


> hello all
> 
> I came across this 16c herringbone envelope vintage style flap while on the hunt for a rect mini/woc.. but as you know the rect mini isn't in season and I haven't seen it irl.. however ive a small quilted flap so maybe the rectangular mini would be quite similar to it unless I get a chevron rect mini in future. I also have a chevron old medium boy purchased recently. but I found myself still looking for a smaller bag.
> 
> now the herringbone envelope flap is lovely but I found that the price was abit ex Sgd5340. I couldn't take any mod pics but this could be worn double strapped, shoulder, and cross body (altho abit bulky). it's abt 10" across as they didn't bring in the 8". what do you guys think abt it for the price? it's lambskin but not the quilted type of soft lambskin.
> 
> it came with an inner flap cardholder which didn't seem to do much for me but overall is rather spacious. I like that it's not shouting Chanel which makes it a "I can carry to work" bag, but at the same time, for the 5k price tag, I wondered I could get sth more classic incase of buyer's regret.
> 
> Long story short (sorry!) I left with the seasonal red mini square in lambskin SHW.. while it is absolutely my dream 2 years ago, I have some concerns if it would be hard to match for dress down weekends because of the color and lambskin. help! I know I'm so indecisive.
> 
> but should I pay more for this vintage flap or exchange for a woc which could get me more wear on the weekends but put less things? oh and last thought, part of this stems from knowing it is easier to get a woc in future compared to a red mini with the SHW that I like (or at least it seems that way to me for my country).
> 
> appreciate Any thoughts at all



I would keep the red mini, I think it would be easiest to match. Maybe it's just me, but I would wear that mini with any and everything lol, especially since it's shw. (I prefer shw, it's easier for me to wear) The vintage flap is gorgeous but my taste prefers the red mini [emoji7] [emoji7]  in the end it's your decision, I used to be scared of lambskin, but after owning two bags and knowing I could buff out scratches, I love it even more.


----------



## mellymel

Hi ladies! Does anyone knows the name and retail price of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## mintyvintage

Arlene619 said:


> I would keep the red mini, I think it would be easiest to match. Maybe it's just me, but I would wear that mini with any and everything lol, especially since it's shw. (I prefer shw, it's easier for me to wear) The vintage flap is gorgeous but my taste prefers the red mini [emoji7] [emoji7]  in the end it's your decision, I used to be scared of lambskin, but after owning two bags and knowing I could buff out scratches, I love it even more.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts! The mini cc turn lock does make my heart skip faster than the unique pull down lock on the vintage flap. Anyway i just bought the short reissue wallet to fit the mini so i guess I'm keeping the mini after all since i can get two items with the price of the vintage flap. [emoji16] [emoji3] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pigrabbit

I searched this forum but couldn't find the answer. Hopefully someone can help me. I applied for Saks CC but they need more time to review my application. I'll receive a letter from 10-30 days. I called Saks credit line, and they said my information got sent to Capitol One for a review. Is there a way to expedite the process? And does it mean my application got declined?


----------



## Arlene619

mintyvintage said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts! The mini cc turn lock does make my heart skip faster than the unique pull down lock on the vintage flap. Anyway i just bought the short reissue wallet to fit the mini so i guess I'm keeping the mini after all since i can get two items with the price of the vintage flap. [emoji16] [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app




I love it! I think you would get more use out of the mini anyways! Two is always better than one [emoji8]


----------



## dmand2

Sharing my gorgeous cobalt lambskin jumbo with gold HDW.


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> Sharing my gorgeous cobalt lambskin jumbo with gold HDW.



Gorgeous dahling!


----------



## mintyvintage

Wondering does anyone bring their chanel bags to work (other than say totes like gst)? I am wondering if it would be appropriate to bring a flap bag to work.  Seems a pity to keep these bags at home with only the weekend to use them. 



Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cat1967

mintyvintage said:


> Wondering does anyone bring their chanel bags to work (other than say totes like gst)? I am wondering if it would be appropriate to bring a flap bag to work.  Seems a pity to keep these bags at home with only the weekend to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app



My thoughts exactly.  The only difference is that I am a tutor.  I always carry my LV and Balenciaga bags to my lessons but I don't know how it would look if I carried my Jumbo Caviar GHW to them.  What do you think?  If I worked in an office or school I probably would carry it.  I have only this one Chanel and was planning on a M/L SGH but now I wouldn't want two bags in the closet, used only some times during the year.  This is not a problem I have with my other bags not even my LV Empreinte bags, I do use them at work.


----------



## mintyvintage

cat1967 said:


> My thoughts exactly.  The only difference is that I am a tutor.  I always carry my LV and Balenciaga bags to my lessons but I don't know how it would look if I carried my Jumbo Caviar GHW to them.  What do you think?  If I worked in an office or school I probably would carry it.  I have only this one Chanel and was planning on a M/L SGH but now I wouldn't want two bags in the closet, used only some times during the year.  This is not a problem I have with my other bags not even my LV Empreinte bags, I do use them at work.


I do carry other brands too like Saint Laurent SDJ or the givenchy antigona as they don't really scream luxury. more so than worrying over being judged I am keen to know if it is a common thing to carry chanel bags to work. 

Personally I wld think your jumbo with ghw would be a bit loud or obvious due to the hardware color,  altho if your tutees' parents aren't the judging sort, by all means Carry it! Being freelance means you can all have the excuse that you have other appointments I guess [emoji3]


----------



## cat1967

mintyvintage said:


> I do carry other brands too like Saint Laurent SDJ or the givenchy antigona as they don't really scream luxury. more so than worrying over being judged I am keen to know if it is a common thing to carry chanel bags to work.
> 
> Personally I wld think your jumbo with ghw would be a bit loud or obvious due to the hardware color,  altho if your tutees' parents aren't the judging sort, by all means Carry it! Being freelance means you can all have the excuse that you have other appointments I guess [emoji3]



I guess I could have that excuse.  However, I don't use it at work.  And you are right the gold hw makes the bag louder so it wouldn't be a nice choice.


----------



## bonelda

I think any CHANEL bag is appropriate as long as it fits your needs.


----------



## jax818

I like to carry my reissue to work since it's so understated.  Most people don't know what that is.


----------



## bh4me

mintyvintage said:


> Wondering does anyone bring their chanel bags to work (other than say totes like gst)? I am wondering if it would be appropriate to bring a flap bag to work.  Seems a pity to keep these bags at home with only the weekend to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app



I would carry it as long as it has everything you need. What people think should not really factor in. The only other thing I would consider is that it is safe to bring it.


----------



## bagloverjm9

Today I went to my local Chanel boutique just to see if they had anything green. They had a gorgeous card holder, but it had a little color transfer spot. I brought it to the SA's attention which ended up being my demise, because she told her manager and they took it and refused to sell it to me. They don't have another one anywhere, or anything similar. Next time I shall keep my big mouth shut.


----------



## mintyvintage

bh4me said:


> I would carry it as long as it has everything you need. What people think should not really factor in. The only other thing I would consider is that it is safe to bring it.


Great thoughts.  I'll probably start with a small flap in RHW and lock it in during lunch time


----------



## NatLV

Valentine2014 said:


> I think the caviar boy coming soon in prefall season would be great for you, particularly in black with ruthenium hardware. It definitely displays the androgynous spirit you like. Ask your SA to keep a lookout for you because this is a very popular bag and gets sold out pretty fast when it's offered.


hello Valentine , if you don't mind me asking, how do you know that there will be a caviar boy in the pre-fall collection? Sorry if this is something obvious I should know. I just started my Chanel obsession (I have been LV fan for ages) and not sure about these collections and where to see them. Last time I was on chanel's site, there was only the airplane collection... I've been wanting a caviar boy for a few months now so if it is for sure that it's coming soon, it will make me so happy  and when is pre-fall collection coming out? thanks so much!


----------



## bubbletrouble

NatLV said:


> hello Valentine , if you don't mind me asking, how do you know that there will be a caviar boy in the pre-fall collection? Sorry if this is something obvious I should know. I just started my Chanel obsession (I have been LV fan for ages) and not sure about these collections and where to see them. Last time I was on chanel's site, there was only the airplane collection... I've been wanting a caviar boy for a few months now so if it is for sure that it's coming soon, it will make me so happy  and when is pre-fall collection coming out? thanks so much!


 
I'm sorry to jump in 
There is a Pre-Fall list in Chanel Shopping sub-forum. 
They hit store this past weekend and you can see in the Chanel Stock thread (also in Chanel Shopping subforum) that people have been postings lots and lots of Caviar boys.  You should check it out and try to get it asap before they run out!  Hope that helps!
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...store-stock-what-have-you-seen-937411-18.html


----------



## mothersdaughter

As far as I am concerned...the one rule is there are no rules.  For me the only deciding factor regarding carrying my Chanel Flap vs my Chanel GST is how much I need to carry on that particular day.  With that being said I wouldn't carry them to the gym...that's what my gym bag is for.  I love my bags and didn't purchase them to stay in my closet. I use them and take good care of them.  Life is short enjoy your acquisitions.


----------



## mintyvintage

I'm starting with my small caviar flap tomorrow!  Not so sure about the throg of people in the subway brushing against a lambskin or calfskin but caviar seems hardy enough hehe


----------



## Valentine2014

...


----------



## Valentine2014

The caviar boys are out now.
Saks and NM have them.


----------



## NatLV

bubbletrouble said:


> I'm sorry to jump in
> There is a Pre-Fall list in Chanel Shopping sub-forum.
> They hit store this past weekend and you can see in the Chanel Stock thread (also in Chanel Shopping subforum) that people have been postings lots and lots of Caviar boys.  You should check it out and try to get it asap before they run out!  Hope that helps!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...store-stock-what-have-you-seen-937411-18.html



Thank you so much for your reply and for the link.:urock: I just called all 3 boutiques in Toronto with this info and they said they do not have any caviar boys. I guess it is only in the US or in Europe? I was told that the new collection comes to Canada by mid May, I hope it has a boy in caviar, I've been lusting for it for a while and did not want to buy pre-loved... 

general note; I cannot believe the resources one can find on this website. So informative, and everyone is always so helpful! :tpfrox:


----------



## mintyvintage

is it normal for the turnlock to turn this way? I don't rmb it hitting any hard surfaces but it seems to have many minor scratches making it abit blurry looking.


----------



## mintyvintage

anyway I brought my bag to work today!!  thanks ladies who agreed that life is too short to keep our precious buys at home!


----------



## bh4me

mintyvintage said:


> anyway I brought my bag to work today!!  thanks ladies who agreed that life is too short to keep our precious buys at home!



Yay! I bet that made you feel good  See, you just needed to get over that hump. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Arlene619

mintyvintage said:


> is it normal for the turnlock to turn this way? I don't rmb it hitting any hard surfaces but it seems to have many minor scratches making it abit blurry looking.


Maybe it's tarnishing ? Sorry I have no idea how the hw is supposed to age. I have those hairline scratches as well, don't know how they happened either. Lol.


----------



## dmand2

gail13 said:


> Gorgeous dahling!



Thank you lovely Gail13! 



mintyvintage said:


> Wondering does anyone bring their chanel bags to work (other than say totes like gst)? I am wondering if it would be appropriate to bring a flap bag to work.  Seems a pity to keep these bags at home with only the weekend to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app



Most definitely mintyvintage. Of course not my more 'evening style' bags like my gold reissue, but my jumbo XL black and beige Clair etc certainly look appropriate with work attire. I'm sure I'm not alone in the fact that I feel more confident when well dressed and so I think this is actually a perfect time to carry these bags as when better to have that added edge but at work? I'm in a male dominated industry, so if I'm having a tough day and need a boost, it sure helps to hold tight to my Chanel 'life preserver'! 



mothersdaughter said:


> As far as I am concerned...the one rule is there are no rules.  For me the only deciding factor regarding carrying my Chanel Flap vs my Chanel GST is how much I need to carry on that particular day.  With that being said I wouldn't carry them to the gym...that's what my gym bag is for.  I love my bags and didn't purchase them to stay in my closet. I use them and take good care of them.  Life is short enjoy your acquisitions.



I couldn't have said it better myself mothersdaughter!!  My big regret is the number of gorgeous items I have that I haven't worn/used yet. I'm now doing more to go out of my way to put these into rotation and cherish them via use. I think a Boy bag is a strong work bag also - has a modern briefcase style appearance. I'll pull out the red for a power look and pop of colour! 



mintyvintage said:


> anyway I brought my bag to work today!!  thanks ladies who agreed that life is too short to keep our precious buys at home!



Congrats mintyvintage - rocking the chic all black work look with style and sophistication!!


----------



## mintyvintage

@bh4me @dmand2 - yes! definitely feeling more confident today and pleased on the way to work. somehow a chanel just lifts the mood  

@arlene619 i hope it doesnt tarnish/scruff further! its only obvious if i stare hard at macro level, but i shudder to think of the same happening to the more shiny hardware on my boy bag.


----------



## NatLV

bubbletrouble said:


> I'm sorry to jump in
> There is a Pre-Fall list in Chanel Shopping sub-forum.
> They hit store this past weekend and you can see in the Chanel Stock thread (also in Chanel Shopping subforum) that people have been postings lots and lots of Caviar boys.  You should check it out and try to get it asap before they run out!  Hope that helps!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...store-stock-what-have-you-seen-937411-18.html


thanks again for replying, do you happen to know if the price increased? Everyone quotes $4700 for old medium boy, is this the same price as it was in the last 3 months or so? I haven't been watching prices in US (I am in Canada). TIA!


----------



## NatLV

mintyvintage said:


> anyway I brought my bag to work today!!  thanks ladies who agreed that life is too short to keep our precious buys at home!


it looks really good on you! I bought two Chanel bags in the last two and a half months and I only wore one of them once.. not even work, I only took it out once. The other one is still "a virgin" lol


----------



## bubbletrouble

NatLV said:


> thanks again for replying, do you happen to know if the price increased? Everyone quotes $4700 for old medium boy, is this the same price as it was in the last 3 months or so? I haven't been watching prices in US (I am in Canada). TIA!



Hi NatLV,
yes, this is the same price.  Price increase for classics have not happened in the States yet.


----------



## NatLV

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi NatLV,
> yes, this is the same price.  Price increase for classics have not happened in the States yet.


this is good news, thanks! I hope when this collection hits Canada, the prices will remain the same..


----------



## sweet_t

Need help! I just recently purchased a classic chevron in the jumbo size on the 9th of this month at the SF boutique.  It has been over 14 days base off the receipt. I just took it out of the box just a few hours ago and just realized that the second flap didn't snap. Is it supposed to do that? I know it's a stupid question. Do u think they will let me do an exchange?  I'm feeling so bummed that I didn't even thought of checking that first before I walked out. It's my first Chanel bag. I was too busy admiring the bag


----------



## Doodles78

sweet_t said:


> Need help! I just recently purchased a classic chevron in the jumbo size on the 9th of this month at the SF boutique.  It has been over 14 days base off the receipt. I just took it out of the box just a few hours ago and just realized that the second flap didn't snap. Is it supposed to do that? I know it's a stupid question. Do u think they will let me do an exchange?  I'm feeling so bummed that I didn't even thought of checking that first before I walked out. It's my first Chanel bag. I was too busy admiring the bag



Is it just really tricky? My bags snap but it is not easy to get them to. I often leave them unsnapped. Interested to hear others´ opinions.


----------



## sweet_t

When I try to close it, it pushes down and you can't even hear the snap. I didn't think it would but that difficult just to close it.


----------



## FunBagz

Doodles78 said:


> Is it just really tricky? My bags snap but it is not easy to get them to. I often leave them unsnapped. Interested to hear others´ opinions.



Unless my bags are pretty full to offer some support behind the snap, they are hard to snap without putting a lot of pressure on the bag, so I rarely if ever snap them.


----------



## jax818

Doodles78 said:


> Is it just really tricky? My bags snap but it is not easy to get them to. I often leave them unsnapped. Interested to hear others´ opinions.




I don't snap mine either.  I think that's why a lot of people prefers the single flap that they stopped making.  I like the double since it keeps its shape.  Just have to deal with It I guess. [emoji34]


----------



## Keight@8

Question for any of you who have sold a Chanel bag on eBay....I recently sold an item I no longer used and the buyer asked for the receipt, which I provided (after scratching out my name and address, thank goodness). The buyer almost immediately listed the item at a slightly higher price with the invoice in clear view (incl details Chanel could trace back to me, location and date of purchase, invoice number, etc). I am really uncomfortable with this...what do you all think??


----------



## sweet_t

I would think that it would be made easier or user friendly as we call it lol..especially if we are coughing up that much $$..I'm just so bummed out about it. Can't seem to get over it.


----------



## xtiffaany

Anyone has the classic medium chevron caviar flap? Did hirsh order it in black or just nm & BG?


----------



## mintyvintage

Keight@8 said:


> Question for any of you who have sold a Chanel bag on eBay....I recently sold an item I no longer used and the buyer asked for the receipt, which I provided (after scratching out my name and address, thank goodness). The buyer almost immediately listed the item at a slightly higher price with the invoice in clear view (incl details Chanel could trace back to me, location and date of purchase, invoice number, etc). I am really uncomfortable with this...what do you all think??


Altho it's unethical that shes selling at a higher price I think there's really not much you can do. Maybe politely request she block out those info that you are not comfortable with?


----------



## bh4me

sweet_t said:


> Need help! I just recently purchased a classic chevron in the jumbo size on the 9th of this month at the SF boutique.  It has been over 14 days base off the receipt. I just took it out of the box just a few hours ago and just realized that the second flap didn't snap. Is it supposed to do that? I know it's a stupid question. Do u think they will let me do an exchange?  I'm feeling so bummed that I didn't even thought of checking that first before I walked out. It's my first Chanel bag. I was too busy admiring the bag





sweet_t said:


> When I try to close it, it pushes down and you can't even hear the snap. I didn't think it would but that difficult just to close it.



I exchanged my reissue for this very reason. It just bothered me. If it's there, I want it to work properly whether I use it or not. I exchanged for the same reissue but made sure it snaps comfortably. I checked my other flaps as well. I only had this problem with one of them.

It's up to you. I personally would try and exchange if you have not used it yet.


----------



## gail13

Keight@8 said:


> Question for any of you who have sold a Chanel bag on eBay....I recently sold an item I no longer used and the buyer asked for the receipt, which I provided (after scratching out my name and address, thank goodness). The buyer almost immediately listed the item at a slightly higher price with the invoice in clear view (incl details Chanel could trace back to me, location and date of purchase, invoice number, etc). I am really uncomfortable with this...what do you all think??



I think for this reason it may be a good idea to ask for a gift receipt when buying your bag.  I'm not sure buy maybe this copy wouldn't have all your info on it.

It's pretty tacky someone did this but there isn't much you can do.  Perhaps share her info so others are aware she is doing this.  Is she reselling other bags?


----------



## Keight@8

gail13 said:


> I think for this reason it may be a good idea to ask for a gift receipt when buying your bag.  I'm not sure buy maybe this copy wouldn't have all your info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty tacky someone did this but there isn't much you can do.  Perhaps share her info so others are aware she is doing this.  Is she reselling other bags?




You know, it just never occurred to me that I might resell the bag, since I do love it (I just never used it and decided to put the money towards something I'd wear more). I did take @mintyvintage advice and email her to ask her politely to hide the identifiable information, but no response yet.  It is really tacky she put the receipt up on eBay and I've definitely learned my lesson!! The seller is pretty_pink_star so that you can all beware!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Keight@8 said:


> You know, it just never occurred to me that I might resell the bag, since I do love it (I just never used it and decided to put the money towards something I'd wear more). I did take @mintyvintage advice and email her to ask her politely to hide the identifiable information, but no response yet.  It is really tacky she put the receipt up on eBay and I've definitely learned my lesson!! The seller is pretty_pink_star so that you can all beware!!



posting your receipt is tacky and not cool of her, but as far as selling the bag... she can do whatever she wants once she has paid you. she probably thought you sold too low and she could list for higher and get a small profit. i give copies of my receipts when i sell a bag, i block all info, photocopy that, and then they get a photocopy with basically just the basics - bag name and location purchased. most people don't actually need the receipt, they just want that extra assurance the bag is authentic.


----------



## sweet_t

bh4me said:


> I exchanged my reissue for this very reason. It just bothered me. If it's there, I want it to work properly whether I use it or not. I exchanged for the same reissue but made sure it snaps comfortably. I checked my other flaps as well. I only had this problem with one of them.
> 
> It's up to you. I personally would try and exchange if you have not used it yet.




Thank you. Glad that I wasn't the only one feeling that way. I finally called the boutique and ask my SA if I can exchange it.  She was so sweet. She even told me to wait another week longer to do the exchange so that I won't missed out on the new season items that are coming out.


----------



## lapetite7

do the prices of the seasonal bags also increase annually?


----------



## lapetite7

sweet_t said:


> Thank you. Glad that I wasn't the only one feeling that way. I finally called the boutique and ask my SA if I can exchange it.  She was so sweet. She even told me to wait another week longer to do the exchange so that I won't missed out on the new season items that are coming out.



ohhh do you know what new season items are coming out?


----------



## sweet_t

lapetite7 said:


> ohhh do you know what new season items are coming out?



That I don't know yet. I will find out from my SA sometime next week. I'm excited to see what's coming out!


----------



## vermilion99

Please can someone who owns a 14 series SINGLE FLAP MAXI tell me if there is a stud on the inside behind the clasp stem? I know that there are studs here on the 13 series. I am looking to buy this 14 series caviar SHW but photos show there is no stud. Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lapetite7 said:


> do the prices of the seasonal bags also increase annually?



no, b/c usually seasonal pieces do not come around again. with seasonal items it is best to buy when you see it b/c they rarely re-do them. one recent seasonal that went over well was the easy caviar, so if that one came back it could come with an increase. but - generally - seasonals also tend to have fabric interiors and non-leather components so they aren't usually priced as high. i tend to buy seasonals only, so this is from my own experience.


----------



## silliex

My friend said she has heard prices for Chanel is lower in Hawaii than it is in the US states, but wouldn't Hawaii have US prices? I'm convinced the prices are align but she's adament the prices are lower on the islands. Any one have insight?


----------



## JoeyLouis

silliex said:


> My friend said she has heard prices for Chanel is lower in Hawaii than it is in the US states, but wouldn't Hawaii have US prices? I'm convinced the prices are align but she's adament the prices are lower on the islands. Any one have insight?




For LV it is lower, but I am not sure about Chanel. In fact, when I got my ML classic flap in Honolulu right after the May 2014 price increase, it was $5100 but it was $4900 on mainland. I was annoyed even though the total out of pocket cost came out to be about same since they tax was ~4%ish. I would also love to know what the situation is now.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

silliex said:


> My friend said she has heard prices for Chanel is lower in Hawaii than it is in the US states, but wouldn't Hawaii have US prices? I'm convinced the prices are align but she's adament the prices are lower on the islands. Any one have insight?




Some items are lower.  I both a cardholder and it was $125 lower than on the mainland.  The brooch was also cheaper by the same amount.  Not sure about the classic flaps or other bags (don't think they ship those anyways).


----------



## UpTime

silliex said:


> My friend said she has heard prices for Chanel is lower in Hawaii than it is in the US states, but wouldn't Hawaii have US prices? I'm convinced the prices are align but she's adament the prices are lower on the islands. Any one have insight?


I heard LV is but not Chanel. Only certain  seasonal items are cheaper. Classics coat same price with mainland


----------



## ccbaggirl89

silliex said:


> My friend said she has heard prices for Chanel is lower in Hawaii than it is in the US states, but wouldn't Hawaii have US prices? I'm convinced the prices are align but she's adament the prices are lower on the islands. Any one have insight?



my parents live in Hawaii so i shop there often. LV considers Hawaii an Asian market, so the prices reflect prices found in Asian countries and run about 10-12% lower. Most of the visitors to Hawaii are from Asia and not from the mainland, so the prices reflect what they would see at home. Chanel does not have lower pricing, but the tax in Hawaii is super low - about 3% compared to the mainland where I - for example - pay 9.2%, so ANY bag from ANY brand will be cheaper in Hawaii than the mainland b/c of the tax rate, unless you come from a non-sales-tax state. This applies to USA residents, I am not sure how Hawaii prices would compare to Europe.


----------



## TChip5

Can one order LV from Hawaii to Oregon? We have no designer shops where I live.
Please advise, thanks!


----------



## jjjteam

I'm new to this forum and struggling to find the PM option.  My inbox doesn't have the option to send a private message. Can u help pls?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jjjteam said:


> I'm new to this forum and struggling to find the PM option.  My inbox doesn't have the option to send a private message. Can u help pls?



I had same issue when i started and i think after i made 10 posts, I could PM, if i remember correctly. Hope some expert can help you with this more. Good luck!


----------



## bh4me

jjjteam said:


> I'm new to this forum and struggling to find the PM option.  My inbox doesn't have the option to send a private message. Can u help pls?



On your computer web browser - 
You can click on the members name and click "Send a private message to..." or click on "Private Messages" tab at the top then click "Send new message" on the side panel.


----------



## jjjteam

shopgirl4cc said:


> I had same issue when i started and i think after i made 10 posts, I could PM, if i remember correctly. Hope some expert can help you with this more. Good luck!



Thank you for the info


----------



## jjjteam

bh4me said:


> On your computer web browser -
> You can click on the members name and click "Send a private message to..." or click on "Private Messages" tab at the top then click "Send new message" on the side panel.



Thanks for your help.  I don't see the PM option you mentioned


----------



## jackkaline

Thanks for the instructions I was confused as well! Couldn't figure out the PM option as well.


----------



## 50shadesofhaute

Does anyone know the price of this chanel pouch/clutch? I can't seem to find it anywhere online. http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/HvYAAOSwpdpVZMvI/s-l300.jpg


----------



## bubbletrouble

50shadesofhaute said:


> Does anyone know the price of this chanel pouch/clutch? I can't seem to find it anywhere online. http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/HvYAAOSwpdpVZMvI/s-l300.jpg


 
If i'm not mistaken, this is the large O-case, price around $850-$900.
Somebody please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Keight@8

bubbletrouble said:


> If i'm not mistaken, this is the large O-case, price around $850-$900.
> Somebody please correct me if i'm wrong.




It looks like there's a large o case in the Chanel finds thread for $950 (but I think is even bigger than what is pictured, fits more like a laptop than an iPad?).


----------



## 50shadesofhaute

Awesome, thank you guys. Also, I called my nearby Neiman Marcus and they didn't have it. . Where can I buy the o-case?


----------



## jayd

Hey guys! Would love some input! Should I get the Spring/ Summer Chevron back pack in the large size or the classic quilted cavier woc both in black???


----------



## Arlene619

jayd said:


> Hey guys! Would love some input! Should I get the Spring/ Summer Chevron back pack in the large size or the classic quilted cavier woc both in black???


Love them both, but they are totally different bags, that's such a hard decision for me lol .  The backpack is beautiful, it looks like you can fit quite a bit in there, as opposed to the woc, which you can't fit much at all. The backpack can be worn over the shoulders and carried by the chain, I'm not sure if you can adjust the straps to be worn crossbody. It is a bulky bag, and it seems quite structured. The woc can be worn over the shoulder and crossbody. The price difference between the two are about 1k to 2k, not positive but I'm assuming. I use my woc as my designated Disneyland bag, I carry it at least 10+ hours/day when I'm there, and I haven't had any problems with the chain digging into my shoulder, I love how compact it is. If money weren't an issue I would go for both, but these days I'm into compact smaller bags , so I would say the woc. [emoji4] sorry for my long response .


----------



## jayd

Love your response! Thank you &#129303; I do have a timeless woc in black already lol! But the quilted was always on my list till this darn backpack came into the picture


----------



## Arlene619

jayd said:


> Love your response! Thank you &#129303; I do have a timeless woc in black already lol! But the quilted was always on my list till this darn backpack came into the picture


Seriously that backpack is gorrrrgeous! If you're on YouTube, you should check out lvlovercc, she's awesome. She just did a review of her large chevron backpack. It made me want one, fortunately for me, it's not possible right now. I'm saving up for my trip in the fall lol.


----------



## poohglet

Hi TPFers! I got my old medium boy a few days ago and now decide to go to NM to exchange or try out smaller size of boy. 
But I feel sorry and awkward to my SA because I was not really happy how she wrapped the bag at first and let her know I was a little dissappointed.
Thought of exchanging with another same bag or returning it, but decided to keep and told her.
Right after that, I took blue stickers on the bag out, and tried on my regular cloting just before going out.
But then I realized size looks a little bit too big and did not wear bag outside just put in the dust bag.
Anyway, I feel like I bother her too much..
Should've thought more when decide the size at first..
Just want to share my feeling with TPFers;(
Thanks for letting me share my story!


----------



## Arlene619

poohglet said:


> Hi TPFers! I got my old medium boy a few days ago and now decide to go to NM to exchange or try out smaller size of boy.
> But I feel sorry and awkward to my SA because I was not really happy how she wrapped the bag at first and let her know I was a little dissappointed.
> Thought of exchanging with another same bag or returning it, but decided to keep and told her.
> Right after that, I took blue stickers on the bag out, and tried on my regular cloting just before going out.
> But then I realized size looks a little bit too big and did not wear bag outside just put in the dust bag.
> Anyway, I feel like I bother her too much..
> Should've thought more when decide the size at first..
> Just want to share my feeling with TPFers;(
> Thanks for letting me share my story!


I understand how you feel, I'm the same way, but at the end of the day, your sa is doing a service for YOU. If you are unhappy, or you have a million questions, you have a right to ask. I don't see anything wrong with that. If you're indecisive, then I would go back and get what you really want, don't settle. I did that and that's one of the biggest regrets I've had.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

poohglet said:


> Hi TPFers! I got my old medium boy a few days ago and now decide to go to NM to exchange or try out smaller size of boy.
> 
> But I feel sorry and awkward to my SA because I was not really happy how she wrapped the bag at first and let her know I was a little dissappointed.
> 
> Thought of exchanging with another same bag or returning it, but decided to keep and told her.
> 
> Right after that, I took blue stickers on the bag out, and tried on my regular cloting just before going out.
> 
> But then I realized size looks a little bit too big and did not wear bag outside just put in the dust bag.
> 
> Anyway, I feel like I bother her too much..
> 
> Should've thought more when decide the size at first..
> 
> Just want to share my feeling with TPFers;(
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my story!




I understand it may feel awkward but you have to live with a bag that cost a lot.  I suggest you give her a call and let her know how you feel and that you want to work with her to find you something that works for you.  I think that is more than reasonable.  

I know how you feel too.  I remember my experience with an SA that made me feel bad about my choices and every time I see her, I buy from everyone else in the boutique but her.  Now, she sees me and try to be friendly but I never forgot how she treated me, so, that is why I suggest you talk to her (you are trying to help her keep her commission but you shouldn't sacrifice yourself).


----------



## Arlene619

CaribeanQueen said:


> I understand it may feel awkward but you have to live with a bag that cost a lot.  I suggest you give her a call and let her know how you feel and that you want to work with her to find you something that works for you.  I think that is more than reasonable.
> 
> I know how you feel too.  I remember my experience with an SA that made me feel bad about my choices and every time I see her, I buy from everyone else in the boutique but her.  Now, she sees me and try to be friendly but I never forgot how she treated me, so, that is why I suggest you talk to her (you are trying to help her keep her commission but you shouldn't sacrifice yourself).


+1 great advice


----------



## jayd

Well a trip sounds absolutely amazing!!! And yay! I picked up the backpack!!! Absolutely love it!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet_t

Debating on which patent leather bag to exchange my lambskin for..which do u prefer?


----------



## gail13

Wow that bottom bag is a stunner, is it red or pink?


----------



## ginakim924

Love the chevron either the black or red!


----------



## Gblb

ginakim924 said:


> Love the chevron either the black or red!


I agree!


----------



## Arlene619

ginakim924 said:


> Love the chevron either the black or red!


I agree!


----------



## NancyFancy

If you're going for patent I cast my vote for the black chevron.


----------



## NatLV

+1 for black shevron


----------



## blackbear2126

Hey ladies, I'm wondering a question that may sounds kind of dumb but would love to know the answer if someone knows. I currently own an authentic Chanel classic single flap with matching wallet, black lambskin. The leather of chains has some tears so I contacted leather surgeon to send in my bag, and also expressed the interest of making a new gold plated chain with my desired length. However, my question if I do that with leather surgeon instead of Chanel boutique, will that change the authenticity? TIA!


----------



## Arlene619

blackbear2126 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm wondering a question that may sounds kind of dumb but would love to know the answer if someone knows. I currently own an authentic Chanel classic single flap with matching wallet, black lambskin. The leather of chains has some tears so I contacted leather surgeon to send in my bag, and also expressed the interest of making a new gold plated chain with my desired length. However, my question if I do that with leather surgeon instead of Chanel boutique, will that change the authenticity? TIA!



I don't think that's a dumb question, I would like to know the same! If you never plan on using Chanel's spa services, I wouldn't worry about it. I heard their prices were ridiculous, but if you ever resell your bag, I think Authenticators/buyers would probably question the authenticity . I apologize I don't have an answer for you, these are just my thoughts. If anything I would contact Chanel and ask, I hope someone has an answer for you! Good luck.[emoji4]


----------



## ginakim924

I would think it might be very questionable because I would assume Chanel stitch their bags a certain way and use certain leather etc.
If anything, I would only fix things at the Chanel boutique, even if I have to pay more $$


----------



## blackbear2126

I would not mind to pay more if Chanel boutique will actually call me back lol. I left messages for so many times for the repair department and never get a return call. I'm located west coast...


----------



## sweet_t

gail13 said:


> Wow that bottom bag is a stunner, is it red or pink?



It's red/orange.


----------



## sweet_t

Question. Say it was your first Chanel purse, did u go for the classic or the fashion bag and why? Oh and what type of leather and style?  I have until this weekend to decide which one to go for. Although I love the classic chevron and the patent but as my first bag, I don't know if I should go with the classic in the caviar.  The boutique currently have one left of the jumbo classic below image and they have that black patent chevron as well but in the medium.  I really didn't think it would take me this long to decide.


----------



## BirkinLover77

sweet_t said:


> Question. Say it was your first Chanel purse, did u go for the classic or the fashion bag and why? Oh and what type of leather and style?  I have until this weekend to decide which one to go for. Although I love the classic chevron and the patent but as my first bag, I don't know if I should go with the classic in the caviar.  The boutique currently have one left of the jumbo classic below image and they have that black patent chevron as well but in the medium.  I really didn't think it would take me this long to decide.


Personally I go for the classic that can last a lifetime in my collection especially if you are not sure you will purchase another one within a year! My first was a classic flap jumbo caviar with GHW!


----------



## mintyvintage

sweet_t said:


> Question. Say it was your first Chanel purse, did u go for the classic or the fashion bag and why? Oh and what type of leather and style?  I have until this weekend to decide which one to go for. Although I love the classic chevron and the patent but as my first bag, I don't know if I should go with the classic in the caviar.  The boutique currently have one left of the jumbo classic below image and they have that black patent chevron as well but in the medium.  I really didn't think it would take me this long to decide.




the price of the classic one always increases faster than seasonal designs IMO so I'll say keep the classic caviar!


----------



## gail13

sweet_t said:


> Question. Say it was your first Chanel purse, did u go for the classic or the fashion bag and why? Oh and what type of leather and style?  I have until this weekend to decide which one to go for. Although I love the classic chevron and the patent but as my first bag, I don't know if I should go with the classic in the caviar.  The boutique currently have one left of the jumbo classic below image and they have that black patent chevron as well but in the medium.  I really didn't think it would take me this long to decide.



Do not buy a bag thinking resale value and popularity should guide you.  Most of the ladies here will tell you to go for a classic styles but if that doesn't fit your taste, go for what works for you.  The Chevron is a gorgeous style; I'd do some reading on patent and whether that's a good choice.    There are some nice Chevron styles out now that may work for you.


----------



## sweet_t

mintyvintage said:


> the price of the classic one always increases faster than seasonal designs IMO so I'll say keep the classic caviar!



Thanks for the input. Now I just need to make sure that the second flap snaps properly. My husband says he's not going to take me to do an exchange again lol. So I better make sure I get the one that I know I will still love 5 years from now.


----------



## sweet_t

gail13 said:


> Do not buy a bag thinking resale value and popularity should guide you.  Most of the ladies here will tell you to go for a classic styles but if that doesn't fit your taste, go for what works for you.  The Chevron is a gorgeous style; I'd do some reading on patent and whether that's a good choice.    There are some nice Chevron styles out now that may work for you.



Thank you. I do love the Chevron style as well but somehow I do feel that lambskin is harder to take care of. I want to be able to carry it everywhere and not worry to much about scratches. The boutique didnt have the Chevron in the caviar leather so I had settle for the lambskin and now I'm having second thoughts about it. Luckily the SA will exchange it for me even though I had already pass the 14 days return policy.


----------



## gail13

sweet_t said:


> Thank you. I do love the Chevron style as well but somehow I do feel that lambskin is harder to take care of. I want to be able to carry it everywhere and not worry to much about scratches. The boutique didnt have the Chevron in the caviar leather so I had settle for the lambskin and now I'm having second thoughts about it. Luckily the SA will exchange it for me even though I had already pass the 14 days return policy.



Are you sure it's not calf?


----------



## NatLV

sweet_t said:


> Question. Say it was your first Chanel purse, did u go for the classic or the fashion bag and why? Oh and what type of leather and style?  I have until this weekend to decide which one to go for. Although I love the classic chevron and the patent but as my first bag, I don't know if I should go with the classic in the caviar.  The boutique currently have one left of the jumbo classic below image and they have that black patent chevron as well but in the medium.  I really didn't think it would take me this long to decide.


This is how I do it: I just recently got into Chanel trouble so at first I decided to get a seasonal bag just to see if I love the whole look and feel and the brand and everything that comes with it. My first piece was a small coco handle in navy caviar. My choice of this bag was because 1. it looks like classic, 2. I needed a navy bag, 3. caviar is durable, 4. I wanted a small  bag as I have a lot of large bags and 5. it was relatively inexpensive. I LOVED it and once I had this bag in my collection there was no way back for me, I do not even look at other brands. After that I decided I will slowly start building my Chanel collection and first get all classic pieces, like the jumbo and m/l, then the Boy bag and mini and WOC. After that I could breathe and perhaps get some seasonal items that I may like at the moment. So my second piece was a CF jumbo in blue RNW caviar leather. This one was because 1. classic jumbo, 2. caviar = durable, 3. LOVE the blue color, perfect for spring and summer. Now I have a dilemma whether to buy a shevron reissue or a caviar boy. But basically what I am trying to say - if you are just starting, perhaps get a small piece to see if "you are in" and then get the classics first... Sorry for my long post, I was in the same place a few months ago and hope this will help you make your decision


----------



## sweet_t

NatLV said:


> This is how I do it: I just recently got into Chanel trouble so at first I decided to get a seasonal bag just to see if I love the whole look and feel and the brand and everything that comes with it. My first piece was a small coco handle in navy caviar. My choice of this bag was because 1. it looks like classic, 2. I needed a navy bag, 3. caviar is durable, 4. I wanted a small  bag as I have a lot of large bags and 5. it was relatively inexpensive. I LOVED it and once I had this bag in my collection there was no way back for me, I do not even look at other brands. After that I decided I will slowly start building my Chanel collection and first get all classic pieces, like the jumbo and m/l, then the Boy bag and mini and WOC. After that I could breathe and perhaps get some seasonal items that I may like at the moment. So my second piece was a CF jumbo in blue RNW caviar leather. This one was because 1. classic jumbo, 2. caviar = durable, 3. LOVE the blue color, perfect for spring and summer. Now I have a dilemma whether to buy a shevron reissue or a caviar boy. But basically what I am trying to say - if you are just starting, perhaps get a small piece to see if "you are in" and then get the classics first... Sorry for my long post, I was in the same place a few months ago and hope this will help
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions. U know I actually was looking into a small seasonl bag as I thought my husband had set a limit for me lol. Once I got there, he says that I can buy the large and so I went with that. I was too excited and didn't really think too much of it until I got home is when I had doubt about the lambskin. I do love the Chevron style so I think I will get that but in a medium or small with my next one.


----------



## sweet_t

gail13 said:


> Are you sure it's not calf?


SA say it's lambskin


----------



## sweet_t

Finally got the Jumbo Classic in the caviar..last one at the boutique.


----------



## sweet_t

Finally got the Jumbo Classic in the caviar..last one at the boutique.


----------



## ceedoan

Got the last casino charms pouch in the country!!!! It's the pink one [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so excited about it!! Calling Chanel corporate is so helpful!!


----------



## Gblb

Hello, 
I've been looking for a Chanel dog tag necklace in silver for a friend. I found a seller on eBay. it was listed as an authentic Chanel VIP gift. I asked the seller if I could see the jewelry stamping in order to have it authenticated. She replied back something to the affect, to do my research on Chanel VIP gifts. Because it was a VIP gift there wasn't any stamping. I did do some research and couldn't find any answers regarding VIP jewelry. I'd assume if Chanel went to the trouble to produce jewelry for their VIP customers that it would be stamped.  Any thoughts?  Thank you!


----------



## Toronto24

Hi does anyone know the US price of the Camelia earrings (small) in pink gold with diamonds? And the matching small pendant/necklace? TIA!


----------



## Gblb

Toronto24 said:


> Hi does anyone know the US price of the Camelia earrings (small) in pink gold with diamonds? And the matching small pendant/necklace? TIA!


The small camellia earrings in 18K pink gold with diamonds REF: J10805 are $6950 USD. The matching necklace in 18K pink gold w diamonds is: $ 11100 USD. Ref: J4203. Those are the suggested retail prices on us Chanel.com. Hope that helps!


----------



## Heathkant

gail13 said:


> Do not buy a bag thinking resale value and popularity should guide you.  Most of the ladies here will tell you to go for a classic styles but if that doesn't fit your taste, go for what works for you.  The Chevron is a gorgeous style; I'd do some reading on patent and whether that's a good choice.    There are some nice Chevron styles out now that may work for you.


This is so true!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Gblb said:


> The small camellia earrings in 18K pink gold with diamonds REF: J10805 are $6950 USD. The matching necklace in 18K pink gold w diamonds is: $ 11100 USD. Ref: J4203. Those are the suggested retail prices on us Chanel.com. Hope that helps!



Thank you so much! I am not sure why I am not able to see prices on their website? This is great, thank you for the info!


----------



## Bagladyaddict

Just curious. Why do people prefer the bags to be made in France instead of Italy? This may be a silly question[emoji87]


----------



## JoeyLouis

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you so much! I am not sure why I am not able to see prices on their website? This is great, thank you for the info!




I think the mobile version and app don't show the price. You should be able to see prices on desktop browser. Unless the item indicates to call for pricing and whatnot.


----------



## Gblb

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you so much! I am not sure why I am not able to see prices on their website? This is great, thank you for the info!


You're welcome!


----------



## pennypenny

Does anyone know what iss the model name of the chanel bag Anne Hathaway was using in the movie The Intern? It's like some type of shopping tote


----------



## UpTime

pennypenny said:


> Does anyone know what iss the model name of the chanel bag Anne Hathaway was using in the movie The Intern? It's like some type of shopping tote


I want to know too. I paid attention but didny get it


----------



## lasttotheparty

sweet_t said:


> Question. Say it was your first Chanel purse, did u go for the classic or the fashion bag and why? Oh and what type of leather and style?  I have until this weekend to decide which one to go for. Although I love the classic chevron and the patent but as my first bag, I don't know if I should go with the classic in the caviar.  The boutique currently have one left of the jumbo classic below image and they have that black patent chevron as well but in the medium.  I really didn't think it would take me this long to decide.




I started buying Chanel earlier this year. I now own five black bags and two wocs. Everyone is different. I began buying Chanel because a friend told me I had to have a classic ml flap because I could hand it down to my daughter, it was timeless, and it increased in price every year...so if I didn't buy it now, I'd be paying more later. So heeding her advice and fretting the price increase, I bit the billet. So the ml classic lambskin flap with ghw was my first bag. And in all honesty, it's my LEAST used bag. It's nice to own, but not easy to use in my everyday life. It has been designated as the special occasion bag, which is really poor use of my money. So what I'm trying to say is to go with what you love, whatever that is...because that is what you will use and enjoy. And if it's not a classic, don't worry because they will likely be available when you're ready for your second bag, and your third, and....


----------



## DrAnnika

I have to say - reading onthis forum and looking at all the pictures is going to either make me
1. Soooo jeallous or
2. Very poor

My credit card is already squeling!!!!


----------



## gail13

Bagladyaddict said:


> Just curious. Why do people prefer the bags to be made in France instead of Italy? This may be a silly question[emoji87]



Not silly at all.  Some feel the quality of the leather or other details to be better depending upon if the bag was made in Italy or France.


----------



## Jujuma

If anybody watches Grace and Frankie in new season ep 9 when Jane Fonda has on white blazer, jeans and pink shirt is that a Chanel she's carrying? WOC? It looks off to me. My friend said she thought it was but I'm thinking a small Rebecca Minkoff,. Something about the color but I'm the worse at spotting things like that on TV.


----------



## TChip5

Has anyone heard about sales? Mid June? 

Please advise,


----------



## UpTime

TChip5 said:


> Has anyone heard about sales? Mid June?
> 
> Please advise,


Probably. Not this May that Im sure


----------



## sweet_t

TChip5 said:


> Has anyone heard about sales? Mid June?
> 
> Please advise,



I didn't know Chanel goes on sale.


----------



## UpTime

sweet_t said:


> I didn't know Chanel goes on sale.


Not bags, just shoes & RTW


----------



## TChip5

sweet_t said:


> I didn't know Chanel goes on sale.



Twice a year for seasonal items.


----------



## Love Paris City

Hello, I am newbie here and my sister recommended me this site, and I have a question!

I consider to purchase at Yoogi closet a Chanel Watch J 12. It is costly purchase for me and concern for super fake...Is it possible??

Should I ****************** before buy it from Yoogi? Or Can I trust their authenticity for Chanel Watch J12? 

Can I ask ladies there anyone who bought J12 from Yoogi and how was the experience? 

I appreciate for your help! Thank you!


----------



## Janicecc

Hi ladies
I am new to this forum and I am having a dilemma. I want to purchase  a beige classic flap in m/l. I saw one in one of my local consignment stores for a great deal but in lambskin. My question is does anyone have bad experience with light color lambskin? I.e. Color transfer and such? Thanks in advance


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Hello all!!

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the double sided vintage style Chanel? I have one on the way that I got for a good price but I wanted some real life opinions. Is it annoying having a bag that opens on both sides? Is it heavy or awkward? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## gail13

Janicecc said:


> Hi ladies
> I am new to this forum and I am having a dilemma. I want to purchase  a beige classic flap in m/l. I saw one in one of my local consignment stores for a great deal but in lambskin. My question is does anyone have bad experience with light color lambskin? I.e. Color transfer and such? Thanks in advance



Hello and welcome to TPF!  There are lots of threads about lambskin and color transfer etc-if you do a search at the 'search this forum' box, you'll find lots of info.


----------



## Janicecc

gail13 said:


> Hello and welcome to TPF!  There are lots of threads about lambskin and color transfer etc-if you do a search at the 'search this forum' box, you'll find lots of info.



Thanks gail13
Is it better to get a light color bag in caviar leather?


----------



## chanel79

TChip5 said:


> Has anyone heard about sales? Mid June?
> 
> Please advise,


I heard nm will have a sale in a week or 2 . Sa said maybe just jewelry. But honestly she is not sure. But I've seen chanel go on sale on handbags especially on some of their not so popular seasonal handbags


----------



## candiholics

Handbagmenageri said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the double sided vintage style Chanel? I have one on the way that I got for a good price but I wanted some real life opinions. Is it annoying having a bag that opens on both sides? Is it heavy or awkward? Thank you all in advance!




Hi, I do have one in medium! I dont think its annoying at all and the bag is a bit wider than the classic medium flap. Its so roomy and easier to organize stuff!

I hope this helps.


----------



## neshanta

Janicecc said:


> Hi ladies
> I am new to this forum and I am having a dilemma. I want to purchase  a beige classic flap in m/l. I saw one in one of my local consignment stores for a great deal but in lambskin. My question is does anyone have bad experience with light color lambskin? I.e. Color transfer and such? Thanks in advance


Hello, yes I have a lambskin beige chevron. It is so lux but you have to be careful with it. It def. isn't an everyday bag. I have worn it with dark jeans etc and no colour transfer of any sort. Again, I am stressing you have to be very careful with it, if you have long nails you could easily scratch it. If these issues will stress you rather than make the piece enjoyable to you then don't go with this leather.


----------



## candiholics

Janicecc said:


> Thanks gail13
> 
> Is it better to get a light color bag in caviar leather?




I do have caviar in white. My jumbo tends to get color transfer more than my medium. I think its from the length of the chain. 

It takes me years to notice though, as I dont really wear jeans.


----------



## gail13

I thought it was interesting to see the similarity in this new bag and another from the 12c collection.


----------



## BagLady14

Jujuma said:


> If anybody watches Grace and Frankie in new season ep 9 when Jane Fonda has on white blazer, jeans and pink shirt is that a Chanel she's carrying? WOC? It looks off to me. My friend said she thought it was but I'm thinking a small Rebecca Minkoff,. Something about the color but I'm the worse at spotting things like that on TV.



I watched that episode, too.  The piece of leather on the chain strap does not look like it is nicely stitched.  I think she carries a classic flap in other episodes though.  Like the one with the funeral?


----------



## Handbagmenageri

gail13 said:


> I thought it was interesting to see the similarity in this new bag and another from the 12c collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364426




That is amazing! They are nearly identical except for the chain. This is why I love vintage!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello everyone , I would like to ask for some advice . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !

I have been searching for a mini black caviar with shw or light ghw for over a 1 year ! that is right , for that long . I am slowly giving up on my search because it doesn't seem that a black caviar mini would be available  in the next coming months .
Should I consider buying a medium classic flap with shw  instead or  wait ( who knows how for how long) ?  What would you do ?


----------



## gail13

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello everyone , I would like to ask for some advice . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> I have been searching for a mini black caviar with shw or light ghw for over a 1 year ! that is right , for that long . I am slowly giving up on my search because it doesn't seem that a black caviar mini would be available  in the next coming months .
> Should I consider buying a medium classic flap with shw  instead or  wait ( who knows how for how long) ?  What would you do ?




I think the WOC and the med are completely different bags.  Have you tried getting on a few waiting lists so that you'll be called when one comes in?  If you keep just popping into boutiques they are hard to find.  Also, consider working with a particular SA who will notify you when something comes in.


----------



## chanel79

Need advice . If I should get pink lambskin . Worried about staining or color transfers and fading. Caviar charcoal mini I don't like black for now  I wonder how charcoal looks like.


----------



## Heathkant

I like to follow this one girl who posts new Chanel products as soon as they come up but its just all new ones. Either way I love getting seeing all the gorgeous merch she has and it's all authentic!!! she works for some place check it out though LaurenAtSaks I think she has some other sites too you might be able to contact her


----------



## Shoppinmel

gail13 said:


> I thought it was interesting to see the similarity in this new bag and another from the 12c collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364426



That's really cool, thanks for sharing. Holy cow though on the chain on that new one! It's massive!


----------



## Shoppinmel

It's dumb to start a new thread because it's not here yet, but I have to share!! I just bought my first Chanel from Yoogi's Closet today! I'm very excited and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## UpTime

Shoppinmel said:


> It's dumb to start a new thread because it's not here yet, but I have to share!! I just bought my first Chanel from Yoogi's Closet today! I'm very excited and can't wait for it to arrive.


Totally understand the excitement. The wait is killing, isnt it?


----------



## Shoppinmel

UpTime said:


> Totally understand the excitement. The wait is killing, isnt it?



Yes! Can't wait to get it. I hope I like it. :wondering


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Saw Fleur De Force talking about this Chanel bag in one of her videos, its the 2.55, it looks beautiful, the perfect size too for night or day 

http://i3.ytimg.com/vi/YdPfTPpbP2o/mqdefault.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lZ05om8c1lY/UqJuDlqc5FI/AAAAAAAAAwQ/U3aigeEy-04/s1600/45345.png

Probably waaaaaaaaaay out of my budget though :cry:


----------



## HelleGreenbech

Hello everyone. 
I am on the search for the small o-case in black lambskin. Does anyone know when/if they are coming back? I don't know where the right place, is to ask this question. Hope someone can help me - thank you. :help:


----------



## Janicecc

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello everyone , I would like to ask for some advice . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> I have been searching for a mini black caviar with shw or light ghw for over a 1 year ! that is right , for that long . I am slowly giving up on my search because it doesn't seem that a black caviar mini would be available  in the next coming months .
> Should I consider buying a medium classic flap with shw  instead or  wait ( who knows how for how long) ?  What would you do ?



I saw one, cavier square in shw mini about 2 months ago in a Chanel boutique in bal Barbour in Miami. Hope it helps !


----------



## gail13

What would you do?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...million-mistaken-overdraft.html?ITO=applenews


----------



## candiholics

gail13 said:


> What would you do?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...million-mistaken-overdraft.html?ITO=applenews



I'm kinda surprised that it takes 3 years for the bank to find out?!?


----------



## racho

Does anyone hv any clue if the biege jumbo classic in caviar ghw is back in production anytime soon?


----------



## ceally

Hi everyone ,
 I need an opinion on a bag choice - I want to get my first Chanel but I'm trying to decide between a woC or a mini flap.. I already have an LV twist PM and was wondering if which bag will be the least similar in terms of function/ size / aesthetic . - does anyone know of any comparisons between the Chanel mini flap and LV twist? Thanks !


----------



## bh4me

ceally said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I need an opinion on a bag choice - I want to get my first Chanel but I'm trying to decide between a woC or a mini flap.. I already have an LV twist PM and was wondering if which bag will be the least similar in terms of function/ size / aesthetic . - does anyone know of any comparisons between the Chanel mini flap and LV twist? Thanks !



I have the mini. I dont have the twist pm but checked it out at the lv store. The mini is very similar to the twist pm. The Chanel woc is similar to the LV twist chain woc.


----------



## Ceeyahd

What a haul, omg and then some. I don't think I could shop like that, I would be bored of it all and exhausted.

I wouldn't have spent money that wasn't mine. However, I'm not this young lady... I don't have parents that would have funded my bank account, perhaps they do over indulge and are that wealthy. I didn't read where she should have not assumed it was from her parents.


----------



## Givenchy18

Idk why but I really love this flap bag! I know it's vain of me to ask, but is this "cute"? Be brutally honest! I feel the need for a general public opinion before I buy


----------



## shermainelimxn

Hi. I would like to ask, how does you all maintain the lampskin bag ESP the back pocket? My woc back pocket top part leather wear off and my sa said that they are unable to repair it  this time round I'm getting a square mini, I love lampskin but kinda afraid the same problem will come back 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Doodles78

Givenchy18 said:


> Idk why but I really love this flap bag! I know it's vain of me to ask, but is this "cute"? Be brutally honest! I feel the need for a general public opinion before I buy
> View attachment 3373828
> View attachment 3373829



I feel like it reminds me of a stuffed animal.


----------



## NatLV

Givenchy18 said:


> Idk why but I really love this flap bag! I know it's vain of me to ask, but is this "cute"? Be brutally honest! I feel the need for a general public opinion before I buy
> View attachment 3373828
> View attachment 3373829


hhmm... I am on a fence about it... let's put it this way - personally, I wouldn't buy it.. does it look cute? maybe.. but depends who is carrying it. If it is a young girl in her very early 20 - perhaps, If it is someone over 30 - not so much.. Sorry, just honestly what I think...


----------



## Givenchy18

NatLV said:


> hhmm... I am on a fence about it... let's put it this way - personally, I wouldn't buy it.. does it look cute? maybe.. but depends who is carrying it. If it is a young girl in her very early 20 - perhaps, If it is someone over 30 - not so much.. Sorry, just honestly what I think...




Okay, so I am 17, and wear "edgy" clothing in only black, white, and grey. Do you think that this strays too far from my day-to-day aesthetic? I'm wondering if I have to question it this much, I will end up hating it. Thank you for your help


----------



## applejacks123

Hello everyone! I could use a bit of advice. I purchased the reissue in the new so black version approximately 3.5 weeks ago, and I loved that the distressed leather was a more carefree option (or so I thought at the time). i just took the bag out today, however, and noticed a scratch where the paint has chipped off on the turn lock. I know scratches are inevitable, but the paint chipping makes it so much more noticeable.  I take good care of my bags, so I'm a bit frustrated that it's less than a month and the hardware is already chipping! Should I suck it up or contact the SA and see if I can have the hardware replaced or exchange the bag? Fortunately this particular purchase was via Neiman's, so perhaps they'll be more flexible than the Chanel boutiques...


----------



## gail13

applejacks123 said:


> Hello everyone! I could use a bit of advice. I purchased the reissue in the new so black version approximately 3.5 weeks ago, and I loved that the distressed leather was a more carefree option (or so I thought at the time). i just took the bag out today, however, and noticed a scratch where the paint has chipped off on the turn lock. I know scratches are inevitable, but the paint chipping makes it so much more noticeable.  I take good care of my bags, so I'm a bit frustrated that it's less than a month and the hardware is already chipping! Should I suck it up or contact the SA and see if I can have the hardware replaced or exchange the bag? Fortunately this particular purchase was via Neiman's, so perhaps they'll be more flexible than the Chanel boutiques...




This should not be happening.  Supposedly they had fixed the chipping issues with the new black hardware.  Can you post a pic?  And Neimans should replace this or fix it....


----------



## applejacks123

gail13 said:


> This should not be happening.  Supposedly they had fixed the chipping issues with the new black hardware.  Can you post a pic?  And Neimans should replace this or fix it....



Thank you for the reply! Yes, I believed the issue had been resolved, so I took the plunge. I do love the bag, so hopefully they can do something to remedy...


----------



## NatLV

Givenchy18 said:


> Okay, so I am 17, and wear "edgy" clothing in only black, white, and grey. Do you think that this strays too far from my day-to-day aesthetic? I'm wondering if I have to question it this much, I will end up hating it. Thank you for your help



If you are on the edgier side (the whole look - clothes, shoes, hair) and IF you want to continue to manifest this style (especially appropriate if you are 17) I think you would look quite cool carrying this Chanel. If you like it - go for it, it will look awesome. Please post mod shots when you get it


----------



## EShops85

applejacks123 said:


> Thank you for the reply! Yes, I believed the issue had been resolved, so I took the plunge. I do love the bag, so hopefully they can do something to remedy...




Have you consulted the store about this yet? I have the same bag on hold and I'm debating it because of my concerns about the longevity and durability of the hardware. Thanks!


----------



## applejacks123

EShops85 said:


> Have you consulted the store about this yet? I have the same bag on hold and I'm debating it because of my concerns about the longevity and durability of the hardware. Thanks!


I have not, but it's on my "to dos" this week to call and see what they can do. i will report back!


----------



## JoeyLouis

My Nordstrom SA was telling me about 10x point day option through June 19th. Not a bad time to buy a Chanel - equivalent of 10% back in Nordy notes.


----------



## Eleftheria b

Does anyone knows if the chanel jackets get a crazy price increase (like the bags ) ? cos i'm thinking of buying one and i always postpone it.


----------



## helloroses

Hi, i just bought a salzburg boy in burgundy red but hasn't seen anyone with it yet. What are your thoughts on it?
https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=...B&biw=375&bih=591&dpr=2#imgrc=8Hl02R1iyApQyM:


----------



## Givenchy18

helloroses said:


> Hi, i just bought a salzburg boy in burgundy red but hasn't seen anyone with it yet. What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=...B&biw=375&bih=591&dpr=2#imgrc=8Hl02R1iyApQyM:




Are you referring to the one with the top handle? If so, I think that it's super cute! Not a lot of people have one, so you'll definitely stand out with it! If it's the one with the "SALZBURG" embossing on the top of the bag, I think that it's a little gaudy:/


----------



## helloroses

Givenchy18 said:


> Are you referring to the one with the top handle? If so, I think that it's super cute! Not a lot of people have one, so you'll definitely stand out with it! If it's the one with the "SALZBURG" embossing on the top of the bag, I think that it's a little gaudy:/


Hey there! Thanks for your reply, that's true. I don't really like the embossed words and am having second thoughts about it. I suppose it will be a good decision to change it? ><


----------



## Sariyaz34

helloroses said:


> Hi, i just bought a salzburg boy in burgundy red but hasn't seen anyone with it yet. What are your thoughts on it?
> https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=...B&biw=375&bih=591&dpr=2#imgrc=8Hl02R1iyApQyM:


It looks well. Nothing to worry


----------



## gail13

Is anyone else having problems with pics not showing up in the threads?  Wondering if it's a problem with my computer?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

gail13 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with pics not showing up in the threads?  Wondering if it's a problem with my computer?



It depends how they have been uploaded Gail. If members are uploading them as thumbnails you'll need to click on them to enlarge.


----------



## gail13

Not sure if anyone else saw this but Christies is auctioning off Joan Rivers private collection of jewelry as well as a few bags.


----------



## Arlene619

gail13 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with pics not showing up in the threads?  Wondering if it's a problem with my computer?


Mine are showing up as links or attachments that I have to dl. Ugh, don't like that.[emoji53]


----------



## msPing

Does the phone app work for anyone?


----------



## Arlene619

msPing said:


> Does the phone app work for anyone?


Yes it's working for me, not sure if it matters, but I'm on an android.


----------



## msPing

Interesting.. I'm Apple, not working for me


----------



## Hyori 70

Arlene619 said:


> Mine are showing up as links or attachments that I have to dl. Ugh, don't like that.[emoji53]


^+1.


----------



## newcalimommy

msPing said:


> Interesting.. I'm Apple, not working for me



Hi.  I had to download the app again it wasn't working for me as well and I have an iPhone.  Try doing that fingers crossed it'll work for u again.


----------



## msPing

Oh thanks for the tip, I shall try that. Internet browser on the iPhone isn't very user friendly for the PF/


----------



## bonelda

Hi - I have a CHANEL snow globe and it is turning from white to beige inside. anyone know why or what to do about it? thanks.


----------



## breathe.love

msPing said:


> Interesting.. I'm Apple, not working for me



I'm using iPhone 6s & am using the app now.


----------



## msPing

breathe.love said:


> I'm using iPhone 6s & am using the app now.



Thanks  I finally got it working!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## babyoun6

I'm considering buying a pre-loved small black caviar flap but I'm concerned with what seems to be an indentation on the front bottom area. Do you think if I used the trick of ironing the quilt out, it would be more even? There's a sale going on for $500 so really keen on getting it ASAP, but don't want to rush it and have buyers remorse. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Givenchy18

babyoun6 said:


> I'm considering buying a pre-loved small black caviar flap but I'm concerned with what seems to be an indentation on the front bottom area. Do you think if I used the trick of ironing the quilt out, it would be more even? There's a sale going on for $500 so really keen on getting it ASAP, but don't want to rush it and have buyers remorse. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 3383090



Is this the sale from TheRealReal? If so, I'm excited too![emoji190] 

I would be too scared to try that technique on a Chanel bag, even a caviar leather one. It's not worth running the risk of destroying a $4k bag! 

I think I would get it, it's in really good condition despite that one flaw. I mean, you will get indentations on it as the years go by anyway.


----------



## VernisCerise

Does anyone know if Chanel has some sort of wristlet, like a pouch with a strap? The closest thing I found was Boy wallet with chain, I don't like it that much. TIA


----------



## Givenchy18

VernisCerise said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel has some sort of wristlet, like a pouch with a strap? The closest thing I found was Boy wallet with chain, I don't like it that much. TIA



There's a Le Boy pouch, but it's not a wristlet. I found one on eBay. You could also try a Chanel Camera Bag, perhaps?


----------



## VernisCerise

Givenchy18 said:


> There's a Le Boy pouch, but it's not a wristlet. I found one on eBay. You could also try a Chanel Camera Bag, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383613



I considered o case, but I can't do without a strap. I like camera bags, but it's too big for the purpose, might have to get smth from LV, thank you for suggestions


----------



## AAxxx

Hi, anybody knows what 15K means? I'm interested in buying a pair of pumps that are in the sales. I saw 15K on the box so I presume from last year. But what season?TIA


----------



## babyoun6

Givenchy18 said:


> Is this the sale from TheRealReal? If so, I'm excited too![emoji190]
> 
> I would be too scared to try that technique on a Chanel bag, even a caviar leather one. It's not worth running the risk of destroying a $4k bag!
> 
> I think I would get it, it's in really good condition despite that one flaw. I mean, you will get indentations on it as the years go by anyway.



It is from the real real. Little things like this really bug me so I'm going to wait for another sale, and another bag where it's less noticeable.


----------



## JoeyLouis

VernisCerise said:


> I considered o case, but I can't do without a strap. I like camera bags, but it's too big for the purpose, might have to get smth from LV, thank you for suggestions



They had a navy with silver hardware wallet with chain - golden class style earlier this year.


----------



## Givenchy18

I was doing some intense Instagram stalking, and stumbled upon a photo of this stunning mini flap[emoji7] I loved this style on the Boy, but it looks even lovelier on the flap! Sorry, I just felt the need to share on here, since my friends are sick of hearing about bags[emoji18]


----------



## VernisCerise

JoeyLouis said:


> They had a navy with silver hardware wallet with chain - golden class style earlier this year.



Wow, I wish I had seen see it. I looked through all resellers websites and ebay to find a wristlet, apparently it was not a very popular style in Chanel.


----------



## VernisCerise

Givenchy18 said:


> View attachment 3384574
> 
> 
> I was doing some intense Instagram stalking, and stumbled upon a photo of this stunning mini flap[emoji7] I loved this style on the Boy, but it looks even lovelier on the flap! Sorry, I just felt the need to share on here, since my friends are sick of hearing about bags[emoji18]



Very cute bag  my hubby can't listen to me anymore, it's all about bags


----------



## ElizabethJacoba

Oh guys, i'm falling deeper and deeper. I love Chanel bags and the last couple of months I watched more and more Youtube video's. I'm a student now (almost done) and seriously considering saving up for a bag. Maybe even opening a separate saving account for the bag. It may take a while but I think it will be worth it. What do you guys think? My parents think I'm crazy btw haha!


----------



## animedvd

Wasn't sure where else to post this but I purchased my first mini flap over the phone from a Chanel boutique and after taking forever and ringing me up, I asked the SA lady if she could kindly share a tracking number with me so I know when my package will be there (common mailing concept), and she says "Oh we are not allowed to let our clients track packages". Is this normal? I know I sound overly cautious but I called a Chanel boutique over the phone and just the fact not being in store and SA kept putting me on hold, or telling me I will contact you back via text (she initiated a textual convo after the first call, but wouldn't respond for a really long time so I figured it was near closing time so I might as well call back and get the bag). All that lag time and general chaos of ordering, I wasn't  100% comfortable if that was the real deal (lol i know this sounds out the wazoo) but it was my first order and after spending an insane amount of time I finally found a combo I really loved so I went for it. I guess I just wanted to see if this was the norm and not worry myself in circles about the validity of a otherwise really nonchalant SA who just made a easy sell (as I pretty much knew what I wanted as soon as she confirmed they had it in stock).


----------



## JoeyLouis

animedvd said:


> Wasn't sure where else to post this but I purchased my first mini flap over the phone from a Chanel boutique and after taking forever and ringing me up, I asked the SA lady if she could kindly share a tracking number with me so I know when my package will be there (common mailing concept), and she says "Oh we are not allowed to let our clients track packages". Is this normal? I know I sound overly cautious but I called a Chanel boutique over the phone and just the fact not being in store I am not 100% if that was the real deal (lol i know this sounds out the wazoo) but it was my first order and after spending an insane amount of time I finally found a combo I really loved so I went for it. I guess I just wanted to see if this was the norm and not worry myself in circles about the validity of a otherwise really nonchalant SA who just made a easy sell (as I pretty much knew what I wanted as soon as she confirmed they had it in stock).



That's weird. Did you call the boutique directly, or did you call some number that was given to you online?
I ordered a bag remotely from boutique recently, and I received an email confirmation and receipt. I then emailed the the SA to ask for tracking, and she texted me the tracking for it. So I'm not sure if she was "not supposed to" share the tracking or if your SA was BS'ing you. Seems like a normal ask to get tracking, since you need to be home to sign for it and all. Congrats on finding your mini btw!


----------



## UpTime

ElizabethJacoba said:


> Oh guys, i'm falling deeper and deeper. I love Chanel bags and the last couple of months I watched more and more Youtube video's. I'm a student now (almost done) and seriously considering saving up for a bag. Maybe even opening a separate saving account for the bag. It may take a while but I think it will be worth it. What do you guys think? My parents think I'm crazy btw haha!


No you r not crazy. I always regret I didnt buy any CC when I was younger. If I could go back in time, I would buy a classic flap before I turned 20. Please, go get one & enjoy. Life is too short. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## UpTime

animedvd said:


> Wasn't sure where else to post this but I purchased my first mini flap over the phone from a Chanel boutique and after taking forever and ringing me up, I asked the SA lady if she could kindly share a tracking number with me so I know when my package will be there (common mailing concept), and she says "Oh we are not allowed to let our clients track packages". Is this normal? I know I sound overly cautious but I called a Chanel boutique over the phone and just the fact not being in store and SA kept putting me on hold, or telling me I will contact you back via text (she initiated a textual convo after the first call, but wouldn't respond for a really long time so I figured it was near closing time so I might as well call back and get the bag). All that lag time and general chaos of ordering, I wasn't  100% comfortable if that was the real deal (lol i know this sounds out the wazoo) but it was my first order and after spending an insane amount of time I finally found a combo I really loved so I went for it. I guess I just wanted to see if this was the norm and not worry myself in circles about the validity of a otherwise really nonchalant SA who just made a easy sell (as I pretty much knew what I wanted as soon as she confirmed they had it in stock).


It is normal. My boutique SA told me same thing. But he can check and tell me the day it will arrive and where it is in transit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JoeyLouis

AAxxx said:


> Hi, anybody knows what 15K means? I'm interested in buying a pair of pumps that are in the sales. I saw 15K on the box so I presume from last year. But what season?TIA



15K - I believe it's 2015 Fall Act 2 (Winter?)


----------



## animedvd

JoeyLouis said:


> That's weird. Did you call the boutique directly, or did you call some number that was given to you online?
> I ordered a bag remotely from boutique recently, and I received an email confirmation and receipt. I then emailed the the SA to ask for tracking, and she texted me the tracking for it. So I'm not sure if she was "not supposed to" share the tracking or if your SA was BS'ing you. Seems like a normal ask to get tracking, since you need to be home to sign for it and all. Congrats on finding your mini btw!



Thanks for a quick response. I did call the number directly of a Chanel boutique. I don't really like the concept of calling individual SAs I don't know too well or rather never even made an connection with. I am all for calling the boutique asking for said name SA if I have been referenced so they can get the sale and waiting to see if I can do the sale through them but in this instance I didn't have a particular SA in the store so  I just asked if they had the mini I was seeking and the lady is like totally (different than my SA who actually makes the sale). So I ask if possible she can send me a picture and she says some one will contact me shortly and asked for my number. I gave them my number and basically waited what felt like hours and I sure was not (lol) and someone send me a picture and she gave me her name and said feel free to contact back. I did so via the store number again and asked a few more details to the original girl not my final SA (who was the texter). Anyways I give my ccd and she says the text SA will confirm the final total before ringing the card and I say thanks. The final SA asks me a few more questions like my name (as she just got my ccd and shipping and billing) and I confirm that and she gives me a total and says she can't add tax till its through the system. Finally I call again since between her telling me she will ring me up an hour passes (this time its literal as I was afraid it was close to their time for closing). So she(texter SA) picks up as she mentions her name so I know its the same one I am communicating via text and says oh you should have just called my number (the one she used to send me the picture) and basically sounds annoyed and my super excitement as I am about to seal the deal on my first CHANEL purse evah. Anyways she says she just ringed me after she abruptly puts me on hold and then says I will text you the receipt. At this point I say may I have a tracking number once you ship. And thats when she says oh we dont do that. I didn't question it because I didn't know what is the norm at this point. Anyways she DOES text me a receipt which looks like a Chanel receipt. I am probably going to call the store tomorrow and verify my purchase and ask for a different SA if she picks up and confirm that and maybe even mention that I know for a fact boutiques are allowed to share tracking. IDK I am nervous. But the thing is I only placed the actual order (aka ccd transaction though via phone) through the store number listed on official Chanel website for that store. Sorry this was such a rant post.


----------



## animedvd

UpTime said:


> It is normal. My boutique SA told me same thing. But he can check and tell me the day it will arrive and where it is in transit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Oh..sorry I saw your response after I made my post above lol. But thank you for clearing that up. Its good to know there is inconsistency. I will still call tomorrow to confirm that there is no way I can get a tracking # since as mentioned signature is required and I would like to not have to rely on this SA to text me and tell me when, as she seems to be very slow with communicating, which is fine but I am impatient. If that is the only way I guess I will suffice .


----------



## UpTime

animedvd said:


> Oh..sorry I saw your response after I made my post above lol. But thank you for clearing that up. Its good to know there is inconsistency. I will still call tomorrow to confirm that there is no way I can get a tracking # since as mentioned signature is required and I would like to not have to rely on this SA to text me and tell me when, as she seems to be very slow with communicating, which is fine but I am impatient. If that is the only way I guess I will suffice .


Yes, you can check with store manager. They are always very helpful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## animedvd

UpTime said:


> Yes, you can check with store manager. They are always very helpful
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Maybe the SA who rang me up was the manager, lol that would be awkward. Because I found it weird that the lady who initially picked up couldn't just text me a picture and made my sale instead she said oh so and so is busy with another client so let her get back to you via text , may I have your number. And then she was the one who initially kept picking up the phone to communicate between us (me and the texter SA) and finally it was the texter SA who picked up and made the sale.


----------



## AAxxx

Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## bh4me

animedvd said:


> Wasn't sure where else to post this but I purchased my first mini flap over the phone from a Chanel boutique and after taking forever and ringing me up, I asked the SA lady if she could kindly share a tracking number with me so I know when my package will be there (common mailing concept), and she says "Oh we are not allowed to let our clients track packages". Is this normal? I know I sound overly cautious but I called a Chanel boutique over the phone and just the fact not being in store and SA kept putting me on hold, or telling me I will contact you back via text (she initiated a textual convo after the first call, but wouldn't respond for a really long time so I figured it was near closing time so I might as well call back and get the bag). All that lag time and general chaos of ordering, I wasn't  100% comfortable if that was the real deal (lol i know this sounds out the wazoo) but it was my first order and after spending an insane amount of time I finally found a combo I really loved so I went for it. I guess I just wanted to see if this was the norm and not worry myself in circles about the validity of a otherwise really nonchalant SA who just made a easy sell (as I pretty much knew what I wanted as soon as she confirmed they had it in stock).



Based on my experience, Chanel boutiques do not provide the tracking number. I purchased at the store itself but it had to be shipped from another store that had the item in stock. They will tell you when the expected delivery date is since it requires a signature. This happened with 3 different purchases and I always tried to get the tracking info but I get the same response. It's just their policy it seems. If you buy a Chanel item from a dept store location e.g. Nordstrom, Saks, etc., they will provide you with the tracking info like anything else that you purchase from them. hth


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Does anyone know if the pricing is different in Paris or France vs the US?


----------



## animedvd

bh4me said:


> Based on my experience, Chanel boutiques do not provide the tracking number. I purchased at the store itself but it had to be shipped from another store that had the item in stock. They will tell you when the expected delivery date is since it requires a signature. This happened with 3 different purchases and I always tried to get the tracking info but I get the same response. It's just their policy it seems. If you buy a Chanel item from a dept store location e.g. Nordstrom, Saks, etc., they will provide you with the tracking info like anything else that you purchase from them. hth


Thank you that does help~ I called back and they hadn't shipped yet so I didn't bring up the tracking but the SA who did the sale is quite unresponsive so I may have to just call back tomorrow to get another SA to keep me updated with the package.


----------



## flaweddesign

Hi guys,

I have a question - I bought this Mademoiselle Vintage recently - I looked through all the threading etc and everything looks good. Except for this one spot - I've marked it a red square on the picture. It's super tiny, and I'm not sure what it is - looks a tiny white spot or something. My question is - is that ok, because I know it's leather and there might be something or another in each bag - I'm just not sure if this is a big issue or a small.


----------



## Arlene619

animedvd said:


> Thank you that does help~ I called back and they hadn't shipped yet so I didn't bring up the tracking but the SA who did the sale is quite unresponsive so I may have to just call back tomorrow to get another SA to keep me updated with the package.


I only made a phone order once but I also wasn't provided a tracking #, my sa just told me who the shipper was and when my package would arrive.


----------



## NatLV

flaweddesign said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question - I bought this Mademoiselle Vintage recently - I looked through all the threading etc and everything looks good. Except for this one spot - I've marked it a red square on the picture. It's super tiny, and I'm not sure what it is - looks a tiny white spot or something. My question is - is that ok, because I know it's leather and there might be something or another in each bag - I'm just not sure if this is a big issue or a small.
> 
> View attachment 3387019


I do not own a lot of bags to be considered an expert. But the ones I have are perfect - no spots anywhere. I would say the dot it tiny but noticeable enough and if it bothers you, you should exchange it. The bag is so pretty otherwise!


----------



## animedvd

Arlene619 said:


> I only made a phone order once but I also wasn't provided a tracking #, my sa just told me who the shipper was and when my package would arrive.


Thanks. Its good to know its common to not get a tracking number with a phone order.


----------



## Givenchy18

stephlny78 said:


> Does anyone know if the pricing is different in Paris or France vs the US?



Check out this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.ph...-and-other-Chanel-in-Paris-questions!.233716/


----------



## Plumeria233

animedvd said:


> Wasn't sure where else to post this but I purchased my first mini flap over the phone from a Chanel boutique and after taking forever and ringing me up, I asked the SA lady if she could kindly share a tracking number with me so I know when my package will be there (common mailing concept), and she says "Oh we are not allowed to let our clients track packages". Is this normal? I know I sound overly cautious but I called a Chanel boutique over the phone and just the fact not being in store and SA kept putting me on hold, or telling me I will contact you back via text (she initiated a textual convo after the first call, but wouldn't respond for a really long time so I figured it was near closing time so I might as well call back and get the bag). All that lag time and general chaos of ordering, I wasn't  100% comfortable if that was the real deal (lol i know this sounds out the wazoo) but it was my first order and after spending an insane amount of time I finally found a combo I really loved so I went for it. I guess I just wanted to see if this was the norm and not worry myself in circles about the validity of a otherwise really nonchalant SA who just made a easy sell (as I pretty much knew what I wanted as soon as she confirmed they had it in stock).



You have every right to be concerned. You did not receive the 5-star customer service that should be expected when choosing to purchase merchandise from this luxury brand. From my personal experience (as recently as the last 2 months from all 4 vendors mentioned below) I have been able to track every single one of my Chanel purchases that was either a phone order exclusively, or in the case a boutique was able to find a desired item at another boutique. In that scenario I purchased the item in-person, yet the merchandise still had to be shipped to me from a separate boutique. Whether my purchases have been shipped from 1) a stand-alone Chanel boutique, 2) Bergdorf Goodman, 3) Neiman Marcus or 4) Saks Fifth Avenue, I have followed the tracking number(s) everyday until delivery. Perhaps the SA you were working with is new? And truly, she/he may not be able to provide a tracking number at the point of sale, however, once shipped, you should receive an email from Fedex at the very least. All of my purchases have been shipped via FedEx, a signature is required upon delivery, and there are strict rules around shipping only to the billing address of the credit card you are using, especially when it is not an in-person transaction (i.e. phone order). Hence your SA's vague explanation makes zero sense to me. I am so very sorry to hear about your frustration. It would drive me crazy too, not knowing the status of my beloved purchase(s)!! Perhaps if you are dealing with a novice SA, it may be time to request to speak with a manager? Much luck to you!! And please do let us know how this turns out. Feel free to PM me with any questions regarding my "tracking" experienced as there have been FAR too many recently.


----------



## calflu

animedvd said:


> Thanks. Its good to know its common to not get a tracking number with a phone order.



None of my boutique orders were provided with tracking number either 

But boutique usually ship next day or overnight to me so that never concerns me!


----------



## calflu

flaweddesign said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question - I bought this Mademoiselle Vintage recently - I looked through all the threading etc and everything looks good. Except for this one spot - I've marked it a red square on the picture. It's super tiny, and I'm not sure what it is - looks a tiny white spot or something. My question is - is that ok, because I know it's leather and there might be something or another in each bag - I'm just not sure if this is a big issue or a small.
> 
> View attachment 3387019



The bag is gorgeous!! I can't see anything wrong
Congrats and enjoy in good health


----------



## animedvd

Plumeria233 said:


> You have every right to be concerned. You did not receive the 5-star customer service that should be expected when choosing to purchase merchandise from this luxury brand. From my personal experience (as recently as the last 2 months from all 4 vendors mentioned below) I have been able to track every single one of my Chanel purchases that was either a phone order exclusively, or in the case a boutique was able to find a desired item at another boutique. In that scenario I purchased the item in-person, yet the merchandise still had to be shipped to me from a separate boutique. Whether my purchases have been shipped from 1) a stand-alone Chanel boutique, 2) Bergdorf Goodman, 3) Neiman Marcus or 4) Saks Fifth Avenue, I have followed the tracking number(s) everyday until delivery. Perhaps the SA you were working with is new? And truly, she/he may not be able to provide a tracking number at the point of sale, however, once shipped, you should receive an email from Fedex at the very least. All of my purchases have been shipped via FedEx, a signature is required upon delivery, and there are strict rules around shipping only to the billing address of the credit card you are using, especially when it is not an in-person transaction (i.e. phone order). Hence your SA's vague explanation makes zero sense to me. I am so very sorry to hear about your frustration. It would drive me crazy too, not knowing the status of my beloved purchase(s)!! Perhaps if you are dealing with a novice SA, it may be time to request to speak with a manager? Much luck to you!! And please do let us know how this turns out. Feel free to PM me with any questions regarding my "tracking" experienced as there have been FAR too many recently.



Plumeria thanks for your detailed description on the shipment thing. I am really new to purchasing from Chanel so I wasn't sure what do/say when the SA mentioned no tracking. The package did arrive but the SA ironically sent me a text after it did to check up if I needed anything else. My parents are visiting atm so they were able to sign- apparently as long as its 18+ anyone can sign for your package and luckily I didn't have to go to the post office to pick it up. Which would have been annoying. The fact that the SA told me AFTER I already got the package that it should be arrived by now just tells me she couldn't care less. I like how she included her card with the box and not sure I will use her again for future purchases. It was just really confusing and weird for a first time Chanel bag purchase. I think it may vary in the future with what SA I get but if he/she can't even tell me when the package will come BEFORE it gets to me, then that would be the deal breaker. I would have loved the tracking number for that very reason because so I didn't have to rely on someone else but oh well. I will be more prepared next time as I have a better idea the general process.


----------



## vfab

Hello. Does anyone know if the quilted black combat boots with the logo on the tongue and zippers on the side will be coming back this year and when I should start looking out for them? I am new to Chanel and don't understand the different seasons/acts. Thanks.


----------



## calflu

vfab said:


> Hello. Does anyone know if the quilted black combat boots with the logo on the tongue and zippers on the side will be coming back this year and when I should start looking out for them? I am new to Chanel and don't understand the different seasons/acts. Thanks.



Welcome to Chanel

It's very hard to say but fall shoes just started to roll in so I won't rule that out


You can find references to Chanel seasons and acts here
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.ph...AQs--READ-ME-&-SEARCH-BEFORE-POSTING.421160/


----------



## vfab

calflu said:


> Welcome to Chanel
> 
> It's very hard to say but fall shoes just started to roll in so I won't rule that out
> 
> 
> You can find references to Chanel seasons and acts here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Welcome-to-CHANEL!-Basics-&-FAQs--READ-ME-&-SEARCH-BEFORE-POSTING.421160/


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Elsbeth_

So I have a question, I went to the boutique yesterday, and had planned on buying a reissue chevron in navy GHW, but both bags this boutique had in store, had 'minor' flaws (scratches, color rubbed off slightly); then again what is minor when spending nearly 5k on a bag ... The SA agreed on the flaws and my reasoning that a bag this price should be in perfect condition, however I had to ask her myself to check the computer for stock of this bag in another store. She reluctantly did this, but then said she could not guarantee perfect condition and hence making it clear to me that she didn't wanted to order the bag for me. When I asked to check stock on a wallet (size cardholder), again she said she couldn't order this. 

When I wanted to leave my husband reminded me to ask her for the felt protectors I hadn't received with my last purchase. She also refused to give these to me, said Chanel gives them guidelines how to pack the bags and that the felt should be thrown away. When I insisted and stated that it came with my jumbo I bought at this store less then 4 months ago, and also with my reissue bought at rue cambon, she still kept saying no. I was so upset with her service! Later on I even remembered I bought the jumbo that did came with the felt protectors from her and she even explained me how to use them when storing the bag.

So after all this rambling, question to you guys; do you get the felt protectors when buying a bag at Chanel, did they ever refused to give them to you?


----------



## NatLV

Elsbeth_ said:


> So I have a question, I went to the boutique yesterday, and had planned on buying a reissue chevron in navy GHW, but both bags this boutique had in store, had 'minor' flaws (scratches, color rubbed off slightly); then again what is minor when spending nearly 5k on a bag ... The SA agreed on the flaws and my reasoning that a bag this price should be in perfect condition, however I had to ask her myself to check the computer for stock of this bag in another store. She reluctantly did this, but then said she could not guarantee perfect condition and hence making it clear to me that she didn't wanted to order the bag for me. When I asked to check stock on a wallet (size cardholder), again she said she couldn't order this.
> 
> When I wanted to leave my husband reminded me to ask her for the felt protectors I hadn't received with my last purchase. She also refused to give these to me, said Chanel gives them guidelines how to pack the bags and that the felt should be thrown away. When I insisted and stated that it came with my jumbo I bought at this store less then 4 months ago, and also with my reissue bought at rue cambon, she still kept saying no. I was so upset with her service! Later on I even remembered I bought the jumbo that did came with the felt protectors from her and she even explained me how to use them when storing the bag.
> 
> So after all this rambling, question to you guys; do you get the felt protectors when buying a bag at Chanel, did they ever refused to give them to you?


I got my protectors with all bags I purchased. Sorry to hear about your experience, this is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## agnesman1996

Hi was wondering will there be any black minis in caviar and lambskin coming this season? TIA


----------



## bh4me

Elsbeth_ said:


> So I have a question, I went to the boutique yesterday, and had planned on buying a reissue chevron in navy GHW, but both bags this boutique had in store, had 'minor' flaws (scratches, color rubbed off slightly); then again what is minor when spending nearly 5k on a bag ... The SA agreed on the flaws and my reasoning that a bag this price should be in perfect condition, however I had to ask her myself to check the computer for stock of this bag in another store. She reluctantly did this, but then said she could not guarantee perfect condition and hence making it clear to me that she didn't wanted to order the bag for me. When I asked to check stock on a wallet (size cardholder), again she said she couldn't order this.
> 
> When I wanted to leave my husband reminded me to ask her for the felt protectors I hadn't received with my last purchase. She also refused to give these to me, said Chanel gives them guidelines how to pack the bags and that the felt should be thrown away. When I insisted and stated that it came with my jumbo I bought at this store less then 4 months ago, and also with my reissue bought at rue cambon, she still kept saying no. I was so upset with her service! Later on I even remembered I bought the jumbo that did came with the felt protectors from her and she even explained me how to use them when storing the bag.
> 
> So after all this rambling, question to you guys; do you get the felt protectors when buying a bag at Chanel, did they ever refused to give them to you?


Sorry about your experience. The way you were treated is just bad customer service. I've had the felt protectors with my purchases. I don't recall asking for them. It was packed with the bag. With your SA, it seems like she may not have the felt in order to give you for whatever reason. She handled it poorly. If you're happy with your bag, I would not let that experience ruin it for you. As an alternative, perhaps pick up some felt in a craft store and cut it to shape the parts of your bag you want to protect.


----------



## Elsbeth_

bh4me said:


> Sorry about your experience. The way you were treated is just bad customer service. I've had the felt protectors with my purchases. I don't recall asking for them. It was packed with the bag. With your SA, it seems like she may not have the felt in order to give you for whatever reason. She handled it poorly. If you're happy with your bag, I would not let that experience ruin it for you. As an alternative, perhaps pick up some felt in a craft store and cut it to shape the parts of your bag you want to protect.



Yes I was also thinking about doing this. I was just so shocked by the way she helped me (or didn't help me), that I didn't buy anything. I just went next doors to the Dior boutique and picked up some tribal earrings . The service is the Dior boutique was impeccable!


----------



## qogofud

I was hoping I could ask a question here; please direct me to other threads if it's more appropriate elsewhere!

I bought my first and only Chanel bag (black medium flap w/ GHW - $4900) from a NY Saks SA back in mid-January. She was very friendly and assured me that she would rering the purchase during triple points on March 31; I thought this was really generous of her but she insisted. I texted her late March and she confirmed that she put the request in (?), but it's now early July, and the pts balance is still 8800. Also, I haven't made any Saks purchases since the bag.

Would it be acceptable of me to contact her again, or is there another number I should call? (Sorry, I am definitely new to the luxury handbag world!) Ultimately, I'd be a little disappointed with no triple pts but it's understandable if there are no other options.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I have a question of anyone who might know the answer. I bought my first 2.55 recently and inside the box with all the other stuff was this little cloth pouch or whatever it is? What is it supposed to used for, or is it?


----------



## gail13

qogofud said:


> I was hoping I could ask a question here; please direct me to other threads if it's more appropriate elsewhere!
> 
> I bought my first and only Chanel bag (black medium flap w/ GHW - $4900) from a NY Saks SA back in mid-January. She was very friendly and assured me that she would rering the purchase during triple points on March 31; I thought this was really generous of her but she insisted. I texted her late March and she confirmed that she put the request in (?), but it's now early July, and the pts balance is still 8800. Also, I haven't made any Saks purchases since the bag.
> 
> Would it be acceptable of me to contact her again, or is there another number I should call? (Sorry, I am definitely new to the luxury handbag world!) Ultimately, I'd be a little disappointed with no triple pts but it's understandable if there are no other options.



I would call her and say that you want to make sure you got the triple points.  If she forgot to do so, she can likely re ring during the next event.


----------



## bh4me

girlsnstilletos said:


> I have a question of anyone who might know the answer. I bought my first 2.55 recently and inside the box with all the other stuff was this little cloth pouch or whatever it is? What is it supposed to used for, or is it?


You can use it to wipe your bag. At least this is what I think it is for  I wipe mine before I store it in it's dust bag. It's nice because it"s just the right size and you can put your hand in it. Makes it easy to wipe the bag.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Ahhhhh, thank you! That's probably what it's for. This is the first 2.55 I bought, and the only one which had that in the box. I was wondering.....lol


----------



## bh4me

girlsnstilletos said:


> Ahhhhh, thank you! That's probably what it's for. This is the first 2.55 I bought, and the only one which had that in the box. I was wondering.....lol


I've actually gotten this same little wipe cloth with my non 2.55 bags and slg's. My SA's have included them. If you want it for future and it's not included, you can try asking for it


----------



## Plumeria233

girlsnstilletos said:


> I have a question of anyone who might know the answer. I bought my first 2.55 recently and inside the box with all the other stuff was this little cloth pouch or whatever it is? What is it supposed to used for, or is it?



Typically the white cloth is accompanied with a booklet that offers an explanation on how to use the white cleaning cloth. In this booklet, it also explains that one should use the same cloth on the same handbag. Hence, you would not want to use the same cloth on multiple bags with multiple leathers and colors. Did they not include the Care & Maintenance booklet with your white cleaning cloth?


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Plumeria233 said:


> Typically the white cloth is accompanied with a booklet that offers an explanation on how to use the white cleaning cloth. In this booklet, it also explains that one should use the same cloth on the same handbag. Hence, you would not want to use the same cloth on multiple bags with multiple leathers and colors. Did they not include the Care & Maintenance booklet with your white cleaning cloth?


Thank you! I realized after my post I never opened the accompanied booklet with my other bags!  I went back in my boxes and found them all, and made sure I put all the authentication cards with receipts/tags in the correct box!


----------



## Plumeria233

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thank you! I realized after my post I never opened the accompanied booklet with my other bags!  I went back in my boxes and found them all, and made sure I put all the authentication cards with receipts/tags in the correct box!



I'm so glad you found them! ✨✨✨
Sadly for some folks it appears the SA's are not paying close enough attention and forget to add ALL the "pieces" to one's beloved purchase (not receiving felts on a classic flap would be devastating, especially on a brand-new bag, especially at that price!). If you purchase an iconic/classic handbag, you should also receive a booklet with photographs. About 3 pages in, and behind a removable film of tissue paper-like stock, there is a page for you to insert your authenticity card. The page is pre-cut with slant edges.


----------



## Arlene619

Sad I have all my polishing cloths still sealed in its plastic, I never polished my bags lol.


----------



## mintyvintage

I used it to polish my Chanel and some black got onto the cloth from the leather dye. was wondering if its okay to hand wash the cloth and use it again?


----------



## Arlene619

mintyvintage said:


> I used it to polish my Chanel and some black got onto the cloth from the leather dye. was wondering if its okay to hand wash the cloth and use it again?


Did you dye your bag? Yes it shouldn't be a problem, I've seen a post about other tpfers washing their polishing with no problems .


----------



## Chanel923

Elsbeth_ said:


> So I have a question, I went to the boutique yesterday, and had planned on buying a reissue chevron in navy GHW, but both bags this boutique had in store, had 'minor' flaws (scratches, color rubbed off slightly); then again what is minor when spending nearly 5k on a bag ... The SA agreed on the flaws and my reasoning that a bag this price should be in perfect condition, however I had to ask her myself to check the computer for stock of this bag in another store. She reluctantly did this, but then said she could not guarantee perfect condition and hence making it clear to me that she didn't wanted to order the bag for me. When I asked to check stock on a wallet (size cardholder), again she said she couldn't order this.
> 
> When I wanted to leave my husband reminded me to ask her for the felt protectors I hadn't received with my last purchase. She also refused to give these to me, said Chanel gives them guidelines how to pack the bags and that the felt should be thrown away. When I insisted and stated that it came with my jumbo I bought at this store less then 4 months ago, and also with my reissue bought at rue cambon, she still kept saying no. I was so upset with her service! Later on I even remembered I bought the jumbo that did came with the felt protectors from her and she even explained me how to use them when storing the bag.
> 
> So after all this rambling, question to you guys; do you get the felt protectors when buying a bag at Chanel, did they ever refused to give them to you?


I also didn't get the felt protector with my recent beige jumbo purchase. I went back to the store and spoke to the manager and all she can offer me was a white dust bag to place between the flap. She claimed that all beige or light color bags only comes with tissue paper and that they don't make the white felt protector anymore. So I asked her to give me a black set cuz I have a white set from my 2012 black jumbo that I can use for the beige but she also refuse to provide me one. I ask to purchase the felt protectir if it a problem but she claimed those items are not sale able. I got mad and left.


----------



## mintyvintage

Arlene619 said:


> Did you dye your bag? Yes it shouldn't be a problem, I've seen a post about other tpfers washing their polishing with no problems .



it was a vintage diana so I'm not sure if it has been recolored before.. but I heart it anyway [emoji173]️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Glad to know I can wash the cloth


----------



## Arlene619

mintyvintage said:


> it was a vintage diana so I'm not sure if it has been recolored before.. but I heart it anyway [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404090
> 
> 
> Glad to know I can wash the cloth


Omg it's gorgeous!! Congrats what a beautiful find, it's perfect [emoji7] [emoji7] this must have the 24k hw.


----------



## aznbaby

Guys, I have a question. Camera case with aged calfskin & charms listed on the Chanel website, what is the price for this bag? I couldn't find it anywhere and I would like to know the price of this bag. Also, what about small 2.55 flap bag with the same aged calfskin & charms?

Any help will be helpful! Thanks a lot


----------



## mintyvintage

Arlene619 said:


> Omg it's gorgeous!! Congrats what a beautiful find, it's perfect [emoji7] [emoji7] this must have the 24k hw.



thank you! the gold HW is really different feel to the current ones. feel a lot more solid


----------



## Arlene619

mintyvintage said:


> thank you! the gold HW is really different feel to the current ones. feel a lot more solid


I bet it is, congrats again on your beautiful find, they're rare these days.[emoji173]


----------



## Elsbeth_

Chanel923 said:


> I also didn't get the felt protector with my recent beige jumbo purchase. I went back to the store and spoke to the manager and all she can offer me was a white dust bag to place between the flap. She claimed that all beige or light color bags only comes with tissue paper and that they don't make the white felt protector anymore. So I asked her to give me a black set cuz I have a white set from my 2012 black jumbo that I can use for the beige but she also refuse to provide me one. I ask to purchase the felt protectir if it a problem but she claimed those items are not sale able. I got mad and left.



So to continue my story, I went into the boutique @ Rue Cambon Paris today and saw my SA there. I asked her about the felt protectors and she also told me that Chanel policy is that these should be thrown away. As wanting to offer good customer service, she provides them to buyers but only when they themselves receive the bags with these protectors, which she told me is not always the case. She understood my question, answered it in a friendly manner and I'm now okay with this. I just wished my question was answered in the same friendly manner when I first asked. I will be buying some felt myself and make one myself (luckily I have a template) [emoji123]. I will post my diy


----------



## Chanel923

Elsbeth_ said:


> So to continue my story, I went into the boutique @ Rue Cambon Paris today and saw my SA there. I asked her about the felt protectors and she also told me that Chanel policy is that these should be thrown away. As wanting to offer good customer service, she provides them to buyers but only when they themselves receive the bags with these protectors, which she told me is not always the case. She understood my question, answered it in a friendly manner and I'm now okay with this. I just wished my question was answered in the same friendly manner when I first asked. I will be buying some felt myself and make one myself (luckily I have a template) [emoji123]. I will post my diy


I did buy some felts at a craft store but quality is not as soft but should still work. These are in sheets size already, so I just fold them in half and cut a slit upto where the cc closure is and it still closes. I would skip the hole puncture part. I do not snap close my second flap, so both felts for both flaps are cut the same.


----------



## Joleenx3

Givenchy18 said:


> Idk why but I really love this flap bag! I know it's vain of me to ask, but is this "cute"? Be brutally honest! I feel the need for a general public opinion before I buy
> View attachment 3373828
> View attachment 3373829



I'm kinda on the fence about it... Is listed online for a good price from a reseller? I personally would go with a classic flap bag. Even if it's back caviar with silver hardware. I feel like since its a timeless style you would get more wear out of it for years to come. Maybe even a boy bag? Those do look edgier with the ruthenium hardware!


----------



## SweetNavi

Does anybody have experience with selling on depop? I have a red classic flap bag that I want to sell, already have it on designer vintage but I was thinking about maybe also putting it on depop but I never used that app before!


----------



## Brookebella34

Please help! I'm looking for the Chanel Vanity Case in beige (A93343) from the CC filigree collection this past Spring. I'm having the hardest time finding one of these bags! If anyone knows anything, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you so much!!

Brooke


----------



## sweet_t

I'm I crazy if I was to buy this preowned classic caviar woc almost the same price as a new one?  Should I just wait...I been wanting a red one for so long.


----------



## Arlene619

sweet_t said:


> I'm I crazy if I was to buy this preowned classic caviar woc almost the same price as a new one?  Should I just wait...I been wanting a red one for so long.



No, but I did see a red caviar woc rhw posted in Chanel finds yesterday. I love that shade of red, I Hope it's still available. GL[emoji4]


----------



## sweet_t

Arlene619 said:


> No, but I did see a red caviar woc rhw posted in Chanel finds yesterday. I love that shade of red, I Hope it's still available. GL[emoji4]



I was looking online on Tradesy and I see some selling it for over $2k..this one is $150 less then what it would normally cost at a boutique. It's in excellent conditions..so tempting right now.


----------



## Joleenx3

sweet_t said:


> I was looking online on Tradesy and I see some selling it for over $2k..this one is $150 less then what it would normally cost at a boutique. It's in excellent conditions..so tempting right now.



I would say go for it then! But definitely get it authenticated first of course [emoji4] nothing wrong with saving a few hundred AND getting the bag now... That money saved can go towards buying your next Chanel! [emoji16]


----------



## UpTime

sweet_t said:


> I'm I crazy if I was to buy this preowned classic caviar woc almost the same price as a new one?  Should I just wait...I been wanting a red one for so long.


One avalable right now at Saks $2100. See Finds thread


----------



## Givenchy18

Can someone help me find a BLACK studded Classic Flap from the 2014 Paris-Dallas collection? I found one on eBay, but the shipping is all the way from the UK (I live in the States), which kinda makes me anxious! I would love if someone could pm me if he or she happens to come across one!


----------



## sweet_t

Joleenx3 said:


> I would say go for it then! But definitely get it authenticated first of course [emoji4] nothing wrong with saving a few hundred AND getting the bag now... That money saved can go towards buying your next Chanel! [emoji16]



Great idea hehe..I just love the way you think!


----------



## Capucine

I talked to a SA yesterday at the Chanel CDG boutique. She didnt know what a reissue was and refferd to the classic flap as the timeless something.. is that normal ? There are french words for each bag? This is confusing I thought classic flap and reissue were their "universal" name like a birkin, a neverfull or a city.


----------



## calflu

Capucine said:


> I talked to a SA yesterday at the Chanel CDG boutique. She didnt know what a reissue was and refferd to the classic flap as the timeless something.. is that normal ? There are french words for each bag? This is confusing I thought classic flap and reissue were their "universal" name like a birkin, a neverfull or a city.



In Europe I've never heard SA called 2.55 as reissues 

They are simply referred by SAs as 2.55 

Also they don't use 224, 225 and 226 (used long time ago and somehow still used here) and referred to them as mini (or small?) ,medium & jumbo


----------



## ceedoan

calflu said:


> In Europe I've never heard SA called 2.55 as reissues
> 
> They are simply referred by SAs as 2.55
> 
> Also they don't use 224, 225 and 226 (used long time ago and somehow still used here) and referred to them as mini (or small?) ,medium & jumbo



Man I learn something new every day!! So interesting!! I don't even think some SA's in the dept stores refer to them by the 224, 225, etc.


----------



## bh4me

ceedoan said:


> Man I learn something new every day!! So interesting!! I don't even think some SA's in the dept stores refer to them by the 224, 225, etc.


None of the SA's I've worked with in different dept stores are familiar with this as well. I get a puzzled reaction. One of them told me that they don't refer to the sizes that way. They just respond with a price which confirms the size I'm inquiring about.


----------



## Capucine

calflu said:


> In Europe I've never heard SA called 2.55 as reissues
> 
> They are simply referred by SAs as 2.55
> 
> Also they don't use 224, 225 and 226 (used long time ago and somehow still used here) and referred to them as mini (or small?) ,medium & jumbo


I lived in France for a decade -I was not that into chanel or handbags in general then (a broke student )- and it's true that I heard a lot about 2.55 (deux-cinquantecinq) but I thought it was the name for any flap.
Thanks calflu!


----------



## Miss T.

Hi!
What kind of a red is the 15A, blueish or yellowish? Thanks!


----------



## liznaj

Hi everyone! Thinking of adding another Chanel to my collection next year (when I make a trip to Europe), interested in the extra mini and I'm wondering is it easily available? Are they available almost every season or does Chanel rarely ever make them? TIA


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I'm wondering if there are any cool/cute ideas people do with the Chanel ribbons tied on the boxes?


----------



## NatLV

girlsnstilletos said:


> I'm wondering if there are any cool/cute ideas people do with the Chanel ribbons tied on the boxes?


I saw on youtube how someone made a memory board with ribbons, very cute. if you are interested let me know, I will post a link


----------



## bakeacookie

Does Chanel have anything to hold an ID/Badge for work? Lol long shot but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## calflu

ceedoan said:


> Man I learn something new every day!! So interesting!! I don't even think some SA's in the dept stores refer to them by the 224, 225, etc.





bh4me said:


> None of the SA's I've worked with in different dept stores are familiar with this as well. I get a puzzled reaction. One of them told me that they don't refer to the sizes that way. They just respond with a price which confirms the size I'm inquiring about.



They were really old references so only old SAs know them 

Turn over at some dept stores are so fast (I lost 2 recently [emoji38]) so I don't think SAs all recognize them!!


----------



## calflu

liznaj said:


> Hi everyone! Thinking of adding another Chanel to my collection next year (when I make a trip to Europe), interested in the extra mini and I'm wondering is it easily available? Are they available almost every season or does Chanel rarely ever make them? TIA



They are seasonal and I don't see them very often


----------



## liznaj

calflu said:


> They are seasonal and I don't see them very often


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Saltvinegar

bh4me said:


> I've actually gotten this same little wipe cloth with my non 2.55 bags and slg's. My SA's have included them. If you want it for future and it's not included, you can try asking for it


I bought a trendy cc WOC and never got a polishing cloth. Is this normal? I heard it's good for buffing out scratches which I need for my Lambskin. Since I don't have it where can I purchase an alternative?


----------



## bh4me

Saltvinegar said:


> I bought a trendy cc WOC and never got a polishing cloth. Is this normal? I heard it's good for buffing out scratches which I need for my Lambskin. Since I don't have it where can I purchase an alternative?


From my experience, the polishing cloth does not come with the woc unless you ask your SA for it. Alternatively, I have used a soft white cloth to buff out scratches after applying a leather conditioner. I normally use the polishing cloth as a last step or just to wipe the bag before storing.

The lambskin care thread is also a good reference to check out... http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-it.181403/

hth


----------



## candiholics

I found a very pretty black cerf tote with burgundy handles, but it does not come with the detachable strap. I saw lots of model photo and post that people don't really use it. But Would it be too much trouble trying to look for strap?


----------



## South Beach

Hello, Does anyone own a goat skin bag? If so, how are you finding the wearability compared to calf and lamb? It seems more and more Chanel bags are now being made with goat leather. TIA
P.S to the moderators , would you consider a goat skin thread? Again, TIA
SB.


----------



## Saltvinegar

bh4me said:


> From my experience, the polishing cloth does not come with the woc unless you ask your SA for it. Alternatively, I have used a soft white cloth to buff out scratches after applying a leather conditioner. I normally use the polishing cloth as a last step or just to wipe the bag before storing.
> 
> The lambskin care thread is also a good reference to check out... http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-it.181403/
> 
> hth


Thank you so much! This is very helpful indeed for a newbie like me!


----------



## Sharifshopping

hi 'm looking at a preowned (retired) chanel lambskin camellia bag - can anyone tell me if it will be hard to keep it in good condition? is it better to purchase a caviar?  I only own one chanel so far & it's the nylon bubble stitch so I'm new to the leather ones.. thanks


----------



## Joleenx3

NatLV said:


> I saw on youtube how someone made a memory board with ribbons, very cute. if you are interested let me know, I will post a link



I would love to see! [emoji4]


----------



## NatLV

Joleenx3 said:


> I would love to see! [emoji4]




here you go: 
enjoy


----------



## Mayfly285

We drove past this Chanel van on the M25 last week, complete with the perfect number plate! [emoji106]


----------



## Elsbeth_

Mayfly285 said:


> We drove past this Chanel van on the M25 last week, complete with the perfect number plate! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423262



OMG, I would have been so excited and would probably have waved at the driver 
Love the attention to details (numberplate)

Btw, thanks for sharing; this made me smile


----------



## Mayfly285

Elsbeth_ said:


> OMG, I would have been so excited and would probably have waved at the driver
> Love the attention to details (numberplate)
> 
> Btw, thanks for sharing; this made me smile



I did give him a cheery smile as we overtook him - I didn't have time to fish out my bottle of Coco Mademoiselle to wave at him (it might have been a bit distracting, too)! [emoji6] 

I'm glad it made you smile; I whooped out loud when I saw it and made DH slow right down (not difficult on the infamous M25!) so that I could get a decent photo! I think the other motorists thought I was insane! [emoji5]


----------



## Elsbeth_

Mayfly285 said:


> I did give him a cheery smile as we overtook him - I didn't have time to fish out my bottle of Coco Mademoiselle to wave at him (it might have been a bit distracting, too)! [emoji6]
> 
> I'm glad it made you smile; I whooped out loud when I saw it and made DH slow right down (not difficult on the infamous M25!) so that I could get a decent photo! I think the other motorists thought I was insane! [emoji5]



Haha, I would have done just the same!! Who cares about the others, you've got an excellent picture!


----------



## missmetal

I'm not sure where to post this, but just saw this new bag today. It came out this week and is $3700.  It comes in black, white, and silver. Thought I'd post some photos in case anyone here was interested. The SA said it was a bowler and gave me a long identifier number. It zips all the way across.



Not


----------



## auntynat

Mayfly285 said:


> We drove past this Chanel van on the M25 last week, complete with the perfect number plate! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423262



Great picture. It would make me consider a 'follow that car! moment!!


----------



## ceedoan

Mayfly285 said:


> We drove past this Chanel van on the M25 last week, complete with the perfect number plate! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423262



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love this!!! And forgive me, but where is the M25??


----------



## ceedoan

I have Intel that Bergdorf Goodman is ordering CAVIAR camellia print SLGs for fall act II!!! seeing as how I've NEVER seen this happen before, I'm thinking this could be really awesome or really bad LOL. I've always been a fan of the camellia print on lambskin bc it's so puffy and luxurious looking. So eager to see what this caviar will look like!!


----------



## Vinnie42

NatLV said:


> here you go:
> enjoy



Thank you for this...the video was really really clear and informative. 
I am definitely going to have a go at making a board.
I also wonder  if the ribbons could be used to make a Chanel lanyard? We can have ( obviously within reason) any logo we want at school as we can carry our passes in a variety of ways....


----------



## Mayfly285

ceedoan said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love this!!! And forgive me, but where is the M25??



Thank you; I was thrilled to spot it! (I'd have been even more thrilled to get inside it!) [emoji6]

The M25, or London Orbital, is a notoriously congested motorway that circles London, UK. It's about 120 miles long and is the butt of many jokes, eg "The largest car park in the UK" and was the feature of a well-known song by Chris Rea, "The Road to Hell" in 1989.

We were travelling back up to Derbyshire from East Sussex, circling London on said motorway, when I spied the van and persuaded DH to hang back to get a good photo!  [emoji991] The driver was remarkably smartly dressed, my youngest DD was pleased to note! [emoji1]


----------



## kulasa87

So confused.  I bought my Chevron square mini a few months ago and my name came up for the Rectangular mini with shiny ruthenium hardware. I have exactly 1.5 hours to decide.  Should I sell my square chevron to get the rectangular mini.  I know I will be loosing some $$$ in selling the chevron but the rectangular mini can be worn crossbody comfortably.  Help!


----------



## gordonthegreat

kulasa87 said:


> So confused.  I bought my Chevron square mini a few months ago and my name came up for the Rectangular mini with shiny ruthenium hardware. I have exactly 1.5 hours to decide.  Should I sell my square chevron to get the rectangular mini.  I know I will be loosing some $$$ in selling the chevron but the rectangular mini can be worn crossbody comfortably.  Help!



That's tough!  What colour is the rectangular mini? What colour is the square?


----------



## kulasa87

gordonthegreat said:


> That's tough!  What colour is the rectangular mini? What colour is the square?


They are both black, both lambskin. Square is with silver hardware.


----------



## gordonthegreat

If the rectangular mini has always been a must have and you can't have both I'd consider getting it and selling the square.  But if you are going to lose a significant amount on the sale of your square I would hold off.  How long were you waiting for the rectangular mini?


----------



## kulasa87

gordonthegreat said:


> If the rectangular mini has always been a must have and you can't have both I'd consider getting it and selling the square.  But if you are going to lose a significant amount on the sale of your square I would hold off.  How long were you waiting for the rectangular mini?


 My name first came up for the rectangular mini back in June, so I pass and he put my name back down the list. So today he called me again.  I have to review my collection tonight and see what I need to purge. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sweet_t

Does anyone know the cost of these new one?


----------



## sweet_t

Compared to the woc, this is a pretry good size. Not too big or to small. I'm starting to fall for this purse lol


----------



## San2222

sweet_t said:


> Does anyone know the cost of these new one?


USD3,300


----------



## sweet_t

San2222 said:


> USD3,300


Thx!


----------



## Elsbeth_

kulasa87 said:


> My name first came up for the rectangular mini back in June, so I pass and he put my name back down the list. So today he called me again.  I have to review my collection tonight and see what I need to purge. Thanks for your help.


Do you have the so black chevron square mini from 2015? I doubt you will lose money selling this bag, it's highly coveted. 
I understand your reasoning, I'm having the same dilemma ...


----------



## k5ml3k

I want to purchase a bag that is 19-series, could any of you guys recommend a place where I can get it authenticated? The seller does have a 30-day return policy so as long as the turnaround time is within that time frame then I would still be able to return it. Thank you!!


----------



## TChip5

sweet_t said:


> Does anyone know the cost of these new one?


I love LOVE this bag has anime seen it at Hethrow?


----------



## sweet_t

TChip5 said:


> I love LOVE this bag has anime seen it at Hethrow?


I haven't seen this before..very interesting. Had to repost it from someone else's post


----------



## Omaymatia

South Beach said:


> Hello, Does anyone own a goat skin bag? If so, how are you finding the wearability compared to calf and lamb? It seems more and more Chanel bags are now being made with goat leather. TIA
> P.S to the moderators , would you consider a goat skin thread? Again, TIA
> SB.


It's amazing looks more luxurious than both lamb and caviar, very soft but not as soft as lamb but more scratch resistant than lamb, easy to take care off and not looks rubbery like caviar.


----------



## deltalady

k5ml3k said:


> I want to purchase a bag that is 19-series, could any of you guys recommend a place where I can get it authenticated? The seller does have a 30-day return policy so as long as the turnaround time is within that time frame then I would still be able to return it. Thank you!!


Etinceler Authentications will do it, only in person though. You'd have to send them the bag.


----------



## som2199@hotmail

I have around $6000ish budget(I sold my 2 square mini to put money towards this plan).
I am (admittedly) indecisive and overwhelmed. This decision is emotional not logical at all and my husband doesn’t get me.
I want the classic lambskin and GHW but also want an everyday bag.
First I was going to just pull the plug and get caviar jumbo but then I deeply want the classic lambskin and GHW.


Option 1.Should I go with rectangular mini in lambskin and GHW ( I have my name on waitlist) and Executive tote(and get Jumbo, maybe next year after I save up some more)?

Option 2.Just get Jumbo in Caviar with silver hardware(there goes my entire budget), as silver is better for everyday use and more casual?

Option 3.Medium in lambskin and GHW ( sacrifice the chance of having a crossbody bag)

Option 4.Just get a rectangle mini and get Jumbo next year(it is now $5500, price increase in November, is it legit?)

Option 5: Get jumbo in lambskin and GHW, big enough for everyday use, get the classic lambskin and GHW that I want. But isn’t it too delicate…and doesn’t hold its shape well and all the bad news people been talking about?


My lifestyle right now is a working woman who work in the office most of the time, but may have to be a stay at home mom in the near future, should I get pregnant(could be anyday…hopefully soon..fingers crossed)

If you guys have pictures of you using any of these items, please share with me your pictures, your opinion, and/or your experience.

Or just stopping by and say Hi..that would help too J

This is going to be my first purchase in Chanel boutique!


----------



## Acctt

Option 1! The mini rectangular holds almost as muhh as the m/l and you get the chance to buy another bag as well!


----------



## Caityrose28

Can anyone point me in the direction of an old medium purple iridescent boy bag with raimbow hardware for sale please? Xxx


----------



## som2199@hotmail

Acctt said:


> Option 1! The mini rectangular holds almost as muhh as the m/l and you get the chance to buy another bag as well!


Thank you! That helps me stop thinking of m/l


----------



## UpTime

som2199@hotmail said:


> I have around $6000ish budget(I sold my 2 square mini to put money towards this plan).
> I am (admittedly) indecisive and overwhelmed. This decision is emotional not logical at all and my husband doesn’t get me.
> I want the classic lambskin and GHW but also want an everyday bag.
> First I was going to just pull the plug and get caviar jumbo but then I deeply want the classic lambskin and GHW.
> 
> 
> Option 1.Should I go with rectangular mini in lambskin and GHW ( I have my name on waitlist) and Executive tote(and get Jumbo, maybe next year after I save up some more)?
> 
> Option 2.Just get Jumbo in Caviar with silver hardware(there goes my entire budget), as silver is better for everyday use and more casual?
> 
> Option 3.Medium in lambskin and GHW ( sacrifice the chance of having a crossbody bag)
> 
> Option 4.Just get a rectangle mini and get Jumbo next year(it is now $5500, price increase in November, is it legit?)
> 
> Option 5: Get jumbo in lambskin and GHW, big enough for everyday use, get the classic lambskin and GHW that I want. But isn’t it too delicate…and doesn’t hold its shape well and all the bad news people been talking about?
> 
> 
> My lifestyle right now is a working woman who work in the office most of the time, but may have to be a stay at home mom in the near future, should I get pregnant(could be anyday…hopefully soon..fingers crossed)
> 
> If you guys have pictures of you using any of these items, please share with me your pictures, your opinion, and/or your experience.
> 
> Or just stopping by and say Hi..that would help too J
> 
> This is going to be my first purchase in Chanel boutique!


Going through your option list I notice Jumbo is the one you really want out of all. I suggest you go for Jumbo caviar with silver hardware first. You have plenti of time enjoying it while saving for a mini or other seasonal bags


----------



## cruz_andmama

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of an old medium purple iridescent boy bag with raimbow hardware for sale please? Xxx



i saw this on post from Designer Vault
https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_P-4AAGXp/


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Nat said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum!
> 
> So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


Okay, so this is sort of off-topic but I don't know where else to post this problem, which has two parts:  Number One Problem: There doesn't seem to be a Tom Ford Handbag thread anywhere in PurseForum. Not even under "comtemporary" designer! Number Two Problem:  I've been offered a sale price on a Tom Ford Crocodile bag that is very tempting, despite the lofty price tag.  It's currently for sale at a high-end discount shopping center, in its very own Tom Ford Boutique, and they sell merchandise that might be 1-2 seasons old, but it comes directly from the boutiques. It's a gorgeous black croc tote with double handles and beautiful gold hardware and features those fabulously big, chunky Tom Ford zippers and zipper-pulls. It retailed for $27,000, and is now on sale for $8,700.  I have a wonderful collection of Chanel bags, and four of them are black. I also have some lovely LV bags and a few Fendi and Prada beauties as well, so my collection is already pretty "set". No one "needs" a crocodile bag, but if I do end up losing my mind and getting this, what are the resale values of such a thing? I know Chanel keeps its value, and in some cases even increases in value. I'm not considering buying this bag to "flip" and make a profit, I just want to make a wise investment in case the time comes I need to sell.....Any thoughts or feedback would be much appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## NurseOrPurse

UpTime said:


> Going through your option list I notice Jumbo is the one you really want out of all. I suggest you go for Jumbo caviar with silver hardware first. You have plenti of time enjoying it while saving for a mini or other seasonal bags


My very first Chanel was the Jumbo caviar with silver hardware, and it was so long ago, it was a single flap! And I still use it a lot, especially when I travel, as the cross body option is very helpful when running around shopping, sight-seeing, going to meetings, etc. Also, the most important thing, it still looks brand-spanking new. I still smile to myself whenever I fling it over my shoulder. And it holds a ton without feeling like a heavy load on your shoulder or arm. It's crazy how the prices keep going up, so just bite that bullet and buy the bag you love!  I will say I knew I wanted the caviar leather with the silver hardware, but if you truly prefer the lambskin with the GHW, that's the one you should get. Jumbo size, absolutely. Good Luck and Happy Shopping!


----------



## deltalady

som2199@hotmail said:


> I have around $6000ish budget(I sold my 2 square mini to put money towards this plan).
> I am (admittedly) indecisive and overwhelmed. This decision is emotional not logical at all and my husband doesn’t get me.
> I want the classic lambskin and GHW but also want an everyday bag.
> First I was going to just pull the plug and get caviar jumbo but then I deeply want the classic lambskin and GHW.
> 
> 
> Option 1.Should I go with rectangular mini in lambskin and GHW ( I have my name on waitlist) and Executive tote(and get Jumbo, maybe next year after I save up some more)?
> 
> Option 2.Just get Jumbo in Caviar with silver hardware(there goes my entire budget), as silver is better for everyday use and more casual?
> 
> Option 3.Medium in lambskin and GHW ( sacrifice the chance of having a crossbody bag)
> 
> Option 4.Just get a rectangle mini and get Jumbo next year(it is now $5500, price increase in November, is it legit?)
> 
> Option 5: Get jumbo in lambskin and GHW, big enough for everyday use, get the classic lambskin and GHW that I want. But isn’t it too delicate…and doesn’t hold its shape well and all the bad news people been talking about?
> 
> 
> My lifestyle right now is a working woman who work in the office most of the time, but may have to be a stay at home mom in the near future, should I get pregnant(could be anyday…hopefully soon..fingers crossed)
> 
> If you guys have pictures of you using any of these items, please share with me your pictures, your opinion, and/or your experience.
> 
> Or just stopping by and say Hi..that would help too J
> 
> This is going to be my first purchase in Chanel boutique!


Get the lambskin jumbo. Yes it's more delicate than caviar but a leather conditioner will clean up light scratches. It's been my experience that if you settle, you'll end up regretting it.


----------



## som2199@hotmail

UpTime said:


> Going through your option list I notice Jumbo is the one you really want out of all. I suggest you go for Jumbo caviar with silver hardware first. You have plenti of time enjoying it while saving for a mini or other seasonal bags


You are right!! Now that I read it again..I kept mentioning the jumbo repeatedly lol


----------



## som2199@hotmail

NurseOrPurse said:


> My very first Chanel was the Jumbo caviar with silver hardware, and it was so long ago, it was a single flap! And I still use it a lot, especially when I travel, as the cross body option is very helpful when running around shopping, sight-seeing, going to meetings, etc. Also, the most important thing, it still looks brand-spanking new. I still smile to myself whenever I fling it over my shoulder. And it holds a ton without feeling like a heavy load on your shoulder or arm. It's crazy how the prices keep going up, so just bite that bullet and buy the bag you love!  I will say I knew I wanted the caviar leather with the silver hardware, but if you truly prefer the lambskin with the GHW, that's the one you should get. Jumbo size, absolutely. Good Luck and Happy Shopping!


Thank you for helping me narrow it down, and it is very crazy about the price going up, I heard it is going to go up again in November, A jumbo is a big purchase and it was going to take my time but then the price increase scares me.
I was planni g to just getti ng the mini..and now I may just get jumbo.


----------



## som2199@hotmail

deltalady said:


> Get the lambskin jumbo. Yes it's more delicate than caviar but a leather conditioner will clean up light scratches. It's been my experience that if you settle, you'll end up regretting it.


it is really like that...I really love the look of lambskin with GHW..that is an emotional one but then with this much money..the brain comes into play and giving all these reasonnings of durability...how it holds its shape...value for money..etc.

I should just go with what I initially want ..yea


----------



## som2199@hotmail

comparing between caviar and lambskin, I see that in the beginning lambskin is mor epuffy looking but deflates overtime, does caviar deflates too? It doesn't look as puffy...


----------



## deltalady

I'm wondering why there is no Reissue clubhouse. I just purchased one and was looking forward to posting in the clubhouse but it doesn't exist, LOL!


----------



## bh4me

deltalady said:


> I'm wondering why there is no Reissue clubhouse. I just purchased one and was looking forward to posting in the clubhouse but it doesn't exist, LOL!


There's this one for pics... http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pictures-of-your-reissue-flaps-reissue-wocs.313591/


----------



## deltalady

bh4me said:


> There's this one for pics... http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pictures-of-your-reissue-flaps-reissue-wocs.313591/


Yes but not one for discussion and such.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Does anyone know if the classic flaps with gold hardware are called "light gold" or plain "gold"?  I just purchased the M/L flap in black caviar with gold hardware.
Do they consider it "light gold"?  Thanks as  I plan on purchasing a white flap and SA says it said "light gold".  Confused!!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Sorry if you read this twice.


----------



## Arlene619

whiteswan1010 said:


> Does anyone know if the classic flaps with gold hardware are called "light gold" or plain "gold"?  I just purchased the M/L flap in black caviar with gold hardware.
> Do they consider it "light gold"?  Thanks as  I plan on purchasing a white flap and SA says it said "light gold".  Confused!!



Sorry I'm not familiar with CF hw colors, but I have a mini with the light ghw, they also released the gold hw. The difference is the light ghw is like a champagne color, to me the light ghw can look silver in different lighting and the gold is more of a vibrant yellow gold . Hth.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Arlene619 said:


> Sorry I'm not familiar with CF hw colors, but I have a mini with the light ghw, they also released the gold hw. The difference is the light ghw is like a champagne color, to me the light ghw can look silver in different lighting and the gold is more of a vibrant yellow gold . Hth.


Thanks.  I've seen the light gold on Dior and it is champagne like as well, very pale and not my dream. I just checked the receipt of my black caviar flap and it says "gold".  I'm so dissapointed - they skipped white caviar flap entirely last year - was so excited but SA says it states "light gold".  Oh well  waiting 2 years and guess it will now turn into a third.


----------



## Arlene619

whiteswan1010 said:


> Thanks.  I've seen the light gold on Dior and it is champagne like as well, very pale and not my dream. I just checked the receipt of my black caviar flap and it says "gold".  I'm so dissapointed - they skipped white caviar flap entirely last year - was so excited but SA says it states "light gold".  Oh well  waiting 2 years and guess it will now turn into a third.


Aw I'm sorry to hear that.[emoji20] I've been waiting for a red caviar mini, (the same shade as the 13C) I was excited when I heard they were releasing caviar minis this year, but I was very disappointed when I found out it's the washed caviar, big upset for me. Goodluck hun, I hope your perfect bag comes around soon!


----------



## Johnrene19

Hi purselovers,

I was hoping you could help me decide. Its my birthday next month and Im thinking of finally buying myself my very first chanel bag. I was thinking of getting a chanel reissue because ive just wanted it for so long and compared to the other chanel bags, i feel this one just suits me and my style best. 

The only dilemma I have is if I should buy it brand new or preloved. I dont mind either way its just the price difference is huge which really makes me think twice about spending my saved money. 

Although i also considered that if I buy brand new, I will be the first owner but im not really picky i have preowned bags aswell. Also I could pick the hardware that I want (rhw). 

The preloved one that im looking at is in black with gold hw and is selling more than half of the brand new one. I like gold but I just really love the RHW more. Which is why Im considering that as well.

Please help me. Which route should I take. 

Thanks a bunch [emoji8]


----------



## som2199@hotmail

whiteswan1010 said:


> Does anyone know if the classic flaps with gold hardware are called "light gold" or plain "gold"?  I just purchased the M/L flap in black caviar with gold hardware.
> Do they consider it "light gold"?  Thanks as  I plan on purchasing a white flap and SA says it said "light gold".  Confused!!



For seasonal pieces, such as square mini and rectangular mini, they will come in different color of gold hardware, for this season, the gold is light gold hardware. For classic sizes (flap) such m/l jumbo and small...their gold color is the normal rich gold for classic.


----------



## whiteswan1010

som2199@hotmail said:


> For seasonal pieces, such as square mini and rectangular mini, they will come in different color of gold hardware, for this season, the gold is light gold hardware. For classic sizes (flap) such m/l jumbo and small...their gold color is the normal rich gold for classic.


thank you so much for your reply.  I've never seen a classic flap other than "gold" either......but that SA says it states "light gold' on the picture in look book of the classic white jumbo.  He thinks as you do that it will come in "gold" . Fingers crossed  I have seen "light gold" reissue tho.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Oh and are you 100 percent positive on this??? I don't want to get my hopes up again.


----------



## k5ml3k

deltalady said:


> Etinceler Authentications will do it, only in person though. You'd have to send them the bag.



Gotcha, thank you so much!


----------



## Kc81287

Arlene619 said:


> Aw I'm sorry to hear that.[emoji20] I've been waiting for a red caviar mini, (the same shade as the 13C) I was excited when I heard they were releasing caviar minis this year, but I was very disappointed when I found out it's the washed caviar, big upset for me. Goodluck hun, I hope your perfect bag comes around soon!



What does washed caviar mean? I heard they're releasing rectangular minis in caviar too and was interested in it! Thx!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

som2199@hotmail said:


> I have around $6000ish budget(I sold my 2 square mini to put money towards this plan).
> I am (admittedly) indecisive and overwhelmed. This decision is emotional not logical at all and my husband doesn’t get me.
> I want the classic lambskin and GHW but also want an everyday bag.
> First I was going to just pull the plug and get caviar jumbo but then I deeply want the classic lambskin and GHW.
> 
> 
> Option 1.Should I go with rectangular mini in lambskin and GHW ( I have my name on waitlist) and Executive tote(and get Jumbo, maybe next year after I save up some more)?
> 
> Option 2.Just get Jumbo in Caviar with silver hardware(there goes my entire budget), as silver is better for everyday use and more casual?
> 
> Option 3.Medium in lambskin and GHW ( sacrifice the chance of having a crossbody bag)
> 
> Option 4.Just get a rectangle mini and get Jumbo next year(it is now $5500, price increase in November, is it legit?)
> 
> Option 5: Get jumbo in lambskin and GHW, big enough for everyday use, get the classic lambskin and GHW that I want. But isn’t it too delicate…and doesn’t hold its shape well and all the bad news people been talking about?
> 
> 
> My lifestyle right now is a working woman who work in the office most of the time, but may have to be a stay at home mom in the near future, should I get pregnant(could be anyday…hopefully soon..fingers crossed)
> 
> If you guys have pictures of you using any of these items, please share with me your pictures, your opinion, and/or your experience.
> 
> Or just stopping by and say Hi..that would help too J
> 
> This is going to be my first purchase in Chanel boutique!



Sounds like you really want a GHW jumbo in lamb. I would encourage you to get what you really want first (option 5). My question to you is if you really get a GHW jumbo in lamb, are you going to use it?

Also, what size can be an everyday bag for you? Do you carry a lot? I pack really light so a mini can be an everyday bag for me. [emoji4]

Good luck. Keep us posted on your decision. I was in the same boat when I started my collection. The only difference is I love the caviar look so much. It's been several years now and I only have one lamb in my collection. Lol [emoji307][emoji320]


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Johnrene19 said:


> Hi purselovers,
> 
> I was hoping you could help me decide. Its my birthday next month and Im thinking of finally buying myself my very first chanel bag. I was thinking of getting a chanel reissue because ive just wanted it for so long and compared to the other chanel bags, i feel this one just suits me and my style best.
> 
> The only dilemma I have is if I should buy it brand new or preloved. I dont mind either way its just the price difference is huge which really makes me think twice about spending my saved money.
> 
> Although i also considered that if I buy brand new, I will be the first owner but im not really picky i have preowned bags aswell. Also I could pick the hardware that I want (rhw).
> 
> The preloved one that im looking at is in black with gold hw and is selling more than half of the brand new one. I like gold but I just really love the RHW more. Which is why Im considering that as well.
> 
> Please help me. Which route should I take.
> 
> Thanks a bunch [emoji8]



I vote for buying new from the boutique. [emoji4]


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kc81287 said:


> What does washed caviar mean? I heard they're releasing rectangular minis in caviar too and was interested in it! Thx!



I am interested in upcoming mini's caviar as well and hope it will be regular caviar on new mini series of cruise...
I don't know how to describe well about "washed caviar" but to me it looked different from regular classic caviar, it's little bit more matt and soft in person by comparing to regular caviar. Hope that helps.


----------



## whiteswan1010

som2199@hotmail said:


> For seasonal pieces, such as square mini and rectangular mini, they will come in different color of gold hardware, for this season, the gold is light gold hardware. For classic sizes (flap) such m/l jumbo and small...their gold color is the normal rich gold for classic.


Just left the Chanel Store - the classic flaps do come in "light gold" -- SA showed me one in beige and it's a bit off silver, very pale champagne.  Says it will say "LG" instead of "G"...... Ayayaya,,  Looks like Cruise 2016-2017 will be a big light gold year.


----------



## Suzy Kasper

whiteswan1010 said:


> Just left the Chanel Store - the classic flaps do come in "light gold" -- SA showed me one in beige and it's a bit off silver, very pale champagne.  Says it will say "LG" instead of "G"...... Ayayaya,,  Looks like Cruise 2016-2017 will be a big light gold year.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Oran...808189?hash=item2a6efea37d:g:VmoAAOSwMtxXrLvT 
Selling very cheap


----------



## Suzy Kasper

Kc81287 said:


> What does washed caviar mean? I heard they're releasing rectangular minis in caviar too and was interested in it! Thx!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chanel...295582?hash=item2a6e7cbf1e:g:-8wAAOSwU-pXrL6~
Is this caviar and original Chanel selling very cheap  ?


----------



## whiteswan1010

Suzy Kasper said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chanel-Black-Classic-Caviar-Maxi-Flap-Bag-Shoulder-Handbag-with-certificate-/182242295582?hash=item2a6e7cbf1e:g:-8wAAOSwU





Suzy Kasper said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chanel...295582?hash=item2a6e7cbf1e:g:-8wAAOSwU-pXrL6~
> Is this caviar and original Chanel selling very cheap  ?


they don't even give proper dimensions for a "maxi" flap.  Looks like 2012 year.  IMO in not good condition, saggy.


----------



## TChip5

Suzy Kasper said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Oran...808189?hash=item2a6efea37d:g:VmoAAOSwMtxXrLvT
> Selling very cheap


It would be interesting if Ruko could authenticate it.


----------



## Suzy Kasper

TChip5 said:


> It would be interesting if Ruko could authenticate it.


The best part is he is saying its with certificate and if found fake he will bear all return .....he has good bags feedback like hermes , LV  and chanel too


----------



## Suzy Kasper

plzflyme2themoo said:


> I vote for buying new from the boutique. [emoji4]


I prefer buy reuse in good condition and later you can switch to New as reuse is again usable for other ...
I had good sale with them 2days delivery and bought 3 bags 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/prolenny/m....VmoAAOSwMtxXrLvT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## PRNCES.N

Hello Ladies!

I have a big dilemma, and would like to ask your advice. 
I'm dying for a chanel red bag (jumbo, caviar leather and silver hardware). I was looking for the summer collection one in chevron but no luck I can't find it, so I found this one pre loved, very good condition in 4,000 usd. But is series 14xxxx, that means from 2011?? 
My husband told me "if you are going to spend all that money in a bag, better wait and get it new"
I don't know what to do. Is it a good deal? Or should I wait for a new red? I just have couple days to decide, please help me [emoji24]
Here is a pic of the red I'm talking about , next to my jumbo in black 

Thank you !!


----------



## whiteswan1010

The year is 2010-2011.  Is that lambskin?  Agree with your husband wait and get a new red caviar


----------



## bh4me

PRNCES.N said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a big dilemma, and would like to ask your advice.
> I'm dying for a chanel red bag (jumbo, caviar leather and silver hardware). I was looking for the summer collection one in chevron but no luck I can't find it, so I found this one pre loved, very good condition in 4,000 usd. But is series 14xxxx, that means from 2011??
> My husband told me "if you are going to spend all that money in a bag, better wait and get it new"
> I don't know what to do. Is it a good deal? Or should I wait for a new red? I just have couple days to decide, please help me [emoji24]
> Here is a pic of the red I'm talking about , next to my jumbo in black
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> View attachment 3446588


I think you should try and find or wait for the one that you really want especially that your DH totally supports getting a new one


----------



## PRNCES.N

whiteswan1010 said:


> The year is 2010-2011.  Is that lambskin?  Agree with your husband wait and get a new red caviar



This is actually caviar, a very soft one and still puffy. 

Thank you so much for your advice!! [emoji5]


----------



## PRNCES.N

bh4me said:


> I think you should try and find or wait for the one that you really want especially that your DH totally supports getting a new one



Thank you so much for your advice [emoji5]


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I just purchased this bag. It's a very vintage piece therefore is not coming with the box or tag. Can anyone tell me if this is beige clair or just a darker shade of it? Thank you!


----------



## whiteswan1010

PRNCES.N said:


> This is actually caviar, a very soft one and still puffy.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice!! [emoji5]


Your welcome.  $4,000. for a 2011 year?  For that extra 1,500 plus tax you get a fresh new baby!


----------



## TChip5

PRNCES.N said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a big dilemma, and would like to ask your advice.
> I'm dying for a chanel red bag (jumbo, caviar leather and silver hardware). I was looking for the summer collection one in chevron but no luck I can't find it, so I found this one pre loved, very good condition in 4,000 usd. But is series 14xxxx, that means from 2011??
> My husband told me "if you are going to spend all that money in a bag, better wait and get it new"
> I don't know what to do. Is it a good deal? Or should I wait for a new red? I just have couple days to decide, please help me [emoji24]
> Here is a pic of the red I'm talking about , next to my jumbo in black
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> View attachment 3446588


Wait


----------



## som2199@hotmail

Is it true that the major price increase will be before or in November this year? I feel pressured into buying jumbo, I mean ...I need to save up few more months...but I'm getting scared of not knowing when the price may change.


----------



## ouikm

Buy Brand new.


----------



## whiteswan1010

som2199@hotmail said:


> Is it true that the major price increase will be before or in November this year? I feel pressured into buying jumbo, I mean ...I need to save up few more months...but I'm getting scared of not knowing when the price may change.


I'm not sure but I'm waitlisted for a white caviar flap coming out in November this year - price increase was not mentioned.  I'm in US.  Europe just increased earlier this year I believe.


----------



## Arlene619

Kc81287 said:


> What does washed caviar mean? I heard they're releasing rectangular minis in caviar too and was interested in it! Thx!


Sorry about the late response, pls don't take my word for it, but from what I've seen, washed caviar is  more matte, and less saturated in color, to me the colors look a bit faded. They are also a lot softer. Hth!


----------



## som2199@hotmail

whiteswan1010 said:


> I'm not sure but I'm waitlisted for a white caviar flap coming out in November this year - price increase was not mentioned.  I'm in US.  Europe just increased earlier this year I believe.


even crazier than that I heard some youtubers said it will be 20% especially on Jumbo, I'm never gonna be able to catch up on saving up.


----------



## whiteswan1010

som2199@hotmail said:


> even crazier than that I heard some youtubers said it will be 20% especially on Jumbo, I'm never gonna be able to catch up on saving up.


Don't believe it and don't worry.  I'm buying  the jumbo for cruise 2016-2017 and he took my financial information.  He quoted me same price $5,500.


----------



## Lolapopp

I just received this cute little thing but wonder how practical it is because it will not fit my phone or any phone for that matter. This is what our world is like now, can't be without our phones! [emoji4] it's a 9 series about 2005 and it's in excellent condition. What do you all think, is she a keeper for less than $700? I included a pic with my card case to show how small she is.


----------



## Arlene619

Lolapopp said:


> I just received this cute little thing but wonder how practical it is because it will not fit my phone or any phone for that matter. This is what our world is like now, can't be without our phones! [emoji4] it's a 9 series about 2005 and it's in excellent condition. What do you all think, is she a keeper for less than $700? I included a pic with my card case to show how small she is.
> View attachment 3447508
> View attachment 3447509


Wow what a cutie! Not practical at all but definitely gorgeous, personally I wouldn't want a bag if my phone won't fit in it, I hate carrying my phone, and I never put my phone in my pocket.


----------



## k5ml3k

Arlene619 said:


> Wow what a cutie! Not practical at all but definitely gorgeous, personally I wouldn't want a bag if my phone won't fit in it, I hate carrying my phone, and I never put my phone in my pocket.


+1, unfortunately


----------



## whiteswan1010

+2, save it for something else


----------



## Arlene619

Borrowed from pmoua on Chanel finds.. I would go for something like this, $1500, it fits in the 6plus, and can be worn crossbody and over the shoulder.


----------



## Lolapopp

Thanks everyone for responding with great advice. Will be returning asap! [emoji51]


----------



## Lolapopp

Arlene619 said:


> Borrowed from pmoua on Chanel finds.. I would go for something like this, $1500, it fits in the 6plus, and can be worn crossbody and over the shoulder.
> View attachment 3447721



Yes this is a much better option!


----------



## coivcte

Calling out to ladies who has purchased from Saks New York Chanel Boutique. I am about to make a purchase but was presented with a receipt by the Buyer which says item purchased from Saks 5th Avenue, 611 5th Ave, 10023 New York with a phone number +33 144507300. Is this genuine or should I be alarmed as the phone number is the France Chanel Boutique contact number?

Would anyone happen to have a Saks Fifth Avenue New York Chanel receipt for reference? But then the one I have is from year 2014..

I would appreciate any help or comment as soon as possible. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TChip5

coivcte said:


> Calling out to ladies who has purchased from Saks New York Chanel Boutique. I am about to make a purchase but was presented with a receipt by the Buyer which says item purchased from Saks 5th Avenue, 611 5th Ave, 10023 New York with a phone number +33 144507300. Is this genuine or should I be alarmed as the phone number is the France Chanel Boutique contact number?
> 
> Would anyone happen to have a Saks Fifth Avenue New York Chanel receipt for reference? But then the one I have is from year 2014..
> 
> I would appreciate any help or comment as soon as possible. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who is your Sales Associate? Contact him/her or phone the store.


----------



## Arlene619

coivcte said:


> Calling out to ladies who has purchased from Saks New York Chanel Boutique. I am about to make a purchase but was presented with a receipt by the Buyer which says item purchased from Saks 5th Avenue, 611 5th Ave, 10023 New York with a phone number +33 144507300. Is this genuine or should I be alarmed as the phone number is the France Chanel Boutique contact number?
> 
> Would anyone happen to have a Saks Fifth Avenue New York Chanel receipt for reference? But then the one I have is from year 2014..
> 
> I would appreciate any help or comment as soon as possible. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


One of  my Chanel purchases are from saks, but my receipt is at home, I can post when I'm home in a few hours. I would wait!!! I would not buy, especially since you're not sure.


----------



## FunBagz

coivcte said:


> Calling out to ladies who has purchased from Saks New York Chanel Boutique. I am about to make a purchase but was presented with a receipt by the Buyer which says item purchased from Saks 5th Avenue, 611 5th Ave, 10023 New York with a phone number +33 144507300. Is this genuine or should I be alarmed as the phone number is the France Chanel Boutique contact number?
> 
> Would anyone happen to have a Saks Fifth Avenue New York Chanel receipt for reference? But then the one I have is from year 2014..
> 
> I would appreciate any help or comment as soon as possible. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Receipts can easily be counterfeited, so you should not base the authenticity of the bag on the receipt regardless if it is consistent with other receipts.  Have the bag authenticated prior to purchase or after you receive it if it can be returned.  Good luck.


----------



## Arlene619

coivcte said:


> Calling out to ladies who has purchased from Saks New York Chanel Boutique. I am about to make a purchase but was presented with a receipt by the Buyer which says item purchased from Saks 5th Avenue, 611 5th Ave, 10023 New York with a phone number +33 144507300. Is this genuine or should I be alarmed as the phone number is the France Chanel Boutique contact number?
> 
> Would anyone happen to have a Saks Fifth Avenue New York Chanel receipt for reference? But then the one I have is from year 2014..
> 
> I would appreciate any help or comment as soon as possible. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's a copy of my receipt, ofcourse counterfeiters can replicate a receipt, but it's a definite red flag if it is a fake receipt. Hth.


----------



## JoeyLouis

TChip5 said:


> Who is your Sales Associate? Contact him/her or phone the store.


I've ordered from Saks, and it was the Saks phone number. Not Chanel in France. Sounds sketchy. But as others have said, don't rely solely on receipts or auth card as proof of authenticity.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone happen to have the SKU, UPC or item number for the current version of the medium black caviar Coco handle sold at Saks?


----------



## Roxall

Hi everyone!

I am doing a thesis about "luxury brands and their image on social media" for my Master in International Business.
Could you please fill out this survey? It takes only 5 min to fill it.
Thank you very much for your help! 

_N.B.: Please note that your responses will, of course, be anonymous_

Also, let me know if you'd like to have a chat about this subject with me. I would be happy to hear your opinion.


----------



## sharszn

Can anyone speak to owning a white Chanel bag? Are they easy to take care of (assuming it's caviar)?


----------



## oshi

hi all....
i will be travelling to Paris on Oct.
i'm wondering if Chanel Mini Square still available or not since i couldn't find that bag on Chanel website.


----------



## HannahMcC101

SympathyDuet said:


> It's been cold and very wet in NY. I hate that it gets dark already by 5pm. I can't wait for Spring!!!


It's like that in England - I love NY! Such a magical place.


----------



## k5ml3k

Can I get your opinions on these 2 bags? Which would you pick? Thanks!


----------



## Arlene619

k5ml3k said:


> Can I get your opinions on these 2 bags? Which would you pick? Thanks!
> View attachment 3457305
> 
> View attachment 3457306


Hands down the beige classic flap with silver hw[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## k5ml3k

Arlene619 said:


> Hands down the beige classic flap with silver hw[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



It's white [emoji85] would that change your decision? [emoji16]


----------



## baghagg

k5ml3k said:


> Can I get your opinions on these 2 bags? Which would you pick? Thanks!
> View attachment 3457305
> 
> View attachment 3457306


The white one is stunning!


----------



## k5ml3k

baghagg said:


> The white one is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## coivcte

FunBagz said:


> Receipts can easily be counterfeited, so you should not base the authenticity of the bag on the receipt regardless if it is consistent with other receipts.  Have the bag authenticated prior to purchase or after you receive it if it can be returned.  Good luck.





Arlene619 said:


> Here's a copy of my receipt, ofcourse counterfeiters can replicate a receipt, but it's a definite red flag if it is a fake receipt. Hth.





JoeyLouis said:


> I've ordered from Saks, and it was the Saks phone number. Not Chanel in France. Sounds sketchy. But as others have said, don't rely solely on receipts or auth card as proof of authenticity.



Thank you everyone for helping out! I didn't get notification that anyone has replied until I check back today. I really appreciate your help.
I did further research and found more indication that the bag is most likely a counterfeit and therefore did not proceed with the purchase.
It was a very stressful and bad experience.

I'm in search of the Old Medium size Boy bag in the Purple Iridescent leather from the 2016 Cruise Collection. Please do let me know if you ever see one out there. Thank you again!


----------



## Arlene619

k5ml3k said:


> It's white [emoji85] would that change your decision? [emoji16]


Oooh.. white ??.. I love the look of it.but I am too clumsy for white, it may end up looking beige.. I'm sure everyone else would be fine with white [emoji20]


----------



## ubo22

k5ml3k said:


> Can I get your opinions on these 2 bags? Which would you pick? Thanks!
> View attachment 3457305
> 
> View attachment 3457306


I like the second one with the shorter flap.  I've never really liked flap bags where the flap goes the full height of the bag.  That's why I've never had any interest in a boy bag.


----------



## gail13

Arlene619 said:


> Hands down the beige classic flap with silver hw[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



I love the white but would make sure it's not the sueded white..  Is this caviar or it it lambskin.


----------



## k5ml3k

Arlene619 said:


> Oooh.. white ??.. I love the look of it.but I am too clumsy for white, it may end up looking beige.. I'm sure everyone else would be fine with white [emoji20]



That's what I worry about. I want to be able to enjoy it without destroying it lol



ubo22 said:


> I like the second one with the shorter flap.  I've never really liked flap bags where the flap goes the full height of the bag.  That's why I've never had any interest in a boy bag.



I really do like the look for the classic flap...



gail13 said:


> I love the white but would make sure it's not the sueded white..  Is this caviar or it it lambskin.



It's lambskin, I believe...what is seeded white and why would that be bad? Just curious [emoji16]


----------



## gail13

k5ml3k said:


> That's what I worry about. I want to be able to enjoy it without destroying it lol
> 
> 
> 
> I really do like the look for the classic flap...
> 
> 
> 
> It's lambskin, I believe...what is seeded white and why would that be bad? Just curious [emoji16]



Sueded, it is hard to keep clean and the surface is like a magnet attracting dirt and dust.... this was in reference to caviar.


----------



## k5ml3k

gail13 said:


> Sueded, it is hard to keep clean and the surface is like a magnet attracting dirt and dust.... this was in reference to caviar.



Oh that makes perfect sense! Yes, this is lambskin based on the description. Thanks Gail!


----------



## Arlene619

k5ml3k said:


> That's what I worry about. I want to be able to enjoy it without destroying it lol
> 
> 
> 
> I really do like the look for the classic flap...
> 
> 
> 
> It's lambskin, I believe...what is seeded white and why would that be bad? Just curious [emoji16]



I know right? White is such a beautiful color on a bag, but not for me.


gail13 said:


> Sueded, it is hard to keep clean and the surface is like a magnet attracting dirt and dust.... this was in reference to caviar.


I can totally see that happening. I think it would wear better on darker colors.


----------



## greyskies

Hi everyone!. I'm not sure which thread this best goes under so hoping someone here can help me out!! Has anyone purchased from a boutique overseas and exchanged it for a different bag (so not for defect) in the States? Does Chanel policy allow that? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Luxlynx

Hello everyone. I just bought a bag in caviar for i would like to use the bag everyday and not be so afraid of scratches. 
But now when i unbox the bag i find a oh so small scratch/dot. My husband think i am crazy for even bring that dot up, but what do you think of it? Should i live with it or go back and ask for a new bag?


----------



## Arlene619

Luxlynx said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought a bag in caviar for i would like to use the bag everyday and not be so afraid of scratches.
> But now when i unbox the bag i find a oh so small scratch/dot. My husband think i am crazy for even bring that dot up, but what do you think of it? Should i live with it or go back and ask for a new bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462832


Hi, congrats on your classic flap! I would ask for another one, yes the scratch is small but the price you paid isn't. If another flap is available for exchange I would def ask for one. Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## auntynat

Luxlynx said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought a bag in caviar for i would like to use the bag everyday and not be so afraid of scratches.
> But now when i unbox the bag i find a oh so small scratch/dot. My husband think i am crazy for even bring that dot up, but what do you think of it? Should i live with it or go back and ask for a new bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462832



Hi, looks ok in the photo - but if you just bought it and it's bothering you then I would exchange it. Otherwise it may bother you forever and you will not get full enjoyment of owning such a beautiful Chanel...


----------



## Luxlynx

Thank you so much for your answers. I will call my SA tomorrow and ask for a new bag. 


Arlene619 said:


> Hi, congrats on your classic flap! I would ask for another one, yes the scratch is small but the price you paid isn't. If another flap is available for exchange I would def ask for one. Good luck. [emoji4]


 Thank you. Yes the price is high so i want a perfect bag from the start. 



auntynat said:


> Hi, looks ok in the photo - but if you just bought it and it's bothering you then I would exchange it. Otherwise it may bother you forever and you will not get full enjoyment of owning such a beautiful Chanel...


 You are so right, and it will bother me so i will take it back.


----------



## Arlene619

Luxlynx said:


> Thank you so much for your answers. I will call my SA tomorrow and ask for a new bag.
> Thank you. Yes the price is high so i want a perfect bag from the start.
> 
> You are so right, and it will bother me so i will take it back.


No problem, that would bother me too. I hope you get your exchange quickly! [emoji4]


----------



## Kaoli

Tu guys, I have question, do you have any news about Chanel Bag price increases? I want to purchase the Medium Boy Bag but I have a lot of expenses now so I though I will wait a little bit but I am worry that they will do price increases.


----------



## Luxlynx

Arlene619 said:


> No problem, that would bother me too. I hope you get your exchange quickly! [emoji4]


They fixed the bag and my SA was very helpful so i am happy!


----------



## Arlene619

Luxlynx said:


> They fixed the bag and my SA was very helpful so i am happy!


Yay I'm so happy for you! Was it a scratch on your bag?


----------



## JoeyLouis

Would you call this defective? Bought this gorgeous pink mini at the CDG airport. Apparently I was too excited to inspect it fully. Noticing that the seams have giant holes. I emailed them looking for a resolution. They said they can set up an appointment to inspect the bag to declare whether it is defective. Of course they're going to say it's not??

But is anyone else's bag like this, and are you okay with it? 

The lamb seems to be paper thin on this one. The yellow one I bought from 16C is so robust and sturdy. And no seams issue. 






Thanks,


----------



## ironic568

JoeyLouis said:


> Would you call this defective? Bought this gorgeous pink mini at the CDG airport. Apparently I was too excited to inspect it fully. Noticing that the seams have giant holes. I emailed them looking for a resolution. They said they can set up an appointment to inspect the bag to declare whether it is defective. Of course they're going to say it's not??
> 
> But is anyone else's bag like this, and are you okay with it?
> 
> The lamb seems to be paper thin on this one. The yellow one I bought from 16C is so robust and sturdy. And no seams issue.
> 
> View attachment 3466426
> 
> View attachment 3466427
> 
> 
> Thanks,


I've seen this issue on several flaps before, and I personally wouldn't be OK with it. Looks like they went through those holes with a giant needle. The leather have torn up a little too in those places. Any chance for a return, or exchange?


----------



## lshcat

I have a general Chanel purchase question. I have a potential buyer asking me about my receipt, I'm just curious about her reasoning, because she wrote "I want to see the reference number on the receipt match with the serial number." What is she talking about? I have never noticed a bag's serial number on any receipt of mine, although I'm not at home to double check but what could she possibly want with a transaction/cashier's reference no.? 2 year old bag. Can people match that somehow? Thanks!


----------



## JoeyLouis

lshcat said:


> I have a general Chanel purchase question. I have a potential buyer asking me about my receipt, I'm just curious about her reasoning, because she wrote "I want to see the reference number on the receipt match with the serial number." What is she talking about? I have never noticed a bag's serial number on any receipt of mine, although I'm not at home to double check but what could she possibly want with a transaction/cashier's reference no.? 2 year old bag. Can people match that somehow? Thanks!



I have seen the authenticity card S# printed as reference # on Chanel boutique receipts. I have not seen this on other dept store retailers.


----------



## lshcat

JoeyLouis said:


> I have seen the authenticity card S# printed as reference # on Chanel boutique receipts. I have not seen this on other dept store retailers.




Interesting, thank you. I have NM receipts so that makes sense!


----------



## whiteswan1010

lshcat said:


> I have a general Chanel purchase question. I have a potential buyer asking me about my receipt, I'm just curious about her reasoning, because she wrote "I want to see the reference number on the receipt match with the serial number." What is she talking about? I have never noticed a bag's serial number on any receipt of mine, although I'm not at home to double check but what could she possibly want with a transaction/cashier's reference no.? 2 year old bag. Can people match that somehow? Thanks!


If you bought the bag at a  freestanding  Chanel store then the serial number will be on the receipt. (it is on mine).  I just bought another Chanel from Saks Fifth Avenue and the serial number is not on the receipt (so I made sure to keep the original tag with the authenticity card)  That is why she is asking. Hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## lshcat

whiteswan1010 said:


> If you bought the bag at a  freestanding  Chanel store then the serial number will be on the receipt. (it is on mine).  I just bought another Chanel from Saks Fifth Avenue and the serial number is not on the receipt (so I made sure to keep the original tag with the authenticity card)  That is why she is asking. Hope this helps answer your question.




Thanks much, no Chanel in my state I've always ordered through dept. store.. good to know!


----------



## nashpoo

SO BUMMED! my mom went to vegas to hunt for a chanel flap. they have ZERO in stock


----------



## JoeyLouis

ironic568 said:


> I've seen this issue on several flaps before, and I personally wouldn't be OK with it. Looks like they went through those holes with a giant needle. The leather have torn up a little too in those places. Any chance for a return, or exchange?



I took it to a US boutique - after several emails and phone calls to Paris boutique, they finally set me up with someone at the US boutique. Of course, I got the whole "this is not defective, this is hand stitched variance" story.

They offered even exchange, but they basically had no stock of rectangular mini. They also do not have this color @US boutiques, so they're going to refund me.  They're still sorting out some paperwork for the refund, but they have my bag. So... to be continued.


----------



## harpwing

sweet_t said:


> I'm I crazy if I was to buy this preowned classic caviar woc almost the same price as a new one?  Should I just wait...I been wanting a red one for so long.


Love the colour of red! It is beautiful!


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

Hi dolls, I need some help to decide... I have a black lambskin mini flap and a Boy woc in red, and now I really want to get a white Chanel...but I can't decide if I should get a small white Boy or another mini flap in white....any advices??? Thanks!


----------



## harpwing

Mei Kuan Im said:


> Hi dolls, I need some help to decide... I have a black lambskin mini flap and a Boy woc in red, and now I really want to get a white Chanel...but I can't decide if I should get a small white Boy or another mini flap in white....any advices??? Thanks!


I personally love the flap bags and it suits my style better! But both would be lovely! Good luck!


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

harpwing said:


> I personally love the flap bags and it suits my style better! But both would be lovely! Good luck!


Thank you dear for your advice!


----------



## Love Paris City

Hi everyone, I need your help and advice! Would you trade / sell by $3800 for the bag that costed $5000?? Because the bag is not useful in dairy and have not used and will not use. Is it still ok or bad deal or too low price? for make fund / trade for new bag? Thank you i really appreciate for your help, opinions and advice.


----------



## Arlene619

Love Paris City said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help and advice! Would you trade / sell by $3800 for the bag that costed $5000?? Because the bag is not useful in dairy and have not used and will not use. Is it still ok or bad deal or too low price? for make fund / trade for new bag? Thank you i really appreciate for your help, opinions and advice.



I requested a quote from fashionphile in the beginning of the year for my Chanel boy bag from 14B (2014)Black Caviar with rhw, they quoted me $2600. I paid $4200+tax for it Loll, I understand they need to make money but that bag had absolutely no signs of wear and that bag was in high demand. I decided to keep it.

I think it all depends on the condition, the demand for the bag and how old it is. Could you post a pic of your bag?


----------



## Love Paris City

Arlene619 said:


> I requested a quote from fashionphile in the beginning of the year for my Chanel boy bag from 14B (2014)Black Caviar with rhw, they quoted me $2600. I paid $4200+tax for it Loll, I understand they need to make money but that bag had absolutely no signs of wear and that bag was in high demand. I decided to keep it.
> 
> I think it all depends on the condition, the demand for the bag and how old it is. Could you post a pic of your bag?


Thanks so much for your response. That's too low.... I understand why you kept it! are you using the boy bag after you decided to keep it? 
Sorry I am not at home and don't have pic to post. I have a few lists for new bags i really want and will use more. If not use the bag, better to sell and fund for new bag even that is low price to trade....? i dont know what to do anymore....decisions decisions.....


----------



## Arlene619

Love Paris City said:


> Thanks so much for your response. That's too low.... I understand why you kept it! are you using the boy bag after you decided to keep it?
> Sorry I am not at home and don't have pic to post. I have a few lists for new bags i really want and will use more. If not use the bag, better to sell and fund for new bag even that is low price to trade....? i dont know what to do anymore....decisions decisions.....


Yes, I don't know why I even thought of selling it. I'm using it right now. The one I really want to sell is my lambskin boy, it feels so Luxe but too delicate for me. No worries, it's up to you to decide what you want to sell your bag for, it's always a good idea to start high, you can always bring the price down a bit. What platform are you planning to sell on?


----------



## UpTime

Love Paris City said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help and advice! Would you trade / sell by $3800 for the bag that costed $5000?? Because the bag is not useful in dairy and have not used and will not use. Is it still ok or bad deal or too low price? for make fund / trade for new bag? Thank you i really appreciate for your help, opinions and advice.


Hi there, trust me you r not alone. I can say almost all of us go through this. I would say sell it if you are so sure that you wont use it in the future then when it sits in the closet saving you from "realized loss" by having "unrealized loss", if you know what I mean. I see myself having a problem that if I already stop interesting in something, I dont have a passion for that anymore. Once I dont like the bag, I can't make myself wearing it. So I rather let it go for a loss and find happiness where else than carry on a baggage. I sold few for huge loss but I regret none of the sell so far. 

So, how you feel for the bag is what matter. If you dont love it anymore, let it go, someone else will give it love. Cheers [emoji257]


----------



## harpwing

Love Paris City said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help and advice! Would you trade / sell by $3800 for the bag that costed $5000?? Because the bag is not useful in dairy and have not used and will not use. Is it still ok or bad deal or too low price? for make fund / trade for new bag? Thank you i really appreciate for your help, opinions and advice.


If it was me, I would sell it due to low usage and I don't like things just sitting there. Just my opinion! Good luck !


----------



## SoLoveCC

Hi! I'm new here. 

Do you mind to share what's the 15C, 16K ...etc represented? 

In Hong Kong, we match the year of production of a CC item from the first two digits of the CC card, e.g., right now in year 2016 is 23. 

Also, have anyone heard that CC would have any bags or SLG is purple caviar? 

Thanks!


----------



## sweetiepie2209

which would you choose as a more classic/go-with-everything bag -- a black quilted Boy with RHW and the new leather lock, or a black chevron Boy with the new light gold hardware (both are old medium calfskin)?


----------



## Arlene619

sweetiepie2209 said:


> which would you choose as a more classic/go-with-everything bag -- a black quilted Boy with RHW and the new leather lock, or a black chevron Boy with the new light gold hardware (both are old medium calfskin)?


I would go for the classic quilt with rhw. If I had the choice I would choose silver or rhw over gold.


----------



## lolalein

Silver


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Mei Kuan Im said:


> Hi dolls, I need some help to decide... I have a black lambskin mini flap and a Boy woc in red, and now I really want to get a white Chanel...but I can't decide if I should get a small white Boy or another mini flap in white....any advices??? Thanks!


Mini Flap for sure


----------



## LanaDelPayme

Hey dolls, 
Classic Flap or birkin? Since this is the Chanel Thread i think I know what the answer will be, haha


----------



## Arlene619

Birkins are beautiful !! But I can't deal with a hand carry only bag.. So you know I will say a Chanel cf. lol [emoji4]


----------



## Apollo-1

Nat said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum!
> 
> So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


And It's great to be here!


----------



## jchen815

sweetiepie2209 said:


> which would you choose as a more classic/go-with-everything bag -- a black quilted Boy with RHW and the new leather lock, or a black chevron Boy with the new light gold hardware (both are old medium calfskin)?



I would pick the black chevron boy with LGHW. it really depends on preference. I personally dislike RHW.


----------



## jchen815

SoLoveCC said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> Do you mind to share what's the 15C, 16K ...etc represented?
> 
> In Hong Kong, we match the year of production of a CC item from the first two digits of the CC card, e.g., right now in year 2016 is 23.
> 
> Also, have anyone heard that CC would have any bags or SLG is purple caviar?
> 
> Thanks!



the number represents a year, and the letter represents which season.
Example:
15C = Bag was made in 2015, for cruise line.
16K = Bag was made in 2016 for fall/winter act 2

I have seen a mini in purple, don't remember if its caviar though.


----------



## jchen815

Love Paris City said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help and advice! Would you trade / sell by $3800 for the bag that costed $5000?? Because the bag is not useful in dairy and have not used and will not use. Is it still ok or bad deal or too low price? for make fund / trade for new bag? Thank you i really appreciate for your help, opinions and advice.




I would not sell. I personally would not want to loose that money. Unless you need money right now, I would consider letting it sit for a few more months to see if you can get more. But like others have said, it also depends on the condition, how popular the style is, etc.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

SoLoveCC said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> Do you mind to share what's the 15C, 16K ...etc represented?
> 
> In Hong Kong, we match the year of production of a CC item from the first two digits of the CC card, e.g., right now in year 2016 is 23.
> 
> Also, have anyone heard that CC would have any bags or SLG is purple caviar?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, they had bags and SLGs in purple caviar earlier in this season (cardholders, minis, flaps)


----------



## SoLoveCC

CaribeanQueen said:


> Yes, they had bags and SLGs in purple caviar earlier in this season (cardholders, minis, flaps)


Oh ... I miss the good things again


----------



## aa12

does anyone know if there are GSTs still available in the UK?


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

jchen815 said:


> the number represents a year, and the letter represents which season.
> Example:
> 15C = Bag was made in 2015, for cruise line.
> 16K = Bag was made in 2016 for fall/winter act 2
> 
> I have seen a mini in purple, don't remember if its caviar though.


And do you know what does 16B means?


----------



## Arlene619

Mei Kuan Im said:


> And do you know what does 16B means?


I know the 16 stands for the year but Not sure what the B means, but I purchased my 16B mini on June 21,2016.


----------



## bubbletrouble

Mei Kuan Im said:


> And do you know what does 16B means?





Arlene619 said:


> I know the 16 stands for the year but Not sure what the B means, but I purchased my 16B mini on June 21,2016.



B stands for Fall Act 1


----------



## mlsv

Has anyone seen or heard anything about Chanel's University bag? Has anyone seen it in person?
https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-cc-university-bag/
I saw it on the bragmybag website but haven't been able to go to a Chanel boutique yet. I'm already in love with it though!
Photos: courtesy of Bragmybag


----------



## CaribeanQueen

mlsv said:


> Has anyone seen or heard anything about Chanel's University bag? Has anyone seen it in person?
> https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-cc-university-bag/
> I saw it on the bragmybag website but haven't been able to go to a Chanel boutique yet. I'm already in love with it though!
> Photos: courtesy of Bragmybag



The boutique has them.  I really like the navy one and tried it on too [emoji4]


----------



## mlsv

CaribeanQueen said:


> The boutique has them.  I really like the navy one and tried it on too [emoji4]



Oh the blue one is at the top of the list! How was it?


----------



## Real Authentication

Ooh lovely! Have not seen in person yet but those colors are quite yummie!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

mlsv said:


> Oh the blue one is at the top of the list! How was it?



I really like it but I am trying not to add bags without getting rid of something else.

It fits quite abit, and can be worn crossbody.  I think the navy is the best of all 3 colors


----------



## aa12

has anyone seen this bag in person? What does everyone think? Is it too delicate?


----------



## UpTime

Girls, any of you have this one? Please share if iphone plus fit in?


----------



## FunBagz

UpTime said:


> Girls, any of you have this one? Please share if iphone plus fit in?



I saw this in black over the weekend at the Chanel Boutique in Bal Harbour Shops.  Not sure what it fits.


----------



## UpTime

FunBagz said:


> I saw this in black over the weekend at the Chanel Boutique in Bal Harbour Shops.  Not sure what it fits.


Thanks


----------



## nashpoo

UpTime said:


> Thanks



this one is similiar in style and fits a 7 plus. Sorry I'm not 100 percent sure if it's the same size as the one you posted!


----------



## UpTime

nashpoo said:


> this one is similiar in style and fits a 7 plus. Sorry I'm not 100 percent sure if it's the same size as the one you posted!



Thank you, yes it is exact same size. Thank for sharing the video, it helps a lot


----------



## nashpoo

Saw this on Instagram. But I think it's fake..? The zipper looks odd. But a light pink chevron with matte gold hardware would be stunning!!


----------



## jchen815

nashpoo said:


> Saw this on Instagram. But I think it's fake..? The zipper looks odd. But a light pink chevron with matte gold hardware would be stunning!!
> View attachment 3512551
> View attachment 3512552
> View attachment 3512553



Gorgeous color and hw combo! It's definitely fake, hopefully Chanel will make this combo in the future! [emoji324]


----------



## nashpoo

jchen815 said:


> Gorgeous color and hw combo! It's definitely fake, hopefully Chanel will make this combo in the future! [emoji324]





Oh my gosh, you really think it's fake??!! [emoji22]She's posting a ton of pictures of it! I wish it was real bahah


----------



## jchen815

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3513006
> 
> Oh my gosh, you really think it's fake??!! [emoji22]She's posting a ton of pictures of it! I wish it was real bahah



Actually, I could be wrong. It's a gorgeous bag, maybe vintage? But once u pointed out the zipper, I noticed. Maybe her zipper pill was replaced? The pics are not zoomed in enough to tell details [emoji12]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

UpTime said:


> Girls, any of you have this one? Please share if iphone plus fit in?



there are a few youtube videos where people do reveals and what fits in. i did see a girl put in her gigantic phone


----------



## UpTime

ccbaggirl89 said:


> there are a few youtube videos where people do reveals and what fits in. i did see a girl put in her gigantic phone


Thank you. I ordered & it is on the way to me yay [emoji13]


----------



## Arlene619

UpTime said:


> Thank you. I ordered & it is on the way to me yay [emoji13]


It's so cuute!!! Pls reveal when you receive it. [emoji173]


----------



## UpTime

Arlene619 said:


> It's so cuute!!! Pls reveal when you receive it. [emoji173]


I will do Arlene. In the mean time, check out TraceySH she revealed with many pictures 

http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/954816/


----------



## LuxuryHill

For those in the UK, Chanel prices went up again on Nov 1st by 10% I believe. Jumbo is about £4,300 and med/large is just over £4K. Think it's the 3rd or 4th increase this year.


----------



## March786

LuxuryHill said:


> For those in the UK, Chanel prices went up again on Nov 1st by 10% I believe. Jumbo is about £4,300 and med/large is just over £4K. Think it's the 3rd or 4th increase this year.



Yes that's correct, as you can imagine some of us are very saddened by this [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## JoeyLouis

This is horrible, as it's not like U.K. Residents are making any more money!!


----------



## UpTime

March786 said:


> Yes that's correct, as you can imagine some of us are very saddened by this [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


Im sorry to hear. [emoji30]


----------



## XCCX

Hello ladies..

So I was in a restaurant and i spilled a few drops of hot sauce on my Chanel caviar jumbo.. it came on part of the chain and small area on the back of the bag (honestly the area was so small and the drops very few).. my first reaction was to spill little bit of water over the chain so that it washes in between and no residue remains between the leather and metal part of the chain then i used alcohol free baby wipes all over.. do you think this is good enough? The bag looks clean and fine but I'm just concerned about the vinegar in the sauce.. I'm also worried about that some residue is still stuck on the stitches [emoji85] I'm paranoid! I keep on checking and smelling the bag!

Please help!


----------



## Arlene619

xactreality said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> So I was in a restaurant and i spilled a few drops of hot sauce on my Chanel caviar jumbo.. it came on part of the chain and small area on the back of the bag (honestly the area was so small and the drops very few).. my first reaction was to spill little bit of water over the chain so that it washes in between and no residue remains between the leather and metal part of the chain then i used alcohol free baby wipes all over.. do you think this is good enough? The bag looks clean and fine but I'm just concerned about the vinegar in the sauce.. I'm also worried about that some residue is still stuck on the stitches [emoji85] I'm paranoid! I keep on checking and smelling the bag!
> 
> Please help!



Did you dry the areas that you splashed with water? If it happened a few days ago and it still looks good then I think you're fine. [emoji4]  I splashed some soy sauce on my caviar boy,( I was getting too aggressive with the soy sauce lol)  I just wet my napkin with water and dabbed it and made sure it was dry, I was also worried about the smell, I didn't want my bag smelling like soy sauce. When I got home I used the cadillac conditioner, (I use it every once in a while) and checked it the next day and it was fine.


----------



## XCCX

Arlene619 said:


> Did you dry the areas that you splashed with water? If it happened a few days ago and it still looks good then I think you're fine. [emoji4]  I splashed some soy sauce on my caviar boy,( I was getting too aggressive with the soy sauce lol)  I just wet my napkin with water and dabbed it and made sure it was dry, I was also worried about the smell, I didn't want my bag smelling like soy sauce. When I got home I used the cadillac conditioner, (I use it every once in a while) and checked it the next day and it was fine.



Thank you for replying!

Yes I did dry it and I'm assuming the water won't leave stains since my bag is caviar?

The bag now looks ok honestly it's just my obsessive brain that can not stop thinking/worrying! You think the stitches are fine too? Lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

jchen815 said:


> Actually, I could be wrong. It's a gorgeous bag, maybe vintage? But once u pointed out the zipper, I noticed. Maybe her zipper pill was replaced? The pics are not zoomed in enough to tell details [emoji12]



Looks fake to me too!


----------



## Arlene619

xactreality said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> Yes I did dry it and I'm assuming the water won't leave stains since my bag is caviar?
> 
> The bag now looks ok honestly it's just my obsessive brain that can not stop thinking/worrying! You think the stitches are fine too? Lol



Yes they should be fine, that happened to my bag a few months ago, so far so good. No I totally understand, your bag is expensive and you don't want it ruined by hot sauce! I freaking stained the interior of my Neverfull the first time i used it. Urghhh I know NOW to never leave a bag of chips in my bag, I got most of the grease stain out but its still there, I'm so dumb. 

It doesn't hurt to use a damp towel to dab the stitching, I would hate for my bag to lose its leather smell and be replaced with hot sauce lol.


----------



## XCCX

Arlene619 said:


> Yes they should be fine, that happened to my bag a few months ago, so far so good. No I totally understand, your bag is expensive and you don't want it ruined by hot sauce! I freaking stained the interior of my Neverfull the first time i used it. Urghhh I know NOW to never leave a bag of chips in my bag, I got most of the grease stain out but its still there, I'm so dumb.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to use a damp towel to dab the stitching, I would hate for my bag to lose its leather smell and be replaced with hot sauce lol.



Thank you so much for re-assuring me! I did use gentle baby wipes.. i hope it's perfectly fine


----------



## Arlene619

xactreality said:


> Thank you so much for re-assuring me! I did use gentle baby wipes.. i hope it's perfectly fine


No problem hun![emoji38] [emoji173]


----------



## Arlene619

Have any of you ladies seen this boy before?? I have never.


----------



## cat1967

Hello Ladies!  Those GST owners, could you tell me if you are happy with your bag?  I was thinking of purchasing a preloved but since I cannot see it IRL here in my country, I would like to know how you have used yours.
Thank you in advance


----------



## UpTime

xactreality said:


> Thank you so much for re-assuring me! I did use gentle baby wipes.. i hope it's perfectly fine


I like Arlene mentioned of cadilac conditioner. It is a great one to use & nice to have it handy in the house. Hope your bag is fine


----------



## XCCX

UpTime said:


> I like Arlene mentioned of cadilac conditioner. It is a great one to use & nice to have it handy in the house. Hope your bag is fine



I will try to find it.. I've read they have wipes too? Any feedback?


----------



## UpTime

xactreality said:


> I will try to find it.. I've read they have wipes too? Any feedback?


Wipes of cadillac conditioner? I dont know they have such a thing but im ok it the liquid one & kirkland baby wipes.


----------



## XCCX

UpTime said:


> Wipes of cadillac conditioner? I dont know they have such a thing but im ok it the liquid one & kirkland baby wipes.



I think I'll order it and see how it works!

I much prefer the wipes as they are easy to use with no mess!


----------



## Arlene619

xactreality said:


> I think I'll order it and see how it works!
> 
> I much prefer the wipes as they are easy to use with no mess!
> 
> View attachment 3518179


I have these too! Yes they work, too. I prefer the cadillac lotion, but these are perfect for quick cleaning.[emoji4]


----------



## XCCX

Arlene619 said:


> I have these too! Yes they work, too. I prefer the cadillac lotion, but these are perfect for quick cleaning.[emoji4]



I'm searching for them and only found it available at Nordstrom website.. they ship overseas but the fees are triple the amount of the product! 

Any idea where else I can find them?


----------



## UpTime

xactreality said:


> I'm searching for them and only found it available at Nordstrom website.. they ship overseas but the fees are triple the amount of the product!
> 
> Any idea where else I can find them?


Oh shipping is so expensive. Thanks for sharing the wipe


----------



## deltalady

cat1967 said:


> Hello Ladies!  Those GST owners, could you tell me if you are happy with your bag?  I was thinking of purchasing a preloved but since I cannot see it IRL here in my country, I would like to know how you have used yours.
> Thank you in advance



I love my GST! Head over to the GST thread also. You may get better insight there.


----------



## Arlene619

xactreality said:


> I'm searching for them and only found it available at Nordstrom website.. they ship overseas but the fees are triple the amount of the product!
> 
> Any idea where else I can find them?


I've seen the cadillac condtioner on amazon, sorry I haven't seen the handbag wipes on there. I purchased both on Nordstroms.


----------



## XCCX

Arlene619 said:


> I've seen the cadillac condtioner on amazon, sorry I haven't seen the handbag wipes on there. I purchased both on Nordstroms.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Arlene619

xactreality said:


> Thanks for the info


No problem


----------



## luprisu

Has anyone heard of a black chevron jumbo in lambskin and light gold hardware that supposedly was part of the cruise collection?. All I see is a black chevron but with ruthenium hardware.


----------



## UpTime

Yes, Neiman ordered it for cruise. BG has it too. Came in WOC, Med & jumbo flap. Chanel boutique has it in mini


----------



## luprisu

UpTime said:


> Yes, Neiman ordered it for cruise. BG has it too. Came in WOC, Med & jumbo flap. Chanel boutique has it in mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519415
> View attachment 3519416


Thank you so much for the pictures, do you know when NM will have the one on the top picture?


----------



## luprisu

UpTime said:


> Yes, Neiman ordered it for cruise. BG has it too. Came in WOC, Med & jumbo flap. Chanel boutique has it in mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519415
> View attachment 3519416


Also, Do you have anyone SA in BG that can help me find one?


----------



## UpTime

luprisu said:


> Also, Do you have anyone SA in BG that can help me find one?


I PM you


----------



## UpTime

luprisu said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures, do you know when NM will have the one on the top picture?


It was out last week I think. My local SA sold it before I could see.


----------



## Beatriz_93

Hello ladies!

I'm going to NYC in a few days and I really hope I can find a square mini. I'm planning to go to the Chanel boutique, but I know that there are other stores that also sell Chanel (like BG). My question is: is it easier to find square minis in the Chanel boutique than in the department stores? And should I call in advance and ask if there's a waiting list? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## aa12

does anyone know where I can find this bag


----------



## aa12




----------



## UpTime

Beatriz_93 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm going to NYC in a few days and I really hope I can find a square mini. I'm planning to go to the Chanel boutique, but I know that there are other stores that also sell Chanel (like BG). My question is: is it easier to find square minis in the Chanel boutique than in the department stores? And should I call in advance and ask if there's a waiting list?
> 
> Thanks in advance [emoji2]


Depend on the availability. You know mini has a long waitlist everywhere every store, so it is up to your luck if you can walk in a store finding there is one available, which rarely happens. Good luck and have fun hunting it.


----------



## XCCX

I was watching a camel caviar old medium boy on fashionphile (just out of curiosity) and someone just purchased it..

I always wonder when something like this happens weather the person who bought the item is actually a tpfer.. I feel we - the members here - just rule Chanel world! lol


----------



## Arlene619

xactreality said:


> I was watching a camel caviar old medium boy on fashionphile (just out of curiosity) and someone just purchased it..
> 
> I always wonder when something like this happens weather the person who bought the item is actually a tpfer.. I feel we - the members here - just rule Chanel world! lol



Yup, well said! [emoji108][emoji3]


----------



## Angelicy

I was so excited to get this square mini! Absolutely love the subtle lghw and finely grained caviar from cruise 2017 collection.


----------



## bonelda

Hi all - just looking for some opinions. Would you ever buy the same bag, same size - but in a different color?


----------



## FunBagz

bonelda said:


> Hi all - just looking for some opinions. Would you ever buy the same bag, same size - but in a different color?



Yes!  I have many and I think a lot of other TPFers do as well.  

2 chevron calf old medium boys
2 quilted old medium boys
2 M/L Classic Flaps
3 minis

No regrets and will likely get more.  If you like the style of a bag, I see no reason not to get it in different colors!


----------



## bonelda

Thanks for your input!


----------



## UpTime

bonelda said:


> Hi all - just looking for some opinions. Would you ever buy the same bag, same size - but in a different color?


It is not easy to find a bag that suits you well, like the length of the trap, the volum that fit your daily stuff, the closure that wont bug you, the shape of the bag that wont make you look shorter etc....if I find one that I love, I wouldnt mind to get more colors of it knowing I love it for sure. 


FunBagz said:


> Yes!  I have many and I think a lot of other TPFers do as well.
> 
> 2 chevron calf old medium boys
> 2 quilted old medium boys
> 2 M/L Classic Flaps
> 3 minis
> 
> No regrets and will likely get more.  If you like the style of a bag, I see no reason not to get it in different colors!


so agree


----------



## bonelda

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Arlene619

bonelda said:


> Hi all - just looking for some opinions. Would you ever buy the same bag, same size - but in a different color?


Yes ofcourse! I bought the same exact rectangle minis but in different hw color. [emoji4]


----------



## kewlada

hello! i'm new to tpf and would like some opinions. i'm thinking which bag should i get for my next chanel.. i can't decide if i shd go for the classic or seasonal pieces? would you all prefer classic or seasonal pieces? am in a dilemma as classic is so classy! and yet, seasonal gives that "one and only feel" as it won't be so common on the streets. hope to have some advice !!


----------



## Arlene619

kewlada said:


> hello! i'm new to tpf and would like some opinions. i'm thinking which bag should i get for my next chanel.. i can't decide if i shd go for the classic or seasonal pieces? would you all prefer classic or seasonal pieces? am in a dilemma as classic is so classy! and yet, seasonal gives that "one and only feel" as it won't be so common on the streets. hope to have some advice !!


Hi welcome to tpf .[emoji4] I'd say go for which design attracts to you most! My little collections consists of both classic and seasonal. Do you have an idea of what type of bag you want?


----------



## kewlada

Arlene619 said:


> Hi welcome to tpf .[emoji4] I'd say go for which design attracts to you most! My little collections consists of both classic and seasonal. Do you have an idea of what type of bag you want?



i have got a gst, a boy and a seasonal woc from fall2016/17 collection. i was thinking if i shd get something seasonal from cruise2017 or get a classic flap bag or 2.55 reissue.. but am in such a dilemma as i love all chanel bags! but not rich enough to get all


----------



## XCCX

bonelda said:


> Hi all - just looking for some opinions. Would you ever buy the same bag, same size - but in a different color?



Absolutely if the style/size is working for me!


----------



## luprisu

Hi everyone! 
I have a dilemma, my first Chanel was a black jumbo in caviar/SHW. I then purchased a M/L in black lamb/GHW and fell in love with lambskin. Would it be too crazy to get another black jumbo in lambskin/SHW? Essentially is the same bag but different leathers. I thought about selling my caviar one but it was my first piece and I wear it more casually. I could use my lambskin one for dressier outfits. Getting it in gold doesn't appeal to me since I'm a silver type of gal and already have a M/L in gold. Thoughts?


----------



## Arlene619

luprisu said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a dilemma, my first Chanel was a black jumbo in caviar/SHW. I then purchased a M/L in black lamb/GHW and fell in love with lambskin. Would it be too crazy to get another black jumbo in lambskin/SHW? Essentially is the same bag but different leathers. I thought about selling my caviar one but it was my first piece and I wear it more casually. I could use my lambskin one for dressier outfits. Getting it in gold doesn't appeal to me since I'm a silver type of gal and already have a M/L in gold. Thoughts?


If I had the money I would definitely do that! I'm a shw gal too so I totally get it! [emoji4]


----------



## k5ml3k

Question for you all, two boy bags. Same everything except one is from France and the other from Italy but bc of taxes, the one from Italy is cheaper. Which would you pick?


----------



## Arlene619

k5ml3k said:


> Question for you all, two boy bags. Same everything except one is from France and the other from Italy but bc of taxes, the one from Italy is cheaper. Which would you pick?


It depends on how much cheaper ... [emoji4] if it's a $50 difference I'll go with MIF, if the savings are in the hundreds I'll take MII .


----------



## Ceeyahd

k5ml3k said:


> Question for you all, two boy bags. Same everything except one is from France and the other from Italy but bc of taxes, the one from Italy is cheaper. Which would you pick?



I don't have answer to your question, I do have a question... Why would a Chanel bag in the same style and leather be made in two different countries?


----------



## Josieshear

View attachment 3526782
View attachment 3526783


So I've been saving up to buy the Medium classic flap in Caviar with gold hw. 
However it's recently gone up to £3,990, my question is, is it worth it? 
I've always wanted this bag but for me, that's a hell of a lot of money. So I'm not sure if I can justify that spend on just one handbag, when I could buy a chopard necklace, a moncler coat, a Louis bag and still have the best part of £700. 
I need your advice what would you do? 
Love xxx


----------



## Arlene619

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3526782
> View attachment 3526783
> 
> 
> So I've been saving up to buy the Medium classic flap in Caviar with gold hw.
> However it's recently gone up to £3,990, my question is, is it worth it?
> I've always wanted this bag but for me, that's a hell of a lot of money. So I'm not sure if I can justify that spend on just one handbag, when I could buy a chopard necklace, a moncler coat, a Louis bag and still have the best part of £700.
> I need your advice what would you do?
> Love xxx



Yes tough decision.. even with the price increases, I would go for the flap, that's just me. Goodluck on your decision.  [emoji4]


----------



## Rainbowfish85

bonelda said:


> Hi all - just looking for some opinions. Would you ever buy the same bag, same size - but in a different color?


Yes definitely!!


----------



## missmetal

I've done some searching on this forum, but haven't seen a clear conversation about the new Wallet on a Chain's short strap length and how it can be used as a wristlet. Does anyone have more info on the WOC's short strap length?


----------



## balanceinheels

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3526782
> View attachment 3526783
> 
> 
> So I've been saving up to buy the Medium classic flap in Caviar with gold hw.
> However it's recently gone up to £3,990, my question is, is it worth it?
> I've always wanted this bag but for me, that's a hell of a lot of money. So I'm not sure if I can justify that spend on just one handbag, when I could buy a chopard necklace, a moncler coat, a Louis bag and still have the best part of £700.
> I need your advice what would you do?
> Love xxx



It's worth it in my opinion.  Mine is my statement piece.  It makes me feel good just to look at it but especially to carry it.  It'll be relevant forever.


----------



## Arlene619

missmetal said:


> I've done some searching on this forum, but haven't seen a clear conversation about the new Wallet on a Chain's short strap length and how it can be used as a wristlet. Does anyone have more info on the WOC's short strap length?


Whoa.... they changed the length of the chain on the woc??


----------



## Angelicy

I just bought the 17C Caviar Square Mini few days ago and spotted this! It's like the thread sticking out. Is this common and how can I fix it? Super torn rn


----------



## Arlene619

Angelicy said:


> I just bought the 17C Caviar Square Mini few days ago and spotted this! It's like the thread sticking out. Is this common and how can I fix it? Super torn rn
> View attachment 3528551


I would take it back and see what they could do for you. The same thing happened to me except it was a piece of leather sticking out. My woc was two weeks old but I didn't want to wait for a repair so I fixed it myself. Just used some leather glue, it's been 9 months and I can't find where the rip was. [emoji4] .


----------



## Angelicy

Arlene619 said:


> I would take it back and see what they could do for you. The same thing happened to me except it was a piece of leather sticking out. My woc was two weeks old but I didn't want to wait for a repair so I fixed it myself. Just used some leather glue, it's been 9 months and I can't find where the rip was. [emoji4] .
> View attachment 3528637


Wow! Looks good! Maybe I'll drop by the boutique to ask! If not gotta DIY


----------



## pigrabbit

Hi, I'm not sure if this question has come up before, but does the boy come with the magnetic box or just regular box? I saw someone posted their boy with the magnetic box, but mine was only the regular box.


----------



## Arlene619

pigrabbit said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this question has come up before, but does the boy come with the magnetic box or just regular box? I saw someone posted their boy with the magnetic box, but mine was only the regular box.


They are supposed to come in the regular box, my two boys came in the regular box, but my most recent purchase I asked my SA if she could give me a magnetic box. I guess it depends on your sales associate. I heard that the magnetic boxes are meant for the classic flaps.


----------



## Arlene619

Angelicy said:


> Wow! Looks good! Maybe I'll drop by the boutique to ask! If not gotta DIY


Yes, it doesn't hurt to ask. Goodluck hun [emoji4]


----------



## pigrabbit

Arlene619 said:


> They are supposed to come in the regular box, my two boys came in the regular box, but my most recent purchase I asked my SA if she could give me a magnetic box. I guess it depends on your sales associate. I heard that the magnetic boxes are meant for the classic flaps.



Thanks for answering my question so quickly! I'll try to ask my SA


----------



## topglamchic

I'm in need of help my fellow chanel lovers. You know when the chanel bug hits you...it just has. I've posted it in the "help me find thread" but no response. Can you give me intel on this purse?  The collection (season and year) and if possible has anyone seen it in stores?  Thank you


----------



## Josieshear

balanceinheels said:


> It's worth it in my opinion.  Mine is my statement piece.  It makes me feel good just to look at it but especially to carry it.  It'll be relevant forever.



Thank you, 
I have decided to go for it. I think I just got greedy and wanted everything at once! [emoji85]


----------



## brae

Do you think Yoogi's is going to have a black friday or cyber monday sale?


----------



## Clover39

Experts, I just got my first cf and would like to ask if this is normal or a flaw in my flap? That when you open the "love letter" zipper compartment that the leather doesn't actually stick to the flap but is loose ?


----------



## XCCX

Anyone found a Black Friday deal on a Chanel?


----------



## Josieshear

xactreality said:


> Anyone found a Black Friday deal on a Chanel?



bagista.co.uk have 10% off and I think vesterie collective have 10% off too x


----------



## SoLoveCC

Clover39 said:


> View attachment 3530456
> 
> Experts, I just got my first cf and would like to ask if this is normal or a flaw in my flap? That when you open the "love letter" zipper compartment that the leather doesn't actually stick to the flap but is loose ?


It’s abnormal. See if you can exchange.


----------



## Clover39

SoLoveCC said:


> It’s abnormal. See if you can exchange.


Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

topglamchic said:


> I'm in need of help my fellow chanel lovers. You know when the chanel bug hits you...it just has. I've posted it in the "help me find thread" but no response. Can you give me intel on this purse?  The collection (season and year) and if possible has anyone seen it in stores?  Thank you
> View attachment 3530192


It's the trendy cc dual handle in pink. I think the one photo'ed may have been the largest size.  they've been around for some time now and you should be able to locate relatively easily on 1-800 chanel. I've seen them around in store many time. the thread below has many photos by various owners with different angles views and discussions.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-the-trendy-cc-tote.893799/


----------



## UpTime

topglamchic said:


> I'm in need of help my fellow chanel lovers. You know when the chanel bug hits you...it just has. I've posted it in the "help me find thread" but no response. Can you give me intel on this purse?  The collection (season and year) and if possible has anyone seen it in stores?  Thank you
> View attachment 3530192


I saw the trendy cc smaller sz ( which tag show $4500) in that pink yesterday at Fashion Island NEIMAN. I think the one in this pic is the biggest of trendy cc. You may want to check with NM.


----------



## topglamchic

Vanana said:


> It's the trendy cc dual handle in pink. I think the one photo'ed may have been the largest size.  they've been around for some time now and you should be able to locate relatively easily on 1-800 chanel. I've seen them around in store many time. the thread below has many photos by various owners with different angles views and discussions.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-the-trendy-cc-tote.893799/





UpTime said:


> I saw the trendy cc smaller sz ( which tag show $4500) in that pink yesterday at Fashion Island NEIMAN. I think the one in this pic is the biggest of trendy cc. You may want to check with NM.



Thank you Vanana and UpTime!  I spent the entire day today on this...the results are...significant elation...I'm on cloud 9. And the service was wonderful. It was my first time purchasing from the boutique rather than a department store. Oh and my best friend got one too. You can imagine the chanel party we had there[emoji23][emoji23]. In a couple of days when my head comes out of the clouds I'll acknowledge the damage[emoji5]


----------



## derol

does anyone know how I can clean off water stains off my red colored calfskin bag? :/ Thanks in advance!


----------



## March786

Hi ladies
Just wondering if anyone else has the Kokeshi Coco & Karl dolls?


----------



## pursepleasure1

I need your opinion! I fell in love with the XXL Flap which is meant as a travel carry on. I'm wondering if I can get away with carrying it for an everyday bag? What do you think? Too big? i'm 5'4" and have young children. Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

brae said:


> Do you think Yoogi's is going to have a black friday or cyber monday sale?


they did. they do the same thing every year. 15% off the whole store from black friday through cyber monday. fashionphile typically gives 10% each time and AFF mysteriously disappears for 4 days so she doesn't have to discount, lol


----------



## Lolobluey

Hi, can someone verify if Chanel does a classic jumbo in smooth calfskin (not caviar?) the year is 2014. The leather texture is not as buttery soft as the lambskin but does not have the grain texture of that of a caviar. Thanks


----------



## Arlene619

pursepleasure1 said:


> I need your opinion! I fell in love with the XXL Flap which is meant as a travel carry on. I'm wondering if I can get away with carrying it for an everyday bag? What do you think? Too big? i'm 5'4" and have young children. Thanks!


I think it's big but then again so is the LV Neverfull GM, I used that as my daily bag for a while. I think the xxl flap would be a great option, especially if you'll need the space for your belongings and your children's stuff. [emoji4] I used my GM a lot when my son was younger.


----------



## danilux

Does anyone prefer the chanel maxi to the jumbo?


----------



## Passau

Love my Chanel Maxi over my Chanel Jumbo as I carry the world with me...Epi Pen, Inhaler, Migraine medication, Kindle Voyager, MakeUp, Filofax, IPhone, Wallet and keys...


----------



## March786

To all the lovely ladies who have asked about my avatar coco & Karl dolls, yes you can buy them. Please pm for stockists


----------



## winks

Does anybody know when the SS 17 lists will be published?


----------



## XCCX

Soooo... I've been using my camel caviar boy for a while now and yesterday I noticed some color transfer from a black fabric.. it's so frustrating.. i tried wiping it off with baby wipes but it didn't work.. the cadillac wipes arrive tomorrow.. i wonder if those will help?
I know there are tons of posts about this.. but i just needed to vent..
All i want is to enjoy carrying my bag.. and i love the contrast of it's color with darker clothes..
Am I asking too much?
Sigh..
Should i just continue to wear it the way I like and when the transfer is too bad just send it off to a spa? Or should i be careful and not wear it the way i enjoy? Sad..


----------



## UpTime

xactreality said:


> Soooo... I've been using my camel caviar boy for a while now and yesterday I noticed some color transfer from a black fabric.. it's so frustrating.. i tried wiping it off with baby wipes but it didn't work.. the cadillac wipes arrive tomorrow.. i wonder if those will help?
> I know there are tons of posts about this.. but i just needed to vent..
> All i want is to enjoy carrying my bag.. and i love the contrast of it's color with darker clothes..
> Am I asking too much?
> Sigh..
> Should i just continue to wear it the way I like and when the transfer is too bad just send it off to a spa? Or should i be careful and not wear it the way i enjoy? Sad..


Im sorry it happens. If I were you, I would try the Cadillac conditioner. If it doesnt work, I would just enjoy the wat it is , then when I feel the need later, send it for a spa. Enjoy it, dear! Dont toss him aside. He would be sad.


----------



## XCCX

UpTime said:


> Im sorry it happens. If I were you, I would try the Cadillac conditioner. If it doesnt work, I would just enjoy the wat it is , then when I feel the need later, send it for a spa. Enjoy it, dear! Dont toss him aside. He would be sad.



The cadillac wipes arrive tomorrow.. will give it a try and see how it goes.. i hope it works because I'd hate to toss him asside/ruin him!


----------



## topglamchic

Hi I'm a young professional and usually wear white gold, conservative jewelry such as round ball stud earrings. I have the chanel bug which has been limited to bags. I've seen this on the forum and wanted some advice:
Is this something a young professional can wear, maybe casually, if not to work?

Any thoughts regarding Chanel's costume jewelry in earrings?  My fear is that I may look inauthentic, too trendy?  

Thank you.


----------



## gail13

For your first pair of earrings why not go for something more classic you can wear to work or play?  I think these earrings are ok but not my favorite.  I can see them if you had a few pairs and wanted to add something more playful?


----------



## topglamchic

gail13 said:


> For your first pair of earrings why not go for something more classic you can wear to work or play?  I think these earrings are ok but not my favorite.  I can see them if you had a few pairs and wanted to add something more playful?



Thank you gail13. This makes a lot of sense. It also prevents me from just buying on a whim.


----------



## Vanana

topglamchic said:


> Hi I'm a young professional and usually wear white gold, conservative jewelry such as round ball stud earrings. I have the chanel bug which has been limited to bags. I've seen this on the forum and wanted some advice:
> Is this something a young professional can wear, maybe casually, if not to work?
> 
> Any thoughts regarding Chanel's costume jewelry in earrings?  My fear is that I may look inauthentic, too trendy?
> 
> Thank you.
> View attachment 3546145



I almost bought something very similar in this round stud style before (last photo attached) and thought it would be a nice casual way to wear Chanel. Then I tried it on and did not like the way the studs are so thick that they stick way out of my ears and they looked really awkward, like they stick out too much especially when looking at them from the side. It also somehow reminded me a lot of how people sometimes have those really large plastic studs in their ears so I decided against them.  I think for your first pair, there are always some subtle cc ones that are not too "in your face". I attached photos of my favorite casual ones from my own collection as I find that because they were smaller, thinner and in silver with grey colored stones, they were not as blingy.  I also love my most recent pair and find them not too loud (because they are not big in size and the flowers are bigger than the ccs in proportion as the focus of the earrings style (this is definitely one of personal favorites in my earrings collection so far).

Finally, I've attached a pair that I've seen but do not own (the rectangular ones photoed) - but would love to own if chanel come out with something similar in the future. They are subtle yet so elegant timeless and easy to wear with everything.  While I love and have some of the more obviously chanel ones, I also am constantly on the look out for more subtle ones that are beautiful but not as obvious Chanel from first glance so I can wear them more often when I don't want them to scream Chanel.

Hope this helps. Chanel CJs are hit or miss as they don't stock everything, but with patience I think you will run into a great first pair as there are so many gorgeous pieces! good luck on deciding and getting your first!


----------



## Vanana

xactreality said:


> The cadillac wipes arrive tomorrow.. will give it a try and see how it goes.. i hope it works because I'd hate to toss him asside/ruin him!


Did you try the wipes? did they work? Hope you were able to remove the color...


----------



## kaaty

Hi everyone, am new here. I want to get a WOC but quite confused by "Chanel wait list" concept. Link on FAQ thread is broken. Please guide me..also when i look  at Chanel website many bags are called WOC :/ since i can't go and see them anywhere i am relying on posts from others  I like quilted classic rectangular one in Caviar leather...17C? (sorry rookie)


----------



## caglape

Hi Kaaty woc is a wallet on chain. It can be crossbody and in different combos like caviar or lamb leather. i think you mean the classic woc in caviar leather. Its been around for so long. i think 17C is for mini's.  Please somebody correct me if i'm wrong.





This can be found in second hand market or if there is a list at your closest Chanel store you can have your name down. Keep in mind though if you are travelling make sure to check it out overseas as it can be more there than the Us market.. There are some online stores that have it all the time but they might be selling for more than retail. Fashionphile, yoogis closet, ebay etc..


----------



## XCCX

Vanana said:


> Did you try the wipes? did they work? Hope you were able to remove the color...



Well.. I'm a very impatient person so I couldn't wait.. the night befors the cadillac wipes arrived, i tried with fragrance free baby wipes and white eraser.. i even tried with my makeup remover! (The transfer is very minor and not really noticeable I don't know why i did all of this!).. then i tried with the wipes.. I believe the darkness now disappeared alot (almost not there) but i cant really tell which method i tried did the trick lol!


----------



## Vanana

xactreality said:


> Well.. I'm a very impatient person so I couldn't wait.. the night befors the cadillac wipes arrived, i tried with fragrance free baby wipes and white eraser.. i even tried with my makeup remover! (The transfer is very minor and not really noticeable I don't know why i did all of this!).. then i tried with the wipes.. I believe the darkness now disappeared alot (almost not there) but i cant really tell which method i tried did the trick lol!


 that's hilarious but totally understand. glad it worked out!


----------



## UpTime

xactreality said:


> Well.. I'm a very impatient person so I couldn't wait.. the night befors the cadillac wipes arrived, i tried with fragrance free baby wipes and white eraser.. i even tried with my makeup remover! (The transfer is very minor and not really noticeable I don't know why i did all of this!).. then i tried with the wipes.. I believe the darkness now disappeared alot (almost not there) but i cant really tell which method i tried did the trick lol!


Whatever it is, im glad it works out


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Spotted at my local Bloomingdales. Anyone in need of a giant travel size flap? [emoji23] Definitely a conversation piece. Funny enough, the SA told me it's less than the price of the jumbo flap.


----------



## Arlene619

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Spotted at my local Bloomingdales. Anyone in need of a giant travel size flap? [emoji23] Definitely a conversation piece. Funny enough, the SA told me it's less than the price of the jumbo flap.
> 
> View attachment 3550565


I would totally rock this as an everyday bag. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## kaaty

caglape said:


> Hi Kaaty woc is a wallet on chain. It can be crossbody and in different combos like caviar or lamb leather. i think you mean the classic woc in caviar leather. Its been around for so long. i think 17C is for mini's.  Please somebody correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> View attachment 3549509
> 
> 
> 
> This can be found in second hand market or if there is a list at your closest Chanel store you can have your name down. Keep in mind though if you are travelling make sure to check it out overseas as it can be more there than the Us market.. There are some online stores that have it all the time but they might be selling for more than retail. Fashionphile, yoogis closet, ebay etc..


Thans caglape for your reply.


----------



## baghagg

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Spotted at my local Bloomingdales. Anyone in need of a giant travel size flap? [emoji23] Definitely a conversation piece. Funny enough, the SA told me it's less than the price of the jumbo flap.
> 
> View attachment 3550565


This made me dizzy lol[emoji44]


----------



## DecadentDreams

Argh I just had heart failure - I had to buy a bag I was desperately looking for from a PS. The bag arrived today and I only just got home to open it. The bag had been packed by the Chanel store with zero padding inside and the front was caved in!!!...and one of the caviar quilts had a huge dent because of it!!..(and the stitching is a little off in places too)...  Sad both the store and the PS didn't take much care over checking and packing the bag - especially when you put trust in them and pay extra :-/
Padded the bag out and hoping things seem better in the morning. 
Lesson learned I think!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

topglamchic said:


> Hi I'm a young professional and usually wear white gold, conservative jewelry such as round ball stud earrings. I have the chanel bug which has been limited to bags. I've seen this on the forum and wanted some advice:
> Is this something a young professional can wear, maybe casually, if not to work?
> 
> View attachment 3546145


Wearing big logos to work is considered to be pretentious and bad taste (at least by lawyers and bankers). This includes Hermes belts, Versace ties, Chanel jewellery etc.


----------



## gail13

DecadentDreams said:


> Argh I just had heart failure - I had to buy a bag I was desperately looking for from a PS. The bag arrived today and I only just got home to open it. The bag had been packed by the Chanel store with zero padding inside and the front was caved in!!!...and one of the caviar quilts had a huge dent because of it!!..(and the stitching is a little off in places too)...  Sad both the store and the PS didn't take much care over checking and packing the bag - especially when you put trust in them and pay extra :-/
> Padded the bag out and hoping things seem better in the morning.
> Lesson learned I think!



This is inexcusable; I would complain about it and ask for a new one packaged beautifully the way it should be.  PS Dept will not know how their partner store is with shipping unless you tell them.


----------



## chelseavrb

So I guess i'm going to post in here because I can't figure out how to make a post.  Not embarassing at all.  I'm looking to buy my first Chanel.  I'm interested in a medium flap in black in the low 2000 price range, which is a little harder to come by.  I see two on portero that fit the bill but one is good condition and the other very good.  The weird thing is the very good conditioned bag looks a little less desirable to me.  I don't know much about chanel bags, but I guess I would say what's bugging me is that the quilts almost look punched in?  I would love the opinion of someone who actually knows what they are talking about.  Here are the two bags! The top one is the very good and the bottom is good.  Thank you!


----------



## Millicat

Morning Chanel ladies 
I wonder if I could pick your brains and ask a question about a style of bag I saw on IG this week, I thought i'd have it stored on my 'phone as a 'like' but can't find it.
The style was a denim shoulder bag, unstructured, and looked like a scruffy bag made of scraps of blue denim fabric.
(No idea if it's vintage or modern)
The poster captioned it by saying that she'd taken it travelling as it was such an under-the-radar bag and perfect to take anywhere.
I'm hoping that someone here saw it (or posted it), or knows what it might be, and will know what i'm trying to describe !!!
I fell in love with it on sight 
Thank ladies


----------



## Sharifshopping

Thoughts on whether to keep this gold easy flap medium size?  thx!


----------



## FP03

Need help finding the attached SLG. I have checked all US boutiques & the Paris location but no one seems to have it. I really want this in my collection. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Millicat

Millicat said:


> Morning Chanel ladies
> I wonder if I could pick your brains and ask a question about a style of bag I saw on IG this week, I thought i'd have it stored on my 'phone as a 'like' but can't find it.
> The style was a denim shoulder bag, unstructured, and looked like a scruffy bag made of scraps of blue denim fabric.
> (No idea if it's vintage or modern)
> The poster captioned it by saying that she'd taken it travelling as it was such an under-the-radar bag and perfect to take anywhere.
> I'm hoping that someone here saw it (or posted it), or knows what it might be, and will know what i'm trying to describe !!!
> I fell in love with it on sight
> Thank ladies



Edit: Found it !


----------



## Vanana

FP03 said:


> Need help finding the attached SLG. I have checked all US boutiques & the Paris location but no one seems to have it. I really want this in my collection. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Call the 1800 chanel customer service phone#.  You have the style # right in that picture, just give it to them and ask them in that color, to locate it both/either for boutiques and department stores who has it in stock near you or can ship to you if not near you. Good luck.


----------



## FP03

Vanana said:


> Call the 1800 chanel customer service phone#.  You have the style # right in that picture, just give it to them and ask them in that color, to locate it both/either for boutiques and department stores who has it in stock near you or can ship to you if not near you. Good luck.



Thanks for the response @Vanana. I have done exactly that and the reply I got was that no US boutiques or department stores have it/got it. I asked if they could check any international locations and was told they don't have that capability. I'm not really sure how to proceed from here. Again any help/suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vanana

FP03 said:


> Thanks for the response @Vanana. I have done exactly that and the reply I got was that no US boutiques or department stores have it/got it. I asked if they could check any international locations and was told they don't have that capability. I'm not really sure how to proceed from here. Again any help/suggestions is greatly appreciated.


Ah they're not helpful I see.  "if" what they say is true, would you try a personal shopper for locating outside of US? not sure of fees as I have not used one before but there are threads on it and quite a few famous TPF members who are personal shoppers have rave reviews from members here. The wallet is $400 i'm not sure if the fees are % of price perhaps it's not too bad? otherwise perhaps someone here on this thread would comment.  I personally haven't seen it but i'll keep an eye out for ya on my next visits.


----------



## FP03

Vanana said:


> Ah they're not helpful I see.  "if" what they say is true, would you try a personal shopper for locating outside of US? not sure of fees as I have not used one before but there are threads on it and quite a few famous TPF members who are personal shoppers have rave reviews from members here. The wallet is $400 i'm not sure if the fees are % of price perhaps it's not too bad? otherwise perhaps someone here on this thread would comment.  I personally haven't seen it but i'll keep an eye out for ya on my next visits.



I wouldn't mind using a personal shopper outside of the US. I love this coin purse, been looking for it for over a month now. Thank you so much.
Any international personal shopper that can help?


----------



## Vanana

FP03 said:


> I wouldn't mind using a personal shopper outside of the US. I love this coin purse, been looking for it for over a month now. Thank you so much.
> Any international personal shopper that can help?


please see PM


----------



## Licie25

I decided to bring my family to Pigeon Forge glad its not cold.


----------



## UpTime

Sharifshopping said:


> Thoughts on whether to keep this gold easy flap medium size?  thx!


When in doubt, dont keep it. Only buy what you r sure


----------



## papilloncristal

Hi has anyone heard about price increase in Jan 2017? My friend was just informed by a reseller that there'll be a huge price increase in Jan. I've never heard about if from my SA nor anyone else and we're wondering if that's just a technique the reseller is using to persuade my friend to order from her. TIA!


----------



## sherryberry52

papilloncristal said:


> Hi has anyone heard about price increase in Jan 2017? My friend was just informed by a reseller that there'll be a huge price increase in Jan. I've never heard about if from my SA nor anyone else and we're wondering if that's just a technique the reseller is using to persuade my friend to order from her. TIA!



Chanel has been doing price increases once or twice a year for as long as I can recall, so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case.


----------



## sherryberry52

Hi guys, I am posting here because I do not have sufficient privilege to start a tread yet, but I really need help! 

I received a Reissue 227 for Christmas, but when I looked at the bag, the bottom creases are HORRID! I did a bit of a search on the forum, and mine honestly looked a lot worse than most of the other pictures posted. Can I have some opinion on it? I know it is normal for it to be creased at the bottom, but I don't think it should be like this! That dent does not look like it can come out. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jdljb

sherryberry52 said:


> Hi guys, I am posting here because I do not have sufficient privilege to start a tread yet, but I really need help!
> 
> I received a Reissue 227 for Christmas, but when I looked at the bag, the bottom creases are HORRID! I did a bit of a search on the forum, and mine honestly looked a lot worse than most of the other pictures posted. Can I have some opinion on it? I know it is normal for it to be creased at the bottom, but I don't think it should be like this! That dent does not look like it can come out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3556897
> View attachment 3556898
> View attachment 3556899


Is this from a boutique?


----------



## FlipDiver

sherryberry52 said:


> Hi guys, I am posting here because I do not have sufficient privilege to start a tread yet, but I really need help!
> 
> I received a Reissue 227 for Christmas, but when I looked at the bag, the bottom creases are HORRID! I did a bit of a search on the forum, and mine honestly looked a lot worse than most of the other pictures posted. Can I have some opinion on it? I know it is normal for it to be creased at the bottom, but I don't think it should be like this! That dent does not look like it can come out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3556897
> View attachment 3556898
> View attachment 3556899



Where did you get it from?


----------



## sherryberry52

Jdljb said:


> Is this from a boutique?





FlipDiver said:


> Where did you get it from?



It is brand new from a Chanel boutique, purchased on December 15.


----------



## FlipDiver

sherryberry52 said:


> It is brand new from a Chanel boutique, purchased on December 15.



Return / exchange it immediately.


----------



## Jdljb

sherryberry52 said:


> It is brand new from a Chanel boutique, purchased on December 15.


Wow! I would exchange this.


----------



## caglape

a little crease is normal but this is too much i'd return. i can also see the nail mark kind of damage or due to wrong storing


----------



## chelseavrb

Curious what some of you would do. Bought a vintage jumbo classic on eBay for 1900.  The bag was listed as having normal wear. A couple scratches and some discoloration.  Well the bag arrived. It's gorgeous. Unfortunately one of the grommets is popping out. After some back and forth with the seller she is willing to discount me 100. The leather surgeons are quoting me 85 to fix the grommets. Do you think the discount she is offering me is fair?  Thanks!


----------



## Givenchy18

I saw this at the Chanel boutique in the Bellagio Hotel today. I'm absolutely obsessed! $4500


----------



## gail13

chelseavrb said:


> Curious what some of you would do. Bought a vintage jumbo classic on eBay for 1900.  The bag was listed as having normal wear. A couple scratches and some discoloration.  Well the bag arrived. It's gorgeous. Unfortunately one of the grommets is popping out. After some back and forth with the seller she is willing to discount me 100. The leather surgeons are quoting me 85 to fix the grommets. Do you think the discount she is offering me is fair?  Thanks!



That price seems pretty good for a vintage jumbo that is gorgeous.  You will have some inconvenience sending it to to leather surgeons but while its there maybe you could consider a professional cleaning or other service?   Leather surgeons will also confirm  authenticity if you have any questions with that.  You may have a hard time finding a bag at a similar price point that doesn't have another issue.  A loose grommet is also a simple fix.  Depending on where you live, there may be another qualified repair person that can fix it easily.


----------



## chelseavrb

gail13 said:


> That price seems pretty good for a vintage jumbo that is gorgeous.  You will have some inconvenience sending it to to leather surgeons but while its there maybe you could consider a professional cleaning or other service?   Leather surgeons will also confirm  authenticity if you have any questions with that.  You may have a hard time finding a bag at a similar price point that doesn't have another issue.  A loose grommet is also a simple fix.  Depending on where you live, there may be another qualified repair person that can fix it easily.



Thanks! When I was looking up the exact bag on ebay I noticed that a couple other people were selling the bag and it had the same problem with the grommet.  The one bag was around 1700.  I was actually able to negotiate 150 off of the bag and I'm sending it into the leather surgeons for repair.  I'm also going to get the spa service too!


----------



## caglape

woww congrats
on your purchase! @chelseavrb


----------



## rosie85

Hi ladies

Just after some advice. This classic flap is new, only used twice. I noticed that the stitching on some corners is really pulling at the leather, causing it to very slightly tear. I've been told that this is normal on some tight corners because the caviar is so hard. What do you think? Anyone have any photos of their caviar classic flaps to compare? TIA


----------



## Rina337

rosie85 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just after some advice. This classic flap is new, only used twice. I noticed that the stitching on some corners is really pulling at the leather, causing it to very slightly tear...



My only bag is 5 years old, so I don't think I could give you experienced advice. But maybe the photos will help. If I look closely, I can see the individual stitches, but I don't see any tears.


----------



## Yingtwilight

sherryberry52 said:


> Hi guys, I am posting here because I do not have sufficient privilege to start a tread yet, but I really need help!
> 
> I received a Reissue 227 for Christmas, but when I looked at the bag, the bottom creases are HORRID! I did a bit of a search on the forum, and mine honestly looked a lot worse than most of the other pictures posted. Can I have some opinion on it? I know it is normal for it to be creased at the bottom, but I don't think it should be like this! That dent does not look like it can come out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3556897
> View attachment 3556898
> View attachment 3556899


I'd definitely return this bag for an exchange... I've got a 226, it certainly didnt crease like yours when I uboxed it...


----------



## Doodles78

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Spotted at my local Bloomingdales. Anyone in need of a giant travel size flap? [emoji23] Definitely a conversation piece. Funny enough, the SA told me it's less than the price of the jumbo flap.
> View attachment 3550565


I know a lady who has this and she pulls it off... I think it's a diaper bag or something for her kids. Huh.


----------



## Doodles78

topglamchic said:


> Hi I'm a young professional and usually wear white gold, conservative jewelry such as round ball stud earrings. I have the chanel bug which has been limited to bags. I've seen this on the forum and wanted some advice:
> Is this something a young professional can wear, maybe casually, if not to work?
> 
> Any thoughts regarding Chanel's costume jewelry in earrings?  My fear is that I may look inauthentic, too trendy?
> 
> Thank you.
> View attachment 3546145


Those are cute but I'd hesitate to wear them to work. Too flashy.


----------



## prettyprincess

I hope some Chanel experts can weigh in here.  I'm desperately looking for the long boy flap wallet in black patent leather with shw. i could swear I saw it a year ago at a boutique, but the sa I've spoken to is saying that combo doesn't exist. Has anyone here seen it or am I looking for a unicorn?
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## squidgee

Ladies, quick question about the "iridescent" caviar Boy flaps. How does the caviar wear in your experience, and are they really shimmery? This one from Fashionphile caught my eye, but it looks more matte and suede-y to me, not shiny like the regular caviar I'm used to.


----------



## lexus72

Ladies. After being on a waitlist for the WOC for 1.5 years my SA texted me and said all lists are no longer going to be fulfilled!
Has anyone else heard the same? He said Chanel stopped in January 2017


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Does anyone own both the Chanel coco handle and the LV capucines BB or PM?  I would like to here your opinion on why you chose each.  I've always been in love with the LV capucines and I like the coco handle.  Just trying to decide on which one.  I would get the LV preowned though


----------



## Chanelmommaof3

lexus72 said:


> Ladies. After being on a waitlist for the WOC for 1.5 years my SA texted me and said all lists are no longer going to be fulfilled!
> Has anyone else heard the same? He said Chanel stopped in January 2017



Omg you waited 1.5 years for a WOC ? May I ask which WOC? Have you tried dept stores like Saks or Neiman Marcus? I've never heard of this but will confirm with my SA.


----------



## Arlene619

Chanelmommaof3 said:


> Omg you waited 1.5 years for a WOC ? May I ask which WOC? Have you tried dept stores like Saks or Neiman Marcus? I've never heard of this but will confirm with my SA.


Omg that is too long! Maybe she was waiting for a specific woc to be available? I was on the waitlist for one week until I got the call mine arrived, I was told it would be two months.


----------



## UpTime

lexus72 said:


> Ladies. After being on a waitlist for the WOC for 1.5 years my SA texted me and said all lists are no longer going to be fulfilled!
> Has anyone else heard the same? He said Chanel stopped in January 2017


Do youwant a blk caviar with ghw? My SA has it right now. PM for info


----------



## lexus72

Chanelmommaof3 said:


> Omg you waited 1.5 years for a WOC ? May I ask which WOC? Have you tried dept stores like Saks or Neiman Marcus? I've never heard of this but will confirm with my SA.


NM King Of Prussia. Yes 1.5 years


----------



## lexus72

Arlene619 said:


> Omg that is too long! Maybe she was waiting for a specific woc to be available? I was on the waitlist for one week until I got the call mine arrived, I was told it would be two months.


All I asked for Black. Hardware did not matter.  Just black


----------



## Doodles78

lexus72 said:


> Ladies. After being on a waitlist for the WOC for 1.5 years my SA texted me and said all lists are no longer going to be fulfilled!
> Has anyone else heard the same? He said Chanel stopped in January 2017


Hmmm..... time to look for a new SA?


----------



## lexus72

Doodles78 said:


> Hmmm..... time to look for a new SA?


I agree!


----------



## l.ch.

OMG, I saw today on the bus a lady caring a VERY interesting Chanel. She was wearing the bag cross body, it had a chunky chain like the boy (it wasn't a boy), and had a CC closure but not like the classic ones. It was beautiful! I couldn't take a picture, unfortunately. I will try to look it up on google, but if anyone has any guesses, please let me know! If it's a bag from this season, I think I'm getting my first Chanel! Finally!


----------



## Smarshall530

lexus72 said:


> Ladies. After being on a waitlist for the WOC for 1.5 years my SA texted me and said all lists are no longer going to be fulfilled!
> Has anyone else heard the same? He said Chanel stopped in January 2017


I am on a wait list for the mini rectangular bag with my SA at Saks.  Not sure if this is a boutique policy or if my SA just doesn't care and is making a list...LOL.  I wouldn't put it past her - she's awesome! If you need her name direct message me.  She is great at finding what you are looking for!


----------



## ProShopper1

Does a sample bag have any special markings?


----------



## lolalein

lexus72 said:


> Ladies. After being on a waitlist for the WOC for 1.5 years my SA texted me and said all lists are no longer going to be fulfilled!
> Has anyone else heard the same? He said Chanel stopped in January 2017



That long you don't wait for even a Birkin nowadays 

And you don't ask for a hardware? I would get another SA


----------



## Vanana

l.ch. said:


> OMG, I saw today on the bus a lady caring a VERY interesting Chanel. She was wearing the bag cross body, it had a chunky chain like the boy (it wasn't a boy), and had a CC closure but not like the classic ones. It was beautiful! I couldn't take a picture, unfortunately. I will try to look it up on google, but if anyone has any guesses, please let me know! If it's a bag from this season, I think I'm getting my first Chanel! Finally!


Hmmm... Chanel quite frequently make seasonal bags with boy bag like chains. A couple of crowd favorites from recent seasons are the City Rock bag and the Perfect Edge bag. I posted a photo of the City rock bag and a mod photo of me with my Perfect Edge bag. wondering if one of them might be the one you saw?


----------



## l.ch.

Vanana said:


> Hmmm... Chanel quite frequently make seasonal bags with boy bag like chains. A couple of crowd favorites from recent seasons are the City Rock bag and the Perfect Edge bag. I posted a photo of the City rock bag and a mod photo of me with my Perfect Edge bag. wondering if one of them might be the one you saw?
> View attachment 3575788
> 
> View attachment 3575787


Thanks a lot For the pictures Vanana! It looked more like the first one, but I think it was caviar leather. By the way, amazing shoes!


----------



## Vanana

l.ch. said:


> Thanks a lot For the pictures Vanana! It looked more like the first one, but I think it was caviar leather. By the way, amazing shoes!


Thanks! well the first bag is made of awesome durable goatskin. can't think of the bag you might be referring to off the top of my head beside these 2 for now


----------



## silliex

Hi ladies and gents! I'd LOVE a light pink classic flap like the one thats out for cuba cruise collection, but I'm not planning on buying another bag for a while. Just wondering if any one knows how often a light pink CF comes around? ...Every year... every few years... thanks in advance!


----------



## l.ch.

Vanana said:


> Thanks! well the first bag is made of awesome durable goatskin. can't think of the bag you might be referring to off the top of my head beside these 2 for now


Yes, I know I'm not much help, since I couldn't take a good look at the bag it even a picture!


----------



## caitli88

jleopold said:


> Does anyone know when Chanel is raising its prices next? I am thinking about getting a 2.55, want to make sure I buy it before those prices go up again.



Where do you live? The UK had two prices at the end of last year, and I haven't heard anything of an upcoming one. I have heard rumors about Europe increasing their prices mid-February, which wouldn't be surprising to be honest! Act II prices have been released for the US and no price increase yet. I've seen some people talk about a 20% increase this year in the US, which hopefully won't be the case. The most helpful/accurate website I've come across is chanelprices.com . It's accurate as far as I have seen and they have all the classic bag prices. There's also this thread about price increases: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/next-price-increase.690568/page-353#post-30968372. Hope that helps!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ProShopper1 said:


> Does a sample bag have any special markings?


depends, some of the bags made for employees (who later decide to sell them) will have a 'made in' label that is from china or turkey or elsewhere. sometimes sample bags, like items given away for free at photo shoots and events might have some marking inside or the hologram is crossed out, etc. to make it harder to resell. it depends. you sometimes can tell and sometimes can't tell if a bag is a sample, because even the sample bags have authenticity cards and stickers


----------



## ProShopper1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> depends, some of the bags made for employees (who later decide to sell them) will have a 'made in' label that is from china or turkey or elsewhere. sometimes sample bags, like items given away for free at photo shoots and events might have some marking inside or the hologram is crossed out, etc. to make it harder to resell. it depends. you sometimes can tell and sometimes can't tell if a bag is a sample, because even the sample bags have authenticity cards and stickers


Do they ever have an S stamped in the inside leather?


----------



## DecadentDreams

Has anyone had anything similar?: 

I just bought a Chanel bag on Vestiaire Collective. 

I was desperately looking for a red caviar WOC but none currently available anywhere. 

There was one for sale on VC. It was listed as new/unused and when I specifically asked the person how old it was and when it was purchased they said it was purchased last year and never used. 

Photos of red bags never show the colour well but I have seen the red caviar WOCs that were released last year and knew I liked them so decided to purchase. I paid slightly more than retail as I desperately wanted it (and the VC fees are high etc). 

I've just received it and the bag I have received is a 19 series which is obviously from 2014 not last year.... (and obviously a completely different shade of red). Whilst I don't hate the bag itself there is no way that I would have paid as much as I did if I had known it was that old/that specific release (and would have cost half what I paid) and feel I have been misled and the item isn't as described. 

I'm so disappointed and really annoyed at being lied to/mis-sold the bag.

Has anyone had a similar experience with VC or another resell site? I'm worried I won't be able to get my money back.

VC claim to inspect the bag before they send it to you and cleared it as compliant with the listing but obviously it's not. Has anyone had to go through challenging this before?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ProShopper1 said:


> Do they ever have an S stamped in the inside leather?


not sure if any do, but there is a chanel authenticity thread that you can post the item in and perhaps someone there can verify it, if you're trying to purchase.


----------



## ProShopper1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> not sure if any do, but there is a chanel authenticity thread that you can post the item in and perhaps someone there can verify it, if you're trying to purchase.


I tried but because I don't have the bag in my possession I can't get a log in shot so they won't even comment on the S. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## katiebal

Anyone notice that Banana Republic now sells vintage Chanel bags online? I just came across it and found it very interesting...


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

Hi ladies! Please help, I just purchased today the WOC from one lady, it's like new.. except one problem I didn't notice at first.. the black zipper pull is kind off chipped scratched on the sides where turning part is touching.. is it ok ? Wear and tear? The WOC is new it was bought in October 2016 according to the receipt. What should I do? Go to Chanel store with receipt or leave it alone? Thank you all for any advice. I'm new to Chanel, it's my first Chanel bag..


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS




----------



## nicole0612

katiebal said:


> Anyone notice that Banana Republic now sells vintage Chanel bags online? I just came across it and found it very interesting...



That is the shock of my life! I just checked out of curiosity, and there they are! I'm not sure why anyone would buy them since they're extremely overpriced ($2250 for a medallion tote for example), but maybe they are trying to change their brand's image.


----------



## qogofud

Hi all, I'm a relatively new Chanel fanatic so please excuse my simple question! I've been lusting after the "classic" quilted calfskin (or goatskin) Boy Bag in old medium, black, with ruthenium hardware, but am under the impression that this exact bag is not included in any current Chanel collections. Is it typical for a bag to come back in a later season? Or should I look into other Boys that are available or even just go the pre-loved route?


----------



## Pgirl2016

qogofud said:


> Hi all, I'm a relatively new Chanel fanatic so please excuse my simple question! I've been lusting after the "classic" quilted calfskin (or goatskin) Boy Bag in old medium, black, with ruthenium hardware, but am under the impression that this exact bag is not included in any current Chanel collections. Is it typical for a bag to come back in a later season? Or should I look into other Boys that are available or even just go the pre-loved route?


They have this exact bag now in London Australia Europe US etc but in pebbles calfskin ie caviar. It isn't matte but a little shiny.


----------



## l.ch.

I think I'm going to buy my first Chanel today... I have no idea which one, I will just go and see... I'm tired of looking for the ideal one...


----------



## l.ch.

...and I bought a bag!


----------



## l.ch.

I thought I would never own a Chanel or if I ever found one it would be the only one. After today's experience I'm here to plead guilty! I might want to buy more! But for now swimming as fast as possible to ban island!
I will show you my bag as soon as I get home and open the box


----------



## l.ch.

There she is!


----------



## hedur

Hello Chanel lovers...pardon my lack of knowledge but I'm new to the brand and would love to know details about the bag pictured below.  What is the name?  Is it available to buy new?  If so, what is the approximate US price? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arlene619

qogofud said:


> Hi all, I'm a relatively new Chanel fanatic so please excuse my simple question! I've been lusting after the "classic" quilted calfskin (or goatskin) Boy Bag in old medium, black, with ruthenium hardware, but am under the impression that this exact bag is not included in any current Chanel collections. Is it typical for a bag to come back in a later season? Or should I look into other Boys that are available or even just go the pre-loved route?


Hi and welcome! Not sure what type of calfskin bag you were looking for, but if you're looking for the grained calfskin aka caviar,I believe they just released it again in the shiny caviar but with the micropebbling. Here's a pic of my caviar boy, it was my first Chanel. Hth. Goodluck and I hope you find your boy!


----------



## Arlene619

hedur said:


> Hello Chanel lovers...pardon my lack of knowledge but I'm new to the brand and would love to know details about the bag pictured below.  What is the name?  Is it available to buy new?  If so, what is the approximate US price? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3589007


Not sure if they're still available, but it's called the XXL Travel flap bag, sorry I have no idea how much it costs.


----------



## hedur

Arlene619 said:


> Not sure if they're still available, but it's called the XXL Travel flap bag, sorry I have no idea how much it costs.



Thank you, that was very helpful.  I searched for hours with terms like 'jumbo' and 'oversized', etc. with no luck, but 'XXL Travel' has pointed me in the right direction. I'm going to reach out to some stores tomorrow and, now that I know the name of what I'm looking for, hopefully I can find one.  Thanks again!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Arlene619 said:


> Hi and welcome! Not sure what type of calfskin bag you were looking for, but if you're looking for the grained calfskin aka caviar,I believe they just released it again in the shiny caviar but with the micropebbling. Here's a pic of my caviar boy, it was my first Chanel. Hth. Goodluck and I hope you find your boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589023



Is this the same caviar boy that's is 17P??? It looks the same!!!


----------



## Arlene619

hedur said:


> Thank you, that was very helpful.  I searched for hours with terms like 'jumbo' and 'oversized', etc. with no luck, but 'XXL Travel' has pointed me in the right direction. I'm going to reach out to some stores tomorrow and, now that I know the name of what I'm looking for, hopefully I can find one.  Thanks again!


No problem, Goodluck hun![emoji173]


----------



## Arlene619

Pgirl2016 said:


> Is this the same caviar boy that's is 17P??? It looks the same!!!


No, it's from 14B [emoji4]


----------



## March786

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3588221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she is!


She's beautiful! Welcome to chanel and congrats on your perfect new beauty


----------



## l.ch.

March786 said:


> She's beautiful! Welcome to chanel and congrats on your perfect new beauty


Thank you so much, March786! I'm really beyond happy, because she also marks a special time to me, it's not just a purchase!


----------



## chanel1212

Arlene619 said:


> Hi and welcome! Not sure what type of calfskin bag you were looking for, but if you're looking for the grained calfskin aka caviar,I believe they just released it again in the shiny caviar but with the micropebbling. Here's a pic of my caviar boy, it was my first Chanel. Hth. Goodluck and I hope you find your boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589023



your bag is gorgeous! what a beauty [emoji173]


----------



## lVliving

I am curious as if to anyone would provide insight on Chanel sunglasses.. I am looking to purchase a pair and I'm leaning toward the square chain in black (they look stunning on the website) does anyone own this pair? Any recommendations? Thank you kindly!


----------



## lVliving

These are the pair by the way


----------



## chakakhan

rubyscowgirl said:


> Thank you calflu! I ended up cancelling the shopping fever and am keeping the GST because I agree that the SF isn't as Chanel looking. I will probably wear the GST pocket side out as well, great idea! The GST is a little more used than I had hoped for, but I'm going to try the ironing tip that was on another thread, I think it was you that came up with that? Thank you for your input! [emoji8]



Where did you find a shopping fever?  I've been lusting after one, but I can't find any available!


----------



## MsLVinDC

I've been waiting for the 17p new medium for almost a month. Im getting antsy and becoming no longer interested. This bag needs to hurry up before I change my mind. *end rant*


----------



## dorres

MsLVinDC said:


> I've been waiting for the 17p new medium for almost a month. Im getting antsy and becoming no longer interested. This bag needs to hurry up before I change my mind. *end rant*



What color are you looking for?


----------



## MsLVinDC

dorres said:


> What color are you looking for?


----------



## MsLVinDC

dorres said:


> What color are you looking for?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Chanel Fans! I'm thinking to purchase  a Beige Caviar Classic ML with Gold HW but hestitate about potential colors transfer. Can you share your experiences with beige caviar? Pic attached (pulled from Forum). Thanks!


----------



## aa12

for anyone who has the Trendy CC flap handbag ( not woc) would you recommend it? I always liked the coco handle, but I always thought the trendy cc was very special!  Do you wear it often and how has the lambskin worn?


----------



## Suexilin

l.ch. said:


> OMG, I saw today on the bus a lady caring a VERY interesting Chanel. She was wearing the bag cross body, it had a chunky chain like the boy (it wasn't a boy), and had a CC closure but not like the classic ones. It was beautiful! I couldn't take a picture, unfortunately. I will try to look it up on google, but if anyone has any guesses, please let me know! If it's a bag from this season, I think I'm getting my first Chanel! Finally!



Could it have ben this one? I know I am getting crazy while trying to uncover anything on the model, and your description sounds just like it.


----------



## l.ch.

Suexilin said:


> Could it have ben this one? I know I am getting crazy while trying to uncover anything on the model, and your description sounds just like it.


Yes, it was very similar to that! Thank you so much! I gave up though and bought another one from cruise 2017!


----------



## Suexilin

l.ch. said:


> Yes, it was very similar to that! Thank you so much! I gave up though and bought another one from cruise 2017!



I saw it in the identification thread, it was asked about at least two times with no replies, and then finally someone replied to me, who had owned the bag, it seems it's from 2012, a seasonal flap cross body, and that's all I've got. Google searches are fruitless.


----------



## FlipDiver

Saw this funny IG meme featuring a Chanel lookalike XXXXL flap [emoji23]


----------



## tabby1997

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-chanel-bag-ahhh.960615/


----------



## JoeyLouis

When you only got your Valentine a few bars of chocolates, and you only have Chanel ribbon 
Hopefully he doesn't freak out!


----------



## DecadentDreams

What's everyone's thoughts on the Coco Handle (I'm looking at the smaller size). Do people think they will be as long-lived & desirable as some of the classics or does everyone see them as trendy pieces? I've never seen one in person so I'm finding it hard to make the judgement... If your next purchase was either a Coco Handle or a classic flap which would you prioritise? Has anyone got any mod shots of their Coco Handles? I'm a sucker for small bags and I've fallen in love with this style but I'm wondering if long term I will see it as a wise purchase. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## UpTime

DecadentDreams said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the Coco Handle (I'm looking at the smaller size). Do people think they will be as long-lived & desirable as some of the classics or does everyone see them as trendy pieces? I've never seen one in person so I'm finding it hard to make the judgement... If your next purchase was either a Coco Handle or a classic flap which would you prioritise? Has anyone got any mod shots of their Coco Handles? I'm a sucker for small bags and I've fallen in love with this style but I'm wondering if long term I will see it as a wise purchase. Any input would be much appreciated.


Hi , there is a thread that cover all your questions. Check it out https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/951527/

Have fun.


----------



## topglamchic

aa12 said:


> for anyone who has the Trendy CC flap handbag ( not woc) would you recommend it? I always liked the coco handle, but I always thought the trendy cc was very special!  Do you wear it often and how has the lambskin worn?



Hi aa12, well I own the medium Trendy CC flap in pink.  This is an exquisite bag.  The lambskin feels like like butter.  However, I cannot give a full review because I haven't used it (I haven't had anywhere to use this bag too where it wouldn't seem out of place and "too over the top).  But I am pleased that I have it and maybe I'll be able to use it the next time  I'm just out and about.  I will be honest and tell you that what pulled me in was the really lovely shade of pink and the statement of the bag.  For me, its a real statement piece (because of the bright gold hardware and the cc closure).  Let me know what you decide.


----------



## aa12

topglamchic said:


> Hi aa12, well I own the medium Trendy CC flap in pink.  This is an exquisite bag.  The lambskin feels like like butter.  However, I cannot give a full review because I haven't used it (I haven't had anywhere to use this bag too where it wouldn't seem out of place and "too over the top).  But I am pleased that I have it and maybe I'll be able to use it the next time  I'm just out and about.  I will be honest and tell you that what pulled me in was the really lovely shade of pink and the statement of the bag.  For me, its a real statement piece (because of the bright gold hardware and the cc closure).  Let me know what you decide.


Thank you TopGlam for your review, thats great feedback! I think the bag is beautiful, I tried on the medium, and the size seemed perfect, but I do love the large as well, I was looking at the black model, I know the lambskin may not seem like an everyday bag, but I would hope to use it more often!


----------



## topglamchic

aa12 said:


> Thank you TopGlam for your review, thats great feedback! I think the bag is beautiful, I tried on the medium, and the size seemed perfect, but I do love the large as well, I was looking at the black model, I know the lambskin may not seem like an everyday bag, but I would hope to use it more often!



aa12 I think if you got the black you would get a lot of use out of it, without a doubt. I didn't see the large but the medium is a perfect size for daily use. In terms of the lambskin, it just wouldn't be the same bag without the lambskin. So to get the most use out of it (despite the delicacy of the lambskin) the black is a wise choice. 

Keep me updated on your decision and your experience if/when you get it. It's a big decision and purchase so I understand wanting to take your time. I also see that you love this purse (as do I) and once your in love there is no turning back

This is the day I first saw the trendy and tried it on...


----------



## Jaanoo

how is the wear on the trendy CC .. as its lambskin and a light color ... I really like the beige one I have seen and I am really thinking of getting it but I am worried about color transfer ... I don't want to get the black one as I already have a black jumbo classic in caviar... ur feedback on ur light pink trendy cc will help TIA


----------



## aa12

topglamchic said:


> aa12 I think if you got the black you would get a lot of use out of it, without a doubt. I didn't see the large but the medium is a perfect size for daily use. In terms of the lambskin, it just wouldn't be the same bag without the lambskin. So to get the most use out of it (despite the delicacy of the lambskin) the black is a wise choice.
> 
> Keep me updated on your decision and your experience if/when you get it. It's a big decision and purchase so I understand wanting to take your time. I also see that you love this purse (as do I) and once your in love there is no turning back
> 
> This is the day I first saw the trendy and tried it on...
> 
> View attachment 3609701



Thank you so much for your feedback! That bag looks stunning on you, and what an amazing color! I would love to find a pink chanel bag, the first bag I fell in love with from chanel was pink! Use your bag well, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## cat1967

Hi ladies!  I was wondering if anyone know if there is a big difference between the Classic Medium flap and the Reissue 2.55.  I see that the dimensions are about the same the M/L is 25.5 cm and the Reissue is 24 cm but I was wondering since the leather is different and more flexible on the reissue if it takes more stuff inside.
Thank you


----------



## FunBagz

cat1967 said:


> Hi ladies!  I was wondering if anyone know if there is a big difference between the Classic Medium flap and the Reissue 2.55.  I see that the dimensions are about the same the M/L is 25.5 cm and the Reissue is 24 cm but I was wondering since the leather is different and more flexible on the reissue if it takes more stuff inside.
> Thank you


Good Morning.  I have both classic flaps in medium and jumbo sizes and Reissue in the small (f.k.a. 225) size.  My take is that the medium classic flap holds about the same amount as the small (f.k.a. 225 size) Reissue. However, since the Reissue is less structured in the classic "aged calf" leather, it feels roomier and looks a bit smaller vs. the medium CF.  I've tried the large (f.k.a. 226 size) Reissue and it holds a lot more than the medium CF (slightly less than the jumbo CF), but doesn't look much bigger than the medium CF because it is less structured.  The Reissue (all sizes) also have a longer strap and can easily be worn crossbody vs. the medium CF, which hits very high (top of the hip/waist area) when worn crossbody on most people.  Reissues are also lighter than the comparable sized classic flaps. They really are different bags, so the best thing to do is try them on if you have the opportunity.  GL!


----------



## cat1967

FunBagz said:


> Good Morning.  I have both classic flaps in medium and jumbo sizes and Reissue in the small (f.k.a. 225) size.  My take is that the medium classic flap holds about the same amount as the small (f.k.a. 225 size) Reissue. However, since the Reissue is less structured in the classic "aged calf" leather, it feels roomier and looks a bit smaller vs. the medium CF.  I've tried the large (f.k.a. 226 size) Reissue and it holds a lot more than the medium CF (slightly less than the jumbo CF), but doesn't look much bigger than the medium CF because it is less structured.  The Reissue (all sizes) also have a longer strap and can easily be worn crossbody vs. the medium CF, which hits very high (top of the hip/waist area) when worn crossbody on most people.  Reissues are also lighter than the comparable sized classic flaps. They really are different bags, so the best thing to do is try them on if you have the opportunity.  GL!


Thank you so very much for your fast reply!  And for this comparison review really.  I think the 225 is a very nice size and to tell the truth I don't put that much anymore in my bags just my wallet (and I have a LV compact wallet also an Emilie but I use the small one in small bags), my keys, a lipstick, tissues and compact powder and my iphone 6s of course.  So I think they would all fit in there as well as they fit in my Medium too.
So again thank you very very much!  Have a lovely week!


----------



## ziggypup

Nat said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum!
> 
> So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


Good Morning. I am new to this forum and have a question. I have a nice Chanel handbag that I am looking to sell. Is their a section of this forum that I can post a picture of the handbag with the goal of finding out what the value is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pfsheen

QUOTE="Vanana, post: 30981466, member: 538117"]Hmmm... Chanel quite frequently make seasonal bags with boy bag like chains. A couple of crowd favorites from recent seasons are the City Rock bag and the Perfect Edge bag. I posted a photo of the City rock bag and a mod photo of me with my Perfect Edge bag. wondering if one of them might be the one you saw?
View attachment 3575788

View attachment 3575787

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Chanel recently released this flap bag which also resembles a mix between the classic flap & boy bag. What are your thoughts on this bag & if you had to pick between this flap bag & a mini rectangle, which one would you go with? I like this new flap bag very much but should I be concerned about its re-sell value?

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...in-lacquered.17P.A93084Y255460B319.c.17P.html





Here's the picture of the bag in black. Myfavoritethings youtuber made a video on this bag.

I'm new to Chanel & this would be my first Chanel bag, what is your recommendation please? Thank you


----------



## topglamchic

Jaanoo said:


> how is the wear on the trendy CC .. as its lambskin and a light color ... I really like the beige one I have seen and I am really thinking of getting it but I am worried about color transfer ... I don't want to get the black one as I already have a black jumbo classic in caviar... ur feedback on ur light pink trendy cc will help TIA



Hi Jaanoo, I haven't used it yet as the weather here is not conducive to a lovely pink chanel in lambskin (snow and rain). I too share your concern about the color transfer and the light color so I'll likely wait till warmer weather and sun dress season to start using it.


----------



## ziggypup

pfsheen said:


> QUOTE="Vanana, post: 30981466, member: 538117"]Hmmm... Chanel quite frequently make seasonal bags with boy bag like chains. A couple of crowd favorites from recent seasons are the City Rock bag and the Perfect Edge bag. I posted a photo of the City rock bag and a mod photo of me with my Perfect Edge bag. wondering if one of them might be the one you saw?
> View attachment 3575788
> 
> View attachment 3575787



Chanel recently released this flap bag which also resembles a mix between the classic flap & boy bag. What are your thoughts on this bag & if you had to pick between this flap bag & a mini rectangle, which one would you go with? I like this new flap bag very much but should I be concerned about its re-sell value?

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...in-lacquered.17P.A93084Y255460B319.c.17P.html

View attachment 3611542
View attachment 3611551


Here's the picture of the bag in black. Myfavoritethings youtuber made a video on this bag.

I'm new to Chanel & this would be my first Chanel bag, what is your recommendation please? Thank you[/QUOTE]
Lovely Bag


----------



## Toronto24

Hi, was wondering if anyone could give advice about Chanel shoes. I am wondering if it is a good idea to have the soles protected or not? I just bought a pair of mules. I have espadrilles which of course I don't do anything to the soles to, but am wondering if anyone does to other types of Chanel shoes? TIA


----------



## MsLVinDC

Toronto24 said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone could give advice about Chanel shoes. I am wondering if it is a good idea to have the soles protected or not? I just bought a pair of mules. I have espadrilles which of course I don't do anything to the soles to, but am wondering if anyone does to other types of Chanel shoes? TIA



I've had my soles reinforced on my espadrilles, and my other chanel shoes. For the price, I want them to last a while and look good. 

I've had heel taps added as well.


----------



## Toronto24

MsLVinDC said:


> I've had my soles reinforced on my espadrilles, and my other chanel shoes. For the price, I want them to last a while and look good.
> 
> I've had heel taps added as well.



Thank you!


----------



## Jadessecret

Hi,

I'm kinda new here. Is there a place where I can see who are reliable sellers on eBay vs known fake sellers?

Thanks loves ❤❤


----------



## MsLVinDC

Hello ladies, I use bag liners in all my bags, especially my Jumbo CF. I recently bought a new medium boy and I'm wondering does anyone use a purse liner in theirs? If so, which brand and size do you use in your NM? TIA!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Jadessecret said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm kinda new here. Is there a place where I can see who are reliable sellers on eBay vs known fake sellers?
> 
> Thanks loves [emoji173][emoji173]



If you do a search, you'll find a sticky Called "reputable sellers" good luck. In fact, the sticky section is where you need to start reading. It will answer all of your initial "newbie" questions.


----------



## Jaanoo

topglamchic said:


> Hi Jaanoo, I haven't used it yet as the weather here is not conducive to a lovely pink chanel in lambskin (snow and rain). I too share your concern about the color transfer and the light color so I'll likely wait till warmer weather and sun dress season to start using it.




thanks topglamchic ... hope the bag does well with u .... I decided against getting it ... I will look around for another bag ...


----------



## Johnrene19

Hello, was wondering if anyone have any idea when/what year chanel came out with the rectangular mini flap? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Susimoo

I want to ask what must seem like a very silly question so, please be gentle.  

Previously I used to live close to boutique so could pop in regularly to see current stock. Having moved internationally the nearest that any concessions or boutiques are, is over 4 and 8 hours drive away.
So I have been paying much more attention to the online (UK) site. Where on there can i find the mini's? Do they appear in the handbag section (I can see none at the moment). I also checked in the SLG section where i know the WoC's are listed and there aren't there either. What am I doing wrong? 

Thank you for any help that you can give me.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Oh where oh where is Poohbag and Tutushopper? The chanel threads have seemed to die out lately with good information lacking. Anyone know what happened to them?


----------



## pHelena

Hi
Was wondering if anyone now when chanel comes with a new collection?


----------



## maely

Hi Ladies - Has anyone consigned any Chanel (or bought) through Deluxe Consignment Shop based out of toronto http://www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com/.

TIA


----------



## candiesgirl408

pHelena said:


> Hi
> Was wondering if anyone now when chanel comes with a new collection?


Act 2 should be trickling in now. It usually trickles in around March to May.


----------



## ameliabedelia

Sorry to interrupt but it's my 45th birthday and I bought TWO Chanel Bags today.  My first ever! Happy Birthday to me.  Reveals to come soon!!!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

ameliabedelia said:


> Sorry to interrupt but it's my 45th birthday and I bought TWO Chanel Bags today.  My first ever! Happy Birthday to me.  Reveals to come soon!!!!!!


Happy Birthday !!!![emoji173][emoji134][emoji134] I can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ameliabedelia said:


> Sorry to interrupt but it's my 45th birthday and I bought TWO Chanel Bags today.  My first ever! Happy Birthday to me.  Reveals to come soon!!!!!!


Happy Birthday! Congrats


----------



## ameliabedelia

Thank you!  Am I allowed to upload here on this thread?


----------



## FlipDiver

ameliabedelia said:


> Thank you!  Am I allowed to upload here on this thread?



Yes I will allow it [emoji1]


----------



## nashpoo

aa12 said:


> for anyone who has the Trendy CC flap handbag ( not woc) would you recommend it? I always liked the coco handle, but I always thought the trendy cc was very special!  Do you wear it often and how has the lambskin worn?



I have the medium sized trendy CC. It's a really well made bag. But since it's kinda big I try to be really careful to not hit the bottom edges against things. So far no scratches or peeling on the bag


----------



## ameliabedelia

nashpoo said:


> I have the medium sized trendy CC. It's a really well made bag. But since it's kinda big I try to be really careful to not hit the bottom edges against things. So far no scratches or peeling on the bag



Oops.  I tried to reply to something else.  Sorry.


----------



## ameliabedelia

I don't want to hog this thread.  Maybe I'll start another one.


----------



## pHelena

candiesgirl408 said:


> Act 2 should be trickling in now. It usually trickles in around March to May.


Thanks


----------



## topglamchic

Hi everyone, anyone have this particular clutch and can give a review?  I believe it's calfskin Credit it to mugoo33 for the photo.


----------



## MsLVinDC

topglamchic said:


> Hi everyone, anyone have this particular clutch and can give a review?  I believe it's calfskin Credit it to mugoo33 for the photo.
> View attachment 3615919
> View attachment 3615920



I looked all over for this clutch! I ended up getting the foldover clutch instead. I'm kind of glad because it appears to hold more.


----------



## topglamchic

MsLVinDC said:


> I looked all over for this clutch! I ended up getting the foldover clutch instead. I'm kind of glad because it appears to hold more.



Thanks. MsLVinDC, I thought of the folder clutch as well but, I have two fold over clutches (not chanel). They do fit quite a bit so I am sure it fits more than this one. 
I really love clutches and this one I believe is a bit edgy. I absolutely love the handgrip on the back. I hope it's as puffy as it looks in the photo. 

Hopefully, someone has seen it or has it and can give a review.


----------



## Richard Evans

Hello...help with a problem.  Purchased my wife a Chanel black quilted leather caviar bag second hand.  Is there a hidden security alarm sensor in the purse?  She says the purse sets off the sensors at retail stores.  I have searched all through the purse and examined the contents, which are the same contents she has always carried with no issues.
I have written to the Chanel customer service but do not know what to expect with them.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Richard Evans said:


> Hello...help with a problem.  Purchased my wife a Chanel black quilted leather caviar bag second hand.  Is there a hidden security alarm sensor in the purse?  She says the purse sets off the sensors at retail stores.  I have searched all through the purse and examined the contents, which are the same contents she has always carried with no issues.
> I have written to the Chanel customer service but do not know what to expect with them.



I've never heard of a alarm sensor in a bag. They usually clip that on the outside of the bag at the boutiques. Did you have the bag authenticated?


----------



## Richard Evans

The bag was purchased online from the Real Real.  There was a manufacturer's sticker in one corner inside with the product number.  I have an email in to the seller and to Chanel.  Does Chanel respond fairly well to customer inquiries?


----------



## MsLVinDC

Richard Evans said:


> The bag was purchased online from the Real Real.  There was a manufacturer's sticker in one corner inside with the product number.  I have an email in to the seller and to Chanel.  Does Chanel respond fairly well to customer inquiries?



I've never emailed Chanel, however I have called and receive great customer service. Maybe you can take the bag to a boutique and ask them directly.


----------



## SoLoveCC

I am thinking to let go my black caviar jumbo in shw. I thought that the size would fit my life style but I only used once to work since I bought it. At last, I found that I do not have any occassion to use it. On weekdays, I have to carry some essentials to work, thus I go with my Balenciaga city. On weekends, I have to run around with my boys, and hence I carry the mini or woc crossbody to free my hand. The kids essentials are carried by themselves or my husband.
Indeed, I am thinking to get a classic m/l as I can double chain to wear it on my shoulder or just carry it by hand when I wear my little black dress for special occasions. I want to feel elegant In specific, I wish to get one in beige clair in ghw. However, my fd said that it would not hurt to keep one classic in black, and hence I shall not sell my jumbo.
What do you think?


----------



## MsLVinDC

SoLoveCC said:


> I am thinking to let go my black caviar jumbo in shw. I thought that the size would fit my life style but I only used once to work since I bought it. At last, I found that I do not have any occassion to use it. On weekdays, I have to carry some essentials to work, thus I go with my Balenciaga city. On weekends, I have to run around with my boys, and hence I carry the mini or woc crossbody to free my hand. The kids essentials are carried by themselves or my husband.
> Indeed, I am thinking to get a classic m/l as I can double chain to wear it on my shoulder or just carry it by hand when I wear my little black dress for special occasions. I want to feel elegant In specific, I wish to get one in beige clair in ghw. However, my fd said that it would not hurt to keep one classic in black, and hence I shall not sell my jumbo.
> What do you think?



Why not use your woc or mini as something you can carry for your little black dress occasions?


----------



## shermainelimxn

SoLoveCC said:


> I am thinking to let go my black caviar jumbo in shw. I thought that the size would fit my life style but I only used once to work since I bought it. At last, I found that I do not have any occassion to use it. On weekdays, I have to carry some essentials to work, thus I go with my Balenciaga city. On weekends, I have to run around with my boys, and hence I carry the mini or woc crossbody to free my hand. The kids essentials are carried by themselves or my husband.
> Indeed, I am thinking to get a classic m/l as I can double chain to wear it on my shoulder or just carry it by hand when I wear my little black dress for special occasions. I want to feel elegant In specific, I wish to get one in beige clair in ghw. However, my fd said that it would not hurt to keep one classic in black, and hence I shall not sell my jumbo.
> What do you think?



I've also sold my jumbo not long ago. Unless you have the money to spare, I personally think that you can sell it instead of letting it sit in the cupboard. It is a big investment. Selling this one bag can buy many other bags! There are other classic options as well. I recommend the mini rectangular


----------



## SoLoveCC

MsLVinDC said:


> Why not use your woc or mini as something you can carry for your little black dress occasions?


Oh...yes they can. Thanks for reminding me.
I thought that the beige m/l classic in ghw would be more elegant when completing the look. Maybe its my desire rather than real need!


----------



## SoLoveCC

shermainelimxn said:


> I've also sold my jumbo not long ago. Unless you have the money to spare, I personally think that you can sell it instead of letting it sit in the cupboard. It is a big investment. Selling this one bag can buy many other bags! There are other classic options as well. I recommend the mini rectangular


That’s my thought ... I have a patent rectangle mini in violet in rhw (not knowing how to call the colour of the hardware).


Then a black classic woc in ghw.

I am struggling to get a chervon rectangle mini or quilted m/l in beige.

The former one will be cheaper but the later will give me a different size of bags to choose among the Chanel I’ve already had.


----------



## Givenchy18

Hey all! I apologize, because at this point I'm on TPF fretting over a potential purchase almost monthly! However, I'm looking to buy a pre-owned chevron Boy, but I'm having a dilemma over this bag! The bottom chevron doesn't quite touch the lock like the other bags I've seen so, and I'm wondering whether I should let this bother me. I hope the makes sense! I'll attach a photo


----------



## FunBagz

Givenchy18 said:


> Hey all! I apologize, because at this point I'm on TPF fretting over a potential purchase almost monthly! However, I'm looking to buy a pre-owned chevron Boy, but I'm having a dilemma over this bag! The bottom chevron doesn't quite touch the lock like the other bags I've seen so, and I'm wondering whether I should let this bother me. I hope the makes sense! I'll attach a photo
> View attachment 3620594



I happen to be wearing one of my chevron boys today and mine doesn't technically touch the clasp.  Never noticed. Not an issue for me, but if its very obvious to you and bothers you, you should pass.


----------



## PinotNoirGirl

So, I just bought my very first Chanel! Honestly? I'm just so excited about it and wanted to tell people who would CARE! It's a black jumbo classic flap with GHW. Caviar leather because I cannot be trusted. 

I've had it for two days and only just "unwrapped" it yesterday because it looked so beautiful all wrapped up in the bag, box with bows. UGH. The boutique was such an experience, too. Has champagne ever tasted better? No.

Completely obsessed with the entire process. Does anyone know what type of champagne they serve there? Lol

XX


----------



## AP919

So I'm getting my [fairly small] bonus from work next Friday (we get them at this time of year), and when I say small, I mean it's not enough to buy a WOC.
That being said, since I have VERY significant student loans, I discussed it with my mother, and she agreed that most of it should go into savings, $400 toward bills, and $250 for "fun."  I also have well over $1,000 in Bloomie's gift cards and rewards. So I can have a little more "fun." I'm debating what to buy. 

I actually don't have any Chanel purses believe it or not, and with the price increases in the past few years...yeah...though I wouldn't mind a nice, bright one (probably not a WOC -- they're just too small, and I have a Fendi one that I pretty much never use). 

I think this means I'm relegated to more shoes or something else.  I'm not a brooch person, and I don't really wear scarves for fashion, just function in the winter.  I really don't need sunglasses -- 3 or 4 pairs of Fendis, 2 pairs of Gucci, a pair of "throwaround" weird Burberrys that were cheap, and a pair of Ray-Bans, though I do like some of the new sunglasses.  I'd rather buy shoes as something I don't "need."  

I love the current season green ballet flats and the yellow ankle strap sandals, and I haven't been in-store in a bit to see what's around, since my office is no longer in Manhattan, and they don't have Chanel in the other Bloomie's around here (stupid because of the people in the general NYC area!).

So, do I buy new shoes that I don't _really_ need, do I make another investment, and if so, what?  I also don't want to blow everything that I have saved up at Bloomie's because it's good to save some of it for a rainy day!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Givenchy18

AP919 said:


> So I'm getting my [fairly small] bonus from work next Friday (we get them at this time of year), and when I say small, I mean it's not enough to buy a WOC.
> That being said, since I have VERY significant student loans, I discussed it with my mother, and she agreed that most of it should go into savings, $400 toward bills, and $250 for "fun."  I also have well over $1,000 in Bloomie's gift cards and rewards. So I can have a little more "fun." I'm debating what to buy.
> 
> I actually don't have any Chanel purses believe it or not, and with the price increases in the past few years...yeah...though I wouldn't mind a nice, bright one (probably not a WOC -- they're just too small, and I have a Fendi one that I pretty much never use).
> 
> I think this means I'm relegated to more shoes or something else.  I'm not a brooch person, and I don't really wear scarves for fashion, just function in the winter.  I really don't need sunglasses -- 3 or 4 pairs of Fendis, 2 pairs of Gucci, a pair of "throwaround" weird Burberrys that were cheap, and a pair of Ray-Bans, though I do like some of the new sunglasses.  I'd rather buy shoes as something I don't "need."
> 
> I love the current season green ballet flats and the yellow ankle strap sandals, and I haven't been in-store in a bit to see what's around, since my office is no longer in Manhattan, and they don't have Chanel in the other Bloomie's around here (stupid because of the people in the general NYC area!).
> 
> So, do I buy new shoes that I don't _really_ need, do I make another investment, and if so, what?  I also don't want to blow everything that I have saved up at Bloomie's because it's good to save some of it for a rainy day!
> 
> Thanks for the help!



You could get one of the nicer SLGs, like a zippy wallet! Chanel's full-size wallets are stunning and are usually around your price range, but less than a WOC


----------



## AP919

Givenchy18 said:


> You could get one of the nicer SLGs, like a zippy wallet! Chanel's full-size wallets are stunning and are usually around your price range, but less than a WOC



Thanks!  I guess I should have mentioned that I don't need a wallet at all.  

I have a Fendi monster wallet that is one of the beaded/jeweled ones that I've been "saving." I switched around October or November to a continental wallet from a zip wallet because I wasn't really feeling the zip after a year-and-a-half of it (old wallet was dying and it was almost the wallet I wanted, just a zip and on sale), so my wallet is relatively new and looks perfect.  

I don't know if I have a need for other SLGs like a card case or anything, because I don't have business cards, and I don't take the train now that my office is in NJ. I keep my coins in my wallet, I'm definitely not a wristlet person, and I HATE clutches (sorry, but I hate having to carry them!), so I feel like the whole SLG category is out, as nice as some of the prints are!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sounds like you already know your answer regarding buying "stuff" Keep your money or take a short trip somewhere for fun.


----------



## topglamchic

AP919 said:


> So I'm getting my [fairly small] bonus from work next Friday (we get them at this time of year), and when I say small, I mean it's not enough to buy a WOC.
> That being said, since I have VERY significant student loans, I discussed it with my mother, and she agreed that most of it should go into savings, $400 toward bills, and $250 for "fun."  I also have well over $1,000 in Bloomie's gift cards and rewards. So I can have a little more "fun." I'm debating what to buy.
> 
> I actually don't have any Chanel purses believe it or not, and with the price increases in the past few years...yeah...though I wouldn't mind a nice, bright one (probably not a WOC -- they're just too small, and I have a Fendi one that I pretty much never use).
> 
> I think this means I'm relegated to more shoes or something else.  I'm not a brooch person, and I don't really wear scarves for fashion, just function in the winter.  I really don't need sunglasses -- 3 or 4 pairs of Fendis, 2 pairs of Gucci, a pair of "throwaround" weird Burberrys that were cheap, and a pair of Ray-Bans, though I do like some of the new sunglasses.  I'd rather buy shoes as something I don't "need."
> 
> I love the current season green ballet flats and the yellow ankle strap sandals, and I haven't been in-store in a bit to see what's around, since my office is no longer in Manhattan, and they don't have Chanel in the other Bloomie's around here (stupid because of the people in the general NYC area!).
> 
> So, do I buy new shoes that I don't _really_ need, do I make another investment, and if so, what?  I also don't want to blow everything that I have saved up at Bloomie's because it's good to save some of it for a rainy day!
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Hi Ap19 from experience I think you should wait. Keep going to Bloomies every so often and something you really want will catch you. I'm sure if it.


----------



## Vanana

AP919 said:


> So I'm getting my [fairly small] bonus from work next Friday (we get them at this time of year), and when I say small, I mean it's not enough to buy a WOC.
> That being said, since I have VERY significant student loans, I discussed it with my mother, and she agreed that most of it should go into savings, $400 toward bills, and $250 for "fun."  I also have well over $1,000 in Bloomie's gift cards and rewards. So I can have a little more "fun." I'm debating what to buy.
> 
> I actually don't have any Chanel purses believe it or not, and with the price increases in the past few years...yeah...though I wouldn't mind a nice, bright one (probably not a WOC -- they're just too small, and I have a Fendi one that I pretty much never use).
> 
> I think this means I'm relegated to more shoes or something else.  I'm not a brooch person, and I don't really wear scarves for fashion, just function in the winter.  I really don't need sunglasses -- 3 or 4 pairs of Fendis, 2 pairs of Gucci, a pair of "throwaround" weird Burberrys that were cheap, and a pair of Ray-Bans, though I do like some of the new sunglasses.  I'd rather buy shoes as something I don't "need."
> 
> I love the current season green ballet flats and the yellow ankle strap sandals, and I haven't been in-store in a bit to see what's around, since my office is no longer in Manhattan, and they don't have Chanel in the other Bloomie's around here (stupid because of the people in the general NYC area!).
> 
> So, do I buy new shoes that I don't _really_ need, do I make another investment, and if so, what?  I also don't want to blow everything that I have saved up at Bloomie's because it's good to save some of it for a rainy day!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


hmmm so I wonder have you considered one of the O'cases in the medium/large size as a clutch? Do you like clutches?  Alternatively, I realize this is a bit of a small stretch but take a look at the cool phone case revealed by TraceySH in the thread below. it's so functional and has credit card slots in there.  Such a cool little bag to have while fitting a surprising lot of stuff.  Also, if you're into custom jewelry but not brooches, there are some nice Chanel bracelets (i'm drawn to the pearl ones or more dainty ones myself) are very classic and beautiful.. you might even have enough left over for a pair of earrings which generally run average for a very nice pair around $350 / $450. These to me are timeless simple classic things that are very Chanel. I often find that with shoes, I only buy Chanel if I really really love the style or if they're on sale - so far the only 2 pairs of Chanel shoes that I paid full price for are the classic 2 tone slingbacks and the combat boots - those will never go on sale and I love them - no regrets.  The rest of my Chanel shoes are all purchased during VIP sale.  This is because I find that with shoes, the wear and tear is so high that the classic timeless factor I love most about Chanel is difficult to "shine through" in this category simply by nature of the wear on them.  For me, Chanel shoes are "icing on the cake" whereas the tweed, cardigans, classic accessories, and leather goods are the core classic items I go after in my collection when it comes to Chanel.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-phone-case-what-it-holds-pics.954816/


----------



## shermainelimxn

Hey babes, do u all face this problem too? this part of the bag (the loop that connect the leather and the chain) keep turning out. The flat part should be inside the leather right?


----------



## ipsum

Does anyone know the price of this large shopping bag
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...ed-calfskin-.17P.A69930Y6137394305.c.17P.html


----------



## DecadentDreams

Help. Bag dilemma! I've been saving for a black bag in a slightly larger size (most of my bags are minis). I've been thinking about a classic medium flap for ages (kicking myself I didn't buy it a year ago when it was a £1000 cheaper.)

However I've fallen in love with the coco handle mini size (yes I know it's mini size but it's bigger than the rectangular and square and holds about the same as the medium flap) in black and I have a chance to get one but need to decide tonight otherwise it will go. Should I go with the classic flap or should  I get the coco handle? I keep going backwards and forwards and don't know what to do!!!


----------



## y04nfr3

Hi there,

May I know whether I am able to store my chanel reissue in caviar flat like as show in the picture? Or I should stuff something in the bag and let it stand? Or is there any better way to store the bag? Thanks...


----------



## Bluebonnet Blogger

Check out this blogpost on Chanel Classic Jumbo shopping experience at Chanel Miami ...  happygolucky11.blogspot.com
I enjoyed reading the post!


----------



## Bluebonnet Blogger

DecadentDreams said:


> Help. Bag dilemma! I've been saving for a black bag in a slightly larger size (most of my bags are minis). I've been thinking about a classic medium flap for ages (kicking myself I didn't buy it a year ago when it was a £1000 cheaper.)
> 
> However I've fallen in love with the coco handle mini size (yes I know it's mini size but it's bigger than the rectangular and square and holds about the same as the medium flap) in black and I have a chance to get one but need to decide tonight otherwise it will go. Should I go with the classic flap or should  I get the coco handle? I keep going backwards and forwards and don't know what to do!!!




FOLLOW YOUR HEART DEAR!!! Good luck!!

Read this blog post about a recent Chanel Classic flap bag shopping experience at Chanel Miami   happygolucky11.blogspot.com
Enjoy shopping!


----------



## LVKin

ziggypup said:


> Chanel recently released this flap bag which also resembles a mix between the classic flap & boy bag. What are your thoughts on this bag & if you had to pick between this flap bag & a mini rectangle, which one would you go with? I like this new flap bag very much but should I be concerned about its re-sell value?
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...in-lacquered.17P.A93084Y255460B319.c.17P.html
> 
> View attachment 3611542
> View attachment 3611551
> 
> 
> Here's the picture of the bag in black. Myfavoritethings youtuber made a video on this bag.
> 
> I'm new to Chanel & this would be my first Chanel bag, what is your recommendation please? Thank you


Lovely Bag[/QUOTE]


Did you get the bag?  I went in to Neimans today looking for a different one but fell in love with this flap


----------



## topglamchic

Hi my dear Chanel lovers,  so I'd like a more casual Chanel bag as I do have a couple(I'll list below) but they are sort of special items. So I was thinking of getting a 17series black caviar boy in ghw
Then TraceySh posts this gorgeous Python boy (picture below) and now I'm wondering whether to get a Python boy. 

Here is some background regarding the Python boy. I looovve Python. Python is what got me started in bags. I have Python sneakers, Python print leggings and off course Python purses in other brands (mostly Gucci). I've stayed away from Chanel Python because of the price point but now I'm wondering whether to do it for the boy. As I really don't want to have two boys I should choose either the black or go all out and try and find the Python. 

I take a lot of time figuring out my purchases and I sort of covet and build my collection carefully (with the help of you guys)!!  Any opinions would be great. 

Here is a list of my current special Chanel pieces
1. Blue 15 series WOC
2. Flower power mini
3. Black ghw GST
4. 16 series Airplane mini (I think this is what it's called)
5. Medium trendy cc in pink. 

Here is a picture of the two I'm considering. Pictures are courtesy of our fellow members here (Thanks Tracey SH and other tpfer)


----------



## Keight@8

I agree, topglamchic, it sounds like AP919 should wait. If you want something by chanel, but not a clutch, slg or woc, which are likely the best options <$1250. The only other suggestion are classic ballerina flats...they'll never go out of style. But, if none of this appeals, can I also suggest you consider cashing in $1K in Bloomingdales certificates so you aren't chained to one store? This weeks Her Money podcast had some suggestions on how to do that....


----------



## Passau

Chanel makes the most comfortable and cute ballet flats.....I have been wearing them for the past 30 years and they are stylish with dresses, skirts, shorts and pants!


----------



## MsLVinDC

topglamchic said:


> Hi my dear Chanel lovers,  so I'd like a more casual Chanel bag as I do have a couple(I'll list below) but they are sort of special items. So I was thinking of getting a 17series black caviar boy in ghw
> Then TraceySh posts this gorgeous Python boy (picture below) and now I'm wondering whether to get a Python boy.
> 
> Here is some background regarding the Python boy. I looovve Python. Python is what got me started in bags. I have Python sneakers, Python print leggings and off course Python purses in other brands (mostly Gucci). I've stayed away from Chanel Python because of the price point but now I'm wondering whether to do it for the boy. As I really don't want to have two boys I should choose either the black or go all out and try and find the Python.
> 
> I take a lot of time figuring out my purchases and I sort of covet and build my collection carefully (with the help of you guys)!!  Any opinions would be great.
> 
> Here is a list of my current special Chanel pieces
> 1. Blue 15 series WOC
> 2. Flower power mini
> 3. Black ghw GST
> 4. 16 series Airplane mini (I think this is what it's called)
> 5. Medium trendy cc in pink.
> 
> Here is a picture of the two I'm considering. Pictures are courtesy of our fellow members here (Thanks Tracey SH and other tpfer)
> 
> View attachment 3631868
> View attachment 3631869



The Python boy is in a league of its own and not particular a fair comparison to basic black boy. My boutique has the Python boy (I saw it Saturday) it's truly beautiful. If Python is your love, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Arlene619

Givenchy18 said:


> Hey all! I apologize, because at this point I'm on TPF fretting over a potential purchase almost monthly! However, I'm looking to buy a pre-owned chevron Boy, but I'm having a dilemma over this bag! The bottom chevron doesn't quite touch the lock like the other bags I've seen so, and I'm wondering whether I should let this bother me. I hope the makes sense! I'll attach a photo
> View attachment 3620594


Mine doesn't either, I think it's supposed to be like that. Either way that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## topglamchic

MsLVinDC said:


> The Python boy is in a league of its own and not particular a fair comparison to basic black boy. My boutique has the Python boy (I saw it Saturday) it's truly beautiful. If Python is your love, I'd say go for it.



Thanks MSLVinDC, this makes sense when you mention that they cannot be compared. I suppose that actually makes the choice easier and less anxiety provoking.  They are just different purses. I haven't seen the Python in person and hope to this week. I suppose I'm fretting because my next purchase was to be a more casual bag.  

Chanel angst. Hahahaha.


----------



## Arlene619

topglamchic said:


> Hi my dear Chanel lovers,  so I'd like a more casual Chanel bag as I do have a couple(I'll list below) but they are sort of special items. So I was thinking of getting a 17series black caviar boy in ghw
> Then TraceySh posts this gorgeous Python boy (picture below) and now I'm wondering whether to get a Python boy.
> 
> Here is some background regarding the Python boy. I looovve Python. Python is what got me started in bags. I have Python sneakers, Python print leggings and off course Python purses in other brands (mostly Gucci). I've stayed away from Chanel Python because of the price point but now I'm wondering whether to do it for the boy. As I really don't want to have two boys I should choose either the black or go all out and try and find the Python.
> 
> I take a lot of time figuring out my purchases and I sort of covet and build my collection carefully (with the help of you guys)!!  Any opinions would be great.
> 
> Here is a list of my current special Chanel pieces
> 1. Blue 15 series WOC
> 2. Flower power mini
> 3. Black ghw GST
> 4. 16 series Airplane mini (I think this is what it's called)
> 5. Medium trendy cc in pink.
> 
> Here is a picture of the two I'm considering. Pictures are courtesy of our fellow members here (Thanks Tracey SH and other tpfer)
> 
> View attachment 3631868
> View attachment 3631869


I would totally go with the python, if I had the funds that bag would be on my radar!  Good luck on your decision. [emoji4]


----------



## topglamchic

Arlene619 said:


> I would totally go with the python, if I had the funds that bag would be on my radar!  Good luck on your decision. [emoji4]


Thanks Arlene619.  Here's my question, would you go with the python even though you probably wouldn't use it as often as a black boy? 
Or maybe one would use it as often as a black boy....


----------



## qogofud

I was looking for a specific Chanel bag (black Boy, old medium, caviar or calfskin, RHW) and opened a Saks card a couple days ago because an SA confirmed she had the bag. Sadly, it wasn't the right bag and I don't think the one I am searching for will show up anytime soon. Does anyone know if I would still be eligible for a 10% discount even if I make my first card purchase months from now?


----------



## UpTime

qogofud said:


> I was looking for a specific Chanel bag (black Boy, old medium, caviar or calfskin, RHW) and opened a Saks card a couple days ago because an SA confirmed she had the bag. Sadly, it wasn't the right bag and I don't think the one I am searching for will show up anytime soon. Does anyone know if I would still be eligible for a 10% discount even if I make my first card purchase months from now?


Yes, as long as it is your first transaction on the acct. I used mine few weeks after I got it.


----------



## qogofud

UpTime said:


> Yes, as long as it is your first transaction on the acct. I used mine few weeks after I got it.


Great, thank you for the quick reply!!


----------



## Arlene619

topglamchic said:


> Thanks Arlene619.  Here's my question, would you go with the python even though you probably wouldn't use it as often as a black boy?
> Or maybe one would use it as often as a black boy....


I'm so sorry about the late response..  Yes I would, it's such a beautiful unique bag. Tbh with you I would wear it as much as I can, not just on specialoccasions.[emoji38]


----------



## aa12

hi everyone, does anyone have the large boy flap wallet? I have been looking at that wallet for a bit, but wonder if its too big/bulky versus finding a smaller flap boy ( not the card case)?


----------



## aa12

has anyone seen the natural beauty flap for 2017, my SA said its very wearable etc, but I know its a big high in price for a seasonal bag, but was wondering if anyone here has seen it or would recommend it?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hi! I'm new to the world of Chanel...I'm looking for the chain length on the Medium Boy and Medium Timeless Classic flap...anyone have those measurements?

TIA!


----------



## ChloePanda168

I just posted my woc for sale and I was scared to post my authenticity card and number up. I'd seen some people block out the number so that's why I wasn't comfortable. My question is why do people feel the need to block out the numbers? I never knew why. I'd like the buyer to feel comfortable purchasing it


----------



## Sparkletastic

ChloePanda168 said:


> I just posted my woc for sale and I was scared to post my authenticity card and number up. I'd seen some people block out the number so that's why I wasn't comfortable. My question is why do people feel the need to block out the numbers? I never knew why. I'd like the buyer to feel comfortable purchasing it


I think it's so counterfeiters can't copy the photo. But there may be more to it than just that.


----------



## MsLVinDC

ChloePanda168 said:


> I just posted my woc for sale and I was scared to post my authenticity card and number up. I'd seen some people block out the number so that's why I wasn't comfortable. My question is why do people feel the need to block out the numbers? I never knew why. I'd like the buyer to feel comfortable purchasing it



I heard the rumor is that chanel monitors newer bags for sale on resell sites such as eBay by cross-checking authenticity card numbers. And, those people have been banned from making multiple purchases per month/year, etc. 

So, in order not to be traced, people block out the full number.


----------



## ChloePanda168

MsLVinDC said:


> I heard the rumor is that chanel monitors newer bags for sale on resell sites such as eBay by cross-checking authenticity card numbers. And, those people have been banned from making multiple purchases per month/year, etc.
> 
> So, in order not to be traced, people block out the full number.



Oh wow, I had no idea. When I used to work at Neiman's, I know that the employees had purchasing limits on Chanel with their discount. I didn't realize they would do that with customer's as well. That's definitely interesting.




Sparkletastic said:


> I think it's so counterfeiters can't copy the photo. But there may be more to it than just that.



This is what I was thinking as well. I see a lot of youtuber's and others on social media covering the second half of their authenticity number.


----------



## MsLVinDC

ChloePanda168 said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea. When I used to work at Neiman's, I know that the employees had purchasing limits on Chanel with their discount. I didn't realize they would do that with customer's as well. That's definitely interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was thinking as well. I see a lot of youtuber's and others on social media covering the second half of their authenticity number.



Counterfeiters only need one authenticity card to duplicate. They usually buy one authentic bag so they can duplicate it.


----------



## k5ml3k

First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!


----------



## Jdljb

The mi


k5ml3k said:


> First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!
> View attachment 3641494


I vote mini! Do you have both and returning one?


----------



## ChloePanda168

MsLVinDC said:


> Counterfeiters only need one authenticity card to duplicate. They usually buy one authentic bag so they can duplicate it.


----------



## ChloePanda168

k5ml3k said:


> First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!
> View attachment 3641494


Definitely mini! I am biased, I have the mini and LOVE it


----------



## Cclover2013

k5ml3k said:


> First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!
> View attachment 3641494


The mini!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Jdljb said:


> The mi
> 
> I vote mini! Do you have both and returning one?





ChloePanda168 said:


>





ChloePanda168 said:


> Definitely mini! I am biased, I have the mini and LOVE it





Cclover2013 said:


> The mini!!



Thank you guys!! How about the small boy?


----------



## Cclover2013

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you guys!! How about the small boy?


I recently just bought the small boy and I LOVE IT!!! I'm 5'5 and on the petite side, I love wearing it crossbody and I'm okay with it not being able to carry the world and more since I only wear my bags to go out/events. Try them both on if you can and you should know instantly what you love more


----------



## ChloePanda168

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you guys!! How about the small boy?



I think it's cute, but I haven't tried it in person. I saw this video before I got my mini. I hope it helps:


----------



## nvu1989

I'm a newbie for Chanel. I have a question that I couldn't find answer by googling. So Is it true that there are certain bags or colors that can only be found in Europe or Asia, not in the US?


----------



## JazzyMac

k5ml3k said:


> First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!
> View attachment 3641494


I like the one on the left.  The one on the right (Boy) looks too big and clunky!  You want to glide seamlessly through the world!  j/k  I just like the look of the classic a lot better.


----------



## eea001

k5ml3k said:


> First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!
> View attachment 3641494


The mini is so lovely!


----------



## FunBagz

nvu1989 said:


> I'm a newbie for Chanel. I have a question that I couldn't find answer by googling. So Is it true that there are certain bags or colors that can only be found in Europe or Asia, not in the US?



Hello and welcome. Yes, it is true that certain bags are released in Europe, Asia, Canada, etc. and not in the US.


----------



## pfsheen

Hi everyone - for those of you who own both lambskin & calfskin, can  you please share your experience on the wear & tear? I just bought my medium (old medium) by bag in the lambskin wtih brush ghw & i absolutely love how stunning it looks but i can't get over how worried i am over how the lambskin will scratch easily. The wait is 1/2 year to 1 year for a calfsking medium boy bag. Please share your wear & tear experience. Thank you


----------



## FunBagz

pfsheen said:


> Hi everyone - for those of you who own both lambskin & calfskin, can  you please share your experience on the wear & tear? I just bought my medium (old medium) by bag in the lambskin wtih brush ghw & i absolutely love how stunning it looks but i can't get over how worried i am over how the lambskin will scratch easily. The wait is 1/2 year to 1 year for a calfsking medium boy bag. Please share your wear & tear experience. Thank you



You should do a search...this has been discussed heavily.  Calf is definitely hardier than lamb (IMO, particularly on the boy bag since the boy is more casual and thus worn in more casual environments, is more boxy and can be worn crossbody, making it more likely to bang into things).  I have a few lamb pieces and they have worn well, but none of my boys are lamb because I fear the way lamb wears on boys (scuffed corners, scratches under the flap, etc).  However, many have the opinion that the wear on lamb boys isn't too concerning and is worth it for the luxurious feel of the lamb, while others avoid lamb all together or in certain pieces (boys, SLGs, etc.).  Everyone has difference tolerance levels and it really just depends on what yours is.  If you are terrified to use your lamb boy because of your fears of wear and tear, you should probably return and hold out for calf. GLD!


----------



## aa12

Hi everyone, 
I was hoping I could get some opinions on this  
I'm looking to buy an everyday wearable style bag, if you could choose only one which would you go for:

-Coco handle (either in small or medium)- I actually fell in love with this bag when it first came out and bought the large, but later realized it was just way too big for me on my frame.
-Natural Beauty flap- I don't seem to have photos, but my SA showed me this for act 2, wearable material, good size
-http://www.chanel.com/dam/fashion/catalog/collections/17S/HDB/products/A98782/A98782Y6131094305/other-views/slide-1.jpg.fashionImg.medium.jpg ( have not seen this in person yet)
-http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion/products/handbags/g/s.flap-bag-grained-calfskin-laquered.17S.A93857Y614023B497.c.17S.html ( have not seen this in person yet)

Thank you!!


----------



## caglape

k5ml3k said:


> First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!
> View attachment 3641494



Hello i had the same dilemma and i got the  mini. I might eventually get a boy bag in the old medium size but i'll try to find a nice pre loved one as i dont think the price difference in a mini and boy bag is fair. ( small boy and mini rect) Also i was trying to find a bag that i'd be comfortable with day and night and i found thw boy bags chain to be heavy and uncomfortable.


----------



## MsLVinDC

k5ml3k said:


> First world dilemma...which one would you guy pick?!
> View attachment 3641494



For the price point and capacity, I would go with the mini. [emoji3]


----------



## pennypenny

Help! I want to buy a pair of chanel shoes. Those classic beige ballerinas. This will be my first luxe shoe if ever. Please please convince me I should spend $$$ on a shoe. I have been saving and now i have the money, but I am hesitating. Is it worth it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MsLVinDC

pennypenny said:


> Help! I want to buy a pair of chanel shoes. Those classic beige ballerinas. This will be my first luxe shoe if ever. Please please convince me I should spend $$$ on a shoe. I have been saving and now i have the money, but I am hesitating. Is it worth it? Thanks in advance!



It's only worth it if YOU love it. [emoji16]


----------



## squidgee

Hi everyone, I just got a preloved 12-series Chanel square mini and wondering if the turn lock for that year had this weird triangle thing?




I just wonder if it's normal or possibly a replacement part? None of my other CC turnlocks look like this, they're all one smooth column, and the lock on this bag scrapes against the sides of the hole when I try to close it.


----------



## pennypenny

MsLVinDC said:


> It's only worth it if YOU love it. [emoji16]



Haha. I loooove looking at them. But I haven't even tried any of them on. Thanks for the reply! 

Still thinking thinking.....


----------



## UpTime

pennypenny said:


> Haha. I loooove looking at them. But I haven't even tried any of them on. Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Still thinking thinking.....


i say dont do it, because before you know it, you will get 2rd pairs, then 3rd....


----------



## UpUpnAway

Hi ladies. Which woc do you prefer? The classic style or the brilliant? I was tempted by this beautiful dark pink patent brilliant woc but I don't know if I love the curved flap of the brilliant. Thoughts?


----------



## TChip5

pennypenny said:


> Help! I want to buy a pair of chanel shoes. Those classic beige ballerinas. This will be my first luxe shoe if ever. Please please convince me I should spend $$$ on a shoe. I have been saving and now i have the money, but I am hesitating. Is it worth it? Thanks in advance!


Perhaps u can wait until the sale? It is usually May/June.


----------



## TChip5

aa12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was hoping I could get some opinions on this
> I'm looking to buy an everyday wearable style bag, if you could choose only one which would you go for:
> 
> -Coco handle (either in small or medium)- I actually fell in love with this bag when it first came out and bought the large, but later realized it was just way too big for me on my frame.
> -Natural Beauty flap- I don't seem to have photos, but my SA showed me this for act 2, wearable material, good size
> -http://www.chanel.com/dam/fashion/catalog/collections/17S/HDB/products/A98782/A98782Y6131094305/other-views/slide-1.jpg.fashionImg.medium.jpg ( have not seen this in person yet)
> -http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion/products/handbags/g/s.flap-bag-grained-calfskin-laquered.17S.A93857Y614023B497.c.17S.html ( have not seen this in person yet)
> 
> Thank you!!


Love the second one! The bulky chain (like the boy bag)  on the other one is heavy!


----------



## MsLVinDC

UpUpnAway said:


> Hi ladies. Which woc do you prefer? The classic style or the brilliant? I was tempted by this beautiful dark pink patent brilliant woc but I don't know if I love the curved flap of the brilliant. Thoughts?



I love the brilliant! I have a wallet and I wish I would have bought more colors when it was available.


----------



## MsLVinDC

TChip5 said:


> Perhaps u can wait until the sale? It is usually May/June.



Depending on her size and if she wants a classic pair, they may go quickly and won't be around in may/june


----------



## Pgirl2016

UpUpnAway said:


> Hi ladies. Which woc do you prefer? The classic style or the brilliant? I was tempted by this beautiful dark pink patent brilliant woc but I don't know if I love the curved flap of the brilliant. Thoughts?



Wow this is amazing - which store did you see this?


----------



## rajneon01

Can someone explain the difference between grained calfskin and grained lambskin 
Are they both caviar leather or something different entirely 
And is the grained calfskin more durable than the grained lambskin?


----------



## rajneon01

Thank you to anyone who can answer and clarify my questions


----------



## gail13

rajneon01 said:


> Can someone explain the difference between grained calfskin and grained lambskin
> Are they both caviar leather or something different entirely
> And is the grained calfskin more durable than the grained lambskin?



One is calf and one is lamb; the grained lamb is finer in texture and seems softer than the calf, but it still seems quite durable.  If you see them and feel it in person you can see the differences.


----------



## Lola121

Good morning everyone! I hope you all are having a great day. 
Please forgive me if I am posting a repeat question or not posting in the correct place- I'm new here and when I tried searching for my question I was completely overwhelmed and wasn't sure where to post. 

I have a question regarding the Chanel classic flaps (all sizes) I'm hoping to purchase my first one soon however when I was browsing online I noticed that there are two styles, I'm referring to the caviar flaps in specific  I hope I can properly get through what I am trying to ask and excuse me for rambling basically I have noticed with the classic caviar flaps that some models especially the minis and m/l flaps some have like a type of line at the end of the flap while others. When I tried to search around the web to find out why that was some places said that the new styles don't have a line at the end of the flap- but I found this to be not true some of the new ones I was seeing and that my friends had purchased did have the line while others didn't. If someone could explain this to me I would be eternally grateful. I'll try to include pictures below of what I mean. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## loveydovey35

Lola121 said:


> Good morning everyone! I hope you all are having a great day.
> Please forgive me if I am posting a repeat question or not posting in the correct place- I'm new here and when I tried searching for my question I was completely overwhelmed and wasn't sure where to post.
> 
> Wow, never noticed, mine has it....interested to know more about this.


----------



## ladyash

Quick question, but is it possible for serial numbers to just fall off of a Chanel bag?


----------



## Lola121

ladyash said:


> Quick question, but is it possible for serial numbers to just fall off of a Chanel bag?


I think so.. I experienced that with my mini the sticker on the inside just peeled off after some time but it's worth noting I think it might be due to the warm temp I was storing my bag in (it's really hot where I live) and the fact that things kept rubbing on the inner wall of bag as I took them in and out of the bag. I hope this answers your question


----------



## TChip5

MsLVinDC said:


> Depending on her size and if she wants a classic pair, they may go quickly and won't be around in may/june


Yes, very true. To me it's the chance  I think worth taking and I always find every style shoe and accessories I want. My size is the most popular ever. 39.5/40


----------



## ladyash

Lola121 said:


> I think so.. I experienced that with my mini the sticker on the inside just peeled off after some time but it's worth noting I think it might be due to the warm temp I was storing my bag in (it's really hot where I live) and the fact that things kept rubbing on the inner wall of bag as I took them in and out of the bag. I hope this answers your question



Thank you! Definitely helped. I was worried the  bag was fake when the serial number fell off!


----------



## Lola121

Hopefully someone will let us know soon!


----------



## Lola121

ladyash said:


> Thank you! Definitely helped. I was worried the  bag was fake when the serial number fell off!


Always happy to help!  have a great day


----------



## Lola121

Hopefully someone will let us know soon!


----------



## Lola121

Any idea on where I can post to my question?thank you all in advance xox


----------



## San2222

Lola121 said:


> Good morning everyone! I hope you all are having a great day.
> Please forgive me if I am posting a repeat question or not posting in the correct place- I'm new here and when I tried searching for my question I was completely overwhelmed and wasn't sure where to post.
> 
> I have a question regarding the Chanel classic flaps (all sizes) I'm hoping to purchase my first one soon however when I was browsing online I noticed that there are two styles, I'm referring to the caviar flaps in specific  I hope I can properly get through what I am trying to ask and excuse me for rambling basically I have noticed with the classic caviar flaps that some models especially the minis and m/l flaps some have like a type of line at the end of the flap while others. When I tried to search around the web to find out why that was some places said that the new styles don't have a line at the end of the flap- but I found this to be not true some of the new ones I was seeing and that my friends had purchased did have the line while others didn't. If someone could explain this to me I would be eternally grateful. I'll try to include pictures below of what I mean. Thank you so much in advance


It's called edged stitching. Most classics in classic color, black and beige clare has this, seasonal colors don't (I think). Minis used to not have edged stitching either until last cruise season's mini. Hope this answers ur question. If u look-up cruise 17 posts, there's extensive discussion on this. Some people love it while others don't.


----------



## Lola121

San2222 said:


> It's called edged stitching. Most classics in classic color, black and beige clare has this, seasonal colors don't (I think). Minis used to not have edged stitching either until last cruise season's mini. Hope this answers ur question. If u look-up cruise 17 posts, there's extensive discussion on this. Some people love it while others don't.


Thank you so much! Do you know if all the minis don't have it anymore? Ie even the black


----------



## Lola121

San2222 said:


> It's called edged stitching. Most classics in classic color, black and beige clare has this, seasonal colors don't (I think). Minis used to not have edged stitching either until last cruise season's mini. Hope this answers ur question. If u look-up cruise 17 posts, there's extensive discussion on this. Some people love it while others don't.



Forgive me for asking but do you have a direct link to those posts/threads? I'm still a noobie and struggle navigating the website Thank you and I hope it's not too much to ask


----------



## San2222

Lola121 said:


> Forgive me for asking but do you have a direct link to those posts/threads? I'm still a noobie and struggle navigating the website Thank you and I hope it's not too much to ask


Check this one...there were two threads on cruise 2017, one for general, the other for mini...there's a search function in tpf, you can also just type edged stitching.

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/950678/


----------



## San2222

Lola121 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you know if all the minis don't have it anymore? Ie even the black


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/937411/

You can browse through this thread to see what's the latest avail this season.


----------



## Lola121

San2222 said:


> Check this one...there were two threads on cruise 2017, one for general, the other for mini...there's a search function in tpf, you can also just type edged stitching.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/950678/


Bless you! Thank you soooo much xox


----------



## Lola121

ladyash said:


> Thank you! Definitely helped. I was worried the  bag was fake when the serial number fell off!


Check out page 30 of this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-cruise-2017-collection-prices.949384/page-30


----------



## BagLadyT

It's raining here in N. Cali and I just had an iced coffee, weird choice if you ask me


----------



## terri w

BagLadyT said:


> It's raining here in N. Cali and I just had an iced coffee, weird choice if you ask me



I live in Scotland and remember eating an ice cream while holding an umbrella cos of the rain!!


----------



## Auvina15

Hi lovely friends, I've just received my black mini Coco lizard handle bag and I like it. But the series numbers of the card came with it are really crooked. I've never seen any cards with crooked series numbers like this before. Would it be big deal to you? I'm afraid that never know if I would keep it forever or in the future if I end up to sell it would be really hard!!! Please give me your thoughts?! Your inputs are very much appreciated!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Auvina15 said:


> Hi lovely friends, I've just received my black mini Coco lizard handle bag and I like it. But the series numbers of the card came with it are really crooked. I've never seen any cards with crooked series numbers like this before. Would it be big deal to you? I'm afraid that never know if I would keep it forever or in the future if I end up to sell it would be really hard!!! Please give me your thoughts?! Your inputs are very much appreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 3666765


I am always paranoid about stuff like that and if you are I think you should get it authenticated through a third party if you haven't already. Doing this would put your mind at ease...


----------



## Auvina15

BagLadyT said:


> I am always paranoid about stuff like that and if you are I think you should get it authenticated through a third party if you haven't already. Doing this would put your mind at ease...


Thank you so much for your reply! I just bought the bag from Saks actually, so I'm sure it is authentic. Just the card is really off. My SA said she's seen the authenticity cards with crooked numbers like that before(?!).And it's the last one in company so if I return it, not sure of I'll be able to get one. For now it is fine but I'm afraid it would be tough to sell it in the future if I end up selling it after a few years!!! And it didn't even come with its tag either!!!


----------



## katiebal

Auvina15 said:


> Hi lovely friends, I've just received my black mini Coco lizard handle bag and I like it. But the series numbers of the card came with it are really crooked. I've never seen any cards with crooked series numbers like this before. Would it be big deal to you? I'm afraid that never know if I would keep it forever or in the future if I end up to sell it would be really hard!!! Please give me your thoughts?! Your inputs are very much appreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 3666765



I have a few serial cards with crooked numbers and it doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I have also seen quite a few ones like this on the resale market. I don't think that it would have a significant impact on your ability to sell the bag in the future, especially if you go the consignment route.


----------



## nicole0612

katiebal said:


> I have a few serial cards with crooked numbers and it doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I have also seen quite a few ones like this on the resale market. I don't think that it would have a significant impact on your ability to sell the bag in the future, especially if you go the consignment route.



I totally agree with what katiebal says. I have a couple with crooked serial numbers and I don't think it affects my enjoyment of the bag at all.


----------



## DecadentDreams

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I just bought the bag from Saks actually, so I'm sure it is authentic. Just the card is really off. My SA said she's seen the authenticity cards with crooked numbers like that before(?!).And it's the last one in company so if I return it, not sure of I'll be able to get one. For now it is fine but I'm afraid it would be tough to sell it in the future if I end up selling it after a few years!!! And it didn't even come with its tag either!!!



I would keep the receipt in the box as proof of purchase so if you need to sell in the future you at least have that.


----------



## Auvina15

katiebal said:


> I have a few serial cards with crooked numbers and it doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I have also seen quite a few ones like this on the resale market. I don't think that it would have a significant impact on your ability to sell the bag in the future, especially if you go the consignment route.





DecadentDreams said:


> I would keep the receipt in the box as proof of purchase so if you need to sell in the future you at least have that.





nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree with what katiebal says. I have a couple with crooked serial numbers and I don't think it affects my enjoyment of the bag at all.


Omg you all made me feel much better, thank you all so much for replying!!!! Yes I might just keep the bag, still waiting if she could find its tag!!!


----------



## bj81

I bought my first pre-owned chanel today... Im freaking out waiting for someone to authenticate it. I posted in the thread about authentication but I'm on pins & needles waiting. I bought from fashionphile and I read a few threads here about them selling super fakes.


----------



## nicole0612

bj81 said:


> I bought my first pre-owned chanel today... Im freaking out waiting for someone to authenticate it. I posted in the thread about authentication but I'm on pins & needles waiting. I bought from fashionphile and I read a few threads here about them selling super fakes.



Sending you hugs! I'm not an authenticator, but I know they can answer you more quickly if all of your posts appear in one post (by quoting your previous posts)...I hope that makes sense. Then they don't have to search back for all of your photos or links. You may also need a clearer photo of the plate behind the turn lock since it looks a little blurry. As far as pricing goes, I think maxis are just selling for a little less now compatibly due to the mini bag trend.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Sending you hugs! I'm not an authenticator, but I know they can answer you more quickly if all of your posts appear in one post (by quoting your previous posts)...I hope that makes sense. Then they don't have to search back for all of your photos or links. You may also need a clearer photo of the plate behind the turn lock since it looks a little blurry. As far as pricing goes, I think maxis are just selling for a little less now compatibly due to the mini bag trend.



Edit: Comparably, not compatibly.


----------



## bj81

nicole0612 said:


> Sending you hugs! I'm not an authenticator, but I know they can answer you more quickly if all of your posts appear in one post (by quoting your previous posts)...I hope that makes sense. Then they don't have to search back for all of your photos or links. You may also need a clearer photo of the plate behind the turn lock since it looks a little blurry. As far as pricing goes, I think maxis are just selling for a little less now compatibly due to the mini bag trend.




They authenticated it!! I just had to follow better instructions. lol But yaaayyy so excited, can't wait to wear her.


----------



## BagLadyT

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I just bought the bag from Saks actually, so I'm sure it is authentic. Just the card is really off. My SA said she's seen the authenticity cards with crooked numbers like that before(?!).And it's the last one in company so if I return it, not sure of I'll be able to get one. For now it is fine but I'm afraid it would be tough to sell it in the future if I end up selling it after a few years!!! And it didn't even come with its tag either!!!



Saks, phew, what a relief. I agree with the other ladies and as long as you have the receipt you should be golden! Enjoy your shiny new bag!


----------



## nicole0612

bj81 said:


> They authenticated it!! I just had to follow better instructions. lol But yaaayyy so excited, can't wait to wear her.



So happy for you! Wear her with pride [emoji4]


----------



## helenhandbag

We are having a discussion in our bag friends group about someone's ad on a local second hand bag site - the lady is selling a gorgeous red maxi GST, but she lost the card...and in the ad says that 'you can order a new authenticity card at Chanel for €250'.

Now, to us that sounds like a load of rubbish, why would they custom make cards especially with the huge counterfeit market? And store staff isn't supposed to authenticate bags? I've never heard my Chanel SA's mention anything even close to this before, they always tell us to just not lose the card and to store it somewhere else so that in the unlikely event of losing the bag you still have some evidence if you see it pop up somewhere.

But...perhaps we missed something. Has anyone heard about this before?


----------



## BagLadyT

I'm with you,I don't believe that to be true at all. If it were I imagine a lot of resellers would be purchasing cards to be able to bump their prices up. If anyone has any other knowledge please chime in. I'm claiming bull! Lol


----------



## Gloria.C

Hey guys! Not sure if Im posting in the right forum but can anyone tell me the approximate price/price range of the chanel
extra mini (if I wanted to buy it brand new/in boutiques)? Thank you!


----------



## dVn85

Does anyone know about how long a collection lasts in stores? I am eyeing something from the Spring Summer 2017 collection, but wont be purchasing until July in Paris.
TIA!


----------



## Sandra.AT

hi all  i have a question regarding your style when wearing a chanel bag (in particular chanel flap bag jumbo).  do you all wear desginer clothes or shoes when wearing a chanel bag? I´m thinking of getting a chanel flap jumbo .. I could afford one but I´m not sure if i want to buy one.. I dont´wear designer clothes or shoes but I wear clothes which fit to my Louis Vuitton bags. I would say middle price range brands but no designer clothes as I´m buying what I like and what looks good on me.. I´m also not so into spending so much money on designer shoes as I´m also not carefull with my shoes or even clothes but I´m very carefull with my bags and I´m a bag addict .. my bags can look like new for a very long period, so that´s why spending so much money on a handbag can be justified for me... I see the jumbo bag as a more casual but still dressy bag, so i would wear it with a dress and also with jeans.
So I´m wondering if you think it is "necessary" or "better" to have designer clothes /shoes when you have/ wear a chanel flap bag jumbo?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sandra.AT said:


> hi all  i have a question regarding your style when wearing a chanel bag (in particular chanel flap bag jumbo).  do you all wear desginer clothes or shoes when wearing a chanel bag? I´m thinking of getting a chanel flap jumbo .. I could afford one but I´m not sure if i want to buy one.. I dont´wear designer clothes or shoes but I wear clothes which fit to my Louis Vuitton bags. I would say middle price range brands but no designer clothes as I´m buying what I like and what looks good on me.. I´m also not so into spending so much money on designer shoes as I´m also not carefull with my shoes or even clothes but I´m very carefull with my bags and I´m a bag addict .. my bags can look like new for a very long period, so that´s why spending so much money on a handbag can be justified for me... I see the jumbo bag as a more casual but still dressy bag, so i would wear it with a dress and also with jeans.
> So I´m wondering if you think it is "necessary" or "better" to have designer clothes /shoes when you have/ wear a chanel flap bag jumbo?


i think you'll find many women who wear their chanel bags when dressed up only, and just as many who sport the bags wearing jogging pants and t-shirts. wear the bag however you want, and maybe look at some pictures in the 'chanels in action' thread for a large variety of women wearing their bags in different ways and settings. tons of women are in casual clothing. the jumbo is owned by moms with young kids and executive women alike, so just wear it in whatever way makes you comfortable. i think it'd be extremely weird to only get to use your bags when you're all dressed up and coordinated... but i'm sure some people do. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-of-your-chanels-in-action.937413/page-674


----------



## marieski

Hi all! I am late to the Chanel 6 Key Holder party - I'm just seeing the 1 year wear and tear reviews, and falling more in love with it. It is absolutely gorgeous and apparently wears exceptionally (which was my concern originally). Has anyone happened to see new in store lately or are they just completely gone at this point? 

(And now I've learned my lesson not to wait when I think something is that gorgeous!)


----------



## nicole0612

Sandra.AT said:


> hi all  i have a question regarding your style when wearing a chanel bag (in particular chanel flap bag jumbo).  do you all wear desginer clothes or shoes when wearing a chanel bag? I´m thinking of getting a chanel flap jumbo .. I could afford one but I´m not sure if i want to buy one.. I dont´wear designer clothes or shoes but I wear clothes which fit to my Louis Vuitton bags. I would say middle price range brands but no designer clothes as I´m buying what I like and what looks good on me.. I´m also not so into spending so much money on designer shoes as I´m also not carefull with my shoes or even clothes but I´m very carefull with my bags and I´m a bag addict .. my bags can look like new for a very long period, so that´s why spending so much money on a handbag can be justified for me... I see the jumbo bag as a more casual but still dressy bag, so i would wear it with a dress and also with jeans.
> So I´m wondering if you think it is "necessary" or "better" to have designer clothes /shoes when you have/ wear a chanel flap bag jumbo?



I totally agree with ccbaggirl89, you could wear a Chanel Jumbo classic flap with any outfit. Jumbo in general works really well for a casual look. What leather, color and hardware were you considering? I think dark color lambskin with gold hardware is a more dressy look.


----------



## Sandra.AT

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree with ccbaggirl89, you could wear a Chanel Jumbo classic flap with any outfit. Jumbo in general works really well for a casual look. What leather, color and hardware were you considering? I think dark color lambskin with gold hardware is a more dressy look.


thank you for your help.. I´m considering caviar leather with gold harware as I need a more carefree bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think you'll find many women who wear their chanel bags when dressed up only, and just as many who sport the bags wearing jogging pants and t-shirts. wear the bag however you want, and maybe look at some pictures in the 'chanels in action' thread for a large variety of women wearing their bags in different ways and settings. tons of women are in casual clothing. the jumbo is owned by moms with young kids and executive women alike, so just wear it in whatever way makes you comfortable. i think it'd be extremely weird to only get to use your bags when you're all dressed up and coordinated... but i'm sure some people do. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-of-your-chanels-in-action.937413/page-674


thank you for your help That helps me a lot in my decision


----------



## amna72

marieski said:


> Hi all! I am late to the Chanel 6 Key Holder party - I'm just seeing the 1 year wear and tear reviews, and falling more in love with it. It is absolutely gorgeous and apparently wears exceptionally (which was my concern originally). Has anyone happened to see new in store lately or are they just completely gone at this point?
> 
> (And now I've learned my lesson not to wait when I think something is that gorgeous!)





marieski said:


> Hi all! I am late to the Chanel 6 Key Holder party - I'm just seeing the 1 year wear and tear reviews, and falling more in love with it. It is absolutely gorgeous and apparently wears exceptionally (which was my concern originally). Has anyone happened to see new in store lately or are they just completely gone at this point?
> 
> (And now I've learned my lesson not to wait when I think something is that gorgeous!)



Hi, it took me 2 years and MANY cities in Europe  (including Paris, London, Vienna) to find Chanel 6 Key Holder in black caviar with golden hardware. I finally managed to find one in Berlin a year ago and that was the last one they had. Moreover, just last month when I was buying a bag in a Chanel boutique in Vienna the sales lady asked me where I found the Key Holder, since they have not had it in Vienna for a while. I don´t know how the situation is in the States, but it is very difficult to find this particular Key Holder in Europe. If you see one, make sure you buy it immediately!


----------



## marieski

amna72 said:


> Hi, it took me 2 years and MANY cities in Europe  (including Paris, London, Vienna) to find Chanel 6 Key Holder in black caviar with golden hardware. I finally managed to find one in Berlin a year ago and that was the last one they had. Moreover, just last month when I was buying a bag in a Chanel boutique in Vienna the sales lady asked me where I found the Key Holder, since they have not had it in Vienna for a while. I don´t know how the situation is in the States, but it is very difficult to find this particular Key Holder in Europe. If you see one, make sure you buy it immediately!


Thank you for the info! I know it has been difficult to find in the states, as well. I will be traveling to Europe and UAE later this summer, so it's good to know what the availability is like there. I will definitely be buying immediately if I can find it! Enjoy your key holder! It's such a beautiful piece!


----------



## amna72

marieski said:


> Thank you for the info! I know it has been difficult to find in the states, as well. I will be traveling to Europe and UAE later this summer, so it's good to know what the availability is like there. I will definitely be buying immediately if I can find it! Enjoy your key holder! It's such a beautiful piece!



Thanks, I hope you will find it as well


----------



## mere girl

I've seen pics and you tube videos of the Rock in Rome flap bag (similar in size to a jumbo but with a shorter strap)
I believe this was a seasonal bag from last year so is my only hope the pre-loved route?
Also, there doesn't seem to be an awful lot of info on tpf about this bag..was it not very popular? IT looks perfect to me and I'd love to find a navy one!


----------



## Sunna

Sandra.AT said:


> hi all  i have a question regarding your style when wearing a chanel bag (in particular chanel flap bag jumbo).  do you all wear desginer clothes or shoes when wearing a chanel bag? I´m thinking of getting a chanel flap jumbo .. I could afford one but I´m not sure if i want to buy one.. I dont´wear designer clothes or shoes but I wear clothes which fit to my Louis Vuitton bags. I would say middle price range brands but no designer clothes as I´m buying what I like and what looks good on me.. I´m also not so into spending so much money on designer shoes as I´m also not carefull with my shoes or even clothes but I´m very carefull with my bags and I´m a bag addict .. my bags can look like new for a very long period, so that´s why spending so much money on a handbag can be justified for me... I see the jumbo bag as a more casual but still dressy bag, so i would wear it with a dress and also with jeans.
> So I´m wondering if you think it is "necessary" or "better" to have designer clothes /shoes when you have/ wear a chanel flap bag jumbo?



I own a vintage jumbo flap bag, and I prefer to wear it with casual clothes. I think it look great paired with jeans and a t-shirt!

I own a lot of beautiful designer bags,but I do not own any designer clothes. Wear the bag with what ever you want


----------



## bonelda

I only wear "casual" clothes with all my CHANELS - I am not a dressy kind of person. Wear what you are comfortable with and enjoy your Chanel bags!!


----------



## rowy65

I just ordered a 17P mini chevron flap in dark green caviar.  It's due to arrive tomorrow.  I can't seem to get the charcoal caviar quilted mini flap out of my head?  Which would you all prefer and why?


----------



## Ashleym

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3681113
> View attachment 3681114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 17P mini chevron flap in dark green caviar.  It's due to arrive tomorrow.  I can't seem to get the charcoal caviar quilted mini flap out of my head?  Which would you all prefer and why?



I love the green


----------



## rowy65

Ashleym said:


> I love the green


I know.  I was originally going for the black caviar chevron but none to be found.  I love green also but I'm still thinking about this pearly charcoal


----------



## Cclover2013

Maybe buy both and return what you don't like? I received the "orangey red" yesterday. I'm going to return it. It's a bit too Orange for me it's a little shorter than other mini rectangulars. I'm personally 5'5 and didn't like how it hit on my hip crossbody 


rowy65 said:


> I know.  I was originally going for the black caviar chevron but none to be found.  I love green also but I'm still thinking about this pearly charcoal


----------



## nicole0612

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you for your help.. I´m considering caviar leather with gold harware as I need a more carefree bag



This will be no problem to wear as a casual bag!


----------



## rowy65

Cclover2013 said:


> Maybe buy both and return what you don't like? I received the "orangey red" yesterday. I'm going to return it. It's a bit too Orange for me it's a little shorter than other mini rectangulars. I'm personally 5'5 and didn't like how it hit on my hip crossbody



I think I read somewhere that the lambskin rectangle hangs a bit lower than caviar.   im 5'6" so I don't know if I'll be able to wear it crossbody.  I just got a text that a square mini So Black in crumpled calfskin can be ordered.  So now I'm thinking maybe get one rectangle and one square?  I think I'll wait and see how I'll like the green chevron rectangle first.


----------



## dVn85

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3681113
> View attachment 3681114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 17P mini chevron flap in dark green caviar.  It's due to arrive tomorrow.  I can't seem to get the charcoal caviar quilted mini flap out of my head?  Which would you all prefer and why?



Green!


----------



## rowy65

dVn85 said:


> Green!


Green it is!  It gives me palpitations if I stare at it too hard


----------



## rowy65

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3682522
> 
> Green it is!  It gives me palpitations if I stare at it too hard


Plus I can wear it crossbody!!!  Please excuse the laundry basket!  Was too excited to worry about the background


----------



## dVn85

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3682540
> 
> Plus I can wear it crossbody!!!  Please excuse the laundry basket!  Was too excited to worry about the background



Love!!!


----------



## katiebal

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3682522
> 
> Green it is!  It gives me palpitations if I stare at it too hard



Congrats rowy65! I just ordered this mini today, your photos make me even more excited to get it. It looks so pretty in your mod shot


----------



## rowy65

katiebal said:


> Congrats rowy65! I just ordered this mini today, your photos make me even more excited to get it. It looks so pretty in your mod shot


OMG!  Thanks so much and you should be excited!  The color is such a pretty green!  I originally wanted black chevron but this color was so pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## rowy65

dVn85 said:


> Love!!!


Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3682540
> 
> Plus I can wear it crossbody!!!  Please excuse the laundry basket!  Was too excited to worry about the background



It looks great on you! Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## rowy65

nicole0612 said:


> It looks great on you! Congrats [emoji4]


Thanks so much!  I was pleasantly surprised I can wear it crossbody since I'm 5'6


----------



## EmilyM111

mere girl said:


> I've seen pics and you tube videos of the Rock in Rome flap bag (similar in size to a jumbo but with a shorter strap)
> I believe this was a seasonal bag from last year so is my only hope the pre-loved route?
> Also, there doesn't seem to be an awful lot of info on tpf about this bag..was it not very popular? IT looks perfect to me and I'd love to find a navy one!


I was eyeing this bag around end of June 2016. Apparently it was a seasonal bag (pre-fall?) and it disappeared very quickly and haven't seen it since on the resellers pages. I like that it was a size of a jumbo but half of the price but as it wasn't available I bought the jumbo this year. I recall it was in black and red (i think?), don't recall navy though.


----------



## rowy65

These 2 are available at Chanel Boston.  PM for details if interested.  I just bought the green chevron mini and need someone to buy the blue so I won't


----------



## aa12

what does everyone use for storing their keys in their chanel bags? I'm curious what everyone uses as I know a lot of people like the louis vuitton cles or 6 key ring holder, but was curious if anyone has alternative options!


----------



## nicole0612

aa12 said:


> what does everyone use for storing their keys in their chanel bags? I'm curious what everyone uses as I know a lot of people like the louis vuitton cles or 6 key ring holder, but was curious if anyone has alternative options!



I would like to know also, especially something that can accommodate a car key fob. Car keys have not been flat for 10 years, why are key ring holders only for flat keys? I only carry one flat key (house key) and my car key fob. I use the LV Empreinte zip key pouch since it has the easy-release clasp for keys instead of a key ring, which is really convenient, and the inner pouch to put the keys in for a leather interior bag, but in small bags it literally takes up 75% or more of the bag. I bought 2 WOCs to wear when out with my baby but had to sell both because my key pouch took up 100% of the interior, so there wasn't much point.


----------



## mere girl

I am _desperately_ hoping to find a navy m/l (medium?) classic flap with silver hardware 

Is this combo from a previous season or may I find it if I visit the London stores?

or if this flap bag comes in navy?! 
http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fashion...kin-silver.17S.A91563Y6151894305.sto.new.html


----------



## topglamchic

I am also inquiring about key holder.  This has been quite the dilemma for me because I prefer smaller bags and like to compartmentalize however, I too find that the key holders are not made for todays types of keys.  For instance, for my home I have a key fob (not the typical flat house key).

This is an excellent question.


----------



## topglamchic

nicole0612 said:


> I would like to know also, especially something that can accommodate a car key fob. Car keys have not been flat for 10 years, why are key ring holders only for flat keys? I only carry one flat key (house key) and my car key fob. I use the LV Empreinte zip key pouch since it has the easy-release clasp for keys instead of a key ring, which is really convenient, and the inner pouch to put the keys in for a leather interior bag, but in small bags it literally takes up 75% or more of the bag. I bought 2 WOCs to wear when out with my baby but had to sell both because my key pouch took up 100% of the interior, so there wasn't much point.




I am also inquiring about key holder.  This has been quite the dilemma for me because I prefer smaller bags and like to compartmentalize however, I too find that the key holders are not made for todays types of keys.  For instance, for my home I have a key fob (not the typical flat house key).

This is an excellent question.


----------



## BagLady14

Does anyone own an Oliva Von Halle robe or PJ's?  I want to replace my old silk robe with something nice.  Saw this...   Too loud?


https://www.instagram.com/p/BTEvkqIlGyy/


And


----------



## Sandra.AT

is there a club thread for chanel classic double flap bag ? I´ve found only chanel boy, single flap ode rone thread dedicated to jumbo flap bag  but there are only 15 pages ..
Could someone please post the link? I´m soo close getting the jumbo double flap bag but I would like to hear about the cons.  i know it can get really heavy and the chain can dig into the shoulder but is it really that bad?


----------



## aa12

nicole0612 said:


> I would like to know also, especially something that can accommodate a car key fob. Car keys have not been flat for 10 years, why are key ring holders only for flat keys? I only carry one flat key (house key) and my car key fob. I use the LV Empreinte zip key pouch since it has the easy-release clasp for keys instead of a key ring, which is really convenient, and the inner pouch to put the keys in for a leather interior bag, but in small bags it literally takes up 75% or more of the bag. I bought 2 WOCs to wear when out with my baby but had to sell both because my key pouch took up 100% of the interior, so there wasn't much point.


Thats exactly what I have as well, my house key and my big car key which takes up so much room!


----------



## aa12

BagLady14 said:


> Does anyone own an Oliva Von Halle robe or PJ's?  I want to replace my old silk robe with something nice.  Saw this...   Too loud?
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTEvkqIlGyy/
> 
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 3691437


I don't , but I remember watching someone on Youtube unboxing them and they looked AMAZING!


----------



## TCB

Hi!  I have posted this question on a couple other threads. Does anyone know when the Cruise collection is no longer available in stores? Or Neimans or wherever? I am still trying to track down a pouch from Cruise 2016-17 and I know the show for the next one just happened. What I want is still on the website. Does anyone know? Chanel customer service says they are sold out of the pouch I want, but they can't check the retail stores currently.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, can I get a poll started on here? Debating between a chevron reissue vs caviar coco handle. Both in black with GHW. Which would you guys pick? Thank you!!


----------



## DecadentDreams

I recently bought a mini vanity which I adore (although I'm slightly concerned about the zip not working properly). However I'm starting to think I'd like the next size up. Unfortunately I can't try it in person so will have to buy unseen. If I go ahead I think I will need to sell another bag as I feel like I'd have too many black bags and would prefer to release some money. But I can't decide which to sell...

How do others make decisions about which bags to sell?

Here is my collection. 




Does anyone have the vanity in the next size up? Do you have any mod shots? I would love to see.


----------



## BagLady14

Sell the woc.


----------



## aa12

Hi, 
I'm just curious what you all think before starting a separate thread. I just purchased a m/l flap and I love it, it definitely suits my frame and I wanted a jumbo for more daily use. I saw the grey ruthenium combination and I liked it because I found it to be a little more casual, but if you were to use the bag for daily use would you go for something of this type combination or traditional black (caviar) with silver hardware?


----------



## nicole0612

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, can I get a poll started on here? Debating between a chevron reissue vs caviar coco handle. Both in black with GHW. Which would you guys pick? Thank you!!



What is currently in your collection?


----------



## nicole0612

DecadentDreams said:


> I recently bought a mini vanity which I adore (although I'm slightly concerned about the zip not working properly). However I'm starting to think I'd like the next size up. Unfortunately I can't try it in person so will have to buy unseen. If I go ahead I think I will need to sell another bag as I feel like I'd have too many black bags and would prefer to release some money. But I can't decide which to sell...
> 
> How do others make decisions about which bags to sell?
> 
> Here is my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3696720
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the vanity in the next size up? Do you have any mod shots? I would love to see.



When I decide to sell a bag it is because I realize that I have not been using it, most likely I reach for another bag first for its intended purpose, or I bought it because it is beautiful but it doesn't fit my lifestyle too well. Otherwise, I might sell a bag if I'm worried it will not wear too well.


----------



## nicole0612

aa12 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just curious what you all think before starting a separate thread. I just purchased a m/l flap and I love it, it definitely suits my frame and I wanted a jumbo for more daily use. I saw the grey ruthenium combination and I liked it because I found it to be a little more casual, but if you were to use the bag for daily use would you go for something of this type combination or traditional black (caviar) with silver hardware?



What are the specs on your M/L? 
I would go for black caviar for the everyday bag, and choose a different hardware if your M/L is also black. If you have a style that fits the grey with ruthenium hardware combo better, then go for that by all means.


----------



## aa12

nicole0612 said:


> What are the specs on your M/L?
> I would go for black caviar for the everyday bag, and choose a different hardware if your M/L is also black. If you have a style that fits the grey with ruthenium hardware combo better, then go for that by all means.


It's a so black calfskin and it definitely suits my frame (5"2) when buying it I was set on getting a caviar jumbo, but when they only had lambskin I noticed this and I wasn't a big fan until I tried it on and i love it, it suits my lifestyle and wardrobe etc. I realize for everyday purposes I need something larger, I've considered the coco handle and bought a large, but it was too large and I just find the classic flaps, well just classic!


----------



## nicole0612

aa12 said:


> It's a so black calfskin and it definitely suits my frame (5"2) when buying it I was set on getting a caviar jumbo, but when they only had lambskin I noticed this and I wasn't a big fan until I tried it on and i love it, it suits my lifestyle and wardrobe etc. I realize for everyday purposes I need something larger, I've considered the coco handle and bought a large, but it was too large and I just find the classic flaps, well just classic!



What a great choice. You really can't go wrong with either jumbo option. I don't think caviar CF in jumbo, especially with SHW is dressy, but the grey/RHW would have some edginess to it like your so black calfskin. So the grey/RHW is more edgy and the black/SHW might be more versatile.


----------



## aa12

nicole0612 said:


> What a great choice. You really can't go wrong with either jumbo option. I don't think caviar CF in jumbo, especially with SHW is dressy, but the grey/RHW would have some edginess to it like your so black calfskin. So the grey/RHW is more edgy and the black/SHW might be more versatile.


Thank you for that, very true. Maybe I already have the edgy one covered !


----------



## Keight@8

Dare I ask.....any rumors on when the sales will start?!


----------



## TChip5

Keight@8 said:


> Dare I ask.....any rumors on when the sales will start?!


Wondering the same thing?


----------



## missmilk

Hi ladies, I'm having a dilemma with my mini vanity case as I'm quite short and the chain length far too long for me. Does anyone have any ideas on how I could make it shorter? I don't think getting it altered is an option as I live in Australia and as far as I know there aren't any reputable leather repair shops here I would trust with my bag.


----------



## Saltvinegar

I'm wondering, when will the bags from the new season be out in stores? It says May in the website but it's nearly the end of May now! Can't wait to see the new bags! Anyone has any intel?


----------



## maely

Hi,
What are everyones thoughts of the M/L CF between classic quilted Caviar with SHW or the chevron caviar with SHW?  Currently I have a Black Chevron WOC with SHW and a black lambskin square mini with LGHW - but will be selling the mini.


----------



## misspanda88

hi can anyone help me verify if there is a so black mini square in lambskin? i know there is one in chevron but never seen the one in quilted lambskin. pls help. the seller said it was from 2/3 years ago


----------



## rowy65

maely said:


> Hi,
> What are everyones thoughts of the M/L CF between classic quilted Caviar with SHW or the chevron caviar with SHW?  Currently I have a Black Chevron WOC with SHW and a black lambskin square mini with LGHW - but will be selling the mini.


I for one think the chevron is the be all end all.  Chevron caviar, especially this year's caviar is so gorgeous.  I'm sorry I missed out on the black chevron caviar with shw this season.  Unfortunately, I don't have the patience to wait and will get a quilted caviar mini flap


----------



## rowy65

Saltvinegar said:


> I'm wondering, when will the bags from the new season be out in stores? It says May in the website but it's nearly the end of May now! Can't wait to see the new bags! Anyone has any intel?


If you look in the Chanel shopping thread, new boys and seasonals from pre fall have been popping up.  Have to wait until July for Act 1


----------



## Saltvinegar

Thank you for the info!! Very helpful! I'll be stalking the Chanel shopping pages! Itching for a new seasonal bag!



rowy65 said:


> If you look in the Chanel shopping thread, new boys and seasonals from pre fall have been popping up.  Have to wait until July for Act 1


----------



## mere girl

I am interested in a 2008/9 lambskin Chanel but this pic of the inner flap showing the quilted 'imprints' worries me.
Does this actually occur or do you think the bag been excessively used?
Thank you


----------



## breathe.love

mere girl said:


> I am interested in a 2008/9 lambskin Chanel but this pic of the inner flap showing the quilted 'imprints' worries me.
> Does this actually occur or do you think the bag been excessively used?
> Thank you



I've a preloved maxi which was bought by previous owner in 2011 and the inner flap doesn't have the imprint. But mine is single flap so I'm unsure if that makes a difference?


----------



## mere girl

breathe.love said:


> I've a preloved maxi which was bought by previous owner in 2011 and the inner flap doesn't have the imprint. But mine is single flap so I'm unsure if that makes a difference?



Thank you for your reply! The bag looks to be in good condition, but a friend remarked that she had never seen that sort of imprint on any of her vintage Chanel bags..so I do worry what may have caused this to happen..


----------



## breathe.love

mere girl said:


> Thank you for your reply! The bag looks to be in good condition, but a friend remarked that she had never seen that sort of imprint on any of her vintage Chanel bags..so I do worry what may have caused this to happen..



It does look weird to me... and I've no vintage bag except for a Diana flap which doesn't come with the imprint too. But the Diana doesn't have puffy quilts so the structure could be different. Sorry I can't offer much help, maybe the other experts can chip in to offer their advice. [emoji5]


----------



## Tattoopriestess

Hi. Im new here so if I trip please forgive me. Im looking to buy my first ever Chanel and thats a MAXI black caviar gold hardware SINGLE flap. My friends GF is selling it. She said its a very old model but in pristine condition.

The problem is All the Single Flaps I see has black interior. And hers is Burgundy. Which set a red flag in me.

Does single flap black Maxis come in burgundy interior? or is she trying to pull a fast one on me,

Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mere girl said:


> I am interested in a 2008/9 lambskin Chanel but this pic of the inner flap showing the quilted 'imprints' worries me.
> Does this actually occur or do you think the bag been excessively used?
> Thank you


i don't know what causes it - maybe storage issues? - but i shop resale a lot and have seen it on many bags, not just vintage ones. i mainly see it with reissues though, and bags with super soft lambskin. based on what i've seen, it's not a problem with *that* bag you're looking at, but some type of issue that people do encounter through use/wear/storage. i guess you have to determine whether that bugs you or not. it's not a defect though and my own opinion is that it's not excessive wear. i would guess storage or that the quilts on certain models/styles are too soft, so age+use.


----------



## mere girl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't know what causes it - maybe storage issues? - but i shop resale a lot and have seen it on many bags, not just vintage ones. i mainly see it with reissues though, and bags with super soft lambskin. based on what i've seen, it's not a problem with *that* bag you're looking at, but some type of issue that people do encounter through use/wear/storage. i guess you have to determine whether that bugs you or not. it's not a defect though and my own opinion is that it's not excessive wear. i would guess storage or that the quilts on certain models/styles are too soft, so age+use.



Thank you so much for your reply, it's really appreciated. I am so unsure whether to buy the bag..it's difficult to tell from pictures what the 'quilts' would be like irl
I do feel as the pics show the imprints so clearly on the inner flap that they may be 'deflated' in the outside IYKWIM!
This is the bag - it's been listed a couple of times now.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371966119929 

Navy seems so difficult to find preloved..I don't know whether to wait and see what the new season navy looks like, but August is so far away!


----------



## franr

TChip5 said:


> Wondering the same thing?



When I was in Vienna last weekend, the SA told me their sale on shoes, accessories, and clothing - no bags or classic pieces would start June 22 or 23. 

Anyone know sales timeline in US?


----------



## rowy65

So bummed.  Just got mini coco handle in great combo of black caviar ruthenium but the strap is wayyyy too short.  I love the bag but it looks odd with the strap so short.  I've been coveting this bag for so long and was so excited to find one available.  Well this one is going back to Neimans.  I'm 5'6, would look perfect on petite ladies.  Here's a shot with it next to my chevron mini


----------



## Marleah

Does anyone have mod shots of the Chanel classic flap chevron green in Medium/Large size?  My SA found one for me, and I'm thrilled .  I would love to see pictures tho - I have seen several for the mini size, but not the M/L.

Thanks


----------



## mere girl

Marleah said:


> Does anyone have mod shots of the Chanel classic flap chevron green in Medium/Large size?  My SA found one for me, and I'm thrilled .  I would love to see pictures tho - I have seen several for the mini size, but not the M/L.
> 
> Thanks


I think this is the bag - post #92?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-post-your-yellow-green-chanel-items-here.199819/page-7


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3718170
> View attachment 3718172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bummed.  Just got mini coco handle in great combo of black caviar ruthenium but the strap is wayyyy too short.  I love the bag but it looks odd with the strap so short.  I've been coveting this bag for so long and was so excited to find one available.  Well this one is going back to Neimans.  I'm 5'6, would look perfect on petite ladies.  Here's a shot with it next to my chevron mini


is the chain longer on the small? maybe you can go up a size to get a longer strap?


----------



## rowy65

ccbaggirl89 said:


> is the chain longer on the small? maybe you can go up a size to get a longer strap?


Yes, I thought of that but I'm partial to mini bags.  The coco handle small is a bit too big for me.  I will just wait for a black caviar classic mini from Fall Act 1.  I was actually torn between the 2 bags


----------



## Darlinnic

Hi
I've had my eye on a Chanel medium classic double flap SHW and found one for $2,500 pre loved.
The serial number places this beauty which is in pristine condition as being from 2000.
Is that too much to pay?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mere girl said:


> I am interested in a 2008/9 lambskin Chanel but this pic of the inner flap showing the quilted 'imprints' worries me.
> Does this actually occur or do you think the bag been excessively used?
> Thank you


i just happened to be looking at reissue camera bags today nd saw an inside shot of one. it's very common w/reissues. i remembered your question when i saw some of these.


----------



## mia55

Does anyone know how much double flap maxi cost in second hand market? I've been offered one for 3500 with auth card and dustbag.  Is it a good price or shall I wait more? Thnx for your help.


----------



## ProShopper1

Darlinnic said:


> Hi
> I've had my eye on a Chanel medium classic double flap SHW and found one for $2,500 pre loved.
> The serial number places this beauty which is in pristine condition as being from 2000.
> Is that too much to pay?


IMO it's good, what type of leather?  Lambskin would put it at a good price, caviar at excellent.


----------



## 1DaySoon

I just received my 1st bag and wanted to know if this was normal. 

The CC says Chanel Paris but the interior says Made in Italy


----------



## Kine Sofie

Hey guys

I'm wondering if you can help me out. I'm looking to purchase my second Chanel bag. From before I have the Chanel mini square. I love the Chanel 2.55 bags both vintage and none-vintage but can any of there be used crossbody? That's a must for me, and the ones I've seen are all to short for this. Has Chanel ever made a 2.55 bag with a crossbody strap? If so which season? Thanks so much for your help


----------



## purses&perfumes

How do you choose between using your funds for jewelry or bags?
I love both!!!


----------



## dloreangel

purses&perfumes said:


> How do you choose between using your funds for jewelry or bags?
> I love both!!!


i would go for bags! haha more practical i guess?


----------



## princessmaggie

Yay or nay?


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I just got this bag. It is absolutely cute and actually fit my daily essentials; however, I noticed this. It's pre-loved so not new but I'm curious if it would bother you...


Thank you!!


----------



## Gabsnow

Hello everybody, I am sorry if this isn't the purpose of the thread but I'm looking into buying my first ever chanel bag and I want a mini or a small classic flap, and I wanted to know if hardware, type of leather, "design" of the leather (I am eyeing the chevron print) influenced the price.


----------



## shirleyliu90

1DaySoon said:


> I just received my 1st bag and wanted to know if this was normal.
> 
> The CC says Chanel Paris but the interior says Made in Italy


It's normal! The Chanel headquarter locates in Paris but the bag is made in Italy. Mine says these too!


----------



## topglamchic

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3737804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay or nay?



Sorry princessmaggie:

Nay


----------



## rowy65

I was in the Chanel shopping thread and on Thursday there were 2 posts about a So Black mini rectangle available at Bergdorfs.  I don't know if I was stressed out from work but my brain processed it as a square mini.  This morning as I read it, I realized my mistake.  Called Bergdorfs first thing this morning and of course it's gone.  Going to let my bosses know Monday they've overworked me to the point that I missed out on this bag


----------



## juneping

y04nfr3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> May I know whether I am able to store my chanel reissue in caviar flat like as show in the picture? Or I should stuff something in the bag and let it stand? Or is there any better way to store the bag? Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624840


i'd let it stand...that's what i've been reading. it keeps the quilts in shape..


----------



## Sparkletastic

purses&perfumes said:


> How do you choose between using your funds for jewelry or bags?
> I love both!!!


 I always prioritize fine jewelry over bags and will spend more on jewelry than bags. Nothing compares to diamonds. LOL! 

But it's a balancing act. I like pretty bags, furs, clothes. So I have to round out my wardrobe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm looking for a black Chanel tote (preferably caviar but I could go with lamb) with a central zippered compartment and can't find one. I'm happy to buy new or preowned. Any suggestions for styles or seasons? I'd really like one with a similar feel to the beige and black tote I have.  Help!


----------



## purses&perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I always prioritize fine jewelry over bags and will spend more on jewelry than bags. Nothing compares to diamonds. LOL!
> 
> But it's a balancing act. I like pretty bags, furs, clothes. So I have to round out my wardrobe.


Yes so true ! Diamonds are the best......but sometimes a bag gets on my radar LOL. 
I think I'll consign some of my other bags to help fund new obsessions... it's time for someone else to love and enjoy my closet.  
What are your current favorite pieces of jewelry?


----------



## lisarisa123

ladies.. I'm hijacking this thread since I can't make a new post yet.

SHOULD I EXCHANGE THIS BAG? I have 4 days to make a decision....

I bought this bag 10 days ago, is was my first Chanel. I was so excited!
It's in lamb skin and has shiny gold hardware. 




I knew there was some tiny scratches on the outside of the flap, and the film on the gold hardware was missing. 
But since I had only 2 choices and the other choice had a bit of wrinkles, I went with this one.
You can see the scratches circled. I thought it was no big deal.









However I just took it out to admire it for the first time since I bought it, and found that there are HUGE DEEP marks on the INSIDE of the flap.
Looks like the chains made that mark.






I absolutely cannot believe Chanel could store their bags in such a poor manner.
Supposedly this shipment of bags only came in the day before I bought it. How did it endure so much damage in just 2 days?

Now I'm a little worried about lambskin.... I LOVE the smooth texture but I'm afraid to wear it now.

Ladies, should I go back to exchange it?
Or is this perfectly normal for a lamb skin bag?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## shortie182

Anyone know when fall act 1 launches in vancouver bc???


----------



## Panzanella

lisarisa123 said:


> ladies.. I'm hijacking this thread since I can't make a new post yet.
> 
> SHOULD I EXCHANGE THIS BAG? I have 4 days to make a decision....
> 
> I bought this bag 10 days ago, is was my first Chanel. I was so excited!
> It's in lamb skin and has shiny gold hardware.
> View attachment 3744280
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was some tiny scratches on the outside of the flap, and the film on the gold hardware was missing.
> But since I had only 2 choices and the other choice had a bit of wrinkles, I went with this one.
> You can see the scratches circled. I thought it was no big deal.
> View attachment 3744281
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744283
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744285
> 
> 
> However I just took it out to admire it for the first time since I bought it, and found that there are HUGE DEEP marks on the INSIDE of the flap.
> Looks like the chains made that mark.
> 
> View attachment 3744287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe Chanel could store their bags in such a poor manner.
> Supposedly this shipment of bags only came in the day before I bought it. How did it endure so much damage in just 2 days?
> 
> Now I'm a little worried about lambskin.... I LOVE the smooth texture but I'm afraid to wear it now.
> 
> Ladies, should I go back to exchange it?
> Or is this perfectly normal for a lamb skin bag?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


Definitely go exchange it. Never settle for anything less than perfect, especially given the amount of money we're paying for a Chanel. The tiny scratches you can sometimes rub out, but that deep mark inside the flap is unacceptable. 

And no it's not perfectly normal for lambskin. I personally prefer lambskin bags and don't find that I need to particularly baby them at all. In fact, I just got a vintage lambskin flap and it doesn't have deep mark like that even after 20+ years.


----------



## lisarisa123

Panzanella said:


> Definitely go exchange it. Never settle for anything less than perfect, especially given the amount of money we're paying for a Chanel. The tiny scratches you can sometimes rub out, but that deep mark inside the flap is unacceptable.
> 
> And no it's not perfectly normal for lambskin. I personally prefer lambskin bags and don't find that I need to particularly baby them at all. In fact, I just got a vintage lambskin flap and it doesn't have deep mark like that even after 20+ years.



Thank you!! I will take your advice and try to exchange it today.

They might not have the exact same piece. I will try to exchange for the Classic Flap Small. Or maybe a Gabrielle + a WOC.


----------



## rowy65

I was getting antsy waiting for Fall Act 1 to arrive.  Last week,  I bought a Chanel clutch with chain in turquoise at Neimans and a Dior Diorama WOC  from Saks and then I came to my senses and returned both.  I'm going to try, operative word being try , to not buy anything until the black caviar minis come.


----------



## shortie182

rowy65 said:


> I was getting antsy waiting for Fall Act 1 to arrive.  Last week,  I bought a Chanel clutch with chain in turquoise at Neimans and a Dior Diorama WOC  from Saks and then I came to my senses and returned both.  I'm going to try, operative word being try , to not buy anything until the black caviar minis come.


do u know when they are coming??


----------



## shortie182

anyone know when fall act 1 will launch in Canada?


----------



## rowy65

shortie182 said:


> do u know when they are coming??


July is what everyone's saying when Fall Act 1 is coming.  The problem is being able to get 1.  I'm on a gazillion lists.  Hopefully 1 will pan out


----------



## Alice's craze

I am kicking myself for not taking any pictures of the Chanel black WOC with the most unique chain!  I was at South Coast Plaza yesterday and inside Chanel Boutique, I saw the most gorgeous WOC.  The surface is kinda like "cracked" leather that is shimmery... (very bad at description) And the chain was partly pearls, partly gold/leather, etc.  I almost bought it but my sister insisted that I should not get that shimmery cracked metalic leather looking WOC.  She thinks I should get a WOC that looks like a classic flap (in red) which was what I walked in for.  They did not have the red I originally wanted.

I have searched the internet and I have not seen any pictures of that very distinctive chain.  Has anyone seen it?


----------



## rowy65

Alice's craze said:


> I am kicking myself for not taking any pictures of the Chanel black WOC with the most unique chain!  I was at South Coast Plaza yesterday and inside Chanel Boutique, I saw the most gorgeous WOC.  The surface is kinda like "cracked" leather that is shimmery... (very bad at description) And the chain was partly pearls, partly gold/leather, etc.  I almost bought it but my sister insisted that I should not get that shimmery cracked metalic leather looking WOC.  She thinks I should get a WOC that looks like a classic flap (in red) which was what I walked in for.  They did not have the red I originally wanted.
> 
> I have searched the internet and I have not seen any pictures of that very distinctive chain.  Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Alice's craze

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3751651


Yes! This is it!!!! Thank you tons!


----------



## rowy65

lisarisa123 said:


> ladies.. I'm hijacking this thread since I can't make a new post yet.
> 
> SHOULD I EXCHANGE THIS BAG? I have 4 days to make a decision....
> 
> I bought this bag 10 days ago, is was my first Chanel. I was so excited!
> It's in lamb skin and has shiny gold hardware.
> View attachment 3744280
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was some tiny scratches on the outside of the flap, and the film on the gold hardware was missing.
> But since I had only 2 choices and the other choice had a bit of wrinkles, I went with this one.
> You can see the scratches circled. I thought it was no big deal.
> View attachment 3744281
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744283
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744285
> 
> 
> However I just took it out to admire it for the first time since I bought it, and found that there are HUGE DEEP marks on the INSIDE of the flap.
> Looks like the chains made that mark.
> 
> View attachment 3744287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe Chanel could store their bags in such a poor manner.
> Supposedly this shipment of bags only came in the day before I bought it. How did it endure so much damage in just 2 days?
> 
> Now I'm a little worried about lambskin.... I LOVE the smooth texture but I'm afraid to wear it now.
> 
> Ladies, should I go back to exchange it?
> Or is this perfectly normal for a lamb skin bag?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


Goodness, this is a 110% unacceptable.  I hope you are returning it.  It's one thing to own the bag and have these issues over time but not at time of purchase.  About lambskin, there is a definite difference between Chanel lambskin say 5 years ago to now.  I recently sold my Jumbo lamb after owning for 5 years.  The only visible wear I had was on the corners which was minimal but I was also very careful on how I stored it especially with tucking in the chains.   Lamb is gorgeous, the color saturation is incomparable to calfskin but it definitely needs extra care.  I've had my reissue for 4 years now and I feel that the aged calfskin is bulletproof as is my caviar mini flap I recently bought.


----------



## Rachel

I need opinions: I'm tempted to do a pre-order for a mini at Hirshleifers for an iridescent caviar mini (black) with ruthenium hardware.  But, as always with Hirshleifer's a pre order is a full payment and the mini won't be shipping until November-January. Is this mini coming out at any other stores? Hirshleifers is the only place i've heard of having it, as I didn't know it was going to exist until this week. I really would appreciate any help before making my decision.


----------



## rowy65

Rachel said:


> I need opinions: I'm tempted to do a pre-order for a mini at Hirshleifers for an iridescent caviar mini (black) with ruthenium hardware.  But, as always with Hirshleifer's a pre order is a full payment and the mini won't be shipping until November-January. Is this mini coming out at any other stores? Hirshleifers is the only place i've heard of having it, as I didn't know it was going to exist until this week. I really would appreciate any help before making my decision.


I know for a fact that Madison Ave boutique will be getting a chevron mini rectangle in black iridescent caviar with silver hardware for Fall Act 1


----------



## Rachel

rowy65 said:


> I know for a fact that Madison Ave boutique will be getting a chevron mini rectangle in black iridescent caviar with silver hardware for Fall Act 1


 Thank you. I'm very tempted by that. This bag I'm speaking of is resort collection, will come out in November at the earliest. It's a classic quit with ruthenium hw.


----------



## coivcte

Need some help from this forum urgently. I sent a Chanel leather boy bag from Australia to USA via DHL with full insurance. The bag has arrived in USA DHL & they now said USA Customs NEED to know where the bag was made (which is Italy) and the address of the manufacturing plant. I have done all my research on the internet, talked to a Chanel Manager in Sydney and called the Customer Service Hotline. No one has this information! If anyone can be of help, please reply to this. I wonder if I am the only one who is so unlucky, I really doubt Chanel is able to even disclose this information to their customers. I email Chanel too but waiting for a response.


----------



## Daisy2016

Hi ladies,
I am new with Chanel. I would love to purchase a mini caviar with SHW in dark red. Could you please tell me how to purchase one? Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## Panzanella

Daisy2016 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am new with Chanel. I would love to purchase a mini caviar with SHW in dark red. Could you please tell me how to purchase one? Thank you so much ladies!!!


There's no guarantee when that exact specification will turn up, but if you don't mind the wait, then get yourself a good SA so you have first dibs when there's one available soon. Mini tend to fly off the shelf (or rather they usually don't even make it to the shelf). Otherwise, you may want to consider the pre-loved route. Good luck! (Yep, luck plays a big part imo)


----------



## Daisy2016

Panzanella said:


> There's no guarantee when that exact specification will turn up, but if you don't mind the wait, then get yourself a good SA so you have first dibs when there's one available soon. Mini tend to fly off the shelf (or rather they usually don't even make it to the shelf). Otherwise, you may want to consider the pre-loved route. Good luck! (Yep, luck plays a big part imo)


I see! Thank you so much!!! I don't mind the wait. It is worth it.

I have purchased 1 mini square and 1 WOC when I was in Europe. So I don't have any SAs here in the US. Does any of you lucky ladies have any good SAs that you could please refer me too? Greatly appreciated. Btw, I live in California if it helps.

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## rainsxluv

Hi all, anyone know which stores in NYC are most well stocked, preferably in Gabrielle's. 

I'm dying to get the small full black one in my local boutiques, but no luck for the past few months. Since I'll be going nyc soon, I thought maybe I can try my luck there too. Appreciate your advice! Thanks!


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, can someone tell me what season this sandals are? I saw it on Instagram... TIA [emoji8]


----------



## ipsum

Any Chanel expert here who could share his/her knowledge? 
(Please quote me so I'll be alerted.)



ipsum said:


> I'm new to Chanel and I'm thinking of getting a mini in caviar. However, I'm not sure if I'd keep it forever because life situation will chage and maybe later I'll just need bigger bags.
> 
> What's resell value of the minis as of now? 60% of the retail price or lower?
> Which one would have higher resell price: with silver or gold hardware?





ipsum said:


> Which one will retain the puffiness better: lamb or caviar?


----------



## curated_lux_collection

Heyy everyone, would really want your input on this one!
I bought this Chanel Classic Flap in September 2014, and I barely used it. However, when I look at the back of the bag, I notice these wrinkles...is this normal and expected when a bag has barely been used?
I have looked at some videos on youtube about women not closing their bags fully due to the zipper digging into the 2nd flap inside. Could that be a reason why my bag is like that?
Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Fancyschmancey

Hi ladies, was wondering if I could get some advice. I recently bought a classic jumbo caviar leather shw from a Syd boutique. I was torn between lamb and caviar and ended up getting cav for durability etc. However, I'm not in love with the leather. It's seems a bit dull. I have since come to realise that diff seasons/years produced diff types of leather. If I want shiny cav an I better of getting pre loved. Looking at one from 2010 (14 series). Can anyone help me out re the leather from this series. I can't see the bag in person and it's hard to judge from pics. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VernisCerise

Hi everyone, quick question, if I decide to mail the bag back to Chanel boutique, do I pay for the shipping or do they provide the label? Thank you!


----------



## altubria

Hi purse lovers!

I just have a story to share and I want to know if this has happened to anyone. I bought a medium/large classic flap with gold hardware on eBay from a reputable Chanel collector. She had a assistant ship out the order and the assistant failed to put my apartment number, so I had to stay at the post office for 2 hours and call USPS (for a total of nearly 4 hours) but finally got the box about an hour ago.

When I opened it, I was saddened to reveal a brand new (with authenticity card, dustbag,  and box) black caviar double flap jumbo with silver hardware, but I already own a black lambskin single flap jumbo from pre-fall 2008 (less structured, more casual). I'm going to send it back tomorrow because I feel bad for the seller and don't want to take something that I didn't pay the full-value amount for. I hope that I can receive the bag I ordered as soon as possible because I've been so excited about it, but now I feel very disappointed and I hope it doesn't dull the experience of receiving the bag that I've wanted for so, so long.

What do you guys think about this? Also, how did you feel when you got a Chanel bag that you really, really wanted and waited for for a while?


----------



## amy-k

Ladies, this might be a silly question, but does the 2.55 Reissue ever come in caviar leather?


----------



## Jdljb

Ladies, Is anyone still waiting for a red caviar mini from Saks?


----------



## rowy65

Jdljb said:


> Ladies, Is anyone still waiting for a red caviar mini from Saks?


My girlfriend wants it!  Is it still available?


----------



## Jdljb

rowy65 said:


> My girlfriend wants it!  Is it still available?


My SA said she's still waiting to see if more are going to come in. I'm not sure what that means lol?!? I thought they ordered a determined amount so they would know the exact number.


----------



## riri23

Just walked into the Narita DFS and walked out with a So Black Jumbo in Crumpled Calf leather... be still my heart!
If anyone is still looking for one, they have two more left in stock as of today.


----------



## TChip5

Cust


coivcte said:


> Need some help from this forum urgently. I sent a Chanel leather boy bag from Australia to USA via DHL with full insurance. The bag has arrived in USA DHL & they now said USA Customs NEED to know where the bag was made (which is Italy) and the address of the manufacturing plant. I have done all my research on the internet, talked to a Chanel Manager in Sydney and called the Customer Service Hotline. No one has this information! If anyone can be of help, please reply to this. I wonder if I am the only one who is so unlucky, I really doubt Chanel is able to even disclose this information to their customers. I email Chanel too but waiting for a response.


Customs in USA always does that. I I sent a bag to Saks from England and the same thing happened. My Saks Sales Associate took care of everything. I hope this helps?


----------



## nicole0612

amy-k said:


> Ladies, this might be a silly question, but does the 2.55 Reissue ever come in caviar leather?



Yes, I have one.


----------



## nicole0612

PetrichorTheory said:


> Hi purse lovers!
> 
> I just have a story to share and I want to know if this has happened to anyone. I bought a medium/large classic flap with gold hardware on eBay from a reputable Chanel collector. She had a assistant ship out the order and the assistant failed to put my apartment number, so I had to stay at the post office for 2 hours and call USPS (for a total of nearly 4 hours) but finally got the box about an hour ago.
> 
> When I opened it, I was saddened to reveal a brand new (with authenticity card, dustbag,  and box) black caviar double flap jumbo with silver hardware, but I already own a black lambskin single flap jumbo from pre-fall 2008 (less structured, more casual). I'm going to send it back tomorrow because I feel bad for the seller and don't want to take something that I didn't pay the full-value amount for. I hope that I can receive the bag I ordered as soon as possible because I've been so excited about it, but now I feel very disappointed and I hope it doesn't dull the experience of receiving the bag that I've wanted for so, so long.
> 
> What do you guys think about this? Also, how did you feel when you got a Chanel bag that you really, really wanted and waited for for a while?



It's really pretty! I hope you get the bag you ordered soon


----------



## nicole0612

ImenB said:


> Heyy everyone, would really want your input on this one!
> I bought this Chanel Classic Flap in September 2014, and I barely used it. However, when I look at the back of the bag, I notice these wrinkles...is this normal and expected when a bag has barely been used?
> I have looked at some videos on youtube about women not closing their bags fully due to the zipper digging into the 2nd flap inside. Could that be a reason why my bag is like that?
> Thanks in advance everyone!



That is normal from opening and closing the bag. However, if you only used it literally a few times only then it may be from improper storage. Is the chain pulling back on the leather in the way that it has been stored perhaps?


----------



## nicole0612

ipsum said:


> Any Chanel expert here who could share his/her knowledge?
> (Please quote me so I'll be alerted.)



I think you can easily get 60%+ of retail if you retain all of the accessories and it is in excellent condition. You can do a search on eBay of recently sold items to get an idea of the price range.


----------



## k5ml3k

What are your thoughts on white chanel bags? I've read both sides with regards to yellowing...any input will be appreciated!


----------



## QualityNClass

Hi Everyone, Newbie here! Sorry, if this question has been answered before and if I am not posting in the right forum. Please let me know and I will correct myself.

Recently, I purchased a Chanel Classic Double Flap in a SMALL at the the Paris airport. Given my height, proportions and things I carry, the small felt right than the M/L. A few days ago, I just visited the Las Vegas Bellagio boutique and the SA I spoke to said that the Small Classic Double flap was discontinued 10 years and they never carried it in their store. I am a little confused. The size of my bag is: 23*14*6.5cms

Can one of you please enlighten me and let me know what is the deal with the SMALL and its absence in the US?

Thank you very much!


----------



## FunBagz

QualityNClass said:


> Hi Everyone, Newbie here! Sorry, if this question has been answered before and if I am not posting in the right forum. Please let me know and I will correct myself.
> 
> Recently, I purchased a Chanel Classic Double Flap in a SMALL at the the Paris airport. Given my height, proportions and things I carry, the small felt right than the M/L. A few days ago, I just visited the Las Vegas Bellagio boutique and the SA I spoke to said that the Small Classic Double flap was discontinued 10 years and they never carried it in their store. I am a little confused. The size of my bag is: 23*14*6.5cms
> 
> Can one of you please enlighten me and let me know what is the deal with the SMALL and its absence in the US?
> 
> Thank you very much!



In the US, the smalls are very hard to come.  Not sure that they have been officially discontinued here, but they certainly are not readily available.  However, stock in Europe is often very different than what is offered here.


----------



## missmilk

QualityNClass said:


> Hi Everyone, Newbie here! Sorry, if this question has been answered before and if I am not posting in the right forum. Please let me know and I will correct myself.
> 
> Recently, I purchased a Chanel Classic Double Flap in a SMALL at the the Paris airport. Given my height, proportions and things I carry, the small felt right than the M/L. A few days ago, I just visited the Las Vegas Bellagio boutique and the SA I spoke to said that the Small Classic Double flap was discontinued 10 years and they never carried it in their store. I am a little confused. The size of my bag is: 23*14*6.5cms
> 
> Can one of you please enlighten me and let me know what is the deal with the SMALL and its absence in the US?
> 
> Thank you very much!



The small classic flap is absolutely still available, but it can be hard to find as it isn't as popular as the other sizes. Some people are unaware that there even is a small size! I think Chanel have been increasing its availability though, as when I bought mine last week the SA showed me it was available in 4 other colours as well. I don't live in the US so I can't comment on how readily available it is there, but it's definitely not discontinued. Hope that helps!


----------



## MissMinimalist

k5ml3k said:


> What are your thoughts on white chanel bags? I've read both sides with regards to yellowing...any input will be appreciated!


I Have a love hate relationship with them.  I've owned 5 over a period of 10 Plus years and I never had any yellowing of the bags but THE GLUE used in making the bag will yellow and look unsightly.  Even new never used bags stored away in their boxes and dust bags. I had a new never used  kiss lock half moon clutch that the glue got yellow sitting in the box - never used. A 2005 Reissue too. But on the other hand I have owned 2  single flap caviar jumbos - modern and vintage boxy ones- that seem fine so far.  No yellowing of the glue or the bag.  I also have a 2013 double flap jumbo that the bag looks a little darker white but no yellowing and no yellowing of the glue either. I think less known of but a serious issue with white bags is the glue yellowing more so than the bag itself.  Most people don't think of glue - I didn't - I thought bags were stitched but there is glue used too  and yellow glue against white leather is rather unsightly...!!   If you have a  new never used bags and are having to disclose to buyers the glue had turned yellow -  well this devalued the bags. Strangely enough, the white bags I used often NEVER had any yellowing - either of the bag or the glue -  just the ones I stored away unused had the glue yellowing problem. Dunno why but that's my personal experience with white Chanel bags  I still own two - a vintage and current,jumbo - as I love them and love white bags for summer. Sold a few at a loss due to glue - not bag- turning yellow though


----------



## k5ml3k

MissMinimalist said:


> I Have a love hate relationship with them.  I've owned 5 over a period of 10 Plus years and I never had any yellowing of the bags but THE GLUE used in making the bag will yellow and look unsightly.  Even new never used bags stored away in their boxes and dust bags. I had a new never used  kiss lock half moon clutch that the glue got yellow sitting in the box - never used. A 2005 Reissue too. But on the other hand I have owned 2  single flap caviar jumbos - modern and vintage boxy ones- that seem fine so far.  No yellowing of the glue or the bag.  I also have a 2013 double flap jumbo that the bag looks a little darker white but no yellowing and no yellowing of the glue either. I think less known of but a serious issue with white bags is the glue yellowing more so than the bag itself.  Most people don't think of glue - I didn't - I thought bags were stitched but there is glue used too  and yellow glue against white leather is rather unsightly...!!   If you have a  new never used bags and are having to disclose to buyers the glue had turned yellow -  well this devalued the bags. Strangely enough, the white bags I used often NEVER had any yellowing - either of the bag or the glue -  just the ones I stored away unused had the glue yellowing problem. Dunno why but that's my personal experience with white Chanel bags  I still own two - a vintage and current,jumbo - as I love them and love white bags for summer. Sold a few at a loss due to glue - not bag- turning yellow though



Oh wow, thank you so much! Yes, def did not think of the yellowing at all. I'm debating these 2 bags and just can't decide which one to go for...I want a light colored bag bc I have more darker colors so I just want a variety. Which would you choose? Again, thank you so much!


----------



## MissMinimalist

k5ml3k said:


> Oh wow, thank you so much! Yes, def did not think of the yellowing at all. I'm debating these 2 bags and just can't decide which one to go for...I want a light colored bag bc I have more darker colors so I just want a variety. Which would you choose? Again, thank you so much!
> I own a few light beige
> View attachment 3802504



You are welcome. I find so much useful information here that I am happy to help if I can.  That light beige is very pretty.  If you mean between these two bags themselves then the light beige - but despite my love hate relationship with white Chanel bags I would never ever be without a white bag and would still pick white over light beige if I could only pick one.   I love them more and enjoy the look of a white bag with colorful summer dresses.


----------



## Vanana

MissMinimalist said:


> I Have a love hate relationship with them.  I've owned 5 over a period of 10 Plus years and I never had any yellowing of the bags but THE GLUE used in making the bag will yellow and look unsightly.  Even new never used bags stored away in their boxes and dust bags. I had a new never used  kiss lock half moon clutch that the glue got yellow sitting in the box - never used. A 2005 Reissue too. But on the other hand I have owned 2  single flap caviar jumbos - modern and vintage boxy ones- that seem fine so far.  No yellowing of the glue or the bag.  I also have a 2013 double flap jumbo that the bag looks a little darker white but no yellowing and no yellowing of the glue either. I think less known of but a serious issue with white bags is the glue yellowing more so than the bag itself.  Most people don't think of glue - I didn't - I thought bags were stitched but there is glue used too  and yellow glue against white leather is rather unsightly...!!   If you have a  new never used bags and are having to disclose to buyers the glue had turned yellow -  well this devalued the bags. Strangely enough, the white bags I used often NEVER had any yellowing - either of the bag or the glue -  just the ones I stored away unused had the glue yellowing problem. Dunno why but that's my personal experience with white Chanel bags  I still own two - a vintage and current,jumbo - as I love them and love white bags for summer. Sold a few at a loss due to glue - not bag- turning yellow though


Great info for consideration! Definitely not something I would have thought of.  I have been holding off on chanel White for the reason that while I love white bags I prefer them to be different in style (summer/warm weather demands fun accessories right?) and also quite frankly not at the chanel price point for reasons like this. Thanks for sharing this insight


----------



## QualityNClass

FunBagz said:


> In the US, the smalls are very hard to come.  Not sure that they have been officially discontinued here, but they certainly are not readily available.  However, stock in Europe is often very different than what is offered here.


Thank you! It sure clears up the confusion for me!


----------



## QualityNClass

missmilk said:


> The small classic flap is absolutely still available, but it can be hard to find as it isn't as popular as the other sizes. Some people are unaware that there even is a small size! I think Chanel have been increasing its availability though, as when I bought mine last week the SA showed me it was available in 4 other colours as well. I don't live in the US so I can't comment on how readily available it is there, but it's definitely not discontinued. Hope that helps!


Thank you for letting me know! I am glad that you were able to check out such a wide range of colors. Also, I heard that the small size has been slightly reduced in price recently.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Sadly,I'm pretty sure 2013 was that last time Chanel produced a "true white" classic flap bag in caviar. I spoke with a few people and don't think a true white is being produced for cruise 2018 either. A form of ivory, beige most likely will.  SA's are saying it's been due to color transfer problems, and too much returning.  Wish ladies would do several vinegar cold water washes inside out on their dark jeans...lol!!  Keep going until the water runs clear, hang dry.  It works!   Don't know what to believe at this point.


----------



## Bella2015

whiteswan1010 said:


> Sadly,I'm pretty sure 2013 was that last time Chanel produced a "true white" classic flap bag in caviar. I spoke with a few people and don't think a true white is being produced for cruise 2018 either. A form of ivory, beige most likely will.  SA's are saying it's been due to color transfer problems, and too much returning.  Wish ladies would do several vinegar cold water washes inside out on their dark jeans...lol!!  Keep going until the water runs clear, hang dry.  It works!   Don't know what to believe at this point.



I wish there was something you can spray on the bag to prevent color transfer.  [emoji31]


----------



## Handbagjunki€

Evening all,

Quick question, do all chanel classic flaps come with the white coco Chanel dust bag ? Or does it depend on whether it's seasonal or not ?


----------



## aa12

for anyone who has the Trendy CC, do you find the bag very delicate for daily use as its lambskin? Anyone who has seen the bag, would you go for black or navy (both have gold hardware)? 
Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Handbagjunki€ said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Quick question, do all chanel classic flaps come with the white coco Chanel dust bag ? Or does it depend on whether it's seasonal or not ?


all classics - reissues, M/L, Jumbos (including classics with seasonal caviar colors) come with the white coco Chanel dust bag.


----------



## Babybear_bags

aa12 said:


> for anyone who has the Trendy CC, do you find the bag very delicate for daily use as its lambskin? Anyone who has seen the bag, would you go for black or navy (both have gold hardware)?
> Thank you!



The lamb on the trendy is a lot more robust and feels like it has been treated as it's not as buttery soft/prone to scratches as the lamb on many of the classic flaps. I have it in size small and find it suitable for daily use.


----------



## ProShopper1

Handbagjunki€ said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Quick question, do all chanel classic flaps come with the white coco Chanel dust bag ? Or does it depend on whether it's seasonal or not ?


I got a white one for my black caviar jumbo


----------



## Clueless Husband

User name says it all


----------



## Clueless Husband

I need some serious help with a Chanel bag


----------



## Clueless Husband

I understand a lot of things, handbags are not one of them.


----------



## Clueless Husband

Taking wife on a trip for her birthday in 3 weeks & want to surprise her with a Chanel bag


----------



## Clueless Husband

She has an LV, Gucci, & Burberry as of now.

Anyways, sorry to cloud this up, that's 5 posts and I can take my rambling to my own thread where hopefully I can get some help.


----------



## aa12

Babybear_bags said:


> The lamb on the trendy is a lot more robust and feels like it has been treated as it's not as buttery soft/prone to scratches as the lamb on many of the classic flaps. I have it in size small and find it suitable for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3812840
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812836


Thank you so much for your reply! Glad to hear that! Most of the sales associates I've spoken with discourage the bag for daily use and say it's too delicate one even said that it will get scratched and there's nothing they can do about that...


----------



## Handbagjunki€

Vanana said:


> all classics - reissues, M/L, Jumbos (including classics with seasonal caviar colors) come with the white coco Chanel dust bag.


Thank you !! I had previously bought a preloved maxi and it came with a black dust bag but my jumbo had a white one so I was a little confused but hey, should be selling the maxi anyways, so not to worry haha thanks again


----------



## Silvie89

Hello, I am planning to buy my first Chanel bag. I live in the UK and absolutely fell in love with the Chanel Trendy CC in beige colour. I have been desperately trying to find one in Europe, new or pre-loved. I have been told there are none in this colour in the UK or any other European country - only Paris has a couple. I tried phoning the Paris store few times and had a terrible experience. The SAs either told me they don't have it or that they do but won't sell it to me. I was so disappointed. I have an US address I can use so I am considering purchasing this bag in the USA (even though it will cost me so much more with the taxes I will have to pay sending it to Europe). I would appreciate any advice on how available these are in the USA or any tips for a pre-loved one online. Anybody considering selling one? Thanks Silvie


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Silvie89 said:


> Hello, I am planning to buy my first Chanel bag. I live in the UK and absolutely fell in love with the Chanel Trendy CC in beige colour. I have been desperately trying to find one in Europe, new or pre-loved. I have been told there are none in this colour in the UK or any other European country - only Paris has a couple. I tried phoning the Paris store few times and had a terrible experience. The SAs either told me they don't have it or that they do but won't sell it to me. I was so disappointed. I have an US address I can use so I am considering purchasing this bag in the USA (even though it will cost me so much more with the taxes I will have to pay sending it to Europe). I would appreciate any advice on how available these are in the USA or any tips for a pre-loved one online. Anybody considering selling one? Thanks Silvie



My advice would be to wait until this comes back and you can buy it in the UK. I am in the UK and have ordered numerous times from the US and the bag will be more expensive and the custom charges are very high. You will end up paying at least 30% more. Alternatively I would use a Paris based personal shopper. I have used one on Instagram called ParisBazaar and she is fantastic and very reliable - there will be a commission fee of about 10-15% but you will not pay customs and you will get the EU price for the bag. Hope that helps! I have been buying Chanel for almost 10 years now and in my experience the bag you want almost always comes back although you may have to wait a few seasons.


----------



## Silvie89

kn85 said:


> My advice would be to wait until this comes back and you can buy it in the UK. I am in the UK and have ordered numerous times from the US and the bag will be more expensive and the custom charges are very high. You will end up paying at least 30% more. Alternatively I would use a Paris based personal shopper. I have used one on Instagram called ParisBazaar and she is fantastic and very reliable - there will be a commission fee of about 10-15% but you will not pay customs and you will get the EU price for the bag. Hope that helps! I have been buying Chanel for almost 10 years now and in my experience the bag you want almost always comes back although you may have to wait a few seasons.


Thank you very much for your advice. I have already contacted the personal shopper you recommended.


----------



## Babybear_bags

aa12 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! Glad to hear that! Most of the sales associates I've spoken with discourage the bag for daily use and say it's too delicate one even said that it will get scratched and there's nothing they can do about that...



You're most welcome! Happy to help in any way I can. Generally, lambskin will always be dubbed delicate when compared to many of the other leathers, such as calfskin and the hardy caviar. But I find that in this make and model, the trendy cc lamb is a lot tougher and not so easily scratched as compared to the lambskin on the classics where I've scratched the leather just by grazing the bag with my fingernails. 

In the right size and provided that you're not going to be bumping it into people and things in crowded areas, the trendy cc is perfectly suited for daily use esp if you're planning to go with a dark color such as the navy or black you had mentioned. 

I was hunting for a beige one, but all the boutiques in Italy told me beige is not currently in season and apart from the golden honey color I chose, only green, black and navy blue were available in the small size. I saw a lovely rose nude but it was in the large and that was much too big for my stature. It was beautiful though. Goodluck in choosing your trendy! You can't go wrong with either colors!! The trendy is such an elegant, comfortable and functional bag. Perfect for everyday.


----------



## aa12

Babybear_bags said:


> You're most welcome! Happy to help in any way I can. Generally, lambskin will always be dubbed delicate when compared to many of the other leathers, such as calfskin and the hardy caviar. But I find that in this make and model, the trendy cc lamb is a lot tougher and not so easily scratched as compared to the lambskin on the classics where I've scratched the leather just by grazing the bag with my fingernails.
> 
> In the right size and provided that you're not going to be bumping it into people and things in crowded areas, the trendy cc is perfectly suited for daily use esp if you're planning to go with a dark color such as the navy or black you had mentioned.
> 
> I was hunting for a beige one, but all the boutiques in Italy told me beige is not currently in season and apart from the golden honey color I chose, only green, black and navy blue were available in the small size. I saw a lovely rose nude but it was in the large and that was much too big for my stature. It was beautiful though. Goodluck in choosing your trendy! You can't go wrong with either colors!! The trendy is such an elegant, comfortable and functional bag. Perfect for everyday.


Thank you! Really appreciate your response! I actually love the size you purchased and the color, its beautiful! I was looking at the medium or the small in the boutique as they are both great sizes! I agree that the large, is just a bit too large for my frame as well(I'm quite petite), but it looks beautiful on many!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just bummed out that i got such bad service on my recent visit to the Las Vegas Wynn location... no greeting (except from the security guards?!), and totally ignored, despite actually being in chanel that day, which wasn't even planned. there was only one floor person but she was 100% interested in her client and couldn't be bothered with anyone else. i went next door to LV where every single person said hello immediately (even those with customers). where did i end up buying that day?? it makes such a difference how you're greeted in these places and i wish the SA's were more aware of that.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Wow there seem to be a price increment on classic pieces at where I live (Singapore) 5 days ago. Now classic pieces are 5% more expensive!


----------



## cat1967

Hello Ladies!
Could anyone owning a Classic Flap Small tell me if it can be worn crossbody?
I found one from 1997 and I would like to know.  Also did it have the double flap then, cause this one has it.  
Thank you in advance


----------



## nuf

Hi guys, 
does anyone knows what classic flap comes with only one flap? I have my Jumbo in caviar and it's too heavy for me to be my go to bag. I really find the double flap useless and I not comfortable enough compared to my other Chanel bags. Thanks a lot


----------



## cat1967

My Classic Flap Jumbo is with one flap but it is from 2008-9 and black inside. I think older Jumbos were like that. The mini has one flap I don't know about other models as I am no expert in Chanel.


----------



## nuf

cat1967 said:


> My Classic Flap Jumbo is with one flap but it is from 2008-9 and black inside. I think older Jumbos were like that. The mini has one flap I don't know about other models as I am no expert in Chanel.


Thanks a lot. Your single flap Jumbo must be great!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cat1967 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Could anyone owning a Classic Flap Small tell me if it can be worn crossbody?
> I found one from 1997 and I would like to know.  Also did it have the double flap then, cause this one has it.
> Thank you in advance


the classic flap small crossbody? no. you'll choke yourself trying to get it over your head. it's always had a double flap, it's a classic flap. if it's a single flap small then it's not a 'classic' but perhaps a single-flap bag with a longer chain.


----------



## dotty8

I've asked about the price of this card holder in some other threads but still haven't found out and I would really like to know before Saturday when I go to a Chanel store, so I'll ask here again :

---> Does anybody know the price for this cutie, please? 
(photos from @tootsieroll918)


----------



## tootsieroll918

dotty8 said:


> I've asked about the price of this card holder in some other threads but still haven't found out and I would really like to know before Saturday when I go to a Chanel store, so I'll ask here again :
> 
> ---> Does anybody know the price for this cutie, please?
> (photos from @tootsieroll918)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823600


----------



## tootsieroll918

dotty8,  

Tag attached - hope you find one - I love mine


----------



## dotty8

tootsieroll918 said:


> dotty8,
> 
> Tag attached - hope you find one - I love mine



Yay, thank you!


----------



## missmilk

cat1967 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Could anyone owning a Classic Flap Small tell me if it can be worn crossbody?
> I found one from 1997 and I would like to know.  Also did it have the double flap then, cause this one has it.
> Thank you in advance



It isn't meant to be worn crossbody but you can get away with it if you're particularly short - I'm 5'1" and I wear mine crossbody sometimes. And yes if I'm not mistaken the small flap has always had the couple flap. Hope that helps!


----------



## missmilk

Ladies, does anyone have any information on this coin purse? Does Chanel still produce this piece or is preloved the only option? TIA!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi everybody,
My SA showed me this bag from the spring collection, I love it and I am thinking about buying it. I dress very casually and I am in denim/tshirt 99% of the time. Do you think this bag versatile enough to dress up/down? TIA!


----------



## nuf

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody,
> My SA showed me this bag from the spring collection, I love it and I am thinking about buying it. I dress very casually and I am in denim/tshirt 99% of the time. Do you think this bag versatile enough to dress up/down? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824418


Hi padmaraman,
the bag is stunning. The denim/tshirt combination is the best way how to wear such a dramatic bag IMO. I would say - go for it!


----------



## scivolare

Question! Does anyone know what this hook on a strap inside the Gabrielle is for?


----------



## bonelda

definitely can wear that bag for anything and everything!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

scivolare said:


> View attachment 3825038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question! Does anyone know what this hook on a strap inside the Gabrielle is for?


those are usually for your key rings or key cles so they don't go to the bottom of the bag


----------



## scivolare

ccbaggirl89 said:


> those are usually for your key rings or key cles so they don't go to the bottom of the bag



Thank you! I'd seen them in bags before...not my Chanel bags but others lol. I figured it was for keys or a cardholder but wanted to clarify. So thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

scivolare said:


> Thank you! I'd seen them in bags before...not my Chanel bags but others lol. I figured it was for keys or a cardholder but wanted to clarify. So thank you


well, that's nice they include one now in bags. i have a few totes from Chanel that have them, and D-rings, too. i guess it's on certain models, and you get more rainbow hardware!


----------



## aly291

Hi everyone. I'm going to New York in a few days. Does anyone know how much the classic mini Chanel earrings are? And if they have them at saks? It's going to be my first New Chanel purchase I am so excited but I'd like to know a price point and Chanel won't answer my calls.


----------



## Brooke0502

Is there someone who has a SA that would be willing to help me locate/put me on a list for a pair of Canvas beige/black espadrilles in a 36 (hopefully they run TTS)! I'm finally ready to buy my first pair!! TIA


----------



## riri23

Not sure if anyone is looking for an iridescent Chanel but they have a camera bag at the Ginza store in Tokyo!


----------



## TChip5

Handbagjunki€ said:


> Thank you !! I had previously bought a preloved maxi and it came with a black dust bag but my jumbo had a white one so I was a little confused but hey, should be selling the maxi anyways, so not to worry haha thanks again [/
> Purchases made at Rue Cabon
> 
> 
> Handbagjunki€ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !! I had previously bought a preloved maxi and it came with a black dust bag but my jumbo had a white one so I was a little confused but hey, should be selling the maxi anyways, so not to worry haha thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> purchases from Chanel Rue Cabon come with white dust bags did u purchase the Jumbo in Paris?
Click to expand...


----------



## Handbagjunki€

I don't mean the box or packaging, I just mean the famous coco chanel white dust bag, ones bought in the UK/states have it too.. So maybe it just varies.. it's a bit weird tbh


----------



## terri w

Brooke0502 said:


> Is there someone who has a SA that would be willing to help me locate/put me on a list for a pair of Canvas beige/black espadrilles in a 36 (hopefully they run TTS)! I'm finally ready to buy my first pair!! TIA



Not got a SA but have linen espadrilles. I am a size 5 normally but had to go for a size 6 (38) which fit perfectly. Good luck.


----------



## March786

Some pictures from my trip to Selfridges, the bags were in the most gorgeous neutral/toffee/caramel colours [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dodocat

Hi everyone!

Right now, I only have one Chanel and it's m/l Classic Flap in black caviar GHW. I am traveling to Paris in November (yay!) and would like to purchase my second Chanel, preferably in a larger size.

I like the look of the boy bag but don't feel like it's worth ~$5000. Maybe the Jumbo Classic? But I already have it in the m/l size. A black Reissue 226 or 227 in SHW seems like a good option...

(Also do you think I should go for another black one or get a lighter color? Like beige/tan? But I'm scared about the color transfer.)

I'd appreciate any input or recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## nuf

dodocat said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Right now, I only have one Chanel and it's m/l Classic Flap in black caviar GHW. I am traveling to Paris in November (yay!) and would like to purchase my second Chanel, preferably in a larger size.
> 
> I like the look of the boy bag but don't feel like it's worth ~$5000. Maybe the Jumbo Classic? But I already have it in the m/l size. A black Reissue 226 or 227 in SHW seems like a good option...
> 
> (Also do you think I should go for another black one or get a lighter color? Like beige/tan? But I'm scared about the color transfer.)
> 
> I'd appreciate any input or recommendation. Thanks!


Hi Dodo 
I would recommend you to check the boy bag. You could maybe pick the old medium size, it's not that expensive and you will see it fits more. It has only one big compartment inside so it's easy to stuff a lot in there. I love my Boy and I find it so comfortable! It is also lightweight because of only one flap. Just try it on boutique. 
I personally wouldn't be happy to have both medium and jumbo in black. And I am also scared about the color transfer in case of light colors.


----------



## dodocat

nuf said:


> I personally wouldn't be happy to have both medium and jumbo in black.


Do most people consider the reissue and the classic flap to be the same bag, just a different version? I know the construction/inside is pretty much the same, but the lock is different. You don't think they're sufficiently different?


----------



## momoc

I'm torn...I've wanted a caviar boy woc for a long time. My SA just showed my a lambskin one instead and it looks great (the hardware is silver which is what I want). But I am just worried about how careful I would need to be. That being said, I have a classic in lambskin, which probably means yeah I do like the look of lambskin...well okay I think I answered my own question as I type this out hahahaha. If I like it go for it right? 

Now the real question is do I also want a caviar one...what do you think is the most "everyday" size? I think that's gonna be my caviar purchase. A large or jumbo is what I'm thinking because I tend to carry more stuff. (the woc I plan to use when it;s just quick trips and I basically don't need anything besides keys and phone)


----------



## nuf

dodocat said:


> Do most people consider the reissue and the classic flap to be the same bag, just a different version? I know the construction/inside is pretty much the same, but the lock is different. You don't think they're sufficiently different?


For me they are quite the same. I know the lock is different but... If you need a bag for your event you just consider the size and the color. If you had two black pieces with different lock... Why? I don't judge, I just don't need so similar pieces.


----------



## aa12

Hi, I was wondering if I could get some opinions so I don't have to start a thread, but I was curious what you all might suggest. 
I was interested in purchasing the gucci marmont black medium flap bag, I know I would wear it and it would hold a good amount of what I carry on a daily basis, but I love the trendy CC bag ( in the medium size), but I personally find the bag very expensive, as many of these bags are, but it is more than double the gucci bag. I didn't even consider the chanel right now and figured Id hold off and get it in time. However, now I am wondering if I should just save the money from the gucci and put it towards the Trendy? Any thoughts or opinions are welcomed!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-m...ather-shoulder-bag/4642033?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## cy13497

aa12 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could get some opinions so I don't have to start a thread, but I was curious what you all might suggest.
> I was interested in purchasing the gucci marmont black medium flap bag, I know I would wear it and it would hold a good amount of what I carry on a daily basis, but I love the trendy CC bag ( in the medium size), but I personally find the bag very expensive, as many of these bags are, but it is more than double the gucci bag. I didn't even consider the chanel right now and figured Id hold off and get it in time. However, now I am wondering if I should just save the money from the gucci and put it towards the Trendy? Any thoughts or opinions are welcomed!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-m...ather-shoulder-bag/4642033?origin=shoppingbag



try the trendy cc in the boutique first, i think the bag is divided to 3 compartments if i'm not wrong, thus it might not hold much. if you like the chanel trendy piece so much how about a trendy woc? i think the gucci bag is great and it has an amazing price tag.


----------



## ProShopper1

aa12 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could get some opinions so I don't have to start a thread, but I was curious what you all might suggest.
> I was interested in purchasing the gucci marmont black medium flap bag, I know I would wear it and it would hold a good amount of what I carry on a daily basis, but I love the trendy CC bag ( in the medium size), but I personally find the bag very expensive, as many of these bags are, but it is more than double the gucci bag. I didn't even consider the chanel right now and figured Id hold off and get it in time. However, now I am wondering if I should just save the money from the gucci and put it towards the Trendy? Any thoughts or opinions are welcomed!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-m...ather-shoulder-bag/4642033?origin=shoppingbag


I think it depends on whether you will eventually want both, or the Gucci is just a place holder until you feel more comfortable spending more money on the Chanel.  If you plan on owning both then get the Gucci now since it's monetarily what you prefer and get the Chanel at a later date, otherwise save up a little more and get the bag you love. 

PS- I definitely second the idea of trying it on first!


----------



## aa12

ProShopper1 said:


> I think it depends on whether you will eventually want both, or the Gucci is just a place holder until you feel more comfortable spending more money on the Chanel.  If you plan on owning both then get the Gucci now since it's monetarily what you prefer and get the Chanel at a later date, otherwise save up a little more and get the bag you love.
> 
> PS- I definitely second the idea of trying it on first!


Thank you! I actually tried it on a few seasons ago in the large, which was WAY too big for my frame and on my birthday this year saw the small and medium and while I like both, the medium is definitely a better size for my everyday needs and people who have owned the bag seem to tell me the lambskin is not as delicate as you would think. Its funny because when I tried the bag on at chanel all the sales associates were telling me they prefer other bags, such as the reissue etc.


----------



## aa12

cy13497 said:


> try the trendy cc in the boutique first, i think the bag is divided to 3 compartments if i'm not wrong, thus it might not hold much. if you like the chanel trendy piece so much how about a trendy woc? i think the gucci bag is great and it has an amazing price tag.


Thank you for you response! I tried to respond to you and proshopper1 together, but it didn't quote the post!


----------



## eleyyy

Hi ladies! I'm having trouble starting a thread so I hope it's okay to post my question here. I'm looking to purchase a medium chanel boy but can't decide between the navy caviar or the black calf. I feel like black is very versatile in terms of matching but I think the navy caviar is quite unique looking. I don't have navy handbags so I'm not sure how difficult or easy it would be to match it with outfits. Please let me know what you all think


----------



## cy13497

eleyyy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having trouble starting a thread so I hope it's okay to post my question here. I'm looking to purchase a medium chanel boy but can't decide between the navy caviar or the black calf. I feel like black is very versatile in terms of matching but I think the navy caviar is quite unique looking. I don't have navy handbags so I'm not sure how difficult or easy it would be to match it with outfits. Please let me know what you all think
> View attachment 3846795
> View attachment 3846796


i own both colours and i think both is really versatile, i wear mine with almost everything. the calfskin is abit prone to scratching with just fingernails, for me i would recommend getting the navy caviar.


----------



## eleyyy

cy13497 said:


> i own both colours and i think both is really versatile, i wear mine with almost everything. the calfskin is abit prone to scratching with just fingernails, for me i would recommend getting the navy caviar.


Thank you for the response! I've never owned a boy bag and I heard they tend to have a dent at the top because of how weight is distributed. Does this happen to your boy bags?


----------



## cy13497

eleyyy said:


> Thank you for the response! I've never owned a boy bag and I heard they tend to have a dent at the top because of how weight is distributed. Does this happen to your boy bags?


for me mine is the seasonal one with handle on the top, so i dont experience this problem. but i think it should be okay as long you dont overstuff the bag as if it gets too heavy the leather cant support it and start to crease. be careful in storing the bag as well make sure the chain dont rest on top of the leather, it will leave a small mark.


----------



## aa12

For anyone who has this bag or similar, do you recommend it? Has it worn well? What do you think of this style?
http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-paradoxal-large-camera-case-95914


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Is anyone else here also waiting for the minis from upcoming cruise collection?


----------



## cy13497

Sarenkaldn said:


> Is anyone else here also waiting for the minis from upcoming cruise collection?


me, can't wait to see all the iridescent ones


----------



## Newbie2016

Has anyone here seen the rose gold chevron small wallet...wondering what it looks like in real life.


----------



## sajuraiza

I can’t week to get an answer on other forums. So maybe someone here can help me figure it out. Is it possible to see if a pair of espadrilles are real from just seeing the pictures? Ive stumbled upon this pair for an amazing price. But I’m kind of scared that they might be fake. Can someone help me out? Thanks !


----------



## Precious84

eleyyy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having trouble starting a thread so I hope it's okay to post my question here. I'm looking to purchase a medium chanel boy but can't decide between the navy caviar or the black calf. I feel like black is very versatile in terms of matching but I think the navy caviar is quite unique looking. I don't have navy handbags so I'm not sure how difficult or easy it would be to match it with outfits. Please let me know what you all think
> View attachment 3846795
> View attachment 3846796


I have the navy caviar but for the classic flap but even there I can say it is very versatile. As it is with the Boy that you're deciding on purchasing, I'd say go for the navy caviar as IMO, a Chanel Boy plus navy caviar leather and ruthenium hardware is a match made in Chanel casual chic heaven


----------



## Catwoman1985

beautiful green shoes


----------



## Cortana

eleyyy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having trouble starting a thread so I hope it's okay to post my question here. I'm looking to purchase a medium chanel boy but can't decide between the navy caviar or the black calf. I feel like black is very versatile in terms of matching but I think the navy caviar is quite unique looking. I don't have navy handbags so I'm not sure how difficult or easy it would be to match it with outfits. Please let me know what you all think
> View attachment 3846795
> View attachment 3846796


I feel you on this. I ended up giving up my reservation on a black calfskin for a caviar. 

So the caviar is easier to maintain and take care of. If it's your first Chanel bag, consider holding out for a black caviar. If you're in the Seattle area, there may be one available at the downtown Seattle Nordstrom.

That said, I feel like navy blue is still rather versatile. If you wear a lot of black or darker jeans it will go nicely.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

eleyyy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having trouble starting a thread so I hope it's okay to post my question here. I'm looking to purchase a medium chanel boy but can't decide between the navy caviar or the black calf. I feel like black is very versatile in terms of matching but I think the navy caviar is quite unique looking. I don't have navy handbags so I'm not sure how difficult or easy it would be to match it with outfits. Please let me know what you all think
> View attachment 3846795
> View attachment 3846796


Could you get the black caviar?


----------



## eleyyy

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Could you get the black caviar?





Cortana said:


> I feel you on this. I ended up giving up my reservation on a black calfskin for a caviar.
> 
> So the caviar is easier to maintain and take care of. If it's your first Chanel bag, consider holding out for a black caviar. If you're in the Seattle area, there may be one available at the downtown Seattle Nordstrom.
> 
> That said, I feel like navy blue is still rather versatile. If you wear a lot of black or darker jeans it will go nicely.


Thanks for your opinion  I ended up going for the black calfskin simply cause I really love the design with the bigger quilts. I also found the caviar made it a bit heavy and uncomfortable for me.


----------



## eleyyy

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Could you get the black caviar?


Black caviar would be perfect but I'm on the market for a pre-loved and that combination is generally at least 20% more than retail


----------



## green cove

Sorry for folks who have seen this - I am new to posting on the forum and have not been quite sure where to ask this question.  I purchased a Chanel Quilted Caviar Sac Divers from a popular consignment site. The bag is lovely and has all of the hallmarks of authenticity. But I was shocked to see that there is a hole punched in the tag sewn inside the bag (photo attached). The selling site did not mention this, and thus I have no explanation for what this might mean (I have emailed them but I am anxious to figure this out!). My only guess is that it may have been sold at one if Chanel's urban legend sample sales to employees/people in the fashion industry.  Has anyone ever seen, or heard of, a hole in a Chanel tag like this? As much as I like the bag, I am wondering if I should keep it. Thanks in advance for any insight you can lend to me.


----------



## deltalady

Hi ladies! I’m wondering if my chain opening on my maxi is too large. Am I at risk for the leather slipping out?


----------



## PrincessMe

cy13497 said:


> me, can't wait to see all the iridescent ones


in orlando, they had so many holographic and iridescent pieces. They were gorgeous IRL


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know if Selen@saks is still working? I usually buy chanel from her but can't get a hold of her [emoji30] wondering if she left or is on vacay


----------



## honeydaze

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone know if Selen@saks is still working? I usually buy chanel from her but can't get a hold of her [emoji30] wondering if she left or is on vacay


I am so glad someone asked this!  I was just thinking that I hadn't gotten one of her wonderful emails lately. Thanks, jen, I'm curious, too.


----------



## March786

Hello to all you lovely ladies,  I couldn't resist posting this picture [emoji4]


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, just got this from Yoogis. It says it’s lambskin but I️ thought the chevron was Calfskin. Can anyone verify? If not, it’s coming with the tag and the receipt. Would the info be on there by any chance? Thank you!!


----------



## honeydaze

Lamb vs caviar??  Ladies, I need your advice!

I'm going to Paris is a few weeks. I want to use a WOC as my main bag for traipsing around the city. I recently got my long-awaited black with SHW in lamb. It's my first lamb piece and I haven't even used it yet. I also have one in black with GHW in caviar. 

My question is this...I hear over and over that lamb is not so very delicate, but would you advise bringing it on a trip?  The silver hardware looks so much better with the blacks & greys I will be wearing, but I am skittish about choosing it over the caviar. I'm trying to pack lightly, so I don't want to bring both. 

Please help me choose!


----------



## rajneon01

hi everyone. does anyone know what shade of red is coming up for the light red caviar bags? my store has them for preorder but they have no idea what shade of red it'll be.this so annoying and frustrating. why doesn't chanel provide swatches or pictures to the stores?


----------



## nashpoo

rajneon01 said:


> hi everyone. does anyone know what shade of red is coming up for the light red caviar bags? my store has them for preorder but they have no idea what shade of red it'll be.this so annoying and frustrating. why doesn't chanel provide swatches or pictures to the stores?


 I think it's been posted in the cruise thread! it looked a bit orange to me!


----------



## TChip5

Hi,
Does anyone know when the sales will begin?

Thanks!


----------



## rajneon01

nashpoo said:


> I think it's been posted in the cruise thread! it looked a bit orange to me!


Thank you, why are they always orange red can’t they ever come out with a nice true red


----------



## nashpoo

rajneon01 said:


> Thank you, why are they always orange red can’t they ever come out with a nice true red



Did you see last season's red?




It was a deeper true red!!


----------



## rajneon01

nashpoo said:


> Did you see last season's red?
> 
> View attachment 3872879
> 
> 
> It was a deeper true red!!


Never saw this! Always saw orange red or burgundy red


----------



## rajneon01

nashpoo said:


> Did you see last season's red?
> 
> View attachment 3872879
> 
> 
> It was a deeper true red!!


Gorgeous bag my dear! I’m jealous


----------



## FlowersandChanel

My contribution... I have a beige Chanel medium flap and I'm not too keen on it since nude isn't my color. I am deciding if I should search for a place that will dye it black. This was a gift.


----------



## reesespcs54

FlowersandChanel said:


> My contribution... I have a beige Chanel medium flap and I'm not too keen on it since nude isn't my color. I am deciding if I should search for a place that will dye it black. This was a gift.


Oh wow! Would it be easier to sell and buy another one? I don’t have any experience w this but it strikes me it could be easier to get the bag you want than dying it...


----------



## FlowersandChanel

reesespcs54 said:


> Oh wow! Would it be easier to sell and buy another one? I don’t have any experience w this but it strikes me it could be easier to get the bag you want than dying it...


Technically, I could sell my bag to Fashionpile and then use that money towards a used black Chanel bag on the site, but I have not checked their quality.


----------



## reesespcs54

FlowersandChanel said:


> Technically, I could sell my bag to Fashionpile and then use that money towards a used black Chanel bag on the site, but I have not checked their quality.


Beige is very in demand...I’m sure you could sell it easily, perhaps even skipping the middleman if you ask friends. There are loads of black classic flaps around!!


----------



## FlowersandChanel

reesespcs54 said:


> Beige is very in demand...I’m sure you could sell it easily, perhaps even skipping the middleman if you ask friends. There are loads of black classic flaps around!!



You think? I have been getting really low estimates. I only had 1 of my many estimates in the $3,000, which is depressing. I live in a rural area, so no one will buy my Chanel. I am near Chicago, but still no bites.  Craiglist, Ebay, etc. Tradesy will take $800 in fees, so I can't try there.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Hi! I purchased a black caviar boy bag in February from chanel in Neiman Marcus and I've noticed the caviar seems to be peeling. It's under warranty but has anyone had this experience and had it successfully repaired? I've tried to upload a photo but it keeps saying the file is too large.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover




----------



## riri23

So I walked into the Chanel store today and spotted a large so black boy Chanel and three maxi 2.55s in so black...
I whipped out my credit card to purchase the boy Chanel but ended up hesitating.
I currently own four Chanel bags including one Crumpled Calfskin Jumbo in So Black and an old medium Boy in Ruthenium hardware.
Did I make the right decision? I rarely use the old medium boy and I think I jumped on the large boy in so black because I’m obsessed with the hardware.


----------



## riri23

Or should I purchase it, use it a few times and then resell it? I’m not sure what the going rate is for a large so black boy.
By the way the purchase was about to be 570,000 yen or 5030 usd.


----------



## PinkCamelia441

Hello! Everyone, hows everyone doing?? im new. Already did a search but could not find answers. I would like to know the price for chanel classic caviar handbag double *silver* chain in pink?? btw, im in usa. Thankssssssss


----------



## helenNZ

Hey Chanel Ladies!

I'm hoping to get a BOY but am SO lost with the sizing!  Did the Medium go through a few changes?  I know theres the 'old' boy which is now the NEW medium but I stumbled across this size:

 Length: 10.75 in
Width: 3.25 in
Height: 7 in
Drop: 19.50 in

Is this an old boy? new boy? or something boy?

I'll keep hunting around the Forum... But thanks in advance. 

I'm totally a smitten kitten with the BOY!!!


----------



## rajneon01

FlowersandChanel said:


> You think? I have been getting really low estimates. I only had 1 of my many estimates in the $3,000, which is depressing. I live in a rural area, so no one will buy my Chanel. I am near Chicago, but still no bites.  Craiglist, Ebay, etc. Tradesy will take $800 in fees, so I can't try there.


Hi there try opulent habits in New Jersey, just google them they also have an Instagram. it’s a 80/20 split. Also with the price increase as of tomorrow medium is 5500 before taxes.


----------



## rajneon01

honeydaze said:


> Lamb vs caviar??  Ladies, I need your advice!
> 
> I'm going to Paris is a few weeks. I want to use a WOC as my main bag for traipsing around the city. I recently got my long-awaited black with SHW in lamb. It's my first lamb piece and I haven't even used it yet. I also have one in black with GHW in caviar.
> 
> My question is this...I hear over and over that lamb is not so very delicate, but would you advise bringing it on a trip?  The silver hardware looks so much better with the blacks & greys I will be wearing, but I am skittish about choosing it over the caviar. I'm trying to pack lightly, so I don't want to bring both.
> 
> Please help me choose!


Bring the caviar, despite what you hear lambskin is very delicate. You’re going to be walking around, possibly going on the train bus etc.. restaurants are tiny you will get bumped and jostled, so I would choose caviar, have a great trip


----------



## rajneon01

nashpoo said:


> I think it's been posted in the cruise thread! it looked a bit orange to me!


----------



## rajneon01

nashpoo said:


> I think it's been posted in the cruise thread! it looked a bit orange to me!


Hey I picked this up today, it’s hard to get the color in a photo but it’s a true red.


----------



## honeydaze

rajneon01 said:


> Bring the caviar, despite what you hear lambskin is very delicate. You’re going to be walking around, possibly going on the train bus etc.. restaurants are tiny you will get bumped and jostled, so I would choose caviar, have a great trip


Thank you so much, rajneon!  I agree...caviar it is!


----------



## rajneon01

honeydaze said:


> Thank you so much, rajneon!  I agree...caviar it is!


You’re most welcome  and while you’re there maybe increase hasn’t taken effect yet, so swing by Chanel, you never know what you’ll find . Again have a great trip. I love it there!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

FlowersandChanel said:


> You think? I have been getting really low estimates. I only had 1 of my many estimates in the $3,000, which is depressing. I live in a rural area, so no one will buy my Chanel. I am near Chicago, but still no bites.  Craiglist, Ebay, etc. Tradesy will take $800 in fees, so I can't try there.



You should try to sell in a chanel facebook group!


----------



## carinagucci

Hi everyone 
I am in need of some help please.  I’m sorry if this is the wrong thread!! 
Can someone please tell me the name of this clutch?  I can’t find the style anywhere (admitidly I am a total Chanel newbie). 
Thank you xx


----------



## honeydaze

rajneon01 said:


> You’re most welcome  and while you’re there maybe increase hasn’t taken effect yet, so swing by Chanel, you never know what you’ll find . Again have a great trip. I love it there!


My plan of course, includes the "mother ship" on Rue Cambon!  I will keep an eye on the prices and keep you posted!


----------



## rajneon01

honeydaze said:


> My plan of course, includes the "mother ship" on Rue Cambon!  I will keep an eye on the prices and keep you posted!


Thank you! Please do


----------



## Maria1011

Hello TPF’s
I just want to share my heart-stomping experience getting my pre-loved classic. And that’s all because my husband doesn’t know about my splurging yet (which is by the way from a savings I personally earned for myself over the years) but I intend to let him know before this Christmas haha (i want to use it for christmas hence I have to tell him sooner!) I was a little ashamed telling him because this is my second chanel, the first one purchased just a month ago (he knows about it) and the cost is somewhat expensive too (in our standards lol) Oh my gosh pls help me resist this brewing addiction hahaha.
So, I cannot contain my excitement for my biggest handbag purchase yet. I won it from an ebay auction from a japanese reseller. I had it authenticated here after winning and paying for it so that was silly but relieved it was judged to be real *happy sigh*.
My heartbeat was to the maximum level pumping while watching the bidding come to an end I swear! And I was feeling kinda nervous and at the same time annoyed with my husband because he was talking non-sense to me on the last two mins of the bid and I was actually just sneaking out from him. I was secretly hoping he leave me alone I was like pls pls pls get out of the room you are not making any sense haha. So he did on the last 20 secs. And the bid ended. I could not believe I just won it. For real. I was like omg, am I ready for this purchase? Am I really close enough to getting my dream bag??? How am I going to tell him? *with heartbeats on my throat” hahaha. I wasn’t able to sleep quite well on that night.

-there is a bit more to be told about me receiving it from mr postman but perhaps later if you don’t get bored with my little story hehe-


----------



## TChip5

Maria1011 said:


> Hello TPF’s
> I just want to share my heart-stomping experience getting my pre-loved classic. And that’s all because my husband doesn’t know about my splurging yet (which is by the way from a savings I personally earned for myself over the years) but I intend to let him know before this Christmas haha (i want to use it for christmas hence I have to tell him sooner!) I was a little ashamed telling him because this is my second chanel, the first one purchased just a month ago (he knows about it) and the cost is somewhat expensive too (in our standards lol) Oh my gosh pls help me resist this brewing addiction hahaha.
> So, I cannot contain my excitement for my biggest handbag purchase yet. I won it from an ebay auction from a japanese reseller. I had it authenticated here after winning and paying for it so that was silly but relieved it was judged to be real *happy sigh*.
> My heartbeat was to the maximum level pumping while watching the bidding come to an end I swear! And I was feeling kinda nervous and at the same time annoyed with my husband because he was talking non-sense to me on the last two mins of the bid and I was actually just sneaking out from him. I was secretly hoping he leave me alone I was like pls pls pls get out of the room you are not making any sense haha. So he did on the last 20 secs. And the bid ended. I could not believe I just won it. For real. I was like omg, am I ready for this purchase? Am I really close enough to getting my dream bag??? How am I going to tell him? *with heartbeats on my throat” hahaha. I wasn’t able to sleep quite well on that night.
> 
> -there is a bit more to be told about me receiving it from mr postman but perhaps later if you don’t get bored with my little story hehe-


OMGOSH she is amazing! I want it!!!! I was pretty sure it will be real when u said Japanese seller because Japan is very strict about counterfeit stuff. Which seller did u purchase from I want to try to find one! It is the “dream” bag! Please continue your story we have to know what your DH (darling husband) reactions were share the price too if u don’t mind so we can learn?


----------



## momoc

Yaayyyy finally got a call from SA saying the bag I've been wanting from cruise 18 collection is there woohoo picking it up in a couple hours after I get off from work 
It's gonna be my first "branching out" Chanel (if that makes sense - previous pieces are the classic flap, boy...and all were like black). Can't wait.


----------



## ProShopper1

I've become totally obsessed with brushed gold hardware. Does anyone know off hand what colors it has come in/which seasons?


----------



## Nancy Wong

Maria1011 said:


> Hello TPF’s
> I just want to share my heart-stomping experience getting my pre-loved classic. And that’s all because my husband doesn’t know about my splurging yet (which is by the way from a savings I personally earned for myself over the years) but I intend to let him know before this Christmas haha (i want to use it for christmas hence I have to tell him sooner!) I was a little ashamed telling him because this is my second chanel, the first one purchased just a month ago (he knows about it) and the cost is somewhat expensive too (in our standards lol) Oh my gosh pls help me resist this brewing addiction hahaha.
> So, I cannot contain my excitement for my biggest handbag purchase yet. I won it from an ebay auction from a japanese reseller. I had it authenticated here after winning and paying for it so that was silly but relieved it was judged to be real *happy sigh*.
> My heartbeat was to the maximum level pumping while watching the bidding come to an end I swear! And I was feeling kinda nervous and at the same time annoyed with my husband because he was talking non-sense to me on the last two mins of the bid and I was actually just sneaking out from him. I was secretly hoping he leave me alone I was like pls pls pls get out of the room you are not making any sense haha. So he did on the last 20 secs. And the bid ended. I could not believe I just won it. For real. I was like omg, am I ready for this purchase? Am I really close enough to getting my dream bag??? How am I going to tell him? *with heartbeats on my throat” hahaha. I wasn’t able to sleep quite well on that night.
> 
> -there is a bit more to be told about me receiving it from mr postman but perhaps later if you don’t get bored with my little story hehe-



I hear you. I did the same! My partner wouldn't understand my desire and passion towards Chanel purses! I bought a few in one month (all vintage). I got them all from a Japanese reseller as well! Please let me share my collection here...

And btw, your bag is stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.



Please don't be disappointed. Once your input was published there won't be just the person who started the thread could learn something but the rest of us, or people who just happened to pass by this forum and gained a little idea from here. So thank you in advance


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.


Completely agree


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Completely agree


Thank you, March786.  I was nervous to post this, but my feelings were not going away and I needed an outlet to express them. 


Nancy Wong said:


> Please don't be disappointed. Once your input was published there won't be just the person who started the thread could learn something but the rest of us, or people who just happened to pass by this forum and gained a little idea from here. So thank you in advance


Thank you Nancy and you make an excellent point.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.


I hear you, I feel you, I agree with you & I LOVE & cherish you dearest friend DM!!!  
And very well said @Nancy Wong


----------



## Kendie26

Maria1011 said:


> Hello TPF’s
> I just want to share my heart-stomping experience getting my pre-loved classic. And that’s all because my husband doesn’t know about my splurging yet (which is by the way from a savings I personally earned for myself over the years) but I intend to let him know before this Christmas haha (i want to use it for christmas hence I have to tell him sooner!) I was a little ashamed telling him because this is my second chanel, the first one purchased just a month ago (he knows about it) and the cost is somewhat expensive too (in our standards lol) Oh my gosh pls help me resist this brewing addiction hahaha.
> So, I cannot contain my excitement for my biggest handbag purchase yet. I won it from an ebay auction from a japanese reseller. I had it authenticated here after winning and paying for it so that was silly but relieved it was judged to be real *happy sigh*.
> My heartbeat was to the maximum level pumping while watching the bidding come to an end I swear! And I was feeling kinda nervous and at the same time annoyed with my husband because he was talking non-sense to me on the last two mins of the bid and I was actually just sneaking out from him. I was secretly hoping he leave me alone I was like pls pls pls get out of the room you are not making any sense haha. So he did on the last 20 secs. And the bid ended. I could not believe I just won it. For real. I was like omg, am I ready for this purchase? Am I really close enough to getting my dream bag??? How am I going to tell him? *with heartbeats on my throat” hahaha. I wasn’t able to sleep quite well on that night.
> 
> -there is a bit more to be told about me receiving it from mr postman but perhaps later if you don’t get bored with my little story hehe-


THIS bag is beyond AMAZING &  SPECTACULAR! Total LOVEFEST!!!! Congrats


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> I hear you, I feel you, I agree with you & I LOVE & cherish you dearest friend DM!!!
> And very well said @Nancy Wong


Thanks a lot Kendie!
And let me send an early xmas blessing to all of you. Let's keep enjoying our Chanel collection in the coming year!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.



It actually kinda blows my mind that someone would ask someone for something and NOT say please!!!


----------



## styleofrose

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you. [emoji813]


I was browsing TPF for a while. Mainly looking at eyecandies and learning at the same time. I didn't post much before as i was hesitant and worry that I'm bothering someone for my questions. Just wanted to let you know that members like you has make TPF a very warm and pleasant experience for us newbie. We have grown so much knowledge from this platform and knowing that someone shares the same sentiments as us for handbags means a lot. Lots of love to you contributors [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I hear you, I feel you, I agree with you & I LOVE & cherish you dearest friend DM!!!
> And very well said @Nancy Wong





Bags_4_life said:


> It actually kinda blows my mind that someone would ask someone for something and NOT say please!!!





styleofrose said:


> I was browsing TPF for a while. Mainly looking at eyecandies and learning at the same time. I didn't post much before as i was hesitant and worry that I'm bothering someone for my questions. Just wanted to let you know that members like you has make TPF a very warm and pleasant experience for us newbie. We have grown so much knowledge from this platform and knowing that someone shares the same sentiments as us for handbags means a lot. Lots of love to you contributors [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


Thank you all for your kindness.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.


AWESOME! That's why we love you  This recently happened to me too and the rude ghosting irks me and just what drives me into some of my rants (and makes me feel like the old guy that yells at kids to get off his lawn). What's worse is sometimes even the ask/request is rude... Like, in my head (because these people with such behavior is not worth me further saying anything to) I say the following: I'm not here because i am paid to serve you, and i don't owe you anything. So glad you feel this strong sense of entitlement and total obliviousness/lack of appreciation. The next time i see you I'll take extra care to make sure i hold the door open for you and slam it on your face.  ok.. that was maybe too much... but I get you  People need to "connect the dots" and understand that collectively when we decided that this is what is acceptable - it will only go in one direction and that's down. I love your college commencement speech.  Take personal accountability - it matters because we as a race do not live nor survive alone. When you receive an act of kindness, and benefit or feel the joy associated with it, take a moment to reflect on yourself and think about how you are a part of this entire picture.

May seem little/subtle, but it matters dramatically - it drives how you think, what you do, and how you do it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> AWESOME! That's why we love you  This recently happened to me too and the rude ghosting irks me and just what drives me into some of my rants (and makes me feel like the old guy that yells at kids to get off his lawn). What's worse is sometimes even the ask/request is rude... Like, in my head (because these people with such behavior is not worth me further saying anything to) I say the following: I'm not here because i am paid to serve you, and i don't owe you anything. So glad you feel this strong sense of entitlement and total obliviousness/lack of appreciation. The next time i see you I'll take extra care to make sure i hold the door open for you and slam it on your face.  ok.. that was maybe too much... but I get you  People need to "connect the dots" and understand that collectively when we decided that this is what is acceptable - it will only go in one direction and that's down. I love your college commencement speech.  Take personal accountability - it matters because we as a race do not live nor survive alone. When you receive an act of kindness, and benefit or feel the joy associated with it, take a moment to reflect on yourself and think about how you are a part of this entire picture.
> 
> May seem little/subtle, but it matters dramatically - it drives how you think, what you do, and how you do it.


Love you too, my friend and thank you for your response and support.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.


Exactly this!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Exactly this!


Thank you, darling Bibi.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.


I am so glad your honesty to open this up to all here my dearest beautiful friend Again I do always love and respect your such beautiful personality and YES I do agree with your comment again  as you know I had similar experience in PF and completely agreed with you in our conversation earlier the other day. I really hope and do pray for this world gets kinder and people have respect each other and have peace between, in any places even small encounters, each days, daily,  do pray from bottom of my heart. I usually never check this thread and did not notice until just now, and really really so happy to see all the ladies' sweet responses and respects to you


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I am so glad your honesty to open this up to all here my dearest beautiful friend Again I do always love and respect your such beautiful personality and YES I do agree with your comment again  as you know I had similar experience in PF and completely agreed with you in our conversation earlier the other day. I really hope and do pray for this world gets kinder and people have respect each other and have peace between, in any places even small encounters, each days, daily,  do pray from bottom of my heart. I usually never check this thread and did not notice until just now, and really really so happy to see all the ladies' sweet responses and respects to you


Thank you so very much, my friend.   You are extremely kind and I appreciate you and your support.


----------



## Kendie26

Per all of above comments & to my most amazing chanel gal pals ....maybe you can send this pic if anyone else PM’s you & is either rude or disappears! I’ve had it happen too & it’s just weird & makes me shrug my shoulders...but at the same time it then makes me uber THANKFUL for Lovelies like ALL of you sweethearts! 
@Dextersmom @Vanana @Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc 
Power to this chanel Quad Squad!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Per all of above comments & to my most amazing chanel gal pals ....maybe you can send this pic if anyone else PM’s you & is either rude or disappears! I’ve had it happen too & it’s just weird & makes me shrug my shoulders...but at the same time it then makes me uber THANKFUL for Lovelies like ALL of you sweethearts!
> @Dextersmom @Vanana @Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc
> Power to this chanel Quad Squad!


I love this!!!! THANK YOU, Kendie!!! You are a shining star, my friend!!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.



Thank you for sharing some meaningful substance from your college commencement speech which is constructive feedback for this space.  TPF, I have found to be an amazing source of info and support for my handbag interest.  I am grateful to everyone I have interacted with so far.  On this note I still cannot figure out how to start a thread, and have found myself posting questions or comments in someone else's thread which may be somewhat related to my topic.  There have been times I get no response which I can understand as I am crashing someone else's conversation.   My apologies if I ever came across as impolite.


----------



## Dextersmom

bbagsgeneve2002 said:


> Thank you for sharing some meaningful substance from your college commencement speech which is constructive feedback for this space.  TPF, I have found to be an amazing source of info and support for my handbag interest.  I am grateful to everyone I have interacted with so far.  On this note I still cannot figure out how to start a thread, and have found myself posting questions or comments in someone else's thread which may be somewhat related to my topic.  There have been times I get no response which I can understand as I am crashing someone else's conversation.   My apologies if I ever came across as impolite.


Hi there bbagsgeneve2002, thank you for your thoughtful comment.  I have not experienced any impoliteness from you.  I believe you need to have a minimum number of comments/posts to create a thread, which I think you have.  When you click on Chanel Forum, as an example, there should be a red box in the upper right hand corner that says "Post New Thread".  Try clicking on that and see what happens.  I must also tell you that I am a very low tech person, who just gets by through fiddling around until I find what works, so please someone correct me, if there is more to it.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Per all of above comments & to my most amazing chanel gal pals ....maybe you can send this pic if anyone else PM’s you & is either rude or disappears! I’ve had it happen too & it’s just weird & makes me shrug my shoulders...but at the same time it then makes me uber THANKFUL for Lovelies like ALL of you sweethearts!
> @Dextersmom @Vanana @Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc
> Power to this chanel Quad Squad!


Love you so much my sweetest warmest darling friend!!!!!! You're truly meaning a lot to us and our


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there bbagsgeneve2002, thank you for your thoughtful comment.  I have not experienced any impoliteness from you.  I believe you need to have a minimum number of comments/posts to create a thread, which I think you have.  When you click on Chanel Forum, as an example, there should be a red box in the upper right hand corner that says "Post New Thread".  Try clicking on that and see what happens.  I must also tell you that I am a very low tech person, who just gets by through fiddling around until I find what works, so please someone correct me, if there is more to it.



Thank you for your reply Dextersmom.  Indeed very useful information which I will follow.  There will certainly be less conversation crashing after this exchange.  [emoji6] Wishing you happy holidays!  [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love this!!!! THANK YOU, Kendie!!! You are a shining star, my friend!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Love you so much my sweetest warmest darling friend!!!!!! You're truly meaning a lot to us and our


Tons of love to you both....i think/hope you both know I’m PROUD to be your friend & biggest fan of both of you


----------



## Dextersmom

bbagsgeneve2002 said:


> Thank you for your reply Dextersmom.  Indeed very useful information which I will follow.  There will certainly be less conversation crashing after this exchange.  [emoji6] Wishing you happy holidays!  [emoji4]


You are welcome and wishing you a lovely holiday as well.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Per all of above comments & to my most amazing chanel gal pals ....maybe you can send this pic if anyone else PM’s you & is either rude or disappears! I’ve had it happen too & it’s just weird & makes me shrug my shoulders...but at the same time it then makes me uber THANKFUL for Lovelies like ALL of you sweethearts!
> @Dextersmom @Vanana @Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc
> Power to this chanel Quad Squad!


 
Thank you so much dear friend!
Very thoughtfull of you!


----------



## bklner2014

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.



Totally agree with you on this. While I don't post much, I visit the various shopping threads frequently and am baffled as to why people would ask for SA contacts and not say "please" while making the request (especially the Chanel sales thread!!). "Thank you", though, I do notice is typed more frequently , and I'm not quite sure what to make of this difference? 

Perhaps it's because of the use of mobile devices and the brevity with which text messages are composed. But it doesn't take much more time to be polite, and I like your reminder as we can all help make this forum a more positive and enjoyable space!


----------



## Dextersmom

bklner2014 said:


> Totally agree with you on this. While I don't post much, I visit the various shopping threads frequently and am baffled as to why people would ask for SA contacts and not say "please" while making the request (especially the Chanel sales thread!!). "Thank you", though, I do notice is typed more frequently , and I'm not quite sure what to make of this difference?
> 
> Perhaps it's because of the use of mobile devices and the brevity with which text messages are composed. But it doesn't take much more time to be polite, and I like your reminder as we can all help make this forum a more positive and enjoyable space!


Thank you for you comment, bklner2014.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Per all of above comments & to my most amazing chanel gal pals ....maybe you can send this pic if anyone else PM’s you & is either rude or disappears! I’ve had it happen too & it’s just weird & makes me shrug my shoulders...but at the same time it then makes me uber THANKFUL for Lovelies like ALL of you sweethearts!
> @Dextersmom @Vanana @Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc
> Power to this chanel Quad Squad!





Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much dear friend!
> Very thoughtfull of you!


I'm so sorry for my 'off' response!!
I'm also very thankfull to have met a lovely lady just like you!
Very thankfull to be part of the Chanel Quad Squad!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Per all of above comments & to my most amazing chanel gal pals ....maybe you can send this pic if anyone else PM’s you & is either rude or disappears! I’ve had it happen too & it’s just weird & makes me shrug my shoulders...but at the same time it then makes me uber THANKFUL for Lovelies like ALL of you sweethearts!
> @Dextersmom @Vanana @Bibi25260 @shopgirl4cc
> Power to this chanel Quad Squad!


you are just SUPER


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> I'm so sorry for my 'off' response!!
> I'm also very thankfull to have met a lovely lady just like you!
> Very thankfull to be part of the Chanel Quad Squad!!





Vanana said:


> you are just SUPER


 Back at both of you Lovelies!!


----------



## luv2bling

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.



@Dextersmom - I cannot be in more agreement with you in terms of basic courtesy and manners,  This is true, not just on tPF but society as a whole.  My head does a "Sybil" impression  if I don't hear my DGD say, "please, thank you, _*MAY *_I , excuse me," etc.   (she usually has, I just didn't hear ).       Reminders never hurt!  Thank you!


----------



## luv2bling

Bags_4_life said:


> It actually kinda blows my mind that someone would ask someone for something and NOT say please!!!


... and/or thank you!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi ladies, can you please suggest any product which I can use to restore the shine of the black lambskin? I've bought the Cadillac boot & shoe care. I watched a video on YouTube which showed to clean it with Cadillac first and then finished with Kiwi express shine. I am not quite sure about the Kiwi express shine. Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## luv2bling

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, March786.  I was nervous to post this, but my feelings were not going away and I needed an outlet to express them.
> 
> Thank you Nancy and you make an excellent point.


@Dextersmom - I hope the positive responses to your post obviated your nervousness.   Like you, I literally extend kindness in unimaginable ways to many, including complete strangers, expecting/wanting nothing in return.   However, the other side of my personality is "don't poke the bear." Such that  if I'm "poked" for wrongful reasons, I *rise* in defense, if the offender persists.  My acceptance threshold for disrespect and rudeness is minimal, at best.  Regardless, we should not let the bad apples prevent us from extending goodwill.  Perhaps one day the bad apples will recognize the joy in being kind and extend the same towards others.


----------



## luv2bling

The expressions, reactions of onlookers to Kim Bierman (Post #1762) in the
Celebrities & Chanel thread are priceless.


----------



## Dextersmom

luv2bling said:


> @Dextersmom - I hope the positive responses to your post obviated your nervousness.   Like you, I literally extend kindness in unimaginable ways to many, including complete strangers, expecting/wanting nothing in return.   However, the other side of my personality is "don't poke the bear." Such that  if I'm "poked" for wrongful reasons, I *rise* in defense, if the offender persists.  My acceptance threshold for disrespect and rudeness is minimal, at best.  Regardless, we should not let the bad apples prevent us from extending goodwill.  Perhaps one day the bad apples will recognize the joy in being kind and extend the same towards others.





luv2bling said:


> @Dextersmom - I cannot be in more agreement with you in terms of basic courtesy and manners,  This is true, not just on tPF but society as a whole.  My head does a "Sybil" impression  if I don't hear my DGD say, "please, thank you, _*MAY *_I , excuse me," etc.   (she usually has, I just didn't hear ).       Reminders never hurt!  Thank you!


Thank you so much for your thoughtful comments, luv2bling.


----------



## ccho82

I'm very interested on getting a mini square, particularly in chevron. Does anyone know if these are hard to find these days? Tia!


----------



## TChip5

Dextersmom said:


> I have been simmering with this for a while now and thought I'd get it out in the open once and for all. When I graduated from college, the commencement speech was around the importance of saying "please" and "thank you", in the context of taking personal responsibility in making our world a kinder, more peaceful place to inhabit.  I wish it didn't, but the truth is, it irks me when people PM me asking for help, my SA info, this and that and then when I take the time and energy to reply, they disappear and never respond with a thanks, nada.  I realize it is my choice to reply to requests and I continue to do so because most people are lovely and I am truly happy to help.  Also, similarly, when people create a thread asking for help, advice, opinions and many of us again, take the time to craft a thoughtful response and then the thread starter is nowhere to be found, no reply, nothing.  I love handbags, they are my hobby and I will continue to contribute.  It would be greatly appreciated by me (I don't want to speak for everyone but I don't think I'm alone here) to give members the respect they deserve by acknowledging their goodwill with a "please" or "thank you".  Is this really too much to ask??? Thank you.


Hi Nancy,
I try to say thank you with a request because I don’t want to bother the wonderful TPF member who has helped me with another thank you BUT after reading your comments I will always send a second thank you.
Thanks to you for edification with respect to replies


----------



## terri w

Saw this on facebay. Couldn’t I buy a few new ones for the price quoted!?  £9,999 [emoji15][emoji85]


----------



## Heart2Resist

Venting: Today I went in to Neiman Marcus to purchase my first ever chanel the classic medium flap in black caviar. The SA showed me 2 bags one was the display and the other was from the back. I was going to take the 2nd one when I noticed a scratch mark on the inside of the bag. She then said she has another brand new one and brought out the 3rd one. Upon inspection I went with the 3rd one. She then took it inside to wrap it and make it "look pretty " as she said it.  Long story short, I came home excited to do my first chanel reveal when I noticed the bag has the exact same scratch mark on the 2nd bag that I didn't want!!!! I contacted her and explain to her and she apologize and told me to come back tomorrow as she has another bag for me.  What should I do at this point? Return it completely and purchase my bag else where or go and exchange it? This location is about an hour drive for me...


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Heart2Resist said:


> Venting: Today I went in to Neiman Marcus to purchase my first ever chanel the classic medium flap in black caviar. The SA showed me 2 bags one was the display and the other was from the back. I was going to take the 2nd one when I noticed a scratch mark on the inside of the bag. She then said she has another brand new one and brought out the 3rd one. Upon inspection I went with the 3rd one. She then took it inside to wrap it and make it "look pretty " as she said it.  Long story short, I came home excited to do my first chanel reveal when I noticed the bag has the exact same scratch mark on the 2nd bag that I didn't want!!!! I contacted her and explain to her and she apologize and told me to come back tomorrow as she has another bag for me.  What should I do at this point? Return it completely and purchase my bag else where or go and exchange it? This location is about an hour drive for me...



Uff!   Take a deep breath.  As I read your experience, I can only imagine how you feel.  I am sorry, especially if this is your first Chanel.  The choice is yours at this point.  You can either return the bag, get your money back, tell the SA why or not say anything at all, and "au revoir".  Or go back to the store, and be triple sure the new bag you take is in perfect condition. Either way, unfortunately, you need to drive an hour...

If I were you, I would peacefully and gracefully go back to the store and tell the SA what went wrong and how you were disappointed to see bag number two instead of number three inside the Chanel box you took home which is an hour away, especially after the interaction you had with her at the time of your purchase. By doing so, you are politely building rapport with this particular SA, and she is learning you are detailed oriented.  No matter what happens in life, the most important is how one responds.  This is why I recommend that if you really like the bag, go back to your Chanel store, communicate your feelings in a nice way because it is important in building a relationship, get your in perfect condition bag and leave in a good note.  You and the SA will be happy in the end and in the future this SA may be your ally in finding your next pursuit.  

Tell us how it goes, and if you get the bag please do a reveal.
Cheers.


----------



## Luxlynx

Heart2Resist said:


> Venting: Today I went in to Neiman Marcus to purchase my first ever chanel the classic medium flap in black caviar. The SA showed me 2 bags one was the display and the other was from the back. ..


I should take it back, but can you get your money back or do you just get a credit note?


----------



## Heart2Resist

bbagsgeneve2002 said:


> Uff!   Take a deep breath.  As I read your experience, I can only imagine how you feel.  I am sorry, especially if this is your first Chanel.  The choice is yours at this point.  You can either return the bag, get your money back, tell the SA why or not say anything at all, and "au revoir".  Or go back to the store, and be triple sure the new bag you take is in perfect condition. Either way, unfortunately, you need to drive an hour...
> 
> If I were you, I would peacefully and gracefully go back to the store and tell the SA what went wrong and how you were disappointed to see bag number two instead of number three inside the Chanel box you took home which is an hour away, especially after the interaction you had with her at the time of your purchase. By doing so, you are politely building rapport with this particular SA, and she is learning you are detailed oriented.  No matter what happens in life, the most important is how one responds.  This is why I recommend that if you really like the bag, go back to your Chanel store, communicate your feelings in a nice way because it is important in building a relationship, get your in perfect condition bag and leave in a good note.  You and the SA will be happy in the end and in the future this SA may be your ally in finding your next pursuit.
> 
> Tell us how it goes, and if you get the bag please do a reveal.
> Cheers.


Thank you for your response. I've been in contact with her over text now and she said she can send a FedEx return label for me to send the bag back and she'll send me the 3rd one if the drive is too long for me. I am leaning on going that route and if the bag being sent to me is not perfect again I will return it to the NM store near me.


----------



## Heart2Resist

Luxlynx said:


> I should take it back, but can you get your money back or do you just get a credit note?


Thank you fir your response. Yes, NM has 60 days return policy to get refund or exchange if all the tags are still intact with receipt. 

After contacting with the SA she will send a FedEx return label and will send me the other one once she receive mine so I don't have to make the drive there. Fingers crossed for everything going to go smoothly.


----------



## ccgurl09

Hi ladies may I know how to flatten CHANEL box cause my sister is bringing it back for me from Paris n she plan to take the bag out n pack it inside her handcarry back n flatten the box to check in..but not sure how to flatten the box as she’s afraid she might damage it..


----------



## Yan Yan

Hi Ladies
I will go to New York in mid Jan and this is my first time there, need advice which is the most recommended Chanel shop to visit!!!

Thanks.


----------



## nuf

Dear ladies, is there someone who could help me with my dilemma? I like the small size of classic flap better than the m/l BUT I believe the m/l is better for everyday use and brings more comfort. I am minis lover and I am able to use them for my everyday essentials but obviously I need to carry some more staff sometimes. What do you think? Is m/l size really better? 
Thank you all for your opinions  and I wish you all the best year 2018.


----------



## Luxlynx

nuf said:


> Dear ladies, is there someone who could help me with my dilemma? I like the small size of classic flap better than the m/l BUT I believe the m/l is better for everyday use and brings more comfort. I am minis lover and I am able to use them for my everyday essentials but obviously I need to carry some more staff sometimes. What do you think? Is m/l size really better?
> Thank you all for your opinions  and I wish you all the best year 2018.


I use the small only at partys ect. For everyday use i love my jumbo and now that i get a large shopper tote it is even more practical for me, i can fill it with everything.
I would go for the M/L because it it so frustration to not have the space. This summer i really flipped when i had to carry my sunglasses in my hand because it could not fit in the bag.


----------



## ccho82

My SA told me that the mini square is hard to find where I live because they don't order a whole lot of them. Are the square minis less popular than the mini rectangle?


----------



## Heart2Resist

Heart2Resist said:


> Thank you for your response. I've been in contact with her over text now and she said she can send a FedEx return label for me to send the bag back and she'll send me the 3rd one if the drive is too long for me. I am leaning on going that route and if the bag being sent to me is not perfect again I will return it to the NM store near me.



After all the troubles.... here is my first Chanel bag! In perfect condition inside out. I'm so in love!❤❤❤


----------



## nuf

Luxlynx said:


> I use the small only at partys ect. For everyday use i love my jumbo and now that i get a large shopper tote it is even more practical for me, i can fill it with everything.
> I would go for the M/L because it it so frustration to not have the space. This summer i really flipped when i had to carry my sunglasses in my hand because it could not fit in the bag.


Thank you for your great point! Sunglasses! Yes, you are right, they definitely need to be counted with.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Heart2Resist said:


> After all the troubles.... here is my first Chanel bag! In perfect condition inside out. I'm so in love![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Wow!   Worth every trouble... it is a beauty.... puffy hard caviar... Congratulations and thank you for sharing...  Cheers [emoji482]


----------



## nuf

Heart2Resist said:


> After all the troubles.... here is my first Chanel bag! In perfect condition inside out. I'm so in love!❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922164


Congratulations! I totaly understand you, I would be in love as well


----------



## redjellybean

I m thinking to get a boy WOC , watched a lot of YouTube reviews . Someone said the part that rubs against the chain (on the side of bag) gets damaged quickly , is that true ? Thanks


----------



## qogofud

Hi loves, quick question. I know it's a very long shot, but would it be impossible to try to track down (at dept stores and Chanel boutiques) the popular 17B "light gold" (iridescent rose gold) rectangular mini?


----------



## jpkun

Quick question I am asking on behalf of my mother, is it quite normal and expected to find bags in boutiques (stand alone or dept store) that are not shown in the collections online on the chanel website?


----------



## nuf

jpkun said:


> Quick question I am asking on behalf of my mother, is it quite normal and expected to find bags in boutiques (stand alone or dept store) that are not shown in the collections online on the chanel website?


I believe so.


----------



## Velvetcomatose

Hi! I’m new to TPF and i just bought my first Boy Chanel. Anyone here avle to advise how do i remove the above spotted stains?? Please. Thank u!!!


----------



## nuf

Velvetcomatose said:


> Hi! I’m new to TPF and i just bought my first Boy Chanel. Anyone here avle to advise how do i remove the above spotted stains?? Please. Thank u!!!


Looks like small holes to me...


----------



## jpkun

nuf said:


> I believe so.



How are you supposed to know which collection it's from then? Do you just have to ask and believe the word of the SA?


----------



## nashpoo

I have NO IDEA where to post this!! But im desperately searching for this Chanel sa's blouse?? She wears it in multiple pictures and I die over it every time I see it!!


----------



## nuf

jpkun said:


> How are you supposed to know which collection it's from then? Do you just have to ask and believe the word of the SA?


I am not sure but if you have the code of your item you should be able to read all the details. I personally got only one label with my item and as far as I know there is no code on my receipts. I hope someone is able to help you more, definitely try to search threads. There are some details in there about the codes, labels and so on


----------



## pursesareeverything

Can someone tag me in a thread with members who are saving for their next bag or first chanel/luxury bag? I want a red Chanel M/L and I NEED a support group.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Sawerar

I ordered this brooch last week from Miami. I loved the picture but now that I have it I’m not sure if I still like. Plus it’s really heavy. Thoughts ladies?


----------



## nuf

Sawerar said:


> I ordered this brooch last week from Miami. I loved the picture but now that I have it I’m not sure if I still like. Plus it’s really heavy. Thoughts ladies?


I think it's beautiful and interesting. Different than just double C, reminds me of the boy lock.


----------



## luvlux64

jpkun said:


> Quick question I am asking on behalf of my mother, is it quite normal and expected to find bags in boutiques (stand alone or dept store) that are not shown in the collections online on the chanel website?


From my experience, Yes. The Chanel stores (boutique or department store) also have a specific bag in a variety of colors other than that shown on the website. HTH


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, question to the Chanel pros!
I just started collecting Chanel last year so I’m new to this 17C & 18C. What is this season’s collection called? The only thing I know is that it’s Spring Summer 2018 Act 1(?) Am I right? So, if I buy a jewelry for this season’s, should it show 18C? Please enlighten me . Thanks CC .


----------



## Vanana

Sawerar said:


> I ordered this brooch last week from Miami. I loved the picture but now that I have it I’m not sure if I still like. Plus it’s really heavy. Thoughts ladies?


Personally not a fan but only because somehow the shape reminds me of an eye? I do like the color combo of the stones and hardware on this. However would personally pass if it’s heavy plus not fan of the shape as mentioned.  You should go with your own gut though because that’s what matters and you will only wear if you absolutely love it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nashpoo said:


> I have NO IDEA where to post this!! But im desperately searching for this Chanel sa's blouse?? She wears it in multiple pictures and I die over it every time I see it!!
> 
> View attachment 3925385


can't you contact her? or the person who is posting her photo? someone knows her and can get in contact...


----------



## nashpoo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> can't you contact her? or the person who is posting her photo? someone knows her and can get in contact...



I can't remember who posted these pictures  but I remember I messaged them on here and they never replied haha


----------



## ashxree

Just recently bought a Chanel Flap Wallet in Caviar Leather with Gold Hardware. Very bad creasing is starting to form where the wallet opens up. Is there a way to prevent this? Also does wallets not come with the microfiber duster to clean it? 
XoXo


----------



## ali1290

Help! To keep or return?! 
Hi all, I bought this preloved  Chanel recently it’s half calf half python. This is my first chanel, I wanted something unique but classic at the same time. I love the dark green color and think it would be a good pop to my wardrobe since all I wear is black. What do you think of the bag below? I got it for $2450, and am not sure if it’s worth the price. It came without authenticity card/ dust bag and has a huge scratch on the back. It doesn’t bother me that much, cause I figured I can always send it to leather surgeons for repair and resell in the future. Should I keep it or return it and keep searching for something? Please let me know! Can’t wait to hear your thoughts!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## South Beach

ali1290 said:


> View attachment 3932903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! To keep or return?!
> Hi all, I bought this preloved  Chanel recently it’s half calf half python. This is my first chanel, I wanted something unique but classic at the same time. I love the dark green color and think it would be a good pop to my wardrobe since all I wear is black. What do you think of the bag below? I got it for $2450, and am not sure if it’s worth the price. It came without authenticity card/ dust bag and has a huge scratch on the back. It doesn’t bother me that much, cause I figured I can always send it to leather surgeons for repair and resell in the future. Should I keep it or return it and keep searching for something? Please let me know! Can’t wait to hear your thoughts!! Thanks in advance!



Only one question and answer matters? Do you love it? If it’s not all you thought move on.. it’s a beautiful bag , but YOU need to skip a heart beat when you use it...


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello all, I’m in a pickle...I’ve been wanting a reissue and cannot decide on the size. I’m 5’2” and debating between the 225 or the 226. I want one in black w GHW but MAY consider a second one in a color (maybe grey, red, or even gold) in the different size i would get the first one. IF I were to only get black (at this moment), which size would you guys recommended? Current collection includes a black jumbo single flap, beige m/l, pink square mini, and burgundy old medium boy. Thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

ali1290 said:


> View attachment 3932903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! To keep or return?!
> Hi all, I bought this preloved  Chanel recently it’s half calf half python. This is my first chanel, I wanted something unique but classic at the same time. I love the dark green color and think it would be a good pop to my wardrobe since all I wear is black. What do you think of the bag below? I got it for $2450, and am not sure if it’s worth the price. It came without authenticity card/ dust bag and has a huge scratch on the back. It doesn’t bother me that much, cause I figured I can always send it to leather surgeons for repair and resell in the future. Should I keep it or return it and keep searching for something? Please let me know! Can’t wait to hear your thoughts!! Thanks in advance!



Well I want it if you don’t!
I think it depends on if it matches your personal style! It’s pretty specific, so I’m not sure if it’s the best first Chanel bag, but it would definitely be fun to have in your collection  if you plan on adding more Chanel bags in the future.


----------



## nicole0612

k5ml3k said:


> Hello all, I’m in a pickle...I’ve been wanting a reissue and cannot decide on the size. I’m 5’2” and debating between the 225 or the 226. I want one in black w GHW but MAY consider a second one in a color (maybe grey, red, or even gold) in the different size i would get the first one. IF I were to only get black (at this moment), which size would you guys recommended? Current collection includes a black jumbo single flap, beige m/l, pink square mini, and burgundy old medium boy. Thank you!!



My absolute favorite bag of all time is the 225. I am 5’4” and petite. I think it’s the perfect size. It sounds like the 225 would be perfect if you want diversity in your collection because it’s the only size you don’t yet have represented. However, if you find that you mostly use your jumbo and M/L and have a hard time paring down what you carry, then the 226 may be a better choice.


----------



## ali1290

South Beach said:


> Only one question and answer matters? Do you love it? If it’s not all you thought move on.. it’s a beautiful bag , but YOU need to skip a heart beat when you use it...





nicole0612 said:


> Well I want it if you don’t!
> I think it depends on if it matches your personal style! It’s pretty specific, so I’m not sure if it’s the best first Chanel bag, but it would definitely be fun to have in your collection  if you plan on adding more Chanel bags in the future.



Yes, I totally agree with the both of you! Thanks for your advice! When I first saw it online my heart skipped a beat and I knew it was the one! I love the style and thought it would be a good start to my collection since this was more special and is sorta like the classic with a twist.
 But when I received it in the mail today, I was kinda disappointed in the quality of the leather and construction of the bag. I was expecting more from Chanel, especially since they’re so expensive. But then again, I don’t really have another chanel bag to compare it to. I really love the color and design, but I also don’t know if I’m just being picky with quality since I have experience in fashion production. I think before I make a final decision, I’m going to pop in a chanel store to examine some current bags to get a better idea of what their quality should be like.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, question to the Chanel pros!
> I just started collecting Chanel last year so I’m new to this 17C & 18C. What is this season’s collection called? The only thing I know is that it’s Spring Summer 2018 Act 1(?) Am I right? So, if I buy a jewelry for this season’s, should it show 18C? Please enlighten me . Thanks CC .


Copied from How to read A Chaneltag thread


----------



## luvlux64

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Copied from How to read A Chaneltag thread


That’s awesome! Thank  you


----------



## k5ml3k

nicole0612 said:


> My absolute favorite bag of all time is the 225. I am 5’4” and petite. I think it’s the perfect size. It sounds like the 225 would be perfect if you want diversity in your collection because it’s the only size you don’t yet have represented. However, if you find that you mostly use your jumbo and M/L and have a hard time paring down what you carry, then the 226 may be a better choice.



Thank you! I actually don’t wear my Jumbo that often bc it’s too big but I do wear my LV Palm Springs PM and small Urban Spirit backpack often...not sure if those are more comparable to the 226? I’ve been searching for the 225 and cannot find one for the life of me. I was able to find the 226 in the black w GHW which is the combo that I wanted so i got it and was thinking of getting a colored one in the 225...but now I’m thinking maybe just waiting for that combo in the 225...


----------



## nicole0612

ali1290 said:


> Yes, I totally agree with the both of you! Thanks for your advice! When I first saw it online my heart skipped a beat and I knew it was the one! I love the style and thought it would be a good start to my collection since this was more special and is sorta like the classic with a twist.
> But when I received it in the mail today, I was kinda disappointed in the quality of the leather and construction of the bag. I was expecting more from Chanel, especially since they’re so expensive. But then again, I don’t really have another chanel bag to compare it to. I really love the color and design, but I also don’t know if I’m just being picky with quality since I have experience in fashion production. I think before I make a final decision, I’m going to pop in a chanel store to examine some current bags to get a better idea of what their quality should be like.



This is a great plan. Check out some classic flaps and reissues if you can, because the construction will be better than on some of the seasonal flaps.


----------



## nicole0612

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! I actually don’t wear my Jumbo that often bc it’s too big but I do wear my LV Palm Springs PM and small Urban Spirit backpack often...not sure if those are more comparable to the 226? I’ve been searching for the 225 and cannot find one for the life of me. I was able to find the 226 in the black w GHW which is the combo that I wanted so i got it and was thinking of getting a colored one in the 225...but now I’m thinking maybe just waiting for that combo in the 225...



That’s a hard choice, it’s so hard to wait when you have already found something you love. The 226 is a nice size also, I just find the 225 to be perfect for me. You can always get the 226 now since it’s in your favorite specs and plan to get the 225 in a color later.


----------



## ali1290

nicole0612 said:


> This is a great plan. Check out some classic flaps and reissues if you can, because the construction will be better than on some of the seasonal flaps.


Yes, I also received a vintage chanel from the 80s and the quality is so different and so much better constructed, I was in love! So I immediately shipped the other one back. If you're interested, it should be back on Fashionphile in around the next week. Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## brownsugar1_ca

Classic M/L flap or square flap as my 1st chanel bag?


----------



## nuf

brownsugar1_ca said:


> Classic M/L flap or square flap as my 1st chanel bag?


Depends on what you need to fit inside. Probably M/L for your everyday bag.


----------



## nuf

What a beauty!


----------



## k5ml3k

nicole0612 said:


> That’s a hard choice, it’s so hard to wait when you have already found something you love. The 226 is a nice size also, I just find the 225 to be perfect for me. You can always get the 226 now since it’s in your favorite specs and plan to get the 225 in a color later.



Thanks so much nicole0612 for the input! If it were you, would you do the 226 in a color and the 225 in black or vice versa? I think I do want to end up having both sizes just now thinking which combo for which size. Again, thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks so much nicole0612 for the input! If it were you, would you do the 226 in a color and the 225 in black or vice versa? I think I do want to end up having both sizes just now thinking which combo for which size. Again, thank you!!



I think I would do the 225 in a color because with our petite sizes colored bags in larger sizes can look even larger, while a smaller bag in a color is just a hint of pizzaz.


----------



## kkatrina

Hi everyone! Is there a Paris in Rome thread? I tried looking but couldn't find it! Thanks!!


----------



## 1Kellygirl

TO IG OR NOT????
I don't know if I want to post anything on IG. I have many luxury goods that I would love to post photos on IG, but I don't want  friends to look on the site. My friend know I have handbags, slgs, other items.so I know I'm asking a very stupid question, but here goes. If I post on IG can anyone look at what I have posted. Can I block certain people from looking at my page without them knowing???? Thank you for your help.


----------



## nicole0612

1Kellygirl said:


> TO IG OR NOT????
> I don't know if I want to post anything on IG. I have many luxury goods that I would love to post photos on IG, but I don't want  friends to look on the site. My friend know I have handbags, slgs, other items.so I know I'm asking a very stupid question, but here goes. If I post on IG can anyone look at what I have posted. Can I block certain people from looking at my page without them knowing???? Thank you for your help.



It’s the same for me. I love fashion and beautiful items but would not be comfortable with family and coworkers knowing the brands. You can make your IG private in the settings and then only those who you accept to follow you can see your posts. Of course this assumes your family/friends are not likely to search you out and wonder why you don’t accept their request, so it’s best to choose a “name” that does not suggest your real identity.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Thank you for the great suggestion. I just have to figure out how to change my account name. I will get it worked out. Thanks again. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that does not share because you don't want certain loved ones to know and then judge!!!!


----------



## msPing

Anyone have the lucky charm o case? I have in and bought one!!!!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Minimaluxe

Hello ladies (and fashionable gents), this beauty is currently up for grabs from a local seller and I was wondering what your thought was on it.

I am nervous because it would be my first brooch and I’m unsure of how to style it and if the size is too small?

 It’s a beautiful Chanel brooch and she is asking for $400CAD. Is it worth it and does anybody know the retail price/info?


----------



## Helen84

Hi, I reeeeallly need to know! does anyone know if Chanel uses glue in their bags? 
So could there be glue residue, and it would still be authentic?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Helen84 said:


> Hi, I reeeeallly need to know! does anyone know if Chanel uses glue in their bags?
> So could there be glue residue, and it would still be authentic?


Yes and yes


----------



## k5ml3k

nicole0612 said:


> I think I would do the 225 in a color because with our petite sizes colored bags in larger sizes can look even larger, while a smaller bag in a color is just a hint of pizzaz.



Thank you! I think that’s what I’ve decided. I received the black and absolutely love it! Surprisingly it’s not too big


----------



## kkatrina

1Kellygirl said:


> Thank you for the great suggestion. I just have to figure out how to change my account name. I will get it worked out. Thanks again. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that does not share because you don't want certain loved ones to know and then judge!!!!


I agree with this too... but then I don’t wear half my bags out either because of the same reason!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

1Kellygirl said:


> TO IG OR NOT????
> I don't know if I want to post anything on IG. I have many luxury goods that I would love to post photos on IG, but I don't want  friends to look on the site. My friend know I have handbags, slgs, other items.so I know I'm asking a very stupid question, but here goes. If I post on IG can anyone look at what I have posted. Can I block certain people from looking at my page without them knowing???? Thank you for your help.



I had the same problem - I love luxury shopping but I don't feel comfortable sharing some of my purchases with my friends/co-workers/relatives. So I created a new account only for my shopping experience where I am able to share my hobby with other shopaholics  I did one mistake though - my new name does resemble my old one, so some of the people from my private and personal IG did find my "shopping" one. I blocked them. (Sounds so harsh, ouch ). But I did my research first, and if you go to settings and block few people, they wouldn't know - like they would not get a notification of that. Also they would not be able to see your posts on IG and would not be able to find you again. So now I just have to manage 2 accounts, but it's easier now because IG has a feature where you can easily switch from one to another. 

Good luck


----------



## Helen84

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes and yes


Thank you


----------



## Marqduck

Does anyone know if they will be coming out with the coco handle in cavier in 2018 or should I buy the only one I was able to do d even though it is not the size I want?


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

pursesareeverything said:


> Can someone tag me in a thread with members who are saving for their next bag or first chanel/luxury bag? I want a red Chanel M/L and I NEED a support group.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Same here let me know if you find one


----------



## pursesareeverything

8ubble6umpink said:


> Same here let me know if you find one


Will do.


----------



## ccho82

Hi, has anyone seen or own a light green patent chevron mini? There's only one boutique where I live and the minis are pretty much sold out to VIP customers before they arrive. However, a SA told me that she has one but it's kind of a light jade kind of green? I'm very curious to know what it looks like.


----------



## msPing

Didn’t want to start a new thread 
What are you thoughts on these cases? Which would you prefer?


----------



## Ljlj

msPing said:


> Didn’t want to start a new thread
> What are you thoughts on these cases? Which would you prefer?



Because I’m a reissue nut, I prefer the reissue charms o-case. Love everything about it! [emoji173]️


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Marqduck said:


> Does anyone know if they will be coming out with the coco handle in cavier in 2018 or should I buy the only one I was able to do d even though it is not the size I want?



I spoke to my SA about Coco Handles and she told me they expect lot more. At my store, there only chevrons are available. I would suggest to wait for your perfect size))


----------



## Tuned83

Off topic but I'm appreciating the kind ladies here in the Chanel subforum. Think the general attitude here has always been very courteous and pleasant. Just read a long thread in another forum that made me think this. Thanks all X


----------



## roubass

Hello guys! New to the Chanel game, wanted to ask if by any chance someone has a contact at the Chanel New Bond Street? I am unable to find a good SA as none paid attention to me in the store even when I asked... I am looking for a pair fo sneakers and someone helpful would be really appreciated .


----------



## kkatrina

msPing said:


> Didn’t want to start a new thread
> What are you thoughts on these cases? Which would you prefer?


I'm in love with chevron!!


----------



## ProShopper1

Does anyone have a navy flap with GHW from 2003-2004?  I looked through the reference library for blue Chanel and didn't see any.  I'm interested in buying one but I'm not sure if the navy is too dark to be easily pegged as navy and not black.


----------



## Mgallows

Ladiiiies! Give me your two cents. Black square mini w/ LGHW in Caviar or Lambskin? I have the Jumbo and card holder both in black caviar with GHW, so I am wondering what will be better to add to my collection. I love the durability of the caviar, but I also love the shine and lushness of the lambskin. Help me decide! Thanks


----------



## nuf

Mgallows said:


> Ladiiiies! Give me your two cents. Black square mini w/ LGHW in Caviar or Lambskin? I have the Jumbo and card holder both in black caviar with GHW, so I am wondering what will be better to add to my collection. I love the durability of the caviar, but I also love the shine and lushness of the lambskin. Help me decide! Thanks


I think that caviar usually keeps the shape of square better than lambskin.


----------



## Tuned83

Mgallows said:


> Ladiiiies! Give me your two cents. Black square mini w/ LGHW in Caviar or Lambskin? I have the Jumbo and card holder both in black caviar with GHW, so I am wondering what will be better to add to my collection. I love the durability of the caviar, but I also love the shine and lushness of the lambskin. Help me decide! Thanks


Maybe different colour hardware if u want to change it up but want to keep ur caviar. Lamb in black for a small bag is very manageable in my opinion.


----------



## Mgallows

nuf said:


> I think that caviar usually keeps the shape of square better than lambskin.


Thank you! I thought that would be the case!


----------



## Mgallows

Tuned83 said:


> Maybe different colour hardware if u want to change it up but want to keep ur caviar. Lamb in black for a small bag is very manageable in my opinion.


Is light gold hw a big enough difference? Lol I’m not much of a silver hardware type of person. I just don’t like the look of deflated lambskin quilting. How long before the quilting starts to deflate on the lambskin vs the caviar? Do caviar pieces ever show their age? ‍♀️


----------



## nicole0612

Mgallows said:


> Is light gold hw a big enough difference? Lol I’m not much of a silver hardware type of person. I just don’t like the look of deflated lambskin quilting. How long before the quilting starts to deflate on the lambskin vs the caviar? Do caviar pieces ever show their age? ‍♀️



It’s more of an issue of potentially getting a little creasing in the bottom or bottom edges in lambskin, since the mini is not reinforced like the CFs are. You shouldn’t be concerned about the lambskin quilts deflating until the bag is 10+ years old with very regular use.


----------



## Mgallows

nicole0612 said:


> It’s more of an issue of potentially getting a little creasing in the bottom or bottom edges in lambskin, since the mini is not reinforced like the CFs are. You shouldn’t be concerned about the lambskin quilts deflating until the bag is 10+ years old with very regular use.


Thanks! I have noticed that creasing/wrinkling occurs very quickly around the area where the flap opens in the Lambskin minis. Does the wrinkling get worse every time you open the bag, essentially? And does anyone have any experience with their caviar forming a patina? I've heard that caviar can get glossier and start to look more like the Lambskin with use due to the transfer of the natural oils from your hands. In an ideal world, I could keep this little beauty for 15 years and pass on to my daughter. I'm not one to sell bags. Once I make the decision to buy them, they are mine forever! (muahahahaha!)


----------



## Tuned83

Mgallows said:


> Is light gold hw a big enough difference? Lol I’m not much of a silver hardware type of person. I just don’t like the look of deflated lambskin quilting. How long before the quilting starts to deflate on the lambskin vs the caviar? Do caviar pieces ever show their age? ‍♀️


I have 2 jumbos one caviar and one lamb. My caviar is showing its age more due to being used more. Use it as a travel bag and so it's been chucked about more. It's not battered just normal wear for 3 years after being used. Over the years I think the gold has faded slightly on it. Does not bother me. Lamb is still lovely and is by no means a display bag. Takes a good few years for the puff to go I think. 

I didn't think I liked silver either but I got a silver hw mini recently and it's so much easier to wear and as it's  black goes with everything. Also good to have true diversity/versatility in a collection i think but of course only if u are happy.


----------



## Mgallows

Tuned83 said:


> I have 2 jumbos one caviar and one lamb. My caviar is showing its age more due to being used more. Use it as a travel bag and so it's been chucked about more. It's not battered just normal wear for 3 years after being used. Over the years I think the gold has faded slightly on it. Does not bother me. Lamb is still lovely and is by no means a display bag. Takes a good few years for the puff to go I think.
> 
> I didn't think I liked silver either but I got a silver hw mini recently and it's so much easier to wear and as it's  black goes with everything. Also good to have true diversity/versatility in a collection i think but of course only if u are happy.


Thanks! Where is your caviar showing its wear the most do you think? I just splurged on a jumbo caviar


----------



## Tuned83

Mgallows said:


> Thanks! Where is your caviar showing its wear the most do you think? I just splurged on a jumbo caviar


Here is a picture from a couple of weeks ago Not overly worn but maybe some very mild structural loss from being worn on my shoulder. Hope that helps. Goodluck with bag search and congrats on ur jumbo


----------



## Mgallows

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3952861
> 
> Here is a picture from a couple of weeks ago Not overly worn but maybe some very mild structural loss from being worn on my shoulder. Hope that helps. Goodluck with bag search and congrats on ur jumbo


It's georgeous! I can't see any wear and tear on it at all from this angle. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## XCCX

A sales associate from BG just informed me that boy bags are going up in prices soon!


----------



## Rozza

I’m bummed! I just got this Gabrielle last week and there is already a big scuff mark at the bottom! I’m not sure what I should do!


----------



## Vanana

Rozza said:


> I’m bummed! I just got this Gabrielle last week and there is already a big scuff mark at the bottom! I’m not sure what I should do!


Send it back. Please. For exchange, return or repair at least.


----------



## Mgallows

Should I? I was able to hunt down the last two remaining in the country. Small boy with antique ghw from the 2016C collection, I believe. I don’t have any Boys, or pink bags for that matter. Current collection includes CF Jumbo in black caviar w/ ghw, CF M/L in black lambskin w/ ghw, and I am waiting for the square mini in black caviar w/ lghw to come in Act II.




I am thinking this may complete my collection (or will it ever be complete?!) What do you guys think? Should I go for a pink bag for the spring and summer, or stick to classics and get a nude or a red Boy for more year round?


----------



## kkatrina

If you're going to wear it, go for the pop of color! All my bags are black's and navy's as I feel it's more versatile for me. I have 3 Chanel's too and of course 2 are black and one is navy! It really depends on you, is the pink calling for you? [emoji4]


----------



## kkatrina

I don't have a boy bag and since prices are going up, I should get one before it does. Is it more structured or more durable than the caviar classic? I don't have a jumbo, maybe I should get a jumbo if it comes in that size?


----------



## Mgallows

kkatrina said:


> I don't have a boy bag and since prices are going up, I should get one before it does. Is it more structured or more durable than the caviar classic? I don't have a jumbo, maybe I should get a jumbo if it comes in that size?


Thanks. I don’t know why, but the pink is calling! I wear a lot of neutrals, generally,so a pop of pink in the summer could be fun. I have the Gucci Soho in red, and I love how it looks with black in the winter and whites and blues in the summer. The boy is a lot more structured then the classic flaps, as it’s got a stiff rectangle shape to it. I don’t believe it comes in a size as big as the Jumbo. The biggest I have seen is the Large size, which you may like depending on your stature.


----------



## kkatrina

Mgallows said:


> Thanks. I don’t know why, but the pink is calling! I wear a lot of neutrals, generally,so a pop of pink in the summer could be fun. I have the Gucci Soho in red, and I love how it looks with black in the winter and whites and blues in the summer. The boy is a lot more structured then the classic flaps, as it’s got a stiff rectangle shape to it. I don’t believe it comes in a size as big as the Jumbo. The biggest I have seen is the Large size, which you may like depending on your stature.



If the pink is calling then I definitely say go for the pink!! 

Thank you! I think the large would be fine for me I'm 5'3" I need to go check it out in person.


----------



## ProShopper1

kkatrina said:


> If you're going to wear it, go for the pop of color! All my bags are black's and navy's as I feel it's more versatile for me. I have 3 Chanel's too and of course 2 are black and one is navy! It really depends on you, is the pink calling for you? [emoji4]


May I ask what year your navy is from?  I'm totally lusting over one but I'm afraid the navy is too dark to easily discern that it's navy and not black.


----------



## Mgallows

kkatrina said:


> If the pink is calling then I definitely say go for the pink!!
> 
> Thank you! I think the large would be fine for me I'm 5'3" I need to go check it out in person.



Do it! I'm 5'4 and I found the Large (or the XL as they now call it) to be too big for me. But if you don't have a Jumbo, you may want something on the bigger side to mix it up. I hope you find something you like! They have a gorgeous grey caviar with antique ghw out now that you might like!!


----------



## kkatrina

ProShopper1 said:


> May I ask what year your navy is from?  I'm totally lusting over one but I'm afraid the navy is too dark to easily discern that it's navy and not black.



The navy definitely looks like black (which is why I got it!) [emoji28] I got it in Barcelona from their Paris in Rome collection, it's a tote. I used a flash here to show the difference. One picture is taken with a flash and the other without you can tell how it truly looks black without a flash.


----------



## kkatrina

Mgallows said:


> Do it! I'm 5'4 and I found the Large (or the XL as they now call it) to be too big for me. But if you don't have a Jumbo, you may want something on the bigger side to mix it up. I hope you find something you like! They have a gorgeous grey caviar with antique ghw out now that you might like!!



I've always loved grey! Thank you!! Thanks for the tip if that's the case I might feel it to be overpowering too. I'll see when I try it on.


----------



## rajneon01

kkatrina said:


> I don't have a boy bag and since prices are going up, I should get one before it does. Is it more structured or more durable than the caviar classic? I don't have a jumbo, maybe I should get a jumbo if it comes in that size?


I like the shape of the boy, I have an old medium boy, a classic jumbo double flap and a medium double flap. The classics are more strong and structured than the boy. The reason why is because the straps on the classic is in the middle of the bag, the straps for the boy is on the sides of the bag and causes the boy bag to buckle in the middle and it begins to sink inward. I would go for a classic over the boy, although I have to say the jumbo is so heavy without anything in it. The boy is light and I can wear it for longer periods of time. The straps on the jumbo kill me. The medium classic is more manageable but holds a lot less and you can’t wear it cross body unless you’re really short. Hope this helps, but ultimately go with what you love ❤️


----------



## meghanwhlr

South Beach said:


> Only one question and answer matters? Do you love it? If it’s not all you thought move on.. it’s a beautiful bag , but YOU need to skip a heart beat when you use it...


I agree. And I always return/resell if it isn’t love.


----------



## ProShopper1

kkatrina said:


> The navy definitely looks like black (which is why I got it!) [emoji28] I got it in Barcelona from their Paris in Rome collection, it's a tote. I used a flash here to show the difference. One picture is taken with a flash and the other without you can tell how it truly looks black without a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960050
> View attachment 3960052


Thanks so much for the pics!  Your tote is  .  It's amazing how different the blue is with and without the flash. I have some thinking to do.


----------



## kuro#17

Hi all, i am new to TPF. Would like to ask your opinion on the following. I have a black mini rectangular in shw, and a black reissue in rhw.   Would really want a m/l CF which would likely be my last purchase.  What would be your suggestions as to a good choice?  I am thinking a black caviar with ghw ( and how versatile is this? would it be more as an evening/dressy bag only?)   or a beige colour ?( but worried about colour transfer). I feel a black with shw would be very casual and versatile but it will be too similar to my mini.  I would consider if  a grey or navy one comes along but these are hard to find.  I want to use my bags carefree, day n night. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kkatrina

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks so much for the pics!  Your tote is  .  It's amazing how different the blue is with and without the flash. I have some thinking to do.



Sorry I just read your question again and realized you asked what year, not where! I got it in May 2016. 

Thank you!! Good luck with your choice and let us know what you end up with [emoji2]


----------



## kkatrina

rajneon01 said:


> I like the shape of the boy, I have an old medium boy, a classic jumbo double flap and a medium double flap. The classics are more strong and structured than the boy. The reason why is because the straps on the classic is in the middle of the bag, the straps for the boy is on the sides of the bag and causes the boy bag to buckle in the middle and it begins to sink inward. I would go for a classic over the boy, although I have to say the jumbo is so heavy without anything in it. The boy is light and I can wear it for longer periods of time. The straps on the jumbo kill me. The medium classic is more manageable but holds a lot less and you can’t wear it cross body unless you’re really short. Hope this helps, but ultimately go with what you love [emoji173]️



This is sooo helpful. Thanks so much for your detailed tips!! I did some more picture searching and did see the middle of the boy bags sinking in! If you didn't bring it up, I would've totally missed it. If I bought it, I would be extremely upset about it, so a massive thank you! I've only used google so I don't know if some of the bags are real or replicas but I like the boy woc and boy with handles! I don't think I'll go for a large boy anymore.


----------



## kkatrina

kuro#17 said:


> Hi all, i am new to TPF. Would like to ask your opinion on the following. I have a black mini rectangular in shw, and a black reissue in rhw.   Would really want a m/l CF which would likely be my last purchase.  What would be your suggestions as to a good choice?  I am thinking a black caviar with ghw ( and how versatile is this? would it be more as an evening/dressy bag only?)   or a beige colour ?( but worried about colour transfer). I feel a black with shw would be very casual and versatile but it will be too similar to my mini.  I would consider if  a grey or navy one comes along but these are hard to find.  I want to use my bags carefree, day n night. Thank you in advance!



This it fully a personal choice and what you'll love! I have 2 black flap bags but I love black especially for classics. I would probably never wear my beige because I'd be terrified of the color transfer too. The black is definitely not causal, in my opinion it's a dress up or down bag but I'd lean more on the up side. Black is safe, day and night [emoji2] however I'm so biased so my thoughts might not be very helpful to you.


----------



## kuro#17

kkatrina said:


> This it fully a personal choice and what you'll love! I have 2 black flap bags but I love black especially for classics. I would probably never wear my beige because I'd be terrified of the color transfer too. The black is definitely not causal, in my opinion it's a dress up or down bag but I'd lean more on the up side. Black is safe, day and night [emoji2] however I'm so biased so my thoughts might not be very helpful to you.


Thanks for your reply.  I tend to stay safe and would probably pick black eventually, as it is pure chanel classic in my opinion.  Although it means the likelihood of bumping into many others carrying the same combo bag in social events esp in my small community!


----------



## kkatrina

kuro#17 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I tend to stay safe and would probably pick black eventually, as it is pure chanel classic in my opinion.  Although it means the likelihood of bumping into many others carrying the same combo bag in social events esp in my small community!



It's totally okay to have the same great bag [emoji1] I agree on black and classic! Show us your baby when you get her [emoji4]


----------



## PinkTulip

Does anyone have any pictures or has purchased the Chanel Citizen Chic bag-- in any size but I'm most interested in the medium size?


----------



## kkatrina

Does anyone know when the chevron statement bag came out? I'm in love with it and would love to buy one. Is it still available in the boutiques? I'm not a fan of preloved. Thanks!!


----------



## ProShopper1

kkatrina said:


> Sorry I just read your question again and realized you asked what year, not where! I got it in May 2016.
> 
> Thank you!! Good luck with your choice and let us know what you end up with [emoji2]


No worries and thanks!  I know I definitely want navy with GHW and that it's navy and not regular blue. But there's such a fine line (for me) with navy when it can go too dark. I found one on therealreal that looks like it's from 2015/2016 (starts with 21) and loved the shade, but the hardware was super faded and the whole final sale thing scares me a bit with them. Maybe the same year as yours?  The one I'm considering looks like it may be a shade darker (though the girl on the phone says it def looks blue in person, but she took a pic of it next to a black bag and TBH I couldn't really tell which was which).  I wish I could see it in person before I pull the trigger (I can return I just hate returning things when I can't do it in person lol).


----------



## ProShopper1

kkatrina said:


> Sorry I just read your question again and realized you asked what year, not where! I got it in May 2016.
> 
> Thank you!! Good luck with your choice and let us know what you end up with [emoji2]



This is the pic the girl from the store sent me btw. The navy bag is on the right. I could only find one other listing for the same series navy and I attached that as well. The color definitely looks better in the fashionphile pic, but I'm going to go ahead and assume they use a lot of lighting.





For reference, I have a black caviar jumbo GHW and a pearly beige caviar m/l brushed GHW. I eventually want to get a small or m/l in black with GHW (my mind says stick with caviar because of the durability but it is also saying lambskin would change it up a little). I'm a little afraid if this one is too close to black it would make it silly for me to get black down the road.  Any thoughts or opinions are appreciated ladies!


----------



## Sk29

Hey guys! Does anyone know when the next chanel collection is launching? In europe?


----------



## BagLady14

ProShopper1 said:


> No worries and thanks!  I know I definitely want navy with GHW and that it's navy and not regular blue. But there's such a fine line (for me) with navy when it can go too dark. I found one on therealreal that looks like it's from 2015/2016 (starts with 21) and loved the shade, but the hardware was super faded and the whole final sale thing scares me a bit with them. Maybe the same year as yours?  The one I'm considering looks like it may be a shade darker (though the girl on the phone says it def looks blue in person, but she took a pic of it next to a black bag and TBH I couldn't really tell which was which).  I wish I could see it in person before I pull the trigger (I can return I just hate returning things when I can't do it in person lol).


There's a navy ML at Coutureusa.  Condition is good, hardware shiny.  I saw it in person and was tempted but I had just got the black one. I have to be good. They have addl 10% off right now.


----------



## ProShopper1

BagLady14 said:


> There's a navy ML at Coutureusa.  Condition is good, hardware shiny.  I saw it in person and was tempted but I had just got the black one. I have to be good. They have addl 10% off right now.


That's the one I'm looking at!  Could you easily tell that it's navy? (Fingers crossed!!)


----------



## BagLady14

ProShopper1 said:


> That's the one I'm looking at!  Could you easily tell that it's navy? (Fingers crossed!!)


Yes.  It is definitely a nice navy, not like the picture on the website which makes it appear kind of ashy black.  You can see the nice true navy blue in person.  I looked at every Chanel in the store but that was the one I liked!  Call and ask Amber at the counter to send you a couple of additional pictures.  She is sitting 4 feet away from the bag.  Very accommodating.  Very sweet girl.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Can you guys give me your thoughts about this shoe? Purchased on sale but I’m thinking about returning as I feel they may look too small and I’m not 100% in love with the side profile but I don’t want to regret it. They were $300 from $850 so a really great deal.


----------



## nicole0612

hellokimmiee said:


> Can you guys give me your thoughts about this shoe? Purchased on sale but I’m thinking about returning as I feel they may look too small and I’m not 100% in love with the side profile but I don’t want to regret it. They were $300 from $850 so a really great deal.
> 
> View attachment 3961141
> 
> View attachment 3961142
> 
> View attachment 3961143
> 
> View attachment 3961144
> 
> View attachment 3961145


If I just look at the photos they look OK, but if I look at them thinking, "Are they too small?" then they look a little small.  I think you can get away with it though.


----------



## Rozza

Vanana said:


> Send it back. Please. For exchange, return or repair at least.


I contacted them by email they asked me to bring it to the boutique and they will send it to Paris.   My husband thinks im overreacting, and that it doesn’t show much in real, and that it’s bound to happen anyway. I’m not so sure what to do ..


----------



## Mac2

whiteswan1010 said:


> Sadly,I'm pretty sure 2013 was that last time Chanel produced a "true white" classic flap bag in caviar. I spoke with a few people and don't think a true white is being produced for cruise 2018 either. A form of ivory, beige most likely will.  SA's are saying it's been due to color transfer problems, and too much returning.  Wish ladies would do several vinegar cold water washes inside out on their dark jeans...lol!!  Keep going until the water runs clear, hang dry.  It works!   Don't know what to believe at this point.




Hello.  This is my first post here, so please forgive me if this is all wrong.  lol.  I was just reading thru some threads and came upon your post.   I just bought a pair of G jeggings in dark wash and was a little afraid of color transfer...my Mom told me about vinegar wash and it does work.  The pure white Chanel would be so beautiful...don't think I've ever seen one.  I do realize this is an old post, but, like I said, it's my first one!  LOL!  I have no idea if you will be notified of my response...?  Now, off to find that other thread with a gorgeous red Chanel mini...think it was dextersmom...love her style, too.  Thanks again, _Mac2_


----------



## Mgallows

kkatrina said:


> I've always loved grey! Thank you!! Thanks for the tip if that's the case I might feel it to be overpowering too. I'll see when I try it on.



I ended up purchasing the small boy in pink! It's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to see it in person. I will report back. You please do the same!


----------



## Mgallows

kuro#17 said:


> Hi all, i am new to TPF. Would like to ask your opinion on the following. I have a black mini rectangular in shw, and a black reissue in rhw.   Would really want a m/l CF which would likely be my last purchase.  What would be your suggestions as to a good choice?  I am thinking a black caviar with ghw ( and how versatile is this? would it be more as an evening/dressy bag only?)   or a beige colour ?( but worried about colour transfer). I feel a black with shw would be very casual and versatile but it will be too similar to my mini.  I would consider if  a grey or navy one comes along but these are hard to find.  I want to use my bags carefree, day n night. Thank you in advance!



I think a medium with ghw would be a nice addition, as long as you don't think the reissue and the classic flap would compete with each other. I don't have a reissue, so I don't know if you would wear it more as a casual piece over formal. If you are looking for carefree, then Caviar is more carefree than lambskin, but I do feel like the Lambskin is more dressy for night time.


----------



## kkatrina

Mgallows said:


> I ended up purchasing the small boy in pink! It's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to see it in person. I will report back. You please do the same!



Congrats!!! Can't wait to see it! I just bought my first ever LV and it's being held in customs or it would've arrived today [emoji853] there's so many Chanel's I'm eyeing right now so I'm really indecisive and will need to visit the stores to try it on and see. Congrats again I'm so excited for you and can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## kkatrina

hellokimmiee said:


> Can you guys give me your thoughts about this shoe? Purchased on sale but I’m thinking about returning as I feel they may look too small and I’m not 100% in love with the side profile but I don’t want to regret it. They were $300 from $850 so a really great ]



Amazing deal but to me I'd rather be sure and buy something I love (can't live without). I am in love with the back, like the side, but don't like the front. I don't know why but there's something that's not making me love the front. What would you regret more? Buying it or missing out?


----------



## kkatrina

hellokimmiee said:


> Can you guys give me your thoughts about this shoe? Purchased on sale but I’m thinking about returning as I feel they may look too small and I’m not 100% in love with the side profile but I don’t want to regret it. They were $300 from $850 so a really great deal.



Actually here's a test I do with my friend when we're contemplating big purchases. Would you be upset if I bought it and it was the last one? If you're upset, then get it! If not, then don't. I don't know if that helps [emoji1]


----------



## kkatrina

ProShopper1 said:


> This is the pic the girl from the store sent me btw. The navy bag is on the right. I could only find one other listing for the same series navy and I attached that as well. The color definitely looks better in the fashionphile pic, but I'm going to go ahead and assume they use a lot of lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3961008
> View attachment 3961009
> 
> 
> For reference, I have a black caviar jumbo GHW and a pearly beige caviar m/l brushed GHW. I eventually want to get a small or m/l in black with GHW (my mind says stick with caviar because of the durability but it is also saying lambskin would change it up a little). I'm a little afraid if this one is too close to black it would make it silly for me to get black down the road.  Any thoughts or opinions are appreciated ladies!



I would definitely ask them to take a couple more pictures with a flash. The bag looks pristine in the pictures though!! 

If you're a lover of plain black like me, I don't think it's silly to buy more black! I think going with lambskin in a smaller bag is easier to maintain than a big bag in lambskin. Also if you love this bag now (the navy one), you might change your mind down the road to maybe venture off to another color. Just a thought [emoji4] 

Let us know your progress!


----------



## kkatrina

ProShopper1 said:


> No worries and thanks!  I know I definitely want navy with GHW and that it's navy and not regular blue. But there's such a fine line (for me) with navy when it can go too dark. I found one on therealreal that looks like it's from 2015/2016 (starts with 21) and loved the shade, but the hardware was super faded and the whole final sale thing scares me a bit with them. Maybe the same year as yours?  The one I'm considering looks like it may be a shade darker (though the girl on the phone says it def looks blue in person, but she took a pic of it next to a black bag and TBH I couldn't really tell which was which).  I wish I could see it in person before I pull the trigger (I can return I just hate returning things when I can't do it in person lol).



I don't know about the hardware being faded so much. I wouldn't like that, would you be okay with it? It would bother me so much but that's a personal preference though. Sometimes you love a bag so much another imperfection may just make it perfect!


----------



## kkatrina

Also if the statement chevron is available in the boutiques, does it come in the jumbo?? I'm sooo in love! I really hope it does [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Mac2

Mac2 said:


> Hello.  This is my first post here, so please forgive me if this is all wrong.  lol.  I was just reading thru some threads and came upon your post.   I just bought a pair of G jeggings in dark wash and was a little afraid of color transfer...my Mom told me about vinegar wash and it does work.  The pure white Chanel would be so beautiful...don't think I've ever seen one.  I do realize this is an old post, but, like I said, it's my first one!  LOL!  I have no idea if you will be notified of my response...?  Now, off to find that other thread with a gorgeous red Chanel mini...think it was dextersmom...love her style, too.  Thanks again, _Mac2_



@whiteswan1010 
I meant to ask...is the caviar the pure white or is it off white??  Thanks for putting up with a newbie!


----------



## Mgallows

hellokimmiee said:


> Can you guys give me your thoughts about this shoe? Purchased on sale but I’m thinking about returning as I feel they may look too small and I’m not 100% in love with the side profile but I don’t want to regret it. They were $300 from $850 so a really great deal.
> 
> View attachment 3961141
> 
> View attachment 3961142
> 
> View attachment 3961143
> 
> View attachment 3961144
> 
> View attachment 3961145



I think they look fantastic! I would totally keep for that price. The size looks perfect on you!


----------



## kuro#17

Mgallows said:


> I think a medium with ghw would be a nice addition, as long as you don't think the reissue and the classic flap would compete with each other. I don't have a reissue, so I don't know if you would wear it more as a casual piece over formal. If you are looking for carefree, then Caviar is more carefree than lambskin, but I do feel like the Lambskin is more dressy for night time.


Thanks for your reply.  I would want it to be carefree and it will be sensible to get caviar but lambskin just looks so luxurious! To be honest, my lifestyle is pretty casual and deep down i feel m/l in shw may get more use rather than ghw cos most people agree its more a dressy bag.  Thats a dilemma! 
Thank you for your thoughts! Appreciates very much!


----------



## kuro#17

Mgallows said:


> I think a medium with ghw would be a nice addition, as long as you don't think the reissue and the classic flap would compete with each other. I don't have a reissue, so I don't know if you would wear it more as a casual piece over formal. If you are looking for carefree, then Caviar is more carefree than lambskin, but I do feel like the Lambskin is more dressy for night time.


Thanks for your reply.  I would want it to be carefree and it will be sensible to get caviar but lambskin just looks so luxurious! To be honest, my lifestyle is pretty casual and deep down i feel m/l in shw may get more use rather than ghw cos most people agree its more a dressy bag.  Thats a dilemma! 
Thank you for your thoughts! Appreciates very much!


----------



## rajneon01

kkatrina said:


> This is sooo helpful. Thanks so much for your detailed tips!! I did some more picture searching and did see the middle of the boy bags sinking in! If you didn't bring it up, I would've totally missed it. If I bought it, I would be extremely upset about it, so a massive thank you! I've only used google so I don't know if some of the bags are real or replicas but I like the boy woc and boy with handles! I don't think I'll go for a large boy anymore.


You are most welcome, that’s what we are all here for. Looking forward to your reveal when you decide what to get. Good luck my dear have a lovely weekend ❤️


----------



## emmajayne

Hi guys,

I am looking for the Chanel puffy (any colour) modelled before I order, PLEASE if anyone has any info, really appreicate x


----------



## franr

Hi all - does anyone know if shipments for cruise 2018 are done? In other words, is it possible that US stores may still receive bags from the line? TIA!


----------



## Mgallows

kkatrina said:


> Congrats!!! Can't wait to see it! I just bought my first ever LV and it's being held in customs or it would've arrived today [emoji853] there's so many Chanel's I'm eyeing right now so I'm really indecisive and will need to visit the stores to try it on and see. Congrats again I'm so excited for you and can't wait for it to come in!



My boy is here! I think he is a boy in drag because the pink and tweed make him so stinking cute and feminine [emoji23] The small really only fits the main essentials (iphone, card holder, 6 ring key holder, and maybe a little perfume spray/lipstick), but given the tweed and color, I am planning to use this much more as a seasonal occasional bag anyway. Now the hard part is waiting until Spring/Summer to show him off! Attaching some mod pics for sizing reference (I'm 5'4, oh and also 8.25 weeks pregnant! So I'm carrying a larger frame than usual). Which LV did you get?


----------



## kkatrina

Mgallows said:


> My boy is here! I think he is a boy in drag because the pink and tweed make him so stinking cute and feminine [emoji23] The small really only fits the main essentials (iphone, card holder, 6 ring key holder, and maybe a little perfume spray/lipstick), but given the tweed and color, I am planning to use this much more as a seasonal occasional bag anyway. Now the hard part is waiting until Spring/Summer to show him off! Attaching some mod pics for sizing reference (I'm 5'4, oh and also 8.25 weeks pregnant! So I'm carrying a larger frame than usual). Which LV did you get?
> 
> View attachment 3965603
> 
> View attachment 3965604



Congratulations on your baby!!!!! ❤️❤️❤️ 

Your boy is so pretty and perfect! Thanks for sharing what fits and the mod shot. It looks great on you! Yes now you have to wait patiently for spring

I got the toiletry pouch 26. I've been seeing and hearing good things about it as a clutch and I thought for my first piece I can't go wrong! If anything I could still use it as a toiletry bag.


----------



## bonelda

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Vanana

Mgallows said:


> My boy is here! I think he is a boy in drag because the pink and tweed make him so stinking cute and feminine [emoji23] The small really only fits the main essentials (iphone, card holder, 6 ring key holder, and maybe a little perfume spray/lipstick), but given the tweed and color, I am planning to use this much more as a seasonal occasional bag anyway. Now the hard part is waiting until Spring/Summer to show him off! Attaching some mod pics for sizing reference (I'm 5'4, oh and also 8.25 weeks pregnant! So I'm carrying a larger frame than usual). Which LV did you get?
> 
> View attachment 3965603
> 
> View attachment 3965604


It is literally the sweetest color I’ve seen. Like seriously when I see it, the word that shows up is “sweet”! Definitely a color to remember and somehow strikes a really unique balance that I didn’t anticipate would fit the boy bag, but actually really works in this small size!!


----------



## topglamchic

Beautiful, beautiful boy Mgallows!!!

My apologies....I want to steal this thread to ask...Does anyone know the status of getting a Chanel Belt Bag?  When were they in season and what would be the best way to find one?

Thank you


----------



## sleekeasy

I have to share that I scooped up TWO Chanels this week, back to back  and one was my unicorn, holy grail, impossible to find without selling an organ beautyyyyy. I'm really excited and can't wait to post a mini reveal when they arrive!


----------



## *chloah*

Hi, I'm new to Chanel jewellery and need some help deciding between getting a brooch or a necklace. I don't have either. What would you get btwn the two?


----------



## QuixoticGirly

*chloah* said:


> Hi, I'm new to Chanel jewellery and need some help deciding between getting a brooch or a necklace. I don't have either. What would you get btwn the two?


Personally, I would do a brooch first. Both are amazing pieces, but I think the brooch is just so chic, fun, modern and classic all at the same time and can be dressed up or down much easier than a necklace. You should get whichever makes your heart beat fast, though!


----------



## choco30

Hello~ 
I will be travelling to HK and Paris in a few months and was wondering which place offers better prices to buy a classic or boy chanel purse. Thanks!


----------



## Nancy Wong

choco30 said:


> Hello~
> I will be travelling to HK and Paris in a few months and was wondering which place offers better prices to buy a classic or boy chanel purse. Thanks!



You mean preloved? I live in Hong Kong can give you info if you mean preloved.


----------



## choco30

sorry for the confusion - I meant whether it is cheaper to buy in hk or paris. Thanks for the info though 


Nancy Wong said:


> You mean preloved? I live in Hong Kong can give you info if you mean preloved.


----------



## Mgallows

sleekeasy said:


> I have to share that I scooped up TWO Chanels this week, back to back  and one was my unicorn, holy grail, impossible to find without selling an organ beautyyyyy. I'm really excited and can't wait to post a mini reveal when they arrive!


Yes, please share! I am dying to see your unicorn!


----------



## sleekeasy

Mgallows said:


> Yes, please share! I am dying to see your unicorn!






I’ve only taken this one picture since I received them, still in a bit of shock! When I have better lighting, I’ll take them out for close ups and to update the family portrait. I also want to look into the care for the basket, there’s not much info anywhere, even on tpf


----------



## Nancy Wong

choco30 said:


> sorry for the confusion - I meant whether it is cheaper to buy in hk or paris. Thanks for the info though



It is cheaper to buy in Paris because you can have the tourist tax return. In HK we don't charge tax. So it is cheaper than other countries but of course if you are a tourist in Paris, Paris will be cheaper. Usually retail price is €1 : HK$10 roughly.


----------



## Mgallows

sleekeasy said:


> View attachment 3976429
> 
> 
> I’ve only taken this one picture since I received them, still in a bit of shock! When I have better lighting, I’ll take them out for close ups and to update the family portrait. I also want to look into the care for the basket, there’s not much info anywhere, even on tpf


Love them both! I'm guessing the basket one is your unicorn? I have never seen one like that before! And the pink one seems like it's the old style square Mini? I love that shade of pink! So delicate and feminine ☺️ Great finds!


----------



## kuro#17

Nancy Wong said:


> You mean preloved? I live in Hong Kong can give you info if you mean preloved.


Hello:
I may be traveling to HK in a couple of months, do u hv an SA to recommend?which Chanel boutique do u recommend ? Is it worthwhile looking around the preloved shops or do they mostly hv vintage pieces only?
Thanks. 
.


----------



## Nancy Wong

kuro#17 said:


> Hello:
> I may be traveling to HK in a couple of months, do u hv an SA to recommend?which Chanel boutique do u recommend ? Is it worthwhile looking around the preloved shops or do they mostly hv vintage pieces only?
> Thanks.
> .



Hi there, I usually go to the Chanel boutique in Prince Building, Central. I don't have a regular SA but Wenny Cheng is experienced with warm attitude. This boutique is in the heart of Central so as a tourist there are things to look around as well.

The preloved shop which I go often is called Lovintage which is close to Time Square in Causeway Bay. They imported vintage Chanel from Tokyo and the condition of their bags are really good and in a fair price. If you are looking for non-vintage, search Brand Off and Milan Station. I used to sell my seasonal Chanel to Milan Station for a few times. Brand Off they got their stock from Tokyo as well so the condition is usually good. I never buy from them though. Just did window shopping.


----------



## kuro#17

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi there, I usually go to the Chanel boutique in Prince Building, Central. I don't have a regular SA but Wenny Cheng is experienced with warm attitude. This boutique is in the heart of Central so as a tourist there are things to look around as well.
> 
> The preloved shop which I go often is called Lovintage which is close to Time Square in Causeway Bay. They imported vintage Chanel from Tokyo and the condition of their bags are really good and in a fair price. If you are looking for non-vintage, search Brand Off and Milan Station. I used to sell my seasonal Chanel to Milan Station for a few times. Brand Off they got their stock from Tokyo as well so the condition is usually good. I never buy from them though. Just did window shopping.


Great! Thanks for the helpful info.  Definitely would go look around !  Thank you!


----------



## Lewt282

emmajayne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for the Chanel puffy (any colour) modelled before I order, PLEASE if anyone has any info, really appreicate x


Hi I am totally new to this so hopefully this will work out ok but if you mean the puffy from 18 then I have one in the larger size and really like it. The SA at NM told me how light it was and is actually roomier than the jumbo CF. There is one if you google it from eBay and although it is sold you can see "original listing with many pics of the bag including one where she is modeling it. I believe she says hers is the medium size. Again, I am new to this but I hope this info helps!


----------



## Xrae

I’m not sure if this is the correct thread to post this on but does anyone know what year or season these sneakers came out?


----------



## phon

Hi all, new to Chanel and just about to make my first purchase which will be a vintage maxi flap I think. Just wondering how good the Chanel Spa is? Can they work miracles with worn corners and the leather in the chain handle for instance? Any help would be appreciated. And I apologise if this is the wrong place to put this, please move if necessary.
Paula


----------



## nicole0612

phon said:


> Hi all, new to Chanel and just about to make my first purchase which will be a vintage maxi flap I think. Just wondering how good the Chanel Spa is? Can they work miracles with worn corners and the leather in the chain handle for instance? Any help would be appreciated. And I apologise if this is the wrong place to put this, please move if necessary.
> Paula



You will probably need to send it to Leather Surgeons or Leather Pros since Chanel is only accepting newer bags for repair these days. If you do a search for these companies on tPF you will find a lot of reviews, they are both very good. However, it is always best to buy a bag in reasonable condition. I hope that helps.


----------



## SeanLaurent

Xrae said:


> I’m not sure if this is the correct thread to post this on but does anyone know what year or season these sneakers came out?



2015



On that note

What are the thoughts on this seasons trainers?


----------



## Mgallows

Vanana said:


> It is literally the sweetest color I’ve seen. Like seriously when I see it, the word that shows up is “sweet”! Definitely a color to remember and somehow strikes a really unique balance that I didn’t anticipate would fit the boy bag, but actually really works in this small size!!


Thank you! I’ll share more pics when the weather gets warm and I take him out for day trips


----------



## Vanana

Mgallows said:


> Thank you! I’ll share more pics when the weather gets warm and I take him out for day trips


Oh you can totally rock a dangerous black shirt/simple knit with leather pants and sling this sweet bag on for contrast hehehe  oh my gosh just wish I have the bag if only for this outfit feels worth while 
Alright totally looking forward to mod shots


----------



## Mgallows

Vanana said:


> Oh you can totally rock a dangerous black shirt/simple knit with leather pants and sling this sweet bag on for contrast hehehe  oh my gosh just wish I have the bag if only for this outfit feels worth while
> Alright totally looking forward to mod shots



You’re right! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## *chloah*

Have any of you seen this bag in person? Do you know if this type of colour will change over time since it's patent?


----------



## Lewt282

Hi I am new to this so I hope this is the place to get some answers to my dilemma...I just got a red jumbo flap from preloved site and all seems to check out except two things.. for one, the snap for the inner flap. All pics I have seen for the snap have the words Chanel/Paris going across the top and bottom and on mine Chanel is on the left side and Paris on the right like on the backplate. I might not think this is a big deal but wondering if this minor detail is just the sort of red flag that says not authentic? Also read that you should not be able to separate the lining from the bag at all and on this bag you can pull it away a somewhat on the front side. Any opinions or help would be much appreciated! TIA


----------



## nicole0612

Lewt282 said:


> Hi I am new to this so I hope this is the place to get some answers to my dilemma...I just got a red jumbo flap from preloved site and all seems to check out except two things.. for one, the snap for the inner flap. All pics I have seen for the snap have the words Chanel/Paris going across the top and bottom and on mine Chanel is on the left side and Paris on the right like on the backplate. I might not think this is a big deal but wondering if this minor detail is just the sort of red flag that says not authentic? Also read that you should not be able to separate the lining from the bag at all and on this bag you can pull it away a somewhat on the front side. Any opinions or help would be much appreciated! TIA


You can have your bag authenticated on the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread.  Please check the first post in the thread for the required photos as well as a link to the listing where you purchased it.


----------



## Lewt282

nicole0612 said:


> You can have your bag authenticated on the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread.  Please check the first post in the thread for the required photos as well as a link to the listing where you purchased it.


Thanks! I did do that as well so hopefully that will help. In the meantime I did see a youtube video of Darcy from Opulent Habits doing a review of red Chanel bags and her 2012 actually had the words on the snap going in the same direction as mine so I guess that may not be a deal breaker as far as authenticity, just in case anyone else comes upon this situation as well. But again thanks for responding!


----------



## nicole0612

Lewt282 said:


> Thanks! I did do that as well so hopefully that will help. In the meantime I did see a youtube video of Darcy from Opulent Habits doing a review of red Chanel bags and her 2012 actually had the words on the snap going in the same direction as mine so I guess that may not be a deal breaker as far as authenticity, just in case anyone else comes upon this situation as well. But again thanks for responding!


Great!


----------



## phon

nicole0612 said:


> You will probably need to send it to Leather Surgeons or Leather Pros since Chanel is only accepting newer bags for repair these days. If you do a search for these companies on tPF you will find a lot of reviews, they are both very good. However, it is always best to buy a bag in reasonable condition. I hope that helps.


Many thanks for your help. Paula


----------



## phon

Hi all another dilemma I am having. Your opinions would be appreciated. If you had the choice of a vintage jumbo xl flap bag ( the one with the big CC) or a maxi flap from the last couple of years for the same price, which would you prefer? Both are caviar leather and both equally good condition! I’m inclined to think that a vintage should cost less but I may have that wrong. 
Many thanks
Paula


----------



## Le Lion

Hey Paula, sorry I can’t help. I am not familiar with maxis or vintage bags. 

Ladies with a boy - do you recommend a bag shaper? I got my second boy today and it came into my mind. Sometimes I think that the bottom of my lambskin bag sag a little bit


----------



## xy9794

phon said:


> Hi all another dilemma I am having. Your opinions would be appreciated. If you had the choice of a vintage jumbo xl flap bag ( the one with the big CC) or a maxi flap from the last couple of years for the same price, which would you prefer? Both are caviar leather and both equally good condition! I’m inclined to think that a vintage should cost less but I may have that wrong.
> Many thanks
> Paula



I advise to go with the most recent bag - the Maxi. I find that people still desire the "newer" item and keep having it at the back of their minds after purchasing a more vintage one.


----------



## catsnpurses




----------



## catsnpurses

which of the two colors above do you all prefer?  I'm leaning towards the green color...


----------



## phon

xy9794 said:


> I advise to go with the most recent bag - the Maxi. I find that people still desire the "newer" item and keep having it at the back of their minds after purchasing a more vintage one.


Thank you for your advice. I think that’s how I feel really, I love the large CC of the vintage but not sure I’ll be satisfied if I go for one. Paula


----------



## Nancy Wong

catsnpurses said:


> which of the two colors above do you all prefer?  I'm leaning towards the green color...



Green looks more subtle and feminine, I think.


----------



## nuf

I like the first one more, the blue/grey is elegant and I can imagine to wear it whole year long. The green is more for spring and summer in my eyes and I would not pair it with everything in my closet. @catsnpurses


----------



## Law

catsnpurses said:


> View attachment 3987346



I love both but I adore the pale green [emoji173]️


----------



## Panzanella

catsnpurses said:


> which of the two colors above do you all prefer?  I'm leaning towards the green color...


I’ve seen both. The green is much more pastelly (is that a word ?) irl than in the photo. I personally think it’s very sweet/girly while the blue is more mature/elegant. So depends on which look you’re going for. Best is to try them on and see which you like. Have fun deciding!


----------



## bonelda

I prefer the blue.


----------



## catsnpurses

catsnpurses said:


> View attachment 3987346


So I chose the green one and just received it. While I love the style and size, I’m still a little on the fence about the color. Another SA tracked down a black one which I want to compare.  Decisions, decisions!  Thanks so much to everyone for your feedback!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

catsnpurses said:


> View attachment 3994695
> 
> So I chose the green one and just received it. While I love the style and size, I’m still a little on the fence about the color. Another SA tracked down a black one which I want to compare.  Decisions, decisions!  Thanks so much to everyone for your feedback!!



It is so beautiful! But you won't regret of getting a black one. If you are still unsure after receiving this beauty, may be you should move on to the black one.


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys ,
First time posting in this thread . Been lurking around here & it's been so helpful as well. I just have a Chanel help dilemma please. I am planning to get my next Chanel bag this year. What I have now: Chanel Deauville Tote in leather (Black), classic M/L lambskin in black, seasonal mini in blue chevron, and a Clutch with chain in grey tweed. I am deciding between a small or medium Boy, OR a mini in light (pale pink/nude) color. My purpose for next bag is really for special summer occasions bag. I know that there is a big $$ difference between a Le Boy bag vs a mini flap. I really wanted to complete my collection by getting a Boy this time. I would really need a vote for this . If you can only have 1 Boy bag in your lifetime  , which color would you get? A classic black Boy  or a beige (any light) colored Boy (considering my current collection). Thanks so much everyone for any input you can give me.


----------



## lydzors

Can anyone help me identify what Chanel bag this is? 

Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone had a silver metallic sent in for a "spa" or re-color/touch-up? How did it turn out? I'm interested in an older silver metallic lamb bag and it already has a few bits of darker wear along the corners.. I was wondering if metallic lamb is able to be touched up?


----------



## lydzors

Does anyone here know what bag this is or from what line?


----------



## MMcQueen

I got a vintage tote, I believe it's lamb skin. The only thing is it doesn't scratch like I thought it will. Are vintage lamb bags less prone to scratches and marks? it's a 1989-1990 bag. Thanks


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, I am going to Turkey, Barcelona, santorini and Athens soon for my birthday. I want to bring a Chanel jacket, one or two Chanel brooches, a Chanel purse with me. But my friends said that people might think that I am rich and steal from me. Is it really that dangerous in Europe? Do you wear your Chanel items when you travel?


----------



## terri w

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I am going to Turkey, Barcelona, santorini and Athens soon for my birthday. I want to bring a Chanel jacket, one or two Chanel brooches, a Chanel purse with me. But my friends said that people might think that I am rich and steal from me. Is it really that dangerous in Europe? Do you wear your Chanel items when you travel?



I live in the UK and have been to both Barcelona and Santorini. Took my flap bag, wore my espadrilles and wore my J12. No problems at all. Just enjoy your holiday and be careful as you would at home.


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey Ladies. I am new to Chanel and I saw a Black Patent Reissue bag with Silver Hardware. It is on sale of a trustable second Hand online Shop. It costs 1.300EUR without Box and dustbag. Is it a bargain? I am not familar with the prices. Is it possible to get an authentic dustbag and Box from somewhere as I prefer to have the whole  package.



Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I am going to Turkey, Barcelona, santorini and Athens soon for my birthday. I want to bring a Chanel jacket, one or two Chanel brooches, a Chanel purse with me. But my friends said that people might think that I am rich and steal from me. Is it really that dangerous in Europe? Do you wear your Chanel items when you travel?



Bern to Santorini and Barcelona too and I'm sure you wont have problems.


----------



## Luxlynx

Hello ladies.
I saw a beige boy bag today and it was all saggy, soft and wrinkled and look more like mulberry alexa when you have it on your shoulder.  I have never seen a boy bag that soft and saggy. So my question is, do you have?


----------



## JennyinCali

ProShopper1 said:


> No worries and thanks!  I know I definitely want navy with GHW and that it's navy and not regular blue. But there's such a fine line (for me) with navy when it can go too dark. I found one on therealreal that looks like it's from 2015/2016 (starts with 21) and loved the shade, but the hardware was super faded and the whole final sale thing scares me a bit with them. Maybe the same year as yours?  The one I'm considering looks like it may be a shade darker (though the girl on the phone says it def looks blue in person, but she took a pic of it next to a black bag and TBH I couldn't really tell which was which).  I wish I could see it in person before I pull the trigger (I can return I just hate returning things when I can't do it in person lol).



There is a navy quilted caviar with gold that just came out!  I ordered it and am so excited.


----------



## JennyinCali

Mgallows said:


> I think they look fantastic! I would totally keep for that price. The size looks perfect on you!



They are amazing!


----------



## Selenet

Just a quick question: do you think it is safe to go around Paris with a Chanel bag? We are staying in a nice hotel but planning to walk around or take the metro. I have heard mixed reviews so any personal opinions would be nice.


----------



## FunBagz

Selenet said:


> Just a quick question: do you think it is safe to go around Paris with a Chanel bag? We are staying in a nice hotel but planning to walk around or take the metro. I have heard mixed reviews so any personal opinions would be nice.



Totally safe.  Just be smart and pay attention to your surroundings as you would in any big city.  IMO, thieves and pickpockets don't select victims based on the designer they are wearing so much as how easy a target they are.


----------



## Selenet

FunBagz said:


> Totally safe.  Just be smart and pay attention to your surroundings as you would in any big city.  IMO, thieves and pickpockets don't select victims based on the designer they are wearing so much as how easy a target they are.



Thank you I usually don't take my most expensive bags with me to avoid any unwanted attention but this time I will make an exception.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Selenet said:


> Just a quick question: do you think it is safe to go around Paris with a Chanel bag? We are staying in a nice hotel but planning to walk around or take the metro. I have heard mixed reviews so any personal opinions would be nice.



I bought my 2.55 reissue in Paris and was not patient enough to keep it unused in Paris. And I didn't feel dangerous at all.


----------



## Bibi25260

Selenet said:


> Just a quick question: do you think it is safe to go around Paris with a Chanel bag? We are staying in a nice hotel but planning to walk around or take the metro. I have heard mixed reviews so any personal opinions would be nice.


Just like FunBags said.
I always use the metro in Paris with my Chanel bags and I've seen them on metro stations. You can always wear the CC logo or turnlock inside.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Selenet said:


> Just a quick question: do you think it is safe to go around Paris with a Chanel bag? We are staying in a nice hotel but planning to walk around or take the metro. I have heard mixed reviews so any personal opinions would be nice.


I wore my woc in Paris, on the metro I wore it short strap Crossbody and/or under my coat. I prefer to wear a woc if I think there’s is a possibility of feeling uncomfortable, I know I have the option to be more discreet if need be - and it’s great for travel! Have fun!


----------



## ProShopper1

JennyinCali said:


> There is a navy quilted caviar with gold that just came out!  I ordered it and am so excited.



Please post pics when you get it!!  I tried looking for other pics but I can't seem to find any l.


----------



## sleekeasy

Am I crazy to even consider selling my rose gold mini before I’ve even used it? I was lucky enough to find one recently and paid a small fortune for it, and struck gold again and found a medium flap wallet (also gave up a kidney for that one). I loooove the wallet, it’s such a good size and this shade is just to die for. I’ve started using it immediately! The mini on the other hand has remained in its box on my shelf, not seeing the light of day. Granted, we’ve had back to back snowstorms and just plain miserable weather so there was no chance of using my mini at all. Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## Nancy Wong

sleekeasy said:


> Am I crazy to even consider selling my rose gold mini before I’ve even used it? I was lucky enough to find one recently and paid a small fortune for it, and struck gold again and found a medium flap wallet (also gave up a kidney for that one). I loooove the wallet, it’s such a good size and this shade is just to die for. I’ve started using it immediately! The mini on the other hand has remained in its box on my shelf, not seeing the light of day. Granted, we’ve had back to back snowstorms and just plain miserable weather so there was no chance of using my mini at all. Penny for your thoughts?



I am curious... can you post pictures of both when you have time?


----------



## ChloePanda168

I was considering getting the round coin purse, but I haven't seen much about it except a few photos here and there. I was considering the new blue color, the black iridescent color and the new black shiny caviar. Any recommendations? I am concerned I might get sick of the blue. Frankly, most of what I have is black and I would love a pop of color, but since the blue is a little darker, I was worried I might not love it as much as a brighter color or black. I also didn't care for the current green, pink or yellow lol.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sleekeasy said:


> Am I crazy to even consider selling my rose gold mini before I’ve even used it? I was lucky enough to find one recently and paid a small fortune for it, and struck gold again and found a medium flap wallet (also gave up a kidney for that one). I loooove the wallet, it’s such a good size and this shade is just to die for. I’ve started using it immediately! The mini on the other hand has remained in its box on my shelf, not seeing the light of day. Granted, we’ve had back to back snowstorms and just plain miserable weather so there was no chance of using my mini at all. Penny for your thoughts?


That color is still *hot* and fresh to people so if you do want to sell it do it sooner rather than later for the most chance at profit. It'll likely still have an audience down the line, too, but that audience diminishes as time goes by and new, more interesting colors grab their attention. My 2 cents.


----------



## sleekeasy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That color is still *hot* and fresh to people so if you do want to sell it do it sooner rather than later for the most chance at profit. It'll likely still have an audience down the line, too, but that audience diminishes as time goes by and new, more interesting colors grab their attention. My 2 cents.



Girllll tell me about it, every time I found one decently priced, it was gone in a flash. I have to think about it because I still haven’t used it yet. The wallet is to die for, I didn’t even know they had this size wallet at Chanel.

On another note, I sent my beloved wicker basket bag to leather surgeons to get fixed up. Some drama about sending it out: it looked like the label got voided by them and I didn’t check until AFTER I dropped off the package of course. I spent a whole weekend with heart palpitations thinking it was lost in UPS limbo but it ended up being fine and got delivered to them just like normal. What do I know about UPS ‍♀️ Now, just to wait for my little basket to come back home.


----------



## pvkatchung

I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.

https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/


----------



## ProShopper1

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/



Totally not a fan


----------



## terri w

Selenet said:


> Just a quick question: do you think it is safe to go around Paris with a Chanel bag? We are staying in a nice hotel but planning to walk around or take the metro. I have heard mixed reviews so any personal opinions would be nice.



Been to Paris a few times and see women with more LV bags than anything else! Used my CHANEL bags there and in the South of France too and no problems at all.


----------



## ChloePanda168

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/


I'm not a fan either, but I prefer a simple/more neutral style and colors.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/



Honestly it looks like those cheap "made in China" fake bags.


----------



## PinkTulip

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/


Not my cup of tea. I'm interested to see if people take to it in time. It's a hard no for me.


----------



## Law

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/



Not a fan, don’t get me wrong I enjoy an LV mono on the right bag and occasionally a Gucci (Dionysus for example) and have Goyard (barely used) because it’s a bit more subtle, but I just don’t think it’s very Chanel, just looks cheap imho


----------



## Vanana

sleekeasy said:


> Am I crazy to even consider selling my rose gold mini before I’ve even used it? I was lucky enough to find one recently and paid a small fortune for it, and struck gold again and found a medium flap wallet (also gave up a kidney for that one). I loooove the wallet, it’s such a good size and this shade is just to die for. I’ve started using it immediately! The mini on the other hand has remained in its box on my shelf, not seeing the light of day. Granted, we’ve had back to back snowstorms and just plain miserable weather so there was no chance of using my mini at all. Penny for your thoughts?


I have the same bag  I wonder if you know why you haven’t wore it? Is it because you don’t like mini? Is it too loud? Did you buy it and then realize it’s not your style or don’t go with your usual aesthetic? If that’s the case you may want to lean toward selling it if it may end up a museum item 

Just speaking for myself, I got it way on beginning when it was release so I had some time with the bag. At least for me it’s a bag that when the right outfit (and sometimes just sort of right outfit because of my eagerness to wear it) comes along, I wear it and was very happy wearing it. It’s a bag that is fun but because of the size just the right pop. Especially because it’s still a softer color (pink) I don’t feel it’s too loud and also quite feminine and elegant because of that. 

Also I personally feel comfortable with this being year round because I feel pink is year round for right outfit. It hasn’t come out much (any of my mini to be honest) for the last few weeks because the snowstorms just don’t put me in a mini mood!  However if you are not sure and contemplating, why not wait till after spring and summer ish? That way he weather is prime for this bag and with fun outfits and good weather to Go out more, you might be more able to determine if you actually enjoy using it by using it!


----------



## sleekeasy

Vanana said:


> I have the same bag  I wonder if you know why you haven’t wore it? Is it because you don’t like mini? Is it too loud? Did you buy it and then realize it’s not your style or don’t go with your usual aesthetic? If that’s the case you may want to lean toward selling it if it may end up a museum item
> 
> Just speaking for myself, I got it way on beginning when it was release so I had some time with the bag. At least for me it’s a bag that when the right outfit (and sometimes just sort of right outfit because of my eagerness to wear it) comes along, I wear it and was very happy wearing it. It’s a bag that is fun but because of the size just the right pop. Especially because it’s still a softer color (pink) I don’t feel it’s too loud and also quite feminine and elegant because of that.
> 
> Also I personally feel comfortable with this being year round because I feel pink is year round for right outfit. It hasn’t come out much (any of my mini to be honest) for the last few weeks because the snowstorms just don’t put me in a mini mood!  However if you are not sure and contemplating, why not wait till after spring and summer ish? That way he weather is prime for this bag and with fun outfits and good weather to Go out more, you might be more able to determine if you actually enjoy using it by using it!



I think it's just the weather has kept me from reaching for it, that and it was my most expensive bag out of everything I own so it makes me very scared to touch it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/


Sure, so long as we pay $750-$1000 coated canvas prices.


----------



## Drazic44

Each year *Chanel* designs the most sought-after summer sports accessories in fashion and it’s become integral to the house’s DNA. In a nod to the beach resorts loved by *Coco Chanel*, *Karl Lagerfeld* pays homage to this glamorous lifestyle by unveiling a line exclusively dedicated to beach essentials. The _COCO BEACH_ collection will include a selection of ready-to-wear accessories in true sports style, comprising swimsuits, wetsuits, swimshorts and the classic Breton striped sweater, belted at the waist. And summer accessories are also included, with beach bags, purses and signature espadrilles all sporting the iconic double C. These pieces will be exclusively available only in a selection of Chanel stores in some of the most glamorous resorts in the world: St Tropez, Monaco, Cannes and Nice, Barcelona, Capri, as well as Palm Beach and Honolulu. A cutting-edge line for the summer weather that will be a must-have from mid-June


----------



## March786

Drazic44 said:


> Each year *Chanel* designs the most sought-after summer sports accessories in fashion and it’s become integral to the house’s DNA. In a nod to the beach resorts loved by *Coco Chanel*, *Karl Lagerfeld* pays homage to this glamorous lifestyle by unveiling a line exclusively dedicated to beach essentials. The _COCO BEACH_ collection will include a selection of ready-to-wear accessories in true sports style, comprising swimsuits, wetsuits, swimshorts and the classic Breton striped sweater, belted at the waist. And summer accessories are also included, with beach bags, purses and signature espadrilles all sporting the iconic double C. These pieces will be exclusively available only in a selection of Chanel stores in some of the most glamorous resorts in the world: St Tropez, Monaco, Cannes and Nice, Barcelona, Capri, as well as Palm Beach and Honolulu. A cutting-edge line for the summer weather that will be a must-have from mid-June



Thanks for the info, i am booking my ticket [emoji4]


----------



## addisonshopper

Argh.,.. I cant decide on getting y boy bag- in the small or medium !!!!!!!!!!!
I been going back an forth for weeks.. I have tried both on and love them both.. small is small inside, but medium feels bulky on me...  why couldnt they make a s/m size and in between size....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

addisonshopper said:


> Argh.,.. I cant decide on getting y boy bag- in the small or medium !!!!!!!!!!!
> I been going back an forth for weeks.. I have tried both on and love them both.. small is small inside, but medium feels bulky on me...  why couldnt they make a s/m size and in between size....


Did you try your favorite items inside? Which one fits them all better? Ok, weird, but... I was trying on a dress last night... the 4 was 'just right' and the 6 was too big, I told my friend I feel like I need a size 5, which of course doesn't exist, but would be perfect. I ended up keeping the 6, because it's better to have that extra room than feel something is too small. So, I'd "size up" and get the medium. I think a regret might be going too small as opposed to a bit bigger. imo


----------



## March786

For anyone who wants to read up on chanel, this one had me hooked! I am in admiration of chanel even more [emoji7]


----------



## mssmelanie

March786 said:


> For anyone who wants to read up on chanel, this one had me hooked! I am in admiration of chanel even more [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026217



Oh cool!  I will check it out!


----------



## l0veileen

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if this is normal wear around the CC logos (it was previously worn), it looks like there is a slight discoloration?
Any comments would be helpful
Thanks!


----------



## GPR

Hi girls, I know Chanel gives out gifts to VIP customers. I've seen it in my friends' houses and they are high quality, beautiful gifts. On Poshmark, I would often see "VIP gifts" that are very poorly made (I can't imagine anyone using that stuff), but boast authenticity...I am confused. Could they be real? When would Chanel give out such odd gifts?


----------



## nicole0612

GPR said:


> Hi girls, I know Chanel gives out gifts to VIP customers. I've seen it in my friends' houses and they are high quality, beautiful gifts. On Poshmark, I would often see "VIP gifts" that are very poorly made (I can't imagine anyone using that stuff), but boast authenticity...I am confused. Could they be real? When would Chanel give out such odd gifts?



99.99% of the time those for sale are fake. They are just trying to justify why there is no serial number etc.


----------



## MHLee

GPR said:


> Hi girls, I know Chanel gives out gifts to VIP customers. I've seen it in my friends' houses and they are high quality, beautiful gifts. On Poshmark, I would often see "VIP gifts" that are very poorly made (I can't imagine anyone using that stuff), but boast authenticity...I am confused. Could they be real? When would Chanel give out such odd gifts?


I've been on poshmark since 2013, and watch a lot of the Chanel items going up and getting removed. I would say be wary of them, every once in awhile you'll find a legitimate one, but it's hard. The suggested users/ambassadors, we try to go through and report those users before people buy the listings.


----------



## Sherlilo

Hello all the lovely ladies..
My question probably irrelevant to this thread. But I just want to know where and how to get evaluations of a Chanel vintage handbags? 
I found one Chanel vintage double flap with two tone CC.
 Your advice and opinions will help me decide on the purchase, and will help me paying too much of what it’s actually is.

Thank you in advance


----------



## roubass

Hello, any idea if these Chanel sneakers are made in mens sizes too? I am looking for these exactly, not for the models with white CC .


----------



## roubass

Here are the pics sorry, forgot to attache them x (I need size 44 or 45)


----------



## Sherry_CC

Hi everyone,
I just bought my very first Chanel handbag. It's a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with gold hardware. It was a spur of the moment buy tbh. My question is do people use felt/ any other inner lining to protect the leather from scuffs/damages? 
----
Why my buy was spur of the moment?
 I actually went in for the coco handle but Harrods did not have it  and although I had called in earlier and they said they had it, I forgot to recheck. Anyway, I was pining over the coco handle for really long (2 years to be precise) so naturally when I hear it wasn't there I wanted to turn around and go back home but my mother (Ive dragged her to every Chanel boutique from London to Japan, was pretty irritated and asked to check for another bag... that's when the nice SA convinced me to get the classic flap. No regrets. 
----
Any suggestion is welcome. I am very new with handling Chanel handbags.


----------



## pennypenny

Hi hi. Just want to check, i have this chanel key holder in pink (suade?) caviar leather and i never baby my stuff at the same time i use them with "normal" care as much as i can. So this is how dirty it is now. Kinda regretting buying this type of material. Do u think bag spa can revive it's beautiful pink color? [emoji17]


----------



## GPR

nicole0612 said:


> 99.99% of the time those for sale are fake. They are just trying to justify why there is no serial number etc.



I think so too. I'm just confused because this poshmark seller also sells many authentic designer pieces as well. Sad.


----------



## Fab41

pennypenny said:


> Hi hi. Just want to check, i have this chanel key holder in pink (suade?) caviar leather and i never baby my stuff at the same time i use them with "normal" care as much as i can. So this is how dirty it is now. Kinda regretting buying this type of material. Do u think bag spa can revive it's beautiful pink color? [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 4030088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> Have you tried cleaning it ? Looks like it’s just dirty   (use leather cleaner/conditioner and soft cloth)


----------



## fuel122909

Hello Chanel experts  I am getting ready to buy my very first Chanel purse and would like your feedback on what should I purchase? I am not ready to spend 6k just yet, so I'm looking at pre-loved items until my eldest graduates from college (3 more semesters)

Mini flap? Bijoux bag? Boy?


----------



## pennypenny

Hi Fab41. I tried no-alcohol wipes before ans  i think it got worse. [emoji17] Leather conditioner is okay though this is like a suade-ish caviar leather?


----------



## pennypenny

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/



I have mixed emotions. I think I dont like it but the fact that it's still Chanel makes me not "not like" it. This feeling. [emoji52]


----------



## Fab41

pennypenny said:


> Hi Fab41. I tried no-alcohol wipes before ans  i think it got worse. [emoji17] Leather conditioner is okay though this is like a suade-ish caviar leather?


Looks like caviar to me.. given the condition i would try it.. dabbing, not rubbing though, in case it is indeed suede-like..most leather spas do bags and shoes, is it worth paying for spa? Up to you


----------



## luvbags29

Does anyone have a Samorga bag organizer for their Chanel jumbo XL?  I just bought a preloved one and I want it to hold its structure, but I’m curious if anyone uses one for theirs?  Are they helpful for structure?  Do they add weight?  I use them for my neverfull bags by LV, but never tried it for Chanel. Any info or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Sherry_CC said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just bought my very first Chanel handbag. It's a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with gold hardware. It was a spur of the moment buy tbh. My question is do people use felt/ any other inner lining to protect the leather from scuffs/damages?
> .


Do you mean using felt when you're not carrying the bag? I was told by the SA to store the chain on the inside so the caviar/lambskin isn't ruined.


----------



## theknees

Sherry_CC said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just bought my very first Chanel handbag. It's a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with gold hardware. It was a spur of the moment buy tbh. My question is do people use felt/ any other inner lining to protect the leather from scuffs/damages?
> ----



you could use a very small bag organiser if u wanted to. 
the only thing I do is to make sure my keys or any other sharp objects are inside a pouch. and then everything else just goes normally in the bag (wallet/phone etc)


----------



## queenmichelin

Hi guys, I am going to buy this preloved coco curve bag and would like you guys' opinion. The bag looks immaculate except one part as shown in the picture, some dent on the left side of flap edge. The seller said it was because the chain wasn't put right during its storage and caused the dent on the flap edge. Do you guys have any solution to fix it (like stuff it with tissue paper in order to reshape the leather, etc...)? 
Also, the bag is from 2017 fall collection. Do you think I can bring it to Chanel boutique to see if there is anything they can do? I am not sure I can do so as I won't have the original receipt for this preloved bag. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Penelopepursula

I suppose if you stuffed you may be able to get the dent out. I wouldn't let it bother me if I loved the bag.


----------



## queenmichelin

Penelopepursula said:


> I suppose if you stuffed you may be able to get the dent out. I wouldn't let it bother me if I loved the bag.



Thank you, Penelopepursula. 
I will try your suggestion after receiving the bag!


----------



## kuro#17

Hi All:
I have not come across any post on Trendy CC bags and would like to know what are your thoughts on this? And for of you who own this bag, do you use it only as occasional bag or is it versatile enough to use for everyday ? 
TIA!


----------



## Kisa

roubass said:


> Here are the pics sorry, forgot to attache them x (I need size 44 or 45)



I have no idea but I LOVE your sneaker choices!


----------



## helenNZ

Hi 
I'm just wondering has anyone purchased anything from: timelessv0gue on Instagram?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

In authentic finds there are several posts from bergdorf's showing stock of items 2-3 seasons old already. why would a store have so much stock of old stuff?


----------



## VernisCerise

Does anybody know how much timeless tote costs in the US now? There’s no chat allowed in pricing thread.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Sherry_CC said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just bought my very first Chanel handbag. It's a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with gold hardware. It was a spur of the moment buy tbh. My question is do people use felt/ any other inner lining to protect the leather from scuffs/damages?
> ----
> Why my buy was spur of the moment?
> I actually went in for the coco handle but Harrods did not have it  and although I had called in earlier and they said they had it, I forgot to recheck. Anyway, I was pining over the coco handle for really long (2 years to be precise) so naturally when I hear it wasn't there I wanted to turn around and go back home but my mother (Ive dragged her to every Chanel boutique from London to Japan, was pretty irritated and asked to check for another bag... that's when the nice SA convinced me to get the classic flap. No regrets.
> ----
> Any suggestion is welcome. I am very new with handling Chanel handbags.


Hello @Sherry_CC  I put all sharp objects like keys, hairbrush, and all makeup into a small disposable sandwich plastic baggie.  One of my jumbo's is almost 2 years old now and not a scratch or nick in sight!

Congratulations on your new purchase.


----------



## Siso

Hello ladies! 
I just thrifted these really sad looking heels- besides overall grime and yellowing leather, they are missing one buckle. The leather is intact though. I payed all of 50 pennies for them. 

Does anyone have experience with re dying leather?  Is it worth it? And would the buckle replacement be an issue? 

Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## msPing

Am I crazy? Lol

To get a medium flap and a mini rectangular flap in the same color? Anyone have done this? Are they too similar?


----------



## fuel122909

Can someone please tell me more about this bag. 
*CHANEL Calfskin Quilted Retro Chain Flap *


----------



## Dextersmom

msPing said:


> Am I crazy? Lol
> 
> To get a medium flap and a mini rectangular flap in the same color? Anyone have done this? Are they too similar?


I have done this.  Am I crazy?? Chanel crazy, probably.  I fell hard for the 17B dark red and got it in M/L and the mini and I have no regrets.  I love and use them both.


----------



## msPing

Dextersmom said:


> I have done this.  Am I crazy?? Chanel crazy, probably.  I fell hard for the 17B dark red and got it in M/L and the mini and I have no regrets.  I love and use them both.



Dextermom!!

Ok, im chanel crazy too - haha. 
I’m nutty about the beige. I’m glad someone has done the same.

So, how do you alternate the 2?


----------



## Dextersmom

msPing said:


> Dextermom!!
> 
> Ok, im chanel crazy too - haha.
> I’m nutty about the beige. I’m glad someone has done the same.
> 
> So, how do you alternate the 2?


I use the medium for daytime and cross body the mini for evening....mostly, but I have used them both for day and night as well.  It just depends on my mood, outfit, where I am going.  To me, they are different enough and I will always find ways to use them both.


----------



## msPing

You will be my inspiration!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

msPing said:


> You will be my inspiration!!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I have done this.  Am I crazy?? Chanel crazy, probably.  I fell hard for the 17B dark red and got it in M/L and the mini and I have no regrets.  I love and use them both.


The 17B is just the most stunning red from Chanel


----------



## daisychainz

I do not know where to post this but thought it was cool! A short film showing how the bags are constructed.

https://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashio...faire_en_us&utm_source=owned&utm_medium=email


----------



## bagaholicmama

Hi everyone! Would anyone know the resale value of these two purses? I am planning to sell these but don't know how to price it. Both are in great condition and has no visible signs of wear. Thank you!


----------



## XEDP07A

Hello! Question totally unrelated to bags - I bought a tunic back in 2014 and it’s fabulous. Blue and white boucle...I bought it at Off 5th back in 2015? Anyway, I have lost a TON of weight and have gone from a 44 to a 36. I would love to get it tailored but am concerned about getting it done properly. My question is - should I sell it and buy something in a proper size...get it tailored by a local tailor that is reputable (they repaired a Balenciaga knit dress very well)...take it to a Saks and send it out...or send to Chanel? I live in an area where it is not convenient to get to anything except an Off 5th, much less a Saks or Chanel...although I’ll be traveling shortly to Columbus, OH and King of Prussia. Any advice would be appreciated!! Thank you!,


----------



## Mgallows

Hey guys! I need your two cents. Does the jumbo look too big on me? I have both the m/l in lambskin and the jumbo in caviar. The m/l was a gift from my amazing husband and the jumbo was a self-presie  The m/l I think is the perfect size proportionate to my stature (for reference, I am 5’4, 122lbs), but the jumbo is a better size for an everyday bag for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies in Atlanta, do you pay sales tax if you order from Chanel boutique? I’m confused whether stores in NM & Saks count as boutiques. TIA


----------



## Mgallows

Thoughts anyone?



Mgallows said:


> Hey guys! I need your two cents. Does the jumbo look too big on me? I have both the m/l in lambskin and the jumbo in caviar. The m/l was a gift from my amazing husband and the jumbo was a self-presie  The m/l I think is the perfect size proportionate to my stature (for reference, I am 5’4, 122lbs), but the jumbo is a better size for an everyday bag for me. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 4074792
> 
> View attachment 4074795
> 
> View attachment 4074793
> 
> View attachment 4074794


----------



## nicole0612

Mgallows said:


> Thoughts anyone?


Both look great on you, honestly.  M/L is the better size for evening events, obviously, but Jumbo looks very good for daily wear.  I am the same height as you and have both sizes also.  I really need the jumbo size not to have to edit down my daily things while at work, but the M/L or even smaller is just fine for a quick trip out or going out to dinner.  It sounds like you have a need for both as well, and they look great, so no problems in my opinion!


----------



## Lisa Ivy

So I'm curious..... Is anyone bugged by all of the Chanel "CC" logo infringement people are using for jewelry and such?  I see tons of stuff all over Instagram that clearly isn't real.  I'm not buying it so technically none of my business but it kind of bugs me.


----------



## Mgallows

nicole0612 said:


> Both look great on you, honestly.  M/L is the better size for evening events, obviously, but Jumbo looks very good for daily wear.  I am the same height as you and have both sizes also.  I really need the jumbo size not to have to edit down my daily things while at work, but the M/L or even smaller is just fine for a quick trip out or going out to dinner.  It sounds like you have a need for both as well, and they look great, so no problems in my opinion!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate the response and feedback! I am relieved to hear that the jumbo does not look too large on me. Nice to know you also rock rock both sizes! Do you use a tie to shorten the chain? I have tried the ribbon trick before, but I’m wondering if there is something better that won’t damage the bag. Thanks again!


----------



## nicole0612

Mgallows said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate the response and feedback! I am relieved to hear that the jumbo does not look too large on me. Nice to know you also rock rock both sizes! Do you use a tie to shorten the chain? I have tried the ribbon trick before, but I’m wondering if there is something better that won’t damage the bag. Thanks again!



I usually wear the straps as is, I actually prefer the length of the jumbos straps because the M/L ends up under my arm with doubled straps and is therefore harder to get in and out of quickly. I know there are strap clips available (from SA in very limited supply, but also on eBay). I think most people use them for minis though, so I’m not sure if it would put too much stress on the jumbo.


----------



## Iana24

Mgallows said:


> Hey guys! I need your two cents. Does the jumbo look too big on me? I have both the m/l in lambskin and the jumbo in caviar. The m/l was a gift from my amazing husband and the jumbo was a self-presie  The m/l I think is the perfect size proportionate to my stature (for reference, I am 5’4, 122lbs), but the jumbo is a better size for an everyday bag for me. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074792
> 
> View attachment 4074795
> 
> View attachment 4074793
> 
> View attachment 4074794


Answering your question, No the Jumbo doesn’t look big on you. If you ask which one is better?, ehm honestly both look gorgeous on you. I can’t pick just one. They are both so different. You can use each of them for different purpose and event


----------



## Mgallows

Iana24 said:


> Answering your question, No the Jumbo doesn’t look big on you. If you ask which one is better?, ehm honestly both look gorgeous on you. I can’t pick just one. They are both so different. You can use each of them for different purpose and event



Thank you so much!! I guess was paranoid for a second! I am a lover of small bags. I love how much it can hold, but I worried that I looked like a little girl trying on her mother’s purse [emoji85] Thank you for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## Mgallows

nicole0612 said:


> I usually wear the straps as is, I actually prefer the length of the jumbos straps because the M/L ends up under my arm with doubled straps and is therefore harder to get in and out of quickly. I know there are strap clips available (from SA in very limited supply, but also on eBay). I think most people use them for minis though, so I’m not sure if it would put too much stress on the jumbo.
> View attachment 4077868



Thank you! I have also heard of ladies using this link on their bags. I might give it a shot!


----------



## Nancy Wong

May I know if there is any method to repair the fabric tip wear of Chanel two-toned shoes? I think the leather is easy to manage but fabric is more fragile.


----------



## voguekitty

Need advice on mini lambskin’s creases - hi I hadn’t used my red mini in a long while and now the sides have creases. I’ve tried using a hydrating spray from handbag spa. I bought the bag from Saks NYC.  It’s from 13C. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Dulcetea

Hello! I am new to Chanel, sorry if this is a dumb question but I recently saw a YouTube video which featured the Envelope Flap Bag I believe, is that a bag that you think would come back to future seasons?

This is the video where it's featured btw:  (at this timestamp!)

And also, I've fallen in love with the Chanel Business Affinity bag, and as I'm looking towards purchasing my first Chanel bag soon, do you think that might come back into stores?  I'm so in love.

Thank you!


----------



## rowy65

I’m looking for recommendations for a new Saks Chanel SA.  I got booted from the recommendations thread because I asked in there.  I got one suggestion so thanks StephKZ.  Any more recommendations are appreciated.  Any location is fine as I usually communicate via text.  TIA


----------



## MHLee

Siso said:


> View attachment 4063102
> View attachment 4063104
> View attachment 4063106
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I just thrifted these really sad looking heels- besides overall grime and yellowing leather, they are missing one buckle. The leather is intact though. I payed all of 50 pennies for them.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with re dying leather?  Is it worth it? And would the buckle replacement be an issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance for advice!



That's a crazy and amazing deal find! Re-dying leather isn't too bad, I've done it..but to make it easier here's a good video:  that covers re-dying and it's a Chanel piece that's being changed to black.

The buckle if you are able to find that exact Chanel one or maybe have Chanel help you, a good cobbler will fix that. I think it's just a matter of finding matching buckles.


----------



## mis.ye

Hello everyone, I'm new to Chanel. I bought my jumbo flap two weeks ago and used it four times for a few hours.  I noticed that when the front flap is completely open, you can see deep folds in the leather.  

Do you know if this not normal, maybe the stitches are too tight?   Or am I just being crazy lol?


----------



## mis.ye

mis.ye said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to Chanel. I bought my jumbo flap two weeks ago and used it four times for a few hours.  I noticed that when the front flap is completely open, you can see deep folds in the leather.
> 
> Do you know if this not normal, maybe the stitches are too tight?   Or am I just being crazy lol?


----------



## nicole0612

mis.ye said:


> View attachment 4086552



Did you buy it from the boutique?


----------



## mis.ye

nicole0612 said:


> Did you buy it from the boutique?



Yes from the Chanel Bellagio in Las Vegas.  So the creasing is not normal?


----------



## nicole0612

mis.ye said:


> Yes from the Chanel Bellagio in Las Vegas.  So the creasing is not normal?



To be honest, it is very difficult to see in the photo how deep the creasing is. Can you post another photo? Some creasing is normal. Very very deep creasing is not. If it is so deep that it is leaving deep lines even when you put the flap back in the clasped position then I would consider taking it back to the boutique.


----------



## mis.ye

nicole0612 said:


> To be honest, it is very difficult to see in the photo how deep the creasing is. Can you post another photo? Some creasing is normal. Very very deep creasing is not. If it is so deep that it is leaving deep lines even when you put the flap back in the clasped position then I would consider taking it back to the boutique.



Okay so I might be going crazy (or the light is doing weird things to bag) but I don't see the long crease at the top of my bag anymore! Lol

But I still see the crease on the side.  Here's a clearer picture.  Will this disappear in time maybe?


----------



## Little Monster

Dulcetea said:


> Hello! I am new to Chanel, sorry if this is a dumb question but I recently saw a YouTube video which featured the Envelope Flap Bag I believe, is that a bag that you think would come back to future seasons?
> 
> This is the video where it's featured btw:  (at this timestamp!)
> 
> And also, I've fallen in love with the Chanel Business Affinity bag, and as I'm looking towards purchasing my first Chanel bag soon, do you think that might come back into stores?  I'm so in love.
> 
> Thank you!



I would also love to know if the business affinity bag is coming back. I love the new style with the quilting, it’s stunning. What colour do you like?


----------



## nicole0612

mis.ye said:


> View attachment 4086793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I might be going crazy (or the light is doing weird things to bag) but I don't see the long crease at the top of my bag anymore! Lol
> 
> But I still see the crease on the side.  Here's a clearer picture.  Will this disappear in time maybe?



I did wonder if the crease in the middle was just a shadow/lighting issue. In my experience the leather becomes a little less stiff once the bag is not brand new and this will probably decrease the sharp creasing.


----------



## sathewriter

My dream bag is a Chanel flap so I'm saving up for it. I have to be careful with the bags I get because I'm very small and I use a wheelchair so bags that are too large will overwhelm me. I've been thinking about going to the Chanel store to try out what will work for me. Is this a good idea or is it frowned upon?


----------



## bklner2014

sathewriter said:


> My dream bag is a Chanel flap so I'm saving up for it. I have to be careful with the bags I get because I'm very small and I use a wheelchair so bags that are too large will overwhelm me. I've been thinking about going to the Chanel store to try out what will work for me. Is this a good idea or is it frowned upon?


It's totally fine and I think a good idea if you're trying these bags on for the first time, but I'd suggest letting the SA know so that they can also offer other alternatives that they think might be a good fit. 

From my experience, the SA's offer one-on-one service, so you'll have to wait your turn if the boutique is busy and hopefully the waiting will not put you off.


----------



## sathewriter

bklner2014 said:


> It's totally fine and I think a good idea if you're trying these bags on for the first time, but I'd suggest letting the SA know so that they can also offer other alternatives that they think might be a good fit.
> 
> From my experience, the SA's offer one-on-one service, so you'll have to wait your turn if the boutique is busy and hopefully the waiting will not put you off.


Thank you so much! This really eases my mind


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi ladies, it is my latest purchase with a 8 digital serial number starts with 13. I have a 2.55 reissue in black which is in distressed leather. But this one is lambskin not the vintage distressed leather. Is it still an reissue or what? Anyone got the same bag? Any input will be useful.


----------



## ironic568

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4105580
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, it is my latest purchase with a 8 digital serial number starts with 13. I have a 2.55 reissue in black which is in distressed leather. But this one is lambskin not the vintage distressed leather. Is it still an reissue or what? Anyone got the same bag? Any input will be useful.


A seasonal piece, but yes, still a Reissue.
The lambskin is great on this one. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ironic568 said:


> A seasonal piece, but yes, still a Reissue.
> The lambskin is great on this one. Congrats on your purchase.



Thanks ironic568! I bought it at $2280. Don’t know if it is a fair price but I want to get a red one for a long time. There is a bit black stain in the black but Leather Surgeons could deal with it. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ironic568

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks ironic568! There is a bit black stain in the black but Leather Surgeons could deal with it. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105629


Those stains would be a piece of cake for LS, but if that's the bag's only issue you might be able to take care of it yourself (if you're brave enough to try, lol). There's a thread somewhere on how to take care of and clean lambskin bags, but I can't recall the title.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ironic568 said:


> Those stains would be a piece of cake for LS, but if that's the bag's only issue you might be able to take care of it yourself (if you're brave enough to try, lol). There's a thread somewhere on how to take care of and clean lambskin bags, but I can't recall the title.



Thanks a lot! I will try to look for it. You are always helpful. Xx


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Is there any way to contact the Chanel stores in the EU via e-mail? I am far away from a Chanel store right now and need to ask about a 2.55 wallet. I did find an old post here (2012) with an e-mail to boutique.montaigne@...  etc and just took a chance and sent my question to whoever has that e-mail  I did also ask my question directly on the website but didn't get an answer.

I'm wondering if this wallet will be available in shw or rhw:
https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-dore-noir.html




This one below is the one I _really_ want, but I've read the hardware is easily chipped so, no. What I like about this one is that there's no zipper on the back, only hardware in front. The leather is gorgeous, it's calfskin I believe. If this came with different hardware I'd love to buy it. 
https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html


----------



## 133nch

Hi guys I need your opinion .. I am torn between the silver hardware or gold hardware ... it’s a small classic flap bag is silver hardware ... not sure if I should go for it as Iv always wanted a mini rectangular in Goldware but haven’t been able to find it anywhere ... and I’ve heard reviews the small and the mini the size isn’t that huge a difference any one can offer their opinion?? 
I’m in my early 30s and Asian Chinese about 5”4.... help ! I own other chanels but none in the silver hardware ... any opinion or suggestions or comments would be much appreciated . Many thanks in advance xx


----------



## Tracetrace

mis.ye said:


> View attachment 4086552



Hi this is normal. Deeper probably the caviar is softer. Every flap will have crease when fully opened like that.


----------



## Tracetrace

133nch said:


> Hi guys I need your opinion .. I am torn between the silver hardware or gold hardware ... it’s a small classic flap bag is silver hardware ... not sure if I should go for it as Iv always wanted a mini rectangular in Goldware but haven’t been able to find it anywhere ... and I’ve heard reviews the small and the mini the size isn’t that huge a difference any one can offer their opinion??
> I’m in my early 30s and Asian Chinese about 5”4.... help ! I own other chanels but none in the silver hardware ... any opinion or suggestions or comments would be much appreciated . Many thanks in advance xx



Hi since you don’t own any silver why don’t consider the silver hardware this time? Personally I like coloured Chanel with shw and black with ghw though. Go with your heart!

Small flap can only be used on shoulder and mini rectangular is for crossbody. You can shorten the strap though and make it shoulder. Capacity wise small can fit a bit more. I like the double flap structure it’s more classic. Also lighter than Medium flap. Perfect to me... I have all 3 sizes


----------



## Tracetrace

Mgallows said:


> Hey guys! I need your two cents. Does the jumbo look too big on me? I have both the m/l in lambskin and the jumbo in caviar. The m/l was a gift from my amazing husband and the jumbo was a self-presie  The m/l I think is the perfect size proportionate to my stature (for reference, I am 5’4, 122lbs), but the jumbo is a better size for an everyday bag for me. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074792
> 
> View attachment 4074795
> 
> View attachment 4074793
> 
> View attachment 4074794




Hi! I am your height and I think both sizes look great on you! I used to have jumbo but I sold it mainly bc I don’t carry so much. I love the ML size at the moment, tho at times I wish I kept the jumbo.


----------



## bklner2014

Instead of email, perhaps you could call their hotline? Chanel has different hotline numbers depending on the country you live in, and you can obtain this info on their website. All my experiences calling the hotline have been very positive and informative. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is there any way to contact the Chanel stores in the EU via e-mail? I am far away from a Chanel store right now and need to ask about a 2.55 wallet. I did find an old post here (2012) with an e-mail to boutique.montaigne@...  etc and just took a chance and sent my question to whoever has that e-mail  I did also ask my question directly on the website but didn't get an answer.
> 
> I'm wondering if this wallet will be available in shw or rhw:
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-dore-noir.html
> 
> View attachment 4108437
> 
> 
> This one below is the one I _really_ want, but I've read the hardware is easily chipped so, no. What I like about this one is that there's no zipper on the back, only hardware in front. The leather is gorgeous, it's calfskin I believe. If this came with different hardware I'd love to buy it.
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html
> View attachment 4108443
> 
> View attachment 4108446


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bklner2014 said:


> Instead of email, perhaps you could call their hotline? Chanel has different hotline numbers depending on the country you live in, and you can obtain this info on their website. All my experiences calling the hotline have been very positive and informative.


Thank you! To be honest I was trying to avoid that, because I don't look forward to trying to explain all these details over the phone with my miniscule Chanel knowledge  I can't find the hotline you mentioned but the France website has all the stores listed with their phone numbers so I'll try and give one a call.


----------



## BlingItOn

So this hat is seriously adorable, but the price is kind of crazy. Has anyone considered doing a DIY version and saving like $1400? I’m thinking about adding a camellia from the Chanel packaging and maybe even adding a few pearls to a similar Panama hat or fedora. Thoughts?


----------



## 133nch

Tracetrace said:


> Hi since you don’t own any silver why don’t consider the silver hardware this time? Personally I like coloured Chanel with shw and black with ghw though. Go with your heart!
> 
> Small flap can only be used on shoulder and mini rectangular is for crossbody. You can shorten the strap though and make it shoulder. Capacity wise small can fit a bit more. I like the double flap structure it’s more classic. Also lighter than Medium flap. Perfect to me... I have all 3 sizes



Thank you for your opinion. 

Can you offer me your thoughts between the small and the medium since you have both ?? Because I’m scared if I buy small I would want the medium and vice versus ... because I would either get the small or medium but not both because my plan is to also get a mini as I quite like cross body and the size of the mini hehe . 

Many TIA


----------



## Chanbal

BlingItOn said:


> View attachment 4111120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this hat is seriously adorable, but the price is kind of crazy. Has anyone considered doing a DIY version and saving like $1400? I’m thinking about adding a camellia from the Chanel packaging and maybe even adding a few pearls to a similar Panama hat or fedora. Thoughts?


Love the hat, buy not sure if I would pay its price.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ironic568 said:


> Those stains would be a piece of cake for LS, but if that's the bag's only issue you might be able to take care of it yourself (if you're brave enough to try, lol). There's a thread somewhere on how to take care of and clean lambskin bags, but I can't recall the title.



Hi ironic568! LS mixed up my email enquiry with their another customer and they told me it would not worth the investment to send the bag to them from oversea for the spa service. So I was trying to clean it by myself. Although they later on came back to me and said that it was an misunderstanding and my bag could be cleaned with good result, now I wonder if I really need to send it to them. Please take a look:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi ironic568! LS mixed up my email enquiry with their another customer and they told me it would not worth the investment to send the bag to them from oversea for the spa service. So I was trying to clean it by myself. Although they later on came back to me and said that it was an misunderstanding and my bag could be cleaned with good result, now I wonder if I really need to send it to them. Please take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111674
> View attachment 4111675
> View attachment 4111678


Could you please let me know what you used to clean this bag. I've bought Collonil leather conditioner to use on my bags but didn't think about what to clean them with first. I'll check Collonil for this a s well.

Your Chanel looks fantastic btw, not a trace of the stain and a lovely sheen.


----------



## Nancy Wong

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Could you please let me know what you used to clean this bag. I've bought Collonil leather conditioner to use on my bags but didn't think about what to clean them with first. I'll check Collonil for this a s well.
> 
> Your Chanel looks fantastic btw, not a trace of the stain and a lovely sheen.



Hi there! Thanks a lot!

I was brave because LS mixed up my message with another customer and I was desperate. So I googled and found this link:

http://suddenchic.com/how-to-clean-lambskin-chanel-bag-at-home/

I bought the Simple facial wipes as she did. I was thinking, even though if it didn’t work I could still send it to LS (They later on told me that my bag could be fixed easily with a spa service). But LS mentioned that red is a difficult color. What color is yours?


----------



## bklner2014

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you! To be honest I was trying to avoid that, because I don't look forward to trying to explain all these details over the phone with my miniscule Chanel knowledge  I can't find the hotline you mentioned but the France website has all the stores listed with their phone numbers so I'll try and give one a call.


Lol. It should be easy if you already know the model number of the so black SLG and they should be able to check if there's one in a different hardware.  IIRC, the hotline number is usually posted alongside the store location (i.e. store locater tab).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi there! Thanks a lot!
> 
> I was brave because LS mixed up my message with another customer and I was desperate. So I googled and found this link:
> 
> http://suddenchic.com/how-to-clean-lambskin-chanel-bag-at-home/
> 
> I bought the Simple facial wipes as she did. I was thinking, even though if it didn’t work I could still send it to LS (They later on told me that my bag could be fixed easily with a spa service). But LS mentioned that red is a difficult color. What color is yours?


The bags/slg I have to clean before I condition them are mostly Balenciaga- so they are all lambskin even though this leather probably differs a lot from Chanel, it's distressed to start with.

 I've heard about using facial or baby wipes before to clean bags but I've also heard the collective shrieks of those tPF:ers who say to "NEVER!!!" use them   But I think you've provided proof it works, on a lambskin Chanel no less.

I'm in the EU so will see what I can find here. Collonil also had some cleaning cream I could use before conditioning. My bags are not really dirty and the newer ones I guess I can just go ahead and condition.

Thank you for the advice


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bklner2014 said:


> Lol. It should be easy if you already know the model number of the so black SLG and they should be able to check if there's one in a different hardware.  IIRC, the hotline number is usually posted alongside the store location (i.e. store locater tab).


Thank you, I just now called one of the stores in Paris and the SA was very helpful although our connection was really bad ( Skype!). He said that the calfskin with dark metal 2.55 does not come in silver hardware, neither does the lambskin 2.55 with the back zipper this season, only gold. I guess this means I'll have to wait another season. The dark metal hardware just seems too unpredictable when it comes to chipping.

At least Chanel seem to put all their new bags/slg on their website, so you know when anything new is released. Balenciaga are driving me  the way they sell their items in everybody else's web store but their own.


----------



## Nancy Wong

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The bags/slg I have to clean before I condition them are mostly Balenciaga- so they are all lambskin even though this leather probably differs a lot from Chanel, it's distressed to start with.
> 
> I've heard about using facial or baby wipes before to clean bags but I've also heard the collective shrieks of those tPF:ers who say to "NEVER!!!" use them   But I think you've provided proof it works, on a lambskin Chanel no less.
> 
> I'm in the EU so will see what I can find here. Collonil also had some cleaning cream I could use before conditioning. My bags are not really dirty and the newer ones I guess I can just go ahead and condition.
> 
> Thank you for the advice



The facial wipes I used was the same brand as the link suggested, which is from UK. If I could get it easily in Hong Kong I think it is even easier for you to find it in EU. Good luck!


----------



## theknees

some pics from Coco Beach 2018.
just launched here yesterday.


----------



## bklner2014

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, I just now called one of the stores in Paris and the SA was very helpful although our connection was really bad ( Skype!). He said that the calfskin with dark metal 2.55 does not come in silver hardware, neither does the lambskin 2.55 with the back zipper this season, only gold. I guess this means I'll have to wait another season. The dark metal hardware just seems too unpredictable when it comes to chipping.
> 
> At least Chanel seem to put all their new bags/slg on their website, so you know when anything new is released. Balenciaga are driving me  the way they sell their items in everybody else's web store but their own.


Sorry that the combination you want is not available, but hopefully you will not have to wait too long!


----------



## ironic568

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi ironic568! LS mixed up my email enquiry with their another customer and they told me it would not worth the investment to send the bag to them from oversea for the spa service. So I was trying to clean it by myself. Although they later on came back to me and said that it was an misunderstanding and my bag could be cleaned with good result, now I wonder if I really need to send it to them. Please take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111674
> View attachment 4111675
> View attachment 4111678


Wow, you did that yourself? That's fantastic! No need to send it in anymore, IMO.
I would just enjoy the bag and use LG later on when and if the bag really needs a spa. As for now, I think it's in wonderful condition.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ironic568 said:


> Wow, you did that yourself? That's fantastic! No need to send it in anymore, IMO.
> I would just enjoy the bag and use LG later on when and if the bag really needs a spa. As for now, I think it's in wonderful condition.



Thanks a lot! Yes I did it myself. I am so happy with the result


----------



## OsloChic

I have a question about the never-ending lambskin vs caviar debate and would love some input as I’m considering a bag that seems to only come in lambskin. 

Everyone is freaking out about how easily the lambskin scratches and shows wear. But old lambskin bags from like the 90s look awesome right? Are newer lambskin bags not the same quality or do the marks/scratches just show a lot in the beginning and then even out?


----------



## Panzanella

OsloChic said:


> I have a question about the never-ending lambskin vs caviar debate and would love some input as I’m considering a bag that seems to only come in lambskin.
> 
> Everyone is freaking out about how easily the lambskin scratches and shows wear. But old lambskin bags from like the 90s look awesome right? Are newer lambskin bags not the same quality or do the marks/scratches just show a lot in the beginning and then even out?


Good question! Re quality of old vs new lambskin, I can’t really be sure tbh. In my experience lambskin is not that delicate. I have a 1-series CF which was passed on from my mom recently and there was virtually no scratches/marks on it even though she used it fairly regularly throughout those years and definitely didn’t baby it at all. As for new, I’ve had my trendy CC for almost a year and it still looks brandnew. I used it 1-2 times a week and it went on crowded train, on the floor, in the rain, etc. But then again I’ve had it less than a year so not sure about the long run. Btw, I am one of those who do not buy caviar. I am very comfortable wearing lambskin bags and never find I need to baby them


----------



## OsloChic

@Panzanella Thank you so much for your input! I have a CF in caviar that I love already and the reason I’m asking is because I want a trendy WOC as they appear to only come in lambskin. So great to hear that your bag is holding up! I have a hard time being super careful with my bags as well, I don’t throw them around or anything but you know, life happens and it does rain unexpectedly sometimes[emoji28]


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Hey guys, so I just found an amazing vintage bag. From my research apparently it's a pretty rare one made between 96-97 (it's a small double sided flap in patent leather). I'm torn between a classic vintage lambskin flap or this. 

I also have a classic vintage flap in white medium as well as a black rectangular mini in lambskin black for reference. What do you think? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracetrace

133nch said:


> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> Can you offer me your thoughts between the small and the medium since you have both ?? Because I’m scared if I buy small I would want the medium and vice versus ... because I would either get the small or medium but not both because my plan is to also get a mini as I quite like cross body and the size of the mini hehe .
> 
> Many TIA



Sorry for late reply! If you gonna get Mini ultimately then I suggest get the Medium large.. for size, capacity variety


----------



## Skylover

Any idea when the vanity case in classic beige and black will come back again? TIA


----------



## cheetah405

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Hey guys, so I just found an amazing vintage bag. From my research apparently it's a pretty rare one made between 96-97 (it's a small double sided flap in patent leather). I'm torn between a classic vintage lambskin flap or this.
> 
> I also have a classic vintage flap in white medium as well as a black rectangular mini in lambskin black for reference. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115949
> View attachment 4115950
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Depends on your feelings. I had Chanel Patent Flaps & became bored with the look of the leather. I have a vintage Lamb Double sided flap & adore it. They are not common. Patent is durable. Lamb hardier that it appears. If you like the appearance of the bag & the price is reasonable, go for it!


----------



## aa12

Hi, does anyone have the urban spirit or business affinity backpack? Do you recommend it? Pros/Cons?


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

cheetah405 said:


> Depends on your feelings. I had Chanel Patent Flaps & became bored with the look of the leather. I have a vintage Lamb Double sided flap & adore it. They are not common. Patent is durable. Lamb hardier that it appears. If you like the appearance of the bag & the price is reasonable, go for it!



I just received my patent flap today! I've definitely heard that lambskin isnt as delicate as people may think. I own a lambskin balenciaga city for 6 years and theres only some minor scuffing, and I'm rough with that bag. 

But good point about patent leathers. It's a more modern look I guess compared to a classic lambskin flap. 

Maybe I'll save up and one day purchase another one in lambskin


----------



## luxurylucy

Hi all, where do you put your Chanel bag when you are at a restaurant? In a chair, in your lap or on the table?


----------



## nicole0612

luxurylucy said:


> Hi all, where do you put your Chanel bag when you are at a restaurant? In a chair, in your lap or on the table?


It depends on the location.  If there is space next to me, I will set it down there.  If not, I usually place it in my lap.  In the past I would put it over the chair, but as I have gotten older this seems less ladylike for some reason.


----------



## voguekitty

luxurylucy said:


> Hi all, where do you put your Chanel bag when you are at a restaurant? In a chair, in your lap or on the table?



On my lap


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I just purchased a Paris-Salzburg tweed reissue and I was wondering how tweed wears. I love this tweed pattern but I've never had any tweed items...not sure if they wear better/worse than other materials such as jersey or wool? Any input would be really appreciated! Thank you!!

Here's the link to the bag: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-tweed-255-reissue-225-flap-green-red-beige-black-264667 (I tried adding a pic but it's saying it's too big )


----------



## Frillylily

Is shiny grained Calfskin the same as iridescent calfskin?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Has anyone received a generic looking white box with their new Chanel? Curious, as mine arrived in a white cardboard box with all the parts separately- folded dust bag, Chanel packet of cloth and papers, but no pretty black and white box. The box had the stickers on it of the bag that was inside - The small Gabrielle backpack
This was from Neimans.
Thanks


----------



## luxurylucy

I think that's the downside of ordering through a department store. I ordered a Gucci and a YSL bag before from Neimans and I only got dustbags, no box. Congrats on your new Chanel though!


----------



## chloebagfreak

luxurylucy said:


> I think that's the downside of ordering through a department store. I ordered a Gucci and a YSL bag before from Neimans and I only got dustbags, no box. Congrats on your new Chanel though!


Thanks for your reply
It's strange since I just ordered a couple of SLG from the same store, and they came wrapped up so pretty with ribbons and all
It is such a gorgeous bag- just not sure if the color works with my wardrobe - it's beige and black


----------



## DollyGarland

Hi guys,

I am planning to buy my first Chanel (classic flap or boy) in Sept/Oct. Any idea when the next price increase may be?

Thanks


----------



## Star1231

Hi Ladies, does anyone know if Kylie’s little Chanel is vintage? It’s so cute!


----------



## momoc

Went to Nordstrom for some anniversary sale shopping and my SA just knows me so so well the color and the size and inside pockets are PERFECT but I am just too short so the chain is tooo long. I’m so sad right now booooo


----------



## voguekitty

momoc said:


> Went to Nordstrom for some anniversary sale shopping and my SA just knows me so so well the color and the size and inside pockets are PERFECT but I am just too short so the chain is tooo long. I’m so sad right now booooo
> 
> View attachment 4137029
> View attachment 4137030
> View attachment 4137031


Don't be sad. I am very short and would put the chain across the inside top of the bag in both directions.


----------



## sakuraboo

DollyGarland said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy my first Chanel (classic flap or boy) in Sept/Oct. Any idea when the next price increase may be?
> 
> Thanks



November..check with your local stores too


----------



## sakuraboo

DollyGarland said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy my first Chanel (classic flap or boy) in Sept/Oct. Any idea when the next price increase may be?
> 
> Thanks



November..check with your local stores too


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I've just made my very first Chanel purchase! Not to jinx anything, I won't say more right now. I just needed to let someone know who understands how special this feels. Now for the wait...


----------



## jennytran99vn

I like the ”raspberry” color


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've just made my very first Chanel purchase! Not to jinx anything, I won't say more right now. I just needed to let someone know who understands how special this feels. Now for the wait...


Very excited for u, SHCW!!!
Great seeing you here!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> Very excited for u, SHCW!!!
> Great seeing you here!


Thank you, dear Auvina!  I'm so tempted to post one of the pictures the SA sent me from Chanel but I'm afraid to get ahead of myself so I'll try and show restraint and wait. I'm glad to see you again too, we've been missing you and your pretty mod pics over at the Bal forum  

But I'm slowly drifting away from Bal myself. I do like some of the newer designs but when Gvasalia just this season F/W 2018 took away the original length strap on the City and replaced it with a long one as an only option, I felt I had enough. I've been waiting sooo long for new red and blue City:s so was hugely disappointed by this change. Luckily there are options and I'm looking for ex to the Loewe Puzzle instead. 
A 2.55 bag would be a dream too, of course


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, dear Auvina!  I'm so tempted to post one of the pictures the SA sent me from Chanel but I'm afraid to get ahead of myself so I'll try and show restraint and wait. I'm glad to see you again too, we've been missing you and your pretty mod pics over at the Bal forum
> 
> But I'm slowly drifting away from Bal myself. I do like some of the newer designs but when Gvasalia just this season F/W 2018 took away the original length strap on the City and replaced it with a long one as an only option, I felt I had enough. I've been waiting sooo long for new red and blue City:s so was hugely disappointed by this change. Luckily there are options and I'm looking for ex to the Loewe Puzzle instead.
> A 2.55 bag would be a dream too, of course


I’ve been here on CC thread off and on and have not posted much of my mod shots anymore... Have been too busy with kids schedules and work.
Sorry the Bal new designs don’t suit you anymore. Loewe Puzzle is a great design and so sleek. But I love the 2.55 Reissue way much more, it’s timeless and very classic. 
Wish you the best, my friend!


----------



## macmacmac

Hello everyone! I’m new here! Not very sure where to post my question, I thought to ask here if you guys don’t mind >< 
If it’s not appropriate do let me know!! 
I’m getting a chanel jumbo in black caviar single flap, not sure if you guys will choose over 13 or 14 series? I found that in each year the puffiness of the bag is different, some are more puff and some more flat..

My question is on the CC logo, if given a choice, both bag are same condition, which one will you choose? First or second photo?


----------



## macmacmac

macmacmac said:


> Hello everyone! I’m new here! Not very sure where to post my question, I thought to ask here if you guys don’t mind ><
> If it’s not appropriate do let me know!!
> I’m getting a chanel jumbo in black caviar single flap, not sure if you guys will choose over 13 or 14 series? I found that in each year the puffiness of the bag is different, some are more puff and some more flat..
> 
> My question is on the CC logo, if given a choice, both bag are same condition, which one will you choose? First or second photo?


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know what the process is when buying items in Honolulu?
 I live on California and spoke with one of the SAs and for some reason she gave me an estimate of the cost of the item I'm eyeing on plus "state tax" (where I reside). 

This is my first time going to the honolulu location so not sure why it seems so different 

Tia everyone!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Li


Enigmatiqueac said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know what the process is when buying items in Honolulu?
> I live on California and spoke with one of the SAs and for some reason she gave me an estimate of the cost of the item I'm eyeing on plus "state tax" (where I reside).
> 
> This is my first time going to the honolulu location so not sure why it seems so different
> 
> Tia everyone!




Correction live in....typo


----------



## stylistbydesign

macmacmac said:


> Hello everyone! I’m new here! Not very sure where to post my question, I thought to ask here if you guys don’t mind ><
> If it’s not appropriate do let me know!!
> I’m getting a chanel jumbo in black caviar single flap, not sure if you guys will choose over 13 or 14 series? I found that in each year the puffiness of the bag is different, some are more puff and some more flat..
> 
> My question is on the CC logo, if given a choice, both bag are same condition, which one will you choose? First or second photo?


Hi and welcome!  Of the two, I prefer the thicker CC in the second photo.  I can’t tell from the pictures, but I would pick the first only if the scale of the second CC is small.....I have issues with larger bags and tiny CC turn locks, but sometimes Chanel goes there.  Show us your jumbo when you decide!


----------



## Gabrielle Girl

Hey there has anyone purchased from @thepurseaffair  on instagram? , I'm from Australia and came across their page.


----------



## Newbie2016

Enigmatiqueac said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know what the process is when buying items in Honolulu?
> I live on California and spoke with one of the SAs and for some reason she gave me an estimate of the cost of the item I'm eyeing on plus "state tax" (where I reside).
> 
> This is my first time going to the honolulu location so not sure why it seems so different
> 
> Tia everyone!


I am assuming you physically went into the Honolulu store correct?  If so...it does sound odd.  I know they would charge CA tax if you get it shipped to CA but in the store one usually pays that state's tax...so should charge you Hawaii tax I believe.   I Have never shopped at that store though....


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Hi newbie2016
Thanks for the response.
It was just a miscommunication with one of the SAs, she thought I was going to get it shipped.

So you are correct hawaii sales tax will be applied and not your home sales tax


----------



## ilysukixD

Hello, I’m new to the Chanel thread and I recently purchased my second flap and it’s a pre owned double flap in black cavair in medium. Should I return it and look for a jumbo instead? I’m around 5’4” and 105lbs and I’m not sure if the jumbo would be too big for me. I also purchased the bag for $3000 and not sure if it’s worth the money. Since it only comes with dust bag. This bag is on the way to me and I felt like it was an impulsive purchase. But I have searching for chanel caviar flaps for a while and this happens to be within my budget!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Star1231 said:


> Hi Ladies, does anyone know if Kylie’s little Chanel is vintage? It’s so cute!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132237



It is vintage! I’d send you the link to the Instagram confirmation but the forum keeps changing it to an “unconfirmed video”

Search for “kyliejennercloset” on instagram


----------



## andysimi

Hi guys I'm new here 
Actually Has anyone watched the show "Scream Queens"?
Chanel Oberlin is like obsessed with Chanel (obvi) and calls her minions Chanel #2 ... Chanel #5, which is hilarious.


----------



## nicole0612

ilysukixD said:


> Hello, I’m new to the Chanel thread and I recently purchased my second flap and it’s a pre owned double flap in black cavair in medium. Should I return it and look for a jumbo instead? I’m around 5’4” and 105lbs and I’m not sure if the jumbo would be too big for me. I also purchased the bag for $3000 and not sure if it’s worth the money. Since it only comes with dust bag. This bag is on the way to me and I felt like it was an impulsive purchase. But I have searching for chanel caviar flaps for a while and this happens to be within my budget!
> View attachment 4152555



You did purchase a jumbo? The photo is confusing me


----------



## ilysukixD

nicole0612 said:


> You did purchase a jumbo? The photo is confusing me


Yes I already purchased the M/L and I just got it today....however I didn’t expected it to be saggy and out of shape. Totally different from what was described...not sure if I should keep it or return it.


----------



## nicole0612

ilysukixD said:


> Yes I already purchased the M/L and I just got it today....however I didn’t expected it to be saggy and out of shape. Totally different from what was described...not sure if I should keep it or return it.



Post a photo  we can give opinions to help!


----------



## ilysukixD

nicole0612 said:


> Post a photo  we can give opinions to help!


Here are some photos! The bottom part is saggy, there’s heavy scuff marks in the interior flap. tarnished on one of the gomments. By the way I paid $3000 for this bag and doesn’t come with box or authencity card. This fits right in my budget but I would rather pay a few hundred more to get a better condition bag with full sets. What are your thoughts? Thank you for inputs!


----------



## nicole0612

ilysukixD said:


> Here are some photos! The bottom part is saggy, there’s heavy scuff marks in the interior flap. tarnished on one of the gomments. By the way I paid $3000 for this bag and doesn’t come with box or authencity card. This fits right in my budget but I would rather pay a few hundred more to get a better condition bag with full sets. What are your thoughts? Thank you for inputs!


I think you've said it all in that you'd rather a bag in better condition. Because of that I think you should return it and wait for another option, because if it bothers you now, it will probably always bug you. In my opinion, it will be very hard to find a ML in black caviar in better condition with the box and authenticity card for only a few hundred more.  If you are very patient, I think you can get one for ~$4000 ballpark, but you will have to be patient and search aggressively. 
If it were me, lacking the box would not bother me (I have too many as it is and I don't store my bags in their boxes, so they just take up space). I prefer the authenticity card, but it is definitely not a deal breaker, it's mostly helpful if you think you will want to sell it later.  The little marks by/on the hardware would not bother me either, it goes with buying a bag that is more than 5 years old and at a big discount, there will be little marks, little dents, little scratches etc. The scuffs inside the flap probably would bother me though, if they are quite obvious from an armslength away, it is hard to tell since the photos are zoomed in so far.
In any case, since it bothers you, that is all that matters, and I certainly agree with you that ~$1,000 more to swap out a bag you aren't crazy about to one that you love is well worth it!
I hope that helps.


----------



## ilysukixD

Thank you for your inputs!!! I think I will return it and search for one with authencity card, i don’t care if it doesn’t comes with box But I really want the authencity card. By the way I found a brand new lambskin in jumbo with everything but the authencity card and I’m quite tempted with the price,only $3700!!! Would you purchase it without authencity card? 





nicole0612 said:


> I think you've said it all in that you'd rather a bag in better condition. Because of that I think you should return it and wait for another option, because if it bothers you now, it will probably always bug you. In my opinion, it will be very hard to find a ML in black caviar in better condition with the box and authenticity card for only a few hundred more.  If you are very patient, I think you can get one for ~$4000 ballpark, but you will have to be patient and search aggressively.
> If it were me, lacking the box would not bother me (I have too many as it is and I don't store my bags in their boxes, so they just take up space). I prefer the authenticity card, but it is definitely not a deal breaker, it's mostly helpful if you think you will want to sell it later.  The little marks by/on the hardware would not bother me either, it goes with buying a bag that is more than 5 years old and at a big discount, there will be little marks, little dents, little scratches etc. The scuffs inside the flap probably would bother me though, if they are quite obvious from an armslength away, it is hard to tell since the photos are zoomed in so far.
> In any case, since it bothers you, that is all that matters, and I certainly agree with you that ~$1,000 more to swap out a bag you aren't crazy about to one that you love is well worth it!
> I hope that helps.


----------



## nicole0612

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you for your inputs!!! I think I will return it and search for one with authencity card, i don’t care if it doesn’t comes with box But I really want the authencity card. By the way I found a brand new lambskin in jumbo with everything but the authencity card and I’m quite tempted with the price,only $3700!!! Would you purchase it without authencity card?


If you love the bag, lacking the authenticity card would not be a deal breaker for me.  Jumbos usually sell for a bit less than M/L in the second hand market, despite being more at retail. If it is from within the last ~2-3 years and never used, that is a good deal even without the authenticity card.  
My advice is the same - if you love it, then buy it - if you would always be wanting one with the authenticity card then wait. 
It will be easier for you to find a Jumbo in perfect condition with the card for $4,000 or less than it will be for you to find a M/L that fits your criteria.  Though the trend is starting to go back to larger bags, so this may change in the future.


----------



## nicole0612

Peti said:


> Yes, it is a Pre Fall 17.  Thank you for your advice!!!



You’re welcome!


----------



## Rebecca Lee

Read many reviews that Jumbo flap is too heavy and you are 5 feet 4 inches and so light weight, a m/L flap is just nice for your frame. The only cons is m/L flap can't do crossbody beautifully. Or u may wanna consider Reissue size 226 whixh is between m/L and jumbo flap size.


----------



## Rebecca Lee

ilysukixD said:


> Hello, I’m new to the Chanel thread and I recently purchased my second flap and it’s a pre owned double flap in black cavair in medium. Should I return it and look for a jumbo instead? I’m around 5’4” and 105lbs and I’m not sure if the jumbo would be too big for me. I also purchased the bag for $3000 and not sure if it’s worth the money. Since it only comes with dust bag. This bag is on the way to me and I felt like it was an impulsive purchase. But I have searching for chanel caviar flaps for a while and this happens to be within my budget!
> View attachment 4152555


Read many reviews that Jumbo flap is too heavy and you are 5 feet 4 inches and so light weight, a m/L flap is just nice for your frame. The only cons is m/L flap can't do crossbody beautifully. Or u may wanna consider Reissue size 226 whixh is between m/L and jumbo flap size.


----------



## Ciciminx

Thinking of selling my large Gabrielle Backpack in beige/blk combo.  Thoughts??? Should I keep or sell.  Not sure if the Gabrielle line was a super hit.


----------



## bmichalek

Does anyone know if this is available with silver-tone metal?https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p...c-clutch-with-chain-lambskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## Luxlover310

Has anyone ever gotten nail polish on their chanel caviar leather? I got a little nail polish stain on my chanel business affinity and I am torn!  any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nicole0612

Luxlover310 said:


> Has anyone ever gotten nail polish on their chanel caviar leather? I got a little nail polish stain on my chanel business affinity and I am torn!  any help would be greatly appreciated!!



Can you take it into Chanel to see if they can help you? I would not try a DIY removal.


----------



## Tina_Bina

I want to make way for more colored handbags! Which two should I sell? I wasn’t paying attention to all the black I got this year [emoji28]



From left to right:
2016 reissue 225 in ages calfskin and antique gold hw

2017 - So black boy WOC in caviar

2018 - business affinity backpack in caviar with gold hw

2018 - m/l classic with gold hw

18B caviar mini with light gold hw


----------



## TraceySH

Just came across this, thought it was interesting to post (somewhere)! Chanel opening manufacturing plant in Austin, TX, rumored to be skincare products but no one is commenting to the exact nature of it.

https://www.statesman.com/business/chanel-plans-austin-manufacturing-plant/ihYnK9PzbJe2LNkkMtDY0H/


----------



## nuf

Tina_Bina said:


> I want to make way for more colored handbags! Which two should I sell? I wasn’t paying attention to all the black I got this year [emoji28]
> View attachment 4167330
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 2016 reissue 225 in ages calfskin and antique gold hw
> 
> 2017 - So black boy WOC in caviar
> 
> 2018 - business affinity backpack in caviar with gold hw
> 
> 2018 - m/l classic with gold hw
> 
> 18B caviar mini with light gold hw


I personally would sell the backpack and reissue. I wouldn't sell the rest as I consider them to be unique, classic and amazing enough to stay for long.


----------



## OsloChic

Hi! Not sure where to post this, but hopefully I’m in the right place! 

I bought these earrings a few years back and my bf dropped one on the floor and the one pearl fell off+lost the “sheen” on the outside. 

I’ve taken them to a few jewelers but they won’t touch this as it’s not real gold or pearls. 

Any tips as to where I can get similar pearls and just glue them on myself? I’m assuming that’s the way to fix them but I’m open to input! I’m based in Norway btw.


----------



## stylistbydesign

OsloChic said:


> Hi! Not sure where to post this, but hopefully I’m in the right place!
> 
> I bought these earrings a few years back and my bf dropped one on the floor and the one pearl fell off+lost the “sheen” on the outside.
> 
> I’ve taken them to a few jewelers but they won’t touch this as it’s not real gold or pearls.
> 
> Any tips as to where I can get similar pearls and just glue them on myself? I’m assuming that’s the way to fix them but I’m open to input! I’m based in Norway btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168737
> View attachment 4168738



Have you tried Etsy or eBay?  There are lots of jewelry supplies on there, and on Etsy, quite a few pieces made from Chanel jewelry.  Perhaps someone on Etsy has an idea for similarity, if you can’t find a replacement pearl you like?  One way to have matching pearls would be to replace both, although that would be a little sad to do to your undamaged earring.


----------



## Tina_Bina

nuf said:


> I personally would sell the backpack and reissue. I wouldn't sell the rest as I consider them to be unique, classic and amazing enough to stay for long.



Thanks for the recommendation [emoji1431]


----------



## OsloChic

stylistbydesign said:


> Have you tried Etsy or eBay?  There are lots of jewelry supplies on there, and on Etsy, quite a few pieces made from Chanel jewelry.  Perhaps someone on Etsy has an idea for similarity, if you can’t find a replacement pearl you like?  One way to have matching pearls would be to replace both, although that would be a little sad to do to your undamaged earring.



Thank you so much for your input! 
I have looked at eBay but might lack searching-skills idk. Etsy I have not tried, will check that out for sure! 

Well, the main part of the earring is still original so I suppose I’m ok with changing both pearls. They’re absolutely no use to me now just laying broken in my drawer [emoji28]


----------



## Yuki85

Hello everyone! 

I have used my CF for few times now but the noise that the chains make just drive me nuts! Do you know what I mean! The chains squeeze! Will it get better when I use it more? Or can I do something? [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## loveydovey35

Hello all,
Looking for help. Trying to decide between these boots, in all honesty, I tried on the boots with the heels at the boutique and I didn't love them, however, I fell in love with the tall boots, does anyone have them? what are your thoughts, any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## loveydovey35

Here are the tall boots


----------



## Styleanyone

@loveydovey35, I have the short version of the tall boots because I wear the short boots more often than tall boots. I don’t like the pearls short boots. They looked pretty on display but it has a “busy looking” when you wear them.  I will vote on the tall boots. Very neat and elegant.


----------



## happiegluckie

Hey everyone! Chanel virgin here. I'm going to Paris in two weeks and thinking it would be the perfect time to pop my Chanel cherry. I was wondering if they have any way to transfer stock into the store in advance so the item I want is guaranteed to be at the store, since I'm only in Paris for < 24 hours?

Also, would people recommend going to the rue Cambon store or the one on avenue Montaigne if I only have time for one?

Finally, this is probably a long shot, but has anyone seen a Trendy WOC in any of the Paris boutiques?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone know if the new clutches (2700 US dollars) have a chain strap?


----------



## ilysukixD

Sorry I was missing for a while but I finally purchased my first medium caviar flap!! I was searching everyday for this bag and out of the blue I placed a bid and won the bag for only $3600!!! Super excited since I had purchased from the same seller before and knew the bag would be in a better condition than the listed descriptions! Not to mention the bag is from 24 series and boy.... I didn’t expected to come in full set expect the ribbons and care booklet! But I was over the moon that the bag was basically new since it made last year!! So puffy and feel so luxurious! This would be my third chanel bag but this is my holy grail bag!!! I will post pictures tomorrow! I’m so happy that I returned the other bag! And yes I think the medium flap fits my frame better!





nicole0612 said:


> If you love the bag, lacking the authenticity card would not be a deal breaker for me.  Jumbos usually sell for a bit less than M/L in the second hand market, despite being more at retail. If it is from within the last ~2-3 years and never used, that is a good deal even without the authenticity card.
> My advice is the same - if you love it, then buy it - if you would always be wanting one with the authenticity card then wait.
> It will be easier for you to find a Jumbo in perfect condition with the card for $4,000 or less than it will be for you to find a M/L that fits your criteria.  Though the trend is starting to go back to larger bags, so this may change in the future.


----------



## nicole0612

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 4180418
> View attachment 4180420
> View attachment 4180418
> View attachment 4180419
> View attachment 4180420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I was missing for a while but I finally purchased my first medium caviar flap!! I was searching everyday for this bag and out of the blue I placed a bid and won the bag for only $3600!!! Super excited since I had purchased from the same seller before and knew the bag would be in a better condition than the listed descriptions! Not to mention the bag is from 24 series and boy.... I didn’t expected to come in full set expect the ribbons and care booklet! But I was over the moon that the bag was basically new since it made last year!! So puffy and feel so luxurious! This would be my third chanel bag but this is my holy grail bag!!! I will post pictures tomorrow! I’m so happy that I returned the other bag! And yes I think the medium flap fits my frame better!



Congrats!


----------



## ilysukixD

Worth keeping this bag? I purchased this from Yoogi’s Closet and I didn’t realized how dirty and worn it was until receiving it. I paid $1600, not bad for 2017 bag but the bag is very dirty and the leather is starting to rub off because of the delicate calf skin. I really like the hardware but I realized the strap was stained by the tarnish of the hardware. Should I dye the bag black? It will costs me additional $350+ to dye it another color and the value of this bag will decrease if I do. Should I wait for another mini flap around my budget?


----------



## Iamminda

I hope a lucky TPFer got the like-new large black reissue camera bag with full set on Yoogi’s (I didn’t see the price).  Have a great day.


----------



## golden's mom

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello all,
> Looking for help. Trying to decide between these boots, in all honesty, I tried on the boots with the heels at the boutique and I didn't love them, however, I fell in love with the tall boots, does anyone have them? what are your thoughts, any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## golden's mom

Oops...I hit reply too soon.  I bought the short black ones, and can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Anncat

Looking for a Black WOC with gold or silver hardware in caviar leather for my twin sister. Hoping to buy from Saks or Bergdorf Goodman if it’s available. Please help!


----------



## thefashionact

Hello! Anyone has info on future price increases in Europe?


----------



## mssmelanie

Tina_Bina said:


> I want to make way for more colored handbags! Which two should I sell? I wasn’t paying attention to all the black I got this year [emoji28]
> View attachment 4167330
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 2016 reissue 225 in ages calfskin and antique gold hw
> 
> 2017 - So black boy WOC in caviar
> 
> 2018 - business affinity backpack in caviar with gold hw
> 
> 2018 - m/l classic with gold hw
> 
> 18B caviar mini with light gold hw



Unless u need the money, I wouldn’t sell any of these. They are all different styles/leathers. I know what you mean though. I have a lot of black and gold in general. Not just CHANEL. But I use them. Just make sure you rotate using them.


----------



## Tina_Bina

mssmelanie said:


> Unless u need the money, I wouldn’t sell any of these. They are all different styles/leathers. I know what you mean though. I have a lot of black and gold in general. Not just CHANEL. But I use them. Just make sure you rotate using them.



Thanks! I also just added a mini backpack [emoji23] ban island for me


----------



## mssmelanie

Tina_Bina said:


> Thanks! I also just added a mini backpack [emoji23] ban island for me
> 
> View attachment 4193585



Ooh nice! I will join you and ur pup with my CHANELs and [emoji190]on 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ban island


----------



## KittieKelly

OsloChic said:


> Hi! Not sure where to post this, but hopefully I’m in the right place!
> 
> I bought these earrings a few years back and my bf dropped one on the floor and the one pearl fell off+lost the “sheen” on the outside.
> 
> I’ve taken them to a few jewelers but they won’t touch this as it’s not real gold or pearls.
> 
> Any tips as to where I can get similar pearls and just glue them on myself? I’m assuming that’s the way to fix them but I’m open to input! I’m based in Norway btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168737
> View attachment 4168738



From what I remember Chanel uses glass "pearls", so a glass flat back cabochon fake pearl would work, you just need to find the correct size.
They look something like this 
https://www.bsueboutiques.com/pearl-cabochons-imitation-cream-cabs-05186-p/prl05186.htm


----------



## mssmelanie

my girlfriend asked me if I ever put all my boxes out on display. So I tried it out and it sparked joy and terror at the amount of money [emoji385] I’ve spent!  Especially since most of it was in the past year. It just reminded me I must stay on ban island [emoji267] !  And that I am pretty happy with my current collection. I have since taken it down so as not to scare my husband [emoji23]


----------



## maclover

Hello! Was wondering if this is normal for my new boy bag... the Chanel logo on the inside looks wrinkly. I’m worried it’ll rub off eventually with wear. Is this normal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ana_b

Need a help from all of u pleasee.. 

I'm planning to buy a Preloved M/L Black Lambskin Classic Double Flap with gold hardware. But I'm having 2nd thought, since from the pics that the seller give me, the inside cc logo on the inside flap is flat. like the one in the reissue. I saw lots of review and see mostly they have puff cc logo for M/L classic double flap.

Do some of you knows that it's possible to have flat cc logo in the M/L classic double flap like in the pics below? its from the 15xx series.  Need your help soo much.. thanks


----------



## katlina

ana_b said:


> Need a help from all of u pleasee..
> 
> I'm planning to buy a Preloved M/L Black Lambskin Classic Double Flap with gold hardware. But I'm having 2nd thought, since from the pics that the seller give me, the inside cc logo on the inside flap is flat. like the one in the reissue. I saw lots of review and see mostly they have puff cc logo for M/L classic double flap.
> 
> Do some of you knows that it's possible to have flat cc logo in the M/L classic double flap like in the pics below? its from the 15xx series.  Need your help soo much.. thanks


wrong thread.. if you can post all images and the link in the authentication thread, they can help u there.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Ladies! Urgent responses needed! I can’t decide between a pink reissue or the new so black [emoji24] help!


----------



## luvchnl

pennypenny said:


> Hi hi. Just want to check, i have this chanel key holder in pink (suade?) caviar leather and i never baby my stuff at the same time i use them with "normal" care as much as i can. So this is how dirty it is now. Kinda regretting buying this type of material. Do u think bag spa can revive it's beautiful pink color? [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 4030088


----------



## luvchnl

Apple brand leather cleaner has a cleaner that is made for suede.  It might work on your key holder.  
https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Brand-Nubuck-Fabric-Cleaner/dp/B01MS289H1
View attachment 4220919


----------



## Law

Tina_Bina said:


> Ladies! Urgent responses needed! I can’t decide between a pink reissue or the new so black [emoji24] help!
> View attachment 4218217
> 
> View attachment 4218220



For me that shade of pink is perfect, I love it. Before I bought my chevron reissue there was a similar raspberry pink version and I was in love with it but by the time I could actually afford my reissue it was gone ‍♀️ 

Either way, there is no bad decision here, thy are both beautiful.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

I don’t like my Maxi...


----------



## Keight@8

Hello! Does anyone know if these come in black? Thank you!


----------



## Gladah

Hi. My freing bought a really nice grey metallic 226 reissue. It looks realy beatifull and everything seems okay. The only thing strange is that it doesent say ”Made In” below the logo inside or anywhere else. Does anyone know if some bags are made without the made in? Thanks. Regards Susanne


----------



## katlina

Gladah said:


> Hi. My freing bought a really nice grey metallic 226 reissue. It looks realy beatifull and everything seems okay. The only thing strange is that it doesent say ”Made In” below the logo inside or anywhere else. Does anyone know if some bags are made without the made in? Thanks. Regards Susanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242758


I dont know I am afraid but I am sure if you post this in the authenicate area the lovely ppl there will be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## Louellabob

So- I recently purchased a blue large trendy cc...I truly love it, but I'm having second thoughts due to price and functionality . Does anyone have this size/style and can give advice?


----------



## mia_ria

Louellabob said:


> So- I recently purchased a blue large trendy cc...I truly love it, but I'm having second thoughts due to price and functionality . Does anyone have this size/style and can give advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249922
> View attachment 4249923
> View attachment 4249925
> View attachment 4249926


That is a beautiful laptop case. What color/model number is it?


----------



## Louellabob

mia_ria said:


> That is a beautiful laptop case. What color/model number is it?


This is the Trendy Cc top handle in blue( it reminds me of a Parisian blue, hints of purple in it). Unfortunately it is just a little too small for my current laptop, which is why I'm having second thoughts about it. She's beautiful though!


----------



## luvobol

Hi - how do you store your chanel cashmere scarf?


----------



## fellys

Not sure if this is the right place to ask..

I'm looking to get a pink flap and am not sure which seasons these might be released.. any ideas? I saw the 19C pink but it's too bright for me and am looking for a more subdued/dusty/light pink. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dodocat

Anybody else have a terrible experience with repairs?

Chanel sent me someone else's broken earrings and is holding mine hostage even though they were the ones who made the mistake. They are refusing to give mine back until they have received the other ones. I want to at least have a tracking number before I send the other ones off because they've stopped communicating with me recently.


----------



## First-time Bag Lover

Hi there, just want to ask anyone who has a chanel 2.55 reissue.  I just noticed that the external back pocket on the bag I bought (still being authenticed on a separate thread) I peaked in to check and as I was trying to get my fingers around it, I was able to flip the flap that's attached to the other pocket.  Is this normal?  Or sign of a fake?


----------



## PunjabiStyle

Hello, I was looking to buy my first luxury handbag. Could anyone offer suggestions? Pictures would also be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Funny. Saw a Boy bag "lookalike" when browsing the Charming Charlie website:
https://www.charmingcharlie.com/wes...3&cgid=handbags-crossbody&openedfrom=Category


----------



## Andrea777

ADreamDeferred said:


> Funny. Saw a Boy bag "lookalike" when browsing the Charming Charlie website:
> https://www.charmingcharlie.com/wes...3&cgid=handbags-crossbody&openedfrom=Category


I’m feeling like charming Charlie’s is going to get a Karl lagerfield smackdown


----------



## miss_lash

Hi all, just wondering what everyone does with the backings on their Chanel earrings? Do you remove the plastic part or leave it on? Does this affect value if you remove it?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Need some opinions! Can’t decide which lambskin medium classic flap to keep.

19C Royal Blue 





Or 2017 Iridescent purple 





I’m totally in love with both but I may like the purple just a hair more. It’s cheaper too since it’s not current season. Problem is I know I’ll probably get more wear out of the blue since it’s more of a neutral color and easier to match.

Which would you choose?


----------



## stylistbydesign

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions! Can’t decide which lambskin medium classic flap to keep.
> 
> 19C Royal Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 2017 Iridescent purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m totally in love with both but I may like the purple just a hair more. It’s cheaper too since it’s not current season. Problem is I know I’ll probably get more wear out of the blue since it’s more of a neutral color and easier to match.
> 
> Which would you choose?


The blue is lovely, but the purple is SINGING to me!  Goodness, that iridescent color is gorgeous!


----------



## bonelda

stylistbydesign said:


> The blue is lovely, but the purple is SINGING to me!  Goodness, that iridescent color is gorgeous!


I prefer the blue but the purple is stunning also!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions! Can’t decide which lambskin medium classic flap to keep.
> 
> 19C Royal Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 2017 Iridescent purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m totally in love with both but I may like the purple just a hair more. It’s cheaper too since it’s not current season. Problem is I know I’ll probably get more wear out of the blue since it’s more of a neutral color and easier to match.
> 
> Which would you choose?


both are gorgeous, but the blue


----------



## nuf

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions! Can’t decide which lambskin medium classic flap to keep.
> 
> 19C Royal Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 2017 Iridescent purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m totally in love with both but I may like the purple just a hair more. It’s cheaper too since it’s not current season. Problem is I know I’ll probably get more wear out of the blue since it’s more of a neutral color and easier to match.
> 
> Which would you choose?


Personally don't like the purple one. Reminds me of the old-school circus-like flitters.


----------



## dekora

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions! Can’t decide which lambskin medium classic flap to keep.
> 
> 19C Royal Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 2017 Iridescent purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m totally in love with both but I may like the purple just a hair more. It’s cheaper too since it’s not current season. Problem is I know I’ll probably get more wear out of the blue since it’s more of a neutral color and easier to match.
> 
> Which would you choose?


I think the blue one will get more mileage. I  will go for the blue one


----------



## hellokimmiee

Thanks for the advice everyone! While part of me still yearns for the purple, I decided to stick with the blue [emoji170]


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I usually DON'T buy fabric handbags because I have this hangup that leather is "worth the money". BUT I recently was lured into purchasing a fabric Chanel flap bag from Vestaire. It's the bandana print in black. It seems to be a kind of cotton fabric. Does anyone have any tips for owning, wearing, caring for a fabric bag? It's this model...


----------



## Weekend shopper

hellokimmiee said:


> Need some opinions! Can’t decide which lambskin medium classic flap to keep.
> 
> 19C Royal Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or 2017 Iridescent purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m totally in love with both but I may like the purple just a hair more. It’s cheaper too since it’s not current season. Problem is I know I’ll probably get more wear out of the blue since it’s more of a neutral color and easier to match.
> 
> Which would you choose?


I have the purple in the mini. It is probably my least used Chanel. I would go with the Royal Blue. It is beautiful .


----------



## Superbe

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but does anyone know how much does the caviar WOC currently retail for? I'm looking to purchase it in Asia but not sure whether to try to get a second hand in pristine condition or brand new one. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## nuf

Superbe said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but does anyone know how much does the caviar WOC currently retail for? I'm looking to purchase it in Asia but not sure whether to try to get a second hand in pristine condition or brand new one. Thanks a lot in advance!


I have bought mine for 2000 € a few weeks ago in Germany.


----------



## fellys

Superbe said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but does anyone know how much does the caviar WOC currently retail for? I'm looking to purchase it in Asia but not sure whether to try to get a second hand in pristine condition or brand new one. Thanks a lot in advance!



It costs SGD3,340 here in Singapore.


----------



## Rebeccaapril

Anyone seen this??


----------



## Superbe

fellys said:


> It costs SGD3,340 here in Singapore.



Thanks, I actually got it today from Ngee Ann - so happy! They also have several gorgeous seasonal pieces but decided to choose the classic with GHW as it’s my first Chanel piece


----------



## stylistbydesign

stephlny78 said:


> I usually DON'T buy fabric handbags because I have this hangup that leather is "worth the money". BUT I recently was lured into purchasing a fabric Chanel flap bag from Vestaire. It's the bandana print in black. It seems to be a kind of cotton fabric. Does anyone have any tips for owning, wearing, caring for a fabric bag? It's this model...


I would definitely spray it with some Collonil Carbon Pro.  It's amazing stuff....search the threads here and google it.   I have sprayed my tweed bags and a couple of light-colored nylon bags with Collonil, and it does the job and then some.  I'm quite picky about what I use (textile science degree), and I put the Collonil through its paces with fabric swatches of different colors and types before I ever sprayed my luxury bags.  The Collonil didn't change the color of the bag or yellow the lighter portions. Several months later, I'm still loving the Collonil, and the bags look pristine.  Hope that helps! 

https://www.amazon.com/Collonil-Pro...=UTF8&qid=1546596185&sr=8-2&keywords=collonil


----------



## Darina Angelova

I recently heard Chanel stopped repairs on bags older than 5 years... Is this for the free repairs or at all? How much is it if you have to pay for some small repair on a bag that is older... Anyone had a recent experience with that?


----------



## mssmelanie

Anyone see the Netflix special 7 days out?  There’s an episode featuring the Chanel fashion show. I thought it was interesting. Towards the start of the show quite a few stars there with their Chanels. But u would have to catch it quickly


----------



## katlina

nuf said:


> I have bought mine for 2000 € a few weeks ago in Germany.


My mouth just dropped!
I had no Idea it went up THAT MUCH! When I stood in line to pay for a WOC the first time it was around 1.420 - that was january 2016 if I am not mistaken. jesus. I ended up not buying it btw because I realised I really wanted a mini, a proper turnlock etc. Im just speechless though.


----------



## exchangecoupons

Guys does anyone have a Chanel reissue where the stitching does not line up perfectly at the bottom seam? It used to be a red flag for me (like LV seams) but I've seen it on a few genuine bags now. Do you think they are just getting lazy.


----------



## pinkorchid20

exchangecoupons said:


> Guys does anyone have a Chanel reissue where the stitching does not line up perfectly at the bottom seam? It used to be a red flag for me (like LV seams) but I've seen it on a few genuine bags now. Do you think they are just getting lazy.


Yes, pretty normal not just recently. If you look at pre-loved Reissues you will quickly see that they hardly ever line up. None of my Reissues lined up at the bottom seam and most of them were not from recent collections.


----------



## boopboopboop

Hi guys! This is my first post after lurking for a good 4.5 years... wasn’t sure where else to put this mini rant but at least it’s Chanel related, so here goes:

I live in Indiana where we lost our only Chanel inside Saks in Indianapolis a few years ago. About maybe a year ago (not sure when honestly, I haven’t lived in Indy for a while) I saw someone walking around the mall with a Chanel shopping bag with stuff inside and I was like woah wait what? They’re back? The person was like “ohhhhhhh they’re at Nordstrom now!” I didn’t have time to investigate so just made a mental note. The Chanel website hasn’t updated its locations in a while, since they still list my optometrist when they definitely don’t carry Chanel anymore, so I figured that applied too. A year later and I’m finally back at that mall and go to investigate since I want a new wallet... no signs of Chanel in sight at Nordstrom. Ended up at Saks chatting with the Gucci SAs (in the former Chanel location no less, RIP) who were like, no, they’ve never been back, that’s really weird actually.

I’m still a little bitter about the entire thing lol. Okay, rant over.


----------



## chillny96

Hey Everyone, 

I just wanted to see if anyone has any opinions on the White classic that was released at the end of last year for cruise. My SA has come across another one in a size i'd like but I'm super hesitant to pull the trigger on it eventhough I love the color.  I'm most nervous of color transfer on this and getting it dirty, does anyone have this and have any insight on it?  How is it wearing or any other White caviar classic bags?


----------



## LeilaCreates

Hi! I would very much like to purchase my first Chanel bag, but I’m always held back by the fact that the closest Chanel boutique is an airplane ride away from where I live. Has anyone else been in this situation, and if so, how did you manage to purchase your bag? I’ve thought of buying a preowned bag in excellent condition, but the fact is I’m a bit of a perfectionist and prefer a new bag that to me is ‘mind clean’. I have the same issue buying diamonds and will search GIA reports on Blue Nile until I find flawless, perfectly cut stones. Sadly, Chanel doesn’t provide online options for those of us who are nowhere near their boutiques. I wish purchasing a Chanel bag was as easy as buying diamonds. TIA for any ideas on how I can purchase a bag!


----------



## mcheng96

[


Tina_Bina said:


> Ladies! Urgent responses needed! I can’t decide between a pink reissue or the new so black [emoji24] help!
> View attachment 4218217
> 
> View attachment 4218220


My vote is for so black. Goes with everything!


----------



## bonelda

I vote for black!


----------



## Tinder

I also vote for black but depends what you have in your collection already? If you have lots of black then the pink one is beautiful too!


----------



## flakky305

I seen this posted on IG and can’t wrap my head on what the wearer of this bag was feeling ‍♀️[emoji1439]‍♀️


----------



## charlotte22

Hi all!! I'm new to Chanel and this site, and I would love to purchase one for myself as a reward for graduating college. But due to pricepoint, probably a preowned one? I've seen some at pretty good prices on auction sites. What do you guys feel about those? Would love to get some opinions about auction sites


----------



## Superbe

flakky305 said:


> I seen this posted on IG and can’t wrap my head on what the wearer of this bag was feeling ‍[emoji3601][emoji1439]‍[emoji3601]



Is this from the new cruise? [emoji23] The wearer was likely confused which style to choose so had to get this as a compromise


----------



## Superbe

charlotte22 said:


> Hi all!! I'm new to Chanel and this site, and I would love to purchase one for myself as a reward for graduating college. But due to pricepoint, probably a preowned one? I've seen some at pretty good prices on auction sites. What do you guys feel about those? Would love to get some opinions about auction sites



Make sure you get it authenticated and you’ll be fine. Depending on the style, there might only be a marginal price difference in getting a preloved one though


----------



## Rainbowfish85

flakky305 said:


> I seen this posted on IG and can’t wrap my head on what the wearer of this bag was feeling ‍♀️[emoji1439]‍♀️



This doesn’t look authentic to me. I have never come across this style [emoji848]


----------



## qogofud

Hi all! The 17b light gold / iridescent rose gold WOC popped up on Fashionphile (https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel...quilted-wallet-on-chain-woc-light-gold-331712) last night and I impulse bought it. I was very disappointed that I missed the seasonal release of this color, but the prices of classic flaps I've seen on preloved websites have always been marked up a ton so I never pulled the trigger.

It was $2,995 + no tax, which is over the current RP but not by an exorbitant amount since I'd pay $2,500 + approx. 7% sales tax to buy a WOC today. It looks to be in excellent condition from the photos, and comes with the full set, which is a big plus for me. What does everyone think -- is it a manageable enough premium to keep the bag and not look back?


----------



## umamanikam

What is the name of this bag


----------



## Rainbowfish85

umamanikam said:


> What is the name of this bag



Looks like a Trendy CC in the smaller size


----------



## LeilaCreates

Since I live nowhere near a Chanel boutique, I got past my aprehension of purchasing preloved and took the plunge with this bag I found on Fashionphile. It’s an 2018 quilted square mini in caviar leather with light gold hardware, listed in excellent condition and came with the box, dustbag, authenticity card, original paperwork, polishing mitt, cloth ribbon, and camellia flower. As far as I can see on close inspection it looks brand new and everything is in order. Should I have it authenticated, and how would I go about doing that since I don’t live near a boutique? TIA for your help and advice!


----------



## mssmelanie

boopboopboop said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post after lurking for a good 4.5 years... wasn’t sure where else to put this mini rant but at least it’s Chanel related, so here goes:
> 
> I live in Indiana where we lost our only Chanel inside Saks in Indianapolis a few years ago. About maybe a year ago (not sure when honestly, I haven’t lived in Indy for a while) I saw someone walking around the mall with a Chanel shopping bag with stuff inside and I was like woah wait what? They’re back? The person was like “ohhhhhhh they’re at Nordstrom now!” I didn’t have time to investigate so just made a mental note. The Chanel website hasn’t updated its locations in a while, since they still list my optometrist when they definitely don’t carry Chanel anymore, so I figured that applied too. A year later and I’m finally back at that mall and go to investigate since I want a new wallet... no signs of Chanel in sight at Nordstrom. Ended up at Saks chatting with the Gucci SAs (in the former Chanel location no less, RIP) who were like, no, they’ve never been back, that’s really weird actually.
> 
> I’m still a little bitter about the entire thing lol. Okay, rant over.



Rant away!  I have the same gripe about my Nordstrom’s. They took away almost all premier designers. I can only buy CHANEL makeup or fragrance from them. My closet CHANEL is in a SAKS about an hour from my house. Nordstrom’s SA told me I guess it’s a way for these designers to make their line more exclusive or not saturate the market. 

The SAKS is a 15-30 minute drive from my work. But I take a train to work. So I have literally taken a bus to SAKS. And then if I had purchased something, I Uber back to work because I don’t want to carry a ginormous SAKS bag on the bus. [emoji15]


----------



## mssmelanie

LeilaCreates said:


> Hi! I would very much like to purchase my first Chanel bag, but I’m always held back by the fact that the closest Chanel boutique is an airplane ride away from where I live. Has anyone else been in this situation, and if so, how did you manage to purchase your bag? I’ve thought of buying a preowned bag in excellent condition, but the fact is I’m a bit of a perfectionist and prefer a new bag that to me is ‘mind clean’. I have the same issue buying diamonds and will search GIA reports on Blue Nile until I find flawless, perfectly cut stones. Sadly, Chanel doesn’t provide online options for those of us who are nowhere near their boutiques. I wish purchasing a Chanel bag was as easy as buying diamonds. TIA for any ideas on how I can purchase a bag!



Wow!  I thought an hour ride was a pain. But an airplane ride is worse!  I’m not sure where you live but maybe if it’s your first purchase, you can make a trip out of it?  If you want to do that, I would say to go somewhere that has a lot of Places to get CHANEL, like NYC or VEGAS. That way you can increase your chances of getting the one you want. You can also call a store but then you won’t be able to see what you’re buying. Good luck !


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Should I get this? Just wondering how functional it is


----------



## mssmelanie

qogofud said:


> Hi all! The 17b light gold / iridescent rose gold WOC popped up on Fashionphile (https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel...quilted-wallet-on-chain-woc-light-gold-331712) last night and I impulse bought it. I was very disappointed that I missed the seasonal release of this color, but the prices of classic flaps I've seen on preloved websites have always been marked up a ton so I never pulled the trigger.
> 
> It was $2,995 + no tax, which is over the current RP but not by an exorbitant amount since I'd pay $2,500 + approx. 7% sales tax to buy a WOC today. It looks to be in excellent condition from the photos, and comes with the full set, which is a big plus for me. What does everyone think -- is it a manageable enough premium to keep the bag and not look back?



I think it’s gorgeous!  I have not yet purchased from FASHIONPHILE although I have sold to them. What I do like is there buyback program. You can sell back to them within 6 months for 70% of what you paid so I think that’s a great option.


----------



## rockyroc19

I'm kind of new to this, but does anyone know if the Red chanel caviar woc come with gold hardware? I mainly see silver


----------



## MarLie

Itsrainingstars said:


> Should I get this? Just wondering how functional it is



The color is nice. I got one 3 years ago. But havent used it much. Its nice for travel or running small errands. Also depends on your lifestyle. I need my hands to be free so this doesnt really work for me


----------



## Tuned83

I miss the straight forward reveal threads with mod shots we used to get on the Chanel subforum.


----------



## charlotte22

Superbe said:


> Make sure you get it authenticated and you’ll be fine. Depending on the style, there might only be a marginal price difference in getting a preloved one though


Hey there! thanks for replying ))) If you don't mind me asking, do you purchased preloved bags? if you do, can you please share where? Thanks in advance!


----------



## charlotte22

I'm pretty intrigued by online auction sites for bags though, has anyone has any idea and/or thoughts on them?  Have seen a few, and the prices and selection seems good and also looks legit enough for me to want to take the plunge!! But would really appreciate some thoughts from you guys first


----------



## Itsrainingstars

I am thinking of buying a Chanel Boy Bag. Should I purchase it pre-loved or brand new? Is black the recommended colour?


----------



## bgirl325

boopboopboop said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post after lurking for a good 4.5 years... wasn’t sure where else to put this mini rant but at least it’s Chanel related, so here goes:
> 
> I live in Indiana where we lost our only Chanel inside Saks in Indianapolis a few years ago. About maybe a year ago (not sure when honestly, I haven’t lived in Indy for a while) I saw someone walking around the mall with a Chanel shopping bag with stuff inside and I was like woah wait what? They’re back? The person was like “ohhhhhhh they’re at Nordstrom now!” I didn’t have time to investigate so just made a mental note. The Chanel website hasn’t updated its locations in a while, since they still list my optometrist when they definitely don’t carry Chanel anymore, so I figured that applied too. A year later and I’m finally back at that mall and go to investigate since I want a new wallet... no signs of Chanel in sight at Nordstrom. Ended up at Saks chatting with the Gucci SAs (in the former Chanel location no less, RIP) who were like, no, they’ve never been back, that’s really weird actually.
> 
> I’m still a little bitter about the entire thing lol. Okay, rant over.



Do you think that person might have meant Chanel makeup and beauty?


----------



## minababe

can anyone tell me which colours are avalable right now in stores for the classic small wallet? I only can see black at the hp


----------



## mssmelanie

Itsrainingstars said:


> Should I get this? Just wondering how functional it is


Did you get this?  Every time I go in for a mini O case, they try to sell me these.  If it had a strap, I might be so inclined.  They always have a lot of them in stock.


----------



## mssmelanie

minababe said:


> can anyone tell me which colours are avalable right now in stores for the classic small wallet? I only can see black at the hp


Follow this thread!  And also, you can probably call CHANEL as well.


----------



## brae

I didn’t want to post this in Karl’s remembrance thread due to respect... but I still wanted to vent my frustration with Yoogi’s “Karl Lagerfeld is Dead” email. Very very poor taste and is making me reconsider purchasing from them. I may just be sensitive right now but it just feels wrong.



No kind words, just buy some bags from us.


----------



## nicole0612

brae said:


> I didn’t want to post this in Karl’s remembrance thread due to respect... but I still wanted to vent my frustration with Yoogi’s “Karl Lagerfeld is Dead” email. Very very poor taste and is making me reconsider purchasing from them. I may just be sensitive right now but it just feels wrong.
> View attachment 4346551
> 
> 
> No kind words, just buy some bags from us.
> View attachment 4346552



I thought it was very crass as well.


----------



## fashion16

Count me in too. Completely inappropriate


----------



## JoeyLouis

brae said:


> I didn’t want to post this in Karl’s remembrance thread due to respect... but I still wanted to vent my frustration with Yoogi’s “Karl Lagerfeld is Dead” email. Very very poor taste and is making me reconsider purchasing from them. I may just be sensitive right now but it just feels wrong.
> View attachment 4346551
> 
> 
> No kind words, just buy some bags from us.
> View attachment 4346552



Definitely in poor taste. Yuck.


----------



## betty.lee

I was super disappointed with them also!  Then Fashionphile went and did it too, not as blatant as Yoogis but still in pretty poor taste. [emoji35]


----------



## renee_nyc

brae said:


> I didn’t want to post this in Karl’s remembrance thread due to respect... but I still wanted to vent my frustration with Yoogi’s “Karl Lagerfeld is Dead” email. Very very poor taste and is making me reconsider purchasing from them. I may just be sensitive right now but it just feels wrong.
> View attachment 4346551
> 
> 
> No kind words, just buy some bags from us.
> View attachment 4346552



Eww. Pretty poor taste.


----------



## Toronto24

Wow. Entirely inappropriate email title. How could they have thought that was ok to send? ::shocked ::


----------



## BlingItOn

Hello fellow TPFers!

Now that I’m really in the mom zone, I want to try and minimize what I carry when I go to places where I will need a diaper bag, but not my handbag (like the playground). I was wondering if any of the Chanel large flap wallet models can hold an iPhone Plus, or if anyone could suggest an alternative besides the o-case or WOC for grab and go.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kathrinamars3

I don't know where to post this but I hope someone could shed a light to this question. I was on fashionphile and looking at a very nice m/l classic flap caviar from 11 series. It's double flap but noticed that the interior is black instead of the beautiful burgundy. Does anyone have a bag from 21 series and have the same interior? Do all the classics from 11 series have a black interior? I am new to all this, so please be patient and kind. Thanks.


----------



## brae

Can someone help me find the thread for Fall/Winter 14/15 thread - that has the supermarket collection in it and any discussion on it? I seem to only be able to find the Prefall thread with the Dallas collection...


----------



## JoeyLouis

BlingItOn said:


> Hello fellow TPFers!
> 
> Now that I’m really in the mom zone, I want to try and minimize what I carry when I go to places where I will need a diaper bag, but not my handbag (like the playground). I was wondering if any of the Chanel large flap wallet models can hold an iPhone Plus, or if anyone could suggest an alternative besides the o-case or WOC for grab and go.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I just saw this and thought of your post.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

kathrinamars3 said:


> I don't know where to post this but I hope someone could shed a light to this question. I was on fashionphile and looking at a very nice m/l classic flap caviar from 11 series. It's double flap but noticed that the interior is black instead of the beautiful burgundy. Does anyone have a bag from 21 series and have the same interior? Do all the classics from 11 series have a black interior? I am new to all this, so please be patient and kind. Thanks.



Caviar double flaps used to have a black interior. My bag is from 2009 and is a 13 series M/L caviar flap and it has the black interior. I can’t remember the exact year but they switched to the burgundy interior not long after. Hope that helps!


----------



## BlingItOn

JoeyLouis said:


> I just saw this and thought of your post.
> 
> View attachment 4362160



Thank you!!


----------



## Roie55

I had finally clicked BIN on my first ever Chanel bag (after authenticating here first - thank you ironic) , i wanted a vintage jumbo, I'm obsessed with those big CC's and great hardware. I had never experienced echeque with paypal and almost lost my mind wondering what this was all about. The seller didn't seem to know much so I did a little reading in the ebay section. So with my mind at ease it still took about 9 days for the money to clear and for the seller to post. I cant describe - i was loosing my sh7t. Now I'm waiting for it to arrive. The waiting game is killing me.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I asked this in another thread but maybe I'll have better luck here:

Question about the durability of Chanel leathers- 
Is it really any use to bother too much about whether to buy a Chanel cardholder/wallet in grained chèvre, lambskin or caviar? I'm looking for the smaller flap cardholder without the back pocket, to be used when I don't carry a bag so it'll not be babied by Samorgas and such, but put mainly in pockets, grocery bags etc. From what I've read here the durability depends as much on what year/season a Chanel item was made, as what leather it's made from, is that correct?

There is a black flap cardholder that I like on Chanel's EU site right now, but it's in lambskin. For what I'm going to use it for, is lambskin OK, or is it better to wait for one in chèvre or calfskin? I'm not expecting it to stay like new for ever, but last in decent condition a few years.
https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...rtes-classique-agneau-metal-argente-noir.html



My second question is: Has Chanel ever made the flap cardholder (with back pocket) in red chevron with either black metallic hardware, silver or ruthenium, 2.55 or CC? In a true/darker berry red, this would be my new dream Chanel item.
Like this, but in red:


----------



## sinny1

Tina_Bina said:


> Thanks! I also just added a mini backpack [emoji23] ban island for me
> 
> View attachment 4193585


Do you find your backpack or reissue more useful? I am trying to decide between the both somehow lol


----------



## thefashionact

Ladies help!

I love this urban spirit mini backack - however it is made of lambskin, anyone who has it: do corners get rubbed off easily?
Overall wear and tear?

Thanks!


----------



## Rebecca Lee

sinny1 said:


> Do you find your backpack or reissue more useful? I am trying to decide between the both somehow lol


In my opinion  Reissue can casual or formal dinner and more versatile. Backpack only use for casual outings. Hope it helps


----------



## dodocat

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Question about the durability of Chanel leathers-
> Is it really any use to bother too much about whether to buy a Chanel cardholder/wallet in grained chèvre, lambskin or caviar? I'm looking for the smaller flap cardholder without the back pocket, to be used when I don't carry a bag so it'll not be babied by Samorgas and such, but put mainly in pockets, grocery bags etc. From what I've read here the durability depends as much on what year/season a Chanel item was made, as what leather it's made from, is that correct?
> 
> There is a black flap cardholder that I like on Chanel's EU site right now, but it's in lambskin. For what I'm going to use it for, is lambskin OK, or is it better to wait for one in chèvre or calfskin? I'm not expecting it to stay like new for ever, but last in decent condition a few years.
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...rtes-classique-agneau-metal-argente-noir.html



I have this exact same black flap cardholder in lambskin. I've had it for 1.5 years now, and I definitely see some wear on the corners and on the surface itself (and I don't even use it all the time). My caviar classic flap (2 years old), on the other hand, shows NO wear at all. 

I'm okay with the wear because lambskin feels so nice, but it really does show. In a few years, who knows how it will look... probably decent, but it won't be like caviar.


----------



## dodocat

Does anybody have a bag in iridescent calfskin? I just ordered a Reissue 226 in black iridescent calfskin w/ SHW from Yoogi's Closet, and it looks really nice... but I'm afraid it might be too shiny. I will have to wait to see it in person.

But does anyone know how it would wear? I only saw iridescent calfskin mentioned in one other thread, and people were saying that it's hard to maintain.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello ladies!! I am thinking about getting a Chanel Timeless medium in black caviar. I own this model in lambskin but it is quite delicate. I'd use the caviar bag more often and keep the lambskin for special occasions. What do you think? Would it be a waste of money buying the same model in caviar? It is only that I love Timeless and don't want to damage the lambskin one! I've read about caviar leather as a very lasting one.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

dodocat said:


> I have this exact same black flap cardholder in lambskin. I've had it for 1.5 years now, and I definitely see some wear on the corners and on the surface itself (and I don't even use it all the time). My caviar classic flap (2 years old), on the other hand, shows NO wear at all.
> 
> I'm okay with the wear because lambskin feels so nice, but it really does show. In a few years, who knows how it will look... probably decent, but it won't be like caviar.


Thank you!   I was guessing as much but I've seen a few youtubers complain about caviar as well so thought I'd ask here. The flap cardholder with the back pocket that I already have is in calfskin and seems really sturdy, actually. Hopefully I'll find another cardholder in calfskin or I'll look around for one in caviar. 

I love the flap cardholder model! It's gorgeous as well as hugely practical, my favourite combination . I have only the one so far but can see myself owning more if I can find the right colours and hardware.


----------



## LucyMadrid

dodocat said:


> I have this exact same black flap cardholder in lambskin. I've had it for 1.5 years now, and I definitely see some wear on the corners and on the surface itself (and I don't even use it all the time). My caviar classic flap (2 years old), on the other hand, shows NO wear at all.
> 
> I'm okay with the wear because lambskin feels so nice, but it really does show. In a few years, who knows how it will look... probably decent, but it won't be like caviar.



Well friends, I have found an answer here. I've made my mind up to keeping the lambskin bag for special occasions and buy the caviar one to be used more often. Thank you!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Smart choice.  My lamb is more fragile at the flap opening.  I love it so much, I am keeping for special outings.


----------



## buonobi

I've just bought a *2.55 bag with RHW*~love it..
It's so elegant..!!!!
Anyone loves RHW too??
I heard many people love GHW instead..
Also, GHW always won in "2.55 GHW vs RHW" post !!!


----------



## English1221

buonobi said:


> I've just bought a *2.55 bag with RHW*~love it..
> It's so elegant..!!!!
> Anyone loves RHW too??
> I heard many people love GHW instead..
> Also, GHW always won in "2.55 GHW vs RHW" post !!!


Me! It’s the next one on my wishlist! But really can’t bring myself to pay the store price now! Which size did you get? I already have the medium classic flap so I want to get a 227 size for versatility and functionality but 227 seems way too big to be chic in the standards now


----------



## buonobi

English1221 said:


> Me! It’s the next one on my wishlist! But really can’t bring myself to pay the store price now! Which size did you get? I already have the medium classic flap so I want to get a 227 size for versatility and functionality but 227 seems way too big to be chic in the standards now



i bought 225 (original size) in black.
I’ve tried the large size, it’s very nice too!
How tall are you? I think it’s not big at all.
Is your CF in black ghw? If so, reissue in black Rhw is a great choice too! different hardware is needed! :*
Maybe you can buy the original size in different color. I saw one in navy is so gorgeous.
My SA said the price may increase in May/June...take them earlier if you really want! 
One CF + one reissue = perfect


----------



## English1221

buonobi said:


> i bought 225 (original size) in black.
> I’ve tried the large size, it’s very nice too!
> How tall are you? I think it’s not big at all.
> Is your CF in black ghw? If so, reissue in black Rhw is a great choice too! different hardware is needed! :*
> Maybe you can buy the original size in different color. I saw one in navy is so gorgeous.
> My SA said the price may increase in May/June...take them earlier if you really want!
> One CF + one reissue = perfect


225 size is great! I would get it if I didn’t have a ML classic flap already. And yes, my CF has gold hardware (vintage, plated with 24K gold) so I would totally get a RHW one in the future


----------



## zazzle415

buonobi said:


> I've just bought a *2.55 bag with RHW*~love it..
> It's so elegant..!!!!
> Anyone loves RHW too??
> I heard many people love GHW instead..
> Also, GHW always won in "2.55 GHW vs RHW" post !!!



The 2.55 with RHW is going to be my first Chanel purchase. I love how understated and classic it looks at the same time. I get why a lot of people are drawn to GHW though, and the gold really does pop when paired with the 2.55. I had briefly considered the gold, but after trying both on, and RHW is still what makes my heart sing.  It seems more my vibe.


----------



## zazzle415

buonobi said:


> My SA said the price may increase in May/June...take them earlier if you really want!
> One CF + one reissue = perfect



Another price increase?? T_T glad I will be getting my 2.55 next month. I’m looking at a black in the 225 size. Bag twins very soon! How are you liking your new bag? I have a feeling I won’t be able to stop wearing mine.


----------



## buonobi

zazzle415 said:


> Another price increase?? T_T glad I will be getting my 2.55 next month. I’m looking at a black in the 225 size. Bag twins very soon! How are you liking your new bag? I have a feeling I won’t be able to stop wearing mine.



Maybe they won't increase the price.. My SA said they guess so... T_T
I can't stop using it, but u know we still need to rotate bags. lol
Most of my bags are GHW..but 2.55 with RHW is too elegant  match with jeans/dresses perfectly.
225 is really a good size for me, quite roomy IMO. 226 is a bit heavy for me. (my weak neck..)
the aged gold chains of 2.55 are too loud/yellowish on me..(still very pretty!! too poor to get both!)
Bag twins waiting!


----------



## zazzle415

buonobi said:


> Maybe they won't increase the price.. My SA said they guess so... T_T
> I can't stop using it, but u know we still need to rotate bags. lol
> Most of my bags are GHW..but 2.55 with RHW is too elegant  match with jeans/dresses perfectly.
> 225 is really a good size for me, quite roomy IMO. 226 is a bit heavy for me. (my weak neck..)
> the aged gold chains of 2.55 are too loud/yellowish on me..(still very pretty!! too poor to get both!)
> Bag twins waiting!



Thanks for the mini review and for sharing a pic! Your bag looks so beautiful, and  love how versatile it is. I’m even more excited now to finally get mine. 2 more weeks


----------



## nicole0612

I absolutely love the 225 also. The size is perfect, it’s so light to carry but fits more than M/L CF due to being less structured. I stopped wearing mine for quite awhile and brought it out about 2 weeks ago and have now been using it every day! I forgot that it transitions so well from work, to shopping, to dinner, to the park with my little one.


----------



## graci3

Mgallows said:


> Thanks! I have noticed that creasing/wrinkling occurs very quickly around the area where the flap opens in the Lambskin minis. Does the wrinkling get worse every time you open the bag, essentially? And does anyone have any experience with their caviar forming a patina? I've heard that caviar can get glossier and start to look more like the Lambskin with use due to the transfer of the natural oils from your hands. In an ideal world, I could keep this little beauty for 15 years and pass on to my daughter. I'm not one to sell bags. Once I make the decision to buy them, they are mine forever! (muahahahaha!)



Reply to an old post but in case anyone else was wondering..

I just bought a preloved mini and it’s very well taken care of. Actually it doesn’t have much creasing where it opens. The noticeable creasing is in the side panels. If this would bother you, maybe go with caviar.


----------



## zazzle415

Exploring Paris today. She was lovely company


----------



## Bags_4_life

steph22 said:


> Laura Whitmore
> 
> View attachment 4410707



Is Laura Whitmore’s bag genuine? I’ve never seen anything genuine with reissue and cc’s before.


----------



## Superbe

Bags_4_life said:


> Is Laura Whitmore’s bag genuine? I’ve never seen anything genuine with reissue and cc’s before.



Me neither! I think someone posted similar bag a few months ago and thought it was an obvious fake/a joke


----------



## zazzle415

buonobi said:


> I can't stop using it, but u know we still need to rotate bags. lol



This is me right nowww @buonobi. I've been using her since I purchased on Wednesday and the leather has definitely softened up. She's settling in. ^_^ I can't really tell through your picture, but is the base of your 2.55 flat or did you keep it pointed/bowed?


----------



## buonobi

zazzle415 said:


> This is me right nowww @buonobi. I've been using her since I purchased on Wednesday and the leather has definitely softened up. She's settling in. ^_^ I can't really tell through your picture, but is the base of your 2.55 flat or did you keep it pointed/bowed?



i’m trying to make her base more flat but she looks good.
I let her keep the base flat and put inside the box.(rainy days!!)
How’s your base??


----------



## zazzle415

@buonobi, kinda digging the bowed/pointy base right now. It’s been great for travel since she seems very secure and flat against my body when I wear her double chained or as a shoulder carry. May change my mind once I get home and try the fly base. 

Thanks!  Hope the sun comes out and you can use her soon! It’s drizzling on and off while on holiday, so hoping the weather gets better and I too can bring her out again.


----------



## Mgallows

Ladies! Do we know if Chanel is having a sale this spring/summer? I know last year there was talk of the sales ending. Does anyone know this to be true or if there is one coming up?


----------



## Charlotte20

Hi
What are your experiences, if any, with Boutiqi Bags uk?
Mine so far was Excellent. 
I just wondered why there are no (or really few) reviews around or generel comments about them when I google...
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Charlotte20

Charlotte20 said:


> Hi
> What are your experiences, if any, with Boutiqi Bags uk?
> Mine so far was Excellent.
> I just wondered why there are no (or really few) reviews around or generel comments about them when I google...
> Thank you in advance!



Please let me know if I’m posting this in the wrong thread  Thank you.


----------



## caglape

Hi Chanel lovers i recently got a double flap chanel from a reputable online seller but the cc lock is tarnished so now i’m not sure if i should keep it. I have new and vintage Chanels none has tarnishing so not sure now could this be a fake bag?


----------



## Bee-bee

Hi ladies! I’m new here , but definitely feels like right place to be! I need help with choosing size of Chanel business affinity! Where best to post pictures to get your expert opinions?!


----------



## nicole0612

Bee-bee said:


> Hi ladies! I’m new here , but definitely feels like right place to be! I need help with choosing size of Chanel business affinity! Where best to post pictures to get your expert opinions?!



Hi, I don’t think this thread is very active. I would search for the thread dedicated to the business affinity and pose the question there. Good luck!


----------



## TChip5

pvkatchung said:


> I'm curious what people's thoughts are regarding Chanel launching their own monogram fabric (coated canvas) handbags.  I just read about it on the blog and have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-monogram-logo-fabric-bags/


Yuck!


----------



## umamanikam

Which bag is with Kimberley garnier in #3183.


----------



## Melissa Ann

To sell or not to sell black caviar kelly vintage?

For selling:
I don’t use it more than once a year.
It is not stored well where it is now.
Could buy something else.

For keeping:
Don’t need the $
Harder and harder to find them
Still in excellent shape and can always sell.


----------



## daisychainz

Melissa Ann said:


> To sell or not to sell black caviar kelly vintage?
> 
> For selling:
> I don’t use it more than once a year.
> It is not stored well where it is now.
> Could buy something else.
> 
> For keeping:
> Don’t need the $
> Harder and harder to find them
> Still in excellent shape and can always sell.


I have one also and I just looked at it last night and went.. yes, you might be next to leave!! Mine is caviar too. Today's shoppers want crossbody straps and smaller bags. Mine has no crossbody strap and I bet yours doesn't either. That limits its function and also its resale value. Someone could buy the trendy or the coco handle instead for the same, or a little higher. Mine is also a bit heavy because of the caviar. I am very hesitant to let it go, but I think the funds would go towards something better and more useful. For me, probably something smaller and crossbody. It's a gorgeous item to own, but I think as time goes on it will just get less popular and less resale. I think I will let it go closer to the holidays though, when I will likely get a bit more for it. My thoughts!!


----------



## tutu2008

In case you didn’t hear yet, Chanel boutiques started their private sale yesterday. Neiman Marcus also has select Chanel shoes on sale. I scored a couple sandals at 40% off.


----------



## Tinder

tutu2008 said:


> In case you didn’t hear yet, Chanel boutiques started their private sale yesterday. Neiman Marcus also has select Chanel shoes on sale. I scored a couple sandals at 40% off.


Nice! Can I ask what you got?  
40% off is a great deal and for sandals that you can start wearing now too!


----------



## tutu2008

Tinder said:


> Nice! Can I ask what you got?
> 40% off is a great deal and for sandals that you can start wearing now too!


These sandals. They had many other shoes but not in my size. I was not interested in the jewelry or the RTW they had on sale.


----------



## Tinder

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4441216
> View attachment 4441217
> 
> These sandals. They had many other shoes but not in my size. I was not interested in the jewelry or the RTW they had on sale.


Oh Wow! I love them, especially the black strappy one. I went as well and scored a similar black strappy one but more casual with a wooden sole. Also got myself black on black cap toe pumps with chain detail for work. I'll try and post pictures later. Thanks for sharing! Excited to see if others share their purchases.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Happened to see this bag in store, of course I bought it. :0 I hadn’t seen a 2.55 mini. And it’s calfskin, which is durable (minus the painting). I love gold so this was hard to pass up. It fit more than the boy mini size.


----------



## minababe

can you help me read the data Code?

369110


----------



## nicole0612

minababe said:


> can you help me read the data Code?
> 
> 369110


I think you are missing a number, unless it starts with a 0 and you didn’t copy that over. Most likely it is a vintage bag from the first years of serial numbers, depending on if the 1st number is a 0 or a 3, but we will need the whole number to be sure.


----------



## minababe

nicole0612 said:


> I think you are missing a number, unless it starts with a 0 and you didn’t copy that over. Most likely it is a vintage bag from the first years of serial numbers, depending on if the 1st number is a 0 or a 3, but we will need the whole number to be sure.


hmm so there are no data codes with just 6 numbers?


----------



## Candy_landy

Girls, hello!
Maybe someone can tell me, why my camellia brooch haven’t got any numbers and letters (year and collection)? I bought it in the official boutique 5 years ago .


----------



## Tuned83

The mark up on this bag is next level....


----------



## Shorty2cute

Tuned83 said:


> The mark up on this bag is next level....
> 
> View attachment 4469888


Thats ridiculous


----------



## Tuned83

Shorty2cute said:


> Thats ridiculous


It's just mad for a 2 year old mini!?!!


----------



## JoeyLouis

When does the next collection launch? I’m so bored.


----------



## minababe

are the medium chains Shorter than at the the small ones?
I tried on a double flap in medium size and wondered how short the chain was.around 48 cm / 18 Inches short. is this normal for the classic flaps?


----------



## keiloj

Hi all! I have a vintage lambskin Chanel M/L classic flap in black that I'd like to take back to Chanel for some treatments/spa. There are some scuffs on the corner of the bag and overall could use some pampering! Does anyone know roughly how much this costs if I were to take it to a Chanel store, and how long it takes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

keiloj said:


> Hi all! I have a vintage lambskin Chanel M/L classic flap in black that I'd like to take back to Chanel for some treatments/spa. There are some scuffs on the corner of the bag and overall could use some pampering! Does anyone know roughly how much this costs if I were to take it to a Chanel store, and how long it takes? Thanks in advance!


Hello, Chanel no longer services bags that are older than five years old. You can send it to an outside spa service such as a Leather Surgeons. You can find their website online, send them some photos and what you would like done and they will email you back with a quote.


----------



## keiloj

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, Chanel no longer services bags that are older than five years old. You can send it to an outside spa service such as a Leather Surgeons. You can find their website online, send them some photos and what you would like done and they will email you back with a quote.


Bummer but thanks so much! Have you personally dealt with Leather Surgeons? What're your experiences w them?


----------



## nicole0612

keiloj said:


> Bummer but thanks so much! Have you personally dealt with Leather Surgeons? What're your experiences w them?


I think people have had mixed experiences but mostly good on the balance, if you search for them on this site you’ll find a thread about experiences and reviews.


----------



## Naminami

Dearest chanel lovers,
Is it peeling off? Or normal?
If yes, is anything i can do for fix this?
Or just straight to the store to repair?

This is caviar leather #27, using this 3 times. Actually, I love this caviar quality. puffy, not too shiny. until i saw this 

Thanks in any advice :*


----------



## sabs002

Hi there ,
Sorry if this is an in appropriate question for this thread but wasn't sure exactly where to post. Im interested in buying a pre-loved Chanel boy but am so cautious about the super fakes. Any recommendations or personal experiences for good online used bags? Many thanks in advance
Vanessa


----------



## missruby1792

Went to Chanel New Bond Street today, BAD EXPERIENCE! it's putting me off from buying Chanel, anytime soon.  they skipped us more than 2x tsk.


----------



## Lemonmint

missruby1792 said:


> Went to Chanel New Bond Street today, BAD EXPERIENCE! it's putting me off from buying Chanel, anytime soon.  they skipped us more than 2x tsk.


Sorry to hear that.  Can you tell us what happened?


----------



## Bags_4_life

steph22 said:


> Amber Turner
> View attachment 4500636


Is this real? The cc’s look wrong and quite a few Uk reality celebs often wear fakes.


----------



## soleparadox

missruby1792 said:


> Went to Chanel New Bond Street today, BAD EXPERIENCE! it's putting me off from buying Chanel, anytime soon.  they skipped us more than 2x tsk.


I went to London last year and just this year to most of the Chanel boutiques...
Both times were horrible experiences 
The only reason why I can put up with it is for cost savings


----------



## missruby1792

Lemonmint said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Can you tell us what happened?



So first, I went there around 12. 30-12.45 upon arriving this male SA took my name and put it down in his iPad. He said waiting time is 20 minutes. It was okay. Me and my partner were willing to wait 20 minutes because I have every intention of buying a Chanel bag that I saw on their display - - which I have been searching for a while. You know how hard it is to find the right bag. . So we waited. We saw a couple coming in a few minutes after us. Now this is where it gets interesting.. the Male  SA (who took our names) was already ushering them to another SA  who just finished a customer. The couple only waited 5-10 minutes after they walk in to be served. We let it slide because I was determined to get that bag. More than 20 minutes past, another lady came in.. And AGAIN. She was entertained first by the male SA. Now we where waiting more than 30 minutes now. I decided to just slowly walk out. I am not having it being passed by twice. I didn't believe at first that Chanel SAs can be discriminating by looks but ly experience proved otherwise. So disheartened by Chanel


----------



## Chubbychickens

Hi All,  

Do any of you know if this comes in other colors?

TIA


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Has anyone purchased a bag from the boutique with a missing authenticity card? I just got home with a chanel tote that is missing it. Just wondering what to do.


----------



## Frillylily

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Has anyone purchased a bag from the boutique with a missing authenticity card? I just got home with a chanel tote that is missing it. Just wondering what to do.


I would call the boutique immediately!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Frillylily said:


> I would call the boutique immediately!


Hey! I did and they couldn’t find the card. They assured me that it shouldn’t cause any issues for me and no other stores have the bag. It was a tote in caviar. I decided to exchange for a smooth calfskin that did have the authenticity card. I wanted caviar for the durability but I do prefer smooth for aesthetics so it was fine for me to exchange. Thanks for the suggestion! I just felt like maybe it was a used bag someone returned since I also found what appeared to be crumbs inside when I was using my phone flashlight to try to see if the card was hiding from Me.


----------



## Frillylily

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Hey! I did and they couldn’t find the card. They assured me that it shouldn’t cause any issues for me and no other stores have the bag. It was a tote in caviar. I decided to exchange for a smooth calfskin that did have the authenticity card. I wanted caviar for the durability but I do prefer smooth for aesthetics so it was fine for me to exchange. Thanks for the suggestion! I just felt like maybe it was a used bag someone returned since I also found what appeared to be crumbs inside when I was using my phone flashlight to try to see if the card was hiding from Me.


You were smart! They do sell bags that were used and returned! The identical thing happened to me with a LV bag and then my s.a. gets an attitude!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Frillylily said:


> You were smart! They do sell bags that were used and returned! The identical thing happened to me with a LV bag and then my s.a. gets an attitude!


That’s terrible! I felt the entire situation should was disappointing but oh well. The SAs should be very apologetic in the situation.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

How do you guys clean your Chanel Gabrielle bag?
my beige black bag looks so dirty now lol


----------



## PurseGalUVA

That's crazy! I can't believe they would sell an already used bag...I feel like you should get a discount if you buy one of those haha


Frillylily said:


> You were smart! They do sell bags that were used and returned! The identical thing happened to me with a LV bag and then my s.a. gets an attitude!


----------



## JeanGranger

Chanel 
-Crossbody
-CC logo on the bottom left 
-Adjustable leather strap
-Zip top close

From the description anyone know the name of this Chanel bag? TIA xoxo


----------



## Possum

Mai1981 said:


> Chanel
> -Crossbody
> -CC logo on the bottom left
> -Adjustable leather strap
> -Zip top close
> 
> From the description anyone know the name of this Chanel bag? TIA xoxo


Cambon Camera Bag? It's a vintage series and I'm not sure that the strap is adjustable.


----------



## JeanGranger

Possum said:


> Cambon Camera Bag? It's a vintage series and I'm not sure that the strap is adjustable.







It’s this one. From couple season back. 
Now my question is what is the name of this bag?

My guess is this model is not available anymore? Does anyone know if Chanel have similar style to this one? For me it look like what I need right now. Crossbody bag for our going on weekend. TIA


----------



## Lake4

Dear wonderful people of Purse Forum kindly help me decide between the small metallic teal coco handle or the small pink LeBoy. I love color and I am make any color work. Which one is a better investment. Your suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Lake4 said:


> Dear wonderful people of Purse Forum kindly help me decide between the small metallic teal coco handle or the small pink LeBoy. I love color and I am make any color work. Which one is a better investment. Your suggestions are much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530827


Pink!


----------



## Abba13

Tina_Bina said:


> Pink!





Lake4 said:


> Dear wonderful people of Purse Forum kindly help me decide between the small metallic teal coco handle or the small pink LeBoy. I love color and I am make any color work. Which one is a better investment. Your suggestions are much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530827


I would choose the pink.


----------



## BlingItOn

Lake4 said:


> Dear wonderful people of Purse Forum kindly help me decide between the small metallic teal coco handle or the small pink LeBoy. I love color and I am make any color work. Which one is a better investment. Your suggestions are much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530827



Another vote for the pink!


----------



## Summersplash

Anyone here not as attracted to 19k collection? I had high hopes for this season being the last of Karl’s. But when I saw the actual collection in store, they’re not as beautiful or stunning as I expected. There are too many pink or purple pieces,  and I’m not very convinced of the new Chanel 19 bag. Felt kind of disappointed and probably will wait for the next  season cruise collection...


----------



## jennnzy1

Does anyone know the season/collection of this coin purse, in LGHW?


----------



## KensingtonUK

This picture was recently shared from a store on another thread however can’t seem to find any info on it. Has anyone seen this bag in person or in store recently?


----------



## nuf

Hi guys, can someone of you tell me how heavy maxi double flap is? I am experienced to use both single flap and double flap jumbos for my everyday work use and I am afraid that maxi would be way heavier. Thanks for any help


----------



## Daisyslove

Need some advice ladies! I purchased the Neo Executive bag from out of state thinking it would be all black leather caviar, but turns out it’s part leather part suede/nubuck?  If you have this bag please let me know your experience with it and if I should keep it. Got it for $3,600 and for some reason I got lucky and didn’t get charge for tax.  Would hate to return it and regret it later because my mind was set on all leather.


----------



## Luxnoobie

Hi guys

I have a question about the reissue. Did Chanel ever make a 2.55 reissue in 2010A in lambskin dark red? I can’t find anywhere on the internet that says they did. It says they only made reissue in distressed aged calfskin. Is that true? I have a 2010A dark red here in lambskin. I want to know if it’s real. Pls help me

Thanks


----------



## IzzaGee

Just sharing the looks I absolutely loved for SS20 ♡
I am smitten with the trendy cc looking bag (not pictured here) and the crossbody quilted leather bags in black and gray as below.
Virginia did not disappoint imo!







From vogue.com


----------



## daisychainz

Can someone please tell me if hats and accessories come with authenticity cards?


----------



## nicole0612

daisychainz said:


> Can someone please tell me if hats and accessories come with authenticity cards?


Nope.


----------



## Astrich

I purchased a belt bag last week at the SF store in California. They didn’t have the bag, so they shipped it from the Beverly Hills store. My question is did I receive the right bag? I feel it isn’t the same as the online photos, but the associate says it’s the same. I expected more of a textured leather and mine looks so smooth. Is it my imagination or does it look different??

Metallic Aged Calfskin & Gold-Tone Metal Waist Bag
Ref.  AS0814 B00838 94305

*My Bag:*


*
Bag I ordered at the store using the reference number from the Chanel Website* 







Ref.  AS0814 B00838 94305


----------



## Luxlynx

It it a big bag i take home today!


----------



## Ringoroll

Astrich said:


> I purchased a belt bag last week at the SF store in California. They didn’t have the bag, so they shipped it from the Beverly Hills store. My question is did I receive the right bag? I feel it isn’t the same as the online photos, but the associate says it’s the same. I expected more of a textured leather and mine looks so smooth. Is it my imagination or does it look different??
> 
> Metallic Aged Calfskin & Gold-Tone Metal Waist Bag
> Ref.  AS0814 B00838 94305
> 
> *My Bag:*
> View attachment 4562552
> 
> *
> Bag I ordered at the store using the reference number from the Chanel Website*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562553
> View attachment 4562554
> View attachment 4562555
> 
> 
> Ref.  AS0814 B00838 94305


It looks different to me. Obviously much shinier and a richer black in the online photo.
Maybe order a second one from another store just to compare and return the one you like least?


----------



## DTTV

Hi! This is regarding jewelry tags. I was shopping on FP and noticed some jewelry has a letter INFRONT on the number.

Example:* F13* CC V -- on the jewelry stamp. 
I have also seen  *A11* CC P

Does anyone know what these letters stand for? So far I have seen F, B, and A infant of the number. Thank you!


----------



## LemonDrop

hi I am brand spanking new to Chanel.  I am trying to learn and research but this brand seems a bit overwhelming. Can anyone recommend a thread or website YouTuber that sort of breaks it down so I can begin to understand the terms, bags, codes and materials.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I have a giftcard that I’ve been trying to use at Chanel but haven’t had any luck. With the price increase looming upon us, I don’t think there is anything that’s really worth the price that they are asking for. Is there a way or a place where I can sell the giftcard? Thank you!!


----------



## whiteswan1010

nuf said:


> Hi guys, can someone of you tell me how heavy maxi double flap is? I am experienced to use both single flap and double flap jumbos for my everyday work use and I am afraid that maxi would be way heavier. Thanks for any help


@nuf  It's almost the same weight as the double flap jumbo. The maxi chain is a bit shorter so it evens out the larger size bag. Personally I cannot tell the difference.  It's a beautiful bag with alot of presence in a good way.  Enjoy!


----------



## Frillylily

jennnzy1 said:


> Does anyone know the season/collection of this coin purse, in LGHW?



They get re-released. periodically.


----------



## KDiggs

The coco pleats drawstring bag has nearly no conversation on here. I'm wondering why, as I can't find it often.


----------



## ladybug333

KensingtonUK said:


> This picture was recently shared from a store on another thread however can’t seem to find any info on it. Has anyone seen this bag in person or in store recently?


Yes! I just bought this bag in red. It’s the “easy carry flap.”


----------



## anvitamehra

Hey fellow purse forumers! Was just wondering if the chanel prices went up in London? I have been been told that they have but dont see it online somewhere.


----------



## JenJBS

missruby1792 said:


> So first, I went there around 12. 30-12.45 upon arriving this male SA took my name and put it down in his iPad. He said waiting time is 20 minutes. It was okay. Me and my partner were willing to wait 20 minutes because I have every intention of buying a Chanel bag that I saw on their display - - which I have been searching for a while. You know how hard it is to find the right bag. . So we waited. We saw a couple coming in a few minutes after us. Now this is where it gets interesting.. the Male  SA (who took our names) was already ushering them to another SA  who just finished a customer. The couple only waited 5-10 minutes after they walk in to be served. We let it slide because I was determined to get that bag. More than 20 minutes past, another lady came in.. And AGAIN. She was entertained first by the male SA. Now we where waiting more than 30 minutes now. I decided to just slowly walk out. I am not having it being passed by twice. I didn't believe at first that Chanel SAs can be discriminating by looks but ly experience proved otherwise. So disheartened by Chanel



So sorry for the bad experience.

I have heard some people make appointments with the SA. Is it possible those people had appointments? Or was it pretty clear they were just walk ins? And even if then the SA could have clarified it would be at least 20 minutes because they were expecting customers with appointments.


----------



## cat1967

missruby1792 said:


> So first, I went there around 12. 30-12.45 upon arriving this male SA took my name and put it down in his iPad. He said waiting time is 20 minutes. It was okay. Me and my partner were willing to wait 20 minutes because I have every intention of buying a Chanel bag that I saw on their display - - which I have been searching for a while. You know how hard it is to find the right bag. . So we waited. We saw a couple coming in a few minutes after us. Now this is where it gets interesting.. the Male  SA (who took our names) was already ushering them to another SA  who just finished a customer. The couple only waited 5-10 minutes after they walk in to be served. We let it slide because I was determined to get that bag. More than 20 minutes past, another lady came in.. And AGAIN. She was entertained first by the male SA. Now we where waiting more than 30 minutes now. I decided to just slowly walk out. I am not having it being passed by twice. I didn't believe at first that Chanel SAs can be discriminating by looks but ly experience proved otherwise. So disheartened by Chanel


Same thing happened to my in Paris, Rue Gambon.  Me and my husband waited and waited and waited, people coming in and getting served and us just waiting.  Well eventually after more than 30 minutes we were served but the SA seemed in a rush.  Anyway, I didn't buy the bag I wanted because they didn't have it but I didn't enjoy the experience of being in there either.  However, I was very well served at Chanel Galeries Lafayette.  The SA was very very helpful and although they didn't have the specific bag and even though I said I wanted only that one bag, she showed me some similar ones although she knew I wasn't going to buy them.  Now, that I call professionalism!!!  She even gave me her business card in case I decided to buy one of the bags she showed me and I wanted her to keep it for me.


----------



## Panlove

Just FYI for those of you who shop at the Chanel boutique in the Neiman Marcus at the Topanga/Westfield mall in Southern California - the Chanel boutique is closed.  I was shopping and noticed the store is blocked off.  I asked and was told the Chanel boutique is now closed at this location.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Daisyslove said:


> View attachment 4551289
> View attachment 4551288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some advice ladies! I purchased the Neo Executive bag from out of state thinking it would be all black leather caviar, but turns out it’s part leather part suede/nubuck?  If you have this bag please let me know your experience with it and if I should keep it. Got it for $3,600 and for some reason I got lucky and didn’t get charge for tax.  Would hate to return it and regret it later because my mind was set on all leather.



Hallo! Your bag looks so elegant! I didn't know this model and just love it! I wouldn't worry if I were you as Chanel uses first quality leather, anyway. Bye!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Summersplash said:


> Anyone here not as attracted to 19k collection? I had high hopes for this season being the last of Karl’s. But when I saw the actual collection in store, they’re not as beautiful or stunning as I expected. There are too many pink or purple pieces,  and I’m not very convinced of the new Chanel 19 bag. Felt kind of disappointed and probably will wait for the next  season cruise collection...


Well, I am using the new Chanel 19 and it is quite handy. Beige. It goes well with any outfit and any occasion.


----------



## KDiggs

So random, but I noticed a ton of Chanel out lately. Lots of boy bags which I know are popular. How many bags do you usually think are fake? I feel a lot of the key chains etc. are fake but I'm noticing more ready-to-wear and bags.


----------



## sabs002

cat1967 said:


> Same thing happened to my in Paris, Rue Gambon.  Me and my husband waited and waited and waited, people coming in and getting served and us just waiting.  Well eventually after more than 30 minutes we were served but the SA seemed in a rush.  Anyway, I didn't buy the bag I wanted because they didn't have it but I didn't enjoy the experience of being in there either.  However, I was very well served at Chanel Galeries Lafayette.  The SA was very very helpful and although they didn't have the specific bag and even though I said I wanted only that one bag, she showed me some similar ones although she knew I wasn't going to buy them.  Now, that I call professionalism!!!  She even gave me her business card in case I decided to buy one of the bags she showed me and I wanted her to keep it for me.


That is so disappointing and frustrating. I have had similar experiences with Chanel SA's. They almost seem to look down on you - or treat you as they are doing you a favour by serving you. The last one I saw at Chanel in Sydney city was so rude to me that I walked out whilst she was looking for a bag with another hardware colour. I had the intention of purchasing that day but she put me off.


----------



## jwells79

Panlove said:


> Just FYI for those of you who shop at the Chanel boutique in the Neiman Marcus at the Topanga/Westfield mall in Southern California - the Chanel boutique is closed.  I was shopping and noticed the store is blocked off.  I asked and was told the Chanel boutique is now closed at this location.


Yes, I went to that location late November and was told by a SA that Chanel will be limiting the numbers of boutique they have within other stores.  I'm not sure if that's one of many other closures to come but I enjoyed going to that store.  Now, my closest Chanel is in Rodeo Drive which gets very busy on weekends and there would be lines outside the store.  Additionally, the SAs at this location is either a hit or miss.  Some are friendly but most don't want to take their time to help.  It's a little disappointing since I love the brand.


----------



## ss_xxx

Hi , Does anyone know when the first chanel boy bags were sold ? 
I've come across a 13 series for sale in black caviar leather with brushed gold hardware. Hologram reads 13947550 which would place the bag between 2009-2010? Were boy bags being sold at that time ?
would appreciate if anyone can help


----------



## JoeyLouis

The answer to my tiny purse ProbZ. Out Feb 14.


----------



## CM SF

What is the retail price of Deauville canvas drawstring bucket bag, not backpack?
 Thanks!


----------



## topglamchic

Any idea what season the trendy cc came out in yellow?  
TIA


----------



## jks3

Does anyone have any idea what collection this Chanel jacket is from? Pink, black, white and grey tweed. Zip front. Crown CC buttons and camellia silk lining? Thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

jks3 said:


> View attachment 4669448
> View attachment 4669449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what collection this Chanel jacket is from? Pink, black, white and grey tweed. Zip front. Crown CC buttons and camellia silk lining? Thank you!!



Hello, the 08A at the top of the tag means Fall 2008.


----------



## jks3

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, the 08A at the top of the tag means Fall 2008.


Thank you so much!


----------



## imbaghappy

I've only been to Chanel stores here in Asia and I haven't had a bad experience and I've always been attended to immediately. Did not buy anything, though. Still, I don't know why I still get intimidated going into a store for fear of being treated differently... when we all know for a fact we have every right to be there and be attended to. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

topglamchic said:


> Any idea what season the trendy cc came out in yellow?
> TIA


I saw it in soho in January, I believe it came out in 2018 for spring and again for 2020 spring.


----------



## topglamchic

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I saw it in soho in January, I believe it came out in 2018 for spring and again for 2020 spring.


Thank you, it is in Soho!!!!


----------



## dioremi

Does the classic flap range come in light gold hardware, or only yellow gold? Thank you!


----------



## e_hou2

Hi, what is the difference between Chanel matelasse double flap and a classic? Thanks!


----------



## e_hou2

dioremi said:


> Does the classic flap range come in light gold hardware, or only yellow gold? Thank you!




They can also use a champagne gold, which is lighter than regular gold.


----------



## Cool Gal

e_hou2 said:


> They can also use a champagne gold, which is lighter than regular gold.


Yes, It's so true!


----------



## ncabahug

Two questions:
1. During which season/series did the champagne gold classic flaps come out?

2. Could somebody please measure the interior dimensions of the M/L Classic flap? I'm seriously considering returning my beautiful jumbo for an M/L because it's very noticeably heavy even when I have my bare essentials in it (and it's still mostly empty). I really love this bag and I'm not really sure what to do. I just want to know if my stuff can fit in an M/L.


----------



## ItzLolliBe

Lake4 said:


> Dear wonderful people of Purse Forum kindly help me decide between the small metallic teal coco handle or the small pink LeBoy. I love color and I am make any color work. Which one is a better investment. Your suggestions are much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530827



Pink!!!!


----------



## ItzLolliBe

missruby1792 said:


> So first, I went there around 12. 30-12.45 upon arriving this male SA took my name and put it down in his iPad. He said waiting time is 20 minutes. It was okay. Me and my partner were willing to wait 20 minutes because I have every intention of buying a Chanel bag that I saw on their display - - which I have been searching for a while. You know how hard it is to find the right bag. . So we waited. We saw a couple coming in a few minutes after us. Now this is where it gets interesting.. the Male  SA (who took our names) was already ushering them to another SA  who just finished a customer. The couple only waited 5-10 minutes after they walk in to be served. We let it slide because I was determined to get that bag. More than 20 minutes past, another lady came in.. And AGAIN. She was entertained first by the male SA. Now we where waiting more than 30 minutes now. I decided to just slowly walk out. I am not having it being passed by twice. I didn't believe at first that Chanel SAs can be discriminating by looks but ly experience proved otherwise. So disheartened by Chanel



I’m so sorry this happened to you. What should have been a fun experience was ruined. ;(  I had a similar experience at Gucci before. No one asked us if my sister and I needed help even though the store was fairly empty. It was funny how when we came back later with bags from other stores, we were immediately helped. . But I hope you don’t give up on buying your dream bag. There are some wonderful SAs out there.  I hope one experience doesn’t turn you away.


----------



## LuxeRox

Hi Everyone

I am interested in the Boy bag. I have a few questions as I am relatively new to the world of Chanel...
Firstly, is the Boy bag classed in the classic/continuous collection-V? Or does it change from each season e.g Cruise, Spring/Summer Act 1? I know there are seasonal colours but does the black change type of leather or hardware?
I am interested in the black quilted calfskin with ruthenium hardware. Is this a hard bag to come by? (I am in the
UK for reference). Also does anyone know roughly the release dates throughout the year for the London Bond Street store and any recommendations of SAs?
Sorry for the questions, and of course in the current climate this information isn't a necessity. It's a nice way to 'escape' at the moment! I hope everyone is keeping safe!

Thanks guys


----------



## bagsandbeach

Hi everyone! 

Hope everyone is doing great!
Does anybody know if a Reissue Mini/224 in Beige is easy to find? Are those seasonal or produced regularly?
Same question about Classic Minis in Beige.

Thanks guys


----------



## April H

mlsv said:


> Has anyone seen or heard anything about Chanel's University bag? Has anyone seen it in person?
> https://www.bragmybag.com/chanel-cc-university-bag/
> I saw it on the bragmybag website but haven't been able to go to a Chanel boutique yet. I'm already in love with it though!
> Photos: courtesy of Bragmybag


I just pre-owner this style


----------



## sssstmayes

Trying to get my hands on the “shopping back”. Does anyone have a sales associate that can help me get this? I am in Utah and we don’t have a Chanel and can’t exactly go to Vegas right now  https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p...ng-bag-mixed-fibers-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## chicklety

Is this normal wear and tear?? Share you thoughts/opinions/comparison pics if you have a tweed....I really want to buy this but is it too worn out and saggy? Should I wait to find another? Is this settling? I love this style though...opinions?


----------



## ItzLolliBe

Quick question: How often does Chanel recycle their color choices?  I know they release variations of colors per season but I’m curious how often they reuse the same shades.


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I managed to order a medium classic flap before the price increase.. which is great!

due to the current times, DHL will take longer to deliver (10 days) and it’s very hot and humid here.. I’m too worried that this would affect the bag in anyway?

crazy right? Can’t help it!

any advice?


----------



## ItzLolliBe

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I managed to order a medium classic flap before the price increase.. which is great!
> 
> due to the current times, DHL will take longer to deliver (10 days) and it’s very hot and humid here.. I’m too worried that this would affect the bag in anyway?
> 
> crazy right? Can’t help it!
> 
> any advice?



Did you order it through a Chanel boutique if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## XCCX

ItzLolliBe said:


> Did you order it through a Chanel boutique if you don’t mind my asking?



Basically yes, through a personal shopper/friend who got it right from the boutique.


----------



## ItzLolliBe

XCCX said:


> Basically yes, through a personal shopper/friend who got it right from the boutique.



Oh, nice. My SA at the boutique isn’t currently selling until they reopen unfortunately.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I managed to order a medium classic flap before the price increase.. which is great!
> 
> due to the current times, DHL will take longer to deliver (10 days) and it’s very hot and humid here.. I’m too worried that this would affect the bag in anyway?
> 
> crazy right? Can’t help it!
> 
> any advice?



Can anyone ease my mind? Lol sorry I’m paranoid!


----------



## simone72

Ladies I got work that some boutiques reopened yesterday in New York Costa Mesa and Chicago 
I was told by a SA from Chanel at Bal Harbour although Florida not open yet


----------



## nashpoo

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I managed to order a medium classic flap before the price increase.. which is great!
> 
> due to the current times, DHL will take longer to deliver (10 days) and it’s very hot and humid here.. I’m too worried that this would affect the bag in anyway?
> 
> crazy right? Can’t help it!
> 
> any advice?


Can I ask where it's shipping film and where you're located?


----------



## XCCX

nashpoo said:


> Can I ask where it's shipping film and where you're located?[





nashpoo said:


> Can I ask where it's shipping film and where you're located?



Dubai to a different city not so far but the delays are exceptional during these times..


----------



## nashpoo

XCCX said:


> Dubai to a different city not so far but the delays are exceptional during these times..


Oh wow!! Fingers crossed it'll arrive in perfect  condition. I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## XCCX

nashpoo said:


> Oh wow!! Fingers crossed it'll arrive in perfect  condition. I'm sure it'll be fine



Thank you so much!


----------



## ConsciFashion

Wrote something musing over the difference in price increase across Chanel bags and the fact that the Boy bag had the lowest one. Wondering if it's on the way out? I love the Boy Bag's design but just always wondered how long it will be around. 

Do have a look and let me know what you think. Want to know more views. 

https://www.consciousfashion.in/2020/05/the-chanel-boy-is-dead.html


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ConsciFashion said:


> Wrote something musing over the difference in price increase across Chanel bags and the fact that the Boy bag had the lowest one. Wondering if it's on the way out? I love the Boy Bag's design but just always wondered how long it will be around.
> 
> Do have a look and let me know what you think. Want to know more views.
> 
> https://www.consciousfashion.in/2020/05/the-chanel-boy-is-dead.html


I noticed a few items that didn't get a huge increase, like the gabby, which I'd personally lump in with the boy in terms of maybe-in maybe-out. It might actually make the boy more attractive to some buyers because the lower price makes it the better bargain compared to the classic flaps. I'd definitely say it's an indicator of less interest in that model overall or declining sales for it.


----------



## ConsciFashion

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I noticed a few items that didn't get a huge increase, like the gabby, which I'd personally lump in with the boy in terms of maybe-in maybe-out. It might actually make the boy more attractive to some buyers because the lower price makes it the better bargain compared to the classic flaps. I'd definitely say it's an indicator of less interest in that model overall or declining sales for it.


Yep. Makes sense. Maybe they're trying to leave around two affordable options so sales don't drop drastically while still retaining that air of unattainability around their flagship pieces? But yes agree with you. Shows a stratification between the products.


----------



## HKsai

I’m looking to add a Chanel mini in caviar. My understanding is that they don’t currently make caviar for black mini. I’m wonder where I can reference the current seasonal color for flap bags. Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Does anyone own this bag here?


----------



## Roie55

I have been stalking a Chanel on yoogies closet. I sent them a question and with their reply they sent me a 'discount code' for the purchase. I went in the next day to pull the trigger and it was sold. Im gutted, ( heartbroken)
Upside (is there and upside?) i have time to save more money to buy a better one? maybe. Still gutted.


----------



## T20

Good evening all hope your are having a lovely day.
I came across a Chanel mini square in fashionphile ! All my previous purchases from the boutique nothing online and am so hesitate shall I trust fashionphile that it would be authentic ? It’s new never worn 

sorry for troubling
Thank you


----------



## OCMomof3

T20 said:


> Good evening all hope your are having a lovely day.
> I came across a Chanel mini square in fashionphile ! All my previous purchases from the boutique nothing online and am so hesitate shall I trust fashionphile that it would be authentic ? It’s new never worn
> 
> sorry for troubling
> Thank you


I have had multiple experiences with FP, all positive.  I would not be concerned about authenticity with them.  You can always get an independent authenticator if concerned.  FP has a generous return policy as well. I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## curatedcloset

Hi lovelies. I purchased a  lambskin mini with what looks to be shiny ruthenium hardware from the eBay seller Brandoff (I think they have stores across Asia). Based on the serial number, it was a 2016 bag.









						CHANEL Mini Matelasse CC chain crossbody shoulder bag A35200 lambskin Black SHW  | eBay
					

ColorBlack SHW. Shoulder strap:108cm(42.5"). Strap drop:52cm(20.4"). Pocket>Outside/Open x 1 >Inside/Open x 1/Zipper x 1. Pre-owned used bag ingood condition.  /A few slight dent. ScratchesUnnoticeable scratches.



					www.ebay.com
				




The lambskin is not as soft as my other bags. I read somewhere that the lambskin from the 2016/2017 Pre-Fall collection is a little more durable than other collections.  Is anyone familiar with the lambskin on these bags? I'm a little concerned because the leather is not as delicate as my other lambskin Chanels.

Thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Does anyone know why the Chanel website (EU) isn't updating? It's been the same items since last autumn, if I remember correctly.


----------



## vastare

Anyone knows a SA from Chanel located inside Neiman Marcus in Short hills mall in NJ. I want to buy a red grained calf skin card case which has camellia flower motif. I have gift card in NM so want to buy from there. If anyone who can share their contact info of SA from short hills NJ mall, I really appreciate it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kiakaha

Hi All,
I just bought a classic medium flap (caviar, ghw). I have a similar WOC which I love and use all the time but I’m having doubts how much use I’d get out of the classic. I’m within my return period. I always wanted one but now think perhaps I should rethink and get a different bag. Money is tight for me- this was a 40th self gift and also in memory of my mum and aunt. I don’t know if a nice watch may be better??? How much wear do you get out of your flap bags and how often/ wear do you wear them please?  Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Kiakaha

Kiakaha said:


> Hi All,
> I just bought a classic medium flap (caviar, ghw). I have a similar WOC which I love and use all the time but I’m having doubts how much use I’d get out of the classic. I’m within my return period. I always wanted one but now think perhaps I should rethink and get a different bag. Money is tight for me- this was a 40th self gift and also in memory of my mum and aunt. I don’t know if a nice watch may be better??? How much wear do you get out of your flap bags and how often/ wear do you wear them please?  Thank you for any advice!


Plus the prices are going up and it’s an investment whereas a watch or similar will decline in value?


----------



## Kiakaha

Roie55 said:


> I have been stalking a Chanel on yoogies closet. I sent them a question and with their reply they sent me a 'discount code' for the purchase. I went in the next day to pull the trigger and it was sold. Im gutted, ( heartbroken)
> Upside (is there and upside?) i have time to save more money to buy a better one? maybe. Still gutted.


So sorry to hear!  Yes, save and keep looking. You’ll find what you want


----------



## Roie55

Kiakaha said:


> So sorry to hear!  Yes, save and keep looking. You’ll find what you want


worked out - a week later a large black one was available somewhere else. I have snatched it up.


----------



## Gxby

Hiya 

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm not sure if it's worth it's own thread. I came across this bag online from a reputable consignment store and was wondering how much you'd pay for it? It's supposedly from around 1994 according to the serial code inside the bag but doesn't come with an authenticity card or a dustbag and the corners are slightly worn but other than that, it's in excellent condition.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

Gxby said:


> Hiya
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm not sure if it's worth it's own thread. I came across this bag online from a reputable consignment store and was wondering how much you'd pay for it? It's supposedly from around 1994 according to the serial code inside the bag but doesn't come with an authenticity card or a dustbag and the corners are slightly worn but other than that, it's in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4772792


I wouldn’t worry about the dust bag or serial card, more about whether the style and size really speaks to you and works for your needs! Would you really even want a dustbag that is 26 years old?  
Regarding price, there is a huge range. If it is under $600-700 absolutely, that’s less than a wallet and it’s funky and cute. If it’s over $1400-1500, then no for me, because I would rather put that towards a new bag. Somewhere in between and it would just depend on my mood at the time. If it’s in that range (which I would guess it is) and you love it, then sure, go ahead and get it.


----------



## Gxby

nicole0612 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about the dust bag or serial card, more about whether the style and size really speaks to you and works for your needs! Would you really even want a dustbag that is 26 years old?
> Regarding price, there is a huge range. If it is under $600-700 absolutely, that’s less than a wallet and it’s funky and cute. If it’s over $1400-1500, then no for me, because I would rather put that towards a new bag. Somewhere in between and it would just depend on my mood at the time. If it’s in that range (which I would guess it is) and you love it, then sure, go ahead and get it.



Thanks for this! Maybe it's the consignment store markup but it's actually £2199 which is around $2700 . It's my first time buying preloved Chanel so I'm trying to figure out whats worth it and what isn't. Originally I was looking for a vintage small classic flap but came across this and thought it would be a good casual, everyday bag but your estimate has definitely made me rethink it!


----------



## Kiakaha

Gxby said:


> Thanks for this! Maybe it's the consignment store markup but it's actually £2199 which is around $2700 . It's my first time buying preloved Chanel so I'm trying to figure out whats worth it and what isn't. Originally I was looking for a vintage small classic flap but came across this and thought it would be a good casual, everyday bag but your estimate has definitely made me rethink it!


Gosh!  I agree with the above reply completely!  I think that price is excessive but any item is only worth what you (one) is prepared to pay!  Too much for me!  Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

Gxby said:


> Thanks for this! Maybe it's the consignment store markup but it's actually £2199 which is around $2700 . It's my first time buying preloved Chanel so I'm trying to figure out whats worth it and what isn't. Originally I was looking for a vintage small classic flap but came across this and thought it would be a good casual, everyday bag but your estimate has definitely made me rethink it!


I’m glad to help. However, I have definitely paid over the market rate when I really fell in love with something. Just keep in mind that there will be a lot of options in your price range, maybe look for a seasonal flap that you really love. In general, the resale prices are best for very trendy styles (e.g. 19 bag) along with newer or pristine classic flaps; closer to your price objective will be mini flaps, some seasonal flaps, some boys, and vintage classic flaps in OK but not pristine condition; lower still would be less sought-after seasonal bags (usually the best resale value are the ones that “look like” classic flaps) and misc vintage bags. If you tire of this one, be aware you will only be able to sell it for ~1/2 of the purchase price, but if you use it a lot you will more than get your money’s worth! Funky vintage bags are very in style now, but that was not the case in the past and may not be in a few years in the future.


----------



## Hibbah

Any idea about the release date of the new collection?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't understand the use of the micro slgs and mini vanity cases I keep seeing in the recent collections. The newest collection has even more oddball vanity shapes coming. What are these even useful for???? So confused -they don't fit a phone and some can't even fit a small card holder. What goes inside?   It's like $2200 to hold some chapstick and a key?


----------



## ItzLolliBe

Please tell me I’m not the only crazy person who made a little padded cubby for my handbags in my desk drawer at work.   Most specifically for my BA which is now my work bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ItzLolliBe said:


> Please tell me I’m not the only crazy person who made a little padded cubby for my handbags in my desk drawer at work.   Most specifically for my BA which is now my work bag.
> 
> View attachment 4782535


----------



## _kiki119_

I have been on a hunt for a fun color mini/small CF... i have contacted a few SA, i am getting any response or "eagerness" to help.  
I know new season just launch and I am new to Chancel and not VIP... but i feel like i am jumping thru hoops to spend 5K+ 

argh... anyone else is experiencing this?


----------



## nashpoo

_kiki119_ said:


> I have been on a hunt for a fun color mini/small CF... i have contacted a few SA, i am getting any response or "eagerness" to help.
> I know new season just launch and I am new to Chancel and not VIP... but i feel like i am jumping thru hoops to spend 5K+
> 
> argh... anyone else is experiencing this?


Hmm not really. Maybe you just need to find a better sa!! Did you find your mini? My sa has green, turquoise, and a few shades of red in the rectangle mini size if you're interested


----------



## Arienn

Anyone know what this bag is ? The seller doesn’t know the history or where ther serial number would be or if it even has any. Any help would be great ! Thank you


----------



## _kiki119_

nashpoo said:


> Hmm not really. Maybe you just need to find a better sa!! Did you find your mini? My sa has green, turquoise, and a few shades of red in the rectangle mini size if you're interested
> 
> View attachment 4789724


Thank you!!! I ended up getting a small in the color i wanted yesterday with SoHo store.  I think u r right, i just needed a better SA
the turquoise is very pretty


----------



## topglamchic

Any opinions on this zipped coin purse wristlet?  My thought is that I would use this and carry my phone by hand or put my phone in my pocket (as I am carrying fewer things now).


----------



## luxurista

I have a question regarding serial numbers... hopefully it’s ok if I post it here, I didn’t want to make an entire new thread on it lol.

I noticed that the jumbo I just bought is a 26 series... an older 26 series as it starts with 261... and I am wondering if the bags can sit in the boutiques for that long (?) I bought it from a Chanel boutique at NM. It’s a lambskin jumbo, which I know lamb isn’t as popular as caviar so maybe that’s why. Does that happen sometimes? Anyway, here she is for reference.


----------



## pinkorchid20

luxurista said:


> I have a question regarding serial numbers... hopefully it’s ok if I post it here, I didn’t want to make an entire new thread on it lol.
> 
> I noticed that the jumbo I just bought is a 26 series... an older 26 series as it starts with 261... and I am wondering if the bags can sit in the boutiques for that long (?) I bought it from a Chanel boutique at NM. It’s a lambskin jumbo, which I know lamb isn’t as popular as caviar so maybe that’s why. Does that happen sometimes? Anyway, here she is for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4812048


Absolutely possible, yes  My Boutique still keeps bags from 2017 that did not sell. I know that those usually land in the employee sale after a certain amount of years. The only unfortunate thing about it is that they don’t honor the prices from the seasons those bags are from.


----------



## XCCX

Hello Chanel lovers!

I started a page where I share what I love - mainly CHANEL - join me on Instagram  

@theluxeye


----------



## MaggieAnn

Hello to you all!
I could use some advice. I bought a Chanel boy card case about 3 weeks ago. I’ve used it since then almost every day, but was very careful with it. I didn’t throw it around or carry it in the pockets of my denims. And now the leather has started to peel off. I feel like there’s a thin film on the caviar leather that comes off now. You can see those little white spots on the photos. Has anybody seen that before? I haven‘t had those issues before on my caviar pieces. I’m very disappointed about this poor quality...


----------



## thkred

MaggieAnn said:


> Hello to you all!
> I could use some advice. I bought a Chanel boy card case about 3 weeks ago. I’ve used it since then almost every day, but was very careful with it. I didn’t throw it around or carry it in the pockets of my denims. And now the leather has started to peel off. I feel like there’s a thin film on the caviar leather that comes off now. You can see those little white spots on the photos. Has anybody seen that before? I haven‘t had those issues before on my caviar pieces. I’m very disappointed about this poor quality...
> 
> View attachment 4821113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821115


Are you using hand sanitizer and then touching the item?  That can do this.


----------



## fashion5509

I tried on this Chanel bag in white at the boutique over the weekend and loved it so much!  Would love to hear everyone's thoughts on this style and how well it wears!  I know it's a newer bag too


----------



## MaggieAnn

thkred said:


> Are you using hand sanitizer and then touching the item?  That can do this.


No, I’m not... this Peeling started shortly after the purchase. I can’t imagine what I’ve done differently on this piece. As I said, never had this issue before


----------



## thkred

MaggieAnn said:


> No, I’m not... this Peeling started shortly after the purchase. I can’t imagine what I’ve done differently on this piece. As I said, never had this issue before


I would definitely take back to Chanel and see what their thoughts are...that's pretty ridiculous wear for 3 weeks.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Recently bought a Chanel WOC and I really like how its so roomy for a WOC! I think it could pretty much fit almost as much stuff as the mini. I managed to get my phone, small sanitiser, sunglasses, keys and a coin purse inside with no issues. I definitely see myself buying either more WOCs or maybe bigger bags (medium/jumbo) - not really the minis or the smalls since they are pretty similar in proportions!


----------



## MaggieAnn

thkred said:


> I would definitely take back to Chanel and see what their thoughts are...that's pretty ridiculous wear for 3 weeks.


Thank you! I definitely will! For this amount of money I should not be disappointed so fast.


----------



## princess suki

Hi everyone, just wondering - is it only classic flaps that come with the care book? I purchased a white caviar medium flap last week and it came with the booklet, as did my jumbo a few years ago, but it reminded me that I didn’t get one with my mini.
Also, the SA didn’t fill out the card in the booklet with my name - is that normal? They did when I bought the jumbo. I purchased all my Chanel bags new from Harrods so I’m not worried about authenticity, just wondering what is normal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stephanie_x

princess suki said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering - is it only classic flaps that come with the care book? I purchased a white caviar medium flap last week and it came with the booklet, as did my jumbo a few years ago, but it reminded me that I didn’t get one with my mini.
> Also, the SA didn’t fill out the card in the booklet with my name - is that normal? They did when I bought the jumbo. I purchased all my Chanel bags new from Harrods so I’m not worried about authenticity, just wondering what is normal? Thanks in advance!


Yea.. Only classic flaps ( small, medium, jumbo, maxi) and also reissues come with the booklet. Mini flap is not part of classic.


----------



## Stephanie_x

Kiakaha said:


> Plus the prices are going up and it’s an investment whereas a watch or similar will decline in value?


Just think "which one i would enjoyed better?" And use it to the max that would
 worth the price.


----------



## EvaH

Hi guys, I am so late to the party but I have been looking for the Chanel key older in caviar leather (gold/silver hardware I do not care). I have only discovered it recently and I am realising that it is super old. Does anyone know if it is still available in store? (I tried calling all the stores in London and no one picked up hence the question here) If not, I have seen a few on Poshmark and one on Fashionphile. I have never bought second-hand before so would you recommend going with poshmark/depop or Fashionphile? Thank you!!


----------



## Litsa

does anyone know if there will be any beige reissue bags coming out soon?


----------



## kbeaton

Hello!

I'm attempting to upload pictures into the Authenticate this Chanel forum but am struggling. Apparently the photos are too large?! Has anyone else dealt with this? Does anyone know if I can just put the photos into a PDF instead?

TIA!!

k


----------



## sweetpea_2009

fashion5509 said:


> I tried on this Chanel bag in white at the boutique over the weekend and loved it so much!  Would love to hear everyone's thoughts on this style and how well it wears!  I know it's a newer bag too
> 
> View attachment 4821630



I have this bag and love it. Easy to carry, roomy, and durable. It’s pretty lightweight too. Love the versatility of it since you can carry it 3 ways (shoulder, crossbody, and on arm). This is one of my more used seasonals.


----------



## Helen84

Hi, does anyone have a crisp clear photo of a serial sticker from the 13 series of an item bought from Chanel store?
I am having a hard time to see the "CHANEL" on the right side of the sticker. And if it is not there, does it mean that it is not an authentic piece?

2009 to 2010
_"Eight digit serial number printed on white sticker covered with clear tape with two Chanel logos."X" cut-lines prevent sticker from being removed without damage. "CHANEL" appears on rightright side of the sticker. Dark line appears on left side of sticker. Gold speckles appear throughout sticker." (https://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/chanel)_


----------



## RavelingRobin

Hi, everyone. I bought a Chanel bag collection (along with some Chanel scarves, Chanel shoes, and Hermès scarves) from an estate. The original owner seemed to like some of the more unusual bags, and I’m wondering what your thoughts are on whether I should refurbish/clean any bags I decide not to keep. (Bags are vintage from late 90s and early 2000s - include a range of styles/materials like python, acrylic, Icon double flap, tweeds, suede, etc. )

Does it usually pay off to have them professionally cleaned/refurbished? Are you usually able to sell for a lot more that way, or is it a wash? There are 33 bags (26 scarves, 3 shoes)  which is probably more than I “need.”

I would love to hear from people that have experience doing this, as I’m anticipating I will eventually sell some. Thank you!


----------



## travelluver

RavelingRobin said:


> Hi, everyone. I bought a Chanel bag collection (along with some Chanel scarves, Chanel shoes, and Hermès scarves) from an estate. The original owner seemed to like some of the more unusual bags, and I’m wondering what your thoughts are on whether I should refurbish/clean any bags I decide not to keep. (Bags are vintage from late 90s and early 2000s - include a range of styles/materials like python, acrylic, Icon double flap, tweeds, suede, etc. )
> 
> Does it usually pay off to have them professionally cleaned/refurbished? Are you usually able to sell for a lot more that way, or is it a wash? There are 33 bags (26 scarves, 3 shoes)  which is probably more than I “need.”
> 
> I would love to hear from people that have experience doing this, as I’m anticipating I will eventually sell some. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848813


Are you planning to have them refurbished/cleaned by Chanel or thru another party?  I’ve had bags done at the Chanel boutiques- they do a great job but I’m not sure you need to go to that expense yourself if you’re planning to sell - PS tag me when you do decide to part with some lol!


----------



## travelluver

Can someone tell me what’s with all these Chanel wallets that I’m seeing on secondary markets made into WOC by adding a non branded chain strap?


----------



## RavelingRobin

travelluver said:


> Are you planning to have them refurbished/cleaned by Chanel or thru another party?  I’ve had bags done at the Chanel boutiques- they do a great job but I’m not sure you need to go to that expense yourself if you’re planning to sell - PS tag me when you do decide to part with some lol!



Thanks for your response! I’m waiting to hear back from Chanel customer service (I don’t live near a boutique), but they are vintage pieces from the early 2000s, so my understanding is that Chanel doesn’t usually repair or refurbish. I reached out to other leather handbag refurbishing places, so I’m trying to decide if it is worthwhile to fix up any pieces I decide to part with or if it is better to just sell as is.


----------



## beachybum

Does anyone have Chanel sunglasses? I'm thinking about getting these but didn't know if its worth it? 
I know Maui Jims and Oakleys are known for their amazing lens, are Chanel sunglasses just buying a name brand?









						Pilot Sunglasses - Sunglasses | CHANEL
					

The Sunglasses collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## Destiny757

beachybum said:


> Does anyone have Chanel sunglasses? I'm thinking about getting these but didn't know if its worth it?
> I know Maui Jims and Oakleys are known for their amazing lens, are Chanel sunglasses just buying a name brand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot Sunglasses - Sunglasses | CHANEL
> 
> 
> The Sunglasses collections on the CHANEL official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chanel.com



I’ve had my Chanel sunglasses for almost 3 years now and love them!! Definitely my most worn pair.  They were actually my first Chanel purchase and offer amazing protection.  No complaints.


----------



## beachybum

Destiny757 said:


> I’ve had my Chanel sunglasses for almost 3 years now and love them!! Definitely my most worn pair.  They were actually my first Chanel purchase and offer amazing protection.  No complaints.
> 
> View attachment 4877039


Omg! I love these! I don't own anything chanel either so I wanted to go with something more classic like an aviator. Do you know the style number of those glasses?


----------



## Destiny757

beachybum said:


> Omg! I love these! I don't own anything chanel either so I wanted to go with something more classic like an aviator. Do you know the style number of those glasses?



Here you go


----------



## beachybum

Destiny757 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4877087


Yes thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

*A sub-forum for designer and other furniture/items? *
We're trying to get a sub-forum dedicated to designer and other furniture/items started. Do you love designer furniture as well as other special bits and bobs as much as your bags, and want to share them with and inspire the rest of us? Or if you need advice on something you're thinking of buying, there's sure to be a TPF:er who has experience to share.

We'd love for you to join us with odes, ideas, tips, yay:s and nay:s and most importantly pics of your favourites. Big and small, expensive and cheap, flea market treasures to IKEA to Gae Aulenti and Verner Panton. Minimalist to lavish. And don't forget DIY and hacks. And kitsch!

All the special items that make our day a bit brighter like your favourite lamp or steam mop or French cocotte. Or Maserati. Don't you want to give all the car fob pics their rightful home?! 

Join us here! Chanel bags and slg in supporting roles are also welcome 





						Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
					

Would it be possible to have a sub forum for designer and other furniture/items in general? People post pics here and there on the other forums but they tend to get lost in the general chatter and threads.  Likes and dislikes, tips, finds, big and small, expensive and cheap, IKEA to Gae Aulenti.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## TheHeath

Hi there! Does anyone know if any of the boutiques sill have tweed WOCs from the previous collection? I don't have a boutique close by or a very good SA. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cl130only

Can anyone identify the bag?


----------



## chocodonut

Hi everyone! I recently came across a picture of a Chanel Boy Waist Bag but couldn't find that many reviews or images of people wearing it. Does anyone own the Chanel Boy Waist Bag or has tried it on in person and care to share your thoughts?

Link to what it looks like!


----------



## luckystar07

Hi everyone! I have purchased a Chanel flap from supposedly trusted IG seller. The bag was described as "mint" with "minor signs of wear on hardware only". I paid about $5,500 for the bag. The bag I received had dirt all over the leather strap which never was shown or described. It also has a lose thread on inside flap. Once I contacted the seller she offered me either $100 refund or would accept a return. The bag in this color is very hard to find and I was looking for a very long time to get it. I got a quote from Leather Surgeons to fix the strap only (I've noticed a lose thread later). Leather Surgeons can fix it for $220 including shipping. I asked seller to cover this cost and then I would keep the bag. She refused and gave me her original offer $100 refund or return the bag. What is your opinion about this situation and how do you think I should proceed? I really want this bag, but feel it is unfair that I have to enquire extra expense for something that was misrepresented by the seller.


----------



## topglamchic

luckystar07 said:


> Hi everyone! I have purchased a Chanel flap from supposedly trusted IG seller. The bag was described as "mint" with "minor signs of wear on hardware only". I paid about $5,500 for the bag. The bag I received had dirt all over the leather strap which never was shown or described. It also has a lose thread on inside flap. Once I contacted the seller she offered me either $100 refund or would accept a return. The bag in this color is very hard to find and I was looking for a very long time to get it. I got a quote from Leather Surgeons to fix the strap only (I've noticed a lose thread later). Leather Surgeons can fix it for $220 including shipping. I asked seller to cover this cost and then I would keep the bag. She refused and gave me her original offer $100 refund or return the bag. What is your opinion about this situation and how do you think I should proceed? I really want this bag, but feel it is unfair that I have to enquire extra expense for something that was misrepresented by the seller.




Hi @luckystar07 , this is a difficult one.  However, as a fellow OG, you know that purses involve emotion.  Because of this I may consider returning the item because the seller is not working with you on this matter. You may not want the unfavorable emotion associated with this bag even thought it is very hard to find.  Let us know your decision.


----------



## topglamchic

Hi everyone, please help me in coming to a conclusion.  I am considering buying the Chanel Trendy Vanity Case.  The issue is color.  Right now it is available in red/orange, black and lilac.  Out of these colors the best option for me is black.  However, I generally don't carry black bags because I like really bright colors and my handbag buying rule is to buy unusual pieces/colors/skins etc.  Haven't said that I am wondering that maybe this particular bag is better in black because I typically wear bright colors and I would be wearing this bag as a casual bag.  A bright orange or a lilac vanity won't look so nice against a bright pink sweater.  However, another option is to just wait to see what colors come out next season.  Maybe a white or a hot pink...

The other pieces I own I don't wear as often because...honestly, because I haven't been going anywhere and they are too nice to just take out of the box for a day at my office (i.e. flower power bag, python mini, trendy cc).  These bags are fun but, weren't made for going to the office or going for a stroll around the block.   I am hoping that this will be a more usable bag that will also be fun (the shape makes it fun and interesting) for me.

So the question is do I lay may rule aside and invest in the black trendy cc vanity case or do I wait till next season for alternative color options?


----------



## KG415

Just want to say how excited I am to see Bella Hadid carrying the medallion tote. I have one in pristine condition, black caviar, and haven't worn it partly because I fear it's out of style or outdated. I know that shouldn't stop me but another big reason I don't use it is because I now prefer smaller bags with long straps to be worn crossbody or hands free, worry free on the shoulder. I'm not so into larger totes with short straps anymore. But I love the bag so much and can't part with it because I think it's so beautiful and I often take it out just to stare at it. So it's cool to see a celebrity bring it back the same way LV multicolor has been brought back (I _never_ stopped using my MC pochettes though, lol) and other older lines and styles have been revived.


----------



## topglamchic

KG415 said:


> Just want to say how excited I am to see Bella Hadid carrying the medallion tote. I have one in pristine condition, black caviar, and haven't worn it partly because I fear it's out of style or outdated. I know that shouldn't stop me but another big reason I don't use it is because I now prefer smaller bags with long straps to be worn crossbody or hands free, worry free on the shoulder. I'm not so into larger totes with short straps anymore. But I love the bag so much and can't part with it because I think it's so beautiful and I often take it out just to stare at it. So it's cool to see a celebrity bring it back the same way LV multicolor has been brought back (I _never_ stopped using my MC pochettes though, lol) and other older lines and styles have been revived.




I saw that picture as well and thought it was pretty cool.  I also love the medallion tote!  It is so so cute!


----------



## zzceri

Hi everyone, I have a question and was wondering if anybody knew the answer. I'm going on a trip to Portland next week and I'm hoping to get a bag through the boutique in Nordstrom. I'm wondering if the boutiques do holds? For instance, I pay for the bag first but pick it up when I'm there? Or are they only able to do transactions the day of? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Clare_d

Hi Everyone - I am new to Chanel brand and recently bought my very first medium classic flap in caviar leather (both exciting and nervous due to the price tag!!) 

I bought the bag brand new from the boutique and noticed that the outer flap does not lay flat and curves up (kinda like a wing - please see image below). My SA told me that this is "normal" since it's brand new caviar leather and it will soften as I continue to use it.

Since I'm so new the Chanel world, I want to consult you guys and see if this is "normal" OR if I should exchange it? I'm so new to this space, that I'm not sure if I'm overreacting or if this is a legitimate concern. 

Any insight or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also, I apologize in advance if I posted this in the wrong thread - I'm still learning Purse Forum!


----------



## goodhurt

I’m finally in a position to add a Chanel bag to my life, and I’m haunted by a bag I saw on an acquaintance last year.  

It was a medium classic flap, in black (I think lambskin, but memory fails me now), with what appeared to be ruthenium or dark silver hw. The hw wasn’t dark enough to be so black, but def too dark to be silver.  Does this exist? I feel like I’m hitting a brick wall trying to find one.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Looking for a work bag but not really into the Deauville. What do you guys think about this bag?



Is it too plain?

I was thinking of getting the larger 19 as well but it’s about $2k more and fits less.


----------



## fuel122909

Hello everyone,

Hope all is well and staying safe and fabulous  Does anyone know if there was ever a point in time that any vintage flap bag did not have the pocket in the back? Instead, it was the CC logo stitched? Maybe a limited edition? Thanks in advance.


----------



## topglamchic

hellokimmiee said:


> Looking for a work bag but not really into the Deauville. What do you guys think about this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4926282
> 
> Is it too plain?
> 
> I was thinking of getting the larger 19 as well but it’s about $2k more and fits less.
> 
> View attachment 4926281
> 
> View attachment 4926283


I too have been looking for a tote/work bag. I did get consider the deauville but, like you decided it was not for me.

And like you considered theshopping tote, although I haven’t seen it in person I do think it’s quite plain.
And the large 19 won’t serve the purpose.
I just decided to wait, I’m sure something will come along....


----------



## topglamchic

Friends, what is this bag that Helen Flanagan is wearing?  It looks like she is wearing it crossbody so I don’t think it can be a classic.

Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## B4GBuff

topglamchic said:


> Friends, what is this bag that Helen Flanagan is wearing?  It looks like she is wearing it crossbody so I don’t think it can be a classic.
> 
> Thanks for your help on this.
> 
> View attachment 4932047



It is sitting quite low on her hips. That's about where jumbo sits on me crossbody. I find it uncomfortable sitting that low and much prefer m/l where it sits at waist or just above.


----------



## topglamchic

B4GBuff said:


> It is sitting quite low on her hips. That's about where jumbo sits on me crossbody. I find it uncomfortable sitting that low and much prefer m/l where it sits at waist or just above.


Thank you this is very helpful to know.


----------



## ssiell

topglamchic said:


> Friends, what is this bag that Helen Flanagan is wearing?  It looks like she is wearing it crossbody so I don’t think it can be a classic.
> 
> Thanks for your help on this.
> 
> View attachment 4932047





B4GBuff said:


> It is sitting quite low on her hips. That's about where jumbo sits on me crossbody. I find it uncomfortable sitting that low and much prefer m/l where it sits at waist or just above.



I agree, this is how a Jumbo looks like on me when worn crossbody. Attaching my photo.


----------



## ssiell

hellokimmiee said:


> Looking for a work bag but not really into the Deauville. What do you guys think about this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4926282
> 
> Is it too plain?
> 
> I was thinking of getting the larger 19 as well but it’s about $2k more and fits less.
> 
> View attachment 4926281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926283


I saw this on Chanel website, Large Shopping Tote in grained calfskin & lacquered metal.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Similar to the tote bag on your photo.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Hi All
I was wondering if I could pull on your Chanel knowledge .
I purchased the rainbow reissue WOC today via whatapp/online and the SA said she gave me a white dust bag instead of the standard WOC ones because the bag is metallic . Whats the difference between the dust bags ? Thank you


----------



## togepihi

Hi everyone! I saw a beautiful classic handbag in my local Chanel boutique. Black caviar leather with gold hardware. I am wondering if this is something that is ALWAYS in stock and accessible. Or if it's something that isn't always in stock and I should purchase if I see it. Thank you!!


----------



## ssiell

Jordyaddict said:


> Hi All
> I was wondering if I could pull on your Chanel knowledge .
> I purchased the rainbow reissue WOC today via whatapp/online and the SA said she gave me a white dust bag instead of the standard WOC ones because the bag is metallic . Whats the difference between the dust bags ? Thank you



The white dust bag only comes with the Classic Flap Bags .  I actually  prefer it  since I can store the chain separately and texture is also smooth.


----------



## Jordyaddict

ssiell said:


> The white dust bag only comes with the Classic Flap Bags .  I actually  prefer it  since I can store the chain separately and texture is also smooth.



Thank you
That will explain why she gave me the white dust bag. She said as it’s metallic it will be better for the WOC when I store it. It must be because of being able to store the chain separately and being smooth for the leather .


----------



## hellokimmiee

ssiell said:


> I saw this on Chanel website, Large Shopping Tote in grained calfskin & lacquered metal.
> View attachment 4936698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to the tote bag on your photo.


Omgsh that looks amazing! Gonna check it out (:


----------



## platanoparty

Hello fellow Chanel lovers  I am eagerly planning my future birthday gift! Does anyone happen to know is the Trendy CC is always available? I have seen some information saying that is the case but it was a few years old. It seems to be a seasonal bag but I’d really like to buy one in the spring.


----------



## Laluo

Hi Everyone, 

What is the current resale value for a Chanel Mini Square in Caviar? 
I know it depends on condition as well. So let's say, what the resale value for an excellent condition mini vs a good condition mini?


----------



## topglamchic

platanoparty said:


> Hello fellow Chanel lovers  I am eagerly planning my future birthday gift! Does anyone happen to know is the Trendy CC is always available? I have seen some information saying that is the case but it was a few years old. It seems to be a seasonal bag but I’d really like to buy one in the spring.



You should be able to find one, I do believe it has been coming out every collection. It’s just finding the color you want.


----------



## platanoparty

topglamchic said:


> You should be able to find one, I do believe it has been coming out every collection. It’s just finding the color you want.


Thank you so much! I will keep being patient then - fingers crossed this upcoming season has some colors that work for me ^^


----------



## topglamchic

platanoparty said:


> Thank you so much! I will keep being patient then - fingers crossed this upcoming season has some colors that work for me ^^




@platanoparty I asked an SA about the Trendy CC. It appears that it will not be coming with 21p. The expectation is that we will see it again in the next season collection  (March). I love the trendy CC as well so I’m always asking around for it.  I hope this helps.


----------



## aa12

Hi, does anyone have a nordstrom SA at Chanel?


----------



## picklelover

Hi All, chanel newbie here just need some advice! I got both the 21p mini flap gold and chanel 19 large black goatskin before price increase... Do you guys recommend keeping both or return it? Is it a good investment? I like the gold due to special shiny effect (but its not durable? im afraid of color trasfer and scratches) and I only like the chanel 19 black because it is goatskin and thought it was hard to get off the waitlist/reserve lists for any chanel bags lol. I dont think I need two chanel 19 bags unless its a good investment? I cant stop staring at the carmel color chanel 19 and think black bags will always be available? I like the chanel 19 small carmel better... due to size wise and color wise.. what do you all recommend? thanks!!


----------



## pursekitten

picklelover said:


> Hi All, chanel newbie here just need some advice! I got both the 21p mini flap gold and chanel 19 large black goatskin before price increase... Do you guys recommend keeping both or return it? Is it a good investment? I like the gold due to special shiny effect (but its not durable? im afraid of color trasfer and scratches) and I only like the chanel 19 black because it is goatskin and thought it was hard to get off the waitlist/reserve lists for any chanel bags lol. I dont think I need two chanel 19 bags unless its a good investment? I cant stop staring at the carmel color chanel 19 and think black bags will always be available? I like the chanel 19 small carmel better... due to size wise and color wise.. what do you all recommend? thanks!!



Hi picklelover, those are some gorgeous bags you brought home! I don't own a gold Chanel, but deliberated a very long time (~2 months) before getting the vintage lambskin Classic Flap. However, I do have another non-Chanel goatskin crossbody in sand/mink color that is super-durable and doesn't show any wear except where the gold-tone hardware touches the leather.

Anyway, here's a few questions that help me make up my mind on all luxury goods:

+ Which style do I think of first for a specific brand and makes my heart flutter?
+ How trendy is the piece?
+ What would be the resale value?
+ How often will I use the piece?

You could add a scale of 1 to 5 for each question and add up the total for each bag if you're really feeling indecisive.

IMO, I feel the most classic Chanel bag look is black leather. So for you, would the gold Chanel win in every category above? Go with your gut instinct and good luck!

Edit: Found another thread that compares Chanel goatskin and the lambskin.


----------



## Jereni

Hey all, general question so I figured this might be a good place to ask it.
Has there ever been a thread along the lines of ‘show me your seasonal Chanel’ ?

I know everyone loves the CFs, and other styles have become longer-term  collections (the Boy, the Gabrielle, now the 19). But I was wondering if it would be fun to have a thread where folks would post their truly ‘seasonal’ bags, i.e. bags that don’t necessarily get a specific name or are part of a series.

I searched but didn’t find this, and the Clubhouse has a thread for quirky bag owners, but it looks like the focus there is on the miniauderes and similar.


----------



## itsshiela

Hi. Theres an item I saw on the website a few days ago and its no longer on the site but when I called customer service, they said its available in boutiques in other states. The sa told me that I would be given a call within 72 hours. I’ve never ordered over the phone before, can someone explain to me how it works? Like what form of payment is accepted and if theres additional fees, etc. Also, is it possible for me to just go through an SA from a boutique I go to and for them to place the order? Thank you, i appreciate it. I just started buying from Chanel a few months ago so I don’t really know much.


----------



## scbear00

I came across something odd with a bag that i just purchased from the real real- has anyone ever seen the retail tag say “made in Italy” while the interior tag says “made in france”?
I had the bag authenticated by a third party as well but this worries me.


----------



## vdja

hi everyone, i need some advice for my very 1st chanel bag pls  my husband just got me a chanel mini square in lambskin, but i found this 3 little white dots on it, anyone knows what is this? i tried to buff it, but it still there


----------



## CC4Ever

Jordyaddict said:


> Hi All
> I was wondering if I could pull on your Chanel knowledge .
> I purchased the rainbow reissue WOC today via whatapp/online and the SA said she gave me a white dust bag instead of the standard WOC ones because the bag is metallic . Whats the difference between the dust bags ? Thank you


Hi following this! I have just bought the silver mini flap 21p and was warned about colour transfer but the storage bag is black?! My other pale leather chanel has a white bag. Not sure if I should query the black storage bag or whether it will be fine?


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

I need help!!! I’ve purchased 3 red bags but I need to return one. I just love the shade of red.❤️ I purchased the mini first and ended up purchasing the medium flap a day before the price increase. Which should I return?


----------



## CC4Ever

chaneljunkie2020 said:


> I need help!!! I’ve purchased 3 red bags but I need to return one. I just love the shade of red.❤ I purchased the mini first and ended up purchasing the medium flap a day before the price increase. Which should I return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968108


keep the medium classic flap


----------



## CC4Ever

ssiell said:


> The white dust bag only comes with the Classic Flap Bags .  I actually  prefer it  since I can store the chain separately and texture is also smooth.


I’ve just purchased a silver mini flap which has arrived with a black dust bag? I was wondering if this will be ok as I was given the usual warning regarding colour transfer then the bag comes with a black dust bag?


----------



## Penelopepursula

chaneljunkie2020 said:


> I need help!!! I’ve purchased 3 red bags but I need to return one. I just love the shade of red.❤ I purchased the mini first and ended up purchasing the medium flap a day before the price increase. Which should I return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968108


I would return the mini and keep the medium flap and WOC.


----------



## nicole0612

chaneljunkie2020 said:


> I need help!!! I’ve purchased 3 red bags but I need to return one. I just love the shade of red.❤ I purchased the mini first and ended up purchasing the medium flap a day before the price increase. Which should I return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968108


I would return the WOC, though it is beautiful.


----------



## Juliahighheels

Dear All,

I am new here and my name is Julia and I am from Zurich. I am usually addicted to high heels (Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, Blahnik, Gianvito Rossi, Valentino etc.) and branded clothing. But I also have some love left for bags. 

While doing some researches, I have found a Chanel bag - it must be a Classic Mini - with a leather chain strap "extension" and such strange CC-style holed for the chain strap. I never have seen such a bag on the net - well, I am a bloody newbee in terms of Chanel bags.

Has anyone seen such a bag or is it more likely than not a fake? I don't expect someone positively confirm an original rather comenting whether such holes exists.

Thanks for any inputs and sorry for my stupid question!

Best regards,

Julia


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

nicole0612 said:


> I would return the WOC, though it is beautiful.


I think that is my final decision too! Thanks!


----------



## catchingfireflies

Juliahighheels said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new here and my name is Julia and I am from Zurich. I am usually addicted to high heels (Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, Blahnik, Gianvito Rossi, Valentino etc.) and branded clothing. But I also have some love left for bags.
> 
> While doing some researches, I have found a Chanel bag - it must be a Classic Mini - with a leather chain strap "extension" and such strange CC-style holed for the chain strap. I never have seen such a bag on the net - well, I am a bloody newbee in terms of Chanel bags.
> 
> Has anyone seen such a bag or is it more likely than not a fake? I don't expect someone positively confirm an original rather comenting whether such holes exists.
> 
> Thanks for any inputs and sorry for my stupid question!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Julia
> 
> View attachment 4968985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968989


Hey Julia! One just was uploaded to Fashionphile. 









						CHANEL Patent Goatskin Quilted Medium CC Eyelet Flap Black
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Patent Goatskin Quilted Medium CC Eyelet Flap in Black. This classic flap is crafted of black diamond-quilted patent leather, with goatskin leather sides and base. The shoulder bag features an aged gold chain-link leather threaded shoulder strap with a shoulder pad...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## leeleeleep

chaneljunkie2020 said:


> I need help!!! I’ve purchased 3 red bags but I need to return one. I just love the shade of red.❤ I purchased the mini first and ended up purchasing the medium flap a day before the price increase. Which should I return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968108


----------



## leeleeleep

All fabulous but I would keep the classic and useful medium flap.


----------



## Juliahighheels

catchingfireflies said:


> Hey Julia! One just was uploaded to Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Patent Goatskin Quilted Medium CC Eyelet Flap Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Patent Goatskin Quilted Medium CC Eyelet Flap in Black. This classic flap is crafted of black diamond-quilted patent leather, with goatskin leather sides and base. The shoulder bag features an aged gold chain-link leather threaded shoulder strap with a shoulder pad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Thank you verymuch for your help!!


----------



## Tsunami

CC4Ever said:


> I’ve just purchased a silver mini flap which has arrived with a black dust bag? I was wondering if this will be ok as I was given the usual warning regarding colour transfer then the bag comes with a black dust bag?


The mini is not considered a "classic" so will have a black dust bag.


----------



## Jdltcb

Does anyone have the reference number for the medium black classic flap with black hardware for the new collection? Thank you.


----------



## bergafer3

Does anyone know when the boutiques will have boxes and ribbons?


----------



## sac14196

I saw this in Chanel Boutique Store Stock thread (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...where-no-chatting-please.937411/post-34304268) and although I think it's cute, it reminds me of the cookie monster


----------



## katsoodon

Hi, I need someone’s expertise. I purchase a classic medium flap in sky blue / light blue last week and I think it is part of the 21’ spring summer collection. When I got home, I realised my SA gave me a black dust bag. I contacted her and ask isn’t the classic supposed to come in a white dust bag and she said it was a seasonal colour hence the black dust bag. Does anyone know if this is true? It was my first time purchasing from the Melbourne City store in Australia and the bag didn’t even come with the protective felt or whatever I have seen online.  My SA wasn’t the nicest and she left me alone for a good 15 minutes as she went to get me some sparkling water. I went in knowing I wanted to get the bag so I didn’t even ask to see anything else. Purchased this for my bday and I don’t think I will return to a Chanel store anymore because I even saw 2 SAs mocking/talking smack about a customer who just left the store after browsing.The service levels here are questionable even with Australia being one of the most expensive places to purchase Chanel.


----------



## Jdljb

silvert0ngue said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry I’m new to this thread and I’m not sure where to post my query. Recently acquired a classic flap medium caviar finish and only noticed back home that the flap when closed is slightly crooked on the left side. May I know if this is normal? The turnlock is stamped slightly to the right as well. Am i being too paranoid? Is the difference obvious?
> 
> View attachment 4972529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972530


I can notice this. Also there is a line in the caviar at the bottom. I would return it and wait for another one.


----------



## intelectualratchet

katsoodon said:


> Hi, I need someone’s expertise. I purchase a classic medium flap in sky blue / light blue last week and I think it is part of the 21’ spring summer collection. When I got home, I realised my SA gave me a black dust bag. I contacted her and ask isn’t the classic supposed to come in a white dust bag and she said it was a seasonal colour hence the black dust bag. Does anyone know if this is true? It was my first time purchasing from the Melbourne City store in Australia and the bag didn’t even come with the protective felt or whatever I have seen online.  My SA wasn’t the nicest and she left me alone for a good 15 minutes as she went to get me some sparkling water. I went in knowing I wanted to get the bag so I didn’t even ask to see anything else. Purchased this for my bday and I don’t think I will return to a Chanel store anymore because I even saw 2 SAs mocking/talking smack about a customer who just left the store after browsing.The service levels here are questionable even with Australia being one of the most expensive places to purchase Chanel.
> View attachment 4972101
> View attachment 4972102



I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. Seems like the SAs in that store need an attitude check.
I have seasonal flaps and received white dust bags. Although I'm in the US, so not sure if it's different in Australia? Felts are hit or miss, some bags come with it, some do not. Could you try speaking to a store manager? I wonder if the store was out of white dust bags and that was the SA's excuse.


----------



## katsoodon

intelectualratchet said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. Seems like the SAs in that store need an attitude check.
> I have seasonal flaps and received white dust bags. Although I'm in the US, so not sure if it's different in Australia? Felts are hit or miss, some bags come with it, some do not. Could you try speaking to a store manager? I wonder if the store was out of white dust bags and that was the SA's excuse.


Thank you for your reply!! I ended up exchanging it. Here they don’t allow refunds just store credit or exchange.


----------



## Venessa84

katsoodon said:


> Hi, I need someone’s expertise. I purchase a classic medium flap in sky blue / light blue last week and I think it is part of the 21’ spring summer collection. When I got home, I realised my SA gave me a black dust bag. I contacted her and ask isn’t the classic supposed to come in a white dust bag and she said it was a seasonal colour hence the black dust bag. Does anyone know if this is true? It was my first time purchasing from the Melbourne City store in Australia and the bag didn’t even come with the protective felt or whatever I have seen online.  My SA wasn’t the nicest and she left me alone for a good 15 minutes as she went to get me some sparkling water. I went in knowing I wanted to get the bag so I didn’t even ask to see anything else. Purchased this for my bday and I don’t think I will return to a Chanel store anymore because I even saw 2 SAs mocking/talking smack about a customer who just left the store after browsing.The service levels here are questionable even with Australia being one of the most expensive places to purchase Chanel.
> View attachment 4972101
> View attachment 4972102



I’m so sorry you had such a horrible experience. I see you already exchanged the bag. I hope you’re happy with it. On a side note, you should’ve gotten the white dust bag. It comes with all classic flaps regardless of color. Sometimes the boutique runs out but they should send one when they come back in stock.


----------



## platanoparty

Hello friends,

I was curious if samples are always in your online Chanel beauty order? I usually buy Chanel beauty from Nordies but I bought some from Chanel because they were sold out. Lovely packaging and got my order in record time, but no samples. I was hoping to get a smell of some colognes to buy one for my husband, but no luck. Did I just get an anomaly or do they not send samples to customers without an online purchase history? I have bought Les Exclusifs perfume in shop though, which isn’t cheap  

Anyways sorry if I should put this in the beauty forum but thought I’d ask you experienced Chanel buyers first. Thanks!


----------



## ilysukixD

Hello I would need your honest opinion, I just got a phone call from my SA and she said the mini coco handle in black is in stock! I have about a day to decide if I want to purchase it or not. I’m not sure if I really want it because it’s a hard to get item or I really like the bag. I have been thinking about this bag for a year now and I keep stalking this bag everyday. By the way this is my first time purchasing from the boutique.... I think it is a bit pricey $4000 before tax but I think it’s well worth it. I normally purchase my Chanel from second handed and the most expensive bag I spent was about $3800 for my classic medium caviar flap from 24 series which is an excellent price point. I just recently purchased the small affinity and also beige Gabrielle just a week ago and both bags cost me $4800ish! Maybe I’m just feel overwhelmed spending over 10k in a span of a week frame.

This is a list of my current collection 
Black medium Caviar GHW CF
Coral chevron caviar mini SHW
Red Patent mini SHW
Small black Gabrielle GHW
Small beige/black Gabrielle GHW
Small Beige Business affinity GHW
Small white braided chic flap SHW
Burgundy Gabrielle Round Flap SHW
Small Beauty Lock Flap sheepskinGHW
Yellow Chevron lambskinWOC GHW
Vintage Beige Medium CF GHW


----------



## venusdoom

Hey everyone - just purchased my first ever Chanel handbag after years of buying YSL/LV/Celine and I'm so excited!!! They had my dream bag in stock - medium black classic in chevron quilting with champagne hardware  Purchased via mail order from Harrods as we're still under lockdown here in the UK and can't visit stores. The agonising wait commences..


----------



## bergafer3

Does anyone know if you can do split payments at Chanel, half cash half card?


----------



## Penelopepursula

ilysukixD said:


> Hello I would need your honest opinion, I just got a phone call from my SA and she said the mini coco handle in black is in stock! I have about a day to decide if I want to purchase it or not. I’m not sure if I really want it because it’s a hard to get item or I really like the bag. I have been thinking about this bag for a year now and I keep stalking this bag everyday. By the way this is my first time purchasing from the boutique.... I think it is a bit pricey $4000 before tax but I think it’s well worth it. I normally purchase my Chanel from second handed and the most expensive bag I spent was about $3800 for my classic medium caviar flap from 24 series which is an excellent price point. I just recently purchased the small affinity and also beige Gabrielle just a week ago and both bags cost me $4800ish! Maybe I’m just feel overwhelmed spending over 10k in a span of a week frame.
> 
> This is a list of my current collection
> Black medium Caviar GHW CF
> Coral chevron caviar mini SHW
> Red Patent mini SHW
> Small black Gabrielle GHW
> Small beige/black Gabrielle GHW
> Small Beige Business affinity GHW
> Small white braided chic flap SHW
> Burgundy Gabrielle Round Flap SHW
> Small Beauty Lock Flap sheepskinGHW
> Yellow Chevron lambskinWOC GHW
> Vintage Beige Medium CF GHW


How often do you see yourself wearing the mini coco handle? It seems much of your collection is small sized bags. Will the mini be a special occasion bag? Or do you foresee yourself using it more, even though it's much smaller than most of your bags?


----------



## ilysukixD

Penelopepursula said:


> How often do you see yourself wearing the mini coco handle? It seems much of your collection is small sized bags. Will the mini be a special occasion bag? Or do you foresee yourself using it more, even though it's much smaller than most of your bags?


Since the epidemic, I reached for my mini flaps and beauty lock flap more frequently because they are more carefree. I haven’t reached for my CFs for a long time! But this morning I went to my local boutique and purchased the coco handle. It was the best size for me, fits my essentials. I prefer small sized bags because I only wear my bags crossbody since I have two kids that are under 5.

I purchased the new “small” coco handle not the smallest size mini coco handle. The mini coco handle is way too small it barely fits my phone. By the way the 21P coco handle interior is fully leather lined!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

ilysukixD said:


> Since the epidemic, I reached for my mini flaps and beauty lock flap more frequently because they are more carefree. I haven’t reached for my CFs for a long time! But this morning I went to my local boutique and purchased the coco handle. It was the best size for me, fits my essentials. I prefer small sized bags because I only wear my bags crossbody since I have two kids that are under 5.
> 
> I purchased the new “small” coco handle not the smallest size mini coco handle. The mini coco handle is way too small it barely fits my phone. By the way the 21P coco handle interior is fully leather lined!!
> 
> View attachment 4981801


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## karenHap178

bergafer3 said:


> Does anyone know if you can do split payments at Chanel, half cash half card?



I know Chanel in department stores allow this! Not sure about independent boutiques.


----------



## topglamchic

bergafer3 said:


> Does anyone know if you can do split payments at Chanel, half cash half card?


Yes they have allowed this in the past.


----------



## bergafer3

topglamchic said:


> Yes they have allowed this in the past.


Thanks!


----------



## chocolateolive

Random question—if you’re planning on using a classic flap in lambskin for the week or so, how do you “store” the strap when you just put it down on the counter for the night?

I don’t mean long term storage, does anyone do anything to make sure the metal chain doesn’t dent the lambskin  when you’re just setting it down for the night or am I being OCD/uptight about the lambskin?


----------



## lululovescoco

I’ve always been curious as to why the names of pieces on the Chanel website are not the same as the names in physical stores. Even the color names are different, for example, the elusive 21p caramel color is officially “marron” on the tag, but is brown on the website.


----------



## lululovescoco

Do only classic flap bags come with the care booklet and mitt? I just received a caviar bag that had neither.


----------



## Myybags

Hi all, 
Does anyone know which season this sequin bag is from?

thanks in advance


----------



## ladybug333

goodhurt said:


> I’m finally in a position to add a Chanel bag to my life, and I’m haunted by a bag I saw on an acquaintance last year.
> 
> It was a medium classic flap, in black (I think lambskin, but memory fails me now), with what appeared to be ruthenium or dark silver hw. The hw wasn’t dark enough to be so black, but def too dark to be silver.  Does this exist? I feel like I’m hitting a brick wall trying to find one.


I have hardware like this on my black iridescent classic flap! I haven’t seen it on regular flaps though. And mine is caviar.


----------



## ddebartolo

ladybug333 said:


> I have hardware like this on my black iridescent classic flap! I haven’t seen it on regular flaps though. And mine is caviar.


Do you have the 18c iridescent caviar m/l??? I have it and i still drool over it every day. It’s my absolute fav bag I’ve ever seen and super rare!


----------



## needmorebags7

Does anyone know how much this Spring/Summer 21 cardigan/dress will retail for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

needmorebags7 said:


> Does anyone know how much this Spring/Summer 21 cardigan/dress will retail for? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4993873


Hi, someone will be able to tell you in the Chanel RTW thread


----------



## dboneusc

Does anyone know what specific color this Chanel is? I know it’s vintage but am on the hunt...


----------



## dboneusc

Maybe a little clearer picture...


----------



## hellokimmiee

Lucycarol said:


> Do only classic flap bags come with the care booklet and mitt? I just received a caviar bag that had neither.



All bags should come with that but a lot of times they get removed. I always make sure to tell my SA I want the complete full set when I purchase something so they don’t take it out. I’ve had a few SAs ship them to me after the fact too.


----------



## s854

Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the *Chanel Gabrielle Backpack* (black & medium size specifically) is still being made/sold? I know it was quite the hit a couple of years ago now, but I would still love to own it!


----------



## jeepers13

I am so disappointed.  There is a bucket that I desperately want from the Spring-Summer pre-collection that I saw on the website.  I drove 3 to the Saks in Troy, MI on release day only to learn that they will not be getting the turquoise color.  I then called Chanel and was connected to someone at the Madison Ave. boutique.  I have contacted her a few times and I finally asked her if they would get it in the USA at all since it has been a few weeks.  She said she is not sure-many orders from Europe have been delayed or canceled.  I am so disappointed.  Is anyone else running into similar issues trying to get merchandise?


----------



## jeepers13

Oops ^ bucket hat


----------



## bergafer3

What are the chances of getting a black mini square in lghw? I haven’t been able to go to the boutique to buy something and be in the system because of weather etc. I live 5/ 5 1/2 to the closest Chanel boutique.I feel like there’s no hope, places like  Fashionphile prices for the condition is insulting.


----------



## Kimmiso

Does anyone have any idea? of how should I buy chanel mixed fiber sneakers? 
I am dying for it


----------



## Iana24

Lucycarol said:


> I’ve always been curious as to why the names of pieces on the Chanel website are not the same as the names in physical stores. Even the color names are different, for example, the elusive 21p caramel color is officially “marron” on the tag, but is brown on the website.


Marron is brown. It’s french

But I agree with you that Chanel often confuse us with the names, colors and sizing. For example both Coco handle and Business affinity are just named ‘Flap bag with top handle‘  and so many other seasonal bags. I wish the website can be more specific.


----------



## lululovescoco

Iana24 said:


> Marron is brown. It’s french
> 
> But I agree with you that Chanel often confuse us with the names, colors and sizing. For example both Coco handle and Business affinity are just named ‘Flap bag with top handle‘  and so many other seasonal bags. I wish the website can be more specific.



Lol literally thought of that right after I typed it. I actually was just saying in another thread that I almost missed that bag because my SA kept calling the color dark beige and the internet was calling it caramel while the website was calling it brown. But yes, that is only one example. Like for instance the sizes of the classic flap as shown on the website are not the same names as the sizes they are referred to in store. And the names of bags are different. There seems to be no standardization. It makes shopping remotely very difficult!


----------



## bergafer3

Anyone own or has owned the urban spirit mini or small backpack? I’m would love to know how it worked out. Thinking about getting it but haven’t seen it in person and it’s so cute wonder how practical it is.


----------



## iwantaspudgun

Does anyone own a seasonal bag/WOC from the Fall/Winter 2020/2021 collection with the serial number starting with 28?


----------



## Laiba

Hi my sa invited me to virtual styling event ,did anyone attended this type event?we in U.K. and currently under a lockdown so boutiques are closed


----------



## picklelover

hi everyone! is chanel chevron small caviar with champagne gold hardware worth it at 6200 plus tax?


----------



## roseycheeks16

Newly registered so can't create a thread! First time Chanel bag purchase:

Should I get the small classic flap in navy caviar or medium classic flap in black lambskin?

Ideally I would like the medium classic flap in navy caviar but prices, even on the preloved market, are ridiculous and way out of my budget.

I'm 5'7'' and am looking to purchase a classic flap mostly for day to day use as well as occasional dinners/parties/weddings.

Thank you in advance if you respond!


----------



## roseycheeks16

picklelover said:


> hi everyone! is chanel chevron small caviar with champagne gold hardware worth it at 6200 plus tax?


Not for me unfortunately!


----------



## CC4Ever

roseycheeks16 said:


> Newly registered so can't create a thread! First time Chanel bag purchase:
> 
> Should I get the small classic flap in navy caviar or medium classic flap in black lambskin?
> 
> Ideally I would like the medium classic flap in navy caviar but prices, even on the preloved market, are ridiculous and way out of my budget.
> 
> I'm 5'7'' and am looking to purchase a classic flap mostly for day to day use as well as occasional dinners/parties/weddings.
> 
> Thank you in advance if you respond!


If those are your choices I would say medium in black lamb. I’m also 5ft 7 and I have a medium black lamb which was my first chanel purchase in 2006, it is a timeless classic which goes with everything and with good care of it (I have worn it a lot) still looks amazing today. Excited for you!


----------



## Lulumelons

picklelover said:


> hi everyone! is chanel chevron small caviar with champagne gold hardware worth it at 6200 plus tax?



Minis/WOC/SLGs aren’t ever worth it for me. But if you love it... go for it. Though I think there might be better priced ones around.


----------



## Lulumelons

chocolateolive said:


> Random question—if you’re planning on using a classic flap in lambskin for the week or so, how do you “store” the strap when you just put it down on the counter for the night?
> 
> I don’t mean long term storage, does anyone do anything to make sure the metal chain doesn’t dent the lambskin  when you’re just setting it down for the night or am I being OCD/uptight about the lambskin?



Usually we pull the chain from inside the flap and keep the chains in the bag. Just for a day should be fine. For long term remember to wrap the chain in felt otherwise they might leave chain marks on the interior leather.


----------



## roseycheeks16

CC4Ever said:


> If those are your choices I would say medium in black lamb. I’m also 5ft 7 and I have a medium black lamb which was my first chanel purchase in 2006, it is a timeless classic which goes with everything and with good care of it (I have worn it a lot) still looks amazing today. Excited for you!


Do you find the lambskin age well? Is it as fragile as everyone says it is?


----------



## Ruby5

roseycheeks16 said:


> Do you find the lambskin age well? Is it as fragile as everyone says it is?


Black lamb classic was my first, too. It IS as fragile and it also ISN’T. I saved for my bag and was paranoid about scratching it. Elaborate set up to store it, the whole works. When it was brand new, I stupidly wore it to a wedding and didn’t realize my sequined dress scratched the back of my bag. I was so sad. But that was the best thing that happened. I conditioned the leather and set it aside, heartbroken. Well, it was scratched anyway so then I started using it every day. Took it on airplanes. Rain. Snow. Yes, I store it really well. But it looks fantastic. Those scratches are so faint on the back (somehow blended over time) and literally nothing else. No corner wear. Still looks new. So both things are true. Mine is from early 2016.


----------



## CC4Ever

roseycheeks16 said:


> Do you find the lambskin age well? Is it as fragile as everyone says it is?


It has aged very well. I wouldn’t say it is fragile, i wear my bags but try to be careful not to knock them, don’t put them on the floor in places etc, it’s absolutely fine.


----------



## roseycheeks16

CC4Ever said:


> It has aged very well. I wouldn’t say it is fragile, i wear my bags but try to be careful not to knock them, don’t put them on the floor in places etc, it’s absolutely fine.


So far, has any of the quilts dimpled/became less puffy?


----------



## roseycheeks16

Ruby5 said:


> Black lamb classic was my first, too. It IS as fragile and it also ISN’T. I saved for my bag and was paranoid about scratching it. Elaborate set up to store it, the whole works. When it was brand new, I stupidly wore it to a wedding and didn’t realize my sequined dress scratched the back of my bag. I was so sad. But that was the best thing that happened. I conditioned the leather and set it aside, heartbroken. Well, it was scratched anyway so then I started using it every day. Took it on airplanes. Rain. Snow. Yes, I store it really well. But it looks fantastic. Those scratches are so faint on the back (somehow blended over time) and literally nothing else. No corner wear. Still looks new. So both things are true. Mine is from early 2016.


Good to know! I figure with lambskin, it’ll be easier down the road to restore and touch up the bag colour because lambskin takes colour very well. Thank you for your input!


----------



## CC4Ever

roseycheeks16 said:


> So far, has any of the quilts dimpled/became less puffy?


I wouldn’t say so. I’m still in love with this bag the same as the day I bought it. Hope this helps taken a few days ago!


----------



## roseycheeks16

CC4Ever said:


> I wouldn’t say so. I’m still in love with this bag the same as the day I bought it. Hope this helps taken a few days ago!


Looks amazing! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## rowy65

s854 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the *Chanel Gabrielle Backpack* (black & medium size specifically) is still being made/sold? I know it was quite the hit a couple of years ago now, but I would still love to own it!


I just got off the phone with Chanel.  Supposedly the black will be returning and mostly in dept. stores.  She really couldn’t tell me when though


----------



## me&mybags

s854 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the *Chanel Gabrielle Backpack* (black & medium size specifically) is still being made/sold? I know it was quite the hit a couple of years ago now, but I would still love to own it!


Omg!!! I’ve been calling around hunting for this bag for the pass 2 weeks!!!


----------



## me&mybags

rowy65 said:


> I just got off the phone with Chanel.  Supposedly the black will be returning and mostly in dept. stores.  She really couldn’t tell me when though


So no idea when? did she say if both quilted and chevron will be available?
Thank you for calling about this!!


----------



## rowy65

me&mybags said:


> So no idea when? did she say if both quilted and chevron will be available?
> Thank you for calling about this!!


Ok, I called Chanel again and this time the SA I got couldn’t find any info.  Just like with different SAs , some give more info than others.  I will send you a DM


----------



## kynsleycat

long time bag collector here but new to the wonderful world of Chanel...I picked this beauty up yesterday At Chanel Waikiki L- gusset flap wallet in black caviar made in France.. date code says 2019 which is fine by me but what I’m curious about is, is this a harder to find item ? I have a few Louis Vuitton wallets very similar and am debating on keeping her or not... will I kick myself later for returning? or will she be easily found again ?? Any help would be great help... also throwing this one out there has anyone seen the Chanel flap case recently or has the boat been missed completely...


----------



## Nettek

s854 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the *Chanel Gabrielle Backpack* (black & medium size specifically) is still being made/sold? I know it was quite the hit a couple of years ago now, but I would still love to own it!



I've been hunting for the black too, but everyone is telling me they have no idea when they're getting it in! I have found the smaller size in various colors if you're interested! They did come out with a new minty color for this new 21S collection...


----------



## rowy65

Nettek said:


> I've been hunting for the black too, but everyone is telling me they have no idea when they're getting it in! I have found the smaller size in various colors if you're interested! They did come out with a new minty color for this new 21S collection...


Please share what’s available!  Saks has an iridescent pink from 19S available but I’m just not a fan.  The blue from cruise is completely sold out so if you have news of other colors, that info would be very welcome!


----------



## creamcamellias

Is it difficult to get a beige Claire classic flap in the small size with gold hardware?


----------



## ritzy

picklelover said:


> hi everyone! is chanel chevron small caviar with champagne gold hardware worth it at 6200 plus tax?


Omg this mini is my dream combo


----------



## Nettek

rowy65 said:


> Please share what’s available!  Saks has an iridescent pink from 19S available but I’m just not a fan.  The blue from cruise is completely sold out so if you have news of other colors, that info would be very welcome!



As of Saturday, these were the Small Gabrielle backpacks that were available at a SAKS in NY! The third is a light bluish-gray


----------



## rowy65

Nettek said:


> As of Saturday, these were the Small Gabrielle backpacks that were available at a SAKS in NY! The third is a light bluish-gray


Thanks so much.  I had called there this past Saturday.  I sent you a DM!


----------



## BrandSnob

As of late this afternoon there is an iridescent pink mini and iridescent white mini at Chanel 59th street Bloomingdales


----------



## maz2007

Hi everyone! I bought my first ever Chanel classic handbag in lamb skin leather last week. However, I have some concerns about the leather strap on my bag. I just noticed it today when my chain was folded as pictured. The edges/folds look somehow cut unevenly and it looks like it’s peeling off. Is this normal? Or am I being too finicky? Thank you for your help!


----------



## rowy65

rowy65 said:


> I just got off the phone with Chanel.  Supposedly the black will be returning and mostly in dept. stores.  She really couldn’t tell me when though


Just as an update, no one and I mean NO ONE can find the small Gabrielle backpack in black.  Fashionphile prices for the bag is insane.  We just need to be patient and hope maybe it will be released with the fall/winter collection?


----------



## rowy65

maz2007 said:


> Hi everyone! I bought my first ever Chanel classic handbag in lamb skin leather last week. However, I have some concerns about the leather strap on my bag. I just noticed it today when my chain was folded as pictured. The edges/folds look somehow cut unevenly and it looks like it’s peeling off. Is this normal? Or am I being too finicky? Thank you for your help!


That is not normal.  Especially with what you paid for that classic.  Show your SA and see what they say


----------



## maz2007

rowy65 said:


> That is not normal.  Especially with what you paid for that classic.  Show your SA and see what they say



Thanks for getting back to me! My SA got back to me today saying that my straps are _"normal and all Chanel bags are done by hand and the leather is woven by hand"_. I'm not sure how to proceed now. Since this is my first Chanel, there's nothing I can compare it with and not really sure how to respond to her since I don't also know much about the quality of Chanel bags.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Do not worry @maz2007! The uneaven parts are normal. You won’t even notice it while wearing them. Here’s some photos of my medium and small flaps for reference.







Wear it and enjoy! If your strap ever have any issues or really do come apart, you can always bring it back to Chanel for repair with no problem. But it shouldn’t come apart. Hope this
eases your concerns


----------



## roseycheeks16

Guys, i have a question to ask. Should i get a preloved dark blue caviar medium classic flap or brand new reissue flap 225 in dark blue? It’s my first bag purchase, i found the caviar to be quite plasticky but it retains its value better than lambskin. But i love the turnlock feature. The 225, i love that it’s fuss free and the strap length can be worn crossbody. Please help me choose!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Question, Chanel’s been posting videos and pictures on their IG about the classic flap. In the most recent post, they mention the “11.12” bag in the caption... is this not just the classic flap? Or is “11.12” a name of it I’ve never heard of?


----------



## Tina_Bina

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Question, Chanel’s been posting videos and pictures on their IG about the classic flap. In the most recent post, they mention the “11.12” bag in the caption... is this not just the classic flap? Or is “11.12” a name of it I’ve never heard of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048906



Strange. I feel like this is the start of them making the classic flapsextremely difficult to obtain— just like a Hermes Kelly or Birkin. I think they’re going to copy the Hermes playbook. Hope I’m wrong


----------



## Shivm

I  need some advice... I bought a Chanel classic flap today in black caviar leather with silver hardware from Harrods via their personal shopping option and from the receipt I can see the serial number starts with 29XXXXXX (so it was made in 2019).

Is it normal to be sold a bag that is already 2 years old?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Chanel posted more photos with the caption calling the classic flap and the mini the “11.12” bag. I want to know why!


----------



## platanoparty

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Chanel posted more photos with the caption calling the classic flap and the mini the “11.12” bag. I want to know why!



I noticed that! I also saw it used a lot in their website - I am curious where this comes from. I wish they would elaborate - it’s always been known as the classic flap....


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

platanoparty said:


> I noticed that! I also saw it used a lot in their website - I am curious where this comes from. I wish they would elaborate - it’s always been known as the classic flap....
> View attachment 5049778
> View attachment 5049779
> 
> View attachment 5049778
> View attachment 5049779



Ooh interesting, I didn’t see this! I wonder if they’re rebranding it?? But I have no idea what 11.12 would stand for. Is it a date like the 2.55? I don’t know, but this campaign does make me appreciate my classic flaps! That white one in the ads looks so pretty.


----------



## ul0vetina

Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread. I have 2 medium classic flap in caviar (black and beige Claire) and the 19b red caviar also medium classic flap. I noticed the leather on the red bag is much softer leather compared to the other 2 which feels more stiff and durable. Does anybody know if the 19b red bags are pebbled calfskin or pebbled lambskin? My red bag feels soft like my mini o case which was labeled on the box to be pebbled lambskin.


----------



## Iana24

ul0vetina said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread. I have 2 medium classic flap in caviar (black and beige Claire) and the 19b red caviar also medium classic flap. I noticed the leather on the red bag is much softer leather compared to the other 2 which feels more stiff and durable. Does anybody know if the 19b red bags are pebbled calfskin or pebbled lambskin? My red bag feels soft like my mini o case which was labeled on the box to be pebbled lambskin.


Hi there, I have the exact same 19B red flap. I checked on the tag and the code is Y33352 which translated to grained calfskin with gold-tone hardware according to chanel website. I notice that particular bag feels softer too. Are your other 2 flaps REV? Permanent flap caviar uses stiffer caviar (based on my observation only) and they always come with edge stitching while seasonal differs from season to season. For me the soft caviar doesn’t bother me at all. It’s still sturdy yet not too rigid. What bothers me is that sometimes I feel that the finish looks a bit plasticky. Sad..


----------



## Iana24

roseycheeks16 said:


> Guys, i have a question to ask. Should i get a preloved dark blue caviar medium classic flap or brand new reissue flap 225 in dark blue? It’s my first bag purchase, i found the caviar to be quite plasticky but it retains its value better than lambskin. But i love the turnlock feature. The 225, i love that it’s fuss free and the strap length can be worn crossbody. Please help me choose!


You must follow your heart. And which one will be more convenient for your lifestyle. In the end, you’d probably wanting both. Looks like you want reissue but worry about resale value. I enjoy my reissue much more than my CF but I love both styles.


----------



## 2manychins

Does anyone know the dimensions of the clutch on the left?


----------



## Iana24

Shivm said:


> I  need some advice... I bought a Chanel classic flap today in black caviar leather with silver hardware from Harrods via their personal shopping option and from the receipt I can see the serial number starts with 29XXXXXX (so it was made in 2019).
> 
> Is it normal to be sold a bag that is already 2 years old?


I would say it’s normal. 29xx is late 2019. I have 19B bag that still start with 28xx so I’m guessing 29 series is around sept if not nov 2019. So it’s still less than 2 years old. With then the covid situation and lockdown it is very normal that the sales slow down and the crazy price increase last year made people think 7 times investing in new CF. Having said that, I remembered people rushing buying CF to beat price increase in May last year. So I’m saying it is possible that it was a return or it’s just an unsold inventory. Also possible it’s a recent shipment. Sometimes Chanel randomly ship older series. As long as it’s pristine condition, I wouldn’t worry. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## XOXO_Valerie

Hi Purse Forum! I was wondering how it works to be put in contact with an SA on here. I live in Portland which has a boutique within a Nordstrom, but it is extremely limited in terms of inventory. I don't have a purchase history, would I still be able to purchase elsewhere and have something shipped to my house?


----------



## Lilydaze

So, I plan on buying my first Chanel bag, after much through I decided on the Small Trendy CC. HOWEVER. I’m having a really difficult time getting the bag. I’ve call Chanel client services a handful of time, been connected to SA’s and gone to multiple boutiques with no avail. I want my first Chanel bag to be bought in the boutique, and within the preloved market the Trendy CC is way above retail value. Any advice, I’m really loosing hope. ( I love in Southern, California BTW). Thank you !


----------



## roseycheeks16

Iana24 said:


> You must follow your heart. And which one will be more convenient for your lifestyle. In the end, you’d probably wanting both. Looks like you want reissue but worry about resale value. I enjoy my reissue much more than my CF but I love both styles.


Just purchased the black medium in caviar and already feeling buyer’s remorse. My heart is still set on the navy caviar. Ughhh i hate this feeling! The reissue is easier to find but yeah, the resale value factor and i think it might bother me if the aged calfskin becomes even more crinkled than it already is.


----------



## Burburbur

Hi all,

I am finally going to buy my DREAM bag, the Chanel classic flap bag (GW with Caviar leather) in the medium size. I have an appointment at the Chanel store on saturday 17 April. 

I was just wondering whether the bag is still EUR 6050 or is it now EUR 6350? I couldn't find an answer on the internet. I live in Europe btw. 

Many thanks.


----------



## star_dust

Hey all. I was wondering are SA allowed to share photos of future collections? I asked my SA for some photos from Metiers D'art collection and he kind of ignored my message and moved to another topic. He is based in France if that makes a difference..


----------



## kynsleycat

Does anyone know of a reliable seller that has a 21s pink/lilacy pink o case or full size snap wallet for purchase ? Any lead would be great


----------



## emeng_z

XOXO_Valerie said:


> Hi Purse Forum! I was wondering how it works to be put in contact with an SA on here. I live in Portland which has a boutique within a Nordstrom, but it is extremely limited in terms of inventory. I don't have a purchase history, would I still be able to purchase elsewhere and have something shipped to my house?


Recently got connected with @nat74 ‘s NM SA. Made a purchase successfully without a CHANEL purchase history . Was told NM purchase history is possibly necessary and I did have that. The only case I heard a purchase history is required is to make a phone order through Chanel boutique. Always, does not hurt to try : D


----------



## platanoparty

Curious if vintage fans believe Chanel Diana bags will go down in value? Also curious if anyone knows what exactly caused the prices to sky rocket as they have? I really want one but I am seeing many between $4500-$8500 (the latter being ridiculous!) when I hear not even a few years ago they were ~$1500-$2500


----------



## XOXO_Valerie

emeng_z said:


> Recently got connected with @nat74 ‘s NM SA. Made a purchase successfully without a CHANEL purchase history . Was told NM purchase history is possibly necessary and I did have that. The only case I heard a purchase history is required is to make a phone order through Chanel boutique. Always, does not hurt to try : D


Thank you so much! I'd heard that about the stand alone boutiques as well, so that makes much more sense.


----------



## Lulumelons

platanoparty said:


> Curious if vintage fans believe Chanel Diana bags will go down in value? Also curious if anyone knows what exactly caused the prices to sky rocket as they have? I really want one but I am seeing many between $4500-$8500 (the latter being ridiculous!) when I hear not even a few years ago they were ~$1500-$2500



Up till 2018/2019 it used to be that people buy vintage because they are much cheaper. Seeing that Chanel keep raising their price, the 2nd market will follow. But it shot up ridiculously in 2020/2021 as they hve been popularised. Marketed for having 24k Gold plated hardware, better lambskin, structure, connection with Princess Diana, will never be made again etc. As long as there are demands the price will never fall.

Also, all resellers are on Instagram, if they keep buying to sell(and was successful at selling at that high price)... the source will naturally set a higher price as well. But people keep buying.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Has anyone else seen this color? Thinking of purchasing this one. I haven’t seen it before... do these iridescent colors age well? Or ok rather lol.


----------



## lkweh

Anyone knows the name of this bag style? I saw it from the boutique thread. Any modeling pic please or review?


----------



## eydo

I'm thinking about buying some chanel costume jewelry but can't find the specific models I found anywhere else online except for the listings I am interested in. Are some pieces just not sold online? I noticed some of the pieces I was looking at, like the chanel pearl necklace worn by Jennie from blackpink can't be found anywhere.


----------



## dulcieduveen

Hello all! I am planning on buying my first chanel bag in a couple of months and was wondering if there are bags other than Classic flaps that I should explore? I'd hopefully want to get a black classic medium flap in ghw or shw (I like them both !) but would like to know if there's any other lines that are similar in size (nothing bigger than medium size please!) that I should at least take a look at before completely zeroing on classic flaps! I am looking to buy something in caviar leather since I am not great at maintaining conditions and would like to actually use it!


----------



## platanoparty

I don’t think we have a fine jewelry chat or club house (not that I could see at least) so thought I’d share here. I got this in the mail and it seems there is a new line celebrating the 100 years of Chanel number 5!


----------



## lollol8624

platanoparty said:


> I don’t think we have a fine jewelry chat or club house (not that I could see at least) so thought I’d share here. I got this in the mail and it seems there is a new line celebrating the 100 years of Chanel number 5!
> View attachment 5073502
> 
> View attachment 5073501
> View attachment 5073500


Thank you for sharing  I really like the no.5 earings personally


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Does anyone have this?


----------



## SoCal24

New to TPF! So not entirely sure if this is the right place to ask  I am a newbie to the world of Chanel and want a beige or black 19 bag in the standard/small size really badly. According to the Chanel advisor I spoke to when I tried to call the boutique nearest my home, none are available in those colors currently. She told me even if it had been available, they would not allow me order by phone as a newcomer, which is disappointing. I told her I would be more than willing to drive the 1.5 hours to the nearest boutique (Orange County, CA), but would they hold it for me in the event it did become available since you also must make an appointment to even go in there at all, and there is no guarantee of getting a same-day appointment. She said no. I did see a thread on here from recently where someone tracked one down in a boutique. So I don't know if I was given inaccurate information or if I'm just not part of the "club" so they care more about their existing clients. If anyone would be willing to give me guidance on how to track down this bag for purchase, I would be grateful.


----------



## nicole0612

SoCal24 said:


> New to TPF! So not entirely sure if this is the right place to ask  I am a newbie to the world of Chanel and want a beige or black 19 bag in the standard/small size really badly. According to the Chanel advisor I spoke to when I tried to call the boutique nearest my home, none are available in those colors currently. She told me even if it had been available, they would not allow me order by phone as a newcomer, which is disappointing. I told her I would be more than willing to drive the 1.5 hours to the nearest boutique (Orange County, CA), but would they hold it for me in the event it did become available since you also must make an appointment to even go in there at all, and there is no guarantee of getting a same-day appointment. She said no. I did see a thread on here from recently where someone tracked one down in a boutique. So I don't know if I was given inaccurate information or if I'm just not part of the "club" so they care more about their existing clients. If anyone would be willing to give me guidance on how to track down this bag for purchase, I would be grateful.


This is only a small tip, but phone orders are only allowed for clients with a previous in-person purchase. I don’t think it is meant to be exclusionary, instead I believe they need to verify your identity and put you into the system before they can accept your order just through phone or text. Perhaps you can drive to the nearest boutique and have a list of a few smaller items that you like so that you are able to purchase something. Then you will be an established client in the system. However, it is also true that very in-demand items usually go to clients with a strong history with their SA first, but with Chanel it is certainly not impossible to buy a desired item without much purchase history. I would be pleasant and easy to deal with when you buy your item(s) in person and then ask that SA about your wishlist item. In the future, try to make your purchases from the same SA and they will look out for your shopping wishlist as well. I hope that helps. You can also follow the Chanel Boutiques Finds thread in this forum as people sometimes post HTF items that their SA has that day. Even if the exact bag you want is not available, you may see something similar that you love.


----------



## bluedaisy

Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF and wanted to ask a question. I'm going to Miami with some friends in June. I've been contemplating if I should bring a Chanel bag or not. I'm deciding between my mini red rectangular classic and my black gabrielle backpack. My classics are out of the question since I don't think I will be going to many fancy enough places for me to use it. Should I not be bringing a Chanel at all since I'm technically traveling (even tho its in the states)? If I do bring one which one do you guys think would be better?


----------



## SoCal24

nicole0612 said:


> This is only a small tip, but phone orders are only allowed for clients with a previous in-person purchase. I don’t think it is meant to be exclusionary, instead I believe they need to verify your identity and put you into the system before they can accept your order just through phone or text. Perhaps you can drive to the nearest boutique and have a list of a few smaller items that you like so that you are able to purchase something. Then you will be an established client in the system. However, it is also true that very in-demand items usually go to clients with a strong history with their SA first, but with Chanel it is certainly not impossible to buy a desired item without much purchase history. I would be pleasant and easy to deal with when you buy your item(s) in person and then ask that SA about your wishlist item. In the future, try to make your purchases from the same SA and they will look out for your shopping wishlist as well. I hope that helps. You can also follow the Chanel Boutiques Finds thread in this forum as people sometimes post HTF items that their SA has that day. Even if the exact bag you want is not available, you may see something similar that you love.




Thank you for your response! I will try to visit a store soon so I can get into the system and build a relationship with a SA.


----------



## nicole0612

bluedaisy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF and wanted to ask a question. I'm going to Miami with some friends in June. I've been contemplating if I should bring a Chanel bag or not. I'm deciding between my mini red rectangular classic and my black gabrielle backpack. My classics are out of the question since I don't think I will be going to many fancy enough places for me to use it. Should I not be bringing a Chanel at all since I'm technically traveling (even tho its in the states)? If I do bring one which one do you guys think would be better?


I would personally take the mini because smaller bags are easier to travel with. You can put it inside your carry on bag while you travel, which is an advantage for me. I don’t see any reason why you shouldn’t bring a Chanel bag with you on your trip.


----------



## kpearls

Hi I’m not sure if theirs a specific place for questions but I have one for you guys. I’m very interested in an iridescent chanel mini from the 20B collection. I was wondering if this is still in stores or if I would have to go through a reseller. Where I live their are 7 chanel boutiques so if it is available they get shipments quickly and I could ask around. I hope this isn’t a silly question. Thank you for anyone who responds!


----------



## rollingrock

I’m quiet new to Chanel.
I purchase a small Chanel filigree vanity case small in black recently and when I received it in the mail. I realized that the tag for this bag is from Chanel 2019C collection.
Is that normal to get the bag is still sitting there after 2 years? Because this is the only bag they have available now for black in small.


----------



## XCCX

Hi! I’m wondering which season had a white/ivory Chanel 19 in goatskin? Thank you in advance!


----------



## poptarts

Random question: but for those of you who have sold Chanel bags in the past, how did you take photos of the serial sticker inside? I cannot for the life of me, get my phone or camera to focus lol. Please help


----------



## platanoparty

Curious if any other medium classic flap owners find their bag a bit heavy?

I often hear jumbos CFs are heavy but today I was carrying my medium longer than the first time I wore it and noticed a bit of an achey shoulder. I mean I know I gotta get back into the gym after all last year but still I’m interested in hearing if this is just a general issue with the doubleflaps or any bag with the chain (so almost any Chanel bag)


----------



## NYERINLONDON

What's the deal with Chanel saying there's a purchase limit on bags in the UK? I happened to buy a couple of bags this past season because there were seasonal colors I couldn't pass up. When I purchased my last one, the boutique manager came over and told me there was a limit - he let me make my purchase but questioned me about my past purchases (if they were for me). I found it so offensive and awkward. Did I have to say, "yes, I can afford to buy multiple bags.."? Especially since I haven't purchased two of the same models or colors. Has anyone else experienced this? I would think they would be more appreciative of long term customers.


----------



## MSV0

NYERINLONDON said:


> What's the deal with Chanel saying there's a purchase limit on bags in the UK? I happened to buy a couple of bags this past season because there were seasonal colors I couldn't pass up. When I purchased my last one, the boutique manager came over and told me there was a limit - he let me make my purchase but questioned me about my past purchases (if they were for me). I found it so offensive and awkward. Did I have to say, "yes, I can afford to buy multiple bags.."? Especially since I haven't purchased two of the same models or colors. Has anyone else experienced this? I would think they would be more appreciative of long term customers.


In the US they now have a limit as well.


----------



## Venessa84

rollingrock said:


> I’m quiet new to Chanel.
> I purchase a small Chanel filigree vanity case small in black recently and when I received it in the mail. I realized that the tag for this bag is from Chanel 2019C collection.
> Is that normal to get the bag is still sitting there after 2 years? Because this is the only bag they have available now for black in small.



Completely normal...could be old stock transferred from another store or just forgotten about stock in the back.


----------



## Venessa84

XCCX said:


> Hi! I’m wondering which season had a white/ivory Chanel 19 in goatskin? Thank you in advance!



My white 19 is from 20B.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

SoCal24 said:


> New to TPF! So not entirely sure if this is the right place to ask  I am a newbie to the world of Chanel and want a beige or black 19 bag in the standard/small size really badly. According to the Chanel advisor I spoke to when I tried to call the boutique nearest my home, none are available in those colors currently. She told me even if it had been available, they would not allow me order by phone as a newcomer, which is disappointing. I told her I would be more than willing to drive the 1.5 hours to the nearest boutique (Orange County, CA), but would they hold it for me in the event it did become available since you also must make an appointment to even go in there at all, and there is no guarantee of getting a same-day appointment. She said no. I did see a thread on here from recently where someone tracked one down in a boutique. So I don't know if I was given inaccurate information or if I'm just not part of the "club" so they care more about their existing clients. If anyone would be willing to give me guidance on how to track down this bag for purchase, I would be grateful.


If you go to a boutique and give your style you want and give your CC, they should be able to put request and once they find it, they can ship it to you using the CC info you provided.  that is how i got my CF.


----------



## jellycrumbs

platanoparty said:


> Curious if any other medium classic flap owners find their bag a bit heavy?
> 
> I often hear jumbos CFs are heavy but today I was carrying my medium longer than the first time I wore it and noticed a bit of an achey shoulder. I mean I know I gotta get back into the gym after all last year but still I’m interested in hearing if this is just a general issue with the doubleflaps or any bag with the chain (so almost any Chanel bag)


Yes, I definitely find it heavy. I don't usually pack much with me (card case, keys, small lip balm, hand sanitizer, small mirror) and after a few hours of walking around it starts to dig into my shoulder.  For that very reason I sold it and bought the 21A mini instead! It fits whatever I put in the medium CF in the first place, minus the weight


----------



## platanoparty

jellycrumbs said:


> Yes, I definitely find it heavy. I don't usually pack much with me (card case, keys, small lip balm, hand sanitizer, small mirror) and after a few hours of walking around it starts to dig into my shoulder.  For that very reason I sold it and bought the 21A mini instead! It fits whatever I put in the medium CF in the first place, minus the weight


That makes me sad to hear but maybe that’s the next bag I should add! I have been debating small cf and rectangle mini so thank you for your input. I think I need to try out both next time I’m at the boutique! I love my medium too much to sell but I think I might not buy another in this size.


----------



## jellycrumbs

platanoparty said:


> That makes me sad to hear but maybe that’s the next bag I should add! I have been debating small cf and rectangle mini so thank you for your input. I think I need to try out both next time I’m at the boutique! I love my medium too much to sell but I think I might not buy another in this size.


Glad I could be of help. Excited to see what size you decide to add to your collection next


----------



## solangeles

Nevermind post removdd


----------



## ParisianAffair

Hi all! I have an issue with a new bag that is asymmetrical, front and back, all the quilting is shifted off to the right hand side and it’s my first Chanel bag! However I’m afraid they won’t have another white calfskin small Chanel boy from this season if I were to return it. Australia gets very little stock you see... in my city there are only two stores. Even if they have another, there’s no guarantee it’s better or worse. I have 14 days to return it for store credit, but that credit only lasts one year... what if I can’t find another bag I love? This is my unicorn combo. Whaat would you do? 

Ask the sa to keep an eye out and notify me if more stock comes in? I don’t know if she’d be conscientious enough to even notify me...Chanel service doesn’t have the best rep. Help!


----------



## Rissalicious

MSV0 said:


> In the US they now have a limit as well.



these limits have always been around, theyre just now starting to crack down on it and be more strict lately


----------



## solangeles

Hi just received these shoes and I question whether these are real. Does anyone own the white lamb skin espadrilles from 2021? Is the gold stamping supposed to be so splotchy? Also leather doesn’t feel ultra soft like Chanel lamb skin usually does.


----------



## HoldBackTheRain

solangeles said:


> Hi just received these shoes and I question whether these are real. Does anyone own the white lamb skin espadrilles from 2021? Is the gold stamping supposed to be so splotchy? Also leather doesn’t feel ultra soft like Chanel lamb skin usually does.


I'm not familiar with those specific shoes, but that looks like really poor quality for such pricey shoes.  I just looked at my Chanel sneakers that are a few years old, and even after being worn a good bit the printing is straight and neat inside of them and the soles are still showing the Chanel logos clearly.


----------



## XCCX

Quick question: any one can compare the small 19 strap length vs that of the old medium boy bag? Thank you!


----------



## fsadeli

edited.*


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know the Canadian price of Chanel J12 Electro in either sizes? TIA


----------



## Coach Superfan

platanoparty said:


> Curious if any other medium classic flap owners find their bag a bit heavy?
> 
> I often hear jumbos CFs are heavy but today I was carrying my medium longer than the first time I wore it and noticed a bit of an achey shoulder. I mean I know I gotta get back into the gym after all last year but still I’m interested in hearing if this is just a general issue with the doubleflaps or any bag with the chain (so almost any Chanel bag)



I think my Medium CF is much lighter than my Jumbo CF, BUT it may also have to do with the leather. My Medium is Lambskin while my Jumbo is Caviar. Just comparing the two empty, the weight is definitely noticeable.


----------



## Coach Superfan

I am curious whether most of you shop via text/social media with your SAs or if you ever go into the boutiques still? I was on vacation in Hawaii so I stopped into a boutique and they had almost no inventory. The SA was super sweet and showed me what they did have, but there were no bags in leather; just all tweed. (Actually someone was buying the LAST patent So Black CF they had, but even that was from 2019 I think.) She explained that they had to pull older inventory from the warehouse just to have stuff in stock. I was pretty disappointed with the lack of selection and ended up not buying anything and I had been looking forward to this trip to the boutique for months


----------



## XCCX

I’m having an OCD moment: Could dry cleaning chemicals affect leather handbags in anyway when the bags are rubbing the clothes? I feel silly asking so pardon me


----------



## doubleo7

Hi friends,

I recently purchased my first classic flap pre loved through Fashionphile. I wanted extra peace of mind so I got it authenticated by Zeko Authentication. It ended up being authentic but the bag is series 18 (2013/2014) but at some point it looks like someone got the CC turnlock replaced and it was replaced with an older 24k gold plated turnlock...so the turnlock doesn't "match" the age of the bag since Chanel stopped using the 24k gold plated turnlocks in 2009.

Leather Surgeons quoted me $155 plus shipping to replace it. If you were me would you get it replaced and if so, why?

THANK YOU for any thoughts.


----------



## platanoparty

Has anyone heard of a price increase for fine jewelry and watches mid July? I am seeing rumors but no confirmation of it


----------



## Lulumelons

doubleo7 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I recently purchased my first classic flap pre loved through Fashionphile. I wanted extra peace of mind so I got it authenticated by Zeko Authentication. It ended up being authentic but the bag is series 18 (2013/2014) but at some point it looks like someone got the CC turnlock replaced and it was replaced with an older 24k gold plated turnlock...so the turnlock doesn't "match" the age of the bag since Chanel stopped using the 24k gold plated turnlocks in 2009.
> 
> Leather Surgeons quoted me $155 plus shipping to replace it. If you were me would you get it replaced and if so, why?
> 
> THANK YOU for any thoughts.



That's so bizarre! I wouldn't replace it though. Why would you have an extra set of turnlock for? Just use it until it pops like really need to be replaced. 24k gets rarer by the day.


----------



## doubleo7

Lulumelons said:


> That's so bizarre! I wouldn't replace it though. Why would you have an extra set of turnlock for? Just use it until it pops like really need to be replaced. 24k gets rarer by the day.



Thank you SO much for taking the time to give your input. I'm leaning towards that right now. My only guess is that the original (non 24k gold) lock probably got scratched and whatever repair shop it was taken to just replaced it with whatever they probably had in stock. 

Zeko Authentication was so thorough in her work that I trust it is authentic although totally bizarre, it definitely confused her at first.

Again, THANK YOU for your feedback


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

doubleo7 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I recently purchased my first classic flap pre loved through Fashionphile. I wanted extra peace of mind so I got it authenticated by Zeko Authentication. It ended up being authentic but the bag is series 18 (2013/2014) but at some point it looks like someone got the CC turnlock replaced and it was replaced with an older 24k gold plated turnlock...so the turnlock doesn't "match" the age of the bag since Chanel stopped using the 24k gold plated turnlocks in 2009.
> 
> Leather Surgeons quoted me $155 plus shipping to replace it. If you were me would you get it replaced and if so, why?
> 
> THANK YOU for any thoughts.


I would totally keep this too! Even if it’s not original to the bag. I only get older/vintage classic flaps because I want that 24k (or whatever karat) hardware. I prefer that shade of gold over just the gold-toned metal they use now. Makes it more special, even if the rest of the bag is newer.


----------



## doubleo7

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I would totally keep this too! Even if it’s not original to the bag. I only get older/vintage classic flaps because I want that 24k (or whatever karat) hardware. I prefer that shade of gold over just the gold-toned metal they use now. Makes it more special, even if the rest of the bag is newer.



Thank you so much for the feedback! Yeah, I've been staring at her to see if the turnlock looks completely different (colorwise) from the gold hardware on the rest of the bag and I think because it's further away from the gold on the strap and stuff it's not noticeable at all. And I agree, I love the 24k shade more than the current gold toned metal!


----------



## _byjoanne

I recently bought my first Chanel bag which is in the material lambskin. I’m looking to get a bag insert for it as I’m scared of damaging the inside.
Does anyone have recommendations of good insert brands? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## winks

does anbody know from which collection this bag ist? source: IG lenaterlutter
TIA


----------



## winks

_byjoanne said:


> I recently bought my first Chanel bag which is in the material lambskin. I’m looking to get a bag insert for it as I’m scared of damaging the inside.
> Does anyone have recommendations of good insert brands?
> 
> Thanks in advance


samorga!


----------



## bosslady

Coach Superfan said:


> I am curious whether most of you shop via text/social media with your SAs or if you ever go into the boutiques still? I was on vacation in Hawaii so I stopped into a boutique and they had almost no inventory. The SA was super sweet and showed me what they did have, but there were no bags in leather; just all tweed. (Actually someone was buying the LAST patent So Black CF they had, but even that was from 2019 I think.) She explained that they had to pull older inventory from the warehouse just to have stuff in stock. I was pretty disappointed with the lack of selection and ended up not buying anything and I had been looking forward to this trip to the boutique for months



I haven’t gone into a boutique since pre-covid. BUT that has everything yo do with my SA. I text him regularly to ask for the stuff I want and he finds it for me and sends it to me. Even though he’s in my city it’s so easy and convenient. I’m also in a shared al in with him and he regularly sends me pics of new things in the store. Prior to having a dedicated SA I would go into stores and often come up empty because the things I saw or wanted were rarely available on the shelf.


----------



## m.g.s.c

I’m currently on a wait list for a Chanel mini flap. Does anyone know how often they restock? Or how long the wait list can go on for?


----------



## hellothisista

Hi everyone, I'm new to the game, I'm now on the waitlist/reserve list for black mini flap rectangular in 2 boutiques. Is it normal to be in several waitlist!!
Also, do you know if SA will confirm me before they charge my cards? TIA


----------



## mc79638

not sure of ur first question. I always got call or text when the bag arrived and before they charged my card



hellothisista said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the game, I'm now on the waitlist/reserve list for black mini flap rectangular in 2 boutiques. Is it normal to be in several waitlist!!
> Also, do you know if SA will confirm me before they charge my cards? TIA


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hi Chanel lovers, I’m new to Chanel and got the bug.  I wanted to ask if color comes off the chains and hardware from SO black bags over time.  What is that hardware?  Will it become silver or gold if the black scratches off?  And if I wanted to get that repaired does Chanel handle that?   Thank you so much.


----------



## itsjudicious

Does anyone have a SA that they can share to help assist looking for a bag?


----------



## hellothisista

Guys, I'm still looking for lambskin black mini flap rectangular with either SHW/GHW in the Bay Area. I'm a new client so I can't purchase thru phone and all the boutiques here keep me on waitlist for almost half a year  Are there any other ways I can get it soon? I would really appreciate if someone could help, I can pay some extra tho. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## itsjudicious

hellothisista said:


> Guys, I'm still looking for lambskin black mini flap rectangular with either SHW/GHW in the Bay Area. I'm a new client so I can't purchase thru phone and all the boutiques here keep me on waitlist for almost half a year  Are there any other ways I can get it soon? I would really appreciate if someone could help, I can pay some extra tho. Thank you so much!!!


It’s going to be hard because of the waitlist. You can try to look on fashionphile or Julia Rose or if you really want you can get a sourced like Mireya_fashionlover, but will be a premium price. Otherwise it’s a waiting game. Even if you did have a purchase offer, they only look around your area and still ask you to go into a store.


----------



## itsjudicious

hellothisista said:


> Guys, I'm still looking for lambskin black mini flap rectangular with either SHW/GHW in the Bay Area. I'm a new client so I can't purchase thru phone and all the boutiques here keep me on waitlist for almost half a year  Are there any other ways I can get it soon? I would really appreciate if someone could help, I can pay some extra tho. Thank you so much!!!


Oh and there’s several Facebook groups you can join and they sell brand new items.


----------



## goodcrush

hellothisista said:


> Guys, I'm still looking for lambskin black mini flap rectangular with either SHW/GHW in the Bay Area. I'm a new client so I can't purchase thru phone and all the boutiques here keep me on waitlist for almost half a year  Are there any other ways I can get it soon? I would really appreciate if someone could help, I can pay some extra tho. Thank you so much!!!



You should go to one of the Bay Area boutiques and purchase an SLG so you have purchase history established. That way you can work with any SA in the states. Also I see minis pop up here all the time on the stock thread and you may be able to obtain one that way. It’s worth the effort. I love my minis!


----------



## Ruby5

goodcrush said:


> You should go to one of the Bay Area boutiques and purchase an SLG so you have purchase history established. That way you can work with any SA in the states. Also I see minis pop up here all the time on the stock thread and you may be able to obtain one that way. It’s worth the effort. I love my minis!


Agree!! Instead of paying a premium, buy an slg & then you can use any SA in the US. (And then you can look at the Vegas & New York stores especially).


----------



## itsjudicious

Ruby5 said:


> Agree!! Instead of paying a premium, buy an slg & then you can use any SA in the US. (And then you can look at the Vegas & New York stores especially).


Would you usually just call into the store and speak to any SA or still need a referral to find SA?


----------



## Ruby5

itsjudicious said:


> Would you usually just call into the store and speak to any SA or still need a referral to find SA?


I think that you can call the boutique line & ask for someone to help you. Otherwise there are threads for recommended SAs.
There isn’t a Chanel in my state so I use the SAs in Vegas. I have a customer history (I bought shoes on vacation) so then the customer service rep gave me the option of contacting the old SA or getting a new SA if I wanted immediate service. (And I think that it was a centralized number when I called the bellagio boutique). And you can chat online with the Chanel website, too.

Also, I just saw some black minis in the shopping threads at department stores. I think Saks & NM & you could dm the lister (I think it was nat) for SA info, too.


----------



## Ruby5

Honestly, I bought my first Chanel many years ago (pst tote) and then hardly bought a couple classics over 10 years because I had rotten luck with the Chicago boutique. But on vacation, I found all the SAs in Vegas to be very nice. This year, I’ve bought 2 bags & 2 prs of shoes & will probably buy another bag or two before the year ends. For someone else, that may be nothing, but for me that’s a lot. And it’s simply because the service is so much better. And this is in spite of covid shortages.


----------



## itsjudicious

So I purchased a classic flap via phone from Florida (I'm in California), I asked my SA if I need to register the bag to me because of the chip now, she wasn't sure and was going to get back to me, haven't heard back. Does anyone know? I did supply all my information when I purchased it. I tried to call Customer Service, and they said they aren't sure and need to route to another dept, so now I'm waiting. Does anyone know??


----------



## ka3na20

Double posted. Sorry. Deleted.


----------



## ka3na20

I don’t know where else to share this so here I am. Sharing what I did to the camelia flowers attached to our packaging. I turned them into resin coasters!


----------



## needmorebags7

Hi all! I have decided to finally get a mini square classic flap, and i think I want it in a fun color like a pink, so I found that 21K is going to have a few light iridescent shades, including a light iridescent pink! I’m just nervous about the iridescent pieces being extra fragile, does anyone have a light iridescent pink Chanel piece in lambskin that can share their experience?


----------



## weirdshiny

Hi everyone, wanted to get your opinion on something.
Is the vintage classic lambskin small flap in burgundy THAT rare? I’ve only ever come across 1-2 listings in the past 2-3 years and failed to get it each time thinking that I’ll see it again. Even on Google search, I can hardly come across anyone who has listed the bag or owned it.


----------



## topglamchic

Hey!  May I have your opinion on this Chanel wrist coin purse. It came out in 2020. I liked it then but felt maybe it was too impractical especially as I hadn’t seen it irl. 

I saw it in the store in person recently and still really like it.
I could just use it and keep my phone in my pocket or use it as an additional accessory along with my purse (as seen in the picture). And the band can be used as a bracelet.

To complicate matters,I had been looking for these sunglasses for ages and the SA may be able to get them in. (I do have Chanel aviators so this would be a second pair of sunglasses).

So if you could choose one which one or maybe neither…

Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi Chanel lovers, I’m new to Chanel and got the bug.  I wanted to ask if color comes off the chains and hardware from SO black bags over time.  What is that hardware?  Will it become silver or gold if the black scratches off?  And if I wanted to get that repaired does Chanel handle that?   Thank you so much.



Hi, I don’t have any So Black because of this issue, but yes, it is a known potential problem. However, they are gorgeous. Try this So Black clubhouse thread for a start. I hope it helps.





						So Black Club
					

My boutique SA just told me new shipment of the so black jumbo has arrived at her boutique!!! No medium again this time. If you are able to buy in person from NYC, PM me for her contact info. She said only a few available!  For those outside of NYC, call your boutique SAs now!!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, I don’t have any So Black because of this issue, but yes, it is a known potential problem. However, they are gorgeous. Try this So Black clubhouse thread for a start. I hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black Club
> 
> 
> My boutique SA just told me new shipment of the so black jumbo has arrived at her boutique!!! No medium again this time. If you are able to buy in person from NYC, PM me for her contact info. She said only a few available!  For those outside of NYC, call your boutique SAs now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you Nicole!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you Nicole!


Sorry, I realized after the fact that your question was from a couple of weeks ago, so you probably found it on your own


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, I realized after the fact that your question was from a couple of weeks ago, so you probably found it on your own


I asked the SA and they confirmed that I could get it fixed. So that’s good.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> I asked the SA and they confirmed that I could get it fixed. So that’s good.


I think So Black would be perfect with your cool style!


----------



## hjspell

I have a silly question to ask.  I recently moved to the US a while ago. My state does not have a Chanel boutique so I have to travel different state to shop at Chanel.
I made my profile last month and made one big purchase in person . I made another purchase (FW clothing) via text last week.
I asked my SA if I could be on the waitlist or make a reserve on certain bags and clothing for upcoming F/W and Cruise, my SA said theres no such thing called a waitlist... :S
My SA is very nice but I felt a bit odd.
Is this because I am not a regular yet? Or is there any certain amount I have to spend at the boutique in order to reserve certain items?

Thanks!


----------



## famouslyme

Hey all, I'm relatively new to Chanel and have been wanting a classic flap (small) in caviar in red (SHW/GHW) for a while now. But it seems that in the past year Chanel has only released red bags in lambskin.   Does anyone know what are the chances they'll release between now and 2022? Is it rare to have it in caviar?


----------



## platanoparty

hjspell said:


> I have a silly question to ask.  I recently moved to the US a while ago. My state does not have a Chanel boutique so I have to travel different state to shop at Chanel.
> I made my profile last month and made one big purchase in person . I made another purchase (FW clothing) via text last week.
> I asked my SA if I could be on the waitlist or make a reserve on certain bags and clothing for upcoming F/W and Cruise, my SA said theres no such thing called a waitlist... :S
> My SA is very nice but I felt a bit odd.
> Is this because I am not a regular yet? Or is there any certain amount I have to spend at the boutique in order to reserve certain items?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the US! I hope your move was a good and easy one. So for waitlists and reservations you’ll soon learn it really is weird and varies by store. I think especially because of the heightened reseller market during the pandemic they’ve changed their tune a bit. So some stores do them, others don’t, some only two weeks before release, and others do lottery. If you don’t get a good vibe from your SA I would try to build a relationship elsewhere or at a department store Chanel (in my experience they’re easier to work with and more flexible but that’s just me). Hoping you get the items you’re wishing for! I think because some collections are far away too, only VVIP get to reserve or rather dictate buying for boutiques.


----------



## Lzamare

ka3na20 said:


> I don’t know where else to share this so here I am. Sharing what I did to the camelia flowers attached to our packaging. I turned them into resin coasters!



Very Pretty!


----------



## MrGuccio

Hello- looking for a brooch with some pearls to match some other items.  Haven't seen anything available from the current collection - what are the best sites/sellers for previous collection items like brooches.  Trying to avoid buying a fake.

thanks!


----------



## LadyRabbit

Hi, I wanted to know, how's everyone's experience with Chanel heels/shoes in general. Are they comfortable? Usually my shoes are Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, or Dior. I haven't got a chance to try them in store yet and wanted to hear your experiences. Thank you 

Lady Rabbit


----------



## YEANETT

MrGuccio said:


> Hello- looking for a brooch with some pearls to match some other items.  Haven't seen anything available from the current collection - what are the best sites/sellers for previous collection items like brooches.  Trying to avoid buying a fake.
> 
> I would suggest to first try
> the boutiques, they sometimes have previous seasons or styles that are permanent collections. If you don’t find any there, and still want to try second market, I can suggest fashionphile they are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I wanted to know, how's everyone's experience with Chanel heels/shoes in general. Are they comfortable? Usually my shoes are Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, or Dior. I haven't got a chance to try them in store yet and wanted to hear your experiences. Thank you
> 
> Lady Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own ballerina flats, sandals, dad sandals, espadrilles and sneakers . I personally find the flats, sandals and sneakers super comfortable, the espadrilles it depends on the style and material. HTH
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyRabbit

Thanks for the reply. Will try them on in store when I get the chance. The espadrilles do look cute.


----------



## brynadair

Hi friends! I have the straw Deauville tote, from this February, and a piece of the straw accidentally snagged on a car door handle while I was taking it out of the car!!! I’m wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to fix it.


----------



## addyx

Hi friends! I haven't made a purchase with Chanel before, but looking to do so for 21K. Are there any department stores that allow you to make a first time purchase over the phone? I've gotten lots of mixed messages from NM and Nordstrom. There is a Chanel boutique in my state(MA) but I'd have to make a trip there and I can't seem to get any appointments for outside the work day and the lines are always long whenever I have a chance to be around there. Any insights? Thank you so much


----------



## platanoparty

Curious if you ladies feel a mini rectangle with top handle is too redundant from a capacity perspective for a collection that already has a mini coco handle, mini square and WOC? I also have a medium CF but I also don’t feel that holds a ton. I haven’t tried on mini rectangle (with or without top handle) to get a gauge on capacity but feeling like it could be redundant even though I love the look. The bag I really want is a trendy CC which I think would be a lot better for capacity than my current collection, but the mini top handle rectangle is so tempting too…..


----------



## Applemehta

Experienced Chanel experts, can you help me decide please? I am gonna but my first Chanel bag - thinking of a mini rectangle.
I have a few of questions:
1) which one do you prefer - mini rectangle/square?
2) Which color would you suggest that I go for? - I was thinking black since it's my first Chanel (though Chanel launched such beautiful colors for 21k) - so confused!!
3) Do you think I should go for another bag (say for a budget of chanel mini ($4400) + max $1500 - mini with handle/chanel 19?)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Applemehta

platanoparty said:


> Curious if you ladies feel a mini rectangle with top handle is too redundant from a capacity perspective for a collection that already has a mini coco handle, mini square and WOC? I also have a medium CF but I also don’t feel that holds a ton. I haven’t tried on mini rectangle (with or without top handle) to get a gauge on capacity but feeling like it could be redundant even though I love the look. The bag I really want is a trendy CC which I think would be a lot better for capacity than my current collection, but the mini top handle rectangle is so tempting too…..



I would say, go for trendy CC - since you are looking for a bag with top handle. For me, I have always preferred mini without the handle but I do want to understand why are people so obsessed with the one with top handle, since you can't remove the strap and strap is super light(in-comparison to mini without top handle).


----------



## platanoparty

Applemehta said:


> I would say, go for trendy CC - since you are looking for a bag with top handle. For me, I have always preferred mini without the handle but I do want to understand why are people so obsessed with the one with top handle, since you can't remove the strap and strap is super light(in-comparison to mini without top handle).


Thank you for your advice! Yes I always love a top handle i like having options to carry. I think I would eventually add one more bag in addition to Trendy CC but the thinness of the top handle mini rectangle is a slight turnoff. It’s been hard to go in boutique and see anything since stuff gets presold, making it trickier to make informed decisions


----------



## platanoparty

Applemehta said:


> Experienced Chanel experts, can you help me decide please? I am gonna but my first Chanel bag - thinking of a mini rectangle.
> I have a few of questions:
> 1) which one do you prefer - mini rectangle/square?
> 2) Which color would you suggest that I go for? - I was thinking black since it's my first Chanel (though Chanel launched such beautiful colors for 21k) - so confused!!
> 3) Do you think I should go for another bag (say for a budget of chanel mini ($4400) + max $1500 - mini with handle/chanel 19?)
> Thanks in advance.



I think it would depend if you want a few bags in collection or just 1-2. I personally started with mini square in black with gold hardware and love it, and feel it’s a safe choice for a first and for a bag in a pinch. However given the beautiful colors right now are seasonal and chanel doesn’t repeat colors / it’s a gamble you might find something similar for a few seasons or years, i would get the one you love most. For example I would have liked my first bag to be a light pink medium CF, but it wasn’t available when I went shopping so I bought it a few months later during spring. That said if you know you just prefer neutrals, I don’t think black is a bad choice at all. However, black minis are somewhat hard to come by BUT are always around. Something to consider and compare with your wardrobe.


I started with a square and dont own a rectangle but I was drawn to its unique shape. I knew my other bags would be more rectangle like WOC or CF, so to me it added a little interest to my bag wardrobe.  I would watch videos on what fits and sizing compared to frame as that helped me. Isabelles style has a great video on the topic comparing all sizes of flaps.

Lastly, i personally would not go for the 19 as it’s admittedly not my style but I feel it’s potentially a trendier piece. If you’re ok with that I say it’s worth considering, but I think for quintessential Chanel something that’s closer to the classic style May give you a better starting point. I do own a coco handle and I really love it - maybe a bag you’d like to consider if you’re into trapeze shape. I find it super practical and I do reach for it a bit more than my mini as it’s less to try to arrange but less heavy and slightly smaller than my medium Cf. Best of luck and can’t wait to see what you get!


----------



## Applemehta

platanoparty said:


> I think it would depend if you want a few bags in collection or just 1-2. I personally started with mini square in black with gold hardware and love it, and feel it’s a safe choice for a first and for a bag in a pinch. However given the beautiful colors right now are seasonal and chanel doesn’t repeat colors / it’s a gamble you might find something similar for a few seasons or years, i would get the one you love most. For example I would have liked my first bag to be a light pink medium CF, but it wasn’t available when I went shopping so I bought it a few months later during spring. That said if you know you just prefer neutrals, I don’t think black is a bad choice at all. However, black minis are somewhat hard to come by BUT are always around. Something to consider and compare with your wardrobe.
> 
> 
> I started with a square and dont own a rectangle but I was drawn to its unique shape. I knew my other bags would be more rectangle like WOC or CF, so to me it added a little interest to my bag wardrobe.  I would watch videos on what fits and sizing compared to frame as that helped me. Isabelles style has a great video on the topic comparing all sizes of flaps.
> 
> Lastly, i personally would not go for the 19 as it’s admittedly not my style but I feel it’s potentially a trendier piece. If you’re ok with that I say it’s worth considering, but I think for quintessential Chanel something that’s closer to the classic style May give you a better starting point. I do own a coco handle and I really love it - maybe a bag you’d like to consider if you’re into trapeze shape. I find it super practical and I do reach for it a bit more than my mini as it’s less to try to arrange but less heavy and slightly smaller than my medium Cf. Best of luck and can’t wait to see what you get!



Thank you so much for taking out time to help me.
omg! I am getting so torn between mini rectangle flap bag and coco handle now. I am able to secure mini rectangle in black ( please explain what you mean by black minis are hard to come by - are they difficult to get? I hear from people that they are hard to get but then I got one with absolute zero struggle (luck, may be! Or may be because everybody is interested in other colors this season. Lol or are they just not so much in demand anymore?) I do like other colors, but I feel the first one should be something that goes with every piece of clocthing in my closet and is subtle yet classy- so definitely leaning towards black now.
I do like the coco handle but I feel I will pick it up less, considering I enjoy mini bags and would love to carry my bag for dinners/parties). All this aside, which one do you think is a better piece of investment? I do think I am leaning towards mini flap in black. Am I making the right decision? Lol I am so indecisive.


----------



## platanoparty

Applemehta said:


> Thank you so much for taking out time to help me.
> omg! I am getting so torn between mini rectangle flap bag and coco handle now. I am able to secure mini rectangle in black ( please explain what you mean by black minis are hard to come by - are they difficult to get? I hear from people that they are hard to get but then I got one with absolute zero struggle (luck, may be! Or may be because everybody is interested in other colors this season. Lol or are they just not so much in demand anymore?) I do like other colors, but I feel the first one should be something that goes with every piece of clocthing in my closet and is subtle yet classy- so definitely leaning towards black now.
> I do like the coco handle but I feel I will pick it up less, considering I enjoy mini bags and would love to carry my bag for dinners/parties). All this aside, which one do you think is a better piece of investment? I do think I am leaning towards mini flap in black. Am I making the right decision? Lol I am so indecisive.


Yes always happy to help!! I understand. It’s both exciting but stressful you wanna make the best choice haha. Chanel don’t come cheap and even if it did they are items to be cherished right? 

I took some photos for reference. For what it’s worth I hear the rectangle mini holds about the same just a different layout because it’s more horizontal not vertical to organize. I wanted to show what I might carry on a regular day in each bag and what fits. I have a mini (full disclosure the sizes on CCH are confusing AF! I thought I was ordering a small but think I got a mini…basically they changed the classifications but it’s whatever one was 4200 in June) CCH and a mini square. They would both hold more if I used a cardholder which is my norm but I went to a few stores where I have credit cards and wanted to take a few extra with me recently  as you can see, the only thing I couldn’t pack easy were sunglasses (foldable ray ban) so i’d just clip those on my shirt/belt or like a headband.







The reason I think mini flaps in black are popular is they’re (or maybe were) a more approachable price point than a lot of Chanel bags and give you a traditional classic look of shiny hardware and black quilts. People also love them because they’re lighter than the Cf and are lighter because they don’t have the second flap. Many say the small CF and mini rectangle are nearly identical in capacity but I don’t know that from personal experience.

I think they likely got a new shipment due to 21k launching recently. If it’s what your heart wants I say get it! Honestly I don’t think about investments in terms of money I just think about my wardrobe ans budget. If you feel you want a versatile bag that is convenient and brings you joy, and a mini rectangle in black is that, you really can’t go wrong. These bags are beautiful and such a joy to carry that if you got the one that most excited you, you will be happy. If I started over again I would still choose to start with either medium CF or mini flap (either shape tbh) becauseI love the classic look and I knew those would be the anchors of my Chanel collection. From a mini flap you can decipher What you would like to add if any imo! Since capacity is pretty good, they have an elegant look and the size makes them easy to dress up or down, you can’t go wrong.

CCH is a fan favorite of many but mini flaps are always going up in price and desirable. I don’t think you’d regret starting there if you knew


----------



## topglamchic

platanoparty said:


> Curious if you ladies feel a mini rectangle with top handle is too redundant from a capacity perspective for a collection that already has a mini coco handle, mini square and WOC? I also have a medium CF but I also don’t feel that holds a ton. I haven’t tried on mini rectangle (with or without top handle) to get a gauge on capacity but feeling like it could be redundant even though I love the look. The bag I really want is a trendy CC which I think would be a lot better for capacity than my current collection, but the mini top handle rectangle is so tempting too…..


I do believe it is redundant and that the trendy cc is the way to satisfy the top handle desire. You will love the trendy cc


----------



## Applemehta

platanoparty said:


> Yes always happy to help!! I understand. It’s both exciting but stressful you wanna make the best choice haha. Chanel don’t come cheap and even if it did they are items to be cherished right?
> 
> I took some photos for reference. For what it’s worth I hear the rectangle mini holds about the same just a different layout because it’s more horizontal not vertical to organize. I wanted to show what I might carry on a regular day in each bag and what fits. I have a mini (full disclosure the sizes on CCH are confusing AF! I thought I was ordering a small but think I got a mini…basically they changed the classifications but it’s whatever one was 4200 in June) CCH and a mini square. They would both hold more if I used a cardholder which is my norm but I went to a few stores where I have credit cards and wanted to take a few extra with me recently  as you can see, the only thing I couldn’t pack easy were sunglasses (foldable ray ban) so i’d just clip those on my shirt/belt or like a headband.
> 
> View attachment 5188179
> 
> View attachment 5188178
> 
> View attachment 5188177
> 
> The reason I think mini flaps in black are popular is they’re (or maybe were) a more approachable price point than a lot of Chanel bags and give you a traditional classic look of shiny hardware and black quilts. People also love them because they’re lighter than the Cf and are lighter because they don’t have the second flap. Many say the small CF and mini rectangle are nearly identical in capacity but I don’t know that from personal experience.
> 
> I think they likely got a new shipment due to 21k launching recently. If it’s what your heart wants I say get it! Honestly I don’t think about investments in terms of money I just think about my wardrobe ans budget. If you feel you want a versatile bag that is convenient and brings you joy, and a mini rectangle in black is that, you really can’t go wrong. These bags are beautiful and such a joy to carry that if you got the one that most excited you, you will be happy. If I started over again I would still choose to start with either medium CF or mini flap (either shape tbh) becauseI love the classic look and I knew those would be the anchors of my Chanel collection. From a mini flap you can decipher What you would like to add if any imo! Since capacity is pretty good, they have an elegant look and the size makes them easy to dress up or down, you can’t go wrong.
> 
> CCH is a fan favorite of many but mini flaps are always going up in price and desirable. I don’t think you’d regret starting there if you knew



Once again thank you for responding and for sharing pics of your beautiful bags along with what they fit - extremely helpful! The color of your CCH is absolutely breathtaking. Is this a small CCH?

Also thank you so much for helping me decide by laying out all the objective points and sharing your experience. I really needed this help - I will go with the mini flap this time and save up for a medium cf and frankly, the color of your CoCo handle made me fall in love with CCH bags even more and will definitely want to add this bag in my collection in the future.


----------



## Applemehta

.


----------



## Applemehta

.


----------



## jc3881

platanoparty said:


> Yes always happy to help!! I understand. It’s both exciting but stressful you wanna make the best choice haha. Chanel don’t come cheap and even if it did they are items to be cherished right?
> 
> I took some photos for reference. For what it’s worth I hear the rectangle mini holds about the same just a different layout because it’s more horizontal not vertical to organize. I wanted to show what I might carry on a regular day in each bag and what fits. I have a mini (full disclosure the sizes on CCH are confusing AF! I thought I was ordering a small but think I got a mini…basically they changed the classifications but it’s whatever one was 4200 in June) CCH and a mini square. They would both hold more if I used a cardholder which is my norm but I went to a few stores where I have credit cards and wanted to take a few extra with me recently  as you can see, the only thing I couldn’t pack easy were sunglasses (foldable ray ban) so i’d just clip those on my shirt/belt or like a headband.
> 
> View attachment 5188179
> 
> View attachment 5188178
> 
> View attachment 5188177
> 
> The reason I think mini flaps in black are popular is they’re (or maybe were) a more approachable price point than a lot of Chanel bags and give you a traditional classic look of shiny hardware and black quilts. People also love them because they’re lighter than the Cf and are lighter because they don’t have the second flap. Many say the small CF and mini rectangle are nearly identical in capacity but I don’t know that from personal experience.
> 
> I think they likely got a new shipment due to 21k launching recently. If it’s what your heart wants I say get it! Honestly I don’t think about investments in terms of money I just think about my wardrobe ans budget. If you feel you want a versatile bag that is convenient and brings you joy, and a mini rectangle in black is that, you really can’t go wrong. These bags are beautiful and such a joy to carry that if you got the one that most excited you, you will be happy. If I started over again I would still choose to start with either medium CF or mini flap (either shape tbh) becauseI love the classic look and I knew those would be the anchors of my Chanel collection. From a mini flap you can decipher What you would like to add if any imo! Since capacity is pretty good, they have an elegant look and the size makes them easy to dress up or down, you can’t go wrong.
> 
> CCH is a fan favorite of many but mini flaps are always going up in price and desirable. I don’t think you’d regret starting there if you knew



omg your CCH is beautiful! Is it the beige from 21A and was it hard to get?


----------



## platanoparty

@Applemehta and @jc3881 thank you both so much you are so sweet! It is actually my most used baby, it is the kind of bag that really goes with my wardrobe’s cool or warm toned outfits which makes it super versatile. I always dreamed of a milk tea colored bag  and yes it is the beige from 21A metiers D’art! I can share the colorcode with you later today or tomorrow.

@Applemehta i have to be honest I’m not sure but I’ll look at my receipt. I totally thought I got the small but I think i for the mini?? I’ll send measurements to you. Honestly I think you will love CCH! I don’t know if it’s the structure or the leather but I found this caviar to be even more durable than my classic flap which is a real treat. I baby my Chanel bags but I do like knowing this isn’t one I have to be overly precious with 

@topglamchic you are the trendy queen so thank you for the glowing review! I have been waiting not so patiently for the most perfect trendy to take her place in my collection.


----------



## Applemehta

platanoparty said:


> @Applemehta and @jc3881 thank you both so much you are so sweet! It is actually my most used baby, it is the kind of bag that really goes with my wardrobe’s cool or warm toned outfits which makes it super versatile. I always dreamed of a milk tea colored bag  and yes it is the beige from 21A metiers D’art! I can share the colorcode with you later today or tomorrow.
> 
> @Applemehta i have to be honest I’m not sure but I’ll look at my receipt. I totally thought I got the small but I think i for the mini?? I’ll send measurements to you. Honestly I think you will love CCH! I don’t know if it’s the structure or the leather but I found this cavalier to be even more durable than my classic flap which is a real treat. I baby my Chanel bags but I do like knowing this isn’t one I have to be overly precious with
> 
> @topglamchic you are the trendy queen so thank you for the glowing review! I have been waiting not so patiently for the most perfect trendy to take her place in my collection.


You are absolutely spot on, I am sure I will love it! The one you have is love at first sight for me.  And yes, it does seem super durable, which obviously is a big plus.
Since mine will be lambskin, I will have to baby my bag too. I just hope I don’t get it scratched soon after buying. Lol


----------



## nrcaramel

Hi everyone!

This is my first post here. I just need some help finding some information on this bag. It will be my firs Chanel purchase. Does anyone know if this mini top handle will come back in grained calfskin anytime soon? 
I'm based in Canada and I don't know any Chanel SAs unfortunately.


----------



## topglamchic

@platanoparty be steadfast and patient. Make a visit to the tpf trendy cc clubhouse to look at colors. And off course do not get side tracked.  The most beautiful trendy is awaiting you.  The nice thing about the trendy cc is that they are usually fairly easy to get, no need to be placed on the reserve list.  The trendy cc is one of my absolute favorites.  I even considered getting another one in the green that was released in 21p but, I decided it against it as when I saw it I really felt that nothing could surpass the one I already own.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Which bag should I choose? I know its persoal preference. They are both jumbo which for sure is the size I want. The gold hardware bag is a vintage model from the 90s. The silver hardware is 2011. I  just cant decide so opinions are appreciated!


----------



## w0901

Hello! I'm still new to all this so I apologize if I posted in the wrong thread. My questions is: how do I know I'm actually on the waitlist for a certain item or is everyone else also just waiting for their SA to contact them one day?

I've become really interested in purchasing Chanel items and have found an SA. I told my SA I wanted to join the waitlists of a couple of bags/SLGs, gave my CC info, and I got the SLG last week! I texted my SA saying I wanted to be back on the waitlist for the same SLG because the one I just got was a gift for my mom. And I also reiterated/reminded them of the bags I'm (desperately) wanting since I know they're quite hard to come by. They said "Will do" and now I'm worried because I don't know if they've actually put me on the waitlist since I've told my SA the items I'd like to join the waitlist for on day 1 of meeting them. The bags cost significantly more and I'm worried they might not take me seriously since I'm in my early twenties and might not look like I can afford something this expensive. Should I also consider going to another store and let another SA know about the items I'm looking for?


----------



## lvchanel87

addyx said:


> Hi friends! I haven't made a purchase with Chanel before, but looking to do so for 21K. Are there any department stores that allow you to make a first time purchase over the phone? I've gotten lots of mixed messages from NM and Nordstrom. There is a Chanel boutique in my state(MA) but I'd have to make a trip there and I can't seem to get any appointments for outside the work day and the lines are always long whenever I have a chance to be around there. Any insights? Thank you so much



The Bergdorf Goodman in New York and Nordstrom in Portland, OR allow you to make a first time purchase over the phone. I just ordered my first Chanel bag over the phone from Bergdorf Goodman and was on a waiting list for the bag at the Portland Nordstrom.


----------



## addyx

lvchanel87 said:


> The Bergdorf Goodman in New York and Nordstrom in Portland, OR allow you to make a first time purchase over the phone. I just ordered my first Chanel bag over the phone from Bergdorf Goodman and was on a waiting list for the bag at the Portland Nordstrom.


Yay!!! Thank you so much for your reply! I’ll reach out to them


----------



## monkyjib

Hello! I don’t know if this is appropriate. If not, please feel free to delete my post. Here goes…is there anything we can do to prevent “junk” postings in the shopping threads? I’ve seen quite a few too many posts that were either wrong (on purpose or not. I’m not blaming anyone here, we love sharing of any good intels) or just plain duplicates of readily accessible information from the Chanel website/app. Some people might simply get the wrong information and it would be such a waste of time for everyone involved. Not to mention that it is a waste of screen time having to additionally ‘screen’ those information over again and again. It is tiring to the eyes and the brain. That’s all I wanted to say. Thanks for reading


----------



## Pingy023

Hi! TPF newbie here. I frequently read but rarely post and not sure if this is the best thread for this post but I couldn’t start a new thread so here goes - 

today, I found out my Chanel SA at SCP passed away recently. He uncharacteristically hadn’t responded to me a few days ago so I texted to see if things were okay. I noticed my iMessage turn from blue to green. I went over on his Instagram tags to see if he was on vacation perhaps and was so shocked to find out he died suddenly earlier this month. 

I know this last year has been one of losses for many.  I lost a dear friend today but couldn’t quite figure out how to share his legacy with my friends or family. It seems only fitting to share with my fellow purse lovers, who only can understand what special relationships these are - that they’re so much more than just a means to a shopping fix.

My friend was the sole supporter of his family. He worked several jobs so he could achieve his dream of buying a house for his mom. His other work family has a go fund me - to support his family. (Linked). I really just wanted to share his story with our SoCal shopping community, especially if he was your friend too. Even if he wasn’t, go hug your SA next time you see them ❤️  Thanks for reading.


----------



## hlavie

I’m looking for a phone holder and my SA offered me this, what do you guys think?


----------



## platanoparty

I’m dying to know if there are Chanel moon cakes? I have loved seeing other design houses give their moon cake gifts but haven’t seen any from Chanel. I feel like sometimes they aren’t as high touch as other houses but feels like such a miss!


----------



## Farkvam

ElectricBoots said:


> Which bag should I choose? I know its persoal preference. They are both jumbo which for sure is the size I want. The gold hardware bag is a vintage model from the 90s. The silver hardware is 2011. I  just cant decide so opinions are appreciated!
> View attachment 5189986
> 
> View attachment 5189987


Normally I'm a vintage girl but I personally would go for the 2011 style. It's lovely!


----------



## songan

What are your thoughts regarding CHANEL Fall 2021-2022 Coco Neige?
It's just been announced on the official website that Jennie Kim from BlackPink will be the face of the campaign. Anyone feel like starting a new thread in Shopping?


----------



## miss_mandee

nrcaramel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first post here. I just need some help finding some information on this bag. It will be my firs Chanel purchase. Does anyone know if this mini top handle will come back in grained calfskin anytime soon?
> I'm based in Canada and I don't know any Chanel SAs unfortunately.



I think the mini top handle only came out in caviar that very first season... since then it's all been lambskin (including the latest 21K season).


----------



## m_ichele

Pingy023 said:


> Hi! TPF newbie here. I frequently read but rarely post and not sure if this is the best thread for this post but I couldn’t start a new thread so here goes -
> 
> today, I found out my Chanel SA at SCP passed away recently. He uncharacteristically hadn’t responded to me a few days ago so I texted to see if things were okay. I noticed my iMessage turn from blue to green. I went over on his Instagram tags to see if he was on vacation perhaps and was so shocked to find out he died suddenly earlier this month.
> 
> I know this last year has been one of losses for many.  I lost a dear friend today but couldn’t quite figure out how to share his legacy with my friends or family. It seems only fitting to share with my fellow purse lovers, who only can understand what special relationships these are - that they’re so much more than just a means to a shopping fix.
> 
> My friend was the sole supporter of his family. He worked several jobs so he could achieve his dream of buying a house for his mom. His other work family has a go fund me - to support his family. (Linked). I really just wanted to share his story with our SoCal shopping community, especially if he was your friend too. Even if he wasn’t, go hug your SA next time you see them ❤  Thanks for reading.


Thank you so much for posting! I had no idea! Sirosh was so much fun and a real asset to that boutique. He’s so young, how heartbreaking


----------



## lsquare

miss_mandee said:


> I think the mini top handle only came out in caviar that very first season... since then it's all been lambskin (including the latest 21K season).


I didn’t like the mini top handle when it came out, but it is growing on me. I wonder if it is still possible to find one from that first season in any boutique at this point.


----------



## miss_mandee

lsquare said:


> I didn’t like the mini top handle when it came out, but it is growing on me. I wonder if it is still possible to find one from that first season in any boutique at this point.



not likely  you can try to ask though. 
Caviar + Mini size = super popular 
my friend asked her SA in June (that’s when she found out that there was a mini top handle with caviar) and the SA confirmed there was none in stock in Vancouver.


----------



## topglamchic

Hi fellow chanel lovers
Opinions please on these boots…I really love them although, have never tried chanel shoes.









						Short Boots - Shoes — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The short boots creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## ElectricBoots

topglamchic said:


> Hi fellow chanel lovers
> Opinions please on these boots…I really love them although, have never tried chanel shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short Boots - Shoes — Fashion | CHANEL
> 
> 
> The short boots creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chanel.com


They are not my taste but if you love them and live somewhere that is cooler to get your cost per wear up I say go for it!


----------



## lkimberly7

Hi everyone, I’m still a bit new to buying Chanel and just had a few questions. I currently work with a remote SA in another state but, I also want to try to shop in store as well. Is it ok to have two SAs? And if so, for items on your wishlist do you ask for the same item from both SAs? I’m afraid by pure luck if both SAs are able to get the item you would have to disappoint one of them  or would you just ask them for different things on your wishlist? Thank you!


----------



## topglamchic

lkimberly7 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m still a bit new to buying Chanel and just had a few questions. I currently work with a remote SA in another state but, I also want to try to shop in store as well. Is it ok to have two SAs? And if so, for items on your wishlist do you ask for the same item from both SAs? I’m afraid by pure luck if both SAs are able to get the item you would have to disappoint one of them  or would you just ask them for different things on your wishlist? Thank you!


It is okay to have two SA's.  You can ask for the same item from both SA's it's unlikely that both will find it for you.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

hello everybody I am looking for SA in South coast plaza mall California. anyone willing to share their contact? I want to treat myself with my first Chanel bag but I am sure it won’t the the last one .We plan to drive down to that boutique and I have a couple bags that I am interested in. I just don’t want to waste 2 hrs drive and come back home with nothing . So I think it would be better if I could contact an SA there direct and see if they have the bag I am looking for before we drive there
 Thank you .


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

After today’s show, I NEED these heart bags for SS22.


----------



## Farkvam

Hi everyone,
I shop the preloved Chanel market and I feel like I've been noticing some lower prices than last month...unless it's just my imagination. Anyone else notice this? I thought prices were going to go up this month...and I didn't think Chanel ever really decreases in price anyway ha ha...hmm...


----------



## phis_xi

Hi, so I spotted a very cute classic bag in the colour I want come in stock in this website: Boutiquibags.com It ‘s UK based and I am wondering has anyone had any experience with this seller?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi All, 
Is any one using silk based organisers for their classic flaps (not felt ones) i saw on maitai but any one know any alternatives !?


----------



## ontorottendom

Does anyone feel that for costume jewelry "series" i.e. same design on earrings, brooches, necklace in a collection, that sometimes brooches look more more costume-y and less "fine" than on smaller items like earrings?


----------



## ElisaAnna

Farkvam said:


> Hi everyone,
> I shop the preloved Chanel market and I feel like I've been noticing some lower prices than last month...unless it's just my imagination. Anyone else notice this? I thought prices were going to go up this month...and I didn't think Chanel ever really decreases in price anyway ha ha...hmm...


I live in Europe - but I still only see extremely high prices. A few years ago you could still find great deals on classic flaps but even the ones in bad condition and/or non-basic colors don't go below 3000 euros. And almost every week you see resellers post about price increases and use it as an excuse to ask even higher prices.


----------



## CrazyCool01

ElisaAnna said:


> I live in Europe - but I still only see extremely high prices. A few years ago you could still find great deals on classic flaps but even the ones in bad condition and/or non-basic colors don't go below 3000 euros. And almost every week you see resellers post about price increases and use it as an excuse to ask even higher prices.


Am not happy with thenew restrictions that Chanel is bringing like only 6 classic  flaps per year and stuff ! Resellers are going to make multiple profiles and still get around the system and buy just to resell at doubled price ! This affects a customer who truly wanted a bag !!
sighh !!


----------



## famouslyme

Hi all, I need your advise! 
I am not sure if I'm being paranoid but I noticed my new bag (3 months old) has a white spot on the leather. Does anyone know if this is caused by a scratch? I tried to wipe away but it's still there.   

My bag is still under warranty - should I send it back to the store? It's so small, I'm not sure if they can do/will do anything about.


----------



## Farkvam

ElisaAnna said:


> I live in Europe - but I still only see extremely high prices. A few years ago you could still find great deals on classic flaps but even the ones in bad condition and/or non-basic colors don't go below 3000 euros. And almost every week you see resellers post about price increases and use it as an excuse to ask even higher prices.


This was mostly on eBay and a Canadian (?) reseller called LuxeDuJour I noticed it, but probably just my imagination. I then browsed Vestiaire and the high prices were alive and kicking!


----------



## Lalaally

I love Chanel thread so much


----------



## 2manychins

theara0101 said:


> hello everybody I am looking for SA in South coast plaza mall California. anyone willing to share their contact? I want to treat myself with my first Chanel bag but I am sure it won’t the the last one .We plan to drive down to that boutique and I have a couple bags that I am interested in. I just don’t want to waste 2 hrs drive and come back home with nothing . So I think it would be better if I could contact an SA there direct and see if they have the bag I am looking for before we drive there
> Thank you .


I can give you a SA in the Topanga Nordstroms Chanel if you’d like.


----------



## mandaron

Hey guys! 2 things- 
1. Is there really another price increase tomorrow?! I have two SAs that I use and neither one is getting back to me, and it’s infuriating. 
2. Anyone have a great SA in San Francisco, CA for Chanel?? I have horrible luck and seem to get the rude/never get back to me SAs


----------



## 2manychins

mandaron said:


> Hey guys! 2 things-
> 1. Is there really another price increase tomorrow?! I have two SAs that I use and neither one is getting back to me, and it’s infuriating.
> 2. Anyone have a great SA in San Francisco, CA for Chanel?? I have horrible luck and seem to get the rude/never get back to me SAs


Yes there is


----------



## mochibabu

Hi all, quick question… seems like Chanel has a new tag. for this bag, The tag does not say which season it is from. I assume this is a classic (rev) collection?


----------



## 2manychins

pamelastanlee said:


> Hi all, quick question… seems like Chanel has a new tag. for this bag, The tag does not say which season it is from. I assume this is a classic (rev) collection?


That doesn’t look like a Chanel tag.  Did you take this picture at a boutiqu?


----------



## mochibabu

2manychins said:


> That doesn’t look like a Chanel tag.  Did you take this picture at a boutiqu?



Yes, I took this picture in a boutique. They explained that this is a new tag that they have. Interesting because I've never seen this before.. and they are no longer giving out retail tags anymore.


----------



## 2manychins

pamelastanlee said:


> Yes, I took this picture in a boutique. They explained that this is a new tag that they have. Interesting because I've never seen this before.. and they are no longer giving out retail tags anymore.


Wow what country or state are you in?  I’m in California and just bought a bag and it had the normal tag.


----------



## mochibabu

2manychins said:


> Wow what country or state are you in?  I’m in California and just bought a bag and it had the normal tag.



I am based in Australia


----------



## 2manychins

pamelastanlee said:


> I am based in Australia


I think they also remove the retail tags in Canada.  It’s strange that it’s done in some countries but not others.


----------



## mandaron

Okay fellow bag&luxury lovers—is it just me, or are Chanel SAs not responding all of a sudden?! I was offered two bags ( I was working with someone in Vegas and San Francisco) one SAs bag was medium CF, and the other a medium CCH.These were both dream wishlists bags- I told them both “YES- I’ll take it” (yes, they know about each other) and I have not heard back from either of them again! - I do feel kind of bad because after about a week and a half, I sent them both a pretty long text, asking “to be informed on wtf is going on- if you’re to busy please pass me off to another SA-I said yes I’ll take the bag, and then this disappearing act- it’s messed up, you don’t offer someone an item and completely disappeared!”  ( I called Chanel and confirmed SA in Vegas was still part of the company, the other is in a Neiman Marcus Boutique-so she could have left.) The ridiculous price increases to price out a certain group is already such a bad look for Chanel, if they are going to make it hard to get ahold of SAs for wishlist holds and purchased also, than I’m out. I’ve been exploring Fendi, Bvlgari, open to other brands….and I’ve always loved Louis Vuitton, Hermès, and Yves Saint Laurent…… Chanel was my first love(fashion/bags sense),but I’m ready to say goodbye forever, if this is the new norm. When I called the assistant hotline they did apologize profusely-and sent a message to the boutique for someone to reach me ASAP.
If I hear nothing by Saturday- I’m done done done (which would be a shame I do have four must have/wants, that I’m willing to purchase on the spot-plus a decent list of items I wanted to be waitlisted for.

Anyone else experiencing this crazy SA disappearance?! If anyone has an SA that is responsive, would you mind PMing to share their info? I understand they are busy, I’m busy too; and I’m usually very to the point, fast messages about the item(s) I want; if you have it here’s my card, if you don’t just put me in the waitlist. That’s it- fast and easy. When I’m mad, the long messages come out, because I want my answers.


----------



## mochibabu

mandaron said:


> Okay fellow bag&luxury lovers—is it just me, or are Chanel SAs not responding all of a sudden?! I was offered two bags ( I was working with someone in Vegas and San Francisco) one SAs bag was medium CF, and the other a medium CCH.These were both dream wishlists bags- I told them both “YES- I’ll take it” (yes, they know about each other) and I have not heard back from either of them again! - I do feel kind of bad because after about a week and a half, I sent them both a pretty long text, asking “to be informed on wtf is going on- if you’re to busy please pass me off to another SA-I said yes I’ll take the bag, and then this disappearing act- it’s messed up, you don’t offer someone an item and completely disappeared!”  ( I called Chanel and confirmed SA in Vegas was still part of the company, the other is in a Neiman Marcus Boutique-so she could have left.) The ridiculous price increases to price out a certain group is already such a bad look for Chanel, if they are going to make it hard to get ahold of SAs for wishlist holds and purchased also, than I’m out. I’ve been exploring Fendi, Bvlgari, open to other brands….and I’ve always loved Louis Vuitton, Hermès, and Yves Saint Laurent…… Chanel was my first love(fashion/bags sense),but I’m ready to say goodbye forever, if this is the new norm. When I called the assistant hotline they did apologize profusely-and sent a message to the boutique for someone to reach me ASAP.
> If I hear nothing by Saturday- I’m done done done (which would be a shame I do have four must have/wants, that I’m willing to purchase on the spot-plus a decent list of items I wanted to be waitlisted for.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this crazy SA disappearance?! If anyone has an SA that is responsive, would you mind PMing to share their info? I understand they are busy, I’m busy too; and I’m usually very to the point, fast messages about the item(s) I want; if you have it here’s my card, if you don’t just put me in the waitlist. That’s it- fast and easy. When I’m mad, the long messages come out, because I want my answers.




I’ve had SAs that are unreponsive.. some SAs work casually and they are not always on so they are not responsive. Others may work full time but personality wise they are not the most responsive type / forgot to reply. 

I found that finding a SA that clicks with your personality, is very important. 
I live in Australia so not sure if sharing SA contact would be relevant.


----------



## pumpkinfield

Anyone finds the designs of Chanel underwhelming these past few seasons? Seems like there is a shift towards a more casual and young appeal versus the older classy look, and it's not quite there yet. However, I think the new direction still aligns well with Chanel's core personality of an independent woman.


----------



## bergafer3

Anyone have the Salzburg mountain backpack? How do you like it and how has it held up?


----------



## mochibabu

pumpkinfield said:


> Anyone finds the designs of Chanel underwhelming these past few seasons? Seems like there is a shift towards a more casual and young appeal versus the older classy look, and it's not quite there yet. However, I think the new direction still aligns well with Chanel's core personality of an independent woman.



I do think they are trying to target younger audiences and our lifestyle is getting more and more casual as well. With this lifestyle shift I think they are trying to accommodate this without losing essence of the brand


----------



## mdklee

Does anyone have SA contact that has stock for Mini Square Pearl Crush Black? Thanks.


----------



## dryice

looking  for Mini CF Pearl Crush Black? Thanks.


----------



## hourizhi

Does anyone have SA contact who has Mini Square Pearl Crush in light beige? Thanks.


----------



## PB_LDJ

What is on everyones Christmas wishlist?! Any bags you are dreaming of?


----------



## victokki

PB_LDJ said:


> What is on everyones Christmas wishlist?! Any bags you are dreaming of?


Would love to get medium classic in beige with GHW!


----------



## yuxiongji

Wow


----------



## hmily223

My Christmas  wishlist is Trendy CC WOC or Boy WOC, it's so hard to pick between these two. My SA offered me a Trendy CC WOC last week, and I picked Mini Square over the Trendy, because Trendy's chain is longer than Mini Square's chain and I'm short. Now I can't get  Trendy off from my head.


----------



## Angel.luxedujour

hmily223 said:


> My Christmas  wishlist is Trendy CC WOC or Boy WOC, it's so hard to pick between these two. My SA offered me a Trendy CC WOC last week, and I picked Mini Square over the Trendy, because Trendy's chain is longer than Mini Square's chain and I'm short. Now I can't get  Trendy off from my head.


Oo the trendy cc WOC is SO good!! I hope you are able to find it again and grab it as a christmas gift for yourself


----------



## hmily223

Angel.luxedujour said:


> Oo the trendy cc WOC is SO good!! I hope you are able to find it again and grab it as a christmas gift for yourself


Thank you. I'll pray that I can find one.


----------



## Hayley2525

i want get what i want


----------



## rhiatsea

Hi everyone, new here!

I'm going to Paris next week (Nov 29th) and looking to purchase my first Chanel bag in one of the boutiques!

My dream bag is a 2.55 mini with ruthenium hardware in a classic color like dark red or black. But I'm open to one of the other minis too like the square minis - no lambskin though, prefer caviar or the distressed leather only. 

What's the selection like in Paris this time of year? Do you think it will be hard to find a mini that matches roughly what I'm looking for?

Just looking for my perfect Chanel bag that I'll keep forever, under $5K.  

Thank you!!


----------



## wimp

Hey everyone, I have been itching to buy a black caviar medium boy with ruthenium hardware. I'm not too picky about old or new medium as I like both. There was one posted on LuxeDuJour a few days ago and I spent too long deliberating that, as soon as I clicked "checkout", it had just sold  after that experience I know that I am totally ready to pull the trigger. I was originally hoping to buy pre-loved but the one I want doesn't seem to come up too often so now I'm considering just trying to buy from the boutique. I was wondering if anyone knows about how difficult it is to find this bag. I'm located in Vancouver. Also if anyone knows any other good trusted Canadian resellers, that would be great too!


----------



## Purse6irl




----------



## bacnett

Guys, where do you set your bags down during dinner? I usually just hang them on my chair (if there isn’t an extra chair around) but my poor classic flap has been knocked down quite a few times by waiters.


----------



## lovemylux

I always bring a handbag table hook with me in case there’s no extra empty chair to sit my bag. Sorry, I don’t have a photo to share but got mine on Amazon. Plenty of styles to choose from. I find then really handy and functional.


----------



## goodcrush

bacnett said:


> Guys, where do you set your bags down during dinner? I usually just hang them on my chair (if there isn’t an extra chair around) but my poor classic flap has been knocked down quite a few times by waiters.



My sister was at dinner with her inlaws and the inlaw had her handbag hanging on the chair. Someone bumped into the chair passing by and when they were ready to leave her bag was gone. Terrible! Anyway my bag stays on me or on a purse hook in my sight if there is no additional chair for me to sit it on.


----------



## ClaphamTulip

So I LOVE Coco top handles - I have an orange one in medium but was wondering what people thought of the three Coco sizes?


----------



## Cocome3

Please PM if you have SA who has these Neon pink & red earrings or have seen in Boutique. Really need these for Christmas Gifts for my daughter.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Do SA's get annoyed if you visit the store once a week? I don't want to keep texting various SA's as I feel like I'm bothering them if they have a client there in person with them. But I'm looking for the rectangle mini in black leather, which has been OOS everywhere I go and the various other stores in different states.

I feel like maybe I'll increase my chances of randomly finding one if someone happened to cancel their reservation order, just returned one, or it just arrived at the store.


----------



## hlzpenguin

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Do SA's get annoyed if you visit the store once a week? I don't want to keep texting various SA's as I feel like I'm bothering them if they have a client there in person with them. But I'm looking for the rectangle mini in black leather, which has been OOS everywhere I go and the various other stores in different states.
> 
> I feel like maybe I'll increase my chances of randomly finding one if someone happened to cancel their reservation order, just returned one, or it just arrived at the store.


I think it depends on the SA. If I have a Chanel close to me, I wouldn't mind visiting the store once a week or frequently. You can be right about one being available suddenly. You can also ask the SA if it's ok to stop by once a week?


----------



## mochibabu

rhiatsea said:


> Hi everyone, new here!
> 
> I'm going to Paris next week (Nov 29th) and looking to purchase my first Chanel bag in one of the boutiques!
> 
> My dream bag is a 2.55 mini with ruthenium hardware in a classic color like dark red or black. But I'm open to one of the other minis too like the square minis - no lambskin though, prefer caviar or the distressed leather only.
> 
> What's the selection like in Paris this time of year? Do you think it will be hard to find a mini that matches roughly what I'm looking for?
> 
> Just looking for my perfect Chanel bag that I'll keep forever, under $5K.
> 
> Thank you!!


 
I think minis are generally harder to find and seasonal. If you have an option to try different sizes (maybe try a consignment store) it would be helpful to gauge what suite you best. I came in looking for a mini and walked out with a medium cf


----------



## wimp

Anyone have the classic card holder in the iridescent calfskin? I'm curious how it holds up to wear and tear. Very tempted to buy it but I worry about the scuffs and such that would appear on an item like that which goes in and out of bags all the time. TIA!









						Card Holders - Small leather goods — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The card holders creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## miss_mandee

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Do SA's get annoyed if you visit the store once a week? I don't want to keep texting various SA's as I feel like I'm bothering them if they have a client there in person with them. But I'm looking for the rectangle mini in black leather, which has been OOS everywhere I go and the various other stores in different states.
> 
> I feel like maybe I'll increase my chances of randomly finding one if someone happened to cancel their reservation order, just returned one, or it just arrived at the store.



Rectangle mini's are very high in demand because its significantly cheaper than the small CF.  Can you ask your SA's to contact you when they receive shipment?


----------



## platanoparty

Has anyone watched selling sunset season four? I was sooooo distracted by the insane amount of Chanel costume jewelry RTW bags and shoes especially for cast members that never really wore it before. I don’t think Chanel was sponsoring any part of this season (?) but kind of made me think if some of the personal shoppers/stylists are a big factor as to why some of us can’t even find Chanel at the store. Honestly watching was really jarring especially for one person whose wardrobe never looked “Chanel” before


----------



## anianianita

Hi all, 
Not exactly sure where to post this.
Recently bought these ankle boots, however I am a bit scared of wearing them outside due to the delicate sole (it’s completely smooth). Anybody here who get’s their chanel boots resoled? Or have any tips on how to take care of the original sole?


----------



## LaylaGiXi

Hi. Just want to ask, what are your thoughts about buying Chanel products through Vestiare? Doesn't fake gets through them even if you get it sent to Vestiare to check? What are your experiences?

Anyone knows how to buy Chanel Fashion Products at Chanel's website without having to go to a boutique. Problem is I live far away from any Chanel store. And their online is quite limited. Please advice. Thanks


----------



## AllieGao

Looking for a black lambskin mini square classic/coco crush in New York! Please dm me!


----------



## AllieGao

Also looking for a classic flap card holder! either black or white is preferable!


----------



## AllieGao

hope I can get one before Christmas!


----------



## tp2

Was wondering if anyone had any information on the classic cc mini earrings. I am getting different answers from chanel and other stores.

Chanel tells me that A88429 Y02003 Z3502 should be in stock anytime for the holidays. Other SA say they are a couple years old and will not restock. I am looking in US and France and still getting the same mixed answers.

Are the minis still out there? I have seen a larger version but the mini.

Thanks


----------



## platanoparty

AllieGao said:


> Also looking for a classic flap card holder! either black or white is preferable!


This and your other request would likely be better addressed in the ISO thread


----------



## purpledress

As a general question, do you guys ever put your designer bags on the floor?

Picture a restaurant with a table for two where the chairs are stools. Would you put your bag on the floor or is it no-way, no-how?


----------



## luxsal

purpledress said:


> As a general question, do you guys ever put your designer bags on the floor?
> 
> Picture a restaurant with a table for two where the chairs are stools. Would you put your bag on the floor or is it no-way, no-how?


No never. I put it behind me and I sit a little forward on the chair, don’t lean back to squish the bag. I also have those bag clips that you can use to hang the bag. But I hate that feet can touch the bag like my kids and I carry my jumbo the most which is a big bag to be swinging on its own lol


----------



## LemonDrop

purpledress said:


> As a general question, do you guys ever put your designer bags on the floor?
> 
> Picture a restaurant with a table for two where the chairs are stools. Would you put your bag on the floor or is it no-way, no-how?


no way. no how. I wouldn't put my jacket on the floor. I wouldn't put anything I own on the floor.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just got a little curvy cosmetic pouch 18B raspberry. The thing looks brand new. Whoever sent it to Fashionphile. Thank you !!!!   I am in LOVE!


----------



## platanoparty

I won’t even put my regular back pack on the floor, in my culture there’s a superstition that you will lose your money fast if you put your bag on the floor!

when I go to eat and there is an awkward set up, I just hold it on my lap under the table or I cross body it so it’s behind me on the side opposite the public (if I’m at a table closer to a wall)


----------



## Swanky

purpledress said:


> As a general question, do you guys ever put your designer bags on the floor?
> 
> Picture a restaurant with a table for two where the chairs are stools. Would you put your bag on the floor or is it no-way, no-how?


 No. If I’m not familiar with restaurant I’ll carry a clutch or WoC so I can manage it. Never on the nasty floor!


----------



## purpledress

Thanks for the responses! Glad it's not just me that doesn't want to put my bag down on the floor. I was worried maybe I was starting to let the bags control my life! 

It seems everywhere I go there are awkward set ups (stools with no backs, table too small for hanging bag, table too thick for the bag hook, not enough room between table and lap, list goes on!)


----------



## LemonDrop

purpledress said:


> Thanks for the responses! Glad it's not just me that doesn't want to put my bag down on the floor. I was worried maybe I was starting to let the bags control my life!
> 
> It seems everywhere I go there are awkward set ups (stools with no backs, table too small for hanging bag, table too thick for the bag hook, not enough room between table and lap, list goes on!)


Oh how we suffer for our bags


----------



## VALady94

Has anyone heard about the Chanel TikTok drama?


----------



## nlare

VALady94 said:


> Has anyone heard about the Chanel TikTok drama?



I have and I cannot believe Chanel deleted their Tiktok account.


----------



## luxsal

nlare said:


> I have and I cannot believe Chanel deleted their Tiktok account.





VALady94 said:


> Has anyone heard about the Chanel TikTok drama?


No clue! What happened??


----------



## nlare

salal04 said:


> No clue! What happened??



A woman posted on her Tiktok account about what is inside the Chanel advent calendar. She alongside those who watched the videos of her unboxing each one of the days was shocked at what is inside for the price. She mentioned in a video that Chanel blocked her on Tiktok. Chanel has reportedly deleted its TikTok account after the TikTok videos went viral. The videos are also starting to spread more and more other social media platforms. Several people are talking about it on Twitter and Chanel's recent instagram post is filled with comments about the advant calander.


----------



## platanoparty

Omg that’s nuts! But honestly I really don’t blame people being mad about the advent calendar it was a huge lost opportunity to create a great selection of interesting and rare items. Too many paper products and not enough luxury.


----------



## wimp

I keep reading that you can purchase online/over the phone through SAs as long as you've purchased from the boutique at least once. I bought my WOC from the boutique back in 2014 but I don't see any client number on the receipt. My name, address, and phone number are the same though. Does this count or was it too long ago? Curious to hear any additional info. Also I'm in Canada if that makes a difference. TIA


----------



## flairstyle

salal04 said:


> No clue! What happened??


Links:









						Elise Harmon op TikTok
					

Reply to @cumrag57 smiling but we’re close to tears




					vm.tiktok.com
				











						Gen Z Is Cancelling Chanel Over Its... Crappy Advent Calendar?!
					

Yikes...




					guestofaguest.com
				




Chanel was stupid for even making the whole Aliexpress gift box looking thing, then for blocking Elise and of course then deleting their tiktok acccount. It’s just silly and crazy. Who’s behind that whole decision from the invention of that stupid giftbox to making and then deleting a tiktok? Though, to be honest, I’m glad that they did, tiktok’s stupid anyways.

On another note I’m interested in acquiring my first chanel flats, I have a foot size EU43 which is I think in the US 10. Will wearing chanel shoes even be possible for me or should I side with gen z after all?


----------



## bacnett

I am a size US 8. Does anyone own these boots to know if I will fit a size 41?


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know of any SLGs with a chain coming in upcoming seasons, but where the chain is attached to the top of the bag instead of being threaded through the flap (like WOC)? In retrospect I wish I had purchased one of the 21A/21K cardhold on chain styles.
(Images from resale sites)


----------



## luxsal

flairstyle said:


> Links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elise Harmon op TikTok
> 
> 
> Reply to @cumrag57 smiling but we’re close to tears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen Z Is Cancelling Chanel Over Its... Crappy Advent Calendar?!
> 
> 
> Yikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guestofaguest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel was stupid for even making the whole Aliexpress gift box looking thing, then for blocking Elise and of course then deleting their tiktok acccount. It’s just silly and crazy. Who’s behind that whole decision from the invention of that stupid giftbox to making and then deleting a tiktok? Though, to be honest, I’m glad that they did, tiktok’s stupid anyways.
> 
> On another note I’m interested in acquiring my first chanel flats, I have a foot size EU43 which is I think in the US 10. Will wearing chanel shoes even be possible for me or should I side with gen z after all?











						Chanel Responds to TikTok Controversy Over Advent Calendar
					

Chanel denied deleting its TikTok account in response to a viral video about its advent calendar, saying the account was never active.




					wwd.com
				




Chanel has responded to the controversy.


----------



## Fixxi

salal04 said:


> Chanel Responds to TikTok Controversy Over Advent Calendar
> 
> 
> Chanel denied deleting its TikTok account in response to a viral video about its advent calendar, saying the account was never active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel has responded to the controversy.


From Chanel's IG they're still getting trolled lol.




flairstyle said:


> Links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elise Harmon op TikTok
> 
> 
> Reply to @cumrag57 smiling but we’re close to tears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen Z Is Cancelling Chanel Over Its... Crappy Advent Calendar?!
> 
> 
> Yikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guestofaguest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel was stupid for even making the whole Aliexpress gift box looking thing, then for blocking Elise and of course then deleting their tiktok acccount. It’s just silly and crazy. Who’s behind that whole decision from the invention of that stupid giftbox to making and then deleting a tiktok? Though, to be honest, I’m glad that they did, tiktok’s stupid anyways.
> 
> On another note I’m interested in acquiring my first chanel flats, I have a foot size EU43 which is I think in the US 10. Will wearing chanel shoes even be possible for me or should I side with gen z after all?



The flats are so pretty! Which ones are you getting?  Though the way Chanel handled the controversy was childish, I'm back on this forum, admiring the 22A photos


----------



## lululemoon

Hi ladies, I'm trying to grow my chanel collection and looking for advice on what to get next. I currently own a mini flap and WOC. I've been thinking about getting a medium flap but I feel it's a more "formal" bag that I don't have many occations to wear. I'm also thinking about getting a shopping bag cause it seems more functional in daily life. But it seems to expensive to use it as a commute bag or mommy bag. The trendy pieces are cute too... Would like to her your thoughts!


----------



## Trinklets

Have we determine if the no waitlist for classic items is true? Will reach out to my SA tmr but let's say that I can be waitlisted or charged the moment the items come in..should I stick with my SA or should I stalk the stock thread for my item of choice.

I'm not in a rush per se which makes me wanty to stick with my SA..however, I'm not sure how long I will have to wait for + have to keep my fingers crossed the price doesn't increase while waiting.


----------



## goodcrush

lululemoon said:


> Hi ladies, I'm trying to grow my chanel collection and looking for advice on what to get next. I currently own a mini flap and WOC. I've been thinking about getting a medium flap but I feel it's a more "formal" bag that I don't have many occations to wear. I'm also thinking about getting a shopping bag cause it seems more functional in daily life. But it seems to expensive to use it as a commute bag or mommy bag. The trendy pieces are cute too... Would like to her your thoughts!



What about Chanel 19? Less formal but can hold quite a bit and still an easy to use flap. I have owned a Deauville but I personally didn't love how it was wearing so won't buy another. My top most used bags are my minis and 19.


----------



## lululemoon

goodcrush said:


> What about Chanel 19? Less formal but can hold quite a bit and still an easy to use flap. I have owned a Deauville but I personally didn't love how it was wearing so won't buy another. My top most used bags are my minis and 19.


I've been considering the 19! Did you get yours in lambskin? How's the wear and tear on yours? Thank you


----------



## goodcrush

lululemoon said:


> I've been considering the 19! Did you get yours in lambskin? How's the wear and tear on yours? Thank you



Yes mine is lambskin. Wear has been absolutely great! No signs. I have to force myself to use other bags just because 19 is so easy and spacious. I don’t carry much though in general so small bags work for me. Anytime I have bumped into something and on the rare occasion it makes a mark I can “erase” it with a few finger tip circles. Mine is in black as I wanted the 19 to feel truly carefree. If I ever did get a second it would be a more fun color. I will say I haven’t felt the need for another though.


----------



## lululemoon

goodcrush said:


> Yes mine is lambskin. Wear has been absolutely great! No signs. I have to force myself to use other bags just because 19 is so easy and spacious. I don’t carry much though in general so small bags work for me. Anytime I have bumped into something and on the rare occasion it makes a mark I can “erase” it with a few finger tip circles. Mine is in black as I wanted the 19 to feel truly carefree. If I ever did get a second it would be a more fun color. I will say I haven’t felt the need for another though.


That's great to hear! I think what I'm looking for next is a more spacious and care-free chanel bag. The 19 is definetely on top of the list. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Captoure

I am new to this forum. Can anyone with ChAnel knowledge tell me if the serial codes were ever in red and black for vintage totes year 2003 to 2004. Also my made in Italy tag seems a little off center. Wondering if this is a fake. Help


----------



## tp2

Does anyone know if you still get a client # from an online purchase that would let you call and order costume jewlery over the phone?


----------



## luxsal

What are everyone's' favorite Chanel travel bags? I am sure I will hear WOC but any others? What about the 19? Or too risky? I would love to take my caramel 19 for my vacation as it will look so good with floral dresses but scared that it may get smooshed or scratched. TIA!


----------



## flairstyle

Fixxi said:


> From Chanel's IG they're still getting trolled lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flats are so pretty! Which ones are you getting?  Though the way Chanel handled the controversy was childish, I'm back on this forum, admiring the 22A photos


None because my big feet probably won’t fit in them.


----------



## fschan

mandaron said:


> Okay fellow bag&luxury lovers—is it just me, or are Chanel SAs not responding all of a sudden?! I was offered two bags ( I was working with someone in Vegas and San Francisco) one SAs bag was medium CF, and the other a medium CCH.These were both dream wishlists bags- I told them both “YES- I’ll take it” (yes, they know about each other) and I have not heard back from either of them again! - I do feel kind of bad because after about a week and a half, I sent them both a pretty long text, asking “to be informed on wtf is going on- if you’re to busy please pass me off to another SA-I said yes I’ll take the bag, and then this disappearing act- it’s messed up, you don’t offer someone an item and completely disappeared!”  ( I called Chanel and confirmed SA in Vegas was still part of the company, the other is in a Neiman Marcus Boutique-so she could have left.) The ridiculous price increases to price out a certain group is already such a bad look for Chanel, if they are going to make it hard to get ahold of SAs for wishlist holds and purchased also, than I’m out. I’ve been exploring Fendi, Bvlgari, open to other brands….and I’ve always loved Louis Vuitton, Hermès, and Yves Saint Laurent…… Chanel was my first love(fashion/bags sense),but I’m ready to say goodbye forever, if this is the new norm. When I called the assistant hotline they did apologize profusely-and sent a message to the boutique for someone to reach me ASAP.
> If I hear nothing by Saturday- I’m done done done (which would be a shame I do have four must have/wants, that I’m willing to purchase on the spot-plus a decent list of items I wanted to be waitlisted for.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this crazy SA disappearance?! If anyone has an SA that is responsive, would you mind PMing to share their info? I understand they are busy, I’m busy too; and I’m usually very to the point, fast messages about the item(s) I want; if you have it here’s my card, if you don’t just put me in the waitlist. That’s it- fast and easy. When I’m mad, the long messages come out, because I want my answers.


I have one in Vegas that has been very responsive to my million questions and one in Portland that is very lacking!  LMK if you want my Vegas guy.


----------



## cc-collector

Hello Everyone!
New here, I was wondering if anyone would have pointers on where to sell a SS19 skateboard, never used, with all the original packaging / invoice. Anyone ?
Thanks a lot !


----------



## honeydew104

purpledress said:


> As a general question, do you guys ever put your designer bags on the floor?
> 
> Picture a restaurant with a table for two where the chairs are stools. Would you put your bag on the floor or is it no-way, no-how?



never on the floor! always on the chair behind me


----------



## honeydew104

star mix said:


> I keep reading that you can purchase online/over the phone through SAs as long as you've purchased from the boutique at least once. I bought my WOC from the boutique back in 2014 but I don't see any client number on the receipt. My name, address, and phone number are the same though. Does this count or was it too long ago? Curious to hear any additional info. Also I'm in Canada if that makes a difference. TIA


i think as long as you're in their system should be fine. I didnt have a client number either, all they did was ask me if i purchase from boutique before and i was able to order over the phone


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Spotted at Ross, probably available at most stores


----------



## cc-collector

honeydew104 said:


> i think as long as you're in their system should be fine. I didnt have a client number either, all they did was ask me if i purchase from boutique before and i was able to order over the phone



Iirc you can contact the boutique through the app, if you create an account. I think that's the process for that.


----------



## sbheezy

fschan said:


> I have one in Vegas that has been very responsive to my million questions and one in Portland that is very lacking!  LMK if you want my Vegas guy.


I'd love your vegas SA's number! I go there all the time.  Is it at the Wynn? You can PM me


----------



## Viv99

Hi! Anyone own a vintage CC chain tote in the XL size? If so, I'd love to hear your opinion on it!


----------



## PurseMania93

Help me decide which one! 
(Caviar) small black classic Chanel

(Goat Skin) Medium beige multi-tone Chanel classic

 Which one is a better investment? The beige multi tone one is 22C collection and somewhat a seasonal classic in medium.  While this have more resale value than black small classic?


----------



## yellowpartyhat

I recently purchased a classic flap medium and boy bag. Should I get a mini or WOC next? Looking for a nice small evening bag.


----------



## luxsal

PurseMania93 said:


> Help me decide which one!
> (Caviar) small black classic Chanel
> 
> (Goat Skin) Medium beige multi-tone Chanel classic
> 
> Which one is a better investment? The beige multi tone one is 22C collection and somewhat a seasonal classic in medium.  While this have more resale value than black small classic?
> 
> View attachment 5283851
> View attachment 5283852


Definitely the black one. Always a classic!


----------



## luxsal

yellowpartyhat said:


> I recently purchased a classic flap medium and boy bag. Should I get a mini or WOC next? Looking for a nice small evening bag.


If you are looking for an evening bag then a mini as it’s in lambskin but I know a lot of people use their minis as an everyday bag as it fits more. WOCs don’t fit much. I can only keep my LV key cles, phone, lipstick, car key. If I have to carry my inhaler then no phone.  I keep all my cards in the slots especially during travel. I do love my WOC though! It’s more versatile and will sit flat on me. The mini can bump around and with it being lambskin, you need to be a little careful. I don’t own a mini and don’t plan on adding one to my collection yet unless it comes in caviar.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Did anyone see that 7RP (7 Rue Paradis) is selling Chanel inserts?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

bacnett said:


> I am a size US 8. Does anyone own these boots to know if I will fit a size 41?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266737



I am size 8 usually.  size 39 fits me fine so i would think 41 would be too big even with wide feet like me.


----------



## alinbar

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Did anyone see that 7RP (7 Rue Paradis) is selling Chanel inserts?


yes! fits perfectly - i ordered some already 
Ladies, if you are looking for Gift Codes at 7RP: 
- ABD30 (it will grant you €30 off each insert in their cart) 
- ABD70 (valid for order of 2 pieces)
happy shopping


----------



## purpledress

So today I took my new jumbo out for the first time and (of course) managed to get splashed by a 10ft overhead wave out of nowhere while walking along a seaside path. I got completely drenched! Apart from thoroughly wiping down the bag and hardware with baby wipes, does anyone have any recommendations on how to prevent damage from sea water? Thanks!


----------



## wimp

Just bought this boy from eBay: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chanel-Old-...2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=706-127636-26712-0

I got lots of detailed photos from the seller and got Zeko to authenticate it. Once it arrives, I'll be sure to compare against the photos. It's a little bit worn out on the corners, which I don't mind because it will be my everyday bag, but I'm wondering if it's possible to bring it in to a Chanel boutique to get it polished and cleaned. The only item I've bought directly from the boutique is my WOC but it still looks like new so I've never had a need to bring it in for anything. I'm wondering if that is a service that is even offered. Also kind of curious, do SAs dislike if someone brings in a pre loved bag for that type of thing?

TIA


----------



## Rockysmom

honeydew104 said:


> never on the floor! always on the chair behind me



I would invest in a purse hook you can hang from the table. I normally sit at the bar which has those hooks under the table. I am always nervous leaving my bag on the back of the chair in fear someone will walk by me and steal it.


----------



## mandaron

Hey guys! 
does anyone know what the Coco handle bags(all sizes) are priced at right now, and how much they are supposed to jump? My SA said they are going up (AGAIN) it’s just a matter of when and how much. I’m trying to decide if I want to put my name of the reserve list or not.
Thanks!


----------



## Xoxo_t

Hi!! I was wondering if anyone can help me understand how or which boutiques are “hybrid” boutiques?  It’s such a bummer with the limits if you are a Chanel “collector”.  I love using my bags but am trying to add more color sooner than later with all the price increases and the limits are making it difficult!!  Spring has so many gorgeous colors!


----------



## platanoparty

Xoxo_t said:


> Hi!! I was wondering if anyone can help me understand how or which boutiques are “hybrid” boutiques?  It’s such a bummer with the limits if you are a Chanel “collector”.  I love using my bags but am trying to add more color sooner than later with all the price increases and the limits are making it difficult!!  Spring has so many gorgeous colors!


I would love to know this myself! I have shopped at one saks locally and it seems it’s a Chanel inside saks, then I I tried to buy remotely and the SA told me she has no access to Chanel records. She needed pictures of at least two receipts in recent history that proved I was an established customer. Super confusing.. I thought all department stores were technically Chanel


----------



## ProShopper1

I have been on the hunt for a pristine vintage-ish medium black flap for like 3 years. I originally was aiming towards caviar, but switched to lambskin since I have a black caviar jumbo with gold hardware. Now with all of the price increases even the vintage market is massively inflated. But I’m at the point where I still want the bag but I’m tired of looking and I don’t want to pay much more than they’re at now.

I found this one from a reputable seller and it’s puffy and the hardware is great. It was listed a couple of times and immediately sold, so when it came back on I jumped on it. I knew there had to be a reason, and it’s probably that the wear is a little more than they listed. Some of the corners are like missing the shiny part of the leather, there are some scratches, and there’s an indent where the bottom part of the flap hits the bag (it looks like the CC/leather area is bent in a little bit causing the indent).

I’m attaching pics of one of the corners (with and without flash). Is this normal? Is this okay (will it get worse)? I found another seller that says she has a really good one but hasn’t sent pics yet, but it would be like $1,000ish more. I don’t really want to spend that, but my thinking is if the corners on this one aren’t good and there’s other wear, and that ones perfect, is it worth it to just spend the money? Also just a note, this one didn’t come with the authenticity card (but again they are a reputable seller and I’m not looking to resell).

TIA!!


----------



## wimp

ProShopper1 said:


> I have been on the hunt for a pristine vintage-ish medium black flap for like 3 years. I originally was aiming towards caviar, but switched to lambskin since I have a black caviar jumbo with gold hardware. Now with all of the price increases even the vintage market is massively inflated. But I’m at the point where I still want the bag but I’m tired of looking and I don’t want to pay much more than they’re at now.
> 
> I found this one from a reputable seller and it’s puffy and the hardware is great. It was listed a couple of times and immediately sold, so when it came back on I jumped on it. I knew there had to be a reason, and it’s probably that the wear is a little more than they listed. Some of the corners are like missing the shiny part of the leather, there are some scratches, and there’s an indent where the bottom part of the flap hits the bag (it looks like the CC/leather area is bent in a little bit causing the indent).
> 
> I’m attaching pics of one of the corners (with and without flash). Is this normal? Is this okay (will it get worse)? I found another seller that says she has a really good one but hasn’t sent pics yet, but it would be like $1,000ish more. I don’t really want to spend that, but my thinking is if the corners on this one aren’t good and there’s other wear, and that ones perfect, is it worth it to just spend the money? Also just a note, this one didn’t come with the authenticity card (but again they are a reputable seller and I’m not looking to resell).
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5297852
> View attachment 5297853



If you're in the states, you could send it to Leather Surgeons for bag spa and they will authenticate at the same time. 

When purchasing, as long as you pay through PayPal and credit card, I believe you should be able to dispute if it turns out to be fake (though I haven't had to do this myself yet). Lack of authenticity card on a vintage wouldn't really bother me (but when buying more recent things, I require at least auth card and original dustbag). The one thing is that I would be really confused and concerned about it being bought then re-listed. I would ask the seller why and I would also get lots of photos and get it authenticated beforehand. Good luck! I know how you feel being on the constant search for your dream bag and how difficult it is!


----------



## ProShopper1

star mix said:


> If you're in the states, you could send it to Leather Surgeons for bag spa and they will authenticate at the same time.
> 
> When purchasing, as long as you pay through PayPal and credit card, I believe you should be able to dispute if it turns out to be fake (though I haven't had to do this myself yet). Lack of authenticity card on a vintage wouldn't really bother me (but when buying more recent things, I require at least auth card and original dustbag). The one thing is that I would be really confused and concerned about it being bought then re-listed. I would ask the seller why and I would also get lots of photos and get it authenticated beforehand. Good luck! I know how you feel being on the constant search for your dream bag and how difficult it is!



Thanks! I’m kind of trying to decide if I should keep it before I do anything that would make it unreturnable.

It’s from Fashionphile, so I’m not too concerned with them selling a fake, but I’ll definitely give them a call on Monday to see if they we’re given any reasons for the previous returns.


----------



## famouslyme

Hi, just wondering for those who have the 2.55 lucky charms bags, do you find the bag to be heavy because of the charms? How does the weight compare to a small classic flap in caviar?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## miss_mandee

I saw the mini lambskin in dark green (pictured) from fashion_finders_nyc‘s IG stories. Can anyone confirm if this is from the 22P releasing in the next week or so?
I’m debating whether I want this… it kind of looks like a dark green-blue with LGHW but I don’t recall seeing this on the 22P thread. 
TIA


----------



## mizmary

Apologies if this isn't the right place to post this, but I thought it was fascinating to see -- this is a Chanel purse from sometime in the 1930s, long before the 2.55. It's cool to see that even then the basic flap and clasp shape was there.


----------



## chanelinchicago

mandaron said:


> Okay fellow bag&luxury lovers—is it just me, or are Chanel SAs not responding all of a sudden?! I was offered two bags ( I was working with someone in Vegas and San Francisco) one SAs bag was medium CF, and the other a medium CCH.These were both dream wishlists bags- I told them both “YES- I’ll take it” (yes, they know about each other) and I have not heard back from either of them again! - I do feel kind of bad because after about a week and a half, I sent them both a pretty long text, asking “to be informed on wtf is going on- if you’re to busy please pass me off to another SA-I said yes I’ll take the bag, and then this disappearing act- it’s messed up, you don’t offer someone an item and completely disappeared!”  ( I called Chanel and confirmed SA in Vegas was still part of the company, the other is in a Neiman Marcus Boutique-so she could have left.) The ridiculous price increases to price out a certain group is already such a bad look for Chanel, if they are going to make it hard to get ahold of SAs for wishlist holds and purchased also, than I’m out. I’ve been exploring Fendi, Bvlgari, open to other brands….and I’ve always loved Louis Vuitton, Hermès, and Yves Saint Laurent…… Chanel was my first love(fashion/bags sense),but I’m ready to say goodbye forever, if this is the new norm. When I called the assistant hotline they did apologize profusely-and sent a message to the boutique for someone to reach me ASAP.
> If I hear nothing by Saturday- I’m done done done (which would be a shame I do have four must have/wants, that I’m willing to purchase on the spot-plus a decent list of items I wanted to be waitlisted for.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this crazy SA disappearance?! If anyone has an SA that is responsive, would you mind PMing to share their info? I understand they are busy, I’m busy too; and I’m usually very to the point, fast messages about the item(s) I want; if you have it here’s my card, if you don’t just put me in the waitlist. That’s it- fast and easy. When I’m mad, the long messages come out, because I want my answers.


I can share contact info for my SA if you're interested. I'm in Chicago but they can ship it to you. Thanks to my SA, my friend and I were able to get our dream classic flaps last month even during the busy holiday season. Can you send me a PM? I can't send a PM because I'm a new member here.


----------



## hellothisista

Hi everyone, I have one quick question. I have just purchased Chanel ballerinas in Nordstrom, I wonder if I need it repaired in the future, can I bring it to Chanel boutique or I have to bring it to Nordstrom? TIA


----------



## nicole0612

famouslyme said:


> Hi, just wondering for those who have the 2.55 lucky charms bags, do you find the bag to be heavy because of the charms? How does the weight compare to a small classic flap in caviar?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No, it is not heavy at all. It is lighter than the CF in my opinion.


----------



## J.A.N.

As this is the Chanel chit chat thread. I would like some advice from an expert pls. I have a choice of buying one of these two which one should I get?
I need a durable bag for everyday wear. Both are preowned.



1. V.G.C Chanel navy diamond stitch caviar shoulder hobo   or
2. Good cond Chanel large reissue camera black aged calfskin bag
Pics above
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## niwk_bag21

Has anyone ever feel self-conscious when wearing a Chanel bag versus other brands (say, Louis Vuitton, Bottega Veneta, or Saint Laurent)?

I know “it’s just a bag,” and most of the time I feel like that too, but somehow I’m more hesitant to grab my mini flap and have to convince myself to take it out. Maybe it’s the leather (this is my first lambskin), price, or simply because it’s one of the most known/noticeable brands/designs? I also don’t want to draw attention from judgy people, but most likely it’ll be unavoidable… I know my mom will be curious about my Loewe mini puzzle, but that’s only because she introduced me the brand first; otherwise she probably would care more about if I eat well or not.

Right now I’ve only been using my mini flap twice- both on my day-offs while grocery shopping with my kid. I do plan to keep doing that, so the chance I run into someone I know would be low.

Any input/ advice/ experience sharing?


----------



## sheeby

J.A.N. said:


> As this is the Chanel chit chat thread. I would like some advice from an expert pls. I have a choice of buying one of these two which one should I get?
> I need a durable bag for everyday wear. Both are preowned.
> View attachment 5303890
> View attachment 5303891
> 
> 1. V.G.C Chanel navy diamond stitch caviar shoulder hobo   or
> 2. Good cond Chanel large reissue camera black aged calfskin bag
> Pics above
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



I'm a big fan of the reissue and have several. I don't have a reissue camera bag but the reissue has tons of pros as an everyday bag. It crossbodies, doubles for a shorter shoulder bag and can also be worn as a longer shoulder bag. While I don't love aged calf, it's durable and carefree, also good qualities in an everyday bag. Additionally, reissues are a bit understated which can be a benefit for an everyday bag and they are part of the classic line versus a seasonal bag like the hobo. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Iluvnola

Hello there, hopelessly trying to find out the price of this bag.  Anyone knows what it retailed for? Thanks a bunch  P.S. This is the Chanel XXL Airline Flap bag aka Chanel travel flap XXL


----------



## J.A.N.

The reissue i chose prev was nylon so no good and the hobo is a seasonal bag so changed my mind and have got a choice now of one of these bags which do I go for?

Really excited about this purchase both are preowed and in V.G.C with the card at least as I'm not a millionaire yet lol 

1. Aged calfskin 2.55 Flap blue shoulder
2. Castle rock glazed calfskin red tote and shoulder.

I would like a carefree bag to use everyday and not worry about the rain etc. So durability is a key factor for me.

This thread has been very helpful as not familiar with Chanel bags. TIA x


----------



## lvr4shoes

Hi all hopefully Someone could help me finding the product code # for this 2.55 chain-less clutch. I’ve looked through the threads and can’t find anything


----------



## pumpkinfield

Anyone not feeling it with 22P collection? It's too much logo everywhere, and some bags have rather unrefined details, especially the triple strap flap bag.


----------



## pumpkinfield

niwk_bag21 said:


> Has anyone ever feel self-conscious when wearing a Chanel bag versus other brands (say, Louis Vuitton, Bottega Veneta, or Saint Laurent)?
> 
> I know “it’s just a bag,” and most of the time I feel like that too, but somehow I’m more hesitant to grab my mini flap and have to convince myself to take it out. Maybe it’s the leather (this is my first lambskin), price, or simply because it’s one of the most known/noticeable brands/designs? I also don’t want to draw attention from judgy people, but most likely it’ll be unavoidable… I know my mom will be curious about my Loewe mini puzzle, but that’s only because she introduced me the brand first; otherwise she probably would care more about if I eat well or not.
> 
> Right now I’ve only been using my mini flap twice- both on my day-offs while grocery shopping with my kid. I do plan to keep doing that, so the chance I run into someone I know would be low.
> 
> Any input/ advice/ experience sharing?



I have been wearing my Chanel 19 backwards sometimes to hide the logo so it's less obvious.


----------



## Coach Superfan

niwk_bag21 said:


> Has anyone ever feel self-conscious when wearing a Chanel bag versus other brands (say, Louis Vuitton, Bottega Veneta, or Saint Laurent)?
> 
> I know “it’s just a bag,” and most of the time I feel like that too, but somehow I’m more hesitant to grab my mini flap and have to convince myself to take it out. Maybe it’s the leather (this is my first lambskin), price, or simply because it’s one of the most known/noticeable brands/designs? I also don’t want to draw attention from judgy people, but most likely it’ll be unavoidable… I know my mom will be curious about my Loewe mini puzzle, but that’s only because she introduced me the brand first; otherwise she probably would care more about if I eat well or not.
> 
> Right now I’ve only been using my mini flap twice- both on my day-offs while grocery shopping with my kid. I do plan to keep doing that, so the chance I run into someone I know would be low.
> 
> Any input/ advice/ experience sharing?



Yes. I don't use any of my Chanel even for quick kid drop offs at school. I don't really care what others think because I like wearing certain bags for my own enjoyment. Maybe it's also because my favorites are lambskin and I feel like I need to use a more durable bag (basically anything but lambskin lol).


----------



## purpledress

J.A.N. said:


> The reissue i chose prev was nylon so no good and the hobo is a seasonal bag so changed my mind and have got a choice now of one of these bags which do I go for?
> 
> Really excited about this purchase both are preowed and in V.G.C with the card at least as I'm not a millionaire yet lol
> 
> 1. Aged calfskin 2.55 Flap blue shoulder
> 2. Castle rock glazed calfskin red tote and shoulder.
> 
> I would like a carefree bag to use everyday and not worry about the rain etc. So durability is a key factor for me.
> 
> This thread has been very helpful as not familiar with Chanel bags. TIA x
> 
> View attachment 5305731
> View attachment 5305732



I personally prefer the blue but I'm not sure either of them would be completely carefree in the rain? Perhaps the glazed finish would fare better?


----------



## J.A.N.

purpledress said:


> I personally prefer the blue but I'm not sure either of them would be completely carefree in the rain? Perhaps the glazed finish would fare better?


Thanks 
The blues my fav too having done some research the blue aged calfskin is better and duarable than the glazed in all respects


----------



## niwk_bag21

pumpkinfield said:


> I have been wearing my Chanel 19 backwards sometimes to hide the logo so it's less obvious.





Coach Superfan said:


> Yes. I don't use any of my Chanel even for quick kid drop offs at school. I don't really care what others think because I like wearing certain bags for my own enjoyment. Maybe it's also because my favorites are lambskin and I feel like I need to use a more durable bag (basically anything but lambskin lol).



Thanks for sharing! Good to know I’m not alone  
I’ll try to wear my mini flap backwards so I at least get to wear it more and worry less about the logo part.


----------



## hally0409

Hi! I am planning to return a bag by mail tomorrow since I live hours away from the boutique I purchased from, and I was just wondering what I should include in the package? The shipping box I have fits the bag box and the contents, but not the actual shopping bag. Do I need to send back the Camellia, ribbon, bag, etc.? Or is it ok just with the box and bag/dustbag?


----------



## alxyoung

Coach Superfan said:


> Yes. I don't use any of my Chanel even for quick kid drop offs at school. I don't really care what others think because I like wearing certain bags for my own enjoyment. Maybe it's also because my favorites are lambskin and I feel like I need to use a more durable bag (basically anything but lambskin lol).



Regarding the sentiments of others, your choices are not for them to judge. Don’t let anyone make you feel anything less than what you should feel when you wear Chanel — absolutely fu***** fabulous and glamorous. As I said to someone who asked me how I can justify spending “that much” on a bag…it’s not about what other people feel about what I wear, it’s about how I feel. Life’s too short. Enjoy your Chanel!


----------



## LaylaGiXi

Hi, everyone. Does anyone know where to buy or resellers for these special ribbons and camellias they have for yearly holiday packaging? I wanted to collect the previous seasons. Thanks


----------



## XCCX

platanoparty said:


> I would love to know this myself! I have shopped at one saks locally and it seems it’s a Chanel inside saks, then I I tried to buy remotely and the SA told me she has no access to Chanel records. She needed pictures of at least two receipts in recent history that proved I was an established customer. Super confusing.. I thought all department stores were technically Chanel


Sorry to interrupt, but does that apply to stock/inventory access? When an SA says completely sold out in the company that means?


----------



## Zarapham

HELP. Anybody can tell what kind of style is this? I’m having a hard time finding it. Thank you


----------



## platanoparty

XCCX said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but does that apply to stock/inventory access? When an SA says completely sold out in the company that means?


It’s a good question! I’m not sure but I’m under the impression that’s the case. I’ll message her tomorrow and try to find out! 

@Zarapham i would also try the ISO thread! People may be more responsive and able to help you there


----------



## lilly2002

Hi sorry if this is the wrong thread but which collection is there a green or purple metalic WOC? or did it only come in the CF?


----------



## 880

niwk_bag21 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Good to know I’m not alone
> I’ll try to wear my mini flap backwards so I at least get to wear it more and worry less about the logo part.


I think the mini is actually more understated than some YSL, Gucci, Rebecca mink off, etc. backwards until you are comfortable. I’m a reissue person so I feel it flies under the radar.

@J.A.N., I think calfskin is more durable, but probably the hobo in the first round would be the best beater bag depending on your usage. Though, IMO, in general, reissues are hardier than CF but YMMV. Even preowned, these bags are costly, so only buy what you adore


----------



## bits of ivory

alinbar said:


> yes! fits perfectly - i ordered some already
> Ladies, if you are looking for Gift Codes at 7RP:
> - ABD30 (it will grant you €30 off each insert in their cart)
> - ABD70 (valid for order of 2 pieces)
> happy shopping


I’m interested in the 7RP inserts! They are designed for CF but I’m looking for an insert for my small 2.55 (dimensions 16*24*7.5cm).

Wondering if the small or medium insert would fit the 2.55 nonetheless


----------



## Anonnyyy

Thinking about getting a Chanel cardholder! Any suggestions?


----------



## lululemoon

Hi everyone, my SA is off duty for the month, but I have something that I really want to get now. Is it ok if I ask her for another SA to help me, or I should just find someone else without telling her? Not sure what's the courtesy here... Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

Hello, what season is a series 15 flap?


----------



## AEGIS

lululemoon said:


> Hi everyone, my SA is off duty for the month, but I have something that I really want to get now. Is it ok if I ask her for another SA to help me, or I should just find someone else without telling her? Not sure what's the courtesy here... Thanks!




The entire month of February? I would find someone else.


----------



## lululemoon

AEGIS said:


> The entire month of February? I would find someone else.


Yeah… I’m afraid I probably won’t get the thing I want after a month. But should I ask her to refer a colleague?


----------



## bergafer3

Anonnyyy said:


> Thinking about getting a Chanel cardholder! Any suggestions?


I got one in November, it’s black caviar and gold hardware. It’s so beautiful! I recommend the caviar leather as it doesn’t show marks as much as lamb skin


----------



## luxsal

Anonnyyy said:


> Thinking about getting a Chanel cardholder! Any suggestions?


I have  the flap card holder in black and caviar. It is my most used SLG at the moment. I love it! It fits many cards and also some cash. I have also thrown in some coins in hurry after checkouts. If you use a small bag then a flat card holder maybe better for you. But I can fit the flap one in my LV PA very easily.


----------



## Fixxi

I'm also debating between a long zipped classic wallet and a flat cardholder, assuming there will be in 22P red.

I mainly use my YSL cardholder. I also have: long zipped prada wallet, small zipped ysl wallet, and a medium size Chanel boy wallet. With this variety, I am debating whether I should get a cardholder knowing I'll use it often, or a long zipped wallet for variety (and even if i don't use it often, if it's a better wallet, I wouldn't mind saving it for special occasions only).

For those that have either, how happy are you with the quality, size, functionality, wear and tear, etc.?


----------



## Kruzer2012

Hello all- looking for some advice. What are everyone’s thoughts on the small business affinity? I’m looking for a bag that can transition day to night, mid size. Price is so good for Chanel!


----------



## msvickyy

Hi everyone, I apologize if this question has been answered before but I recently got a CF from Chanel at NM and I was wondering if that would grant me access to placing orders for either pickup or delivery at the standalone Chanel boutiques as well?

TIA~


----------



## dioreverforever

Hi guys, I found a stark white CF and then the off white creamy CF - what season is the creamy off white CF from, 22P? Any help on specifics for the creamy off white one would be much appreciated (such as, what does chanel call this color if they're calling the stark white one just 'white'). TIA 
	

		
			
		

		
	




and the bottom photo is the creamy one (both light gold hardware)


----------



## bacnett

I bought a brand new reissue from the boutique and brought it out to lunch for the first time. I had my bag slung over the seat (patio seating) and the waiter knocked my bag over. The bag is Lambskin and it slammed into this rock/dirt terrain. For some miraculous reason, absolutely nothing happened to the bag. Incredible….


----------



## J.A.N.

Urgent advice needed; Is it common for a Chanel 2.55 aged calfskin to have a small portion of the handles stitched ? Looks like the ends of the leather. Is this a repair or is this an alarm bell?
Pics below:


----------



## dioreverforever

J.A.N. said:


> Urgent advice needed; Is it common for a Chanel 2.55 aged calfskin to have a small portion of the handles stitched ? Looks like the ends of the leather. Is this a repair or is this an alarm bell?
> Pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319590
> View attachment 5319591
> View attachment 5319592


It’s 100% normal


----------



## Closetchique

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I just purchased a Paris-Salzburg tweed reissue and I was wondering how tweed wears. I love this tweed pattern but I've never had any tweed items...not sure if they wear better/worse than other materials such as jersey or wool? Any input would be really appreciated! Thank you!!
> 
> Here's the link to the bag: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-tweed-255-reissue-225-flap-green-red-beige-black-264667 (I tried adding a pic but it's saying it's too big )


Hi! I am searching for this bag. Did you like it? Do you have mod shots? Any interest in selling?


----------



## upper.east.side.boy

Black caviar classic mini square

Hi everyone! my mom moved out of her place on the UES and as we were packing we found a black classic mini square flap in caviar leather (SHW) in her boudoir. She said she got it years ago as a gift from my dad but never wore it. Its in flawless condition. I know they discontinued the classic mini in caviar a long time ago.

Does anyone know how much this is worth or where to sell it? I only just signed up here so if someone could direct me to a more appropriate thread? or any info would be appreciated. I see a couple listings on ebay for around 11K but since its so rare i can't find too many recent sales records for a piece in mint condition.

Best,
Dan


----------



## jessgirlbby

hi guys 

Looking to get a white AND grey CF at some point. 
Would lambskin or caviar be best in terms of preventing colour transfer?


----------



## luxsal

jessgirlbby said:


> hi guys
> 
> Looking to get a white AND grey CF at some point.
> Would lambskin or caviar be best in terms of preventing colour transfer?


Me too! I think regardless of whether it is lambskin or caviar, you need to be careful with light colored bags per my SA.


----------



## alinbar

bits of ivory said:


> I’m interested in the 7RP inserts! They are designed for CF but I’m looking for an insert for my small 2.55 (dimensions 16*24*7.5cm).
> 
> Wondering if the small or medium insert would fit the 2.55 nonetheless


 hello! let me quote back to you on this in the next few days xx


----------



## vastare

Hello, just wanted some help if anyone knows about this.....A few years ago, I had my Chanel bag fixed at the boutique. I have misplaced the repair receipt. Now I want a reissue of the repair order form/reciept for my records. contacted customer service they said they cannot help. Contacted the boutique and they said they dont reissue. Can anyone help mom, any ideas......


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was in Hermes today and by far the most popular bag in there was the Chanel Boy in medium - it was on almost every woman in shades of pinks and oranges, no blacks.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

LaylaGiXi said:


> Hi, everyone. Does anyone know where to buy or resellers for these special ribbons and camellias they have for yearly holiday packaging? I wanted to collect the previous seasons. Thanks


i see it sometimes on Yahoo auction for japanese and FB group post.  Hope it helps.


----------



## joylisajo

Saw this on a Taiwanese celebrity's, Elva Hsiao, IG story & was like  Didn't see what bag this came from. Oh, to be rich & famous


----------



## shup

Deleted--


----------



## gail13

upper.east.side.boy said:


> Black caviar classic mini square
> 
> Hi everyone! my mom moved out of her place on the UES and as we were packing we found a black classic mini square flap in caviar leather (SHW) in her boudoir. She said she got it years ago as a gift from my dad but never wore it. Its in flawless condition. I know they discontinued the classic mini in caviar a long time ago.
> 
> Does anyone know how much this is worth or where to sell it? I only just signed up here so if someone could direct me to a more appropriate thread? or any info would be appreciated. I see a couple listings on ebay for around 11K but since its so rare i can't find too many recent sales records for a piece in mint condition.
> 
> Best,
> Dan




What a nice find! You can take a look at a few of the large online consignment places-Fashionphile and the Real Real to get an idea of value. The caviar mini's are valued higher than current mini's and it will depend upon other factors but its not worth 11k. I'm not sure if the caviar mini is coming back anytime soon, you might want to hold onto it or pass it on to another family member if your mom won't use it.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Hi! Anyone has this bag and can give a feedback please? I think it’s from 22p but not sure. Looking for a lightweight work bag that can fit 13 inch laptop and other daily essentials. Debating between this one and Deauville. I like that this one has a zipper, which is a big factor for me, but not sure about weight, size and practicality compare to Deauville. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cinnabom

I purchased a vintage double flap bag in black caviar leather with 24k ghw size small a couple years ago. It’s a 20 yr old bag, but it’s in gently used condition. I received an email from the seller offering to buy back my bag. I actually never got the chance to wear it out due to the pandemic happening a few months after I got it. Just wondering what would be an acceptable offer. I believe I paid $4000 at the time.


----------



## federallyblonde

ISO SA Advice! 
I got the contact info for an SA at NM a week ago from a girl in a FB group. I asked the SA if she had access to my dream bag (Beige, 22S small 19 (not my photo)) and she said that she ordered it and "I havent received it yet but i should be getting it in the next two weeks". I said thank you and I appreciate you. since she said that I purchased some espadrilles from her but then I got worried that the 19 she ordered didnt have the gold CCs so I texted to ask her yesterday... she hasnt responded. 

should I be worried or patient? 

Thanks everyone! Hopefully I can come back soon and share my own photo with the beautiful lady.


----------



## ProShopper1

federallyblonde said:


> ISO SA Advice!
> I got the contact info for an SA at NM a week ago from a girl in a FB group. I asked the SA if she had access to my dream bag (Beige, 22S small 19 (not my photo)) and she said that she ordered it and "I havent received it yet but i should be getting it in the next two weeks". I said thank you and I appreciate you. since she said that I purchased some espadrilles from her but then I got worried that the 19 she ordered didnt have the gold CCs so I texted to ask her yesterday... she hasnt responded.
> 
> should I be worried or patient?
> 
> Thanks everyone! Hopefully I can come back soon and share my own photo with the beautiful lady.
> 
> View attachment 5362462


I’d give her a couple of days. She could have a day or two off


----------



## bergafer3

Does anyone know when they stopped using textured/bumpy Caviar on the Busines affinity backpacks? Why did they stop leather lining them?
I finally got my hands on a 22P business affinity Backpack,I was so excited but the leather was so thin and flexible it wouldn’t set up by itself. I was so disappointed so I sent it back. Before that the only other one I had saw person before was from 2017 and it was leather lined and textured, it felt thick and sturdy and sat up. I didn’t buy it because it was $5000 and it had make up in it and it looked like it was dragged behind a car a few miles lol. I’m just so shocked at how it’s changed.
I ordered a 2021 from fashionphile and it sets up and the leather is  real sturdy but the chain is kinked.
I do like the fashionphile one I ordered, I just wish they made them how they used to.


----------



## boyinterrupted

Has anyone here have advise for beige SLGs in caviar? This is my first beige SLG and I wonder how you guys keep it neat?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Does iphone13 pro max fit inside mini boy? Need a new phone and not sure what’s the biggest I can go so I still can put them in my small purses.


----------



## Mybags2

Hello I'm new here. Can anyone *Authenticate this chanel bags. Thank you so much. *


----------



## JustBrowsingThrough

Hello! Someone is selling me these bags, both preloved although the Chanel one is barely used and is in excellent condition, no signs of usage or wear and tear. Chanel is Medium Classic Flap in Beige Clair (caviar leather), Series 25 (2019), selling for 3,828 USD and the seller allows installment terms (up to 12 months, zero interest). Comes with box, dust bag, authenticity card, ribbon, booklet and wiping cloth.



For the Lady Dior, it’s a 2016 model, Medium, Black, used, with minor signs of usage such as hairline stratches at the hardware but barely noticeable. She said it’s still in pristine condition. The seller is selling it for 1,914 USD with installment terms up to 6 months (zero interest). Comes with dust bag, authentication certificate and care card only. 



Are the prices and the choice to pay in installments a good deal already? Please help me decide if ever I should get one of these bags and which one to get. I am also having second thoughts still due to the expense, thinking that the money can be used elsewhere — travel or saving for a rainy day. Although I have some savings in the bank and will still have savings left, the price will still subtract a big amount from my savings.

Also, what is your experience with color transfer from a Chanel caviar beige bag classic flap? Thank you.

Photos are attached.


----------



## emeng_z

JustBrowsingThrough said:


> Hello! Someone is selling me these bags, both preloved although the Chanel one is barely used and is in excellent condition, no signs of usage or wear and tear. Chanel is Medium Classic Flap in Beige Clair (caviar leather), Series 25 (2019), selling for 3,828 USD and the seller allows installment terms (up to 12 months, zero interest). Comes with box, dust bag, authenticity card, ribbon, booklet and wiping cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Lady Dior, it’s a 2016 model, Medium, Black, used, with minor signs of usage such as hairline stratches at the hardware but barely noticeable. She said it’s still in pristine condition. The seller is selling it for 1,914 USD with installment terms up to 6 months (zero interest). Comes with dust bag, authentication certificate and care card only.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the prices and the choice to pay in installments a good deal already? Please help me decide if ever I should get one of these bags and which one to get. I am also having second thoughts still due to the expense, thinking that the money can be used elsewhere — travel or saving for a rainy day. Although I have some savings in the bank and will still have savings left, the price will still subtract a big amount from my savings.
> 
> Also, what is your experience with color transfer from a Chanel caviar beige bag classic flap? Thank you.
> 
> Photos are attached.


$3828 for a medium CHANEL classic flap in beige caviar leather, plus 12 month installment without interest, sounds too good to be true.


----------



## alinbar

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Did anyone see that 7RP (7 Rue Paradis) is selling Chanel inserts?



Hello, these 7 RP inserts codes are working in April :
ABDAPR25 and ABDAPR70


----------



## lululemoon

JustBrowsingThrough said:


> Hello! Someone is selling me these bags, both preloved although the Chanel one is barely used and is in excellent condition, no signs of usage or wear and tear. Chanel is Medium Classic Flap in Beige Clair (caviar leather), Series 25 (2019), selling for 3,828 USD and the seller allows installment terms (up to 12 months, zero interest). Comes with box, dust bag, authenticity card, ribbon, booklet and wiping cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Lady Dior, it’s a 2016 model, Medium, Black, used, with minor signs of usage such as hairline stratches at the hardware but barely noticeable. She said it’s still in pristine condition. The seller is selling it for 1,914 USD with installment terms up to 6 months (zero interest). Comes with dust bag, authentication certificate and care card only.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the prices and the choice to pay in installments a good deal already? Please help me decide if ever I should get one of these bags and which one to get. I am also having second thoughts still due to the expense, thinking that the money can be used elsewhere — travel or saving for a rainy day. Although I have some savings in the bank and will still have savings left, the price will still subtract a big amount from my savings.
> 
> Also, what is your experience with color transfer from a Chanel caviar beige bag classic flap? Thank you.
> 
> Photos are attached.


The chanel CF is a great deal if it's authentic!


----------



## krawford

alinbar said:


> Hello, these 7 RP inserts codes are working in April :
> ABDAPR25 and ABDAPR70


Received my insert today from 7RP for my medium classic flap (black caviar gold hardware).  It is beautifully made.  Fits snugly.  Very happy with it.


----------



## kkatrina

Is there an authenticate Chanel page? If not, any good/reputable companies in Toronto? What is the price approximately? Finally, I’m sure Chanel doesn’t repair fake bags so if I want to authenticate, then I could bring it in for repair no? Thank you!


----------



## midnightblue

Hi everyone, just want to post my experience with an *Instagram scammer* going by the name of *@shasaishere*. She goes by the name of *Maharani Saputri *and she lives in *Palembang Indonesia*. She stopped replying to my messages and subsequently blocked me once the bank transfer to her *CIMB Niaga Indonesia Bank account (762681285400)* has been completed more than one month ago. Needless to say, I never received my bag. I wonder if there are any Indonesian friends out here in this forum who I can approach for help to lodge a local police report?

I am not sure if I can get my *USD4800* back, but after coming across this forum, it seems that it is unlikely ): I also saw from some previous replies that she was @consignment_shasa and @kmll_luxury previously. Attached a screenshot of her Instagram page for reference, she has since changed her profile picture recently..really regret not coming across this thread earlier.

Posting here to alert the rest of the community, her account is still active and it makes me so mad that there's nothing much I can do to get my money back, or to get legal action taken against this unscrupulous scammer! *Please help to repost, spread the word, and report her page to Instagram too,* *thanks in advance!*


----------



## Jktgal

Don't ever buy from a seller in Indonesia if you are overseas. There are only a handful of reputable ones (if even that) with zero fakes and/or fully responsible if item is fake/with defect. Most sellers mix fake and authentic especially those located outside the capital (Jakarta). Super fakes are rife and the domestic demand for super fakes is high. Police is hopeless (they got bigger things to fry, are understaffed, under budget).


----------



## emmalois

Hi! I purchased my first Chanel. I wanted to go for the Classic Flap initially, but always liked the boy bag, and got this one for approximately 3000 euros on VC. It was kind of impulsive.  I like the bag, but I worry that it's a bit big for me. What do you guys think? The bag is in good condition, but the bottom is sagging a bit.

I'm debating whether I should start using this one for 'everyday' purposes, it's nice to be able to store a bottle of water for example. And then save up for a small classic flap in for example, beige? Or just return this one and get a black small or medium flap. I'm a bit torn because I like the bag a lot but I just imagined it to be smaller on me!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

emmalois said:


> Hi! I purchased my first Chanel. I wanted to go for the Classic Flap initially, but always liked the boy bag, and got this one for approximately 3000 euros on VC. It was kind of impulsive.  I like the bag, but I worry that it's a bit big for me. What do you guys think? The bag is in good condition, but the bottom is sagging a bit.
> 
> I'm debating whether I should start using this one for 'everyday' purposes, it's nice to be able to store a bottle of water for example. And then save up for a small classic flap in for example, beige? Or just return this one and get a black small or medium flap. I'm a bit torn because I like the bag a lot but I just imagined it to be smaller on me!


 Wow, great buy!  congrats. I bought a first CF and now i am eyeing on Boy.


----------



## alxyoung

emmalois said:


> Hi! I purchased my first Chanel. I wanted to go for the Classic Flap initially, but always liked the boy bag, and got this one for approximately 3000 euros on VC. It was kind of impulsive.  I like the bag, but I worry that it's a bit big for me. What do you guys think? The bag is in good condition, but the bottom is sagging a bit.
> 
> I'm debating whether I should start using this one for 'everyday' purposes, it's nice to be able to store a bottle of water for example. And then save up for a small classic flap in for example, beige? Or just return this one and get a black small or medium flap. I'm a bit torn because I like the bag a lot but I just imagined it to be smaller on me!


My first was also a boy, and two classic flaps later, I still love it! I think this size looks great on you, but ultimately, you need to love it, and it has to work for you. Think about what you’ll be carrying daily, fill it,  try it crossbody, etc. If you find it too bulky, the old medium might be a better size. Though know it does carry as much as a med classic. After my boy, the jumbo classic flap was my next and first classic flap purchase, because I wanted an option with extra room. For my third purchase, I went with the med beige clair to add a light neutral. For me, it was helpful to think about my needs and then curate a collection from there.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello  I know it might be bias but which would you guys rather have…Chanel Small Coco Handle or Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior? I’m looking for a blue bag and down to these two…thank you!!


----------



## emmalois

Thanks so much for the responses ladies! And yes you are right, @alxyoung. I think I was trying to find a bag that would be both evening and everyday nice. But for everyday wear, this one is actually perfect, and I'll just start saving for a small flap too.


----------



## federallyblonde

TALL PEOPLE ALERT! 
Do you all know which bag or WOC has the longest cross body chain? I would love the classic flap. bonus points for mod shots!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Did anyone see that 7RP (7 Rue Paradis) is selling Chanel inserts?


Hi trying to find more info on 7rp Chanel inserts. Did you end up buying? Do you recommend? I have their Hermes ones and I just saw Mel’s 100£ discount code MIMCHANEL100 so tempted to try now.


----------



## chinelly

Hi all! I am in a bit of dilemma. I really want it a caviar classic WOC in GHW. I walked into a boutique a few days ago and they actually had classic flap in caviar GHW and they didn’t have the WOC. I think it’s a bit of impulse, and I just bought the classic CF in caviar GHW small. I just felt like it’s such a good opportunity especially it is so hard to find nowadays

But after thinking about it, I just feel like I don’t have a lot of occasions to wear a $9000 CF around a lot.

so now I’m debating if I should 1) return it 2) keep it as investment (not sure how easy it is to resell) or 3) keep it and use it instead of the WOC.


----------



## Katey_

chinelly said:


> Hi all! I am in a bit of dilemma. I really want it a caviar classic WOC in GHW. I walked into a boutique a few days ago and they actually had classic flap in caviar GHW and they didn’t have the WOC. I think it’s a bit of impulse, and I just bought the classic CF in caviar GHW small. I just felt like it’s such a good opportunity especially it is so hard to find nowadays
> 
> But after thinking about it, I just feel like I don’t have a lot of occasions to wear a $9000 CF around a lot.
> 
> so now I’m debating if I should 1) return it 2) keep it as investment (not sure how easy it is to resell) or 3) keep it and use it instead of the WOC.
> 
> View attachment 5383899


She's beautiful! Why don't you feel like you'll wear it?
I probably wear my WOC and mini rectangular about the same - I like the WOC for nighttime outings and short errand runs, but like the mini for longer errands/everyday use. I'm debating buying a small CF soon but not sure if it's worth it, size wise.


----------



## Katey_

federallyblonde said:


> TALL PEOPLE ALERT!
> Do you all know which bag or WOC has the longest cross body chain? I would love the classic flap. bonus points for mod shots!


How tall is tall? I'm 5'7 and my mini rectangular CF is SO long. I would do a mod shot but I'm in sweats


----------



## chinelly

Katey_ said:


> She's beautiful! Why don't you feel like you'll wear it?
> I probably wear my WOC and mini rectangular about the same - I like the WOC for nighttime outings and short errand runs, but like the mini for longer errands/everyday use. I'm debating buying a small CF soon but not sure if it's worth it, size wise.



i work from home remote and just feel like I don’t have a lot of occasions to wear such an expensive bag. Lol. Maybe it’s my attitude too. Like I feel a lot better wearing a WOC to get groceries versus a CF idk. I know I was debating whether to get the one in medium or small. But I am petite and short and my SA kept on telling me the small looks better. At the same time I do agree the size is kinda awkward


----------



## Katey_

chinelly said:


> i work from home remote and just feel like I don’t have a lot of occasions to wear such an expensive bag. Lol. Maybe it’s my attitude too. Like I feel a lot better wearing a WOC to get groceries versus a CF idk. I know I was debating whether to get the one in medium or small. But I am petite and short and my SA kept on telling me the small looks better


I feel like my WOC is more 'fancy' than my mini to be honest. I think it looks more delicate and like an evening bag, but that's just me! I just did a Pinterest search and there are a lot of casual outfits, so take my advice with a grain of salt   I personally like the look of the small over the medium too.
If you think you won't get much use out of it though, I would return it. It's a lot of money to be indecisive about (but it's a beautiful bag!).


----------



## chinelly

Katey_ said:


> I feel like my WOC is more 'fancy' than my mini to be honest. I think it looks more delicate and like an evening bag, but that's just me! I just did a Pinterest search and there are a lot of casual outfits, so take my advice with a grain of salt   I personally like the look of the small over the medium too.
> If you think you won't get much use out of it though, I would return it. It's a lot of money to be indecisive about (but it's a beautiful bag!).



What do you think about keeping it as an investment? I heard another price increase is coming? Not sure how hard it is to sell and things like that.

aww I love this community. Lolol.Definitely not a dilemma you can talk to everyone about.


----------



## Katey_

chinelly said:


> What do you think about keeping it as an investment? I heard another price increase is coming? Not sure how hard it is to sell and things like that.
> 
> aww I love this community. Lolol.Definitely not a dilemma you can talk to everyone about.


Nooo not another price increase! I have no idea about reselling but I know this is a timeless and popular bag, so I imagine it would keep its resell value well. I would keep it if you can afford it 
I feel like I've found my people with this community haha my husband sure was getting sick of my 'what do you think of this bag?' questions!


----------



## chinelly

Katey_ said:


> Nooo not another price increase! I have no idea about reselling but I know this is a timeless and popular bag, so I imagine it would keep its resell value well. I would keep it if you can afford it
> I feel like I've found my people with this community haha my husband sure was getting sick of my 'what do you think of this bag?' questions!



ThNk you for your our tips! That’s true. It’s a classic and timeless piece. But I’ll keep my best to wear it with caution. Lol. That’s why I am definitely not a lambskin girl!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

k5ml3k said:


> Hello  I know it might be bias but which would you guys rather have…Chanel Small Coco Handle or Christian Dior Medium Lady Dior? I’m looking for a blue bag and down to these two…thank you!!



If it is between those two, i would pick Miss Dior since this is Classic


----------



## chinelly

Finally ending my hunt for classic black caviar WOC in ghw. I tried searching everywhere for 3 months and couldn’t find. I ended up purchasing on Vluxestyle for a 22P WOC. I am so excited. The logo is a bit bigger than the classic and look at the chain!!


----------



## B4GBuff

chinelly said:


> Hi all! I am in a bit of dilemma. I really want it a caviar classic WOC in GHW. I walked into a boutique a few days ago and they actually had classic flap in caviar GHW and they didn’t have the WOC. I think it’s a bit of impulse, and I just bought the classic CF in caviar GHW small. I just felt like it’s such a good opportunity especially it is so hard to find nowadays
> 
> But after thinking about it, I just feel like I don’t have a lot of occasions to wear a $9000 CF around a lot.
> 
> so now I’m debating if I should 1) return it 2) keep it as investment (not sure how easy it is to resell) or 3) keep it and use it instead of the WOC.
> 
> View attachment 5383899



Keep keep keep! They are difficult to come by! It will hold more than woc, can be worn more ways, and just looks more classic IMO. Just use a small card holder in it or stash cards in the back slip pockets. I just got a medium caviar black after waiting soooooo long on waiting lists!
And you can wear this dressed up or down. Casual or dressy. The caviar is pretty tough!


----------



## chinelly

B4GBuff said:


> Keep keep keep! They are difficult to come by! It will hold more than woc, can be worn more ways, and just looks more classic IMO. Just use a small card holder in it or stash cards in the back slip pockets. I just got a medium caviar black after waiting soooooo long on waiting lists!
> And you can wear this dressed up or down. Casual or dressy. The caviar is pretty tough!


I contacted my sa wanting to return >< I got the WOC I posted. I think 8900 is too much for me to spend on a bag atm but I kept on thinking maybe I should have gotten a medium


----------



## midnightblue

Jktgal said:


> Don't ever buy from a seller in Indonesia if you are overseas. There are only a handful of reputable ones (if even that) with zero fakes and/or fully responsible if item is fake/with defect. Most sellers mix fake and authentic especially those located outside the capital (Jakarta). Super fakes are rife and the domestic demand for super fakes is high. Police is hopeless (they got bigger things to fry, are understaffed, under budget).



Sad to hear that there's nothing much that the Indonesian authorities can (or will) do too. Thanks for your response anyway! 

Hope to appeal to the community to report this account on Instagram as well, thank you! FYI this *scammer account* has now been renamed to *shasaluxurycollection*


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Definitely keep. I returned mine when it was 2700 or less to BG 10 years ago, spent $200 on shipping, I was so dumb. Now I want it again when I’m traveling to London in a week. Need the English’ input: is it cheaper to buy in London than in the US. Sorry to hijack



chinelly said:


> Hi all! I am in a bit of dilemma. I really want it a caviar classic WOC in GHW. I walked into a boutique a few days ago and they actually had classic flap in caviar GHW and they didn’t have the WOC. I think it’s a bit of impulse, and I just bought the classic CF in caviar GHW small. I just felt like it’s such a good opportunity especially it is so hard to find nowadays
> 
> But after thinking about it, I just feel like I don’t have a lot of occasions to wear a $9000 CF around a lot.
> 
> so now I’m debating if I should 1) return it 2) keep it as investment (not sure how easy it is to resell) or 3) keep it and use it instead of the WOC.
> 
> View attachment 5383899


----------



## chinelly

Bevyofpurses said:


> Definitely keep. I returned mine when it was 2700 or less to BG 10 years ago, spent $200 on shipping, I was so dumb. Now I want it again when I’m traveling to London in a week. Need the English’ input: is it cheaper to buy in London than in the US. Sorry to hijack


 I ended up returning it. If you are traveling to London, you might as well as take a trip to Paris, Italy or the EU countries. They are cheaper with the VAT refund.


----------



## shinesday

anyone could find a cardholder?


----------



## Anne Le

Hi all! So I recently got my first Chanel bag, a black small classic flap caviar with GHW. It's been my dream bag for years but I was reluctant to get it until last October after getting a new job  Unfortunately I live in Toronto where it's extremely hard to get any Chanel classic styles of any sort  (we only have a few Chanel stores here in Canada and the stocks are always extremely limited and it's getting even worse for the past couple of years). Anw, after connecting with a SA here and frequently checking with her, I waited for like 6 months without any luck ( My FOMO kicked in after going through 2 price increases in November 2021 and March 2022 so I decided to contact a UK seller whom my friend often purchases her bags from. I ended up buying the bag from her for a few hundred dollars more than the store price, including the shipping fees so it's actually not too bad. I was super happy when I received my bag but then I noticed something about the screws at the back of the cc lock. They are star-shaped screws, which are unlike the regular flat-head screws used in Chanel CF bags. Tbh, I went insane and checked all unboxing videos of similar caviar CF bags on youtube and instagram and realized that all of them have flat-head screws ((( I know that star-shaped screws are also used by Chanel but it seems like they are used with other styles but not the caviar CF? If anyone of you here recently got this bag (black, small CF caviar with GHW), please let me know about the screws!!! My bag was purchased from Knightsbridge Harrods UK on March 15th, 2022. Thanks!!!


----------



## chinelly

do all purses and wallets have no authenticity cards now? I just bought a chanel flap wallet from an online reseller and the receipt says the wallet was bought this year (2022) from NM but the wallet still came with an authenticity card.


----------



## twanky

How easy is it to buy a bag from a Chanel boutique in the US?  Like a Black Double Flap bag or mini bag.  I’ve never shopped at a Chanel boutique before and someone mentioned that Chanel is putting a Quota system like Hermes.


----------



## applepear171

shinesday said:


> anyone could find a cardholder?



I was able to get a cardholder in the NM SF location


----------



## Lulumelons

Anne Le said:


> Hi all! So I recently got my first Chanel bag, a black small classic flap caviar with GHW. It's been my dream bag for years but I was reluctant to get it until last October after getting a new job  Unfortunately I live in Toronto where it's extremely hard to get any Chanel classic styles of any sort  (we only have a few Chanel stores here in Canada and the stocks are always extremely limited and it's getting even worse for the past couple of years). Anw, after connecting with a SA here and frequently checking with her, I waited for like 6 months without any luck ( My FOMO kicked in after going through 2 price increases in November 2021 and March 2022 so I decided to contact a UK seller whom my friend often purchases her bags from. I ended up buying the bag from her for a few hundred dollars more than the store price, including the shipping fees so it's actually not too bad. I was super happy when I received my bag but then I noticed something about the screws at the back of the cc lock. They are star-shaped screws, which are unlike the regular flat-head screws used in Chanel CF bags. Tbh, I went insane and checked all unboxing videos of similar caviar CF bags on youtube and instagram and realized that all of them have flat-head screws ((( I know that star-shaped screws are also used by Chanel but it seems like they are used with other styles but not the caviar CF? If anyone of you here recently got this bag (black, small CF caviar with GHW), please let me know about the screws!!! My bag was purchased from Knightsbridge Harrods UK on March 15th, 2022. Thanks!!!



Got my small black flap from Chanel boutique Omotesando, Japan, in February 2022. It has the star screw like yours.


----------



## Lulumelons

midnightblue said:


> Hi everyone, just want to post my experience with an *Instagram scammer* going by the name of *@shasaishere*. She goes by the name of *Maharani Saputri *and she lives in *Palembang Indonesia*. She stopped replying to my messages and subsequently blocked me once the bank transfer to her *CIMB Niaga Indonesia Bank account (762681285400)* has been completed more than one month ago. Needless to say, I never received my bag. I wonder if there are any Indonesian friends out here in this forum who I can approach for help to lodge a local police report?
> 
> I am not sure if I can get my *USD4800* back, but after coming across this forum, it seems that it is unlikely ): I also saw from some previous replies that she was @consignment_shasa and @kmll_luxury previously. Attached a screenshot of her Instagram page for reference, she has since changed her profile picture recently..really regret not coming across this thread earlier.
> 
> Posting here to alert the rest of the community, her account is still active and it makes me so mad that there's nothing much I can do to get my money back, or to get legal action taken against this unscrupulous scammer! *Please help to repost, spread the word, and report her page to Instagram too,* *thanks in advance!*



So sorry this happened to you. Please don’t buy from sellers who can’t proof to you that they are real. Like writing your username with their username on a piece of paper and photographing it next to the bag you want to buy. Most sincere sellers I’ve come across would not mind doing that for customers.


----------



## ProShopper1

Hi all!

I purchased this off Fashionphile...not asking for authentication...but I was wondering if it was common for there to be “holes” along the stitching lines with this color/season?

It’s 21s..color on the Chanel tag is yellow NC420 (I get more tennis ball color from it in person). I fell in love with the color as soon as it came out and have (im)patiently waited for it to pop up somewhere, but I don’t want a like defective bag. 

Thanks everyone!

(Edited to add a second picture-first shows the holes better in the stitching but the second picture shows the color better for reference).


----------



## Coach Superfan

chinelly said:


> What do you think about keeping it as an investment? I heard another price increase is coming? Not sure how hard it is to sell and things like that.
> 
> aww I love this community. Lolol.Definitely not a dilemma you can talk to everyone about.


If you're solely keeping it as an investment, your money could grow quicker elsewhere, like with the right stocks. I don't think you'll make money on it in the short term and you'll definitely lose money if you sell to a reseller like Fashionphile. 

I think your decision should solely be based on whether you'll use it and how much you love it.


----------



## Anne Le

Lulumelons said:


> Got my small black flap from Chanel boutique Omotesando, Japan, in February 2022. It has the star screw like yours.


Thank you!!! This really makes me feel better


----------



## martinaa

Hi, I have a question about restocking bags in Boutiques. I search for a light pink Wallet on Chain color NG750. My SA in Berlin writes me they will got new stock in June an there is a chance they will get this bag agein (they already had this bag and it is sold out). Do You think there is a real chance that the Boutique will get it again? Thank You


----------



## ProShopper1

ProShopper1 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I purchased this off Fashionphile...not asking for authentication...but I was wondering if it was common for there to be “holes” along the stitching lines with this color/season?
> 
> It’s 21s..color on the Chanel tag is yellow NC420 (I get more tennis ball color from it in person). I fell in love with the color as soon as it came out and have (im)patiently waited for it to pop up somewhere, but I don’t want a like defective bag.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> (Edited to add a second picture-first shows the holes better in the stitching but the second picture shows the color better for reference).
> 
> View attachment 5399577
> 
> View attachment 5399579



Sorry to bump but my return period is almost up!

If anyone even has a suggestion on where would be a better place to post or a general opinion on the stitching spaces I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## JoeyLouis

ProShopper1 said:


> Sorry to bump but my return period is almost up!
> 
> If anyone even has a suggestion on where would be a better place to post or a general opinion on the stitching spaces I’d really appreciate it.


The stitching is normal. It can happen on more delicate leather, like maybe they used too big a needle. I’ve seen many bags like this :/


----------



## ProShopper1

JoeyLouis said:


> The stitching is normal. It can happen on more delicate leather, like maybe they used too big a needle. I’ve seen many bags like this :/


Thanks so much!  It has a little mark which I’m telling myself I can overlook, but if the stitching was faulty I’d be a little wary.


----------



## boyinterrupted

Im going to Miami next month and I am excited to visit the Art District store - has anyone here been to it and what are your thoughts on it? (ie inventory, sales staff, best time to go, etc)


----------



## everydayabg

twanky said:


> How easy is it to buy a bag from a Chanel boutique in the US?  Like a Black Double Flap bag or mini bag.  I’ve never shopped at a Chanel boutique before and someone mentioned that Chanel is putting a Quota system like Hermes.


It’s super hard to get a classic or a mini especially if you don’t have a purchase history. It took me 4 tries going to an actual boutique before I was able to buy a mini reissue. Even with a purchase history!!!! One time there was a lavender mini on the shelf and I asked to see it they told me it wasn’t available for sale and that was that. And now with the restrictions on reserving bag I’m back to trying my luck at the boutiques.


----------



## sheeby

martinaa said:


> Hi, I have a question about restocking bags in Boutiques. I search for a light pink Wallet on Chain color NG750. My SA in Berlin writes me they will got new stock in June an there is a chance they will get this bag agein (they already had this bag and it is sold out). Do You think there is a real chance that the Boutique will get it again? Thank You



It's not unusual for items for the past season to ship after the new season has launched. Shipments cross seasons pretty often. That pink is a seasonal color so it's a bit of a gamble, however your SA is likely telling you this because they have intel. The last time there was a price increase the inventory was crazy thin right before it, or atleast that's what the boutiques were saying. Given that 22S launched in May and 22a launches in June, it feels like the first week in June provides the perfect opportunity to increase prices and then start shipping again. This week I heard a SA say "bag inventory is very low" which was exactly the language used right before the last price increase when there was limited stock. I'd ask your SA again if she really thinks another shipment and then decide if you want to gamble. Of course there is always other pinks coming in upcoming collections. Good luck deciding!


----------



## martinaa

sheeby said:


> It's not unusual for items for the past season to ship after the new season has launched. Shipments cross seasons pretty often. That pink is a seasonal color so it's a bit of a gamble, however your SA is likely telling you this because they have intel. The last time there was a price increase the inventory was crazy thin right before it, or atleast that's what the boutiques were saying. Given that 22S launched in May and 22a launches in June, it feels like the first week in June provides the perfect opportunity to increase prices and then start shipping again. This week I heard a SA say "bag inventory is very low" which was exactly the language used right before the last price increase when there was limited stock. I'd ask your SA again if she really thinks another shipment and then decide if you want to gamble. Of course there is always other pinks coming in upcoming collections. Good luck deciding!


Thank You for your answer. I hope to find this great bag. Fingers crossed they will get it again.


----------



## lunacyn

Hello! I have a question that I’m hoping someone would help me with.. I have a pair of earrings from Chanel that were gifted to me years ago (more than 5 years), I haven’t been wearing them because the rhinestones dropped out… anyone has any clue if the boutique would help to replace the stones or do they stop servicing after a while (how long?). Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## starrysky7

martinaa said:


> Hi, I have a question about restocking bags in Boutiques. I search for a light pink Wallet on Chain color NG750. My SA in Berlin writes me they will got new stock in June an there is a chance they will get this bag agein (they already had this bag and it is sold out). Do You think there is a real chance that the Boutique will get it again? Thank You



Hi, NG750 is the light pink from 22P. I bought that WOC in Berlin in February (It was pre-reserved for me). There is no way those are coming back in June, I think what you're SA is saying is that new light pink items are coming with the upcoming collections. The colors will be slightly different though. You might still have a chance at the 22S WOC, I don't know if that one is completely sold out or could be ordered somewhere still.


----------



## sassification

lunacyn said:


> Hello! I have a question that I’m hoping someone would help me with.. I have a pair of earrings from Chanel that were gifted to me years ago (more than 5 years), I haven’t been wearing them because the rhinestones dropped out… anyone has any clue if the boutique would help to replace the stones or do they stop servicing after a while (how long?). Thanks very much in advance!



From what i heard  chanel is going to start charging for these replacements, around $100


----------



## mominsaintlaurent

So, Business of Fashion is reporting this morning that as Chanel’s sales have soared since the pandemic and after several price increases, they’re expanding to open new stores restricted to longtime customers only, in order to “protect” their in store experience. Does anyone else find it infuriating that spending $10k on a bag still makes you a have-not, just because it’s your first time?


----------



## sydneya95

Hi! Does anyone know.. can I still order a classic flap and have it shipped or have they changed the policy that you have to purchase them in person? (In the US)


----------



## tutu2008

mominsaintlaurent said:


> So, Business of Fashion is reporting this morning that as Chanel’s sales have soared since the pandemic and after several price increases, they’re expanding to open new stores restricted to longtime customers only, in order to “protect” their in store experience. Does anyone else find it infuriating that spending $10k on a bag still makes you a have-not, just because it’s your first time?



My thoughts are, the rise of social media makes all these designers so popular and more successful than in years past. I’m not surprised that sales have increased even during pandemic. I’ve heard people justify price of a new bag vs not being able to take a vacation. What’s happening is all premier designers are having a large increase in one-timers or the occasional purchaser who has saved up for that dream bag. 

As for the new VIP boutiques.. not infuriated the least bit. Yes $10k is a lot to spend on a bag but I think some forget that there are clients that not only purchase a bag every season, but are purchasing numerous pieces from RTW and fine jewelry every quarter  - and those mixed and expensive purchases are what put their spending history consistently at TENS of thousands of dollars every quarter, hitting $100k if not more a year. 

The best analogy I can give is going into Cartier and buying the popular LOVE or JUC bracelet and wanting to be treated as a VIP. While all should be treated with respect and hospitality, the true VIPs in reality are the regulars, who are looking at pieces costing $100k+ each.  

I am not a VIP by any means by the way…


----------



## hiyou518

I came back from a long break from the fashion world Chanel handbag in particular and just found out today that the jumbo is not 4k and is 10k!

WTF

did they address quality issue?


----------



## chanel2022

Hi all! 
This is my first Chanel bag purchase. I just realized that there’s different types of caviar? Was wondering if mine is shiny or matte? This photo is taken as is with indirect natural light. If I bring the bag with no light then there’s no shine but if I bring it to a light fixture or in the sun directly then it’s shinier than this photo. I’m leaning towards more shiny caviar but not to the point where it looks plastic like some. What are your thoughts on my bag. Should I exchange it or you think it looks fine. The leather isn’t super soft but it’s not super rigid either.


----------



## chanel2022

chanel2022 said:


> Hi all!
> This is my first Chanel bag purchase. I just realized that there’s different types of caviar? Was wondering if mine is shiny or matte? This photo is taken as is with indirect natural light. If I bring the bag with no light then there’s no shine but if I bring it to a light fixture or in the sun directly then it’s shinier than this photo. I’m leaning towards more shiny caviar but not to the point where it looks plastic like some. What are your thoughts on my bag. Should I exchange it or you think it looks fine. The leather isn’t super soft but it’s not super rigid either.
> 
> View attachment 5425934


Forgot to ask if my caviar soft? It feels smooth and not rough? Is that better? How would it hold up? I only have a few days left to return or exchange. Any comments would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Tina1010

Does anyone know if the classic flap stitches on the sides and bottom of the bag are supposed to flow with the front and back side of the bag? I don't think they are but wanted to be sure!


----------



## chanel2022

chanel2022 said:


> Forgot to ask if my caviar soft? It feels smooth and not rough? Is that better? How would it hold up? I only have a few days left to return or exchange. Any comments would be appreciated! Thanks!


Forgot to add. Sorry for mutiplw questions! Is the caviar suppose to be the same on the inside? Mine feels soft on the exterior but harder and rougher on the inside?


----------



## Tina1010

chanel2022 said:


> Hi all!
> This is my first Chanel bag purchase. I just realized that there’s different types of caviar? Was wondering if mine is shiny or matte? This photo is taken as is with indirect natural light. If I bring the bag with no light then there’s no shine but if I bring it to a light fixture or in the sun directly then it’s shinier than this photo. I’m leaning towards more shiny caviar but not to the point where it looks plastic like some. What are your thoughts on my bag. Should I exchange it or you think it looks fine. The leather isn’t super soft but it’s not super rigid either.
> 
> View attachment 5425934


My honest opinion is that if the finishing doesn't bother you and you don't have any major concerns about it's quality, then keep your bag.  I just exchanged 2 bags because of size preference and when I obtained the right size, it had popped stiching. So I exchanged for a 3rd bag, but it has its own issues.  It's not as shiny as the one before it and it was the first thing I noticed, but I decided to settle for the less shiny one because it had other fewer quality issues.  There is no perfect piece.


----------



## Tina1010

chanel2022 said:


> Forgot to add. Sorry for mutiplw questions! Is the caviar suppose to be the same on the inside? Mine feels soft on the exterior but harder and rougher on the inside?
> 
> View attachment 5426268


Yep that's how mine is too


----------



## chanel2022

Tina1010 said:


> Does anyone know if the classic flap stitches on the sides and bottom of the bag are supposed to flow with the front and back side of the bag? I don't think they are but wanted to be sure!


Mine doesn’t flow with the front and back. Neither does my mom’s or her vintage pieces. Hope that’s helpful!


----------



## chanel2022

Tina1010 said:


> My honest opinion is that if the finishing doesn't bother you and you don't have any major concerns about it's quality, then keep your bag.  I just exchanged 2 bags because of size preference and when I obtained the right size, it had popped stiching. So I exchanged for a 3rd bag, but it has its own issues.  It's not as shiny as the one before it and it was the first thing I noticed, but I decided to settle for the less shiny one because it had other fewer quality issues.  There is no perfect piece.


Ah thank you so much for the info! Is the caviar you have like soft and smooth? I guess mine isn’t rough but I can feel the slight texture but the caviar itself isn’t protruding out as much as I usually see online. It’s such an expensive bag so I want to be more certain that the quality I have is fine.


----------



## Tina1010

chanel2022 said:


> Ah thank you so much for the info! Is the caviar you have like soft and smooth? I guess mine isn’t rough but I can feel the slight texture but the caviar itself isn’t protruding out as much as I usually see online. It’s such an expensive bag so I want to be more certain that the quality I have is fine.


I think the picture shows the caviar in super high contrast.  Mine feels smooth yet you can still feel the grain texture if that makes any sense. 
It doesn't feel rough, I don't think it's supposed to be rough.  It's soft yet grainy. The diamond can be pressed down and rise back up.  Is there anyway you can go to the store to sample another piece to get a peace of mind? If not, try to watch a few YouTube videos and see if it seems similar to yours.  I've felt about 4 of these purses and none of them feel "rough".
Editing to add a picture of mine..does it look similar to yours?


----------



## chanel2022

Tina1010 said:


> I think the picture shows the caviar in super high contrast.  Mine feels smooth yet you can still feel the grain texture if that makes any sense.
> It doesn't feel rough, I don't think it's supposed to be rough.  It's soft yet grainy. The diamond can be pressed down and rise back up.  Is there anyway you can go to the store to sample another piece to get a peace of mind? If not, try to watch a few YouTube videos and see if it seems similar to yours.  I've felt about 4 of these purses and none of them feel "rough".
> Editing to add a picture of mine..does it look similar to yours?
> 
> View attachment 5426360


Hi! Thank you so much for taking the time to take a photo! It does look like yours if light is shone on it. I’m a little bit relieved now hahaha


----------



## Sa Wa

Hi! I have a question I was hoping to get insight on. I’m thinking about selling my Chanel Mini Rectangular in caviar (ghw). Almost unused. Has anyone sold or purchased one preloved recently? If so, any advice on how much this can be sold for? I tried looking around online but it was difficult given they’re not sold often anymore. Still waiting for a quote from fashionphile.


----------



## citygirllux

Has anyone experienced increased scratching on the male part of the CC turnlock because of the new screws on the Chanel Paris plate? I have a new medium classic flap purchased in March 2022 and the turnlock is so scratched up after just a few uses compared to my other CC turnlocks on bags that have been used for much longer. 

The only thing I can think of is this new screw. What a flawed design?!


----------



## Tina1010

Sa Wa said:


> Hi! I have a question I was hoping to get insight on. I’m thinking about selling my Chanel Mini Rectangular in caviar (ghw). Almost unused. Has anyone sold or purchased one preloved recently? If so, any advice on how much this can be sold for? I tried looking around online but it was difficult given they’re not sold often anymore. Still waiting for a quote from fashionphile.


No idea, but I imagine a really great price because it's not sold in caviar anymore. I see one on sale with excellent condition on fashionphile listed for over $8,200.  Wow! Higher than a small classic flap.. here is the link..









						CHANEL Caviar Quilted Mini Rectangular Flap Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic CHANEL Caviar Quilted Mini Rectangular Flap in Black. This chic mini crossbody classic is crafted of quilted caviar leather in black. The bag features a polished silver chain link leather threaded shoulder strap and a silver classic CC turn lock. This opens the flap to a...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Sa Wa

Thanks! I saw that one as well and was shocked! But I was only quoted $5,700 from Fashionphile so it feels like the price is everywhere (granted I know there are fees selling to them). I’ll do some more homework 



Tina1010 said:


> No idea, but I imagine a really great price because it's not sold in caviar anymore. I see one on sale with excellent condition on fashionphile listed for over $8,200.  Wow! Higher than a small classic flap.. here is the link..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Caviar Quilted Mini Rectangular Flap Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic CHANEL Caviar Quilted Mini Rectangular Flap in Black. This chic mini crossbody classic is crafted of quilted caviar leather in black. The bag features a polished silver chain link leather threaded shoulder strap and a silver classic CC turn lock. This opens the flap to a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ehy210

Sa Wa said:


> Hi! I have a question I was hoping to get insight on. I’m thinking about selling my Chanel Mini Rectangular in caviar (ghw). Almost unused. Has anyone sold or purchased one preloved recently? If so, any advice on how much this can be sold for? I tried looking around online but it was difficult given they’re not sold often anymore. Still waiting for a quote from fashionphile.



Is this in light gold hardware or gold hardware?


----------



## Sa Wa

ehy210 said:


> Is this in light gold hardware or gold hardware?


Light gold hardware! I misspoke earlier


----------



## hlyqq

Is it a keeper


----------



## Le Roy

hiyou518 said:


> I came back from a long break from the fashion world Chanel handbag in particular and just found out today that the jumbo is not 4k and is 10k!
> 
> WTF
> 
> did they address quality issue?


I also have been away for quite a long time. It’s all different now. When I bought my jumbo it was under 3K. I do miss the old days when one could walk into a boutique and buy whatever without it being out of stock or “reserved“.


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone, I have a question! 
I just bought a Chanel in cavair Beige Clair and, of course, now I'm scared about color transfer.
I love light bags and I have a beige/nude Gucci marmont and a beige Ysl puffer mini; I always wear them with black coats, black/blue blazers and all the black dresses I have. Never had color transfer, nothing, even on my green bottega veneta cassette! Should I be scared for the beige Chanel? The ysl puffer bags has a really soft leather so I think it should be more prone to color transfer


----------



## eunicorn

Le Roy said:


> I also have been away for quite a long time. It’s all different now. When I bought my jumbo it was under 3K. I do miss the old days when one could walk into a boutique and buy whatever without it being out of stock or “reserved“.



I went 10 years in between shopping at Chanel. The sticker shock was intense when I came back this year. I agree it was so nice when you could go in a boutique and just buy whatever. I feel like the customer service was nicer too.


----------



## Le Roy

eunicorn said:


> I went 10 years in between shopping at Chanel. The sticker shock was intense when I came back this year. I agree it was so nice when you could go in a boutique and just buy whatever. I feel like the customer service was nicer too.


I 100% agree with you there as well. One in particular seemed to give my friend the up/down disproval stamp before even learning what we wanted to look at. And an old SA seemed dare I say, was less friendly.


----------



## jukilove

Should I get this hat? I know it's ridiculous. But I have been thinking about it since early spring and I just love the pattern, I haven't liked any other bucket hat print and frankly I rarely ever like any Chanel scarf prints.
Reasonably, I've been having a very Chanel full year. Mostly things I bought on a whim but were never mainstays on my wishlist. 
But sun protection is important. And woe is me, I keep reasoning with myself that I should get it as a... Trade off? To all my health issues lately, one of which is a high level of hair shedding, therefore I _do_ need to protect my scalp from the sun.
Alas it means I have to be very good with my shopping budget until winter.


----------



## topglamchic

jukilove said:


> Should I get this hat? I know it's ridiculous. But I have been thinking about it since early spring and I just love the pattern, I haven't liked any other bucket hat print and frankly I rarely ever like any Chanel scarf prints.
> Reasonably, I've been having a very Chanel full year. Mostly things I bought on a whim but were never mainstays on my wishlist.
> But sun protection is important. And woe is me, I keep reasoning with myself that I should get it as a... Trade off? To all my health issues lately, one of which is a high level of hair shedding, therefore I _do_ need to protect my scalp from the sun.
> Alas it means I have to be very good with my shopping budget until winter.


Nope don't do it!  The hat is cute but not cute enough to spend on it. Remember there are other collections coming out!!  You will be excited about something else chanel next week.


----------



## jukilove

topglamchic said:


> Nope don't do it!  The hat is cute but not cute enough to spend on it. Remember there are other collections coming out!!  You will be excited about something else chanel next week.


Thank you so much for your take on it, love! You're right that there will always be something to be excited about. I just have so much fear of missing out. I texted my SA and she is yet to reply on whether the 1 in my country is still available, so it's in Karl's hand now.


----------



## mandaron

Which would you guys choose? The green 22a or the blue 22b??? I would get both, but the stupid 2 per year limit on classic flaps is in place now and I want to save my last one for a mini with no handle, preferably in a sky blue, black, grey, or a 21a beige type of color. I’m so torn here! I like them both! Suggestions? My boutique isn’t getting the beige color or I would probably go with that if possible…..I wish I lived near a boutique, I have to rely on an SA that’s 8 hours away so I miss the good stuff a lot. 

I’m also curious-Is the blue one more because they added the gold part to the handle? 
TIA


----------



## lynn ph

mandaron said:


> View attachment 5530877
> View attachment 5530876
> 
> Which would you guys choose? The green 22a or the blue 22b??? I would get both, but the stupid 2 per year limit on classic flaps is in place now and I want to save my last one for a mini with no handle, preferably in a sky blue, black, grey, or a 21a beige type of color. I’m so torn here! I like them both! Suggestions? My boutique isn’t getting the beige color or I would probably go with that if possible…..I wish I lived near a boutique, I have to rely on an SA that’s 8 hours away so I miss the good stuff a lot.
> 
> I’m also curious-Is the blue one more because they added the gold part to the handle?
> TIA


 Are they the same price? I would go the one with the gold metal on the handle. But I love the green color one though.


----------



## mandaron

lynn ph said:


> Are they the same price? I would go the one with the gold metal on the handle. But I love the green color one though.


I’m not sure if they are the same price…I’m definitely leaning towards the blue but I’m guaranteed the green, that blue is a gamble and may be more money. Aw I don’t know what to do and I have to decide today!


----------



## chanel2022

mandaron said:


> I’m not sure if they are the same price…I’m definitely leaning towards the blue but I’m guaranteed the green, that blue is a gamble and may be more money. Aw I don’t know what to do and I have to decide today!


I personally like the blue one more as it’s easier to have outfits to coordinate as compared to the green but it also depends on your closet! Both look beautiful either way. Let us know what you go with!


----------



## mandaron

chanel2022 said:


> I personally like the blue one more as it’s easier to have outfits to coordinate as compared to the green but it also depends on your closet! Both look beautiful either way. Let us know what you go with!


You said exactly what I’m thinking lol, the blue will go with so much more in my closet, and I really love this shade of blue!  (and I have zero blue in my luxury bag collection so far). Plus the green shade is not exactly what I was thinking. Don’t get me wrong, it’s a beautiful color! But with this new two per year rule I don’t want to waste one of my CF buys on a bag I won’t use often and don’t love. I just like it. 

I’m nervous to tell my SA-this is a reserve and I’m nervous if I pass she’ll stop thinking of me for bags since it’s a 1st come 1st serve system now


----------



## chanel2022

mandaron said:


> You said exactly what I’m thinking lol, the blue will go with so much more in my closet, and I really love this shade of blue!  (and I have zero blue in my luxury bag collection so far). Plus the green shade is not exactly what I was thinking. Don’t get me wrong, it’s a beautiful color! But with this new two per year rule I don’t want to waste one of my CF buys on a bag I won’t use often and don’t love. I just like it.
> 
> I’m nervous to tell my SA-this is a reserve and I’m nervous if I pass she’ll stop thinking of me for bags since it’s a 1st come 1st serve system now
> 
> View attachment 5539022


It seems like you’re already sold on the blue! I would take it seeing as you don’t have any blue bag and the green isn’t in the shade you’d want. Don’t be nervous about your SA! If you always feel pressured to buy a bag every time so your SA keeps you on the loop for new bags then you’ll be spending thousands for something you don’t fully love!


----------



## mandaron

chanel2022 said:


> It seems like you’re already sold on the blue! I would take it seeing as you don’t have any blue bag and the green isn’t in the shade you’d want. Don’t be nervous about your SA! If you always feel pressured to buy a bag every time so your SA keeps you on the loop for new bags then you’ll be spending thousands for something you don’t fully love!


You are so right, I already have enough bags that I just “like” and they end up collecting dust. I do feel a pressure to purchase, so maybe it’s time to find a new Chanel SA. It’s just so hard to find a good one, and with all the new rules it’s even harder because they can’t ship certain items. I’m glad I posted to ask. At this price point it should be a bag/color I absolutely love, and will use for a long time. 

I already have two from just her that sit in my collection(not even used, still with plastic covering) I want to sell them to put back towards items I will use. But RealReal screwed me on what I got out of the sale, I was scammed on poshmark, so I’m just not sure where to sell to get my money back. Not trying to turn a profit, I literally just want what I paid for them since they’re brand new- why’s that so hard?! Lol. Thanks for reminding me, I would have a 3rd that just sat and I regretted. Now to hunt for the blue one


----------



## chanel2022

mandaron said:


> You are so right, I already have enough bags that I just “like” and they end up collecting dust. I do feel a pressure to purchase, so maybe it’s time to find a new Chanel SA. It’s just so hard to find a good one, and with all the new rules it’s even harder because they can’t ship certain items. I’m glad I posted to ask. At this price point it should be a bag/color I absolutely love, and will use for a long time.
> 
> I already have two from just her that sit in my collection(not even used, still with plastic covering) I want to sell them to put back towards items I will use. But RealReal screwed me on what I got out of the sale, I was scammed on poshmark, so I’m just not sure where to sell to get my money back. Not trying to turn a profit, I literally just want what I paid for them since they’re brand new- why’s that so hard?! Lol. Thanks for reminding me, I would have a 3rd that just sat and I regretted. Now to hunt for the blue one


No problem! So glad you’re going with a bag that you love! As for the pressure from SA, I totally understand where you are coming from. I was down by a boutique and wanted to browse their ready to wear. A SA (not my regular one) came up to me at first and he was nice and asked if I saw their new collection at the back as they aren’t allowed to show it yet. I went over to see and didn’t absolutely love anything but he kept insisting on for me to try it on and asking for my size and saying all kinds of things to get me to make a purchase. I felt so uncomfortable that I just left! I’m glad I didn’t go under pressure and wasted my time trying things on and all of that. I’m sorry you had been feeling pressured by your SA and maybe a new one would be a nice change to your experience at Chanel! So sorry you had to go through so much to sell your bag! Unfortunately, I don’t have any experience regarding selling but show us your blue bag when you find one!


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

Hello, I need your help to decide!
One of my friend is letting this bag go because she had a baby and feels that this is too small for her. I am interested but it is made from raffia. Anyone has a bag from the SS21 season that is made from this material? I know there's a vanity case version that is more popular. What do you think of the material? Will it still look good over time?


----------



## platanoparty

mon_tenuedujour said:


> Hello, I need your help to decide!
> One of my friend is letting this bag go because she had a baby and feels that this is too small for her. I am interested but it is made from raffia. Anyone has a bag from the SS21 season that is made from this material? I know there's a vanity case version that is more popular. What do you think of the material? Will it still look good over time?
> View attachment 5572014


I don’t have this bag nor have experience with bags of this material but I did see one at the boutique recently on display and it looks kind of ratty with some stray raffia bits. I think it Can also cause a fair amount of friction with your clothing too if you aren’t careful. I personally would not go for this material myself.


----------



## bergafer3

I need help, is this ugly? I like it but my husband and friends think it looks cheap and tacky and needs some opinions please and thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> I need help, is this ugly? I like it but my husband and friends think it looks cheap and tacky and needs some opinions please and thank you
> 
> View attachment 5573297


It's not a Chanel classic and won't appeal to everyone, but it's unique and interesting. Certainly not ugly.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Do people see Chanel 19s in the wild much?  I’ve only seen it once, and I live in northern CA. I also asked this question in the clubhouse. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone!
I'm thinking about my next purchase.
I have a cf medium black ghw in caviar and a jumbo beige clair ghw in caviar.

Now, my wishlist is:
- Boy medium rhw in black or navy caviar
- Mini rectangular in a pop colour (I'm too scared for the lambskin)
- Woc in a pop colour too 
- 19 in black or beige or idk

Which would you choose? Maybe I'm more for the boy but I'm not sure yet!
 And, I've seen a cf medium from the 23something in a light mint. Of course it would be the first bag I would choose over everything


----------



## Tina1010

AnnaBrt said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm thinking about my next purchase.
> I have a cf medium black ghw in caviar and a jumbo beige clair ghw in caviar.
> 
> Now, my wishlist is:
> - Boy medium rhw in black or navy caviar
> - Mini rectangular in a pop colour (I'm too scared for the lambskin)
> - Woc in a pop colour too
> - 19 in black or beige or idk
> 
> Which would you choose? Maybe I'm more for the boy but I'm not sure yet!
> And, I've seen a cf medium from the 23something in a light mint. Of course it would be the first bag I would choose over everything


Oh man such a tough choice as all the above are on my dream wishlist too!  However, if you don't have a WOC, in my opinion a WOC is a must have.   A pop of color in a WOC would be so fun, but I find black is super versatile! I've never seen the mini in person so I can't say if it's worth the cost.  Then my taste is the 19 over a boy.


----------



## waimanalo18

Hello everyone! Is there a thread where people share which pieces are available at their SA’s store? Im searching for a specific bag thank you


----------



## chanelincali28

mandaron said:


> You said exactly what I’m thinking lol, the blue will go with so much more in my closet, and I really love this shade of blue!  (and I have zero blue in my luxury bag collection so far). Plus the green shade is not exactly what I was thinking. Don’t get me wrong, it’s a beautiful color! But with this new two per year rule I don’t want to waste one of my CF buys on a bag I won’t use often and don’t love. I just like it.
> 
> I’m nervous to tell my SA-this is a reserve and I’m nervous if I pass she’ll stop thinking of me for bags since it’s a 1st come 1st serve system now
> 
> View attachment 5539022


`Did you get the blue?! Also FYI, I learned in the 22B forum that the mini with gold handle may not count towards the 2 classics / year since its considered a "seasonal flap." I bought the grey version of the mini, and my SA said it would count but someone else said their SA said the opposite for this exact bag. So might be room to negotiate with an SA here!


----------



## corgi204

EpiFanatic said:


> Do people see Chanel 19s in the wild much?  I’ve only seen it once, and I live in northern CA. I also asked this question in the clubhouse. Thanks!


Also live in NorCal - only once and it was in a shopping mall. 

I tend to see more Chanel boys, interestingly enough


----------



## Coach Superfan

I am so confused.. why can't i find the thread for boutique inventory?? It disappeared from the sticky threads up top..


----------



## lulu212121

Coach Superfan said:


> I am so confused.. why can't i find the thread for boutique inventory?? It disappeared from the sticky threads up top..


Look to your right. It's under subforms. On the Chanel homepage, under Chanel Shopping.


----------



## leleee17

Help!! Am I being too picky? This is my first Chanel purchase and upon further inspection, I noticed some wrinkles in my Chanel mini flap. The bag itself structure-wise is fine. But the quilting is not as “puffy” and not sure if I can handle these wrinkles. I bought this from NM and the SA that helped me said “it’s very normal as it’s leather.” I understand that, but for a brand new purse? Would love your thoughts. Thank you!!


----------



## leleee17

leleee17 said:


> Help!! Am I being too picky? This is my first Chanel purchase and upon further inspection, I noticed some wrinkles in my Chanel mini flap. The bag itself structure-wise is fine. But the quilting is not as “puffy” and not sure if I can handle these wrinkles. I bought this from NM and the SA that helped me said “it’s very normal as it’s leather.” I understand that, but for a brand new purse? Would love your thoughts. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575573



Creases/wrinkles on the bottom left?


----------



## Swanky

Lamb is soft, I dont personally see any issues.  I LOVE lamb!
All that matters is you, if YOU don't LOVE it, it should go back ASAP.


----------



## leleee17

Swanky said:


> Lamb is soft, I dont personally see any issues.  I LOVE lamb!
> All that matters is you, if YOU don't LOVE it, it should go back ASAP.


I edited the post to add a better pic. This is all new to me. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Tina1010

leleee17 said:


> I edited the post to add a better pic. This is all new to me. Thanks for your feedback!


I just returned a caviar bag last week that also had many obvious wrinkles brand new.  From what I noticed, and I'm no expert, they all crease/wrinkle but since there is a variation in leather's stiffness & shine, in some bags the wrinkles look more pronounced.  I personally didn't like the look of a brand new bag with such obvious wrinkles so I will be keeping that in mind during my search.  I've only ever looked at one lambskin though and I didn't see any noticable wrinkles on it so I don't know if it's common for a brand new lambskin.  Also is your turnlock twisted just in the picture it's twisted?.


----------



## leleee17

Tina1010 said:


> I just returned a caviar bag last week that also had many obvious wrinkles brand new.  From what I noticed, and I'm no expert, they all crease/wrinkle but since there is a variation in leather's stiffness & shine, in some bags the wrinkles look more pronounced.  I personally didn't like the look of a brand new bag with such obvious wrinkles so I will be keeping that in mind during my search.  I've only ever looked at one lambskin though and I didn't see any noticable wrinkles on it so I don't know if it's common for a brand new lambskin.  Also is your turnlock twisted just in the picture it's twisted?.


yeah, I haven't seen any NEW lamb skin with this many wrinkles, so I'm still on the fence about it. I have even compared it to Pre-loved versions and they don't have any wrinkles.  It's SO disheartening. Btw, the turnlock is not twisted. I just didn't turn it all the way. Lol! (Good eye!) thanks for your input!


----------



## ittybittyluxy

Hihi! I didn't see a intro thread here so I'm dropping in here to say HI and I've been a collector for a very long time but only recently decided to engage here.


----------



## TPFer2015

EpiFanatic said:


> Do people see Chanel 19s in the wild much?  I’ve only seen it once, and I live in northern CA. I also asked this question in the clubhouse. Thanks!


Not on the streets so far but three - four times on someone else when I was browsing in a Chanel boutique. I am in London. Given it’s usability, I actually expect to seeC19s more often. Why do you ask dear?


----------



## EpiFanatic

TPFer2015 said:


> Not on the streets so far but three - four times on someone else when I was browsing in a Chanel boutique. I am in London. Given it’s usability, I actually expect to seeC19s more often. Why do you ask dear?


Just wondering about it’s popularity IRL outside of TPF. I thought the same as you. I expected it to be more popular.


----------



## Swanky

I see very few Chanel’s in real life and I’m in the Dallas area. I see some fakes and classic flaps mostly when I notice them.


----------



## TPFer2015

Same, see mostly CFs and quite a lot of WOCs actually. Minis on tourists, almost exclusively. I did see someone use a white maxi C19 as a work briefcase once.


----------



## kirayuki29

Hi everyone i just purchase a pearl crush mini and clumsy stupid me pulled the chain too far and now its stuck. Does anyone have any experience with this? Or should i just bring it back to the boutique? Also this is my first time purchasing in a while but the bag i received is the new "cotton" dust bag and honestly I'm very disappointed. Is this truly better than the old one?


----------



## lvchanellvr

I usually don't see Chanel in the wild but today for some reason, I saw a few CFs. I think in total today, I saw 4  black CF with gold hdw, 1 beige clair with gold hdw, Coco handle, C19 black and 2 minis. I guess everyone wanted to carry their Chanel today. It is certainly not the norm to see that many Chanel. Lol.


----------



## goodcrush

TPFer2015 said:


> Same, see mostly CFs and quite a lot of WOCs actually. Minis on tourists, almost exclusively. I did see someone use a white maxi C19 as a work briefcase once.


Oh I wonder why exclusively on tourists only? Do you live in a very touristy area? I suppose it is a great crossbody bag for travel. Fits a good amount and close to the body.


----------



## littlekitty0909

ittybittyluxy said:


> Hihi! I didn't see a intro thread here so I'm dropping in here to say HI and I've been a collector for a very long time but only recently decided to engage here.


Welcome! I’m new here


----------



## TPFer2015

goodcrush said:


> Oh I wonder why exclusively on tourists only? Do you live in a very touristy area? I suppose it is a great crossbody bag for travel. Fits a good amount and close to the body.


Am in London, so quite touristy yep. Started out looking for a mini myself, but I haven’t seen one in boutiques, except a silver square one being offered to someone else and a square grey in Milan. So whenever I see one in the wild I clock it and stare wistfully (with a sprinkle of envy). 
I am not sure why but in my small demographic sample set of observation, there seems to be a particular type of ppl carrying those (maybe not tourists, cld be my mistake), lucky things.


----------



## y2kw

I live in NYC and I've been doing research on buying my first Chanel. Last weekend walking around in Manhattan including Soho, I definitely noticed a lot of Chanel mini flaps, some pearl crush. Some people just wear a Chanel mini square flap to catch the train for the weekend with luggage haha. I feel like now that I notice bags more I also saw someone using a Deuville tote for work. I see tons of Goyard totes in Midtown Manhattan now also.... I really can't tell if they are real or fake.


----------



## Tina1010

I'm heading to New York soon.  Anyone shop there recently? Wondering what to expect at the midtown location..are there lines in the morning? What about at Soho?  Can the midtown location do an inventory check for the Soho location to avoid an unnecessary trip?


----------



## fantajisan

EpiFanatic said:


> Do people see Chanel 19s in the wild much?  I’ve only seen it once, and I live in northern CA. I also asked this question in the clubhouse. Thanks!





corgi204 said:


> Also live in NorCal - only once and it was in a shopping mall.
> 
> I tend to see more Chanel boys, interestingly enough



I do wear mine every now and again in NorCal. It would be funny if I were the one you saw. I think I saw a black one once in Valley Fair. Definitely seeing more classics, boys and WOCs.


----------



## EpiFanatic

fantajisan said:


> I do wear mine every now and again in NorCal. It would be funny if I were the one you saw. I think I saw a black one once in Valley Fair. Definitely seeing more classics, boys and WOCs.


I do shop Valley Fair now and then. And I do see a classic here and there.  Wouldn’t it be serendipitous to bump into a fellow 19 lover?


----------



## niwk_bag21

Quick question (& maybe a silly one ) for you all…

Is it “not safe” to wear a lambskin pearl crush mini for a trip when travel by flight due to possible damage of the bag in a busy airport? 

I think it might be ok, but it’ll be my first trip wearing this bag and I’m a bit nervous (it was always my calfskin Loewe for out-of-state trips).

My destination is quite dry and hot now so no chance of thunderstorms, and it’s a solo trip for me so no kiddo attached 

Thanks for your input! ❤️


----------



## 888Bee

Chanel Purchase Limits.....

My SA just told me that the mini Classic are counted toward the Classic limit of 2 per year now. Supposedly this was since June/July. The boutiques I shop at seem to becoming more and more strict on the purchase limits.

Has anyone come across purchase limits when shopping in the European boutiques? Are they being strict on how many you can purchase? 1 bag and 1 small leather good per month?


----------



## Swanky

niwk_bag21 said:


> Quick question (& maybe a silly one ) for you all…
> 
> Is it “not safe” to wear a lambskin pearl crush mini for a trip when travel by flight due to possible damage of the bag in a busy airport?
> 
> I think it might be ok, but it’ll be my first trip wearing this bag and I’m a bit nervous (it was always my calfskin Loewe for out-of-state trips).
> 
> My destination is quite dry and hot now so no chance of thunderstorms, and it’s a solo trip for me so no kiddo attached
> 
> Thanks for your input! ❤️


Perfectly safe! I carry a grey lamb mini daily!


----------



## 888Bee

niwk_bag21 said:


> Quick question (& maybe a silly one ) for you all…
> 
> Is it “not safe” to wear a lambskin pearl crush mini for a trip when travel by flight due to possible damage of the bag in a busy airport?
> 
> I think it might be ok, but it’ll be my first trip wearing this bag and I’m a bit nervous (it was always my calfskin Loewe for out-of-state trips).
> 
> My destination is quite dry and hot now so no chance of thunderstorms, and it’s a solo trip for me so no kiddo attached
> 
> Thanks for your input! ❤️


With carry on restrictions (2pieces), I carry my mini lambskin classic in its dustbag which sits at the top of larger tote so I can access it easily plus I have a carryon roller board. I take it out just before deplaning and crossbody it.


----------



## niwk_bag21

Swanky said:


> Perfectly safe! I carry a grey lamb mini daily!


Thanks it’s really good to know!


----------



## niwk_bag21

888Bee said:


> With carry on restrictions (2pieces), I carry my mini lambskin classic in its dustbag which sits at the top of larger tote so I can access it easily plus I have a carryon roller board. I take it out just before deplaning and crossbody it.


Thanks that’s a great tip when packing! I’ll get an open-top tote instead then ❤️


----------



## EpiFanatic

888Bee said:


> Chanel Purchase Limits.....
> 
> My SA just told me that the mini Classic are counted toward the Classic limit of 2 per year now. Supposedly this was since June/July. The boutiques I shop at seem to becoming more and more strict on the purchase limits.
> 
> Has anyone come across purchase limits when shopping in the European boutiques? Are they being strict on how many you can purchase? 1 bag and 1 small leather good per month?


My SA in CA told me the exact same thing last month. Minis are classics for the purpose of the annual limit and one bag and one SLG per month. Haven’t been in Europe.


----------



## TPFer2015

Policy in the UK is 60 days per bag and (I think) per SLG too. None in Italy when I was there last month, saw ppl buying multiple bags per ticket.


----------



## 888Bee

TPFer2015 said:


> Policy in the UK is 60 days per bag and (I think) per SLG too. None in Italy when I was there last month, saw ppl buying multiple bags per ticket.


wow, 60 days per bag...


----------



## TPFer2015

Yep. Tbh, I dont know whats the latest if there are additional limits on classics (so like the 2 per year that some ladies mentioned). The one bag every 60 days rule here counts towards any type of bag.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think I’m addicted to small curvy pouches. I can’t barely fit anything in them but I will see one in a new color  and my heart skips a beat and I’m like obsessed. I think what will I possibly do with one more of these tiny little pouches??? But I think about it till I buy it. I love it when I get it.


----------



## Lily_Pu

Hi


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, I’m wondering if anyone could help! I’m looking to buy a Chanel grocery flap bag. Does anyone have any advice or information about it? I can’t afford a classic flap, I thought this might be a good entryway but want to be able to resell easily! I’m looking at a black one!


----------



## hjooen

Hi all~ New to here. Just want to know any technique to buy the bag you want for a first-time consumer~


----------



## topglamchic

hjooen said:


> Hi all~ New to here. Just want to know any technique to buy the bag you want for a first-time consumer~


Chanel loves new customers!  I would just walk in and talk to a sales associate.  They will be happy to show you around.  Welcome!


----------



## Swanky

hjooen said:


> Hi all~ New to here. Just want to know any technique to buy the bag you want for a first-time consumer~



You’ll be able to buy anything in stock. If you know what you want and it’s not, ask about being called when it is. 

I’ve never had a bad experience in any of the boutiques I’ve visited. Just be friendly, try lots on!


----------



## ant23

Hi all  ,
I am going to Paris soon and I have an appointment with Chanel to look into a medium CF (hopefully).
I want some perspective and opinions on whether to/not-to buy one as I am baffled with the whole influx of quality issues conversations and videos going around.  I already own a beautiful pandemic born navy Lamb C19 (20K) that has 0 issues..so I need more input to make up my mind..

Thanks!


----------



## famouslyme

Would love to know everyone’s thoughts on this. I’m bringing in my bag for repair - should I include the dustbag as well?
Do people usually send the bags for repair together with dust bags? I’m just afraid that without the dustbag, the bag will not be protected but I’ve also had instances (from another designer brand) where I sent the item & dustbag and the dustbag came bag dirty and completely different size.


----------



## mavalos

famouslyme said:


> Would love to know everyone’s thoughts on this. I’m bringing in my bag for repair - should I include the dustbag as well?
> Do people usually send the bags for repair together with dust bags? I’m just afraid that without the dustbag, the bag will not be protected but I’ve also had instances (from another designer brand) where I sent the item & dustbag and the dustbag came bag dirty and completely different size.


I dropped off couple of Chanel bags at Purse Rehab couple of weeks ago and they did not take anything no dust bag or box..just the bag. She told me once done they put in their own dust bag.


----------



## Swanky

ant23 said:


> Hi all  ,
> I am going to Paris soon and I have an appointment with Chanel to look into a medium CF (hopefully).
> I want some perspective and opinions on whether to/not-to buy one as I am baffled with the whole influx of quality issues conversations and videos going around.  I already own a beautiful pandemic born navy Lamb C19 (20K) that has 0 issues..so I need more input to make up my mind..
> 
> Thanks!



Take what you read with a grain of salt imo. I’ve been buying for 20 years, have purchased 5 bags in past 3 months and have zero quality issues! 
If there’s a bag you want, go see it and look it over!


----------



## hellopatricia

Is the Chanel flat card holder in the camelia pattern readily available in stores usually? Or is it a once in a while seasonal piece?


----------



## purselover__

Hi everyone, sharing the experience I had today at the stand alone boutique in Amsterdam, long story short:

I had to cue for around 30 min, which I thought "it was ok" even under a light rain, because I saw the bag I was looking for inside the boutique (they had 2 from the exact same model/color/size).

From time to time an sa was going outside with a tablet to ask everyone that was in line for their first and last name, and which country they were from. I thought it was weird because I never saw this happening, but I answered. 

When I was inside the boutique everyone else was a turist/not local client, like myself, and coincidence or not, not the standard client profile that the brand has as an ideal. No one was able to purchase anything, the sa´s were telling all of us that ALL the bags on display inside the store (including on the visible shelfs) were not available to purchase. I know that products on the window and manequins can´t be purchased, but the ones on the shelfs display? Never heard of that, someone already heard that?

I heard the other customers asking for shoes, all types of bag, small leather goods, and the answer was always that they don´t have it. Summing up, nothing that we could or couldn´t see was available for us to purchase. A group of customers had the same mother language than mine, so I understood when they were talking among themselves and saying that they knew this was BS, that they already bought bags from the brand recently and could tell this was not the usual.

When the sa told me nothing was available to purchase, but that I could try it on, I asked them so what was available to purchase, that it must have something on the store (it´s not a museum, right?). He asked me what and from which collection I was looking for.

At that point it was more than clear from me what was happening, I never had this treatment on my local boutique or even in the boutiques in Paris, I was in shock and didn´t answered. Then they started to walk towards one of these closets they have on the boutiques and opened the door, but I couldn´t see much of the bags because they were on the dust bags, only the edges.

So I saw and asked for a 19 and they also took another model that I didn´t recognize, both were from very old collections and not the style I was looking for, so I left the boutique.

Also coincidence or not, while waiting to enter the boutique two clients that had the profile that the brand aims for left the boutique with shopping bags, so they managed to find something that was available to purchase.


----------



## Sinsi

mmeira said:


> Hi everyone, sharing the experience I had today at the stand alone boutique in Amsterdam, long story short:
> 
> I had to cue for around 30 min, which I thought "it was ok" even under a light rain, because I saw the bag I was looking for inside the boutique (they had 2 from the exact same model/color/size).
> 
> From time to time an sa was going outside with a tablet to ask everyone that was in line for their first and last name, and which country they were from. I thought it was weird because I never saw this happening, but I answered.
> 
> When I was inside the boutique everyone else was a turist/not local client, like myself, and coincidence or not, not the standard client profile that the brand has as an ideal. No one was able to purchase anything, the sa´s were telling all of us that ALL the bags on display inside the store (including on the visible shelfs) were not available to purchase. I know that products on the window and manequins can´t be purchased, but the ones on the shelfs display? Never heard of that, someone already heard that?
> 
> I heard the other customers asking for shoes, all types of bag, small leather goods, and the answer was always that they don´t have it. Summing up, nothing that we could or couldn´t see was available for us to purchase. A group of customers had the same mother language than mine, so I understood when they were talking among themselves and saying that they knew this was BS, that they already bought bags from the brand recently and could tell this was not the usual.
> 
> When the sa told me nothing was available to purchase, but that I could try it on, I asked them so what was available to purchase, that it must have something on the store (it´s not a museum, right?). He asked me what and from which collection I was looking for.
> 
> At that point it was more than clear from me what was happening, I never had this treatment on my local boutique or even in the boutiques in Paris, I was in shock and didn´t answered. Then they started to walk towards one of these closets they have on the boutiques and opened the door, but I couldn´t see much of the bags because they were on the dust bags, only the edges.
> 
> So I saw and asked for a 19 and they also took another model that I didn´t recognize, both were from very old collections and not the style I was looking for, so I left the boutique.
> 
> Also coincidence or not, while waiting to enter the boutique two clients that had the profile that the brand aims for left the boutique with shopping bags, so they managed to find something that was available to purchase.


This is will be interesting how will they treat expats I wonder ‍♀️


----------



## noirapple

mmeira said:


> Hi everyone, sharing the experience I had today at the stand alone boutique in Amsterdam, long story short:
> 
> I had to cue for around 30 min, which I thought "it was ok" even under a light rain, because I saw the bag I was looking for inside the boutique (they had 2 from the exact same model/color/size).
> 
> From time to time an sa was going outside with a tablet to ask everyone that was in line for their first and last name, and which country they were from. I thought it was weird because I never saw this happening, but I answered.
> 
> When I was inside the boutique everyone else was a turist/not local client, like myself, and coincidence or not, not the standard client profile that the brand has as an ideal. No one was able to purchase anything, the sa´s were telling all of us that ALL the bags on display inside the store (including on the visible shelfs) were not available to purchase. I know that products on the window and manequins can´t be purchased, but the ones on the shelfs display? Never heard of that, someone already heard that?
> 
> I heard the other customers asking for shoes, all types of bag, small leather goods, and the answer was always that they don´t have it. Summing up, nothing that we could or couldn´t see was available for us to purchase. A group of customers had the same mother language than mine, so I understood when they were talking among themselves and saying that they knew this was BS, that they already bought bags from the brand recently and could tell this was not the usual.
> 
> When the sa told me nothing was available to purchase, but that I could try it on, I asked them so what was available to purchase, that it must have something on the store (it´s not a museum, right?). He asked me what and from which collection I was looking for.
> 
> At that point it was more than clear from me what was happening, I never had this treatment on my local boutique or even in the boutiques in Paris, I was in shock and didn´t answered. Then they started to walk towards one of these closets they have on the boutiques and opened the door, but I couldn´t see much of the bags because they were on the dust bags, only the edges.
> 
> So I saw and asked for a 19 and they also took another model that I didn´t recognize, both were from very old collections and not the style I was looking for, so I left the boutique.
> 
> Also coincidence or not, while waiting to enter the boutique two clients that had the profile that the brand aims for left the boutique with shopping bags, so they managed to find something that was available to purchase.


Huh… interesting.
What a disappointing experience!


----------



## minty_fresh

Is this thread still active?


----------



## Swanky

minty_fresh said:


> Is this thread still active?



Well, clearly lol
If you look at posts, there’s clearly recent and current discussion


----------



## nihongirl123

hello i'm finally able to visit milan after so long (covid restrictions and all) may i ask if anyone has whatsapp contact of their SA in milan chanel?? i would really like to make an appt and i lost all my precovid contacts, please dm me!! appreciate it


----------



## Jneumann1

waimanalo18 said:


> Hello everyone! Is there a thread where people share which pieces are available at their SA’s store? Im searching for a specific bag thank you


I am wondering the same!


----------



## Jneumann1

littlekitty0909 said:


> Welcome! I’m new here


Hello
Im new as well!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Jneumann1 said:


> I am wondering the same!


The stock thread was moved to Chanel Shopping subforum. It's on the right side of the main Chanel page. Here's the most recent page....






						Chanel Boutique/Store stock updates - No questions/comments - READ 1st POST!
					

This thread is for posting updates on Boutique and Store stock only.  You MUST post the location of the items (i.e. Saks, etc.), and please try to include photo and price to prevent questions and repetitive PMs. No commentary please, it will be deleted.  If you wish to request SA information...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Swanky

The stock thread has always been in Chanel Shopping forum, it’s a wonderful resource!


----------



## fashundiary

Hi 
Does anyone know if Chanel made mini rectangular in lamb shiny Gold hardware with the new chip? Or is this fake? :/


----------



## jh197

Hi all,

Unsure if this is the best thread to ask, but I am super new here so hoping for direction if not!
Due to the enthusiasm from my wife over time, I have become extremely interested in high end handbags, however I am finding it really hard to know where to start in terms of building a knowledge base (starting with Chanel).

There seems to be so many variables that determine the price/demand for a bag. Is there a noob thread or guide to building up knowledge of all of these variables? I.e. model, year, hardware, material, overall popularity/hype etc.
Right now, I find a bag that is priced at $XXXX and yet I see a similar looking bag priced for 50% Less or 5x the amount. I can't really isolate the reasons for this as there isn't a list of differences and usually we are given generic information + photos.


I want to eventually reach a point where I can look at a bag and some details & be able to quickly identify it relative to other bags.
Where do I begin?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Swathi

Hi all,
I am new here, and I am wondering - I live in Arkansas, i recently traveled to NYC and was able to buy a seasonal flap from BG (I paid in the store, and they shipped it to my home address out of state). I now have the SA's card. I am wondering how hard it will be to phone order or purchase bags from this SA via texting. I know people do it that way from the threads here, and I have bags I am interested in, in the upcoming seasons. I do not have a huge purchase history, if buying while traveling is easier than remote orders I would time by trips as such


----------



## winteryingying

Hi all,
I am new here and from Hong Kong. 
I recently wanted to purchase my first Chanel bag and I have several items (all in black color) in mind:
- small cf with GHW
- medium coco handle
- mini flap with or without handle
- square flap

I have checked several boutiques in the past few weeks and couldn't see the above items. I heard in the local forum that these are hot items and are only available to VIP customers. I am pretty shocked and wonder if I should find these items in the pre-loved market instead. But it is quite easy to get fake items in the pre-loved market in Hong Kong.

BTW, in case you are interested, in HK, there is not yet a restriction for buying two classic bags per year

I wonder if these items are also difficult to buy in your country.


----------



## PurseCloset

winteryingying said:


> Hi all,
> I am new here and from Hong Kong.
> I recently wanted to purchase my first Chanel bag and I have several items (all in black color) in mind:
> - small cf with GHW
> - medium coco handle
> - mini flap with or without handle
> - square flap
> 
> I have checked several boutiques in the past few weeks and couldn't see the above items. I heard in the local forum that these are hot items and are only available to VIP customers. I am pretty shocked and wonder if I should find these items in the pre-loved market instead. But it is quite easy to get fake items in the pre-loved market in Hong Kong.
> 
> BTW, in case you are interested, in HK, there is not yet a restriction for buying two classic bags per year
> 
> I wonder if these items are also difficult to buy in your country.


Hello Ying Ying,

Welcome to your first foray in Chanel. i remember not too long ago , actually just this year March i also embarked on my first dip in designer bags (up till now, the closest I got was Coach, Fossil -very good quality leather and designs too)  and hearing Chanel mostly from others, I decided to start collecting the first iconic bag of this house brand to celebrate my achievement in my career .
Similar to you I was non the wiser . Naively, I thought I could simply pick up a classic double black flap from the Singapore boutique off the shelves just by walking in.   Boy ! was i wrong and completely rebuffed by the entire episode . I was firstly informed at the start of a  terribly long queue that there is no more classic flaps but only reissues left.

Nonetheless I thought i should still see through the process since i was already in a queue. When it got to my turn into the boutique i was introduced to a less than enthusiatic SA (prolly i wasn't dressed for the part too and carrying an "ahem"  rather economical but very very very very very good quality leather bag that saw and withstood the test of rain, sunshine and time ) whose negative answer to me was mostly, "no" , "no more stock", "dont know" . I asked if I could leave a deposit or even full payment to be on the wait list, the straight answer was "no" "there is no such thing". I asked for a phone number and to be wait listed and i wasnt given any number. Half heartedly  the SA took out his book and put in my contact to wait list.  Wthin 5 minutes, i was shown the door , clearly i wasnt their preferred profile of "clientele" and I never heard from this SA ever again.

Undettered, I went to another Chanel branch and took the pains to dress up more "ahem" appropriately and asked about the same thing. The experience was much better at this branch as luck would have it a very friendly SA of the jewelry section managed to enagage us (even though I didnt buy anything from her) and she even hook me up to the SA bag section and managed to procure a black classic flap in another months time.

Overall, i would say, one need to be patient and the black classic double flap would be invariably made available most of the time . Just make sure you engage an SA who is willingly to waitlist you and usually a good sign would be when the SA shares his/her mobile contact with u. I eventually went on to secure another SA contact who helped me to secure other classic bag. However most of the time, for the more popular colours like pink or models like coco handle, i would approach resellers . Since then, I have collected a sizeable number of Chanel bags mostly from resellers .

i was thinking of going unto the orange route but after studying the designs, aethestics and craftsmanship I think relatively Chanel still trumps in these department of beauty, versatility, craftsmanship , detail, lightweight ness (hence very carriable) and a large repertoire of variety fpr different occasion (despite all being said about the recent quality being compromised at the back of rising chanel prices especially- one just need to be more careful to QC the bags at the boutique and definitely do lots lots and lots of research and comparison)  and the brand definitely holds resale value well.
All the best in your quest of the bag of your dreams


----------



## winteryingying

PurseCloset said:


> Hello Ying Ying,
> 
> Welcome to your first foray in Chanel. i remember not too long ago , actually just this year March i also embarked on my first dip in designer bags (up till now, the closest I got was Coach, Fossil -very good quality leather and designs too)  and hearing Chanel mostly from others, I decided to start collecting the first iconic bag of this house brand to celebrate my achievement in my career .
> Similar to you I was non the wiser . Naively, I thought I could simply pick up a classic double black flap from the Singapore boutique off the shelves just by walking in.   Boy ! was i wrong and completely rebuffed by the entire episode . I was firstly informed at the start of a  terribly long queue that there is no more classic flaps but only reissues left.
> 
> Nonetheless I thought i should still see through the process since i was already in a queue. When it got to my turn into the boutique i was introduced to a less than enthusiatic SA (prolly i wasn't dressed for the part too and carrying an "ahem"  rather economical but very very very very very good quality leather bag that saw and withstood the test of rain, sunshine and time ) whose negative answer to me was mostly, "no" , "no more stock", "dont know" . I asked if I could leave a deposit or even full payment to be on the wait list, the straight answer was "no" "there is no such thing". I asked for a phone number and to be wait listed and i wasnt given any number. Half heartedly  the SA took out his book and put in my contact to wait list.  Wthin 5 minutes, i was shown the door , clearly i wasnt their preferred profile of "clientele" and I never heard from this SA ever again.
> 
> Undettered, I went to another Chanel branch and took the pains to dress up more "ahem" appropriately and asked about the same thing. The experience was much better at this branch as luck would have it a very friendly SA of the jewelry section managed to enagage us (even though I didnt buy anything from her) and she even hook me up to the SA bag section and managed to procure a black classic flap in another months time.
> 
> Overall, i would say, one need to be patient and the black classic double flap would be invariably made available most of the time . Just make sure you engage an SA who is willingly to waitlist you and usually a good sign would be when the SA shares his/her mobile contact with u. I eventually went on to secure another SA contact who helped me to secure other classic bag. However most of the time, for the more popular colours like pink or models like coco handle, i would approach resellers . Since then, I have collected a sizeable number of Chanel bags mostly from resellers .
> 
> i was thinking of going unto the orange route but after studying the designs, aethestics and craftsmanship I think relatively Chanel still trumps in these department of beauty, versatility, craftsmanship , detail, lightweight ness (hence very carriable) and a large repertoire of variety fpr different occasion (despite all being said about the recent quality being compromised at the back of rising chanel prices especially- one just need to be more careful to QC the bags at the boutique and definitely do lots lots and lots of research and comparison)  and the brand definitely holds resale value well.
> All the best in your quest of the bag of your dreams


Hi dear,

Thanks much for sharing your experience here )
I started my designer bags journey to celebrate my career accomplishment too! 

Like you, I am also interested in Hermes bags though I was taken aback by the quota system. So I turned to Chanel and thought that the route would be easier naively lol, but I was pretty surprised by the low quality of service in the Chanel boutiques and SA I have met. Hope that I will have a better experience by dressing up more appropriately.

Yeah, I am thinking of getting the popular items from resellers as well, but there are difficulties in getting a reliable reseller in Hong Kong. I heard that plenty of resellers sold infringing items.

Thanks for your advice and generous sharing  _ I seldom write in forums and didn't expect anyone to reply to me. _Your generous sharing makes _my heart feel warm. _


----------



## futiledalliance

I’m a bit confused. Are waitlists still operating for classic flaps? I am in the US, and told that for CFs there is no longer a waitlist.


----------



## winteryingying

futiledalliance said:


> I’m a bit confused. Are waitlists still operating for classic flaps? I am in the US, and told that for CFs there is no longer a waitlist.



Hi, it is not difficult to get a classic flap in HK if you are fine with lamb skin and SHW. not sure about US situation.


----------



## lulu212121

Swathi said:


> Hi all,
> I am new here, and I am wondering - I live in Arkansas, i recently traveled to NYC and was able to buy a seasonal flap from BG (I paid in the store, and they shipped it to my home address out of state). I now have the SA's card. I am wondering how hard it will be to phone order or purchase bags from this SA via texting. I know people do it that way from the threads here, and I have bags I am interested in, in the upcoming seasons. I do not have a huge purchase history, if buying while traveling is easier than remote orders I would time by trips as such


That's hard to say. You will need to text your SA and ask. I'm not sure where you are in Arkansas, but Dallas or New Orleans Saks (not sure if it's still sells Chanel) are closer than NY.


----------



## phoebeyou00

why is it so hard to find a good sa


----------



## Tina1010

Swathi said:


> Hi all,
> I am new here, and I am wondering - I live in Arkansas, i recently traveled to NYC and was able to buy a seasonal flap from BG (I paid in the store, and they shipped it to my home address out of state). I now have the SA's card. I am wondering how hard it will be to phone order or purchase bags from this SA via texting. I know people do it that way from the threads here, and I have bags I am interested in, in the upcoming seasons. I do not have a huge purchase history, if buying while traveling is easier than remote orders I would time by trips as such


Yes BG should ship it to you.  Ask your SA about it.


----------



## Tina1010

futiledalliance said:


> I’m a bit confused. Are waitlists still operating for classic flaps? I am in the US, and told that for CFs there is no longer a waitlist.


There aren't any wait lists ... You'll just have to work with an SA.  They also don't hold bags for anyone so sometimes they allow a phone order to be picked up in person.  Just depends on the location or SA.


----------



## shermes

Hi Guys,

I use PF more for Hermes platform and discussions. However, I will be going to Paris next month and will be looking at Chanel swimwear as well as the deauville tote. If there is a Chanel Paris forum please could you point me to the right direction?

Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

shermes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I use PF more for Hermes platform and discussions. However, I will be going to Paris next month and will be looking at Chanel swimwear as well as the deauville tote. If there is a Chanel Paris forum please could you point me to the right direction?
> 
> Thank you!



If you search in Chanel Shopping there's a Paris thread.


----------



## hhyliu

Hi all, I just got a 19a coco handle from a local reputable consignment store, the bag is in almost brand new condition with the sticker still on the lock.  I have been looking for this particular colour combo and unfortunately waited for a whole year and doesn't seem like Chanel is making it again anytime soon, hence I went through consignment store for the first time.  I'm not too too familiar with Chanel (this is only my 3rd bag and first with all aged gold hardware).  Could someone please tell me their experience with aged/brush gold hardware on Chanel and please let me know if this is normal?  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## PurseCloset

hhyliu said:


> Hi all, I just got a 19a coco handle from a local reputable consignment store, the bag is in almost brand new condition with the sticker still on the lock.  I have been looking for this particular colour combo and unfortunately waited for a whole year and doesn't seem like Chanel is making it again anytime soon, hence I went through consignment store for the first time.  I'm not too too familiar with Chanel (this is only my 3rd bag and first with all aged gold hardware).  Could someone please tell me their experience with aged/brush gold hardware on Chanel and please let me know if this is normal?  Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5612707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612708


That discolouration on the brushgold hardware which looks almost like paint peeling off (and bordering on rusting?) certainly dont look normal for this type of gold.
Is the date of this bag (check the receipt from Chanel) purchased within 5 years from April 2021? An alternative to the receipt in case you dont have any, is to see if the bag is microchipped (there is a metal plate inside the bag) coz bags purchased after April 2021 comes with metal chip.

Bags purchased after April 2021 will have their hardware under 5 years warranty so you can bring in to any Chanel Boutique to have the hardware checked and likely replaced


----------



## hhyliu

PurseCloset said:


> That discolouration on the brushgold hardware which looks almost like paint peeling off (and bordering on rusting?) certainly dont look normal for this type of gold.
> Is the date of this bag (check the receipt from Chanel) purchased within 5 years from April 2021? An alternative to the receipt in case you dont have any, is to see if the bag is microchipped (there is a metal plate inside the bag) coz bags purchased after April 2021 comes with metal chip.
> 
> Bags purchased after April 2021 will have their hardware under 5 years warranty so you can bring in to any Chanel Boutique to have the hardware checked and likely replaced


Thank you so much for your reply. The bag was purchased in Jun 2019


----------



## elation

Went to purchase my first Chanel in boutique and was presented with these pieces! What would you have picked? Sooo hard to choose from:

- Mini chevron So Black 2.55 reissue
- Small flap black lamb with sliding chain
- Small black lamb skin 19
- Small black caviar coco handle 
- Medium caviar classic flap
- Seasonal grey mini and small flap


----------



## serendipity22

hello everyone,
I've been looking around for a chevron flap bag and came across one. However, am a little concerned over the wear on the chains. would anyone have advise on experience on this  and /or it should be cleaned/repaired

thank you so much!


----------



## PurseCloset

hhyliu said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. The bag was purchased in Jun 2019


can try if the boutique will help look into it. Understand that boutiques in some location does servicing for a fee


elation said:


> Went to purchase my first Chanel in boutique and was presented with these pieces! What would you have picked? Sooo hard to choose from:
> 
> - Mini chevron So Black 2.55 reissue
> - Small flap black lamb with sliding chain
> - Small black lamb skin 19
> - Small black caviar coco handle
> - Medium caviar classic flap
> - Seasonal grey mini and small flap
> 
> View attachment 5613721


Wow!!! Whereabouts is this? U r very very very lucky to be presented with almost half of Chanel's classic designs there. If I m just started on my Chanel collection, I will pick the classic caviar medium black, the black Chanel 19 and the Coco handle


----------



## elation

PurseCloset said:


> can try if the boutique will help look into it. Understand that boutiques in some location does servicing for a fee
> 
> Wow!!! Whereabouts is this? U r very very very lucky to be presented with almost half of Chanel's classic designs there. If I m just started on my Chanel collection, I will pick the classic caviar medium black, the black Chanel 19 and the Coco handle


In Toronto Canada! It was an anniversary gift so my husband arrived first, where he was presented with these and sent me pictures.  So very very lucky, I know!  I would have loved the medium black caviar classic flap, but it was little outside the budget right now. So for me, it came down to the mini chevron reissue, the small 19, and the small coco handle.  Ultimately, my adoration for the interlocking Cs, black leather and ghw, and desire for caviar leather led me to the small coco handle and I love it!


----------



## hhyliu

elation said:


> In Toronto Canada! It was an anniversary gift so my husband arrived first, where he was presented with these and sent me pictures.  So very very lucky, I know!  I would have loved the medium black caviar classic flap, but it was little outside the budget right now. So for me, it came down to the mini chevron reissue, the small 19, and the small coco handle.  Ultimately, my adoration for the interlocking Cs, black leather and ghw, and desire for caviar leather led me to the small coco handle and I love it!


Both small coco handle and small 19 are stunning  Congrats


----------



## niwk_bag21

I was offered white pearl crush square minis by two different SAs in two different cities here in US and one black square mini with the updated pearl crush from a personal shopper based in Europe.

For me it looks like there are still some bags from 22C, 22A, and 22B going into individual boutiques, so does it mean I might still have chance to get a bag in my dream color from 22B at this time of the year?

Hopefully someone knows how Chanel stocking system works could share some insights with me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## sheld770

Thoughts please!
I went in for one but came out with two! I couldn't resist both the colours, the Small top handle is a soft caramel chocolate, and the classic flap is a* metallic beige* which I haven't seen before, they received only one piece in the UAE. I wonder if they released more in Europe? I cannot see the same color on their website or find it anywhere.  I hope its not too light and I made the right decision!


----------



## redwings

winteryingying said:


> Hi all,
> I am new here and from Hong Kong.
> I recently wanted to purchase my first Chanel bag and I have several items (all in black color) in mind:
> - small cf with GHW
> - medium coco handle
> - mini flap with or without handle
> - square flap
> 
> I have checked several boutiques in the past few weeks and couldn't see the above items. I heard in the local forum that these are hot items and are only available to VIP customers. I am pretty shocked and wonder if I should find these items in the pre-loved market instead. But it is quite easy to get fake items in the pre-loved market in Hong Kong.
> 
> BTW, in case you are interested, in HK, there is not yet a restriction for buying two classic bags per year
> 
> I wonder if these items are also difficult to buy in your country.


For the medium coco handle, yes usually reserved for VIC and they can also call stock from the region for VICs apparently from what the SA said.

If you have friends who are VICs (very important client) in Chanel Hong Kong, go with them.
My friend who is a VIC (heavy Chanel purchaser of clothes,bags, shoes), went with me and introduced me to her SA and they pulled out the hidden stock from the back room for her when she asked for me. That’s how I purchased my coco handle (only one in HK then - black caviar, ruthenium hardware) and a limited Ed. flap bag in 2019.

(VIC friend tactic also worked on Hermes in HK - that’s how I pulled a Kelly)


----------



## chengytll2020

Hi all, I am new here and I am in us. I was told the US stores will not get leather 22k bags, only tweed available. So disappointing


----------



## xorubyred

sheld770 said:


> Thoughts please!
> I went in for one but came out with two! I couldn't resist both the colours, the Small top handle is a soft caramel chocolate, and the classic flap is a* metallic beige* which I haven't seen before, they received only one piece in the UAE. I wonder if they released more in Europe? I cannot see the same color on their website or find it anywhere.  I hope its not too light and I made the right decision!
> 
> View attachment 5616658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616660


The metallic beige is absolutely gorgeous! So unique and beautiful. I wouldn't have been able to resist either!


----------



## bacnett

I really want a reissue 226 as an everyday bag and I’m wondering if anyone has experience with the size and weight. I typically use those cloth reusable totes that I throw all my things in because it’s so easy and lightweight. I don’t want to spend thousands on something I may not use everyday…


----------



## bagandcat

Does the outer pocket of the classic long flap wallet fit a phone? I've Samsung 21 atm.
I don’t want to have my phone inside my wallet when I'm pay and I want to be able to close my wallet without the phone inside.

Is the black calfskin more durable or is it the same with other colors as red etc?


----------



## xixicc89

Hi Ladies! This might be a stupid question as I'm not familiar with the pre-loved market. But I recently bought a 2018 dated Chanel bag from Sotheby's. It's literally my dream bag and I've been looking for it for a while, but most of the ones I saw are not in condition I want. But this one I just bought looks like new and never used! Although it only comes with the authenticity card and nothing else. I just received the bag and it looks perfect. But then I'm just really curious why would anyone buy a popular Chanel bag and let it sit for all these years and sell it without ever using it? It just baffles me and makes me wonder if I should find someone to take a look at the bag? I also saw another bag I really like labeled as in new and never worn condition, and that one is from 2015...I guess my question is, when you see bags like that, should we be more careful and dubious, even if they're listed on trustworthy sites? Any thoughts are appreciated!!!


----------



## Le Roy

xixicc89 said:


> Hi Ladies! This might be a stupid question as I'm not familiar with the pre-loved market. But I recently bought a 2018 dated Chanel bag from Sotheby's. It's literally my dream bag and I've been looking for it for a while, but most of the ones I saw are not in condition I want. But this one I just bought looks like new and never used! Although it only comes with the authenticity card and nothing else. I just received the bag and it looks perfect. But then I'm just really curious why would anyone buy a popular Chanel bag and let it sit for all these years and sell it without ever using it? It just baffles me and makes me wonder if I should find someone to take a look at the bag? I also saw another bag I really like labeled as in new and never worn condition, and that one is from 2015...I guess my question is, when you see bags like that, should we be more careful and dubious, even if they're listed on trustworthy sites? Any thoughts are appreciated!!!


I can only speak for me personally regarding buying a coveted bag and using it very limited. I have bags in excellent condition as far back as the 80’s and like most other tpf’ers take great care of our bags. Also, way back then I never thought to keep boxes, tags, write down the name/descriptions of all my bags.
That being said, I’m definitely not an expert in authentication. Research your bag and look at the reseller. If they’re a credible site, their reviews etc. And go with your gut. It’s always a 50//50 when buying pre-loved. Look for resellers/sites that offer returns.  Good luck and Happy hunting!


----------



## bacnett

I


----------



## xixicc89

Le Roy said:


> I can only speak for me personally regarding buying a coveted bag and using it very limited. I have bags in excellent condition as far back as the 80’s and like most other tpf’ers take great care of our bags. Also, way back then I never thought to keep boxes, tags, write down the name/descriptions of all my bags.
> That being said, I’m definitely not an expert in authentication. Research your bag and look at the reseller. If they’re a credible site, their reviews etc. And go with your gut. It’s always a 50//50 when buying pre-loved. Look for resellers/sites that offer returns.  Good luck and Happy hunting!


Thank you so much for sharing! I guess I'm just paranoid cause it's a backpack with no sign of wear so almost too good to be true lol


----------



## PurseCloset

xixicc89 said:


> Hi Ladies! This might be a stupid question as I'm not familiar with the pre-loved market. But I recently bought a 2018 dated Chanel bag from Sotheby's. It's literally my dream bag and I've been looking for it for a while, but most of the ones I saw are not in condition I want. But this one I just bought looks like new and never used! Although it only comes with the authenticity card and nothing else. I just received the bag and it looks perfect. But then I'm just really curious why would anyone buy a popular Chanel bag and let it sit for all these years and sell it without ever using it? It just baffles me and makes me wonder if I should find someone to take a look at the bag? I also saw another bag I really like labeled as in new and never worn condition, and that one is from 2015...I guess my question is, when you see bags like that, should we be more careful and dubious, even if they're listed on trustworthy sites? Any thoughts are appreciated!!!


I think you can bring your bag for either Zeko or Entruphy Authentification 
There are such authentication services by some resellers for a small fee. Check them out

If it's Sotheby a rather reputable company,  likelyhood of them selling fakes are low (i m assuming). I am pretty certain that their in house expertise should be able to authenticate these bags before putting them up for sale

Nonetheless, if you are uncertain, you can still bring your bag for Zeko or Entruphy authentification and I m also certain should the bags turn out to be fake ( really touch wood), Sotheby would be obliged to refund you









						Home - Entrupy
					

Scalable AI-powered solutions for product verification—anytime, anywhere Secure inventory, protect supply chains and add trust to transactions at retail and resale Learn More Get Started Entrupy Solutions Authentication Entrupy’s product authentication solutions protect businesses, buyers and...




					www.entrupy.com
				











						Zeko's Authentication
					

Chanel bag authentication and appraisal



					zekosauthentication.com
				





On the part about bags being kept pristine, i do baby these expensive bags, Some of them i havent even worn them after purchase and they are just sitting in my boxes to be admired now and then


----------



## xixicc89

PurseCloset said:


> I think you can bring your bag for either Zeko or Entruphy Authentification
> There are such authentication services by some resellers for a small fee. Check them out
> 
> If it's Sotheby a rather reputable company,  likelyhood of them selling fakes are low (i m assuming). I am pretty certain that their in house expertise should be able to authenticate these bags before putting them up for sale
> 
> Nonetheless, if you are uncertain, you can still bring your bag for Zeko or Entruphy authentification and I m also certain should the bags turn out to be fake ( really touch wood), Sotheby would be obliged to refund you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Entrupy
> 
> 
> Scalable AI-powered solutions for product verification—anytime, anywhere Secure inventory, protect supply chains and add trust to transactions at retail and resale Learn More Get Started Entrupy Solutions Authentication Entrupy’s product authentication solutions protect businesses, buyers and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entrupy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeko's Authentication
> 
> 
> Chanel bag authentication and appraisal
> 
> 
> 
> zekosauthentication.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the part about bags being kept pristine, i do baby these expensive bags, Some of them i havent even worn them after purchase and they are just sitting in my boxes to be admired now and then


Wow that's good to know! It comes with their in house authenticity guarantee and it's final sale so...But I guess many people do buy bags and never use them for their own reasons. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Mugen

Hello hello, does anyone happen to know if the 21C light pink came with a serial number or a microchip?


----------



## PurseCloset

Mugen said:


> Hello hello, does anyone happen to know if the 21C light pink came with a serial number or a microchip?


I know that since April 2021, Chanel introduced their Chanel 5 years warranty service ( covers mostly hardware of the bag) and that's when they started the microchipping of the bags. 
21 C is the cruise collection which Chanel launches in Dec of 2020  onwards so likely these bags only come with the hologram cards n not microchips. The bag serial number should be the 31XXX...series


----------



## Mugen

PurseCloset said:


> I know that since April 2021, Chanel introduced their Chanel 5 years warranty service ( covers mostly hardware of the bag) and that's when they started the microchipping of the bags.
> 21 C is the cruise collection which Chanel launches in Dec of 2020  onwards so likely these bags only come with the hologram cards n not microchips. The bag serial number should be the 31XXX...series


Thank you so much! I figured, just have to confirm!


----------



## PurseCloset

In case anyone wondering when the launch is for chanel's 6 seasons in a year. Credit goes to Instag : @Songsenkei2.0


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey everyone! I wanted to share with you my first chanel! as prices increases and so will also the preowned ones, I found this beauty (so unexpected!)
I got it from Collectors Square. It was 1.890 EUR which I felt like was a "bargain" for the prices nowadays (feel free to correct me).

Here it is, my CHANEL WOC Boy silver hardware


----------



## jeninhermes

Does anyone know if Chanel are planning to offer iPhone 14 accessories? My SA wasn't sure. TIA!


----------



## ll1ng

chanelinchicago said:


> I can share contact info for my SA if you're interested. I'm in Chicago but they can ship it to you. Thanks to my SA, my friend and I were able to get our dream classic flaps last month even during the busy holiday season. Can you send me a PM? I can't send a PM because I'm a new member here.


Hi,

I am looking for Chanel SA in Chicago.
Is it possible to share your SA with me?


----------



## Purse lover 008

Hello ladies, is there any SA recommendation for South Coast Plaza in S. California? Thank you


----------



## JTC17

Hello. I’m not sure if this a stupid question. I’m looking into buying my first Chanel. I’m super interested in buying this bag. It’s the wallet on chain AP3043. How likely are seasonal bags available. I’m based in the uk. If anyone can give me some direction or tips. I would be very thankful. ❤️



			https://www.chanel.com/gb/fashion/p/AP3043B0930094305/wallet-on-chain-lambskin/


----------



## umamanikam

JTC17 said:


> Hello. I’m not sure if this a stupid question. I’m looking into buying my first Chanel. I’m super interested in buying this bag. It’s the wallet on chain AP3043. How likely are seasonal bags available. I’m based in the uk. If anyone can give me some direction or tips. I would be very thankful. ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/gb/fashion/p/AP3043B0930094305/wallet-on-chain-lambskin/


I am from uk and most of the bags on the website are hard to come by .If you live anywhere near a Chanel store,you can go in and ask if the particular bag is there in any other store in uk .Hope this helps and hope you get your bag.


----------



## JTC17

umamanikam said:


> I am from uk and most of the bags on the website are hard to come by .If you live anywhere near a Chanel store,you can go in and ask if the particular bag is there in any other store in uk .Hope this helps and hope you get your bag.


Thank you for the information! That’s too bad… Do you thinking giving stores a call will be okay or is it worth booking an appointment?


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone 
I'm going to buy my third Chanel before christmas/january!
I have a Medium CF in black caviar with gold hardware and a Jumbo in beige clair caviar with gold hardware.
I don't know if I should buy:
- A mini rectangular -not the one with the handle, I don't like it- in a fresh colour (like for example pink, green, light blue) and I'm ready to wait untill my SA find a good one for me. Love the mini so much, I'm only scared it would fit nothing and the lambskin would wear fast.
- A medium boy bag in caviar with rutenium hardware. I'm so in love with boy bag but I'm scared it could be a little bit "square"
- Another Jumbo but pre-loved (I'm not going to spend 9k and over € for another new one, since I want to start my journey with Hermes in the new year) in a colour like red or something. The Jumbo is my favorite bag ever, it's a little bit heavy but it's not a problem. But I think maybe it's better to buy different sizes.

What do you think? Thank you


----------



## umamanikam

JTC17 said:


> Thank you for the information! That’s too bad… Do you thinking giving stores a call will be okay or is it worth booking an appointment?


Its better to book appointment.


----------



## chaneIIover

Hi ladies, 
New member here and hope you can help me with this. I got a small lambskin CF from a well known resale shop and noticed this defect in the strap. It seems that the leather in the strap is glued together from several pieces… is this really normal? 

Thank you for answering.


----------



## maiso

elation said:


> In Toronto Canada! It was an anniversary gift so my husband arrived first, where he was presented with these and sent me pictures.  So very very lucky, I know!  I would have loved the medium black caviar classic flap, but it was little outside the budget right now. So for me, it came down to the mini chevron reissue, the small 19, and the small coco handle.  Ultimately, my adoration for the interlocking Cs, black leather and ghw, and desire for caviar leather led me to the small coco handle and I love it!


You are so lucky! May I know which boutique in Toronto? I’m looking for a black coco handle


----------



## elation

maiso said:


> You are so lucky! May I know which boutique in Toronto? I’m looking for a black coco handle


Thank you and it was the Holt Renfrew Chanel at Bay / Bloor!


----------



## maiso

elation said:


> Thank you and it was the Holt Renfrew Chanel at Bay / Bloor!


Thank you!


----------



## Mimolette

I was shown this dress a couple weeks ago, but kept thinking about it afterwards. I have absolutely no use for it, especially at $18K. 
Wondering what your thoughts are?


----------



## mavalos

blackbuuter said:


> Nice to be here


Welcome!!!


----------



## immoon

Hello all. I haven’t purchased any Chanel previously and went into the boutique to buy a pair of ballerinas. There was not my size and the SA gave me her number. I’ve texted and popped in the store a few times since and no luck with black ballets in my size. Neiman Marcus says they can order for me. Is it a faux pas to go ahead and get it from NM after I’ve already asked the SA to let me know when/if they come in at the boutique. I think I am overthinking it 
But would appreciate any thoughts you may have.


----------



## Mimolette

immoon said:


> Hello all. I haven’t purchased any Chanel previously and went into the boutique to buy a pair of ballerinas. There was not my size and the SA gave me her number. I’ve texted and popped in the store a few times since and no luck with black ballets in my size. Neiman Marcus says they can order for me. Is it a faux pas to go ahead and get it from NM after I’ve already asked the SA to let me know when/if they come in at the boutique. I think I am overthinking it
> But would appreciate any thoughts you may have.


Go ahead and order them from NM. Not a faux pas at all. You don’t even know if the boutique will get them at all.


----------



## cclover95

hey everyone, first time Chanel buyer here and I am looking for a black caviar classic flap which i have been offered a few times in my local boutique.
The first one I was still undecided between lambskin or caviar so left it a couple of days and returned to be told they had no stock until the next day but would put it on hold for me.
Yesterday I returned but unfortunately the bag had a missing stitch.
they had another one but the caviar was more of a matte and I'm definitely looking for a shiny caviar so again I've turned these down.
I have contacts for multiple SAs because the staff seem to rotate so often that now im not sure who to contact or whether to just call the store as its quite a drive away and we've already made 4 unsuccessful visits this week with children.
Im also feeling like they must think im being picky.
What would you do as your next step going forward? I really hate calling stores but I don't really have a specific SA and we can't keep taking time out of work to get a bag so Id really like to know its available and correct before we visit again.


----------



## Tina1010

lrobinsonxx said:


> hey everyone, first time Chanel buyer here and I am looking for a black caviar classic flap which i have been offered a few times in my local boutique.
> The first one I was still undecided between lambskin or caviar so left it a couple of days and returned to be told they had no stock until the next day but would put it on hold for me.
> Yesterday I returned but unfortunately the bag had a missing stitch.
> they had another one but the caviar was more of a matte and I'm definitely looking for a shiny caviar so again I've turned these down.
> I have contacts for multiple SAs because the staff seem to rotate so often that now im not sure who to contact or whether to just call the store as its quite a drive away and we've already made 4 unsuccessful visits this week with children.
> Im also feeling like they must think im being picky.
> What would you do as your next step going forward? I really hate calling stores but I don't really have a specific SA and we can't keep taking time out of work to get a bag so Id really like to know its available and correct before we visit again.


That's ok if you're being picky.  Get one with the characteristics that fits all your likes.  I'd suggest to pick one of the associates you liked best and stay in touch with them via text. Tell them exactly what you're looking for and request them to tell you as soon as one with your preference comes in.  And keep asking them once every two weeks if you don't hear from them.


----------



## cclover95

Tina1010 said:


> That's ok if you're being picky.  Get one with the characteristics that fits all your likes.  I'd suggest to pick one of the associates you liked best and stay in touch with them via text. Tell them exactly what you're looking for and request them to tell you as soon as one with your preference comes in.  And keep asking them once every two weeks if you don't hear from them.



Thankyou for your reply.
They said they are getting them in multiple times per week but due to staff changing often did mention about me calling the store at 10am to find out if ones come in to reserve so I may do that tomorrow.
I have also messaged an associate.
Im in no rush to get the bag but im definitely in a rush to avoid a price increase as im not prepared to pay it.
although stock is coming in regularly at the moment they said it will get much harder to obtain the closer to Christmas it gets which is understandable.


----------



## immoon

Mimolette said:


> Go ahead and order them from NM. Not a faux pas at all. You don’t even know if the boutique will get them at all.


Thank you! I still want to be able to buy from them later. It all seems a bit silly for me to worry about but I do.


----------



## Swanky

immoon said:


> Hello all. I haven’t purchased any Chanel previously and went into the boutique to buy a pair of ballerinas. There was not my size and the SA gave me her number. I’ve texted and popped in the store a few times since and no luck with black ballets in my size. Neiman Marcus says they can order for me. Is it a faux pas to go ahead and get it from NM after I’ve already asked the SA to let me know when/if they come in at the boutique. I think I am overthinking it But would appreciate any thoughts you may have.



Nope!  Lots of customers have SAs and buy at different stores, get what you when when/where you can get it!



immoon said:


> Thank you! I still want to be able to buy from them later. It all seems a bit silly for me to worry about but I do.



You'll have no problem buying from them later.  I have never encountered a Chanel SA that plays those games.  Your $ spends like the next clients, they are happy to make a sale no matter to whom imo.


----------



## immoon

Thank you! I ordered the ballerinas. Can’t wait to wear them!


----------



## chanel100

Nat said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Great news: Megs & Vlad kindly approved ONE off topic chat in each designer forum!
> 
> So, chat away all you like in here and please remember to keep off topic chat to this thread ONLY. Let's keep it friendly and within tPF rules of course. I will sticky this thread later on.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


IS a Chanel Ostrich Camera Bag expensive/rare/sought after please?


----------



## bacnett

Chanel WOC or Chanel reissue mini? 

I have the WOC and I love how I can stuff it in bigger bags and travel with it. I also love how I can carry it as a clutch. However I  want a reissue mini because it fits more and I’ve always wanted to own a reissue. If I get the reissue, I would definitely be selling the woc. What do you guys think?


----------



## DamierEbene

bacnett said:


> Chanel WOC or Chanel reissue mini?
> 
> I have the WOC and I love how I can stuff it in bigger bags and travel with it. I also love how I can carry it as a clutch. However I  want a reissue mini because it fits more and I’ve always wanted to own a reissue. If I get the reissue, I would definitely be selling the woc. What do you guys think?


Hi- I am also a WOC lover.
I believe the two are different enough to justify both  I feel the chain of the reissue makes it less “every day”. Just me…
But if you need space- it sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Moos321

Yesterday hubby bought me my very first Chanel bag(!!), the square pearl crush mini flap with the black/white checkered ball (from the newest collection)... and I'm not sure if I have slight buyer's remorse! (Gift receiver's remorse? lol) Hubby isn't comfortable purchasing pre-loved bags, so I'm limited to what I'm able to get at the Chanel store. 

I love the mini square itself (though I maybe slightly prefer the rectangle), but I'm just... not 100% sure how I feel about the ball. I don't HATE it, I just don't think I love it... it reminds me a bit of a soccer ball lol I'm mostly planning to wear the ball facing behind me anyway, so maybe it isn't a big deal, other than maybe making resale harder if I ever decide to resell? (I'm guessing the checkered ball isn't everyone's cup of tea either.)

Is this one of those "just be glad you found a mini flap in store, and enjoy what you have" situations? As someone brand new to Chanel, I'm just not sure I'll realistically be able to find another black lambskin mini flap in store in the near future (at least not before another price increase). The few other times I've gone in to Chanel before to ask about mini flaps, they either "didn't have any" or ibkt had them in non-lambskin.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Moos321 said:


> Yesterday hubby bought me my very first Chanel bag(!!), the square pearl crush mini flap with the black/white checkered ball (from the newest collection)... and I'm not sure if I have slight buyer's remorse! (Gift receiver's remorse? lol) Hubby isn't comfortable purchasing pre-loved bags, so I'm limited to what I'm able to get at the Chanel store.
> 
> I love the mini square itself (though I maybe slightly prefer the rectangle), but I'm just... not 100% sure how I feel about the ball. I don't HATE it, I just don't think I love it... it reminds me a bit of a soccer ball lol I'm mostly planning to wear the ball facing behind me anyway, so maybe it isn't a big deal, other than maybe making resale harder if I ever decide to resell? (I'm guessing the checkered ball isn't everyone's cup of tea either.)
> 
> Is this one of those "just be glad you found a mini flap in store, and enjoy what you have" situations? As someone brand new to Chanel, I'm just not sure I'll realistically be able to find another black lambskin mini flap in store in the near future (at least not before another price increase). The few other times I've gone in to Chanel before to ask about mini flaps, they either "didn't have any" or ibkt had them in non-lambskin.



I 100% agree with your thoughts

I never liked the pearl crush however I just bought one from 22S in a multicolour tweed because I really loved the different colours. I received it today and I cannot get over the ball..it seems so disproportionate to the size of the bag and the strap (I understand why its the case but still). To me it looks very weird but I will keep it because I like the tweed. I also don't like how soft the pearl crush bags are....rectangular minis are more structured. I would say if you don't love It then return and wait for a mini...if not preloved then try a personal shopper. I don't think resale is an issue if you do want to keep it as my understanding is that this model is very popular!


----------



## Moos321

Thank you! The multicolor tweed bags are so fun, hoping to add some to my collection down the road!


----------



## cclover95

Hey! I have just purchased my first classic flap and noticed this creasing in the corners. Is this normal for a brand new bag?


----------



## bacnett

lrobinsonxx said:


> Hey! I have just purchased my first classic flap and noticed this creasing in the corners. Is this normal for a brand new bag?
> 
> View attachment 5654479


Same with mine… I’m guessing you just can’t be too picky with leather. Anyone know how to get the creasing out?


----------



## PurseCloset

lrobinsonxx said:


> Hey! I have just purchased my first classic flap and noticed this creasing in the corners. Is this normal for a brand n


That is not acceptable for the House's most iconic design, the black caviar classic flap is considered the most expensive line as well. I got mine crease free from the boutique early this year.


----------



## cclover95

PurseCloset said:


> That is not acceptable for the House's most iconic design, the black caviar classic flap is considered the most expensive line as well. I got mine crease free from the boutique early this year.


I appreciate your reply, its also on the other corner. Ive attatched more photos.
I have no idea how i over looked this i feel so stupid. 
I was shown other faulty bags even ones with a missing stitch which i did pick up on luckily but ive drove to this boutique on multiple occasions now and its not very local 
I did take a photo of a previous bag i saw when choosing between the classic flap and 19 and ive noticed that also has corner creasing but on both front corners!!
The caviar is also quite soft and i wonder if its going to be prone to these creases quicker than normal.
I will be exchanging today or getting a refund. I prey they can get me another bag soon-ish as im not sure im prepared to pay a price increase and its currently a waitlist for a classic flap so im scared ill be left with no bag. Saddens me but i cant pay £7550 for a defective bag.
I will add all Staff have been very polite and helpful during the process of purchasing so hoping they can find me a solution ❤️


----------



## PurseCloset

lrobinsonxx said:


> I appreciate your reply, its also on the other corner. Ive attatched more photos.
> I have no idea how i over looked this i feel so stupid.
> I was shown other faulty bags even ones with a missing stitch which i did pick up on luckily but ive drove to this boutique on multiple occasions now and its not very local
> I did take a photo of a previous bag i saw when choosing between the classic flap and 19 and ive noticed that also has corner creasing but on both front corners!!
> The caviar is also quite soft and i wonder if its going to be prone to these creases quicker than normal.
> I will be exchanging today or getting a refund. I prey they can get me another bag soon-ish as im not sure im prepared to pay a price increase and its currently a waitlist for a classic flap so im scared ill be left with no bag. Saddens me but i cant pay £7550 for a defective bag.
> I will add all Staff have been very polite and helpful during the process of purchasing so hoping they can find me a solution ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5655153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655154


I hope you get the ideal bag soon without all that hassle. Chanel has been quite the bad attitude recently on quality front . I m swearing off this brand for the moment until they get their act together again.


----------



## ekennedy1

Would anyone be able to help me? I’m desperately in need of a SA. I have an extensive buyer history with Chanel but need to make a remote purchase ASAP and having no luck with Selfridges, Harrods or ringing specific Boutiques. Does anyone have any contacts they can offer me?


----------



## topglamchic

Is anyone else having an "access denied" message on the chanel website?


----------



## jennieyy

Channel mini flap bag with/without the golden ball. Which version is better?


----------



## jennieyy

Is the 22k wallet on chain still available in US?


----------



## PurseCloset

jennieyy said:


> Channel mini flap bag with/without the golden ball. Which version is better?


Definitely the one with the golden ball stands out . Beautifully crafted, the antique gold brush look of the metallic ball which is slightly heavy but it gives off a luxurious vibe about it acompanied by the lovely lambskin sheen bag, a stunning combination i would say!


----------



## BagLadyT

What do you think of this 30 series small double flap caviar in “green” but it actually pulls more blue in person. The first picture is what was being shown online and the second picture a lovely sales associate sent to me. It’s in excellent condition for $6322 tax included. I don’t have a small and also I don’t have a color like this. Yay or nay?


----------



## woolymammoth

Do you think it is odd looking for a 40-50 year old to wear a mini reissue as a shoulder bag? The bag is so small and cute and seems more appropriate for 20 year olds. Opinions?


----------



## rosmerr

Hey all you beautiful people! I’m new here and I was wondering how much do new Chanel earrings cost in the UK?  Since my country doesn’t have a Chanel store my visit to the UK would be a great opportunity for purchasing a beautiful pair of earrings. Thanks for the help!


----------



## vflies

rosmerr said:


> Hey all you beautiful people! I’m new here and I was wondering how much do new Chanel earrings cost in the UK?  Since my country doesn’t have a Chanel store my visit to the UK would be a great opportunity for purchasing a beautiful pair of earrings. Thanks for the help!


​there's a thread for prices on this forum! search for "Chanel prices worldwide - ask questions here"
also, you can go on to the Chanel website and set your location as "UK" even if you aren't physically in the UK. Then you should be able to see prices for items in GBP, if they are listed


----------



## Mimolette

woolymammoth said:


> Do you think it is odd looking for a 40-50 year old to wear a mini reissue as a shoulder bag? The bag is so small and cute and seems more appropriate for 20 year olds. Opinions?


No way! I’m almost 40 and firmly in the small bag camp. I’m totally over big bags that make your shoulder hurt and carrying around an entire household’s worth of supplies for every possible scenario. I personally see it as a luxury, and will never go back.


----------



## umamanikam

woolymammoth said:


> Do you think it is odd looking for a 40-50 year old to wear a mini reissue as a shoulder bag? The bag is so small and cute and seems more appropriate for 20 year olds. Opinions?


I have just turned 60 and have got my mini reissue .It’s never too late to enjoy beautiful things .Life is short .


----------



## lezah_hk

woolymammoth said:


> Do you think it is odd looking for a 40-50 year old to wear a mini reissue as a shoulder bag? The bag is so small and cute and seems more appropriate for 20 year olds. Opinions?


No it's classic, more classic than classic flap


----------



## lezah_hk

woolymammoth said:


> Do you think it is odd looking for a 40-50 year old to wear a mini reissue as a shoulder bag? The bag is so small and cute and seems more appropriate for 20 year olds. Opinions?


No it's classic, more


Mimolette said:


> View attachment 5644360
> 
> I was shown this dress a couple weeks ago, but kept thinking about it afterwards. I have absolutely no use for it, especially at $18K.
> Wondering what your thoughts are?


Not worth it....


----------



## Sharifshopping

topglamchic said:


> Is anyone else having an "access denied" message on the chanel website?


yes I did have that issue for several days but it's finally fixed!  I cleared my cache & history so maybe that helped or maybe it was just an issue on their website?  I hope yours is fixed now


----------



## woolymammoth

I really want to walk into Chanel and look at everything but the SA also stand around and judge. I feel so invasive


----------



## Aliceinred

Mimolette said:


> No way! I’m almost 40 and firmly in the small bag camp. I’m totally over big bags that make your shoulder hurt and carrying around an entire household’s worth of supplies for every possible scenario. I personally see it as a luxury, and will never go back.


No.  I’m over 50 and am so happy to go to a smaller bag since I’m not carrying all the children’s toys, snacks and other stuff. Just not too small.  I draw the line about not being able to fit a phone or eyeglasses in my purse.


----------



## daretodream

Hi All, 
Need your help on whether I should keep or sell for a "classic-er"bag (thinking the Boy or the Trendy). Purchased it this year @ the Rue Cambon store. It's a small flap with a "logo/chain top handle" and a long strap (really great for crossbody and shoulder wear, which is what I usually do) and I of course got it at a seasonal price. I do not wear my designer bags on the regular. Only when I am going out for dinner etc and I feel like this bag is versatile with different outfits but I guess I am having some regrets. What would you do? xx


----------



## laurelp73

Nat said:


> You’re never lonely when you have a gorgeous Chanel bag by your side!!!


----------



## laurelp73

She’s truly lovely (reminds me of the “Coco first” I just purchased, with the unique chain details ), so I have to say she seems worth keeping. Even if she’s just a special occasion bag, she’s a keeper, unless you have heaps of bags that serve the same purpose.


----------



## cclover95

would you keep or return? there's also another thread inside the same which is to hard to photograph.
the stitch seems to still be in place so could this be excess thread? the bag is otherwise perfect.
it doesn't bother me as long as it won't cause issues later down the line


----------



## madison55

Hi guys, im not a collector and not super familiar with the brand etc. i usually save up and get something designer for my birthday or something. Im thinking of getting a SLG for Christmas this year.

 Im really liking the  Mini -O case but is it only available in black normally? Thats all I saw on the website. I like the baby blue or pink ones. Are those seasonal? Also since this is my first purchase, I don’t even know where or how to start. Eventually I want to save for a classic flap, does that require us to be a regular kinda like hermes kelly etc? If so, I will never get it.


----------



## cclover95

madison55 said:


> Hi guys, im not a collector and not super familiar with the brand etc. i usually save up and get something designer for my birthday or something. Im thinking of getting a SLG for Christmas this year.
> 
> Im really liking the  Mini -O case but is it only available in black normally? Thats all I saw on the website. I like the baby blue or pink ones. Are those seasonal? Also since this is my first purchase, I don’t even know where or how to start. Eventually I want to save for a classic flap, does that require us to be a regular kinda like hermes kelly etc? If so, I will never get it.


You can get different seasonal colour o cases but stock will obviously vary in boutiques so best to go in and ask.
For the classic flap i think it depends where you live, in the uk to purchase a classic flap can sometimes be a waitlist but if one is available and there isn’t currently a waitlist they will usually just sell it to you no problem.


----------



## Sharifshopping

madison55 said:


> Hi guys, im not a collector and not super familiar with the brand etc. i usually save up and get something designer for my birthday or something. Im thinking of getting a SLG for Christmas this year.
> 
> Im really liking the  Mini -O case but is it only available in black normally? Thats all I saw on the website. I like the baby blue or pink ones. Are those seasonal? Also since this is my first purchase, I don’t even know where or how to start. Eventually I want to save for a classic flap, does that require us to be a regular kinda like hermes kelly etc? If so, I will never get it.


I have 3 mini o cases that I rotate thru b/c I use them as my wallet.  I have nude blush pink camellia pattern goatskin, a hotter pink lambskin & a gold coasted Egyptian collection; they r my favorite sLg's; hope u can find one!  Good luck


----------



## madison55

Sharifshopping said:


> I have 3 mini o cases that I rotate thru b/c I use them as my wallet.  I have nude blush pink camellia pattern goatskin, a hotter pink lambskin & a gold coasted Egyptian collection; they r my favorite sLg's; hope u can find one!  Good luck


All your colors sounds amazing! Are colors usually seasonal or juz random stores hav random colors? Im not even sure what colors exist lol


----------



## Sharifshopping

madison55 said:


> All your colors sounds amazing! Are colors usually seasonal or juz random stores hav random colors? Im not even sure what colors exist lol


thx yeah they are seasonal but yes also stores have different colors


----------



## Mimolette

Ok, I don’t know if I’m being clowned on, but my SA asked me if I wanted to order any of these “Holiday Gift Sets.”
But when I was in London in October they had the minaudiere one on display.
Anyone else know what the deal is?


----------



## juliaamor

Hi all, forgive me if this is not the correct thread to post this question in? I was wondering if Chanel Lambskin bags are ok in very cold climates (i.e. where it snows). As an Australian, I’ve never worn my bag in climates that weren’t tropical but I’m heading to South Korea where it will very cold weather (-10C). Thank you!!


----------



## georgehugo

Hi everyone, I got this for my wife for Xmas but just wondering if anyone had an opinion on it.  It doesn’t look or feel that substantial to me so I’m on the fence on whether to return it and spring for so do thing more expensive.  It’s a classic WOC in denim.  

Thanks I’m advance for thoughts!


----------



## PurseCloset

georgehugo said:


> Hi everyone, I got this for my wife for Xmas but just wondering if anyone had an opinion on it.  It doesn’t look or feel that substantial to me so I’m on the fence on whether to return it and spring for so do thing more expensive.  It’s a classic WOC in denim.
> 
> Thanks I’m advance for thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5669111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669113


Only my personal opinion, for that kind of price, I would get a leather one over the denim. Besides the denim quilts looks rather flat incontrast to the more 3D leather quilts that r shiny n puffy, giving the woc a more luxurious vibe


----------



## mmarks

W


georgehugo said:


> Hi everyone, I got this for my wife for Xmas but just wondering if anyone had an opinion on it.  It doesn’t look or feel that substantial to me so I’m on the fence on whether to return it and spring for so do thing more expensive.  It’s a classic WOC in denim.
> 
> Thanks I’m advance for thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5669111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669113


What bags does she already have? I leather is more worth the price.


----------



## georgehugo

mmarks said:


> W
> 
> What bags does she already have? I leather is more worth the price



Just a beige channel 19 flap.  I was originally thinking of the denim since we leave in a beach town so maybe the denim would get more use being casual and all. But the one I got doesn’t seem like a real hand me down piece.   Maybe I’ll just get a classic flap am what I was thinking


----------



## mmarks

georgehugo said:


> Just a beige channel 19 flap.  I was originally thinking of the denim since we leave in a beach town so maybe the denim would get more use being casual and all. But the one I got doesn’t seem like a real hand me down piece.   Maybe I’ll just get a classic flap am what I was thinking


 You can’t go wrong with a classic flap but they are quite a bit more expensive


----------



## georgehugo

Thanks!  I’ll keep searching!


----------



## Miss Posh

Gday .. I was wondering if anyone knows when Chanel usually releases  mini flaps in blue.


----------



## mmarks

Hi everyone, is it totally crazy to use a wet wipe to wipe any stains off caviar CF?? I have a toddler who spills things all the time and I usually have wet wipes on hand.


----------



## PurseCloset

mmarks said:


> Hi everyone, is it totally crazy to use a wet wipe to wipe any stains off caviar CF?? I have a toddler who spills things all the time and I usually have wet wipes on hand.


Please dont use any wipes containing any alcohol as it will damage the grains of the leather bag.


----------



## baglici0us

I just bought a lambskin medium classic double flap from Fashionphile. When it arrived, I noticed that the strap length is 22.25 which is longer than typical. Did Chanel ever make straps this length for classic flaps or does this mean that the seller had the strap lengthened by a third party? The bag is from 2013.


----------



## lvbananas

midnightblue said:


> Sad to hear that there's nothing much that the Indonesian authorities can (or will) do too. Thanks for your response anyway!
> 
> Hope to appeal to the community to report this account on Instagram as well, thank you! FYI this *scammer account* has now been renamed to *shasaluxurycollection*


Thank you for calling this out and the new insta handle of theirs. I knew it was too good to be true that they had all the unicorns (frankly the bags didn't look quite right and like fakes). 

But TPF rocks!


----------



## niwk_bag21

juliaamor said:


> Hi all, forgive me if this is not the correct thread to post this question in? I was wondering if Chanel Lambskin bags are ok in very cold climates (i.e. where it snows). As an Australian, I’ve never worn my bag in climates that weren’t tropical but I’m heading to South Korea where it will very cold weather (-10C). Thank you!!


Just saw your post and hopefully it’s still helpful in some way.

I live in US Midwest where winters and springs are usually cold and snowy. I’ve been wearing my lambskin bags out a few times, including today when we have -4F (which is -20C), but it’s mostly home-garage-car-(parking lot=outside)-stores. I rarely have my lambskin bags fully exposed to the cold wind or snow since those were mostly worn inside my down coat. 

So far the bags seem to be fine, but I’d say I definitely don’t care as much when I wear my calfskin bags (those have been in direct contact with rain and snow for sure).


----------



## Jdltcb

I haven’t been on the purseforum for a while! There used to be threads for the collections coming out. Have these been removed/banned?

Thanks!


----------



## pinksandblues

Jdltcb said:


> I haven’t been on the purseforum for a while! There used to be threads for the collections coming out. Have these been removed/banned?
> 
> Thanks!



There are threads in the sub-forums tab, under Chanel Shopping, that might be what you’re looking for?


----------



## mlp038

ekennedy1 said:


> Would anyone be able to help me? I’m desperately in need of a SA. I have an extensive buyer history with Chanel but need to make a remote purchase ASAP and having no luck with Selfridges, Harrods or ringing specific Boutiques. Does anyone have any contacts they can offer me?


I’m in the same boat, were you able to track down contact info for any Chanel SAs at Harrods or Selfridges?


----------



## Yes I did!

Maybe this is a dilemma, maybe not…I popped by Chanel today to get this phone holder in green. I have been looking for a cute summer bag to add to my collection for a while now and this is perfect. BUT my SA suggested I try on this cardigan jacket and I LOVE it! This is my Xmas present and I can’t get both. I only have one Chanel bag so far (black 2.55) and would love to add to my collection in my fave colour. But I don’t have a Chanel jacket either and I think  this looks very classic!

Help me out ladies and gents. Which would you buy (if any ) and why?


----------



## Mimolette

Yes I did! said:


> Maybe this is a dilemma, maybe not…I popped by Chanel today to get this phone holder in green. I have been looking for a cute summer bag to add to my collection for a while now and this is perfect. BUT my SA suggested I try on this cardigan jacket and I LOVE it! This is my Xmas present and I can’t get both. I only have one Chanel bag so far (black 2.55) and would love to add to my collection in my fave colour. But I don’t have a Chanel jacket either and I think  this looks very classic!
> 
> Help me out ladies and gents. Which would you buy (if any ) and why?
> 
> View attachment 5679230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679235



I like both— is there a significant price difference? Does that play into your decision?

I am rather partial to phone holders, and searched up and down for 2 years before finding one earlier this year. I just got a second last month, so I wholeheartedly endorse them. This color is fabulous, bright, summery, unusual. Definitely eye-catching. I would hate to pass it up if you really like it.

The jacket is cute, pretty neutral. Very flattering fit. But would you wear it daily? Weekly? As an outer layer, or top? Many people use cost per wear as a yardstick.
But, if someone else is paying… then you can come back later for the less expensive item.


----------



## Yes I did!

Yes I did! said:


> Maybe this is a dilemma, maybe not…I popped by Chanel today to get this phone holder in green. I have been looking for a cute summer bag to add to my collection for a while now and this is perfect. BUT my SA suggested I try on this cardigan jacket and I LOVE it! This is my Xmas present and I can’t get both. I only have one Chanel bag so far (black 2.55) and would love to add to my collection in my fave colour. But I don’t have a Chanel jacket either and I think  this looks very classic!
> 
> Help me out ladies and gents. Which would you buy (if any ) and why?
> 
> View attachment 5679230





Mimolette said:


> I like both— is there a significant price difference? Does that play into your decision?
> 
> I am rather partial to phone holders, and searched up and down for 2 years before finding one earlier this year. I just got a second last month, so I wholeheartedly endorse them. This color is fabulous, bright, summery, unusual. Definitely eye-catching. I would hate to pass it up if you really like it.
> 
> The jacket is cute, pretty neutral. Very flattering fit. But would you wear it daily? Weekly? As an outer layer, or top? Many people use cost per wear as a yardstick.
> But, if someone else is paying… then you can come back later for the less expensive item.


Thanks for replying! I think you’re right about CPW and the jacket is almost twice as much as the purse. I am also not sure about the iridescent stitching which is a nice touch, but makes the jacket look like it’s got bits of fluff all over it…


----------



## Mimolette

Yes I did! said:


> Thanks for replying! I think you’re right about CPW and the jacket is almost twice as much as the purse. I am also not sure about the iridescent stitching which is a nice touch, but makes the jacket look like it’s got bits of fluff all over it…


Do you like the bits of fluff look? That could be a bonus! But if you have doubts, in my experience, you will find something else you love more down the line. I used to stress about not getting the exact item I coveted, but Chanel always delivers, just be patient.

Also, I think the phone holder is a pearl crush? If so, THAT is a bonus!


----------



## Yes I did!

Mimolette said:


> Do you like the bits of fluff look? That could be a bonus! But if you have doubts, in my experience, you will find something else you love more down the line. I used to stress about not getting the exact item I coveted, but Chanel always delivers, just be patient.
> 
> Also, I think the phone holder is a pearl crush? If so, THAT is a bonus!


Omg I love that line “Chanel always delivers” . Yes Pearl Crush but not the woc with the clasp just a popper


----------



## Mimolette

Yes I did! said:


> Omg I love that line “Chanel always delivers” . Yes Pearl Crush but not the woc with the clasp just a popper


One of the frustrations I have with some of the bags is the awkward strap length, so I love that the pearl crush makes it adjustable. Problem solved!


----------

